# Ivy Bridge Overclocking Guide ? Asus Motherboards



## Swag

Ivy Bridge Overclocking Guide ► Asus Motherboards


*This guide is for people who want to overclock; and want to learn how to and not just plug in values randomly*.

*Disclaimer:* Please remember this is a guide, not a set of rules. Some settings may not work the same on every machine. I am not responsible for any damages that might occur from the abuse of this guide. Post your questions in the thread, so that others may help. If you notice something wrong with the guide, send me a PM please. As always, have fun and please remember not all CPUs are made equally!



Spoiler: Ivy Bridge Overclocking Insight - Courtesy of Sin0822



*Ivy Bridge Overclocking* is almost identical to Sandy Bridge overclocking in that it is basically a CPU which is meant to be overclocked through the multiplier and not the base clock (BCLK). Sandy Bridge overclocking brought a whole new level of simplicity to the overclocking realm, a user only needed to change a few voltages, and change some ratios and they were easily granted a huge performance increase. With Ivy Bridge things get a lot easier as the CPU overclocks a lot further with better cooling and is more optimized towards higher memory and base clock speeds, thus making ambient overclocking much simpler and easier for the average overclocker. There is almost no need to increase the secondary CPU voltages, such as VTT, with Ivy Bridge on air/water cooling as the memory controller can already push the memory up to its limits without this. The same thing goes for base clock, while with Sandy Bridge the max base clocks we saw were pretty limited, around 105-107 on average, almost all Ivy Bridge CPUs will do 110mhz easily with LN2 cooling, and will scale way above that with the cold. With Sandy Bridge we same some very odd clock walls, as well as limitations with the IMC in which the memory controller couldn't readily handle the maximum memory multiplier and BCLK increase over a few MHz from stock, and this limited overall memory performance. However Ivy Bridge is more unlocked than Sandy Bridge, it offers many more memory multipliers and even adds in a second divider so that you can run memory at different speeds in more friendly increments (like 2000 MHz and 2133 MHz). Ivy Bridge also doesn't have the invisible clock walls which Sandy Bridge possessed, the CPU can overclock under the cold and scales very well in all aspects with cold temperature. However under air cooling Ivy Bridge exhibits much higher temperatures during full load due to its 22nm process, which will probably only get better though cooling optimizations and better contact between the IHS and the CPU Die. We will explore why Ivy Bridge has such high operating temperatures on air OC. This guide can be used for all "K" series Ivy Bridge SKUs.

*On Air/Water:* Intel Rec. Max is Intel's absolute maximum rating for the Ivy Bridge lineup, many of the numbers provided are identical to those of Sandy Bridge, however while vcore should be lower because of a better processing technology (22nm vs 32nm) it is max 1.52v here because of the SVID max. When overclocking on air the only two voltages you should need to touch on an Ivy Bridge setup are the Vcore (which you increase) and the CPU PLL( which can be decreased to help temperatures). You should not proceed to just apply the maximum voltage for the vcore, vtt, or system agent as you will heavily increase the temperature so much so that the CPU will throttle and can be damaged. Also if you start off with a higher temperature it is very hard to test stability, as you will probably be more unstable than if you used a lower VCore.





Spoiler: Reasons



*Why Overclock?*
There are many reasons why I do things and some people ask is overclocking Ivy Bridge worth the temperature increase. I say YES! There are many reasons why people overclock, whether it be increase performance or e-peen. Overclocking your CPU is like a free way to upgrade. It's easy with proper guidance and with the right tools and mindset, an amazing experience.

*Why I do a 12 hour stress-test* when some people say that is too much:
There are many reasons why I do a 12 hour stress-test. You can do a shorter one but really, unless all you do is web browse, the shortest amount I would do it for is 8 hours. I have passed 6 hours on a prime95 run but crashed when web-browsing. Yes, 6 hours is not enough to push out most of the possibilities of a BSOD so I always do a 12 hour test now. There are occasions where I have tested 1 hour and it has been enough; and my overclock has lasted for a very long time with no crashes or BSOD. This is usually when it's a mediocre OC and maybe only a few % up from stock.





Spoiler: Key Terms and Settings



*BCLK -Base Clock*
Allows you to adjust the CPU and VGA frequency to enhance system performance. Keep at 100. Do *NOT* change! Increasing this will overclock DMI and PCI-E busses and may result in damaging them or anything connected to them.

*Turbo Ratio*
Ratio or multiplier for clock speeds (BCLK x Ratio = Overclocked speed) or (100 BCLK x 45 Ration = 4.5GHz)

*EPU Power Saving Mode*
Allows you to enable or disable the EPU power saving function

*CPU Load-Line Calibration (LLC)*
CPU LLC is defined by Intel VRM spec and affects CPU voltage. The CPU working voltage will decrease proportionally to CPU loading.

*CPU Voltage*
Manual mode - Set a fixed CPU voltage
Offset mode - Set the offset voltage (When idle, clock will go down and so will voltage)

*CPU C1E*
Reduces clock speed by lowering ratio (Offset mode)

*CPU C-States*
Disable these States all the time, they cause only problems!





Spoiler: My System



*CPU*: i5 3570k @ 4.8GHz
*Motherboard*: Asus Maximus V Gene (BIOS V. 1408)
*Graphics*: EVGA GTX 680 FTW LE
*RAM*: G.Skill Ripjaws X 2133MHz 10-10-10-30
*SSD*: Samsung 830 (128GB) and Crucial M4 (128GB)
*Cooling*: Corsair H100i
*Case*: Corsair C70 (Military Green)





Spoiler: Pictures of My Build: Venus











Updating


Spoiler: BIOS/UEFI



1. Choose your motherboard
2. Select download
3. Select OS
4. Expand BIOS
5. Download first entry
6. Follow BIOS Update instructions in manual
7. Reboot



Settings


Spoiler: Max voltage and temperature



*Voltage*
Ivy Bridge is less susceptible to degrade versus Sandy Bridge and will be fine to run voltages over 1.35 as long as temperatures are good or permits.
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/708/volts.png/
*Courtesy of Sin0822*

*Temperature*
*Ivy Bridge does get HOT, but do not let that scare you from overclocking your CPU or straying away from Ivy completely.*
Thermal protection keeps your CPU from roasting too much and will turn off by itself once it reaches a certain temperature.
*TJ Max for Ivy Bridge is 105C*, but staying cool during stress-testing or overclocking is important! I like to stay below 85C, but during stress-testing, it's okay to go 95C.





Spoiler: AI Tweaker Tab (Top of the Screen)



*Important!* When stress-testing, use ONLY manual CPU Voltage (Vcore)! The image for "Main Menu Part 3" shows offset as the example, please ignore this and follow the image used to show what the settings for Vcore should be (Main Menu Part 2)!
All the example pictures are from an ASUS Sabertooth Z77 and if some of you have more or less options than what is shown on the guide, just *leave them AUTO*!


Spoiler: Extreme Tweaker Main Menu Part 1






Spoiler: Example Image







*Ai Overclock Tuner* ► Manual

*BCLK/PEG Frequency* ► 100.0

*ASUS MultiCore Enhancement* ► Disabled

*Turbo Ratio* ► Manual

*Ratio Synchronizing Control* ► Enabled

*1-Core Ratio Limit* ► Desired Overclock (42 = 4.2GHz or 45 = 4.5GHz)

*Internal PLL Overvoltage* ► Enabled (Disabled if you want to keep Sleep Mode)

*CPU bus speed : DRAM speed ratio mode* ► Auto





Spoiler: Extreme Tweaker Main Menu Part 2






Spoiler: Example Image








*Memory Frequency* ► Your rated RAM frequency

*EPU Power Saving Mode* ► Disabled

*CPU Voltage* ► Manual Mode

*CPU Manual Voltage* ► 1.2000 (*The image indicates a certain voltage, do NOT assume this voltage will work with your chip!) All chips require different voltages for every clock! Even stock, chips vary in the voltage needed to run that!*)

*DRAM Voltage* ► Your rated RAM voltage (Ignore what's on the image)

*VCCSA Voltage* ► Auto

*CPU PLL Voltage* ► 1.70000

*PCH Voltage* ► Auto

*DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA* ► Auto





Spoiler: Extreme Tweaker Main Menu Part 3






Spoiler: Example Image







*Next 4 Entries (DRAM DATA, DRAM CTRL)* ► Auto

*CPU Spread Sectrum* ► Disabled

*BCLK Recovery* ► Disabled





Spoiler: DRAM Timing Control






Spoiler: Example Image







Enter the first 4 entries under *Primary Timings* your rated latency. (Usually said on box or model number as X-X-X-XX or 9-9-9-24)

*DRAM COMMAND Mode* ► 2





Spoiler: CPU Power Management






Spoiler: Example Image







*CPU Ratio* ► Desired Overclock (42 = 4.2GHz or 45 = 4.5GHz)

*Enhanced Intel SpeedStep Technology* ► Enabled

*Turbo Mode* ► Enabled (If can't change, leave it alone)

*Next 5 entries* ► Auto





Spoiler: Digi Power Control






Spoiler: Example Image







*CPU Load-line Calibration* ► Ultra High

*CPU Voltage Frequency* ► Manual

*CPU Fixed Frequency* ► 350

*CPU Power Phase Control* ► Extreme

*CPU Power Duty Control* ► T-Probe

*CPU Current Capability* ► 140%

*CPU Power Thermal Control* ► 130

*CPU Power Response Control* ► Auto

*DRAM Current Capability* ► 100%

*DRAM Voltage Frequency* ► Auto

*DRAM Power Phase Control* ► Auto

*DRAM Power Thermal Control* ► 110








Spoiler: Advanced Tab (Top of the Screen)






Spoiler: CPU Configuration






Spoiler: Example Image







*Internal Adaptive Thermal Monitor* ► Enabled

*Hyper-threading* ► Enabled (Skip if you don't have an i7)

*Active Processor Cores* ► All

*Limit CPUID Maximum* ► Disabled

*Execute Disable Bit* ► Enabled

*Intel Virtualization Technology* ► Disabled

*Hardware Prefetcher* ► Enabled

*Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch* ► Enabled





Spoiler: CPU Power Management Configuration






Spoiler: Example Image







*CPU Ratio* ► Desired Overclock (42 = 4.2GHz or 45 = 4.5GHz)

*Enhanced Intel SpeedStep Technology* ► Enabled

*Turbo Mode* ► Enabled

*CPU C1E* ► Enabled

*CPU C3 Report* ► Disabled

*CPU C6 Report* ► Disabled

*Package C State Support* ► Disabled






Recommended Software


Spoiler: Stress Testing



I use Prime95 and I have never had a problem afterwards. When using Prime95, use Custom Blend meaning, select Blend first and then press Custom. After that, change the RAM amount to 90% of available RAM.

Prime95 *Recommended!*
Linx
Intel Burn Test





Spoiler: Temperature



I use RealTemp, have had no problem and it's light on resources.

Real Temp *Recommended!*
CoreTemp





Spoiler: Hardware Monitoring



CPU-Z is a must to monitor voltage and clock speeds as well as validate your CPU clocks.

CPU-Z *Recommended!*
HWMonitor
HWinfo64





Spoiler: BlueScreenViewer



This is for you to be able to view your BSOD if they go too fast or you want to have future reference! You view it directly in Windows!

BlueScreenViewer *Recommended!*





Spoiler: Long but best way to overclock



This is my way of stress-testing and if you find your own way, go with your way.

The programs that I use are:
Prime95
RealTemp
CPU-Z

1. Set ratio to 43 and tune voltage to 1.20 manual
2. Stress with Prime95 for 10 minutes
3a. If pass, bump ratio by 1
3b. If fail, increase voltage by a notch and re-test or lower ratio
4. If passed 15 minutes and happy with overclock, stress-test for 12 hours for stable confidence
5. If passed 15 minutes and unhappy with overclock, repeat steps 2 to 5
6a. If fail 12 hour Prime95 (Worker stopped, BSOD or any error), increase voltage by a notch and re-test



BSOD List


Spoiler: BSOD List



0x101 = increase vcore
0x124 = increase/decrease vcore
0x0A = unstable RAM/IMC
0x1E = increase vcore
0x3B = increase vcore
0x3D = increase vcore
0x50 = RAM timings/Frequency unstable
0x109 = Not enough or too Much memory voltage
0x116 = Low IOH (NB) voltage, GPU issue
0x7E = Corrupted OS file



Prime95 Settings - How it should be set up!


Spoiler: Prime95 Settings



Make sure in "*Time to run each FFT size (in minutes)*" you input "*10*" to indicate 10 minutes per FFT size

Thanks to Totally Dubbed for these photos:







Spoiler: Offset Guide and Others



Want to learn more about offset? Want a deeper answer? This is the guide for you!
Offset Guide and Thread





Spoiler: How to use Offset Vcore (I wonder where you got this from TD :p Thanks for helping me out!)



For offset - it is very simple:

First of all, you should know your MANUAL vcore:
In my case it was 1.265 for 4.5ghz.

Then you take your VID - now the VID can be found, via Core temp - a program used for monitoring temps.
You'll see VID there.

Now your VID, like your voltage fluctuates with load.
So what you want to do is hit up Prime 95, and put it under the same load that you used for stability on your manual settings.

Leave P95 running for around 5-10mins.
Then look at your VID - your VID WILL fluctuate, even on load, but take both notes down for the amount it is at.

In my case it was fluctuating between: 1.2209 & 1.2260
As 1.2209 was more frequent I took that figure.

The simple maths:
(MANUAL vcore) MINUS (VID on 100% load) = offset value

SO for me it was: 1.265-1.2209 = 0.0441
Rounded, that's 0.045 - and that was my offset.

Your offset CAN BE negative OR POSITIVE.

If you VID is larger than your vcore, thne you'll have a NEGATIVE offset: ie (-0.045)

Hope that helps!





Spoiler: Load-line Calibration Explained



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> You don't want to stop it, you want to make the scale better. It decreases voltages proportionately to the clock it's running at. So C1E + Vdroop is the best thing for powersaving.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So for 1.6GHz you need 0.90vcore so it goes down to that and when you put load, it goes to 4.5GHz and you need 1.27vcore and it goes up. Vdroop comes in with the "intensity" of the program. So, prime95 is very intensive, so it uses all of it, while gaming may use 4.5GHz. It may only need 1.25vcore to run so it goes down to 1.25. Sometimes, vdroop miscalculates and you need more vcore than what it thinks so you crash, by increasing the LLC, you lower the vdroop curve and make it more stable in terms of different "intensities" of program. I hope this didn't confuse you and cleared it up for you.








Spoiler: Prime95 Blend FFTs



Here is a list of the Prime95 FFTs that run during the 'Blend' Test (In the exact order as presented):


Spoiler: FFT sizes



640K
8K
720K
12K
800K
16K
960K
24K
1120K
32K
1200K
48K
1344K
64K
1536K
80K
1680K
96K
1792K
128K
2048K
160K
2304K
224K
2560K
256K
2800K
320K
3072K
384K
3360K
448K
3584K
512K
576K
672K
10K
768K
14K
896K
20K
1024K
28K
1152K
40K
1280K
56K
1440K
72K
1600K
84K
1728K
112K
1920K
144K
2240K
192K
2400K
240K
2688K
288K
2880K
336K
3200K
400K
3456K
480K
3840K
560K
4096K






Ivy Bridge Overclocking Guide (Video Version) By Totally Dubbed


Spoiler: Overclocking Guide Part 1/3 (Video)













Spoiler: Overclocking Guide Part 2/3 (Video)













Spoiler: Overclocking Guide Part 3/3 (Video)











Remember, overclocking might seem as a pain but it actually is amazing and easy. All it takes is patience and a bit of reading. So *have fun* overclocking your CPU!

Special Thanks to:
*Sin0822* for his table of values regarding the maximum voltages he would allow,
*Totally Dubbed* for helping me keep this guide running smoothly and responding to problems quickly and efficiently,
*justanoldman* is a very wise man, his experience has brought him a long way.







Listen to him too!


----------



## Tori

OMG UR AWESOME


----------



## Tori

Can you help me out?

I put LLC and cpu power phase control to auto for 4.8ghz @ 1.35. In prime95 I was testing out my offset oc and I had LLC to 75%. The vcore would drop to 1.344 sometimes and it would cause prime to crash.

I turned LLC to auto and now vcore with static 1.35 in bios shows up as 1.352 in cpuz and when I turn on prime and stress teh cpu, it shows vcore as 1.360. is there another setting for getting OC to be 1.355 or something? lol


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tori*
> 
> Can you help me out?
> 
> I put LLC and cpu power phase control to auto for 4.8ghz @ 1.35. In prime95 I was testing out my offset oc and I had LLC to 75%. The vcore would drop to 1.344 sometimes and it would cause prime to crash.
> 
> I turned LLC to auto and now vcore with static 1.35 in bios shows up as 1.352 in cpuz and when I turn on prime and stress teh cpu, it shows vcore as 1.360. is there another setting for getting OC to be 1.355 or something? lol


Would it drop to 1.344 for a long time or for a brief moment then go back up?


----------



## Tori

If i did the 8-8 custom test for max cpu stress it would do 1.344 but for blend it was doing 1.352. sometimes it would drop to 1.344 for a few seconds then go back up.

hey i gotta go to work soon


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tori*
> 
> If i did the 8-8 custom test for max cpu stress it would do 1.344 but for blend it was doing 1.352. sometimes it would drop to 1.344 for a few seconds then go back up.
> 
> hey i gotta go to work soon


Use blend and those brief drops are nothing to worry about. That is not what is causing the problems. Try increasing the vcore a notch and re-test.


----------



## Tori

i think my chip is bad









1.35 - 1.36 for 4.8 is bad right


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tori*
> 
> i think my chip is bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.35 - 1.36 for 4.8 is bad right


I think that's average, refer to the Ivy Bridge Stable Club for voltage on certain clocks. Will give you a rough estimate on where other CPUs stand.


----------



## Tslm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tori*
> 
> i think my chip is bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.35 - 1.36 for 4.8 is bad right


I dont even think mine can hit 4.8, itd melt before then. At 4.5GHz and 1.3v mine hits the thermal trip in less than 30 seconds rofl


----------



## Tori

should i leave LLC to 75% as it was then


----------



## BiG_LiG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tori*
> 
> i think my chip is bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.35 - 1.36 for 4.8 is bad right


Mine's the same as that, don't think its too bad as some can't get that high OC.


----------



## Tori

I got a crash with +0.155 offset. Should I increase to +0.160 and try again?


----------



## Swag

Yea, just up it until you're stable. Ivy Bridges biggest crip is that it gets hot real fast.


----------



## Anzial

I dunno if it is wise to advise to enable PLL overvoltage, it usually kills off sleep mode. I know it may be necessary for extreme overclocks (like over 4.8) but it may not be necessary for normal 24/7 overclocks in 4.5-4.7 range. Just a caveat emptor


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anzial*
> 
> I dunno if it is wise to advise to enable PLL overvoltage, it usually kills off sleep mode. I know it may be necessary for extreme overclocks (like over 4.8) but it may not be necessary for normal 24/7 overclocks in 4.5-4.7 range. Just a caveat emptor


Ok, I'll put in a note if they want sleep mode keep it disabled. Thanks.


----------



## ParadoxEternal

i'm a little confused... when i have the voltage set to offset the BIOS doesn't let me set the vcore at all... and my CPU has been running prime95 for ten hours so far, max temp 79 and vcore in cpuz hovering between 1.312 and 1.320; is that bad? In coretemp it says 1.25.

I'm running this at 4.2ghz on a noctuah dh-14,


----------



## Anzial

For 4.2 you might try fixed vcore w/o any adjustments, i.e. at stock volts, should be able to handle it.


----------



## ParadoxEternal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anzial*
> 
> For 4.2 you might try fixed vcore w/o any adjustments, i.e. at stock volts, should be able to handle it.


with or without offset? by stock you mean auto?


----------



## Anzial

without offset, yes, on auto (at least it worked for me







)


----------



## ParadoxEternal

ok i'll try that.


----------



## Anzial

good luck!


----------



## ParadoxEternal

i set it to auto with offset off but in prime 95 again it's jumped to 1.320, even though before i started prime it was at 1.098. should i enter a manual number instead?


----------



## Pazz

Great thread! Subscribed!

Just to all add my 2 cent (pence where I'm from) DO NOT underestimate the benefit of updating the BIOS. I have just updated my P8Z77-V to the latest firmware 1406 and I've managed to reduce my offset by 0.010V and still maintain stability. I'm still testing so could even manage to reduce further.


----------



## Pazz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ParadoxEternal*
> 
> i set it to auto with offset off but in prime 95 again it's jumped to 1.320, even though before i started prime it was at 1.098. should i enter a manual number instead?


You need to do a little more reading on how offset works. AUTO is the board's wild guess as to what it thinks it needs to provide the CPU with. From your figures I would turn offset to minus and use 0.020V as a starting point. Go from there dependent on your clock.


----------



## Anzial

it's possible 1.32 is the default voltage.


----------



## asuman1179

Great looking thread. Will be using in the next few days for sure since I just picked up new chip and motherboard.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pazz*
> 
> Great thread! Subscribed!
> 
> Just to all add my 2 cent (pence where I'm from) DO NOT underestimate the benefit of updating the BIOS. I have just updated my P8Z77-V to the latest firmware 1406 and I've managed to reduce my offset by 0.010V and still maintain stability. I'm still testing so could even manage to reduce further.


Thanks







I update most of the time usually resulting in better voltages.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ParadoxEternal*
> 
> i set it to auto with offset off but in prime 95 again it's jumped to 1.320, even though before i started prime it was at 1.098. should i enter a manual number instead?


What LLC are you using and you could try a negative offset if after tweaking the LLC still doesn't work.


----------



## DeadlyEmbrace

Cool guide!
All the useful information for Ivy Bridge/Asus overclocking in one place.
Thank you!


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadlyEmbrace*
> 
> Cool guide!
> All the useful information for Ivy Bridge/Asus overclocking in one place.
> Thank you!


Thanks







If you have any thought on certain parts, would love to hear so I can expand this guide.


----------



## DeadlyEmbrace

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you have any thought on certain parts, would love to hear so I can expand this guide.


Will do, am currently 4.5 hours into stability testing on my i7 @ 4.5GHz running at 1.216v
Took a lot of reading/tinkering but it seems to be all good now (until I feel like pushing it further)
In my humble (noob) opinion, the best you can do when overclocking is reading and then experimenting on your own. I learned a lot more about my system when getting my hands into the BIOS than I could have learned with just reading. The most important factors are patience, as long as you stay within the safe limits (as defined in your post) everything should be fine.
Of course, it also helps having a forum where awesome people (such as yourself) offers support and guidance.


----------



## ParadoxEternal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I update most of the time usually resulting in better voltages.
> What LLC are you using and you could try a negative offset if after tweaking the LLC still doesn't work.


I'm using ultra high. Will try decreasing it by one and see what happens.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pazz*
> 
> You need to do a little more reading on how offset works. AUTO is the board's wild guess as to what it thinks it needs to provide the CPU with. From your figures I would turn offset to minus and use 0.020V as a starting point. Go from there dependent on your clock.


yeah you're right, i'm going to read up on offset. hopefully i won't need to mess with it too much.


----------



## king8654

currently run 4.5 at 1.22










Full pic

only thing, in asus turbo evo, shows bclk at -65, and when try to set to 100, and apply, jumps back to -65. gonna boot bios in min, but must be a glitch cause wouldnt this cause some serious issues?


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ParadoxEternal*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I update most of the time usually resulting in better voltages.
> What LLC are you using and you could try a negative offset if after tweaking the LLC still doesn't work.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm using ultra high. Will try decreasing it by one and see what happens.
Click to expand...

When changing LLC, the voltage changes as well so be prepared to finding the voltage you needed before. So going from ultra high to high would probably result more + offset and less - offset.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *king8654*
> 
> currently run 4.5 at 1.22
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only thing, in asus turbo evo, shows bclk at -65, and when try to set to 100, and apply, jumps back to -65. gonna boot bios in min, but must be a glitch cause wouldnt this cause some serious issues?


I only overclock using the BIOS and I doubt it will cause any problems. It's probably just a glitch as you said.


----------



## ParadoxEternal

so after changing the LLC to high and fiddling with the offset, i have had prime running for 4 hours and the voltage usually goes between 1.160 to 1.177; my high temps are 66-70, but usually they are running between 58-62.

*are those good temps for that voltage*? *is this voltage too high for my mild 4.2 ghz overclock?* i'm really just meticulously nitpicking at this point.

In my experience the temps reach their highest around an hour in so i think this is as high as they will go.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ParadoxEternal*
> 
> so after changing the LLC to high and fiddling with the offset, i have had prime running for 4 hours and the voltage usually goes between 1.160 to 1.177; my high temps are 66-70, but usually they are running between 58-62.
> 
> *are those good temps for that voltage*? *is this voltage too high for my mild 4.2 ghz overclock?* i'm really just meticulously nitpicking at this point.
> 
> In my experience the temps reach their highest around an hour in so i think this is as high as they will go.


I believe that is average. Don't fret too much because those temps are actually pretty good. I can be running at stock and found out that my temps will always go to 70Cs. I hate it but I gotta deal with it. I'm still thinking whether or not to delid.


----------



## syphon81

Hey Guys,

so i've managed to get a stable 4.4ghz @ 1.216-1.224 on my 3570k (likes to jump in prime depending on the size of the fft it is testing), after 10 or so hours of prime blend testing (v27.7)

after reading some of the settings on the first post, i was wondering if having CPU Power Phase Control set to extreme and CPU Current Capacity at 140% was important?

Right now, my CPU Power Phase Control is set to auto, and my current capacity is at 100%, pretty much left it default and didnt touch it. Would it be worth setting to extreme and 140% capacity or am i alright leaving it as is. I'm mostly asking because i have no idea how these settings effect overclocks and wasn't sure if i should go back and adjust these settings and have another round of prime testing.

Bios settings:
vcore: offset (-0.040) which equals out to 1.216-1.224v on full load
LLC: Ultra High (75%)
CPU PLL: 1.65v (may try lowering further)
Max load temps after 10hour blend test: 77c @ 32c ambient (my room sucks lol)

Specs:
i5 3570k
Asus Sabertooth z77
NH-D14 cpu cooler
8GB G.Skill sniper 1600mhz @ 1.5v

Thanks for any assistance guys!


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *syphon81*
> 
> Hey Guys,
> 
> so i've managed to get a stable 4.4ghz @ 1.216-1.224 on my 3570k (likes to jump in prime depending on the size of the fft it is testing), after 10 or so hours of prime blend testing (v27.7)
> 
> after reading some of the settings on the first post, i was wondering if having CPU Power Phase Control set to extreme and CPU Current Capacity at 140% was important?
> 
> Right now, my CPU Power Phase Control is set to auto, and my current capacity is at 100%, pretty much left it default and didnt touch it. Would it be worth setting to extreme and 140% capacity or am i alright leaving it as is. I'm mostly asking because i have no idea how these settings effect overclocks and wasn't sure if i should go back and adjust these settings and have another round of prime testing.
> 
> Bios settings:
> vcore: offset (-0.040) which equals out to 1.216-1.224v on full load
> LLC: Ultra High (75%)
> CPU PLL: 1.65v (may try lowering further)
> Max load temps after 10hour blend test: 77c @ 32c ambient (my room sucks lol)
> 
> Specs:
> i5 3570k
> Asus Sabertooth z77
> NH-D14 cpu cooler
> 8GB G.Skill sniper 1600mhz @ 1.5v
> 
> Thanks for any assistance guys!


Keep LLC at Ultra High and change Capacity to 140%. As far as I'm aware, the CPU Current Capacity is how much power is being regulated to your CPU and sometimes 100% will not be a full 100% of power and will cause power instability.


----------



## syphon81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Keep LLC at Ultra High and change Capacity to 140%. As far as I'm aware, the CPU Current Capacity is how much power is being regulated to your CPU and sometimes 100% will not be a full 100% of power and will cause power instability.


Alright, i've set that to 140%, this shouldn't cause any harmful effects such as voltage spiking or increased temperatures though right? As for the CPU Power Phase Control settings, should this be changed or am i alright leaving it on auto. I didn't think these settings would be a hugely important, mostly because after reading sin's guide, it mostly just said the only voltage settings i'd be touching were vcore and CPU PLL voltage.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *syphon81*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Keep LLC at Ultra High and change Capacity to 140%. As far as I'm aware, the CPU Current Capacity is how much power is being regulated to your CPU and sometimes 100% will not be a full 100% of power and will cause power instability.
> 
> 
> 
> Alright, i've set that to 140%, this shouldn't cause any harmful effects such as voltage spiking or increased temperatures though right? As for the CPU Power Phase Control settings, should this be changed or am i alright leaving it on auto. I didn't think these settings would be a hugely important, mostly because after reading sin's guide, it mostly just said the only voltage settings i'd be touching were vcore and CPU PLL voltage.
Click to expand...

I didn't see any difference in temperature or voltage readings when default or changed. CPU Power Phase Control should be changed to Extreme. Look at the pictures above and input the thing associated with them other than the voltage, PLL, and ratio. That way you can make your own OC without having a doubt that you put in every other setting correctly.


----------



## king8654

Hey,

with evo turbo, i play around with voltages/core speeds in the 4.5-4.7 range. I always choose group tuning when i change clock speed. is this the right way? in bios i would change all four to the multiplier, but just want to make sure same goes with evo. thanks


----------



## Swag

Yea, it is exactly the same in evo turbo.


----------



## king8654

sheeeet...bumped to 4.7 last night, and left on overnight. woke up to blue screen hah back down to 4.5 now


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *king8654*
> 
> sheeeet...bumped to 4.7 last night, and left on overnight. woke up to blue screen hah back down to 4.5 now


You can get lower voltages using BIOS. I suggest using BIOS since it's generally better for overclocking and there is a guide up above to help you and many other guides if you need more.


----------



## king8654

Ya, just set to 1.26 in evo, and hit sack w/o thinking cause was keeping temps 60-67*C. Was my fault for not doing any tweaking. Only reason I dont like going to BIOS is it interrupts folding lol


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *king8654*
> 
> Ya, just set to 1.26 in evo, and hit sack w/o thinking cause was keeping temps 60-67*C. Was my fault for not doing any tweaking. Only reason I dont like going to BIOS is it interrupts folding lol


A few minutes in BIOS can help you overclock your CPU more and you will be able to fold a whole lot more afterwards because of better clocks and longer lasting CPU because of lower voltages.


----------



## arvidab

Thanks for this writeup!

Recently got a 3570K and started playing this week. Currently at [email protected]@61C (peak, ~20C ambient), [email protected] is my stability tester. Used pretty much the same settings as for my 2500K/2700K aside from being a bit more cautions with Vcore.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> Thanks for this writeup!
> 
> Recently got a 3570K and started playing this week. Currently at [email protected]@61C (peak, ~20C ambient), [email protected] is my stability tester. Used pretty much the same settings as for my 2500K/2700K aside from being a bit more cautions with Vcore.


Nice chip, it's basically like mine. Mine's 4.8 @1.264. What's your batch number, we may have the same.


----------



## arvidab

3218B594

But failed WU's at 1.275, so since I'm a bit cautious I dialed it down to 4.7 and 1.27 for now. Gonna play with tweaking my OS this weekend so it's gotta be super stable for that to be anywhere near reliable.

BTW, my voltage are all taken from what I put in UEFI, haven't had time to actually check in Windows (running Linux and it will not show Vcore afaik), but with my Sandy the setting I'm using for LLC meant that load voltage was close to what I had put in UEFI.


----------



## Swag

Don't worry too much as long as you know your vcore in BIOS. Vcore in Windows tends to be a bit unreliable because I've had experiences where I thought I put 1.20 but instead had 1.24 or more when I checked with my voltmeter.


----------



## CLeeFESQ

Hey dudes, I need some help here. I posted in the main Intel forums, but no reply. Could just be a slow day. Anyway, I'll copy and paste my post, and maybe someone can help.

I have begun overclocking this machine, and I believe there is much more I can do to get cooler temps/higher clock. I initially left things on auto and changed my multiplier to 45, and everything went peachy. Ran Prime95 for an hour and max core temps were 87c (high mostly because of ambients, but I hear fine for stress testing). What I found odd were my voltages, they topped out around 1.4v! Now I know that's high for a moderate OC of 4.5. I tried setting my offset to -0.020 just as a starting point, and the system wouldn't post. I went back and set it to auto, but just changed the offset sign from + to -, and it still wouldn't post. I find this odd my offset won't work as a negative at all.

I tried last night to follow the overclocking guide for ASUS motherboards on here, but using those settings I got the same voltages, but MUCH higher temps. Within a minute of Prime95 I was hitting 100c and I immediately shut it down and reverted to my last known good settings. I assume the higher temps were from changing my phase control settings. I know I have adequate cooling, my case and heatsink are amongst the best for air cooling, so what gives? Any input is appreciated.

Most things in BIOS are set to auto.
Turbo ratio is set to manual @ 45
Internal PLL overvoltage is disabled
Memory is at stock 1600, but command rate is at 1
CPU PLL voltage is at 1.7000
CPU fixed frequency is at 350
CPU C1E is enabled
CPU C3 report is disabled
CPU C6 report is disabled
Package C state report is disabled
BIOS is up to date.

*TL;DR*:


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CLeeFESQ*
> 
> Hey dudes, I need some help here. I posted in the main Intel forums, but no reply. Could just be a slow day. Anyway, I'll copy and paste my post, and maybe someone can help.
> 
> I have begun overclocking this machine, and I believe there is much more I can do to get cooler temps/higher clock. I initially left things on auto and changed my multiplier to 45, and everything went peachy. Ran Prime95 for an hour and max core temps were 87c (high mostly because of ambients, but I hear fine for stress testing). What I found odd were my voltages, they topped out around 1.4v! Now I know that's high for a moderate OC of 4.5. I tried setting my offset to -0.020 just as a starting point, and the system wouldn't post. I went back and set it to auto, but just changed the offset sign from + to -, and it still wouldn't post. I find this odd my offset won't work as a negative at all.
> 
> I tried last night to follow the overclocking guide for ASUS motherboards on here, but using those settings I got the same voltages, but MUCH higher temps. Within a minute of Prime95 I was hitting 100c and I immediately shut it down and reverted to my last known good settings. I assume the higher temps were from changing my phase control settings. I know I have adequate cooling, my case and heatsink are amongst the best for air cooling, so what gives? Any input is appreciated.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Most things in BIOS are set to auto.
> Turbo ratio is set to manual @ 45
> Internal PLL overvoltage is disabled
> Memory is at stock 1600, but command rate is at 1
> CPU PLL voltage is at 1.7000
> CPU fixed frequency is at 350
> CPU C1E is enabled
> CPU C3 report is disabled
> CPU C6 report is disabled
> Package C state report is disabled
> BIOS is up to date.
> 
> *TL;DR*:


Sorry if your temps got worse.

Let me try to help you and usually this place is slow until weekends. Anyway, try doing this, set everything to how it was set in the guide and put CPU PLL Voltage to 1.6000.
Change turbo to 42 and use offset voltage AUTO.
Boot and test prime95 when running that and I can see what's going on.


----------



## CLeeFESQ

Will do, I'll be back with the results ASAP.


----------



## CLeeFESQ

Okay I set the PLL to 1.6000 and everything else according to the guide, and @ 4.2 my max temps for a 12 min run of Prime95 are:

Core 1: 71c
Core 2: 76c
Core 3: 74c
Core 4: 74c

The voltage maxed out at 1.264 but stayed at 1.256 for the majority of the test. Seems high to me, what do you think?


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CLeeFESQ*
> 
> Okay I set the PLL to 1.6000 and everything else according to the guide, and @ 4.2 my max temps for a 12 min run of Prime95 are:
> 
> Core 1: 71c
> Core 2: 76c
> Core 3: 74c
> Core 4: 74c
> 
> The voltage maxed out at 1.264 but stayed at 1.256 for the majority of the test. Seems high to me, what do you think?


Yea it's meant to be high right now. Your aiming for 4.5 right?


----------



## CLeeFESQ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Yea it's meant to be high right now. Your aiming for 4.5 right?


Oh okay. Yeah 4.5 or higher without going over 89c while stress testing.


----------



## Fallout323f

some details
i7 3770k oc @4.4ghz (100*44)
mobo asus p8z77-V.

have been able to run stable @4.4ghz-1.25V fixed for some time now.
so this is the max V i want to have when under load.

first try with offset turned on
on startup 1.465V
prime 1.376V
idle 1.192V @1.6ghz

how can i get
on startup and prime 1.250V @4.4ghz
idle +-1V @1.6 ghz or what is a better alternative.

is there a fixed V i can use to make offset adjustments?


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CLeeFESQ*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Yea it's meant to be high right now. Your aiming for 4.5 right?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh okay. Yeah 4.5 or higher without going over 89c while stress testing.
Click to expand...

95C is fine when stress-testing. Just don't run it at 90C+ 24/7. Ok so make vcore manual 1.25 and put ratio at 45. Up the vcore until you boot up. When you can boot up, run Prime95 for 10minutes, if you can run it, drop voltage 1 notch until you fail. After that, push it back up 2 notches and try to run prime95 for 12 hours or how many you need to deem stability. If you fail, up it by 1 notch. This will allow you to get the lowest possible vcore.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fallout323f*
> 
> some details
> i7 3770k oc @4.4ghz (100*44)
> mobo asus p8z77-V.
> 
> have been able to run stable @4.4ghz-1.25V fixed for some time now.
> so this is the max V i want to have when under load.
> 
> first try with offset turned on
> on startup 1.465V
> prime 1.376V
> idle 1.192V @1.6ghz
> 
> how can i get
> on startup and prime 1.250V @4.4ghz
> idle +-1V @1.6 ghz or what is a better alternative.
> 
> is there a fixed V i can use to make offset adjustments?


What is your VID? Install CoreTemp and tell me if you don't know already.


----------



## CLeeFESQ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> 95C is fine when stress-testing. Just don't run it at 90C+ 24/7. Ok so make vcore manual 1.25 and put ratio at 45. Up the vcore until you boot up. When you can boot up, run Prime95 for 10minutes, if you can run it, drop voltage 1 notch until you fail. After that, push it back up 2 notches and try to run prime95 for 12 hours or how many you need to deem stability. If you fail, up it by 1 notch. This will allow you to get the lowest possible vcore.


After that will we be revisiting offset? I like the idea of my CPU throttling back when I'm just watching a movie or surfing.


----------



## Swag

Yea we will be revisiting offset definitely, just post back when you finish finding a good voltage and you are confident enough that it's stable. Remember stability is a state of mind and only you can judge if it's stable.


----------



## Fallout323f

have installed care temp.
have now a vid of 0.9857V in no load

have made some changes at Voffset. +0.055
now at asus sensor recorder with prime running 1.228V
while on coretemp i read vid 1.2510V
on cpu-z 1.224V


----------



## CLeeFESQ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Yea we will be revisiting offset definitely, just post back when you finish finding a good voltage and you are confident enough that it's stable. Remember stability is a state of mind and only you can judge if it's stable.


I'm pretty confident 4.5 is stable at 1.25v. I ran prime for a half hour and played some Skyrim and Starcraft II (probably the most CPU intensive thing I'll be doing with it).


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fallout323f*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> have installed care temp.
> have now a vid of 0.9857V in no load
> 
> have made some changes at Voffset. +0.055
> now at asus sensor recorder with prime running 1.228V
> while on coretemp i read vid 1.2510V
> on cpu-z 1.224V


Make your offset +0.005 and be done with it, your max vcore will be 1.255 or 1.260, it's fine because it's how offset works. You're going to be stable and that vcore is exactly what you should be using for offset.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CLeeFESQ*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Yea we will be revisiting offset definitely, just post back when you finish finding a good voltage and you are confident enough that it's stable. Remember stability is a state of mind and only you can judge if it's stable.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty confident 4.5 is stable at 1.25v. I ran prime for a half hour and played some Skyrim and Starcraft II (probably the most CPU intensive thing I'll be doing with it).
Click to expand...

Please download CoreTemp and tell me your VID if you don't know already.


----------



## Fallout323f

you mean voffset +0.005 or +0.060


----------



## CLeeFESQ

VID is 1.2159v.

EDIT: It's actually switching back and forth from 1.2109, 1.2159, and 1.2209.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fallout323f*
> 
> you mean voffset +0.005 or +0.060


+0.005
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CLeeFESQ*
> 
> VID is 1.2159v.


Put your offset as +0.035


----------



## CLeeFESQ

Okay, will report in after. Just out of curiosity though, where did you come up with that number?


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CLeeFESQ*
> 
> Okay, will report in after. Just out of curiosity though, where did you come up with that number?


Oops sorry for not explaining to you







.

Offset needed = Voffset
Vcore needed = Vcore
VID number = Vvid

Vcore - Vvid = Voffset

So in your case,
1.25Vcore - 1.2159Vvid = +0.035Voffset

The +/- option in BIOS is whether you get a positive or negative sum/difference.


----------



## CLeeFESQ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Oops sorry for not explaining to you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Offset needed = Voffset
> Vcore needed = Vcore
> VID number = Vvid
> Vcore - Vvid = Voffset
> So in your case,
> 1.25Vcore - 1.2159Vvid = +0.035Voffset
> The +/- option in BIOS is whether you get a positive or negative sum/difference.


Ah, makes sense. I'll apply that when the outside ambients change and I try for a higher OC. Volts and temps are now lower. Thanks, Swag. Rep for you.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CLeeFESQ*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Oops sorry for not explaining to you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Offset needed = Voffset
> Vcore needed = Vcore
> VID number = Vvid
> Vcore - Vvid = Voffset
> So in your case,
> 1.25Vcore - 1.2159Vvid = +0.035Voffset
> The +/- option in BIOS is whether you get a positive or negative sum/difference.
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, makes sense. I'll apply that when the outside ambients change and I try for a higher OC. Volts and temps are now lower. Thanks, Swag. Rep for you.
Click to expand...

Your welcome.







Thank for the rep. If anything comes up, just ask here or on the Ivy Bridge Owners thread or make a new thread. I'll try to answer.


----------



## Fallout323f

tried a negative offset today -0.005. so i thought i wil have a -0.010 vcore.
nothing i less. my vid and vcore gone skyrocket. core 1.42V and vid 1.2+-V

tought i had that offset thing under controle.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fallout323f*
> 
> tried a negative offset today -0.005. so i thought i wil have a -0.010 vcore.
> nothing i less. my vid and vcore gone skyrocket. core 1.42V and vid 1.2+-V
> 
> tought i had that offset thing under controle.


What do you want your vcore as? and What is your vid?


----------



## kennyparker1337

Nice to see a new guide! Looking good!


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> Nice to see a new guide! Looking good!


Thanks








Your guide is nice too.







I liked the layout so I used it, fairly clean.

I forgot to reserve another post so I have to put everything on one post







.


----------



## Triskaine

My i5-3570K needs a VCore of 1,09V (under LinX load) for 4,0 GHz on a P8Z77-M Pro. Is that an average value?


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Triskaine*
> 
> My i5-3570K needs a VCore of 1,09V (under LinX load) for 4,0 GHz on a P8Z77-M Pro. Is that an average value?


Actually, try putting ratio at 4.2 and keep bumping it until unstable with just stock values. Most people can run 4.2 at stock.


----------



## Fallout323f

wow was i tired yesterday lol. have made some faults.
after some tweaking a disaster pc wont boot.
bios reset.

now i have found this.

4.4ghz
offset +0.045

idle
vid 0.9857V
core 1.022V

prime blending
vid 1.2510V
core 1.220V

BF3
vid ???
core on my ai suiteII recorder 1.255V??

does bf3 push my cpu harder than prime can doe?


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fallout323f*
> 
> wow was i tired yesterday lol. have made some faults.
> after some tweaking a disaster pc wont boot.
> bios reset.
> 
> now i have found this.
> 
> 4.4ghz
> offset +0.045
> 
> idle
> vid 0.9857V
> core 1.022V
> 
> prime blending
> vid 1.2510V
> core 1.220V
> 
> BF3
> vid ???
> core on my ai suiteII recorder 1.255V??
> 
> does bf3 push my cpu harder than prime can doe?


Haha, I know what's wrong. Okay, a few things I need:
Desired OC
Vcore needed for OC
VID for OC
PLL Set to 1.6000


----------



## Fallout323f

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Haha, I know what's wrong. Okay, a few things I need:
> Desired OC
> Vcore needed for OC
> VID for OC
> PLL Set to 1.6000


Desired oc = 4.4ghz
Vcore needed for oc = after testing 1.235V
vid for oc = how do you mean can i alter this mayby?
pll set to 1.6000 = thats lower than in your guide how come?


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fallout323f*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Haha, I know what's wrong. Okay, a few things I need:
> Desired OC
> Vcore needed for OC
> VID for OC
> PLL Set to 1.6000
> 
> 
> 
> Desired oc = 4.4ghz
> Vcore needed for oc = after testing 1.235V
> vid for oc = how do you mean can i alter this mayby?
> pll set to 1.6000 = thats lower than in your guide how come?
Click to expand...

Mostly because I lowered it and it seems most people can get 1.6000 without problems, but 1.7000 is just a "safe" way. The guide is so you can plug in certain values and the OC part to you. A simplified version. The ones who want a more deep OC would be asking questions than just plugging in values, am I right?

VID for OC is found in CoreTemp. Run Prime95 while on your OC and tell me the VID. By then, I'll be able to give you the setting values.


----------



## Fallout323f

vid for oc 1.2510V


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fallout323f*
> 
> vid for oc 1.2510V


Sorry, I went to Ralph's.

Put offset to -0.015.
Make LLC to level 2 or Ultra high.


----------



## Fallout323f

thx all ok now.
will do some testing but prime load and *c was not half so bad


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fallout323f*
> 
> thx all ok now.
> will do some testing but prime load and *c was not half so bad


If you have any questions, just ask. I'll be happy to answer. School doesn't start for another 2 weeks.







Senior year here I come!


----------



## Fallout323f

ok same core V with bf3 thanks.
i'm happy right now
i'm of to bed now.
over here it is 3u22 at night.
tomorrow back to work.
so have a good day and keep posting this great stuff.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fallout323f*
> 
> ok same core V with bf3 thanks.
> i'm happy right now
> i'm of to bed now.
> over here it is 3u22 at night.
> tomorrow back to work.
> so have a good day and keep posting this great stuff.


Your welcome. So just to make sure, your vcore is set and everything is good?

Thanks for the support. Makes it more fun to post these things.


----------



## Fallout323f

30min run prime didnt have time for more.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fallout323f*
> 
> 30min run prime didnt have time for more.


Pretty good, run it for longer though. If you think so, run it for at least an hour. Normally I'd recommend 12 hours, but if you don't want to do that. Run at least 1 hour.


----------



## DeadlyEmbrace

Finally thought I had cracked the 4.5GHz mark but after 6 hours of stability testing one of my cores had an error.








(And stupidly I went and overwrote the profile this morning)








Had hoped my CPU would be stable at 1.2 - 1.208v vcore but it seems I'm outta luck. Guess I'll drop the offset another notch or two and try again.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadlyEmbrace*
> 
> Finally thought I had cracked the 4.5GHz mark but after 6 hours of stability testing one of my cores had an error.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (And stupidly I went and overwrote the profile this morning)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had hoped my CPU would be stable at 1.2 - 1.208v vcore but it seems I'm outta luck. Guess I'll drop the offset another notch or two and try again.


Not bad though. As long as you're not breaking the 1.25v for 4.5, then you should be good. I mean really, most people just run it at 4.5 @ 1.3v and really don't be ashamed if you chip seems bad-performing. Ivy really has a limit in overclocking to me, the temps are what limits you and sometimes, you can't get a good vcore for clocks you think it should be able to run at that vcore.


----------



## DeadlyEmbrace

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Not bad though. As long as you're not breaking the 1.25v for 4.5, then you should be good. I mean really, most people just run it at 4.5 @ 1.3v and really don't be ashamed if you chip seems bad-performing. Ivy really has a limit in overclocking to me, the temps are what limits you and sometimes, you can't get a good vcore for clocks you think it should be able to run at that vcore.


Thinking I might just try 1.25v and see if that is stable. Can always adjust it downwards bit by bit once I've found a good stable point.
As an aside, when running @4.5GHz, can I simply pop my RAM up to it's rated 1866MHz with it's timings as found in SPD or will this cause instability?


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadlyEmbrace*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Not bad though. As long as you're not breaking the 1.25v for 4.5, then you should be good. I mean really, most people just run it at 4.5 @ 1.3v and really don't be ashamed if you chip seems bad-performing. Ivy really has a limit in overclocking to me, the temps are what limits you and sometimes, you can't get a good vcore for clocks you think it should be able to run at that vcore.
> 
> 
> 
> Thinking I might just try 1.25v and see if that is stable. Can always adjust it downwards bit by bit once I've found a good stable point.
> As an aside, when running @4.5GHz, can I simply pop my RAM up to it's rated 1866MHz with it's timings as found in SPD or will this cause instability?
Click to expand...

Shouldn't cause any instability if it's the designated speed at certain timings and voltages. If it does cause a problem, call the company and request an RMA. My RAM are Corsair Vengeance and I RMA'd them because they can't even run stock anymore. I'm not sure why. I already have a buyer that wants it since it's going to be new.







Some nice Samsung or GSkill RAM for me now.


----------



## DeadlyEmbrace

Whoop!
Managed an hour running @ 4.5GHz with 1.23 - 1.24v and PLL set to 1.7.
Also pushed the RAM up to it's rated speed and it seems to be holding.
A quick (and most likely silly) question, if I test and find this to be stable and then attempt to OC further is it safe to fall back to these settings without re-testing? I assume once a certain speed/voltage is proven stable as long as the settings are the same it should still be stable?


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadlyEmbrace*
> 
> Whoop!
> Managed an hour running @ 4.5GHz with 1.23 - 1.24v and PLL set to 1.7.
> Also pushed the RAM up to it's rated speed and it seems to be holding.
> A quick (and most likely silly) question, if I test and find this to be stable and then attempt to OC further is it safe to fall back to these settings without re-testing? I assume once a certain speed/voltage is proven stable as long as the settings are the same it should still be stable?


To me, it is stable. I'm not sure if others disagree, but why wouldn't it? Stock are fail-safe settings and why after an overclock can we go back to that?


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadlyEmbrace*
> 
> Whoop!
> Managed an hour running @ 4.5GHz with 1.23 - 1.24v and PLL set to 1.7.
> Also pushed the RAM up to it's rated speed and it seems to be holding.
> A quick (and most likely silly) question, if I test and find this to be stable and then attempt to OC further is it safe to fall back to these settings without re-testing? I assume once a certain speed/voltage is proven stable as long as the settings are the same it should still be stable?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> To me, it is stable. I'm not sure if others disagree, but why wouldn't it? Stock are fail-safe settings and why after an overclock can we go back to that?


The answer is yes. It is safe forever.

Unless you fry the chip.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DeadlyEmbrace*
> 
> Whoop!
> Managed an hour running @ 4.5GHz with 1.23 - 1.24v and PLL set to 1.7.
> Also pushed the RAM up to it's rated speed and it seems to be holding.
> A quick (and most likely silly) question, if I test and find this to be stable and then attempt to OC further is it safe to fall back to these settings without re-testing? I assume once a certain speed/voltage is proven stable as long as the settings are the same it should still be stable?
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> To me, it is stable. I'm not sure if others disagree, but why wouldn't it? Stock are fail-safe settings and why after an overclock can we go back to that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The answer is yes. It is safe forever.
> 
> Unless you fry the chip.
Click to expand...

I just hope no one ever fries their chip. It's not a fun experience. Why am I not getting alerts in my Recent Activity for this thread anymore? It's annoying.


----------



## 303869

Can someone give me some advice? Im new to oc'ing and dont really know what im doing, i oc'ed to 4.2ghz with stock voltage at 1.105 and all seems good with temps around the low 70's. This is in asus ai suite 2 btw, havent tried bios oc'ing yet. Is it easier in the bios? As with ai suite you have to select your profile every boot.

I also tried a 4.5ghz at 1.19v but only tried prime for 10mins so dont know how stable it is, prime does crash at 1.17v though. Temps at 4.5 get to 80c, is that bad? The safe temp on these ivys is 104c isnt it?

Any general tips for a oc newbie?


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyReZar*
> 
> Can someone give me some advice? Im new to oc'ing and dont really know what im doing, i oc'ed to 4.2ghz with stock voltage at 1.105 and all seems good with temps around the low 70's. This is in asus ai suite 2 btw, havent tried bios oc'ing yet. Is it easier in the bios? As with ai suite you have to select your profile every boot.
> 
> I also tried a 4.5ghz at 1.19v but only tried prime for 10mins so dont know how stable it is, prime does crash at 1.17v though. Temps at 4.5 get to 80c, is that bad? The safe temp on these ivys is 104c isnt it?
> 
> Any general tips for a oc newbie?


General Tips:

OC with BIOS - You generally get lower voltages and better overall OC performance.
Temps when stress-testing should be at a max of 95C.
Temps during average load (what you do everyday) max of 85C.


----------



## 303869

Ok thanks, someone just pointed this out to me http://www.extremetech.com/gaming/131739-microsoft-analyzes-over-a-million-pc-failures-results-shatter-enthusiast-myths should i be worried?


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyReZar*
> 
> Ok thanks, someone just pointed this out to me http://www.extremetech.com/gaming/131739-microsoft-analyzes-over-a-million-pc-failures-results-shatter-enthusiast-myths should i be worried?


Ok, here. To me, all you have to do is run prime95 for 12 hours and if it passes with no errors in prime95 or BSOD, then you are good. I don't see the point in nitpicking every small thing because I will tell you that I get Windows Errors in Event Viewer even on stock and that is "supposedly" fail-safe.


----------



## 303869

Right, yeah agree with that but will overclocking shorten a cpu's life span? Surely not if you dont even raise the voltage from stock like i'll do with my 4.2 oc providing its stable.


----------



## codenamew

hi

first time replying in this forum. i have a question here, I'm trying to push my 3570K to 4.6 @ 1.380Vcore,any lower than that will cause my Prime95 to hang. Have tried to run it for 6 hours and core 1 failed. What should I do? Using P8z77m with 3570K.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyReZar*
> 
> Right, yeah agree with that but will overclocking shorten a cpu's life span? Surely not if you dont even raise the voltage from stock like i'll do with my 4.2 oc providing its stable.


Basically, it will shorten a CPU's life span. Ok, but here: a CPU life span is usually about 10 - 12 years. By overclocking it by let's say, to 4.5 and up voltage to 1.35 (if temps permits), you'd be degrading about 2 years so life span would be around 8 - 10. Of course, this is all theoretical based on how Ivy is created and we won't know for sure until people run it at that OC for over the 10 years. If Overclocking a CPU made a CPU's life span to a few years, I wouldn't even do it. The max vcore for an i7 930 (Bloomfield) was 1.40vcore and I have been running my 930 @ 1.392vcore and it's still going strong. It's been 3 years since I've had it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *codenamew*
> 
> hi
> 
> first time replying in this forum. i have a question here, I'm trying to push my 3570K to 4.6 @ 1.380Vcore,any lower than that will cause my Prime95 to hang. Have tried to run it for 6 hours and core 1 failed. What should I do? Using P8z77m with 3570K.


Hmm, are you overclocking by using manual or offset?


----------



## PhilippeLemay

I notice your screengrabs are for RoG boards (how do you screengrab in the UEFI by the way?). Will this approach work for any Asus board as well? I have a Sabertooth Z77 with an 3570K that I'm hoping to overclock (eventually).


----------



## Swag

Plug in any USB and press F12. Also, it should work with any Asus UEFI board.


----------



## PhilippeLemay

Mkay... I was poking around the UEFI and I clicked something called "OC Tuner" (just to see what it was) and the whole screen went black, followed by a boot up.

My computer now appears to be at 4.2 GHz, and I didn't really do anything... Should I go back, find a way to turn OC Tuner off (can I do that from the desktop?) and do everything manually? Or... is this just as good?


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhilippeLemay*
> 
> Mkay... I was poking around the UEFI and I clicked something called "OC Tuner" (just to see what it was) and the whole screen went black, followed by a boot up.
> 
> My computer now appears to be at 4.2 GHz, and I didn't really do anything... Should I go back, find a way to turn OC Tuner off (can I do that from the desktop?) and do everything manually? Or... is this just as good?


OC tuner is like a cheat way of OCing. It OC's using fail-safe settings meaning it uses an absurdly high amount of voltage for a certain clock. Like at 4.2, you should be running that at stock, but I'd imagine it running it at around 1.27vcore. When I set mine to 4.6, it makes it run at 1.32 and when I tested it myself, it only took 1.19vcore for 4.6.


----------



## PhilippeLemay

Voltage is at... 1.216, is that bad? Temps are holding at 49 - 71 C (depending on which software you ask...)


----------



## SaucedtC

1. Set ratio to 42 and keep stock voltages as offset
2. Stress with Prime95 for 10 minutes
3a. If pass, bump ratio by 1
3b. If fail, increase voltage by a notch and re-test or lower ratio
4. If passed 10 minutes and happy with overclock, stress-test for 12 hours for stable confidence
5. If passed 10 minutes and unhappy with overclock, repeat steps 2 to 5.

I followed this and got up to 4.9 Ghz and passed the stress test with AIDA64 I bumped it up to 50 and it wouldnt boot. It would just hang. When you say in step 3b increase voltage by a notch what did you mean by that? The voltage offset? Because I went all the way up to +0.150 and it still wouldnt boot. So please clarify, because I wanna achieve 5.0Ghz like you did. Im using a Corsair H100 as a cooler in a Push/Pull config and I have faith I can hit the 5.0 mark. I decided to bump back down to my regular state at 4.5 with Auto CPU voltage offset so I can write this. Thanks in advance Swag

EDIT: My setup

i5 3570K
Corsair H100
8GB Ram @ 1600Mhz
AX850w
P8Z77-V Pro MOBO (BIOS 1504)


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaucedtC*
> 
> 1. Set ratio to 42 and keep stock voltages as offset
> 2. Stress with Prime95 for 10 minutes
> 3a. If pass, bump ratio by 1
> 3b. If fail, increase voltage by a notch and re-test or lower ratio
> 4. If passed 10 minutes and happy with overclock, stress-test for 12 hours for stable confidence
> 5. If passed 10 minutes and unhappy with overclock, repeat steps 2 to 5.
> 
> I followed this and got up to 4.9 Ghz and passed the stress test with AIDA64 I bumped it up to 50 and it wouldnt boot. It would just hang. When you say in step 3b increase voltage by a notch what did you mean by that? The voltage offset? Because I went all the way up to +0.150 and it still wouldnt boot. So please clarify, because I wanna achieve 5.0Ghz like you did. Im using a Corsair H100 as a cooler in a Push/Pull config and I have faith I can hit the 5.0 mark. I decided to bump back down to my regular state at 4.5 with Auto CPU voltage offset so I can write this. Thanks in advance Swag


It may be easier for you to use manual until you find a stable OC, this was meant for lower OC's so it'd provide stability a whole lot quicker while taking away the confusion of going from manual to offset. What was the vcore you needed for 4.9? I will give you step-by-step instructions after.


----------



## SaucedtC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> It may be easier for you to use manual until you find a stable OC, this was meant for lower OC's so it'd provide stability a whole lot quicker while taking away the confusion of going from manual to offset. What was the vcore you needed for 4.9? I will give you step-by-step instructions after.


My VCore was at 1.409 under load. I was too scared to push it higher than 0.150 on the offset because ive heard the rule of thumb on max voltage is ~1.500


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaucedtC*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> It may be easier for you to use manual until you find a stable OC, this was meant for lower OC's so it'd provide stability a whole lot quicker while taking away the confusion of going from manual to offset. What was the vcore you needed for 4.9? I will give you step-by-step instructions after.
> 
> 
> 
> My VCore was at 1.409 under load. I was too scared to push it higher than 0.150 on the offset because ive heard the rule of thumb on max voltage is ~1.500
Click to expand...

Ok, 0.150 does not mean 1.5000. 1.5000 is manual voltage and that is what we are going to be using. You won't see a difference between 4.6 and 5.0 or the difference is very very very tiny. So here, make vcore 1.44 and try to boot up. 1.44vcore as manual voltage. Just enter 1.44 in the box and press enter.


----------



## SaucedtC

BSOD. Had to up the voltage to 1.46 for it to boot. Stress testing it now.


----------



## SaucedtC

It got to 5.0Ghz and got it passed the 10 min stress test. But it soon BSOD after I tried opening Chrome. I think it still needs more volts. But just happy it got to 5.0 on 1.47volts. I just went back down to 4.7 where I know its stable.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaucedtC*
> 
> It got to 5.0Ghz and got it passed the 10 min stress test. But it soon BSOD after I tried opening Chrome. I think it still needs more volts. But just happy it got to 5.0 on 1.47volts. I just went back down to 4.7 where I know its stable.


That's good.







You get to experience the feeling of reaching 5GHz on Ivy.







I hope I was able to help you on your quest to 5GHz and my guide proved useful.







Just a bit more and you can join the 2GHz Club!


----------



## SaucedtC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> That's good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You get to experience the feeling of reaching 5GHz on Ivy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope I was able to help you on your quest to 5GHz and my guide proved useful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a bit more and you can join the 2GHz Club!


You were a BIG help thank you! I just didnt know what you ment by "bumping the voltage a notch" on your steps. Because the offset number I thought if you raised it .150 it would take a 1.300 up to 1.450 in volts. Maybe in the near future ill try to up the voltage to make it a 5.0 stable. The temps I was getting under load was kind of scary. One of the cores hit 105C and I thought at that point my computer was gonna auto turn off due to it hitting the TJ max (which idk what it stood for). 105 was the max on one core and the rest were really close (102-104 range)


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaucedtC*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> That's good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You get to experience the feeling of reaching 5GHz on Ivy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope I was able to help you on your quest to 5GHz and my guide proved useful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a bit more and you can join the 2GHz Club!
> 
> 
> 
> You were a BIG help thank you! I just didnt know what you ment by "bumping the voltage a notch" on your steps. Because the offset number I thought if you raised it .150 it would take a 1.300 up to 1.450 in volts. Maybe in the near future ill try to up the voltage to make it a 5.0 stable. The temps I was getting under load was kind of scary. One of the cores hit 105C and I thought at that point my computer was gonna auto turn off due to it hitting the TJ max (which idk what it stood for). 105 was the max on one core and the rest were really close (102-104 range)
Click to expand...

105C isn't the point where you computer does a thermal shutdown. Thermal shutdown happens at about 130C. Thermal throttle happens at 105C to start preventing damage, but thermal shutdown STOPS damage. Of course, this is all theoretical and running at stock damages your CPU no matter what. That's why CPUs only last about 10 - 12 years and not forever.


----------



## codenamew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Basically, it will shorten a CPU's life span. Ok, but here: a CPU life span is usually about 10 - 12 years. By overclocking it by let's say, to 4.5 and up voltage to 1.35 (if temps permits), you'd be degrading about 2 years so life span would be around 8 - 10. Of course, this is all theoretical based on how Ivy is created and we won't know for sure until people run it at that OC for over the 10 years. If Overclocking a CPU made a CPU's life span to a few years, I wouldn't even do it. The max vcore for an i7 930 (Bloomfield) was 1.40vcore and I have been running my 930 @ 1.392vcore and it's still going strong. It's been 3 years since I've had it.
> Hmm, are you overclocking by using manual or offset?


hi,

im using manual mode. Before I update my bios, everything seems to be stable and able to pass 10hrs of prime.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *codenamew*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Basically, it will shorten a CPU's life span. Ok, but here: a CPU life span is usually about 10 - 12 years. By overclocking it by let's say, to 4.5 and up voltage to 1.35 (if temps permits), you'd be degrading about 2 years so life span would be around 8 - 10. Of course, this is all theoretical based on how Ivy is created and we won't know for sure until people run it at that OC for over the 10 years. If Overclocking a CPU made a CPU's life span to a few years, I wouldn't even do it. The max vcore for an i7 930 (Bloomfield) was 1.40vcore and I have been running my 930 @ 1.392vcore and it's still going strong. It's been 3 years since I've had it.
> Hmm, are you overclocking by using manual or offset?
> 
> 
> 
> hi,
> 
> im using manual mode. Before I update my bios, everything seems to be stable and able to pass 10hrs of prime.
Click to expand...

So what do you exactly need? Have you updated BIOS and your OC won't work anymore?


----------



## codenamew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> So what do you exactly need? Have you updated BIOS and your OC won't work anymore?


I have updated my BIOS. Previously before I update my BIOS, I manage to OC to 4.6 @ 1.38V.
After update, I no longer manage to do that and CORE 1 keeps failing after running PRIME95 for some time.
Below are my settings
-Ratio=46
-Vcore= 1.38
-VCCSA=+1
-VPPL=AUTO
-LLC=Ultra High

My questions are
-what could be the possibility that my core 1 keeps failing?
-is there any way to revert back to old bios? I have tried the ASus Crash Free Utility but it doesn't work.

tq


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *codenamew*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> So what do you exactly need? Have you updated BIOS and your OC won't work anymore?
> 
> 
> 
> I have updated my BIOS. Previously before I update my BIOS, I manage to OC to 4.6 @ 1.38V.
> After update, I no longer manage to do that and CORE 1 keeps failing after running PRIME95 for some time.
> Below are my settings
> -Ratio=46
> -Vcore= 1.38
> -VCCSA=+1
> -VPPL=AUTO
> -LLC=Ultra High
> 
> My questions are
> -what could be the possibility that my core 1 keeps failing?
> -is there any way to revert back to old bios? I have tried the ASus Crash Free Utility but it doesn't work.
> 
> tq
Click to expand...

It is possible to revert back to an old BIOS, but I'd need to speak to you as in via skype or voice chat, it'd be hard to type things out because you can't use the PC while reverting back.


----------



## codenamew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> It is possible to revert back to an old BIOS, but I'd need to speak to you as in via skype or voice chat, it'd be hard to type things out because you can't use the PC while reverting back.


do you mind of writing the steps here? i have an ipad with me. tq


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *codenamew*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> It is possible to revert back to an old BIOS, but I'd need to speak to you as in via skype or voice chat, it'd be hard to type things out because you can't use the PC while reverting back.
> 
> 
> 
> do you mind of writing the steps here? i have an ipad with me. tq
Click to expand...

Give me a few minutes okay? I'm gonna make sure all the steps are 100% correct.


----------



## codenamew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Give me a few minutes okay? I'm gonna make sure all the steps are 100% correct.


thanks mate...appreciate it


----------



## Swag

Ok here it is:

Download this on the PC you want to downgrade: Downgrade Tool
Download your DESIRED BIOS Version

1. Open Downgrade Tool
2. Press open and select your DESIRED BIOS Version
3. Go into Setup and check "Program All Block". Don't change anything else!
4. Click flash
5. If you get an error, press OK then press Exit.

Restart system and check if your BIOS was properly downgraded. (Go into BIOS and check in there).


----------



## codenamew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Ok here it is:
> Download this on the PC you want to downgrade: Downgrade Tool
> Download your DESIRED BIOS Version
> 1. Open Downgrade Tool
> 2. Press open and select your DESIRED BIOS Version
> 3. Go into Setup and check "Program All Block". Don't change anything else!
> 4. Click flash
> 5. If you get an error, press OK then press Exit.
> Restart system and check if your BIOS was properly downgraded. (Go into BIOS and check in there).


Thanks for the guide Swag. I manage to flash it using that method. Now trying to stress my cpu and see how it performs. By the way, will keep flashing the bios for numerous time caused bios corruption? And is it necessary to flash the bios to the latest version? One last questions, once I get the stable Vcore under manual method, I should use the offset method right?


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *codenamew*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Ok here it is:
> Download this on the PC you want to downgrade: Downgrade Tool
> Download your DESIRED BIOS Version
> 1. Open Downgrade Tool
> 2. Press open and select your DESIRED BIOS Version
> 3. Go into Setup and check "Program All Block". Don't change anything else!
> 4. Click flash
> 5. If you get an error, press OK then press Exit.
> Restart system and check if your BIOS was properly downgraded. (Go into BIOS and check in there).
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the guide Swag. I manage to flash it using that method. Now trying to stress my cpu and see how it performs. By the way, will keep flashing the bios for numerous time caused bios corruption? And is it necessary to flash the bios to the latest version? One last questions, once I get the stable Vcore under manual method, I should use the offset method right?
Click to expand...

Great news it worked. It worked on my board but haven't had the time to test it on any other board.









It won't cause BIOS corruption due to the amount you flash it, but it may cause corruption due to a bad BIOS flash. Meaning let's say it was interrupted or the file was broken during the flash. It is not necessary to flash to the latest version unless you run into problems. Don't fix what's not broken!

Once you get the stable vcore under the manual method, you switch over to offset without any problems. 99.9999% of the time the offset version will be stable just like the manual version! It's just that during stress-testing, it's important that the CPU is getting what it needs and not going up and down that may cause instability because it may think that it's running at idle speed rather than load speed and then crash because it put only idle voltage to it.

Just ask questions. Questions are why forums were made.


----------



## codenamew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Great news it worked. It worked on my board but haven't had the time to test it on any other board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It won't cause BIOS corruption due to the amount you flash it, but it may cause corruption due to a bad BIOS flash. Meaning let's say it was interrupted or the file was broken during the flash. It is not necessary to flash to the latest version unless you run into problems. Don't fix what's not broken!
> Once you get the stable vcore under the manual method, you switch over to offset without any problems. 99.9999% of the time the offset version will be stable just like the manual version! It's just that during stress-testing, it's important that the CPU is getting what it needs and not going up and down that may cause instability because it may think that it's running at idle speed rather than load speed and then crash because it put only idle voltage to it.
> Just ask questions. Questions are why forums were made.


But Im just wondering, why my 1st core keeps failing under Prime test. What could be the possibilites of the failure? could it be due to insufficient Vcore? or perhaps due to the LLC?


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *codenamew*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Great news it worked. It worked on my board but haven't had the time to test it on any other board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It won't cause BIOS corruption due to the amount you flash it, but it may cause corruption due to a bad BIOS flash. Meaning let's say it was interrupted or the file was broken during the flash. It is not necessary to flash to the latest version unless you run into problems. Don't fix what's not broken!
> Once you get the stable vcore under the manual method, you switch over to offset without any problems. 99.9999% of the time the offset version will be stable just like the manual version! It's just that during stress-testing, it's important that the CPU is getting what it needs and not going up and down that may cause instability because it may think that it's running at idle speed rather than load speed and then crash because it put only idle voltage to it.
> Just ask questions. Questions are why forums were made.
> 
> 
> 
> But Im just wondering, why my 1st core keeps failing under Prime test. What could be the possibilites of the failure? could it be due to insufficient Vcore? or perhaps due to the LLC?
Click to expand...

Definitely not the LLC, but probably either insufficient vcore or the vcore isn't reaching its destination. Start from default again and plug in ALL the values from this guide including PLL Overvoltage to Enable. Use manual voltage and test prime95, if a worker fails, then it is insufficient vcore.


----------



## codenamew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Definitely not the LLC, but probably either insufficient vcore or the vcore isn't reaching its destination. Start from default again and plug in ALL the values from this guide including PLL Overvoltage to Enable. Use manual voltage and test prime95, if a worker fails, then it is insufficient vcore.


Set my Vcore tp 1.4V for 4.6Ghz and lets see what is the result. I have followed all the instructions on your guide. thanks for the help again


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *codenamew*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Definitely not the LLC, but probably either insufficient vcore or the vcore isn't reaching its destination. Start from default again and plug in ALL the values from this guide including PLL Overvoltage to Enable. Use manual voltage and test prime95, if a worker fails, then it is insufficient vcore.
> 
> 
> 
> Set my Vcore tp 1.4V for 4.6Ghz and lets see what is the result. I have followed all the instructions on your guide. thanks for the help again
Click to expand...

Don't worry, when I'm on, it means I don't have anything to do which is usually 18 hours of the day and that's the amount of hours I am awake a day.







Only times I don't respond is when I'm out with friends or trying to figure out some things.


----------



## codenamew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Don't worry, when I'm on, it means I don't have anything to do which is usually 18 hours of the day and that's the amount of hours I am awake a day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only times I don't respond is when I'm out with friends or trying to figure out some things.


wow.thats hell lots of time.haha.anyway, i think the chip i got is not that good. need higher Vcore to reach 4.6Ghz. i saw others ppl post, they manage to get 4.6Ghz at 1.3+ V. and the VPLL setting in my mobo only allows +0.1 increment or set to auto. no others way to set it to 1.8V.thus i leave it at auto and I hope it will do the job.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *codenamew*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Don't worry, when I'm on, it means I don't have anything to do which is usually 18 hours of the day and that's the amount of hours I am awake a day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only times I don't respond is when I'm out with friends or trying to figure out some things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow.thats hell lots of time.haha.anyway, i think the chip i got is not that good. need higher Vcore to reach 4.6Ghz. i saw others ppl post, they manage to get 4.6Ghz at 1.3+ V. and the VPLL setting in my mobo only allows +0.1 increment or set to auto. no others way to set it to 1.8V.thus i leave it at auto and I hope it will do the job.
Click to expand...

PLL won't really change your Overclockability, just temps you get. I've realized that PLL is either pass or fail when you try to OC. I'd clock down to 4.5 and be good with that. Any higher, you won't see a difference.


----------



## Fallout323f

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2497790

further tweaking on lower voltage.
100*44
vid1.2510
offset -0.025
vcore 1.232V
vpll 1.6000
1h on prime hottest core 80c on hottest core.
on a medium setting corsair h80

looking for further improvement


----------



## codenamew

just for comparison purposes,anyone here is using Noctua Nh D14 on their 3570K setup? what is highest temp you could get at 1.4Vcore? mine is 94C and i think there is something wrong with my Noctua.


----------



## kope

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *codenamew*
> 
> just for comparison purposes,anyone here is using Noctua Nh D14 on their 3570K setup? what is highest temp you could get at 1.4Vcore? mine is 94C and i think there is something wrong with my Noctua.


If you recently moved your case check out maybe you dropped the case and heat sink is moved out of place! Other than that just clean the dust from heatsink. Replacing TIM it is also good idea if you didn't do for a long time.


----------



## BiG_LiG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *codenamew*
> 
> just for comparison purposes,anyone here is using Noctua Nh D14 on their 3570K setup? what is highest temp you could get at 1.4Vcore? mine is 94C and i think there is something wrong with my Noctua.


Just set mine to 1.4v to check for you. max is 85ºC after 30 mins. You should maybe try reseating the heatsink as said.


----------



## codenamew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BiG_LiG*
> 
> Just set mine to 1.4v to check for you. max is 85ºC after 30 mins. You should maybe try reseating the heatsink as said.


allright. and may i know how much TIM did you put on the proc? the size of a rice grain?i suspect it is due to the size of the TIM applied.


----------



## BiG_LiG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *codenamew*
> 
> allright. and may i know how much TIM did you put on the proc? the size of a rice grain?i suspect it is due to the size of the TIM applied.


About a 5mm round blob in the centre.


----------



## Swag

Sorry, I went to sleep and I couldn't reply to you guys.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fallout323f*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2497790
> 
> further tweaking on lower voltage.
> 100*44
> vid1.2510
> offset -0.025
> vcore 1.232V
> vpll 1.6000
> 1h on prime hottest core 80c on hottest core.
> on a medium setting corsair h80
> 
> looking for further improvement


Good job. It seems like your OC is getting better and you're getting the hang of everything!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *codenamew*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BiG_LiG*
> 
> Just set mine to 1.4v to check for you. max is 85ºC after 30 mins. You should maybe try reseating the heatsink as said.
> 
> 
> 
> allright. and may i know how much TIM did you put on the proc? the size of a rice grain?i suspect it is due to the size of the TIM applied.
Click to expand...

About the size of an uncooked rice grain in the middle. If you think it's too small, it's perfect. Too much thermal paste makes temps worse.


----------



## Fallout323f

i'm now on -0.030 looking for the point when he crash @1h prime. before the 12h prime.
but the Vcore when idle is also dropping i'm now on 0.958V. (1.228v full load)
can it be that there is a point of no go. on the idle vcore.
or will i hit the minimum vcore for max load long before that?


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fallout323f*
> 
> i'm now on -0.030 looking for the point when he crash @1h prime. before the 12h prime.
> but the Vcore when idle is also dropping i'm now on 0.958V. (1.228v full load)
> can it be that there is a point of no go. on the idle vcore.
> or will i hit the minimum vcore for max load long before that?


I don't really get the minimum vcore because to me it seems like the higher my offset, the lower my idle vcore. Not sure why and some people experience opposite so I don't have any insight on that.


----------



## Teiji

The lower the offset, the lower the idle vcore (and load vcore). Here are some of my data during my OC tests:

4400, LLC Medium, everything default.

offset -> idle vcore (as low as)
0.005 -> 0.936
-0.015 -> 0.912
-0.020 -> 0.904
-0.025 -> 0.896
-0.030 -> 0.888
-0.035 -> 0.888

If you get random crashes while doing nothing/minimal stuff, then that means your idle voltage is not enough.


----------



## Fallout323f

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teiji*
> 
> The lower the offset, the lower the idle vcore (and load vcore). Here are some of my data during my OC tests:
> 4400, LLC Medium, everything default.
> 
> offset -> idle vcore (as low as)
> 0.005 -> 0.936
> -0.015 -> 0.912
> -0.020 -> 0.904
> -0.025 -> 0.896
> -0.030 -> 0.888
> -0.035 -> 0.888
> If you get random crashes while doing nothing/minimal stuff, then that means your idle voltage is not enough.


yes.
i have also noticing the same behaviour with mine offset.
is 0.958 a save idle vcore or can you go lower. i know it depends on the chip so i think i going to settle down.


----------



## Teiji

I'd say that's more than safe. My stock idle voltage is like 0.920.


----------



## Evilsplashy

Nice job on the guide! Thanks for helping me out


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evilsplashy*
> 
> Nice job on the guide! Thanks for helping me out


Thanks! The support and the positive feedback is why I made this guide as well as helping the community that first helped me.


----------



## OCIN808

Need Help Overclocking in UEFI

My Goal- 4.5 to 4.7 OC temp 80 degrees and less

Setup:
i5-3570k
Sabertooth Z77 Mobo
16gb Cosair Vengence
Corsair H100

I can OC in AI Suite II, i have saved profiles that I tested in Aida64 that seems to be stable, I have tested for 5 minutes with no errors. In AI Suite II I was able to OC 4.6 @ 1.240 VCORE and my temps were 78 degrees. At full load the VCORE fluctuates at 1.296 and 1.304 I believe this is fine. The issue I'm having is that I don't know how to make the changes in the UEFI, I know how to change the multiplier but when it comes to the VCORE offset I run into problems. If I change the offset value from auto to .05 and "-" Windows hangs at the splash screen, I've tried changing the value up to .065 the max. I don't want to use Maunual for VCORE because I like the fact that the voltage will increase or decrease depending on the load being applied.

Thank you,

OCIN808


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCIN808*
> 
> Need Help Overclocking in UEFI
> 
> My Goal- 4.5 to 4.7 OC temp 80 degrees and less
> 
> Setup:
> i5-3570k
> Sabertooth Z77 Mobo
> 16gb Cosair Vengence
> Corsair H100
> 
> I can OC in AI Suite II, i have saved profiles that I tested in Aida64 that seems to be stable, I have tested for 5 minutes with no errors. In AI Suite II I was able to OC 4.6 @ 1.240 VCORE and my temps were 78 degrees. At full load the VCORE fluctuates at 1.296 and 1.304 I believe this is fine. The issue I'm having is that I don't know how to make the changes in the UEFI, I know how to change the multiplier but when it comes to the VCORE offset I run into problems. If I change the offset value from auto to .05 and "-" Windows hangs at the splash screen, I've tried changing the value up to .065 the max. I don't want to use Maunual for VCORE because I like the fact that the voltage will increase or decrease depending on the load being applied.
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> OCIN808


Can you follow the guide and keep everything like how it is in the guide, but leave multiplier at 34 and vcore on offset +auto.


----------



## OCIN808

Swag

I changed my setting to the ones in your guide, I am up to 4.5Ghz, my concern is that the VCORE is 1.425-1.468 and my temps are at 93 degrees, I only ran the test for 5 minutes and I decided to ask for more help before proceeding. Should I just let it run or is there other changes that I need to do?


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCIN808*
> 
> Swag
> 
> I changed my setting to the ones in your guide, I am up to 4.5Ghz, my concern is that the VCORE is 1.425-1.468 and my temps are at 93 degrees, I only ran the test for 5 minutes and I decided to ask for more help before proceeding. Should I just let it run or is there other changes that I need to do?


What was your stable vcore for 4.5GHz? I said to keep multiplier at 34 so we can start at stock.


----------



## OCIN808

It would 1.45, when I set the multiplier at 34 then I should run the test for 10 minutes, if I pass then what should I do next?


----------



## Swag

What is the vcore you needed stable for your OC? What is the OC you want?


----------



## OCIN808

Goal is 4.5 - 4.7
Temps less than 80 degrees
Prefer VCORE to be offset mode to take advantage of lower voltage depending on load


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCIN808*
> 
> Goal is 4.5 - 4.7
> Temps less than 80 degrees
> Prefer VCORE to be offset mode to take advantage of lower voltage depending on load


We will make it offset when we're done. Ok, so let's start with a 4.6 OC since that's the middle of what you want. 4.7 seems too out of reach for most chips unless you get a good one or are willing to use the extra voltage. Make multi 46 and change voltage to manual and set that as 1.25.

If it boots, run prime95 for 10 minutes using blend.
If pass, decrease voltage by 1 notch.
If fails or doesn't boot, increase voltage by 1 notch.


----------



## Fallout323f

maybe something useful. and fun to see your offset settings. in real time.

first i started with a offset of -0.005 in bios.
i boot up.

and run:
cpu-z
asus turboV evo
and prime (custom 90% ram blend)

look at my vcore on my cpu-z
then under load i go to manual mode cpu voltage.
and go a 0.005V lower.
and apply

this wil give me a offset of -0.010 and ik can see in real time my vcore on cpu-z drop a small part . and so on.

after the right amount of vcore i reboot to bios and enter the offset i obtain this way and boot back to windows.


----------



## OCIN808

4.6 @ 1.250 PASSED high temp 71 degrees

4.6 @ 1.245 FAILED system booted 1 minute Prime95 BSOD


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCIN808*
> 
> 4.6 @ 1.250 PASSED high temp 71 degrees
> 
> 4.6 @ 1.245 FAILED system booted 1 minute Prime95 BSOD


Ok, go try for a 12 hour prime test, if you fail anytime during the test, bump up vcore one notch. Do it again if you fail anytime during the test after you fail. Also, once you see the error or BSOD, immediately bump up the vcore by one notch. Don't have the error and run the test all the way through with the error. That's just dumb.


----------



## Crooksy

Looks like a good guide, I'll be sure to use it when I assemble my new build tomorrow.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crooksy*
> 
> Looks like a good guide, I'll be sure to use it when I assemble my new build tomorrow.


Thanks.







Feel free to post any questions. I'll be happy to help you!


----------



## OCIN808

Wanted to give an update:

4.6 @ 1.25 failed after an hour
4.6 @ 1.255 failed in a minute
4.6 @ 1.260 so far so good been around 6 hrs


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCIN808*
> 
> Wanted to give an update:
> 
> 4.6 @ 1.25 failed after an hour
> 4.6 @ 1.255 failed in a minute
> 4.6 @ 1.260 so far so good been around 6 hrs


Are you confident that your OC is stable or do you think it needs more stress-testing? It's all up to you. Some people think 12 hours is necessary, some need 24h, some need 1h. I say at least 10h but usually 12h.


----------



## OCIN808

I'm confident that it is stable, most of the test was running during the day where the temperature/humidity are up there.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCIN808*
> 
> I'm confident that it is stable, most of the test was running during the day where the temperature/humidity are up there.


Ok, then we can finish your OC now and you can forget all about tweaking anything else until it proves unstable or you want to OC a bit more.

What's your vcore?
What's your OC speed?
What's your VID?

Also, is everything else set to whatever is up on the guide?


----------



## OCIN808

VCORE- 1.260
OC SPEED- 4.6
VID- 1.216

Yes I have everything else set to your guide.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCIN808*
> 
> VCORE- 1.260
> OC SPEED- 4.6
> VID- 1.216
> 
> Yes I have everything else set to your guide.


Ok, great. You finished everything!







Now we can set it to offset and you can be done!

Set offset to +0.045. This is your offset for your CPU and vcore. Have fun! I hope I helped you!


----------



## OCIN808

Swag,

You the man, your guide is great! Thank you for all of your help!


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCIN808*
> 
> Swag,
> 
> You the man, your guide is great! Thank you for all of your help!


Thanks for the support.








Ask anytime if you have any problems or basically anything. I'll be glad to help.


----------



## Crooksy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Crooksy*
> 
> Looks like a good guide, I'll be sure to use it when I assemble my new build tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feel free to post any questions. I'll be happy to help you!
Click to expand...

Hah, don't tempt me. I'm sure I'll ask one or two. Hopefully my 680 will arrive today so I can get building this evening.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crooksy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Crooksy*
> 
> Looks like a good guide, I'll be sure to use it when I assemble my new build tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feel free to post any questions. I'll be happy to help you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hah, don't tempt me. I'm sure I'll ask one or two. Hopefully my 680 will arrive today so I can get building this evening.
Click to expand...

Yea, ask anytime.







I'm normally laid back so I don't have too many things that I need to do and I can spend a lot of time on OCN.


----------



## OCIN808

Swag,

Thank you again for your help yesterday, I finally got some time to use the new OC and I am running into some instability- 4.6 @ +.045 offset.
I changed the offset to +.050 and .055 to no avail, I then changed the multiplier to 45 and this seems stable. Should I just leave at 4.5 or do you think we can eek out 4.7?


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCIN808*
> 
> Swag,
> 
> Thank you again for your help yesterday, I finally got some time to use the new OC and I am running into some instability- 4.6 @ +.045 offset.
> I changed the offset to +.050 and .055 to no avail, I then changed the multiplier to 45 and this seems stable. Should I just leave at 4.5 or do you think we can eek out 4.7?


We can probably get 4.7 with ~1.35vcore. Although I will be honest, you won't see a difference between 4.7 and 4.5. Most of the overclocking benefit stops at 4.5. The rest is just e-peen! It's your choice. I can help you either way.


----------



## OCIN808

I guess I should just stick with 4.5 and enjoy the OC, thank you again for all of your help.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCIN808*
> 
> I guess I should just stick with 4.5 and enjoy the OC, thank you again for all of your help.


Yea, np.







Reap all the OC benefits with minimal change to vcore.


----------



## Fallout323f

offset -0.050
1.200V
100*44multipler
i'm happy now.
this weekeind the 12h prime loop


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fallout323f*
> 
> 
> 
> offset -0.050
> 1.200V
> 100*44multipler
> i'm happy now.
> this weekeind the 12h prime loop


Good job!







Looks like a good solid OC. Just make sure you finish stress-testing it so you can forget about it.


----------



## PhilippeLemay

Quote:


> *BCLK -Base Clock*
> Allows you to adjust the CPU and VGA frequency to enhance system performance. Keep at 100. Do NOT change! Increasing this will overclock DMI and PCI-E busses and may result in damaging them or anything connected to them.


I noticed my default base clocks hovers around 100.5, and changes a bit depending on the task I'm on, is that normal? Should I set it myself manually to 100.0 even when not overclocked?


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhilippeLemay*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> *BCLK -Base Clock*
> Allows you to adjust the CPU and VGA frequency to enhance system performance. Keep at 100. Do NOT change! Increasing this will overclock DMI and PCI-E busses and may result in damaging them or anything connected to them.
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed my default base clocks hovers around 100.5, and changes a bit depending on the task I'm on, is that normal? Should I set it myself manually to 100.0 even when not overclocked?
Click to expand...

Yea completely fine, When you hit those marks of about 104 - 105 bclk, worry.


----------



## Xavin83

Is 1.16-1.18 vcore acceptable for 4.2ghz?
temps are in high 50's mid 60's with prime 27.7.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xavin83*
> 
> Is 1.16-1.18 vcore acceptable for 4.2ghz?
> temps are in high 50's mid 60's with prime 27.7.


Acceptable. You could probably reach about 4.4 - 4.5 with ~1.30vcore. Which would be great actually.


----------



## Xavin83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Acceptable. You could probably reach about 4.4 - 4.5 with ~1.30vcore. Which would be great actually.


I was planning on starting out with a mild 4.2 oc.
The only things i changed was turbo multiplier to 42
internal pll overvoltage to disabled
cpu pll voltage to 1.7
c3 and c6 disabled.

I didnt like the vcore jumping like that so i put on load line calibration to 75% and offset to -0.045
that gave me a vcore on load lowest = 1.144, most of the time at = 1.154 and highest 1.16

Gonna leave it overnight and see how it goes.

Thank you for your guide swag, it has helped me as a guideline


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xavin83*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Acceptable. You could probably reach about 4.4 - 4.5 with ~1.30vcore. Which would be great actually.
> 
> 
> 
> I was planning on starting out with a mild 4.2 oc.
> The only things i changed was turbo multiplier to 42
> internal pll overvoltage to disabled
> cpu pll voltage to 1.7
> c3 and c6 disabled.
> 
> I didnt like the vcore jumping like that so i put on load line calibration to 75% and offset to -0.045
> that gave me a vcore on load lowest = 1.144, most of the time at = 1.154 and highest 1.16
> 
> Gonna leave it overnight and see how it goes.
> 
> Thank you for your guide swag, it has helped me as a guideline
Click to expand...

Your welcome.







I hope I really did help you! Also, if you are using an SSD, I don't see the point in Sleep and you should enable PLL overvoltage. You can get higher clocks on the same vcore or lower vcore needed.


----------



## Xavin83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Your welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope I really did help you! Also, if you are using an SSD, I don't see the point in Sleep and you should enable PLL overvoltage. You can get higher clocks on the same vcore or lower vcore needed.


Thank you for the tip.
I lowered the vcore some more yesterday to 1,136-1,144 on load.
I think i started at the wrong end though..started high with the 1.230vcore that offset gave me with llc at 75% and used offset to get it lower then starting with manual vcore and finding the limit.

p.s I assume that the stock vcore is the vcore shown in bios?


----------



## DeadlyEmbrace

Swag, you're the man!!
Thank you very much for this awesome guide, it really helped me a lot!
Finally got my rig stable @4.5Ghz with 1.232v next target is 4.7GHz (more for the challenge of it rather than everyday use)


----------



## Fallout323f

i have downloaded prime95 version 27.7.
if i torture with that i have a vid of 1.2710V. and 1.224Vcore
with the older version i had 1.2510V somtimes i read 1.2610V. 1.200Vcore
how come?


----------



## Prezesiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fallout323f*
> 
> i have downloaded prime95 version 27.7.
> if i torture with that i have a vid of 1.2710V. and 1.224Vcore
> with the older version i had 1.2510V somtimes i read 1.2610V. 1.200Vcore
> how come?


Because the older version didn't stress your cpu as much as the current one. The more stress the more vDroop. VID also changes with load

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadlyEmbrace*
> 
> Swag, you're the man!!
> Thank you very much for this awesome guide, it really helped me a lot!
> Finally got my rig stable @4.5Ghz with 1.232v next target is 4.7GHz (more for the challenge of it rather than everyday use)


Can you post your settings? 4.3GHz is my limit of stability at 1.232v. I'm wondering if there is any magic setting that could improve that


----------



## Xavin83

Ok, so im a bit confused now
I kept bumping the voltage down so im at -0.060 offset and the number turned red.

at -0.055 offset my vcore was about 1,136 - 1,144 vcore on load most of the time.
at -0.060-65 its basically the same vcore, 1,128 - 1,136

ok all seems well, 0.070 took me down to 1,120 - 1,128 and an occasional jump to 1.136

Still the numbers in the offset window turned red, its just to ignore that?
And also, i've been reading through your settings and so far i have

cpu voltage offset
offset voltage - -0,070
cpu ppl 1.7
cpu spread spectrum disabled
cpu llc 75%
c3, c6 and package c state support disabled.
internal pll overvoltage enable

is there any other settings i should set, im looking specific at the power phase, current capability n such or are they overkill for my 4.2 oc?


----------



## SLADEizGOD

Sub







If my H100 would get here already I can OC my 3770k..I really hate UPS.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadlyEmbrace*
> 
> Swag, you're the man!!
> Thank you very much for this awesome guide, it really helped me a lot!
> Finally got my rig stable @4.5Ghz with 1.232v next target is 4.7GHz (more for the challenge of it rather than everyday use)
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


4.5 is the limit for the OC benefit, but I have mine OCd to 4.8 so I can't complain if you want to go higher.







Good job on your OC. Nice temps, my temps hit high 80s when I stress-test and that's when I'm on 1.20vcore. I'm at 1.264 vcore right now and I was only able to stress-test when it was about 50F in my room!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xavin83*
> 
> Ok, so im a bit confused now
> I kept bumping the voltage down so im at -0.060 offset and the number turned red.
> 
> i wanted to try to get down to 1.12 vcore and according to my vid and my load vcore it should be a -0.065 decrease.
> 
> at -0.055 offset my vcore was about 1,136 - 1,144 vcore on load most of the time.
> at -0.060-65 its basically the same vcore, 1,128 - 1,136


Offset is hard when you start going very far from the VID as well as when you go negative. To me, it seems when I use + offset, it's basically linear compared to my other offset and the VID, but - offset I have a problem. Just keep making it more negative and keep checking but it's already really low and I wouldn't go any lower than that. My lowest I think is 1.15 because I like the headroom that I know it won't fail no matter what and I do this for my mediocre OC when I want to do something like benchmarking GPU or RAM.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SLADEizGOD*
> 
> Sub
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If my H100 would get here already I can OC my 3770k..I really hate UPS.


UPS = crap. When I received my Ducky, I gave them specific instructions and paid a bit more that they would hand deliver it. Instead, they put it in front of my door and I wasn't home for a few days and it rained... Good thing the Ducky box was thick and contained so many plastic things that my keyboard didn't get damaged. It was a bit when in there though. Also, they dropped one of my monitors when they delivered it to me. The worker did, but I blame the company too.


----------



## Xavin83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Offset is hard when you start going very far from the VID as well as when you go negative. To me, it seems when I use + offset, it's basically linear compared to my other offset and the VID, but - offset I have a problem. Just keep making it more negative and keep checking but it's already really low and I wouldn't go any lower than that. My lowest I think is 1.15 because I like the headroom that I know it won't fail no matter what and I do this for my mediocre OC when I want to do something like benchmarking GPU or RAM.


Ok, so should i just use the 4.2 at 1.135-1.144vcore and be happy with it or go with the 1.12 one.
the 1.135-1.144 should be stable it passed 18.4h in prime, havent tried doing light load stuff or gaming yet, ocing is getting addictive









(or even raise to 1.15)


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xavin83*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Offset is hard when you start going very far from the VID as well as when you go negative. To me, it seems when I use + offset, it's basically linear compared to my other offset and the VID, but - offset I have a problem. Just keep making it more negative and keep checking but it's already really low and I wouldn't go any lower than that. My lowest I think is 1.15 because I like the headroom that I know it won't fail no matter what and I do this for my mediocre OC when I want to do something like benchmarking GPU or RAM.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, so should i just use the 4.2 at 1.135-1.144vcore and be happy with it or go with the 1.12 one.
> the 1.135-1.144 should be stable it passed 18.4h in prime, havent tried doing light load stuff or gaming yet, ocing is getting addictive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (or even raise to 1.15)
Click to expand...

Stay with the 1.135 - 1.144vcore. It's low enough. To be honest, I'd OC to 4.5 and achieve 100% OC benefit. That way you don't miss out on the good things.


----------



## Xavin83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Stay with the 1.135 - 1.144vcore. It's low enough. To be honest, I'd OC to 4.5 and achieve 100% OC benefit. That way you don't miss out on the good things.


Ok, thank you swag for your help









I noticed though, with the 1.136-1.144vcore oc when i first start cpu-z the multiplier is at 42x for like a min or so before going down to idle, but with the other settings (only offset changed) they are at x16 right away.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xavin83*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Stay with the 1.135 - 1.144vcore. It's low enough. To be honest, I'd OC to 4.5 and achieve 100% OC benefit. That way you don't miss out on the good things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, thank you swag for your help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed though, with the 1.136-1.144vcore oc when i first start cpu-z the multiplier is at 42x for like a min or so before going down to idle, but with the other settings (only offset changed) they are at x16 right away.
Click to expand...

It's fine, it's just adjusting itself. Happens to basically every one I know that OCs. CPU-Z may just record what "speed" it was using when you launched the app and if you ever pressed the validate button and waited that long period of time, you will realize that CPU-Z basically saves the info and just replays it back to the server. So basically this is what's happening. During a certain period in launch, it chooses a certain "file" and replays it as the first info when it pops the gui. And it constantly saves temp files to show your CPU-Z info.


----------



## SLADEizGOD

I got an Asus Z77 sabertooth board with a 3770k CPU. My question is after Prime95 is done. Well not really done because 24 hours is crazy. I just can't turn off sleep mode. do I move the core Voltage gradually? My core Voltage is right now 1.288V with the core speed of 4430.48 Mhz. while using Prime95. without using it I'm like 1630.82. I'm completely lost.


----------



## SLADEizGOD




----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SLADEizGOD*
> 
> I got an Asus Z77 sabertooth board with a 3770k CPU. My question is after Prime95 is done. Well not really done because 24 hours is crazy. I just can't turn off sleep mode. do I move the core Voltage gradually? My core Voltage is right now 1.288V with the core speed of 4430.48 Mhz. while using Prime95. without using it I'm like 1630.82. I'm completely lost.


There is something called vdroop and C1E. They are power-saving features. It means, when you don't need the speed, it clocks down and lower voltage so it can "rest". Once you start playing games or something some what intensive, it clocks back up to your OC. What I would do is test using manual voltage. Slowly lower vcore or raise. If you pass 10 minutes of prime95, lower it until unstable and put it back up 2 notches and test there. If you fail, raise voltage and keep trying until you pass 12 hours.

24 hours is excessive and you don't need that much. 12 hours is perfect.


----------



## DeadlyEmbrace

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prezesiak*
> 
> Can you post your settings? 4.3GHz is my limit of stability at 1.232v. I'm wondering if there is any magic setting that could improve that


Sorry for only replying now, wasn't at my PC over the weekend so couldn't get at the settings. Anyways:
vid: 1.1909
offset: + 0.050 (I suspect +0.045 will also work but went the 0.005 higher just in case)
vcore: 1.24 (When under load it swings from about 1.232 to 1.24)
I disabled PLL overvoltage but might try it later
Use LLC at the 50% setting (OC between 4.5 and 4.8 according to BIOS)
Oh, my PLL voltage is set to 1.799 (so basically 1.8) but that is automatically done by the board. I have tried lowering it but when I touch it I almost always get instability.
Other settings are as in the first post.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> 4.5 is the limit for the OC benefit, but I have mine OCd to 4.8 so I can't complain if you want to go higher.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good job on your OC. Nice temps, my temps hit high 80s when I stress-test and that's when I'm on 1.20vcore. I'm at 1.264 vcore right now and I was only able to stress-test when it was about 50F in my room!


Thank you!








Then I might just stick to the 4.5 and try and adjust some of the other settings to see if I can't lower the voltages a bit.
I see my temps stay mostly under 80 even when folding but it has been kinda cold here the last few days so will have to see what it does when the warm weather comes.


----------



## Prezesiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadlyEmbrace*
> 
> Sorry for only replying now, wasn't at my PC over the weekend so couldn't get at the settings. Anyways:
> vid: 1.1909
> offset: + 0.050 (I suspect +0.045 will also work but went the 0.005 higher just in case)
> vcore: 1.24 (When under load it swings from about 1.232 to 1.24)
> I disabled PLL overvoltage but might try it later
> Use LLC at the 50% setting (OC between 4.5 and 4.8 according to BIOS)
> Oh, my PLL voltage is set to 1.799 (so basically 1.8) but that is automatically done by the board. I have tried lowering it but when I touch it I almost always get instability.
> Other settings are as in the first post.


Oh Well, I guess it's just my CPU then. It's way below average Ivy in terms of OC potential. I stopped at 1.32v on 4.5GHz and it still wasn't prime stable. I haven't tried going further with the voltage because it's just not worth it, plus the temps are getting really high (over 90C).


----------



## stellamonster7

Swag...you da man!! I just read all 20 pages and followed everyone's success stories!!! I am so ready, but the best part is that I feel like you'll be there with me the whole time.

But before I get ahead of myself, one question. I got a hyper 212 evo running push/pull vertical to a top case fan running at 15 cfm higher than the push/pull and my temps are roughly 32 - 34 C at idle, not a nice 26-27 C. SO as I ask the obvious as you are already typing, maybe I'm just looking for validation because I really don't feel like taking it apart but probably need to... Do I re-seat the evo before I OC? I also thought I had a bad memory stick (was a DRAM voltage thing) so I ran a prime95 custom blend a while ago, but of course at stock 38x (you know auto turbo) and my temps were roughly 48-50 C.

thanks - so jacked up to do this!!


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stellamonster7*
> 
> Swag...you da man!! I just read all 20 pages and followed everyone's success stories!!! I am so ready, but the best part is that I feel like you'll be there with me the whole time.
> 
> But before I get ahead of myself, one question. I got a hyper 212 evo running push/pull vertical to a top case fan running at 15 cfm higher than the push/pull and my temps are roughly 32 - 34 C at idle, not a nice 26-27 C. SO as I ask the obvious as you are already typing, maybe I'm just looking for validation because I really don't feel like taking it apart but probably need to... Do I re-seat the evo before I OC? I also thought I had a bad memory stick (was a DRAM voltage thing) so I ran a prime95 custom blend a while ago, but of course at stock 38x (you know auto turbo) and my temps were roughly 48-50 C.
> 
> thanks - so jacked up to do this!!


Sorry about the really late reply, I went to sleep right after school. It's was hell last week and crazy on the weekends. I don't think you'd need a reseat, I have an H100 now and my idle temps are 35C. I mean, idle = ambient dependent | load = more CPU-cooler dependent. Better CPU-coolers scale better and obviously lower CPU temps. If you are hitting 90C at stock, then I'd reseat, but from what you are saying, 50C is actually better than most I hear. My load temps on stock was with a Hyper 212 Evo and they were about 75C. Crazy and when I reseat, it got better. For you, it'd probably be worse.

Now on to the good stuff, have you fixed everything to the guide? Be sure you are using 1204 BIOS because it seems that provides stability and new features.


----------



## stellamonster7

I'm not on a ROG board. I went with the standard flagship Z77-V, but I did update the BIOS just last week because they had similar reported better stability and features. I just think your ROG mobo hasn't had as many BIOS revisions, so mine is actually 1606. I'll be on tonight when I get home to start. Vcore and Offset to AUTO in BIOS to start? It seems like everyone is throwing that out on your guide and you are walking people thru finding a stable MANUAL Vcore first and then working Offset by using your Vcore and VID equation. Please let me know where to start after I input all the other settings. I would like to see 4.5GHz and I think I'd be satisfied for my needs.
thanks


----------



## DeadlyEmbrace

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prezesiak*
> 
> Oh Well, I guess it's just my CPU then. It's way below average Ivy in terms of OC potential. I stopped at 1.32v on 4.5GHz and it still wasn't prime stable. I haven't tried going further with the voltage because it's just not worth it, plus the temps are getting really high (over 90C).


I would suggest you keep playing with it, it took me weeks (with ranges from high to low voltages) before I finally found a stable one. Sometimes it requires you to do minor tweaks on other settings and these differ from board to board (as I mentioned, I can't touch my PLL even though it "feels" ridiculously high)
It is possible that your CPU is simply a bad overclocker, but it could be something else. If possible try to get a gfx card so you don't have to use the iGPU, it adds quite a bit of temp. Or you could try for a lower overclock and see if you can get that stable. In my opinion, practice is the best teacher, no matter how much you read about a topic the only way to truly learn is to get your hands dirty.


----------



## Lrs3329

can anyone share there setting for a 2700k asus maximus v extreme trying to get over 4ghz no idea how to oc


----------



## stellamonster7

BIG PROBLEM - ran the first test with all settings AUTO Vcore and AUTO offset (+) and now I can't get into BIOS after reboot. Was stable for 10 min on prime at 42x and ready to move on to next OC. now I am stuck at 42x with somewhat high voltages due to AUTO/AUTO. *** happened to my BIOS. when I press delete all I get is boot options. PLEASE HELP. I just updated to 1606 BIOS on my Z77-V so something like this wouldn't happen. Can I flash back to an old version using the flashback tool or is downgrading going to cause more problems?


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stellamonster7*
> 
> BIG PROBLEM - ran the first test with all settings AUTO Vcore and AUTO offset (+) and now I can't get into BIOS after reboot. Was stable for 10 min on prime at 42x and ready to move on to next OC. now I am stuck at 42x with somewhat high voltages due to AUTO/AUTO. *** happened to my BIOS. when I press delete all I get is boot options. PLEASE HELP. I just updated to 1606 BIOS on my Z77-V so something like this wouldn't happen. Can I flash back to an old version using the flashback tool or is downgrading going to cause more problems?


You are fine. Simply turn off the PC and press the clear Cmos switch on the back of the motherboard. If I am not mistaken it should look like a green circle. The light will turn off for a second, and turn back on. Once that light is green again, turn your system back on and you should be good.


----------



## stellamonster7

yeah, that was a bit of a panic, but here's the problem. something didn't work with the simply base OC with this guide. The only way I can get back into BIOS each time is if I either turn the PSU completely off and clear CMOS or just turning the PSU off even works...that's not right...I can't be doing that every time to reach BIOS. I think something is either unstable, which is silly because I'm not even reaching the OS or I need to go back to the old BIOS if I can do that.


----------



## Swag

Okay, I just got back and I read through your problems. Clear CMOS and boot with complete stock. Don't change anything. Tell me if there is a problem getting into Windows or getting into BIOS after that. With downgrading BIOS, it is fairly hard to do it and most of the time, it isn't a BIOS problem like that. It normally is just an unstable OC.


----------



## Swag

stellamonster7,

Would you like to set up a time so we can finish you OC? We can IM via Skype or Steam. Might be easier then.

Make everything set to what it is like in the guide and makes sure C-States are enabled and PLL Overvoltage Enabled.
Change vcore to manual vcore and change it to 1.2000vcore.
Make CPU ratio to 40 and check stability of that for about 30 minutes. Post your results here.


----------



## Prezesiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadlyEmbrace*
> 
> I would suggest you keep playing with it, it took me weeks (with ranges from high to low voltages) before I finally found a stable one. Sometimes it requires you to do minor tweaks on other settings and these differ from board to board (as I mentioned, I can't touch my PLL even though it "feels" ridiculously high)
> It is possible that your CPU is simply a bad overclocker, but it could be something else. If possible try to get a gfx card so you don't have to use the iGPU, it adds quite a bit of temp. Or you could try for a lower overclock and see if you can get that stable. In my opinion, practice is the best teacher, no matter how much you read about a topic the only way to truly learn is to get your hands dirty.


I spent couple of months on tweaking it and now I'm pretty sure it's just a bad overclocker. I was able to get down to 1.216v at 4.3GHz by lowering PLL from default 1.8 to 1.75v but lowering it further doesn't seem to help much.

The only settings I haven't played much with are the following:

CPU Fixed Frequency

CPU Power Phase Control

CPU Power Duty Control

CPU Current Capability

but I don't think those have substantial influence. Most people don't even touch them.

I also tested it with discrete GPU and temps didn't change at all, which was a bit of a surprise.


----------



## Tslm

Just curious, why custom blend instead of small fft? I definitely prefer blend as I can go higher than I can with small fft haha, just wondering what the thought process is


----------



## DeadlyEmbrace

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tslm*
> 
> Just curious, why custom blend instead of small fft? I definitely prefer blend as I can go higher than I can with small fft haha, just wondering what the thought process is


I think small fft is more CPU intensive whereas blend test both the CPU and the RAM. Also, as far as I understand it, blend gives a much better "real world" test than small fft.


----------



## stellamonster7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> stellamonster7,
> Would you like to set up a time so we can finish you OC? We can IM via Skype or Steam. Might be easier then.
> Make everything set to what it is like in the guide and makes sure C-States are enabled and PLL Overvoltage Enabled.
> Change vcore to manual vcore and change it to 1.2000vcore.
> Make CPU ratio to 40 and check stability of that for about 30 minutes. Post your results here.


sounds like a plan, my Vcore was 1.272 and VID 1.266 when Vcore was AUTO & Offset was AUTO (+) with 42x, so perhaps starting at 1.200 may work although my voltages seem high compared to others for this mild OC. I'd love to have some real time support, IM via skype is fine. I'll follow up later today after work and try again with those settings. You're on west coast time and I'm on east coast, but it's awesome that you're making yourself available to help and we can coordinate a time via PM if you'd like. I know we'll fix it with your expertise!

EDITED: Swag, I also just proved something this morning on my own and through some searches. Prior to my upgrade from BIOS 1504 to 1606, I could re-start (warm boot) and still enter BIOS, but now that I have 1606, it seems like my POST is either too fast or re-start is taking cues from the OS and not letting me get into BIOS thinking this speeds up a re-boot to the OS. I even found something on microsoft.com about it, so maybe I just have to shut down, wait a few secs and then push the power button to re-enter BIOS to continuing stepping the OC'ing. Not ideal, but I've had no problem producing that 2 times then had to get to work...so maybe the OC at 42x was stable. what do you think? I'd still appreciate doing this "live" with you regardless as this minor issue has made me a bit gun-shy.


----------



## stellamonster7

there's one thing I am missing in all of this now that I am trying to reach a baseline OC for your comments and help....how do I set up prime95 as it seems many set up differently and therefore your OCs may be different results. I understand the ways to use it, but in this case where I am trying to find my best OC do I:

Use custom blend and leave the lowest and the highest FFT settings to run all the way thru the FFT sizes or change the sizes?

How much time do I give it to run each FFT test? If I am supposed to be checking this for a small amount of time, say 10-20min, to find my proper voltages and then try to adjust higher multiplier, etc, how will I learn anything if it hasn't completed even one full test?

And if I use 90% of my available memory isn't that testing memory more than CPU or is that just a nonsense thought b/c they always work together and why the guide suggests this setting?

I am reading so many conflicting ideas, but I'd like to know from those doing this using this guide. I'd like to hit the start button and not over-think this, but without these answers, I am not sure what what kind of stability I'll be proving when I post my results.








thanks


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tslm*
> 
> Just curious, why custom blend instead of small fft? I definitely prefer blend as I can go higher than I can with small fft haha, just wondering what the thought process is


Small FFTs are ideal for older CPUs. They are *NOT* ideal for the new CPUs. Here's why: The new Intel CPUs have IMC, whereas, their old CPUs, do not. IMC is Integrated Memory Controller and thus making "RAM stressing" with CPU stressing critical. Most people generate more heat under Small FFTs but you are limiting what you are stressing with that. Now, CPU's are two parts. IMC and the actual CPU part. With Small FFTs, you leave a huge chunk of "instability" left unchecked.

I hope this cleared it up to you why using blend is more ideal for the new CPUs. A lot of my problems during stress-testing are the higher FFT sizes which stress the IMC.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stellamonster7*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> stellamonster7,
> Would you like to set up a time so we can finish you OC? We can IM via Skype or Steam. Might be easier then.
> Make everything set to what it is like in the guide and makes sure C-States are enabled and PLL Overvoltage Enabled.
> Change vcore to manual vcore and change it to 1.2000vcore.
> Make CPU ratio to 40 and check stability of that for about 30 minutes. Post your results here.
> 
> 
> 
> sounds like a plan, my Vcore was 1.272 and VID 1.266 when Vcore was AUTO & Offset was AUTO (+) with 42x, so perhaps starting at 1.200 may work although my voltages seem high compared to others for this mild OC. I'd love to have some real time support, IM via skype is fine. I'll follow up later today after work and try again with those settings. You're on west coast time and I'm on east coast, but it's awesome that you're making yourself available to help and we can coordinate a time via PM if you'd like. I know we'll fix it with your expertise!
> 
> EDITED: Swag, I also just proved something this morning on my own and through some searches. Prior to my upgrade from BIOS 1504 to 1606, I could re-start (warm boot) and still enter BIOS, but now that I have 1606, it seems like my POST is either too fast or re-start is taking cues from the OS and not letting me get into BIOS thinking this speeds up a re-boot to the OS. I even found something on microsoft.com about it, so maybe I just have to shut down, wait a few secs and then push the power button to re-enter BIOS to continuing stepping the OC'ing. Not ideal, but I've had no problem producing that 2 times then had to get to work...so maybe the OC at 42x was stable. what do you think? I'd still appreciate doing this "live" with you regardless as this minor issue has made me a bit gun-shy.
Click to expand...

Sounds like a plan, tell me how you want to do it and when. I tend to be on a bit late at night since I am on PST.

Actually, you don't need to do that. Go into BIOS and look for a Fast Boot option and put in Normal Boot. This way, it shows the Asus Boot logo and it won't skip through it. Of course, another option so you don't turn off that feature would be holding down "Del" right after you press the power button. Holding it down makes the BIOS know that you want to go in it and switches from Fast Boot into Normal Boot.

For now, try doing 1.2000vcore until we can get a time set. I try to help as much as I can, but ultimately, it's you who does the hard part. I guess I'm just the median.







Anyway, for Ivy Bridge CPUs, as long as temps permit, you can go up to 1.40. I ran 1.37 for a while for 5GHz and I never saw any degrade from any of my other OCs. Everything still stable and they can all still pass 12hr Prime!


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stellamonster7*
> 
> there's one thing I am missing in all of this now that I am trying to reach a baseline OC for your comments and help....how do I set up prime95 as it seems many set up differently and therefore your OCs may be different results. I understand the ways to use it, but in this case where I am trying to find my best OC do I:
> 
> Use custom blend and leave the lowest and the highest FFT settings to run all the way thru the FFT sizes or change the sizes?
> 
> How much time do I give it to run each FFT test? If I am supposed to be checking this for a small amount of time, say 10-20min, to find my proper voltages and then try to adjust higher multiplier, etc, how will I learn anything if it hasn't completed even one full test?
> 
> And if I use 90% of my available memory isn't that testing memory more than CPU or is that just a nonsense thought b/c they always work together and why the guide suggests this setting?
> 
> I am reading so many conflicting ideas, but I'd like to know from those doing this using this guide. I'd like to hit the start button and not over-think this, but without these answers, I am not sure what what kind of stability I'll be proving when I post my results.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks


1. Use custom blend with all FFT sizes. Do not change the FFT sizes, they are critical to your stress-testing.

2. Change amount of time to run each FFT to 10 minutes. This allows it to run all FFT sizes in 12 hours. 10 minutes is minimum as well to run a FFT size so don't go lower than that. 10 - 20 minutes is to find a baseline and basically see how low your voltage can go. It will almost always increase by quite a bit from the lowest vcore you could get it to.

3. 90% of RAM because IMC is now integrated into the CPU and making it critical to stress your IMC as well. More RAM used = more stress to IMC.


----------



## rexbinary

Hi all, could I please get some feedback on my OC so far? This is a i5-3570K on a Maximus V GENE.

I have my BIOS configured exactly like the guide says. Below is each attempt at running Prime95 for 10 minutes on Blend using 90% of my memory as the guide said. First using Offset Auto Vcore, then switching to Manual Vcore after my first crash.

(Key: Vcore - Multiplier - Max Temp)

Offset Auto

1.192 - 42 - 69
1.192 - 43 - 70
1.200 - 44 - 71
1.200 - 45 - 70
1.200 - 46 - 72
1.208 - 47 - 71
1.208 - 48 - Crash

Manual

1.210 - 48 - Crash
1.215 - 48 - Crash
1.220 - 48 - Crash
1.225 - 48 - Crash
1.230 - 48 - Crash
1.235 - 48 - Crash
1.240 - 48 - Crash
1.245 - 48 - 78
1.245 - 49 - Crash
1.250 - 49 - Crash
1.255 - 49 - Crash
1.260 - 49 - Crash
1.265 - 49 - Crash
1.270 - 49 - Crash
1.275 - 49 - Crash
1.280 - 49 - Crash
1.285 - 49 - 84
1.285 - 50 - Crash
1.290 - 50 - Crash
1.295 - 50 - Crash
1.300 - 50 - Crash
1.305 - 50 - Crash
1.310 - 50 - Crash
1.315 - 50 - Crash
1.320 - 50 - Crash
1.325 - 50 - Crash
1.330 - 50 - Crash
1.335 - 50 - Crash
1.340 - 50 - Crash
1.345 - 50 - Crash
1.350 - 50 - Crash
1.355 - 50 - Crash
1.360 - 50 - Crash

I stopped here as I was hitting 96 on max temp at this point, so I didn't see any reason to continue.

Any recommendations? I haven't ran any other tests. Looks like 4.7 could be a nice sweet spot, or is it worth it to try stabilizing 4.8/4.9? Is there any other setting I should change in my BIOS to lower my voltage at the higher clock rates?

Thanks!


----------



## Swag

The OC benefit really stops at 4.5GHz and anything over isn't too beneficial. It stops being worth it for the temps and volts. 4.5 - 4.6 would be a great OC.


----------



## Tslm

Got my 3770k, thing is amazing compared to my i5. Passes prime at 4.5GHz @ 1.18v, requires 1.21v for no WHEA errors at all so that's where I have it. Topped out at 86c.

For comparisons sake my 3570k needed 1.25v for 4.4GHz and topped out at 94c.

My i5 had a VID of 1.29v, my i7 has a VID of 1.20v.


----------



## codenamew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> The OC benefit really stops at 4.5GHz and anything over isn't too beneficial. It stops being worth it for the temps and volts. 4.5 - 4.6 would be a great OC.


i agree with you swag. over 4.7 ghz only benefits in term of benchmark. correct me if im wrong.


----------



## stellamonster7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> 1. Use custom blend with all FFT sizes. Do not change the FFT sizes, they are critical to your stress-testing.
> 2. Change amount of time to run each FFT to 10 minutes. This allows it to run all FFT sizes in 12 hours. 10 minutes is minimum as well to run a FFT size so don't go lower than that. 10 - 20 minutes is to find a baseline and basically see how low your voltage can go. It will almost always increase by quite a bit from the lowest vcore you could get it to.
> 3. 90% of RAM because IMC is now integrated into the CPU and making it critical to stress your IMC as well. More RAM used = more stress to IMC.


thank you. excellent explanation for settings and reasons! I'll test 1.20v with these prime95 settings and will PM to set up time.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tslm*
> 
> Got my 3770k, thing is amazing compared to my i5. Passes prime at 4.5GHz @ 1.18v, requires 1.21v for no WHEA errors at all so that's where I have it. Topped out at 86c.
> 
> For comparisons sake my 3570k needed 1.25v for 4.4GHz and topped out at 94c.
> 
> My i5 had a VID of 1.29v, my i7 has a VID of 1.20v.


That's great to hear. It looks like you are gonna have fun with your CPU! I was planning to switch my i5 to an i7 but since my chip can do 4.8 at 1.264, I don't want to complain.







It does what I need to do and I'd rather save the money for something else like getting my server for folding. I wish I can fold more, but with the hot temps right now, I don't think I can do more than what I'm already doing.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *codenamew*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> The OC benefit really stops at 4.5GHz and anything over isn't too beneficial. It stops being worth it for the temps and volts. 4.5 - 4.6 would be a great OC.
> 
> 
> 
> i agree with you swag. over 4.7 ghz only benefits in term of benchmark. correct me if im wrong.
Click to expand...

Anything above 4.5 is generally overkill in terms of benefits. 4.5GHz vs 4.7GHz, you will see 1/2FPS increase in all games basically, and the reason why I chose 4.5GHz rather than 4.6GHz for the OC benefit stop was because in general, more chips require a whole lot my vcore for 4.6 rather than 4.5. Like the scaling becomes wacky.
Most chips might need around 1.26vcore for 4.5 and most need 1.32+ for 4.6. That increase in vcore or temps isn't worth that 1/4FPS to me.


----------



## rexbinary

I ended up stable on my i5-3570K at 47 multiplier @ 1.205 manual volts. I converted to offset +.065 voltage. I see no downside to running 4.7 at that voltage since my max temp under Prime95 is 75. But I understand what you all are saying about running 1.3v as that really cranks the temps. Thanks everyone for your help, and Thanks again for a great guide!


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rexbinary*
> 
> I ended up stable on my i5-3570K at 47 multiplier @ 1.205 manual volts. I converted to offset +.065 voltage. I see no downside to running 4.7 at that voltage since my max temp under Prime95 is 75. But I understand what you all are saying about running 1.3v as that really cranks the temps. Thanks everyone for your help, and Thanks again for a great guide!


That's great to hear. 1.205vcore is amazing for a 3570k! Good job on the overclock.


----------



## rexbinary

It wouldn't have been possible without your guide and the members of this forum.







I think I got really lucky with this CPU from what I have read.

I have stressed it with Prime95, IntelBurnTest, LinX, AIDA64, and playing games. I was also able to sleep the machine, BUT I have not done a 12 hour Prime95 run yet. I will, and I will report back after I do. For now though here is my CPU-Z validation.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2510904


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rexbinary*
> 
> It wouldn't have been possible without your guide and the members of this forum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I got really lucky with this CPU from what I have read.
> 
> I have stressed it with Prime95, IntelBurnTest, LinX, AIDA64, and playing games. I was also able to sleep the machine, BUT I have not done a 12 hour Prime95 run yet. I will, and I will report back after I do. For now though here is my CPU-Z validation.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2510904


If it does what you need it to do, why even prime95 it anymore? Prim95 is to stop those things from ever happening, now if you don't crash in anything you do, then why do something that will show you the same result?


----------



## rexbinary

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> If it does what you need it to do, why even prime95 it anymore? Prim95 is to stop those things from ever happening, now if you don't crash in anything you do, then why do something that will show you the same result?


Well, then I can post in this thread.









http://www.overclock.net/t/1247869/official-the-ivy-bridge-stable-suicide-club-guides-voltages-temps-bios-templates-inc-spreadsheet

Actually I'm just curious more then anything, and it will be running while I'm sleeping so no biggie.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rexbinary*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> If it does what you need it to do, why even prime95 it anymore? Prim95 is to stop those things from ever happening, now if you don't crash in anything you do, then why do something that will show you the same result?
> 
> 
> 
> Well, then I can post in this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1247869/official-the-ivy-bridge-stable-suicide-club-guides-voltages-temps-bios-templates-inc-spreadsheet
> 
> Actually I'm just curious more then anything, and it will be running while I'm sleeping so no biggie.
Click to expand...

I guess.







if you want to join that club, by all means.


----------



## StingraySF

Hey guys, first time on this forum for me and looking for a little feedback on my OC (I'm new to OCing too).

Here is my current OC:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2511469

I ran that in prime for an hour last night and it held up without any instability. Looking for some advice on any other changes that I can make before I run a 12h prime test and then call it a day.

Here's a screenshot of everything after running prime for about 10 mins:



NOTE: The AI Suite II pic is just for voltage reference, I set everything through the BIOS when I OCed

I'm not looking to do anything crazy here, just trying to get a good, stable 4.5 for daily use.

Any help is appreciated


----------



## StingraySF

Update to my post above:

Was able to lower the voltage slightly by switching Voffset from + Auto to + 0.010. I tested + 0.010 Voffset but I ran into some stability issues (WHEA errors). Raised the Voffset to + 0.015 and everything seems fine. All other settings were left alone.

It's been running stable now for about an hour with with Vcore hovering between 1.2 - 1.216 V and average temps staying in the mid to high 60s (max temp from an individual core is 73 so far). No WHEA errors or anything like that. Is it safe to assume these are the settings I should keep and let it continue running for the full 12 hours?

I'll take screenshots and validate the overclock through CPU-Z if everything is stable through the test.

Edit:

Became unstable shortly after posting this (WHEA error).
Upped the Voffset to + 0.020, tested, WHEA error after 5 mins.
Lowered the Voffset down to + 0.005, tested, WHEA error after 5 mins.
Changed the Voffset back to + Auto, currently testing, it's been about 10 mins without error

Edit:

Still on + Auto and it's been about 30 minutes without an error. I've noticed that while on Auto my Vcore is about 1.24 - 1.256 V which seems alright, but my temps have gone from mid 60s to mid 70s while under load from prime (max temp from any core was 79).

Since it's proving stable so far, would it be alright to leave the offset on + Auto?


----------



## Swag

+ Auto can result in basically anything. That is why on +0.005, you can get WHEA error or BSOD because it uses less vcore than + Auto. Change vcore to manual vcore. Test using this and then at the end, we will switch you over to offset. Make vcore to 1.25 and try to run that for 12 hours. Make sure all your other settings are set to what the guide says. If it fails (Error or BSOD), up the voltage by one notch. Attempt to run 12 hours of Prime95 again. If it fails, do the same thing. One notch up until you pass 12 hours.


----------



## StingraySF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> + Auto can result in basically anything. That is why on +0.005, you can get WHEA error or BSOD because it uses less vcore than + Auto. Change vcore to manual vcore. Test using this and then at the end, we will switch you over to offset. Make vcore to 1.25 and try to run that for 12 hours. Make sure all your other settings are set to what the guide says. If it fails (Error or BSOD), up the voltage by one notch. Attempt to run 12 hours of Prime95 again. If it fails, do the same thing. One notch up until you pass 12 hours.


Testing now, thanks for the help.

Assuming 1.25V is still stable on manual like it was in auto, would I just use your formula for finding Voffset and apply? Just trying to learn as much as I can about this.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StingraySF*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> + Auto can result in basically anything. That is why on +0.005, you can get WHEA error or BSOD because it uses less vcore than + Auto. Change vcore to manual vcore. Test using this and then at the end, we will switch you over to offset. Make vcore to 1.25 and try to run that for 12 hours. Make sure all your other settings are set to what the guide says. If it fails (Error or BSOD), up the voltage by one notch. Attempt to run 12 hours of Prime95 again. If it fails, do the same thing. One notch up until you pass 12 hours.
> 
> 
> 
> Testing now, thanks for the help.
> 
> Assuming 1.25V is still stable on manual like it was in auto, would I just use your formula for finding Voffset and apply? Just trying to learn as much as I can about this.
Click to expand...

Yes, exactly what you need to do.







Once you find a certain voltage stable for a certain clock, just apply the formula and find you offset!


----------



## StingraySF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Yes, exactly what you need to do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once you find a certain voltage stable for a certain clock, just apply the formula and find you offset!


Update: It's been over an hour now and still going strong (no WHEA errors or BSODs).

Vcore = 1.25
Vid = Switching between 1.1909 and 1.1959 but seems to be staying on 1.1909 the majority of the time

1.25 - 1.1909 = +.0591 or +.06 Voffset

I'm going to let it keep running for another hour or two, then I'll change the voltage to offset @ +.06. I'll test that for the full 12 hours to get a nice baseline stable clock. If it does prove stable, am I done @ 4.5 GHz or is there anything else I can adjust to maybe get lower temps? My temps right now are hovering around the low to mid 70s with an individual core max of 79.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StingraySF*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Yes, exactly what you need to do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once you find a certain voltage stable for a certain clock, just apply the formula and find you offset!
> 
> 
> 
> Update: It's been over an hour now and still going strong (no WHEA errors or BSODs).
> 
> Vcore = 1.25
> Vid = Switching between 1.1909 and 1.1959 but seems to be staying on 1.1909 the majority of the time
> 
> 1.25 - 1.1909 = +.0591 or +.06 Voffset
> 
> I'm going to let it keep running for another hour or two, then I'll change the voltage to offset @ +.06. I'll test that for the full 12 hours to get a nice baseline stable clock. If it does prove stable, am I done @ 4.5 GHz or is there anything else I can adjust to maybe get lower temps? My temps right now are hovering around the low to mid 70s with an individual core max of 79.
Click to expand...

You should be stable and done for 4.5GHz. The settings in my guide provide that you already are going to get the lowest possible vcore. You could lower PLL up to 1.5000 to lower temps, but that's about it.


----------



## StingraySF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> You should be stable and done for 4.5GHz. The settings in my guide provide that you already are going to get the lowest possible vcore. You could lower PLL up to 1.5000 to lower temps, but that's about it.


I've already got my PLL set to 1.50000V and my VCCIO set to 1.00000V so I guess once I test @ +.06 I'll be good to go.

I really appreciate the help and your guide is excellent









I'll be back on tomorrow to post results from the 12 hr prime test.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StingraySF*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> You should be stable and done for 4.5GHz. The settings in my guide provide that you already are going to get the lowest possible vcore. You could lower PLL up to 1.5000 to lower temps, but that's about it.
> 
> 
> 
> I've already got my PLL set to 1.50000V and my VCCIO set to 1.00000V so I guess once I test @ +.06 I'll be good to go.
> 
> I really appreciate the help and your guide is excellent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be back on tomorrow to post results from the 12 hr prime test.
Click to expand...

Thanks.







Good luck on the stress-testing. Looks good then!


----------



## batman3009

I have 3770k(4500 MHz-CPU voltage 1.3).Is it fine if the temp reached 85-86c with prime95?

Note:the room temp is high.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *batman3009*
> 
> I have 3770k(4500 MHz-CPU voltage 1.3).Is it fine if the temp reached 85-86c with prime95?
> 
> Note:the room temp is high.


It is completely fine. For prime testing, 95C is my max now. Ivy Bridge is resilient to damage so I doubt you will even make a minuscule dent in it. You won't be running at that high of a temp 24/7 anyway.


----------



## shankstas

First off great guide : )

At first, I was depressed because my temps were so high but then I noticed the trend at the ivy bridge stable club and how low there voltages were for 3770k's. So I lowered the voltage and became happy : D

So heres my problem now, So far I did everything stated in the guide. The only thing that I changed was:

CPU Voltage ► Manual

CPU C1E ► Enabled (Left this on; Not sure if I should disable it for stress testing?)
CPU C3 Report ► Enabled
CPU C6 Report ► Enabled
Package C State Support ► Enabled

Put my memory timings in but I still changed "DRAM COMMAND Mode" - 2 (My ram specifies for this even though it was running fine at 1 when i set up the computer)

Il just write up everything Ive done so far.
So I've run prime >90% ram at stock for 26 hours and it passed. (This had one of my cores go to 89C)
From here I just started at 42 as the guide mentioned and set the vcore to manual and used prime where my max temp was 69C

Vcore 1.150 with 42 multi 53 min
Vcore 1.150 with 43 BSOD - 124 (raised Vcore)
Vcore 1.155 with 43 Prime Crashed (raised Vcore)
Vcore 1.160 with 43 Prime Failed - Worker #3 FATAL ERROR - (raised Vcore)
Vcore 1.165 with 43 Prime Failed - Worker #3 FATAL ERROR - (raised Vcore)
Vcore 1.170 with 43 Prime Passed - ran it for 30min (raised multiplier)

Vcore 1.170 with 44 Prime Crashed (raised Vcore)
Vcore 1.175 with 44 BSOD - 124 (raised Vcore)

Now here I start getting memory related issues I tried some settings twice to see if i would get the same BSOD code but i didnt.
Vcore 1.180 with 44 BSOD - 1a (raised Vcore)
Vcore 1.180 with 44 BSOD - 24 (raised Vcore)
Vcore 1.185 with 44 Prime Failed - "Windows is low on memory" msg would popup - (raised Vcore)
Vcore 1.190 with 44 BSOD - 50 (raised Vcore) even though it states "RAM timings/Frequency unstable"
Vcore 1.195 with 44 - Computer just rebooted as soon as I started stress testing with prime lol. Its still running at idle load though.

I stopped here because I dont want to do something irreversible ~_~

My Goal is to have it at 4.5 and il be satisfied, the rest of the rig is in my sig.

So I have a feeling I should be doing something different. Should I keep raising my voltage to see if the memory problem goes away? Main reason why I'm posting is because its memory related so I didn't know if just raising my vcore would make it go away.

I read in the Asus overclocking guide that they posted on there forums that trying to run at 2 instead of 1 makes alot of systems unstable. So maybe I should try putting "DRAM COMMAND Mode" to 1 again? Let me know

P.S. Your awesome ^_^


----------



## Swag

Sorry about the really late reply man.

Keep C1E enabled no matter what so don't ever change that!

Ok so here we go:

Change DRAM Speed to 1333
Change timings to 9-9-9-24 2T
Put vcore to 1.2200 (manual)
Put ratio to 45

Try to run prime95 for 12 hours. If you fail, up vcore. If you pass, good job! If you fail after a notch increase in vcore, do it again. Temps are good up to 95C. If you have temps hitting 94C, it's fine because it's only once and Ivy Bridge is resilient to damage and you won't harm it in any way!

Ask away if you need anything else!


----------



## shankstas

Its ok, you've been a great deal of help! This is where I'm at so far:

vcore 1.2200 x45 Ram timings 9-9-9-24 2T DRAM speed 1333
vcore 1.230 x 45 BSOD 124
vcore 1.235 x 45 Low Memory
vcore 1.240 x 45 Prime crashed
vcore 1.245 x 45 Prime Crashed
vcore 1.250 x 45 Lucid MVP crashed at startup
vcore 1.250 x 45 Prime Failed
vcore 1.255 x 45 Prime Failed
vcore 1.260 x 45 Prime Crashed crashes at (800000 test?)
vcore 1.265 x 45 Prime Failed
vcore 1.270 x 45 Prime Failed Highest temp 84C
vcore 1.275 x 45 Currently testing this as I write the reply (1hr 12min in so far)

There mainly crashing at the 800000 test (20min mark); Other things I failed to mention is that I have the igpu enabled (does that even matter?).

When I'm in bios the CPU voltage display is always 0.005V's higher than what I set it to. Just wondering if this is normal. Example: 1.225 but on top it states that CPU Voltage is 1.230V (next to manual mode)

If I find a voltage that I'm stable should I wait the 12hours to change my ram timings back to what they were? Or can I just leave it for an hour instead and change them back for a 12hr run?

As for going back to offset mode, I read the formula you've been using. So do I go back into offset mode after a 12hr run or should I still do another 12hr run after setting up offset mode?

When it comes to the VID, I need the value while the processor is under load? As for the Vcore do I get that from what I manually put in BIOS or is it whats displayed in CPU-Z? Assuming I'm stable after this run then Vcore - Vvid = Voffset; so 1.275 - 1.2810 = -0.006; My VID goes from 1.2810 to 1.2860. (Not sure which value to choose). This also means I would choose the negative sign in BIOS since I get -0.006?

Il also be using BOINC so I guess as long as its not at 94C 24/7 Im safe?

Once I'm stable including offset I'm assuming I can lower the PLL? What else can i lower?

Let me know if I'm still on the right track and thanks again!


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shankstas*
> 
> Its ok, you've been a great deal of help! This is where I'm at so far:
> 
> vcore 1.2200 x45 Ram timings 9-9-9-24 2T DRAM speed 1333
> vcore 1.230 x 45 BSOD 124
> vcore 1.235 x 45 Low Memory
> vcore 1.240 x 45 Prime crashed
> vcore 1.245 x 45 Prime Crashed
> vcore 1.250 x 45 Lucid MVP crashed at startup
> vcore 1.250 x 45 Prime Failed
> vcore 1.255 x 45 Prime Failed
> vcore 1.260 x 45 Prime Crashed crashes at (800000 test?)
> vcore 1.265 x 45 Prime Failed
> vcore 1.270 x 45 Prime Failed Highest temp 84C
> vcore 1.275 x 45 Currently testing this as I write the reply (1hr 12min in so far)
> 
> There mainly crashing at the 800000 test (20min mark); Other things I failed to mention is that I have the igpu enabled (does that even matter?).
> 
> When I'm in bios the CPU voltage display is always 0.005V's higher than what I set it to. Just wondering if this is normal. Example: 1.225 but on top it states that CPU Voltage is 1.230V (next to manual mode)
> 
> If I find a voltage that I'm stable should I wait the 12hours to change my ram timings back to what they were? Or can I just leave it for an hour instead and change them back for a 12hr run?
> 
> As for going back to offset mode, I read the formula you've been using. So do I go back into offset mode after a 12hr run or should I still do another 12hr run after setting up offset mode?
> 
> When it comes to the VID, I need the value while the processor is under load? As for the Vcore do I get that from what I manually put in BIOS or is it whats displayed in CPU-Z? Assuming I'm stable after this run then Vcore - Vvid = Voffset; so 1.275 - 1.2810 = -0.006; My VID goes from 1.2810 to 1.2860. (Not sure which value to choose). This also means I would choose the negative sign in BIOS since I get -0.006?
> 
> Il also be using BOINC so I guess as long as its not at 94C 24/7 Im safe?
> 
> Once I'm stable including offset I'm assuming I can lower the PLL? What else can i lower?
> 
> Let me know if I'm still on the right track and thanks again!


1. Make DRAM timings into 9-9-9-24 and DRAM Speed to 1333.

2. Make sure you are using manual vcore when stress-testing. Once you go to offset afterwards, you DON'T have to re-stress-test!

3. Use the highest VID.

4. You are safe at 94C!

5. Just lower PLL because other voltages shouldn't be changed and they don't show any difference in temp and all you are doing is increasing the chance of an unstable OC!


----------



## dbhender

Hi, first of all thanks for the guide and this thread is an awesome source of info. I have a brand new build of an Asus P8Z77-V and i5 3570K, with Corsair H100 cooling solution. I have my bios set up according to the guide.I feel I have a bad overclocker only being able to hit 4.5 but at higher than average v-core. Im currently at 4.5 using a + offset of .020 and my full load v-core is reported by CPU-Z as 3.52v-3.6v. VID is reported by Core Temp as being 1.3311v. The only plus to this is my full load temps running P95 are mid 60's to low 70's sometime spiking up to low 80's. Any advise is appreciated. One question....Am I the only one who sees only the stock CPU frequency on the post screen and System Infomation in Win 7 even with an overclock? Kinda odd.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dbhender*
> 
> Hi, first of all thanks for the guide and this thread is an awesome source of info. I have a brand new build of an Asus P8Z77-V and i5 3570K, with Corsair H100 cooling solution. I have my bios set up according to the guide.I feel I have a bad overclocker only being able to hit 4.5 but at higher than average v-core. Im currently at 4.5 using a + offset of .020 and my full load v-core is reported by CPU-Z as 3.52v-3.6v. VID is reported by Core Temp as being 1.3311v. The only plus to this is my full load temps running P95 are mid 60's to low 70's sometime spiking up to low 80's. Any advise is appreciated. One question....Am I the only one who sees only the stock CPU frequency on the post screen and System Infomation in Win 7 even with an overclock? Kinda odd.


It means you have disabled full boot in BIOS for the post screen. That looks fine. You shouldn't really worry about it. You can run at 4.5 and your temps are amazing! My temps at 1.18vcore is higher than yours! It's crazy, Anyway, Do you have any questions about overclocking? The guide allows you to be able to get the lowest possible vcore so more than likely you have the lowest vcore already.


----------



## dbhender

Thanks Swag, on my Asus P8Z77-V I dont have any option for Full Boot that I can see. Have gone through every setting with a fine tooth comb and cant figure out why its posting default cpu speed when its running at 4.5. Not a biggie just an annoyance. Had some stability issues....one core failed in P95 after a little over an hour. Increased offset to .030 and increased PLL a bit too. Running stress test again.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dbhender*
> 
> Thanks Swag, on my Asus P8Z77-V I dont have any option for Full Boot that I can see. Have gone through every setting with a fine tooth comb and cant figure out why its posting default cpu speed when its running at 4.5. Not a biggie just an annoyance. Had some stability issues....one core failed in P95 after a little over an hour. Increased offset to .030 and increased PLL a bit too. Running stress test again.


Ok, tell me if you have any other problems.


----------



## yeliyayue

I'm newb to overclocking. Messed around with my asus p5b-vm do board and e6420 last night and got it up 200mhz







and somehow manged to drop 5c on idle(cleaned the dust of the cpu heatsink )....

Anyways I'm building a budget gaming machine.

ASUS P8Z68-V PRO/GEN3
Purchased $70 ebay

Celeron G540
Purchased $50 newegg

Tuniq Tower 120 Extreme
will purchase with ivy/sandy i5k

So my question is, with this board and cooler will the ivy have a higher semi-full time stable overclock? "also taking into account ivy runs hotter"
or when it comes time for the i5k purchase just get the one thats cheaper?

Also i like the Blue Corsair Vengeance with the board and cooler
is the low lat worth $15 more for overclocking or even better at all sense the timing can be changed?

I have a feeling this is a obvious answer: like changing timings is not the same as native and the lower lat is worth it for oc'ing... i would look this one up, but i'm spent on research after oc'ing my c2d on a non oc board :/

Cmz8gx3m2a1600c9b $40
Cas lat 9
Timing 9 9 9 24
Volt 1.5

Cmz8gx3m2x1600c8b $55
Cas lat 8
Timing 8 9 8 24
Volt 1.5


----------



## Swag

Timings do almost nothing in terms of performance with Ivy Bridge.

Skip that RAM and get Samsung DDR3 RAM!
You will probably reach high 80s during stress-testing but don't worry about it. The max during stress-testing is 95C and you will probably be away from that if you OC to 4.5GHz.


----------



## yeliyayue

So no go on the Sandy i5k?

The Samsungs not blue! lol
Thxs, i think i might get that ram, it has great oc reviews.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yeliyayue*
> 
> So no go on the Sandy i5k?
> 
> The Samsungs not blue! lol
> Thxs, i think i might get that ram, it has great oc reviews.


You can make custom RAM heatsinks.







I would much rather purchase the Ivy Bridge because they are faster clock-for-clock.


----------



## shankstas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> 1. Make DRAM timings into 9-9-9-24 and DRAM Speed to 1333.
> 2. Make sure you are using manual vcore when stress-testing. Once you go to offset afterwards, you DON'T have to re-stress-test!
> 3. Use the highest VID.
> 4. You are safe at 94C!
> 5. Just lower PLL because other voltages shouldn't be changed and they don't show any difference in temp and all you are doing is increasing the chance of an unstable OC!


Ok, I just did a 24hr prime test with the last settings I did (vcore 1.275 x 45) and everything was stable. Btw all the tests I did in my previous post had the timings at 9-9-9-24 and DRAM Speed to 1333 like you originally said. Is the reason you restated the DRAM timings was to make sure I didn't put my memory to stock for my tests? Anyways, heres a link to my RAM

At vcore 1.275 x 45 I put my timings back to 10-11-10-30 2T at 1866. I played Tribes/CSGO for about an hour and everything was fine. But as soon as I tried prime again 1 of the cores failed within 2 min. I'm now at vcore 1.280 x 45 and its been running for about 15min. Ill just do another 24hr run since I have to work etc.

BTW if we assume I'm stable after tonight, since my offset is a negative value (-0.006) do I still leave the Offset mode sign as positive or do I switch it to negative? Thanks again!


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shankstas*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> 1. Make DRAM timings into 9-9-9-24 and DRAM Speed to 1333.
> 2. Make sure you are using manual vcore when stress-testing. Once you go to offset afterwards, you DON'T have to re-stress-test!
> 3. Use the highest VID.
> 4. You are safe at 94C!
> 5. Just lower PLL because other voltages shouldn't be changed and they don't show any difference in temp and all you are doing is increasing the chance of an unstable OC!
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I just did a 24hr prime test with the last settings I did (vcore 1.275 x 45) and everything was stable. Btw all the tests I did in my previous post had the timings at 9-9-9-24 and DRAM Speed to 1333 like you originally said. Is the reason you restated the DRAM timings was to make sure I didn't put my memory to stock for my tests? Anyways, heres a link to my RAM
> 
> At vcore 1.275 x 45 I put my timings back to 10-11-10-30 2T at 1866. I played Tribes/CSGO for about an hour and everything was fine. But as soon as I tried prime again 1 of the cores failed within 2 min. I'm now at vcore 1.280 x 45 and its been running for about 15min. Ill just do another 24hr run since I have to work etc.
> 
> BTW if we assume I'm stable after tonight, since my offset is a negative value (-0.006) do I still leave the Offset mode sign as positive or do I switch it to negative? Thanks again!
Click to expand...

Keep the vcore at 1.275 and make RAM voltage to 1.65. Don't worry, you won't hurt the chip a single bit. It will make sure you have stability. It seems your worker failures are limited to the RAM and if you get any more errors with prime95 after the DRAM voltage increase, ignore it. The chance of your OC failing during use is almost 0%.


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Timings do almost nothing in terms of performance with Ivy Bridge.
> Skip that RAM and get Samsung DDR3 RAM!
> You will probably reach high 80s during stress-testing but don't worry about it. The max during stress-testing is 95C and you will probably be away from that if you OC to 4.5GHz.


It's my understanding that RAM choices don't effect CPU overclocking, is this correct?


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Timings do almost nothing in terms of performance with Ivy Bridge.
> Skip that RAM and get Samsung DDR3 RAM!
> You will probably reach high 80s during stress-testing but don't worry about it. The max during stress-testing is 95C and you will probably be away from that if you OC to 4.5GHz.
> 
> 
> 
> It's my understanding that RAM choices don't effect CPU overclocking, is this correct?
Click to expand...

Well it depends. Normally, it doesn't hurt your CPU overclocking in anyway, but there's the fact that the IMC is being stressed. Your OC is limited by the amount of DIMMs you have installed, so more RAM sticks, harder OC.


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Well it depends. Normally, it doesn't hurt your CPU overclocking in anyway, but there's the fact that the IMC is being stressed. Your OC is limited by the amount of DIMMs you have installed, so more RAM sticks, harder OC.


I was debating getting Corsair Dominator GT's (4 x 2) 8GB, but I ended up going Corsair Dominator GT 8GB (2x 4GB) 1866MHz in case I wanted to add 16GB later. I'll receive my Maximus V Extreme and Dominator GT's tomorrow, just hope I don't have to wait around all day! I'll fire it all up in the first few days of Oct.


----------



## Essenbe

Can someone give me an idea of what the Vcore should be during Prime? I'm runnin a 3770K on a Maximus extreme. I have bios set by the instructions on page 1 of this thread, except for the dram voltage and timings. I'm running offset at +.020 and during prime I'm seeing 1.312-1.320. VID is 1.2960. Should I try to lower it some more? So far I've only run Prime for about 15 minutes with no problems. BTW, I'm at 4.6. Sorry, forgot to mention that small detail.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Well it depends. Normally, it doesn't hurt your CPU overclocking in anyway, but there's the fact that the IMC is being stressed. Your OC is limited by the amount of DIMMs you have installed, so more RAM sticks, harder OC.
> 
> 
> 
> I was debating getting Corsair Dominator GT's (4 x 2) 8GB, but I ended up going Corsair Dominator GT 8GB (2x 4GB) 1866MHz in case I wanted to add 16GB later. I'll receive my Maximus V Extreme and Dominator GT's tomorrow, just hope I don't have to wait around all day! I'll fire it all up in the first few days of Oct.
Click to expand...

Good choice! 4x2 is horrible. That will really be annoying in the end, trust me.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Essenbe*
> 
> Can someone give me an idea of what the Vcore should be during Prime? I'm runnin a 3770K on a Maximus extreme. I have bios set by the instructions on page 1 of this thread, except for the dram voltage and timings. I'm running offset at +.020 and during prime I'm seeing 1.312-1.320. VID is 1.2960. Should I try to lower it some more? So far I've only run Prime for about 15 minutes with no problems. BTW, I'm at 4.6. Sorry, forgot to mention that small detail.


No one can tell what vcore will work for your chip so try running it for 10 minutes and lower the vcore if you pass. Once you fail, put it back up and try running prime95 for 12 hours. If you fail, up the vcore until 12 hours pass. If an error or BSOD happens, immediately go into BIOS and up the vcore and try running it again.


----------



## Systemlord

Hay *Swag* when I'm ready to start overclocking in October should I just start at 4.5GHz on stock voltage and continue to raise it until it's stable?


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> Hay *Swag* when I'm ready to start overclocking in October should I just start at 4.5GHz on stock voltage and continue to raise it until it's stable?


Not +auto, but +0.005. Mostly because +auto can up from 0.005 ~ 0.065. This is obviously not what you want!


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Not +auto, but +0.005. Mostly because +auto can up from 0.005 ~ 0.065. This is obviously not what you want!


Let me see if I understand you, do not use auto for Vcore but instead manually set it to stock Vcore? Also are you saying that auto isn't preferred because it bumps the voltage in to of steps?


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Not +auto, but +0.005. Mostly because +auto can up from 0.005 ~ 0.065. This is obviously not what you want!
> 
> 
> 
> Let me see if I understand you, do not use auto for Vcore but instead manually set it to stock Vcore? Also are you saying that auto isn't preferred because it bumps the voltage in to of steps?
Click to expand...

On stock settings, it is perfectly fine. Once you start OCing, the VID is screwed and the auto option doesn't know what to do. Many people can go around saying they run their CPU at stock, but really they aren't. I can put +auto on mine and run 5.0GHz. Is that right? NO! It pumps 1.40vcore at 4.5GHz!

Just know, when you start OCing, start at +0.005vcore rather than +auto.


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> On stock settings, it is perfectly fine. Once you start OCing, the VID is screwed and the auto option doesn't know what to do. Many people can go around saying they run their CPU at stock, but really they aren't. I can put +auto on mine and run 5.0GHz. Is that right? NO! It pumps 1.40vcore at 4.5GHz!
> Just know, when you start OCing, start at +0.005vcore rather than +auto.


Forgive me but I haven't overclocked anything since my Core 2 Duo E6600, isn't 0.005 vcore a little bit on the low side?


----------



## DeadlyEmbrace

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> Forgive me but I haven't overclocked anything since my Core 2 Duo E6600, isn't 0.005 vcore a little bit on the low side?


It's a 0.005 offset, not a 0.005 vcore. When your PC, runs it use the vid plus the offset to calculate the vcore it should run at. If it fails to boot (or boots but fails stress testing), just bump up the offset by another 0.005 and so on until it boots/becomes stable.


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadlyEmbrace*
> 
> It's a 0.005 offset, not a 0.005 vcore. When your PC, runs it use the vid plus the offset to calculate the vcore it should run at. If it fails to boot (or boots but fails stress testing), just bump up the offset by another 0.005 and so on until it boots/becomes stable.


So offsetting adds to the vcore setting, ie vcore set at 1.120V so the 0.005 is added on top of the vcore setting equaling 1.12*5*V?


----------



## DeadlyEmbrace

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> So offsetting adds to the vcore setting, ie vcore set at 1.120V so the 0.005 is added on top of the vcore setting equaling 1.12*5*V?


Not quite, offsetting adds to the vid(you can see the vid when you use something like Core Temp.
So, in my case when running at 4.5GHz I have a vid of 1.1909 with an offset of +0.050 which gives me a vcore of 1.24 (1.1909 + 0.050)


----------



## Jam0r

think i've got a contender for the worst CPU ever?

won't go above 4.7GHz with 1.4v

4.5GHz isn't stable at anything below 1.32v =/

Even leaving things on auto, the chip wants.. wait for it.. 1.5v for a 4.4GHz overclock!


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadlyEmbrace*
> 
> Not quite, offsetting adds to the vid(you can see the vid when you use something like Core Temp.
> So, in my case when running at 4.5GHz I have a vid of 1.1909 with an offset of +0.050 which gives me a vcore of 1.24 (1.1909 + 0.050)


I need to know what VID and Offset is (means) so I can understand the relationship between the two and how they effect each other, let's start with the basics. I've been told by some that using no offset is better, whether or not this is true remains a mystery to me. Sorry for the noobness.


----------



## Agoniizing

I want to overclock my 3770k to 4.5ghz. What's a good starting voltage, and PLL?


----------



## DeadlyEmbrace

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> I need to know what VID and Offset is (means) so I can understand the relationship between the two and how they effect each other, let's start with the basics. I've been told by some that using no offset is better, whether or not this is true remains a mystery to me. Sorry for the noobness.


VID is assigned when the chip is tested at the FAB after creation, basically it is a table that contains voltage levels for specific MHz so that the CPUs voltages can be controlled by the mobo under normal operating conditions. This works fine when the chip is operating at normal frequencies but when you overclock it starts to skew and the voltage applied for a certain speed may be too little or too much (mostly because Intel only cares about taking the chip to, say 3.9GHz). That is where offset comes in. Offset is a value that is applied to the VID and the value that this gives is what your vcore ends up at for any spesific frequency.

From what I have seen it is best to make an educated guess (normally about 1.24 - 1.25v depending on where vcore sits at your max turbo) when you start to overclock your chip. You then set this value manually (not using offset, just straight out manual) for the vcore and run a 10 minute stability test. If this pass you can drop the vcore down a notch and test again. This goes on until you reach a point where the system becomes unstable. Then you bounce it back up a notch and run a 12+ hour stability test. If it is stable you then convert your manual voltage to an offset (by taking manual vcore - vid = offset) and change the BIOS settings accordingly. After that you are done as the offset will match the manual perfectly, but also allow your chip to run with less voltage at lower clocks.

As for using no-offset, it will most likely fail when you OC as the VID will either be too high or too low (too high means unneeded heat, too low means BSOD or no boot)

Sorry, the explanation is a bit long. If you don't understand something, feel free to ask and I will get back to you asap.


----------



## DeadlyEmbrace

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agoniizing*
> 
> I want to overclock my 3770k to 4.5ghz. What's a good starting voltage, and PLL?


That's hard to say as it depends on each CPU.
I would start by checking what your CPU draws when running at 3.9GHz (turbo) and start from there. Most 3770K CPUs can run at stock voltages up to about 4.2GHz. From there you just have to experiment. Although you could also start at 1.24v (that is about what mine draws at 4.5) and work your way downwards from there.
I usually leave PLL alone as my chip becomes unstable when I touch it, but I have hear about people running from around 1.6 - 1.7
If you're unsure check the table in the first post under Max Voltages and Tempratures, just don't go over those and you'll be fine.


----------



## Agoniizing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadlyEmbrace*
> 
> That's hard to say as it depends on each CPU.
> I would start by checking what your CPU draws when running at 3.9GHz (turbo) and start from there. Most 3770K CPUs can run at stock voltages up to about 4.2GHz. From there you just have to experiment. Although you could also start at 1.24v (that is about what mine draws at 4.5) and work your way downwards from there.
> I usually leave PLL alone as my chip becomes unstable when I touch it, but I have hear about people running from around 1.6 - 1.7
> If you're unsure check the table in the first post under Max Voltages and Tempratures, just don't go over those and you'll be fine.


Thanks for the reply. I have my PLL at 1.6, manual voltage at 1.25, LLC on ultra high. But when I run prime95, I get a rounding error about 15mins into the test. Any idea what that could be?


----------



## DeadlyEmbrace

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agoniizing*
> 
> Thanks for the reply. I have my PLL at 1.6, manual voltage at 1.25, LLC on ultra high. But when I run prime95, I get a rounding error about 15mins into the test. Any idea what that could be?


Could be that your PLL is too low, try pushing it up a bit.


----------



## Agoniizing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadlyEmbrace*
> 
> Could be that your PLL is too low, try pushing it up a bit.


Do you think thats why im getting that error? Whats your PLL set to? And why does my voltage say 1.256 on CPU-z, when I have it set to 1.24?


----------



## DeadlyEmbrace

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agoniizing*
> 
> Do you think thats why im getting that error? Whats your PLL set to? And why does my voltage say 1.256 on CPU-z, when I have it set to 1.24?


My PLL is set to 1.799v (High yes, but that is by the mobo and if I touch it, it goes unstable)
The voltage does "dwell" a bit (depending on the CPU's exact load, the VID and your offset), but it's nothing to worry about as long as you don't go over the safety limits. My voltage goes from about 1.23 - 1.24
Did you set your voltages manually?


----------



## Agoniizing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadlyEmbrace*
> 
> My PLL is set to 1.799v (High yes, but that is by the mobo and if I touch it, it goes unstable)
> The voltage does "dwell" a bit (depending on the CPU's exact load, the VID and your offset), but it's nothing to worry about as long as you don't go over the safety limits. My voltage goes from about 1.23 - 1.24
> Did you set your voltages manually?


Yes I have a manual voltage right now to find a stable voltage. But when I run prime, I keep getting that same rounding error on one worker. Every other worker continues to run. I had put the PLL back to auto to see if that was causing the problem, but I still got the error.


----------



## DeadlyEmbrace

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agoniizing*
> 
> Yes I have a manual voltage right now to find a stable voltage. But when I run prime, I keep getting that same rounding error on one worker. Every other worker continues to run. I had put the PLL back to auto to see if that was causing the problem, but I still got the error.


Ok, on my PC I often found that rounding errors were caused by my RAM. Are you running your RAM at stock settings?


----------



## Agoniizing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadlyEmbrace*
> 
> Ok, on my PC I often found that rounding errors were caused by my RAM. Are you running your RAM at stock settings?


Yes


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadlyEmbrace*
> 
> VID is assigned when the chip is tested at the FAB after creation, basically it is a table that contains voltage levels for specific MHz so that the CPUs voltages can be controlled by the mobo under normal operating conditions. This works fine when the chip is operating at normal frequencies but when you overclock it starts to skew and the voltage applied for a certain speed may be too little or too much (mostly because Intel only cares about taking the chip to, say 3.9GHz). That is where offset comes in. Offset is a value that is applied to the VID and the value that this gives is what your vcore ends up at for any spesific frequency.
> From what I have seen it is best to make an educated guess (normally about 1.24 - 1.25v depending on where vcore sits at your max turbo) when you start to overclock your chip. You then set this value manually (not using offset, just straight out manual) for the vcore and run a 10 minute stability test. If this pass you can drop the vcore down a notch and test again. This goes on until you reach a point where the system becomes unstable. Then you bounce it back up a notch and run a 12+ hour stability test. If it is stable you then convert your manual voltage to an offset (by taking manual vcore - vid = offset) and change the BIOS settings accordingly. After that you are done as the offset will match the manual perfectly, but also allow your chip to run with less voltage at lower clocks.
> As for using no-offset, it will most likely fail when you OC as the VID will either be too high or too low (too high means unneeded heat, too low means BSOD or no boot)
> Sorry, the explanation is a bit long. If you don't understand something, feel free to ask and I will get back to you asap.


I think I understand, Offset is for when the CPU boost up in turbo and the Offset is determined by the VID. So when I first attempt to OC my CPU a good starting point for vcore is 1.24V, let's make up what my VID would be just example, how to I add them together? Doesn't Offset be added on top of my vcore, like when I'm not in turbo mode it's at 1.24V but when turbo is in effect the Offset is added? Do I have it correct? You can choose an average VID just for an example.

Also is there a way to run tests on your RAM before you bother installing Windows 7? I'd hate to install it and then find memory errors and then have to install it yet again now that there's corruption !


----------



## DeadlyEmbrace

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agoniizing*
> 
> Yes


Ok, it's possible that your CPU simply needs a little bit more juice, try bumping up the voltage a notch and see if it stabilizes.


----------



## DeadlyEmbrace

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> I think I understand, Offset is for when the CPU boost up in turbo and the Offset is determined by the VID. So when I first attempt to OC my CPU a good starting point for vcore is 1.24V, let's make up what my VID would be just example, how to I add them together? Doesn't Offset be added on top of my vcore, like when I'm not in turbo mode it's at 1.24V but when turbo is in effect the Offset is added? Do I have it correct? You can choose an average VID just for an example.
> Also is there a way to run tests on your RAM before you bother installing Windows 7? I'd hate to install it and then find memory errors!


Not quite, the offset is always applied irrespective of what the CPU is doing.

Let's try an example:
Say your CPU runs stock, then it has a GHz range of 1.6 - 3.9. At this range stock vcore is 0.9v for idle (16x multiplier) and 1.104v for full turbo (39x multiplier) However, as our offset is 0, the vcore voltage is also our vid value.
Now let's say you apply an offset of +0.01, then when our CPU is idle the vcore will be 0.9(vid) + 0.01(offset) = 0.91v and under load our vcore will be 1.104 (vid) + 0.01(offset) = 1.114v
In essence, to figure out what vcore your CPU will be operating at, you need to take the vid value, add (or subtract if offset is negative) the offset and that gives you the result.
VID is fixed for a CPU, you can only change the vcore it produces by manipulating the offset.

Is that clearer? If not I'll post some screenshots of my settings.

For RAM test, you can try Memtest86


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadlyEmbrace*
> 
> Not quite, the offset is always applied irrespective of what the CPU is doing.
> Let's try an example:
> Say your CPU runs stock, then it has a GHz range of 1.6 - 3.9. At this range stock vcore is 0.9v for idle (16x multiplier) and 1.104v for full turbo (39x multiplier) However, as our offset is 0, the vcore voltage is also our vid value.
> Now let's say you apply an offset of +0.01, then when our CPU is idle the vcore will be 0.9(vid) + 0.01(offset) = 0.91v and under load our vcore will be 1.104 (vid) + 0.01(offset) = 1.114v
> In essence, to figure out what vcore your CPU will be operating at, you need to take the vid value, add (or subtract if offset is negative) the offset and that gives you the result.
> VID is fixed for a CPU, you can only change the vcore it produces by manipulating the offset.
> Is that clearer? If not I'll post some screenshots of my settings.
> For RAM test, you can try Memtest86


Alright I'm really confused, I though we were going to use vcore of 1.24v-1.25v as an example and now we are at 1.104v, I feel like we were starting with the basics and now things have flown right over my head. Why in the world would we set a negative Offset? We haven't covered negative Offset yet. I feel like we went from the basics page one to advanced page ten to quickly, to far to fast for me. Baby steps please.

I appreciate all of your help.


----------



## DeadlyEmbrace

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> Alright I'm really confused, I though we were going to use vcore of 1.24v-1.25v as an example and now we are at 1.104v, I feel like we were starting with the basics and now things have flown right over my head. Why in the world would we set a negative Offset? We haven't covered negative Offset yet. I feel like we went from the basics page one to advanced page ten to quickly, to far to fast for me. Baby steps please.
> I appreciate all of your help.


Sorry, didn't mean to confuse you more.

The reason I chose the lower 1.104v in the example above is because that is the stock voltage at which most chips run under stock clocks. It is just to demonstrate the basis of how vid and offset work to affect the final vcore we will reach. While 1.24 to 1.25v is a fair assumption at 4.5GHz the voltage tend to differ significantly more between processors as the clock speed is pushed up.

Now let's take a step ahead to where we want to end up when we OC.
Let's say we decide to start at a voltage of 1.24 for our vcore. You will set this voltage manually (the BIOS contains an option for vcore voltage, Manual or Offset)
Now, when we boot up our vcore will be 1.24v across all of our CPUs operating frequencies (So from 1.6GHz at the low end up to 4.5GHz at the high end), let's say we now run Prime95 and we get an error, we will restart and push our voltage up a notch, so we end up at 1.245v. We will repeat our Prime95 runs, pushing vcore up a notch after each failure or until our CPU is stable.
Let's say we reach a stable point at 1.25v for our vcore with a vid (as read by Core Temp) of 1.1909v

Now, we want to convert our setting from manual to offset so we will take:
1.25 (our stable vcore) - 1.1909 (our vid at our desired frequency) and this gives us a difference of 0.0591. We will take this as an offset of +0.06 as we cannot set an offset that exactly match our difference.
After this, when our PC runs again the VID will be 1.1909 under load plus our offset of 0.06 which will give us a vcore of 1.25v

I hope this makes more sense.







Shout if you need me to explain more


----------



## Agoniizing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadlyEmbrace*
> 
> Sorry, didn't mean to confuse you more.
> The reason I chose the lower 1.104v in the example above is because that is the stock voltage at which most chips run under stock clocks. It is just to demonstrate the basis of how vid and offset work to affect the final vcore we will reach. While 1.24 to 1.25v is a fair assumption at 4.5GHz the voltage tend to differ significantly more between processors as the clock speed is pushed up.
> Now let's take a step ahead to where we want to end up when we OC.
> Let's say we decide to start at a voltage of 1.24 for our vcore. You will set this voltage manually (the BIOS contains an option for vcore voltage, Manual or Offset)
> Now, when we boot up our vcore will be 1.24v across all of our CPUs operating frequencies (So from 1.6GHz at the low end up to 4.5GHz at the high end), let's say we now run Prime95 and we get an error, we will restart and push our voltage up a notch, so we end up at 1.245v. We will repeat our Prime95 runs, pushing vcore up a notch after each failure or until our CPU is stable.
> Let's say we reach a stable point at 1.25v for our vcore with a vid (as read by Core Temp) of 1.1909v
> Now, we want to convert our setting from manual to offset so we will take:
> 1.25 (our stable vcore) - 1.1909 (our vid at our desired frequency) and this gives us a difference of 0.0591. We will take this as an offset of +0.06 as we cannot set an offset that exactly match our difference.
> After this, when our PC runs again the VID will be 1.1909 under load plus our offset of 0.06 which will give us a vcore of 1.25v
> I hope this makes more sense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shout if you need me to explain more


----------



## Agoniizing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agoniizing*


----------



## Agoniizing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadlyEmbrace*
> 
> Ok, it's possible that your CPU simply needs a little bit more juice, try bumping up the voltage a notch and see if it stabilizes.


I put my Vcore to 1.6 and 1.7, so it cant be that there's not enough juice and i'm still getting this error on prime95 in 20mins "FATAL ERROR: Rounding was 0.5, expected less than 0.4 Hardware failure detected, consult stress.txt file"


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agoniizing*
> 
> I put my Vcore to 1.6 and 1.7, so it cant be that there's not enough juice and i'm still getting this error on prime95 in 20mins "FATAL ERROR: Rounding was 0.5, expected less than 0.4 Hardware failure detected, consult stress.txt file"












Don't do that again if only cooled by air or water. Once was 1 time too many, too much voltage can be worse than not enough.
What memory kit are you using?

edit: Also, what cpu cooler?


----------



## Agoniizing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't do that again if only cooled by air or water. Once was 1 time too many, too much voltage can be worse than not enough.
> What memory kit are you using?
> edit: Also, what cpu cooler?


Whoops, that was a typo lol. I meant 1.27 and 1.28. Im using 2x4gb ddr3 corsair vengeance 1600 and a hyper 212 evo cooler


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agoniizing*
> 
> Whoops, that was a typo lol. I meant 1.27 and 1.28. Im using 2x4gb ddr3 corsair vengeance 1600 and a hyper 212 evo cooler


Man, I bet you had everyone on this thread worried about your chip frying! LOL


----------



## Agoniizing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> Man, I bet you had everyone on this thread worried about your chip frying! LOL


I just wish someone would help me get a stable overclock.


----------



## Essenbe

Did you run prime at stock?


----------



## Swag

Oh god, when I went into my profile page, I saw all those notifications for this thread. I'm really sorry for this late reply. Thanks to all the guys who are helping already.









1: Make sure *Internal PLL Overvoltage* is enabled.

2. Set PLL Voltage to 1.8000

3. Set DRAM to 1333 9-9-9-24 2T (Will put back to normal later, don't worry)

4. Set vcore to 1.25 (using manual!) NOT OFFSET!

5. Set everything else to how it is in the guide

Attempt to run prime95 for 1 hour. After 1 hour, post back here but don't stop the test.


----------



## mahiv87

I cant figure out why my vcore is always about 0.100 higher than what i set it at. I set a -Offset but that didnt change anything. What do you guys think?


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mahiv87*
> 
> I cant figure out why my vcore is always about 0.100 higher than what i set it at. I set a -Offset but that didnt change anything. What do you guys think?


Use BIOS overclocking, not software overclocking. Set everything to the guide. Only thing, change multi to 42 and vcore to +auto. Go into Windows, run prime95 normal blend and get these infos down, VID and vcore.


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadlyEmbrace*
> 
> Sorry, didn't mean to confuse you more.
> The reason I chose the lower 1.104v in the example above is because that is the stock voltage at which most chips run under stock clocks. It is just to demonstrate the basis of how vid and offset work to affect the final vcore we will reach. While 1.24 to 1.25v is a fair assumption at 4.5GHz the voltage tend to differ significantly more between processors as the clock speed is pushed up.
> Now let's take a step ahead to where we want to end up when we OC.
> Let's say we decide to start at a voltage of 1.24 for our vcore. You will set this voltage manually (the BIOS contains an option for vcore voltage, Manual or Offset)
> Now, when we boot up our vcore will be 1.24v across all of our CPUs operating frequencies (So from 1.6GHz at the low end up to 4.5GHz at the high end), let's say we now run Prime95 and we get an error, we will restart and push our voltage up a notch, so we end up at 1.245v. We will repeat our Prime95 runs, pushing vcore up a notch after each failure or until our CPU is stable.
> Let's say we reach a stable point at 1.25v for our vcore with a vid (as read by Core Temp) of 1.1909v
> Now, we want to convert our setting from manual to offset so we will take:
> 1.25 (our stable vcore) - 1.1909 (our vid at our desired frequency) and this gives us a difference of 0.0591. We will take this as an offset of +0.06 as we cannot set an offset that exactly match our difference.
> After this, when our PC runs again the VID will be 1.1909 under load plus our offset of 0.06 which will give us a vcore of 1.25v
> I hope this makes more sense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shout if you need me to explain more


We need to start over at the very beginning.

My processor can't run at 0.0591v, I don't have a clue where you get an offset of +0.06. We got vcore 1.25v, - 1.1909 and now +0.06.









I should probably tell you math is my weak link!


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Use BIOS overclocking, not software overclocking. Set everything to the guide. Only thing, change multi to 42 and vcore to +auto. Go into Windows, run prime95 normal blend and get these infos down, VID and vcore.


What guide, I thought we are in the guide?


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Use BIOS overclocking, not software overclocking. Set everything to the guide. Only thing, change multi to 42 and vcore to +auto. Go into Windows, run prime95 normal blend and get these infos down, VID and vcore.
> 
> 
> 
> What guide, I thought we are in the guide?
Click to expand...

We are but I meant all the settings in your BIOS should be set to what I have put on in the first page of the guide.







Anyway, ok. We will start from there. Set everything how it is to the guide (first page) as much as you can. Only things that are different is that PLL Overvoltage should be enabled, turbo ratio 42, and vcore to 1.20. Boot up and tell me what you get.

1 thing I need to know though, what is your desired OC?


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> We are but I meant all the settings in your BIOS should be set to what I have put on in the first page of the guide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, ok. We will start from there. Set everything how it is to the guide (first page) as much as you can. Only things that are different is that PLL Overvoltage should be enabled, turbo ratio 42, and vcore to 1.20. Boot up and tell me what you get.
> 1 thing I need to know though, what is your desired OC?


Well right now I'm just trying to get the basics down before I actually start overclocking, in the first few days of October I'll start my overclocking (more free time) and I'm looking for maximum overclock possible, 4.5GHz - 4.8GHz 24/7.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> We are but I meant all the settings in your BIOS should be set to what I have put on in the first page of the guide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, ok. We will start from there. Set everything how it is to the guide (first page) as much as you can. Only things that are different is that PLL Overvoltage should be enabled, turbo ratio 42, and vcore to 1.20. Boot up and tell me what you get.
> 1 thing I need to know though, what is your desired OC?
> 
> 
> 
> Well right now I'm just trying to get the basics down before I actually start overclocking, in the first few days of October I'll start my overclocking (more free time) and I'm looking for maximum overclock possible, 4.5GHz - 4.8GHz 24/7.
Click to expand...

4.5 GHz is perfect for you. You won't see a difference between the 4.5 and 4.8. Can you start or are you still waiting for parts?


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> 4.5 GHz is perfect for you. You won't see a difference between the 4.5 and 4.8. Can you start or are you still waiting for parts?


No still waiting for a few parts, it's the little things that throw a wrench into your builds. I have until that time (Oct. 3 off work more free time) I get the parts to decide whether to get Windows 7 or 8, I don't want to upgrade after buying into Windows 7 unless Window 8 proves unworthy for desktops. Really, not performance advantage going from 4.5GHz to 4.8GHz even when games like Crysis 3 are almost here? The most graphics cards I'll ever have is two GK110's!


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> 4.5 GHz is perfect for you. You won't see a difference between the 4.5 and 4.8. Can you start or are you still waiting for parts?
> 
> 
> 
> No still waiting for a few parts, it's the little things that throw a wrench into your builds. I have until that time (Oct. 3 off work more free time) I get the parts to decide whether to get Windows 7 or 8, I don't want to upgrade after buying into Windows 7 unless Window 8 proves unworthy for desktops. Really, not performance advantage going from 4.5GHz to 4.8GHz even when games like Crysis 3 are almost here? The most graphics cards I'll ever have is two GK110's!
Click to expand...

The difference between 4.5 and 4.8 is probably 1/2 an FPS and it isn't worth the extra bump in vcore and temp. Get Win7! Win8 SUCKS!


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> The difference between 4.5 and 4.8 is probably 1/2 an FPS and it isn't worth the extra bump in vcore and temp. Get Win7! Win8 SUCKS!


I think removing the Start Button was a huge mistake, Win7 it is. I'm guessing it's best to have my build up and running before I start to try and understand all of the proper settings, I'm better at hand-on rather than trying to imagine it now. Does it make a difference whether I buy Win7 with or without Service Pack 1?


----------



## Essenbe

I would say get the one with SP1. It will save you considerable updates, one being SP1, which is quite a large update and one some people have trouble installing.


----------



## [Adz]

If there's a difference in price, go without SP1. It's a free update you can easily download.
If it's the same price, get SP1


----------



## mahiv87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> We are but I meant all the settings in your BIOS should be set to what I have put on in the first page of the guide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, ok. We will start from there. Set everything how it is to the guide (first page) as much as you can. Only things that are different is that PLL Overvoltage should be enabled, turbo ratio 42, and vcore to 1.20. Boot up and tell me what you get.
> 1 thing I need to know though, what is your desired OC?


Ok. I followed your instructions on the first page and i get 1.264 vcore @ 4.2ghz. When i manually set the voltage to 1.200, i get 1.160 @ 4.2ghz.


----------



## vipergtspa

Hi,

First I just wanted to say great how to thread.

Second I am in need of some help with my OC mainly because of my MB which is a Biostar TZ77XE3. I am trying for a 4.5GHz OC which I can get stable with two different setups in the bios, first way is using fixed mode for the Vcore and having it set at 1.270V but in order for this to work I have to disable the CPU Vcore Loadline. Because if I leave it enabled I have to use 1.340V to have it run stable, also while I was doing all of my testing starting from stock settings up to the 4.5GHz I seen that in fixed mode while lets say set to 4.2GHz with the Vcore set to 1.200V it would show that voltage until I ran the test then it would drop to 1.152V through out the testing. But if I then turned off the Vcore Loadline it would stay at what I put it at.

The next setting that I could get to run stable was in offset mode at + 0.100V with the fixed set at 1.250V factory default and Loadline enabled. Which would get me at 1.340V max.

All my testing was done with Intel burn, prime 95, and aida 64 while using core temps, cpu-z, and cpuid for monitering tools.

Through all of the testing my temps never went past 73C max even at 1.340V.

So if anyone could please help me out with this I would greatlly appreciate it, and this is my first time overclocking so sorry for being a noobie here but there is not alot of info out there on OC with biostar MB.

Thanks
Jeff

Computer specs
Intel I5-3570k
Corsair H100 push/pull
Biostar TZ77XE3
8 Gigs G.Skill ripjaws 1600 DDR3
Sapphire Radeon HD6950
Kingston HyperX 120g SSD
Seagate Barracuda 500GB 7200 RPM
Thermaltake 750w PSU
Cooler Master HAF X ATX Full Tower
Windows 7 Ultimate 64Bit


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mahiv87*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> We are but I meant all the settings in your BIOS should be set to what I have put on in the first page of the guide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, ok. We will start from there. Set everything how it is to the guide (first page) as much as you can. Only things that are different is that PLL Overvoltage should be enabled, turbo ratio 42, and vcore to 1.20. Boot up and tell me what you get.
> 1 thing I need to know though, what is your desired OC?
> 
> 
> 
> Ok. I followed your instructions on the first page and i get 1.264 vcore @ 4.2ghz. When i manually set the voltage to 1.200, i get 1.160 @ 4.2ghz.
Click to expand...

Ok, a few things I need to know from you!

1. What is your desired OC?
2. What is your max vcore?
3. What cooling do you have?
4. Are you willing to be patient? I only help those who want to be helped and patience is key!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vipergtspa*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> First I just wanted to say great how to thread.
> 
> Second I am in need of some help with my OC mainly because of my MB which is a Biostar TZ77XE3. I am trying for a 4.5GHz OC which I can get stable with two different setups in the bios, first way is using fixed mode for the Vcore and having it set at 1.270V but in order for this to work I have to disable the CPU Vcore Loadline. Because if I leave it enabled I have to use 1.340V to have it run stable, also while I was doing all of my testing starting from stock settings up to the 4.5GHz I seen that in fixed mode while lets say set to 4.2GHz with the Vcore set to 1.200V it would show that voltage until I ran the test then it would drop to 1.152V through out the testing. But if I then turned off the Vcore Loadline it would stay at what I put it at.
> 
> The next setting that I could get to run stable was in offset mode at + 0.100V with the fixed set at 1.250V factory default and Loadline enabled. Which would get me at 1.340V max.
> 
> All my testing was done with Intel burn, prime 95, and aida 64 while using core temps, cpu-z, and cpuid for monitering tools.
> 
> Through all of the testing my temps never went past 73C max even at 1.340V.
> 
> So if anyone could please help me out with this I would greatlly appreciate it, and this is my first time overclocking so sorry for being a noobie here but there is not alot of info out there on OC with biostar MB.
> 
> Thanks
> Jeff


I can help you to a limit. I have personally never bought a Biostar mobo but I'm guessing you have the essential overclocking features. First things first:
1. Set LLC to Ultra High (75%)
2. Set vcore to manual 1.25000
3. Set multi to 42 (4.2GHz)
4. Set RAM to 1333 9-9-9-24 2T
5. Only use prime95, CPU-Z, and CoreTemp. (I don't like the other programs so just limit yourself to these for now)


----------



## vipergtspa

Thank you for the quick response back.

I dont have the option to set vcore to manual just speced, auto, fixed, and offset.

There is no option in bios to change LLC and my ram setting is setup using xmp profile 1 with auto.

I do have photos of my bio if that would help I can try to load them for you, just let me know.

Thanks
Jeff


----------



## mahiv87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Ok, a few things I need to know from you!
> 1. What is your desired OC?
> 2. What is your max vcore?
> 3. What cooling do you have?
> 4. Are you willing to be patient? I only help those who want to be helped and patience is key!


1. Desired OC is 4.5-4.8
2. Max vcore im willing to go? Whatever it takes for 4.5-4.8 unless the temps are unsafe.
3. I have a h80 push pull
4. Yes


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vipergtspa*
> 
> Thank you for the quick response back.
> 
> I dont have the option to set vcore to manual just speced, auto, fixed, and offset.
> 
> There is no option in bios to change LLC and my ram setting is setup using xmp profile 1 with auto.
> 
> I do have photos of my bio if that would help I can try to load them for you, just let me know.
> 
> Thanks
> Jeff


Yea, try doing that. I might see what you have to change.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mahiv87*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Ok, a few things I need to know from you!
> 1. What is your desired OC?
> 2. What is your max vcore?
> 3. What cooling do you have?
> 4. Are you willing to be patient? I only help those who want to be helped and patience is key!
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Desired OC is 4.5-4.8
> 2. Max vcore im willing to go? Whatever it takes for 4.5-4.8 unless the temps are unsafe.
> 3. I have a h80 push pull
> 4. Yes
Click to expand...

Ok, I would say the best OC is 4.5 because anything higher is just e-peen. Ultimately, it's your choice!


----------



## mahiv87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Ok, I would say the best OC is 4.5 because anything higher is just e-peen. Ultimately, it's your choice!


4.5 is fine with me. Thanks for the help


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mahiv87*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Ok, I would say the best OC is 4.5 because anything higher is just e-peen. Ultimately, it's your choice!
> 
> 
> 
> 4.5 is fine with me. Thanks for the help
Click to expand...

Do you have everything set to the guide? Wow, a sudden surge of people viewing the thread...


----------



## mahiv87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Do you have everything set to the guide? Wow, a sudden surge of people viewing the thread...


I dont have my ram set at 1333. Is it necessary?


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mahiv87*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Do you have everything set to the guide? Wow, a sudden surge of people viewing the thread...
> 
> 
> 
> I dont have my ram set at 1333. Is it necessary?
Click to expand...

For now, it is. We want to minimize your BSOD errors to CPU only. We will change it back to 1600 and it won't affect the stability of your OC!


----------



## mahiv87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> For now, it is. We want to minimize your BSOD errors to CPU only. We will change it back to 1600 and it won't affect the stability of your OC!


Gotcha. I changed it to 1333


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mahiv87*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> For now, it is. We want to minimize your BSOD errors to CPU only. We will change it back to 1600 and it won't affect the stability of your OC!
> 
> 
> 
> Gotcha. I changed it to 1333
Click to expand...

Sorry, I went to get some food.

Can you boot?

If you can, change multi to 45 and then manual vcore to 1.25v. After that, try to run blend 10 minutes. Normal blend.


----------



## vipergtspa




----------



## mahiv87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Sorry, I went to get some food.
> Can you boot?
> If you can, change multi to 45 and then manual vcore to 1.25v. After that, try to run blend 10 minutes. Normal blend.


I did boot and i went ahead and ran 10 minutes of prime. I left it in offset+ and got 1.328 for my vcore. I'll bump the multi to 45 and manual vcore at 1.25v now.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mahiv87*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Sorry, I went to get some food.
> Can you boot?
> If you can, change multi to 45 and then manual vcore to 1.25v. After that, try to run blend 10 minutes. Normal blend.
> 
> 
> 
> I did boot and i went ahead and ran 10 minutes of prime. I left it in offset+ and got 1.328 for my vcore. I'll bump the multi to 45 and manual vcore at 1.25v now.
Click to expand...

Try running prime95 with 1.25v for 10 minutes on 45x. After that, report back.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vipergtspa*


1. Enable Internal PLL Override
2. Change the RAM timings to 9-9-9-24 2T
3. Change vcore mode to manual
4. Change vcore to 1.25vcore
5. CPU Vcore loadline disabled
6. Disable C3 and C6

After that, go into Windows and attempt to run prime95 blend for 12 hours or until you deem it stable. Some people say 1 hour, some 12. Your choice!


----------



## mahiv87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Try running prime95 with 1.25v for 10 minutes on 45x. After that, report back.


At 45X with 1.25v I got BSOD 0x50 before windows even started.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mahiv87*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Try running prime95 with 1.25v for 10 minutes on 45x. After that, report back.
> 
> 
> 
> At 45X with 1.25v I got BSOD 0x50 before windows even started.
Click to expand...

How did you get that if you downclocked your RAM? Make sure you are using 9-9-9-24 2T and 1333 Freq.


----------



## mahiv87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> How did you get that if you downclocked your RAM? Make sure you are using 9-9-9-24 2T and 1333 Freq.


Beats me. I did downclock my ram. I'll double check the timings.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mahiv87*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> How did you get that if you downclocked your RAM? Make sure you are using 9-9-9-24 2T and 1333 Freq.
> 
> 
> 
> Beats me. I did downclock my ram. I'll double check the timings.
Click to expand...

Make sure everything is set to what it is in the guide.

Change DRAM Voltage to 1.50000
Change PLL to 1.8000
Change ratio to 44.


----------



## vipergtspa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> 1. Enable Internal PLL Override
> 2. Change the RAM timings to 9-9-9-24 2T
> 3. Change vcore mode to manual
> 4. Change vcore to 1.25vcore
> 5. CPU Vcore loadline disabled
> 6. Disable C3 and C6
> After that, go into Windows and attempt to run prime95 blend for 12 hours or until you deem it stable. Some people say 1 hour, some 12. Your choice!


1. Ok
2. Ok
3. Only have the choice between fixed, offset, auto, and speced modes
4. Ok but I need 1.270V for 4.5GHz to run stable
5. Ok but do I leave this off for good ? even when I run in offset mode after testing is done.
6. Ok had both disabled

Thanks
Jeff


----------



## mahiv87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Make sure everything is set to what it is in the guide.
> Change DRAM Voltage to 1.50000
> Change PLL to 1.8000
> Change ratio to 44.


I manually set it to 9-9-9-24-2 1333hz and the voltage to 1.5 and this time i got BSOD 0x0a before Windows started. My PLL is already 1.8000. I'll drop it to 44 and see what happens.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vipergtspa*
> 
> 1. Ok
> 2. Ok
> 3. Only have the choice between fixed, offset, auto, and speced modes
> 4. Ok but I need 1.270V for 4.5GHz to run stable
> 5. Ok but do I leave this off for good ? even when I run in offset mode after testing is done.
> 6. Ok had both disabled


3. Fixed vcore
4. Are you 100% positive that you need 1.270vcore for 4.5 stable?
5. We will re-enable afterwards


----------



## mahiv87

Here's where im at with 44x and 1.250v after 10 mins of prime


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mahiv87*
> 
> Here's where im at with 44x and 1.250v after 10 mins of prime


Change multi to 45 and try running then and then report back.


----------



## mahiv87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Change multi to 45 and try running then and then report back.


Started prime and almost immediately got BSOD 0xe3.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mahiv87*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Change multi to 45 and try running then and then report back.
> 
> 
> 
> Started prime and almost immediately got BSOD 0xe3.
Click to expand...

Increase vcore to 1.270 and try it again.


----------



## mahiv87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Increase vcore to 1.270 and try it again.


I got that BSOD 0x50 again... I hope i dont have a bad stick.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mahiv87*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Increase vcore to 1.270 and try it again.
> 
> 
> 
> I got that BSOD 0x50 again... I hope i dont have a bad stick.
Click to expand...

Hmm, I'm not sure. Can you check the RAM with memtest?


----------



## mahiv87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Hmm, I'm not sure. Can you check the RAM with memtest?


I dont have memtest, or any disk, to do so. I went ahead and bumped the voltage to 1.305 and i was able to run 10 mins of prime without any errors., anything below this crashed. Is there anything else i need to do?


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mahiv87*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Hmm, I'm not sure. Can you check the RAM with memtest?
> 
> 
> 
> I dont have memtest, or any disk, to do so. I went ahead and bumped the voltage to 1.305 and i was able to run 10 mins of prime without any errors., anything below this crashed. Is there anything else i need to do?
Click to expand...

Try lowering vcore and upping the dram voltage to 1.65000. Don't worry, you aren't going to hurt your CPU 1 bit.


----------



## shankstas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Keep the vcore at 1.275 and make RAM voltage to 1.65. Don't worry, you won't hurt the chip a single bit. It will make sure you have stability. It seems your worker failures are limited to the RAM and if you get any more errors with prime95 after the DRAM voltage increase, ignore it. The chance of your OC failing during use is almost 0%.


Hey thanks for the reply, but I was already at work when you wrote this so before I left I had bumped it up one last time to "vcore 1.285 x 45" it ran prime for 12 hours. I looked in event viewer and noticed that throughout my OC'ing I was getting "whea warnings" (I had over 200+ of them) but they stopped right when I hit 1.285v. I ran prime again for 38 hours to make sure I didnt generate no more whea errors and it didn't. Since I'm stable here do you think I should even bother trying what you mentioned? (1.275 with RAM voltage at 1.65).

My final stable values are "vcore 1.285 x 45", Ram timings "10-11-10-30 2T at 1866 with 1.5v" with max temps 82-89-84-82. I compared myself with the sheet at the ivy bridge stable club and the chart from sin0822

I noticed sins voltage is a lot lower but hes also on 4gb or 8gb (some of his pics show either 4 or 8gb) while on the ivy chart there some people with voltages close to mine and they have 16gb or more. I'm assuming since I have 16gb of ram that this might be normal since from what "ive read more ram = stress IMC more.

I'm gonna OC my GPU now so after I get that stable ill do the offset stuff from this guide but you didn't answer my question on whether I should switch my offset sign to negative since my offset value comes out negative.

1.285 - 1.2860 = -0.001

Let me know if I'm wrong about anything. Thanks!


----------



## mahiv87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Try lowering vcore and upping the dram voltage to 1.65000. Don't worry, you aren't going to hurt your CPU 1 bit.


I tried the vcore at 1.275-1.290 with the dram voltage at 1.65 and got BSOD each time.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shankstas*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Keep the vcore at 1.275 and make RAM voltage to 1.65. Don't worry, you won't hurt the chip a single bit. It will make sure you have stability. It seems your worker failures are limited to the RAM and if you get any more errors with prime95 after the DRAM voltage increase, ignore it. The chance of your OC failing during use is almost 0%.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey thanks for the reply, but I was already at work when you wrote this so before I left I had bumped it up one last time to "vcore 1.285 x 45" it ran prime for 12 hours. I looked in event viewer and noticed that throughout my OC'ing I was getting "whea warnings" (I had over 200+ of them) but they stopped right when I hit 1.285v. I ran prime again for 38 hours to make sure I didnt generate no more whea errors and it didn't. Since I'm stable here do you think I should even bother trying what you mentioned? (1.275 with RAM voltage at 1.65).
> 
> My final stable values are "vcore 1.285 x 45", Ram timings "10-11-10-30 2T at 1866 with 1.5v" with max temps 82-89-84-82. I compared myself with the sheet at the ivy bridge stable club and the chart from sin0822
> 
> I noticed sins voltage is a lot lower but hes also on 4gb or 8gb (some of his pics show either 4 or 8gb) while on the ivy chart there some people with voltages close to mine and they have 16gb or more. I'm assuming since I have 16gb of ram that this might be normal since from what "ive read more ram = stress IMC more.
> 
> I'm gonna OC my GPU now so after I get that stable ill do the offset stuff from this guide but you didn't answer my question on whether I should switch my offset sign to negative since my offset value comes out negative.
> 
> 1.285 - 1.2860 = -0.001
> 
> Let me know if I'm wrong about anything. Thanks!
Click to expand...

I believe the lowest you can get for either positive or negative would be 0.005. Now, I recommend you running +0.005 because it gives you insurance you won't fail and it's a slight bump so it wouldn't harm temps or damage your CPU at all. I recommend a +0.005 offset in your case.


----------



## vipergtspa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> 3. Fixed vcore
> 4. Are you 100% positive that you need 1.270vcore for 4.5 stable?
> 5. We will re-enable afterwards


Ok I have done everything that you have suggested but now when testing with Prime 95 I keep getting BSOD 3 of them 0x000000F7 - 0x000000FC - 0x0000000A

I feel like every time I start to move forward with this OC I take 10 steps backwards

Thanks again for all of your help, I am very great full.

Jeff


----------



## vipergtspa

So I think I found what was causing the BSOD and fixed it.

Now I need to know whats next to finish this OC? Because I setup everything in my bios to what you suggested and ran Prime 95 for 4 hours with no errors









4.5GHz with CPU Vcore 1.270V in Fixed Mode and with CPU Vcore loadline, Internal PLL, and C3 - C6 all disabled

Thanks
Jeff


----------



## Swag

Are you confident that it's stable?


----------



## kkampbel32

Swag got a question for you. I got my I5-3570k OC'd to 4.6 right now. Ran AIDA 64 stess test and at 100% load I'm showing pretty steady 1.336-1.345 volts stable. Temps are upper 60's lower 70's with a noctua NH-D14. Is that too much voltage for an Ivy chip? And if not, where would be a good limit for my voltage to be at stable and at 100% load?


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kkampbel32*
> 
> Swag got a question for you. I got my I5-3570k OC'd to 4.6 right now. Ran AIDA 64 stess test and at 100% load I'm showing pretty steady 1.336-1.345 volts stable. Temps are upper 60's lower 70's with a noctua NH-D14. Is that too much voltage for an Ivy chip? And if not, where would be a good limit for my voltage to be at stable and at 100% load?


I'd say about 1.375 - 1.4000 vcore. Ivy is pretty strong against damage so you won't be hurting it at all as long as temps are good of course and as you said, your temps are amazing.


----------



## vipergtspa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Are you confident that it's stable?


I did 10 minute test prior to the 4 hour test to find out what Vcore would work, so I would say yes its stable. With all of the testing I have done over the last week with this everything is pointing in the direction of 1.270V is whats needed for my CPU to be stable at 4.5GHz.

Unless you feel differentlly about this?

Jeff


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vipergtspa*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Are you confident that it's stable?
> 
> 
> 
> I did 10 minute test prior to the 4 hour test to find out what Vcore would work, so I would say yes its stable. With all of the testing I have done over the last week with this everything is pointing in the direction of 1.270V is whats needed for my CPU to be stable at 4.5GHz.
> 
> Unless you feel differentlly about this?
> 
> Jeff
Click to expand...

I can't determine anything but give you advice. If you think it's stable, then it's stable. We can change it over to offset and you can forget about the overclock.







What's your VID when under prime95?


----------



## vipergtspa

Is there no way now to make this work with it setup in offset mode and with loadline enables?


----------



## Swag

Ok, what's your VID?


----------



## vipergtspa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Ok, what's your VID?


VID 1.2760V while running prime 95 and 1.2860V when its off.


----------



## Tulion

Hey, I'm currently following this guide to the "T" - so first off thanks!

I'm currently stress testing a 48 multi - having started from 42, I've yet to touch the voltage outside of the original changes in the BIOS.

I'm currently showing Temps of 75-86-87-79
CPU-Z "Core Voltage" of 1.520

3570k, z77 Asus V-Pro, H100 Push

- Should I keep bumping up the multi until errors?
- If I manage to reach 5.0, or any decent OC really - How would I go about attempting to test with a lower voltage for 24/7 use?

Edit: 4.8G passed @ said temps / voltage - attempting 4.9?

49 multi = 82 - 89 - 87 - 78 temps "Core Voltage" of 1.52


----------



## Tulion

Well, 5.0Ghz BSOD, didn't get the error down and wasn't sure how to really read it or if I had the right tools installed to pull it out. Temps were right around 92 when it went out though as far as max. I'm thinking I should realistically aim for like 4.8Ghz - but to get the voltage down to a more reasonable level *is this unnecessary* I should change CPU Offset voltage from auto to a fixed value, currently set at offset mode, + offset, auto.

Looking for advice - also see above post!

Thanks for the help!

- not sure if it helps, but in BIOS when I change the setting for "CPU Voltage" to "Offset Mode" - it shows 1.340V to the left.


----------



## CBZ323

Im currently at 4.6 with 1.28 and torture test such as IBT work fine. However, games and Prime 95 crash (in windows, as in an unexpected error has occurred). Is that due to the OC. It didnt happen before. My temps are in the high 60's low 70's at the most.


----------



## midniteboss

My VID is 1.2260 and my voltage is 1.265 in the bios.

Been running Prime95 custom blend tests with 128k FFT minimum and maximum for over an hour now with a manual voltage and no errors.

Given my VID and core voltage, how would I figure out the offset voltage that I would need to you use?

3770k w/H100 in Push
Highest temperatures @4.6 after 1 hour and 20 minutes with the custom blend test with1.265v are 78 - 83 - 78 - 79


----------



## midniteboss

Never mind I figured it out. I just subtracted my VID from my vCore and got 0.039 so I put 0.040 as my offset voltage. (1.265 - 1.2260 = 0.039 = 0.040)

I am once again running Prime95 with custom blend.

FFT 128K (MIN + MAX) for 10 minutes

So far so good. I will let you guys know how my temperatures and stability is after 5-6 hours of Prime.

By the way Im doing a 4.6ghz overclock on a 3770k with the H100 in push.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vipergtspa*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Ok, what's your VID?
> 
> 
> 
> VID 1.2760V while running prime 95 and 1.2860V when its off.
Click to expand...

Listen the the prime95 VID.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tulion*
> 
> Hey, I'm currently following this guide to the "T" - so first off thanks!
> 
> I'm currently stress testing a 48 multi - having started from 42, I've yet to touch the voltage outside of the original changes in the BIOS.
> 
> I'm currently showing Temps of 75-86-87-79
> CPU-Z "Core Voltage" of 1.520
> 
> 3570k, z77 Asus V-Pro, H100 Push
> 
> - Should I keep bumping up the multi until errors?
> - If I manage to reach 5.0, or any decent OC really - How would I go about attempting to test with a lower voltage for 24/7 use?
> 
> Edit: 4.8G passed @ said temps / voltage - attempting 4.9?
> 
> 49 multi = 82 - 89 - 87 - 78 temps "Core Voltage" of 1.52


Ok! Turn off now! First of all, when I meant to use auto, I meant 42x because it doesn't scale as much. The higher you go, the more voltage, I'd stop now and go to a safe voltage. Safe voltage for Ivy is 1.375 - 1.400 max okay? 1.52vcore for a prolonged time would cause damage to it because that is waaaaaaaaaay up there.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CBZ323*
> 
> Im currently at 4.6 with 1.28 and torture test such as IBT work fine. However, games and Prime 95 crash (in windows, as in an unexpected error has occurred). Is that due to the OC. It didnt happen before. My temps are in the high 60's low 70's at the most.


It is unstable, when checking stability, use prime95. Re evaluate your OC and try new voltages with prime95 as your stress-tester.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *midniteboss*
> 
> My VID is 1.2260 and my voltage is 1.265 in the bios.
> 
> Been running Prime95 custom blend tests with 128k FFT minimum and maximum for over an hour now with a manual voltage and no errors.
> 
> Given my VID and core voltage, how would I figure out the offset voltage that I would need to you use?
> 
> 3770k w/H100 in Push
> Highest temperatures @4.6 after 1 hour and 20 minutes with the custom blend test with1.265v are 78 - 83 - 78 - 79


Vcore - Vvid = Voffset


----------



## vipergtspa

VID 1.2760V


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vipergtspa*
> 
> VID 1.2760V


Vcore - Vvid = Voffset

1.270 - 1.2760 = -0.0060


----------



## vipergtspa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Vcore - Vvid = Voffset
> 1.270 - 1.2760 = -0.0060


Thanks

I will test that out.

I had a question as well, if using turbo mode for the multipler I will allways have to disable the CPU loadline and if using fixed mode it can be enabled, regardless of Vcore setting ?


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vipergtspa*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Vcore - Vvid = Voffset
> 1.270 - 1.2760 = -0.0060
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> I will test that out.
> 
> I had a question as well, if using turbo mode for the multipler I will allways have to disable the CPU loadline and if using fixed mode it can be enabled, regardless of Vcore setting ?
Click to expand...

LLC should be enabled with offset and could be disabled for manual, but normally disabled for your case.


----------



## vipergtspa

Fixed CPU Ratio - Disabled
CPU Ratio
CPU Clock - 10000
CPU C1E - Enabled
Enhanced Intel Speedstep Technology - Enabled
Internal PLL Override - Enabled

CPU Turbo Mode - Enabled
1.Core Ratio Limit - 45
2.Core Ratio Limit - 45
3.Core Ratio Limit - 45
4.Core Ratio Limit - 45

CPU Vcore Mode - Offset Mode
CPU Vcore Offset - +0.060V
CPU Vcore Fixed - 1.270V
IGD Vcore Mode - Auto
IGD Vcore Offset - +0.000V
IGD Vcore Fixed - 1.250V
CPU Vcore Loadline - Disabled

Active Processor Cores - All
Limit CPUID Maximum - Disabled
Execute Disable Bit - Enabled
Intel Virtualization Technology - Disabled
Hardware Prefetch - Enabled
Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch - Enabled
CPU C3 Report - Disabled
CPU C6 Report - Disabled

I hope that is setup right ? and if so maybe it could help someone else with OC on a Biostar MB.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vipergtspa*
> 
> Fixed CPU Ratio - Disabled
> CPU Ratio
> CPU Clock - 10000
> CPU C1E - Enabled
> Enhanced Intel Speedstep Technology - Enabled
> Internal PLL Override - Enabled
> 
> CPU Turbo Mode - Enabled
> 1.Core Ratio Limit - 45
> 2.Core Ratio Limit - 45
> 3.Core Ratio Limit - 45
> 4.Core Ratio Limit - 45
> 
> CPU Vcore Mode - Offset Mode
> CPU Vcore Offset - +0.060V
> CPU Vcore Fixed - 1.270V
> IGD Vcore Mode - Auto
> IGD Vcore Offset - +0.000V
> IGD Vcore Fixed - 1.250V
> CPU Vcore Loadline - Disabled
> 
> Active Processor Cores - All
> Limit CPUID Maximum - Disabled
> Execute Disable Bit - Enabled
> Intel Virtualization Technology - Disabled
> Hardware Prefetch - Enabled
> Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch - Enabled
> CPU C3 Report - Disabled
> CPU C6 Report - Disabled
> 
> I hope that is setup right ? and if so maybe it could help someone else with OC on a Biostar MB.


Looks good, but I was just wondering, what's CPU-Z say when you put it under load with these settings? It seems that offset looks off.


----------



## vipergtspa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Looks good, but I was just wondering, what's CPU-Z say when you put it under load with these settings? It seems that offset looks off.


Yeah it was off, I was getting 1.34V during testing.

I think I may have misunderstood you on Vcore - Vvid = Voffset
1.270 - 1.2760 = -0.0060

Redoing the test now, will let you know how it goes.

Thanks again
Jeff


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vipergtspa*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Looks good, but I was just wondering, what's CPU-Z say when you put it under load with these settings? It seems that offset looks off.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah it was off, I was getting 1.34V during testing.
> 
> I think I may have misunderstood you on Vcore - Vvid = Voffset
> 1.270 - 1.2760 = -0.0060
> 
> Redoing the test now, will let you know how it goes.
> 
> Thanks again
> Jeff
Click to expand...

It would probably be -0.005 because it usually goes in increments of 0.005. Put it in as -0.005 because -0.010 will cause problems.


----------



## vipergtspa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> It would probably be -0.005 because it usually goes in increments of 0.005. Put it in as -0.005 because -0.010 will cause problems.


So I just tested for 30 minutes and it is passing so far, but I changed 2 things from my last setup.

First is I changed the Vcore offset to 0.000V and second thing I changed was the Vcore fixed to 1.250V which during testing CPU-Z was showing 1.284V with VID at 1.2860V

I would like to do that but my MB does not have a negative setting


----------



## vipergtspa

Allmost forgot that my MB only increases by +0.010 at a time


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vipergtspa*
> 
> Allmost forgot that my MB only increases by +0.010 at a time


Oh ok, so +0.000 isn't bad. Just keep it at that and you should be stable.


----------



## vipergtspa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Oh ok, so +0.000 isn't bad. Just keep it at that and you should be stable.


So far so good.

I sure hope so, this has been a long process but thanks to you for helping me I have learned a great deal about overclocking CPU's ( even with a not so friendlly MB for OC) and if this ends up stable I will be happy but I feel like it could be better or maybe something is off still.

I will report back some time tomorrow after I let this OC test for 12 hours in prime.

Thanks
Jeff


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vipergtspa*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Oh ok, so +0.000 isn't bad. Just keep it at that and you should be stable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far so good.
> 
> I sure hope so, this has been a long process but thanks to you for helping me I have learned a great deal about overclocking CPU's ( even with a not so friendlly MB for OC) and if this ends up stable I will be happy but I feel like it could be better or maybe something is off still.
> 
> I will report back some time tomorrow after I let this OC test for 12 hours in prime.
> 
> Thanks
> Jeff
Click to expand...

Great, sorry I couldn't help as much, I'm still unfamiliar with Biostar boards.







Slowly and slowly I read up on other boards like I finished learning about Asrock, it's EVGA this time.


----------



## Fallout323f

[Sun Sep 23 08:49:31 2012]
Self-test 224K passed!
Self-test 224K passed!
FATAL ERROR: Rounding was 0.49609375, expected less than 0.4
Hardware failure detected, consult stress.txt file.
after 6h 1 min in the stresstest.

all settings like the guide.
100*44
cpu pll 1.60000
offsett -0.060.
1.208~1.216v

any comments to solve the problem


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fallout323f*
> 
> [Sun Sep 23 08:49:31 2012]
> Self-test 224K passed!
> Self-test 224K passed!
> FATAL ERROR: Rounding was 0.49609375, expected less than 0.4
> Hardware failure detected, consult stress.txt file.
> after 6h 1 min in the stresstest.
> 
> all settings like the guide.
> 100*44
> cpu pll 1.60000
> offsett -0.060.
> 1.208~1.216v
> 
> any comments to solve the problem


Increase vcore. This is a result in too low vcore. A notch or two will let you pass 12 hours.









Make offset -0.050. You should be good. Also, I'd aim for a 4.5GHz OC so you can get the maximum OC benefit.


----------



## Fallout323f

low voltage is a addiction.
how low can we go


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fallout323f*
> 
> low voltage is a addiction.
> how low can we go


It is but don't want to sacrifice stability for low voltage.


----------



## CBZ323

Thanks for the guide!

Right now im getting 4.5Ghz at 1.235 vcore and stable with pretty decent temps.

When I try higher overclocks my programs start crashing but I dont get BSODs. Just "an error occurred".


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CBZ323*
> 
> Thanks for the guide!
> Right now im getting 4.5Ghz at 1.235 vcore and stable with pretty decent temps.
> When I try higher overclocks my programs start crashing but I dont get BSODs. Just "an error occurred".


Those errors indicate unstable OC.


----------



## vipergtspa

I just wanted to report back. with my last setup it past the 12 hour prime 95 test









I also got some new info about my MB Today, I found a new update for the bios which included improved overclocking functions. The biggest functions that where added are - Clock Speed Spectrum (Enabled or Disabled) - Offset Mode (now has a negative setting) - CPU Vcore Loadline (changed its options) Auto, Disabled, 100% loadline, 75% loadline, 50% loadline, and 25% loadline.

I also found out (from another forums) that With Biostar motherboards running with LoadLine enabled (default) is the same as running with Vdroop fully on and LLC off. When you set Loadline to off it is the same as running with LLC set to 100%

But when I tryed setting my LLC to 100% with my current setup it BSOD before loading OS, but that was also with speed spectrum enabled as well, so I am going to try it with spectrum disabled and see what happens.

Dont have much time tonight (4:30am) to try all of this out so it will have to wait until tomorrow but I will report back with results.

Thanks
Jeff


----------



## Hpman77

First of all let me say a HUGE thank you to this forum! I just upgraded from a 2600k running at 4.5 24/7 on a sabertooth p67 and 16gb ddr3 vengence 1866 to my new toy. Currently, i built a sabertooth X79 with an I7-3930K clocked at 4.8GHZ 24/7. (I never do sleep mode). I put it in a corsair 650D cooled with an h100. I built one for a client and then one for myself. Memory is 32GB kit ddr3 1866 vengence. I simply changed the mem voltage to manual 1.5, set the cpu coltage to 1.35, ant put the multiplier at 48 and saw what would happen. All i can say is I love it when a plan comes together! Depending on the temp in my office, the cores range from 40C to 51C. Load ~70-80C. It is freaking AWESOME! I am going to try and hit 5GHz and see if it survives. I will post pics and results after.

Again thank you to all posters for making my life easier.


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vipergtspa*
> 
> I just wanted to report back. with my last setup it past the 12 hour prime 95 test
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also got some new info about my MB Today, I found a new update for the bios which included improved overclocking functions. The biggest functions that where added are - Clock Speed Spectrum (Enabled or Disabled) - Offset Mode (now has a negative setting) - CPU Vcore Loadline (changed its options) Auto, Disabled, 100% loadline, 75% loadline, 50% loadline, and 25% loadline.
> I also found out (from another forums) that With Biostar motherboards running with LoadLine enabled (default) is the same as running with Vdroop fully on and LLC off. When you set Loadline to off it is the same as running with LLC set to 100%
> But when I tryed setting my LLC to 100% with my current setup it BSOD before loading OS, but that was also with speed spectrum enabled as well, so I am going to try it with spectrum disabled and see what happens.
> Dont have much time tonight (4:30am) to try all of this out so it will have to wait until tomorrow but I will report back with results.
> Thanks
> Jeff


Speaking of BIOS updates which one should I be interested in for my M5E? Also are there BIOS versions I should avoid?


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vipergtspa*
> 
> I just wanted to report back. with my last setup it past the 12 hour prime 95 test
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also got some new info about my MB Today, I found a new update for the bios which included improved overclocking functions. The biggest functions that where added are - Clock Speed Spectrum (Enabled or Disabled) - Offset Mode (now has a negative setting) - CPU Vcore Loadline (changed its options) Auto, Disabled, 100% loadline, 75% loadline, 50% loadline, and 25% loadline.
> 
> I also found out (from another forums) that With Biostar motherboards running with LoadLine enabled (default) is the same as running with Vdroop fully on and LLC off. When you set Loadline to off it is the same as running with LLC set to 100%
> 
> But when I tryed setting my LLC to 100% with my current setup it BSOD before loading OS, but that was also with speed spectrum enabled as well, so I am going to try it with spectrum disabled and see what happens.
> 
> Dont have much time tonight (4:30am) to try all of this out so it will have to wait until tomorrow but I will report back with results.
> 
> Thanks
> Jeff


Use 75% Loadline. LLC reduces Vdroop and running LLC off means Vdroop is completely enabled. So no to your question if LLC is set to 100%, is it the same as off. With changing LLC, you change the offset value. Change it to 75%LLC and then try different offset values until you can get into BIOS and get your VID again and get a new offset. It changes.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *vipergtspa*
> 
> I just wanted to report back. with my last setup it past the 12 hour prime 95 test
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also got some new info about my MB Today, I found a new update for the bios which included improved overclocking functions. The biggest functions that where added are - Clock Speed Spectrum (Enabled or Disabled) - Offset Mode (now has a negative setting) - CPU Vcore Loadline (changed its options) Auto, Disabled, 100% loadline, 75% loadline, 50% loadline, and 25% loadline.
> I also found out (from another forums) that With Biostar motherboards running with LoadLine enabled (default) is the same as running with Vdroop fully on and LLC off. When you set Loadline to off it is the same as running with LLC set to 100%
> But when I tryed setting my LLC to 100% with my current setup it BSOD before loading OS, but that was also with speed spectrum enabled as well, so I am going to try it with spectrum disabled and see what happens.
> Dont have much time tonight (4:30am) to try all of this out so it will have to wait until tomorrow but I will report back with results.
> Thanks
> Jeff
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of BIOS updates which one should I be interested in for my M5E? Also are there BIOS versions I should avoid?
Click to expand...

Just get the most current one, either the first one that says Win8 Compatibility or the one before that. It doesn't really matter which one until they start releasing the new BIOS options which I don't think will happen in our Mobo's currency life time.


----------



## Fallout323f

vdroop? how does it work and how can i stop it from happening?


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fallout323f*
> 
> vdroop? how does it work and how can i stop it from happening?


You don't want to stop it, you want to make the scale better. It decreases voltages proportionately to the clock it's running at. So C1E + Vdroop is the best thing for powersaving.







So for 1.6GHz you need 0.90vcore so it goes down to that and when you put load, it goes to 4.5GHz and you need 1.27vcore and it goes up. Vdroop comes in with the "intensity" of the program. So, prime95 is very intensive, so it uses all of it, while gaming may use 4.5GHz. It may only need 1.25vcore to run so it goes down to 1.25. Sometimes, vdroop miscalculates and you need more vcore than what it thinks so you crash, by increasing the LLC, you lower the vdroop curve and make it more stable in terms of different "intensities" of program. I hope this didn't confuse you and cleared it up for you.


----------



## mahiv87

I was finally able to run memtest for about 8hrs and i had no errors. So i dont know why i kept getting those BSOD's. Anyways, here is where im at now 4.5 @ 1.280v. Is this OC ok for everyday use? Thanks for the help, Swag.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mahiv87*
> 
> I was finally able to run memtest for about 8hrs and i had no errors. So i dont know why i kept getting those BSOD's. Anyways, here is where im at now 4.5 @ 1.280v. Is this OC ok for everyday use? Thanks for the help, Swag.


Perfect. I think 8 hours is enough for everyday use. 4.5GHz is also probably the most voltage efficient clock for Ivy Bridge.


----------



## 303869

Have been doing some 3dmark11 benching and was seeing how far i could push my 3570k, got it at 4.6ghz, 1.28v stable during the benchmark with a max temp on one core at 76c. Got a score of 8577, P6506 overall http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4498026


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyReZar*
> 
> Have been doing some 3dmark11 benching and was seeing how far i could push my 3570k, got it at 4.6ghz, 1.28v stable during the benchmark with a max temp on one core at 76c. Got a score of 8577, P6506 overall http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/4498026


Not bad, looks higher than the average of the scores!


----------



## sherlock

Alright, I have set followed this guide and started testing my *4.2 Ghz OC* on Prime Blend Custom. However I do have a few questions:

I mostly followed the guide to the letter but my board is not a Gene(mine is a P8Z77-V) so there is a few things different:

CPU current capability: I set it to 130% because on my bios 140% is marked in red so I assume it is not safe to use.

I couldn't find a single VCCIO setting in my Bios, either in AI Tweaker or Advanced Tab.

Currently Cpu-Z states that my Vcore is *1.344V* and my Max Temp according to Core temp are 72-80-77-75C(Cooler is on Qfan Turbo right now, probably should have set it to Manual full RPM since ASUS won't rev up full RPM under 75C) in a 24 C Room.

What should I go about this absurd Voltage/Temperature?

Rig is in Sig, passed 10 min of Prime Blend but that Temperature & Voltage is very concerning, what should I go fix?


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> Alright, I have set followed this guide and started testing my *4.2 Ghz OC* on Prime Blend Custom. However I do have a few questions:
> 
> I mostly followed the guide to the letter but my board is not a Gene(mine is a P8Z77-V) so there is a few things different:
> 
> CPU current capability: I set it to 130% because on my bios 140% is marked in red so I assume it is not safe to use.
> 
> I couldn't find a single VCCIO setting in my Bios, either in AI Tweaker or Advanced Tab.
> 
> Currently Cpu-Z states that my Vcore is *1.344V* and my Max Temp according to Core temp are 72-80-77-75C(Cooler is on Qfan Turbo right now, probably should have set it to Manual full RPM since ASUS won't rev up full RPM under 75C) in a 24 C Room.
> 
> What should I go about this absurd Voltage/Temperature?
> 
> Rig is in Sig, passed 10 min of Prime Blend but that Temperature & Voltage is very concerning, what should I go fix?


Make it 140% because it is safe and it's okay to put it as that. It's what Asus told me to put it at.

Don't worry about VCCIO, it's another thing you don't have to worry about!

First, if you have everything set to the guide, you should be able to get the lowest possible vcore. Now, I will tell you that every chip is different and you may have just gotten the runt. I would probably try to set it to 45x and try to get that stable, if you can't without decent voltages, then I'd give up. If that becomes the case, I would lower OC to 4.2 and call up Intel for a replacement. Just tell them that your chip is posting but it crashes randomly during normal usage or doesn't boot up at all. Say you have replaced the motherboards and used "default BIOS settings" and you have checked RAM individually as well. After that, you should be able to get a replacement from them. Rush service is $25 but it is completely worth it. You do NOT have to use your Tuning Plan warranty (if you have it) for this!


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Make it 140% because it is safe and it's okay to put it as that. It's what Asus told me to put it at.
> Don't worry about VCCIO, it's another thing you don't have to worry about!
> First, if you have everything set to the guide, you should be able to get the lowest possible vcore. Now, I will tell you that every chip is different and you may have just gotten the runt. I would probably try to set it to 45x and try to get that stable, if you can't without decent voltages, then I'd give up. If that becomes the case, I would lower OC to 4.2 and call up Intel for a replacement. Just tell them that your chip is posting but it crashes randomly during normal usage or doesn't boot up at all. Say you have replaced the motherboards and used "default BIOS settings" and you have checked RAM individually as well. After that, you should be able to get a replacement from them. Rush service is $25 but it is completely worth it. You do NOT have to use your Tuning Plan warranty (if you have it) for this!


Made it 140%, checked everything to make sure I was doing everything stated in the guide(there are a few things you listed as auto that I just don't see in Bios so I assume that's OK), I left everything iGPU at default(auto) and PCH at atuo(neither mentioned in you guide so these I left at the default). CPU Offset you said set that to Auto, but on my board it offered *the option for offset to be Positive(+) or Negative (-)* I stayed with the default which was Positive(+).

tried 4.5Ghz, no chance, Prime start->1.5V->95C-> me shutting down prime immediately then restart to boot into old Bios settings. Will try to see if there is anything I could do, if all else fails I just have to call up Intel for a replacement.

Note: This Chip might be really volt hungry, running stock(3.8Ghz 4 core) it will go 1.19V in Prime Blend, all oc done with CPU LLC set to Ultra High as stated in the guide.

Edit: This is weird:

*Leaving the Bios at stock everything, just raising the multiplier to 42 I get:
Prime 95 Custom Blend running(90% Ram), 4.2 Ghz 4 core.
Voltage 1.248-1.256V, Real Temp Max: 64-71-68-67 (24C room).*

First round of Prime Test passed(+15min), Cpu-Z voltage have dropped to 1.24V(with a few fluctuation up to 1.248V), 66-72-71-67C


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Make it 140% because it is safe and it's okay to put it as that. It's what Asus told me to put it at.
> Don't worry about VCCIO, it's another thing you don't have to worry about!
> First, if you have everything set to the guide, you should be able to get the lowest possible vcore. Now, I will tell you that every chip is different and you may have just gotten the runt. I would probably try to set it to 45x and try to get that stable, if you can't without decent voltages, then I'd give up. If that becomes the case, I would lower OC to 4.2 and call up Intel for a replacement. Just tell them that your chip is posting but it crashes randomly during normal usage or doesn't boot up at all. Say you have replaced the motherboards and used "default BIOS settings" and you have checked RAM individually as well. After that, you should be able to get a replacement from them. Rush service is $25 but it is completely worth it. You do NOT have to use your Tuning Plan warranty (if you have it) for this!
> 
> 
> 
> Made it 140%, checked everything to make sure I was doing everything stated in the guide(there are a few things you listed as auto that I just don't see in Bios so I assume that's OK), I left everything iGPU at default(auto) and PCH at atuo(neither mentioned in you guide so these I left at the default). CPU Offset you said set that to Auto, but on my board it offered *the option for offset to be Positive(+) or Negative (-)* I stayed with the default which was Positive(+).
> 
> tried 4.5Ghz, no chance, Prime start->1.5V->95C-> me shutting down prime immediately then restart to boot into old Bios settings. Will try to see if there is anything I could do, if all else fails I just have to call up Intel for a replacement.
> 
> Note: This Chip might be really volt hungry, running stock(3.8Ghz 4 core) it will go 1.19V in Prime Blend, all oc done with CPU LLC set to Ultra High as stated in the guide.
> 
> Edit: This is weird:
> 
> *Leaving the Bios at stock everything, just raising the multiplier to 42 I get:
> Prime 95 Custom Blend running(90% Ram), 4.2 Ghz 4 core.
> Voltage 1.248-1.256V, Real Temp Max: 64-71-68-67 (24C room).*
> 
> First round of Prime Test passed(+15min), Cpu-Z voltage have dropped to 1.24V(with a few fluctuation up to 1.248V), 66-72-71-67C
Click to expand...

I haven't had a case like this before. Can you see if it is reading it wrong? Using Auto tends to produce wrong readings in CPU-Z and normally end up using a whole lot more voltage than necessary.


----------



## sherlock

I checked Cpu-Z, HWMonitor, HWINFO64(one by one, only opening 1 at a time), all reports a vcore of 1.240-1.248V during Prime 95. RealTemp don't lie and the temperature is significantly lower than when CPU-Z reported a 1.344V.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> I checked Cpu-Z, HWMonitor, HWINFO64(one by one, only opening 1 at a time), all reports a vcore of 1.240-1.248V during Prime 95.


Do you happen to have a voltmeter? I have actually never had this happen.


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Do you happen to have a voltmeter? I have actually never had this happen.


Don't have one.

OK, so i installed Ai Suite II and its probe/system info also agrees with CPU-Z and all other monitoring program I am using(HWInfo64, HW Monitor).

Vcore is in the 1.24-1.256V range while running prime, 1.3V idle/small load, this is confirmed through all monitoring software.

VID is only reported by HWInfo64 and is 1.281 V during Prime

My Prime run was error free for 1 hour before I shut it down.


----------



## Systemlord

Before I start overclocking I need to know what my vcore voltage and CPU VID is and don't know how to obtain that information, is there a specific program to find that out?


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> Before I start overclocking I need to know what my vcore voltage and CPU VID is and don't know how to obtain that information, is there a specific program to find that out?


Vcore voltage = CPU-Z

VID = CoreTemp


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Vcore voltage = CPU-Z
> VID = CoreTemp


I know that, but when CPU-Z shows my vcore voltage it varies from .963v to 1.135v so which of the two is my vcore? Same question for CPU VID?


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Vcore voltage = CPU-Z
> VID = CoreTemp
> 
> 
> 
> I know that, but when CPU-Z shows my vcore voltage it varies from .963v to 1.135v so which of the two is my vcore? Same question for CPU VID?
Click to expand...

Run Prime95 and record the Vcore and VID accordingly.


----------



## sherlock

Alright, I give this guide one more shot: with the following changes:

Offset->Auto and *Negative*
LLC->50%(High)
Multi= 42
Everything as stated in the guide.

Temp & voltage are not as rediculous but still high
Data during Prime Blend Custom:
Vcore 1.312 V(*down from 1.344 with 75% LLC and Postive Auto Offset*)
VID(HWInfo & Core Temp)= 1.281V
Max Temp 67-74-72=70(Room=21C)
10 min Prime95 passed

Any advice on how should I modify this? Should I try Manual Voltage and Offsets?

Target =46-47 Multiplier
Vcore= 1.25-1.30V
Temp= under 80C(typical room temp=23-4C)

Vcore during Bios:
stock: 1.09V
after change: 1.16V

System in Sig: i5-3570K & P8Z77-V with Bios 1606(latest).

Update:
Tried Postive & Negative Auto Offsets with a 75%(Ultra High) LLC and a PLL of 1.65V
Both shows Vcore of 1.344-1.352 on CPU-Z, so seem like the high LLC is causing my high Vcores.


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Run Prime95 and record the Vcore and VID accordingly.


Oh boy I seriously hope that this is not my stock Vcore voltage, Vcore= 1.208V and CPU VID= 1.2610V. The first minute of Prime 95 my Vcore starts at 1.208V, after 1 minute it's 1.200V, my CPU VID is constant during the small change in Vcore.


----------



## sherlock

Update(Multi still 42)
LLC to 25%(Medium), PLL = 1.65V, CPU Offset= Auto & Positive(defaults), Everything else same as guide, p8Z77-V

Vcore= 1.28V, VID=1.281V, Temp 64-71-69-66 (Room 22C)

This Vcore(1.28) is somehow still higher than my Vcore with stock Bios+ 42 multiplier(1.24-1.25V confirmed by Cpu-Z, HWInfo64, HWMonitor & ASUS Probe II), VID in both cases is 1.281V

Tried PLL of 1.6V, it works,, everything else is the same, Prime testing now-> passed 15 min

Going to 43 Multi with the same setting(25% LLC, PLL=1.65V, CPU Offset= Auto)
Vcore = 1.352V-1.36V, VID= 1.281V during Prime

Alright, so my Volts are going out of control at 43( a .8V increase from 42), what should I do to fix it?

FYI:
running at stock Bios(3.8Ghz with boost)
VID= 1.261V
Vcore= 1.192 in Prime.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Run Prime95 and record the Vcore and VID accordingly.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh boy I seriously hope that this is not my stock Vcore voltage, Vcore= 1.208V and CPU VID= 1.2610V. The first minute of Prime 95 my Vcore starts at 1.208V, after 1 minute it's 1.200V, my CPU VID is constant during the small change in Vcore.
Click to expand...

Okay, +Auto can mean +0.005 ~ +0.105 or more. It doesn't have a scale in which it goes up or down. When I leave my vcore on +auto, on stock is runs fairly low, but once I change it to 45 or 48, it runs 1.45vcore. There's no "real" way to tell what is the stock vcore for this chip through this method, you have to look into your manual or ask Intel.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> Update(Multi still 42)
> LLC to 25%(Medium), PLL = 1.65V, CPU Offset= Auto & Positive(defaults), Everything else same as guide, p8Z77-V
> 
> Vcore= 1.28V, VID=1.281V, Temp 64-71-69-66 (Room 22C)
> 
> This Vcore(1.28) is somehow still higher than my Vcore with stock Bios+ 42 multiplier(1.24-1.25V confirmed by Cpu-Z, HWInfo64, HWMonitor & ASUS Probe II), VID in both cases is 1.281V
> 
> Tried PLL of 1.6V, it works,, everything else is the same, Prime testing now-> passed 15 min
> 
> Going to 43 Multi with the same setting(25% LLC, PLL=1.65V, CPU Offset= Auto)
> Vcore = 1.352V-1.36V, VID= 1.281V during Prime
> 
> Alright, so my Volts are going out of control at 43( a .8V increase from 42), what should I do to fix it?
> 
> FYI:
> running at stock Bios(3.8Ghz with boost)
> VID= 1.261V
> Vcore= 1.192 in Prime.


Auto does not have a limit to what it will do other than the offset max. I would recommend putting in your own number. Now, try to find the vcore you need for the OC you want. When doing this, use manual vcore! Report back once you find the lowest voltage possible for the OC you want. I'd recommend a 12 hour prime95 stress-test!


----------



## sherlock

Alright, seem like I am finally making some headway into 43X and up land:
3570K on a P8Z77V Board.
CPU PLL= *1.6V*
Voffset= *- 0.03V*
LLC= *medium=25%*
Multi=43X

VID=1.281
Vcore= *1.192-1.2V* , Idle Minimum= 0.934V
Temp= 62/67/65/63C

Passed 15 minutes of Prime 95 Blend Custom 90% Ram.

Going to 44X
Update= at 1.2V 25% LLC no suprise it BSODed on me pretty quickly
Upping *LLC to 75%* Ultra High now

CPU PLL= *1.6V*
Voffset= *- 0.03V*
Multi=44X

VID=1.286
Vcore= *1.264* , Idle Minimum= 0.936V
Temp= 65/72/70/67C
15 Min of Prime passed, going to 45X

45X BSODed twice before I upped the offset from -0.03 to -0.02V

CPU PLL= *1.6V*
Voffset= *- 0.02V*
Multi=45X

VID=1.286
Vcore= *1.272-1.28V* , Idle Minimum= 0.944V
Temp= 69/76/74/69C
15 Min of Prime passed, going to 46X

46X failed even with a -0.005V off set

Testing 4.5Ghz with a -0.010V offset for long term stability right now, -0.02 & -0.015V both BSODed during Prime when I was also on Mozilla web browsing(hardware accleration off).

Edit: Firefox crashed again, so I restarted and loaded offset of -0.005V, Vcore is now 1.288-1.296V and Prime Blend is running again.

Edit: Firefox crashed again(usually a sign of a BSOD in a few mins). *so now running with offset of +0.005V. Vcore=1.304V. VID=1.286V
Temp 69-76-75-70C(23C), VID=1.286V (although 2 cores sometime jump to 1.291V)
*
Update: Passed 1 hour of Prime and still running(will do a 12 hour run)
CPU-Z validation
Temp: 72-78-76-75(22C).


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Alright, seem like I am finally making some headway into 43X and up land:
> 3570K on a P8Z77V Board.
> CPU PLL= *1.6V*
> Voffset= *- 0.03V*
> LLC= *medium=25%*
> Multi=43X
> 
> VID=1.281
> Vcore= *1.192-1.2V* , Idle Minimum= 0.934V
> Temp= 62/67/65/63C
> 
> Passed 15 minutes of Prime 95 Blend Custom 90% Ram.
> 
> Going to 44X
> Update= at 1.2V 25% LLC no suprise it BSODed on me pretty quickly
> Upping *LLC to 75%* Ultra High now
> 
> CPU PLL= *1.6V*
> Voffset= *- 0.03V*
> Multi=44X
> 
> VID=1.286
> Vcore= *1.264* , Idle Minimum= 0.936V
> Temp= 65/72/70/67C
> 15 Min of Prime passed, going to 45X
> 
> 45X BSODed twice before I upped the offset from -0.03 to -0.02V
> 
> CPU PLL= *1.6V*
> Voffset= *- 0.02V*
> Multi=45X
> 
> VID=1.286
> Vcore= *1.272-1.28V* , Idle Minimum= 0.944V
> Temp= 69/76/74/69C
> 15 Min of Prime passed, going to 46X
> 
> 46X failed even with a -0.005V off set
> 
> Testing 4.5Ghz with a -0.010V offset for long term stability right now, -0.02 & -0.015V both BSODed during Prime when I was also on Mozilla web browsing(hardware accleration off).
> 
> Edit: Firefox crashed again, so I restarted and loaded offset of -0.005V, Vcore is now 1.288-1.296V and Prime Blend is running again.
> 
> Edit: Firefox crashed again(usually a sign of a BSOD in a few mins). so now running with offset of +0.005V. Vcore=1.304V. VID=1.286V
> Temp 69-76-75-70C(23C), VID=1.286V (although 2 cores sometime jump to 1.291V)
> 
> 
> 
> Update: Passed 1 hour of Prime and still running(will do a 12 hour run)
> CPU-Z validation
> Temp: 72-78-76-75(22C).


Seems like you got the hang of it. Try going for a full 12 hours and once you pass, you got your Voffset worked out and your OC is going to be ready for basically anything you're going to throw at it!


----------



## Incubus32

Hello everyone, I am really greatfull that I found this thread,

I am really getting frustrated with my overclock,







I do have this specs:

i5 3570k
4x2gb Corsair vengeance 1600mhz CL9
Asus P8Z77M-PRO

My goal OC is 4.5ghz for everyday use. I read every reply on this thread, and I did follow every instructions of the guide
I need to set my Vcore to 1.34v (manual) for 45x multiplier in order to successfully boot. LLC is set to regular (0%)
Ram is on 1333mhz 9-9-9-24 2T. When I am running prime the voltage on load varies from 1.296/1.288/1.280 Cant even finish prime for 2minutes

Now I am thinking If I got a very bad Chip, or maybe its my motherboard because of its overclocking potential/settings,
I can see that you can tweak a lot of values and settings on Maximus V GENE. However on this board.
I can only tweak the Vcore, Dram voltage, VCSAA (with only 2 increments 0.925-1.025), CPU PLL(also with 2 increments 1.8-1.9v) and the last one PCH voltage
I have the latest bios for my board, I dont really know what to do next, I tried to set everything on auto and just raised the multi to 45, but my vcore became 1.41v,
and I am sure its really too high for 4.5ghz,

I have a VID of 1.2810 for 4.5ghz, Now I am thinking switching board getting maybe Maximus V gene or Asrock Fatality Pro-M
I wanna know if this limitation is caused by my chip or maybe by my motherboard. I do read once in a forum that VID varies using different motherboard,
I dont know if its exactly true, cause I haven't tried other boards yet, I badly need help right now.

Thanks in advance pips!


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Incubus32*
> 
> Hello everyone, I am really greatfull that I found this thread,
> 
> I am really getting frustrated with my overclock,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do have this specs:
> 
> i5 3570k
> 4x2gb Corsair vengeance 1600mhz CL9
> Asus P8Z77M-PRO
> 
> My goal OC is 4.5ghz for everyday use. I read every reply on this thread, and I did follow every instructions of the guide
> I need to set my Vcore to 1.34v (manual) for 45x multiplier in order to successfully boot. LLC is set to regular (0%)
> Ram is on 1333mhz 9-9-9-24 2T. When I am running prime the voltage on load varies from 1.296/1.288/1.280 Cant even finish prime for 2minutes
> 
> Now I am thinking If I got a very bad Chip, or maybe its my motherboard because of its overclocking potential/settings,
> I can see that you can tweak a lot of values and settings on Maximus V GENE. However on this board.
> I can only tweak the Vcore, Dram voltage, VCSAA (with only 2 increments 0.925-1.025), CPU PLL(also with 2 increments 1.8-1.9v) and the last one PCH voltage
> I have the latest bios for my board, I dont really know what to do next, I tried to set everything on auto and just raised the multi to 45, but my vcore became 1.41v,
> and I am sure its really too high for 4.5ghz,
> 
> I have a VID of 1.2810 for 4.5ghz, Now I am thinking switching board getting maybe Maximus V gene or Asrock Fatality Pro-M
> I wanna know if this limitation is caused by my chip or maybe by my motherboard. I do read once in a forum that VID varies using different motherboard,
> I dont know if its exactly true, cause I haven't tried other boards yet, I badly need help right now.
> 
> Thanks in advance pips!


The limitation would probably be due to your chip and not your motherboard. Other motherboards may have a bit more bells and whistles but I'd just switch out the CPU if I could. Tell Intel it won't last a second in Windows and you have replaced ever other hardware you have in that PC and the problem still persists. They will probably let you send that one in. Anyway, if you can't do that. Set as much as you can to the guide and make sure your LLC is Ultra High. 75%. Set vcore to 1.30 and ratio to 45x. Try to boot into Windows. If you can't, up vcore until you can. Once you can, start prime95 and run that for 1 hour. If you fail, up vcore until you can. Report back.


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Okay, +Auto can mean +0.005 ~ +0.105 or more. It doesn't have a scale in which it goes up or down. When I leave my vcore on +auto, on stock is runs fairly low, but once I change it to 45 or 48, it runs 1.45vcore. There's no "real" way to tell what is the stock vcore for this chip through this method, you have to look into your manual or ask Intel.
> Auto does not have a limit to what it will do other than the offset max. I would recommend putting in your own number. Now, try to find the vcore you need for the OC you want. When doing this, use manual vcore! Report back once you find the lowest voltage possible for the OC you want. I'd recommend a 12 hour prime95 stress-test!


In my BIOS there's a setting for frequency= 350, what does the value of 350 represent? Is it true that the Auto setting in BIOS (Vcore, PPL) run a bit on the high side vs manual inputting the set value? Let's say I input a Vcore of 1.135V, what would my Offset need to be? Sorry it's so new to me since the Core 2 Duo E6600 way of overclocking.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Okay, +Auto can mean +0.005 ~ +0.105 or more. It doesn't have a scale in which it goes up or down. When I leave my vcore on +auto, on stock is runs fairly low, but once I change it to 45 or 48, it runs 1.45vcore. There's no "real" way to tell what is the stock vcore for this chip through this method, you have to look into your manual or ask Intel.
> Auto does not have a limit to what it will do other than the offset max. I would recommend putting in your own number. Now, try to find the vcore you need for the OC you want. When doing this, use manual vcore! Report back once you find the lowest voltage possible for the OC you want. I'd recommend a 12 hour prime95 stress-test!
> 
> 
> 
> In my BIOS there's a setting for frequency= 350, what does the value of 350 represent? Is it true that the Auto setting in BIOS (Vcore, PPL) run a bit on the high side vs manual inputting the set value? Let's say I input a Vcore of 1.135V, what would my Offset need to be? Sorry it's so new to me since the Core 2 Duo E6600 way of overclocking.
Click to expand...

It's just power channeling. It's what Asus recommends to be set at for the Z77 Motherboards. It can run high or low, it depends on what the motherboard thinks you need. If you need a vcore of 1.135 to be stable, you will need to find you VID to find out.

Vvcore = vcore
Vvid = VID
Voffset = what your offset will be

Vvcore - Vvid = Voffset
The +/- you get afterwards is whether you use a + or - offset setting.


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> It's just power channeling. It's what Asus recommends to be set at for the Z77 Motherboards. It can run high or low, it depends on what the motherboard thinks you need. If you need a vcore of 1.135 to be stable, you will need to find you VID to find out.
> *Vvcore = vcore
> Vvid = VID
> Voffset = what your offset will be
> Vvcore - Vvid = Voffset
> The +/- you get afterwards is whether you use a + or - offset setting.*


You previously told me there's no way to find out what my Vcore is, just what was stable, but how do you find your VID if you don't know what your Vcore is supposed be? I took a huge leap trying to comprehend Vcore and VID, your going to have to explain the rest if I'm to understand! Help me out here, me beginner.

I mean how has everyone else figured out their Vcore and VID, perhaps an example?


----------



## sherlock

CPU-Z validation

Prime 95 12 hour Passed









CPU: i5:3570K, Board: P8Z77-V
PLL: 1.6V
Voffset: +0.005V
LLC: 75%->Ultra High
Everything else just like the guide
Vcore: 1.304V
VID: 1.286-1.291V(Core Temp & HWInfo64)
Temps: 73-80-78-75C (Room 21-24C)

So I think I have my 4.5Ghz stable figured out. I think I can still push 4.6-4.7Ghz with a higher Voffset, but I am already bumping against my voltage limit(didn't want to go near 1.35V) and Temp(80C). Have some new fans coming in today so I will see how much they improve my temps and if I can reach 4.6 or 4.7 with a 1.32-1.33 Vcore and temp below 80 I would try it.

Other than trying 50% LLC is there another method for me to get a lower voltage? I think my voltage for 4.5Ghz is on the high side.


----------



## Incubus32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> The limitation would probably be due to your chip and not your motherboard. Other motherboards may have a bit more bells and whistles but I'd just switch out the CPU if I could. Tell Intel it won't last a second in Windows and you have replaced ever other hardware you have in that PC and the problem still persists. They will probably let you send that one in. Anyway, if you can't do that. Set as much as you can to the guide and make sure your LLC is Ultra High. 75%. Set vcore to 1.30 and ratio to 45x. Try to boot into Windows. If you can't, up vcore until you can. Once you can, start prime95 and run that for 1 hour. If you fail, up vcore until you can. Report back.


Hello Swag! thanks a lot for the reply,

I set the LLC to Ultra High (75%) and put 1.3 on the vcore, I was able to complete a 1 hour prime blend test, 1.29v is a no go, i got this BSOD stop Code 0x124 and sometimes 0x3B
My voltage on CPU-Z was 1.304 throttling up to 1.312, do you think this is the average voltage? I dont really know if I will be able to play BF3 on this voltage.
My VID by the way is 1.2760v for 4.5ghz

Thanks again Swag!


----------



## Incubus32

Report:

I finished prime95 blend for 5 hours, with 1.3v on manual, then on CPUZ its 1.304/1.312. I tried to play BF3, I can play the game for 5 minutes and It will crash instantly, I bumped the vcore to 1.305 on the bios, I got 1.312/1.320 on the CPU-Z, still no good, Can just play 5minutes then BF3 will crash, My GPU is running on stock, I had this experience before, When I was still using the old bios on my board, I can finish prime for 12 hours with 1.296v on load with CPUZ. I did used offset that time though, didn't tried manual until this time. But I have the same problem, I need 1.34v on CPUZ in order for the BF3 to run without crashing LLC is set to 75% by the way.

I think I am doing something wrong here, I did try to play other games like Dragon AGE 2 and NBA 2k12, they are running fine with my recent voltage. I dont know why BF3 is crashing. Man, I think this game is putting higher load on the CPU than Prime95.

Thanks in advance pips! specially to Bro Swag


----------



## rexbinary

Sorry double-post


----------



## rexbinary

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Incubus32*
> 
> I need 1.34v on CPUZ in order for the BF3 to run without crashing


BF3 is a really good real world stress test. It's bascially stressing your system in ways that the artificial stress tests such as Prime95 cannot. If you need 1.34v to run BF3, that's probably what you need to be stable across the board.


----------



## Incubus32

Then I guess I got a very bad chip. That's too high for 4.5ghz. not even the average Vcore for that speed. wew


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Incubus32*
> 
> Then I guess I got a very bad chip. That's too high for 4.5ghz. not even the average Vcore for that speed. wew


Have you tried CPU Voltage *Offset* instead of Manual?

I have a similar voltage hungry chip, Vcore of 1.304V(Cpu-Z) is needed to pass Prime95 Blend Custom 7.2G Ram (12 hours). I just played BF3(multiplayer) for 40 minutes and not a single hiccup let alone a crash.

Here is my OC(3570K & P8Z77-V board):

CPU PLL=1.6V
LLC=Ultra High(75%)
CPU Voltage= Offset(+0.005V)
Vcore=1.304
VID+1.286V


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> It's just power channeling. It's what Asus recommends to be set at for the Z77 Motherboards. It can run high or low, it depends on what the motherboard thinks you need. If you need a vcore of 1.135 to be stable, you will need to find you VID to find out.
> *Vvcore = vcore
> Vvid = VID
> Voffset = what your offset will be
> Vvcore - Vvid = Voffset
> The +/- you get afterwards is whether you use a + or - offset setting.*
> 
> 
> 
> You previously told me there's no way to find out what my Vcore is, just what was stable, but how do you find your VID if you don't know what your Vcore is supposed be? I took a huge leap trying to comprehend Vcore and VID, your going to have to explain the rest if I'm to understand! Help me out here, me beginner.
> 
> I mean how has everyone else figured out their Vcore and VID, perhaps an example?
Click to expand...

Ok here, it is impossible what your vcore WILL be if you use an Auto offset. That is because the range for Auto is 0.005 ~ 0.105. We cannot determine that. Now, let's say you put ratio to 45 and vcore to 1.25 and you pass prime95 for 12 hours, that would be stable. We know what you vcore is, right? After that, what is your VID? We can find you VID via CoreTemp while running prime95. We get vcore and vid and apply it to the formula and you get your offset. This is how it works.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Incubus32*
> 
> Report:
> 
> I finished prime95 blend for 5 hours, with 1.3v on manual, then on CPUZ its 1.304/1.312. I tried to play BF3, I can play the game for 5 minutes and It will crash instantly, I bumped the vcore to 1.305 on the bios, I got 1.312/1.320 on the CPU-Z, still no good, Can just play 5minutes then BF3 will crash, My GPU is running on stock, I had this experience before, When I was still using the old bios on my board, I can finish prime for 12 hours with 1.296v on load with CPUZ. I did used offset that time though, didn't tried manual until this time. But I have the same problem, I need 1.34v on CPUZ in order for the BF3 to run without crashing LLC is set to 75% by the way.
> 
> I think I am doing something wrong here, I did try to play other games like Dragon AGE 2 and NBA 2k12, they are running fine with my recent voltage. I dont know why BF3 is crashing. Man, I think this game is putting higher load on the CPU than Prime95.
> 
> Thanks in advance pips! specially to Bro Swag


BF3 is un-optimized and has very bad programming into it. I have tried BF3 and still crash randomly during stock. I can't fix that other than running a higher voltage which wouldn't necessarily mean it would become stable.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Incubus32*
> 
> Then I guess I got a very bad chip. That's too high for 4.5ghz. not even the average Vcore for that speed. wew
> 
> 
> 
> Have you tried CPU Voltage *Offset* instead of Manual?
> 
> I have a similar voltage hungry chip, Vcore of 1.304V(Cpu-Z) is needed to pass Prime95 Blend Custom 7.2G Ram (12 hours). I just played BF3(multiplayer) for 40 minutes and not a single hiccup let alone a crash.
> 
> Here is my OC(3570K & P8Z77-V board):
> 
> CPU PLL=1.6V
> LLC=Ultra High(75%)
> CPU Voltage= Offset(+0.005V)
> Vcore=1.304
> VID+1.286V
Click to expand...

Good job, looks good. Did you pass 12h of prime95 or did your own version of stress-testing? A simpler question, is it stable in your view?


----------



## Incubus32

@ Swagg

Never had a crash issue running on stock, I dont know why, I can complete Prime for hours then If I try to play Bf3 It will suddenly crash for no reason. Or there might be a reason at all... and yeah Plugging more voltage into my CPU dont result to any crash, cause Iast time I tried to auto OC it to 4.5ghz, There's no crash or hang up. I dont know but 1.34v for 4.5ghz is kinda too high...


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Incubus32*
> 
> @ Swagg
> 
> Never had a crash issue running on stock, I dont know why, I can complete Prime for hours then If I try to play Bf3 It will suddenly crash for no reason. Or there might be a reason at all... and yeah Plugging more voltage into my CPU dont result to any crash, cause Iast time I tried to auto OC it to 4.5ghz, There's no crash or hang up. I dont know but 1.34v for 4.5ghz is kinda too high...


Don't worry too much about the voltage. 1.34v won't hurt your CPU and if that's what it takes to get 4.5GHz, then run it. If it does break, Intel will always cover it even without their tuning plan. Just say it died and you never overclocked it.


----------



## sherlock

@Swagg, I passed 12 hours of Prime 95 Blend Custom 90% Ram(7.2G), which is what you recommended in the guide. It does seem stable in my view.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> @Swagg, I passed 12 hours of Prime 95 Blend Custom 90% Ram(7.2G), which is what you recommended in the guide.


That's great. I would stick with that and just go with it. Like I said, 1.34vcore isn't too much to fret about because Ivy Bridge is very resilient to damage as well as just replacing through Intel if it does fail. I mean, Intel is quick and painless, they usually get a chip back to you within the week you send it (Sent monday, arrive on Thursday!). Nonetheless, that chip isn't a looker so I would just send it in one way or another. Really, the chance you will get a chip like that is around half a percent and you will probably get a better chip if you send it in.


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> That's great. I would stick with that and just go with it. Like I said, 1.34vcore isn't too much to fret about because Ivy Bridge is very resilient to damage as well as just replacing through Intel if it does fail. I mean, Intel is quick and painless, they usually get a chip back to you within the week you send it (Sent monday, arrive on Thursday!). Nonetheless, that chip isn't a looker so I would just send it in one way or another. Really, the chance you will get a chip like that is around half a percent and you will probably get a better chip if you send it in.


I actually am only at *1.3Vcore*(you confused me with Bus32), If not for hitting up against 80C on 1 core in Prime I would consider upping Voffset to 0.015 or 0.02 to see if I can get a stable 4.6 or 4.7. Upgrading/tweaking some fans to see if I can get that temp down a bit. But I will investigate to see if I can send the chip in for a replacement, do you have a link for this or should I just go on Intel's site and find out?

If I recall you suggested that I call Intel and say my chip constantly BSOD on stock even though i tried it on multiple mobo with stock bios and ask for an RMA correct?

Update: Called Intel today and arranged for a $25 Cross-ship return, new CPU will arrive tomorrow.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> That's great. I would stick with that and just go with it. Like I said, 1.34vcore isn't too much to fret about because Ivy Bridge is very resilient to damage as well as just replacing through Intel if it does fail. I mean, Intel is quick and painless, they usually get a chip back to you within the week you send it (Sent monday, arrive on Thursday!). Nonetheless, that chip isn't a looker so I would just send it in one way or another. Really, the chance you will get a chip like that is around half a percent and you will probably get a better chip if you send it in.
> 
> 
> 
> I actually am only at *1.3Vcore*(you confused me with Bus32), If not for hitting up against 80C on 1 core in Prime I would consider upping Voffset to 0.015 or 0.02 to see if I can get a stable 4.6 or 4.7. Upgrading/tweaking some fans to see if I can get that temp down a bit. But I will investigate to see if I can send the chip in for a replacement, do you have a link for this or should I just go on Intel's site and find out?
> 
> If I recall you suggested that I call Intel and say my chip constantly BSOD on stock even though i tried it on multiple mobo with stock bios and ask for an RMA correct?
> 
> Update: Called Intel today and arranged for a $25 Cross-ship return, new CPU will arrive tomorrow.
Click to expand...

Great, quick and painless right? And their service is nice too.


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Great, quick and painless right? And their service is nice too.


Yeah, making conversation with the CS guy was a bit difficult because his accents but all he needed was my system specs and what's written on my CPU.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Great, quick and painless right? And their service is nice too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, making conversation with the CS guy was a bit difficult because his accents but all he needed was my system specs and what's written on my CPU.
Click to expand...

Yup, their accents can get annoying. I once talked to an Asus Rep whose southern accent was so strong, he sounded so close to Larry the Cable Guy. So close.


----------



## sherlock

New CPU got here 10 am in the morning and I already sent the old one on its way to Intel(the warehouse location is only 70 miles from me), new chip installed and booted just fine, went back to default bios setting and will OC sometime soon.


----------



## Bigheed

Hey All, New member here & looking to get some advice. I just built a new rig with the following

Asus P8Z77-V Pro
Intel i5 3570K
G-Skill 2x8 gb DDR3 2400 (PC19200) GTX
Samsung 830 256gb SSD
EVGA 560 GTX Ti
Antec 1100 Case
Corsair H-60 Cooler

This is my 2nd rig ever built and first attempt at Overclocking

Also at work right now so I can't post any SS's of Real temps or CPU-z & prime 95 until later today 

Anyways I can run at 4.5 no issues and bump the memory speed to 2400

At 4.6 it will not boot with the memory speed to 2400, need to go down to 16 or 18.33 , any ideas what is going on?

voltage under normal things like browsing, Diablo 3, etc is around 1.15 to 1.2 and temps range from 30 C (idling) to 38-42 while playing Diablo

However when I run the torture test on Prime95 the voltage jumps all the way to 1.35 -1.38 (this is at 4.6ghz and memory at 1600) , temperatures are at 78-82 C which seems fine.

How can I get this voltage down? I see other people getting around 1.22-1.28 volts on the prime95 test which is the range I want to be in.

Ultimately I would like to get to 4.8

If I leave the memory multiplier at the default of 1333 I can boot at 4.7 and 4.8 but essentially can't even open google chrome or it crashes really quick and the voltage is 1.412 or so.

Recommendations and what screenshots / numbers should I post & report later on that would help for solving my issues?

Thanks everyone for reading & helping,
Bigheed


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> New CPU got here 10 am in the morning and I already sent the old one on its way to Intel(the warehouse location is only 70 miles from me), new chip installed and booted just fine, went back to default bios setting and will OC sometime soon.


Nice tell me how it is.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bigheed*
> 
> Hey All, New member here & looking to get some advice. I just built a new rig with the following
> 
> Asus P8Z77-V Pro
> Intel i5 3570K
> G-Skill 2x8 gb DDR3 2400 (PC19200) GTX
> Samsung 830 256gb SSD
> EVGA 560 GTX Ti
> Antec 1100 Case
> Corsair H-60 Cooler
> 
> This is my 2nd rig ever built and first attempt at Overclocking
> 
> Also at work right now so I can't post any SS's of Real temps or CPU-z & prime 95 until later today
> 
> Anyways I can run at 4.5 no issues and bump the memory speed to 2400
> 
> At 4.6 it will not boot with the memory speed to 2400, need to go down to 16 or 18.33 , any ideas what is going on?
> 
> voltage under normal things like browsing, Diablo 3, etc is around 1.15 to 1.2 and temps range from 30 C (idling) to 38-42 while playing Diablo
> 
> However when I run the torture test on Prime95 the voltage jumps all the way to 1.35 -1.38 (this is at 4.6ghz and memory at 1600) , temperatures are at 78-82 C which seems fine.
> 
> How can I get this voltage down? I see other people getting around 1.22-1.28 volts on the prime95 test which is the range I want to be in.
> 
> Ultimately I would like to get to 4.8
> 
> If I leave the memory multiplier at the default of 1333 I can boot at 4.7 and 4.8 but essentially can't even open google chrome or it crashes really quick and the voltage is 1.412 or so.
> 
> Recommendations and what screenshots / numbers should I post & report later on that would help for solving my issues?
> 
> Thanks everyone for reading & helping,
> Bigheed


What did you do in BIOS to get 4.6GHz?


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Nice tell me how it is.


Going OK, getting ready to do some manual voltage overclock first following Sin's guide. Right now:

PLL=1.6V
Vcore= Manual 1.2V(1.208V in Cpu-Z)
everything else left at default
VID(coretemp)= 1.3461V








stock clock Prime Blend for 15 mins before bumping up to 42X.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Nice tell me how it is.
> 
> 
> 
> Going OK, getting ready to do some manual voltage overclock first following Sin's guide. Right now:
> 
> PLL=1.6V
> Vcore= Manual 1.2V(1.208V in Cpu-Z)
> everything else left at default
> VID(coretemp)= 1.3461V
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stock clock Prime Blend for 15 mins before bumping up to 42X.
Click to expand...

Don't worry too much about the VID.







Try starting the ratio at what you want. So at 45x or something and up the vcore until it is stable. That provides a much faster and better overclocking experience in my opinion.


----------



## Bigheed

Quote:


> What did you do in BIOS to get 4.6GHz?


I followed your guide and made the following changes and actually I set it back to 4.5 not 4.6.
Also of note: I believe I am using BIOS 1206 but my screen is blue and black, not red and black like yours and I don't have an extreme tweaker tab, I have AI tweaker tab.
• AI Overclock tuner = Manual
• BCLK = 100.0
• Turbo Ratio = manual
• Ration Synchronizing Control = Enabled
• Internal PLL Overvoltage = Enabled
• DRAM speed ratio = auto
• Memory Frequency = 1600 (but this is a bummer because I have the G-Skill ram for 2400, but if I set it at 2400 O.C. it won't boot ??)
• EPU = Disabled
• CPU Voltage = Offset Mode
• CPU Offset Voltage = 0.085 (need to double check)
• DRAM Voltage = 1.5
• VCCSA = auto
• VCCIO = auto
• CPU PLL = 1.700
• CPU spread spectrum = disabled
• BCLK Recovery = Disabled
• Primary Timings = 9-9-9-24 (didn't look at the box, maybe this is an issue for mine?)


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Don't worry too much about the VID.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try starting the ratio at what you want. So at 45x or something and up the vcore until it is stable. That provides a much faster and better overclocking experience in my opinion.


This one is just as bad as the last one(Same setting as your guide except Manual voltage instead of Auto):

43X: Passed Prime Blend with 1.215Vcore(1.232 on CPU-Z)
44X(Volt Wall): Can't pass with any less than 1.26Vcore(1.272V on CPU-Z)
VID: 1.36V
Temp(43X) 66-74(this core is wayy off, probably need to remount due to an air bubble)-67-66, 24C Room.
This is exact same as my old one, 43X and below it is low voltage and fine, anything above need a substantial volt bump to function, wouldn't expect any less than a 1.3Vcore for 4.5 stable.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bigheed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> What did you do in BIOS to get 4.6GHz?
> 
> 
> 
> I followed your guide and made the following changes and actually I set it back to 4.5 not 4.6.
> Also of note: I believe I am using BIOS 1206 but my screen is blue and black, not red and black like yours and I don't have an extreme tweaker tab, I have AI tweaker tab.
> • AI Overclock tuner = Manual
> • BCLK = 100.0
> • Turbo Ratio = manual
> • Ration Synchronizing Control = Enabled
> • Internal PLL Overvoltage = Enabled
> • DRAM speed ratio = auto
> • Memory Frequency = 1600 (but this is a bummer because I have the G-Skill ram for 2400, but if I set it at 2400 O.C. it won't boot ??)
> • EPU = Disabled
> • CPU Voltage = Offset Mode
> • CPU Offset Voltage = 0.085 (need to double check)
> • DRAM Voltage = 1.5
> • VCCSA = auto
> • VCCIO = auto
> • CPU PLL = 1.700
> • CPU spread spectrum = disabled
> • BCLK Recovery = Disabled
> • Primary Timings = 9-9-9-24 (didn't look at the box, maybe this is an issue for mine?)
Click to expand...

I doubt the timings are a problem for your computer. So, did you manually set the ratio to 46x or did you just use the Asus Overclocking Feature?


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Don't worry too much about the VID.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try starting the ratio at what you want. So at 45x or something and up the vcore until it is stable. That provides a much faster and better overclocking experience in my opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> This one is just as bad as the last one(Same setting as your guide except Manual voltage instead of Auto):
> 
> 43X: Passed Prime Blend with 1.215Vcore(1.232 on CPU-Z)
> 44X(Volt Wall): Can't pass with any less than 1.26Vcore(1.272V on CPU-Z)
> This is exact same as my old one, 43X and below it is low voltage and fine, anything above need a substantial volt bump to function, wouldn't expect any less than a 1.3Vcore for 4.5 stable.
Click to expand...

Hmm, try running 4.5 as low as you can. It may seem you got 2 bad chips. I've never actually had anyone have a problem with the voltage being too high.


----------



## Bigheed

manually, didn't use the AI tuner. Originally I tried that just to see what it would do, but it kept raising the BCLK which seems contrary to what all you guys recommend for the Ivy & Sandy.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bigheed*
> 
> manually, didn't use the AI tuner. Originally I tried that just to see what it would do, but it kept raising the BCLK which seems contrary to what all you guys recommend for the Ivy & Sandy.


BCLK increase would hurt the OC more than help. Anyway, okay, that's a start. Can you set everything or as close as you can to the guide? Important thing to make sure it is set like the guide is the LLC! Make voltage manual and start at 46x and 1.25vcore.


----------



## Systemlord

I'm attempting to see what my temps are with the following setting with default settings in Prime 95 and the only settings in BIOS are listed below, I want to see what temps are on the low side, min Vcore min PPL voltage, Core temps are 50, 56, 55, 50 @ 21C, I'm using a Zalman CNPS9500A, how would you rate my temps considering what I'm using for air cooling? I will go water cooling Nov. Dec..

Vcore= Manual 1.090V (1.096V in CPU-Z) @ 3.9GHz

PLL= 1.6V

Vcore= 1.096V

VID= 1.2660V

PLL= 1.6V

Temperatures= 50, 56, 55, 50 @ 21C


----------



## Bigheed

ok right now I have everything as stated in your manual except my DDR3 is 10-12-12-31 is what it says on the sticks, it also says 1.65V, however I only have voltage at 1.5000 per your guide.

Here is the screenshots for as is......I will make the changes you stated to manual & 1.25v and post them again.

Thanks for the help Swag!


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bigheed*
> 
> ok right now I have everything as stated in your manual except my DDR3 is 10-12-12-31 is what it says on the sticks, it also says 1.65V, however I only have voltage at 1.5000 per your guide.
> 
> Here is the screenshots for as is......I will make the changes you stated to manual & 1.25v and post them again.
> 
> Thanks for the help Swag!


Try to run prime95 for as long as you think it will take to make your system stable.


----------



## sherlock

I don't see the point of overclocking this one to 4.5Ghz anymore, takes more than 1.3 Vcore and my Ram start getting unstable(bad IMC on this one I assume, the i5 I returned could handle my 2133 9-10-10-26 1.5V Samsung Ram just fine at any OC), plus this one's ultra high VID(1.36!!!!) makes it very hard to get a Offset mode working, I guess I will have to settle for 4.3 @1.224Vcore, .8V and all the extra heat for 5% extra performance is jut not worth it.

Note to everyone else considering *warranty return because a volt-hungry chip: don't*, the chip I got was significantly worse than the one I returned in every way.

Just have to settle for this disappointment of a chip and wait for Haswell.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> I don't see the point of overclocking this one to 4.5Ghz anymore, takes more than 1.3 Vcore and my Ram start getting unstable(bad IMC on this one I assume, the i5 I returned could handle my 2133 9-10-10-26 1.5V Samsung Ram just fine at any OC), plus this one's ultra high VID(1.36!!!!) makes it very hard to get a Offset mode working, I guess I will have to settle for 4.3 @1.224Vcore, .8V and all the extra heat for 5% extra performance is jut not worth it.
> 
> Note to everyone else considering *warranty return because a volt-hungry chip: don't*, the chip I got was significantly worse than the one I returned in every way.
> 
> Just have to settle for this disappointment of a chip and wait for Haswell.


Sorry for that, I really didn't have a problem with returning one and your chips are one of the worst ones I have ever heard of. The chances of anyone getting a bad chip in a row would probably be less than a %.


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Sorry for that, I really didn't have a problem with returning one and your chips are one of the worst ones I have ever heard of. The chances of anyone getting a bad chip in a row would probably be less than a %.


They did ask for my batch number on the CPU, so it is likely they sent me another one from the same bad batch.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Sorry for that, I really didn't have a problem with returning one and your chips are one of the worst ones I have ever heard of. The chances of anyone getting a bad chip in a row would probably be less than a %.
> 
> 
> 
> They did ask for my batch number on the CPU, so it is likely they sent me another one from the same bad batch.
Click to expand...

I honestly doubt that, when a batch is made, it usually is sent directly to their distributors. I doubt they held some back to send, just luck of the draw.


----------



## rexbinary

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bigheed*
> 
> • AI Overclock tuner = Manual
> 
> • Memory Frequency = 1600 (but this is a bummer because I have the G-Skill ram for 2400, but if I set it at 2400 O.C. it won't boot ??)
> 
> • Primary Timings = 9-9-9-24 (didn't look at the box, maybe this is an issue for mine?)


Yeah those timings are the issue. They will be more like 10s or 11s with 2400 memory. You really either need to set AI Overclock to XMP, or find your box and plug in the correct numbers. You will probably need to bump your RAM voltage to 1.65 as well, but double check your box first.


----------



## Bigheed

Thanks Rex, it is on the ram module itself on the sticker 10-12-12-31 and 1.65V

I have the timing #'s adjusted right now but not the voltage.

Going to up the volts to 1.65 and is XMP necessary or only if I left the timings in auto?

Getting real hot on P95 stress and real temps sensor test REALLY fast , like shoots up to 90-95 C, core 2 was hitting 100 and cpu voltage was spiking to 1.520 so i stopped it.

I will also do what Swag said setting voltage at 1.25 manual.

wish me luck!

Bigheed


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bigheed*
> 
> Thanks Rex, it is on the ram module itself on the sticker 10-12-12-31 and 1.65V
> 
> I have the timing #'s adjusted right now but not the voltage.
> 
> Going to up the volts to 1.65 and is XMP necessary or only if I left the timings in auto?
> 
> Getting real hot on P95 stress and real temps sensor test REALLY fast , like shoots up to 90-95 C, core 2 was hitting 100 and cpu voltage was spiking to 1.520 so i stopped it.
> 
> I will also do what Swag said setting voltage at 1.25 manual.
> 
> wish me luck!
> 
> Bigheed


I want to know what you put the voltage as for the voltage to spike up to 1.520. That's just crazy!


----------



## Bigheed

that was offset

now i upped the DRAM voltage to 1.65 and set the DRAM at 2400

with manual voltage at 1.25 I got BSOD

put it back to offset and as soon as i started torture test it shot up to 1.520 and 95-100 C on all cores.

with D3 running now + chrome + real temp + cpuz

I am at 35-37 C on all cores and fluctuating between 1.28 and 1.312V


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bigheed*
> 
> that was offset
> 
> now i upped the DRAM voltage to 1.65 and set the DRAM at 2400
> 
> with manual voltage at 1.25 I got BSOD
> 
> put it back to offset and as soon as i started torture test it shot up to 1.520 and 95-100 C on all cores.
> 
> with D3 running now + chrome + real temp + cpuz
> 
> I am at 35-37 C on all cores and fluctuating between 1.28 and 1.312V


Did you just put it back to offset without changing anything? Put DRAM speed to what it's spec'd at on your RAM box. Try running prime95 for 12 hours starting at 1.260vcore (manual). If you fail (error or BSOD), up the vcore by 0.005. If you pass, then we're good.


----------



## rexbinary

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bigheed*
> 
> Thanks Rex, it is on the ram module itself on the sticker 10-12-12-31 and 1.65V
> I have the timing #'s adjusted right now but not the voltage.
> Going to up the volts to 1.65 and is XMP necessary or only if I left the timings in auto?
> Getting real hot on P95 stress and real temps sensor test REALLY fast , like shoots up to 90-95 C, core 2 was hitting 100 and cpu voltage was spiking to 1.520 so i stopped it.
> I will also do what Swag said setting voltage at 1.25 manual.
> wish me luck!
> Bigheed


In your case since you are overclocking I wouldn't worry about selecting XMP. (XMP just auto fills your RAM specs for you, and it will change to Manual as soon as you start playing with other setting.) I would just follow Swag's advice from his guide about plugging in all the correct numbers manually. And yes your RAM voltage should be 1.65v according to your RAM specs. (Note: this is not to be confused with your CPU voltage or Vcore.)


----------



## Bigheed

nod ram is at 10-12-12-31 and 1.65V

but the CPU voltage is what i can't seem to get under control at 4.5 ghz and the temps go off the charts.

I am wary to run prime95 and walk away with temps flirting in the 95-100 C range or is that ok?

Also when I set my cpu voltage to 1.26 now on manual what should I set the offset to and what does the offset actually do....I'm confused on that?

Thanks!


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bigheed*
> 
> nod ram is at 10-12-12-31 and 1.65V
> 
> but the CPU voltage is what i can't seem to get under control at 4.5 ghz and the temps go off the charts.
> 
> I am wary to run prime95 and walk away with temps flirting in the 95-100 C range or is that ok?
> 
> Also when I set my cpu voltage to 1.26 now on manual what should I set the offset to and what does the offset actually do....I'm confused on that?
> 
> Thanks!


First things first, is everything set to the guide other than that the voltage should be manual and 1.26? I doubt you will be reaching 95C once we get your voltage in place. Also, 95C is the max for safe. So as long as you are 95C or below, you should be good to go, the occasional 96C is fine.

Offset is that the motherboard lowers the CPU voltage when the CPU is clocked down during idle. So, if you don't need the voltage because you don't need the clock, it will lower it thus saving power and reducing the stress on your CPU. Offset is good.


----------



## Bigheed

Everything is per the guide except the manual at 1.26 now and what should I set the offset at? about to try now....please let me know


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bigheed*
> 
> Everything is per the guide except the manual at 1.26 now and what should I set the offset at? about to try now....please let me know


Step by step. Don't worry about offset right now, just find a voltage that makes you stable at a certain clock!


----------



## Bigheed

10-4, here we go!


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bigheed*
> 
> 10-4, here we go!


10-4?


----------



## Essenbe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> 10-4?


10-4 = OK


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Essenbe*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> 10-4?
> 
> 
> 
> 10-4 = OK
Click to expand...

Never heard of that but I guess I learned something.







I just Google'd it too.


----------



## Bigheed

when i torture test how many workers should i run?


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bigheed*
> 
> when i torture test how many workers should i run?


Just leave it what it is. If you have a 3570k, make sure it's 4 worker. If you have a 3770k, make sure you have 8 workers. Workers = how many threads you have.


----------



## Bigheed

10-4


----------



## Bigheed

interesting now, temps are good but it keeps rebooting.

I'll walk away temps are at like 65-75, everything seems "pass" come back to enter password.

I'm at 1.295 V now about to run test....

also does it matter what color the voltage is on the BIOS, never noticed this before cept the last few times, everytime I step it up it is "pink"


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bigheed*
> 
> interesting now, temps are good but it keeps rebooting.
> 
> I'll walk away temps are at like 65-75, everything seems "pass" come back to enter password.
> 
> I'm at 1.295 V now about to run test....
> 
> also does it matter what color the voltage is on the BIOS, never noticed this before cept the last few times, everytime I step it up it is "pink"


Don't worry about the color of it. Just make sure you stay below 1.400 vcore and temps are good.









It seems like you PC is rebooting because it is unstable. Probably an unexpected shutdown right? Increase vcore until it passes 12 hours and it stays in Windows without rebooting. What OC are you running again?


----------



## Bigheed

Posting from phone
1.295
75, 62, 76, 77

17 minutes into 4 workee torture

Side note question

I have my pll at 1.7000 per the guide...what does that affect?

Thanks! I think we are getting close to stable!


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bigheed*
> 
> Posting from phone
> 1.295
> 75, 62, 76, 77
> 
> 17 minutes into 4 workee torture
> 
> Side note question
> 
> I have my pll at 1.7000 per the guide...what does that affect?
> 
> Thanks! I think we are getting close to stable!


PLL is normally just to lower temps, but it can cause instability. We set it at 1.7000 for now until we get you stable and then we lower it slowly to get the lowest possible temps.


----------



## Bigheed

got a couple hours into 1.320 but then worker #1 stopped, 2-4 kept running, but I assume its a fail since #1 failed.

Raised it up to 1.325 now and gonna try a stress test overnight, hopefully we are stable so we can try to lower some temps. Cores #2 and #3 are always the hottest , usually low 80's but sometimes hitting 90-92 very briefly.

from 1.270 - 1.320 I raised it .005 as you suggested and I would start the stress test and then go watch T.V. and I could hear my machine "beep" and then reboot back to the login screen.

At 1.300 -1.315 I could make it 30, 45, & 60 minutes respectively before the reboots, as I mentioned above 1.320 made it about 2 hours before worker #1 failed.

Screenshot attached here is ~ 8 minutes into test at 1.325 V , I stopped the test because I want to play some Diablo but will fire it up before I sleep !

Getting closer hopefully!

Bigheed


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bigheed*
> 
> got a couple hours into 1.320 but then worker #1 stopped, 2-4 kept running, but I assume its a fail since #1 failed.
> 
> Raised it up to 1.325 now and gonna try a stress test overnight, hopefully we are stable so we can try to lower some temps. Cores #2 and #3 are always the hottest , usually low 80's but sometimes hitting 90-92 very briefly.
> 
> from 1.270 - 1.320 I raised it .005 as you suggested and I would start the stress test and then go watch T.V. and I could hear my machine "beep" and then reboot back to the login screen.
> 
> At 1.300 -1.315 I could make it 30, 45, & 60 minutes respectively before the reboots, as I mentioned above 1.320 made it about 2 hours before worker #1 failed.
> 
> Screenshot attached here is ~ 8 minutes into test at 1.325 V , I stopped the test because I want to play some Diablo but will fire it up before I sleep !
> 
> Getting closer hopefully!
> 
> Bigheed


We are definitely getting closer and a fix to your temps would be a delid. This mod can turn out to be amazing or horrific. It's either you get great temps or a dead chip. I highly recommend doing it though. It is the best thing I have ever done to my chip. Max temps are 60C and I never go above it even if ambient temps hit 90F!


----------



## Bigheed

what is a delid?


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bigheed*
> 
> what is a delid?


Here:
My delid guide - http://www.overclock.net/t/1309867/short-and-direct-delid-guide-ivy-bridge/0_50

The Delidded Ivy Bridge Club - http://www.overclock.net/t/1313179/delidded-ivy-bridge-club/0_50

If you have any questions about delid, ask in the club. People will be more than happy to answer any of your questions!


----------



## Bigheed

1.325 failed, prime95 said there was some exception?

and then the Asus AI tool had a pop up warning in the lower right corner that said

CE3 2.016 Volts , what the heck is that?

maybe my chip is weak sauce and I should try 4.4 ghz instead and go for low voltage there? was really hoping for 4.5-4.8 but I'm not sure that is going to be achieveable, thoughts?

Bigheed


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bigheed*
> 
> 1.325 failed, prime95 said there was some exception?
> 
> and then the Asus AI tool had a pop up warning in the lower right corner that said
> 
> CE3 2.016 Volts , what the heck is that?
> 
> maybe my chip is weak sauce and I should try 4.4 ghz instead and go for low voltage there? was really hoping for 4.5-4.8 but I'm not sure that is going to be achieveable, thoughts?
> 
> Bigheed


You could probably achieve it. It might just take a bit more volts. Once it dies, you can always just send it in to Intel as a chip that died within Intel's specs. Just don't tell them you overclocked it.







Do you want to go lower?


----------



## Bigheed

Lower is better right but not at the cost of stability

Seems like I can run all of my normal stuff at 1.27 V but in order to pass this 12 hour validation I am obviously putting the voltage up.

At what point is it considered "TO MUCH" voltage for achieving 4.5 ghz? I'm at 1.3250 now so I'll have to bump it to 1.330 at least.

Also, doesn't more voltage = higher temps, or not always?


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bigheed*
> 
> Lower is better right but not at the cost of stability
> 
> Seems like I can run all of my normal stuff at 1.27 V but in order to pass this 12 hour validation I am obviously putting the voltage up.
> 
> At what point is it considered "TO MUCH" voltage for achieving 4.5 ghz? I'm at 1.3250 now so I'll have to bump it to 1.330 at least.
> 
> Also, doesn't more voltage = higher temps, or not always?


Ok, you know what, don't pass the 12 hours. Run prime95 for 4 hours and get the lowest possible vcore you can get doing that. Run that voltage. Prime95 12 hours is so almost anything you throw at it, it will be able to handle it. Such as folding or something like that. If you say you can run all the things you want at 1.27 and have no problems, then by all means, just pass 4 hours of prime and run that voltage.


----------



## Bigheed

Do you think my cooler could be the issue, H60 Corsair? Will Prime95 stop if the core temp gets to 105 or is that when the system auto shuts down to prevent damage? Never had that but core #2 has hit around 95 a few times during stress tests


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bigheed*
> 
> Do you think my cooler could be the issue, H60 Corsair? Will Prime95 stop if the core temp gets to 105 or is that when the system auto shuts down to prevent damage? Never had that but core #2 has hit around 95 a few times during stress tests


When it gets hotter, it becomes more unstable because of the heat. Like me, when I switched from my H100 to my 212 (pre-delid) because I wanted to fix something, my OC became unstable and I had to downclock it for a while because of the heat. Just run the voltage that can run all your programs.


----------



## Bigheed

In that case should I just go back to offset instead of manual voltage? with offset my voltage was always good 1.2's but then if I tried stress test it would shoot up to like 1.4-1.5 on offset or should I just dial it back to 1.27 manual which ran everything fine except the stress test with 4 workers.

Also you mentioned adjusting the PLL (currently at 1.7) could help with the heat, should I mess with that at all, or just leave well enough alone for now?

Bigheed


----------



## Swag

Did you just go from manual to offset without changing anything?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I've had so many fails - and now I was pointed to this guide







!
Going to give it a whirl now!

+rep to the OP!

EDIT:
On my Z77 Asus sabertooth + i7 3770k i got:
CPU PLL Voltage ► 1.70000
DEFAULT is 1.8 though.
Does that matter at all?

Also is:
Xtreme Tweaking ► Disabled

The same as asus multicore enhancement?


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I've had so many fails - and now I was pointed to this guide
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> Going to give it a whirl now!
> 
> +rep to the OP!
> 
> EDIT:
> On my Z77 Asus sabertooth + i7 3770k i got:
> CPU PLL Voltage ► 1.70000
> DEFAULT is 1.8 though.
> Does that matter at all?
> 
> Also is:
> Xtreme Tweaking ► Disabled
> 
> The same as asus multicore enhancement?


Sorry about that, I went out for a while.

PLL is down to 1.7000 because people don't have problems with that and it lowers temps by a bit so why not.

What are you asking for about the Asus Multicore enhancement? Are you asking to disable it or what?


----------



## Bigheed

no , I haven't changed it, I was just asking if I should or what to do...

Still have everything set to the guide.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bigheed*
> 
> no , I haven't changed it, I was just asking if I should or what to do...
> 
> Still have everything set to the guide.


Ok, first find the vcore you want to run at. After that, we will find your offset.


----------



## Incubus32

Hello Everyone

I have a question, I am planning to switch to ROG boards, would changing motherboard will able to lower my CPU vcore somehow?

I have i5 3570k @ 4.5ghz with 1.34v. can full phase motherboards can help lower the vcore slightly?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Incubus32*
> 
> Hello Everyone
> 
> I have a question, I am planning to switch to ROG boards, would changing motherboard will able to lower my CPU vcore somehow?
> 
> I have i5 3570k @ 4.5ghz with 1.34v. can full phase motherboards can help lower the vcore slightly?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Motherboards have an impact towards the overclocking of the CPU but not as much as you'd think. It mostly relies on how good you CPU is. Now, let's say you came from a Biostar motherboard that cost $40 or somewhere there, you will probably get better voltages and better overclockability with a higher-end board. I'd definitely recommend any ROG board and I have a Maximus V Gene and I absolutely love it. What motherboard do you have right now?


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Incubus32*
> 
> Hello Everyone
> I have a question, I am planning to switch to ROG boards, would changing motherboard will able to lower my CPU vcore somehow?
> I have i5 3570k @ 4.5ghz with 1.34v. can full phase motherboards can help lower the vcore slightly?
> Thanks in advance!


I advise you visit Sin's hardware.com and read this VRM list & the VRM(&Phases), they list all ASUS Z77 board's VRM and rated them against all other boards.

@Swag:

His board
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Incubus32*
> 
> Hello everyone, I am really greatfull that I found this thread,
> 
> i5 3570k
> 
> *Asus P8Z77M-PRO*


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Sorry about that, I went out for a while.
> PLL is down to 1.7000 because people don't have problems with that and it lowers temps by a bit so why not.
> What are you asking for about the Asus Multicore enhancement? Are you asking to disable it or what?


Indeed bro - I'm wondering if I should have it disabled or not.
So far: 9hrs on 4.2ghz

EDIT:
Now on 11hrs
Will have to stop at 12, due to me having to leave my PC for a day

12hrs - passed & stopped - I'll try going to 4.5 in several days:


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Sorry about that, I went out for a while.
> PLL is down to 1.7000 because people don't have problems with that and it lowers temps by a bit so why not.
> What are you asking for about the Asus Multicore enhancement? Are you asking to disable it or what?
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed bro - I'm wondering if I should have it disabled or not.
> So far: 9hrs on 4.2ghz
> 
> EDIT:
> Now on 11hrs
> Will have to stop at 12, due to me having to leave my PC for a day
> 
> 12hrs - passed & stopped - I'll try going to 4.5 in several days:
Click to expand...

Disable that. It seems you know what you're doing so just make sure you test using manual vcore. We will switch you over to offset once we're done!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Disable that. It seems you know what you're doing so just make sure you test using manual vcore. We will switch you over to offset once we're done!


haha - I'm pretty sure I don't know what I'm doing - thus why I'm here







!
I'm currently on AUTO offset.
However you suggest i go for manual vcore - what would be a good starting point?
My presumption is around 1.25-1.28v

And OK - I'll disable it - I'll take a note of what it does, and list it here.
I think from memory:
With it enabled, it uses max settings of xmp etc
With it disabled, it uses manual settings.

Something around those lines.

ah ha!
Found some info on it:
http://www.anandtech.com/show/6214/multicore-enhancement-the-debate-about-free-mhz

Surely, if I'm OC'ing it doesn't even come to play right?


----------



## Incubus32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> I advise you visit Sin's hardware.com and read this VRM list & the VRM(&Phases), they list all ASUS Z77 board's VRM and rated them against all other boards.


Thanks Sherlock for the link, but i dont think my motherboard is on the list.

@ Swag

Yes my motherboard is ASUS z77 M-PRO. I dont know before My pc is stable 10hrs of prime95 blend, but BF3 is crashing instantly. I think its the stability of motherboard?

And yeah I am planning to change to Maximus V gene also.


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Incubus32*
> 
> Thanks Sherlock for the link, but i dont think my motherboard is on the list.
> @ Swag
> Yes my motherboard is ASUS z77 M-PRO. I dont know before My pc is stable 10hrs of prime95 blend, but BF3 is crashing instantly. I think its the stability of motherboard?
> And yeah I am planning to change to Maximus V gene also.


Finally found some reviews and pictures


Maybe you can take this picture to Sin and see if he can identify the VRMs.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Disable that. It seems you know what you're doing so just make sure you test using manual vcore. We will switch you over to offset once we're done!
> 
> 
> 
> haha - I'm pretty sure I don't know what I'm doing - thus why I'm here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> I'm currently on AUTO offset.
> However you suggest i go for manual vcore - what would be a good starting point?
> My presumption is around 1.25-1.28v
> 
> And OK - I'll disable it - I'll take a note of what it does, and list it here.
> I think from memory:
> With it enabled, it uses max settings of xmp etc
> With it disabled, it uses manual settings.
> 
> Something around those lines.
> 
> ah ha!
> Found some info on it:
> http://www.anandtech.com/show/6214/multicore-enhancement-the-debate-about-free-mhz
> 
> Surely, if I'm OC'ing it doesn't even come to play right?
Click to expand...

Just disable it, I called Asus about it and they told me to just disable it because that's the best thing to do for overclocking!
Select your overall desired OC. So if you want a 4.5GHz OC, change ratio to 45. Start at 1.25vcore manual and test prime95 for 10 minutes and if you pass, lower vcore by one notch until you fail. Go back to the last stable vcore and try to run that for 12 hours. If you ever get a worker error or BSOD or anything like a freeze, bump vcore by one notch and try to run prime95 again. Once you get a vcore that can remain stable for 12 hours of prime95, then you're good to go and I will tell you your offset once you get to that point but until then, I won't confuse you with it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Incubus32*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> I advise you visit Sin's hardware.com and read this VRM list & the VRM(&Phases), they list all ASUS Z77 board's VRM and rated them against all other boards.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Sherlock for the link, but i dont think my motherboard is on the list.
> 
> @ Swag
> 
> Yes my motherboard is ASUS z77 M-PRO. I dont know before My pc is stable 10hrs of prime95 blend, but BF3 is crashing instantly. I think its the stability of motherboard?
> 
> And yeah I am planning to change to Maximus V gene also.
Click to expand...

BF3 is extremely unoptimized and my PC can crash on stock or any PC I install it to can crash even on stock! Don't worry about really, just increase vcore when you play the game just because it's causes a lot of errors!


----------



## $ilent

swag i got a 3770k, gone up in windows a multi each time until i n eed more vcore. managed 4.8ghz and 1.300v. I tried prime95 test but failed miserably, went to 1.305v and my pc bsod at windows log in. How can it be possible that i can get into windows and run p95 at 1.300, but bsod at log in at 1.305? its not even consistent that...

also you say 3 things to change, cpu vcore, cpuy multi and pll voltage. what difference does changing pll voltage make? on SB you used to n eed to change load other settings like phase control, duty control, cpu current capability etc, why is none of this needed with IB?

thanks


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Just disable it, I called Asus about it and they told me to just disable it because that's the best thing to do for overclocking!
> Select your overall desired OC. So if you want a 4.5GHz OC, change ratio to 45. Start at 1.25vcore manual and test prime95 for 10 minutes and if you pass, lower vcore by one notch until you fail. Go back to the last stable vcore and try to run that for 12 hours. If you ever get a worker error or BSOD or anything like a freeze, bump vcore by one notch and try to run prime95 again. Once you get a vcore that can remain stable for 12 hours of prime95, then you're good to go and I will tell you your offset once you get to that point but until then, I won't confuse you with it.
> BF3 is extremely unoptimized and my PC can crash on stock or any PC I install it to can crash even on stock! Don't worry about really, just increase vcore when you play the game just because it's causes a lot of errors!


Ok thanks mate, i just hope the pc doesn't get too hot!
Ultra llc makes my pc so much hotter.

Plus rep!


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> swag i got a 3770k, gone up in windows a multi each time until i n eed more vcore. managed 4.8ghz and 1.300v. I tried prime95 test but failed miserably, went to 1.305v and my pc bsod at windows log in. How can it be possible that i can get into windows and run p95 at 1.300, but bsod at log in at 1.305? its not even consistent that...
> 
> also you say 3 things to change, cpu vcore, cpuy multi and pll voltage. what difference does changing pll voltage make? on SB you used to n eed to change load other settings like phase control, duty control, cpu current capability etc, why is none of this needed with IB?
> 
> thanks


First, I said the constant things you need to change are the CPU voltage, Multi and PLL voltage. The others should be set to what my guide says! CPU voltage is something you need to keep changing right? Because until it's stable, you have to keep changing it.

On terms of what you are saying to 1.305 and 1.300, it is unstable but it doesn't matter when it happens. I can get into Windows sometimes when I do my Extreme OCs to 5.3 easily but times, I crash immediately. Just try to get your desired OC to run 12 hours of prime95 and you should be good. Just because you get into Windows doesn't mean it's stable!


----------



## Valgaur

Im here finally Swag. the only errors I keep gettin are 0x0 ones from my bsod. So its got to be my memory but I can't get it to be just right.....should I supervolt....undervolt?? Im drawing a blank lol.

Im using 8gb 1600 mhz corsair vegence


----------



## KingKwentyne

Got to give a shout out to you again SWAG this guide def helped me hit 5.0Ghz on my 3770k. Rep+


----------



## KingKwentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Im here finally Swag. the only errors I keep gettin are 0x0 ones from my bsod. So its got to be my memory but I can't get it to be just right.....should I supervolt....undervolt?? Im drawing a blank lol.
> Im using 8gb 1600 mhz corsair vegence


What I would say is try under clocking down form 1600mhz, raise timings and keeping the voltage up. Its what I had to do to keep my memory happy.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingKwentyne*
> 
> What I would say is try under clocking down form 1600mhz, raise timings and keeping the voltage up. Its what I had to do to keep my memory happy.


Surely if the ram has been tested at 1600 @ 9.9.9.24, there shouldn't be any reason for it not performing at those specs.


----------



## KingKwentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Surely if the ram has been tested at 1600 @ 9.9.9.24, there shouldn't be any reason for it not performing at those specs.


Reason for that is to make sure that he has given himself enough breathing room. If you notice he is trying to go for 5+Ghz. Its just my suggestion cause my ram is rated at 1600Mzh with similar timings and I would get bsod all day trying for 5Ghz. I lowered the frequency and increased timings a little and I never got a ram related error again. Just a suggestion though.. I dont have all the answers lol.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingKwentyne*
> 
> Reason for that is to make sure that he has given himself enough breathing room. If you notice he is trying to go for 5+Ghz. Its just my suggestion cause my ram is rated at 1600Mzh with similar timings and I would get bsod all day trying for 5Ghz. I lowered the frequency and increased timings a little and I never got a ram related error again. Just a suggestion though.. I dont have all the answers lol.


No that's a very fair point bro. I was just curious as to why.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

1.25v manual on 4.5ghz - passed 10mins
Temps are pretty high.


----------



## friend'scatdied

IMHO there should be a section in the first post about WHEA errors in Event Viewer.

Overclocks that appeared superficially stable were netting me less GFLOPS in IBT than lower overclocks. I browsed Event Viewer to find tons of "processor parity" errors which indicated instability. The self-correcting mechanics of Ivy Bridge seem to be more aggressive than on Sandy so an unstable machine can keep kicking it when a Sandy would just BSOD. Backing down the clocks or increasing the voltage or reducing the temps took care of these errors.

I'd keep Event Viewer handy to check for such occurrences. No point in a 4.5GHz overclock if it's functionally slower than a 4GHz overclock due to error-checking.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Im here finally Swag. the only errors I keep gettin are 0x0 ones from my bsod. So its got to be my memory but I can't get it to be just right.....should I supervolt....undervolt?? Im drawing a blank lol.
> 
> Im using 8gb 1600 mhz corsair vegence


Sorry, you caught me when I went to sleep and had to go to school afterwards.







Anyway, is it just 0x00000000 and nothing at the end? Also, what are you trying to reach? What clock I mean.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> 1.25v manual on 4.5ghz - passed 10mins
> Temps are pretty high.


Now try running prime95 for 12 hours, if you pass you're good. If you get an error or anything (BSOD or worker stops), then up vcore by one notch and attempt to run prime95 for 12 hours!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> IMHO there should be a section in the first post about WHEA errors in Event Viewer.
> 
> Overclocks that appeared superficially stable were netting me less GFLOPS in IBT than lower overclocks. I browsed Event Viewer to find tons of "processor parity" errors which indicated instability. The self-correcting mechanics of Ivy Bridge seem to be more aggressive than on Sandy so an unstable machine can keep kicking it when a Sandy would just BSOD. Backing down the clocks or increasing the voltage or reducing the temps took care of these errors.
> 
> I'd keep Event Viewer handy to check for such occurrences. No point in a 4.5GHz overclock if it's functionally slower than a 4GHz overclock due to error-checking.


I don't believe in WHEA errors because I talked to Microsoft about it and they said it could or could not and WHEA errors weren't meant to determine stability anyway.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Sorry, you caught me when I went to sleep and had to go to school afterwards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, is it just 0x00000000 and nothing at the end? Also, what are you trying to reach? What clock I mean.
> Now try running prime95 for 12 hours, if you pass you're good. If you get an error or anything (BSOD or worker stops), then up vcore by one notch and attempt to run prime95 for 12 hours!
> I don't believe in WHEA errors because I talked to Microsoft about it and they said it could or could not and WHEA errors weren't meant to determine stability anyway.


So if it passes 12 hours and gets WHEA errors up the wazoo you'd still call it stable?


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Sorry, you caught me when I went to sleep and had to go to school afterwards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, is it just 0x00000000 and nothing at the end? Also, what are you trying to reach? What clock I mean.
> Now try running prime95 for 12 hours, if you pass you're good. If you get an error or anything (BSOD or worker stops), then up vcore by one notch and attempt to run prime95 for 12 hours!
> I don't believe in WHEA errors because I talked to Microsoft about it and they said it could or could not and WHEA errors weren't meant to determine stability anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> So if it passes 12 hours and gets WHEA errors up the wazoo you'd still call it stable?
Click to expand...

Personally, yea. I mean, I fold 24/7 and even when I have a WHEA error or not, it doesn't make a single impact in my experience. CCleaner still cleans as quickly and I get the same PPD as I would with an WHEA error. It doesn't matter to me.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Failed after 1hr. I'll come back after i hit a more stable time


----------



## Systemlord

Here's my first attempt at overclocking my 3770K, I hit 4.2GHz @1.150V, was getting Whea errors at 1.100V. Been running Prime for over an hour, should I just try for 4.5GHz on this Vcore setting? This OC is with me using the iGPU as my graphics card isn't configured for air cooling and I don't care to remove the water block because I'm going to be putting the whole system under water soon.

valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2539862


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> Here's my first attempt at overclocking my 3770K, I hit 4.2GHz @1.150V, was getting Whea errors at 1.100V. Been running Prime for over an hour, should I just try for 4.5GHz on this Vcore setting? This OC is with me using the iGPU as my graphics card isn't configured for air cooling and I don't care to remove the water block because I'm going to be putting the whole system under water soon.
> 
> valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2539862


Good start, I'd start at 45x and start at 1.25vcore manual. If you pass for 10 minutes, then lower it until you fail and bump it up back to the last stable vcore. Then, on that, attempt to run it for 12 hours. Any errors or BSODs or worker stops, bump vcore notch immediately and try running it again for 12 hours. I don't care about WHEA errors, but it's your choice.


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Good start, I'd start at 45x and start at 1.25vcore manual. If you pass for 10 minutes, then lower it until you fail and bump it up back to the last stable vcore. Then, on that, attempt to run it for 12 hours. Any errors or BSODs or worker stops, bump vcore notch immediately and try running it again for 12 hours. I don't care about WHEA errors, but it's your choice.


Before I run Prime 95 I first start with a short run of Intel Burn Test, if tested alright I follow up with Prime 95. I lowered my Vcore from 1.25V down to 1.230V and got the error almost right away, is it time to have an Offset value? I'm assuming the Intel Burn Test Critical Error is a sign of instability...?


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Good start, I'd start at 45x and start at 1.25vcore manual. If you pass for 10 minutes, then lower it until you fail and bump it up back to the last stable vcore. Then, on that, attempt to run it for 12 hours. Any errors or BSODs or worker stops, bump vcore notch immediately and try running it again for 12 hours. I don't care about WHEA errors, but it's your choice.
> 
> 
> 
> Before I run Prime 95 I first start with a short run of Intel Burn Test, if tested alright I follow up with Prime 95. I lowered my Vcore from 1.25V down to 1.230V and got the error almost right away, is it time to have an Offset value? I'm assuming the Intel Burn Test Critical Error is a sign of instability...?
Click to expand...

We get your offset value AFTER we finish your stress-testing. Find the voltage that will allow you to run prime95 for 12 hours straight with no errors or workers stopping.


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> We get your offset value AFTER we finish your stress-testing. Find the voltage that will allow you to run prime95 for 12 hours straight with no errors or workers stopping.


I bumped up the Vcore up .010V (1.240V) from 1.230V and it has fail so testing at 1.25V overnight. I noticed in BIOS my Core Voltage can't be in Offset mode (as per your guide) since I need manual control of Core Voltage.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I might have to decrease my voltage...
1.25v - failed within 1hr.
Increased to 1.255 - and it failed within 1 minute
Now I'm up to 1.26 - maybe I need to go lower?

Quite interesting regardless.


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> We get your offset value AFTER we finish your stress-testing. Find the voltage that will allow you to run prime95 for 12 hours straight with no errors or workers stopping.


Swag, a Q. i have,
till what frequency can you still use offset?
if i run 4.7ghz, i need about 0.040-0.045V offset
4.6ghz only needs about 0.020-0.025V

can i do 4.8ghz with offset?, that would be great








using all powersavings, only C3/C6 diabled

4.8ghz, 24h prime stable, 1.420V vcore,

cpu-z shows 1.440V tho


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I might have to decrease my voltage...
> 1.25v - failed within 1hr.
> Increased to 1.255 - and it failed within 1 minute
> Now I'm up to 1.26 - maybe I need to go lower?
> Quite interesting regardless.


if you go from 1.25 to 1.255V and it crashes faster, doesnt mean thats bad,
or you need to lower it again, both are unstable,
sometimes i can log and run tests with a OC, the next time i boot i can even log windows..or get into bios,
only means im not stable, and need to change some settings, up vcore a bit more,
so i keep upping it till it is with litte steps of 0.005V..
is 1.26V vcore running better or ?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> if you go from 1.25 to 1.255V and it crashes faster, doesnt mean thats bad,
> or you need to lower it again, both are unstable,
> sometimes i can log and run tests with a OC, the next time i boot i can even log windows..or get into bios,
> only means im not stable, and need to change some settings, up vcore a bit more,
> so i keep upping it till it is with litte steps of 0.005V..
> is 1.26V vcore running better or ?


well I had to stop testing as I had toleave the PC - but I'll report back when i continue testing








I'll go up all the way to 1.3v then stop.

Temps get quite high.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Right I've been P95'ing for 6hrs.
Settings on P95 are on CUSTOM with 5mins, instead of 15mins with 14000 MB instead of 1600MB for RAM

What do you guys think?


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Right I've been P95'ing for 6hrs.
> Settings on P95 are on CUSTOM with 5mins, instead of 15mins with 14000 MB instead of 1600MB for RAM
> What do you guys think?












what is bios vcore set to ?


----------



## Valgaur

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2540735

eat it VonDutch lol


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what is bios vcore set to ?


vcore 1.26 bro
on MANUAL


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2540735
> eat it VonDutch lol


mother of god!

Could u get a screenshot of prime running with it?


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I might have to decrease my voltage...
> 1.25v - failed within 1hr.
> Increased to 1.255 - and it failed within 1 minute
> Now I'm up to 1.26 - maybe I need to go lower?
> Quite interesting regardless.


After several hours of Prime @1.250V (set in BIOS) it failed, so far our chips are twins. I had to increase Vcore to 1.270V and just started testing, does anyone think that because I'm using the iGPU this is needing a little more Vcore?


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> mother of god!
> Could u get a screenshot of prime running with it?


No sadly im not gonna force my ivy and myself to suffer the vcore and the cold it was 0C in my room lol


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> After several hours of Prime @1.250V (set in BIOS) it failed, so far our chips are twins. I had to increase Vcore to 1.270V and just started testing, does anyone think that because I'm using the iGPU this is needing a little more Vcore?


Seems like it!
I disabled iGPU simply because it is completely useless or not needed for me.
I bought my MSI GTX 660ti PE OC for a reason - I shall therefore use it, screw intel graphics haha! Although I have seen and heard that they are very good for what they are! Just nothing in comparison to a dedicated GFX.

As for the added vcore - there is a possibility but that would be if it was being used. (i think) - so do as you will really - I heard people reported temp differences with it enabled/disabled, but nothing about voltages, although one could imagine it should make a difference.

After several hours of Prime @1.250V (set in BIOS) it failed, so far our chips are twins. I had to increase Vcore to 1.270V and just started testing, does anyone think that because I'm using the iGPU this is needing a little more Vcore?[/quote]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> No sadly im not gonna force my ivy and myself to suffer the vcore and the cold it was 0C in my room lol


haha ok









EDIT:
9hrs in - no problems.

EDIT2:
10hrs - no problems - although temps did get quite high

EDIT 3:
*Do not run with only 5mins FFT's - do at 15mins*



Could someone just confirm my P95 settings are OK?


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> vcore 1.26 bro
> on MANUAL


just asking, programs can be a bit off sometimes,
your temps are a bit high, but thats all, youre cooler is good enough
before de-lid at 4.5ghz, i tried prime, almost 100C in a few seconds..lol


----------



## Systemlord

I just found out that I was using the 32-bit version of Prime 95 (p95v266) instead of the 64-bit version (p64v2511), does this mean I have to start testing all over from scratch?

My core temp are reaching 93C on core 2 & 3, Vcore to 1.270V.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> just asking, programs can be a bit off sometimes,
> your temps are a bit high, but thats all, youre cooler is good enough
> before de-lid at 4.5ghz, i tried prime, almost 100C in a few seconds..lol


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> I just found out that I was using the 32-bit version of Prime 95 (p95v266) instead of the 64-bit version (p64v2511), does this mean I have to start testing all over from scratch?
> My core temp are reaching 93C on core 2 & 3, Vcore to 1.270V.


cheers for the info on the temps!

No idea about the bit differences for prime though.


----------



## Systemlord

I have suspected that my first mount of my air cooler was probably not the best but don't plan on air cooling much longer. Core temp has recorded a spike to 97C for a very short time, now temps are in the mid 80's. I plan on delidding my CPU's IHS, I'm dead set on it!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> I have suspected that my first mount of my air cooler was probably not the best but don't plan on air cooling much longer. Core temp has recorded a spike to 97C for a very short time, now temps are in the mid 80's. I plan on delidding my CPU's IHS, I'm dead set on it!


as long as your temps, on NORMAL use are OK - i think your fine.
Remember P95 - will NEVER be a real-life scenario.
So I take my high temps with a pinch of salt, simply because they spike up and down.
As I'm typing this they are at 66-72c, which is brilliant for full load.
but then compare that to the 82-90 i was getting beforehand - same GHZ, same P95 testing (obviously different FFT size)


----------



## Totally Dubbed

12hr mark PASSED!
Amazing.

I'm going for the full 24hr - why not









As for switching to offset mode- what +/- should I go for then Swag?


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> I just found out that I was using the 32-bit version of Prime 95 (p95v266) instead of the 64-bit version (p64v2511), does this mean I have to start testing all over from scratch?
> 
> My core temp are reaching 93C on core 2 & 3, Vcore to 1.270V.


Yes, you need to restart testing because 32-bit is restricted to 2 cores.







Just keep trying, if you want to back down, back down one multi and you can probably run that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> 12hr mark PASSED!
> Amazing.
> 
> I'm going for the full 24hr - why not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for switching to offset mode- what +/- should I go for then Swag?


I need your VID and your Vcore.


----------



## Systemlord

Swag do you recommend the default testing in 64-bit Prime 95 or custom?


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> Swag do you recommend the default testing in 64-bit Prime 95 or custom?


Just press the blend button and run it. Only run custom blend if your have 16GB of RAM or more. When you have that, input 90% of your AVAILABLE RAM into the amount of RAM to use.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Just press the blend button and run it. Only run custom blend if your have 16GB of RAM or more. When you have that, input 90% of your AVAILABLE RAM into the amount of RAM to use.


My Vcore is 1.26
VID being what exactly?
From what I understand that's the min voltage/CPUVcore displayed in CPU-Z/H/W monitor?

As for my custom blend - of me putting in 14GB for testing - is that fine?
Incl only having 5min FFT's rather than 15mins?

Btw - thanks for your efforts


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Just press the blend button and run it. Only run custom blend if your have 16GB of RAM or more. When you have that, input 90% of your AVAILABLE RAM into the amount of RAM to use.
> 
> 
> 
> My Vcore is 1.26
> VID being what exactly?
> From what I understand that's the min voltage/CPUVcore displayed in CPU-Z/H/W monitor?
> 
> As for my custom blend - of me putting in 14GB for testing - is that fine?
> Incl only having 5min FFT's rather than 15mins?
> 
> Btw - thanks for your efforts
Click to expand...

The recommended amount of time per FFT is 10 minutes. 14GB is fine.

Download and install CoreTemp. Run it and run prime95 blend. Get the VID when running prime95 blend. It is imperative that the VID is taken when Prime95 is running!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> The recommended amount of time per FFT is 10 minutes. 14GB is fine.
> Download and install CoreTemp. Run it and run prime95 blend. Get the VID when running prime95 blend. It is imperative that the VID is taken when Prime95 is running!


I shall get core temp now - although I do have real temp








19hrs and going strong







!
This is the first OC going over 17hrs! I'm really happy.
It's funny, before I was starting from 1.28v with 4.5ghz - seems like my baby needed less power to run stable, and i was giving it too much!
Can't believe 1.26 is the sweet spot for me - that's extremely low in voltage!

VID is: 1.2260v
This is whilst P95 has been running and is still running at 100% load


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> Swag, a Q. i have,
> till what frequency can you still use offset?
> if i run 4.7ghz, i need about 0.040-0.045V offset
> 4.6ghz only needs about 0.020-0.025V
> can i do 4.8ghz with offset?, that would be great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> using all powersavings, only C3/C6 diabled
> 4.8ghz, 24h prime stable, 1.420V vcore,
> 
> cpu-z shows 1.440V tho


Swag, maybe you didnt see my Question..
i know, this is the Asus thread but ..


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I shall get core temp now - although I do have real temp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 19hrs and going strong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> This is the first OC going over 17hrs! I'm really happy.
> It's funny, before I was starting from 1.28v with 4.5ghz - seems like my baby needed less power to run stable, and i was giving it too much!
> Can't believe 1.26 is the sweet spot for me - that's extremely low in voltage!
> VID is: 1.2260v
> This is whilst P95 has been running and is still running at 100% load
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


*Updated*

I'm right behind you running 4.5GHz @1.27V with almost 18 hours of Prime 95, VID @ 1.2810. Is this considered average for the 3770K's for Vcore?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> I'm right behind you running 4.5GHz @1.27V with almost 6 hours of Prime 95, VID @ 1.2810. Is this considered average for the 3770K's for Vcore?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Hey man!
Vcore wise - yes if you look online usually most people have 1.27 - 1.29. That's why I'm very much surprised of getting 1.26 stable.
*I'm going to stop my P95, and run one for just a few hours with the FFT duration at 15mins.*

I can confirm I'm on stable for the time being.

EDIT:
Time for me to go in the bios and print screen everything.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

My Full BIOS settings - for 4.5ghz (not stable)
Not stable, as ran with 5mins FFT's rather than 15 - when tested on 15 it failed pretty fast.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I don't know what to say....
re-ran prime and it failed within 13minutes....

upped the voltage.
Seems like that 5min thing is what made the difference.
15mins FFT's is the default - I'm back on that, with only the RAM changed to 14gb

there goes 24hrs lol








You live and u learn!

going to 1.27 now.
1.26, and 1.265 failed


----------



## Incubus32

Hello Swag!









I already ditched out my Malaysian made i5 3570k. I think the rumors were true that first batches of ivy bridge clocks like crap! I got a costa rican i5 3570k with batch number 3220B690

So far so good







I testet 4.5ghz @ 1.210 manual volts, but CPU-Z shows 1.216v LLC 75%, passed 1 hour of Prime 95 blend.

Testing 4.6 @ 1.245v



Also tried to Auto OC with ASUS turbo V evo:



Will try to test for 12 hours tomorrow









EDIT: Maximus V gene is already on the way!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> I'm right behind you running 4.5GHz @1.27V with almost 6 hours of Prime 95, VID @ 1.2810. Is this considered average for the 3770K's for Vcore?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


How's it been going bro?
I'm behind you now









EDIT:
Now at 1.275

1.27 failed too

1.275 failed too

Now at 1.28....


----------



## friend'scatdied

I don't understand how some people are running 4.5GHz+ at less than 1.2v. It actually makes me mad and jelly.









Chip variance in IB seems higher than it was with SB.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> I don't understand how some people are running 4.5GHz+ at less than 1.2v. It actually makes me mad and jelly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chip variance in IB seems higher than it was with SB.


agreed lol
Although I can't comment on SB - my last one was...god knows what - an E6500 - what's that







?


----------



## Incubus32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> I don't understand how some people are running 4.5GHz+ at less than 1.2v. It actually makes me mad and jelly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chip variance in IB seems higher than it was with SB.


Me too! thats why I ditched out my first i5 3570k that needs 1.34v for 4.5ghz, lol

I have a friend that have an i5 3570k (ES version) stable @ 1.18v for 4.5ghz, his motherboard was an Asrock Z77 Extreme 4.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> I don't understand how some people are running 4.5GHz+ at less than 1.2v. It actually makes me mad and jelly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chip variance in IB seems higher than it was with SB.


I can get 4.5 at 1.21 stable...but im delidded so my temps are crazy low which let's me play with it a bit more.


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> I don't understand how some people are running 4.5GHz+ at less than 1.2v. It actually makes me mad and jelly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chip variance in IB seems higher than it was with SB.


i need about 1.235V vcore with offset to get 4.5ghz stable ..


----------



## Essenbe

What I don't understand about it is at an offset of +.010 at 4.6 my 3770K is pulling 1.304V during Prime. Any lower and I fail. Everything set exactly like the guide except ram and CPU PLL is 1.600.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I've tried till 1.285 v now....I'm going to start from lower....


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> My Full BIOS settings - for 4.5ghz (not stable)
> Not stable, as ran with 5mins FFT's rather than 15 - when tested on 15 it failed pretty fast.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I don't understand Prime 95 is stressful enough, everyone always says that your normal computer usage (gaming) will never stress your computer as much as P95, so what's going on? I wonder if I should stop after a stable 18 hours of Prime... How did you take pictures of your BIOS settings? Is there some special program that allows you to do this?


----------



## johnvosh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> How did you take pictures of your BIOS settings? Is there some special program that allows you to do this?


Just push F12 while in the bios and it will save to a thumb drive!


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnvosh*
> 
> Just push F12 while in the bios and it will save to a thumb drive!


has to be fat16 or fat32 to save to with my mobo(gigabyte),
im not sure if its the same with Asus Motherboards..


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> I don't understand Prime 95 is stressful enough, everyone always says that your normal computer usage (gaming) will never stress your computer as much as P95, so what's going on? I wonder if I should stop after a stable 18 hours of Prime... How did you take pictures of your BIOS settings? Is there some special program that allows you to do this?


as others said f12.
As for p95 - yeah it is the most stressful thing for your CPU/RAM ONLY - however for your OVERALL PC - playing something like BF3 for many hours would crash it faster - supposedly.

I've down clocked to 4.4ghz - one thing I have realise is the bus speed - it's not showing as 100 in core temp, but 100.01 - so i thought, I'll go for 44x multiplier, and go for an easier OC - I'll be happy with 4.4ghz anyway


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> as others said f12.
> As for p95 - yeah it is the most stressful thing for your CPU/RAM ONLY - however for your OVERALL PC - playing something like BF3 for many hours would crash it faster - supposedly.
> I've down clocked to 4.4ghz - one thing I have realise is the bus speed - it's not showing as 100 in core temp, but 100.01 - so i thought, I'll go for 44x multiplier, and go for an easier OC - I'll be happy with 4.4ghz anyway


I'm getting near 19 hours of Prime 95 and wanting to know where in Prime did you go to change settings? Your not talking about 15 min of small FFT's are you?


----------



## Fallout323f

Could it be that the lower pll.
Is making your oc instable.
Because you making your vdroop effect higher.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fallout323f*
> 
> Could it be that the lower pll.
> Is making your oc instable.
> Because you making your vdroop effect higher.


You got it. While doing anything with long bench your PLL helps the stability with regulating the flow of the cpu power along with that pll voltage through it to make it a better flow. That why for crazy OCs you need a 1.9 pll or else it wont happen at all.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> I'm getting near 19 hours of Prime 95 and wanting to know where in Prime did you go to change settings? Your not talking about 15 min of small FFT's are you?


For 24hrs on 4.5ghz - I had:
Custom with:
MB RAM: 14000
and
Time to run each FFT size (in minutes): 5 -> instead of the default 15mins.

Something is very odd honestly - I have no idea what or how to explain.
I'm at like 1.21v or something ridiculously low @4.4ghz - and:



Current P95 settings are:
Custom with MB ram @ 14000, everything else default.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> Swag, a Q. i have,
> till what frequency can you still use offset?
> if i run 4.7ghz, i need about 0.040-0.045V offset
> 4.6ghz only needs about 0.020-0.025V
> can i do 4.8ghz with offset?, that would be great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> using all powersavings, only C3/C6 diabled
> 4.8ghz, 24h prime stable, 1.420V vcore,
> 
> cpu-z shows 1.440V tho
> 
> 
> 
> Swag, maybe you didnt see my Question..
> i know, this is the Asus thread but ..
Click to expand...

Sorry, I've just been busy these past few days. You can use it as high as you want. My 4.8GHz OC runs on offset.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> I'm getting near 19 hours of Prime 95 and wanting to know where in Prime did you go to change settings? Your not talking about 15 min of small FFT's are you?
> 
> 
> 
> For 24hrs on 4.5ghz - I had:
> Custom with:
> MB RAM: 14000
> and
> Time to run each FFT size (in minutes): 5 -> instead of the default 15mins.
> 
> Something is very odd honestly - I have no idea what or how to explain.
> I'm at like 1.21v or something ridiculously low @4.4ghz - and:
> 
> 
> 
> Current P95 settings are:
> Custom with MB ram @ 14000, everything else default.
Click to expand...

I'd recommend running 10 minutes per FFT size but if you've already ran 5min/fft, it's fine. Just next time, run 10 minutes.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Sorry, I've just been busy these past few days. You can use it as high as you want. My 4.8GHz OC runs on offset.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd recommend running 10 minutes per FFT size but if you've already ran 5min/fft, it's fine. Just next time, run 10 minutes.


The. 5 min one was the 24hr pass, but then when set on 15min it failed really quick.

Now in that latest screenshot, it's back on 15








5hrs in, no problems. At this low voltage it really surprises me

EDIT:
5hrs in - no problems 0.0
1.2v - this is insane.
Hopefully P95 isn't playing with me again


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Sorry, I've just been busy these past few days. You can use it as high as you want. My 4.8GHz OC runs on offset.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd recommend running 10 minutes per FFT size but if you've already ran 5min/fft, it's fine. Just next time, run 10 minutes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The. 5 min one was the 24hr pass, but then when set on 15min it failed really quick.
> 
> Now in that latest screenshot, it's back on 15
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5hrs in, no problems. At this low voltage it really surprises me
> 
> EDIT:
> 5hrs in - no problems 0.0
> 1.2v - this is insane.
> Hopefully P95 isn't playing with me again
Click to expand...

Haha, okay good. Tell me when you get a stable voltage for your OC.


----------



## Systemlord

Hay *Swag*, why would Prime 95 pass for 24 hours on the default setting for Blend, but fail on Custom using much more RAM?


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> Hay *Swag*, why would Prime 95 pass for 24 hours on the default setting for Blend, but fail on Custom using much more RAM?


Basically, nowadays we have the IMC built into the CPU rather than what we had before. Now, since IMC is controlled by CPU, the CPU has to keep the RAM in check as well. Doing this causes more stress on the CPU and in turn, more RAM = more stress on CPU. I only recommend using prime95 custom if you have 12GB or 16GB+ because 8GB, you only have about 5GB available and 90% of that is hardly anything more than the normal one. Just less confusion.


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Basically, nowadays we have the IMC built into the CPU rather than what we had before. Now, since IMC is controlled by CPU, the CPU has to keep the RAM in check as well. Doing this causes more stress on the CPU and in turn, more RAM = more stress on CPU. I only recommend using prime95 custom if you have 12GB or 16GB+ because 8GB, you only have about 5GB available and 90% of that is hardly anything more than the normal one. Just less confusion.


Having only 8GB of RAM explains why I passed 25 hours of Prime 95, I'm guessing that's why Totally Dubbed failed after he started using 14GB more RAM.

Now since I have passed Prime 95 for 24+ hours, it seems like it's time to try Offset mode. Now while running Prime 95 my Vcore fluctuated from 1.272V - 1.280V, is it safe to assume that the higher Vcore is what we should go by?

Also can you explain why we need Offset to begin with once more? The advantages...

*Vcore: 1.272V - 1.280V*

*VID = 1.2810V*

Thanks Swag.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Basically, nowadays we have the IMC built into the CPU rather than what we had before. Now, since IMC is controlled by CPU, the CPU has to keep the RAM in check as well. Doing this causes more stress on the CPU and in turn, more RAM = more stress on CPU. I only recommend using prime95 custom if you have 12GB or 16GB+ because 8GB, you only have about 5GB available and 90% of that is hardly anything more than the normal one. Just less confusion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Having only 8GB of RAM explains why I passed 25 hours of Prime 95, I'm guessing that's why Totally Dubbed failed after he started using 14GB more RAM.
> 
> Now since I have passed Prime 95 for 24+ hours, it seems like it's time to try Offset mode. Now while running Prime 95 my Vcore fluctuated from 1.272V - 1.280V, is it safe to assume that the higher Vcore is what we should go by?
> 
> Also can you explain why we need Offset to begin with once more? The advantages...
> 
> *Vcore: 1.272V - 1.280V*
> 
> *VID = 1.2810V*
> 
> Thanks Swag.
Click to expand...

Your offset should be +0.005. In this case, your VID is so close to your vcore we will have to use a positive offset to avoid any problems. You cannot use +Auto which will be used if you enter +0.0000 because +auto is not the same as +0.0000. Yes, motherboards lack this feature and I hate it.







After that, you should be done and have no problems in the future!


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Your offset should be +0.005. In this case, your VID is so close to your vcore we will have to use a positive offset to avoid any problems. You cannot use +Auto which will be used if you enter +0.0000 because +auto is not the same as +0.0000. Yes, motherboards lack this feature and I hate it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After that, you should be done and have no problems in the future!


Can you explain why we need Offset to begin with once more? The advantages... Also what would change if motherboards did have the feature you are referring to?


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Your offset should be +0.005. In this case, your VID is so close to your vcore we will have to use a positive offset to avoid any problems. You cannot use +Auto which will be used if you enter +0.0000 because +auto is not the same as +0.0000. Yes, motherboards lack this feature and I hate it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After that, you should be done and have no problems in the future!
> 
> 
> 
> Can you explain why we need Offset to begin with once more? The advantages... Also what would change if motherboards did have the feature you are referring to?
Click to expand...

Imagine your VID is 1.2500 and the Vcore you need to be stable is 1.2500. Now, with a +0.005, you will end up with a 1.255 vcore rather than what you needed, 1.2500. Now if we had that feature, you would be able to get the exact vcore you needed because the VID and Vcore is exactly the same.









Features for offset mean that you won't be punching the full amount of vcore all the time during the times you don't need it because remember, you clock down when you're idle. Might as well not use all the Vcore when not needed!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> Having only 8GB of RAM explains why I passed 25 hours of Prime 95, I'm guessing that's why Totally Dubbed failed after he started using 14GB more RAM.
> Now since I have passed Prime 95 for 24+ hours, it seems like it's time to try Offset mode. Now while running Prime 95 my Vcore fluctuated from 1.272V - 1.280V, is it safe to assume that the higher Vcore is what we should go by?
> Also can you explain why we need Offset to begin with once more? The advantages...
> *Vcore: 1.272V - 1.280V*
> *VID = 1.2810V*
> Thanks Swag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


False bro.
I did always 14GB - meaning over 15GB of RAM being used in task manager.
My problem was: The FFT's weren't being tested fully - in theory if I had left it for 48hrs, I would have got several fails, as the fft rotation would have come around and failed. (hopefully that makes sense)

Right - I have NO IDEA what to say lads.
I'm on:
Manual 1.2v (yes 1.2)
@ 4.4ghz
VID: 1.2209v
Prime: Custom with 14GB ram testing, 15min intervals and the rest the same.

Result? Stable.
Now I can't be mistaken in thinking I've done ANYTHING wrong here - prime settings are correct, been running for 12hrs - I'm just absolutely amazed that it is stable @1.2v
What offset should I be at - if anything?
I know offset, as explained will help with the voltages...but 1.2v is so low that i don't even know if i need to be on offset.



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Imagine your VID is 1.2500 and the Vcore you need to be stable is 1.2500. Now, with a +0.005, you will end up with a 1.255 vcore rather than what you needed, 1.2500. Now if we had that feature, you would be able to get the exact vcore you needed because the VID and Vcore is exactly the same.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Features for offset mean that you won't be punching the full amount of vcore all the time during the times you don't need it because remember, you clock down when you're idle. Might as well not use all the Vcore when not needed!


+ rep for explaining


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Imagine your VID is 1.2500 and the Vcore you need to be stable is 1.2500. Now, with a +0.005, you will end up with a 1.255 vcore rather than what you needed, 1.2500. Now if we had that feature, you would be able to get the exact vcore you needed because the VID and Vcore is exactly the same.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Features for offset mean that you won't be punching the full amount of vcore all the time during the times you don't need it because remember, you clock down when you're idle. Might as well not use all the Vcore when not needed!


I see, right now even at 1.6GHz I'm still at full Vcore of 1.280V, the Offset allows the Vcore to drop to a lower voltage. Well the good thing is my overclock will change drastically once I get my water cooling components installed next month not to mention I'm delidding my chip, then I doubt I will be as unlucky as I am now!


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> Having only 8GB of RAM explains why I passed 25 hours of Prime 95, I'm guessing that's why Totally Dubbed failed after he started using 14GB more RAM.
> Now since I have passed Prime 95 for 24+ hours, it seems like it's time to try Offset mode. Now while running Prime 95 my Vcore fluctuated from 1.272V - 1.280V, is it safe to assume that the higher Vcore is what we should go by?
> Also can you explain why we need Offset to begin with once more? The advantages...
> *Vcore: 1.272V - 1.280V*
> *VID = 1.2810V*
> Thanks Swag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> False bro.
> I did always 14GB - meaning over 15GB of RAM being used in task manager.
> My problem was: The FFT's weren't being tested fully - in theory if I had left it for 48hrs, I would have got several fails, as the fft rotation would have come around and failed. (hopefully that makes sense)
> 
> Right - I have NO IDEA what to say lads.
> I'm on:
> Manual 1.2v (yes 1.2)
> @ 4.4ghz
> VID: 1.2209v
> Prime: Custom with 14GB ram testing, 15min intervals and the rest the same.
> 
> Result? Stable.
> Now I can't be mistaken in thinking I've done ANYTHING wrong here - prime settings are correct, been running for 12hrs - I'm just absolutely amazed that it is stable @1.2v
> What offset should I be at - if anything?
> I know offset, as explained will help with the voltages...but 1.2v is so low that i don't even know if i need to be on offset.
Click to expand...

I'm actually running my 4.5GHz nowadays and I run on a 1.16vcore 24/7 for folding and I still use offset. I need your VID (obtained via CoreTemp with prime95 running) to get your offset.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I'm actually running my 4.5GHz nowadays and I run on a 1.16vcore 24/7 for folding and I still use offset. I need your VID (obtained via CoreTemp with prime95 running) to get your offset.


ah cool







!
VID is in the pic bro - 1.2209v - whilst P95 is running.

As for the testing - I think I'll wait for 20hrs - just as I checked the P95 logs, and didn't see a recurring "pass" - so i guess it hasn't gone full cycle just yet.

And may you explain how you need the VID, and how you calculate the offset?
Is it vcore - vid = offset?
Thus:
1.2 - 1.2209 = -0.0209 offset ?


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I'm actually running my 4.5GHz nowadays and I run on a 1.16vcore 24/7 for folding and I still use offset. I need your VID (obtained via CoreTemp with prime95 running) to get your offset.
> 
> 
> 
> ah cool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> VID is in the pic bro - 1.2209v - whilst P95 is running.
> 
> As for the testing - I think I'll wait for 20hrs - just as I checked the P95 logs, and didn't see a recurring "pass" - so i guess it hasn't gone full cycle just yet.
> 
> And may you explain how you need the VID, and how you calculate the offset?
> Is it vcore - vid = offset?
> Thus:
> 1.2 - 1.2209 = -0.2 offset ?
Click to expand...

Yea you got it. Just use that and you're good.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Yea you got it. Just use that and you're good.


hehe - ok , if you don't mind explaining a few last things, that would be highly appreciated:
-Why do you need the VID - whilst prime is running? As in does it change when it is not?
-Negative offset? How does that vary from a positive one?
-Prime settings:


Are those what you would suggest?
If so - might be worth putting in the OP


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> False bro.
> I did always 14GB - meaning over 15GB of RAM being used in task manager.
> My problem was: The FFT's weren't being tested fully - in theory if I had left it for 48hrs, I would have got several fails, as the fft rotation would have come around and failed. (hopefully that makes sense)
> Right - I have NO IDEA what to say lads.
> I'm on:
> Manual 1.2v (yes 1.2)
> @ 4.4ghz
> VID: 1.2209v
> Prime: Custom with 14GB ram testing, 15min intervals and the rest the same.
> Result? Stable.
> Now I can't be mistaken in thinking I've done ANYTHING wrong here - prime settings are correct, been running for 12hrs - I'm just absolutely amazed that it is stable @1.2v
> What offset should I be at - if anything?
> I know offset, as explained will help with the voltages...but 1.2v is so low that i don't even know if i need to be on offset.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> + rep for explaining


In response to you failing Prime 95 after 24hr I believe you said you set it for 5 min. instead of 10-15 min. and that is why you failed?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> ah cool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> VID is in the pic bro - 1.2209v - whilst P95 is running.
> As for the testing - I think I'll wait for 20hrs - just as I checked the P95 logs, and didn't see a recurring "pass" - so i guess it hasn't gone full cycle just yet.
> And may you explain how you need the VID, and how you calculate the offset?
> Is it vcore - vid = offset?
> Thus:
> 1.2 - 1.2209 = -0.2 offset ?


How did you figure it out, what's the formula?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> In response to you failing Prime 95 after 24hr I believe you said you set it for 5 min. instead of 10-15 min. and that is why you failed?
> How did you figure it out, what's the formula?


Indeed that's correct.
I had put it to 5mins - and then left it running for 24hrs - it passed
But as soon as i put it to 15mins, ironically, within 13mins of testing it at the same settings - it would fail.
Meaning, the FFT needed to be tested for a full 15mins (and thus failed at 13mins) rather than being "skipped" after 5mins.

as for figuring out - just went as an assumption - VID is needed so is vcore - thus i presumed and guessed that that's the formula - i got lucky hehe


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Yea you got it. Just use that and you're good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hehe - ok , if you don't mind explaining a few last things, that would be highly appreciated:
> -Why do you need the VID - whilst prime is running? As in does it change when it is not?
> -Negative offset? How does that vary from a positive one?
> -Prime settings:
> 
> 
> Are those what you would suggest?
> If so - might be worth putting in the OP
Click to expand...

Those are the general recommended settings for prime95 when running Custom Blend. VID is what the CPU thinks you need to run a certain clock and the motherboard uses that to determine the offset you need. The VID does change in terms of the intensity of stress of the program you are running. If you run nothing but a browser, you will see a VID different from when running prime95. There is no difference between positive and negative offset. The positive and negative offset just means how to get vcore to run at the vcore you need it to.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> False bro.
> I did always 14GB - meaning over 15GB of RAM being used in task manager.
> My problem was: The FFT's weren't being tested fully - in theory if I had left it for 48hrs, I would have got several fails, as the fft rotation would have come around and failed. (hopefully that makes sense)
> Right - I have NO IDEA what to say lads.
> I'm on:
> Manual 1.2v (yes 1.2)
> @ 4.4ghz
> VID: 1.2209v
> Prime: Custom with 14GB ram testing, 15min intervals and the rest the same.
> Result? Stable.
> Now I can't be mistaken in thinking I've done ANYTHING wrong here - prime settings are correct, been running for 12hrs - I'm just absolutely amazed that it is stable @1.2v
> What offset should I be at - if anything?
> I know offset, as explained will help with the voltages...but 1.2v is so low that i don't even know if i need to be on offset.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> + rep for explaining
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In response to you failing Prime 95 after 24hr I believe you said you set it for 5 min. instead of 10-15 min. and that is why you failed?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> ah cool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> VID is in the pic bro - 1.2209v - whilst P95 is running.
> As for the testing - I think I'll wait for 20hrs - just as I checked the P95 logs, and didn't see a recurring "pass" - so i guess it hasn't gone full cycle just yet.
> And may you explain how you need the VID, and how you calculate the offset?
> Is it vcore - vid = offset?
> Thus:
> 1.2 - 1.2209 = -0.2 offset ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How did you figure it out, what's the formula?
Click to expand...

By using a basic formula I thought up a while back.

Vvcore = Vcore needed to be stable
Vvid = VID when running prime95 for your clock
Voffset = the offset you input in BIOS

Vvcore - Vvid = Voffset
The sign you get in front of the offset is whether you use a positive or negative offset!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Those are the general recommended settings for prime95 when running Custom Blend. VID is what the CPU thinks you need to run a certain clock and the motherboard uses that to determine the offset you need. The VID does change in terms of the intensity of stress of the program you are running. If you run nothing but a browser, you will see a VID different from when running prime95. There is no difference between positive and negative offset. The positive and negative offset just means how to get vcore to run at the vcore you need it to.
> By using a basic formula I thought up a while back.
> Vvcore = Vcore needed to be stable
> Vvid = VID when running prime95 for your clock
> Voffset = the offset you input in BIOS
> Vvcore - Vvid = Voffset
> The sign you get in front of the offset is whether you use a positive or negative offset!


Thanks again for the explanation!
+rep


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Indeed that's correct.
> I had put it to 5mins - and then left it running for 24hrs - it passed
> But as soon as i put it to 15mins, ironically, within 13mins of testing it at the same settings - it would fail.
> Meaning, the FFT needed to be tested for a full 15mins (and thus failed at 13mins) rather than being "skipped" after 5mins.
> as for figuring out - just went as an assumption - VID is needed so is vcore - thus i presumed and guessed that that's the formula - i got lucky hehe


So I was in fact ahead of you the whole time!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Those are the general recommended settings for prime95 when running Custom Blend. VID is what the CPU thinks you need to run a certain clock and the motherboard uses that to determine the offset you need. The VID does change in terms of the intensity of stress of the program you are running. If you run nothing but a browser, you will see a VID different from when running prime95. There is no difference between positive and negative offset. The positive and negative offset just means how to get vcore to run at the vcore you need it to.
> By using a basic formula I thought up a while back.
> Vvcore = Vcore needed to be stable
> Vvid = VID when running prime95 for your clock
> Voffset = the offset you input in BIOS
> Vvcore - Vvid = Voffset
> The sign you get in front of the offset is whether you use a positive or negative offset!


I don't get it, I don't get it.









It's either to simple for me to understand or it's way over my head, never heard the term Vvcore and Vvid before? I would like to try and understand, layman terms perhaps?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> So I was in fact ahead of you the whole time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't get it, I don't get it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's either to simple for me to understand or it's way over my head, never heard the term Vvcore and Vvid before? I would like to try and understand, layman terms perhaps?


Vcore = your CPU voltage (normally in MANUAL mode)
Vvid = VID, found in core temp

Voffset = cpu offset mode

It is more simple than you expect







!
-manual v core means the cpu is ALWAYS set to that manual voltage
-offset means that the cpu fluctuates, (depending on stress) to the voltage. The offset value, will determine by how much it is fluctuation by - and thus you need to first find out what stable manual vcore you got, before being able to start with an offset.

This is from what I've understood.


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Vcore = your CPU voltage (normally in MANUAL mode)
> Vvid = VID, found in core temp
> Voffset = cpu offset mode
> It is more simple than you expect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> -manual v core means the cpu is ALWAYS set to that manual voltage
> -offset means that the cpu fluctuates, (depending on stress) to the voltage. The offset value, will determine by how much it is fluctuation by - and thus you need to first find out what stable manual vcore you got, before being able to start with an offset.
> This is from what I've understood.


I think I understand now, it's the difference between the two, so if your stable Vcore is 1.150V and your VID is 1.160 then your Offset should be +0.010V?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> I think I understand now, it's the difference between the two, so if your stable Vcore is 1.150V and your VID is 1.160 then your Offset should be +0.010V?


absolutely correct.
In my case I'm going the negative route, as my VID is larger than my vcore.
Now as to what's the difference, as explained by swag above - however i did a bit more reading on the subject and found that if you have a LARGE negative offset, then your pc could lock up because not enough power is being fed into the cpu for it to run whilst it is at idle. To counter that you would have to play around with the LLC.

I feel like I've learnt so much in these past few weeks - especially from this thread


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Swag - there was one more thing about p95 I had to ask about.
In the other thread (asrock) it was mentioned to tick the following - any reason why?



EDIT:
On error checking:
3) Some of the new, faster FFTs don't let us do as much error checking on each iteration.
If you don't want to lose this error checking, choose "SUM(INPUTS) error checking" from
the Options menu. This will slow down your tests by about 2-5%.

Source:
http://www.overclock.net/t/137251/prime95/60

Round off checking best to be on:
http://www.mersenneforum.org/showthread.php?t=13808
http://www.overclock.net/t/298639/how-to-use-prime95

I guess i answered it myself without looking - but this can be good info







!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> ah cool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> VID is in the pic bro - 1.2209v - whilst P95 is running.
> As for the testing - I think I'll wait for 20hrs - just as I checked the P95 logs, and didn't see a recurring "pass" - so i guess it hasn't gone full cycle just yet.
> And may you explain how you need the VID, and how you calculate the offset?
> Is it vcore - vid = offset?
> Thus:
> 1.2 - 1.2209 = -0.2 offset ?


LOL - edited that out.
That's my maths for you.

Should be:
-0.0209
Rounded I guess to -0.021 offset.


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> absolutely correct.
> In my case I'm going the negative route, as my VID is larger than my vcore.
> Now as to what's the difference, as explained by swag above - however i did a bit more reading on the subject and found that if you have a LARGE negative offset, then your pc could lock up because not enough power is being fed into the cpu for it to run whilst it is at idle. To counter that you would have to play around with the LLC.
> I feel like I've learnt so much in these past few weeks - especially from this thread


You could always go for a custom water cooling system and shoot past your VID, you'll get the itch sooner or later. I can assure you I will have a larger Vcore than my VID as I plan on going for 1.35V - 1.4V and shoot for the sky! I know most aren't happy with EK's new design water blocks, but I ordered the Supremacy and am waiting for full motherboard water blocks to be released.

+Rep to you and Swag


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> You could always go for a custom water cooling system and shoot past your VID, you'll get the itch sooner or later. I can assure you I will have a larger Vcore than my VID as I plan on going for 1.35V - 1.4V and shoot for the sky! I know most aren't happy with EK's new design water blocks, but I ordered the Supremacy and am waiting for full motherboard water blocks to be released.
> +Rep to you and Swag


cheers - well I've go the antec 920 liquid cooler - does a good job in my opinion









EDIT:
17hrs passed on P95 - but yet to see a recurring Pass FFT number.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Right, decided to call it quits 19hrs of p95 no fails.
Will re-run p95 on offset and re-try a little 30min blend test.

FYI: my VID went from 1.2209 to 1.2260 every now and then. I think that was the LLC kicking in.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Full BIOS settings for 4.4ghz on 1.2v manual - stable


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Trying @ -0.025 offset right now.
Seeing as I was in-between -0.021 and -0.026 (fluctuated every now and then)

Currently with P95 with OFFSET running I have in CPU-Z:
1.2v & 1.208v for vcore
1.2260v & 1.2209v for VID in core temp

Seems correct right?
As that's exactly what I was seeing with manual.

Will run prime for several hours - if there's no problems, I can confirm that I'll be stable







! (finally, thanks to this thread)


----------



## Bigheed

Swag - thanks for all the help so far, after getting all those high temps i decided to check my cooler mounting and determined I had put on to much thermal compound. Applied it much more sparingly this time and have found my temps have greatly improved, still warmer than some folks, but at least i am not into the 90s anymore.

Also since I have 16gb ram - should I be running custom with 10 minute FFT's and 1400MB ram (similar to what you advised Totally Dubbed?)

Will running custom with 1400MB put less strain on the cpu and "in theory" need less vcore?

This pic is running normal blend for about 2 hours, CPU is manual 1.320 volts everything else is per your guide instructions.

Thanks,
Bigheed


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bigheed*
> 
> Swag - thanks for all the help so far, after getting all those high temps i decided to check my cooler mounting and determined I had put on to much thermal compound. Applied it much more sparingly this time and have found my temps have greatly improved, still warmer than some folks, but at least i am not into the 90s anymore.
> Also since I have 16gb ram - should I be running custom with 10 minute FFT's and 1400MB ram (similar to what you advised Totally Dubbed?)
> Will running custom with 1400MB put less strain on the cpu and "in theory" need less vcore?
> This pic is running normal blend for about 2 hours, CPU is manual 1.320 volts everything else is per your guide instructions.
> Thanks,
> Bigheed


well a normal blend only stresses 1.6gb or so of ram - if you have around 16gb or 8gb - it would be highly suggested to stress the ram whilst your at it - simply because ram can go wrong, and if you are playing with the bus speed etc (even though we aren't) it can affect the OC's stability.
Long story short - I would suggest it - I see it as a way of testing the CPU and ram to the full extent.

Btw:
P95 + bf3 on ultra haha - quite laggy, but surprisingly still good enough to play through co-op


----------



## stellamonster7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> I think I understand now, it's the difference between the two, so if your stable Vcore is 1.150V and your VID is 1.160 then your Offset should be +0.010V?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> absolutely correct.
> In my case I'm going the negative route, as my VID is larger than my vcore.
> Now as to what's the difference, as explained by swag above - however i did a bit more reading on the subject and found that if you have a LARGE negative offset, then your pc could lock up because not enough power is being fed into the cpu for it to run whilst it is at idle. To counter that you would have to play around with the LLC.
> I feel like I've learnt so much in these past few weeks - especially from this thread


be careful with your explanations, that's a small amount, but it was a conflicting answer, although you two may have figured that out by now. from your math, yes your system needs negative, but systemlord's example (whether it be real case or not) would need a -0.010 also, not a +0.010 as he suggested from his attempt to reiterate an understanding. you may have looked too quick and answered that it was correct. however, you said it best afterwards. if your Vcore is lower than your VID you are going to have a negative offset. if your Vcore is higher than your VID you'll have a positive offset. it's also a doubly wrong effect if you use the wrong sign.

this is how I look at it if you want to break down offset voltage thus enabling power saving states, etc. you're trying to satisfy your OC that you established with a manual Vcore value while taking into consideration what intel has embedded in your cpu for a VID at that particular clock speed. we can't change VID, it's a ramping policy that is placed on your chip at the factory when it's tested, but the bottom line is, you may, if you're lucky, not need as much Vcore to have a stable overclock at what the factory thought and programed into your rampling policy. from what I've seen though, the higher your OC, past 46x, more chances you will end up with a positive offset (Vcore higher than VID) because the ramping policy doesn't seem to keep up, unless you simply have a "golden chip" as they say, still allowing you to reach such heights with a Vcore that remains at or lower than your VID. This "golden chip" concept has also been attempted to be related to where your chip was made or batch number. I am skeptical about that unless you have the exact same batch number as someone else (maybe more on that later).

that's my take anyway


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stellamonster7*
> 
> be careful with your explanations, that's a small amount, but it was a conflicting answer, although you two may have figured that out by now. from your math, yes your system needs negative, but systemlord's example (whether it be real case or not) would need a -0.010 also, not a +0.010 as he suggested from his attempt to reiterate an understanding. you may have looked too quick and answered that it was correct. however, you said it best afterwards. if your Vcore is lower than your VID you are going to have a negative offset. if your Vcore is higher than your VID you'll have a positive offset. it's also a doubly wrong effect if you use the wrong sign.
> this is how I look at it if you want to break down offset voltage thus enabling power saving states, etc. you're trying to satisfy your OC that you established with a manual Vcore value while taking into consideration what intel has embedded in your cpu for a VID at that particular clock speed. we can't change VID, it's a ramping policy that is placed on your chip at the factory when it's tested, but the bottom line is, you may, if you're lucky, not need as much Vcore to have a stable overclock at what the factory thought and programed into your rampling policy. from what I've seen though, the higher your OC, past 46x, more chances you will end up with a positive offset (Vcore higher than VID) because the ramping policy doesn't seem to keep up, unless you simply have a "golden chip" as they say, still allowing you to reach such heights with a Vcore that remains at or lower than your VID. This "golden chip" concept has also been attempted to be related to where your chip was made or batch number. I am skeptical about that unless you have the exact same batch number as someone else (maybe more on that later).
> that's my take anyway


I fully understand now, but my case is unique to where my VID and Vcore are so close that what I really needed a feature that doesn't exist in motherboards. By default Swag I had to go with a +0.005 that pushes my Vcore to 1.288V fully loaded instead of what's needed 1.280V, no matter in a month I'll be having a Vcore higher than my VID.


----------



## stellamonster7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> I fully understand now, but my case is unique to where my VID and Vcore are so close that what I really needed a feature that doesn't exist in motherboards. By default Swag I had to go with a +0.005 that pushes my Vcore to 1.288V fully loaded instead of what's needed 1.280V, no matter in a month I'll be having a Vcore higher than my VID.


lol...I have the exact same problem...it's once you go over 46x, etc, is when you see what you and I will both hope to achiive.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Temps are so much better on offset, it must be said.
Offset @ -0.025 - and I was stable.

Here's the print screen.

Thanks for all the help swag!


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Temps are so much better on offset, it must be said.
> Offset @ -0.025 - and I was stable.
> 
> Here's the print screen.
> 
> Thanks for all the help swag!


Great, that looks a solid OC.







You could try delidding if you want like many of us nowadays!


----------



## soundrats

First of all thnx for that guide!
My problem I am stable in stress test with 4.8GHZ but as soon as I try my desired application FSX i get after a while software crash with different .dll. I was told that this is probably the result off an unstable OVC. I followed precisely the guide except that I am using 8GB Ram with 2400MHZ. My PLL is still at 1.70, VCORE offset is at 0.110 which gives me in OVC stress test 1.36VCORE and in FSX 1.35VCORE.
What can I do - where should I start to search.
I am on the P8Z77-V Pro motherboard with an IVY BRIDGE 3770K
Thnx for help Tom


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soundrats*
> 
> First of all thnx for that guide!
> My problem I am stable in stress test with 4.8GHZ but as soon as I try my desired application FSX i get after a while software crash with different .dll. I was told that this is probably the result off an unstable OVC. I followed precisely the guide except that I am using 8GB Ram with 2400MHZ. My PLL is still at 1.70, VCORE offset is at 0.110 which gives me in OVC stress test 1.36VCORE and in FSX 1.35VCORE.
> What can I do - where should I start to search.
> Thnx for help Tom


So, you are stable for 12 hours prime95?


----------



## soundrats

No I am not using prime I am using AIDA and OCCT - for 12hours I think the system will go to hot - I already delid the CPU but 4.8 is quite high in question of temps.
Tom


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soundrats*
> 
> No I am not using prime I am using AIDA and OCCT - for 12hours I think the system will go to hot - I already delid the CPU but 4.8 is quite high in question of temps.
> Tom


What are your temps? Max temps during OCCT?


----------



## soundrats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> What are your temps? Max temps during OCCT?


I am just running a test with the FSX. Vcore at 1.36 (0.120offset) and temps between 45 and 75 on all 4 cores. When I do prime blend with this it will go to 85° C for sure.

I will tell you the OCCT max temps with this settings tomorrow.

Thank you for helping Tom


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soundrats*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> What are your temps? Max temps during OCCT?
> 
> 
> 
> I am just running a test with the FSX. Vcore at 1.36 (0.120offset) and temps between 45 and 75 on all 4 cores. When I do prime blend with this it will go to 85° C for sure.
> Thank you for helping Tom
Click to expand...

I think your OC isn't stable and you need to run prime95 for 12 hours before we can determine it is stable.


----------



## soundrats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I think your OC isn't stable and you need to run prime95 for 12 hours before we can determine it is stable.


I will give it a try - but tell me what temps are ok - I always tried to stay below 80°C
Thnx Tom


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soundrats*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I think your OC isn't stable and you need to run prime95 for 12 hours before we can determine it is stable.
> 
> 
> 
> I will give it a try - but tell me what temps are ok - I always tried to stay below 80°C
> Thnx Tom
Click to expand...

Max is 95C. You are good until you hit 96C! Do not worry, some of us are even running 1.7+vcore for suicide runs.


----------



## soundrats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Max is 95C. You are good until you hit 96C! Do not worry, some of us are even running 1.7+vcore for suicide runs.


ok thank you
I will be back
Tom

ps. my OCCT Temps with 0.125 offset = 1.38vcore are max 83°C


----------



## Skippytheninja

Much thanks for the guide! Set up a little baby 4.2 overclock until the ambient temps around here allow it to stay a little cooler.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Max is 95C. You are good until you hit 96C! Do not worry, some of us are even running 1.7+vcore for suicide runs.


Who could that be?









And its 1.76 vcore thank you very much!


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Max is 95C. You are good until you hit 96C! Do not worry, some of us are even running 1.7+vcore for suicide runs.
> 
> 
> 
> Who could that be?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And its 1.76 vcore thank you very much!
Click to expand...

Should have rounded it up.







People getting near to 1.8vcore on air... Crazy


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Should have rounded it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People getting near to 1.8vcore on air... Crazy


Lol im gonna make a 5.5 or 5.6 suicide run tonight gonna get my bclk down and get to the 2ghz club!


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Should have rounded it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People getting near to 1.8vcore on air... Crazy
> 
> 
> 
> Lol im gonna make a 5.5 or 5.6 suicide run tonight gonna get my bclk down and get to the 2ghz club!
Click to expand...

Haha, try. If you try hard enough, you will succeed!


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Haha, try. If you try hard enough, you will succeed!


Yes but will "little Franky" like it again at 1.76vcore.......


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Haha, try. If you try hard enough, you will succeed!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes but will "little Franky" like it again at 1.76vcore.......
Click to expand...

I hated it when I broke the 1.6v barrier and my CPU didn't want to comply anymore. It just sucked.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I hated it when I broke the 1.6v barrier and my CPU didn't want to comply anymore. It just sucked.


Try 1.65vcore after that 1.55v its big steps for each multiplier. Lol the ln2 guys called my chip a prodigy chip.....taking those volts and no degrading or hissy fits lol.


----------



## soundrats

Hi out there,
after deliding my Ivy Bridge and putting it back together with new TIM the temps are much better, but core 3 is the most hottest all the time. In the moment a prime blend test (max Ram 6500) for 4.7GHZ / VCORE 1.304 / 2400MHZ Ram is running and the max temp for Core 0 is 71°C and for Core 3 is 84°C. Is this ok and normal or missed I something - I really thought that the temps becomes more equal after deliding.
Regards Tom


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soundrats*
> 
> Hi out there,
> after deliding my Ivy Bridge and putting it back together with new TIM the temps are much better, but core 3 is the most hottest all the time. In the moment a prime blend test (max Ram 6500) for 4.7GHZ / VCORE 1.304 / 2400MHZ Ram is running and the max temp for Core 0 is 71°C and for Core 3 is 84°C. Is this ok and normal or missed I something - I really thought that the temps becomes more equal after deliding.
> Regards Tom


First off ask in the delidded Ivy Bridge Club for more info









It's the link in my sig.

Anyways did you get rid of all your black glue? and if not do so. I haven't yet and under load they are withing 2-4C of each other but during idle is different. Also did you wiggle your IHS back on or move it a little when you put it back in? if so then you could have moved the TIM away from the needed spot.


----------



## soundrats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> First off ask in the delidded Ivy Bridge Club for more info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's the link in my sig.
> Anyways did you get rid of all your black glue? and if not do so. I haven't yet and under load they are withing 2-4C of each other but during idle is different. Also did you wiggle your IHS back on or move it a little when you put it back in? if so then you could have moved the TIM away from the needed spot.


Thnx for this quick answer - can we move it to the de-lid club? Can you do this?
Yes I cleaned all the glue away from both parts - very clean! Yes I wiggled my IHS a bit to spread the TIM a bit, same I did with the cooler (H100).
Now I think I should start over - clean it all and use LIQUID PRO for the next move.
Regards Tom


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soundrats*
> 
> Thnx for this quick answer - can we move it to the de-lid club? Can you do this?
> Yes I cleaned all the glue away from both parts - very clean! Yes I wiggled my IHS a bit to spread the TIM a bit, same I did with the cooler (H100).
> Now I think I should start over - clean it all and use LIQUID PRO for the next move.
> Regards Tom


dont wiggle


----------



## soundrats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> dont wiggle


This is more or less not possible - don´t you think? It will always move a bit when you put it back together - or do you use new glue? I did not as it mentioned in forums.
Regards Tom

ps. Dear Admin - if you want to move this discussion to the De-Lid club, please do it.
Thnx Tom


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soundrats*
> 
> This is more or less not possible - don´t you think? It will always move a bit when you put it back together - or do you use new glue? I did not as it mentioned in forums.
> Regards Tom
> ps. Dear Admin - if you want to move this discussion to the De-Lid club, please do it.
> Thnx Tom


yea, lets go to the delid club








theres a difference between putting it back together again, and little movement because of the bracket coming in place,
and wiggle it.

and this,

is somewhat higher then the pcb itself, it can make a difference in temps too when you put the ihs back on,
start it a little "off", so if you put on the bracket, it will move just a bit onto the black rectangle,
might explain the big temp differences in cores in the first place, or later if delidded..

i know normally they say wiggle a bit(1-2º) of you put the cooler back on, but on the Die and with this compound it is different if you ask me,
thats why i said dont wiggle ..lol..


----------



## Systemlord

Will I lose my saved OC Profiles if I update my BIOS?


----------



## soundrats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> Will I lose my saved OC Profiles if I update my BIOS?


It depends on your BIOS. On the UEFI for the P8Z77V-Pro you are able to save your settings to a HD or USB stick - go to the page where you can save your settings - it should be there. And set the system to default before you flash BIOS (I do that)
Tom


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> yea, lets go to the delid club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theres a difference between putting it back together again, and little movement because of the bracket coming in place,
> and wiggle it.
> and this,
> 
> is somewhat higher then the pcb itself, it can make a difference in temps too when you put the ihs back on,
> start it a little "off", so if you put on the bracket, it will move just a bit onto the black rectangle,
> might explain the big temp differences in cores in the first place, or later if delidded..
> i know normally they say wiggle a bit(1-2º) of you put the cooler back on, but on the Die and with this compound it is different if you ask me,
> thats why i said dont wiggle ..lol..


knew i read it somewhere, this is from the manual..

Now press the cooler onto the CPU. Do not turn or slide the contacting surfaces against each other. Otherwise,
corresponding depressions and dips in the contacting surfaces cannot fill up with Liquid Metal. This way, air
cushions could form between the corresponding surfaces, reducing the thermal effectiveness. Pressure from
above is completely sufficient to form a thermal connection between the two surfaces.


----------



## stellamonster7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soundrats*
> 
> It depends on your BIOS. On the UEFI for the P8Z77V-Pro you are able to save your settings to a HD or USB stick - go to the page where you can save your settings - it should be there. And set the system to default before you flash BIOS (I do that)
> Tom


I updated my Z77V and had three profiles and they were still there. It might depend on which way you do it. If you do it through BIOS it may be safest to keep them in your toolbox or whatever yours is called if you dont have asus. I did mine through OS, maybe even through AI suite if I remember and it was fine, all three were still in my tool box.

agreed - def set system to default before flashing or upgrading in any format


----------



## soundrats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> knew i read it somewhere, this is from the manual..
> Now press the cooler onto the CPU. Do not turn or slide the contacting surfaces against each other. Otherwise,
> corresponding depressions and dips in the contacting surfaces cannot fill up with Liquid Metal. This way, air
> cushions could form between the corresponding surfaces, reducing the thermal effectiveness. Pressure from
> above is completely sufficient to form a thermal connection between the two surfaces.


Thnx for that explanation - I moved to de-lid club meanwhile with a question concerning Liquid Pro.
Regards Tom


----------



## soundrats

Concerning the stability of my 4.7GHZ settings: I just passed a 13,5h Prime Blend (6500Ram) Test. Max Vcore 1.304, offset: +0.060, Max Temps 72 / 82 / 85 / 86.
Maybe I can tell this stable but the Temps are to high I think. What is your experience? As I told before I have a de-lid CPU but I think the TIM is still not ok - so I will go over it with new TIM. The 4 PWM AKASA VIPER fans for the H100 are running most time with 1.800u/min. So please tell me about your thoughts about those results.
Regards Tom


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soundrats*
> 
> Concerning the stability of my 4.7GHZ settings: I just passed a 13,5h Prime Blend (6500Ram) Test. Max Vcore 1.304, offset: +0.060, Max Temps 72 / 82 / 85 / 86.
> Maybe I can tell this stable but the Temps are to high I think. What is your experience? As I told before I have a de-lid CPU but I think the TIM is still not ok - so I will go over it with new TIM. The 4 PWM AKASA VIPER fans for the H100 are running most time with 1.800u/min. So please tell me about your thoughts about those results.
> Regards Tom


Use liquid pro or ultra on the die under the ihs and use Indigo Xtreme on top of the ihs for best results.


----------



## Bigheed

What is the best thermal compound to use for a non delid?


----------



## stellamonster7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soundrats*
> 
> Concerning the stability of my 4.7GHZ settings: I just passed a 13,5h Prime Blend (6500Ram) Test. Max Vcore 1.304, offset: +0.060, Max Temps 72 / 82 / 85 / 86.
> Maybe I can tell this stable but the Temps are to high I think. What is your experience? As I told before I have a de-lid CPU but I think the TIM is still not ok - so I will go over it with new TIM. The 4 PWM AKASA VIPER fans for the H100 are running most time with 1.800u/min. So please tell me about your thoughts about those results.
> Regards Tom


"dumb and dumber" certainly know better about the delid temps to compare to, but just from a general take since we're in the IB Asus OC guide - you are approaching my temps for 46x (cept for that one core) - and I have a non-delid evo push/pull, so I would hope that you could achieve better with delid. this is the kind of stuff I am looking for in my contemplation to do such deliding myself. I hope to see you report more/better results with the guys' help in the delid club.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bigheed*
> 
> What is the best thermal compound to use for a non delid?


Indigo Xtreme its amazing stuff I could fold at 4.8 max temps were 80C
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stellamonster7*
> 
> "dumb and dumber" certainly know better about the delid temps to compare to, but just from a general take since we're in the IB Asus OC guide - you are approaching my temps for 46x (cept for that one core) - and I have a non-delid evo push/pull, so I would hope that you could achieve better with delid. this is the kind of stuff I am looking for in my contemplation to do such deliding myself. I hope to see you report more/better results with the guys' help in the delid club.


Im curious as to what TIM tom is currently using under his lid. If its not comparable to ic diamond then it wont do the job well enough. You need as close to solder as possible like liquid pro or ultra and indigo Xtreme on top of the lid is the absolute best. Also lol I know I keep rambling. Tom make sure yyou get all of the black glue goop off of the pcb I haven't done this yet and my temps are still a little bit high for my tastes like right now I fold at 4.5 and im in the mid 50s range lol. That glue will still leave space between the die and the ihs which is the heat issue of IB chips.

Sorry for the long post guys lol!


----------



## soundrats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Indigo Xtreme its amazing stuff I could fold at 4.8 max temps were 80C
> Im curious as to what TIM tom is currently using under his lid. If its not comparable to ic diamond then it wont do the job well enough. You need as close to solder as possible like liquid pro or ultra and indigo Xtreme on top of the lid is the absolute best. Also lol I know I keep rambling. Tom make sure yyou get all of the black glue goop off of the pcb I haven't done this yet and my temps are still a little bit high for my tastes like right now I fold at 4.5 and im in the mid 50s range lol. That glue will still leave space between the die and the ihs which is the heat issue of IB chips.
> Sorry for the long post guys lol!


Tom Tim is using ARCTIC MX4 under and over the IHS - if I do not have "Indigo Xtreme" this MX4 is not good enough in your pov (why not LIQUID PRO which I ordered already) - and yes I will give the rest of the glue, if there is some, my attention.
Thnx Tom


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soundrats*
> 
> Tom Tim is using ARCTIC MX4 under and over the IHS - if I do not have "Indigo Xtreme" this MX4 is not good enough in your pov (why not LIQUID PRO which I ordered already) - and yes I will give the rest of the glue, if there is some, my attention.
> Thnx Tom


I stand by Indigo Xtreme so heavily because it reprinted my cpus batch number and everything on the TIM....absolutely blew me away.


----------



## soundrats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> I stand by Indigo Xtreme so heavily because it reprinted my cpus batch number and everything on the TIM....absolutely blew me away.


Ok for me this was new - I already checked some videos and it looks very promising - I orderd one package in Berlin - will be here in 2 or 3 days.
thnx for tihs hint! Tom


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soundrats*
> 
> Ok for me this was new - I already checked some videos and it looks very promising - I orderd one package in Berlin - will be here in 2 or 3 days.
> thnx for tihs hint! Tom


No problem


----------



## soundrats

Ok maybe you remember my first post in this forum about my stable 4.8GHZ and crashing apps. Meanwhile I passed happily a 12 hour prime test with 4.7GHZ. I postet my vcore and temps. But now with exactly this settings I had an appchrash Microsoft FSX again. Each time it is a different .dll which causes the appchrash. I do not have this crashes when I run it with default settings. Is there any way to find out what to do? I know it sounds crazy but it seems that with more vcore it becomes more stable....??? Even it was already stable in the 12hour prime test.
Kind Regards Tom


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soundrats*
> 
> Ok maybe you remember my first post in this forum about my stable 4.8GHZ and crashing apps. Meanwhile I passed happily a 12 hour prime test with 4.7GHZ. I postet my vcore and temps. But now with exactly this settings I had an appchrash Microsoft FSX again. Each time it is a different .dll which causes the appchrash. I do not have this crashes when I run it with default settings. Is there any way to find out what to do? I know it sounds crazy but it seems that with more vcore it becomes more stable....??? Even it was already stable in the 12hour prime test.
> Kind Regards Tom


more vcore = more stability
less vcore = less stability


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *soundrats*
> 
> Ok maybe you remember my first post in this forum about my stable 4.8GHZ and crashing apps. Meanwhile I passed happily a 12 hour prime test with 4.7GHZ. I postet my vcore and temps. But now with exactly this settings I had an appchrash Microsoft FSX again. Each time it is a different .dll which causes the appchrash. I do not have this crashes when I run it with default settings. Is there any way to find out what to do? I know it sounds crazy but it seems that with more vcore it becomes more stable....??? Even it was already stable in the 12hour prime test.
> Kind Regards Tom
> 
> 
> 
> more vcore = more stability
> less vcore = less stability
Click to expand...

Not all the time. When we get to the high voltages, temps start playing a large factor!

What is your VID when running prime95, what is your VID when running FSX, and what is the vcore you need to be stable?


----------



## Elenion

Hello Swag,

Thanks for a wonderful guide, I learned a lot. But to get it really going I need little help!

I am aiming to OC my 3770k on Sabertooth Z77 to 4.5 Ghz
How do I find out the required Vcore I need to reach that before worrying about offset?


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elenion*
> 
> Hello Swag,
> Thanks for a wonderful guide, I learned a lot. But to get it really going I need little help!
> I am aiming to OC my 3770k on Sabertooth Z77 to 4.5 Ghz
> How do I find out the required Vcore I need to reach that before worrying about offset?


try 1.35vcore and slowly take it down until it cant run IBT or prime.


----------



## Elenion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> try 1.35vcore and slowly take it down until it cant run IBT or prime.


Oh, so manual Vcore first then offset value later right??
Should I keep CPU PLL to 1.700 or 1.600?


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elenion*
> 
> Oh, so manual Vcore first then offset value later right??
> Should I keep CPU PLL to 1.700 or 1.600?


try 1.5 or 1.6PLL


----------



## Swag

So basically, try to find the voltage you need to run 4.5 for 12 hours with prime95. Once you can pass 12 hours of prime95 (no errors or anything), then we can switch you over to offset. Until then, I try to keep the confusion out of your head.


----------



## soundrats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Not all the time. When we get to the high voltages, temps start playing a large factor!
> What is your VID when running prime95, what is your VID when running FSX, and what is the vcore you need to be stable?


VID Prime 1.310
VID FSX 1.2260

Does this tell you something?
Regards Tom


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soundrats*
> 
> VID Prime 1.310
> VID FSX 1.2260
> Does this tell you something?
> Regards Tom


Try copying my 4.4ghz settings.


----------



## Elenion

Following the guide right now to adjust settings for manual vcore testing, I have some questions regarding the settings.

My mobo has XMP for the RAM (only one profile: DDR3-1600 9-9-9-24-2N-1.50V) you said change DRAM Command Mode to 1, so should I still change it?

Also, Sabertooth Z77's Ai Tweaker CPU Power Management and CPU Power Management Config in Advanced BOTH have CPU Ratio, do I change it to 45 instead of auto like the guide said? If so do I leave it 45 or change back to auto when doing offset? (While only leaving core ratio limit to 45??)

p.s. random question: Is it normal that MSE turns it self off occassionally? Like when installing new software or during prime95 test...


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elenion*
> 
> Following the guide right now to adjust settings for manual vcore testing, I have some questions regarding the settings.
> My mobo has XMP for the RAM (only one profile: DDR3-1600 9-9-9-24-2N-1.50V) you said change DRAM Command Mode to 1, so should I still change it?
> Also, Sabertooth Z77's Ai Tweaker CPU Power Management and CPU Power Management Config in Advanced BOTH have CPU Ratio, do I change it to 45 instead of auto like the guide said? If so do I leave it 45 or change back to auto when doing offset? (While only leaving core ratio limit to 45??)
> p.s. random question: Is it normal that MSE turns it self off occassionally? Like when installing new software or during prime95 test...


-I suggest not using ai suite II.
-I suggest going on manual rather than XMP, with the same timings, not sure about the 1N command rate though - I have mine at 2N default.


----------



## Elenion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> -I suggest not using ai suite II.
> -I suggest going on manual rather than XMP, with the same timings, not sure about the 1N command rate though - I have mine at 2N default.


It was in the BIOS


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elenion*
> 
> It was in the BIOS


Apologies I'm being an idiot.
Yes set them to 45 - for 4.5ghz, not on auto.

I suggest you see what I had for 4.4:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1291703/ivy-bridge-overclocking-guide-asus-motherboards/570#post_18356901


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elenion*
> 
> Following the guide right now to adjust settings for manual vcore testing, I have some questions regarding the settings.
> My mobo has XMP for the RAM (only one profile: DDR3-1600 9-9-9-24-2N-1.50V) you said change DRAM Command Mode to 1, so should I still change it?
> Also, Sabertooth Z77's Ai Tweaker CPU Power Management and CPU Power Management Config in Advanced BOTH have CPU Ratio, do I change it to 45 instead of auto like the guide said? If so do I leave it 45 or change back to auto when doing offset? (While only leaving core ratio limit to 45??)
> p.s. random question: Is it normal that MSE turns it self off occassionally? Like when installing new software or during prime95 test...


Set your RAM timings to 9-9-9-24 Command Rate= 1 and run it @1.5V, this way if you fail in overclocking you know it's not the RAM causing errors! When I first booted my new computer build up my Dominators automatically was set to 9-9-9-24 Command Rate 1 @1.5V, I set my RAM frequency to 1333MHz.

This should make it very easy on the (IMC) Integrated Memory Controller, if you push your RAM high enough it might effect you're overclock, so OC the RAM after you are happy with your CPU OC. The only time your computer should reboot by itself is on some updates to software, you should see it telling you that you need to restart your computer for the updates to take effect. If you are getting random reboots your overclock could be unstable.

You also need to fill in your computer components in Profile > Your Rig at bottom of page.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> Set your RAM timings to 9-9-9-24 Command Rate= 1 and run it @1.5V, this way if you fail in overclocking you know it's not the RAM causing errors! When I first booted my new computer build up my Dominators automatically was set to 9-9-9-24 Command Rate 1 @1.5V, I set my RAM frequency to 1333MHz.
> This should make it very easy on the (IMC) Integrated Memory Controller, if you push your RAM high enough it might effect you're overclock, so OC the RAM after you are happy with your CPU OC. The only time your computer should reboot by itself is on some updates to software, you should see it telling you that you need to restart your computer for the updates to take effect. If you are getting random reboots your overclock could be unstable.
> You also need to fill in your computer components in Profile > Your Rig at bottom of page.


I wouldn't lead hi into thinking 1N is default.
Mine is 9-9-9-24-2N by default.
So I didn't go for 1N just as a matter of principle of not giving a un-stable OC.
Long story short, leave RAM AFTER CPU tweaking.

If anything, as someone previously said, you could even down-clock your RAM, to fully eliminate any conflicts.


----------



## Elenion

I am keeping my RAM setting at stock value, so 9-9-9-24-2n of 16gb RAM.
What is high precision event timer and do I disable it? (enabled by default)
and network stack?


----------



## Elenion

I think I am having some difficult time getting the stable setting for 4.5ghz...

CPU PLL = 1.5 didn't work because it was getting too hot to increase vcore to stabilize.

CPU PLL =1.6
1.325 vcore to 1.35 vcore all lasted at least 10 min but I tested up to 1.340 to see how stable it is beyond 10 min but all had error/prime95 crash/bsod some time after 15-20 mins of running blend + 14000 MB.
Also I couldn't bother to increase vcore anymore to test 1.340+ since it was peaking to 100 Celsius









I went and adjust to CPU PLL 1.7, 44x clock and 1.2 vcore like TB but gave me a BSOD (The system encountered an uncorrectable hardware error.) I am pretty sure it's not the memory since it passed HCI Memtest and Memtest86+

I'm not sure where to go from here.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elenion*
> 
> I think I am having some difficult time getting the stable setting for 4.5ghz...
> CPU PLL = 1.5 didn't work because it was getting too hot to increase vcore to stabilize.
> CPU PLL =1.6
> 1.325 vcore to 1.35 vcore all lasted at least 10 min but I tested up to 1.340 to see how stable it is beyond 10 min but all had error/prime95 crash/bsod some time after 15-20 mins of running blend + 14000 MB.
> Also I couldn't bother to increase vcore anymore to test 1.340+ since it was peaking to 100 Celsius
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went and adjust to CPU PLL 1.7, 44x clock and 1.2 vcore like TB but gave me a BSOD (The system encountered an uncorrectable hardware error.) I am pretty sure it's not the memory since it passed HCI Memtest and Memtest86+
> I'm not sure where to go from here.


What cooler are you using??


----------



## Elenion

h100 pull setup


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soundrats*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Not all the time. When we get to the high voltages, temps start playing a large factor!
> What is your VID when running prime95, what is your VID when running FSX, and what is the vcore you need to be stable?
> 
> 
> 
> VID Prime 1.310
> VID FSX 1.2260
> 
> Does this tell you something?
> Regards Tom
Click to expand...

Are you sure this is correct?


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elenion*
> 
> h100 pull setup


reset your cooler either it's not touching or your h100 is having issues


----------



## Elenion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> reset your cooler either it's not touching or your h100 is having issues


Screws are very tightened and even replugged the fan header for the pump unit, no change. I'll ask Corsair people about the temperature.

Meanwhile, I tried to get safer, small OC at 4.3 Ghz, stable at 1.220 v in BIOS, VID in Core Temp jumps between 1.2960 and 1.3010. Which # is used to calculate the offset?

Also, if I were to reseat the pump unit, I need to reapply TIM, so please recommend me a good one to get.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elenion*
> 
> Screws are very tightened and even replugged the fan header for the pump unit, no change. I'll ask Corsair people about the temperature.
> Meanwhile, I tried to get safer, small OC at 4.3 Ghz, stable at 1.220 v in BIOS, VID in Core Temp jumps between 1.2960 and 1.3010. Which # is used to calculate the offset?


Delid your chip







but yeah call corsair.


----------



## Elenion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Delid your chip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but yeah call corsair.


Haha, I'm too scared to delid I think... I also have GTX 670 4GB SC 2x SLI so I guess the inside of case is pretty warm even though those cards exhausts hot airflow to back/outside of case.

Swag or Valguar could one of you answer my question about which # used for calculating the offset value? I guess I can live with 4.3 Ghz as it's not that hot in this setting if Corsair people decide that it's within the norm, given my spec.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elenion*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Delid your chip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but yeah call corsair.
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, I'm too scared to delid I think... I also have GTX 670 4GB SC 2x SLI so I guess the inside of case is pretty warm even though those cards exhausts hot airflow to back/outside of case.
> 
> Swag or Valguar could one of you answer my question about which # used for calculating the offset value? I guess I can live with 4.3 Ghz as it's not that hot in this setting if Corsair people decide that it's within the norm, given my spec.
Click to expand...

I'll tell you if you have already stress-tested your system if it is stable!


----------



## Elenion

I ran Prime95 for 6 hours and been stable, if you want to see full 12 hours I'll get the result tomorrow.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elenion*
> 
> I ran Prime95 for 6 hours and been stable, if you want to see full 12 hours I'll get the result tomorrow.


It depends if you think it's stable. I just want to make sure because I don't want you to end up crashing in the middle of something important.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elenion*
> 
> Haha, I'm too scared to delid I think... I also have GTX 670 4GB SC 2x SLI so I guess the inside of case is pretty warm even though those cards exhausts hot airflow to back/outside of case.
> Swag or Valguar could one of you answer my question about which # used for calculating the offset value? I guess I can live with 4.3 Ghz as it's not that hot in this setting if Corsair people decide that it's within the norm, given my spec.


Your temps are still to high for me....I could get 5.05 Ghz and you cant get 4.7-4.8 range? What case do you have and how many fans are pushing air into the case?


----------



## Elenion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Your temps are still to high for me....I could get 5.05 Ghz and you cant get 4.7-4.8 range? What case do you have and how many fans are pushing air into the case?


I have 600t and 1 200mm front and 1 120mm back as intake and top 2 120mm as exhaust above radiator, I guess an option here is to replace a window with a grill and add 1 200mm or 4 120mm assuming H100 is working normally.
Quote:


> seams right around where it should be for a pull setup running sli in a 600t. when i had my 600t and h100 i rigged up a 200mm fan on the side with mesh and made a HUGE difference.
> http://forum.corsair.com/v3/showthread.php?t=104805
> Id recommend if you have to do a pull setup with an h100 to have a large amount of positive pressure within the case (so theres something to be pulled through the rad. 600t with side window only has a single 200mm front intake. your 2 gpus alone will probably expel that much air. u could also try switching rear fan to intake which would provide a good amount of air to the h100. should make a 2-3C diff at least.


A response I got from the Corsair forum, I guess I am going to attach 4x 120mm on the side.


----------



## stellamonster7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elenion*
> 
> Screws are very tightened and even replugged the fan header for the pump unit, no change. I'll ask Corsair people about the temperature.
> Meanwhile, I tried to get safer, small OC at 4.3 Ghz, stable at 1.220 v in BIOS, VID in Core Temp jumps between 1.2960 and 1.3010. Which # is used to calculate the offset?
> Also, if I were to reseat the pump unit, I need to reapply TIM, so please recommend me a good one to get.


if you're certain you are stable for your needs, then take Vcore and subtract VID, then change voltage to auto and the offset sign to your result (either pos or neg) as well as setting your resulting number. for this case 1.220 - 1.301 = -0.081 (or whatever tolerances your mobo BIOS revision will allow that is closest to that number).

so currently, you get a nice neg offset because you don't need what Intel programed to be your VID at that clock speed.

the only thing that may require comments from other's experience with this neg offset that you've got is that it's somewhat large and may push your idle voltage really low, possibly close to too little volts for stability at idle, but I've never encountered that.


----------



## Essenbe

Elenion, What is your Vcore in CPUz and VID in core temp while running Prime95? Use those numbers to calculate your offset.


----------



## Bigheed

My ram is G-skills 2400 and i have it set at 10-12-12-31 and 1.65 V which is the settings it has marked for it to run at 2400 mhz

But on reading some of you guys replies here recently should I leave it at the default 9-9-9-24 and 1333 until I am satisfied with my OC and then raise it up? Could having my ram this high be contributing to my high CPU temps and voltage demands or is that un-related?

Haven't had alot of free time to tune the last couple days....twins are keeping me busy! (10 weeks old!)

Thanks,
Bigheed


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bigheed*
> 
> My ram is G-skills 2400 and i have it set at 10-12-12-31 and 1.65 V which is the settings it has marked for it to run at 2400 mhz
> But on reading some of you guys replies here recently should I leave it at the default 9-9-9-24 and 1333 until I am satisfied with my OC and then raise it up? Could having my ram this high be contributing to my high CPU temps and voltage demands or is that un-related?
> Haven't had alot of free time to tune the last couple days....twins are keeping me busy! (10 weeks old!)
> Thanks,
> Bigheed


I would, like other suggest that you run the G skills at stock, OC your CPU, then go unto OC'ing your RAM.


----------



## stellamonster7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bigheed*
> 
> My ram is G-skills 2400 and i have it set at 10-12-12-31 and 1.65 V which is the settings it has marked for it to run at 2400 mhz
> But on reading some of you guys replies here recently should I leave it at the default 9-9-9-24 and 1333 until I am satisfied with my OC and then raise it up? Could having my ram this high be contributing to my high CPU temps and voltage demands or is that un-related?
> Haven't had alot of free time to tune the last couple days....twins are keeping me busy! (10 weeks old!)
> Thanks,
> Bigheed


your DRAM voltage is just that and CPU voltage is just that as well. Never heard of one affecting the others component and your voltage demands, that's why the mobo keeps them separate. However, your CPU has built-in IMC so I don't know if anyone has evaluated it's impact on anything like that. Either way what Dubbed is saying is correct. Your goal here is to get one component stable at a time. Get you OC for your CPU stable, even run memory at 1333 if you have to, then work on going back to your memory.


----------



## Bigheed

Thanks! Excited to try again after work!


----------



## Bigheed

Also 1 other question, looking to replace my stock fans on the cooler radiator to try and get my temps down more + get a few more case fans for added intake.

Any recommendations so far I like

SilenX
Noctua
Cougar

Thanks,
Bigheed


----------



## stellamonster7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bigheed*
> 
> Also 1 other question, looking to replace my stock fans on the cooler radiator to try and get my temps down more + get a few more case fans for added intake.
> Any recommendations so far I like
> SilenX
> Noctua
> Cougar
> Thanks,
> Bigheed


Noctua and Cougar and good choices, but look at the cfm and static pressure when checking stats, don't be fooled by rpms. but also, don't discount what you have until you review those specs. I can't see what you've got going on. add your rig to your sig when you can. also, check out the club forum in my sig, yes, it's an CM hyper plus/evo club, but we talk about the fans we use to power it too


----------



## neopunx

Since I installed the new bios on my Asus Sabertooth Z 77, BIOS 1616, I am unable to overclock at all (with the exception of Asus Default OC). Then I flashed it back to 1504, but it still wont let me OC! Any thoughts?


----------



## stellamonster7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neopunx*
> 
> Since I installed the new bios on my Asus Sabertooth Z 77, BIOS 1616, I am unable to overclock at all (with the exception of Asus Default OC). Then I flashed it back to 1504, but it still wont let me OC! Any thoughts?


I have 1606 on my z77-v, which I think is essentially the equivalent and no issues so far since my upgrade.

this might be a silly question, but did you put the BIOS back to default before you flashed (or whatever method you chose) the new version. something might be corrupt between the two versions somehow. Have you turned off your psu completely too and/or reset CMOS? I know these are standard questions, but when you get frustrated b/c something doesn't do what it's supposed to, we sometimes forget all options.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neopunx*
> 
> Since I installed the new bios on my Asus Sabertooth Z 77, BIOS 1616, I am unable to overclock at all (with the exception of Asus Default OC). Then I flashed it back to 1504, but it still wont let me OC! Any thoughts?


Can you take pictures of what it looks like?


----------



## Elenion

@ 1.220 v = ended up having Prime95 crash around 8 hours

@ 1.225 v = Prime95 crashed much earlier than 1.220 for some reason
@ 1.230 v = Got an error with one of the workers

*@ 1.235 v = passed 13 hours
CPU-Z's core voltage = 1.248
VID = 1.2960*

Swag, so my offset is -0.048? (since it only allow me to increase by 0.005 would that be -0.045 or -0.050? )

I also plan to measure the temp again once I get the fans for the side panel and see if I can bring it up even more.


----------



## stellamonster7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elenion*
> 
> @ 1.220 v = ended up having Prime95 crash around 8 hours
> @ 1.225 v = Prime95 crashed much earlier than 1.220 for some reason
> @ 1.230 v = Got an error with one of the workers
> *@ 1.235 v = passed 13 hours
> CPU-Z's core voltage = 1.248
> VID = 1.2960*
> Swag, so my offset is -0.048? (since it only allow me to increase by 0.005 would that be -0.045 or -0.050? )
> I also plan to measure the temp again once I get the fans for the side panel and see if I can bring it up even more.


If that was my situation, I would go with the -0.045. in your neg offset, you are taking away voltage from what your VID thinks, so you don't want to become unstable by taking away too much when at load. I have a pos offset and I approach it the same way. I'll always go with the higher number in my rounding in BIOS to make sure that I provide enough voltage for stability. Just so I am not confusing you even though it may be seem silly to point out, -0.045 is a higher voltage number than -0.050.









you can always test it with both scenarios...if you crash at -0.050, then you'll know


----------



## Elenion

Just to double check, I am using BIOS core voltage for the offset calculation not CPU-Z one right?


----------



## stellamonster7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elenion*
> 
> Just to double check, I am using BIOS core voltage for the offset calculation not CPU-Z one right?


I'd use cpuz, it's supposed to be reading what you're pulling for real, especially at load. your LLC may be impacting this because of vdroop and what LLC calibration is meant to do to correct vdroop. as your cpu takes more load, the voltage needs help to maintain, hence using LLC. Mine does the same thing at load. I get slightly higher cpu-z reading than my BIOS setting, but I used cpuz to calculate my offset.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elenion*
> 
> @ 1.220 v = ended up having Prime95 crash around 8 hours
> 
> @ 1.225 v = Prime95 crashed much earlier than 1.220 for some reason
> @ 1.230 v = Got an error with one of the workers
> 
> *@ 1.235 v = passed 13 hours
> CPU-Z's core voltage = 1.248
> VID = 1.2960*
> 
> Swag, so my offset is -0.048? (since it only allow me to increase by 0.005 would that be -0.045 or -0.050? )
> 
> I also plan to measure the temp again once I get the fans for the side panel and see if I can bring it up even more.


So you manually put it at 1.235v right? Then use the 1.235v if it's what you put into BIOS. So your offset would be: -0.060 or -0.055 if you want an extra insurance.


----------



## stellamonster7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> So you manually put it at 1.235v right? Then use the 1.235v if it's what you put into BIOS. So your offset would be: -0.060 or -0.055 if you want an extra insurance.


is that clear upfront in the guide once you reach offset usage? I think many including myself were always taking cpuz, even though it wasn't what we input in BIOS


----------



## Elenion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> So you manually put it at 1.235v right? Then use the 1.235v if it's what you put into BIOS. So your offset would be: -0.060 or -0.055 if you want an extra insurance.


So, I switched cpu ratio to auto and changed to offset but it's stil going full 4.3ghz at the start for some reason.


----------



## stellamonster7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elenion*
> 
> So, I switched cpu ratio to auto and changed to offset but it's stil going full 4.3ghz at the start for some reason.


at the start? you mean when you boot? you're going back to idle voltage and then 1.6GHz after after a min though, right? that's just your cpu using it's power to load services, startup programs. heck, cpuz for that matter will put a load on your cpu for a brief moment, it may not use all the cores, but it probly reads 4300MHz load when this is happening


----------



## stellamonster7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> So you manually put it at 1.235v right? Then use the 1.235v if it's what you put into BIOS. So your offset would be: -0.060 or -0.055 if you want an extra insurance.


okay the scientist and engineer is coming out in me now and I ask for a clear reasoning. Swag or anyone else with the knowledge for that matter. If we trust that we set BIOS for a voltage, I get that it would seem more accurate, but then we rely on an app in the OS to tell us VID. so then is that a biased reading potentially like the cpu-z readings that I get sometimes that are slightly higher than my manual volt BIOS settings as is happening is in this very example?

follow me, if the OS can tell us that cpu-z is wrong because of either LLC or the simple fact that it's just not as accurate as we'd hope for some, what makes us think the offset can be calculated from a VID in OS, but a Vcore in BIOS. Has anyone ever proposed this? Is it not more sound to use the same potential bias from a program like HWinfo64 that can give us both (I have never had HWinfo64 not tell me the same Vcore as cpuz) and then do the math?

please don't all the haters come out and rail my argument and say, "that's just the way it's done". There should be evidence to support it


----------



## Elenion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stellamonster7*
> 
> at the start? you mean when you boot? you're going back to idle voltage and then 1.6GHz after after a min though, right? that's just your cpu using it's power to load services, startup programs. heck, cpuz for that matter will put a load on your cpu for a brief moment, it may not use all the cores, but it probly reads 4300MHz load when this is happening


Core ratio limit is at 43x
CPU ratio is at auto
Offset is on
Speedstep is also on

Even after several min of booting and idling, the core speed in CPU-Z is still maxed out while core voltage looks bit lower than when I was doing manual. (0.944-0.968)

It's odd because it did show 1600 mhz before doing OC, I also cleared CMOS as well but no change.
I also tried to reset to optimal settings and re-did the settings.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stellamonster7*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> So you manually put it at 1.235v right? Then use the 1.235v if it's what you put into BIOS. So your offset would be: -0.060 or -0.055 if you want an extra insurance.
> 
> 
> 
> okay the scientist and engineer is coming out in me now and I ask for a clear reasoning. Swag or anyone else with the knowledge for that matter. If we trust that we set BIOS for a voltage, I get that it would seem more accurate, but then we rely on an app in the OS to tell us VID. so then is that a biased reading potentially like the cpu-z readings that I get sometimes that are slightly higher than my manual volt BIOS settings as is happening is in this very example?
> 
> follow me, if the OS can tell us that cpu-z is wrong because of either LLC or the simple fact that it's just not as accurate as we'd hope for some, what makes us think the offset can be calculated from a VID in OS, but a Vcore in BIOS. Has anyone ever proposed this? Is it not more sound to use the same potential bias from a program like HWinfo64 that can give us both (I have never had HWinfo64 not tell me the same Vcore as cpuz) and then do the math?
> 
> please don't all the haters come out and rail my argument and say, "that's just the way it's done". There should be evidence to support it
Click to expand...

VID is basically never changing per ratio and it is determined by the chip and the chip actually sends the data to the motherboard and we can determine it through software very accurately since it is basically a data packet. Now with voltages, it is very hard because it is not sent by a data packet but rather us using a program that taps into a program which takes data and tries to convert it to the voltage we need to see. It's very different.


----------



## stellamonster7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> VID is basically never changing per ratio and it is determined by the chip and the chip actually sends the data to the motherboard and we can determine it through software very accurately since it is basically a data packet. Now with voltages, it is very hard because it is not sent by a data packet but rather us using a program that taps into a program which takes data and tries to convert it to the voltage we need to see. It's very different.


awesome explanation. the moment I read it, it made perfect sense. VID = real data, Vcore in BIOS = real data. Swag, you're too good to us with your understanding of this stuff. thanks as always!


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stellamonster7*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> VID is basically never changing per ratio and it is determined by the chip and the chip actually sends the data to the motherboard and we can determine it through software very accurately since it is basically a data packet. Now with voltages, it is very hard because it is not sent by a data packet but rather us using a program that taps into a program which takes data and tries to convert it to the voltage we need to see. It's very different.
> 
> 
> 
> awesome explanation. the moment I read it, it made perfect sense. VID = real data, Vcore in BIOS = real data. Swag, you're too good to us with your understanding of this stuff. thanks as always!
Click to expand...

Your welcome.







I try to read up on random factoids.


----------



## Elenion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elenion*
> 
> Core ratio limit is at 43x
> CPU ratio is at auto
> Offset is on
> Speedstep is also on
> Even after several min of booting and idling, the core speed in CPU-Z is still maxed out while core voltage looks bit lower than when I was doing manual. (0.944-0.968)
> It's odd because it did show 1600 mhz before doing OC, I also cleared CMOS as well but no change.
> I also tried to reset to optimal settings and re-did the settings.


Is my offset broken?
Hmm, Real Temp shows the Mhz jumping up and down so maybe not?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elenion*
> 
> Is my offset broken?
> Hmm, Real Temp shows the Mhz jumping up and down so maybe not?


Mate - I wouldn't worry about what value of vcore you are getting displayed - what ever is set on the bios is the correct one.
Regardless - I have mine set to 4400:
CPU-Z = Solid 4400
Core temp: Fluctuates on load (my multiplier is x44 yet it displays 43.5)
Real temp: Fluctuates on load

Long story short, what I was trying to tell you via PM.
Moral of the story is:
You shouldn't be worrying what softwares are telling you (apart from the VID).
You should be caring about getting p95 stable for over 12hrs.

Just care to get your CPU to your desired OC - then check the OP for the guide, or look at my bios settings:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1291703/ivy-bridge-overclocking-guide-asus-motherboards/570#post_18356901

Hope this helps your understanding.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*


Your VID is 1.22v at 44x?

My VID is 1.34v at 43x!









I haven't seen a single Ivy past week 23 of year 2 be a "good clocker" relative to earlier batches this year or later batches last year.


----------



## Elenion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Mate - I wouldn't worry about what value of vcore you are getting displayed - what ever is set on the bios is the correct one.
> Regardless - I have mine set to 4400:
> CPU-Z = Solid 4400
> Core temp: Fluctuates on load (my multiplier is x44 yet it displays 43.5)
> Real temp: Fluctuates on load
> Long story short, what I was trying to tell you via PM.
> Moral of the story is:
> You shouldn't be worrying what softwares are telling you (apart from the VID).
> You should be caring about getting p95 stable for over 12hrs.
> Just care to get your CPU to your desired OC - then check the OP for the guide, or look at my bios settings:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1291703/ivy-bridge-overclocking-guide-asus-motherboards/570#post_18356901
> Hope this helps your understanding.


Thanks, I did get a stable setting for what I want until I can get a better cooling just got bit "obsessed" because cpu-z showed core speed fluctuation before but even if I don't see it from cpu-z now, I see it in Real Temp.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Your VID is 1.22v at 44x?
> My VID is 1.34v at 43x!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't seen a single Ivy past week 23 of year 2 be a "good clocker" relative to earlier batches this year or later batches last year.


What do you mean by the date bro?
Mine was bought literally 1 month ago









I couldn't really be bothered to get x45 stable. Took too much tweaking.
I could try when I get bored - I'll just jump on x46 i think - for the lols, and test it.

Only thing that needs tweaking is my cpu voltage. My BIOS is perfectly setup (thanks to this guide by Swag).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elenion*
> 
> Thanks, I did get a stable setting for what I want until I can get a better cooling just got bit "obsessed" because cpu-z showed core speed fluctuation before but even if I don't see it from cpu-z now, I see it in Real Temp.


There you go bro!
And if you want you could use AI Suite II to see it too - but I uninstalled that lol.


----------



## deathbringer469

Glad I found this thread.
I just put together my first rig yesterday and had a blast doing it.









My chip is idle at 31-34 and max 64 at 100% load (Real Temp, Prime95). From what I have researched this is acceptable.

Once my ssd finally gets here Monday i'm going to throw 7 pro on it and delve into overclocking. Not looking for world records, but hopefully 4ghz. Going to check out how far it will go without increasing voltage etc.
Got some reading to do. thanks.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deathbringer469*
> 
> Glad I found this thread.
> I just put together my first rig yesterday and had a blast doing it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My chip is idle at 31-34 and max 64 at 100% load (Real Temp, Prime95). From what I have researched this is acceptable.
> Once my ssd finally gets here Monday i'm going to throw 7 pro on it and delve into overclocking. Not looking for world records, but hopefully 4ghz. Going to check out how far it will go without increasing voltage etc.
> Got some reading to do. thanks.


Yes get a cooler before OC'ing








And yes that's very acceptable in terms of temps.


----------



## deathbringer469

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Yes get a cooler before OC'ing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes that's very acceptable in terms of temps.


Got a 212+. First time installing a cooler. Updated sig compnonents. Thanks. Now you got me wondering if those temps are o.k. with a 212+


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deathbringer469*
> 
> Got a 212+. First time installing a cooler. Updated sig compnonents. Thanks. Now you got me wondering if those temps are o.k. with a 212+


considering my Antec 920 got to 90c with a high voltage on full load via p95 - 65 or so is perfectly fine/cool
So don't worry









I'm now hitting 65 max, due to being on offset (decreased my overall temps by 10c on full load)


----------



## stellamonster7

@deathbringer469 - you will be very happy with this as an air cooler. btw, why not the evo? I've seen temps at that, but also lower at stock load (3.9GHz turbo, which is what I am assuming you mean). I'll need to change my BIOS back to stock to confirm. idle means very little, but they are usually 5-7 degrees over ambient and your load temps will vary with the voltage required to reach a particular OC along with your fan choice and config. good luck and hope you got a good OCing cpu. check out the plus/evo club in my sig and join us

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> considering my Antec 920 got to 90c with a high voltage on full load via p95 - 65 or so is perfectly fine/cool
> So don't worry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm now hitting 65 max, due to being on offset (decreased my overall temps by 10c on full load)


dubbed - not sure how you've achieved what you're saying about your temps being due to offset. you know how this works - the offset is so you idle at low voltage, but how you determined your offset was due to making it reach the same necessary Vcore for your OC that you set at manual using the VID equation. I know you already know all of this. but you're saying that when you stress test and you hit your full load Vcore using offset, the same Vcore you determined you needed when you had a manual voltage, that your temps are 10C cooler than when you hit your full load when set at that manual Vcore. I gotta be misunderstanding what you're writing, that's never happened to me. how's that possible, can you clarify?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stellamonster7*
> 
> @deathbringer469 - you will be very happy with this as an air cooler. btw, why not the evo? I've seen temps at that, but also lower at stock load (3.9GHz turbo, which is what I am assuming you mean). I'll need to change my BIOS back to stock to confirm. idle means very little, but they are usually 5-7 degrees over ambient and your load temps will vary with the voltage required to reach a particular OC along with your fan choice and config. good luck and hope you got a good OCing cpu. check out the plus/evo club in my sig and join us
> dubbed - not sure how you've achieved what you're saying about your temps being due to offset. you know how this works - the offset is so you idle at low voltage, but how you determined your offset was due to making it reach the same necessary Vcore for your OC that you set at manual using the VID equation. I know you already know all of this. but you're saying that when you stress test and you hit your full load Vcore using offset, the same Vcore you determined you needed when you had a manual voltage, that your temps are 10C cooler than when you hit your full load when set at that manual Vcore. I gotta be misunderstanding what you're writing, that's never happened to me. how's that possible, can you clarify?


I don't know brother.
For some reason at full load on p95, temps are much better on offset.
Why? I don't know. My only presumption is that, even at full load, offset fluctuates, this llc kicking in.
With manual you have the same voltage and current ALWAYS going through it, thus over the space of 10hrs resulting in a hotter temp.

I could be speaking rubbish here, but that's what I noted from my temps.


----------



## Exostenza

I read the guide here and disabled these three options pertaining to C states and my computer became unstable. I find it strange that you say to have these disabled yet it makes my computer randomly reboot and when they are enabled my computer is rock solid.

CPU C3 Report ► Disabled

CPU C6 Report ► Disabled

Package C State Support ► Disabled

I am running an offset voltage.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exostenza*
> 
> I read the guide here and disabled these three options pertaining to C states and my computer became unstable. I find it strange that you say to have these disabled yet it makes my computer randomly reboot and when they are enabled my computer is rock solid.
> 
> CPU C3 Report ► Disabled
> 
> CPU C6 Report ► Disabled
> 
> Package C State Support ► Disabled
> 
> I am running an offset voltage.


They are disabled because they have been proven to cause problems on systems. Do not disable them if they cause more problems.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exostenza*
> 
> I read the guide here and disabled these three options pertaining to C states and my computer became unstable. I find it strange that you say to have these disabled yet it makes my computer randomly reboot and when they are enabled my computer is rock solid.
> CPU C3 Report ► Disabled
> CPU C6 Report ► Disabled
> Package C State Support ► Disabled
> I am running an offset voltage.


Are you sure you're stable? As in running p95?
Because those are power saving options for your cpu, some being idle sleep, the others deep sleep.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Exostenza*
> 
> I read the guide here and disabled these three options pertaining to C states and my computer became unstable. I find it strange that you say to have these disabled yet it makes my computer randomly reboot and when they are enabled my computer is rock solid.
> CPU C3 Report ► Disabled
> CPU C6 Report ► Disabled
> Package C State Support ► Disabled
> I am running an offset voltage.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure you're stable? As in running p95?
> Because those are power saving options for your cpu, some being idle sleep, the others deep sleep.
Click to expand...

I was expecting it wasn't stable anyway, I just don't want to make a fuss about it. These caused so many problems for me until I disabled them...


----------



## soundrats

Hello I am not sure if I came up with this question before. I am stable at 4.9ghz with vcore 1.35 (12hour prime with excellent temps) but my app the good old FSX will not run stable untill I offer 1.4 - 1.42 vcore. I only changed my offset voltage, the pll voltage to 1.7 as in the guide. My 2400mhz ram are on 1.65volt by default. What can cause those app chrashes (always different .dll that crashes the app) Shall I raise carefully the RAM voltage instead of vcore? What would be your advice?
Regards Tom


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soundrats*
> 
> Hello I am not sure if I came up with this question before. I am stable at 4.9ghz with vcore 1.35 (12hour prime with excellent temps) but my app the good old FSX will not run stable untill I offer 1.4 - 1.42 vcore. I only changed my offset voltage, the pll voltage to 1.7 as in the guide. My 2400mhz ram are on 1.65volt by default. What can cause those app chrashes (always different .dll that crashes the app) Shall I raise carefully the RAM voltage instead of vcore? What would be your advice?
> Regards Tom


It means that you are truly not stable. 12 hours of prime does not mean 100% stability, there is a chance where you will be unstable. I would recommend you to lower your clock to 4.8 or 4.7 so you can be stable with your programs as well as prime95.


----------



## soundrats

Yes I understand what you mean, but with 4.8 or 4.7 it is the same issue. I have to add more vcore for this app then I need for a 12 hour prime test. So it has nothing to do with the RAM voltage which is set to the defaults of 1.65volt?
Regards Tom


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soundrats*
> 
> Yes I understand what you mean, but with 4.8 or 4.7 it is the same issue. I have to add more vcore for this app then I need for a 12 hour prime test. So it has nothing to do with the RAM voltage which is set to the defaults of 1.65volt?
> Regards Tom


No, it is with your CPU.


----------



## soundrats

Do you know if this is an IVY BRIDGE behaviour or an behavior of my sample. A friend tuned a SANDY BRIDGE there he does not have this effect.
Regards Tom


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soundrats*
> 
> Do you know if this is an IVY BRIDGE behaviour or an behavior of my sample. A friend tuned a SANDY BRIDGE there he does not have this effect.
> Regards Tom


I don't understand what you are trying to say.


----------



## soundrats

I mean the issue that the app needs significamt more vcore to run stable then a 12 hour prime test.
Tom


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soundrats*
> 
> I mean the issue that the app needs significamt more vcore to run stable then a 12 hour prime test.
> Tom


Yea, it may not happen to all chips as I said, but it means that your chip specifically wants more vcore for that program. There isn't a way to change it other than changing the entire chip.


----------



## soundrats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Yea, it may not happen to all chips as I said, but it means that your chip specifically wants more vcore for that program. There isn't a way to change it other than changing the entire chip.


Thnx for help.
Tom


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Might have run into a slight problem.
I changed the Antec 920 fans on my rig to the Corsair SP120's (quiet) - they don't go as fast in RPM, but they do keep the same temps (at a quieter level) - thus push more air through.

I had P95 running to see how loud it was going to go, with the settings at 14GB RAM testing and 5min FFT intervals (just want to push it for temps rather than stability) - and I suddenly got a reboot.

Here is the error I got upon restarting, and the antec temps before changing the fans (its about the same now with the SP120's)

Could this really be related to fans?




EDIT:
As I was typing it....got my P95 not running...


This can't be due to fans surely?
It ran fine for 20mins with the same settings with the stock fans...

EDIT:
Re-ran another test, after opening the case, checking all the cables and all...and it all works?


----------



## stellamonster7

I am not familiar with that level of OS detail. I use this.

http://download.cnet.com/BlueScreenView/3000-2094_4-10965136.html

and then I go here to find common codes http://www.overclock.net/t/935829/the-overclockers-bsod-code-list

or search further


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stellamonster7*
> 
> I am not familiar with that level of OS detail. I use this.
> http://download.cnet.com/BlueScreenView/3000-2094_4-10965136.html
> and then I go here to find common codes http://www.overclock.net/t/935829/the-overclockers-bsod-code-list
> or search further


seems to be vcore/vtt related - but then how comes i ran stable for many hours - and just now ran another prime and that was stable too?


----------



## Bigheed

Quote:


> I had P95 running to see how loud it was going to go, with the settings at 14GB RAM testing and 5min FFT intervals (just want to push it for temps rather than stability) - and I suddenly got a reboot.


What does the FFT interval actually mean and do? Does making it smaller = increased temps? I've been testing mine at 10 minute FFT intervals as you guys mentioned to do, but isn't the original guide saying to use 15?

Just looking for a bit more clarity on what it is and how it affects what P95 is actually doing.

Thanks
Bigheed


----------



## stellamonster7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bigheed*
> 
> What does the FFT interval actually mean and do? Does making it smaller = increased temps? I've been testing mine at 10 minute FFT intervals as you guys mentioned to do, but isn't the original guide saying to use 15?
> Just looking for a bit more clarity on what it is and how it affects what P95 is actually doing.
> Thanks
> Bigheed


the FFT interval is the amount of time that it's attempting to search for a solution using the Fast Fourier Transform (FFT) at that given size, then it moves on to the next size. so it may start at 448k and then run for your 10min interval, then move on to 8k for 10min, etc. it's been suggested that it takes a minimum of 12hrs to run all the different sizes from 8k to 4096k using 10min intervals. if you use the same settings, but run for 15min, you'd apparently not make it through all the FFT sizes in 12hr.


----------



## Bigheed

so in effect it is stressing the system harder the lower you set the FFT as its cramming more and more calculations into a smaller time window?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bigheed*
> 
> so in effect it is stressing the system harder the lower you set the FFT as its cramming more and more calculations into a smaller time window?


Ok smaller window means:
You can push more FFT calcs in a shorter time - meaning to quickly (but not fully) test your system doing 5min intervals is useful to know if you are stable (for like 10mins-1hr) - however if you want to run a FULLY STABLE SYSTEM - you should use 10min or 15mins (depending on your patience)
10mins is minimum if you ask me, but 15mins is the one I used, because I had loads of time on my hands.

By time I mean:
5mins fft will finish a full rotation of fft testing in around 8hrs
10mins fft will finish a full rotation of fft testing in around 12hrs
15mins fft will finish a full rotation of fft testing in around 17hrs

As said by stellamonster7:
The short FFT tests, will only test that "8k" for example for 5mins only. Thus it will test 8K FFT's for 5mins, then move on. This however isn't always best, especially for a stable system, as it isn't "fully stressing" the system to 10-15mins per FFT calc.

Hopefully that makes sense.


----------



## chad4050

I got a newb question I have a i5 3570k OCED to 4.5 with 1.27v running prime 95 for 12hr all stable never goes above 68c. The question I have is when the CPU is idle the voltage throttles back because I am using a offset that I understand what I don't understand is the 4.5 clock speed never throttles back even when idle it still runs at 4.500 should this throttle back at idle and then boost up when CPU calls for more power? I thought this was the reason for the offset instead of manual or is that just pertain to voltage ? Please dont scald this newbie I AM SORRY FOR MY JUVENILE POST ....


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chad4050*
> 
> I got a newb question I have a i5 3570k OCED to 4.5 with 1.27v running prime 95 for 12hr all stable never goes above 68c. The question I have is when the CPU is idle the voltage throttles back because I am using a offset that I understand what I don't understand is the 4.5 clock speed never throttles back even when idle it still runs at 4.500 should this throttle back at idle and then boost up when CPU calls for more power? I thought this was the reason for the offset instead of manual or is that just pertain to voltage ? Please dont scald this newbie I AM SORRY FOR MY JUVENILE POST ....


Not a juvenile post at all.
How are you checking your CPU?

it does throttle down.
Check via core/real temp to see it being constantly changing - CPU-Z will give you the absolute max value, and nothing less.


----------



## chad4050

Its bouncing between 3600 and 4500 should it be lower than that? Task manager is only showing 1-5% usage on the cpu . Thanks for the quick and helpful reply.


----------



## chad4050

I am lost task manager shows one thing and real temp show 20% load ..


----------



## chad4050

Never mind sorry t is gong way down windows update was doing its thing and backup was rolling. it is all fixed and I understand now thanks to your help... Thanks a million for being so helpful..


----------



## rexbinary

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chad4050*
> 
> I got a newb question I have a i5 3570k OCED to 4.5 with 1.27v running prime 95 for 12hr all stable never goes above 68c. The question I have is when the CPU is idle the voltage throttles back because I am using a offset that I understand what I don't understand is the 4.5 clock speed never throttles back even when idle it still runs at 4.500 should this throttle back at idle and then boost up when CPU calls for more power? I thought this was the reason for the offset instead of manual or is that just pertain to voltage ? Please dont scald this newbie I AM SORRY FOR MY JUVENILE POST ....


In Windows 7, if you are using the High Performance power plan, your CPU won't throttle it's clock speed. You'll want to use the Balanced plan.


----------



## chad4050

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rexbinary*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chad4050*
> 
> I got a newb question I have a i5 3570k OCED to 4.5 with 1.27v running prime 95 for 12hr all stable never goes above 68c. The question I have is when the CPU is idle the voltage throttles back because I am using a offset that I understand what I don't understand is the 4.5 clock speed never throttles back even when idle it still runs at 4.500 should this throttle back at idle and then boost up when CPU calls for more power? I thought this was the reason for the offset instead of manual or is that just pertain to voltage ? Please dont scald this newbie I AM SORRY FOR MY JUVENILE POST ....
> 
> 
> 
> In Windows 7, if you are using the High Performance power plan, your CPU won't throttle it's clock speed. You'll want to use the Balanced plan.
> 
> 
> [/qu Will my rig remain as snappy? What is the downsize to balanced vs high performance ?
Click to expand...


----------



## deathbringer469

I'm curious about that performance/balanced power plan as well.

Well i think i overclocked to 4.2..









followed the guide, but my bios was different and things were placed differently. using an asus z77 v le plus board. 5.15 bios. RealTemp says 4.2ghz but windows index says 3.5 Also the easy-z first bios page or whatever says 3.5, but the advanced text in yellow says 4.2. temps are -74 in torture test prime95. So i feel confused and somehow lost my manhood. sleep now, find out if i scored tomorrow.









also i've tried downloading cpu-z and memtest and all i get is 14forty internet toolbars and garbage. that stuff ticks me off. makes me want to wrap that person in barbwire and shoot them with a bleach filled super soaker. anyways nitey nite.


----------



## Bigheed

makes good sense dubbed!

got my Noctua fans on the push/pull radiator and added 4 silenX intake fans, running at 1.310 manual ~ 70 C on p95, I was at 1.325 and mid 80s without even a fully completed prime. Of course I haven't completed a full p95 either yet but its looking WAY better, also cleaned and reseated my cooler....hopefully i have good news to report soon!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deathbringer469*
> 
> I'm curious about that performance/balanced power plan as well.
> Well i think i overclocked to 4.2..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> followed the guide, but my bios was different and things were placed differently. using an asus z77 v le plus board. 5.15 bios. RealTemp says 4.2ghz but windows index says 3.5 Also the easy-z first bios page or whatever says 3.5, but the advanced text in yellow says 4.2. temps are -74 in torture test prime95. So i feel confused and somehow lost my manhood. sleep now, find out if i scored tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also i've tried downloading cpu-z and memtest and all i get is 14forty internet toolbars and garbage. that stuff ticks me off. makes me want to wrap that person in barbwire and shoot them with a bleach filled super soaker. anyways nitey nite.


Windows and system won't show your oc. So don't read into that much. Cpu-z will tell you what your real cpu max core speed is.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bigheed*
> 
> makes good sense dubbed!
> got my Noctua fans on the push/pull radiator and added 4 silenX intake fans, running at 1.310 manual ~ 70 C on p95, I was at 1.325 and mid 80s without even a fully completed prime. Of course I haven't completed a full p95 either yet but its looking WAY better, also cleaned and reseated my cooler....hopefully i have good news to report soon!


Sounds good.


----------



## chad4050

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deathbringer469*
> 
> I'm curious about that performance/balanced power plan as well.
> 
> Well i think i overclocked to 4.2..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> followed the guide, but my bios was different and things were placed differently. using an asus z77 v le plus board. 5.15 bios. RealTemp says 4.2ghz but windows index says 3.5 Also the easy-z first bios page or whatever says 3.5, but the advanced text in yellow says 4.2. temps are -74 in torture test prime95. So i feel confused and somehow lost my manhood. sleep now, find out if i scored tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also i've tried downloading cpu-z and memtest and all i get is 14forty internet toolbars and garbage. that stuff ticks me off. makes me want to wrap that person in barbwire and shoot them with a bleach filled super soaker. anyways nitey nite.


My Bios was also different the overclocking went smooth for me but it also was not the first time I attempted it. I am really surprised that my voltage and temps are pretty low I reach 60-68 never to 70c with a 4.5OC. I am just using a cheap evo 212 cooler that performs really well. If you have any questions about Bios our boards should be super close to the same options in Bios I would be happy to give you my settings I am using a offset voltage and the highest it goes is around 1.25. The voltage is what causes all the heat wow does a little change sure make a difference. I moved my power plan to balanced then went in an adjusted the extended options to my prefferences and it works perfect and my CPU now scales down according to load. Also windows 7 shows no signs of slowing down with that power plan. I think if you are using the performance plan go in to the settings for it and look for the processors setting and just change the idle setting to 5% and it will scale down for you and leave the 100% setting at 100% . I downloaded the ROG CPUZ it shows a little more I suggest trying that it works. I also used REAL TEMP the Core Temp wanted to install to much garbage with it I try to keep my pc clean..I to also hate all of thos freaking tool bars and crap. I will bring the bleach I use revo uninstaller to keep unwanted programs from leaving trash in my PC. I


----------



## Exostenza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Are you sure you're stable? As in running p95?
> Because those are power saving options for your cpu, some being idle sleep, the others deep sleep.


Yes I am p95 stable as I would never run an OC 24/7 that couldn't stand up to p95.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I was expecting it wasn't stable anyway, I just don't want to make a fuss about it. These caused so many problems for me until I disabled them...


Making assumptions only serves to hinder people's interactions and knowledge. Please in the future ask and you will know instead of just assuming and having the chance of being wrong. As I said above, I am p95 stable and disabling the options pertaining to c-states makes me unstable in video games.

Also I want to note I am not trying to tell you that you are wrong and these settings should be enabled. I am simply pointing out that I find it curious that they made me unstable while they clearly made you stable. Adding some more information might help some people who are experiencing what I am yet have no idea why they are. I am just trying to add to the general knowledge of the thread.


----------



## deathbringer469

Advice please. Sorry my photoshop license is all fubar since adding the ssd.


Spoiler: Bios Pics





more coming.. my internet is a bottleneck. only can get 512 outside of town :/


----------



## stellamonster7

CPU-Z download is right here, along with other decent tools. http://www.cpuid.com/softwares/cpu-z.html can't remember who previously had an issue a few posts ago, but no one should have problems getting this download or mistakenly clicking an adfly or something here.

if anyone is having idling/clocking down issues and they think it's related to OS settings, check out Sean's windows optimization guide and other choices he talks about, it could help. the link is in my sig and combine this with what you learned here from Swag's guide. Some things you might think you did in the BIOS I suppose can be overwritten by choices in the OS, but there is NO reason that you can't run the high performance power settings as long as you customize your choices and have at least your first 2 C states settings still enabled according to Swag's guide.

I have OS on an SSD with high performance power settings and my 4.5 GHz w/ offset works as advertised. so windows power savings, hybernation and all that is junk to me as long as I clock down due to offset, but even if you have a HDD platter still, you can optimize windows to run even better with your overclock.


----------



## chad4050

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stellamonster7*
> 
> CPU-Z download is right here, along with other decent tools. http://www.cpuid.com/softwares/cpu-z.html can't remember who previously had an issue a few posts ago, but no one should have problems getting this download or mistakenly clicking an adfly or something here.
> 
> if anyone is having idling/clocking down issues and they think it's related to OS settings, check out Sean's windows optimization guide and other choices he talks about, it could help. the link is in my sig and combine this with what you learned here from Swag's guide. Some things you might think you did in the BIOS I suppose can be overwritten by choices in the OS, but there is NO reason that you can't run the high performance power settings as long as you customize your choices and have at least your first 2 C states settings still enabled according to Swag's guide.
> 
> I have OS on an SSD with high performance power settings and my 4.5 GHz w/ offset works as advertised. so windows power savings, hybernation and all that is junk to me as long as I clock down due to offset, but even if you have a HDD platter still, you can optimize windows to run even better with your overclock.


What I found that was wrong in my power plan was that the cpu was told to idle at 100% I changed the idle to 5% and all is good.


----------



## stellamonster7

@chad4050 - that's an odd default, glad you caught it.


----------



## chad4050

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deathbringer469*
> 
> Advice please. Sorry my photoshop license is all fubar since adding the ssd.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Bios Pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more coming.. my internet is a bottleneck. only can get 512 outside of town :/


What is your goal OC? You should be able to go to 4.5OC on a good air cooler with out any problems. Go run Prime95 and cpuz and real temp and and watch your temp and look at cpuz while prime 95 runs and see if it says 4.2xxx for clock speed. According to you settings you should be there.


----------



## chad4050

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stellamonster7*
> 
> @chad4050 - that's an odd default, glad you caught it.


It took me awhile to find it I never had any problems before until somebody posted about power plan. Iam not sure how it defaulted to that it was very odd indeed. i may have changed it at some point I imagine i was changing hard drive sleep at some point and instead I did the Cpu. I am my own worst enemy when it comes to my own gadgets.


----------



## rexbinary

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chad4050*
> 
> Will my rig remain as snappy? What is the downsize to balanced vs high performance ?


I just recently switched from Performance to Balanced and I haven't really noticed much difference, but I haven't done any real benchmarking. You might want to try it out for a bit. I'm planning on leaving it on Balanced to save a little stress on the CPU when it's idle unless I run into some kind of performance issue.


----------



## darknight670

I never thought Overclocking was that easy. And people says IB is bad for that, I can't even imagine the joy for SB or Nehalem....

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2557251

( But I seem to have a good chip, thank god I already had a bad 670 ... )


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darknight670*
> 
> I never thought Overclocking was that easy. And people says IB is bad for that, I can't even imagine the joy for SB or Nehalem....
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2557251
> 
> ( But I seem to have a good chip, thank god I already had a bad 670 ... )


Glad to see that your OC is setting in nicely.







Good luck with any future modifications if you happen to end up like the rest of us!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Glad to see that your OC is setting in nicely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck with any future modifications if you happen to end up like the rest of us!


Swag I've gotten 2 bsods, ever since I was stable. And when I re ran prime, I get rounding errors.

What do you suggest I do?
Vram voltage, or cpu?

As for ram, I've got it on stock timings etc...But I read that my chipset has problems with anything over 1333 mhz?

http://www.overclock.net/t/935829/the-overclockers-bsod-code-list/50#post_18453514


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Glad to see that your OC is setting in nicely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck with any future modifications if you happen to end up like the rest of us!
> 
> 
> 
> Swag I've gotten 2 bsods, ever since I was stable. And when I re ran prime, I get rounding errors.
> 
> What do you suggest I do?
> Vram voltage, or cpu?
> 
> As for ram, I've got it on stock timings etc...But I read that my chipset has problems with anything over 1333 mhz?
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/935829/the-overclockers-bsod-code-list/50#post_18453514
Click to expand...

Don't worry about the 1333mhz. Increase vcore.

I assume you are trying to talk about the voltage for the RAM when you say Vram. Proper term for that is Vdimm.







Vram can mean the video ram.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Don't worry about the 1333mhz. Increase vcore.
> I assume you are trying to talk about the voltage for the RAM when you say Vram. Proper term for that is Vdimm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vram can mean the video ram.


Haha yeah sorry!
I've increased the ram voltage by 0.01 to 1.51 from 1.5
I've had memtest86 been running for over 2hrs now. Waiting for it to fully complete, but no errors so far, which is always good to know that this isn't a hardware fault as the internet might make it seem.

I'll increase vcore via manual, then go back to offset...But how comes I was stable with a 19hr p95, and gamed for over a week with no problems?

Should I look into increasing that pll to 1.8 too?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

OK good news - 3hrs of mem testing - 0 problems:





However:
Ran P95 again, and within minutes it failed again - even with an increased vcore.
Will go up another level again...

EDIT:
failed on 1.205 - raising to 1.21 now...back in this annoying cycle...any tips?


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> OK good news - 3hrs of mem testing - 0 problems:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However:
> Ran P95 again, and within minutes it failed again - even with an increased vcore.
> Will go up another level again...
> 
> EDIT:
> failed on 1.205 - raising to 1.21 now...back in this annoying cycle...any tips?


Try increasing PLL to 1.8 and re-evaluate your OC.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Try increasing PLL to 1.8 and re-evaluate your OC.


Here's my current status.
3hrs up time on p95 (running those P95 settings)



I read up a lot on the PLL - seems like lower even might be better for stable OCs


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Try increasing PLL to 1.8 and re-evaluate your OC.
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my current status.
> 3hrs up time on p95 (running those P95 settings)
> 
> 
> 
> I read up a lot on the PLL - seems like lower even might be better for stable OCs
Click to expand...

Yea, that's normally why we lower it a bit.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Yea, that's normally why we lower it a bit.


it is very interesting and actually educational this OC'ing








I've learnt one very important thing:
P95, even with 19hrs stable, doesn't define stability, but only outlines it.

Just like how a simulation of a bridge's stability doesn't define how it can cope with 1,000 people walking on it.

I'll go for 12hrs, and if it passes, then I'll just use it daily, as I've been doing so - I'll also go to offset if I can get 12hrs stable (Vcore-VID)


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Yea, that's normally why we lower it a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> it is very interesting and actually educational this OC'ing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've learnt one very important thing:
> P95, even with 19hrs stable, doesn't define stability, but only outlines it.
> 
> Just like how a simulation of a bridge's stability doesn't define how it can cope with 1,000 people walking on it.
> 
> I'll go for 12hrs, and if it passes, then I'll just use it daily, as I've been doing so - I'll also go to offset if I can get 12hrs stable (Vcore-VID)
Click to expand...

Yea, definitely go offset. Lower everything.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Yea, definitely go offset. Lower everything.


3hrs 30mins later - failed at rounding again.
Back to increasing vcore...

Now at 1.23
Should i go lower than 1.2?
instead of going higher?

I left PLL at 1.7


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Yea, definitely go offset. Lower everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3hrs 30mins later - failed at rounding again.
> Back to increasing vcore...
> 
> Now at 1.23
> Should i go lower than 1.2?
> instead of going higher?
> 
> I left PLL at 1.7
Click to expand...

No, more than likely it isn't about going lower right now. You normally go lower when your temps are absurd and this is during when the CPU becomes sensitive and that happens during extreme OCing.


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> 3hrs 30mins later - failed at rounding again.
> Back to increasing vcore...
> Now at 1.23
> Should i go lower than 1.2?
> instead of going higher?
> I left PLL at 1.7


Keep increasing vcore until it's stable and don't use offset yet. You can start messing with that after you established a baseline overclock.


----------



## Dradien

Does anyone know if there is a way to change PLL on my motherboard? It's an Asus P8Z77-V LK, but unless I'm mistaken, I can only change it in only one way - +.10 - . Also, should I shy away from low voltages if the temps are low? I would jack up the voltage, but I don't want to shorten the life of the processor too much.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*
> 
> Keep increasing vcore until it's stable and don't use offset yet. You can start messing with that after you established a baseline overclock.


indeed - I thought I had my system stable, but obviously not.
Going to run p95 right now, again.

Been playing borderlands 2 for over 4hrs, with no problems









EDIT:
Should I touch ram voltage at all? Or leave it at stock 1.5v? (my ram runs at 1.5v)


----------



## Dradien

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dradien*
> 
> Does anyone know if there is a way to change PLL on my motherboard? It's an Asus P8Z77-V LK, but unless I'm mistaken, I can only change it in only one way - +.10 - . Also, should I shy away from low voltages if the temps are low? I would jack up the voltage, but I don't want to shorten the life of the processor too much.


Since I can't edit a post while mobile, I meant high voltages up above. Also, what's the max daily 24/7 voltage anyone would recommend?
Sent on the go, sorry for typos!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*
> 
> Keep increasing vcore until it's stable and don't use offset yet. You can start messing with that after you established a baseline overclock.


constantly failing....I'm lost.


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> constantly failing....I'm lost.


How high did you go? Keep CPU PLL at 1.8v for now. And you don't need to adjust your memory voltage. If it's rated at 1.5v, keep it at that.

Edit: I just checked your sig and noticed you're running 4 DIMMs. Try taking two out and retest with Prime 95.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dradien*
> 
> Does anyone know if there is a way to change PLL on my motherboard? It's an Asus P8Z77-V LK, but unless I'm mistaken, I can only change it in only one way - +.10 - . Also, should I shy away from low voltages if the temps are low? I would jack up the voltage, but I don't want to shorten the life of the processor too much.


Same with my P8Z77-I Deluxe. Might just be a P8Z77 thing -- PLLs below 1.8v might be reserved for ROG boards or something.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*
> 
> How high did you go? Keep CPU PLL at 1.8v for now. And you don't need to adjust your memory voltage. If it's rated at 1.5v, keep it at that.
> Edit: I just checked your sig and noticed you're running 4 DIMMs. Try taking two out and retest with Prime 95.


As in you think it's ram related?

I did run memtest for 3 hrs, and got no errors though.

That's the thing I don't get.
Every time I research it, it seems like people are having problems with RAM.
Yet memtest found 0 problems on 4 sticks. Thus making me doubt it is RAM related - if it fails in the next 3 uppedvcore voltages - I'll go to stock bios settings, and stock OC, and let p95 run.
If it comes with errors, then there's a hardware fault - simply put.

EDIT:
Don't know if looking at the 3 last BSODs will help in determining what it is - but it has been the same thing:

==================================================
Dump File : 102612-6125-01.dmp
Crash Time : 26/10/2012 00:05:56
Bug Check String : IRQL_GT_ZERO_AT_SYSTEM_SERVICE
Bug Check Code : 0x0000004a
Parameter 1 : 00000000`75042e09
Parameter 2 : 00000000`00000002
Parameter 3 : 00000000`00000000
Parameter 4 : fffff880`0b96eb60
Caused By Driver : ntoskrnl.exe
Caused By Address : ntoskrnl.exe+7efc0
File Description : NT Kernel & System
Product Name : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company : Microsoft Corporation
File Version : 6.1.7601.17944 (win7sp1_gdr.120830-0333)
Processor : x64
Crash Address : ntoskrnl.exe+7efc0
Stack Address 1 :
Stack Address 2 :
Stack Address 3 :
Computer Name :
Full Path : C:\Windows\Minidump\102612-6125-01.dmp
Processors Count : 8
Major Version : 15
Minor Version : 7601
Dump File Size : 293,800
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File : 102312-6093-01.dmp
Crash Time : 23/10/2012 13:06:01
Bug Check String :
Bug Check Code : 0x00000124
Parameter 1 : 00000000`00000000
Parameter 2 : fffffa80`0d214028
Parameter 3 : 00000000`be200000
Parameter 4 : 00000000`0005110a
Caused By Driver : hal.dll
Caused By Address : hal.dll+12a3b
File Description :
Product Name :
Company :
File Version :
Processor : x64
Crash Address : ntoskrnl.exe+7efc0
Stack Address 1 :
Stack Address 2 :
Stack Address 3 :
Computer Name :
Full Path : C:\Windows\Minidump\102312-6093-01.dmp
Processors Count : 8
Major Version : 15
Minor Version : 7601
Dump File Size : 293,784
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File : 101212-6062-01.dmp
Crash Time : 12/10/2012 20:02:51
Bug Check String :
Bug Check Code : 0x00000124
Parameter 1 : 00000000`00000000
Parameter 2 : fffffa80`0d20c028
Parameter 3 : 00000000`be200000
Parameter 4 : 00000000`0005110a
Caused By Driver : hal.dll
Caused By Address : hal.dll+12a3b
File Description :
Product Name :
Company :
File Version :
Processor : x64
Crash Address : ntoskrnl.exe+7efc0
Stack Address 1 :
Stack Address 2 :
Stack Address 3 :
Computer Name :
Full Path : C:\Windows\Minidump\101212-6062-01.dmp
Processors Count : 8
Major Version : 15
Minor Version : 7601
Dump File Size : 293,728
==================================================

And I should add it has always been ROUNDING ERRORS:

[Sat Oct 27 00:48:30 2012]
FATAL ERROR: Rounding was 0.5, expected less than 0.4
Hardware failure detected, consult stress.txt file.
FATAL ERROR: Rounding was 0.5, expected less than 0.4
Hardware failure detected, consult stress.txt file.
FATAL ERROR: Rounding was 0.5, expected less than 0.4
Hardware failure detected, consult stress.txt file.
FATAL ERROR: Rounding was 0.5, expected less than 0.4
Hardware failure detected, consult stress.txt file.
FATAL ERROR: Rounding was 0.5, expected less than 0.4
Hardware failure detected, consult stress.txt file.
[Sat Oct 27 01:02:27 2012]
FATAL ERROR: Rounding was 0.5, expected less than 0.4
Hardware failure detected, consult stress.txt file.


----------



## Jezdo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> constantly failing....I'm lost.


I think Vcore is the problem.
Don't fear about over voltage 1.2xx is very far from that word.
Try 1.25 Vcore or more if stable then decrease it later

My 3770k run perfectly stable @4.6 with 1.325 V for weeks, but suddenly 1.325 is not enough with no reason.








now it ran @1.34 V

If you're tired of testing loop, try Linx. It call BSOD much faster than p95.
If your system can pass Linx(20 passes is enough) then run p95.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jezdo*
> 
> I think Vcore is the problem.
> Don't fear about over voltage 1.2xx is very far from that word.
> Try 1.25 Vcore or more if stable then decrease it later
> My 3770k run perfectly stable @4.6 with 1.325 V for weeks, but suddenly 1.325 is not enough with no reason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now it ran @1.34 V
> If you're tired of testing loop, try Linx. It call BSOD much faster than p95.
> If your system can pass Linx(20 passes is enough) then run p95.


I'll look into that now bro.
But I was at 1.25 now and it failed.

So I've decided to first test the hardware - ie. I'm now on STOCK clocks with STOCK bios settings, nothing touched apart from RAM timings and set to 1600mhz (rather than 1333, which is the SPD, even though corsair have tested it to 1600)

Anyway, I'll see how this goes, if it passes, then I'll know it has something to do with my CPU voltages (as that would make RAM in theory stable, and running as it should), if it doesn't pass....then I'm going to have to call one or two companies to RMA some things...


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I'm quite worried now:

[Sat Oct 27 17:38:26 2012]
Self-test 864K passed!
Self-test 864K passed!
Self-test 864K passed!
Self-test 864K passed!
Self-test 864K passed!
FATAL ERROR: Resulting sum was 0, expected: 9.524122361919835e+086
Hardware failure detected, consult stress.txt file.
Self-test 864K passed!
[Sat Oct 27 17:47:13 2012]
Self-test 21K passed!
Self-test 32K passed!
Self-test 32K passed!
Self-test 32K passed!
Self-test 32K passed!
Self-test 32K passed!

STOCK voltages, STOCK clocks, STOCK BIOS. ONLY thing touched is:
RAM set to 1600mhz & timings (both TESTED speeds and clocks by CORSAIR)

Any advice please...?


----------



## SimpleTech

The reason I mentioned taking out two sticks is because it's harder on the IMC when you have all four slots filled, even with your CPU at stock. Take out two and then retest.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*
> 
> The reason I mentioned taking out two sticks is because it's harder on the IMC when you have all four slots filled, even with your CPU at stock. Take out two and then retest.


what do you suggest I test with?
p95?
If so - should I do a normal blend?

I'm creating a new thread...


----------



## SimpleTech

Do a custom blend - 90% memory used


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*
> 
> Do a custom blend - 90% memory used


Ok - will do.
+rep for trying to help me out









Here's the settings:


----------



## SimpleTech

^^ Looks about right to me. Keep it going for 10 hours. If nothing has failed, then try overclocking again.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*
> 
> ^^ Looks about right to me. Keep it going for 10 hours. If nothing has failed, then try overclocking again.


forgot to pull 2 sticks out though.
I'll see how long this lasts

If it doesn't I'll pull two sticks out (go to 8GB RAM)


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Ok created a new thread - I'll see how it goes from there:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1320660/need-help-with-running-a-stable-system

Out of interest about the +12v rail....isn't it too low @7v?


----------



## SimpleTech

Your computer would not turn on if your 12V rail were at 7V. Software is never reliable nor should it be taken seriously.







Use a voltmeter for that kind of thing.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*
> 
> Your computer would not turn on if your 12V rail were at 7V. Software is never reliable nor should it be taken seriously.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Use a voltmeter for that kind of thing.


understood









FYI:
P95 failed.


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I'll look into that now bro.
> But I was at 1.25 now and it failed.
> So I've decided to first test the hardware - ie. I'm now on STOCK clocks with STOCK bios settings, nothing touched apart from RAM timings and set to 1600mhz (rather than 1333, which is the SPD, even though corsair have tested it to 1600)
> Anyway, I'll see how this goes, if it passes, then I'll know it has something to do with my CPU voltages (as that would make RAM in theory stable, and running as it should), if it doesn't pass....then I'm going to have to call one or two companies to RMA some things...


Remember how close our chips are, I'm at 1.28 @4.5GHz. My think you need more Vcore especially since you have twice as much RAM as me, I'm going to delid very soon when I get the nerve!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> Remember how close our chips are, I'm at 1.28 @4.5GHz. My think you need more Vcore especially since you have twice as much RAM as me, I'm going to delid very soon when I get the nerve!


I do remember








Although as you can see - from my other post, this is no longer CPU related. And I don;t think all my OC'ing problems, since the beginning are due to CPU clocking, but rather RAM...I could still be wrong, but so far I have a strong hunch that it is faulty ram or bad voltages for ram.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I do remember
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although as you can see - from my other post, this is no longer CPU related. And I don;t think all my OC'ing problems, since the beginning are due to CPU clocking, but rather RAM...I could still be wrong, but so far I have a strong hunch that it is faulty ram or bad voltages for ram.


I'm reasonably sure the 124 BSOD code is predominantly caused by CPU voltage.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> I'm reasonably sure the 124 BSOD code is predominantly caused by CPU voltage.


You aren't mistaken.
But I'm getting P95 and IBT errors by inter-changing RAM modules.

Surely that would explain why my system on STOCK is failing?

As a STOCK BIOS with STOCK clocks, and NOTHING touched, shouldn't need ANY sort of voltage increases for the CPU (only RAM)


----------



## Valgaur

Shoot even when I OC for my crazy 5.5 Ghz runs I HAVE to up my ram voltage or else my RAM just fails its the 1600 mhz corsair vengences and I have to bump the voltage from 1.5v to 1.55v or else I can't get anywhere. I have heard of people sometimes getting results by UNDERVOLTING their RAM you could give it a shot. Apparently sometimes the ram take to much and the cpu gets choked and just says I give I give!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Shoot even when I OC for my crazy 5.5 Ghz runs I HAVE to up my ram voltage or else my RAM just fails its the 1600 mhz corsair vengences and I have to bump the voltage from 1.5v to 1.55v or else I can't get anywhere. I have heard of people sometimes getting results by UNDERVOLTING their RAM you could give it a shot. Apparently sometimes the ram take to much and the cpu gets choked and just says I give I give!


I've been in a head bug for over 1 month now trying to figure out this OC - sad times.
But finally, there's progress.

Thanks for the input about the voltages, I will do that when OC'ing the CPU and when putting more GB's in.
But atm, I got 1 stick of ram that has failed 2x IBT's, whilst the others all passed.

If, fingers crossed, my current test passes 2x with this other ram module, then I will memtest86, what I perceive to be the problematic ram.
And if memtest ALSO comes with errors - then the result is as clear cut as it gets.

This is a major note for me, and a major note for anyone.
Test your system first, before even touching OC's. You (might) be unlucky like me and get bad hardware, meaning any OC you do, will fail, especially seeing OC'ing puts more stress on any component as it is going over what it was tested to do out the factory.


----------



## Swag

Whoever still having problems, please post again saying exactly what's happening and what you have tried doing.

I went on vacation for a while.


----------



## ChaosAD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> You aren't mistaken.
> But I'm getting P95 and IBT errors by inter-changing RAM modules.
> Surely that would explain why my system on STOCK is failing?
> As a STOCK BIOS with STOCK clocks, and NOTHING touched, shouldn't need ANY sort of voltage increases for the CPU (only RAM)


Are you running your mem with XMP profile? If not try it.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaosAD*
> 
> Are you running your mem with XMP profile? If not try it.


I'll give that a try. Although I don't know if it is that, as I'm on stock, everything.

EDIT:
Swag I'm back - I'm back to my old OC settings I had @ 4.4ghz - I have a strong feeling I can now hit over 5ghz, without a bad ram stick







!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I got a BSOD at 4.4 @1.2 - so instead I went in at 1.25v @ 4.5ghz


----------



## cutty1998

Well ,I followed these guidelines ,and I am currently at 4.6 Ghz @ 1.32V core according to my Bios ,however ,according to CPU-Z I am at 1.52 V core . Which should I trust ,and I am actually not sure how to lower my Vcore as this ASUS EFI Bios is alien to me . I am so used to my old EVGA Bios. Any help appreciated.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cutty1998*
> 
> Well ,I followed these guidelines ,and I am currently at 4.6 Ghz @ 1.32V core according to my Bios ,however ,according to CPU-Z I am at 1.52 V core . Which should I trust ,and I am actually not sure how to lower my Vcore as this ASUS EFI Bios is alien to me . I am so used to my old EVGA Bios. Any help appreciated.


Is this on full load bro?
Usually CPU-Z, due to having C1 enabled, will mean that your CPU throttles down to a lower multiplier (often back to 35 or 39). And thus, if you have offset mode too, it will reduce the voltage of your CPU for that.

Which means often on full load, you aren't hitting the CPU ratio you put in your BIOS, nor the voltage (to save energy, as you don't need to be 100% of the time on 4.6)

Long story short:
Trust your BIOS. Not programs, that tell you what your BIOS reads







!


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cutty1998*
> 
> Well ,I followed these guidelines ,and I am currently at 4.6 Ghz @ 1.32V core according to my Bios ,however ,according to CPU-Z I am at 1.52 V core . Which should I trust ,and I am actually not sure how to lower my Vcore as this ASUS EFI Bios is alien to me . I am so used to my old EVGA Bios. Any help appreciated.


I bet you have the load line calibration at 140% like i do when i do benching and my crazy OC's so turn that way down to 100% that should lower it. Try uninstalling cpuz and re doing it.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Got another BSOD:
So far I've had:
-124
-04a
-101
-3b

-I've recently updated the GTX660ti drivers
-I've recently updated the BIOS to 1616

I think they are linked to the OC for the time being.

==================================================
Dump File : 103012-6250-01.dmp
Crash Time : 30/10/2012 18:18:29
Bug Check String : SYSTEM_SERVICE_EXCEPTION
Bug Check Code : 0x0000003b
Parameter 1 : 00000000`c000001d
Parameter 2 : fffff800`034e8fc3
Parameter 3 : fffff880`09be9f70
Parameter 4 : 00000000`00000000
Caused By Driver : ntoskrnl.exe
Caused By Address : ntoskrnl.exe+7efc0
File Description : NT Kernel & System
Product Name : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company : Microsoft Corporation
File Version : 6.1.7601.17944 (win7sp1_gdr.120830-0333)
Processor : x64
Crash Address : ntoskrnl.exe+7efc0
Stack Address 1 :
Stack Address 2 :
Stack Address 3 :
Computer Name :
Full Path : C:\Windows\Minidump\103012-6250-01.dmp
Processors Count : 8
Major Version : 15
Minor Version : 7601
Dump File Size : 293,688
==================================================


----------



## cutty1998

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> I bet you have the load line calibration at 140% like i do when i do benching and my crazy OC's so turn that way down to 100% that should lower it. Try uninstalling cpuz and re doing it.


that is exactly what I have it at !!! Thank you !!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Temps are quite high @ 4.5ghz - 1.265 vcore (i think)
3hrs stable for the time being though







!


----------



## Fallout323f

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Temps are quite high @ 4.5ghz - 1.265 vcore (i think)
> 3hrs stable for the time being though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !


are you using igpu?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fallout323f*
> 
> are you using igpu?


nop - I have that shiz-nit disabled brother.


----------



## Carlos Hilgert Ferrari

I just bought a 3770K and Asus Sabertooth z77

And i'm running it with a Antec h20 620, at 4.5ghz and 1.25v

MAx temp after 8 hours of prime were 92 in a single core, and others 87-88.

How good are my temps? or it's not good at all?

btw, ambient temp around 25-28 celcius


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carlos Hilgert Ferrari*
> 
> I just bought a 3770K and Asus Sabertooth z77
> And i'm running it with a Antec h20 620, at 4.5ghz and 1.25v
> MAx temp after 8 hours of prime were 92 in a single core, and others 87-88.
> How good are my temps? or it's not good at all?
> btw, ambient temp around 25-28 celcius


in comparison to me - almost identical - so for the 620 - good temps.
As my 920 does those same temps, at that speed (although my voltage is higher)


----------



## Exostenza

I am running 4.4ghz with 1.168v 13 hours prime stable. I noticed that when I messed with anything pertaining to C states that my computer became unstable and now that I have left all of the options on default with 1616 I am running my previous OC at a lower voltage as I needed 1.2v to be stable on 1504.

LLC is at the second highest option and I am using an offset voltage (-0.35) . My CPU always hits 4.4ghz when needed and has no issues what so ever with having the C states not disabled and never had.

I hear people talking about them and in the OP it says to disable them, but I must say I have found the complete opposite to be true for me.


----------



## cutty1998

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exostenza*
> 
> I am running 4.4ghz with 1.168v 13 hours prime stable. I noticed that when I messed with anything pertaining to C states that my computer became unstable and now that I have left all of the options on default with 1616 I am running my previous OC at a lower voltage as I needed 1.2v to be stable on 1504.
> LLC is at the second highest option and I am using an offset voltage (-0.35) . My CPU always hits 4.4ghz when needed and has no issues what so ever with having the C states not disabled and never had.
> I hear people talking about them and in the OP it says to disable them, but I must say I have found the complete opposite to be true for me.


I am still actually using 1504 and I have C states disabled ,as that seems to be a must ,with my i7 860. Also ,where do I find the settings to offset the voltage ?Should I update to 1616? I just lowered my vcore to 1.25 at 4.6Ghz ,and have been running IBT and coming up stable ,but I feel I have a long way to go before I fully understand Ivy Bridge.


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Temps are quite high @ 4.5ghz - 1.265 vcore (i think)
> 3hrs stable for the time being though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !


Time to delid, check out my results in my sig running (iGPU) an air cooler! I'm going to OC tonight now that I have so much more headroom do to the delidding, trust me it sounds hard but really isn't as hard as it sounds. That's just your fear kicking in, don't let fear win you over! My advice use that very thin double sided shavers blade that has cutouts in center, it sliced through the glue like it was butter. You can get them at any pharmacy, there used in the old fashion shavers.

*Does updating your BIOS version change much of your overclocking headroom?*


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> Time to delid, check out my results in my sig running (iGPU) an air cooler! I'm going to OC tonight now that I have so much more headroom do to the delidding, trust me it sounds hard but really isn't as hard as it sounds. That's just your fear kicking in, don't let fear win you over! My advice use that very thin double sided shavers blade that has cutouts in center, it sliced through the glue like it was butter. You can get them at any pharmacy, there used in the old fashion shavers.
> *Does updating your BIOS version change much of your overclocking headroom?*


It does actually. I have seen differences in stability with my bios updates. Hence my 5.5 lol


----------



## Systemlord

Since delidding my CPU lastnight I tried to go from 4.5GHz - 4.7GHz and switched to manual mode for vcore, went from 1.28V which is what it takes to remain stable on my current overclock of 4.5GHz, made several small steps that stated an unstable system until I got to 1.35V vcore and Windows just went to a black screen using IBT. Temps didn't exceed 75C on all cores, so why so dramatic OC fail? Everything was set to Swag's settings in his overclocking guide.

Vcore 1.35V
PPL= 1.7
DRAM= 1.5 1333MHz

Appreciate any help!

Systemlord.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> Since delidding my CPU lastnight I tried to go from 4.5GHz - 4.7GHz and switched to manual mode for vcore, went from 1.28V which is what it takes to remain stable on my current overclock of 4.5GHz, made several small steps that stated an unstable system until I got to 1.35V vcore and Windows just went to a black screen using IBT. Temps didn't exceed 75C on all cores, so why so dramatic OC fail? Everything was set to Swag's settings in his overclocking guide.
> Vcore 1.35V
> PPL= 1.7
> DRAM= 1.5 1333MHz
> Appreciate any help!
> Systemlord.


Every chip is different so you cant always do someone elses setting plus 4.6-4.7 require some big vcore jumps.


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Every chip is different so you cant always do someone elses setting plus 4.6-4.7 require some big vcore jumps.


So I'm assuming I hit a voltage wall that requires a lot more vcore to get over this wall? Am I at a point where LLC andor PPL needs a higher setting?


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> So I'm assuming I hit a voltage wall that requires a lot more vcore to get over this wall? Am I at a point where LLC andor PPL needs a higher setting?


Yes for the PLL I set mine to 1.5 from 4.6 and lower then 1.6 for 4.7 and 1.7 and up for the rest.

Here maybe this will help more. These are all my bench marks to find my OC's from 4Ghz to 5 Ghz. I only touched vcore and Pll and multi...thats it.


Spoiler: OC bench results



GOT @5.05 bclk 101
1.520
1.80 pll
91 103 104 98

GOT @5.0
1.480
1.70 pll
87 94 97 93

@4.9
1.400
1.60 pll
84 92 90 86
after
1.400
1.50 pll
72 83 84 82

@4.8
1.355
1.50 pll
78 83 83 81
after
1.355
1.50 pll
71 77 80 78

@ 4.7
1.300
1.45 pll
72 75 76 73
after
1.290
1.45 pll
64 69 72 70

@4.6
1.260
1.50 pll
67 71 72 69
after
1.260
1.50 pll
63 68 70 68

@4.5
1.210
1.50 pll
64 66 68 67
after
1.210
1.50 pll
61 64 67 65

@4.4
1.190
1.50 pll
61 64 65 63
after
1.180
1.50 pll
58 60 64 63

@4.3
1.145
1.50 pll
58 61 63 60
after
1.145
1.50 pll
55 57 60 59

@4.2
1.120
1.50 pll
53 56 59 57
after
1.120
1.50 pll
53 56 58 58

@4.1
1.090
1.50 pll
52 55 57 57
after
1.090
1.50 pll
51 53 56 56

@4.0
1.060
1.5 pll
51 52 55 56
after
1.060
1.50 pll
49 49 54 54


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Yes for the PLL I set mine to 1.5 from 4.6 and lower then 1.6 for 4.7 and 1.7 and up for the rest.
> Here maybe this will help more. These are all my bench marks to find my OC's from 4Ghz to 5 Ghz. I only touched vcore and Pll and multi...thats it.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: OC bench results
> 
> 
> 
> GOT @5.05 bclk 101
> 1.520
> 1.80 pll
> 91 103 104 98
> GOT @5.0
> 1.480
> 1.70 pll
> 87 94 97 93
> @4.9
> 1.400
> 1.60 pll
> 84 92 90 86
> after
> 1.400
> 1.50 pll
> 72 83 84 82
> @4.8
> 1.355
> 1.50 pll
> 78 83 83 81
> after
> 1.355
> 1.50 pll
> 71 77 80 78
> @ 4.7
> 1.300
> 1.45 pll
> 72 75 76 73
> after
> 1.290
> 1.45 pll
> 64 69 72 70
> @4.6
> 1.260
> 1.50 pll
> 67 71 72 69
> after
> 1.260
> 1.50 pll
> 63 68 70 68
> @4.5
> 1.210
> 1.50 pll
> 64 66 68 67
> after
> 1.210
> 1.50 pll
> 61 64 67 65
> @4.4
> 1.190
> 1.50 pll
> 61 64 65 63
> after
> 1.180
> 1.50 pll
> 58 60 64 63
> @4.3
> 1.145
> 1.50 pll
> 58 61 63 60
> after
> 1.145
> 1.50 pll
> 55 57 60 59
> @4.2
> 1.120
> 1.50 pll
> 53 56 59 57
> after
> 1.120
> 1.50 pll
> 53 56 58 58
> @4.1
> 1.090
> 1.50 pll
> 52 55 57 57
> after
> 1.090
> 1.50 pll
> 51 53 56 56
> @4.0
> 1.060
> 1.5 pll
> 51 52 55 56
> after
> 1.060
> 1.50 pll
> 49 49 54 54


Still using iGPU, wonder if that's a factor in my overclocking... PPL has been set to 1.7V since the very beginning. What is considered a healthy safe max Vcore voltage for someone that can keep temps low, say like a high-end watering loop with a delidded CPU?


----------



## VonDutch

i remember mrtoyotaco saying he couldnt even change pll
to anything else then 1.8V..

and someone told me with higher oc's, to leave it on 1.8,
only reason why peeps change pll, is to make oc more stable(sometimes)
and to get(a bit) lower temps, but you dont have that problem









1.3-1.35V vcore, is considered safe..
i dont think running upto 1.4V vcore would be a problem,
its still long way from highest vcore intel says, 1.52V

but you know how is goes, some say stay below 1.3V,
others say 1.45V should still be fine..guess its somewhere in the middle of that..lol
for me personally, a daily oc 1.3-1.35V vcore is good, with 4.6-4.7ghz


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> Still using iGPU, wonder if that's a factor in my overclocking... PPL has been set to 1.7V since the very beginning. What is considered a healthy safe max Vcore voltage for someone that can keep temps low, say like a high-end watering loop with a delidded CPU?


i remember mrtoyotaco saying he couldnt even change pll
to anything else then 1.8V..

and someone told me with higher oc's, to leave it on 1.8,
only reason why peeps change pll, is to make oc more stable(sometimes)
and to get(a bit) lower temps, but you dont have that problem









1.3-1.35V vcore, is considered safe..
i dont think running upto 1.4V vcore would be a problem,
its still long way from highest vcore intel says, 1.52V

but you know how is goes, some say stay below 1.3V,
others say 1.45V should still be fine..guess its somewhere in the middle of that..lol
for me personally, a daily oc 1.3-1.35V vcore is good, with 4.6-4.7ghz


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> Time to delid, check out my results in my sig running (iGPU) an air cooler! I'm going to OC tonight now that I have so much more headroom do to the delidding, trust me it sounds hard but really isn't as hard as it sounds. That's just your fear kicking in, don't let fear win you over! My advice use that very thin double sided shavers blade that has cutouts in center, it sliced through the glue like it was butter. You can get them at any pharmacy, there used in the old fashion shavers.
> *Does updating your BIOS version change much of your overclocking headroom?*


hehe good luck bro!

In other news Swag:
4.5 stable for the time being:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1320660/need-help-with-running-a-stable-system-on-stock-clocks-prime95-failing/30#post_18493218


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> i remember mrtoyotaco saying he couldnt even change pll
> to anything else then 1.8V..
> and someone told me with higher oc's, to leave it on 1.8,
> only reason why peeps change pll, is to make oc more stable(sometimes)
> and to get(a bit) lower temps, but you dont have that problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.3-1.35V vcore, is considered safe..
> i dont think running upto 1.4V vcore would be a problem,
> its still long way from highest vcore intel says, 1.52V
> but you know how is goes, some say stay below 1.3V,
> others say 1.45V should still be fine..guess its somewhere in the middle of that..lol
> for me personally, a daily oc 1.3-1.35V vcore is good, with 4.6-4.7ghz


Well I already tried 4.7GHz @1.35 Vcore using IBT and screen went black, my PLL is at 1.7V, should I change PLL to 1.8V so I can keep my Vcore below 1.35 Vcore?


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> Well I already tried 4.7GHz @1.35 Vcore using IBT and screen went black, my PLL is at 1.7V, should I change PLL to 1.8V so I can keep my Vcore below 1.35 Vcore?


As far as i know, the 2 are not related,
its not like if you up your pll, you'll get lower vcore..

its trial and error to get the best settings,
i got it down to 1.5V with oc's up to 4.5-4.6ghz,
only got a tip from someone when i went up
to 4.8-4.9ghz to set pll on 1.8V again..

you prolly just need a bit more vcore,
dont have many examples for 4.7ghz tho..

i run 101blck and 46x multi which get me close to 4.7ghz,
but needs the vcore for 4.6..
only upped ram voltage a bit, 1.520V instead of 1.5V default

maybe a idea to use..

using blck with 4.7 or higher didnt work for me tho,
at least not very easy..
and, some chips need more vcore for oc's then others, mine isnt a good one,
already needed 1.420V vcore to make 4.8ghz 24H prime stable,
compared to others not very good..


----------



## spyder66

Hello,
I followed the guide and I set the multipler to 48 and the CPU Voltage ► Offset Mode ► Auto, and in windows vcore in full load is 1,549, cpuVID 1.3010. Not too much the vcore?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spyder66*
> 
> Hello,
> I followed the guide and I set the multipler to 48 and the CPU Voltage ► Offset Mode ► Auto, and in windows vcore in full load is 1,549, cpuVID 1.3010. Not too much the vcore?


that's way too much....what's your temps?


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spyder66*
> 
> Hello,
> I followed the guide and I set the multipler to 48 and the CPU Voltage ► Offset Mode ► Auto, and in windows vcore in full load is 1,549, cpuVID 1.3010. Not too much the vcore?


if you use offset, and auto, your system decides what voltage to run,
and most of the time its way to high..
1.549V...omg
correct me if im wrong, but..did the guide say use offset and leave it on auto?

you need to do some more "work" to get offset to work right,
vcore - vid=offset
others here can help you with that, im not a asus user ..lol
bit more info would help tho, what processor do you have,
programs you use to monitor with, temps etc etc..


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Swag - I need your very much valued advice on what offset to go for:

Readings at 100% load:

VID: 1.2209 (more often it's 09) & 1.2260
Vcore: (fluctuates, but mainly at 72) - 1.264 & 1.272

I presume I should go for:
1.272 - 1.2209 = + 0.0511 offset

But what would you say?

I'm now 24hr stable on 4.5ghz







!



EDIT:
My idle (no load) - voltage for VID & vcore:
vid = 1.2209
vcore: 1.264

P95 is now stopped









EDIT:
I went for +0.045

Logic:
BIOS vcore + idle is 1.264
VID seemed to be more prominent at 1.2209

thus:
1.264-1.2209 = + 0.0431

But again, I'm up for suggestions here.
Currently on offset - whilst p95 is running are:
vid: 1.2260 & 1.2209
vcore: 1.280 & 1.272 & 1.264


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Swag - I need your very much valued advice on what offset to go for:
> Readings at 100% load:
> VID: 1.2209 (more often it's 09) & 1.2260
> Vcore: (fluctuates, but mainly at 72) - 1.264 & 1.272
> I presume I should go for:
> 1.272 - 1.2209 = + 0.0511 offset
> But what would you say?
> I'm now 24hr stable on 4.5ghz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


i know youre asking Swag but,

if you calculated that like this,
lowest voltages, 1.264 - 1.2209 = 0.043
highest voltages 1.272 - 1.2260 = 0.046

0.045V offset prolly would have been enough already,
instead of 0.0511..

i lower it till it gets unstable again, then up 1 or 2 notches








gratz on the 24H stable


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> As far as i know, the 2 are not related,
> its not like if you up your pll, you'll get lower vcore..
> its trial and error to get the best settings,
> i got it down to 1.5V with oc's up to 4.5-4.6ghz,
> only got a tip from someone when i went up
> to 4.8-4.9ghz to set pll on 1.8V again..
> you prolly just need a bit more vcore,
> dont have many examples for 4.7ghz tho..
> i run 101blck and 46x multi which get me close to 4.7ghz,
> but needs the vcore for 4.6..
> only upped ram voltage a bit, 1.520V instead of 1.5V default
> 
> maybe a idea to use..
> using blck with 4.7 or higher didnt work for me tho,
> at least not very easy..
> and, some chips need more vcore for oc's then others, mine isnt a good one,
> already needed 1.420V vcore to make 4.8ghz 24H prime stable,
> compared to others not very good..


My mistake I thought PLL improved stability when overclocking, just so you know I won't be pushing more than 1.4 Vcore unless it's safe to do so and temps are not to high. I already set the Vcore to 1.35V, should I try 4.8GHz at 1.35V? Perhaps my board doesn't like 4.7GHZ?


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> My mistake I thought PLL improved stability when overclocking, just so you know I won't be pushing more than 1.4 Vcore unless it's safe to do so and temps are not to high. I already set the Vcore to 1.35V, should I try 4.8GHz at 1.35V? Perhaps my board doesn't like 4.7GHZ?


youre right about that, sometimes a lower pll can stabilize a oc,
but not lower youre vcore doing so, thats what i know ..

personally i like to stay in the 1.3-1.35V vcore zone,
for daily oc's that is, if it comes to benching and see what
oc's i can do with my chip, i go up to 1.45-1.490 no problem..
i dont have temps to consider so..

ran 1.850V with that 5.5ghz ..and some other (to) high voltages on air,
my "BamBam" is still alive and kicking, no damage, no degradation whats so ever








time will tell i guess..

o, keep a eye on Hokies83, hes running 5.1ghz with 1.55V vcore 24/7
when he doesnt show up one of these days, you know thats to much ...lol


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> i know youre asking Swag but,
> if you calculated that like this,
> lowest voltages, 1.264 - 1.2209 = 0.043
> highest voltages 1.272 - 1.2260 = 0.046
> 0.045V offset prolly would have been enough already,
> instead of 0.0511..
> i lower it till it gets unstable again, then up 1 or 2 notches
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gratz on the 24H stable


I went for 0.045 bro - see my edit







!
Thanks for the input regardless! +reped


----------



## Totally Dubbed

UPDATE 07/02/13:
1. An explanation on offset can be found - *Here*

2. After folding 24/7 I had a BSOD with my +0.045 offset, and thus went back to manual to 1.27v (upped 1 notch from 1.265v) -> the reason behind this is because folding and prime 95 had DIFFERENT VID values. As I don't run prime everyday, unlike folding - I will take my folding value and apply that offset, which is +0.070v

Here's what I had before:

Full BIOS settings for my 4.5ghz OC - Stable (RAM has been changing in quantity from 12GB to 16GB due to me testing a stick):

Pics include, manual voltage & offset used.
VID on 100% load: 1.2209 & 1.2260

Vcore Manual: 1.265
Vcore Offset: +0.045

EDIT:
Here's my CPU-Z Validation too:
http://valid.canardpc.com/2719966

*BIOS:*











*Prim 95 screenshots:*

_Settings:_



_Benchmarks_


----------



## Carlos Hilgert Ferrari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Full BIOS settings for my 4.5ghz OC - Stable (RAM has been changing in quantity from 12GB to 16GB due to me testing a stick):
> Pics include, manual voltage & offset used.
> VID on 100% load: 1.2209 & 1.2260
> Vcore Manual: 1.265
> Vcore Offset: +0.045
> *BIOS:*


We have the same chip,same mb, same vcore, almost same settings (no offset here), same temps (highest core at 92ºC).

But i have an antec 620, with 2 viper-x push pull (pulling from case)... ambient temp around 26-28. Whats your ambient temp?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carlos Hilgert Ferrari*
> 
> We have the same chip,same mb, same vcore, almost same settings (no offset here), same temps (highest core at 92ºC).
> But i have an antec 620, with 2 viper-x push pull (pulling from case)... ambient temp around 26-28. Whats your ambient temp?


higher here - 30-32 here









and cool !


----------



## stellamonster7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spyder66*
> 
> Hello,
> I followed the guide and I set the multipler to 48 and the CPU Voltage ► Offset Mode ► Auto, and in windows vcore in full load is 1,549, cpuVID 1.3010. Not too much the vcore?


@Swag....hey I've been crazy busy for a while, my kid is running crazy and growing fast, so much that I can't keep up here, but I think we need to find a way to better explain the target concept of finding a stable Vcore and then approaching offset if folks want to learn and use that.

pretty sure on page 1, the guide does say to set to Auto Vcore and Auto Offset. That's dangerous for most people that don't realize that's just your mobos wild guess targeting from Intel VID policy and of course it will run you into the red if you don't understand that quickly. I'll PM you and see if my teaching skills will allow us to make some kind of creative outline to bring in the concept. any others are welcome to add and I'll PM you with Swag if you want to work on it. I think this is a great guide, I think it's just missing that concept about finding the stable Vcore first by manual and that's a HUGE item to miss based on Auto offset's wild guess because I see a lot of people make a post like this and I think we can cover it upfront in stead of correcting potential fatal voltages and degradation and all.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

^agreed


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stellamonster7*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *spyder66*
> 
> Hello,
> I followed the guide and I set the multipler to 48 and the CPU Voltage ► Offset Mode ► Auto, and in windows vcore in full load is 1,549, cpuVID 1.3010. Not too much the vcore?
> 
> 
> 
> @Swag....hey I've been crazy busy for a while, my kid is running crazy and growing fast, so much that I can't keep up here, but I think we need to find a way to better explain the target concept of finding a stable Vcore and then approaching offset if folks want to learn and use that.
> 
> pretty sure on page 1, the guide does say to set to Auto Vcore and Auto Offset. That's dangerous for most people that don't realize that's just your mobos wild guess targeting from Intel VID policy and of course it will run you into the red if you don't understand that quickly. I'll PM you and see if my teaching skills will allow us to make some kind of creative outline to bring in the concept. any others are welcome to add and I'll PM you with Swag if you want to work on it. I think this is a great guide, I think it's just missing that concept about finding the stable Vcore first by manual and that's a HUGE item to miss based on Auto offset's wild guess because I see a lot of people make a post like this and I think we can cover it upfront in stead of correcting potential fatal voltages and degradation and all.
Click to expand...

Just PM me. I'm in the middle of trying to do a lot of things and originally wanted to edit the OP a long time ago but I was too lazy.


----------



## Systemlord

I can't seem to reach 4.7GHz even with 1.4V, would increasing my PLL from 1.7-1.8V get me there? Still using iGPU, that will soon change come middle of month!


----------



## ChaosAD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> I can't seem to reach 4.7GHz even with 1.4V, would increasing my PLL from 1.7-1.8V get me there? Still using iGPU, that will soon change come middle of month!


I can run up to 5ghz with 1.4v PLL and mem at 2133. I might need more for 2400 but i ll try this weekend. It doesnt harm to try and play will different PLL values. It works like vcore. All cpus are not the same. But afaik it doent help to reduce required vcore for a certain speed.


----------



## spyder66

Finally succeeded. 4.4 Ghz 1.264 Vcore, 1,650 CPU PLL


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spyder66*
> 
> Finally succeeded. 4.4 Ghz 1.264 Vcore, 1,650 CPU PLL


what errors were you getting before, that you have now succeeded?
Remember run P95 for a while.


----------



## spyder66

BSOD 0x101, 0x1E, 0x3B, 0x3D, I had to increase the vcore, but then reinstall Windows and bios upgrade helps.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spyder66*
> 
> BSOD 0x101, 0x1E, 0x3B, 0x3D, I had to increase the vcore, but then reinstall Windows and bios upgrade helps.


sweet - what did bluescreenview say - as in what was the .exe problem?

By that I mean - check this:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1320660/need-help-with-running-a-stable-system-on-stock-clocks-prime95-failing


----------



## dark7721

Hi all im new to overclocking and i just want a little more not to extreme i have a 3570K with a Corsair H100 on a pull out the top of the case what sort of OC could i get and how do i go about changing it thanks for any help


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dark7721*
> 
> Hi all im new to overclocking and i just want a little more not to extreme i have a 3570K with a Corsair H100 on a pull out the top of the case what sort of OC could i get and how do i go about changing it thanks for any help


In my opinion:

Normal: 4.5ghz - that's a good benchmark for you.
Extreme would be: 4.8-5ghz
Low OC: 4-4.2

As for settings, look around the net, and if you got the same specs as Swag, or myself, copy our BIOS settings.


----------



## lilchronic

5ghz on i5 3570k


http://imgur.com/TbVx7


----------



## lilchronic




----------



## lilchronic




----------



## SonDa5

lilchronic that is golden. What are your temps with Intel Burn Test?

Delidded?

What kind of cooling?


----------



## spyder66

I set in the bios the cpu multipler 46 and windows only 4400 Mhz show, what is the problem?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spyder66*
> 
> I set in the bios the cpu multipler 46 and windows only 4400 Mhz show, what is the problem?


bus is 100?

and windows might display the wrong this + c states mean it will throttle down...when not at 100% load
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> 5ghz on i5 3570k
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/TbVx7


nice - but temps, cooling, and the amount of time it is stable on it?


----------



## Carlos Hilgert Ferrari

does 100mhz worth 0.5v?

My 3770K is BSOD`ing and WHEA with 1.625 (bios) when playing BF3 (although prime 6hrs stable) @4.5ghz - PLL 1.7

So, i downclocked to 4.4ghz, PLL 1.55 and vcore to 1.225 (bios).... 3hrs prime stable so far and no WHEA.

I game much, and work with photos. (LR4 / PSCS6)

Worth all the extra v'ts for 4.5ghz or not? i could manage no BSOD with 1.72


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carlos Hilgert Ferrari*
> 
> does 100mhz worth 0.5v?
> My 3770K is BSOD`ing and WHEA with 1.625 (bios) when playing BF3 (although prime 6hrs stable) @4.5ghz - PLL 1.7
> So, i downclocked to 4.4ghz, PLL 1.55 and vcore to 1.225 (bios).... 3hrs prime stable so far and no WHEA.
> I game much, and work with photos. (LR4 / PSCS6)
> Worth all the extra v'ts for 4.5ghz or not? i could manage no BSOD with 1.72


Worth it? Yeah, no. My 3570K needs about 0.1v extra going from 4.7GHz to 4.8GHz. Of course the difference in core temps is pretty significant at those speeds.

Stay at 4.4GHz.


----------



## Carlos Hilgert Ferrari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*
> 
> Worth it? Yeah, no. My 3570K needs about 0.1v extra going from 4.7GHz to 4.8GHz. Of course the difference in core temps is pretty significant at those speeds.
> Stay at 4.4GHz.


Thanks!

Btw, should we pay attention to WHEA? many people say we do, other say not to...


----------



## SimpleTech

If you're getting a BSOD then I'd say it's important.


----------



## Swag

BSODs are important to address, WHEA aren't. I don't believe in them because if that were true, then we'd better scrap all those OCs we had before. If it were true, that means the last 5 years I've been overclocking has been nothing basically.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*
> 
> Worth it? Yeah, no. My 3570K needs about 0.1v extra going from 4.7GHz to 4.8GHz. Of course the difference in core temps is pretty significant at those speeds.
> Stay at 4.4GHz.


+1
Don't do it if you are going to get a massive raise in temps + be unstable.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> BSODs are important to address, WHEA aren't. I don't believe in them because if that were true, then we'd better scrap all those OCs we had before. If it were true, that means the last 5 years I've been overclocking has been nothing basically.


this

In other news:
I should be getting my 16GB replacement ram today.


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> BSODs are important to address, WHEA aren't. I don't believe in them because if that were true, then we'd better scrap all those OCs we had before. If it were true, that means the last 5 years I've been overclocking has been nothing basically.


i think whea errors can help, as just 1 more way to determine if a oc is stable
i noticed everytime running prime with a "bad" oc, *before* a worker stopped or crash/bsod,
i got the first whea errors.. with a stable oc, no errors, in my case

of course there a several reasons you can get whea errors,
but saw many peeps having them, then up vcore a notch, and they where gone









"If it were true, that means the last 5 years I've been overclocking has been nothing basically."

you mean you been having them for 5 years? lol


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> BSODs are important to address, WHEA aren't. I don't believe in them because if that were true, then we'd better scrap all those OCs we had before. If it were true, that means the last 5 years I've been overclocking has been nothing basically.
> 
> 
> 
> i think whea errors can help, as just 1 more way to determine if a oc is stable
> i noticed everytime running prime with a "bad" oc, *before* a worker stopped or crash/bsod,
> i got the first whea errors.. with a stable oc, no errors, in my case
> 
> of course there a several reasons you can get whea errors,
> but saw many peeps having them, then up vcore a notch, and they where gone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "If it were true, that means the last 5 years I've been overclocking has been nothing basically."
> 
> you mean you been having them for 5 years? lol
Click to expand...

I didn't mean I've had them, I meant many of us didn't check and that means the possibility of my OC being prime-stable but showing WHEA is very high. If we gave WHEA the same priority as a BSOD or worker failure, then that means that all our OCs previously should probably be scrapped. That is why I don't believe in them. I've had WHEA errors even on stock and many of my OCs perform just as well benchmark wise when they have WHEA errors or when they have no WHEA after a voltage increase.


----------



## Carlos Hilgert Ferrari

It seems that WHEA error code 19 is related to bad OC. I'v beeing changing my settings here to get the lowest voltages possible witout crashing and when the WHEA occours, it crashes soon or later.

Same happens with higher OC. I was running at 5ghz with vcore 1.48 and started getting WHEA code 19. 2 mins and programs started to crash and got bsod.

It might be related to Ivybridge? I don't remember getting this kind of error when ocing my Phenon X6 @4.05ghz


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carlos Hilgert Ferrari*
> 
> It seems that WHEA error code 19 is related to bad OC. I'v beeing changing my settings here to get the lowest voltages possible witout crashing and when the WHEA occours, it crashes soon or later.
> 
> Same happens with higher OC. I was running at 5ghz with vcore 1.48 and started getting WHEA code 19. 2 mins and programs started to crash and got bsod.
> 
> It might be related to Ivybridge? I don't remember getting this kind of error when ocing my Phenon X6 @4.05ghz


I have talked to the WHEA Team from Microsoft and they said that it does not always mean a bad OC. Your choice to believe whether WHEA errors are important, I choose not to.


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I have talked to the WHEA Team from Microsoft and they said that it does not always mean a bad OC. Your choice to believe whether WHEA errors are important, I choose not to.


"WHEA Team from Microsoft", they have that? ..lol

i like this remark from feniks, over at the Asus forum,

"once IBT clears out and no WHEA warnings (recoverable hardware errors logged in Windows while using Ivy Bridge) then I am sure I am getting the maximum performance and stability out of the overclock I use.
if you have WHEA warnings logged in Event Viewer then the overclock is unstable and the *chip wastes performance on doing the same job twice (or more)* ... and that just proves recoverable errors .. think of those that went unnoticed and *could cause data corruption at some point.*"
http://rog.asus.com/forum/archive/index.php/t-23714.html?s=e1fee87b8fd920dafdc26aefecaec162

like you said, it doesnt always have to mean a oc is unstable,
the microsoft whea team said, "does not always mean a bad OC",
but it could/can,
leaves performance and data corruption at some point,
if data is very important for someone,
i would surely advice to look for the whea errors


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I have talked to the WHEA Team from Microsoft and they said that it does not always mean a bad OC. Your choice to believe whether WHEA errors are important, I choose not to.
> 
> 
> 
> "WHEA Team from Microsoft", they have that? ..lol
> 
> i like this remark from feniks, over at the Asus forum,
> 
> "once IBT clears out and no WHEA warnings (recoverable hardware errors logged in Windows while using Ivy Bridge) then I am sure I am getting the maximum performance and stability out of the overclock I use.
> if you have WHEA warnings logged in Event Viewer then the overclock is unstable and the *chip wastes performance on doing the same job twice (or more)* ... and that just proves recoverable errors .. think of those that went unnoticed and *could cause data corruption at some point.*"
> http://rog.asus.com/forum/archive/index.php/t-23714.html?s=e1fee87b8fd920dafdc26aefecaec162
> 
> like you said, it doesnt always have to mean a oc is unstable,
> the microsoft whea team said, "does not always mean a bad OC",
> but it could/can,
> leaves performance and data corruption at some point,
> if data is very important for someone,
> i would surely advice to look for the whea errors
Click to expand...

It all comes to personal preference and I chose my side. Don't let me determine your choice. Look around and determine yourself.


----------



## Tecnics

Hi swag, i new registered i need help








my build the same as yours is my property. I want u share maximus v gene rog exchange config file @4.8 overlocking i wating u thx GL..


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> It all comes to personal preference and I chose my side. Don't let me determine your choice. Look around and determine yourself.


all good Swag, thanks








just trying to find clear answers about those whea's,
even tried to contact microsoft again about it..
i did read up again about it, did some searching etc..

but other then some saying, its important,
and others saying, its bs..
didnt get a,
this is why, you can find it here or there, nothing really clear..
srry if i offended you in any way,
will do some more searching about whea errors if i have time


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> It all comes to personal preference and I chose my side. Don't let me determine your choice. Look around and determine yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> all good Swag, thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just trying to find clear answers about those whea's,
> even tried to contact microsoft again about it..
> i did read up again about it, did some searching etc..
> 
> but other then some saying, its important,
> and others saying, its bs..
> didnt get a,
> this is why, you can find it here or there, nothing really clear..
> srry if i offended you in any way,
> will do some more searching about whea errors if i have time
Click to expand...

Nah, I don't have anything against whatever people think about it. It comes to me that if I was stable back then and I didn't check for WHEA, then I think I shouldn't need to now. Like I said, if you choose to believe in that, go right ahead. I think the best way to get an answer would be contacting Microsoft's WHEA team. They usually take 24 hours to reply but they are direct and very good at explaining aspects of WHEA.


----------



## Tecnics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Nah, I don't have anything against whatever people think about it. It comes to me that if I was stable back then and I didn't check for WHEA, then I think I shouldn't need to now. Like I said, if you choose to believe in that, go right ahead. I think the best way to get an answer would be contacting Microsoft's WHEA team. They usually take 24 hours to reply but they are direct and very good at explaining aspects of WHEA.


Swag please share u Rog Exchange Config file i wating please help me...


----------



## Inacoma79

Hi guys not sure what I'm doing wrong, I set my ratio to 42 but when I run Prime95 CPUZ says my core speed 38. Tried bumping to 44 still the same core speed (38) I have a z77 sabertooth (see my rig for more details). Could it be my RAM timing 9-10-9-24, 1866?









EDIT: Ok tweaked power saving mode and ram speed to 1600, testing prime95 now reading core clock is reading 42. Running stress tests now.


----------



## Fonne

Is there any with the Asus mITX ? .... Got the /WD version, and only got two PLL options - "Auto" or "+0.1" - How can it be ?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inacoma79*
> 
> Hi guys not sure what I'm doing wrong, I set my ratio to 42 but when I run Prime95 CPUZ says my core speed 38. Tried bumping to 44 still the same core speed (38) I have a z77 sabertooth (see my rig for more details). Could it be my RAM timing 9-10-9-24, 1866?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Ok tweaked power saving mode and ram speed to 1600, testing prime95 now reading core clock is reading 42. Running stress tests now.


yes, it is only when it is on full load, will u see the correct multiplier









Unless you disable power saving modes (c states etc, although i don't recommend it)


----------



## Tomba!

Replying to thread for possible later use







!


----------



## n1ksthlm

Uhm so, from a reset bios i just changed the CPU ratio to 42 and kept voltage like it was (offset) and after stresstesting in prime95 with blend for 30 minutes it seems pretty set at 60-65c with core voltage at between 1.160v to 1.184v. Can i call it a day if i'm satisfied with 4.2?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n1ksthlm*
> 
> Uhm so, from a reset bios i just changed the CPU ratio to 42 and kept voltage like it was (offset) and after stresstesting in prime95 with blend for 30 minutes it seems pretty set at 60-65c with core voltage at between 1.160v to 1.184v. Can i call it a day if i'm satisfied with 4.2?


you need to prime for 12hrs, and start with manual voltage....


----------



## n1ksthlm

ok, so at 4.2 with say.. manual voltage set to 1.2 and stress overnight to see if it's stable? 1.2 good starting point?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n1ksthlm*
> 
> ok, so at 4.2 with say.. manual voltage set to 1.2 and stress overnight to see if it's stable? 1.2 good starting point?


indeed - I bet you won't last 2hrs on 1.2 - but every chip is different - try 1.2, then go up and up from there, if it fails. Persistence and patience is the key here


----------



## n1ksthlm

Thanks for being patient with me!
Two last things, when i increase the voltage it's like 1.2 > 1.21 > 1.22. Bump the second decimal in that way?
Also, when does the offset setting come into play? Do i switch to it when i am satisfied?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n1ksthlm*
> 
> Thanks for being patient with me!
> Two last things, when i increase the voltage it's like 1.2 > 1.21 > 1.22. Bump the second decimal in that way?
> Also, when does the offset setting come into play? Do i switch to it when i am satisfied?


Just hit the "+" key on your keyboard amigo. It goes up in 0.005's - ie: 1.2 / 1.205 / 1.21
As I said, slow but steady, but you'll be able to figure it out as to where your vcore lies.

Don't go over v1.35! You'll burn your chip.
Also MONITOR YOUR CPU TEMPS via core temp or real temp.

As for Offset:
You will work that out, after you get your manual voltage.
Basically, you have your manual voltage there to know what you're stable on, and what your chip needs to run the OC.
Once you know what it needs (say 1.265) - then you can work out the offset to save power.
In other words: Offset doesn't ALWAYS have your vcore at 1.265, which means -> power saving + less hot chip = win.

To calc the offset you would - take the VID off core temp whilst prime is running, and take your vcore (manual) you have in your bios.
then it is very simple:
vcore - vid = offset.

See my screenshots again of my bios & p95, it will help you understand what I'm talking about-hope that helps









@swag -> can i have a cookie







?


----------



## Zantrill

3570K 4.5 @ 1.3vcore (45x100) (See CPUz in sig)

Sabertooth Z77

Corsair Vengeance LP 4x4 GB 1600Mhz

I work 6 nights a week, and don't trust leaving the system on prime95 testing while I'm gone. The hour I did do this, all was well. I had one "warning" but that was from the Motherboard I guess giving me some kind of warning pop up about voltage or something. It went away as quick as it showed up. Some said that's just normal?

Anywho. I have not messed with much else, but as I read these post's, I see a few things I could try.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zantrill*
> 
> 3570K 4.5 @ 1.3vcore (45x100) (See CPUz in sig)
> Sabertooth Z77
> Corsair Vengeance LP 4x4 GB 1600Mhz
> I work 6 nights a week, and don't trust leaving the system on prime95 testing while I'm gone. The hour I did do this, all was well. I had one "warning" but that was from the Motherboard I guess giving me some kind of warning pop up about voltage or something. It went away as quick as it showed up. Some said that's just normal?
> Anywho. I have not messed with much else, but as I read these post's, I see a few things I could try.


Oh those motherboard warnings.
Sure if you believe them, then my motherboard is at 127c atm







! So yes, ignore them at your own judgement.

If you can't p95 it for long....well....at least run it for 1-2hrs with 5-10min intervals, or IBT it for 1hr

1.3 should be more than enough at 4.5


----------



## n1ksthlm

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Just hit the "+" key on your keyboard amigo. It goes up in 0.005's - ie: 1.2 / 1.205 / 1.21
> As I said, slow but steady, but you'll be able to figure it out as to where your vcore lies.
> Don't go over v1.35! You'll burn your chip.
> Also MONITOR YOUR CPU TEMPS via core temp or real temp.
> As for Offset:
> You will work that out, after you get your manual voltage.
> Basically, you have your manual voltage there to know what you're stable on, and what your chip needs to run the OC.
> Once you know what it needs (say 1.265) - then you can work out the offset to save power.
> In other words: Offset doesn't ALWAYS have your vcore at 1.265, which means -> power saving + less hot chip = win.
> To calc the offset you would - take the VID off core temp whilst prime is running, and take your vcore (manual) you have in your bios.
> then it is very simple:
> vcore - vid = offset.
> See my screenshots again of my bios & p95, it will help you understand what I'm talking about-hope that helps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @swag -> can i have a cookie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?






Thanks man, i decided for a 4.4 overclock with voltage manually set to 1.22 and i also lowered the CPU PLL voltage to 1.70000. Currently running blend which i will leave on for the next 12 hours then.
If it's still alive and kicking after that i can go ahead and adjust the offset and i'm set? If not i increase the voltage with baby steps. Think i got it!

Edit: Ugh, already hit 79c on two cores. Should i abort prime95 if i get over 80?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n1ksthlm*
> 
> Thanks man, i decided for a 4.4 overclock with voltage manually set to 1.22 and i also lowered the CPU PLL voltage to 1.70000. Currently running blend which i will leave on for the next 12 hours then.
> If it's still alive and kicking after that i can go ahead and adjust the offset and i'm set? If not i increase the voltage with baby steps. Think i got it!
> Edit: Ugh, already hit 79c on two cores. Should i abort prime95 if i get over 80?


my prime went to 92c








And that's with a antec 920.

and yes that's the idea


----------



## n1ksthlm

What about the voltage then ultimately? Should i maybe try to lower it slightly before offset mode or is that a good voltage for my frequency?

Edit: Can't help but feel your avatar is aimed at me.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n1ksthlm*
> 
> What about the voltage then ultimately? Should i maybe try to lower it slightly before offset mode or is that a good voltage for my frequency?
> Edit: Can't help but feel your avatar is aimed at me.


nop keep it at where it is - prime it.
And yes it is a little aimed towards you, but for other reasons


----------



## n1ksthlm

The fact that my core voltage jumps between 1.22 and 1.24 during stresstesting is normal even when it's manually set to 1.22?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n1ksthlm*
> 
> The fact that my core voltage jumps between 1.22 and 1.24 during stresstesting is normal even when it's manually set to 1.22?


that's LLC kicking in - yes


----------



## n1ksthlm

alright, so far everything seems to be going a bit too smoothly. it's probably the calm before the storm.
can't thank you enough though, been really helpful


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n1ksthlm*
> 
> alright, so far everything seems to be going a bit too smoothly. it's probably the calm before the storm.
> can't thank you enough though, been really helpful


pleasure mate.


----------



## OCIN808

About a few months ago Swag help me oc my i5-3570k to 4.5 mhz and it's been awesome. I have an opportunity to get and i7-3770K, my question is- would I be able to leave my BIOS settings as they are and replace the CPUs and then adjust the voltage to see where the new CPU will be stable.


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCIN808*
> 
> About a few months ago Swag help me oc my i5-3570k to 4.5 mhz and it's been awesome. I have an opportunity to get and i7-3770K, my question is- would I be able to leave my BIOS settings as they are and replace the CPUs and then adjust the voltage to see where the new CPU will be stable.


Your BIOS may load the default settings for your 3770K or your rig may not POST. I would save a profile either in the BIOS or onto a removable flash drive for your 3570K just in case. That way you could always return to it later if needed.


----------



## OCIN808

I like the idea of saving to a flash drive, can you provide instructions on how to do this?

If I change the CPU and the bios loads the default setting can I just load back the saved profile? and then find stable for the new CPU?

Will I have to reinstall my OS?

Thank you.


----------



## SimpleTech

What motherboard do you have? Your manual might have more information on how to do it, although some may not have the ability to save to a USB flash drive (Asus and Gigabyte I know can).

You might be able to. It's strange, I have replaced a few CPUs on the same motherboard but never bothered to check the BIOS if the previous saved profile was carried over.









You will not have to reinstall your OS. It will simply detect the new CPU, install the needed drivers, and then ask you to restart.


----------



## OCIN808

ASUS Sabertooth Z77


----------



## Zantrill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCIN808*
> 
> ASUS Sabertooth Z77


This is why it is important for you to not just jump on OCN and ask questions without a complete profile. You are lucky some are responding. I would advise you to complete a profile with your "rig" specs. You will see many more answers will come to you. Just a suggestion bro. You will get so much more here


----------



## n1ksthlm

I passed 12 hour Prime95 @ 4.4 with vcore set to 1.22 manually.
I'm now 6 hours in to another test with the voltage set to 1.20 and it's stable so far. How much lower can people usually go at 4.4?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n1ksthlm*
> 
> I passed 12 hour Prime95 @ 4.4 with vcore set to 1.22 manually.
> I'm now 6 hours in to another test with the voltage set to 1.20 and it's stable so far. How much lower can people usually go at 4.4?


That's very good news. Well you can go low, in fact to the 1.15 territory, but I doubt it will work.
Out of interest, what settings do you have on prime?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCIN808*
> 
> About a few months ago Swag help me oc my i5-3570k to 4.5 mhz and it's been awesome. I have an opportunity to get and i7-3770K, my question is- would I be able to leave my BIOS settings as they are and replace the CPUs and then adjust the voltage to see where the new CPU will be stable.


When you say replace the cpu...do you mean another cpu all together, or a replacement i7?
My suggestion, is you can save the oc in your bios, however as every chip is different I highly suggest checking that oc is stable on the new chip (if it is a i7)


----------



## n1ksthlm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> That's very good news. Well you can go low, in fact to the 1.15 territory, but I doubt it will work.
> Out of interest, what settings do you have on prime?


Hi again! I ran it on blend out of the box, nothing fancy.
Passed 1.20 overnight aswell so now it's stressing at 1.195 with max temps at 74c.. Getting there, yeah?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n1ksthlm*
> 
> Hi again! I ran it on blend out of the box, nothing fancy.
> Passed 1.20 overnight aswell so now it's stressing at 1.195 with max temps at 74c.. Getting there, yeah?


sounds good - do check two options in advanced:
SUM & round off checking

^that's for the RAM if anything.


----------



## n1ksthlm

Oh, i had round off checking checked for this last test but not SUM inputs error. I enabled it now though.

edit: At this point i just keep decreasing the voltage then until it's perfect? Also my CPU PLL voltage is at 1.5 (default was 1.8) and i haven't noticed any difference really, is there a point in fiddling with that setting further?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n1ksthlm*
> 
> Oh, i had round off checking checked for this last test but not SUM inputs error. I enabled it now though.


for the ram IF ANYTHING








So the OC is going well - I'm impressed how low you can get your vcore!!

I suggest going fora custom blend btw, so that you can get the ram to be tested as well.

EDIT - like so - 90% of ur ram being tested too:


----------



## gatornation240

Swag and Dubbed you two are godsends, thanks for the info. I follwed your images dubbed but used 1.205 manual volt and I used the xmp profile. I'm getting the 1E stop and i see that it says to add vcore, what should I do next? Is VCCSa Voltage the vcore?

i5 3570k
z77 Sabertooth


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gatornation240*
> 
> Swag and Dubbed you two are godsends, thanks for the info. I follwed your images dubbed but used 1.205 manual volt and I used the xmp profile. I'm getting the 1E stop and i see that it says to add vcore, what should I do next? Is VCCSa Voltage the vcore?
> i5 3570k
> z77 Sabertooth


I suggest just adding vcore, 1.205 is low - at least for me that caused BSOD's








Try upping the vcore and might also be worth going on manual rather than XMP - but that depends on you.
I personally went for manual, as I knew what i had, and what it was intended to do.

And glad I could help - the real person to thank is swag though, his the man with the plan


----------



## gatornation240

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I suggest just adding vcore, 1.205 is low - at least for me that caused BSOD's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try upping the vcore and might also be worth going on manual rather than XMP - but that depends on you.
> I personally went for manual, as I knew what i had, and what it was intended to do.
> And glad I could help - the real person to thank is swag though, his the man with the plan


Thanks for the quick reply, yeah the laziness in me picked xmp, even though I changed the timing anyways







I'll go manual and up the vcore thanks for the help again. SWAG is the man


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gatornation240*
> 
> Thanks for the quick reply, yeah the laziness in me picked xmp, even though I changed the timing anyways
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll go manual and up the vcore thanks for the help again. SWAG is the man


pleasure mate - let us know how it goes!


----------



## n1ksthlm

My core voltage in CPU-Z is consistently slightly higher than in my bios. I know you mentioned something about it, but after googling it there seems to be some kind of consensus you should believe the voltage displayed in CPU-Z. Is there any setting i should look into once more in the bios maybe?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n1ksthlm*
> 
> My core voltage in CPU-Z is consistently slightly higher than in my bios. I know you mentioned something about it, but after googling it there seems to be some kind of consensus you should believe the voltage displayed in CPU-Z. Is there any setting i should look into once more in the bios maybe?


nop - don't worry about it.
It is LLC - basically at full load, it is stressing the CPU, and the voltage keeps fluctuating.
I had 1.265, yet my vcore in CPUZ was fluctuating from: 1.264 & 1.272


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n1ksthlm*
> 
> edit: At this point i just keep decreasing the voltage then until it's perfect? Also my CPU PLL voltage is at 1.5 (default was 1.8) and i haven't noticed any difference really, is there a point in fiddling with that setting further?


Lowering it can help at times. I know that it will drop your temps a degree or two. Sandy Bridge is the opposite, however. A higher CPU PLL is needed for higher overclocks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n1ksthlm*
> 
> My core voltage in CPU-Z is consistently slightly higher than in my bios. I know you mentioned something about it, but after googling it there seems to be some kind of consensus you should believe the voltage displayed in CPU-Z. Is there any setting i should look into once more in the bios maybe?


Perfectly normal.


----------



## n1ksthlm

Awesome continuous support in this thread, thumbs up.
6 hours stable on (EDIT) 1.185v now. Guess i'll drop it again in a while.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n1ksthlm*
> 
> Awesome continuous support in this thread, thumbs up.
> 6 hours stable on 1.085v now. Guess i'll drop it again in a while.


dude seriously, that's ridiculously low - there must be something you're doing wrong here lol...am i the only one to think that?


----------



## n1ksthlm

Oh man, my bad. It's obviously 1.185. Haha.


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Just hit the "+" key on your keyboard amigo. It goes up in 0.005's - ie: 1.2 / 1.205 / 1.21
> As I said, slow but steady, but you'll be able to figure it out as to where your vcore lies.
> Don't go over v1.35! You'll burn your chip.
> Also MONITOR YOUR CPU TEMPS via core temp or real temp.
> As for Offset:
> You will work that out, after you get your manual voltage.
> Basically, you have your manual voltage there to know what you're stable on, and what your chip needs to run the OC.
> Once you know what it needs (say 1.265) - then you can work out the offset to save power.
> In other words: Offset doesn't ALWAYS have your vcore at 1.265, which means -> power saving + less hot chip = win.
> To calc the offset you would - take the VID off core temp whilst prime is running, and take your vcore (manual) you have in your bios.
> then it is very simple:
> vcore - vid = offset.
> See my screenshots again of my bios & p95, it will help you understand what I'm talking about-hope that helps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @swag -> can i have a cookie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


It was my understanding that 1.52V was Intel's max voltage and that 1.4-1.45V was alright, I may have been influenced by the overclocking bug! I'm thinking that perhaps those with high-end water cooling loops that these higher voltages are alright as long as heat is under control, correct me if I'm wrong...?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n1ksthlm*
> 
> Thanks man, i decided for a 4.4 overclock with voltage manually set to 1.22 and i also lowered the CPU PLL voltage to 1.70000. Currently running blend which i will leave on for the next 12 hours then.
> If it's still alive and kicking after that i can go ahead and adjust the offset and i'm set? If not i increase the voltage with baby steps. Think i got it!
> Edit: Ugh, already hit 79c on two cores. Should i abort prime95 if i get over 80?


You need to make sure that your VID isn't to close to your Vcore voltages, mine are so close that there's no feature to select +0.000 offset. My manual Vcore for finding stability is 1.28V, after offset is applied it's 1.288V because I was forced to add +.005V offset. This means my Vcore with offset is higher than with manual Vcore when looking for stability.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCIN808*
> 
> I like the idea of saving to a flash drive, can you provide instructions on how to do this?
> If I change the CPU and the bios loads the default setting can I just load back the saved profile? and then find stable for the new CPU?
> Will I have to reinstall my OS?
> Thank you.


Remember that if you update the BIOS your OC profile will be useless, you can only load an OC profile with-in the same BIOS version as I learned myself! Even if you were to try it the BIOS will block you from doing so.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> dude seriously, that's ridiculously low - there must be something you're doing wrong here lol...am i the only one to think that?


I'm with you on it being that to low, a little to good to be true! If it is truth I want his chip!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> It was my understanding that 1.52V was Intel's max voltage and that 1.4-1.45V was alright, I may have been influenced by the overclocking bug! I'm thinking that perhaps those with high-end water cooling loops that these higher voltages are alright as long as heat is under control, correct me if I'm wrong...?
> You need to make sure that your VID isn't to close to your Vcore voltages, mine are so close that there's no feature to select +0.000 offset. My manual Vcore for finding stability is 1.28V, after offset is applied it's 1.288V because I was forced to add +.005V offset. This means my Vcore with offset is higher than with manual Vcore when looking for stability.
> Remember that if you update the BIOS your OC profile will be useless, you can only load an OC profile with-in the same BIOS version as I learned myself! Even if you were to try it the BIOS will block you from doing so.
> I'm with you on it being that to low, a little to good to be true! If it is truth I want his chip!


I don't know if either of us are right or wrong, but I know for a fact that one shouldn't be exceeding 1.35 in a normal OC situation.


----------



## n1ksthlm

Not sure if i should settle with what i have or lower voltage further. Already sick of stresstesting for the time being.








Here's an album with screenshots of everything;


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






http://imgur.com/LV36M


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n1ksthlm*
> 
> Not sure if i should settle with what i have or lower voltage further. Already sick of stresstesting for the time being.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's an album with screenshots of everything;
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/LV36M


how long was the stress test running for in the image?


----------



## n1ksthlm

6 hours


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n1ksthlm*
> 
> 6 hours


that's amazing







!


----------



## n1ksthlm

Sarcasm?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n1ksthlm*
> 
> Sarcasm?


not at all - its amazing to see that chip run on such a low voltage @ that ghz!


----------



## n1ksthlm

Oh, glad to hear! Not sure if i should try to lower it again or step away and be satisfied. It'd be nice to not encounter a single crash for my first overclock.









So then my offset would be;
Vcore (1.1850) - VID (1.2009) = 0.0159
Is that correct?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n1ksthlm*
> 
> Oh, glad to hear! Not sure if i should try to lower it again or step away and be satisfied. It'd be nice to not encounter a single crash for my first overclock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So then my offset would be;
> Vcore (1.1850) - VID (1.2009) = 0.0159
> Is that correct?


almost.
it is a MINUS "-" offset of 0.0159 (-0.015 in bios)


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n1ksthlm*
> 
> Oh, glad to hear! Not sure if i should try to lower it again or step away and be satisfied. It'd be nice to not encounter a single crash for my first overclock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So then my offset would be;
> Vcore (1.1850) - VID (1.2009) = 0.0159
> Is that correct?


That is correct.


----------



## n1ksthlm

I have something entirely different to ask about which might not be suited for this thread (i'm not sure). But shortly after i put together this computer i would hear a very low-volume kind of beeping from inside the computer when i was in BIOS. I don't believe it was a beep code of sorts because it was too faint, irregular and practically impossible to make out any patterns.

I then reset CMOS and it disappeared for about 2 days or so. Earlier today when i was adjusting voltage in BIOS it reappeared but i let it be at that moment. When i, a few hours later that day, reentered my BIOS it was gone which was nice.

Now that i'm on my desktop running a Large FFT test, another kind of noise appeared. It's really hard to describe, but kind of hollow beeping that's incredibly frequent but very low volume. Slightly different from the one in my BIOS.

How do i approach this? Asked a few friends who have been working with computers for a long time about it, but they haven't heard the sound but couldn't really say they knew what it was based on my description. It's slightly worrying.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n1ksthlm*
> 
> I have something entirely different to ask about which might not be suited for this thread (i'm not sure). But shortly after i put together this computer i would hear a very low-volume kind of beeping from inside the computer when i was in BIOS. I don't believe it was a beep code of sorts because it was too faint, irregular and practically impossible to make out any patterns.
> I then reset CMOS and it disappeared for about 2 days or so. Earlier today when i was adjusting voltage in BIOS it reappeared but i let it be at that moment. When i, a few hours later that day, reentered my BIOS it was gone which was nice.
> Now that i'm on my desktop running a Large FFT test, another kind of noise appeared. It's really hard to describe, but kind of hollow beeping that's incredibly frequent but very low volume. Slightly different from the one in my BIOS.
> How do i approach this? Asked a few friends who have been working with computers for a long time about it, but they haven't heard the sound but couldn't really say they knew what it was based on my description. It's slightly worrying.


that is worrying...and I have no idea myself.
I know my system "clicks" when entering windows, but it doesn't "beep"


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n1ksthlm*
> 
> I have something entirely different to ask about which might not be suited for this thread (i'm not sure). But shortly after i put together this computer i would hear a very low-volume kind of beeping from inside the computer when i was in BIOS. I don't believe it was a beep code of sorts because it was too faint, irregular and practically impossible to make out any patterns.
> I then reset CMOS and it disappeared for about 2 days or so. Earlier today when i was adjusting voltage in BIOS it reappeared but i let it be at that moment. When i, a few hours later that day, reentered my BIOS it was gone which was nice.
> Now that i'm on my desktop running a Large FFT test, another kind of noise appeared. It's really hard to describe, but kind of hollow beeping that's incredibly frequent but very low volume. Slightly different from the one in my BIOS.
> How do i approach this? Asked a few friends who have been working with computers for a long time about it, but they haven't heard the sound but couldn't really say they knew what it was based on my description. It's slightly worrying.


I wonder if it could be a bad capacitor or a VRM/choke going bad, time will tell. Chokes sometime make all kinds of sounds on my graphics card when overclocked, sometime when a game is loading this happens as well.


----------



## n1ksthlm

Thanks, right when i finished that post it disappeared too.








Do you suggest i just let it be and run my computer as normal? Because obviously i'm a complete novice and no one else seems to know for sure either. It's like i don't have many options aside from ignoring it and hope it's nothing.

edit: I haven't updated my bios to the latest version yet (1708), could stuff like that cause faint beep noises in synergy with something else maybe? Just wild guessing here. I'm really hoping it's not 100% hardware related.


----------



## gatornation240

Thanks again for the help dubbed, 4.5 stable through 1 hour of OCCT & P95 ~ 73* was the hottest I saw a core get. Gonna do 5/8/12 hr tests tomorrow


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gatornation240*
> 
> Thanks again for the help dubbed, 4.5 stable through 1 hour of OCCT & P95 ~ 73* was the hottest I saw a core get. Gonna do 5/8/12 hr tests tomorrow


sweet dude. Let me know how it goes


----------



## OCIN808

I understand and appreciate the info


----------



## OCIN808

Replaced my i5-3570k with a i7-3770k, the i5-3570k was running at 4.5 mhz stable, after installing the i7-3770k the bios settings stayed the same. I ran Prime95 and Intel Burn Test all fine temps got to about 86 but I was thinking that I just installed Arctic Silver 5 so once it cures it should be about 84. With all this said should I consider it stable? Or is there other things I should be doing or tweaking because of the i7? Is 4.5mhz for an i7 good or bad?


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCIN808*
> 
> Replaced my i5-3570k with a i7-3770k, the i5-3570k was running at 4.5 mhz stable, after installing the i7-3770k the bios settings stayed the same. I ran Prime95 and Intel Burn Test all fine temps got to about 86 but I was thinking that I just installed Arctic Silver 5 so once it cures it should be about 84. With all this said should I consider it stable? Or is there other things I should be doing or tweaking because of the i7? Is 4.5mhz for an i7 good or bad?


Depends on what your Vcore is, temps also become an issue at some point. If you have your Vcore voltage set to "Auto" this might explain for high temps. In that case keep it at 4.5GHz and set Vcore to "Manual" to 1.25V and check stability, if ok after 15 IBT run Prime for a couple of hours and lower it until you find instability.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCIN808*
> 
> Replaced my i5-3570k with a i7-3770k, the i5-3570k was running at 4.5 mhz stable, after installing the i7-3770k the bios settings stayed the same. I ran Prime95 and Intel Burn Test all fine temps got to about 86 but I was thinking that I just installed Arctic Silver 5 so once it cures it should be about 84. With all this said should I consider it stable? Or is there other things I should be doing or tweaking because of the i7? Is 4.5mhz for an i7 good or bad?


I'd tweak it. I would never use the same settings for one CPU for another. Just do it from a clean slate and do the entire process again to get the best performance from your chip.


----------



## OCIN808

Alright I tweaked the new CPU, i'm at 4.5ghz and my offset is now +.015

Do you think that I can OC to 4.8?

VCORE 1.248
VID 1.2310
HIGHEST TEMP 83


----------



## SimpleTech

If 83°C was your highest core temp then I'd say 4.8GHz might not be doable without better cooling or removing the IHS and applying a better TIM.


----------



## feniks

ehhh, I need your advice people ... got into some bad mojo with 2 recent batches of 3770K (my former good clocker is no more).

I use Maximus V Extreme board and am still learning the board BIOS (sry, I am coming from evga BIOSes and those are totally different).
anyways, with former chip and 704 BIOs on MVE I could clock my chip real high just by changing vcore and multiplier, even PLL didn't matter at all unless I lowered it way too low below specs (default was good up to 5.4Ghz).
the only things I was keeping altered were Digi+ settings reagrding LLC (Ultra High), CPU Voltage Frequency (manual max of 500KHz was helpful) and Phase profile (I run Optimized versus default Extreme or Standard).

... now story is vastly different with other 2 chips I have, oneis confirmed bad clocker (4.8GHz @ 1.50V) the other is slightly better (4.8GHz @ 1.40V), but still I can't hit stable 4.9GHz no matter what vcore ... and that is to the point where I tried up to 1.57V on vcore and 4.9Ghz was still unstable under Cinebench ... bad batch? bad chip? bad overclocking skills? LOL! I need some help ...

here are my overclocking results on chip (batch 3226C) in question that I want to keep for now, please bare with me. sorry for a lengthy copy & paste ...

4.8GHz w/ 4x4GB @ 2200MHz 10-11-10-30 2T @ 1.65v
multi 48
offset +0.200 (actual 1.400v under load) w/ Optimal phase WHEA clean LLC UH 75% 500KHz
PLL 1.50v enabled
passed CINE, IBT10

4.7GHz w/ 4x4GB @ 1333MHz 9-9-9-24 2T @ 1.5v
multi 47
offset +0.095 (actual 1.304v under load) w/ Optimal phase WHEA clean LLC UH 75% 500KHz
PLL 1.50v enabled
passed CINE, IBT10

4.6GHz w/ 4x4GB @ 1333MHz 9-9-9-24 2T @ 1.5v
multi 46
offset +0.040 (actual 1.240v under load) w/ Optimal phase WHEA clean LLC UH 75% 500KHz
PLL 1.50v enabled
passed CINE, IBT10

4.5GHz w/ 4x4GB @ 1333MHz 9-9-9-24 2T @ 1.5v
multi 45
vcore 1.20v fixed (actual 1.200v under load) w/ Optimal phase WHEA clean LLC UH 75% CPUFreq auto(300KHz)
PLL 1.50v auto
passed CINE, IBT10

as you can see even the jump from 4.7GHz to 4.8GHz called for massive vcore adjustment for full stability and the next jump (to 4.9GHz) seems impossible unless I try 1.60v or something. tried VCCIO & VCCSA @ 1.20v, tried PLL @ 1.85V, tried Extreme Phase profile, no luck with anything.

are there any settings in BIOS that I should try altering? what are you guys using in Digi+ settings and on VCCIO/VCCSA/PLL ?

again, sorry for TL post, just looking for some help... still wondering if 4.9GHz is possible on this chip with some BIOS tweaking or rather I am hitting a vcore wall on it already even though temps were very promising at 4.8Ghz (below 87C under IBT)...


----------



## OCIN808

Thank you for the advice, I think I will stick with what I have and be Thankful!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feniks*
> 
> ehhh, I need your advice people ... got into some bad mojo with 2 recent batches of 3770K (my former good clocker i
> as you can see even the jump from 4.7GHz to 4.8GHz called for massive vcore adjustment for full stability and the next jump (to 4.9GHz) seems impossible unless I try 1.60v or something. tried VCCIO & VCCSA @ 1.20v, tried PLL @ 1.85V, tried Extreme Phase profile, no luck with anything.
> are there any settings in BIOS that I should try altering? what are you guys using in Digi+ settings and on VCCIO/VCCSA/PLL ?
> again, sorry for TL post, just looking for some help... still wondering if 4.9GHz is possible on this chip with some BIOS tweaking or rather I am hitting a vcore wall on it already even though temps were very promising at 4.8Ghz (below 87C under IBT)...


I read through your post - everything seems normal really.
You got good cooling too.

Do you really need to be going higher? As that voltage is pushing the chips limits.
As for BIOS settings - you can check what I got in my signature - but in all honesty, I can only see you going higher via more vcore.


----------



## EmotionZ

Hi wonder if anyone can provide me with some help?

Pardon me. Since I'm new to overclocking.
Currently running i5 3750k on a P8Z77-V LX board. I've been trying to achieve a stable OC of 4.5 GHz, any suggestions on the VCore?
VID on core temp is 1.2660.

Cant seem to have a P95 test for more than 2 hrs.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EmotionZ*
> 
> Hi wonder if anyone can provide me with some help?
> Pardon me. Since I'm new to overclocking.
> Currently running i5 3750k on a P8Z77-V LX board. I've been trying to achieve a stable OC of 4.5 GHz, any suggestions on the VCore?
> VID on core temp is 1.2660.
> Cant seem to have a P95 test for more than 2 hrs.


Try starting at around 1.25









I can't give you the exact oc, nor can anyone, but try following my screenshots in my signature. Hopefully they will help you








What errors do you get in p95?


----------



## EmotionZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Try starting at around 1.25
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't give you the exact oc, nor can anyone, but try following my screenshots in my signature. Hopefully they will help you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What errors do you get in p95?


No errors instead just BSODs/Hangs. Running Win 8 though tI've been stuck with 1.288V. This Vcore has survived P95 for the longest by far but nt over 3hrs


----------



## EmotionZ

BTW i notice that I'm not able to change the values of PLL, it only allows me to change either from 'Auto' or '+0.1V'. Why same kind of Bios but looks so different?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EmotionZ*
> 
> No errors instead just BSODs/Hangs. Running Win 8 though tI've been stuck with 1.288V. This Vcore has survived P95 for the longest by far but nt over 3hrs


Have you tried updating the BIOS?

Also as for your OC - you tried running p95 on stock?


----------



## EmotionZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Have you tried updating the BIOS?
> Also as for your OC - you tried running p95 on stock?


Yea,I updated my BIOS to the latest.

Hmm, are your referring to just running P95 with x45 ratio? without changing any other settings?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EmotionZ*
> 
> Yea,I updated my BIOS to the latest.
> 
> Hmm, are your referring to just running P95 with x45 ratio? without changing any other settings?


Nop - I;m referring to even lower - stock levels.
My concern is that, first you determine if you got any instability in your system, on stock voltages and stock clocks, and then start OC'ing









I learnt the hard way, in RMA'ing RAM.
I'm not saying ANYTHING is faulty - I'm just being sure.

See if P95 runs at stock clocks, and passes.
If it does, then start OC'ing'

Start by something simple like the RAM timings and voltage of the ram at the tested levels of your ram.
And then go unto processor, following my print screens in my sig


----------



## feniks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I read through your post - everything seems normal really.
> You got good cooling too.
> Do you really need to be going higher? As that voltage is pushing the chips limits.
> As for BIOS settings - you can check what I got in my signature - but in all honesty, I can only see you going higher via more vcore.


thank you. yes we are running very similar BIOS settings in either fixed or offset vcore mode (I use both to compare things). seems it's the chip then refusing to run stable at higher clock, bad lot it must be then, since I know the board could happily run much higher than that (tested in past with a different batch of CPU).

only reason I want to go higher is the fact that I used to own a better clocker chip in past and now I miss those settings very much








I got your point though







no real life reason to do so hehe.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feniks*
> 
> thank you. yes we are running very similar BIOS settings in either fixed or offset vcore mode (I use both to compare things). seems it's the chip then refusing to run stable at higher clock, bad lot it must be then, since I know the board could happily run much higher than that (tested in past with a different batch of CPU).
> only reason I want to go higher is the fact that I used to own a better clocker chip in past and now I miss those settings very much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got your point though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no real life reason to do so hehe.


hehe impulse I know i know...


----------



## rab23609

Hi people

New to this forum and advised to post here.

I suddenly having cooling issues with i3770k running 18C hotter, when room is only 2C warmer.

My setup is:
CoolerMaster Cosmos2 case running
5 x Noiseblocker NB-eLoop B12-P PWM 120 fans for push/pull and spare top exhaust.
6 x Noiseblocker NB-eLoop B12-4 120 fans for hard drives/internal/gpu
1 x Noiseblocker Blacksilent Pro PK3 140 fan front
1 x Alpenfohn Wing Boost Plus PWM 140 rear
Asus Maximus V Extreme
i3770k
H100 push/pull
32GB Corsair Extreme
Asus GTX680 DCII Top
Creative sound blaster z
Corsair AX1200 psu
1x pioneer DVDRW
1x hp bluray burner
Bitfenix recon controller for drives/GPU fans
1x 180gb intel 520 ssd
1 x WD 2tb green
2 x seagate 3tb

I have been running at 4.6 for a few months without issue normally maxing at 50-52c. Today nothing has been changed however asus warning pops up processor at 70c. I've read in earlier posts that other people have had temp increases over time. the only thing I have noticed was the last install the EVO software bumped the voltage up. I know nothing about overclocking so have just left it to the software to work out. Is this a bad sign? Is this normal?

My main use for weeks has been converting blurays... So full stress on processor.
With all 13 fans on max I can only get down to 67c.

The only other recent thing was adding the sound blaster which has put my PLX temp up 12c but that hasn't had any effect on processor temp over weekend.

Any advice would be appreciated

Thanks


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rab23609*
> 
> Hi people
> New to this forum and advised to post here.
> I suddenly having cooling issues with i3770k running 18C hotter, when room is only 2C warmer.
> My setup is:
> CoolerMaster Cosmos2 case running
> 5 x Noiseblocker NB-eLoop B12-P PWM 120 fans for push/pull and spare top exhaust.
> 6 x Noiseblocker NB-eLoop B12-4 120 fans for hard drives/internal/gpu
> 1 x Noiseblocker Blacksilent Pro PK3 140 fan front
> 1 x Alpenfohn Wing Boost Plus PWM 140 rear
> Asus Maximus V Extreme
> i3770k
> H100 push/pull
> 32GB Corsair Extreme
> Asus GTX680 DCII Top
> Creative sound blaster z
> Corsair AX1200 psu
> 1x pioneer DVDRW
> 1x hp bluray burner
> Bitfenix recon controller for drives/GPU fans
> 1x 180gb intel 520 ssd
> 1 x WD 2tb green
> 2 x seagate 3tb
> I have been running at 4.6 for a few months without issue normally maxing at 50-52c. Today nothing has been changed however asus warning pops up processor at 70c. I've read in earlier posts that other people have had temp increases over time. the only thing I have noticed was the last install the EVO software bumped the voltage up. I know nothing about overclocking so have just left it to the software to work out. Is this a bad sign? Is this normal?
> My main use for weeks has been converting blurays... So full stress on processor.
> With all 13 fans on max I can only get down to 67c.
> The only other recent thing was adding the sound blaster which has put my PLX temp up 12c but that hasn't had any effect on processor temp over weekend.
> Any advice would be appreciated
> Thanks


You have no problems at all mate.
That's asus' software being stupid.

Check your temps via HW monitor, real temp and core temp.
If they are indeed higher in those programs too - then check your mount of your CPU wit the H100.

Here's a thread that might put your mind to rest:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1310551/asus-z77-127-degrees-someone-help-me-laugh-this-off-plz


----------



## rab23609

Thanks for replying!

I have just loaded HWMonitor, set off a bluray conversion, no idea which temp is the one I need to watch, any ideas? All the cores are around 74-81c

TMPIN3 seems nearest to Probe reading but jumps from 60c to 160c ish randomly

I am lost! It says on here my Vcore is 1.304v different to probe reading, I'm sure it used to be 1.2 something.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rab23609*
> 
> Thanks for replying!
> I have just loaded HWMonitor, set off a bluray conversion, no idea which temp is the one I need to watch, any ideas? All the cores are around 74-81c
> TMPIN3 seems nearest to Probe reading but jumps from 60c to 160c ish randomly
> I am lost! It says on here my Vcore is 1.304v different to probe reading, I'm sure it used to be 1.2 something.


here you go - all pretty much explained for you








I'm on offset mode, thus why the vcore is only at 1v (as there's no load)

Your core temp frequency will fluctuate, depending on load (if you got c-states on it will drop), whereas your cpuz one will show the max setting.
Hope this helps!

I've paired the relative things with colours! Oh it is pretty


----------



## rab23609

Thanks again

Apreciate your time

I've done a screen dump of the same, does this look OK to you?


----------



## rab23609

I've just been reading your overclock pages, wow, top marks for showing how to do it all !! I was looking for something like that when I first got this motherboard but gave up.









Do you think if I follow your setup I can get voltage down so temp down? It's slightly different to my bios but I'm sure those setting are all in there.


----------



## gatornation240

Got a BSOD 104 I think it was @ *1.200* a few mins into p95 but *1.225* made it through an hour of p95/occt. What increments is the +/- going by? maybe I should use that, I'd like to go as low as possible.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rab23609*
> 
> Thanks again
> Apreciate your time
> I've done a screen dump of the same, does this look OK to you?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


temps are perfectly OK - but is that under 100% load or not?
If it isn't, then you have problems.

EDIT:
Saw 100% load -> you are plain sailing brother, don;t worry about that stupid asus software telling you otherwise lol.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rab23609*
> 
> I've just been reading your overclock pages, wow, top marks for showing how to do it all !! I was looking for something like that when I first got this motherboard but gave up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think if I follow your setup I can get voltage down so temp down? It's slightly different to my bios but I'm sure those setting are all in there.


Cheers buddy.
Well lower voltage = lower temps, but also could = instability.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gatornation240*
> 
> Got a BSOD 104 I think it was @ *1.200* a few mins into p95 but *1.225* made it through an hour of p95/occt. What increments is the +/- going by? maybe I should use that, I'd like to go as low as possible.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


nop stay on manual vcore until you are stable - once you are stable then use +/- Offset.


----------



## EmotionZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Nop - I;m referring to even lower - stock levels.
> My concern is that, first you determine if you got any instability in your system, on stock voltages and stock clocks, and then start OC'ing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I learnt the hard way, in RMA'ing RAM.
> I'm not saying ANYTHING is faulty - I'm just being sure.
> See if P95 runs at stock clocks, and passes.
> If it does, then start OC'ing'
> Start by something simple like the RAM timings and voltage of the ram at the tested levels of your ram.
> And then go unto processor, following my print screens in my sig


I ran P95 on stock lvl as u suggeste.Although i ran it for 4hrs.. no errors, but when i did OC 4.5GHz, i realised that my rams are the main problem. It hit BSODs multiple times.. counter checked the codes and realised that all of them relating to ram settings.. would run memtest to test out which are the faulty ones


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EmotionZ*
> 
> I ran P95 on stock lvl as u suggeste.Although i ran it for 4hrs.. no errors, but when i did OC 4.5GHz, i realised that my rams are the main problem. It hit BSODs multiple times.. counter checked the codes and realised that all of them relating to ram settings.. would run memtest to test out which are the faulty ones


doesn't mean it is faulty - try upping the voltage








If it passes on stock you are fine


----------



## gatornation240

Ok just tried to go 5.0 went to 1.500 and got 3B/101 errors before windows even loaded so I used 1.575 and I started prime and it was hitting 80*+ so I stopped it. Gonna try 1.510-1.560 not planning on 24/7 @ 5 just want to see where this chip is at.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gatornation240*
> 
> Ok just tried to go 5.0 went to 1.500 and got 3B/101 errors before windows even loaded so I used 1.575 and I started prime and it was hitting 80*+ so I stopped it. Gonna try 1.510-1.560 not planning on 24/7 @ 5 just want to see where this chip is at.


be careful by not going too high on your voltages.


----------



## gatornation240

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> be careful by not going too high on your voltages.


yeah I went no higher then what I've seen pictures of the 70k running @ I'm gonna stay at 4.5-4.8 till I upgrade from an AIO water cooler. Loving these temps @ 4.5 though


----------



## jim53182

Hi New Guy here doing my fisrt over clock.
rig is a 3770K with Asus Z77 saber tooth, H100 cooler (pull) CM692 II case... 32Gb ram,

I am currently OC to 4.4Ghz and that is about as far as I wish to take it...

I just ran completed a 2 hr Stress/stability test with AIDA64 Below are grahs and stats. of the test, would like those who do this a bit more then I to look over and see if I am missing anything.










First pix is CPUID. 1,2,3 are from No Load to 100%
Pix 4,5,6 are from time 45 @100% load to time 2hr @ 100% load

Ambient room temp for test was from 21.5C -24.5C
Internal case temp (from probe near cpu/ram) was Min 21.9C-25.7C

I have tried lower Vcore but was not stable getting BSOD...

Jim


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gatornation240*
> 
> yeah I went no higher then what I've seen pictures of the 70k running @ I'm gonna stay at 4.5-4.8 till I upgrade from an AIO water cooler. Loving these temps @ 4.5 though


Great temps bro!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim53182*
> 
> Hi New Guy here doing my fisrt over clock.
> rig is a 3770K with Asus Z77 saber tooth, H100 cooler (pull) CM692 II case... 32Gb ram,
> I am currently OC to 4.4Ghz and that is about as far as I wish to take it...
> I just ran completed a 2 hr Stress/stability test with AIDA64 Below are grahs and stats. of the test, would like those who do this a bit more then I to look over and see if I am missing anything.
> 
> First pix is CPUID. 1,2,3 are from No Load to 100%
> Pix 4,5,6 are from time 45 @100% load to time 2hr @ 100% load
> Ambient room temp for test was from 21.5C -24.5C
> Internal case temp (from probe near cpu/ram) was Min 21.9C-25.7C
> I have tried lower Vcore but was not stable getting BSOD...
> Jim


Seems ok jim - try running some custom blended p95, see how it fares.

Temps look ok!


----------



## jim53182

Temps should drop down yet a bit only about 24hrs on the Artic Silver5, takes a bit for it to settle in so I understand


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim53182*
> 
> Temps should drop down yet a bit only about 24hrs on the Artic Silver5, takes a bit for it to settle in so I understand


indeed - some nice thermal paste is always a good-un!


----------



## n1ksthlm

Wow, computer died during simple gaming. Strange how it looks very stable after like a 14 hour stress test and a week of gaming and then fails like that.


----------



## chiefsheep

Hey there,

So, another new rig and ready to start a little light overclocking - very little overclocking experience so taking things carefully and slowly..

I'm looking to initially o/c to around 4.2 (maybe ultimately 4.4) as I am mainly interested in keeping the noise of the rig down, which means keeping the cooling fans down in speed.

So far I am getting some fun/interesting results:

On stock BIOS (PLL @ 1.7):

Idle:
VID: 0.9707
Vcore: 0.960

Stressed:
VID: 1.1859
Vcore: 1.1280

With x42

VID: 1.1959
Vcore: 1.184

Max temp: 73 - then reduced and stable at 60
Prime 95 Custom for 30 mins.

I'm thinking this is pretty low volts for a x42. Advice as to where to go next would be appreciated.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiefsheep*
> 
> Hey there,
> So, another new rig and ready to start a little light overclocking - very little overclocking experience so taking things carefully and slowly..
> I'm looking to initially o/c to around 4.2 (maybe ultimately 4.4) as I am mainly interested in keeping the noise of the rig down, which means keeping the cooling fans down in speed.
> So far I am getting some fun/interesting results:
> On stock BIOS (PLL @ 1.7):
> Idle:
> VID: 0.9707
> Vcore: 0.960
> Stressed:
> VID: 1.1859
> Vcore: 1.1280
> With x42
> VID: 1.1959
> Vcore: 1.184
> Max temp: 73 - then reduced and stable at 60
> Prime 95 Custom for 30 mins.
> I'm thinking this is pretty low volts for a x42. Advice as to where to go next would be appreciated.
> Thanks in advance


well try that for the time being - it is low volts but each chip is different.
Check my sig for my BIOS settings.


----------



## Swag

So. I'd recommend doing this:

1. Set everything to the guide as you probably have already
2. Change the voltage option to *manual*!
3. Change multi to 44x
4. Follow OCing steps exactly basically. Just instead of using offset, we use manual.









This will give you a lower voltage in the end for stress-testing! Once you finish finding the voltage needed to make your OC stable, we will convert you into offset! But for now, no asking of offset questions, understand?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> So. I'd recommend doing this:
> 1. Set everything to the guide as you probably have already
> 2. Change the voltage option to *manual*!
> 3. Change multi to 44x
> 4. Follow OCing steps exactly basically. Just instead of using offset, we use manual.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This will give you a lower voltage in the end for stress-testing! Once you finish finding the voltage needed to make your OC stable, we will convert you into offset! But for now, no asking of offset questions, understand?


Swag, just thought to mention, that I mentioned you in my custom PC build log over on my website for helping me with the OC


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> So. I'd recommend doing this:
> 1. Set everything to the guide as you probably have already
> 2. Change the voltage option to *manual*!
> 3. Change multi to 44x
> 4. Follow OCing steps exactly basically. Just instead of using offset, we use manual.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This will give you a lower voltage in the end for stress-testing! Once you finish finding the voltage needed to make your OC stable, we will convert you into offset! But for now, no asking of offset questions, understand?
> 
> 
> 
> Swag, just thought to mention, that I mentioned you in my custom PC build log over on my website for helping me with the OC
Click to expand...

Haha, thanks.







Glad to have helped you overclock your system as well.

Your rig turned out really nice.







How's the noise and cable management on that case? I like the sleek look of it and I'm in the market for a new case. I was thinking of the 900D when it comes out because it looks so damn sexy but then again, I don't have a lot of room in my room.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Haha, thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to have helped you overclock your system as well.
> Your rig turned out really nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How's the noise and cable management on that case? I like the sleek look of it and I'm in the market for a new case. I was thinking of the 900D when it comes out because it looks so damn sexy but then again, I don't have a lot of room in my room.


Cosmos 2.............can't beat it. and darn purdy,


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Haha, thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to have helped you overclock your system as well.
> Your rig turned out really nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How's the noise and cable management on that case? I like the sleek look of it and I'm in the market for a new case. I was thinking of the 900D when it comes out because it looks so damn sexy but then again, I don't have a lot of room in my room.


Cheers buddy!
Yeah everything is good. Noise is very low, and cable management was easier than it looked







!


----------



## ltg2227

i need some quick help, I have this RAM which is supposed to be running at 1866, but in BIOS it's running at 1600. How do i get it running at rated speed with my MOBO? (BIOS 1309 & default setting)


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ltg2227*
> 
> i need some quick help, I have this RAM which is supposed to be running at 1866, but in BIOS it's running at 1600. How do i get it running at rated speed with my MOBO? (BIOS 1309 & default setting)


Go to cpu overclocking page. Scroll down a few and when you see dram click it and try to change it to 1866. Also if your chips IMC isn't good enough it wont run unless you have more volts through them.


----------



## ltg2227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Go to cpu overclocking page. Scroll down a few and when you see dram click it and try to change it to 1866. Also if your chips IMC isn't good enough it wont run unless you have more volts through them.


Thanks, what I ended up doing was going to AI Overclock Tuner and changed to X.M.P. profile one and the ram seems to be running at rated speed now.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ltg2227*
> 
> Thanks, what I ended up doing was going to AI Overclock Tuner and changed to X.M.P. profile one and the ram seems to be running at rated speed now.


Yup that's exactly what you needed to do.


----------



## Search

Grrr.

I set everything as said in the first post.

100 blck
42 ratio

Offset + at Auto.

No post. Not even sure which direction to go.


----------



## Search

I should probably mention I'm still trying to get back into the BIOS. Right now it seems content with just starting and stopping every 5 seconds.

Bclk still 100
Ratio set at 40 still fails to boot. Doesn't get to BIOS just re-starts.

I have to cut the power to the PSU and wait for the MOBO light to go off before turning it on and being told my Overclock Failed.

I've re-checked the settings, I've got everything right as per the guide. I'm a little stumped.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Search*
> 
> I should probably mention I'm still trying to get back into the BIOS. Right now it seems content with just starting and stopping every 5 seconds.
> Bclk still 100
> Ratio set at 40 still fails to boot. Doesn't get to BIOS just re-starts.
> I have to cut the power to the PSU and wait for the MOBO light to go off before turning it on and being told my Overclock Failed.
> I've re-checked the settings, I've got everything right as per the guide. I'm a little stumped.


Ground your system turn psu off. Vhange from offset to manual and set your vcore to 1.2 volts. Try to boot on that. If not try 1.25 then if full boot you can slowly start to take the vcore down until you are fully stable but not low enough that you crash.


----------



## Search

I should note this. Using the ASUS Overclocking Utility, whatever it's name is, the system was running at 4.4 with a 1.392 vcore. I know it's capable.
I'll try that, the manual approach.

Edit: Well 4.5 @ 1.35 is a no.

Edit2: 4.0 @ 1.3 is also a no.

I went back to stock. Back to doing other things for a while.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Search*
> 
> I should note this. Using the ASUS Overclocking Utility, whatever it's name is, the system was running at 4.4 with a 1.392 vcore. I know it's capable.
> I'll try that, the manual approach.
> Edit: Well 4.5 @ 1.35 is a no.
> Edit2: 4.0 @ 1.3 is also a no.
> I went back to stock. Back to doing other things for a while.


You sure that 1.3 is the right vcore? Make sure its not you pll. If so wrong vcore then.


----------



## Zantrill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Search*
> 
> I should note this. Using the ASUS Overclocking Utility, whatever it's name is, the system was running at 4.4 with a 1.392 vcore. I know it's capable.
> I'll try that, the manual approach.
> Edit: Well 4.5 @ 1.35 is a no.
> Edit2: 4.0 @ 1.3 is also a no.
> I went back to stock. Back to doing other things for a while.
> 
> 
> 
> You sure that 1.3 is the right vcore? Make sure its not you pll. If so wrong vcore then.
Click to expand...

Yea, I get 4.5 out of 1.3vcore stable. Bad chip? Wrong settings? I dun know. I don't use a utility. I just set things in the bios.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zantrill*
> 
> Yea, I get 4.5 out of 1.3vcore stable. Bad chip? Wrong settings? I dun know. I don't use a utility. I just set things in the bios.


I used the utility to hone in and then set bios.


----------



## JohnnyGrey

I desperately need help. Read through first twenty-nine pages on my phone while trying to overclock, and having some issues.

Goal: 4.5ghz
Desired temp: Doesn't matter, as long as it's safe for 24/7 usage.

I have a laptop I can fire up and check while I'm overclocking, I'd prefer not to use my phone now that I am replying to this.









I have selected all of the UEFI/BIOS settings according to the first post, but I can't seem to get stable.

I was able to achieve stablity, based on ~15 minutes of "very high" stress level Intel Burn Test at the following:

x44 multipler (4.4ghz)
vCore @1.32v
Max Temp accord. to RealTemp = 77,84,85,81

This is using a Hyper 212 Evo for HSF.

What I don't understand, is if I set vCore to offset and leave on auto, and boot with a x45 multipler, my load voltage skyrockets to 1.480v and temps climb to near 100 degrees within 10 seconds. As soon as I change the offset to -.005v, the load voltage drops to somewhere in the 1.240v range. How can this small of an offset adjustment cause such a big difference.

I am able to boot at the 1.24v with x45, but IBT BSOD's my PC a minute or so in.

Should I go back to manual vCore and find what makes me stable at 4.5?


----------



## Zantrill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JohnnyGrey*
> 
> I desperately need help. Read through first twenty-nine pages on my phone while trying to overclock, and having some issues.
> 
> Goal: 4.5ghz
> Desired temp: Doesn't matter, as long as it's safe for 24/7 usage.
> 
> I have a laptop I can fire up and check while I'm overclocking, I'd prefer not to use my phone now that I am replying to this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have selected all of the UEFI/BIOS settings according to the first post, but I can't seem to get stable.
> 
> I was able to achieve stablity, based on ~15 minutes of "very high" stress level Intel Burn Test at the following:
> 
> x44 multipler (4.4ghz)
> vCore @1.32v
> Max Temp accord. to RealTemp = 77,84,85,81
> 
> This is using a Hyper 212 Evo for HSF.
> 
> What I don't understand, is if I set vCore to offset and leave on auto, and boot with a x45 multipler, my load voltage skyrockets to 1.480v and temps climb to near 100 degrees within 10 seconds. As soon as I change the offset to -.005v, the load voltage drops to somewhere in the 1.240v range. How can this small of an offset adjustment cause such a big difference.
> 
> I am able to boot at the 1.24v with x45, but IBT BSOD's my PC a minute or so in.
> 
> Should I go back to manual vCore and find what makes me stable at 4.5?


What chip and what Motherboard? You have to list these things. Your Air cooler could be a prob on Ivy.


----------



## JohnnyGrey

Sorry, thought the rig got added to sig automatically. I just added it a few minutes ago.

3570k on the MVG motherboard. Case is relatively small, and am just using the front 180mm fan for positive pressure. It cycles air pretty quickly due to volume. I havent really seen a problem with temps. The test at 4.4ghz showed a high of 85, and I understand no real-world scenario will bring temps up to what IBT can bring em.

I'm willing to go back to manual voltage to find what's stable at 4.5ghz, but I was just wondering why the huge coltage jump between -.005v and "auto."

I'm thinking of investing in an H80 and mounting it in the rear vacant 120mm spot. Due to the large CFM rating of the front fan, and that being the only fan, my only logical option would be to have the H80 as an exhaust at the rear


----------



## Zantrill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JohnnyGrey*
> 
> Sorry, thought the rig got added to sig automatically. I just added it a few minutes ago.
> 
> 3570k on the MVG motherboard. Case is relatively small, and am just using the front 180mm fan for positive pressure. It cycles air pretty quickly due to volume. I havent really seen a problem with temps. The test at 4.4ghz showed a high of 85, and I understand no real-world scenario will bring temps up to what IBT can bring em.
> 
> I'm willing to go back to manual voltage to find what's stable at 4.5ghz, but I was just wondering why the huge coltage jump between -.005v and "auto."


I get a 4.5 on 1.3v. (manual settings in bios no offset) I get a max tamp of 70 on the hottest core. But I'm liquid cooled by an H100. I have a big case as well with GT AP15's for air movement.

I would suggest not using the offset and set it yourself. But I don't like those temps.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Guys, vcore to manual, then you move unto offset.


----------



## JohnnyGrey

What do you use for stress testing? I hear IBT can yield a higher temperature than Prime, but that's based on me reading various forums and such, so I may be talking out of my ass here









I'm willing to go back to manual, it's just nice to have the CPU under-volted at idle.

My concern is it seems the stable ground I need when using offset is in between -.005v and Auto. There's such a huge voltage difference in between that the desired voltage is unattainable UNLESS I switch to manual mode.

Then again, I could just have a bad overclocker of a chip









Okeydokey, will try out manual voltage. I'll give 4.5 a try @1.3 and tweak from there.


----------



## Zantrill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JohnnyGrey*
> 
> What do you use for stress testing? I hear IBT can yield a higher temperature than Prime, but that's based on me reading various forums and such, so I may be talking out of my ass here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm willing to go back to manual, it's just nice to have the CPU under-volted at idle.
> 
> My concern is it seems the stable ground I need when using offset is in between -.005v and Auto. There's such a huge voltage difference in between that the desired voltage is unattainable UNLESS I switch to manual mode.
> 
> Then again, I could just have a bad overclocker of a chip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okeydokey, will try out manual voltage. I'll give 4.5 a try @1.3 and tweak from there.


I would listen to "Totally Dubbed" He has more knowledge than I do in this matter. I use prime myself.


----------



## JohnnyGrey

So far no crashing @4.5ghz when running a manual vCore of 1.3v.
When idle, CPU-Z reports 1.304v. When Stress testing, it drops to 1.296v constant. Is this normal vDroop?
Max temp reached so far is 74,81,82,79

Keep in mind i'm only roughly 5 minutes into testing. Everything else has BSOD's by this point, though.

The question is, how do I achieve this voltage with Offset? It seemed my prior testing showed this voltage unattainable.


----------



## Zantrill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JohnnyGrey*
> 
> So far no crashing @4.5ghz when running a manual vCore of 1.3v.
> When idle, CPU-Z reports 1.304v. When Stress testing, it drops to 1.296v constant. Is this normal vDroop?
> Max temp reached so far is 74,81,82,79
> 
> Keep in mind i'm only roughly 5 minutes into testing. Everything else has BSOD's by this point, though.


My vcore will reach 1.312 on prime, so I'd say you were doing better. I think your temps are worse only for the Air cooling. Hope it works out for you.


----------



## JohnnyGrey

Your vCore goes up when under load? That's the opposite of mine. Odd.

Much appreciated. Yeah, despite being a kick-ass cooler for the sub $35 range, it lacks when really pushing a CPU. I think the H80 (or equivalent) with a pair of GT's would fit well in this case!

If anyone would assist me in what my next step is, I would greatly appreciate it. Lower vCore until unstable? Offset?

On a side note, my A/V software flags the CoreTemp installer as potentially unwanted. Is it safe, or am I grabbing it from the wrong place?


----------



## Zantrill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JohnnyGrey*
> 
> Much appreciated. Yeah, despite being a kick-ass cooler for the sub $35 range, it lacks when really pushing a CPU. I think the H80 (or equivalent) with a pair of GT's would fit well in this case!


Ivy runs hotter than Sandy. Keep that in mind if you didn't already know.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JohnnyGrey*
> 
> Your vCore goes up when under load? That's the opposite of mine. Odd.
> Much appreciated. Yeah, despite being a kick-ass cooler for the sub $35 range, it lacks when really pushing a CPU. I think the H80 (or equivalent) with a pair of GT's would fit well in this case!
> If anyone would assist me in what my next step is, I would greatly appreciate it. Lower vCore until unstable? Offset?
> On a side note, my A/V software flags the CoreTemp installer as potentially unwanted. Is it safe, or am I grabbing it from the wrong place?


ATTENTION TO YOU AND ALL NEW OVERCLOCKERS.

USE MANUAL. NO OFFSET AT ALL. AND NO AUTO EITHER!

Okay. Auto and offset are not needed auto is for stock at all times. Offset is when you have dialed in you necessary vcore needs and movement by going through and finding the necessary vcore for your chip clock for clock. You must do this through manual. Offset and auto will over volt it by far to much. Either pm me your issues or post on here more detailed information on your volts and everything else please.


----------



## Zantrill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JohnnyGrey*
> 
> Your vCore goes up when under load? That's the opposite of mine. Odd.
> Much appreciated. Yeah, despite being a kick-ass cooler for the sub $35 range, it lacks when really pushing a CPU. I think the H80 (or equivalent) with a pair of GT's would fit well in this case!
> If anyone would assist me in what my next step is, I would greatly appreciate it. Lower vCore until unstable? Offset?
> On a side note, my A/V software flags the CoreTemp installer as potentially unwanted. Is it safe, or am I grabbing it from the wrong place?
> 
> 
> 
> ATTENTION TO YOU AND ALL NEW OVERCLOCKERS.
> 
> USE MANUAL. NO OFFSET AT ALL. AND NO AUTO EITHER!
> 
> Okay. Auto and offset are not needed auto is for stock at all times. Offset is when you have dialed in you necessary vcore needs and movement by going through and finding the necessary vcore for your chip clock for clock. You must do this through manual. Offset and auto will over volt it by far to much. Either pm me your issues or post on here more detailed information on your volts and everything else please.
Click to expand...

This


----------



## Swag

I think I'm going to edit the stress-test part of my guide. That way people will stop using offset. I don't know what I was thinking!


----------



## JohnnyGrey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I think I'm going to edit the stress-test part of my guide. That way people will stop using offset. I don't know what I was thinking!


I don't think that's your fault! You're guide is top-notch, and is what I've been searching for. In my case, I guess I was a little too eager to dive in to the whole Offset thing. I think I forgot the number one need when it comes to overclocking, patience.

On the subject of my overclock, I was at 1.290v, and seemed stable, so I brought it down two notches to 1.280v (again, being impatient), and got a BSOD maybe 12 minutes into stress-testing using the max stress level in IBT. I'm testing again bumping it up a notch to 1.285v.

Are the real-world power savings and CPU lifespan improvements of Offset really that worth it? Is there any harm in pumping that higher voltage into a downclocked, idle CPU?

I'll probably just end up keeping it on manual.

Again, thank you guys for the assistance with my noob questions.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JohnnyGrey*
> 
> I don't think that's your fault! You're guide is top-notch, and is what I've been searching for. In my case, I guess I was a little too eager to dive in to the whole Offset thing. I think I forgot the number one need when it comes to overclocking, patience.
> On the subject of my overclock, I was at 1.290v, and seemed stable, so I brought it down two notches to 1.280v (again, being impatient), and got a BSOD maybe 12 minutes into stress-testing using the max stress level in IBT. I'm testing again bumping it up a notch to 1.285v.
> Are the real-world power savings and CPU lifespan improvements of Offset really that worth it? Is there any harm in pumping that higher voltage into a downclocked, idle CPU?
> I'll probably just end up keeping it on manual.
> Again, thank you guys for the assistance with my noob questions.


I use manual all the time. Makes it super stable. Once you find you stability slap another. .03v onto it and you'll be good to go!


----------



## n1ksthlm

Hmm, i don't get it. I decided to try 4.5 Ghz now, and set vcore to 1.195 (reads 1.2 in CPU-Z) and it's been stable for 8 hours at a custom blend test with 90% available ram. Max temps are in the range of 67-70c. Isn't 1.2 very low voltage for 4.5 ghz? I'm going to leave this on for 24 hours this time. Still strikes me as odd if it turns out to be stable when most people seem to report using a lot higher voltages for that overclock.


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n1ksthlm*
> 
> Hmm, i don't get it. I decided to try 4.5 Ghz now, and set vcore to 1.195 (reads 1.2 in CPU-Z) and it's been stable for 8 hours at a custom blend test with 90% available ram. Max temps are in the range of 67-70c. Isn't 1.2 very low voltage for 4.5 ghz? I'm going to leave this on for 24 hours this time. Still strikes me as odd if it turns out to be stable when most people seem to report using a lot higher voltages for that overclock.


There are some that can overclock with lower voltages. It's all part of the silicon lottery.

My 3770K needs 1.25v @ 4.5GHz and my 3570K needs 1.4v @ 4.7GHz. I have a few left to test as well but I figure they're all going to be average clockers.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n1ksthlm*
> 
> Hmm, i don't get it. I decided to try 4.5 Ghz now, and set vcore to 1.195 (reads 1.2 in CPU-Z) and it's been stable for 8 hours at a custom blend test with 90% available ram. Max temps are in the range of 67-70c. Isn't 1.2 very low voltage for 4.5 ghz? I'm going to leave this on for 24 hours this time. Still strikes me as odd if it turns out to be stable when most people seem to report using a lot higher voltages for that overclock.


Just be happy and don't question why you have a good chip.







There is no equality among CPUs and it sucks for some and it's great for others. Like my chip, it only takes 1.16v to run 4.5 and only 1.26 for 4.8. I don't question why.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zantrill*
> 
> I would listen to "Totally Dubbed" He has more knowledge than I do in this matter. I use prime myself.


haha highly doubt I know more than you bro!
However I use prime 95 myself, and found it the BEST way to test for OC's and also actual hardware failures ( had bad ram for example)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JohnnyGrey*
> 
> So far no crashing @4.5ghz when running a manual vCore of 1.3v.
> When idle, CPU-Z reports 1.304v. When Stress testing, it drops to 1.296v constant. Is this normal vDroop?
> Max temp reached so far is 74,81,82,79
> Keep in mind i'm only roughly 5 minutes into testing. Everything else has BSOD's by this point, though.
> The question is, how do I achieve this voltage with Offset? It seemed my prior testing showed this voltage unattainable.


This is normal, that's your processor fluctuating, almost like trying to cap a lid on the voltages.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JohnnyGrey*
> 
> Your vCore goes up when
> On a side note, my A/V software flags the CoreTemp installer as potentially unwanted. Is it safe, or am I grabbing it from the wrong place?


core temp is safe lol.
What silly A/V do you have?
Get NOD 32.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> ATTENTION TO YOU AND ALL NEW OVERCLOCKERS.
> USE MANUAL. NO OFFSET AT ALL. AND NO AUTO EITHER!
> Okay. Auto and offset are not needed auto is for stock at all times. Offset is when you have dialed in you necessary vcore needs and movement by going through and finding the necessary vcore for your chip clock for clock. You must do this through manual. Offset and auto will over volt it by far to much. Either pm me your issues or post on here more detailed information on your volts and everything else please.


Agreed.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I think I'm going to edit the stress-test part of my guide. That way people will stop using offset. I don't know what I was thinking!


You can use my screenshots if needs be - or at least a link to them all








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JohnnyGrey*
> 
> I don't think that's your fault! You're guide is top-notch, and is what I've been searching for. In my case, I guess I was a little too eager to dive in to the whole Offset thing. I think I forgot the number one need when it comes to overclocking, patience.
> On the subject of my overclock, I was at 1.290v, and seemed stable, so I brought it down two notches to 1.280v (again, being impatient), and got a BSOD maybe 12 minutes into stress-testing using the max stress level in IBT. I'm testing again bumping it up a notch to 1.285v.
> Are the real-world power savings and CPU lifespan improvements of Offset really that worth it? Is there any harm in pumping that higher voltage into a downclocked, idle CPU?
> I'll probably just end up keeping it on manual.
> Again, thank you guys for the assistance with my noob questions.


Johnny, why we ask to put you on manual, is because there are fewer alternatives of something going wrong with your OC - by that I mean with offset, you have much more trouble finding your actual vcore, and thus having a unstable OC.
Thus, start on manual, be PATIENT and you'll get there.
If you start rushing things, you'll just end up being on p95 for over a month trying to get offset stable.

And as outlined below, offset is well worth it - I realised a big drop in temps
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> I use manual all the time. Makes it super stable. Once you find you stability slap another. .03v onto it and you'll be good to go!


Manual is good, but offset is better for energy consumption (like we care.....I know), but also temps too - due to offset alternating the voltages you tend to have much better IDLE temps - on max lad you'll get the same temps though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n1ksthlm*
> 
> Hmm, i don't get it. I decided to try 4.5 Ghz now, and set vcore to 1.195 (reads 1.2 in CPU-Z) and it's been stable for 8 hours at a custom blend test with 90% available ram. Max temps are in the range of 67-70c. Isn't 1.2 very low voltage for 4.5 ghz? I'm going to leave this on for 24 hours this time. Still strikes me as odd if it turns out to be stable when most people seem to report using a lot higher voltages for that overclock.


All depends on your chip - the lower the better to be honest, but who knows, it could be stable for only a week - like you last experienced.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Just be happy and don't question why you have a good chip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no equality among CPUs and it sucks for some and it's great for others. Like my chip, it only takes 1.16v to run 4.5 and only 1.26 for 4.8. I don't question why.


Dam you swag


----------



## Lipservice

Hello all! Well I just put together an Ivy Bridge setup: Asus P8Z77-V LE/3770K/2x8gb GSkill DDR3 2400/XigmaTek Dark Knight SD1283 cooler.
With these settings it ran Prime 95 for 24 hours with temps no higher than 66deg and volts no higher than 1.12.
My problem: *Why can't I set the Core Ratio Limit higher than 41???* It just won't take it... goes right back to 41 if I try 42 (or anything else higher)
Now if I try it in Windows with the AI Suite it will do it, but I prefer to do it in the BIOS (have the latest BIOS installed)
Any ideas?


----------



## Fonne

Any here with the P8Z77-I DELUXE/WD ? - Is playing around with OC, and only got 2 PLL options - "Auto" or "+0.1", and really cant understand why ...



4800 Mhz @ SuperPi 32m is the best result on my 3770k right now (Air Cooling)


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lipservice*
> 
> Hello all! Well I just put together an Ivy Bridge setup: Asus P8Z77-V LE/3770K/2x8gb GSkill DDR3 2400/XigmaTek Dark Knight SD1283 cooler.
> With these settings it ran Prime 95 for 24 hours with temps no higher than 66deg and volts no higher than 1.12.
> My problem: *Why can't I set the Core Ratio Limit higher than 41???* It just won't take it... goes right back to 41 if I try 42 (or anything else higher)
> Now if I try it in Windows with the AI Suite it will do it, but I prefer to do it in the BIOS (have the latest BIOS installed)
> Any ideas?


You are stable, on auto offset? On only 1.12v?
Barely believable - but hey lol

As for your thing - check my bios settings in my signature - it has to do with you setting it on xmp if I'm not mistaken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fonne*
> 
> Any here with the P8Z77-I DELUXE/WD ? - Is playing around with OC, and only got 2 PLL options - "Auto" or "+0.1", and really cant understand why ...
> 4800 Mhz @ SuperPi 32m is the best result on my 3770k right now (Air Cooling)


you aren't the only one - search through this thread, read that before.


----------



## Fonne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> you aren't the only one - search through this thread, read that before.


Has been trying to look throught this thread, but its almost 1000 replies ... Any answer about it the last 100 replies or ? (Would make it easier to search)


----------



## chiefsheep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> So. I'd recommend doing this:
> 1. Set everything to the guide as you probably have already
> 2. Change the voltage option to *manual*!
> 3. Change multi to 44x
> 4. Follow OCing steps exactly basically. Just instead of using offset, we use manual.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This will give you a lower voltage in the end for stress-testing! Once you finish finding the voltage needed to make your OC stable, we will convert you into offset! But for now, no asking of offset questions, understand?


Will do - and thanks for the response - appreciated. Should have enough free time to work through this patiently this week - will let you know how I get on.

And no asking/touching offset - I promise!


----------



## n1ksthlm

20 hours stable 4.5 with 1.2vcore. Had to call it because i needed the computer for other things.
I'll probably run on manual for a little while before trying offset again. And there are still quite a few settings in BIOS that i do not know exactly what they do and when they should be enabled or disabled.
Speedstep tech is obviously when you've transitioned into offset because it doesn't do anything if you're using a fixed voltage from what i understand. C-states i'm not entirely sure what they are, and then there's the question if i should use X.M.P or manual. I'm using manual at the moment.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n1ksthlm*
> 
> 20 hours stable 4.5 with 1.2vcore. Had to call it because i needed the computer for other things.
> I'll probably run on manual for a little while before trying offset again. And there are still quite a few settings in BIOS that i do not know exactly what they do and when they should be enabled or disabled.
> Speedstep tech is obviously when you've transitioned into offset because it doesn't do anything if you're using a fixed voltage from what i understand. C-states i'm not entirely sure what they are, and then there's the question if i should use X.M.P or manual. I'm using manual at the moment.


-use manual vcore for a week, see how it goes.
-Use manual rather than xmp -> gives u more control
-c-staes is for energy saving


----------



## Valgaur

Hey. You guys wanna know something really awesome.

Offset and manual have the exact same power draw over the course of a month. This is because of the offsets variances' with the vcore +'s and such. Your vcore fluctuates so much during offset that it evens out right around or barely under the demands of manual settings since manual is a tiny bit lower vcore required. This is because of when your on offset you cpu revs up with the multi and then asks you hey. Vcore me!. Which takes extra vcore and you need a higher offset for this under load unlike manual where the vcore is there all the time for it and ready so it doesn't have to ask at all.

That's my knowledge for everyone for today!


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> ATTENTION TO YOU AND ALL NEW OVERCLOCKERS.
> USE MANUAL. NO OFFSET AT ALL. AND NO AUTO EITHER!
> Okay. Auto and offset are not needed auto is for stock at all times. Offset is when you have dialed in you necessary vcore needs and movement by going through and finding the necessary vcore for your chip clock for clock. You must do this through manual. Offset and auto will over volt it by far to much. Either pm me your issues or post on here more detailed information on your volts and everything else please.


Exactly ^^

I have found that using Intel Burn Test before running Prime95 works best because IBT will quickly find instability faster than Prime95. When checking new attempted overclocks give IBT 15 passes and if you are successful, >> then run Prime95.

Offset is used after you find a stable overclock and is the last thing you should be concerned about so forget about Offset until you are completely happy with your overclock setting Manual Vcore Voltage!

Go to Swag's overclocking guide!


----------



## Lipservice

*Totally Dubbed* thanks for the info!.... you hit the nail on the head! Using your BIOS settings am testing 4500mhz now. I am surprised it is not getting hotter
just using the dark knight air cooling. Gonna try lowering the CPU voltage later if this works out ok.
***********************************************************************************
Quote:
Originally Posted by Lipservice

Hello all! Well I just put together an Ivy Bridge setup: Asus P8Z77-V LE/3770K/2x8gb GSkill DDR3 2400/XigmaTek Dark Knight SD1283 cooler.
With these settings it ran Prime 95 for 24 hours with temps no higher than 66deg and volts no higher than 1.12.
My problem: Why can't I set the Core Ratio Limit higher than 41??? It just won't take it... goes right back to 41 if I try 42 (or anything else higher)
Now if I try it in Windows with the AI Suite it will do it, but I prefer to do it in the BIOS (have the latest BIOS installed)
Any ideas?

You are stable, on auto offset? On only 1.12v?
Barely believable - but hey lol

As for your thing - check my bios settings in my signature - it has to do with you setting it on xmp if I'm not mistaken
************************************************************************************
Screenshot right now..


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lipservice*
> 
> *Totally Dubbed* thanks for the info!.... you hit the nail on the head! Using your BIOS settings am testing 4500mhz now. I am surprised it is not getting hotter
> just using the dark knight air cooling. Gonna try lowering the CPU voltage later if this works out ok.


That looks good mate!
I would suggest, after adjusting your cpu on manual, to go on offset. But that's after you are fully stable on manual vcore.

Glad I could help!


----------



## Lipservice

I let it run Prime at 4500 for a few hours, it was all good. I decided 4200 as my everyday running speed so I went for the lowest voltages/heat possible. I am going to keep it here. The CPU has nice, and even core temps, low voltage. Prime 95 for 7 hours/Intel Burn Test @ very high. Went to offset on the CPU volts. I'm happy with these 4200mhz settings!

Here is a screen shot before shutting Prime95 down:
CPU voltage +.015 Offset



And thanks again *Totally Dubbed* for all your great info!


----------



## jim53182

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Great temps bro!
> Seems ok jim - try running some custom blended p95, see how it fares.
> Temps look ok!


Had to sit back a few days, other things to do... Well tried prime as suggested BSOD first run so back to drawing bd.
I think I am closer now, Vcore is manual 1.275 no more BSOD in a2 days, ok on IBT and AIDA, but a pesky rounding error on prime after a few hours, it just stops the thread the others keep on trucking.
Max Temps are 76 86 80 78. think I bump ccore a notch more? my ave Vcore is 1.272-1.278 VID is 1.276.

What you thinking...

Jim


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Just press the blend button and run it. Only run custom blend if your have 16GB of RAM or more. When you have that, input 90% of your AVAILABLE RAM into the amount of RAM to use.


That would be only if you overclock the memory...
See no difference on a unrealistic load with 16gb try that with IBT just to see how hot it gets on a super unrealistic load..
Useless day 2 day my 2 cents..


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Just press the blend button and run it. Only run custom blend if your have 16GB of RAM or more. When you have that, input 90% of your AVAILABLE RAM into the amount of RAM to use.
> 
> 
> 
> That would be only if you overclock the memory...
> See no difference on a unrealistic load with 16gb try that with IBT just to see how hot it gets on a super unrealistic load..
> Useless day 2 day my 2 cents..
Click to expand...

Actually when you have more DIMMs, it takes more power for the CPU to run because the Memory controller is now integrated into the CPU and it will cause instability if the RAM is not properly checked. So, if you don't stress-test using the lot of your RAM and a program uses a lot of it after you think it's stable, it won't really be stable and it'll crash.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim53182*
> 
> Had to sit back a few days, other things to do... Well tried prime as suggested BSOD first run so back to drawing bd.
> I think I am closer now, Vcore is manual 1.275 no more BSOD in a2 days, ok on IBT and AIDA, but a pesky rounding error on prime after a few hours, it just stops the thread the others keep on trucking.
> Max Temps are 76 86 80 78. think I bump ccore a notch more? my ave Vcore is 1.272-1.278 VID is 1.276.
> What you thinking...
> Jim


I'm thinking adding 0.5v to stock ram voltages, and making sure the timings and speed are running on stock/tested speeds.


----------



## jim53182

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I'm thinking adding 0.5v to stock ram voltages, and making sure the timings and speed are running on stock/tested speeds.


I have the ram set as listed, i did up the Ram V to 1.525 and one bump on Vcore to 1.280 now if i can get past that pesky FFT 14k test







it has failed 2x right @ 2 hours or so always core #2 wouldn't you know... I am thinking if i get past that I might make it.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim53182*
> 
> I have the ram set as listed, i did up the Ram V to 1.525 and one bump on Vcore to 1.280 now if i can get past that pesky FFT 14k test
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it has failed 2x right @ 2 hours or so always core #2 wouldn't you know... I am thinking if i get past that I might make it.


Cool beans.
Well try playing around with it.
My rounding errors came from faulty ram. Had to rma mine.


----------



## jim53182

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Cool beans.
> Well try playing around with it.
> My rounding errors came from faulty ram. Had to rma mine.


well @ +2.5 hours and i am not tempting Murphy, but so far so good

I notice temps climb on the smaller fft's love to know why that is...


----------



## jim53182

So far VCore is rock steady at 1.280, and VID hasn't twitched a digit at 1.2760.
Max Temps are 77 86 81 78 so far...


----------



## SimpleTech

Anyone see anything wrong with this:

http://valid.canardpc.com/2597261


----------



## FtW 420

Is that the right vcore, what is set n bios?

1600Mhz memory at 11-11-11 is just plain wrong when it can do so much better...


----------



## SimpleTech

I swapped CPUs (had a 3570K before). Then Windows was showing my CPU speed as that even though I reverted to stock. I reset the CMOS but for some odd reason cannot get past 3.9GHz.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim53182*
> 
> well @ +2.5 hours and i am not tempting Murphy, but so far so good
> I notice temps climb on the smaller fft's love to know why that is...


That's because the small ffts test your cpu mainly, thus why temps go up. That's my guess!


----------



## jim53182

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> That's because the small ffts test your cpu mainly, thus why temps go up. That's my guess!


UGH Windows shut down to apply an auto update, @+9 hrs of prime. Prime log had no errors,
I did find a few ecc errors in the event viewer, seeing WT* happened and why it wasn't running when I woke up

So upped VRAM to 1..55 (as you suggested) and another bump on Vcore. to 1.285 but i think i am very close and cautiously optimistic... Now pack to prime, 100% load Vcore is 1.288 Vid is 1.276

Assuming I am successful, would I move to offset? and would my thinking of a +0.10 be about right? (unless i am not thinking @ 530am before coffee)


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim53182*
> 
> UGH Windows shut down to apply an auto update, @+9 hrs of prime. Prime log had no errors,
> I did find a few ecc errors in the event viewer, seeing WT* happened and why it wasn't running when I woke up
> So upped VRAM to 1..55 (as you suggested) and another bump on Vcore. to 1.285 but i think i am very close and cautiously optimistic... Now pack to prime, 100% load Vcore is 1.288 Vid is 1.276
> Assuming I am successful, would I move to offset? and would my thinking of a +0.10 be about right? (unless i am not thinking @ 530am before coffee)


Indeed that's correct








Just monitor temps though (on manual)


----------



## JohnnyGrey

Forgot to check in since my last post, whoops!

After a few days, I am still holding steady at 4.5ghz, 1.288 vCore (as reported by CPU-Z). Have been surfing the web, playing games, and watching a few BluRays since then.

I have my Samsung RAM running at 1866mhz, but it seems I forgot to drop the timings back down after loading optimized defaults. This RAM is some of the best overclocking RAM out there and I had it running at 1866 9-9-9-24 before, on 1.3v.

I'm gonna leave it on Manual vCore for now, as I may push my CPU more once I swap to an H80. I may not even bother with offset.

As far as my mention of my A/V flagging the CoreTemp installer, I was attempting to grab it from the wrong site, I have since grabbed it from the Afterdawn website, and all is well. And I do use NOD32, have been for about four years now. But I'll probably be switching to MSE once this license expires.

Thanks for all the help guys!


----------



## Lipservice

I changed my mind about using 4200mhz as my everyday running speed so using the same voltage settings in the BIOS I upped it to 4300mhz. I went for the lowest voltages/heat possible. I am going to keep it here. The CPU has nice, and even core temps, low voltage. Prime 95 for 7 hours/Intel Burn Test @ very high. Went to offset on the CPU volts.
Also of note: Memory is 2x8gb GSkill Trident X @ 2400mhz 10/12/12/31 1.65v (JDEC standard for this memory)
*I'm happy with these 4300mhz settings!*

Here is a screen shot before shutting Prime95 down:
CPU voltage +.015 Offset


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim53182*
> 
> So far VCore is rock steady at 1.280, and VID hasn't twitched a digit at 1.2760.
> Max Temps are 77 86 81 78 so far...


close to my setup vcore 1.27v/vid 1.266v.. Try 45x to begin with but i was up to 1.32v and prime was getting nasty on me so i decided to step down and use the fsb to take it as close to 4.5ghz
so now im over 13hr pime stable @ 4.44GHz with 101 FSB..

So in another words after 4.45GHz (@44x with fsb of 102) is technically @ 45x overclocked cpu with less voltage..


----------



## solar0987

What does it mean when prime fails 1 worker after 10 min, but runs rest of them for 9 hours?

Started it before i wen't to bed and when i awoke 1 worker failed after 10 min rest were still chugging along
This is a 47 mutli and 1.45v


----------



## Essenbe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solar0987*
> 
> What does it mean when prime fails 1 worker after 10 min, but runs rest of them for 9 hours?
> Started it before i wen't to bed and when i awoke 1 worker failed after 10 min rest were still chugging along


It usually means more Vcore.


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solar0987*
> 
> What does it mean when prime fails 1 worker after 10 min, but runs rest of them for 9 hours?
> Started it before i wen't to bed and when i awoke 1 worker failed after 10 min rest were still chugging along


Increase VCORE a little. Usually if it doesn't BSOD but errors in P95 it means you're closer to becoming stable.

-Edit- Beat by a few seconds.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

^and it also means, it is pointless leaving the other workers running.

Check what the error is too.


----------



## jim53182

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Indeed that's correct
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just monitor temps though (on manual)


I am now +8.25 hours on prime blend, vcore 1.288 Vid 1.2760 max temps so far are 78,87,81,79 .

Ambient room temp is 22.3C-23.6C and internal case temp with a calibrate temp probe in "free-space" (dangling taped to the water line) between ram and cpu is 23.3C-24.6C so airflow seems pretty decent only +1.0C inside to outside the case.

Cores are a bit warmer then I would like but this is pretty demanding work. I do have 2 more 140CM fans en-route, not sure the fans will help much except come summer (and reduced noise) alsl sprang for an Indigo Extreme kit. If the IE works as reviewed in the many tests I have read I should reduce core temps several degrees C over the current AS5.

So how long do i watch before moving to offset?


----------



## solar0987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> ^and it also means, it is pointless leaving the other workers running.
> Check what the error is too.


How do i check the error?

Upped vcore by .5 lets see how that works highest temp with 1.45 and 47 multi was 82c


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solar0987*
> 
> How do i check the error?
> Upped vcore by .5 lets see how that works highest temp with 1.45 and 47 multi was 82c


Check the prime logs or when it stopped. The worker that stopped usually will say it in the window it self. Like rounding error etc.


----------



## jim53182

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Indeed that's correct
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just monitor temps though (on manual)


I think we have a winner here! P95 Blend +12 hours.... Mom can I play with my toy now...


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim53182*
> 
> I think we have a winner here! P95 Blend +12 hours.... Mom can I play with my toy now...


I grant you permission for 1 week only! No more child! Haha.
Nice one bro!


----------



## erazor07

I coped the exact same settings and i loaded into windows and started prime95 and i got a BSOD about 10 secs into stress test with 0x124 = increase/decrease vcore error

What does this mean? i also noticed the temps jumped to around 80c


----------



## erazor07

Ok i made some changes:

Turbo: 45
CPU Power Response Control: Ultra Fast
Voltage Offset: - 0.030

What is the default voltage for 3770K?

With my current settings im on 4.5Ghz @ 1.256v

So far so good....


----------



## jim53182

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I grant you permission for 1 week only! No more child! Haha.
> Nice one bro!


Going to play a day or too then switch to offset... Still think it about a +0.010 another setting that need to be adjusted or is the about it?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim53182*
> 
> Going to play a day or too then switch to offset... Still think it about a +0.010 another setting that need to be adjusted or is the about it?


no nothing else mate


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erazor07*
> 
> I coped the exact same settings and i loaded into windows and started prime95 and i got a BSOD about 10 secs into stress test with 0x124 = increase/decrease vcore error
> What does this mean? i also noticed the temps jumped to around 80c


That's because of the bump in vcore as well as most likely multiplier. Also when you copy someones chip stats you have a very slim chance of getting an identical chip. You have to hunt the ocs yourseld sadly.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erazor07*
> 
> Ok i made some changes:
> Turbo: 45
> CPU Power Response Control: Ultra Fast
> Voltage Offset: - 0.030
> What is the default voltage for 3770K?
> With my current settings im on 4.5Ghz @ 1.256v
> So far so good....
> ]


the explanation, apart from copying would be that you are using offset - and that's not recommended at first...


----------



## Fonne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fonne*
> 
> Has been trying to look throught this thread, but its almost 1000 replies ... Any answer about it the last 100 replies or ? (Would make it easier to search)


Still no luck on finding a solution - Any member with the same problem I can PM ? .... Would really like to bench at 5 Ghz ...


----------



## wxmeddler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fonne*
> 
> Still no luck on finding a solution - Any member with the same problem I can PM ? .... Would really like to bench at 5 Ghz ...


That's going to be tough for a Ivy chip. When you start getting up above 4.8 or so your going to have stability issues unless you have some crazy cooling system.


----------



## Fonne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wxmeddler*
> 
> That's going to be tough for a Ivy chip. When you start getting up above 4.8 or so your going to have stability issues unless you have some crazy cooling system.


Is not talking 24/7, just benchmark like SuperPi etc ... Have done SuperPi 32m @ 4800 Mhz



Thats with my i7-3770k on Asus mITX motherboard and aircooling







... So dont think that 5 Ghz is far away if I could lower the PLL to around 1.65v







(Maybe on water + Delid the CPU)


----------



## erazor07

I managed to get my system prime95 stable for 16 hours at 4.5ghz.

Changes made from the guide:

CPU Power Response Control: Ultra Fast (was not mentioned in guide)
Voltage Offset: - 0.015
CPU PLL Voltage: 1.500

Thanks for all the help everyone.


----------



## erazor07

I would like to know what CPU Fixed Frequency does and if it should stay on 350 with my cpu running at 4.5 instead of the 4.8 shown on the guide?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fonne*
> 
> Still no luck on finding a solution - Any member with the same problem I can PM ? .... Would really like to bench at 5 Ghz ...


http://www.overclock.net/t/1291703/ivy-bridge-overclocking-guide-asus-motherboards/660#post_18400093

http://www.overclock.net/t/1291703/ivy-bridge-overclocking-guide-asus-motherboards/830#post_18607228

No idea if those posts are any help to you, but there they are.
5Ghz is quite a lot on ivy, you need some extreme cooling for it.

I should say I spent a good 20mins looking through a LOT of posts. I thought the posts of not being able to were on another thread, but I could have been mistaken.
Anyway, dunno if that helps.


----------



## Valgaur

Fonne ill help ya out.


----------



## BigJoeGrizzly

So I just started attempting to overclock my 3770K, I'm using a Corsair H80i for cooling. I started with 4.4 GHz, with ~1.25v reading, but every time I run Prime, my temperatures skyrocket to 90-100 degrees per core. I do have hyper-threading on, and I've heard it can add to temperatures, but can it really be THAT much higher? Is my cooler maybe not set properly?


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigJoeGrizzly*
> 
> So I just started attempting to overclock my 3770K, I'm using a Corsair H80i for cooling. I started with 4.4 GHz, with ~1.25v reading, but every time I run Prime, my temperatures skyrocket to 90-100 degrees per core. I do have hyper-threading on, and I've heard it can add to temperatures, but can it really be THAT much higher? Is my cooler maybe not set properly?


Most likely not seated correctly.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigJoeGrizzly*
> 
> So I just started attempting to overclock my 3770K, I'm using a Corsair H80i for cooling. I started with 4.4 GHz, with ~1.25v reading, but every time I run Prime, my temperatures skyrocket to 90-100 degrees per core. I do have hyper-threading on, and I've heard it can add to temperatures, but can it really be THAT much higher? Is my cooler maybe not set properly?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*
> 
> Most likely not seated correctly.


this - or make sure your corsair is actually ramping its fan speeds to cool it better.


----------



## BigJoeGrizzly

Found the problem guys, the cooler was poorly seated. I've re-seated it, and put my OC on 4.6GHz at 1.285v with hyper-threading enabled, and temperatures are anywhere from the mid 70s to mid 80s. Does that temperature seem about right with those OC settings in Prime?


----------



## SimpleTech

Yup, looks right.


----------



## BigJoeGrizzly

Do you guys find that by turning LLC to Ultra High that your OC never downclocks to an idle voltage/ratio? I'd like to still use my power saving features, and have the cores down-clock/volt when I'm using less strenuous programs (like surfing the internet). I'm doing manual voltage, and I wanted to make sure the voltage didn't waiver too much from my manual settings when it boosts to my OC ratio, but it appears that by doing this it forces the CPU to run at the OC voltage/ratio the entire time.


----------



## ajresendez

This is what I have currently. Every time I run prime the workers stop right away. any ideas?


----------



## SimpleTech

What are you using to monitor your core frequency? Try using *HWiNFO64*. I'm using LLC set to ultra-high and haven't had any issues with my CPU not downclocking with power saving features enabled.


----------



## ajresendez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*
> 
> What are you using to monitor your core frequency? Try using *HWiNFO64*. I'm using LLC set to ultra-high and haven't had any issues with my CPU not downclocking with power saving features enabled.


Im using cpu-z and core temp to monitor things while i run prime.


----------



## BigJoeGrizzly

I found the reason why it wasn't down-clocking, I had my Windows power settings on "performance." Changing it to "balanced" resulted in my CPU properly decreasing in clock and voltage during low workload.


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigJoeGrizzly*
> 
> I found the reason why it wasn't down-clocking, I had my Windows power settings on "performance." Changing it to "balanced" resulted in my CPU properly decreasing in clock and voltage during low workload.


Haha, forgot that one. BTW you don't need to use the _balanced_ setting. You can change the *minimum processor state* to 5% in _performance_ and it will still downclock normally.


----------



## BigJoeGrizzly

I still must not have my H80i seated very well, because gaging from reviews that use the 3770k at 4.7 GHz and 1.3 v, they're getting temperatures around 60 degrees. My temperatures are about 20 degrees hotter than that. The first 20 min or so of Prime 95 my temps are anywhere from mid 70s to low 80s. After about an hour, my temps jump from the low 80s to the 90 range. Keep in mind those higher temperatures are coming from a 4.4 GHz, 1.22 v overclock, hyper-threading enabled. Something has got to be wrong here. I'm actually a little disappointed in the H80i so far, especially since I felt installing it wasn't that easy (the tubes make it difficult to maneuver and screw down the heatsink to the CPU).


----------



## Fonne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1291703/ivy-bridge-overclocking-guide-asus-motherboards/660#post_18400093
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1291703/ivy-bridge-overclocking-guide-asus-motherboards/830#post_18607228
> No idea if those posts are any help to you, but there they are.
> 5Ghz is quite a lot on ivy, you need some extreme cooling for it.
> I should say I spent a good 20mins looking through a LOT of posts. I thought the posts of not being able to were on another thread, but I could have been mistaken.
> Anyway, dunno if that helps.


Thanks, sadly no solution, but will try to flash my bios if I get the time this weekend







.... My goal is to complete SuperPi 32m @ 5 Ghz on air







- Only 200 Mhz away







...
Quote:


> Fonne ill help ya out.


You got PM


----------



## BigJoeGrizzly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigJoeGrizzly*
> 
> I still must not have my H80i seated very well, because gaging from reviews that use the 3770k at 4.7 GHz and 1.3 v, they're getting temperatures around 60 degrees. My temperatures are about 20 degrees hotter than that. The first 20 min or so of Prime 95 my temps are anywhere from mid 70s to low 80s. After about an hour, my temps jump from the low 80s to the 90 range. Keep in mind those higher temperatures are coming from a 4.4 GHz, 1.22 v overclock, hyper-threading enabled. Something has got to be wrong here. I'm actually a little disappointed in the H80i so far, especially since I felt installing it wasn't that easy (the tubes make it difficult to maneuver and screw down the heatsink to the CPU).


Using Corsair Link, with the fans on "Performance" mode, I'm getting about mid 70s to low 80s in temperatures early on, then they start pushing to high 80s with 4.4 GHz, 1.22 volts, hyper-threading enabled. That still seems pretty darn high compared to reviews, but the reviewers don't specify whether they use hyper-threading, which I've read increases temperatures. How much hotter do these chips run with hyper-threading enabled?


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigJoeGrizzly*
> 
> Using Corsair Link, with the fans on "Performance" mode, I'm getting about mid 70s to low 80s in temperatures early on, then they start pushing to high 80s with 4.4 GHz, 1.22 volts, hyper-threading enabled. That still seems pretty darn high compared to reviews, but the reviewers don't specify whether they use hyper-threading, which I've read increases temperatures. How much hotter do these chips run with hyper-threading enabled?


If you're referring to the review @ KitGuru I think it's because he's using Prime 95 without AVX. Not to mention he runs the test for 15 minutes which isn't that long. I found that about 2 hours in is when the cores hit their peak.


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erazor07*
> 
> I managed to get my system prime95 stable for 16 hours at 4.5ghz.
> Changes made from the guide:
> CPU Power Response Control: Ultra Fast (was not mentioned in guide)
> Voltage Offset: - 0.015
> CPU PLL Voltage: 1.500
> Thanks for all the help everyone.


You left out your Vcore voltage, where is it?


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigJoeGrizzly*
> 
> I still must not have my H80i seated very well, because gaging from reviews that use the 3770k at 4.7 GHz and 1.3 v, they're getting temperatures around 60 degrees. My temperatures are about 20 degrees hotter than that. The first 20 min or so of Prime 95 my temps are anywhere from mid 70s to low 80s. After about an hour, my temps jump from the low 80s to the 90 range. Keep in mind those higher temperatures are coming from a 4.4 GHz, 1.22 v overclock, hyper-threading enabled. Something has got to be wrong here. I'm actually a little disappointed in the H80i so far, especially since I felt installing it wasn't that easy (the tubes make it difficult to maneuver and screw down the heatsink to the CPU).


Must take into thoughts is different ambient temperatures. and every Ivy OC's differently with different vcore and even the TIM can vary as well as the distance between the die and the IHS which is Ivy's heat issue, not the TIM.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigJoeGrizzly*
> 
> Do you guys find that by turning LLC to Ultra High that your OC never downclocks to an idle voltage/ratio? I'd like to still use my power saving features, and have the cores down-clock/volt when I'm using less strenuous programs (like surfing the internet). I'm doing manual voltage, and I wanted to make sure the voltage didn't waiver too much from my manual settings when it boosts to my OC ratio, but it appears that by doing this it forces the CPU to run at the OC voltage/ratio the entire time.


Well, check your c states, and the Windows power options.
It should usually go down with no load.
As for your temps, they are good. Glad you got that sorted.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ajresendez*
> 
> 
> This is what I have currently. Every time I run prime the workers stop right away. any ideas?


Don't use offset to be testing your oc. Go to manual vcore and try from there.


----------



## erazor07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> You left out your Vcore voltage, where is it?


There is no vcore voltage. You either set it to manual or offset and with offset i have it on - 0.015. Am i doing something wrong because i cant find an individual setting for vcore :S


----------



## BigJoeGrizzly

A little bit of an update on my overclocking, wanted to get everyone's opinion. I just successfully completed 25 runs of Intel Burn Test running my 3770K at 4.4 GHz, 1.20 volts, hyper-threading enabled. Using a Corsair H80i (performance mode), my max temperatures on the cores were 77 (core #0), 88 (core #1), 87 (core #2), and 81 (core #3). My overall CPU temperature was ~80 degrees. Judging by how hot Intel Burn Test runs compared to any other benchmarks, would you guys say those temperatures are about normal for my OC setup?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erazor07*
> 
> There is no vcore voltage. You either set it to manual or offset and with offset i have it on - 0.015. Am i doing something wrong because i cant find an individual setting for vcore :S


Set it to manual and not offset.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigJoeGrizzly*
> 
> A little bit of an update on my overclocking, wanted to get everyone's opinion. I just successfully completed 25 runs of Intel Burn Test running my 3770K at 4.4 GHz, 1.20 volts, hyper-threading enabled. Using a Corsair H80i (performance mode), my max temperatures on the cores were 77 (core #0), 88 (core #1), 87 (core #2), and 81 (core #3). My overall CPU temperature was ~80 degrees. Judging by how hot Intel Burn Test runs compared to any other benchmarks, would you guys say those temperatures are about normal for my OC setup?


That looks good - but prime 95 it for stability


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erazor07*
> 
> There is no vcore voltage. You either set it to manual or offset and with offset i have it on - 0.015. Am i doing something wrong because i cant find an individual setting for vcore :S


Manual will give you the option in the CPU voltage area so get rid of the offset and never use offset until you know your OC's vcore perfectly.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigJoeGrizzly*
> 
> A little bit of an update on my overclocking, wanted to get everyone's opinion. I just successfully completed 25 runs of Intel Burn Test running my 3770K at 4.4 GHz, 1.20 volts, hyper-threading enabled. Using a Corsair H80i (performance mode), my max temperatures on the cores were 77 (core #0), 88 (core #1), 87 (core #2), and 81 (core #3). My overall CPU temperature was ~80 degrees. Judging by how hot Intel Burn Test runs compared to any other benchmarks, would you guys say those temperatures are about normal for my OC setup?


Thats sound about right but what are your ambient temps man. like in your house what temp is it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Set it to manual and not offset.
> That looks good - but prime 95 it for stability


Not really. I used IBT for all of my OC's and then I folded. folding isn't just for a good cause but you get some serious stress testing. yeah Prime is good but there isn't a huge variance in the stress's. Folding gives you a huge range of stress's that can last from 50 minutes to 3 days. You may be prime stable but can you fold?


----------



## BigJoeGrizzly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Thats sound about right but what are your ambient temps man. like in your house what temp is it.


Its probably about 65-70 degrees in my house.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigJoeGrizzly*
> 
> Its probably about 65-70 degrees in my house.


That's about right then.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigJoeGrizzly*
> 
> Its probably about 65-70 degrees in my house.


That's about right then.


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> That's about right then.


Your internet must be having timeouts causing double posts, when you click submit and it hangs and you click submit again and now you have a double post, this is an indication of timeouts. Check your modem logs.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Manual will give you the option in the CPU voltage area so get rid of the offset and never use offset until you know your OC's vcore perfectly.
> Thats sound about right but what are your ambient temps man. like in your house what temp is it.
> Not really. I used IBT for all of my OC's and then I folded. folding isn't just for a good cause but you get some serious stress testing. yeah Prime is good but there isn't a huge variance in the stress's. Folding gives you a huge range of stress's that can last from 50 minutes to 3 days. You may be prime stable but can you fold?


I found IBT didn't find my RAM problems, nor did it show that I had a stable OC - whereas prime would show it more CONSISTENTLY.
IBT does work, and DOES help, and IS faster than prime, but it doesn't BLEND hahaha (i see what I did there







)


----------



## Fonne

From Asus support forum about my PLL problem on the P8Z77-I DELUXE/WD (Only two options)
Quote:


> Hi F..
> 
> Apparently, that is all that is available... Why do you think you need to adjust the Phase Lock Loop voltage...?


Thats just sux







.... My 3770k is very well testet, and know it helps the temperature ....


----------



## ajresendez

Well I tried running prime with 7000mb and all the workers would just stop as soon as I started prime. Went down to 6000mb and it ran prime without errors for 14 hours before I stopped it. Should I be worried?

I had the vcore set in offset mode with offset of -.05 ran at 1.184vcore during prime according to cpuid.


----------



## Bebop

im on p8z77-v pro with 3570k and something weird happened. I was testing 44x on 1.27 on prime95 and when i was looking away for a minute, the computer restarted. I immediately bumped it up to back 1.28 thinking something went wrong. Afterwards, I wanted to see if I could go higher to 45x, and after setting it, upon booting up, cpuz is saying its 44x, not 45x. Then i started seeing the cpu get throttled down to 16x, even though i have that disabled as per your setup, and it wasnt doing that before. I tried to go back to 44 and then back to 45, but it kept saying 44 on real temp and core temp as well. I even tried going to 46x, and it still says 44x. Vid says 1.301 during 100% load.

what is going on?

btw i kept seeing the core voltage higher than what i set it during the prime test some times a full step up (i put 1.29 and during test its 1.3). Is this normal? or is it the offset working? I dont think i have the option to alter than in my bios.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ajresendez*
> 
> Well I tried running prime with 7000mb and all the workers would just stop as soon as I started prime. Went down to 6000mb and it ran prime without errors for 14 hours before I stopped it. Should I be worried?
> I had the vcore set in offset mode with offset of -.05 ran at 1.184vcore during prime according to cpuid.


before doing that next time, open up task manager, and see how much RAM you have available.
It could be that you went over its amount.

I don't think you should be worried, but try re-running it for 1hr again, and make sure you have a few options ticked in prime -> sum and rounding errors ticked under advanced.

EDIT here you go:

Swag, I suggest you put these two images in the OP


----------



## ajresendez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> before doing that next time, open up task manager, and see how much RAM you have available.
> It could be that you went over its amount.
> I don't think you should be worried, but try re-running it for 1hr again, and make sure you have a few options ticked in prime -> sum and rounding errors ticked under advanced.
> EDIT here you go:
> Swag, I suggest you put these two images in the OP


thanks + rep.

I got to 4.4ghz on that vcore so seems I have a decent clocker.


----------



## jim53182

Ok Folks you know I love computers except when I hate them....

I wasn't happy with the job Arctic Silver was doing and my temps, so I tried a new product indigo extreme, So far it looks promising temp wise, time will tell.

Ok when i was cleaning the goo from the Arctic Silver off, I F'ed up, I had the chip removed and was de-greasing the hold down clamp with the solvent provided, put it together and it wouldn't post, took it apart to see why the CPU light was lit and low and behold a few pins in the socket, appear to have been bent, I am guessing the cloth caught a few of the pins... and faster then a cats tail under a rocker I was screwed. ok we I got another Mobo installed it and it posts, boots, etc, flashed the latest Bios, loaded the OC profile check and double check everything look ok...
Boot it up again OK, expensive lesson but all is well, temps seem lower bla bla bla, I noticed I had an older prime (25) so I update it with the latest and it run and off to the hockey game i go... (home team wins in a dramatic finish 2 goals in 80 secs left 3rd period for the good part of the day) I get home look to check prime, the desk tops are empty, event viewer is empty except a note of unexpected shutdown 2:45 into prime, no other error codes, nothing, nada, zip, Prime log has no errors noted, all passed up to that point, speed fan temp log nothing weird or out of place...

Any Ideas? I ran MS memory test 2x all passed nothing abnormal. I am thinking what the HE11

Ideas, do I go back to manual and restart from scratch what?

I do notice the newer prime liked a little higher VID but the offset picked it up... ok Ideas


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ajresendez*
> 
> thanks + rep.
> I got to 4.4ghz on that vcore so seems I have a decent clocker.


My pleasure mate!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim53182*
> 
> Ok Folks you know I love computers except when I hate them....
> I wasn't happy with the job Arctic Silver was doing and my temps, so I tried a new product indigo extreme, So far it looks promising temp wise, time will tell.
> Ok when i was cleaning the goo from the Arctic Silver off, I F'ed up, I had the chip removed and was de-greasing the hold down clamp with the solvent provided, put it together and it wouldn't post, took it apart to see why the CPU light was lit and low and behold a few pins in the socket, appear to have been bent, I am guessing the cloth caught a few of the pins... and faster then a cats tail under a rocker I was screwed. ok we I got another Mobo installed it and it posts, boots, etc, flashed the latest Bios, loaded the OC profile check and double check everything look ok...
> Boot it up again OK, expensive lesson but all is well, temps seem lower bla bla bla, I noticed I had an older prime (25) so I update it with the latest and it run and off to the hockey game i go... (home team wins in a dramatic finish 2 goals in 80 secs left 3rd period for the good part of the day) I get home look to check prime, the desk tops are empty, event viewer is empty except a note of unexpected shutdown 2:45 into prime, no other error codes, nothing, nada, zip, Prime log has no errors noted, all passed up to that point, speed fan temp log nothing weird or out of place...
> Any Ideas? I ran MS memory test 2x all passed nothing abnormal. I am thinking what the HE11
> Ideas, do I go back to manual and restart from scratch what?
> I do notice the newer prime liked a little higher VID but the offset picked it up... ok Ideas


go on stock, and check it isn't something related to your pins being possibly bent.
I would forget OC'ing for the time being (or even reverting to what used to be stable) -> and then once you establish stock is fine, then start again with manual


----------



## jim53182

Will do. will prime it stock for a bit


----------



## jim53182

I don;t suppose I am the only one to bend pins.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim53182*
> 
> Will do. will prime it stock for a bit


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim53182*
> 
> I don;t suppose I am the only one to bend pins.


I bent pins once on my old PC....it never ran really the same, even after my OC was stable and all


----------



## jim53182

ok so assuming it run ok in prime stock, then start oc'ing from scratch...

if not take the replacement MOBO back to the store for a replacement... more or less


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim53182*
> 
> ok so assuming it run ok in prime stock, then start oc'ing from scratch...
> if not take the replacement MOBO back to the store for a replacement... more or less


indeed that's what I would do.
Fingers crossed everything is ok.
Just that your OC is unstable for some reason.

Just do the testing on stock first


----------



## Bebop

anyone have an idea of why i was seeing 44x despite inputting 45-46x in bios (see earlier post)? i would appreciate any clarification. thanks in advance


----------



## jim53182

ok
well I will try to repair the original bd over the next few days if that doesn't work ASUS will replace socket for 55 bucks then I will have a spare...


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bebop*
> 
> anyone have an idea of why i was seeing 44x despite inputting 45-46x in bios (see earlier post)? i would appreciate any clarification. thanks in advance


Didn't know the answer sorry. But my guess is due to it not being on full load?
Or power saving options in the bios or windows

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim53182*
> 
> ok
> well I will try to repair the original bd over the next few days if that doesn't work ASUS will replace socket for 55 bucks then I will have a spare...


Sounds fair.


----------



## erazor07

Got my system prime stable at 4.5ghz with 1.288v and system temps reach 79c max with room temp 21c

Is 79c normal for 4.5ghz @ 1.288v? I am using a Zalman CNPS 9900 MAX cooler


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erazor07*
> 
> Got my system prime stable at 4.5ghz with 1.288v and system temps reach 79c max with room temp 21c
> Is 79c normal for 4.5ghz @ 1.288v? I am using a Zalman CNPS 9900 MAX cooler


perfectly fine!


----------



## Bebop

I think i may have found the issue. In advanced, cpu config, it says my CPU ratio Range is 16-44, which explains why it is maxing out at 44. Going into Power and Management , the first line says CPU Ratio set to Auto with no other pre-defined values. Should i just change this to 16-50, what do you recommend?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bebop*
> 
> I think i may have found the issue. In advanced, cpu config, it says my CPU ratio Range is 16-44, which explains why it is maxing out at 44. Going into Power and Management , the first line says CPU Ratio set to Auto with no other pre-defined values. Should i just change this to 16-50, what do you recommend?


try it - nothing to lose really!


----------



## Fallout323f

Finally flashed my bios p8Z77-V to ver.1708.
Some improvements i hope.


----------



## Bebop

small correction, it actually says 16-34 and when I changed the CPU ratio in the advanced tab, it disabled turbo mode (which I am assuming is what allowed me to go past that 16-34 range in the first place) and set all the cores to the new value (45 in this case).


----------



## Bebop

bah, it didnt do anything, still showing up as 44x on boot. i have no idea why its doing this


----------



## erazor07

I would like to know what CPU Fixed Frequency does and if it should stay on 350 with my cpu running at 4.5 instead of the 4.8 shown on the guide?


----------



## SimpleTech

@Bebop, Try reflashing your BIOS. I had a similar issue with my Deluxe and the only way around it was by reflashing it. Is your MEI up-to-date?


----------



## Orc Warlord

any idea how i can revert back to my old bios? the stupid asus suite updated my bios and now its giving me issues with my old OC profile...

i was 4.8ghz @ offset +0.185 and it worked fine but now I'm going over 1.4v which isn't what i want.

Manual voltage @ 1.384 is stable for 4.8ghz and +0.185 was working for that voltage but the new bios overshoots voltage beyond that...

I can't flash back it says OUTDATED BIOS.. any way to flash the old bios?


----------



## Bebop

aha! I figured it out. It was the DRAM speed. I had it set to 1333 (using samsung wonder ram) with the intention of OC that after I was done with CPU and once I changed it to 1600 cpuz recognized the multiplier of 45. Hooray!

Orc, i am new, so I dont know much, but did you try the ez flash from usb method?


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orc Warlord*
> 
> any idea how i can revert back to my old bios? the stupid asus suite updated my bios and now its giving me issues with my old OC profile...
> 
> i was 4.8ghz @ offset +0.185 and it worked fine but now I'm going over 1.4v which isn't what i want.
> 
> Manual voltage @ 1.384 is stable for 4.8ghz and +0.185 was working for that voltage but the new bios overshoots voltage beyond that...
> 
> I can't flash back it says OUTDATED BIOS.. any way to flash the old bios?


Can you make the voltage in the new BIOS 1.384 and try running that to see if it's stable. If it is, all we need to do is redo your offset and you can be on your merry way.


----------



## Orc Warlord

yeah the 1.384 is stable because i was panicking and 12 hour prime95'd it last night lol

no idea how to make the offset stable









can you please help me with that?


----------



## Bebop

I am at 4.5 (i5 3570k) using 1.33 vcore with LLC at 1.5 and my temps are around 70-75C during prime. Previous voltages have bsod. I would like to lower the temps if I can, any ideas on what you would do?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orc Warlord*
> 
> yeah the 1.384 is stable because i was panicking and 12 hour prime95'd it last night lol
> no idea how to make the offset stable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can you please help me with that?


put on prime 95, open core temp, give me your VID value.

You take your vcore (1.384) and minus that by your VID = your offset value
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bebop*
> 
> I am at 4.5 (i5 3570k) using 1.33 vcore with LLC at 1.5 and my temps are around 70-75C during prime. Previous voltages have bsod. I would like to lower the temps if I can, any ideas on what you would do?


-Lowering your vcore, thus lowering your clock.
-Getting a better cooler
-Putting your PC into a freezer, quite literally
-Reducing LLC


----------



## BigJoeGrizzly

Are there any noticeable performance gains going from 4.4GHz to 4.5GHz? I'm currently stable at 4.4GHz with 1.20 volts, but I see most people go the 4.5GHz route, but I know its probably going to require a good amount more voltage. I just want to know if its worth the increases in voltage and temperature?


----------



## stickg1

I followed the guide in the OP 100% and I'm beginning to think I just have the worst chip ever. I need 1.4v for 4.6GHz, 1.375v for 4.5GHz, 1.31v for 4.4, 1.275 for 4.3. I've tried everything and it simply wont work without putting massive voltage to my chip, way more than the average i5-3570k. Although the voltage is really high, the temps are liveable at 4.5GHz.

Is there something I'm missing or did I just get unlucky with my 3570k?

EDIT: Motherboard is ASUS P8Z77-V Pro


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigJoeGrizzly*
> 
> Are there any noticeable performance gains going from 4.4GHz to 4.5GHz? I'm currently stable at 4.4GHz with 1.20 volts, but I see most people go the 4.5GHz route, but I know its probably going to require a good amount more voltage. I just want to know if its worth the increases in voltage and temperature?


Like I recommend, many people go for the 4.5GHz route. Mostly because the voltage difference between 4.3 and 4.5 is very very tiny. Now, if in your case the voltage difference is very large, I would recommend just doing 4.4GHz. The OC benefit as I like to call it, ends around that mark. Anything after it is just for e-peen. Just like why I like my CPU running at 4.8 is because full 100% OCN e-peen.


----------



## Bebop

Im using H100 in a 4 fan push pull with Noctua fans inside a HAF XM case. When I said LLC I actually meant PLL ( I have been following the guide and got confused with the two terms when I wrote here). So PLL is at 1.5, should I still lower it? My LLC is on ultra high as per guide.

If say I keep it at 4.5 and prime temps are bet 70-75C, and it passes 12 hr mark, is this doable? To put it in perspective, my 4.4 clock was at 1.28 and didnt go much over 60C. Is it worth it?

edit: I was writing my response when you guys started talking about my final question. It just feels like my setup should be able to do 4.5 with lower temps, but something is holding it back.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bebop*
> 
> Im using H100 in a 4 fan push pull with Noctua fans inside a HAF XM case. When I said LLC I actually meant PLL ( I have been following the guide and got confused with the two terms when I wrote here). So PLL is at 1.5, should I still lower it? My LLC is on ultra high as per guide.
> 
> If say I keep it at 4.5 and prime temps are bet 70-75C, and it passes 12 hr mark, is this doable? To put it in perspective, my 4.4 clock was at 1.28 and didnt go much over 60C. Is it worth it?


No, it is not worth it. I'd recommend just sticking with 4.4GHz and reap the better temps. Makes barely any difference.


----------



## Bebop

roger, I will finalize the 4.4 voltage and do a 12 hr test. Then its onto OC memory and finally GPU. Thanks for the advise


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bebop*
> 
> roger, I will finalize the 4.4 voltage and do a 12 hr test. Then its onto OC memory and finally GPU. Thanks for the advise


Your welcome. I can help you with either of those OCs but those are pretty much straightforward so I don't think you'll need my help.


----------



## Bebop

I would appreciate the help with either. Ive never done GPU so it will be a learning process, and ive got these 30nm sammy sticks that should be fun to play with


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bebop*
> 
> I would appreciate the help with either. Ive never done GPU so it will be a learning process, and ive got these 30nm sammy sticks that should be fun to play with


Those sticks will perform amazingly. I'll help you with the GPU when the time comes.


----------



## BigJoeGrizzly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Like I recommend, many people go for the 4.5GHz route. Mostly because the voltage difference between 4.3 and 4.5 is very very tiny. Now, if in your case the voltage difference is very large, I would recommend just doing 4.4GHz. The OC benefit as I like to call it, ends around that mark. Anything after it is just for e-peen. Just like why I like my CPU running at 4.8 is because full 100% OCN e-peen.


I want e-peen, hahaha. I didn't get a 3770k and an H80i for nothing!


----------



## Bebop

BTw, do you know anything about the iGPU voltage settings, right now mine is set to Offset and you dont mention it at all in your guide


----------



## JohnnyGrey

I posted a few pages back and made the mistake of jumping into Offset too early.

Simple question, if I find my stable vCore, and have my VID noted, s it possible that the board isn't properly reading the VID? It seems the board wanted to pump way too much voltage into the chip when a manual voltage setting much less was stable.

Judging by others people's success stories, looks like I got a mid-range chip. Be nice to run it on lower voltage, especially with my tiny build, but 4.5ghz @1. 288v is fine with me!

Oh and I just picked up an EVGA 660ti SC 3GB today







last piece of the puzzle!


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigJoeGrizzly*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Like I recommend, many people go for the 4.5GHz route. Mostly because the voltage difference between 4.3 and 4.5 is very very tiny. Now, if in your case the voltage difference is very large, I would recommend just doing 4.4GHz. The OC benefit as I like to call it, ends around that mark. Anything after it is just for e-peen. Just like why I like my CPU running at 4.8 is because full 100% OCN e-peen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want e-peen, hahaha. I didn't get a 3770k and an H80i for nothing!
Click to expand...

I have a 3570k.







Of course, e-peen is like 90% of why most of us buy great PCs and make it look amazing.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bebop*
> 
> BTw, do you know anything about the iGPU voltage settings, right now mine is set to Offset and you dont mention it at all in your guide


Just leave it at offset, if you don't use it, it won't matter. If you use it, you can't OC it anyways.


----------



## BigJoeGrizzly

Currently working on OC'ing to 4.5GHz on my 3770K, and so far I'm at 1.24 volts. Temperatures in Prime 95 (small fft) are 83, 92, 92, and 86 on cores 1-4. I'm using an H80i, and my voltage seems pretty tame compared to how high some people go, but my temps seem outrageous. Obviously, I know when comparing it to a 212+ evo, its holding up well (as in, not causing the CPU to have to throttle), but that seems EXTREMELY hot for such a "low" voltage on a pretty good closed loop liquid cooler no less.


----------



## SimpleTech

Here's my other 3770K that I got from Micro Center a few weeks ago:



Going to try higher.


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigJoeGrizzly*
> 
> Currently working on OC'ing to 4.5GHz on my 3770K, and so far I'm at 1.24 volts. Temperatures in Prime 95 (small fft) are 83, 92, 92, and 86 on cores 1-4. I'm using an H80i, and my voltage seems pretty tame compared to how high some people go, but my temps seem outrageous. Obviously, I know when comparing it to a 212+ evo, its holding up well (as in, not causing the CPU to have to throttle), but that seems EXTREMELY hot for such a "low" voltage on a pretty good closed loop liquid cooler no less.


That seems really hot for such a low voltage. Are you sure the pump is seated all the way? Maybe you should get some better thermal paste and make sure it spreads evenly.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> That seems really hot for such a low voltage. Are you sure the pump is seated all the way? Maybe you should get some better thermal paste and make sure it spreads evenly.


I'm at the same temps, at the same clock, with a i7 3770K and a antec 920, at 1.265v - so his temps aren't actually that high, unless mine are too.


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I'm at the same temps, at the same clock, with a i7 3770K and a antec 920, at 1.265v - so his temps aren't actually that high, unless mine are too.


I guess it's hard for me to gauge because I have a 3570k and either my motherboard or chip is messed up. I need 1.375v for 4.5GHz and my temps after 30 minutes of prime are 75c on the hottest core.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> I guess it's hard for me to gauge because I have a 3570k and either my motherboard or chip is messed up. I need 1.375v for 4.5GHz and my temps after 30 minutes of prime are 75c on the hottest core.


30mins isn't enough.
My hottest temps after around 1hr are around 65-70c.
You have to give it a good 3-5hrs, as it is a certain FFT size that sores my temps up.


----------



## Bebop

what do you guys think about "unparking cpu" cores. I believe it has something to do with the C-states, in particular C6. It is "supposed" to increase performance for games such as planetside 2 (which I am going to play heavily). I saw it mentioned in a guide to tweak settings and also some threads here as well. This is the tool you are supposed to use.

In the guide in this thread, it says to disable the C-states except for cpu c1e.

anybody know anything about this? any chance it will screw up stable OC's if done?


----------



## junkerde

dang, i don't know why i can't lower my cpu pll voltage, all it says is Minimum must be 1.80v, and maximum must be 1.90v, there is no way to lower it. im on an asus p8z77v-lk, just wanna get lower temps


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *junkerde*
> 
> dang, i don't know why i can't lower my cpu pll voltage, all it says is Minimum must be 1.80v, and maximum must be 1.90v, there is no way to lower it. im on an asus p8z77v-lk, just wanna get lower temps


pll won't change much - LLC will on the other hand change temps


----------



## junkerde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> pll won't change much - LLC will on the other hand change temps


My llc is on ultra high (75%), any lower and my voltage will be low at load and cause instability. Windows boots up with it going to 1.28v, and with llc at 75% it loads at 1.27v which is stable. So I can't lower it anymore than that (to 50%), or else it goes down to 1.25v where it will be unstable.


----------



## Fallout323f

vid 1.2710
stable vcore needed 1.264v
offset? -0.005?


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fallout323f*
> 
> vid 1.2710
> stable vcore needed 1.264v
> offset? -0.005?


Seriously guys. offset doesn't mean a darn thing when you use a .005 vcore change. thats like someone taking a 9 volt battery and replacing it with a 9volt battery..... .005 means nothing. We always recommend chnages of vcore of .01 because of the meaningless of .005. This is directed at just you it's at everyone using Offset to find an Overclock.

Offset is for later stability after finding OC's to low power consumption through your plug hence making bills cheaper.

That above statement is a completely lie based on the activities of your computers CPU functionality and background operations. Your CPU always jumps a bit on the clock based on what running in the background. So your offset will never even be all that useful from the constant movement of the vcore, due to the clocks changing based on needs.

I stated this a while back as well. Offset actually makes a more demanding scenario for your CPU in power consumption. You CPU has to know to go oh hey I need to clock up, better up the vcore needs making it need even more vcore to do this making your total vcore needs higher than if you just used manual vcore. It might not be a big difference but it does change, it's like our brains during a test your frontal lobe starts to feel a bit weird because you are constantly tossing things around in your brain making it work harder than normal.

Running manual doesn't harm anything in the CPU at all. it doesn't put harm into it at all. Ivy Bridge is a beast of a CPU for toughness. be nice to it and let it have the vcore. Ivy has the heat limits where it has no vcore limits, unlike Sandy Bridge which had vcore limits but no heat limit.

If you are going to Overclock your CPU use manual. It's much much easier


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *junkerde*
> 
> My llc is on ultra high (75%), any lower and my voltage will be low at load and cause instability. Windows boots up with it going to 1.28v, and with llc at 75% it loads at 1.27v which is stable. So I can't lower it anymore than that (to 50%), or else it goes down to 1.25v where it will be unstable.


I know - but that's what will reduce temps.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fallout323f*
> 
> vid 1.2710
> stable vcore needed 1.264v
> offset? -0.005?


that's correct.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Seriously guys. offset doesn't mean a darn thing when you use a .005 vcore change. thats like someone taking a 9 volt battery and replacing it with a 9volt battery..... .005 means nothing. We always recommend chnages of vcore of .01 because of the meaningless of .005. This is directed at just you it's at everyone using Offset to find an Overclock.
> Offset is for later stability after finding OC's to low power consumption through your plug hence making bills cheaper.
> That above statement is a completely lie based on the activities of your computers CPU functionality and background operations. Your CPU always jumps a bit on the clock based on what running in the background. So your offset will never even be all that useful from the constant movement of the vcore, due to the clocks changing based on needs.
> I stated this a while back as well. Offset actually makes a more demanding scenario for your CPU in power consumption. You CPU has to know to go oh hey I need to clock up, better up the vcore needs making it need even more vcore to do this making your total vcore needs higher than if you just used manual vcore. It might not be a big difference but it does change, it's like our brains during a test your frontal lobe starts to feel a bit weird because you are constantly tossing things around in your brain making it work harder than normal.
> Running manual doesn't harm anything in the CPU at all. it doesn't put harm into it at all. Ivy Bridge is a beast of a CPU for toughness. be nice to it and let it have the vcore. Ivy has the heat limits where it has no vcore limits, unlike Sandy Bridge which had vcore limits but no heat limit.
> If you are going to Overclock your CPU use manual. It's much much easier


I think you contradicted yourself.
The guy has a stable OC on manual and wants to go to offset....
If you are anti offset, no problems, but I found that manual rendered higher temps over time.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I know - but that's what will reduce temps.
> that's correct.
> I think you contradicted yourself.
> The guy has a stable OC on manual and wants to go to offset....
> If you are anti offset, no problems, but I found that manual rendered higher temps over time.


manual isn't for keeping a OC stable it's to find them. offset is to use an OC


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> manual isn't for keeping a OC stable it's to find them. offset is to use an OC


ok...so the guy has found his manual vcore, and now his asking for guidance on what offset to use...
At least that's what I gathered form his post...


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> ok...so the guy has found his manual vcore, and now his asking for guidance on what offset to use...
> At least that's what I gathered form his post...


Yup and I wsn't pointing directly at him. It's the point that a .005 offset doesn't do anything for a CPU you might as well use manual. Manual should be used instead of a offset if the offset isn't atleast over .03 vcore deviation.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Yup and I wsn't pointing directly at him. It's the point that a .005 offset doesn't do anything for a CPU you might as well use manual. Manual should be used instead of a offset if the offset isn't atleast over .03 vcore deviation.


understood


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> understood


sorry about that


----------



## JohnnyGrey

I got a BSOD last night while playing TF2. Oh noes! I'd like to test my stability with Prime95, but trying to download it from the mersenne.org website keeps timing out 264kb into the download. Can anyone email me the latest zip file of the install? All the other websites end up redirecting me to the mersenne website. I can't seem to find an actual mirror.

Email is my username @gmail.com


----------



## jim53182

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> indeed that's what I would do.
> Fingers crossed everything is ok.
> Just that your OC is unstable for some reason.
> Just do the testing on stock first


Looks like we are good to go, 4.4Ghz offset +0.010 mode, clean event viewer log just rolling up on 12 hours of custom prime with 84% ram usage.



Concerning the Indigo extreme TIM I will have some hard data up about 20 min l post them when I am done.


----------



## Bebop

try here http://files.extremeoverclocking.com/file.php?f=205 JohnnyGrey


----------



## Bebop

I am currently at 9hrs into prime with 4.4 @ 1.28v (cpuz report 1.288 and core temp report VID at 1.3010). No errors so far, but after jim mentioned event logs, I see that i have a bunch of WHEA warnings (event19). I read here that this is the same as unstable. thoughts?


----------



## jim53182

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim53182*
> 
> Concerning the Indigo extreme TIM I will have some hard data up about 20 min l post them when I am done.


Here are my results comparing Arctic Silver 5 vs Indigo Extreme, All temps are in Celsius stuff looks to be pretty decent improvement to me.



Don't know if anyone else finds this useful but I did.


----------



## junkerde

whea errors can be bad if you get them frequently. I never get them at all even when running prime 95, you have to make sure you bump that voltage up, maybe even into an uncomfortable area, if you get those.


----------



## Bebop

I bumped vcore up a notch, lets see what that does. thanks for confirming with me. btw what allowed you to jump to 4.5 on your 3770k from the 4.3 on your 3570k, was the cpu the only difference or did you change coolers/cases/etc?


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim53182*
> 
> Here are my results comparing Arctic Silver 5 vs Indigo Extreme, All temps are in Celsius stuff looks to be pretty decent improvement to me.
> 
> Don't know if anyone else finds this useful but I did.


I love using Indigo Xtreme in my rig as well. its great stuff isn't it.


----------



## jim53182

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> I love using Indigo Xtreme in my rig as well. its great stuff isn't it.


Well aside from my little adventure bending pins (will have a spare when it gets back from ASUS replacing the socket) and loosing the first TIM then freaking me out when it pegged to 100c out of the gate after like 10 seconds... then it chilled to and followed the profile more or less.
I was a little surprised how quick temp raised. As to the results and not being messy yea I like that part just took some getting used too...

are you seeing similar results in your rig?


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim53182*
> 
> Well aside from my little adventure bending pins (will have a spare when it gets back from ASUS replacing the socket) and loosing the first TIM then freaking me out when it pegged to 100c out of the gate after like 10 seconds... then it chilled to and followed the profile more or less.
> I was a little surprised how quick temp raised. As to the results and not being messy yea I like that part just took some getting used too...
> are you seeing similar results in your rig?


Darn close a bit better but depends on chips and such due to vcore's really.


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JohnnyGrey*
> 
> I got a BSOD last night while playing TF2. Oh noes! I'd like to test my stability with Prime95, but trying to download it from the mersenne.org website keeps timing out 264kb into the download. Can anyone email me the latest zip file of the install? All the other websites end up redirecting me to the mersenne website. I can't seem to find an actual mirror.
> Email is my username @gmail.com


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bebop*
> 
> try here http://files.extremeoverclocking.com/file.php?f=205 JohnnyGrey


Actually, try here: http://www.softpedia.com/get/Others/Home-Education/Prime95.shtml

The one Bebop linked is the older version from 2010.


----------



## Bebop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*
> 
> Actually, try here: http://www.softpedia.com/get/Others/Home-Education/Prime95.shtml
> The one Bebop linked is the older version from 2010.


woops good catch. luckily, I was using the latest version. sry johnny


----------



## JohnnyGrey

All good. Looks like the "External Mirrors" on the Softpedia all link back to mersenne. But I chose one of the softpedia mirrors, and it works.

I'll start Prime95 and check for stability


----------



## Bebop

not a big fan of that softpedia site, they trick you with false download buttons. =\

ever since i bumped up my vcore, no more whea logs. yay


----------



## JohnnyGrey

I got a BSOD about a half hour into prime95, error 0xD1. Anyone know what setting I need to change? Is it RAM related?

Unfortunately, after installing my GTX 660ti yesterdat, I can no longer access or see the post/UEFI/Windows load screens. This new card doesn't scale the image up to a format this Auria 2560x1440 monitor can display, when the 8800GT I took out could.

Can I access the full BIOS settings with ROG connect? I have a laptop I can use.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JohnnyGrey*
> 
> I got a BSOD about a half hour into prime95, error 0xD1. Anyone know what setting I need to change? Is it RAM related?
> 
> Unfortunately, after installing my GTX 660ti yesterdat, I can no longer access or see the post/UEFI/Windows load screens. This new card doesn't scale the image up to a format this Auria 2560x1440 monitor can display, when the 8800GT I took out could.
> 
> Can I access the full BIOS settings with ROG connect? I have a laptop I can use.


I honestly see no point in ROG connect other than if you don't have a monitor on hand with you. It may be RAM related. Make sure it is not overclocked when trying to determine the CPU Overclock. If it is on default speed and timings, run memtest for 8 hours and see if you get any errors. Any errors indicate bad RAM if you run it on default speed and timings and on the correct voltage.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim53182*
> 
> Looks like we are good to go, 4.4Ghz offset +0.010 mode, clean event viewer log just rolling up on 12 hours of custom prime with 84% ram usage.
> 
> Concerning the Indigo extreme TIM I will have some hard data up about 20 min l post them when I am done.


Looks good!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim53182*
> 
> Here are my results comparing Arctic Silver 5 vs Indigo Extreme, All temps are in Celsius stuff looks to be pretty decent improvement to me.
> 
> Don't know if anyone else finds this useful but I did.


Useful - thanks
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JohnnyGrey*
> 
> I got a BSOD about a half hour into prime95, error 0xD1. Anyone know what setting I need to change? Is it RAM related?
> Unfortunately, after installing my GTX 660ti yesterdat, I can no longer access or see the post/UEFI/Windows load screens. This new card doesn't scale the image up to a format this Auria 2560x1440 monitor can display, when the 8800GT I took out could.
> Can I access the full BIOS settings with ROG connect? I have a laptop I can use.


You got the latest drivers etc?
As I don't think that's normal.


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bebop*
> 
> I am currently at 9hrs into prime with 4.4 @ 1.28v (cpuz report 1.288 and core temp report VID at 1.3010). No errors so far, but after jim mentioned event logs, I see that i have a bunch of WHEA warnings (event19). I read here that this is the same as unstable. thoughts?


Do you have a 3570K? If so what batch number? I just got mine and it takes abnormally high voltages to reach 4.4/4.5GHz but the temps are all in check.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Do you have a 3570K? If so what batch number? I just got mine and it takes abnormally high voltages to reach 4.4/4.5GHz but the temps are all in check.


Anecdotally I've observed that many recent 3570/3770Ks do not do well with voltages. Past week 26 of year 2 (i.e. 226 or higher near the beginning of the batch number) just aren't good candidates for low-voltage OCing. I've observed that late year 1 and early year 2 IBs seem to do the best.


----------



## JohnnyGrey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> You got the latest drivers etc?
> As I don't think that's normal.


I had the latest stable release installed before I swapped out the 8800GT. It seems to be a common problem with this monitor. I have since circumvented the issue by hooking up my old-school Dell 15" LCD as a secondary monitor, although it looks pretty terrible next to a 27" IPS panel lol. I have the latest beta drivers downloaded, but not installed. I should install them, now that I am hooked on Assassin's Creed 3. Looks like there's a substantial performance increase.

Now that I'm able to access the BIOS/UEFI, I bumped up my vCore to 1.290v, increased my RAM voltage to 1.4v, lowered the timings to what 99% of owners are able to get: 9-9-9-24 @1866mhz.

Running stability test again, I'm about 30 minutes into it as I'm typing this.

Once again, I gotta hand it to ya guys, the help y'all are providing is amazing, and I commend and thank you for it!


----------



## SimpleTech

Here's my 3770K @ 4.7GHz. Awaiting on using my Alphacool NexXxoS Monsta 480 tomorrow...


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*
> 
> Here's my 3770K @ 4.7GHz. Awaiting on using my Alphacool NexXxoS Monsta 480 tomorrow...


very nice temps @ that clock!


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Anecdotally I've observed that many recent 3570/3770Ks do not do well with voltages. Past week 26 of year 2 (i.e. 226 or higher near the beginning of the batch number) just aren't good candidates for low-voltage OCing. I've observed that late year 1 and early year 2 IBs seem to do the best.


So perhaps my high voltage is the new norm fir the latest batches of ivy chips?


----------



## Bebop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Do you have a 3570K? If so what batch number? I just got mine and it takes abnormally high voltages to reach 4.4/4.5GHz but the temps are all in check.


My batch # 3222B219



4.4 @ 1.29v and no whea errors
OK I can now move on to memory and gpu. need to read up on how to overclock those successfully


----------



## JohnnyGrey

Batch # 3221C081 (purchased 11/07/12)
4.5ghz
1.290v (1.288v reported by CPU-Z under load)

Hmm, is there a batch listing thread or reference somewhere? We should get a spread sheet or something going listing batch numbers, vCore, and clock speeds, and see if there's any pattern going.


----------



## stickg1

We should include temp to because at 1.375 i get temps similar to 1.25 on an older batch.


----------



## iwalkwithedead

I ran IntelBurnTest 10x but the picture didn't turn out so I just started it up again to show it better. It was stable and successful with those 10x. Anyways, look good? I didn't like the max temps but eh.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iwalkwithedead*
> 
> 
> I ran IntelBurnTest 10x but the picture didn't turn out so I just started it up again to show it better. It was stable and successful with those 10x. Anyways, look good? I didn't like the max temps but eh.


looks good mate!


----------



## Bebop

what do you think i should first test for my memory? 1866/2133?

my goal is to try reach 2400 and see if it will be stable for 24/7. i read most reach them at 1.5v

using samsung green 4x4gb


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bebop*
> 
> what do you think i should first test for my memory? 1866/2133?
> my goal is to try reach 2400 and see if it will be stable for 24/7. i read most reach them at 1.5v
> using samsung green 4x4gb


Have you done research on your CPU and the benefits of if even overclocking your memory is worth it?
As far as I know the benefits are not worth the time, the performance is almost nothing, that is as far as I know and researched. For SB & IB 1600mhz is a perfect balance if that is what you have.


----------



## Bebop

hi iwwtd,
I had not considered that. my logic was that I should OC memory because I can (heh XD)

would you kindly provide me with a link to where you found these conclusions? I tried to do some search on this site and didnt come up with anything useful.

what is the preferred benchmark tool to use to check and see if the oc on memory is doing anything? currently using super pi and i saw a decrease of ~30ms between 1600-1866

edit: i found out about AIDA64 and it seems like a good tool for memory benchmarks (got a license key at 



)


----------



## junkerde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bebop*
> 
> I bumped vcore up a notch, lets see what that does. thanks for confirming with me. btw what allowed you to jump to 4.5 on your 3770k from the 4.3 on your 3570k, was the cpu the only difference or did you change coolers/cases/etc?


lol you should've quoted me but now I see this is directed at me. Ultimately it was the CPU. I guess the 3570k chip I had was, i guess you can say subpar, at overclocking, not the worst though. The 3770k did way better and I am seeing better temps at this overclock, I'll probably try to aim for 4.8ghz when I replace this HYPER 212 i have with a liquid cooler, maybe a cooler master h100 or something along those lines.


----------



## Bebop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *junkerde*
> 
> lol you should've quoted me but now I see this is directed at me. Ultimately it was the CPU. I guess the 3570k chip I had was, i guess you can say subpar, at overclocking, not the worst though. The 3770k did way better and I am seeing better temps at this overclock, I'll probably try to aim for 4.8ghz when I replace this HYPER 212 i have with a liquid cooler, maybe a cooler master h100 or something along those lines.


I think i learned how to quote after i posted that









make sure the h100 can fit in your rig


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bebop*
> 
> what do you think i should first test for my memory? 1866/2133?
> my goal is to try reach 2400 and see if it will be stable for 24/7. i read most reach them at 1.5v
> using samsung green 4x4gb


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bebop*
> 
> hi iwwtd,
> I had not considered that. my logic was that I should OC memory because I can (heh XD)
> would you kindly provide me with a link to where you found these conclusions? I tried to do some search on this site and didnt come up with anything useful.
> what is the preferred benchmark tool to use to check and see if the oc on memory is doing anything? currently using super pi and i saw a decrease of ~30ms between 1600-1866
> edit: i found out about AIDA64 and it seems like a good tool for memory benchmarks (got a license key at
> 
> 
> 
> )


OC'ing memory in 90% of cases is rendered useless.
OC'ing GFX that are top-tier ones are also almost useless.

Of course there might be a slight benefit, but take my GFX for example - I can't actually use more than 60FPS,a s my monitor is 60hz, so what's the point of getting 20FPS extra, to get it from 100 to 120.

As for ram, that's the same thing - you most probably won't notice a difference between those speeds, and more so don't need to.
Heck even CPU's these days don't do it - but I did it upon impulse.

If you really want to OC ram - then go to either a OC you know, or stock voltages, and then start OC'ing ram.


----------



## stickg1

Anyone have any experience measuring vCore with a multimeter?


----------



## tw33k

I was @ 4.6GHz 1.288v & could run everything thrown at it but lots of WHEA logger warnings at start up. Upped the voltage to 1.312 and all good now. Average temp is 62.9c across all 4 cores (ambient 23.5c)


----------



## Bebop

Yeah ive been bugged by the whea warnings. I was stable at 1.28 @ 4.4, but since I started tinkering with memory and gpu they came back. So i bumped it up to 1.3 and its fine now.

I decided to stick with 1600 for memory as going to 2133 was only about 10% increase in performance and required too many changes to make it happen. I think I am just really inexperienced in memory overclocks, there are so many options!
I did manage to boost my GPU very well with this excellent guide (for 670s), I squeezed an average 7fps out and made a great fan speed curve in the process. Inadvertently, I have memorized the Heaven benchmark by heart.

cheers


----------



## tw33k

To me it looks like too many people are going for the lowest possible voltage at the expense of 100% stability. If the WHEA logger is issuing warning then it's a problem that shouldn't be ignored.

About Heaven benchmark, I can relate. I had the music stuck in my head for days a while back.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> To me it looks like too many people are going for the lowest possible voltage at the expense of 100% stability. If the WHEA logger is issuing warning then it's a problem that shouldn't be ignored.
> About Heaven benchmark, I can relate. I had the music stuck in my head for days a while back.


haha you know you can disable the music right







?


----------



## Bebop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> haha you know you can disable the music right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


i know right. i wouldn't be able to stand it otherwise


----------



## Bebop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> To me it looks like too many people are going for the lowest possible voltage at the expense of 100% stability. If the WHEA logger is issuing warning then it's a problem that shouldn't be ignored.


Isn't that the goal of overclocking though? eek out performance at the least amount of temperature increases, especially since IB is so dependent on low temperatures. Besides, we are just going off the previously achieved settings done by others, and not realizing that our chips may just be different performers and unable to achieve the same performance.

What i think should be done is that for more guides to include WHEA errors as something to look into. I didn;t see it mentioned in a single guide, and it seems to be IB specific. From what i know, even if prime is stable for X hrs, if you have whea then you arent 100% stable, and it could potentially cause OS instability if left unchecked.


----------



## tw33k

What I'm saying is that people ignore WHEA errors because they want the lowest possible voltage for pure e-peen. In my case for example, I was at 4.6GHz 1.288v and it was rock solid except for WHEA warnings. I upped the voltage to 1.31 and no more warnings. I could have kept it @ 1.288v because it "looks" better but I'd prefer to know that I'm running fully stable and the temp difference is negligable. WHEA logger warnings should be ignored IMO, that's what I was getting at.

As for turning Heaven's sound off I didn't know that so thanks...I'll do it for sure next time


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> What I'm saying is that people ignore WHEA errors because they want the lowest possible voltage for pure e-peen. In my case for example, I was at 4.6GHz 1.288v and it was rock solid except for WHEA warnings. I upped the voltage to 1.31 and no more warnings. I could have kept it @ 1.288v because it "looks" better but I'd prefer to know that I'm running fully stable and the temp difference is negligable. WHEA logger warnings should be ignored IMO, that's what I was getting at.
> As for turning Heaven's sound off I didn't know that so thanks...I'll do it for sure next time


haha yeah its located at the top, it is a button.

As for what you are saying i agree with you, one shouldn't be running in such problem, although I also understand bebop's point in "lowest voltage is the goal"
ie. why we start from a low voltage and work our way up and not vice versa.


----------



## tw33k

I agree, the lower the voltage the better but the system needs to be 100% stable. Having the lowest voltage is all well and good but if the system is not completely stable then the job's not done properly. The aim should be a stable system running at the highest clock speed within acceptable temperatures.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> I agree, the lower the voltage the better but the system needs to be 100% stable. Having the lowest voltage is all well and good but if the system is not completely stable then the job's not done properly. The aim should be a stable system running at the highest clock speed within acceptable temperatures.


absolutely agree.
Stability is key in fact, clocks aren't, especially when you hit high temps.


----------



## bigkahuna360

No matter what voltage I have set in BIOS when I boot into Windows it says I have a VID of 1.2910v? Why does the OP's say 1.19v?


----------



## stickg1

All chips are different. Mine is stock at 1.3v


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigkahuna360*
> 
> No matter what voltage I have set in BIOS when I boot into Windows it says I have a VID of 1.2910v? Why does the OP's say 1.19v?


Ignore that, VID is unique to each person


----------



## bigkahuna360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bigkahuna360*
> 
> No matter what voltage I have set in BIOS when I boot into Windows it says I have a VID of 1.2910v? Why does the OP's say 1.19v?
> 
> 
> 
> Ignore that, VID is unique to each person
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> All chips are different. Mine is stock at 1.3v


Thanks guys!


----------



## rexbinary

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Anecdotally I've observed that many recent 3570/3770Ks do not do well with voltages. Past week 26 of year 2 (i.e. 226 or higher near the beginning of the batch number) just aren't good candidates for low-voltage OCing. I've observed that late year 1 and early year 2 IBs seem to do the best.


My batch number is 3218c203 and I'm running i5-3570K @ 4.6GHz 1.192 volts. Still a few good chips in there











Also those of you hunting WHEA errors, I found a way to have an alert pop up anytime you receive a WHEA error. Check the link in my sig for guide on how to set it up. Hope you might find it useful.


----------



## JohnnyGrey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rexbinary*
> 
> My batch number is 3218c203 and I'm running i5-3570K @ 4.6GHz 1.192 volts. Still a few good chips in there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also those of you hunting WHEA errors, I found a way to have an alert pop up anytime you receive a WHEA error. Check the link in my sig for guide on how to set it up. Hope you might find it useful.


Wow dude, that's an insane clock for such a low voltage! Props to you man!! Some people get lucky with their chips, but I ain't complaining, if I can sit at 4.5ghz with acceptable clocks and low enough voltage to not fry my chip, I'm a happy camper.

Suppose I'll upload my screenie of my overclock. This is only roughly four hours. I'm on my computer too much to stress it more than that, and I'd rather not stress it while I'm at work.


PS - OC.net, your script for addind photos and choosing the size displayed inline is awesome. Never seen that in a forum before. Nice not to display a 2560x1440 image in-line


----------



## tw33k

New chip arrived and it's awesome! Batch #: 3230B378 Costa Rica




I just realised too that I had the fans running at 50% so I could have got even better temps.
Unlike a lot of Ivy Bridge chips I've seen including 2 others that I own, this chip doesn't have 1 core displaying temps 10c+ higher than the other cores at idle. All cores are roughly the same temp.

CPU-Z


----------



## tw33k

I've just discovered a good reason not to ignore WHEA logger Event 19 warnings. They are a precursor to a system crash with the error message "WHEA_UNCORRECTABLE_ERROR" I've been playing with the voltage of my new chip seeing how low I could take it and I got a couple of blue screens with this error. Event 19 warnings are reporting that there was an error but the system fixed it. When it can't fix it, it crashes. So for all those who say Event 19 errors are meaningless, you really need to think again because if you are getting these warnings your system is not 100% stable.

ps...forgive the double post


----------



## ajresendez

Need some help guys. I was switching out cases and when I went to re install the motherboard i accidentally hit the cmos button on the back its a maximus v formula. No big deal right? I set all the values exactly as I had them before and go to testing making sure it sticks. CPUZ and Coretemp are both only showing it going up to 3.9ghz it will not go up to the 4.4ghz.

Core temp shows that the multiplier is at 39 when I check the bios it is definitely at 44. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## eatkabab

So I've been reading a lot of this thread and I'm trying to get a good 4.3-4.4ghz clock on my 3570K but having some trouble.

Compared to most people on this site, my VCORE seems to be a little high. I would really like to have it at ~1.22 max but things start to crash while running Prime95 if I lower the offset any more.

Help is HUGELY appreciated.
Thank you.

Here are my current stats:

3570K - Asus P8Z77-I
4.367Ghz, Bus 104, Multiplier 42 (synced)
VCORE 1.04v - 1.288v (1.23v during sustained Prime95)
Offset mode +.090, PLL disabled

Prime95 temps of 82c absolute max (sustained stress avg of 73c)
Idle temp of 39c - 47c
It's a really small computer/case. Also completely silent at idle.

RAM: SAMSUNG 30nm MV-3V4G3D/US
1941.2Mhz 9-9-9-24-1T 1.43v

One odd thing I note; when stress testing and using chrome simultaneously, the shockwave plugin seems to keep failing. Other times I've had chrome crash all together while stressing. I take the crash as a sign of instability, but is shockwave crashing a sign as well?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ajresendez*
> 
> Need some help guys. I was switching out cases and when I went to re install the motherboard i accidentally hit the cmos button on the back its a maximus v formula. No big deal right? I set all the values exactly as I had them before and go to testing making sure it sticks. CPUZ and Coretemp are both only showing it going up to 3.9ghz it will not go up to the 4.4ghz.
> Core temp shows that the multiplier is at 39 when I check the bios it is definitely at 44. Anyone have any ideas?


Several people have reported the issue - I think itis due to not being on manual settings - by that i mean the place where you set the XMP profile etc.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eatkabab*
> 
> So I've been reading a lot of this thread and I'm trying to get a good 4.3-4.4ghz clock on my 3570K but having some trouble.
> Compared to most people on this site, my VCORE seems to be a little high. I would really like to have it at ~1.22 max but things start to crash while running Prime95 if I lower the offset any more.
> Help is HUGELY appreciated.
> Thank you.
> Here are my current stats:
> 3570K - Asus P8Z77-I
> 4.367Ghz, Bus 104, Multiplier 42 (synced)
> VCORE 1.04v - 1.288v (1.23v during sustained Prime95)
> Offset mode +.090, PLL disabled
> Prime95 temps of 82c absolute max (sustained stress avg of 73c)
> Idle temp of 39c - 47c
> It's a really small computer/case. Also completely silent at idle.
> RAM: SAMSUNG 30nm MV-3V4G3D/US
> 1941.2Mhz 9-9-9-24-1T 1.43v
> One odd thing I note; when stress testing and using chrome simultaneously, the shockwave plugin seems to keep failing. Other times I've had chrome crash all together while stressing. I take the crash as a sign of instability, but is shockwave crashing a sign as well?


I think the shockwave problem is due to shockwave and chrome - I've been havingt that problem when streaming a radio station...shockwave player always seems to crash for no given reason...

As for your vcore - all chips are different, but maybe enabling PLL> might help?


----------



## robertapril

I've read about the first 10 pages of this thread until I realized there were 117.

I'm running a 3570K on a P8Z77-V LK with Hyper 212 evo.
Would like a 4.5 (or even better 4.6) overclock.
I'm stable (at least 8 hours pf P95 27.7) at 4.4 with 1.25 and max temp of 83C, but generally at 70C during P95.

I've got a few questions, and I'm sorry if they've already been answered.

Internal PLL Overvoltage: What does it do (other than mess with sleep)?
CPU PLL Voltage: After googling this, I am no closer to understanding when I should change it instead of Vcore.
CPU LLC: Ok, if I understand this correctly (which I'm sure I don't), this makes it so that the voltage never goes below the Vcore I set in the bios. Thus when going from idle (1600MHz) to load (4400+MHz), it should prevent my voltage from going under 1.25 (or wathever I manually/offset set in the bios), and thus prevent an error or crash. The negative side of things being that it can overshoot and give me more voltage (like 1.3 for instance), which raises temp and deterioriates the CPU a tad bit faster.
Is that it? And why go straight to Ultra High instead of High or medium (for less ups/downs and a lower temperature)?
CPU Fixed Frequency: Google was of no help. What is this?
CPU Power Phase Control: Once more, I realize I know nothing. What does it do and why Extreme setting rather than manual (which offers regular to ultra fast settings)?
CPU Power Duty Control: I shouldn't need to use the Extreme (current balance) with sub 4.7 overclocks I assume.
CPU Current Capability: What does this do?

That's a lot of questions. Worst, I've got more! But I'll take a break.
Thanks for anyone who can shed some light on some of these.


----------



## scorpscarx

First off loving working with my P8z77V pro and 3570K, this technology is very neat.

Couple of questions:

Why c-states off instead of auto with offset voltage, just stability because less things are controlling the clock? Will my Wattage still be nice and low with them off?

Should I mess with turbo mode parameters? Like Sin0822 from the other IVY thread here: "If you decide to leave on power saving options, make sure that you increase the turbo current limits for the CPU within the turbo settings list to 200A and 300W to totally maximize Intel Turbo limits; however this might not be needed."

Thanks


----------



## ajresendez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Several people have reported the issue - I think itis due to not being on manual settings - by that i mean the place where you set the XMP profile etc.


I had to reset the CMOS and that seemed to have cleared it all up. I do want to ask, what settings do I turn off to keep my chip from down clocking. I'd like it to stay oc'd at all times.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ajresendez*
> 
> I had to reset the CMOS and that seemed to have cleared it all up. I do want to ask, what settings do I turn off to keep my chip from down clocking. I'd like it to stay oc'd at all times.


C-states I think it is, and in windows going for performance mode


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scorpscarx*
> 
> First off loving working with my P8z77V pro and 3570K, this technology is very neat.
> Couple of questions:
> Why c-states off instead of auto with offset voltage, just stability because less things are controlling the clock? Will my Wattage still be nice and low with them off?
> Should I mess with turbo mode parameters? Like Sin0822 from the other IVY thread here: "If you decide to leave on power saving options, make sure that you increase the turbo current limits for the CPU within the turbo settings list to 200A and 300W to totally maximize Intel Turbo limits; however this might not be needed."
> Thanks


Turning the C-States off is recommended for using manual voltage and finding a high OC. When the voltages start getting high and C-States keep fluctuating the voltage and clock speed it can cause stability issues. Once you find a good stable OC and voltage it isn't a problem to re-enable the power saving features like C-States.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ajresendez*
> 
> I had to reset the CMOS and that seemed to have cleared it all up. I do want to ask, what settings do I turn off to keep my chip from down clocking. I'd like it to stay oc'd at all times.


The C-States and sometimes in Windows power settings


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Turning the C-States off is recommended for using manual voltage and finding a high OC. When the voltages start getting high and C-States keep fluctuating the voltage and clock speed it can cause stability issues. Once you find a good stable OC and voltage it isn't a problem to re-enable the power saving features like C-States.
> The C-States and sometimes in Windows power settings


I just had to check mine - and mine is constantly on 4.5ghz








Any harm done?

I think it has to do with the windows power options a lot.

EDIT:
Had to prove it for myself.

What I went ahead and did - is copy the max performance settings to the balanced one, and thus I have everything on max performance (like the display off time, and the HDD switching off time to never), apart from the CPU, which can save some power and some heat, rather than being on a constant 4.5ghz:


----------



## stickg1

No issues at all leaving all the power saving off. But then again I come from an AMD chip that sucks down 250w of power on full load at 4.7GHz!!

I just leave my power saving features off because when I'm not browsing or gaming, I have the PC folding or turned off. So I never really have it idling.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> No issues at all leaving all the power saving off. But then again I come from an AMD chip that sucks down 250w of power on full load at 4.7GHz!!
> I just leave my power saving features off because when I'm not browsing or gaming, I have the PC folding or turned off. So I never really have it idling.


Could you fill me in on what this "folding" thing is - I tried looking around and I'm still clueless as to what it is about and how it is "scored"


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Could you fill me in on what this "folding" thing is - I tried looking around and I'm still clueless as to what it is about and how it is "scored"


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[Adz]*


You still didn't explain how it is scored.
Nice try


----------



## [Adz]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> You still didn't explain how it is scored.
> Nice try


Scoring is done by a panel of three judges, who use the following factors:
- Speed (how quickly you do it)
- Skill required (T-shirts being really easy so scoring fewer points than fitted dress shirts for example)
- Final result (how good it looks at the end, and how close it is to frame 8 of the guide above).


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[Adz]*
> 
> Scoring is done by a panel of three judges, who use the following factors:
> - Speed (how quickly you do it)
> - Skill required (T-shirts being really easy so scoring fewer points than fitted dress shirts for example)
> - Final result (how good it looks at the end, and how close it is to frame 8 of the guide above).


I don't think I'll score very high then.


----------



## rpch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[Adz]*


LOL. sarcasm


----------



## eatkabab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Could you fill me in on what this "folding" thing is - I tried looking around and I'm still clueless as to what it is about and how it is "scored"


You guys here are hilarious. "Folding" is this system where you 'donate' your computer resources when you're not using them to processing protein folding patterns for research. Yes it's a research project. I don't know what your science background is but proteins in all organic organisms are very complex. They start as a string of amino acids (molecules) but these molecules have various charges and characteristics that interacts with each other and you get a unique "FOLDING" pattern for each string of amino acids, or proteins. Each protein is different (unless it's the same protein, duh).

So they've gotten to the point where they can accurately map the amino acids and strings but simulating the folding pattern is ridiculously labor intensive for computers because there are just so many factors. Not even the most advanced supercomputers can process these things in a timely fashion. Instead, they developed a screen saver that you install and when your computer is in screen saver mode, it calls for instruction sets to be sent to it and processes them for the central research hub. The combined power of all the people using the screen saver is much greater than any supercomputer and MUCH MUCH MUCH cheaper too (almost free for them).

It's popular for I believe two reasons, one because you're supposedly helping bio-medical research that will benefit man-kind. The other reason is that this stuff is some of the most intensive stuff out there that you can run on any computer. Makes for a GREAT benchmarking tool. As far as I know, it uses your CPU as well as your GPU I think. I don't do it because I don't like my fans blazing for no good local reason so details get hazy for me here...

All I know is that the person(s) that wrote the code to manage so many computers and compile all the bits and pieces efficiently must be an absolute genius. Steve Wozniak kinda genius, but in a different way. I could only imagine producing a synthetic super protein to do various things. Maybe even a set of proteins to augment computing capabilities!!! Give computers the organic abilities they lack! The possibilities are endless, but they all stem from here. Very slow progression of things and honestly I don't see this stuff really taking off until teraflop computing becomes a normal thing for the average consumer. Really really hoping I'm proven outrageously wrong.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eatkabab*
> 
> You guys here are hilarious. "Folding" is this system where you 'donate' your computer resources when you're not using them to processing protein folding patterns for research. .


OCN needs more people like you, rather than that other fellow.
+rep to you kind sir!

I have been explained it via PM by a fellow "folder" - and I did some more research on it, and indeed it is great.
I'm thinking of doing it for one reason, and one reason only:
To "give" back to the community/world for a good/greater cause.

I will look further into it and see if I'll undertake doing it on my system. Although the last thing I want is my system being "overloaded" - but when my PC is not in use...I see no reason why I can't contribute to the research and development of "folding".

Anyway, I don't intend to drive this off-topic, so I thank you once again!


----------



## Swag

Folding is quite addictive if I may say.







I started and I kept upgrading my PC so I can fold even more!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Folding is quite addictive if I may say.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I started and I kept upgrading my PC so I can fold even more!


Haven't seen you around in a while Swag!


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Folding is quite addictive if I may say.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I started and I kept upgrading my PC so I can fold even more!
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't seen you around in a while Swag!
Click to expand...

I try to get on as much as possible but exams are close again and I need to get 90+ on all my classes.







Once I have a lot of time again, I'll probably fix this thread so it can be updated to the newest BIOS version. I updated when it released and my PC has been running fine since then so I'll assume that most people would want the most up-to-date BIOS version.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I try to get on as much as possible but exams are close again and I need to get 90+ on all my classes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once I have a lot of time again, I'll probably fix this thread so it can be updated to the newest BIOS version. I updated when it released and my PC has been running fine since then so I'll assume that most people would want the most up-to-date BIOS version.


hehe - good luck!


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I try to get on as much as possible but exams are close again and I need to get 90+ on all my classes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once I have a lot of time again, I'll probably fix this thread so it can be updated to the newest BIOS version. I updated when it released and my PC has been running fine since then so I'll assume that most people would want the most up-to-date BIOS version.
> 
> 
> 
> hehe - good luck!
Click to expand...

Thanks and thanks for helping the people here while I'm out. Try heading them towards starting with manual voltage then switching over to offset AFTER they finish the testing process.


----------



## junkerde

i dont get folding still, is it because it feels like you are donating to a cause and that's why you do it?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Thanks and thanks for helping the people here while I'm out. Try heading them towards starting with manual voltage then switching over to offset AFTER they finish the testing process.


Pleasure mate!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *junkerde*
> 
> i dont get folding still, is it because it feels like you are donating to a cause and that's why you do it?


That's what I would think yes. Donating fora cause, and some others might do it for benchmarking their PCs


----------



## junkerde

alright i see now, read about folding and didnt understand why people do it.


----------



## Swag

Well I did it because it contributed to a research held in my home state.







I kept doing it because it was fun to do. I vigorously folded because of the points we were given.







Pretty much sums up why I did it.


----------



## robertapril

I can't seem to be able to get a stable 4.5Ghz O/C on my 3570k.
I tried 1.3V, but P95 crashed after about 3 hours.

I was stable at 4.4 with 1.24V.
If anyone has suggestions, I'm all eyes.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robertapril*
> 
> I can't seem to be able to get a stable 4.5Ghz O/C on my 3570k.
> I tried 1.3V, but P95 crashed after about 3 hours.
> I was stable at 4.4 with 1.24V.
> If anyone has suggestions, I'm all eyes.


what's the LLC on?

And how long were u stable for on 4.4?


----------



## eatkabab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robertapril*
> 
> I can't seem to be able to get a stable 4.5Ghz O/C on my 3570k.
> I tried 1.3V, but P95 crashed after about 3 hours.
> I was stable at 4.4 with 1.24V.
> If anyone has suggestions, I'm all eyes.


So another member and I had a little chat about how crappyly our 3570k's would handle low voltage OCing. I don't know about the bins and the batches or whatever, but it seems there is definitely a difference in chips that are made these days vs the older ones. Maybe Intel has done some machining modifications or efficiency improvements or something.

I looked around on the Intel site and to my surprise they actually had technical support chat! I wasn't expecting much, but the guy I was chatting with was actually very knowledgeable and seemed to be well versed in what I was talking to him about; the high voltage requirement of my chip.

So Stickg1 said it exactly how it is, "I need 1.4v for 4.6GHz, 1.375v for 4.5GHz, 1.31v for 4.4, 1.275 for 4.3." My chip is actually a little worse. I need 1.288 for 4.365ghz and 1.216v yields 4.243ghz. Now I'm no pro overclocker, but I've messed with all the settings available to me and cannot get my chip to run past 4.243ghz at 1.216. (btw if anyone has any advise please do enlighten).

The WORST part is that once I built my computer (last week) and booted it up, the frikin mobo was running the chip at a voltage of .978-1.357!!! I thought maybe the mobo was confused or something. Anyways, after a long discussion with the Intel tech, he told me these two bits of information:

Me: the VCORE is still at a maximum of 1.35 and averages 1.28 (at default everything 3.4/3.8ghz)
Me: like I said, I have no idea if that's high or low, but I feel like it's high based on the other specifications of the 3570k and previous processors I've had
Daniel: any parameter between 0.8 and 1.4 V per core is considered normal and it will keep fluctuating in that range.
Me: Thank you very much but may I ask where you drew this information from?
Daniel: our data base sir.
Daniel: it should be also on the data sheets as well.

and

Daniel: ok excellent that you were able to access the datasheet, I was confident was there somewhere,
Me: yeah but I still don't know if this thing is gonna burn out at 1.35
Me: I'm not sure I trust the datasheet
Daniel: yes it supports really high voltages compare to previous ones
Daniel: Ok.
Me: so it seems like as long as temps are under control it's doing fine
Daniel: correct

So I don't know anything other than what I've laid out here, but it seems the later chips take more voltage which means you're going to be getting SIGNIFICANTLY higher temperatures at the same clock of others. It's unfortunate but it seems that it's just a lottery to get a chip that OC's at low voltage. What you have right now, is actually SIGNIFICANTLY better than mine which would need ~1.33 to achieve a 4.4 clock.

All I'm trying to do is express my sorrow and put it out there that it seems like there are much much MUCH better chips, then there are other chips and you my friend, well you might just have one of those other chips. Oh that and apparently you can push 1.5v through no problem as long as your temperatures are in check. I think someone else also said something similar many pages back. IB likes voltage, but not high temps, SB was 'cool' with high temps, but didn't like voltage. Don't know much, but that seems somewhat valid given the smaller construction of IB.

Oh and Intel are *****es for ditching the solder and screwing up their thermal base. I loved that I didn't have to spread my thermal compound over an itzy chip (usually AMD in the far past) making it less technique sensitive. Now they've gone and screwed it all up. Even if you know what you're doing your conduction will be mediocre.

Again, if anyone has some advise for both of us, please share. Thank you.

And thanks to Totally Dubbed. I'm in my last year of Dental school and kinda surprised I still remember all that bio junk. I guess I really did find it more interesting than I realized. Some of the folding patters are nuts! In the past, researchers have mapped out some more simple macro structures of folding (called secondary structure) and we'd have to predict how a string of amino acids would fold on exams. These folding studies are trying to predict Quaternary structures of REALLY complex proteins. Quaternary structure occurs when you get multiple proteins interacting with each other to make a mega-protein like Hemoglobin (a 'simple' one).

So just to put things into some perspective, imagine cleaning up headphone wires that are about a mile long. You'll start off with a roll or folding back and fourth, but eventually you just get a mess. So you end up doing sub folds...the wire doesn't interact with itself so it's relatively mechanical and 'easy'. Proteins are interactions between connected molecules which then must be folded and sub folded, then sub folded again before interacting and making direct covalent and ionic bonds to other proteins to produce a single harmonious structure that either just sits there and acts as a physicochemical communication terminal, or alters strands of DNA to encode the information to express the tit's, ass and otherwise godly proportions on those Victoria Secret models. Miranda Keer had a frikin baby and still looks like that!!!

Maybe I got a little carried away...sorry

Oh yeah and in case anyone is interested, I also made a time lapse of my build, it's an ITX system:


----------



## junkerde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eatkabab*
> 
> Me: like I said, I have no idea if that's high or low, but I feel like it's high based on the other specifications of the 3570k and previous processors I've had
> Daniel: any parameter between 0.8 and 1.4 V per core is considered normal and it will keep fluctuating in that range.
> Me: Thank you very much but may I ask where you drew this information from?
> Daniel: our data base sir.


cool story bro. jk, that's actually quite interesting, cuz BOTH my 3570k and 3770k were subpar overclockers. 4.3ghz for 3570k needed 1.28v, and 4.5ghz for my 3770k needs 1.28v. Now I can go into the 1.3's safely, whenever I update my cooling, but that kinda sucks. Oh well, bad luck I guess.


----------



## Essenbe

Well, since the subject was brought up, I wonder if there is any data of the first 3770K's that went out and the latter ones. I know all CPU's are not created equal, but it seems reasonable to assume that Intel would have made some revisions to make the later ones better. If anyone knows of any data out about the overclockability of the older vs. the newer chips, I would be interested to see the link(s).


----------



## eatkabab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Essenbe*
> 
> Well, since the subject was brought up, I wonder if there is any data of the first 3770K's that went out and the latter ones. I know all CPU's are not created equal, but it seems reasonable to assume that Intel would have made some revisions to make the later ones better. If anyone knows of any data out about the overclockability of the older vs. the newer chips, I would be interested to see the link(s).


I'm not so sure about "better" but they've probably made manufacturing improvements to make the process cheaper/faster. It's really unknown if things get better or worse. Maybe they started really good then realized they're working too hard for the product that far exceeds their standards.

Regardless, it would be interesting and I wish intel would put out some true numbers. I know they have them. I would if I was some sort of manager there.


----------



## Swag

Wouldn't matter if you were a manager there. They probably will make you sign a contract saying you won't release any information about the CPUs. Intel normally only does revisions if the problems in the CPU arc is too bad to sell to normal consumers. By normal consumers, I mean the ones that go into pre-built PCs and not like how we do it.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Thanks and thanks for helping the people here while I'm out. Try heading them towards starting with manual voltage then switching over to offset AFTER they finish the testing process.


FINALLY! Sheesh. I just finished my finals today. Good luck buddy.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *junkerde*
> 
> i dont get folding still, is it because it feels like you are donating to a cause and that's why you do it?


Yes. I did it personally for my future mother in law a survivor of breast twice.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Pleasure mate!
> That's what I would think yes. Donating fora cause, and some others might do it for benchmarking their PCs


A few people look at it that way as well, I thought the point system was kinda neat and interesting.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *junkerde*
> 
> alright i see now, read about folding and didnt understand why people do it.


There's a lot of info out there and how to get more points even. It can get very complicated.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robertapril*
> 
> I can't seem to be able to get a stable 4.5Ghz O/C on my 3570k.
> I tried 1.3V, but P95 crashed after about 3 hours.
> I was stable at 4.4 with 1.24V.
> If anyone has suggestions, I'm all eyes.


You might be in the vcore range where it usually tends to bump up in vcore per clock. Normally its around 4.6 to 4.8 Ghz depending on chips. But try 1.34vcore. If temps allow.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eatkabab*
> 
> So another member and I had a little chat about how crappyly our 3570k's would handle low voltage OCing. I don't know about the bins and the batches or whatever, but it seems there is definitely a difference in chips that are made these days vs the older ones. Maybe Intel has done some machining modifications or efficiency improvements or something.
> I looked around on the Intel site and to my surprise they actually had technical support chat! I wasn't expecting much, but the guy I was chatting with was actually very knowledgeable and seemed to be well versed in what I was talking to him about; the high voltage requirement of my chip.
> So Stickg1 said it exactly how it is, "I need 1.4v for 4.6GHz, 1.375v for 4.5GHz, 1.31v for 4.4, 1.275 for 4.3." My chip is actually a little worse. I need 1.288 for 4.365ghz and 1.216v yields 4.243ghz. Now I'm no pro overclocker, but I've messed with all the settings available to me and cannot get my chip to run past 4.243ghz at 1.216. (btw if anyone has any advise please do enlighten).
> The WORST part is that once I built my computer (last week) and booted it up, the frikin mobo was running the chip at a voltage of .978-1.357!!! I thought maybe the mobo was confused or something. Anyways, after a long discussion with the Intel tech, he told me these two bits of information:
> Me: the VCORE is still at a maximum of 1.35 and averages 1.28 (at default everything 3.4/3.8ghz)
> Me: like I said, I have no idea if that's high or low, but I feel like it's high based on the other specifications of the 3570k and previous processors I've had
> Daniel: any parameter between 0.8 and 1.4 V per core is considered normal and it will keep fluctuating in that range.
> Me: Thank you very much but may I ask where you drew this information from?
> Daniel: our data base sir.
> Daniel: it should be also on the data sheets as well.
> and
> Daniel: ok excellent that you were able to access the datasheet, I was confident was there somewhere,
> Me: yeah but I still don't know if this thing is gonna burn out at 1.35
> Me: I'm not sure I trust the datasheet
> Daniel: yes it supports really high voltages compare to previous ones
> Daniel: Ok.
> Me: so it seems like as long as temps are under control it's doing fine
> Daniel: correct
> So I don't know anything other than what I've laid out here, but it seems the later chips take more voltage which means you're going to be getting SIGNIFICANTLY higher temperatures at the same clock of others. It's unfortunate but it seems that it's just a lottery to get a chip that OC's at low voltage. What you have right now, is actually SIGNIFICANTLY better than mine which would need ~1.33 to achieve a 4.4 clock.
> All I'm trying to do is express my sorrow and put it out there that it seems like there are much much MUCH better chips, then there are other chips and you my friend, well you might just have one of those other chips. Oh that and apparently you can push 1.5v through no problem as long as your temperatures are in check. I think someone else also said something similar many pages back. IB likes voltage, but not high temps, SB was 'cool' with high temps, but didn't like voltage. Don't know much, but that seems somewhat valid given the smaller construction of IB.
> Oh and Intel are *****es for ditching the solder and screwing up their thermal base. I loved that I didn't have to spread my thermal compound over an itzy chip (usually AMD in the far past) making it less technique sensitive. Now they've gone and screwed it all up. Even if you know what you're doing your conduction will be mediocre.
> Again, if anyone has some advise for both of us, please share. Thank you.
> And thanks to Totally Dubbed. I'm in my last year of Dental school and kinda surprised I still remember all that bio junk. I guess I really did find it more interesting than I realized. Some of the folding patters are nuts! In the past, researchers have mapped out some more simple macro structures of folding (called secondary structure) and we'd have to predict how a string of amino acids would fold on exams. These folding studies are trying to predict Quaternary structures of REALLY complex proteins. Quaternary structure occurs when you get multiple proteins interacting with each other to make a mega-protein like Hemoglobin (a 'simple' one).
> So just to put things into some perspective, imagine cleaning up headphone wires that are about a mile long. You'll start off with a roll or folding back and fourth, but eventually you just get a mess. So you end up doing sub folds...the wire doesn't interact with itself so it's relatively mechanical and 'easy'. Proteins are interactions between connected molecules which then must be folded and sub folded, then sub folded again before interacting and making direct covalent and ionic bonds to other proteins to produce a single harmonious structure that either just sits there and acts as a physicochemical communication terminal, or alters strands of DNA to encode the information to express the tit's, ass and otherwise godly proportions on those Victoria Secret models. Miranda Keer had a frikin baby and still looks like that!!!
> Maybe I got a little carried away...sorry
> Oh yeah and in case anyone is interested, I also made a time lapse of my build, it's an ITX system:


I posted something on this in my delidded crews page. Pm me to link it or copy it in tomorrow. As im on a cell phone and can't do that easily. Please remind me though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Essenbe*
> 
> Well, since the subject was brought up, I wonder if there is any data of the first 3770K's that went out and the latter ones. I know all CPU's are not created equal, but it seems reasonable to assume that Intel would have made some revisions to make the later ones better. If anyone knows of any data out about the overclockability of the older vs. the newer chips, I would be interested to see the link(s).


Read above.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eatkabab*
> 
> I'm not so sure about "better" but they've probably made manufacturing improvements to make the process cheaper/faster. It's really unknown if things get better or worse. Maybe they started really good then realized they're working too hard for the product that far exceeds their standards.
> Regardless, it would be interesting and I wish intel would put out some true numbers. I know they have them. I would if I was some sort of manager there.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Wouldn't matter if you were a manager there. They probably will make you sign a contract saying you won't release any information about the CPUs. Intel normally only does revisions if the problems in the CPU arc is too bad to sell to normal consumers. By normal consumers, I mean the ones that go into pre-built PCs and not like how we do it.


Exactly

Also with the TIM choice on Intels part I actually like it. It doesn't limit you to crazy drastic fixes like cooking your cpu to melt the solder to take the lid off, where you take a box cutting like me and my crew does and get crazy amazing temps with awesome performance. Im currently making a formal complaint to Intel about this at the moment. It'll take time but Ill make it known.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eatkabab*
> 
> So another member and I had a little chat about how crappyly our 3570k's would handle low voltage OCing. I don't know about the bins and the batches or whatever, but it seems there is definitely a difference in chips that are made these days vs the older ones. Maybe Intel has done some machining modifications or efficiency improvements or something.
> I looked around on the Intel site
> Oh yeah and in case anyone is interested, I also made a time lapse of my build, it's an ITX system:


Interesting to know!

PS.
Nice build bro! Liked on youtube


----------



## robertapril

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> what's the LLC on?
> And how long were u stable for on 4.4?


LLC ultra high, was stable for 12+ hours.

Thanks for the feedback all.
I think I'll just settle with 4.4 cause my temps are getting to 91C if I try 4.5 with 1.3V.

One last question. Anyone knows whats the difference between a prime95 error, and a prime95 crash?
I had my p95 crash after 10 hours, but no errors listed.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robertapril*
> 
> LLC ultra high, was stable for 12+ hours.
> Thanks for the feedback all.
> I think I'll just settle with 4.4 cause my temps are getting to 91C if I try 4.5 with 1.3V.
> One last question. Anyone knows whats the difference between a prime95 error, and a prime95 crash?
> I had my p95 crash after 10 hours, but no errors listed.


Then indeed, stick to 4.4








As for your question. No idea lol


----------



## Valgaur

Here thy info thy desire!

There are actually 3-4 batches before release date. The L batch or Malaysia like mine have 4 before release date and the Costa Ricas have 3 before release date. This is because manufacturers got the plans from the heads at Intel before others. They made early batches not just to stock up on them but to test them for around a month before hand before releasing them.

What I believe is happening is that the older batches are being dug into from supplies which yield lower temps mine was a week 22 batch and I had really good temps before delid I could get 4.9 easily and fold but temps were in the 90s.

These earlier batches or test batches as I call them have less glue under the IHS making better contact and I believe Intel made a change with the glue amount of possible testing from manufacturers stating that after a lot of tim change the IHS became a bit movable to the point they could take them off. That's why these later batches have really good IMCs but don't clock as well. The manufacturers samples actually do clock higher and almost all of the test batches do this as well. I think they all used a good batch of silicon, or possibly controlled the manufacturing process a bit more in order to make sure everything was done correctly. Which is why we see a lot more glue and tim on these newer batches.


----------



## Essenbe

How do you determine what week it was made? Is it in the batch # or Serial #?


----------



## Valgaur

The third and fourth number I believe. Don't quote me though.


----------



## Fallout323f

Made in costa rica batch#3217B605

What can i i make from this numbers?


----------



## Valgaur

Oh man lol. Probably gonna have to wait a bit while I research this quick.


----------



## Swag

@Valgaur

We should do a collaboration for this. I've been sending them emails non-stop and I've talked to my dad's friend in Intel about the issue too. I doubt anything will happen but worth a try.


----------



## Essenbe

Well, mine is Costa Rica too, Batch #3223B603 and mine is mediocre at best. It runs 4.8 at 1.380V and gets awful hot. It will overclock, but you have to force it. I did do 5GHz, but it took 1.510V to do it. Even at that voltage, it didn't crash, but I'm reasonably certain it is not stable. I was just wondering what the chances would be of getting a good one if I bought another.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> @Valgaur
> We should do a collaboration for this. I've been sending them emails non-stop and I've talked to my dad's friend in Intel about the issue too. I doubt anything will happen but worth a try.


Yeah. Been thinking about sending my letter of complaint with our delidded crews info with my chip.

But for the batches and such here you go guys.

http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?278-HOWTO-Read-an-Intel-CPU-FPO-Batch-Code


----------



## Essenbe

Well, that makes mine a week 23 batch, one week off from yours.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Malaysia
2012 (I'm guessing it is 2012 and not 2002, as the i7 wasn't released back in 02 lol)
Week 21

Is that right?
For Batch:
L221A971


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Malaysia
> 2012 (I'm guessing it is 2012 and not 2002, as the i7 wasn't released back in 02 lol)
> Week 21
> Is that right?
> For Batch:
> L221A971


Exactly. Malaysia like mine sir. Haven't seen many of those.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Exactly. Malaysia like mine sir. Haven't seen many of those.


ooh cool







!
Now I know where mine comes - explains that MAL on the chip then!


----------



## scorpscarx

Is it just me or is the bios on the p8z77v pro glitchy as hell? Saved a profile and a day later when I started changing things further it wouldn't load the settings, like clock speeds. For example when I loaded optimized defaults it kept the overclocked profile, not apparent until I got into windows, and then added a bunch of weird sensor readings in hwmonitor. Things started happening with status icons, etc. Also asus core optimization doesn't work, only two of four run at 3.8 but it works fine when you do manual turbo ratio.

I just bought this board, contemplating returning it.

Re-flashing the bios, restarting, then immediately shutting down and clearing the cmos jumper + battery seemed to have fixed it. Lesson learned never save to profile and always just use usb sticks for cmos back ups I guess







.

The whole point of this was I trying to find stock voltages, and wasn't really clear on where that is found, ie turbo auto mode, or just straight up turbo off running at 3.4 with all power saving off and voltage set to manual(not offset), and auto.

3570k right now running at turbo manual set to 3.8 to hopefully emulate auto so all four cores go there because asus core optimization doesn't work, vcore is 0.976 - 1.224 range. I have llc at ultra high and the other digi+ settings just like the op.

Also kind of confused with power options minimum cpu state in windows, at max all the intel saving stuff doesn't work and it doesn't automatically disable itself (p-states) when you turn some power saving options off on some gigabyte boards I used to have.

Any insight into these things? Thanks for reading.


----------



## MotherFo

any possibility to make dubbed's images on the guide bigger? They are so tiny I can't see the settings in prime95.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motherfo*
> 
> any possibility to make dubbed's images on the guide bigger? They are so tiny I can't see the settings in prime95.


you right click and open in new tab - i specifically uploaded them as LARGE images to OCN


----------



## scorpscarx

Just failed P95 after about 12 minutes at 4.5 /w manual 1.265(where it wen't to 1.28), going to bump it to 1.275. Temps with only 75% fan speed on my 3570K were under 79 the entire time.

This chip definitely wants higher vcores. It defaults to 1.265 at 3.8.

Alright passed 25 tests @ 1.285 manual, I'm happy with this for now because temps seem fine. Will test longer later.

^^^Valguar yeah thought of that as I was changing it and made it 1.285, good enough for now not in the mood to do 12 hour test right now.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scorpscarx*
> 
> Just failed P95 after about 12 minutes at 4.5 /w manual 1.265(where it wen't to 1.28), going to bump it to 1.275. Temps with only 75% fan speed on my 3570K were under 79 the entire time.
> This chip definitely wants higher vcores.


Do 1.29 your gonna fail again if you only put an extra. 01. If it pulled more than you had pumping in its gonna need close to or more than that honestly.


----------



## acid28

Hi all. I am new to this thread. I've been reading it for a few hours here. Could someone review my info below and tell me if I am doing this correctly, how my temps are, etc? This is my first time building a computer, installing a headstink/thermal paste, and overclocking.

I have an Asus P8Z77-I Deluxe + 3570k + NH-D14. So far, all I did in the bios was went in and selected "XMP". Then I just changed the multipliers from 38 to 46, and the vcore to 1.26 (this was after some testing to see what my CPU could handle). I did NOTHING ELSE in the bios. (See question #5 below). Then I downloaded 4 programs: CPU-Z, HW Monitor, Intel Burn Test, and Prime 95. I am using these 4 to determine stability. The CPU-Z confirms me running at 4600mhz and my vcore of 1.26. So far, my setup has passed 2 sets of Standard Intel Burn Test (50 runs), 1 set of Extreme Burn Test (10 runs), and is currently about 30 minutes into Prime95.

Questions:

1) Both ITB and Prime95 show Cores #1 and #2 running the hottest, while Cores #0 and #3 run the lowest. It seems to be almost even... like Core #1/#2 will be both at 75 degrees, while Core #0/#3 will be at 69 degrees. Usually a 5-6 degree gap. Is this normal? Does it mean the paste could have been installed better, or do some cores just run hotter?

2) My vcore hovers between a strict 1.184v and 1.200v in Prime95 and between 1.6 and 1.224 in IBT. But I need to set my vcore at 1.26. At 1.25 I got a BSOD. Sound good?

3) Does 4600mhz @ 1.26v vcore sound normal for a 3570k.

4) Prime95 doesn't seem to make my processor go quite as high as ITB extreme. So far only 71 degrees max versus 81 degrees max on ITB. Normal?

5) As per above, what other changes should I make to my bios? I've read this thread

6) Can someone explain offset to me? I still don't get it. My vcore stays at 1.26 at idle, and I know that once I get my overclock finished/stable, I can switch to offset to make my vcore go down at idle. What I don't understand is how to decide what the offset should be? For instance, let's say I decide my comp is stable a 1.26v @ 4.6ghz. What would I set my offset to? Thanks.

I should also note, these tests are being done strictly with the heatsink fans. I have no other case fans, because I am waiting for a fan controller to come. Once it comes, I'll be installing a 230mm fan (prodigy) plus two more 120mm fans up top. So my temps should improve. Oh, my ambient temp is 18 degrees C inside.

Thanks. Any advice will be appreciated.


----------



## Fallout323f

1. This is normale some cores wil get hotter than the other
2 this is a question i dont fully understand.
3 this is a very low voltage my tought or you must have a golden chip also possible
4 how long did you prime95? 6h 12h ibt wil give higher temps on the short period but on the long period prime95 wil get there.
Also prime wil put your chip to more strain thats why the voltage between ibt and prime are diffrent under load (higher vid, vdroop)
5 also the first post?
6 thats were the vid comes in. (The required voltage that intel thinks this chip wil need for that clockspeed) but first things first

But general tought is that you are already running before you can walk.
I can just say read the first post.
The starter did al the hard work putting it online. So use it.


----------



## tw33k

It's not a "golden" chip. Mine does 4.6GHz @ 1.18v but even that's not golden. A golden chip will run [email protected] under 1.4v


----------



## Inacoma79

Need some help gents. After two months being stable at 44 all of a sudden things are no longer stable. Only thing major that I've done was change my case. Now I can't seem to get stable again. So stared running prime tests last night whilst applying the new updates posted to the guide. When I set P95 to custom and input the available RAM (13.9GB), I get errors right away it seems at any voltage. When I backdown on the ram to 12GB and 8GB I get some stability, but errors appear around 5-6minutes into the run. I'm stuck on 2nd 10 minute stability run @ 43. Any input would be greatly appreciated.

Here are my current settings:

Ratio: 43
CPU voltage mode: Manual
CPU Voltage: 1.295
VID (CORE TEMP): 1.236
VCore (CPUZ): 1.304
Ram Speed: 1866
Latency: 9-10-9-27
Temps are starting to get up into the low 80C's so I think want to hold off upping the VCore.

Errors are Hardware and Rounding related

Let me know if you need more info or need me to post shots of my BIOs setting, but I've followed the guide to the t.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inacoma79*
> 
> Need some help gents. After two months being stable at 44 all of a sudden things are no longer stable. Only thing major that I've done was change my case. Now I can't seem to get stable again. So stared running prime tests last night whilst applying the new updates posted to the guide. When I set P95 to custom and input the available RAM (13.9GB), I get errors right away it seems at any voltage. When I backdown on the ram to 12GB and 8GB I get some stability, but errors appear around 5-6minutes into the run. I'm stuck on 2nd 10 minute stability run @ 43. Any input would be greatly appreciated.
> Here are my current settings:
> Ratio: 43
> CPU voltage mode: Manual
> CPU Voltage: 1.295
> VID (CORE TEMP): 1.236
> VCore (CPUZ): 1.304
> Ram Speed: 1866
> Latency: 9-10-9-27
> Temps are starting to get up into the low 80C's so I think want to hold off upping the VCore.
> Errors are Hardware and Rounding related
> Let me know if you need more info or need me to post shots of my BIOs setting, but I've followed the guide to the t.


check that the RAM is properly sited in your motherboard - get them all out and try again.
Also do 13.5GB - as some RAM is used by windows, even at idle.

I don't think is vcore related - this is RAM related.
I had faulty ram - that's the errors I was getting.
Stable for 1-2weeks, and then constant rounding errors with BSOD -> turned out to be a bad RAM DIMM, but for you I think it is a sitting error.
I got BIOS settings in my sig, and if you check this thread:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1320660/solved-need-help-with-running-a-stable-system-on-stock-clocks-prime95-failing

you'll see my p95 errors on stock.

My honest suggestion is:
Go back to stock (save your OC profile before doing so) and then test p95 again - you'll then know for sure what's the problem -> hardware/sitting or OC related.

Hopefully that helps!


----------



## LV0Ra

Hey guys, looking for some assistance getting a stable overclock with my i5 3570k on a P8Z77-V LK.

For some reason I cannot pass a 5 minute test (can't even pass a 1 hour test either) in Prime95 at 4.4 GHz without pumping the Vcore all the way to 1.36v (which just feels like wayyyy to much power to be throwing on to this thing). Did I just get the world's most power hungry 3570k, or am I doing something wrong?

http://i.imgur.com/b8YKJ.jpg

Any ideas?


----------



## Inacoma79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> check that the RAM is properly sited in your motherboard - get them all out and try again.
> Also do 13.5GB - as some RAM is used by windows, even at idle.
> I don't think is vcore related - this is RAM related.
> I had faulty ram - that's the errors I was getting.
> Stable for 1-2weeks, and then constant rounding errors with BSOD -> turned out to be a bad RAM DIMM, but for you I think it is a sitting error.
> I got BIOS settings in my sig, and if you check this thread:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1320660/solved-need-help-with-running-a-stable-system-on-stock-clocks-prime95-failing
> you'll see my p95 errors on stock.
> My honest suggestion is:
> Go back to stock (save your OC profile before doing so) and then test p95 again - you'll then know for sure what's the problem -> hardware/sitting or OC related.
> Hopefully that helps!


Thanks for the quick response. had the feeling you were going to say check the RAM









I'll try reseating. BTW, we have the same board different processors, ram speeds and one or two more setting that don't show up for me. Other then those items are you saying to copy your setting? Also you went from Manual to Offset, how many runs did you go through in manual before switching to offset?

UPDATE: reseated ram and all BIOs setting are set to stock, ran prime95 and got a Fatal sum error with hardware failure. Going to pull out two ram modules and rerun test.

P.S. this sucks.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LV0Ra*
> 
> Hey guys, looking for some assistance getting a stable overclock with my i5 3570k on a P8Z77-V LK.
> For some reason I cannot pass a 5 minute test (can't even pass a 1 hour test either) in Prime95 at 4.4 GHz without pumping the Vcore all the way to 1.36v (which just feels like wayyyy to much power to be throwing on to this thing). Did I just get the world's most power hungry 3570k, or am I doing something wrong?
> http://i.imgur.com/b8YKJ.jpg
> Any ideas?


Copy and paste my bios settings for yours, and see how it goes.
Bit like below, add some voltages to your ram.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inacoma79*
> 
> Thanks for the quick response. had the feeling you were going to say check the RAM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll try reseating. BTW, we have the same board different processors, ram speeds and one or two more setting that don't show up for me. Other then those items are you saying to copy your setting? Also you went from Manual to Offset, how many runs did you go through in manual before switching to offset?
> UPDATE: reseated ram and all BIOs setting are set to stock, ran prime95 and got a Fatal sum error with hardware failure. Going to pull out two ram modules and rerun test.
> P.S. this sucks.


I feel your pain - yeah, forget OC'ing atm this seem hardware RAM related, little like me - maybe you did something unintentionally when changing case.
Also do yourself a favour as you are on STOCK - make sure timing are on auto, bus ratio is on auto, but more so, ADD the voltage of your ram MANUALLY.
So for me my corsair was at 1.5v I put 1.55 for 4 sticks -> my suggestion is NOT to leave the RAM on "auto" or stock voltages.

EDIT:
When you find the one stick that's causing it - hit up memtest. If that fails instantly or within 2hrs -> you know what to do...


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LV0Ra*
> 
> Hey guys, looking for some assistance getting a stable overclock with my i5 3570k on a P8Z77-V LK.
> For some reason I cannot pass a 5 minute test (can't even pass a 1 hour test either) in Prime95 at 4.4 GHz without pumping the Vcore all the way to 1.36v (which just feels like wayyyy to much power to be throwing on to this thing). Did I just get the world's most power hungry 3570k, or am I doing something wrong?
> http://i.imgur.com/b8YKJ.jpg
> Any ideas?


Honestly with some of the chips you never know what silicon from the lottery your going to get. You could have gotten a very high impedence batch of silicon of electric abilities. So this saying that your chip needs more vcore to actually use the vcore needed to get the clock. It says 1.36 is going into the chip but possibly around 1.2 vcore into the chip. Many many variables lol. The only thing you can do it......nothing sadly. Or just return the chip and get a different one.


----------



## scorpscarx

Kind of an urgent issue if anyone can help me, much appreciated.

My P8z77v Pro is glitchy as hell.

Cmos values will randomly default themselves randomly if I try to restart and go into it. Sometimes it will, sometimes it wont. Sometimes after loading my settings back from a usb stick after they reset it won't recognize my ssd and I have to power off and replug in the sata cord to the motherboard port before it sees it again. I read somewhere that you should'nt flash the bios with a ssd plugged in just now, I never got that memo could that be why the bios is so glitchy for me? I thought it might be the battery but this motherboard is 4 days out of the box... Kind of in a pickle deciding if I want to go through the hassle of dissasembling and returning for a replacement. Getting really annoyed here.

It overclocks and runs fine most of the time, but o boy if I press del and try to get into it, I'm walking on eggshells to encounter problems. Should I reflash with the latest bios and clear cmos, but this time with the ssd unplugged?

Anyone have a solution?


----------



## stickg1

No solution but I have the same motherboard and same problem on occasion. I didn't think much of it til you mentioned it.


----------



## scorpscarx

Thanks I've been trying to find a trail on the web without much luck, but it's driving me crazy right now. I bought it from a local Fry's, and have a couple of days left to doa swap it. Nightmare to dissemble, and nightmare trying to return **** to that store if you have never tried so I'm willing to try to fix it. It's not like I WANT to return your faulty motherboard Fry's christ....

I have had to re-flash the bios twice now and clear cmos 4 times, all in 4 days.

I kind of had a rough install and it may have bent something on the back as there was some gromit scratching goin on, lol. These don't seem like issues with shorting to me though really.

Several pointers kind of aimed at the ssd though because some notification icons dissappeared and now this. I don't think it's OS corruption because everything is stable as a rock once I'm in windows.

I'm going to reflash and clear, with the _ssd unplugged_ lets see if that works.

Well that's done, no way to test it out though really, only time....


----------



## Inacoma79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> When you find the one stick that's causing it - hit up memtest. If that fails instantly or within 2hrs -> you know what to do...


+1









I got a bad dimm







which was the likely culprit behind my system being unstable all of a sudden.

ran memtest on the other 3 and all passed w/flying colors. I'll run stock on 8GB until I get a replacement then start over again.


----------



## EaglePC

i used the exact settings and i BSOD darn!!!!

could it be my ram http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231586


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inacoma79*
> 
> +1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got a bad dimm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> which was the likely culprit behind my system being unstable all of a sudden.
> ran memtest on the other 3 and all passed w/flying colors. I'll run stock on 8GB until I get a replacement then start over again.


Oh well, at least I saved you the trouble of pulling your hairs out trying to figure why your oc isn't stable







!

Good luck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EaglePC*
> 
> i used the exact settings and i BSOD darn!!!!
> could it be my ram http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231586


That's usually vcore related, but you can test.


----------



## Swag

Well, I just changed the "How I stress-test" part so it'll be easier for Totally Dubbed to explain things to people and a lot of you will be less confused about how to overclock. I will probably check up on this thread a bit more soon because exams are coming and right after them is a huge period of free time.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Well, I just changed the "How I stress-test" part so it'll be easier for Totally Dubbed to explain things to people and a lot of you will be less confused about how to overclock. I will probably check up on this thread a bit more soon because exams are coming and right after them is a huge period of free time.


Hehe cheers. After your exams, as you said, I think it will be worth updating the bios settings, especially the one that shows auto for the cpu ratio and offset


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scorpscarx*
> 
> Thanks I've been trying to find a trail on the web without much luck, but it's driving me crazy right now. I bought it from a local Fry's, and have a couple of days left to doa swap it. Nightmare to dissemble, and nightmare trying to return **** to that store if you have never tried so I'm willing to try to fix it. It's not like I WANT to return your faulty motherboard Fry's christ....
> I have had to re-flash the bios twice now and clear cmos 4 times, all in 4 days.
> I kind of had a rough install and it may have bent something on the back as there was some gromit scratching goin on, lol. These don't seem like issues with shorting to me though really.
> Several pointers kind of aimed at the ssd though because some notification icons dissappeared and now this. I don't think it's OS corruption because everything is stable as a rock once I'm in windows.
> I'm going to reflash and clear, with the _ssd unplugged_ lets see if that works.
> Well that's done, no way to test it out though really, only time....


Let me know how it goes. Also I was having trouble flashing the BIOS from the BIOS. I had to do through Windows. IT kept telling me it was an invalid file type in BIOS but I would use the exact same file in Windows and it would work. Now since I have my OS installed on an SSD I don't know how I can circumvent this.


----------



## scorpscarx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Let me know how it goes. Also I was having trouble flashing the BIOS from the BIOS. I had to do through Windows. IT kept telling me it was an invalid file type in BIOS but I would use the exact same file in Windows and it would work. Now since I have my OS installed on an SSD I don't know how I can circumvent this.


Flashing from the BIOS worked fine for me 3 times, no issues there. Only things I've found on the web are:

This from the HardOCP review:
Quote:


> My out of the box experience was solid but I did see a hiccup. I downloaded the latest BIOS from the USA ASUS site and flashed the board without issue using a USB flash drive. I then went to load the OS from the same Corsair flash drive that I have been using for at least two years now and saw something that I have not seen in a long time. The OS installed failed giving me *an optical drive driver error tha*t I used to see a lot on AMD motherboards around the time of Windows Vista launch. When I went to load the OS, *all I had plugged in drive-wise was the USB flash drive and SSD.* I tried several more times, as I have seen this error just be a "glitch" in the past, but I got the same results.


Maybe it's some sata issues with the newest bios version, a faulty bios chip or something. Still unsure if I'm going to bring it back.

I've kind of found that it's best to not have a usb flash drive connected when booting/restarting/or going into cmos works well to not glitch out the bios







, wait til you get there to plug it in if needed.


----------



## Essenbe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scorpscarx*
> 
> Flashing from the BIOS worked fine for me 3 times, no issues there. Only things I've found on the web are:
> This from the HardOCP review:
> Maybe it's some sata issues with the newest bios version, a faulty bios chip or something. Still unsure if I'm going to bring it back.
> I've kind of found that it's best to not have a usb flash drive connected when booting/restarting/or going into cmos works well to not glitch out the bios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , wait til you get there to plug it in if needed.


Just as a suggestion. I had a similar problem with BIOS. It was not exactly the same as yours but similar. Mine would get stuck on whatever settings I put it on. I could change settings, and they would be saved in bios, but did not change in the OS. What fixed mine was I flashed the bios, twice in a row. After the first time, I set optimized defaults and saved and exited, then booted back in and flashed again, set optimized defaults and it has worked fine, so far... You may give that a try. twice with the same bios file.


----------



## scorpscarx

Thank you, I did not load optimized defaults after flashing because isn't that what it does when you flash anyway?

I also experienced that where it would show changed settings after it defaulted them (when I loaded a profile), but then things were unchanged and different each time I loaded Windows. Like it replaced the optimized defaults setting with my custom one, and then any further changes would do strange things to it. Half the time clearing the cmos jumper didn't even change things at all, which is what forced the flashing....

If I have further issues I'll try that, I'm going to keep the board because my 4.5 OC is running nice and silky.


----------



## Essenbe

Yes, flashing is supposed to set it to defaults. But, I was always taught to set them anyway and have always had success doing so. I know a couple of others that didn't and had problems and set the defaults after flashing and solved them. It may not be necessary, but it works for me, so I continue doing it. The problems I had with mine was if I was using offset, I could change to manual and when I input a manual voltage it would show as offset. I changed the multiplier, and it saved the settings but in the OS, CPUz would show the old settings. Back in bios, the settings would be as I set them. I used the procedure I described and it has seemed to solve the issue for about a month, so far... I hope your problem is resolved. An RMA of a board is quite a pain. Been there, done that. I have the T shirt.


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scorpscarx*
> 
> Thank you, I did not load optimized defaults after flashing because isn't that what it does when you flash anyway?
> I also experienced that where it would show changed settings after it defaulted them (when I loaded a profile), but then things were unchanged and different each time I loaded Windows. Like it replaced the optimized defaults setting with my custom one, and then any further changes would do strange things to it. Half the time clearing the cmos jumper didn't even change things at all, which is what forced the flashing....
> If I have further issues I'll try that, I'm going to keep the board because my 4.5 OC is running nice and silky.


Oh yeah, you don't gave the TPU or EPU switches on the motherboard in the on position do you?


----------



## scorpscarx

Quote:


> I hope your problem is resolved. An RMA of a board is quite a pain. Been there, done that. I have the T shirt.


Well it is nice to know that others are having similar problems, makes the decision not to bring it back to the store easier. I want that t-shirt, and yet, I don't want that t-shirt haha.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Oh yeah, you don't gave the TPU or EPU switches on the motherboard in the on position do you?


No sir both off.


----------



## junkerde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LV0Ra*
> 
> Hey guys, looking for some assistance getting a stable overclock with my i5 3570k on a P8Z77-V LK.
> For some reason I cannot pass a 5 minute test (can't even pass a 1 hour test either) in Prime95 at 4.4 GHz without pumping the Vcore all the way to 1.36v (which just feels like wayyyy to much power to be throwing on to this thing). Did I just get the world's most power hungry 3570k, or am I doing something wrong?
> http://i.imgur.com/b8YKJ.jpg
> Any ideas?


It's possible you just got a subpar chip. I had to pump 1.28v for 4.3ghz overclock and 1.33v for 4.4 on the 3570k. these recent batches are lackluster at best.


----------



## scorpscarx

Alright just bumping to say that I seem to have isolated my issue regarding UEFI getting corrupted and SSD issues.

It seems that, with your SSD unplugged, flash/restart/loadoptimize/restart and another flash/restart/loadoptimize/restart fixed any corruption the UEFI had and is now rock solid so far with whatever I can throw at it. Thanks for recommending that!

The SSD still would randomly disconnect, freezing computer in Windows at one occasion, and not being recognized randomly in UEFI.
I checked cords, ports, and my power supply to see if it was dropping it but the issue is apparently with the 010g firmware on the Crucial M4 hating UEFI and causing these exact issues. I just flashed to the newest with a usb drive and set up CSM to boot legacy first because I installed Windows the mbr/bios legacy way (accidentally). That isn't really an issue because it was a good fresh install. Hopefully this new firmware is better with UEFI boards, because apparently it's a pretty common thing with the M4.

One of these issues probably screwed with the flashing process when I originally got the motherboard.


----------



## GrandMax

Hey guys.

I am stable at 4.5 with 1.25V. Can probably lower it a bit more?! Temp peaks to 81 after 1hr of prime blend.

I am overclocking with the turbo multiplier, but I can't seem to get past 45 of cpu ratio. Any idea? Even with the ratio set to 46, it goes to 45.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrandMax*
> 
> Hey guys.
> I am stable at 4.5 with 1.25V. Can probably lower it a bit more?! Temp peaks to 81 after 1hr of prime blend.
> I am overclocking with the turbo multiplier, but I can't seem to get past 45 of cpu ratio. Any idea? Even with the ratio set to 46, it goes to 45.


Check your bios to see if it is on AUTO or not, in the cpu config sections.

Also - 1hr blend does not equal stable.
Sure you can go lower, probably as low a as 1.18, but this all depends on your chip.

Make sure you are around 12hr stable, before lowering your vcore.


----------



## GrandMax

Thank buddy.

I don't want to settle at 4.5 and I expect to test for longer periods when I'll reach 4.6.

So which setting in the CPU config section? What limits my cpu ratio? I got a Asus too.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrandMax*
> 
> Thank buddy.
> I don't want to settle at 4.5 and I expect to test for longer periods when I'll reach 4.6.
> So which setting in the CPU config section? What limits my cpu ratio? I got a Asus too.


check my BIOS settings bro - I think you'll see that sometimes you got AUTO - however it should be set on 46 for example.


----------



## GrandMax

Terrffic, thanks for the Bios pics.

It may be the minimal non-turbo ratio in CPU mgmt. I'll try that.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrandMax*
> 
> Terrffic, thanks for the Bios pics.
> It may be the minimal non-turbo ratio in CPU mgmt. I'll try that.


Could well be dude - and a pleasure.


----------



## mrmul8r

Hi to all... nice thread!

Please may I ask a few questions.

I have an Asus P8Z77-I mobo & 3770K CPU, which I managed to OC to 4.5GHz @ 1.235V (12 hour Prime stable).









My VID is 1.2159 (sometimes changes to 1.2009) when running Prime. Therefore, my offset should be 0.020 (0.0191 rounded up) right??
Or... should I be rounding up the 1.235 to 1.25, which would make the offset 0.035?? 1.25 - 1.2159 = 0..035.

However, when I change from manual CPU voltage to offset and set the offset in the BIOS, CPU-Z only reports 1.200V? With manual voltage (1.235) and LLC set to Ultra High CPU-Z reports between 1.224V & 1.230V when running Prime?

So... do I simply now ignore what CPU-Z is telling me or do I have something wrong?









Also why set LLC to 75% and not 100% just out of interest?

Many thanks


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrmul8r*
> 
> Hi to all... nice thread!
> 
> Please may I ask a few questions.
> 
> I have an Asus P8Z77-I mobo & 3770K CPU, which I managed to OC to 4.5GHz @ 1.235V (12 hour Prime stable).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My VID is 1.2159 (sometimes changes to 1.2009) when running Prime. Therefore, my offset should be 0.020 (0.0191 rounded up) right??
> Or... should I be rounding up the 1.235 to 1.25, which would make the offset 0.035?? 1.25 - 1.2159 = 0..035.
> 
> However, when I change from manual CPU voltage to offset and set the offset in the BIOS, CPU-Z only reports 1.200V? With manual voltage (1.235) and LLC set to Ultra High CPU-Z reports between 1.224V & 1.230V when running Prime?
> 
> So... do I simply now ignore what CPU-Z is telling me or do I have something wrong?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also why set LLC to 75% and not 100% just out of interest?
> 
> Many thanks


I have some time to respond to this so I'll help you.









1. Set it to the vcore that SHOULD result in a higher vcore. If you have properly calculated the VID and necessary vcore you tested out (the one in BIOS, not what it reads in CPU-Z), then you should be good.
- This being said, ignore what CPU-Z says and trust in the BIOS.

2. Pertaining to your LLC question, it is because 100% LLC results in higher voltage than set. So let's say you set it to be 1.20 vcore, with extreme LLC, it will read as 1.20 but really be sending 1.22vcore to the CPU.


----------



## mrmul8r

Thanks Swag,

So should I be rounding up the vcore from 1.235 to 1.25, which would make the offset 0.035?? 1.25 - 1.2159 = 0..035.

Or should I set the offset to 0.020 (1.235 - 1.2159 = 0.0191)?

Either way CPU-Z reports 1.20v and not 1.224v like when I specify a manual voltage of 1.235v in the BIOS.

As long as you are confident that my CPU will be getting enough juice when set to "Offset" + 0.020 or 0.035 I'll just set it to that then.

However, I would have expected CPU-Z to report the same voltage in offset mode as manual mode if set correctly and running Prime at the same settings??


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrmul8r*
> 
> Thanks Swag,
> 
> So should I be rounding up the vcore from 1.235 to 1.25, which would make the offset 0.035?? 1.25 - 1.2159 = 0..035.
> 
> Or should I set the offset to 0.020 (1.235 - 1.2159 = 0.0191)?
> 
> Either way CPU-Z reports 1.20v and not 1.224v like when I specify a manual voltage of 1.235v in the BIOS.
> 
> As long as you are confident that my CPU will be getting enough juice when set to "Offset" + 0.020 or 0.035 I'll just set it to that then.
> 
> However, I would have expected CPU-Z to report the same voltage in offset mode as manual mode if set correctly and running Prime at the same settings??


1.24 is sufficient enough. Just get the offset from 1.240 - 1.2159.


----------



## mrmul8r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> 1.24 is sufficient enough. Just get the offset from 1.240 - 1.2159.


Thanks again. I changed my offset to 0.025 (1.240 - 1.2159 = 0.0.24).

But I still can't understand why both CPU-Z and AI Suite only report 1.192 / 1.200?

With a manual voltage of 1.235 set in the BIOS it always shows 1.224 / 1.230?

Just trying to get my head around this. I guess I'll just run Prime again for another 12 hours and see if it holds?

*Edit* Can't be right as Prime crashes plus video editing programs like Handbrake crash. All fine with manual 1.235v
???


----------



## tw33k

what setting is your LLC at?


----------



## mrmul8r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> what setting is your LLC at?


Ultra High (75%). All other settings same as the guide. Solid as a rock at 1.235 manual though?


----------



## tw33k

If you're sure you're stable @ 1.235v and your VID is 1.2159v then your offset should be +0.02. If you've tried that, then leave it at +0.02 but raise LLC to 100% and see how you go


----------



## mrmul8r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> If you're sure you're stable @ 1.235v and your VID is 1.2159v then your offset should be +0.02. If you've tried that, then leave it at +0.02 but raise LLC to 100% and see how you go


I'm trying that now. Thing is... I still think even at 100% LLC (Extreme) it will fail at 0.020, as CPU-Z is only reporting 1.216V? I think if I set the offset to 0.035 instead of 0.020 with 100% LLC it may hold.
Could just be that this does not work great with the latest Asus BIOS (1.801)?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> If you're sure you're stable @ 1.235v and your VID is 1.2159v then your offset should be +0.02. If you've tried that, then leave it at +0.02 but raise LLC to 100% and see how you go


If he raises llc to 100 his temps will shoot up. 75% is more than enough. Just up the vcore. Stay on manual until you are stable then go to offset.


----------



## Blameless

Totally removing vdroop with 100% LLC is usually not a good idea. You do not want full load voltage, which is based on current draw, to be the same or higher than idle voltage at the same clock speed. Why? Because if something loads one core heavily, and not the others, you will have a core at full speed with a voltage that might be too low for stability, or may encounter a situation where voltage isn't adjust upwards high or quickly enough to compensate for transient loads.

I don't think I've ever seen a situation where no vdroop allowed for as low stable load voltages as at least some amount of droop.

The purpose of LLC is to reduce required idle voltage, but idle voltage doesn't mean a whole lot as idle current draw is so low. 75% should be plenty of LLC.


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrmul8r*
> 
> I'm trying that now. Thing is... I still think even at 100% LLC (Extreme) it will fail at 0.020, as CPU-Z is only reporting 1.216V? I think if I set the offset to 0.035 instead of 0.020 with 100% LLC it may hold.
> Could just be that this does not work great with the latest Asus BIOS (1.801)?


If you're going to raise the offset you want to set LLC back down to 75%. I only said to try it on 100% to test it. If you've definitely got the right VID then you are getting a fair bit of vdroop which means you'll need a higher offset to get your 1.235v


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Totally removing vdroop with 100% LLC is usually not a good idea. You do not want full load voltage, which is based on current draw, to be the same or higher than idle voltage at the same clock speed. Why? Because if something loads one core heavily, and not the others, you will have a core at full speed with a voltage that might be too low for stability, or may encounter a situation where voltage isn't adjust upwards high or quickly enough to compensate for transient loads.
> I don't think I've ever seen a situation where no vdroop allowed for as low stable load voltages as at least some amount of droop.
> The purpose of LLC is to reduce required idle voltage, but idle voltage doesn't mean a whole lot as idle current draw is so low. 75% should be plenty of LLC.


I'm not sure if the "totally" was aimed at me or not hehe!
But yes agreed with all that you said amigo!

I've not seen a stable mid-esk OC with less than 50% LLC


----------



## mrmul8r

Guys, I understand. However, what I'm asking is why CPU-Z is reporting a lower vcore compared to my manual setting of 1.235v despite the fact my offset is correct? I checked and checked again... VID = 1.2159, stable manual vcore is 1.235, therefore, offset S/B 0.020. But this only shows 1.20v in CPU-Z and is NOT stable. Perhaps I'll just leave it set at 1.235v and be done with it. Personally, I suspect the BIOS or mobo are flawed?

*Edit* Looks as though 0.055 is the offset required. But the math does not work?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrmul8r*
> 
> Guys, I understand. However, what I'm asking is why CPU-Z is reporting a lower vcore compared to my manual setting of 1.235v despite the fact my offset is correct? I checked and checked again... VID = 1.2159, stable manual vcore is 1.235, therefore, offset S/B 0.020. But this only shows 1.20v in CPU-Z and is NOT stable. Perhaps I'll just leave it set at 1.235v and be done with it. Personally, I suspect the BIOS or mobo are flawed?
> *Edit* Looks as though 0.055 is the offset required. But the math does not work?


CPU-Z might report it differently due to LLC, and load.
Mine would fluctuate. (I guess that's where the LLC discussion came from)

So you should trust your BIOS and your VID via core temp, over anything else.


----------



## mrmul8r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> CPU-Z might report it differently due to LLC, and load.
> Mine would fluctuate. (I guess that's where the LLC discussion came from)
> So you should trust your BIOS and your VID via core temp, over anything else.


Not being funny, but if you read my post(s) above you will see that I'm not stable UNLESS CPU-Z shows the same for both manual and offset voltages. Even though my offset is absolutely spot on, it still shows less in CPU-Z than when configured manually (and crashes). However, 1.235 manual is Prime stable (12 1/2 hours tested).

Basically, it looks as though my offset needs to actually be set to 0.055, whereas my calculation is 0.020 (1.235 - 1.2159 = 0.020). Otherwise I'm not stable. Weird.










Could it be possible that Intel have put the wrong VID on my chip perhaps?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrmul8r*
> 
> Not being funny, but if you read my post(s) above you will see that I'm not stable UNLESS CPU-Z shows the same for both manual and offset voltages. Even though my offset is absolutely spot on, it still shows less in CPU-Z than when configured manually (and crashes). However, 1.235 manual is Prime stable (12 1/2 hours tested).
> Basically, it looks as though my offset needs to actually be set to 0.055, whereas my calculation is 0.020 (1.235 - 1.2159 = 0.020). Otherwise I'm not stable. Weird.


Sorry I'm being a pain, but are you saying this?

When you set it on offset, the vcore in your CPU-Z is different from what you had set in manual?

So in other words:
(for example):
1.2v manual - stable
+0.2 offset = 1v in CPU-Z

If that's your worry, then don't worry about it, that's fine and completely normal.
Again due to LLC, and more so because your CPU is trying to save some sort of power, you'll see fluctuations negative and positive from what your MANUAL vcore was.


----------



## mrmul8r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Sorry I'm being a pain, but are you saying this?
> When you set it on offset, the vcore in your CPU-Z is different from what you had set in manual?
> So in other words:
> (for example):
> 1.2v manual - stable
> +0.2 offset = 1v in CPU-Z
> If that's your worry, then don't worry about it, that's fine and completely normal.
> Again due to LLC, and more so because your CPU is trying to save some sort of power, you'll see fluctuations negative and positive from what your MANUAL vcore was.


That's exactly what I'm saying.

I thought I'd just ignore it as you say. I took it for granted, that provided I had the correct offset (0.020), it would be stable.
When it looks as though I actually need 0.055 for it to be stable.

This is what I mean by the math not being right. Obviously 0.055 is nearly 3x 0.020.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrmul8r*
> 
> That's exactly what I'm saying.
> I thought I'd just ignore it as you say. I took it for granted, that provided I had the correct offset (0.020), it would be stable.
> When it looks as though I actually need 0.055 for it to be stable.
> This is what I mean by the math not being right. Obviously 0.055 is nearly 3x 0.020.


Ah I see then we are on track.
Your offset should link into the manual vcore and VID.
Out of interest where are you getting your VID readings from? And are you getting it when they it is at FULL LOAD?

There is no reason for your offset, to be...off-set (lol, I had to play that pun)
If you have to run at 0.055 over 0.02, then that would indicate that your "stable" manual vcore wasn't actually stable - even though you did a 12.5hr stable run of p95.

Out of interest, if you go back to manual, does it fail as fast? I know you were stable before, but are you still stable?
Might sound odd to you, but to me:
I was stable for 2 weeks, then BSOD's every other day -> although for me that was due to a physical hardware fault, but one that wasn't picked up by P95 several times round.

What am I saying?
I'm saying that you might have run stable for 12.5hrs on manual, but that doesn't actually guarantee that you are fully stable.
(Core speed in CPU-Z will fluctuate, my screenshot happen to be on 4.5ghz, but it goes from 1.6ghz up to 4.5ghz)

EDIT:
Here's to reassure you - check my BIOS and CPU-Z/core temp VID and vcore in my sig, and see what I'm at atm on offset with no load:



Hope this helps


----------



## hertzuk

I have my settings set as above pretty much, disabled pll overvoltage and left the voltage freq to auto.

Anyway, I'm currently trying to get stable but having a couple issues.

Previously my LLC was on high (50%) and I wasn't stable up to 1.25 at 4.3 GHz, was getting WHEA errors (which I gather there are mixed opinions about, but I'd rather not have them.)

Anyway, I put the LLC to 75% after reading this and took the Core down to 1.2 and was working my way up, and I'm still not stable at 1.235.

I've noticed some strange stuff though...

1: in CoreTemp my VID under load is shown up to 1.29+, regardless of core voltage.

2: my core voltage in CPU-z is always higher than the manual voltage when under load( currently sitting at 1.256 with my core in bios set to 1.24), as if the LLC is now too high (on 50% it would droop). I'm sure my VID was a fair bit lower with LLC on 50% too.

3: my core #3 always runs a good few degrees hotter than the others, and also seems to run through prime tests faster (purely coincidence and just bad TIM covering?)

Any advice?

Cheers, and merry Christmas =]


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertzuk*
> 
> I have my settings set as above pretty much, disabled pll overvoltage and left the voltage freq to auto.
> Anyway, I'm currently trying to get stable but having a couple issues.
> Previously my LLC was on high (50%) and I wasn't stable up to 1.25 at 4.3 GHz, was getting WHEA errors (which I gather there are mixed opinions about, but I'd rather not have them.)
> Anyway, I put the LLC to 75% after reading this and took the Core down to 1.2 and was working my way up, and I'm still not stable at 1.235.
> I've noticed some strange stuff though...
> 1: in CoreTemp my VID under load is shown up to 1.29+, regardless of core voltage.
> 2: my core voltage in CPU-z is always higher than the manual voltage when under load( currently sitting at 1.256 with my core in bios set to 1.24), as if the LLC is now too high (on 50% it would droop).
> Any advice?
> Cheers, and merry Christmas =]


1. VID might change depending on input voltage, so if you are asking why it has change - then that would be the reason. I wouldn't worry about the VID that much, apart from when going for offset
2. That's normal, on load it is being pushed, thus you'll see fluctuations in your vcore. The vdroop as it is referred to, is based on how much it is raised or lowered from the input voltage you got in the bios -and thus your LLC is rectifying it so to speak. I have similar instances of either higher or lower cpu voltage, whilst on offset and manual, under full load.

Hope that helps


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrmul8r*
> 
> That's exactly what I'm saying.
> I thought I'd just ignore it as you say. I took it for granted, that provided I had the correct offset (0.020), it would be stable.
> When it looks as though I actually need 0.055 for it to be stable.
> This is what I mean by the math not being right. Obviously 0.055 is nearly 3x 0.020.


Where are you getting your VID reading from?


----------



## hertzuk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> 1. VID might change depending on input voltage, so if you are asking why it has change - then that would be the reason. I wouldn't worry about the VID that much, apart from when going for offset
> 2. That's normal, on load it is being pushed, thus you'll see fluctuations in your vcore. The vdroop as it is referred to, is based on how much it is raised or lowered from the input voltage you got in the bios -and thus your LLC is rectifying it so to speak. I have similar instances of either higher or lower cpu voltage, whilst on offset and manual, under full load.
> Hope that helps


Thanks









Ah I see, so a VID that looks relatively high doesn't really matter too much? I think I read somewhere they were rated to a VID of 1.52 or something, but in that thread there was a lot of mixed opinions flying round about it









And I see, I thought LLC on 75% was supposed to offset the droop as you say, but in my case it's actually adding voltage when under load which I thought it wasn't supposed to do. Obviously it doesn't really matter all that much, just as long as I keep my eye on the Voltage in CPU-Z and make sure it doesn't go tooo high, and maybe I'll save some power when under less than 100% load!

Core above 1.256 for 4.3 stable (no WHEA) seems pretty terrible though


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertzuk*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah I see, so a VID that looks relatively high doesn't really matter too much? I think I read somewhere they were rated to a VID of 1.52 or something, but in that thread there was a lot of mixed opinions flying round about it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I see, I thought LLC on 75% was supposed to offset the droop as you say, but in my case it's actually adding voltage when under load which I thought it wasn't supposed to do. Obviously it doesn't really matter all that much, just as long as I keep my eye on the Voltage in CPU-Z and make sure it doesn't go tooo high, and maybe I'll save some power when under less than 100% load!
> Core above 1.256 for 4.3 stable (no WHEA) seems pretty terrible though


To be honest, as long as you keep your eyes on temps, the voltage doesn't matter all that much.
People attaining 5ghz need crazy amount of voltages


----------



## mrmul8r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Ah I see then we are on track.
> Your offset should link into the manual vcore and VID.
> Out of interest where are you getting your VID readings from? And are you getting it when they it is at FULL LOAD?
> There is no reason for your offset, to be...off-set (lol, I had to play that pun)
> If you have to run at 0.055 over 0.02, then that would indicate that your "stable" manual vcore wasn't actually stable - even though you did a 12.5hr stable run of p95.
> Out of interest, if you go back to manual, does it fail as fast? I know you were stable before, but are you still stable?
> Might sound odd to you, but to me:
> I was stable for 2 weeks, then BSOD's every other day -> although for me that was due to a physical hardware fault, but one that wasn't picked up by P95 several times round.
> What am I saying?
> I'm saying that you might have run stable for 12.5hrs on manual, but that doesn't actually guarantee that you are fully stable.
> (Core speed in CPU-Z will fluctuate, my screenshot happen to be on 4.5ghz, but it goes from 1.6ghz up to 4.5ghz)
> EDIT:
> Here's to reassure you - check my BIOS and CPU-Z/core temp VID and vcore in my sig, and see what I'm at atm on offset with no load:
> 
> Hope this helps


VID (1.2159) is from Core Temp whilst running P95 (8 threads, 90% RAM & 10 mins). Yep... 1.235v manual is rock solid (CPU-Z shows 1.224v with 75% LLC). But 0.020 plus offset (+) = 1.20v in CPU-Z and causes instability. 0.055 seems good (also shows 1.224 in CPU-Z), however, I have not fully tested that yet in P95


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrmul8r*
> 
> VID (1.2159) is from Core Temp whilst running P95 (8 threads, 90% RAM & 10 mins). Yep... 1.235v manual is rock solid (CPU-Z shows 1.224v with 75% LLC). But 0.020 plus offset (+) = 1.20v in CPU-Z and causes instability. 0.055 seems good (also shows 1.224 in CPU-Z), however, I have not fully tested that yet in P95


It sounds like you're experiencing more vdroop than average. It's no big deal. Once you find the right value for your offset you'll be right


----------



## mrmul8r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> It sounds like you're experiencing more vdroop than average. It's no big deal. Once you find the right value for your offset you'll be right


This is what I think.

The only thing I don't fully understand is why I can't select LLC 100% (Extreme) to counter this?

Thanks for help BTW guys.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrmul8r*
> 
> VID (1.2159) is from Core Temp whilst running P95 (8 threads, 90% RAM & 10 mins). Yep... 1.235v manual is rock solid (CPU-Z shows 1.224v with 75% LLC). But 0.020 plus offset (+) = 1.20v in CPU-Z and causes instability. 0.055 seems good (also shows 1.224 in CPU-Z), however, I have not fully tested that yet in P95


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> It sounds like you're experiencing more vdroop than average. It's no big deal. Once you find the right value for your offset you'll be right


Yup - just seems as your fluctuations via offset are more than usual - nothing to be worried about, more volts and it should be fine (as you have been experimenting).
Out of interest, your other settings, are similar to my BIOS settings, or Swag's ones right?
Just in case something is triggering it (ie C states)

EDIT:
What do you mean you can't select 100% LLC?
You should be able to select it...it is just that ith 100% LLC...your temps will sky rocket.


----------



## hertzuk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> To be honest, as long as you keep your eyes on temps, the voltage doesn't matter all that much.
> People attaining 5ghz need crazy amount of voltages


That's true.

Though I'd like it to last me a couple years at least







It currently peaks around 70degrees for 1.25, got some headroom I guess.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertzuk*
> 
> That's true.
> Though I'd like it to last me a couple years at least
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It currently peaks around 70degrees for 1.25, got some headroom I guess.


That's very good and yeah I understand what you mean about the life of the chip.
I hit a max of 92c (under p95) at 4.5ghz.


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrmul8r*
> 
> This is what I think.
> The only thing I don't fully understand is why I can't select LLC 100% (Extreme) to counter this?
> Thanks for help BTW guys.


As Dubbed said, you can of course set LLC to 100% but you'll need to watch your temps. If they're OK then you're good. Also, have you made changes to other settings or are most still on Auto?


----------



## hertzuk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> That's very good and yeah I understand what you mean about the life of the chip.
> I hit a max of 92c (under p95) at 4.5ghz.


I'd probably burst into tears if I saw 92...









In all honesty most of my time spent on my PC nowadays is uni work and browsing... It'll rarely be under load.

Should probably make a stable undervolted profile for default clocks to be fair, would be more useful! But always want to see what it can handle!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertzuk*
> 
> I'd probably burst into tears if I saw 92...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In all honesty most of my time spent on my PC nowadays is uni work and browsing... It'll rarely be under load.
> Should probably make a stable undervolted profile for default clocks to be fair, would be more useful! But always want to see what it can handle!


Well 92 isn't a realistic temp.
92 is what prime maxes out on, which is just under TJ max so I'm fine for life lol.

My real temps are 45-65c under load (bf3 or bl2 for several hours)


----------



## Swag

Here is why you SHOULDN'T use 100% LLC (Extreme):

The reason why I and many other people who are familiar with what this option does is because it raises the actual vcore that's being sent to the CPU. This term is known as Vrise. We know Vdroop because it lowers vcore when we don't need it depending on the clock and stress intensity. Vrise, however, if you go to 100% load regardless of stress intensity, it will use 100% of the vcore you allow AND also adding on to that just as a contingent. If you were to use a voltmeter, you would see that using Extreme would result in a higher vcore like in your case, it will be 1.250 rather than 1.235 if you inputted the latter.

Another part to this is, Why do we choose 75% LLC (Ultra High)?:

The answer to this question is quite simple, we use this LLC the most because it provides the MOST accurate vdroop. It doesn't completely take it out, but leaves just enough for it to lower the voltages while we are on low load such as now as I'm typing. Also, it provides the MOST accurate readings. With this, I mean that whatever you put in BIOS, it will be within +/- 0.005 of what you actually put. The range of error is within acceptable limits that most of us just regard it as 0.000.

I hope this answers your question about LLC. I will be glad to answer any more or if I'm not around, Totally Dubbed and the other OCNers can help you anytime (normally) and on whatever (PC or how we'll all never get 10/10 girlfriends)







Jk


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Here is why you SHOULDN'T use 100% LLC (Extreme):
> The reason why I and many other people who are familiar with what this option does is because it raises the actual vcore that's being sent to the CPU. This term is known as Vrise. We know Vdroop because it lowers vcore when we don't need it depending on the clock and stress intensity. Vrise, however, if you go to 100% load regardless of stress intensity, it will use 100% of the vcore you allow AND also adding on to that just as a contingent. If you were to use a voltmeter, you would see that using Extreme would result in a higher vcore like in your case, it will be 1.250 rather than 1.235 if you inputted the latter.
> Another part to this is, Why do we choose 75% LLC (Ultra High)?:
> The answer to this question is quite simple, we use this LLC the most because it provides the MOST accurate vdroop. It doesn't completely take it out, but leaves just enough for it to lower the voltages while we are on low load such as now as I'm typing. Also, it provides the MOST accurate readings. With this, I mean that whatever you put in BIOS, it will be within +/- 0.005 of what you actually put. The range of error is within acceptable limits that most of us just regard it as 0.000.
> I hope this answers your question about LLC. I will be glad to answer any more or if I'm not around, Totally Dubbed and the other OCNers can help you anytime (normally) and on whatever (PC or how we'll all never get 10/10 girlfriends)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jk


Great post +rep to that.

And I don't agree on the last part.
Knowledge is power.
Power is money.
Money is women.

This logic seems to work for the most part hehe


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Here is why you SHOULDN'T use 100% LLC (Extreme):
> The reason why I and many other people who are familiar with what this option does is because it raises the actual vcore that's being sent to the CPU. This term is known as Vrise. We know Vdroop because it lowers vcore when we don't need it depending on the clock and stress intensity. Vrise, however, if you go to 100% load regardless of stress intensity, it will use 100% of the vcore you allow AND also adding on to that just as a contingent. If you were to use a voltmeter, you would see that using Extreme would result in a higher vcore like in your case, it will be 1.250 rather than 1.235 if you inputted the latter.
> Another part to this is, Why do we choose 75% LLC (Ultra High)?:
> The answer to this question is quite simple, we use this LLC the most because it provides the MOST accurate vdroop. It doesn't completely take it out, but leaves just enough for it to lower the voltages while we are on low load such as now as I'm typing. Also, it provides the MOST accurate readings. With this, I mean that whatever you put in BIOS, it will be within +/- 0.005 of what you actually put. The range of error is within acceptable limits that most of us just regard it as 0.000.
> I hope this answers your question about LLC. I will be glad to answer any more or if I'm not around, Totally Dubbed and the other OCNers can help you anytime (normally) and on whatever (PC or how we'll all never get 10/10 girlfriends)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jk
> 
> 
> 
> Great post +rep to that.
> 
> And I don't agree on the last part.
> Knowledge is power.
> Power is money.
> Money is women.
> 
> This logic seems to work for the most part hehe
Click to expand...

Haha, I'll +rep you for helping me spread information.







I'm a bit conservative on love.







I like to think a girl will love me for me and not for my objects.


----------



## hertzuk

Firstly while you're around Swag, thanks a lot for the guide









My problem with the LLC is that if we take my Manual Vcore of 1.24:

At LLC = 50%, I get 1.232 under load, 1.232 idle.
At LLC = 75%, It's going up to 1.248/1.256 under load, and 1.248 static Idle. (so higher than my fixed vcore setting always..)

This is in CPU-Z.

I'd say the latter was better than the former provided I'm not going to HUGE voltages I guess...


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertzuk*
> 
> Firstly while you're around Swag, thanks a lot for the guide
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My problem with the LLC is that if we take my Manual Vcore of 1.24:
> 
> At LLC = 50%, I get 1.232 under load.
> At LLC = 75%, It's going up to 1.248/1.256
> 
> This is in CPU-Z.
> 
> I'd say the latter was better than the former provided I'm not going to HUGE voltages I guess...
> 
> As an aside, when not under load my CPU throttles down but the Vcore (as measured in CPU-Z with LLC = 75%) doesnt, in fact it sits at 1.248 rather than 1.24. (I'm using fixed voltage rather than offset though so this is why it's not dropping? Though my VID and Power usage measured in CoreTemp does drop).


Stress intensity is the key to understanding your problem here. Stress intensity means what it says, if you play a game and you see that you're using 100% CPU load, does the vcore increase as high as if you were using prime95 for 100% load? No, so that's where you should look. It may be sending 1.248 vcore, but the amount it is actually using is much lower and thus uses less power.

Pertaining to your other point, it will not lower the vcore if it's in fixed. Mainly because you haven't set the parameters. The lowest vcore point you allow it to go and the higher vcore point you allow it to go is missing therefore, it will not activate the drop in vcore.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Haha, I'll +rep you for helping me spread information.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a bit conservative on love.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like to think a girl will love me for me and not for my objects.


Pleasure bro!
and LOL- yeah I was just having a bit of a laugh








I'm a relationship man myself, and one that appreciates personality over looks - only broke up 5 months ago with my lady, after being with her for almost 3 years, simply because she was going to leave the country permanently. Sad times, but life goes on!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertzuk*
> 
> Firstly while you're around Swag, thanks a lot for the guide
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My problem with the LLC is that if we take my Manual Vcore of 1.24:
> At LLC = 50%, I get 1.232 under load.
> At LLC = 75%, It's going up to 1.248/1.256
> This is in CPU-Z.
> I'd say the latter was better than the former provided I'm not going to HUGE voltages I guess...
> As an aside, when not under load my CPU throttles down but the Vcore (as measured in CPU-Z with LLC = 75%) doesnt, in fact it sits at 1.248 rather than 1.24. (I'm using fixed voltage rather than offset though so this is why it's not dropping? Though my VID and Power usage measured in CoreTemp does drop).


-If you are on manual - your voltage won't drop, but your CPU will throttle down (windows power options, if you don't want it to throttle down)
-If you use offset, your CPU AND your voltage will drop
-VID is based on load, if I'm not mistaken too

LLC wise - see what works best for you - trial and error. The lower LLC you can get the better it is for temps, but if you monitor temps and you are fine, then try to aim for the higher LLC as it will make your system a little easier to get stable.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Haha, I'll +rep you for helping me spread information.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a bit conservative on love.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like to think a girl will love me for me and not for my objects.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pleasure bro!
> and LOL- yeah I was just having a bit of a laugh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a relationship man myself, and one that appreciates personality over looks - only broke up 5 months ago with my lady, after being with her for almost 3 years, simply because she was going to leave the country permanently. Sad times, but life goes on!
Click to expand...

I was imagining a cheesy airport scene.







hashtag#YOLO

Lol, yea life goes on.


----------



## hertzuk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Stress intensity is the key to understanding your problem here. Stress intensity means what it says, if you play a game and you see that you're using 100% CPU load, does the vcore increase as high as if you were using prime95 for 100% load? No, so that's where you should look. It may be sending 1.248 vcore, but the amount it is actually using is much lower and thus uses less power.
> Pertaining to your other point, it will not lower the vcore if it's in fixed. Mainly because you haven't set the parameters. The lowest vcore point you allow it to go and the higher vcore point you allow it to go is missing therefore, it will not activate the drop in vcore.


Ahhh, I think I get it, cheers! So for my last 3 voltage notches (1.235, 1.24, 1.245) my vcore has been displayed as 1.248(Idle) and 1.256(load) in CPU-Z, but it won't actually be using all of this? (it struck me as strange that the vcore would increase so much over the fixed value on 75%LLC).

Otherwise obviously I was confused that at all 3 of these fixed vcores, my cpu was actually being provided with the same voltage (at 1.235, and 1.245).

My temps etc are reasonable, just the workings of this LLC somewhat elude me. And I guess at the end of the day as long as the temps are okay and it's stable under load, then it's all fine?

And yeah, the second point I realised was my stupidity. Trying to sort this and simultaneously wrap presents (for the gf, I might add!) is definitely not ideal


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertzuk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Stress intensity is the key to understanding your problem here. Stress intensity means what it says, if you play a game and you see that you're using 100% CPU load, does the vcore increase as high as if you were using prime95 for 100% load? No, so that's where you should look. It may be sending 1.248 vcore, but the amount it is actually using is much lower and thus uses less power.
> Pertaining to your other point, it will not lower the vcore if it's in fixed. Mainly because you haven't set the parameters. The lowest vcore point you allow it to go and the higher vcore point you allow it to go is missing therefore, it will not activate the drop in vcore.
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhh, I think I get it, cheers! So for my last 3 voltage notches (1.235, 1.24, 1.245) my vcore has been displayed as 1.248(Idle) and 1.256(load) in CPU-Z, but it won't actually be using all of this? (it struck me as strange that the vcore would increase so much over the fixed value on 75%LLC).
> 
> Otherwise obviously I was confused that at all 3 of these fixed vcores, my cpu was actually being provided with the same voltage (at 1.235, and 1.245).
> 
> My temps etc are reasonable, just the workings of this LLC somewhat elude me. And I guess at the end of the day as long as the temps are okay and it's stable under load, then it's all fine?
> 
> And yeah, the second point I realised was my stupidity. Trying to sort this and simultaneously wrap presents (for the gf, I might add!) is definitely not ideal
Click to expand...

Wrap gifts quickly but efficiently. Gotta take time from somewhere I suppose.

As long as temps are fine and it's stable under load AND you aren't sending absurd amounts of electricity through your chip, you're good!

Merry Christmas ~ Feliz Navidad!

I will be drinking soon.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I was imagining a cheesy airport scene.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hashtag#YOLO
> Lol, yea life goes on.


HASHTAG YOLO hahahaha - haven't heard that for a while, my american lil cousin always said that - in fact she's flying over tomorrow to the UK







!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertzuk*
> 
> Ahhh, I think I get it, cheers! So for my last 3 voltage notches (1.235, 1.24, 1.245) my vcore has been displayed as 1.248(Idle) and 1.256(load) in CPU-Z, but it won't actually be using all of this? (it struck me as strange that the vcore would increase so much over the fixed value on 75%LLC).
> Otherwise obviously I was confused that at all 3 of these fixed vcores, my cpu was actually being provided with the same voltage (at 1.235, and 1.245).
> My temps etc are reasonable, just the workings of this LLC somewhat elude me. And I guess at the end of the day as long as the temps are okay and it's stable under load, then it's all fine?
> And yeah, the second point I realised was my stupidity. Trying to sort this and simultaneously wrap presents (for the gf, I might add!) is definitely not ideal


Basically load line calibration, from my understanding, is when it is moving the voltage across your CPU.
The higher the LLC, the higher frequency it will do this at.
Thus if you rub your hands together, you'll know that it gets warm - thus the same principles with the electrons passing through your CPU - the more that goes up and down it so to speak, the higher your temps -> but instead of doing it slowly like rubbing your hands together it is doing it at lightning speeds (pun intended, and a quite good one may I add haha!).

So just remember that higher LLC, means more movement, and thus higher temps.
Someone can correct me if I'm wrong, but that's my understanding of LLC, and the principles behind it.


----------



## hertzuk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Wrap gifts quickly but efficiently. Gotta take time from somewhere I suppose.
> As long as temps are fine and it's stable under load AND you aren't sending absurd amounts of electricity through your chip, you're good!
> Merry Christmas ~ Feliz Navidad!
> I will be drinking soon.


Heh, I've got too much to do tomorrow to be drinking tonight... But I'll make up for it tomorrow once the dinners on the table









Merry Christmas to you too, have a good day!


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I was imagining a cheesy airport scene.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hashtag#YOLO
> Lol, yea life goes on.
> 
> 
> 
> HASHTAG YOLO hahahaha - haven't heard that for a while, my american lil cousin always said that - in fact she's flying over tomorrow to the UK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hertzuk*
> 
> Ahhh, I think I get it, cheers! So for my last 3 voltage notches (1.235, 1.24, 1.245) my vcore has been displayed as 1.248(Idle) and 1.256(load) in CPU-Z, but it won't actually be using all of this? (it struck me as strange that the vcore would increase so much over the fixed value on 75%LLC).
> Otherwise obviously I was confused that at all 3 of these fixed vcores, my cpu was actually being provided with the same voltage (at 1.235, and 1.245).
> My temps etc are reasonable, just the workings of this LLC somewhat elude me. And I guess at the end of the day as long as the temps are okay and it's stable under load, then it's all fine?
> And yeah, the second point I realised was my stupidity. Trying to sort this and simultaneously wrap presents (for the gf, I might add!) is definitely not ideal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Basically load line calibration, from my understanding, is when it is moving the voltage across your CPU.
> The higher the LLC, the higher frequency it will do this at.
> Thus if you rub your hands together, you'll know that it gets warm - thus the same principles with the electrons passing through your CPU - the more that goes up and down it so to speak, the higher your temps -> but instead of doing it slowly like rubbing your hands together it is doing it at lightning speeds (pun intended, and a quite good one may I add haha!).
> 
> So just remember that higher LLC, means more movement, and thus higher temps.
> Someone can correct me if I'm wrong, but that's my understanding of LLC, and the principles behind it.
Click to expand...

An American thing to say.









On LLC, right and wrong.

LLC is basically how much Vdroop do you want? It does regulate how much voltage is being sent to your CPU. It'd be much easier to explain it like this.
The higher LLC, the less points on a graph the voltage can go. So here:
At 0% (LLC), you have 8 points that determine the CPU voltage. So if it's at 25% load it'll have a different vcore at 33% load.
At 75% (LLC), you have 3 points (these points are undetermined, just an analogy) that determine the CPU voltage. So at 33% load, it will have the same vcore as 65%.
The tricky part is understanding that 100% (Extreme, LLC), it shouldn't really be counted as vdroop. 100% starts up Vrise and therefore, has basically 3 points but the starting of the points is not at 1.000 like the others, but let's say at 1.050. This means that it may read as 1.250 (if you set it as that), but really, with Vrise, it is sending 1.255vcore or more.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrmul8r*
> 
> The only thing I don't fully understand is why I can't select LLC 100% (Extreme) to counter this?


You can, but as I explained earlier, "correcting" vdroop too much is a bad idea.

Vdroop is intentional and exists for a reason, and even on the highest end boards with the best VRMs money can buy, a small amount of it usually results in the same OC at slightly lower full load voltages than otherwise, with the only penalty being slightly higher idle voltage.

You are almost always better off, from both a temperature and longevity perspective, with increasing vcore (manual or offset) slightly, than compensating with too much LLC.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Basically load line calibration, from my understanding, is when it is moving the voltage across your CPU.
> The higher the LLC, the higher frequency it will do this at.


Not really.

Intel specifies a default load line, indicated by a resistance figure, meant to automatically adjust voltage downwards as current draw increases. This exists to compensate for the inevitable surge in voltage that will happen when a load is abruptly ended, thus protecting the CPU from transient spikes.

LLC simply alters this resistance figure to change the slope of vdroop. It doesn't change the frequency of anything, in and of itself.

Some degree of LLC should be perfectly safe on most decent boards as they have power delivery hardware that far exceeds basic Intel spec. However, as we agree on, vrise is bad, for a whole list of reasons, therefore eliminating vdroop, outside of extremely rare, niche scenarios (suicide runs on extreme cooling where long term stability is irrelevant), is bad.

Complete removal of vdroop results in a deceptive placebo effect. You set less voltage in BIOS, but in actuality, for any stable clock, the voltage delivered is actually more than if you had left a reasonable level of droop intact. You also eliminate any protection from transients.


----------



## hertzuk

Okay, I think I'm understanding it then, at least what it physically does.

So what is the actual value it adds to the vcore based on? As mine seems to add a lot.. And one thing do know is that my mobo seems to provide (when on default) a lot more voltage to the cpu than most peoples. Or is that completely irrelevant.

My LLC at 75% is actually adding voltage, at 50% there is still minor, but not too much, vdroop.

(maybe this is way too technical for christmas eve haha)

edit: okay my load line value question was answered by the chap above. Thanks Blameless!

Though I'm still concerned as to whether it would be more beneficial for me to keep it to 50% (small droop) and possibly have baseline Vcore set in BIOS higher at the end of it, or 75% and a potentially lower vcore set in BIOS but possibly higher in actual use due to the LLC characteristics. Like the situation explained in Blameless' last paragraph.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> An American thing to say.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On LLC, right and wrong.
> LLC is basically how much Vdroop do you want? It does regulate how much voltage is being sent to your CPU. It'd be much easier to explain it like this.
> The higher LLC, the less points on a graph the voltage can go. So here:
> At 0% (LLC), you have 8 points that determine the CPU voltage. So if it's at 25% load it'll have a different vcore at 33% load.
> At 75% (LLC), you have 3 points (these points are undetermined, just an analogy) that determine the CPU voltage. So at 33% load, it will have the same vcore as 65%.
> The tricky part is understanding that 100% (Extreme, LLC), it shouldn't really be counted as vdroop. 100% starts up Vrise and therefore, has basically 3 points but the starting of the points is not at 1.000 like the others, but let's say at 1.050. This means that it may read as 1.250 (if you set it as that), but really, with Vrise, it is sending 1.255vcore or more.








Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> You can, but as I explained earlier, "correcting" vdroop too much is a bad idea.
> Vdroop is intentional and exists for a reason, and even on the highest end boards with the best VRMs money can buy, a small amount of it usually results in the same OC at slightly lower full load voltages than otherwise, with the only penalty being slightly higher idle voltage.
> You are almost always better off, from both a temperature and longevity perspective, with increasing vcore (manual or offset) slightly, than compensating with too much LLC.
> Not really.
> Intel specifies a default load line, indicated by a resistance figure, meant to automatically adjust voltage downwards as current draw increases. This exists to compensate for the inevitable surge in voltage that will happen when a load is abruptly ended, thus protecting the CPU from transient spikes.
> LLC simply alters this resistance figure to change the slope of vdroop. It doesn't change the frequency of anything, in and of itself.
> Some degree of LLC should be perfectly safe on most decent boards as they have power delivery hardware that far exceeds basic Intel spec. However, as we agree on, vrise is bad, for a whole list of reasons, therefore eliminating vdroop, outside of extremely rare, niche scenarios (suicide runs on extreme cooling where long term stability is irrelevant), is bad.
> Complete removal of vdroop results in a deceptive placebo effect. You set less voltage in BIOS, but in actuality, for any stable clock, the voltage delivered is actually more than if you had left a reasonable level of droop intact. You also eliminate any protection from transients.






Great explanation lads - thanks!


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertzuk*
> 
> Okay, I think I'm understanding it then, at least what it physically does.
> 
> So what is the actual value it adds to the vcore based on? As mine seems to add a lot.. And one thing do know is that my mobo seems to provide (when on default) a lot more voltage to the cpu than most peoples. Or is that completely irrelevant.
> 
> My LLC at 75% is actually adding voltage, at 50% there is still minor, but not too much, vdroop.
> 
> (maybe this is way too technical for christmas eve haha)
> 
> edit: okay my load line value question was answered by the chap above. Thanks Blameless!
> 
> Though I'm still concerned as to whether it would be more beneficial for me to keep it to 50% (small droop) and possibly have baseline Vcore set in BIOS higher at the end of it, or 75% and a potentially lower vcore set in BIOS but possibly higher in actual use due to the LLC characteristics. Like the situation explained in Blameless' last paragraph.


So here is your answer.







Before I'm unable to focus, I will answer your questions first!

Here you go, What Blameless said is correct. Another point to add is so you can have an overall understanding of how LLC works:

1. It sets a certain constant line for the base. This is the VID under 100% load. The VID you expect to be the highest your PC will ever use.

2. You determine the ACTUAL voltage needed to run a certain clock, with the VID, you determine your OFFSET.

So basically, this is how it works, you get the constant and add the determined variable to it (Already Stated Before).
You basically work backwards at this point (Top-Down), as you progress downwards with load, your Vcore should go lower by using the Vcore points I explained earlier. Once you reach a certain point, the VID, the CPU is then expected to be running at nearly 0% load and thus, it goes into IDLE voltage. Idle voltage is the Intel specified voltage for this which is normally slightly lower than 1.000 vcore.

I can answer any more of your questions for the next hour if I'm not tempted.







I made Jello Shots!


----------



## hertzuk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> So here is your answer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before I'm unable to focus, I will answer your questions first!
> Here you go, What Blameless said is correct. Another point to add is so you can have an overall understanding of how LLC works:
> 1. It sets a certain constant line for the base. This is the VID under 100% load. The VID you expect to be the highest your PC will ever use.
> 2. You determine the ACTUAL voltage needed to run a certain clock, with the VID, you determine your OFFSET.
> So basically, this is how it works, you get the constant and add the determined variable to it (Already Stated Before).
> You basically work backwards at this point (Top-Down), as you progress downwards with load, your Vcore should go lower by using the Vcore points I explained earlier. Once you reach a certain point, the VID, the CPU is then expected to be running at nearly 0% load and thus, it goes into IDLE voltage. Idle voltage is the Intel specified voltage for this which is normally slightly lower than 1.000 vcore.
> I can answer any more of your questions for the next hour if I'm not tempted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made Jello Shots!


You are a hero.

I had a roundabout idea of all this stuff, but for me (being fairly technically minded) i wasn't really comfortable with just chucking some volts across my processor and seeing big numbers.

So thankyou very much! It's far too late for me to be asking any more, staying at parents house for the holidays and the grandparents are round too, so there's absolutely no chance I'll be sleeping in tomorrow.









As it is, I think I might go back to working with 50% LLC and work up the manual voltage as I've been doing and get stable at 4.3 (harder than I thought it would be, seems I may have the worst chip known to man?!). Then I'll sort out getting it stable with an offset.

So final question, does that seem reasonable to you? haha!

Have a good Christmas, same to everyone!


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertzuk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> So here is your answer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before I'm unable to focus, I will answer your questions first!
> Here you go, What Blameless said is correct. Another point to add is so you can have an overall understanding of how LLC works:
> 1. It sets a certain constant line for the base. This is the VID under 100% load. The VID you expect to be the highest your PC will ever use.
> 2. You determine the ACTUAL voltage needed to run a certain clock, with the VID, you determine your OFFSET.
> So basically, this is how it works, you get the constant and add the determined variable to it (Already Stated Before).
> You basically work backwards at this point (Top-Down), as you progress downwards with load, your Vcore should go lower by using the Vcore points I explained earlier. Once you reach a certain point, the VID, the CPU is then expected to be running at nearly 0% load and thus, it goes into IDLE voltage. Idle voltage is the Intel specified voltage for this which is normally slightly lower than 1.000 vcore.
> I can answer any more of your questions for the next hour if I'm not tempted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made Jello Shots!
> 
> 
> 
> You are a hero.
> 
> I had a roundabout idea of all this stuff, but for me (being fairly technically minded) i wasn't really comfortable with just chucking some volts across my processor and seeing big numbers.
> 
> So thankyou very much! It's far too late for me to be asking any more, staying at parents house for the holidays and the grandparents are round too, so there's absolutely no chance I'll be sleeping in tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As it is, I think I might go back to working with 50% LLC and work up the manual voltage as I've been doing and get stable at 4.3 (harder than I thought it would be, seems I may have the worst chip known to man?!). Then I'll sort out getting it stable with an offset.
> 
> So final question, does that seem reasonable to you? haha!
> 
> Have a good Christmas, same to everyone!
Click to expand...

Very reasonable. I don't see a point in 75% LLC unless you plan to go over 4.3 GHz. I do, however, insist you use 75% LLC now if you plan to OC over 4.3 later. Manual first and then offset is always the way to go!


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertzuk*
> 
> Though I'm still concerned as to whether it would be more beneficial for me to keep it to 50% (small droop) and possibly have baseline Vcore set in BIOS higher at the end of it, or 75% and a potentially lower vcore set in BIOS but possibly higher in actual use due to the LLC characteristics. Like the situation explained in Blameless' last paragraph.


Use 50%.


----------



## hertzuk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Very reasonable. I don't see a point in 75% LLC unless you plan to go over 4.3 GHz. I do, however, insist you use 75% LLC now if you plan to OC over 4.3 later. Manual first and then offset is always the way to go!


Looovely job then! To be honest I have too much uni work to do at the moment to even game or do anything that really requires any overclocking (bar some Acoustic modelling), and this processor is an ass anyway, nearing 1.5 and not even stable(without WHEA) at 4.3... So I'll get it there and be done with it, haha.

Again, thanks for all the help!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Use 50%.


Thought so, cheers.


----------



## mrmul8r

Just to let you know I'm stable now with an offset of + 0.055.









It's worth mentioning though that with 75% LLC on my P8Z77-I my variance is actually minus (-) 0.035 and not +/- 0.0.05 as Swag said it's expected to be.

Perhaps it's because it's a Mini-ITX motherboard with limitations, or maybe the BIOS needs improving? I'm just speculating and have no idea really.

One thing I do know is that my offset SHOULD be 0.020, however, like I said above, I actually need 0.055.

Regardless, it's stable now with all of the settings from page 1. I am however using the XMP profile for my RAM and can only select 1.8 or 1.9 for the PLL voltage. Other than that, all of the settings are identical.

Thanks again for you help.

*Edit* Happy Christmas BTW! It's 09:00 here in Blighty and I'm about to put the brussel sprouts on ;-)


----------



## hertzuk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrmul8r*
> 
> Just to let you know I'm stable now with an offset of + 0.055.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's worth mentioning though that with 75% LLC on my P8Z77-I my variance is actually minus (-) 0.035 and not +/- 0.0.05 as Swag said it's expected to be.
> Perhaps it's because it's a Mini-ITX motherboard with limitations, or maybe the BIOS needs improving? I'm just speculating and have no idea really.
> One thing I do know is that my offset SHOULD be 0.020, however, like I said above, I actually need 0.055.
> Regardless, it's stable now with all of the settings from page 1. I am however using the XMP profile for my RAM and can only select 1.8 or 1.9 for the PLL voltage. Other than that, all of the settings are identical.
> Thanks again for you help.
> *Edit* Happy Christmas BTW! It's 09:00 here in Blighty and *I'm about to put the brussel sprouts on* ;-)


Sprouts.... eugh


----------



## junkerde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Here is why you SHOULDN'T use 100% LLC (Extreme):
> The reason why I and many other people who are familiar with what this option does is because it raises the actual vcore that's being sent to the CPU. This term is known as Vrise. We know Vdroop because it lowers vcore when we don't need it depending on the clock and stress intensity. Vrise, however, if you go to 100% load regardless of stress intensity, it will use 100% of the vcore you allow AND also adding on to that just as a contingent. If you were to use a voltmeter, you would see that using Extreme would result in a higher vcore like in your case, it will be 1.250 rather than 1.235 if you inputted the latter.
> Another part to this is, Why do we choose 75% LLC (Ultra High)?:
> The answer to this question is quite simple, we use this LLC the most because it provides the MOST accurate vdroop. It doesn't completely take it out, but leaves just enough for it to lower the voltages while we are on low load such as now as I'm typing. Also, it provides the MOST accurate readings. With this, I mean that whatever you put in BIOS, it will be within +/- 0.005 of what you actually put. The range of error is within acceptable limits that most of us just regard it as 0.000.
> I hope this answers your question about LLC. I will be glad to answer any more or if I'm not around, Totally Dubbed and the other OCNers can help you anytime (normally) and on whatever (PC or how we'll all never get 10/10 girlfriends)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jk


Then how do you compensate for unstable overclock from voltage by lowering your llc? What if i need that extra 25% to be stable and at the specified voltage i should be at? Do I just raise offset even higher? For example offset at .105 makes my vcore at 1.28v, 100% llc will make sure it runs at 1.28v when loaded. If I drop to 75%, I get 1.28v at windows startup, THEN 1.26v (droop) load after, leading to possible instability. Only way to compensate is to raise to 100% llc. Are you saying that if I leave it at 75%, it will actually act as if it were pushing 1.28v though it's sensing it as 1.26v?


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *junkerde*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Here is why you SHOULDN'T use 100% LLC (Extreme):
> The reason why I and many other people who are familiar with what this option does is because it raises the actual vcore that's being sent to the CPU. This term is known as Vrise. We know Vdroop because it lowers vcore when we don't need it depending on the clock and stress intensity. Vrise, however, if you go to 100% load regardless of stress intensity, it will use 100% of the vcore you allow AND also adding on to that just as a contingent. If you were to use a voltmeter, you would see that using Extreme would result in a higher vcore like in your case, it will be 1.250 rather than 1.235 if you inputted the latter.
> Another part to this is, Why do we choose 75% LLC (Ultra High)?:
> The answer to this question is quite simple, we use this LLC the most because it provides the MOST accurate vdroop. It doesn't completely take it out, but leaves just enough for it to lower the voltages while we are on low load such as now as I'm typing. Also, it provides the MOST accurate readings. With this, I mean that whatever you put in BIOS, it will be within +/- 0.005 of what you actually put. The range of error is within acceptable limits that most of us just regard it as 0.000.
> I hope this answers your question about LLC. I will be glad to answer any more or if I'm not around, Totally Dubbed and the other OCNers can help you anytime (normally) and on whatever (PC or how we'll all never get 10/10 girlfriends)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jk
> 
> 
> 
> Then how do you compensate for unstable overclock from voltage by lowering your llc? What if i need that extra 25% to be stable and at the specified voltage i should be at? Do I just raise offset even higher? For example offset at .105 makes my vcore at 1.28v, 100% llc will make sure it runs at 1.28v when loaded. If I drop to 75%, I get 1.28v at windows startup, THEN 1.26v (droop) load after, leading to possible instability. Only way to compensate is to raise to 100% llc. Are you saying that if I leave it at 75%, it will actually act as if it were pushing 1.28v though it's sensing it as 1.26v?
Click to expand...

This is where most people are mistaken about things. If I could, what you should do is see the VID you get and the vcore you need for the most stressful program you'll ever run on that PC on a daily basis. Why? Because Prime95 is VERY stressful to the system and that's the main problem. If all things ran like Prime95, we wouldn't have a problem but they don't. So here, let me explain this to you in a much simpler manner, stress intensity:

You will see that you will use less voltage running a game even though at 100% versus Prime95 running at 100%. This is where the problem lies! We are basing our offset on a VERY stressful program thus the only time we will ever reach the voltage you calculated is when you run prime95 or something as stressful as that. If let's say the most stressful thing you do is rendering and it's 10% 'weaker' than Prime95, then you'd only get about 1.270 if you put in 1.280, which would mean you COULD ultimately be unstable. Now, if you had ran rendering as your "stress-test program", then we would have isolated the problem to the most stressful program your PC will ever use and there we can actually have a much more accurate idea of what you'd need. But a problem arises once again, what happens if you need more vcore for some reason for a much 'weaker' program? Then we are at a loss. At this point, manual will be the only way to go.

I hope this clears it up. I feel like I got some poisoning right now so if this came out awkward, I apologize. I dremel'd my case and I didn't wear a mask so now I feel awful!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Well explained Swag


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Ok so Im trying to push the 4.5GB barrier to get stable however Ive just discovered the Power Control menu in the bios which says about LLC which at the moment on 4.5GHZ I have set at high. I would like to hit the 5GHZ mark but it looks doubtful after hitting 1.5V and still BSOD's asking to up the Vcore. Now i discover this Offset mode which im reading up about and trying to get it going on my 4.5 with Vcore 1.3 and VID 1.291 gives me 0.009 so setting it to +0.010 correct ? tried this last night and it used more power and made more heat then standard manual mode on 1.3V.

Any ideas? thanks


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> This is where most people are mistaken about things. If I could, what you should do is see the VID you get and the vcore you need for the most stressful program you'll ever run on that PC on a daily basis. Why? Because Prime95 is VERY stressful to the system and that's the main problem. If all things ran like Prime95, we wouldn't have a problem but they don't. So here, let me explain this to you in a much simpler manner, stress intensity:
> You will see that you will use less voltage running a game even though at 100% versus Prime95 running at 100%. This is where the problem lies! We are basing our offset on a VERY stressful program thus the only time we will ever reach the voltage you calculated is when you run prime95 or something as stressful as that. If let's say the most stressful thing you do is rendering and it's 10% 'weaker' than Prime95, then you'd only get about 1.270 if you put in 1.280, which would mean you COULD ultimately be unstable. Now, if you had ran rendering as your "stress-test program", then we would have isolated the problem to the most stressful program your PC will ever use and there we can actually have a much more accurate idea of what you'd need. But a problem arises once again, what happens if you need more vcore for some reason for a much 'weaker' program? Then we are at a loss. At this point, manual will be the only way to go.
> I hope this clears it up. I feel like I got some poisoning right now so if this came out awkward, I apologize. I dremel'd my case and I didn't wear a mask so now I feel awful!


Excellent point about Prime95 and pretty much the reason I only use Aida64 for testing stability of an OC. Even years ago, when it was Everest, it's all I used and have found that if an OC can run a few hours under it then my OC will be rock solid for anything I will throw at it (ie: my "normal" usage).


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> This is where most people are mistaken about things. If I could, what you should do is see the VID you get and the vcore you need for the most stressful program you'll ever run on that PC on a daily basis. Why? Because Prime95 is VERY stressful to the system and that's the main problem. If all things ran like Prime95, we wouldn't have a problem but they don't. So here, let me explain this to you in a much simpler manner, stress intensity:
> You will see that you will use less voltage running a game even though at 100% versus Prime95 running at 100%. This is where the problem lies! We are basing our offset on a VERY stressful program thus the only time we will ever reach the voltage you calculated is when you run prime95 or something as stressful as that. If let's say the most stressful thing you do is rendering and it's 10% 'weaker' than Prime95, then you'd only get about 1.270 if you put in 1.280, which would mean you COULD ultimately be unstable. Now, if you had ran rendering as your "stress-test program", then we would have isolated the problem to the most stressful program your PC will ever use and there we can actually have a much more accurate idea of what you'd need. But a problem arises once again, what happens if you need more vcore for some reason for a much 'weaker' program? Then we are at a loss. At this point, manual will be the only way to go.
> I hope this clears it up. I feel like I got some poisoning right now so if this came out awkward, I apologize. I dremel'd my case and I didn't wear a mask so now I feel awful!
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent point about Prime95 and pretty much the reason I only use Aida64 for testing stability of an OC. Even years ago, when it was Everest, it's all I used and have found that if an OC can run a few hours under it then my OC will be rock solid for anything I will throw at it (ie: my "normal" usage).
Click to expand...

I've been looking at this problem for a while and I wish I could just find a better median for everything but I haven't been able to. I'm currently asking my dad and his coworkers to see if there is a median.


----------



## Essenbe

Very interesting points. I have played with all of the stress programs and prefer AIDA and have found it to be as good an indicator as Prime. If I run Prime, it uses the same core voltage as AIDA, which contrary to what many say, it must put the CPU under the same or at least close to the same stress. If I use IBT, it will use a higher core voltage than either Prime or AIDA. My 3770K runs 24/7 at 4.5 but requires 1.232-1.240 to do it. I know, not the best sample, but you get whatever you get. IBT requires 1.248 to run it on very high. Doing so I can run for 12 hours of either AIDA or Prime with no errors. But, if I open a Game I get a WHEA error. Only 1 when the game first opens. Personally, I choose to ignore it. It is the only time I get that error. Do you think it is because the game is very much less stressful than Prime or AIDA and that is what the vcore is set for? And while on the subject, what setting in bios causes CPUZ to not be able to read actual frequency? At idle on the desktop CPUZ reads the frequency as 4500MHz, but it shows the speedstep voltage decrease. I really haven't worried much about it because I know my CPU cannot run4.5 at 0.920V, so I know it is wrong and the frequency is actually 1600. If I open turbo EVO it shows the 1600 frequency. My bios is set up exactly as the guide says, with the exception of ram timings and voltage. My Asus Z68 board did the same thing, to stop it I had to set C6 to enabled. Even on auto it would not show the correct frequency, but enabled would. This MVE has C6 disabled as indicated in the guide. Incidentally, my LLC is set to ultra high, my offset is a -.055 giving me a bios voltage of 1.15 but in prime hits 1.240. It just strikes me that something is not working as it should.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Essenbe*
> 
> Very interesting points. I have played with all of the stress programs and prefer AIDA and have found it to be as good an indicator as Prime. If I run Prime, it uses the same core voltage as AIDA, which contrary to what many say, it must put the CPU under the same or at least close to the same stress. If I use IBT, it will use a higher core voltage than either Prime or AIDA. My 3770K runs 24/7 at 4.5 but requires 1.232-1.240 to do it. I know, not the best sample, but you get whatever you get. IBT requires 1.248 to run it on very high. Doing so I can run for 12 hours of either AIDA or Prime with no errors. But, if I open a Game I get a WHEA error. Only 1 when the game first opens. Personally, I choose to ignore it. It is the only time I get that error. Do you think it is because the game is very much less stressful than Prime or AIDA and that is what the vcore is set for? And while on the subject, what setting in bios causes CPUZ to not be able to read actual frequency? At idle on the desktop CPUZ reads the frequency as 4500MHz, but it shows the speedstep voltage decrease. I really haven't worried much about it because I know my CPU cannot run4.5 at 0.920V, so I know it is wrong and the frequency is actually 1600. If I open turbo EVO it shows the 1600 frequency. My bios is set up exactly as the guide says, with the exception of ram timings and voltage. My Asus Z68 board did the same thing, to stop it I had to set C6 to enabled. Even on auto it would not show the correct frequency, but enabled would. This MVE has C6 disabled as indicated in the guide. Incidentally, my LLC is set to ultra high, my offset is a -.055 giving me a bios voltage of 1.15 but in prime hits 1.240. It just strikes me that something is not working as it should.


It's happening on my PC too pertaining to the CPU-Z problem. I suspect it to be just a minor glitch and should just be overlooked. It'll probably be fixed soon.

Also, to your WHEA error thing, it probably is. If you look, the voltage will probably be lower than what the max is but as long as it does not BSOD, then you are good. I personally do not believe in WHEA errors. I have seen countless WHEA errors but the PC benchmarks the same and can fold 24/7 with no problems. So I choose to ignore them!


----------



## xeks

Hey all,

I'm having a little problem with getting my overclock to be stable in Prime95 for more than, i think, 30-45 minutes. I've ran it to test the overclock for 10 minutes as stated in the OP. It tests fine and when I'm playing League of Legends, Dota 2, Battlefield 3, Counter-Strike: Global Offensive, and Borderlands 2, everything is dandy. Problem is when I'm leaving Prime95 over night to test stability for 8 to 12 hours. I wake up to see that the computer has rebooted without coming back to a detailed error message like it usually does when it fails in Prime95. I've been browsing some of the recent posts but I'm not really in understanding with what is or what to do with offset, VID, etc. My knowledge is pretty basic so I apologize in advance. My set up is:

CPU // *3770k*
Mobo // *Asus Sabertooth Z77*
RAM // *Corsair Vengeance 1866 4x4 GB*
PSU // *Corsair AX 750*
Cooling // *420 radiator with pull configuration*
GPU // *EVGA GTX 470* Overclocked to 750/1725, not sure if that matters.

CPU is overclocked at 47 multiplier with voltage at 1.290. I believe the CPU LLC is set to auto which is...1.8000? Power phase is set as Extreme. I tried to follow the screenies but my BIOs isn't quite like his but everyone seems to be done in the AI Tweaker tab. I would like to push my CPU as much as possible for a daily driver but I'll settle for whatever since I know all chips are different. If there's any other info required to better help you guys help me, please let me know. Thanks in advance for any and everything.


----------



## Swag

It means you aren't putting enough vcore into your chip. Use manual vcore first and then we'll use offset. Just use manual and I'd recommend you lowering your multi to 45 because it doesn't seem like you will get it to be stable unless you use a large amount of vcore. So use manual vcore:

Set vcore to Manual and put it as 1.20
Set multiplier to 45X
Attempt to run Prime95 for 12 hours, if you don't make it, up the vcore by one notch.
If you pass, all is good and just leave it be.


----------



## xeks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> It means you aren't putting enough vcore into your chip. Use manual vcore first and then we'll use offset. Just use manual and I'd recommend you lowering your multi to 45 because it doesn't seem like you will get it to be stable unless you use a large amount of vcore. So use manual vcore:
> Set vcore to Manual and put it as 1.20
> Set multiplier to 45X
> Attempt to run Prime95 for 12 hours, if you don't make it, up the vcore by one notch.
> If you pass, all is good and just leave it be.


Would you know specifically where vcore manual option is located in my bios? I'll dig around right now to see if I can find it. I started tweaking my CPU from 4.3 @ 1.200v and at 4.5 @ 1.240v. Thanks for the quick reply!

edit: sorry I read that wrong but I know at 45 my manual vcore was 1.240 on 10m of prime without crashes


----------



## Swag

Should be under the entries that allow you to go into different pages in the AI Tweaker. Under Digi+ and the other things.


----------



## xeks

Added you on steam, hope you don't mind.


----------



## Swag

Don't mind at all, I haven't gotten on in a while because I'm trying to focus on other things, but if your main goal is to IM me, then you can probably just PM me here. I'm here almost everyday and I refresh my page every 20 seconds.


----------



## xeks

It is bc I figured it would be easier to use steam mobile to chat while I was in bios lol



here's a photo of my bios lol


----------



## xeks

Had multiplier set to 45 and voltage to 1.240. Lasted only like 20 minutes in prime before I heard my comp reboot. Didn't d show an error message when the comp got back into Windows telling me what the code was. Gunna give it another shot after I wake up tomorrow before work.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

-Have you got a GFX card in that one?
If so, disable iGPU for the time being (if you want iGPU, then keep it enabled)

-Get off XMP and go to manual
-Make all ram timings as tested ones.
-Get cpu spread spectrum and blk recovery to off
-Make sure in digi+ your LLC is at 75%

Follow the OP bios and my bios settings in my signature, and start trying your oc from 1.25v


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Real nice guide....


----------



## xeks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> -Have you got a GFX card in that one?
> If so, disable iGPU for the time being (if you want iGPU, then keep it enabled)
> -Get off XMP and go to manual
> -Make all ram timings as tested ones.
> -Get cpu spread spectrum and blk recovery to off
> -Make sure in digi+ your LLC is at 75%
> Follow the OP bios and my bios settings in my signature, and start trying your oc from 1.25v


I'd like to keep the igpu enabled. I went and took a look at your screen shots but I don't see a cpu offset only gpu voltage and offset (seen in my other screen a few posts up) 1 to 2 minutes into prime worker 1 stopped with a rounding error then 5 minutes in, prime crashes. Ran it a second time and the BSOD's too fast I couldn't get a read on what the error was.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xeks*
> 
> I'd like to keep the igpu enabled. I went and took a look at your screen shots but I don't see a cpu offset only gpu voltage and offset (seen in my other screen a few posts up) 1 to 2 minutes into prime worker 1 stopped with a rounding error then 5 minutes in, prime crashes. Ran it a second time and the BSOD's too fast I couldn't get a read on what the error was.


First:
http://download.cnet.com/BlueScreenView/3000-2094_4-10965136.html

Get that, it will show you what your BSOD was, even if it has passed, after installation. Very useful.

Second:
GPU voltage? Huh?
You mean the iGPU thing on auto that you have?
Yeah I don't have it as I have iGPU disabled, and barred from my system - it is completely useless when I have a GTX660ti sitting here.

Third:
Are you stable on stock?
Have you actually tested stock with P95?

Rounding errors -> RAM or more vcore

Fourth:
You tried a lower OC, if you are stable on stock?


----------



## hertzuk

Managed 19 hours prime stable with no WHEA errors today, 4.2GHz (terrible I know) at 1.22v (also terrible, but any lower and I get WHEA errors).

The even more terrible thing is that it wants at least 1.25 to be stable at 4.3 (12 hrs prime with no WHEA)! Sighface.

The performance difference is obviously completely negligible anyway so whatever 4.2 will do as I'm not keen on increasing the voltage too much more than 1.25


----------



## xeks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> First:
> http://download.cnet.com/BlueScreenView/3000-2094_4-10965136.html
> Get that, it will show you what your BSOD was, even if it has passed, after installation. Very useful.
> Second:
> GPU voltage? Huh?
> You mean the iGPU thing on auto that you have?
> Yeah I don't have it as I have iGPU disabled, and barred from my system - it is completely useless when I have a GTX660ti sitting here.
> Third:
> Are you stable on stock?
> Have you actually tested stock with P95?
> Rounding errors -> RAM or more vcore
> Fourth:
> You tried a lower OC, if you are stable on stock?


First:
Got the program you linked, will see how it works.

Second:
And yes I meant the iGPU. I currently only have a GTX 470 and don't plan on upgrading since nothing I play really needs the upgrade (also have virtu mvp installed). Do I still need the iGPU?

Third:
Will run Prime tonight since I just loaded optimized settings in BIOS. I have 16GB of RAM, when I look at Task Manager, I usually have 14800ish free but I test Prime @ 14000. If all goes well, will bump it up from 3.5 to 3.6 and start all the way at the bottom I guess.







What's the starting voltage you think I need from there?


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xeks*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> First:
> http://download.cnet.com/BlueScreenView/3000-2094_4-10965136.html
> Get that, it will show you what your BSOD was, even if it has passed, after installation. Very useful.
> Second:
> GPU voltage? Huh?
> You mean the iGPU thing on auto that you have?
> Yeah I don't have it as I have iGPU disabled, and barred from my system - it is completely useless when I have a GTX660ti sitting here.
> Third:
> Are you stable on stock?
> Have you actually tested stock with P95?
> Rounding errors -> RAM or more vcore
> Fourth:
> You tried a lower OC, if you are stable on stock?
> 
> 
> 
> First:
> Got the program you linked, will see how it works.
> 
> Second:
> And yes I meant the iGPU. I currently only have a GTX 470 and don't plan on upgrading since nothing I play really needs the upgrade (also have virtu mvp installed). Do I still need the iGPU?
> 
> Third:
> Will run Prime tonight since I just loaded optimized settings in BIOS. I have 16GB of RAM, when I look at Task Manager, I usually have 14800ish free but I test Prime @ 14000. If all goes well, will bump it up from 3.5 to 3.6 and start all the way at the bottom I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's the starting voltage you think I need from there?
Click to expand...

I would definitely advise you not to start from the beginning, it is a complete waste of time even for a complete beginner in overclocking. What I would recommend is start with 4.0GHz and do this. Set the RAM to 90% of the available RAM you have. So open task manager and look at the available RAM and use 90% of that, if you plan to use the PC while it is stress-testing (NO GAMING or intensive things), use 85% of the available RAM.

Start at 4.0GHz and start at 1.150 Vcore.

*YOU WILL NOT NEED iGPU AFTER YOU INSTALL YOUR GTX470! DISABLE iGPU!*


----------



## xeks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I would definitely advise you not to start from the beginning, it is a complete waste of time even for a complete beginner in overclocking. What I would recommend is start with 4.0GHz and do this. Set the RAM to 90% of the available RAM you have. So open task manager and look at the available RAM and use 90% of that, if you plan to use the PC while it is stress-testing (NO GAMING or intensive things), use 85% of the available RAM.
> Start at 4.0GHz and start at 1.150 Vcore.
> *YOU WILL NOT NEED iGPU AFTER YOU INSTALL YOUR GTX470! DISABLE iGPU!*


Okay sweet, will disable the iGPU. Also should I still run Prime overnight on optimized bios settings? I also plan on running Memtest86+ sometime in the next day to make sure my memory is okay.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xeks*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I would definitely advise you not to start from the beginning, it is a complete waste of time even for a complete beginner in overclocking. What I would recommend is start with 4.0GHz and do this. Set the RAM to 90% of the available RAM you have. So open task manager and look at the available RAM and use 90% of that, if you plan to use the PC while it is stress-testing (NO GAMING or intensive things), use 85% of the available RAM.
> Start at 4.0GHz and start at 1.150 Vcore.
> *YOU WILL NOT NEED iGPU AFTER YOU INSTALL YOUR GTX470! DISABLE iGPU!*
> 
> 
> 
> Okay sweet, will disable the iGPU. Also should I still run Prime overnight on optimized bios settings? I also plan on running Memtest86+ sometime in the next day to make sure my memory is okay.
Click to expand...

What do you mean by "On optimized BIOS settings"?


----------



## xeks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> What do you mean by "On optimized BIOS settings"?


When you exit bios it has the option to load optimized settings which I assume is just resetting it?


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xeks*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> What do you mean by "On optimized BIOS settings"?
> 
> 
> 
> When you exit bios it has the option to load optimized settings which I assume is just resetting it?
Click to expand...

Yea, it is just resetting the BIOS config, but why run prime95 overnight using those settings? I want to get the background of your problem so I can help you more in-depth.


----------



## xeks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Yea, it is just resetting the BIOS config, but why run prime95 overnight using those settings? I want to get the background of your problem so I can help you more in-depth.


Totally Dubbed was asking if it was stable on stock...that's all.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xeks*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Yea, it is just resetting the BIOS config, but why run prime95 overnight using those settings? I want to get the background of your problem so I can help you more in-depth.
> 
> 
> 
> Totally Dubbed was asking if it was stable on stock...that's all.
Click to expand...

I am on Steam, let's resume our conversation over there that way I can instantly help you with your problems.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Yea, it is just resetting the BIOS config, but why run prime95 overnight using those settings? I want to get the background of your problem so I can help you more in-depth.


To make sure his stock PC is stable enough - before OC'ing further.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xeks*
> 
> Totally Dubbed was asking if it was stable on stock...that's all.


As for OC - start at 4 or 4.2ghz with around 1.25v

As for iGPU - it is the in-built graphics from the processor (thus would use a little amount of power from your processor to run) - it is useful for conserving energy from your system, when on idle, but your GTX is the one that will "take over" when you start gaming - so, in reality, do you need iGPU -> no


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Yea, it is just resetting the BIOS config, but why run prime95 overnight using those settings? I want to get the background of your problem so I can help you more in-depth.
> 
> 
> 
> To make sure his stock PC is stable enough - before OC'ing further.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *xeks*
> 
> Totally Dubbed was asking if it was stable on stock...that's all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As for OC - start at 4 or 4.2ghz with around 1.25v
> 
> As for iGPU - it is the in-built graphics from the processor (thus would use a little amount of power from your processor to run) - it is useful for conserving energy from your system, when on idle, but your GTX is the one that will "take over" when you start gaming - so, in reality, do you need iGPU -> no
Click to expand...

Haha, I was too lazy to read through the posts.







I want to update the BIOS pictures on the guide but I'm so damn lazy right now!







I'll find some time after I finish watching all these new shows.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Haha, I was too lazy to read through the posts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to update the BIOS pictures on the guide but I'm so damn lazy right now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll find some time after I finish watching all these new shows.


Haha!
Feel free to link mine in, with my z77


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Haha, I was too lazy to read through the posts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to update the BIOS pictures on the guide but I'm so damn lazy right now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll find some time after I finish watching all these new shows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha!
> Feel free to link mine in, with my z77
Click to expand...

Seems like more people have that type of UEFI, I might just do that. I'm too lazy to screenshot my own. Although, I just tried saving the pics but it DLs it as some weird file.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Seems like more people have that type of UEFI, I might just do that. I'm too lazy to screenshot my own. Although, I just tried saving the pics but it DLs it as some weird file.


Just remember to change the picture at the top to the z77 one








Both would be ideal for people, but yeah most I've seen look like my bios


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Seems like more people have that type of UEFI, I might just do that. I'm too lazy to screenshot my own. Although, I just tried saving the pics but it DLs it as some weird file.
> 
> 
> 
> Just remember to change the picture at the top to the z77 one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both would be ideal for people, but yeah most I've seen look like my bios
Click to expand...

I'll add it right next to it.







I like the ROG board there. Makes my MVG feel special!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I'll add it right next to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the ROG board there. Makes my MVG feel special!


Haha


----------



## Ghostrider5666

How do I overclock on bio 1708?


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghostrider5666*
> 
> How do I overclock on bio 1708?


Pretty much the same as any other BIOS. So I guess your question is "How do I overclock?" which I believe the OP covers quite well.


----------



## Ghostrider5666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Pretty much the same as any other BIOS. So I guess your question is "How do I overclock?" which I believe the OP covers quite well.


LOL , I know how to overclock, the problem is I don't have some of those settings in that bios version. The only setting I can change is BCLK to achieve a overclock. Should I try that?


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghostrider5666*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Pretty much the same as any other BIOS. So I guess your question is "How do I overclock?" which I believe the OP covers quite well.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL , I know how to overclock, the problem is I don't have some of those settings in that bios version. The only setting I can change is BCLK to achieve a overclock. Should I try that?
Click to expand...

You're probably on beginner mode for the BIOS and not in Advanced mode. Any new BIOS/UEFI will have the option to change multi and voltages and whatnot. The BIOS version you are looking at in my guide was the first BIOS version for this motherboard.


----------



## stickg1

I'm on 1708 BIOS with my P8Z77-V PRO and I have almost too many options so you need to click advanced mode or hit F7 and it will take you to the good stuff. Once in advanced mode AI Tweaker has what you need.


----------



## Iceycold

Is updating the BIOS a must? Just curious. Going to overclock my i5-3570k next week when my H100i gets here.

For someone who's a complete OC noob, (I know what it does and all, but don't know the steps to follow, what to increaes, what to disable) what do you guys recommend I read? I want to take my i5-3570k to 4.5. I have an NZXT Phantom case, and Asus P8Z77-V motherboard.


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iceycold*
> 
> Is updating the BIOS a must? Just curious. Going to overclock my i5-3570k next week when my H100i gets here.
> For someone who's a complete OC noob, (I know what it does and all, but don't know the steps to follow, what to increaes, what to disable) what do you guys recommend I read? I want to take my i5-3570k to 4.5. I have an NZXT Phantom case, and Asus P8Z77-V motherboard.


Go to advanced in BIOS, disable ASUS MultiCore Enhance, enable core speed sync, put turbo up to 45. Enable PLL, set your RAM according to specs, go to VRM settings, turn LLC to Ultra-High, CPU capability 140%, VRM mode extreme, go back and just leave voltage on AUTO at first. F10 to save and reboot and check what voltage it gives you. Unless it's ridiculously go ahead into Windows and run a stress test like Prime95 and monitor your temps. If it's stable then try to lower the voltage until it's unstable.


----------



## Iceycold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Go to advanced in BIOS, disable ASUS MultiCore Enhance, enable core speed sync, put turbo up to 45. Enable PLL, set your RAM according to specs, go to VRM settings, turn LLC to Ultra-High, CPU capability 140%, VRM mode extreme, go back and just leave voltage on AUTO at first. F10 to save and reboot and check what voltage it gives you. Unless it's ridiculously go ahead into Windows and run a stress test like Prime95 and monitor your temps. If it's stable then try to lower the voltage until it's unstable.


Wow thanks man. So before all that I must update bios right? And, should I immediately set turbo to 45 or should I go slowly up from 34 (3.4ghz)?


----------



## stickg1

I would update the BIOS, yes. Also, make sure than when you update the BIOS that you don't have an SSD plugged in. I have the same board as you only its the PRO and for some reason there's a glitch when you update the BIOS with an SSD installed that makes your settings not stay set and causes problems with TPU and EPU enabling themselves on their own. It's awful and it took me a month to figure out. So learn from my mistake and unplug the SSD temporarily.

You can work you way up, that's probably the best method but I'm type of overclocker where it's 4.5GHz or bust so I just go straight for it. If it needs too high of voltage or the temps are too high then try lower clocks.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iceycold*
> 
> Wow thanks man. So before all that I must update bios right? And, should I immediately set turbo to 45 or should I go slowly up from 34 (3.4ghz)?


Wishing your way up is a slow process. And a painful one.
I suggest you aim at a goal, say 4.5, and try and get stable on that


----------



## Iceycold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> I would update the BIOS, yes. Also, make sure than when you update the BIOS that you don't have an SSD plugged in. I have the same board as you only its the PRO and for some reason there's a glitch when you update the BIOS with an SSD installed that makes your settings not stay set and causes problems with TPU and EPU enabling themselves on their own. It's awful and it took me a month to figure out. So learn from my mistake and unplug the SSD temporarily.
> You can work you way up, that's probably the best method but I'm type of overclocker where it's 4.5GHz or bust so I just go straight for it. If it needs too high of voltage or the temps are too high then try lower clocks.


Unplug my ssd eh? But Windows is on it, can I set the OC, when it gets to the screen which will probably tell me which drive to boot from, turn off the pc, connect SSD , then boot?


----------



## stickg1

You don't need windows to flash your BIOS, you do it in the BIOS. So flash the BIOS, restart, set all your values, restart and plug in the SSD.


----------



## Iceycold

Got it.

You think there's much of a performance upgrade from 3.4 to 4.5? Or do I have to hit higher than 4.5 for upgrade?


----------



## Ghostrider5666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> You're probably on beginner mode for the BIOS and not in Advanced mode. Any new BIOS/UEFI will have the option to change multi and voltages and whatnot. The BIOS version you are looking at in my guide was the first BIOS version for this motherboard.


 Here is a screen shot to show it. If I go to cpu power management I can only set cpu ratio to 35. I might go back to 1616 were everything was available.


----------



## xeks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghostrider5666*
> 
> Here is a screen shot to show it. If I go to cpu power management I can only set cpu ratio to 35. I might go back to 1616 were everything was available.


To change your multiplier just go to advanced > cpu something > cpu power management or something similar and you can change the multiplier. in ai tweak you can scroll down to change your voltage for cpu. I wouldn't mess with cpu blk. I too am using that bios.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iceycold*
> 
> Got it.
> You think there's much of a performance upgrade from 3.4 to 4.5? Or do I have to hit higher than 4.5 for upgrade?


I think that's worth it - that's what I got.
Thing is realistically, you won't need to oc it, at all, but for the fun of it, you might as well.

Remember these are quad core processors, that most of the time aren't even being used at 50% of they're power. If anything our processors are usually at 1.6ghz lol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghostrider5666*
> 
> Here is a screen shot to show it. If I go to cpu power management I can only set cpu ratio to 35. I might go back to 1616 were everything was available.


Maybe check my bios settings in my Sig, copy them and everything should be there


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghostrider5666*
> 
> Here is a screen shot to show it. If I go to cpu power management I can only set cpu ratio to 35. I might go back to 1616 were everything was available.


I think you have a failed BIOS flash. Here is what you need to do, get 1616 and 1708 on the same flash drive. Unplug your SSD, hard restart the machine go into BIOS and reflash 1616, restart and flash to 1708, power down and plug the SSD back in. Then everything should work accordingly. There is a glitch with these P8Z77-V Pro boards (I have one) when you flash the BIOS with a SSD installed. I don't really understand it but I was having many problems until I flashed without my SSD installed.

If it doesn't work then just use 1616...


----------



## Ghostrider5666

I have tried everything I can't get those settings to come back I'm missing turbo ratio , Internal PPL Over voltage and many others. I'm stumped


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghostrider5666*
> 
> I have tried everything I can't get those settings to come back I'm missing turbo ratio , Internal PPL Over voltage and many others. I'm stumped


Did you do what I suggested? Also did you try a hard CMOS clear with the jumpers?


----------



## Ghostrider5666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghostrider5666*
> 
> I have tried everything I can't get those settings to come back I'm missing turbo ratio , Internal PPL Over voltage and many others. I'm stumped


I'm running windows 8 but that shouldn't make no difference.


----------



## Ghostrider5666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Did you do what I suggested? Also did you try a hard CMOS clear with the jumpers?


Yes, I restated unplugged my SSD and flashed bios 1616 then flashed 1708, after that I plugged in the SSD.


----------



## Ghostrider5666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Did you do what I suggested? Also did you try a hard CMOS clear with the jumpers?


Yes, I cleared the CMOS.


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghostrider5666*
> 
> Yes, I cleared the CMOS.


But you said you do get all the options on 1616? If so then just use that, the only difference between the two BIOSes is added CPU support for a couple of i3's and Xeons that havent been released for retail yet.


----------



## Ghostrider5666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> But you said you do get all the options on 1616? If so then just use that, the only difference between the two BIOSes is added CPU support for a couple of i3's and Xeons that havent been released for retail yet.


I flashed back to 1616 and it was the same thing. Should I try 0406? 0406 was stock bio


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghostrider5666*
> 
> I flashed back to 1616 and it was the same thing. Should I try 0406? 0406 was stock bio


You could try it, but this is looking like RMA...


----------



## Ghostrider5666

I think I'm not clearing the CMOS right shouldn't my time be reset?


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghostrider5666*
> 
> I think I'm not clearing the CMOS right shouldn't my time be reset?


While the computer is off move the CMOS jumper over to pin 2-3 instead of 1-2 which is default. Wait a few seconds then switch it back to default and your CMOS should be completely clear. When you turn the computer on it should make you enter setup to configure everything..


----------



## Ghostrider5666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> While the computer is off move the CMOS jumper over to pin 2-3 instead of 1-2 which is default. Wait a few seconds then switch it back to default and your CMOS should be completely clear. When you turn the computer on it should make you enter setup to configure everything..


I have noticed when It shuts down it takes a few seconds to shut off.


----------



## Jim888

thanks for the guide very informative!


----------



## Iceycold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by Iceycold
> 
> Got it.
> You think there's much of a performance upgrade from 3.4 to 4.5? Or do I have to hit higher than 4.5 for upgrade?
> 
> I think that's worth it - that's what I got.
> Thing is realistically, you won't need to oc it, at all, but for the fun of it, you might as well.
> 
> Remember these are quad core processors, that most of the time aren't even being used at 50% of they're power. If anything our processors are usually at 1.6ghz lol


I see, so there's no need to oc, however would an oc of that scale (4.5) help with fps *dips* in tense moments of gaming where tons of things are going on?


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iceycold*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by Iceycold
> 
> Got it.
> You think there's much of a performance upgrade from 3.4 to 4.5? Or do I have to hit higher than 4.5 for upgrade?
> 
> I think that's worth it - that's what I got.
> Thing is realistically, you won't need to oc it, at all, but for the fun of it, you might as well.
> 
> Remember these are quad core processors, that most of the time aren't even being used at 50% of they're power. If anything our processors are usually at 1.6ghz lol
> 
> 
> 
> I see, so there's no need to oc, however would an oc of that scale (4.5) help with fps *dips* in tense moments of gaming where tons of things are going on?
Click to expand...

It will be able to handle more information, although, it will not prevent the dips. It will maybe instead of the former lowest FPS point 15 to maybe 20.


----------



## Iceycold

Gotcha swag, thanks, what about for cpu-intensive things like livestreaming at demanding settings such as 60 fps, I would imagine an oc to 4.5 would help, noticeable or not is the question.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iceycold*
> 
> Gotcha swag, thanks, what about for cpu-intensive things like livestreaming at demanding settings such as 60 fps, I would imagine an oc to 4.5 would help, noticeable or not is the question.


Yeah ocing will help. In fact it will help with any operation. But will you need it unless it is really intensive is something else.
I notice the difference with rendering my videos.


----------



## Ghostrider5666

ASUS Support told me to buy a new bio's Chip.


----------



## glc24

Hey guys
First thing I'd like to say is a big THANK YOU to everyone who took the time to make this thread,especially Swag and Totally Dubbed. Your efforts are very much appreciated.
I read this thread from the beginning and I pretty much gathered that you don't get too fancy from the get go,and just get the basics taken care of. I didn't really know where to start with the voltage,so I just took a chance with 1.2V and tried 4.5Ghz. Well,this has been almost 12 hours now.
I think I have a pretty decent chip.
Prime is set to blend,and I do have sum and round off checked.
One other thing. I did leave the LLC on auto.

Ambient is 21C average, BIOS motherboard temp 21C,BIOS CPU temp 25C
i7 3770K Batch #3229A935
Z77 Sabertooth with latest BIOS (1708)
Corsair H100i push pull with 4 Cougar Voretx 1500rpm fans

I'm not sure what else I should post.
Any thoughts are appreciated

Greg


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glc24*
> 
> Hey guys
> First thing I'd like to say is a big THANK YOU to everyone who took the time to make this thread,especially Swag and Totally Dubbed. Your efforts are very much appreciated.
> I read this thread from the beginning and I pretty much gathered that you don't get too fancy from the get go,and just get the basics taken care of. I didn't really know where to start with the voltage,so I just took a chance with 1.2V and tried 4.5Ghz. Well,this has been almost 12 hours now.
> I think I have a pretty decent chip.
> Prime is set to blend,and I do have sum and round off checked.
> One other thing. I did leave the LLC on auto.
> Ambient is 21C average, BIOS motherboard temp 21C,BIOS CPU temp 25C
> i7 3770K Batch #3229A935
> Z77 Sabertooth with latest BIOS (1708)
> Corsair H100i push pull with 4 Cougar Voretx 1500rpm fans
> I'm not sure what else I should post.
> Any thoughts are appreciated
> Greg


Glad we could help bro!
Not much to say, apart from me being jealous of that chip lol


----------



## morta

o i get it now..i was not understanding the manul and offset..i thought u could only choose between the 2 mods..i dident no you had to use both.sorry and thank you i will give it another shot now. i have overclocked beffor but not with intel or this bios .


----------



## glc24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Glad we could help bro!
> Not much to say, apart from me being jealous of that chip lol


I was wondering if I should change the LLC,and put an offset voltage in or leave it be.

Greg


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glc24*
> 
> I was wondering if I should change the LLC,and put an offset voltage in or leave it be.
> Greg


well - I would leave be if temps are fine - at those voltages, you are looking good.
LLC can be used if needs be, but that's for stability purposes - if you are stable already - there's no need to add LLC (thus temps) to your board.

As for offset or not, you could try, but offset in my opinion is to save energy and temps - seeing as you are probably on low temps, at a great voltage, why bother?
If it isn't broken don't fix it - go play with the PC, if you ever get any problems, then you can come back to square one with your manual vcore, and increase it.


----------



## gablett

Have a question.

Im sitting at 1.3 volts on my 3570k @ 4.5ghz on the Asus Maximus Gene V. I have the latest BIOS. It does alright at 1.3 with my H100i but want to try to lower it. But when I go to lower it on manual voltage it will only let me go by .05 increments. If I type in 1.28 it goes to 1.3. The next I can do is 1.25 and it is not stable there. Is there some setting I need to change? 1.3 seems high for only 4.5 ghz.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gablett*
> 
> Have a question.
> Im sitting at 1.3 volts on my 3570k @ 4.5ghz on the Asus Maximus Gene V. I have the latest BIOS. It does alright at 1.3 with my H100i but want to try to lower it. But when I go to lower it on manual voltage it will only let me go by .05 increments. If I type in 1.28 it goes to 1.3. The next I can do is 1.25 and it is not stable there. Is there some setting I need to change? 1.3 seems high for only 4.5 ghz.


That's very odd - no idea if there is some sort of limitation on your board, but you should be able to go in 0.005 increments- ie 1.3 and 1.295 to 1.290

and yes, I'm pretty sure you can go lower - for the heck of it have you tried 1.25v?


----------



## Stu-Crossfire

Thanks for creating this guide and all the users who have added input to it.
Replaced my 2600K with a 3770k today and was shocked how hot the damn thing runs!

have set it to 4.6ghz with 1.256 volts and have left it to run 10 passes of intel burn test on extreme which it passed with a temp of a pretty shocking 86 deg C.

Will try an hours COd BO2 now and see how she goes before i move from these figures as I am keen to see what the temps are like in the "real world"


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stu-Crossfire*
> 
> Thanks for creating this guide and all the users who have added input to it.
> Replaced my 2600K with a 3770k today and was shocked how hot the damn thing runs!
> have set it to 4.6ghz with 1.256 volts and have left it to run 10 passes of intel burn test on extreme which it passed with a temp of a pretty shocking 86 deg C.
> Will try an hours COd BO2 now and see how she goes before i move from these figures as I am keen to see what the temps are like in the "real world"


Seems like your voltage + clock is the same as mine








I get 92c max temps with 4.5ghz @ 1.265v, that's with an antec 920, liquid cooler too.

Real world temps don't go above 60c


----------



## gablett

I have tried 1.25 and no it isnt 100% stable. I dont understand I cant even find anywhere online that this happens to anyone. In the description it even says you can adjust it in .005 increments yet it wont let me!!!


----------



## glc24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> well - I would leave be if temps are fine - at those voltages, you are looking good.
> LLC can be used if needs be, but that's for stability purposes - if you are stable already - there's no need to add LLC (thus temps) to your board.
> As for offset or not, you could try, but offset in my opinion is to save energy and temps - seeing as you are probably on low temps, at a great voltage, why bother?
> If it isn't broken don't fix it - go play with the PC, if you ever get any problems, then you can come back to square one with your manual vcore, and increase it.


Thank you sir,and I will take your advice.
Hope you have a great 2013!

Greg


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gablett*
> 
> I have tried 1.25 and no it isnt 100% stable. I dont understand I cant even find anywhere online that this happens to anyone. In the description it even says you can adjust it in .005 increments yet it wont let me!!!


BIOS updated?
As I don't have that board, I have no idea.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glc24*
> 
> Thank you sir,and I will take your advice.
> Hope you have a great 2013!
> Greg


Pleasure, you too.


----------



## gablett

Yea now all of a sudden it starts working. I must have just gotten a weak chip. At 4.4ghz best I can do is 1.304 volts. Which puts me at minus .02 on offset. Not real impressed.

However temps are impressive. At that setting with an H100i the highest temps with prime95 i get is 62


----------



## iwalkwithedead

How do you guys get such low vcore.

I'm stable at 4.4GHz [i5-3570K] on 1.3vcore


----------



## tw33k

My new 24/7 clock speed is 4.7GHz @ 1.224v. I did have it @ 1.216v and it seemed stable but then yesterday I got a WHEA_Uncorrectable_Error bluescreen so had it raise it a touch. Average core temp is 50.8c


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iwalkwithedead*
> 
> How do you guys get such low vcore.
> I'm stable at 4.4GHz [i5-3570K] on 1.3vcore


Luck of the draw, you probably purchased your 3570K recently right? I'm noticing a trend in the recent chips that require much more vCore for 4.2GHz+ clocks. I need 1.4v for my 3570K that I purchased a little over a month ago.


----------



## gablett

Mine is just a couple months old and I require 1.3x for anything over 4.2ghz


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gablett*
> 
> Mine is just a couple months old and I require 1.3x for anything over 4.2ghz


According to Intel anything between 1.1v-1.4v is perfectly normal for stock VID. My stock VID is 1.3v. Which seems really high, but before I delidded my temps were similar to someone who has a stock vid of 1.2v so it has me scratching my head a bit.


----------



## gablett

Same here. My stock voltage is 1.321. But mine runs really really cool. Even OC'd at 4.5ghz and running 1.344 volts I cant get it over 65 degrees no matter what I try.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Simply put - some get it lucky, some don't


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Luck of the draw, you probably purchased your 3570K recently right? I'm noticing a trend in the recent chips that require much more vCore for 4.2GHz+ clocks. I need 1.4v for my 3570K that I purchased a little over a month ago.


I purchased it on November 5th


----------



## MrHamm

Hello Forum Members. Going to overclock soon.

A quick questions before I follow this guide. It says I need to update BIOS and follow the instructions.

Do I need to perform all the updates? IE: BiIOS-Utilities, Chipset, Audio, VGA, Firmware, LAN, Utilities, Wireless, SATA.

DO I NEED TO even update the BIOS or just a recommendation?

Thanks!

System specs on my profile. =)


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrHamm*
> 
> Hello Forum Members. Going to overclock soon.
> A quick questions before I follow this guide. It says I need to update BIOS and follow the instructions.
> Do I need to perform all the updates? IE: BiIOS-Utilities, Chipset, Audio, VGA, Firmware, LAN, Utilities, Wireless, SATA.
> DO I NEED TO even update the BIOS or just a recommendation?
> Thanks!
> System specs on my profile. =)


u don't have to update anything - in fact some have downgraded to older bios'. It is howver recommended in the guide, as updating drivers, and bios, means if u get BSODs you know it isn't software related, but hardware/oc related.


----------



## MrHamm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> u don't have to update anything - in fact some have downgraded to older bios'. It is howver recommended in the guide, as updating drivers, and bios, means if u get BSODs you know it isn't software related, but hardware/oc related.


Thanks for your quick response Totally Dubbed. This is my first attempt to overclock!

I've seen you help many people. Just wanted to say thanks for your knowledge in helping better the community.

WISH ME LUCK!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrHamm*
> 
> Thanks for your quick response Totally Dubbed. This is my first attempt to overclock!
> I've seen you help many people. Just wanted to say thanks for your knowledge in helping better the community.
> WISH ME LUCK!


My pleasure dude!
Let us know how it goes









PS.
Absolutely beautiful build you got there!


----------



## KillerFry

Hello;

Wow, it's been a while since I was last here! Around '05 when I was OC'ing an A64 3200+ ClawHammer! Woah!

Anyway, after going down memory lane, I have gotten me an 3770K and a Sabertooth Z77. I'm trying to reach 4.5GHz as my goal. Right now I've not been able to quite reach it. I've gotten to 4.4GHz at 1.25v, temps are in the high 70's maybe touching 80's - I'm cooling with an H100, in a Corsair 600T.

Yet, when running Prime95, sometimes a thread will get the rounding error about expecting less than 0.4 and gotten 0.5 or something like that. I believe that is a memory issue... I'm not sure. I have 4x4 Corsair Vengeance 1866 sticks.

Anyway, I've read so many guides and moved so many options - disabled C states, manually entering the voltage, haven't understood what PLL actually does... things like that... that I don't know how stable the system is.

So I went back to Optimized Defaults.

As of right now, the only thing I changed was the ratio, I set it to 42, left everything else in Auto - RAM defaulted to 1600 - and I'm running Prime95 this very moment - it's the normal, default Blend test. Temps are in the high 60's and according to CPUz it's running at 1.29 - 1.32v.

I'm wondering if the rounding error has to do with setting the RAM at 1866; maybe that coupled with the OC is too much, maybe I have to its voltage. Heck, I'm wondering if there's difference between 1600 and 1866.

So... I take it it is best to set the CPU voltage manually? My idea was to try to run it at 4.5GHz with everything on auto, see what CPUz reported as the voltage and then set it manually. Does that sound even sane?

Also, what about the C-states and all that? Is it okay to disable them or not? And what about spread spectrum and BCLK Recovery?

... damn... I have a lot of questions, hehehe. I tried following the OP's instructions but it doesn't quite seem to work... at least not as a recipe, as each CPU is different.

Anyway, thanks for any guidence!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerFry*
> 
> Hello;
> Wow, it's been a while since I was last here! Around '05 when I was OC'ing an A64 3200+ ClawHammer! Woah!
> Anyway, after going down memory lane, I have gotten me an 3770K and a Sabertooth Z77. I'm trying to reach 4.5GHz as my goal. Right now I've not been able to quite reach it. I've gotten to 4.4GHz at 1.25v, temps are in the high 70's maybe touching 80's - I'm cooling with an H100, in a Corsair 600T.
> Yet, when running Prime95, sometimes a thread will get the rounding error about expecting less than 0.4 and gotten 0.5 or something like that. I believe that is a memory issue... I'm not sure. I have 4x4 Corsair Vengeance 1866 sticks.
> Anyway, I've read so many guides and moved so many options - disabled C states, manually entering the voltage, haven't understood what PLL actually does... things like that... that I don't know how stable the system is.
> So I went back to Optimized Defaults.
> As of right now, the only thing I changed was the ratio, I set it to 42, left everything else in Auto - RAM defaulted to 1600 - and I'm running Prime95 this very moment - it's the normal, default Blend test. Temps are in the high 60's and according to CPUz it's running at 1.29 - 1.32v.
> I'm wondering if the rounding error has to do with setting the RAM at 1866; maybe that coupled with the OC is too much, maybe I have to its voltage. Heck, I'm wondering if there's difference between 1600 and 1866.
> So... I take it it is best to set the CPU voltage manually? My idea was to try to run it at 4.5GHz with everything on auto, see what CPUz reported as the voltage and then set it manually. Does that sound even sane?
> Also, what about the C-states and all that? Is it okay to disable them or not? And what about spread spectrum and BCLK Recovery?
> ... damn... I have a lot of questions, hehehe. I tried following the OP's instructions but it doesn't quite seem to work... at least not as a recipe, as each CPU is different.
> Anyway, thanks for any guidence!


Hi there







!

Ok well seems as you have the same chip and board as me.
Check out my BIOS settings, and copy and paste them basically - apart from the RAM volts and timings and for your CPU start at manual 1.25v.

Now for your rounding errors - that exact one sounds RAM related (pleas ensure to check the options in prime95, like done in the OP, and more so to test 90% of your ram). Usually when it is 0.1 off in prime, it is ram related, anything other than that, is usually vcore related.
I would suggest putting the timings and volts that are given by your manufacturer, and maybe adding a few extra nodges on the ram - ie. mine is 1.5v tested but I gave it 1.55v as I have 4 sticks.

Also regarding the c states, you can read up online, what each of them mean, however disabling them is fine - in fact if you check the OP - all of them are disabled, apart from the first C1-e.

As for spread spec and recovery, again you can read them online, but for me, I disabled them.


----------



## Swag

@*Totally Dubbed*

I appreciate you helping me with keeping this thread alive and prospering. I have just cleaned up the OP and have used your BIOS Images. I am immensely grateful for you allowing me to use your BIOS images. I have added your username to the OP and if you would like, I can add your real name to the OP for everyone to be able to properly address you.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> @*Totally Dubbed*
> I appreciate you helping me with keeping this thread alive and prospering. I have just cleaned up the OP and have used your BIOS Images. I am immensely grateful for you allowing me to use your BIOS images. I have added your username to the OP and if you would like, I can add your real name to the OP for everyone to be able to properly address you.


Sure thing Swag








I guess being called Chris, my real name is actually a little more easier for some - although do leave Totally Dubbed there, or else people won't know haha







!

PS. I suggest re-uploading the P95 settings in LARGE so that people are able to see the actual settings- I myself can't see them even though I know their values









and LOL at your new profile picture!

PS. It is a pleasure to help







!
PSS. Congratulations on ur 2nd flame


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> @*Totally Dubbed*
> I appreciate you helping me with keeping this thread alive and prospering. I have just cleaned up the OP and have used your BIOS Images. I am immensely grateful for you allowing me to use your BIOS images. I have added your username to the OP and if you would like, I can add your real name to the OP for everyone to be able to properly address you.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure thing Swag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess being called Chris, my real name is actually a little more easier for some - although do leave Totally Dubbed there, or else people won't know haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> 
> PS. I suggest re-uploading the P95 settings in LARGE so that people are able to see the actual settings- I myself can't see them even though I know their values
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and LOL at your new profile picture!
> 
> PS. It is a pleasure to help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> PSS. Congratulations on ur 2nd flame
Click to expand...

I didn't check the P95 setting images because all the rest acted the way I wanted. I guess I need to be more thorough. I will add a note on your name in OP.

Thanks on the 2nd flame. Finally got it! And I changed it because my old one was getting dated and I liked this one. Same as my phone's background.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I didn't check the P95 setting images because all the rest acted the way I wanted. I guess I need to be more thorough. I will add a note on your name in OP.
> Thanks on the 2nd flame. Finally got it! And I changed it because my old one was getting dated and I liked this one. Same as my phone's background.


hehe I think those colours are too vivid for me on the phone - Although I got an image of myself, *sitting down in a full halo suit* haha


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I didn't check the P95 setting images because all the rest acted the way I wanted. I guess I need to be more thorough. I will add a note on your name in OP.
> Thanks on the 2nd flame. Finally got it! And I changed it because my old one was getting dated and I liked this one. Same as my phone's background.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hehe I think those colours are too vivid for me on the phone - Although I got an image of myself, *sitting down in a full halo suit* haha
Click to expand...

I busted out laughing when I saw that picture! Hahahah!







It's HD and it's meant for the retina display on the iPhone 5! Shows my pride in my country and also I like what it says.







I used to have it as "Keep Calm and Make It Happen" when I was trying to get a girl but I stopped the pursuit.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I busted out laughing when I saw that picture! Hahahah!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's HD and it's meant for the retina display on the iPhone 5! Shows my pride in my country and also I like what it says.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used to have it as "Keep Calm and Make It Happen" when I was trying to get a girl but I stopped the pursuit.


hahaha good way to keep motivated I guess







!

And my cousin took a picture of me, I absolutely love that halo suit - $10 when I went to america, for the WHOLE THING!
It is a magnet of attention in clubs (yes I went to my uni club during Halloween with it on, and got so many random people high fiving me and taking pictures with me - was the perfect time to wear it as I wore it around 1-2 weeks before the release of Halo 4 haha)


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I busted out laughing when I saw that picture! Hahahah!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's HD and it's meant for the retina display on the iPhone 5! Shows my pride in my country and also I like what it says.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used to have it as "Keep Calm and Make It Happen" when I was trying to get a girl but I stopped the pursuit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hahaha good way to keep motivated I guess
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> 
> And my cousin took a picture of me, I absolutely love that halo suit - $10 when I went to america, for the WHOLE THING!
> It is a magnet of attention in clubs (yes I went to my uni club during Halloween with it on, and got so many random people high fiving me and taking pictures with me - was the perfect time to wear it as I wore it around 1-2 weeks before the release of Halo 4 haha)
Click to expand...

That just reminded me of these guys in the Halo 4 release. One of them dressed up as Master Chief and his costume was real metal. He was huge too. I've always wondered how much time people have on their hands.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> That just reminded me of these guys in the Halo 4 release. One of them dressed up as Master Chief and his costume was real metal. He was huge too. I've always wondered how much time people have on their hands.


Speaking of time I'm running out - have to revise for 2 exams coming up in around a week and have done zilch


----------



## KillerFry

Hey there!

Thanks for the quick response, Mr. $10 Halo









Yet, I'm not out of the blue yet. I upgraded to the latest BIOS, 1708, and then copied your settings. The machine did boot but when I ran P95 the rounding error was by way more than 0.1; since you mentioned a bigger error usually means a vcore issue, I upped it to 1.28 to see what happened.

Now, P95 runs for about 1 minute or so then crashes. There's no BSOD nor nothing; it just goes away.

======= Edit before posting ==============

Before I even clicked the Submit button I set the vcore to 1.29 and let P95 run. It gave me a BSOD with a System Service Exception (0x3B)... which means I need more vcore? Was I unlucky and got a power hungry CPU :S


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerFry*
> 
> Hey there!
> Thanks for the quick response, Mr. $10 Halo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet, I'm not out of the blue yet. I upgraded to the latest BIOS, 1708, and then copied your settings. The machine did boot but when I ran P95 the rounding error was by way more than 0.1; since you mentioned a bigger error usually means a vcore issue, I upped it to 1.28 to see what happened.
> Now, P95 runs for about 1 minute or so then crashes. There's no BSOD nor nothing; it just goes away.
> ======= Edit before posting ==============
> Before I even clicked the Submit button I set the vcore to 1.29 and let P95 run. It gave me a BSOD with a System Service Exception (0x3B)... which means I need more vcore? Was I unlucky and got a power hungry CPU :S


sounds like it bro.

Try a lower clock as at 1.3v you'll be hitting HIGH temps, which can be dangerous for your chip.

As for the RAM - just go on auto or tested SPD from the manufacturer of your RAM, so that you know your ram is fine. Try upping the voltage of the ram a little too (like I did)


----------



## KillerFry

Well, 4.5GHz at 1.26 - 1.29 is a no go. Sometimes Prime95 crashes, sometimes I get BSOD that are not the codes in the OP's initial guide - like IRQ or Kernel exceptions, sometimes something involving the drivers.

At 4.4GHz I've been running P95 for 20 minutes without a problem at 1.24v. Temps right now are in the high 50's... then again, we just had a snowstorm, maybe that has to do a little with that, hahaha.

I will leave it like that for the rest of the day... I suppose missing 100MHz won't kill me.

I do believe there is a solution to getting to 4.5GHz, I don't think heat is the problem. Maybe some other voltage settings or probably the PSU. Which is a Corsair GS600, by the way. Maybe some other time I'll devote the time to figure it out.


----------



## KillerFry

Speaking of the RAM, if been trying out the sticks to see if they have anything to do. I have 4x4GB of Corsair Vengeance 1866. I bought 2 of those sticks about 6 monts ago, and I just bought the other 2 less than a week ago. I do notice that they have a "Ver" on their stickers. The older ones are 4.13 and the newer ones are 8.XX (they're in the system, don't remember last two digits).

Anyway, I tried first with the Ver. 4.13 ones, and eventually they failed with a rounding error. Also, temps got to about middle 70's. I've been running the Ver. 8.xx for a while, and I see the temps are in the middle to high 60's and so far there has been no errors.

So I'm wondering... does the RAM sticks have anything to do with the temps? Could it be that one of the other sticks is actually shoddy and it's the one causing all the problems?


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerFry*
> 
> Speaking of the RAM, if been trying out the sticks to see if they have anything to do. I have 4x4GB of Corsair Vengeance 1866. I bought 2 of those sticks about 6 monts ago, and I just bought the other 2 less than a week ago. I do notice that they have a "Ver" on their stickers. The older ones are 4.13 and the newer ones are 8.XX (they're in the system, don't remember last two digits).
> 
> Anyway, I tried first with the Ver. 4.13 ones, and eventually they failed with a rounding error. Also, temps got to about middle 70's. I've been running the Ver. 8.xx for a while, and I see the temps are in the middle to high 60's and so far there has been no errors.
> 
> So I'm wondering... does the RAM sticks have anything to do with the temps? Could it be that one of the other sticks is actually shoddy and it's the one causing all the problems?


I don't think anything is happening with the temps. It's mostly caused by random RAM errors thus making the CPU run more. I'm not sure on this part as I'm not too familiar with this but that would be my best guess. I recommend you calling up Corsair and sending in the older kits for RMA. They will most likely send you the newest versions. Tell them it keeps failing memtest. That should be enough for you to replace them. I believe they have life-time warranty on the RAM too! Amazing Corsair!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerFry*
> 
> Speaking of the RAM, if been trying out the sticks to see if they have anything to do. I have 4x4GB of Corsair Vengeance 1866. I bought 2 of those sticks about 6 monts ago, and I just bought the other 2 less than a week ago. I do notice that they have a "Ver" on their stickers. The older ones are 4.13 and the newer ones are 8.XX (they're in the system, don't remember last two digits).
> Anyway, I tried first with the Ver. 4.13 ones, and eventually they failed with a rounding error. Also, temps got to about middle 70's. I've been running the Ver. 8.xx for a while, and I see the temps are in the middle to high 60's and so far there has been no errors.
> So I'm wondering... does the RAM sticks have anything to do with the temps? Could it be that one of the other sticks is actually shoddy and it's the one causing all the problems?


RA has its own temps on the motherboard, but won't affect your P95 tests.
The onyl reason you are getting different readings is because P95 might have tested the CPU more in one test than the other.


----------



## justanoldman

Thanks very much to all who contribute here, very helpful and informative.

Unfortunately I am just an old man building his first computer (bought from custom builders before) and attempting to learn overclocking for the first time. Therefore I have what I assume to be rather stupid questions, and hoping someone can help me out.

Hardware: i7-3770k, Asus P8Z77-V Pro, Crucial 16gb (2x8) 1600, Corsair AX850, Antec Kuhler H2O 620, and I am currently using an old hard drive and just the motherboard video while I am waiting to receive a Crucial M4 256gb, and an EVGA 670 FTW LE. I have the latest bios of 1708.

I followed all the settings in the OP, but I also have iGPU Voltage and iGPU Offset Voltage, which are not in the OP so I left them at offset mode and auto. No idea if that is right or not.

Two first big questions are: which temperatures do I care most about? The CPU cores seem easy to watch with HWMonitor or RealTemp, but watching CPU temp seems hard because I am not sure which to look at and HWMonitor has a problem with my setup because it always spikes to crazy high numbers. Second question is that no matter what I set CPU Voltage to manually the computer always goes 2 to 3 hundredths higher. So a manual entry in bios of 1.24 means the voltage will be 1.25 to 1.27. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## justanoldman

Just a follow up to my post above. I apologize if what I need help with are those things where you guys get annoyed and think, just look it up stupid. I have searched for the answers and found enough contradicting information that I was hoping to get some insight.

Also I don't understand how offset voltages works for you guys. I have my system set up at 100*44 for 4400MHz and cpu manual voltage set to 1.23 and it seems to be stable so far. The actual voltage used goes to 1.256 (thus my question in the first post as to the difference) and my 4 cpu core temps are staying below 80c while my motherboard and cpu temps (according to the Asus sensor recorder) are staying below 60c on Prime95. I don't know if those are where they should be but seems OK so far.

But when I change from manual to offset mode, keeping everything else the same, and pick a +.045 offset then cpu voltage spikes to 1.384 and my temps go way up. So I guess I don't understand how you can use offsets or I have something set wrong. Anyway, any help is appreciated.


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Just a follow up to my post above. I apologize if what I need help with are those things where you guys get annoyed and think, just look it up stupid. I have searched for the answers and found enough contradicting information that I was hoping to get some insight.
> Also I don't understand how offset voltages works for you guys. I have my system set up at 100*44 for 4400MHz and cpu manual voltage set to 1.23 and it seems to be stable so far. The actual voltage used goes to 1.256 (thus my question in the first post as to the difference) and my 4 cpu core temps are staying below 80c while my motherboard and cpu temps (according to the Asus sensor recorder) are staying below 60c on Prime95. I don't know if those are where they should be but seems OK so far.
> But when I change from manual to offset mode, keeping everything else the same, and pick a +.045 offset then cpu voltage spikes to 1.384 and my temps go way up. So I guess I don't understand how you can use offsets or I have something set wrong. Anyway, any help is appreciated.


Psh, I overclocked my PC without knowing much about how to set and what offset voltages are either. I did +0.065 like someone told me too for 4.4ghz and got a 1.3v with temps below 70c i think or below 80c I can't even remember right now. I know this statement doesn't help you I just wanted to say it.

We are very kind on OCN and will do all we can to help another, it has been a great community since I became a member, I have only ran into 1 annoying person and he was just a troll. xD So your questions are not stupid, you came to the right place. Everyone on this guide is good, and I like to point out that I have seen Swag and Totally Dubbed help everyone with any questions so I am sure that when one or both of them see this they will help you, along with anyone else who knows about it xD

Edit: Since you are new here, welcome to OCN


----------



## Swag

First things first, do NOT use offset yet. Mainly saying that because I don't want you to get confused about anything while we are fixing your OC.

Questions:

Have you set EVERYTHING to the guide?

Load-Line Calibration (LLC) to 75%?


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> First things first, do NOT use offset yet. Mainly saying that because I don't want you to get confused about anything while we are fixing your OC.
> Questions:
> Have you set EVERYTHING to the guide?
> Load-Line Calibration (LLC) to 75%?


Thanks for the response. Yes I copied everything from the OP and double checked the pictures from page 81.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> First things first, do NOT use offset yet. Mainly saying that because I don't want you to get confused about anything while we are fixing your OC.
> Questions:
> Have you set EVERYTHING to the guide?
> Load-Line Calibration (LLC) to 75%?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the response. Yes I copied everything from the OP and double checked the pictures from page 81.
Click to expand...

I just redid the entire guide so it should have the same pictures as Totally Dubbed's BIOS.

Okay, so when you manually input 1.2400, you are receiving more than that in CPU-Z? Just CPU-Z and not a volt meter right?


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I just redid the entire guide so it should have the same pictures as Totally Dubbed's BIOS.
> Okay, so when you manually input 1.2400, you are receiving more than that in CPU-Z? Just CPU-Z and not a volt meter right?


No volt meter, but CPU-Z, HWmonitor, Asus sensor, and looking at the screen while in bios all have higher readings.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I just redid the entire guide so it should have the same pictures as Totally Dubbed's BIOS.
> Okay, so when you manually input 1.2400, you are receiving more than that in CPU-Z? Just CPU-Z and not a volt meter right?
> 
> 
> 
> No volt meter, but CPU-Z, HWmonitor, Asus sensor, and looking at the screen while in bios all have higher readings.
Click to expand...

Ok, then it's fine. Normally programs can't really accurately read the CPU voltage. I've always trusted that BIOS will do what I say it will do and with my voltmeter, it has never been a question.







Anyway, so what is the overclock you want to achieve?


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Ok, then it's fine. Normally programs can't really accurately read the CPU voltage. I've always trusted that BIOS will do what I say it will do and with my voltmeter, it has never been a question.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, so what is the overclock you want to achieve?


For long term stability, from what I read, about the best I can do is 4.5 I think. But learning is also a big reason I am doing this for the fist time. It seems like voltage, and getting as low as possible seems to be key, that is why I am confused as to why whatever number I put in, it runs at 2 to 3 thousandths higher.


----------



## Swag

Ignore what it says in CPU-Z, listen to what you are inputting in BIOS. So just set multi to 45x and manual voltage to 1.23. Follow the steps on how I overclock. After you pass 12 hours of prime95, then I will switch you over to offset. If you have any other question, I can answer them.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Ignore what it says in CPU-Z, listen to what you are inputting in BIOS. So just set multi to 45x and manual voltage to 1.23. Follow the steps on how I overclock. After you pass 12 hours of prime95, then I will switch you over to offset. If you have any other question, I can answer them.


Will do, thank you for the help and the great guide.


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Alright, I like the new guide and pictures. Same look as mine, I am trying for 4.5ghz I guess xD


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Ignore what it says in CPU-Z, listen to what you are inputting in BIOS. So just set multi to 45x and manual voltage to 1.23. Follow the steps on how I overclock. After you pass 12 hours of prime95, then I will switch you over to offset. If you have any other question, I can answer them.
> 
> 
> 
> Will do, thank you for the help and the great guide.
Click to expand...

Thanks and remember to be patient when OCing.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iwalkwithedead*
> 
> Alright, I like the new guide and pictures. Same look as mine, I am trying for 4.5ghz I guess xD


Yea, I changed it because it seemed most people didn't have the ROG UEFI so I decided to make it more user-friendly.







Do you know what you need to do or do you have any questions?


----------



## iwalkwithedead

You made a good call on the update, the normal blue bios is much more common and has helped me understand a lot easier. Maybe it's just me but when you are looking at red, but you have blue it can play these mind tricks on a person.

I'm fixed on Alessandra Ambrosio but I keep seeing Adriana Lima xD

I will admit a week ago looking at those pictures, I was just ... after doing some research, looking into my bios I understand it a lot more. The PM you sent me helped out even more, so I decided to step it up a notch and go with 4.5ghz and followed your guide exactly, now I'm just getting ready to do the testing. Thank You sir and I'm sure if I have questions you or Dub will help me with easy but I think I got it, unless it fails then I need help.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iwalkwithedead*
> 
> You made a good call on the update, the normal blue bios is much more common and has helped me understand a lot easier. Maybe it's just me but when you are looking at red, but you have blue it can play these mind tricks on a person.
> 
> I'm fixed on Alessandra Ambrosio but I keep seeing Adriana Lima xD
> 
> I will admit a week ago looking at those pictures, I was just ... after doing some research, looking into my bios I understand it a lot more. The PM you sent me helped out even more, so I decided to step it up a notch and go with 4.5ghz and followed your guide exactly, now I'm just getting ready to do the testing. Thank You sir and I'm sure if I have questions you or Dub will help me with easy but I think I got it, unless it fails then I need help.


Don't know where that middle statement came from.







I like Asian girls.







Although those Victoria Secret models are damn fine!

Just ask here or PM me if you have any questions. I don't mind. I just got some popcorn and I'm watching a movie so I can help anytime! I refresh OCN every 5 seconds!


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Don't know where that middle statement came from.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like Asian girls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although those Victoria Secret models are damn fine!
> Just ask here or PM me if you have any questions. I don't mind. I just got some popcorn and I'm watching a movie so I can help anytime! I refresh OCN every 5 seconds!


I was doing a weird random comparison on the Normal Blue Bios compared to the ROG Bios xD

Alright, testing now, I will check back if any problems. Thanks


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iwalkwithedead*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Don't know where that middle statement came from.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like Asian girls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although those Victoria Secret models are damn fine!
> Just ask here or PM me if you have any questions. I don't mind. I just got some popcorn and I'm watching a movie so I can help anytime! I refresh OCN every 5 seconds!
> 
> 
> 
> I was doing a weird random comparison on the Normal Blue Bios compared to the ROG Bios xD
> 
> Alright, testing now, I will check back if any problems. Thanks
Click to expand...

Oh yea, it didn't make sense to me at that time.







Anyway, I hope it looks better now. IMHO, the blue UEFI looks better than the red one. Too bad I can't change my UEFI color!


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Ugh, I just got 0x7E = Corrupted OS file before that it was 0x7F, I have some software troubles I take it.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iwalkwithedead*
> 
> Ugh, I just got 0x7E = Corrupted OS file before that it was 0x7F, I have some software troubles I take it.


Yea, that happened to me once. I was extreme OCing and my OS got corrupted. I was so mad, I had to re do everything! It took so long to set up the pot and getting the dry ice. Annoying!


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iwalkwithedead*
> 
> Ugh, I just got 0x7E = Corrupted OS file before that it was 0x7F, I have some software troubles I take it.


yep, my list says,
0x7E = Corrupted OS file, possibly from overclocking. Run sfc /scannow and chkdsk /r

maybe run those, see if it helps









0x7F i havent seen before tho..prolly means the same
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Yea, that happened to me once. I was extreme OCing and my OS got corrupted. I was so mad, I *had to re do everything*! It took so long to set up the pot and getting the dry ice. Annoying!


redo?
like in reinstall windows?


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *iwalkwithedead*
> 
> Ugh, I just got 0x7E = Corrupted OS file before that it was 0x7F, I have some software troubles I take it.
> 
> 
> 
> yep, my list says,
> 0x7E = Corrupted OS file, possibly from overclocking. Run sfc /scannow and chkdsk /r
> 
> maybe run those, see if it helps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 0x7F i havent seen before tho..prolly means the same
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Yea, that happened to me once. I was extreme OCing and my OS got corrupted. I was so mad, I *had to re do everything*! It took so long to set up the pot and getting the dry ice. Annoying!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> redo?
> like in reinstall windows?
Click to expand...

No, I was in the middle of a DICE session. I had to redo it because I couldn't re-install windows with my CPU being cooled sub-zero.


----------



## iwalkwithedead

I just uninstalled some software, running the scannow test and other now, I don't want to redo windows. I also download bluescreenviewer and is said dxgmms1.sys which from what I read is direct x driver


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> No, I was in the middle of a DICE session. I had to redo it because I couldn't re-install windows with my CPU being cooled sub-zero.


ouch..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iwalkwithedead*
> 
> I just uninstalled some software, running the scannow test and other now, I don't want to redo windows. I also download bluescreenviewer and is said dxgmms1.sys which from what I read is direct x driver


yea, just read on microsoft website, dxgmms1.sys is prolly video card drivers,
update/reinstall them might help..

i hate windows, they should make a game/overclock windows..lol windows G/oc


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> ouch..
> yea, just read on microsoft website, dxgmms1.sys is prolly video card drivers,
> update/reinstall them might help..


Yep, I read the same, I just got done, ugh, trying it all again.


----------



## iwalkwithedead

1] 0x7E = Corrupted OS file [Bad Video Driver]
Reinstalled, Fixed
2] 0x50 = RAM timings/Frequency unstable
Restored Defaults, Enabled X.M.P, Fixed
3] 0x1E = increase vcore
1.265 to 1.270, now going to 1.275


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Thanks very much to all who contribute here, very helpful and informative.
> Unfortunately I am just an old man building his first computer (bought from custom builders before) and attempting to learn overclocking for the first time. Therefore I have what I assume to be rather stupid questions, and hoping someone can help me out.
> Hardware: i7-3770k, Asus P8Z77-V Pro, Crucial 16gb (2x8) 1600, Corsair AX850, Antec Kuhler H2O 620, and I am currently using an old hard drive and just the motherboard video while I am waiting to receive a Crucial M4 256gb, and an EVGA 670 FTW LE. I have the latest bios of 1708.
> I followed all the settings in the OP, but I also have iGPU Voltage and iGPU Offset Voltage, which are not in the OP so I left them at offset mode and auto. No idea if that is right or not.
> Two first big questions are: which temperatures do I care most about? The CPU cores seem easy to watch with HWMonitor or RealTemp, but watching CPU temp seems hard because I am not sure which to look at and HWMonitor has a problem with my setup because it always spikes to crazy high numbers. Second question is that no matter what I set CPU Voltage to manually the computer always goes 2 to 3 hundredths higher. So a manual entry in bios of 1.24 means the voltage will be 1.25 to 1.27. What am I doing wrong?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Just a follow up to my post above. I apologize if what I need help with are those things where you guys get annoyed and think, just look it up stupid. I have searched for the answers and found enough contradicting information that I was hoping to get some insight.
> Also I don't understand how offset voltages works for you guys. I have my system set up at 100*44 for 4400MHz and cpu manual voltage set to 1.23 and it seems to be stable so far. The actual voltage used goes to 1.256 (thus my question in the first post as to the difference) and my 4 cpu core temps are staying below 80c while my motherboard and cpu temps (according to the Asus sensor recorder) are staying below 60c on Prime95. I don't know if those are where they should be but seems OK so far.
> But when I change from manual to offset mode, keeping everything else the same, and pick a +.045 offset then cpu voltage spikes to 1.384 and my temps go way up. So I guess I don't understand how you can use offsets or I have something set wrong. Anyway, any help is appreciated.


I actually saw your posts last night, but went to sleep shortly after









First of all welcome to OCN








Secondly, there is nothing to be ashamed of nor are your questions "annoying" or anything like that.

Unto your concerns:
Now that iGPU thing, is on-board graphics on your i7 - it is useful, however when you get your GTX670 in, that iGPU will become absolutely useless.
The point for iGPU is to be used for people who don't have a graphics card, or have a weak graphics card, and thus need the on-board processing power of the intel i7's one, in order to run more optimally.

A few points to make here:
Usually iGPU would come in handy, but for people like you and me, with an actual graphics card, it is thoroughly useless.
So, if you have your GTX670 installed, I suggest disabling anything iGPU related - that also includes ignoring to install VirtuMVP from asus (as that will screw around with your graphics card) - virtu is a software designed to help FPS on the intel on-board graphics, and to save energy of your system, by re-routing certain low-level graphics things to your CPU rather than your GPU. Meaning your GPU (GTX670) can stay cooler. (I should also note that virtu isn't available for all boards, but it came with mine)
On to cooling: With iGPU, when being used, will consume a little bit of volts - now when OC'ing the last thing you want is a little more volts.
Don't get me wrong there's nothing wrong with OCing with iGPU enabled, but if you don't need it, then why put extra volts inside?

Long story short disable iGPU when you get your GTX670 installed.

Now as Swag said, start with manual rather than offset.

As for your temps they are fine - but be wary of trusting that pesky ai SUIT II for motherboard temps. It is fine to an extent, but can give very odd readings like 127c for your motherboard temps.

Regarding your +0.45 offset - that's because you aren't working out the proper offset, nor know what your actual stable manual vcore is - thus with that type of offset, you might be hitting over 1.3v (if translated in manual vcore terms) and thus why you see a huge spike in temps.
As I'm sure you know, higher volts = higher temps

Hope that answers everything - and I'm glad the pictures are helping people.

*Note to Swag:*
Would be useful to add to the list of prgrams in the OP:
Bluescreenview - very useful for knowing your BSOD and more so works in finding it, even after your BSOD has passed, and you installing the software AFTER the BSOD:
http://download.cnet.com/BlueScreenView/3000-2094_4-10965136.html

As you are using my BIOS in there, too - it might be useful to add my PC specs (ie "PC specs that were used for the guide" type thing)


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iwalkwithedead*
> 
> 1] 0x7E = Corrupted OS file [Bad Video Driver]
> Reinstalled, Fixed
> 2] 0x50 = RAM timings/Frequency unstable
> Restored Defaults, Enabled X.M.P, Fixed
> 3] 0x1E = increase vcore
> 1.265 to 1.270, now going to 1.275


great








yea, i have a list with codes, always handy when you run into them,

BSOD Codes for LGA 1155 Ivy Bridge
0x101 = increase vcore
0x124 = increase/decrease vcore or QPI/VTT... have to test to see which one it is
0x0A = unstable RAM/IMC, increase QPI first, if that doesn't work increase vcore
0x1E = increase vcore
0x3B = increase vcore
0x3D = increase vcore
0xD1 = QPI/VTT, increase/decrease as necessary, can also be unstable Ram, raise Ram voltage
0x9C = QPI/VTT most likely, but increasing vcore has helped in some instances
0x50 = RAM timings/Frequency or uncore multi unstable, increase RAM voltage or adjust QPI/VTT, or lower uncore if you're higher than 2x
0x109 = Not enough or too Much memory voltage
0x116 = Low IOH (NB) voltage, GPU issue (most common when running multi-GPU/overclocking GPU)
0x7E = Corrupted OS file, possibly from overclocking. Run sfc /scannow and chkdsk /r

gigabyte mobo, error code 51 - memory initialization error


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Thanks very much to all who contribute here, very helpful and informative.
> Unfortunately I am just an old man building his first computer (bought from custom builders before) and attempting to learn overclocking for the first time. Therefore I have what I assume to be rather stupid questions, and hoping someone can help me out.
> Hardware: i7-3770k, Asus P8Z77-V Pro, Crucial 16gb (2x8) 1600, Corsair AX850, Antec Kuhler H2O 620, and I am currently using an old hard drive and just the motherboard video while I am waiting to receive a Crucial M4 256gb, and an EVGA 670 FTW LE. I have the latest bios of 1708.
> I followed all the settings in the OP, but I also have iGPU Voltage and iGPU Offset Voltage, which are not in the OP so I left them at offset mode and auto. No idea if that is right or not.
> Two first big questions are: which temperatures do I care most about? The CPU cores seem easy to watch with HWMonitor or RealTemp, but watching CPU temp seems hard because I am not sure which to look at and HWMonitor has a problem with my setup because it always spikes to crazy high numbers. Second question is that no matter what I set CPU Voltage to manually the computer always goes 2 to 3 hundredths higher. So a manual entry in bios of 1.24 means the voltage will be 1.25 to 1.27. What am I doing wrong?
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Just a follow up to my post above. I apologize if what I need help with are those things where you guys get annoyed and think, just look it up stupid. I have searched for the answers and found enough contradicting information that I was hoping to get some insight.
> Also I don't understand how offset voltages works for you guys. I have my system set up at 100*44 for 4400MHz and cpu manual voltage set to 1.23 and it seems to be stable so far. The actual voltage used goes to 1.256 (thus my question in the first post as to the difference) and my 4 cpu core temps are staying below 80c while my motherboard and cpu temps (according to the Asus sensor recorder) are staying below 60c on Prime95. I don't know if those are where they should be but seems OK so far.
> But when I change from manual to offset mode, keeping everything else the same, and pick a +.045 offset then cpu voltage spikes to 1.384 and my temps go way up. So I guess I don't understand how you can use offsets or I have something set wrong. Anyway, any help is appreciated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I actually saw your posts last night, but went to sleep shortly after
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First of all welcome to OCN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Secondly, there is nothing to be ashamed of nor are your questions "annoying" or anything like that.
> 
> Unto your concerns:
> Now that iGPU thing, is on-board graphics on your i7 - it is useful, however when you get your GTX670 in, that iGPU will become absolutely useless.
> The point for iGPU is to be used for people who don't have a graphics card, or have a weak graphics card, and thus need the on-board processing power of the intel i7's one, in order to run more optimally.
> 
> A few points to make here:
> Usually iGPU would come in handy, but for people like you and me, with an actual graphics card, it is thoroughly useless.
> So, if you have your GTX670 installed, I suggest disabling anything iGPU related - that also includes ignoring to install VirtuMVP from asus (as that will screw around with your graphics card) - virtu is a software designed to help FPS on the intel on-board graphics, and to save energy of your system, by re-routing certain low-level graphics things to your CPU rather than your GPU. Meaning your GPU (GTX670) can stay cooler. (I should also note that virtu isn't available for all boards, but it came with mine)
> On to cooling: With iGPU, when being used, will consume a little bit of volts - now when OC'ing the last thing you want is a little more volts.
> Don't get me wrong there's nothing wrong with OCing with iGPU enabled, but if you don't need it, then why put extra volts inside?
> 
> Long story short disable iGPU when you get your GTX670 installed.
> 
> Now as Swag said, start with manual rather than offset.
> 
> As for your temps they are fine - but be wary of trusting that pesky ai SUIT II for motherboard temps. It is fine to an extent, but can give very odd readings like 127c for your motherboard temps.
> 
> Regarding your +0.45 offset - that's because you aren't working out the proper offset, nor know what your actual stable manual vcore is - thus with that type of offset, you might be hitting over 1.3v (if translated in manual vcore terms) and thus why you see a huge spike in temps.
> As I'm sure you know, higher volts = higher temps
> 
> Hope that answers everything - and I'm glad the pictures are helping people.
> 
> 
> 
> *Note to Swag:*
> Would be useful to add to the list of prgrams in the OP:
> Bluescreenview - very useful for knowing your BSOD and more so works in finding it, even after your BSOD has passed, and you installing the software AFTER the BSOD:
> http://download.cnet.com/BlueScreenView/3000-2094_4-10965136.html
> 
> As you are using my BIOS in there, too - it might be useful to add my PC specs (ie "PC specs that were used for the guide" type thing)
Click to expand...

Wilco and updated.


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Alright, I keep getting vcore bsod, should I go up 2notches instead of 1? lolz I'm at 1.275 now


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iwalkwithedead*
> 
> Alright, I keep getting vcore bsod, should I go up 2notches instead of 1? lolz I'm at 1.275 now


if all drivers and software are up-to-date and ram is on stock timings, then yes, your BSODs would be all vcore related (as long as you didn't get these on stock!)


----------



## iwalkwithedead

If it's not vcore then it's some software crap, I think that I should just format and try again.

Just got BAD_POOL_CALLER 0x000000c2


----------



## morta

hay all i was told to post in here regarding my overclocking problem. im trying to get 4.5ghz. previously i was runnign prime v 25 and passed prime at 1.24 v for an 8 hour period. but i found out by a user on here that i was doing a setting a bit wrong and was using the wrong v of prime so im on to v 27.7 and have the settings correct now and have been seeing how lower i could get the v core at.so far i no my min volt to boot into windows at 4.5ghz is 1.195 and the last BSOD i had was at 1.225. left prime running last night at 1.23v woke up today prime was still runing so i stoped it.workers 1 completed 958 tests worker 4 completed 950 tests but worker 2 dropt out and only completed 210 tests and 3 seemd of dropt out but dosent say how meny tests it completed they allso both have 1 error and hardware faliur but i dont no what it is and windows seems to be frozenaswell but mouse still working and can oporate around programs that i left open.my max temp was 82c witch was 2c more then when i run prime v 25 at 1.24v im not looking for a rock solid overclock i just want my system to be stable enough to play games. i did test it for a hole day yesterday at 1.24 and there was no problems.but if i can get voltage lower i would prefer it.thanks


----------



## justanoldman

OK here is my situation with voltages, hopefully this info will help someone figure out what I am seeing.
I got a multimeter and with the help of Stickg1, a member here who was very nice and very helpful, I figured out how to measure the vCore directly. With 1.250 set in bios and the computer at idle the meter reads almost exactly 1.25, then the second I click to start running Prime95 the meter jumped to just over 1.27. My computer is measurably increasing vCore when under load. So the software over-reports vCore at idle but is pretty close to actual when under load.

Right now I am running Prime95 at 4.5, 1.275 vCore (the first level so far that seems stable) and that is the voltage I measure at idle, but when under load the vCore goes as high as 1.308 and spends most of the time in the 1.30 range. For temps with this setup so far I have reached a max of 78, 87, 86, 78 on the four cores, and the "cpu" temp on Asus Sensor which corresponds to HWmonitor's "TMPIN3" has gone to a max of 65c. The CPUTIN in HWmonitor which corresponds to SpeedFan's "CPU" reading is obviously something else other than the CPU since it always stays low so I am ignoring those numbers.

Having done some more reading it seems 4.5 is supposed to be doable for 24/7 stability and long life. Per my first post I am still confused over temps, which ones exactly to watch and what is ok for long 24/7 life. So far we have 4.5, 1.275 which goes just above 1.3 and temps of 87 core and what I think is a CPU temp of 65. Those seem too high for a 24/7 overclock, but I am hoping you guy can let me know.

So for my setup I can't say I am running 4.5 with 1.275 vCore even though that is what is in bios and wouldn't be a bad result, I am actually running 4.5 with a 1.308. Any help or comments are appreciated.


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> OK here is my situation with voltages, hopefully this info will help someone figure out what I am seeing.
> I got a multimeter and with the help of Stickg1, a member here who was very nice and very helpful, I figured out how to measure the vCore directly. With 1.250 set in bios and the computer at idle the meter reads almost exactly 1.25, then the second I click to start running Prime95 the meter jumped to just over 1.27. My computer is measurably increasing vCore when under load. So the software over-reports vCore at idle but is pretty close to actual when under load.
> Right now I am running Prime95 at 4.5, 1.275 vCore (the first level so far that seems stable) and that is the voltage I measure at idle, but when under load the vCore goes as high as 1.308 and spends most of the time in the 1.30 range. For temps with this setup so far I have reached a max of 78, 87, 86, 78 on the four cores, and the "cpu" temp on Asus Sensor which corresponds to HWmonitor's "TMPIN3" has gone to a max of 65c. The CPUTIN in HWmonitor which corresponds to SpeedFan's "CPU" reading is obviously something else other than the CPU since it always stays low so I am ignoring those numbers.
> Having done some more reading it seems 4.5 is supposed to be doable for 24/7 stability and long life. Per my first post I am still confused over temps, which ones exactly to watch and what is ok for long 24/7 life. So far we have 4.5, 1.275 which goes just above 1.3 and temps of 87 core and what I think is a CPU temp of 65. Those seem too high for a 24/7 overclock, but I am hoping you guy can let me know.
> So for my setup I can't say I am running 4.5 with 1.275 vCore even though that is what is in bios and wouldn't be a bad result, I am actually running 4.5 with a 1.308. Any help or comments are appreciated.


That vCore isn't too high, all chips are different. Mine for instance needs 1.41v for 4.5GHz ,it sucks, but it is what it is. As far as temps, you're okay up to 105C according to Intel, at that point your PC will shut off though in thermal protection. I would keep it below 90-95C.


----------



## morta

still trying for an 8hour pass on prime with no workers droping out at 4.5ghz I tryd runing prime again this time at 1.235 v with extream llc and after 1 hour my cores max temps are 85c,90c,89c and 87c and my max vcoe is 1.29..should i of left llc on ultra high? i thought having that on its highes settings would be best since im trying at lower volts and preivsly managed to get to 8 hours on prime at 1.24v but on prim v 25 not 27.. but this temp is so much higher then my previous one witch was 80c. im lookin for a 24/7 4.5ghz.what do people think?


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morta*
> 
> still trying for an 8hour pass on prime with no workers droping out at 4.5ghz I tryd runing prime again this time at 1.235 v with extream llc and after 1 hour my cores max temps are 85c,90c,89c and 87c and my max vcoe is 1.29..should i of left llc on ultra high? i thought having that on its highes settings would be best since im trying at lower volts and preivsly managed to get to 8 hours on prime at 1.24v but this temp is so much higher then the other one that was at a higher base vcore.. what do people think?


Please use 75% (Ultra High) LLC. It is the best.


----------



## morta

ok man thanks..i sor earlyer in the thread that if u dont have latest drivers for hardware it could cause problems with prime failing..would it be a problem that i dont have the iGPU installd?or is that not needed?allso i have beta drivers for my graphics card since there recomended for my card.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morta*
> 
> ok man thanks..i sor earlyer in the thread that if u dont have latest drivers for hardware it could cause problems with prime failing..would it be a problem that i dont have the iGPU installd?or is that not needed?allso i have beta drivers for my graphics card since there recomended for my card.


As long as you have an independent GPU, then you don't need the iGPU installed.







It will automatically use the PCIE GPU if you have one inserted! Also, the beta drivers are fine. They normally don't have any glitches because well, they're beta. Don't try using Alpha Drivers though, they tend to be the ones that have problems. Alpha stage is like beta stage but it's got nothing but bugs!


----------



## justanoldman

Swag,
Is it normal for my vCore to go up by .03 above my manual settings when the computer is under load? Also with 1.5v ram do you recommended setting bios a little higher than that which I have seen a few people do or just leave it at exactly 1.5?


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Swag,
> Is it normal for my vCore to go up by .03 above my manual settings when the computer is under load? Also with 1.5v ram do you recommended setting bios a little higher than that which I have seen a few people do or just leave it at exactly 1.5?


LLC is what adjusts the vCore under load, and for a 75% LLC or Ultra-High on the P8Z77-V Pro that is perfectly normal.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Swag,
> Is it normal for my vCore to go up by .03 above my manual settings when the computer is under load? Also with 1.5v ram do you recommended setting bios a little higher than that which I have seen a few people do or just leave it at exactly 1.5?


RAM, it is fine until 1.7500. Anything higher can start hurting the IMC. Remember that Ivy is very resilient to damage and the IMC will withstand up to that point.









Your CPU, let's say you are putting in 1.25, you are receiving 1.28 on CPU-Z or on a voltmeter?


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> RAM, it is fine until 1.7500. Anything higher can start hurting the IMC. Remember that Ivy is very resilient to damage and the IMC will withstand up to that point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your CPU, let's say you are putting in 1.25, you are receiving 1.28 on CPU-Z or on a voltmeter?


Whatever I type into BIOS under a manual setting will be the actual vCore per the multimeter, but any software (they all pretty much say the same thing) will state a number a little higher than that but all of that is only while idle. When under load, all software and the multimeter agree that the vCore is about .03 higher than my manual setting.

Do you also think that 87 core temp and 65 CPU (at least I think it is CPU) temp is acceptable for a long term 24/7 stability setup? That is with settings of 4.5, 1.275v but an actual 1.305 vCore.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> RAM, it is fine until 1.7500. Anything higher can start hurting the IMC. Remember that Ivy is very resilient to damage and the IMC will withstand up to that point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your CPU, let's say you are putting in 1.25, you are receiving 1.28 on CPU-Z or on a voltmeter?
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever I type into BIOS under a manual setting will be the actual vCore per the multimeter, but any software (they all pretty much say the same thing) will state a number a little higher than that but all of that is only while idle. When under load, all software and the multimeter agree that the vCore is about .03 higher than my manual setting.
> 
> Do you also think that 87 core temp and 65 CPU (at least I think it is CPU) temp is acceptable for a long term 24/7 stability setup? That is with settings of 4.5, 1.275v but an actual 1.305 vCore.
Click to expand...

Ok, so you have a multimeter/voltmeter to check your voltage directly? This will make things easier.

Slowly increase the vcore until you are stable, check the voltage via the voltmeter. Listen to what the voltmeter says! Also, look at core temp, not CPU temp. So, 95C is the highest I would go during stress-testing. On normal load, highest would be 85C for me.


----------



## morta

i tryd running prime again at 1.235 v ultra high llc temps were 84c and i got a BSOD but the errors are not in the common bsod list for overclocking. dose anyone no what these meen?

0X00000050 0XFFFFF80000ED045 0X0000000000000001 0XFFFFF8002C73949.0 00000000000000002


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morta*
> 
> i tryd running prime again at 1.235 v ultra high llc temps were 84c and i got a BSOD but the errors are not in the common bsod list for overclocking. dose anyone no what these meen?
> 0X00000050 0XFFFFF80000ED045 0X0000000000000001 0XFFFFF8002C73949.0 00000000000000002


Quote:


> BSOD List BSOD List (Click to hide)
> 0x101 = increase vcore
> 0x124 = increase/decrease vcore
> 0x0A = unstable RAM/IMC
> 0x1E = increase vcore
> 0x3B = increase vcore
> 0x3D = increase vcore
> 0x50 = RAM timings/Frequency unstable
> 0x109 = Not enough or too Much memory voltage
> 0x116 = Low IOH (NB) voltage, GPU issue
> 0x7E = Corrupted OS file


Can be found on Page 1


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morta*
> 
> i tryd running prime again at 1.235 v ultra high llc temps were 84c and i got a BSOD but the errors are not in the common bsod list for overclocking. dose anyone no what these meen?
> 
> 0X00000050 0XFFFFF80000ED045 0X0000000000000001 0XFFFFF8002C73949.0 00000000000000002


0x50 = RAM timings/Frequency or uncore multi unstable, if you have the RAM on stock and you are 100% sure they are not bad, increase vcore.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iwalkwithedead*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *morta*
> 
> i tryd running prime again at 1.235 v ultra high llc temps were 84c and i got a BSOD but the errors are not in the common bsod list for overclocking. dose anyone no what these meen?
> 0X00000050 0XFFFFF80000ED045 0X0000000000000001 0XFFFFF8002C73949.0 00000000000000002
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> BSOD List BSOD List (Click to hide)
> 0x101 = increase vcore
> 0x124 = increase/decrease vcore
> 0x0A = unstable RAM/IMC
> 0x1E = increase vcore
> 0x3B = increase vcore
> 0x3D = increase vcore
> 0x50 = RAM timings/Frequency unstable
> 0x109 = Not enough or too Much memory voltage
> 0x116 = Low IOH (NB) voltage, GPU issue
> 0x7E = Corrupted OS file
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can be found on Page 1
Click to expand...

Haha, beat me to it, thanks!


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Haha, beat me to it, thanks!


You are welcome Swag


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Ok, so you have a multimeter/voltmeter to check your voltage directly? This will make things easier.
> Slowly increase the vcore until you are stable, check the voltage via the voltmeter. Listen to what the voltmeter says! Also, look at core temp, not CPU temp. So, 95C is the highest I would go during stress-testing. On normal load, highest would be 85C for me.


So far a manual 1.27 with a real of 1.295 was unstable, and a 1.275 with a real vCore of 1.305 or so is the best I can do. I haven't had time for 12 hours but it lasted a couple before I had to shut it down and install the GTX 670, it is nice to be back at 2560x1600. I will try the 12 hours overnight.

So if I understand correctly, if my highest of 4 core temps under Prime95 maxes out at 87c then I am good?


----------



## morta

i havent overclocked the memory its rated at 1600mhz and i havent touched the timing or anything. how do i test it?


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Ok, so you have a multimeter/voltmeter to check your voltage directly? This will make things easier.
> Slowly increase the vcore until you are stable, check the voltage via the voltmeter. Listen to what the voltmeter says! Also, look at core temp, not CPU temp. So, 95C is the highest I would go during stress-testing. On normal load, highest would be 85C for me.
> 
> 
> 
> So far a manual 1.27 with a real of 1.295 was unstable, and a 1.275 with a real vCore of 1.305 or so is the best I can do. I haven't had time for 12 hours but it lasted a couple before I had to shut it down and install the GTX 670, it is nice to be back at 2560x1600. I will try the 12 hours overnight.
> 
> So if I understand correctly, if my highest of 4 core temps under Prime95 maxes out at 87c then I am good?
Click to expand...

Yea, the highest coretemp is what you look at. If any of them go higher than 95C on prime95, then stop the test and opt for a better HSF or lower your OC. Good luck sir.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morta*
> 
> i havent overclocked the memory its rated at 1600mhz and i havent touched the timing or anything. how do i test it?


So what you do is put it at stock speed and stock timings. Get memtest64 (newest one and 64-bit) and get the instructions on how to run it. Run the memtest64 (both DIMMs installed) for 1 - 2 hours. If you pass with no errors, your RAM is 100% good to go! If you want to make sure it is 100% stable and good, do what I do and run memtest64 for 8 hours. I do the crazy version of that and run memtest64 for each DIMM, so one DIMM at a time.







And I run 4 hours on each DIMM slot.


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> So if I understand correctly, if my highest of 4 core temps under Prime95 maxes out at 87c then I am good?


Yes that is fine, you will not got that high of temp in normal system use.


----------



## morta

thanks for the help man just to be sure its this one right?v4.0a http://www.memtest86.com/


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morta*
> 
> thanks for the help man just to be sure its this one right?v4.0a http://www.memtest86.com/


Looks right.







Just run that for 1 - 2 hours.


----------



## morta

i just made an iso on a cd and booted into bios set cd priority and its got the blue screen doing its thiing.am i sapost to just leave it or do i have to select a type of test first when pressing c?


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morta*
> 
> i just made an iso on a cd and booted into bios set cd priority and its got the blue screen doing its thiing.am i sapost to just leave it or do i have to select a type of test first when pressing c?


Let's try Memtest86+, it might work more straightforward.


----------



## morta

im using memtest86 I burnd an iso of memtest86 on disc and booted into bios made it so it boots the cd and it comes up with the blue screen saying memtest 86 its still runing .but i dident no if i was sapost to press c and choose a type of test and if i am supost to do that i dont no what test to choose


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morta*
> 
> im using memtest86 I burnd an iso of memtest86 on disc and booted into bios made it so it boots the cd and it comes up with the blue screen saying memtest 86 its still runing .but i dident no if i was sapost to press c and choose a type of test and if i am supost to do that i dont no what test to choose


No, it should do it by itself. Is it a blue screen that has Pass % and Test % at the top-middle?


----------



## morta

yea time 0:47:49 iritations: 3 test_set: std pass: 1 errors 0.. but there is a configuration setting when pressing C so i wasent sure if i just leave it..witch i have been or pres c and choos a type of test for it to run.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morta*
> 
> yea time 0:47:49 iritations: 3 test_set: std pass: 1 errors 0.. but there is a configuration setting when pressing C so i wasent sure if i just leave it..witch i have been or pres c and choos a type of test for it to run.


No the default is fine. Seems like your RAM has a problem. Are you on stock settings? Including your CPU, you should run it on default configurations (your BIOS).


----------



## morta

why do u say it might have a problem? there havent been any errors yet . pass:1 error: 0 been running for 1:12:45 now


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morta*
> 
> why do u say it might have a problem? there havent been any errors yet . pass:1 error: 0 been running for 1:12:45 now


Oops, I read 1 error and didn't realize it indicated to the pass.


----------



## iwalkwithedead

I gave up on my 4.5GHz OC, I will just stick with my 4.4Ghz OC. xD

Still, thanks to everyone who helped me and for making the guide of course. I think that I thanked you guys quite a few times now xD


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iwalkwithedead*
> 
> I gave up on my 4.5GHz OC, I will just stick with my 4.4Ghz OC. xD
> 
> Still, thanks to everyone who helped me and for making the guide of course. I think that I thanked you guys quite a few times now xD


NP!







Come back if you want to try and do 4.5GHz again.


----------



## morta

il have to restart the test then i guess since i was not at stock cpu.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morta*
> 
> il have to restart the test then i guess since i was not at stock cpu.


Well, if it passed 1h without a hitch, then it's still fine.


----------



## morta

it said pass: 1 but never more then 1 and 0 errors..is that right? i stopt it after my last post beacuse u said stock cpu.it was over 1 hour i restarted it again at stock cpu now.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morta*
> 
> it said pass: 1 but never more then 1 and 0 errors..is that right? i stopt it after my last post beacuse u said stock cpu.it was over 1 hour i restarted it again at stock cpu now.


It's fine unless you want to run it again.







Sorry about that.


----------



## morta

nooooo not if i have to keep runnign prim for 8 hours till i get a stable system..right so since i passd this memory thing that meens i just have to incress the vcore. and will 8 hours be enough? or do i reely need 12 hours of prime..i cant see how thats going to be possible mind u since my temps are in the mid 80s


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morta*
> 
> nooooo not if i have to keep runnign prim for 8 hours till i get a stable system..right so since i passd this memory thing that meens i just have to incress the vcore. and will 8 hours be enough? or do i reely need 12 hours of prime..i cant see how thats going to be possible mind u since my temps are in the mid 80s


8 hours is fine, but if something happens in the middle of something, don't blame me.







But 8 hours is fine, I've done it a while back. Just keep increasing vcore then, seems like your RAM is doing fine.


----------



## morta

ok thanks man sorry to keep askin questions but previously i did a prime run on 4.5ghz at 1.24 v and it ran prime for a little under 8 houres..no workers crashed though i just happend to of stopt the tests thinkin it was 8 hours but i got it wrong slightly by 18 mins but the thing is this was using prime v25 withouth the extra option in v 27 and i keyd in 1400 for the memory to use in megabyts when i should of keyd in 1300..(bad at mathes and just a noob) would that test still count as a stable overclock or am i going to have to do this one more time for 8 hours?


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morta*
> 
> ok thanks man sorry to keep askin questions but previously i did a prime run on 4.5ghz at 1.24 v and it ran prime for a little under 8 houres..no workers crashed though i just happend to of stopt the tests thinkin it was 8 hours but i got it wrong slightly by 18 mins but the thing is this was using prime v25 withouth the extra option in v 27 and i keyd in 1400 for the memory to use in megabyts when i should of keyd in 1300..(bad at mathes and just a noob) would that test still count as a stable overclock or am i going to have to do this one more time for 8 hours?


It is always better to redo it. Especially when you are re-doing your OC, I always run a 12H prime95 after every 2 weeks. Just so I know that my CPU is 100% stable.


----------



## morta

thanks man il set it to 8 hours and report back with my result.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morta*
> 
> thanks man il set it to 8 hours and report back with my result.


Ok, looking forward to what happens!


----------



## morta

woke up and computer must of crashed or somthing beccause prime was not running. guess il have to try a higher volt


----------



## dannesilver

*Setup:*

Sabertooth Z77
i7 3770K
Corsair H100
Corsair AX850

I've been running prime95 for about 20 minutes now.
@45x100, 1.2v, max temp. [email protected] hottest core. Without any problems.

Started at 42x100 with the same voltage.

What do you guys think?
Should i try 46x100?
Or should i just stay at this speed. And lower the voltage instead?
I mean, 4,5Ghz is really enough.. But you know









I run prime95 about 20 minutes between changes in the bios.

I will run an 8-10h prime later.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dannesilver*
> 
> *Setup:*
> Sabertooth Z77
> i7 3770K
> Corsair H100
> Corsair AX850
> I've been running prime95 for about 20 minutes now.
> @45x100, 1.2v, max temp. [email protected] hottest core. Without any problems.
> Started at 42x100 with the same voltage.
> What do you guys think?
> Should i try 46x100?
> Or should i just stay at this speed. And lower the voltage instead?
> I mean, 4,5Ghz is really enough.. But you know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I run prime95 about 20 minutes between changes in the bios.
> I will run an 8-10h prime later.


I don't think you'll last more than 1hr.
Unless you're extremely lucky.
Stay at 4.5


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dannesilver*
> 
> *Setup:*
> 
> @45x100, 1.2v, max temp. [email protected] hottest core. Without any problems.
> Started at 42x100 with the same voltage.


I am new here so I can't answer your question, but I have a question about your post.
So far to get 4.5MHz I have needed a core voltage of about 1.3v (as reported by software like CPU-Z and Asus Sensor) and from Totally Dubbed's pictures Asus Sensor reported 1.27v for his 4.5.

How can you do 4.5 on only 1.20v?


----------



## dannesilver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> I am new here so I can't answer your question, but I have a question about your post.
> So far to get 4.5MHz I have needed a core voltage of about 1.3v (as reported by software like CPU-Z and Asus Sensor) and from Totally Dubbed's pictures Asus Sensor reported 1.27v for his 4.5.
> How can you do 4.5 on only 1.20v?


Well i don't know. I'm pretty new to overclocking.









Now i'm running prime95 @4,5Ghz & 1.18v (Fixed in bios)

Cpu-z = 1.184v
Asus Thermal Radar = 1.188v

*Edit:* I'm using all the settings from this guide.


----------



## justanoldman

Dannesilver,
I am jealous and confused at how that is possible.

To anyone,
So how come I am the only one who's computer adds a significant amount of voltage while under load to the vCore above what I set in BIOS? It seems like everyone here gets a reading of very close to what they set in BIOS.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> I am new here so I can't answer your question, but I have a question about your post.
> So far to get 4.5MHz I have needed a core voltage of about 1.3v (as reported by software like CPU-Z and Asus Sensor) and from Totally Dubbed's pictures Asus Sensor reported 1.27v for his 4.5.
> How can you do 4.5 on only 1.20v?


His got either a good chip, or needs to let it run more


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> I am new here so I can't answer your question, but I have a question about your post.
> So far to get 4.5MHz I have needed a core voltage of about 1.3v (as reported by software like CPU-Z and Asus Sensor) and from Totally Dubbed's pictures Asus Sensor reported 1.27v for his 4.5.
> How can you do 4.5 on only 1.20v?


Every single chip made (even if it is the same model) has different voltage requirements for different speeds. Even stock voltage for stock clocks differs from chip to chip. Getting a chip that runs 4.5GHz on 1.2v is considered luckily. This is known in the enthusiast world as "the silicon lottery." We all bought a ticket, but not all of us win.


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Dannesilver,
> I am jealous and confused at how that is possible.
> To anyone,
> So how come I am the only one who's computer adds a significant amount of voltage while under load to the vCore above what I set in BIOS? It seems like everyone here gets a reading of very close to what they set in BIOS.


You're not dude, mine does the same thing, its just how the chip and motherboard reacts during load. This can be controlled with the Load Line Calibration (LLC) setting in your BIOS. Toy around with LLC settings, you'll see that the lower ones reduce voltage under load, the higher ones add voltage under load. For your motherboard using the 75% (Ultra High) option is going to add .02-.03v to your core voltage under load. This is perfectly normal.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> You're not dude, mine does the same thing, its just how the chip and motherboard reacts during load. This can be controlled with the Load Line Calibration (LLC) setting in your BIOS. Toy around with LLC settings, you'll see that the lower ones reduce voltage under load, the higher ones add voltage under load. For your motherboard using the 75% (Ultra High) option is going to add .02-.03v to your core voltage under load. This is perfectly normal.


Thanks that makes more sense. I was just confused since if most are following the guide they all have 75% but they don't report higher voltages under load.

Your lottery answer makes a lot of sense, I guess I didn't win, maybe next time.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Thanks that makes more sense. I was just confused since if most are following the guide they all have 75% but they don't report higher voltages under load.
> Your lottery answer makes a lot of sense, I guess I didn't win, maybe next time.


with 75% LLC you get higher temps indeed.
But it is done to give more stability in your OC


----------



## stickg1

I mean your voltage requirement is a little above average but nowhere near as bad as mine. I need 1.41v for 4.5GHz. THAT is the definition of losing the silicon lottery...


----------



## Jras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> I mean your voltage requirement is a little above average but nowhere near as bad as mine. I need 1.41v for 4.5GHz. THAT is the definition of losing the silicon lottery...


What voltage do you need for 4.4? I have not tried 4.5 as yet but so far im stable with 4.4Ghz at 1.25V.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> with 75% LLC you get higher temps indeed.
> But it is done to give more stability in your OC


Thanks, I definitely need to do more reading about LLC.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Thanks, I definitely need to do more reading about LLC.


pleasure man - and man that's an old "pc" in your pic!


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> pleasure man - and man that's an old "pc" in your pic!


First computer, Atari 400 with membrane keyboard hooked up to my grandma's old TV. You had an actual large cartridge for BASIC that you plugged in to program and saved to a cassette tape. Then I made the big jump to an Apple II. In other words, we are spoiled now days.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> I mean your voltage requirement is a little above average but nowhere near as bad as mine. I need 1.41v for 4.5GHz. THAT is the definition of losing the silicon lottery...


So I should shut up and stop complaining.









But seriously, thank you for all the help.


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jras*
> 
> What voltage do you need for 4.4? I have not tried 4.5 as yet but so far im stable with 4.4Ghz at 1.25V.


4.4GHz I need 1.375v
4.3GHz I need 1.3v

Anything lower than that I didn't even test because I wanted 4.5GHz-5.0GHz


----------



## dannesilver

Now i've been running prime95 for 1h, without any problems @ 4,5Ghz , 1,8v, max temp. of 81c
Have to use my computer now.
So i'm going to try prime for about 8h+, later when i'm going to bed. If it doesn't crash before that


----------



## morta

i just got a warning on the asus suite II that my motherbord is 60c is this anything to be consernd about? been running prime for nearly 6 hours now


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morta*
> 
> i just got a warning on the asus suite II that my motherbord is 60c is this anything to be consernd about? been running prime for nearly 6 hours now


ignore ai suite II is it useless.

Told me, my motherboard was at 127c...


----------



## justanoldman

I am trying for 4.5, have 1.275 manual which results in a vCore over 1.3 and max core temp of 87.
It was running fine yesterday before I stopped it after a few hours to install the video card and reinstall the cooler with AS5. Now Prime95 gives an error in less than 20 minutes and I hit 89c, could be the heat from the GTX670.

From what you guys have written, I don't want to go over 90c, so does that mean I just have to settle for 4.4? Not the end of the world, I just want to check before giving up on 4.5. Would upgrading from an Antec Kuhler 620 to a Corsair H100i make enough of a difference to help get there?


----------



## morta

i see well hardware moitor reports SYSTIN max 64c since thats closesd value to what asus is telling me im guessing that is indeed the temp of the motherbord...is that ok?


----------



## morta

im still testing my 4.5ghz running my prime test and i havent made it to 8 hours yet and im only on 1.245 vlolts and rigth now my max temp as showin in core temp is pritty much just under 90 with one of my cores. and i use a corsair H100


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> I am trying for 4.5, have 1.275 manual which results in a vCore over 1.3 and max core temp of 87.
> It was running fine yesterday before I stopped it after a few hours to install the video card and reinstall the cooler with AS5. Now Prime95 gives an error in less than 20 minutes and I hit 89c, could be the heat from the GTX670.
> From what you guys have written, I don't want to go over 90c, so does that mean I just have to settle for 4.4? Not the end of the world, I just want to check before giving up on 4.5. Would upgrading from an Antec Kuhler 620 to a Corsair H100i make enough of a difference to help get there?


Try to stick to a safe voltage and temperature. Maybe go to 4.2, and go from there.
A h100 or 920 will help a little with temperatures.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morta*
> 
> i see well hardware moitor reports SYSTIN max 64c since thats closesd value to what asus is telling me im guessing that is indeed the temp of the motherbord...is that ok?


Ignore the motherboard temperatures man. In all honesty you don't have to worry about them unless your motherboard is literally burning.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morta*
> 
> im still testing my 4.5ghz running my prime test and i havent made it to 8 hours yet and im only on 1.245 vlolts and rigth now my max temp as showin in core temp is pritty much just under 90 with one of my cores. and i use a corsair H100


Keep increasing vcore until you are fully stable.


----------



## morta

hay guy looks like i pased 8 hours of prime .for 4.5ghz at 1.245 set in bios. hardware moniter seems to be a bit wrong with the min vcore value dont no why.anywaz here is my result incase u cant make out one of the temps in core temp the max is 86 and the load is 60



is this safe for 24/7 and if so what is the next step i should do to make it better. thanks for helping me this far.


----------



## justanoldman

The guide shows to test Prime95 with most of your available ram by looking at the task manager. Does it matter exactly how much we test and is it possible to set it a little too high and then a background program or virus software tries to do something and that causes the test to fail?

I ask because after over 6 hours of running Prime95 with no issues, I got a BSOD 1a which looks to be a memory issue but I have run memtest86+ for hours with no errors. Do I just need more vCore again, Prime95 ram settings too high, background program, something else???


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> The guide shows to test Prime95 with most of your available ram by looking at the task manager. Does it matter exactly how much we test and is it possible to set it a little too high and then a background program or virus software tries to do something and that causes the test to fail?
> 
> I ask because after over 6 hours of running Prime95 with no issues, I got a BSOD 1a which looks to be a memory issue but I have run memtest86+ for hours with no errors. Do I just need more vCore again, Prime95 ram settings too high, background program, something else???


Yea, you may have ran too much but the likely cause would be that you'd need to up the vcore. Since there is now an IMC in all Intel chips, an unstable CPU can affect stable RAM.


----------



## justanoldman

Thanks, now I see why you say 12 hours, I really thought I was good when almost 7 hours had past. Is there an amount you would recommend to leave "Available" per the task manager so as not to worry about that causing an issue?


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Thanks, now I see why you say 12 hours, I really thought I was good when almost 7 hours had past. Is there an amount you would recommend to leave "Available" per the task manager so as not to worry about that causing an issue?


Open Task Manager
Click the Performance Tab
Look at Available RAM in the Performance Tab
Get 90% of the number and input that into Prime95


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Open Task Manager
> Click the Performance Tab
> Look at Available RAM in the Performance Tab
> Get 90% of the number and input that into Prime95


Got it.
Just my 2 cents, but that quote would be good in the guide.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Open Task Manager
> Click the Performance Tab
> Look at Available RAM in the Performance Tab
> Get 90% of the number and input that into Prime95
> 
> 
> 
> Got it.
> Just my 2 cents, but that quote would be good in the guide.
Click to expand...

Got it, I will add it in a bit.







Thanks.


----------



## paradoxum

Can anyone post some quick settings to help me get started with overclocking my setup? Specs in my sig.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paradoxum*
> 
> Can anyone post some quick settings to help me get started with overclocking my setup? Specs in my sig.


the EXACT BIOS ones in the OP...
Apart from ram settings and cpu voltage.


----------



## paradoxum

Oh, I know, I was just hoping for a list of some things that should definitely be disabled or enabled in the bios for best overclocking results / stability etc. I am aiming for 4.8ghz+


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paradoxum*
> 
> Oh, I know, I was just hoping for a list of some things that should definitely be disabled or enabled in the bios for best overclocking results / stability etc. I am aiming for 4.8ghz+


There's a guide in the OP for a reason


----------



## paradoxum

so people can act douchey like you when asking for help?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paradoxum*
> 
> so people can act douchey like you when asking for help?


Of course they can, when people choose to ignore guides, and can't be bothered to take time to read









FYI: Screenshots in OP are my BIOS, and you should probably take a stroll through the thread to see me "acting douchey".
Good luck.


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paradoxum*
> 
> so people can act douchey like you when asking for help?


LOL, nobody wants to hold your hand and walk you through it if you can't even take the time to read the OP first. There's a cornucopia of information in that first post. If that doesn't work, then try asking specific questions. Coming in here and saying "can I get a quick list of settings", well there is one, first page. That's why its there. Don't call someone a douche because you're lazy.


----------



## SimpleTech

Hey Swag, can you change a few things in the OP. For example, Real Temp, link it to this: http://www.techinferno.com/downloads/?did=53

And can you add HWiNFO64 to the list, under Hardware Monitoring. Thanks!


----------



## morta

hay Totally Dubbed can you help me with the offset and power options now that i have found my min stable volt for 4.5ghz .


----------



## justanoldman

I think I am in the same situation as Morta.

Finished 12 hours of Prime95: 4.4, 1.240 vCore idle, 1.268 vCore load, max core temp 85. Based on my temps I am not sure 4.5 is possible without delidding. I guess the worst than can happen if I try is I am out $229 right?

Any suggestions on fine tweaking of these 4.4 settings? Is the next step testing various levels of CPU PLL Voltage, testing any other levels on the DIGI+ bios page, or try offset mode now?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morta*
> 
> hay Totally Dubbed can you help me with the offset and power options now that i have found my min stable volt for 4.5ghz .


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> I think I am in the same situation as Morta.
> Finished 12 hours of Prime95: 4.4, 1.240 vCore idle, 1.268 vCore load, max core temp 85. Based on my temps I am not sure 4.5 is possible without delidding. I guess the worst than can happen if I try is I am out $229 right?
> Any suggestions on fine tweaking of these 4.4 settings? Is the next step testing various levels of CPU PLL Voltage, testing any other levels on the DIGI+ bios page, or try offset mode now?


Of course lads!

First of all:
Temps can be driven down with the reduction of LLC - however be warned when doing that, it can also reduce stability.
to be honest the difference between 4.4 and 4.5 will be hard to notice.

For offset - it is very simple:

First of all, you should know your MANUAL vcore:
In my case it was *1.265* for 4.5ghz.

Then you take your VID - now the VID can be found, via Core temp - a program used for monitoring temps.
You'll see VID there.

Now your VID, like your voltage fluctuates with load.
So what you want to do is hit up Prime 95, and put it under the same load that you used for stability on your manual settings.

Leave P95 running for around 5-10mins.
Then look at your VID - your VID WILL fluctuate, even on load, but take both notes down for the amount it is at.

In my case it was fluctuating between: 1.2209 & 1.2260
As *1.2209* was more frequent I took that figure.

The simple maths:
(MANUAL vcore) MINUS (VID on 100% load) = offset value

SO for me it was: 1.265-1.2209 = 0.0441
Rounded, that's 0.045 - and that was my offset.

Your offset CAN BE negative OR POSITIVE.

If you VID is larger than your vcore, thne you'll have a NEGATIVE offset: ie (-0.045)

Hope that helps!


----------



## Minnetonka16

Hey I have a Hyper 212+ for right now, it's set for the 1156 socket, dunno if I can just take it out, and stick it in the 1155 socket. Does anyone know?

If not, is the stock cooler OK at stock clocks until I can get an h80 or something?


----------



## morta

thanks man i will try. one other question.I went to install the lucidlogix virtu MVP thing and in order to do this i had to enable the multimoniter thing in bios.do i need to have this constantly enabled for the lucidlogix to function in OS or is it just the installing process that has to have multimonitor enabled.and if so will having it enabled effect the overclock i have done following ur setup.sorry for all the questions. so much to learn.


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minnetonka16*
> 
> Hey I have a Hyper 212+ for right now, it's set for the 1156 socket, dunno if I can just take it out, and stick it in the 1155 socket. Does anyone know?
> If not, is the stock cooler OK at stock clocks until I can get an h80 or something?


1156/1155 have the same spacing. It will work.


----------



## justanoldman

Totally Dubbed,
Thanks again for all the help. When you say "Temps can be driven down with the reduction of LLC - however be warned when doing that, it can also reduce stability" does that mean just changing "ultra high" to high or medium then try Prime95 for 12 hours and see what happens? Is there anything else to adjust when you turn that down or just that one setting?


----------



## MrHamm

Hey guys, I finally finished my 1st prime95 Test(15min) and my 1st attempt at overclocking.

Thank you for this great guide!

I followed the settings as exactly shown. I've set the multiplier to x44 with "Auto" CPU Manual Voltage.

Running Windows 8 Pro with Asus Sabertooth BIOS 1708 paired with i5 3570k with a NH-D14.

I ran Prime95 with 90% ava. memory . 15min test on auto Voltage. (picture attached).

A few questions:
1) Under your Picture for Prime95 it shows you have "8" Number of Torture test threads to run: I can only do 4. Is that correct?

2) Under "How I stress Test"

It says set ratio to 43 and tune Voltage to 1.20 Manual. Where do you set this

i) 1-Core Ratio Limit (Under AI Tweaker: Synchronizing Target CPU Turbo-Mode)
ii) CPU Ratio (Under AI Tweaker CPU Power Management)
iii) CPU Ratio (Under Advance -CPU CIE section)

Do you set the desired multiplier in all 3 areas or only a specific one?

3) How do i know Prime95 isn't stable besides BSOD? I've read there could be windows logs or etc? Where Can I find them?

4) I noticed when I closed Prime95 program my CPU was still running at 100%. I had to re-boot computer in order to stop the program. Is that normal?

5) I assume changing voltage is using the +/- in "CPU Manual Voltage"

6) My "auto-set" voltage was 1.328V during load at 78 max temps. I assume my HSF and TIM is ok?



Thanks guys! Sorry about these noob questions. First time i've used prime95 and overclocking.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minnetonka16*
> 
> Hey I have a Hyper 212+ for right now, it's set for the 1156 socket, dunno if I can just take it out, and stick it in the 1155 socket. Does anyone know?
> If not, is the stock cooler OK at stock clocks until I can get an h80 or something?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> 1156/1155 have the same spacing. It will work.


As stickg said - they share the same spacing, however you will probably have to "rotate" the plate of the H80.

Stock cooler is also fine with stock clocks, but that said, i would never risk a stock cooler on such a processor!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morta*
> 
> thanks man i will try. one other question.I went to install the lucidlogix virtu MVP thing and in order to do this i had to enable the multimoniter thing in bios.do i need to have this constantly enabled for the lucidlogix to function in OS or is it just the installing process that has to have multimonitor enabled.and if so will having it enabled effect the overclock i have done following ur setup.sorry for all the questions. so much to learn.


For that, you enable it int he bios, and that's it - the rest is software operated.
However, dude, if you got a graphics card, I would disable vitu and uninstall it - as its really made for people who don't have a great graphics card...or have on-board.
I found virtu screwed a lot of BF3 things up.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Totally Dubbed,
> Thanks again for all the help. When you say "Temps can be driven down with the reduction of LLC - however be warned when doing that, it can also reduce stability" does that mean just changing "ultra high" to high or medium then try Prime95 for 12 hours and see what happens? Is there anything else to adjust when you turn that down or just that one setting?


indeed that's what I mean.
LLC to med or high, will give you less alternations in voltages, thus lower temps, however when doing that, you might become unstable.
In other words, reaching higher OC's possibly like 4.5ghz might be impossible at a safe voltage with a med/high LLC.
This factor really depends on the individual chip.

If I were you I would settle for 4.4 - I had max temps of 92c though - so you got some lee-way till 105c.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrHamm*
> 
> Hey guys, I finally finished my 1st prime95 Test(15min) and my 1st attempt at overclocking.
> Thank you for this great guide!
> I followed the settings as exactly shown. I've set the multiplier to x44 with "Auto" CPU Manual Voltage.
> Running Windows 8 Pro with Asus Sabertooth BIOS 1708 paired with i5 3570k with a NH-D14.
> I ran Prime95 with 90% ava. memory . 15min test on auto Voltage. (picture attached).
> A few questions:
> 1) Under your Picture for Prime95 it shows you have "8" Number of Torture test threads to run: I can only do 4. Is that correct?
> 2) Under "How I stress Test"
> It says set ratio to 43 and tune Voltage to 1.20 Manual. Where do you set this
> i) 1-Core Ratio Limit (Under AI Tweaker: Synchronizing Target CPU Turbo-Mode)
> ii) CPU Ratio (Under AI Tweaker CPU Power Management)
> iii) CPU Ratio (Under Advance -CPU CIE section)
> Do you set the desired multiplier in all 3 areas or only a specific one?
> 3) How do i know Prime95 isn't stable besides BSOD? I've read there could be windows logs or etc? Where Can I find them?
> 4) I noticed when I closed Prime95 program my CPU was still running at 100%. I had to re-boot computer in order to stop the program. Is that normal?
> 5) I assume changing voltage is using the +/- in "CPU Manual Voltage"
> 6) My "auto-set" voltage was 1.328V during load at 78 max temps. I assume my HSF and TIM is ok?
> 
> Thanks guys! Sorry about these noob questions. First time i've used prime95 and overclocking.


Hi there!

1) yes, 8 is for threads, and as you got the i5 - that's 4.
2) All of them should be set - hopefully the screenshots will make more sense








3) Prime is stable, if it doesn't: BSOD or fail a worker for an endless amount of hours. So if 1 worker in prime stops = unstable. If you get 1 BSOD = unstable.
4) Haha - you didn't stop prime. When you hit X on prime - it MINIMISES it to the task tray. You have to right click on the green prime icon, and click STOP workers - this will stop the workers








5) Indeed
6) Don't know what you are referring too sorry! But usually if you are going to OC you need to manually change your voltage, "auto" won't cut it.


----------



## justanoldman

MrHamm,
Just add to Totally Dubbed's answers: as a noob myself I can tell you that copying every single setting from the first post here is key, you need to expand every section and every picture to make sure you have your bios exactly the same. I don't know if I would start with 44, 43 is probably better until you can run Prime95 as setup as the guide shows for 12 straight hours with zero errors, stopped workers, or even a hint of instability in any program. You set the 43 or 44 multiplier by clicking on "CPU Power Management" in Ai Tweaker then type in what you want in CPU Ratio, that number will automatically populate the 4 instances of it on the first Ai Tweaker page. After that the only thing you will change while testing is "CPU Manual Voltage" to try to find something that works. You can start with 1.200 and very slowly work your way higher while making sure none of your core temps go too high.

It is a long and tedious process but you have to find a reasonable overclock that you know is stable for 12 hours of stressing all the CPUs and 90% of your ram before you can try for higher overclocks.


----------



## MrHamm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> As stickg said - they share the same spacing, however you will probably have to "rotate" the plate of the H80.
> Stock cooler is also fine with stock clocks, but that said, i would never risk a stock cooler on such a processor!
> For that, you enable it int he bios, and that's it - the rest is software operated.
> However, dude, if you got a graphics card, I would disable vitu and uninstall it - as its really made for people who don't have a great graphics card...or have on-board.
> I found virtu screwed a lot of BF3 things up.
> indeed that's what I mean.
> LLC to med or high, will give you less alternations in voltages, thus lower temps, however when doing that, you might become unstable.
> In other words, reaching higher OC's possibly like 4.5ghz might be impossible at a safe voltage with a med/high LLC.
> This factor really depends on the individual chip.
> If I were you I would settle for 4.4 - I had max temps of 92c though - so you got some lee-way till 105c.
> Hi there!
> 1) yes, 8 is for threads, and as you got the i5 - that's 4.
> 2) All of them should be set - hopefully the screenshots will make more sense
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) Prime is stable, if it doesn't: BSOD or fail a worker for an endless amount of hours. So if 1 worker in prime stops = unstable. If you get 1 BSOD = unstable.
> 4) Haha - you didn't stop prime. When you hit X on prime - it MINIMISES it to the task tray. You have to right click on the green prime icon, and click STOP workers - this will stop the workers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5) Indeed
> 6) Don't know what you are referring too sorry! But usually if you are going to OC you need to manually change your voltage, "auto" won't cut it.


Thanks Totally Dubbed!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> MrHamm,
> Just add to Totally Dubbed's answers: as a noob myself I can tell you that copying every single setting from the first post here is key, you need to expand every section and every picture to make sure you have your bios exactly the same. I don't know if I would start with 44, 43 is probably better until you can run Prime95 as setup as the guide shows for 12 straight hours with zero errors, stopped workers, or even a hint of instability in any program. You set the 43 or 44 multiplier by clicking on "CPU Power Management" in Ai Tweaker then type in what you want in CPU Ratio, that number will automatically populate the 4 instances of it on the first Ai Tweaker page. After that the only thing you will change while testing is "CPU Manual Voltage" to try to find something that works. You can start with 1.200 and very slowly work your way higher while making sure none of your core temps go too high.
> It is a long and tedious process but you have to find a reasonable overclock that you know is stable for 12 hours of stressing all the CPUs and 90% of your ram before you can try for higher overclocks.


Thanks Oldman!

Going to try some OC-ing! Let you know later how I do.


----------



## justanoldman

Totally Dubbed,
I took my bios setting of 1.24 (which is my idle vCore) and ignored my actual vCore under load of 1.268, then subtracted the more frequent load VID of 1.3110 to get -.071, which I rounded to -.070. Then only thing I changed in Bios was manual->offset, set a minus offset, and typed in .070.

Is that all there is too it? I am running it now and so far so good. Do I need to test this for 12 hours too, or can I assume it is good since the manual vCore has already been tested?

Edit:
Another question if I may, how can lowering LLC work if I already know the computer to be unstable at lower vCore? If we are testing every .005 on the way up to find stability, and lowering LLC to anything other than Ultra High will reduce vCore then don't we already know that won't work since we already tested lower vCores?


----------



## morta

thats od..i seem to of got better performance in farycry 3 with it enabled. so having that enabled dosent meen i have to retest my overclock for stability?


----------



## morta

sorry me again . my vid is solid mostly at 1.2310 but changes to 1.2260 and 1.2209 am i sapost to use 1.2310 or am i sapost to chose between the 2 others that the solid one fluctuates to..sorry for my slow learning curv.


----------



## MrHamm

Guys,

I just finished a 20min Prime95 test at 4.5ghz at manual 1.385 Core Voltage (1.4v from CPU-Z)

Temps usually hovered under 80C but did spike from time to time. Max temp is 96C.

Anything below 1.385 will give me BSOD or stop workers.

Should I be worried about the temps or the Voltage? (both seems high from other comparisons). Rest if the BIOS settings are the same as the Main OP's.
Running: Asus Sabertooth BIOS 1708 i5 3570k NH-D14.

Would you guys recommend I just go with 4.4ghz with a lover Core Voltage or just run the 12hour Prime95 torture Test at my current settings?

Thanks!

Picture attached


----------



## justanoldman

MrHamm,
Just my opinion but 1.385v is way too high for someone new to this. My setup would fry my chip at that level. I would see what you can do under 1.3v and get that 12 hour stable before your next step.

Morta,
Totally Dubbed said he used the VID, while you are running Prime95, that was the most common. It was easy for me, I just had two and one was way more common.


----------



## morta

yea i did run prime for 15 mins but my vid is mostly solid on 1.2310 with and without prime running..so im was unsure if he ment to use the fluctuated value or not..again i have a learning disabiltiy so i tend to understand things in the wrong way..i just want to be sure im correct beffor doing this. so is it 1.2310 i use or is it between the fluctuated value 1.2260 and 1.2209


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Totally Dubbed,
> I took my bios setting of 1.24 (which is my idle vCore) and ignored my actual vCore under load of 1.268, then subtracted the more frequent load VID of 1.3110 to get -.071, which I rounded to -.070. Then only thing I changed in Bios was manual->offset, set a minus offset, and typed in .070.
> Is that all there is too it? I am running it now and so far so good. Do I need to test this for 12 hours too, or can I assume it is good since the manual vCore has already been tested?
> Edit:
> Another question if I may, how can lowering LLC work if I already know the computer to be unstable at lower vCore? If we are testing every .005 on the way up to find stability, and lowering LLC to anything other than Ultra High will reduce vCore then don't we already know that won't work since we already tested lower vCores?


You should be OK - and no need to stress it any further, but it would be wise to run prime for another 2hrs, just in case.
LLC wise, well, that's the catch - with lower LLC, you'll be able to achieve less higher clocks (ignoring vcore or any other setting) - your PC won't like it. So it really is a matter of "luck" if your chip needs low LLC or not.
As for the little puzzling question - well, as you are on manual, not really. LLC only determines the "frequency" as to which the voltages within the chip are alternating.
Swag had posted a few pages back a great explanation on LLC - I would try searching the thread for it








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morta*
> 
> sorry me again . my vid is solid mostly at 1.2310 but changes to 1.2260 and 1.2209 am i sapost to use 1.2310 or am i sapost to chose between the 2 others that the solid one fluctuates to..sorry for my slow learning curv.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Morta,
> Totally Dubbed said he used the VID, while you are running Prime95, that was the most common. It was easy for me, I just had two and one was way more common.


See what this gent wrote in response. I agree.
You use the one that is being displayed with PRIME RUNNING (and which ever the one is that is more frequent whilst prime is running)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrHamm*
> 
> Guys,
> I just finished a 20min Prime95 test at 4.5ghz at manual 1.385 Core Voltage (1.4v from CPU-Z)
> Temps usually hovered under 80C but did spike from time to time. Max temp is 96C.
> Anything below 1.385 will give me BSOD or stop workers.
> Should I be worried about the temps or the Voltage? (both seems high from other comparisons). Rest if the BIOS settings are the same as the Main OP's.
> Running: Asus Sabertooth BIOS 1708 i5 3570k NH-D14.
> Would you guys recommend I just go with 4.4ghz with a lover Core Voltage or just run the 12hour Prime95 torture Test at my current settings?
> Thanks!
> Picture attached


That's quite high for voltages, for that clock - are you sure you are stable on stock? As in I'm trying to ensure that you don't actually have any hardware failures.


----------



## MrHamm

Thanks for the input justanoldman.

but isn't it ok as long as I stay under 95C during stress test and under 1.55v max as stated in the OP's post?


----------



## morta

ok got you sorry man and thanks again


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrHamm*
> 
> Thanks for the input justanoldman.
> but isn't it ok as long as I stay under 95C during stress test and under 1.55v max as stated in the OP's post?


indeed it is OK - but it just seems extremely unlucky or odd, that you need such a high voltage.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrHamm*
> 
> Thanks for the input justanoldman.
> but isn't it ok as long as I stay under 95C during stress test and under 1.55v max as stated in the OP's post?


Go with what Totally Dubbed wrote, he is the expert, and a very helpful one at that.
He is basically saying that you need to run 12 hour prime test at basic stock settings to make sure you don't have any problems anywhere that would interfere with the overclocking process. I know many people don't want to do that, so if you won't do that, at least pick a reasonable overclock like 4.2 and get that 12 hour stable and your lowest vCore setting for that will give you an idea what it will take to go higher.


----------



## MrHamm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Go with what Totally Dubbed wrote, he is the expert, and a very helpful one at that.
> He is basically saying that you need to run 12 hour prime test at basic stock settings to make sure you don't have any problems anywhere that would interfere with the overclocking process. I know many people don't want to do that, so if you won't do that, at least pick a reasonable overclock like 4.2 and get that 12 hour stable and your lowest vCore setting for that will give you an idea what it will take to go higher.


Understood.

I will go back to OEM stock settings and run Prime95 for 12hours.

I'm assuming the multiplier fluctuates (x42-x45) correct?

I noticed vcore is 1.4v.

Can someone confirm?

To my knowledge I just loaded the bios that I saved from USB before I changed any settings.


----------



## morta

i havent run prime for 12 hours to get were im at now. Only 8 hours.but im happy with that as a result. i guess you could try running prim for 8 hours on stock and see how it gos.and if its all good then try going up slowly.


----------



## morta

just to conferm with the offset. manual volt as set in bios ( 1.245) - VID 1.2260 = 0.019 so offset set in bios will be +0.020? since i cant use 0,019


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morta*
> 
> just to conferm with the offset. manual volt as set in bios ( 1.245) - VID 1.2260 = 0.019 so offset set in bios will be +0.020? since i cant use 0,019


Looks right. It is in increments of .005 so you just round it to .020, just change manual to offset, make sure it a +, then put in .020. But I think you wrote that your VID is lower under load, you would have to ask Totally Dubbed about that, mine was higher when running Prime95.


----------



## morta

thats why i asked beffor if i should use the solid value or the 2 values that fluctuate when runnign prime. i have a solid value of 1.2310 when in windows but when i run prime after a few seconds it fluctuates from the solid value 1.2310 to 1.2260 and then after that it starts fluctuating to 1.2209 but 1.2260 was the one it changed to mostly.. in any case i set +0.20 in offset mode in bios and its booted into windows so unless im sapost to use the higher value i guess im all good now.but i would like to be sure beffor i leave it at this.for 24/7


----------



## MrHamm

Does anyone have the default BIOS settings for Asus Sabertooth Z77 they can link me so I can ensure that I uploaded the default settings.


----------



## morta

if u just press the default button when u enter the bios setup it will load them for you. its located in the bottom right


----------



## MrHamm

I did that.

I want to run Prime95 on default BIOS settings.

It shows im running:

core voltage: 1.464V
Core Speed: 4523.46Mhz
Multiplier: x 45.0.
*
Is this normal?
*
Picture attached.


----------



## justanoldman

MrHamm,
No. Shut down the testing. I had a situation too where whatever I typed into bios would not take, it would show in bios no matter how many times I changed it or rebooted but when windows came up the overclock was stuck at an old level. Didn't know how to fix it so I just reloaded bios, and set all the settings again. Hopefully someone here can tell us why that happens sometimes and how to fix it.


----------



## MrHamm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> MrHamm,
> No. Shut down the testing. I had a situation too where whatever I typed into bios would not take, it would show in bios no matter how many times I changed it or rebooted but when windows came up the overclock was stuck at an old level. Didn't know how to fix it so I just reloaded bios, and set all the settings again. Hopefully someone here can tell us why that happens sometimes and how to fix it.


sigh*

I already shut down testing. Re-checked my BIOS just now and seems like everything is set to default but same results on CPU-Z

Still shows multiplier x 45.0 and core speed at 4523.54Mhz.
Core Voltage 1.3v during idle and 1.4-1.5 under load.

Need help really bad. =(


----------



## morta

if thats the case try the following. reset cmos.

turn of ur computer,turn of your powersupply and unplug all the cords that are connected to ur system case. locate the clrtc switch on the motherbord and remove the cap and replace it from pin 1 and 2 to 2 and 3 leave it there for 10-15 seconds then put it back. plug all cables back to ur case swich on ur psu and turn on ur pc .that should of reset ur bios to its defult. u can look on page 2-14 of ur manual for a diagram that shows u were it is. hope this helps.


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrHamm*
> 
> sigh*
> I already shut down testing. Re-checked my BIOS just now and seems like everything is set to default but same results on CPU-Z
> Still shows multiplier x 45.0 and core speed at 4523.54Mhz.
> Core Voltage 1.3v during idle and 1.4-1.5 under load.
> Need help really bad. =(


Do a quick recap for me, what's the issue here? And what is the goal? Perhaps I can help.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Do a quick recap for me, what's the issue here? And what is the goal? Perhaps I can help.


It sounds like what happened to me, happened to MrHamm. You are changing things in bios over and over for your testing, then all the sudden whatever changes you make show up in bios and it looks perfect. Then you go into windows and the new bios settings are NOT reflected, it is stuck on an old setup. The only way I found to fix it was reload bios.

Reloading bios from Asus Update is way easier than resetting CMOS. Just click a few buttons it does it for you.

Edit: meant to say NOT reflected


----------



## morta

dm reely i dident no that iv been using cmos on my mianbord...i thought the only other way was with bios USB flashback .and i dident have a usb to flash my bios.lol .dident relise u could just use the software update to flash back.. *bangs head on keybord*


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*
> 
> Hey Swag, can you change a few things in the OP. For example, Real Temp, link it to this: http://www.techinferno.com/downloads/?did=53
> 
> And can you add HWiNFO64 to the list, under Hardware Monitoring. Thanks!


Sure thing! I actually have the Tech Inferno version of the Real Temp, I couldn't find a link before so I just used that one.







Thannks


----------



## MrHamm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> It sounds like what happened to me, happened to MrHamm. You are changing things in bios over and over for your testing, then all the sudden whatever changes you make show up in bios and it looks perfect. Then you go into windows and the new bios settings are NOT reflected, it is stuck on an old setup. The only way I found to fix it was reload bios.
> Reloading bios from Asus Update is way easier than resetting CMOS. Just click a few buttons it does it for you.
> Edit: meant to say NOT reflected


Thanks for the input. I just reloaded 1708 BIOS from USB in the BIOS. Is that the same thing you are talking about? Please confirm. =)

CPU-Z

Core speed 3811.26 (max)
Multiplier x 37.0- x 38.0
Core Voltage 1.064v

Seems more normal to me now.

Going to run Prime95 overnight.


----------



## Minnetonka16

Is it worth bumping it to 4.0 on a h212+ for 24/7 use or will that just pointlessly reduce its lifespan? (3570k ofc)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minnetonka16*
> 
> Is it worth bumping it to 4.0 on a h212+ for 24/7 use or will that just pointlessly reduce its lifespan? (3570k ofc)
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


I wouldn't dream of running my 3570K on anything lower than 4.2GHz actually. You have enough cooling to run 4.4GHz more than likely. No it wont reduce the life of the chip, that is unless you run it at over 1.52v or 105C for long periods of time.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrHamm*
> 
> Thanks for the input. I just reloaded 1708 BIOS from USB in the BIOS. Is that the same thing you are talking about? Please confirm. =)
> CPU-Z
> Core speed 3811.26 (max)
> Multiplier x 37.0- x 38.0
> Core Voltage 1.064v
> Seems more normal to me now.
> Going to run Prime95 overnight.


I reload it by using Asus Update, but however you do it 1708 is the current one. You will lose your settings and saved profiles, which should be no big deal since you are just trying to get back to stock settings. So it looks like you are ready to run it for 12 hours. Leave the temp monitoring software you use up to make sure the max numbers don't do anything strange while you are not watching it.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

@morta:
Yah that looks ok dude. Just run prime again to make sure that you're stable in offset too


----------



## justanoldman

Do you guys use Intelburntest also? I read that running it 10 times with max ram, which takes a few hours with a lot of ram installed, is good to do in conjunction with Prime95. Just wanted some opinions.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Do you guys use Intelburntest also? I read that running it 10 times with max ram, which takes a few hours with a lot of ram installed, is good to do in conjunction with Prime95. Just wanted some opinions.


I only use Prime95, that is my favorite stress-tester.


----------



## morta

would u say im good for 4.5ghz at 1.245 for 24/7? i posted a screeny of my resault earlyer in this thread.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Do you guys use Intelburntest also? I read that running it 10 times with max ram, which takes a few hours with a lot of ram installed, is good to do in conjunction with Prime95. Just wanted some opinions.


I wound never run it at the same time, if that's what you were alluding to.
As for using it generally...it does really push temps fast, however it wasn't consistent in finding problems, especially ram ones.
Although when it did find problems it only took 5 mins to appear vs 2hrs on prime
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morta*
> 
> would u say im good for 4.5ghz at 1.245 for 24/7? i posted a screeny of my resault earlyer in this thread.


Yup that's very good, if you're indeed stable


----------



## morta

thanks man i will do that beffori go bed


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Do you guys use Intelburntest also? I read that running it 10 times with max ram, which takes a few hours with a lot of ram installed, is good to do in conjunction with Prime95. Just wanted some opinions.


I use Intel Burn Test sometimes. IBT and Prime95 are both pretty good. I find sometimes IBT will give you higher temps so I don't like to leave it running unattended unless it spikes and gets too high for my liking.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morta*
> 
> would u say im good for 4.5ghz at 1.245 for 24/7? i posted a screeny of my resault earlyer in this thread.


You never ran it for 12 hours, and you switched to offset. I would run Prime95 for 12 hours, and if you are comfortable with the max temps you get then I don't know why it wouldn't be good for 24/7. Doing 4.5 with that low of vCore is good, a lot better than my chip, you should be pleased with that result.


----------



## justanoldman

Thanks for all the replies about IBT guys, that helps.
I think I will use IBT to do reasonably quick tests of new settings, then if it passes go on to Prime95 for a long test.


----------



## morta

i dont wish to run it for 12 hours. swag said earlyer if it passes 8 its ok..im not lookin for benchmark or record time runnign a stree software..on my preivues rig i overclocked my 1090t from its stock to 4.1 and i only ran prim for 3 houres and i never had any problems..i no im not an expert but from my preivues experince 12 houre runs on prime is not needed no ofence, and i am very happy with the result.







i got lucky this time unlike my 1090t


----------



## grim1985

Hello, I just recently upgraded my machine. I was wondering if someone would be willing to help me understand overclocking a bit better. I would like to push it to a decent speed while possibly use the offset method to conserve power, plus my home can get pretty hot during the summer.

Hardware:

CPU: Intel 3770k
MOBO: Asus Sabertooth Z77
RAM: G.SKill Trident X Series 16 GB 2666 (Want to push as close to 2666 as possible)
GPU: Asus GTX 680 2GB Top Bin Model (Factory OC'd...would like to go higher if possible)
SSD: Samsung 840 Pro Series 512 GB
HDD: Western Digital Black 2TB 7200 RPM
Case: Cooler Master HAF X with all stock case fans installed plus the optional second top fan.
PSU: Thermaltake 850 Watt
OS: Win 8 Pro 64 bit

Stress Test Software: AIDA 64 Extreme


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grim1985*
> 
> Hello, I just recently upgraded my machine. I was wondering if someone would be willing to help me understand overclocking a bit better. I would like to push it to a decent speed while possibly use the offset method to conserve power, plus my home can get pretty hot during the summer.
> 
> Hardware:
> 
> CPU: Intel 3770k
> MOBO: Asus Sabertooth Z77
> RAM: G.SKill Trident X Series 16 GB 2666 (Want to push as close to 2666 as possible)
> GPU: Asus GTX 680 2GB Top Bin Model (Factory OC'd...would like to go higher if possible)
> SSD: Samsung 840 Pro Series 512 GB
> HDD: Western Digital Black 2TB 7200 RPM
> Case: Cooler Master HAF X with all stock case fans installed plus the optional second top fan.
> PSU: Thermaltake 850 Watt
> OS: Win 8 Pro 64 bit
> 
> Stress Test Software: AIDA 64 Extreme


Welcome to OCN as I see it is your first post.

Input everything in the guide. EXACTLY as the guide says, after that, use my "How I stress-test". If you really are dead-set on using AIDA, just swap everything where it says Prime95 on it and use AIDA instead. That easy! We will be using manual first and then when we finish stress-testing, we can change you to offset.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grim1985*
> 
> Hello, I just recently upgraded my machine. I was wondering if someone would be willing to help me understand overclocking a bit better. I would like to push it to a decent speed while possibly use the offset method to conserve power, plus my home can get pretty hot during the summer.
> Hardware:
> CPU: Intel 3770k
> MOBO: Asus Sabertooth Z77
> RAM: G.SKill Trident X Series 16 GB 2666 (Want to push as close to 2666 as possible)
> GPU: Asus GTX 680 2GB Top Bin Model (Factory OC'd...would like to go higher if possible)
> SSD: Samsung 840 Pro Series 512 GB
> HDD: Western Digital Black 2TB 7200 RPM
> Case: Cooler Master HAF X with all stock case fans installed plus the optional second top fan.
> PSU: Thermaltake 850 Watt
> OS: Win 8 Pro 64 bit
> Stress Test Software: AIDA 64 Extreme


yup my specs (mobo and cpu) are identical, so copying the bios settings will allow you to OC easily.
As for RAM oc'ing...it is barely worth it.

Start with CPU then once stable, move unto ram.

As for cooling - what are you using?


----------



## grim1985

My cooler is the Corsair H100 in push pull configuration mounted to the inside top of my HAF X with the two giant case fans on top pulling and the two fans the H100 came with pushing.

Update on my OC, I followed the guide exactly and then it restarted and my fans spun up really high and then it restarted again and ran normally but nothing ever came up on the screen. All my fans where spinning and ran like my system was running. I am assuming that was a bad OC.


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grim1985*
> 
> My cooler is the Corsair H100 in push pull configuration mounted to the inside top of my HAF X with the two giant case fans on top pulling and the two fans the H100 came with pushing.
> Update on my OC, I followed the guide exactly and then it restarted and my fans spun up really high and then it restarted again and ran normally but nothing ever came up on the screen. All my fans where spinning and ran like my system was running. I am assuming that was a bad OC.


Yeah, bad OC, probably not enough voltage. You need to clear the CMOS and start over. Here is how you do that on your motherboard...

There is a CMOS switch on the back I/O of the motherboard.
1.) Press down the "clr CMOS" switch on the back I/O.
2.) Hold down the < Del > key during the boot process and enter BIOS setup to re-enter data.

There is CMOS Jumper :
1.) Turn OFF the computer and unplug the power cord.
2.) Move the jumper cap from pins 1-2 ( default ) to pins 2-3. Keep the cap on pins 2-3 for about 5-10 seconds, then move the cap back to pins 1-2.

3.) Plug in the power cord and turn ON the computer.
4.) Hold down the < Del > key during the boot process and enter BIOS setup to re-enter data.


----------



## grim1985

Okay got my CPU to 4.5Ghz

cpuid.png 135k .png file


My highest Temp was around 75 at the most...it was usually below that around 72. It never went over 75 though. I know I need to stress test longer, but I figured I would give you fine folks an update.

Also...if you look at that png file you can see the voltage it was pulling. Should I take it off of auto and try to reduce it, and if so by how much at a time?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grim1985*
> 
> Okay got my CPU to 4.5Ghz
> 
> cpuid.png 135k .png file
> 
> My highest Temp was around 75 at the most...it was usually below that around 72. It never went over 75 though. I know I need to stress test longer, but I figured I would give you fine folks an update.
> Also...if you look at that png file you can see the voltage it was pulling. Should I take it off of auto and try to reduce it, and if so by how much at a time?


You should follow the guide mate.
-Prime 95.
-Auto voltage is never stable

Also next time attach the photo and don't make it form of a download


----------



## grim1985

Well the guide says under voltage for CPU Voltage Manual Mode then under that CPU Manual Voltage Auto... That is what I was referring to.


----------



## morta

thanks totally dubbed i passed prime longer then 8 hours and with the offset temps at 83c.thats alot les then beffor on manual voltage. I think im good now. and i understand how offet works better thanks to you. and thanks to swag for the guide.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grim1985*
> 
> Well the guide says under voltage for CPU Voltage Manual Mode then under that CPU Manual Voltage Auto... That is what I was referring to.


ah ok - then just follow my screenshots in the OP bro







!
Has to be in manual mode and then you set it yourself.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morta*
> 
> thanks totally dubbed i passed prime longer then 8 hours and with the offset temps at 83c.thats alot les then beffor on manual voltage. I think im good now. and i understand how offet works better thanks to you. and thanks to swag for the guide.


That looks very good mate- I'm glad we could help


----------



## grim1985

Okay, no crashes yet and I got the voltage down to 1.25 at 4.5 Ghz. That dropped my temps to the mid 50s to low 60s. Going to shut down for tonight and run more stress testing tomorrow. I don't want to leave it running while I am asleep because my wife and two year old will wake up before I do and I fear bad things may happen with them messing with the pc. Thanks for the help btw. I still want to do memory once I verify the CPU stability.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grim1985*
> 
> Okay, no crashes yet and I got the voltage down to 1.25 at 4.5 Ghz. That dropped my temps to the mid 50s to low 60s. Going to shut down for tonight and run more stress testing tomorrow. I don't want to leave it running while I am asleep because my wife and two year old will wake up before I do and I fear bad things may happen with them messing with the pc. Thanks for the help btw. I still want to do memory once I verify the CPU stability.


haha ok - have a good sleep







!

As for RAM oc'ing feel free to do so, but there isn't much performance you'll gain from doing that.
And the pain of actually doing it, I feel isn't worth it.
But that's my opinion


----------



## MrHamm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grim1985*
> 
> Well the guide says under voltage for CPU Voltage Manual Mode then under that CPU Manual Voltage Auto... That is what I was referring to.


Morning grim1985, it does show CPU voltage Manual Mode then set to auto, but under "How I stress Test" It shows you should start off at Ratio to 42 then set Voltage to 1.2 and follow the steps =)

I got confused as well, since its my first time overclocking. It showed 45 as the ratio in the pictures on the OP's post as well. It says manual auto on voltage so you can move on to the rest of the Overclocking steps in the BIOS.

Follow everything but change Ratio and Voltage during intial testing. =)

Correct me if I'm wrong guys =)


----------



## MrHamm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> I reload it by using Asus Update, but however you do it 1708 is the current one. You will lose your settings and saved profiles, which should be no big deal since you are just trying to get back to stock settings. So it looks like you are ready to run it for 12 hours. Leave the temp monitoring software you use up to make sure the max numbers don't do anything strange while you are not watching it.


Thanks justanoldman: Ran Prime95 after reflashing BIOS to 1708 again- think that re-verted back to default BIOS settings. (Ran it for 11 hours since I had to go to work)

Prime95 passed. Can someone confirm that everything looks good? (Temps, Vcore, Ratio, Prime95, etc)

If you guys agree, then I will start Ratio at x 42 and Vcore at 1.200. =)



Anyone else come across BIOS settings changed but CPU-Z shows different? I find it really concerning.

Just wondering if its something that can be prevented in the future?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrHamm*
> 
> Thanks justanoldman: Ran Prime95 after reflashing BIOS to 1708 again- think that re-verted back to default BIOS settings. (Ran it for 11 hours since I had to go to work)
> Prime95 passed. Can someone confirm that everything looks good? (Temps, Vcore, Ratio, Prime95, etc)
> If you guys agree, then I will start Ratio at x 42 and Vcore at 1.200. =)
> 
> Anyone else come across BIOS settings changed but CPU-Z shows different? I find it really concerning.
> Just wondering if its something that can be prevented in the future?


BIOS wise and CPU-Z - not me sorry.

But your P95 looks good, and all is fine on stock -> perfect
So you can start OCing


----------



## MrHamm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> BIOS wise and CPU-Z - not me sorry.
> But your P95 looks good, and all is fine on stock -> perfect
> So you can start OCing


Thanks Totally Dubbed! Your quick response is again greatly appreciated. Don't you ever sleep? LOL

Can you expand on "BIOS wise and CPU-Z -not me sorry."


----------



## Minnetonka16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Minnetonka16*
> 
> Is it worth bumping it to 4.0 on a h212+ for 24/7 use or will that just pointlessly reduce its lifespan? (3570k ofc)
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't dream of running my 3570K on anything lower than 4.2GHz actually. You have enough cooling to run 4.4GHz more than likely. No it wont reduce the life of the chip, that is unless you run it at over 1.52v or 105C for long periods of time.
Click to expand...

What would you recommend then for a starting voltage at 4.2 ghz?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrHamm*
> 
> Thanks Totally Dubbed! Your quick response is again greatly appreciated. Don't you ever sleep? LOL
> Can you expand on "BIOS wise and CPU-Z -not me sorry."


haha!
And by that I mean I can't help you with that sorry!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minnetonka16*
> 
> What would you recommend then for a starting voltage at 4.2 ghz?
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


1.20-1.22v


----------



## morta

forgot to post my result from the offset.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morta*
> 
> forgot to post my result from the offset.


brilliant temps, good OC - ENJOY!


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minnetonka16*
> 
> What would you recommend then for a starting voltage at 4.2 ghz?
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


Start at 1.2 and if its stable try to work it down. If unstable try to bump it up.


----------



## justanoldman

I have 2x8gb ram and having problems, so I am hoping someone here can help.

When I run with the sticks in a2, b2 slots as the manual says, I fail at 4.5 1.285 vCore (1.315 actual vCore under load). I get worker #3 stopped within 20 minutes, no other problems, just the one worker. But when I take out the b2 stick so I just have the one in a2 then Prime95 goes over an hour no problems with a lower 1.280 vCore. With just the stick in b2 by itself Prime95 also fails in about 20 minutes, so the second stick must be bad right?

I have tested the ram with memtest86+ together and each individually and no errors. So maybe the stick is bad but memtest86+ is wrong?


----------



## MrHamm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> I have 2x8gb ram and having problems, so I am hoping someone here can help.
> When I run with the sticks in a2, b2 slots as the manual says, I fail at 4.5 1.285 vCore (1.315 actual vCore under load). I get worker #3 stopped within 20 minutes, no other problems, just the one worker. But when I take out the b2 stick so I just have the one in a2 then Prime95 goes over an hour no problems with a lower 1.280 vCore. With just the stick in b2 by itself Prime95 also fails in about 20 minutes, so the second stick must be bad right?
> I have tested the ram with memtest86+ together and each individually and no errors. So maybe the stick is bad but memtest86+ is wrong?


Hey justanoldman. Really interested in your comment as I am running 2x8gb ram as well. Did Prime95 12hour test pass during default bios?

Since we had the same BIOS problem I might run into this as well LOL


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrHamm*
> 
> Hey justanoldman. Really interested in your comment as I am running 2x8gb ram as well. Did Prime95 12hour test pass during default bios?
> Since we had the same BIOS problem I might run into this as well LOL


What is strange is that I am stable and passed Prime95 more than 12 hours at 4.4 with zero problems with both 8gb ram sticks installed. But I needed a relatively high vCore to do it. Then when going for 4.5 I had to keep upping the vCore, and I started wondering if my ram might be an issue, so I started testing with one stick at a time. So I got it stable at 4.4, but I am wondering if there is a problem with the ram and whether I could do it with a lower vCore. It is going to take a lot of testing to know.

I don't think the bios not accepting the changes had anything to do with it, but what do I know. Until that bios thing happens more I can't tell you why it happened, I just know the worst case is you reload bios and retype all your settings - less than 10 minutes work.


----------



## grim1985

Okay CPU is stable at 4.5 at 1.25 volts.
My Trident X Ram, I set the ratings on the box for the CL of 11-13-13-35 and I had to bump my voltage to 1.7 to get that plus I managed to bring the speed up to 2400. I don't believe 1.7 is to high of a voltage for it, but if you guys disagree please let me know. I also wondering if I should try more for CL values. I got that stable as well.
My temps are really low too.

My GPU came factory OC'd at 1200 Mhz...I don't think I really need to mess with that for now.

Thanks for all of your help.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grim1985*
> 
> Okay CPU is stable at 4.5 at 1.25 volts.
> My Trident X Ram, I set the ratings on the box for the CL of 11-13-13-35 and I had to bump my voltage to 1.7 to get that plus I managed to bring the speed up to 2400. I don't believe 1.7 is to high of a voltage for it, but if you guys disagree please let me know. I also wondering if I should try more for CL values. I got that stable as well.
> My temps are really low too.
> My GPU came factory OC'd at 1200 Mhz...I don't think I really need to mess with that for now.
> Thanks for all of your help.


Isn't 1.65 the max you should go for ram?

As for OC being stable - that was really easy...you ran prime for 12hrs?


----------



## grim1985

I ran Aida64 Extreme that was designed for Ivy Bridge.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grim1985*
> 
> I ran Aida64 Extreme that was designed for Ivy Bridge.


Did you have Hardware Monitor up? If so can you tell me what it said for Max CPU vcore?


----------



## grim1985

It says I have a Vcore of 1.256


----------



## justanoldman

That was the value in the Max column while testing?


----------



## grim1985

Yes.


----------



## grim1985

The site gives me an error when I try to post screenshots. Any suggestions. The image is a jpeg. What is the size limit? I clicked the small option.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grim1985*
> 
> I ran Aida64 Extreme that was designed for Ivy Bridge.


Ok up to you


----------



## junkerde

I only get 0x1E bsods on shutdowns, at random times but I don't really give a crap about my problem anymore. Tried upping vcore way up to no avail, and did as much as possible to fix the problem. Oh well if it BSOD's it BSOD's, good thing it doesn't BSOD while im using it.


----------



## grim1985

Well, every professional company video through asus and others, say prime 95 can break an ivy bridge because they aren't compatible and all say use Aida64, while I do realize its probably a ploy to get us to use a certain one. I would rather be safe than sorry.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grim1985*
> 
> It says I have a Vcore of 1.256


Thanks,
So your setup increases max vCore under load by .006 and mine does it by .030, gee that is only a 500% variation. Makes comparing vCore a lot harder unless people state their max realized vCore under load not what they type into bios.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *junkerde*
> 
> I only get 0x1E bsods on shutdowns, at random times but I don't really give a crap about my problem anymore. Tried upping vcore way up to no avail, and did as much as possible to fix the problem. Oh well if it BSOD's it BSOD's, good thing it doesn't BSOD while im using it.


I wouldn't leave that on its own bro.
Go back to stock settings, and do a full "sweep" on P95 - if you get an error or BSOD on stock -> like I used to: Very simple -> you got a hardware problem
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grim1985*
> 
> Well, every professional company video through asus and others, say prime 95 can break an ivy bridge because they aren't compatible and all say use Aida64, while I do realize its probably a ploy to get us to use a certain one. I would rather be safe than sorry.


Define professional Grim.
Some say that Aida64 doesn't stress test all your components.
Some say that Prime95 pushes more heat than IBT.

Long story short, you can believe all you want, and so can I








OUR advice on this guide is Prime 95, as it doesn't only denote stability, but security.
If you want to rely on AIDA64 that's fine, but if suddenly one day you get a BSOD, or a loss/data corruption, as your OC wasn't stable enough, then you can go and blame the "professionals"

I too trusted these "professionals" however when I came to installing drivers and software (ie. AI Suite II) from ASUS, as obviously recommended and demonstrated by these "professionals" - I found myself having to re-install windows 7 and terminating some services within windows, in order to get my PC booting up as it should.
If it wasn't for the help of these forums, my friends and my common knowledge of PC's, then with the help of these "professionals" I would have the following:
-127c showing for my motherboard temp
-A PC with an SSD booting up in 5mins when it can actually boot up in under 1min
-A PC that always seeks to open up certain services, that never exists
-A PC that has unecessary bloatware on it
-A PC that actually is not stable on stock

Luckily enough, I chose the better route, and put a huge middle finger up to ASUS and their so called professionals


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Some say that Prime95 pushes more heat than IBT.


I have a lot of success passing IBT, but then it fails in Prime95, and for me Prime does send the heat higher. So Prime95 is way more useful for my setup.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> I have a lot of success passing IBT, but then it fails in Prime95, and for me Prime does send the heat higher. So Prime95 is way more useful for my setup.


I actually found, with extreme IBT pushes my i7 way more heat wise.
But for stability, as you know, I chose P95, after experimenting, with quite a few stress testers, and even things like memtest86+
Prime was the ONLY ONE to consistently show me errors, whilst I had a faulty DIMM.
-memtest86+ passed over 11hrs
-IBT would pass and fail at times
-SuperPi would have no problems


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I actually found, with extreme IBT pushes my i7 way more heat wise.
> But for stability, as you know, I chose P95, after experimenting, with quite a few stress testers, and even things like memtest86+
> Prime was the ONLY ONE to consistently show me errors, whilst I had a faulty DIMM.
> -memtest86+ passed over 11hrs
> -IBT would pass and fail at times
> -SuperPi would have no problems


Haven't tried extreme mode yet, is that where you right click on the start button?


----------



## justanoldman

Did some more searching on my ram question, and I think Swag answered this in another thread before.
Per Swag (if I understood correctly): It is completely normal to need a higher vCore if you have more dimms of ram installed. So 1 dimm has a certain vCore need for the overclock, then if you go to 2 dimms you need more vCore, and 4 dimms even more vCore. How much exactly will of course depend on your chip and setup.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Haven't tried extreme mode yet, is that where you right click on the start button?


Hmm, it should be a drop-down menu, near the top
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Did some more searching on my ram question, and I think Swag answered this in another thread before.
> Per Swag (if I understood correctly): It is completely normal to need a higher vCore if you have more dimms of ram installed. So 1 dimm has a certain vCore need for the overclock, then if you go to 2 dimms you need more vCore, and 4 dimms even more vCore. How much exactly will of course depend on your chip and setup.


Ah yes - I added more voltage to my RAM, as I had 4 sticks.
It was probably in reply to my query.

I got rated 1.5v ram, but got 1.55v in BIOS, just to give myself some peace of mind.


----------



## justanoldman

Totally Dubbed,
In my version of IBT 2.54 "maximum" is the highest in the dropdown. But if you right click on the start button there is a popup for "extreme."

As to the ram, what I meant was not the fact that you put 1.55 in your ram voltage, but that most people will need to add more voltage to the cpu if they have a stable overclock at 2 dimms of ram and then add two more.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Totally Dubbed,
> In my version of IBT 2.54 "maximum" is the highest in the dropdown. But if you right click on the start button there is a popup for "extreme."
> As to the ram, what I meant was not the fact that you put 1.55 in your ram voltage, but that most people will need to add more voltage to the cpu if they have a stable overclock at 2 dimms of ram and then add two more.


Ah could well be that extreme one.
I don't think the CPU voltage had anything to do with the ram voltage (even with 4 sticks in). Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Ah could well be that extreme one.
> I don't think the CPU voltage had anything to do with the ram voltage (even with 4 sticks in). Correct me if I'm wrong.


I don't think it does either.
My post a couple pages back was about wondering why I could pass Prime95 with one stick of ram installed, but not pass the same settings with two sticks installed. I thought one of my sticks was bad, but reading Swag's post on another thread he is saying that most people need more cpu voltage if you install more sticks.

Here is the thread:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1293871/2-dimm-slots-vs-4-dimm-slots-for-overclocking


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Totally Dubbed,
> In my version of IBT 2.54 "maximum" is the highest in the dropdown. But if you right click on the start button there is a popup for "extreme."
> As to the ram, what I meant was not the fact that you put 1.55 in your ram voltage, but that most people will need to add more voltage to the cpu if they have a stable overclock at 2 dimms of ram and then add two more.
> 
> 
> 
> Ah could well be that extreme one.
> I don't think the CPU voltage had anything to do with the ram voltage (even with 4 sticks in). Correct me if I'm wrong.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Ah could well be that extreme one.
> I don't think the CPU voltage had anything to do with the ram voltage (even with 4 sticks in). Correct me if I'm wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think it does either.
> My post a couple pages back was about wondering why I could pass Prime95 with one stick of ram installed, but not pass the same settings with two sticks installed. I thought one of my sticks was bad, but reading Swag's post on another thread he is saying that most people need more cpu voltage if you install more sticks.
> 
> Here is the thread:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1293871/2-dimm-slots-vs-4-dimm-slots-for-overclocking
Click to expand...

I completely didn't realize I was reading my own answers until I looked at this post again and it said my name. Haha!

More DIMMs can affect the amount of Vcore needed. Key word: Can! It may or may not. If your CPU is stable but on the border of not being stable with 2 DIMMs, adding 4 DIMMs, you will need to up the vcore. The reason? The IMC will be more stressed out because it needs to regulate more slots. Since the IMC is now part of the CPU architecture, it will cause the CPU to be unstable.

Now, how can you prove this? Simply, why do we use Prime95 blend? Before when CPUs didn't have the Memory Controller integrated into the architecture, we would only use the Small FFTs in Prime95. Now, we have to use Blend because the higher FFT sizes stress out the IMC.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

COMPLETELY forgot about the IMC - thanks for the reminder and explanation Swag!


----------



## tw33k

I've used Aida64 for years, way back when it was called Everest and I will stand by it. I've lost count of the amount of people I've seen who have run Prime for 12 hours+ only to have a crash when firing up a game. Aida64 is far more reliable because it is more like real world usage. If a system can run Aida for 12 hours + a game won't crash it


----------



## justanoldman

Totally Dubbed,
In your screen shots, included with the bios pics, of your stability runs for 4.5 you have a max temp of 92c. Can I ask what the ambient temperature was?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Totally Dubbed,
> In your screen shots, included with the bios pics, of your stability runs for 4.5 you have a max temp of 92c. Can I ask what the ambient temperature was?


Around 25c


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Around 25c


Thanks. That is relatively high, which is a good thing. I was just thinking that it is winter and measurably colder in my office right now than in the summer, so I need to take that into consideration when figuring out what the max load temp I am comfortable with in a 24/7 scenario.


----------



## Swag

Delid!!!! Lol, it's your choice though. It will run cooler if you delid though, some people have experienced 35C drop, me I got a 25C drop.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Delid!!!! Lol, it's your choice though. It will run cooler if you delid though, some people have experienced 35C drop, me I got a 25C drop.


I really want to, but can't put my balls on the table to risk losing £255


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Delid!!!! Lol, it's your choice though. It will run cooler if you delid though, some people have experienced 35C drop, me I got a 25C drop.


Already watched a video on it. Definitely considering it.
This started out as me explaining to my wife that I would be busy for a few days building my first computer. That was easier than I thought, so let's overclock just a little even though I have never done it. Then heck, why not go 4.5 instead of 4.2, now I am thinking of delidding. It has turned out to be more than a few days. I want to, but I think I need to learn more first.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I really want to, but can't put my balls on the table to risk losing £255


Ouch. Only $229 here, that would be about 142 pounds.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Delid!!!! Lol, it's your choice though. It will run cooler if you delid though, some people have experienced 35C drop, me I got a 25C drop.
> 
> 
> 
> I really want to, but can't put my balls on the table to risk losing £255
Click to expand...

Lol! I put my balls out first because no one wanted to make a guide...







Sad too, I was so scared, I didn't know where the die was!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Delid!!!! Lol, it's your choice though. It will run cooler if you delid though, some people have experienced 35C drop, me I got a 25C drop.
> 
> 
> 
> Already watched a video on it. Definitely considering it.
> This started out as me explaining to my wife that I would be busy for a few days building my first computer. That was easier than I thought, so let's overclock just a little even though I have never done it. Then heck, why not go 4.5 instead of 4.2, now I am thinking of delidding. It has turned out to be more than a few days. I want to, but I think I need to learn more first.
Click to expand...

Then, I would not recommend it for you. The last thing you need is a dead chip and an angry wife for making $300 into paperweight. Ironic because now you don't have any paper to hold down after killing your chip.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Then, I would not recommend it for you. The last thing you need is a dead chip and an angry wife for making $300 into paperweight. Ironic because now you don't have any paper to hold down after killing your chip.


That was exactly the thing to say to make me want to do it.








What the heck, $229 is a fraction of what my wife claims to "save" me every time she buys something on sale. How do you save money by buying something you don't need just because it is on sale?


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> That was exactly the thing to say to make me want to do it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the heck, $229 is a fraction of what my wife claims to "save" me every time she buys something on sale. How do you save money by buying something you don't need just because it is on sale?


Dude, tell me about it...

My ol' lady is crazy. She will buy anything that's 50% off or more..

I spend $100 on a couple open box HDDs on Craigslist and I'm "throwing money away," then I go open the pantry and say "What's all this? Stuff we don't and never will eat.."


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Then, I would not recommend it for you. The last thing you need is a dead chip and an angry wife for making $300 into paperweight. Ironic because now you don't have any paper to hold down after killing your chip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was exactly the thing to say to make me want to do it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the heck, $229 is a fraction of what my wife claims to "save" me every time she buys something on sale. How do you save money by buying something you don't need just because it is on sale?
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> That was exactly the thing to say to make me want to do it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the heck, $229 is a fraction of what my wife claims to "save" me every time she buys something on sale. How do you save money by buying something you don't need just because it is on sale?
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, tell me about it...
> 
> My ol' lady is crazy. She will buy anything that's 50% off or more..
> 
> I spend $100 on a couple open box HDDs on Craigslist and I'm "throwing money away," then I go open the pantry and say "What's all this? Stuff we don't and never will eat.."
Click to expand...

Hmm, but understand that if you don't please them, it'll be worse.







Although, if you live next to a MC, it'll only be $180!


----------



## croy

quick question guys. should i set my LLC to ultra high? or just leave it on auto?

when i tried setting it to high, my voltage went crazy!


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *croy*
> 
> quick question guys. should i set my LLC to ultra high? or just leave it on auto?
> when i tried setting it to high, my voltage went crazy!


Define "crazy". The voltage drop should still be under what you set it in the BIOS. Ultra-high tends to go a little higher and Extreme is well, too much.


----------



## croy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*
> 
> Define "crazy". The voltage drop should still be under what you set it in the BIOS. Ultra-high tends to go a little higher and Extreme is well, too much.


my voltage with the LLC set to auto is 1.184v on load. now having LLC set to high gave me a 1.24v something on load.. and it spikes up to 1.29v according to hwmonitor.


----------



## croy

should i lower down my offset voltage if im going to use more LLC? or its better to just focus on my dynamic vcore? thanks


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *croy*
> 
> should i lower down my offset voltage if im going to use more LLC? or its better to just focus on my dynamic vcore? thanks


What is your offset? If your offset is ~.05v then it sounds like everything is working exactly how it should.


----------



## MrHamm

Hey Guys,

I really think I got a unlucky chip.

Ran Prime95 at default settings - passed 12 hours test no problem as shown in a previous post.

x 43 I was stable @ 1.232
x 44 I'm now up to 1.325 (In BIOS) -testing now while I'm at work

Questions:

1) @ 1.315 and 1.320 Vcore, It ran Prime95 for a few hours. I did Not get any stop workers or BSOD, but the *Program shut down*. "Prime95 stopped working blah blah blah...windows will contact you when a resolve has been found" or something like that. But not other errors.

note ** anything below 1.310 will give me BSOD or stop workers in Prime 95, anything below 1.245 will get BSOD before windows log-in screen.

What does that mean?

Max Temps never over 85.

I copied everything exactly as shown in the OP's guide and I even flashed BIOS to default 1708 settings just in case BIOS was messed up in anyway. I also double check all settings when upping V Core increments.

2) Is this way out of the ordinary? Or do people actually have the V core even higher for x 44?


----------



## justanoldman

Mr. Hamm,
Looking at the spreadsheet on the ivy stable club, your vCore needed is definitely above average. Only one entry needed it that high for 4.4, but I am sure one of the people who knows what they are doing can comment further. Your temps are pretty good at that level though, mine are much higher, but I need better cooling.


----------



## MrHamm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Mr. Hamm,
> Looking at the spreadsheet on the ivy stable club, your vCore needed is definitely above average. Only one entry needed it that high for 4.4, but I am sure one of the people who knows what they are doing can comment further. Your temps are pretty good at that level though, mine are much higher, but I need better cooling.


Hopfully when I get home from work its passed Prime95. I'm pretty happy with my cooling. Loving the monster NH-D14

What does it mean when Prime95 shuts down but with NO BSOD or Stop workers?


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrHamm*
> 
> Hopfully when I get home from work its passed Prime95. I'm pretty happy with my cooling. Loving the monster NH-D14
> What does it mean when Prime95 shuts down but with NO BSOD or Stop workers?


still low vcore, happened a few times to me


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrHamm*
> 
> Hopfully when I get home from work its passed Prime95. I'm pretty happy with my cooling. Loving the monster NH-D14
> What does it mean when Prime95 shuts down but with NO BSOD or Stop workers?


Someone else here knows more, I'm sure, but I consider any program closing a sign of instability. That just seems to mean more vCore.


----------



## croy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> What is your offset? If your offset is ~.05v then it sounds like everything is working exactly how it should.


i have it set to -0.005v. but do i really need to mess with the LLC and set it to High instead of Auto? what does it do exactly? thanks.


----------



## MrHamm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> still low vcore, happened a few times to me


Thanks Mate!

Cause it never forced closed itself when I ran default BIOS/Clocks with Prime95. Sad to see that my Vcore is so damn high. Will post back when I actually get it stable for 12 hours at 4.4Ghz

Don't think I can even think about 4.5Ghz. =(

Btw, Do I need to check Window Systems Logs (WHEA)? If I do How do I check?


----------



## MrHamm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> still low vcore, happened a few times to me


Thanks Mate!

Cause it never forced closed itself when I ran default BIOS/Clocks with Prime95. Sad to see that my Vcore is so damn high. Will post back when I actually get it stable for 12 hours at 4.4Ghz

Don't think I can even think about 4.5Ghz. =(

Btw, Do I need to check Window Systems Logs (WHEA)? If I do How do I check?


----------



## croy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrHamm*
> 
> Hopfully when I get home from work its passed Prime95. I'm pretty happy with my cooling. Loving the monster NH-D14
> What does it mean when Prime95 shuts down but with NO BSOD or Stop workers?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> still low vcore, happened a few times to me


yep you need more volts man.


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrHamm*
> 
> Thanks Mate!
> Cause it never forced closed itself when I ran default BIOS/Clocks with Prime95. Sad to see that my Vcore is so damn high. Will post back when I actually get it stable for 12 hours at 4.4Ghz
> Don't think I can even think about 4.5Ghz. =(
> Btw, Do I need to check Window Systems Logs (WHEA)? If I do How do I check?


Yw









Control Panel\All Control Panel Items\Administrative Tools , event viewer, custom views, administrative events









you can check for them, it can be a indication your oc isnt stable,
i like to use it in combination with Cinebench, takes only a minute to run,
and shows WHEA errors (or instability) very fast








i use it as first when with new oc's, then ibt , then prime ..


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *croy*
> 
> i have it set to -0.005v. but do i really need to mess with the LLC and set it to High instead of Auto? what does it do exactly? thanks.


You need to mess with LLC, if you are unstable, or are having problems getting stability.
As for what it does, searching this thread, and/or looking at the OP should give you a good indication








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> Yw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Control Panel\All Control Panel Items\Administrative Tools , event viewer, custom views, administrative events
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you can check for them, it can be a indication your oc isnt stable,
> i like to use it in combination with Cinebench, takes only a minute to run,
> and shows WHEA errors (or instability) very fast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i use it as first when with new oc's, then ibt , then prime ..


Man I never had a single WHEA error. That's a bucket load right there! 0.0
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrHamm*
> 
> Thanks Mate!
> Cause it never forced closed itself when I ran default BIOS/Clocks with Prime95. Sad to see that my Vcore is so damn high. Will post back when I actually get it stable for 12 hours at 4.4Ghz
> Don't think I can even think about 4.5Ghz. =(
> Btw, Do I need to check Window Systems Logs (WHEA)? If I do How do I check?


I fell sorry that you got a bad chip


----------



## croy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> You need to mess with LLC, if you are unstable, or are having problems getting stability.
> As for what it does, searching this thread, and/or looking at the OP should give you a good indication


alright thanks. but im already stable at 1.184v without messing with the LLC (Auto). should i just leave it then?


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Man I never had a single WHEA error. That's a bucket load right there! 0.0


dont forget, i never had i intel processor before,
and had to learn alot ..i mean alot about ocing ...LOL

that example was from 10-5-2012
nowadays ..no whea's anymore, well maybe 1 or 2 with new oc's









here i caught one when i was looking for my new 4.7ghz oc a few days ago, only ran Cinebench just once,

so then i already knew i had to up vcore a notch


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *croy*
> 
> alright thanks. but im already stable at 1.184v without messing with the LLC (Auto). should i just leave it then?


indeed leave it








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> dont forget, i never had i intel processor before,
> and had to learn alot ..i mean alot about ocing ...LOL
> that example was from 10-5-2012
> nowadays ..no whea's anymore, well maybe 1 or 2 with new oc's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here i caught one when i was looking for my new 4.7ghz oc a few days ago, only ran Cinebench just once,
> 
> so then i already knew i had to up vcore a notch


hehe cool man!


----------



## scorpscarx

Is there any benefit to using offset mode over manual other than heat and long life for your chip?

Since heat is fine and I am under 1.3v it doesn't really matter for a 24/7 OC right?

Power saving stuff is still active etc...


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scorpscarx*
> 
> Is there any benefit to using offset mode over manual other than heat and long life for your chip?
> Since heat is fine and I am under 1.3v it doesn't really matter for a 24/7 OC right?
> Power saving stuff is still active etc...


Someone correct me if I am wrong, but once you find your stable overclock, I can't think of a reason not to use offset. Whether manual or offset, your computer will ramp up to the same level under load, but in offset your voltage goes way down when not needed. Manual just seems to keeps it high for seemingly no good reason.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Someone correct me if I am wrong, but once you find your stable overlcock, I can't think of a reason not to use offset. Whether manual or offset, your computer will ramp up to the same level under load, but in offset your voltage goes way down when not needed. Manual just seems to keeps it high for seemingly no good reason.


that's correct from my understanding


----------



## scorpscarx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Someone correct me if I am wrong, but once you find your stable overlcock, I can't think of a reason not to use offset.


The reason is it doesn't matter, I've read all over the place that under 1.3v is fine for 5 years+ without degradation.

My temps are fine, etc.....

I have an open air case in addition to high performance coolers.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scorpscarx*
> 
> The reason is it doesn't matter, I've read all over the place that under 1.3v is fine for 5 years+ without degradation.
> My temps are fine, etc.....
> I have an open air case in addition to high performance coolers.


OK, since it is just a quick, simple change to go to offset, then what is the upside of staying manual? I am not at all saying you are incorrect, I just don't see the upside of intentionally sending more voltage than you need.


----------



## scorpscarx

The root of all evil, laziness







. Also it just simply doesn't matter.

Also I am scared of my motherboard, the same one as you, apparently you have not experienced its dark side yet.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scorpscarx*
> 
> The root of all evil, laziness
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Also it just simply doesn't matter.
> Also I am scared of my motherboard, the same one as you, apparently you have not experienced it's dark side yet.


I have not, please enlighten me. Seriously, what dark side am I facing in the future from the P8Z77-V Pro?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scorpscarx*
> 
> The root of all evil, laziness
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Also it just simply doesn't matter.
> Also I am scared of my motherboard, the same one as you, apparently you have not experienced its dark side yet.


Well if you know your stable manual, it would be easy finding the offset


----------



## scorpscarx

I'm not going to continue after this post but it's well documented including a lot in this very thread.

Uefi losing all settings randomly, random settings changing, not recognizing ssd's, sensors going crazy, tpu and epu automatically and randomly enabling themselves at boot, uefi corruption when flashing, etc. This will sometimes corrupt your MBR/OS. Using non-pwm fans with fan control on will reset other settings, I had to flash about 10 times to fix things.

Make sure you disconnect your SSD when flashing it, I went through hell out of the box for about 2 weeks and it still feels like there is a ghost in the machine.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dubbed*


I know I even screen grabbed your excellent post that explains it!

In the meantime I just placebo myself into saying that it's more stable this way.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Well if you know your stable manual, it would be easy finding the offset


Exactly, I was surprised at how easy it was when you explained to me. Offset gave me a new perspective on overclocking - in a good way.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scorpscarx*
> 
> I'm not going to continue after this post but it's well documented including a lot in this very thread.
> Uefi losing all settings randomly, random settings changing, not recognizing ssd's, sensors going crazy, tpu and epu automatically and randomly enabling themselves at boot, uefi corruption when flashing, etc. This will sometimes corrupt your MBR/OS. Using non-pwm fans with fan control on will reset other settings, I had to flash about 10 times to fix things.
> Make sure you disconnect your SSD when flashing it, I went through hell out of the box for about 2 weeks and it still feels like there is a ghost in the machine.
> I know I even screen grabbed your excellent post that explains it!
> In the meantime I just placebo myself into saying that it's more stable this way.


hehe thanks!
and WOW that's a long list 0.0!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Exactly, I was surprised at how easy it was when you explained to me. Offset gave me a new perspective on overclocking - in a good way.


glad it did









BTW:
In your profile pic -> are you a trader or financial analyst?
What program are you using?


----------



## stickg1

If you use offset then the power saving features reduce the voltage off the chip at idle. Thus saving electricity and reducing heat. It lowers the TDP if the chip.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> BTW:
> In your profile pic -> are you a trader or financial analyst?
> What program are you using?


Investment manager/trader, the program in the pic is thinkorswim. They are a brokerage that was bought by TD Ameritrade.

So I should be scared of my mobo now?


----------



## croy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> indeed leave it


thanks.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scorpscarx*
> 
> I'm not going to continue after this post but it's well documented including a lot in this very thread.
> Uefi losing all settings randomly, random settings changing, not recognizing ssd's, sensors going crazy, tpu and epu automatically and randomly enabling themselves at boot, uefi corruption when flashing, etc. This will sometimes corrupt your MBR/OS. Using non-pwm fans with fan control on will reset other settings, I had to flash about 10 times to fix things.
> Make sure you disconnect your SSD when flashing it, I went through hell out of the box for about 2 weeks and it still feels like there is a ghost in the machine.


same here. having issues loading defaults or saving bios. http://www.overclock.net/t/1345059/p8z77-v-load-optimized-defaults-or-saving-bios-not-working


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Investment manager/trader, the program in the pic is thinkorswim. They are a brokerage that was bought by TD Ameritrade.
> So I should be scared of my mobo now?


Oh cool !

And no don't be lol.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Oh cool !
> And no don't be lol.


Thanks.
I have a Crucial m4 SSD now. I saw in one post you made about how you figured out a better way to use your SSD it by not listening to experts. Any suggestions before I install it?


----------



## scorpscarx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *croy*
> 
> thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> same here. having issues loading defaults or saving bios. http://www.overclock.net/t/1345059/p8z77-v-load-optimized-defaults-or-saving-bios-not-working


I'm gonna relay what I think was stickg1 that told me that mostly fixed my issues, thanks stickg1 again btw.

Unplug ssd, restore defaults, flash most current, restart, load optimize defaults, restart, flash most current a second time, restart, load optimize defaults again, restart again.

Newest m4 firmware is also a must, always flash your ssd's with a usb stick.

Power off, plug ssd in, profit, got all that?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Thanks.
> I have a Crucial m4 SSD now. I saw in one post you made about how you figured out a better way to use your SSD it by not listening to experts. Any suggestions before I install it?


That was due to the asus software.
I installed the asus ai suite II and rapid start, and disk unlocker, and they all caused problems with my system.

My SSD would boot in 1 min, but with these programs/services installed, they delayed it to over 5mins.


----------



## Appled

Hi guys,

Stumbled across this post when trying to learn some more about OC'ing and i'd like to say its a great guide you've written here, easily the most comprehensive I've found.

Anyway, I'm currently running my i5-3570k at 4.3GHz @ 1.23v, however i've only had a chance to run the prime test for about 2 hours as I've been busy. After reading through this thread i've noted that it's best to start using the offset once you find a stable voltage? However, being new I'm not completely confident with how the offset works, so if someone could explain how they work properly that would be awesome.

My temps when using Prime 95 Blend with the settings mentioned in the guide were about 67-70 degrees at 4.3 (1.23v) and going on some peoples temps they sound ok. I think I could probably reach 4.5GHz without the temps getting too high (although I didn't want to risk it without getting more advice). But yeah, any tips/advice would be nice on what you more experienced folk think I might be able to realistically reach with my overclock.

My specs are:

I5-3570k
Hyper 212 Evo
8GB Corsair Vengeance LP 1600
Asus P8Z77-V-LX
MSI GTX 660ti PE
Samsung 840 120GB SSD
WD Cav Green 1TB


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> That was due to the asus software.
> I installed the asus ai suite II and rapid start, and disk unlocker, and they all caused problems with my system.
> My SSD would boot in 1 min, but with these programs/services installed, they delayed it to over 5mins.


Ok, thanks.
I have a lot of Asus stuff installed on my old hard drive now that I using to find my overclocks, I guess I will leave the Asus software off the SSD when I make that my primary drive.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Appled*
> 
> Hi guys,
> Stumbled across this post when trying to learn some more about OC'ing and i'd like to say its a great guide you've written here, easily the most comprehensive I've found.
> Anyway, I'm currently running my i5-3570k at 4.3GHz @ 1.23v, however i've only had a chance to run the prime test for about 2 hours as I've been busy. After reading through this thread i've noted that it's best to start using the offset once you find a stable voltage? However, being new I'm not completely confident with how the offset works, so if someone could explain how they work properly that would be awesome.
> My temps when using Prime 95 Blend with the settings mentioned in the guide were about 67-70 degrees at 4.3 (1.23v) and going on some peoples temps they sound ok. I think I could probably reach 4.5GHz without the temps getting too high (although I didn't want to risk it without getting more advice). But yeah, any tips/advice would be nice on what you more experienced folk think I might be able to realistically reach with my overclock.
> My specs are:
> I5-3570k
> Hyper 212 Evo
> 8GB Corsair Vengeance LP 1600
> Asus P8Z77-V-LX
> MSI GTX 660ti PE
> Samsung 840 120GB SSD
> WD Cav Green 1TB


When you get a stable manual - all you do after that is take your stable manual - VID = offset, a few pages back I had an explanation on it









As for temps, those are CPU temps right? and not motherboard temps?


----------



## Appled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> As for temps, those are CPU temps right? and not motherboard temps?


Yeah those are CPU temps







Only had Prime running for about 2 hours though so I don't know if they would have gone higher if I'd done a full 8 hours or so?

I'll check a few pages back then and have a read. Do you think it would be worth playing around and attempting to get it to 4.5Ghz?

EDIT: I can't seem to find the post you're referring to?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Appled*
> 
> Yeah those are CPU temps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only had Prime running for about 2 hours though so I don't know if they would have gone higher if I'd done a full 8 hours or so?
> I'll check a few pages back then and have a read. Do you think it would be worth playing around and attempting to get it to 4.5Ghz?
> EDIT: I can't seem to find the post you're referring to?


Here you go:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1291703/ivy-bridge-overclocking-guide-asus-motherboards/1530#post_18982240


----------



## Appled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Here you go:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1291703/ivy-bridge-overclocking-guide-asus-motherboards/1530#post_18982240


Thanks a lot.

Do you think it's worth me actually overclocking it higher to 4.5Ghz? Will the difference in performance actually be that large or should I just stick with what I've got and sort out my offset?

Also, after reading your offset post I noticed that you can sometimes set negative offset values. I noticed the other day that for some reason my motherboard was only allowing me to set my offset in increments of +0.05 (or 0.005, can't remember off the top of my head), there was no option for a negative offset? Am I missing something simple here?


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Appled*
> 
> Thanks a lot.
> Do you think it's worth me actually overclocking it higher to 4.5Ghz? Will the difference in performance actually be that large or should I just stick with what I've got and sort out my offset?
> Also, after reading your offset post I noticed that you can sometimes set negative offset values. I noticed the other day that for some reason my motherboard was only allowing me to set my offset in increments of +0.05 (or 0.005, can't remember off the top of my head), there was no option for a negative offset? Am I missing something simple here?


It is in increments of .005, but you can't do a zero offset. The offset you put in looks positive, but right above it you choose a + or - sign to make it a positive or negative offset. I had a negative .070 so the numbers vary a lot per chip, and your overclock. As for 4.5, just my opinion, but it is only if you want to, it would be hard for someone to notice 4.3 vs. 4.5 in real life.


----------



## Appled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> It is in increments of .005, but you can't do a zero offset. The offset you put in looks positive, but right above it you choose a + or - sign to make it a positive or negative offset. I had a negative .070 so the numbers vary a lot per chip, and your overclock. As for 4.5, just my opinion, but it is only if you want to, it would be hard for someone to notice 4.3 vs. 4.5 in real life.


Thanks for the response.

I've just run prime for the past 10 minutes and my VID was stable at 1.2660v. So going off the earlier post I want to take my manual 1.23V-1.2660 and that gives me an offset of -0.036. I didn't seem to notice any + or - sign in the options but that's probably just me, I'll go check now.

I think I could quite easily get to 4.5 with the temps I'm seeing now, although as you said I don't really know if its worth it due to the negligible difference in performance.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> It is in increments of .005, but you can't do a zero offset. The offset you put in looks positive, but right above it you choose a + or - sign to make it a positive or negative offset. I had a negative .070 so the numbers vary a lot per chip, and your overclock. As for 4.5, just my opinion, but it is only if you want to, it would be hard for someone to notice 4.3 vs. 4.5 in real life.


agreed and this post hits the nail on the head for the explanation.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Appled*
> 
> Thanks for the response.
> I've just run prime for the past 10 minutes and my VID was stable at 1.2660v. So going off the earlier post I want to take my manual 1.23V-1.2660 and that gives me an offset of -0.036. I didn't seem to notice any + or - sign in the options but that's probably just me, I'll go check now.
> I think I could quite easily get to 4.5 with the temps I'm seeing now, although as you said I don't really know if its worth it due to the negligible difference in performance.


You got great temps!
So yes you can easily reach 4.5ghz, but it might require a lot more volts.


----------



## Appled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> You got great temps!
> So yes you can easily reach 4.5ghz, but it might require a lot more volts.


Well that's nice to know, quite tempted to try getting 4.5Ghz just because I can. Once I move to uni I don't know whether it would be possible to get even higher due to the fact that my room there is about 5 degrees due to us being cheap students who refuse to put the heating on haha.

But anyway, I just set my offset to -0.035 and it blue screened straight away? Assuming that means the overclock wasn't stable? I'm tempted to just reset the bios completely and go through it step by step using this guide again and go straight for 4.5 off the bat?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Appled*
> 
> Well that's nice to know, quite tempted to try getting 4.5Ghz just because I can. Once I move to uni I don't know whether it would be possible to get even higher due to the fact that my room there is about 5 degrees due to us being cheap students who refuse to put the heating on haha.
> But anyway, I just set my offset to -0.035 and it blue screened straight away? Assuming that means the overclock wasn't stable? I'm tempted to just reset the bios completely and go through it step by step using this guide again and go straight for 4.5 off the bat?


you could go off 4.5ghz off the bat
If it BSOD'ed straight away, that would lead to something not being right- usually vcore,.
So, you were stable on manual beforehand?

And as for uni students - I am one myself, I'm quite cosy here actually








Got two exams in less than a week, and have done no revision.
Yay for being a final year can't-see-the-value-of-my-degree student!


----------



## Appled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> you could go off 4.5ghz off the bat
> If it BSOD'ed straight away, that would lead to something not being right- usually vcore,.
> So, you were stable on manual beforehand?
> And as for uni students - I am one myself, I'm quite cosy here actually
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got two exams in less than a week, and have done no revision.
> Yay for being a final year can't-see-the-value-of-my-degree student!


Haha, at uni down in London? Up in Manchester myself, absolutely freezing haha. Been revising solidly for 3 weeks now, still know nothing! Such is life...

But yeah it was stable on 1.23V when I ran prime last night, but as I said it was only for 2 hours so does that actually guarantee stability?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Appled*
> 
> Haha, at uni down in London? Up in Manchester myself, absolutely freezing haha. Been revising solidly for 3 weeks now, still know nothing! Such is life...
> But yeah it was stable on 1.23V when I ran prime last night, but as I said it was only for 2 hours so does that actually guarantee stability?


Guildford - Surrey university







!

Ah that's why -2hrs doesn't guarantee it.
You need at least 8-12hrs.


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scorpscarx*
> 
> I'm gonna relay what I think was stickg1 that told me that mostly fixed my issues, thanks stickg1 again btw.
> Unplug ssd, restore defaults, flash most current, restart, load optimize defaults, restart, flash most current a second time, restart, load optimize defaults again, restart again.
> Newest m4 firmware is also a must, always flash your ssd's with a usb stick.
> Power off, plug ssd in, profit, got all that?


I'm glad it worked. It worked for me too. My sound chip died though so I'm still going to RMA the board and buy a different one.


----------



## Appled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Guildford - Surrey university
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> Ah that's why -2hrs doesn't guarantee it.
> You need at least 8-12hrs.


Ah fair enough









I know this has probably been asked before but I'm guessing 8 hour stress tests don't actually do any damage to CPUs? Bit weary of running it for 8 hours at 100% but I guess it does nothing haha.

But yeah, if I reset my BIOs and go straight for 4.5ghz, what is a good starting place? 1.25, 1.26?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Appled*
> 
> Ah fair enough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know this has probably been asked before but I'm guessing 8 hour stress tests don't actually do any damage to CPUs? Bit weary of running it for 8 hours at 100% but I guess it does nothing haha.
> But yeah, if I reset my BIOs and go straight for 4.5ghz, what is a good starting place? 1.25, 1.26?


No damage as LONG as your temps are under 105c.
Ideally you don't want to be pushing more than 90c.

1.25 is a good place to start








PS. The bios pics in the OP are mine, so feel free to copy them like-for-like (apart from ram of course)


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Appled*
> 
> But yeah it was stable on 1.23V when I ran prime last night, but as I said it was only for 2 hours so does that actually guarantee stability?


I just started doing this stuff, but I can guarantee you that two hours is not stable. I was convinced that my 6 hour run was good, I was wrong. If you following the setup procedures from the guide for Prime95 testing, then 8 hours might do it, 12 hours does it most times, but I have read you should go several hours past 12 just to be sure.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> I'm glad it worked. It worked for me too. My sound chip died though so I'm still going to RMA the board and buy a different one.


Replacing your P8Z77-V Pro? What are you getting?


----------



## Appled

Is it a good idea to run it over night then or should i be around to monitor the temps? After 2 hours it seemed stable at 67-70 degrees ish, is it likely to get much higher considering the extra time it would be stressed for?

I think i'd start by copying your settings yeah, although I was told not to put LLC up too high? Been using it on medium constantly, although in the guide you use Ultra high?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Appled*
> 
> Is it a good idea to run it over night then or should i be around to monitor the temps? After 2 hours it seemed stable at 67-70 degrees ish, is it likely to get much higher considering the extra time it would be stressed for?
> I think i'd start by copying your settings yeah, although I was told not to put LLC up too high? Been using it on medium constantly, although in the guide you use Ultra high?


ultra high is for stability - and LLC is what drives temps up.
I suggest the same settings as in the OP (mine basically).

I suggest monitoring it for 2hrs basically so u get an idea of temps, but after that you should be fine to leave it overnight









Don't panic, if you hit 90c.


----------



## Appled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> ultra high is for stability - and LLC is what drives temps up.
> I suggest the same settings as in the OP (mine basically).
> I suggest monitoring it for 2hrs basically so u get an idea of temps, but after that you should be fine to leave it overnight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't panic, if you hit 90c.


Ok, I used ultra high llc and the voltages kept jumping up to 1.29 when set manually to 1.25? With it on ultra high I'm not sure I could get 4.5 with my cooling? Should I just stick at 4.3 with ultra high and 1.25v to start with?If it's stable overnight is it worth trying to lower the llc to reduce temps?


----------



## scorpscarx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> I'm glad it worked. It worked for me too. My sound chip died though so I'm still going to RMA the board and buy a different one.


Sorry to hear that but cheers for upgrade time!







.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



sort of











I gave you +rep.

My next tweak is probably delidding, and then a new graphics card.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Appled*
> 
> Ok, I used ultra high llc and the voltages kept jumping up to 1.29 when set manually to 1.25? With it on ultra high I'm not sure I could get 4.5 with my cooling? Should I just stick at 4.3 with ultra high and 1.25v to start with?If it's stable overnight is it worth trying to lower the llc to reduce temps?


Yup LLC COUNTERS the jumps








So Start at 4.2 if you want or anything you desire, and with 1.25.

Personally if you want 4.5ghz, go straight-in at 4.5ghz with 1.25v and monitor temps and add more vcore when necessary.


----------



## Appled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Yup LLC COUNTERS the jumps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So Start at 4.2 if you want or anything you desire, and with 1.25.
> Personally if you want 4.5ghz, go straight-in at 4.5ghz with 1.25v and monitor temps and add more vcore when necessary.


I still don't really understand what llc does. When I was trying 4.4 at 1.25v a few days ago it was jumping to 1.29v, but when I turned LLC down to high it was jumping up less. To me it seemed like the higher the LLC the more it jumped up? Or have I missed the point entirely haha

EDIT: No idea why it's posted that like 4 times, phone went a bit crazy and it isn't letting me delete them.


----------



## Appled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Yup LLC COUNTERS the jumps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So Start at 4.2 if you want or anything you desire, and with 1.25.
> Personally if you want 4.5ghz, go straight-in at 4.5ghz with 1.25v and monitor temps and add more vcore when necessary.


I still don't really understand what llc does. When I was trying 4.4 at 1.25v a few days ago it was jumping to 1.29v, but when I turned LLC down to high it was jumping up less. To me it seemed like the higher the LLC the more it jumped up? Or have I missed the point entirely haha


----------



## Appled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Yup LLC COUNTERS the jumps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So Start at 4.2 if you want or anything you desire, and with 1.25.
> Personally if you want 4.5ghz, go straight-in at 4.5ghz with 1.25v and monitor temps and add more vcore when necessary.


I still don't really understand what llc does. When I was trying 4.4 at 1.25v a few days ago it was jumping to 1.29v, but when I turned LLC down to high it was jumping up less. To me it seemed like the higher the LLC the more it jumped up? Or have I missed the point entirely haha


----------



## Appled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Yup LLC COUNTERS the jumps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So Start at 4.2 if you want or anything you desire, and with 1.25.
> Personally if you want 4.5ghz, go straight-in at 4.5ghz with 1.25v and monitor temps and add more vcore when necessary.


I still don't really understand what llc does. When I was trying 4.4 at 1.25v a few days ago it was jumping to 1.29v, but when I turned LLC down to high it was jumping up less. To me it seemed like the higher the LLC the more it jumped up? Or have I missed the point entirely haha


----------



## croy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Appled*
> 
> I still don't really understand what llc does. When I was trying 4.4 at 1.25v a few days ago it was jumping to 1.29v, but when I turned LLC down to high it was jumping up less. To me it seemed like the higher the LLC the more it jumped up? Or have I missed the point entirely haha


yeah. i think its better to start off with no LLC first. like finding your lowest stable vcore then add LLC if you feel like its needed.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Appled*
> 
> I still don't really understand what llc does. When I was trying 4.4 at 1.25v a few days ago it was jumping to 1.29v, but when I turned LLC down to high it was jumping up less. To me it seemed like the higher the LLC the more it jumped up? Or have I missed the point entirely haha
> EDIT: No idea why it's posted that like 4 times, phone went a bit crazy and it isn't letting me delete them.


Basically when OC'ing you get vdroop - a drop or increase (rare) of voltage.
LLC counters it. You don't need to have it on, but usually with it on, you'll have better stability.


----------



## Appled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Basically when OC'ing you get vdroop - a drop or increase (rare) of voltage.
> LLC counters it. You don't need to have it on, but usually with it on, you'll have better stability.


Yeah I've noticed it drops lower than my set voltage under load. So when it was jumping up to 1.29, was that just over compensating for the droop underneath the cpu voltage of 1.25?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Appled*
> 
> Yeah I've noticed it drops lower than my set voltage under load. So when it was jumping up to 1.29, was that just over compensating for the droop underneath the cpu voltage of 1.25?


Quite possibly.


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Replacing your P8Z77-V Pro? What are you getting?


Asrock extreme6, its the board I wanted in the first place. But when it came time to buy I had $50 extra burning a whole in my pocket so I made a decision that I thought was an upgrade, and I've come to regret that decision. I might have just been unlucky, but I've seen two other people in this thread alone that have had similar problems with this board. That's a really small sample size...


----------



## MrHamm

Hey guys.

Finally got a stable 12 hour Prime95 @ 4.4Ghz.
BIOS Vcore: 1.325
CPU-Z Vcore while running Prime95: 1.344-1.366
Max Temps: 86C but usually hovers around 70-75C.

Don't think I'm going for the 4.5Ghz since my Vcore is already so high. Kinda sad but I guess I have to live with it and be happy.

Can someone confirm from my attachment that everything is ok? This is my first Overclock and you guys have been a great help.

My other settings are the exact same as the OP's. Ram is 2x8 1600 10-10-10-27. System specs are on my build log.



Do you guys reckon I change anything else? and how often should I check stability (ex. 12 hour Prime95 test).

Regards and truly grateful!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

^That all looks good mate - nothing else left but to actually use your pc now


----------



## MrHamm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> dont forget, i never had i intel processor before,
> and had to learn alot ..i mean alot about ocing ...LOL
> that example was from 10-5-2012
> nowadays ..no whea's anymore, well maybe 1 or 2 with new oc's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here i caught one when i was looking for my new 4.7ghz oc a few days ago, only ran Cinebench just once,
> 
> so then i already knew i had to up vcore a notch


Thanks. Damn I got **** ton of WHEA logs. Is it possible to clear?


----------



## MrHamm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> ^That all looks good mate - nothing else left but to actually use your pc now


Thanks Totally Dubbed, what about setting +/- off set and things like that? Is that really needed? Or I can live without it?


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrHamm*
> 
> Thanks. Damn I got **** ton of WHEA logs. Is it possible to clear?


Irrespective of what some people may tell you WHEA warnings are a sign of an unstable overclock that usually means vcore is too low or memory is unstable


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrHamm*
> 
> Thanks Totally Dubbed, what about setting +/- off set and things like that? Is that really needed? Or I can live without it?


Well offset will give you better temps, but that's up to you. If you want to know how to offset, look above


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Asrock extreme6, its the board I wanted in the first place. But when it came time to buy I had $50 extra burning a whole in my pocket so I made a decision that I thought was an upgrade, and I've come to regret that decision. I might have just been unlucky, but I've seen two other people in this thread alone that have had similar problems with this board. That's a really small sample size...


Yep, I had trouble with bios again. Back to the store, stuck in traffic, kids complaining when I finally got back. The upside? A Maximus V Formula; now I just have to find the time to start all over again.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrHamm*
> 
> Thanks Totally Dubbed, what about setting +/- off set and things like that? Is that really needed? Or I can live without it?


Are you leaving it at 4.4? If you are up over 1.36v that is on the high side I think, therefore using offset would be a good idea for you, no need to be pushing all that voltage all the time.

Totally Dubbed's offset explanation: post 1534, page 154
and his bios pics all in a row so they are easy to see for quick reference are linked in his signature, but they are located on: post 803, page 81. Third pic is an example of what offset looks like.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Are you leaving it at 4.4? If you are up over 1.36v that is on the high side I think, therefore using offset would be a good idea for you, no need to be pushing all that voltage all the time.
> Totally Dubbed's offset explanation: post 1534, page 154
> and his bios pics all in a row so they are easy to see for quick reference are linked in his signature, but they are located on: post 803, page 81. Third pic is an example of what offset looks like.


those pics are also in the OP


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Yep, I had trouble with bios again. Back to the store, stuck in traffic, kids complaining when I finally got back. The upside? A Maximus V Formula; now I just have to find the time to start all over again.


Nice grab! What case do you have? That's an Extended ATX mobo, they are a bit wider that normal IIRC.

From now on I will never buy an ASUS board that is not ROG (Maximus) or Sabertooth. They don't care about the other products as much and they have been no help in my RMA process so far.


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> those pics are also in the OP


Can we call you "T-Dubb"?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Can we call you "T-Dubb"?


You can call me that, TD, Dubbed, or Chris









Whatever you want to call me, just don't call me Swag. I just don't have enough of that right now - I'm working on it though


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> You can call me that, TD, Dubbed, or Chris
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever you want to call me, just don't call me Swag. I just don't have enough of that right now - I'm working on it though


OT but do you follow the Premiere League at all? I'm pretty big Man Utd fan. (I know I know, glory hunter blah blah) I have followed them for over a decade. (I'm only 26 now) I'm a huge US National Team supporter too although if we don't qualify for the upcoming worldcup I'm gonna grow out my mustache, get a tan and claim to be Mexican...


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> those pics are also in the OP


When you lose your settings, per the P8Z77-V Pro, and need to retype everything looking at page 81 is very fast and easy, all pics lined up, no clicks to open them all.


----------



## Swag

Would you guys like me to provide a "Pictures Only" spoiler?


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Nice grab! What case do you have? That's an Extended ATX mobo, they are a bit wider that normal IIRC.
> From now on I will never buy an ASUS board that is not ROG (Maximus) or Sabertooth. They don't care about the other products as much and they have been no help in my RMA process so far.


I have an old Silverstone TJ10 I am reusing, I measured and it should be fine. Well lets say it better be fine...


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Would you guys like me to provide a "Pictures Only" spoiler?


Obviously I would say yes, but page 81 is fine with me if you don't. If you do, I would suggest taking out TD's pic of his offset so as not to confuse people. I also might suggest using that pic in an added section at the end with an explanation of offset, with a big red warning that no one should use it until they have a stable overclock.


----------



## ajresendez

What are the settings in bios I need to turn off besides speedstep to keep my CPU at the 4.4ghz and it not drop if not at load?


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ajresendez*
> 
> What are the settings in bios I need to turn off besides speedstep to keep my CPU at the 4.4ghz and it not drop if not at load?


C states and eist


----------



## ajd8b

Hey everyone, I've been lurking for awhile here after buying a 3770k and P8Z77V with an H80 cooler.

I currently have it running at 4.5Ghz in offset with a +.005. The only problem is, the VID reported in coretemp is 1.3411. Does this seem really high to anyone else?

It'll go for about an hour in p95 before one of the workers errors out.

Any help or advice is much appreciated!


----------



## croy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ajd8b*
> 
> Hey everyone, I've been lurking for awhile here after buying a 3770k and P8Z77V with an H80 cooler.
> I currently have it running at 4.5Ghz in offset with a +.005. The only problem is, the VID reported in coretemp is 1.3411. Does this seem really high to anyone else?
> It'll go for about an hour in p95 before one of the workers errors out.
> Any help or advice is much appreciated!


where did you set your LLC to? try setting it to Medium. and you need more volts..


----------



## ajresendez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> C states and eist


thanks gave you some rep for the help.


----------



## ajd8b

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *croy*
> 
> where did you set your LLC to? try setting it to Medium. and you need more volts..


LLC is at ultra high and the vcore is bouncing between 1.344 and 1.352. I have almost no thermal headroom left as i get spikes in the upper 90s on the middle two cores with the vcore as high as it is.

I'm guessing I lost the chip lottery unless I've missed some magical setting. Already disabled the 3 C-state reporting options. I've tried PLL anywhere from 1.55 to 1.85 with no effect.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> OT but do you follow the Premiere League at all? I'm pretty big Man Utd fan. (I know I know, glory hunter blah blah) I have followed them for over a decade. (I'm only 26 now) I'm a huge US National Team supporter too although if we don't qualify for the upcoming worldcup I'm gonna grow out my mustache, get a tan and claim to be Mexican...


Rvp surprised me in doing well. I'm a United supporter too, and have been for the last 10yrs.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> When you lose your settings, per the P8Z77-V Pro, and need to retype everything looking at page 81 is very fast and easy, all pics lined up, no clicks to open them all.


Ooo now I get it, fair enough








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Would you guys like me to provide a "Pictures Only" spoiler?


Might be useful, but an explanation of offset and how to do it I feel is more useful to have in there. Again linking my post of you want.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ajd8b*
> 
> LLC is at ultra high and the vcore is bouncing between 1.344 and 1.352. I have almost no thermal headroom left as i get spikes in the upper 90s on the middle two cores with the vcore as high as it is.
> I'm guessing I lost the chip lottery unless I've missed some magical setting. Already disabled the 3 C-state reporting options. I've tried PLL anywhere from 1.55 to 1.85 with no effect.


I think you just got a bad chip bro. Not much else you can do, but to lower your oc...
Are you stable at all in that current setup?

Reducing llc might have an impact on stability, but will render lower temps


----------



## ajd8b

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I think you just got a bad chip bro. Not much else you can do, but to lower your oc...
> Are you stable at all in that current setup?
> Reducing llc might have an impact on stability, but will render lower temps


Eh, well, I thought as much. I'll probably bump the offset up another .005 or .010 since I'll never be stresstesting it again and it seems so close to stable. I'm overclocking mainly to get faster render times in Maxwell, if anyone's familiar, and that seems to tax the system less than p95 or IBT, so the temperatures shouldn't be too bad. It just really hates those small FFTs. Can do 1344 and 1792 all day.

Thanks for your help though!


----------



## TheLombax

Subscribed. This thread will come in handy when I have finished my "Shinobi" rig which features a Core i5 3570K and ASUS P8Z77V-PRO board. I can't wait until I get the chance to overclock it.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ajd8b*
> 
> Eh, well, I thought as much. I'll probably bump the offset up another .005 or .010 since I'll never be stresstesting it again and it seems so close to stable. I'm overclocking mainly to get faster render times in Maxwell, if anyone's familiar, and that seems to tax the system less than p95 or IBT, so the temperatures shouldn't be too bad. It just really hates those small FFTs. Can do 1344 and 1792 all day.
> Thanks for your help though!


Small ffts are usually linked with cpu.
Did you at least check if your ram runs fine on stock settings and that you are fully stable on stock?


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ajd8b*
> 
> LLC is at ultra high and the vcore is bouncing between 1.344 and 1.352. I have almost no thermal headroom left as i get spikes in the upper 90s on the middle two cores with the vcore as high as it is.
> I'm guessing I lost the chip lottery unless I've missed some magical setting. Already disabled the 3 C-state reporting options. I've tried PLL anywhere from 1.55 to 1.85 with no effect.


You need more voltage to be stable it sounds like. If you have no thermal headroom left then you might have to settle for 4.4GHz.


----------



## justanoldman

Well I switched motherboards because of some problems, but I didn't realize that even though it is Asus, the Maximus V Formula has a totally different bios.

Any help or suggestions how I translate what I learned here and all the settings to this new ROG board?


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Well I switched motherboards because of some problems, but I didn't realize that even though it is Asus, the Maximus V Formula has a totally different bios.
> Any help or suggestions how I translate what I learned here and all the settings to this new ROG board?


It's essentially the same just a lot more options. Leave the extra stuff on default or auto, and just change the things you're familiar with.

http://rog.asus.com/184142012/maximus-v-motherboards/guide-overclocking-the-core-i5-3570k-to-4-5ghz-on-the-maximus-v-gene/2/

There is a quick reference but looking at the pictures it seems the same as the old BIOS just a different color scheme.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> It's essentially the same just a lot more options. Leave the extra stuff on default or auto, and just change the things you're familiar with.
> http://rog.asus.com/184142012/maximus-v-motherboards/guide-overclocking-the-core-i5-3570k-to-4-5ghz-on-the-maximus-v-gene/2/
> There is a quick reference but looking at the pictures it seems the same as the old BIOS just a different color scheme.


Thanks. Even more reading and learning to do, and just when I thought I was getting somewhere.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

After the 16th of jan - I might push for 4.7ghz for the fun of it.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> After the 16th of jan - I might push for 4.7ghz for the fun of it.


Can I ask how? Weren't you at 92c with 4.5? Do it in a cold room?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Can I ask how? Weren't you at 92c with 4.5? Do it in a cold room?


I was indeed - 95c is the max temp I don't want to be going over (remember 105c is our ceiling temp)


----------



## MrHamm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Are you leaving it at 4.4? If you are up over 1.36v that is on the high side I think, therefore using offset would be a good idea for you, no need to be pushing all that voltage all the time.
> Totally Dubbed's offset explanation: post 1534, page 154
> and his bios pics all in a row so they are easy to see for quick reference are linked in his signature, but they are located on: post 803, page 81. Third pic is an example of what offset looks like.


Thanks for the exact pages and post! REP!

Ran Prime95 for 10min as instructed. (Below percentage are based on overall average of what I though I saw in 10min)

VID:
1.306 -2%
1.311 -40%
1.316 -56%
1.321 -2%

I'm assuming use 1.316 VID?

If so 1.325 (Manual Vcore) - 1.316 (Vid on Load) = +0.010 off-set (rounded from 0.009)

Please confrim.

Thanks!


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrHamm*
> 
> Thanks for the exact pages and post! REP!
> Ran Prime95 for 10min as instructed. (Below percentage are based on overall average of what I though I saw in 10min)
> VID:
> 1.306 -2%
> 1.311 -40%
> 1.316 -56%
> 1.321 -2%
> I'm assuming use 1.316 VID?
> If so 1.325 (Manual Vcore) - 1.316 (Vid on Load) = +0.010 off-set (rounded from 0.009)
> Please confrim.
> Thanks!


Looks good.


----------



## MrHamm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> Irrespective of what some people may tell you WHEA warnings are a sign of an unstable overclock that usually means vcore is too low or memory is unstable


So technically my System isn't stable then =(


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Looks good.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrHamm*
> 
> Thanks for the exact pages and post! REP!
> Ran Prime95 for 10min as instructed. (Below percentage are based on overall average of what I though I saw in 10min)
> VID:
> 1.306 -2%
> 1.311 -40%
> 1.316 -56%
> 1.321 -2%
> I'm assuming use 1.316 VID?
> If so 1.325 (Manual Vcore) - 1.316 (Vid on Load) = +0.010 off-set (rounded from 0.009)
> Please confrim.
> Thanks!


That's correct indeed









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrHamm*
> 
> So technically my System isn't stable then =(


If you are getting those errors - then no you aren't stable.


----------



## justanoldman

I will need to read up on each of these, but I would like to start testing again. Is there any chance someone can take a look at the following choices that are different in my new bios? I set everything I could based on the guide here, but just guessed at the following ones that are different in this bios.

Each new choice is listed, and what I left it at, does anyone see anything that should be changed?

Things that are different on the Tweaker tab---->
CPU Level Up: disabled
Xtreme Tweaking: disabled
SPI Booster: disabled
EPU Power Saving Mode: disabled

Extreme OV: disabled
IMC-DRAM Offset Sign: +
IMC-DRAM Offset: auto
VCCIO Voltage: auto
Skew Driving Voltage: auto
2nd VCCIO Voltage: auto
VTTDDR Voltage: auto

BCLK Skew: auto
CPU I/O Skew: auto
DMI Skew: auto
PLL Skew: auto
PCH CLK Driving: auto

Different in DRAM Timing Control---->
Maximus Tweak: auto

Different in Digi+ Power Control---->
VRM Protection Threshold: default

VCCIO Switching Freq: auto
VCCIO Full Phase Control: auto
VCCIO Over-Current Protection: enabled


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Just wait for Swag, and I'm sure he will clear all of those up







!


----------



## MrHamm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> That's correct indeed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you are getting those errors - then no you aren't stable.


TD, do I only Look for WHEA-Logger files or everything?

I should up my v-core?


----------



## paradoxum

I have my OC set to 4.5ghz, with intel speedstep. The speed constantly fluctuates from 2.7ghz up to 4.5ghz even while the system is idle, shouldn't it stay at the lower clock while idle? why does it constantly fluctuate even when nothing is happening?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrHamm*
> 
> TD, do I only Look for WHEA-Logger files or everything?
> I should up my v-core?


Just look if you can see one, since you OC'ed
Mind print screening your even viewer -> custom -> admin -> sort by date and time (latest on top)

You should only up the vcore, if you are getting these errors.
But as said previously (and I'm not sure if it was to you):
But have you checked for stability on STOCK, and then have you checked your RAM?

Upping vcore is the easy solution, but sometimes it can hide crucial HARDWARE problems that are occurring (thus WHEA errors)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paradoxum*
> 
> I have my OC set to 4.5ghz, with intel speedstep. The speed constantly fluctuates from 2.7ghz up to 4.5ghz even while the system is idle, shouldn't it stay at the lower clock while idle? why does it constantly fluctuate even when nothing is happening?


Speedstep is disabled from my understanding after 3.9.
Turbo/speedstep are the default "oc"

As for the fluctuation, that's totally normal.
2 things you can do to change it if you want (i suggest letting it fluctuate for life of chip and temps):
-Windows power options -> if you go to CPU % you'll be able to see min and max - if you set both to 100% (i.e performance option in windows) then you'll ALWAYS be at 4.5ghz.
-C states -> if you disable ALL of them, then the CPU won't save energy when it is on idle, thus not throttling down

My humble opinion is leaving the CPU to throttle down when not in need.
As my take on it is: "If I'm not using 4.5ghz, nor need it whilst on idle, why stress it?"

When you laucnh prime, you should notice that you'll be on 4.5ghz solidly.


----------



## paradoxum

Oh, I understand what you are saying, I WANT it to stay low-clocked while it's idle, to keep the heat down, but when I say constantly fluctuates, I am talking like, constantly. I am looking at CPU-Z right now and it's just going up and down every 3 seconds, with my previous i5 2500k it would stay at like 1.6ghz and then ramp up to 4.8ghz only when I was running something intensive, not while the system was idle. Am I doing something wrong to cause this?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paradoxum*
> 
> Oh, I understand what you are saying, I WANT it to stay low-clocked while it's idle, to keep the heat down, but when I say constantly fluctuates, I am talking like, constantly. I am looking at CPU-Z right now and it's just going up and down every 3 seconds, with my previous i5 2500k it would stay at like 1.6ghz and then ramp up to 4.8ghz only when I was running something intensive, not while the system was idle. Am I doing something wrong to cause this?


Oh right...dam...hmm is your PC doing any tasks out of interest?
It shouldn't be constantly fluctuating as you said, it should be at 1.6ghz (like mine)

Check the c states, to match the one in the OP, and check ur windows power options just to be sure.
Also disable any asus speedstep or things as such.

Long story short: If you copy and paste the bios settings in the OP (mine in my sig) - then you shouldn't be seeing a fluctuation as you describe


----------



## paradoxum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Oh right...dam...hmm is your PC doing any tasks out of interest?
> It shouldn't be constantly fluctuating as you said, it should be at 1.6ghz (like mine)
> Check the c states, to match the one in the OP, and check ur windows power options just to be sure.
> Also disable any asus speedstep or things as such.
> Long story short: If you copy and paste the bios settings in the OP (mine in my sig) - then you shouldn't be seeing a fluctuation as you describe


I tried that with a higher OC but it wasn't very stable and I reset it, I'll do that again.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paradoxum*
> 
> I tried that with a higher OC but it wasn't very stable and I reset it, I'll do that again.


Ok dude


----------



## MrHamm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Just look if you can see one, since you OC'ed
> Mind print screening your even viewer -> custom -> admin -> sort by date and time (latest on top)
> You should only up the vcore, if you are getting these errors.
> But as said previously (and I'm not sure if it was to you):
> But have you checked for stability on STOCK, and then have you checked your RAM?
> Upping vcore is the easy solution, but sometimes it can hide crucial HARDWARE problems that are occurring (thus WHEA errors)


I have ran Prime95 for 11hours on stock settings no issues.

Never tested RAM.

Upping Vcore at this time. and performing 12hour test =) Will post screen shots after.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrHamm*
> 
> I have ran Prime95 for 11hours on stock settings no issues.
> Never tested RAM.
> Upping Vcore at this time. and performing 12hour test =) Will post screen shots after.


sure thing!


----------



## paradoxum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Oh right...dam...hmm is your PC doing any tasks out of interest?
> It shouldn't be constantly fluctuating as you said, it should be at 1.6ghz (like mine)
> Check the c states, to match the one in the OP, and check ur windows power options just to be sure.
> Also disable any asus speedstep or things as such.
> Long story short: If you copy and paste the bios settings in the OP (mine in my sig) - then you shouldn't be seeing a fluctuation as you describe


Set everything up like the OP, speed is still fluctuating wildly while nothing is running, just CPU-Z open on the desktop, nothing in the background running etc, power settings at 5% minimal - 100% maximum


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paradoxum*
> 
> Set everything up like the OP, speed is still fluctuating wildly while nothing is running, just CPU-Z open on the desktop, nothing in the background running etc, power settings at 5% minimal - 100% maximum


quite odd - let's see if someone else has any more insight to this.
Tried googling around to see if anyone has the same issue?


----------



## SimpleTech

Perfectly normal. Real Temp does the same for me on all my rigs, even at stock. I believe it uses a higher detection rate which picks up frequent changes in clock speeds.


----------



## MrHamm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> sure thing!


btw TD what program should I test Ram and how should I test?

I heard memtest86? if it is this how should I test?

thanks


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrHamm*
> 
> btw TD what program should I test Ram and how should I test?
> I heard memtest86? if it is this how should I test?
> thanks


for memtest86+ you load it on a CD or USB (I did USB) and then boot off it.
Then let it run for at least 10-18hrs - if at any time any errors pop up, stop the test, and start investigating which ram it is.

On stock, if you get no errors and pass, it would mean that your hardware is fine, and it is just your OC - but that voltage for that clock is a bit too much...


----------



## Jackson889

I know it will sounds a little bit odd but in my uefi. I got my cpu raised to 4.5. However, when I boot to desktop and check with cpuz. It went back down to 4.1 for some reason and I need to use the turbo v function in the ai suite to raise the multiplier back up to 45 ? P8z77 pro with 3770k

Anyone know how to fix it ?


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jackson889*
> 
> I know it will sounds a little bit odd but in my uefi. I got my cpu raised to 4.5. However, when I boot to desktop and check with cpuz. It went back down to 4.1 for some reason and I need to use the turbo v function in the ai suite to raise the multiplier back up to 45 ? P8z77 pro with 3770k
> Anyone know how to fix it ?


Does it do that under 100% load? Otherwise that is normal and it's EIST/Speedstep taking affect.


----------



## croy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jackson889*
> 
> I know it will sounds a little bit odd but in my uefi. I got my cpu raised to 4.5. However, when I boot to desktop and check with cpuz. It went back down to 4.1 for some reason and I need to use the turbo v function in the ai suite to raise the multiplier back up to 45 ? P8z77 pro with 3770k
> Anyone know how to fix it ?


common issue.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1345059/p8z77-v-load-optimized-defaults-or-saving-bios-not-working
http://www.overclock.net/t/1248928/asus-z77-series-information-thread-drivers-bioses-overclocking-reviews-updated-1-4/910#post_18971620

let's just wait for a stable BIOS. currently their BIOSes are crap.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jackson889*
> 
> I know it will sounds a little bit odd but in my uefi. I got my cpu raised to 4.5. However, when I boot to desktop and check with cpuz. It went back down to 4.1 for some reason and I need to use the turbo v function in the ai suite to raise the multiplier back up to 45 ? P8z77 pro with 3770k
> Anyone know how to fix it ?


This is a bug that a couple of us have had here. No matter what I set in bios, when I logged into windows the new bios settings I did would not take. I couldn't fix it so I just used Asus update to reinstall the bios. That fixed it but you lose your settings and saved profiles.


----------



## Minnetonka16

Hey what's the best all-in-one liquid cooler in the $60 range for the 3570k? Somehow I left the mounting bracket on my defective motherboard that I returned (don't even ask, I'm sure I specifically checked it twice) and now my hyper 212 plus is a brick. So I figured why not liquid?


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minnetonka16*
> 
> Hey what's the best all-in-one liquid cooler in the $60 range for the 3570k? Somehow I left the mounting bracket on my defective motherboard that I returned (don't even ask, I'm sure I specifically checked it twice) and now my hyper 212 plus is a brick. So I figured why not liquid?


Funny that you mentioned that, I just returned my Antec 620, and man was that back plate hard to get off. It was stuck like crazy glue with those stupid double sided foam pieces; I should never have used them. Anyway, that was about a $60 cooler, and I just switched to the Corsair H100i. It is making a significant difference, it is also idiot proof when installing (which is perfect for me). I never knew quite how hard to screw down the Antec.

So people will argue about Antec vs. Corsair, and closed loop liquid vs. air and you will never get true agreement. The only thing I can say is spending $108 vs. $60 for me has made a big difference.


----------



## Minnetonka16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Funny that you mentioned that, I just returned my Antec 620, and man was that back plate hard to get off. It was stuck like crazy glue with those stupid double sided foam pieces; I should never have used them. Anyway, that was about a $60 cooler, and I just switched to the Corsair H100i. It is making a significant difference, it is also idiot proof when installing (which is perfect for me). I never knew quite how hard to screw down the Antec.
> So people will argue about Antec vs. Corsair, and closed loop liquid vs. air and you will never get true agreement. The only thing I can say is spending $108 vs. $60 for me has made a big difference.


so save another $40 and i'll be 5x better off?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minnetonka16*
> 
> so save another $40 and i'll be 5x better off?


Not 5x better off no.

You have to first look at one thing:
Your case size and clearance.

The H100 and H100i are double rad.

The antec 920 or 620 is a single rad.

I was going to go with the H60 in fact, but then got told by a friend that ribbed pipes aren't good - so I went for the antec 920.
In all honesty, I wish I had gone for the H100i, as I could have done with a little extra cooling.

Long story short:
The 620 will do the job
The 920 will do an even better job
The 100i will do almost the same job as the 920, but a little bit better (due to the bigger rad)

See it that way.
Between the 3 I think you'll see a 10c temp difference and nothing more - I could stand corrected though.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minnetonka16*
> 
> so save another $40 and i'll be 5x better off?


Sorry, not even close. I just meant if you are trying to get to a certain overclock and being temperature limited a better cooler does make a difference, but there are a ton of reviews online showing the actual numbers a temperature deltas of different models. For the price you want just looks up reviews and comments on this site for the Antec 620 and the Corsair H60.


----------



## Bebop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *croy*
> 
> common issue.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1345059/p8z77-v-load-optimized-defaults-or-saving-bios-not-working
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1248928/asus-z77-series-information-thread-drivers-bioses-overclocking-reviews-updated-1-4/910#post_18971620
> let's just wait for a stable BIOS. currently their BIOSes are crap.


flashing bios should enable you to set it properly, even if its to the same bios ver. I had it happen to me.


----------



## Minnetonka16

not even getting 70c on p95 maximum heat test with the stock cooler right now. isn't that really good for the stock cooler?

even my i5 760 got like 80c on the stock cooler with no overclock


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minnetonka16*
> 
> not even getting 70c on p95 maximum heat test with the stock cooler right now. isn't that really good for the stock cooler?
> even my i5 760 got like 80c on the stock cooler with no overclock


your monitoring temps how?

I hit 90c easily with my antec 920.
I just hit up IBT and there goes the temps.

Idle temps are 30-35c


----------



## megawatz

I'm having a bit of trouble with my board (i'm assuming)

I set my BIOS to run a .01 offset, but when I set my vCore to 1.2 (for example), CPU-Z shows 1.36 at full load.

and since I have a board that can't edit the PLL, mine is stuck at 1.8 (but I can go higher?)

I'm (kinda) stable at 4.5Ghz with a CM 212 EVO Pu/Pl. Survives normal and high level on IBT, but doesn't survive an hour on Prime95 (have my comp shut down at 98c if it hits that temp)

What gives?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *megawatz*
> 
> I'm having a bit of trouble with my board (i'm assuming)
> I set my BIOS to run a .01 offset, but when I set my vCore to 1.2 (for example), CPU-Z shows 1.36 at full load.
> and since I have a board that can't edit the PLL, mine is stuck at 1.8 (but I can go higher?)
> I'm (kinda) stable at 4.5Ghz with a CM 212 EVO Pu/Pl. Survives normal and high level on IBT, but doesn't survive an hour on Prime95 (have my comp shut down at 98c if it hits that temp)
> What gives?


LLC - not PLL is what you should adjust









As for 4.5ghz - try 4.2 first.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paradoxum*
> 
> Set everything up like the OP, speed is still fluctuating wildly while nothing is running, just CPU-Z open on the desktop, nothing in the background running etc, power settings at 5% minimal - 100% maximum


My CPU-Z, with two different motherboards, never goes below max, it just stays there while Asus AI Sensor correctly shows it at max under load, and 1600 when idle. Did you install HWiNFO? The link is in the first post, that shows all 4 cores jumping around too.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *megawatz*
> 
> I'm having a bit of trouble with my board (i'm assuming)
> I set my BIOS to run a .01 offset, but when I set my vCore to 1.2 (for example), CPU-Z shows 1.36 at full load.
> and since I have a board that can't edit the PLL, mine is stuck at 1.8 (but I can go higher?)
> I'm (kinda) stable at 4.5Ghz with a CM 212 EVO Pu/Pl. Survives normal and high level on IBT, but doesn't survive an hour on Prime95 (have my comp shut down at 98c if it hits that temp)
> What gives?


I don't think you can set an offset until you are stable, and not surviving an hour on Prime is, in my limited experience, no where near stable. At what level are you perfectly stable (12+ hours on Prime95 with 90% ram tested)?


----------



## justanoldman

Hey T.D.,
I made it to 6.5 hours on Prime at 4.7 then one worker stopped, do you think I am close to the right vCore or could it still be a ways?


----------



## megawatz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> I don't think you can set an offset until you are stable, and not surviving an hour on Prime is, in my limited experience, no where near stable. At what level are you perfectly stable (12+ hours on Prime95 with 90% ram tested)?


4.3Ghz. I don't remember what I had it set as. But I guess I'll just goo 100Mhz up at a time until I fail.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> LLC - not PLL is what you should adjust
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for 4.5ghz - try 4.2 first.


I adjusted my LLC to 75%


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Hey T.D.,
> I made it to 6.5 hours on Prime at 4.7 then one worker stopped, do you think I am close to the right vCore or could it still be a ways?


You're very close...

T.Dubb! I'm diggin the soul patch dude!


----------



## paradoxum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*
> 
> Perfectly normal. Real Temp does the same for me on all my rigs, even at stock. I believe it uses a higher detection rate which picks up frequent changes in clock speeds.


Regarding my constant fluctuations? Is it not damaging the chip by constantly ramping up/down the clock speed like that, plus, giving off extra heat by not simply being lower clocked the majority of the time? (while also extending cpu life, but let's be realistic, even overclocking i'll replace this probably years before it's due to die)


----------



## Solstice11

Hey guys I am trying for a speed of 4.5 Ghz I just ran Prime 95 for 15 minutes at 4.4 Ghz and the package max temp was 86 C at 1.2 V is there a possibility that I could squeeze out that last 100 MHz?


----------



## paradoxum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> This is a bug that a couple of us have had here. No matter what I set in bios, when I logged into windows the new bios settings I did would not take. I couldn't fix it so I just used Asus update to reinstall the bios. That fixed it but you lose your settings and saved profiles.


Dude, I have been having this problem aswell. I change my settings, boot into windows, and the clock speed hasn't changed. I have to shut down and press the bios reset button on the back of the motherboard to reset the bios completely and start over. God why is Assus support so bad?


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paradoxum*
> 
> Dude, I have been having this problem aswell. I change my settings, boot into windows, and the clock speed hasn't changed. I have to shut down and press the bios reset button on the back of the motherboard to reset the bios completely and start over. God why is Assus support so bad?


I don't know how to fix it or prevent it, I am assuming they are working on a bios update. My own solution was to switch to a different motherboard, but I only had it a week. I will have to wait an see if any similar issues pop up on the Maximus V Formula.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solstice11*
> 
> Hey guys I am trying for a speed of 4.5 Ghz I just ran Prime 95 for 15 minutes at 4.4 Ghz and the package max temp was 86 C at 1.2 V is there a possibility that I could squeeze out that last 100 MHz?


Wait, you have 1.200v manually set for vCore in bios, so the reported max CPU VCORE in Hardware Monitor was probably just a little above 1.2 and you are at 86c with an H100i, and you are doing 4.4ghz? I must be missing something because that seems off.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> I will need to read up on each of these, but I would like to start testing again. Is there any chance someone can take a look at the following choices that are different in my new bios? I set everything I could based on the guide here, but just guessed at the following ones that are different in this bios.
> 
> Each new choice is listed, and what I left it at, does anyone see anything that should be changed?
> 
> Things that are different on the Tweaker tab---->
> CPU Level Up: disabled
> Xtreme Tweaking: disabled
> SPI Booster: disabled
> EPU Power Saving Mode: disabled
> 
> Extreme OV: disabled
> IMC-DRAM Offset Sign: +
> IMC-DRAM Offset: auto
> VCCIO Voltage: auto
> Skew Driving Voltage: auto
> 2nd VCCIO Voltage: auto
> VTTDDR Voltage: auto
> 
> BCLK Skew: auto
> CPU I/O Skew: auto
> DMI Skew: auto
> PLL Skew: auto
> PCH CLK Driving: auto
> 
> Different in DRAM Timing Control---->
> Maximus Tweak: auto
> 
> Different in Digi+ Power Control---->
> VRM Protection Threshold: default
> 
> VCCIO Switching Freq: auto
> VCCIO Full Phase Control: auto
> VCCIO Over-Current Protection: enabled


Yea, you probably have the ROG UEFI so yes, those settings are correct. I used to have the ROG settings as the main thing for this guide but most people seem to have the normal UEFI (Blue) so I switched it over to that to make it more universal.


----------



## Bdonedge

Hey guys I'm starting the OCing process now, I just want to stay at a stable 4.3, I don't care about reaching 4.5. I'm assuming the best place to start is manual 1.25? thanks


----------



## Bdonedge

Also is it normal that CPU-Z reads a different Core Voltage than the number I entered into manual voltage in the bios?


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bdonedge*
> 
> Hey guys I'm starting the OCing process now, I just want to stay at a stable 4.3, I don't care about reaching 4.5. I'm assuming the best place to start is manual 1.25? thanks


I would start at 1.20 because it is only 4.3. So what you do is since you are wanting a 4.3GHz and that's all you want, put ratio to 43x and manual vcore to 1.20. Try to run prime95 for 12 hours. To me, you will probably pass and you might want to lower vcore so if you pass around 2 hours and want to lower vcore, do it then.


----------



## Bdonedge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I would start at 1.20 because it is only 4.3. So what you do is since you are wanting a 4.3GHz and that's all you want, put ratio to 43x and manual vcore to 1.20. Try to run prime95 for 12 hours. To me, you will probably pass and you might want to lower vcore so if you pass around 2 hours and want to lower vcore, do it then.


thanks for the info! I would like to do the offset voltage setup everyone is talking about in here, so even then still do a 1.2?


----------



## Bdonedge

edit nvm


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bdonedge*
> 
> one more thing, what test am I running on Prime95? blend?


Please follow what the Prime95 settings you need on the OP.

Run Custom Blend with 90% of available RAM. Important word is available! Look for the available RAM you have in your system by opening up Task Manager. Take 90% of the available RAM and convert it to MB and put that in for the amount of RAM to run.

Also, I would start at 1.20 *MANUAL* voltage! Do NOT use offset until you are 100% stable. If you do start with offset, it will be much harder and it will be worse for you AND me!


----------



## Solstice11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Wait, you have 1.200v manually set for vCore in bios, so the reported max CPU VCORE in Hardware Monitor was probably just a little above 1.2 and you are at 86c with an H100i, and you are doing 4.4ghz? I must be missing something because that seems off.


I did not see when it hit 86 or how long it was there, I was just following the guide and noticed that was the highest temp it reached. When I looked at the temps it seemed to stay on an average of 77 C


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Hey T.D.,
> I made it to 6.5 hours on Prime at 4.7 then one worker stopped, do you think I am close to the right vCore or could it still be a ways?


I think so 6.5hrs is quite long








Up it a little more maybe 2 notches to save yourself the hassle.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *megawatz*
> 
> 4.3Ghz. I don't remember what I had it set as. But I guess I'll just goo 100Mhz up at a time until I fail.
> I adjusted my LLC to 75%


Good good!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> You're very close...
> 
> T.Dubb! I'm diggin the soul patch dude!


I don't get what you mean bro lol
Soul patch?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bdonedge*
> 
> Hey guys I'm starting the OCing process now, I just want to stay at a stable 4.3, I don't care about reaching 4.5. I'm assuming the best place to start is manual 1.25? thanks


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bdonedge*
> 
> thanks for the info! I would like to do the offset voltage setup everyone is talking about in here, so even then still do a 1.2?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Please follow what the Prime95 settings you need on the OP.
> 
> Run Custom Blend with 90% of available RAM. Important word is available! Look for the available RAM you have in your system by opening up Task Manager. Take 90% of the available RAM and convert it to MB and put that in for the amount of RAM to run.
> 
> Also, I would start at 1.20 *MANUAL* voltage! Do NOT use offset until you are 100% stable. If you do start with offset, it will be much harder and it will be worse for you AND me!


agreed on 1.2v and start with manual.


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I don't get what you mean bro lol
> Soul patch?


Is your avatar picture a picture of you? It looks like you have a little bit of hair above your chin below your lips, soul patch..


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solstice11*
> 
> I did not see when it hit 86 or how long it was there, I was just following the guide and noticed that was the highest temp it reached. When I looked at the temps it seemed to stay on an average of 77 C


I am just figuring this stuff out, it just seemed that 86 seemed a little high compared to an actual under load voltage of 1.2, but I guess it has a lot to do with ambient temps when the high temp was hit too.

1.2 is not bad at all for 4.4, I don't see why you can't do 4.5 since (per the guide) you can go up to 95 while stress testing. There are chips than need over 1.3 to get to 4.4.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Yea, you probably have the ROG UEFI so yes, those settings are correct. I used to have the ROG settings as the main thing for this guide but most people seem to have the normal UEFI (Blue) so I switched it over to that to make it more universal.


Thank you very much for letting me know that these extra settings are OK, now I know I am not going to mess things up.
By the way, can you do something about this dumb rule that each extra 100MHz needs exponentially more voltage?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Is your avatar picture a picture of you? It looks like you have a little bit of hair above your chin below your lips, soul patch..


ahh haha! "tuff" as it is also referred too - I would have gotten it straight away
Cheers buddy









And yes that's me in zee pic


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Yea, you probably have the ROG UEFI so yes, those settings are correct. I used to have the ROG settings as the main thing for this guide but most people seem to have the normal UEFI (Blue) so I switched it over to that to make it more universal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you very much for letting me know that these extra settings are OK, now I know I am not going to mess things up.
> By the way, can you do something about this dumb rule that each extra 100MHz needs exponentially more voltage?
Click to expand...

By doing something, do you mean by debunking it?

Each extra 100MHz does not need exponentially more voltage. Why? Well, do you need exponentially more from going 3.5Ghz to 4.0GHz? No! You can probably run stock on that clock! How about 4.5 to 4.8? Still, it is not determined by exponential growth of voltages. How come most of the chips I've come across by helping people need around a 1.25vcore for 4.5, 1.27vcore for 4.6 and so on. Normally, the growth is linear! However, there comes to a point where the chip meets "the wall". This means until you put in unbelievable amounts of electricity to the CPU, you can't get the clock 100MHz higher. This is exponential growth? Is this really? Just because one time my temps went up by 10C, does it mean that all the time my temps go up 10C? This is only with ONE 100MHz increase, not ALL 100MHz increase, not even MOST 100MHz increase.


----------



## megawatz

Woo! Its running 4.5Ghz at 1.36v full load on almost 2 hours of Prime95!

Would now be a good time to try and drop the vCore and then test again?

I also found out that I was using my 200mm antec fan up top,as an exhaust fan, and could not power my 2nd intake Dan on the front of my case. So I switched them so that my 2nd intake fan would work. What do you know, it drops my core temps ~2-3°c. Sweet.

I feel like I'm finally getting the hang of this. It all takes time, patience, and hundreds of hangs, BSODs, and curse words.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *megawatz*
> 
> Woo! Its running 4.5Ghz at 1.36v full load on almost 2 hours of Prime95!
> 
> Would now be a good time to try and drop the vCore and then test again?
> 
> I feel like I'm finally getting the hang of this. It all takes time, patience, and hundreds of hangs, BSODs, and curse words.


Yes, the most important virtue is patience. Have patience and all will be good! What vcore did you start at? I was wondering because if 1.36 was your starting point, that's fairly high.


----------



## megawatz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Yes, the most important virtue is patience. Have patience and all will be good! What vcore did you start at? I was wondering because if 1.36 was your starting point, that's fairly high.


It wasn't my starting point. I'm just curious as to why the Asus software can say its set to 1.2, but my vcore on full load is 1.36. I'm not seeing something right.

And then I realized I'm on offset mode and not manual. What voltage should I try at 4.5? I'm still running the test


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *megawatz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Yes, the most important virtue is patience. Have patience and all will be good! What vcore did you start at? I was wondering because if 1.36 was your starting point, that's fairly high.
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't my starting point. I'm just curious as to why the Asus software can say its set to 1.2, but my vcore on full load is 1.36. I'm not seeing something right.
> 
> And then I realized I'm on offset mode and not manual. What voltage should I try at 4.5? I'm still running the test
Click to expand...

Were you testing with offset? I'd advise you to start over if you were. Start with manual voltage at 1.20vcore. Slowly up it until it is stable. You know the get-go from here so good luck!


----------



## Minnetonka16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> your monitoring temps how?
> 
> I hit 90c easily with my antec 920.
> I just hit up IBT and there goes the temps.
> 
> Idle temps are 30-35c


Well first I'm not overclocked like I'm sure you are.
Used realtemp and hwmonitor. Same temps +/- a degree or two


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minnetonka16*
> 
> Well first I'm not overclocked like I'm sure you are.
> Used realtemp and hwmonitor. Same temps +/- a degree or two


3.6ghz that's why







!
Don't really try over 4ghz on a stock cooler though...


----------



## Minnetonka16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> 3.6ghz that's why
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> Don't really try over 4ghz on a stock cooler though...


Well that's what I said, stock. But before I bought this people made it sound like I'd get 200c if I used the stock cooler. I also used the stock TIM because apparently I can't gauge the amount to use. It's always not enough or too much when I apply it.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minnetonka16*
> 
> Well that's what I said, stock. But before I bought this people made it sound like I'd get 200c if I used the stock cooler. I also used the stock TIM because apparently I can't gauge the amount to use. It's always not enough or too much when I apply it.


oh not at all.
The stock cooler should be capable of keeping your temps under 95c at 3.8ghz.
Thing is, you could do so much better with a £15 arctic cooler - put it that way


----------



## Solstice11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> I am just figuring this stuff out, it just seemed that 86 seemed a little high compared to an actual under load voltage of 1.2, but I guess it has a lot to do with ambient temps when the high temp was hit too.
> 
> 1.2 is not bad at all for 4.4, I don't see why you can't do 4.5 since (per the guide) you can go up to 95 while stress testing. There are chips than need over 1.3 to get to 4.4.


Ok I have just bumped up to 4.5 GHz @ 1.2 VCore and I am doing a 15 Min test so far temps are at 81 Max


----------



## glc24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> By doing something, do you mean by debunking it?
> 
> Each extra 100MHz does not need exponentially more voltage. Why? Well, do you need exponentially more from going 3.5Ghz to 4.0GHz? No! You can probably run stock on that clock! How about 4.5 to 4.8? Still, it is not determined by exponential growth of voltages. How come most of the chips I've come across by helping people need around a 1.25vcore for 4.5, 1.27vcore for 4.6 and so on. Normally, the growth is linear! However, there comes to a point where the chip meets "the wall". This means until you put in unbelievable amounts of electricity to the CPU, you can't get the clock 100MHz higher. This is exponential growth? Is this really? Just because one time my temps went up by 10C, does it mean that all the time my temps go up 10C? This is only with ONE 100MHz increase, not ALL 100MHz increase, not even MOST 100MHz increase.


There is for sure serious truth to the "hitting the wall" part.
I had no trouble (very low volts) gettting it to run at 4.5. Post #1377.
I had same pleasant results getting it to run at 4.8 on 1.242V (actually 1.245). Sorry,don't have any screenies to post of those numbers.
I figured 5.0Ghz would be a piece of cake. Hah! I quit trying after 1.340V still wouldn't boot.
Swag,those statements in your post are oh so true.

Greg


----------



## HeavyUser

Hey everyone. I just built my system yesterady i5-3750k, asus sabertooth z77, and a noctua d14. My knowledge is limited when it comes to overclocking the i5k but it seems pretty simple from what I've read so far. When I installed everything it seems the motherboard automatically overclocked the cpu. Here is a screenshot. I started prime testing it and monitoring temps and volts. If the overclock is stable at stock volts should I try for higher overclocks? 4.1ghz seems pretty high for a vcore of 1.124. Have I got a decent chip on my hands? Was prime 95in for over 14 hours and have had no BSOD.


----------



## Solstice11

Here is the results of my 4.5GHz 15 minute test:



I almost want to see how far i can push my system. I think i will save this profile and then if i decide against a higher OC I reload and do a 12 hour run


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solstice11*
> 
> Here is the results of my 4.5GHz 15 minute test:
> 
> 
> 
> I almost want to see how far i can push my system. I think i will save this profile and then if i decide against a higher OC I reload and do a 12 hour run


Just wanted to point out that the 8k tests start around that time, and I have had many failures there, so you are stopping too early to even know if you have a chance at stability. Try running prime with 8 in the Max FFT size box, and put in 90% of your available ram in the memory box. If that test runs 15 minutes then you can consider the 12 hour test - only do it when you watch though, because temps can go up fast if you are experimenting with a new level.


----------



## megawatz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Just wanted to point out that the 8k tests start around that time, and I have had many failures there, so you are stopping too early to even know if you have a chance at stability. Try running prime with 8 in the Max FFT size box, and put in 90% of your available ram in the memory box. If that test runs 15 minutes then you can consider the 12 hour test - only do it when you watch though, because temps can go up fast if you are experimenting with a new level.


I have CoreTemp set up for two things:

A. CoreTemp Server so I can monitor my temps through my Android Phone.
B. CoreTemp has a limit you can set before you kill your PC. I set mine to 95c before it starts a shutdown command. That way if I'm away, I'm still safe.


----------



## Bdonedge

Okay so, windows under system in control panel says my CPU is @ 3.4 but CPUZ and Realtemp say its at 4.3

Is there a way to know for certain?


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *megawatz*
> 
> I have CoreTemp set up for two things:
> 
> A. CoreTemp Server so I can monitor my temps through my Android Phone.
> B. CoreTemp has a limit you can set before you kill your PC. I set mine to 95c before it starts a shutdown command. That way if I'm away, I'm still safe.


My question is, and hopefully one of the experts can respond, what if your computer locks up? It definitely happens when you are overclocking, and if that happens I don't think there is anything a program can do to shut down the computer.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bdonedge*
> 
> Okay so, windows under system in control panel says my CPU is @ 3.4 but CPUZ and Realtemp say its at 4.3
> 
> Is there a way to know for certain?


Windows only displays the stock speed, no matter what you have overclocked it to. The two programs you mentioned should have it correct based on your bios settings.


----------



## megawatz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> My question is, and hopefully one of the experts can respond, what if your computer locks up? It definitely happens when you are overclocking, and if that happens I don't think there is anything a program can do to shut down the computer.


True story, but if I know remotely that temps aren't responding, that's one way of knowing.


----------



## MrHamm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Just look if you can see one, since you OC'ed
> Mind print screening your even viewer -> custom -> admin -> sort by date and time (latest on top)
> 
> You should only up the vcore, if you are getting these errors.
> But as said previously (and I'm not sure if it was to you):
> But have you checked for stability on STOCK, and then have you checked your RAM?
> 
> Upping vcore is the easy solution, but sometimes it can hide crucial HARDWARE problems that are occurring (thus WHEA errors)


SIgn** uped the Vcore to 1.335 at 44Ghz. Still getting WHEA errors. Pictures attached. Ran for 10 hours at 1708 BIOS.

Going to test RAM tonight.. Any other thoughts. Picture attached.


----------



## Bdonedge

So I'm stable after 2.5 hours of prime95 at 1.2 V

However my question is, CPUZ says I'm running at 1.21, I followed all the settings from the OP?

Anyway, what's the next step, find the offset?


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bdonedge*
> 
> So I'm stable after 2.5 hours of prime95 at 1.2 V
> 
> However my question is, CPUZ says I'm running at 1.21, I followed all the settings from the OP?
> 
> Anyway, what's the next step, find the offset?


It's fine, do not worry about the CPU-Z reading. Follow the vcore you inputted!

I honestly think you need to run prime95 longer, at least 8 hours.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bdonedge*
> 
> So I'm stable after 2.5 hours of prime95 at 1.2 V
> 
> However my question is, CPUZ says I'm running at 1.21, I followed all the settings from the OP?
> 
> Anyway, what's the next step, find the offset?


The last thing you want is destroying your system. Patience my man.

Do a 8hr to 12hr prime, then go to offset. Trust us in saying, you need that in order to determine stability


----------



## paradoxum

Anyone know why I am getting constant CPU ramp ups while system is idle and it's not staying at the lower clock speed until I actually do something? all bios settings are like the OP.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paradoxum*
> 
> Anyone know why I am getting constant CPU ramp ups while system is idle and it's not staying at the lower clock speed until I actually do something? all bios settings are like the OP.


I booted up just not long ago, and checked my clock speed - it was just at 4.5ghz.
I went into power options clicked on high performance then re-clicked on balanced, and it ramped down.

You tried that?


----------



## stickg1

@justanoldman - did you get that Maximus installed? Is it much less glitchy than the V Pro?


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> @justanoldman - did you get that Maximus installed? Is it much less glitchy than the V Pro?


Yes, and yes.
Two thumbs up for the Maximus V Formula, I have not lost bios settings like I did with the v-pro, and this board only sends .005 to .010 extra voltage from what I set in bios while the v-pro sent .030.
I am also pretty happy with the h100i, but I will probably replace the fans at some point.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Yes, and yes.
> Two thumbs up for the Maximus V Formula, I have not lost bios settings like I did with the v-pro, and this board only sends .005 to .010 extra voltage from what I set in bios while the v-pro sent .030.
> I am also pretty happy with the h100i, but I will probably replace the fans at some point.


Stock fans give the best temp results, but the SP120 quiet....is dead silent


----------



## justanoldman

This is my first attempt to attach a screen shot.
Could someone let me know if it comes out readable?

4700 01-10-12.png 1191k .png file


----------



## megawatz

It's readable


----------



## justanoldman

Trying to see if this pic shows up


----------



## justanoldman

Megawatz,
Cool, thanks.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Stock fans give the best temp results, but the SP120 quiet....is dead silent


Are you familiar with the Noctua NF-P12 fans? How do you rate the SP120 quiet vs. those?
I know my temps will go up a little, but I am thinking of switching when I clock down to whatever level seems the best for 24/7, so I am guessing I shouldn't have worry about temps at that point.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Are you familiar with the Noctua NF-P12 fans? How do you rate the SP120 quiet vs. those?
> I know my temps will go up a little, but I am thinking of switching when I clock down to whatever level seems the best for 24/7, so I am guessing I shouldn't have worry about temps at that point.


I don't know unfortunately!
There are many review out there







!

Nice temps though 80c @ that clock!


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I don't know unfortunately!
> There are many review out there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> 
> Nice temps though 80c @ that clock!


They are nicely distributed 80-88-88-80 max, but it is winter and I have the H100i running sort of high so I don't think I can run 4700 in summer. I didn't fine tune 4600, so I will have to go back and see what I can do down there.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Oh god dangit flashed the latest bios, and forgot to take a picture of some of my changed settings!

Ah gotta love knowing them by heart though







!
OC restored- on latest bios.


----------



## BillLee3

Sorry if this has been discussed before but couldn't find it.

My 3770K on a SaberTooth Z77 runs significantly hotter on the 3rd core (5+ °C). What happens if you turn down the multiplier for only one core in the bios, e.g. 45, 45, 43, 45?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BillLee3*
> 
> Sorry if this has been discussed before but couldn't find it.
> 
> My 3770K on a SaberTooth Z77 runs significantly hotter on the 3rd core (5+ °C). What happens if you turn down the multiplier for only one core in the bios, e.g. 45, 45, 43, 45?


pwah that's a good question.
As for running hotter, I wouldn't worry about that, probably un-even thermal pasting - like myself lol.
More so, there will always be a core that's hotter than the other.


----------



## paradoxum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I booted up just not long ago, and checked my clock speed - it was just at 4.5ghz.
> I went into power options clicked on high performance then re-clicked on balanced, and it ramped down.
> 
> You tried that?


Yep, actually a few times, and tried manually changing the setting from 5% minimum CPU usage to 1% etc, still getting this constant ramp up/down while system is idle.


----------



## paradoxum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I booted up just not long ago, and checked my clock speed - it was just at 4.5ghz.
> I went into power options clicked on high performance then re-clicked on balanced, and it ramped down.
> 
> You tried that?


Yep, actually a few times, and tried manually changing the setting from 5% minimum CPU usage to 1% etc, still getting this constant ramp up/down while system is idle.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paradoxum*
> 
> Yep, actually a few times, and tried manually changing the setting from 5% minimum CPU usage to 1% etc, still getting this constant ramp up/down while system is idle.


Did you get a chance to do what I suggested and install WHiNFO? I think that is a lot more precise than CPU-Z, also I find Asus AI Suite is much more accurate with seeing my chip max out when used and go to 1600 when not.


----------



## Bdonedge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> The last thing you want is destroying your system. Patience my man.
> 
> Do a 8hr to 12hr prime, then go to offset. Trust us in saying, you need that in order to determine stability


Cool I got it running now while I'm at work. I think I'm not understanding the concept of offset. Is it more dangerous in theory?


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bdonedge*
> 
> Cool I got it running now while I'm at work. I think I'm not understanding the concept of offset. Is it more dangerous in theory?


I don't see why it would be "dangerous", it is simply a way to allow the voltage being sent to your cpu to go down to a low level when not needed. Not using offset means whatever set voltage you have manually put in bios is sent to the to the cpu all the time. Say you have a manual 1.3 set, then that voltage is sent all the time even if the computer is doing nothing, but with offset the cpu will get 1.3 when it needs it but the voltage will drop a lot lower when not needed.

You set up your offset when you have a completely stable overclock because part of calculating offset is your stable vCore. Once you are 12+ hours stable with no errors, then you can calculate your offset and use it.


----------



## megawatz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> I don't see why it would be "dangerous", it is simply a way to allow the voltage being sent to your cpu to go down to a low level when not needed. Not using offset means whatever set voltage you have manually put in bios is sent to the to the cpu all the time. Say you have a manual 1.3 set, then that voltage is sent all the time even if the computer is doing nothing, but with offset the cpu will get 1.3 when it needs it but the voltage will drop a lot lower when not needed.
> 
> You set up your offset when you have a completely stable overclock because part of calculating offset is your stable vCore. Once you are 12+ hours stable with no errors, then you can calculate your offset and use it.


When I had my offset previously set at +.01, my CPU was pretty stable. Mind you, I haven't gotten 8-12hrs of Prime yet, but that's because I haven't had any time to sit for 8-12 hours and wait for something to happen. Which is why I want to leave my computer at home and go out and do things. But then, JustanOldMan mentioned, "what if the system hangs and you have no control?"

I'm in a predicament, I've made it through 2.5hours on 1.29v on Prime95, been through IBT in Standard and High, and it crashed on me at 2.5hours, probably because I haven't "activated Windows" and the MetroUI kicked in during the test. Windows 7 is looking better and better.


----------



## croy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *megawatz*
> 
> When I had my offset previously set at +.01, my CPU was pretty stable. Mind you, I haven't gotten 8-12hrs of Prime yet, but that's because I haven't had any time to sit for 8-12 hours and wait for something to happen. Which is why I want to leave my computer at home and go out and do things. But then, JustanOldMan mentioned, "what if the system hangs and you have no control?"
> 
> I'm in a predicament, I've made it through 2.5hours on 1.29v on Prime95, been through IBT in Standard and High, and it crashed on me at 2.5hours, probably because I haven't "activated Windows" and the MetroUI kicked in during the test. Windows 7 is looking better and better.


you can use bluescreenview or appcrashview to monitor errors or bsods. http://www.nirsoft.net/utils/blue_screen_view.html


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *megawatz*
> 
> When I had my offset previously set at +.01, my CPU was pretty stable. Mind you, I haven't gotten 8-12hrs of Prime yet, but that's because I haven't had any time to sit for 8-12 hours and wait for something to happen. Which is why I want to leave my computer at home and go out and do things. But then, JustanOldMan mentioned, "what if the system hangs and you have no control?"
> 
> I'm in a predicament, I've made it through 2.5hours on 1.29v on Prime95, been through IBT in Standard and High, and it crashed on me at 2.5hours, probably because I haven't "activated Windows" and the MetroUI kicked in during the test. Windows 7 is looking better and better.


Just my opinion, but to me stability is a binary concept. Your machine is stable or it isn't, or I should say your machine is as stable as can reasonably assured with the tools at hand. Also my opinion is that you should not be using offset if you don't know your completely stable vCore.

If you have made it through Prime95, with the test settings explained in the guide, for an hour or so you should have a good idea of your max temps. It could go 1 or 2 higher but it should not go significantly higher. So I would say if your hottest core temp has a max in the 80s then you shouldn't have to worry too much about leaving it alone. I just finished an 18 hour run which obviously included running it while I slept, but I knew I was very close to being stable before I started it, and I knew what my max temps were. I just wouldn't recommend starting Prime95 and walking away unless you are confident of your max temps and the fact that you are close to stability.


----------



## megawatz

Mine top 92 running Prime95 at 4.5Ghz. I can't get a stable OS with voltages any lower than 1.27v.

I'm just assuming I have a bad chip.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *megawatz*
> 
> Mine top 92 running Prime95 at 4.5Ghz. I can't get a stable OS with voltages any lower than 1.27v.
> 
> I'm just assuming I have a bad chip.


I would say that 1.27v is not bad at all for 4.5, my last setup required 1.33v for 4.5.
The thing limiting you, I think, is your CPU cooler. 92c seems high for 1.27v.


----------



## megawatz

I installed a Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO with 2 120mm fans. I don't have them on a controller, but their mostly running on a higher setting. I have it on a push/pull config, with my normal exhaust fan.

The thing is that i'm having 10c differences in cores. My Core1 is always the highest (92c). But Core0 won't go any higher than 83c. Do I need more air? Do I need to change my configuration?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *megawatz*
> 
> I installed a Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO with 2 120mm fans. I don't have them on a controller, but their mostly running on a higher setting. I have it on a push/pull config, with my normal exhaust fan.
> 
> The thing is that i'm having 10c differences in cores. My Core1 is always the highest (92c). But Core0 won't go any higher than 83c. Do I need more air? Do I need to change my configuration?


I would say possibly not evenly fitted.

I really ought to re-check my antec 920...I should be getting better temps myself.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *megawatz*
> 
> I installed a Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO with 2 120mm fans. I don't have them on a controller, but their mostly running on a higher setting. I have it on a push/pull config, with my normal exhaust fan.
> 
> The thing is that i'm having 10c differences in cores. My Core1 is always the highest (92c). But Core0 won't go any higher than 83c. Do I need more air? Do I need to change my configuration?


On two different completely different setups, I had exactly 8c difference between core0 and core1, so your 92-83=9c difference doesn't seem strange. However, it is pretty easy to not install your cooler and paste correctly. I know I didn't do a good job on the first few I did.

With the Antec Kuhler 620 and my 12 hour run at 4.5 I had to use 1.33v and my max temps were 83-91-90-82.

With the new setup, I have the H100i, and was able to do an 18 hour run at 4.7 using 1.35v and my max temps were 80-88-88-80.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> On two different completely different setups, I had exactly 8c difference between core0 and core1, so your 92-83=9c difference doesn't seem strange. However, it is pretty easy to not install your cooler and paste correctly. I know I didn't do a good job on the first few I did.
> 
> With the Antec Kuhler 620 and my 12 hour run at 4.5 I had to use 1.33v and my max temps were 83-91-90-82.
> 
> With the new setup, I have the H100i, and was able to do an 18 hour run at 4.7 using 1.35v and my max temps were 80-88-88-80.


Strange that I'm hitting 92-88c with my 920








What would you suggest paste wise.
I got some 2yr old arctic MX-2, ad was thinking of opening the antec, and putting some paste, and re-sitting it (without cleaning any of the paste off)


----------



## megawatz

I followed a how-to install on Youtube which was pretty straight forward. I'm seriously considering re-installing/watching more YouTube installs.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Strange that I'm hitting 92-88c with my 920
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What would you suggest paste wise.
> I got some 2yr old arctic MX-2, ad was thinking of opening the antec, and putting some paste, and re-sitting it (without cleaning any of the paste off)


From what I have read, you are supposed to clean off the old paste, from both the cpu and cooler with 90%+ alcohol. I used Arctic Silver 5 just because that is what people talk about a lot, and the directions for that was to put a single small line on the cpu and let the cooler spread it.

The directions are on their website, but I think people might use variations on that based on their particular cooler. They also say to "score" both surfaces which means putting a drop of paste on and working it around with an old credit card, then use lint free cloth or qtips to remove excess before you apply the single vertical line of paste.

Anything that goes wrong, a single finger print on either surface, an eyelash, dust, basically anything can mess up the process. Then screwing down the cooler in a perfectly level manner (one screw at a time) is hard, and knowing how hard to screw it down is difficult also. That is why I liked my new cooler, it forces you to put in down pretty level and it is preset to how far it goes down.

hmm, sorry about that: screw, down, hard; that is what she said.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> From what I have read, you are supposed to clean off the old paste, from both the cpu and cooler with 90%+ alcohol. I used Arctic Silver 5 just because that is what people talk about a lot, and the directions for that was to put a single small line on the cpu and let the cooler spread it.
> 
> The directions are on their website, but I think people might use variations on that based on their particular cooler. They also say to "score" both surfaces which means putting a drop of paste on and working it around with an old credit card, then use lint free cloth or qtips to remove excess before you apply the single vertical line of paste.
> 
> Anything that goes wrong, a single finger print on either surface, an eyelash, dust, basically anything can mess up the process. Then screwing down the cooler in a perfectly level manner (one screw at a time) is hard, and knowing how hard to screw it down is difficult also. That is why I liked my new cooler, it forces you to put in down pretty level and it is preset to how far it goes down.
> 
> hmm, sorry about that: screw, down, hard; that is what she said.


hahaha!

And as for letting the cooler do it - you mean making a pattern, and then just pressing it unto the CPU?

As that's what I did, however I don't feel it is doing a proper job.
I'm being picky about my temps, as real life temps never go over 70c anyway.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> hahaha!
> 
> And as for letting the cooler do it - you mean making a pattern, and then just pressing it unto the CPU?
> 
> As that's what I did, however I don't feel it is doing a proper job.
> I'm being picky about my temps, as real life temps never go over 70c anyway.


This page has links to a pdf with instructions for Arctic silver:
http://www.arcticsilver.com/intel_application_method.html#
but I think you did it right.

You probably are being picky, but the only way to know is do it again, and it is kind of a pain to go through all the steps.


----------



## megawatz

I just redid mine with AS5, took off my back exhaust fan, still running a push/pull configuration.

I spread my AS5 like they did at newegg. Knock on wood, but at the start of the prime95 test my tempos were pushing 85-86 for the first set of FFTs. Now, it hasn't topped above 81c.

I also screwed in each screw at the same level. A few turns a time, opposite of each one, and its secure.

I'm hoping this helps.

EDIT: Ran Prime95 file, topped 90c. Ran fine for 20min. Ran Standard IBT, hit 97 before I stopped it. Tweak time.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> This page has links to a pdf with instructions for Arctic silver:
> http://www.arcticsilver.com/intel_application_method.html#
> but I think you did it right.
> 
> You probably are being picky, but the only way to know is do it again, and it is kind of a pain to go through all the steps.


that's a great guide - in that case, no need to change anything







!


----------



## justanoldman

Question for anyone who can shed some light:
What causes more degradation to your CPU, voltage or heat? Obviously the two are related, but with the concept of delidding being introduced, it brings up the question.

When overclocking your chip you will eventually find the vCore that make your max core temp go higher than the comfort zone, but if you delid then you can all of the sudden send significantly more voltage to the CPU in order to reach a higher overclock because your temps are now measurably lower.

Even though your temps are much lower, your voltage is higher. So you could have one chip not delidded with a 1.3 vCore and 95c temps under stress, and you could have another chip with 1.4 vCore with 85c max temps. Obviously I am just guesstimating those numbers, but hopefully my point is clear.

Which of the two scenarios degrades the chip more, the one with lower temps but higher voltage, or the one with lower voltage but higher temps? I am not saying either won't be fine, just wondering which does more damage in the long run.


----------



## Minnetonka16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Question for anyone who can shed some light:
> What causes more degradation to your CPU, voltage or heat? Obviously the two are related, but with the concept of delidding being introduced, it brings up the question.
> 
> When overclocking your chip you will eventually find the vCore that make your max core temp go higher than the comfort zone, but if you delid then you can all of the sudden send significantly more voltage to the CPU in order to reach a higher overclock because your temps are now measurably lower.
> 
> Even though your temps are much lower, your voltage is higher. So you could have one chip not delidded with a 1.3 vCore and 95c temps under stress, and you could have another chip with 1.4 vCore with 85c max temps. Obviously I am just guesstimating those numbers, but hopefully my point is clear.
> 
> Which of the two scenarios degrades the chip more, the one with lower temps but higher voltage, or the one with lower voltage but higher temps? I am not saying either won't be fine, just wondering which does more damage in the long run.


Voltage is worse almost all of the time, but it depends entirely on the individual CPU. Higher temps aren't an issue unless you get pretty far above TJMax (seriously how does no one ever laugh at that name?)


----------



## slayer191

Hey guys

I just overclock my 3770k for the first time @ 4.5 ghz wanted to know if im doing anything wrong.
I followed the guide step by step and after a 30 min of blend test. I get these temps.



i did not change anything from the guide soo I did not set the of Vcore and offset.

Getting VID of 1.2810V in Coretemp and 1.288V in CPU-Z

Should I change something or just stress test for 8 to 12 hours now with prime95 to see if everything will be stable?


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slayer191*
> 
> Hey guys
> 
> I just overclock my 3770k for the first time @ 4.5 ghz wanted to know if im doing anything wrong.
> I followed the guide step by step and after a 30 min of blend test. I get these temps.
> 
> 
> 
> i did not change anything from the guide soo I did not set the of Vcore and offset.
> 
> Getting VID of 1.2810V in Coretemp and 1.288V in CPU-Z
> 
> Should I change something or just stress test for 8 to 12 hours now with prime95 to see if everything will be stable?


Try using the latest P95 *-HERE-*. Everything else looks fine.


----------



## tyee

I just tried this tutorial and when everything is set correctly my cpu is back to 2.4GHz in idle. I thought when I set the BIOS to manual at 4.5GHz that's what it should stay at all the time, yes??

Forgive this question, it's really stupid, but I don't see where to enter Vcore value? I set multiplier to 45 but the tutorial does not show where Vcore is.

"CPU Manual Voltage" was set to "Auto" in the tutorial, not a value of Vcore. Is this the place? Initially I did set this point to 1.25. I just did it again but it was red. Why? Am I trying to change the frequency instantly in the BIOS and it says it can't?


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tyee*
> 
> I just tried this tutorial and when everything is set correctly my cpu is back to 2.4GHz in idle. I thought when I set the BIOS to manual at 4.5GHz that's what it should stay at all the time, yes??
> 
> Forgive this question, it's really stupid, but I don't see where to enter Vcore value? I set multiplier to 45 but the tutorial does not show where Vcore is.
> 
> "CPU Manual Voltage" was set to "Auto" in the tutorial, not a value of Vcore. Is this the place?


Yes, CPU manual voltage is where you type in your number for vCore. Your 4500 will drop down at idle per speedstep, which is a good thing. If you are starting this for the first time 4.5 might be a bit high.

Edit: you type in 45 in the CPU Power Management section, the four instances of it on the tweaker page will change when you do.


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Question for anyone who can shed some light:
> What causes more degradation to your CPU, voltage or heat? Obviously the two are related, but with the concept of delidding being introduced, it brings up the question.
> 
> When overclocking your chip you will eventually find the vCore that make your max core temp go higher than the comfort zone, but if you delid then you can all of the sudden send significantly more voltage to the CPU in order to reach a higher overclock because your temps are now measurably lower.
> 
> Even though your temps are much lower, your voltage is higher. So you could have one chip not delidded with a 1.3 vCore and 95c temps under stress, and you could have another chip with 1.4 vCore with 85c max temps. Obviously I am just guesstimating those numbers, but hopefully my point is clear.
> 
> Which of the two scenarios degrades the chip more, the one with lower temps but higher voltage, or the one with lower voltage but higher temps? I am not saying either won't be fine, just wondering which does more damage in the long run.


Let's assume you have an endless supply of LN2, temps aren't an issue, voltage is still your enemy and the recommend 1.3 - 1.45V is still in effect while the absolute maximum is 1.52V. I'm not sure if Intel's recommended and maximum voltages have anything to do with temps, it may have more to do with how resilient the Ivy Bridge process is. Sandy Bridge is less resilient than Ivy Bridge because of the process, not temps.


----------



## Cpowa

Hello,

First I just want to say I'm a total noob in overclocking.
My config is:
-i7 3770m
-Asus P8Z77-V
-2x4Go G.SkillRipJaws X DDR3 2133MHz PC3-17000 CL9(9-11-10-28-2N)

I configured my BIOS like in the OP except for the DRAM Voltage which I put to 1.6 or the system won't boot.
I used the same method to overclock and I got a 47 multiplier with a Vcore 1.35 stable for 12h on prim95 so I'm quite happy.

But I have a question, I put my memory frequency to 2133 Mhz but CPU-Z tells me it's 1066 MHz, so what's wrong ?

Another question: I don't understand what is the difference between using the offset voltage and manual. Is it usefull ?

Thanks !


----------



## tyee

justanoldman
Thanks, it seems to be working now. I'm at 4.5GHz with Vcore at 1.264 according to CPUz. I actually input 1.25V in the bios. Whoops, my x264 stress encoding test just failed as I was typing this. I guess I have to go a little higher then. When I finally get a stable Vcore should I use what CPUz tells me or what I put in the bios for calculating the offset??


----------



## Solstice11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cpowa*
> 
> But I have a question, I put my memory frequency to 2133 Mhz but CPU-Z tells me it's 1066 MHz, so what's wrong ?


CPU-Z halves the memory frequency so if you multiply 1066 by two you should get 2132 which is fine because that last MHz will fluctuate over time


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Question for anyone who can shed some light:
> What causes more degradation to your CPU, voltage or heat? Obviously the two are related, but with the concept of delidding being introduced, it brings up the question.
> 
> When overclocking your chip you will eventually find the vCore that make your max core temp go higher than the comfort zone, but if you delid then you can all of the sudden send significantly more voltage to the CPU in order to reach a higher overclock because your temps are now measurably lower.
> 
> Even though your temps are much lower, your voltage is higher. So you could have one chip not delidded with a 1.3 vCore and 95c temps under stress, and you could have another chip with 1.4 vCore with 85c max temps. Obviously I am just guesstimating those numbers, but hopefully my point is clear.
> 
> Which of the two scenarios degrades the chip more, the one with lower temps but higher voltage, or the one with lower voltage but higher temps? I am not saying either won't be fine, just wondering which does more damage in the long run.


i thought for long time vcore would degrade a cpu more then heat,
doing some research i came across this article a few weeks ago,
http://www.anandtech.com/show/2468/6

The Truth About Processor "Degradation"

As soon as you concede that overclocking by definition reduces the useful lifetime of any CPU, it becomes easier to justify its more extreme application. It also goes a long way to understanding why Intel has a strict "no overclocking" policy when it comes to retaining the product warranty. *Too many people believe overclocking is "safe" as long as they don't increase their processor core voltage - not true. Frequency increases drive higher load temperatures, which reduces useful life.* Conversely, better cooling may be a sound investment for those that are looking for longer, unfailing operation as this should provide more positive margin for an extended period of time.

The graph above shows three curves. The middle line models the minimum required voltage needed for a processor to continuously run at 100% load for the period shown along the x-axis. During this time, the processor is subjected to its specified maximum core voltage and is never overclocked. Additionally, all of the worst-case considerations come together and our E8500 operates at its absolute maximum sustained Tcase temperature of 72.4ºC. Three years later, we would expect the CPU to have "degraded" to the point where slightly more core voltage is needed for stable operation - as shown above, a little less than 1.15V, up from 1.125V.

im not very technical, but i think this says that high temps will degrade a chip more then vcore does over time,
glad i delidded and have good temps now ..lol


----------



## Cpowa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solstice11*
> 
> CPU-Z halves the memory frequency so if you multiply 1066 by two you should get 2132 which is fine because that last MHz will fluctuate over time


Thanks









Now I just need to understand what is the offset voltage, and if I should use it.


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cpowa*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I just need to understand what is the offset voltage, and if I should use it.


found this thread yesterday, maybe its helpful to answer some questions you have about offset








http://www.overclock.net/t/1219588/updated-part-ii-offset-mode-overclocking-starter-guide-and-thread


----------



## paradoxum

what is generally a good starting voltage for a 4.8ghz overclock? also, before I got my i7 3770k I had in i5 2500k at 4.8ghz, is the i7 better than the i5 even at say, 4.5ghz?


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paradoxum*
> 
> what is generally a good starting voltage for a 4.8ghz overclock? also, before I got my i7 3770k I had in i5 2500k at 4.8ghz, is the i7 better than the i5 even at say, 4.5ghz?


a decent chip does 4.8ghz at 1.33-1.35V,
mine needed 1.420V vcore for 4.8ghz 24H prime stable..

3770k running 4.6ghz, is about 4.8ghz for a 2500k


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Swag:
Adding that the vcore and ram settings have to be done to your system might be worth adding in the op.

And a link to an explanation to offset too (ie one of the posts I had)


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Swag:
> Adding that the vcore and ram settings have to be done to your system might be worth adding in the op.
> 
> And a link to an explanation to offset too (ie one of the posts I had)


First sentence didn't make sense to me. Can you re-phrase it or explain?









Also, I'll add it right now.


----------



## Swag

Can you give me the post numbers too? I couldn't find it.


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Swag:
> 
> And a link to an explanation to offset too (ie one of the posts I had)


maybe this guide is useful for offset,
http://www.overclock.net/t/1219588/updated-part-ii-offset-mode-overclocking-starter-guide-and-thread


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Can you give me the post numbers too? I couldn't find it.


haha sorry phone typing:
What I'm saying is to make sure you put it in bold that the RAM settings and vcore will depedn on YOUR ram and YOUR chip - the ones in the OP are matched with my specs (which also i would suggest putting in the OP too - my pc specs that is)

Lemme find the post...

EDIT:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1291703/ivy-bridge-overclocking-guide-asus-motherboards/1530#post_18982240

Unless it is wrong in some aspects.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> maybe this guide is useful for offset,
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1219588/updated-part-ii-offset-mode-overclocking-starter-guide-and-thread


Guide is good - but way too long for the needed purpose.


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Guide is good - but way too long for the needed purpose.


oki


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Can you give me the post numbers too? I couldn't find it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haha sorry phone typing:
> What I'm saying is to make sure you put it in bold that the RAM settings and vcore will depedn on YOUR ram and YOUR chip - the ones in the OP are matched with my specs (which also i would suggest putting in the OP too - my pc specs that is)
> 
> Lemme find the post...
> 
> EDIT:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1291703/ivy-bridge-overclocking-guide-asus-motherboards/1530#post_18982240
> 
> Unless it is wrong in some aspects.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> maybe this guide is useful for offset,
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1219588/updated-part-ii-offset-mode-overclocking-starter-guide-and-thread
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Guide is good - but way too long for the needed purpose.
Click to expand...

Got it! I put a bolded message right next to it.


----------



## Bdonedge

Sorry I forgot to respond here. I've been at work a whole bunch. My computer lasted the 12 hour prime 95 with no errors or anything at 1.2V @ 4.3ghz . What's the next step?


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tyee*
> 
> justanoldman
> Thanks, it seems to be working now. I'm at 4.5GHz with Vcore at 1.264 according to CPUz. I actually input 1.25V in the bios. Whoops, my x264 stress encoding test just failed as I was typing this. I guess I have to go a little higher then. When I finally get a stable Vcore should I use what CPUz tells me or what I put in the bios for calculating the offset??


Totally Dubbed gives a good explanation of offset: post 1534, page 154
So you use the manual vCore (not what you see in CPU-Z) and subtract the most common VID under load.

As for using it, of course you should use it, but only after you know for a fact where your minimum manual vCore is for that multiplier and you are completely stable.

You also have to ask yourself if you really want that level for 24/7. I just found my stable level for 4.7 but the vCore was about 1.35 and the temp was 88c. 1.35 and above is definitely on the high side, and the 88c will go measurably higher when it is summer and I end up using a little quieter fans. So even though I am stable at 4.7, I am not sure it good for the life of my chip to leave it at that level 24/7. Therefore anyone new to this needs to find the manual vCore and max temps where you are completely stable for at least 3 speeds in my opinion. So for me I have to find 4.5, 4.6, and 4.7, and believe me that takes a long time but it the only smart thing to do when you are new at this.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bdonedge*
> 
> Sorry I forgot to respond here. I've been at work a whole bunch. My computer lasted the 12 hour prime 95 with no errors or anything at 1.2V @ 4.3ghz . What's the next step?


Work? Wait, we don't get paid to spend hundred of hours overclocking???

See my post above. What do you want? Max overclock that you can get away with, slight overclock that you don't have to worry too much about? Also check your Windows Event Viewer for WHEA warnings during that 12 hour run. It is possible to get those and still pass prime for 12 hours. There are varying opinions on what that means, but from what I have read and seen it means you are .005 too low on your manual vCore.


----------



## Cpowa

Last question:

What is the best voltage for my ram ?
At first I put the 1.5V like in the OP but it didn't worked so I put 1.6V. Should I put 1.65V like in the specification of my ram or is it better to have it a bit lower ?


----------



## Bdonedge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Work? Wait, we don't get paid to spend hundred of hours overclocking???
> 
> See my post above. What do you want? Max overclock that you can get away with, slight overclock that you don't have to worry too much about? Also check your Windows Event Viewer for WHEA warnings during that 12 hour run. It is possible to get those and still pass prime for 12 hours. There are varying opinions on what that means, but from what I have read and seen it means you are .005 too low on your manual vCore.


Haha I wish man

I want a slight overclock (4.3) stable for my gaming! No errors in Windows Event Viewer. I'd like to keep it cool. My temps got a max of 81C during stress testing. So far during gaming with this setup it has (so far) gotten to a max of 65 but I could see it getting a max of 75. I feel ilke thats not too bad, but I would like to lower it slightly if possible. I read the thread about offset and possible settings I could change to optimize it. I'm not sure if all of the settings in this thread are optimal for a minor overclock like mine.

Anyway, I just don't exactly know where to go from here in terms of the offset path or what tests to do


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cpowa*
> 
> Last question:
> 
> What is the best voltage for my ram ?
> At first I put the 1.5V like in the OP but it didn't worked so I put 1.6V. Should I put 1.65V like in the specification of my ram or is it better to have it a bit lower ?


Ignore what you see in the pics for the guide. You need to use the timings and voltage that are specific to the ram you are using. It should give you all that info on the box or stick itself.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bdonedge*
> 
> Haha I wish man
> 
> I want a slight overclock (4.3) stable for my gaming! No errors in Windows Event Viewer. I'd like to keep it cool. My temps got a max of 81C during stress testing. So far during gaming with this setup it has (so far) gotten to a max of 65 but I could see it getting a max of 75. I feel ilke thats not too bad, but I would like to lower it slightly if possible. I read the thread about offset and possible settings I could change to optimize it. I'm not sure if all of the settings in this thread are optimal for a minor overclock like mine.
> 
> Anyway, I just don't exactly know where to go from here in terms of the offset path or what tests to do


If you are happy with the temps and speed at 4.3 which you have already done, then you just need to figure out your offset and set it up. You can try 4.4 if you want just to see where temps go. I would recommend testing whatever level you end up at again when you start using offset and keep an eye on your min and max vCore and speed to make sure it is doing what it should during load and idle. It is a good way to make sure you did not type in something wrong. Also save your bios settings to a profile and save it to a USB in case something happens and you lose all your bios settings, or when you flash to an updated bios.


----------



## justanoldman

Cpowa,
To be specific, you need to click on "DRAM Timing Control" on the Ai Tweaker page and enter 9, 11, 10, 28 for the Primary Timings. Then on the main Ai Tweaker page enter 1.65 for "DRAM Voltage."


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I'm jealous of your chip @ 4.3


----------



## Cpowa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Cpowa,
> To be specific, you need to click on "DRAM Timing Control" on the Ai Tweaker page and enter 9, 11, 10, 28 for the Primary Timings. Then on the main Ai Tweaker page enter 1.65 for "DRAM Voltage."


Thanks !

+rep


----------



## Bdonedge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I'm jealous of your chip @ 4.3


Mine? How come? Don't you run at 4.5??


----------



## Bdonedge

Edit


----------



## megawatz

I got mine running 2.5 hours at 4.5Ghz with a 1.30v

I think the reason why I'm not passing through more than 2.5hrs is because of the stupid "You need to Activate your Windows 8" MetroUI screen. SO, this weekend, I'm moving back to Windows 7. Because I'm not paying for Windows 8...yet.

Could my desktop even run XP? lol

Also, I installed another fan from another Antec 900 box (newegg sent me a replacement box because the one I got was damaged, so I took one from the "damaged" box







) so it's another 3c cooler (3 intake fans on the front, 212 EVO Push/Pull, no back exhaust fan)

Ran max 86c under Prime95. I'm more content than I was.

EDIT: What happens when you can't modify your PLL voltage? Mine's stuck at 1.8, and can go to 1.9 (WHY?!)


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cpowa*
> 
> Thanks !
> 
> +rep


Thanks!

Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bdonedge*
> 
> Mine? How come? Don't you run at 4.5??


Yup I run at 4.5ghz - but 4.3 isn't far off, and with a reduction of 0.065v is quite substantial, especially for temps.

I have to say, ever since I modified my SP120's to be connected to my motherboard...I can't even heard if my PC is ON!!!! THIS IS EPIC









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *megawatz*
> 
> I got mine running 2.5 hours at 4.5Ghz with a 1.30v
> 
> I think the reason why I'm not passing through more than 2.5hrs is because of the stupid "You need to Activate your Windows 8" MetroUI screen. SO, this weekend, I'm moving back to Windows 7. Because I'm not paying for Windows 8...yet.
> 
> Could my desktop even run XP? lol
> 
> Also, I installed another fan from another Antec 900 box (newegg sent me a replacement box because the one I got was damaged, so I took one from the "damaged" box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) so it's another 3c cooler (3 intake fans on the front, 212 EVO Push/Pull, no back exhaust fan)
> 
> Ran max 86c under Prime95. I'm more content than I was.
> 
> EDIT: What happens when you can't modify your PLL voltage? Mine's stuck at 1.8, and can go to 1.9 (WHY?!)


My PLL is at 1.7 - you don't need to go over 1.8 usually









As for XP -> don't as there are a lot of applications that run a lot better on win7 - win8 on the other hand....pain in the back side.


----------



## megawatz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Yup I run at 4.5ghz - but 4.3 isn't far off, and with a reduction of 0.065v is quite substantial, especially for temps.
> 
> I have to say, ever since I modified my SP120's to be connected to my motherboard...I can't even heard if my PC is ON!!!! THIS IS EPIC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My PLL is at 1.7 - you don't need to go over 1.8 usually
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for XP -> don't as there are a lot of applications that run a lot better on win7 - win8 on the other hand....pain in the back side.


I CAN'T go under 1.8 is what I meant to say. My BIOS won't let me.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *megawatz*
> 
> I CAN'T go under 1.8 is what I meant to say. My BIOS won't let me.


It doesn't matter you don't have to touch it amigo 1.8 is the stock value


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Yup I run at 4.5ghz - but 4.3 isn't far off, and with a reduction of 0.065v is quite substantial, especially for temps.
> 
> I have to say, ever since I modified my SP120's to be connected to my motherboard...I can't even heard if my PC is ON!!!! THIS IS EPIC


4.5, manageable temps, and a rig you can barely hear.
Nothing better than that.


----------



## Bdonedge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Yup I run at 4.5ghz - but 4.3 isn't far off, and with a reduction of 0.065v is quite substantial, especially for temps.
> 
> I have to say, ever since I modified my SP120's to be connected to my motherboard...I can't even heard if my PC is ON!!!! THIS IS EPIC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My PLL is at 1.7 - you don't need to go over 1.8 usually
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for XP -> don't as there are a lot of applications that run a lot better on win7 - win8 on the other hand....pain in the back side.


Hell man, I bet if you can run 4.5 at 1.265 you'd e able to run 4.3 at 1.2!


----------



## ropd

I started reading this post from the beginning about 4 days ago and am only on page 45. This is GOOD STUFF! After a few setbacks and several Prime95 runs I think I finally have my 3770K stable at 1.265 volts for a 4.5 OC. Really won't know till about 8 tonight after what I hope is my last 12 hour run. Only a few things;

1. Once I am stable I go back into bios and put the offset in (in my case 1.265 - 1.246 for *.02 rounded off) right? Do I need to make any other changes regarding the addition of the offset?

2. My memory is rated at 1600 but I have done everything with it running at 1333 (I read that somewhere in the first 45 pages). I can now go back in and set it to 1600 right?

3. I did have it running at 4.4 but decided to go for the 4.5. While at 4.4 I ran Unigine Heaven and my frame rate and total score both dropped from my stock scores. I do have my GTX 670 OC'ed. It was only about 3 FPS but I figured it would go up at least a couple. What's up with that?

And another thing for the good of the order. I found a small program called Speccy by Piriform. Kind of like Balarc Advisor but easier to read with more detailed information about your hardware. I ran it during Prime and it actually showed what my available memory was running at. In my case it was 91%. I guess that fulfills the 90% rule.

Thanks to all the contributors and especially Swag for starting this amazing thread.

OK, back to page 46.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> 4.5, manageable temps, and a rig you can barely hear.
> Nothing better than that.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bdonedge*
> 
> Hell man, I bet if you can run 4.5 at 1.265 you'd e able to run 4.3 at 1.2!


Question is - does it blend?

In all seriousness - back int he day, OC'ing a PC was the challenge. Now it is SO EASY to get a decent OC - 4.5ghz is a respectable OC in my opinion.
Apart form luck of the chip/draw - the other hardest part is:
Gettings a OC'ed system, that's actually silent. As it is easy to OC, and easy to pull/push a heck load of air through it. But do it silently, and you are unto a winner







!

That's why I'm so happy about my little "silent beauty"
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ropd*
> 
> I started reading this post from the beginning about 4 days ago and am only on page 45. This is GOOD STUFF! After a few setbacks and several Prime95 runs I think I finally have my 3770K stable at 1.265 volts for a 4.5 OC. Really won't know till about 8 tonight after what I hope is my last 12 hour run. Only a few things;
> 
> 1. Once I am stable I go back into bios and put the offset in (in my case 1.265 - 1.246 for *.02 rounded off) right? Do I need to make any other changes regarding the addition of the offset?
> 
> 2. My memory is rated at 1600 but I have done everything with it running at 1333 (I read that somewhere in the first 45 pages). I can now go back in and set it to 1600 right?
> 
> 3. I did have it running at 4.4 but decided to go for the 4.5. While at 4.4 I ran Unigine Heaven and my frame rate and total score both dropped from my stock scores. I do have my GTX 670 OC'ed. It was only about 3 FPS but I figured it would go up at least a couple. What's up with that?
> 
> And another thing for the good of the order. I found a small program called Speccy by Piriform. Kind of like Balarc Advisor but easier to read with more detailed information about your hardware. I ran it during Prime and it actually showed what my available memory was running at. In my case it was 91%. I guess that fulfills the 90% rule.
> 
> Thanks to all the contributors and especially Swag for starting this amazing thread.
> 
> OK, back to page 46.


first of all: COPY CAT in terms of chip voltage and OC haha!









1. No that's it and that is correct








2. You can go set it to 1600, ram won't have that much of an impact on your OC, just remember to put in the timings and voltage correctly - if you have more than 2 sticks I suggest going a little over on the voltage (ie mine is at 1.5v rated, but I have it at 1.55v - (PS. if the ram is rated @ 1600 btw, it means that it can run, no problems on it)
3. Heaven will alternate even with the same clock, be this OC'ed GPU or not. CPU would affect performance by a little, but end of the day it is your GPU dominating that score. Run 2x tests in a row, and you'll notice a difference in scores - especially the "lowest framerate" which really depends how your "pc boots into the test software"
4. That's cool - but settings 85-90% is good just to test the IMC and more so test for any hardware failure on your RAM


----------



## justanoldman

So when you flash to a new update of BIOS you lose your settings and your saved profiles. Is there some trick to getting the settings to a new bios, or you just write everything down and type it in again?


----------



## stickg1

After a while you'll just know all the settings by heart.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> After a while you'll just know all the settings by heart.


Hahaha! When I realized I remembered all the settings for all my mobos, I felt like a complete no-life nerd!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> So when you flash to a new update of BIOS you lose your settings and your saved profiles. Is there some trick to getting the settings to a new bios, or you just write everything down and type it in again?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> After a while you'll just know all the settings by heart.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Hahaha! When I realized I remembered all the settings for all my mobos, I felt like a complete no-life nerd!


No you know you have no life when you know the bios settings and can change them when for some reason your dvi connection doesn't work.

And yes, bios gets wiped with a flash lol


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> So when you flash to a new update of BIOS you lose your settings and your saved profiles. Is there some trick to getting the settings to a new bios, or you just write everything down and type it in again?
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> After a while you'll just know all the settings by heart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Hahaha! When I realized I remembered all the settings for all my mobos, I felt like a complete no-life nerd!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No you know you have no life when you know the bios settings and can change them when for some reason your dvi connection doesn't work.
> 
> And yes, bios gets wiped with a flash lol
Click to expand...

Haha, have you fixed the DVI thing yet?

Yea, BIOS gets wiped. Although, I recommend updating to the most recent version because they normally have the most stable BIOS.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Haha, have you fixed the DVI thing yet?
> 
> Yea, BIOS gets wiped. Although, I recommend updating to the most recent version because they normally have the most stable BIOS.


Not always the case with gaysus.
But the dvi thing yeah lol. Don't see a difference. What I've noticed is nvidia being incompetent with battlefield 3


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Haha, have you fixed the DVI thing yet?
> 
> Yea, BIOS gets wiped. Although, I recommend updating to the most recent version because they normally have the most stable BIOS.
> 
> 
> 
> Not always the case with gaysus.
> But the dvi thing yeah lol. Don't see a difference. What I've noticed is nvidia being incompetent with battlefield 3
Click to expand...

Definitely not always the case, like the first BIOS to support Win8 sucked! I had so many problems with it! Anyway, I didn't have a single problem with BF3 on my friends PC with a Kepler.


----------



## justanoldman

When flashing a new BIOS that just came out, should you test again, or assume your stability is the same? Do new BIOS versions ever let you lower your voltage for a particular multiplier?


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> When flashing a new BIOS that just came out, should you test again, or assume your stability is the same? Do new BIOS versions ever let you lower your voltage for a particular multiplier?


It's worth testing everything again with a new BIOS. I was able to drop my vcore a touch after flashing


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Definitely not always the case, like the first BIOS to support Win8 sucked! I had so many problems with it! Anyway, I didn't have a single problem with BF3 on my friends PC with a Kepler.


Black screen every now and then - others have reported the same -> driver issue.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> When flashing a new BIOS that just came out, should you test again, or assume your stability is the same? Do new BIOS versions ever let you lower your voltage for a particular multiplier?


You can assume stability, but in some rare cases you can lower voltage.
Thing is if you are under 95c/105c and are stable, and realistically you'll never hit those temps, it is pointless doing the process all over again, just for 0.005 difference in volts.


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> You can assume stability, but in some rare cases you can lower voltage.
> Thing is if you are under 95c/105c and are stable, and realistically you'll never hit those temps, it is pointless doing the process all over again, just for 0.005 difference in volts.


I disagree. I went from 1.285v to 1.276v. Well worth "doing the process all over again"


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> I disagree. I went from 1.285v to 1.276v. Well worth "doing the process all over again"


I can't be bothered


----------



## Swag

I run prime95 for 12 hours every other week or atleast once a month. I want to see if my chip has degraded at all.


----------



## megawatz

About to degrade

Windows 8 to Windows 7 Ultimate. bahaha.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *megawatz*
> 
> About to degrade
> 
> Windows 8 to Windows 7 Ultimate. bahaha.


Honestly, I hate Windows 8. Complete waste of money and I reverted back to my Win 7 Pro after only 2 days using Win 8!


----------



## justanoldman

Tw33k,
That is pretty good, but I just went from 1408 to 1604 and tested one tick down and failed, so it made no difference with my setup.


----------



## megawatz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Honestly, I hate Windows 8. Complete waste of money and I reverted back to my Win 7 Pro after only 2 days using Win 8!


You believe that Win7 will provide better results at all?


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *megawatz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Honestly, I hate Windows 8. Complete waste of money and I reverted back to my Win 7 Pro after only 2 days using Win 8!
> 
> 
> 
> You believe that Win7 will provide better results at all?
Click to expand...

I think Win 8 benchmarked higher but I like the UI of Win7.


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I can't be bothered


Liverpool on Sunday! Hopefully get my new chip and mobo up and running in time to sit back and enjoy the game.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Liverpool on Sunday! Hopefully get my new chip and mobo up and running in time to sit back and enjoy the game.


Wish I could - I got an exam on Monday and Wednesday.


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Wish I could - I got an exam on Monday and Wednesday.


Football comes first bro. Don't disappoint your Father..


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *megawatz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Honestly, I hate Windows 8. Complete waste of money and I reverted back to my Win 7 Pro after only 2 days using Win 8!
> 
> 
> 
> You believe that Win7 will provide better results at all?
Click to expand...

My understanding is that bench results are usually better in 7. In graphics benches, more fps....


----------



## tw33k

I love Windows 8. I ran Heaven on my 7950 @ stock and scores were a little higher compared to Windows 7


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Football comes first bro. Don't disappoint your Father..


Haha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> I love Windows 8. I ran Heaven on my 7950 @ stock and scores were a little higher compared to Windows 7


If I'm not mistaken the ratings are based completely differently on Windows 8. So one can't compare the two side by side.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Football comes first bro. Don't disappoint your Father..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> I love Windows 8. I ran Heaven on my 7950 @ stock and scores were a little higher compared to Windows 7
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I'm not mistaken the ratings are based completely differently on Windows 8. So one can't compare the two side by side.
Click to expand...

Are you thinking of Windows Performance Index? For that you are right. Unigine Heaven and other benchmark scores can still be compared tho'...


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Haha
> If I'm not mistaken the ratings are based completely differently on Windows 8. So one can't compare the two side by side.


The WEI rating may be different but 3rd party benchmarks are the same irrespective of the OS


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Are you thinking of Windows Performance Index? For that you are right. Unigine Heaven and other benchmark scores can still be compared tho'...


Indeed that's what I'm referring to.


----------



## megawatz

Oh well...I installed Windows 7 Ultimate (I had a LEGIT key for, perks of having a family business







)

and I ran Prime95 at 1.30v, restarted at 2.5hours (again). So I'm seeing a pattern here. I upped the vCore another 2 steps, and have had it on since 5:20. I'm at work now, so whatever is happening is happening. I'm hoping when I get home it will still be running. and just in case, Newegg sent me my 2500K and my P8H77 board back after they told me they would fully refund my money. It's okay, we listed as a business purchase, so we're keeping it.

I'm thinking of getting a powermac case and modding it to fit this board.


----------



## MrHamm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> Irrespective of what some people may tell you WHEA warnings are a sign of an unstable overclock that usually means vcore is too low or memory is unstable


Hey guys, I performed a 12 hour memtest86. No errors. I assume my ram is good.



I reformatted my computer again and re-set BIOS to default 1708 settings just to make sure no funny business.

Ran default settings prime95 with no WHEA errors.

I ran 4.4Ghz @ 1.325 but still getting some WHEA errors. (1 in 8 hours)
When I up the Voltage to 1.330 I get even more WHEA errors. (10+ in 4 hours).

Anything else I should be doing? It seems whatever I do I can't get rid of these WHEA errors but I can run Prime95 12hour no problem.

Its getting frustrating to say the least.

Thank for your feedback in advance!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Ok well I suggest dropping your oc to 4.2 then trying to get that stable.
Good job in testing the memory and the os though. Kudos dude!


----------



## MrHamm

sigh* 4.2 on a 3570k chip. I really want to be at least 4.4Ghz if I can't get to 4.5Ghz.

TD. Any reason why I get MORE WHEA errors when upping Vcore?

For confirmation:
"CPU C-States
Disable when using offset, enable when using manual."

I'm assuming that is "Package C State Support" Enabled


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paradoxum*
> 
> Set everything up like the OP, speed is still fluctuating wildly while nothing is running, just CPU-Z open on the desktop, nothing in the background running etc, power settings at 5% minimal - 100% maximum


Hey man!
https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/478357/geforce-drivers/high-precision-event-timer-and-gaming-performance/

Have you tried enabling/disabling HPET?
I've just come across it, as I needed to enable it for a 3D mark benchmark.

On that link:
*"on my x58 motherboard, tools that report my cpu speed would fluctuate saying that my CPU speed was constantly changing, by enabling the high precision event timer it is now stable."*

I thought of you straight away.

SWAG:
Could you explain HPET and the impact it has on OC's and/or precision?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrHamm*
> 
> sigh* 4.2 on a 3570k chip. I really want to be at least 4.4Ghz if I can't get to 4.5Ghz.
> 
> TD. Any reason why I get MORE WHEA errors when upping Vcore?
> 
> For confirmation:
> "CPU C-States
> Disable when using offset, enable when using manual."
> 
> I'm assuming that is "Package C State Support" Enabled


I would ignore that - some people would say to enabled/disable some C-states in the bios.
I would suggest just leaving the ones that are shown in the OP - like that. Either offset or manual

As for more errors - I don't know :/


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrHamm*
> 
> sigh* 4.2 on a 3570k chip. I really want to be at least 4.4Ghz if I can't get to 4.5Ghz.
> 
> TD. Any reason why I get MORE WHEA errors when upping Vcore?


I have done a lot of testing in a short time, but from my limited experience getting a WHEA-Logger Warning for an internal parity error is a sign of instability. I really wish it wasn't because it would make things easier. Have you tried 4.3?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

hahaha!
Went to 4.7 and upped my vcore by 2 notches.
First 10 seconds of prime - error + lock up of the whole system haha









I'm now at 1.28v going to be fun to play around with this.

Edit:
I got a bsod...then I went into my bios and everything had wiped itself...
I'll maybe try another day.


----------



## justanoldman

Here is my question for anyone with an opinion on temperatures:

At 4.7 I am getting a max of 88c but that is in the winter and with the fans running higher than I would like 24/7. I am thinking that in summer, plus switching out my cpu cooler fans for something quieter I need to add about 8c as a reasonable worse case scenario.

That could potentially put me at 96c in the summer with quieter fans, and doing something with the computer than really stresses it. From what I have read that is too high a temperature if you are trying to be somewhat conservative 24/7, and not have to worry about degradation for 4 years. I realize that in day to day activities we should not reach the temps that stress testing generates, but is it safe to assume that no games, no serious number crunching, no video rendering, etc. will reach the temps of Prime95?

If I add 8c to my max Prime95 temps now, I get 4.7=96c, 4.6=87c, 4.5=80c. Any opinions on what is best for 24/7 where you can reasonably "set it and forget it"?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Here is my question for anyone with an opinion on temperatures:
> 
> At 4.7 I am getting a max of 88c but that is in the winter and with the fans running higher than I would like 24/7. I am thinking that in summer, plus switching out my cpu cooler fans for something quieter I need to add about 8c as a reasonable worse case scenario.
> 
> That could potentially put me at 96c in the summer with quieter fans, and doing something with the computer than really stresses it. From what I have read that is too high a temperature if you are trying to be somewhat conservative 24/7, and not have to worry about degradation for 4 years. I realize that in day to day activities we should not reach the temps that stress testing generates, but is it safe to assume that no games, no serious number crunching, no video rendering, etc. will reach the temps of Prime95?
> 
> If I add 8c to my max Prime95 temps now, I get 4.7=96c, 4.6=87c, 4.5=80c. Any opinions on what is best for 24/7 where you can reasonably "set it and forget it"?


Not exactly amigo!

Your max temp is 105c for starters, but realistically you don';t want your CPU going over 95c (to give you a little lee-way)
HOWEVER:
In P95, you are stressing your PC more than it will ever need to be stressed.
Meaning:
If you use your PC, game, render videos etc, you'll never hit that 96c that you are saying.
So of course, monitor your temps, but as long as they don't exceed 105c under P95, then you are completely safe to OC to that level with those limitations (summer + quieter fans)

That's my take on it at least.


----------



## ineedafriend

Okay so I make all the changes but how. Do I save them? When I hit save and reset it goes back to 3.4


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ineedafriend*
> 
> Okay so I make all the changes but how. Do I save them? When I hit save and reset it goes back to 3.4


It should save....via the BIOS


----------



## megawatz

Save O.C. Profile on the last tab I believe. Input what you want to call it in the box, hit enter, input the slow number you want on the next box, hit enter, then hit save.


----------



## Cpowa

So today I've setup my offset:

My manual Vcore was 1.336 with a VID of 1.2159

So I put my Load Line calibration to 50%, my phase control to optimized.
And here http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?2162-Overclocking-Using-Offset-Mode-for-CPU-Core-Voltage they said to put the optimized control to extreme. But in the OP it says T-probe. So what is the best ?

My offset should be 1.336-1.2159=0.1201=0.125 (rounded)

I then did a stress test on prim95 and CPU-Z says my Vcore is between 1.320-1.312 isn't it supposed to be 1.336 (my manual Vcore)?
And do I need to do a 12h stress test ?

Thanks.


----------



## megawatz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cpowa*
> 
> So today I've setup my offset:
> 
> My manual Vcore was 1.336 with a VID of 1.2159
> 
> So I put my Load Line calibration to 50%, my phase control to optimized.
> And here http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?2162-Overclocking-Using-Offset-Mode-for-CPU-Core-Voltage they said to put the optimized control to extreme. But in the OP it says T-probe. So what is the best ?
> 
> My offset should be 1.336-1.2159=0.1201=0.125 (rounded)
> 
> I then did a stress test on prim95 and CPU-Z says my Vcore is between 1.320-1.312 isn't it supposed to be 1.336 (my manual Vcore)?
> And do I need to do a 12h stress test ?
> 
> Thanks.


Yes to the stress test. Do at least 8 hours for stability, 12 for assurance, and 24 if you're going to run your rig 24/7


----------



## Cpowa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *megawatz*
> 
> Yes to the stress test. Do at least 8 hours for stability, 12 for assurance, and 24 if you're going to run your rig 24/7


Even If I already did it while in manual ?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cpowa*
> 
> So today I've setup my offset:
> 
> My manual Vcore was 1.336 with a VID of 1.2159
> 
> So I put my Load Line calibration to 50%, my phase control to optimized.
> And here http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?2162-Overclocking-Using-Offset-Mode-for-CPU-Core-Voltage they said to put the optimized control to extreme. But in the OP it says T-probe. So what is the best ?
> 
> My offset should be 1.336-1.2159=0.1201=0.125 (rounded)
> 
> I then did a stress test on prim95 and CPU-Z says my Vcore is between 1.320-1.312 isn't it supposed to be 1.336 (my manual Vcore)?
> And do I need to do a 12h stress test ?
> 
> Thanks.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *megawatz*
> 
> Yes to the stress test. Do at least 8 hours for stability, 12 for assurance, and 24 if you're going to run your rig 24/7


If that was his initial figures, and that's his VID and vcore, the offset should be bang on, and thus cause no problems.
So running a quick prime or IBT just to double check is all that's needed.
If you really want to make yourself feel more "secure" about your offset value, then by all means you can re-run the stress tests.

As for Tprobe vs extreme - I guess we should wait for an explanation from someone that has a bit more knowledge on the subject - ie swag









EDIT:
*Duty
-Extreme-recommended
"Duty Control: Sets the conditions for load balancing across phases. "T.Probe" monitors phase thermal conditions and balances load accordingly. "Extreme" balances the current load across all FETs irrespective of thermal conditions."*

That's an explanation taken from here:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1219588/updated-part-ii-offset-mode-overclocking-starter-guide-and-thread


----------



## Cpowa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> If that was his initial figures, and that's his VID and vcore, the offset should be bang on, and thus cause no problems.
> So running a quick prime or IBT just to double check is all that's needed.
> If you really want to make yourself feel more "secure" about your offset value, then by all means you can re-run the stress tests.
> 
> As for Tprobe vs extreme - I guess we should wait for an explanation from someone that has a bit more knowledge on the subject - ie swag


Thanks.

But is that normal that my Vcore (under load) after the offset is not the same as my manual Vcore ?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cpowa*
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> But is that normal that my Vcore (under load) after the offset is not the same as my manual Vcore ?


I think that's fine (probably LLC related)
If you want to double check for your offset OC, just hit up prime for a few hours


----------



## ineedafriend

That's where I save it and then it resets and goes back to stock clock


----------



## megawatz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ineedafriend*
> 
> That's where I save it and then it resets and goes back to stock clock


Try resetting to stock, inputting values in again, and then saving it? Is the BIOS updated?

Sorry, if you've already stated that I haven't read back on the thread a couple pages back.


----------



## Cpowa

Weird, I got 1 error after 5 min.

Should I put the LLC to 70% ?


----------



## ineedafriend

Okay what am i doing wrong? i did everything on here saved the profile and still it goes back to 3.4?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ineedafriend*
> 
> Okay what am i doing wrong? i did everything on here saved the profile and still it goes back to 3.4?


instead of hitting f10 (or which ever button it is) - have you tried clicking the exit button instead, and then being prompted?

It COULD also be that you are doing absolutely nothing wrong, but instead, because of your manufacturer, it is refusing to save - ie asus' bios revisions are known for that.


----------



## ineedafriend

so here is what i did


this is what i got


----------



## Totally Dubbed

ahhh ignore that BIOS part there.
What does it say at the TOP of extreme tweaker (see my screenshots in my sig)
Your CPU-Z under load should display it correctly.


----------



## ineedafriend

I looked i didnt see any screen shots


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ineedafriend*
> 
> I looked i didnt see any screen shots


0.0:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1291703/ivy-bridge-overclocking-guide-asus-motherboards/800#post_18498293


----------



## ineedafriend

okay so mine looks like that corect me if im wrong


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ineedafriend*
> 
> okay so mine looks like that corect me if im wrong


As I said...look at that tab- at the top of it.
You'll be able to see "aimed for frequency"

I don't know your board, but it should be like mine.


----------



## megawatz

Picked up a NZXT Switch 810. More fans and room than I need. Can't wait to drop my Ivy in it


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *megawatz*
> 
> Picked up a NZXT Switch 810. More fans and room than I need. Can't wait to drop my Ivy in it


Good job! You're moving up in the OCN ladder. Now spend at least 20 hrs on OCN and drop at least 5G on your build and you're golden!

I liked the Switch for a while but once I started playing around with it, I didn't like the plasticky-ness of it so I sold it and picked up a 600T. Now I sold the 600T and bought a C70!







Full metal!!!


----------



## shelly808

Hello everyone. I'm new here and will be attempting to overclock my very first PC build. I have an ASUS P8Z77-V LGA 1155 motherboard coming along with my i7-3770k and Cooler Master EVO 212 HSF. Could someone please show me how to overclock my system properly? Is it possible to achieve a 4.5GHz with my parts? It's a midsize case, NZXT Phantom 401. It comes with 3 fans. My memory is the Corsair Vengeance DDR3 1600 MHz (PC3 12800).

I read a few tutorials, but don't feel safe since I've never done this before and I certainly don't want to take any risks destroying anything. I know it's mostly trial and error but if someone could please give me a good starting point, I'd appreciate it! I heard from somewhere that when you overclock that you never changed the base clock and only the cpu multiplier, is that correct? I'm going to work my way up in small increments and do this properly while keeping a close eye on the CPU temp. I don't want the CPU abover 70C if possible.

Curious, is it safe to overclock the i7-3770k using the factory heatsink fan that it comes with? Assuming is a conservative boost like 3.9-4.0GHz?


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shelly808*
> 
> Hello everyone. I'm new here and will be attempting to overclock my very first PC build. I have an ASUS P8Z77-V LGA 1155 motherboard coming along with my i7-3770k and Cooler Master EVO 212 HSF. Could someone please show me how to overclock my system properly? Is it possible to achieve a 4.5GHz with my parts? It's a midsize case, NZXT Phantom 401. It comes with 3 fans. My memory is the Corsair Vengeance DDR3 1600 MHz (PC3 12800).
> 
> I read a few tutorials, but don't feel safe since I've never done this before and I certainly don't want to take any risks destroying anything. I know it's mostly trial and error but if someone could please give me a good starting point, I'd appreciate it! I heard from somewhere that when you overclock that you never changed the base clock and only the cpu multiplier, is that correct? I'm going to work my way up in small increments and do this properly while keeping a close eye on the CPU temp. I don't want the CPU abover 70C if possible.
> 
> Curious, is it safe to overclock the i7-3770k using the factory heatsink fan that it comes with? Assuming is a conservative boost like 3.9-4.0GHz?


No, it is NOT safe in general to use the factory HSF! Never ever do that! If you have the CM 212, then you should be good for a medium OC! I can help you here but my guide basically tells you what to do, if you need extra assistance, we can do a Skype call or IM via Skype or Steam. Although, please do not harass me with all your questions because it can get annoying and it'll be much quicker to just ask the question here.


----------



## justanoldman

Shelly808,
On the stock settings or XMP you will already have about 3.9, no need to overclock anything yourself. If you want more than that then read the first post of this thread, expand every part and every picture, as Swag has suggested. It should answer most all of your questions. Once you have read it, you can to ask about anything that isn't clear to you. This thread took me from 0 to 60 in a short time (or should I say 3.5 to 4.7).

To answer one of your questions: every chip is different, you will not know if you have a chip that can reach over 4.5 easily, or one that will struggle to get to 4.4 until you follow the guide and start testing.


----------



## shelly808

Swag, thank you. I will read up on your resources on the first thread and see what I can do. I'm very terrible with all this "technical" stuff so please don't mind me if I get stuck somewhere while attempting to over clock. Still trying to understand some of the basics. But I appreciate the help and information that you have posted up.

After I finish building my computer, the 1st step I will do is update the BIOS to make sure I have the latest one. Then reboot and enter the BIOS and start my overclocking journey. What settings do you suggest I start off with? Should I maybe attempt to overclock in small steps like 3.6ghz, 3.7, 3.8, etc until I find something stable?


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shelly808*
> 
> Swag, thank you. I will read up on your resources on the first thread and see what I can do. I'm very terrible with all this "technical" stuff so please don't mind me if I get stuck somewhere while attempting to over clock. Still trying to understand some of the basics. But I appreciate the help and information that you have posted up.
> 
> After I finish building my computer, the 1st step I will do is update the BIOS to make sure I have the latest one. Then reboot and enter the BIOS and start my overclocking journey. What settings do you suggest I start off with? Should I maybe attempt to overclock in small steps like 3.6ghz, 3.7, 3.8, etc until I find something stable?


Absolutely no point in starting at that lower, I'd suggest around 43x or 44x. The max I'd suggest you do is 45x.

So basically, follow the settings set in the guide. The use my "How I Overclock" thing and follow that to the T!


----------



## justanoldman

Swag,
Would you concur with T.D. about my question regarding max temps? I think he was basically saying that I don't need to add 8c to my max Prime95 temps to adjust for summer and quieter fans because nothing I would use the computer for would raise temps to the level of stress testing. Basically my temps will probably go up 8c in the summer with quieter fans, but nothing I could do with the machine will come within 8c of Prime95 so don't worry about it.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Swag,
> Would you concur with T.D. about my question regarding max temps? I think he was basically saying that I don't need to add 8c to my max Prime95 temps to adjust for summer and quieter fans because nothing I would use the computer for would raise temps to the level of stress testing. Basically my temps will probably go up 8c in the summer with quieter fans, but nothing I could do with the machine will come within 8c of Prime95 so don't worry about it.


Questions:

What are your temps right now and what is your clock and appropriate voltage?


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Questions:
> 
> What are your temps right now and what is your clock and appropriate voltage?


From my earlier post:

At 4.7 I am getting a max of 88c but that is in the winter and with the fans running higher than I would like 24/7. I am thinking that in summer, plus switching out my cpu cooler fans for something quieter I need to add about 8c as a reasonable worse case scenario.

That could potentially put me at 96c in the summer with quieter fans, and doing something with the computer than really stresses it. From what I read that is too high a temperature if you are trying to be somewhat conservative 24/7, and not have to worry about degradation for 4 years. I realize that in day to day activities we should not reach the temps that stress testing generates, but is it safe to assume that no games, no serious number crunching, no video rendering, etc. will reach the temps of Prime95?

If I add 8c to my max Prime95 temps now, I get 4.7=96c, 4.6=87c, 4.5=80c. Any opinions on what is best for 24/7 where you can reasonably "set it and forget it"?

Acutal voltages being sent are about 1.36, 1.29, 1.23 respectively.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Questions:
> 
> What are your temps right now and what is your clock and appropriate voltage?


Here my friend, this is explained









http://www.overclock.net/t/1291703/ivy-bridge-overclocking-guide-asus-motherboards/1930#post_19032974

EDIT:
Beaten to it.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Questions:
> 
> What are your temps right now and what is your clock and appropriate voltage?
> 
> 
> 
> From my earlier post:
> 
> At 4.7 I am getting a max of 88c but that is in the winter and with the fans running higher than I would like 24/7. I am thinking that in summer, plus switching out my cpu cooler fans for something quieter I need to add about 8c as a reasonable worse case scenario.
> 
> That could potentially put me at 96c in the summer with quieter fans, and doing something with the computer than really stresses it. From what I read that is too high a temperature if you are trying to be somewhat conservative 24/7, and not have to worry about degradation for 4 years. I realize that in day to day activities we should not reach the temps that stress testing generates, but is it safe to assume that no games, no serious number crunching, no video rendering, etc. will reach the temps of Prime95?
> 
> If I add 8c to my max Prime95 temps now, I get 4.7=96c, 4.6=87c, 4.5=80c. Any opinions on what is best for 24/7 where you can reasonably "set it and forget it"?
> 
> Acutal voltages being sent are about 1.36, 1.29, 1.23 respectively.
Click to expand...

I'm inclined to agree with TD, mostly because Prime95 is very stressful and 8FFT produces extremely high temps. I don't think you will even break the 85C on normal load in the Summer. Note that in Prime95, I reach a max of 67C, and in normal, max ever is 55C. This is with 4.8 @ 1.264 vcore. My ambients aren't too cold either but my chip is delidded!

@*Chris*

I can understand quite a bit of french.







Although, the formality of it when translated takes time to get used to!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I'm inclined to agree with TD, mostly because Prime95 is very stressful and 8FFT produces extremely high temps. I don't think you will even break the 85C on normal load in the Summer. Note that in Prime95, I reach a max of 67C, and in normal, max ever is 55C. This is with 4.8 @ 1.264 vcore. My ambients aren't too cold either but my chip is delidded!
> 
> @*Chris*
> 
> I can understand quite a bit of french.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although, the formality of it when translated takes time to get used to!


hehe!
I thought to whip it out









PS. I've been thinking of de-lidding....I secretly hate you Swag


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I'm inclined to agree with TD, mostly because Prime95 is very stressful and 8FFT produces extremely high temps. I don't think you will even break the 85C on normal load in the Summer. Note that in Prime95, I reach a max of 67C, and in normal, max ever is 55C. This is with 4.8 @ 1.264 vcore. My ambients aren't too cold either but my chip is delidded!
> 
> @*Chris*
> 
> I can understand quite a bit of french.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although, the formality of it when translated takes time to get used to!
> 
> 
> 
> hehe!
> I thought to whip it out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS. I've been thinking of de-lidding....I secretly hate you Swag
Click to expand...

I'm 2nd in command for the Delid thing for OCN basically so I will naturally suggest to delid.







Only if you have money to spend on buying a new chip. I did it when I had nothing and I'm so lucky. My chip was being crushed by my H100 and the glue was non-existent by then and I couldn't see it so 100X harder to delid! I have a guide if you haven't seen it so look at that for some tips and any other questions at the Delidded club! Not much of a guide before I delidded so I went on a whim on how far to go.


----------



## justanoldman

Swag & Totally Dubbed,
Thanks for all the information, you guys are awesome.

Also, I have to agree with TD, except I am secretly jealous, 1.264 for 4.8 is not fair, I gave up trying for 4.8 at 1.4v and I don't even think I was close.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I'm 2nd in command for the Delid thing for OCN basically so I will naturally suggest to delid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only if you have money to spend on buying a new chip. I did it when I had nothing and I'm so lucky. My chip was being crushed by my H100 and the glue was non-existent by then and I couldn't see it so 100X harder to delid! I have a guide if you haven't seen it so look at that for some tips and any other questions at the Delidded club! Not much of a guide before I delidded so I went on a whim on how far to go.


I just don't have zee balls to do it really.
I want to do it for the temps, but I always ask myself: Why do I need lower temps, I'm doing perfectly fine...

Now I'm even thinking of watercooling too...JUST FOR FUN, but this isn't cheap nor "safe" to do - I have no idea what I'm thinking to be honest









"Some say, he swims within his own coolent. All we know is, he's called The SWAG"
I like what I did there (If you haven't watched Top Gear, then you'll have absolutely no idea what I'm on about - But you are a man, so you should know it - If however you haven't watched it, I will run back to stock frequency in "revolt"







)

Oh the use of revolt, is so well placed there
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Swag & Totally Dubbed,
> Thanks for all the information, you guys are awesome.
> 
> Also, I have to agree with TD, except I am secretly jealous, 1.264 for 4.8 is not fair, I gave up trying for 4.8 at 1.4v and I don't even think I was close.


Who has such volts and freq 0.0!?

I'm at 4.5ghz @ 1.265v


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Who has such volts and freq 0.0!?
> 
> I'm at 4.5ghz @ 1.265v


Swag does, that is why I was saying that I secretly jealous of those numbers.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I'm 2nd in command for the Delid thing for OCN basically so I will naturally suggest to delid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only if you have money to spend on buying a new chip. I did it when I had nothing and I'm so lucky. My chip was being crushed by my H100 and the glue was non-existent by then and I couldn't see it so 100X harder to delid! I have a guide if you haven't seen it so look at that for some tips and any other questions at the Delidded club! Not much of a guide before I delidded so I went on a whim on how far to go.
> 
> 
> 
> I just don't have zee balls to do it really.
> I want to do it for the temps, but I always ask myself: Why do I need lower temps, I'm doing perfectly fine...
> 
> Now I'm even thinking of watercooling too...JUST FOR FUN, but this isn't cheap nor "safe" to do - I have no idea what I'm thinking to be honest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Some say, he swims within his own coolent. All we know is, he's called The SWAG"
> I like what I did there (If you haven't watched Top Gear, then you'll have absolutely no idea what I'm on about - But you are a man, so you should know it - If however you haven't watched it, I will run back to stock frequency in "revolt"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Oh the use of revolt, is so well placed there
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Swag & Totally Dubbed,
> Thanks for all the information, you guys are awesome.
> 
> Also, I have to agree with TD, except I am secretly jealous, 1.264 for 4.8 is not fair, I gave up trying for 4.8 at 1.4v and I don't even think I was close.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who has such volts and freq 0.0!?
> 
> I'm at 4.5ghz @ 1.265v
Click to expand...

I do watch Top Gear and I've watched all episodes since very first! I love it and they are really funny with what they do! I don't get some british humor like the jokes but their actions are so funny! I'm going full custom water just for the hell of it! And also, that's my chip.









Here's it at 4.8:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2461336

Here's it at 4.5:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2635857


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I do watch Top Gear and I've watched all episodes since very first! I love it and they are really funny with what they do! I don't get some british humor like the jokes but their actions are so funny! I'm going full custom water just for the hell of it! And also, that's my chip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's it at 4.8:
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2461336
> 
> Here's it at 4.5:
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2635857


haha








And wow lucky man with your chip!


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I do watch Top Gear and I've watched all episodes since very first! I love it and they are really funny with what they do! I don't get some british humor like the jokes but their actions are so funny! I'm going full custom water just for the hell of it! And also, that's my chip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's it at 4.8:
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2461336
> 
> Here's it at 4.5:
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2635857
> 
> 
> 
> haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And wow lucky man with your chip!
Click to expand...

Just lucky. Luck of the draw. I actually was going to ask the worker to pick me one from the back instead of the ugly boxed one, I'm glad I didn't complain.







Also, thanks for the rep. I should help out around the Intel CPU threads to get more rep! My goal is 250 before March!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Just lucky. Luck of the draw. I actually was going to ask the worker to pick me one from the back instead of the ugly boxed one, I'm glad I didn't complain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, thanks for the rep. I should help out around the Intel CPU threads to get more rep! My goal is 250 before March!


Good luck buddy!
And I give rep where rep is worth being given.

That guide of yours is useful for people that want to de-lid, and is very comprehensible.
Keep up guides like that and like this one, and you'll reach 1k rep in no time







!


----------



## justanoldman

Obviously the benefits of delidding are significantly reduced temps, but doesn't your chip still need the same voltage either way? I need well over 1.4v to do 4.8, so I could delid and my temps might be manageable at 1.4v+, but I have read that it is not a great idea to send that much voltage everyday for the long term.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> My goal is 250 before March!


+1


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Just lucky. Luck of the draw. I actually was going to ask the worker to pick me one from the back instead of the ugly boxed one, I'm glad I didn't complain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, thanks for the rep. I should help out around the Intel CPU threads to get more rep! My goal is 250 before March!
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck buddy!
> And I give rep where rep is worth being given.
> 
> That guide of yours is useful for people that want to de-lid, and is very comprehensible.
> Keep up guides like that and like this one, and you'll reach 1k rep in no time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
Click to expand...

You know Dubbed, I hope you know that means I'll have to buy Haswell! You're trying to make me poor, aren't you?









Just ask about delid whenever, I'll help you as much as I can!

Anyway, I've been stuck listening to this song!


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Obviously the benefits of delidding are significantly reduced temps, but doesn't your chip still need the same voltage either way? I need well over 1.4v to do 4.8, so I could delid and my temps might be manageable at 1.4v+, but I have read that it is not a great idea to send that much voltage everyday for the long term.


Yes, OVing your CPU will initiate Operation Degrade and will result in an even worse clocking CPU! Thanks for the rep btw.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> You know Dubbed, I hope you know that means I'll have to buy Haswell!


I will probably be building a Haswell setup within the next year, I will be waiting for your guide...


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Yes, OVing your CPU will initiate Operation Degrade and will result in an even worse clocking CPU! Thanks for the rep btw.


Oh my dad loves that song







!
Go johnny go!

Well I've just placed an order for some removers:
http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=TH-000-AC&tool=3

So, I will have a good solution for removing the current paste.

I've definitely decided to at least give a whirl at removing the paste on my Antec, and then re-applying some MX-4 to it instead.

Out of interest - for application of the paste on the processor-to-cooler:
You do just a rice grain size?

I used to do the smear all over the chip method.

As heat expands, I feel that heat can spread, and thus having thermal paste evenly and smoothly across the chip is a better idea.
Am I wrong?

Sorry for dragging this a bit off topic, but this all leads to OC'ing ones IB CPU


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> You know Dubbed, I hope you know that means I'll have to buy Haswell!
> 
> 
> 
> I will probably be building a Haswell setup within the next year, I will be waiting for your guide...
Click to expand...

We'll see if I have money.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Yes, OVing your CPU will initiate Operation Degrade and will result in an even worse clocking CPU! Thanks for the rep btw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my dad loves that song
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> Go johnny go!
> 
> Well I've just placed an order for some removers:
> http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=TH-000-AC&tool=3
> 
> So, I will have a good solution for removing the current paste.
> 
> I've definitely decided to at least give a whirl at removing the paste on my Antec, and then re-applying some MX-4 to it instead.
> 
> Out of interest - for application of the paste on the processor-to-cooler:
> You do just a rice grain size?
> 
> I used to do the smear all over the chip method.
> 
> As heat expands, I feel that heat can spread, and thus having thermal paste evenly and smoothly across the chip is a better idea.
> Am I wrong?
> 
> Sorry for dragging this a bit off topic, but this all leads to OC'ing ones IB CPU
Click to expand...

A rice grain the middle of the IHS is the best. Have you tried passing heat through air? No because it is horrible at heat conductivity. Metal to metal is the best! For that, you need to have just the tiny thing in the middle so when you put the HSF on, it "squeezes" the air out the sides and only having metal to metal contact. With spreading, you are introducing all this air bubbles in the mixture thus having a bad seat.


----------



## stickg1

I guess I can't hang out here anymore..I ditched my P8Z77-V PRO and got an ASRock Extreme6 (loving it by the way).


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Understood








Thanks for the explanation, I now know a bit more about my pc. I love this hobby.

On that bombshell, goodnight








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> I guess I can't hang out here anymore..I ditched my P8Z77-V PRO and got an ASRock Extreme6 (loving it by the way).


You got rid of your ivy too?
As the motherboard isn't restricted I guess









Regardless this is an open community. The more people the merrier







! So you can hang out here as much as you want !


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> I guess I can't hang out here anymore..I ditched my P8Z77-V PRO and got an ASRock Extreme6 (loving it by the way).


You can hang out here and spread some information, I don't mind.







Even talking about random things is fine too.


----------



## stickg1

I actually have 2 3570k's and a 2500k and I'm running them through the gauntlet to see which I want to keep until Haswell.


----------



## Cpowa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cpowa*
> 
> Weird, I got 1 error after 5 min.
> 
> Should I put the LLC to 70% ?


Nobody got an idea ?


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cpowa*
> 
> Nobody got an idea ?


let me finish me coffee, maybe ideas come to mind.. lol..jk,
what error did you get, what program are you running ?


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cpowa*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Cpowa*
> 
> Weird, I got 1 error after 5 min.
> 
> Should I put the LLC to 70% ?
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody got an idea ?
Click to expand...

Put LLC to 75%, you have a 70% option?


----------



## Cpowa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> let me finish me coffee, maybe ideas come to mind.. lol..jk,
> what error did you get, what program are you running ?


With a stress test on prim95, like always.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Put LLC to 75%, you have a 70% option?


Yeah sorry it's 75%.

So I did it and now my vCore is between 1.344-1.352 under load, my manual vCore is 1.336 so it should be stable.

But is it possible to get closer to my manual vCore by switching back the LLC to 50% and increasing my offset ?


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cpowa*
> 
> With a stress test on prim95, like always.
> Yeah sorry it's 75%.
> 
> So I did it and now my vCore is between 1.344-1.352 under load, my manual vCore is 1.336 so it should be stable.
> 
> But is it possible to get closer to my manual vCore by switching back the LLC to 50% and increasing my offset ?


offset most of the time will give you a bit higher voltage then using fixed vcore,
when you lower your llc, you need more offset to compensate for the vdroop as i understand it,
last week i did some testing with offset and llc.. with no vdroop, the offset will overshoot the voltage,
but it worked for me on my mobo..

llc turbo, thats about the same as your 75% setting


llc extreme, no vdroop

best is to have a bit vdroop when using offset





Vdroop and Load Line Calibration: Is Vdroop Really Bad?
http://www.masterslair.com/vdroop-and-load-line-calibration-is-vdroop-really-bad/


----------



## Cpowa

Ok, thanks.


----------



## justanoldman

VonDutch,

Does that article still have relevance since the charts are over 5 years old?
They seem to be saying you should set LLC to 0%. If you do that your, vCore can spike to way higher than it would at LLC 75%, so I don't understand what they are saying.

If I know I need around 1.28v to be stable at 4.6, then I can use manual 1.28v and LLC at 75%. It works fine and my vCore can go up about .01 more for a max of approximately1.29v. If I switch to offset mode then the same 1.29v observed max is still seen but the vCore can drop when idle. Again no problem there.

Per the Masterlair article, he says to put LLC to 0%. That means you have to raise your offset a lot, and I do mean a lot, in order to have your vCore under load get up to the 1.28 to 1.29 that I know I need. That means the vCore has the ability to spike significantly higher (while idle anyway, but a spike is still a spike) than if I leave LLC at 75%. Which seems to be the opposite of what he is saying.

What am I missing?


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> VonDutch,
> 
> Does that article still have relevance since the charts are over 5 years old?
> They seem to be saying you should set LLC to 0%. If you do that your, vCore can spike to way higher than it would at LLC 75%, so I don't understand what they are saying.
> 
> If I know I need around 1.28v to be stable at 4.6, then I can use manual 1.28v and LLC at 75%. It works fine and my vCore can go up about .01 more for a max of approximately1.29v. If I switch to offset mode then the same 1.29v observed max is still seen but the vCore can drop when idle. Again no problem there.
> 
> Per the Masterlair article, he says to put LLC to 0%. That means you have to raise your offset a lot, and I do mean a lot, in order to have your vCore under load get up to the 1.28 to 1.29 that I know I need. That means the vCore has the ability to spike significantly higher (while idle anyway, but a spike is still a spike) than if I leave LLC at 75%. Which seems to be the opposite of what he is saying.
> 
> What am I missing?


i think its still relevant in the way, it shows how vdroop works








and how its used with offset, you want a bit vdroop if you use offset,
if you set it to 0% or with mine to Extreme, it will(prolly) overshoot the voltage thats set
as you can see in the first chart







but with me it wasnt that much, depends on your mobo too i guess
im using a gigabyte mobo, so the settings are called different on Asus mobo's,
i think 75% is about the same as my Turbo setting..

in Sin0822's guide he says,

If you want the best results you should disable power saving options like I have below,
however if you want the CPU frequency to drop under idle conditions, you should leave them enabled.
You should also leave them enabled if you will use DVID Voltage offset instead of fixed voltage.

You will also want to set LLC which is under the 3D power menu,
the LLC should be set to Turbo for a slight droop, or Extreme for no droop at all.
I recommend a slight drop of voltage under load, this might help with temperatures.

Load Line Calibration:
This setting can be increased in intensity which will decrease the standard Vdroop setting for the voltages,
the CPU VCore LLC is the most important, and if you are OCing on air you should set Turbo and if on LN2 you should set Extreme.


im not that technical, maybe others here can explain this better then me








took me a while to understand how it works, i only use offset with my oc's,
only not with very high oc's, i dont like very high offset's,
like for 4.8ghz, i needed 0.160V offset, which i found (personally) to much,
but 0.55 or 0.35ish, like the above examples i used, works very well for me

maybe the original anandtech post , where they took it from, explains is better,
http://www.anandtech.com/show/2404/5
thats the one ive read at first,
the other one i found later, when i was searching for something about offset etc,
youre right its a bit more confusing maybe..sorry


----------



## MrHamm

Hey guys! I finally got my Overclock Stable! No errors no BSOD no Stop workers and importantly NO WHEA or Event errors!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Manual Vcore set @ 1.340 at 4.4Ghz. VID is at 1.3160 = Off set at +0.025 - I assume my OC is stable???

Temps reached 89C at one point but most of the time its under 70C. I know VCORE is high for this clock, but I think I really got unlucky with this chip.

The device manager errors in logs was when I reformatted my computer. I ran the test yesterday till just now. And no errors whats so ever.

Note: Memtest86 also passed 12hour mark with no errors (5 passes)

Please confirm that I'm good to go and just enjoy my computer!!!!



Edit: Off set at +0.025


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrHamm*
> 
> Manual Vcore set @ 1.340 at 4.4Ghz. VID is at 1.3160 = Off set ast +0.20 - I assume my OC is stable???


I hope you mean offset is .02 not .2 as you wrote.

With setting an offset you have to round, and we all know that .005 one way or the other can make or break stability. I would recommend picking a time where it is convenient to run the testing for 18 hours with your offset in before assuming everything is perfect, but that is just me.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> I hope you mean offset is .02 not .2 as you wrote.
> 
> With setting an offset you have to round, and we all know that .005 one way or the other can make or break stability. I would recommend picking a time where it is convenient to run the testing for 18 hours with your offset in before assuming everything is perfect, but that is just me.


I agree with you.

But apart from that Hamm - you are good to go


----------



## justanoldman

Hey, TD, do you think it will affect my overclock settings when I switch hard drives? I did all my testing on an old HDD, now I am switching to a Crucial M4 SSD with a fresh install of windows 7. Since all other hardware is the same, I didn't know if I would need to go back and test my overclock settings again.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Hey, TD, do you think it will affect my overclock settings when I switch hard drives? I did all my testing on an old HDD, now I am switching to a Crucial M4 SSD with a fresh install of windows 7. Since all other hardware is the same, I didn't know if I would need to go back and test my overclock settings again.


HDD/SSD shouldn't make any difference - apart from boot speed and read/writes


----------



## croy

hey guys is it okay to use a mix of offset mode and LLC when overclocking? or LLC is only good for manual mode? im thinking of pushing my chip to 4.7 or 4.8 when i get the NH-D14.


----------



## MrHamm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> I hope you mean offset is .02 not .2 as you wrote.
> 
> With setting an offset you have to round, and we all know that .005 one way or the other can make or break stability. I would recommend picking a time where it is convenient to run the testing for 18 hours with your offset in before assuming everything is perfect, but that is just me.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I agree with you.
> 
> But apart from that Hamm - you are good to go


Thanks guys. Sorry I meant Off-set set at +0.025. I ran it for 14hours with the off-set. I should run 18hours again?

Again, Thank you Swag, TD, justanoldman and everyone else on the Community for helping me finally getting stable. I've learned so much and I will def. pass on my limited knowledge to whomever I can.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrHamm*
> 
> Thanks guys. Sorry I meant Off-set set at +0.025. I ran it for 14hours with the off-set. I should run 18hours again?
> 
> Again, Thank you Swag, TD, justanoldman and everyone else on the Community for helping me finally getting stable. I've learned so much and I will def. pass on my limited knowledge to whomever I can.


Sorry, I thought you hadn't run any testing with offset yet, if you were in offset mode and got no errors for 14 hours, you should be good to go.


----------



## HighhBrid

I followed this overclock exactly, but my memory (G.Skill Trident X 2400 MHz) is rated at 1.65V.

I'm running Prime95 currently and every time after starting the test, one minute into it, one of the workers stop with "0 errors, and 0 warnings".

Do I need to set the DRAM voltage at 1.65V? Or does the DRAM have to be undervolted for some reason?

I see the DRAM undervolted in alot of overclocking guides for some reason, is there something i'm missing?


----------



## justanoldman

HighhBrid,
You need to put in the voltage and timings of your specific DRAM, replace the 1.5 and 9-9-9-24 in the guide with the stock settings of your DRAM.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighhBrid*
> 
> I followed this overclock exactly, but my memory (G.Skill Trident X 2400 MHz) is rated at 1.65V.
> 
> I'm running Prime95 currently and every time after starting the test, one minute into it, one of the workers stop with "0 errors, and 0 warnings".
> 
> Do I need to set the DRAM voltage at 1.65V? Or does the DRAM have to be undervolted for some reason?
> 
> I see the DRAM undervolted in alot of overclocking guides for some reason, is there something i'm missing?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> HighhBrid,
> You need to put in the voltage and timings of your specific DRAM, replace the 1.5 and 9-9-9-24 in the guide with the stock settings of your DRAM.


My ram in the guide is rated at:
9-9-9-24-2N with 1.5v
I have 4 sticks so I put 1.55v.

If your ram is rated @ 1.65v - you should put 1.65v in the voltage for ram, make sure your ram settings are all set to what's been tested by the manufacturer.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrHamm*
> 
> Again, Thank you Swag, TD, justanoldman and everyone else on the Community for helping me finally getting stable. I've learned so much and I will def. pass on my limited knowledge to whomever I can.


Glad we could help


----------



## HighhBrid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> HighhBrid,
> You need to put in the voltage and timings of your specific DRAM, replace the 1.5 and 9-9-9-24 in the guide with the stock settings of your DRAM.


Do you think that might also be the reason that I can't POST with the speed set to 2400 MHz? It's not getting enough voltage?

Also, will uping the voltage on my DRAM affect my CPU overclock in any way?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighhBrid*
> 
> Do you think that might also be the reason that I can't POST with the speed set to 2400 MHz? It's not getting enough voltage?
> 
> Also, will uping the voltage on my DRAM affect my CPU overclock in any way?


Well it won't affect your overclock, but it WILL result your stability.
As I said, set it to the rated speeds and voltage given my the ram manufacturer.

As for not posting -> yes that's a huge reason.

Before OC'ing I suggest everyone putting their system to stock, and putting their rated RAM specs - then priming it for 8hrs.
This is to CHECK that STOCK is in fact stable.


----------



## HighhBrid

Ok, thanks for the help Dubbed. I'll do that. I've been Priming for 20 minutes now on full load and the 1.65V configuration seems nice N stable.

My concern was that somehow my stable CPU would inadvertently become unstable from the DRAM voltage change, which I'm sure is possible but doesn't seem to be happening here.

I'll post a followup soon.


----------



## stickg1

Ivy can handle DRAM voltages up to 1.75v no problem. High memory overclocks will increase the heat produced by your Ivy chip because the IMC is on the die. You're best plan of action is to find a stable OC on the CPU with RAM at rated speeds and THEN try to overclock your RAM further once your CPU is stable. It's a bad idea to do both at the same time because it becomes more difficult to figure out which component is causing the instability.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Ivy can handle DRAM voltages up to 1.75v no problem. High memory overclocks will increase the heat produced by your Ivy chip because the IMC is on the die. You're best plan of action is to find a stable OC on the CPU with RAM at rated speeds and THEN try to overclock your RAM further once your CPU is stable. It's a bad idea to do both at the same time because it becomes more difficult to figure out which component is causing the instability.


I don't think his trying to OC his ram.
think he got confused with the 1.55v that's written in the OP vs his rated ram







!


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I don't think his trying to OC his ram.
> think he got confused with the 1.55v that's written in the OP vs his rated ram
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !


Oh okay, how bout them Red Devils today? Sloppy in the 2nd half but a win is a win!!! 7 points clear.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Oh okay, how bout them Red Devils today? Sloppy in the 2nd half but a win is a win!!! 7 points clear.


True, but definitely an exciting game!


----------



## HighhBrid

Yea originally I got CPU OC'd at 4.2 GHz with 1.20V and the RAM at 2133 MHz 1.50V but my RAM is rated at 1.65V which also explains why I couldn't POST when I had it set to 2400 MHz in the first place.

So I setup the CPU OC with 2133 MHz memory speed in place. But I was getting stopped Workers in Prime95, so I the DRAM voltage to the rated 1.65V and low behold, I could run at 2400 MHz. And the CPU OC still seems stable.

Running Prime95 12 hour test to be sure.


----------



## Unit Igor

So i menage to get stable 102.3 x 44 on offset voltage with -0.005.When its in load i got 1,264v,BUT i need to put LLC on Extreme(100%) or it is not stable.So is it danger to have it on Extreme LLC if voltage reach only 1,264?
Just for the record,if i put LLC on to Very High(75%) voltage reach only 1,230 in load and system is not stable.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighhBrid*
> 
> Yea originally I got CPU OC'd st 4.2 GHz with 1.20V and the RAM at 2133 MHz 1.50V but my RAM is rated at 1.65V which also explains why I couldn't POST when I had it set to 2400 MHz in the first place.
> 
> So I setup the CPU OC with 2133 MHz memory speed in place. But I was getting stopped Workers in Prime95, so I the DRAM voltage to the rated 1.65V and low behold, I could run at 2400 MHz. And the CPU OC still seems stable.
> 
> Running Prime95 12 hour test to be sure.


Sounds good, tell me how it goes.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IgorHvar*
> 
> So i menage to get stable 102.3 x 44 on offset voltage with -0.005.When its in load i got 1,264v,BUT i need to put LLC on Extreme(100%) or it is not stable.So is it danger to have it on Extreme LLC if voltage reach only 1,264?
> Just for the record,if i put LLC on to Very High(75%) voltage reach only 1,230 in load and system is not stable.


Fine example why I tell people to use manual when stress-testing and not offset.

First, change LLC to 75%.
Second, change CPU voltage to Manual 1.25000.
Third, attempt to run prime95 for 12 hours.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IgorHvar*
> 
> So i menage to get stable 102.3 x 44 on offset voltage with -0.005.When its in load i got 1,264v,BUT i need to put LLC on Extreme(100%) or it is not stable.So is it danger to have it on Extreme LLC if voltage reach only 1,264?
> Just for the record,if i put LLC on to Very High(75%) voltage reach only 1,230 in load and system is not stable.


What Swag said.
Also, are you using something other than 100.0 for your BCLK?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Sounds good, tell me how it goes.
> Fine example why I tell people to use manual when stress-testing and not offset.
> 
> First, change LLC to 75%.
> Second, change CPU voltage to Manual 1.25000.
> Third, attempt to run prime95 for 12 hours.


4th: A FRESH DINNER ROLL!


----------



## croy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Sounds good, tell me how it goes.
> Fine example why I tell people to use manual when stress-testing and not offset.
> 
> First, change LLC to 75%.
> Second, change CPU voltage to Manual 1.25000.
> Third, attempt to run prime95 for 12 hours.


just curious. why start on manual mode? in my oc i just set my offset to +0.030 w/ LLC set to Medium and im prime95 stable.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *croy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Sounds good, tell me how it goes.
> Fine example why I tell people to use manual when stress-testing and not offset.
> 
> First, change LLC to 75%.
> Second, change CPU voltage to Manual 1.25000.
> Third, attempt to run prime95 for 12 hours.
> 
> 
> 
> just curious. why start on manual mode? in my oc i just set my offset to +0.030 w/ LLC set to Medium and im prime95 stable.
Click to expand...

Luck, it's like saying, I go to a bar and so happens my soul mate is there. Just luck.







Or fate if you believe in that!

Manual because it has less problems during synthetic load and it's also the best way to start because it takes out the problems of instability due to weird OS.


----------



## HighhBrid

Well, after "1 hour, 35 minutes - 0 errors, 0 warnings.
Worker stopped."

It was Worker #5 if it matters.

My CPU is at (42 x 100 MHz) 1.200 V
DRAM is (2400 MHz) 1.65 V

Should I up the vcore and try again? Or maybe the DRAM voltage?

I'm not running particularly hot (77 - 79 - 79 - 78) was the hotter it got.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighhBrid*
> 
> Well, after "1 hour, 35 minutes - 0 errors, 0 warnings.
> Worker stopped."
> 
> It was Worker #5 if it matters.
> 
> My CPU is at (42 x 100 MHz) 1.200 V
> DRAM is (2400 MHz) 1.65 V
> 
> Should I up the vcore and try again? Or maybe the DRAM voltage?
> 
> I'm not running particularly hot (77 - 79 - 79 - 78) was the hotter it got.


Wait, did you OC the RAM? Please revert everything back to stock other than the CPU!


----------



## croy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Luck, it's like saying, I go to a bar and so happens my soul mate is there. Just luck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or fate if you believe in that!
> 
> Manual because it has less problems during synthetic load and it's also the best way to start because it takes out the problems of instability due to weird OS.


ok thanks.


----------



## HighhBrid

The RAM is rated at 2400 MHz 1.65 V

It's the G.Skill Trident X 2400 MHz kit.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231587


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighhBrid*
> 
> The RAM is rated at 2400 MHz 1.65 V
> 
> It's the G.Skill Trident X 2400 MHz kit.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231587


Up the vcore dude







!
You need more volts on the processor - keep going until you have no workers that have stopped in 8-12hrs of p95 testing.
Also do ensure u have the latest version of p95 and the settings as shown in the OP.


----------



## HighhBrid

Yup it is latest and I fill that RAM up lol.

I'm going to kick that vcore up some.


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HighhBrid*
> 
> Yup it is latest and I fill that RAM up lol.
> 
> I'm going to kick that vcore up some.


Actually for testing CPU stability I prefer small FFT's over blend. I test memory with blend.


----------



## HighhBrid

How big should my increments be when upping my vcore? 0.015V?


----------



## stickg1

I try to do the smallest increment my motherboard allows especially for just a failed core. For a BSOD I do two bumps, and if it won't even boot into Windows then maybe a few bumps.


----------



## HighhBrid

Well I can do as little as 0.005 V but it take Prime95 exactly 1 hour and 35 minutes to stop the Worker. So that would be a long time.

But I guess if I have to...


----------



## stickg1

Bump it twice and if it's stable try taking it down one notch later...


----------



## HighhBrid

Ok guys, here's what I've got.

I've been bumping up by increments of 0.005 V. I started at 1.200 V, I am now at 1.215 V.

When I was running Prime at 1.200 V and it would take the test about an hour and a half to error and one of the Workers would stop. Now since the last 2 bumps up (1.210 V and 1.215 V) Prime only takes about a minute and a half to error with a Worker stopping.

I feel like I'm going backwards in progress, should I start back-peddling? I'm going to progress forward for now..


----------



## justanoldman

HighhBrid and anyone else new to this:

Something that I have found that speeds up my determining a vCore for a particular level is using Prime95, Asus AI Suite II, and Windows Event viewer (just click on the start button, and type "event" and you will see it). I have had this procedure identify a vCore as unstable in less than 5 minutes while the same vCore took a standard Prime95 run 5 hours to get a stopped worker.

This might be common knowledge, or me simply being mistaken about something, but it should be useful to people who are brand new at this. Especially those who don't take the time to read everything - and we know there are those out there.

This procedure is done with Prime95 doing a torture test, click custom, and change the Max FFT size number from the default 4096 to 8 (so both the min and max are 8 now). Then type in 90% of your available ram as usual in the memory box. This will do the 800000 tests that run up your temps to near the max you will see in all of prime testing, therefore you get an idea of your max temps at that vCore level in just a few minutes. It is also the test that tends to knock out a lot of my vCores, but if you go through the normal prime testing is takes about 15 minutes to get there.

Have Window Event Viewer open to Custom Views->Administrative Events. This window will not refresh itself, but you can click on Action->Refresh. While you are testing, if an error or warning happens, the window will not update automatically but you will see a "(!)New events Available" just to the right of where it tells you the number of events in your window. Click to refresh the window and if it is a Warning for a WHEA-Logger then stop the Prime95 test. Even if Prime95 is still running fine, just stop the test and move on.

Go to Asus AI Suite click on the Tool button, choose TurboV, and click Manual Mode. Here you can click on CPU Voltage and up your vCore one click, meaning you add .005 to it. Click the Apply button below it, then Yes to the warning box. These changes do not permanently change BIOS but they are active in your current session of windows. This way you save all the time and trouble of restarting, going into BIOS, making the change, hitting f10 to save it, and then waiting for windows to start again.

Go back and do the Prime95 testing with 8 min and max again just like the first time, and wait to see if you get any new WHEA warnings. If you do, then stop Prime95, add one click to vCore and repeat the process. If you make it about 15 minutes with no warnings, then you can restart your machine, go into bios and type in that vCore which had no warnings, then proceed to do a regular Prime95 test as the guide suggests and see if you make it 12 hours. Keep looking for WHEA warnings while doing the Pime95 testing as outlined in the guide also, many times they show up long before Prime95 gets a stopped worker.

Obviously this only works when your machine has minor instabilities at the level you are testing. If you have freezes, BSOD, or serious instability then you will have to restart to BIOS. This usually means you are not terribly close to the vCore you need for stability.

Also some people may not install all the motherboard programs and drivers, but you should get Asus Boot Setting, it lets you click a button and your computer automatically restarts and goes directly to BIOS - it is a convenient time saver.

Hope that help someone out there.


----------



## megawatz

This is good stuff. I'm following this guide and letting my PC set overnight once I do the test for 15min. So far I'm 4.5 @ 1.325v. I've been 5hours without an error at 1.31, so hopefully this will make things go faster.

Plus I got a full ATX case with more fans. Yay air!

I have a radiator and pump, but no clue as to what else I need besides tubes, water, and a water block.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *megawatz*
> 
> This is good stuff. I'm following this guide and letting my PC set overnight once I do the test for 15min. So far I'm 4.5 @ 1.325v. I've been 5hours without an error at 1.31, so hopefully this will make things go faster.
> 
> Plus I got a full ATX case with more fans. Yay air!
> 
> I have a radiator and pump, but no clue as to what else I need besides tubes, water, and a water block.


Compression fittings. Lol, try WCing without those.


----------



## megawatz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Compression fittings. Lol, try WCing without those.


Came with two of them.









5/8 I think? They're 7.49 on frozenpc.com


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *megawatz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Compression fittings. Lol, try WCing without those.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Came with two of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5/8 I think? They're 7.49 on frozenpc.com
Click to expand...

You need 2 for every one component, so you're going to need 8. 2 for the waterblock, 2 for the radiator, 2 for the res, and 2 for the pump.


----------



## megawatz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> You need 2 for every one component, so you're going to need 8. 2 for the waterblock, 2 for the radiator, 2 for the res, and 2 for the pump.


I have a swiftech triple rad quiet-tech with an attached MCP35X. I see that I need another one for the end of it. I got it for a steal. The rad and pump, plus 3 noctura nf12 fans for $40


----------



## Cpowa

Hey guys, I really don't understand.

I'm not stable in offset mode even though my LLC is at 75% and my Vcore under load is superior to my manual Vcore.
What should I do ? Increase my offset (0.125 is already pretty big...) ?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Ps. Excellent explanation by just an old man.


----------



## Cpowa

Yeah, it would have been useful for me before I did my manual Vcore.

But now I don't know what to do.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cpowa*
> 
> Yeah, it would have been useful for me before I did my manual Vcore.
> 
> But now I don't know what to do.


I know I wasn't referring to you bro sorry!
Your offset should be based on your manual and VID ones.
If you have tried them, then it could well be LLC related (try lowering it)


----------



## Cpowa

Well before I was at 50% and got stability issue so someone told me to increase it


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cpowa*
> 
> Well before I was at 50% and got stability issue so someone told me to increase it


Yeah usually increasing would do the trick, but maybe for some decreasing is better.
Play around with it, see how it goes.


----------



## Daedrius

Well, following the guide i added 45 to my Multiplier, but the computer doesnt recognize it; it doesnt get past 42, while the BIOS says it is at 45. Anybody knows what it could be?. Sorry if i explained myself wrong, english isnt my mother language. Thanks in advance.

pst: i7 3770k on a Sabertooth Z77


----------



## megawatz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daedrius*
> 
> Well, following the guide i added 45 to my Multiplier, but the computer doesnt recognize it; it doesnt get past 42, while the BIOS says it is at 45. Anybody knows what it could be?. Sorry if i explained myself wrong, english isnt my mother language. Thanks in advance.
> 
> pst: i7 3770k on a Sabertooth Z77


have you updated your BIOS software? Also, did you try messing with your vCore at all?


----------



## Daedrius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *megawatz*
> 
> have you updated your BIOS software? Also, did you try messing with your vCore at all?


Yes, i updated my BIOS and yeah, changed the vcore too. It doesnt matter what i change, right now i have multiplier to 45 on BIOS, but it doesnt get over 42 on cpuz with prime95 running


----------



## megawatz

Check AI Suite II? See if you can change it there.

Side Note: I'm giving up on 4.5Ghz. No matter what I try, it's not going to be stable for me. I'm already at 1.35v and I'm not taking it any higher. I thought I finally had it last night, and my computer shuts off while I was asleep.







:sadbro:


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *megawatz*
> 
> Check AI Suite II? See if you can change it there.
> 
> Side Note: I'm giving up on 4.5Ghz. No matter what I try, it's not going to be stable for me. I'm already at 1.35v and I'm not taking it any higher. I thought I finally had it last night, and my computer shuts off while I was asleep.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :sadbro:


why did it shut off? any errorcodes?
few days ago i saw someone running prime overnight,
and the computer restarted because windows downloaded updates, and rebooted..lol
is it the rig with 16Gb ram in it?


----------



## megawatz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> why did it shut off? any errorcodes?
> few days ago i saw someone running prime overnight,
> and the computer restarted because windows downloaded updates, and rebooted..lol
> is it the rig with 16Gb ram in it?


I had it set to shut off if the temps hit 100c. WHEA-error about 45 minutes into a stress test with 90% ran useage. I usually let mine sit overnight (I think this is the 4th or 5th time)

and yes, it's the 16GB Rig


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *megawatz*
> 
> I had it set to shut off if the temps hit 100c. WHEA-error about 45 minutes into a stress test with 90% ran useage. I usually let mine sit overnight (I think this is the 4th or 5th time)
> 
> and yes, it's the 16GB Rig


well, you know what to do about whea errors i assume,
but did it shut off because it reached 100C last night?
you have all ram slots filled(4x4) ?


----------



## megawatz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> well, you know what to do about whea errors i assume,
> but did it shut off because it reached 100C last night?
> you have all ram slots filled(4x4) ?


yes, it shut off last night because it reached 100c. I did just put fresh Arctic Silver 5 on the CPU, so I'm assuming it's getting hot because it's hasn't had burn in time yet. I got the WHEA error before my temps reached 100c.

all four slots are filed. 4x4GB GSkill RipjawX. Here's what my setup looks like:


*EDIT: My CPU and Motherboard temps on AI Suite II just went to -60c.....?!?1*


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *megawatz*
> 
> yes, it shut off last night because it reached 100c. I did just put fresh Arctic Silver 5 on the CPU, so I'm assuming it's getting hot because it's hasn't had burn in time yet. I got the WHEA error before my temps reached 100c.
> 
> all four slots are filed. 4x4GB GSkill RipjawX. Here's what my setup looks like:
> 
> 
> *EDIT: My CPU and Motherboard temps on AI Suite II just went to -60c.....?!?1*


looks nice your setup









nah, i used AS5 long time, when it reaches max, its only a few degrees difference (3-5C) compared to when you just applied it,
did you ever try to have the fan on the other side of your cooler? is it pulling air out now, or push?
im asking about the ram, sometimes having 4 sticks in it, can ruin your oc too, if you dont adjust some voltage settings etc,
maybe run 2 sticks till your done finding your stable 4.5ghz oc..

looking at your cooler, a Noctua Nf-12, could it be its just to lite to cool the hothead ivy you have?

edit,
-60C ? ..you live in Siberia and just opened a window? ..lol
must be a bug/hickup in the software youre using


----------



## megawatz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> looks nice your setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nah, i used AS5 long time, when it reaches max, its only a few degrees difference (3-5C) compared to when you just applied it,
> did you ever try to have the fan on the other side of your cooler? is it pulling air out now, or push?
> im asking about the ram, sometimes having 4 sticks in it, can ruin your oc too, if you dont adjust some voltage settings etc,
> maybe run 2 sticks till your done finding your stable 4.5ghz oc..
> 
> looking at your cooler, a Noctua Nf-12, could it be its just to lite to cool the hothead ivy you have?
> 
> edit,
> -60C ? ..you live in Siberia and just opened a window? ..lol
> must be a bug/hickup in the software youre using


I did, but not on this case. I have one fan pointing toward the radiator (mid-right on the picture), that I'm going to put back on the other side of that radiator and see if it helps.

The noctura fans (3 x 120mm) we're part of the killer deal I got with the case. I have a rad and pump, too, but nothing else to cool with yet.

Why take two sticks out and run 8GB, why would it cause any OC errors? I've had RAM issues before when i was running tests from 1.2 on up (0x50 and 0x0a), but I was thinking that the RAM shouldn't be an issue since I've upped the vCore and hadn't had issues since.


----------



## 8vasa8

Hi,
thanks for the guide.
It's my first overclock. I have P8Z77-M pro. Yesterday I started overclock and it was all good. But suddenly when I changed CPU ratio in bios. Bios shows all alright but in windows it shows still 3800 MHz. I don't know what to do now. Because in bios it is normal but not in windows. Core voltage show normally 1.2v in bios and windows.
Sorry for my horrible english


----------



## megawatz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8vasa8*
> 
> Hi,
> thanks for the guide.
> It's my first overclock. I have P8Z77-M pro. Yesterday I started overclock and it was all good. But suddenly when I changed CPU ratio in bios. Bios shows all alright but in windows it shows still 3800 MHz. I don't know what to do now. Because in bios it is normal but not in windows. Core voltage show normally 1.2v in bios and windows.
> Sorry for my horrible english


Did you save the configuration after you changed everything? I save everything on the Asus OC Profile tab so that it stays there. If you're looking for overclocking without having to go into your BIOS every time, use the AI Suite II that should have come with your motherboard.

Try inputting the values in again and saving.


----------



## 8vasa8

Everything is save in bios. When I come back in bios it's 42 ratio but in windows shows 38 ration and I can't change ration in Ration Synchronozing Control it's black. I just uninstall AI Suite II I thought it's doing this.

/edit/ it's working on AI SUITE but I don't understand how.


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *megawatz*
> 
> I did, but not on this case. I have one fan pointing toward the radiator (mid-right on the picture), that I'm going to put back on the other side of that radiator and see if it helps.
> 
> The noctura fans (3 x 120mm) we're part of the killer deal I got with the case. I have a rad and pump, too, but nothing else to cool with yet.
> 
> Why take two sticks out and run 8GB, why would it cause any OC errors? I've had RAM issues before when i was running tests from 1.2 on up (0x50 and 0x0a), but I was thinking that the RAM shouldn't be an issue since I've upped the vCore and hadn't had issues since.


i mention the ram as a possible reason, not saying its because of it,
but ive heard it before so, running 4 sticks makes it harder to oc,
its just to rule out a bad oc because of that.. that all









yea, i saw that later that you have a fan blowing toward the cooler,
using a push/pull should work better then having one fan only blowing some air toward your cooler i think, cant hurt to try right


----------



## davwman

Running into a little issue. When adjusting llc via bios on a mitx asrock z77 from 2-3 (lower is higher) the bios freezes and needs a CMOS clear. Currently trying to get a delidded 3570k stable at 1.25v @ 4.5ghz. I can run prime no problem with 1.25v at level 2 llc, but when trying to go to level 3 it freezes. Is this a case of to little core?


----------



## Mr White

This topic is awesome, thanks *Swag*


----------



## 8vasa8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8vasa8*
> 
> Everything is save in bios. When I come back in bios it's 42 ratio but in windows shows 38 ration and I can't change ration in Ration Synchronozing Control it's black. I just uninstall AI Suite II I thought it's doing this.
> 
> /edit/ it's working on AI SUITE but I don't understand how.


So when I overclock in AI SUITE It doesn't show in bios. What I do wrong?

edit// after restart ratio doesn't stand nowhere. Ratio just restart every time


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8vasa8*
> 
> So when I overclock in AI SUITE It doesn't show in bios. What I do wrong?
> 
> edit// after restart ratio doesn't stand nowhere. Ratio just restart every time


People here have experienced times when whatever you change in BIOS does not take effect when you get into windows. I don't know why it happens, but the only way I found to fix it was to flash the BIOS again. You will lose all your settings and any saved profiles, so you will have to type everything in again. You can try exporting your saved profiles to a usb drive, and reload those after flashing BIOS if you are staying with the same version.


----------



## 8vasa8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> People here have experienced times when whatever you change in BIOS does not take effect when you get into windows. I don't know why it happens, but the only way I found to fix it was to flash the BIOS again. You will lose all your settings and any saved profiles, so you will have to type everything in again. You can try exporting your saved profiles to a usb drive, and reload those after flashing BIOS if you are staying with the same version.


Okay I'll reflash the bios


----------



## Swag

Just wanted to say thanks to all the people who are supporting this guide whether you are using it or you are helping the people who are stuck on something.







I appreciate it a lot!


----------



## paradoxum

How are you guys testing overclocks with an SSD? If my system crashes it causes the ssd to not be recognised by my bios until I power cycle it to get it working again


----------



## justanoldman

Swag, T.D., Stickg1, or any other experts:
Does it make any sense that your o.c. would be stable under the setup of the guide for a certain level, but then just change two power saving options and suddenly you are not stable?

Under Advanced\ CPU Configuration\ CPU Power Management Configuration >
You change:
Enhanced Intel SpeedStep Technology
CPU C1E
from both Enabled (as the guide says) to both of them Disabled.

I tried this as I was testing how my VID would respond to different environments, and discovered that with them enabled it looks like I am stable, but with them disabled I get WHEA errors in less than 15 minutes with an 8k min-max test of Prime95. I thought both of these were just power savers and would have no effect while you are under 100% load from Prime95 testing.

Another weird thing is that with them both of them disabled, Asus AI Suite II will show -65MHz for the BCLK Frequency in Turbo EVO if you try to change the vCore. Obviously -65 makes no sense vs. the 100 it really is, but it happens every time when I disable these two power savers, however it shows 100 as it should when both are enabled.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Swag, T.D., Stickg1, or any other experts:
> Does it make any sense that your o.c. would be stable under the setup of the guide for a certain level, but then just change two power saving options and suddenly you are not stable?
> 
> Under Advanced\ CPU Configuration\ CPU Power Management Configuration >
> You change:
> Enhanced Intel SpeedStep Technology
> CPU C1E
> from both Enabled (as the guide says) to both of them Disabled.
> 
> I tried this as I was testing how my VID would respond to different environments, and discovered that with them enabled it looks like I am stable, but with them disabled I get WHEA errors in less than 15 minutes with an 8k min-max test of Prime95. I thought both of these were just power savers and would have no effect while you are under 100% load from Prime95 testing.
> 
> Another weird thing is that with them both of them disabled, Asus AI Suite II will show -65MHz for the BCLK Frequency in Turbo EVO if you try to change the vCore. Obviously -65 makes no sense vs. the 100 it really is, but it happens every time when I disable these two power savers, however it shows 100 as it should when both are enabled.


Yes, power-saving options are very annoying and they cause more problems than they fix. Probably the main reason why you are experiencing this problem is that you probably have offset still on and when you disable C1E and EIST, you are taking away the clocking down feature. So therefore, you will be running at MAX speed at all times whether you are on idle or full load. But you still have offset and it is lowering your voltage based on the load and not on the clock so you are now unstable.







I hope this made sense!


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Yes, power-saving options are very annoying and they cause more problems than they fix. Probably the main reason why you are experiencing this problem is that you probably have offset still on and when you disable C1E and EIST, you are taking away the clocking down feature. So therefore, you will be running at MAX speed at all times whether you are on idle or full load. But you still have offset and it is lowering your voltage based on the load and not on the clock so you are now unstable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope this made sense!


It makes sense, but I am on manual. I tried it three times: while on manual (no offset), I disable those two and get WHEA warnings quickly, then enable them and I don't. No other changes made.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Yes, power-saving options are very annoying and they cause more problems than they fix. Probably the main reason why you are experiencing this problem is that you probably have offset still on and when you disable C1E and EIST, you are taking away the clocking down feature. So therefore, you will be running at MAX speed at all times whether you are on idle or full load. But you still have offset and it is lowering your voltage based on the load and not on the clock so you are now unstable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope this made sense!
> 
> 
> 
> It makes sense, but I am on manual. I tried it three times: while on manual (no offset), I disable those two and get WHEA warnings quickly, then enable them and I don't. No other changes made.
Click to expand...

Yea, power-saving features are really hard to deal with. I'd say, don't disable them, really there is no point. As long as your LLC is on 75%, then you won't experience the downclock. With 75% LLC, it is basically, idle speed or max speed.







I would say that this problem is probably coming from the motherboard itself and its inability to cope with the power saving features being changed.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Yea, power-saving features are really hard to deal with. I'd say, don't disable them, really there is no point. As long as your LLC is on 75%, then you won't experience the downclock. With 75% LLC, it is basically, idle speed or max speed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would say that this problem is probably coming from the motherboard itself and its inability to cope with the power saving features being changed.


Understood. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Yea, power-saving features are really hard to deal with. I'd say, don't disable them, really there is no point. As long as your LLC is on 75%, then you won't experience the downclock. With 75% LLC, it is basically, idle speed or max speed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would say that this problem is probably coming from the motherboard itself and its inability to cope with the power saving features being changed.
> 
> 
> 
> Understood. Thanks for the help.
Click to expand...

No problem.







Reason why I'm here!


----------



## 8vasa8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> People here have experienced times when whatever you change in BIOS does not take effect when you get into windows. I don't know why it happens, but the only way I found to fix it was to flash the BIOS again. You will lose all your settings and any saved profiles, so you will have to type everything in again. You can try exporting your saved profiles to a usb drive, and reload those after flashing BIOS if you are staying with the same version.


Thank you man, It's workimg. Now I am everclocking just fine







. But I have couple questions. When I complete 12 hours stress-test I must increase voltage by a notch. And than how can I set OFFset mode?


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8vasa8*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> People here have experienced times when whatever you change in BIOS does not take effect when you get into windows. I don't know why it happens, but the only way I found to fix it was to flash the BIOS again. You will lose all your settings and any saved profiles, so you will have to type everything in again. You can try exporting your saved profiles to a usb drive, and reload those after flashing BIOS if you are staying with the same version.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you man, It's workimg. Now I am everclocking just fine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . But I have couple questions. When I complete 12 hours stress-test I must increase voltage by a notch. And than how can I set OFFset mode?
Click to expand...

It might be out of context because I'm far too lazy to read through the last 100 posts.







More patience is a virtue I desperately need! Why must you increase the voltage a by a notch after a 12H prime run? And either me, TD, justanoldman, and/or many others can direct you to offset AFTER, and ONLY AFTER, you are stable on manual for 12 hours on prime!


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8vasa8*
> 
> Thank you man, It's workimg. Now I am everclocking just fine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . But I have couple questions. When I complete 12 hours stress-test I must increase voltage by a notch. And than how can I set OFFset mode?


Like Swag, I am not really sure I understand your question.
My advice is to get 12 hours stable on manual, and I would suggest you do that for more than one multiplier so you can compare the two. Only after you know for sure what level you want for the long term, and where you are perfectly stable do you need to think about offset.


----------



## 8vasa8

I know AFTER stress test but I thought then I finish stress test I must increase the voltage a by a notch for sure. It's that true? And then set the OFFset


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8vasa8*
> 
> I know AFTER stress test but I thought then I finish stress test I must increase the voltage a by a notch for sure. It's that true? And then set the OFFset


You don't have to but it basically adds insurance.


----------



## 8vasa8

okay thank you I'll write here after my stress test. And thank you again for the awesome guide


----------



## megawatz

-_-

Do any of you connect remotely to your computer to check and see how it's doing while its running Prime95?

I'm hitting 100c for some reason during the tests and I have it set to shut down because I don't want the chip to hit TJ Max without me being there.

This waiting for it to fail thing is really bringing me down on getting this stable. Is a 1.33v setting in manual normal for a 4.5Ghz overclock? Am I doing something wrong? Do I just have a crappy chip?

meh.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *megawatz*
> 
> -_-
> 
> Do any of you connect remotely to your computer to check and see how it's doing while its running Prime95?
> 
> I'm hitting 100c for some reason during the tests and I have it set to shut down because I don't want the chip to hit TJ Max without me being there.
> 
> This waiting for it to fail thing is really bringing me down on getting this stable. Is a 1.33v setting in manual normal for a 4.5Ghz overclock? Am I doing something wrong? Do I just have a crappy chip?
> 
> meh.


Probably just a crappy chip. Most of the chips that have been released recently have been awful clockers. My friend's chip needed 1.45 to get 4.6 stable and 1.41 to get 4.5 stable...


----------



## Pawtucket

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Probably just a crappy chip. Most of the chips that have been released recently have been awful clockers. My friend's chip needed 1.45 to get 4.6 stable and 1.41 to get 4.5 stable...


^
This
I have a 'new' chip (bought Dec 26th) and I need 1.32V for 4.4Ghz....didn't want to push it higher, but estimate around 1.4v for 4.5Ghz (that's still below the auto-clock 4.5Ghz that wanted 1.44v...). Seriously, 1.32V for 4.4Ghz....







- This is to be WHEA error free

So it seems that the recent batches are crappy. I'm glad I read this as I was wondering if it was a problem with mine. I'm not happy having to use 1.33V for a 4.4Ghz overclock - thankfully I have decent cooling for what it's worth









Still beats the SNOT out of my Phenom II


----------



## megawatz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pawtucket*
> 
> ^
> This
> I have a 'new' chip (bought Dec 26th) and I need 1.32V for 4.4Ghz....didn't want to push it higher, but estimate around 1.4v for 4.5Ghz (that's still below the auto-clock 4.5Ghz that wanted 1.44v...). Seriously, 1.32V for 4.4Ghz....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - This is to be WHEA error free
> 
> So it seems that the recent batches are crappy. I'm glad I read this as I was wondering if it was a problem with mine. I'm not happy having to use 1.33V for a 4.4Ghz overclock - thankfully I have decent cooling for what it's worth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still beats the SNOT out of my Phenom II


I'm trying 1.34v (1.36v on CPUZ) @4.5Ghz now on a Prime95 test. Have to go to a meeting so if a WHEA error comes up it will email me.

Will update in a bit. God I hope I don't have to go to 1.4v. I'm watercooling eventually anyway. I know that helps lower temps, but does that also help lower voltage? Does delidding also help vCore? Might seems like a stupid question, but it never hurts to find an answer to a question someone might already know.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I got bsods within minutes at 4.8 with 1.35v lol.
5ghz wouldn't boot


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I got bsods within minutes at 4.8 with 1.35v lol.
> 5ghz wouldn't boot


----------



## justanoldman

Well I am a little confused, I was fine with my old HDD and was 17+ hours stable at a certain level with zero issues. Then I installed an M4 SSD as my primary with a fresh install of Window 7.

Now I can't get stable at that vCore, or even a notch up. So the SSD made my otherwise stable system unstable? Does that make any sense?


----------



## Solonowarion

when you say up voltage a notch. how much are we talking about here? Say I bsod at 1.2 vcore at 4.5.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solonowarion*
> 
> when you say up voltage a notch. how much are we talking about here? Say I bsod at 1.2 vcore at 4.5.


Not sure if you are referring to me, but I meant that I can't get stable at 1.280 or 1.285 with the SSD while 1.280 worked perfectly on the HDD.

As to your BSOD that usually means you are not close, and there are not a lot of chips that can do 4.5 at 1.2v. When I get serious instability like BSOD I usually up it at least two notches (a notch being .005 which is the lowest possible increment). In my line of work it would not be called a notch it would be a tick, not sure what computer speak is for the smallest increment.


----------



## Solonowarion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Not sure if you are referring to me, but I meant that I can't get stable at 1.280 or 1.285 with the SSD while 1.280 worked perfectly on the HDD.
> 
> As to your BSOD that usually means you are not close, and there are not a lot of chips that can do 4.5 at 1.2v. When I get serious instability like BSOD I usually up it at least two notches (a notch being .005 which is the lowest possible increment). In my line of work it would not be called a notch it would be a tick, not sure what computer speak is for the smallest increment.


Just to the guide in general. I only had it running for 15 minutes at 4.5 and 1.2 volts. Then raised it. At 4.6 and 1.24 now. should I be going up in smalller increments then?


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solonowarion*
> 
> Just to the guide in general. I only had it running for 15 minutes at 4.5 and 1.2 volts. Then raised it. At 4.6 and 1.24 now. should I be going up in smalller increments then?


Assuming you have already run the Prime95 testing as described in the guide at stock settings in BIOS for 12 hours and had zero instability, then changed all your BIOS settings to match the guide except for you DRAM voltage and timings which are specific to you, the next step is pick a level like 4.3 or 4.5 at most and get stable for 12+ hours via Prime95 testing.

You should not be going from 4.5 to 4.6 unless you have established perfect stability at 4.5. So keep increasing the manual vCore until you are 12+ hours stable at 4.5.


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Not sure if you are referring to me, but I meant that I can't get stable at 1.280 or 1.285 with the SSD while 1.280 worked perfectly on the HDD.
> 
> As to your BSOD that usually means you are not close, and there are not a lot of chips that can do 4.5 at 1.2v. When I get serious instability like BSOD I usually up it at least two notches (a notch being .005 which is the lowest possible increment). In my line of work it would not be called a notch it would be a tick, not sure what computer speak is for the smallest increment.


I don't think your BSOD is instability, I think it's SSD related.


----------



## Bdonedge

So is a negative offset fine? Does it mean anything?

my VID is higher than my Vcore resulting in a negative offset


----------



## Bdonedge

Also, the manual Vcore I entered in the bios, at the EZ screen bios it shows it to be .1 V higher than what the manual Vcore is set. Should I base my offset off of the number I entered or what the EZ bios is telling me it is running at.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bdonedge*
> 
> So is a negative offset fine? Does it mean anything?
> 
> my VID is higher than my Vcore resulting in a negative offset


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bdonedge*
> 
> Also, the manual Vcore I entered in the bios, at the EZ screen bios it shows it to be .1 V higher than what the manual Vcore is set. Should I base my offset off of the number I entered or what the EZ bios is telling me it is running at.


1.Negative offset is fine
2.Use advanced mode not EZ








3.Don't worry, just work on what you put in your bios. As readings can be sometimes off.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bdonedge*
> 
> Also, the manual Vcore I entered in the bios, at the EZ screen bios it shows it to be .1 V higher than what the manual Vcore is set. Should I base my offset off of the number I entered or what the EZ bios is telling me it is running at.


It is OK to have a negative offset, some VID numbers are high and some are low for different chips. Depending on your VID and the required voltage for your multiplier some people can have somewhat large positive offsets while others would have large negative offsets, and all points in between.

You should use the vCore that you type into BIOS for your offset calculation. Be aware though, that you will be rounding some numbers, so you are going to have to test your system again to make sure it can go 12+ hours with no stopped workers or WHEA errors once you choose your offset number. You need to do that because if the rounding you do is just a little off your system may not be getting enough voltage to stay stable. Basically you can't just assume your offset number is perfect without testing it fully.


----------



## LeoKislev

Very nice guide Swag, I'm wondering if you or anyone else could help me with my overclock (I'm relatively new with Intel OC), Ive just followed every step on your guide except the Internal PLL Overvoltage which I didn't enabled it. I didn't know exactly with what manual voltage I had to use to begging with it, I picked 1.25Vcore since I know my CPU on stock settings uses 1.25Vcore for 3.8GHZ TurboBoost (thats what CPU-Z reports) I have one doubt here; when I set my Vcore at 1.25 it displays the number in BIOS with yellow color, does this means that this voltage is actually dangerous?.
I have another observation; with this new Vcore CPU-Z displays a VCore of 1.27 when idle and 1.28v while being stressed in Prime95, shouldnt it be 1.25? since I used manual Vcore in BIOS as your guide suggested.
CoreTemp in idle displays a Vid of 1.1 or 1.0 (I'm not sure I need to check again when I get home), and when being stressed it reports 1.2860 somewhat close to what CPU-Z reports when being stressed, so my question here is what is the real voltage when my system is in idle mode and in load mode?

At the moment my CPU is overclocked to 4.2GHZ stable and my temps are hitting 78C (Tested 2 hours Prime95 Blend with your custom settings, and 2 hours of Battlefield 3 Multiplayer I didn't check the temps when I was gaming but they should be lower than when running prime95), what should I do now? I would want to get a lower Vcore when my system is in idle mode or when I'm web browsing and should I try to lower Vcore with my 4.2GHZ or should I try to reach 4.5-4.4 GHZ with my actual Vcore?

The system I'm Ocing is GIRU
Thanks in advance.


----------



## megawatz

So, the temps outside finally dropped a bit, which is nice.

I'm running 4.5Ghz @ 1.33v right now With the following setup:

Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO with 2 120mm side fans push/pull
one noctura NF12 sitting on top of it, pulling
a 140mm NZXT fan pulling, and then another noctura 120mm pulling out of the top of the case....

too much pull? I'm topping 93c and seriously considering re-doing my thermal paste (again), this time, I'm not spreading it thinly on the cooler and then a thin line on the cpu. I'm just going to spread a pea sized glob over the cpu and call it a day. I think I have too much thermal paste.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LeoKislev*
> 
> Very nice guide Swag, I'm wondering if you or anyone else could help me with my overclock (I'm relatively new with Intel OC), Ive just followed every step on your guide except the Internal PLL Overvoltage which I didn't enabled it. I didn't know exactly with what manual voltage I had to use to begging with it, I picked 1.25Vcore since I know my CPU on stock settings uses 1.25Vcore for 3.8GHZ TurboBoost (thats what CPU-Z reports) I have one doubt here; when I set my Vcore at 1.25 it displays the number in BIOS with yellow color, does this means that this voltage is actually dangerous?.
> I have another observation; with this new Vcore CPU-Z displays a VCore of 1.27 when idle and 1.28v while being stressed in Prime95, shouldnt it be 1.25? since I used manual Vcore in BIOS as your guide suggested.
> CoreTemp in idle displays a Vid of 1.1 or 1.0 (I'm not sure I need to check again when I get home), and when being stressed it reports 1.2860 somewhat close to what CPU-Z reports when being stressed, so my question here is what is the real voltage when my system is in idle mode and in load mode?
> 
> At the moment my CPU is overclocked to 4.2GHZ stable and my temps are hitting 78C (Tested 2 hours Prime95 Blend with your custom settings, and 2 hours of Battlefield 3 Multiplayer I didn't check the temps when I was gaming but they should be lower than when running prime95), what should I do now? I would want to get a lower Vcore when my system is in idle mode or when I'm web browsing and should I try to lower Vcore with my 4.2GHZ or should I try to reach 4.5-4.4 GHZ with my actual Vcore?
> 
> The system I'm Ocing is GIRU
> Thanks in advance.


Filling out your rig in your profile is needed for people to know what hardware you have.

The vCore turning yellow and red is just a warning, anything under 1.3 is not a big deal at all. Don't do 1.4 unless you know a lot about what you are doing, and the area between 1.3 and 1.35 should be OK for long term but I have read different opinions about it.

Every chip and every motherboard is a bit different, I just worked on two different setups extensively, and one setup would add about .030 in the CPU-Z reading vs. what I typed into BIOS, while my new one adds about .010. The software readings are just an estimate, you need a multimeter to know for sure, but what you see in CPU-Z should be reasonably close to what the real voltage is that is going to the CPU.

You need to find the lowest manual vCore that will allow you a 12+ hour Prime95 test will no errors or WHEA warnings. As to 4.2 or 4.5, that is up to you and your chip. Do you want the highest level possible, or just a reasonable overclock? Also, what we want and what our particular chips will let us do are not always the same.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *megawatz*
> 
> So, the temps outside finally dropped a bit, which is nice.
> 
> I'm running 4.5Ghz @ 1.33v right now With the following setup:
> 
> Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO with 2 120mm side fans push/pull
> one noctura NF12 sitting on top of it, pulling
> a 140mm NZXT fan pulling, and then another noctura 120mm pulling out of the top of the case....
> 
> too much pull? I'm topping 93c and seriously considering re-doing my thermal paste (again), this time, I'm not spreading it thinly on the cooler and then a thin line on the cpu. I'm just going to spread a pea sized glob over the cpu and call it a day. I think I have too much thermal paste.


Have you read the .pdf instructions from the Arctic Silver website? I found them helpful for applying paste.
http://www.arcticsilver.com/intel_application_method.html


----------



## LeoKislev

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Filling out your rig in your profile is needed for people to know what hardware you have.
> 
> The vCore turning yellow and red is just a warning, anything under 1.3 is not a big deal at all. Don't do 1.4 unless you know a lot about what you are doing, and the area between 1.3 and 1.35 should be OK for long term but I have read different opinions about it.
> 
> Every chip and every motherboard is a bit different, I just worked on two different setups extensively, and one setup would add about .030 in the CPU-Z reading vs. what I typed into BIOS, while my new one adds about .010. The software readings are just an estimate, you need a multimeter to know for sure, but what you see in CPU-Z should be reasonably close to what the real voltage is that is going to the CPU.
> 
> You need to find the lowest manual vCore that will allow you a 12+ hour Prime95 test will no errors or WHEA warnings. As to 4.2 or 4.5, that is up to you and your chip. Do you want the highest level possible, or just a reasonable overclock? Also, what we want and what our particular chips will let us do are not always the same.


Thanks for the tip, my system appears on my sig now.


----------



## megawatz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Have you read the .pdf instructions from the Arctic Silver website? I found them helpful for applying paste.
> http://www.arcticsilver.com/intel_application_method.html


They told me to use the vertical line, but then I read somewhere else that it's good to tint the cooler, too. But I'm re-applying the paste after I run a Prime95 test...again.

Hopefully since the ambient temps here have dropped from 24c to 20c. Haven't hit 93c yet.


----------



## paradoxum

What are you doing when hitting 93c, prime 95? for how long? Curious as i'm running 4.5ghz with 1.3v also


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paradoxum*
> 
> What are you doing when hitting 93c, prime 95? for how long? Curious as i'm running 4.5ghz with 1.3v also


usually over 1-3hrs.

Or just hit up IBT for a lil while


----------



## megawatz

YES! YES! YESSSSSSSSSSSS!

8 Hours stable on Prime95! 4.5Ghz at 1.33v. Not stopping there, though. Going for 12+hours at least.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Bdonedge

Out of curiosity how come the OC from 3.5 to 4.3 doesn't require a big jump in Vcore, yet 4.4 and 4.5 require a pretty large jump? Do they struggle a lot with 4.5 for some reason?


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bdonedge*
> 
> Out of curiosity how come the OC from 3.5 to 4.3 doesn't require a big jump in Vcore, yet 4.4 and 4.5 require a pretty large jump? Do they struggle a lot with 4.5 for some reason?


the big jumps in vcore arent that big upto 4.5ghz most of the time,
at 4.8ghz and higher the real jumps start to show..

for my chip going from 4.6 to 4.7ghz was going from 1.280 to about 1.3V vcore,
but for 4.8ghz i needed 1.420V vcore, 4.9ghz 1.510V, 5.0ghz i didnt even try ..lol prolly about 1.6-1.620V vcore,
talking stable oc's here of course, not some quick runs


----------



## Bdonedge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> the big jumps in vcore arent that big upto 4.5ghz most of the time,
> at 4.8ghz and higher the real jumps start to show..
> 
> for my chip going from 4.6 to 4.7ghz was going from 1.280 to about 1.3V vcore,
> but for 4.8ghz i needed 1.420V vcore, 4.9ghz 1.510V, 5.0ghz i didnt even try ..lol prolly about 1.6-1.620V vcore,
> talking stable oc's here of course, not some quick runs


I am running 4.3 @ 1.208-1.216 (CPUZ changes at load between these two) and I just feel like that's real low I guess


----------



## megawatz

I think I'm going to try to turn my vCore down just a notch or two, to see if I can pass 8-hours. If I passed 15 last night, then 1.31 at 8 hours would suffice for me.

Also, I'm finally trying to build my watercooling system. Waiting to hear back about a Raystorm Block. Thinking about getting the Swiftech Mini Res.


----------



## morta

hello all im back again just curious to no since i can get a stable 4.5ghz with a vcore 1.245 how far could i realisticly push this thing for a 24/7 overclock without loosing life on the chip? i read earlyer somone say as soon as u go beyond the voltage safe limit 1.5 it starts to degrade the chip. is it even worth going beyond 4.5ghz?


----------



## LeoKislev

I just passed a 12 hrs prime95 blend stress testing in my rig at @4.2GHZ with 1.20 Vcore (max temps 68C), I think I'm going to stay at that value for now, what should I do to bring my Vcore lower when my rig is in idle mode or web browsing?


----------



## megawatz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morta*
> 
> hello all im back again just curious to no since i can get a stable 4.5ghz with a vcore 1.245 how far could i realisticly push this thing for a 24/7 overclock without loosing life on the chip? i read earlyer somone say as soon as u go beyond the voltage safe limit 1.5 it starts to degrade the chip. is it even worth going beyond 4.5ghz?


Yes, if you have the right tools. I've heard some ivy chips pushing 4.8Ghz - 5Ghz watercooled, but that also depends on if you have a good chip.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morta*
> 
> hello all im back again just curious to no since i can get a stable 4.5ghz with a vcore 1.245 how far could i realisticly push this thing for a 24/7 overclock without loosing life on the chip? i read earlyer somone say as soon as u go beyond the voltage safe limit 1.5 it starts to degrade the chip. is it even worth going beyond 4.5ghz?


1.55v is intel's MAX on a spreadsheet (if you can find it)
HOWEVER, you should stick to under 1.35v as that's what was advertised to people.
1.35v being for longevity and not just a short 5ghz attempt.

Of course, bear in mind temps again Morta - higher voltage = higher temps.

So 1.35v might be your max voltage, but 105c/95c is a MUCH bigger limit to watch out for.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LeoKislev*
> 
> I just passed a 12 hrs prime95 blend stress testing in my rig at @4.2GHZ with 1.20 Vcore (max temps 68C), I think I'm going to stay at that value for now, what should I do to bring my Vcore lower when my rig is in idle mode or web browsing?


Windows power options to balanced, rather than max performance.
And making sure C1 is enabled (c-states)








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *megawatz*
> 
> Yes, if you have the right tools. I've heard some ivy chips pushing 4.8Ghz - 5Ghz watercooled, but that also depends on if you have a good chip.


Mega - congratz on the stability!


----------



## megawatz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Mega - congratz on the stability!


Thanks!

Does watercooling help lower vCore at all? or is that a set-in-stone thing? I know that's a dumb question, but just curious.


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *megawatz*
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Does watercooling help lower vCore at all? or is that a set-in-stone thing? I know that's a dumb question, but just curious.


no dumb questions, only dumb answers ..lol









nope, doesnt change anything, vcore wise, not on air/water anyways


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *megawatz*
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Does watercooling help lower vCore at all? or is that a set-in-stone thing? I know that's a dumb question, but just curious.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> no dumb questions, only dumb answers ..lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nope, doesnt change anything, vcore wise, not on air/water anyways


Yeah it won't change anything vcore related.
But the one thing it will mean is higher potential clocks.
Say at 1.35v for 4.8ghz - you are hitting 100c with an air cooler
With a liquid, you might hit 90c
and with water you might hit 80c.


----------



## megawatz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Yeah it won't change anything vcore related.
> But the one thing it will mean is higher potential clocks.
> Say at 1.35v for 4.8ghz - you are hitting 100c with an air cooler
> With a liquid, you might hit 90c
> and with water you might hit 80c.


I was shocked to see that I hit 87c max on my 15hr test, on air. lol.


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Yeah it won't change anything vcore related.
> But the one thing it will mean is higher potential clocks.
> Say at 1.35v for 4.8ghz - you are hitting 100c with an air cooler
> With a liquid, you might hit 90c
> and with water you might hit 80c.


lol, but that was not what he was asking

















"1.55v is intel's MAX on a spreadsheet (if you can find it)"

o, and about the vcore max you mentioned, its no where to find in any data sheet from intel








trust me, been on it for weeks..lol
if anything, its the VID range,

that everyone is using as, "intels states", or "intel says 1.52V vcore max"..

maybe you mean the max thats been used in sin0822's guide,

hes well known, and higly respected all around, so peeps think thats the truth,
and also use the, "intel rec max 1.52V", thats in this graph see








but hes talking about the same VID as i show you in the above graph,
the 1.55V hes using, is what _he_ thinks ivy can handle, no where to find in intel data,
Intel doesnt give any vcore max for ivy


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Ah ha - cool Dutch!
Thanks for the clarification









So we can push anything without degradation?


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Ah ha - cool Dutch!
> Thanks for the clarification
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So we can push anything without degradation?


i wish i could give a clear answer totally dubbed, really...
from what i learned in our delidded club so far,
i can say, its safe upto 1.45V, but you know some of us over there push higher vcores then that,
hokies is running his on 1.55V for months now, without any signs of degradation,
im gonna run 1.420V from today on, will keep you posted if anything happens to it









like the sin0822 graph shows too, where he states,

"recommended range on air/h2o 1.3-1.45V"

he knows what hes talking about right, well, i hope so, otherwise im screwed in a few months ...LOL
"recommended" and "maximum" are 2 different things


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> i wish i could give a clear answer totally dubbed, really...
> from what i learned in our delidded club so far,
> i can say, its safe upto 1.45V, but you know some of us over there push higher vcores then that,
> hokies is running his on 1.55V for months now, without any signs of degradation,
> im gonna run 1.420V from today on, will keep you posted if anything happens to it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> like the sin0822 graph shows too, where he states,
> 
> "recommended range on air/h2o 1.3-1.45V"
> 
> he knows what hes talking about right, well, i hope so, otherwise im screwed in a few months ...LOL
> "recommended" and "maximum" are 2 different things


haha yeah


----------



## megawatz

I don't feel so bad now that I've got it at 4.5Ghz @1.33v, maybe I should try for 4.8Ghz on air....at like 1.41v. :lol:


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *megawatz*
> 
> I don't feel so bad now that I've got it at 4.5Ghz @1.33v, maybe I should try for 4.8Ghz on air....at like 1.41v. :lol:


well, if temps permit of course,
but you already hit 87C at 4.5ghz running prime?
mine runs ibt at 4.8ghz, 1.420V vcore, 71C hottest core see..
(to)high temps are another cause for degrading chips..besides vcore


----------



## LeoKislev

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Windows power options to balanced, rather than max performance.
> And making sure C1 is enabled (c-states)


Windows power is set to balanced and C1 is enabled, do I need to enable C3 AND C6 too?
My CPU clocks to 1600 mhz in idle mode but it still uses 1.2v when idling.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LeoKislev*
> 
> Windows power is set to balanced and C1 is enabled, do I need to enable C3 AND C6 too?
> My CPU clocks to 1600 mhz in idle mode but it still uses 1.2v when idling.


Nop don't such the other C-states (keep it as it is in the guide)! Your CPU is downclocking correctly in idle then/
What you are talking about is OFFSET.

You are on MANUAL voltage correct?
If so, then read (in my sig) my offset guide.
That will then downclock your voltage whilst on idle


----------



## VonDutch

i disable C3/C6, only C1 enabled.. C3/C6 are the deeper sleep states, cores powered down etc..

C1E Halt: while similar reduces Clock speed by adjusting the multiplier (Core clock to system bus ratio) and to some degree VID. (voltage) this is a more common occurrence with light use
or on today case of Multicore shutting down a core or 2.

C3, C6. This is a deeper sleep with a complete core(s) shut down (Gate off) and no voltage/Data at all. harder to recover from quickly, previous data is cached elsewhere and needs to be re-cached in L3 memory
to re initialize full muliticore, multithread use. Part of Core parking
http://download.intel.com/design/pro...=tech_tb+paper

srry TD, ill shut it now ..lol ..laters


----------



## LeoKislev

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Nop don't such the other C-states (keep it as it is in the guide)! Your CPU is downclocking correctly in idle then/
> What you are talking about is OFFSET.
> 
> You are on MANUAL voltage correct?
> If so, then read (in my sig) my offset guide.
> That will then downclock your voltage whilst on idle


Thanks for your help, I appreciate it.
Yes I'm on manual voltage
My Vcore on load according to CPU-Z is 1.21 although its 1.2v in BIOS, my VID is 1.2860 using core temp when stress testing (I wonder why I have such a high VID), so according to your formula is:

Offset= 1.21 - 1.2860= -0.076

So rounded will be -0.075, is there any problem with offset being negative? what does it mean? I'm wondering if moving from manual to offset could bring some instability problems?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> i disable C3/C6, only C1 enabled.. C3/C6 are the deeper sleep states, cores powered down etc..
> 
> C1E Halt: while similar reduces Clock speed by adjusting the multiplier (Core clock to system bus ratio) and to some degree VID. (voltage) this is a more common occurrence with light use
> or on today case of Multicore shutting down a core or 2.
> 
> C3, C6. This is a deeper sleep with a complete core(s) shut down (Gate off) and no voltage/Data at all. harder to recover from quickly, previous data is cached elsewhere and needs to be re-cached in L3 memory
> to re initialize full muliticore, multithread use. Part of Core parking
> http://download.intel.com/design/pro...=tech_tb+paper
> 
> srry TD, ill shut it now ..lol ..laters


LOL WHY!?
The explanations are really good!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LeoKislev*
> 
> Thanks for your help, I appreciate it.
> Yes I'm on manual voltage
> My Vcore on load according to CPU-Z is 1.21 although its 1.2v in BIOS, my VID is 1.2860 using core temp when stress testing (I wonder why I have such a high VID), so according to your formula is:
> 
> Offset= 1.21 - 1.2860= -0.076
> 
> So rounded will be -0.075, is there any problem with offset being negative? what does it mean? I'm wondering if moving from manual to offset could bring some instability problems?


None at all - that's correct.
Negative only means your VID is larger - nothing to worry about or be scared about








As for offset - no it will be perfectly stable.
If you have concerns (and were previously stable on manual) then re-run prime for maybe 2hrs (rather than the recommended 8-12 on manual) to double check - if nothing fails - you are good to go







!


----------



## justanoldman

I've been looking around for any info on ivy degradation, and I can't really find any. There are people posting that they have a vCore above 1.35v and been folding many hours a day for many months and don't have any problems. But how old again is ivy? We are not going to know what happens to a 1.45v+ chip that has good temps because they delidded it for a few years. I am not sure anyone knows if high vCore will degrade your chip enough so you need .010 more over 3 years which is nothing, or make your chip basically useless for overclocking in just a couple years.

From my personal experience I think my chip degraded in one week while never going over 1.35 or 90c, so who is to say? I posted an 18 hour run here with zero issues at 1.345, now 1.360 won't do it. Does Intel still have that $25 insurance?


----------



## megawatz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> I've been looking around for any info on ivy degradation, and I can't really find any. There are people posting that they have a vCore above 1.35v and been folding many hours a day for many months and don't have any problems. But how old again is ivy? We are not going to know what happens to a 1.45v+ chip that has good temps because they delidded it for a few years. I am not sure anyone knows if high vCore will degrade your chip enough so you need .010 more over 3 years which is nothing, or make your chip basically useless for overclocking in just a couple years.
> 
> From my personal experience I think my chip degraded in one week while never going over 1.35 or 90c, so who is to say? I posted an 18 hour run here with zero issues at 1.345, now 1.360 won't do it. Does Intel still have that $25 insurance?


I just delidded and have trouble being stable at 1.33 now. I'm getting a WHEA error during Prime95, but my ambient temps have changed, yet that shouldnt change anything. My temps aren't reaching high levels.


----------



## Razor 116

I'm getting the "0x50 = RAM timings/Frequency unstable" at stock ram timings and frequency, the only change is that everything was on auto i.e. timings. I'm guessing my RAM is defective or maybe it's my overclock as this only appears when I'm stress testing a higher OC.

My RAM is Corsair Vengeance 8GB (2x4GB)

Any insight is appreciated.


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> I've been looking around for any info on ivy degradation, and I can't really find any. There are people posting that they have a vCore above 1.35v and been folding many hours a day for many months and don't have any problems. But how old again is ivy? We are not going to know what happens to a 1.45v+ chip that has good temps because they delidded it for a few years. I am not sure anyone knows if high vCore will degrade your chip enough so you need .010 more over 3 years which is nothing, or make your chip basically useless for overclocking in just a couple years.
> 
> From my personal experience I think my chip degraded in one week while never going over 1.35 or 90c, so who is to say? I posted an 18 hour run here with zero issues at 1.345, now 1.360 won't do it. Does Intel still have that $25 insurance?


they do,
but you have to purchase the insurance within 1 year of buying your chip








http://click.intel.com/tuningplan/
The Plan provides a one-time replacement: (i) only applicable to the replacement of Eligible Processors (defined below) and
*(ii) only when the Plan is purchased within one (1) year of the purchase of the Eligible Processor*. The Plan may only be purchased from the Plan website


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> I've been looking around for any info on ivy degradation, and I can't really find any. There are people posting that they have a vCore above 1.35v and been folding many hours a day for many months and don't have any problems. But how old again is ivy? We are not going to know what happens to a 1.45v+ chip that has good temps because they delidded it for a few years. I am not sure anyone knows if high vCore will degrade your chip enough so you need .010 more over 3 years which is nothing, or make your chip basically useless for overclocking in just a couple years.
> 
> From my personal experience I think my chip degraded in one week while never going over 1.35 or 90c, so who is to say? I posted an 18 hour run here with zero issues at 1.345, now 1.360 won't do it. Does Intel still have that $25 insurance?


A high Vcore along with a high 90C is a bad combination, I think a 1.4 Vcore with lower temps (under 70C) is a good combination!


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> A high Vcore along with a high 90C is a bad combination, I think a 1.4 Vcore with lower temps (under 70C) is a good combination!


i was talking about some stuff with feniks yesterday, came to talk about degradation,
i rep'd him for this explanation..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feniks*
> 
> yes, WHEA is strictly related to vcore being too low for the stress at given moment. however there is one more variable to that - BIOS. I see that all newer ASUS MVE BIOSes are slightly less stable or "variable" between warm restarts. it may be (and probably is) that BIOS adjusts some automatic settings in a slightly different way during warm restart then it does during cold start, namely I am talking about "Skews" related to BCLK and CPU vcore. I believe adjusting those manually makes the floating stable vcore more stable ... or one could just up it a bit (2 notches is usually enough) to compensate for fluctuations and leave those settings on auto.
> 
> One thing to know if degradation occurred in real, is to shutdown the comp, cu the power let it discharge or even let components cool down a bit, then boot it up to lowest recorded OC config from past (I hope you all have notes with your OC configs and settings written down that made it stable under e.g. Cinebench) and compare at exactly same manner as recorded (that also implies using the same BIOS revision). degradation usually occurs at base voltage, which means across all OC speeds always calling for more vcore than in past.


if your stock, or lower oc's need more vcore then before, you can say its degrading,
if you need a bit more vcore at your higher oc's, you need to check if it is the same with the other lower oc's too









i remember a few weeks ago, i thought my chip degraded too at very high oc's, but had to do with some other things,
then i checked my other lower oc's, and compared that to the notes i made, what i needed back then to make it stable etc,
there was, and is no change in any of them, so it was just me being worried ..lol


----------



## 8vasa8

Hey guys. I finished my 12 hours stress test







with 1.22v, ratio 45. And my temps were 65-75C. So what to do now with OFFset? And every setting in the bios stay like in the guide? My vid is 1,2009-1,2059 (Core temp)


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8vasa8*
> 
> Hey guys. I finished my 12 hours stress test
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with 1.22v, ratio 45. And my temps were 65-75C. So what to do now with OFFset? And every setting in the bios stay like in the guide? My vid is 1,2009-1,2059 (Core temp)


If you are happy with that level and know you are stable, then just go into BIOS and change CPU Voltage from Manual Mode to Offset Mode. Since your VID is lower than your vCore you will make it a "+" sign, then type in your offset number.

When you say you have 1.22v, do you mean you have 1.220 typed into BIOS for Manual mode or that is the number you are seeing in CPU-Z? To calculate your offset you calculate Manual vCore (what you type in bios) - VID = offset. For the VID number, the normal way is to take the number that is most common when under load. I have seen that not work before though, so you may have to take your lowest VID under load. You will have to test after you set your offset to make sure it works.

Post all the VID numbers you see while under load, and what you have typed into BIOS for CPU Voltage, and I can give you some further guidance.


----------



## 8vasa8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> If you are happy with that level and know you are stable, then just go into BIOS and change CPU Voltage from Manual Mode to Offset Mode. Since your VID is lower than your vCore you will make it a "+" sign, then type in your offset number.
> 
> When you say you have 1.22v, do you mean you have 1.220 typed into BIOS for Manual mode or that is the number you are seeing in CPU-Z? To calculate your offset you calculate Manual vCore (what you type in bios) - VID = offset. For the VID number, the normal way is to take the number that is most common when under load. I have seen that not work before though, so you may have to take your lowest VID under load. You will have to test after you set your offset to make sure it works.
> 
> Post all the VID numbers you see while under load, and what you have typed into BIOS for CPU Voltage, and I can give you some further guidance.


So in the bios vcore is 1.220 and my VID in coretemp is 1.2009-1.2059 (under load). That is stable for me and I am happy with this level.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8vasa8*
> 
> So in the bios vcore is 1.220 and my VID in coretemp is 1.2009-1.2059 (under load). That is stable for me and I am happy with this level.


1.220 - 1.2009 = .0191, we round to .020
1.220 - 1.2059 = .0141, we round to .015

So .015 might work for your offset, and .020 should work unless something is wrong. So you should test .015 and see if you can go 12+ hours with no stopped workers or WHEA warnings. If you don't want to take the time, then just test .020 for 12+ hours, it should work.


----------



## 8vasa8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> 1.220 - 1.2009 = .0191, we round to .020
> 1.220 - 1.2059 = .0141, we round to .015
> 
> So .015 might work for your offset, and .020 should work unless something is wrong. So you should test .015 and see if you can go 12+ hours with no stopped workers or WHEA warnings. If you don't want to take the time, then just test .020 for 12+ hours, it should work.


Okay thank you


----------



## 8vasa8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8vasa8*
> 
> Okay thank you


So I check VID again and it was 1.1959 - 1.2200. I recalculated

1.2200 - 1.1959 = 0.025
1.2200 - 1.2059 = 0.015

I set 0.025 to OFFset but when I start test in CPU-Z vcore is only about 1.180v. Follows BSOD of course.

What I dit wrong?


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8vasa8*
> 
> So I check VID again and it was 1.1959 - 1.2200. I recalculated
> 
> 1.2200 - 1.1959 = 0.025
> 1.2200 - 1.2059 = 0.015
> 
> I set 0.025 to OFFset but when I start test in CPU-Z vcore is only about 1.180v. Follows BSOD of course.
> 
> What I dit wrong?


You changed Manual to Offset, made the offset sign positive (a "+" in the box) then typed in .025 for the offset? Did you make any other changes anywhere? Did you go back into BIOS and make sure the changes you made are still there? You may want to go through the pictures in the guide just to make sure all the settings are still correct.


----------



## paradoxum

Is 4.5Ghz @ 1.25v a good voltage for that clock? Haven't stress tested but I have been playing BF3/Hawken all day and no crashses or restarts, I don't want to break my new SSD by stress testing and having my PC freeze / shutdown / sudden power loss killing the SSD.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paradoxum*
> 
> Is 4.5Ghz @ 1.25v a good voltage for that clock? Haven't stress tested but I have been playing BF3/Hawken all day and no crashses or restarts, I don't want to break my new SSD by stress testing and having my PC freeze / shutdown / sudden power loss killing the SSD.


There are chips that do 4.5 at 1.2 and others need over 1.35, so I would say you are better than average.

In my opinion you really need to do the stress test as the guide prescribes, otherwise you may face issues in the future. If you are afraid of serious instabilty then work your way backwards. If 1.25v is working fine for you, I can't see the stress test giving you freezes or BSOD, but you can start a little higher, see if it works and then lower your vCore. If you watch for WHEA errors and stopped workers in real time and see any problems, you can stop Prime95 before any serious instability happens when you are working your vCore down as apposed to up.


----------



## paradoxum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> There are chips that do 4.5 at 1.2 and other need over 1.35, so I would say you are better than average.
> 
> In my opinion you really need to do the stress test as the guide prescribes, otherwise you may face issues in the future. If you are afraid of serious instabilty then work your way backwards. If 1.25v is working fine for you, I can't see the stress test giving you freezes or BSOD, but you can start a little higher, see if it works and then lower your vCore. If you watch for WHEA errors and stopped workers in real time and see any problems, you can stop Prime95 before any serious instability happens when you are working your vCore down as apposed to up.


What kind of issues in the future do you mean, could you elaborate on that?


----------



## 8vasa8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> You changed Manual to Offset, made the offset sign positive (a "+" in the box) then typed in .025 for the offset? Did you make any other changes anywhere? Did you go back into BIOS and make sure the changes you made are still there? You may want to go through the pictures in the guide just to make sure all the settings are still correct.


I checked and changes are made. Yes I got +. But in power managment: cpu ratio is auto and in cpu power managment contifiguration: cpu ratio is auto. But in 1-Core Ratio Limit ► is 45. Is that normal?


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paradoxum*
> 
> What kind of issues in the future do you mean, could you elaborate on that?


I am no expert, others here can give you more information, but if you never stress test your overclock as prescribed here then you don't really know if you are stable or not. Instability, however minor, can creep up at the wrong time. I have not read about many people who overclock their machine and don't stress test it. If you are not stable programs could crash, others may install or update incorrectly, the operating system may have problems, etc.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8vasa8*
> 
> I checked and changes are made. Yes I got +. But in power managment: cpu ratio is auto and in cpu power managment contifiguration: cpu ratio is auto. But in 1-Core Ratio Limit ► is 45. Is that normal?


CPU Ratio should be a number, the multiplier you want to use, 45 in your case. Go to page 81 of this guide (you can click on the ... and type in 81) and look through all of TD's pics. Does every entry in your BIOS match those (except for specific DRAM voltage and timings)?


----------



## 8vasa8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> CPU Ratio should be a number, the multiplier you want to use, 45 in your case. Go to page 81 of this guide (you can click on the ... and type in 81) and look through all of TD's pics. Does every entry in your BIOS match those (except for specific DRAM voltage and timings)?


CPU PLL volatage I can't change is default on 1.8. Digi + power control I don't have too much setings like in the picture. And i change ratio in But in power managment and it changed in cpu power managment contifiguration too. But every else I have the same

Still 1.180 in cpu-z


----------



## chip94

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8vasa8*
> 
> So I check VID again and it was 1.1959 - 1.2200. I recalculated
> 
> 1.2200 - 1.1959 = 0.025
> 1.2200 - 1.2059 = 0.015
> 
> I set 0.025 to OFFset but when I start test in CPU-Z vcore is only about 1.180v. Follows BSOD of course.
> 
> What I dit wrong?


I personally think bothering with offset voltage is a waste of time. Its not going to save you that much power or lower temps by a huge margin anyway.

Have you found a fixed vcore for your overclock?


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8vasa8*
> 
> CPU PLL volatage I can't change is default on 1.8. Digi + power control I don't have too much setings like in the picture. And i change ratio in But in power managment and it changed in cpu power managment contifiguration too. But every else I have the same
> 
> Still 1.180 in cpu-z


You have the most recent BIOS update?
If you do, and your screens look different than the guide, then I don't know enough to help you, sorry.
Put your settings back to manual (where you know they work and are stable).

Then hopefully Swag, T.D., or someone else can help you since your BIOS screens don't look like the guide.


----------



## 8vasa8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chip94*
> 
> I personally think bothering with offset voltage is a waste of time. Its not going to save you that much power or lower temps by a huge margin anyway.
> 
> Have you found a fixed vcore for your overclock?


Yes I found it. 12 hours test passed yesterday
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> You have the most recent BIOS update?
> If you do, and your screens look different than the guide, then I don't know enough to help you, sorry.
> Put your settings back to manual (where you know they work and are stable).
> 
> Then hopefully Swag, T.D., or someone else can help you since your BIOS screens don't look like the guide.


It's a newer version. I'll try. But one guy wrote he didnt have this settings neither with the same mother board


----------



## justanoldman

What version of Prime95 are you guys using? I have been using 27.7, then I tried 27.9 today.

So far there is a very big difference, I am not sure what to make of it. Anyone else tried both versions?


----------



## Iceycold

So while waiting for my 2nd H100i RMA I got curious about something.. If i OC to say 4.2, does my cpu run at that speed always or just when a game is running/other intense application other than just browsing the internet?


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> What version of Prime95 are you guys using? I have been using 27.7, then I tried 27.9 today.
> 
> So far there is a very big difference, I am not sure what to make of it. Anyone else tried both versions?


The only difference that I'm aware of are some minor bug fixes. Either way I'd suggest using 27.9.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iceycold*
> 
> So while waiting for my 2nd H100i RMA I got curious about something.. If i OC to say 4.2, does my cpu run at that speed always or just when a game is running/other intense application other than just browsing the internet?


It will stay at 4.2GHz if you disable the power saving features (EIST/Speedstep). Another thing you could try doing is undervolting. I take it you are using the stock cooler?


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*
> 
> The only difference that I'm aware of are some minor bug fixes. Either way I'd suggest using 27.9.


I have been testing it today. 27.7 generates WHEA warnings in 2 to 3 minutes, so you know that vCore won't work, while 27.9 took over an hour with no changes done. I will test it more, but there was no question that 27.7 generates WHEA way, way faster than 27.9 in all 10+ tests that I have done.


----------



## VonDutch

im using Cinebench as first test, when looking for vcores with new oc's,
its quick, runs cool, and also generates whea's very fast if its not stable


----------



## shelly808

Okay I followed the tutorial step by step to OC my i7-3770k

I started off doing 4.2Ghz. Core voltage 1.200v, I did the prime test using 90% of my memory for 15 minutes. I noticed the max temp was 73C, and it usually stays between 65C-72C. So I guess I'm successful at OC then?

Is that a safe temp 73C? I also notice in windows while testing under prime, t hat some warning came up saying +3.3v. I didnt catch it fast enough, but do you guys know what that could've been and should I be worried?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

15 mins a stable oc? Sure it means that you are getting there. Temps wise that's more than five. 105c is your limit, aim for under 95c.
Test that for 12 hrs, then you're stable.


----------



## paradoxum

So aside from the default settings in the OP is there nothing else we can tweak to try and get a better/more stable OC or are we simply limited by our chip at that point?


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paradoxum*
> 
> So aside from the default settings in the OP is there nothing else we can tweak to try and get a better/more stable OC or are we simply limited by our chip at that point?


Unless you're going for 4.8GHz+ there isn't much you need to change. When you start getting up into the 5.0GHz+ range there are other settings that need to be manipulated. Overclocking Sandy and Ivy are relatively easy and this guide is mostly meant to get anyone up and running 4.3-4.6GHz fairly easily. Beyond that, it is very hardware dependent, you have to have a chip that wants to play ball, you have to have good cooling on the VRMs and a quality phase control, etc.


----------



## justanoldman

I have tested this many times. I put my overclock at a level 3 clicks under what I know is stable, and I know that I failed at that level many times.

Prime95 27.7 generate a WHEA warning in 2 minutes under the 8k min/max test.
Prime95 27.9 passes the 8K test with no issues, and takes over an hour to generate a WHEA.
Cinebench 1.5 has zero problems or WHEA.

I honestly don't see how anything is better than 27.7 at this point. Am I missing something?


----------



## thebigrobbyrob

Maybe there isnt an easy answer for this, but I only want a mild OC (4.0 to 4.2) and am trying to figure out what settings I dont need to have on "extreme" because I dont need them to be. I also noticed that If i keep the voltage on "Auto", it will go down when the CPU is idle but when i specify a voltage, it stays at that voltage, even on idle. I like that the voltage will decrease some on idle, but 1.20 seems a bit high for a 4.0 OC (1.26 for 4.2) so i am willing to not do auto. Since I have been an AMD owner for the longest time, any assistance would be great (everything seems a bit different on an Intel system).

...After reading my ramble (Im pretty scatter brained), I guess my question would be is there any changes that I should make to the guide on page 1 to get my mild OC and could anyone point me to a good starting voltage (I thought maybe 1.18V for 4.2).


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebigrobbyrob*
> 
> Maybe there isnt an easy answer for this, but I only want a mild OC (4.0 to 4.2) and am trying to figure out what settings I dont need to have on "extreme" because I dont need them to be. I also noticed that If i keep the voltage on "Auto", it will go down when the CPU is idle but when i specify a voltage, it stays at that voltage, even on idle. I like that the voltage will decrease some on idle, but 1.20 seems a bit high for a 4.0 OC (1.26 for 4.2) so i am willing to not do auto. Since I have been an AMD owner for the longest time, any assistance would be great (everything seems a bit different on an Intel system).
> 
> ...After reading my ramble (Im pretty scatter brained), I guess my question would be is there any changes that I should make to the guide on page 1 to get my mild OC and could anyone point me to a good starting voltage (I thought maybe 1.18V for 4.2).


I don't see the point of 4.0 since stock (with the default turbo) gives you 3.9.

You are correct then when we are testing our overclocks to fine the lowest vCore which provides stability, the voltage does not go down when idle. That is why we switch to offset mode, your voltage will go way down when idle, but we only do that after you find stability.

Most chips I have seen around here don't have trouble getting 4.3, but for 4.2 that might not be a bad starting point. You may even be able to go down, there is a huge variety in chips and what voltage they need.


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> I have tested this many times. I put my overclock at a level 3 clicks under what I know is stable, and I know that I failed at that level many times.
> 
> Prime95 27.7 generate a WHEA warning in 2 minutes under the 8k min/max test.
> Prime95 27.9 passes the 8K test with no issues, and takes over an hour to generate a WHEA.
> Cinebench 1.5 has zero problems or WHEA.
> 
> I honestly don't see how anything is better than 27.7 at this point. Am I missing something?


at what fft size did 29.9 generate the whea,
youre not missing something, its not that cinebench will generate a whea also,
if prime does, and vice versa..
i think, its not whats better, we use different stabilitytest,
because every program runs a bit other stress on the cpu..

LinX (Intel burntest) is superior to Prime95 small FFT for determining CPU core logic stability.

Prime95 large FFT is superior to LinX for determining L3$/IMC stability.

you see the difference between running ibt and prime, "CPU core logic stability" and "L3$/IMC stability"
i think the same goes for cinebench, if you run different stability programs, and none of them give you whea errors,
youre oc is kinda stable, then you run prime longer, and do more extensive testing









maybe you should run both versions of prime ..lol

hope this helps..


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> at what fft size did 29.9 generate the whea,


With 27.7 I can get a WHEA on the 8k test right away, but with 27.9 it was when it was switching from 12k to 576k I think.

I was just surprised that no matter what multiplier I use, or vCore, 27.7 seems to find instability much faster.


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> With 27.7 I can get a WHEA on the 8k test right away, but with 27.9 it was when it was switching from 12k to 576k I think.
> 
> I was just surprised that no matter what multiplier I use, or vCore, 27.7 seems to find instability much faster.


yea, i like when its generated fast, better then running prime 7-8hours, and its happens then,
its the running time that you start thinking, hmm ..looks like its stable..WHEA!..dang..lol
but both versions did generate 1, maybe at a different time and different fft's, still means it wasnt stable yet..


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I'm a little pissed off atm...
My friend bought a PC from DINO PC in the UK (he wanted it pre-built with an OC)
Came with a 4.3ghz OC on his i5 3570K

Here's what shocked me:
OFFSET mode - on AUTO
Cstate 1 DISABLED.

My friend atm is running at 1.3v-1.29v

I think I'm going to give them a little call....


----------



## paradoxum

where are you all getting prime95 27.9 from? 27.7 seems to be the latest available here http://www.mersenne.org/freesoft/


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I'm a little pissed off atm...
> My friend bought a PC from DINO PC in the UK (he wanted it pre-built with an OC)
> Came with a 4.3ghz OC on his i5 3570K
> 
> Here's what shocked me:
> OFFSET mode - on AUTO
> Cstate 1 DISABLED.
> 
> My friend atm is running at 1.3v-1.29v
> 
> I think I'm going to give them a little call....


Offset on auto? That is crazy, right?


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paradoxum*
> 
> where are you all getting prime95 27.9 from? 27.7 seems to be the latest available here http://www.mersenne.org/freesoft/


http://www.overclock.net/t/137251/prime95/120#post_18813324
post #126 has a link


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Offset on auto? That is crazy, right?


Not crazy...but with C1 disabled - why is the system on OFFSET?
More so, I'm sure the guy just cranked up the volts and then just left it there...
If my friend allows me to, I'll make it stable.

Thing is he paid £800 for his PC...(it isn't even that special)

EDIT:
WOW....so unprofessional - I called them:
They test their stability with only 10 Gf's of IBT - if that was the case, I would be stable on 5ghz at 1.3v....
It is incredible how these companies exist and can sell a product like that.

As for OC - the "tech support" said that I could do it myself....yeah that would be the darn case if my mate didn't spend £800 with you!!!!


----------



## shelly808

I'm still running some tests. I bumped it up from 4.2Ghz to 4.3Ghz now and currently running prime95. Max temp so far is 76C and core voltage is at a stable 1.200V. Is this safe or is the voltage too high? My goal is to reach 4.5Ghz.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shelly808*
> 
> I'm still running some tests. I bumped it up from 4.2Ghz to 4.3Ghz now and currently running prime95. Max temp so far is 76C and core voltage is at a stable 1.200V. Is this safe or is the voltage too high? My goal is to reach 4.5Ghz.


There are people running over 1.4v, but I would not recommend that, so the definition of safe is debatable.

From everything I have seen and read, provided you have an adequate CPU cooler and keeps your temps manageable, you can safely go up to 1.3v without worry at all. I don't think 1.3 to 1.35 is a bid deal, but I can't be certain for 24/7 use. For 1.35 to 1.4 I think you have to know what you are doing before using that all the time, and temps go up very quickly in that range.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Not crazy...but with C1 disabled - why is the system on OFFSET?
> More so, I'm sure the guy just cranked up the volts and then just left it there...
> If my friend allows me to, I'll make it stable.
> 
> Thing is he paid £800 for his PC...(it isn't even that special)
> 
> EDIT:
> WOW....so unprofessional - I called them:
> They test their stability with only 10 Gf's of IBT - if that was the case, I would be stable on 5ghz at 1.3v....
> It is incredible how these companies exist and can sell a product like that.
> 
> As for OC - the "tech support" said that I could do it myself....yeah that would be the darn case if my mate didn't spend £800 with you!!!!


I go out of my way to use companies that have good customer service, it drives me nuts when it is clear they just don't care. Speaking of which, I was just having an issue with my video card, so I call Amazon, they overnight me a new one (and the new one works perfect), and give you a shipping label to send back the first one, no charge, basically no questions asked.

As for using IBT to find a stable oc, well from what I have seen that is quite literally impossible. It is nice to see how high temps can go in a worse case scenario, and as a double check to Prime, but I have found it useless in fine tuning. I could drop down a lot in voltage if all I used was IBT.


----------



## Systemlord

I found out something on my last Asus motherboard - Intel CPU overclock (on Crysis I), it seemed overclocking from 3.2GHz to 3.6GHz while there was NO increase in FPS is did smooth out the panning from left to right making things less blurry (Blurr was disabled). I went back and forth from 3.2GHz to 3.6GHz and immediately was able to recognize the difference, movement in the game was smoother so there must be something more to an overclock than simply increasing FPS!


----------



## shelly808

I'm curious to know, how many times faster is a 4core CPU running at 4.5Ghz vs 3.5Ghz? Would a 1Ghz difference make that much difference in performance? Such as when playing graphic intensive games?


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shelly808*
> 
> I'm curious to know, how many times faster is a 4core CPU running at 4.5Ghz vs 3.5Ghz? Would a 1Ghz difference make that much difference in performance? Such as when playing graphic intensive games?


yea , it would,but its not how many times, but its about 25% faster, 4.5Ghz vs 3.5Ghz
so you would notice a increase in performance,
but in most games even stock can keep up, its not that you get a 25% in fps also ..lol
i do get higher fps tho









edit,
sorry, thought you where asking about 3770K,
"4core CPU" could be alot different ones ..lol


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shelly808*
> 
> I'm curious to know, how many times faster is a 4core CPU running at 4.5Ghz vs 3.5Ghz? Would a 1Ghz difference make that much difference in performance? Such as when playing graphic intensive games?


Playing graphically intensive games has more to do with your GPU, and that is why many people spend a lot more on that than their CPU. For number crunching, it is as you would expect, e.g. a 4.4 chip will do the calcs 10% faster than a 4.0 chip. Google reviews of your chip and you will find reviewers that have plenty of graphs depicting an OC chip vs. a stock one.


----------



## shelly808

So by OC the CPU I won't get any benefits when gaming? I thought most people OC their processors to get better frame rates?


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shelly808*
> 
> So by OC the CPU I won't get any benefits when gaming? I thought most people OC their processors to get better frame rates?


Sorry, I didn't mean to imply that. Yes you will get increased performance, but that can range from being basically imperceptible to being quite noticeably better. It has to do with the particular combination of your chip, your video card, and what specific game. Some games tax the chip, some don't. Filling out your rig in your profile will help people answer your question, by the way.


----------



## shelly808

Oh no problem I was just wondering. Sorry. My specs are i7-3770k, Asus p8z77-V motherboard, corsair vengeance 16gb ram DDR3 1600Mhz,

I'm currently testing now and I'm at 4.5Ghz @ 1.200V, Max temp has hit 80C. Is this good or bad guys? Should I go for 4.6 or leave it alone? This is starting to get addicting. But I must know my limits before I damage something.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shelly808*
> 
> Oh no problem I was just wondering. Sorry. My specs are i7-3770k, Asus p8z77-V motherboard, corsair vengeance 16gb ram DDR3 1600Mhz,
> 
> I'm currently testing now and I'm at 4.5Ghz @ 1.200V, Max temp has hit 80C. Is this good or bad guys? Should I go for 4.6 or leave it alone? This is starting to get addicting. But I must know my limits before I damage something.


Well, I am not sure how you have had time to run a 12+ hour stability test to know that 4.5 at 1.2v works.
Here is a link to my suggestion for finding the lowest vCore to start your 12 hour test:
post 2037 page 204 of this guide.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1291703/ivy-bridge-overclocking-guide-asus-motherboards/2030#post_19044731


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shelly808*
> 
> Oh no problem I was just wondering. Sorry. My specs are i7-3770k, Asus p8z77-V motherboard, corsair vengeance 16gb ram DDR3 1600Mhz,
> 
> I'm currently testing now and I'm at 4.5Ghz @ 1.200V, Max temp has hit 80C. Is this good or bad guys? Should I go for 4.6 or leave it alone? This is starting to get addicting. But I must know my limits before I damage something.


thats good, 4.5ghz and 1.2V vcore, i would test it some more first,
if you need more vcore to get it stable, your temps wil go up too,
temps is still good..you could try 4.6ghz, but watch your temps, 80-85C is safe,
spikes to 90C is ok, but stay under 90C while stress testing ..


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> I go out of my way to use companies that have good customer service, it drives me nuts when it is clear they just don't care. Speaking of which, I was just having an issue with my video card, so I call Amazon, they overnight me a new one (and the new one works perfect), and give you a shipping label to send back the first one, no charge, basically no questions asked.
> 
> As for using IBT to find a stable oc, well from what I have seen that is quite literally impossible. It is nice to see how high temps can go in a worse case scenario, and as a double check to Prime, but I have found it useless in fine tuning. I could drop down a lot in voltage if all I used was IBT.


Yeah amazon is by far my favorite reseller.
As for IBT - it is good to test short term stability...not long term...
Can you imagine the guy said: "We just use OC tuner"

0,0?


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> There are people running over 1.4v, but I would not recommend that, so the definition of safe is debatable.
> 
> From everything I have seen and read, provided you have an adequate CPU cooler and keeps your temps manageable, you can safely go up to 1.3v without worry at all. I don't think 1.3 to 1.35 is a bid deal, but I can't be certain for 24/7 use. For 1.35 to 1.4 I think you have to know what you are doing before using that all the time, and temps go up very quickly in that range.


Hehe, for someone like me there are no worries until you get to about 1.55v-1.6v. But like you said everyone is different.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Hehe, for someone like me there are no worries until you get to about 1.55v-1.6v. But like you said everyone is different.


Some of us are not sure we have the skillz to pop its top off.








I am very curious to see what happens to delidded chips a few years from now that have high vCores. It should give us a lot more info on the voltage vs. heat debate of what chips can handle.


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Some of us are not sure we have the skillz to pop its top off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am very curious to see what happens to delidded chips a few years from now that have high vCores. It should give us a lot more info on the voltage vs. heat debate of what chips can handle.


It's definitely the safe route to keep it under 1.5v, that's for sure. But in feeding my addiction, my CPU will have been replaced 3 times in the next 2 years easily. I don't know if I will even know what happens to my chip..


----------



## justanoldman

Off topic, but I just replaced the fans in my H100i with two NF-P12 fans. Holy smokes did my machine get quiet. I lost a couple degrees which is no fun, but going from the previous noise level to this is more than worth it.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Off topic, but I just replaced the fans in my H100i with two NF-P12 fans. Holy smokes did my machine get quiet. I lost a couple degrees which is no fun, but going from the previous noise level to this is more than worth it.


I keep telling people liquid cooling is much more silent than air cooling!
Glad you are enjoying it.

If you want to further decrease the noise- put some SP120's on it, although they are lower spec'ed than the stock h100i's fans


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I keep telling people liquid cooling is much more silent than air cooling!
> Glad you are enjoying it.
> 
> If you want to further decrease the noise- put some SP120's on it, although they are lower spec'ed than the stock h100i's fans


I told my mate the other day
Have you seen the white Pele?
Hey goes by the name
Wayne Rooooneeeyyyy Wayne Rooooneeeeyyy!!!










I love my SP120's, I got them on T Dubb's recommendation when they went on sale on newegg. I got the performance ones and not the quiet ones and they are supposed to be 35dB but they are as quiet as some fans that I have that are rated 20dB so IDK whats going on with that..


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> I told my mate the other day
> Have you seen the white Pele?
> Hey goes by the name
> Wayne Rooooneeeyyyy Wayne Rooooneeeeyyy!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love my SP120's, I got them on T Dubb's recommendation when they went on sale on newegg. I got the performance ones and not the quiet ones and they are supposed to be 35dB but they are as quiet as some fans that I have that are rated 20dB so IDK whats going on with that..


Maybe the RPM?

What are they running at?

And LOOL


----------



## stickg1

2150-2200 RPM. I think that's full speed


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> 2150-2200 RPM. I think that's full speed


I think so yeah!


----------



## paradoxum

Should I be happy with 1.4v @ 4.7Ghz "stable" while gaming all day? I don't really care if prime95 throws an error after 8 hours, as long as my PC isn't crashing or freezing then that's stable enough for me.


----------



## Systemlord

I'm currently testing now and I'm at 4.5Ghz @ 1.200V, Max temp has hit 80C. Is this good or bad guys? Should I go for 4.6 or leave it alone? This is starting to get addicting. But I must know my limits before I damage something.[/quote]

That's a great overclock and below average on the Vcore, recommend you delid that CPU!


----------



## invincible20xx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paradoxum*
> 
> Should I be happy with 1.4v @ 4.7Ghz "stable" while gaming all day? I don't really care if prime95 throws an error after 8 hours, as long as my PC isn't crashing or freezing then that's stable enough for me.


maybe just tone it down to 4.6GHz

i7 3770k is an over kill for gaming anyways


----------



## Stein357

Just got my 3770K to be stable at 4.5GHz for 12 hours in Prime 95 at 1.25. What values do I need to enter to get it to work properly in offset mode? VID idle is .9056, 1.2209 under Prime 95. Any help is much appreciated!


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stein357*
> 
> Just got my 3770K to be stable at 4.5GHz for 12 hours in Prime 95 at 1.25. What values do I need to enter to get it to work properly in offset mode? VID idle is .9056, 1.2209 under Prime 95. Any help is much appreciated!


the math would be, vcore - vid= offset

1.25 -1.2209 = 0.0291

so 0.030V offset should do the trick,
i like to be on the safe side, so i prolly would use 0.035V, if temps permit of course


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *invincible20xx*
> 
> maybe just tone it down to 4.6GHz
> 
> i7 3770k is an over kill for gaming anyways


well not over-kill, just pointless.
There's no difference for gaming between the i5 or i7.
The HT doesn't affect games (correct me if I'm wrong)

And yes I got an i7 3770k - But i render videos


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stein357*
> 
> Just got my 3770K to be stable at 4.5GHz for 12 hours in Prime 95 at 1.25. What values do I need to enter to get it to work properly in offset mode? VID idle is .9056, 1.2209 under Prime 95. Any help is much appreciated!


Nice monitor, nice video card.
I would do the math as VonDutch showed, but use the smallest VID you see while under load, that tends to put you on the safe side also as he suggested. Please make sure to do another 12 hour stability test after you switch to offset for the first time. Just doing the math does not guarantee stability.


----------



## Razor 116

When I set my voltage to 1.230 and use High LLC my vcore in windows is 1.232 at idle but when I begin stress testing the vcore drops to 1.208-1.216 However when I use Ultra High LLC my vcore at idle is 1.232 and 1.240 when stress testing.

Anything I may be doing wrong as I assumed that the voltage wouldn't jump much higher than at idle when in manual mode and would at least be close to the setting in the bios.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor 116*
> 
> When I set my voltage to 1.230 and use High LLC my vcore in windows is 1.232 at idle but when I begin stress testing the vcore drops to 1.208-1.216 However when I use Ultra High LLC my vcore at idle is 1.232 and 1.240 when stress testing.
> 
> Anything I may be doing wrong as I assumed that the voltage wouldn't jump much higher than at idle when in manual mode and would at least be close to the setting in the bios.


In this guide we set the LLC to 75% (ultra high). This results in the actual vCore being slightly above what you enter into the manual setting in BIOS. Each level down from 75% will increase vdroop and you will have lower voltage being sent to the chip while under load. Each rig is going to be different, with 75% LLC my first setup caused the voltage being sent to be .030 above what I typed into BIOS, but my new one send about .005 more.

If for whatever reason you want to use below 75% LLC then you will have to increase your manual vCore to compensate for the vdroop.


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> In this guide we set the LLC to 75% (ultra high). This results in the actual vCore being slightly above what you enter into the manual setting in BIOS. Each level down from 75% will increase vdroop and you will have lower voltage being sent to the chip while under load. Each rig is going to be different, with 75% LLC my first setup caused the voltage being sent to be .030 above what I typed into BIOS, but my new one send about .005 more.
> 
> If for whatever reason you want to use below 75% LLC then you will have to increase your manual vCore to compensate for the vdroop.


in what increments can you adjust that setting on Asus mobo's?
only 75 and 50%, 25 etc
or 75, 70 , 65%..


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> in what increments can you adjust that setting on Asus mobo's?
> only 75 and 50%, 25 etc
> or 75, 70 , 65%..


regular 0%
medium 25%
high 50%
ultra high 75%
extreme 100%


----------



## paradoxum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> regular 0%
> medium 25%
> high 50%
> ultra high 75%
> extreme 100%


Question: why would you *not* want it on Extreme? doesn't it make more sense to have the voltage you set be the actual voltage that goes to the chip? am I missing something?


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paradoxum*
> 
> Question: why would you *not* want it on Extreme? doesn't it make more sense to have the voltage you set be the actual voltage that goes to the chip? am I missing something?


Isn't that was ultra high does? High undercuts what you type in while under load, and Extreme measurably overshoots what you type in.


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Isn't that was ultra high does? High undercuts what you type in while under load, and Extreme measurably overshoots what you type in.


No it compensates for vdroop (As far as I understand), I'm just unable to get the voltage I enter into the bios to be the voltage given to the core e.g. I select 1.20v with LLC Ultra High and I have a vcore of 1.32v while stress testing. If I select High LLC with the same voltage it drops to around 1.208v and ofcourse a BSOD because of low voltage for my OC. Unusually it sits at 1.22v with high llc at idle and only drops when running prime 95.


----------



## paradoxum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Isn't that was ultra high does? High undercuts what you type in while under load, and Extreme measurably overshoots what you type in.


well I thought 100% meant exactly what you put in, I guess I was/am missing something, so i'll take your word for it.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor 116*
> 
> No it compensates for vdroop (As far as I understand), I'm just unable to get the voltage I enter into the bios to be the voltage given to the core e.g. I select 1.20v with LLC Ultra High and I have a vcore of 1.32v while stress testing. If I select High LLC with the same voltage it drops to around 1.208v and ofcourse a BSOD because of low voltage for my OC. Unusually it sits at 1.22v with high llc at idle and only drops when running prime 95.


From what I understand that should not be possible. If you have 75% LLC and 1.200 set as a manual vCore, and every single other setting matching the guide here (except your specific DRAM settings) then CPU-Z should show something in the range of 1.2 to 1.23. You should go back and check your settings, maybe even flash your bios with the most recent one if you think you are having issues.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Llc compensates for drop. So when on load, you want it as close to your actual voltage as possible. The higher oc you go, the higher your drop, and thus the higher the llc.

Thus razor, as well observed, leave your llc on high and not on ultra.
You don't want llc over compensating for the drop, to then take you higher than your target voltage.

Swag, maybe we should add something like that, as an explanation in the op?


----------



## Stein357

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> the math would be, vcore - vid= offset
> 
> 1.25 -1.2209 = 0.0291
> 
> so 0.030V offset should do the trick,
> i like to be on the safe side, so i prolly would use 0.035V, if temps permit of course


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Nice monitor, nice video card.
> I would do the math as VonDutch showed, but use the smallest VID you see while under load, that tends to put you on the safe side also as he suggested. Please make sure to do another 12 hour stability test after you switch to offset for the first time. Just doing the math does not guarantee stability.


+rep to both of you, computer is running awesome and stable in offset mode now.


----------



## VonDutch

i think this explains vdroop/offset well, maybe get some info out of there, and use it?
http://forum.overclock3d.net/showthread.php?t=46502

Setting a voltage in BIOS is only a fraction of the story. If you set 1.32v into BIOS then that doesn't mean that the CPU simply runs at 1.32v. In fact 99.9% of the time the CPU will be running on voltages which are completely different yet still very much related. What you've set is more like a target which the motherboard doesn't want to exceed.

When the CPU is running it demands power from the motherboard. The motherboard carefully supplies power as a reaction to this demand but, because it is a reaction, the actual change in power delivery is always a bit late. This means that the CPU is very briefly supplied with more power than it needs - a power spike. You won't see these on any hardware monitor because they happen so fast but they do appear on an oscilloscope.

Power spikes are bad. In order to protect itself from any potential damage the system will run the CPU underneath this limit. Therefore when these spikes happen they also remain underneath the limit that has been set. This is called the Voffset. When the CPU is working hard and demanding more power the size of these power spikes will increase so Intel added a second function called Vdroop which simply increases the offset, by another name, when the CPU is under load so that these larger spikes still remain under the limit. Here's a graph:


Not too long ago enthusiasts noticed that they weren't getting the volts that they asked for and the market response was to create Load-Line Calibration AKA Vdroop Control. This does exactly what it says on the tin - the greater the Vdroop control, the less able the motherboard is to reduce volts under load. On the face of it overclockers were happy because their hardware monitors were now reporting higher voltage which meant less Volts set in BIOS for the same overclock. What wasn't realised (because you can't see them) is that these voltage spikes still happen, only now the large spikes are more likely to break the limit because the overall Voffset is much less without Vdroop:


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stein357*
> 
> +rep to both of you, computer is running awesome and stable in offset mode now.


cool








and thanks, yea, i like using offset, i tried running a fixed vcore too,
having the vcore run 1.420V vcore all the time with fixed vcore, i think thats no good..


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> cool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and thanks, yea, i like using offset, i tried running a fixed vcore too,
> having the vcore run 1.420V vcore all the time with fixed vcore, i think thats no good..


-rep for you because RVP wasn't good enough yesterday


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> -rep for you because RVP wasn't good enough yesterday


- rep?? ...LOL
what rvp are you talking about ?


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> - rep?? ...LOL
> what rvp are you talking about ?


Robin Van Persie, the dangerous dutchman, the defender of truth.

It's rumored that the grey streaks in his hair aren't from aging but streaks of silver because he is SO DAMN MONEY!!!


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Robin Van Persie, the dangerous dutchman, the defender of truth.
> 
> It's rumored that the grey streaks in his hair aren't from aging but streaks of silver because he is SO DAMN MONEY!!!


gotcha ..lol
for a moment there i thought i gave bad info about rvp on a asus mobo or something haha ..








didnt see the match, but he did score a goal right..


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Actually rvp did great. Our midfield and defence on the other hand...


----------



## stickg1

Yeah RVP played well. We fell asleep those last few minutes. It's sucks to get a draw there but if anyone was going to score on us im glad it was Clint Dempsey.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Yeah RVP played well. We fell asleep those last few minutes. It's sucks to get a draw there but if anyone was going to score on us im glad it was Clint Dempsey.


We are lucky we didn't get utterly destroyed to be honest.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stein357*
> 
> +rep to both of you, computer is running awesome and stable in offset mode now.


Thanks!
I just want to make sure people test their offset settings that they are using for the first time. Doing the math of manual vCore - most common VID under load gave me .065 for my setup. However after testing both .065 and .070 I failed the stability test several hours into it. I would hate to see people test their new offset for an hour or two and think they are good to go 24/7. I had to go to .075 and then was able to go over 15 hours with no errors or WHEA warnings. It just be my particular setup that requires going two notches up, but to go to a "set it and forget it" mode I think people need to stress test their offset, just as they did their manual vCore to be sure.


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> We are lucky we didn't get utterly destroyed to be honest.


We play guys out of position, kagawa is not an effective winger, Phil jones can pass and dribble better than the average defender but an effective midfielder he is not. If fergie wants to pack the midfield like that he should take out Jones and put in Anderson.

Okay back to Ivy and ASUS related issues


----------



## Stein357

RVP did his job, the rest of the team didn't. Fergie's just messin around right now though.


----------



## davwman

Delidded 3570k at 4.8 with 1.45 on vcore and llc at 75% bringing vcore to 1.475v on asrock z77 itx. Is this too much. Temps are under 75c using water.

Does this seem OK as far as voltage goes?


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davwman*
> 
> Delidded 3570k at 4.8 with 1.45 on vcore and llc at 75% bringing vcore to 1.475v on asrock z77 itx. Is this too much. Temps are under 75c using water.
> 
> Does this seem OK as far as voltage goes?


What's you're voltage at 4.7ghz? Nobody knows max voltage without degradation, Intel won't give us definitive answers either. I'd try to keep it under 1.45v unless you don't mind possibly facing degradation.


----------



## davwman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *davwman*
> 
> Delidded 3570k at 4.8 with 1.45 on vcore and llc at 75% bringing vcore to 1.475v on asrock z77 itx. Is this too much. Temps are under 75c using water.
> 
> Does this seem OK as far as voltage goes?
> 
> 
> 
> What's you're voltage at 4.7ghz? Nobody knows max voltage without degradation, Intel won't give us definitive answers either. I'd try to keep it under 1.45v unless you don't mind possibly facing degradation.
Click to expand...

4.7ghz is 1.41v


----------



## davwman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *davwman*
> 
> Delidded 3570k at 4.8 with 1.45 on vcore and llc at 75% bringing vcore to 1.475v on asrock z77 itx. Is this too much. Temps are under 75c using water.
> 
> Does this seem OK as far as voltage goes?
> 
> 
> 
> What's you're voltage at 4.7ghz? Nobody knows max voltage without degradation, Intel won't give us definitive answers either. I'd try to keep it under 1.45v unless you don't mind possibly facing degradation.
Click to expand...

Looks like 4.7 is going to be my max. Just failed another prime run at 4.8 with 1.475v under load. Probably going to need 1.5v for 4.8 and beyond. 4.7 is good for an it build. Now to get the Samsung ram cranking. Already am at 2000mhz


----------



## Fateman

Hi, first of what a great guide you put together. Big thank you!
I have been fiddling around with my 3570K and have found a solid setup for 4.5GHz (45x 100)with offset settings at +0.1, which bothers me a bit as everyone seems to be able to get a stable setup at around 0.05 max. In my case anything lower than 0.08 gives me BSOD. At 0.095 the setup seems stable however after running Prime 95 overnight (8 hours) one of the cores after two hours always gets fatal error ( Resulting Sum was something, expected something else) remaining three continue with no issues. At the moment I am stressing the CPU with +0.1 offset and so far after almost 4 hours no errors what's so ever. My VID is 1.2610 and the highest Core voltage is 1.304 which should mean that an offset of 0.045 should be sufficient but it just isn't. At idle states the core voltage drops to 1.05ish. My PPL setting is at 75%. I have an Asus P8Z77-I deluxe MB. Temps are fine after 4 hours only one core broke 90deg. (84, 94, 90, 88), these are spikes in average the temperatures are low 80s during the test. I have been using the computer with 0.095 offset yesterday without issues with temperatures not exceeding 75deg. But I want to be sure it's stable. What do you guys think? am I doing something wrong or is it just a not that good copy of CPU? I was able to get 4.5GHz at 1.29 relatively stable. Haven't tested it for very long though only 5-6 hours with no issues.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fateman*
> 
> Hi, first of what a great guide you put together. Big thank you!
> I have been fiddling around with my 3570K and have found a solid setup for 4.5GHz (45x 100)with offset settings at +0.1, which bothers me a bit as everyone seems to be able to get a stable setup at around 0.05 max. In my case anything lower than 0.08 gives me BSOD. At 0.095 the setup seems stable however after running Prime 95 overnight (8 hours) one of the cores after two hours always gets fatal error ( Resulting Sum was something, expected something else) remaining three continue with no issues. At the moment I am stressing the CPU with +0.1 offset and so far after almost 4 hours no errors what's so ever. My VID is 1.2610 and the highest Core voltage is 1.304 which should mean that an offset of 0.045 should be sufficient but it just isn't. At idle states the core voltage drops to 1.05ish. My PPL setting is at 75%. I have an Asus P8Z77-I deluxe MB. Temps are fine after 4 hours only one core broke 90deg. (84, 94, 90, 88), these are spikes in average the temperatures are low 80s during the test. I have been using the computer with 0.095 offset yesterday without issues with temperatures not exceeding 75deg. But I want to be sure it's stable. What do you guys think? am I doing something wrong or is it just a not that good copy of CPU? I was able to get 4.5GHz at 1.29 relatively stable. Haven't tested it for very long though only 5-6 hours with no issues.


You don't start OCing with offset, you start it with manual and then end it with offset.
That's probably why you have a high offset, as you have no idea of the right offset you need.


----------



## Fateman

My bad. I thought I mentioned that the 4.5GHz at 1.29 was on manual mode but I clearly omitted that piece of info. What do you suggest now?

Edit: just to clarify. In manual mode the vCore was 1.320 and VID at 1.2610


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fateman*
> 
> My bad. I thought I mentioned that the 4.5GHz at 1.29 was on manual mode but I clearly omitted that piece of info. What do you suggest now?
> 
> Edit: just to clarify. In manual mode the vCore was 1.320 and VID at 1.2610


ok after being on manual did you then take the procedures in going to offset, by calculating it?
As for your LLC, have you tried reducing it to 50%?

Finally, were you 8-12hrs stable on prime on manual?


----------



## Fateman

I have upped the 1,295 voltage to 1.32 just to be sure and sort of compensate for only 6 hours of blend test. The voltages have been as I mentioned 1,32 for vCore and 1.2560 & 1.2610 for VID. That left me with an offset of + 0.064 if my calculations are correct. So I set the offset to 0.065 but the prime95 crashed after few minutes. The situation didn't get better until I upped it to 0.095. I will try lowering the LLC now to see where that gets me. If it doesn't help I will need to return to manual and test it for the full length I guess. Will keep you posted.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fateman*
> 
> I have upped the 1,295 voltage to 1.32 just to be sure and sort of compensate for only 6 hours of blend test. The voltages have been as I mentioned 1,32 for vCore and 1.2560 & 1.2610 for VID. That left me with an offset of + 0.064 if my calculations are correct. So I set the offset to 0.065 but the prime95 crashed after few minutes. The situation didn't get better until I upped it to 0.095. I will try lowering the LLC now to see where that gets me. If it doesn't help I will need to return to manual and test it for the full length I guess. Will keep you posted.


Ok simple:
Go back to manual, run it again for 12hrs of blend with ram usage at 90% with a vcore of 1.25 (and move your way forward from there) -> 1.29 or 1.3 seems too high for me at 4.5ghz.

Leave LLC in that respect at 75%


----------



## Fateman

Lowering the LLC didn't help. It was a quick BSOD. So I am back to manual mode. Will report once I get 12 hours stable.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fateman*
> 
> Lowering the LLC didn't help. It was a quick BSOD. So I am back to manual mode. Will report once I get 12 hours stable.


Everything T.D. wrote is really good advice. Keep LLC at 75% for now, and find the lowest manual vCore you can do without getting a stopped worker in Prime95 or a WHEA warning for 12 hours. Then worry about offset.


----------



## 8vasa8

Hey guys, I have a problem with OFFset. I did my stress test and I have 1.220 v in the bios (manual) for ratio 45. My VID under load is 1.2059 ~ 1.1959. My vcore in the CPUZ is 1.216~1.232. So I set in the bios OFFset 0.025 for sure. And when I start stress test the CPUZ shows vcore max 1.184 a than BSOD. What did I do wrong? I have a newer bios and I have P8Z77 M-PRO.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8vasa8*
> 
> Hey guys, I have a problem with OFFset. I did my stress test and I have 1.220 v in the bios (manual) for ratio 45. My VID under load is 1.2059 ~ 1.1959. My vcore in the CPUZ is 1.216~1.232. So I set in the bios OFFset 0.025 for sure. And when I start stress test the CPUZ shows vcore max 1.184 a than BSOD. What did I do wrong? I have a newer bios and I have P8Z77 M-PRO.


Were you stable on your manual settings? If so, for how long?
Also are you using the c states at all? and have LLC to 75%?


----------



## 8vasa8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Were you stable on your manual settings? If so, for how long?
> Also are you using the c states at all? and have LLC to 75%?


I did 12 hours stress test. My manual is 1.220v. I am sorry It was my first overclock what is states c?

LLC - ULTRA HIGH

If is stace c - Package C State Support I have disable like in the guide


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8vasa8*
> 
> I did 12 hours stress test. My manual is 1.220v. I am sorry It was my first overclock what is states c?
> 
> LLC - ULTRA HIGH
> 
> If is stace c - Package C State Support I have disable like in the guide


Ok then that should be OK- and yes cstates are exactly that.
No idea why you are getting a BSOD so far then...


----------



## 8vasa8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Ok then that should be OK- and yes cstates are exactly that.
> No idea why you are getting a BSOD so far then...


My motherboard don't have too much settings like in the guide. Do you thing the problem is there?


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Ok then that should be OK- and yes cstates are exactly that.
> No idea why you are getting a BSOD so far then...


more offset maybe TD ?
if i take all the numbers 8vasa8 gave, and do some math,
1 offset gives 0.0261, another offset gives me 0.0291
, he set it too 0.025V and it crashed

"And when I start stress test the CPUZ shows vcore max 1.184"
"My manual is 1.220v."

that vcore seems low compared to the other numbers,
if he ups offset till its about the same as the vcore set in bios, it should go ok right?
0.035V offset for starters?

1.220 - 1.184 = 0.036

not sure if you can calculate things this way tho..lol
just trying to figure out why it doesnt work..


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8vasa8*
> 
> My motherboard don't have too much settings like in the guide. Do you thing the problem is there?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> 1.220 - 1.184 = 0.036
> t work..


Greatly depends on the fluctuations, but there isn't a reason why it should BSOD so fast.
8va - try as dutch suggested with that increased vcore in offset.


----------



## 8vasa8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> more offset maybe TD ?
> if i take all the numbers 8vasa8 gave, and do some math,
> 1 offset gives 0.0261, another offset gives me 0.0291
> , he set it too 0.025V and it crashed
> 
> "And when I start stress test the CPUZ shows vcore max 1.184"
> "My manual is 1.220v."
> 
> that vcore seems low compared to the other numbers,
> if he ups offset till its about the same as the vcore set in bios, it should go ok right?
> 0.035V offset for starters?
> 
> 1.220 - 1.184 = 0.036
> 
> not sure if you can calculate things this way tho..lol
> just trying to figure out why it doesnt work..


Manual is 1.220 but CPU-Z shows 1.216-1.232.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Greatly depends on the fluctuations, but there isn't a reason why it should BSOD so fast.
> 8va - try as dutch suggested with that increased vcore in offset.


I'll try 0.036


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8vasa8*
> 
> Manual is 1.220 but CPU-Z shows 1.216-1.232.
> I'll try 0.036


You should stick to your BIOS voltage and then your VID on LOAD on the desktop







!


----------



## 8vasa8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> You should stick to your BIOS voltage and then your VID on LOAD on the desktop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !


What do you mean? Values of CPU-Z set in the BIOS? I tried 0.035. BSOD come after one minute stress test. And vcore in CPU-Z was 1.200 max


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8vasa8*
> 
> What do you mean? Values of CPU-Z set in the BIOS? I tried 0.035. BSOD come after one minute stress test. And vcore in CPU-Z was 1.200 max


I mean trust bios over cpuz







!


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8vasa8*
> 
> What do you mean? Values of CPU-Z set in the BIOS? I tried 0.035. BSOD come after one minute stress test. And vcore in CPU-Z was 1.200 max


Sounds like you may have some settings that are off, and that is hard to check if you are saying your BIOS does not look like the guide.

If your LLC is set to 75% then CPU-Z should be a bit higher than what you have set in manual. What you say you see in CPU-Z in manual seems right, but wrong for offset mode. When you switch to offset, if you do the math correctly, CPU-Z should have about the same values as manual.

You are saying that does not happen for you, and that means when you switch to offset, somehow your LLC is being lowered or something else is being changed. Again, since you have a different BIOS it is hard to say.

You can keep raising offset if you want to see what happens, but since you said you were 12+ hour stable with 1.220 manual, then you may want to just stick with manual until you can do some more research on your BIOS and how offset mode affects it.


----------



## Razor 116

4.8 GHz stable at 1.295 Bios (1.304 CPU-Z Ultra High LLC) temps don't go over 73 after 30+ minutes (Prime95 blend custom 90%RAM). I know this is not long enough to determine absolute stability, I'm simply seeing how high I can go. 4.9 failed at the same Voltage. Bearing in mind I will surely need more that 1.310 to be stable at 4.9+, is this advisable or should I stay at the current voltage.

I'm thinking of returning to 4.7 as 4.8 requires an additional 0.050 and I'm not sure its worth it (Temps don't go over 75 after 30+ Prime95 blend custom 90%RAM). Temps aren't really my concern it's running with this high a voltage. Is over 1.3 safe for 24/7?


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor 116*
> 
> 4.8 GHz stable at 1.295 Bios (1.304 CPU-Z Ultra High LLC) temps don't go over 73 after 30+ minutes (Prime95 blend custom 90%RAM). I know this is not long enough to determine absolute stability, I'm simply seeing how high I can go. 4.9 failed at the same Voltage. Bearing in mind I will surely need more that 1.310 to be stable at 4.9+, is this advisable or should I stay at the current voltage.
> 
> I'm thinking of returning to 4.7 as 4.8 requires an additional 0.050 and I'm not sure its worth it (Temps don't go over 75 after 30+ Prime95 blend custom 90%RAM). Temps aren't really my concern it's running with this high a voltage. Is over 1.3 safe for 24/7?


1.295v for 4.8GHz? Have you delidded that chip? Have you tried to go for 5.0GHz? If you can get 5.0GHz under 1.4v I will pay you handsomely for that chip.


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> 1.295v for 4.8GHz? Have you delidded that chip? Have you tried to go for 5.0GHz? If you can get 5.0GHz under 1.4v I will pay you handsomely for that chip.


I haven't tried 5Ghz yet I'm getting each freq step stable first (4.9 is next), what I'm worried about is the voltage and whether going over 1.3 is safe for 24/7. Temps are good so far for 4.8 but that will change.

Oh and no I have not delidded the chip.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor 116*
> 
> 4.8 GHz stable at 1.295 Bios (1.304 CPU-Z Ultra High LLC) temps don't go over 73 after 30+ minutes (Prime95 blend custom 90%RAM). I know this is not long enough to determine absolute stability, I'm simply seeing how high I can go. 4.9 failed at the same Voltage. Bearing in mind I will surely need more that 1.310 to be stable at 4.9+, is this advisable or should I stay at the current voltage.
> 
> I'm thinking of returning to 4.7 as 4.8 requires an additional 0.050 and I'm not sure its worth it (Temps don't go over 75 after 30+ Prime95 blend custom 90%RAM). Temps aren't really my concern it's running with this high a voltage. Is over 1.3 safe for 24/7?


Since 6 hours doesn't determine stability, 30 minutes doesn't really mean a whole lot. For 24/7 under 1.3 is definitely not a problem, 1.3 to 1.35 is most likely not a problem, and over 1.35 no one really know yet but there are people doing it.


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor 116*
> 
> I haven't tried 5Ghz yet I'm getting each freq step stable first (4.9 is next), what I'm worried about is the voltage and whether going over 1.3 is safe for 24/7. Temps are good so far for 4.8 but that will change.
> 
> Oh and no I have not delidded the chip.


I wouldn't even worry about anything less than 1.45v


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Since 6 hours doesn't determine stability, 30 minutes doesn't really mean a whole lot. For 24/7 under 1.3 is definitely not a problem, 1.3 to 1.35 is most likely not a problem, and over 1.35 no one really know yet but there are people doing it.


I only do a quick prime run mostly 30 mins for each freq to determine the minimum voltage for that freq then move up. I will be doing a 12+ hour prime run when I'm settled on a freq, which will most likely be 4.8 depending on how much additional voltage is required for 4.9+ and temps.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor 116*
> 
> I only do a quick prime run mostly 30 mins for each freq to determine the minimum voltage for that freq then move up. I will be doing a 12+ hour prime run when I'm settled on a freq, which will most likely be 4.8 depending on how much additional voltage is required for 4.9+ and temps.


OK, that makes more sense.
I understand your concern about voltages for 24/7, I have the same ones. There are a lot of factors that you have to consider though. Do you plan on delidding it, will you use offset, what percentage of the day is the chip at the max voltage, what are your average and max temps, how long do you need to the chip to last, etc.

A non delidded chip with higher temps being used all day everyday on something that keeps the max voltage going most of the day should be concerned about higher voltages. But a person just doing day to day things most of the time where your chip is resting around 1.0, has low temps, and can afford to replace the chip if it goes down hill a little early doesn't have to worry about voltages nearly as much.


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> OK, that makes more sense.
> I understand your concern about voltages for 24/7, I have the same ones. There are a lot of factors that you have to consider though. Do you plan on delidding it, will you use offset, what percentage of the day is the chip at the max voltage, what are your average and max temps, how long do you need to the chip to last, etc.
> 
> A non delidded chip with higher temps being used all day everyday on something that keeps the max voltage going most of the day should be concerned about higher voltages. But a person just doing day to day things most of the time where your chip is resting around 1.0, has low temps, and can afford to replace the chip if it goes down hill a little early doesn't have to worry about voltages nearly as much.


I see what you mean, I've just started a 12+ prime run at 4.8GHz, I got my 30 minutes at 4.9GHz with 1.340 (Bios)/ 1.350 (CPU-Z at load) 4.8 to 4.9 costs an additional 0.045. I Will be continuing on to 5GHz tommorow, nearly 4AM here.


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor 116*
> 
> Oh and no I have not delidded the chip.


could have fooled me, with a name like that, "Razor" ...lol
looks very nice tho, not many un-delidded ivy's can go that high without hitting tjmax


----------



## Fateman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Ok simple:
> Go back to manual, run it again for 12hrs of blend with ram usage at 90% with a vcore of 1.25 (and move your way forward from there) -> 1.29 or 1.3 seems too high for me at 4.5ghz.
> 
> Leave LLC in that respect at 75%


So I have been tweaking the manual mode for some time. Currently I am at 45 multiplier with 1.305 VCore, anything less is unstable. However at 1.305 CPU seems to be stable just with few WHEA errors, but after 5 hours of prime95 I got an BSOD with 0x019 code, which after some digging I found is connected with low memory voltage. DRAM voltage is set at 1,5V in the bios, sticks are also certified at this voltage.
I have these.

Hence my question is, should I increase the RAM voltage (if so, how much?) or there is problem somewhere else. I have run Memtest a week ago or so and there were no errors on the sticks. What do you suggest?


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fateman*
> 
> So I have been tweaking the manual mode for some time. Currently I am at 45 multiplier with 1.305 VCore, anything less is unstable. However at 1.305 CPU seems to be stable just with few WHEA errors, but after 5 hours of prime95 I got an BSOD with 0x019 code, which after some digging I found is connected with low memory voltage. DRAM voltage is set at 1,5V in the bios, sticks are also certified at this voltage.
> I have these.
> 
> Hence my question is, should I increase the RAM voltage (if so, how much?) or there is problem somewhere else. I have run Memtest a week ago or so and there were no errors on the sticks. What do you suggest?


got the same ram, i upped it to 1.55V, np, and then 1.6V,
the ram goeroes in the delid thread say, its safe to up it to 1.65V,
first try 1.55V , see if the error code is gone..


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fateman*
> 
> So I have been tweaking the manual mode for some time. Currently I am at 45 multiplier with 1.305 VCore, anything less is unstable. However at 1.305 CPU seems to be stable just with few WHEA errors, but after 5 hours of prime95 I got an BSOD with 0x019 code, which after some digging I found is connected with low memory voltage. DRAM voltage is set at 1,5V in the bios, sticks are also certified at this voltage.
> I have these.
> 
> Hence my question is, should I increase the RAM voltage (if so, how much?) or there is problem somewhere else. I have run Memtest a week ago or so and there were no errors on the sticks. What do you suggest?


Ok do yourself a favour:
GO to STOCK BIOS SETTINGS

Then once everything is back to normal:
Set your ram timings to 9-9-9-24 and 2N
@ 1600mhz

With 1.55v ram voltage

Now tell me if all goes fine for 12hrs.
If it does, keep those same ram settings, and then put your multiplier to 42 (4.2ghz) and your cpu voltage to 1.26 - and test from there (and copy the rest of the settings from the OP)


----------



## megawatz

I'm thinking about bumping up my DRAM to 1.55v just because. I had a few BSODs due to RAM and I hope that should fix it.

Anyway, it was 17c ambient in my room last night. Temps never got about 65c full load and folding, AND, I was folding with my GPU for the first time!

AND to add to that, I ran a couple of IBT when I dropped my vCore to 1.32 from 1.33, and stable







. Not Prime95 stable, but stable to the point where it folded all night full load no problems.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *megawatz*
> 
> I'm thinking about bumping up my DRAM to 1.55v just because. I had a few BSODs due to RAM and I hope that should fix it.
> 
> Anyway, it was 17c ambient in my room last night. Temps never got about 65c full load and folding, AND, I was folding with my GPU for the first time!
> 
> AND to add to that, I ran a couple of IBT when I dropped my vCore to 1.32 from 1.33, and stable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Not Prime95 stable, but stable to the point where it folded all night full load no problems.


Usually it is good practice to bump it up just a little if you have more than 2 sticks







!


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> could have fooled me, with a name like that, "Razor" ...lol
> looks very nice tho, not many un-delidded ivy's can go that high without hitting tjmax


Hey... None of that









I haven't went over 85c during P95 at 4.9GHz 1.340v Bios (1.350v CPU-Z at load). Temps seem to be really good although I suspect this will drastically change once I go to 5GHz. I may need a better cooler lol.


----------



## shelly808

I need help someone. So I've been running stable at 4.5Ghz for the past week, and today I decided to go to 4.6. I got some error in windows and then BSOD. So I restarted my machine and went back into the BIOS to reset to my last good profile which is set to 4.5. So I loaded that profile up, saved and did a restart into windows. Loaded up CPU-Z to confirm that it has been change, but it still shows as 4.6Ghz? Any idea why it won't revert back to 4.5Ghz? I tried so many times rebooting back into the BIOS to check my settings and it clearly shows 45 for all cores, etc. I even attempted to load my old 4.3Ghz OC profile and it still shows under windows as being 4.6Ghz. Please help me.

My motherboard is ASUS P8Z77-V with i7-3770k running Windows 7 Ultimate. I have the latest BIOS firmware 1805 running as well.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shelly808*
> 
> I need help someone. So I've been running stable at 4.5Ghz for the past week, and today I decided to go to 4.6. I got some error in windows and then BSOD. So I restarted my machine and went back into the BIOS to reset to my last good profile which is set to 4.5. So I loaded that profile up, saved and did a restart into windows. Loaded up CPU-Z to confirm that it has been change, but it still shows as 4.6Ghz? Any idea why it won't revert back to 4.5Ghz? I tried so many times rebooting back into the BIOS to check my settings and it clearly shows 45 for all cores, etc. I even attempted to load my old 4.3Ghz OC profile and it still shows under windows as being 4.6Ghz. Please help me.
> 
> My motherboard is ASUS P8Z77-V with i7-3770k running Windows 7 Ultimate. I have the latest BIOS firmware 1805 running as well.


What does it show in core temp and/or real temp?
Could be zpu-z screwing up - if so, try reinstalling the program.

If all programs are showing that after reinstallation try the following:
Windows power options in control panel - go to balanced, then performance, then back to balanced

Then launch prime 95, see what your cpu reads in cpuz again.

if it is STILL like that.
Then reset your bios

And re-apply your settings you had before (take screenshots or pics to remember what you had)


----------



## jdstock76

ok .... after alot of trial and error i think ive gotten things sorta figured out. Great Guide BTW! still curious about some of the changes you made but ill learn that from more research.

something that confused me was that he said dont OC with +offset but i see people doing it(OC's 4.7 and below). i was running a manual voltage but i felt more comfortable running offset. then i reread it and it said set vcore to auto. ya BSOD instantly. so i went back to offset as i feel more comfortable using that.

next thing .... im running a a multiplier of 4.7 with +.090. running P95 after 15min a get a 'Test Failed' from one of the workers. first one i have gotten. no BSOD, no shut down. what does that mean?

temps are good so far .... think it hit 82 but only for a sec.

any advice going further?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> ok .... after alot of trial and error i think ive gotten things sorta figured out. Great Guide BTW! still curious about some of the changes you made but ill learn that from more research.
> 
> something that confused me was that he said dont OC with +offset but i see people doing it(OC's 4.7 and below). i was running a manual voltage but i felt more comfortable running offset. then i reread it and it said set vcore to auto. ya BSOD instantly. so i went back to offset as i feel more comfortable using that.
> 
> next thing .... im running a a multiplier of 4.7 with +.090. running P95 after 15min a get a 'Test Failed' from one of the workers. first one i have gotten. no BSOD, no shut down. what does that mean?
> 
> temps are good so far .... think it hit 82 but only for a sec.
> 
> any advice going further?


That means you aren't stable.
You should go to manual, as shown in the guide, and use a set voltage to give you 12hrs of pass - and thus no workers failing.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> ok .... after alot of trial and error i think ive gotten things sorta figured out. Great Guide BTW! still curious about some of the changes you made but ill learn that from more research.
> 
> something that confused me was that he said dont OC with +offset but i see people doing it(OC's 4.7 and below). i was running a manual voltage but i felt more comfortable running offset. then i reread it and it said set vcore to auto. ya BSOD instantly. so i went back to offset as i feel more comfortable using that.
> 
> next thing .... im running a a multiplier of 4.7 with +.090. running P95 after 15min a get a 'Test Failed' from one of the workers. first one i have gotten. no BSOD, no shut down. what does that mean?
> 
> temps are good so far .... think it hit 82 but only for a sec.
> 
> any advice going further?


We don't use auto for vCore. You need to make sure all of your settings match the guide exactly except for your individual ram timings and voltage. I know there is one place where it says auto for vCore, but at the end it states to manually enter your multiplier and vCore.

Only after you are 12+ hours stable with no stopped workers or WHEA warnings should you switch over to using offset. Once you are an experienced overclocker, you can find other methodologies that you like better, but inexperienced people need to follow the guide. That way it is much easier for them, and for others to help them along the way. Just my two cents.


----------



## paradoxum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> We don't use auto for vCore. You need to make sure all of your settings match the guide exactly except for your individual ram timings and voltage. I know there is one place where it says auto for vCore, but at the end it states to manually enter your multiplier and vCore.
> 
> Only after you are 12+ hours stable with no stopped workers or WHEA warnings should you switch over to using offset. Once you are an experienced overclocker, you can find other methodologies that you like better, but inexperienced people need to follow the guide. That way it is much easier for them, and for others to help them along the way. Just my two cents.


Why with my previous CPU, Sandy i5 2500k, was using the offset for the voltage not such a big deal as it seems to be in this thread?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paradoxum*
> 
> Why with my previous CPU, Sandy i5 2500k, was using the offset for the voltage not such a big deal as it seems to be in this thread?


people JUST DON'T SEEM TO GET IT - and yet complain of not being stable...
Go on offset if you will, but if you get workers stopping within 12hrs, then have fun trying to find the offset for your CPU.


----------



## paradoxum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> people JUST DON'T SEEM TO GET IT - and yet complain of not being stable...
> Go on offset if you will, but if you get workers stopping within 12hrs, then have fun trying to find the offset for your CPU.


that's nice but it doesn't really answer my question


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paradoxum*
> 
> that's nice but it doesn't really answer my question


No, i think it answers it pretty well.
You can use offset whenever you want, like I'm doing atm, AFTER being stable on manual.


----------



## Swag

Just because it isn't white, doesn't mean it is black.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Just because it isn't white, doesn't mean it is black.


Hahaha


----------



## justanoldman

Swag,
Just my opinion, but I would suggest changing "CPU Manual Voltage" in the Extreme Tweaker Main Menu Part 2 from "Auto" to 1.200. I realize you have an explanation there, and at the end of the guide it says to start with 43 and 1.2v, but more than one person has been confused by that.

Maybe just put in 1.200 with an explanation that it is just a recommended starting point for a 43 multiplier.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Swag,
> Just my opinion, but I would suggest changing "CPU Manual Voltage" in the Extreme Tweaker Main Menu Part 2 from "Auto" to 1.200. I realize you have an explanation there, and at the end of the guide it says to start with 43 and 1.2v, but more than one person has been confused by that.
> 
> Maybe just put in 1.200 with an explanation that it is just a recommended starting point for a 43 multiplier.


Yea, I guess so.







I thought it was pretty much straightfoward but I guess not.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Swag,
> Just my opinion, but I would suggest changing "CPU Manual Voltage" in the Extreme Tweaker Main Menu Part 2 from "Auto" to 1.200. I realize you have an explanation there, and at the end of the guide it says to start with 43 and 1.2v, but more than one person has been confused by that.
> 
> Maybe just put in 1.200 with an explanation that it is just a recommended starting point for a 43 multiplier.


no it was straight forward .... thats actually where i started .... 43 @ 1.2, then i worked my way up. i gave up on 4.7 thou. lol .... sticking with 4.5 till i save up for a better cooler.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Yea, I guess so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it was pretty much straightfoward but I guess not.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> No, i think it answers it pretty well.
> You can use offset whenever you want, like I'm doing atm, AFTER being stable on manual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Yea, I guess so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it was pretty much straightfoward but I guess not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Swag,
> Just my opinion, but I would suggest changing "CPU Manual Voltage" in the Extreme Tweaker Main Menu Part 2 from "Auto" to 1.200. I realize you have an explanation there, and at the end of the guide it says to start with 43 and 1.2v, but more than one person has been confused by that.
> 
> Maybe just put in 1.200 with an explanation that it is just a recommended starting point for a 43 multiplier.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no it was straight forward .... thats actually where i started .... 43 @ 1.2, then i worked my way up. i gave up on 4.7 thou. lol .... sticking with 4.5 till i save up for a better cooler.
Click to expand...

You should use the rigbuilder up top to show your stuff!

I editted the OP to put it as 1.20000.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> No, i think it answers it pretty well.
> You can use offset whenever you want, like I'm doing atm, AFTER being stable on manual.


that doesnt make any sense, wouldnt you have to start to process all over again? cause i dont really see any math that gives a starting offset to hit the same voltage you used setting a static value.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Yea, I guess so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it was pretty much straightfoward but I guess not.


no it was straight forward .... thats actually where i started .... 43 @ 1.2, then i worked my way up. i gave up on 4.7 thou. lol .... sticking with 4.5 till i save up for a better cooler.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> that doesnt make any sense, wouldnt you have to start to process all over again? cause i dont really see any math that gives a starting offset to hit the same voltage you used setting a static value.


It makes perfect sense. You find your lowest manual vCore where you are perfectly stable at your chosen multiplier. That takes a decent amount of time.

Then you use Offset = manual vCore - most common VID under load. You will have to test that offset to make sure it works though, and you might have to bump it up one or two notches.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> It makes perfect sense. You find your lowest manual vCore where you are perfectly stable at your chosen multiplier. That takes a decent amount of time.
> 
> Then you use Offset = manual vCore - most common VID under load. You will have to test that offset to make sure it works though, and you might have to bump it up one or two notches.


i see that now. i kinda had already figured that but it seemed to simple lol

Rig Swag asked for:
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4892632

Edit: Price may not be that accurate since i purchased most of the items from Amazon.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> i see that now. i kinda had already figured that but it seemed to simple lol
> 
> Rig Swag asked for:
> http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/4892632
> 
> Edit: Price may not be that accurate since i purchased most of the items from Amazon.


Your rig is almost like mine - and the settings for that are in the OP (my bios screenshots)

As for starting fresh - the simple reason why is:
You start first checking your hardware is ok (I skipped this step several months ago, then found out I had an actually hardware problem with one of my DIMMs) -> ram setting set, everything else to stock + all win updates done + latest bios.
Then you move to manual to find the lowest and best stability for your system
Then you move to offset to make it easy/less stressful for your CPU for power saving.

People just jump in at the last stage, then start complaining they have problems.
Overcloking is simple, and can be done by an 8yr old, as long as they have this type of guide in front of them.
What most people LACK when overcloking is patience.

I knew from OC'ing in the past - if you want to be stable, and be running a fully SAFE system, you should ALWAYS make sure that you spare some time for that.
By that I mean - spend some time, then you'll be rewarded.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Your rig is almost like mine - and the settings for that are in the OP (my bios screenshots)
> 
> As for starting fresh - the simple reason why is:
> You start first checking your hardware is ok (I skipped this step several months ago, then found out I had an actually hardware problem with one of my DIMMs) -> ram setting set, everything else to stock + all win updates done + latest bios.
> Then you move to manual to find the lowest and best stability for your system
> Then you move to offset to make it easy/less stressful for your CPU for power saving.
> 
> People just jump in at the last stage, then start complaining they have problems.
> Overcloking is simple, and can be done by an 8yr old, as long as they have this type of guide in front of them.
> What most people LACK when overcloking is patience.
> 
> I knew from OC'ing in the past - if you want to be stable, and be running a fully SAFE system, you should ALWAYS make sure that you spare some time for that.
> By that I mean - spend some time, then you'll be rewarded.


absolutely .... the time is crazy .... but its fun and rewarding. what also takes time is understanding why we make the changes we do. i want to understand the computer its self. thou its nice to have a guide, i want to know the reasoning behind each change we make.


----------



## jdstock76

taken after i installed the new cooler and the second gpu


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Your rig looks good dude


----------



## Fateman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Ok do yourself a favour:
> GO to STOCK BIOS SETTINGS
> 
> Then once everything is back to normal:
> Set your ram timings to 9-9-9-24 and 2N
> @ 1600mhz
> 
> With 1.55v ram voltage
> 
> Now tell me if all goes fine for 12hrs.
> If it does, keep those same ram settings, and then put your multiplier to 42 (4.2ghz) and your cpu voltage to 1.26 - and test from there (and copy the rest of the settings from the OP)


Hi, I have completed both tests. I have tested RAMs at 1,55V for 9 hours only because they were doing some maintenance in the building and I had to switch off the power, but there were no errors till then. After the power went on again I set the manual OC to multiplier 43 (instead of suggested 42, I was a bit more optimistic as to what my CPU can withstand) and voltage 1,26 and run prime95 for 12,5 hours with no BSODs or WHEA errors. I have even made a screenshot so you can have a look at temps, voltages, etc. (minimum teps in realtemp are not representative as I have launched the monitoring after i started prime tests, CoreTemp shows valid data though)
Whats the next step?


----------



## megawatz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fateman*
> 
> Hi, I have completed both tests. I have tested RAMs at 1,55V for 9 hours only because they were doing some maintenance in the building and I had to switch off the power, but there were no errors till then. After the power went on again I set the manual OC to multiplier 43 (instead of suggested 42, I was a bit more optimistic as to what my CPU can withstand) and voltage 1,26 and run prime95 for 12,5 hours with no BSODs or WHEA errors. I have even made a screenshot so you can have a look at temps, voltages, etc. (minimum teps in realtemp are not representative as I have launched the monitoring after i started prime tests, CoreTemp shows valid data though)
> Whats the next step?


Looks good to me!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fateman*
> 
> Hi, I have completed both tests. I have tested RAMs at 1,55V for 9 hours only because they were doing some maintenance in the building and I had to switch off the power, but there were no errors till then. After the power went on again I set the manual OC to multiplier 43 (instead of suggested 42, I was a bit more optimistic as to what my CPU can withstand) and voltage 1,26 and run prime95 for 12,5 hours with no BSODs or WHEA errors. I have even made a screenshot so you can have a look at temps, voltages, etc. (minimum teps in realtemp are not representative as I have launched the monitoring after i started prime tests, CoreTemp shows valid data though)
> Whats the next step?


good man!
Well looking at that you are STABLE at 4.3ghz.
There's not much to add, however:
Do you want 4.5ghz?
If YES - then set it to 45 rather than 43, and then increase the vcore (might have to go quite a bit up, so be warned of temps) by a few notches, and then start again, and by that i mean run prime for 12hrs - and see if it passes
If NO - then we can calculate your offset


----------



## Fateman

I guess 4.3 is enough for me. I have seen the temps at 4.5 reaching over 90C which is in my opinion not worth it compared to the performance gain of 200mhz. I will stick with 4.3 for now, and if it deems necessary I'll try to increase it later on. However seeing the temps I would need to delid the CPU in order to keep the temps in check, which I am not comfortable doing at the moment. So its decided. Lets calculate the offset values.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fateman*
> 
> I guess 4.3 is enough for me. I have seen the temps at 4.5 reaching over 90C which is in my opinion not worth it compared to the performance gain of 200mhz. I will stick with 4.3 for now, and if it deems necessary I'll try to increase it later on. However seeing the temps I would need to delid the CPU in order to keep the temps in check, which I am not comfortable doing at the moment. So its decided. Lets calculate the offset values.


Yes sir...LOL

Right, You'll have to get CORE TEMP (i think real temp might have it too), in order to see your VID.

So first get that.
Then - launch up prime 95 again, just as you did before.
Then let it run for around 5mins, and then check your VID voltage (it might alternate between numbers, just take both readings, and note down which one is more frequent)

After that, you can stop p95 and caculate your offset.
1.26v (manual vcore) MINUS VID = OFFset (can be negative or positive)

then that's what you put in your bios - and you're done.


----------



## Fateman

OK so my values for VID were as follows:
85% of time: 1,2560
10% of time: 1,2610
5% of time: 1,2510

which leaves me with an offset of -0,005 right?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fateman*
> 
> OK so my values for VID were as follows:
> 85% of time: 1,2560
> 10% of time: 1,2610
> 5% of time: 1,2510
> 
> which leaves me with an offset of -0,005 right?


No + 0,005

1.26 - 1.2560 = +0,004 = rounded that's 0.005


----------



## Fateman

I knew I should have listened on those maths lessons








cheers for that will do that and test it while I go out just to be sure. Thanks a bunch, you were really helpful.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fateman*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I knew I should have listened on those maths lessons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cheers for that will do that and test it while I go out just to be sure. Thanks a bunch, you were really helpful.


Indeed test after being on offset, to be sure - and a pleasure


----------



## Inacoma79

Guys really quick, I was on hour 3 when prime stopped responding. No bsod and I was running x45 @ v1.278 (vid 1.2660) what means this? Do I need to bump up DRAM voltage from 1.5?


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inacoma79*
> 
> Guys really quick, I was on hour 3 when prime crashed. I was running x45 @ v1.278 (vid 1.2660) what means this? Do I need to bump up DRAM voltage?


quick answer, up vcore a notch (0.005V)


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inacoma79*
> 
> Guys really quick, I was on hour 3 when prime stopped responding. No bsod and I was running x45 @ v1.278 (vid 1.2660) what means this? Do I need to bump up DRAM voltage from 1.5?


It depends on the type of crash. Failed core, system lockup, crash dump of Prime, BSOD (and which type)?


----------



## Chili195

This guide was extremely helpful, thanks! Unfortunately, I am pretty sure my 3570K is not as overclockable as I would have hoped. I am using 1.345 vCore (now on +0.06V offset) to be stable at 4.4Ghz. VID is 1.2860. Everything is set on the motherboard as described in the guide. Temperature doesn't really go above 70-75 degrees (I'm on watercooling). I have not even been able to find a stable voltage for 4.5. I pushed it to 1.375v and Prime still crashes very early on. I've given up in my pursuit of 4.5 which is a shame but I'm happy with 4.4 Ghz still.


----------



## Inacoma79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> It depends on the type of crash. Failed core, system lockup, crash dump of Prime, BSOD (and which type)?


Prime just stopped responding then closed down, no system lockup, no bsod, no stopped workers.


----------



## Inacoma79

I also adjusting my RAM's rated timings from 1866mhz, 9-10-9-27, 2 to 1600mhz, 9-9-9-24, 2. Not sure if this is ok to do but my system seems to like the latter timings more. My cores would fail at the stock rating all the time.


----------



## stickg1

I consider that a crash dump, raise the vcore


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inacoma79*
> 
> I also adjusting my RAM's rated timings from 1866mhz, 9-10-9-27, 2 to 1600mhz, 9-9-9-24, 2. Not sure if this is ok to do but my system seems to like the latter timings more. My cores would fail at the stock rating all the time.


You should be using the actual voltage and timings of your specific ram, don't follow the guide for those particular settings. Looking up your specific model number on the manufacturer's website will show the settings. It is also usually on the box they came in, or on the sticks themselves.

Once you have the stock settings for your ram per the manufacturer you should run 4+ passes of Memtest86+ to make sure you have no errors.

As for Prime95 just shutting down, that usually means you need more vCore, any program quitting unexpectedly is a sign of instability.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inacoma79*
> 
> I also adjusting my RAM's rated timings from 1866mhz, 9-10-9-27, 2 to 1600mhz, 9-9-9-24, 2. Not sure if this is ok to do but my system seems to like the latter timings more. My cores would fail at the stock rating all the time.


Your system should be able to do the SPD rated speeds...
if it doesn't I would raise eyebrows towards your motherboard.

As for prime just stopping - just like any program it can do that.
Run prime until you get a BSOD or stopped worker -> that's a sign of something that needs to be changed.
As for your OC etc.
I suggest, if you want to test your ram out first (I highly suggest it even) to run everything at stock, and see if your ram passes 12hrs on its own.


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inacoma79*
> 
> Guys really quick, I was on hour 3 when prime stopped responding. No bsod and I was running x45 @ v1.278 (vid 1.2660) what means this? Do I need to bump up DRAM voltage from 1.5?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> quick answer, up vcore a notch (0.005V)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> It depends on the type of crash. Failed core, system lockup, crash dump of Prime, BSOD (and which type)?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inacoma79*
> 
> Prime just stopped responding then closed down, no system lockup, no bsod, no stopped workers.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> I consider that a crash dump, raise the vcore


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> As for Prime95 just shutting down, that usually means you need more vCore, any program quitting unexpectedly is a sign of instability.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> As for prime just stopping - just like any program it can do that.
> Run prime until you get a BSOD or stopped worker -> that's a sign of something that needs to be changed.


Guess my quick answer wasnt that bad after all haha..








jk TD, im out of here again ..lol


----------



## Inacoma79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> quick answer, up vcore a notch (0.005V)


done
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> I consider that a crash dump, raise the vcore


done
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> You should be using the actual voltage and timings of your specific ram, don't follow the guide for those particular settings. Looking up your specific model number on the manufacturer's website will show the settings. It is also usually on the box they came in, or on the sticks themselves.
> 
> Once you have the stock settings for your ram per the manufacturer you should run 4+ passes of Memtest86+ to make sure you have no errors.
> 
> As for Prime95 just shutting down, that usually means you need more vCore, any program quitting unexpectedly is a sign of instability.


Ugh! Two of my modules were RMA'd already, feel my pain!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Your system should be able to do the SPD rated speeds...
> if it doesn't I would raise eyebrows towards your motherboard.
> 
> As for prime just stopping - just like any program it can do that.
> Run prime until you get a BSOD or stopped worker -> that's a sign of something that needs to be changed.
> As for your OC etc.
> I suggest, if you want to test your ram out first (I highly suggest it even) to run everything at stock, and see if your ram passes 12hrs on its own.


12 hours on stock and more ram tests God help me!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> Guess my quick answer wasnt that bad after all haha..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jk TD, im out of here again ..lol






Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inacoma79*
> 
> done
> done
> Ugh! Two of my modules were RMA'd already, feel my pain!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12 hours on stock and more ram tests God help me!


yeah best be on the safe side - to save you hassle.


----------



## Inacoma79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> Guess my quick answer wasnt that bad after all haha..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jk TD, im out of here again ..lol


yea, up to the point where TD said more 12 hour test









Totally Dubbed > Et tu, Brute?


----------



## Stu-Crossfire

Use your WHEA reports to help you stabilise faster.
A simple 12hr prime or IBT pass doesnt mean everythings stable. Far from it.

Its worth using LinX or 2nd best IBT and take a little time to learn what the numbers it generates actually mean.
The amount of times I have seen IBT screenshots of hapy people with machines that were obvuiiously unstanble from the generated numbers is crackers!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inacoma79*
> 
> yea, up to the point where TD said more 12 hour test
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Totally Dubbed > Et tu, Brute?


I got that achievement on BC2 already








As for why Dutch leaves - I have no idea lol!

I suggest the ram testing, just to save you hassle in the long run bro - your call - but I spent 1month trying to figure out why my OC wasn't working - all for it to be a bad DIMM. I'm not saying you have one, especially you have RMA'ed the ram - HOWEVER, those timings...you can't ever be sure about. Highly suggest sticking to rated SPD from your manufacturer (corsair I think it was)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stu-Crossfire*
> 
> Use your WHEA reports to help you stabilise faster.
> A simple 12hr prime or IBT pass doesnt mean everythings stable. Far from it.
> 
> Its worth using LinX or 2nd best IBT and take a little time to learn what the numbers it generates actually mean.
> The amount of times I have seen IBT screenshots of hapy people with machines that were obvuiiously unstanble from the generated numbers is crackers!


IBT just stresses it for a short amount of time.
And isn't something that should be used to determine stability.

As for what you said, totally agree - the more you can analyse your system, the better you'll get at understanding what's going wrong.


----------



## Inacoma79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> yeah best be on the safe side - to save you hassle.


BWHAHAHAHAHA....I actually like that song.

But feeling more like...


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inacoma79*
> 
> BWHAHAHAHAHA....I actually like that song.
> 
> But feeling more like...


I recognised the UKF symbol from somewhere


----------



## Inacoma79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I recognised the UKF symbol from somewhere


Your handle says it all, bro.









And here's my office mug, oh the irony!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inacoma79*
> 
> Your handle says it all, bro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's my office mug, oh the irony!


handle? lol
Nice Logitech K350


----------



## Inacoma79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> handle? lol
> Nice Logitech K350


We'll assumed it was









six of my office mates saw mine and they too wanted it, I've gone one @ home too, great keyboards


----------



## rando

Hi justanoldman. I have a question about this post, since you have the same chip, motherboard and cooler I do. Simply, how did you get the mounting plate for the cooler stuck to this board? (I'm new to this forum and hoping this isn't something obvious I'm overlooking!) This is my second build, but first liquid cooler and I sat with the instructions and parts for over an hour trying to figure out how to physically fit the mounting ring with its adhesive strips around the CPU. There are raised components in the way on mine, and I assume on yours, too? Maybe our boards are physically different? Or maybe I'm just blind?

Any insights would be really appreciated! Many thanks!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inacoma79*
> 
> We'll assumed it was
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> six of my office mates saw mine and they too wanted it, I've gone one @ home too, great keyboards


Well I got one myself too bro







!
Bought a mechanical though which should soon come in!


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rando*
> 
> Hi justanoldman. I have a question about this post, since you have the same chip, motherboard and cooler I do. Simply, how did you get the mounting plate for the cooler stuck to this board? (I'm new to this forum and hoping this isn't something obvious I'm overlooking!) This is my second build, but first liquid cooler and I sat with the instructions and parts for over an hour trying to figure out how to physically fit the mounting ring with its adhesive strips around the CPU. There are raised components in the way on mine, and I assume on yours, too? Maybe our boards are physically different? Or maybe I'm just blind?
> 
> Any insights would be really appreciated! Many thanks!


Sorry, I am not sure exactly what you are asking. Installing the H100i onto my Maximus V Formula was not hard, I didn't really have any trouble with it.
Here is a link with some pictures and instructions:
http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/corsair_h100i_review,6.html

Maybe you could look through that and then ask which part is giving you trouble.


----------



## justanoldman

Rando,
Wait a minute, when you say mounting ring and adhesive, do you mean the Antec 620?


----------



## Pawtucket

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chili195*
> 
> This guide was extremely helpful, thanks! Unfortunately, I am pretty sure my 3570K is not as overclockable as I would have hoped. I am using 1.345 vCore (now on +0.06V offset) to be stable at 4.4Ghz. VID is 1.2860. Everything is set on the motherboard as described in the guide. Temperature doesn't really go above 70-75 degrees (I'm on watercooling). I have not even been able to find a stable voltage for 4.5. I pushed it to 1.375v and Prime still crashes very early on. I've given up in my pursuit of 4.5 which is a shame but I'm happy with 4.4 Ghz still.


We might have identical twin chips from the same batch...
I need a total of 1.32V for 4.4Ghz...which is high. I have an offset of 0.11...which is high.

Stupid chip won't come close to 4.5Ghz without voltage near 1.4v....not worth it for 100mhz


----------



## shelly808

Okay I had to reflash my BIOS and that seem to fix the problem. I went ahead and redid the entire OC tutorial that was posted on the 1st page. However this time I'm getting much higher temperatures. I am at 4.5Ghz on my i7-3770k. My max temp when using Prime95 has hit 85C and it ranges from the upper 70's to the mid 80's. This time my core voltage stays stable at 1.208V, that is what is being reported under CPU-Z. Last time I did this OC thing the core voltage number changes all the time from like 0.945, to 1.2000, constantly. Not sure if I did my settings differently this time or what but is the core voltage that is being reported to me in CPU-Z suppose to remain static and not change at all?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shelly808*
> 
> Okay I had to reflash my BIOS and that seem to fix the problem. I went ahead and redid the entire OC tutorial that was posted on the 1st page. However this time I'm getting much higher temperatures. I am at 4.5Ghz on my i7-3770k. My max temp when using Prime95 has hit 85C and it ranges from the upper 70's to the mid 80's. This time my core voltage stays stable at 1.208V, that is what is being reported under CPU-Z. Last time I did this OC thing the core voltage number changes all the time from like 0.945, to 1.2000, constantly. Not sure if I did my settings differently this time or what but is the core voltage that is being reported to me in CPU-Z suppose to remain static and not change at all?


Usually remains static is on manual.
Under load, regardless it should be static (that's where LLC plays its part)

Temps wise - I hit around 90c.

EDIT:
Swag:
"DRAM Voltage ► 1.50000 (Ignore what's on the image)"

1.5 might be misleading for some, if they have rated 1.65 - I would suggest putting it to whatever the manufacturer suggests (or 0.05 more if you got more than 2 sticks)


----------



## shelly808

totallydubbed, thanks. So with that being said do you think it would be safe for me to bump it up to 4.6Ghz? I have a NZXT Phantom mid-size case and it came with 3 fans all hooked up to the stock fan controller. I am thinking about seeing if I can plug the fans directly into the motherboard to take advantage of the ASUS FanXpert software to monitor and control my fans instead. What do you think?


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shelly808*
> 
> Okay I had to reflash my BIOS and that seem to fix the problem. I went ahead and redid the entire OC tutorial that was posted on the 1st page. However this time I'm getting much higher temperatures. I am at 4.5Ghz on my i7-3770k. My max temp when using Prime95 has hit 85C and it ranges from the upper 70's to the mid 80's. This time my core voltage stays stable at 1.208V, that is what is being reported under CPU-Z. Last time I did this OC thing the core voltage number changes all the time from like 0.945, to 1.2000, constantly. Not sure if I did my settings differently this time or what but is the core voltage that is being reported to me in CPU-Z suppose to remain static and not change at all?


CPU-Z will show minor fluctuations when you are in manual mode, it only shows large changes like your .945 to 1.2 when you are using offset.

Since you are having trouble you need to just follow the guide. Go back and make sure every setting is correct and matches all the screen shots. Except for your ram timings and voltage which are unique to you.

I am repeating myself, but it would make it easier if everyone would fill out a rig in their profile. What cooler are you using? Those temps with 1.208 don't make sense.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *shelly808*
> 
> Okay I had to reflash my BIOS and that seem to fix the problem. I went ahead and redid the entire OC tutorial that was posted on the 1st page. However this time I'm getting much higher temperatures. I am at 4.5Ghz on my i7-3770k. My max temp when using Prime95 has hit 85C and it ranges from the upper 70's to the mid 80's. This time my core voltage stays stable at 1.208V, that is what is being reported under CPU-Z. Last time I did this OC thing the core voltage number changes all the time from like 0.945, to 1.2000, constantly. Not sure if I did my settings differently this time or what but is the core voltage that is being reported to me in CPU-Z suppose to remain static and not change at all?
> 
> 
> 
> Usually remains static is on manual.
> Under load, regardless it should be static (that's where LLC plays its part)
> 
> Temps wise - I hit around 90c.
> 
> EDIT:
> Swag:
> "DRAM Voltage ► 1.50000 (Ignore what's on the image)"
> 
> 1.5 might be misleading for some, if they have rated 1.65 - I would suggest putting it to whatever the manufacturer suggests (or 0.05 more if you got more than 2 sticks)
Click to expand...

Hmm, that's true, should I say: "What is indicated on your RAM box?"


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shelly808*
> 
> Okay I had to reflash my BIOS and that seem to fix the problem. I went ahead and redid the entire OC tutorial that was posted on the 1st page. However this time I'm getting much higher temperatures. I am at 4.5Ghz on my i7-3770k. My max temp when using Prime95 has hit 85C and it ranges from the upper 70's to the mid 80's. This time my core voltage stays stable at 1.208V, that is what is being reported under CPU-Z. Last time I did this OC thing the core voltage number changes all the time from like 0.945, to 1.2000, constantly. Not sure if I did my settings differently this time or what but is the core voltage that is being reported to me in CPU-Z suppose to remain static and not change at all?


Your chip is better than mine at 4.5GHz at 1.208V and 85C max, I'm at 4.5GHz at 1.288V Max 97C (before delid) with temps in the mid 60's on Prime95 air cooled! In the beginning of February I'll be in the 40's and 50's when I get it under water! Delid that sucker like I did!


----------



## shelly808

Justandoldman, my specs are as follow. ASUS P8Z77-V Motherboard, Cooler Master 212 Evo HSF, 2x8GB Corsair DDR3 1600Mhz RAM. Timing is 10-10-10-27 I believe. So should I be using Offset or Manual mode in the BIOS settings?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shelly808*
> 
> totallydubbed, thanks. So with that being said do you think it would be safe for me to bump it up to 4.6Ghz? I have a NZXT Phantom mid-size case and it came with 3 fans all hooked up to the stock fan controller. I am thinking about seeing if I can plug the fans directly into the motherboard to take advantage of the ASUS FanXpert software to monitor and control my fans instead. What do you think?


Yeah, although I hate using fan expert. I just go via the bios
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Hmm, that's true, should I say: "What is indicated on your RAM box?"


Sounds good man!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shelly808*
> 
> Justandoldman, my specs are as follow. ASUS P8Z77-V Motherboard, Cooler Master 212 Evo HSF, 2x8GB Corsair DDR3 1600Mhz RAM. Timing is 10-10-10-27 I believe. So should I be using Offset or Manual mode in the BIOS settings?


You should start on manual to then calculate your offset. As written and shown in the guide.


----------



## Inacoma79

Guys just finished 12hr prime test this AM and my system passed (maybe). Need your inputs before doing Snoopy dance.

Going back to my issues with RAM timings (1866, 9-10-9-27, 2), I mentioned some posts back anyone of my cores would fail no less than a minute into the run at boxed timings. I was up to v1.29 before I said this ain't right. Went back into bios (against the behest of TD, justanoldman) and set timing to 1600, 9-9-9-24, 2.

12 hours and a medium-BK-whopper-value-meal-with-unsweetened-iced-tea later prime run passes.

Questions:
1) what's going on with my hardwares?
2) "stable" can this be considered?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



CPUZ CPU Tab


CPUZ MEM Tab


CPUZ SPD Tab


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shelly808*
> 
> Justandoldman, my specs are as follow. ASUS P8Z77-V Motherboard, Cooler Master 212 Evo HSF, 2x8GB Corsair DDR3 1600Mhz RAM. Timing is 10-10-10-27 I believe. So should I be using Offset or Manual mode in the BIOS settings?


As Swag pointed out to you in your third post, your cooler will only allow you a medium overclock. You have an OK chip if you can do 12 hours at 4.5 and around 1.2, but you will not be able to push much further because of temps. To do that you will need a better, and unfortunately, more expensive cooler.

From what you have said, you passed the 12+ hours stability test with no stopped workers and no WHEA warnings at 4.5. Then you seemed to have run into trouble when flashing BIOS. The only thing to do now with a flashed BIOS and problems, is to start over.

Go back, copy every single setting in the guide, use only Manual (NOT offset), and make sure you are 12+ hours stable at 4.5 again. Only then can you take the next step. Also double check that your ram timings and voltage are correct for your particular sticks.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inacoma79*
> 
> Guys just finished 12hr prime test this AM and my system passed (maybe). Need your inputs before doing Snoopy dance.
> 
> Going back to my issues with RAM timings (1866, 9-10-9-27, 2), I mentioned some posts back anyone of my cores would fail no less than a minute into the run at boxed timings. I was up to v1.29 before I said this ain't right. Went back into bios (against the behest of TD, justanoldman) and set timing to 1600, 9-9-9-24, 2.
> 
> 12 hours and a medium-BK-whopper-value-meal-with-unsweetened-iced-tea later prime run passes.
> 
> Questions:
> 1) what's going on with my hardwares?
> 2) "stable" can this be considered?


What happened when you ran Memtest86+ for several hours on your system with no CPU overclock, and stock timings and voltage for your ram (as shown on the box, the sticks, and the manufacturer's site)?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inacoma79*
> 
> Guys just finished 12hr prime test this AM and my system passed (maybe). Need your inputs before doing Snoopy dance.


The problem is:
If something is going on with your ram and/or timings, you are trying to ignore it.
I never knew I had ram problems for 1 month - I then went stable for 12hrs of prime. 2 weeks later, got 3 BSODs - I investigated it, and found it was a bad DIMM.
Again, with you I think it is timings related. The timings REALLY should be as specified on your box (which i still don't know what your timings are and what voltage it is rated at)

End of the day, if it passes that's great (which it did for 7hrs) - however after my annoying experience, it is better to be safe than sorry in the long run.


----------



## Inacoma79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> The problem is:
> If something is going on with your ram and/or timings, you are trying to ignore it.
> I never knew I had ram problems for 1 month - I then went stable for 12hrs of prime. 2 weeks later, got 3 BSODs - I investigated it, and found it was a bad DIMM.
> Again, with you I think it is timings related. The timings REALLY should be as specified on your box (which i still don't know what your timings are and what voltage it is rated at)
> 
> End of the day, if it passes that's great (which it did for 7hrs) - however after my annoying experience, it is better to be safe than sorry in the long run.


What can I say I'm hard headed Lol

seriously not intentionally ignoring, just wondering why the system likes one set of timing versus another. Ram specs, here. Background: purchased kits separately, didn't buy them as single 16GB kit.

If it's my timings then should I just swap out the 1866s for 1600s? Seems the current aren't working out for me at stock timings

7hrs, where'd you get 7hrs from? Lol Did you mean in your case?

ADD: What's this say you about setting RAM voltage to 1.55 if more than 2 sticks, clarify please?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inacoma79*
> 
> What can I say I'm hard headed Lol
> 
> seriously not intentionally ignoring, just wondering why the system likes one set of timing versus another. Ram specs, here. Background: purchased kits separately, didn't buy them as single 16GB kit.
> 
> If it's my timings then should I just swap out the 1866s for 1600s? Seems the current aren't working out for me at stock timings
> 
> 7hrs, where'd you get 7hrs from? Lol Did you mean in your case?


7hrs: I read that from your REAL TEMP reading and screenshot.

As for timings etc - It should run at:
9-9-9-24 2N @ 1866Mhz and 1.5v (go for 1.55v to be on the safe side).

As for purchased separately that's no problem as LONG as their specs are the same. If they run different speeds, timings, or even voltages - that's probably why you have been getting problems.

As for being hard headed - let me just put it this way:
I wish someone told me when I was having problems to test my RAM - no one really did, and I wasted 1 month. So if anything, just take it as someone making you aware of your ram, rather than "your vcore is too low"


----------



## Inacoma79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> 7hrs: I read that from your REAL TEMP reading and screenshot.
> 
> As for timings etc - It should run at:
> 9-9-9-24 2N @ 1866Mhz and 1.5v (go for 1.55v to be on the safe side).
> 
> As for purchased separately that's no problem as LONG as their specs are the same. If they run different speeds, timings, or even voltages - that's probably why you have been getting problems.
> 
> As for being hard headed - let me just put it this way:
> I wish someone told me when I was having problems to test my RAM - no one really did, and I wasted 1 month. So if anything, just take it as someone making you aware of your ram, rather than "your vcore is too low"


Ah, didn't notice the timer on Realtemp, thanks for pointing that out. No look @ my prime screen started Jan 25 20:12 ended it @ Jan 26 08:23 (EST). Took the screenshot before I stopped the test. I think I must have accidentally closed RT by acciden at some point in the night then reopend. Lol

Wrt being hardheaded, we're guys it's in our nature. heh

Ok back to the bios I go!!!

+rep the advice


----------



## Inacoma79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> What happened when you ran Memtest86+ for several hours on your system with no CPU overclock, and stock timings and voltage for your ram (as shown on the box, the sticks, and the manufacturer's site)?


After a failed initial OC I ran the sticks through individually. That's when I found I had bad kit so RMA'd them to corsair. I know the other two are solid and new kits from corsair _should_ be solid > hence the resistance to retesting RAM. Gonna try tweaks per TD, if things fall through I'll run my sticks through memtest...for 12 hours...on stock setting


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inacoma79*
> 
> After a failed initial OC I ran the sticks through individually. That's when I found I had bad kit so RMA'd them to corsair. I know the other two are solid and new kits from corsair _should_ be solid > hence the resistance to retesting RAM. Gonna try tweaks per TD, if things fall through I'll run my sticks through memtest...for 12 hours...on stock setting


Let us know how it goes!


----------



## nature1ders

I was able to get this, but I'm experimenting with various things. I checked Event Viewer for WHEA errors and none appear.

It all seems weird to me, the voltage I'm using is way low compared to others clocking at this speed, but then when I use their voltages my temps skyrocket to like 80+ at 1.12 and higher with more using a Hyper Evo 212.

Just so strange (Small FFT's)



http://imgur.com/PJcM3B3


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nature1ders*
> 
> I was able to get this, but I'm experimenting with various things. I checked Event Viewer for WHEA errors and none appear.
> 
> It all seems weird to me, the voltage I'm using is way low compared to others clocking at this speed, but then when I use their voltages my temps skyrocket to like 80+ at 1.12 and higher with more using a Hyper Evo 212.
> 
> Just so strange (Small FFT's)


What are you setting in BIOS for manual voltage? Are you saying you get good temps with 1.070 but high temps with 1.120?

Also one of your worker windows in Prime95 is not showing, you should click on Window->Tile to show them all. Are you just doing the small FFT test? You should test as the guide shows.

I would switch to Prime 27.9 (at least that is what people are saying to do):
http://www.overclock.net/t/137251/prime95/120#post_18813324


----------



## rando

Yes, maybe I goofed here, but I thought I saw on one of your posts that you had an Asus motherboard and Antec Kuhler 620. (I'll get my own specs up when I get some time.) Anyway, I think I found my answer: the ring that mounts with adhesive for the Antec cooler mounts on the BACK of the board, not the front----this was not stated in the instructions. I found a link to another poster's mounting instructions (totally dubbed, I think) and it solved my problem. At some point I'll give his instructions a try.

Thanks for replying and I would still be grateful for any hints you might have if you did indeed install this cooler on an Asus board.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rando*
> 
> Yes, maybe I goofed here, but I thought I saw on one of your posts that you had an Asus motherboard and Antec Kuhler 620. (I'll get my own specs up when I get some time.) Anyway, I think I found my answer: the ring that mounts with adhesive for the Antec cooler mounts on the BACK of the board, not the front----this was not stated in the instructions. I found a link to another poster's mounting instructions (totally dubbed, I think) and it solved my problem. At some point I'll give his instructions a try.
> 
> Thanks for replying and I would still be grateful for any hints you might have if you did indeed install this cooler on an Asus board.


You are correct, I switched from P8Z77-V Pro and Antec 620 to a Maximus V Formula with an H100i. I would strongly, repeat Strongly, advise not using the adhesive. It took me forever to get it off when I needed to take it back. If you can afford it I would go for the 920 like TD has, an H100i, or wait a few weeks for the Swiftech H220.

If you stay with the 620, then at most just use one side of the adhesive on the back plate, don't use the sticky part on the motherboard. You will have to hold it place though, I don't what your case will or will not allow. Also it is not easy to figure out how hard to screw it down because of those little blue plastic adapters, so be careful to screw it down carefully and evenly.

Here are some links for the 620:
http://www.legitreviews.com/article/1580/4/
http://www.tweaknews.net/reviews/antec_kuhler_h2o_620_review/index6.php


----------



## nature1ders

Thanks for the info on the new Prime95 version, I will re-run the testing since I've nothing better to do today.

This is my motherboard P8Z77-V PRO/THUNDERBOLT and I'm just using the BIOS to up the multiplier to 4.2 and setting the voltage in Windows 8 with ASUS Suite II to 1.070

It seems to work alright, I was told the ASUS Suite II auto-adjusts settings itself and I've no problem with the temps I'm seeing. Any advice? I'm going to run 4.2 at 1 Core Voltage and see how that works since my chart shows 4.1 runs at 1 we'll see.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nature1ders*
> 
> Thanks for the info on the new Prime95 version, I will re-run the testing since I've nothing better to do today.
> 
> This is my motherboard P8Z77-V PRO/THUNDERBOLT and I'm just using the BIOS to up the multiplier to 4.2 and setting the voltage in Windows 8 with ASUS Suite II to 1.070
> 
> It seems to work alright, I was told the ASUS Suite II auto-adjusts settings itself and I've no problem with the temps I'm seeing. Any advice? I'm going to run 4.2 at 1 Core Voltage and see how that works since my chart shows 4.1 runs at 1 we'll see.


Any advice?...
Well my advice, and it is free so take it for what its worth, is to stop what you are doing.

Do not use AI Suite II to do anything except a minor vCore bump when you are checking for a voltage to do a long test.

Forgive me if I am mistaken, but it sounds like you are not following the guide here. My opinion is that is a huge mistake. Go back and set everything by hand in BIOS to match the guide, except for your ram timings and voltage which you look up and type in manually.

With your cooler you have to watch temps, so after setting up all of your BIOS pages to match the guide, maybe try 4.3 and see what voltages that takes and what your temps are. Don't let any core go over 90c while you are trying to figure all this out.


----------



## tzvia

Well, been trying to get offset stable on my Maximus 5 Extreme with 3770k delidded. On manual, it is stable at 1.355vcore at 4.8ghz. This is with LLC on extreme, Voltage Frequency on manual 350, PLL on manual 1.8. Idle voltage is 1.368 and VID on load is 1.408, I assume, due to LLC being on extreme?

I had read around here that LLC should be in the middle range, so set it to high and started with +.005. I was way off. It is now set +.16, which places the load VID (Prime on blend) to 1.408. Priming it now. +.15 offset caused a WHEA then a BS in about 5 minutes, and VID was 1.392. So it looks like I am going in the right direction but I gotta give it another 11 hours on Prime to have any idea. C1E is enabled, C3 and C6 disabled.

Any other suggestions, settings I may have missed? I'm on water and temps spiked at 67 but are hovering in the low 60s so no worries there.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tzvia*
> 
> Well, been trying to get offset stable on my Maximus 5 Extreme with 3770k delidded. On manual, it is stable at 1.355vcore at 4.8ghz. This is with LLC on extreme, Voltage Frequency on manual 350, PLL on manual 1.8. Idle voltage is 1.368 and VID on load is 1.408, I assume, due to LLC being on extreme?
> 
> I had read around here that LLC should be in the middle range, so set it to high and started with +.005. I was way off. It is now set +.16, which places the load VID (Prime on blend) to 1.408. Priming it now. +.15 offset caused a WHEA then a BS in about 5 minutes, and VID was 1.392. So it looks like I am going in the right direction but I gotta give it another 11 hours on Prime to have any idea. C1E is enabled, C3 and C6 disabled.
> 
> Any other suggestions, settings I may have missed? I'm on water and temps spiked at 67 but are hovering in the low 60s so no worries there.


Personally I like LLC at 75% (Ultra High) as the guide says, and it keeps your actual voltage under load closest to the voltage you type in BIOS.

My two cents is go back to manual, Ultra High LLC, and the guide say 1.7 for PLL (but I can't say for sure how much difference that makes vs. 1.8). Then see where you are stable for those settings before checking for a stable offset.


----------



## nature1ders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Any advice?...
> Well my advice, and it is free so take it for what its worth, is to stop what you are doing.
> 
> Do not use AI Suite II to do anything except a minor vCore bump when you are checking for a voltage to do a long test.
> 
> Forgive me if I am mistaken, but it sounds like you are not following the guide here. My opinion is that is a huge mistake. Go back and set everything by hand in BIOS to match the guide, except for your ram timings and voltage which you look up and type in manually.
> 
> With your cooler you have to watch temps, so after setting up all of your BIOS pages to match the guide, maybe try 4.3 and see what voltages that takes and what your temps are. Don't let any core go over 90c while you are trying to figure all this out.


Alright I'll try it this way now, but I don't see why it's any different =X

I will use the XMP 1866 profile from the Crucial ram instead of tuning manually.


----------



## nature1ders

Um yea, I followed the guide. NOW I SEE the difference. The temperature at 1.2 volts is like 80c full load at 4.5ghz............. umm yea I'll test this to see how stable it is WOW it was so hot before wth! I thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Will report back on the final to you if this passes, will run for 12 hours


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nature1ders*
> 
> Um yea, I followed the guide. NOW I SEE the difference. The temperature at 1.2 volts is like 75c full load at 4.5ghz............. umm yea I'll test this to see how stable it is WOW it was so hot before wth! I thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Unless you are an experienced overclocker, you need to follow the guide to the letter. Then you will find your best stable overclock, eventually be able to use offset for a 24/7 setting, learn some stuff along the way, and people here will be able to help you with whatever you need. If you follow the guide.

Let us know how it goes.


----------



## rando

Thanks, I'll check out those links. Maybe I can get my wife to hold still long enough to hold the ring in place while I put the screws in, instead of using the adhesive (even though I have no plans to return the MB).

For the record, I bet I'm justanoldermanthanyou. Just guessing, though.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rando*
> 
> Thanks, I'll check out those links. Maybe I can get my wife to hold still long enough to hold the ring in place while I put the screws in, instead of using the adhesive (even though I have no plans to return the MB).
> 
> For the record, I bet I'm justanoldermanthanyou. Just guessing, though.


But you might upgrade your cooler at some point, and need to remove the backplate.

More or less old than your overclock?
This was my first computer:


----------



## nature1ders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Unless you are an experienced overclocker, you need to follow the guide to the letter. Then you will find your best stable overclock, eventually be able to use offset for a 24/7 setting, learn some stuff along the way, and people here will be able to help you with whatever you need. If you follow the guide.
> 
> Let us know how it goes.


Sorry it's actually at 80C full load at 1.2 with 4.5ghz.... But I am so impressed by the guide, it really works! I didn't realize how much the BIOS settings effected the temps even setting manual voltage with ASUS Suite II. WOW.

I do have a delidded processor here it was pretty easy, I am very, very happy seeing these results line up with a normal overclock instead of the weirdo temps I was getting before.

I am going to run this 12 hours, if it is fine I'll take a screenshot and post it. TY all bye


----------



## rando

Okay, you might have me beat. My first was a Laser 128 EX (Apple IIE clone). Came with 128K of RAM. I bet yours was either 128K or 64K, right? Thanks again for the tips.


----------



## tw33k

I got my first computer when I was 12 in 185. Amstrad CPC464. 4MHz processor. 64KB RAM but I upped it to 576KB



Had a cassette tape for loading games etc. It was my introduction to piracy making copies of games to swap with a friend who had the same computer


----------



## ropd

Swag

Been running now for over two weeks at 4.5. So far not a hiccup. Been playing AC3 with all settings maxed out and no problems (other than some occasional low frame rates that everybody has been complaining about). Finally figured out the "REP" thing and gave ya one of those even though you deserve more. Keep up the good work.

Rich


----------



## justanoldman

Nice to know there are some overclockers out there almost as old as me. Being the oldest so far doesn't make me feel older at all, nope not one bit, seriously not one little bit.









As for the Rep+ thing, it took me a while to figure out what that was too. Feel free to use the button on the first post here for Swag if it helped you, and I think Totally Dubbed has helped so much along the way that you could Rep+ him too.


----------



## nature1ders

I am going to read all Swags comments here, they are so interesting and useful :X


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> As for the Rep+ thing, it took me a while to figure out what that was too. Feel free to use the button on the first post here for Swag if it helped you, and I think Totally Dubbed has helped so much along the way that you could Rep+ him too.


Oh stop it, you're making me blush!


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nature1ders*
> 
> I am going to read all Swags comments here, they are so interesting and useful :X


Lol, actually, I don't mind answering questions directly if you want to, I try to keep up here but I have a lot of things to do nowadays that it'd be easier for me to wait every 50 posts and just read over what you guys need help on.







Of course, I definitely do not mind you guys PMing me and Totally Dubbed is very knowledgeable on Ivy Bridge and CPU Overclocking and other things as well. Also, he's British...I think...


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Lol, actually, I don't mind answering questions directly if you want to, I try to keep up here but I have a lot of things to do nowadays that it'd be easier for me to wait every 50 posts and just read over what you guys need help on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, I definitely do not mind you guys PMing me and Totally Dubbed is very knowledgeable on Ivy Bridge and CPU Overclocking and other things as well. Also, he's British...I think...


I am British indeed.
I'm not as knowledgeable as you Swag!
Fold much? haha


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Lol, actually, I don't mind answering questions directly if you want to, I try to keep up here but I have a lot of things to do nowadays that it'd be easier for me to wait every 50 posts and just read over what you guys need help on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, I definitely do not mind you guys PMing me and Totally Dubbed is very knowledgeable on Ivy Bridge and CPU Overclocking and other things as well. Also, he's British...I think...
> 
> 
> 
> I am British indeed.
> I'm not as knowledgeable as you Swag!
> Fold much? haha
Click to expand...

Oh god, I will be hitting 10m at the end of this year at least! I have all 24 threads running + 2 930s + 3570k. Oh can't wait to wreck the OCN stats!


----------



## nature1ders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> 2. Change amount of time to run each FFT to 10 minutes. This allows it to run all FFT sizes in 12 hours. 10 minutes is minimum as well to run a FFT size so don't go lower than that. 10 - 20 minutes is to find a baseline and basically see how low your voltage can go. It will almost always increase by quite a bit from the lowest vcore you could get it to.


Maybe put this in your guide notes, I don't think I saw it?!

I've had success running 4.5ghz at 1.150 Core Voltage for 11 hours with Prime95 set as you suggest in the guide, but I was goofing around with some stuff while it was doing this and it locked up in the 11th hour (No WHEA errors either). I'll have to re-run it again but I'm lowering the Core Voltage because it seemed stable, I'll let you know how it goes by posting the results.

I believe it locked up because I had set more than 90% of the ram to be used and it couldn't handle what I was doing, anyways will post tonite hopefully!

I have a feeling this Core Voltage of 1.140 (83C full load) will be stable, any lower it crashes within 10 mins. It's so near to 1.150 but gives me a few less C. so I'll let you know tonite around 9pm with a screenshot etc.


----------



## Razor 116

Do you mean Prime95 crashed frozen etc. or your computer froze and required you to restart it?


----------



## nature1ders

I was running some compression routines, it started going slow acting laggy, prime95 was running full boar and it didn't crash, just locked up entirely. Anyways I'm re-running this testing with 1.140 now so will report back tonite around 10pm


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nature1ders*
> 
> I was running some compression routines, it started going slow acting laggy, prime95 was running full boar and it didn't crash, just locked up entirely. Anyways I'm re-running this testing with 1.140 now so will report back tonite around 10pm


That's probably due to RAM being used up - don't do anything else whilst P95 is running - simply put.


----------



## tzvia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Personally I like LLC at 75% (Ultra High) as the guide says, and it keeps your actual voltage under load closest to the voltage you type in BIOS.
> 
> My two cents is go back to manual, Ultra High LLC, and the guide say 1.7 for PLL (but I can't say for sure how much difference that makes vs. 1.8). Then see where you are stable for those settings before checking for a stable offset.


On the nose. PLL 1.7 LLC Ultra High, with Offset +.15 and it's now in hour 8 of Prime blend no WHEA stable at 4.8ghz. I was close with it on Extreme, so spent yesterday with it on Ultra High, increasing the offset and priming, starting at +.13. Think I am gonna keep it at 4.8ghz; plenty fast for Skyrim with all the high res texture blings my two 580s can handle. I'll call it good at hr 12.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tzvia*
> 
> On the nose. PLL 1.7 LLC Ultra High, with Offset +.15 and it's now in hour 8 of Prime blend no WHEA stable at 4.8ghz. I was close with it on Extreme, so spent yesterday with it on Ultra High, increasing the offset and priming, starting at +.13. Think I am gonna keep it at 4.8ghz; plenty fast for Skyrim with all the high res texture blings my two 580s can handle. I'll call it good at hr 12.


Nice job!
I am jealous, you had the guts to delid. We have similar chips I think, I would have to do the same to get up to 4.8.


----------



## nature1ders

I am re-running the test for 12 hours at 1.155 Core Voltage because 1.140 failed at around 9 1/2 hours. I will let you know by posting results here if it works =X


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nature1ders*
> 
> I am re-running the test for 12 hours at 1.155 Core Voltage because 1.140 failed at around 9 1/2 hours. I will let you know by posting results here if it works =X


make sure you are having those options checked in P95.


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Yo, what's the average vcore for 4.8GHz and what is the setting to get that vcore number?


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iwalkwithedead*
> 
> Yo, what's the average vcore for 4.8GHz and what is the setting to get that vcore number?


Average? That is a good question.
I can see that there are some with really good chips in 1.2-1.3, pretty good chips in 1.3-1.4, and most of the rest of us 1.4+.

The settings we use here are all listed in the first post.


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Average? That is a good question.
> I can see that there are some with really good chips in 1.2-1.3, pretty good chips in 1.3-1.4, and most of the rest of us 1.4+.
> 
> The settings we use here are all listed in the first post.


1.4v is what I am shooting for, any higher and I will just stick with what I have. I'm at 4.4Ghz on 1.29v

I know all the regular settings are on the first post but if I knew exactly how to get the 1.4vcore from the start I think it would be easier xD All I really need to know if the offset numbers. I'm at 4.4Ghz which is the norm for the 3570k and that's as far as I will probably get, but I am bored and wanted to try higher


----------



## Livefreeordie89

With my 3570k im at 1.26v for 4.6 and 1.32 for 4.8


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iwalkwithedead*
> 
> 1.4v is what I am shooting for, any higher and I will just stick with what I have. I'm at 4.4Ghz on 1.29v
> 
> I know all the regular settings are on the first post but if I knew exactly how to get the 1.4vcore from the start I think it would be easier xD All I really need to know if the offset numbers. I'm at 4.4Ghz which is the norm for the 3570k and that's as far as I will probably get, but I am bored and wanted to try higher


If 1.29v is your minimum stable voltage for 4.4 then I don't think you can do 4.8 without delidding and having to live with a significantly high vCore.

You have the same cooler as me, and I am doing 4.6 at 1.29v manual. I can do 4.7 but then my temps go a little high for my conservative comfort level. In other words you can go 4.5, but it is a question of where your temps are and if you are ok with them. 4.6 would most likely take you to temps that are definitely pushing the envelope without delidding.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Livefreeordie89*
> 
> With my 3570k im at 1.26v for 4.6 and 1.32 for 4.8


Those are your absolute minimum vCores for 12 hour perfect stability?
If so they a very good, and a lot different than the two chips I overclocked. The difference in voltage from 4.6 to 4.8 was well over .10 as apposed to your .06 differential.


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Crap, well I will try anyways just to double check.

Also I don't have the stones to go delidding my processor xD

Thanks Guys


----------



## Razor 116

4.9GHz failed after 6 hours @ 1.335v Bios (1.344 CPU-Z At load). No BSOD or crash just P95 unresponsive and closed down previously when I got this type of freeze (entire system still responding just P95 crash) it only required a single bump in voltage so I suspect that 1.345v will do it. Its annoying that to get the voltage to go over 1.344v I have to set 1.335 otherwise it will remain at 1.344 at load and only spike briefly higher #firstworldproblems.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

You guys are lucky to be hitting those speeds at those low voltages.


----------



## nature1ders

Failed on the 11th hour at 1.155 Core Voltage, will up it a little and run-rerun testing while I'm at work


----------



## 8vasa8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Sounds like you may have some settings that are off, and that is hard to check if you are saying your BIOS does not look like the guide.
> 
> If your LLC is set to 75% then CPU-Z should be a bit higher than what you have set in manual. What you say you see in CPU-Z in manual seems right, but wrong for offset mode. When you switch to offset, if you do the math correctly, CPU-Z should have about the same values as manual.
> 
> You are saying that does not happen for you, and that means when you switch to offset, somehow your LLC is being lowered or something else is being changed. Again, since you have a different BIOS it is hard to say.
> 
> You can keep raising offset if you want to see what happens, but since you said you were 12+ hour stable with 1.220 manual, then you may want to just stick with manual until you can do some more research on your BIOS and how offset mode affects it.


I set offset 0.070 and now I see the same values in CPU-Z like when I set 1.220 manual. It's possible my default vcore of offset lower or something like that? Can I find out default of offset?


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8vasa8*
> 
> I set offset 0.070 and now I see the same values in CPU-Z like when I set 1.220 manual. It's possible my default vcore of offset lower or something like that? Can I find out default of offset?


What motherboard and BIOS are you using?
What is your VID under load?
What is the Min and Max vCore according to Hardware Monitor?

Here are instructions to fill out your rig in your profile;
http://www.overclock.net/t/1258253/how-to-put-your-rig-in-your-sig


----------



## 8vasa8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> What motherboard and BIOS are you using?
> What is your VID under load?
> What is the Min and Max vCore according to Hardware Monitor?
> 
> Here are instructions to fill out your rig in your profile;
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1258253/how-to-put-your-rig-in-your-sig


My motherbord is ASUS P8Z77-M PRO - Intel Z77 and bios verison 1805
Vid: 20% 1.1959
20% 1.2059
40% 1.2009
Hardware monitor shows: min 1.216
max 1.232

In the bios vcore manual is 1.220


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8vasa8*
> 
> My motherbord is ASUS P8Z77-M PRO - Intel Z77 and bios verison 1805
> Vid: 20% 1.1959
> 20% 1.2059
> 40% 1.2009
> Hardware monitor shows: min 1.216
> max 1.232
> 
> In the bios vcore manual is 1.220


Rig filled in, new avatar, and same monitor as me. Nice!

Those number look normal for manual vCore, but what happens to them when you go to offset?

Didn't you say your BIOS screen look different than the guide? If you are using the newest Asus BIOS I don't understand why yours would look different.


----------



## 8vasa8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Rig filled in, new avatar, and same monitor as me. Nice!
> 
> Those number look normal for manual vCore, but what happens to them when you go to offset?
> 
> Didn't you say your BIOS screen look different than the guide? If you are using the newest Asus BIOS I don't understand why yours would look different.


I'll do screens a post here.

I don't have to many settings like in the guide. Look in DIGI + VRM


----------



## Totally Dubbed

^looks good to me.


----------



## 8vasa8

But offset doesn't work.

math says I must set 0.025 in offset. But I must set 0.070 and than in CPU-Z vcore is the same like when I set vcore manual. And its stable in prime95


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> ^looks good to me.


He is missing the bottom choices on the DIGI+ page, do you think that matters?


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8vasa8*
> 
> But offset doesn't work.
> 
> math says I must set 0.025 in offset. But I must set 0.070 and than in CPU-Z vcore is the same like when I set vcore manual. And its stable in prime95


Looking at the bottom half of the DIGI+ page, the settings you are missing don't look significant to your CPU overclock.

Everything looks good when you do manual.
Can you just change CPU Voltage to Manual, Offset Mode Sign to +, and type in the offset you said seem stable in CPU Offset Voltage. Hit F10 to save and exit. When you are in windows, restart and go back into BIOS, look at each page and setting to make sure nothing changed but those three offset entries you just made. I want to make sure you don't have that bug where strange things happen in BIOS and some settings don't get saved.

If every settings looks exactly right with your offset settings done, then go back and do a couple minutes of stress testing and let us know what CPU-Z says under load and idle, and what the Min and Max vCore are from Hardware Monitor under your offset mode.


----------



## 8vasa8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Looking at the bottom half of the DIGI+ page, the settings you are missing don't look significant to your CPU overclock.
> 
> Everything looks good when you do manual.
> Can you just change CPU Voltage to Manual, Offset Mode Sign to +, and type in the offset you said seem stable in CPU Offset Voltage. Hit F10 to save and exit. When you are in windows, restart and go back into BIOS, look at each page and setting to make sure nothing changed but those three offset entries you just made. I want to make sure you don't have that bug where strange things happen in BIOS and some settings don't get saved.
> 
> If every settings looks exactly right with your offset settings done, then go back and do a couple minutes of stress testing and let us know what CPU-Z says under load and idle, and what the Min and Max vCore are from Hardware Monitor under your offset mode.


I did everything like you say.

idle:
vid: 0.8706
vcore 0.896

under load:
vid: 1.2009
vcore 1.224 (max 1.240 maybe too mach)


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8vasa8*
> 
> I did everything like you say.
> 
> idle:
> vid: 0.8706
> vcore 0.896
> 
> under load:
> vid: 1.2009
> vcore 1.224 (max 1.240 maybe too mach)


How long were you stable for on manual?
I can't think why offset didn't work.

As for me - I got a BSOD whilst folding - so I'm back on manual (even though being 24hr P95 stable)








1.27 @ 4.5ghz


----------



## paradoxum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> No, i think it answers it pretty well.
> You can use offset whenever you want, like I'm doing atm, AFTER being stable on manual.


no, it doesn't at all


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paradoxum*
> 
> no, it doesn't at all


I don't really like your posts - but I re-read your question and again think I answered it.
If you want another answer:
It is because finding stability via offset is harder and a longer process than via manual.

Is that the answer you are looking for?


----------



## 8vasa8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> How long were you stable for on manual?
> I can't think why offset didn't work.
> 
> As for me - I got a BSOD whilst folding - so I'm back on manual (even though being 24hr P95 stable)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.27 @ 4.5ghz


12hr Prime 95.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8vasa8*
> 
> 12hr Prime 95.


Did you make sure to have those two boxes checked in Prime95 and use 90% of your available ram for your 12+ hour stability test at 1.22 manual, and check for WHEA warnings?

If so I am really not sure why .035 or .040 at most would not work, .070 seems to be high.

What doesn't make sense is that if you are putting .070 as your offset and your Vid is around 1.2, then you should be see a max vCore in Hardware Monitor of 1.27 or so.

I am starting to wonder if there is something wrong with your motherboard, but I am in no position to make that call. One thing I can suggest is that if your temps permit, go to 4.6 on manual. You should be able to do that with a manual vCore of less than 1.3. Find your lowest stable 4.6 vCore then try the offset math again and see if you end up with the same strange results.

Before doing that you could flash BIOS just to be sure there isn't something wrong, but that is your call. I know I had enough trouble with my P8Z77 board that I had to flash BIOS a couple times to clear things up.


----------



## Inacoma79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Your system should be able to do the SPD rated speeds...
> if it doesn't I would raise eyebrows towards your motherboard.
> 
> As for prime just stopping - just like any program it can do that.
> Run prime until you get a BSOD or stopped worker -> that's a sign of something that needs to be changed.
> As for your OC etc.
> I suggest, if you want to test your ram out first (I highly suggest it even) to run everything at stock, and see if your ram passes 12hrs on its own.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Let us know how it goes!


managed to scrape some time to continue troubleshooting this issue. My system is bsod'ing with my RAMs default timings in conjunction with OP's settings event w/ vcore set to 1.29 and RAM voltage set to 1.55. So loaded optimized results (set voltage @ 1.55 though) and running P95, stock settings. So far so good, will report status in a few hours. Gotta cook din din for the kid.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inacoma79*
> 
> managed to scrape some time to continue troubleshooting this issue. My system is bsod'ing with my RAMs default timings in conjunction with OP's settings event w/ vcore set to 1.29 and RAM voltage set to 1.55. So loaded optimized results (set voltage @ 1.55 though) and running P95, stock settings. So far so good, will report status in a few hours. Gotta cook din din for the kid.


Perfect - yeah that way you'll know what is causing it - is it your OC or your RAM etc.
Remember to have those P95 options ticked -> finds ram errors super quick.

As for your CPU OC, when you get around doing it, maybe aim lower at around 4.2ghz for example.


----------



## Inacoma79

^ Getting WHEA errors at this stage, does this raise flags?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inacoma79*
> 
> ^ Getting WHEA errors at this stage, does this raise flags?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


that's just a crash - ie. it didn't switch off properly.
WHEA errors are connoted by WHEA - which you haven't got looking at that screenshot.

What does it say under it?


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inacoma79*
> 
> ^ Getting WHEA errors at this stage, does this raise flags?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


WHEA problems related to your overclock testing usually are warnings for WHEA-Logger Event 19. But all those others you have there should be looked into. Unless you have an occasional program that doesn't start, doesn't close right, or maybe your internet went down, you should not be getting anything in your viewer.

You are probably missing drivers, or something you don't even use is trying to do something and can be disabled. Basically if there is something in the viewer and you don't know what caused it you should look into getting it corrected.


----------



## Inacoma79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> that's just a crash - ie. it didn't switch off properly.
> WHEA errors are connoted by WHEA - which you haven't got looking at that screenshot.
> 
> What does it say under it?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> WHEA problems related to your overclock testing usually are warnings for WHEA-Logger Event 19. But all those others you have there should be looked into. Unless you have an occasional program that doesn't start, doesn't close right, or maybe your internet went down, you should not be getting anything in your viewer.
> 
> You are probably missing drivers, or something you don't even use is trying to do something and can be disabled. Basically if there is something in the viewer and you don't know what caused it you should look into getting it corrected.


The the top two mention something about "ReadyBoot"

WARNING = The maximum file size for session "ReadyBoot" has been reached. As a result, events might be lost (not logged) to file "C:\WINDOWS\Prefetch\ReadyBoot\ReadyBoot.etl". The maximum files size is currently set to 20971520 bytes.

ERROR = Session "ReadyBoot" stopped due to the following error: 0xC0000188


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inacoma79*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> that's just a crash - ie. it didn't switch off properly.
> WHEA errors are connoted by WHEA - which you haven't got looking at that screenshot.
> 
> What does it say under it?
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> WHEA problems related to your overclock testing usually are warnings for WHEA-Logger Event 19. But all those others you have there should be looked into. Unless you have an occasional program that doesn't start, doesn't close right, or maybe your internet went down, you should not be getting anything in your viewer.
> 
> You are probably missing drivers, or something you don't even use is trying to do something and can be disabled. Basically if there is something in the viewer and you don't know what caused it you should look into getting it corrected.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The the top two mention something about "ReadyBoot"
> 
> WARNING = The maximum file size for session "ReadyBoot" has been reached. As a result, events might be lost (not logged) to file "C:\WINDOWS\Prefetch\ReadyBoot\ReadyBoot.etl". The maximum files size is currently set to 20971520 bytes.
> 
> ERROR = Session "ReadyBoot" stopped due to the following error: 0xC0000188
Click to expand...

Whenever you get an error because a program closes or whenever you are stress-testing, you get a program error/stops responding, your OC is unstable. Increase Vcore one notch and test again.


----------



## Inacoma79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Whenever you get an error because a program closes or whenever you are stress-testing, you get a program error/stops responding, your OC is unstable. Increase Vcore one notch and test again.


I'm running stock stress test to weed out my RAM issues with my last OC attempt. Bumping the core up at this stage, would that not defeat the purpose?


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inacoma79*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Whenever you get an error because a program closes or whenever you are stress-testing, you get a program error/stops responding, your OC is unstable. Increase Vcore one notch and test again.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm running stock stress test to weed out my RAM issues with my last OC attempt. Bumping the core up at this stage, would that not defeat the purpose?
Click to expand...

At this stage, it wouldn't really matter. Assuming your system is stable at stock, your system will still be stable at stock with a higher voltage. RAM however will still be unstable if it really is unstable. I'd recommend putting everything at stock first, test out the entire system @ stock for around 8 hours. If you pass stock, start OCing your CPU. Once you OC your CPU and you verify it is stable 100%, then OC the other components. Remember that the CPU is basically the brains of everything and the controller for everything so if your CPU is unstable when you OC the other components, the OC you have done to your GPU/RAM/Anything may not necessarily unstable because your CPU is unstable.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inacoma79*
> 
> I'm running stock stress test to weed out my RAM issues with my last OC attempt. Bumping the core up at this stage, would that not defeat the purpose?


In your case while you are stock settings, with no overclock, you need to search the internet for each one and try to figure out what is causing it. Many times they don't mean anything important.

I can't tell you what your events mean, I just googled all of mine when I built it and made sure I had all the drivers I needed. Now when I get one, I know what it was from and know if I can ignore it or not.


----------



## Inacoma79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> At this stage, it wouldn't really matter. Assuming your system is stable at stock, your system will still be stable at stock with a higher voltage. RAM however will still be unstable if it really is unstable. I'd recommend putting everything at stock first, test out the entire system @ stock for around 8 hours. If you pass stock, start OCing your CPU. Once you OC your CPU and you verify it is stable 100%, then OC the other components. Remember that the CPU is basically the brains of everything and the controller for everything so if your CPU is unstable when you OC the other components, the OC you have done to your GPU/RAM/Anything may not necessarily unstable because your CPU is unstable.


Yep, I 10-4 that. And ATM I'm running a stock stress test as advised by the guys here (glad you said 8 hours, though







). So are the errors I've posted negligible?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inacoma79*
> 
> I'm running stock stress test to weed out my RAM issues with my last OC attempt. Bumping the core up at this stage, would that not defeat the purpose?


It would I don't think Swag knew you were on Stock - you really shouldn't be getting any errors.
Everything is on AUTO correct?
And on stock?


----------



## Inacoma79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> It would I don't think Swag knew you were on Stock - you really shouldn't be getting any errors.
> Everything is on AUTO correct?
> And on stock?


Yeah, seemed like it, that's cool, Swag, he's a busy guy.









Yes stock everything, the only thing I bumped was RAM voltage to 1.55 as noted previously (I'm running 4 sticks 4GB ram).

I refreshed Event Viewer, no further errors.


----------



## Razor 116

Is it ok to be hitting high 80's during stress testing? I'm hitting this with 4.9GHz with P95. I need a better cooler, 212 just ain't going to cut it at 5GHz.


----------



## nature1ders

I've had success today, I ran Prime95 on Custom with "Time to run each FFT size (in minutes): 10 and Memory to use (in MB): 94% of total. Sum Inputs Error Checking: YES; Round off checking: YES

My 3770k passes 12 hours this way with 1.170 Core Voltage. Unfortunately the Hyper Evo 212 isn't able to keep the temperature below 90c consistently. It wavers between 90c and then like 78c. Usually it settled around 77c-83c on full load. I have taken screenshots that should help see what was going on.

First thing to notice is the 90c threshold even after 12 hours, not bad IMO but I've seen others saying they can overclock to Core Voltages of 1.3 or higher and maintain this temperature, I have no idea how because the Hyper Evo is having trouble even cooling it at only 1.170 volts compared to 1.3. Your thoughts Swag?

Next I notice the Core Voltage according to CPU-Z is not 1.170 but instead 1.176-1.170 it fluctuates, I am confused why and if it's correct. Is that bad or not?

Also why didn't you disable Intel Speedstep in the BIOS in your guide? When I use ASUS Suite II it shows 4.5ghz but then if I move through the cores it claims they are jumping all over the frequencies at idle, makes no sense to me.

Is there any way to reclaim the power savings now that I've found the Core Voltage that's stable? What would I need to re-enable?

Under Nuvoton NCT6779D

Can you explain what SYSTIN3 is and why it claims to be at 147c?

What is this CPU and how does it go to 147c? Infact what the heck is Nuvoton NCT6779D anyway? Sounds like a chipset.

One annoying factor I've noticed, when registering RPM's using fans on my motherboard they usually read correctly in ASUS Suite II but as you can see here it claims they reached ridiculious levels of 1500+ which should be impossible since I have them set in Smart Mode for around 800-900 RPMS. I also have been here during this time when it reads that, it is simply wrong. But I had other fans that read completely wrong all the time, do you think it's this mobo being stupid or the fans?

Finally I've set CPU Power Response Control to Ultra High while your guide left it Auto, do you still think it does nothing?

Anyways Let me know if anything else looks odd, should be interesting.


----------



## Razor 116

Create a custom fan profile for your 212, I never went above 80 when I was at 4.5. I'm not sure how much extra heat the 3770k puts out compared to the 3570k. I'm only now starting to hit high 80's at 4.9GHz. Whats your ambient?


----------



## nature1ders

I don't know how to measure ambient and have no digital thermometer to test it.


----------



## Inacoma79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor 116*
> 
> Is it ok to be hitting high 80's during stress testing? I'm hitting this with 4.9GHz with P95. I need a better cooler, 212 just ain't going to cut it at 5GHz.


@ 4.9 those are very good temps for air cooling on $35 HS. what voltages are you running?


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inacoma79*
> 
> @ 4.9 those are very good temps for air cooling on $35 HS. what voltages are you running?


1.345 Bios (1.352 CPU-Z At load) I stopped my P95 run after two hours temps where hitting around 87. I'm looking at possibly getting a NH D14 or a H100. Sitting back at 4.7GHz right now. I hit 82 max but mostly around 72 when I was testing 4.7GHz but never go above 65 during gaming.

I made a makeshift shroud for the 212, and that's probably why my temps are a little lower than I've seen from others (Besides voltage).


----------



## Inacoma79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor 116*
> 
> 1.345 Bios (1.352 CPU-Z At load) I stopped my P95 run after two hours temps where hitting around 87. I'm looking at possibly getting a NH D14 or a H100. Sitting back at 4.7GHz right now. I hit 82 max but mostly around 72 when I was testing 4.7GHz but never go above 65 during gaming.
> 
> I made a makeshift shroud for the 212, and that's probably why my temps are a little lower than I've seen from others (Besides voltage).


Those temps are fine, I wouldn't worry too much. At two hours your pretty close to the stable temp as as your chip will get with your current HS. Your voltages also look good esp. @ x49.


----------



## YarozeX

Hi, I am new here!

Currently testing 4.3 GHz @ 1.208~ for about past 30 mins

Hottest temp so far has been 73 (core 2) Degrees on a H100i (Push/Pull @ 1600RPM's @ 33 Degrees). This about right I would guess?

Stepped it up to 4.5 ghz @ 1.245v

http://valid.canardpc.com/2672103


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YarozeX*
> 
> Hi, I am new here!
> 
> Currently testing 4.3 GHz @ 1.208~ for about past 30 mins
> 
> Hottest temp so far has been 73 (core 2) Degrees on a H100i (Push/Pull @ 1600RPM's @ 33 Degrees). This about right I would guess?
> 
> Stepped it up to 4.5 ghz @ 1.245v


Welcome.
You have come to right place to learn how to oc your chip. Just follow the guide carefully and you shouldn't have any problems. Those temps are fine, but you will know more about how well your cooler is working when you finish your 4.5 testing.


----------



## justanoldman

Nature1ders,
That is a lot of questions, I will see what I can do to answer. You can post again with anything I missed or wasn't clear.

You should check with Swag on your deviation from the guide and doing your Prime95 at 10min, I am not sure he meant to do all your testing that way when he answered the question you quoted previously. I think most are following the guide with 15 minutes.

I don't know how well the 212 is supposed to cool, but I am pretty sure you will have to replace it if you want to go for more than a medium o.c. Based on your numbers you might have a good chip, so I would consider upgrading the cooler. It is not common to do 4.5 at 1.17.

I don't think you should be hitting temps of 90 at that voltage though. The only thing to do is take the cooler off, clean all the grease of it and the chip, reapply just the right amount of paste and reinstall the cooler to see if that helps.

The vCore reported in any software is just an estimate, and not a consistent one. I have measured mine with a multimeter and it is constant, while I watch all the software programs fluctuate slightly. They are all just estimating it, but it is a reasonably good estimate.

IMO it is illogical to disable Speedstep, your chip was specifically designed to throttle down when not being pushed. If you have a 4.5 o.c. why wouldn't you want it to go down to 1.6 to save power and wear and tear on your chip? Disabling it would be like holding down both the gas and brake pedal at a red light. When the chip needs it, then it goes to 4.5, and drops down when it doesn't.

As far as power savings go, Speedstep and eventually switching to offset voltage when you have reached your desired o.c. with the lowest possible manual vCore both definitely help. If you are referring to the other c-states, sleep, hibernation, etc. someone else will have to explain that better than I can because I don't use them.

I believe the NCT6779D is just part of the monitoring of temp and voltages on your mobo. There are always sensors that screw up and the software reports ridiculous numbers either high or low. I get 0 readings and 147c also sometimes, just ignore the ones that are obviously wrong. Your 4 core temps are what you care about most.

CPU Power Response Control and altering from the guide is a Swag question.

Your main issue now is your cooler. Consider reinstalling, and redoing the paste or upgrade it if that is in your budget.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inacoma79*
> 
> Yeah, seemed like it, that's cool, Swag, he's a busy guy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes stock everything, the only thing I bumped was RAM voltage to 1.55 as noted previously (I'm running 4 sticks 4GB ram).
> I refreshed Event Viewer, no further errors.


That seems OK - let me know how it goes mate









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YarozeX*
> 
> Hi, I am new here!
> Currently testing 4.3 GHz @ 1.208~ for about past 30 mins
> Hottest temp so far has been 73 (core 2) Degrees on a H100i (Push/Pull @ 1600RPM's @ 33 Degrees). This about right I would guess?
> Stepped it up to 4.5 ghz @ 1.245v


That looks great









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razor 116*
> 
> Is it ok to be hitting high 80's during stress testing? I'm hitting this with 4.9GHz with P95. I need a better cooler, 212 just ain't going to cut it at 5GHz.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nature1ders*
> 
> I'v


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Nature1ders,
> That is a lot of questions, I will see what I can do to answer. You can post again with anything I missed or wasn't clear.t.


Nature - justandoldman, basically answered everything +rep to him (on my behalf)
I should just add a few things to both you and Razor:



Those are my temps, whilst the CPU and GPU are at 100% load (folding).
I have an Antec 920 with MX-2 on it and have SP120's running.
My CPU is at 1.27 manual @ 4.5ghz.

So are your temps something to worry about?
No.
Are your voltages good for your OC?
Heck yes, very good, I'm jealous of your chip.

Now as for fan readings:
HWmonitor is a great way to monitor temps and fan readings.

As for ai fail suite 2 - yes it will give you INACCURATE readings - like ridiculous 127c readings for your CPU socket.
If you want accurate and more so reliable temps the best way is:
Voltage meter on your PSU + BIOS readings of temps and fan RPM.

Software is often wrong, but at least it is accessible and usually close to right. It does have a few hiccups (ie that huge temp reading you got nature).
Long story short:
-OC's are fine
-Temps are great for that cooler
-Voltages are low -> that's lucky and good
-Software shouldn't be trusted, however you can rely on it most of the time
-Ai suite 2 - sucks so hard (lol)


----------



## justanoldman

Swag,
Your expertise is requested.
Can you check out these couple posts?
http://www.overclock.net/t/1354216/first-build-in-7-years-looking-for-feedback-on-overclocking-and-graphics-cards/30#post_19169620

Forceman is saying that checking SUM(inputs) error checking, and Round off checking in Prime95 does not do anything. Could you clarify it for me when you get a chance?


----------



## justanoldman

Thanks, TD. Without you, Swag, and a few others I wouldn't have a clue.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Swag,
> Your expertise is requested.
> Can you check out these couple posts?
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1354216/first-build-in-7-years-looking-for-feedback-on-overclocking-and-graphics-cards/30#post_19169620
> 
> Forceman is saying that checking SUM(inputs) error checking, and Round off checking in Prime95 does not do anything. Could you clarify it for me when you get a chance?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Thanks, TD. Without you, Swag, and a few others I wouldn't have a clue.


Comes with the want of becoming a larger help on OCN.







Thank you for saying it though, helps to have appreciation. Although, TD has been posting here a whole lot more than me nowadays so thank him even more.









So now onto your question:
*Round off checking* will be *referred* to as *ROC* and *SUM error checking*, *SUMEC*.

Both ROC and SUMEC are "stop upon error" functionalities. I'm pretty sure you have already encountered something like this in other programs or games or hardware.
Let's say you are running a stress-test aiming to be stable for 12 hours. You encounter an IMC error (Round off checking) that is smaller (BUT STILL INDICATES INSTABILITY!) than the unaccepted value, the ROC will detect that error and will automatically turn off the stress-testing on that one core/worker/thread. Now, if you didn't have it on, you'd be running Prime95 continuously for 12 hours with that one error there and Prime95 would not tell you because it does not indicate it as an error yet. Therefore, you increase your chance of a bad run and in turn a bad OC! This explanation fits for SUMEC as well but instead of an IMC error (I say this because IMC instability is the leading cause for rounding errors), it is the SUM input error for the CPU. We are counting prime values after all...


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Thanks, TD. Without you, Swag, and a few others I wouldn't have a clue.


Pleasure mate!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> So now onto your question:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *Round off checking* will be *referred* to as *ROC* and *SUM error checking*, *SUMEC*.
> 
> Both ROC and SUMEC are "stop upon error" functionalities. I'm pretty sure you have already encountered something like this in other programs or games or hardware.
> Let's say you are running a stress-test aiming to be stable for 12 hours. You encounter an IMC error (Round off checking) that is smaller (BUT STILL INDICATES INSTABILITY!) than the unaccepted value, the ROC will detect that error and will automatically turn off the stress-testing on that one core/worker/thread. Now, if you didn't have it on, you'd be running Prime95 continuously for 12 hours with that one error there and Prime95 would not tell you because it does not indicate it as an error yet. Therefore, you increase your chance of a bad run and in turn a bad OC! This explanation fits for SUMEC as well but instead of an IMC error (I say this because IMC instability is the leading cause for rounding errors), it is the SUM input error for the CPU. We are counting prime values after all..


Banging explanation!


----------



## justanoldman

Now I have to go and repeat myself.









Excellent explanation Swag, thank you.

Great posts on the other thread TD, thanks.


----------



## Phoenixlight

This guide was really useful but I have a couple of questions:

1. Why is the Visualization support disabled? Does disabling this somehow help overclocking?
2. Is is really necessary to enable Internal PLL overvoltage? It just sounds dangerous


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phoenixlight*
> 
> This guide was really useful but I have a couple of questions:
> 
> 1. Why is the Visualization support disabled? Does disabling this somehow help overclocking?
> 2. Is is really necessary to enable Internal PLL overvoltage? It just sounds dangerous


Internal PLL Overvoltage is not dangerous whatsoever alone. It basically makes the pathway unblocked. Imagine it as the electricity (voltage) is the blood in your arms. If there is plaque, you can't transfer the blood properly and end up crashing. With PLL overvoltage, it is like a plaque remover. Yes, biology analogies...









And, it is disabled for simplicity and it gets rid of some annoying thing. There was actually a time when my system was completely stable, ran [email protected] client for 1 month straight and it had been checked with a 24h prime run and it crashed right when virtualization was used. I'm not sure why but I don't use any virtualization programs anymore.


----------



## VonDutch

saw munaim1 mention this about it,

The purpose of PLL overvoltage is that it allows higher mulitpliers to boot. Generally it should be disabled for multi's less than 48x.

i think someone else said the same to me when i asked about it,
i tried using it, but didnt really like it, i can do my oc's perfectly without it









we have a thread about it on ocn,
Internal PLL Overvoltage - Enable or Disable?
http://www.overclock.net/t/1073956/internal-pll-overvoltage-enable-or-disable


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> saw munaim1 mention this about it,
> 
> The purpose of PLL overvoltage is that it allows higher mulitpliers to boot. Generally it should be disabled for multi's less than 48x.
> 
> i think someone else said the same to me when i asked about it,
> i tried using it, but didnt really like it, i can do my oc's perfectly without it


Internal PLL overvoltage is usually recommended for OCs higher than 46x because it helps with getting them to work but it comes with a cost and that is slightly higher temps. Around 3C - 5C. Although, I recommend it as long as your OC is 43x or higher because it will be easier for everyone.


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Internal PLL overvoltage is usually recommended for OCs higher than 46x because it helps with getting them to work but it comes with a cost and that is slightly higher temps. Around 3C - 5C. Although, I recommend it as long as your OC is 43x or higher because it will be easier for everyone.


lol, well, i dont have to watch out for temps at higher oc's anyways so,
but for un-delidded chips 3C - 5C can make a difference...

omg, whats with the weather change, i looks like autumm outside, rain, hard wind, 10-12C temp...crazy..
few days ago it was -6C


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Internal PLL overvoltage is usually recommended for OCs higher than 46x because it helps with getting them to work but it comes with a cost and that is slightly higher temps. Around 3C - 5C. Although, I recommend it as long as your OC is 43x or higher because it will be easier for everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol, well, i dont have to watch out for temps at higher oc's anyways so,
> but for un-delidded chips 3C - 5C can make a difference...
Click to expand...

I know, after delidding, temps aren't even relevant to me anymore other than when I go LN2 or want to reach high clocks with high voltages on air.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Internal PLL overvoltage is usually recommended for OCs higher than 46x because it helps with getting them to work but it comes with a cost and that is slightly higher temps. Around 3C - 5C. Although, I recommend it as long as your OC is 43x or higher because it will be easier for everyone.


I've always viewed it as more of a go/no-go setting. If,say, 4.6 works at a decent voltage, but 4.7 isn't stable at any kind of reasonable voltage, then Internal PLL Overvoltage is probably needed. But if it isn't needed, it doesn't do anything for you.


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I know, after delidding, temps aren't even relevant to me anymore other than when I go LN2 or want to reach high clocks with high voltages on air.


my kids are begging me to do a LN2 weekend ..lol
just so expensive to get it all..

yea, after delid a simple aircooler will do, i can run 5.0ghz ibt, and only hit 84C hottest core










theres not much info out there about Internal PLL overvoltage btw..


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Internal PLL overvoltage is usually recommended for OCs higher than 46x because it helps with getting them to work but it comes with a cost and that is slightly higher temps. Around 3C - 5C. Although, I recommend it as long as your OC is 43x or higher because it will be easier for everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've always viewed it as more of a go/no-go setting. If,say, 4.6 works at a decent voltage, but 4.7 isn't stable at any kind of reasonable voltage, then Internal PLL Overvoltage is probably needed. But if it isn't needed, it doesn't do anything for you.
Click to expand...

Yea, this is practically it except to me, the temps aren't too big of a concern for me so I don't mind having it on all the time!


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> I've always viewed it as more of a go/no-go setting. If,say, 4.6 works at a decent voltage, but 4.7 isn't stable at any kind of reasonable voltage, then Internal PLL Overvoltage is probably needed. But if it isn't needed, it doesn't do anything for you.


you mean like, it can lower your vcore at higher oc's Forceman? or only used to stabilize a oc..
would be nice to shave of some on my 4.8ghz oc..
i know using LLC extreme(no vdroop) in stead of Turbo(slight vdroop) shaved of about 0.020V from my offset,
made me wonder why peeps recommend not using the no vdroop option..


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> you mean like, it can lower your vcore at higher oc's Forceman?
> would be nice to shave of some on my 4.8ghz oc..
> or only used to stabilize a oc..


No, more that it pushes the Vcore wall back a couple of multipliers. So instead of hitting the wall at 4.6 you'd be able to push up to 4.8.

Although I don't think I've ever tried using it explicitly to lower Vcore at a multiplier I could already hit, so maybe it would help that way at the high-end.


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> No, more that it pushes the Vcore wall back a couple of multipliers. So instead of hitting the wall at 4.6 you'd be able to push up to 4.8.
> 
> Although I don't think I've ever tried using it explicitly to lower Vcore at a multiplier I could already hit, so maybe it would help that way at the high-end.


cool thanks, good to know that,
but i dont run into a wall yet, i run into a vcore wall tho, if you can call it that ..lol,
at 4.9ghz 1.510V vcore is needed, cant/wont run that 24/7,
dont think Internal PLL Overvoltage will help me with that..

like i said, not much info about Internal PLL Overvoltage out there,
except the, "dont use with lower oc's" etc...
will try find more about it if i have time..

and peeps tend to confuse it with the other/normal CPU PLL, the default 1.8V one,
those 2 arent related in any way, another name choice that can lead to confusion ..


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Wait a minute...
You know when some people say:
I put x45 but yet my CPU-Z shows only x43 (this is ont he ASUS thread) - could that be down to not having PLL enabled?
As I've never seen the issue myself.


----------



## nature1ders

You guys will find this both funny and sad, but I was working on my PC after the overclocking, I installed Nvidia beta drivers and afterward INSTANT CRASH. I was like ***?! I thought maybe it was the overclock though I couldn't figure out how it could be, turned out to be the drivers just sucked and I had no way of booting into Windows 8 normally, complete screw up. Never again @ beta with Windows 8, I could literally do nothing no safe mode, no normal, I had to reinstall the OS but it kept freezing at device detection and I read to unplug all usb devices, that fixed it =X What a pain in the butt


----------



## justanoldman

Does overclocking your GPU affect your CPU overclock at all? I am just wondering if more power and heat going to the GPU could cause your chip overclock to need more vCore or not.


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Wait a minute...
> You know when some people say:
> I put x45 but yet my CPU-Z shows only x43 (this is ont he ASUS thread) - could that be down to not having PLL enabled?
> As I've never seen the issue myself.


i dont think so TD, looks to me like software acting strange,
could have another reason tho, that i dont know about..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Does overclocking your GPU affect your CPU overclock at all? I am just wondering if more power and heat going to the GPU could cause your chip overclock to need more vCore or not.


i never noticed any difference,
never heard of it before either..
maybe a psu that cant handle all the high voltages that causes bsod's or something else..freezes, lockups etc


----------



## justanoldman

VonDutch,
Thanks for the information.

By the way, since you are delidded, can you tell me real quick what the current recommendation is for what I need to order to complete the process?


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> VonDutch,
> Thanks for the information.
> 
> By the way, since you are delidded, can you tell me real quick what the current recommendation is for what I need to order to complete the process?


Yw









first one would be, practice on some old pentiums, to get a feel on how delidding works,
doesnt really matter if they are soldered or not,
like, i bought 10 old pentiums on a forum, where i live, for 10 euro









these blades are the ones that work best we noticed in the delid club,,

its very thin, cuts through corners easier when theres little room between ihs/pcb


others say this works well


i used this..lol


we use liquid pro or ultra on the die, it gives the best results, order it right away, can take a while to arrive, depending on where you live
on the ihs you can use any good tim, one you like best or always use,

thats about it really, nothing else comes to mind for now








of course, read anything you can find about delidding, watch all vid's you can find online, even the bad ones,
you can learn alot from them ..lol, our page 1 is filled with good info ..so start there i would say


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> *Round off checking* will be *referred* to as *ROC* and *SUM error checking*, *SUMEC*.
> 
> Both ROC and SUMEC are "stop upon error" functionalities. I'm pretty sure you have already encountered something like this in other programs or games or hardware.
> Let's say you are running a stress-test aiming to be stable for 12 hours. You encounter an IMC error (Round off checking) that is smaller (BUT STILL INDICATES INSTABILITY!) than the unaccepted value, the ROC will detect that error and will automatically turn off the stress-testing on that one core/worker/thread. Now, if you didn't have it on, you'd be running Prime95 continuously for 12 hours with that one error there and Prime95 would not tell you because it does not indicate it as an error yet. Therefore, you increase your chance of a bad run and in turn a bad OC! This explanation fits for SUMEC as well but instead of an IMC error (I say this because IMC instability is the leading cause for rounding errors), it is the SUM input error for the CPU. We are counting prime values after all...


I asked over at Mersenne forum and, according to the programmer, they are both enabled automatically for the torture test. So no need to manually enable them.

http://mersenneforum.org/showthread.php?t=17718


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> VonDutch,
> Thanks for the information.
> 
> By the way, since you are delidded, can you tell me real quick what the current recommendation is for what I need to order to complete the process?


If you are in the UK - I can send you links


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> If you are in the UK - I can send you links


Thanks, but I'm in the US, I just ordered the Ultra from Amazon.
Good luck to both of us.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Thanks, but I'm in the US, I just ordered the Ultra from Amazon.
> Good luck to both of us.


May the force be with us.
Not too much force....like yoda. Just enough force


----------



## justanoldman

I don't know if this is of any interest, but at 4.6 I tried Internal PLL Overvoltage Enabled and Disabled. I saw no difference to anything, same exact temps for all cores. Does that makes sense, is 4.6 too low to make much difference with temps? Or did I misunderstand that enabling it would automatically raise temps a little?


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Thanks, but I'm in the US, I just ordered the Ultra from Amazon.
> Good luck to both of us.


And to think just a few weeks ago you came around trying to get a 4.4GHz OC (IIRC), now you're delidding that sucker and swinging for the fences! LOL, somebodies got the itch! And the only cure is more megahertz!!!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

What about gigahertz







?


----------



## stickg1

You guys have been doing your research, I think you will be satisfied with the results. The first incision is tough. I recommend getting the thinnest blades you can find. Utility knife blades are thick, however I've used them three times now for delidding with success but it requires A LOT of force to wedge it into the narrow gap between the IHS and PCB. Good luck to you both!

Also, SEVEN POINTS CLEAR!!! WAHOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> What about gigahertz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


Nononononononoooo you meant to say Gigglehertz kind sir!


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Upgraded to the New Asus Bios, so I decided to lower my vcore from there and see what happens. So far so good, went from 1.290 to 1.240, manual, what's the offset for that again? I seen it somewhere.

Asus P8Z77-V Pro
i5-3570K @4.4GHz


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> You guys have been doing your research, I think you will be satisfied with the results. The first incision is tough. I recommend getting the thinnest blades you can find. Utility knife blades are thick, however I've used them three times now for delidding with success but it requires A LOT of force to wedge it into the narrow gap between the IHS and PCB. Good luck to you both!
> 
> Also, SEVEN POINTS CLEAR!!! WAHOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!


YEAH MAYNE!!!
LOL at spurs though.

As for the blades we got - really thin ones, so shouldn't be a problem.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Nononononononoooo you meant to say Gigglehertz kind sir!


hahaha
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iwalkwithedead*
> 
> Upgraded to the New Asus Bios, so I decided to lower my vcore from there and see what happens. So far so good, went from 1.290 to 1.240, manual, what's the offset for that again? I seen it somewhere.
> 
> Asus P8Z77-V Pro
> i5-3570K @4.4GHz


Check my sig - I got an explanation







!
And happy days of the lowered voltage!


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Check my sig - I got an explanation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> And happy days of the lowered voltage!


Oh nice, I just seen this right before your mention xD Thanks Bro


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iwalkwithedead*
> 
> Oh nice, I just seen this right before your mention xD Thanks Bro


Pleasure mate







!
Glad I could help


----------



## Carlos1

Hi, I would like to know whether there is any advantage in OCing via turbo ratio over just enhancing cpu ration? I see people using both methods.


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carlos1*
> 
> Hi, I would like to know whether there is any advantage in OCing via turbo ratio over just enhancing cpu ration? I see people using both methods.


not much difference, i like to use multi, its just one setting to change ...lazy


----------



## Forceman

I thought the CPU ratio just changes the non-turbo speed (or maybe it was the idle speed). That's what I remember the manual saying anyway. Not sure if it makes any difference in the real world though.


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> I thought the CPU ratio just changes the non-turbo speed (or maybe it was the idle speed). That's what I remember the manual saying anyway. Not sure if it makes any difference in the real world though.


cant find real differences when i search, i did set all 4 cores, using turbo boost, when i started ocing,
then found just using the multi, did the same ..just faster to set,
on turbo you can set the cores different,
like a 4.8-4.8-4.7-4.6ghz..using the same difference when its set to default

not sure why you would do that tho, maybe for a bit lower temps?


----------



## Forceman

We talking Gigabyte or Asus? They are the same on Gigabyte (or at least have the same effect), not sure about Asus.


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> We talking Gigabyte or Asus? They are the same on Gigabyte (or at least have the same effect), not sure about Asus.


im talking gigabyte..thats what i have.. lol








thought turbo boost and normal multi worked the same on Asus mobo's,
thats what Carlos1 was talking about , using multi or turbo boost to set the oc..


----------



## Carlos1

We are talking Asus. Another thing that confuses me is that even if you disable turbo, it still looks like it is active (yellow line on the first screenshot http://www.overclock.net/t/1291703/ivy-bridge-overclocking-guide-asus-motherboards/800#post_18498293)


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carlos1*
> 
> We are talking Asus. Another thing that confuses me is that even if you disable turbo, it still looks like it is active (yellow line on the first screenshot http://www.overclock.net/t/1291703/ivy-bridge-overclocking-guide-asus-motherboards/800#post_18498293)


yea, mine get greyed out, like the screenie i posted shows ..lemmi check in bios what happens tho when i reset ..brb

they are all just on auto in my bios..didnt disable them it seems, no need to do that i guess..


but yea, im on gigabyte..sorry..lol, i thought it was all the same anyways,
back to my corner









edit,
works the same for me, now im getting curious too about the difference,

like i said before, i didnt think it it makes a difference when you oc,
gonna set 2 cores to 4.8 now, see if it can run like that without changing vcore/offset

it runs with 2 cores set to 4.8ghz, but shows as 4.7ghz oc when i run ibt ..lol
omg, that didnt work, couldnt get into bios again, had to clear cmos ...LOL








enough play for now, back to normal it is..

anyways, what do others think about those settings, and the difference ?


----------



## Carlos1

Interesting. Glad I made local gurus insecure in their OC knowledges, hehe







. Anyway it remains a mystery for me, why the Asus boards looks like enabling turbo while turbo is disabled.

Maybe Asus can OC only via turbo and they only make us feel like we can OC via basic CPU multiplier. Is it all a conspiracy?


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carlos1*
> 
> Interesting. Glad I made local gurus insecure in their OC knowledges, hehe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Anyway it remains a mystery for me, why the Asus boards looks like enabling turbo while turbo is disabled.
> 
> Maybe Asus can OC only via turbo and they only make us feel like we can OC via basic CPU multiplier. Is it all a conspiracy?


yea, you really got me, just made a appointment with my shrink,
i feel sooo insecure now ...LOL








some thing are just what they are, i can get mine greyed out if i disable turbo boost,
if i leave it on auto, they stay the same, as you could see on the screenies i took..


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I personally think that TURBO gets disabled PASSED the 3.8/9ghz mark.
When you go past that amount, then the OC will not really "ramp" up via intel's way of turbo boosting your CPU.

I see turbo boosting, just like speedstep and ramping up of clock speed.
If you want a higher OC than 3.8/3.9 - then turbo will disable itself (I think) and you shouldn't worry about it.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carlos1*
> 
> Interesting. Glad I made local gurus insecure in their OC knowledges, hehe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Anyway it remains a mystery for me, why the Asus boards looks like enabling turbo while turbo is disabled.
> 
> Maybe Asus can OC only via turbo and they only make us feel like we can OC via basic CPU multiplier. Is it all a conspiracy?


I'm fairly certain the CPU Ratio doesn't work the same way on Asus boards as it does on Gigabyte. On Gigabyte boards you can overclock with it but I don't remember it working the same on Asus, although it's been probably two years since I bothered messing with that control (probably because I realized it didn't work).

What are you trying to disable turbo for? That's the normally accepted way of overclocking these chips, so there's really no reason to disable it. Just change the Ratio Sync Control so all the cores clock together, and then change the turbo multiplier to whatever you want it to run at.


----------



## Carlos1

I just wanted to know whether there is a difference or not. Because some people use turbo to OC and some people use basic multiplier. Now I know result is the same.


----------



## justanoldman

The BIOS issue where your changes don't take affect and you are stuck at some previous level, or some settings go back to default by themselves is not only in the P8Z77 line it also affects the Maximus V mobos as well. I was having trouble stabilizing a certain level, then noticed some strange things. Went to BIOS and sure enough settings were different, and even hitting F5 to restore defaults, then F10 to save them would not make the defaults affecting once your reached the desktop.
http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?28357-strange-issues-with-latest-bios-(1604)&country=&status=

This bug seems to affect people doing testing and changing BIOS frequently. If you have found your overclock, stopped testing, and stopped changing BIOS you will probably not see it. However, if you are having some strange issues or failing to stabilize a level that you think should work, clearing cmos is probably a good idea.


----------



## Clexzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> The BIOS issue where your changes don't take affect and you are stuck at some previous level, or some settings go back to default by themselves is not only in the P8Z77 line it also affects the Maximus V mobos as well. I was having trouble stabilizing a certain level, then noticed some strange things. Went to BIOS and sure enough settings were different, and even hitting F5 to restore defaults, then F10 to save them would not make the defaults affecting once your reached the desktop.
> http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?28357-strange-issues-with-latest-bios-(1604)&country=&status=
> 
> This bug seems to affect people doing testing and changing BIOS frequently. If you have found your overclock, stopped testing, and stopped changing BIOS you will probably not see it. However, if you are having some strange issues or failing to stabilize a level that you think should work, clearing cmos is probably a good idea.


On mine if I change the settings in the bios more than about 6 times after that settings will no longer save and i havto do a bios flash to refresh and that alwaqys works fine so. I find a stable oc and flash it set it leave it alone done.


----------



## nature1ders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> The BIOS issue where your changes don't take affect and you are stuck at some previous level, or some settings go back to default by themselves is not only in the P8Z77 line it also affects the Maximus V mobos as well. I was having trouble stabilizing a certain level, then noticed some strange things. Went to BIOS and sure enough settings were different, and even hitting F5 to restore defaults, then F10 to save them would not make the defaults affecting once your reached the desktop.
> http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?28357-strange-issues-with-latest-bios-(1604)&country=&status=
> 
> This bug seems to affect people doing testing and changing BIOS frequently. If you have found your overclock, stopped testing, and stopped changing BIOS you will probably not see it. However, if you are having some strange issues or failing to stabilize a level that you think should work, clearing cmos is probably a good idea.


Absolutely stunned here as this has happened to me when I was playing around with the settings on my P8Z77 Pro/THunderbolt. WOWWWWWWW THis is nuts, anyways it's ok for now


----------



## virtuman1980

Hi guys,

I have a question regarding Offset Mode and hope someone can kindly help me out. My CPU-Z's core voltage (1.296-1.304) is pretty much the same as Core Temp's VID (1.296-1.301)...please see picture below:

.

So should I set it as + or -? What are the pros and cons? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Forceman

Set a +0.005 and see what Vcore that actually gives you. The offset you calculate from the VID is usually not exact (because of LLC and power delivery variations), so you'll have to try something and then adjust it anyway.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *virtuman1980*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> I have a question regarding Offset Mode and hope someone can kindly help me out. My CPU-Z's core voltage (1.296-1.304) is pretty much the same as Core Temp's VID (1.296-1.301)...please see picture below:
> 
> .
> 
> So should I set it as + or -? What are the pros and cons? Thanks in advance.


There are no pros or cons for +/-; however that depends on your Vcore and VID.
What is your BIOS vcore?
And what is the VID that's most frequent? Those are the values you should take into account


----------



## nature1ders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> I asked over at Mersenne forum and, according to the programmer, they are both enabled automatically for the torture test. So no need to manually enable them.
> 
> http://mersenneforum.org/showthread.php?t=17718


Alright so we should update the guide then yes? Because right now I've seen that we can run the torture test without checking those two options and as you say it automatically uses them anyway, which I did see on my AMD burn-in testing because the worker threads would stop if they encountered errors and that was before I knew these options existed.

Secondly the Time to Run Each FFT should be 10 minutes not 15 if you want it to finish 1 round of testing fully in 12 hours, so this should be changed too right?

And the other option, the CPU Power Phase control should be Ultra High? Although you say you tested it and saw no change at all with it??

Anyways thank you for this guide, I want to say I used this and it brought my temps to reasonable levels, allowing me to overclock to 4.5ghz with 1.170 Core Voltage. This is ideal because on full load it got to 90C but no more with the Hyper Evo 212 I have. No idea how others get lower temps with the same cooler, very strange to me.

Thank you sir Swag, THANK YOU.

PS Did you think of creating a PDF for us to download of your guide? Thanks!


----------



## virtuman1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Set a +0.005 and see what Vcore that actually gives you. The offset you calculate from the VID is usually not exact (because of LLC and power delivery variations), so you'll have to try something and then adjust it anyway.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> There are no pros or cons for +/-; however that depends on your Vcore and VID.
> What is your BIOS vcore?
> And what is the VID that's most frequent? Those are the values you should take into account


Thanks Forceman and Totally Dubbed for the responses.

I entered 1.290 in the BIOS vcore (I think I have one of the worst 3570K out there in terms of high OCing capabilities). Should I use the BIOS vocre instead of CPU-Z's to calculate the offset? Also, the VID mostly sticks around 1.296.

More bad news...I've just found out there's a single WHEA-Logger Event 19 error reported in Event Viewer approx. 6 hours after I started Prime95







no errors from Prime95 though. Did I do something wrong? I have pretty much followed everything described in the guide on the first page.


----------



## Forceman

Use CPU-Z, but what is your setting for LLC? You don't really want the voltage to go up under load, which happens when you have too high a setting for LLC.

As for the WHEA error, that usually means you need just a small bump in Vcore. It's an error that was corrected by the CPU internally, basically.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nature1ders*
> 
> Alright so we should update the guide then yes? Because right now I've seen that we can run the torture test without checking those two options and as you say it automatically uses them anyway, which I did see on my AMD burn-in testing because the worker threads would stop if they encountered errors and that was before I knew these options existed.
> 
> Secondly the Time to Run Each FFT should be 10 minutes not 15 if you want it to finish 1 round of testing fully in 12 hours, so this should be changed too right?
> 
> And the other option, the CPU Power Phase control should be Ultra High? Although you say you tested it and saw no change at all with it??
> 
> Anyways thank you for this guide, I want to say I used this and it brought my temps to reasonable levels, allowing me to overclock to 4.5ghz with 1.170 Core Voltage. This is ideal because on full load it got to 90C but no more with the Hyper Evo 212 I have. No idea how others get lower temps with the same cooler, very strange to me.
> 
> Thank you sir Swag, THANK YOU.
> 
> PS Did you think of creating a PDF for us to download of your guide? Thanks!


IMO, to check those two choices in Prime95 takes one second and they stay checked, so you never have to do it again. It seems illogical to worry about something that can't hurt, might help if the answer given in that forum wasn't 100% right in every conceivable circumstance, and takes one second of your time.

I don't know all the specifics to argue 10min vs. 15 for the tests, but I can tell you from multiple experiences that 12 hours is not enough time to ensure stability if you are concerned about it. If you just game, surf, and do email then it probably doesn't matter. If stability really matters then do 15min tests for 24 hours.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *virtuman1980*
> 
> Thanks Forceman and Totally Dubbed for the responses.
> 
> I entered 1.290 in the BIOS vcore (I think I have one of the worst 3570K out there in terms of OCing capabilities). Should I use the BIOS vocre instead of CPU-Z's to calculate the offset? Also, the VID mostly sticks around 1.296.
> 
> More bad news...I've just found out there's a single WHEA-Logger Event 19 error reported in Event Viewer approx. 6 hours after I started Prime95
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no errors from Prime95 though. Did I do something wrong? I have pretty much followed everything described in the guide on the first page.


Offset = manual vCore (what you type in BIOS) - most common VID under load

You may have to bump that number up one to three notches depending on your setup to get really stable though. You have to test your offset just like you do manual, but you should not use offset until you are as positive as you can be that you are stable at that manual vCore.

WHEA logger 19 means you need more vCore, always keep the event viewer open when testing so you can see if one comes up, then you can stop your testing and try a higher vCore.


----------



## virtuman1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Use CPU-Z, but what is your setting for LLC? You don't really want the voltage to go up under load, which happens when you have too high a setting for LLC.
> 
> As for the WHEA error, that usually means you need just a small bump in Vcore. It's an error that was corrected by the CPU internally, basically.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Offset = manual vCore (what you type in BIOS) - most common VID under load
> 
> You may have to bump that number up one to three notches depending on your setup to get really stable though. You have to test your offset just like you do manual, but you should not use offset until you are as positive as you can be that you are stable at that manual vCore.
> 
> WHEA logger 19 means you need more vCore, always keep the event viewer open when testing so you can see if one comes up, then you can stop your testing and try a higher vCore.


Thanks Forceman and justanoldman for the advises.

My LLC was set at "Ultra High" as suggested in the guide on the first page. I tried "High" with other setting left the same and it BSODed a few minutes after I started Prime95.

I am going to try 2 notches up from 1.290 to 1.300 Bios vocre...is that too power hungry for a 4.4 OC? Man, I am so envious of you guys doing something like 1.170 @4.5!


----------



## Forceman

If you lower the LLC settings, you'll have to increase the Vcore or offset to compensate since LLC was keeping the voltage up.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

make sure you're monitoring temps at those voltages!
Other than that, agreed with all that's been said.


----------



## virtuman1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> If you lower the LLC settings, you'll have to increase the Vcore or offset to compensate since LLC was keeping the voltage up.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> make sure you're monitoring temps at those voltages!
> Other than that, agreed with all that's been said.


Thanks again for the advises.

Temperatures were high but seemed to be ok; hottest core recorded @ 78c after a few hours (mostly @ high 60c - low 70c); using Noctua D14.

Unfortunately, WHEA-Logger errors were still being reported at 1.300 Bios Vcore.

At 1.305 Bios Vcore, Prime95 crashed (stopped working and need to be closed error message); also, there was a WHEA-Logger error 2 minutes before Prime95 crashed. And no Prime95 errors prior to the crash.

I really think my chip hit a brick wall. At 4.2, my Bios Vcore is 1.250, 24 hours stable in Prime95, hottest core recorded @ 69c (mostly @ high 50c - low 60c), and best of all, no WHEA-Logger error!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Yeah you shouldn't have any errors, and should be stable.
As for temps - as long as they don't hit 105c you are fine.
Aim for nothing above 95c.

Try going to 1.35v


----------



## jamonymo

on my asus board its strange if i use auto vcore at 45x the votage jumps in widows to 1.5vc mad aint it,, so i set -ofset - auto then booted the same vcore 1.5 again so then i tried +auto and same again but if put a proper value in ofset insted of auto it gives u much less volts

i am stable now any way


----------



## Forceman

Not really strange - putting Auto in the offset box just lets the motherboard control the offset, and once you get above 4.5 or so they tend to go a little crazy on the voltage.


----------



## jamonymo

my motherboard was going crazy stupidly high volts


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamonymo*
> 
> my motherboard was going crazy stupidly high volts


The motherboard will go to "crazy voltages" if left on auto.
If you are stable - you wouldn't be on auto and an OC


----------



## Wysockisauce

Hey, I'm thinking about overclocking my 3770k to 4.5ghz for fun. It's my first cpu oc so I've been reading around about the process and this thread seems to have the most information for a setup similar to mine.

I messed around with it at 4.5ghz 1.22 vcore without changing any other settings in bios but got whea errors in prime, so I decided to clear cmos and start fresh.
I have a few questions pertaining to some of the bios settings recommended by the guide.

-Can I set my AI Overclock Tuner to X.M.P ? I tested stock settings with XMP, my ram at 2133 9-11-10-28 1.65v, ran prime without issue for 8 hours.

-Why does the guide say to input the overclock in turbo settings and in CPU power management? Isn't that redundant?

-Is PLL Overvoltage really necessary for 4.5 ghz ? Have you guys had any experience with stability at 4.5 with that setting on vs off?

-Why is it wrong to change voltage with offset mode? As far as I can tell using this over manual shouldn't influence stability at all since it doesn't cause fluctuations in voltage.

-Since I have DDR3 2133 at 1.65v and the CPU overclock is relatively high wouldn't leaving CPU PLL voltage the way it is be better than undervolting?

- Is the point of LLC to not have overly high voltages when the processor isn't loaded? Doesn't LLC at Ultra basically override vdroop? I thought vdroop was supposed to make your processor last longer. Can I reduce LLC if load voltages are near the value I want them to be?

-Finally why do you disable BCLK recovery? Isn't it just a safety feature if somehow the base clock frequency gets messed up? What is the Xtreme Tweaking setting in my bios and should I enable it?

I realize this is a lot of questions. I've been reading all day yesterday and couldn't find answers to these questions.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wysockisauce*
> 
> Hey, I'm thinking about overclocking my 3770k to 4.5ghz for fun. It's my first cpu oc so I've been reading around about the process and this thread seems to have the most information for a setup similar to mine.
> 
> I messed around with it at 4.5ghz 1.22 vcore without changing any other settings in bios but got whea errors in prime, so I decided to clear cmos and start fresh.
> I have a few questions pertaining to some of the bios settings recommended by the guide.
> 
> -Can I set my AI Overclock Tuner to X.M.P ? I tested stock settings with XMP, my ram at 2133 9-11-10-28 1.65v, ran prime without issue for 8 hours.
> 
> -Why does the guide say to input the overclock in turbo settings and in CPU power management? Isn't that redundant?
> 
> -Is PLL Overvoltage really necessary for 4.5 ghz ? Have you guys had any experience with stability at 4.5 with that setting on vs off?
> 
> -Why is it wrong to change voltage with offset mode? As far as I can tell using this over manual shouldn't influence stability at all since it doesn't cause fluctuations in voltage.
> 
> -Since I have DDR3 2133 at 1.65v and the CPU overclock is relatively high wouldn't leaving CPU PLL voltage the way it is be better than undervolting?
> 
> - Is the point of LLC to not have overly high voltages when the processor isn't loaded? Doesn't LLC at Ultra basically override vdroop? I thought vdroop was supposed to make your processor last longer. Can I reduce LLC if load voltages are near the value I want them to be?
> 
> -Finally why do you disable BCLK recovery? Isn't it just a safety feature if somehow the base clock frequency gets messed up? What is the Xtreme Tweaking setting in my bios and should I enable it?
> 
> I realize this is a lot of questions. I've been reading all day yesterday and couldn't find answers to these questions.


Hi there!

1. OC tuner is AUTO OC - don't use that -> XMP is perfectly fine, but I found it better on manual, as I could set what I wanted.
2. PLL: It really depends - personally it was better with it enabled
3. As finding your perfect voltage via offset is extremely time consuming and hard. You might think it might be "+" when in fact it is a negative "-" offset
4. I wouldn't undervolt it - and yes PLL depends on case by case basis
5. If you reduce LLC you'll ahve to increase voltage. Basically vdroop will be dropping your voltage, and at high loads, means that your 1.27v for example, will be dropping to 1.22v and thus you';ll be unstable and probably BSOD - 50%+ LLC counters it - sometimes as noted in this thread, a bit too much - long story short, you have to have your PC stay on the same voltage you put in the BIOS, when on FULL LOAD (ignore to some extent idle voltage)
6. I can't answer that - but There is info I got when researching of it at the time.

The MOST IMPORTANT thing in OC'ing is your temperatures - more than anything. So please make sure you are monitoring your PC before leaving it on its own P95'ing

Hope this helps!


----------



## Wysockisauce

Thanks for the fast reply. I'm starting to get an idea of the settings I will be using to test tonight. One last thing, what is CPU Voltage Frequency? I've seen some people set this to 500.


----------



## jamonymo

pased a run of aida at 4.5 @ + 20 ofset but CINEBENCH Windows 64 Bit would give an eror so i uped the votagte to +40 stable now but still testing in games, my vcore tops at 1.280 under load and 1.1 idle

will go 4 46x or 47x in a couple of days ,


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wysockisauce*
> 
> Thanks for the fast reply. I'm starting to get an idea of the settings I will be using to test tonight. One last thing, what is CPU Voltage Frequency? I've seen some people set this to 500.


You'll have to ask someone else for that one.
However after a quick google search:
CPU Voltage Frequency: Sets the switching frequency of the power FETs supplying processor Vcore. Lower switching frequencies lead to a higher VRM efficiency (small power saving) and lower VRM operating temperatures. Setting a higher switching frequency aids transient response (the recovery of voltage to the applied level after a load condition) - at the expense of heat.

Source (very useful might i add):
http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?5835-ASUS-Rampage-IV-Extreme-UEFI-Guide-for-Overclocking
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamonymo*
> 
> pased a run of aida at 4.5 @ + 20 ofset but CINEBENCH Windows 64 Bit would give an eror so i uped the votagte to +40 stable now but still testing in games, my vcore tops at 1.280 under load and 1.1 idle
> 
> will go 4 46x or 47x in a couple of days ,


Go to manual - follow the guide and test







!


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wysockisauce*
> 
> Thanks for the fast reply. I'm starting to get an idea of the settings I will be using to test tonight. One last thing, what is CPU Voltage Frequency? I've seen some people set this to 500.


I've seen 350 recommended for that, although I don't know that I've ever seen the explanation for that choice. That was from an Asus rep though, so there might be some science behind it.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> I've seen 350 recommended for that, although I don't know that I've ever seen the explanation for that choice. That was from an Asus rep though, so there might be some science behind it.


Science?
Non-sense! haha


----------



## Wysockisauce

Alright, I started testing at 4.5ghz 1.22v again, with some other settings changed. This 1604 bios is hella buggy, had to reflash just to get my settings to save.

After an hour of prime blend 6.5gb (of 8) ram. Peak core temps are 75 80 82 75, can I leave it on for 12 hours?

I noticed some workers are slower/faster than others in prime also some will do more tests than others, like some will do 21 while others do 20. No errors or WHEA's though. Is that normal?


----------



## Orc Warlord

yeah I think there's something wrong with the new bios.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wysockisauce*
> 
> Alright, I started testing at 4.5ghz 1.22v again, with some other settings changed. This 1604 bios is hella buggy, had to reflash just to get my settings to save.
> 
> After an hour of prime blend 6.5gb (of 8) ram. Peak core temps are 75 80 82 75, can I leave it on for 12 hours?
> 
> I noticed some workers are slower/faster than others in prime also some will do more tests than others, like some will do 21 while others do 20. No errors or WHEA's though. Is that normal?


The slower and faster this is completely normal.
As for the 1604 - not sure what board you got but 1805 is out for the Z77 sabertooth.

Temps are perfect, and you are good to leave it for 12hrs+


----------



## Wysockisauce

I've got the Maximus V Gene. It seems to be a common problem. Guys at rog have a thread about it.

http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?28357-strange-issues-with-latest-bios-%281604%29&country=&status=


----------



## tzvia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orc Warlord*
> 
> yeah I think there's something wrong with the new bios.


LOL I'm still running 1309 on my V Extreme. Waiting for something that sounds more stable as I don't want to trade one pita for another. I know the quirks on 1309, the biggest being that if I go into the BOOT section or ADVANCED, but don't back out back to the OC screen before saving and exiting the bios, it will lose the settings. Like, it can't boot Windows, operating system not found, then I go back in and it's set to boot from the raid, and not from the MSATA that has Win7. Or if I set the fan settings on full, they come up with that built in fan curve crap that I detest (I run my 240 and 200mm fans on full because they don't make enough noise to justify lowering them- fans are for blowing and if they don't blow there is no point in having them). CPU LLC settings are another area that just go bonkers if I save and exit from there. So I have a process. Start at the OC settings, then CPU settings (LLC), then ADVANCED, then BOOT, then back to OC then save. No matter what I am setting, I make the rounds... because if I don't something is just going to set itself some other way.

When I finally flash a new bios, I know, I gotta reset the thing hard with the button at the back in order for the multiplier to be seen in Windows (boots on the post showing 4800, but not in Windows...). I was almost ready to flash a newer bios a couple of weeks ago but I heard of issues with Aida (which I just bought) and so I am waiting and letting someone else guinea pig with their systems first...


----------



## Wysockisauce

Ok, so I got a WHEA in event logger after 7 hours of prime at 1.22v. What do I check now? 1.225v?


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wysockisauce*
> 
> Thanks for the fast reply. I'm starting to get an idea of the settings I will be using to test tonight. One last thing, what is CPU Voltage Frequency? I've seen some people set this to 500.


I have always set mine to 500


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wysockisauce*
> 
> Ok, so I got a WHEA in event logger after 7 hours of prime at 1.22v. What do I check now? 1.225v?


Yes, any sign of any instability during testing usually means more vCore. I just had a worker stop at 22.5 hours, that is more than a little frustrating but you just have to raise vCore a notch and try again. This all assumes your bios is stable, which is hard with Asus, I have lost count of how many times I have had to reflash - but I have been doing a lot of testing.


----------



## jamonymo




----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Yes, any sign of any instability during testing usually means more vCore. I just had a worker stop at 22.5 hours, that is more than a little frustrating but you just have to raise vCore a notch and try again. This all assumes your bios is stable, which is hard with Asus, I have lost count of how many times I have had to reflash - but I have been doing a lot of testing.


Try folding - I BSOD'ed after only 3hrs


----------



## jamonymo

i also found it al pases hours os aida but one run on CINEBENCH_11.529 would stop with an eror so when i uped the voltage a fair bit over what i thought was stable before it ran fine , just shows that u need to try diferant stress tests


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamonymo*
> 
> i also found it al pases hours os aida but one run on CINEBENCH_11.529 would stop with an eror so when i uped the voltage a fair bit over what i thought was stable before it ran fine , *just shows that u need to try diferant stress tests*


couldnt agree more


----------



## justanoldman

How exactly do you use Cinibench to stress test, whenever I run it the whole thing doesn't take long and always does fine even at levels I know are unstable. I don't know if I am doing something wrong but I can't find a use for Cinibench.

I think if you can go 20 passes on IBT with max settings and 24 hours of Prime95 then you are as close as you can get. Then it is a matter of actually using the machine to see if gaming, folding, rendering, or anything else causes problems.


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> How exactly do you use Cinibench to stress test, whenever I run it the whole thing doesn't take long and always does fine even at levels I know are unstable. I don't know if I am doing something wrong but I can't find a use for Cinibench.
> 
> I think if you can go 20 passes on IBT with max settings and 24 hours of Prime95 then you are as close as you can get. Then it is a matter of actually using the machine to see if gaming, folding, rendering, or anything else causes problems.


i only use cinebench for first look at a oc, when im looking for a vcore for a oc,
it gives whea errors very fast if youre not there yet, or just stops..
when it runs well, i go to IBT and do the 20-30 runs, if that runs
i run prime for a longer period..if it runs,
i go play games, BF3 is very good for stability testing i think,
when i run my computer for a week(s) orso, and nothing happens,
yea, then i call it stable









theres no program out there that can ensure you 100% stability, simple,
you use them to make sure youre very close to it, how many times now we see
peeps run all the programs, like IBT and prime, and still fail if they open a browser, or try play a game


----------



## justanoldman

Thanks VonDutch, helpful post as always.
It makes sense then why Cinibench doesn't help me much. I like using Prime95 27.7 (not the current 27.9) and 8k test for quick checks. For whatever reason I find the appropriate level to test quickly that way. I also like to try to work backwards when I am not sure, that way I almost never have blue screens or serious instability. I just lower the vcore until I fail my 15 minute 8K test, then go up one notch, switch to 27.9, and add voltage until stable. I am not a fan of starting low and working higher, because I have found that Asus BIOS gives me more problems when encountering serious instability.


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Thanks VonDutch, helpful post as always.
> It makes sense then why Cinibench doesn't help me much. I like using Prime95 27.7 (not the current 27.9) and 8k test for quick checks. For whatever reason I find the appropriate level to test quickly that way. I also like to try to work backwards when I am not sure, that way I almost never have blue screens or serious instability. I just lower the vcore until I fail my 15 minute 8K test, then go up one notch, switch to 27.9, and add voltage until stable. I am not a fan of starting low and working higher, because I have found that Asus BIOS gives me more problems when encountering serious instability.


yea, working backwards works, a good tip for new ocers would be to let them look what auto vcore gives them
and use that as a reference to oc with fixed vcore, or offset, most of the times auto vcore gives to much anyways,
but can be helpful in another way..
i noticed when i started ocing, that after a while,
and many fails bsod's etc later i had to reinstall windows..lol
one more tip should be, make a gooood backup when you start ocing, saves alot of time when things go wrong


----------



## ohiwastedmylife

Just got my new system up & running. i5 - 3570K on a ASRock Extreme 6 mobo, Ripsaw 16gb 1600.

I am beginning to overclock and have had nothing but trouble. I ended up having the most stable OC with all settings at stock and cpu ratio at 43. Anything higher on auto settings triggers BSOD so I have no clue how to start bumping the voltage settings to reach 4.4 or even 4.5ghz. Currently with the auto settings I am getting 4.3ghz with VCORE of 1.24 - 1.25 and a VID of 1.3260. I am running prime95 stress test and I am reaching low to mid 70's with my corsair h60 water cooler.

Can anyone PLEASE help me try to get to 4.4 or 4.5? With some clear instructions ?

I pushed it earlier today after reading very thoroughly and had a very bizzare / frightening black screen of death (not blue). The monitor no longer received signal, and the BIOS never booted and nothing was working. I eventually was able to get it back on after powering it off several times and trying everything I could.

I may have some bad silicon but would love to hear some input


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ohiwastedmylife*
> 
> Just got my new system up & running. i5 - 3570K on a ASRock Extreme 6 mobo, Ripsaw 16gb 1600.


You are probably better off posting this over in the ASRock thread:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1198504/complete-overclocking-guide-sandy-bridge-ivy-bridge-asrock-edition/0_20


----------



## megawatz

Up the vCore? Mine's 1.33v @ 4.5Ghz


----------



## ohiwastedmylife

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> You are probably better off posting this over in the ASRock thread:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1198504/complete-overclocking-guide-sandy-bridge-ivy-bridge-asrock-edition/0_20


Good call! Didn't notice I migrated to the wrong thread. Ooops


----------



## jdstock76

I'm stable at 4.5Ghz with 1.282v. Offset is at .070v. Will Post screeenies soon.

I am also with yo guys on the BIOS updating. I've too many horror stories about updating. I'm running just fine with what I have going right now. I would prefer lower temps but I'm still happy.


----------



## jamonymo

i fixed it now buy clearing cmos but can one of uy experts tell me what hapend.

i was lowering my ofset to get lower volts as posible on my stable 4.5 oc and when i booted it hung for a couple of second but still booted when in windows i noticed asmedia sat ata drivers auto instaling i thought thats strange as they r disabled in the bios, so then i thought my bios had reset on boot as it was unstable but it was still runing at 4.5, so i rebooted to the bios halfe of it had reset and half had not so i f5 to reset to default evey think default and on auto booted up and every monmiter program showed 4.6 so i was a bit worried as the settings were default in the bios i thought it might spike my vcore or somethink like that rebooted afin with another reset f5 bios same story still 4.6, so in the end i reset cmos and problem is fixed.

is this normal sometimes


----------



## jamonymo

i am on the 1805 bios


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamonymo*
> 
> i fixed it now buy clearing cmos but can one of uy experts tell me what hapend.
> 
> i was lowering my ofset to get lower volts as posible on my stable 4.5 oc and when i booted it hung for a couple of second but still booted when in windows i noticed asmedia sat ata drivers auto instaling i thought thats strange as they r disabled in the bios, so then i thought my bios had reset on boot as it was unstable but it was still runing at 4.5, so i rebooted to the bios halfe of it had reset and half had not so i f5 to reset to default evey think default and on auto booted up and every monmiter program showed 4.6 so i was a bit worried as the settings were default in the bios i thought it might spike my vcore or somethink like that rebooted afin with another reset f5 bios same story still 4.6, so in the end i reset cmos and problem is fixed.
> 
> is this normal sometimes


That normally is because of the bios becoming annoyed so to speak of loads of changes.
It is a common co-occurrence, especially with ASUS motherboards (not sure which one is yours)
As long as you cleared the CMOS, everything is back to as it came out the factory - then you can re-apply your OC settings.


----------



## jamonymo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> That normally is because of the bios becoming annoyed so to speak of loads of changes.
> It is a common co-occurrence, especially with ASUS motherboards (not sure which one is yours)
> As long as you cleared the CMOS, everything is back to as it came out the factory - then you can re-apply your OC settings.


thanks for reply will reset my oc now


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamonymo*
> 
> thanks for reply will reset my oc now


Pleasure mate


----------



## joker927

Firstly, i saw a tremendous increase in stability in my 3770k by switching my p8z77 mobos CPU voltage frequency setting from manual/350 (often recommended) to auto.

Secondly, my 4.9 @ 1.43v overclock that was 24h Prime95 stable a week ago is no longer stable. I have been folding 24/7 at these settings for that week. Is this degradation? If so I feel like I am the only IVB owner experiencing it.


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joker927*
> 
> Firstly, i saw a tremendous increase in stability in my 3770k by switching my p8z77 mobos CPU voltage frequency setting from manual/350 (often recommended) to auto.
> 
> Secondly, my 4.9 @ 1.43v overclock that was 24h Prime95 stable a week ago is no longer stable. I have been folding 24/7 at these settings for that week. Is this degradation? If so I feel like I am the only IVB owner experiencing it.


even a 24H prime run doesnt ensure youre 100% stable,
no program out there can give you that..
running all those stability tests give you more ensurance that its very stable,
but can still mean you crash during a game, or simply by opening a browser,
or in your case after a week folding..
no worries, its not degrading








try up your vcore a notch, if temps permit, and go at it again..


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joker927*
> 
> Firstly, i saw a tremendous increase in stability in my 3770k by switching my p8z77 mobos CPU voltage frequency setting from manual/350 (often recommended) to auto.


Swag,
Can you comment on this? What do think of his result from changing the CPU Voltage Frequency setting from Manual and Fixed 350 to auto?


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *joker927*
> 
> Firstly, i saw a tremendous increase in stability in my 3770k by switching my p8z77 mobos CPU voltage frequency setting from manual/350 (often recommended) to auto.
> 
> 
> 
> Swag,
> Can you comment on this? What do think of his result from changing the CPU Voltage Frequency setting from Manual and Fixed 350 to auto?
Click to expand...

When I get back from school I will.


----------



## Wysockisauce

I settled for 4.5 ghz at 1.23v. Prime was stable without WHEA's for 20 hours. I'll try setting offset and reducing LLC now.

Thanks for your help guys.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joker927*
> 
> Firstly, i saw a tremendous increase in stability in my 3770k by switching my p8z77 mobos CPU voltage frequency setting from manual/350 (often recommended) to auto.
> 
> Secondly, my 4.9 @ 1.43v overclock that was 24h Prime95 stable a week ago is no longer stable. I have been folding 24/7 at these settings for that week. Is this degradation? If so I feel like I am the only IVB owner experiencing it.


Remember this is folding where every work unti is different. No two are the same that's why many of the older folers out there say you may be stable, but can it fold? This is totally true. Ever work unit has different algorithms even if its the same number its a different strain of dna or molecule so every time you do one you are basically prime 95ing every time. I've crashed on a work unit that lasted 3 days when I was folding stable for 3 months.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Remember this is folding where every work unti is different. No two are the same that's why many of the older folers out there say you may be stable, but can it fold? This is totally true. Ever work unit has different algorithms even if its the same number its a different strain of dna or molecule so every time you do one you are basically prime 95ing every time. I've crashed on a work unit that lasted 3 days when I was folding stable for 3 months.


I was stable for over 3months on P95 with a 24hr prime95.
2hrs of folding = BSOD lol
Had to go back on manual voltage and upped the vcore to 1.27v from 1.265v
Also my VID changed dramatically.
If i want to be stable normally it would have been +0.045 offset, but with folding it is +0.07 offset.

Thus why I added it in my sig







!


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Remember this is folding where every work unti is different. No two are the same that's why many of the older folers out there say you may be stable, but can it fold? This is totally true. Ever work unit has different algorithms even if its the same number its a different strain of dna or molecule so every time you do one you are basically prime 95ing every time. I've crashed on a work unit that lasted 3 days when I was folding stable for 3 months.


Is the solution always one more notch up in vCore, or do you make any other adjustments?


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Is the solution always one more notch up in vCore, or do you make any other adjustments?


I often mess with vcore PLL and LLC very little on the LLC though like a 10% load limit rise. And a .1 rise on PLL I would try to keep the PLL pretty low. I kept in at 1.7 until I went above 5 giggles for benching.


----------



## Orc Warlord

I am using a bios from November and it seems to be buggy.

Setting defaults still keeps my 4.8ghz profile.


----------



## joker927

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> even a 24H prime run doesnt ensure youre 100% stable,
> no worries, its not degrading
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> try up your vcore a notch, if temps permit, and go at it again..


The problem is im not even prime stable anymore. I fail at about the 2-3 hour mark even with increased vcore where before it was 24 hr stable. Its very confusing what could have caused this.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Is the solution always one more notch up in vCore, or do you make any other adjustments?


For me it was because my OFFSET for prim'ing didn't correspond with the OFFSET used for folding. Due to different VID's.
Naturally, it wouldn't matter. But as folding and p95 both use 100% CPU -> that's how it became an issue.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joker927*
> 
> The problem is im not even prime stable anymore. I fail at about the 2-3 hour mark even with increased vcore where before it was 24 hr stable. Its very confusing what could have caused this.


Sorry haven't been following the conversation - you say "not anymore" since when? What has changed?

EDIT:
Changing motherboards and/or folding is a HUGE difference to stability. That would explain it.


----------



## justanoldman

Any bios issues, be they strange things happening, failing to stay stable at a previously stable point, setting in bios not carrying through when you get to your desktop, etc. can usually (but not always) be fixed by reflashing bios.

I keep a USB stick with the BIOS file (renamed properly) and a an exported profile on it. I have had issues a lot because of all the changes I keep making. I just flash bios again, load my save profile and am OK again.


----------



## Wysockisauce

Is it better to have a higher or lower LLC? I can keep LLC at 50% and have light load/single thread load voltages at 1.26 while keeping my full load voltage at 1.23. Is that better than having a 75% LLC and light load volatages at 1.23/1.24. So I guess the question becomes how much vdroop is best for a system?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wysockisauce*
> 
> Is it better to have a higher or lower LLC? I can keep LLC at 50% and have light load/single thread load voltages at 1.26 while keeping my full load voltage at 1.23. Is that better than having a 75% LLC and light load volatages at 1.23/1.24. So I guess the question becomes how much vdroop is best for a system?


Higher LLC = stable OC
Lower LLC = un-stable OC

That's the general rule, however it does NOT apply with everyone. You should have at least 50% LLC to compensate for your vdroop.


----------



## megawatz

I need to be running 100% LLC then. haha. If that'll help me get higher numbers :0


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *megawatz*
> 
> I need to be running 100% LLC then. haha. If that'll help me get higher numbers :0


nono! As with 100% you then sometimes OVERCOMPENSATE for the vdroop - meaning you go over your set voltage => higher temps, instability with hugely fluctuating voltages.


----------



## joker927

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Sorry haven't been following the conversation - you say "not anymore" since when? What has changed?
> 
> EDIT:
> Changing motherboards and/or folding is a HUGE difference to stability. That would explain it.


Sorry I havent really given the details.
Delidded 3770k 2 weeks old on water
Asus p8z77 board
I overclocked to 4.9ghz with a vcore of 1.4 constant and was prime stable (using blend and 90% mem) for 12 hours.
I switched to 1.416v using offset (since i heard was better for 24/7 use) and was prime stable for 16 hours then failed (lol, right?). I changed a setting, i think i have it in my notebook which is not in front of me, and was then prime stable for 24hrs. I have a submission in the IVB OCs thread using this run.
I have been foldig for almost a week at this speed. Last night I got errors in FAH which indicated an unstable machine. I ran prime and it failed after a few hours. I upped the vcore to 1.436 and it still failed. i changed back to 1.4v constant, even trying 1.436v constant and it still fails after a few hours.
I am totally confused as what to do besides bump it down to 4.8ghz or up vcore even more.
Temps are ~73C when using IBT. 10c less when folding.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joker927*
> 
> Sorry I havent really given the details.
> Delidded 3770k 2 weeks old on water
> Asus p8z77 board
> I overclocked to 4.9ghz with a vcore of 1.4 constant and was prime stable (using blend and 90% mem) for 12 hours.
> I switched to 1.416v using offset (since i heard was better for 24/7 use) and was prime stable for 16 hours then failed (lol, right?). I changed a setting, i think i have it in my notebook which is not in front of me, and was then prime stable for 24hrs. I have a submission in the IVB OCs thread using this run.
> I have been foldig for almost a week at this speed. Last night I got errors in FAH which indicated an unstable machine. I ran prime and it failed after a few hours. I upped the vcore to 1.436 and it still failed. i changed back to 1.4v constant, even trying 1.436v constant and it still fails after a few hours.
> I am totally confused as what to do besides bump it down to 4.8ghz or up vcore even more.
> Temps are ~73C when using IBT. 10c less when folding.


You should fill out your rig, it makes it much easier for people to help you.
As for your problems, I don't know folding (yet) but I can tell you if you have not flashed bios recently, you should try that. This current bios is completely unstable if you are making changes.


----------



## joker927

Can someone please help me reconcile these two very contradictory statements from ASUS?

From the official Asus z77 EUFI bios guide (available here)
"*VRM Spread Spectrum:* Assigns enhanced modulation of the VRM output in order the peak
magnitude of radiated noise into nearby circuitry. This setting should only be used at stock
operating frequency, as the modulation routines can impact transient response."

From Asus z77 1805 Bios:
"*VRM Spread Spectrum:* Switching Frequency affects the VRM transient response and component thermal conditions. Higher frequency gets quicker transient response. Enable Spread Spectrum to enhance system stability."


----------



## tollstar

hey guys

so, i cant set anything higher than 4.5ghz

when i set my multiplier to 46, or 47 etc...when i start windows and check cpu-z it still says 4.5ghz

what am i doing wrong?

cheers


----------



## justanoldman

Tollstar,
Look at my last two posts in this thread. See if that fixes it.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joker927*
> 
> Sorry I havent really given the details.
> Delidded 3770k 2 weeks old on water
> Asus p8z77 board
> I overclocked to 4.9ghz with a vcore of 1.4 constant and was prime stable (using blend and 90% mem) for 12 hours.
> I switched to 1.416v using offset (since i heard was better for 24/7 use) and was prime stable for 16 hours then failed (lol, right?). I changed a setting, i think i have it in my notebook which is not in front of me, and was then prime stable for 24hrs. I have a submission in the IVB OCs thread using this run.
> I have been foldig for almost a week at this speed. Last night I got errors in FAH which indicated an unstable machine. I ran prime and it failed after a few hours. I upped the vcore to 1.436 and it still failed. i changed back to 1.4v constant, even trying 1.436v constant and it still fails after a few hours.
> I am totally confused as what to do besides bump it down to 4.8ghz or up vcore even more.
> Temps are ~73C when using IBT. 10c less when folding.


Hi there!

OK:
1. "switched offset to 1.416" this doesn't make sense to me. Offset is usually a SMALL number based on your VID and vcore - ie +0.045 offset for an OC @ 1.265v @ 4.5ghz
2. Folding has a DIFFERENT VID from P95 - open up your PC on boot, then open up core temp - then start folding -> watch your VID - record the value. The STOP folding, and without changing anything start P95 -> then check your VID -> I can almost guarantee you it will be different, very radically different.
3. What errors did you get in [email protected]?
4. For folding I would suggest MANUAL vcore, and then offset value BASED off your folding. As if you are a constant folder, then you would want the benefit of stability and offset value. Most probably your offset value for [email protected] will be larger (mine is +0.07 for folding & +0.045 for P95)
5. Folding is MUCH MORE stressful than P95 can ever be. As others have probably said: "It might be stable, but does it fold?" Folding is constantly asking for DIFFERENT calculations on your CPU - whereas P95, AIDA etc ask for a given one and cycle through them.

So what you THINK might have been stable, isn't stable any more due to folding.
Imagine folding as a way to iron out the creases of your OC.
For 98% of people P95 is more than enough - but if you are OTT, you would try to fold using your OC'ed system to see if it is 95% stable and not 85% stable. As quite a few people don't fold, the perceived "stability" the P95 gives, is more than enough.

Finally, I should say this is not uncommon. Swag himself was stable, then became unstable via folding - myself included: Stable for over 3-4months with a 24hr P95 OC - 2hrs folding = BSOD lol.

Hopefully this post helps you understand a bit more about your system









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tollstar*
> 
> hey guys
> cheers


Try reflashing your BIOS - sometimes the BIOS is a pain in the backside, and doesn't listen to you.


----------



## xulos

Hy. I Oced my 3570k 3 months ago, 1.75 pll 1.255 vcore for 4.2 ghz. Now after 3 months randomly in google chrome i've got 0x124 BSOD. Should i worry and raise my vcore or its just randomly happened for unknown reason. I repeat, 3 months of hard gaming, 12 hours of prime 95 priority 9, and IBT on max 20 passes, everytinhg ok.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xulos*
> 
> Hy. I Oced my 3570k 3 months ago, 1.75 pll 1.255 vcore for 4.2 ghz. Now after 3 months randomly in google chrome i've got 0x124 BSOD. Should i worry and raise my vcore or its just randomly happened for unknown reason. I repeat, 3 months of hard gaming, 12 hours of prime 95 priority 9, and IBT on max 20 passes, everytinhg ok.


Go back to optimized defaults in BIOS, F5 then F10 to save, and try that for awhile and see if you still have problems.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xulos*
> 
> Hy. I Oced my 3570k 3 months ago, 1.75 pll 1.255 vcore for 4.2 ghz. Now after 3 months randomly in google chrome i've got 0x124 BSOD. Should i worry and raise my vcore or its just randomly happened for unknown reason. I repeat, 3 months of hard gaming, 12 hours of prime 95 priority 9, and IBT on max 20 passes, everytinhg ok.


BSOD 124 is the hard one:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1350818/bsod-after-doing-a-tidy-up-of-the-pc/10#post_19157876

I had it too - was due to VID being different during folding - and thus BSOD'ed on me, even though I was 3months stable, gaming stable and 24hr prime stable.
Solved it by going back to manual voltage and upping the vicore one notch. No problems since then.


----------



## xulos

One question, when you run prime 95, on which priority you run it ? I upped my vcore to 1.26 and folding about 3hrs no problem.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xulos*
> 
> One question, when you run prime 95, on which priority you run it ? I upped my vcore to 1.26 and folding about 3hrs no problem.


Default - I never touch priorities in Task manager.


----------



## Chrit

Why can't I modify CPU PLL Voltage?


----------



## xulos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Default - I never touch priorities in Task manager.


Thats why you pass prime and 90% of prime users. I dont mean priority in task manager, i mean priority of prime 95

http://www.pohrani.com/f/3f/SI/R4WYm5C/untitled.jpg

Check that, Test-> Status workers put priority 9 and small fft







You cant even move cursor


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I don't think there's a need for that. That's over the top. Mine set to affinity when starting by the way... If you want more stability, fold.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xulos*
> 
> Thats why you pass prime and 90% of prime users. I dont mean priority in task manager, i mean priority of prime 95
> 
> http://www.pohrani.com/f/3f/SI/R4WYm5C/untitled.jpg
> 
> Check that, Test-> Status workers put priority 9 and small fft
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You cant even move cursor


I have seen no scientific, statistically significant tests that show changing the priority of Prime95 alters the ability of it to determine stability. I would appreciate any links to those tests if you know of them.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chrit*
> 
> Why can't I modify CPU PLL Voltage?


Your motherboard does not that allow that to be changed apparently. 8vasa8 also pointed that out in this thread here:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1291703/ivy-bridge-overclocking-guide-asus-motherboards/2380#post_19156282

I think you should be OK still following everything else in the guide.


----------



## Chrit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Your motherboard does not that allow that to be changed apparently. 8vasa8 also pointed that out in this thread here:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1291703/ivy-bridge-overclocking-guide-asus-motherboards/2380#post_19156282
> 
> I think you should be OK still following everything else in the guide.


Very interesting. I'm using a custom BIOS (Updated OROM), so I'll flash back to default and see if I can change it then.

Thanks for your feedback.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Your motherboard does not that allow that to be changed apparently. 8vasa8 also pointed that out in this thread here:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1291703/ivy-bridge-overclocking-guide-asus-motherboards/2380#post_19156282
> 
> I think you should be OK still following everything else in the guide.


Yup exactly, the main primary PLL load that autp is normally set on is around 1.8 volts anyways. I set mine manually but that just to tweak my temps really. So auto does net you and vcore dropoffs or any type of overclocking help.... except! For stability only you can sometimes get lucky and it'll make (now that I can adjust this since my phone died) and OC just perfectly stable at a certain PLL and LLC level. it all depends, on that chip though.


----------



## xulos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I don't think there's a need for that. That's over the top. Mine set to affinity when starting by the way... If you want more stability, fold.


I folded it 12 hrs with no bsod on 1.26, thy for your help









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> I have seen no scientific, statistically significant tests that show changing the priority of Prime95 alters the ability of it to determine stability. I would appreciate any links to those tests if you know of them.


Why do you need any test, gg we know that minimum 50 % of them are neither true or precise. Just lover your vcore on the edge of stabilitiy. run prime on priority 1 and after that on priority 9, in 99 % case on priority 9 you will get bsod if your vcore is too low







I dont say just to say, i tried it alot of times, since then if there is no priority 9 , thers is no stability. Even if you see my picture again it said : most applications run at priority 7 or 9


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xulos*
> 
> Why do you need any test, ig we know that minimum 50 % of them are neither true or precise. Just lover your vcore on the edge of stabilitiy. run prime on priority 1 and after that on priority 9, in 99 % case on priority 9 you will get bsod if your vcore is too low


Becasue what you are saying is not true.
I ran Prime95 for 10 hours and got a stopped worker at level 1, then tried at level 10 and so far the test is the same. I am not getting any difference between the two settings.


----------



## Mummel

Hi guys, I'm having a major issue and would REALLY appreciate your help. No matter what I do to the CPU multiplier in the BIOS, its always ends up at 47X after I boot up. I've changed it to 42, 44, 46 etc, and nothing happens after I boot. It always shows at 47X on load, and 16X on idle. When I get back to the BIOS, it says whatever I previously set it at, but after I boot, its always at 47. I cant get it to cap at 46X on load which is my goal. My temps are too high at 4.7Ghz at the moment. I've followed every step of the guide exactly as is (except I left CPU PLL voltage to auto, I dont know what that does).

Thanks!

http://www.overclock.net/t/1358675/urgent-help-needed-dont-know-whats-wrong-p8z77-v-pro-i3770k


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mummel*
> 
> Hi guys, I'm having a major issue and would REALLY appreciate your help. No matter what I do to the CPU multiplier in the BIOS, its always ends up at 47X after I boot up. I've changed it to 42, 44, 46 etc, and nothing happens after I boot. It always shows at 47X on load, and 16X on idle. When I get back to the BIOS, it says whatever I previously set it at, but after I boot, its always at 47. I cant get it to cap at 46X on load which is my goal. My temps are too high at 4.7Ghz at the moment. I've followed every step of the guide exactly as is (except I left CPU PLL voltage to auto, I dont know what that does).
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1358675/urgent-help-needed-dont-know-whats-wrong-p8z77-v-pro-i3770k


It is a known bios issue, reflash bios and you should be good.


----------



## Forceman

There was a bug where too many changes to the BIOS would cause it to stop accepting changes - have you tried resetting the CMOS? There's a thread about it here somewhere, but I can't find it right now.

Edit: Beat out by an old man - is that what my life's come to?


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> There was a bug where too many changes to the BIOS would cause it to stop accepting changes - have you tried resetting the CMOS? There's a thread about it here somewhere, but I can't find it right now.
> 
> Edit: Beat out by an old man - is that what my life's come to?


I have a reset CMOS button on my mobo, and that only works sometimes and I don't think pulling the battery is necessary. Just re flash bios and it should work. I do it with a USB stick and the flashback button.


----------



## Mummel

Guys, I am so relieved. Thanks. Do you think the 65C temps on the mobo caused any damage?


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mummel*
> 
> Guys, I am so relieved. Thanks. Do you think the 65C temps on the mobo caused any damage?


I think you are fine.


----------



## Mummel

Guys, I reset the BIOS via flashing it again, and it now works. The multiplier went back to 46. I REALLY REALLY REALLY appreciate the help. I was so worried I messed something up. Now the weekend can get back to normal HAHA. Thanks.


----------



## Mummel

On another note, I left the CPU PLL voltage to auto vs what the images in this guide said you should set it to (cause I dont know what it does). Shall I set it to 1.7volts as specified, or is it CPU/mobo specific and I need to hunt for the right voltage?


----------



## xulos

For example, when i had auto pll, lowest vcore i needed for 4.2 ghz was 1.285. When i lovered my pll to 1,75 , i need 1.260. Higher value doesnt mean more stable. Try with 1.7 and 1.75. if you have some time to play with your pc


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mummel*
> 
> On another note, I left the CPU PLL voltage to auto vs what the images in this guide said you should set it to (cause I dont know what it does). Shall I set it to 1.7volts as specified, or is it CPU/mobo specific and I need to hunt for the right voltage?


If you can change it, follow the guide, if not leave it auto. It is not a big deal.


----------



## Mummel

Ok thanks. I will tweak it a bit and see if I can lower my vcore somewhat. Another quick question, its my understanding one would want to use offset mode vs a constant vcore voltage so that you can save power when the PC is idle. However, when is manual vcore and set it to 1.28volts, in CPUZ, when the system is on idle, it shows the multiplier goes to 16X and the watts consumed drops to 13W, which is fine. Is there any reason then to use offset mode? Im a bit confused. Thanks friends!


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mummel*
> 
> Ok thanks. I will tweak it a bit and see if I can lower my vcore somewhat. Another quick question, its my understanding one would want to use offset mode vs a constant vcore voltage so that you can save power when the PC is idle. However, when is manual vcore and set it to 1.28volts, in CPUZ, when the system is on idle, it shows the multiplier goes to 16X and the watts consumed drops to 13W, which is fine. Is there any reason then to use offset mode? Im a bit confused. Thanks friends!


Two different things, 1600 is the speed and related to speedstep being enabled. Offset is what you switch to when you are done testing everything, and that reduces your voltage at idle.


----------



## Mummel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Two different things, 1600 is the speed and related to speedstep being enabled. Offset is what you switch to when you are done testing everything, and that reduces your voltage at idle.


Ahhh got it, this makes sense. Can you really save that much power by lowering the voltage? When I first started, it seemed like I could maybe save 2 watts on idle. Does that really save on electricity costs?


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mummel*
> 
> Ahhh got it, this makes sense. Can you really save that much power by lowering the voltage? When I first started, it seemed like I could maybe save 2 watts on idle. Does that really save on electricity costs?


Saving electricity is nice, but it more about hopefully extending the life of your chip by reducing the heat and voltage whenever possible. We are overclocking after all.


----------



## jamonymo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mummel*
> 
> Guys, I reset the BIOS via flashing it again, and it now works. The multiplier went back to 46. I REALLY REALLY REALLY appreciate the help. I was so worried I messed something up. Now the weekend can get back to normal HAHA. Thanks.


this hapend to me on my asus board , reset cmos worked for me it hapend again after reset it again and it worke ,, my board done it when i jumped from stock to a heavy 4.5 oc i think it likes it going up slowly


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Anyone know if Costa Rica are ment to be the good or bad ones
currently running on 4.5GHZ at 1.3 on default everything else on my new board a M5E

Post 100 BTW !


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamxtreme*
> 
> Anyone know if Costa Rica are ment to be the good or bad ones
> currently running on 4.5GHZ at 1.3 on default everything else on my new board a M5E
> 
> Post 100 BTW !


Welcome to the century mark.
People believe Costa Rica one are better, but you can get bad ones from there too. My first Costa Rica chip needed 1.33 to do 4.5. It is pretty much random from what I have seen.

I am not sure what you mean everything else default, are you saying you didn't follow the guide here?


----------



## Dreamxtreme

well im a bit perplexed by it since the default voltage is 1.075 and i keep getting BSOD up to 1.3


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamxtreme*
> 
> well im a bit perplexed by it since the default voltage is 1.075 and i keep getting BSOD up to 1.3


I really don't know what you are asking, so I am not sure how to help. I can only say copy all the settings from post #1 in this thread and go from there.


----------



## Mummel

So I fixed the locked multiplier issue. Thanks so much guys. I do have another question. I built this PC primarily for encoding. When running Handbrake, it says I'm only using 70-80% of my overall CPU capacity. Is there any reason it's not capping out at 90%+? I assume Handbrake wants to leave some headroom for other tasks etc, but isnt 30% a lot of waste? TIA.


----------



## Forceman

It might be limited by the disk throughput. I have the same on mine, depending on the type of file. Putting it on my RAMdrive seems to help.


----------



## Grunt3536

I seem to have set every BIOS setting in this guide (VCore at 1.150, RAM on XMP) and set the multiplier to 40, but when running Prime 95, the multiplier only caps out at 38?

Using Z77 Maximus V Gene with i5 3570K. I don't know what I'm doing wrong...


----------



## Dreamxtreme

I think i have a locked multiplier . if i go above 45 it sticks to 4.5GHZ any ideas?


----------



## Ardalista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamxtreme*
> 
> I think i have a locked multiplier . if i go above 45 it sticks to 4.5GHZ any ideas?


Reflash the BIOS and then try again


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ardalista*
> 
> Reflash the BIOS and then try again


Thanks worked a treat

have a rep on me!


----------



## jamonymo

my stable 4.5 oc 3770k runs at about 1.280 to 1.288 under load i wonder if its woth pushing the ofset even further down i am close to the limit i no that


----------



## Dreamxtreme

I'm asking if you should judge a good chip on the stock voltage. In my case 1.072v

Thanks


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamxtreme*
> 
> I'm asking if you should judge a good chip on the stock voltage. In my case 1.072v
> 
> Thanks


If you mean judging the overclocking ability, then no. Looking at your VID while under load can give you an estimate, but the only real way to judge it is find the lowest vCore that will stabilize 4.5 for a 24 hour Prime95 test.

If you can do 4.5 at around 1.2 it is a good chip, if you are under 1.3 it is an ok chip, and if you need more than 1.3 (like my first chip) then it is not that great. Most Ivy chips can do 4.5 with 1.35v or less.


----------



## Essenbe

In my opinion, no. A good chip is one that gets high overclocks on low voltage. As far as I know, the stock voltage is about the same for all of them.


----------



## Wysockisauce

Do you guys ever use the sensors in AI Suite II? I'm trying to set up a speedfan profile for my cpu and the sensors are going crazy. AI Suite reported vcore *2.1 v* at one point. I had HW monitor open at the same time and it never showed the max go over 1.26 v. It also keeps warning me that cpu is over 70C and flashes a warning. I know AI suite is garbage, but that 2.1v warning really freaked me out. Can I just ignore it and uninstall AI suite II?


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wysockisauce*
> 
> Do you guys ever use the sensors in AI Suite II? I'm trying to set up a speedfan profile for my cpu and the sensors are going crazy. AI Suite reported vcore *2.1 v* at one point. I had HW monitor open at the same time and it never showed the max go over 1.26 v. It also keeps warning me that cpu is over 70C and flashes a warning. I know AI suite is garbage, but that 2.1v warning really freaked me out. Can I just ignore it and uninstall AI suite II?


Ai Suite usually has correct sensor reading, but you definitely get crazy readings too. But Hardware Monitor does the same thing, you just get impossible high and low readings sometimes and you just ignore them.

On the ROG site, a number of people have mentioned AI Suite causing problems. So much so that they put a sticky up for an uninstaller. You need to uninstall it then run the cleaner in the sticky.

http://rog.asus.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?116-Maximus-Series-Motherboards

I am not saying you need to do that, but if you don't think you need AI Suite, then you might as well uninstall it. You can also turn off the warnings from AI Suite, in Tools>Probe II.


----------



## jamonymo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wysockisauce*
> 
> Do you guys ever use the sensors in AI Suite II? I'm trying to set up a speedfan profile for my cpu and the sensors are going crazy. AI Suite reported vcore *2.1 v* at one point. I had HW monitor open at the same time and it never showed the max go over 1.26 v. It also keeps warning me that cpu is over 70C and flashes a warning. I know AI suite is garbage, but that 2.1v warning really freaked me out. Can I just ignore it and uninstall AI suite II?


alsuit always gives me warning but they are wrong , it mostly hapends when u are using too monitering programs at the same time


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Ok so a VID of 1.0107 would indicate ?


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamxtreme*
> 
> Ok so a VID of 1.0107 would indicate ?


Have you gone through the guide on page one? Have you tried any overclocking? Did you get that VID while running Prime95?


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Well the options to overclocking were easier with the sabertooth with this M5E its whole other ball game. I have tried 4.5GHZ but something isn't right with it from 1.2 all the way up to 1.350. It starts just keeps crashing programs but windows itself doesn't do BSOD. Ive followed the guide but yet to run prime because of this problem. The VID is from stock speed


----------



## Ardalista

What temps are you hitting?


----------



## Dreamxtreme

About 60C.

on saying that the vid jumped to 1.256V now


----------



## Ardalista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamxtreme*
> 
> About 60C.
> 
> on saying that the vid jumped to 1.256V now


Is that idle or under load?


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamxtreme*
> 
> About 60C.
> 
> on saying that the vid jumped to 1.256V now


The VID doesn't always mean good or bad o.c. ability, but yours would put you in the average group. You should be able to do 4.5 under 1.35 and hopefully under 1.3.

If you are having problems after following the guide then something is wrong. Flash bios from a usb stick with the bios file properly renamed in the root directory, shut the machine down, plug it into the designated port, and press and hold the flashback button until it starts flashing.

Once that is done, go back through each page of the guide here, and make sure every setting matches (except for all the ram settings which are particular to your sticks).


----------



## Cyro999

Quick question - sorry if this is misplaced - I took a 3770k with a poor cooling setup to 4.2ghz last year, after hearing a lot more about ivy bridge, i came to the realization this morning that it might actually be a much better chip than i thought it was.

Fast forward to now, its passing 10 runs IBT at 4.6ghz, 1.2vcore (llc on auto, reading as ~1.2v under load in cpu-z)

Am i right to be freaking out a little over this? This is really good, right, or at least quite a bit above average?

I cant do extended testing for heat reasons, but ive yet to make this chip fail. Im running between PC's testing different settings because i dont have consistent internet access on that one, but these results seem insane.

1.2vcore and its definately working, IBT output says ~115-120gflops IIRC.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Quick question - sorry if this is misplaced - I took a 3770k with a poor cooling setup to 4.2ghz last year, after hearing a lot more about ivy bridge, i came to the realization this morning that it might actually be a much better chip than i thought it was.
> 
> Fast forward to now, its passing 10 runs IBT at 4.6ghz, 1.2vcore (llc on auto, reading as ~1.2v under load in cpu-z)
> 
> Am i right to be freaking out a little over this? This is really good, right, or at least quite a bit above average?
> 
> I cant do extended testing for heat reasons, but ive yet to make this chip fail. Im running between PC's testing different settings because i dont have consistent internet access on that one, but these results seem insane.
> 
> 1.2vcore and its definately working, IBT output says ~115-120gflops IIRC.


10 flops of IBT to determine stability is like sliding a water bottle on ice, and determining the ice is stable enough to have a truck drive over it.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Quick question - sorry if this is misplaced - I took a 3770k with a poor cooling setup to 4.2ghz last year, after hearing a lot more about ivy bridge, i came to the realization this morning that it might actually be a much better chip than i thought it was.
> 
> Fast forward to now, its passing 10 runs IBT at 4.6ghz, 1.2vcore (llc on auto, reading as ~1.2v under load in cpu-z)
> 
> Am i right to be freaking out a little over this? This is really good, right, or at least quite a bit above average?
> 
> I cant do extended testing for heat reasons, but ive yet to make this chip fail. Im running between PC's testing different settings because i dont have consistent internet access on that one, but these results seem insane.
> 
> 1.2vcore and its definately working, IBT output says ~115-120gflops IIRC.


LLC should not be on Auto, you should follow the settings in the guide here. Then see what the minimum voltage is for 4.6 using a 12+ hour Prime95 test with the settings and testing setup shown in the guide.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> LLC should not be on Auto, you should follow the settings in the guide here. Then see what the minimum voltage is for 4.6 using a 12+ hour Prime95 test with the settings and testing setup shown in the guide.


I skimmed over the whole guide before - its pretty much everything i had set, aside from LLC on 75% instead of auto - they seem to be similar for me

Cant test for an extended period of time due to insufficient cooling, dont have any kind of good setup for this CPU yet - i thought i could get a general idea of its capabilities, and im very suprised.

Im well aware of random IBT runs or 5 minute p95 not meaning much, but i just passed 10 runs @4.5ghz, 1.16v five consecutive times (didnt see a fail at this vcore+frequency) so that seems like really good news?

I cant wait to get an actual heatsink attached to this thing so that i can run more than a couple minutes IBT or 5 minute prime without having temps climb past the low 90's and instability for temp reasons even if vcore is more than high enough for stability with the frequency i have set.

Thanks for replies


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> I skimmed over the whole guide before - its pretty much everything i had set, aside from LLC on 75% instead of auto - they seem to be similar for me
> 
> Cant test for an extended period of time due to insufficient cooling, dont have any kind of good setup for this CPU yet - i thought i could get a general idea of its capabilities, and im very suprised.
> 
> Im well aware of random IBT runs or 5 minute p95 not meaning much, but i just passed 10 runs @4.5ghz, 1.16v five consecutive times (didnt see a fail at this vcore+frequency) so that seems like really good news?
> 
> I cant wait to get an actual heatsink attached to this thing so that i can run more than a couple minutes IBT or 5 minute prime without having temps climb past the low 90's and instability for temp reasons even if vcore is more than high enough for stability with the frequency i have set.
> 
> Thanks for replies


You are correct that you don't want to push anything without adequate cooling. Failure of a worker, any program instability, or any WHEA errors that you get means you are not stable and probably need more vCore. It sounds like you are saying you are failing stability because you hit 90c and that is not the case, you are simply unstable. We don't go over 95c for safety reasons and to protect your chip. It is not like you will suddenly pass the stability test because you temps went down with a new cooler. Sorry if I misunderstood what you were saying, but a chip that can do perfect stability at 4.6 under 1.2 is good. However, you don't have any idea if you can or can't do that until you do a true test.

Believe me I got hooked on this stuff and really never intended to. Having a nice chip makes it even better, good cooling is key to pushing your chip though.


----------



## Cyro999

I got consistent fails every time i ran temps past mid 90's, even for example if i turned fan down or ran 4.5ghz, 1.25v - I would fail or crash if temps hit about 95c or so on one core.

I passed 4.5ghz with what reads as 1.168vcore in CPU-Z for 10 runs probably about a dozen sets of standard without failure (100+ runs) and 5-10 sets of 1-2 very high (4gbRAM) - perhaps not a solid test, not anywhere near what id like to put it through, but small breaks to drop temps were neccesary.

A run of 5 standard for proof (if it's worth anything)



I never saw any hint of instability at this vcore unless i drove temps >95c. I have a feeling as soon as i actually have cooling, this chip will go far


----------



## justanoldman

Definitely don't push it until you get good cooling, then let us know how it goes.


----------



## Cyro999

I wont, thanks very much for messages guys









Seems invincible at 4.5ghz, 1.17v (reading as 1.168 under load with 75% llc), i even cut to 1.16 and passed a few dozen runs with it without running into a single fail.

I failed IBT (eventually) @4.6ghz, 1.2v and also ran into a fail at 4.5ghz, 1.14v - but i think both of them could be from temps being too high because of how consistently i was failing/crashing as soon as i reached about 95c on one core with a temperature spike. [email protected] was too hot, i tried to test [email protected] for too long. Its uncertain and i cant get anything conclusive with current state of cooling. Its so hard to get a feel for what the CPU can and cant do with such temperature limitations - but its exciting, unknown, i can see why people love doing this, going to have a sweet sweet day when i get decent cooling - Would a 212 evo and a couple case fans run ok for 1.25v or a bit higher in 20c ambient or is there a better way to get notably more cooling performance without worrying about space like with an NH-D14?

At the very least, it seems to be a good CPU, and im happy for that


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> I wont, thanks very much for messages guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems invincible at 4.5ghz, 1.17v (reading as 1.168 under load with 75% llc), i even cut to 1.16 and passed a few dozen runs with it without running into a single fail.
> 
> I failed IBT (eventually) @4.6ghz, 1.2v and also ran into a fail at 4.5ghz, 1.14v - but i think both of them could be from temps being too high because of how consistently i was failing/crashing as soon as i reached about 95c on one core with a temperature spike. [email protected] was too hot, i tried to test [email protected] for too long. Its uncertain and i cant get anything conclusive with current state of cooling. Its so hard to get a feel for what the CPU can and cant do with such temperature limitations - but its exciting, unknown, i can see why people love doing this, going to have a sweet sweet day when i get decent cooling - Would a 212 evo and a couple case fans run ok for 1.25v or a bit higher in 20c ambient or is there a better way to get notably more cooling performance without worrying about space like with an NH-D14?
> 
> At the very least, it seems to be a good CPU, and im happy for that


I honestly wouldn't judge your CPU by those IBT tests...
As justanoldman has been saying:
Better cooling + following the OP with p95 tests.
Not saying the chip isn't good, but I can almost bet my rig that you won't pass 24hrs of P94


----------



## Cyro999

At 4.5ghz, 1.15v i very much doubt that i would.

If i could, it would be a bloody miracle, but the point is, if its completely fine for hundreds of IBT runs, surely it wouldnt need that much more voltage to be stable. Someone ive been talking to was struggling for stability at 4.6ghz,1.4v, i think at this point you could say that the chip i have could do it at as much as 0.15v less - if im lucky, even a touch more - and that comes as a pleasant suprise to me


----------



## nature1ders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> I wont, thanks very much for messages guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems invincible at 4.5ghz, 1.17v (reading as 1.168 under load with 75% llc), i even cut to 1.16 and passed a few dozen runs with it without running into a single fail.
> 
> I failed IBT (eventually) @4.6ghz, 1.2v and also ran into a fail at 4.5ghz, 1.14v - but i think both of them could be from temps being too high because of how consistently i was failing/crashing as soon as i reached about 95c on one core with a temperature spike. [email protected] was too hot, i tried to test [email protected] for too long. Its uncertain and i cant get anything conclusive with current state of cooling. Its so hard to get a feel for what the CPU can and cant do with such temperature limitations - but its exciting, unknown, i can see why people love doing this, going to have a sweet sweet day when i get decent cooling - Would a 212 evo and a couple case fans run ok for 1.25v or a bit higher in 20c ambient or is there a better way to get notably more cooling performance without worrying about space like with an NH-D14?
> 
> At the very least, it seems to be a good CPU, and im happy for that


This happens to be the Core Voltage I"m using, yes it appears stable at this level ;X


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Armyguy*
> 
> Can someone please help me uninstall prime95 application? I cannot locate it at on my computer but it starts and runs 100% at start up, it gets really irritating that i can not get this off my computer,
> 
> Gives me a open file security warning
> c:\users\robert\appdata\local\temp\temp1_p6...
> 
> Please advise any help would be much appreciated.
> 
> Running windows 7 home premium btw


Did you download it as a zip so it went to temp instead of downloads....and unzipped it without checking where it was?

With C: drive open in Explorer, Organize/Folder and Search Options/View do you have show hidden files, folders and drives ticked?

If so, navigate to c:\users\robert\appdata\local\temp\temp1_p6... or whatever that path is, and delete the p64v2511 folder. (that's the name if 64 bit)

I think that would work.

Don't know why it would auto-start with windows...hadn't noticed an option for that...


----------



## justanoldman

It sounds like he checked the "Start at Logon" choice from the Options menu. Prime95 is not installed it is just an exe, that is why he couldn't find it to uninstall, but based on his edit I guess he figured it out.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> It sounds like he checked the "Start at Logon" choice from the Options menu. Prime95 is not installed it is just an exe, that is why he couldn't find it to uninstall, but based on his edit I guess he figured it out.


lol, I only looked at preferences...


----------



## justanoldman

I have posted about this many times, but I will say again that you have to be careful with this current BIOS. I just reflashed the other day, and the only thing I have changed since then is the vCore. I had a worker stop at 12 hours, so bumped up vCore by a notch and started the test again. Then had a worker stop at 8 hours which makes no sense since that is a shorter time period. Reflashed BIOS once again and tested again the same settings I failed at 8 hours, and now I have gone past 24 hours with zero issues. None of that makes sense, and I simply think the BIOS has issues. Therefore you can fail at a certain vCore (that based on the evidence you should pass) not because it is too little voltage, but because the current Asus BIOS is problematic if settings are changed.


----------



## Ardalista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> I have posted about this many times, but I will say again that you have to be careful with this current BIOS. I just reflashed the other day, and the only thing I have changed since then is the vCore. I had a worker stop at 12 hours, so bumped up vCore by a notch and started the test again. Then had a worker stop at 8 hours which makes no sense since that is a shorter time period. Reflashed BIOS once again and tested again the same settings I failed at 8 hours, and now I have gone past 24 hours with zero issues. None of that makes sense, and I simply think the BIOS has issues. Therefore you can fail at a certain vCore (that based on the evidence you should pass) not because it is too little voltage, but because the current Asus BIOS is problematic if settings are changed.


How does that relate to the problem the guy was facing with Prime95 autostarting? I'm lost


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ardalista*
> 
> How does that relate to the problem the guy was facing with Prime95 autostarting? I'm lost


Nothing whatsoever, he removed his post, not an issue anymore.
I added a new, additional post, about the current Asus BIOS bug which I have commented on several time in this thread recently. Sorry if that wasn't clear.


----------



## jamonymo

can some one tell me why turbo evo cpu voltage is always way of under load ,,, even ading my -0.015 ofset on it does not make it the same reading as hwmoniter
i just wonderd does not realy matter to much it is proberly somethink to do with ofset


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamonymo*
> 
> can some one tell me why turbo evo cpu voltage is always way under load vcore even ading my -0.015 ofset on it does not make sence
> i just wonderd does not realy matter to much it proberly somethink to do with ofset


Sorry, I have a really hard time reading your posts with missing words, misspellings, and no punctuation. I am saying that only because I would like to help, but I am not always sure what you are asking.

If you are using offset voltage then don't worry about what Turbo EVO says. It is just adding a stock number to your offset number, but that stock number is irrelevant, only your VID under load matters.

For example in my previous chip, I had a stock number of 1.095 then add my offset of +.075 gives 1.170 in Turbo EVO just by adding those two numbers. But it doesn't matter at all. The one that matters is CPU-Z or Hardware monitor. My VID was 1.2209 so adding the .075 offset gives around 1.3 and that is what matters, and also what would show up in CPU-Z.

Also, you should not be using offset until you are 24 hours Prime95 stable on manual in my opinion.


----------



## Cyro999

Took off side of case, dropped room temps hard and passed 100 runs standard IBT @4.4ghz, 1.128v, checking vcore requirements to pass 20 runs (very high, 4gb RAM) @4.5. Looking good


----------



## jamonymo

why r my 2 vcores diferant, in turbo evo its wrong



excuse my lazy typing


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamonymo*
> 
> why r my 2 vcores diferant, in turbo evo its wrong
> 
> excuse my lazy typing


It's not about being wrong, it is giving you different information. I answered the question in my post above. Simple answer: stop looking at Turbo EVO.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamonymo*
> 
> why r my 2 vcores diferant, in turbo evo its wrong
> 
> 
> 
> excuse my lazy typing


You are looking at the settings page of Turbo EVO, it's not going to show you the _actual_ Vcore there. Look at the monitor page instead.


----------



## nature1ders

I just wanted to say a few minor things I've done to the BIOS settings which might be useful to know for anyone following the guide. Firstly thank you Swag for your help and insights, wonderful!

My changes are:

Ai Overclock Tuner - X.M.P. profile is used since the RAM supports 1866 at 1.5 Core Voltage.
CPU Manual Voltage - 1.170 @ 4.5ghz which passed 12 hours of the new Prime95 27.9 Build 1 with 10 minute FFT's. It has also been stable in gaming near as I can tell and when run full load produces 90c max temps with a Hyper Evo 212 and 1 (140mm) fan exhausting out the top of my case.

Digi+ Power Control
DRAM Power Phase Control - Optimized, I'm not sure why we'd leave it Auto might as well use the ASUS optimized setting.
CPU Power Response Control - Ultra Fast which seemed to slightly lower temperatures, although I know Swag said he could not find any real change with it on.

CPU Power Management Configuration
Enhanced Intel SpeedStep Technology - Disabled, it serves NO PURPOSE unless you're using offset mode because it just changes your Core frequencies when you're using Manual Voltage.
CPU C1E - Disabled because it does NOTHING since SpeedStep doesn't work with Manual Voltage set. Entirely pointless to have enabled as HWiNFO64 shows me the frequency changes taking place in 3 of the cores for no reason whatsoever with no benefit of anykind

Onboard Devices Configuration
Wi-Fi Controller - Disabled because I bought a much better ASUS USB-N66!
Asmedia USB 3.0 Battery Charging Support - Enabled, you'll see that once you do this under APM it disables "ErP Ready" because that would interfere with its function.

Boot Configuration
Fast Boot - Disabled because I'd like to see my BIOS detect things.
Setup Mode - Advanced, the Easy mode is useless to boot into!


----------



## Dreamxtreme

4.2GHZ at 1.256V good or bad ?


----------



## justanoldman

Nature1ders,
I have followed the guide as is and had no trouble getting 5.0 stable for over 24 hours on Prime95. In my opinion it is illogical do to anything but use offset and speedstep, unless there is some good, specific reason you cannot.

Dreamxtreme,
That is higher than average voltage for 4.2, so either you were unlucky in the silicon lottery, or possibly you have some setting wrong preventing you from being stable with less vCore. The current Asus bios bug may be affecting it also, the solution there is to reflash bios.


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Nature1ders,
> I have followed the guide as is and had no trouble getting 5.0 stable for over 24 hours on Prime95. In my opinion it is illogical do to anything but use offset and speedstep, unless there is some good, specific reason you cannot.
> 
> Dreamxtreme,
> That is higher than average voltage for 4.2, so either you were unlucky in the silicon lottery, or possibly you have some setting wrong preventing you from being stable with less vCore. The current Asus bios bug may be affecting it also, the solution there is to reflash bios.


Yea i read that 1604 is rubbish for overclocking. I'll leave it at this for now


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamxtreme*
> 
> Yea i read that 1604 is rubbish for overclocking. I'll leave it at this for now


I am using 1604, and it works, but you just can't make changes without eventually leading to problems. Basically you need to find your optimal settings, relflash bios, enter those settings, then leave bios alone.


----------



## I_shot

i use 1204 bios.newer versions have bug.new settings don't work especially cpu multiplier


----------



## nature1ders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> That normally is because of the bios becoming annoyed so to speak of loads of changes.
> It is a common co-occurrence, especially with ASUS motherboards (not sure which one is yours)
> As long as you cleared the CMOS, everything is back to as it came out the factory - then you can re-apply your OC settings.


Do you know why this happens or where I can read more about it?


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nature1ders*
> 
> Do you know why this happens or where I can read more about it?


I have been posting about it for 5 weeks. The current Asus Bios for at least the p8z77 line and Maximus line have a bug that if you make too many changes to BIOS it will become corrupted. The most common corruption is that your changes don't actually take affect when you get into the operating system. There are other symptoms, but that is one most people notice.

At this point no one knows for sure what caused it, but we know making a number of changes to BIOS triggers the bug especially when testing any setting that might be at all unstable. Flashing BIOS again is the way to fix it, but it will happen again if you keep testing and making changes.

We are hoping Asus fixes it in the next release but no one knows yet.


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> I have been posting about it for 5 weeks. The current Asus Bios for at least the p8z77 line and Maximus line have a bug that if you make too many changes to BIOS it will become corrupted. The most common corruption is that your changes don't actually take affect when you get into the operating system. There are other symptoms, but that is one most people notice.
> 
> At this point no one knows for sure what caused it, but we know making a number of changes to BIOS triggers the bug especially when testing any setting that might be at all unstable. Flashing BIOS again is the way to fix it, but it will happen again if you keep testing and making changes.
> 
> We are hoping Asus fixes it in the next release but no one knows yet.


Did this include the Z77 Sabertooth ?


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamxtreme*
> 
> Did this include the Z77 Sabertooth ?


As far as I know, anyone with 1805 BIOS, or the ROG 1604 BIOS can encounter this problem. So that would include the Z77 Sabertooth.


----------



## nature1ders

I've attached my ASUS Overclocking Profile from the 1805 BIOS. Now you can easily load the settings from Swag's guide. The only difference is my Core Voltage on my 3770k is stable at 4.5 @ 1.170 so I use that. If you want to start at 1.2 just raise it after you load the profile.

This attachment contains every setting matching Swag's guide, except I enabled iGPU Multi-Monitor support under Graphics Configuration because Virtua MVP requires that to be on.

SwagExact.zip 1k .zip file


The below profile has the following changes:

Enhanced Intel SpeedStep Technology: Disabled
CPU C1E: Disabled
Asmedia 3.0 Battery Charging Support: Enabled (will disable ErP under APM)

For my P8Z77-V PRO/THUNDERBOLT I've made more changes like setting it to boot into advanced mode not easy, disabled onboard wifi, etc. but these profiles would be the ones I'd normally use to begin.

SwagExactOff.zip 1k .zip file


----------



## Jackson Galaxy

REP+

thank you!


----------



## grim1985

I reset my bios back to default settings and now trying to re overclock again. I have my multiplier set to 45...but when i am testing cpuid is showing it at 41. It won't go up. I don't have any indicators that its being throttled. I have all settings in this guild exact. The heat isn't really high its like at high 60s. Any suggestions?


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grim1985*
> 
> I reset my bios back to default settings and now trying to re overclock again. I have my multiplier set to 45...but when i am testing cpuid is showing it at 41. It won't go up. I don't have any indicators that its being throttled. I have all settings in this guild exact. The heat isn't really high its like at high 60s. Any suggestions?


If any changes in BIOS are not carrying through you have to flash bios again. I find doing it from a USB with a properly renamed file, with the computer off, and using the flashback button the best way to go.


----------



## Ardalista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grim1985*
> 
> I reset my bios back to default settings and now trying to re overclock again. I have my multiplier set to 45...but when i am testing cpuid is showing it at 41. It won't go up. I don't have any indicators that its being throttled. I have all settings in this guild exact. The heat isn't really high its like at high 60s. Any suggestions?


reflash the bios.. resetting and making changes doesn't work after too many settings changes.


----------



## paradoxum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ardalista*
> 
> reflash the bios.. resetting and making changes doesn't work after too many settings changes.


This bug is annoying. I can't believe they still haven't fixed it.


----------



## apristel

Hey guys! First thanks for this guide. Helped me get my i5-3570k @ 4.7ghz

One issue I am having, maybe it is common, I don't know, I'm new to OC'ing...

Everything seems to be working good except i'm getting the "Aw, Snap!" in Google Chrome. I researched it and seems it most likely from the OC.

Any ideas as to what I can look at/for to remedy this? When I get the error I can just click reload and it shows the webpage fine.

I'm thinking something to do with the memory timings? in cpu-z it shows my memory at 9-9-9-24 DRAM freq 800mhz (shouldn't it be 1600mhz?) but in the bios I set it to 10-10-10-24, which is what my memory is..

What I have..

ASUS P8Z77-V LK
i5-3570k
h70 cooler
Kingston 8GB 1600MHz 10-10-10 DDR3 HyperX Red x 2
EVGA GeForce GTX 650 1gb..

Windows 8 x64

Thanks everyone!


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apristel*
> 
> Hey guys! First thanks for this guide. Helped me get my i5-3570k @ 4.7ghz
> 
> One issue I am having, maybe it is common, I don't know, I'm new to OC'ing...
> 
> Everything seems to be working good except i'm getting the "Aw, Snap!" in Google Chrome. I researched it and seems it most likely from the OC.
> 
> Any ideas as to what I can look at/for to remedy this? When I get the error I can just click reload and it shows the webpage fine.
> 
> I'm thinking something to do with the memory timings? in cpu-z it shows my memory at 9-9-9-24 DRAM freq 800mhz (shouldn't it be 1600mhz?) but in the bios I set it to 10-10-10-24, which is what my memory is..
> 
> What I have..
> 
> ASUS P8Z77-V LK
> i5-3570k
> h70 cooler
> Kingston 8GB 1600MHz 10-10-10 DDR3 HyperX Red x 2
> EVGA GeForce GTX 650 1gb..
> 
> Windows 8 x64
> 
> Thanks everyone!


Welcome to OCN! Its a privilege to have your very first post here.
I have not heard of the Chrome problem being specifically related to an overclock. Did you follow the guide here exactly except for putting in your individual memory timings and voltage?

Have you tried to go back to stock settings (no overclock) and use it for awhile to see if you still get the Chrome problem?
The 800 is just 1600/2 because it is dual channel.


----------



## apristel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Welcome to OCN! Its a privilege to have your very first post here.
> I have not heard of the Chrome problem being specifically related to an overclock. Did you follow the guide here exactly except for putting in your individual memory timings and voltage?
> 
> Have you tried to go back to stock settings (no overclock) and use it for awhile to see if you still get the Chrome problem?


Thanks for the welcome!

When I first built the pc (this morning!!) I ran it stock and Chrome didn't get that awwsnap.

I followed the guide exactly except I put my memory 10-10-10-24 instead or 9-9-9-24 like the guide showed... however cpuz shows 9-9-9-24? I don't know what I am doing wrong. I did an hour only of stress test and no errors, I will go for a longer one, just excited to try out the new pc.

EDIT
I went back in BIOS and it reset my memory to 9-9-9-24-2 so I put it back at 10-10-10-24-2 and now cpu-z shows it at the correct timing.... I still have the error, seems to be with IE as well. I can't figure it out.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apristel*
> 
> Thanks for the welcome!
> 
> When I first built the pc (this morning!!) I ran it stock and Chrome didn't get that awwsnap.
> 
> I followed the guide exactly except I put my memory 10-10-10-24 instead or 9-9-9-24 like the guide showed... however cpuz shows 9-9-9-24? I don't know what I am doing wrong. I did an hour only of stress test and no errors, I will go for a longer one, just excited to try out the new pc.


Ok, well an hour is not enough time to know if you are stable. You need at least 12 hours of Prime95 testing as shown in the guide, so maybe your current settings are causing the instability. You will know when you have time for more testing.

CPU-Z on the Memory tab should show the timings you have set in BIOS. If it is not then there appears to be a problem.


----------



## Forceman

You didn't change the BCLK, did you? Maybe that is messing up the ethernet port. I've never heard of a straight CPU overclock causing internet problems that weren't the result of general instability (like Chrome crashing outright).


----------



## apristel

I bumped up the vcore .05 and it went away!

BCLK - I left at 100

One other thing I noticed and forgot to mention..

The "CPU Current Capability" in the guide it shows 140%.. my bios only allows 120% .. not sure what that will do.. I set it at the 120%.

I do have the latest bios flashed. ( well it came updated )

I will do further testing and report back.

Thanks for helping me out guys. Loving this new machine so far..these little quirks are what makes it fun to me!

Things fly with SATA3 Intel SSD!

Quick question... now CPU-Z shows 10-10-10-24-2.... but shows dram freq of 666.7mhz....not 800mhz..

far as i undersatand 666.7x2 = 1333.4..? not 1600mhz..?


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apristel*
> 
> Quick question... now CPU-Z shows 10-10-10-24-2.... but shows dram freq of 666.7mhz....not 800mhz..
> 
> far as i undersatand 666.7x2 = 1333.4..? not 1600mhz..?


What ram did you buy? If you bought 1333 ram then that is right. You need to make sure of the exact speed and timings of the ram that you have.

Also, filling out your rig will help people assistance you.


----------



## apristel

This is the ram I have
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3865542

Kingston HyperX Red KHX16C10B1R/8 8GB Memory Module - 1600MHz, 10-10-10, DDR3, CL10, 1.5V, Unbuffered

EDIT.. I got it at the right speed now... the bios reverted it to 1300 but i forced it at 1600 and all is good... now for stress test!

Thanks everyone!


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apristel*
> 
> This is the ram I have
> http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3865542
> 
> Kingston HyperX Red KHX16C10B1R/8 8GB Memory Module - 1600MHz, 10-10-10, DDR3, CL10, 1.5V, Unbuffered
> 
> EDIT.. I got it at the right speed now... the bios reverted it to 1300 but i forced it at 1600 and all is good... now for stress test!
> 
> Thanks everyone!


Nice going. Be aware that as you are testing and changing BIOS you may run into the BIOS bug where your changes don't follow through when you get to your desktop. You will need to reflash BIOS when that happens, but you will lose all your settings when you do, so use the tool menu to save and export a profile to a usb drive.


----------



## Forceman

You might need to manually select DDR3-1600 in the BIOS, the default chooses DDR3-1333 a lot of the time, for some reason. Or you can just load the XMP profile, which will adjust ll the settings for your RAM automatically. Depending on the board that setting is sometimes called the AI Overclock Tuner (where you can select Auto, Manual, or XMP) - kind of a strange place to put it, in my opinion.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Shockwave player, Adobe related bro


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> You didn't change the BCLK, did you? Maybe that is messing up the ethernet port. I've never heard of a straight CPU overclock causing internet problems that weren't the result of general instability (like Chrome crashing outright).


I have actually I have this issue when barely getting stable for benches to hold back on the cooling I need. All at 100 BCLK as well, I really think it just that when you stress sometimes the amount of coding processing that needs to be done is too much and crashes, often if you hit F12 and look at the coding for the page and it's really crazy that can do it from the cache build up and such. It's a very weird thing I've noticed though, cruising around I usually don't have issues while a bench is done with a very tight RAM and OC/voltage combo, then I'll upload a submission of a bench and I'll get a chrome crash. BCLK doesn't do anything with the ethernet port at all, if it did I'd have my BCLK cranked to make my internet speeds faster, my speeds here suck.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> BCLK doesn't do anything with the ethernet port at all, if it did I'd have my BCLK cranked to make my internet speeds faster, my speeds here suck.


It does in that most of them are connected via PCIe, which is also overclocked when you overclock the BCLK. So that could potentially cause timing issues that could cause it to run erratically. Pretty tenuous theory, but I figured it was worth a shot.

Although to be honest I don't know if the PCH is getting it's timing from BCLK or not. I'd assume so, but I never looked.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> It does in that most of them are connected via PCIe, which is also overclocked when you overclock the BCLK. So that could potentially cause timing issues that could cause it to run erratically. Pretty tenuous theory, but I figured it was worth a shot.
> 
> Although to be honest I don't know if the PCH is getting it's timing from BCLK or not. I'd assume so, but I never looked.


I doubt that since the upper set isn't very much involved with the BCLK timings at all, if they were then BCLK chips would have some serious issues, unless they are changed precisely for that.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> I doubt that since the upper set isn't very much involved with the BCLK timings at all, if they were then BCLK chips would have some serious issues, unless they are changed precisely for that.


I don't understand what you mean. What is the upper set? What do you mean by BCLK chips?

The Ethernet controllers are normally attached to the PCH via PCIe x1 links, so the only question (well two questions) is whether the PCH gets its timing from the BCLK (I would assume so) and whether overclocking the PCIe would affect the Ethernet adapter (less likely, but you never know).


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> I don't understand what you mean. What is the upper set? What do you mean by BCLK chips?
> 
> The Ethernet controllers are normally attached to the PCH via PCIe x1 links, so the only question (well two questions) is whether the PCH gets its timing from the BCLK (I would assume so) and whether overclocking the PCIe would affect the Ethernet adapter (less likely, but you never know).


sorry tired on my end







I was thinking of a part I needed for a bike and I typed that upper part in while talking with him lol. With the BCLK thing I'm referring to the AMD and earlier Intels where you Overclock using BCLK instead of multi, which is why I said unless they engineered the Ethernet to work separately (yeah I reworded it). Also... isn't the sound card attached through PCI as well? if so wouldn't that get messed up somehow? I'm just thinking maybe theres a branch off of a pci that controls the timings etc, making not messed with by the bclk anymore..... I don't know though. I need to look at those mobo traces again. see where they go... maybe find an answer.


----------



## Forceman

It looks like all that stuff is off the PCH, but I don't know where the PCH gets its timing signal.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> It looks like all that stuff is off the PCH, but I don't know where the PCH gets its timing signal.


could it get the timings directly from the cpu then? as that picture shows it....


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> could it get the timings directly from the cpu then? as that picture shows it....


Probably, but the CPU gets its timing from the BCLK.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Probably, but the CPU gets its timing from the BCLK.


is it possible the timings are nullified until the pci lanes though? for example they go from the blck to the chip then nothing through the pch (sorry if I misspelled kinda busy lol) and then the timings are re made on the pci lanes.....


----------



## zeetz

I've followed this guide step by step, I have a few small problems I don't have a lot of the settings listed and is 1.3v ok for a i5 3570k - I have a hyper 212 its running at about 61c at full load, anything lower I just crash the bsod was 0x124 and it's listed as increasing or decreasing vcore.
one of the settings I don't have is the option to enter my own voltage for this setting:
CPU PLL Voltage is only auto or +0.10V

and I don't have a few others


----------



## Forceman

1.3V is fine, and that temp is fine also. Don't worry about changing the PLL voltage, it is normally only needed for higher overclocks. What speed are you at now?


----------



## zeetz

finally got a stable oc time to run for 12 hours


----------



## Daklein

Thanks a lot for this great guide! I set every setting according to it. Now I'd like to use offset OC. So I need some help here please. My currect OC is 4.3 at 1.230v manual (yeah, a bit high voltage for that OC from what I heard; seems like my 3570k isn't that good for overclocking). I've read a lot pages of this thread but would like to clarify everything before experimenting.

Mobo: ASUS P8Z77-V
CPU: i5 3570K
Goal: 4300 offset OC
Stable manual OC Vcore: 1.230
VID at 4300 (idle): 1.3311 (jumps to 1.3361 for a few seconds sometimes)
VID at 4300 (under Prime): 1.3361-1.3411-1.3461 (switches beetween this values)



Screenshot made at idle after 30 min Prime testing. So, to get offset OC, should I just set offset mode and then use minus offset? And what VID should I use to set offset value correctly?
Appreciate your help guys


----------



## zeetz

This should help you Daklein, Totally Dubbed and Swag have made overclocking extremely fun for me thanks guys.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> For offset - it is very simple:
> 
> First of all, you should know your MANUAL vcore:
> In my case it was *1.265* for 4.5ghz.
> 
> Then you take your VID - now the VID can be found, via Core temp - a program used for monitoring temps.
> You'll see VID there.
> 
> Now your VID, like your voltage fluctuates with load.
> So what you want to do is hit up Prime 95, and put it under the same load that you used for stability on your manual settings.
> 
> Leave P95 running for around 5-10mins.
> Then look at your VID - your VID WILL fluctuate, even on load, but take both notes down for the amount it is at.
> 
> In my case it was fluctuating between: 1.2209 & 1.2260
> As *1.2209* was more frequent I took that figure.
> 
> The simple maths:
> (MANUAL vcore) MINUS (VID on 100% load) = offset value
> 
> SO for me it was: 1.265-1.2209 = 0.0441
> Rounded, that's 0.045 - and that was my offset.
> 
> Your offset CAN BE negative OR POSITIVE.
> 
> If you VID is larger than your vcore, thne you'll have a NEGATIVE offset: ie (-0.045)
> 
> Hope that helps!


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeetz*
> 
> This should help you Daklein, Totally Dubbed and Swag have made overclocking extremely fun for me thanks guys.


Correct, however the math may not work perfectly, so you will have to do another 12 hour (24 hour is better) Prime95 test to make sure your offset value works. In one setup I had, it needed three notches up in vCore to be stable after doing the standard offset math.

It is hard to help without knowing your setup, please follow these instructions to get your rig in your posts:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1258253/how-to-put-your-rig-in-your-sig

Also, you only want to switch to offset mode when you have found stability at the multiplier you want to use for the long term.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daklein*
> 
> Thanks a lot for this great guide! I set every setting according to it. Now I'd like to use offset OC. So I need some help here please. My currect OC is 4.3 at 1.230v manual (yeah, a bit high voltage for that OC from what I heard; seems like my 3570k isn't that good for overclocking). I've read a lot pages of this thread but would like to clarify everything before experimenting.
> 
> Mobo: ASUS P8Z77-V
> CPU: i5 3570K
> Goal: 4300 offset OC
> Stable manual OC Vcore: 1.230
> VID at 4300 (idle): 1.3311 (jumps to 1.3361 for a few seconds sometimes)
> VID at 4300 (under Prime): 1.3361-1.3411-1.3461 (switches beetween this values)
> 
> Screenshot made at idle after 30 min Prime testing. So, to get offset OC, should I just set offset mode and then use minus offset? And what VID should I use to set offset value correctly?
> Appreciate your help guys


You need to look at the most common VID under load. So for example, if your VID under load of 1.3411 is most common then your offset would be:
1.23- 1.3411 = -0.1111, which you would round to -0.110

However, as I just posted, you will not know if that works until testing it. If it fails then go up (more positive) one notch and try again, e.g. if -.110 fails then try -.105, then -.100 etc.


----------



## Daklein

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> You need to look at the most common VID under load. So for example, if your VID under load of 1.3411 is most common then your offset would be:
> 1.23- 1.3411 = -0.1111, which you would round to -0.110
> 
> However, as I just posted, you will not know if that works until testing it. If it fails then go up (more positive) one notch and try again, e.g. if -.110 fails then try -.105, then -.100 etc.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeetz*
> 
> This should help you Daklein, Totally Dubbed and Swag have made overclocking extremely fun for me thanks guys.


Thanks a lot! I'll post my progress and overall result based on your instructions.


----------



## Forceman

That's a pretty hefty negative offset - at idle that is going to push your chip down to 0.8V or below, and could cause trouble. If you run into idle crashes, try lowering your setting for LLC and raising the offset to bring the voltage back where you want it (so if Ultra High LLC uses a -0.10 offset to get to 1.23V, then Medium LLC might only need -0.075 instead).


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> That's a pretty hefty negative offset - at idle that is going to push your chip down to 0.8V or below, and could cause trouble. If you run into idle crashes, try lowering your setting for LLC and raising the offset to bring the voltage back where you want it (so if Ultra High LLC uses a -0.10 offset to get to 1.23V, then Medium LLC might only need -0.075 instead).


He has a high VID, I think he should be OK. But he will have to test it.

Daklein,
If you don't know what Foreman means, he is talking about you seeing instability in your machine not while stress testing it, but more when the multiplier goes down to 1600 at idle. If you see any problems like that then we can walk you through making changes to your LLC. But you don't have to worry about it unless you see problems.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I think my offset explanation should be put in the op. The one linked in the op atm is brilliant if you want to spend 1hr reading rather than understanding a simple principle for 5mins


----------



## zeetz

13 hours on 3 workers for prime and 4 hours on worker 3 with this error FATAL ERROR: Rounding was 0.5, expected less than 0.4?


----------



## Forceman

Means it isn't stable. Bump Vcore a notch - you are probably pretty close.


----------



## zeetz

All of this seem ok? temps etc also is there any reason I can only select 120 for this *CPU Current Capability ► 140%*


vcore is jumping between 1.296 and 1.304


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeetz*
> 
> All of this seem ok? temps etc also is there any reason I can only select 120 for this *CPU Current Capability ► 140%*
> 
> vcore is jumping between 1.296 and 1.304


Looks fine. Don't worry about the current limit, just set it to whatever your max is. Different motherboards allow different settings.


----------



## zeetz

4 hours again on worker 3 - FATAL ERROR: Rounding was 0.499985218, expected less than 0.4

I'm at around 1.3v right now is it really safe to go higher for 4.5?


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeetz*
> 
> 4 hours again on worker 3 - FATAL ERROR: Rounding was 0.499985218, expected less than 0.4
> 
> I'm at around 1.3v right now is it really safe to go higher for 4.5?


Some people recently have been needing closer to 1.35V for 4.5. I'd say 1.35V is perfectly safe (just watch the temps) but I wouldn't go much higher than that - although plenty of people are running at 1.4V.


----------



## zeetz

I was reading depending on where it got an error it could be memory too? small ffts and large - my memory is at stock settings

not sure if this changes anything(this was from before)

Self-test 1120K passed!
[Sat Feb 16 22:25:34 2013]
FATAL ERROR: Rounding was 0.499985218, expected less than 0.4
Hardware failure detected, consult stress.txt file.
[Sat Feb 16 23:14:16 2013]
Self-test 448K passed!


----------



## roccer

ran prime95 overnight. prime95 processed crashed 9hrs in. no worker threads died or any errors int he app itself. it just froze and I received the "process has stopped responding" window.

I'm not sure if it was a genuine bug in prime or if the OC is still yet unstable as i realized i was using prime 95 v25.11.
i've since loaded up v27.9 and am running it again.

current bios settings:
BCLK: 100
multiplier: 44
cpu manual voltage: 1.255 (shows up at 1.272-1.280 in CPUz) < anyone know the reasoning for this?
DRAMv: 1.5
CPU PLL: auto
PCHv: auto
CPU Load-line: ultra high
CPU Fixed Freq: 350
CPU current capacity: 140%
CPU Power Phase Control: Extreme

system:
motherboard: sabertooth Z77
cpu: 3770k
ram: g.skill 16GB @ 1600mhz, 9-9-9 timing (using XMP profile in bios)
cooler: corsair H110.

temps under load so far have been impressive. currently under full load they are at 51-56-51-52 (ambient room temp is 20.9c

i feel like my voltage is having to be a bit higher than the average to stabilize at 4.4Ghz. not sure if ill be able to make it to my desired 4.6Ghz.
thoughts/suggestions?

lastly, in coretemp, at idle, my VID bounces between 1.28 and 1.346. under load it sits around 1.346 while cpu-z reports vcore at 1.26-1.28 as stated above (again, while its set to 1.255 in the bios). i think im obviously missing something here.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeetz*
> 
> 4 hours again on worker 3 - FATAL ERROR: Rounding was 0.499985218, expected less than 0.4
> 
> I'm at around 1.3v right now is it really safe to go higher for 4.5?


It is safe to go up....but do yourself a favour:
Check your RAM.

0.4 to 0.5 is usually RAM related -> that's the problems I had when I later discovered I had 1 bad DIMM.
My suggestion to you:
Go to stock - run prime, see if you get the error or not within 12-24hrs of 90% blend

Of course the error you might have could also be vcore related (probably is) and thus just upping the vcore a little more would sort out the problems.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roccer*
> 
> ran prime95 overnight. prime95 processed crashed 9hrs in. no worker threads died or any errors int he app itself. it just froze and I received the "process has stopped
> cpu manual voltage: 1.255 (shows up at 1.272-1.280 in CPUz) < anyone know the reasoning for this?
> CPU Load-line: ultra high
> 
> lastly, in coretemp, at idle, my VID bounces between 1.28 and 1.346. under load it sits around 1.346 while cpu-z reports vcore at 1.26-1.28 as stated above (again, while its set to 1.255 in the bios). i think im obviously missing something here.


I think that could be LLC overshooting.
Try "high" instead of ultra high" for LLC, as see how that turns out for that reading.

As for the crash -> yes that happens to a few people - no reasoning why.


----------



## roccer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I think that could be LLC overshooting.
> Try "high" instead of ultra high" for LLC, as see how that turns out for that reading.
> 
> As for the crash -> yes that happens to a few people - no reasoning why.


thanks, i changed the LLC to ultra and now its right in target within cpu-z (shows 1.248v to 1.256v now)

the VID is still around 1.3611v under full load. compared to others in this thread, that seems high. is it high or am i just still confused on how i should be interpreting the VID?

also, i still have the CPU PLL Voltage set to Auto (appears to be auto set to 1.816v). should i set that to 1.7000v?

thanks again!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Pll can be left alone, but you can try setting it lower to try getting better stability.
The reasoning behind the vcore was due to overshooting of the vdroop by the llc of your cpu.

As for the vid, nothing to be worried about, that just depends on your cpu.


----------



## roccer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Pll can be left alone, but you can try setting it lower to try getting better stability.
> The reasoning behind the vcore was due to overshooting of the vdroop by the llc of your cpu.
> 
> As for the vid, nothing to be worried about, that just depends on your cpu.


sounds good. guess its on to 1.260v i go. was hoping to not go this high at 4.4ghz. dont know what its going to take to get to 4.6. then again, i might just call it quits here. last thing ill try before throwing more power at the cpu will be to change the PLL from auto to 1.7 and see if that stabilizes things if 1.26v doesn't do the trick.

EDIT:
worker thread 2 crashed out after 10 mins. changed PLL from auto to 1.700 to be in compliance with this thread's guide. LLC still set to high.
*sigh* time to run it again.....

EDIT 2: no more background app crashes (like security essentials) but prime crashed again. keeping cpuv @ 1.260v and changing LLC back to ultra. so much for having this thing stabilized today


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roccer*
> 
> sounds good. guess its on to 1.260v i go. was hoping to not go this high at 4.4ghz. dont know what its going to take to get to 4.6. then again, i might just call it quits here. last thing ill try before throwing more power at the cpu will be to change the PLL from auto to 1.7 and see if that stabilizes things if 1.26v doesn't do the trick.
> 
> EDIT:
> worker thread 2 crashed out after 10 mins. changed PLL from auto to 1.700 to be in compliance with this thread's guide. LLC still set to high.
> *sigh* time to run it again.....
> 
> EDIT 2: no more background app crashes (like security essentials) but prime crashed again. keeping cpuv @ 1.260v and changing LLC back to ultra. so much for having this thing stabilized today


haha OC'ing takes time - every PC is different


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roccer*
> 
> sounds good. guess its on to 1.260v i go. was hoping to not go this high at 4.4ghz. dont know what its going to take to get to 4.6. then again, i might just call it quits here. last thing ill try before throwing more power at the cpu will be to change the PLL from auto to 1.7 and see if that stabilizes things if 1.26v doesn't do the trick.
> 
> EDIT:
> worker thread 2 crashed out after 10 mins. changed PLL from auto to 1.700 to be in compliance with this thread's guide. LLC still set to high.
> *sigh* time to run it again.....
> 
> EDIT 2: no more background app crashes (like security essentials) but prime crashed again. keeping cpuv @ 1.260v and changing LLC back to ultra. so much for having this thing stabilized today


Every Ivy chip is different, some like to be overclocked and some hate it. My first chip needed 1.33v for 4.5 and I have seen other that need 1.35v for it. Under 1.35v you don't have worry about anything except your temps. Over 1.4v there are other things in play, but you won't be able to get that high because of your temps at this point.

Some motherboards are better than others for sending the specified voltage. My P8Z77-V Pro would send about .03 more than I set, but my MVF board only sends about .005 more. It is not anything that will prevent you from what you are trying to do, you just have to keep in mind what your mobo does and account for it.

Can you fill in your rig information? It is hard to give advice when you don't know everything the person has.


----------



## roccer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Can you fill in your rig information? It is hard to give advice when you don't know everything the person has.


sorry about that. i had filled out the rig info already but hadn't attached it to my sig. should be good to go now.


----------



## justanoldman

That is a nice setup Roccer.
With that cooler you shouldn't have trouble with temps until you go over 1.35v. As TD said, it can definitely be time consuming to find your final, stable, overclock. Finding your lowest voltage for 4.4 or 4.5 will tell you where you landed in silicon lottery. If it doesn't like being overclocked, short of returning it there is not much you can do. If it does then you can get 4.5 to 4.8 on a 24/7 basis depending on how good the chip is. Higher than that takes delidding usually.


----------



## roccer

so this is weird.

still unstable i dropped back to my saved profile of 4.2ghz at 1.20v. reboot and windows loads fine. open up cpuZ and notice that the multiplier in cpuz is stuck at 44 but the voltage is at 1.20.
so i boot back into the bios, reset to defaults
then change the profile for the ram to XMP to get the ram timings and speed correct. so multiplier is now Auto (and thus should be 35-39). boot into windows
multiplier is still stuck at 44 according to cpuz with a vcore of 1.3v now

lolwut?

in the mean time, running prime again to see what happens.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roccer*
> 
> so this is weird.
> 
> still unstable i dropped back to my saved profile of 4.2ghz at 1.20v. reboot and windows loads fine. open up cpuZ and notice that the multiplier in cpuz is stuck at 44 but the voltage is at 1.20.
> so i boot back into the bios, reset to defaults
> then change the profile for the ram to XMP to get the ram timings and speed correct. so multiplier is now Auto (and thus should be 35-39). boot into windows
> multiplier is still stuck at 44 according to cpuz with a vcore of 1.3v now
> 
> lolwut?
> 
> in the mean time, running prime again to see what happens.


You have, and will again, encountered the Asus BIOS bug. We all see it at some point if you are making a lot of changes to BIOS and stress testing OC settings. Just reflash bios and you will be fine. I would suggest doing it from a USB stick with the flashback button if you can, or at least from BIOS. Export your saved profiles before you do because you will lose them when you reflash.

Edit: don't keep running prime, your BIOS is currently corrupted.


----------



## roccer

thanks again. and no i didnt keep running prime. Reflashed the bios and went back to a stable 4.2Ghz OC @ 1.20v. so currently everything in the bios is default except for XMP for the ram, cpu v set to manual @ 1.20v and multiplier set to manual @ 42. Priming for an hour and everything seems stable once again.

so either i just haven't found the right combination yet for 4.4 or im just unluck in the pick of the chip and may just end up maxing out at 4.3 once i get there again. just annoying as i dont want to really put the system "into production" so to speak until its ready. at least i have my current OC'd i7 920 to fall back on. its served me well for over 4 years so far, what's another few more days right?


----------



## justanoldman

What is the highest manual voltage you have tried for 4.4?


----------



## zeetz

ran memtest for 11 passes overnight and no errors, going to try upping the vcore a little more now and running prime - should I use the custom setting with 90% ram?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> It is safe to go up....but do yourself a favour:
> Check your RAM.
> 
> 0.4 to 0.5 is usually RAM related -> that's the problems I had when I later discovered I had 1 bad DIMM.
> My suggestion to you:
> Go to stock - run prime, see if you get the error or not within 12-24hrs of 90% blend
> 
> Of course the error you might have could also be vcore related (probably is) and thus just upping the vcore a little more would sort out the problems.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeetz*
> 
> ran memtest for 11 passes overnight and no errors, going to try upping the vcore a little more now and running prime - should I use the custom setting with 90% ram?
> .


Yes, custom torture test, then just change the memory used to 90% of your available per your Task Manager.


----------



## roccer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> What is the highest manual voltage you have tried for 4.4?


1.285v

all temps seem fine so far at 4.2 again but the thermal armor reports the one motherboard sensor at -1*c now. temp taken with my infrared thermometer reads 22c. inline with all the other motherboard temps. hhmm


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roccer*
> 
> 2.85v
> 
> all temps seem fine so far at 4.2 again but the thermal armor reports the one motherboard sensor at -1*c now. hhmm


Um, not really sure what to make of that. 2.85 is impossible and 1.85 is crazy.

All software temp programs I have see occasionally give crazy high or low mobo temps, you can just ignore them.


----------



## roccer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Um, not really sure what to make of that. 2.85 is impossible and 1.85 is crazy.
> 
> All software temp programs I have see occasionally give crazy high or low mobo temps, you can just ignore them.


sorry, typo. i've corrected. it was 1.285. im in the middle of battling a headcold so im doing all this today in a stuffed up cloud


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roccer*
> 
> sorry, typo. i've corrected. it was 1.285. im in the middle of battling a headcold so im doing all this today in a stuffed up cloud


How old it the chip, and where did you buy it?


----------



## roccer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> How old it the chip, and where did you buy it?


brand new. bought it Tuesday from my local Microcenter.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roccer*
> 
> brand new. bought it Tuesday from my local Microcenter.


Go exchange it, ask for a Costa Rica chip, my batch 3231A610 is my best one yet. If you can't do 4.5 at below 1.3v then exchange it. A decent chip can do 4.5 at 1.2 or below.


----------



## roccer

it is a costa rica chip actually. my batch is 3235D916


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roccer*
> 
> it is a costa rica chip actually. my batch is 3235D916


Ok, you may have just have gotten unlucky. For comparison, my first chip that got returned did 4.5 at 1.33. My second does 4.6 at 1.29v and my third does 4.8 at 1.29v.

Just my personal opinion, but if you want to get into overclocking, and you have a good cooler, it is worth the trouble to try to get a chip that overclocks well.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Um, not really sure what to make of that. 2.85 is impossible and 1.85 is crazy.
> 
> All software temp programs I have see occasionally give crazy high or low mobo temps, you can just ignore them.


1.85? pffft

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2558184

should have seen me 2 months ago oldman


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> 1.85? pffft
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2558184
> 
> should have seen me 2 months ago oldman


"1.85? pffft"



knew it was you Valgaur, when i saw 1.85...LOL








stupid mobo limit..hehe


----------



## Binkz

Anybody got any suggestions how to improve overclock...

4.4ghz at approx 1.336v posts around 85c
LLC 75% and offset +.055

Cooling using a Hyper 212 Evo - considering upgrade to a H80i.

New to overclocking so any advice would be awesome.

I get WHEA errors if i lower the Vcore any further and crashes if i go below 1.31(ish)

RAM has been tested with memtest86 so no issue there


----------



## cam51037

I'm having a few troubles with my overclocking. I'm currently running my chip at 4.5 GHz with 1.15V.

-When I run Prime95 it goes great for probably 45 minutes, then one of the workers fails out when all the rest are still running. Is there a fix to this?
-My system just crashed (BSOD) when it was idling, is there a setting that might fix this?


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> I'm having a few troubles with my overclocking. I'm currently running my chip at 4.5 GHz with 1.15V.
> 
> -When I run Prime95 it goes great for probably 45 minutes, then one of the workers fails out when all the rest are still running. Is there a fix to this?
> -My system just crashed (BSOD) when it was idling, is there a setting that might fix this?


up your vcore,
if workers stop in prime, or prime stops etc, things like that, usually means you need to up vcore..

disable C3/C6 if you havent already..


----------



## justanoldman

Please note for those of you new to overclocking, please don't pay attention to the voltage numbers that Valgaur and VonDutch posted. They are experts and what they were doing was benching not using that voltage for day to day use. While learning to oc from this guide, you should not go much over 1.35v with anything you are doing. And make sure to always keep an eye on your temps.

Binkz,
If you have followed the guide here exactly, and 1.33 or so is the lowest you can go to stabalize 4.4 then that may be the best your chip can do. You were just unlucky with your chip as far as getting a high overclock, but it is not like there is anything wrong at all with 4.4. Your temps are actually good for that cooler assuming that is your max core temp over the whole Prime95 test.

Cam51037,
That is a low voltage for 4.5, so it is not surprising if you are having trouble stabilizing 4.5 there. As VonDutch said, just raise the vCore until you can get at least 12 hours of perfect stability. Double check that all your settings match the guide, except for memory timings and voltage which are specific to you.


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Please note for those of you new to overclocking, please don't pay attention to the voltage numbers that Valgaur and VonDutch posted. They are experts and what they were doing was benching not using that voltage for day to day use. While learning to oc from this guide, you should not go much over 1.35v with anything you are doing. And make sure to always keep an eye on your temps.


thats how we got our new nicknames back then










Dumb and Dumber

so , dont try this at home peeps








stay within the 1.3-145V vcore max, and youll be fine,
theres a big difference between benching and 24/7 vcores,

and we did this when it was really cold outside,

still i used a aircooler..


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Please note for those of you new to overclocking, please don't pay attention to the voltage numbers that Valgaur and VonDutch posted. They are experts and what they were doing was benching not using that voltage for day to day use. While learning to oc from this guide, you should not go much over 1.35v with anything you are doing. And make sure to always keep an eye on your temps.
> 
> Binkz,
> If you have followed the guide here exactly, and 1.33 or so is the lowest you can go to stabalize 4.4 then that may be the best your chip can do. You were just unlucky with your chip as far as getting a high overclock, but it is not like there is anything wrong at all with 4.4. Your temps are actually good for that cooler assuming that is your max core temp over the whole Prime95 test.
> 
> Cam51037,
> That is a low voltage for 4.5, so it is not surprising if you are having trouble stabilizing 4.5 there. As VonDutch said, just raise the vCore until you can get at least 12 hours of perfect stability. Double check that all your settings match the guide, except for memory timings and voltage which are specific to you.


Yeah that's what I thought, at least coming from a 2600k that did 4.4 GHz 24/7 stable at 1.32V.

Now my voltage is at 1.17V, and it's been running for 20 minutes, no errors or anything. *Fingers crossed* I also hope instead of Prime95 testing I can get some [email protected] testing in this weekend, for the foldathon.


----------



## roccer

quick update.

luckily i had off of work today so figuring i had a faulty 3770k i swapped it out with another one. we'll call the original chip ChipA and this new Chip ChipB

i reset my "safe" OC of 4.2Ghz @ 1.2000v (no other changes made to BIOS) (sorry for the cellphone pics, i dont want to be touching it and working on the system during its testing).

with *ChipA* @ 4.2Gghz under 100% load (prime95):

CPUZ Voltage: 1.216v
CoreTemp VID: 1.3361 to 1.3411v


with *ChipB* @ 4.2Gghz under 100% load (prime95):

CPUZ Voltage: 1.216v
CoreTemp VID: 1.2460 to 1.2510v


ChipB is now getting a ~ 1hr stress test @ 4.2ghz. after that ill bump the multiplier up to 43 and leave the voltage and 1.2v for now in the BIOS

interestingly enough: both chips are from the same batch # so just goes to show how wide a mfg variance there is even in the same batch.

and bigh thanks to justanoldman for all his help with me so far. last chip i OC'd was my i7 920 back in 2008, so its been a few years and Ivy Bridge is like relearning how to walk









Update1:

success after 2hrs @ 4.2Ghz, i upped it to 4.3Ghz. kept voltage @ 1.20v
after 1.5hrs @ 4.3Ghz, upped to 4.4Ghz

currently Priming for 20+ mins so far @ 4.4Ghz, 1.20v manually set in bios
under 100% load (prime95):

CPUZ Voltage: 1.216v
CoreTEmp VID: 1.2460 to 1.2510v


no BSOD/WHEA errors/lockups in Prime95 yet.

update 2:
3hrs and still going no issues. given my last issues. im thinking ill be happy with a stable 4.4. MAYBE 4.5. not like my original 4.6ghz would be missed by 100Mhz.


----------



## Seville

Newbie/lurker here.







Thanks all for the great guide and everyone's feedback. I've read as much as my ADD will allow.









I thought I had the worst 3770k out of everyone here...99c on idle!

So I delidded it and brought the temps down to 84c on idle...yay!?

Then I realized the power to the H100i cooler wasn't connected...























(*sigh*...that generally sums up my overclocking fortunes to date, lol.)

Fortunately delidding (using mx2) and powering up the pump was successful and brought the temps to 25-29c idle (amb. 63-72f) and 58-65c under prime95 load @ 1.27v (1 hour at 45x). I hope to get to 4800 by the end of tonight and test while sleeping.

Once I see how capable this might be, or I might be in doing this, I hope to use an offset to extend the life of the cpu. I rarely am run the computer at full load for >1 hour without a break.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seville*
> 
> Newbie/lurker here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks all for the great guide and everyone's feedback. I've read as much as my ADD will allow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought I had the worst 3770k out of everyone here...99c on idle!
> 
> So I delidded it and brought the temps down to 84c on idle...yay!?
> 
> Then I realized the power to the H100i cooler wasn't connected...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (*sigh*...that generally sums up my overclocking fortunes to date, lol.)
> 
> Fortunately delidding (using mx2) and powering up the pump was successful and brought the temps to 25-29c idle (amb. 63-72f) and 58-65c under prime95 load @ 1.27v (1 hour at 45x). I hope to get to 4800 by the end of tonight and test while sleeping.
> 
> Once I see how capable this might be, or I might be in doing this, I hope to use an offset to extend the life of the cpu. I rarely am run the computer at full load for >1 hour without a break.


haha yeah I was about to say check the cooler!


----------



## Seville

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> haha yeah I was about to say check the cooler!


I initially thought the same thing....so I remounted it. This is my first water cooler, does it show?









I'm at 4700, 1.34v, but my VID in RealTemp is 1.29 and has been 1.29 for each setting since I reached 1.3v. However my system is more stable as I've increased volts, so I don't think realtemp is correct. Asus software says 1.35v, but I see many say asus' software can be way off. Anywhere else I can check the VID to help determine a voltage offset when I'm ready to switch to offset mode?


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seville*
> 
> I initially thought the same thing....so I remounted it. This is my first water cooler, does it show?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm at 4700, 1.34v, but my VID in RealTemp is 1.29 and has been 1.29 for each setting since I reached 1.3v. However my system is more stable as I've increased volts, so I don't think realtemp is correct. Asus software says 1.35v, but I see many say asus' software can be way off. Anywhere else I can check the VID to help determine a voltage offset when I'm ready to switch to offset mode?


Sorry if I am missing something, but it sounds like you are equating vCore and VID. The VID is just a number put in by Intel, and we use it to calculate our offset number. Looking at the VID while under load at your giving multiplier should give you two or three numbers that are relatively close together, and you use the most common one. But you only do that when you have found a 12+ hour stability with a manual vCore at the multiplier you want.

The vCore is what you manually type into BIOS for your CPU voltage. When you look at different software it will show a fluctuating and slightly different vCore but it should be within .010 to .030 from what you typed into BIOS.

I am a little confused though. You say you have never done this before, didn't install your cooler correctly so you had ridiculously high temps, but you dilidded? That sound rather strange given that fact that guys who have done this stuff for many years are hesitant to even think about delidding. What method did you use, do you have pics?


----------



## Seville

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Sorry if I am missing something, but it sounds like you are equating vCore and VID. The VID is just a number put in by Intel, and we use it to calculate our offset number. Looking at the VID while under load at your giving multiplier should give you two or three numbers that are relatively close together, and you use the most common one. But you only do that when you have found a 12+ hour stability with a manual vCore at the multiplier you want.
> 
> The vCore is what you manually type into BIOS for your CPU voltage. When you look at different software it will show a fluctuating and slightly different vCore but it should be within .010 to .030 from what you typed into BIOS.
> 
> I am a little confused though. You say you have never done this before, didn't install your cooler correctly so you had ridiculously high temps, but you dilidded? That sound rather strange given that fact that guys who have done this stuff for many years are hesitant to even think about delidding. What method did you use, do you have pics?


I guess my point was that as I raised the vCore in the bios, the VID as shown in RealTemp displayed each time the same thing, 1.291. My understanding is the VID is the actual vcore under load with vdroop taken into account? So if that's the case I thought that I should be seeing a different VID number displayed as I change the bios' actual vCore setting (ie increasing as my vcore setting was increased.) Attached is a pic of 47x @ 1.35v, VID again showing 1.291, which it showed when my bios vcore was at 1.3v. If I were to calculate the vdroop from this, I would have a different offset each time I raise the vcore in the bios, which leads me to believe I don't understand it correctly or it's not calculating correctly. (*/edit:* or is the VID the actual droop difference as opposed to the actual vcore under load?)



I've overclocked before but can't say I've done them right, and haven't been willing to post in a forum such as this with my information, hesitant to show my ignorance.







However I'd like to get it right this time. To delid, I watched 



, referenced I think in the official IB delidding thread. Like I said, I've been trying to read as much as I can handle.

I'll post a pic of the delid as soon as I can find my phone's usb cable. It took me twice as long as the video, out of extreme patience and paranoia that I'd destroy the die. Otherwise it was fairly easy, knowing the glue was close to the edge. I then lapped it since I read on anandtech some were concave. Heck, I already destroyed the warranty.









*/edit2:* Looks like my phone didn't come with a usb cable, so here's a terrible pic of the phone that has the delidding pic. The die is actually very clean and shiny but that's what a terrible pic of a not so good pic looks like.


----------



## Forceman

The VID (what Realtemp and Coretemp shows) is the voltage the chip is requesting. CPU-Z shows the actual voltage your board is providing, based on what you have set (and Vdroop). VID changes based on the frequency and the chip itself, but not on what you put in the BIOS - there is no way for you to change the VID as it is porgrammed into the chip.


----------



## roccer

16hrs stable @ 4.4 1.2v. i call that a win.









http://valid.canardpc.com/2699812


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roccer*
> 
> 16hrs stable @ 4.4 1.2v. i call that a win.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2699812


looks like you can go a bit higher, if i look at your vcore and temps








looks good


----------



## roccer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> looks like you can go a bit higher, if i look at your vcore and temps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looks good


agreed. originally i was shooting for 4.6Ghz. then i ran into issues with the 1st chip and got mentally drained. i have renewed confidence with this chip but im at the point where i just want to start using the new rig







. i'm thinking maybe ill shoot for 4.5ghz but at that point i expect some voltage upping to happen.

next question is, if im happy where i am, is there any other tweaking id need to do to ensure stability and longevity? while the guide talks about disabling the C states and changing the LLC settings, etc, i've been lucky with this chip and never had to touch any of that this time around.


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roccer*
> 
> agreed. originally i was shooting for 4.6Ghz. then i ran into issues with the 1st chip and got mentally drained. i have renewed confidence with this chip but im at the point where i just want to start using the new rig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . i'm thinking maybe ill shoot for 4.5ghz but at that point i expect some voltage upping to happen.
> 
> next question is, if im happy where i am, is there any other tweaking id need to do to ensure stability and longevity? while the guide talks about disabling the C states and changing the LLC settings, etc, i've been lucky with this chip and never had to touch any of that this time around.


you could look into using offset, then it clocks down speed and vcore when your computer isnt busy,
thats one way to ensure longevity









but i dont really like using a negative offset, if i look at your pic, the math would be,
vcore 1.224 - vid 1.2560 = 0.032 negative offset ( or -)
that would mean about - 0.030 or - 0.035V,
then you should start using LLC also, i think on asus mobo's its 50% to start with,
when you would up your oc to 4.5ghz, you might end up with a positive offset tho,
you still good on the vcore when you do, im sure, only have to keep a eye on your temps


----------



## justanoldman

Roccer,
I am glad you got a better chip, and as VonDutch said you have some room to up the multiplier if you want. You should be having good temps so far with your H110, so I would guess you are fine up to the 1.3 to 1.35v region. I would say you can get 4.6 in there.

Once you figure out where you want to get to 4.5, 4.6 etc. then get that stable on manual. Once you do that work on offset. It is easier that way.


----------



## roccer

thanks for the words of encouragement guys.

allons-y! upped it to 4.5Ghz. left voltage @ 1.2000v for now
only had time for a 1 hr stress test
cpuz volts: 1.216v-1.224v
VID: 1.2560v

no issues after that test.


----------



## roccer

ok so i think i have a grasp on how offset will work. but here are my questions:
If, right now, im stable at 1.216v-1.224v for an OC of 45, and the VID is reporting 1.2560v (so what the cpu is requesting for voltage) does that mean im starving it it at all for power currently?
Does that mean if i use Offset mode instead of manual, and set the offset to -0.035, will i see the CPU use more voltage than it's currently using now at full load?


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roccer*
> 
> ok so i think i have a grasp on how offset will work. but here are my questions:
> If, right now, im stable at 1.216v-1.224v for an OC of 45, and the VID is reporting 1.2560v (so what the cpu is requesting for voltage) does that mean im starving it it at all for power currently?
> Does that mean if i use Offset mode instead of manual, and set the offset to -0.035, will i see the CPU use more voltage than it's currently using now at full load?


The VID is just a number Intel programs in that is used for offset calculations. It is not any sort of limit of exactly what the chips needs or anything. You are not starving anything, if your setup passes over 12 hours or better yet 24 hours of Prime95 with zero issues then you are good. Stop thinking or worrying about your VID, and concentrate on getting the highest multiplier you can while keeping your temps low. When you go to use offset, you use what you type into bios not what CPU-Z says. If I were you I would see what I could do for 4.6.


----------



## Zantrill

Anyone have an 800D on air? I need to know if you have figured out a better way to send better air to the case before I buy another 680.


----------



## roccer

4.5ghz @ 1.2v and i had a worker process die about 2hrs in. reset and bumped the voltage up to 1.205v not sure if i should be bumping it up by thousandths of a volt or hundredths after a failed iteration. i figure its longer but more thorough.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roccer*
> 
> 4.5ghz @ 1.2v and i had a worker process die about 2hrs in. reset and bumped the voltage up to 1.205v not sure if i should be bumping it up by thousandths of a volt or hundredths after a failed iteration. i figure its longer but more thorough.


Unless you are able to go 30 minutes in Prime95, people usually go up by .005. If you can go 2 hours then you are close, maybe 1 to 4 notches up depending on how long you want to run it. With the testing you are doing you may have to reflash bios if you run into any strange issues.


----------



## Swag

Updated the OP with the Totally Dubbed's post for offset vcore!







And justanoldman, look at the bottom of the OP.







I appreciate the help.


----------



## justanoldman

Since I learned from you that is quite a compliment Swag. Thank you!

-A note to anyone new reading this guide: make sure to hit the +rep button on the first post here. I would have been lost without Swag's guide.


----------



## nature1ders

Hey guys, I had SO MUCH trouble with my BIOS resetting itself, the 1805 version. I was going INSANE. I decided to downgrade to the 1st 0301 version but I ended up with 0406

The guide works and it's all so easy once you have the usb bootable drive with the windows 98se files on it. Anyways, my issue was I'd reboot, sometimes the monitor I have isn't detected right away so I'd reset the system with the button to try fixing it, and that's when it would reset all settings, I was going literally INSANE. It's fine now but yea I won't be upgrading again, no wayyyyyyyyyyyyy. That crazy stupid Overclock thing they have that supposedly resets your overclock for you (if it fails) is what I think is causing this I think, it's just crazy sensitive. ANYWAY BYE

http://smarttechtips.blogspot.com/2012/08/how-to-donwngrade-asus-bios.html


----------



## roccer

left the house for work and 4.5ghz has been stable @ 1.205v now for over 9hrs. i left it running and will check again when i get home. here's hoping it stays stable









temps still are fluctuating between high 50s', low 60s to high 60s, low 70s depending on the test in progress.


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roccer*
> 
> left the house for work and 4.5ghz has been stable @ 1.205v now for over 9hrs. i left it running and will check again when i get home. here's hoping it stays stable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> temps still are fluctuating between high 50s', low 60s to high 60s, low 70s depending on the test in progress.


looks good roccer.. hope it will keep running for ya, 1.205 at 4.5ghz is very good


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roccer*
> 
> left the house for work and 4.5ghz has been stable @ 1.205v now for over 9hrs. i left it running and will check again when i get home. here's hoping it stays stable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> temps still are fluctuating between high 50s', low 60s to high 60s, low 70s depending on the test in progress.


How high do you want to take this? Once you get 4.5 completely stable, I think you could just try for 4.7.
You just want to make sure your max temp on any core never goes above 95c in any testing. If you are conservative, you can limit that to 85 or 90c. In real world use you probably will not go much over 60c.


----------



## roccer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> How high do you want to take this? Once you get 4.5 completely stable, I think you could just try for 4.7.
> You just want to make sure your max temp on any core never goes above 95c in any testing. If you are conservative, you can limit that to 85 or 90c. In real world use you probably will not go much over 60c.


tough question. based on performance/stability thus far, it looks like this chip could go a long way








that said i think for now, I'm going to hold where i am at 4.5. it seems rock stable so far at 1.205v still (my wife is home so i had her check on it and read me stats over the phone. its still stable as of now. so that's over 12hrs so far. i plan on leaving the PC on 24/7 as i do my current 4 year old machine so im trying balance processor performance with longevity. i definitely would like to keep temps no higher than the high 70s. power usage isnt my concern but definitely want to switch to using offset when done to aid in processor life. and just to confirm, when it comes time to calc offset, i ignore the values in cpuz and just do the value in my bios (1.205v) minus the VID, correct?

next, i understand tdp as the max power the stock cooling system is designed to dissipate. does that have any bearing on what the actual wattage the CPU is drawing? (or is that useless with the 3rd party cooling solution). i only ask as ive seen the power draw at 100% load bounce around between 68w and 85w depending on what test prime95 is throwing at it. at idle, its down in the 20w range.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roccer*
> 
> tough question. based on performance/stability thus far, it looks like this chip could go a long way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that said i think for now, I'm going to hold where i am at 4.5. it seems rock stable so far at 1.205v still (my wife is home so i had her check on it and read me stats over the phone. its still stable as of now. so that's over 12hrs so far. i plan on leaving the PC on 24/7 as i do my current 4 year old machine so im trying balance processor performance with longevity. i definitely would like to keep temps no higher than the high 70s. power usage isnt my concern but definitely want to switch to using offset when done to aid in processor life. and just to confirm, when it comes time to calc offset, i ignore the values in cpuz and just do the value in my bios (1.205v) minus the VID, correct?
> 
> next, i understand tdp as the max power the stock cooling system is designed to dissipate. does that have any bearing on what the actual wattage the CPU is drawing? (or is that useless with the 3rd party cooling solution). i only ask as ive seen the power draw at 100% load bounce around between 68w and 85w depending on what test prime95 is throwing at it. at idle, its down in the 20w range.


Your offset math is correct, and you will end up with a negative number. Some aren't crazy about that but mine is very positive so I can't say for sure if negative offsets cause issues. If you go up to 4.6 you will avoid the negative offset and still be below 1.3v I am assuming. If your testing temps are max 85c you will probably not go over 60c in real life. So 60c max and <1.3v while using speedstep and offset means your chip should last a long time.

As for the power, I don't know for sure, I can only give the simple logic of more overclock means more voltage sent, more watts used, more heat generated. Ivy shuts down at 105c, so if you are at around 60c max in normal use with less than 1.3v I would be shocked if those cause problems before the chip is outdated.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roccer*
> 
> next, i understand tdp as the max power the stock cooling system is designed to dissipate. does that have any bearing on what the actual wattage the CPU is drawing? (or is that useless with the 3rd party cooling solution). i only ask as ive seen the power draw at 100% load bounce around between 68w and 85w depending on what test prime95 is throwing at it. at idle, its down in the 20w range.


Not really. The power draw when overclocked is going to be significantly higher than stock, and the chip is going to draw what it needs (as long as you have the current limits turned up in the BIOS). The power readings in Realtemp, etc, are also based on the VID and so don't show accurate power usage when over (or under) volted.


----------



## ep45-ds3l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zantrill*
> 
> Anyone have an 800D on air? I need to know if you have figured out a better way to send better air to the case before I buy another 680.


I somewhat of have the same setup.. http://www.overclock.net/t/1320169/sli-gtx580-hot-in-800d

Saw from 5C to 7C decrease in temps.

Vented PCI slot covers http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811999224
Magnetic fan bridge http://www.frozencpu.com/products/16145/slf-11/Akust_Adjustable_Magnetic_Fan_Bridge_Mounting_Kit_
Silverstone AP 141 http://www.frozencpu.com/products/12323/fan-799/Silverstone_Air_Penetrator_AP141_140_x_140_x_25mm_Fan_-_UV_Blue_Blades_SST-AP141.html


----------



## roccer

closing in on 24hrs and all still stable. pulled up the event log. i had only 1 logged WHEA event (internal Parity Error) for the CPU around 1:30am. prime95 with 90% ram usage never errored out, no background crashes, etc.
so with it being just that one i see 3 options:

bump vcore up to 1.21v and observe
switch from manual to offset and set it to -.051 (assuming the 1.205v was good enough)
switch from manual to offset and set it to -.046 (figuring padding for accounting for, yet skipping option 1).

im leaning towards option 3, assuming its the "safest" option.

either way, when switching to offset mode after stabilizing in manual, how much more stress testing is necessary and are there any other bios settings i should look into (again since everything currently is default save for multiplier and voltage)

thanks for being patient with me. its been a fun and trying week of learning and waiting for the tests to run


----------



## Forceman

I would use option 3, but you still will probably have to do some more testing on it. It's pretty likely that the voltage won't be exactly the same with the calculated offset (so you'll have to tweak it), plus you'll want to make sure that it remains stable on load transitions when the voltage may drop. You may also have to play with the LLC setting in the BIOS, but for now just change it to offset and see how it goes.


----------



## justanoldman

I agree with Forceman (he knows what he is doing), you will have to test your offset just like you did manual. You are close enough with a WHEA logger warning that you shouldn't be more than one or two notches away. However, you don't want to unnecessarily stress your system.

If you think you will go for 4.6 or 4.7, then I would do that now, because you don't want to do another 24 hour test with offset just to have to start all over again at a new multiplier. So if you are sticking with your current multiplier, then start again with stress testing your offset. Otherwise start working on a higher multiplier.


----------



## roccer

hhmm. set offset to -.050, booted fine. showed idle voltage of 1.192v in cpuz. launched prime and bluescreened with 0x0A.
but my ram is fine and has been on all other tests....


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roccer*
> 
> hhmm. set offset to -.050, booted fine. showed idle voltage of 1.192v in cpuz. launched prime and bluescreened with 0x0A.
> but my ram is fine and has been on all other tests....
> 
> VSCCA is set to auto currently.


You'll just need to adjust the offset so the final voltage is what you had before. It's never quite as easy as Vcore-VID=offset. I usually recommend just setting a small positive offset (like +0.005) and then seeing what the actual voltage is and the going back in to adjust it, rather than trying to do it all in one step. It's hardly ever right the first time. What are you using for LLC?

Edit: That seems like a really high idle voltage.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roccer*
> 
> hhmm. set offset to -.050, booted fine. showed idle voltage of 1.192v in cpuz. launched prime and bluescreened with 0x0A.
> but my ram is fine and has been on all other tests....
> 
> VSCCA is set to auto currently.


What were all of your VID numbers under load, there should have been two or three, even if they were very infrequent?


----------



## roccer

VID under load was 1.2560v. under idle it was 1.2510v
i was stable at a manual 1.205v

changed offset to -0.045 and got a 0x124.
apparently my offset math was just wrong and should be less offset

LLC is still set to auto.


----------



## Forceman

I've never seen an idle VID of 1.25V, it should be under 1V. Do you have C1E and EIST enabled in the BIOS? You might want to consider changing the LLC setting from Auto to something in the middle of the range (medium, level 3, 50%, whatever Gigabyte uses). Auto might be complicating things.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roccer*
> 
> VID under load was 1.2560v. under idle it was 1.2510v
> i was stable at a manual 1.205v
> 
> changed offset to -0.045 and got a 0x124.
> apparently my offset math was just wrong and should be less offset
> 
> LLC is still set to auto.


What? Why is LLC auto? It should be Ultra High.


----------



## roccer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> I've never seen an idle VID of 1.25V, it should be under 1V. Do you have C1E and EIST enabled in the BIOS? You might want to consider changing the LLC setting from Auto to something in the middle of the range (medium, level 3, 50%, whatever Gigabyte uses). Auto might be complicating things.


yes i do have C1E and EIST enabled as it was all stable when under manual mode.

changed LLC to ultra high and offset back to -.050. now numbers look more correct in cpuz


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roccer*
> 
> yes i do have C1E and EIST enabled as it was all stable when under manual mode.
> 
> you know i wonder, the goal as im seeing it, is to use offset mode to get back close to 1.205v under full load since that what i was stable at when manually set. (correct me if im wrong on that line of thought)
> i changed the offset to -030 and under load i got to 1.168v in cpuz before bluescreening again with a 0x124 error again.
> 
> based off of that i almost feel like id need a positive offset.


No.
Go back, make sure every bios setting matches the guide (except for your ram), and having LLC on auto is not in the guide.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roccer*
> 
> yes i do have C1E and EIST enabled as it was all stable when under manual mode.


Where are you getting the VID? Are you sure you are reading the right number?


----------



## roccer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> No.
> Go back, make sure every bios setting matches the guide (except for your ram), and having LLC on auto is not in the guide.


yeah just edited my old post and did that. changing LLC to ultra high seems to have done the trick.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Where are you getting the VID? Are you sure you are reading the right number?


from core temp.

and sorry for being a stubborn pain in the ass


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roccer*
> 
> closing in on 24hrs and all still stable. pulled up the event log. i had only 1 logged WHEA event (internal Parity Error) for the CPU around 1:30am. prime95 with 90% ram usage never errored out, no background crashes, etc.
> so with it being just that one i see 3 options:
> 
> bump vcore up to 1.21v and observe
> switch from manual to offset and set it to -.051 (assuming the 1.205v was good enough)
> switch from manual to offset and set it to -.046 (figuring padding for accounting for, yet skipping option 1).
> 
> im leaning towards option 3, assuming its the "safest" option.
> 
> either way, when switching to offset mode after stabilizing in manual, how much more stress testing is necessary and are there any other bios settings i should look into (again since everything currently is default save for multiplier and voltage)
> 
> thanks for being patient with me. its been a fun and trying week of learning and waiting for the tests to run


It's a great idea to use as many stress tests as possible, I have seen a Prime95 48 hour run with zero issues and then when attempting a rather stressful benchmark or game, this is where you will truly find out if you are truly stable! IBT will find instability usually quickly.


----------



## roccer

ran prime95 overnight (~10hrs) with a neg 0.050 offset. no stopped threads or BSOD, but 2 WHEA parity errors in event viewer around 1am.
think ill try a -.045 and call it a day.

forceman, i thought about why i had such a high VID @ idle. woke up in the middle of the night and it came to me: i still had the power plan in windows set to high performance instead of balanced so the cpu was never throttling down the CPUs multiplier/voltage.
Idle VID is now .9957-1.0007v when clocked down to 1600mhz. cpuz reports voltage of 0.960v

i was stuck in my old ways of leaving the performance plan in windows at high as ive done that with my older computers cause i never cared about throttling (that and it wasnt handled as well as it is with teh Ivy Bridges).


----------



## nature1ders

Here are my settings for ASUS P8Z77-V PRO/THUNDERBOLT

I just disabled power saving everywhere since it didn't do NOTHING with manual core voltage set. Also I was stable with Prime95 for 12 hours and Custom FFT's 10 mins, no whea errors or anything using 1.170 @ 4.5ghz with 3770k. However I had weird issues with nVidia driver installations lately so dropped that to 4.4ghz just to be safe, though I doubt it was unstable. I blame nVidia. I want to add I've had alot of issues with the ASUS BIOS resetting itself because it's STUPID. I am using 1805 now but omg they need to fix this bug, at least I think it's one. Heck how can a BIOS reset itself but clear the OC profiles too? It sounds more like a faulty BIOS chip or something to me but since people here claim it happens to them I am not really sure what to make of it. I had downgraded to the first version at one point but anyway ttyl

**************
* Ai Tweaker *
**************

Ai Overclock Tuner - X.M.P.

BCLK/PEG Frequency - 100.0

ASUS MultiCore Enhancement - Disabled

Turbo Ratio - Manual

Ratio Synchronizing Control - Enabled

1-Core Ratio Limit - 44

Internal PLL Overvoltage - Enabled

CPU bus speed : DRAM speed ratio mode - Auto

Memory Frequency - 1866

iGPU Max. Frequency - Auto

EPU Power Saving Mode - Disabled

CPU Voltage - Manual Mode

CPU Manual Voltage - 1.170

iGPU Voltage - Offset Mode

iGPU Offset Voltage: Auto

DRAM Voltage - 1.50000

VCCSA Voltage - Auto

CPU PLL Voltage - 1.70000

PCH Voltage - Auto

Next 4 Entries (DRAM DATA, DRAM CTRL) - Auto

CPU Spread Sectrum - Disabled

BCLK Recovery - Disabled

************************
* CPU Power Management *
************************

CPU Ratio - 44

Enhanced Intel SpeedStep Technology - Disabled

Turbo Mode - Enabled

*************************
* Turbo Mode Parameters *
*************************

Next 5 entries - Auto

***********************
* DIGI+ Power Control *
***********************

CPU Load-line Calibration - Ultra High

CPU Voltage Frequency - Manual

CPU Fixed Frequency - 350

CPU Power Phase Control - Extreme

CPU Power Duty Control - T-Probe

CPU Current Capability - 140%

CPU Power Thermal Control - 130

CPU Power Response Control - Ultra Fast

iGPU Loadline Calibration - Auto

iGPU Current Capability - 100%

DRAM Current Capability - 100%

DRAM Voltage Frequency - Auto

DRAM Power Phase Control - Extreme

DRAM Power Thermal Control - 110

*********************************************************************
* Advanced - CPU Configuration - CPU Power Management Configuration *
*********************************************************************

CPU Ratio - 44

Enhanced Intel SpeedStep Technology - Disabled

Turbo Mode - Enabled

CPU C1E - Disabled

CPU C3 Report - Disabled

CPU C6 Report - Disabled

Package C State Support - Disabled


----------



## Seville

Any suggestions for the next step to take this o/c higher and make it more stable?

I'm at 4700 but am not entirely stable, ~4 hours on prime95 until it shuts down. I'd like to be completely stable at 4800+, and the temps seem decent so far. I reached 4700 @ 1.32v, but adding voltage (I tried as high as 1.37v) hasn't made things much more stable or allowed me to go to 48x.


----------



## ltg2227

Wanting to try a low OC here, looking for 4.0-4.2 ghz, that's it. I also want it to run OC'ed all the time, meaning i don't really want it to throttle down or care about power consumption. I've looked over the guide and that being the case, I'm wondering what/if the minimal settings would be to achieve this. Basically, i'm just looking for a small performance increase. (Hardware in sig)


----------



## justanoldman

Seville,
Have you tried to reflash your bios lately? I have to do that a few times when I am trying to get a level stable. Until Asus fixes this bios bug, we are stuck with reflashing if we run into problems. Just make sure to save your bios profile to a usb, so you can load it after the flash.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ltg2227*
> 
> Wanting to try a low OC here, looking for 4.0-4.2 ghz, that's it. I also want it to run OC'ed all the time, meaning i don't really want it to throttle down or care about power consumption. I've looked over the guide and that being the case, I'm wondering what/if the minimal settings would be to achieve this. Basically, i'm just looking for a small performance increase. (Hardware in sig)


With stock turbo settings you are already at 3.9, I would not go to any trouble to do 4.0, you would not know the difference. As far as 4.2 goes, I can't really suggest anything better than following the guide. Overclocking is not a simple, fast, or easy thing to do. Any time you change settings you have to test for stability which takes a lot of time and work to be sure you are stable. I can't honestly say you will actually notice a difference between 3.9 and 4.2, so it may not be worth your time.


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ltg2227*
> 
> Wanting to try a low OC here, looking for 4.0-4.2 ghz, that's it. I also want it to run OC'ed all the time, meaning i don't really want it to throttle down or care about power consumption. I've looked over the guide and that being the case, I'm wondering what/if the minimal settings would be to achieve this. Basically, i'm just looking for a small performance increase. (Hardware in sig)


For a low OC like that just set the multiplier to 40-42 and auto settings will take care of the rest. You don't really need to tweak anything for that low of clocks.

If you don't want downclocking during idle then disable all the C states and set the voltage to manual. 1.15v should be plenty voltage and you can adjust it down until you get unstable, then kick it back up one notch and you're good.


----------



## Seville

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Seville,
> Have you tried to reflash your bios lately? I have to do that a few times when I am trying to get a level stable. Until Asus fixes this bios bug, we are stuck with reflashing if we run into problems. Just make sure to save your bios profile to a usb, so you can load it after the flash.


I haven't reflashed the bios, thanks. The bios has been very strange to work with, some settings remaining after reboots and some not. I've also had to change the ratio from the CPU Configuration page and have been unable to change from the initial AI Tweaker page. Probably things like this are why people have had to reflash it. I'll do that now. I'm currently on v.1805.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seville*
> 
> I haven't reflashed the bios, thanks. The bios has been very strange to work with, some settings remaining after reboots and some not. I've also had to change the ratio from the CPU Configuration page and have been unable to change from the initial AI Tweaker page. Probably things like this are why people have had to reflash it. I'll do that now. I'm currently on v.1805.


That is exactly what is happening to everyone on the current Asus bios. I just keep a usb stick with the renamed file on it and my profiles, that way I can just use the flashback button on the motherboard. It is easy and quick, unfortunately you have to do it more than you want when you are making changes during testing. Once you are done changing things in bios it should be fine.


----------



## enigma7820

Just use 1504 for now. Does anyone know if there are benefits of 1805


----------



## ltg2227

Thanks to Oldman and Stick for their quick answer. I didnt mean to sound lazy when talking about OC'ing. Its just that i'm not much of an enthusiast but still wanted to make use of this 3570K. I will re-read the guide and report back with some settings change and heat/voltage temps!


----------



## Seville

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> That is exactly what is happening to everyone on the current Asus bios. I just keep a usb stick with the renamed file on it and my profiles, that way I can just use the flashback button on the motherboard. It is easy and quick, unfortunately you have to do it more than you want when you are making changes during testing. Once you are done changing things in bios it should be fine.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *enigma7820*
> 
> Just use 1504 for now. Does anyone know if there are benefits of 1805


I reflashed 1805 and was quickly unsuccessful at running prime95, and then I lowered the cpu pll from auto (1.81v) to 1.65v and had positive results for the short time I let it run.

I'm currently flashing to 1504 as suggested tho since 1805 seems too unpredictable (after reflashing and reloading settings, it fared worse that before reflashing...*sigh*) and I'll start retesting again with this version.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Time for me to buy a new motherboard.
Asus said they won't honour the warranty. I'm done with arguing. Had enough of Asus as a company on the whole. Goodbye Asus, will never buy you, recommend you, nor touch another one of your products as long as I'm still living







!


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ltg2227*
> 
> Thanks to Oldman and Stick for their quick answer. I didnt mean to sound lazy when talking about OC'ing. Its just that i'm not much of an enthusiast but still wanted to make use of this 3570K. I will re-read the guide and report back with some settings change and heat/voltage temps!


It is pretty interesting to see how far you can take a chip though. I had no intention of overclocking when I bought the components for my rig. Once I started it, and found that it was interesting and challenging I took it a little further.

It is nice to be able to buy a product that is designed for the masses, and with a little bit of work get another 10 or 20% more out of it. If you find it interesting at all, then definitely follow the guide, it is not like you have to understand all the settings. But Stickg1 knows what he is talking about, you can follow his post for a simple, small overclock.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Time for me to buy a new motherboard.
> Asus said they won't honour the warranty. I'm done with arguing. Had enough of Asus as a company on the whole. Goodbye Asus, will never buy you, recommend you, nor touch another one of your products as long as I'm still living
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !


Sorry to hear about that. Hopefully you will be able to move on to a board you like and get back to doing what you want to do rather than spending time dealing with them.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Indeed.


----------



## nature1ders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Time for me to buy a new motherboard.
> Asus said they won't honour the warranty. I'm done with arguing. Had enough of Asus as a company on the whole. Goodbye Asus, will never buy you, recommend you, nor touch another one of your products as long as I'm still living
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !


Hey so what happened? Did you get tired of this silly BIOS resetting itself because it thinks our overclocks are failing, what stupid designer thought that thing up? It's so DUMB, it is supposed to reset if the overclock fails without user intervention, but it is SO SENSITIVE it resets if the boot isn't completely PERFECT. Like with my DVI monitor, sometimes it's slow and doesn't register right away during the boot process, so the BIOS interprets this as a failed overclock and resets every damn thing in it, and the worst thing is it deletes the OC profiles, I'm like how the heck can ASUS be this stupid? WHO DESIGNED THIS HORRIBLE BIOS OPTION?

Sheesh.

I regret buying my ASUS mobo now, I wish I'd gotten Gigabyte


----------



## Essenbe

On the ROG forum, they say the problrm has been fixed and a new bios will be coming out once it goes through the AHQL process, whatever that is. See post 90.
http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?28357-strange-issues-with-latest-bios-(1604)/page9


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Nothing to do with that specific problem, but I did experience that once myself...Had to reflash the bios


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Time for me to buy a new motherboard.
> Asus said they won't honour the warranty. I'm done with arguing. Had enough of Asus as a company on the whole. Goodbye Asus, will never buy you, recommend you, nor touch another one of your products as long as I'm still living
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !


What's your preferred site in the UK? Scan or Amazon?

Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD3H
http://www.scan.co.uk/products/gigabyte-ga-z77x-ud3h-intel-z77-s-1155-ddr3-sata-iii-6gb-s-sata-raid-d-sub-displayport-dvi-hdmi-atx

MSI Z77 MPower
http://www.scan.co.uk/products/msi-z77-mpower-intel-z77-s-1155-ddr3-sata-iii-6gb-s-raid-pcie-30-dport-hdmi-atx

ASRock Z77 Extreme 6
http://www.scan.co.uk/products/asrock-z77-extreme-6-intel-z77-s-1155-ddr3-sata-iii-6gb-s-pcie-30-(x16)-d-sub-dp-dvi-d-hdmi-atx

Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD4H
http://www.scan.co.uk/products/gigabyte-ga-z77x-ud4h-intel-z77-s-1155-ddr3-sata-iii-6gb-s-sata-raid-pcie-30-(x16)-atx

I'm not sure what your budget but all of those boards are under $200 in the states (closer to the $150 mark most of them) and get the "Stickg1" stamp of approval. I, myself, will not buy ASUS for a while because of my -V Pro episode recently. Gigabyte has been solid for a couple of years now and ASRock is doing well as of lately too.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I have a friend working in a computer orientated job - and said the asrock extreme4 sucked really badly.
His Maximus formula has had no problems that said, and that's an asus board.

I'll never, ever buy from scan ever again.
Had enough of dealing with them, after my experience with the asus drama.

I'll buy all my PC parts from overclockers uk - there's a reason why I buy from them now - their custoimer service is unmatched, and their product range is vast.
I love OCUK simply put.

But the M Power is the one i was looking at, and so was the gigabyte one.
I've heard of bad things about the customer service of the gigabyte boards, but trhey are generally very rock solid.
MSI on the other hand I've not read great reviews, but the customer service i received pre-sales for my gtx660ti was increadibly good and helpful


----------



## enigma7820

I have a feeling the new bios for asus might come out today since I cannot access any bios download on there site right now, and the last time that happened the bios what out later that day. So looks like 1805 might be fixed today guys. Or I could be wrong lol just putting it out there


----------



## justanoldman

A new bios would be great...if it works that is.

As to motherboards, I was not too impressed with my P8Z77-V board, not that is was bad, just not overly impressed. I now have two Maximus V Formula and I like them. So if you have a choice I would recommend the ROG line from Asus. There are a number people around here who really like their Gigabyte boards, so if one where looking for a new board I would say either Gigabyte or ROG.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> A new bios would be great...if it works that is.
> 
> As to motherboards, I was not too impressed with my P8Z77-V board, not that is was bad, just not overly impressed. I now have two Maximus V Formula and I like them. So if you have a choice I would recommend the ROG line from Asus. There are a number people around here who really like their Gigabyte boards, so if one where looking for a new board I would say either Gigabyte or ROG.


I won't buy ROG - for 2 reasons:
1. Asus
2. Asus

lol.


----------



## enigma7820

I absolutely love my sabertooth z77 those bios bugs only happen when finding an overclock after that it's fine the bios works when you stable and stay at an overclock


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I won't buy ROG - for 2 reasons:
> 1. Asus
> 2. Asus
> 
> lol.


You pretty much need to get that UD3H or I will be mad.

Or if you can go bigger then go for the UD5H or GIGABYTE G1.Sniper 3

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128552

Gigabyte doesn't have bad customer support. They're just kind of old school. You gotta get them on the phone or through e-mail. I prefer phone because I have a knack for getting people to do what I want through persuasion and it doesn't work as well through email or text.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> You pretty much need to get that UD3H or I will be mad.
> 
> Or if you can go bigger then go for the UD5H or GIGABYTE G1.Sniper 3
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128552
> 
> Gigabyte doesn't have bad customer support. They're just kind of old school. You gotta get them on the phone or through e-mail. I prefer phone because I have a knack for getting people to do what I want through persuasion and it doesn't work as well through email or text.


What they don't do text?
Ridiculous -I love texting companies...hahaha

Yeah sounds good - but still tempted by the MSI...might give both a call and see which i prefer - that's IF I can't sort out my noobtooth zeeeeeeee77.
I might rip off the TUF sticker in revolt to their so called "TUF" - I've already removed it as a cover from my FB page - yeah I'm badass...lol


----------



## ltg2227

ok, ready to test Prime95 but a quick question, i selected blend then custom. But i need to get the 90% of available RAM? how exactly, because i want to get the right amount correctly.

BTW, i basically changed the mulitpliers to 42 (and set voltage to 1.15 manual) and disabled all C-states and manually set stock RAM timings and frequency.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ltg2227*
> 
> ok, ready to test Prime95 but a quick question, i selected blend then custom. But i need to get the 90% of available RAM? how exactly, because i want to get the right amount correctly.
> 
> BTW, i basically changed the mulitpliers to 42 (and set voltage to 1.15 manual) and disabled all C-states and manually set stock RAM timings and frequency.


You do torture test, click custom, leave everything at default except your memory usage. Look at your Windows Task Manger, Performance tab and take 90% of your Available number.


----------



## Trojita

I was running Prime95 with my CPU at Stock and I got a bluescreen 0x0A = unstable RAM/IMC error. I was using the settings recommended in the OP. Anyway to fix this?


----------



## sieungau96

My prime95 crashed about 4-5 hours of stress test twice. Windows still ran normal. Any ideas????
3570k 4.5Ghz 1.260v


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sieungau96*
> 
> My prime95 crashed about 4-5 hours of stress test twice. Windows still ran normal. Any ideas????
> 3570k 4.5Ghz 1.260v


Add more Vcore. 1.26V is pretty low for 4.5; normally it is something closer to 1.3V, and a lot of recent chips seem to be taking closer to 1.35V.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trojita*
> 
> I was running Prime95 with my CPU at Stock and I got a bluescreen 0x0A = unstable RAM/IMC error. I was using the settings recommended in the OP. Anyway to fix this?


Unstable RAM I'm guessing. I'd say that your RAM is either in the wrong settings (like it is overclocked or the timings are tightened too much) or your RAM is running at 1.50 but it is rated at 1.65.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sieungau96*
> 
> My prime95 crashed about 4-5 hours of stress test twice. Windows still ran normal. Any ideas????
> 3570k 4.5Ghz 1.260v


Increase Vcore. There really isn't any other way, when prime95 crashes or hangs, it is a sign of instability. Do not overclock your RAM during stress-testing of the CPU and also only use 90% of *AVAILABLE* RAM, not total RAM. So if you have 16GB, you aren't using 90% of 16GB, you are using 90% of about 12GB.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sieungau96*
> 
> My prime95 crashed about 4-5 hours of stress test twice. Windows still ran normal. Any ideas????
> 3570k 4.5Ghz 1.260v
> 
> 
> 
> Add more Vcore. 1.26V is pretty low for 4.5; normally it is something closer to 1.3V, and a lot of recent chips seem to be taking closer to 1.35V.
Click to expand...

Lol! I just got a new 3570k and it does 4.5 at 1.17vcore. My first 3570k did it in 1.14vcore.


----------



## Trojita

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Unstable RAM I'm guessing. I'd say that your RAM is either in the wrong settings (like it is overclocked or the timings are tightened too much) or your RAM is running at 1.50 but it is rated at 1.65.


Weird. I didn't change anything yet though.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trojita*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Unstable RAM I'm guessing. I'd say that your RAM is either in the wrong settings (like it is overclocked or the timings are tightened too much) or your RAM is running at 1.50 but it is rated at 1.65.
> 
> 
> 
> Weird. I didn't change anything yet though.
Click to expand...

Reset everything in BIOS using the "Default Recommended Settings". After that, run prime95 for 12 hours, tell me what's up after that. I'll try to help. Haven't really posted on this thread for so long since so many people are helping.







Always quicker than me!


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trojita*
> 
> I was running Prime95 with my CPU at Stock and I got a bluescreen 0x0A = unstable RAM/IMC error. I was using the settings recommended in the OP. Anyway to fix this?


Set the RAM on it's XMP profile. If still unstable set it manually within the manufacturer's specs. If it's still unstable after that you have a bad stick of RAM and that kit needs to be replaced.


----------



## virtuman1980

I RMA'ed my board due to one of the chassis fan connector not able to detect the speed of any of the fans and Asus is going to send me a refurbished board with a different serial number. My question is will the board behave differently in terms of OC and can I load my saved OC profile from USB right away after I receive the refurbished board? Or do I have to start from scratch?


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *virtuman1980*
> 
> I RMA'ed my board due to one of the chassis fan connector not able to detect the speed of any of the fans and Asus is going to send me a refurbished board with a different serial number. My question is will the board behave differently in terms of OC and can I load my saved OC profile from USB right away after I receive the refurbished board? Or do I have to start from scratch?


Should be similar, start with your saved profile and if it doesn't work tinker with it.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *virtuman1980*
> 
> I RMA'ed my board due to one of the chassis fan connector not able to detect the speed of any of the fans and Asus is going to send me a refurbished board with a different serial number. My question is will the board behave differently in terms of OC and can I load my saved OC profile from USB right away after I receive the refurbished board? Or do I have to start from scratch?


Sorry to hear that, nothing worse than having to take everything apart to RMA a board.

You won't have to start from scratch, so to speak, but the board could be slightly different. You will have to test your saved profile again. It should be pretty close. One thing to note is to see if the difference between what you type in manually in bios and what CPU-Z shows while testing is the same as your last board.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *virtuman1980*
> 
> I RMA'ed my board due to one of the chassis fan connector not able to detect the speed of any of the fans and Asus is going to send me a refurbished board with a different serial number. My question is will the board behave differently in terms of OC and can I load my saved OC profile from USB right away after I receive the refurbished board? Or do I have to start from scratch?


If it's like SB-E boards your saved profile will only work with the same number bios.


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> If it's like SB-E boards your saved profile will only work with the same number bios.


Good point Alan. I didn't even consider that


----------



## alancsalt

Discovered that by thinking I was really clever and saving my OC profiles before updating bios....and discovering they were then rejected as belonging to a different bios....lucky i had a full set of bios screenshots....


----------



## virtuman1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Should be similar, start with your saved profile and if it doesn't work tinker with it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Sorry to hear that, nothing worse than having to take everything apart to RMA a board.
> 
> You won't have to start from scratch, so to speak, but the board could be slightly different. You will have to test your saved profile again. It should be pretty close. One thing to note is to see if the difference between what you type in manually in bios and what CPU-Z shows while testing is the same as your last board.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> If it's like SB-E boards your saved profile will only work with the same number bios.


Thanks stickg1, justandoldman, alancsalt. My main concern about removing the board and everything was that the pins on the CPU socket might accidentally get damaged during the process. But the good thing is the Asus RMA center is only 10 minutes away from where I live and they allowed me to do a walk-in instead (eliminated the chance of damage during shipping). I dropped the board off last Wednesday and the new board was ready to be picked up yesterday (Monday) in which I did so. And according to the invoice, the new board currently has bios 1015 and I saved all my OC setting on bios 1805 from my last board so I will update it as soon as I put everything back together. Thanks again.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Discovered that by thinking I was really clever and saving my OC profiles before updating bios....and discovering they were then rejected as belonging to a different bios....lucky i had a full set of bios screenshots....


Yep, exactly what happened to me. Just started ocing, thought I was smart to export all of my profiles to a USB then updated bios. I was not happy when it gave me the message that I couldn't use them, and I didn't have screen shots. I learned to take screen shots and save them on another computer.


----------



## adaemus

This has been a great guide and I've done my best to follow it to the letter. I have an issue though and after reading through 30 some odd pages of this thread I am still unclear so figured I would create an account and ask. Apologies on the length of the post but I wanted to provide as much detail up front as needed.

*My System*
MB: Asus Maximus V Formula
CPU: 3770k
Memory: 2-8GB Corsair Vengeance 9-9-9-24 1600 Mhz
Cooler: iH80

*Short Story:*
Getting Prime95 Worker failures after couple of hours of running (the rounding error...got .5 but expected under .4....). Trying to OC to 4.6Ghz following the original post instructions and currently at vcore of 1.300. Do I need to continue driving my vcore up for this OC or should 1.300 be sufficient? Could my RAM be causing this issue?

*Long Story:*
I just put this system together this weekend. After getting everything up and running I wanted to try out some overclocking. I noticed that the Asus AI utility had a "CPU Level Up" feature and thought "cool, this is going to be easy" so I selected the 4.6 Ghz OC and within a minute I was OCd to 4.6 Ghz. I went about my day but something was bugging me...the Asus AI Sensor recorder was saying that the CPU temp was only 55 *C which sounded way to low. So, I started googl'ing.

I learned a couple of things pretty quickly. 1) the AI Sensor Record feature is not accurate 2) I should not be using any software to OC but do it manually in the BIOS for various reasons, mainly that software OC will set the voltage higher than what is needed. I checked what the OC software had set voltage too and I want to say that CPU-Z was reporting it at around 1.358v for the 4.6Ghz OC (but it may have been 1.385v...I didn't write it down).

Anyway, I set everything back to default and then followed this guide to the letter (well, as much as I could since the Bios is very slightly different than the one used in the original post). I set the OC to 4.6 Ghz and originally had the vcore set to 1.200. Wouldn't even boot. Increase it to 1.210 and booted but Prime95 crashed within 10 seconds. Upped a few more, dealt with a couple of BSODs and other program crashing but finally ended up around 1.250v and the system seemed pretty stable.

I was happily testing in Prime95, not seeing it crash at all but then I noticed one of my cores was not pegged at 100% anymore, it was a bit lower. Looking at the Prime95 screen there was a "fatal hardware failure" rounding error (was .5 but expected to be under .4). This caused that core's worker to stop running. I now assume this is what is meant by "Prime95 failing"...is that correct?

I've bumped up the voltage to 1.290 last night and after 30 minutes of running I decided to let it continue all night. This morning I checked and I had lost four cores over various points in the wee morning hours. I bumped the voltage up to 1.300 and set it to running again and headed off to work. Just had my wife check and in the last four hours I've once again lost four cores.

My CPU temps are typically in the mid 70*C range with one of the cores hitting 80*C occasionally so I don't think temperature is the problem. I've read plenty of posts here with people OC'ing at 4.6GHz successfully with vcore voltages under 1.300 (many near the 1.260 range).

So do I just need to continue bumping the vcore or could there be something wrong with my RAM? I haven't considered the RAM b/c I'm just running it at stock values but I wouldn't have thought I'd need to go over 1.300v to achieve 4.6Ghz. Any assistance provided would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

That sounds like ram. Try going to stock and then testing


----------



## adaemus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> That sounds like ram. Try going to stock and then testing


I'm assuming that was in response to my post. My RAM is at stock, that's why I'm confused. Or maybe I'm not saying it properly. My RAM is rated for 1600 Mhz, 1.5v, 9-9-9-24. That's what I have set in the BIOS but I had to select 1600 Mhz. By default my BIOS only runs the memory at 1333Mhz (though the timing and voltage all stays the same).

I assume by setting my RAM to 1600 Mhz that I'm running at "stock" even though I had to tell the BIOS to run at that speed. Is that not a correct assumption?


----------



## Fallout323f

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adaemus*
> 
> I'm assuming that was in response to my post. My RAM is at stock, that's why I'm confused. Or maybe I'm not saying it properly. My RAM is rated for 1600 Mhz, 1.5v, 9-9-9-24. That's what I have set in the BIOS but I had to select 1600 Mhz. By default my BIOS only runs the memory at 1333Mhz (though the timing and voltage all stays the same).
> 
> I assume by setting my RAM to 1600 Mhz that I'm running at "stock" even though I had to tell the BIOS to run at that speed. Is that not a correct assumption?


go for 1.525 or 1.550V on the ram mayby that wil help


----------



## adaemus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fallout323f*
> 
> go for 1.525 or 1.550V on the ram mayby that wil help


Okay, I'll give that a shot as soon as I get home. Thanks!


----------



## Pawtucket

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adaemus*
> 
> This has been a great guide and I've done my best to follow it to the letter. I have an issue though and after reading through 30 some odd pages of this thread I am still unclear so figured I would create an account and ask. Apologies on the length of the post but I wanted to provide as much detail up front as needed.
> 
> *My System*
> MB: Asus Maximus V Formula
> CPU: 3770k
> Memory: 2-8GB Corsair Vengeance 9-9-9-24 1600 Mhz
> Cooler: iH80
> 
> *Short Story:*
> Getting Prime95 Worker failures after couple of hours of running (the rounding error...got .5 but expected under .4....). Trying to OC to 4.6Ghz following the original post instructions and currently at vcore of 1.300. Do I need to continue driving my vcore up for this OC or should 1.300 be sufficient? Could my RAM be causing this issue?
> 
> *Long Story:*
> I just put this system together this weekend. After getting everything up and running I wanted to try out some overclocking. I noticed that the Asus AI utility had a "CPU Level Up" feature and thought "cool, this is going to be easy" so I selected the 4.6 Ghz OC and within a minute I was OCd to 4.6 Ghz. I went about my day but something was bugging me...the Asus AI Sensor recorder was saying that the CPU temp was only 55 *C which sounded way to low. So, I started googl'ing.
> 
> I learned a couple of things pretty quickly. 1) the AI Sensor Record feature is not accurate 2) I should not be using any software to OC but do it manually in the BIOS for various reasons, mainly that software OC will set the voltage higher than what is needed. I checked what the OC software had set voltage too and I want to say that CPU-Z was reporting it at around 1.358v for the 4.6Ghz OC (but it may have been 1.385v...I didn't write it down).
> 
> Anyway, I set everything back to default and then followed this guide to the letter (well, as much as I could since the Bios is very slightly different than the one used in the original post). I set the OC to 4.6 Ghz and originally had the vcore set to 1.200. Wouldn't even boot. Increase it to 1.210 and booted but Prime95 crashed within 10 seconds. Upped a few more, dealt with a couple of BSODs and other program crashing but finally ended up around 1.250v and the system seemed pretty stable.
> 
> I was happily testing in Prime95, not seeing it crash at all but then I noticed one of my cores was not pegged at 100% anymore, it was a bit lower. Looking at the Prime95 screen there was a "fatal hardware failure" rounding error (was .5 but expected to be under .4). This caused that core's worker to stop running. I now assume this is what is meant by "Prime95 failing"...is that correct?
> 
> I've bumped up the voltage to 1.290 last night and after 30 minutes of running I decided to let it continue all night. This morning I checked and I had lost four cores over various points in the wee morning hours. I bumped the voltage up to 1.300 and set it to running again and headed off to work. Just had my wife check and in the last four hours I've once again lost four cores.
> 
> My CPU temps are typically in the mid 70*C range with one of the cores hitting 80*C occasionally so I don't think temperature is the problem. I've read plenty of posts here with people OC'ing at 4.6GHz successfully with vcore voltages under 1.300 (many near the 1.260 range).
> 
> So do I just need to continue bumping the vcore or could there be something wrong with my RAM? I haven't considered the RAM b/c I'm just running it at stock values but I wouldn't have thought I'd need to go over 1.300v to achieve 4.6Ghz. Any assistance provided would be greatly appreciated.


It's not a good idea to assume that you'll get to 4.6Ghz under 1.3V just because some other people here have done so - you'll likely be disappointed. Most people here are enthusiasts, and post very good overclock on low voltages as a bragging right. 4.5Ghz is still a great overclock - if you get a good chip, and good board, you'd be on here too bragging about your 1.2v at 4.65Ghz!!

To give you some food for thought. I require 1.33-1.35v to get to 4.4Ghz. It's higher than almost everyone who has posted online. Luck of the draw I guess...If I had set my sights on 4.6Ghz at 1.3v, i'd be committing suicide right now. Instead, I went as high as I could at temps that work for me and it's all good. Do I need more than 4.4Ghz for ANY application out there? No, and I likely won't for a couple years.

Granted, I could probably get to 4.5Ghz if I didn't look for WHEA errors...but WHEA errors bother the heck out of me.


----------



## adaemus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pawtucket*
> 
> It's not a good idea to assume that you'll get to 4.6Ghz under 1.3V just because some other people here have done so - you'll likely be disappointed. Most people here are enthusiasts, and post very good overclock on low voltages as a bragging right. 4.5Ghz is still a great overclock - if you get a good chip, and good board, you'd be on here too bragging about your 1.2v at 4.65Ghz!!
> 
> To give you some food for thought. I require 1.33-1.35v to get to 4.4Ghz. It's higher than almost everyone who has posted online. Luck of the draw I guess...If I had set my sights on 4.6Ghz at 1.3v, i'd be committing suicide right now. Instead, I went as high as I could at temps that work for me and it's all good. Do I need more than 4.4Ghz for ANY application out there? No, and I likely won't for a couple years.
> 
> Granted, I could probably get to 4.5Ghz if I didn't look for WHEA errors...but WHEA errors bother the heck out of me.


Yeah, I can see your point. I think I convinced myself I should be under 1.3v because the software OC did 4.6 at what I think was 1.35 (though it may have been 1.38...I should have written it down) so my expectations were probably just set a bit too high.

It's good to know that 1.3v isn't super high. I'll feel more comfortable continuing to increment my voltage in the search for a stable OC. I may just bump my OC down to 4.5 though as I don't want to go to high on the vcore.


----------



## virtuman1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pawtucket*
> 
> It's not a good idea to assume that you'll get to 4.6Ghz under 1.3V just because some other people here have done so - you'll likely be disappointed. Most people here are enthusiasts, and post very good overclock on low voltages as a bragging right. 4.5Ghz is still a great overclock - if you get a good chip, and good board, you'd be on here too bragging about your 1.2v at 4.65Ghz!!
> 
> To give you some food for thought. I require 1.33-1.35v to get to 4.4Ghz. It's higher than almost everyone who has posted online. Luck of the draw I guess...If I had set my sights on 4.6Ghz at 1.3v, i'd be committing suicide right now. Instead, I went as high as I could at temps that work for me and it's all good. Do I need more than 4.4Ghz for ANY application out there? No, and I likely won't for a couple years.
> 
> Granted, I could probably get to 4.5Ghz if I didn't look for WHEA errors...but WHEA errors bother the heck out of me.


Hey Pawtucket, I noticed that you are also from Canada and I was just wondering if you bought your chip from Tigerdirect during either Black Friday or Boxing Day for $149.99 (approx. GBP96)? Mine is almost exactly like yours in which I need 1.255 manual vcore for 4.3Ghz; but a massive 1.33 manual vcore for 4.4Ghz to prevent those nasty WHEA-logger errors from appearing in event viewer for a 24hr Prime test! So I guess the saying of "you get what you pay for" is true lol


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adaemus*
> 
> Yeah, I can see your point. I think I convinced myself I should be under 1.3v because the software OC did 4.6 at what I think was 1.35 (though it may have been 1.38...I should have written it down) so my expectations were probably just set a bit too high.
> 
> It's good to know that 1.3v isn't super high. I'll feel more comfortable continuing to increment my voltage in the search for a stable OC. I may just bump my OC down to 4.5 though as I don't want to go to high on the vcore.


Yes, you should go down to 4.5 and find your stability level where you can go past 12 hours with no issues and no WHEA logger warnings. My first chip needed 1.33 to be stable at 4.5, and it takes a pretty good chip to do 4.6 under 1.3. My second chip need 1.29 for 4.6 and I consider it better than average. You really need to find one level where you know you are stable and then decide if you want to go higher.


----------



## adaemus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Yes, you should go down to 4.5 and find your stability level where you can go past 12 hours with no issues and no WHEA logger warnings. My first chip needed 1.33 to be stable at 4.5, and it takes a pretty good chip to do 4.6 under 1.3. My second chip need 1.29 for 4.6 and I consider it better than average. You really need to find one level where you know you are stable and then decide if you want to go higher.


Okay, noob question...what is a WHEA logger warning and how do I look for them?


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adaemus*
> 
> Okay, noob question...what is a WHEA logger warning and how do I look for them?


Here are instructions to fill out your rig in your profile;
http://www.overclock.net/t/1258253/how-to-put-your-rig-in-your-sig

Click on the start button, type "event" click on Event Viewer. Then click Custom Views -> Administrative Events. If your computer is running properly there should be nothing occurring in there. There are many things that will pop up, especially when you are testing, but you should know why each Error or Warning comes up. It takes a lot of googling to find the reason for some of them.

With specific regard to overclocking, if you see any WHEA warnings event id 19 internal parity error, that means your overclock is unstable even if Prime95 is running fine. Usually just means you need more vCore.


----------



## ltg2227

quick question, when your running Prime 95 testing, either 15 min quick tests or 12 hour stability testing, do you still "use" your pc? for example surfing the web? i need to get online while testing.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ltg2227*
> 
> quick question, when your running Prime 95 testing, either 15 min quick tests or 12 hour stability testing, do you still "use" your pc? for example surfing the web? i need to get online while testing.


No, in my opinion you should do nothing at all with the pc, just leave it alone while prime is running and you have your monitoring software up. There are those that say you can do simple things while it is testing, but I have read that can cause prime to miss some instabilities. If you want to be safe, just leave it alone.

I know that can be a pain if you only have one pc, but most pick times when they are at work or asleep to do long test runs once you at that point.


----------



## ltg2227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> No, in my opinion you should do nothing at all with the pc, just leave it alone while prime is running and you have your monitoring software up. There are those that say you can do simple things while it is testing, but I have read that can cause prime to miss some instabilities. If you want to be safe, just leave it alone.
> 
> I know that can be a pain if you only have one pc, but most pick times when they are at work or asleep to do long test runs once you at that point.


Thanks


----------



## Totally Dubbed

In relation to that potential ram problem is: run everything at stock to ensure you have no hardware problems.
After determining your system is actually stable on stock then you can safely oc in knowing nothing is wrong with your system, but instead your vcore is too low. As others have said up the voltage for the ram by a tiny bit. Ie to 1.55v


----------



## Pawtucket

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *virtuman1980*
> 
> Hey Pawtucket, I noticed that you are also from Canada and I was just wondering if you bought your chip from Tigerdirect during either Black Friday or Boxing Day for $149.99 (approx. GBP96)? Mine is almost exactly like yours in which I need 1.255 manual vcore for 4.3Ghz; but a massive 1.33 manual vcore for 4.4Ghz to prevent those nasty WHEA-logger errors from appearing in event viewer for a 24hr Prime test! So I guess the saying of "you get what you pay for" is true lol


No, not TigerDirect.

I got mine on Boxing day from NCIX in a package deal with the Asus p8z77-v LK board. I think the poor phase regulations are part of the problem with the LK board and my chip...at least, that's what I tell myself when I cry myself to sleep


----------



## ltg2227

Before i went to sleep last night, i let prime 95 run, hoping to get a good 8 hour run. when i woke up, i seen that prime 95 had crashed. I didn't see where there was any errors or anything. the program just crashed. temp wise, i hadn't gone over 65 degrees, averaged about 60. i was running at 1.12 volts at 4.2ghz. Should i up voltage to 1.13 and retest?


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ltg2227*
> 
> Before i went to sleep last night, i let prime 95 run, hoping to get a good 8 hour run. when i woke up, i seen that prime 95 had crashed. I didn't see where there was any errors or anything. the program just crashed. temp wise, i hadn't gone over 65 degrees, averaged about 60. i was running at 1.12 volts at 4.2ghz. Should i up voltage to 1.13 and retest?


You can try going up by .005 at a time, but if you crashed before 8 hours going up .01 makes sense. It is not like 1.13 is high or anything.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ltg2227*
> 
> Before i went to sleep last night, i let prime 95 run, hoping to get a good 8 hour run. when i woke up, i seen that prime 95 had crashed. I didn't see where there was any errors or anything. the program just crashed. temp wise, i hadn't gone over 65 degrees, averaged about 60. i was running at 1.12 volts at 4.2ghz. Should i up voltage to 1.13 and retest?


I remember a similar post where it turned out Windows had done an update during stress testing and restarted his PC. Just saying in case.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> I remember a similar post where it turned out Windows had done an update during stress testing and restarted his PC. Just saying in case.


Yesterday was patch Tuesday, so good point.


----------



## dino78

I just followed your guide straight through. I think I have this worked out but wanted to have someone double check. I have a 3770k at 4.6 right now - on an H100i inside a 600t case. No push pull..strictly pull from outside (damn case limitation).

15 minute Prime run - 82,82,82,74 - ambient around 27.

Had to work on the vcore until I could get it stable. Tried 1.24 and it BSOD'd in prime - sitting at 1.256 right now. Fans on the H100i were set to balanced, so not running full cooling potential. All my ram timings and voltages entered correctly. I realized the guide is for a 3570 and needed to know if there is something I need to pay closer attention to mine being a 3770k - longest thread ive ever seen, makes it hard to single out the 3770k guys.

Screens can be provided if they would help. For past 2 weeks I was at default bios settings, vcore at 1.275 and ratio at 46. Someone said that was bit much (volts) for a 4.6 clock - and sent me here.

Thanks for any assistance. (obviously I am new to this)

d -


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dino78*
> 
> I just followed your guide straight through. I think I have this worked out but wanted to have someone double check. I have a 3770k at 4.6 right now - on an H100i inside a 600t case. No push pull..strictly pull from outside (damn case limitation).
> 
> 15 minute Prime run - 82,82,82,74 - ambient around 27.
> 
> Had to work on the vcore until I could get it stable - sitting at 1.256 right now. Fans on the H100i were set to balanced, so not running full cooling potential. All my ram timings and voltages entered correctly. I realized the guide is for a 3570 and needed to know if there is something I need to pay closer attention to mine being a 3770k - longest thread ive ever seen, makes it hard to single out the 3770k guys.
> 
> Screens can be provided if they would help. For past 2 weeks I was at default bios settings, vcore at 1.275 and ratio at 46. Someone said that was bit much (volts) for a 4.6 clock - and sent me here.
> 
> Thanks for any assistance. (obviously I am new to this)
> 
> d -


Hi there,

The OP's pictures are all mine - and I have a 3770k








you can go up to 1.55v if you really needed to.
But realistically stay under 1.35v
For 4.6ghz don't be surprised if you have to go to 1.35v so at 1.256v you're doing good.
You have to do stress testing (as instructed in the OP) in order to see if you are stable or not.


----------



## dino78

So sit where I am and let it run for 12 hours? Temps are within range, being that it was a quick 15 minute run? And in saying the pics were yours, if I followed that guide then the settings apply to the 3770k as well? Thanks for the quick response!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dino78*
> 
> So sit where I am and let it run for 12 hours? Temps are within range, being that it was a quick 15 minute run? And in saying the pics were yours, if I followed that guide then the settings apply to the 3770k as well? Thanks for the quick response!


Indeed they do - the only difference between the i5 and i7 (OC;ing wise) is really the temps - it seems as if the i7 runs a little hotter than the i5 does.

Copy every single setting in the OP, and apply it to your bios.
Only thing to bear in mind are:
-RAM timings and voltage
-PLL (leave it on auto)
-CPU voltage -> put that to manual and START from 1.25v - if you get a stopped worker, then UP the voltage.
It is a SLOW but steady voltage.

I'm telling you to start from 1.25v as you might as well try to see what's the lowest voltage you can get for your system.
Remember those prime options and the way to run prime (RAM @ 90%)


----------



## ltg2227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> You can try going up by .005 at a time, but if you crashed before 8 hours going up .01 makes sense. It is not like 1.13 is high or anything.


I just went up to 1.15 volts. Let prime 95 run over night ( roughly 9 hour test) no errors, BSOD, or anything in event viewer!!! With such a mild OC, should i try a 12 or 16 hour test run?


----------



## dino78

Bsod in prime. Guess I'll up the voltage and try again. I'll keep u guys posted.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ltg2227*
> 
> I just went up to 1.15 volts. Let prime 95 run over night ( roughly 9 hour test) no errors, BSOD, or anything in event viewer!!! With such a mild OC, should i try a 12 or 16 hour test run?


Entirely up to you. Some people say 8 hours is too much, others say 24 is barely enough. I think it depends on what you are doing. If you are working on critical things, and can't afford a crash at the wrong time, then more testing is better. If you just game, surf, etc. then 12 hours is probably fine.

Even after 24 hours of prime, there is no guarantee you are totally stable, there is no such thing as a guarantee in overclocking. Folding is usually harder on the machine so you may have to adjust the overclock for that. But using the machine for awhile doing everything you do for awhile should tell you if you are stable.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dino78*
> 
> Bsod in prime. Guess I'll up the voltage and try again. I'll keep u guys posted.


Here is how to get your rig in your posts. It is very hard to help people when you don't know what they have.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1258253/how-to-put-your-rig-in-your-sig

Also, welcome to OCN.

A BSOD usually means you are not very close, up it by .01 as apposed to .005 when you get closer. For 4.6 some chips do it at 1.2, others need over 1.35, there is no "normal" you just have to test it and see. Just make sure your hottest core does not go over 95c at any time.

Also with BSOD you are more likely to experience the Asus bios bug where you have to reflash your current bios again. You will lose your settings and profiles, so export them to a USB.


----------



## justanoldman

To any new people, please hit the +rep button on the first post of this guide, we would not have it if Swag had not set it up. If you are wondering what the +rep is, it is for when someone posts something especially helpful to you which is explained here:
http://www.overclock.net/t/8182/reputation-defined


----------



## ltg2227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Entirely up to you. Some people say 8 hours is too much, others say 24 is barely enough. I think it depends on what you are doing. If you are working on critical things, and can't afford a crash at the wrong time, then more testing is better. If you just game, surf, etc. then 12 hours is probably fine.
> 
> Even after 24 hours of prime, there is no guarantee you are totally stable, there is no such thing as a guarantee in overclocking. Folding is usually harder on the machine so you may have to adjust the overclock for that. But using the machine for awhile doing everything you do for awhile should tell you if you are stable.


Thanks for all your advice!!


----------



## dino78

Should i just jump up to 1.3ish and work my way down...to avoid so many crashes. If folding is hard and requires further adjustments, what would I need to look for after folding-to change? Besides the vcore? I will get my specs in when I get back home. Thx.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dino78*
> 
> Should i just jump up to 1.3ish and work my way down...to avoid so many crashes. If folding is hard and requires further adjustments, what would I need to look for after folding-to change? Besides the vcore? I will get my specs in when I get back home. Thx.


Quick and dirty: go up a little over what you think you need. Run prime the prime test for 30 minutes. If you have zero issues then go down .005 and do it again. When you fail, go back up .005 and test longer. I personally use this strategy sometimes, I have BSOD.

Be careful of the vCore you type in though, and be prepared to shut down prime immediately if you see any strange vCore readings or too high temps.

Folding may take a vCore bumb up.


----------



## dino78

Ok, some success. I went with a v-core of 1.275 @4.6 - set everything per the guide accept for the following: left internal PLL overvoltage disabled, and PLL voltage on auto. temps never went above 85 with fans on mid-low. Happy with the temps. No crashes or anything after 20 minutes with prime set as stated. I will run it in longer tonight, but wanted assistance with the following:

I calculated an offset of .049 using the stated method in the guide. Although I will admit, I am not quite sure what to do with this info.

cpu-z shows 1.280 for some reason, not quite sure whats up with that. Hoping for some guidance in that department.

Thanks for everything thus far.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dino78*
> 
> Ok, some success. I went with a v-core of 1.275 @4.6 - set everything per the guide accept for the following: left internal PLL overvoltage disabled, and PLL voltage on auto. temps never went above 85 with fans on mid-low. Happy with the temps. No crashes or anything after 20 minutes with prime set as stated. I will run it in longer tonight, but wanted assistance with the following:
> 
> I calculated an offset of .049 using the stated method in the guide. Although I will admit, I am not quite sure what to do with this info.
> 
> cpu-z shows 1.280 for some reason, not quite sure whats up with that. Hoping for some guidance in that department.
> 
> Thanks for everything thus far.


Don't do anything with offset yet. That is only for when you find your desired 24/7 overclock and tested it to >12 hours stable. It is not hard to set up the offset, but you will have to test it again to make sure it works. You need to stay on manual until stability is found, because it is easier that way.

CPU-Z and all other programs that report vCore are estimating it. Each motherboard send a slightly different amount of voltage than what you type into bios. Those two facts combined lead to the variations is what you see. The CPU-Z number is close enough to actual, so that is what some people mention when they say their chip "needs" so much voltage for a level.

Internal PLL overvoltage can help with higher overclocks, so for 4.6 is won't matter if you have it disabled. I followed the guide and 1.7 CPU PLL voltage has worked for me.


----------



## dino78

I could only run for 9 hours last night - had to get to work. No crashes or anything. Maxed out at 85. I went into FSX (the most proc intensive app/game I run) and temps hit 68 max after 40 minutes of my benchmark flight in high weather/autogen/scenery/with all addons activated. I have read that below 80 is fine for long term use?? BF3 after 30 minutes was only up to 63 or so, makes sense since modern games are GPU intensive.

I will run it for the full 12, but do expect the results to be the same. Should I try to inch the vcore down? I have only BSOD'd twice in the entire process, and that was yesterday when I was running a low vore. I am just scared to fold it again, thinking that every time it does - I am doing more harm than good. I would like to run the lowest vcore possible, but its a gamble to get down there. I might try a push config with the H100i tomorrow to see if temps drop, I just like the thought of using it to pull warmer air out of the case (as hot air rises anyway), but that does mean non-ambient air is running through the rad.

thanks again guys - I have learned so much in the last 24 hours - but more more to digest....

d-


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dino78*
> 
> I could only run for 9 hours last night - had to get to work. No crashes or anything. Maxed out at 85. I went into FSX (the most proc intensive app/game I run) and temps hit 68 max after 40 minutes of my benchmark flight in high weather/autogen/scenery/with all addons activated. I have read that below 80 is fine for long term use?? BF3 after 30 minutes was only up to 63 or so, makes sense since modern games are GPU intensive.
> 
> I will run it for the full 12, but do expect the results to be the same. Should I try to inch the vcore down? I have only BSOD'd twice in the entire process, and that was yesterday when I was running a low vore. I am just scared to fold it again, thinking that every time it does - I am doing more harm than good. I would like to run the lowest vcore possible, but its a gamble to get down there. I might try a push config with the H100i tomorrow to see if temps drop, I just like the thought of using it to pull warmer air out of the case (as hot air rises anyway), but that does mean non-ambient air is running through the rad.
> 
> thanks again guys - I have learned so much in the last 24 hours - but more more to digest....
> 
> d-


Yeah you can drop the vcore if needs be. But try folding instead on the current voltage.
To be honest your temps are fine, and I wouldn't really bother in going lower in voltage.

If you want to go on offset now - I suggest the following (as you will/might be folding):
-Start folding
-Open coretemp check your VID whilst folding after 10mins
-Then check my signature in how to calculate your offset (and remember those C states in the bios)
-Fold for over 5hrs -> if nothing bad happens, you are fully stable

PS. temps under 80c are more than good - to be honest under 90c you are fine for long-term use. I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## dino78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> PS. temps under 80c are more than good - to be honest under 90c you are fine for long-term use. I wouldn't worry about it.


As in prime temps - or general use and gaming? Thx.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dino78*
> 
> As in prime temps - or general use and gaming? Thx.


You want to keep your max Prime95 or IBT temps below 95c, 90c is even better. That should mean real world use of 20 to 25c lower which is what you want.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dino78*
> 
> As in prime temps - or general use and gaming? Thx.


Prime/IBT temps.

Basically mine were something like this (before de-lidding)
Idle: 35c
Normal Load: 55c
BF3 - gaming: 60-70c
Prime95: 90c
IBT: 90c
Folding: 92c


----------



## joker927

I'm still trying to get 4.9Ghz "WHEA-stable". I'm currently at 1.475v to the core and I got 1 error after ~22 hours of folding. I think I'll try 2 more 0.005v bumps before I give up. 1.485v will make me really uneasy. I see a decent amount of members posting 3770k OCs @ 1.5v but they all fall into one of three categories:
1) Only for suicide/benchmarking runs
2) 24/7 OC but don't fold (or otherwise saturate their CPU) 24/7 like I do
3) Are on phase

Also, the internet is filled with people that say to not go over 1.4v on the core but if you do some research, you find that these people are all blocked by temps which don't apply if you de-lid. For example at my 4.9 Ghz and 1.475v I max at 71C using IBT and that's with my ThermalTake Water 2.0 Pro only running at 70% which is barley a low hum. Again, temps are not your limit when you delid.

No one seems to have experimented for actual 24/7 voltage on the core with 100% CPU usage. I wonder why...









I suppose I could be the quine pig that runs 24/7 @ near 1.5v and post if my proc fails prematurely. That sure would be taking one for the team.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joker927*
> 
> I'm still trying to get 4.9Ghz "WHEA-stable". I'm currently at 1.475v to the core and I got 1 error after ~22 hours of folding. I think I'll try 2 more 0.005v bumps before I give up. 1.485v will make me really uneasy. I see a decent amount of members posting 3770k OCs @ 1.5v but they all fall into one of three categories:
> 1) Only for suicide/benchmarking runs
> 2) 24/7 OC but don't fold (or otherwise saturate their CPU) 24/7 like I do
> 3) Are on phase
> 
> Also, the internet is filled with people that say to not go over 1.4v on the core but if you do some research, you find that these people are all blocked by temps which don't apply if you de-lid. For example at my 4.9 Ghz and 1.475v I max at 71C using IBT and that's with my ThermalTake Water 2.0 Pro only running at 70% which is barley a low hum. Again, temps are not your limit when you delid.
> 
> No one seems to have experimented for actual 24/7 voltage on the core with 100% CPU usage. I wonder why...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I suppose I could be the quine pig that runs 24/7 @ near 1.5v and post if my proc fails prematurely. That sure would be taking one for the team.


You would be exactly that, a test subject. There are some here that say even a little bit of Prime95 hurts your cpu, but there is no evidence of it. Ivy has not been around long enough for anyone to say for sure, what will hurt it in the long run and what will not. Lots of speculation but little data.

From what I have read 1.3v is not a big deal, 1.4v should not be a big deal, and 1.5v is definitely pushing the envelope for 24/7 use. As you said, if your temps are low that helps a lot. There are a lot of people who would love to know what long term voltage degrades a chip fast enough for you to notice.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> You would be exactly that, a test subject. There are some here that say even a little bit of Prime95 hurts your cpu, but there is no evidence of it. Ivy has not been around long enough for anyone to say for sure, what will hurt it in the long run and what will not. Lots of speculation but little data.
> 
> From what I have read 1.3v is not a big deal, 1.4v should not be a big deal, and 1.5v is definitely pushing the envelope for 24/7 use. As you said, if your temps are low that helps a lot. There are a lot of people who would love to know what long term voltage degrades a chip fast enough for you to notice.


I 2nd that about temps.


----------



## Daklein

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> He has a high VID, I think he should be OK. But he will have to test it.
> 
> Daklein,
> If you don't know what Foreman means, he is talking about you seeing instability in your machine not while stress testing it, but more when the multiplier goes down to 1600 at idle. If you see any problems like that then we can walk you through making changes to your LLC. But you don't have to worry about it unless you see problems.


Hey guys! Sorry for the long absence. I did lower my LLC just in case (not that I had problems at idle) and changed the offset value accordingly. Seems to be ok. Thanks for the help again.


----------



## d3mifiend

Thank you Swag for providing such a great guide. It had all the information and step by step instructions I needed as a first time overclocker.

Last night after a lot of trial and error, I managed to get my i5 3570k to 4.5GHz @ 1.24 VCore Prime95 12 hours stable Offset Mode by following your guide and reading through this thread.

The only change I made that differs to the guide is that I set CPU PPL Voltage to Auto instead of 1.7 to ensure stability at the lower voltages as heat was not an issue; idle @ 30C and 70C on P95 full load

The process took me a little longer than it probably needed to as I had originally found my manual voltage at 1.21 1 hour P95 stable and switched it to offset. I should of really tested 12 hours on manual voltage before hand, as when I was stress testing with P95 standard blend the rig would either reboot or worker 2 would fault at the 3 hour 50 minute mark - this happened at the same time frame for 5 consecutive p95 runs . I originally started at -0.005 offset but to get 12 hours p95 stable I slowly increased the offset notch by notch until finally hitting 12 hours stable at +0.025 offset.

I would of liked to have stayed at my target 1.21 vcore as that was easily 1 hour p95 stable and had no problem using the rig at that voltage, but stability takes precedence over voltage, even so 1.24 vcore is still within my comfort zone.



Spoiler: Click for BIOS Overclock settings



d3mifiend
i5 3570k Batch# 3239C132 Water Corsair H100
8GB G.Skill Ripjaws X 1600
ASUS Sabertooth Z77 BIOS 1805
EVGA GTX 670 2GB

Ai Overclock Tuner ► Manual
BCLK/PEG Frequency ► 100.0
ASUS MultiCore Enhancement ► Disabled
Turbo Ratio ► Manual
Ratio Synchronizing Control ► Enabled
1-Core Ratio Limit ► 45
Internal PLL Overvoltage ► Enabled
CPU bus speed : DRAM speed ratio mode ► Auto

Memory Frequency ► DDR3-1600MHz
EPU Power Saving Mode ► Disabled
CPU Voltage ► Offset Mode
Offset Mode Sign ► +
CPU Offset Voltage ► 0.025
DRAM Voltage ► 1.50000
VCCSA Voltage ► Auto
CPU PLL Voltage ► Auto
PCH Voltage ► Auto
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA ► Auto

Next 4 Entries (DRAM DATA, DRAM CTRL) ► Auto
CPU Spread Sectrum ► Disabled
BCLK Recovery ► Disabled

DRAM Timing Control
9-9-9-24
DRAM COMMAND Mode ► 2

CPU Power Management
CPU Ratio ► 45
Enhanced Intel SpeedStep Technology ► Enabled
Turbo Mode ► Enabled
Next 5 entries ► Auto

DIGI+ Power Control
CPU Load-line Calibration ► Ultra High
CPU Voltage Frequency ► Manual
CPU Fixed Frequency ► 350
CPU Power Phase Control ► Extreme
CPU Power Duty Control ► T-Probe
CPU Current Capability ► 140%
CPU Power Thermal Control ► 130
CPU Power Response Control ► Auto
DRAM Current Capability ► 100%
DRAM Voltage Frequency ► Auto
DRAM Power Phase Control ► Auto
DRAM Power Thermal Control ► 110

Advanced>CPU Configuration
Internal Adaptive Thermal Monitor ► Enabled
Active Processor Cores ► All
Limit CPUID Maximum ► Disabled
Execute Disable Bit ► Enabled
Intel Virtualization Technology ► Disabled
Hardware Prefetcher ► Enabled
Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch ► Enabled

CPU Power Management Configuration
CPU Ratio ► 45
Enhanced Intel SpeedStep Technology ► Enabled
Turbo Mode ► Enabled
CPU C1E ► Enabled
CPU C3 Report ► Disabled
CPU C6 Report ► Disabled
Package C State Support ► Disabled





Thanks again







REP+


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d3mifiend*
> 
> Thank you Swag for providing such a great guide. It had all the information and step by step instructions I needed as a first time overclocker.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Last night after a lot of trial and error, I managed to get my i5 3570k to 4.5GHz @ 1.24 VCore Prime95 12 hours stable Offset Mode by following your guide and reading through this thread.
> 
> REP+
> 
> The only change I made that differs to the guide is that I set CPU PPL Voltage to Auto instead of 1.7 to ensure stability at the lower voltages as heat was not an issue; idle @ 30C and 70C on P95 full load
> 
> The process took me a little longer than it probably needed to as I had originally found my manual voltage at 1.21 1 hour P95 stable and switched it to offset. I should of really tested 12 hours on manual voltage before hand, as when I was stress testing with P95 standard blend the rig would either reboot or worker 2 would fault at the 3 hour 50 minute mark - this happened at the same time frame for 5 consecutive p95 runs . I originally started at -0.005 offset but to get 12 hours p95 stable I slowly increased the offset notch by notch until finally hitting 12 hours stable at +0.025 offset.
> 
> I would of liked to have stayed at my target 1.21 vcore as that was easily 1 hour p95 stable and had no problem using the rig at that voltage, but stability takes precedence over voltage, even so 1.24 vcore is still within my comfort zone.
> 
> BIOS Overclock settings:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> d3mifiend
> i5 3570k Batch# 3239C132 Water Corsair H100
> 8GB G.Skill Ripjaws X 1600
> ASUS Sabertooth Z77 BIOS 1805
> EVGA GTX 670 2GB
> 
> Ai Overclock Tuner ► Manual
> BCLK/PEG Frequency ► 100.0
> ASUS MultiCore Enhancement ► Disabled
> Turbo Ratio ► Manual
> Ratio Synchronizing Control ► Enabled
> 1-Core Ratio Limit ► 45
> Internal PLL Overvoltage ► Enabled
> CPU bus speed : DRAM speed ratio mode ► Auto
> 
> Memory Frequency ► DDR3-1600MHz
> EPU Power Saving Mode ► Disabled
> CPU Voltage ► Offset Mode
> Offset Mode Sign ► +
> CPU Offset Voltage ► 0.025
> DRAM Voltage ► 1.50000
> VCCSA Voltage ► Auto
> CPU PLL Voltage ► Auto
> PCH Voltage ► Auto
> DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA ► Auto
> 
> Next 4 Entries (DRAM DATA, DRAM CTRL) ► Auto
> CPU Spread Sectrum ► Disabled
> BCLK Recovery ► Disabled
> 
> DRAM Timing Control
> Enter the first 4 entries under Primary Timings your rated latency: 9-9-9-24
> DRAM COMMAND Mode ► 2
> 
> CPU Power Management
> CPU Ratio ► 45
> Enhanced Intel SpeedStep Technology ► Enabled
> Turbo Mode ► Enabled (If can't change, leave it alone)
> Next 5 entries ► Auto
> 
> DIGI+ Power Control
> CPU Load-line Calibration ► Ultra High
> CPU Voltage Frequency ► Manual
> CPU Fixed Frequency ► 350
> CPU Power Phase Control ► Extreme
> CPU Power Duty Control ► T-Probe
> CPU Current Capability ► 140%
> CPU Power Thermal Control ► 130
> CPU Power Response Control ► Auto
> DRAM Current Capability ► 100%
> DRAM Voltage Frequency ► Auto
> DRAM Power Phase Control ► Auto
> DRAM Power Thermal Control ► 110
> 
> Advanced>CPU Configuration
> Internal Adaptive Thermal Monitor ► Enabled
> Active Processor Cores ► All
> Limit CPUID Maximum ► Disabled
> Execute Disable Bit ► Enabled
> Intel Virtualization Technology ► Disabled
> Hardware Prefetcher ► Enabled
> Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch ► Enabled
> 
> CPU Power Management Configuration
> CPU Ratio ► 45
> Enhanced Intel SpeedStep Technology ► Enabled
> Turbo Mode ► Enabled
> CPU C1E ► Enabled
> CPU C3 Report ► Disabled
> CPU C6 Report ► Disabled
> Package C State Support ► Disabled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again


No problem, great to hear about the overclock. Stability *ALWAYS* comes before voltage.... Many people try to squeeze by with lower vcore thinking it will be fine but what they don't understand is, it ain't worth it.


----------



## Lolindirfab

http://valid.canardpc.com/2716049

This.
Max temp is 75 C Running benchs. Corsair H100i

Thanks man! Great Guide.


----------



## JTP709

I'm at a loss here guys...

I've followed the steps verbatim from the first post, but I'm at 1.290 vcore and still cannot get 4.5 ghz stable. Windows crashes within minutes. I get the BSOD some of the time but none of the error codes match up with those listed on the original post (not too familiar with reading BSOD). Usually windows explorer just crashes.

4.4ghz was stable at 1.240 at 10 minutes of running prime95, running it for the 12 hour prime test now.

I was really hoping to avoiding de-lidding...

Here are my system specs:

i5 3470k CPU
Asus Sabertooth z77 with latest Bios Mobo
Corsair Vengence DDR3 2133 at 9-11-10-31 1.5v RAM
Samsung 850 250gb SSD (boot drive)
WD Caviar Black 1tb Sata 3 Hard Drive (Prime95 is installed on this drive, would this matter?)
Corsair H80i cooler
XFX HD7970 GHZ edition GPU
Corsair TX750x PSU


----------



## adahow

Hi,

after setup the bios and started windows, the voltage has hisen from 1,265V to 1,556V. I received the Ai warning voltage, and i immediately restart the windows. the CPU was over-volted for about 1 minute. Its possible that some damage ocurred?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTP709*
> 
> I'm at a loss here guys...
> 
> I've followed the steps verbatim from the first post, but I'm at 1.290 vcore and still cannot get 4.5 ghz stable. Windows crashes within minutes. I get the BSOD some of the time but none of the error codes match up with those listed on the original post (not too familiar with reading BSOD). Usually windows explorer just crashes.
> 
> 4.4ghz was stable at 1.240 at 10 minutes of running prime95, running it for the 12 hour prime test now.
> 
> I was really hoping to avoiding de-lidding...
> 
> Here are my system specs:
> 
> i5 3470k CPU
> Asus Sabertooth z77 with latest Bios Mobo
> Corsair Vengence DDR3 2133 at 9-11-10-31 1.5v RAM
> Samsung 850 250gb SSD (boot drive)
> WD Caviar Black 1tb Sata 3 Hard Drive (Prime95 is installed on this drive, would this matter?)
> Corsair H80i cooler
> XFX HD7970 GHZ edition GPU
> Corsair TX750x PSU


de-lidding won't get you more stable - it will just help you reach higher OC's because of LOWER temps - meaning you don't have to worry as much about temps as you used to do, that's it.
Every chip is different, you just might be unlucky with your chip - that's it.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTP709*
> 
> I'm at a loss here guys...
> 
> I've followed the steps verbatim from the first post, but I'm at 1.290 vcore and still cannot get 4.5 ghz stable. Windows crashes within minutes. I get the BSOD some of the time but none of the error codes match up with those listed on the original post (not too familiar with reading BSOD). Usually windows explorer just crashes.
> 
> 4.4ghz was stable at 1.240 at 10 minutes of running prime95, running it for the 12 hour prime test now.
> 
> I was really hoping to avoiding de-lidding...


In addition to what TD already wrote in his response to you, I would just add that you need to get 12 hours stable at 4.4 to know for sure where you are. If 1.24 will do it then 1.3 or 1.31 is a reasonable area for 4.5. Some chips just don't like being overclocked as much. My first chip needed 1.33 for 4.5.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adahow*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> after setup the bios and started windows, the voltage has hisen from 1,265V to 1,556V. I received the Ai warning voltage, and i immediately restart the windows. the CPU was over-volted for about 1 minute. Its possible that some damage ocurred?


Go back to defaults in Bios, F5 then F10 to save. See if everything is working properly. I am guessing you had incorrect settings in Bios and that caused the voltage problem. You may have tried to raise the multiplier too high, and left vCore on auto or something like that.

Once you get back to stock settings and everything looks OK, you can try again, just make sure every setting is correct before leaving Bios. As to the damage, it is very unlikely that a quick spike to 1.55v did any damage whatsoever. It usually takes much higher voltage to damage, but you were smart to shut down immediately. Don't ever let your temps go above 95c, or voltage above 1.4 when you are learning.


----------



## adahow

Thanks for helping justanoldman,

it was exactly what i did: F5 to customized optoins, and windows ran ok. I raised the multiplier to 46, the V calibration curve was set to ultra high (as the guide oriented), now i think the error was on the setup offset mode of the VCore. The voltage increased too fast after windows started, i was monitoring via CUP-Z. It started from 1.265V and increased very fast up to 1,5-1,6V, when i received the Ai voltage warning. I shut down windows instead, now i think i should have unplugged it...

I read at the ivy bridge suicide club that someone recomends start VCores from 1,6V, and use 1,7-1,9V for short Prime95 tests (about 15 minutes)! I`m not interested in this kind of OC, but if someone use such high voltages, i guess can be relieved for possible damage.

I will try again, but will start at low profile: 4,4GHz.

Thanks again.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adahow*
> 
> Thanks for helping justanoldman,
> 
> it was exactly what i did: F5 to customized optoins, and windows ran ok. I raised the multiplier to 46, the V calibration curve was set to ultra high (as the guide oriented), now i think the error was on the setup offset mode of the VCore. The voltage increased too fast after windows started, i was monitoring via CUP-Z. It started from 1.265V and increased very fast up to 1,5-1,6V, when i received the Ai voltage warning. I shut down windows instead, now i think i should have unplugged it...
> 
> I read at the ivy bridge suicide club that someone recomends start VCores from 1,6V, and use 1,7-1,9V for short Prime95 tests (about 15 minutes)! I`m not interested in this kind of OC, but if someone use such high voltages, i guess can be relieved for possible damage.
> 
> I will try again, but will start at low profile: 4,4GHz.
> 
> Thanks again.


No problem. Welcome to OCN by the way.
Here is how to get your rig to appear in your posts:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1258253/how-to-put-your-rig-in-your-sig

Just follow the guide here, make sure all the settings match except for your individual ram timings and voltage which are specific to you. 4.4 and 1.2v manual vCore is a good place to start.

Don't forget to rep+ the first post in the thread. Here is what rep is if you are unfamiliar:
http://www.overclock.net/t/8182/reputation-defined


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *adahow*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for helping justanoldman,
> 
> it was exactly what i did: F5 to customized optoins, and windows ran ok. I raised the multiplier to 46, the V calibration curve was set to ultra high (as the guide oriented), now i think the error was on the setup offset mode of the VCore. The voltage increased too fast after windows started, i was monitoring via CUP-Z. It started from 1.265V and increased very fast up to 1,5-1,6V, when i received the Ai voltage warning. I shut down windows instead, now i think i should have unplugged it...
> 
> I read at the ivy bridge suicide club that someone recomends start VCores from 1,6V, and use 1,7-1,9V for short Prime95 tests (about 15 minutes)! I`m not interested in this kind of OC, but if someone use such high voltages, i guess can be relieved for possible damage.
> 
> I will try again, but will start at low profile: 4,4GHz.
> 
> Thanks again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No problem. Welcome to OCN by the way.
> Here is how to get your rig to appear in your posts:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1258253/how-to-put-your-rig-in-your-sig
> 
> Just follow the guide here, make sure all the settings match except for your individual ram timings and voltage which are specific to you. 4.4 and 1.2v manual vCore is a good place to start.
> 
> Don't forget to rep+ the first post in the thread. Here is what rep is if you are unfamiliar:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/8182/reputation-defined
Click to expand...

I just repped you myself.


----------



## iwalkwithedead

prime95 crashed after 3hrs. Not windows, what does that mean again? I keep forgetting.


----------



## Forceman

Means you need to add a little more Vcore.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

People don't rep enough...and mods get pissed if you ask for some.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> People don't rep enough...and mods get pissed if you ask for some.


New people don't know what it is, veterans usually don't bother.
I am new but I am guessing it was used more in the old days of this site. You can help someone for hours, they say how much your posts help, but then they forget to click the button. I have come to accept that fact at this point, it is not like you aren't helping them or they aren't grateful, people just forget to click the button.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> New people don't know what it is, veterans usually don't bother.
> I am new but I am guessing it was used more in the old days of this site. You can help someone for hours, they say how much your posts help, but then they forget to click the button. I have come to accept that fact at this point, it is not like you aren't helping them or they aren't grateful, people just forget to click the button.


agreed


----------



## Essenbe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> New people don't know what it is, veterans usually don't bother.
> I am new but I am guessing it was used more in the old days of this site. You can help someone for hours, they say how much your posts help, but then they forget to click the button. I have come to accept that fact at this point, it is not like you aren't helping them or they aren't grateful, people just forget to click the button.


Very true. +1


----------



## eeshverma

Bro want to overclock my pc , i have 3770k with h100 cooler , want to clock at 4.5 , have a asus z77 v pro board
Tell the exact info or notations , like what to put in vcore voltage etc etc plz bro


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eeshverma*
> 
> Bro want to overclock my pc , i have 3770k with h100 cooler , want to clock at 4.5 , have a asus z77 v pro board
> Tell the exact info or notations , like what to put in vcore voltage etc etc plz bro


Have you read the first post here, and looked at the screen shots? Everything you need should be there.


----------



## eeshverma

Bro i think that is for 3570k processor , nd maybe for extreme users i jst need a simple clock .... Maybe sumtime later i will do that extreme overclocking bt ryt now i jst need some extra speed thats it


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eeshverma*
> 
> Bro i think that is for 3570k processor , nd maybe for extreme users i jst need a simple clock .... Maybe sumtime later i will do that extreme overclocking bt ryt now i jst need some extra speed thats it


It is for all Ivy chips. I had the same setup as you, P8Z77-V Pro, 3770k, and an H100i and the guide worked perfectly.

You will most likely not notice much difference between 3.9 which you get from stock turbo settings, and the 4.2 you might get from just changing a couple settings. Easier just to stick to 3.9.

If you want 4.2 and don't want to spend any time on it, then change the multiplier to 42, leave the rest on defaults. I don't believe in that methodology, but there is literally nothing easier I can suggest.


----------



## adahow

i just repped the fisrt post, thanks Swag.

I have tried once again, and everything was just fine at 4,4GHz @ 1,275 V (VCore), the minimum VCore stable (tried 1,265 and i got a BSD). The offset worked to: 1,275 (VCore) - 1.341 (VID) = - 0,66.

Now i`m trying 4,6GHz, but it`s not stable at 1,345 (VCore), and i got a BSD. Do you think i can go any further at such high VCore?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adahow*
> 
> i just repped the fisrt post, thanks Swag.
> 
> I have tried once again, and everything was just fine at 4,4GHz @ 1,275 V (VCore), the minimum VCore stable (tried 1,265 and i got a BSD). The offset worked to: 1,275 (VCore) - 1.341 (VID) = - 0,66.
> 
> Now i`m trying 4,6GHz, but it`s not stable at 1,345 (VCore), and i got a BSD. Do you think i can go any further at such high VCore?


well if you get a BSOD - then you are far from it usually.
I would suggest sticking to 4.4-4.5


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adahow*
> 
> i just repped the fisrt post, thanks Swag.
> 
> I have tried once again, and everything was just fine at 4,4GHz @ 1,275 V (VCore), the minimum VCore stable (tried 1,265 and i got a BSD). The offset worked to: 1,275 (VCore) - 1.341 (VID) = - 0,66.
> 
> Now i`m trying 4,6GHz, but it`s not stable at 1,345 (VCore), and i got a BSD. Do you think i can go any further at such high VCore?


No one knows for sure what the safe 24/7 max voltage is. Some people only keep their chips for a year or two, others want 5 years out of them. Some stress their computers constantly, others only use theirs a couple time a day. What we assume is that anything below 1.4v should be safe, and worse case scenario you just get a little degradation. There are people using high 1.4 and low 1.5, but we don't know what will happen to those chips three years from now.

Degradation means you need more vCore for your overclock to be stable over time. Since Ivy chips are not even a year old we don't know what will happen over time.

Your temps are what you have to worry about more I think. Based on your numbers 4.5 should be doable in the 1.32-1.34 area. Depending on your chip 4.6 could take closer to 1.4v, but your temps will probably be too high.


----------



## adahow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> well if you get a BSOD - then you are far from it usually.
> I would suggest sticking to 4.4-4.5


Thanks "Totally Dubbed", i`ll try a 4,5 tonight.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> No one knows for sure what the safe 24/7 max voltage is. Some people only keep their chips for a year or two, others want 5 years out of them. Some stress their computers constantly, others only use theirs a couple time a day. What we assume is that anything below 1.4v should be safe, and worse case scenario you just get a little degradation. There are people using high 1.4 and low 1.5, but we don't know what will happen to those chips three years from now.
> 
> Degradation means you need more vCore for your overclock to be stable over time. Since Ivy chips are not even a year old we don't know what will happen over time.
> 
> Your temps are what you have to worry about more I think. Based on your numbers 4.5 should be doable in the 1.32-1.34 area. Depending on your chip 4.6 could take closer to 1.4v, but your temps will probably be too high.


Thanks "justanoldman" i`ll set VCore starting from 1.32 tonight.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Swag can you update my validation please:
http://valid.canardpc.com/2719966

Cheers buddy









4.5ghz = +0.07 offset / 1.27v manual
Stable for quite a while (months) folding


----------



## adahow

"justanoldman" just like you said, temps were to high:



I will stay at 4,4 GHz @ 1,275V. Do you think this a good VCore? (for 5 yers long life time)

Another question: at stock, i manually set Vcore to 1,070V. The offset is 0,171 (1,070 (VCore) - 1,241 (VID) = -0,171 (offset). Isnt too high? What's better: manually 1,070V or -0,171 offset?


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adahow*
> 
> "justanoldman" just like you said, temps were to high:
> 
> I will stay at 4,4 GHz @ 1,275V. Do you think this a good VCore? (for 5 yers long life time)
> 
> Another question: at stock, i manually set Vcore to 1,070V. The offset is 0,171 (1,070 (VCore) - 1,241 (VID) = -0,171 (offset). Isnt too high? What's better: manually 1,070V or -0,171 offset?


Yep, those temps are high, you just got unlucky in the silicon lottery.
4.4 and 1.275v is fine for long term use, I (and everyone else) would be shocked if that caused problems. I have to wait to see if my 1.42v 24/7 causes problems.

I am confused by your last questions. If you are running defaults for stock settings, which is turbo 3.9 then just leave everything auto (hit F5, then F10 to save). You don't want to try setting a manual or offset voltage for stock settings, we only do that when we are going for 4.3 or higher.


----------



## ibleedspeed

Can anyone help me repair my bios on p8h77 v-le? I cant overclock due to the missing ai tweaker settings and have been through all the documentation i could find about the problem and tried all of the solutions.... I know one of you has a trick up your sleeve for this problem...


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ibleedspeed*
> 
> Can anyone help me repair my bios on p8h77 v-le? I cant overclock due to the missing ai tweaker settings and have been through all the documentation i could find about the problem and tried all of the solutions.... I know one of you has a trick up your sleeve for this problem...


Never used an H77 mobo, but I believe they are not really designed for overclocking.
Here is a thread on it, with a link in the second post:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1270098/overcocking-with-asus
Basically saying it doesn't support ocing. If you are looking for some sort of hack to make that happen, then I can't help you there.


----------



## adahow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Yep, those temps are high, you just got unlucky in the silicon lottery.
> 4.4 and 1.275v is fine for long term use, I (and everyone else) would be shocked if that caused problems. I have to wait to see if my 1.42v 24/7 causes problems.
> 
> I am confused by your last questions. If you are running defaults for stock settings, which is turbo 3.9 then just leave everything auto (hit F5, then F10 to save). You don't want to try setting a manual or offset voltage for stock settings, we only do that when we are going for 4.3 or higher.


At stock, the auto VCore is 1,208V, wich is pretty high for 3,9GHz. I manually stabilized it at 1,070V. I'm just trying to lower VCore as possible, seeking long life term.

I'm thinking about someway to lower those temps, perhaps bying a H100i. Do you think the temperature difference worth the investment? Perhaps an upgrade on the H70? Now, its operating with a single Cooler Master 120mm fan. Maybe + 1 fan, and replacing the thermal paste?

Thanks again for helping and pacience!


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adahow*
> 
> At stock, the auto VCore is 1,208V, wich is pretty high for 3,9GHz. I manually stabilized it at 1,070V. I'm just trying to lower VCore as possible, seeking long life term.
> 
> I'm thinking about someway to lower those temps, perhaps bying a H100i. Do you think the temperature difference worth the investment? Perhaps an upgrade on the H70? Now, its operating with a single Cooler Master 120mm fan. Maybe + 1 fan, and replacing the thermal paste?
> 
> Thanks again for helping and pacience!


You want to overclock your chip, or just reduce voltage for 3.9?
I don't really understand the reasoning, 1.2v with just stock auto settings your chip is guaranteed to last 3 years per the warranty. I would guess just leaving everything at stock an Ivy chip would last at least 5 years without any issues at all, but by that point something else in your rig would have failed and you will probably upgrade to something else.

If for some reason you really want to use a little less voltage at 3.9 then manual should work, but you might run into stability issues with offset because the voltage on the low end might be too low.

With stock settings I don't see any point in upgrading a cooler. Save the money to upgrade the rig later on, get another video card (670s in sli is not a bad setup), another SSD, or something like that. Overclocking, especially when you want to push it a little usually requires a cooler upgrade.


----------



## iwalkwithedead

I am a very forgetful person so ... I once was stable at 4.4GHz on 1.29-1.3vcore but didn't really follow the guide so well, this was 2-3months ago. It was stable of course but that seemed like high vcore, which made me jealous of others with their lower vcore. About a week ago I got bored and read through the guide a few more times, tried to understand more about OC and the process as well as the settings. Now I am in the process of starting over with a manual CPU voltage so I don't feel so bad about my CPU. Going great so far, 4.4GHz on 1.250v ... I think, something lower like that. I didn't win the lottery but it's still much better in my opinion. My first OC temps were 78+c, now it's hanging around 58c.

-Thanks for all your help and the guide, along with all the information you have given others, it helped me as well understand more.

I of course will return when Prime95 is completed with what happened.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Neekapp

I've just bought a Sabertooth z77 motherboard and an intel i7 3770k but can't seem to overclock? I have been trying to get 4.5GHz followed this guide tried turning off the EIST turning off other trying to figure out the problem. I can boot windows up setting the multiplier to 45 but open CPU-z and it showing I'm only running at 4.1GHz. I've overclocked before but using AMD FX-8120 and had no problems finding a stable, but this is my first intel build. Any one give me any tips here I want to try push this thing to at the very least 4.5GHz. Thanks


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neekapp*
> 
> I've just bought a Sabertooth z77 motherboard and an intel i7 3770k but can't seem to overclock? I have been trying to get 4.5GHz followed this guide tried turning off the EIST turning off other trying to figure out the problem. I can boot windows up setting the multiplier to 45 but open CPU-z and it showing I'm only running at 4.1GHz. I've overclocked before but using AMD FX-8120 and had no problems finding a stable, but this is my first intel build. Any one give me any tips here I want to try push this thing to at the very least 4.5GHz. Thanks


If you are having issues where your change a setting in bios, like the multiplier, then when you get to your desktop the change does not show up then you might have the Asus bios bug. In that case the best thing to do is reflash your bios. Export your saved profiles to a usb because you will lose them and your settings when you reflash.

Also, I would recommend that you get one level stable first before going too far. If you start out getting a lot of BSOD you have a problem. It is impossible to tell whether you have a chip that can do 4.5 at 1.15v or needs 1.35v until you get a level stable. You can try 4.3 or maybe 4.4 with 1.25v and if that is an overshoot you can work backwards with the voltage, or up the multiplier.


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neekapp*
> 
> I've just bought a Sabertooth z77 motherboard and an intel i7 3770k but can't seem to overclock? I have been trying to get 4.5GHz followed this guide tried turning off the EIST turning off other trying to figure out the problem. I can boot windows up setting the multiplier to 45 but open CPU-z and it showing I'm only running at 4.1GHz. I've overclocked before but using AMD FX-8120 and had no problems finding a stable, but this is my first intel build. Any one give me any tips here I want to try push this thing to at the very least 4.5GHz. Thanks


Did you update to the latest Bios? 1805


----------



## Neekapp

Yes sorry I am running the latest drivers, chip sets, and bios. I will try to reflash the bios and see if anything gives me any change. At the moment I can only use my platinum dominator xmp settings which gives me 4.1GHz without any problems.


----------



## Neekapp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iwalkwithedead*
> 
> Did you update to the latest Bios? 1805


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> If you are having issues where your change a setting in bios, like the multiplier, then when you get to your desktop the change does not show up then you might have the Asus bios bug. In that case the best thing to do is reflash your bios. Export your saved profiles to a usb because you will lose them and your settings when you reflash.
> 
> Also, I would recommend that you get one level stable first before going too far. If you start out getting a lot of BSOD you have a problem. It is impossible to tell whether you have a chip that can do 4.5 at 1.15v or needs 1.35v until you get a level stable. You can try 4.3 or maybe 4.4 with 1.25v and if that is an overshoot you can work backwards with the voltage, or up the multiplier.


I'll try again tomorrow and know about slowly moving up voltages and adjusting, I have over clocked before just not with Ivy Bridge or an intel just hoping for 4.5GHz. Thanks for the replay guys I'll try again.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neekapp*
> 
> Yes sorry I am running the latest drivers, chip sets, and bios. I will try to reflash the bios and see if anything gives me any change. At the moment I can only use my platinum dominator xmp settings which gives me 4.1GHz without any problems.


reflash the bios - that's a known asus-related problem.
The OP is my pictures and that's a z77 + i7


----------



## alancsalt

If you reflash to a newer bios saved profiles do not work. They only work with the same bios. If updating either take screenshots or write down the values used in your overclock or personalized settings. (if you wish to use them again.)


----------



## CeleronS

Hey guys! This is excellent thread! Took me two 2 days to read whole thing.
















Thanks SWAG!

Unfortunately I got bad 3570k chip.

4.5ghz - 1.350V
4.6ghz - 1.430V
4.7ghz - 1.5V+ (In -3C ambient it goes [email protected] )
4.8ghz - 1.6+v (In -3C ambient it goes under 1.6V )
5ghz - (In -3C ambient benchable @ 1.7V...unable to cool it )

================================================================
My target is to get ghz high as possible. All I need is cinebench stable. And all that 24/7
I Don't really care about degrade - I be really happy if it survive 2 years.
================================================================
So what would you recommend to change from original guild settings?
I have already delided ihs.

My mb is z77 sabertooth with 1805 bios.

How can I improve stability?
1. Don't use igpu?
2. Only use one ram stick?(I can live with that for stability sake.)
3. Try to get some subzerro cooling? (I'm worried about electricity consumption)


----------



## adahow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> You want to overclock your chip, or just reduce voltage for 3.9?
> I don't really understand the reasoning, 1.2v with just stock auto settings your chip is guaranteed to last 3 years per the warranty. I would guess just leaving everything at stock an Ivy chip would last at least 5 years without any issues at all, but by that point something else in your rig would have failed and you will probably upgrade to something else.
> 
> If for some reason you really want to use a little less voltage at 3.9 then manual should work, but you might run into stability issues with offset because the voltage on the low end might be too low.
> 
> With stock settings I don't see any point in upgrading a cooler. Save the money to upgrade the rig later on, get another video card (670s in sli is not a bad setup), another SSD, or something like that. Overclocking, especially when you want to push it a little usually requires a cooler upgrade.


I`ll work with 2 profiles: at stock for general purpose and overclocked for rendering and gaming.

Here in Brazil those chips are very expensives (by the way, almost all tech stuff is very expensive), and i want to preserve it as much as i can, but enjoying the overclocked performance. And i have the Performance Tuning Protection Plan also.

Thanks for the advices!


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Well ... 4.4GHz on 1.250v is the lowest I can go. I had a screen shot but stupid me restarted my computer without saving it. 9+hrs of Prime95 w/0errors


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








That'll do Donkey, that'll do.


----------



## justanoldman

CeleronS,
I am not an expert in extremes, I focus on 24/7 maximum stability, so I can't help you much. I can tell you that lower temps definitely help Ivy, and it is easier to overclock with less sticks of Ram - but it is just a little easier not a lot. Honestly before spending on crazy cooling, you might just try selling your chip and try for a better overclocker with the next one. Most chips are better than the one you have, assuming you have everything set correctly and those numbers are right.

Adahow,
No problem, good luck.

Iwalkwithedead,
Those numbers aren't too bad, with your cooler you should be able to do 4.5 in the 1.3 range.


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Iwalkwithedead,
> Those numbers aren't too bad, with your cooler you should be able to do 4.5 in the 1.3 range.


I shall try the next time I get bored xD


----------



## paradoxum

Hi guys,

I am running stable at at least 9 hours 30~ minutes with a x45 OC using all the settings from the first page, my voltage is at 1.235v. I forgot to run RealTemp to check the temperature peak.. how does that sound for my chip/board, is it a decent OC, should I try pushing it further (5ghz?). Main problem is the annoying bios bug where the settings don't change and get stuck after a while, I wish they would release an update so it makes this easier.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paradoxum*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> I am running stable at at least 9 hours 30~ minutes with a x45 OC using all the settings from the first page, my voltage is at 1.235v. I forgot to run RealTemp to check the temperature peak.. how does that sound for my chip/board, is it a decent OC, should I try pushing it further (5ghz?). Main problem is the annoying bios bug where the settings don't change and get stuck after a while, I wish they would release an update so it makes this easier.


Those are decent numbers, nothing wrong there at all. Do you want to push it higher? Only you can decide how much work/time you want to put into this, especially with the bios bug still present. Going higher from here will depend on your temps, so you will have to tell us what those are. You can run IBT at maximum for 10 minutes and that will give you a pretty good idea what your max temps are. You said 9.5 hours at least, I assume that means you are still running it because you want at least 12 hours, 24 is even better.

Going all the way to 5.0 for a 24/7 setup on an Ivy chip is quite hard. You need the right chip, really good cooling, and chances are you would have to delid. In my opinion any oc of 4.5 or higher is great, trying for a really high oc is fun, but the work and risk involved is not for everyone.


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paradoxum*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> I am running stable at at least 9 hours 30~ minutes with a x45 OC using all the settings from the first page, my voltage is at 1.235v. I forgot to run RealTemp to check the temperature peak.. how does that sound for my chip/board, is it a decent OC, should I try pushing it further (5ghz?). Main problem is the annoying bios bug where the settings don't change and get stuck after a while, I wish they would release an update so it makes this easier.


I updated my board to 1805 a week or so ago. You should check on the update.

From all that I seen 1.235v good for that multi.


----------



## paradoxum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iwalkwithedead*
> 
> I updated my board to 1805 a week or so ago. You should check on the update.
> 
> From all that I seen 1.235v good for that multi.


There is supposed to be an update coming out but it has to clear WHQL first or something like this (after checking official forums) Latest is 1604 released 2013.01.09

I ran IntelBurnTest on 'stress level: Maximum' to get the temps, how do they fare?


What would you say is the best voltage to stop trying to OC at for longevity? I want this chip to last me a long time (i'm sure it will, it is quite powerful right?) I only had an E6750 before this


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paradoxum*
> 
> There is supposed to be an update coming out but it has to clear WHQL first or something like this (after checking official forums) Latest is 1604 released 2013.01.09
> 
> I ran IntelBurnTest on 'stress level: Maximum' to get the temps, how do they fare?
> 
> What would you say is the best voltage to stop trying to OC at for longevity? I want this chip to last me a long time (i'm sure it will, it is quite powerful right?) I only had an E6750 before this


You didn't tell us your temps so I can't answer that. In my opinion though if you are under 80c on all cores then you are great! and if 1 or 2 go higher it's okay as well but that is just me, we all have different views on what is acceptable but only those who are really anal about it need certain temps.

I personally wouldn't go past 1.4v but these other guys could help you out more on voltages, I still consider myself a nooby, I have done well and learned a good amount but I'm still learning about it daily. If you can do 5ghz on 1.4v then I think that is great!

Your vcore is decently low though, I would like to see you go higher. You should higher freq to x46, if it's stable after 6hrs then go up another x47, keep doing it until it's not stable. When it become unstable then up the vcore .05 until it is, repeat.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paradoxum*
> 
> I ran IntelBurnTest on 'stress level: Maximum' to get the temps, how do they fare?
> 
> What would you say is the best voltage to stop trying to OC at for longevity? I want this chip to last me a long time (i'm sure it will, it is quite powerful right?) I only had an E6750 before this


You have custom cooling for your cpu? Those temps are too high for 1.235 and 4.5, you are at 88c which is what I hit before delidding with an H100i using 4.7 and 1.35v.

How long is "long time" to you, and how do you use the machine day to day - somewhat infrequently, or folding 24/7?


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> You have custom cooling for your cpu? Those temps are too high for 1.235 and 4.5, you are at 88c which is what I hit before delidding with an H100i using 4.7 and 1.35v.
> 
> How long is "long time" to you, and how do you use the machine day to day - somewhat infrequently, or folding 24/7?


I agree, my previous post was before I knew his temps and for some odd reason I thought that he was on i5, not the i7. I don't know why my brain read i5 when he said nothing about his cpu.


----------



## paradoxum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> You have custom cooling for your cpu? Those temps are too high for 1.235 and 4.5, you are at 88c which is what I hit before delidding with an H100i using 4.7 and 1.35v.
> 
> How long is "long time" to you, and how do you use the machine day to day - somewhat infrequently, or folding 24/7?


~Hmm, so you are saying that my cooling is anadequate? I might have not seated the waterblock on the CPU properly.. or maybe there is a lot of air in the radiators?
I don't think i'm brave enough to go the de-lidding route

And I use the PC daily almost all day most internet/games, a long time being 3-4 years in this instance I suppose.


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paradoxum*
> 
> ~Hmm, so you are saying that my cooling is anadequate? I might have not seated the waterblock on the CPU properly.. or maybe there is a lot of air in the radiators?
> I don't think i'm brave enough to go the de-lidding route
> 
> And I use the PC daily almost all day most internet/games, a long time being 3-4 years in this instance I suppose.


Are you overclocking for gaming, performance, or just because you can?

i5 is better for gaming, let's just trade


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paradoxum*
> 
> ~Hmm, so you are saying that my cooling is anadequate? I might have not seated the waterblock on the CPU properly.. or maybe there is a lot of air in the radiators?
> I don't think i'm brave enough to go the de-lidding route
> 
> And I use the PC daily almost all day most internet/games, a long time being 3-4 years in this instance I suppose.


Ok, your usage should get you 3-4 years without measurable degradation at below 1.3v for sure, below 1.35v I am pretty darn sure, 1.4v I think so but don't know yet, 1.5v you are on your own. But right now your temps will keep you from going higher.

I am not a water cooling expert, but any custom setup should beat a H100i, so based on that you have something wrong in the loop, or the cpu block is not seated properly with the right amount of TIM.


----------



## paradoxum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Ok, your usage should get you 3-4 years without measurable degradation at below 1.3v for sure, below 1.35v I am pretty darn sure, 1.4v I think so but don't know yet, 1.5v you are on your own. But right now your temps will keep you from going higher.
> 
> I am not a water cooling expert, but any custom setup should beat a H100i, so based on that you have something wrong in the loop, or the cpu block is not seated properly with the right amount of TIM.


I probably used too much TIM. I always do that.. Take a look at how the tubes are set up around the block. going to be a pain to re-do it... maybe i'll wait until I change some fittings since I will have to drain it all then anyway.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paradoxum*
> 
> I probably used too much TIM. I always do that.. Take a look at how the tubes are set up around the block. going to be a pain to re-do it... maybe i'll wait until I change some fittings since I will have to drain it all then anyway.


That looks really cool, with a setup like that you should be getting good temps. I would post over in the water cooling section and ask for help from the experts. Just based on 88c with 1.235v and 4.5 you are at least 15c too high, so definitely something strange going on there.

If you get that figured out and drop your temps down then you can look at going a little higher with the oc. Heat and voltage lead to degradation, so you want to get those temps down no matter what oc you use.


----------



## paradoxum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> That looks really cool, with a setup like that you should be getting good temps. I would post over in the water cooling section and ask for help from the experts. Just based on 88c with 1.235v and 4.5 you are at least 15c too high, so definitely something strange going on there.
> 
> If you get that figured out and drop your temps down then you can look at going a little higher with the oc. Heat and voltage lead to degradation, so you want to get those temps down no matter what oc you use.


That's pretty worrying. I have a double rad, triple rad, and single rad, 15c too high is pretty annoying :/ I must have air in the rads or seated the cpu block badly / too much TIM

Edit: When stress testing with Prime95, when running other programs and those programs crash, does that mean more voltage is needed on the CPU, or is it just an adverse reaction to running prime95 while trying to do other things?


----------



## pcguru000

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2721477

Any suggestions? I can't seem to lower vcore from this point things go nuts.

I've just run p95 for a half hour- first time i was able to run it for more than a few minutes.

Not sure bout my idle temps w/ this OC- ~30 idle, 90-95 w/ prime running- I saw it bounce to 103 at one point but then it leveled out well in that 90-95 range.

Really kinda disappointing I had to take thing to 1.435 to get a 4.8 OC. Probably won't keep it this high- I was actually impressed w/ the overall daily use speeds at 4.2ghz haha and the 18-20C idle temps were nice.

BTW I have all the same settings (outside of vcore obviously) that are suggested in the 1st post here.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pcguru000*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2721477
> 
> Any suggestions? I can't seem to lower vcore from this point things go nuts.
> 
> I've just run p95 for a half hour- first time i was able to run it for more than a few minutes.
> 
> Not sure bout my idle temps w/ this OC- ~30 idle, 90-95 w/ prime running- I saw it bounce to 103 at one point but then it leveled out well in that 90-95 range.
> 
> Really kinda disappointing I had to take thing to 1.435 to get a 4.8 OC. Probably won't keep it this high- I was actually impressed w/ the overall daily use speeds at 4.2ghz haha and the 18-20C idle temps were nice.
> 
> BTW I have all the same settings (outside of vcore obviously) that are suggested in the 1st post here.


Some chips are much harder to overclock than others. There are Ivy chips that can do 4.8 at well under 1.3v and others that would have a problem even at 1.45v. What multiplier did you get 12+ hours stable in Prime95 before trying for 4.8 and what was the vCore? I ask because if you haven't stabilized a level below yet, you don't know if your problems are directly oc related or not.

Always know exactly what you max temps are for your cores, all the monitoring software listed in the first post will record them while you test. Please don't go over 95c max on any core while testing.

So maybe your chip just needs a little too much voltage for 4.8 with your cooling, or maybe there is something else wrong. We need a little more info. However, you are completely correct that an Ivy chip even at stock turbo settings is really fast, and there is no "need" to oc. Many people run stock, or a little lower oc in the 4.2 to 4.4 range for daily use and are perfectly happy.


----------



## CeleronS

Hehe, I would be happy to get 4.8ghz under 1.5v.









For me it's 1.6+v


----------



## I_shot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeleronS*
> 
> Hehe, I would be happy to get 4.8ghz under 1.5v.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For me it's 1.6+v


Holy .... Well , it seems silicon lottery gone bad







Reminds me my first chip. You should sell and try another one maybe this time you'll get a 5 ghz 1.3V chip


----------



## pcguru000

Thanks for the replys!

I haven't run (please no flames haha) a 12hr test yet. I want to do it while I am in the house, perhaps this weekend. I started at 4.2Ghz @ 1.18 - that worked, stepped to 4.5 took a TON of reboots carefully stepping up my volts to 1.26. I was in Windows by 1.24v but things were crashing left and right.

Each time things stabilized I was running 20 minutes of p95 just for a quick test.... then moving on. I got 4.6 stable at 1.33v and then 4.7 stable at 1.385v - again my "stable" is just working at 20 minutes of prime, some Valley runs, and web browsing. If nothing crashed i was happy to move up.

4.8 at 1.44 was just too much for the h100i i think ... I hadn't seen temps over 85C until I hit 1.44 vcore... then i was suddenly seeing 90-100C- I did try a longer prime test at 4.8- it was going well for about an hour and half- but i looked at it and saw 103C and shut it off.

Honestly- I'm happy at 4.2Ghz- it's so cool and fast there- I just wanted the 4.8 to get a better Valley score









One thought- Is 1333mhz ram hurting me at all here?


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pcguru000*
> 
> Thanks for the replys!
> 
> I haven't run (please no flames haha) a 12hr test yet. I want to do it while I am in the house, perhaps this weekend. I started at 4.2Ghz @ 1.18 - that worked, stepped to 4.5 took a TON of reboots carefully stepping up my volts to 1.26. I was in Windows by 1.24v but things were crashing left and right.
> 
> Each time things stabilized I was running 20 minutes of p95 just for a quick test.... then moving on. I got 4.6 stable at 1.33v and then 4.7 stable at 1.385v - again my "stable" is just working at 20 minutes of prime, some Valley runs, and web browsing. If nothing crashed i was happy to move up.
> 
> 4.8 at 1.44 was just too much for the h100i i think ... I hadn't seen temps over 85C until I hit 1.44 vcore... then i was suddenly seeing 90-100C- I did try a longer prime test at 4.8- it was going well for about an hour and half- but i looked at it and saw 103C and shut it off.
> 
> Honestly- I'm happy at 4.2Ghz- it's so cool and fast there- I just wanted the 4.8 to get a better Valley score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One thought- Is 1333mhz ram hurting me at all here?


Get some level stable for over 12 hours in Prime95 just to make sure there are no other problems going on with the rig. If you are typing in the manufacturer's recommend timings and voltage for the ram, then it should not be causing any issues. Most people run Memtest86+ overnight to see if their ram can go multiple passes without any errors.


----------



## CeleronS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *I_shot*
> 
> Holy .... Well , it seems silicon lottery gone bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reminds me my first chip. You should sell and try another one maybe this time you'll get a 5 ghz 1.3V chip


Yeah I'm kinda thinking about it.
Da problem is that after delid two ram slots ain't working anymore.







and I still don't know if it's MB or CPU fault.

Second prob. I'm already broke from first cpu, so kinda feels better to kill this one and feel like A-hole for a long time, so I better learn from mistake and get better "intel lottery ticket" aka. 3770k next time.


----------



## pcguru000

I was considering running Mem test- I am using all the stock values though (command mode 2 though- what does that mean btw?) - while OC's i was getting weird BSODS- not the ones listed in this guide.

I might look at what 4.5ghz does on p95- right now at 4.2ghz I don't even get over 65C in prime- which is quite impressive IMO (used to air, seeing it jump to 85 lol) - I'd be content if my benchmarking temps are 80-85 and if I can keep it under 1.3v - I'd like this to last a few years- titan really burnt a whole in my wallet lol.

thanks again!


----------



## Neekapp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neekapp*
> 
> I'll try again tomorrow and know about slowly moving up voltages and adjusting, I have over clocked before just not with Ivy Bridge or an intel just hoping for 4.5GHz. Thanks for the replay guys I'll try again.


Got the chance to reflash the 1805 bios and it seemed to work guys thanks. I'm now gwtting past 4.1GHz finally with the multiplier. As of the moment I'm doing short prime95 tests for a failure at 1.2vcore. Currently at 4.2GHz without a problem, will keep posted on how far I get and finally run the 12 hour stress test. Thanks again for the tips I would have never thought reflashing would be the issue.


----------



## Vi3tboiz

i'm run 4.6ghz @1.224vcore stable on manual
when i change to offset i have to put offset at +0.130
*it that too high to a offset +??*
lower will crash or wont boot.
my vvid 1.1359 when it full load. and idle at 0.98xs

aint support to be my offset 0.881 round up 0.90?

my vcore idle at .992-1.000 offset mode.


----------



## Roki977

I have little problem. CPU wont go over x44 in Windows. Bios is set at x46, turbo ratio and that other option but in Win it wont go over x44. I can OC it to x47 with TurboV but thats not it. mBo is P877V, 3770k.

Any ideas?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vi3tboiz*
> 
> i'm run 4.6ghz @1.224vcore stable on manual
> when i change to offset i have to put offset at +0.130
> *it that too high to a offset +??*
> lower will crash or wont boot.
> my vvid 1.1359 when it full load. and idle at 0.98xs
> 
> aint support to be my offset 0.881 round up 0.90?
> 
> my vcore idle at .992-1.000 offset mode.


If your offset is high, then that means your OC was wrong.
Did you make sure you were stable on manual?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roki977*
> 
> I have little problem. CPU wont go over x44 in Windows. Bios i set at x46, turbo ratio and that other option but in Win it wont go over x44. I can OC it to x47 with TurboV but thats not it. mBo is P877V, 3770k.
> 
> Any ideas?


Reflash the bios - that's the key.


----------



## Neekapp

Well I managed to reach 4.5GHz stable with manual 1.25vcore didn't mess around with offsets or LLC. 12 hour prime run and highest temp hit was 83C. Once I went past 4.5GHz the cpu got power hungry big time and wouldn't boot up with a big power give. I had 4.7GHz going at 1.35vcore temps hit 87C and BSOD at 6 hours into the prime run which sucked because I though I had it. Any tips to maybe get a bit more out of this chip or do you think I've hit its max?


----------



## Neekapp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roki977*
> 
> I have little problem. CPU wont go over x44 in Windows. Bios is set at x46, turbo ratio and that other option but in Win it wont go over x44. I can OC it to x47 with TurboV but thats not it. mBo is P877V, 3770k.
> 
> Any ideas?


Yes reflash the bios, I was told too and it has worked for me.


----------



## Jos92

Hello,

please help me on OC my 3770k to 4.2, this is my specs:

CPU: Intel I7 3770K
Motherboard: Asus P8Z77-V PRO
RAM: Corsair Vengeance XMP 8GB (4GB x 2)
GPU: Gigabyte GTX 660 TI OC 2GB
PSU: Corsair GS700 V2 700W
RL CPU: Corsair H100
SSD: OCZ VERTEX 4 128GB
HDD: WD Caviar Black 1TB 64Mb
S.O: Dual Boot ( W8 Pro x64 & Arch Linux)

Right now i have the OC stable to 4.2 and Voltage to 1.160, Intel Burn Test agree and recognize the oc stable, my questions:

*Vcore is right? I mean life span of the cpu would have no problem?*

*Vcore is acceptable with liquid cooling?*

The minimum temps are 25-27C and load does not exceed 60C (55-57C)

Photo with OCCT test:



If you see a problem, please tell me. Thank you!


----------



## CeleronS

You are fine! Nice low vcore and temperatures.
Temps under 85C and volts under 1.4V = you fine.


----------



## Jos92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CeleronS*
> 
> You are fine! Nice low vcore and temperatures.
> Temps under 85C and volts under 1.4V = you fine.


Thank you!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jos92*
> 
> Thank you!


Agreed - although I should say temps under 95c and you're fine and voltage under 1.55v for longevity and you're fine there too.
Your OC is decent - but I would highly suggest stress testing via Prime95 and/or folding to determine STABILITY - IBT is good for short run stability but not long run.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Vi3tboiz

Quote:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> If your offset is high, then that means your OC was wrong.
> Did you make sure you were stable on manual?
> 
> 
> 
> Yep i did prime95 for 11hr
> so i try again offset +.0130 then prime95 n my cpu-z vcore 1.216-1.224 full load
Click to expand...


----------



## Neekapp

I just rebooted and all my bios settings reset themselves ***? Is this an issue with the new x77 1805 bios? I've reflashed once already if I'm having to continually reflash I want to return this board and move into another board. Is this issue happening with past bios firmwares? Been thinking of back flashing to the 1708, is this something others have done or tried?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neekapp*
> 
> I just rebooted and all my bios settings reset themselves ***? Is this an issue with the new x77 1805 bios? I've reflashed once already if I'm having to continually reflash I want to return this board and move into another board. Is this issue happening with past bios firmwares? Been thinking of back flashing to the 1708, is this something others have done or tried?


Others have flashed old BIOS' and stayed on them for various reasons.
Your bios might need to be flashed again, in order for it to stop having problems - it's not normal for a BIOS to wipe itself.


----------



## Neekapp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Others have flashed old BIOS' and stayed on them for various reasons.
> Your bios might need to be flashed again, in order for it to stop having problems - it's not normal for a BIOS to wipe itself.


Maybe I'll flash an older one and give it a shot. Maybe it was ezmode that reset it? Is there a way to keep advanced mode and shut off the ezmode?


----------



## Vi3tboiz

just low offset 0.125 and did 12hr prime95 run custom 95%ram
no error

vvid on pic
that ok with my oc or offset too high?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neekapp*
> 
> Maybe I'll flash an older one and give it a shot. Maybe it was ezmode that reset it? Is there a way to keep advanced mode and shut off the ezmode?


depends on your motherboard, but my noobtooth z77, has an option under the boot option screen to have advanced mode enabled as default rather than EZ.
But EZ mode has nothing to do with what you described.


----------



## Neekapp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> depends on your motherboard, but my noobtooth z77, has an option under the boot option screen to have advanced mode enabled as default rather than EZ.
> But EZ mode has nothing to do with what you described.


Yeah I would imagine it wouldn't have anything to do with it. Not sure why or what would cause it to lose my overclock and settings. I'll try the 1708 bios and see if it changes anything just got home I'll reflash the older one. Keep ya posted on it. Thanks


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vi3tboiz*
> 
> just low offset 0.125 and did 12hr prime95 run custom 95%ram
> no error
> 
> vvid on pic
> that ok with my oc or offset too high?


No sure what you mean by too high of an offset. It is just math, if you have a low VID then your offset will be higher than someone with a high VID to get to the same voltage. Personally I use a +.220 and have no issues, but that is to get me to about 1.41v.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neekapp*
> 
> Yeah I would imagine it wouldn't have anything to do with it. Not sure why or what would cause it to lose my overclock and settings. I'll try the 1708 bios and see if it changes anything just got home I'll reflash the older one. Keep ya posted on it. Thanks


As far as I know the Asus bios bug is there for the current and previous bios revisions. We are waiting for the fix they said they have - don't know when it will be released, hopefully soon.

Any issues with bios settings not following through or seeming to change on their own, means reflash bios. I know it is a pain, but not much to do about except wait for the new bios to be released. Once you find your overclock and stoop getting instabilities and changing bios, you won't see the bug anymore.


----------



## BMart

Hey, total noob question here but i was hoping u guys could help me out. I just finished following the guide here and just needed clarification on one thing. My ram is Kingston hyper X (KHX16C10B1BK2/16) and from what i can tell the numbers i should be entering are 1600 mhz and 10-10-10-??, i cant figure out the fourth number to input for the latency.. The board was running 9-9-9-24 on auto. just want to get this right before i begin the testing phase and start raising the numbers. Im really new at this and so far the guild looks like a huge help! Thanks for the awsome info and any help on this stupid question. : )

system;
asus P8Z77-V Pro
Intel I5 3570k
corsair h60 cpu cooler
corsair professional series gold AX850 psu
Asus Nvidia GTX680 4gb
NZXT Phantom full. loaded with fans


----------



## Forceman

Can you not just select the XMP profile? That's the easiest/best way to get the stock Ram settings set.


----------



## BMart

I probably can! this is literally my first time in the bios and i just followed the guild so far. What tab is the XMP setting under, i will look my self in a min but u might save me some searching


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BMart*
> 
> Hey, total noob question here but i was hoping u guys could help me out. I just finished following the guide here and just needed clarification on one thing. My ram is Kingston hyper X (KHX16C10B1BK2/16) and from what i can tell the numbers i should be entering are 1600 mhz and 10-10-10-??, i cant figure out the fourth number to input for the latency.. The board was running 9-9-9-24 on auto. just want to get this right before i begin the testing phase and start raising the numbers. Im really new at this and so far the guild looks like a huge help! Thanks for the awsome info and any help on this stupid question. : )
> 
> system;
> asus P8Z77-V Pro
> Intel I5 3570k
> corsair h60 cpu cooler
> corsair professional series gold AX850 psu
> Asus Nvidia GTX680 4gb
> NZXT Phantom full. loaded with fans


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Can you not just select the XMP profile? That's the easiest/best way to get the stock Ram settings set.


Yes you can go via XMP - but other than that that's normal.
The 2N is the COMMAND RATE - you should be able to see it in your bios. I wouldn't worry about it though, if it is on AUTO then it will probably be at 2N anyway.
Main thing is those timings and the speed (which you both got correctly)


----------



## BMart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Yes you can go via XMP - but other than that that's normal.
> The 2N is the COMMAND RATE - you should be able to see it in your bios. I wouldn't worry about it though, if it is on AUTO then it will probably be at 2N anyway.
> Main thing is those timings and the speed (which you both got correctly)


Actually the setting on auto had the command rate at 1. And the speed and timing at 1333mhz 9-9-9-24. Which led me to believe the auto settings were wrong. So are the correct numbers 1600mhz 10-10-10-24? still unsure on that fourth number as the searches i did only said the first 3, including the kingston website. Probably worrying too much but it's my first time doing this so better to be over cautious than under cautious your help is much appreciated!


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BMart*
> 
> I probably can! this is literally my first time in the bios and i just followed the guild so far. What tab is the XMP setting under, i will look my self in a min but u might save me some searching


Should be the Auto Overclock Tuner setting on the AI Tweaker page. Select XMP and then choose the profile you want (the 1600 one)


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Do I have to change anything else if I want to go past 4.4ghz other than the vcore?


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iwalkwithedead*
> 
> Do I have to change anything else if I want to go past 4.4ghz other than the vcore?


If you followed the guide, then you are correct. You just have to change the multiplier to what you want and keep increasing the vCore until you are stable. For most people the temps will stop you before the voltage does. You usually have to delid and have good cooling to end up worrying more about voltage than temps.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BMart*
> 
> Actually the setting on auto had the command rate at 1. And the speed and timing at 1333mhz 9-9-9-24. Which led me to believe the auto settings were wrong. So are the correct numbers 1600mhz 10-10-10-24? still unsure on that fourth number as the searches i did only said the first 3, including the kingston website. Probably worrying too much but it's my first time doing this so better to be over cautious than under cautious your help is much appreciated!


Ok looked it up - couldn't find much info.
But it runs at 1600 @ 10-10-10
OR 1333 @ 9-9-9

Stick to 10, leave the command rate to AUTO - it usually is 2N but 1N is actually better/faster - so if it is defaulting to 1N - then leave it at that.

As for the caution - you aren't risking anything to be honest - just remember the "max voltage" for ram is 1.65v, for your CPU is 1.55v, for your temps it's 95c (being on the safe side).
Anything below those and you run fine, you'll be more than "safe".

Follow the guide for your OC - and it would be helpful if you specified your specs via the rigbuilder (check the top of this page, to the right) where you add your PC to your signature. This is helpful for people seeing what PC you got in order to give you the right advice (ie my temp and voltage is based on IVY BRIDGE CPU's - but I'm assuming you got one as you're on this thread)

And if anyone helps you, do remember to hit that rep button to people!
See it as free love









PS. welcome to OCN


----------



## BMart

So far so good. 4.4 and still at 1.2v. passed the 15min prime 95 test as shown. gonna keep going


----------



## iwalkwithedead

I got bored again. OC at 4.5 on 1.285v will report back if all goes well of course.

EDIT: I think that I might buy some Coollaboratory Liquid Ultra


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BMart*
> 
> So far so good. 4.4 and still at 1.2v. passed the 15min prime 95 test as shown. gonna keep going


Nice, sorry for double posting. Just seen this


----------



## BMart

np dude! just board and screwing around, like yourself!








just passed 15min at 4.5, dtill no need to up the voltage. gonna keep going!
would love to hear how your tests go!


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







^^Check out what I downloaded ... xD

If it's stable ... [email protected] here I come


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BMart*
> 
> np dude! just board and screwing around, like yourself!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just passed 15min at 4.5, dtill no need to up the voltage. gonna keep going!
> would love to hear how your tests go!


Looking good dude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iwalkwithedead*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^Check out what I downloaded ... xD
> 
> If it's stable ... [email protected] here I come


that will be one way to destroy your CPU's stability








Yup folding is so damn intensive!

Why do you want to get CLU? Have you de-lidded? If not - then there's no point in CLU on the IHS over normal pastes like MX2/4 for example.


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Looking good dude
> that will be one way to destroy your CPU's stability
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup folding is so damn intensive!
> 
> Why do you want to get CLU? Have you de-lidded? If not - then there's no point in CLU on the IHS over normal pastes like MX2/4 for example.


I was going to delid but ... I think that I am going to wait, I want to get an i7. Was planning on waiting for haswell but, I don't really think it would be a huge difference from performance. There will be a difference but nothing to go crazy about so far.

I was going to fold but now I cannot so much, sold h100i, will be using the Evo 212 for a while, until I get a new build going for watercooling.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iwalkwithedead*
> 
> I was going to delid but ... I think that I am going to wait, I want to get an i7. Was planning on waiting for haswell but, I don't really think it would be a huge difference from performance. There will be a difference but nothing to go crazy about so far.
> 
> I was going to fold but now I cannot so much, sold h100i, will be using the Evo 212 for a while, until I get a new build going for watercooling.


Make sure you don't hit over 95c - with that evo 212.

As for the CLU - yup - no point in getting it if it is for ON THE DIE + CLU wiping off will most likely take off the markings off your CPU IHS - resulting in a void warranty.


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Make sure you don't hit over 95c - with that evo 212.
> 
> As for the CLU - yup - no point in getting it if it is for ON THE DIE + CLU wiping off will most likely take off the markings off your CPU IHS - resulting in a void warranty.


I don't think that I will be overclocking past 4.4ghz with the Evo 212, even though it's highly recommended cpu cooler, I rather just stick with what I have and if temps are anywhere near 95c I will just stick with stock until I sell the cpu and get the new build. xD

It's going to be a while before I get everything to WC though because I'm a noob and still doing a lot of research. I only have a few things in my mind and still checking out WC guides for beginners and such, asking questions.

Do they make a "Watercooling for Dummies"? lolz

Na, I am getting the gist of it, I have a few parts picked out already for the setup, still deciding on a few others.









I am going to OC the i7 for sure, maybe delip and/or lap if needed but not quite sure, just have to wait to see what happens in the future.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

With watercooling and a moderate oc like mine, you won't need to delid really.
Watercooling for noobs like myself I think starts at the h220


----------



## BMart

Ok so I think i reached my max with my current cooling options but it doesn't look bad!

a few questions i have..Do i go by the asus temp reading or the real temp, temp reading?
For some reason my mother board temp always shows 28 deg C.on asus temp sensor. Seems odd?
Does this look safe to run overnight. One core seems to run higher than the others hitting 97 deg C on real temp.
I do intend to go back to 4.6
or 4.7, which seemed like a solid oveclock for the temps and voltage readings i got
I Just wanted to see what my chip could do.








any thoughts, suggestions, or warnings would be appreciated. i did make a rig profile, let me know if u cant see it! Thanks again for all your help everyone!
i guess i screwed that up lol, sorry im learning


----------



## nature1ders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neekapp*
> 
> I just rebooted and all my bios settings reset themselves ***? Is this an issue with the new x77 1805 bios? I've reflashed once already if I'm having to continually reflash I want to return this board and move into another board. Is this issue happening with past bios firmwares? Been thinking of back flashing to the 1708, is this something others have done or tried?


I found out more about this bug. It's obviously related to their silly Overclocking Protection : ASUS C.P.R.(CPU Parameter Recall) which is supposed to reset the BIOS if the overclock you do fails. But what I've noticed is that in 1805 and I believe until 1504 it's highly reactive to the boot process being perfectly in sync.

If my DVI monitor is not on when I boot it can be interpreted as a failed overclock and the CPU Parameter Recall function resets everything.

If I reset the boot process in the middle it's interpreted as a failed overclock and resets everything.

If other components have issues like not immediately being registered during boot, then RESET here we come.

ASUS should've fixed this or offered us an option to disable it because it's seriously aggravating me.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Bmart:
The Asus thing is for your chipset/motherboard temperatures. Those are vastly different from your cpu temps. Thus trust real or core temp for that.
97c is above the comfort zone to be honest, I wouldn't let it run overnight as prime tends to increase in temperatures over time as your cpu is constantly being used.


----------



## BMart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Bmart:
> The Asus thing is for your chipset/motherboard temperatures. Those are vastly different from your cpu temps. Thus trust real or core temp for that.
> 97c is above the comfort zone to be honest, I wouldn't let it run overnight as prime tends to increase in temperatures over time as your cpu is constantly being used.


Ok thanks. thats what i was thinking. I will run it at 4.7 and 1.235v. looks like a much more comfortable oc


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Very good oc at that speed if you can get it stable


----------



## BMart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Very good oc at that speed if you can get it stable


raised it to 1.245 gonna run 8 hrs. still seems like a good number if it passes. will update this evening!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BMart*
> 
> raised it to 1.245 gonna run 8 hrs. still seems like a good number if it passes. will update this evening!


Indeed it is


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nature1ders*
> 
> I found out more about this bug. It's obviously related to their silly Overclocking Protection : ASUS C.P.R.(CPU Parameter Recall) which is supposed to reset the BIOS if the overclock you do fails. But what I've noticed is that in 1805 and I believe until 1504 it's highly reactive to the boot process being perfectly in sync.
> 
> If my DVI monitor is not on when I boot it can be interpreted as a failed overclock and the CPU Parameter Recall function resets everything.
> 
> If I reset the boot process in the middle it's interpreted as a failed overclock and resets everything.
> 
> If other components have issues like not immediately being registered during boot, then RESET here we come.
> 
> ASUS should've fixed this or offered us an option to disable it because it's seriously aggravating me.


Interesting, thanks for the information. Mine has done this with 1805 and the 1708 bios so, my board just hates being OC'd lolz


----------



## BMart

ok. made it through 45min then left for work with prime running. Came home to windows log in well i guess im not lucky enough to pass first 10h stress test. putting voltage to 1.255 and running. is a .010 increase too much at a time for this form of testing? this is after 15min prime test passed?
also can someone tell me y the faces dont seam to work when i use them?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BMart*
> 
> ok. made it through 45min then left for work with prime running. Came home to windows log in well i guess im not lucky enough to pass first 10h stress test. putting voltage to 1.255 and running. is a .010 increase too much at a time for this form of testing? this is after 15min prime test passed?


You can run at 1.4v for an indefinite amount of time, without possible degradation - is your question: Does it matter if I run at 1.255?
As long as your temps are under 95c you're fine.

How long was work? When did it fail?
DO yourself a favour, check in event viewer AND get BlueScreenView in order to see if you had a BSOD and the event details.


----------



## BMart

Ok i will do that, not sure how long it ran as my cpu reset. To clarify my question, i was wondering if increasing by 0.010 after a fail as opposed to 0.005 to save time. my thought is if it passes ant an increase of 0.010 i can always dial it back .005 and try again to get that slightly lower voltage.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BMart*
> 
> Ok i will do that, not sure how long it ran as my cpu reset. To clarify my question, i was wondering if increasing by 0.010 after a fail as opposed to 0.005 to save time. my thought is if it passes ant an increase of 0.010 i can always dial it back .005 and try again to get that slightly lower voltage.


You can increase it to 1.3v if you wanted to but that wouldn't give you the lowest temps and vcore you can get for your OC - put it that way


----------



## BMart

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






ok so here is the info you suggested i get. Looks like the test didn't last much over an hour. what does this error mean, should i keep raising the voltage, or is another problem present? Thanks again for your advice!
Looks like unstable ram code


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BMart*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok so here is the info you suggested i get. Looks like the test didn't last much over an hour. what does this error mean, should i keep raising the voltage, or is another problem present? Thanks again for your advice!
> Looks like unstable ram code


made sure all your drivers are up-to-date?

Doesn't look vcore related - however IMC is on the CPU, and that needs volts to communicate with the RAM - and that could be down to it.
A suggestion I have for anyone with a new system:
Stress test everything on STOCK, and then begin OC'ing.

You can try raising the vcore, but if you start getting to the 1.3v level, might be worth going to stock and checking everything is running fine on stock.


----------



## BMart

ok cheers, i think my ram timings may be entered slightly incorrect. my ram is is apparently good at 9-9-9-24 or 10-10-10-??????(had 27 here instead of 24, was pretty sure i seen that figure somewhere but its probably wrong. im gonna retest with the setting at 9-9-9-24 which seems to be the auto settings. Does this sound like it could be it? going to run a test and will update. Running tests at stock sounds like an awsome bit of advice to test your hardware out of the box. Wish i thought of it


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BMart*
> 
> ok cheers, i think my ram timings may be entered slightly incorrect. my ram is is apparently good at 9-9-9-24 or 10-10-10-??????(had 27 here instead of 24, was pretty sure i seen that figure somewhere but its probably wrong. im gonna retest with the setting at 9-9-9-24 which seems to be the auto settings. Does this sound like it could be it? going to run a test and will update. Running tests at stock sounds like an awsome bit of advice to test your hardware out of the box. Wish i thought of it


Ok put them to auto and be done with it - no idea.


----------



## BMart

It seems it was the timings. Sorry to ask questions without posting my hardware. Thought i entered all that but it didn't save or something. also loading some pics of my build. Passed 2hrs at 2.55(actually runs at 2.68). Now that i got this stupid ram thing sorted out i can probably get a couple notches down. Totally new at this obviously, so thanks again for anwsering my stupid noob questions.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BMart*
> 
> ok cheers, i think my ram timings may be entered slightly incorrect. my ram is is apparently good at 9-9-9-24 or 10-10-10-??????(had 27 here instead of 24, was pretty sure i seen that figure somewhere but its probably wrong. im gonna retest with the setting at 9-9-9-24 which seems to be the auto settings. Does this sound like it could be it? going to run a test and will update. Running tests at stock sounds like an awsome bit of advice to test your hardware out of the box. Wish i thought of it


Sorry, haven't been keeping up, can you catch me up? Is this rig completely stable at stock settings? Have just tried using XMP for the ram instead of typing in the settings, does that help?


----------



## BMart

Just checked on the test, one worker stopped at 3 hrs 52min, others were still going at 6hrs and 3 min Sounds like i may be close. This was running at 4.7 with 1.256v. I never did go back to stock, i just fixed the ram timings ran prime for 2 hrs and it was good. So i decreased the voltage by 0.005 and was trying again. Im going to go back up to 2.261 and run it again when i go to work today.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BMart*
> 
> Just checked on the test, one worker stopped at 3 hrs 52min, others were still going at 6hrs and 3 min Sounds like i may be close. This was running at 4.7 with 1.256v. I never did go back to stock, i just fixed the ram timings ran prime for 2 hrs and it was good. So i decreased the voltage by 0.005 and was trying again. Im going to go back up to 2.261 and run it again when i go to work today.


yeah if one worker stops = unstable, doesn't matter if the others keep going. At least 4hrs is a good mark.
Increasing the vcore by 2 notches should possibly do it.
What are your temperatures like? I hope you're monitoring them.


----------



## malmental

I'm just now finding this thread...


----------



## BMart

tems are looking good, all under 80 c, average 70-75 at max load. I will post a screen shoot of real temp and cpu-z and stuff after work. Fingers crossed!


----------



## BMart

I just found this thread a few days ago. Its awesome, the people here are vary helpful and generally pretty quick with an anwser for you!


----------



## justanoldman

This post is addressed to anyone viewing this thread.

Many times people don't want to register at another website so they just view as guests. Chances are you will save yourself a lot of time if you just take a minute to register and ask questions.

On this thread there are no dumb questions, if you knew what you were doing already you would not need a guide. Ask whatever you want, unlike many other sites and other threads, even the "dumbest" questions are ok here. The only thing we ask is to read the guide first.

On most threads you would be considered rude or annoying if you ask a question, don't receive any response, and try to ask again. That is not the case here, if we accidentally skipped your question or you still don't understand, ask again. When you are following many threads and get behind you have to read very quickly so it is easy to unintentionally skip a question here or there. Get skipped or don't understand, ask again.


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> This post is addressed to anyone viewing this thread.
> 
> Many times people don't want to register at another website so they just view as guests. Chances are you will save yourself a lot of time if you just take a minute to register and ask questions.
> 
> On this thread there are no dumb questions, if you knew what you were doing already you would not need a guide. Ask whatever you want, unlike many other sites and other threads, even the "dumbest" questions are ok here. The only thing we ask is to read the guide first.
> 
> On most threads you would be considered rude or annoying if you ask a question, don't receive any response, and try to ask again. That is not the case here, if we accidentally skipped your question or you still don't understand, ask again. When you are following many threads and get behind you have to read very quickly so it is easy to unintentionally skip a question here or there. Get skipped or don't understand, ask again.


Yes indeed.


----------



## inedenimadam

I do not own an ASUS board, I own a ASRock ext4, which has been reported to misrepresent VCore as much as .08 for some and .056 by me when measured with a DMM. I am trying to conduct a cross platform LLC VCORE reporting experiment. If anybody in this forum has an i5-3570k, an Asus board with Load Line Calibration options in BIOS, and a DMM and you know how to use it, please PM me. It would be helpful if you are currently stable at 4.5Ghz, 4.6 or 4.7Ghz and are not pushing more than 1.4 or exceeding 90C, although really the only requirement is a DMM and LLC options in BIOS, I can always rerun tests on my side to match your current overclock.

Thanks in advance,
Kyle


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> I do not own an ASUS board, I own a ASRock ext4, which has been reported to misrepresent VCore as much as .08 for some and .056 by me when measured with a DMM. I am trying to conduct a cross platform LLC VCORE reporting experiment. If anybody in this forum has an i5-3570k, an Asus board with Load Line Calibration options in BIOS, and a DMM and you know how to use it, please PM me. It would be helpful if you are currently stable at 4.5Ghz, 4.6 or 4.7Ghz and are not pushing more than 1.4 or exceeding 90C, although really the only requirement is a DMM and LLC options in BIOS, I can always rerun tests on my side to match your current overclock.
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> Kyle


I don't have any form of significant data set, but I do have a digital multimeter. My P8Z77-V Pro would send about .020 to .030 more than I would manually set it bios. My Maximus V Formula sends less than .010 more, and is one of the reasons I like it. This is with LLC at Ultra High which is 75%, the second highest setting and closest to zero vdroop.

Don't know if you have seen it, but go about halfway down the first post in the thread link below and you will see a chart that lists the real and software readings for various LLC:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1247413/ivy-bridge-overclocking-guide-with-ln2-guide-at-the-end


----------



## Neekapp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> depends on your motherboard, but my noobtooth z77, has an option under the boot option screen to have advanced mode enabled as default rather than EZ.
> But EZ mode has nothing to do with what you described.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> No sure what you mean by too high of an offset. It is just math, if you have a low VID then your offset will be higher than someone with a high VID to get to the same voltage. Personally I use a +.220 and have no issues, but that is to get me to about 1.41v.
> As far as I know the Asus bios bug is there for the current and previous bios revisions. We are waiting for the fix they said they have - don't know when it will be released, hopefully soon.
> 
> Any issues with bios settings not following through or seeming to change on their own, means reflash bios. I know it is a pain, but not much to do about except wait for the new bios to be released. Once you find your overclock and stoop getting instabilities and changing bios, you won't see the bug anymore.


Thanks for the input and help guys, I just went back to the 1708 BIOS and flashed it 4 times before I continued to do anymore overclocking. Managed to find myself sitting at 4.5GHz @ 1.22vcore which I'm pretty happy with. 79C was the max temp hit during a 14 hour Prime95 run and tried for more I mean who wouldn't want more power, but couldn't find a stable 4.6GHz. Was failing either on voltages and sometimes RAM so I just stayed stuck at 4.5GHz. Trial and error on BIOS and mad flashing found myself with 1GHz overclock. Thanks again


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> I don't have any form of significant data set, but I do have a digital multimeter. My P8Z77-V Pro would send about .020 to .030 more than I would manually set it bios. My Maximus V Formula sends less than .010 more, and is one of the reasons I like it. This is with LLC at Ultra High which is 75%, the second highest setting and closest to zero vdroop.
> 
> Don't know if you have seen it, but go about halfway down the first post in the thread link below and you will see a chart that lists the real and software readings for various LLC:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1247413/ivy-bridge-overclocking-guide-with-ln2-guide-at-the-end


Thanks!


----------



## Radmanhs

what voltage should my 3770k be hitting about at 4.5ghz? rig in sig

it seems like its really high, im getting 1.336v...


----------



## Forceman

That sounds about right for 4.5, something in the 1.3 to 1.35 range is pretty common.


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Getting a i7 soon, too good of a sale to pass up at MicroCenter. Saturday xD


----------



## Radmanhs

ya, those sales are amazing... if only a microcenter was near me...

*cough* iwalkwithedead *cough* join my clubs *cough*


----------



## Totally Dubbed

4.5 average is 1.25.
Low is 1.12
High is over 1.35


----------



## Radmanhs

dang... i must have a bad cpu, stable at 0.060-5 offset i believe at 4.5


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Offset is something else and should be judged on what you're running.
P95 offset for me was +0.045
But folding offset had to be +0.07


----------



## BMart

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






Ok so here it is! passed 8 hrs on prime. 4.7 @ 1.265 bios setting(1.272 cpu-z reading(is this difference normal?)
So can i call this stable now?
What is with the asus warning in the bottom right of picture, see it every time i come back after a long test?
is motherboard temp on asus sensor something to worry about?it shows 60c but its red.
And is it normal for 1 core to always run hotter then the others?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BMart*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok so here it is! passed 8 hrs on prime. 4.7 @ 1.265 bios setting(1.272 cpu-z reading(is this difference normal?)
> So can i call this stable now?
> What is with the asus warning in the bottom right of picture, see it every time i come back after a long test?
> is motherboard temp on asus sensor something to worry about?it shows 60c but its red.
> And is it normal for 1 core to always run hotter then the others?


1. that is stable
2. The overshooting of the vcore means your LLC is too high. You have it on ULTRA HIGH right? Put that down to HIGH (lower than what's in the OP) as that's why it is overcompensating for vdroop. Your vcore in CPUZ UNDER LOAD should be as NEAR as the one you put in the bios - thus 1.265 - on load should be around 1.261 for example, and on idle like 1.05v
3. Asus is being ******ed as usual - ignore those warnings and switch that one off. I had warnings for having 127c on my CPU socket. Just asus ait suite 2 being well...asus.
4. Although you are stable, what I would do is drop LLC, then run P95 for another 1hr - see what your vcore and VID is at.
Then after doing that, and if it is at 1.265 (or near enough) - then you can switch from MANUAL to offset -> see my signature for a full explanation on that.


----------



## BMart

Sweet will do! Thanks for the quick response . Do u ever sleep? Or do you blog and and answer these questions in your sleep?


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BMart*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok so here it is! passed 8 hrs on prime. 4.7 @ 1.265 bios setting(1.272 cpu-z reading(is this difference normal?)
> So can i call this stable now?
> What is with the asus warning in the bottom right of picture, see it every time i come back after a long test?
> is motherboard temp on asus sensor something to worry about?it shows 60c but its red.
> And is it normal for 1 core to always run hotter then the others?


8 hours is sort of stable, it is fine if you are just doing regular stuff with your machine and you can handle the occasional instability. I have lost track of how many times Prime workers have stopped between 8 and 24 hours. So if it passes 8 hours you may be stable, or may be .010 away yet.

As TD sated, you can try a lower LLC. Each board is a little different and you have to try it and see what happens. If you lower it your voltage at load will be lower so you will need a higher manual or offset setting in bios to compensate.

One of my cores is always hotter than the others, it is normal to have 5 to 7c difference between the high and low core.

I don't even install AI Suite anymore, but you can shut off those warnings from the settings if you want.

Two things:
This how to get your rig in your posts:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1258253/how-to-put-your-rig-in-your-sig

And the Real Temp in the first post here is better because it has a VID reading.


----------



## BMart

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BMart*
> 
> Sweet will do! Thanks for the quick response . Do u ever sleep? Or do you blog and and answer these questions in your sleep?


haha I game & make videos like these:





And always chat


----------



## BMart

Sweet nice video, you would school me at that game!
so i tried lowering the LLC.....
BIOS setting on 1.260

LLC on Ultra High: Idle is 1.264vcore 0.8506 VID
Load is 1.264-1.272vcore(even fluctuation) 1.1559 VID

LLC on high Idle is 1.264vcore 0.8506 VID
Load is 1.240vcore 1.1609 VID

Conclution: definitely need to leave the llc on ultra. The drop at load on high seems way more significant than the increase on ultra.
LLC seems to only effect load performance.
Questions:
Quote:


> on load should be around 1.261 for example, and on idle like 1.05v


this is after i take manual off right? should it be running 2.60 idle if the setting is on manual?
On ultra at 2.60(the setting that already passed 8hr prime test.) would my manual vcore be 1.260 or half way between 1.264 and 1.272.......?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

No the voltage I state is on load. Thus you're right with ultra being the best option for you in that respect.
Your manual vcore is your bios one.
Your vid is the one on load, and the most occurring one out of the two voltages mentioned.
Hopefully that makes sense lol


----------



## Radmanhs

i have a prob, some reason everything on my system is normal except for my frequency it is sitting at max, while occationally dropping down a bit. i did everything people told me to do but no change

this is the thread i started.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1370092/why-isnt-my-3770k-idling-normally/0_50#post_19501261


----------



## BMart

Alright i think im good to go! Are there any last tests i should run after offset is entered? otherwise its getting the bf3 test








thanks again for your help on this i learned alot!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BMart*
> 
> Alright i think im good to go! Are there any last tests i should run after offset is entered? otherwise its getting the bf3 test
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks again for your help on this i learned alot!


nop - that's it








Offset should be stable with given calculations - then your next test is just using the pc


----------



## BMart

Sweet thanks! 4.7 at 1.26 sounds like a decent chip. might go for 4.8 if i get board but i spent enough time for now.


----------



## markallen1988

Is 4.3 GHZ stable at 1.2V running Prime 95 blend test for one hour good enough on a 3770K? I tried lowering the voltage more, but kept getting BSODs. I am also curious how to set up an offset so my CPU only runs at 1.2V when in turbo mode, instead of full time. Highest temp was 77C, seems pretty bad for a 3770K with a Noctua NH-D14. I am new to this, so feedback and advice would be much appreciated. Mobo is an Asus p8Z77-V Pro/Thunderbolt.


----------



## lukeman3000

I was reading the guide and it seems very thorough, but I have two questions:

1. You say in the process of overlocking, to increase the voltage by "a notch". How much is "a notch", and how much can I safely increase it to (max)?

2. When I saw that you have Intel Speedstep enabled, I started wondering about the legitimacy of the information. I wouldn't think that you would want Speedstep enabled for maximum stability/OC purposes...


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lukeman3000*
> 
> I was reading the guide and it seems very thorough, but I have two questions:
> 
> 1. You say in the process of overlocking, to increase the voltage by "a notch". How much is "a notch", and how much can I safely increase it to (max)?
> 
> 2. When I saw that you have Intel Speedstep enabled, I started wondering about the legitimacy of the information. I wouldn't think that you would want Speedstep enabled for maximum stability/OC purposes...


A notch normally means one step if the value supports it (some boards only allow offsets in increments of +0.005 for example), otherwise it generally just means a small amount. There is no "safe" maximum voltage, but most people are comfortable with 1.35V to 1.4V for Ivy.

The power saving stuff (EIST and C1E) work perfectly fine with Sandy and Ivy overclocking.


----------



## lukeman3000

Another question -

I have read several overclocking guides but I am still trying to process, digest, and interpret everything in a way that is meaningful and understandable to me.

To that end, here's my current understanding of the overclocking procedure:

With Ivy Bridge:

1. Increase multiplier (by a certain amount)?
2. Reboot
3. Stress test
4. If stable/happy with OC, you're done
5. If unstable/not happy with OC, increase voltage by small amount and repeat steps

Is this basically the long and short of it? From what I'm understanding, with Ivy Bridge, multiplier and core voltage are really the only two things that need to be altered. Is this correct, or not so much?

Also, it's my understanding that I can not even touch the memory until I'm done overclocking the CPU -- at that point, can I simply use the XMP profiles like I was before, or do I need to do something manual to the memory settings? I don't really care to overclock my memory.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lukeman3000*
> 
> Another question -
> 
> I have read several overclocking guides but I am still trying to process, digest, and interpret everything in a way that is meaningful and understandable to me.
> 
> To that end, here's my current understanding of the overclocking procedure:
> 
> With Ivy Bridge:
> 
> 1. Increase multiplier (by a certain amount)?
> 2. Reboot
> 3. Stress test
> 4. If stable/happy with OC, you're done
> 5. If unstable/not happy with OC, increase voltage by small amount and repeat steps
> 
> Is this basically the long and short of it? From what I'm understanding, with Ivy Bridge, multiplier and core voltage are really the only two things that need to be altered. Is this correct, or not so much?
> 
> Also, it's my understanding that I can not even touch the memory until I'm done overclocking the CPU -- at that point, can I simply use the XMP profiles like I was before, or do I need to do something manual to the memory settings? I don't really care to overclock my memory.


That's it in a nutshell, but you might also need to adjust the LLC setting (once you get above 4.4 or so it becomes an issue, normally). As long as your memory is 1600 I would go ahead and run the XMP profile from the beginning - it is only with highly clocked stuff that I would wait until the emd to run it at the rated speed.


----------



## lukeman3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> That's it in a nutshell, but you might also need to adjust the LLC setting (once you get above 4.4 or so it becomes an issue, normally). As long as your memory is 1600 I would go ahead and run the XMP profile from the beginning - it is only with highly clocked stuff that I would wait until the emd to run it at the rated speed.


Nice.

So as far as the LLC goes, it helps to prevent vdroop (voltage droop) which occurs when a processor is placed under a heavy load..

So by turning LLC to "extreme" or something similar, we are trying to prevent that voltage droop from occurring, thus (possibly) causing a crash?

Or am I completely misunderstanding this?

Also, is LLC adjustment usually done via a drop-down menu with words like light, medium, extreme, or is it a numerical adjustment? Is it pretty simple -- i.e., just one value that you're adjusting?

I know this is a lot of questions, but also, why isn't LLC jacked up to begin with? Why don't we just turn it to extreme by default to prevent voltage droops in the first place? I have a feeling I'm not properly understanding the issue.


----------



## Forceman

That's exactly what LLC is, and what it does. The reason not to put it all the way up is that it counteracts the Vdroop by adding voltage, so if it is turned up too high it'll overcorrect and increase the voltage instead of just stopping the Vdroop, and that can be bad for the VRMs and the CPU.

Every motherboard has a different way of setting it, some are names, some percent, some levels. Your best bet is to pick something in the middle of the range, like High, as a start and then increase it as needed.


----------



## squarebox

Hi guys, this is my first try at overclocking. I'm not sure if I'm doing this right but I'm managed to get my 3770k to 4.2Ghz @ 1.16v and temps hitting 70 degrees with load in a country with a 27-33 degree ambient temperature even at night. Getting about 40-43 degrees on idle and 50ish while gaming.

It's stable for now and will be doing a 24hr p95 over the weekends.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *squarebox*
> 
> Hi guys, this is my first try at overclocking. I'm not sure if I'm doing this right but I'm managed to get my 3770k to 4.2Ghz @ 1.16v and temps hitting 70 degrees with load in a country with a 27-33 degree ambient temperature even at night. Getting about 40-43 degrees on idle and 50ish while gaming.
> 
> It's stable for now and will be doing a 24hr p95 over the weekends.


If you follow the guide carefully, then you should be good.
33c ambient as in your room temp, no air conditioning? Those temps seem a little high for your cooler, but if you are running your computer in a 30c room that would make sense. If your numbers are stable, I think you have room to move up to 4.3 or 4.4 if you want, depending on how your chip reacts.


----------



## squarebox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> If you follow the guide carefully, then you should be good.
> 33c ambient as in your room temp, no air conditioning? Those temps seem a little high for your cooler, but if you are running your computer in a 30c room that would make sense. If your numbers are stable, I think you have room to move up to 4.3 or 4.4 if you want, depending on how your chip reacts.


Temp reading are taken from HWmonitor. I guess it's not as accurate as Realtemp. I will compare a reading from Realtemp tonight.

I've only tweaked the Vcore so far. I dont have air conditioning and the average room ambient temp is rarely below 30C. I only see <30C when it's raining. The worst part is that the temp I've mentioned are during night. Not sure if humidity affects the temps but it's >70% here.


----------



## nature1ders

Here's a list you can scratch off that I made, easier to keep track of what settings you changed. Also I did alter a few things to disable Intel SpeedStep and stuff since with a fixed voltage it's useless. I also downgraded to 1504 from 1805 in the hopes it will stop the constant resetting due to the silly CPU Parameter Recall in the BIOS.

Overclocking Guide.txt 3k .txt file


----------



## lukeman3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nature1ders*
> 
> Here's a list you can scratch off that I made, easier to keep track of what settings you changed. Also I did alter a few things to disable Intel SpeedStep and stuff since with a fixed voltage it's useless. I also downgraded to 1504 from 1805 in the hopes it will stop the constant resetting due to the silly CPU Parameter Recall in the BIOS.
> 
> Overclocking Guide.txt 3k .txt file


You know where it says to set the "desired overclock" in the CPU power management settings? Is that necessary, or can I leave it at auto? What does it do?


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lukeman3000*
> 
> You know where it says to set the "desired overclock" in the CPU power management settings? Is that necessary, or can I leave it at auto? What does it do?


I would recommend following the guide on page one.
You manually type in what multiplier you want for your overclock. If you want to start testing 4.2 then you type in 42 for the CPU Ratio in cpu management. That setting will carry through to the first page of Extreme Tweaker.

You need to decide where you want to start testing. The 4.2 to 4.4 range is usually where people try for the firs time.


----------



## lukeman3000

Well, I'd love to start testing, except there's a known issue with the multiplier which is preventing me from doing anything.

Basically, any multiplier changes I make are not reflected in the OS (such as when looking at CPU-Z). In other words, if I change my multiplier from 43 to 44, it will show as 43 in CPU-Z.

It is extremely frustrating. The only way to "fix" it is to clear CMOS and load "optimized defaults". After that, I can change the multiplier - once. Any subsequent changes are not reflected in the OS until another CMOS reset.

According to that thread I linked to, a fix is on the way, but that was announced over two weeks ago. I'm currently running bios version 1805 and I'm going to roll back to 1708 to see if the issue is still present. Pretty damn frustrating. I just installed an Antec 620 on my CPU and I'm on spring break, so it's a perfect time to get my overclock tuned up and dialed in. Too bad I can't do it.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lukeman3000*
> 
> Well, I'd love to start testing, except there's a known issue with the multiplier which is preventing me from doing anything.
> 
> Basically, any multiplier changes I make are not reflected in the OS (such as when looking at CPU-Z). In other words, if I change my multiplier from 43 to 44, it will show as 43 in CPU-Z.
> 
> It is extremely frustrating. The only way to "fix" it is to clear CMOS and load "optimized defaults". After that, I can change the multiplier - once. Any subsequent changes are not reflected in the OS until another CMOS reset.
> 
> According to that thread I linked to, a fix is on the way, but that was announced over two weeks ago. I'm currently running bios version 1805 and I'm going to roll back to 1708 to see if the issue is still present. Pretty damn frustrating. I just installed an Antec 620 on my CPU and I'm on spring break, so it's a perfect time to get my overclock tuned up and dialed in. Too bad I can't do it.


That's actually funny, I am the one of the first people to start pointing out the bug at the beginning of Jan. After testing a lot, I believe I am also the one who figured out how to deal with it.

Trust me, I have been dealing with this bug longer than most anyone, and it is not a big deal. You just have to know how to deal with it. Clear CMOS by itself is pointless and whoever told you that was mistaken. You can use the current bios, just follow this procedure.

Download the bios file, use the renamer utility to name it correctly, and place the renamed file on a USB stick. Shut your machine down, but leave the power plugged in. Place the USB stick in your designated flashback usb port then hold the flashback button for three seconds until the light starts blinking. Wait a few minutes for it to finish. Now you can push the clear cmos button if you wish.

Start the machine up and you are good to go. Before doing this, export your saved profiles to the usb stick because you will lose all your settings and profiles. Once the procedure is done you can reload your saved profiles from the usb. The saved profiles will work as long as you are reflashing the same bios version.

You will be able to make several changes to bios before encountering the bug again. It all depends on how much instability you create. A way to minimize that is work backwards with your vCore instead of upwards. Eventually when the bug pops up again, just follow the reflash instructions again.


----------



## lukeman3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> That's actually funny, I am the one of the first people to start pointing out the bug at the beginning of Jan. After testing a lot, I believe I am also the one who figured out how to deal with it.
> 
> Trust me, I have been dealing with this bug longer than most anyone, and it is not a big deal. You just have to know how to deal with it. Clear CMOS by itself is pointless and whoever told you that was mistaken. You can use the current bios, just follow this procedure.
> 
> Download the bios file, use the renamer utility to name it correctly, and place the renamed file on a USB stick. Shut your machine down, but leave the power plugged in. Place the USB stick in your designated flashback usb port then hold the flashback button for three seconds until the light starts blinking. Wait a few minutes for it to finish. Now you can push the clear cmos button if you wish.
> 
> Start the machine up and you are good to go. Before doing this, export your saved profiles to the usb stick because you will lose all your settings and profiles. Once the procedure is done you can reload your saved profiles from the usb. The saved profiles will work as long as you are reflashing the same bios version.
> 
> You will be able to make several changes to bios before encountering the bug again. It all depends on how much instability you create. A way to minimize that is work backwards with your vCore instead of upwards. Eventually when the bug pops up again, just follow the reflash instructions again.


That's interesting, and thanks for the information, but I don't think we should just have to "deal with it"...

So after reflashing the bios, you're saying that I should be able to raise the multiplier a few times before getting stuck again? Hmm.

Well, I downgraded one bios revision and so far I've been able to raise the multiplier a couple times, but maybe I just haven't encountered the bug yet. ASUS really needs to fix this.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lukeman3000*
> 
> That's interesting, and thanks for the information, but I don't think we should just have to "deal with it"...
> 
> So after reflashing the bios, you're saying that I should be able to raise the multiplier a few times before getting stuck again? Hmm.
> 
> Well, I downgraded one bios revision and so far I've been able to raise the multiplier a couple times, but maybe I just haven't encountered the bug yet. ASUS really needs to fix this.


Agreed, I hope they fix it soon. Once you are done testing and find your stable oc you don't see it anymore. It just affects you when you are making changes to bios and creating instability while testing. You should be fine on either of the last two bios while they work on the new one.

How many changes you can make before encountering it is not known, I believe it depends on how much instability you create. Just be on the lookout for it, if you see it, reflash.


----------



## lukeman3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Agreed, I hope they fix it soon. Once you are done testing and find your stable oc you don't see it anymore. It just affects you when you are making changes to bios and creating instability while testing. You should be fine on either of the last two bios while they work on the new one.
> 
> How many changes you can make before encountering it is not known, I believe it depends on how much instability you create. Just be on the lookout for it, if you see it, reflash.


\

However, once they release the new bios that corrects the issue (assuming the do), I will have to basically re-do my OC, no?


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lukeman3000*
> 
> \
> 
> However, once they release the new bios that corrects the issue (assuming the do), I will have to basically re-do my OC, no?


No you will not have to redo it, unless they make some sort of major change that would affect all of us, which is highly unlikely. It is always best to retest your oc whenever a new bios comes out. Most of the time it works just fine. Occasionally I have heard that people can go down a notch in vCore, but usually it is just the same.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lukeman3000*
> 
> However, once they release the new bios that corrects the issue (assuming the do), I will have to basically re-do my OC, no?


Probably cruel to say it, but welcome to Asus roulette. On the one hand you usually get the performance edge, but on the downside, not quite so great support.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Haha agreed with the above


----------



## tamagoR

Hi,

I was wondering if anyone could take a look at my settings to see if everything is good? I overlocked it to 4.5 at 12.05 V. So far I'm 10 hours into Prime95 and everything has been stable. My only concern is that the AI Suite showed a few +12/+5/+3.3 red warnings a few times. I think maybe my Vcore is a little low? I'm not sure. If everything looks good and Prime95 passes 12 hours, I can convert the manual Vcore to offset via the guide on page 1 correct?

Thanks!!!


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tamagoR*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I was wondering if anyone could take a look at my settings to see if everything is good? I overlocked it to 4.5 at 12.05 V. So far I'm 10 hours into Prime95 and everything has been stable. My only concern is that the AI Suite showed a few +12/+5/+3.3 red warnings a few times. I think maybe my Vcore is a little low? I'm not sure. If everything looks good and Prime95 passes 12 hours, I can convert the manual Vcore to offset via the guide on page 1 correct?
> 
> Thanks!!!


Looks good. Don't pay any attention to AI Suite warnings, they always have some crazy low or high readings that are not real. Just look at your Hardware Monitor and Real Temp to make sure your temps are under control.

Low vCore is good, you seem to have a nice chip there. The lower the vCore that is needed the better and more coveted the chip.

If you are happy with 4.5 and don't want to go higher, then yes you can switch to offset. Based on your temps you can go for 4.6 or maybe 4.7, but only if that is something you want. You will need to test your offset again when you get to that point. It is not uncommon to have to make small adjustments to your vCore when going to offset.


----------



## justanoldman

TamagoR,
Sorry just realized two things. First you should update your Prime95 to version 27.9.

And second, welcome to OCN, I didn't notice that was your first post.

Here is how to get your rig in your posts:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1258253/how-to-put-your-rig-in-your-sig

Please feel free to hit the rep+ button on the first post here if Swag's guide was helpful to you.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

And people should rep you too for your help you provide daily here!


----------



## BMart

Hello again oc guru's. Just had a quick question with regards to event viewer warnings at start up.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






there are over 30 consecutive kernel PnP warnings and one Service Control Manager error? Is this instability related to the oc or just something funny with windows. 12 hr Prime 95 run has passed at 1.260, i tried raising the vcore to 1.275 and the warnings still occur . Should i raise this further? even if the prime test passed at 1.26?
Thanks again for any info!


----------



## Binkz

My overclock is stable at 1.336v for 4.4ghz, but as soon as i go to use the offset voltage setting, i start getting problems again.
As if its the low voltage thats the issue rather than the high voltage.

Has anybody struck this before?


----------



## Forceman

Is it crashing at idle or something? You can try disabling C3 and C6 if so, and you should check your idle Vcore. If you are using really high LLC settings you can end up with an offset that is too low at idle or in lightly loaded situations and get crashes that way. Lower settings of LLC are generally better for offsets, especially if you end up with a negative offset.


----------



## Binkz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Is it crashing at idle or something? You can try disabling C3 and C6 if so, and you should check your idle Vcore. If you are using really high LLC settings you can end up with an offset that is too low at idle or in lightly loaded situations and get crashes that way. Lower settings of LLC are generally better for offsets, especially if you end up with a negative offset.


yes at shutdown and while idling doing basic stuff.
thanks ill see what i can do reduce LLC increase offset and turn off C3 and C6


----------



## tamagoR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Looks good. Don't pay any attention to AI Suite warnings, they always have some crazy low or high readings that are not real. Just look at your Hardware Monitor and Real Temp to make sure your temps are under control.
> 
> Low vCore is good, you seem to have a nice chip there. The lower the vCore that is needed the better and more coveted the chip.
> 
> If you are happy with 4.5 and don't want to go higher, then yes you can switch to offset. Based on your temps you can go for 4.6 or maybe 4.7, but only if that is something you want. You will need to test your offset again when you get to that point. It is not uncommon to have to make small adjustments to your vCore when going to offset.


Thanks for the feedback! I'll play around with the offset and see how that goes! And I have actually been lurking for like years now haha


----------



## Waperboy

I tried a cautious little overclock, 4.3GHz, by simply just upping the multipliers to 43, for CPU and Turbo.
Mem on XMP, everything else pretty much stock settings, no changes to voltage settings or anything else. (Voltage is stock, set to positive offset auto)

I get a nice 1.6GHz idle frequency, and full load peaks at 74 degrees Celcius for the hottest core, and stable 4.3GHz.

This seemed a little too easy, but works just as I like it, low idle freq, and nice overclocked load freq, and ok temps. Should I be doing something more?


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waperboy*
> 
> I tried a cautious little overclock, 4.3GHz, by simply just upping the multipliers to 43, for CPU and Turbo.
> Mem on XMP, everything else pretty much stock settings, no changes to voltage settings or anything else. (Voltage is stock, set to positive offset auto)
> 
> I get a nice 1.6GHz idle frequency, and full load peaks at 74 degrees Celcius for the hottest core, and stable 4.3GHz.
> 
> This seemed a little too easy, but works just as I like it, low idle freq, and nice overclocked load freq, and ok temps. Should I be doing something more?


set your Phase Control to Optimized and LLC to Regular, Disable Spread Spectrum, Thermal Duty Control to set your HWMonitor
(fan speeds and such). there are more but try those first and report back the results..


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waperboy*
> 
> I tried a cautious little overclock, 4.3GHz, by simply just upping the multipliers to 43, for CPU and Turbo.
> Mem on XMP, everything else pretty much stock settings, no changes to voltage settings or anything else. (Voltage is stock, set to positive offset auto)
> 
> I get a nice 1.6GHz idle frequency, and full load peaks at 74 degrees Celcius for the hottest core, and stable 4.3GHz.
> 
> This seemed a little too easy, but works just as I like it, low idle freq, and nice overclocked load freq, and ok temps. Should I be doing something more?


If it's working, and you are happy with it, you don't need to do anything more. There's plenty of stuff you can tweak, or push for more performance, but what you've changed is fine for a basic overclock. What's the actual load voltage?


----------



## justanoldman

Waperboy,
As Forceman said, you can leave things on auto for low ocs like 4.2 or below. With your 4.3 I would be interested in what your vCore is under load, just look at CPU-z. Since you have it on auto, you might be sending measureably more voltage than necessary, but each chip and mobo is a little different.

Point being you can leave it on auto for 4.3, but you could probably do it with less voltage and heat by manually finding your oc via the guide.


----------



## iwalkwithedead

What's a good starting point for 3770k @4.4ghz, for the manual vcore?

I got my new CPU like said xD


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## malmental

every chip is different...
run it at a lower clock on auto voltage and get a feel for your chip...
IB chips seem to vary more than SB chips in common voltages..


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iwalkwithedead*
> 
> What's a good starting point for 3770k @4.4ghz, for the manual vcore?
> 
> I got my new CPU like said xD
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


The variation in chips is a lot bigger than it should be. Some can do 4.4 under 1.15, others need well over 1.3v.

Where you start depends on whether you want to work up or down. I like setting it a little high and working backwards to avoid too much instability. Reposting this but it may help someone:

I hate blue screens. Easiest way I have found is to set your manual vCore higher than you think it needs for that multiplier. Run Prime95 8k tests for 15 minutes while using 90% of your available ram. Keep your Event Viewer open to watch for WHEA warnings. If that vCore passes the 15 minutes without problems, go down a notch in vCore and do it again. When you get to a vCore that doesn't pass (as in any stopped workers, any instability, or any Event Viewer occurrences) then go back up one notch and start a regular longer Prime95 test.

You avoid BSOD, and any major instability that way. You will usually get a WHEA warning before something crashes, so you have time to stop the test and try again with a higher vCore without encountering the crash that would eventually happen.

So your question is where to start. I would say 1.2v is a good guess, and if you want to work down then 1.25-1.30v depending on how much you don't like instability.


----------



## Tisca

My bios doesn't look exactly like in the guide (Sabertooth). There were more options to config in the guide. Is this because I haven't updated it? Should I definitely do that and are there any risks?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tisca*
> 
> My bios doesn't look exactly like in the guide (Sabertooth). There were more options to config in the guide. Is this because I haven't updated it? Should I definitely do that and are there any risks?


What version are you on?
The guide is my motherboard BIOS - Sabertooth Z77


----------



## iwalkwithedead

I feel like a professional overclocker now, thanks to you all.

I have been helping people left and right and actually solving their problems and helping them with their bios settings and such. Very good feeling.

Thanks!









I'm waiting for a new cooler, my new MB to come in and a few other things before I test drive my i7. xD


----------



## Tisca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> What version are you on?
> The guide is my motherboard BIOS - Sabertooth Z77


BIOS version: 0801 x64 (02/24/2012)
Not exactly the newest...

Sabertooth Z77


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tisca*
> 
> BIOS version: 0801 x64 (02/24/2012)
> Not exactly the newest...
> 
> Sabertooth Z77


I would update that...haha


----------



## clevelandownz

So I am having trouble overlocking too 4.5

I have a i7 3770k and am getting 4.4 with 1.265 -- does this sound about right too you because some of the post I have read looks like that might be a little high? Also what do you suggest I do to get too 2.5 -- I have kept increasing it and I still keep crashing. My average temps are about 77 degrees at 4.4


----------



## Tisca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I would update that...haha


Why? It's risky and not recommended if everything works. The settings missing from mine I don't even know what they do. I don't even have a flash drive so I have time to think about it.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clevelandownz*
> 
> So I am having trouble overlocking too 4.5
> 
> I have a i7 3770k and am getting 4.4 with 1.265 -- does this sound about right too you because some of the post I have read looks like that might be a little high? Also what do you suggest I do to get too 2.5 -- I have kept increasing it and I still keep crashing. My average temps are about 77 degrees at 4.4


That's pretty decent at 4.4. A lot of chips take over 1.3V for 4.5, so you might need to bump the voltage pretty far if you want to get there - there is normally a point where it takes a lot of voltage to go to the next multiplier, so you could just be at that point with your chip. You can also try enabling Internal PLL Overvoltage, but normally that isn't needed so low.


----------



## lukeman3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> That's pretty decent at 4.4. A lot of chips take over 1.3V for 4.5, so you might need to bump the voltage pretty far if you want to get there - there is normally a point where it takes a lot of voltage to go to the next multiplier, so you could just be at that point with your chip. You can also try enabling Internal PLL Overvoltage, but normally that isn't needed so low.


Don't quote me on this, but I think that I may very well end up with a sub 1.3V 4.7GHz 24-hour stable overclock on my i5-3570K.

Right now I'm 11 hours into a Prime95 test and I think I'm somewhere around 1.285 volts. Maybe 1.290 -- I can't remember, but I'm not going to check the bios in the middle of the stress test lol.

So if that ends up being the case, that'd be a decent 4.7 overclock, no?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tisca*
> 
> Why? It's risky and not recommended if everything works. The settings missing from mine I don't even know what they do. I don't even have a flash drive so I have time to think about it.


You've got the old mindset of BIOS flashing being dangerous, which is understandable.
Flashing a BIOS nowadays, especially on this board is so simple and so safe - if ANYTHING goes wrong, you can STILL USB BIOS flashback.

The reason you should update is really quite simple:
If you plan on changing anything - ie. OC'ing, you want to ensure you are on the latest drivers, software, BIOS - in order to be sure that if anything goes wrong, you know it is OC related and nothing else.
Up to you to update it, but I would HIGHLY suggest flashing your BIOS to the latest one - even my Motherboard got shipped from the factory with 1506, a newer one than the one you have....!


----------



## lukeman3000

I just want to chime in and say that I have probably flashed my ASUS P8Z77-V Pro over ten times in the past three days because of a widespread bios bug which causes the multiplier to not be transferred correctly to the OS. The only way to fix it is to reflash the bios, after which you can make changes for a period of time until the bug resurfaces.

Also, question: When I started my most recent Prime test (which has been going for 14 hours), I ran the blend test, but I forgot to set RAM to 90%.

What does that mean? Is my RAM not being tested at all if I just hit the "start" button and forgot to set a custom RAM amount? Is the test I'm currently running worthless because I forgot to put RAM to 90%?

Or can I still consider the results of this test to be indicative of general stability?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lukeman3000*
> 
> I just want to chime in and say that I have probably flashed my ASUS P8Z77-V Pro over ten times in the past three days because of a widespread bios bug which causes the multiplier to not be transferred correctly to the OS. The only way to fix it is to reflash the bios, after which you can make changes for a period of time until the bug resurfaces.
> 
> Also, question: When I started my most recent Prime test (which has been going for 14 hours), I ran the blend test, but I forgot to set RAM to 90%.
> 
> What does that mean? Is my RAM not being tested at all if I just hit the "start" button and forgot to set a custom RAM amount? Is the test I'm currently running worthless because I forgot to put RAM to 90%?
> 
> Or can I still consider the results of this test to be indicative of general stability?


I would test it with 90% RAM - yes your RAM is effectively not being tested - but the thing here is not really to test RAM ONLY, but also IMC on the CPU.
IMC is what communicates from CPU to RAM - and it is really useful to test the IMC on the CPU to see that everything is going well.
To be quite honest, 14hrs @ default blend is fine - but in case you need to do another test at a different voltage, make sure you put the RAM to 90%.
I wouldn't be worried about stability of your OC by NOT having 90% RAM tested, so long story short: Don't be worried / it isn't worthless of a test


----------



## iBoost

Hello Everyone,
I just started overclocking based on this guide and reading lots of info. I just had a few questions that I needed to ask. I recently overclocked to 4.3Ghz with a manual voltage set to 1.175 in BIOS. I'm getting temps around 59-62 on 100% load.
I was wondering though, when I am running prime 95, I am seeing my core voltage jump to 1.184 and 1.192 in CPU-Z. Does this mean that I need to go into BIOS and change my manual voltage to one of these settings? Or can I just leave my 1.175 manual voltage that I set in BIOS alone? When I tried to set my multiplier to 44 I got the blue screen. For now I am fine with the overclock I have, until I figure this out. Also is it okay to leave the manual voltage at this setting at idle? Or should I work with the offset mode? Thanks

Specs:
Intel i5-3750k
Asus P8Z77 V-Pro Motherboard
8GB Corsair Vengeance Ram 1600mhz
Corsair H100i Cooler


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iBoost*
> 
> Hello Everyone,
> I just started overclocking based on this guide and reading lots of info. I just had a few questions that I needed to ask. I recently overclocked to 4.3Ghz with a manual voltage set to 1.175 in BIOS. I'm getting temps around 59-62 on 100% load.
> I was wondering though, when I am running prime 95, I am seeing my core voltage jump to 1.184 and 1.192 in CPU-Z. Does this mean that I need to go into BIOS and change my manual voltage to one of these settings? Or can I just leave my 1.175 manual voltage that I set in BIOS alone? When I tried to set my multiplier to 44 I got the blue screen. For now I am fine with the overclock I am, until I figure this out. Thanks
> 
> Specs:
> Intel i5-3750k
> Asus P8Z77 V-Pro Motherboard
> 8GB Corsair Vengeance Ram 1600mhz
> Corsair H100i Cooler


your board is probably locked into 4.3GHz and to get 4.4GHz you might have to clear your CMOS and then add voltage if,
adding a little voltage does not allow it to boot @ 4.4GHz. without clearing CMOS.
same thing happened to me on my P8Z77-M Pro board a few months ago..

your temps seems good @ speed it's running now.


----------



## lukeman3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I would test it with 90% RAM - yes your RAM is effectively not being tested - but the thing here is not really to test RAM ONLY, but also IMC on the CPU.
> IMC is what communicates from CPU to RAM - and it is really useful to test the IMC on the CPU to see that everything is going well.
> To be quite honest, 14hrs @ default blend is fine - but in case you need to do another test at a different voltage, make sure you put the RAM to 90%.
> I wouldn't be worried about stability of your OC by NOT having 90% RAM tested, so long story short: Don't be worried / it isn't worthless of a test


Ok -- let's say I want to rerun Prime with 90% of ram; you don't actually enter "90%" in the RAM box in Prime, I take 8GB (8192MB) times 0.90 and use the number 7372.8 (rounded up to 7373)?

And after I click "custom", that's all I should change, right? Leave the other boxes alone?


----------



## iBoost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> your board is probably locked into 4.3GHz and to get 4.4GHz you might have to clear your CMOS and then add voltage if,
> adding a little voltage does not allow it to boot @ 4.4GHz. without clearing CMOS.
> same thing happened to me on my P8Z77-M Pro board a few months ago..
> 
> your temps seems good @ speed it's running now.


Okay, so I might have to go into the CMOS and clear it? I haven't tried raising the voltage to see if it'll provide enough voltage to not blue screen at a 44x multiplier. I was just wondering, should I up my voltage to what is displayed in CPU-Z during load? So should I go into BIOS and up my 1.175 manual voltage to 1.184 or 1.192?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lukeman3000*
> 
> Ok -- let's say I want to rerun Prime with 90% of ram; you don't actually enter "90%" in the RAM box in Prime, I take 8GB (8192MB) times 0.90 and use the number 7372.8 (rounded up to 7373)?
> 
> And after I click "custom", that's all I should change, right? Leave the other boxes alone?


Indeed that's the only thing - I would go to 7000MB to be on the safe side.
Make sure you check before starting P95 the "available memory" in task manager - then take a little off that - for example here's mine:



In the image, I'm actually folding - but imagine I had only 5933 on idle - then to run P95 I would thus take 5500 (being ont he safe side) to put in that box in P95.
In all honesty though, there's not much need for you to do that. I think 14hrs of P95 is more than enough to determine your stability.
What You COULD DO - which would be a good way to kill 2 birds in 1 stone - would be to switch over to OFFSET mode (by calculating it) - explanation is in my sig - and then re-test with prime for around 6hrs (using 90% ram) and also the 2 options in P95 ticked.

Does that makes sense?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iBoost*
> 
> Hello Everyone,
> I just started overclocking based on this guide and reading lots of info. I just had a few questions that I needed to ask. I recently overclocked to 4.3Ghz with a manual voltage set to 1.175 in BIOS. I'm getting temps around 59-62 on 100% load.
> I was wondering though, when I am running prime 95, I am seeing my core voltage jump to 1.184 and 1.192 in CPU-Z. Does this mean that I need to go into BIOS and change my manual voltage to one of these settings? Or can I just leave my 1.175 manual voltage that I set in BIOS alone? When I tried to set my multiplier to 44 I got the blue screen. For now I am fine with the overclock I have, until I figure this out. Also is it okay to leave the manual voltage at this setting at idle? Or should I work with the offset mode? Thanks
> 
> Specs:
> Intel i5-3750k
> Asus P8Z77 V-Pro Motherboard
> 8GB Corsair Vengeance Ram 1600mhz
> Corsair H100i Cooler


Hi there iBoost.
Basically that is vDroop for you.

Your BIOS voltage is constant - but under load, the CPU runs "short" on voltage, thus it often DROPS - easy example:
1.2v in bios
1.1v in CPU-Z under 100% load (P95)

Because of the drop in vcore, it causes instability and more so can crash your OC'ed system.
Thus to COUNTER that, you apply LLC - that basically constantly tries to boost up your vcore to the achieved target in your bios -> 1.2v in my example.
The HIGHER the LLC the more it will try and boost it.

In your case:
1.175 in BIOS
1.184 and 1.192 on load on CPU-Z

What I would suggest is trying to REDUCE LLC - see where the voltage leads to. Basically, it would be advise to have JUST lower and/or perfect vcore in CPU-Z as the same value that's set in your BIOS.
What you should see in CPU-Z is 1.175 too, or just under that.
When it starts going OVER that, that's it compensating TOO MUCH - overshooting in other words.

See what a lower LLC does for you, if it lowers it by TOO MUCH, then go back to your previous setting (which I presume is ultra high).

Hopefully that makes sense


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iBoost*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> your board is probably locked into 4.3GHz and to get 4.4GHz you might have to clear your CMOS and then add voltage if,
> adding a little voltage does not allow it to boot @ 4.4GHz. without clearing CMOS.
> same thing happened to me on my P8Z77-M Pro board a few months ago..
> 
> your temps seems good @ speed it's running now.
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, so I might have to go into the CMOS and clear it? I haven't tried raising the voltage to see if it'll provide enough voltage to not blue screen at a 44x multiplier. I was just wondering, should I up my voltage to what is displayed in CPU-Z during load? So should I go into BIOS and up my 1.175 manual voltage to 1.184 or 1.192?
Click to expand...

couple of changes though you should list your overclock settings and/or take screenies...
set your Phase Control to Optimized and LLC to Regular there is NO need for ultra high...
and see about a slight bump in voltages..


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iBoost*
> 
> Hello Everyone,
> I just started overclocking based on this guide and reading lots of info. I just had a few questions that I needed to ask. I recently overclocked to 4.3Ghz with a manual voltage set to 1.175 in BIOS. I'm getting temps around 59-62 on 100% load.
> I was wondering though, when I am running prime 95, I am seeing my core voltage jump to 1.184 and 1.192 in CPU-Z. Does this mean that I need to go into BIOS and change my manual voltage to one of these settings? Or can I just leave my 1.175 manual voltage that I set in BIOS alone? When I tried to set my multiplier to 44 I got the blue screen. For now I am fine with the overclock I have, until I figure this out. Also is it okay to leave the manual voltage at this setting at idle? Or should I work with the offset mode? Thanks
> 
> Specs:
> Intel i5-3750k
> Asus P8Z77 V-Pro Motherboard
> 8GB Corsair Vengeance Ram 1600mhz
> Corsair H100i Cooler


You are doing nothing wrong and that is completely normal.
Please continue to follow the guide, and the recommended settings posted.
Every motherboard will send slightly differnt amounts of vCore to the chip than you manually type into bios.

One mobo I had sent about .030 more, my current only about .005 more. With LLC set to Ultra High (which is where it should be while you are finding your stable OC) it is normal for the actual voltage to be slightly more than your manual setting. Any lower in LLC and you will have raise your manual number measureably to account for vdroop. It is much easier to learn to oc with LLC on Ultra.

As for software like CPU-Z reporting vCore, they are all just estimates and will fluctuate slightly. This is completely normal and nothing to worry about.

You failed at 4.4 because your chips needs more voltage than your 1.175 I assume. Please follow the guide to find your minimum vCore to completely stabilize 4.3 then you can go from there. With your temps though, you could bump up to 4.4 to stabilize but if 4.3 needs 1.175 then 4.4 will need something like 1.235.

Welcome to OCN by the way. Please follow these instructions to get your rig in your posts:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1258253/how-to-put-your-rig-in-your-sig


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tisca*
> 
> Why? It's risky and not recommended if everything works. The settings missing from mine I don't even know what they do. I don't even have a flash drive so I have time to think about it.


As has already been posted, flashing bios is not that big of a deal. I do, however recommend doing it from a USB stick with the machine off and using the flashback button.

If you don't have a usb, and are worried about flashing bios, I would recommend that you don't overclock your chip. You will most likely have to flash bios several times, and export your saved profiles to a usb. Those profiles only work with the same bios version, so it is best to export your screen shots to a usb as well. Point being that finding a stable overclock is not simple or quick, and it a lot more involved than flashing bios. I am not saying you shouldn't ever oc, but maybe do some research first, and of course get a usb stick.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clevelandownz*
> 
> So I am having trouble overlocking too 4.5
> 
> I have a i7 3770k and am getting 4.4 with 1.265 -- does this sound about right too you because some of the post I have read looks like that might be a little high? Also what do you suggest I do to get too 2.5 -- I have kept increasing it and I still keep crashing. My average temps are about 77 degrees at 4.4


Welcome to OCN. Needing 1.265 for 4.4 is a little high, that was about what my first chip needed. That is just the price we pay for playing the silicon lottery. There are chips that do 4.5 at 1.15v and others that need 1.35v, there is nothing we can do about that, just the way the chips are made. If 1.265 is the minimum you need to stabilize 4.4 then I would guess 1.325 would be about what you need for 4.5, just keep an eye on your temps.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lukeman3000*
> 
> Don't quote me on this, but I think that I may very well end up with a sub 1.3V 4.7GHz 24-hour stable overclock on my i5-3570K.
> 
> Right now I'm 11 hours into a Prime95 test and I think I'm somewhere around 1.285 volts. Maybe 1.290 -- I can't remember, but I'm not going to check the bios in the middle of the stress test lol.
> 
> So if that ends up being the case, that'd be a decent 4.7 overclock, no?


4.7 at 1.285 is better than average, yes. As to your 90% ram issue, your test is not at all invalid, but it is slightly incomplete. If you are planning to switch to offset, you will need to test again when you do that, so you can just do the test again with the proper 90% ram and your offset.


----------



## paradoxum

4.5Ghz OC, VCore of 1.235, VID while P95 running - 1.210v -to- 1.2960v

Can anyone help me out and say what I should use as the offset voltage?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Check my Sig to understand it


----------



## Essenbe

The values while running prime. Vcore - VID = Offset either +/- however it comes out. That should put you very close.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paradoxum*
> 
> 4.5Ghz OC, VCore of 1.235, VID while P95 running - 1.210v -to- 1.2960v
> 
> Can anyone help me out and say what I should use as the offset voltage?


As TD posted, the instructions are in his sig.
However, I am assuming you have a typo because 1.21 to 1.296 for VID does not make sense.

Have you run 4.5 at 1.235 manual for over 12 hours with no issues or WHEA warnings?


----------



## Chunin

Ive got a little problem concerning the offset value. Ive OCed my CPU to 4.2 Ghz and the manual voltage i found is needed to run it 100% stable is 1.11V. I followed the quide by Totally Dubbed and run prime for a few minutes to determine my VID which was 1.2059V. So 1.11V - 1.2059V = 0.095 rounded up because BIOS forces me to that number. Now when i boot up the system i got a MEMORY_MANAGEMENT BSOD upon reaching the log in screen. So i went back to BIOS and loaded the defaults, set everything up again and this time it booted fine but im getting WHEA errors now when idling because my idle VCORE reported by CPU-Z is 0.84V or something like that - it fluctuates. How do i go about that? I got as many errors as 3 in the same second. All of them are "integral parity" errors.


----------



## PapaSmurf6768

Do you guys think a 4.8GHz overclock at 1.38V is safe for 24/7 use? My temps never go above 65C.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf6768*
> 
> Do you guys think a 4.8GHz overclock at 1.38V is safe for 24/7 use? My temps never go above 65C.


yes, you must have a group 'B' chip..


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunin*
> 
> Ive got a little problem concerning the offset value. Ive OCed my CPU to 4.2 Ghz and the manual voltage i found is needed to run it 100% stable is 1.11V. I followed the quide by Totally Dubbed and run prime for a few minutes to determine my VID which was 1.2059V. So 1.11V - 1.2059V = 0.095 rounded up because BIOS forces me to that number. Now when i boot up the system i got a MEMORY_MANAGEMENT BSOD upon reaching the log in screen. So i went back to BIOS and loaded the defaults, set everything up again and this time it booted fine but im getting WHEA errors now when idling because my idle VCORE reported by CPU-Z is 0.84V or something like that - it fluctuates. How do i go about that? I got as many errors as 3 in the same second. All of them are "integral parity" errors.


4.2 is considered a mild oc, you can actually just leave things on auto if you want, you just change the multiplier to 42.

Offset = manual vCore - most common VID under load

So your numbers would be 1.110v - 1.2059 = -.095, not a positive number. Just wanted to make sure you change bios to negative offset when you tried it.

The fact that it is so negative and we are talking about really low voltages to begin with, you are encountering an expected problem. Your idle voltage may not be enough, simple as that. Your load voltage should be 1.11 or so unless something is wrong.

You have a few choices. Leave 4.2 on manual 1.11 which is pefectly fine since it is low. Go to auto/default everything and just change the multiplier to 42. Or my favorite - go for more - try for 4.3 or 4.4 if your temps permit. That should require enough voltage that your offset will not be negative and you should not have these problems.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf6768*
> 
> Do you guys think a 4.8GHz overclock at 1.38V is safe for 24/7 use? My temps never go above 65C.


I certainly hope so, or my 1.41v for 24/7 is in trouble.







But seriously, no one can guarantee you what it safe. Some don't care if their chip degrades in a few years because they will replace it anyway. Some fold all day and night, others only use their computer a few hours a day. There are a lot of mitigating factors to consider. In my opinion you are safe.


----------



## PapaSmurf6768

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> yes, you must have a group 'B' chip..


Does that mean I have a certain model chip or that I am just lucky? My chip is delidded and I have a custom water loop which is why I'm getting such good temps.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf6768*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> yes, you must have a group 'B' chip..
> 
> 
> 
> Does that mean I have a certain model chip or that I am just lucky? My chip is delidded and I have a custom water loop which is why I'm getting such good temps.
Click to expand...

there is some data that is somewhat questionable but then somewhat accurate at the same time floating around.
it puts IB chips in like three categories A, B, and C.
but knowing your chip is delidded (I didn't notice before) it's hard to say what yours is but I'd still say group B..
I'll try and find link..


----------



## Chunin

Thanks for the answer justanoldman. Yes i made sure to set is a negative. I found out what the problem was on my own in the mean time. I noticed that the VCORE wasnt what it should be under load either. I didnt pay enough attention to it since i was worried about the idle problems. The problem was the LLC which i left set to auto in the bios and mobo decided to use Regular setting and the Vdrop was too high. Changed it back to Ultra High and my problems are gone.

I know its a very mild OC. I can do 4.4 Ghz / 1.2V but the temps under small FFT test go as high as 75C and my room temp is only ~22C. I dont believe when the summer comes itll be possible to keep them under 80C then. I know my CPU isnt under 100% load all the time but i rather be on the safe side than regret it later. The 200 Mhz more yield no real perfomance gain anyways and since i dropped to 4.2 Ghz my temps are 63-65C max.

Auto settings are ******ed on this mobo. And i do mean that. I wondered what VCORE itd come up with for 4.4 Ghz since i already knew 1.2V is needed for it to be stable. With auto settings i got 1.32V spiking to 1.38V. Needless to say my temps skyrocketed to 95C...


----------



## Tisca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> You've got the old mindset of BIOS flashing being dangerous, which is understandable.
> Flashing a BIOS nowadays, especially on this board is so simple and so safe - if ANYTHING goes wrong, you can STILL USB BIOS flashback.
> 
> The reason you should update is really quite simple:
> If you plan on changing anything - ie. OC'ing, you want to ensure you are on the latest drivers, software, BIOS - in order to be sure that if anything goes wrong, you know it is OC related and nothing else.
> Up to you to update it, but I would HIGHLY suggest flashing your BIOS to the latest one - even my Motherboard got shipped from the factory with 1506, a newer one than the one you have....!


Thanks! I will update.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> As has already been posted, flashing bios is not that big of a deal. I do, however recommend doing it from a USB stick with the machine off and using the flashback button.
> 
> If you don't have a usb, and are worried about flashing bios, I would recommend that you don't overclock your chip. You will most likely have to flash bios several times, and export your saved profiles to a usb. Those profiles only work with the same bios version, so it is best to export your screen shots to a usb as well. Point being that finding a stable overclock is not simple or quick, and it a lot more involved than flashing bios. I am not saying you shouldn't ever oc, but maybe do some research first, and of course get a usb stick.


Only thing I've done was use the OC Tuner, automatic OC that bumped the voltage to 1.316 and 4.5+GHz. No problems so far. I wanted to use this guide to est everything manually but noticed my BIOS was old so I canceled. I've read/heard that you shouldn't flash while overclocked so should I set everything to default before? Would that be "Optimized Defaults"?

I need to go pick up a new flash drive since don't know who borrowed/stole my last one. Does USB 3.0 work or could there be some driver issues?


----------



## Chunin

I might be wrong but i believe i read somewhere that USB 3.0 devices are not recommended to flash the BIOS with.


----------



## paradoxum

Oops ok my VCore is actually 1.3550v, so that gives me a VID under P95 as "1.210v - 1.2960v"

So 1.3550 - 1.2960 = 0.059 = change offset to Manual + 0.060?

Aaand presuming this is all correct how does this help in the longrun, not running at highest vcore 24/7 so temps are lower a bit?


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunin*
> 
> Thanks for the answer justanoldman. Yes i made sure to set is a negative. I found out what the problem was on my own in the mean time. I noticed that the VCORE wasnt what it should be under load either. I didnt pay enough attention to it since i was worried about the idle problems. The problem was the LLC which i left set to auto in the bios and mobo decided to use Regular setting and the Vdrop was too high. Changed it back to Ultra High and my problems are gone.
> 
> I know its a very mild OC. I can do 4.4 Ghz / 1.2V but the temps under small FFT test go as high as 75C and my room temp is only ~22C. I dont believe when the summer comes itll be possible to keep them under 80C then. I know my CPU isnt under 100% load all the time but i rather be on the safe side than regret it later. The 200 Mhz more yield no real perfomance gain anyways and since i dropped to 4.2 Ghz my temps are 63-65C max.
> 
> Auto settings are ******ed on this mobo. And i do mean that. I wondered what VCORE itd come up with for 4.4 Ghz since i already knew 1.2V is needed for it to be stable. With auto settings i got 1.32V spiking to 1.38V. Needless to say my temps skyrocketed to 95C...


Glad you figured it out. Yep, there are some mobos that don't do smart things when on auto, so I can understand you not wanting to use those. As for your temps, just keep in mind that Prime95 temps should be 20c or higher than you will see in normal use. So if you keep your Prime95 temps at 85c then real life temps should be in the 60s which is perfectly fine. Not trying to push you higher, just want to let you know voltage below 1.35v is completely safe, and temps in the 80s for Prime95 are no big deal.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tisca*
> 
> Thanks! I will update.
> Only thing I've done was use the OC Tuner, automatic OC that bumped the voltage to 1.316 and 4.5+GHz. No problems so far. I wanted to use this guide to est everything manually but noticed my BIOS was old so I canceled. I've read/heard that you shouldn't flash while overclocked so should I set everything to default before? Would that be "Optimized Defaults"?
> 
> I need to go pick up a new flash drive since don't know who borrowed/stole my last one. Does USB 3.0 work or could there be some driver issues?


Optimized defaults, yes. The USB needs to be fat32 formatted, so I would just stick with a 2.0 because you can get one for so cheap.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paradoxum*
> 
> Oops ok my VCore is actually 1.3550v, so that gives me a VID under P95 as "1.210v - 1.2960v"
> 
> So 1.3550 - 1.2960 = 0.059 = change offset to Manual + 0.060?
> 
> Aaand presuming this is all correct how does this help in the longrun, not running at highest vcore 24/7 so temps are lower a bit?


There is no "have to" when using offset. Many people like it because you are not unnecessarily sending a lot of voltage to your chip all the time. Others don't think it matters. I use it and think it makes sense, and it is not hard to setup, so I figure why wouldn't I use it. Idle voltage and temps will be lower when using offset.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paradoxum*
> 
> Oops ok my VCore is actually 1.3550v, so that gives me a VID under P95 as "1.210v - 1.2960v"
> 
> So 1.3550 - 1.2960 = 0.059 = change offset to Manual + 0.060?
> 
> Aaand presuming this is all correct how does this help in the longrun, not running at highest vcore 24/7 so temps are lower a bit?


It reduces temps, and brings better power saving to your CPU - long story short:L better for your CPU
As for the vcore - is that BIOS vcore right?
As it should be the bios one - not CPUz vcore
VID however should be taken off core temp or real temp etc (in windows)


----------



## justanoldman

Thanks TD.

Paradoxum,
That VID can't be right, Real Temp or Core temp will give you two or three numbers under load, but they numbers that are very close together not .080 apart like you have listed. As TD pointed out you should use what vCore you actually type into BIOS. There are no numbers from CPU-Z or Hardware Monitor used in the offset calculation.


----------



## paradoxum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Thanks TD.
> 
> Paradoxum,
> That VID can't be right, Real Temp or Core temp will give you two or three numbers under load, but they numbers that are very close together not .080 apart like you have listed. As TD pointed out you should use what vCore you actually type into BIOS. There are no numbers from CPU-Z or Hardware Monitor used in the offset calculation.


I am using the VCore I used in the BIOS, and I am getting the VID numbers from HWiNFO, those are what it gives me so if they're wrong what is a better tool to check them with?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paradoxum*
> 
> I am using the VCore I used in the BIOS, and I am getting the VID numbers from HWiNFO, those are what it gives me so if they're wrong what is a better tool to check them with?


that's good to go then


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paradoxum*
> 
> I am using the VCore I used in the BIOS, and I am getting the VID numbers from HWiNFO, those are what it gives me so if they're wrong what is a better tool to check them with?


Real temp or Core temp, both links in the first post.
HWinfo should be correct, but check one of those two also. Just make a note of the VID numbers only while under load, not idle.


----------



## paradoxum

yeah those numbers are while running p95 under load., is it particularly bad or good, average volts for that clock?


----------



## lukeman3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Check my Sig to understand it


Hey Dubbed -

I checked your sig and read your posts about offset. I understand how to calculate it, but I still don't understand exactly what offset is or what it does.

Could you give me a little debriefing on why I would want offset as opposed to manual? Is it like speedstep (which I have turned off)?


----------



## Forceman

Offset just allows the voltage to change as the frequency changes. With a manual voltage the voltage is going to stay the same no matter what, but with offset when the chip downclocks at idle the voltage will also drop. So it just keeps the chip from receiving the full voltage all the time.


----------



## lukeman3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Offset just allows the voltage to change as the frequency changes. With a manual voltage the voltage is going to stay the same no matter what, but with offset when the chip downclocks at idle the voltage will also drop. So it just keeps the chip from receiving the full voltage all the time.


I thought that's what speedstep does..

So if I use offset do I turn speedstep on or off?


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lukeman3000*
> 
> I thought that's what speedstep does..
> 
> So if I use offset do I turn speedstep on or off?


Speedstep allows your multiplier to downclock to 1600. Offset only affect voltage, manual voltage is that voltage all the time no matter what, offset voltage means you have the equivalent of your manual voltage when under load, but it drop way down when idle.


----------



## lukeman3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Speedstep allows your multiplier to downclock to 1600. Offset only affect voltage, manual voltage is that voltage all the time no matter what, offset voltage means you have the equivalent of your manual voltage when under load, but it drop way down when idle.


I don't mean to be dense -- just want to make sure I have this understood correctly.

So, offset allows the voltage to lower when the processor is idle, whereas speedstep allows the processor to downclock.

According to Forceman, offset allows the voltage to change as the frequency changes. But, if speedstep isn't enabled and the frequency never changes, will the voltage also never change because the frequency will remain the same?

In other words, would I need to have speedstep enabled for offset to actually do any good?

And one last question, if my temps are good under low, is there any reason not to run 4.7GHz 24/7? My temps under realistic load probably won't go above 75C if that.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lukeman3000*
> 
> I don't mean to be dense -- just want to make sure I have this understood correctly.
> 
> So, offset allows the voltage to lower when the processor is idle, whereas speedstep allows the processor to downclock.
> 
> According to Forceman, offset allows the voltage to change as the frequency changes. But, if speedstep isn't enabled and the frequency never changes, will the voltage also never change because the frequency will remain the same?
> 
> In other words, would I need to have speedstep enabled for offset to actually do any good?
> 
> And one last question, if my temps are good under low, is there any reason not to run 4.7GHz 24/7? My temps under realistic load probably won't go above 75C if that.


There is really no reason for anyone not to have speedstep enabled. There are some who don't care that much for offset for their particular setup though. If you are using offset, then yes you want speedstep enabled, but I am not sure I know a reason not to have speedstep enabled whether or not you use offset.

What exactly are your voltage and max core temp with Prime95 at 4.7? Are you going to fold with the machine or just use it for day to day stuff?


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paradoxum*
> 
> yeah those numbers are while running p95 under load., is it particularly bad or good, average volts for that clock?


What numbers are bad or good? I still don't know what your VID is under load, it is not possible to be both 1.21 and 1.296. If your lowest possible manual vCore for 4.5 to be stable is 1.355v then that is definitely high, and above what most need.


----------



## Forceman

If you have Speedstep disabled, then the frequency will never change and the voltage won't either. So you are corect, if you don't have speedstep enabled there is no reason to use an offset voltage. Speedstep and C1E control the frequency and voltage of the CPU as it switches between power states, but that only applies when the CPU is running at default. Once you put in a manual voltage, that will override the default voltage behavior and keep the voltage fixed.


----------



## NitrousX

I posted in the Sabertooth Z77 Owner's Thread and only got one reply to my question so I thought I'd ask around here. Basically regardless of whether my CPU is running at stock speeds or overclocked, whenever I boot into Windows it will run at full turbo speeds (4.5GHz when OC, 3.9GHz when stock) for about 1-2 minutes before dropping down to 1.6GHz. My power plan option within Windows is set to "balanced" and all the power saving options (speedstep, CIE, etc.,) are enabled in the bios. I've even tried resetting the power plan in Windows but the problem still persists. I would like to know if there are any other Asus Z77 mobo owner's here who've experienced this issue and if it's normal? Also in regards to overclocking, I noticed that some of you guys have "CPU Fixed Frequently" set to 350. For a modest 4.5GHz overclock, is there any difference having it on "auto" as opposed to setting it to 350?





Thanks in advance.


----------



## lukeman3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> If you have Speedstep disabled, then the frequency will never change and the voltage won't either. So you are corect, if you don't have speedstep enabled there is no reason to use an offset voltage. Speedstep and C1E control the frequency and voltage of the CPU as it switches between power states, but that only applies when the CPU is running at default. Once you put in a manual voltage, that will override the default voltage behavior and keep the voltage fixed.


So, I've put in manual voltage, and that keeps the voltage fixed. But, if I switch to "offset", speedstep can do its thing and my voltage can be variable, and I can keep my 47x multiplier?

I guess I need to do some more research on my own. I really appreciate the help, but everything that is said brings up more questions for me. I believe I understand what offset is supposed to do (allow for a variable voltage), but I don't exactly understand how the different parts of the puzzle work together (such as speedstep, C1E, etc.). I have a little bit of a better understanding, but not much. It's ok though, the discussion here has definitely helped.

As far as my usage and max Prime95 core temps.. Well, the whole reason I'm overclocking is for ARMA 3. It's very CPU-intensive, and I wanted to see if I could raise the minimum FPS up a bit, even if it's only by 3-5 FPS.

My average core temps in Prime seem to be around 70-75C, with the max core temp at any given time being 88C (as recorded by realtemp). This is after 6 hours of Prime95, so I feel pretty comfortable with these temps especially given the fact that my normal daily usage (web surfing and playing games) will probably not bring the temps anywhere near that level.

The voltage I'm running is 1.285. I successfully ran Prime for about 17 hours before I realized I didn't run with 90% ram, so I am re-running the test with 90% ram for kicks. Someone suggested using offset instead of manual (maybe that was you), but I don't want to mess with it until I fully understand how it works and it's relationship with other options in the bios (such as speedstep, C1E, etc).


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NitrousX*
> 
> I posted in the Sabertooth Z77 Owner's Thread and only got one reply to my question so I thought I'd ask around here. Basically regardless of whether my CPU is running at stock speeds or overclocked, whenever I boot into Windows it will run at full turbo speeds (4.5GHz when OC, 3.9GHz when stock) for about 1-2 minutes before dropping down to 1.6GHz. My power plan option within Windows is set to "balanced" and all the power saving options (speedstep, CIE, etc.,) are enabled in the bios. I've even tried resetting the power plan in Windows but the problem still persists. I would like to know if there are any other Asus Z77 mobo owner's here who've experienced this issue and if it's normal?.


It's normal - Windows is doing all the startup tasks and that load is enough to keep the CPU running at full pseed for a few minutes.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lukeman3000*
> 
> So, I've put in manual voltage, and that keeps the voltage fixed. But, if I switch to "offset", speedstep can do its thing and my voltage can be variable, and I can keep my 47x multiplier?
> 
> I guess I need to do some more research on my own. I really appreciate the help, but everything that is said brings up more questions for me. I believe I understand what offset is supposed to do (allow for a variable voltage), but I don't exactly understand how the different parts of the puzzle work together (such as speedstep, C1E, etc.). I have a little bit of a better understanding, but not much. It's ok though, the discussion here has definitely helped.


You've basically got it. At stock, speedstep (EIST) and C1E work together to let the CPU downclock and downvolt at idle. All offset does is add a specified amount of voltage to the stock voltage - so when EIST/C1E downclocks the chip to 1.6Ghz and 0.85V, your actual result would be 1.6GHz and 0.85+[offset amount] volts. If you have a fixed voltage, it would be 1.6GHz and 1.35V (or whatever).


----------



## NitrousX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> It's normal - Windows is doing all the startup tasks and that load is enough to keep the CPU running at full pseed for a few minutes.
> You've basically got it. At stock, speedstep (EIST) and C1E work together to let the CPU downclock and downvolt at idle. All offset does is add a specified amount of voltage to the stock voltage - so when EIST/C1E downclocks the chip to 1.6Ghz and 0.85V, your actual result would be 1.6GHz and 0.85+[offset amount] volts. If you have a fixed voltage, it would be 1.6GHz and 1.35V (or whatever).


But Windows is done loading in like 5 seconds thanks to my SSD. If you look at my screenshot there is 0% CPU utilization yet it's pegged at full turbo speeds for 1-2 min.

My laptop which has an i7 3610QM + SSD boots into Windows and goes straight to 1.2GHz.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NitrousX*
> 
> But Windows is done loading in like 5 seconds thanks to my SSD. If you look at my screenshot there is 0% CPU utilization yet it's pegged at full turbo speeds for 1-2 min.
> 
> My laptop which has an i7 3610QM + SSD boots into Windows and goes straight to 1.2GHz.


Like Forceman said, it looks pretty normal to me too. I have Win 7 and a very fast SSD and there is no way windows finishes what it is doing in 5 seconds when I first get to my desktop.

I can see a spike in two of your cores in the CPU usage history, that would account for it also. I would not look at CPU-Z for multiplier changes, it is very slow to update. Get HWinfo64 and look at it there.

With windows, virus software, update checks, and a few delayed startup things like Intel Rapid Storage it takes a few minutes for everything to settle down.


----------



## lukeman3000

When I'm running Prime95 custom with ram, is it ok to have 200-300Mb left available for the system, or should I have more?

The reason I ask is this. I had been about 17 hours stable running Prime95 without ram. When I did a custom test with ram, I left about 300mB as "available" (according to task manager).

However, the test failed after about 6 hours or so (not exactly sure).

So, I upped the voltage from 2.85 to 2.90, and it's been going for 13 hours as of now. However, I ALSO gave myself a little extra breathing room with the ram. Instead of a 300mB cushion, I gave myself about 600mB. I had wondered if maybe Prime had initially crashed because there wasn't enough available ram left for the system, but I watched it for a little while and the 300mB never dropped below even 200mB.

I'm afraid that the original reason the test failed was not because the voltage was too low, but because I the 300mB that I left for available ram was not enough, but I don't think this was the case. I am hoping that simply introducing the ram is what caused the instability, and created the need for just a little more voltage. Is this most likely the case?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lukeman3000*
> 
> When I'm running Prime95 custom with ram, is it ok to have 200-300Mb left available for the system, or should I have more?
> 
> The reason I ask is this. I had been about 17 hours stable running Prime95 without ram. When I did a custom test with ram, I left about 300mB as "available" (according to task manager).
> 
> However, the test failed after about 6 hours or so (not exactly sure).
> 
> So, I upped the voltage from 2.85 to 2.90, and it's been going for 13 hours as of now. However, I ALSO gave myself a little extra breathing room with the ram. Instead of a 300mB cushion, I gave myself about 600mB. I had wondered if maybe Prime had initially crashed because there wasn't enough available ram left for the system, but I watched it for a little while and the 300mB never dropped below even 200mB.
> 
> I'm afraid that the original reason the test failed was not because the voltage was too low, but because I the 300mB that I left for available ram was not enough, but I don't think this was the case. I am hoping that simply introducing the ram is what caused the instability, and created the need for just a little more voltage. Is this most likely the case?


If the PC was not in use - then that amount is fine.
Even if the PC is in use, it will struggle to use the RAm - as it is being used by Prime95 - yes too much ram use can cause it to crash, but I think you're extremely close to stability - even before as I was saying, you could have been stable. I think that extra notch should iron out the creases basically


----------



## lukeman3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> If the PC was not in use - then that amount is fine.
> Even if the PC is in use, it will struggle to use the RAm - as it is being used by Prime95 - yes too much ram use can cause it to crash, but I think you're extremely close to stability - even before as I was saying, you could have been stable. I think that extra notch should iron out the creases basically


That's my hope!

And do you see a problem if I choose to use manual voltage being that my temps in prime are usually around 70-75C? Is there any point to use offset if my temps are fairly low?


----------



## CornellEngineer

Terrific overclocking guide you've put together here. Thanks for taking the time.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lukeman3000*
> 
> That's my hope!
> 
> And do you see a problem if I choose to use manual voltage being that my temps in prime are usually around 70-75C? Is there any point to use offset if my temps are fairly low?


I would highly suggest using offset - not only for temps, but to save power and longevity of your chip (that's my understanding of it)
There's no need to test for stability on offset, once you are 100% stable on manual.

You don't fold do you?
I'm only asking because if you do, then you would have to calculate your VID off when you are FOLDING, and not Prime'ing - as the VID is drastically different.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CornellEngineer*
> 
> Ooohhh, a roomful of ASUS mobo experts...just what I need. Maybe some of you guys can help me.
> Anybody have any suggestions as to what I can check or change to try and get the CPU to run at stock speeds again? Like I said, I haven't touched any of the frequency or voltage settings to have caused any changes in behavior and never did a BIOS upgrade on this rig. I downloaded the latest BIOS from ASUS last night...is there any chance reflashing it will solve this problem? I'm willing to try it if there's a realistic chance of it working. But this kinda sounds like maybe a potential motherboard issue, no?


Extremely simple man.
You should know a few things that affect throttling (I recommend leaving it on, and not trusting software to tell you that it is throttled down -> 100% of the time, it will throttle back up when on load ie. video editing):
1. Offset throttles your voltage use
2. C Ctates, in order to save power, reduce core speed
3. Speedstep + turbo are used for throttling up/down
4. HERE'S the one you overlooked: WINDOWS POWER OPTIONS - you're on balanced - if you change that to HIGH performance your PC will be 100% of the time on MAX core speed -> ie. 4.5ghz in my case.

What I suggest:
1. Don't trust software to determine your core speed - although accurate, it isn't precise, and often software, like ai stupid suite 2 can give you the wrong readings
2. Re-enable speedstep + turbo
3. Check your windows power options
4. Leave the BIOS on stock

Once you have done that, and discovered your PC a little more - start by OC'ing on MANUAL voltage - following the guide in the OP.

PS. What cooler are you using?
Those temps seem really high for STOCK even with the stock intel cooler...

Good luck


----------



## lukeman3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I would highly suggest using offset - not only for temps, but to save power and longevity of your chip (that's my understanding of it)
> There's no need to test for stability on offset, once you are 100% stable on manual.
> 
> You don't fold do you?
> I'm only asking because if you do, then you would have to calculate your VID off when you are FOLDING, and not Prime'ing - as the VID is drastically different.


Nope, no folding. I will look into using offset if that's the case. What you're saying is that after I set offset, I shouldn't have to stress test again?

Also, I know that for offset to be useful, I need to have speedstep enabled. But what about all of the different "C" options? Which of those need to be enabled?


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lukeman3000*
> 
> Nope, no folding. I will look into using offset if that's the case. What you're saying is that after I set offset, I shouldn't have to stress test again?
> 
> Also, I know that for offset to be useful, I need to have speedstep enabled. But what about all of the different "C" options? Which of those need to be enabled?


You'll want EIST (speedstep) and C1E active. You'll also want to stress test again, at least some, when you switch to offset. The voltage changes you get with offset, especially under changing load conditions, can cause instability so you'll want to make sure you are still stable. You don't have to test as much/long, but you do want to do some testing.


----------



## lukeman3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> You'll want EIST (speedstep) and C1E active. You'll also want to stress test again, at least some, when you switch to offset. The voltage changes you get with offset, especially under changing load conditions, can cause instability so you'll want to make sure you are still stable. You don't have to test as much/long, but you do want to do some testing.


Ok, cool. And if I do get instability after I switch to offset, is the solution likely to increase the voltage incrementally once again, or to decrease it?


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lukeman3000*
> 
> Ok, cool. And if I do get instability after I switch to offset, is the solution likely to increase the voltage incrementally once again, or to decrease it?


Normally you would just need to bump the offset up a notch.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lukeman3000*
> 
> Ok, cool. And if I do get instability after I switch to offset, is the solution likely to increase the voltage incrementally once again, or to decrease it?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Normally you would just need to bump the offset up a notch.


Indeed - although you wouldn't realistically need to.
As for stress testing - maybe a 1-2hr prime or even IBT to see if you're stable should be enough.
The hardest test for your PC is you actually using it.


----------



## Chunin

"As for stress testing - maybe a 1-2hr prime or even IBT to see if you're stable should be enough."

I wouldnt call that true. We all say that WHEA errors are indicators of unstable OC and you recommend him 1-2 hours prime run which should determine if his OC is stable or not. I tested my CPU with prime several times and when my voltage was too low i used to get WHEA errors 6 or 10 hours into the test.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunin*
> 
> "As for stress testing - maybe a 1-2hr prime or even IBT to see if you're stable should be enough."
> 
> I wouldnt call that true. We all say that WHEA errors are indicators of unstable OC and you recommend him 1-2 hours prime run which should determine if his OC is stable or not. I tested my CPU with prime several times and when my voltage was too low i used to get WHEA errors 6 or 10 hours into the test.


I call it true, because you don't know what I was referring to.
The man is already 24hr stable on prime 95 via manual
I highly suggest 12hrs + of P95 on manual - 24hrs is my recommended personally.

Then to move unto OFFSET, there's no need to do another 12/24hr run - only 1-2hrs MAX is needed, just for safety, to test if your calculated offset is stable.


----------



## Chunin

My bad then, sorry. Carry on.


----------



## justanoldman

You have to realize that there usually aren't many absolute in overclocking. You can read opposite opinions on speedstep, offset, what is too high a voltage, how long to run Prime95, how to define stable, etc.

This applies to testing your offset setting as well. For some, doing a 24 hour run on manual then switching to offset and a few hour test is fine. Others choose to do another 24 hour run with offset. I have had a case where I did the manual run, then did the math for offset, but I had to bump up the offset number twice to get it stable. This has to do with which VID number you choose to use, and rounding used in the offset math.

If you just use your machine for gaming, email, web, etc. and if once in awhile you get some small instability then that is usually not a big deal. Other people are more worried about stability because they use their machines for more critical work. So there is nothing wrong with one guy doing a 12 hour test then switching to offset without another test, and another guy doing two full 24+ hour test in Prime95, running IBT at max, and using Intel's XTU for another 24 test. No one is right or wrong, just different opinions for different setups.


----------



## paradoxum

well after 12 hours stable on p85 I am going to call it good enough. 4.5ghz @ 1.355( in bios)

I get the VID voltages: 1.2960, 1.2910 and occasionally 1.28v something something.
From that my bios should be, for on the safe side, would be + 0.60v, all other settings are default from the OP.
I have voltages of this under load:


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paradoxum*
> 
> well after 12 hours stable on p85 I am going to call it good enough. 4.5ghz @ 1.355( in bios)
> 
> I get the VID voltages: 1.2960, 1.2910 and occasionally 1.28v something something.
> From that my bios should be, for on the safe side, would be + 0.60v, all other settings are default from the OP.


I hope you mean .060 not .60v, that would be very bad.
If you know that 1.355 is the minimum you can get away with, then 1.355-1.291=.064, so I would use +.065. If you are a casual computer user then you can just do a short test to see if offset is stable. But as I posted previously, if you are really concerned about stability then a 24 hour test would be needed for you offset.


----------



## lukeman3000

Out of curiosity, is running on manual voltage at all popular, or do most use offset?

If I'm doing 4.7GHz @ 1.29V on manual while keeping temps down with my water cooler, am I really going to take any noticeable years of life off of my processor even if I keep the same computer for the next 10 years?

The only reason I ask is because I'm not too terribly keen on switching to offset and potentially causing more instability. I WANT to become 24 hour Prime stable, and I missed the mark by about an hour yesterday when it crashed about 23 hours in.

So I increased the voltage by 0.005 and started another Prime test which has been going for 12 hours now.

Hopefully, I'll successfully cross the 24-hour threshold tomorrow morning in which case I will want to be done with it for now. If I switch to offset, I won't feel satisfied unless I run another 24-hour Prime test and I'm afraid of the possibility that it won't make it.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lukeman3000*
> 
> Out of curiosity, is running on manual voltage at all popular, or do most use offset?
> 
> If I'm doing 4.7GHz @ 1.29V on manual while keeping temps down with my water cooler, am I really going to take any noticeable years of life off of my processor even if I keep the same computer for the next 10 years?
> 
> The only reason I ask is because I'm not too terribly keen on switching to offset and potentially causing more instability. I WANT to become 24 hour Prime stable, and I missed the mark by about an hour yesterday when it crashed about 23 hours in.
> 
> So I increased the voltage by 0.005 and started another Prime test which has been going for 12 hours now.
> 
> Hopefully, I'll successfully cross the 24-hour threshold tomorrow morning in which case I will want to be done with it for now. If I switch to offset, I won't feel satisfied unless I run another 24-hour Prime test and I'm afraid of the possibility that it won't make it.


Using offset does save a small amount of power when the cpu is in the idle state, not enough to have much effect on the electric bill or lifespan of the cpu.
No one can tell for sure on the lifespan of the cpu, but I can't see a difference of less than 50 watts of power in the idle state between fixed & offset make much difference to the lifespan.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lukeman3000*
> 
> Out of curiosity, is running on manual voltage at all popular, or do most use offset?
> 
> If I'm doing 4.7GHz @ 1.29V on manual while keeping temps down with my water cooler, am I really going to take any noticeable years of life off of my processor even if I keep the same computer for the next 10 years?
> 
> The only reason I ask is because I'm not too terribly keen on switching to offset and potentially causing more instability. I WANT to become 24 hour Prime stable, and I missed the mark by about an hour yesterday when it crashed about 23 hours in.
> 
> So I increased the voltage by 0.005 and started another Prime test which has been going for 12 hours now.
> 
> Hopefully, I'll successfully cross the 24-hour threshold tomorrow morning in which case I will want to be done with it for now. If I switch to offset, I won't feel satisfied unless I run another 24-hour Prime test and I'm afraid of the possibility that it won't make it.


As FtW 420 has pointed out, there are differing opinions on this issue, and that is the problem, they are just opinions. We don't have any facts because no one has had an Ivy chip three years to tell you if offset made a difference.

With the 1.29v that you are using, I can see going either way. If you are running a higher voltage 24/7 then logic would tell you that it obviously can't hurt and quite possible could help to stave off some degradation of the chip to use offset. I think switching to offset is so simple that, for me personally, I can't think of a reason not to use it.

I do however completely understand other points of view on it. People's use of their computer, their expectations, and their budgets differ so significantly that there is no right answer. For me it makes no sense to use manual when I can use offset, but for others manual may be just fine.


----------



## lukeman3000

Fair enough, thanks for the opinions.

I will explore that option as soon as I get 24-hour stable with manual. But, if I choose to switch to offset, you can bet I won't be satisfied until I hit another 24 hours in Prime!


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> As FtW 420 has pointed out, there are differing opinions on this issue, and that is the problem, they are just opinions. We don't have any facts because no one has had an Ivy chip three years to tell you if offset made a difference.
> 
> With the 1.29v that you are using, I can see going either way. If you are running a higher voltage 24/7 then logic would tell you that it obviously can't hurt and quite possible could help to stave off some degradation of the chip to use offset. I think switching to offset is so simple that, for me personally, I can't think of a reason not to use it.
> 
> I do however completely understand other points of view on it. People's use of their computer, their expectations, and their budgets differ so significantly that there is no right answer. For me it makes no sense to use manual when I can use offset, but for others manual may be just fine.


Pretty much this. There isn't a big difference in power savings, but for someone power conscious who turns off a light if he will be out of the room for 1/2 hour, the power difference running offset may be important to him where it means nothing to me. It certainly doesn't hurt.

Either method works fine for overclocking, my post above is more pointing out that leaving voltage fixed does not mean it is running at full power in the idle state, so it isn't a big difference between using the two methods.
The voltage remains fixed so uses a bit more power than offset, but it isn't pulling current the way it does under load.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Pretty much this. There isn't a big difference in power savings, but for someone power conscious who turns off a light if he will be out of the room for 1/2 hour, the power difference running offset may be important to him where it means nothing to me. It certainly doesn't hurt.
> 
> Either method works fine for overclocking, my post above is more pointing out that leaving voltage fixed does not mean it is running at full power in the idle state, so it isn't a big difference between using the two methods.
> The voltage remains fixed so uses a bit more power than offset, but it isn't pulling current the way it does under load.


Agreed as far as power savings go, but what is your opinion on the degradation? The choice is send over 1.4v to the chip all the time no matter what, or for the way I use the computer, the vast majority of the time sending about 1.0v the chip when 1.4v+ is not needed. Logically one would assume this would cause some decrease in the degradation process. Of course it may end up being an immaterial amount in the end.


----------



## FtW 420

Degradation happens even at stock, so I think there would be a small difference from 1V to 1.4V, it's impossible to say how much though. I don't think it would make a drastic difference, like half it's life or anything, but 1% or 20% over X years I really couldn't say.
It only makes a difference at idle as well. So folders who rarely let a rig sit idle at any time will see no difference between offset & fixed, while a guy who works all day & spends some time with the family in the evening before an hour or 2 on the rig would get a bigger difference if he leaves the rig on all day idling & it doesn't sleep while the wife & kids browse the web here & there.


----------



## markallen1988

When I try using opffset, I subtract my VID from my Vcore, right? 1.190-1.281= -0.091. When I do this, and set it to offset in BIOS, my Vcore jumps up to 1.39-1.4 in Windows. I'm sure I'm following the instructions correctly, what am I doing wrong? p8z77 V-pro/thunderbolt with an i7 3770k.


----------



## Chunin

Your VCORE is lower than your VID so you have set is as negative. Else it adds the voltage instead of lowering it. Right under offset setting there should be a box with a + in it click on it and change it to - and it will work the way you want it to.


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *markallen1988*
> 
> When I try using opffset, I subtract my VID from my Vcore, right? 1.190-1.281= -0.091. When I do this, and set it to offset in BIOS, my Vcore jumps up to 1.39-1.4 in Windows. I'm sure I'm following the instructions correctly, what am I doing wrong? p8z77 V-pro/thunderbolt with an i7 3770k.


TDub's Offset Guide

Man ... not being able to OC is killing me. Got this i7 monster and cannot do anything with it. Stupid stock cooler.


----------



## Chunin

I almost made the mistake of not buying an aftermarket cooler. Ive never done so before so why would i now i thought. Glad i read about Ivy Bridge and how hot it gets before buying it. I mean the stock cooler looks the same as the one i used for my E6600 so no wonder it barely does anything else but noise hehe.


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunin*
> 
> I almost made the mistake of not buying an aftermarket cooler. Ive never done so before so why would i now i thought. Glad i read about Ivy Bridge and how hot it gets before buying it. I mean the stock cooler looks the same as the one i used for my E6600 so no wonder it barely does anything else but noise hehe.


I sold some parts mb/cpu/h100i to buy this new setup, I can buy a cooler if I want but I want to do custom watercool so I have to save up a good amount of money to do so. I have a coolermaster 212 but haven't gotten around to installing it yet. xD

Stock coolers suck! I hate it


----------



## Chunin

Hehe. I see your point, if you are going to do it anyways better wait and do it right.


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunin*
> 
> Hehe. I see your point, if you are going to do it anyways better wait and do it right.


Yep, exactly


----------



## markallen1988

I did set it to -, and it still goes up when I go into Windows. Maybe a BIOS bug? I can't seem to get my multi to go up past 43 without reflashing the BIOS, which I've heard is a pretty common problem. Could that be part of the issue too? I have no problem setting voltage manually, so I'm unsure if the two problems are related.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *markallen1988*
> 
> I did set it to -, and it still goes up when I go into Windows. Maybe a BIOS bug? I can't seem to get my multi to go up past 43 without reflashing the BIOS, which I've heard is a pretty common problem. Could that be part of the issue too? I have no problem setting voltage manually, so I'm unsure if the two problems are related.


If you are experiencing any problems at all, it is best to reflash the bios, I assume you are using the latest one. Save your profile, export it to a usb, reflash, then load the profile.

After the flash, go through the screen shots here and make sure every setting is correct, and see if that helps.


----------



## lukeman3000

Well, I thought I was the right track. I went about 23 hours without any errors in Prime (until it crashed). Then I realized I didn't run with ram, so I re-ran with ram and got an error a few hours in.

Next, I increased the voltage 0.05 and I did this twice more, still getting errors.

Is it possible that I need to increase the voltage even more? Would running the test with ram necessitate this?


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lukeman3000*
> 
> Well, I thought I was the right track. I went about 23 hours without any errors in Prime (until it crashed). Then I realized I didn't run with ram, so I re-ran with ram and got an error a few hours in.
> 
> Next, I increased the voltage 0.05 and I did this twice more, still getting errors.
> 
> Is it possible that I need to increase the voltage even more? Would running the test with ram necessitate this?


Not to sound like a broken record, but reflash the current bios, then try again. Example: I was making changes to bios for my pwm cooler, and everything seemed fine. Every change I made went through, but I knew I had made enough changes to bios to probably trigger the bug.

Tried a Prime95 test and it failed a couple hours into it. Reflashed bios, then went 24 hours Prime95 with zero issues.


----------



## getyasome

Question about offset voltage.

I set manual Core voltage 1.26 @ 4.5GHz

Ran Prime for just over a hour , Core voltage 1.256 - 1.264 . VID 1.2860 - 1.2910 .

So the Offset Voltage would be say - .026 ?



Thanks..

EDIT:
Yes - 0.025 gave me the same 1.264v


----------



## iwalkwithedead

What CPUz is that?

EDIT: Nevermind, found it xD


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *getyasome*
> 
> Question about offset voltage.
> 
> I set manual Core voltage 1.26 @ 4.5GHz
> 
> Ran Prime for just over a hour , Core voltage 1.256 - 1.264 . VID 1.2860 - 1.2910 .
> 
> So the Offset Voltage would be say - .026 ?
> Thanks..
> EDIT:
> Yes - 0.025 gave me the same 1.264v


Looks good.
The first thing I look for when I change my offset it what CPU-Z and Hardware Monitor show as the vCore to make sure it is what I think it should be. As you saw, if you have the right settings, your offset should have the same (or very close to the same) vCore under load as manual.


----------



## paradoxum

hi, yes i meant 0.060

is my voltage alright for 4.5 then? not too high? from what i can tell the offset has a little wiggle room either way?

thanks


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paradoxum*
> 
> hi, yes i meant 0.060
> 
> is my voltage alright for 4.5 then? not too high? from what i can tell the offset has a little wiggle room either way?
> 
> thanks


Your voltage for 4.5 is definitely higher than average, but it not anything that will stop you from using the chip. If that is the lowest voltage you can use, then it is what it is. My first chip needed 1.33v for 4.5, my best chip can do it under 1.2v, that is just the luck of the silicon lottery.

I would not refer to it as wiggle room, and that is why I, personally, recommend testing your offset voltage when you first switch over from manual. You should be seeing the same vCore in your software monitoring programs while Prime95 is running that you did when you used manual. It is possible to have to bump up your offset number after testing for the first time.

With the rounding involved and a few different VID numbers, what you call wiggle room, I would refer to as possible rounding errors. Test your offset, see if it works, if not bump it up one or two notches.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I need 1.27v for 4.5ghz via manual and +0.045 offset for prime and +0.07 for folding


----------



## lukeman3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Not to sound like a broken record, but reflash the current bios, then try again. Example: I was making changes to bios for my pwm cooler, and everything seemed fine. Every change I made went through, but I knew I had made enough changes to bios to probably trigger the bug.
> 
> Tried a Prime95 test and it failed a couple hours into it. Reflashed bios, then went 24 hours Prime95 with zero issues.


Not at all -- I didn't even think that could be causing the problem. That's a little frustrating.


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Yo, this new board of mine doesn't have all the settings as my old board. Any idea if I should change a few settings? Asus P8Z77-I Deluxe.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iwalkwithedead*
> 
> Yo, this new board of mine doesn't have all the settings as my old board. Any idea if I should change a few settings? Asus P8Z77-I Deluxe.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Some Asus boards have less settings than the guide, some have more. Change what you can to match the guide, and you should be fine to leave the rest to auto.


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Some Asus boards have less settings than the guide, some have more. Change what you can to match the guide, and you should be fine to leave the rest to auto.


I guess I have no choice. man ... I went to go open P95 and my stupid mouse bugged and stopped it!

Lame

Well it's good so far 1.210 for 4.4ghz, I might drop it a few more bumps to see if i can get the vcore lowest as possible.


----------



## iwalkwithedead

What do I do again when I have my CPU Vcore set to 1.220 but it sees as 1.208/1.216 in cpuz?


----------



## RavageTheEarth

I'm buying my Maximus V Extreme tomorrow coming from an AsRock Z77 Extreme4 so I guess I can say goodbye to the AsRock overclocking guide and say hi to you guys! Hi my name is Josh and I'm about to be an ASUSaholic


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> I'm buying my Maximus V Extreme tomorrow coming from an AsRock Z77 Extreme4 so I guess I can say goodbye to the AsRock overclocking guide and say hi to you guys! Hi my name is Josh and I'm about to be an ASUSaholic


lolz
Welcome xD


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iwalkwithedead*
> 
> lolz
> Welcome xD


Thanks haha.

Every night at this time my posts tend to become a little silly. That is usually when I know that I should probably go to sleep haha


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> I'm buying my Maximus V Extreme tomorrow coming from an AsRock Z77 Extreme4 so I guess I can say goodbye to the AsRock overclocking guide and say hi to you guys! Hi my name is Josh and I'm about to be an ASUSaholic


greetings send I do you, ermm..


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iwalkwithedead*
> 
> What do I do again when I have my CPU Vcore set to 1.220 but it sees as 1.208/1.216 in cpuz?


If it is under load you can increase your LLC setting to keep it higher (although what you have is nothing to worry about if it is stable) but if it is at idle that is just the margin of error in the power system and there's not much you can do to fix it.


----------



## getyasome

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> I'm buying my Maximus V Extreme tomorrow coming from an AsRock Z77 Extreme4 so I guess I can say goodbye to the AsRock overclocking guide and say hi to you guys! Hi my name is Josh and I'm about to be an ASUSaholic


Yea mate the guides & people here are outstanding. I've recommended people from the P8P67 Deluxe Asus VIP Forum to visit the site , now that I've switched to P8Z77 V Deluxe they have been just outstanding for any need you may have..

Welcome


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> I'm buying my Maximus V Extreme tomorrow coming from an AsRock Z77 Extreme4 so I guess I can say goodbye to the AsRock overclocking guide and say hi to you guys! Hi my name is Josh and I'm about to be an ASUSaholic


May the love of warranty be with you.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iwalkwithedead*
> 
> What do I do again when I have my CPU Vcore set to 1.220 but it sees as 1.208/1.216 in cpuz?


As Forceman said, it is normal to have a few readings from software monitoring, this is completly normal. When I run Prime95 and have 1.41v manual I see 1.408, 1.416, and 1.424 in CPU-Z and other software. The digital multimeter reads in the 1.41 to 1.42v range. All of that is normal with Ultra High LLC.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> I'm buying my Maximus V Extreme tomorrow coming from an AsRock Z77 Extreme4 so I guess I can say goodbye to the AsRock overclocking guide and say hi to you guys! Hi my name is Josh and I'm about to be an ASUSaholic


Welcome. Swag, Totally Dubbed, Forceman, and a few others can help you with whatever you need to oc your chip on an Asus mobo. Hopefully you will not have any of your previous issues.


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Well ... it's good enough for me

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2740611


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Now ... on to 4.5ghz

Those temps are with a CoolerMaster 212


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *getyasome*
> 
> Yea mate the guides & people here are outstanding. I've recommended people from the P8P67 Deluxe Asus VIP Forum to visit the site , now that I've switched to P8Z77 V Deluxe they have been just outstanding for any need you may have..
> 
> Welcome


Thanks! I just ordered my ASUS MVE this morning alongside a Corsair H100i water cooler to replace the Noctua NH-D14. I love the Noctua, but it is just so big that it is going to take away the amazing appearence of the MVE. Not to mention restrict airflow from my crossfired 7950's... Going to order my Phantom 820 next week and I should be all set!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> greetings send I do you, ermm..


Thanks!


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Hey guys I'm trying to download all of the drivers, firmare, chipsets, etc. for my MVE so I can have it all ready for when I get it. I'm a bit confused on some things though so if some one can clarify that would be great.

http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/MAXIMUS_V_EXTREME/#support_Download_30

Under LAN there is the Intel LAN Driver V17.3.0.0 and in the description it says, "*Note: Please install NVM Update Utility for Intel 82579V Gigabit Ethernet PHY Network Connection first before you update this driver. The URL of the Utility: http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?DwnldID=22026 " Below it there is the Intel(R) Gigabit Ethernet Driver V17.2.0.0. Do I download both of these? I'm just confused on the way that it tells me to install this. It says to download the utility before you *update* this driver, but what if I don't already have the driver installed? I'm just really confused about this. I wish they would just have an all-in-one download of everything I need. Also, there are older version of every driver, firmware, etc. Should I just ignore these?

Also should I download all three of the USB ones? One is the driver, one is the controller driver, and the other is the asmedia driver.

There is just so much stuff on here to download I have no idea what I need and what I don't.

I'm just going to keep editing this because the questions just keep coming.

So do I need ASUS Wi-Fi GO! or ASUS Wi-Fi E?


----------



## Grimly

To those of you @ 5.0GHZ

At what voltage are you able to boot into windows? And then what voltage did it take to get it stable?

My chip currently boots into windows at 1.35v (set in bios, LLC is ultra high) but doesn't become stable until a whopping 1.45v... is this strange? I feel like the extra vCore might be making up for another unstable setting. If you think this is normal, I will stop playing and try to be satisfied...









The reason I noticed this, was when I was trying to find the most stable CPU PLL voltage...
My process is to drop my vCore as low as it will go and still boot windows (with lots of WHEA errors), then I adjust my PLL one step at a time until I get rid of the WHEA errors... then lower my vCore and tweak again. When I started the process @ 5ghz, it took 1.45v to get into windows period (WHEA errors galore, load=BSOD), with stock 1.80v PLL, once I lowered my PLL to 1.75v I was booting sans errors. I got my PLL all the way down to 1.29v, before it stopped booting again







:. So, PLL back to 1.75v... lower vCore till I get WHEA errors again, rinse and repeat. Until I ended up with 1.56875v PLL and 1.35vCore still booting into windows (not error free). And yes this takes a long time... thank the tech gods for SSDs.

A usefull hint if you're going to try this PLL process, you can set event viewer to pop up custom msgs when an error occurs. This way you don't need to keep re-opening event viewer, selecting warnings/whea, refresh and check every boot.

So? what's yer boot->stable vDelta?


----------



## Grimly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> Hey guys I'm trying to download all of the drivers, firmare, chipsets, etc. for my MVE so I can have it all ready for when I get it. I'm a bit confused on some things though so if some one can clarify that would be great.
> 
> http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/MAXIMUS_V_EXTREME/#support_Download_30
> 
> Under LAN there is the Intel LAN Driver V17.3.0.0 and in the description it says, "*Note: Please install NVM Update Utility for Intel 82579V Gigabit Ethernet PHY Network Connection first before you update this driver. The URL of the Utility: http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?DwnldID=22026 " Below it there is the Intel(R) Gigabit Ethernet Driver V17.2.0.0. Do I download both of these? I'm just confused on the way that it tells me to install this. It says to download the utility before you *update* this driver, but what if I don't already have the driver installed? I'm just really confused about this. I wish they would just have an all-in-one download of everything I need. Also, there are older version of every driver, firmware, etc. Should I just ignore these?
> 
> Also should I download all three of the USB ones? One is the driver, one is the controller driver, and the other is the asmedia driver.
> 
> There is just so much stuff on here to download I have no idea what I need and what I don't.
> 
> I'm just going to keep editing this because the questions just keep coming.
> 
> So do I need ASUS Wi-Fi GO! or ASUS Wi-Fi E?


Mostly it's just personal preference. You only "Need" the drivers/controllers that windows doesn't install automatically (! or X in Dev Mngr), most of them however will be installed by windows, and will be as/more current then what's on the site. Only download the most recent versions, older stuff is only needed if you have an issue with the current release. There are many utilities that aren't necessary, but you may want to give a try if you like a different interface, or more options. On my first install, I installed everything that was current on the site... stuff like Wi-Fi GO! and ASUS AI Suite are just utilities which you may or may not want. Personally I like using the windows interface for my Wi-Fi card. The only 'utility' I installed was the ROG Realtek HD audio manager. I'm not a fan of the AI suite/probe software... I prefer to use hwmonitor as it is very light on the system (AIDA/HWinfo64/Probe absolutely crush my sPi times and IBT GFlops).

Hope that helps.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grimly*
> 
> To those of you @ 5.0GHZ
> 
> At what voltage are you able to boot into windows? And then what voltage did it take to get it stable?
> 
> My chip currently boots into windows at 1.35v (set in bios, LLC is ultra high) but doesn't become stable until a whopping 1.45v... is this strange? I feel like the extra vCore might be making up for another unstable setting. If you think this is normal, I will stop playing and try to be satisfied...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The reason I noticed this, was when I was trying to find the most stable CPU PLL voltage...
> My process is to drop my vCore as low as it will go and still boot windows (with lots of WHEA errors), then I adjust my PLL one step at a time until I get rid of the WHEA errors... then lower my vCore and tweak again. When I started the process @ 5ghz, it took 1.45v to get into windows period (WHEA errors galore, load=BSOD), with stock 1.80v PLL, once I lowered my PLL to 1.75v I was booting sans errors. I got my PLL all the way down to 1.29v, before it stopped booting again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :. So, PLL back to 1.75v... lower vCore till I get WHEA errors again, rinse and repeat. Until I ended up with 1.56875v PLL and 1.35vCore still booting into windows (not error free). And yes this takes a long time... thank the tech gods for SSDs.
> 
> A usefull hint if you're going to try this PLL process, you can set event viewer to pop up custom msgs when an error occurs. This way you don't need to keep re-opening event viewer, selecting warnings/whea, refresh and check every boot.
> 
> So? what's yer boot->stable vDelta?


I recommend following the guide here to find your lowest vCore for your selected multiplier. The guide shows 1.7 for PLL and does not suggest altering it. I and other have tried a little different PLL and haven't noticed much difference. Leave PLL alone and focus on vCore while making sure your temps are in check would be my advice. I don't know what vCore I need to boot at 5.0 because that information is not relevant to me for 24/7 stability. I can tell you that my good chip needs 1.41v to be stable for 5.0, but my second chip needs 1.41v to do 4.8 so I can't even get it to do 5.0 24/7 with a reasonable voltage.


----------



## iwalkwithedead

What is wrong and what is happening?

Nothing major, it's just odd to me. Idle 1.6 vcore is 1.208, load 4.4 vcore is 1.200

EDIT: I upped my voltage just in case, still very odd. Now idle is 1.216v and load is 1.208v
This MB must just be weird like that.


----------



## Grimly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> I recommend following the guide here to find your lowest vCore for your selected multiplier. The guide shows 1.7 for PLL and does not suggest altering it. I and other have tried a little different PLL and haven't noticed much difference. Leave PLL alone and focus on vCore while making sure your temps are in check would be my advice. I don't know what vCore I need to boot at 5.0 because that information is not relevant to me for 24/7 stability. I can tell you that my good chip needs 1.41v to be stable for 5.0, but my second chip needs 1.41v to do 4.8 so I can't even get it to do 5.0 24/7 with a reasonable voltage.


I don't want to create an arguement but I have to disagree. I have read/followed the guide here, and it was handy to get started, however leaves much to be said for 'finalizing' your OC.
But I digress, If I had just set PLL to 1.7v I'd still be very unstable, and unlikely to be able to find a stable voltage for 5.0ghz at all, or it might have been well beyond 1.45v. According to the testing I did, the lowest vCore I could boot into windows at 1.7v PLL was 1.39v. However 1.69 and 1.71 got me to 1.38vCore. This is an important setting to fine tuning your OC and getting the voltages as low as they can go. I may be new to IB, but I'm not new to oc'ing. And a 'set it and forget it' attitude is great if you're just trying to get to 4.5ghz. But not for max clocks. <-- please don't take this the wrong way, this is fine for most people. Just not me.

The reason for this, (now I'm not an expert, but I do have a bit of an electrical engineering background and this is how I understand PLL in terms of pc's), is that unlike other voltages your Phase Lock Loop Voltage is a reference voltage, meaning that other voltages regulate their phase via this one. There is no definitive "requirement" for PLL however, once a system is unstable (or near max oc) the other voltages need the PLL to be accurate, or they will start osicillating out of range. I hate to drop links, but wiki has some great analogies for it... I like the race car one. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phase-locked_loop

I could be completely wrong, but that's how I've interpreted it.

Stability is a funny thing with IB I'm finding, the latest 'OMG' moment I had, was reading an article about "improved current leak" in the IB's and that being the reason they're stable enough to push 7ghz+ under LN2. At a certain temp (every cpu will be different) the amount of current leakage reaches a breaking point and stability will be an issue, and more volts will only make it worse. Current leakage only occurs at high temps, thus lower temps = lower requirement for vCore. This is what was happening to me before I delidded my chip, I had no hope of stabilizing 5.0ghz... it started booting into windows at 1.45 vcore, and only got worse with more, and my temps never saw 95*C. But I could get it stable if I opened the door and turned on the great canadian a/c (mobo down to 10*c). I have also confirmed this for myself, by taking my stable 4.8ghz @ 1.320v and giving it 1.45vcore... it started failing p95, because I was hitting high temps (high 80's in that case). All the more reason to have vCore as low as it can go!


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iwalkwithedead*
> 
> What is wrong and what is happening?
> 
> Nothing major, it's just odd to me. Idle 1.6 vcore is 1.208, load 4.4 vcore is 1.200
> 
> EDIT: I upped my voltage just in case, still very odd. Now idle is 1.216v and load is 1.208v
> This MB must just be weird like that.


If you set a fixed manual Vcore in the BIOS, that is exactly what will happen as it holds that Vcore all the time. Otherwise make sure EIST and C1E are both enabled. The slight drop is the Vdroop, which is also normal.


----------



## Grimly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iwalkwithedead*
> 
> What is wrong and what is happening?
> 
> Nothing major, it's just odd to me. Idle 1.6 vcore is 1.208, load 4.4 vcore is 1.200
> 
> EDIT: I upped my voltage just in case, still very odd. Now idle is 1.216v and load is 1.208v
> This MB must just be weird like that.


You are noticing the effect of three things... You are using Manual Voltage to set your vCore? And I assume you have Intel Speed Step Enabled? And the other is Vdroop...

The Speed Step is allowing your Mulitplier to drop to x16... however since you are setting a manual vcore, your idle voltage will not drop with it. It will stay at the constant you have set in the BIOS, the mild drop in voltage under load is called 'Vdroop' and is completely normal.
This is what "offset" voltage is for. Once you have found your stable manual voltage go thru the steps in the guide to set your offset... make sure Speed Step, and C1E are enabled, and when you drop to x16 multi, your vcore should drop to 1v roughly.


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grimly*
> 
> You are noticing the effect of three things... You are using Manual Voltage to set your vCore? And I assume you have Intel Speed Step Enabled? And the other is Vdroop...
> 
> The Speed Step is allowing your Mulitplier to drop to x16... however since you are setting a manual vcore, your idle voltage will not drop with it. It will stay at the constant you have set in the BIOS, the mild drop in voltage under load is called 'Vdroop' and is completely normal.
> This is what "offset" voltage is for. Once you have found your stable manual voltage go thru the steps in the guide to set your offset... make sure Speed Step, and C1E are enabled, and when you drop to x16 multi, your vcore should drop to 1v roughly.


I already know all about this information but thank you for sharing it again. xD

I was just trying to figure out why when under load it would drop voltage instead of increase it, I just didn't word it right because I'm a derp.









It's just weird to me because I have my manual vcore on 1.220 but it shows as 1.208 idle and under load it is 1.200 that is what is getting me confused, I thought vcore was supposed to raise when under load, not be lowered.


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grimly*
> 
> Mostly it's just personal preference. You only "Need" the drivers/controllers that windows doesn't install automatically (! or X in Dev Mngr), most of them however will be installed by windows, and will be as/more current then what's on the site. Only download the most recent versions, older stuff is only needed if you have an issue with the current release. There are many utilities that aren't necessary, but you may want to give a try if you like a different interface, or more options. On my first install, I installed everything that was current on the site... stuff like Wi-Fi GO! and ASUS AI Suite are just utilities which you may or may not want. Personally I like using the windows interface for my Wi-Fi card. The only 'utility' I installed was the ROG Realtek HD audio manager. I'm not a fan of the AI suite/probe software... I prefer to use hwmonitor as it is very light on the system (AIDA/HWinfo64/Probe absolutely crush my sPi times and IBT GFlops).
> 
> Hope that helps.


How would I know what drivers and controllers windows automatically installs? REP for you for the help


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iwalkwithedead*
> 
> I already know all about this information but thank you for sharing it again. xD
> 
> I was just trying to figure out why when under load it would drop voltage instead of increase it, I just didn't word it right because I'm a derp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's just weird to me because I have my manual vcore on 1.220 but it shows as 1.208 idle and under load it is 1.200 that is what is getting me confused, I thought vcore was supposed to raise when under load, not be lowered.


You are perfectly describing vdroop. Put your system on stock defaults and you will see a large difference in idle vs. load voltage with idle being much higher. We use Ultra High LLC to eliminate as much vdroop as possible. When you switch to offset, your idle voltage will drop way down.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grimly*
> 
> I don't want to create an arguement...


No problem.
I had zero trouble getting 5.0 completely stable following the guide. If changing PLL voltage works for you that is great. I have tried different PLL and it didn't make any difference, and I am repeating to you what the experts wrote in the delidded club - that PLL didn't make that much difference.

Again I don't see the significance of boot voltage. If you are a bencher, then I can see the point to it, but this is not a benching thread, this is guide of how to get your oc stable for 24/7 use. Just my opinion but you might get better help in a benching thread.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> How would I know what drivers and controllers windows automatically installs? REP for you for the help


Get the bios, chipset, audio, lan, usb, and sata. You can also get the wireless and bluetooth if you will use it. There is nothing wrong with getting all the drivers if it is easier than worrying about which to get or not. I don't care for AI Suite personally.

If you are missing something after doing all the windows updates, then Device Manager will show you what is missing. Update bios first, then the drivers, then update windows.


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Get the bios, chipset, audio, lan, usb, and sata. You can also get the wireless and bluetooth if you will use it. There is nothing wrong with getting all the drivers if it is easier than worrying about which to get or not. I don't care for AI Suite personally.
> 
> If you are missing something after doing all the windows updates, then Device Manager will show you what is missing. Update bios first, then the drivers, then update windows.


Ok awesome thanks for giving me the order in which I should do it too! Much appreciated! REP for you too!


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Ok one more question guys. I'm going to be using the onboard wifi. Under LAN there is the Intel LAN Driver V17.3.0.0 and in the description it says, "*Note: Please install NVM Update Utility for Intel 82579V Gigabit Ethernet PHY Network Connection first before you update this driver. The URL of the Utility: http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?DwnldID=22026 " Below it there is the Intel(R) Gigabit Ethernet Driver V17.2.0.0. Do I download both of these? Should I also download the driver under the WIRELESS section too?


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> Ok one more question guys. I'm going to be using the onboard wifi. Under LAN there is the Intel LAN Driver V17.3.0.0 and in the description it says, "*Note: Please install NVM Update Utility for Intel 82579V Gigabit Ethernet PHY Network Connection first before you update this driver. The URL of the Utility: http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?DwnldID=22026 " Below it there is the Intel(R) Gigabit Ethernet Driver V17.2.0.0. Do I download both of these? Should I also download the driver under the WIRELESS section too?


They always list a few old versions of drivers. The 17.2 would just be an older one you don't need. So just do the 17.3 and follow the instructions to get the NVM update first. In addition to that you will also want the wireless drivers.


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Just to show you all the settings the Asus P8Z77-I Deluxe has









Bios Pictures


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




Cannot change CPU PLL Voltage, it's either Auto or +0.10






Idle

Load

Idle

Load


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> They always list a few old versions of drivers. The 17.2 would just be an older one you don't need. So just do the 17.3 and follow the instructions to get the NVM update first. In addition to that you will also want the wireless drivers.


Ok thank you! So I would do the update and then install 17.3?


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> Ok thank you! So I would do the update and then install 17.3?


Get the newest bios, use the renamer utility to name it correctly, place it in the top directory of a fat32 thumb drive. When the motherboard is all hooked up to power and everthing, then before turning it on for the first time, use the flashback usb port and flashback button to flash the bios. Instructions are in the manual, which you can download now and read.

Then boot up with your windows install media. Choose not to have windows update, it is best to just not have it hooked up to the internet at all yet. When windows is done installing, then do the chipset first, then do that update for the NVM, then you can do the 17.3 one and all the other drivers. After all those and the restarts, then hook up the internet and wait forever for windows to do the million updates. Once that is all done go into device manager and see if anything is missing.


----------



## Grimly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> No problem.
> I had zero trouble getting 5.0 completely stable following the guide. If changing PLL voltage works for you that is great. I have tried different PLL and it didn't make any difference, and I am repeating to you what the experts wrote in the delidded club - that PLL didn't make that much difference.
> 
> Again I don't see the significance of boot voltage. If you are a bencher, then I can see the point to it, but this is not a benching thread, this is guide of how to get your oc stable for 24/7 use. Just my opinion but you might get better help in a benching thread.


Sorry, I didn't really explain myself... The reason I wanted to know other peoples boot voltage, is because I thought it was suprising that my chip is stable enough to boot into windows @ 1.35v, but isn't 100% stable until 1.45v. I felt that a 0.1v increase seemed extreme to achieve stability, and that another setting may be holding me back. And that a typical 'voltage wall' as I understand it, is a big leap of voltage to even get it to post or boot with out BSODing, not that it takes a big leap to get it stable, and only a small rise to get it started.

Seeing as I was barely able to boot 5ghz @ 1.45 before I started searching for a stable PLL, and now that is my 100% stable voltage. I see this as possibly very helpful info for those trying to achive stable 24/7 max oc's.

I am looking for a 24/7 oc, and currently have one but I'm always looking to improve, and was hoping others who had reached 5ghz would be able to help. I truly believe fine tuning is very helpful for 24/7 oc's, so that you have some sort of assurance that you're not running 1.52v for 5ghz unnecessarily.

p.s. I'm not too interested in benching for competition anymore, to much work involved for something I cant really use, IMO (stripping an os to the point when all it's good for is benching, then have to reinstall yer os just to "use" your pc)... and perhaps someone should start 'oc fine tuning' thread







, I would but I've never been much of a forum guy, this is the most I've posted in years







... but I am enjoying it







.


----------



## justanoldman

Grimly,
I understand where you are coming from.
I can't help with boot voltages, but if you know your 12+ hour Prime95 voltages for different multipliers I can tell you if those are normal. I have posted more on this site in a few months than I have ever posted anywhere in my life total. My profession has too many bitter people, so posting with them isn't as much fun.


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Get the newest bios, use the renamer utility to name it correctly, place it in the top directory of a fat32 thumb drive. When the motherboard is all hooked up to power and everthing, then before turning it on for the first time, use the flashback usb port and flashback button to flash the bios. Instructions are in the manual, which you can download now and read.
> 
> Then boot up with your windows install media. Choose not to have windows update, it is best to just not have it hooked up to the internet at all yet. When windows is done installing, then do the chipset first, then do that update for the NVM, then you can do the 17.3 one and all the other drivers. After all those and the restarts, then hook up the internet and wait forever for windows to do the million updates. Once that is all done go into device manager and see if anything is missing.


Ok thank you for the extremely clear instructions. It truly is much appreciated.


----------



## Grimly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Grimly,
> I understand where you are coming from.
> I can't help with boot voltages, but if you know your 12+ hour Prime95 voltages for different multipliers I can tell you if those are normal. I have posted more on this site in a few months than I have ever posted anywhere in my life total. My profession has too many bitter people, so posting with them isn't as much fun.


Any chance I could convince you to check? Your at 5ghz right? Just need to keep all of your settings fixed, and lower your vcore until windows starts booting with errors like "DWM has stopped responding"... and that is far enough, one or two more steps will probably make it BSOD on boot, and you don't need to do that if you don't want to. You dont need to put it under any load, just boot to desktop. You don't need to play with the PLL unless your curious, that can take time... but may yield results.

If you dont want to I understand... I am stable where I am, and have the profile saved, and can keep tinkering with all the stuff that I can't find any info on other than "Adjust this setting may allows you to increase the overclocking capability" (quote from my manual regarding PLL Skew, LOL). And maybe I'll stumble upon something. Oh, and my stable vCore for 4.8ghz is 1.32v but I think I can get that down a bit... haven't played with that profile much since the delidding (BTW you were the cause that, thanks







, best decision I've made in years).


----------



## justanoldman

^ Sorry my 5.0 rig is down right now. Taking things apart in prep for expanding the H220 to cool the gpu. Had to mangle the bottom 140 fan port in the front of the 810 case to make the rad fit down there, but it worked in the end.

If you had never mentioned your vCore for 5.0, and just said 4.8 at 1.32 I would have guessed 1.44 to 1.45 for 5.0, so you are exactly where I would expect. At 5.1 or 5.2 I would expect a wall though so it might take a decent amount more to go higher.

Delidding is really the thing that made all of this interesting and more fun. Being completely limited by temps because of poor manufacturing techniques was not fun.


----------



## Grimly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> ^ Sorry my 5.0 rig is down right now. Taking things apart in prep for expanding the H220 to cool the gpu. Had to mangle the bottom 140 fan port in the front of the 810 case to make the rad fit down there, but it worked in the end.
> 
> If you had never mentioned your vCore for 5.0, and just said 4.8 at 1.32 I would have guessed 1.44 to 1.45 for 5.0, so you are exactly where I would expect. At 5.1 or 5.2 I would expect a wall though so it might take a decent amount more to go higher.
> 
> Delidding is really the thing that made all of this interesting and more fun. Being completely limited by temps because of poor manufacturing techniques was not fun.


No worries... to be honest, I'm not sure why I haven't tried 4.9 yet... lol once I got it to 4.8 and saw my temps perhaps I thought screw it and went for the big 5.0

I haven't really played much above 5.0, I know it will boot into windows at 5.1 around the 1.45v mark, perhaps less now that I've done a bit more tweaking. And I haven't tried 5.2 yet at all. I know my chip isn't going to do either 24/7 with the present cooling as it seems my chip will start to give me whea errors in the mid 90's if it's there long enough. Hopefully the CLU tim I get in a few weeks will help a bit, and I have a few other things in store for the w/c loop too.


----------



## clevelandownz

when I do a 12 hour stress test, should I put my fans for my h100i at maximum?


----------



## Chunin

I use a custom curve for my fans in FAN Xpert but i believe on mild oc i used auto fan control and passed 12 hours withouht issues.


----------



## clevelandownz

my Prime95 always seems to crash 30 miuntes into the test... how do i stop this or why is it doin it.


----------



## getyasome

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clevelandownz*
> 
> my Prime95 always seems to crash 30 miuntes into the test... how do i stop this or why is it doin it.


The same was happening to me on manual voltage of 1.25 so I went up to 1.26 and no more crash.


----------



## Chunin

Its hard to tell since youve only asked about the fan speed. My crystal ball cant pick up what specs you are running, what is your voltage, CPU speed, temps.


----------



## clevelandownz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunin*
> 
> Its hard to tell since youve only asked about the fan speed. My crystal ball cant pick up what specs you are running, what is your voltage, CPU speed, temps.


Motherboard: ASUS Sabertooth Z77
CPU: Intel Core i7-3770k 3.5 GHz (overclock to 4.4GHz)
RAM: Corsair Dominator Platinum 16GB
HD: Western Digital Black 2TB SATA 6.0GBs
SSD: 256GB Samsung 840 PRO Series
GPU: EVGA GTX Titan Superclocked
PSU: Corsair HX1050w
CPU Cooling: Corsair H100i Water Cooling
OD: Pioneer BD/DVD/CD Burner
OS: Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit

Voltage is 1.270
CPU Speed is 4.4GHz
Temps are about 95 average 30 minutes into it... they spike at 100 here and there but only for a second.


----------



## Chunin

Thats a little high temps. Ivy Bridge throttle at around 98C so that might be one of the reasons your prime fails but what is more likely you just need more voltage to keep it stable. Altho with those temps i dont know if id risk it.


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunin*
> 
> Thats a little high temps. Ivy Bridge throttle at around 98C so that might be one of the reasons your prime fails but what is more likely you just need more voltage to keep it stable. Altho with those temps i dont know if id risk it.


Ivy Thorttles at 105C, that's their TjMax. 98C is for Sandy.


----------



## Chunin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> Ivy Thorttles at 105C, that's their TjMax. 98C is for Sandy.


Enough reading all ready. What are the limits?

Intel Temperature Limits
Type Sandy Bridge Ivy Bridge
Max 98C 105C
Throttle 93C+ 98C+
Optimal 85C- 90C-
Min -50C- -50C-
(+) = or above. (-) = or below.


----------



## clevelandownz

So I'll be fine as long as I stay below 105? So increase voltage it is


----------



## clevelandownz

Or just do a 4.3 overclock now and then when I get my real water cooling unit then push it to its limits...


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clevelandownz*
> 
> Motherboard: ASUS Sabertooth Z77
> CPU: Intel Core i7-3770k 3.5 GHz (overclock to 4.4GHz)
> RAM: Corsair Dominator Platinum 16GB
> HD: Western Digital Black 2TB SATA 6.0GBs
> SSD: 256GB Samsung 840 PRO Series
> GPU: EVGA GTX Titan Superclocked
> PSU: Corsair HX1050w
> CPU Cooling: Corsair H100i Water Cooling
> OD: Pioneer BD/DVD/CD Burner
> OS: Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit
> 
> Voltage is 1.270
> CPU Speed is 4.4GHz
> Temps are about 95 average 30 minutes into it... they spike at 100 here and there but only for a second.


You should take off the back panel on your case and touch the backplate of the H100i and make sure it isn't at all loose. On some motherboards, there is some excess space that causes the backplate to be loose. You might have to throw some rubber washers on it to make it a nice snug fit.


----------



## Chunin

No. If you go above 98C your cpu will throttle to keep cooler and will downclock itself to do so. 105C is the thermal shutdown threshold at which point your CPU will shut down to prevent damage.


----------



## Chunin

Also since you are on water cooling and your CPU is OCed to relatively same speed as mine (ive got 3570k) and you are using a .01V less voltage there probably is something wrong with it. Im on air and not the best one and i can keep it under 90C with a room temp of 23C.


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunin*
> 
> No. If you go above 98C your cpu will throttle to keep cooler and will downclock itself to do so. 105C is the thermal shutdown threshold at which point your CPU will shut down to prevent damage.


No you are wrong Ivy Bridge's thermal shutdown is at 120c-130c. Ivy Bridge throttles around 105c.


----------



## clevelandownz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> You should take off the back panel on your case and touch the backplate of the H100i and make sure it isn't at all loose. On some motherboards, there is some excess space that causes the backplate to be loose. You might have to throw some rubber washers on it to make it a nice snug fit.


I did notice the front screws could all be tightened a little bit. I think it didnt tighten them as much when I put it together because it told me not too haha. Dont know why but I will try it out now and see what its like. oh and i put rubber washers on from the start


----------



## clevelandownz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunin*
> 
> Also since you are on water cooling and your CPU is OCed to relatively same speed as mine (ive got 3570k) and you are using a .01V less voltage there probably is something wrong with it. Im on air and not the best one and i can keep it under 90C with a room temp of 23C.


if there was something wrong with it... wouldn't i notice it in others ways than just overclocking?


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clevelandownz*
> 
> I did notice the front screws could all be tightened a little bit. I think it didnt tighten them as much when I put it together because it told me not too haha. Dont know why but I will try it out now and see what its like. oh and i put rubber washers on from the start


Ok perfect! Just hold the backplate snug as you are tightening the screws. If there is still a problem we can take it from there









BTW I'm talking about like two extra washers to go on after the ones that Corsair provides you with.

Did you install it with the little cutouts on the backplate going around the screws?

Like this: http://forum.corsair.com/forums/showpost.php?p=625698&postcount=20


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clevelandownz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Chunin*
> 
> Its hard to tell since youve only asked about the fan speed. My crystal ball cant pick up what specs you are running, what is your voltage, CPU speed, temps.
> 
> 
> 
> Motherboard: ASUS Sabertooth Z77
> CPU: Intel Core i7-3770k 3.5 GHz (overclock to 4.4GHz)
> RAM: Corsair Dominator Platinum 16GB
> HD: Western Digital Black 2TB SATA 6.0GBs
> SSD: 256GB Samsung 840 PRO Series
> GPU: EVGA GTX Titan Superclocked
> PSU: Corsair HX1050w
> CPU Cooling: Corsair H100i Water Cooling
> OD: Pioneer BD/DVD/CD Burner
> OS: Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit
> 
> Voltage is 1.270
> CPU Speed is 4.4GHz
> Temps are about 95 average 30 minutes into it... they spike at 100 here and there but only for a second.
Click to expand...

http://www.overclock.net/t/1258253/how-to-put-your-rig-in-your-sig to make it easier for people to help and check out your rig...any time you post.


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1258253/how-to-put-your-rig-in-your-sig to make it easier for people to help and check out your rig...any time you post.


Yea you should defiinetly do that. It makes it easier for people in the forum to just hop in this thread and help you.


----------



## Chunin

I might have been wrongly guided then. The table (fail of a table but still) i pasted before was taken from an official ivy bridge overclocking guide in this forums.


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunin*
> 
> I might have been wrongly guided then. The table (fail of a table but still) i pasted before was taken from an official ivy bridge overclocking guide in this forums.


It's cool man just want you to be well informed. Thats why I stepped in and replied







That is why I use Real Temp for overheat protection. When the CPU hits 100c Real Temp tells the computer to shut off. That is why I can leave P95 running overnight and not have nightmares haha

REP to you for learning something


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clevelandownz*
> 
> if there was something wrong with it... wouldn't i notice it in others ways than just overclocking?


So whats going on? Any luck with tightening everything up?


----------



## clevelandownz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> Ok perfect! Just hold the backplate snug as you are tightening the screws. If there is still a problem we can take it from there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW I'm talking about like two extra washers to go on after the ones that Corsair provides you with.
> 
> Did you install it with the little cutouts on the backplate going around the screws?
> 
> Like this: http://forum.corsair.com/forums/showpost.php?p=625698&postcount=20


I DID NOT! haha... I will do this right away... just had my first homer simpson moment with my computer haha.


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clevelandownz*
> 
> I DID NOT! haha... I will do this right away... just had my first homer simpson moment with my computer haha.


Haha its cool man the best way to learn is to make mistakes. You just have to be very careful when installing things like that because it is the lifeline to your CPU. btw I just ordered my H100i alongside an ASUS Maximus V Extreme yesterday. Going to be great since I'm coming from an AsRock Z77 Extreme 4 and a HUGE Noctua NH-D14 (great cooler, just too big)


----------



## clevelandownz

Okay so I reinstalled it the CORRECT way. I noticed some of the thermal paste was on the cpu and the rest on the block... does that really matter or should i order more thermal paste and re apply? i do understand less is more but.. i dunno haha just wondering.


----------



## clevelandownz

haha... okay so i checked my idle temps... i want from 36-38C to 27-30C idle haha WOW


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clevelandownz*
> 
> Okay so I reinstalled it the CORRECT way. I noticed some of the thermal paste was on the cpu and the rest on the block... does that really matter or should i order more thermal paste and re apply? i do understand less is more but.. i dunno haha just wondering.


You should never re-use thermal paste. When you pull the block off it creates air bubbles in the paste so heat will not transfer well at all. You want to order some thermal paste (IC Diamond, Arctic Silver 5) and take a coffee filter and wipe the thermal paste off. Then you want to fold a coffee filter and put it on the top of a bottle of Iso alcohol and just tip the bottle upside down really quick and rub the rest out. Don't press *too* hard on the CPU when cleaning it in the socket. Make the H100i and the CPU look brand new or as close as you can get it. Then apply a pea sized drop (in this case LESS IS ALWAYS BETTER) of the TIM to the center of the CPU. Don't spread it. Just line the block up and put it down and tighten it. Don't pull the block back up at all. That is why it is very important that you line it up correctly the first time. The TIM on the CPU should look like this:



Hope this helped.

I'm really glad that your temps dropped. Once you apply new thermal paste they will drop even more!!!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

A few posts to refer to:
1. I would not exceed 98c personally. If you're hitting those temps, then something is wrong. Either your mount or your cooler can't cool it enough. I would suggest a lower clock until the problem is found.
2. Drivers and whatnot: I suggest just installing the basics, like vga driver, lan driver, hd audio driver and so on. Software, only if you need it. But that's it.
3. Tj max is themax temp that a cpu should be hitting. Don't go over it.
4. PLL is based on your own chip, just like vcore is. 1.7 is used in the guide in order to say that is something you can run it at. By all means the oc guide is a guide not a given setting for every single chip and motherboard out there. It serves as a reference to people starting to oc. If you copy the bios settings, you'll at least be 90% there to your oc. That's the objective of the guide.


----------



## clevelandownz

What thermal paste do you suggest I get... so many haha.

EDIT: Nevermind just saw u said some haha thank you


----------



## paradoxum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Your voltage for 4.5 is definitely higher than average, but it not anything that will stop you from using the chip. If that is the lowest voltage you can use, then it is what it is. My first chip needed 1.33v for 4.5, my best chip can do it under 1.2v, that is just the luck of the silicon lottery.
> 
> I would not refer to it as wiggle room, and that is why I, personally, recommend testing your offset voltage when you first switch over from manual. You should be seeing the same vCore in your software monitoring programs while Prime95 is running that you did when you used manual. It is possible to have to bump up your offset number after testing for the first time.
> 
> With the rounding involved and a few different VID numbers, what you call wiggle room, I would refer to as possible rounding errors. Test your offset, see if it works, if not bump it up one or two notches.


Hi,

late question but, does lowering the + 0.065 to say (for example) 0.010 take the actual VCore very low? (so low it probably won't boot?) and thus, in turn, it will get more volts and become hotter until it dies?

Is this the core reason why you should test without using offset first?

The + or - voltage must not change for each chip, so why not just say "never go above +0.XXX" or below XXX and then people can just try with what's inbetween with a starting voltage?


----------



## Grimly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paradoxum*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> late question but, does lowering the + 0.065 to say (for example) 0.010 take the actual VCore very low? (so low it probably won't boot?) and thus, in turn, it will get more volts and become hotter until it dies?
> 
> Is this the core reason why you should test without using offset first?
> 
> The + or - voltage must not change for each chip, so why not just say "never go above +0.XXX" or below XXX and then people can just try with what's inbetween with a starting voltage?


The 'Offset' CPU voltage in your BIOS is based off another number called the CPU VID (NOT YOUR STOCK VCORE, this VID# is not shown in the BIOS), and every chip has a different VID. This is why nobody can tell you that +XXX or -XXX is to much or too little, or exactly how to set it (unless they have VID ESP







). To find out what your VID is, download "coretemp" as it reports this number. This is not to be confused with 'vCore', which is calculated by; Offset (+/-XXX) + VID = Vcore.
My chip has a VID of ~1.1609 (changes slightly depending on load) and my required vCore for 4.8ghz is 1.320 (found with "manual vcore"). So to set offset correctly, I take Vcore (1.320v) and subtract VID (1.1609) and get an offset of +0.160. This is the setting I will use. Some people will have a VID of 1.25 or higher, and would need less of an 'offset' to get to 1.320v (+.070 to be exact).

This IS the core reason why you should find a manual voltage first. And it is explained in detail under the offset section in the guide.


----------



## Chunin

I read somewhere that chips with lower VID usually tend to be the ones people achieve better OC with. Is there a grain of truth in that statement or just another myth?


----------



## paradoxum

I see so each chip IS different in that is has a different VID. with my vid of 1.2960, 1.2910 is equal to about 1.355, what would the "never go lower/higher than 0.XXX on the offsets? like I wouldn't do 1.5v so let's say, what would that be in offset terms? etc


----------



## Grimly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunin*
> 
> I read somewhere that chips with lower VID usually tend to be the ones people achieve better OC with. Is there a grain of truth in that statement or just another myth?


Perhaps there is... I personally think that good cooling, and organized methodical process (make charts and keep data) are more important to your chips max oc, then a low or high VID... but that's just an opinion.

This post is a little bit dated now, but the description of VID is great and still accurate... http://www.overclock.net/t/665362/vid-voltage-identification-explained/0_50


----------



## Chunin

You understand the concept of offset setting wrong i think. The whole purpose of using it is to make your motherboard lower the VCORE when its not needed. So for example if you are using a rather high voltage lets say 1.35V which you need to run 4.6 Ghz or whatever your OC is to get it stable with manual VCORE setting your motherboard will always use that voltage no matter if its under load or idling. So to save your CPU from running under unnecessary high voltage and temps you use the offset value to lower the VCORE when idling.


----------



## Grimly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paradoxum*
> 
> I see so each chip IS different in that is has a different VID. with my vid of 1.2960, 1.2910 is equal to about 1.355, what would the "never go lower/higher than 0.XXX on the offsets? like I wouldn't do 1.5v so let's say, what would that be in offset terms? etc


I cannot provide that information for you. The max you will want to set your offset, will be decided by your temperatures, and your comfort level with high volts for 24/7 (some people are ok with their chip running at 1.52v for 24/7 if their temps are good, I am not.) If your current vCore under load is reaching 1.355v and your temps are hitting 90, I say stop there.

But I'm not sure you are understanding the concept fully. If your VID (as read in coretemp under %100 load) is 1.291v and your load vCore is 1.355v then you already have a 0.064v offset. 1.291v VID does not equal 1.355vcore otherwise. But I am guessing, as you are not providing much information to work with. I highly recommend to stop playing with your offset voltage until you fully understand it. Use manual vcore to get started, and keep a record of your VID all the while. Then once you have found a 'stable' manual voltage, use the steps in the guide to set your offset voltage if you wish.

Edit:

If you want, provide the following information, and I will try to assist.
1- Your current multiplier
2- The current reading of VID within coretemp under %100 load (prime95)
3- The current vCore as read by CPU-Z or HWmonitor under %100 load.
4- And is this overclock stable as is?
Then, what is your current settings in the BOIS for your CPU voltage, do you have it set to offset? if so, what is the set offset amount? or is it on auto? And in the Digi+Power control section in the BIOS what is the CPU Load-Line Calibration set to?


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunin*
> 
> I read somewhere that chips with lower VID usually tend to be the ones people achieve better OC with. Is there a grain of truth in that statement or just another myth?


That used to be true when chips had a single VID, but since Intel has gone to the turbo boost system it doesn't seem to correlate as well as it used to.


----------



## justanoldman

When we talk about voltages we always refer to manual voltage or what we see in the software under load. No one really talks about offset, because every chip has a different VID. No one knows what is safe but <1.35v is fine, >1.5v I would not recommend. In between those numbers depends on how you use the chip and your temps.

Some will disagree but from what I have seen there is definitely a correlation between lower VID and better oc ability. If your VID at 4.5 under load is more than 1.3 then you probably won't reach a high oc, but if it is below 1.2 then you have a chance at a pretty good oc. The people who disagree are comparing it to the old days when it was directly related, but with Ivy I would say "on average" lower VID is better.

Please don't anyone go over 95c when testing. Ivy is more unstable with higher temps. For example you could be perfectly stable at a given voltage and multiplier with max testing temps of 70c. Leave all those settings the same, turn down your cooler and let your temps go over 90c and you will probably start getting WHEA logger warnings. So stable at 70c, not at 90c. IMO you want to shoot for a 24/7 oc where your max testing temps are in the 80s at most, so your normal use temps will be in the 60s.

With high voltage (over 1.4) that I am using I don't want to go over 80c while testing, which will ensure I don't go over 60c normally. That will hopefully protect me from excessive electromigration which is increased by voltage and heat.


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Please don't anyone go over 95c when testing.


Yes definetly. I was just stating some statistics earlier. I definetly should have mentioned this. Even though throttling happens at 105c, sensors are usually off anywhere between 2c-5c so it would definetly be better to never let your temps go over 95c. I don't even like my temps going over 88c. That is when I start getting uncomfortable. Thank you for mentioning that sir.


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Is the MSATA module supposed to come with the MVE? I am looking for it, but cant find it. I have the MWIFI module in the little card, but there is no MSATA module. Only the WIFI module that was pre-installed in that card.


----------



## Grimly

There is two cards available for that spot on the motherboard, I'm not %100 sure about the Extreme (I believe it's the same, but you'll have to check the "package contents" section of your manual), but my Formula board came with a Mini PCIe module with the Wifi card plugged into that, and on the installation page it says the mSATA module is sold separately. Kinda a bummer really, as I would rather have that, and grab a small msata ssd for caching my storage drives.


----------



## h3llkill3r

Finally I got my cpu cooler, so now I can overclock







Since i'm new to ivy bridge what settings do you suggest to overclock the cpu to 4Ghz and overclocking the ram too. I'm overclocking the pc in my sign.


----------



## lukeman3000

I'm officially Prime95 24-hour stable! Think I'm gonna call it good for now.

http://i.imgur.com/1gsQdNt.jpg

I'm at 4.7GHz and 1.290V. Average temperature over the 24-hour time period was 77.72 C. Maximum temperature reached was 89 C.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h3llkill3r*
> 
> Finally I got my cpu cooler, so now I can overclock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since i'm new to ivy bridge what settings do you suggest to overclock the cpu to 4Ghz and overclocking the ram too. I'm overclocking the pc in my sign.


If you want 4.0, then I would just leave everything at default settings since you don't have to change or test anything because 3770k are already at 3.9. If you want more than 4.2 then just follow the guide in the first post. As for ram, most people say it is not really worth it since you won't see much difference, but that would be a question for the Intel memory section of the site.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lukeman3000*
> 
> I'm officially Prime95 24-hour stable! Think I'm gonna call it good for now.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/1gsQdNt.jpg
> 
> I'm at 4.7GHz and 1.290V. Average temperature over the 24-hour time period was 77.72 C. Maximum temperature reached was 89 C.


Nice job.
At some point when you test again, you should get the most recent Prime95, it is 27.9


----------



## sWaY20

I have question about cpuz, it's reading my cpu at a constant 4.5ghz even though I have turbo on and overclocked with an offset. Now what's throwing me off is the voltage goes down, then up on load where it should be I'm guessing with a +30 offset, on load I think the voltage gets to 1.155, and goes down to .888v on cpuz. I'm stable so no issues there, I just wanna make sure my clock is going down.

When I have real temp or core temp on I can see my clock fluctuating like it's suppose to, why isn't cpuz not registering it right?

tappin from the Note II


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Windows power options bro.
Turn it to balanced and you should be fine.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> I have question about cpuz, it's reading my cpu at a constant 4.5ghz even though I have turbo on and overclocked with an offset. Now what's throwing me off is the voltage goes down, then up on load where it should be I'm guessing with a +30 offset, on load I think the voltage gets to 1.155, and goes down to .888v on cpuz. I'm stable so no issues there, I just wanna make sure my clock is going down.
> 
> When I have real temp or core temp on I can see my clock fluctuating like it's suppose to, why isn't cpuz not registering it right?
> 
> tappin from the Note II


As TD posted, change it to balanced. If you want High Performance as your power plan, then go into the advanced power options settings and change Processor Power Management > Minimum processor state Setting from 100% to 5%. See if that helps.


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> I have question about cpuz, it's reading my cpu at a constant 4.5ghz even though I have turbo on and overclocked with an offset. Now what's throwing me off is the voltage goes down, then up on load where it should be I'm guessing with a +30 offset, on load I think the voltage gets to 1.155, and goes down to .888v on cpuz. I'm stable so no issues there, I just wanna make sure my clock is going down.
> 
> When I have real temp or core temp on I can see my clock fluctuating like it's suppose to, why isn't cpuz not registering it right?
> 
> tappin from the Note II
> 
> 
> 
> As TD posted, change it to balanced. If you want High Performance as your power plan, then go into the advanced power options settings and change Processor Power Management > Minimum processor state Setting from 100% to 5%. See if that helps.
Click to expand...

Ah ok that makes since, so is it actually going down since real temp is reading the clock as down clocking or what, I don't know rather to trust real temp or cpuz.

tappin from the Note II


----------



## Totally Dubbed

For the first 2 mins on boot it will usually be maxed out.
Try reinstalling cpuz.


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> For the first 2 mins on boot it will usually be maxed out.
> Try reinstalling cpuz.


No it's always maxed out and I already tried reinstalling

tappin from the Note II


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> For the first 2 mins on boot it will usually be maxed out.
> Try reinstalling cpuz.


Ok turning power options to balanced did work, thank you.


----------



## Chunin

Offset has nothing to do with downclocking, thats the Speed Step. The whole purpose of using offset is to make your VCORE change as your Mhz change so your CPU isnt always using a high voltage needed for OC but goes down as your CPU is idling.


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunin*
> 
> Offset has nothing to do with downclocking, thats the Speed Step. The whole purpose of using offset is to make your VCORE change as your Mhz change so your CPU isnt always using a high voltage needed for OC but goes down as your CPU is idling.


I knew the basics i just wasnt sure why it was downclocking so much, but i fig it out, it was under advanced settings in power control and i just had to turn up the min a for it to be higher. I didnt look further into it, noob mistake.


----------



## grail05

Hello,

I have tried this and no luck...

I followed all the settings in the 1st page and putting up the Vcore and already at 1.30 and still would not bood up... i dont know what else i need to change

Here is my specs

Asus P8z77-v Deluxe
Corsair Dominator Platinum 1866
I7 3770k


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grail05*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I have tried this and no luck...
> 
> I followed all the settings in the 1st page and putting up the Vcore and already at 1.30 and still would not bood up... i dont know what else i need to change
> 
> Here is my specs
> 
> Asus P8z77-v Deluxe
> Corsair Dominator Platinum 1866
> I7 3770k


Did you enter your own DRAM voltages and cas settings?


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grail05*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I have tried this and no luck...
> 
> I followed all the settings in the 1st page and putting up the Vcore and already at 1.30 and still would not bood up... i dont know what else i need to change
> 
> Here is my specs
> 
> Asus P8z77-v Deluxe
> Corsair Dominator Platinum 1866
> I7 3770k


Have you run Prime95 for at least several hours with the F5 optimized defaults in bios? I ask only to make sure your computer is stable at stock. If it is, then following the guide and copying all the settings (except for the ram timings and voltages which are specific to you) should get you there. What multiplier are you using? Could try flashing bios, then carefully copy the guide again and make sure there are no mistakes - it is very easy to miss a setting when you do this for the first time.

Welcome to OCN, by the way.


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> it is very easy to miss a setting when you do this for the first time.
> 
> Welcome to OCN, by the way.


This is true, I know I was completely lost even when following every picture and double checking all my work I still missed some things.

Welcome as well xD

These guys know what they are talking about.


----------



## grail05

Ok it finally boot up at 1.3 and it crashed after 5 seconds of prime lol at stock my temp at idle is at 30-35 on all core with h100i which i think its insane

I think i have a bad batch... I will run prime at stock speed to see if it even stable ill check settings as well ill update u guys thanks for a quick response


----------



## grail05

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iwalkwithedead*
> 
> Did you enter your own DRAM voltages and cas settings?


No i used XMP and if i follow the ram setting same as the 1st page it will not boot up even at 1.3


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grail05*
> 
> Ok it finally boot up at 1.3 and it crashed after 5 seconds of prime lol at stock my temp at idle is at 30-35 on all core with h100i which i think its insane
> 
> I think i have a bad batch... I will run prime at stock speed to see if it even stable ill check settings as well ill update u guys thanks for a quick response


Using XMP is ok, just make sure the numbers bios puts in when you choose XMP are what you expect them to be based on the manufacture's recommendations.

You haven't said what multiplier you are using, 1.3v doesn't mean much without knowing that. With all the instability you created I am assuming you have triggered the Asus bios bug and should reflash bios.

Just save and export your bios profile to a fat32 usb stick. Reflash the same bios, then load your profile again.


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Insert a usb flash drive into your pc, restart or turn on your PC, go into Bios, F2/Delete, go to AI Tweaker and take some screen shots using F12 button. Take SS all of your settings according to the guide please.

Save your OC profile on the last tab, Tool. Save it in space 1, name it your CPU ratio is xxxx or whatever. Reset your bios back to default, come back here upload your screen shots. That would help a lot, well it would help me out a lot, I'm not OC pro but we could see everything you have done and let you know what you forgot or give you other ideas on the matter. use the spoiler button to save space when posting pictures, I found out that this helps as well.

EDIT: I hate that stupid bug!


----------



## grail05

Ok reflash bios again hope that will work... Im going to take some shots and will post it

My goal is at x45 x 100 below 1.3v posting from iphone be back shortly


----------



## RavageTheEarth

So I'm just checking out my MVE and thinking of how to set ever'ything up neatly and I see that there is a 6 pin power slot above one of the pci-e slots right behing the audio jacks near the left edge of board. I'm wondering how I can possibly feed a cable to it and still make it look neat. I'm going to be using two 7950's.


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> So I'm just checking out my MVE and thinking of how to set ever'ything up neatly and I see that there is a 6 pin power slot above one of the pci-e slots right behing the audio jacks near the left edge of board. I'm wondering how I can possibly feed a cable to it and still make it look neat. I'm going to be using two 7950's.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Maybe run the cable to the top of the GPU card, along the top/side and zip tie it to your GPU Power Cables?


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iwalkwithedead*
> 
> Maybe run the cable to the top of the GPU card, along the top/side and zip tie it to your GPU Power Cables?


Yea I guess that could work. I guess I'm going to have to play around with it when I get my Phantom 820 later this week. Sucks that my Seasonic x-850 was just sent out for an RMA. I'm going to have to wait for it to come back before I can fire up this beautiful board. I still have all the cables so I can still route everything and have a bunch of time to make everything look perfect.

Thanks!


----------



## nature1ders

I'm really getting sick to death of the reset bug in the 1805 BIOS, does anyone have any freaking clue when ASUS will release a fixed BIOS stopping the C.P.R. from being overly sensitive? I mean seriously wth is going on over there!


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> Yea I guess that could work. I guess I'm going to have to play around with it when I get my Phantom 820 later this week. Sucks that my Seasonic x-850 was just sent out for an RMA. I'm going to have to wait for it to come back before I can fire up this beautiful board. I still have all the cables so I can still route everything and have a bunch of time to make everything look perfect.
> 
> Thanks!


Sounds good to me, you're welcome.


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Do you guys think that I even need to put in that extra 6 pin cable since I am only running a duel crossfire set-up at 1150/1600? I was thinking that extra six pin is for people who run quad set-ups. Am I right?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

You could also go under the motherboard, and out.
Although I don't like going under normally


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Hey guys I'm starting to overclocking with my MVE and I'm having a little trouble getting used to everything. Is there an addicitional turbo boost function on these ASUS motherboards?

It does seem that this board handles lower voltages a little better than on my old board. We will have to see when I pass 12 hours if it is still stable and then bump it up.


----------



## grail05

So decided to get another set of 3770k and corsair dominator platinum 2133 my previous one was 1866

Now with a new 3770k and new 2133 ram i have been able to run prime for the last 2 hours and it has been stable... At 1.26 vcore at 76c max temp....

Not sure if its the chip or the memory that was unstable but this new chip and memory looks really good...

Now my question is after i find it stable should i put the vcore to offset + - ?


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grail05*
> 
> So decided to get another set of 3770k and corsair dominator platinum 2133 my previous one was 1866
> 
> Now with a new 3770k and new 2133 ram i have been able to run prime for the last 2 hours and it has been stable... At 1.26 vcore at 76c max temp....
> 
> Not sure if its the chip or the memory that was unstable but this new chip and memory looks really good...
> 
> Now my question is after i find it stable should i put the vcore to offset + - ?


If you feel comfortable at your OC speed then yes. xD
You can always save your manual vcore OC Profile and your new Offset OC Profile to your board or a flash drive and try higher in the future if you wish.


----------



## grail05

Yea still running strong... For 4 hours test it at x45 1.27 and pll at 1.8 and temp were around 76c cpuz core voltage stays at 1.264

Now i drop the pll at 1.7 x45 at 1.27 temps are at 65c might have to run it for 2 hours to see if it will stay at stable or not... But the cpuz core voltage will fluctuate from 1.264 to 1.272 dobu think i should stay with my 1st option or second...

Now if i set my vcore to auto and add an offset +- what should i put? 0.06?


----------



## Jaren1

OK so I just overclocked my CPU for the first time. This is my first computer build. I'm at 4.5ghz. Seems stable right now, been over an hour in prime and my temps are 61c

I went through a bunch of BSODs and restarts before it was finally stable. Upping the voltage offset .005 each time. Finally it became stable after I got to +0.05 offset. And changed the LLC to 75%. My voltage under 100% load is at 1.23v. Does this all seem correct? Am i Good to leave my CPU at these settings?


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grail05*
> 
> Yea still running strong... For 4 hours test it at x45 1.27 and pll at 1.8 and temp were around 76c cpuz core voltage stays at 1.264
> 
> Now i drop the pll at 1.7 x45 at 1.27 temps are at 65c might have to run it for 2 hours to see if it will stay at stable or not... But the cpuz core voltage will fluctuate from 1.264 to 1.272 dobu think i should stay with my 1st option or second...
> 
> Now if i set my vcore to auto and add an offset +- what should i put? 0.06?


Do not set your vCore to auto, ever, unless you are at a very low multiplier. CPU-Z vCore will always fluctuate a little, it is just an estimate. The important number is the manual vCore you type into BIOS. Get it stable for 12+ hours then worry about going to offset.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jaren1*
> 
> OK so I just overclocked my CPU for the first time. This is my first computer build. I'm at 4.5ghz. Seems stable right now, been over an hour in prime and my temps are 61c
> 
> I went through a bunch of BSODs and restarts before it was finally stable. Upping the voltage offset .005 each time. Finally it became stable after I got to +0.05 offset. And changed the LLC to 75%. My voltage under 100% load is at 1.23v. Does this all seem correct? Am i Good to leave my CPU at these settings?


For a first build and first oc, I can't really say much but follow the guide in the first post. Trying to oc on offset is harder when you first start than manual. Make sure all your settings match the guide except for ram timings and voltages which are specific to you. Then see what the lowest manual vCore you can use to get 4.5 12+ hours Prime95 stable with no WHEA warnings.


----------



## paradoxum

if the offset is bad, what are the consequences? just instability or can it actually damage the cpu or motherboard?


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Ok so I'm 14 hours into P95 at 4.7Ghz with 1.36v. I'm amazed that with this new MVE I can run the same multiplier with a lower voltage. My AsRock Z77 Extreme4 took 1.491v for this OC!!! I'm so impressed. This board was worth every cent of the $380 I paid for it.

I'm having a really hard time attaching the antennas to the MWifi card. Those two small golden circles that are supposed to connect to the Wifi card just doesn't want to seem to go in. Are they supposed to click on? I think I'm going to have to take the card off and just hold it so I can apply a little more pressure because I already have the card attached to the motherboard and I'm afraid of bending it.

Did anyone else have this problem?

So I'm still on BIOS 1408 I haven't really felt any need to update it, but since I have a dual BIOS switch on my board I guess I have nothing to lose (I hope!) if I flash the newest BIOS on one of them.

Also, how do I export my settings onto a flash drive? and how do I save my BIOS settings as a profile in my BIOS. On my AsRock I could have more than one profile for different overclocks on my BIOS.

Ok, one more question. Luckily I haven't gotten any WHEA errors (or P95 errors) yet, but is there a way that I could somehow set something up to be alerted by a balloon or something like that when I get a WHEA error code 19? Just so I don't have to stare at event viewer constantly and can actually surf the web or what not when stress testing with p95. I hate forgetting about checking event viewer and then I remember 12 hours in to look and it turns out that I got an WHEA error code 19 like 8 hours ago.

Here are some pics for your viewing pleasure. I can't wait to get my Phantom 820 tomorrow so I can set everything up. Sadly I can't have my dual 7950's set-up just yet because my Seasonic x-850 is out for RMA and I'm not going to get it back for a couple weeks (does anyone know how long RMA's usually take?) so I have to use my Seasonic M12II 620w until then so no gaming







At least this will give me some time to just concentrate on my CPU overclocking.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paradoxum*
> 
> if the offset is bad, what are the consequences? just instability or can it actually damage the cpu or motherboard?


As long as you don't type in any crazy high numbers you are not going to hurt anything with offset or manual vCore. Unless you know exactly what you are doing and have great temps I would not go much over 1.35v with manual or as a result of using offset.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> ...


The gold connectors are a huge pain, take the card off the mobo, you have to line it up perfect and push it down hard to get it to connect. Save your bios profiles and export them to a usb in the Tool tab of bios. There is a OC profile choice, give it a name and choose a numbered slot to save it. At the bottom click load/save to export or import from a usb.

WHEA pop up:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1317335/whea-error-alert-guide-or-how-i-got-out-of-wheaville


----------



## grail05

ok update almost 20 hours of testing overnight and stable at

hardware specs..
ASUS P8z77-v deluxe
i7 3770k
Corsair Dominator Platinum 2133 9-11-10-27
EVGA GTX classfied 590
Corsair H100i

x45
1.27 v core
1.7 pll
VID at 1.286 at full load..

now should my offset be -0.016 ?

ok my offset set at 0.020 and full load stayed at 1.264 Core Voltage... im going to run it for a little while on Prime 95 see if this is good probably just going to run it for an hour... max temp is at 72c.

might go to 4.8 later lol


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grail05*
> 
> ok update almost 20 hours of testing overnight and stable at
> 
> hardware specs..
> ASUS P8z77-v deluxe
> i7 3770k
> Corsair Dominator Platinum 2133 9-11-10-27
> EVGA GTX classfied 590
> Corsair H100i
> 
> x45
> 1.27 v core
> 1.7 pll
> VID at 1.286 at full load..
> 
> now should my offset be -0.016 ?
> 
> ok my offset set at 0.020 and full load stayed at 1.264 Core Voltage... im going to run it for a little while on Prime 95 see if this is good probably just going to run it for an hour... max temp is at 72c.
> 
> might go to 4.8 later lol


Looks good, I would say that you want to let the offset test run awhile. You should be good, but if that is where you will leave it 24/7 it is better to be safe than sorry. I test my offsets for 24 hours, but I am into stability. If you want 4.6, or if you have great cooling, 4.7 then you can try to get those before going to the trouble of testing your long term multiplier and offset.

The jump from 4.5 to 4.8 is very big, you might want to just try 4.6 and that will most likely take something like 1.33v. At which your temps will start to get up there, and for a 24/7 settings that is a set it and forget it, I am not comfortable with testing temps much over 80c.


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grail05*
> 
> ok update almost 20 hours of testing overnight and stable at
> 
> hardware specs..
> ASUS P8z77-v deluxe
> i7 3770k
> Corsair Dominator Platinum 2133 9-11-10-27
> EVGA GTX classfied 590
> Corsair H100i
> 
> x45
> 1.27 v core
> 1.7 pll
> VID at 1.286 at full load..
> 
> now should my offset be -0.016 ?
> 
> ok my offset set at 0.020 and full load stayed at 1.264 Core Voltage... im going to run it for a little while on Prime 95 see if this is good probably just going to run it for an hour... max temp is at 72c.
> 
> might go to 4.8 later lol


Not bad, at 4.4ghz for me it needed 1.215 but at 4.5ghz so far needs 1.3vcore
I think that when I get WC and it doesn't get better than I am going to delid.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iwalkwithedead*
> 
> Not bad, at 4.4ghz for me it needed 1.215 but at 4.5ghz so far needs 1.3vcore
> I think that when I get WC and it doesn't get better than I am going to delid.


The colder Ivy chip are the happier they are, that is why I don't like going over 80c while testing for a 24/7 overclock. You could be stable at a given multiplier at 75c, but not stable at 90c. Delidding is great, but it is not for everyone, and not without risk. The guy using a bench vise might be on to something though, we need more people to experiment.


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> The colder Ivy chip are the happier they are, that is why I don't like going over 80c while testing for a 24/7 overclock. You could be stable at a given multiplier at 75c, but not stable at 90c. Delidding is great, but it is not for everyone, and not without risk. The guy using a bench vise might be on to something though, we need more people to experiment.


I know, I would test but I cannot afford another chip, I rather wait until it catches on more. It has gotten good feedback so far though, that is good.









http://valid.canardpc.com/2747765


----------



## grail05

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grail05*
> 
> ok update almost 20 hours of testing overnight and stable at
> 
> hardware specs..
> ASUS P8z77-v deluxe
> i7 3770k
> Corsair Dominator Platinum 2133 9-11-10-27
> EVGA GTX classfied 590
> Corsair H100i
> 
> x45
> 1.27 v core
> 1.7 pll
> VID at 1.286 at full load..
> 
> now should my offset be -0.016 ?
> 
> ok my offset set at 0.020 and full load stayed at 1.264 Core Voltage... im going to run it for a little while on Prime 95 see if this is good probably just going to run it for an hour... max temp is at 72c.
> 
> might go to 4.8 later lol


ok another update. offset 0.020 was not stable after 20 minutes. bump up 0.025 still was not after 30 minutes.

Now i am at

-0.030 and its been running at 1 hour and 15 minutes and seems to be stable temp went down to 66c and CPUZ core voltage is at 1.256 lower than before but seems to be really stable ...

Im going to test it for 8 hours to see if its stable at this settings... update will follow...


----------



## grail05

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grail05*
> 
> ok another update. offset 0.020 was not stable after 20 minutes. bump up 0.025 still was not after 30 minutes.
> 
> Now i am at
> 
> -0.030 and its been running at 1 hour and 15 minutes and seems to be stable temp went down to 66c and CPUZ core voltage is at 1.256 lower than before but seems to be really stable ...
> 
> Im going to test it for 8 hours to see if its stable at this settings... update will follow...


8 hour pass with no error...

MAX temp at 8 hour mark was at 67c

TO SWAG appreciate for starting this thread, and to everyone helped answered all my questions.

NEXT GOAL... 4.8ghz...


----------



## Jejuni

Hey everyone, I've got a problem. I overclocked my i7 3770k to 4.5ghz with the help of this guide. At a manual vCore of 1.26 it was stable in prime for 40 hrs and 1 hr very high IBT.
Now after I set an offset vCore it just doesn't want to stay stable in IBT. The last offset vCore I tested was +0.06,which gave me 1.3V under load in IBT, but it still gave me an instability error after 2 hrs.
Settings are all set exactly according to this guide.


----------



## grail05

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jejuni*
> 
> Hey everyone, I've got a problem. I overclocked my i7 3770k to 4.5ghz with the help of this guide. At a manual vCore of 1.26 it was stable in prime for 40 hrs and 1 hr very high IBT.
> Now after I set an offset vCore it just doesn't want to stay stable in IBT. The last offset vCore I tested was +0.06,which gave me 1.3V under load in IBT, but it still gave me an instability error after 2 hrs.
> Settings are all set exactly according to this guide.


whats your VID?

so 1.260 - VID = your answer.

mine was 1.27 - 1.286 - 0.016 which round it off to 0.015 but i had to bump it up to 0.030 to make it stable for 8 hours run... also my PLL was set to 1.7 if i have it set to manual vcore my vcore voltage usually hit around 1.264 but after playing around with some of the settings it is now stable at 1.254 ran for 8 hours and stable and at max TEMP is at 67c.

40 hours run on yours is not needed.

download Core TEMP and find the VID volts.. if your VID is higher than your Vcore select - if its lower you select +


----------



## Jejuni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grail05*
> 
> whats your VID?


VID during IBT stress runs shows as 1.256V.
I've now completed 400 stress runs on normal setting (1024 MB Ram) without any error @ +0.09 offset giving me ~1.32 - 1.33V during IBT, which just seems ridiculously high to me.


----------



## grail05

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jejuni*
> 
> VID during IBT stress runs shows as 1.256V.
> I've now completed 400 stress runs on normal setting (1024 MB Ram) without any error @ +0.09 offset giving me ~1.32 - 1.33V during IBT, which just seems ridiculously high to me.


try +0.05


----------



## Jejuni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grail05*
> 
> try +0.05


As I already wrote, I tried +0.06 with Intel Burn Test on Maximum (14.000 MB Ram) and it failed after 2 hrs. At +0.09 it seems stable so far, but the resulting voltage of 1.33V just seems really high.
All this has just left me wondering if the offset is causing the problems, not the voltage itself. Although that makes little sense, unless there's some weird vCore fluctuations under load going on that I'm not aware of.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jejuni*
> 
> As I already wrote, I tried +0.06 with Intel Burn Test on Maximum (14.000 MB Ram) and it failed after 2 hrs. At +0.09 it seems stable so far, but the resulting voltage of 1.33V just seems really high.
> All this has just left me wondering if the offset is causing the problems, not the voltage itself. Although that makes little sense, unless there's some weird vCore fluctuations under load going on that I'm not aware of.


Run Prime95 for about 10 minutes, write down all your VID numbers, you should have at least two, and probably a third but it may show only for a second. Let me know what those numbers are. There should be no problem going to offset, if you suddenly need a lot more voltage for offset then something is wrong and needs to be addressed.

Switch back to manual 1.26v as you said was completely stable no matter what test you used. See if that is still stable for IBT max and at least an hour or two of Prime95. This will determine if something has changed or not.


----------



## Jejuni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Run Prime95 for about 10 minutes, write down all your VID numbers, you should have at least two, and probably a third but it may show only for a second. Let me know what those numbers are. There should be no problem going to offset, if you suddenly need a lot more voltage for offset then something is wrong and needs to be addressed.
> 
> Switch back to manual 1.26v as you said was completely stable no matter what test you used. See if that is still stable for IBT max and at least an hour or two of Prime95. This will determine if something has changed or not.


I ran Prime95 Blend test with 90% of my Ram. The VID values as measured by Core Temp (v1.0 RC5) were 1.261V and 1.256V.
I'll try switching back to my old manual Vcore and test in IBT for a bit.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grail05*
> 
> TO SWAG appreciate for starting this thread, and to everyone helped answered all my questions.


The guide help me too, if it helped you please don't forget to Rep+ the first post here.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jejuni*
> 
> I ran Prime95 Blend test with 90% of my Ram. The VID values as measured by Core Temp (v1.0 RC5) were 1.261V and 1.256V.
> I'll try switching back to my old manual Vcore and test in IBT for a bit.


If you know for a fact that 1.26v is stable under manual, and your lowest VID under load is 1.2560v then 1.26-1.2560=.004, so .005 positive offset should produce the same vCore readings in CPU-Z that 1.26v manual did.

If the vCore readings of CPU-Z at 1.26v manual and at .005 offset differ then something else might be wrong. Can you confirm those two vCore readings are the same?

If you see any instability at 1.26v you may have triggered the bios bug and need to reflash. I don't know your mobo model though. Can you follow the directions liked here to fill in your rig?
http://www.overclock.net/t/1258253/how-to-put-your-rig-in-your-sig


----------



## Jejuni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> If you know for a fact that 1.26v is stable under manual, and your lowest VID under load is 1.2560v then 1.26-1.2560=.004, so .005 positive offset should produce the same vCore readings in CPU-Z that 1.26v manual did.
> 
> If the vCore readings of CPU-Z at 1.26v manual and at .005 offset differ then something else might be wrong. Can you confirm those two vCore readings are the same?
> 
> If you see any instability at 1.26v you may have triggered the bios bug and need to reflash. I don't know your mobo model though. Can you follow the directions liked here to fill in your rig?
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1258253/how-to-put-your-rig-in-your-sig


I've tested 1.26 manual for 40 hrs in prime and then went on to 1 hr stress testing with Intel Burn Test on normal for 1 hours (400 passes) and it remained stable without any crashes/bsods/freezes/errors.

The VID seems to be working correctly as well. I've set the offset to +0.005 now and under load I get the same ~1.26 I got in manual mode. The only difference now is that it doesn't perpetually stay at that value under load, but dips to 1.248 depending on the VID. (VID fluctuates between 1.241 and 1.256 under load while using Intel Burn Test)
But as I've already written, I've had IBT fail me after 2 hrs while on a +0.06 offset, with the Vcore being at around 1.3V, which just doesn't make sense to me.

My board is the Asus p8z77-v deluxe with the latest bios version of 1805, I've also added my rig to my signature.
A few days back I had a really weird bug with the board. It just wouldn't take any changes to the multiplier anymore, no matter what I did. The bios would show the multiplier I entered, but under windows it would always be the CPU's stock setting (3.5 regular to 3.9 turbo). I fixed that by reflashing the bios.
Do you think I should reflash the bios again and enter all the settings from scratch?


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jejuni*
> 
> I've tested 1.26 manual for 40 hrs in prime and then went on to 1 hr stress testing with Intel Burn Test on normal for 1 hours (400 passes) and it remained stable without any crashes/bsods/freezes/errors.
> 
> The VID seems to be working correctly as well. I've set the offset to +0.005 now and under load I get the same ~1.26 I got in manual mode. The only difference now is that it doesn't perpetually stay at that value under load, but dips to 1.248 depending on the VID. (VID fluctuates between 1.241 and 1.256 under load while using Intel Burn Test)
> But as I've already written, I've had IBT fail me after 2 hrs while on a +0.06 offset, with the Vcore being at around 1.3V, which just doesn't make sense to me.
> 
> My board is the Asus p8z77-v deluxe with the latest bios version of 1805, I've also added my rig to my signature.
> A few days back I had a really weird bug with the board. It just wouldn't take any changes to the multiplier anymore, no matter what I did. The bios would show the multiplier I entered, but under windows it would always be the CPU's stock setting (3.5 regular to 3.9 turbo). I fixed that by reflashing the bios.
> Do you think I should reflash the bios again and enter all the settings from scratch?


Sorry for all the trouble, but most all of us have experienced exactly what you describe, that is the current Asus bios bug. I have lost track of how many times I reflashed, I just kept the renamed bios file and my saved bios profiles on a usb. I would flash then load again any time I thought things were not working as expected.

To be safe, I would clear cmos, reflash bios, clear cmos, then carefully enter all the settings from the guide again just to be sure. Then try a .010 or .020 offset to be sure you cover it.

Where are you getting your VID? Mine is always 4 digits but you always list 3. Even at a 1.2410 VID (if that is what you see) then 1.26-1.2410 =.019, so you definitely shouldn't need more than +.020 for your offset.


----------



## Jejuni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Sorry for all the trouble, but most all of us have experienced exactly what you describe, that is the current Asus bios bug. I have lost track of how many times I reflashed, I just kept the renamed bios file and my saved bios profiles on a usb. I would flash then load again any time I thought things were not working as expected.
> 
> To be safe, I would clear cmos, reflash bios, clear cmos, then carefully enter all the settings from the guide again just to be sure. Then try a .010 or .020 offset to be sure you cover it.
> 
> Where are you getting your VID? Mine is always 4 digits but you always list 3. Even at a 1.2410 VID (if that is what you see) then 1.26-1.2410 =.019, so you definitely shouldn't need more than +.020 for your offset.


Okay, got ya!
I actually already did that. Cleared Cmos, reflashed bios, entered settings again. I'm now moving on to a bit of stress testing.
Didn't know there was such a grave bug with the current Asus bios...

I'm getting my VID numbers from Core Temp. I leave out the 0 at the end because my math teachers at school all those years back thought me that you should always exclude irrelevant numbers for the sake of brevity/readability.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jejuni*
> 
> Okay, got ya!
> I actually already did that. Cleared Cmos, reflashed bios, entered settings again. I'm now moving on to a bit of stress testing.
> Didn't know there was such a grave bug with the current Asus bios...
> 
> I'm getting my VID numbers from Core Temp. I leave out the 0 at the end because my math teachers at school all those years back thought me that you should always exclude irrelevant numbers for the sake of brevity/readability.


There is a new bios for Asus ROG board, but still waiting on one for your board. Hopefully these new bios revisions fix the bug. My VID numbers don't end in zero, so I just wanted to make sure we were on the same page.

If something like .005 to .020 offset does not work, and you know for a fact that 1.26v did work on manual then we have an issue. Hopefully the clear, flash, and reenter settings will get offset to work for you.


----------



## Inacoma79

guys- i'm running stress tests after installing my H220, when I go to p95 as I've done in the past my ram usage doesn't go up. checked the guide to make sure I didn't miss a step, but nothing still with the ram.

e.g., p95 > custom > key in 90% of available ram > check sum(inputs), check round off checking > OK

CPU is running at the the right multiplier, but ram usage isn't going up--am I missing something?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inacoma79*
> 
> guys- i'm running stress tests after installing my H220, when I go to p95 as I've done in the past my ram usage doesn't go up. checked the guide to make sure I didn't miss a step, but nothing still with the ram.
> 
> e.g., p95 > custom > key in 90% of available ram > check sum(inputs), check round off checking > OK
> 
> CPU is running at the the right multiplier, but ram usage isn't going up--am I missing something?


Click on blend.
Then click on custom.
Could be that it is set to a certain FFT and thus not stressing ram.


----------



## Jejuni

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> There is a new bios for Asus ROG board, but still waiting on one for your board. Hopefully these new bios revisions fix the bug. My VID numbers don't end in zero, so I just wanted to make sure we were on the same page.
> 
> If something like .005 to .020 offset does not work, and you know for a fact that 1.26v did work on manual then we have an issue. Hopefully the clear, flash, and reenter settings will get offset to work for you.


Just reporting back with my preliminary results. Had Intel Burn Test running all night for 50 passes at maximum RAM (7 hours) and 750 passes at "normal" 1024 MB RAM (2 hours) and no errors.
The reflashing seems to have fixed the problem! I'm going for an additional 18 hr prime95 custom run tonight and will edit this post accordingly after I get the results.
Thank you for all your help!


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> There is a new bios for Asus ROG board, but still waiting on one for your board. Hopefully these new bios revisions fix the bug. quote]
> 
> Really? Was this new version released as a fix to the bug or did they not say?


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jejuni*
> 
> Just reporting back with my preliminary results. Had Intel Burn Test running all night for 50 passes at maximum RAM (7 hours) and 750 passes at "normal" 1024 MB RAM (2 hours) and no errors.
> The reflashing seems to have fixed the problem! I'm going for an additional 18 hr prime95 custom run tonight and will edit this post accordingly after I get the results.
> Thank you for all your help!


Nice job. Glad it is working now, nothing worse than a computer not doing what you think it should, and not sure why.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> There is a new bios for Asus ROG board, but still waiting on one for your board. Hopefully these new bios revisions fix the bug.
> 
> 
> 
> Really? Was this new version released as a fix to the bug or did they not say?
Click to expand...

Yes, the new bios is supposed to fix the bios bug. I have been using it and it works fine, but I have not had time to intentionally try to break it. Others have posted that it works for them, so I would definitely get it. Just take screen shots or write down your settings because you will not be able to use your saved profiles.
Here is the link, download it from the first post:
http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?31183-M5-1707-bioses


----------



## h3llkill3r

so i overclocked the cpu to 4.5ghz till now. what do you think of the voltage? i ran prime95 for 12hours and it's stable. even the temps are quite good.


----------



## Inacoma79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Click on blend.
> Then click on custom.
> Could be that it is set to a certain FFT and thus not stressing ram.


thanks bro. opened p95 and blend is selected by default, clicked custom then back to blend then back to custom then entered ram value and no change.

min and max ffts are set to 8 / 4096 by default, by the way.

should I try an older version of p95?


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inacoma79*
> 
> thanks bro. opened p95 and blend is selected by default, clicked custom then back to blend then back to custom then entered ram value and no change.
> 
> min and max ffts are set to 8 / 4096 by default, by the way.
> 
> should I try an older version of p95?


I wouldn't recommend that. Maybe just delete all files/folders of Prime95 on your machine and download 27.9 again. Something may have become corrupted. I have never had any trouble setting the "Memory to use (in MB):" box to run the amount of ram I wanted.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h3llkill3r*
> 
> so i overclocked the cpu to 4.5ghz till now. what do you think of the voltage? i ran prime95 for 12hours and it's stable. even the temps are quite good.


Temps and voltage for 4.5 are not good, they are really good.








I would look to make sure you have no WHEA warnings in your Windows Event Viewer, but other than that it looks great.


----------



## Inacoma79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> I wouldn't recommend that. Maybe just delete all files/folders of Prime95 on your machine and download 27.9 again. Something may have become corrupted. I have never had any trouble setting the "Memory to use (in MB):" box to run the amount of ram I wanted.


Ok, very strange---it's working now. I think I found the issue. When I downloaded p95 I saved the folder my C: Programs (x86) folder. If I run p95 from my downloads folder it works fine. Why is that?


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inacoma79*
> 
> Ok, very strange---it's working now. I think I found the issue. When I downloaded p95 I saved the folder my C: Programs (x86) folder. If I run the p95 from my downloads folder it works fine. Why is that?


Not exactly sure how you have it setup, but mine is not installed. I just download the zip file, unzip it, then run the application from the unzipped folder. It saves preferences in that folder, so if you have more than one location or folder for it, then things may be conflicting.


----------



## Inacoma79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Not exactly sure how you have it setup, but mine is not installed. I just download the zip file, unzip it, then run the application from the unzipped folder. It saves preferences in that folder, so if you have more than one location or folder for it, then things may be conflicting.


I usually delete any zip files once I download and extract them. I this case I simply cut and pasted the extracted folder and contents into x86 (still in there by the way) ATM I'm running p95 from the downloads folder after extracting.


----------



## tw33k

I've been running the new BIOS for a few hours now, changing/saving/loading profiles and it has not reset itself or played up in any way.


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h3llkill3r*
> 
> so i overclocked the cpu to 4.5ghz till now. what do you think of the voltage? i ran prime95 for 12hours and it's stable. even the temps are quite good.


Looks like you got a good chip to me. I'm doing 4.5ghz now and so far it's 1.3v in bios and 1.288v in CPUz
This ITX board still freaks me out


----------



## Jejuni

I'm back.

I'm now fairly certain that the offset Vcore is working as intended (as in, adding the correct value I set on top of the VID), but I still can't get Intel Burn Test to reliably complete, but it's really weird.
Yesterday I reflashed my BIOS, set up all BIOS settings according to this guide and my offset Vcore to +0.03. Then I ran 50 runs on maximum ram and then 750 runs on regular Ram with IBT and got no errors. Additionally I also ran prime95 in blend mode with 90% RAM for 20 hours and got no errors/BSODS/whatsoever.
Then today, without having changing anything (all I did was restart the PC) I ran IBT again on maximum for a final check and it failed on the ~17th try.

Should I just simply add more offset to get it stable or am I overlooking something?

EDIT:

I just bumped up my offset to +0.075 (which resulted in a Vcore of 1.32-1.33 during load) and tried running IBT, it failed on the 2nd try. Increasing the offset and therefore the vcore made it fail sooner... I'm clearly missing something, but I don't know what it is.
Temps never went above 85°C during IBT @ 1.33V


----------



## h3llkill3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Temps and voltage for 4.5 are not good, they are really good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would look to make sure you have no WHEA warnings in your Windows Event Viewer, but other than that it looks great.


no errors found









maybe push for 5Ghz?


----------



## khicon

Hi,

I need help with OC. I've been following the guide and not with much luck. Here's what I'm trying to achieve:

1. OC to 4.5ghz - 4.7
2. OC Memory to 2800mhz if possible.

Here's what I have:

ASUS Maximus V Extreme Z77
Intel I7-3770K
G.SKILL Trident X Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 2666 (PC3 21300) Desktop Memory Model F3-2666C10D-8GTXD
Intel 120GB 520 Series Sata-III 6.0GB/S SSD
Cyberpower 240 Water Cooler Kit
Corsair cmPSU-850TX V2 Power Supply
Evga Nvidia Superclock Geforce gtx 660 ti 2gb 16X pci x2 in SLI

I've set everything like the guide said. I then try to get a 4.5ghz stable but worker fail on me on a 8 test. Fail @ vcore: 1.250v Dram: 1.670v

Please help. Thank you!

Edit: forgot to mention my vid. They are 1.326 and 1.321 although 1.321 show up more.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jejuni*
> 
> I'm back.
> 
> I'm now fairly certain that the offset Vcore is working as intended (as in, adding the correct value I set on top of the VID), but I still can't get Intel Burn Test to reliably complete, but it's really weird.
> Yesterday I reflashed my BIOS, set up all BIOS settings according to this guide and my offset Vcore to +0.03. Then I ran 50 runs on maximum ram and then 750 runs on regular Ram with IBT and got no errors. Additionally I also ran prime95 in blend mode with 90% RAM for 20 hours and got no errors/BSODS/whatsoever.
> Then today, without having changing anything (all I did was restart the PC) I ran IBT again on maximum for a final check and it failed on the ~17th try.
> Should I just simply add more offset to get it stable or am I overlooking something?
> EDIT:
> I just bumped up my offset to +0.075 (which resulted in a Vcore of 1.32-1.33 during load) and tried running IBT, it failed on the 2nd try. Increasing the offset and therefore the vcore made it fail sooner... I'm clearly missing something, but I don't know what it is.
> Temps never went above 85°C during IBT @ 1.33V


I have heard of people saying that they needed to find the right vcore for a multiplier, as in not too low and not too high. To be honest I don't use IBT that much, I use it to check temps and run it on max for a reasonable number of runs to check, but 24 hours of Prime95 with 90% ram used with no instability or WHEA warnings has been what I like to use best. You can also download Intel's extreme tuning utility and run that stress test.

If I can pass Prime95 and XTU for 24 hours and then use the machine for everything I do on it for a while and see zero instability then I figure I am good. You can try folding with your machine also, that is even more a test but it will take days or weeks of that to see. Based on your manual vCore tests you should be able to use an offset of .02 at most. If your mobo isn't crazy about offset, your vCore is low enough that you can use manual all the time if you want - that is up to you. I would not use a large offset, just to use offset.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h3llkill3r*
> 
> no errors found
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe push for 5Ghz?


Might be a little high, but you should be able to go higher. Just keep those temps in check. It can be stable at 70c and not at 90c.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khicon*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I need help with OC. I've been following the guide and not with much luck. Here's what I'm trying to achieve:
> 1. OC to 4.5ghz - 4.7
> 2. OC Memory to 2800mhz if possible.
> Here's what I have:
> ASUS Maximus V Extreme Z77
> Intel I7-3770K
> G.SKILL Trident X Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 2666 (PC3 21300) Desktop Memory Model F3-2666C10D-8GTXD
> Intel 120GB 520 Series Sata-III 6.0GB/S SSD
> Cyberpower 240 Water Cooler Kit
> Corsair cmPSU-850TX V2 Power Supply
> Evga Nvidia Superclock Geforce gtx 660 ti 2gb 16X pci x2 in SLI
> I've set everything like the guide said. I then try to get a 4.5ghz stable but worker fail on me on a 8 test. Fail @ vcore: 1.250v Dram: 1.670v
> Please help. Thank you!
> Edit: forgot to mention my vid. They are 1.326 and 1.321 although 1.321 show up more.


Don't try to oc ram and the cpu at the same time. Put your ram at the manufacturer's recommended timings and voltage, then concentrate on the cpu oc. Once the cpu is stable then you can look into a ram oc.

No one can tell you what you need for 4.5 until you test it. I had one chip that had to have 1.33v, and another that could do it at less than 1.2v. You should be able to do 4.5 at less than 1.35v, if not you got a bad oc chip, that is just the luck of the draw. Just make sure all your settings match the guide, and make sure you have the new 1707 bios.


----------



## khicon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Don't try to oc ram and the cpu at the same time. Put your ram at the manufacturer's recommended timings and voltage, then concentrate on the cpu oc. Once the cpu is stable then you can look into a ram oc.
> 
> No one can tell you what you need for 4.5 until you test it. I had one chip that had to have 1.33v, and another that could do it at less than 1.2v. You should be able to do 4.5 at less than 1.35v, if not you got a bad oc chip, that is just the luck of the draw. Just make sure all your settings match the guide, and make sure you have the new 1707 bios.


Hi,

My rated speed for the ram are 2666mhz timing is 10 12 12 31 2t and dram: 1.65v. I've set everything like it did but when I try to do prime95 test, the worker fail on test 3. That's when I up the voltage on dram up to 1.670 then the worker fail on me on test 8 of the test. I stop there, since I guess it would be smarter to ask the pro in this forum for a better advice.

Thanks.

Edit: I updated the bios to the latest (1707)


----------



## alancsalt

RAM will not always run at its rated speed. Some motherboards only seem capable of 2400... The idea is to let your ram set to its base speed, no XMP, no setting it to its maximum. Do your CPU overclocking. Only after you have your CPU at it's maximum (stable?) overclock would you start edging up your RAM speed to see what your system can support...?


----------



## khicon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> RAM will not always run at its rated speed. Some motherboards only seem capable of 2400... The idea is to let your ram set to its base speed, no XMP, no setting it to its maximum. Do your CPU overclocking. Only after you have your CPU at it's maximum (stable?) overclock would you start edging up your RAM speed to see what your system can support...?


Hi,

What would you recommend I put the ram at? Frequency, timings and voltage?

Thanks

Edit:
After I updated the Bios to 1707

Prime95 pass the 17m mark with the settings: vcore:1.240 ram: 2666mhz (10 12 12 31 2t @ 1.65v)

Gonna test it for 12h to see if anything fail and will report back.


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Also, even though your RAM is rated at that high speed, it will stress your IMC in your CPU more and may require you to add a little more voltage to your already stable CPU overclock. Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but I'm pretty sure that is a possible situation.


----------



## iwalkwithedead

When would CPU LLC: Extreme be used?


----------



## Chunin

I read that only when clocking really high like around 5 Ghz. I might be wrong ofcourse


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iwalkwithedead*
> 
> When would CPU LLC: Extreme be used?


I believe that the Extreme setting lessens the Vdroop as much as possible. That is what I use on my board and my voltage is very steady and rarely drops.


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> I believe that the Extreme setting lessens the Vdroop as much as possible. That is what I use on my board and my voltage is very steady and rarely drops.


I know what it does, I was just wondering why it's not recommended in the first place because of that reason. I'm using Ultra High now of course.









Sorry, sometimes I can be vague and not ask direct questions. I don't know why I do it but I do xD

So far with my lil setup
i7-3770k
Asus P8Z77-I Deluxe
Corsair H60 [needs rad fan, because this gentle typhoon sucks]

GHz -- Bios vCore / CPUz vCore
4.4 -- 1.255 / 1.248 [completed]
4.5 -- 1.310 / 1.304 [completed]
4.6 -- 1.380 / 1.368 [testing]


----------



## Forceman

Extreme (or other very high settings) of LLC can cause voltage overshoots or an increased Vcore under load, which puts additional stress on the CPU and VRMs. That's why it isn't usually used unless it is really needed.


----------



## NitrousX

I noticed that whenever I'm running Prime or LinX, my CPU will be pegged at 1.2v according to CPUZ and HWMonitor. But whenever I am in a game (BF3 or Bioshock Infinite for ex), it will shoot up to 1.22-1.24v. Why is that? I am using -0.005 offset and regular (25%) LLC.


----------



## Forceman

The heavier load of Linux and Prime95 is causing more Vdroop and pulling the voltage down more compared to the games. A higher LLC setting should keep the Prime95 Vcore higher.

If you are stable at 1.2V you can try using a higher LLC setting along with a larger offset - that would lower your game voltage to 1.2 instead of raising the Prime voltage to 1.22. You just need to make sure the larger negative offset doesn't cause instability at idle.


----------



## NitrousX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> The heavier load of Linux and Prime95 is causing more Vdroop and pulling the voltage down more compared to the games. A higher LLC setting should keep the Prime95 Vcore higher.
> 
> If you are stable at 1.2V you can try using a higher LLC setting along with a larger offset - that would lower your game voltage to 1.2 instead of raising the Prime voltage to 1.22. You just need to make sure the larger negative offset doesn't cause instability at idle.


So is this normal for (games results in a higher vcore than while running prime) for Ivy Bridge CPU's? The reason why i am using a negative offset is because it allows me to have a 0.9-1.0v idle voltage.


----------



## Jejuni

Back again with a small update. Maybe this'll be helpful for someone with a similar problem.

Turns out one of my ram modules was broken.
Raising voltages did not bring me stability and I was about to give up, but then decided to run memtest (all settings at stock, of course.)First few errors popped up after a few minutes and many more after that.
Guess that means prime blend with 90% ram wasn't as good for testing ram as I thought it would be. Not even after passing over 60 hrs of it.

Gonna buy some new ram the day after tomorrow and test my offset oc again.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NitrousX*
> 
> So is this normal for (games results in a higher vcore than while running prime) for Ivy Bridge CPU's? The reason why i am using a negative offset is because it allows me to have a 0.9-1.0v idle voltage.


The guide recommends Ultra High LLC because that reduces vdroop as much as possible. Regular LLC with have some vdroop so vCore will go down the more you stress the chip (so more stress = less vCore), while extreme will overshoot and cause a larger increase in vCore while under load.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jejuni*
> 
> Back again with a small update. Maybe this'll be helpful for someone with a similar problem.
> 
> Turns out one of my ram modules was broken.
> Raising voltages did not bring me stability and I was about to give up, but then decided to run memtest (all settings at stock, of course.)First few errors popped up after a few minutes and many more after that.
> Guess that means prime blend with 90% ram wasn't as good for testing ram as I thought it would be. Not even after passing over 60 hrs of it.
> 
> Gonna buy some new ram the day after tomorrow and test my offset oc again.


Glad you figured it out, hopefully the new ram will make the chip oc better.

I believe there is a difference to stress testing and error testing the ram. Sorry if I did not mention this recently, but I always recommend people let memtest86+ run overnight before beginning the oc of their cpu. A few people have run into that issue before. You should always test the ram overnight, and run Prime95 at stock settings to see if they are ok before starting the chip oc process.


----------



## paradoxum

dumb question.. but my current offset is + 0.060 with P95 stable for over a day at 4.4ghz, I can't remember what VCore that was, but if I wanted to test with a lower voltage.. do I drop to + 0.055?

Yes I said it was a dumb question. this offset stuff just isn't sticking with me, don't want to mess up my CPU.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paradoxum*
> 
> dumb question.. but my current offset is + 0.060 with P95 stable for over a day at 4.4ghz, I can't remember what VCore that was, but if I wanted to test with a lower voltage.. do I drop to + 0.055?
> 
> Yes I said it was a dumb question. this offset stuff just isn't sticking with me, don't want to mess up my CPU.


Yes, if you want to try to see if you are stable with less vCore then you would reduce your positive offset from +.060 to +.055. If someone had a negative offset, then they would use a more negative number to try a lower vCore.


----------



## paradoxum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Yes, if you want to try to see if you are stable with less vCore then you would reduce your positive offset from +.060 to +.055. If someone had a negative offset, then they would use a more negative number to try a lower vCore.


yeah, thanks, that's what was confusing me. why would some people have a negative offset and others a positive? at what VCore does it go from being + to - and vice versa, or is it different on each chip?


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paradoxum*
> 
> yeah, thanks, that's what was confusing me. why would some people have a negative offset and others a positive? at what VCore does it go from being + to - and vice versa, or is it different on each chip?


Everyone's VID is different, and everyone has a different multiplier and vCore required to stabilize that given multiplier. The equation for offset is Offset = Manual vCore - most common VID under load.

Since the vCore and VID are different for each person, the offsets car vary widely. If you have a high VID and need a relatively low vCore to stabilize your chosen multiplier, then your offset will be negative. My offset is +.230 which is quite high, since my VID is about 1.18, and my required vCore is 1.41v. So there is a very big range of offsets and you can't compare one person's offset to another.


----------



## paradoxum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Everyone's VID is different, and everyone has a different multiplier and vCore required to stabilize that given multiplier. The equation for offset is Offset = Manual vCore - most common VID under load.
> 
> Since the vCore and VID are different for each person, the offsets car vary widely. If you have a high VID and need a relatively low vCore to stabilize your chosen multiplier, then your offset will be negative. My offset is +.230 which is quite high, since my VID is about 1.18, and my required vCore is 1.41v. So there is a very big range of offsets and you can't compare one person's offset to another.


1.215VCore - 1.2910VID = -0.076 so my offset should probably be - 0.075/80? and increase it to 0.085 for a lower voltage test? just clarifying I think this is all right...thanks again


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paradoxum*
> 
> 1.215VCore - 1.2910VID = -0.076 so my offset should probably be - 0.075/80? and increase it to 0.085 for a lower voltage test? just clarifying I think this is all right...thanks again


When calculating your offset you should always round to a higher positive number, or if you have a negative offset, a less negative number.

So your offset should be -.075, but you have to test it. If it doesn't pass you want to try a little higher vCore which mean a less negative offset, so you would try -.070 next.

If you think you can get by with less vCore at your chosen multiplier then you would want to lower your vCore by using a more negative offset, so -.080 or -.085.

The more negative you offset is the lower the resultant vCore will be.

The actual vCore being used by your chip under load with an offset setting will be equal to:
vCore=VID+Offset (since your offset is negative, you are subtracting it from VID to get vCore)

So you see that a larger negative offset like -.090 will make vCore lower, and a less negative offset like -.060 will make vCore higher.


----------



## paradoxum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> When calculating your offset you should always round to a higher positive number, or if you have a negative offset, a less negative number.
> 
> So your offset should be -.075, but you have to test it. If it doesn't pass you want to try a little higher vCore which mean a less negative offset, so you would try -.070 next.
> 
> If you think you can get by with less vCore at your chosen multiplier then you would want to lower your vCore by using a more negative offset, so -.080 or -.085.
> 
> The more negative you offset is the lower the resultant vCore will be.
> 
> The actual vCore being used by your chip under load with an offset setting will be equal to:
> vCore=VID+Offset (since your offset is negative, you are subtracting it from VID to get vCore)
> 
> So you see that a larger negative offset like -.090 will make vCore lower, and a less negative offset like -.060 will make vCore higher.


when I go from - 0.075 to 0.080 the colour of the number goes from yellow to purple, indicating it's too 'high'? is this just a bug or something and nothing to worry about? I think I remember this happening on my last motherboard too. Asus also.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paradoxum*
> 
> when I go from - 0.075 to 0.080 the colour of the number goes from yellow to purple, indicating it's too 'high'? is this just a bug or something and nothing to worry about? I think I remember this happening on my last motherboard too. Asus also.


Hold on, you should be going from -.075 to -.080, not all the way up to +.080. With a negative offset I only see white colors which means it is fine, then if I do really negative it goes red because the vcore will be too low.

You should not be seeing the positive offset colors which I think are white-yellow-purple-red. Those are just Asus warning levels, if you know what you are doing you can ignore the colors, but only if you know for sure what number you should be using.

Going to -.075 to -.080 should still be white colored.


----------



## iwalkwithedead

I wish I could win the chip lottery, ah! I'm going to have to delid I just know I am going to.

Also Prime95 is stable but when I went through the test results I had that Fatal Error in the log .5 rounded expected .4 or whatever. I'm doing memtest now and upped the vcore a notch. I tried to look into it but people really didn't give a solid answer, just ram or bad core. :/


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iwalkwithedead*
> 
> I wish I could win the chip lottery, ah! I'm going to have to delid I just know I am going to.
> 
> Also Prime95 is stable but when I went through the test results I had that Fatal Error in the log .5 rounded expected .4 or whatever. I'm doing memtest now and upped the vcore a notch. I tried to look into it but people really didn't give a solid answer, just ram or bad core. :/


If you can afford a new chip if you mess up the delid, and your chip is temp bound not voltage bound then I recommend it. I used the razor on both mine, I don't know if anyone has failed with the vise method yet or if that produces any longer term negative effects.

I always have my Windows Task Manager up on the Performance tab when I stress test. If one of the workers in Prime95 fails you will see the CPU usage drop from 100%. I find it is easier and quicker to look at that then look at the Prime95 windows to see if all the workers are still running.


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> If you can afford a new chip if you mess up the delid, and your chip is temp bound not voltage bound then I recommend it. I used the razor on both mine, I don't know if anyone has failed with the vise method yet or if that produces any longer term negative effects.
> 
> I always have my Windows Task Manager up on the Performance tab when I stress test. If one of the workers in Prime95 fails you will see the CPU usage drop from 100%. I find it is easier and quicker to look at that then look at the Prime95 windows to see if all the workers are still running.


Well I took your advice and had WTM up and the 4th core just dropped.
Seen this, ah!


----------



## paradoxum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Hold on, you should be going from -.075 to -.080, not all the way up to +.080. With a negative offset I only see white colors which means it is fine, then if I do really negative it goes red because the vcore will be too low.
> 
> You should not be seeing the positive offset colors which I think are white-yellow-purple-red. Those are just Asus warning levels, if you know what you are doing you can ignore the colors, but only if you know for sure what number you should be using.
> 
> Going to -.075 to -.080 should still be white colored.


Yes, I am still in the negative. I just didn't include the - in my message. It is going from -0.075 to -0.085 and it goes from yellow to purple colour text. however if I am decreasing the voltage by increasing the negative offset, then the overall vcore is going down, so why would I need to be warned by making the text purple? as I said, is it possibly just a bug?


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Is my bios glitched again or something? It's not down clocking now, stuck a 4.5ghz. Maybe because of my offset?


----------



## Chunin

Check your speed step settings in the BIOS and windows energy management if its set to high performance it prevents your CPU from downclocking.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paradoxum*
> 
> Yes, I am still in the negative. I just didn't include the - in my message. It is going from -0.075 to -0.085 and it goes from yellow to purple colour text. however if I am decreasing the voltage by increasing the negative offset, then the overall vcore is going down, so why would I need to be warned by making the text purple? as I said, is it possibly just a bug?


I can only tell you what mine does, I don't see yellow and purple with a negative offset, only when it is positive and making it higher. You can try to reflash bios and see if it changes. If that does not change it, and you get the vCore in CPU-Z that you are expecting I wouldn't worry about the colors. My offset is red which is the highest level of warning, but my delidded chip can handle it, so I don't worry about the color because I know it is the right number for me.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iwalkwithedead*
> 
> Is my bios glitched again or something? It's not down clocking now, stuck a 4.5ghz. Maybe because of my offset?


Offset only affects vCore at idle, it does not affect the multiplier, that is controlled by speedstep. Make sure your EIST and C1E are enabled. If things seem strange I would reflash bios and see if that works. I have seen the bios bug change my settings on that page, and reflashing fixed it for me.


----------



## Essenbe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iwalkwithedead*
> 
> Is my bios glitched again or something? It's not down clocking now, stuck a 4.5ghz. Maybe because of my offset?


My CPUz never shows the correct frequency at idle. Look at the idle vcore. It will show the right vcore but the frequency set in bios. I assume that is because of the C states. But, if CPUz says you are at 4.5 and your Vcore goes to .960 or something, you know you are not running 4.5 at that Vcore. I just don't worry about it. Your CPU temps will tell you as well.


----------



## NitrousX

For all you guys running offset voltages (whether it be -/+), does your load voltage differ slightly between when you are playing a game and when you are running a stress application like Prime?
For example 1.2v while running Prime and 1.22v while gaming.


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Essenbe*
> 
> My CPUz never shows the correct frequency at idle. Look at the idle vcore. It will show the right vcore but the frequency set in bios. I assume that is because of the C states. But, if CPUz says you are at 4.5 and your Vcore goes to .960 or something, you know you are not running 4.5 at that Vcore. I just don't worry about it. Your CPU temps will tell you as well.


You are right, this is the first time this has happened to me, very odd because CPUz and CoreTemp both say 4.5ghz but my temps are the same as idle temps and the vcore is 1.008. Very stange, this just happened today.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> I can only tell you what mine does, I don't see yellow and purple with a negative offset, only when it is positive and making it higher. You can try to reflash bios and see if it changes. If that does not change it, and you get the vCore in CPU-Z that you are expecting I wouldn't worry about the colors. My offset is red which is the highest level of warning, but my delidded chip can handle it, so I don't worry about the color because I know it is the right number for me.
> Offset only affects vCore at idle, it does not affect the multiplier, that is controlled by speedstep. Make sure your EIST and C1E are enabled. If things seem strange I would reflash bios and see if that works. I have seen the bios bug change my settings on that page, and reflashing fixed it for me.


Both Enabled, re-flashed bios, like statement above, it's at 1.008vcore so it's some glitch.


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NitrousX*
> 
> For all you guys running offset voltages (whether it be -/+), does your load voltage differ slightly between when you are playing a game and when you are running a stress application like Prime?
> For example 1.2v while running Prime and 1.22v while gaming.


Completely normal, even does it on manual. it's the LLC, no worries.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Essenbe*
> 
> My CPUz never shows the correct frequency at idle. Look at the idle vcore. It will show the right vcore but the frequency set in bios. I assume that is because of the C states. But, if CPUz says you are at 4.5 and your Vcore goes to .960 or something, you know you are not running 4.5 at that Vcore. I just don't worry about it. Your CPU temps will tell you as well.


CPU-Z will show the right multiplier if you change to balanced power plan, or if you are on high performance you just change the processor power management>minimum processor state to 5%.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NitrousX*
> 
> For all you guys running offset voltages (whether it be -/+), does your load voltage differ slightly between when you are playing a game and when you are running a stress application like Prime?
> For example 1.2v while running Prime and 1.22v while gaming.


Exactly how much CPU-Z differs from what you use in bios is motherboard specific, so not everyone will see the same fluctuations. Depending on your LLC setting, you will get different level of vdroop and thus can see slight drops with more stress.


----------



## Forceman

If CPU-Z shows the full CPU speed but the voltage showing is the idle voltage, that is almost certainly the Windows Per Plan being set to High Performance rather than Balanced. Swap that over and see if it fixes it.

Edit: Gah, what justnanoldman said - that's what I get for correcting my spelling errors before posting. Post first, fix later - that's my new mantra.


----------



## paradoxum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> I can only tell you what mine does, I don't see yellow and purple with a negative offset, only when it is positive and making it higher. You can try to reflash bios and see if it changes. If that does not change it, and you get the vCore in CPU-Z that you are expecting I wouldn't worry about the colors. My offset is red which is the highest level of warning, but my delidded chip can handle it, so I don't worry about the color because I know it is the right number for me.
> Offset only affects vCore at idle, it does not affect the multiplier, that is controlled by speedstep. Make sure your EIST and C1E are enabled. If things seem strange I would reflash bios and see if that works. I have seen the bios bug change my settings on that page, and reflashing fixed it for me.


Well, my offset is now -0.0100 which seems to give a VCore of 1.2v under load while running P95, according to HWiNFO:


And yet the -0.0100 is red coloured in my bios. I recently flashed to the latest version after properly wiping / reset everything etc so I can't imagine doing it again would change anything, I think it's just a display error/bug/mistake?

And by the way how is 1.2VCore for 4.4Ghz? it seems that to make it stable at 4.5Ghz I need a massive jump up to 1.35v, and even higher past 4.5Ghz, so I think 4.4 is the sweet spot for me here.


----------



## [email protected]

Subbed.


----------



## EQBoss

So got my new rig and got it up and running, now testing some overclocks. So with a Venomous X-RT/3770k i get pretty high temps while running prime, was wondering if this is normal and whats the safe temps. Oc'd to 4.5 ghz at 1.240 Vcore I get about 80 degrees while running prime95. Any ideas/suggestitions?


----------



## Chunin

Prime 95 will always add around 20C on top of what youll ever see while using your PC on a daily basis like gaming. IBT adds another 10C on top of that. N


----------



## Chunin

Prime 95 will always add around 20C on top of what youll ever see while using your PC on a daily basis like gaming. IBT adds another 10C on top of that. No worries. Sorry for double posting, typing from the phone fail...


----------



## iwalkwithedead

I thought that I could handle it but I cannot. I'm going to format and try that.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paradoxum*
> 
> Well, my offset is now -0.0100 which seems to give a VCore of 1.2v under load while running P95, according to HWiNFO:
> 
> And yet the -0.0100 is red coloured in my bios. I recently flashed to the latest version after properly wiping / reset everything etc so I can't imagine doing it again would change anything, I think it's just a display error/bug/mistake?
> 
> And by the way how is 1.2VCore for 4.4Ghz? it seems that to make it stable at 4.5Ghz I need a massive jump up to 1.35v, and even higher past 4.5Ghz, so I think 4.4 is the sweet spot for me here.


If it is working how you thing it should, don't worry about the colors. Nothing wrong with 4.4, and if 1.2v is the lowest you can go, then that should work fine. You shouldn't need a big jump to 4.5, but every chip has a wall and they are in different places.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EQBoss*
> 
> So got my new rig and got it up and running, now testing some overclocks. So with a Venomous X-RT/3770k i get pretty high temps while running prime, was wondering if this is normal and whats the safe temps. Oc'd to 4.5 ghz at 1.240 Vcore I get about 80 degrees while running prime95. Any ideas/suggestitions?


Ivy gets hot, that is one of the few problems with it, and why some of us choose to delid. The guide points out that it is safe to have stress testing temps (as in the max temp of you hottest core) up to 95c.

Personally I don't like going much over 80c in stress testing, then your normal everyday temps should be in the low 60s or less. You sound fine at 4.5 and 1.24v, just follow the guide to see how low you can get the voltage to get 4.5 stable, then see what your temps are.


----------



## clevelandownz

so after overclocking it to 4.4 at 1.70v .. and getting arctic sliver 5 and make my h100i tighter to the CPU i thought i'd test out a 4.5 over clock on my 3770k. I found that the leap to get it stable without any blue screens was a decent jump going to 3.10v for a 4.5 --- I am 20 minutes into the stress test at 100% load and for the first 15 minutes it was haning around 69-71 degrees. After the first 15 it spiked up to 88 max and has been hanging around 80-83 now. Does this seem right?


----------



## Chunin

1.7V for ivy never seems right


----------



## clevelandownz

thinking i might have just left it there when trying to get 4.5 and never lowered it for 4.4 but my main question is for the 4.5 right now...


----------



## clevelandownz

damn 31 minutes into it, Prime crashed.


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clevelandownz*
> 
> so after overclocking it to 4.4 at 1.70v .. and getting arctic sliver 5 and make my h100i tighter to the CPU i thought i'd test out a 4.5 over clock on my 3770k. I found that the leap to get it stable without any blue screens was a decent jump going to 3.10v for a 4.5 --- I am 20 minutes into the stress test at 100% load and for the first 15 minutes it was haning around 69-71 degrees. After the first 15 it spiked up to 88 max and has been hanging around 80-83 now. Does this seem right?


Those numbers are not right at all friend. xD

Either a typo or your OC are at the wrong settings. 1.70v is high! Did you mean maybe 1.27v or something?

I know that 3.10v for 4.5 is a typo, your PC wouldn't even boot to that and I don't think that bios would even let you put 3.10, are you meaning 1.310? xD


----------



## clevelandownz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iwalkwithedead*
> 
> Those numbers are not right at all friend. xD
> 
> Either a typo or your OC are at the wrong settings. 1.70v is high! Did you mean maybe 1.27v or something?
> 
> I know that 3.10v for 4.5 is a typo, your PC wouldn't even boot to that and I don't think that bios would even let you put 3.10, are you meaning 1.310? xD


Lol i dont know where my mind was at... haha.. okay lets try this again...

1.27 for 4.4
1.31 for 4.5


----------



## NitrousX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iwalkwithedead*
> 
> Completely normal, even does it on manual. it's the LLC, no worries.


Thanks for clarifying. I'm still new to this whole Ivy Bridge overclocking deal. I previously owned an i7 860 and it idled at 1.24v and full load regardless of whether it was a game or a stress app like Prime was pegged at 1.28v (never went below or above that).


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NitrousX*
> 
> Thanks for clarifying. I'm still new to this whole Ivy Bridge overclocking deal. I previously owned an i7 860 and it idled at 1.24v and full load regardless of whether it was a game or a stress app like Prime was pegged at 1.28v (never went below or above that).


No problem xD

That doesn't sound right though, 1.24idle and 1.28load?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clevelandownz*
> 
> Lol i dont know where my mind was at... haha.. okay lets try this again...
> 
> 1.27 for 4.4
> 1.31 for 4.5


Much better, not the chip lotto but typical settings. Mine is 1.255v for 4.4 and 1.315v for 4.5

How are you getting your H100i tighter to the CPU? Just so you know that cap at install is normal and closes when the top magnet is put on and screwed down, if that is what you think might be a possible issue. xD
Temps around 80c are normal based on ambient temps. I was getting peak 78c using prime95 with my H100i and 24c idle, around 30c on normal use.


----------



## clevelandownz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iwalkwithedead*
> 
> How are you getting your H100i tighter to the CPU? Just so you know that cap at install is normal and closes when the top magnet is put on and screwed down, if that is what you think might be a possible issue. xD
> Temps around 80c are normal based on ambient temps. I was getting peak 78c using prime95 with my H100i and 24c idle, around 30c on normal use.


Earlier in the thread I was reporting redic temps and someone told me to check the back plate and tighten the screws... The little black plastic part on the back wasn't on rite and the screws went tighter... lol another DOH moment.

But my computer is upstart in my room and the weather is getting a little warmer lately so my room temps went up causing the computer temps to go up. That is the only reason im thinking it might be diff in our high temps.


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clevelandownz*
> 
> Earlier in the thread I was reporting redic temps and someone told me to check the back plate and tighten the screws... The little black plastic part on the back wasn't on rite and the screws went tighter... lol another DOH moment.
> 
> But my computer is upstart in my room and the weather is getting a little warmer lately so my room temps went up causing the computer temps to go up. That is the only reason im thinking it might be diff in our high temps.


Ah, lolz, yeah I had trouble with that stupid back plate as well, it never wanted to just go into the right place without popping back out.


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Alright, I formatted my PC, on USB, seriously took maybe 8minutes to do it all, crazy. Then of course installing all programs now and such. xD Love it!

Idle freq is back to normal so ... it helped. fixed!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I wish people would start OC'ing on manual OC's...
@justanold : good responses bro!


----------



## Inacoma79

Intel is recommending that RAM voltages be set @ 1.5. I'm using Samsung 30nm ram which run 1.35v @ 1600. When stability testing should I run these at stock (per the guide) or as recommended by Intel? If I have workers fail in Prime95, should I assume that it's vcore related rather than RAM voltages? My last run, one worker failed after 5.5 hours. I'm working to get stable @ 4.7 current vcore 1.39, I'm thinking at this point my chip just wants more vcore @ 4.7, but wanted a second opinion on RAM.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inacoma79*
> 
> Intel is recommending that RAM voltages be set @ 1.5. I'm using Samsung 30nm ram which run 1.35v @ 1600. When stability testing should I run these at stock (per the guide) or as recommended by Intel? If I have workers fail in Prime95, should I assume that it's vcore related rather than RAM voltages? My last run, one worker failed after 5.5 hours. I'm working to get stable @ 4.7 current vcore 1.39, I'm thinking at this point my chip just wants more vcore @ 4.7, but wanted a second opinion on RAM.


could you set them to XMP?
Let the motherboard decide?

I would stick with whatever the RAM manufacutrer wants/tests
thus 1.35v - that's my personal opinion.


----------



## khicon

UPDATE: My overclocking failed so much it is frustrating. Here are the recaps:

My ram rated speed are 2666mhz with timing @ 10 12 12 31 2t @ 1.65v. Multiplier @ 45 x100 = 4.5ghz

Ran memtest86+ for 14 hours with no error.

Everything is setup like the guide except for PLL Voltage at 1.8000

*Upping the vcore only*

Vcore: 1.200v DRam: 1.650v =====> BSOD error 124

Vcore: 1.210v DRam: 1.650v=====> BSOD error 124

Vcore: 1.220v DRam: 1.650v =====> BSOD error 124

Vcore: 1.230v DRam: 1.650v =====> Worker fail no BSOD

*Vcore: 1.240v DRam: 1.650v =====> Prime95 ran for 4hr 15m then worker fail.*

Vcore: 1.250v DRam: 1.650v =====> Worker fail no BSOD

Vcore: 1.260v DRam: 1.650v =====> Worker fail no BSOD

Vcore: 1.270v DRam: 1.650v =====> Worker fail no BSOD

Vcore: 1.280v DRam: 1.650v =====> Worker fail then BSOD error 124

Vcore: 1.290v DRam: 1.650v =====> BSOD error 124

Vcore: 1.300v DRam: 1.650v =====> BSOD error 124

Vcore: 1.310v DRam: 1.650v =====> BSOD error 124

Vcore: 1.320v DRam: 1.650v =====> BSOD error 124

Vcore: 1.33v DRam: 1.650v =====> BSOD error 124

*Notice the Dram volt changes*

Vcore: 1.240v DRam: 1.660v =====> Worker fail no BSOD

Vcore: 1.245v DRam: 1.660v =====> Prime95 run to test 11 then worker fail.

*Vcore: 1.250v DRam: 1.660v =====> Worker fail at 1hour 45m into prime95*

*Vcore: 1.250v DRam: 1.665v =====> Worker fail at 2hours 45m into prime95*

*Vcore: 1.250v DRam: 1.670v =====> Worker fail at 7hours into prime95*

Vcore: 1.250v DRam: 1.675v =====> Worker fail no BSOD

Vcore: 1.255v DRam: 1.675v =====> Worker fail no BSOD

Vcore: 1.260v DRam: 1.675v =====> Worker fail no BSOD

Vcore: 1.265v DRam: 1.675v =====> BSOD error 124

Vcore: 1.265v DRam: 1.675v =====> BSOD error 124

Vcore: 1.265v DRam: 1.675v =====> BSOD error 124

*Notice the vcore changes but dram stay at 1.670v*

Vcore: 1.260v DRam: 1.670v =====> Prime95 worker fail at 30m

*Vcore: 1.265v DRam: 1.670v =====> Prime95 worker fail at 3hours*

Vcore: 1.270v DRam: 1.670v =====> Worker fail at 9m

Vcore: 1.275v DRam: 1.670v =====> Worker fail at 11m

Vcore: 1.280v DRam: 1.670v =====> Worker fail at 6m

Vcore: 1.285v DRam: 1.670v =====> Worker fail at 6m

*Vcore: 1.290v up to 1.350 DRam: 1.670v =====> BSOD error 124*

Please take notes on the voltages that I highlight. Please HELP!!!!

Thank you!


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khicon*
> 
> UPDATE: My overclocking failed so much it is frustrating. Here are the recaps:
> 
> My ram rated speed are 2666mhz with timing @ 10 12 12 31 2t @ 1.65v. Multiplier @ 45 x100 = 4.5ghz
> 
> Ran memtest86+ for 14 hours with no error.
> 
> Everything is setup like the guide except for PLL Voltage at 1.8000
> ...


Please put your rig in your posts when you get a chane.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1258253/how-to-put-your-rig-in-your-sig

You are on 1707 bios right?
Have you tried going to f5 optimized defaults, then change the ram to XMP. Then try to run Prime95 for 12+ hours at those stock settings?


----------



## khicon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Please put your rig in your posts when you get a chane.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1258253/how-to-put-your-rig-in-your-sig
> 
> You are on 1707 bios right?
> Have you tried going to f5 optimized defaults, then change the ram to XMP. Then try to run Prime95 for 12+ hours at those stock settings?


Hi,

Yes i'm on 1707 bios and No I did not f5 optimized defaults. Should I do that first?

Earlier of the day I went back to the thinking board and redo the OC.
This is what I did:

Everything setup like the guide instructed
set PLL Voltage to 1.8000
Set DRAM to 1333 9-9-9-24-2t
Set Dram voltage at 1.50v
set VCORE at 1.25v
So far prime95 pass a 4 hour test b4 I went to work.

I will update once I get home.

Thank you.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I wish people would start OC'ing on manual OC's...
> @justanold : good responses bro!


Thanks. Welcome back.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khicon*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Yes i'm on 1707 bios and No I did not f5 optimized defaults. Should I do that first?
> 
> Earlier of the day I went back to the thinking board and redo the OC.
> This is what I did:
> 
> Everything setup like the guide instructed
> set PLL Voltage to 1.8000
> Set DRAM to 1333 9-9-9-24-2t
> Set Dram voltage at 1.50v
> set VCORE at 1.25v
> So far prime95 pass a 4 hour test b4 I went to work.
> 
> I will update once I get home.
> 
> Thank you.


No problem.
Everyone here should run Prim95 at F5 defaults to make sure it will pass before starting to oc. That way you know if your system is actually stable before you start applying the oc.


----------



## NitrousX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khicon*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Yes i'm on 1707 bios and No I did not f5 optimized defaults. Should I do that first?
> 
> Earlier of the day I went back to the thinking board and redo the OC.
> This is what I did:
> 
> Everything setup like the guide instructed
> set PLL Voltage to 1.8000
> Set DRAM to 1333 9-9-9-24-2t
> Set Dram voltage at 1.50v
> set VCORE at 1.25v
> So far prime95 pass a 4 hour test b4 I went to work.
> 
> I will update once I get home.
> 
> Thank you.


Which Asus motherboard do you have? Are you using offset voltage or manual voltage? For 4.5GHz and below, you can probably lower your PLL to 1.6-1.7v. Here are my bios settings for 4.5GHz 1.24v load (I have an Asus Sabertooth Z77 so I'm not sure how similar my bios is to yours). Also 4 hours of Prime isn't enough. I recommend at least a 12 hour Prime test or 20-30 runs of IBT. IBT seems to pick up instability faster than Prime and it finishes faster too (~3 1/2 hours with 14GB of used RAM).







Edit: LLC should be high not very high. I must have accidentally switched it when I took the pic.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NitrousX*
> 
> Which Asus motherboard do you have? Are you using offset voltage or manual voltage? For 4.5GHz and below, you can probably lower your PLL to 1.6-1.7v. Here are my bios settings for 4.5GHz 1.24v load (I have an Asus Sabertooth Z77 so I'm not sure how similar my bios is to yours). Also 4 hours of Prime isn't enough. I recommend at least a 12 hour Prime test or 20-30 runs of IBT. IBT seems to pick up instability faster than Prime and it finishes faster too (~3 1/2 hours with 14GB of used RAM).
> 
> Edit: LLC should be high not very high. I must have accidentally switched it when I took the pic.


He has an ROG board, our bios look a little different than yours.
By the way, you can hit f12 and save readable screen shots to a usb from bios. Good to have those when you change to a new bios and can't use your saved profiles. Ultra High is the recommended LLC, it is the lowest vdroop without the overshoot of extreme, and easiest to find a stable oc when you are starting out.


----------



## khicon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NitrousX*
> 
> Which Asus motherboard do you have? Are you using offset voltage or manual voltage? For 4.5GHz and below, you can probably lower your PLL to 1.6-1.7v. Here are my bios settings for 4.5GHz 1.24v load (I have an Asus Sabertooth Z77 so I'm not sure how similar my bios is to yours). Also 4 hours of Prime isn't enough. I recommend at least a 12 hour Prime test or 20-30 runs of IBT. IBT seems to pick up instability faster than Prime and it finishes faster too (~3 1/2 hours with 14GB of used RAM).
> 
> [Edit: LLC should be high not very high. I must have accidentally switched it when I took the pic.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> He has an ROG board, our bios look a little different than yours.
> By the way, you can hit f12 and save readable screen shots to a usb from bios. Good to have those when you change to a new bios and can't use your saved profiles. Ultra High is the recommended LLC, it is the lowest vdroop without the overshoot of extreme, and easiest to find a stable oc when you are starting out.


Hi NitrousX,

I have a Asus Maximus V Extreme. I'm using manual voltage to do the testing.

Justanoldman,

Would I still need to do f5 optimized and xmp profile for stability if my other OC set up pass a 12hr+ prime95 test?


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khicon*
> 
> Would I still need to do f5 optimized and xmp profile for stability if my other OC set up pass a 12hr+ prime95 test?


If you know you were stable at another multiplier, then no you don't really need to go back and test defaults. What multiplier, vCore, and ram settings were used for your 12+ hour run? No WHEA warnings during that stability run, correct?


----------



## khicon

Hi,

The last setting i try to use was: vcore @ 1.250v dram @ 1.50v timing @ 9-9-9-24 2t with 1333 frequencies. Did a custom blend with 90% of ram (I have 8Gb). Prime95 ran for 9 hours then worker fail. Im going to do f5 and xpm profile then will report back.

Edit: forgot to mention about the multiplier. Its 45 x 100


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NitrousX*
> 
> Which Asus motherboard do you have? Are you using offset voltage or manual voltage? For 4.5GHz and below, you can probably lower your PLL to 1.6-1.7v. Here are my bios settings for 4.5GHz 1.24v load (I have an Asus Sabertooth Z77 so I'm not sure how similar my bios is to yours). Also 4 hours of Prime isn't enough. I recommend at least a 12 hour Prime test or 20-30 runs of IBT. IBT seems to pick up instability faster than Prime and it finishes faster too (~3 1/2 hours with 14GB of used RAM).
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: LLC should be high not very high. I must have accidentally switched it when I took the pic.


IBT on what setting? Max?


----------



## nature1ders

1805 BIOS through 1616 has a bug that resets your BIOS changes to default, or partially, when it doesn't detect the bootup goes exactly right. In my case if the DVI monitor is off during the boot process it interprets this as a failed overclock and the BIOS resets everything. If it feels something takes to long it will reset everything. This is because they programmed in a feature called C.P.R (CPU Parameter Recall) which is overly sensitive in revisions 1616-1805. I am using 1504 and have had NO RESETS of any kind occur for months.


----------



## vnaut

A very frustrating thing is occuring when I attempt to OC my 3570k. I'm using an Asus p8z77-v LK.

When I first entered the AI tweaker, everything was auto as is normal. So, after reading some guides, I change the core multiplier to 4.0Ghz for a light OC before I attempt anything else. I leave voltage alone and my profile is an X.M.P. I figure that's all I need. However, when I boot, CPU-z still shows my frequency to be 3.8GHz. What am I doing wrong? I found in another thread that I may have to reflash my bios.


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vnaut*
> 
> A very frustrating thing is occuring when I attempt to OC my 3570k. I'm using an Asus p8z77-v LK.
> 
> When I first entered the AI tweaker, everything was auto as is normal. So, after reading some guides, I change the core multiplier to 4.0Ghz for a light OC before I attempt anything else. I leave voltage alone and my profile is an X.M.P. I figure that's all I need. However, when I boot, CPU-z still shows my frequency to be 3.8GHz. What am I doing wrong? I found in another thread that I may have to reflash my bios.


When overclocking on this board you might have to reflash your Bios a lot because it has a bug in it. Keep a flash drive handy with bios on it.


----------



## vnaut

Thanks, I assumed as much.

Does this seem like a good guide in terms of how to flash a bios? http://vip.asus.com/forum/view.aspx?id=20070215223109668&board_id=1

Also, my mobo is current vers. 0908. Would it be wise to upgrade to the more recent 1001?


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vnaut*
> 
> Thanks, I assumed as much.
> 
> Does this seem like a good guide in terms of how to flash a bios? http://vip.asus.com/forum/view.aspx?id=20070215223109668&board_id=1
> 
> Also, my mobo is current vers. 0908. Would it be wise to upgrade to the more recent 1001?


As far from what I have read anything past ver15xx has the glitch.

Download the Bios that you want to use.
Unrar and place on flash drive.
Place flash drive in the EZ Flash usb 3.0 port, marked by the I/O plate
Turn on/restart PC
Go into your Bios, Advanced Options, Tools, EZ Flash
Update there by the directions

I use the latest Bios version and don't know how safe it actually is to downgrade but a lot of people do it. I personally have not and probably will not. I rather keep flashing until I know all of my settings, save to USB flash drive with OC Bios settings and that way it's always a easy repair for the most part, but this is just me.


----------



## vnaut

Thank ya very much! I only have USB 2.0 thumb drives lying around, but I'm sure they'll do. Just curious, why do you suggest the mobo USB ports instead of, say headers on the front of a PC?

edit: Nevermind, I reread what you said. Is there really a specific port on the mobo for EZ flashing?


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vnaut*
> 
> Thanks, I assumed as much.
> 
> Does this seem like a good guide in terms of how to flash a bios? http://vip.asus.com/forum/view.aspx?id=20070215223109668&board_id=1
> 
> Also, my mobo is current vers. 0908. Would it be wise to upgrade to the more recent 1001?


Yes I would update to the current one.
I am not sure if you have a bios flashback port and button on that mobo. If not you should just be able to save the bios to a fat32 thumb drive and flash it from bios. Don't flash bios from your operating system.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Usually good to update to the latest one indeed.
I flash my bios personally from the OS each time, i prefer it that way, although not as safe as the others have said/pointed out.

As for OC'ing don't do it via software - although again some will tell you that they had great success


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vnaut*
> 
> Thank ya very much! I only have USB 2.0 thumb drives lying around, but I'm sure they'll do. Just curious, why do you suggest the mobo USB ports instead of, say headers on the front of a PC?
> 
> edit: Nevermind, I reread what you said. Is there really a specific port on the mobo for EZ flashing?


Like justanoldman said, if you don't have the spot labeled for it then use any spot, to be honest I have the spot but only use it when I remember, usually I just use any usb slot that I have, always works.

I have flashed it with Asus AiSuite as well and never had a problem like Totally Dubbed


----------



## vnaut

I'll be sure to take all of your advice into account. I really want to love Asus mobos. Their laptops are exceptional as well as their monitors. This is my second P8Z77-V LK. The first was DoA, and now this problem crops up, haha.


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vnaut*
> 
> I'll be sure to take all of your advice into account. I really want to love Asus mobos. Their laptops are exceptional as well as their monitors. This is my second P8Z77-V LK. The first was DoA, and now this problem crops up, haha.


Recently I have owned two and I love them. The UEFI Bios is amazing and easy to navigate.

Past: Asus P8Z77-V Pro
Present: Asus P8Z77-I Deluxe


----------



## justanoldman

Flashing bios:
I have used most methods before, including AI suite without issue. However after reading a number of posts by people who know what they are talking about, I changed my methods.

Flashing bios is not a small matter. If you happen to have anything go wrong during the process you could be in trouble. Very unlikely but still possible. Therefore the only logical thing to do is eliminate as many points of failure as possible.

Having looked into it, the best way is to use the bios flashback button on the mobo with a properly renamed bios file on a fat32 usb stick plugged into the designated port. Very fast, easy, and the safest method because the computer is not even turned on.

Not all mobos have that feature, so the next best easy way is to use the bios flashback in the tools tab. If you do that, it doesn't matter which usb port you use.


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Flashing bios:
> I have used most methods before, including AI suite without issue. However after reading a number of posts by people who know what they are talking about, I changed my methods.
> 
> Flashing bios is not a small matter. If you happen to have anything go wrong during the process you could be in trouble. Very unlikely but still possible. Therefore the only logical thing to do is eliminate as many points of failure as possible.
> 
> Having looked into it, the best way is to use the bios flashback button on the mobo with a properly renamed bios file on a fat32 usb stick plugged into the designated port. Very fast, easy, and the safest method because the computer is not even turned on.
> 
> Not all mobos have that feature, so the next best easy way is to use the bios flashback in the tools tab. If you do that, it doesn't matter which usb port you use.


I actually downloaded the new BIOS for my MVE for when my PSU gets back to me. I put it on the FAT32 flash drive and renamed it to m5e.CAP
Did I do it correctly?


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Flashing bios:
> I have used most methods before, including AI suite without issue. However after reading a number of posts by people who know what they are talking about, I changed my methods.
> 
> Flashing bios is not a small matter. If you happen to have anything go wrong during the process you could be in trouble. Very unlikely but still possible. Therefore the only logical thing to do is eliminate as many points of failure as possible.
> 
> Having looked into it, the best way is to use the bios flashback button on the mobo with a properly renamed bios file on a fat32 usb stick plugged into the designated port. Very fast, easy, and the safest method because the computer is not even turned on.
> 
> Not all mobos have that feature, so the next best easy way is to use the bios flashback in the tools tab. If you do that, it doesn't matter which usb port you use.


Sounds good, and I agree.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> I actually downloaded the new BIOS for my MVE for when my PSU gets back to me. I put it on the FAT32 flash drive and renamed it to m5e.CAP
> Did I do it correctly?


Yes. Per the extreme manual:
To use USB BIOS Flashback:
1.Download the latest BIOS file from the ASUS website
2. Extract and rename the BIOS image file to M5E.CAP.
3. Copy M5E.CAP to the root directory of the USB flash disk drive.
4.Turn off the system and insert the USB storage device to the ROG Connect port.
5.Press the ROG Connect button and release when a flashing light
appears, which indicates that the BIOS Flashback function is enabled.
6.Wait until the light goes out, indicating that the BIOS updating process is completed.


----------



## iwalkwithedead

There are a lot of Stress Testing tools, to each their own views on them and what they consider stable. Stable for me is finding the lowest possible vcore on a muliplier that I feel comfortable with that doesn't fail me. If 4.7ghz doesn't crash for 6months then it's good to go IMO.

With that being said, I hate P95, I think that I will be using IBT from this point out.
Always giving me rounding errors yet says everything is great, that might be but I don't like seeing it! xD

Just my random thoughts


----------



## vnaut

To all those who helped me the last few hours, I was successful in my BIOS flash! I must say, it was the most stressful 90 seconds of "Holy s***, is my mobo going to brick?" I Did the same light OC settings as with the last version of the BIOS and they appear to have stuck, for now. You guys are great.

+1s =)

Edit: One last thing. I set my OC to 4Ghz (just to test stability, for now), and at max load my voltage is at 1.248. That's definitely too high for my needs. What should I set my offset (- or +) to, roughly? I was thinking 1.125. Would it be wise to use fixed/manual voltage instead? It's still slightly confusing as to which is better for which application.


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vnaut*
> 
> To all those who helped me the last few hours, I was successful in my BIOS flash! I must say, it was the most stressful 90 seconds of "Holy s***, is my mobo going to brick?" I Did the same light OC settings as with the last version of the BIOS and they appear to have stuck, for now. You guys are great.
> 
> +1s =)
> 
> Edit: One last thing. I set my OC to 4Ghz (just to test stability, for now), and at max load my voltage is at 1.248. That's definitely too high for my needs. What should I set my offset (- or +) to, roughly? I was thinking 1.125.


Always do manual voltage first, then once you are at the OC that you like, then you should find your offset. That is kind of high [IMO] for 4, if you have a decent CPU cooler go with 4.4ghz, it's a sweet spot for i5/i7. If you want to stay at 4.0ghz for now then go with a manual of 1.19v to start out and then go from there.


----------



## vnaut

I assume you mean 1.19V? hahaha

This OC was merely for funsies, my only heavy applications are games like Crysis 3 and FC3 and they seem to be primarily GPU bottlenecked. I think I'll go with manual [email protected] for now.


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vnaut*
> 
> I assume you mean 1.19V? hahaha


xD dang it! Yes lolz


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vnaut*
> 
> I assume you mean 1.19V? hahaha
> 
> This OC was merely for funsies, my only heavy applications are games like Crysis 3 and FC3 and they seem to be primarily GPU bottlenecked. I think I'll go with manual [email protected] for now.


It will help people to help you by putting your rig in your posts:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1258253/how-to-put-your-rig-in-your-sig

4.0 isn't much different than stock settings with turbo.
Depending on your cooler most people can do 4.3 or 4.4 without too much trouble. You could probably do 4.3 with 1.19v.


----------



## vnaut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> It will help people to help you by putting your rig in your posts:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1258253/how-to-put-your-rig-in-your-sig
> 
> 4.0 isn't much different than stock settings with turbo.
> Depending on your cooler most people can do 4.3 or 4.4 without too much trouble. You could probably do 4.3 with 1.19v.


Will do, I'll work on that now.

Currently I'm just running P95 with [email protected] floating around 60C.


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iwalkwithedead*
> 
> There are a lot of Stress Testing tools, to each their own views on them and what they consider stable. Stable for me is finding the lowest possible vcore on a muliplier that I feel comfortable with that doesn't fail me. If 4.7ghz doesn't crash for 6months then it's good to go IMO.
> 
> With that being said, I hate P95, I think that I will be using IBT from this point out.
> Always giving me rounding errors yet says everything is great, that might be but I don't like seeing it! xD
> 
> Just my random thoughts


I have never used Prime95 to stress test. I've lost count of the number of times I've heard from people who have successfully run it for 12 hours+ only to have their system crash when they fire up a game or something. I use Aida64 (and before that it was called Everest) Running that for several hours stressing FPU only is a real workout and generates maximum temps and I've never had a system crash after a successful run. The benchmark tools are cool too


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> I have never used Prime95 to stress test. I've lost count of the number of times I've heard from people who have successfully run it for 12 hours+ only to have their system crash when they fire up a game or something. I use Aida64 (and before that it was called Everest) Running that for several hours stressing FPU only is a real workout and generates maximum temps and I've never had a system crash after a successful run. The benchmark tools are cool too


I see people write that, and I question whether they were stable to begin with, or if there was something else wrong. After ocing three chips using Prime95 and literally zero stability issues experienced with any of them after, I can only say it has worked perfectly for me.

Everyone's rig is different, their uses are different, and their expectations are different. I completely understand people who don't use Prime95, but on the other had saying it doesn't work simply isn't true, it just might not work for everyone all the time like most other things.


----------



## NitrousX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iwalkwithedead*
> 
> IBT on what setting? Max?


Custom settings using 14300 MB RAM


----------



## vnaut

It currently says in CPU-Z that even at idle, 1.6Ghz, I'm at ~1.19V. Which setting will I have to fiddle with in Bios to return to a smaller voltage at a lower frequency? (At stock, it was something like [email protected]).


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vnaut*
> 
> It currently says in CPU-Z that even at idle, 1.6Ghz, I'm at ~1.19V. Which setting will I have to fiddle with in Bios to return to a smaller voltage at a lower frequency? (At stock, it was something like [email protected]).


Eh, Just keep it at 1.19v and raise multiplier up to 4.2/4.3ghz shouldn't have any troubles.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> I have never used Prime95 to stress test. I've lost count of the number of times I've heard from people who have successfully run it for 12 hours+ only to have their system crash when they fire up a game or something. I use Aida64 (and before that it was called Everest) Running that for several hours stressing FPU only is a real workout and generates maximum temps and I've never had a system crash after a successful run. The benchmark tools are cool too


I thought Aida64 but just recently been hearing a lot about OCCT so I downloaded it. I have Aida64 for a while now, great program.
Once I figure out how to use it exactly
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> I see people write that, and I question whether they were stable to begin with, or if there was something else wrong. After ocing three chips using Prime95 and literally zero stability issues experienced with any of them after, I can only say it has worked perfectly for me.
> 
> Everyone's rig is different, their uses are different, and their expectations are different. I completely understand people who don't use Prime95, but on the other had saying it doesn't work simply isn't true, it just might not work for everyone all the time like most other things.


I agree, we all have are own view and opinions on what is stable, none of can actually be wrong. If your OC last you 2+years, does everything you ever needed it to do and without BSOD caused from voltage/OC related then I feel it's great and it's stable.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NitrousX*
> 
> Custom settings using 14300 MB RAM


Ah, thank you.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vnaut*
> 
> It currently says in CPU-Z that even at idle, 1.6Ghz, I'm at ~1.19V. Which setting will I have to fiddle with in Bios to return to a smaller voltage at a lower frequency? (At stock, it was something like [email protected]).


That is offset voltage, you only switch to that when you are done with your final oc. Don't worry about it now, manual voltage will stay constant at idle and load. Offset will drop voltage at idle but it is much easier to find your final oc on manual, then switch to offset.


----------



## alancsalt

I've had 30hr P95 stable OCs crash running GTA4. AFAIK we are only as stable as our most demanding game/app, whatever that may be.


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> I've had 30hr P95 stable OCs crash running GTA4. AFAIK we are only as stable as our most demanding game/app, whatever that may be.


Exactly.


----------



## justanoldman

Too funny, everyone tells me 24 hour Prime95 stable doesn't mean anything yet I haven't had anyone give me something that it couldn't pass. Well you are not IBT or XTU stable, yes it is. Well you are not 3 hours of game playing stable, yes it is. I am excluding folding since that is a something I don't use my machines for but people say is more demanding.

I am only too happy to learn. Give me some test that I can't pass. I am all about stability, so I would be happy to try it.

Point me to someone who is Prime95 27.9 stable for over 24 hours using 90% ram with no WHEA or any other issues, using an IVY chip on a ROG mobo where their chip oc failed on something normal. This is, after all, an Asus Ivy thread.


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Too funny, everyone tells me 24 hour Prime95 stable doesn't mean anything yet I haven't had anyone give me something that it couldn't pass. Well you are not IBT or XTU stable, yes it is. Well you are not 3 hours of game playing stable, yes it is. I am excluding folding since that is a something I don't use my machines for but people say is more demanding.
> 
> I am only too happy to learn. Give me some test that I can't pass. I am all about stability, so I would be happy to try it.
> 
> Point me to someone who is Prime95 27.9 stable for over 24 hours using 90% ram with no WHEA or any other issues, using an IVY chip on a ROG mobo where their chip oc failed on something normal. This is, after all, an Asus Ivy thread.


Everyone?


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Eh, so 1.5v is the recommended CPU Voltage for any Intel CPU, any motherboard, as long as the temps are good? Reason? Because I want to push it further, why else? xD

Because even though my Z77-I Deluxe has a OC Power Board, I'm still scared to push the vCore that high.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Too funny, everyone tells me 24 hour Prime95 stable doesn't mean anything yet I haven't had anyone give me something that it couldn't pass. Well you are not IBT or XTU stable, yes it is. Well you are not 3 hours of game playing stable, yes it is. I am excluding folding since that is a something I don't use my machines for but people say is more demanding.
> 
> I am only too happy to learn. Give me some test that I can't pass. I am all about stability, so I would be happy to try it.
> 
> Point me to someone who is Prime95 27.9 stable for over 24 hours using 90% ram with no WHEA or any other issues, using an IVY chip on a ROG mobo where their chip oc failed on something normal. This is, after all, an Asus Ivy thread.


Didn't say it didn't mean *anything*. The only point I tried to make was that it was not an iron clad guarantee. We all go by our own experiences anyway, and, surprise-surprise, they vary.


----------



## justanoldman

But I wasn't replying to you. Hm, I think I remember someone, can't think who, that told me that you shouldn't make assumptions about whom is referred to in a post when no one is mentioned.

Sorry, sorry, just can't help myself from giving people are hard time. I can't take anything around here too seriously, just like getting people up in arms sometimes. It is good to laugh once in a while.

But seriously there are a ton of posts on this site that say Prime95 stable doesn't mean much. And yes words like everyone and anything are often used as hyperbole when one person is intentionally exaggerating to stir the pot. I am honestly interested in anything people have though. I have two Ivys and two MVF boards, 4.8 and 5.0 24/7 settings, haven't' failed yet. I wonder if Prime means more to Ivy, and I know stability is easier to achieve on certain mobos than others.


----------



## alancsalt

Sorry. Thought "everyone" was an inclusive term.


----------



## Chunin

I would say that even if you pass 100 hours in Prime 95 and every other testing software out there you are never 100% stable. Ive had numerous crashes in games when my VCORE was too low albeit stable for stressing programs.


----------



## justanoldman

I had hoped to engage in an adult conversation about additional stability tests, but obviously that is not going to happen. Pointless posts of nitpicking single words doesn't not progress this thread and its intent. I would still be interested to see someone with an ROG mobo and Ivy chip that could pass every stability test then the chip oc fail on normal activity, I guess I will have to wait and see if that ever happens.

To be clear to any people brand new to this, your oc should be checked with stability testing. No one will ever agree on which tests are best, nor how long they should be used. People who care about a higher level of stability will run multiple stress tests for 24 hours. Others who just game and surf can get away with much less if they wish, it is up to the individual person.

I believe the guide here uses a reasonable midpoint of 12 hours of the current Prime95 with 90% ram usage and no Event Viewer occurrences. If you pass that, then spend a week putting your machine through everything you use it for and if it does fine, then you should be ok.

You should recheck if you make any significant changes, like changing bios, hardware, or ocing ram. You should also recheck over time, some may test once a month, others only infrequently, it is again up to the individual user.

Everyone knows there is no such thing as stable, it is a concept and is not achievable. You just try to get stable enough so you have as close to zero problems as possible using the machine the way you do. As a side note from someone who remembers a time before computers, don't take any of this too seriously. It is just a computer and an oc, this is not open heart surgery on one of your children.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Let's put this simply:
I had prime stable for 24hrs.

After 2 weeks I got BSOD's -> that was due to a failing RAM module (had it replaced)

Then I got P95 24hr stable again, after the replacement, and after folding it crashed within 2hrs.
I upped the voltage by 1 notch and now I'm 24/7 folding stable.

So sure P95 cannot test everything and anything, unlike folding (to some extent) - however it does determine 90%+ stability at 100% load, and that's better than most benchmarking/stress testing software out there (ie IBT, which to me determines 20% stability)


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Let's put this simply:
> I had prime stable for 24hrs.
> 
> After 2 weeks I got BSOD's -> that was due to a failing RAM module (had it replaced)
> 
> Then I got P95 24hr stable again, after the replacement, and after folding it crashed within 2hrs.
> I upped the voltage by 1 notch and now I'm 24/7 folding stable.
> 
> So sure P95 cannot test everything and anything, unlike folding (to some extent) - however it does determine 90%+ stability at 100% load, and that's better than most benchmarking/stress testing software out there (ie IBT, which to me determines 20% stability)


Yep if it can fold, it can hold.


----------



## RavageTheEarth

So when I get my PSU back on monday I'm thinking about doing some folding to test for stability (and to help of course). Do I have to do anything to the settings to maximize my stability testing or do I just download it and let it run the way it is?


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> As a side note from someone who remembers a time before computers, don't take any of this too seriously. It is just a computer and an oc, this is not open heart surgery on one of you children.


Very well put!!


----------



## Jayjr1105

So I delidded my CPU and I'm shooting for 4.5+ overclocks but my cpu seems to be very power hungry past 4.4. For instance 4.4 only required around 1.2 volts but to go up to just 4.5 I need over 1.3v and even then I have 1 core that quits in the middle of P95 runs however IBT runs without a hitch.

Is this typical for ivy to need such a huge jump in voltage past 4.4? I am wondering if I should be looking elsewhere to get 4.5+ stable other than offset/vcore. Do most people with 4.5+ overclocks still use offset or are they using manual static voltages at that point?


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> So I delidded my CPU and I'm shooting for 4.5+ overclocks but my cpu seems to be very power hungry past 4.4. For instance 4.4 only required around 1.2 volts but to go up to just 4.5 I need over 1.3v and even then I have 1 core that quits in the middle of P95 runs however IBT runs without a hitch.
> 
> Is this typical for ivy to need such a huge jump in voltage past 4.4? I am wondering if I should be looking elsewhere to get 4.5+ stable other than offset/vcore. Do most people with 4.5+ overclocks still use offset or are they using manual static voltages at that point?


Ivy always has a wall at a certain OC. It is usually higher than 4.5Ghz, but it definetly is possible. My old 3570k needed an ridiculous amount of volts for 4.5Ghz (1.391v). You should try using a fixed voltage with the highest level of LLC to find the stable voltage that you need for the overclock that you want to achieve and then switch over to an offset once you find it.


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> Ivy always has a wall at a certain OC. It is usually higher than 4.5Ghz, but it definetly is possible. My old 3570k needed an ridiculous amount of volts for 4.5Ghz (1.391v). You should try using a fixed voltage with the highest level of LLC to find the stable voltage that you need for the overclock that you want to achieve and then switch over to an offset once you find it.


I totally forgot about the "additional turbo voltage" setting with this board so I've been now utilizing that, I also removed the XMP profile from my RAM (it was 1600 8-8-8-24) and I'm now running it at 1400 MHz with really loose timings (11). So far @ 4.7 I'm IBT and Prime 1344 & 1792 stable. Maybe it's time to pick up some Samsung wonder RAM.


Are these good voltages for 4.7?


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> I totally forgot about the "additional turbo voltage" setting with this board so I've been now utilizing that, I also removed the XMP profile from my RAM (it was 1600 8-8-8-24) and I'm now running it at 1400 MHz with really loose timings (11). So far @ 4.7 I'm IBT and Prime 1344 & 1792 stable. Maybe it's time to pick up some Samsung wonder RAM.
> 
> 
> Are these good voltages for 4.7?


So your MB supports additional voltage, other than core manual/offset for turbo only modes ?

What Asus MB you have ?

Oh, that I would say is good OC voltage from what I have seen posted by others .


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> Very well put!!


My apologies,







typing is not my strong suit, I meant to write: one of your children, as in your own child, the way I wrote it makes me sound like a jerk. For some reason my fingers tend to type you instead of your a lot.


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> So your MB supports additional voltage, other than core manual/offset for turbo only modes ?
> 
> What Asus MB you have ?
> 
> Oh, that I would say is good OC voltage from what I have seen posted by others .


Yes, under AI Tweaker > CPU Power Management > Additional Turbo Voltage. I had it with the first BIOS on this board then they took it away and since I flashed the most recent BIOS last night, now it's back... I personally love having it.


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> Yes, under AI Tweaker > CPU Power Management > Additional Turbo Voltage. I had it with the first BIOS on this board then they took it away and since I flashed the most recent BIOS last night, now it's back... I personally love having it.


Ok, I don't see that mentioned in bios . are you on Z77 or Z68 chipset (your sig lists 68 .

On this I see some long and short duration cpu power limits but thats it .


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> Ok, I don't see that mentioned in bios . are you on Z77 or Z68 chipset (your sig lists 68 .
> 
> On this I see some long and short duration cpu power limits but thats it .


My sig is accurate. I didn't feel the need to go up to Z77 when I swapped my 2500K for the 3770K. Yeah, it's odd, some BIOS versions/boards have it and some don't. Maybe update your BIOS?


----------



## Nexo

This is a great tutorial!


----------



## khicon

a quick question.

Formula for offset is: manual vcore - vid = offset, my manual vcore @1.250 & vid @ 1.321 (1.316) which equal to ~ -0.070. When I enter -0.070 its turn to RED. Does that mean something?
Min = 0.005v and max = 0.64v for the offset


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khicon*
> 
> a quick question.
> 
> Formula for offset is: manual vcore - vid = offset, my manual vcore @1.250 & vid @ 1.321 (1.316) which equal to ~ -0.070. When I enter -0.070 its turn to RED. Does that mean something?
> Min = 0.005v and max = 0.64v for the offset


Good question, I never ran into the problem but would like to know as well.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khicon*
> 
> a quick question.
> 
> Formula for offset is: manual vcore - vid = offset, my manual vcore @1.250 & vid @ 1.321 (1.316) which equal to ~ -0.070. When I enter -0.070 its turn to RED. Does that mean something?
> Min = 0.005v and max = 0.64v for the offset


Rasing the manual or offset vCore higher will progress through some colors for the mobo warning you. On the negative side mine just stays white then turns red with bigger offsets. This is completely normal, and just a warning.

Your only problem with a big negative offset is you may have some instabilities if your idle vCore ends up being too low. The only way to find out is to test the offset with stress testing as usual, the just start using the machine. If you get any instabilities at idle then you know you have that issue.

Based on your numbers I don't think that will happen to you though, but you will need to test it.


----------



## khicon

Hi,
I did stress test with that offset and one of the worker stop into 5m of testing. while my manual vcore of 1.25 can go for hours with no problem.


----------



## Forceman

Was the voltage the same? Usually you need to tweak the offset, it normally isn't exactly correct the first time you set it.


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khicon*
> 
> Hi,
> I did stress test with that offset and one of the worker stop into 5m of testing. while my manual vcore of 1.25 can go for hours with no problem.


See if you have the option for additional turbo voltage under the CPU power management settings.


----------



## khicon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Was the voltage the same? Usually you need to tweak the offset, it normally isn't exactly correct the first time you set it.


ya same voltage, ill play with it once i get home.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> See if you have the option for additional turbo voltage under the CPU power management settings.


i dont think i have that option but will check once i get home.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khicon*
> 
> Hi,
> I did stress test with that offset and one of the worker stop into 5m of testing. while my manual vcore of 1.25 can go for hours with no problem.


What you want to do is put it on manual where you know it is stable. Run Prime95 for a little while, and take note of the vCore you see in CPU-Z or Hardware Monitor. There will probably be three of them close together.

Then when you switch to offset and run Prime95 you should see those same vCores you noted.

Now depending on your specific mobo, you may have to bump up the offset vCore a couple notches to get it stable.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> See if you have the option for additional turbo voltage under the CPU power management settings.


Haven't seen anyone here have that, might be just your board.


----------



## vnaut

I too was rather confused about what offset did. This answered my questions.

http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?2162-Overclocking-Using-Offset-Mode-for-CPU-Core-Voltage

Woops. Realized I posted while still on page 339. Hopefully this still helps somebody or clarifies something anyway.


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> My apologies,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> typing is not my strong suit, I meant to write: one of your children, as in your own child, the way I wrote it makes me sound like a jerk. For some reason my fingers tend to type you instead of your a lot.


No, I totally understood what you were trying to say and I think you are totally correct. A lot of people get so lost in this stuff that they start to become rude and hostile toward others about their opinions and seem to become close minded about understanding that other people have their own opinions. They don't realize that all of these different opinions are what makes us human in the first place. If we all had the same thoughts on every subject this world would be a very boring place and this forum wouldn't exist.


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> No, I totally understood what you were trying to say and I think you are totally correct. A lot of people get so lost in this stuff that they start to become rude and hostile toward others about their opinions and seem to become close minded about understanding that other people have their own opinions. They don't realize that all of these different opinions are what makes us human in the first place. If we all had the same thoughts on every subject this world would be a very boring place and this forum wouldn't exist.


Yep


----------



## RavageTheEarth

So I'm looking to try to hit 5Ghz and I'm guessing that it is going to take somewhere along the lines of 1.55v. My question is this: If I run that voltage with really good temps would my chip live at least for a year? Or is that a question that is impossible to answer. I know there is different opinions about this subject, but I will accept each and every one.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> No, I totally understood what you were trying to say and I think you are totally correct. A lot of people get so lost in this stuff that they start to become rude and hostile toward others about their opinions and seem to become close minded about understanding that other people have their own opinions. They don't realize that all of these different opinions are what makes us human in the first place. If we all had the same thoughts on every subject this world would be a very boring place and this forum wouldn't exist.


Nice, I will +rep that post.
I honestly don't understand when people get upset over this stuff. I will say that most, but unfortunately not all, people on this site are very helpful and informative. Helping people, if you can, feels good, arguing feels bad, which would you rather do with your limited time? My job involves valuing time, and I can tell you it is our most precious commodity. What is the one thing most people want more of but can't get no matter who they are or how rich they are? Time. Use it wisely, because tomorrow never comes and yesterday is gone forever, now is all we have.


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Nice, I will +rep that post.
> I honestly don't understand when people get upset over this stuff. I will say that most, but unfortunately not all, people on this site are very helpful and informative. Helping people, if you can, feels good, arguing feels bad, which would you rather do with your limited time? My job involves valuing time, and I can tell you it is our most precious commodity. What is the one thing most people want more of but can't get no matter who they are or how rich they are? Time. Use it wisely, because tomorrow never comes and yesterday is gone forever, now is all we have.


Exactly. Even though I'm loving all of this stuff with my new build I try to spend as much time as possible with my fiance and family because I know that I won't have them forever. Time is a very precious thing. I will +rep right back at you for understand that.


----------



## stickg1

All your posts upset me! Rawr! Rabble rabble!


----------



## stickg1

Sorry just came in to say hey to the old guy and the British dude! Only read the last few posts and wanted to chime in.


----------



## darkphantom

Not sure what went on in the previous posts, but I'm trying to hit 5ghz on my delidded chip. Temps are thankfully down by a good bit. I'm hitting 65C on 4.7 @1.285v but I can't seem to hit 5ghz at even 1.5v! Does it really require that much more to get up there?!

I mean, I can do 4.4ghz @ 1.16v and that's a .125v~ ish difference for 300mhz....but I digress since I know the correlation is not linear.

Anyways, for those running @ 5ghz with a MVF or MVE board, mind sharing your settings?

Thanks all!

p.s. i'm cooling with an H100
TIM: ShinEtsu X23
Die cooling:CLU


----------



## vnaut

So I OC'd my IB to [email protected] When I access CPU-Z, it shows, at full load, my vcore fluctuating from 1.16vto 1.168v. Is this due to leaving Internal PLL Voltage enabled?

edit: oh lawd missed a 1


----------



## darkphantom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vnaut*
> 
> So I OC'd my IB to [email protected] When I access CPU-Z, it shows, at full load, my vcore fluctuating from 1.6vto 1.68v. Is this due to leaving Internal PLL Voltage enabled?


Holy crap, 1.6v?? What are your temps  Also, did you manually set the vcore or did you use an offset?


----------



## vnaut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkphantom*
> 
> Holy crap, 1.6v?? What are your temps  Also, did you manually set the vcore or did you use an offset?


Woops. 1.16 to 1.168, manual. Also, to add, it flutuates between 1.16 and 1.168 very frequently according to CPU-Z, say every 5 seconds or so.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkphantom*
> 
> Not sure what went on in the previous posts, but I'm trying to hit 5ghz on my delidded chip. Temps are thankfully down by a good bit. I'm hitting 65C on 4.7 @1.285v but I can't seem to hit 5ghz at even 1.5v! Does it really require that much more to get up there?!
> 
> I mean, I can do 4.4ghz @ 1.16v and that's a .125v~ ish difference for 300mhz....but I digress since I know the correlation is not linear.
> 
> Anyways, for those running @ 5ghz with a MVF or MVE board, mind sharing your settings?
> 
> Thanks all!
> 
> p.s. i'm cooling with an H100
> TIM: ShinEtsu X23
> Die cooling:CLU


If 1.285v makes 4.7 Prime95 stable for 24+ hours with no Event Viewer occurrences, then based on my experience each multiplier up would be .06 to .065 more. With the notable exception of hitting the wall. Every chip has a wall and it is not always in the same place. If 5.0 isn't working well, try 1.4 to 1.41 or so for 4.9.

I have your chip and mobo and use the settings in the guide. I use 1.41 for both my chip, but that is just a coincidence. One is 5.0 the other 4.8.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vnaut*
> 
> Woops. 1.16 to 1.168, manual. Also, to add, it flutuates between 1.16 and 1.168 very frequently according to CPU-Z, say every 5 seconds or so.


I assumed you meant 1.16 to 1.168 and that is normal. Software readings of vCore are estimates and will fluctuate a little.


----------



## vnaut

Would you recommend to have Internal PLL Voltage disabled? I tried a little google kung-fu to learn about it but I got lost in threads where people were just listing off voltage numbers. The option in the Asus bios are only Enabled/Disabled if I remember correctly.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vnaut*
> 
> Would you recommend to have Internal PLL Voltage disabled? I tried a little google kung-fu to learn about it but I got lost in threads where people were just listing off voltage numbers. The option in the Asus bios are only Enabled/Disabled if I remember correctly.


The guide shows it enabled because higher oc like to have it, and lower oc don't care what it is. If you have a low oc then you can turn it off, but it won't make much difference.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vnaut*
> 
> Would you recommend to have Internal PLL Voltage disabled? I tried a little google kung-fu to learn about it but I got lost in threads where people were just listing off voltage numbers. The option in the Asus bios are only Enabled/Disabled if I remember correctly.


I'd turn it off for 4.2 - it's not doing anything for you at that speed.


----------



## darkphantom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> If 1.285v makes 4.7 Prime95 stable for 24+ hours with no Event Viewer occurrences, then based on my experience each multiplier up would be .06 to .065 more. With the notable exception of hitting the wall. Every chip has a wall and it is not always in the same place. If 5.0 isn't working well, try 1.4 to 1.41 or so for 4.9.
> 
> I have your chip and mobo and use the settings in the guide. I use 1.41 for both my chip, but that is just a coincidence. One is 5.0 the other 4.8.
> I assumed you meant 1.16 to 1.168 and that is normal. Software readings of vCore are estimates and will fluctuate a little.


If I can get IBT to pass, would you still think I'd need to run prime? Or vice versa? i.e., do both need to pass? I know prime takes longer and generally has lower temps, but IBT is a quick way of knowing if i'm stable or not.


----------



## Chunin

I passed 14+ hours in Prime 95 and IBT tests and crashed in games, was i stable? You have to check for yourself. Look for WHEA errors in the event viewer they are indicators that your CPU isnt stable even if you pass the tests.


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vnaut*
> 
> I too was rather confused about what offset did. This answered my questions.
> 
> http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?2162-Overclocking-Using-Offset-Mode-for-CPU-Core-Voltage
> 
> Woops. Realized I posted while still on page 339. Hopefully this still helps somebody or clarifies something anyway.


Thanks! I needed this!


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkphantom*
> 
> If I can get IBT to pass, would you still think I'd need to run prime? Or vice versa? i.e., do both need to pass? I know prime takes longer and generally has lower temps, but IBT is a quick way of knowing if i'm stable or not.


I have done a lot of testing and found many times that I could pass IBT but fail Prime95. In my opinion, passing IBT doesn't mean much as far as real life stability goes. If you find your 24 hour Prime95 stability then my .06 stepping applies.

You don't have to spend countless hours trying to find stability at every multiplier, although that can come in very handy someday, but you do need to spend a lot of time checking the multiplier you will use for 24/7. If, and only if, you are into a high level of stability then run 24 hours of Prime95 at manual, then another 24 hours when you translate that manual voltage into offset. Next run 50 passes of IBT at max, then 24 hours of XTU.

If you pass all that with zero instabilities and no event viewer occurrences, then you use your machine for a week going through all your games and programs to see if anything triggers instability. It is important not to change anything with your chip, ram or gpu oc while doing all of this. You have to test those separately once you are as confident as possbile that your chip oc is ok.

For those that say they pass stability tests then fail doing something normal, my assumption would be you did not go through all the steps listed, you mixed in more than one oc in the process, or you have a mobo that does not provide accurate and precise vCore. I returned my P8z77-V pro because my multimeter showed it did not provide the level of accurate/precise voltage that I had hoped. My MVF does, so I stayed with that.

The next level of stability from what I listed is having your machine fold for many hours a day for weeks on end. Hope that helps.


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkphantom*
> 
> Not sure what went on in the previous posts, but I'm trying to hit 5ghz on my delidded chip. Temps are thankfully down by a good bit. I'm hitting 65C on 4.7 @1.285v but I can't seem to hit 5ghz at even 1.5v! Does it really require that much more to get up there?!
> 
> I mean, I can do 4.4ghz @ 1.16v and that's a .125v~ ish difference for 300mhz....but I digress since I know the correlation is not linear.
> 
> Anyways, for those running @ 5ghz with a MVF or MVE board, mind sharing your settings?
> 
> Thanks all!
> 
> p.s. i'm cooling with an H100
> TIM: ShinEtsu X23
> Die cooling:CLU


I'm kind of in the same boat. My chip is all over the place as far as voltage needed for certain frequencies goes. @ 4.4 I needed only 1.176v but to go up to only 4.5 it needed 1.3+! But oddly enough @ 4.7 I am very stable with 1.32v. I did remove the XMP timings from my RAM and clocked it down to 1400 MHz so I may have a RAM issue.


----------



## vnaut

I'm quite new to OCing so I'm not entirely sure how much weight my opinion holds, but running at full load is a rare occurrence for many systems, especially those built for gaming, or at least I hope. Therefore, if we assume at some point systems will BSOD during stability tests anyway, I don't entirely see the point of running them for such extended periods of time. I was planning on doing 3-6 hours at max, considering I've never seen my system hit full load outside of Prime95. Those who do might be the ones rooting for the 12+ hour stretches of P95 though


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vnaut*
> 
> I'm quite new to OCing so I'm not entirely sure how much weight my opinion holds, but running at full load is a rare occurrence for many systems, especially those built for gaming, or at least I hope. Therefore, if we assume at some point systems will BSOD during stability tests anyway, I don't entirely see the point of running them for such extended periods of time. I was planning on doing 3-6 hours at max, considering I've never seen my system hit full load outside of Prime95. Those who do might be the ones rooting for the 12+ hour stretches of P95 though


12+ hours will get you into the stability "clubs" but you are mostly right, Your system will most likely never hit full load outside of video rendering. The other reason people run P95 so long is because ~15 hours will run you through every FFT size meaning you pass each and every test P95 has to offer. You can also run custom passes of 1344 and 1792 FFT lengths. Those two are most likely to crash an unstable clock.

A really quick way to see if your stable is to use Intel Burn Test. It will only take 10 minutes or so to run 10 passes but you have to be careful with it, if you LLC is set too high your temps may skyrocket past what you normally see with P95.

So in conclusion, if you're ready to test what you think is a good stable OC, this is the order (at least I think) of programs to run...

-IBT for at least 10 passes of High setting or better
-P95 20 minute runs of 1344 and 1792 each.
-Cinebench multi and single threaded benches
-3DMark 11

If you can pass those 4 things you are probably 99.99% stable and they take less than an hour to run all 4.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vnaut*
> 
> I'm quite new to OCing so I'm not entirely sure how much weight my opinion holds, but running at full load is a rare occurrence for many systems, especially those built for gaming, or at least I hope. Therefore, if we assume at some point systems will BSOD during stability tests anyway, I don't entirely see the point of running them for such extended periods of time. I was planning on doing 3-6 hours at max, considering I've never seen my system hit full load outside of Prime95. Those who do might be the ones rooting for the 12+ hour stretches of P95 though


It is all about how you use it. It makes no sense for one person to tell another how much stability they need. Your opinion makes perfect sense for you. Others use their machine in completely different ways than you do, so that opinion of a lower level of stability wouldn't hold much weight in that case.

I too would question why anyone would spend a long time on ocing their chip if all they do is game sometimes and don't care about an occasional BSOD. Run your game at 4.0 then run it at 4.8, I am guessing you will not notice much difference.

When I have multiple six figures relying on the proper interpolation of a stochastically optimized 10 year backtest involving a huge number of calculations to determine the proper risk arbitrage level of multiple derivative instruments and their theoretical values as well as second and third order derivatives, it might not be a good idea to have the same level of stability as someone clicking a mouse to shoot aliens.


----------



## vnaut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> So in conclusion, if you're ready to test what you think is a good stable OC, this is the order (at least I think) of programs to run...
> 
> -IBT for at least 10 passes of High setting or better
> -P95 20 minute runs of 1344 and 1792 each.
> -Cinebench multi and single threaded benches
> -3DMark 11


I understand what IBT and P95 do, but what would Cinebench and 3DMark add in terms of further stability?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> It is all about how you use it. It makes no sense for one person to tell another how much stability they need. Your opinion makes perfect sense for you. Others use their machine in completely different ways than you do, so that opinion of a lower level of stability wouldn't hold much weight in that case.
> 
> I too would question why anyone would spend a long time on ocing their chip if all they do is game sometimes and don't care about an occasional BSOD. Run your game at 4.0 then run it at 4.8, I am guessing you will not notice much difference.
> 
> When I have multiple six figures relying on the proper interpolation of a stochastically optimized 10 year backtest involving a huge number of calculations to determine the proper risk arbitrage level of multiple derivative instruments and their theoretical values as well as second and third order derivatives, it might not be a good idea to have the same level of stability as someone clicking a mouse to shoot aliens.


Exactly my sentiments. There's a large spectrum of end user activities and I felt as if it was only apt that I would scale down my testing to my situation. I sure as hell would be just as careful as you if the livelihood of my family and I depended on the livelihood of my machine!

This is exactly the reason I stopped at 4.2Ghz. 4.5 would have been nice for my ego, but I just don't have anywhere to apply the power when my main usage is gaming. When the only thing BSODS threaten are data loss of my save files, I'm a little apprehensive of doing hours upon hours of testing.

Perhaps the best way to test stability on a gaming machine is an hour of P95 and 20+ hours of my favorite, cpu intensive game


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vnaut*
> 
> I understand what IBT and P95 do, but what would Cinebench and 3DMark add in terms of further stability?
> Exactly my sentiments. There's a large spectrum of end user activities and I felt as if it was only apt that I would scale down my testing to my situation. I sure as hell would be just as careful as you if the livelihood of my family and I depended on the livelihood of my machine!
> 
> This is exactly the reason I stopped at 4.2Ghz. 4.5 would have been nice for my ego, but I just don't have anywhere to apply the power when my main usage is gaming. When the only thing BSODS threaten are data loss of my save files, I'm a little apprehensive of doing hours upon hours of testing.
> 
> Perhaps the best way to test stability on a gaming machine is an hour of P95 and 20+ hours of my favorite, cpu intensive game


I could never get Cinebech to tell me much about stability, maybe others can. But quickly running through it and 3dmark would at least tell you if you have any major instability.

Using your machine for whatever you use it for is the best way to know if you are stable, that is why I mentioned doing that for a week or so before you decide to keep your oc settings.

I would not discount at all the power of cpu intensive games in testing your oc, but I would try to let Prime95 run at least once while you slept or were at work just to feel a little better about it. Completely up to you though.

Another thing that comes into play is ocing other things. Let's say you do 1 hour of Prime95 then do all your normal programs and games. Then you oc your gpu and/or ram. If some instability pops up, are you going to be sure it was the oc of the gpu or ram you were doing, or is it maybe the chip oc. Just some random thought from an annoying old guy.


----------



## nature1ders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> So I delidded my CPU and I'm shooting for 4.5+ overclocks but my cpu seems to be very power hungry past 4.4. For instance 4.4 only required around 1.2 volts but to go up to just 4.5 I need over 1.3v and even then I have 1 core that quits in the middle of P95 runs however IBT runs without a hitch.
> 
> Is this typical for ivy to need such a huge jump in voltage past 4.4? I am wondering if I should be looking elsewhere to get 4.5+ stable other than offset/vcore. Do most people with 4.5+ overclocks still use offset or are they using manual static voltages at that point?


I don't feel this, my 3770k runs at 1.170 @ 4.5GHz, I tested it once for 12 hours and 90% ram usage with 10 min FFT's it passed, later I retested and it failed after 10 hours with 1 error. But after upping it to 1.190 nothing phases it, how can you need 1.3! Absurd! Anyways 1.180 was stable but Prime95 complained a few times about being unable to determine the core count bla bla upping voltage fixed it.

1.190 vs 1.3?! Impossibleeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## vnaut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> I could never get Cinebech to tell me much about stability, maybe others can. But quickly running through it and 3dmark would at least tell you if you have any major instability.
> 
> Using your machine for whatever you use it for is the best way to know if you are stable, that is why I mentioned doing that for a week or so before you decide to keep your oc settings.
> 
> I would not discount at all the power of cpu intensive games in testing your oc, but I would try to let Prime95 run at least once while you slept or were at work just to feel a little better about it. Completely up to you though.
> 
> Another thing that comes into play is ocing other things. Let's say you do 1 hour of Prime95 then do all your normal programs and games. Then you oc your gpu and/or ram. If some instability pops up, are you going to be sure it was the oc of the gpu or ram you were doing, or is it maybe the chip oc. Just some random thought from an annoying old guy.


Personally, I find your thoughts to be quite knowledgeable.









Based on your advice I've decided to stop fiddling with my CPU OC and just to test it for stability now at its current OC and leaving it. I don't think a drop in 0.02 volts will drop temperatures noticably and I'm already cruising at a nice ~61c after 3 hours. I'll continue testing for another 8 hours and call it a day. Perhaps a short IBT test as well.


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nature1ders*
> 
> I don't feel this, my 3770k runs at 1.170 @ 4.5GHz, I tested it once for 12 hours and 90% ram usage with 10 min FFT's it passed, later I retested and it failed after 10 hours with 1 error. But after upping it to 1.190 nothing phases it, how can you need 1.3! Absurd! Anyways 1.180 was stable but Prime95 complained a few times about being unable to determine the core count bla bla upping voltage fixed it.
> 
> 1.190 vs 1.3?! Impossibleeeeeeeeeeee


I think my RAM XMP profile was a little unstable. I loosened the timings and bumped the frequency down a little and now I am stable @ 4.7 with 1.32v. I have been told this is a pretty fair voltage for 4.7.


----------



## vnaut

It appears that I have two options for my profile.

Either:

LLC - Ultra high (75%)
vcore - 1.15

At these settings, this shows my load to fluctuate between 1.152v to 1.16v. Is that acceptable? By reading through this thread I feel as if it's bad to be outputting higher vcore at load than my actual vcore I set in BIOS.

My second option would be to use

LLC - High (50%)
vcore - 1.17v (1.16v proven to be unstable for my system)


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vnaut*
> 
> It appears that I have two options for my profile.
> 
> Either:
> 
> LLC - Ultra high (75%)
> vcore - 1.15
> 
> At these settings, this shows my load to fluctuate between 1.152v to 1.16v. Is that acceptable? By reading through this thread I feel as if it's bad to be outputting higher vcore at load than my actual vcore I set in BIOS.
> 
> My second option would be to use
> 
> LLC - High (50%)
> vcore - 1.17v (1.16v proven to be unstable for my system)


Perfectly normal, and it is completely fine.
My first mobo actually registered a full .030 more voltage than I typed into bios. This differential is mobo specific, some will be higher than others. Yours is quite close, which is a good thing.

Option one is what you want imo. Lowering the LLC is something you can do if you want but that will cause vCore at load to be lower than what you type in bios because of vdroop and you therefore have to have a higher vCore is bios to compensate.


----------



## vnaut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Perfectly normal, and it is completely fine.
> My first mobo actually registered a full .030 more voltage than I typed into bios. This differential is mobo specific, some will be higher than others. Yours is quite close, which is a good thing.
> 
> Option one is what you want imo. Lowering the LLC is something you can do if you want but that will cause vCore at load to be lower than what you type in bios because of vdroop and you therefore have to have a higher vCore is bios to compensate.


This is what happened to a T. I found [email protected] stable for my liking with LLC on ultra high so I thought, hmm, I'll try LLC on high. On full load I was fluctuating between something like 1.136 and 1.144. My chip didn't like that and P95 quit working as well as numerous other interesting quirks (Chrome would show an "Aw snap!" page when trying to load a web page).

Btw, thanks for keeping up with all my questions oldman, I would like to think I have a rudimentary understanding of CPU OC now


----------



## hammadj

Hmm, im getting a 0x50 error code when i try [email protected] but 4.7 with all the same settings i get no errors. Why Am I getting RAM errors? I have DOminator PLatinums 1x8gb @ 1886mhz


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hammadj*
> 
> Hmm, im getting a 0x50 error code when i try [email protected] but 4.7 with all the same settings i get no errors. Why Am I getting RAM errors? I have DOminator PLatinums 1x8gb @ 1886mhz


There are a lot of things that I don't know about your OC, did you do it exactly as this guide tells you?
Did you add your RAM settings and voltage correctly? Did you use X.M.P.
Even for that extra 100mhz when OC you will still need to bump your voltage.


----------



## hammadj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iwalkwithedead*
> 
> There are a lot of things that I don't know about your OC, did you do it exactly as this guide tells you?
> Did you add your RAM settings and voltage correctly? Did you use X.M.P.
> Even for that extra 100mhz when OC you will still need to bump your voltage.


Yes, i followed it exactly. DRAm voltage at 1.5 and timings correct. I didnt use XMP. Also, do you know why CPU-z shows my core voltage higher than what I set it in the bios? Sorry, im a noob at this stuff


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hammadj*
> 
> Yes, i followed it exactly. DRAm voltage at 1.5 and timings correct. I didnt use XMP. Also, do you know why CPU-z shows my core voltage higher than what I set it in the bios? Sorry, im a noob at this stuff


What's your ram kit exactly? Model number

It shows it higher because that is what vdroop is there for. The LLC setting, it is normal, as long as it's not extremely higher than what is in bios you are fine. Since you followed the guide you are set and it's normal but since this is an Asus motherboard, you could always check it to make sure LLC is still set to Ultra High if you feel uncomfortable about it. I know that when I first OC'd I forgot a few settings somehow. xD

No worries, we all learned from someone and somewhere. I'm not a pro OCer either but I learned a lot from this guide and all the help these peeps have given me.


----------



## hammadj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iwalkwithedead*
> 
> What's your ram kit exactly? Model number
> 
> It shows it higher because that is what vdroop is there for. The LLC setting, it is normal, as long as it's not extremely higher than what is in bios you are fine. Since you followed the guide you are set and it's normal but since this is an Asus motherboard, you could always check it to make sure LLC is still set to Ultra High if you feel uncomfortable about it. I know that when I first OC'd I forgot a few settings somehow. xD
> 
> No worries, we all learned from someone and somewhere. I'm not a pro OCer either but I learned a lot from this guide and all the help these peeps have given me.


CMD16GX3M2A1866C9 is my RAM kit. I backed down to 4.7 and upped voltage to 1.34 and so far stable. WIll run overnight.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hammadj*
> 
> Hmm, im getting a 0x50 error code when i try [email protected] but 4.7 with all the same settings i get no errors. Why Am I getting RAM errors? I have DOminator PLatinums 1x8gb @ 1886mhz


I am a little confused what you were attempting there. You are trying to use the same voltage for two different multipliers? Usually you need another .060v or so to go from 4.7 to 4.8.

Your BSOD code may have pointed to ram, but if your vCore was too low that could have caused it too. Basically I can just say you want to stick with one multiplier and then take the time to find the lowest vCore that will stabilize it. We can help a little more if you give us some more info about what you have tried so far, what has worked, and not worked. Just keep the temps in check.

As iwalkwiththedead posted already, it is easy to miss a setting when following the guide, so it is best to double check them all. Let us know exactly what manual vCore you used in bios and what you see in CPU-Z, it should be reasonably close and will fluctuate slightly.

If you are following the manufacture's guidelines for ram timings and voltage then you should be ok. They are usually printed on the package and on the sticks.

It will help us if you put your rig in your posts. Here is how to do that:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1258253/how-to-put-your-rig-in-your-sig

And it is perfectly fine to feel a little lost when first starting the oc process. That is why threads like this exist.


----------



## hammadj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> I am a little confused what you were attempting there. You are trying to use the same voltage for two different multipliers? Usually you need another .060v or so to go from 4.7 to 4.8.
> 
> Your BSOD code may have pointed to ram, but if your vCore was too low that could have caused it too. Basically I can just say you want to stick with one multiplier and then take the time to find the lowest vCore that will stabilize it. We can help a little more if you give us some more info about what you have tried so far, what has worked, and not worked. Just keep the temps in check.
> 
> As iwalkwiththedead posted already, it is easy to miss a setting when following the guide, so it is best to double check them all. Let us know exactly what manual vCore you used in bios and what you see in CPU-Z, it should be reasonably close and will fluctuate slightly.
> 
> If you are following the manufacture's guidelines for ram timings and voltage then you should be ok. They are usually printed on the package and on the sticks.
> 
> It will help us if you put your rig in your posts. Here is how to do that:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1258253/how-to-put-your-rig-in-your-sig
> 
> And it is perfectly fine to feel a little lost when first starting the oc process. That is why threads like this exist.


Alright so I'm @ 4.7 with 1.355 V in BIOS and CPU-Z showing 1.376 V, which is good. No WHEA errors. However, i ran Cinebench before and got a score of 9.42. I tried going to 4.8GHz but even after 1.42 V it wasnt stable so I went back to 1.376. After that, my cinebanch score is alot lower, 8.90 on the first run and 9.02-9.05 on the following 5 runs. What gives?


----------



## vnaut

At what voltage should I consider offset? Is it completely subjective based off temperatures? I seem to have caught the OC bug and would like to go up to 4.4, perhaps 4.5Ghz (over time of course, not just in one fell swoop), and I'd rather not have a constant 1.35v.

I figured as long as my idle voltage (roughly .98v @ 1.6Ghz) doesn't drop below the minimum I've seen it (.98v), then I'll be fine. However, I feel it may be safer to have a certain minimum idle voltage in my mind (such as 1.1). I think currently at my [email protected] finding an offset would just be a headache.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Read my Sig about offset calculations/explanation
As for why to use it, your temperatures are cooler basically.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hammadj*
> 
> Alright so I'm @ 4.7 with 1.355 V in BIOS and CPU-Z showing 1.376 V, which is good. No WHEA errors. However, i ran Cinebench before and got a score of 9.42. I tried going to 4.8GHz but even after 1.42 V it wasnt stable so I went back to 1.376. After that, my cinebanch score is alot lower, 8.90 on the first run and 9.02-9.05 on the following 5 runs. What gives?


Did you go to the new bios before doing those cinibench runs?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vnaut*
> 
> At what voltage should I consider offset? Is it completely subjective based off temperatures? I seem to have caught the OC bug and would like to go up to 4.4, perhaps 4.5Ghz (over time of course, not just in one fell swoop), and I'd rather not have a constant 1.35v.
> 
> I figured as long as my idle voltage (roughly .98v @ 1.6Ghz) doesn't drop below the minimum I've seen it (.98v), then I'll be fine. However, I feel it may be safer to have a certain minimum idle voltage in my mind (such as 1.1). I think currently at my [email protected] finding an offset would just be a headache.


I am not sure anyone can tell you for sure what the exact minimum idle voltage is for your chip at a given multiplier. You really just have to test it. I would figure out where eactly you want to go with your multiplier first, then worry about offset. You are right that a low vCore like 1.17v doesn't benefit as much from offset as a much higher vCore. If you decide to go for 4.4 to 4.5, as long as temps permit, then look to switch to offset. You can definitely try offset for 1.17v and 4.2, just test it and see, you can always go back to manual.


----------



## hammadj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Did you go to the new bios before doing those cinibench runs?
> I am not sure anyone can tell you for sure what the exact minimum idle voltage is for your chip at a given multiplier. You really just have to test it. I would figure out where eactly you want to go with your multiplier first, then worry about offset. You are right that a low vCore like 1.17v doesn't benefit as much from offset as a much higher vCore. If you decide to go for 4.4 to 4.5, as long as temps permit, then look to switch to offset. You can definitely try offset for 1.17v and 4.2, just test it and see, you can always go back to manual.


Okay I updated BIOS and redid my OC from scratch. Getting 9.44 now. Is this score decent for my chip at these clocks?


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hammadj*
> 
> Okay I updated BIOS and redid my OC from scratch. Getting 9.44 now. Is this score decent for my chip at these clocks?


Not a big Cinibench user, but that looks about right to me. Sounds like you are making progress. Just find the minimum vCore to let you run the stress tests and all your programs/games.


----------



## hammadj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Not a big Cinibench user, but that looks about right to me. Sounds like you are making progress. Just find the minimum vCore to let you run the stress tests and all your programs/games.


Alright the new BIOS was a little more stable at a lower voltage (1.360), but still gave alot of WHEA errors and crashed after a few hours of prime. Will up it a little. Temps don't exceed 80 ever, 70-75 on prime, 60-65 in cinebench. I tried pushing for 4.8, but didnt get stable even after 1.41 vcore


----------



## Brannigans Law

Hey guys sorry if this sounds stupid but where would I go to change my QPI/VTT voltage on an asus maximus V extreme? I keep getting blue screens when I run prime 95 for around 20 minutes. The 2 error codes I get is
0xD1 = QPI/VTT, increase/decrease as necessary, can also be unstable Ram, raise Ram voltage
0x9C = QPI/VTT most likely, but increasing vcore has helped in some instances
Any advice? Sorry if I'm doings things wrong. First time overclocker. Followed everything in the guide.


----------



## Forceman

I believe you should be looking for VCCIO now, that's what replaced QPI/VTT for Sandy/Ivy chips.


----------



## Brannigans Law

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> I believe you should be looking for VCCIO now, that's what replaced QPI/VTT for Sandy/Ivy chips.


Ok thank you. After finding out what the errors meant it was driving me insane that I couldn't find where to change that.


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Hey guys, so I'm having a bit of trouble trying to switch over from a fixed voltage to an offset voltage. I set an offset of + .135, LLC is at 75%, and my C-States are enabled, disabled, disabled, and disabled. What else needs to be done because I'm idling at 1.392-1.4v and my CPU won't clock down to 1600Mhz. It is stuck at 4700 Mhz. Speed step is enabled. What's going on here?


----------



## Chunin

Maybe you have your Power Options set to Performance in windows and that is why. I had that once but i dont know what enabled it. Or because you disabled the Turbo Mode by setting the CPU Ratio.


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunin*
> 
> Maybe you have your Power Options set to Performance in windows and that is why. I had that once but i dont know what enabled it. Or because you disabled the Turbo Mode by setting the CPU Ratio.


Haha I'm an idiot I installed [email protected] yesterday and totally forgot that it started with windows. STUPID ME.


----------



## Chunin

Ok...


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunin*
> 
> Ok...


thanks...............................................


----------



## NFSFAN

can't for the life of me get this darn thing stable in gaming. it is IBT and prime stable 8+ hrs but just 10 minutes of Bioshock Infinite it throws WHEA errors. I'm running a 3570k on a P8Z77-V PRO (BIOS 1206). I'm running it at 1.344v 4.5 ghz, tried adjusting PLL voltage, vcore nothing will make it stable in-game. Temps under full load IBT are 86 celsius. Any ideas guys?


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFSFAN*
> 
> can't for the life of me get this darn thing stable in gaming. it is IBT and prime stable 8+ hrs but just 10 minutes of Bioshock Infinite it throws WHEA errors. I'm running a 3570k on a P8Z77-V PRO (BIOS 1206). I'm running it at 1.344v 4.5 ghz, tried adjusting PLL voltage, vcore nothing will make it stable in-game. Temps under full load IBT are 86 celsius. Any ideas guys?


Keep upping voltage friend xD

1.355v, PPL Ultra High


----------



## NFSFAN

I've upped the voltage all the way up to 1.37, still crashes


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFSFAN*
> 
> I've upped the voltage all the way up to 1.37, still crashes


Your chip hates you xD

If you really want that OC then you got to keep upping it but if I were you, I would just keep it at a solid 4.4ghz

Well ... you might be able to try other things that could be messing with you OC, Perhaps DRAM timings, DRAM Voltages, do you get any BSOD, did you follow guide well?


----------



## darkphantom

Looking for 5ghz this weekend!


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFSFAN*
> 
> can't for the life of me get this darn thing stable in gaming. it is IBT and prime stable 8+ hrs but just 10 minutes of Bioshock Infinite it throws WHEA errors. I'm running a 3570k on a P8Z77-V PRO (BIOS 1206). I'm running it at 1.344v 4.5 ghz, tried adjusting PLL voltage, vcore nothing will make it stable in-game. Temps under full load IBT are 86 celsius. Any ideas guys?


Update to the latest bios, you will need to enter all your settings again. You will not know for sure where the problem lies until you try the newest bios. Also make sure none of these problems or WHEA occur when at f5 defaults, this will confirm you have zero issues with no chip oc.


----------



## BenchAndGames

I have a one question for the teachers on this site !

I have an i7-3770K overclocked to 4.4 Ghz + Asus Maximus V Formula , and until now, had some memories of 1866 Mhz.
The VCCIO and VCCSA voltages are set to auto ( and in the bios I showed a normal voltage recommended by Intel )

Now I have a TritendX at 2600 MHz (10-12-12-31-2t, 1.65v ) XMP, and the system seems stable for now, but one thing I do not understand.

VCCIO and VCCSA voltages are set to auto, but now with these new memories, in the bios, the voltage is larger than the table here.



The motherboard bios show me on VCCIO 1.26v and VCCSA 1.17v. And DRAM voltaje 1.67 ( and I have since manually 1.65v )

Really these voltages are real, and I have to worry, or not, because these are the voltages needed to operate the 2600MHz frequency ?

Or really the motherboard, does not show the correct voltages.

What I can do, because really the system seems stable for now, and the temperature of the CPU are within the limit.

EDIT for correct voltages !


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BenchAndGames*
> 
> I have a one question
> 
> ....


I have TridentX 2400 10-12-12-31 1.65v, and with XMP set my MVF bios #1707 shows 1.665 dram voltage, VCCIO is about 1.06v, and VCCSA is around 1.16v. With choosing XMP 1.65v is filled in by the XMP, while the other two are left Auto.

Your numbers seem way too high. Are you on the newest bios? If not I would try that, reenter the settings from the guide and try XMP. Then see what bios shows for voltages.


----------



## BenchAndGames

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> I have TridentX 2400 10-12-12-31 1.65v, and with XMP set my MVF bios #1707 shows 1.665 dram voltage, VCCIO is about 1.06v, and VCCSA is around 1.16v. With choosing XMP 1.65v is filled in by the XMP, while the other two are left Auto.
> 
> Your numbers seem way too high. Are you on the newest bios? If not I would try that, reenter the settings from the guide and try XMP. Then see what bios shows for voltages.


Well, actually I've read in several places that for stability, and that the PC is able to boot with 2600 MHz, it takes these values .

I put everything manually, and also the XMP profile, and the bios shows me the same values of voltages.,

PD: Yes I have the 1707 bios version !!


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BenchAndGames*
> 
> Well, actually I've read in several places that for stability, and that the PC is able to boot with 2600 MHz, it takes these values .
> 
> I put everything manually, and also the XMP profile, and the bios shows me the same values of voltages.,
> 
> PD: Yes I have the 1707 bios version !!


Don't have 2600 ram, so I honestly don't know what it needs.
I just thought that going from my 1.06v to your 1.26v, and from my 1.16v to your 1.70v seemed like a lot for a 2400 to 2600 move.

This isn't a ram overclocking thread, and I am in no way a ram oc expert, so my best suggestion is to post in the Intel memory section.


----------



## BenchAndGames

Oh sorry, I was wrong, I'm crazy, not 1.6v-1.7v, is 1.26-1.27v, that madness, y edited now my post.

I try this night put manually voltaje on 1.15 and cheack the estability.


----------



## captsbasu

Hi guys m new to overclocking this is my build
CPU: i7 3770k @3.5 stock
Motherboard: asus z77
Graphics: EVGA GTX 680 4gb
RAM: Gskill 32gb at 2400mhz
SSD: corsair 240gb
Cooling: H80

What does the XMP mode mean? I want to OC to 4.5 how do I keep vcore from fluctuating? Thanks


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *captsbasu*
> 
> Hi guys m new to overclocking this is my build
> CPU: i7 3770k @3.5 stock
> Motherboard: asus z77
> Graphics: EVGA GTX 680 4gb
> RAM: Gskill 32gb at 2400mhz
> SSD: corsair 240gb
> Cooling: H80
> 
> What does the XMP mode mean? I want to OC to 4.5 how do I keep vcore from fluctuating? Thanks


Welcome to OCN, here is how to get your rig in your posts:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1258253/how-to-put-your-rig-in-your-sig

Please read through the whole first post here, it should answer most of your questions. If you still have questions post them here. If you find the guide helpful please hit the +rep button at the bottom of it. Here is what rep is if you are not sure:
http://www.overclock.net/t/8182/reputation-defined

When you enter a manual voltage as the guide shows, you will see slight fluctuations from that number when you watch vCore in CPU-Z. This is normal as long as the numbers are close.


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *captsbasu*
> 
> Hi guys m new to overclocking this is my build
> CPU: i7 3770k @3.5 stock
> Motherboard: asus z77
> Graphics: EVGA GTX 680 4gb
> RAM: Gskill 32gb at 2400mhz
> SSD: corsair 240gb
> Cooling: H80
> 
> What does the XMP mode mean? I want to OC to 4.5 how do I keep vcore from fluctuating? Thanks


XMP has to do with memory profiles in SPD . It stores timing profiles for various speeds . Many memory have a few timing profiles and you can set to use one of profiles with XMP option in bios .

It makes it one click setting that should work fine, if you did manually you have to enter all the timings, voltage ,speed etc .


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> XMP has to do with memory profiles in SPD . It stores timing profiles for various speeds . Many memory have a few timing profiles and you can set to use one of profiles with XMP option in bios .
> 
> It makes it one click setting that should work fine, if you did manually you have to enter all the timings, voltage ,speed etc .


Thanks Edkiefer.









I just realized that I forgot to copy over my XMP explanation with my prior post, make me look like I just ignored it.









So, as you said, XMP can be chosen from the Tweaker tab under Ai overclock tuner. That will automatically set voltage and timings for the ram, or you can enter them manually based on the manufacturer's recommendations. Whichever way you do it, that is independent of your chip oc.


----------



## captsbasu

Thanks edkiefer n justanoldman for your reply,m a noob learning the tricks of trade. This is a great forum n quite encouraging for guys like me who are just starting to learn the art of OC, cheers to all!!


----------



## NFSFAN

Flashed bios 1504 on my p8z77-v pro. I've tried them all and this one seems to be the most reliable of all. The latest one and the second latest one seem to have problems with overclocks not sticking. Running 1.36v with ultra high LLC, bumped it from 1.352v due to WHEA 2hrs into Bioshock. Fired up prime95 and will run it for a day and report back. Thanks all for your help, great forum and thread!


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFSFAN*
> 
> Flashed bios 1504 on my p8z77-v pro. I've tried them all and this one seems to be the most reliable of all. The latest one and the second latest one seem to have problems with overclocks not sticking. Running 1.36v with ultra high LLC, bumped it from 1.352v due to WHEA 2hrs into Bioshock. Fired up prime95 and will run it for a day and report back. Thanks all for your help, great forum and thread!


I understand, I stayed on the most recent bios since it seemed the most stable for me except for the forgetting bios settings when you create instability. If you have reflashed the one you like then you should be good to test. Good luck.

They have already released a new bios for ROG mobos that addresses that bios bug, you guys with non ROG Asus boards need to bug them to hurry up with a new bios too.


----------



## BenchAndGames

And I was wrong again, lol, I find it funny because the really my fails is positive.

The *VCCIO* with XMP1/XMP2 and manually is *1.264v*
The *VCCSA* with XMP1/XMP2 and manually is *1.170v ( not 1.26-1.27 )*
The *vDRAM* with XMP1/XMP2 and manually is *1.67v ( not 1.76 )*

Better, I leave the opportunity that you see yourself, because it seems that I have the memory of a fish.



So with these voltages, there is still some risk to my CPU which is cooled with a H100 ?
Now seeing the actual voltages automated, I see that only the VCCIO is larger than the table limit.


----------



## FtW 420

XMP isn't as bad as it was in socket x58 days, but it will still usually set voltages higher than they need to be.
XMP is made to work with all cpus, 1 click & memory runs at the advertised speed.
But being designed to work with all cpus, the voltages are enough to work with the worst IMC of any chip made. So if your chip is not total bottom of the barrel, the vccio/vccsa voltages are likely higher than they need to be.

XMP is like leaving vcore on auto. It works, but doing it manually is generally better.


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Thanks Edkiefer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just realized that I forgot to copy over my XMP explanation with my prior post, make me look like I just ignored it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, as you said, XMP can be chosen from the Tweaker tab under Ai overclock tuner. That will automatically set voltage and timings for the ram, or you can enter them manually based on the manufacturer's recommendations. Whichever way you do it, that is independent of your chip oc.


yeh, no problem .

It was something I knew so posted it .

It was new to me to moving to Z77 platform .


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BenchAndGames*
> 
> And I was wrong again, lol, I find it funny because the really my fails is positive.
> 
> The *VCCIO* with XMP1/XMP2 and manually is *1.264v*
> The *VCCSA* with XMP1/XMP2 and manually is *1.170v ( not 1.26-1.27 )*
> The *vDRAM* with XMP1/XMP2 and manually is *1.67v ( not 1.76 )*
> 
> Better, I leave the opportunity that you see yourself, because it seems that I have the memory of a fish.
> 
> 
> 
> So with these voltages, there is still some risk to my CPU which is cooled with a H100 ?
> Now seeing the actual voltages automated, I see that only the VCCIO is larger than the table limit.


What is that "2nd VCCIO voltage for ?

Don't think my V-pro has that

Edit: found answer ""2nd VCCIO Voltage: Is split from the VCCIO power rail to allow you to adjust both separately. As a starting point keep this close to VCCIO and then try setting this at a different value if chasing maximum processor overclocks (benhmarking use). ""

PS: does it really pay to run so high clocks on ram , once you get up past 2100 or so is there much improvement ?


----------



## BenchAndGames

At the moment I'm not using XMP profile, I have put everything in manual, at the same frequency, the same timing and voltage as the manufacturer G.Skill recommends the for XMP.

I've only dropped a little voltage to VCCIO.

I have since 1.175 ( to relax a bit these 1.264 that the motherboard has show me in auto )
So far it seems stable, but I have to keep trying longer stability.


----------



## nature1ders

Looks like my P8Z77-V PRO/THUNDERBOLT now has the 1908 BIOS released. The question is did they fix the CPU Parameter Recall bug. I will give it a try!


----------



## khicon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BenchAndGames*
> 
> At the moment I'm not using XMP profile, I have put everything in manual, at the same frequency, the same timing and voltage as the manufacturer G.Skill recommends the for XMP.
> 
> I've only dropped a little voltage to VCCIO.
> 
> I have since 1.175 ( to relax a bit these 1.264 that the motherboard has show me in auto )
> So far it seems stable, but I have to keep trying longer stability.


Hi BenchAndGames,

I'm almost in similar situation as yours. I got the G.skill trident x 2666mhz @ 10 12 12 31 2t 1.65v. When I first started out, I got a lot of Rounding errorr (I have search and it all point to rams). Upon more searching I read that it need more juice from VCCIO and VCCSA. Manually set VCCIO to 1.20v by intel safe voltages chart and VCCSA 1.20v the rounding error go away. BUT during prime95 custom test, the computer restart itself within an hour or two into testing. Does yours happen like that? And what could it be that cause the computer to restart?

OC @ 4.5ghz (45 multi) vcore @1.250v Dram @1.65v


----------



## BenchAndGames

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khicon*
> 
> Hi BenchAndGames,
> 
> I'm almost in similar situation as yours. I got the G.skill trident x 2666mhz @ 10 12 12 31 2t 1.65v. When I first started out, I got a lot of Rounding errorr (I have search and it all point to rams). Upon more searching I read that it need more juice from VCCIO and VCCSA. Manually set VCCIO to 1.20v by intel safe voltages chart and VCCSA 1.20v the rounding error go away. BUT during prime95 custom test, the computer restart itself within an hour or two into testing. Does yours happen like that? And what could it be that cause the computer to restart?
> 
> OC @ 4.5ghz (45 multi) vcore @1.250v Dram @1.65v


Hi fellow

Actually my system is stable for now, from the first time I´m installed the new memory Tridend X of 2600 MHz, the system has been very stable, no problem.

Right now I'm running the Prime95 blend mode with 5 GB of use of the 8 GB I have installed, running takes 5 hours, and no fails/errors fow now. I leave it up to 12 hours.
I have since manually 2600MHz (10-12-12-31-2T, 1.65V) and 1.15 for VCCSA and to VCCIO 1.175v.
If Prime95, will play any error/fails within 12 hours, I'll try to upload the VCCSA / VCCIO to a maximum of 1.20v (which is the maximum over-cooled to 0 ° C degrees)

but really I have had an experience worse than yours.

I had a AsRock Fatal1ty Z77 Professional and TridentX 16GB 2400 MHz (9-11-11-31-2T 1.65v), and when I installed the RAM, the system boots but the first 2 minutes, stopped the one core of Prime95.
After a few hours of testing, I tried change the RAM at 2200 MHz and the system unbootable. From there, no longer has started over 2000 MHz was useless, set the XMP profile, would not start at all.

That is why I changed to a new Asus Maximus V Formula , and the truth I am very happy at the moment seems very stable with 2600 MHz speed, but I need to reduce the least that I can, VCCSA voltages and VCCIO.
But as I said above, there are already 5 hours with Prime95, with 1.15v & 1.175v, and the system seems stable.

Try a reset CMOS, and only change a RAM speed, timings, and VCCIO/VCCSA voltages. But not CPU, leave CPU at stock and try now the stability of Prime95.


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nature1ders*
> 
> Looks like my P8Z77-V PRO/THUNDERBOLT now has the 1908 BIOS released. The question is did they fix the CPU Parameter Recall bug. I will give it a try!


No update on V PRO yet .


----------



## rockbottom

Hello!

I want to thank the author for making this thread. It was really helpful regarding my overclocking experiences. I have a question about my motherboard, I think the OP has the same? ASUS Maximus V Gene.

I have 16GB RAM, which is rated at 1600Mhz by the manufacturer. However, the BIOS recognizes it as 1333Mhz if I don't change it.

So, right now I don't want to overclock because I'm having some issues with that. Now my BIOS is at its default settings, but the problem is that when I try to set my RAM to 1600Mhz via the Memory Frequency setting in the AI Tweaker tab and I save and exit, my CPU voltage goes up quite a bit - 1.200v. Where as if I use the default settings of BIOS and thus 1333Mhz (not touching anything) CPU-Z shows fluctuation between 0.980v to 1.1-2v. BUT if I set it to 1600Mhz, CPU-Z shows 1.200v, like it's fixed or something.. I also tried setting the timings manually and it didn't work. The other thing I tried was the XMP profile - didn't work too. All of them automatically raise the voltage of the CPU.

How do I evade this? How do I set my RAM manually without raising the CPU voltage?

I hope someone understood what I said haha.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## qdrummer21

Good evening.

I'm currently attempting to overclock my new build. I'm currently running 4.5ghz at 1.265v using manual voltage. I'm slowly increasing the voltage by .005 but so far Prime95 keeps crashing at the 30min. mark.

Any suggestions that I might try other than upping the voltage? I'm starting to think that it's getting on the high side for 4.5ghz.

Thanks.


----------



## Forceman

Lots (or most) of chips need 1.3V+ for 4.5. Even 1.35V isn't unheard of.


----------



## hammadj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qdrummer21*
> 
> Good evening.
> 
> I'm currently attempting to overclock my new build. I'm currently running 4.5ghz at 1.265v using manual voltage. I'm slowly increasing the voltage by .005 but so far Prime95 keeps crashing at the 30min. mark.
> 
> Any suggestions that I might try other than upping the voltage? I'm starting to think that it's getting on the high side for 4.5ghz.
> 
> Thanks.


Thats not really high for 4.5. Im at 4.7 needing 1.37V


----------



## Jayjr1105

So I've had inconsistent stability with my overclock (fine one day and next day crashes like crazy with IBT) so I set BIOS to defaults and ran memtest and here is what I found...

Memtest was even really conservative with the timings set @ 11-11-11-28

Sucks in a way but at least I know I don't have a wonky mobo or cpu that needs a ton of voltage to be stable. Now to see how painless (or painful) G.Skill's RMA process can be.


----------



## qdrummer21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Lots (or most) of chips need 1.3V+ for 4.5. Even 1.35V isn't unheard of.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hammadj*
> 
> Thats not really high for 4.5. Im at 4.7 needing 1.37V


Well I guess my impressions of what others were seeing was off. I'll keep upping the voltage. Thanks.


----------



## nature1ders

I don't know where you guys are getting your numbers but for me 3770k @ 4.5 was stable with 1.170 but after testing it 12 hours twice it failed at 10 hours so I increased it to 1.180 but Prime complained it was unable to identify the cores bla so I'm at 1.190 now.

How you get 1.300 is beyond me............ unless this BIOS is lying to me idk.

But let me tell ya the temps with the Hyper Evo 212 at this are not LOW, they reach 80+ so I see no possible way you are cooling your chips lower with the Hyper Evo 212 or similar at 1.300 Someone please give me some figures that make sense otherwise I would expect 1.300 core voltage to be around 90C+ or higher


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nature1ders*
> 
> I don't know where you guys are getting your numbers but for me 3770k @ 4.5 was stable with 1.170 but after testing it 12 hours twice it failed at 10 hours so I increased it to 1.180 but Prime complained it was unable to identify the cores bla so I'm at 1.190 now.
> 
> How you get 1.300 is beyond me............ unless this BIOS is lying to me idk.
> 
> But let me tell ya the temps with the Hyper Evo 212 at this are not LOW, they reach 80+ so I see no possible way you are cooling your chips lower with the Hyper Evo 212 or similar at 1.300 Someone please give me some figures that make sense otherwise I would expect 1.300 core voltage to be around 90C+ or higher


I'm cooling my 4.7 @ 1.32v with a 212+, but I'm also de-lidded. I could do 1.17 volts with 4.4 but as soon as I started to get into the 4.5 and above clocks is when my chip started to get power hungry. You'll see what we mean when you try and shoot for 4.6 or higher.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rockbottom*
> 
> Hello!
> I want to thank the author for making this thread. It was really helpful regarding my overclocking experiences. I have a question about my motherboard, I think the OP has the same? ASUS Maximus V Gene.
> I have 16GB RAM, which is rated at 1600Mhz by the manufacturer. However, the BIOS recognizes it as 1333Mhz if I don't change it.
> So, right now I don't want to overclock because I'm having some issues with that. Now my BIOS is at its default settings, but the problem is that when I try to set my RAM to 1600Mhz via the Memory Frequency setting in the AI Tweaker tab and I save and exit, my CPU voltage goes up quite a bit - 1.200v. Where as if I use the default settings of BIOS and thus 1333Mhz (not touching anything) CPU-Z shows fluctuation between 0.980v to 1.1-2v. BUT if I set it to 1600Mhz, CPU-Z shows 1.200v, like it's fixed or something.. I also tried setting the timings manually and it didn't work. The other thing I tried was the XMP profile - didn't work too. All of them automatically raise the voltage of the CPU.
> How do I evade this? How do I set my RAM manually without raising the CPU voltage?
> I hope someone understood what I said haha.
> Thanks in advance!


Channing your ram timings and voltage to what the manufacturer recommends should not cause the vCore to change from offset to manual, that doesn't really make sense. Might try reflashing bios and start over. Also, as noted below, run memtest86+ overnight at recommended settings to see if you get errors.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> So I've had inconsistent stability with my overclock (fine one day and next day crashes like crazy with IBT) so I set BIOS to defaults and ran memtest and here is what I found...
> 
> Memtest was even really conservative with the timings set @ 11-11-11-28
> Sucks in a way but at least I know I don't have a wonky mobo or cpu that needs a ton of voltage to be stable. Now to see how painless (or painful) G.Skill's RMA process can be.


Thank you for posting this.
Is it VERY important for everyone to check their memory before starting the oc process. Many people have spent days trying to get stable only later to learn it was a bad stick of memory. Running memtest86+ overnight, and running Prime95 for a while at F5 defaults with recommended ram timings/voltage before starting the oc process is a good idea.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nature1ders*
> 
> I don't know where you guys are getting your numbers but for me 3770k @ 4.5 was stable with 1.170 but after testing it 12 hours twice it failed at 10 hours so I increased it to 1.180 but Prime complained it was unable to identify the cores bla so I'm at 1.190 now.
> How you get 1.300 is beyond me............ unless this BIOS is lying to me idk.
> But let me tell ya the temps with the Hyper Evo 212 at this are not LOW, they reach 80+ so I see no possible way you are cooling your chips lower with the Hyper Evo 212 or similar at 1.300 Someone please give me some figures that make sense otherwise I would expect 1.300 core voltage to be around 90C+ or higher


You may not have much experience with the variety of Ivy chips. There is a very, very large variation in what chips need to be stable at a giving multiplier. It looks about like this: if you are really lucky you can do 4.5 at around 1.15v, if you are really unlucky it can take 1.35v. Needing in the mid 1.20s to stabilize 4.5 would be considered normal or average. That is just the pure luck of the silicon lottery.


----------



## p33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> That is just the pure luck of the silicon lottery.


I never seem to be a winner at this lottery.







but I guess I'm not a loser either... 1.36 @ 4.7 on 3770k and 1.41 @ 4.7 on 2500k, not great but not a complete loser....


----------



## hammadj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p33k*
> 
> I never seem to be a winner at this lottery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but I guess I'm not a loser either... 1.36 @ 4.7 on 3770k and 1.41 @ 4.7 on 2500k, not great but not a complete loser....


I need 1.38 for 4.7...


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Thank you for posting this.
> Is it VERY important for everyone to check their memory before starting the oc process. Many people have spent days trying to get stable only later to learn it was a bad stick of memory. Running memtest86+ overnight, and running Prime95 for a while at F5 defaults with recommended ram timings/voltage before starting the oc process is a good idea.


NP







One day I had a stable 4.7 a couple days later I ran the same stability tests and everything was crashing. Funny thing is, Windows wasn't even acting up, not even gaming was disturbed. I recently de-lidded so I have been testing with much higher overclocks, so every few days I run IBT to make sure I'm stable. It was driving me insane before finding out the RAM was to blame... I thought I had rapidly degraded my chip


----------



## qdrummer21

After Prime95 crashed after 1 hour on 4.5 @ 1.275v I went up to 1.290v and that passed a 12 hour Prime95. I've got some wiggle room there to possibly do some tweaking, but now that I've got a stable OC working I'm goign to see what it takes to get up to 4.6.







I'm going to give 1.350v a try at first. If that works I'll start backing down, if it doesn't I'll start tweaking my voltage for 4.5ghz.

Thanks again.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Channing your ram timings and voltage to what the manufacturer recommends should not cause the vCore to change from offset to manual, that doesn't really make sense. Might try reflashing bios and start over. Also, as noted below, run memtest86+ overnight at recommended settings to see if you get errors.
> Thank you for posting this.
> Is it VERY important for everyone to check their memory before starting the oc process. Many people have spent days trying to get stable only later to learn it was a bad stick of memory. Running memtest86+ overnight, and running Prime95 for a while at F5 defaults with recommended ram timings/voltage before starting the oc process is a good idea.
> You may not have much experience with the variety of Ivy chips. There is a very, very large variation in what chips need to be stable at a giving multiplier. It looks about like this: if you are really lucky you can do 4.5 at around 1.15v, if you are really unlucky it can take 1.35v. Needing in the mid 1.20s to stabilize 4.5 would be considered normal or average. That is just the pure luck of the silicon lottery.


I have told people in the past to check their systems before OC'ing but most are impatient!
I'm speaking from experience of my PC not allowing me to OC - then I realised a month later it was a faulty RAM module









As for 4.5ghz - I'm at 1.27v - depends on your luck - seem as my chip is just beyond the mid-point of average
Good chip would do that in 1.1v bad chip would do it at 1.3v
(that was in response to the person oc'ing to 4.5ghz)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qdrummer21*
> 
> After Prime95 crashed after 1 hour on 4.5 @ 1.275v I went up to 1.290v and that passed a 12 hour Prime95. I've got some wiggle room there to possibly do some tweaking, but now that I've got a stable OC working I'm goign to see what it takes to get up to 4.6.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to give 1.350v a try at first. If that works I'll start backing down, if it doesn't I'll start tweaking my voltage for 4.5ghz.
> 
> Thanks again.


That extra 100mhz won't be felt.
I would suggest sticking to 4.5ghz stable at that voltage, simply because you get lower heat and lower voltages running through your CPU


----------



## Edkiefer

Looks like Asus finally uploaded more MB models for the 1908 bios .
P8Z77 m, V PRO models link

http://support.asus.com/Download.aspx?SLanguage=en&p=1&s=39&m=P8Z77-V%20PRO&os=30&ft=3&f_name=P8Z77-V-PRO-ASUS-1908.zip#P8Z77-V-PRO-ASUS-1908.zip


----------



## justanoldman

^ I would suggest everyone get the new bios when it comes out for your mobo model. It should fix the bios bug most of us have seen.


----------



## vnaut

I loaded optimized settings because of WHEA errors, to check if it was my OC or another factor. It turned out to be my OC, so I want to change my settings back to my previous OC with a bit of a higher voltage.

My question: Do I have to up voltage a little bit (.05) at a time and then reboot, or can I go straight from stock voltage(~1.0v) to my previous voltage (1.2v)? Is there a chance that I would overwhelm the CPU with that extra .2v, or am I understanding circuits wrong?


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vnaut*
> 
> I loaded optimized settings because of WHEA errors, to check if it was my OC or another factor. It turned out to be my OC, so I want to change my settings back to my previous OC with a bit of a higher voltage.
> 
> My question: Do I have to up voltage a little bit (.05) at a time and then reboot, or can I go straight from stock voltage(~1.0v) to my previous voltage (1.2v)? Is there a chance that I would overwhelm the CPU with that extra .2v, or am I understanding circuits wrong?


Well you want to up voltage by .005 which is fine, .05 would be very bad







. You will not overwhelm anything unless you type in a voltage that is really high. If you don't know exactly what you are doing don't use anything over 1.4v.

You can just type in whatever voltage you want, you will not hurt anything with voltages under 1.4v. Just make sure to keep an eye on temps.


----------



## vnaut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Well you want to up voltage by .005 which is fine, .05 would be very bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . You will not overwhelm anything unless you type in a voltage that is really high. If you don't know exactly what you are doing don't use anything over 1.4v.
> 
> You can just type in whatever voltage you want, you will not hurt anything with voltages under 1.4v. Just make sure to keep an eye on temps.


Hahaha, every time! Those decimal places.


----------



## nature1ders

The new BIOS seems stable, I"ll let you know if the darn thing resets. However I personally feel they should NOT offer the earlier BIOS versions anymore considering this bugs serious nature. I also demand an explanation for exactly why it would reset, was it the CPU Parameter Recall feature being ******ed as I believe or something else?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I'm not updating my BIOS - can't be bother, nor see the need lol


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nature1ders*
> 
> The new BIOS seems stable, I"ll let you know if the darn thing resets. However I personally feel they should NOT offer the earlier BIOS versions anymore considering this bugs serious nature. I also demand an explanation for exactly why it would reset, was it the CPU Parameter Recall feature being ******ed as I believe or something else?


I ran across this link to bios flash tools . It talks about different sections of the bios and if it is correct it seems certain part gets corrupted (ME ).

http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?p=1039296628#post1039296628

Anyway, I agree they should pull the others but I guess if defaults work that is what they look at ,even though many models are marketed to OC crowd .

Edit: I am only posting link for information, I don't know anything on the tools linked there ,


----------



## qdrummer21

Totally Dubbed, I totally agree about the 100mhz. 4.6ghz was more to see if I could, than it was to increase my performance. Sad to say, I couldn't it wasn't stable at 1.35v so back down to 4.5 which I'm happy with as that's where I wanted to be when I designed this build. I actually did upgrade the bios last night. I was running 1805 and it wouldn't let me change the multiplier from 45 to 46 so since I needed to re-flash anyways I just upgraded it.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qdrummer21*
> 
> Totally Dubbed, I totally agree about the 100mhz. 4.6ghz was more to see if I could, than it was to increase my performance. Sad to say, I couldn't it wasn't stable at 1.35v so back down to 4.5 which I'm happy with as that's where I wanted to be when I designed this build. I actually did upgrade the bios last night. I was running 1805 and it wouldn't let me change the multiplier from 45 to 46 so since I needed to re-flash anyways I just upgraded it.


fair play dude- enjoy your rig


----------



## Threefeet

Great guide! I hadn't done much overclocking in a few years but following your guide I hit 4.5GHz on 1.28v. Awesome-o







+rep!

Also, kudos to everyone in this thread, lots of support going on here


----------



## Chunin

Looks like your chip is a lot of mine, also needs 1.28V for 4.5 Ggz. How are the temps for you? Your cooling isnt listed in your sig.


----------



## phxtravis

Thanks for the guide!


----------



## TheAquanox

Fantastic Guide, thank you. I think I'm stable with these settings.

I'm stress testing using AIDA64 by the way.

I'd like to try 4.8Ghz... what settings (apart for the multiplier of course) would you recommend me to adjust to achieve this?

My temps are fluctuating between 59-74C right now @1.288V 4.5Ghz.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

You'd need to make sure llc is working and not overshooting, and increasing the voltage by a substantial amount.

My temps at 1.27 @ 4.5 is 90c folding with the Antec 920
However after delidding those temps dropped to 68c


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheAquanox*
> 
> Fantastic Guide, thank you. I think I'm stable with these settings.
> 
> I'm stress testing using AIDA64 by the way.
> 
> I'd like to try 4.8Ghz... what settings (apart for the multiplier of course) would you recommend me to adjust to achieve this?
> 
> My temps are fluctuating between 59-74C right now @1.288V 4.5Ghz.


I am at 4.8 on one chip and 5.0 on the other with the settings in the guide. Just depends on your chip's particular vCore needs for any given multiplier. My chips are delidded though so that allows me to not be temperature limited. I would suggest running a Prime95 test as shown in the guide to help confirm stability and max temps.

What cooler and mobo are you using, and what manual voltage did you type into bios to see 1.288 in your software?

By the way, here is how to get your rig in your posts:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1258253/how-to-put-your-rig-in-your-sig


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunin*
> 
> Looks like your chip is a lot of mine, also needs 1.28V for 4.5 Ggz. How are the temps for you? Your cooling isnt listed in your sig.


I didn't list it because I'm still using the stock cooler







I just this rig together over the last few months, will be getting some cooling over the next few weeks. The maximum I saw was just shy of 100c I think, though the average was more like 85-90c - this was during an 18 hour Prime95 test. I'll probably get a H80.

What kind of temps are you getting with the 11x?


----------



## bobsaget541

Thanks for this great guide Swag! I followed it to a tee and got my 3770k to 4.5ghz with 1.205 volts. Passed 12 hours or prime95, as well was IBT with no errors. I would like to shoot for 4.7 or 4.8ghz, but I'm having some trouble and was hoping someone could help. Basically the issue is that at 4.7ghz I have gotten errors every time the moment prime starts, and I've stepped the voltage all the way up to 1.4 volts but have ceased for fear of putting in too much voltage. Is this strange to anyone? Are there any settings I could adjust to help? Also I'm using the most current bios. Thanks!


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobsaget541*
> 
> Thanks for this great guide Swag! I followed it to a tee and got my 3770k to 4.5ghz with 1.205 volts. Passed 12 hours or prime95, as well was IBT with no errors. I would like to shoot for 4.7 or 4.8ghz, but I'm having some trouble and was hoping someone could help. Basically the issue is that at 4.7ghz I have gotten errors every time the moment prime starts, and I've stepped the voltage all the way up to 1.4 volts but have ceased for fear of putting in too much voltage. Is this strange to anyone? Are there any settings I could adjust to help? Also I'm using the most current bios. Thanks!


Something definitely seems off there. If 1.205 stabilizes 4.5, then 4.7 shouldn't need much more than 1.33v or so. Every chip hits a wall at some point but it is usually above 4.7 with a chip that is not voltage hungry like yours.

Did anything change between getting 4.5 stable and trying for 4.7? I believe 1908 is the newest for your mobo, is that what you are using? If you are not on that, then upgrade to it. You will have to reenter all the settings again, but you have the screen shots here and you can take screen shots of anything else you may have changed in bios.

If you are using 1908, then you could save your profile, reflash bios, and load the profile. Sometimes that helps. Double check again that every setting matches the guide. What are your max temps when you are going for 4.7? Have you tried 4.6 with 1.265 or 1.27?


----------



## BigdaddyQc

Hey guys









This is my first post, I've been reading for the past week or so while i waited for my parts to come in








And now they arrived! So i have decided to join your awesome community since i want to OC this ***** like crazy! : p
This is my first build, built it meself.. ill try to post some photos later.. maybe one of you can look at it and tell me if i messed sumthing up!
So this is my build:

Fractal Define R4 Black pearl ATX mid tower
750w corsair PSU
Sabertooth Z77 mobo with I5 3570K with stock cooler
(will get a coolermaster evo 212 in a couple days untill i get the balls to delid







then ill probably get water)
EVGA 650 GTX TI SSC
4x 2gb G.SKILL Ripjaws DDR3 1333 9-9-9-24 (these were free, ill get better ones when i know more on what to get)
as for airflow i have the 2 lil fans in the mobo and two 120mm fans on the front panel pusing inwards plus the back fan pushing out

i followed the guide and it wasnt stable so i went 4.2ghz and core voltage at 1.265v
it booted so i ran prime 95 for a while (i was scared of the temps so i turned it off







) then i played sum games, it seems stable so i left it that way.
ill run a longer test tomorow.. but i heard some guy in a newegg video say that free stress tests like prime can hurt ur cpu?
should i get sumthing else?

i have a bunch of programs to monitor everything, AI suite 2, cpu-z, real temp and core temp plus the widget thingy

temps vary from 37 to 42 when idle which isnt so bad i guess
but they went up to 95 in prime after a few minutes..

when i get that cooler ill try to bump to 4.5-4.8
but for now should i slowly lower the voltage untill it doesnt boot and then crank it up a notch then test temps at full load?

thats it for now, sorry for the long post








any comment/tip on my setup will be greatly appreciated !


----------



## BigdaddyQc

Here are some screens of my bios settings, could someone tell me if i messed up?








i took pics with my phone and just tried to copy the configs lol

AI Tweaker 1


AI Tweaker 2


CPU Power Management


DIGI+ Power Control


CPU Power Management Config


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigdaddyQc*
> 
> Here are some screens of my bios settings, could someone tell me if i messed up?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i took pics with my phone and just tried to copy the configs lol
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> AI Tweaker 1
> 
> 
> AI Tweaker 2
> 
> 
> CPU Power Management
> 
> 
> DIGI+ Power Control
> 
> 
> CPU Power Management Config


You can disable Internal PLL Overvoltage, as it isn't normally needed at those lower speeds.

Set your RAM manually to DDR3-1600 (or whatever it is) or use the XMP profile.

Enable C3 and C6 report.

Is that the voltage you need for that speed? Seems a tad high for 42.


----------



## Chunin

What kind of temps are you getting with the 11x?

Max that i saw after 14+ hours of Prime 95 was 90C but my room temp is around 23C. Rarely breaks 70C in games.


----------



## BigdaddyQc

Alright, so still at 4,2 Ghz, i went from 1.265v to 1.190v 2-3 notches at a time, boots fine
i ran p95 for a few minutes between each adjustments
should i run a longer test and leave it like that or continue going down?

still getting temps close to 90 at full load cuz of my stock cooler..
will i see a good improvement on temps with a CM 212 EVO compared to stock cooler?
i would like to get sumthing big like a noctua but im affraid its not gonna fit cuz of the ram
should i just go straight to water?


----------



## bobsaget541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Something definitely seems off there. If 1.205 stabilizes 4.5, then 4.7 shouldn't need much more than 1.33v or so. Every chip hits a wall at some point but it is usually above 4.7 with a chip that is not voltage hungry like yours.
> 
> Did anything change between getting 4.5 stable and trying for 4.7? I believe 1908 is the newest for your mobo, is that what you are using? If you are not on that, then upgrade to it. You will have to reenter all the settings again, but you have the screen shots here and you can take screen shots of anything else you may have changed in bios.
> 
> If you are using 1908, then you could save your profile, reflash bios, and load the profile. Sometimes that helps. Double check again that every setting matches the guide. What are your max temps when you are going for 4.7? Have you tried 4.6 with 1.265 or 1.27?


That's exactly what I was thinking, it seems strange. I've been using 1908 the entire time and nothing in the settings has changed between 4.5 and 4.7. At 4.7 I barely get the system under load (prime just starts) and it BSODs (WHEA uncorrectable error) so my temps barely start rising. I will go ahead and reflash the bios and maybe try for that 4.6 you mentioned.


----------



## Chunin

I was on the older 1504 BIOS and i couldnt get 4.7 Ghz stable either. The 1.38V ive used only got me as far as windows and a minute or so of Prime 95 just to take the CPU-Z validation. All that with instant WHEA errors followed by a BSOD. Updated recently to the 1908 and ive noticed that i can run the 4.5 Ghz stable with a 0.01V lower offset which maybe will help me stabilize that 4.7 Ghz but i havent tested it yet.


----------



## vnaut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigdaddyQc*
> 
> Alright, so still at 4,2 Ghz, i went from 1.265v to 1.190v 2-3 notches at a time, boots fine
> i ran p95 for a few minutes between each adjustments
> should i run a longer test and leave it like that or continue going down?
> 
> still getting temps close to 90 at full load cuz of my stock cooler..
> will i see a good improvement on temps with a CM 212 EVO compared to stock cooler?
> i would like to get sumthing big like a noctua but im affraid its not gonna fit cuz of the ram
> should i just go straight to water?


As with everything it's all about diminishing returns.

I reckon at 1.19v you'll be getting roughly 60-65 at load w/ a Evo 212 (with my chip as a reference, and my chip is average) with ambient being around 20. I did research on watercoolers, mainly the corsair H100/H100i, which are arguably the most popular, and on average it looked like it dropped temperatures by another 10+ degrees.

Now ask yourself if an extra $60 is worth the extra ten degrees. From what I've concluded, running at 90 load is drastic. You definitely should upgrade to a 212 Plus/Evo ASAP. Most people say they're comfortable with 70c-75c at full load. I would get a 212 Evo and call it a day. You can easily get to 4.4 on those things (and not hitting 90 load!).

1.19 sounds like a good place to start stability testing on a 4.2Ghz OC. My 4.2 OC is stable at 1.19 as well. Run P95 for at least 8 hours and knock it down .005v, and run again until you start getting WHEA errors or blue screening.

As for how long to run P95. It depends on your computer's tasks. Personally I'm a gamer and I would say 8-12 hours is sufficient for a stability test. Those who use their computers for business or like the extra peace of mind do 12-24 hours or even more. Make sure you don't get any WHEA errors when testing.

edit: lots of grammar mistakes and choppy sentences. i'm tired

edit2: While I'm on the subject, how does my chip compare to everybody elses? 1.19v is definitely below average in terms of a good chip for 4.2Ghz. Anybody want to estimate on how much voltage 4.4Ghz will require? Or those in my situation have any advice?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I would NOT be OC'ing on a stock cooler - that's extremely dangerous.


----------



## Chunin

"edit2: While I'm on the subject, how does my chip compare to everybody elses? 1.19v is definitely below average in terms of a good chip for 4.2Ghz. Anybody want to estimate on how much voltage 4.4Ghz will require? Or those in my situation have any advice?"

4.2 Ghz / 1.11V
4.4 Ghz / 1.21V
4.5 Ghz / 1.28V
4.7 Ghz / 1.38V (103C)


----------



## DrJeckyl7

Wow I might have gotten lucky with this CPU...first time posting in this thread btw. I'm currently sitting at [email protected] (set in bios), 1.096 (showing in RealTemp). I'm about 4 hours into Prime95 and my temps sit between 56 - 59C. This is my first OC attempt on this CPU and definitely excited at the first attempt. I'll post screenies when I get farther into Prime95.


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I would NOT be OC'ing on a stock cooler - that's extremely dangerous.


+1 , anything over 4.0 and stock cooler is not going to handle heat ,even there it going to run as as they run hot at stock loads .

Also for low OC in 4.0 -4.2 range you probably don't need to go extreme on OC settings like LLC and CPU power phase control management .

as these will if anything already add to heat which stock cooler won't handle well .


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrJeckyl7*
> 
> Wow I might have gotten lucky with this CPU...first time posting in this thread btw. I'm currently sitting at [email protected] (set in bios), 1.096 (showing in RealTemp). I'm about 4 hours into Prime95 and my temps sit between 56 - 59C. This is my first OC attempt on this CPU and definitely excited at the first attempt. I'll post screenies when I get farther into Prime95.


That is very low voltage to start out with , I would not go below like 1.15 , I think 1.20 is good start point .

While you run prime95 check your event viewer for any errors like WHEA type 12 .

On WHEA , I ran into this app, (have not used it yet as I don't get them ) but others here might find it handy

http://forums.anandtech.com/showthread.php?t=2312638

Of course it not hard to check/find them in event viewer


----------



## Chunin

You can even set up the viewer to notice you when they happen and its easy.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigdaddyQc*
> 
> should i just go straight to water?


Water if you can afford it.
H220, then expand it to cool your gpu. Unfortunately it is not cheap. If you can afford it full custom water is the way to go. The H100i is not a bad choice just for the CPU.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobsaget541*
> 
> That's exactly what I was thinking, it seems strange. I've been using 1908 the entire time and nothing in the settings has changed between 4.5 and 4.7. At 4.7 I barely get the system under load (prime just starts) and it BSODs (WHEA uncorrectable error) so my temps barely start rising. I will go ahead and reflash the bios and maybe try for that 4.6 you mentioned.


Let us know how it goes with 4.6 after the flash and double checking all the settings. If you have trouble with 4.6 then try 4.5 again with all the settings you used the first time. Having trouble with 4.5 now would tell us that something has been corrupted along the way.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vnaut*
> 
> edit2: While I'm on the subject, how does my chip compare to everybody elses? 1.19v is definitely below average in terms of a good chip for 4.2Ghz. Anybody want to estimate on how much voltage 4.4Ghz will require? Or those in my situation have any advice?


1.19v sounds rather high. If it were me, I would flash bios, start over to make sure every setting is correct, and keep ram at manufacture's recommendations to see if I could go lower with the vCore. It is hard to say where 4.4 would be, I have seen a consistent .06 extra voltage needed for each multiplier above 4.5 but that doesn't always apply to lower multipliers.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrJeckyl7*
> 
> Wow I might have gotten lucky with this CPU...first time posting in this thread btw. I'm currently sitting at [email protected] (set in bios), 1.096 (showing in RealTemp). I'm about 4 hours into Prime95 and my temps sit between 56 - 59C. This is my first OC attempt on this CPU and definitely excited at the first attempt. I'll post screenies when I get farther into Prime95.


That would be quite good, as mentioned make sure you don't have any WHEA warnings or any other Event Viewer occurrences.


----------



## bobsaget541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Water if you can afford it.
> H220, then expand it to cool your gpu. Unfortunately it is not cheap. If you can afford it full custom water is the way to go. The H100i is not a bad choice just for the CPU.
> Let us know how it goes with 4.6 after the flash and double checking all the settings. If you have trouble with 4.6 then try 4.5 again with all the settings you used the first time. Having trouble with 4.5 now would tell us that something has been corrupted along the way.
> 1.19v sounds rather high. If it were me, I would flash bios, start over to make sure every setting is correct, and keep ram at manufacture's recommendations to see if I could go lower with the vCore. It is hard to say where 4.4 would be, I have seen a consistent .06 extra voltage needed for each multiplier above 4.5 but that doesn't always apply to lower multipliers.
> That would be quite good, as mentioned make sure you don't have any WHEA warnings or any other Event Viewer occurrences.


I couldn't get stable on 4.6 with either of those voltages. Prime ran for 3 hours on 1.27 then I got the following bsod error 0xC0000188. I will set it to 4.5 and let it run prime while at work.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobsaget541*
> 
> I couldn't get stable on 4.6 with either of those voltages. Prime ran for 3 hours on 1.27 then I got the following bsod error 0xC0000188. I will set it to 4.5 and let it run prime while at work.


Sorry for all the trouble. I know it can be frustrating, but the good news you had 4.5 stable at a low voltage. With all the instabilities and blue screens something could have become corrupted. If you can go 12+ hours of Prime95 with 90% ram usage and zero Event Viewer occurrences with 4.5 at 1.205v then 4.6 should not be a problem. It might need a little more than 1.27 but you should still be able to do it.

I don't have win8 like you, but I know a lot of BSODs can cause operating system problems, and overclockers are known to do a fresh install when a lot of instabilities have been created. That is one of the reasons I actually like working backwards with voltage whenever possible. Are you doing something with Ready Boost, I think that error is related to that?


----------



## bobsaget541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Sorry for all the trouble. I know it can be frustrating, but the good news you had 4.5 stable at a low voltage. With all the instabilities and blue screens something could have become corrupted. If you can go 12+ hours of Prime95 with 90% ram usage and zero Event Viewer occurrences with 4.5 at 1.205v then 4.6 should not be a problem. It might need a little more than 1.27 but you should still be able to do it.
> 
> I don't have win8 like you, but I know a lot of BSODs can cause operating system problems, and overclockers are known to do a fresh install when a lot of instabilities have been created. That is one of the reasons I actually like working backwards with voltage whenever possible. Are you doing something with Ready Boost, I think that error is related to that?


Thanks for all the help! I'm not doing anything with ready boost that I'm aware of. My bios matches the guide precisely. So if it wasn't suggested I didn't touch it lol. I'm currently retesting my 4.5 to ensure I can still pass 12hr of prime. One thing I wanted to ask about, is my temps being in the low 70s with one core up at 76c. Is that kinda high for the voltage (1.205) especially under water? I just put in a custom loop so I'm new to water cooling but I've seen other people post much lower temps. Do you have any opinions on delidding the CPU? Sorry for all the questions, thanks again!


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobsaget541*
> 
> Thanks for all the help! I'm not doing anything with ready boost that I'm aware of. My bios matches the guide precisely. So if it wasn't suggested I didn't touch it lol. I'm currently retesting my 4.5 to ensure I can still pass 12hr of prime. One thing I wanted to ask about, is my temps being in the low 70s with one core up at 76c. Is that kinda high for the voltage (1.205) especially under water? I just put in a custom loop so I'm new to water cooling but I've seen other people post much lower temps. Do you have any opinions on delidding the CPU? Sorry for all the questions, thanks again!


Both of my chips are dilidded, that is the only way I could reach 4.8 and 5.0 on them. I highly recommend it to anyone who can afford a new chip should the worst happen and your chip is ruined. I did the razor method without any problems:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1309867/short-and-direct-delid-guide-ivy-bridge
http://www.overclock.net/t/1313179/official-delidded-ivy-bridge-club
But there is a new vise and hammer method:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1376206/how-to-delid-your-ivy-bridge-cpu-with-out-a-razor-blade

By using CL ultra or pro on the die most people get a 15 to 25c drop in temps. It makes Ivy a really good chip, but it is not without risks and a decent amount of reading and work.

Before I delidded my 4.8 chip could do 4.7 at 1.35v with a max 88c temps on Prime95 with an H100i. My other chip had a horrible Intel glue problem and temps were going over 90c at below 1.3v. Point being that each Ivy chip is different pre delid because the amount of glue used varies and thus some have ok temps and others have terrible temps.

It is normal to have variation between cores. Even after delidding and doing a good TIM application it is normal to have 5 to 8c difference in max temps between your hottest and coldest core. Your 76c seems high compared to one of my chips and not that bad for my other chip - so unfortunately I can't say if your cooling is doing well or not.

Most people new to this need to spend a few hours testing their cooler mount and TIM application. It took me most of a day to find the best orientation and TIM amount for my cooler. You just have to test and see - you can usually try rotating your cooler in 90 degree steps to see which works best, check your TIM fingerprint each time to see if you have good coverage, and test temps with 15 minutes of Prime95 with 8 in the min and max FFT size.


----------



## Roki977

P8Z77-V is stubborn again. It wont apply multi. I set evrything for x45 but it is at x40 in windows. x40 was last setup after clear cmos and it sticks to it. Bios is newest. OC only works after clear cmos or bios flash. I can change everything but multi. CPU is decent, 4.7 for 27/7 and its not a problem.

I see there is newer bios for download. I will try it.


----------



## DrJeckyl7

Ok, so I was getting some WHEA errors in event viewer, so I upped the voltage to [email protected] and I'm 2 hours into Prime95 so far with no errors at all. I'm testing through the hottest part of the day and with the slight increase in voltage the temps are a little higher...currently between 58 - 63C. Still pretty nice if you ask me. We'll see how it goes. After I hit the 6 hour mark on Prime95 I'll start looking again and should have a good idea if I'm going to make it to my usually 12 to 16 hr test.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roki977*
> 
> P8Z77-V is stubborn again. It wont apply multi. I set evrything for x45 but it is at x40 in windows. x40 was last setup after clear cmos and it sticks to it. Bios is newest. OC only works after clear cmos or bios flash. I can change everything but multi. CPU is decent, 4.7 for 27/7 and its not a problem.
> 
> I see there is newer bios for download. I will try it.


Yep, 1908 should fix that issue for you. I haven't run into it since I switched to the new bios.


----------



## captsbasu

hey just finished a 10 minute test on prime 95 for 4.5ghz @ 1.245V,max temp 87C, safe enough,can I do better with the temps??


----------



## vnaut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> 1.19v sounds rather high. If it were me, I would flash bios, start over to make sure every setting is correct, and keep ram at manufacture's recommendations to see if I could go lower with the vCore. It is hard to say where 4.4 would be, I have seen a consistent .06 extra voltage needed for each multiplier above 4.5 but that doesn't always apply to lower multipliers.


I'll try switching from XMP to manual and putting in stock settings for my RAM. Where in the Event Viewer can I see type of WHEA error?

More specifically, I know where to find the WHEA errors (Applications > Windows > Kernel-WHEA), but at a cursory glance I couldn't find under properties the type.

Also, as an aside, I blue screened almost immediately at [email protected] when I ran P95. I figured this was because of the chip, not RAM settings.


----------



## Boomstick68

I just can't figure this ivy bridge overclocking out. I had no problems with sandy bridge. I follow the guides but the offset thing is holding me back. If I let the system do the work and just change the mp, 47 for example, the system wants to run the cpu at 1.48v which I know is way too high even on water.. But then I try to offset and I get lost in translation. I just let AI Suite II auto tune to a crappy 4.2. I know I have the hardware for a better OC but I can't figure out this one.


----------



## vnaut

^For you

http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?2162-Overclocking-Using-Offset-Mode-for-CPU-Core-Voltage

Basically you take the VID in CPU-Z (let's say for example that it's 1.4v) and you want your actual vcore to be 1.35. You set offset to -.05.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *captsbasu*
> 
> hey just finished a 10 minute test on prime 95 for 4.5ghz @ 1.245V,max temp 87C, safe enough,can I do better with the temps??


Sorry, not exactly sure what you are asking. 87c is relatively high for temps. You can go up to about 95c just as the guide says, but I like to keep my max stress testing temps for my 24/7 overclock closer to 80c.

You have an H80 cooler right? Those temps seem a little high, might be a poor cooler mount, or just a chip with higher temps because of bad Intel glue application. I would check to see if you could get a better cooler mount or TIM application.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vnaut*
> 
> I'll try switching from XMP to manual and putting in stock settings for my RAM. Where in the Event Viewer can I see type of WHEA error?
> 
> More specifically, I know where to find the WHEA errors (Applications > Windows > Kernel-WHEA), but at a cursory glance I couldn't find under properties the type.
> 
> Also, as an aside, I blue screened almost immediately at [email protected] when I ran P95. I figured this was because of the chip, not RAM settings.


Don't know if it is your ram or anything else, it is just rather high to need almost 1.2v for 4.2. I just thought it was worth starting fresh with everything just to double check.

I have a warning box pop up for anything that shows up under Administrative Events in the Event Viewer which includes any WHEA warnings. Nothing should show up in there, unless you know the cause and know it is not anything significant.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boomstick68*
> 
> I just can't figure this ivy bridge overclocking out. I had no problems with sandy bridge. I follow the guides but the offset thing is holding me back. If I let the system do the work and just change the mp, 47 for example, the system wants to run the cpu at 1.48v which I know is way too high even on water.. But then I try to offset and I get lost in translation. I just let AI Suite II auto tune to a crappy 4.2. I know I have the hardware for a better OC but I can't figure out this one.


It is rather easy if you follow the guide and use the settings. You need to use manual voltage first and find the minimum vCore needed to stabilize your chosen multiplier. Then, when you know you are stable, and know you want that to be your 24/7 overclock you can switch to offset.

Your offset = manual vcore - your most common VID under load.


----------



## vnaut

oldman:

Yeh, it is quite high, unfortunately. I recently flashed Bios so I assume that isn't a source of error. However, I'm quite happy with 4.2Ghz, even with such a moderate voltage.

Also, my WHEA error description:

"A corrected hardware error has occurred.

Reported by component: Processor Core
Error Source: Corrected Machine Check
Error Type: Internal parity error
Processor ID: 0

The details view of this entry contains further information."

Definitely an error associated with OC


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vnaut*
> 
> oldman:
> 
> Yeh, it is quite high, unfortunately. I recently flashed Bios so I assume that isn't a source of error. However, I'm quite happy with 4.2Ghz, even with such a moderate voltage.
> 
> Also, my WHEA error description:
> 
> "A corrected hardware error has occurred.
> 
> Reported by component: Processor Core
> Error Source: Corrected Machine Check
> Error Type: Internal parity error
> Processor ID: 0
> 
> The details view of this entry contains further information."
> 
> Definitely an error associated with OC


If that voltage is the best your chip can do then as long as you are happy with your multiplier and are stable, that is all that matters.

With Ivy chips any WHEA logger 19 warning is the chip basically stopping because it thinks it made a mistake and having to redo it. It shows your oc is not stable and is usually remedied with more vCore. They can be generated by stress testing, games, or other programs so you have to watch for them even after you pass the Prime95 testing.


----------



## BigdaddyQc

what are WHEA errors ?!


----------



## DrJeckyl7

Alright...6 hours of Prime95 while encoding a video for the last hour and no WHEA errors [email protected] and temps not rising above 63C. Looks like I got lucky.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigdaddyQc*
> 
> what are WHEA errors ?!


windows error logs


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigdaddyQc*
> 
> what are WHEA errors ?!


Click the start button, type in Event, you will see a choice for Event Viewer. Open that, click Custom Views on the left, then click Administrative Events. You should know why any event shows up in there and whether it is important or not. The one thing that shows up that we know shows your oc is unstable is a WHEA-Logger Warning event id 19 for an Internal Parity Check. If you get one of those while your Ivy chip is overclocked then it usually means you need more vCore.


----------



## DrJeckyl7

Hey Dubbed...what did you end up doing with your Z77 Sabertooth. Did you keep it and bare with the memory issue or did you get another board?


----------



## CrayonofDoom

So, following everything here (adjusting multiplyer and VCC) I'm getting a MACHINE_CHECK_EXCEPTION, code 0x0000009c. The list of exceptions I've seen says: "0x9C = QPI/VTT most likely, but increasing vcore has helped in some instances"

My RAM is at it's listed timings and speed. I'm on a 3770k @ 4.5GHz, vcore at 1.26V.

This guide has no mention of modifying QPI or VTT, so should I try an increased vcore to see if it fixes this issue?


----------



## DrJeckyl7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrayonofDoom*
> 
> So, following everything here (adjusting multiplyer and VCC) I'm getting a MACHINE_CHECK_EXCEPTION, code 0x0000009c. The list of exceptions I've seen says: "0x9C = QPI/VTT most likely, but increasing vcore has helped in some instances"
> 
> My RAM is at it's listed timings and speed. I'm on a 3770k @ 4.5GHz, vcore at 1.26V.
> 
> This guide has no mention of modifying QPI or VTT, so should I try an increased vcore to see if it fixes this issue?


That's definitely a processor related error. I'd bump up the vcore a little and try again, just make sure to watch the temps of course.


----------



## BigdaddyQc

Daaaaaamn!!! 
i wish i had known that before lol
i have a ton of warnings and errors.. i hope i didnt screw up too badly.
most recent ones were 19s, every few seconds lol (while i was running prime im guessing)
bumped up the voltage to 1.2v at 4.2ghz on my i5 3570k..
got no errors while running prime for 5 minutes but stopped cuz the temps were too high for my taste.

here are some of the IDs i got

2
11
20
27
52
80
1000
1002
1008
1014
1015
1530
6004
6005
6006
7031
7043
10006
10010
11609

Thx a lot for the info, will definitly keep an eye on those errors..
maybe set up messages for the ones i know what to do about it

this viewer looks a lot like aida64, i downloaded it but never really got a chance to look into it
does it work the same?! should i use it

Edit: sorry i meant to quote the justanoldman


----------



## bobsaget541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Sorry for all the trouble. I know it can be frustrating, but the good news you had 4.5 stable at a low voltage. With all the instabilities and blue screens something could have become corrupted. If you can go 12+ hours of Prime95 with 90% ram usage and zero Event Viewer occurrences with 4.5 at 1.205v then 4.6 should not be a problem. It might need a little more than 1.27 but you should still be able to do it.
> 
> I don't have win8 like you, but I know a lot of BSODs can cause operating system problems, and overclockers are known to do a fresh install when a lot of instabilities have been created. That is one of the reasons I actually like working backwards with voltage whenever possible. Are you doing something with Ready Boost, I think that error is related to that?


So now at 6 hours of prime using my previously stable settings for 4.5 I'm getting an error on worker #8. Should I re-flash my bios or am I looking at needing to do an os re-install (probably refresh since I'm on windows 8).


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrJeckyl7*
> 
> Hey Dubbed...what did you end up doing with your Z77 Sabertooth. Did you keep it and bare with the memory issue or did you get another board?


same crap board.


----------



## Solonowarion

So I know the Z77 Sabertooth isnt that great of an ocing board.
I am at 5 ghz with 1.528 volts. Wanted to try for 5.1. When i up the volts more windows will boot normaly but without aero and some other features. Is my board just at its limit?


----------



## DrJeckyl7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solonowarion*
> 
> So I know the Z77 Sabertooth isnt that great of an ocing board.
> I am at 5 ghz with 1.528 volts. Wanted to try for 5.1. When i up the volts more windows will boot normaly but without aero and some other features. Is my board just at its limit?


At 1.528 you are farther than I would go in respect to voltage. What are your temps at that voltage/OC?


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrayonofDoom*
> 
> So, following everything here (adjusting multiplyer and VCC) I'm getting a MACHINE_CHECK_EXCEPTION, code 0x0000009c. The list of exceptions I've seen says: "0x9C = QPI/VTT most likely, but increasing vcore has helped in some instances"
> 
> My RAM is at it's listed timings and speed. I'm on a 3770k @ 4.5GHz, vcore at 1.26V.
> 
> This guide has no mention of modifying QPI or VTT, so should I try an increased vcore to see if it fixes this issue?


My firs chip needed 1.33v for 4.5, there are others that need over 1.35v for it, so I would try upping vCore a little until it is stable, temps permitting.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigdaddyQc*
> 
> Daaaaaamn!!!
> i wish i had known that before lol
> ...


Many of the errors and warnings in Event Viewer are about missing drivers, or having something enabled like Bluetooth or wireless that you aren't actually using. It can take quite a bit of time googling them all to try to track down what is causing them.

Many are just telling you something you already know like you just had a bsod, or a program hung, your internet stopped for a second etc. You just have to take the time to learn what they are and which ones mean something and which ones you don't have to worry about. You can use Aida as well, it is up to you.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobsaget541*
> 
> So now at 6 hours of prime using my previously stable settings for 4.5 I'm getting an error on worker #8. Should I re-flash my bios or am I looking at needing to do an os re-install (probably refresh since I'm on windows 8).


I was afraid of that. Normally I would recommend something less drastic, but since you can't seem to get 4.6 or 4.7 at any normal voltage and now 4.5 is not working as it was, my non expert guess is that all those BSODs played havoc with your os. A fresh install, and a bios reflash of the newest bios is your only way to be sure. Make sure you go back to F5 defaults before installing windows again. So I would clear cmos, reflash bios, go to F5 defaults, then do a fresh windows install. Then try 4.5 again.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solonowarion*
> 
> So I know the Z77 Sabertooth isnt that great of an ocing board.
> I am at 5 ghz with 1.528 volts. Wanted to try for 5.1. When i up the volts more windows will boot normaly but without aero and some other features. Is my board just at its limit?


1.52+ voltage is high, there are very few people brave enough to run that 24/7, and who have the cooling to keep day to day temps below 60c. I honestly can't say if it is your board or your chip. I had no trouble getting to 5.0 on my good chip but then hit a wall for 5.1 since I don't want to run 1.5v.


----------



## BigdaddyQc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Many of the errors and warnings in Event Viewer are about missing drivers, or having something enabled like Bluetooth or wireless that you aren't actually using. It can take quite a bit of time googling them all to try to track down what is causing them.
> 
> Many are just telling you something you already know like you just had a bsod, or a program hung, your internet stopped for a second etc. You just have to take the time to learn what they are and which ones mean something and which ones you don't have to worry about. You can use Aida as well, it is up to you.


yes i spent the last hour or so doing that, turns out theyre mostly all meaningless lol
is there a way to delete these events? in event viewer or aida64.. ive been looking for a while but i cant find out how


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigdaddyQc*
> 
> yes i spent the last hour or so doing that, turns out theyre mostly all meaningless lol
> is there a way to delete these events? in event viewer or aida64.. ive been looking for a while but i cant find out how


I don't think you can delete them from Administrative Events view, but if you drill down in the applications and services you can click on Clear Log on the right.


----------



## Solonowarion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrJeckyl7*
> 
> At 1.528 you are farther than I would go in respect to voltage. What are your temps at that voltage/OC?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> 1.52+ voltage is high, there are very few people brave enough to run that 24/7, and who have the cooling to keep day to day temps below 60c. I honestly can't say if it is your board or your chip. I had no trouble getting to 5.0 on my good chip but then hit a wall for 5.1 since I don't want to run 1.5v.


First pic is with just a slim swiftech 240 rad since I am repainting my 360.
Second with both rads.
Playing BF3 and other games I never go above 5deg.
So far I am very happy with temps. This is my 24/7 oc. ( 2 months so far)


----------



## BenchAndGames

What is it the *BSOD code 0x7f* ?

This happening playing Medal of Honor Warfighter, freeze screen, sound freeze and show me this BSOD code !!!

In the WEAH errors say Kernel-Power.

I have a 4.4 Ghz, stable of 12+ hours Prime95, 11+ hours memory memtest86 !!!
314.22 WHQL ( GTX 680 SLI )

So ???


----------



## DrJeckyl7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solonowarion*
> 
> First pic is with just a slim swiftech 240 rad since I am repainting my 360.
> Second with both rads.
> Playing BF3 and other games I never go above 5deg.
> So far I am very happy with temps. This is my 24/7 oc. ( 2 months so far)


The first picture without your second RAD has temps higher than I would run 24/7. I like to keep mine in the low to mid 60's for 24/7 operation. The second shot you took, I'm guessing is with the second RAD. Those temps are much better. As long as your comfortable with the temps and performance, that's all that's important. You also need to take into consideration your upgrade schedule and how long you plan to keep the processor you have since the higher voltage of course will degrade the life of it. If you plan on keeping it 5 years I'd say don't run it that high, but if you're a fast upgrader than you will change out the CPU before you would feel any differences in performance.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BenchAndGames*
> 
> What is it the *BSOD code 0x7f* ?
> 
> This happening playing Medal of Honor Warfighter, freeze screen, sound freeze and show me this BSOD code !!!
> 
> In the WEAH errors say Kernel-Power.
> 
> I have a 4.4 Ghz, stable of 12+ hours Prime95, 11+ hours memory memtest86 !!!
> 314.22 WHQL ( GTX 680 SLI )
> 
> So ???


That error is normal a hardware failure error....memory being the usual culprit. But since OC'ing runs the CPU outside its rated specs, this causes some of these errors to pop up. A small increase in vcore might do the trick. Remember, the mem controller is in the CPU now, so some of those memory related errors could also be your CPU not handling the memory transport correctly. Try uping the vcore and of course watch your temps.


----------



## Boomstick68

Looks like mine wants 1.38v to run at 4.6. I have it set to manual not offset. I did a quick 2hr. P95 and my temps peaked at 81. I will do a long run in with p95 to make sure she's good.


----------



## shizwack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Sorry, I went to sleep and I couldn't reply to you guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good job. It seems like your OC is getting better and you're getting the hang of everything!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About the size of an uncooked rice grain in the middle. If you think it's too small, it's perfect. Too much thermal paste makes temps worse.


First of all, I just want to thank you for the guide. It has helped me SO much. I am finally getting good at OCing my 3770K. Just ripping through these forms at work, beginning to end because I have the time.









Just wanted to comment on the "grain of rice" statement. I agree, absolutely, but I'm a spreader. Nice grain of rice in the center of the chip and spread it out all even... It's how I have always done it and it seems to work for me. On that note, I probably use a cooked grain (at the least).







I have reseated my h100i several times already... Mostly out of curiosity...

And speaking of the H100i. The amount of stock TIM Corsair provides on the copper when you buy a new one seems to be quite thick... Yet, reviews on temps with this stock TIM always seemed to be good. I don't even have my cooked grain spread that thick. (I'm using Noctua NH-14 - or whatever the heck their TIM is called).


----------



## shizwack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> You should be stable and done for 4.5GHz. The settings in my guide provide that you already are going to get the lowest possible vcore. You could lower PLL up to 1.5000 to lower temps, but that's about it.


Hey Swag,

Just a question about PLL... I'm just wondering the benefits and hindrances of having a low PLL (1.5000?) to a high PLL (1.8000?) - what constitutes this? Let's say I am running 1.245 at 4.5, no offsets, I set my PLL to whatever your guide states. 1.7? I'm just wondering, if I increase my clock and voltage would that typically allow me to lower my PLL to save on heat? Or should you typically increase your PLL as per your clocks and voltage?


----------



## Boomstick68

I was able to lower my vcore to 1.35. I feel much better about that. And yes, a big THANK YOU for putting up the guides and tips. Without guys like you guys like me would be in the dark forever about these things.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solonowarion*
> 
> First pic is with just a slim swiftech 240 rad since I am repainting my 360.
> Second with both rads.
> Playing BF3 and other games I never go above 5deg.
> So far I am very happy with temps. This is my 24/7 oc. ( 2 months so far)


You have very good temps no question, and that helps a lot. I don't think you will have a problem with 1.52v and those temps if you use your rig in an average manner. I was commenting that you will probably need over 1.6v to go to 5.1 and that is too much for most people.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BenchAndGames*
> 
> What is it the *BSOD code 0x7f* ?
> 
> This happening playing Medal of Honor Warfighter, freeze screen, sound freeze and show me this BSOD code !!!
> 
> In the WEAH errors say Kernel-Power.
> 
> I have a 4.4 Ghz, stable of 12+ hours Prime95, 11+ hours memory memtest86 !!!
> 314.22 WHQL ( GTX 680 SLI )
> 
> So ???


BSOD codes are always hard to pinpoint exactly. As had been posted the first thing to try is bumping up vCore to test if that works. I almost always have stress testing failures in the 12 to 24 hour range, so finding your 12 hour minimum vCore then needing to go up one or two notches is not unusual. Any more than that though might mean something else is amiss. It could be caused by your gpu too, especially if it is oced.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shizwack*
> 
> Hey Swag,
> 
> Just a question about PLL... I'm just wondering the benefits and hindrances of having a low PLL (1.5000?) to a high PLL (1.8000?) - what constitutes this? Let's say I am running 1.245 at 4.5, no offsets, I set my PLL to whatever your guide states. 1.7? I'm just wondering, if I increase my clock and voltage would that typically allow me to lower my PLL to save on heat? Or should you typically increase your PLL as per your clocks and voltage?


Not sure when Swag will post, since he said recently he is busy with school so I will chime in on this.
I have tried to play with PLL a little and didn't see much difference in the 1.6 to 1.8 range. I have seen people post that it made no difference to their oc or temps either so they don't really do much with it. Others have said they get better results by testing their oc with different levels. You are not going to hurt anything by testing the 1.5 to 1.8 range, so feel free. I would however try to follow the guide first, get a level stable, then test PLL to see if it make a difference.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boomstick68*
> 
> I was able to lower my vcore to 1.35. I feel much better about that. And yes, a big THANK YOU for putting up the guides and tips. Without guys like you guys like me would be in the dark forever about these things.


Nice job, that is not a bad vCore for 4.6. When you know you are as stable as possible with a minimum vCore, and you want to keep that multiplier for 24/7 then you can switch to offset if you want.


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shizwack*
> 
> Hey Swag,
> 
> Just a question about PLL... I'm just wondering the benefits and hindrances of having a low PLL (1.5000?) to a high PLL (1.8000?) - what constitutes this? Let's say I am running 1.245 at 4.5, no offsets, I set my PLL to whatever your guide states. 1.7? I'm just wondering, if I increase my clock and voltage would that typically allow me to lower my PLL to save on heat? Or should you typically increase your PLL as per your clocks and voltage?


From what I have read ,which there not a lot info on this the CPU PLL has to do with being able to boot and support higher multipliers , so the higher you go the more you would need a higher PLL (that is just general statement ) .

If your running stock speeds 38x then you could probably get away with low values and if your going for 5.0 (50x) then you probably need more though even here I think this applies more to sandy bridge than Ivy bridge .


----------



## Chunin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shizwack*
> 
> Hey Swag,
> 
> Just a question about PLL... I'm just wondering the benefits and hindrances of having a low PLL (1.5000?) to a high PLL (1.8000?) - what constitutes this? Let's say I am running 1.245 at 4.5, no offsets, I set my PLL to whatever your guide states. 1.7? I'm just wondering, if I increase my clock and voltage would that typically allow me to lower my PLL to save on heat? Or should you typically increase your PLL as per your clocks and voltage?


Id also like to know what it exactly does and if anything. Ive tried different numbers in there and nothing seem to have changed no matter what i put there. 1.6V - 1.65V - 1.7V and 1.8V, used them all and nothing changed for me and my 4.5 Ghz, needed the same voltage and the temps were the same.


----------



## justanoldman

In addition to my previous post on the last page addressing CPU PLL, I would just like to link a quote from FtW420 who is a very well respected mod and benching expert:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1313179/official-delidded-ivy-bridge-club/13480#post_19488114
"I've played with lowering cpu pll but saw no no point in it, didn't make anything more stable, didn't make a difference for temps, didn't seem top make a difference to anything. I pretty much just leave it alone except for ln2, where I do play with raised pll voltage a bit."
So, as I posted previously, you can try it out within the safe range, you might get some benefit in slightly more stability or slightly lower temps, but don't be surprised if it doesn't make much difference.


----------



## Chunin

Then what i learned from my own experience can be signed with his words. Thanks.


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> In addition to my previous post on the last page addressing CPU PLL, I would just like to link a quote from FtW420 who is a very well respected mod and benching expert:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1313179/official-delidded-ivy-bridge-club/13480#post_19488114
> "I've played with lowering cpu pll but saw no no point in it, didn't make anything more stable, didn't make a difference for temps, didn't seem top make a difference to anything. I pretty much just leave it alone except for ln2, where I do play with raised pll voltage a bit."
> So, as I posted previously, you can try it out within the safe range, you might get some benefit in slightly more stability or slightly lower temps, but don't be surprised if it doesn't make much difference.


Yes, I tried lowering it just to see if it lowered temps , at time I don't even think i OC, , anyway I could not see any change so I put it back to auto (1.8v ) on Asus P8Z77V-PRO .
FWIW , I tried from 1.6v to 1.8v ,seemed same results in this range .


----------



## BigdaddyQc

H40 vs Hyper 212 evo?!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigdaddyQc*
> 
> H40 vs Hyper 212 evo?!


I've heard great results from the 212 - haven't heard much about the H40 in fact


----------



## BigdaddyQc

my ivy is running hot on the stock cooler so i was wondering which is best considering i have great airflow in my case.. someone at work wants to sell me a brand new H40 for 30$.. and the hyper evo is 36$ but if i stick another fan on it i fell it would be better than the h40. what do you guys think? idk about the price really.. its just for a few months untill i delid and get an h100


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigdaddyQc*
> 
> my ivy is running hot on the stock cooler so i was wondering which is best considering i have great airflow in my case.. someone at work wants to sell me a brand new H40 for 30$.. and the hyper evo is 36$ but if i stick another fan on it i fell it would be better than the h40. what do you guys think? idk about the price really.. its just for a few months untill i delid and get an h100


Never even heard of H40 but the lower end water coolers are not that great , the newer ones are better H80i , H90 H100i etc would probably be better than evo

Do you have evo now ?
If you already have Hpyer212 evo I would not switch unless you moved to H80i or up .

Please put your system HW in sig so we can see what your system is .


----------



## BigdaddyQc

awesome ty, will do when i get home. gave him back his cooler and im getting an evo later tonite!


----------



## DrJeckyl7

Alright...update...currently running [email protected] vcore and 6 hours into Prime95 and clean so far. Temps went as high as 75 earlier in the day, but now staying between 67 - 71C. I'm in a hot climate and temps are getting high for the voltage I'm running. I might reseat the block after this is all done.


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigdaddyQc*
> 
> my ivy is running hot on the stock cooler so i was wondering which is best considering i have great airflow in my case.. someone at work wants to sell me a brand new H40 for 30$.. and the hyper evo is 36$ but if i stick another fan on it i fell it would be better than the h40. what do you guys think? idk about the price really.. its just for a few months untill i delid and get an h100


I have seen reviews that show the Evo/212+ with a push pull config showing almost zero gain from a one fan setup. On that note, what would be the next significant step up from a 212+ as far as air cooling goes? I imagine a H100i would be a good jump but I'm not sure I want water yet/at all.


----------



## Solonowarion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrJeckyl7*
> 
> Alright...update...currently running [email protected] vcore and 6 hours into Prime95 and clean so far. Temps went as high as 75 earlier in the day, but now staying between 67 - 71C. I'm in a hot climate and temps are getting high for the voltage I'm running. I might reseat the block after this is all done.


thats sounds like it could potentially be a golden chip you have there. i5 or i7. im on my phone


----------



## DrJeckyl7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solonowarion*
> 
> thats sounds like it could potentially be a golden chip you have there. i5 or i7. im on my phone


Yup, I can't believe the performance so far! It's a i7-3770K...


----------



## dbtenken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrJeckyl7*
> 
> Yup, I can't believe the performance so far!
> It's a i7-3770K...


Can you post a screenshot? I'd love to see that, even if it makes me cry over my chip lol.


----------



## DrJeckyl7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dbtenken*
> 
> Can you post a screenshot? I'd love to see that, even if it makes me cry over my chip lol.


Sure thing, here ya go...although when I went to go take the screenshots I noticed the temps to be higher now. Anyways, here ya go...


----------



## DrJeckyl7

I'll pose some pics of the completed build as soon as I get the rest of my sleeving and cleanup in the case done as well. I have to say, the temps are a little high for the amount of voltage I have running through it. I truly am going to reseat the block at some point.


----------



## vnaut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> I have seen reviews that show the Evo/212+ with a push pull config showing almost zero gain from a one fan setup. On that note, what would be the next significant step up from a 212+ as far as air cooling goes? I imagine a H100i would be a good jump but I'm not sure I want water yet/at all.


Confirmed about the Evo/212 thing. I bought a replica fan of the 212 fan and ran push pull. I would say my cpu reads 1c lower at times, however, the fan was $10. Not worth it.


----------



## darkphantom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrJeckyl7*
> 
> Sure thing, here ya go...although when I went to go take the screenshots I noticed the temps to be higher now. Anyways, here ya go...


Oh my god! *drools* I was getting 4.4 @ 1.17v


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrJeckyl7*
> 
> Sure thing, here ya go...although when I went to go take the screenshots I noticed the temps to be higher now. Anyways, here ya go...


If that's true, its beyond golden, you should be at 50x minimum! However don't be suprised if it hits a major wall and all of a sudden needs a ton more voltage for the next bump in multi. Ivy's weird like that.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrJeckyl7*
> 
> I'll pose some pics of the completed build as soon as I get the rest of my sleeving and cleanup in the case done as well. I have to say, the temps are a little high for the amount of voltage I have running through it. I truly am going to reseat the block at some point.


6ghz @ 1.55v delidded is what I expect next


----------



## bobsaget541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> My firs chip needed 1.33v for 4.5, there are others that need over 1.35v for it, so I would try upping vCore a little until it is stable, temps permitting.
> Many of the errors and warnings in Event Viewer are about missing drivers, or having something enabled like Bluetooth or wireless that you aren't actually using. It can take quite a bit of time googling them all to try to track down what is causing them.
> 
> Many are just telling you something you already know like you just had a bsod, or a program hung, your internet stopped for a second etc. You just have to take the time to learn what they are and which ones mean something and which ones you don't have to worry about. You can use Aida as well, it is up to you.
> I was afraid of that. Normally I would recommend something less drastic, but since you can't seem to get 4.6 or 4.7 at any normal voltage and now 4.5 is not working as it was, my non expert guess is that all those BSODs played havoc with your os. A fresh install, and a bios reflash of the newest bios is your only way to be sure. Make sure you go back to F5 defaults before installing windows again. So I would clear cmos, reflash bios, go to F5 defaults, then do a fresh windows install. Then try 4.5 again.
> 1.52+ voltage is high, there are very few people brave enough to run that 24/7, and who have the cooling to keep day to day temps below 60c. I honestly can't say if it is your board or your chip. I had no trouble getting to 5.0 on my good chip but then hit a wall for 5.1 since I don't want to run 1.5v.


Ok, re-flashed the bios and ran prime for 18 hours without errors at 4.5ghz with 1.205 volts. Am I good at this point to try for 4.7 again, or do you think an os re-install is still necessary? Thanks!


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobsaget541*
> 
> Ok, re-flashed the bios and ran prime for 18 hours without errors at 4.5ghz with 1.205 volts. Am I good at this point to try for 4.7 again, or do you think an os re-install is still necessary? Thanks!


No stopped workers, no WHEA warnings, or any other problems/instabilities? If so, I would leave it a 4.5 for just a bit and try all your programs and games to see if you can do everything with no instabilities or WHEA. Basically you just want to double check that Prime95 stable is really stable for you. After that I would try 4.6, you don't want to start getting BSOD again by jumping to 4.7.


----------



## Matt607

If i did the 8-8 custom test for max cpu stress it would do 1.344 but for blend it was doing 1.352. sometimes it would drop to 1.344 for a few seconds then go back up.


----------



## bobsaget541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> No stopped workers, no WHEA warnings, or any other problems/instabilities? If so, I would leave it a 4.5 for just a bit and try all your programs and games to see if you can do everything with no instabilities or WHEA. Basically you just want to double check that Prime95 stable is really stable for you. After that I would try 4.6, you don't want to start getting BSOD again by jumping to 4.7.


Yeah no errors at all. Good call though, better safe than sorry. BTW after reading through those threads you posted on delidding I couldn't help but order a vise and some clu haha. I plan to delid this weekend, so after that I'll try for 4.6 and see what happens.


----------



## BenchAndGames

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrJeckyl7*
> 
> Sure thing, here ya go...although when I went to go take the screenshots I noticed the temps to be higher now. Anyways, here ya go...


Golden chip, but in 8 seconds 78ºC with 1.18v ......thats it incredible hot !!!


----------



## Chunin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BenchAndGames*
> 
> Golden chip, but in 8 seconds 78ºC with 1.18v ......thats it incredible hot !!!


I think he just had it start running hence the 8 seconds. Do notice how Core Temp shows 83C max. He probably already had Prime 95 running for a while before he run Real Temp.


----------



## DrJeckyl7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> If that's true, its beyond golden, you should be at 50x minimum! However don't be suprised if it hits a major wall and all of a sudden needs a ton more voltage for the next bump in multi. Ivy's weird like that.


Yup, I'm expecting to hit that wall at anything over what I have it at now. We'll see what happens.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> 6ghz @ 1.55v delidded is what I expect next


Hahaha...it's very tempting! I just need to keep those temps down









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BenchAndGames*
> 
> Golden chip, but in 8 seconds 78ºC with 1.18v ......thats it incredible hot !!!


Those temps were actually at about the 9 or 10 hour mark on Prime95. I had just reopened RealTemp, so that's why you see that time. Look at CoreTemp tha's open in that window as well and look at the min. You'll see it shows where it started in respect to temp. Even though I'm in a hot climate, I think I can get better temps than that. I'll have to play around with the air flow a little and reseat the block.


----------



## DrJeckyl7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunin*
> 
> I think he just had it start running hence the 8 seconds. Do notice how Core Temp shows 83C max. He probably already had Prime 95 running for a while before he run Real Temp.


Yup, that's dead on Chunin


----------



## DrJeckyl7

Alright, so I reseated the block and the temps looked much better at first, but have risen pretty much to where they were before. Although Prime95 run for 14 hours ended up stable at those temps and at the previous overlock and voltage. I think I'm getting a build up of hot air in the case over time, which could mean I have too much positive pressure in the case. I might need to reverse one of the case fans and make it an exhaust fan. I have 2 intake fans in the front of the case, 2 intake fans on the left side of the case (window side), 1 intake fan on the right side of the case (blowing on back of mobo towards top of case -this is the one I was thinking of making an exhaust instead), 1 exhaust on the back of the case, 1 exhaust on the top of the case. Also, I'm wondering if the Yate Loon mediums are enough to push through my RAD. Let me know if you guys have any suggestions.


----------



## saint19

Very nice guide, just for reference. I set my 3770K at 1.6V on air for 5GHz and it's enough stable for all 3D and 2D banchs....I know, it's very high for only 5GHz but was only using multiplier, with this guide lets see what I can do.


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> I have seen reviews that show the Evo/212+ with a push pull config showing almost zero gain from a one fan setup. On that note, what would be the next significant step up from a 212+ as far as air cooling goes? I imagine a H100i would be a good jump but I'm not sure I want water yet/at all.


As far as air cooling goes I would most definetly go with the Noctua NH-D14. It's pretty on-par with the H100i.


----------



## saint19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> As far as air cooling goes I would most definetly go with the Noctua NH-D14. It's pretty on-par with the H100i.


I would partially agree, the Noctua is very good but for mobos like V Gene is very big and in that case I would go with the H100i. Even in my case, with a V6GT in the same mobo, a GTX 680 Lightning fit in the 1st PCI-E slot very adjusted and 1st RAM slot can't be used.


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saint19*
> 
> I would partially agree, the Noctua is very good but for mobos like V Gene is very big and in that case I would go with the H100i. Even in my case, with a V6GT in the same mobo, a GTX 680 Lightning fit in the 1st PCI-E slot very adjusted and 1st RAM slot can't be used.


Well you can use the 1st RAM slot, but you would need to take out the dremel and cut a few fins off. I had the Noctua NH-D14, but then I bought an ASUS MVE and wanted to actually be able to see my motherboard through the window on my Phantom 820 so I just sold it and bought an H100i. Going to go to a custom loop ASAP though. My 7950's are so thirsty. They need water


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrJeckyl7*
> 
> Alright, so I reseated the block and the temps looked much better at first, but have risen pretty much to where they were before. Although Prime95 run for 14 hours ended up stable at those temps and at the previous overlock and voltage. I think I'm getting a build up of hot air in the case over time, which could mean I have too much positive pressure in the case. I might need to reverse one of the case fans and make it an exhaust fan. I have 2 intake fans in the front of the case, 2 intake fans on the left side of the case (window side), 1 intake fan on the right side of the case (blowing on back of mobo towards top of case -this is the one I was thinking of making an exhaust instead), 1 exhaust on the back of the case, 1 exhaust on the top of the case. Also, I'm wondering if the Yate Loon mediums are enough to push through my RAD. Let me know if you guys have any suggestions.


Excuse me if this has been clarified earlier but you aren't de-lidded yet right? Do you plan to? ( I would hope so with that chip!) And you should also fill out your sig rig form so we can see your hardware to better serve you. You should also submit your 14 hour run + screen shots to the Ivy Stable Club. You might have the best chip on the chart.

According to this you have the best 4.7 GHz chip beat by a mile!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> As far as air cooling goes I would most definetly go with the Noctua NH-D14. It's pretty on-par with the H100i.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saint19*
> 
> I would partially agree, the Noctua is very good but for mobos like V Gene is very big and in that case I would go with the H100i. Even in my case, with a V6GT in the same mobo, a GTX 680 Lightning fit in the 1st PCI-E slot very adjusted and 1st RAM slot can't be used.


I would probably go that route but the increased weight of the cooler over the 212+/Evo bugs me a little. And if I'm going to spend almost $100 on a superb air cooler, shouldn't I just go with H100i since I have the case that was designed to accommodate it?


----------



## justanoldman

^ I would like to see someone on the Ivy Stable chart with a 5.2, 24 hour run. I am on there at 5.0, and the highest is a little over 5.1 for 12 hours. DrJeckyl might have the first chip that can do it.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> ^ I would like to see someone on the Ivy Stable chart with a 5.2, 24 hour run. I am on there at 5.0, and the highest is a little over 5.1 for 12 hours. DrJeckyl might have the first chip that can do it.


In june, after exams and handing in dissertations etc - I might try and hit 4.8ghz at around 1.5v
Might do a "suicide" run at 1.55V see what's the max GHZ I can get out of my chip.
I won't be passing 1.55v though. Safety first.


----------



## DrJeckyl7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> Excuse me if this has been clarified earlier but you aren't de-lidded yet right? Do you plan to? ( I would hope so with that chip!) And you should also fill out your sig rig form so we can see your hardware to better serve you. You should also submit your 14 hour run + screen shots to the Ivy Stable Club. You might have the best chip on the chart.
> 
> According to this you have the best 4.7 GHz chip beat by a mile!
> 
> 
> I would probably go that route but the increased weight of the cooler over the 212+/Evo bugs me a little. And if I'm going to spend almost $100 on a superb air cooler, shouldn't I just go with H100i since I have the case that was designed to accommodate it?


I haven't delidded, currently running on water. My build should be under my profile with all the items listed. Please let me know if you can't see it. As for the chip, I knew it was a good one, but I didn't realize it was THAT good. The only concern I have right now is that even though I'm stable at such a low voltage, for some reason my temps are higher than they should be for this voltage. Maybe that's the trade off for me on this chip...low voltage, higher than normal temps.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> ^ I would like to see someone on the Ivy Stable chart with a 5.2, 24 hour run. I am on there at 5.0, and the highest is a little over 5.1 for 12 hours. DrJeckyl might have the first chip that can do it.


I think it would be possible on this chip, if I could only keep the temps low. I've read a few delidding guides and browsed through some forums with people discussing it and the results. I'll have to confess it's a little scary the idea of taking a knife to the chip. I can't believe Intel moved away from soldering the IHS. Anyways, in respect to delidding, I see some people reglueing the heat spreader back on and some just putting back on with no glue and letting the pressure from the block hold it in place. Any suggestions on this? Also, any suggestions on the air flow in the case? There has to be some reason for the high temps and I can't imagine it being all the chip.


----------



## Chunin

We cant see your rig in your sig. Its only visible once we go to your profile which is a hassle


----------



## DrJeckyl7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunin*
> 
> We cant see your rig in your sig. Its only visible once we go to your profile which is a hassle


Ok, just added it







...if you look under the custom loop entry, you'll see the details of the fans, their use and everything else in there as well.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrJeckyl7*
> 
> I think it would be possible on this chip, if I could only keep the temps low. I've read a few delidding guides and browsed through some forums with people discussing it and the results. I'll have to confess it's a little scary the idea of taking a knife to the chip. I can't believe Intel moved away from soldering the IHS. Anyways, in respect to delidding, I see some people reglueing the heat spreader back on and some just putting back on with no glue and letting the pressure from the block hold it in place. Any suggestions on this? Also, any suggestions on the air flow in the case? There has to be some reason for the high temps and I can't imagine it being all the chip.


Even with delidding you want good cooling for Ivy. To keep the temps down with higher voltage most are using a high end air or water cooler with a delidded chip. I didn't glue either of my IHS back, I don't see the point, but there are some that do. If you need to go back and redo the TIM application on the die with a reglued chip then you have to deal with it again. The clamp of your mobo is really strong and will hold the IHS in place without glue.

Take off both sides of your case, put a floor fan by it if need be, and see how much the cpu temps are affected by case heat vs. the cpu cooler.


----------



## Chunin

All good now. Yes i read about it yesterday, was curious what you are cooling it with ^^


----------



## DrJeckyl7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Even with delidding you want good cooling for Ivy. To keep the temps down with higher voltage most are using a high end air or water cooler with a delidded chip. I didn't glue either of my IHS back, I don't see the point, but there are some that do. If you need to go back and redo the TIM application on the die with a reglued chip then you have to deal with it again. The clamp of your mobo is really strong and will hold the IHS in place without glue.
> 
> Take off both sides of your case, put a floor fan by it if need be, and see how much the cpu temps are affected by case heat vs. the cpu cooler.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunin*
> 
> All good now. Yes i read about it yesterday, was curious what you are cooling it with ^^


From what you can see, I have decent water cooling on this chip already. I definitely think my temps should be lower. Remeber, I am in a hot environment...hot sunny south Florida! haha

I'll take off the sides of the case and see how much affect that has. That will negate the 2 intake fans that blow right onto the mobo, graphics card, and top of the CPU block as well, since they're on the side window. I'll try it out and let you know.


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrJeckyl7*
> 
> I haven't delidded, currently running on water. My build should be under my profile with all the items listed. Please let me know if you can't see it. As for the chip, I knew it was a good one, but I didn't realize it was THAT good. The only concern I have right now is that even though I'm stable at such a low voltage, for some reason my temps are higher than they should be for this voltage. Maybe that's the trade off for me on this chip...low voltage, higher than normal temps.


It's mainly because you're not delidded yet. You have to man, we want to see what that thing can do







. Are you familiar with the vice method of delidding? It's far safer than the razor method and it's quick too. It's been a 100% success rate so far on the forums...

http://www.overclock.net/t/1376206/*how-to-delid-your-ivy-bridge-cpu-with-out-a-razor-blade*


----------



## DrJeckyl7

Bah!...alright, so I took the side of the case off and let it run for a while, then put it back on...did this a few times actually...I didn't see a difference. Although I'm glad it seems like I did well with my airflow design, I was hoping I didn't so I could blame something for my temps. Jayjr1105 will be happy to know this has gotten me closer to delidding, since the only way it seems to get my temps down otherwise would be to add a second RAD or drop my air conditioning much lower


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrJeckyl7*
> 
> Bah!...alright, so I took the side of the case off and let it run for a while, then put it back on...did this a few times actually...I didn't see a difference. Although I'm glad it seems like I did well with my airflow design, I was hoping I didn't so I could blame something for my temps. Jayjr1105 will be happy to know this has gotten me closer to delidding, since the only way it seems to get my temps down otherwise would be to add a second RAD or drop my air conditioning much lower


You realize most people see a 20-30c improvement after delid? It's a must in your situation imo


----------



## tw33k

I sold this chip for a nice profit



The one I bought as a replacement isn't quite as good but still not bad


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> I sold this chip for a nice profit
> 
> 
> 
> The one I bought as a replacement isn't quite as good but still not bad


daaaayyyyym how much did u sell and buy for







?


----------



## tw33k

I paid $350 and sold for $500. The guy I sold to does LN2 and I never will so he'll get more use out of it than I would have.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> I paid $350 and sold for $500. The guy I sold to does LN2 and I never will so he'll get more use out of it than I would have.


wow HAPPY days!


----------



## Boomstick68

Why are some programs not recognizing my OC? Windows still shows stock speed. Cinebench also shows stock speeds. Why is this?


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> wow HAPPY days!


Yeah..not bad. The replacekment chip is pretty decent. I've only just started but got it running @ 4.7GHz 1.272v.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> I paid $350 and sold for $500. The guy I sold to does LN2 and I never will so he'll get more use out of it than I would have.


Wasn't that cpu delidded? & did the ln2 bencher know it?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Wasn't that cpu delidded? & did the ln2 bencher know it?


I'm pretty sure that's why you would pay an even higher premium for it.


----------



## KuuFA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I'm pretty sure that's why you would pay an even higher premium for it.


negatory. Delidding usually nets you a lower LN2 MHZ.

In which he would've paid a lower premium
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boomstick68*
> 
> Why are some programs not recognizing my OC? Windows still shows stock speed. Cinebench also shows stock speeds. Why is this?


I think it has to do with the C1E and E1ST?

Does it show up in cpu-z?


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boomstick68*
> 
> Why are some programs not recognizing my OC? Windows still shows stock speed. Cinebench also shows stock speeds. Why is this?


Cinebench and Windows just show stock numbers, don't pay any attention to those. CPU-Z will show the right one.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KuuFA*
> 
> negatory. Delidding usually nets you a lower LN2 MHZ.
> 
> In which he would've paid a lower premium
> I think it has to do with the C1E and E1ST?
> 
> Does it show up in cpu-z?


ah yes forgot - well pointed out sir!


----------



## DrJeckyl7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> You realize most people see a 20-30c improvement after delid? It's a must in your situation imo


Alright, you'll be happy to know I just ordered some Coollabs liquid ultra and an Indigo Xtreme kit, which can only mean one thing...yup, I'm going to delid. When they arrive I will delid at that time...so you know I blame this all on you!









For now I'll live with my [email protected] vcore


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrJeckyl7*
> 
> Alright, you'll be happy to know I just ordered some Coollabs liquid ultra and an Indigo Xtreme kit, which can only mean one thing...yup, I'm going to delid. When they arrive I will delid at that time...so you know I blame this all on you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For now I'll live with my [email protected] vcore


Why did you order both CLU and Indigo? You should just use CLU. Indigo is too much of a pain to work with and take off.


----------



## DrJeckyl7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> Why did you order both CLU and Indigo? You should just use CLU. Indigo is too much of a pain to work with and take off.


To tell you the truth, it looked crazy interesting!...first time I've ever seen a TIM like it and have never worked with anything like it. You're right though, the CLU is actually a better TIM.


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Wasn't that cpu delidded? & did the ln2 bencher know it?


No..it wasn't de-lidded


----------



## dbtenken

Getting ready to delid mine on Monday when my CLU shows up. Going with the vise method, wish me luck lol.


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dbtenken*
> 
> Getting ready to delid mine on Monday when my CLU shows up. Going with the vise method, wish me luck lol.


Just make sure your vice is solidly bolted down to a heavy table bench. When you hear of people needing to whack it more than 4 times, it's usually because they have a lightweight vice clamped down to a small table. Also, use some blue painters tape or similar so the cpu doesn't go flying.

Good luck!


----------



## BigdaddyQc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigdaddyQc*
> 
> H40 vs Hyper 212 evo?!


Turns out i opted for the nzxt Havik 140... cuz i couldnt find an evo and i didnt want to wait for it to come in the mail.
Awesome temps : )
well much better.. i used to be in the 85-90s after just a few minutes of Prime, now after an hour im still below 60 on most cores !!









cant wait to push this thing and see how far it goes.
I talked to an ingeneer at work about delidding ivys, especialy the part with the vise and hammer loll, his eyes were sparkling haha, i dont think he knew it could be done.
20 minutes later he sends me a picture of 3 delidded processors lmao
he asked what model mine was so he can order one and replace mine with it if the delidding goes wrong









5Ghz here i come !


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> Just make sure your vice is solidly bolted down to a heavy table bench. When you hear of people needing to whack it more than 4 times, it's usually because they have a lightweight vice clamped down to a small table. Also, use some blue painters tape or similar so the cpu doesn't go flying.
> 
> Good luck!


That's exactly why it didn't work for me. The table was not solid enough; it had too much give in it. I should have got someone to push against it maybe.


----------



## hammadj

Hey guys, so I thought I was stable at 4.7 with 1.36v. 24 hour p95 ran fine. I was happy with my chip but when I started playing BioShock I got constant crashes at random. I'm now at 4.6 with 1.385v. Is that still good or should I get another chip?


----------



## Chunin

Why didnt you try 4.6 Ghz / 1.36V first? From my experience above 4.5 Ghz you need around another 0.6-8V to move 100 Mhz up so if you were semi stable at 4.7 Ghz with that voltage the 4.6 Ghz should be 100%. Worth the try in my opinion rather than running lower speed with higher voltage.


----------



## hammadj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunin*
> 
> Why didnt you try 4.6 Ghz / 1.36V first? From my experience above 4.5 Ghz you need around another 0.6-8V to move 100 Mhz up so if you were semi stable at 4.7 Ghz with that voltage the 4.6 Ghz should be 100%. Worth the try in my opinion rather than running lower speed with higher voltage.


I did try it. Rock solid in prime, can't play for 20 minutes in BioShock. After the first crash, I can't even load the game until I restart my computer


----------



## Chunin

Thats weird if youve passed 24 hours of Prime 95 with 4.7 Ghz the 4.6 Ghz should be stable with the same voltage... Is it only the Bioshock? How about the WHEA errors, are there any in your event viewer?


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hammadj*
> 
> Hey guys, so I thought I was stable at 4.7 with 1.36v. 24 hour p95 ran fine. I was happy with my chip but when I started playing BioShock I got constant crashes at random. I'm now at 4.6 with 1.385v. Is that still good or should I get another chip?


When people say "crash" that can mean 10 different things. BSOD, if so which one, desktop freeze, video driver crash, just the game froze, etc. Please let us know exactly what happens, and also if any other game or program creates any issues. Does the higher vCore make the game playable for hours, and any lower vCore automatically crashes something?


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> When people say "crash" that can mean 10 different things. BSOD, if so which one, desktop freeze, video driver crash, just the game froze, etc. Please let us know exactly what happens, and also if any other game or program creates any issues. Does the higher vCore make the game playable for hours, and any lower vCore automatically crashes something?


This... typically for me when I am not quite prime or IBT stable, my games and similar programs like 3DMark run perfectly fine. If you are several hours stable with IBT or Prime yet you're games are still crashing, you're likely looking at an issue somewhere else. This is strictly based off of my personal experience. I have always been able to play games on a quazi-stable overclock knowing I can fine tune the OC later on.


----------



## hammadj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> When people say "crash" that can mean 10 different things. BSOD, if so which one, desktop freeze, video driver crash, just the game froze, etc. Please let us know exactly what happens, and also if any other game or program creates any issues. Does the higher vCore make the game playable for hours, and any lower vCore automatically crashes something?


"BioShock infinite has stopped responding" type of crash. BF3 also does this but to a lesser extent. Raising vcore gets rid of all crashes. BF3 requires less v-core to be stable, BioShock more. Ill check my WHEA logs.


----------



## Chunin

For me it was Crysis 2 i had to up the VCORE for or else itd crash with 4-5 different error messages.


----------



## bmost88

Overclocked successfully using this guide.

Intel Core i7 3770K @ 4.5Ghz 1.312V - Corsair H100 Liquid Cooling
Prime95'd for 30 Mins (no crash)
RealTemp Maximum Temps
82C 87C 83C 84C
16GB DDR3 1600 Corsair Vengance
2 x EVGA GeForce GTX 670 FTW 2GB
ASUS P8Z77-V LK Motherboard
OCZ Vertex 120GB SSD
2TB Seagate SATA 6.0GB/s

Thanks for the guide! Based on the temps and the voltage, should I push the CPU further?


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hammadj*
> 
> "BioShock infinite has stopped responding" type of crash. BF3 also does this but to a lesser extent. Raising vcore gets rid of all crashes. BF3 requires less v-core to be stable, BioShock more. Ill check my WHEA logs.


If raising vCore solves all your problems, then at least you have a way to rectify it. Definitely look back and see if you have any Event Viewer occurrences since you have been using the chip overclock that caused the game crashes. Is your video card overclocked?

If you want to track this down further you will want to try different combinations of things with chip and gpu overclocks. Does any program crash with the chip oc off but gpu oc on, or the other way around, etc.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmost88*
> 
> Overclocked successfully using this guide.
> 
> Intel Core i7 3770K @ 4.5Ghz 1.312V - Corsair H100 Liquid Cooling
> Prime95'd for 30 Mins (no crash)
> RealTemp Maximum Temps
> 82C 87C 83C 84C
> 16GB DDR3 1600 Corsair Vengance
> 2 x EVGA GeForce GTX 670 FTW 2GB
> ASUS P8Z77-V LK Motherboard
> OCZ Vertex 120GB SSD
> 2TB Seagate SATA 6.0GB/s
> 
> Thanks for the guide! Based on the temps and the voltage, should I push the CPU further?


1.312v is not low so without delidding you will be temp limited. 87c is rather high and trying to go to 4.6 will put you well into the 90c which personally I don't think is a good idea. When you say 30 minutes of prime, you mean so far right, you are going to go for 12+ hours, correct?


----------



## hammadj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> If raising vCore solves all your problems, then at least you have a way to rectify it. Definitely look back and see if you have any Event Viewer occurrences since you have been using the chip overclock that caused the game crashes. Is your video card overclocked?
> 
> If you want to track this down further you will want to try different combinations of things with chip and gpu overclocks. Does any program crash with the chip oc off but gpu oc on, or the other way around, etc.


I didnt bother to OC my GPU yet. I am running my spare 660ti on stock clocks because my two 7950's cant fit in my case with the res in. Waiting for the 900D. Will report back after some p95 testing fi there are any WHEA erorrs


----------



## Chunin

If there are any they should already be logged by the system so you can check now if they were the cause of your problems.


----------



## hammadj

OK so I'm at 4.6 with 1.376 v in CPUz. No WHEA from P95 yet. I'll lower voltages a little see what happens


----------



## BigdaddyQc

Hey guys









im stable @ 4,2 with 1.2v using the same settings as in this guide.. ive got some time this week-end so i wanna try and push it more.
quick question tho, in the guide, it says DRAM Voltage: your rated RAM voltage.
how do i find that out? theres white numbers at the left of the box where you put the numbers, should i use this value?
i think i just left it as is.
so assuming i wanna oc as far as i can, do i need to change at some point something other than the multi and voltage?
I tried 43 with the same voltage and it booted fine, a few minutes into prime i got a WHEA 19 event, for which i set a message to up the voltages.
is that correct? 19 always mean to up the voltage?


----------



## enigma7820

If you left.dram.voltage alone the stock voltage will be displayed in your bios next to dram. Also 1.2v is high imo for 4.2 you will prollg be stable at lower voltage for that clock


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigdaddyQc*
> 
> Hey guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im stable @ 4,2 with 1.2v using the same settings as in this guide.. ive got some time this week-end so i wanna try and push it more.
> quick question tho, in the guide, it says DRAM Voltage: your rated RAM voltage.
> how do i find that out? theres white numbers at the left of the box where you put the numbers, should i use this value?
> i think i just left it as is.
> so assuming i wanna oc as far as i can, do i need to change at some point something other than the multi and voltage?
> I tried 43 with the same voltage and it booted fine, a few minutes into prime i got a WHEA 19 event, for which i set a message to up the voltages.
> is that correct? 19 always mean to up the voltage?


WHEA 19 usually means up the voltage, yes. When you see one, there is no point in testing any longer at that vCore, just bump it up one notch and try again.

For your memory, the voltage and timings should be listed on the box and/or on the sticks. You can also look them up on the manufacture's website for your specific sticks. You have your timings listed in your sig, double check that those are correct, and where you got that info should contain your ram voltage. Even Newegg usually lists the voltage and timings for the ram.

The numbers you see listed at the left of where you enter them in bios are just showing where they are now, that is not something to copy over, it is informational.


----------



## BigdaddyQc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *enigma7820*
> 
> If you left.dram.voltage alone the stock voltage will be displayed in your bios next to dram. Also 1.2v is high imo for 4.2 you will prollg be stable at lower voltage for that clock


im going up anyways, as i said i tried 4,3 with 1.2 and got a WHEA error 19 a few minutes into prime so i cranked it up a notch. no error so far
edit i got 3 more whea 19
im at 1.21v, going to crank it up a notch


----------



## BigdaddyQc

maybe v is high cuz im still at stock bios? should i upgrade it?


----------



## hammadj

How about WHEA 20?


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hammadj*
> 
> How about WHEA 20?


Check out this guide. It may be useful for seeing the errors without having to stare at event viewer.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1317335/whea-error-alert-guide-or-how-i-got-out-of-wheaville/0_30


----------



## hammadj

Alright so I lowered voltage a bit. 1.350 in BIOS and 1.368-1.376 in CPU-Z. No WHEA errors with 30 minutes of prime. Cant even load BioShock before it crashes.

Edit: bumped voltage to 1.360 in bios, showing 1.384 in CPU-z. Ran bioshock, so far so good.


----------



## BigdaddyQc

I saw a thread with a list of peoples OCs (Ghz and voltages) but i cant find it anymore, anyone know which one im talking about?
Id like to compare cuz im at 4,5ghz using the settings from this guide and i need 1,32V which seems to be pretty high?
are there ways to fine tune and reduce the vcore?


----------



## Chunin

The he 1GHz Overclock Club and ~: 4GHz Overclock Club :~ both list that info on their first page. As for direct comparison, my 3570K for 4.5 Ghz needs 1.272V. I can boot and do Prime 95 with 4.7 Ghz / 1.38V but my temps hit 103C so its not something i can run for longer than a few minutes hehe.


----------



## worms14

Something needs to happen, so I got rid of good art i5 i7 going on.
I say that stupid, but it's hard, I could not knock it out of your head, so I've got when it comes to pc.
Anyway, I went i7 bad art.
4.4GHz - 1.25V
4.5GHz - 1.33v
4.6GHz - 1.4V
4.7GHz - 1.48v
Would sell him if not for the fact that the IHS removed, so little to lose resale, and the two that I have an eye on selekta i7.
Yet there is hope that in the bios I set something wrong, because even though the z77, it differs from Asus, from Asrock-a, you can look at the settings for 4.7GHz.
Thank you very much.
https://plus.google.com/photos/108760591754351083804/albums/5869228153108429681?authkey=CKGk2MTC7viRxgE

Even screen with oc 4.7GHz, vid is high, years between 1.2960 and 1.3010 v, it's probably not bode well, and nothing it does not squeeze.
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/705/47ghzihswymianapastyble.jpg/


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigdaddyQc*
> 
> I saw a thread with a list of peoples OCs (Ghz and voltages) but i cant find it anymore, anyone know which one im talking about?
> Id like to compare cuz im at 4,5ghz using the settings from this guide and i need 1,32V which seems to be pretty high?
> are there ways to fine tune and reduce the vcore?


There is a huge variation in chips, some do 4.5 at 1.15v, some need more than 1.35v, the average is in the mid 1.20s I believe.

You can look at the table in the Ivy Stable club - link is in my sig. There you can sort by overclock and see what voltages they needed.

If you followed the guide precisely and 1.32v is the lowest you can go for 4.5 then it is just what your chip needs. There are no special tweaks or anything else you can do. There are some who say that there are some advanced settings that can be changed to help with high ocs like 4.9+ but that depends on your mobo and your personal expertise.

This is just the nature of the silicone lottery and why some people will go through multiple chips to find one that is not so voltage hungry. Also if you find yourself with a chip that has very low voltage requirements you can sell it for a profit depending on its exact characteristics.


----------



## BigdaddyQc

: (

i need 1,38v to be stable at 4,6 this is bs lol
theres no point in delidding now.. im gonna need like 1,55 volts or so to get to 5 Ghz. thats way too high even if temps are low due to delidding right? or does it also decrease the voltage neened to achieve a certain OC?


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigdaddyQc*
> 
> : (
> 
> i need 1,38v to be stable at 4,6 this is bs lol
> theres no point in delidding now.. im gonna need like 1,55 volts or so to get to 5 Ghz. thats way too high even if temps are low due to delidding right? or does it also decrease the voltage neened to achieve a certain OC?


People delid for two reasons usually, to go for a higher multiplier because their chip is temp limited, or they are ok with their current multiplier but want lower temps. Look at how much people spend on high end cooling, and they don't get the 15 to 20c drop. Delidding will give you the ability to go for more vCore because of better temps but it will not suddenly make your chip need measurably less voltage for a certain multiplier.

So if you want a 5.0 chip that needs reasonable voltage you may have to go through several of them to get there. I would guess your chip would do 4.7 at 1.44, and 4.8 at around 1.5v. I don't recommend going over 1.5v even with really good temps, so 4.6 to 4.8 is about the best you can do depending on your temps and successful delidding.

Whether you are fine with 4.6 or 4.7, or you want to sell your chip and try another is entirely up to you. In most cases you will not notice the difference between a few multipliers, so there is no reason to be upset with 4.6 even though I know it is frustrating to come out on the wrong side of the silicon lottery.


----------



## bmost88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> 1.312v is not low so without delidding you will be temp limited. 87c is rather high and trying to go to 4.6 will put you well into the 90c which personally I don't think is a good idea. When you say 30 minutes of prime, you mean so far right, you are going to go for 12+ hours, correct?


Yea I ran it overnight last night and into this morning which was about 13 hours or so. Did great no crash and the temps got up to 92 per real temp. I could try coming down on the voltage again and see if it still run stable, but I just thought since it was all running great where it was, wouldn't wanna mess with it too much more.


----------



## bmost88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmost88*
> 
> Yea I ran it overnight last night and into this morning which was about 13 hours or so. Did great no crash and the temps got up to 92 per real temp. I could try coming down on the voltage again and see if it still run stable, but I just thought since it was all running great where it was, wouldn't wanna mess with it too much more.


Just a screen shot of what I've been working with. I reset all the temps and ran them for a while with the ac on in the house. Realized yesterday that the ambient temp in my house was 85F so now its down to around 74 and temps looked lower. Still this test wasnt running for hours like the other one so I'm sure the temps would go back up to the upper 80's if not low 90's with this current oc set up.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmost88*
> 
> Yea I ran it overnight last night and into this morning which was about 13 hours or so. Did great no crash and the temps got up to 92 per real temp. I could try coming down on the voltage again and see if it still run stable, but I just thought since it was all running great where it was, wouldn't wanna mess with it too much more.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmost88*
> 
> Just a screen shot of what I've been working with. I reset all the temps and ran them for a while with the ac on in the house. Realized yesterday that the ambient temp in my house was 85F so now its down to around 74 and temps looked lower. Still this test wasnt running for hours like the other one so I'm sure the temps would go back up to the upper 80's if not low 90's with this current oc set up.


If you let Prime run for a little over 30 minutes so it makes it through the 8k tests then you have a pretty good idea what the max temps will be even over a 24 hour run. I usually don't go much over a couple c hotter on max temps past the 30 minute mark, and those fluctuations come partly from ambient changing throughout the day.

You are bringing up a good point about room temps. It is a lot easier to oc your chip and gpu when you have a cold room if you are going for benchmark numbers, and as I have posted previously, Ivy chips will throw out WHEA errors if you let them get a little too hot. Thus my recommendation to keep max stress testing temps closer to 80c for your 24/7 setting. Some people find that they can have one oc in the winter, but it doesn't work well for them in the summer if their room temp changes measurably.

If you have the time, you really do want to know the minimum vCore that stabilizes your chosen multiplier. This information will come in useful later if you delid and want to go higher or are checking for degradation. I know my chips need exactly a certain vCore to be 24 hour stable, one notch down and I will get an error somewhere.

By the way here is how to get your rig in your posts:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1258253/how-to-put-your-rig-in-your-sig


----------



## bmost88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> If you let Prime run for a little over 30 minutes so it makes it through the 8k tests then you have a pretty good idea what the max temps will be even over a 24 hour run. I usually don't go much over a couple c hotter on max temps past the 30 minute mark, and those fluctuations come partly from ambient changing throughout the day.
> 
> You are bringing up a good point about room temps. It is a lot easier to oc your chip and gpu when you have a cold room if you are going for benchmark numbers, and as I have posted previously, Ivy chips will throw out WHEA errors if you let them get a little too hot. Thus my recommendation to keep max stress testing temps closer to 80c for your 24/7 setting. Some people find that they can have one oc in the winter, but it doesn't work well for them in the summer if their room temp changes measurably.
> 
> If you have the time, you really do want to know the minimum vCore that stabilizes your chosen multiplier. This information will come in useful later if you delid and want to go higher or are checking for degradation. I know my chips need exactly a certain vCore to be 24 hour stable, one notch down and I will get an error somewhere.
> 
> By the way here is how to get your rig in your posts:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1258253/how-to-put-your-rig-in-your-sig


Great info, would you suggest using the AI Suite utility to slowly clock down the voltage or should I just go into the UEFI and do it that way. If I go into the UEFI (probably what I'm more comfortable with), what incriments should I reduce the voltage? Once I reduce the voltage, do I have to wait 12+ hours of prime to lower it or is ther a certain amount of time I should run prime where I can assume the voltage is working?

Also the latest test with prime and real temp show the maximum temp at 87C. That was 30mins of prime95


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmost88*
> 
> Great info, would you suggest using the AI Suite utility to slowly clock down the voltage or should I just go into the UEFI and do it that way. If I go into the UEFI (probably what I'm more comfortable with), what incriments should I reduce the voltage? Once I reduce the voltage, do I have to wait 12+ hours of prime to lower it or is ther a certain amount of time I should run prime where I can assume the voltage is working?
> 
> Also the latest test with prime and real temp show the maximum temp at 87C. That was 30mins of prime95


You can use AI Suite to walk down voltage and I have done that before, but after all the bios mishaps with the previous version I got to the point that I wasn't trusting things as much and just changed things in bios from that point on. So if you like changing things in bios (I am too old to call it UEFI) then that is the way to go.

In your situation there is a great way to find a lower vCore, and I use this method myself since I don't like BSOD. Since you have a vCore that works for you, you start by lowering by just one notch (.005). Then go back and run a Prime95 torture test with 90% ram usage just as the guide shows but change the max fft to 8 so the min and max are both 8, then run it for 15 minutes.

Make sure to have Event Viewer open to check for any occurrences especially WHEA. They will not show up in the window unless you refresh but at the top of the window it will say you have a new event then you can refresh and see what it is.

If you can pass 15 minutes with zero problems, then restart, lower vCore one notch and do that same 8k test again for 15 minutes. Repeat the process until you get a stopped worker, an Event Viewer occurrence, or any other instability. Then restart and go back up one notch in vCore and see if you can go 12+ hours (or 24 if you are crazy like me) without any problems using the standard Prime95 test as shown in the guide.


----------



## bmost88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> You can use AI Suite to walk down voltage and I have done that before, but after all the bios mishaps with the previous version I got to the point that I wasn't trusting things as much and just changed things in bios from that point on. So if you like changing things in bios (I am too old to call it UEFI) then that is the way to go.
> 
> In your situation there is a great way to find a lower vCore, and I use this method myself since I don't like BSOD. Since you have a vCore that works for you, you start by lowering by just one notch (.005). Then go back and run a Prime95 torture test with 90% ram usage just as the guide shows but change the max fft to 8 so the min and max are both 8, then run it for 15 minutes.
> 
> Make sure to have Event Viewer open to check for any occurrences especially WHEA. They will not show up in the window unless you refresh but at the top of the window it will say you have a new event then you can refresh and see what it is.
> 
> If you can pass 15 minutes with zero problems, then restart, lower vCore one notch and do that same 8k test again for 15 minutes. Repeat the process until you get a stopped worker, an Event Viewer occurrence, or any other instability. Then restart and go back up one notch in vCore and see if you can go 12+ hours (or 24 if you are crazy like me) without any problems using the standard Prime95 test as shown in the guide.


Sounds good starting that now. WISH ME LUCK! (BTW I had no idea what UEFI was until about 3 months ago...I too call it BIOS lol)


----------



## j0sh

Finally got mine tuned in I think. Ran prime all night and for 4.7Ghz I need 1.280v. I delidded my 3770k a few days ago. Temps hit 71c on intel burn test


----------



## BigdaddyQc




----------



## bmost88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> You can use AI Suite to walk down voltage and I have done that before, but after all the bios mishaps with the previous version I got to the point that I wasn't trusting things as much and just changed things in bios from that point on. So if you like changing things in bios (I am too old to call it UEFI) then that is the way to go.
> 
> In your situation there is a great way to find a lower vCore, and I use this method myself since I don't like BSOD. Since you have a vCore that works for you, you start by lowering by just one notch (.005). Then go back and run a Prime95 torture test with 90% ram usage just as the guide shows but change the max fft to 8 so the min and max are both 8, then run it for 15 minutes.
> 
> Make sure to have Event Viewer open to check for any occurrences especially WHEA. They will not show up in the window unless you refresh but at the top of the window it will say you have a new event then you can refresh and see what it is.
> 
> If you can pass 15 minutes with zero problems, then restart, lower vCore one notch and do that same 8k test again for 15 minutes. Repeat the process until you get a stopped worker, an Event Viewer occurrence, or any other instability. Then restart and go back up one notch in vCore and see if you can go 12+ hours (or 24 if you are crazy like me) without any problems using the standard Prime95 test as shown in the guide.


Alright voltage has been adjusted and Prime'd for an hour. Im now down to 1.275v at 4.5ghz max temp 85C. I got a WHEA error at 1.270v so I bumped it back up and no problems so far. I guess the next step for me to push this chip further would be delidding and trying to get a few more ghz out of it. Also do you think for additional cooling, adding 2 more fans to the H100 for a "push/pull" configuration would give me any noticable difference, or would I just be wasting my money?


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *j0sh*
> 
> Finally got mine tuned in I think. Ran prime all night and for 4.7Ghz I need 1.280v. I delidded my 3770k a few days ago. Temps hit 71c on intel burn test


Very nice. 4.8 in the cards for you? 1.34v or so I would guess.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigdaddyQc*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I don't see anything wrong there, I would just type in your manufacture's recommended DRAM voltage rather than auto.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmost88*
> 
> Alright voltage has been adjusted and Prime'd for an hour. Im now down to 1.275v at 4.5ghz max temp 85C. I got a WHEA error at 1.270v so I bumped it back up and no problems so far. I guess the next step for me to push this chip further would be delidding and trying to get a few more ghz out of it. Also do you think for additional cooling, adding 2 more fans to the H100 for a "push/pull" configuration would give me any noticable difference, or would I just be wasting my money?


I know push/pull is a waste for me since I run my rad fans pretty slow, I like a really quiet rig. Push vs. pull vs. push/pull doesn't make a significant difference in anything I have ever seen. The most is maybe 3c or so, it is not like it will get you over 5c in a normal setup. Delidding (if you can afford a mistake should it happen) is the only way I know to take an Ivy chip higher.

I would find your minimum vCore to get at least 12 hours Prime95 stable, then test all your games/programs to see if they cause any instability. When you know that vCore for sure it is easier to decide if delidding is worth it.


----------



## ArchdukeChocula

Can one the gurus here let me know if there's a way to set a manual CPU offset voltage of exactly 0 in the AI Tweaker (p8z77-v lk, 3570k)? I can set it to +0.05 and it works, but if I set it to 0 the BIOS changes it to "Auto" and it ends up as a much higher value.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArchdukeChocula*
> 
> Can one the gurus here let me know if there's a way to set a manual CPU offset voltage of exactly 0 in the AI Tweaker (p8z77-v lk, 3570k)? I can set it to +0.05 and it works, but if I set it to 0 the BIOS changes it to "Auto" and it ends up as a much higher value.


Welcome to OCN, and the answer is no, unfortunately it assumes 0 means auto so you can do +.005 or -.005 but not zero. You don't want to use Auto, and keep in mind it is easier to find your stable oc with manual first then switch to offset.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

@BigdaddyQc:
Looks perfect to me

@justanoldman:
His timings are correct - due to the BIOS picking up those timings - thus that's what his manufacturer ram specs are (hopefully that makes sense) - although I'm questioning if it is "only" 1333mhz ram


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> @BigdaddyQc:
> Looks perfect to me
> 
> @justanoldman:
> His timings are correct - due to the BIOS picking up those timings - thus that's what his manufacturer ram specs are (hopefully that makes sense) - although I'm questioning if it is "only" 1333mhz ram


Was wondering the same thing about the ram speed. As for the timings, since he has the AI overclock at manual I think he would have typed those in himself, and bios will just show those numbers once you restart even if they are incorrect I believe. I was referring to his DRAM voltage being on auto rather than entering a number.
BigdaddyQc,
Please post your ram info so we can look them up, as in the specific manufacturer's model number. I think that would help double check the speed, timings, and voltage.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Ah ha agreed.well spotted sir!
I must say too: you've been incredibly helpful to users on this thread for the last 2 months, whilst Swag and I have been busy with other things.
So just taking this time to thank you (again







)


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Ah ha agreed.well spotted sir!
> I must say too: you've been incredibly helpful to users on this thread for the last 2 months, whilst Swag and I have been busy with other things.
> So just taking this time to thank you (again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


No problem.









Speaking of Swag, I know new people come to this thread a lot so that is why I tend to repeat myself since I know there is no way someone would go back and read a bunch of past pages, but if you found the guide helpful please click the +rep button at the bottom of the first post.

I know it took me a few weeks to figure out what that button was so here is quick explanation:
http://www.overclock.net/t/8182/reputation-defined


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Ah ha agreed.well spotted sir!
> I must say too: you've been incredibly helpful to users on this thread for the last 2 months, whilst Swag and I have been busy with other things.
> So just taking this time to thank you (again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Yea I think I'm speaking for everyone when I say that I really appreciate all the help justanoldman has provided me with. All I can do in return is just pass it forward.


----------



## maneil99

hey guys I have a couple things to ask

First, I had CPU Level Up enabled at 4600ghz even though I was manually OCing to 4.5ghz My C3/C6 states kept re enabling in the bios. SO i figured out hte CPU Level Up was enabled set it back to disabled. Now before finding that out I found I could run 4.5ghz at HIGH LLC and a +0.020v Offset hitting 1.272v max. However I had a few WHEA Errors after 24hours. Now I am thinking maybe because the 3/c6 states kept enabling caused this? I am running an 8 hour run atm with the same settings this time with CPU Level Up disabled. Ram in XMP mode and C3/C6 Disabled. What should my Internall PLL Overvoltage setting be at? Could what I mentioned about the CPU Level Up cause my WHEA errors when running Prime? I only got 2 in a 27 hour run. What are your thoughts?

3570k

Gene V


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maneil99*
> 
> hey guys I have a couple things to ask
> 
> First, I had CPU Level Up enabled at 4600ghz even though I was manually OCing to 4.5ghz My C3/C6 states kept re enabling in the bios. SO i figured out hte CPU Level Up was enabled set it back to disabled. Now before finding that out I found I could run 4.5ghz at HIGH LLC and a +0.020v Offset hitting 1.272v max. However I had a few WHEA Errors after 24hours. Now I am thinking maybe because the 3/c6 states kept enabling caused this? I am running an 8 hour run atm with the same settings this time with CPU Level Up disabled. Ram in XMP mode and C3/C6 Disabled. What should my Internall PLL Overvoltage setting be at? Could what I mentioned about the CPU Level Up cause my WHEA errors when running Prime? I only got 2 in a 27 hour run. What are your thoughts?
> 
> 3570k
> 
> Gene V


Not too sure about CPU level up is man.
But I would leave PLL on either auto or on the given voltage shown in your bios (you can also reduce it if needs be - but it has been noted by a few that PLL didn't really change much)

C3 and C6 would affect your OC indeed.

I suggest "starting from scratch" and starting the OC process all over again - ie start with 1.25v on manual and go up from there.


----------



## maneil99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Not too sure about CPU level up is man.
> But I would leave PLL on either auto or on the given voltage shown in your bios (you can also reduce it if needs be - but it has been noted by a few that PLL didn't really change much)
> 
> C3 and C6 would affect your OC indeed.
> 
> I suggest "starting from scratch" and starting the OC process all over again - ie start with 1.25v on manual and go up from there.


I was referring to The setting PLL Overvoltage, should it be enabled or disabled, does inabiliting give stability?


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maneil99*
> 
> hey guys I have a couple things to ask
> 
> First, I had CPU Level Up enabled at 4600ghz even though I was manually OCing to 4.5ghz My C3/C6 states kept re enabling in the bios. SO i figured out hte CPU Level Up was enabled set it back to disabled. Now before finding that out I found I could run 4.5ghz at HIGH LLC and a +0.020v Offset hitting 1.272v max. However I had a few WHEA Errors after 24hours. Now I am thinking maybe because the 3/c6 states kept enabling caused this? I am running an 8 hour run atm with the same settings this time with CPU Level Up disabled. Ram in XMP mode and C3/C6 Disabled. What should my Internall PLL Overvoltage setting be at? Could what I mentioned about the CPU Level Up cause my WHEA errors when running Prime? I only got 2 in a 27 hour run. What are your thoughts?
> 
> 3570k
> 
> Gene V


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maneil99*
> 
> I was referring to The setting PLL Overvoltage, should it be enabled or disabled, does inabiliting give stability?


We strongly recommend against using software overclocking, manually setting the bios is not hard with the guide in the first post showing what needs to be changed. I assume by CPU Level Up you mean you are using AI Suite to oc your chip.

If you want to follow the guide here we can help with whatever you need, however if you are using software to guess at your bios settings and then changes some of those then I can't help you much.

As for PLL overvoltage it does not matter what you set it at for 4.5 or 4.6, but for high overclocks you want it enabled.


----------



## maneil99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> We strongly recommend against using software overclocking, manually setting the bios is not hard with the guide in the first post showing what needs to be changed. I assume by CPU Level Up you mean you are using AI Suite to oc your chip.
> 
> If you want to follow the guide here we can help with whatever you need, however if you are using software to guess at your bios settings and then changes some of those then I can't help you much.
> 
> As for PLL overvoltage it does not matter what you set it at for 4.5 or 4.6, but for high overclocks you want it enabled.


Yea CPU Level up ws an option in the bios, I had it at 4.600g even though I was doing it manually. Just got home , 7 hour prime95 run at 1.272v pass no whea errors, trying 1.264v now. Temps hit 71c with custom blend, 90% ram, after the 27 hour run I did before, is that okay? It's really hard trying to figure out the easiest way to replicate these whea errors. I've gotton 1.264v stable with Prime earlier but had whea erros, no I am trying it with new OC from scratch. C3/C6 should be disabled now, PLL at auto, Pll overvoltage at enabled. What should I do from here? I will list what I know for sure

1.274v got 2 whea errors after 27 hour run, this was with the CPU Level UP enabled by Accident, CPU PLL at 1.7 and CPU Overvoltage at auto

1.264v hot Whea errors after 9 hour run this was with the same as the above had loads of whea errors in series

1.274v just passed 8 hour run with CPU Level Up Disabled, PLL at 1.8/auto and PLL Overvoltage at enabled

Current run is 1.264v


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maneil99*
> 
> Yea CPU Level up ws an option in the bios, I had it at 4.600g even though I was doing it manually. Just got home , 7 hour prime95 run at 1.272v pass no whea errors, trying 1.264v now. Temps hit 71c with custom blend, 90% ram, after the 27 hour run I did before, is that okay? It's really hard trying to figure out the easiest way to replicate these whea errors. I've gotton 1.264v stable with Prime earlier but had whea erros, no I am trying it with new OC from scratch. C3/C6 should be disabled now, PLL at auto, Pll overvoltage at enabled. What should I do from here? I will list what I know for sure
> 
> 1.274v got 2 whea errors after 27 hour run, this was with the CPU Level UP enabled by Accident, CPU PLL at 1.7 and CPU Overvoltage at auto
> 
> 1.264v hot Whea errors after 9 hour run this was with the same as the above had loads of whea errors in series
> 
> 1.274v just passed 8 hour run with CPU Level Up Disabled, PLL at 1.8/auto and PLL Overvoltage at enabled
> 
> Current run is 1.264v


As I posted, I can't really help you unless you follow the guide exactly. Using the CPU level up is not something we do here. I would hit F5 to go back to defaults, then copy all the settings shown in the guide except for your ram timings, voltage, and speed which is specific to you so just copy the numbers from the sticks.

Since you were using the level up you may have some settings that don't match the guide, and if that is the case it will cause all sorts of problems down the line. All the screen shots are in the guide so you need to double check that every setting matches (except for your specific ram settings).

Once you have copied all the settings from the guide you can choose 46 for your multiplier and 1.26 for your CPU Manual Voltage, which is what we refer to as vCore. Then run Prime95 as shown in the guide and if you get any stopped workers, any WHEA warnings, or any other noticeable instability then you can shut the test down, restart the machine and up vCore by a notch and start the testing process again.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> We strongly recommend against using software overclocking, manually setting the bios is not hard with the guide in the first post showing what needs to be changed. I assume by CPU Level Up you mean you are using AI Suite to oc your chip.
> 
> If you want to follow the guide here we can help with whatever you need, however if you are using software to guess at your bios settings and then changes some of those then I can't help you much.
> 
> As for PLL overvoltage it does not matter what you set it at for 4.5 or 4.6, but for high overclocks you want it enabled.


I have it enabled personally - but some people have preferred leaving it either on auto or disabled.
I know that doesn't really help - but see what works for you.
Enabled if you want to be sure your OC isn't affected by anything else.


----------



## maneil99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> As I posted, I can't really help you unless you follow the guide exactly. Using the CPU level up is not something we do here. I would hit F5 to go back to defaults, then copy all the settings shown in the guide except for your ram timings, voltage, and speed which is specific to you so just copy the numbers from the sticks.
> 
> Since you were using the level up you may have some settings that don't match the guide, and if that is the case it will cause all sorts of problems down the line. All the screen shots are in the guide so you need to double check that every setting matches (except for your specific ram settings).
> 
> Once you have copied all the settings from the guide you can choose 46 for your multiplier and 1.26 for your CPU Manual Voltage, which is what we refer to as vCore. Then run Prime95 as shown in the guide and if you get any stopped workers, any WHEA warnings, or any other noticeable instability then you can shut the test down, restart the machine and up vCore by a notch and start the testing process again.


I am not using CPU Level Up anymore, started off fresh. I am currently running rpime95 1.256v high LLC all the rest of the settings match except I am using PLL Overvoltage and PLL setting is left to auto, XMp is also being used for memory, 0 Whea errors 2 hours in.


----------



## maneil99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I have it enabled personally - but some people have preferred leaving it either on auto or disabled.
> I know that doesn't really help - but see what works for you.
> Enabled if you want to be sure your OC isn't affected by anything else.


Does it effect anything temp wise?


----------



## YounGMessiah

Hey guys,

This is my first successful manual OC and thanks to this guide! I was able to OC to 4.3 stable on the stock cooler.. I will bump it more once my NH-D14 comes in.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maneil99*
> 
> I am not using CPU Level Up anymore, started off fresh. I am currently running rpime95 1.256v high LLC all the rest of the settings match except I am using PLL Overvoltage and PLL setting is left to auto, XMp is also being used for memory, 0 Whea errors 2 hours in.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maneil99*
> 
> Does it effect anything temp wise?


Internal PLL Overvoltage is not something to worry about, just enable it and forget about it. If you have a low overclock it will not help or hurt, and if you have a higher one it can help. It doesn't do anything with temps.

PLL can lower temps for some if lowered, but many have found no difference. I leave mine at 1.7, but you can use auto if you want. You can't be using 1.256v in bios, you are stating what you see from software, what is the manual voltage you are typing into bios?

You are using High vs Ultra High LLC? Why? Do you understand vdroop?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YounGMessiah*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> This is my first successful manual OC and thanks to this guide! I was able to OC to 4.3 stable on the stock cooler.. I will bump it more once my NH-D14 comes in.


Definitely wait for a real cooler before doing much with the oc, the stock Intel cooler is really inadequate for an overclocked chip.


----------



## YounGMessiah

Check 

Ive done my homework and picked a safe number on the stock cooler. My Noctua will be in tomorrow I hope or Wednesday 

Whats the highest someone has gotten on OC on i53570K, am I missing the area?


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YounGMessiah*
> 
> Check
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ive done my homework and picked a safe number on the stock cooler. My Noctua will be in tomorrow I hope or Wednesday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whats the highest someone has gotten on OC on i53570K, am I missing the area?


That is an incomplete question. Highest ever for a validation, highest stable, delidded or lidded?
There are some at 5.1 stable but that is rare. Most people are stuck in the 4.4 to 4.6 range, then if they delid they can sometimes move up to the 4.8 to 5.0 range if the chip will let them.

Link in my sig for the Stable club has the info you want I think.


----------



## YounGMessiah

I just meant in general like most topics Ive seen on here have people's results you know?


----------



## maneil99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Internal PLL Overvoltage is not something to worry about, just enable it and forget about it. If you have a low overclock it will not help or hurt, and if you have a higher one it can help. It doesn't do anything with temps.
> 
> PLL can lower temps for some if lowered, but many have found no difference. I leave mine at 1.7, but you can use auto if you want. You can't be using 1.256v in bios, you are stating what you see from software, what is the manual voltage you are typing into bios?
> 
> You are using High vs Ultra High LLC? Why? Do you understand vdroop?
> Definitely wait for a real cooler before doing much with the oc, the stock Intel cooler is really inadequate for an overclocked chip.


1.256v got whea errors so I bumped it up to 1.272v back to the +0.020v offset, going to test it later tonight for 9 hours, ill check the vent log, if all is good ill go for 24 hours. A + 0.025 offset gets me to 1.288v and a + 0.015 keeps me at 1.272. If this is unstable I will try the Ultra High LLC + 0.005 it hit 1.280v . I know I could use manual voltage but then i'd have to restart all over. LLC should not matter for stabilty fro ma setting point when using offsets if what I am told is true IE a +0.005 offset at extreme that maxes out at 1.288v and is stable should still be stable if it were a +0.030v offset on High and had the same votlages? Also is there anything wrong with negative voltages?

Also my temps peak at 72c atm however it is hotter the before and I used to get 68c a week ago. However I also wiggled my 212+ slightly because it was not a 90 degree angle, however most say that is common for the 212 to wiggle slightly ( I moved it 1cm or less ) that shouldn't have changed the temps right? ( Ambient atm was 23c, a week ago it was 3c when I got 68c )


----------



## bmost88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> You can use AI Suite to walk down voltage and I have done that before, but after all the bios mishaps with the previous version I got to the point that I wasn't trusting things as much and just changed things in bios from that point on. So if you like changing things in bios (I am too old to call it UEFI) then that is the way to go.
> 
> In your situation there is a great way to find a lower vCore, and I use this method myself since I don't like BSOD. Since you have a vCore that works for you, you start by lowering by just one notch (.005). Then go back and run a Prime95 torture test with 90% ram usage just as the guide shows but change the max fft to 8 so the min and max are both 8, then run it for 15 minutes.
> 
> Make sure to have Event Viewer open to check for any occurrences especially WHEA. They will not show up in the window unless you refresh but at the top of the window it will say you have a new event then you can refresh and see what it is.
> 
> If you can pass 15 minutes with zero problems, then restart, lower vCore one notch and do that same 8k test again for 15 minutes. Repeat the process until you get a stopped worker, an Event Viewer occurrence, or any other instability. Then restart and go back up one notch in vCore and see if you can go 12+ hours (or 24 if you are crazy like me) without any problems using the standard Prime95 test as shown in the guide.


Alright so I set up the vcore at 1.275v and did prime95 for 17+ hours. I got 5 WHEA 20 errors. The only way/cause of these errors is voltage? If so I can bump it up to 1.28 but for 4.5ghz isnt that a little high? Is it possible that somewhere below 1.270 (the lowest voltage where I got a WHEA error after 15 mins) i'll find a voltage that can give me 12+ hours of prime with no errors, or is that not how it works?

Appreciate all the help so far justanoldman, this has been fun so far.


----------



## maneil99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmost88*
> 
> Alright so I set up the vcore at 1.275v and did prime95 for 17+ hours. I got 5 WHEA 20 errors. The only way/cause of these errors is voltage? If so I can bump it up to 1.28 but for 4.5ghz isnt that a little high? Is it possible that somewhere below 1.270 (the lowest voltage where I got a WHEA error after 15 mins) i'll find a voltage that can give me 12+ hours of prime with no errors, or is that not how it works?
> 
> Appreciate all the help so far justanoldman, this has been fun so far.


1.28 is good for 4.5ghz, not great, but good. Consider my old chip needed 1.356v for 4.4ghz What is whea error 20? I thought the only whea error due to voltage was 19


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maneil99*
> 
> 1.256v got whea errors so I bumped it up to 1.272v back to the +0.020v offset, going to test it later tonight for 9 hours, ill check the vent log, if all is good ill go for 24 hours. A + 0.025 offset gets me to 1.288v and a + 0.015 keeps me at 1.272. If this is unstable I will try the Ultra High LLC + 0.005 it hit 1.280v . I know I could use manual voltage but then i'd have to restart all over. LLC should not matter for stabilty fro ma setting point when using offsets if what I am told is true IE a +0.005 offset at extreme that maxes out at 1.288v and is stable should still be stable if it were a +0.030v offset on High and had the same votlages? Also is there anything wrong with negative voltages?
> 
> Also my temps peak at 72c atm however it is hotter the before and I used to get 68c a week ago. However I also wiggled my 212+ slightly because it was not a 90 degree angle, however most say that is common for the 212 to wiggle slightly ( I moved it 1cm or less ) that shouldn't have changed the temps right? ( Ambient atm was 23c, a week ago it was 3c when I got 68c )


Sorry, I am not really sure what you are asking with some of your questions, might be a language issue. Since you would rather find your oc without following the guide exactly, I can just say increase the voltage until you can go over 12 hours of Prime95 without any issues. Negative offsets are fine if your VID is above the needed vCore. I have no experience with the 212+ so I can't comment on that. Just keep your hottest max core temp below 95c while testing, and shoot for closer to 80c for your 24/7 setting.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmost88*
> 
> Alright so I set up the vcore at 1.275v and did prime95 for 17+ hours. I got 5 WHEA 20 errors. The only way/cause of these errors is voltage? If so I can bump it up to 1.28 but for 4.5ghz isnt that a little high? Is it possible that somewhere below 1.270 (the lowest voltage where I got a WHEA error after 15 mins) i'll find a voltage that can give me 12+ hours of prime with no errors, or is that not how it works?
> Appreciate all the help so far justanoldman, this has been fun so far.


Stability is a goal not a destination because there are no 100% stable machines anywhere. The best we can do is make it as stable as possible for how we use the machine. Some people only run Prime for a few hours and then test with their other programs, and other do multiple Prime runs of over 24 hours.

Neither is right or wrong, people just have different ways of viewing relative stability. In my personal opinion people should be able to go at least 12 hours of Prime95 testing as shown in the guide with no instabilities or WHEA issues. Either way you still have to spend a week using every program/game you have to see if the oc remains stable.

My first chip needed 1.33v to stabilize 4.5 and there are others who report needing in excess of 1.35v, so 1.28v for you is above average but not really high by any means.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maneil99*
> 
> 1.28 is good for 4.5ghz, not great, but good. Consider my old chip needed 1.356v for 4.4ghz What is whea error 20? I thought the only whea error due to voltage was 19


WHEA 20 in Apps and Services-Microsoft-Windows-Kernel WHEA folder, WHEA 19 in the top Administrative folder.


----------



## maneil99

Whats the max safe vcore for Ivy?


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maneil99*
> 
> Whats the max safe vcore for Ivy?


With standard cooling and a 24/7 setting no one knows for sure what will cause a noticeable degradation of your chip. It is not just voltage, but a combination of voltage and heat that increases electromigration.

Simple, quick answer is up to 1.35v should not be an issue, up to 1.45v we assume but cannot guarantee is safe assuming you have really good temps, and above 1.5v you are taking a risk but no one as yet knows exactly how big that risk is.


----------



## qdrummer21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmost88*
> 
> ...If so I can bump it up to 1.28 but for 4.5ghz isnt that a little high?


I thought the same thing a few weeks ago when I was working my i7 OC. The folks here assured me that my impression that 1.26-1.27 being average was way off. I ended up at 1.29 for 4.5ghz.


----------



## BenchAndGames

I'm doing stability test, with 3DMark 2013, settings ( Fire Strike, Extreme Mode and loop ), and after two hours, I have a BSOD 1a. ( 0x0000001a (0x0000000000041790, 0xfffffa8004c64f70, 0x000000000000ffff, 0x0000000000000000 ).

What that means, this error code ?

Note: I run 15 hours Prime95 and 12 hours of Memtest86 without errors/fails. ( New reset CMOS and re-flash bios 1707 )

My system is the signature below.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BenchAndGames*
> 
> I'm doing stability test, with 3DMark 2013, settings ( Fire Strike, Extreme Mode and loop ), and after two hours, I have a BSOD 1a. ( 0x0000001a (0x0000000000041790, 0xfffffa8004c64f70, 0x000000000000ffff, 0x0000000000000000 ).
> 
> What that means, this error code ?
> 
> Note: I run 15 hours Prime95 and 12 hours of Memtest86 without errors/fails. ( New reset CMOS and re-flash bios 1707 )
> 
> My system is the signature below.


I believe 1a pointes to memory management, but BSOD can be caused by several things. Is your ram or gpu overclocked? If you have more than one thing overclocked you have to spend some time tracking down the issue. Does the instability happen with everything at stock? If not then add one oc at a time and see which one causes it. Does increasing vCore help?


----------



## BenchAndGames

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> I believe 1a pointes to memory management, but BSOD can be caused by several things. Is your ram or gpu overclocked? If you have more than one thing overclocked you have to spend some time tracking down the issue. Does the instability happen with everything at stock? If not then add one oc at a time and see which one causes it. Does increasing vCore help?


Only OC to CPU 4.4 GHz ( stable of 15 hours Prime95 ) video card stock, memory stock XMP Profile ( 2600 MHz, 10.12.12.31 2t, 16.5v, 1.15 VCCSA , 1.175 VCCIO ) stable 12 hours in memtest86.

Only BSOD runing 3dmark firestrike extreme loop !!


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BenchAndGames*
> 
> Only OC to CPU 4.4 GHz ( stable of 15 hours Prime95 ) video card stock, memory stock XMP Profile ( 2600 MHz, 10.12.12.31 2t, 16.5v, 1.15 VCCSA , 1.175 VCCIO ) stable 12 hours in memtest86.
> 
> Only BSOD runing 3dmark firestrike extreme loop !!


All you games and programs work, just looping that specific thing causes it? Save your bios profile then go back to f5 stock defaults for the chip and see if you still get a BSOD with that loop.


----------



## saint19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BenchAndGames*
> 
> Only OC to CPU 4.4 GHz ( stable of 15 hours Prime95 ) video card stock, memory stock XMP Profile ( 2600 MHz, 10.12.12.31 2t, 16.5v, 1.15 VCCSA , 1.175 VCCIO ) stable 12 hours in memtest86.
> 
> Only BSOD runing 3dmark firestrike extreme loop !!


Does you GPU have overclock?


----------



## BenchAndGames

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> All you games and programs work, just looping that specific thing causes it? Save your bios profile then go back to f5 stock defaults for the chip and see if you still get a BSOD with that loop.


Yes, all games and software´s worked fine, also as I said, I have 15h with prime95 and 12h with memtest86 without erros/fails with this configuration.
And only I have problems with 3DMark11 And 3DMark2013 in loop mode after few hours.

If I test with all stock values , I have other errors, but no BSOD.
I have for example an error telling me that the RAM is completely full, and then automatically canceled 3DMark11 test.

And also the error, which says that the 3dmark test was canceled because only compatible with the mouse and keyboard, and I have to close all programs that are open.
But I've really tried to close all programs that were open in the desktop background, and also I have the same error, though I closed all programs.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saint19*
> 
> Does you GPU have overclock?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BenchAndGames*
> 
> Only OC to CPU 4.4 GHz ( stable of 15 hours Prime95 ) *video card stock*, memory stock XMP Profile ( 2600 MHz, 10.12.12.31 2t, 16.5v, 1.15 VCCSA , 1.175 VCCIO ) stable 12 hours in memtest86.
> 
> Only BSOD runing 3dmark firestrike extreme loop !!


My original video cards have a clock to 1059, but I have now a real stock of 680´s ( 1006MHz ) !!!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Sounds like IMC to me.
I would try increasing the vcore by a few notches.
Or go back to stock and test if you get any errors


----------



## maneil99

I have a problem, seems like the damn things under CPU Configuration dont save, sometimes I go into bios after I find whea erros and I see that the TURBO ratio is set back to auto and the c3/c6 states are enabled again. When under load it goes to 4550mhz thats how I noticed. *** is causing this, PLL voltage when back to automatic aswell, votlage and xmp mode stayed the same, is it something ai suite is doing, all I use that program for is fan speeds.


----------



## Forceman

There's a known bug with Asus boards where making too many changes will cause the BIOS to stop accepting new changes. You need to re-flash the BIOS to fix it.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BenchAndGames*
> 
> Yes, all games and software´s worked fine, also as I said, I have 15h with prime95 and 12h with memtest86 without erros/fails with this configuration.
> And only I have problems with 3DMark11 And 3DMark2013 in loop mode after few hours.
> If I test with all stock values , I have other errors, but no BSOD.
> I have for example an error telling me that the RAM is completely full, and then automatically canceled 3DMark11 test.
> And also the error, which says that the 3dmark test was canceled because only compatible with the mouse and keyboard, and I have to close all programs that are open.
> But I've really tried to close all programs that were open in the desktop background, and also I have the same error, though I closed all programs.
> My original video cards have a clock to 1059, but I have now a real stock of 680´s ( 1006MHz ) !!!


If you are having any errors with your chip at stock then it probably has nothing to do with your oc. I am not familiar with an error about ram being full. You can try uninstalling and reinstalling those programs that give you problems, or post over in the 3dmark forums since that seems to be your only issue, and it doesn't look like a chip oc problem. Do you have any other ram you could test, maybe borrow some, and see if your sticks are causing these issues?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maneil99*
> 
> I have a problem, seems like the damn things under CPU Configuration dont save, sometimes I go into bios after I find whea erros and I see that the TURBO ratio is set back to auto and the c3/c6 states are enabled again. When under load it goes to 4550mhz thats how I noticed. *** is causing this, PLL voltage when back to automatic aswell, votlage and xmp mode stayed the same, is it something ai suite is doing, all I use that program for is fan speeds.


You don't have your rig listed, but that sounds like the bios bug from Asus. If there is a new bios for your mobo flash that, or reflash the same one if no new one yet.


----------



## remics

Legend!


----------



## bmost88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qdrummer21*
> 
> I thought the same thing a few weeks ago when I was working my i7 OC. The folks here assured me that my impression that 1.26-1.27 being average was way off. I ended up at 1.29 for 4.5ghz.


That's what I'm up to right now. I was doing great at 1.85v for about 11 hours, no errors and no WHEA errors, then I started getting a few. I think I ended up with 2-3 WHEA errors in that hour and PRIME was giving me some kind of error. I noticed it when my CPU wasn't under 100% stress it was only at say 86%. I found out that I think PRIME scaled it back to save the CPU which I'm happy they built that feature in lol. I'm bumping it up one more notch today to 1.9v for 4.5ghz. Hope that does the trick then. I'll be gone for a day and a half from the computer so its gonna have about 36 hours of stress test on 1.9v and I think it if passes that, it should be good for everything. Ran it for a little while at 1.9v @ 4.5 ghz and CPU was up to 100%, RAM was up and everything seemed like it was going great. Highest temp so far was 86C.

I've had no problems running any of my games during any of this. I've been playing some SC2 on ULTRA settings, Counter-Strike GO on highest settings, BF3 on the highest setttings, just about everything you can think of as maxed out as it could be and it is running them great. The only thing I keep getting is WHEA errors at 1.75v, 1.80v, and 1.85v with the exception of the PRIME errors at 1.85v. I dunno maybe I just haven't played with the games long enough to get an error, but I think I started overclocking on Friday last week and none of those settings have given me any problems in game.

Just part of the patience you need to have a solid overclock I'm guessing.


----------



## Chunin

What are you talking about? The PLL or the VCORE? Because even if hell freezes i wont believe that you need 1.9V to stabilze a 4.5 Ghz overclock... In fact i dont think your mobo would accept 1.9V as VCORE value...


----------



## BenchAndGames

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> If you are having any errors with your chip at stock then it probably has nothing to do with your oc. I am not familiar with an error about ram being full. You can try uninstalling and reinstalling those programs that give you problems, or post over in the 3dmark forums since that seems to be your only issue, and it doesn't look like a chip oc problem. Do you have any other ram you could test, maybe borrow some, and see if your sticks are causing these issues?


I think I have to increase the vCore, tonight, I left the PC on downloading a few things, and I had a BSOD 3b.

I understand this means, undervoltage, and I need to increase the vCore.

This is what I have to do, if I have a BSOD 3B ?


----------



## bmost88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunin*
> 
> What are you talking about? The PLL or the VCORE? Because even if hell freezes i wont believe that you need 1.9V to stabilze a 4.5 Ghz overclock... In fact i dont think your mobo would accept 1.9V as VCORE value...


Lol sorry I misspoke I ment to say 1.275, 1.280, and 1.285.


----------



## paradoxum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> There's a known bug with Asus boards where making too many changes will cause the BIOS to stop accepting new changes. You need to re-flash the BIOS to fix it.


FYI for anyone reading, the Maximus V boards got a bios update which seems to fix this (no problems with settings not saving properly here since installing it)


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BenchAndGames*
> 
> I think I have to increase the vCore, tonight, I left the PC on downloading a few things, and I had a BSOD 3b.
> 
> I understand this means, undervoltage, and I need to increase the vCore.
> 
> This is what I have to do, if I have a BSOD 3B ?


As I posted I don't think this is a chip oc problem, but you can try to increase vCore and see what happens. You said you get errors when running the chip at stock which shows there is something else wrong that does not have anything to do with your chip oc. I would concentrate on being able to run everything on your machine with your chip at stock settings, since you should not have any errors or instability with it set to stock.


----------



## maneil99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paradoxum*
> 
> FYI for anyone reading, the Maximus V boards got a bios update which seems to fix this (no problems with settings not saving properly here since installing it)


After removing Asus Suite II it seems to go away, I am using bios version 1608 I think ( 2nd newest bios)


----------



## maneil99

Should I change the turbo mode parameters to there max value?


----------



## YounGMessiah

Ive been getting these errors when I try higher OCs like 45 or above:

hal.dll+12a3b

ntoskrnl.exe+18c443

Seems to be my RAM bugging out??


----------



## BenchAndGames

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> As I posted I don't think this is a chip oc problem, but you can try to increase vCore and see what happens. You said you get errors when running the chip at stock which shows there is something else wrong that does not have anything to do with your chip oc. I would concentrate on being able to run everything on your machine with your chip at stock settings, since you should not have any errors or instability with it set to stock.


I dont have stability errors with stock settings, which I have is, a error from the 3DMark11, which says this:
"3DMark 11 has lost exclusive access to display and/or keyboard, benchmark run has been aborted. This can be caused by third-party applications running in the background. Please close any potentially interfering applications and restart benchmark."

But I try close all programs of the background destk, and I keep this error.
But this error is new, now with the latest update 1.05, because before the 1.04 versions, I never had this error, stock/OC.

But one more thing, the 0x3b BSOD what is it ?? Need increse vCore ??


----------



## tw33k

You say that you don't have stability issues at stock but then you ask about a BSOD. If you're getting BSODs then you have stability issues. You should follow the advice given to get your system stable at stock before you attempt overclocking


----------



## BenchAndGames

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> You say that you don't have stability issues at stock but then you ask about a BSOD. If you're getting BSODs then you have stability issues. You should follow the advice given to get your system stable at stock before you attempt overclocking


You should read the previous posts to understand my problem.
Never, I mentioned BSOD stock values !


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YounGMessiah*
> 
> Ive been getting these errors when I try higher OCs like 45 or above:
> hal.dll+12a3b
> ntoskrnl.exe+18c443
> 
> Seems to be my RAM bugging out??


Did you run memtest86+ overnight?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BenchAndGames*
> 
> You should read the previous posts to understand my problem.
> Never, I mentioned BSOD stock values !


Try going to a Windows Basic theme instead of Aero when you run 3dmark, that may help. As I posted, you can try raising vCore and see if it helps, whether it helps or not may help you figure out the problem, you just have to test it.


----------



## BenchAndGames

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Try going to a Windows Basic theme instead of Aero when you run 3dmark, that may help. As I posted, you can try raising vCore and see if it helps, whether it helps or not may help you figure out the problem, you just have to test it.


Yea, its a good idea try disable the theme aereo of windows when Im run this.

More thing:
I complete now 2 hours running a Prime95 and 3DMark2013 ( fire strike extreme mode looping ) at same time, no errors, no fails, and no bsod.

With 0.005 vCore increse, increse to 1.75v CPU PLL from 1.70v, and switch at XMP Profile from manual mode, ( just keeping a VCCSA/IO to manual )

What now ?? What I do in this case, keep this configuration to see if it is now stable ?


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BenchAndGames*
> 
> Yea, its a good idea try disable the theme aereo of windows when Im run this.
> 
> More thing:
> I complete now 2 hours running a Prime95 and 3DMark2013 ( fire strike extreme mode looping ) at same time, no errors, no fails, and no bsod.
> 
> With 0.005 vCore increse, increse to 1.75v CPU PLL from 1.70v, and switch at XMP Profile from manual mode, ( just keeping a VCCSA/IO to manual )
> 
> What now ?? What I do in this case, keep this configuration to see if it is now stable ?


You are running Prime and 3dmark at the same time? I am not sure if you mean to write that, but you do not want to run more than one stress test at a time. Manual mode for your ram is good, just make sure you type in the correct timings, voltage, and speed for your sticks. You should be able to go 12 hours or more with Prime95 and not get any errors, instabilities, or event viewer occurrences like WHEA. If you can't then try a little higher vCore and try again.


----------



## BenchAndGames

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> You are running Prime and 3dmark at the same time? I am not sure if you mean to write that, but you do not want to run more than one stress test at a time. Manual mode for your ram is good, just make sure you type in the correct timings, voltage, and speed for your sticks. You should be able to go 12 hours or more with Prime95 and not get any errors, instabilities, or event viewer occurrences like WHEA. If you can't then try a little higher vCore and try again.


Yes, exactly, I have run prime95 and 3dmark simultaneously.
They have told me in forum rog.asus, and basically what happens is that it is a double stress for the system, and in just 30 minutes, you can identify whether the system is stable or not.
I've let it go 2 hours, and have not had errors.

With the above settings, I have run prime95 for 15 hours without errors, and look what happened, I had yesterday a BSOD 3b, which, by theory, it should not have any BSOD.

Anyway, now I increased the voltage to 0.005, and I start to use the system in normal mode to see if it is now 100% stable because with this configuration, it is able to run prime95 for 15 hours probably. Because it has been with 0.005 less.


----------



## justanoldman

It sort of feels like I am giving conflicting opinions more than helping lately, and my post vs. rep count bears that out, so I think I should take a break from this thread for a while.


----------



## bmost88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BenchAndGames*
> 
> Yea, its a good idea try disable the theme aereo of windows when Im run this.
> 
> More thing:
> I complete now 2 hours running a Prime95 and 3DMark2013 ( fire strike extreme mode looping ) at same time, no errors, no fails, and no bsod.
> 
> With 0.005 vCore increse, increse to 1.75v CPU PLL from 1.70v, and switch at XMP Profile from manual mode, ( just keeping a VCCSA/IO to manual )
> 
> What now ?? What I do in this case, keep this configuration to see if it is now stable ?


I'm currious, what is the difference between XMP profile and Manual mode?

I've seen several different overclock forums and websites that say different things. Some say use XMP and some say Manual. Is it really that big of a difference or no?


----------



## qdrummer21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmost88*
> 
> Just part of the patience you need to have a solid overclock I'm guessing.


Exactly. It took me three days to dial everything in on my system, and in my opinion I only did a "basic" OC of the CPU and nothing else. I also know that I could stabalize it even more than it currently is. During 12 hour Prime testing it throws a single WHEA error every 2 to 3 hours. However, I can run games or do photo editiing non-stop on it for 8 hours with out a single WHEA error so I call that stable, atleast for my own personal use.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

No you're not just an old man. But I'll try and takeover more questions!


----------



## BenchAndGames

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmost88*
> 
> I'm currious, what is the difference between XMP profile and Manual mode?
> 
> I've seen several different overclock forums and websites that say different things. Some say use XMP and some say Manual. Is it really that big of a difference or no?


I also I have the curiosity to know what the difference is.

In some places tells me that I must use the XMP profile, and elsewhere, tell me to use the manual mode.

So I'm testing the two options.


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BenchAndGames*
> 
> I also I have the curiosity to know what the difference is.
> 
> In some places tells me that I must use the XMP profile, and elsewhere, tell me to use the manual mode.
> 
> So I'm testing the two options.


The results "should" be the same as long as you enter same values as the XMP ones .

The benefit of XMP is that its timings that the manufacture says is good and should run fine .
So it is easy way to get to a xxx mhz and not have to worry about timings or voltage .

Just makes it simple .

The MB might change a few things if/when you choose XMP but that shouldn't affect the ram settings verse manual .


----------



## bmost88

Alright all so I think I have it. Did some trial and errors for about 6 days and finally think I have a super stable overclock.

Intel I7 3770K @ 4.5ghz 1.29v Highest Temp 86C

PRIME ran for 31.5 hrs (I'm in the military and had duty for 24hrs so there ya go)

0 Errors or Warnings in Prime
0 WHEA errors (and yes I set up the alarm to pop up saying "Boost da voltage!" if it did get an error).

I guess next up is to OC the video cards, but I feel like I would want liquid cooling on those puppies before I do that. I dunno we shall see.

Thanks to everyone for the help


----------



## bmost88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> It sort of feels like I am giving conflicting opinions more than helping lately, and my post vs. rep count bears that out, so I think I should take a break from this thread for a while.


FALSE! I would have been a fail overclocker without your advice. Stay put:thumb:


----------



## maneil99

I set my long duration power limit to 255 and seems to b stable ,not 100% sure yet but is that safe?


----------



## Forceman

It's fine. The chip is still only going to draw what it needs so as long as you have a decent motherboard you don't need to worry about maxing that out.


----------



## YounGMessiah

I constantly now get a BSOD even with my aftermarket cooler 

I have the same settings as the OP, but I just went for 43, same as my previous post (which was successful with stock cooler)

Im thinking overall my motherboard is just crap with a 4+1+1 power phase...

So im thinking my issues are around the Digi Power Control??? Any ideas? In the Asus EZ mode, if I choose their turbo mode I can successfully go to 41-43

Quote:


> *Crash Dump Analysis*
> 
> Crash dump directory: C:\Windows\Minidump
> 
> Crash dumps are enabled on your computer.
> 
> *On Fri 26-Apr-13 01:12:21 GMT your computer crashed*
> crash dump file: C:\Windows\Minidump\042513-14890-01.dmp
> This was probably caused by the following module: hal.dll (hal+0x12A3B)
> Bugcheck code: 0x124 (0x0, 0xFFFFFA8009229028, 0xFE200000, 0x21136)
> Error: WHEA_UNCORRECTABLE_ERROR
> file path: C:\Windows\system32\hal.dll
> product: Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
> company: Microsoft Corporation
> description: Hardware Abstraction Layer DLL
> Bug check description: This bug check indicates that a fatal hardware error has occurred. This bug check uses the error data that is provided by the Windows Hardware Error Architecture (WHEA).
> This is likely to be caused by a hardware problem problem. This problem might be caused by a thermal issue.
> The crash took place in a standard Microsoft module. Your system configuration may be incorrect. Possibly this problem is caused by another driver on your system that cannot be identified at this time.
> 
> *On Fri 26-Apr-13 01:12:21 GMT your computer crashed*
> crash dump file: C:\Windows\memory.dmp
> This was probably caused by the following module: hal.dll (hal!HalBugCheckSystem+0x1E3)
> Bugcheck code: 0x124 (0x0, 0xFFFFFA8009229028, 0xFE200000, 0x21136)
> Error: WHEA_UNCORRECTABLE_ERROR
> file path: C:\Windows\system32\hal.dll
> product: Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
> company: Microsoft Corporation
> description: Hardware Abstraction Layer DLL
> Bug check description: This bug check indicates that a fatal hardware error has occurred. This bug check uses the error data that is provided by the Windows Hardware Error Architecture (WHEA).
> This is likely to be caused by a hardware problem problem. This problem might be caused by a thermal issue.
> The crash took place in a standard Microsoft module. Your system configuration may be incorrect. Possibly this problem is caused by another driver on your system that cannot be identified at this time.
> 
> *On Fri 26-Apr-13 00:48:19 GMT your computer crashed*
> crash dump file: C:\Windows\Minidump\042513-14750-01.dmp
> This was probably caused by the following module: hal.dll (hal+0x12A3B)
> Bugcheck code: 0x124 (0x0, 0xFFFFFA800922E028, 0xFE200000, 0x21136)
> Error: WHEA_UNCORRECTABLE_ERROR
> file path: C:\Windows\system32\hal.dll
> product: Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
> company: Microsoft Corporation
> description: Hardware Abstraction Layer DLL
> Bug check description: This bug check indicates that a fatal hardware error has occurred. This bug check uses the error data that is provided by the Windows Hardware Error Architecture (WHEA).
> This is likely to be caused by a hardware problem problem. This problem might be caused by a thermal issue.
> The crash took place in a standard Microsoft module. Your system configuration may be incorrect. Possibly this problem is caused by another driver on your system that cannot be identified at this time.
> 
> *On Thu 25-Apr-13 22:20:00 GMT your computer crashed*
> crash dump file: C:\Windows\Minidump\042513-9078-01.dmp
> This was probably caused by the following module: hal.dll (hal+0x12A3B)
> Bugcheck code: 0x124 (0x0, 0xFFFFFA800920F028, 0xBE200000, 0x21152)
> Error: WHEA_UNCORRECTABLE_ERROR
> file path: C:\Windows\system32\hal.dll
> product: Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
> company: Microsoft Corporation
> description: Hardware Abstraction Layer DLL
> Bug check description: This bug check indicates that a fatal hardware error has occurred. This bug check uses the error data that is provided by the Windows Hardware Error Architecture (WHEA).
> This is likely to be caused by a hardware problem problem. This problem might be caused by a thermal issue.
> The crash took place in a standard Microsoft module. Your system configuration may be incorrect. Possibly this problem is caused by another driver on your system that cannot be identified at this time.
> 
> *On Thu 25-Apr-13 22:16:03 GMT your computer crashed*
> crash dump file: C:\Windows\Minidump\042513-10765-01.dmp
> This was probably caused by the following module: hal.dll (hal+0x12A3B)
> Bugcheck code: 0x124 (0x0, 0xFFFFFA8009241028, 0xFE200000, 0x21136)
> Error: WHEA_UNCORRECTABLE_ERROR
> file path: C:\Windows\system32\hal.dll
> product: Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
> company: Microsoft Corporation
> description: Hardware Abstraction Layer DLL
> Bug check description: This bug check indicates that a fatal hardware error has occurred. This bug check uses the error data that is provided by the Windows Hardware Error Architecture (WHEA).
> This is likely to be caused by a hardware problem problem. This problem might be caused by a thermal issue.
> The crash took place in a standard Microsoft module. Your system configuration may be incorrect. Possibly this problem is caused by another driver on your system that cannot be identified at this time.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maneil99*
> 
> I set my long duration power limit to 255 and seems to b stable ,not 100% sure yet but is that safe?


You can easily test what you actually need by reducing it.

For example on my system it starts throttling when I put it down to 130W .. I've never seen any throttling with AUTO so I don't think anybody needs to change these values (let alone max them out).


----------



## Chunin

Those logs look like not enough voltage to the CPU.


----------



## YounGMessiah

I tried 1.424V for 43 and it gave me a BSOD


----------



## qdrummer21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YounGMessiah*
> 
> I tried 1.424V for 43 and it gave me a BSOD


A couple of questions for you:
1. When you were stable with 4.3ghz @ 1.200V on the stock cooler how did you test stability?
2. I see in another forum that you just recently reinstalled the Noctua cooler, what are your current temps at just before the system BSODs?

4.3ghz @ 1.424V would suggest to me that this is definitely not a voltage problem, that's a crazy high voltage for that level OC. Side note: I wouldn't run that high of a voltage on air, that voltage is liquid cooling territory. I'm suspecting since you were stable with 4.3 @ 1.2V and you lost that stability by only changing the CPU cooler that you may not have it seated completely and that the chip is getting too hot and it is shutting down as a safety measure to prevent damage.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

To me that sounds memory related...
If you've tried increasing vcore - try going back to stock and testing.


----------



## maneil99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> You can easily test what you actually need by reducing it.
> 
> For example on my system it starts throttling when I put it down to 130W .. I've never seen any throttling with AUTO so I don't think anybody needs to change these values (let alone max them out).


how can i tell if its throttling.


----------



## YounGMessiah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qdrummer21*
> 
> A couple of questions for you:
> 1. When you were stable with 4.3ghz @ 1.200V on the stock cooler how did you test stability?
> 2. I see in another forum that you just recently reinstalled the Noctua cooler, what are your current temps at just before the system BSODs?
> 
> 4.3ghz @ 1.424V would suggest to me that this is definitely not a voltage problem, that's a crazy high voltage for that level OC. Side note: I wouldn't run that high of a voltage on air, that voltage is liquid cooling territory. I'm suspecting since you were stable with 4.3 @ 1.2V and you lost that stability by only changing the CPU cooler that you may not have it seated completely and that the chip is getting too hot and it is shutting down as a safety measure to prevent damage.


I tested it with prime95 using the torture test

And I dont know it does the BSOD before I pretty much boot.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> To me that sounds memory related...
> If you've tried increasing vcore - try going back to stock and testing.


I honestly been thinking its my memory along side my mobo having a crappy power phase 4+1+1.

I need to run memtest86


----------



## qdrummer21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YounGMessiah*
> 
> ...And I dont know it does the BSOD before I pretty much boot.


Given this I would second Totally Dubbed's analysis of memory as the best place to start looking. If you're BSODing that fast the temps haven't even had a chance to get going yet. Memtest would be the next I would run if it was my system.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Please ensure you go to STOCK (incl memory) for Memtest testing


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maneil99*
> 
> how can i tell if its throttling.


You see the Multi drop, when it's heavy I saw it go down to 16 but when it's just at the limit I saw it drop down by 1 or 2 multies .. then raising it over the needed level, it remained steady where it was set.


----------



## P8Z770k

i am not looking for extreme overclocking but i would like to stay on 4.2GHZ for 24/7 and can you tell me wat setting for 4.2 ghz and stable for 24/7 also i did overclock but my multiplier range from x16 to 42... i would like to stay at x42 full time with 100 base clock....
















THOSE LIST IS WAT I HAVE AND MY BIOS VERSION IS 1908

Motherboard: Asus P8Z77-V PRO ATX LGA1155 Motherboard
CPU: Intel Core i7-3770K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor
CPU Cooler: Corsair H100i 77.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler
Memory: Corsair Dominator Platinum 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1866 Memory
Storage: Intel 330 Series 120GB 2.5" Solid State Disk
Power Supply: Cooler Master Silent Pro M 1000W
Case: Cooler Master Storm Trooper ATX Full Tower Case


----------



## Raf Leung

Hey guys i just have a problem after ocing my 3770k, as you can see on the cpuz multiplier after x45 there is a (16-63) anyone know what thats mean?
http://s1188.photobucket.com/user/raf_ilt/media/problem_zps0f37395c.png.html
also i just flash my 7970 dual x bios to a vaopr x bios every thing work fine but when i run the new 3d mark i have a lower points then b4 just ocing to 1050/1500 by myself....plz help


----------



## Totally Dubbed

^that' s just windows power settings and C states throttling down your CPU


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raf Leung*
> 
> Hey guys i just have a problem after ocing my 3770k, as you can see on the cpuz multiplier after x45 there is a (16-63) anyone know what thats mean?


It's just showing the range of possible values. It shows 16-59 on mine, for example, because I have a Sandy.


----------



## Raf Leung

So its fine to leave it there ? thanks


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> It's just showing the range of possible values. It shows 16-59 on mine, for example, because I have a Sandy.


Not sure what that shows but it is multipliers . Mine shows 16-40 only ) I have my multipliers at 40x, 40x, 39x, 38x , so for me it seems its reading what bios is set to and for you an others what max multipliers are .

And we all have same MB platform P8Z77 .


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raf Leung*
> 
> So its fine to leave it there ? thanks


Yes, it is fine .

With regard to your vid issue . if your getting lower scores then your most likely to high clocked in either memory or core .

Try lowering each one one at time till you hit betst performance in few BM's .


----------



## tjcinnamon

I get a rounding error after 5 hours of prime95. I'm running 4.3GHz with a core voltage of 1.28. The temps on the failing core got up to 83 at one point but were mainly in the mid to low 70's

More voltage or lower the clock?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tjcinnamon*
> 
> I get a rounding error after 5 hours of prime95. I'm running 4.3GHz with a core voltage of 1.28. The temps on the failing core got up to 83 at one point but were mainly in the mid to low 70's
> 
> More voltage or lower the clock?


More voltage = higher temps
Lower clock = lower speed

What's wrong with your clock + voltage atm?


----------



## tjcinnamon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> More voltage = higher temps
> Lower clock = lower speed
> 
> What's wrong with your clock + voltage atm?


Not sure, just upped it to 1.28v and upped the cpu current capability from 100% to 120%

I hope that fixes it. It just sucks because presumably I'll have to wait 5+ hours for it to error out. Does that voltage seem high for that 4.3GHz?


----------



## Chunin

It is high for a relatively small OC which 4.3 Ghz is. 1.28V is what im using to get 4.5 Ghz stable. For 4.3 Ghz id probably need something like 1.16V since 1.11V is enough for 4.2 Ghz and 1.20V is what i used for 4.4 Ghz...


----------



## tjcinnamon

I wonder what the issue is for my settings. I basically copied the ones from the Guide. Temps seem within range


----------



## tjcinnamon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunin*
> 
> It is high for a relatively small OC which 4.3 Ghz is. 1.28V is what im using to get 4.5 Ghz stable. For 4.3 Ghz id probably need something like 1.16V since 1.11V is enough for 4.2 Ghz and 1.20V is what i used for 4.4 Ghz...


do you have your settings posted anywhere?


----------



## Chunin

Here you go:













Sorry it took so long, 40 kB/s upload is no fun.


----------



## Sunreeper

Guys, I would appreciate some help. I have a maximus v formula motherboard and it only allows me to increase my CPU voltage by .05 increments. I want to get more accuracy out of it by increasing by like 0.02 or something but it won't let me is what I'm saying possible?

Also how's my overclock
I have a 3570k overclocked to 4.7ghz with 1.30 volts 24/7 I had it stable for 4 hours on OCCT with linpack enabled and using 1.25 volts, which is why I believe if I have more control over the volts I can put I'll be able to get this thing stable under 1.30 volts
Thanks for the help guys


----------



## tjcinnamon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunin*
> 
> Here you go:
> 
> Sorry it took so long, 40 kB/s upload is no fun.


WOW! Thank you! I'll keep you posted on how it works.


----------



## Chunin

Keep in mind that im using offset mode. I dont know what your VID is so it might differ for you. Also this is the higher value i used before i worked my way down, now im using 0.06V and my VID is 1.2109V so effectively my VCORE is around 1.272V.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> Guys, I would appreciate some help. I have a maximus v formula motherboard and it only allows me to increase my CPU voltage by .05 increments. I want to get more accuracy out of it by increasing by like 0.02 or something but it won't let me is what I'm saying possible?
> 
> Also how's my overclock
> I have a 3570k overclocked to 4.7ghz with 1.30 volts 24/7 I had it stable for 4 hours on OCCT with linpack enabled and using 1.25 volts, which is why I believe if I have more control over the volts I can put I'll be able to get this thing stable under 1.30 volts
> Thanks for the help guys


seems good mate!
As for the increments - yeah I'm limited to 0.005 myself.


----------



## Chunin

0.005 doesnt equal 0.05 he spoke of tho... From what i understood he can only jump by 0.05V which wont let him use 1.28V for example but either 1.25V or 1.30V.


----------



## Sunreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunin*
> 
> 0.005 doesnt equal 0.05 he spoke of tho... From what i understood he can only jump by 0.05V which wont let him use 1.28V for example but either 1.25V or 1.30V.


It was my first time overclocking I messed with the bios a couple of minutes ago and got it to work after resetting CMOS


----------



## YounGMessiah

I think I got my i5-3570K OCed to 4.5GHz successfully! Im going to continue running the torture test.

In the end though I feel like I shouldve done more homework on motherboards power phases, I wouldve picked a better one..

Still going to probably invest into better RAM.. not sure


----------



## YounGMessiah

Well that failed lol after two hours of torture testing, so I decided to flash my bios back to return everything to stock.

As instructed I ran memtest86 for seven hours and found no errors..

So im confused on why im getting these BSODs? They seem to be memory related, but im not sure..


----------



## Edkiefer

If your running memory with high OC XMP profiles, I would go to 1333 or max 1600 till you get cpu stable ,if you try running some 2400XMP (thats just example) , it is going to be hard to figure where error is .

Do one thing at a time ,if system passes stock with default ram timings, then move up on CPU speed and voltage you were trying . that only way I think you be sure when you hit a issue .


----------



## captsbasu

30 minutes into stress test already reached 93 degrees







and still need more voltage. Crashed at 1.25v trying to get a 4.5 on a 3770k on a H80 cooler,any suggestions?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *captsbasu*
> 
> 30 minutes into stress test already reached 93 degrees
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and still need more voltage. Crashed at 1.25v trying to get a 4.5 on a 3770k on a H80 cooler,any suggestions?


re-sit that cooler....93c on that cooler seems way too hot!
Voltage wise...you'll need to go higher - what I would suggest is going for a lower clock at the same voltage.


----------



## YounGMessiah

I dont believe in OCing RAM, cant say I know how.. I know my RAM is rated at 1600 and thats where its been, but ill try the 1333.


----------



## Fieldsweeper

Anyone know about OC'ing a 3930K on an ASUS Rampage IV extreme, with a Corsair H110 in a Corsair Vengance C70? lol


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fieldsweeper*
> 
> Anyone know about OC'ing a 3930K on an ASUS Rampage IV extreme, with a Corsair H110 in a Corsair Vengance C70? lol


Lol - the principles that are listed in the OP should be the same for that


----------



## justanoldman

Jeez, I am following too many threads, gone for a few days and a million unread posts.

Been working on expanding my H220 cooler with extra rads and my gpu. I never thought I would get much into water cooling but the silence of a very high chip and dual gpu card overclock with nice temps is worth the time and expense.

Don't know if anyone's questions got skipped (which happens in most threads at some point) feel free to post again.
This is what I have been working on:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




Delidded 3770k, 5.0 @ 1.41v, MVF, 16 gb TridentX 2400, Switch 810
Swiftech: H220, 220 rad bottom, 320 rad top, 140 rad back

5 NF-F12 fans on top/bottom rads, one NF-A14 on 140 rad, two more NF-A14 case fans

Heatkiller hole edition full cover copper block with backplate for the GTX 690

2 Bitspower 45 degree compression fittings, the rest are Swiftech Lok-seal compression, using Swiftech black Truflex 3/8-5/8 tubing

With the rad fans at 60% (the lowest bios settings I have), case fans on the low noise adapter, and the H220 pump at 30% this setup is very quiet. With those quiet settings my Prime95 max core temps with an 8k-8k torture test with 90% ram usage for 15 minutes with the chip at 5.0, 1.41v are:
68, 71, 70, 66 in a 22.7c room

Running a benchmark Valley 1.0 run with a max gpu overclock +155, +740 my two cores are about 40c max.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Very nice! ^


----------



## Edkiefer

The H220 seems nice price/performance and quiet , I like they use nice size pump and it's PWM type .

Even though I never used any all-in-one units , I am always thinking pump might crap out after a while (few yrs) and fry/overheat cpu .

That must be big case to handle those rads w/o much moding from what looks like in pic .


----------



## Fieldsweeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> The H220 seems nice price/performance and quiet , I like they use nice size pump and it's PWM type .
> 
> Even though I never used any all-in-one units , I am always thinking pump might crap out after a while (few yrs) and fry/overheat cpu .
> 
> That must be big case to handle those rads w/o much moding from what looks like in pic .


I could only hope that I wouldn't be upgrading after a few years,

if it lasted that long, good enough for me. besides how long is the warranty for?

and H220 ?? you must be talking about the
Oh and the corsair has 280mm radiator as opposed to swiftechs 240mm


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fieldsweeper*
> 
> I could only hope that I wouldn't be upgrading after a few years,
> 
> if it lasted that long, good enough for me. besides how long is the warranty for?
> 
> and H220 ?? you must be talking about the
> Oh and the corsair has 280mm radiator as opposed to swiftechs 240mm


I was talking about Swifttechs new H220 system , it is expandable and uses PWM on pump, with nice size pump .
I also think rad is copper , anyway here is sells little more (40$) than a Corsair 100i , I think it goes for around 139$ at newegg


----------



## Fieldsweeper

I like my h110


----------



## YounGMessiah

Power phase control - Asus Optimized instead of extreme, fixed most of my issues lol

Im able to run 4.3 steadily even with the torture test of 12 hours.

I forgot I also lowered my RAM frequency from 1600 to 1333, since something with my RAM seems to be the issue..


----------



## justanoldman

If you just want to cool your cpu and not expand or customize it then a Corsair clc like the H100i is fine. If you want to cool your gpu or customize the tubing and such then the H220 is a great choice for those not ready to jump into full custom water. I really like not having to listen to my gpu fan.

Two best things I have done so far are delidding and putting my gpu under water. For those considering it, the Heatkiller gpu blocks are very good, I would recommend them.


----------



## YounGMessiah

Bumped up to 4.4GHz @ 1.2V, no hiccups so far


----------



## gtsteviiee

My 3570k needs 1.4v to boot







is this normal? Am i doing something wrong?


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtsteviiee*
> 
> My 3570k needs 1.4v to boot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is this normal? Am i doing something wrong?


At stock speeds?


----------



## gtsteviiee

Oops, at 4.5ghz.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtsteviiee*
> 
> Oops, at 4.5ghz.


That would not be considered normal.
If you are having trouble with 4.5 then follow the guide here exactly and work on 4.4. Then when you know your minimum vCore to stabilize that we can better assess what is going on with your 4.5 problem.

I would also run memtest86+ overnight to make sure there are no errors, and you can run Prime95 as shown in the guide at F5 stock settings to make sure that there are no issues unrelated to your chip oc.


----------



## YounGMessiah

Well im at 4.7GHz @ 1.272V holding steady, if this works im going to stay put for a while.

Max temp, full load on torture test (so far) is 60 degrees celcius


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YounGMessiah*
> 
> Well im at 4.7GHz @ 1.272V holding steady, if this works im going to stay put for a while.
> Max temp, full load on torture test (so far) is 60 degrees celcius


that is nice an cool temps for 4.7 , voltage is on low side and that helps .


----------



## qdrummer21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YounGMessiah*
> 
> Well im at 4.7GHz @ 1.272V holding steady, if this works im going to stay put for a while.
> Max temp, full load on torture test (so far) is 60 degrees celcius


Wow, your OC has turned around from a problem child to a pretty good setup!! I wish I had been that lucky on the chip lottery.


----------



## Fieldsweeper

do you guys change much other than voltage and the multiplier?

do you leave it so that the OC is actually basically the new turbo?

or have it run full blast all the time?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fieldsweeper*
> 
> do you guys change much other than voltage and the multiplier?
> 
> do you leave it so that the OC is actually basically the new turbo?
> 
> or have it run full blast all the time?


I leave it as it is shown in the OP (as that's my Bios







)
I do enable "balanced" under the power options, meaning the CPU throttles down to 1.6ghz when not in use.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fieldsweeper*
> 
> do you guys change much other than voltage and the multiplier?
> 
> do you leave it so that the OC is actually basically the new turbo?
> 
> or have it run full blast all the time?


I would just add to what TD posted that most people have speedstep enabled so the chip will downclock to 1600 when idle as long as your power settings are on balanced or you manually change the minimum processor state to 5% in the performance setting.

Then the other part of the equation is whether you choose to use offset voltage or not. Many do, but some choose not to do so. If you use offset voltage after finding your lowest manual vCore for you multiplier then the voltage sent to the chip will drop measurably when not needed.


----------



## gtsteviiee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> That would not be considered normal.
> If you are having trouble with 4.5 then follow the guide here exactly and work on 4.4. Then when you know your minimum vCore to stabilize that we can better assess what is going on with your 4.5 problem.
> 
> I would also run memtest86+ overnight to make sure there are no errors, and you can run Prime95 as shown in the guide at F5 stock settings to make sure that there are no issues unrelated to your chip oc.


Just returned the chip and got a new one. My new one is at 4.5Ghz @ 1.2v at 50-60c


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtsteviiee*
> 
> Just returned the chip and got a new one. My new one is at 4.5Ghz @ 1.2v at 50-60c


I am curious, what did you give as reason to return ?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtsteviiee*
> 
> Just returned the chip and got a new one. My new one is at 4.5Ghz @ 1.2v at 50-60c


haha NICE happy days man!


----------



## YounGMessiah

4.6 @ 1.216 is what I can hold stable for now, I do not go over 76 degrees celcius.

I actually bumped my RAM back up to 1600 and been tweaking here and there and seems to have worked..

Most of my issues were I was setting too high of a vcore.


----------



## YounGMessiah

I didnt notice much of a difference from 4.5 to 4.6, even in benchmarks.. Thinking of dropping it to 45 or bumping it up more..


----------



## Totally Dubbed

There's not much difference, that's why








Better be aat a lower voltage for longevity of chip than a 100mhz higher clock.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YounGMessiah*
> 
> I didnt notice much of a difference from 4.5 to 4.6, even in benchmarks.. Thinking of dropping it to 45 or bumping it up more..


One 680 card shouldn't cause too much of a cpu bottleneck in benchmarks. I you add a second then you would see a little better scores with a higher chip oc.

But as TD already posted, 100mhz either way won't make much difference in real life. For my rigs, I just set goals of not going over 80c while stress testing and not going much over 1.4v, and then the chips decided what multiplier they would allow under those conditions.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Hi everyone! I'm a first time overclocker and I've been going through the guide for the last couple of hours. Here's where I am right now.

i) Updated BIOS to version 1707
ii) Checked VID with CoreTemp during 10-minute prime95 run (settings were as per the recommendation in the first post, RAM usage was set to 13000MB). It was stuck at 1.2009v at all times. Temps were at a maximum of 65c on all cores except the first one. CPU-Z showed the speed of the stock CPU to be 3911.4MHz (100.3x39) during the run.
iii) Downloaded and installed prime95, CoreTemp, RealTemp, CPU-Z
iv) Created a doc file that contains all the information (copied from the guide) that I thought would be necessary when I'm changing settings in the BIOS.

Overclocking 3770K on Maximus V Formula.doc 59k .doc file


As far as I understand, I am to change the settings in the BIOS exactly as mentioned in the spoilers in the guide. Now I have some questions.

1. After I'm done changing the BIOS settings to the recommended settings for the first time, what settings are necessary to be changed in the BIOS when I'm testing stability for 15 mins and then coming back to the BIOS again to bump up the multiplier? (Vcore, multiplier - these two are the obvious ones. what else?)
2. By how much should I increase the vcore each time I'm required to increase it? (didnt see any mention of it in the guide)
3. Where does offset vcore and load-line calibration come in? I didnt quite get this part especially since it was mentioned that offset vcore shouldnt be used and manual vcore should be used instead.
4. It was mentioned that I can modify PLL settings to decrease temps. How do I do this?

Also, please be kind enough to check my doc file and see if it has all the info I'll need during changing the settings in the BIOS. It will be my only guide when I;m doing it as I wont be able to memorize every setting.

Please make sure to point out if I have missed anything important. I killed a motherboard within five minutes of trying to overclock a 1090T a few months ago. So I earnestly request you to advise and guide me in such a way so that my current hardware dont end up the same way.

Thank you!


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Hi everyone! I'm a first time overclocker and I've been going through the guide for the last couple of hours. Here's where I am right now.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> i) Updated BIOS to version 1707
> ii) Checked VID with CoreTemp during 10-minute prime95 run (settings were as per the recommendation in the first post, RAM usage was set to 13000MB). It was stuck at 1.2009v at all times. Temps were at a maximum of 65c on all cores except the first one. CPU-Z showed the speed of the stock CPU to be 3911.4MHz (100.3x39) during the run.
> iii) Downloaded and installed prime95, CoreTemp, RealTemp, CPU-Z
> iv) Created a doc file that contains all the information (copied from the guide) that I thought would be necessary when I'm changing settings in the BIOS.
> 
> Overclocking 3770K on Maximus V Formula.doc 59k .doc file
> 
> 
> As far as I understand, I am to change the settings in the BIOS exactly as mentioned in the spoilers in the guide. Now I have some questions.
> 
> 1. After I'm done changing the BIOS settings to the recommended settings for the first time, what settings are necessary to be changed in the BIOS when I'm testing stability for 15 mins and then coming back to the BIOS again to bump up the multiplier? (Vcore, multiplier - these two are the obvious ones. what else?)
> 2. By how much should I increase the vcore each time I'm required to increase it? (didnt see any mention of it in the guide)
> 3. Where does offset vcore and load-line calibration come in? I didnt quite get this part especially since it was mentioned that offset vcore shouldnt be used and manual vcore should be used instead.
> 4. It was mentioned that I can modify PLL settings to decrease temps. How do I do this?
> 
> Also, please be kind enough to check my doc file and see if it has all the info I'll need during changing the settings in the BIOS. It will be my only guide when I;m doing it as I wont be able to memorize every setting.
> 
> Please make sure to point out if I have missed anything important. I killed a motherboard within five minutes of trying to overclock a 1090T a few months ago. So I earnestly request you to advise and guide me in such a way so that my current hardware dont end up the same way.
> 
> Thank you!


1. Just those two, pick your starting multiplier (4.4 or 4.5 is a good place to start). The first vCore is really just a guess since all chips are different, but 1.2v or so is a good starting point.
2. Change vCore by one notch, .005, when you are getting close. If you are getting serious instability right away then increasing it by .01 is fine.
3. LLC should be set to Ultra High to reduce vdroop to as little as possible. That setting makes finding your oc easier. Once you know what you are doing and understand what exactly vdroop does then you can consider a lower setting later if you wish. Offset vCore will only be used once you have spent a decent amount of time finding a 24/7 stable oc setting. It is easier to find your oc on manual then switch to offset.
4. You can try a lower CPU PLL voltage than the 1.7 that is in the guide but it most likely will not make any difference. Many people have tried different settings and it has not changed much with temps or anything else. Feel free to try a lower setting, but only after you have found a stable oc.

Your doc looks like a cut and paste of the guide, so you should be ok. Do you have another computer, laptop, or tablet to view the guide while changing your bios on your rig? Looking at the screen shots from the guide make changing bios much easier. If you copy all the guide settings (except for your ram timings and voltage which are specific to you) then you should be fine.


----------



## arzel94

hi! i am new overclocker, recently i have changed my motherborad for one p8z77-v lk, my cpu is one i5-3750k.

i have try to overclock it to 4.5ghz, but the Vcore i need is really higth, 1.360! i have fallow the guide on the first page, and i can not stabilize my cpu under 1.360. i really think i have really bad chip.

i asking you for help.

sorry for my poor english.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arzel94*
> 
> hi! i am new overclocker, recently i have changed my motherborad for one p8z77-v lk, my cpu is one i5-3750k.
> 
> i have try to overclock it to 4.5ghz, but the Vcore i need is really higth, 1.360! i have fallow the guide on the first page, and i can not stabilize my cpu under 1.360. i really think i have really bad chip.
> i asking you for help.
> sorry for my poor english.


Welcome to OCN, it will help people to assist you if you put the details of your computer in your posts. Here is how to do that:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1258253/how-to-put-your-rig-in-your-sig

It is possible that it needs that much but it does sound high. What are your max testing temps?

I would suggest going down to 4.4 and trying to stabilize that, and the vCore for 4.4 will help us see if 1.36 is correct for 4.5.

First though, if you have not flashed bios recently, I would make sure you flash the most current one for your mobo. I believe it is bios number 1001 for your mobo. If you were on a previous (lower numbered bios) you will have to enter all your settings again, but you can just copy them from the guide. If you are already on 1001, then you can save your profile, flash bios, then reload them.

Also make sure you have your ram timings and voltage set to the manufacturer's recommendations. If you have not done so you will want to run memtest86+ overnight to make sure there are no errors with your ram. Faulty ram can be a big problem when trying to oc your chip.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> 1. Just those two, pick your starting multiplier (4.4 or 4.5 is a good place to start). The first vCore is really just a guess since all chips are different, but 1.2v or so is a good starting point.
> 2. Change vCore by one notch, .005, when you are getting close. If you are getting serious instability right away then increasing it by .01 is fine.
> 3. LLC should be set to Ultra High to reduce vdroop to as little as possible. That setting makes finding your oc easier. Once you know what you are doing and understand what exactly vdroop does then you can consider a lower setting later if you wish. Offset vCore will only be used once you have spent a decent amount of time finding a 24/7 stable oc setting. It is easier to find your oc on manual then switch to offset.
> 4. You can try a lower CPU PLL voltage than the 1.7 that is in the guide but it most likely will not make any difference. Many people have tried different settings and it has not changed much with temps or anything else. Feel free to try a lower setting, but only after you have found a stable oc.
> 
> Your doc looks like a cut and paste of the guide, so you should be ok. Do you have another computer, laptop, or tablet to view the guide while changing your bios on your rig? Looking at the screen shots from the guide make changing bios much easier. If you copy all the guide settings (except for your ram timings and voltage which are specific to you) then you should be fine.


Thanks for the reply.

1. How do I disable the igpu? I've heard that doing so should help overclocking?
2. I'm using this RAM kit. It says on their site that it runs at 1600MHz at 1.5v with timings of 9-9-9-24. Are these the values that I'm supposed to input in the DRAM Timing Control section?

I have a tablet thats being charged right now. I'll get to it once its ready.

Thanks again!









*EDIT :*
I dont know if its because of the updated BIOS (1707) or my Maximus V (as opposed to the Sabertooth used as an example in the guide), but my BIOS shows an Extreme Tweaker menu instead of an AI Tweaker menu, and things are a bit different than the instructions provided in the guide.

I did not find the following options in the Extreme Tweaker menu:
i) BCLK/PEG Frequency
ii) ASUS MultiCore Enhancement
iii) Ratio Synchronizing Control
iv) 1-core ratio limit

Instead a found a number of new/extra options in the Extreme Tweaker menu, but I did not write them down since I was told not to bother about them.

Everything else seemed fine, but what do I do about the four options that I did not find in the menu?


----------



## Chunin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> 1. How do I disable the igpu? I've heard that doing so should help overclocking?
> 2. I'm using this RAM kit. It says on their site that it runs at 1600MHz at 1.5v with timings of 9-9-9-24. Are these the values that I'm supposed to input in the DRAM Timing Control section?
> 
> I have a tablet thats being charged right now. I'll get to it once its ready.
> 
> Thanks again!


Its in Advanced>System Agent Configuration>Initiate Graphic Adapter> PCIE/PCI

http://assets.overclock.net.s3.amazonaws.com/7/76/76110b90_vbattach229987.jpeg

As for the RAM id just use the XMP profile.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunin*
> 
> Its in Advanced>System Agent Configuration>Initiate Graphic Adapter> PCIE/PCI
> 
> http://assets.overclock.net.s3.amazonaws.com/7/76/76110b90_vbattach229987.jpeg
> 
> As for the RAM id just use the XMP profile.


Just checked. There's no Initiate Graphic Adapter option under System Agent Configuration.

Although, there was another option under System Agent Configuration that asked me to select the primary display adapter and I changed it from Auto to PCIE. And the iGPU multi-monitor support is also disabled. How do I check whether or not it disabled the iGPU?

Thanks!


----------



## Chunin

Connect the cord to the port on the mobo and see if the monitor gets any signal?


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> 1. How do I disable the igpu? I've heard that doing so should help overclocking?
> 2. I'm using this RAM kit. It says on their site that it runs at 1600MHz at 1.5v with timings of 9-9-9-24. Are these the values that I'm supposed to input in the DRAM Timing Control section?
> 
> I have a tablet thats being charged right now. I'll get to it once its ready.
> 
> Thanks again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *EDIT :*
> I dont know if its because of the updated BIOS (1707) or my Maximus V (as opposed to the Sabertooth used as an example in the guide), but my BIOS shows an Extreme Tweaker menu instead of an AI Tweaker menu, and things are a bit different than the instructions provided in the guide.
> 
> I did not find the following options in the Extreme Tweaker menu:
> i) BCLK/PEG Frequency
> ii) ASUS MultiCore Enhancement
> iii) Ratio Synchronizing Control
> iv) 1-core ratio limit
> 
> Instead a found a number of new/extra options in the Extreme Tweaker menu, but I did not write them down since I was told not to bother about them.
> 
> Everything else seemed fine, but what do I do about the four options that I did not find in the menu?


First Thing I would do is DL manual for MB . much easier than going into bios to see settings .

http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA1155/MAXIMUS-V_FORMULA/E7295_Maximus_V_Formula.pdf

Now under extreme tweaker >AI overclock tuner , set to manual and see what options pop up .
From looking at manual there should be BCLK/PEG freq but you want to keep it at 100.0 mhz
the asus multicore enhancement is same as ratio syncrnize control . what it does is set all cores to highest multiplier so if stock was core1 38, core2 =38, core3=37, core4=36 , you would get 38 (3800) across all cores .
most people leave all cores running same speed depending on load as it makes easier to test for stability .

There must be way to set them though if you wanted staggered speed across cores , not sure what the "up one level" does, sounds like OC multiplier or something .
you could enable an see what happens or maybe there other forums just for maximus MB (never looked ) , most here run P8Z77xxx


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunin*
> 
> Connect the cord to the port on the mobo and see if the monitor gets any signal?


Unfortunately I'm using a VGA cable with an adapter and I cannot check if there is any signal on the port on the mobo. Is there any other way to check this?


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> First Thing I would do is DL manual for MB . much easier than going into bios to see settings .
> 
> http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA1155/MAXIMUS-V_FORMULA/E7295_Maximus_V_Formula.pdf
> 
> Now under extreme tweaker >AI overclock tuner , set to manual and see what options pop up .
> From looking at manual there should be BCLK/PEG freq but you want to keep it at 100.0 mhz
> the asus multicore enhancement is same as ratio syncrnize control . what it does is set all cores to highest multiplier so if stock was core1 38, core2 =38, core3=37, core4=36 , you would get 38 (3800) across all cores .
> most people leave all cores running same speed depending on load as it makes easier to test for stability .
> 
> There must be way to set them though if you wanted staggered speed across cores , not sure what the "up one level" does, sounds like OC multiplier or something .
> you could enable an see what happens or maybe there other forums just for maximus MB (never looked ) , most here run P8Z77xxx


I didnt know that setting the AI Overclock Tuner to manual would reveal more settings. I'll see if setting it to manual reveals all the other settings as well. Thanks!


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 1. How do I disable the igpu? I've heard that doing so should help overclocking?
> 2. I'm using this RAM kit. It says on their site that it runs at 1600MHz at 1.5v with timings of 9-9-9-24. Are these the values that I'm supposed to input in the DRAM Timing Control section?
> 
> I have a tablet thats being charged right now. I'll get to it once its ready.
> 
> Thanks again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *EDIT :*
> I dont know if its because of the updated BIOS (1707) or my Maximus V (as opposed to the Sabertooth used as an example in the guide), but my BIOS shows an Extreme Tweaker menu instead of an AI Tweaker menu, and things are a bit different than the instructions provided in the guide.
> 
> I did not find the following options in the Extreme Tweaker menu:
> i) BCLK/PEG Frequency
> ii) ASUS MultiCore Enhancement
> iii) Ratio Synchronizing Control
> iv) 1-core ratio limit
> 
> Instead a found a number of new/extra options in the Extreme Tweaker menu, but I did not write them down since I was told not to bother about them.
> 
> Everything else seemed fine, but what do I do about the four options that I did not find in the menu?


It doesn't sound like you have the igpu enabled. You can check in Device manager under Display Adapters to see if anything is listed besides your Titan. You can also run Valley 1.0, which you will want to test your Titan anyway, and when you get your score after the benchmark run it should not list anything extra in the GPU model - if it doesn't then igpu is off.

I have your mobo and bios, you can follow all the guide settings, our bios pages just look a little different.

For the ram, you are correct, just copy those numbers into the Dram Timing Control page, and the voltage goes in the main Extreme Tweaker page under DRAM Voltage.

Change Ai Overclock Tuner to Manual from Auto and you will see the BCLK and such. We don't have a MultiCore Enhancement choice so don't worry about it.

BCLK should be 100.0, Turbo Ratio is Manual, and Ratio Synchronizing Control should be Enabled. Set your chosen multiplier (I would pick 44 because of your cooler) under the Advanced Tab - CPU Configuration - CPU Management Configuration. Change CPU Ratio to 44, then underneath that you have the first three choices Enabled, the last three disabled.

Once you change the CPU Ratio to 44 there, the stuff under Turbo Ratio on the Extreme Tweaker tab will change automatically to 44 for all 4 cores.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> It doesn't sound like you have the igpu enabled. You can check in Device manager under Display Adapters to see if anything is listed besides your Titan. You can also run Valley 1.0, which you will want to test your Titan anyway, and when you get your score after the benchmark run it should not list anything extra in the GPU model - if it doesn't then igpu is off.
> 
> I have your mobo and bios, you can follow all the guide settings, our bios pages just look a little different.
> 
> For the ram, you are correct, just copy those numbers into the Dram Timing Control page, and the voltage goes in the main Extreme Tweaker page under DRAM Voltage.
> 
> Change Ai Overclock Tuner to Manual from Auto and you will see the BCLK and such. We don't have a MultiCore Enhancement choice so don't worry about it.
> 
> BCLK should be 100.0, Turbo Ratio is Manual, and Ratio Synchronizing Control should be Enabled. Set your chosen multiplier (I would pick 44 because of your cooler) under the Advanced Tab - CPU Configuration - CPU Management Configuration. Change CPU Ratio to 44, then underneath that you have the first three choices Enabled, the last three disabled.
> 
> Once you change the CPU Ratio to 44 there, the stuff under Turbo Ratio on the Extreme Tweaker tab will change automatically to 44 for all 4 cores.


I've run Valley quite a few times (currently 7th among OCN's single GPU users







) and it doesnt show anything other than the Titan under the GPU model. So I guess the iGPU was already disabled to begin with.

Okay I'll check it after setting it to manual and will post again if I have more questions. Thanks a lot!


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> It doesn't sound like you have the igpu enabled. You can check in Device manager under Display Adapters to see if anything is listed besides your Titan. You can also run Valley 1.0, which you will want to test your Titan anyway, and when you get your score after the benchmark run it should not list anything extra in the GPU model - if it doesn't then igpu is off.
> 
> I have your mobo and bios, you can follow all the guide settings, our bios pages just look a little different.
> 
> For the ram, you are correct, just copy those numbers into the Dram Timing Control page, and the voltage goes in the main Extreme Tweaker page under DRAM Voltage.
> 
> Change Ai Overclock Tuner to Manual from Auto and you will see the BCLK and such. We don't have a MultiCore Enhancement choice so don't worry about it.
> 
> BCLK should be 100.0, Turbo Ratio is Manual, and Ratio Synchronizing Control should be Enabled. Set your chosen multiplier (I would pick 44 because of your cooler) under the Advanced Tab - CPU Configuration - CPU Management Configuration. Change CPU Ratio to 44, then underneath that you have the first three choices Enabled, the last three disabled.
> 
> Once you change the CPU Ratio to 44 there, the stuff under Turbo Ratio on the Extreme Tweaker tab will change automatically to 44 for all 4 cores.


So you do have option to set multiplier per core once you set to manual ?

The manual is kind of vague on that part . with the P8Z77V Pro manual is pretty clear on that , does fairly good job explaining .

For memory wouldn't it be best to just choose XMP to start with . I would even go with default 1300 and after finding CPU OC then bump memory up but that could be just me .


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> I've run Valley quite a few times (currently 7th among OCN's single GPU users
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and it doesnt show anything other than the Titan under the GPU model. So I guess the iGPU was already disabled to begin with.
> 
> Okay I'll check it after setting it to manual and will post again if I have more questions. Thanks a lot!


Sorry, should have checked the valley thread first. That is a very nice Titan, most have trouble ocing that high. That is a high score with a stock chip, so you will want to run it again once you get your chip oc stable to get a little better score.

With that good of a video card, you really should see what your chip can do and you will not be able to with that cooler. So delidding and a decent cooler will be the way to go higher, or at least a high end cooler to get a decent oc.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> So you do have option to set multiplier per core once you set to manual ?
> 
> The manual is kind of vague on that part . with the P8Z77V Pro manual is pretty clear on that , does fairly good job explaining .
> 
> For memory wouldn't it be best to just choose XMP to start with . I would even go with default 1300 and after finding CPU OC then bump memory up but that could be just me .


XMP should choose the right numbers from the manufacturer but it is preferable to know them yourself and type them in. I recommend people run their memory at what is was made to run at by the manufacturer, test it overnight with memtest86+ then with Prime95 for a while to see if it is ok - and you do all that with the chip at stock. Then you can proceed to oc the chip with some confidence that your ram is not a problem.

Other than some crazy benching, I don't know of a good reason to have your cores at different multipliers, but you can change Ratio Synch Control to Disabled then change the multi for each core.


----------



## justanoldman

Just for some reference, here are my first three bios pages of the Extreme Tweaker tab. Please note that my ram is rated by the manufacturer at 2400 and 1.65v, so it is not oced. Also I am on offset, while anyone starting should be on manual vCore.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Edkiefer

Yes, thats basically how P8Z77V pro is , so manual is just not good , left out the cpu core values .


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Sorry, should have checked the valley thread first. That is a very nice Titan, most have trouble ocing that high. That is a high score with a stock chip, so you will want to run it again once you get your chip oc stable to get a little better score.
> 
> With that good of a video card, you really should see what your chip can do and you will not be able to with that cooler. So delidding and a decent cooler will be the way to go higher, or at least a high end cooler to get a decent oc.


Thanks! I will definitely run Valley again to see how much of an improvement I get after overclocking the CPU. But I'm trying not to get too excited since I read somewhere on OCN that someone only got a boost of 0.2 FPS after overclocking his/her 3x70K from 4.2GHz to 4.8GHz.

Doesnt delidding void the warranty of a CPU? I dont want that to happen so the chances of delidding are next to none for me.
Whats the absolute best air-cooling setup for a 3770K right now? I had very limited options to choose from in my local market so I went for the reasonably priced option of an EVO with 2 SP120s in push-pull. But I'll prepare myself to get something better if it provides a significant lowering of temps. And I dont plan on getting a water-cooling setup because I dont want to risk my hardware getting wet due to some malfunction.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Just for some reference, here are my first three bios pages of the Extreme Tweaker tab. Please note that my ram is rated by the manufacturer at 2400 and 1.65v, so it is not oced. Also I am on offset, while anyone starting should be on manual vCore.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


So it should be okay if I just plug in these values (except volts and multiplier of course) in my BIOS?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Thanks! I will definitely run Valley again to see how much of an improvement I get after overclocking the CPU. But I'm trying not to get too excited since I read somewhere on OCN that someone only got a boost of 0.2 FPS after overclocking his/her 3x70K from 4.2GHz to 4.8GHz.
> 
> Doesnt delidding void the warranty of a CPU? I dont want that to happen so the chances of delidding are next to none for me.
> Whats the absolute best air-cooling setup for a 3770K right now? I had very limited options to choose from in my local market so I went for the reasonably priced option of an EVO with 2 SP120s in push-pull. But I'll prepare myself to get something better if it provides a significant lowering of temps. And I dont plan on getting a water-cooling setup because I dont want to risk my hardware getting wet due to some malfunction.
> So it should be okay if I just plug in these values (except volts and multiplier of course) in my BIOS?
> 
> Thanks a lot!


indeed, and make sure your RAM timings and settings match what you get from the RAM manufacturer.
As for de-lidding - yes it does void your warranty.
As for best air-cooling - the Noctua solutions seem to be the best.

Remember there is always LIQUID COOLING - ie. the H220, H100i, Antec 920 and so on that you can choose too - they are all-in-one solutions that you don't have to both touching, just installing.


----------



## justanoldman

^Agree with everything TD wrote. The NH-D14 is a great air cooler, but some can't fit it in their case or their ram blocks it. For just cpu cooling the H100i works fine, but if you want to expand the loop to the gpu like I did, then the H220 is the way to go if you don't do full custom water.

Delidding obviously void the warranty, but I don't know too many people that use their chip warranty. Many people delid Ivy chips because the glue Intel used is done so poorly that dellidding is the only way to get the most out of the chip. Not trying to push you into it, just giving you the info, and anyone who can afford a Titan people just tend to assume you could afford a new chip.

The chip oc won't hold back your one Titan too much, but you would see a bigger difference if you get another and SLI them.

From my screen shots, you would use manual voltage not offset, start with 1.2v or so, change the multiplier from 50 to 44, and enter in your specific ram voltage/timings.


----------



## phaseshift

I have a question if I have a Z68 mobo which is the Maximus IV Extreme-Z does this guide still apply if I put in a 3570k?


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phaseshift*
> 
> I have a question if I have a Z68 mobo which is the Maximus IV Extreme-Z does this guide still apply if I put in a 3570k?


I believe we have had some that have done it, but I haven't had a z68 before so I can't say for sure. I would imagine the same principals apply, it would be a matter of what choices your bios would have I think.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phaseshift*
> 
> I have a question if I have a Z68 mobo which is the Maximus IV Extreme-Z does this guide still apply if I put in a 3570k?


All boards with a UEFI, especially Asus ones and those that run IB - can follow this guide.
Not ALL options might be there, and some options might be in different places, furthermore you might have more options.
But following this guide, you'll be able to see that there are only a few things that need to be changed, and 1 value (voltage) that alters with speed and silicone lottery (same model CPUs are all different).

Long story short: Yes you can.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> indeed, and make sure your RAM timings and settings match what you get from the RAM manufacturer.
> As for de-lidding - yes it does void your warranty.
> As for best air-cooling - the Noctua solutions seem to be the best.
> 
> Remember there is always LIQUID COOLING - ie. the H220, H100i, Antec 920 and so on that you can choose too - they are all-in-one solutions that you don't have to both touching, just installing.


Okay I'll check out the Noctua and the other liquid coolers when I change my CPU cooler. Thanks!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> ^Agree with everything TD wrote. The NH-D14 is a great air cooler, but some can't fit it in their case or their ram blocks it. For just cpu cooling the H100i works fine, but if you want to expand the loop to the gpu like I did, then the H220 is the way to go if you don't do full custom water.
> 
> Delidding obviously void the warranty, but I don't know too many people that use their chip warranty. Many people delid Ivy chips because the glue Intel used is done so poorly that dellidding is the only way to get the most out of the chip. Not trying to push you into it, just giving you the info, and anyone who can afford a Titan people just tend to assume you could afford a new chip.
> 
> The chip oc won't hold back your one Titan too much, but you would see a bigger difference if you get another and SLI them.
> 
> From my screen shots, you would use manual voltage not offset, start with 1.2v or so, change the multiplier from 50 to 44, and enter in your specific ram voltage/timings.


Delidding not only voids my warranty, but also puts me at a risk of breaking the chip during the procedure and thats what I am afraid of. Unfortunately I'm one of those people who spend all their money on buying a new system and tend not to change anything until it breaks or performs too poorly. Besides, I plan on upgrading my monitor soon, and my case requires quite a few accessories (HDD bays, HDD cage, new fans etc). Not to mention the new CPU cooler if I'm tempted towards a high overclock. So I cant risk losing my CPU right now.

I went with the Titan instead of the 690 because I wanted to avoid getting a dual GPU system for as long as possible. The Titan is performing superbly for my needs right now and I cant see myself getting a newer GPU until Maxwell, the new DirectX, the new consoles or something similarly revolutionary. So I'm not worried about the GPU being bottlenecked. And by the time I actually change my GPU, I hope to get a new CPU as well.

So I'll just have to be careful not to mess with the offset voltage settings and put in the right values and I should be fine. Got it!

I'll get back to you if I have more questions. Thanks a lot!


----------



## justanoldman

^No problem Ahnafakeef, just don’t let your hottest core go much above 90c while running Prime95 and you will be fine. Stick to 4.4 and less than 1.3v and you should not have any problems. Good luck and let us know how it goes.


----------



## YounGMessiah

Well after tons of playing around, I will stick to 4.5GHz @ 1.2V, everything seems stable, my RAM is back at 1600 behaving correctly..

Soon I will try to get 4.7-4.9 with at most 1.37V

I think I might just wait till I get my new PSU before I go up there..


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YounGMessiah*
> 
> Well after tons of playing around, I will stick to 4.5GHz @ 1.2V, everything seems stable, my RAM is back at 1600 behaving correctly..
> 
> Soon I will try to get 4.7-4.9 with at most 1.37V
> 
> I think I might just wait till I get my new PSU before I go up there..


Cool, glad you got it stable. If 1.2v completely stabilizes 4.5 then I would guess you can do 4.7 at around 1.32v and 4.8 at around 1.38v, but you need to keep the temps in check, because Ivy is more stable at lower temps.


----------



## YounGMessiah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Cool, glad you got it stable. If 1.2v completely stabilizes 4.5 then I would guess you can do 4.7 at around 1.32v and 4.8 at around 1.38v, but you need to keep the temps in check, because Ivy is more stable at lower temps.


Yeah temps dont go over 73 on 100%, using 90% of my RAM.


----------



## ahnafakeef

I did everything the guide asked me to. Temps after 15mins of prime95 are hitting a minimum of 80c on a core and a max of 93c on another core and some ASUS software is warning me that the CPU has hit 71c. This is with 44x multiplier at 1.2v and using 13000MB of RAM from a total of 16GB. CoreTemp shows the used RAM to be 15145MB, if it helps.

prime95 reported something like "Self-test 448k passed" after 15mins. Dont know what that means though.

What do I do now, especially to get the temps down?
How do I know if my push-pull setup is running at its max RPM? and if its not, how do I make it run at max? The fans are both connected to the motherboard and the speed is being controlled by it too.

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Chunin

Prime 95 reported that you passed one of the tests it was performing. Thats very bad temperature for such a low VCORE. Are you sure your cooler is mounted correctly?

Do you have the Asus Suite II installed? If yes then theres a software called FAN Xpert 2 it allows you to set a custom curve for the CPU fans so you can control the RPM yourself depending on the temps.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunin*
> 
> Prime 95 reported that you passed one of the tests it was performing. Thats very bad temperature for such a low VCORE. Are you sure your cooler is mounted correctly?


Thanks for the quick reply.

I think the cooler is mounted correctly although now I;m doubting it. This is embarrassing to ask, but how do I check if it is mounted properly? I remember applying way too much TIM when installing my heatsink. Could this be a reason for the high temps?

Thanks again!


----------



## 2slick4u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Thanks for the quick reply.
> 
> I think the cooler is mounted correctly although now I;m doubting it. This is embarrassing to ask, but how do I check if it is mounted properly? I remember applying way too much TIM when installing my heatsink. Could this be a reason for the high temps?
> 
> Thanks again!


You only need a pea size on the centre of the cpu for the TIM. Too much could cause it but I cant say for sure. Try and apply a size of a pea on the centre and mount your cooler again and try again!

Also try a custom blend test on prime 95 with 90% of your RAM and run it to check your overclock if it's stable or not!


----------



## YounGMessiah

Try redoing your CPU cooler mounting process and/or try 1.25V.

What do you have for LLC?


----------



## Chunin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YounGMessiah*
> 
> Try redoing your CPU cooler mounting process and/or try 1.25V.
> 
> What do you have for LLC?


Why would you tell him to try even higher voltage when he is hitting 93C already. With 1.25V the hottest core would get to something around 100+C...


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2slick4u*
> 
> You only need a pea size on the centre of the cpu for the TIM. Too much could cause it but I cant say for sure. Try and apply a size of a pea on the centre and mount your cooler again and try again!
> 
> Also try a custom blend test on prime 95 with 90% of your RAM and run it to check your overclock if it's stable or not!


I've been running a custom test on prime95 with 13000MB of my 16GB RAM (as per the guide) for a while now. Self-test 512K passed is the last pass I saw. Will try the remounting the cooler with lesser TIM later.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YounGMessiah*
> 
> Try redoing your CPU cooler mounting process and/or try 1.25V.
> 
> What do you have for LLC?


Wouldnt raising the volts only increase temps? LLC is set to ultra high.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunin*
> 
> Prime 95 reported that you passed one of the tests it was performing. Thats very bad temperature for such a low VCORE. Are you sure your cooler is mounted correctly?
> 
> Do you have the Asus Suite II installed? If yes then theres a software called FAN Xpert 2 it allows you to set a custom curve for the CPU fans so you can control the RPM yourself depending on the temps.


I went into fan xpert II. It doesnt recognize my SP120s as CPU fans. So I had to name it as back fans. But I can do anything with the curve. Please teach me how to do this.

New Issues: Usage on c1 (I think its the same as second core) has dropped to ~50% and wont go back up. Temps are also the highest on this core. RAM usage has also dropped to 81%. What am I doing wrong?

Thanks a lot everyone! My internet has really poor service thus the delay in replying.


----------



## ahnafakeef

One of the workers has reported "Fatal Error : Rounding was 0.5, expected less than 0.4" and "Hardware Failure detected, consult stress.txt". Do I keep on running prime95 or should I stop it?

The worker also said : "Torture test completed. 47 tests in 49 minutes - 1 errors, 0 warnings.


----------



## Forceman

Stop it. An error like that means one of the cores failed so you aren't stable. You'll need to increase the voltage and try again.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Stop it. An error like that means one of the cores failed so you aren't stable. You'll need to increase the voltage and try again.


Thanks for the reply. It survived 49 minutes without any errors, so by how much should I increase the vcore judging from that?


----------



## Forceman

Usually an error like that, as opposed to a complete system crash, means you are pretty close on the voltage. I would just increase it one notch or about 0.005 to 0.01 depending on what your board allows.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Usually an error like that, as opposed to a complete system crash, means you are pretty close on the voltage. I would just increase it one notch or about 0.005 to 0.01 depending on what your board allows.


My board allows .005 so I guess I'll up it by that amount. Thanks! I'll post back here awhile later.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Still hitting 94c on the second core (and 90c+ on the third and fourth) and I'm on the second self-test in prime95. Really need some effective solution to this temp issue.

Also, will the computer run as stable as before if I were to change the multi back to 39 and keep the other settings in the BIOS unchanged?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Chunin

Something simple like this should be enough:

http://gyazo.com/3ffe6e0cac154b512075b6b29b818a58

Set up this way when the temp is lower than 40C my fans spin at 30% then once the temp hit 55C they rev up to 65% and finally at 75C it hits 100%. Bear in mind that its what the Asus thingy reports not the core temps so its lower than what youll see in Core Temp or Real Temp so thats why i have it set up to speed up the fans at such low temperatures.


----------



## 2slick4u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> I've been running a custom test on prime95 with 13000MB of my 16GB RAM (as per the guide) for a while now. Self-test 512K passed is the last pass I saw. Will try the remounting the cooler with lesser TIM later.
> Wouldnt raising the volts only increase temps? LLC is set to ultra high.
> I went into fan xpert II. It doesnt recognize my SP120s as CPU fans. So I had to name it as back fans. But I can do anything with the curve. Please teach me how to do this.
> 
> New Issues: Usage on c1 (I think its the same as second core) has dropped to ~50% and wont go back up. Temps are also the highest on this core. RAM usage has also dropped to 81%. What am I doing wrong?
> 
> Thanks a lot everyone! My internet has really poor service thus the delay in replying.


yeah try that later and see if your temps would improve it doesn't hurt to try.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> I did everything the guide asked me to. Temps after 15mins of prime95 are hitting a minimum of 80c on a core and a max of 93c on another core and some ASUS software is warning me that the CPU has hit 71c. This is with 44x multiplier at 1.2v and using 13000MB of RAM from a total of 16GB. CoreTemp shows the used RAM to be 15145MB, if it helps.
> 
> prime95 reported something like "Self-test 448k passed" after 15mins. Dont know what that means though.
> 
> What do I do now, especially to get the temps down?
> How do I know if my push-pull setup is running at its max RPM? and if its not, how do I make it run at max? The fans are both connected to the motherboard and the speed is being controlled by it too.
> 
> Thanks a lot!


Hey man,
OK for the safety of your chip, I would suggest re-looking into that mount and the fans on the 212.
I've heard great things of that cooler, and those fans are the bomb too (I got them on my antec) - before proceeding with any more testing and higher volts, I would HIGHLY SUGGEST looking into those temperatures.
They seem awfully high for such a low voltage.
If you were at say 1.25v (even that doesn't seem like a huge difference, temps wise it is) - then I wouldn't be surprised.

If you cannot get the temps lower by remounting or reapplying TIM (use a pea sizes dot in the middle of the IHS) - then I would consider either:
-Dropping your OC to something that 1.2v would run stable at
-Changing cooler all together

As for your testing - yes when one worker "fails" no matter when, it means you are unstable.
Despite what forceman said - you could be stable for over 11hrs, and still be a long way from home.
Prime runs certain tests in no really given order. So at one point you might fail within 12hrs, another time you'll fail within 5mins.
Long story short - just keep adding vcore until workers don't fail - but again, adding vcore adds temperatures - and personally that's going past the safety margin already (as if you leave it running for 10hrs+ those temps will go higher than what you already had - ie 98c+)

OC'ing is fun (to an extent), but can be dangerous if you don't monitor or take care of your chip.

Hopefully this post helps you out a little more.

OH AND!
About LLC - say your BIOS is 1.2v, in CPU-Z in windows, you want to see that under FULL LOAD that the voltage being reported is near or at 1.2v - if it is OVER 1.2v and especially by a little margin - then you should LOWER LLC to say HIGH - that's because of overshooting.
LLC is basically a way of your chip to add voltage to your chip when your chip is under load - this is because under load your CPU starts fluctuating in voltage - LLC counters that, and tried to maintain a steady voltage - this is great most of the time, but sometimes with a too high LLC it can overshoot - and that's not good.

Long story short - look into your reported voltages and see what's being reported. A lower LLC will grant you LOWER TEMPS, but with a TOO LOW LLC for your system, your PC will never be stable.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YounGMessiah*
> 
> Try redoing your CPU cooler mounting process and/or try 1.25V.
> 
> What do you have for LLC?


Disagree - you shouldn't add more voltage at those temps.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunin*
> 
> Something simple like this should be enough:
> 
> http://gyazo.com/3ffe6e0cac154b512075b6b29b818a58
> 
> Set up this way when the temp is lower than 40C my fans spin at 30% then once the temp hit 55C they rev up to 65% and finally at 75C it hits 100%. Bear in mind that its what the Asus thingy reports not the core temps so its lower than what youll see in Core Temp or Real Temp so thats why i have it set up to speed up the fans at such low temperatures.


I cant save the settings in Fan Xpert II. The settings dont stay the way I set them to after I move away from the window. (just read on another site that this has happened with other users too) so should I try another application for controlling the fans?

I'm paying no heed to the ASUS application about temps. I've got the CoreTemp gadget running on my desktop and thats what I'm using to monitor the temps.

What temps do 3770Ks usually hit at 100% load in prime95 with the multi at 44x and vcore at 1.205v?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Chunin

What do you mean you cant save? Theres an apply button next to the save and load ones.

As for the temps it depends on the cooling solution. Ive got a different but similarly performing cooler and it was able to keep my 3570K in lower 80s at that speed/voltage with an ambient room temp of around 23C. The temps you are seeing now i get with my 24/7 OC which is 4.5 Ghz / 1.28V but i never break 70C in games.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Hey man,
> OK for the safety of your chip, I would suggest re-looking into that mount and the fans on the 212.
> I've heard great things of that cooler, and those fans are the bomb too (I got them on my antec) - before proceeding with any more testing and higher volts, I would HIGHLY SUGGEST looking into those temperatures.
> They seem awfully high for such a low voltage.
> If you were at say 1.25v (even that doesn't seem like a huge difference, temps wise it is) - then I wouldn't be surprised.
> 
> If you cannot get the temps lower by remounting or reapplying TIM (use a pea sizes dot in the middle of the IHS) - then I would consider either:
> -Dropping your OC to something that 1.2v would run stable at
> -Changing cooler all together
> 
> As for your testing - yes when one worker "fails" no matter when, it means you are unstable.
> Despite what forceman said - you could be stable for over 11hrs, and still be a long way from home.
> Prime runs certain tests in no really given order. So at one point you might fail within 12hrs, another time you'll fail within 5mins.
> Long story short - just keep adding vcore until workers don't fail - but again, adding vcore adds temperatures - and personally that's going past the safety margin already (as if you leave it running for 10hrs+ those temps will go higher than what you already had - ie 98c+)
> 
> OC'ing is fun (to an extent), but can be dangerous if you don't monitor or take care of your chip.
> 
> Hopefully this post helps you out a little more.
> 
> OH AND!
> About LLC - say your BIOS is 1.2v, in CPU-Z in windows, you want to see that under FULL LOAD that the voltage being reported is near or at 1.2v - if it is OVER 1.2v and especially by a little margin - then you should LOWER LLC to say HIGH - that's because of overshooting.
> LLC is basically a way of your chip to add voltage to your chip when your chip is under load - this is because under load your CPU starts fluctuating in voltage - LLC counters that, and tried to maintain a steady voltage - this is great most of the time, but sometimes with a too high LLC it can overshoot - and that's not good.
> 
> Long story short - look into your reported voltages and see what's being reported. A lower LLC will grant you LOWER TEMPS, but with a TOO LOW LLC for your system, your PC will never be stable.
> Disagree - you shouldn't add more voltage at those temps.


About the cooler : What are the things that could be wrong with the cooler which might be the reason behind the high temps? I did the best I could (except for the excessive TIM part, didnt know back then) in mounting the cooler and cannot find any possible reason why it is malfunctioning.
I was hoping that I wouldnt have to change the cooler until I wanted to go further than 4.6GHz. Username Conspiracy here has the same cooling setup and he has his chip stable at 4.6GHz. Even if I have to change the cooler, it will take a while for me to get it.
About LLC : CPU-Z is reporting 1.208v under load while I had set the vcore to 1.205v in the BIOS. Can this be defined as overshooting?

Okay, so I should not proceed any further with overclocking the chip until the temps are under control. I'll reapply the TIM and see if it helps. But some pointers as to what might be wrong with the cooler would be really helpful.

Since I wont be testing stability anymore right now, so I should turn it down to stock clocks? Would it be considered stock (and thus, stable) if I keep the other settings as they are now and just change the multiplier back to 39x and the vcore back to 1.2v?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> I cant save the settings in Fan Xpert II. The settings dont stay the way I set them to after I move away from the window. (just read on another site that this has happened with other users too) so should I try another application for controlling the fans?
> 
> I'm paying no heed to the ASUS application about temps. I've got the CoreTemp gadget running on my desktop and thats what I'm using to monitor the temps.
> 
> What temps do 3770Ks usually hit at 100% load in prime95 with the multi at 44x and vcore at 1.205v?
> 
> Thanks a lot!


Another heads up about ASUS:
First of all you can almost ignore those warnings. They are false most of the time (Ie me getting 127c for my CPU) - and also please don't confuse your ASUS temps with core temp. ASUS temps are based on the BOARD'S temps (in certain areas) and the CORETEMP readings are for your actual CPU.

I would not actually use fan expert at ALL - I would just go via the bios. I really don't trust ASUS's software, not after it gave me false readings, and a 4min delay of a boot up time (due to failing services).

As for temps....I've learnt something quite important about reading temps on a forum.
Everyone has different temps - even if they have the exact same setup. Simply because the load is different and temp readings are always a little bit conspicuous.

I would guess and say:
1.2v = 80c on your cooler.
On a liquid cooler I would estimate at around 70c.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> About the cooler : What are the things that could be wrong with the cooler which might be the reason behind the high temps? I did the best I could (except for the excessive TIM part, didnt know back then) in mounting the cooler and cannot find any possible reason why it is malfunctioning.
> I was hoping that I wouldnt have to change the cooler until I wanted to go further than 4.6GHz. Username Conspiracy here has the same cooling setup and he has his chip stable at 4.6GHz. Even if I have to change the cooler, it will take a while for me to get it.
> About LLC : CPU-Z is reporting 1.208v under load while I had set the vcore to 1.205v in the BIOS. Can this be defined as overshooting?
> 
> Okay, so I should not proceed any further with overclocking the chip until the temps are under control. I'll reapply the TIM and see if it helps. But some pointers as to what might be wrong with the cooler would be really helpful.
> 
> Since I wont be testing stability anymore right now, so I should turn it down to stock clocks? Would it be considered stock (and thus, stable) if I keep the other settings as they are now and just change the multiplier back to 39x and the vcore back to 1.2v?
> 
> Thanks a lot!


For your LLC - that seems perfect. It isn't really overshooting - reason why - is if you reduce LLC, you'll be well under that target range., so you are fine.









And yes, I would not suggest going to add more volts, until you can see what is going on with those temps. You don't want to burn a £200+ CPU for a £30 cooler's fault









And as for stock - I would simply hit the reset to default button (ie your whole bios back to stock) - I would leave everything in auto, and just adjust your RAM timings/speed and voltage for your RAM ONLY. I would not touch anything else (after the reset).

As for your cooler thing - yes I would think that's the problem - too much TIM. Could even be the contact between the cooler and the IHS is not strong enough (due to too much TIM).
You won't think it is too much TIM, when you remove the cooler, as it would have "spread" and transformed in little dots.

*But regardless - my suggestion is this:*

Open your PC up now. Thoroughly clean the TIM on the IHS and cooler. Then apply a small pea sized dot on the IHS - remount the cooler make sure it is tight and that all 4 corners are bolted down, then switch on your PC and re-run prime (you are still OC'ed at this point).
This will let you know whether your cooler mount is the problem or not.

If you get lower temps - great success.
If you get the same temps - then go back to STOCK BIOS and get yourself a new cooler.


----------



## Chunin

FAN Xpert 2 is probably the only useful software that comes with the Asus Suite II and actually works so i have no idea why youd go and bash it.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunin*
> 
> What do you mean you cant save? Theres an apply button next to the save and load ones.
> 
> As for the temps it depends on the cooling solution. Ive got a different but similarly performing cooler and it was able to keep my 3570K in lower 80s at that speed/voltage with an ambient room temp of around 23C. The temps you are seeing now i get with my 24/7 OC which is 4.5 Ghz / 1.28V but i never break 70C in games.


I copied your graph for both the fans and pressed apply. While the orange marker circles around the middle blue marker for one fan, the other one doesnt do anything and there's a message displayed which says "To correctly display the OPT Fan temperature, connect the thermal sensor the the OPT Temp header." What do I do now?

My ambients are usually about 30c-34c but its lower (below 30c) right now since its been raining outside for awhile. Even then I'm hitting 90c+ on three cores.
The cooling setup isnt supposed to perform this badly. There has to be something wrong with it. I just hope that fixing the TIM will fix this issue, because I dont see any solution other than changing the cooler if it doesnt fix it. That would be really disappointing to be honest, I just got this setup about two weeks ago.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Another heads up about ASUS:
> First of all you can almost ignore those warnings. They are false most of the time (Ie me getting 127c for my CPU) - and also please don't confuse your ASUS temps with core temp. ASUS temps are based on the BOARD'S temps (in certain areas) and the CORETEMP readings are for your actual CPU.
> 
> I would not actually use fan expert at ALL - I would just go via the bios. I really don't trust ASUS's software, not after it gave me false readings, and a 4min delay of a boot up time (due to failing services).
> 
> As for temps....I've learnt something quite important about reading temps on a forum.
> Everyone has different temps - even if they have the exact same setup. Simply because the load is different and temp readings are always a little bit conspicuous.
> 
> I would guess and say:
> 1.2v = 80c on your cooler.
> On a liquid cooler I would estimate at around 70c.
> For your LLC - that seems perfect. It isn't really overshooting - reason why - is if you reduce LLC, you'll be well under that target range., so you are fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, I would not suggest going to add more volts, until you can see what is going on with those temps. You don't want to burn a £200+ CPU for a £30 cooler's fault
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And as for stock - I would simply hit the reset to default button (ie your whole bios back to stock) - I would leave everything in auto, and just adjust your RAM timings/speed and voltage for your RAM ONLY. I would not touch anything else (after the reset).
> 
> As for your cooler thing - yes I would think that's the problem - too much TIM. Could even be the contact between the cooler and the IHS is not strong enough (due to too much TIM).
> You won't think it is too much TIM, when you remove the cooler, as it would have "spread" and transformed in little dots.
> 
> *But regardless - my suggestion is this:*
> 
> Open your PC up now. Thoroughly clean the TIM on the IHS and cooler. Then apply a small pea sized dot on the IHS - remount the cooler make sure it is tight and that all 4 corners are bolted down, then switch on your PC and re-run prime (you are still OC'ed at this point).
> This will let you know whether your cooler mount is the problem or not.
> 
> If you get lower temps - great success.
> If you get the same temps - then go back to STOCK BIOS and get yourself a new cooler.


How is the load different? I'm running at 100% load too aren't I?
I'm sticking to CoreTemp for monitoring temps and loads right now.
I suspect that the fans arent actually running at their 100% judging from the low level of noise even at 100% load. How do I change it from the BIOS?
About LLC : Checked CPU-Z again. It showed the vcore to be 1.200v even under 100% load and even though I had set it to 1.205v in the BIOS. Why is this happening?
If I still get the same temps after reapplying TIM, then what hardware is at fault here? I mean, it isnt logical for an EVO in push-pull to perform this badly, right?
It'll take a while before I can reapply TIM (have to buy it first). I guess I'll just reset the BIOS back to default until then.

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Edkiefer

Ok , first did you run prime95 at stock CPU speeds ?
212evo should be able to give like high 50's to very low 60c with room temps like 72F (this is with stock 65CPM fan) .
What are fan speed now (you might need a app like HWmonitor or openhardwaremonitor .

You want the fans to ramp up under load ,but I am not sure they are working at what % under load .

I assume you hooked then to the CPU_1 and CPU_opt fan headers ?
There wo ways in bios to set fans , one is just use turbo option , that will ramp fans up a little more than normal and other way is in monitor tab under cpu fan profile set to manual this brings up separate fields .

CPU upper temp = [70c] (try 50-55c , this controls when fan reaches 100% (its based on MB sensor not core temp))
CPU lower temp [20c] (leave alone)
CPU fan min duty cycle% [20] >30-40 (this is low rpm point (idle)

But first we need to know if fan speed is changing or its running 100% max all the time .

Also which SP120 did you get there 2 rpm versions , one 1450 that output only 37CFM and then a 2350 rpm that does 62CFM .
I think you would need the higher as stock fan does 300-2000rpm @65CFM


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunin*
> 
> FAN Xpert 2 is probably the only useful software that comes with the Asus Suite II and actually works so i have no idea why youd go and bash it.


wait till you uninstall it, and then you'll realise why. Any software that has services running, after it has been uninstalled, is against the law.
After the 3rd of June, I'll be filing a complaint against Asus to the EU commission








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> How is the load different? I'm running at 100% load too aren't I?
> I'm sticking to CoreTemp for monitoring temps and loads right now.
> I suspect that the fans arent actually running at their 100% judging from the low level of noise even at 100% load. How do I change it from the BIOS?
> About LLC : Checked CPU-Z again. It showed the vcore to be 1.200v even under 100% load and even though I had set it to 1.205v in the BIOS. Why is this happening?
> If I still get the same temps after reapplying TIM, then what hardware is at fault here? I mean, it isnt logical for an EVO in push-pull to perform this badly, right?
> It'll take a while before I can reapply TIM (have to buy it first). I guess I'll just reset the BIOS back to default until then.
> 
> Thanks a lot!


Load is different, because the prime tests are all different - so when someone could say 50c another person might say 55c, as they were on different tests. Simply put.
CoreTemp is the best for that - stick to that indeed - if you want to know a time frame that your PC has been running, you can ALSO use realTemp in conjunction with core temp.

Fans: Well the SP120's are quiet....mine at near 100% are...well very quiet.
Via the BIOS - you should see a menu for controlling PWM fans. I don't know where it will be for you, as it is different on boards. Just look around for PWM control or fan speed - from there you can set the temp limits. You'll be able to set fan ramp and full ramp speeds based on CPU temps.
Mine are around 40c for ramp and 70c for full ramp.

LLC: I wouldn't worry - it is just fluctuating, When you get stable, and you have to calculate offset (see my sig) you'll realise that there are not 1 but 2 values for your CPU VID and vCORE. All you have to worry about LLC wise, is that it is either on the dot, or very close to the voltage shown - in your case it is on it like sonic







- so you're fine, leave LLC on ultra high.

As for the EVO being put back....well...I can't really comment for the evo - but I've heard it does great. It could be fan related and maybe not even mount related. But the EVO should work marvels with the SP120's

As for your BIOS - yeah there's little point going for a 4.2ghz OC when at stock it ramps to 3.9GHZ anyway.

Paste wise - you can get something like MX4 - that's some good paste for a cheap price.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> Ok , first did you run prime95 at stock CPU speeds ?
> 212evo should be able to give like high 50's to very low 60c with room temps like 72F .
> What are fan speed now (you might need a app like HWmonitor or openhardwaremonitor .


Please don't give this type of information...
My Antec 920 on push/pull DELIDDED hits 70c whilst folding.
I was hitting over 85c @ 1.27v.

See ahnafakeef - this was the temp readings I was talking about before.


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> wait till you uninstall it, and then you'll realise why. Any software that has services running, after it has been uninstalled, is against the law.
> After the 3rd of June, I'll be filing a complaint against Asus to the EU commission
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Load is different, because the prime tests are all different - so when someone could say 50c another person might say 55c, as they were on different tests. Simply put.
> CoreTemp is the best for that - stick to that indeed - if you want to know a time frame that your PC has been running, you can ALSO use realTemp in conjunction with core temp.
> 
> Fans: Well the SP120's are quiet....mine at near 100% are...well very quiet.
> Via the BIOS - you should see a menu for controlling PWM fans. I don't know where it will be for you, as it is different on boards. Just look around for PWM control or fan speed - from there you can set the temp limits. You'll be able to set fan ramp and full ramp speeds based on CPU temps.
> Mine are around 40c for ramp and 70c for full ramp.
> 
> LLC: I wouldn't worry - it is just fluctuating, When you get stable, and you have to calculate offset (see my sig) you'll realise that there are not 1 but 2 values for your CPU VID and vCORE. All you have to worry about LLC wise, is that it is either on the dot, or very close to the voltage shown - in your case it is on it like sonic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - so you're fine, leave LLC on ultra high.
> 
> As for the EVO being put back....well...I can't really comment for the evo - but I've heard it does great. It could be fan related and maybe not even mount related. But the EVO should work marvels with the SP120's
> 
> As for your BIOS - yeah there's little point going for a 4.2ghz OC when at stock it ramps to 3.9GHZ anyway.
> 
> Paste wise - you can get something like MX4 - that's some good paste for a cheap price.
> Please don't give this type of information...
> My Antec 920 on push/pull DELIDDED hits 70c whilst folding.
> I was hitting over 85c @ 1.27v.
> 
> See ahnafakeef - this was the temp readings I was talking about before.


I was talking stock config for one and your temp will not vary that much from test to test 5-7max (which I gave a range above) .

My point is if he was/is at say 70c at stock speed then in prime95 (room temp)
a) his case airflow cooling is bad
b) His HS is not mounted good
c) the fans he installed are not helping verse the stock ones

He needs to know his HS and fans are working correctly before OC .


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> Ok , first did you run prime95 at stock CPU speeds ?
> 212evo should be able to give like high 50's to very low 60c with room temps like 72F (this is with stock 65CPM fan) .
> What are fan speed now (you might need a app like HWmonitor or openhardwaremonitor .
> 
> You want the fans to ramp up under load ,but I am not sure they are working at what % under load .
> 
> I assume you hooked then to the CPU_1 and CPU_opt fan headers ?
> There wo ways in bios to set fans , one is just use turbo option , that will ramp fans up a little more than normal and other way is in monitor tab under cpu fan profile set to manual this brings up separate fields .
> 
> CPU upper temp = [70c] (try 50-55c , this controls when fan reaches 100% (its based on MB sensor not core temp))
> CPU lower temp [20c] (leave alone)
> CPU fan min duty cycle% [20] >30-40 (this is low rpm point (idle)
> 
> But first we need to know if fan speed is changing or its running 100% max all the time .
> 
> Also which SP120 did you get there 2 rpm versions , one 1450 that output only 37CFM and then a 2350 rpm that does 62CFM .
> I think you would need the higher as stock fan does 300-2000rpm @65CFM


I ran prime95 at stock speeds to check the VID. It was for about 15-20mins.
My room temps usually range from 30c-33c (~90F), but today it is 80F due to the rain.
Havent checked the fan speed with any monitoring software, but I'm pretty sure its not running at 100% even under 100% load judging from just the noise level of the fans.
No they are not connected to the CPU_1 and CPU_opt headers. one is connected to CHA_fan 3 and the other to OPT_fan 3. Is this affecting the performance of the fans?
Installed HWMonitor 1.22, but its not picking anything up other than my SSD and HDDs.
My SP120s are the high performance editions, if it helps.

Thanks!







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> wait till you uninstall it, and then you'll realise why. Any software that has services running, after it has been uninstalled, is against the law.
> After the 3rd of June, I'll be filing a complaint against Asus to the EU commission
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Load is different, because the prime tests are all different - so when someone could say 50c another person might say 55c, as they were on different tests. Simply put.
> CoreTemp is the best for that - stick to that indeed - if you want to know a time frame that your PC has been running, you can ALSO use realTemp in conjunction with core temp.
> 
> Fans: Well the SP120's are quiet....mine at near 100% are...well very quiet.
> Via the BIOS - you should see a menu for controlling PWM fans. I don't know where it will be for you, as it is different on boards. Just look around for PWM control or fan speed - from there you can set the temp limits. You'll be able to set fan ramp and full ramp speeds based on CPU temps.
> Mine are around 40c for ramp and 70c for full ramp.
> 
> LLC: I wouldn't worry - it is just fluctuating, When you get stable, and you have to calculate offset (see my sig) you'll realise that there are not 1 but 2 values for your CPU VID and vCORE. All you have to worry about LLC wise, is that it is either on the dot, or very close to the voltage shown - in your case it is on it like sonic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - so you're fine, leave LLC on ultra high.
> 
> As for the EVO being put back....well...I can't really comment for the evo - but I've heard it does great. It could be fan related and maybe not even mount related. But the EVO should work marvels with the SP120's
> 
> As for your BIOS - yeah there's little point going for a 4.2ghz OC when at stock it ramps to 3.9GHZ anyway.
> 
> Paste wise - you can get something like MX4 - that's some good paste for a cheap price.
> Please don't give this type of information...
> My Antec 920 on push/pull DELIDDED hits 70c whilst folding.
> I was hitting over 85c @ 1.27v.
> 
> See ahnafakeef - this was the temp readings I was talking about before.


I was under the assumption that everyone here would be testing with the same specs as the guide recommended.
I was told that 3 SP120s with a Frio Extreme would be better than this setup, but it cost almost double so I went with this one instead. But yes, what you said is true - it should work pretty well in cooling a 3770K.
I can get Arctic Silver 5 here. Is it better or worse than the MX-4? Also, how many times can I use a single tube of TIM after opening it? I ask this since only a tiny amount will be used and the leftover wasted if I use only a pea-sized amount.

Thanks a lot!


----------



## justanoldman

Glad so many people are helping, that is what I like about this thread. Here is my two cents.

Ahnafakeef,
Personally I am not a fan of software fan controls, I set everything in bios. I have heard that people are happy with fan expert and speed fan, so it is just a matter of personal choice. You can check where your fans are installed and their speed by going to bios, look at the Monitor tab, Fan Speed Monitor. That will show you the location and speed of your fans. When you know that you can proceed to Fan Speed Control and set it Manual then change both the Min and Max Duty Cycle to 100%. Then you know it is maxing itself out.

You LLC level is fine, just as the guide shows. Software readings of vCore including CPU-Z are just an estimate and they will fluctuate slightly. Only a decent multimeter will tell you your actual vCore, but you have a good mobo so don't worry about it, you are fine as is.

Your room temp is way higher than the average person around here. Most have room temps in the low to mid 20s range. So if my room temp is 22c right now and yours is 32c, then we try to compare temps, I have to add 10c to mine to compare to yours. You are dealing with a defectively high temp chip, all Ivy chips suffer from it, and that is why people delid. You have an inexpensive cooler, and you have really high room temps. An unfortunate situation all around.

That said, too much TIM or even a very slightly poor cooler installation will cause measurable worse temps. It took me many hours of testing to find the exact right amount of TIM and right cooler placement/installation. Taking pics of your TIM fingerprint on both the chip and cooler can help you analyze your testing to find the right amount. Just keep trying different amounts of TIM, test the temps for 10 minutes, then try again.

AS5 is not great TIM but it works fine, a tube will last you plenty of applications so you can test different amounts.

Keep in mind that all Ivy chips are different. My two chips had drastictally different temps before deliding, one had a nice thin layer of glue which made it harder to delid, but it had ok temps. The other had a ton of glue, was easy to delid, but had terrible temps. You can't direcly compare your pre-delid temps to someone else, in general you can, but not with great accuracy.

Your temps are too high now. Go back to F5 defaults, then change your bios fan profile to 100% as explaind above, start testing different TIM amounts to get the best temps possible. When you are done with that we can talk about what is next.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> I ran prime95 at stock speeds to check the VID. It was for about 15-20mins.
> My room temps usually range from 30c-33c (~90F), but today it is 80F due to the rain.
> Havent checked the fan speed with any monitoring software, but I'm pretty sure its not running at 100% even under 100% load judging from just the noise level of the fans.
> No they are not connected to the CPU_1 and CPU_opt headers. one is connected to CHA_fan 3 and the other to OPT_fan 3. Is this affecting the performance of the fans?
> Installed HWMonitor 1.22, but its not picking anything up other than my SSD and HDDs.
> My SP120s are the high performance editions, if it helps.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was under the assumption that everyone here would be testing with the same specs as the guide recommended.
> I was told that 3 SP120s with a Frio Extreme would be better than this setup, but it cost almost double so I went with this one instead. But yes, what you said is true - it should work pretty well in cooling a 3770K.
> I can get Arctic Silver 5 here. Is it better or worse than the MX-4? Also, how many times can I use a single tube of TIM after opening it? I ask this since only a tiny amount will be used and the leftover wasted if I use only a pea-sized amount.
> 
> Thanks a lot!


AS5 is very out-dated and not good at all to use.
And a single tube can last as long as you make it last - I have mine for over 3years now - same tube. Opened it countless times.

I would also suggest not using CPU OPT - I found that my SP120's didn't adjust at all to load and remained on full load the whole time.
Try monitoring your fan speeds via HWmonitor.


----------



## gdubc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> I cant save the settings in Fan Xpert II. The settings dont stay the way I set them to after I move away from the window. (just read on another site that this has happened with other users too) so should I try another application for controlling the fans?


You can get them to save but you need to apply the changes then save. So in fan expert you start with the first fan and make your changes and hit apply. Then the next fan settings and apply and so on. Then after you set and apply each fan you can save the profile under whatever name you choose. Hope this helps!


----------



## Edkiefer

Well 90F is hot for room temp so that "maybe" why it seems on high side .
Those are the higher rpm versions , they should run over 2000 rpm when 100% .
Not sure why your not getting them to show up with HWmontor , both my cpu and case fan shows up in both openhardwaremonitor and HWmonitor .

The only thing with using chassis headers is you have limited manual setting in bios (it defaults to starting at 40c and you can't alter it ) . I ended up setting mine to turbo ,worked better . That is the thing with CPU fans they should realy be PWM 4 pin IMO .

The grease shouldn't make that much of difference few c at most as long as its ok, not dried out . more important is how you seat it and apply it .

Your probably running pretty low rpm on the SP my guess as it won't raise till you hit 40c on MB sensor .

Edit: the OPt fan is the second option CPU fan header (upper right hand corner I beleive) ,so a 3wire here I think gives 100% ).

Maybe check in bios at what fan speeds are , how the 2 fans compare in rpm .

Edit2 : Ahh, sorry HWmonitor does not show fans speed properly . I use openhardwaremonitor which I am positive does . I really thought HWmonitor did to but just rechecked )
In past I have used speedfan, that can adjust fans in software and should also display fan speeds .


----------



## justanoldman

His fans may not be showing up in software if he has them plugged into an OPT fan header, if I am not mistaken our mobos only show CPU and CHA fan headers in the software. You can see them all the speeds in bios though. The diagram of fan headers and names in on page 1-41 of the MVF manual.


----------



## gdubc

Mine doesnt show the cpu opt header fan speeds in fan expert but i can see each fans speed in the sensor monitor section of the Ai suite. I use push/pull sp120s run off the cpu and cpu opt headers and they always seem to run at almost the same rate. I assume the cpu opt header runs off of the same signal as the cpu header.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> Mine doesnt show the cpu opt header fan speeds in fan expert but i can see each fans speed in the sensor monitor section of the Ai suite. I use push/pull sp120s run off the cpu and cpu opt headers and they always seem to run at almost the same rate. I assume the cpu opt header runs off of the same signal as the cpu header.


When I wrote OPT header I meant one of the three OPT_FAN headers, not the CPU_OPT. You are correct that both the CPU-FAN and CPU_OPT are treated as basically one header and both are controlled the same. If he has his fans plugged into one of the OPT_FAN headers I don't think he will see them in HWMonitor.

What mobo are you using? Here is how to get your rig in your posts:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1258253/how-to-put-your-rig-in-your-sig


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Glad so many people are helping, that is what I like about this thread. Here is my two cents.
> 
> Ahnafakeef,
> Personally I am not a fan of software fan controls, I set everything in bios. I have heard that people are happy with fan expert and speed fan, so it is just a matter of personal choice. You can check where your fans are installed and their speed by going to bios, look at the Monitor tab, Fan Speed Monitor. That will show you the location and speed of your fans. When you know that you can proceed to Fan Speed Control and set it Manual then change both the Min and Max Duty Cycle to 100%. Then you know it is maxing itself out.
> 
> You LLC level is fine, just as the guide shows. Software readings of vCore including CPU-Z are just an estimate and they will fluctuate slightly. Only a decent multimeter will tell you your actual vCore, but you have a good mobo so don't worry about it, you are fine as is.
> 
> Your room temp is way higher than the average person around here. Most have room temps in the low to mid 20s range. So if my room temp is 22c right now and yours is 32c, then we try to compare temps, I have to add 10c to mine to compare to yours. You are dealing with a defectively high temp chip, all Ivy chips suffer from it, and that is why people delid. You have an inexpensive cooler, and you have really high room temps. An unfortunate situation all around.
> 
> That said, too much TIM or even a very slightly poor cooler installation will cause measurable worse temps. It took me many hours of testing to find the exact right amount of TIM and right cooler placement/installation. Taking pics of your TIM fingerprint on both the chip and cooler can help you analyze your testing to find the right amount. Just keep trying different amounts of TIM, test the temps for 10 minutes, then try again.
> 
> AS5 is not great TIM but it works fine, a tube will last you plenty of applications so you can test different amounts.
> 
> Keep in mind that all Ivy chips are different. My two chips had drastictally different temps before deliding, one had a nice thin layer of glue which made it harder to delid, but it had ok temps. The other had a ton of glue, was easy to delid, but had terrible temps. You can't direcly compare your pre-delid temps to someone else, in general you can, but not with great accuracy.
> 
> Your temps are too high now. Go back to F5 defaults, then change your bios fan profile to 100% as explaind above, start testing different TIM amounts to get the best temps possible. When you are done with that we can talk about what is next.


Okay I'll change the fan settings in BIOS and report back the changes.
For temps, I'm going by what google says the temp in my city is right now. If there's any convenient method to test the actual room temp of my room, I'll gladly do it and provide you with the exact temps.
I'll have to buy the TIM first before I can go experimenting with it. That being said, which would be the best amongst AS5, stock EVO TIM and stock 3770K TIM?
Running p95 on stock speeds, I'm hitting 70c+ on the second core and near about 70 in the third and fourth one. The first one is comparatively lower temps-wise in all situations as far as I have noticed.

Thanks a lot!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> AS5 is very out-dated and not good at all to use.
> And a single tube can last as long as you make it last - I have mine for over 3years now - same tube. Opened it countless times.
> 
> I would also suggest not using CPU OPT - I found that my SP120's didn't adjust at all to load and remained on full load the whole time.
> Try monitoring your fan speeds via HWmonitor.


I have very limited options regarding all products and especially ones like TIM. My other option would be to use the stock TIM of the EVO if I have some left. Or the one with the 3770K if they provided any with it (didnt check).
I connected the fans to CPU_fan and CPU_opt. Will this configuration do, or do I need to connect it to some other header?
Screenshot of HWmonitor after connecting to different headers:

I can see one fan in the window, but wheres the other one? and are those fan speeds normal?

Thanks a lot!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> You can get them to save but you need to apply the changes then save. So in fan expert you start with the first fan and make your changes and hit apply. Then the next fan settings and apply and so on. Then after you set and apply each fan you can save the profile under whatever name you choose. Hope this helps!


Unfortunately, Fan Xpert is not detecting the fans after I have connected them to the different headers. I'll see if I can reconfigure them in the BIOS.
Thanks a lot!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> Well 90F is hot for room temp so that "maybe" why it seems on high side .
> Those are the higher rpm versions , they should run over 2000 rpm when 100% .
> Not sure why your not getting them to show up with HWmontor , both my cpu and case fan shows up in both openhardwaremonitor and HWmonitor .
> 
> The only thing with using chassis headers is you have limited manual setting in bios (it defaults to starting at 40c and you can't alter it ) . I ended up setting mine to turbo ,worked better . That is the thing with CPU fans they should realy be PWM 4 pin IMO .
> 
> The grease shouldn't make that much of difference few c at most as long as its ok, not dried out . more important is how you seat it and apply it .
> 
> Your probably running pretty low rpm on the SP my guess as it won't raise till you hit 40c on MB sensor .
> 
> Edit: the OPt fan is the second option CPU fan header (upper right hand corner I beleive) ,so a 3wire here I think gives 100% ).
> 
> Maybe check in bios at what fan speeds are , how the 2 fans compare in rpm .
> 
> Edit2 : Ahh, sorry HWmonitor does not show fans speed properly . I use openhardwaremonitor which I am positive does . I really thought HWmonitor did to but just rechecked )
> In past I have used speedfan, that can adjust fans in software and should also display fan speeds .


I'm going with google for temps and havent measured them myself. tell me a way to measure them and I'll provide you with the actual ones.
The fan that is being detected by HWMonitor (see screenshot) is running at over 2000rpm. Its being detected after I changed the headers. I have no clue as to why the other one wont be detected.
Does it mean that I'm losing out on something because my fans dont have four pin headers?
ASUS applications reported temps to be 70c-71c when running prime95 at 4.4GHz at 1.205v. Why didnt the fan max out then?

Thanks a lot!









*EDIT* : I'm hitting 75c on the second core at stock speeds while running prime95. That is highly unusual right?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I can firmly say that via BIOS only - cpu opt fans would run at 100% only, whilst others would fluctuate- that said this was a 3pin sp120 on a 4pin z77 noobtooth.
Through software though, I'll take other people's words for it (throttling via software works)


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> When I wrote OPT header I meant one of the three OPT_FAN headers, not the CPU_OPT. You are correct that both the CPU-FAN and CPU_OPT are treated as basically one header and both are controlled the same. If he has his fans plugged into one of the OPT_FAN headers I don't think he will see them in HWMonitor.
> 
> What mobo are you using? Here is how to get your rig in your posts:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1258253/how-to-put-your-rig-in-your-sig


Ahh, I was thinking of CPU_Opt header . I don't think my MB has just OPT header .

Non of my fans show in HWmonitor . (only temps , gpu shows fan speed )


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Okay I'll change the fan settings in BIOS and report back the changes.
> For temps, I'm going by what google says the temp in my city is right now. If there's any convenient method to test the actual room temp of my room, I'll gladly do it and provide you with the exact temps.
> I'll have to buy the TIM first before I can go experimenting with it. That being said, which would be the best amongst AS5, stock EVO TIM and stock 3770K TIM?
> Running p95 on stock speeds, I'm hitting 70c+ on the second core and near about 70 in the third and fourth one. The first one is comparatively lower temps-wise in all situations as far as I have noticed.
> 
> Thanks a lot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have very limited options regarding all products and especially ones like TIM. My other option would be to use the stock TIM of the EVO if I have some left. Or the one with the 3770K if they provided any with it (didnt check).
> I connected the fans to CPU_fan and CPU_opt. Will this configuration do, or do I need to connect it to some other header?
> Screenshot of HWmonitor after connecting to different headers:
> 
> I can see one fan in the window, but wheres the other one? and are those fan speeds normal?
> 
> Thanks a lot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, Fan Xpert is not detecting the fans after I have connected them to the different headers. I'll see if I can reconfigure them in the BIOS.
> Thanks a lot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going with google for temps and havent measured them myself. tell me a way to measure them and I'll provide you with the actual ones.
> The fan that is being detected by HWMonitor (see screenshot) is running at over 2000rpm. Its being detected after I changed the headers. I have no clue as to why the other one wont be detected.
> Does it mean that I'm losing out on something because my fans dont have four pin headers?
> ASUS applications reported temps to be 70c-71c when running prime95 at 4.4GHz at 1.205v. Why didnt the fan max out then?
> 
> Thanks a lot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *EDIT* : I'm hitting 75c on the second core at stock speeds while running prime95. That is highly unusual right?


OK bro - there's something wrong.
I feel as if it is the fan + mount.

First of all let me clear something up: 75c on stock is NOT normal, not even the STOCK INTEL COOLER should go that high, on STOCK clocks.
Secondly: Have you ever re-used thermal paste?
By the description you were giving - it seems as if you were intending to use paste off the copper plate of a cooler and applying that on your CPU? If so - that's very wrong. Never re-use USED thermal paste, or thermal paste that isn't in a tube/bottle - put it that way.

Next up is your fans:
You can see via HWmonitor 1 fan is running at 100%, but the others don't seem to be running.
I would look inside your case and make sure they are actually spinning. More so, see what I said about CPU OPT - change that to a CPU CHAS - both of them.

Finally, go into bios, set the fan speeds from there, and uninstall AI suite for the time being. Software could be crippling your fans (ie fan xpert thing)


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> Ahh, I was thinking of CPU_Opt header . I don't think my MB has just OPT header .
> 
> Non of my fans show in HWmonitor . (only temps , gpu shows fan speed )


you can either plug them into CPU CHAS or CPU HEAD.
OPT is the one I don't personally recommend.


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Okay I'll change the fan settings in BIOS and report back the changes.
> For temps, I'm going by what google says the temp in my city is right now. If there's any convenient method to test the actual room temp of my room, I'll gladly do it and provide you with the exact temps.
> I'll have to buy the TIM first before I can go experimenting with it. That being said, which would be the best amongst AS5, stock EVO TIM and stock 3770K TIM?
> Running p95 on stock speeds, I'm hitting 70c+ on the second core and near about 70 in the third and fourth one. The first one is comparatively lower temps-wise in all situations as far as I have noticed.
> 
> Thanks a lot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have very limited options regarding all products and especially ones like TIM. My other option would be to use the stock TIM of the EVO if I have some left. Or the one with the 3770K if they provided any with it (didnt check).
> I connected the fans to CPU_fan and CPU_opt. Will this configuration do, or do I need to connect it to some other header?
> Screenshot of HWmonitor after connecting to different headers:
> 
> I can see one fan in the window, but wheres the other one? and are those fan speeds normal?
> 
> Thanks a lot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, Fan Xpert is not detecting the fans after I have connected them to the different headers. I'll see if I can reconfigure them in the BIOS.
> Thanks a lot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going with google for temps and havent measured them myself. tell me a way to measure them and I'll provide you with the actual ones.
> The fan that is being detected by HWMonitor (see screenshot) is running at over 2000rpm. Its being detected after I changed the headers. I have no clue as to why the other one wont be detected.
> Does it mean that I'm losing out on something because my fans dont have four pin headers?
> ASUS applications reported temps to be 70c-71c when running prime95 at 4.4GHz at 1.205v. Why didnt the fan max out then?
> 
> Thanks a lot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *EDIT* : I'm hitting 75c on the second core at stock speeds while running prime95. That is highly unusual right?


Looks like your at 100% now with fan speed . As others have said the cpu_opt fan probably not showing in software . If it shows same speed in bios or asus probe I guess you can't control 3 wire fans in cpu headers .
I wouldn't use chassis even if you can set it cause you need fast response to core temps that chassis won't give .

If I was you I would either try for 4.3 or upgrade to AIO water if you find reseating HS don't help , something at least H80i or up . I would try an keep core temps no higher than 80-85c under prime95 . that give you around 70-75c in normal app/games


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> you can either plug them into CPU CHAS or CPU HEAD.
> OPT is the one I don't personally recommend.


Right , My MB (V-Pro) only has CPU_1 , CPU_OPT , Chassis 1-4 headers .
Didn't realize othe Asus MB had different opt options


----------



## justanoldman

Ahnafakeef,
Ok, so you have the fans plugged into the two CPU fan headers, that is perfect. You will only ever see one listing for the fans because, as I posted, those two headers are treated as one. Which is fine, both your fans will be controlled the same.

If you can't get something like MX4 or Noctua paste, then AS5 will do for now. A better paste will give you a couple degrees better but you can worry about that later if you don't have access to those pastes now.

Your temps are too high for stock imo, I think too much TIM is the issue and possible a suboptimal cooler mount. AS5 is easy to use, clean up, and it is cheap. I have used it before for testing purposes. There is no TIM with the 3770k, but you can use the TIM that came with the cooler if you have enough. Like I posted before, it will probably take you a few tries to get it right.

Room temps are usually reported by people here having a thermometer or thermostat in the room or nearby. I have a digital one sitting next to my rig. It is a very useful tool when testing and comparing. Since room temps change, you need to account for that in any testing that you do.

Edit: Any pics of your rig? As TD posted, where are your case fans?


----------



## gdubc

I am not able to see both cpu fans through hwmonitor and fan expert doesnt let me see them either, but like I said, I can see both of them through the probe II software (as far as being able to see the speeds anyhow). I have my cpu fans in the cpu and cpu opt ports (3pin sp120s), but they do seem to run at full speed at all times no matter the load.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> Looks like your at 100% now with fan speed . As others have said the cpu_opt fan probably not showing in software . If it shows same speed in bios or asus probe I guess you can't control 3 wire fans in cpu headers .
> I wouldn't use chassis even if you can set it cause you need fast response to core temps that chassis won't give .
> 
> If I was you I would either try for 4.3 or upgrade to AIO water if you find reseating HS don't help , something at least H80i or up . I would try an keep core temps no higher than 80-85c under prime95 . that give you around 70-75c in normal app/games


hmmm my fans - all plugged into CHAS FANS all respond within 1 second.
You can hear the fans ramping as soon as I hit that fold button.

So, I disagree about that comment for CHAS fans.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> Right , My MB (V-Pro) only has CPU_1 , CPU_OPT , Chassis 1-4 headers .
> Didn't realize othe Asus MB had different opt options


Yeah I use CPU HEAD into the antec 920.
And then all other fans - that's 2x AF140's on the sides and 2x SP120's on the antec 920 RAD are plugged into the CHAS fans - 1-4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> I am not able to see both cpu fans through hwmonitor and fan expert doesnt let me see them either, but like I said, I can see both of them through the probe II software (as far as being able to see the speeds anyhow). I have my cpu fans in the cpu and cpu opt ports (3pin sp120s), but they do seem to run at full speed at all times no matter the load.


The reason why HWmonitor probably can't pick it up is due to that CPU OPT.
I did quite a bit of testing with that CPU OPT - it only caused problems with fan reporting, ramping and speeds.


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> hmmm my fans - *all plugged into CHAS FANS all respond within 1 second.*
> You can hear the fans ramping as soon as I hit that fold button.
> 
> So, I disagree about that comment for CHAS fans.
> Yeah I use CPU HEAD into the antec 920.
> And then all other fans - that's 2x AF140's on the sides and 2x SP120's on the antec 920 RAD are plugged into the CHAS fans - 1-4
> The reason why HWmonitor probably can't pick it up is due to that CPU OPT.
> I did quite a bit of testing with that CPU OPT - it only caused problems with fan reporting, ramping and speeds.


How do you have them setup , manual ?
As you can't set lower than 40c , mine don't ramp up if in manual till I hit 40c on sensor .
Turbo seems better .

I am just saying for air CPU you wan fast response , for rad fan cooling they be fine for sure .

I could never get manual to work the same as the CPU headers as there I can adjust lower temp starting point .

Just example I hear CPU fan ramp up as soon as I click on a app to start it ,its very responsive using CPU header and manual adjusted in bios but that doesn't help OP as he using 3 wire fan , plus his temps are high with fan 100% .

hopefully a reset of HS will bring it down a bit .


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> How do you have them setup , manual ?
> As you can't set lower than 40c , mine don't ramp up if in manual till I hit 40c on sensor .
> Turbo seems better .
> 
> I am just saying for air CPU you wan fast response , for rad fan cooling they be fine for sure .
> 
> I could never get manual to work the same as the CPU headers as there I can adjust lower temp starting point .
> 
> Just example I hear CPU fan ramp up as soon as I click on a app to start it ,its very responsive using CPU header and manual adjusted in bios but that doesn't help OP as he using 3 wire fan , plus his temps are high with fan 100% .
> 
> hopefully a reset of HS will bring it down a bit .


yeah they start from 40c as a ramp.
But that's CPU temp.
My CPU on IDLE is around 35c - so a ramp at 40c would indicate some load.
FULL RAMP would be at around 65-70c, and that's for when I'm folding.


----------



## Edkiefer

I see I am at much lower temp that I guess is why it affects me more than you, your at higher voltage/temp at idle i guess . My cores idle around 24-27c avg)

You can always set lower duty cycle to something like 60-70% then you would get 60-70 to max all depending on setting(upper limit temp) in bios . I just liked the fan going low as i am not OC high at all and idle at 1600 .


----------



## qdrummer21

Ahnafakeef,

I agree with everyone else and would recommend everything they've suggested to you as well.

One thing I haven't seen asked, I doubt it is the case as its actually a fairly simple item but is still worth asking, are you sure your CPU fans are installed on the cooler correctly? If they are blowing air in opposite directions you won't get the best results from your cooler.


----------



## Eugenius

Is arctic silver not the best thermal paste to use anymore? Which are? Also how much do u recommend putting and by what method of application?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eugenius*
> 
> Is arctic silver not the best thermal paste to use anymore? Which are? Also how much do u recommend putting and by what method of application?


I can't remember where - but there was a graph and benchmark showing how AS5 has dropped the ball.
AS5 is very very old thermal paste, and since then they have evolved quite a bit.
Thus, I would just avoid getting AS5.

Get something like the MX2 or MX4 - they are good, and have given me personally excellent results.


----------



## Forceman

It's not that AS5 is bad so much as it is old and other pastes have come out that acheive similar or better performance without the drawbacks that AS5 has (cure time, and being capacitive). If you still have some there is nothing wrong with using it, but if you are buying new, get something else. I like MX4, but there are plenty of good pastes in the same price range - and anything that isn't complete crap is going to work about the same anyway, they are all pretty much within the margin of error for the application method (how you apply it matters more than the paste you use, in other words).


----------



## Eugenius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> It's not that AS5 is bad so much as it is old and other pastes have come out that acheive similar or better performance without the drawbacks that AS5 has (cure time, and being capacitive). If you still have some there is nothing wrong with using it, but if you are buying new, get something else. I like MX4, but there are plenty of good pastes in the same price range - and anything that isn't complete crap is going to work about the same anyway, they are all pretty much within the margin of error for the application method (how you apply it matters more than the paste you use, in other words).


Right. So my next question is what is the preferred application method? I have been using a thin layer of paste applied across the whole chip surface with a credit card.


----------



## Chunin

Most of the time people say a pea sized drop at the middle of the IHS which should be spreaded by itself as you press the cooler against the IHS.


----------



## Forceman

That's the wrong method. The generally accepted method is to put a small blob or a short line of thermal paste in the center of the chip and then just seat the heatsink down on it. The pressure of the heatsink mounting will force the thermal paste out over the IHS. The spread method usually results in using too much paste, and can cause microscopic air bubbles to form, which negatively impacts performance.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> That's the wrong method. The generally accepted method is to put a small blob or a short line of thermal paste in the center of the chip and then just seat the heatsink down on it. The pressure of the heatsink mounting will force the thermal paste out over the IHS. The spread method usually results in using too much paste, and can cause microscopic air bubbles to form, which negatively impacts performance.


^This.
Agree completely.


----------



## Eugenius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> ^This.
> Agree completely.


Arctic silvers official application instructions say to tint the heat sink and metal cap then apply the small vertical line.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eugenius*
> 
> Arctic silvers official application instructions say to tint the heat sink and metal cap then apply the small vertical line.


Yes they do. I have gone through a couple tubes of it testing over and over with two rigs and multiple coolers facing every which way. The tinting as they call it isn't that important, not to any degree I can measure at least. Whether a single small blob, or thin line works best I think depends on your cooler and IHS since no two are identical. You just don't want to do the spread it all over method, liquid metal TIMs use that method but it does not work well with AS5.


----------



## ChaosAD

I was running my mem at 2400 11-12-11-24 1t 1.64v all day long, folding/benching/gaming, for months. 3 hours ago i had a power failure so i shut my pc off. I tried to turn it on just to see it stuck with qcode 23 error. I checked with google and iys a mem issue but dont know what exactly. No matter what voltage i change it stuck there. If i try at 2200 9-11-9-24 it boots fine. Any ideas on this?


----------



## Eugenius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Yes they do. I have gone through a couple tubes of it testing over and over with two rigs and multiple coolers facing every which way. The tinting as they call it isn't that important, not to any degree I can measure at least. Whether a single small blob, or thin line works best I think depends on your cooler and IHS since no two are identical. You just don't want to do the spread it all over method, liquid metal TIMs use that method but it does not work well with AS5.


So no tinting at all and use the line method with mx4 is what you are saying? I may just tint a little and then use the vertical line with mx4


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaosAD*
> 
> I was running my mem at 2400 11-12-11-24 1t 1.64v all day long, folding/benching/gaming, for months. 3 hours ago i had a power failure so i shut my pc off. I tried to turn it on just to see it stuck with qcode 23 error. I checked with google and iys a mem issue but dont know what exactly. No matter what voltage i change it stuck there. If i try at 2200 9-11-9-24 it boots fine. Any ideas on this?


So everything works find if you lower the ram settings? What are the manufacture's stock timings, voltage, and speed for the sticks? You on 1707 bios?


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eugenius*
> 
> So no tinting at all and use the line method with mx4 is what you are saying? I may just tint a little and then use the vertical line with mx4


My answer is always the same, test it. I do single dot, and line, use a little more, use a little less. Each time I start it up, run Prime95 with 8k min and max for 10 minutes, record the temps and room temp. Try the next setup, test temps again, etc. I also rotate my cooler 45 degrees and 90 degree to see if it helps.


----------



## ChaosAD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> So everything works find if you lower the ram settings? What are the manufacture's stock timings, voltage, and speed for the sticks? You on 1707 bios?


Mem specs are 2133 9-11-9-28 1.65v. Im on 1408 bios atm. I could run 2400 11-12-11-24 at 1.64v and i can also run 2133 9-11-9-24 at 1.6v. Now 2400 wont boot with qcode 23. 2133 and 2200 9-11-9-24 boot no issues.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaosAD*
> 
> Mem specs are 2133 9-11-9-28 1.65v. Im on 1408 bios atm. I could run 2400 11-12-11-24 at 1.64v and i can also run 2133 9-11-9-24 at 1.6v. Now 2400 wont boot with qcode 23. 2133 and 2200 9-11-9-24 boot no issues.


There is a known bios bug in earlier versions where bios setting would not carry through properly. Take screen shots of your bios pages, then flash to the new 1707. You will have to reenter all your setting again because saved profiles can't be used with new versions. Don't know if that will help, but it might and you should be on the new one anyway.


----------



## ChaosAD

I ll try the 1707 bios. But why qcode 23 on a rock stable setup all of the sudden?


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaosAD*
> 
> I ll try the 1707 bios. But why qcode 23 on a rock stable setup all of the sudden?


Honestly I can't tell you why, since I don't really know. I just know that I would get random instabilities in my rig whenever I changed one to many things in bios with the old version. But on 1707 I have not had any problems. Flashing the newest bios, reentering all the settings, and try again is what I would do before anything else.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> It's not that AS5 is bad so much as it is old and other pastes have come out that acheive similar or better performance without the drawbacks that AS5 has (cure time, and being capacitive). If you still have some there is nothing wrong with using it, but if you are buying new, get something else. I like MX4, but there are plenty of good pastes in the same price range - and anything that isn't complete crap is going to work about the same anyway, they are all pretty much within the margin of error for the application method (how you apply it matters more than the paste you use, in other words).


Agreed - well said

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eugenius*
> 
> Right. So my next question is what is the preferred application method? I have been using a thin layer of paste applied across the whole chip surface with a credit card.


I personally use the line method.
I actually do a TINY line.

Here's two pictures from me - I did experimenting and with my cooler, the Antec 920 - mini-line method gave me the best temps and the best spread:



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> That's the wrong method. The generally accepted method is to put a small blob or a short line of thermal paste in the center of the chip and then just seat the heatsink down on it. The pressure of the heatsink mounting will force the thermal paste out over the IHS. The spread method usually results in using too much paste, and can cause microscopic air bubbles to form, which negatively impacts performance.


Agreed again - the spread method isn't great.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Yes they do. I have gone through a couple tubes of it testing over and over with two rigs and multiple coolers facing every which way. The tinting as they call it isn't that important, not to any degree I can measure at least. Whether a single small blob, or thin line works best I think depends on your cooler and IHS since no two are identical. You just don't want to do the spread it all over method, liquid metal TIMs use that method but it does not work well with AS5.


Indeed - liquid metal like CLU - would want to spread.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaosAD*
> 
> I was running my mem at 2400 11-12-11-24 1t 1.64v all day long, folding/benching/gaming, for months. 3 hours ago i had a power failure so i shut my pc off. I tried to turn it on just to see it stuck with qcode 23 error. I checked with google and iys a mem issue but dont know what exactly. No matter what voltage i change it stuck there. If i try at 2200 9-11-9-24 it boots fine. Any ideas on this?


Get rid of the RAM and try different slots and/or having only 1 RAM in.
I suspect one of the RAM slots or RAMs could have been shorted.

EDIT:
Saw your posts.
Do a memtest 86 to be sure.

I was stable for over 2 months with an OC - then got BSODs all the time.
Turned out one of the modules was never correct, and indeed faulty.
Could be that you have faulty RAM - who knows.


----------



## rss013

Wow, so much thanks for this guide.
Managed to get atm : 4.5Ghz @ 1.208 showing at cpu-z
Temps are not getting above 62C so far with p95 after 30 mins.
Still gonna bump it up


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rss013*
> 
> Wow, so much thanks for this guide.
> Managed to get atm : 4.5Ghz @ 1.208 showing at cpu-z
> Temps are not getting above 62C so far with p95 after 30 mins.
> Still gonna bump it up


Nice, looks like a good chip. Keep an eye out for WHEA errors, and I would do at least a 12 hour test at some point to make sure you are reasonably stable at whichever multiplier you end up choosing.


----------



## rss013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Nice, looks like a good chip. Keep an eye out for WHEA errors, and I would do at least a 12 hour test at some point to make sure you are reasonably stable at whichever multiplier you end up choosing.


Yeah i will keep an eye on that for sure ty







. Already bumped it at 4.6 now,
With 15 mins p95 @ 64C max. Im so curious till how far i can push this thing..
Vcore still running at 1.208 @ cpuz


----------



## rss013

@4.7 it gave its first BSOD, bumped it back now to 4.6 @ 1.208 vcore.
Going to run its first 12hrs p95 run now. Temps still seem fine after 30 mins of p95 (62C max.)


----------



## alrgeez

just want to say thank you to the OP for making this thread. first time overclocking my 3570k + sabertooth z77 and followed op guide to the T. first attempt i hit 4.3 on stock volt with max temp hitting ~65c. prime 95 stable for 12hrs. im happy with the results and may bump it up further this weekend when i have time to stress test.


----------



## dbtenken

I have a question guys that I hope you can help me with. I've got my system stable right now at 1.28v for 4.5ghz. What I don't understand is at max load core temp show the VID as 1.35.

I know that VID has to do something with what the processor is supposed to need for start up (correct me if I'm wrong lol). Any reason though that it CoreTemp is showing a higher number than what my vcore is set at? Is it just a problem with CoreTemp?


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dbtenken*
> 
> I have a question guys that I hope you can help me with. I've got my system stable right now at 1.28v for 4.5ghz. What I don't understand is at max load core temp show the VID as 1.35.
> 
> I know that VID has to do something with what the processor is supposed to need for start up (correct me if I'm wrong lol). Any reason though that it CoreTemp is showing a higher number than what my vcore is set at? Is it just a problem with CoreTemp?


VID is a just a number assigned by Intel to the chip, it doesn't really mean anything. We use it to calculate your offset number when you switch from manual voltage.

Theoretically it has to do with what the chip wants at that multiplier, but other than using it in our offset calculations, you don't have to worry about it.

That number does seem a little high though. You might want to check with Real Temp (the ti version) and HWiNFO64 which both give VID numbers also to make sure they all match.


----------



## dbtenken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> VID is a just a number assigned by Intel to the chip, it doesn't really mean anything. We use it to calculate your offset number when you switch from manual voltage.
> 
> Theoretically it has to do with what the chip wants at that multiplier, but other than using it in our offset calculations, you don't have to worry about it.
> 
> That number does seem a little high though. You might want to check with Real Temp (the ti version) and HWiNFO64 which both give VID numbers also to make sure they all match.


According to HWinfo64 VID while at 100% load is 1.35 same as what's shown in CoreTemp. As far as I know there's nothing really I can do about that though right?


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dbtenken*
> 
> According to HWinfo64 VID while at 100% load is 1.35 same as what's shown in CoreTemp. As far as I know there's nothing really I can do about that though right?


Nope, and nothing to worry about either. In some cases a high VID implies your chip needs more than average voltage, but that does not always apply to Ivy. If you are as stable as possible with 1.28v for 4.5 then that is not bad, just slightly above average I would say.


----------



## dbtenken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Nope, and nothing to worry about either. In some cases a high VID implies your chip needs more than average voltage, but that does not always apply to Ivy. If you are as stable as possible with 1.28v for 4.5 then that is not bad, just slightly above average I would say.


Thanks for your help. I was always curious about it and a google search showed that I'm not the only one having this issue. However, I respect the knowledge from this site over google searches lol. Always disappointing to know that you might have a sub-par chip. I have the stuff to delid, just still debating it in my head though lol.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dbtenken*
> 
> Thanks for your help. I was always curious about it and a google search showed that I'm not the only one having this issue. However, I respect the knowledge from this site over google searches lol. Always disappointing to know that you might have a sub-par chip. I have the stuff to delid, just still debating it in my head though lol.


My first chip, which ended up being returned needed 1.33v for 4.5, so yours is a lot better than that. I have seen a number of people here need over 1.3v also for 4.5.

If you can afford a new chip should the unlikely happen, then I recommend delidding. It is the best way to get the most out of your Ivy chip. Just get a good vise that won't move, read the thread on it, and watch the videos. Apply ultra or pro to the die, and get a 15 to 20c drop.


----------



## gdubc

I was wondering...if i want to try to lower my llc level, but also want to run offset, which should i try to set first? I have a stable mild oc at 42 multiplier with vcore at 1.2 with a -.050 offset. Now i would like to lower llc if possible. Should I first go back to 1.2 manual and lower the llc, test, then get my offset and re test, or does it really matter if I just lower llc now with my current settings? Also, justanoldman, I noticed you have two formula v boards like mine and i was wondering if you run them with the caps on the barbs to keep out dust or off to vent air? (I am assuming you aren't watercooling them)


----------



## YounGMessiah

disregard


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> OK bro - there's something wrong.
> I feel as if it is the fan + mount.
> 
> First of all let me clear something up: 75c on stock is NOT normal, not even the STOCK INTEL COOLER should go that high, on STOCK clocks.
> Secondly: Have you ever re-used thermal paste?
> By the description you were giving - it seems as if you were intending to use paste off the copper plate of a cooler and applying that on your CPU? If so - that's very wrong. Never re-use USED thermal paste, or thermal paste that isn't in a tube/bottle - put it that way.
> 
> Next up is your fans:
> You can see via HWmonitor 1 fan is running at 100%, but the others don't seem to be running.
> I would look inside your case and make sure they are actually spinning. More so, see what I said about CPU OPT - change that to a CPU CHAS - both of them.
> 
> Finally, go into bios, set the fan speeds from there, and uninstall AI suite for the time being. Software could be crippling your fans (ie fan xpert thing)


Can you give me an idea as to what might be wrong with the fans or the mounting of the cooler? I've connected the fans as to CPU_fan and CPU_opt headers on the motherboard and they are running at max rpm after setting them to max in the BIOS. I've also uninstalled AI Suite II. So that has probably fixed the fan rpm issue. Now about the mount, I cant see how it could be done wrong since there is only one way to mount the heatsink to the motherboard. I used the EVO brackets on the SP120s to mount them to the heatsink, if it helps.
I was talking about using the paste thats left in the tube that came with the EVO. I used some of it and some of it is left in the tube.
I have the three stock fans on my 600T - one 120mm exhaust at the back, and the front and top has two 200mm each for intake. They arent showing up in HWMonitor probably because I connected them to the fan controller of the case. But yes, they are spinning, I can assure you that.
The SP120s are also spinning and the extra noise after reconfiguring the BIOS settings only proves that they are running at higher speeds than before.
I have one of the SP120s connected to CPU_opt and the other to CPU_fan. To what header should I connect the one on the CPU_opt header since you're suggesting against using the CPU_opt header? Will the fan still be detected in BIOS as CPU fans if I connect it to CPU_CHA?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> Looks like your at 100% now with fan speed . As others have said the cpu_opt fan probably not showing in software . If it shows same speed in bios or asus probe I guess you can't control 3 wire fans in cpu headers .
> I wouldn't use chassis even if you can set it cause you need fast response to core temps that chassis won't give .
> 
> If I was you I would either try for 4.3 or upgrade to AIO water if you find reseating HS don't help , something at least H80i or up . I would try an keep core temps no higher than 80-85c under prime95 . that give you around 70-75c in normal app/games


So what header do you suggest I use for the SP120s if you're against using CPU_CHA and CPU_opt?
I'll see if remounting the cooler or reapplying TIM helps. Then I'll look into other options.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Ahnafakeef,
> Ok, so you have the fans plugged into the two CPU fan headers, that is perfect. You will only ever see one listing for the fans because, as I posted, those two headers are treated as one. Which is fine, both your fans will be controlled the same.
> 
> If you can't get something like MX4 or Noctua paste, then AS5 will do for now. A better paste will give you a couple degrees better but you can worry about that later if you don't have access to those pastes now.
> 
> Your temps are too high for stock imo, I think too much TIM is the issue and possible a suboptimal cooler mount. AS5 is easy to use, clean up, and it is cheap. I have used it before for testing purposes. There is no TIM with the 3770k, but you can use the TIM that came with the cooler if you have enough. Like I posted before, it will probably take you a few tries to get it right.
> 
> Room temps are usually reported by people here having a thermometer or thermostat in the room or nearby. I have a digital one sitting next to my rig. It is a very useful tool when testing and comparing. Since room temps change, you need to account for that in any testing that you do.
> 
> Edit: Any pics of your rig? As TD posted, where are your case fans?


I've found another thermal paste to be available - Cooler Master Thermal Fusion 400. Is it any good? How does it stack up against stock EVO TIM? Because I still have some EVO TIM left that I think can be used for at least two more times.
I will reapply the TIM as soon as I'm decided on what TIM I;m going to use.
I dont have a thermostat, but I have thermometers (the ones used to measure body temp during fevers). Will those do?
I think that the case fans arent showing up in HWMonitor because I connected them to the fan controller of the 600T instead of the motherboard.
I cannot think of any possible reasons why the heatsink would be mounted wrongly on the motherboard. I mean, there is only one way to mount it, right? Please give me some pointers as to how I can detect if my mounting is wrong.
Here's a photo of my case (last one in the album) : http://www.overclock.net/g/i/1428657/a/932755/official-corsair-graphite-club/sort/display_order/
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qdrummer21*
> 
> Ahnafakeef,
> 
> I agree with everyone else and would recommend everything they've suggested to you as well.
> 
> One thing I haven't seen asked, I doubt it is the case as its actually a fairly simple item but is still worth asking, are you sure your CPU fans are installed on the cooler correctly? If they are blowing air in opposite directions you won't get the best results from your cooler.


I used the EVO brackets to mount them on the heatsink. There's a link to a photo of my case right above, see if you can find something wrong with it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Agreed - well said
> I personally use the line method.
> I actually do a TINY line.
> 
> Here's two pictures from me - I did experimenting and with my cooler, the Antec 920 - mini-line method gave me the best temps and the best spread:
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed again - the spread method isn't great.
> Indeed - liquid metal like CLU - would want to spread.
> Get rid of the RAM and try different slots and/or having only 1 RAM in.
> I suspect one of the RAM slots or RAMs could have been shorted.
> 
> EDIT:
> Saw your posts.
> Do a memtest 86 to be sure.
> 
> I was stable for over 2 months with an OC - then got BSODs all the time.
> Turned out one of the modules was never correct, and indeed faulty.
> Could be that you have faulty RAM - who knows.


So should I follow the first image or the second when applying TIM? and do I need to apply it to the bottom of the heatsink as well?
Also, how do I clean the existing TIM on the heatsink and the chip?

Thanks a lot everyone! I really appreciate your help!


----------



## rss013

Is it ok to run some programs like, steam, spotify.
While running the p95 12hours run?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> I was wondering...if i want to try to lower my llc level, but also want to run offset, which should i try to set first? I have a stable mild oc at 42 multiplier with vcore at 1.2 with a -.050 offset. Now i would like to lower llc if possible. Should I first go back to 1.2 manual and lower the llc, test, then get my offset and re test, or does it really matter if I just lower llc now with my current settings? Also, justanoldman, I noticed you have two formula v boards like mine and i was wondering if you run them with the caps on the barbs to keep out dust or off to vent air? (I am assuming you aren't watercooling them)


As said before:
LLC is related to the voltage reported. Almost like seeing how it helps fluctuate voltage.
You cannot reduce LLC if your chip doesn't allow you to do so.

Go to your stable MANUAL voltage.
Say 1.2v

Then leave LLC as it is - go into windows, and open CPUZ and then load up prime.
Check your vcore reporting on CPUZ - if it is very close to 1.2v - then perfect. If it is too far off (higher than what you had in the bios) then you NEED to reduce LLC. If however it is too far off (lower than what's being reported) you need to HIGHER LLC.

Hopefully that makes sense.

As for caps - are you talking about the plastic covers on your motherboard?
I have them ON - it will help cool the board if you have them off - with good airflow - but won't make a dramatic difference unless you fold 24/7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Can you give me an idea as to what might be wrong with the fans or the mounting of the cooler? I've connected the fans as to CPU_fan and CPU_opt headers on the motherboard and they are running at max rpm after setting them to max in the BIOS. I've also uninstalled AI Suite II. So that has probably fixed the fan rpm issue. Now about the mount, I cant see how it could be done wrong since there is only one way to mount the heatsink to the motherboard. I used the EVO brackets on the SP120s to mount them to the heatsink, if it helps.
> I was talking about using the paste thats left in the tube that came with the EVO. I used some of it and some of it is left in the tube.
> 
> Here's a photo of my case (last one in the album) : http://www.overclock.net/g/i/1428657/a/932755/official-corsair-graphite-club/sort/display_order/
> I used the EVO brackets to mount them on the heatsink. There's a link to a photo of my case right above, see if you can find something wrong with it.
> So should I follow the first image or the second when applying TIM? and do I need to apply it to the bottom of the heatsink as well?
> Also, how do I clean the existing TIM on the heatsink and the chip?
> 
> Thanks a lot everyone! I really appreciate your help!


OK - I suggest trying top put one of those SP120 fans on a CPU CHAS - seeing how that goes.
Then seeing the monitored temps (don't forget to set a fan profile via the bios too).

MY honest suggestion would be, if CPU OPT is misbehaving (as it did for me) is to get a splitter and connect both to CPU HEAD.

For the paste - that sounds fine.
Mount - well it is all about looking - you never know it could have come loose or something.
Paste application: I personally used the line method (2nd) - as that worked better for me. Try both if you want and see what works best for you.
And no - only apply it to one place, the CPU and the heatsink to be clean.
FYI: The line, if you look at the image goes in the same direction as the DIE does underneath the IHS. So DOWN the writing, not ACROSS it (for IB CPUs)

Cheers for the reps btw!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rss013*
> 
> Is it ok to run some programs like, steam, spotify.
> While running the p95 12hours run?


You can run anything you want indeed.
Just make sure you don't use too much RAM though - as you will be using 90% of it.
I used my PC as I would normally do when I was priming / folding.


----------



## rss013

Allright thanks i got it







. Last night my 4.5 oc @ 1.160 failed after 9 hours of p95..








Bumped it up a notch and now running stable test @ 1.180 with temperatures max : 61C
Ty for help anyway +rep


----------



## Totally Dubbed

pleasure mate. Hopefully you get a better understanding of llc and how that affects the oc.
If llc is too low then no matter what voltage you add, your chip will be demanding more than it's getting, meaning it will not be stable at a given point


----------



## rss013

My LLC is currently set @ : Ultra High and my PLL @ 1.8
Last night it gave the 0x124 bsod after 9 hours, so if i'm right it has to be something with the vcore being set to low. (Thats why i bumped it up a little)
Correct me plz if i'm wrong, thanks


----------



## Totally Dubbed

That's indeed correct, but do see what I said about llc. You can reduce it, and that will help temps, but be warned of the lack or overshooting of voltage


----------



## rss013

I viewed your post above about that, and my vcore in the bios is currently set manual @ 1.180.
@ CPU-Z it shows : 1.176-1.184 so i think that value is pretty good shown at cpu-z? Or do you think i need to reduce my LLC
Btw, 1,5 hours @ p95 with temperatures still not coming above 61C. You think this is pretty decent?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rss013*
> 
> I viewed your post above about that, and my vcore in the bios is currently set manual @ 1.180.
> @ CPU-Z it shows : 1.176-1.184 so i think that value is pretty good shown at cpu-z? Or do you think i need to reduce my LLC
> Btw, 1,5 hours @ p95 with temperatures still not coming above 61C. You think this is pretty decent?


That LLC seems perfect for you then!








As for temps - yes that's amazingly good bro! (although your voltage is super low)


----------



## rss013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> That LLC seems perfect for you then!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for temps - yes that's amazingly good bro! (although your voltage is super low)


P95 still seems to run good after 2 hours. but yeah, that doesnt want to say anything because my previous stability run crashed after 9 hours so -_-.
My expectations are that it will be needing around 1.20-.1.22 for 4.5. But let's see what this run shows first


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> OK - I suggest trying top put one of those SP120 fans on a CPU CHAS - seeing how that goes.
> Then seeing the monitored temps (don't forget to set a fan profile via the bios too).
> 
> MY honest suggestion would be, if CPU OPT is misbehaving (as it did for me) is to get a splitter and connect both to CPU HEAD.
> 
> For the paste - that sounds fine.
> Mount - well it is all about looking - you never know it could have come loose or something.
> Paste application: I personally used the line method (2nd) - as that worked better for me. Try both if you want and see what works best for you.
> And no - only apply it to one place, the CPU and the heatsink to be clean.
> FYI: The line, if you look at the image goes in the same direction as the DIE does underneath the IHS. So DOWN the writing, not ACROSS it (for IB CPUs)
> 
> Cheers for the reps btw!


Okay I'll check if the heatsink has come loose when I apply the paste.
Whats your take on Arctic Silver 5 vs CM Thermal Fusion 400?
I already have the EVO TIM, but I'll buy either of the other two if any of those are significantly better than the EVO TIM, especially because I have very little of it left.

And about the reps, its the least I can do for you.

Thanks!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rss013*
> 
> P95 still seems to run good after 2 hours. but yeah, that doesnt want to say anything because my previous stability run crashed after 9 hours so -_-.
> My expectations are that it will be needing around 1.20-.1.22 for 4.5. But let's see what this run shows first


wow 4.5ghz that LOW VOLTAGE!?
Looking like a golden chip there bud!

I'm at 1.27v myself.
Most people would suggest starting from 1.25v @ 4.5ghz - as that's the average voltage you'll need.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Okay I'll check if the heatsink has come loose when I apply the paste.
> Whats your take on Arctic Silver 5 vs CM Thermal Fusion 400?
> I already have the EVO TIM, but I'll buy either of the other two if any of those are significantly better than the EVO TIM, especially because I have very little of it left.
> 
> And about the reps, its the least I can do for you.
> 
> Thanks!


Can't comment on the CM one - I would suggest looking at graphs and benches of different paste








It will give you a better idea of how they perform against each other.
All i remember is seeing AS5 near the bottom of the food chain.

EVO TIM - should be enough to be quite honest. Check on the internet, for horror stories JUST in case it isn't good paste. I have no idea lol.


----------



## rss013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> wow 4.5ghz that LOW VOLTAGE!?
> Looking like a golden chip there bud!
> 
> I'm at 1.27v myself.
> Most people would suggest starting from 1.25v @ 4.5ghz - as that's the average voltage you'll need.


Things so far so good. P95 running for 3 hours now still @ 1.184 show-off @ CPU-Z.
[email protected] temp 62 with coretemp. But yeah i'm still not gonna celebrate, cuz at 1.160 it BSOD after 9 hours









uploaded a pic of it: http://i39.tinypic.com/aa7juw.jpg


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rss013*
> 
> Things so far so good. P95 running for 3 hours now still @ 1.184 show-off @ CPU-Z.
> [email protected] temp 62 with coretemp. But yeah i'm still not gonna celebrate, cuz at 1.160 it BSOD after 9 hours


haha don't celebrate until you are around 18-24hrs prime stable and have used your PC for a good 1-2months (normal usage)








Alternatively folding for 2hrs haha


----------



## rss013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> haha don't celebrate until you are around 18-24hrs prime stable and have used your PC for a good 1-2months (normal usage)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alternatively folding for 2hrs haha


True that







, anyways hoping for the best, Thanks alot again for ur help


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Can't comment on the CM one - I would suggest looking at graphs and benches of different paste
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It will give you a better idea of how they perform against each other.
> All i remember is seeing AS5 near the bottom of the food chain.
> 
> EVO TIM - should be enough to be quite honest. Check on the internet, for horror stories JUST in case it isn't good paste. I have no idea lol.


Okay I'll google about the performance of the pastes and see what I can find.

New Issue : This is ironic but I cannot get the CPU fans to run at anything lower than max since I changed the BIOS settings. I did as justanoldman asked me to (changed fan duty cycle to 100%) and now not even resetting the BIOS settings to default is helping. The noise (whining, I suppose?) is really starting to get on my nerves (giving me a headache actually) and I dont know how to get it to run at a lower rpm.

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rss013*
> 
> True that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , anyways hoping for the best, Thanks alot again for ur help


Pleasure!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Okay I'll google about the performance of the pastes and see what I can find.
> 
> New Issue : This is ironic but I cannot get the CPU fans to run at anything lower than max since I changed the BIOS settings. I did as justanoldman asked me to (changed fan duty cycle to 100%) and now not even resetting the BIOS settings to default is helping. The noise (whining, I suppose?) is really starting to get on my nerves (giving me a headache actually) and I dont know how to get it to run at a lower rpm.
> 
> Thanks a lot!


Where are those fans connected?
As I said - I couldn't get the fans to control via CPU OPT, but via HEADER I had no problems.

Wouldn't be bad if you took some pictures of your rig + BIOS + windows and showed them here


----------



## rss013

Btw, if my system seems stable after 12 hrs, would it be better to leave my voltage fixed or to set it at offset mode?
Im now @ 1.184 fixed


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> I was wondering...if i want to try to lower my llc level, but also want to run offset, which should i try to set first? I have a stable mild oc at 42 multiplier with vcore at 1.2 with a -.050 offset. Now i would like to lower llc if possible. Should I first go back to 1.2 manual and lower the llc, test, then get my offset and re test, or does it really matter if I just lower llc now with my current settings? Also, justanoldman, I noticed you have two formula v boards like mine and i was wondering if you run them with the caps on the barbs to keep out dust or off to vent air? (I am assuming you aren't watercooling them)


Not sure why you would want to reduce your LLC since that will increase vdroop and then you will have to raise your bios voltage to compensate. That said, at a lower oc you can go with whatever LLC you want. Part of ocing is testing, so lower the LLC and record what your idle and load vCore is vs. the previous LLC settings. You will have to lessen your negative offset to get your load vCore back up to what you know you need to stay stable from your manual testing.

The rubber stoppers on the barbs are covering a water channel, so it is not like they are holding air back from getting to the mobo. I have not done any real testing, but I didn't notice a difference either way. I was going to put that in my loop, but I don't trust not being able to put a real fitting on there and I was told it is a real pain to bleed and drain. I think a serious watercooler would replace that thermo unit with a good aftermarket one.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rss013*
> 
> Is it ok to run some programs like, steam, spotify.
> While running the p95 12hours run?


I am a little paranoid about my stability testing, which is why I do more than one 24 hour test, so I make sure not to run anything while running any stability test. I have read that when you do other things with your computer you can cause Prime95 to miss reporting an error it would have otherwise generated. That is, of course, not conclusive, but for a stability hound like me I don't want to take any chances.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Okay I'll google about the performance of the pastes and see what I can find.
> 
> New Issue : This is ironic but I cannot get the CPU fans to run at anything lower than max since I changed the BIOS settings. I did as justanoldman asked me to (changed fan duty cycle to 100%) and now not even resetting the BIOS settings to default is helping. The noise (whining, I suppose?) is really starting to get on my nerves (giving me a headache actually) and I dont know how to get it to run at a lower rpm.
> 
> Thanks a lot!


You just change the 100% for that fan setting in bios to a lower number. You can change both to lower numbers and it won't react to temp changes, or you can put higher and lower % numbers. If you look at the pic below, it shows my CPU fan header set to 25% no matter what the temps does.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## justanoldman

Ahnafakeef,
Couple more points.
Since we have MVF mobos, you are best using CPU_FAN and CPU_OPT for your cooler. Stick with that, and change the percentage numbers as shown in my pic above. You don't need a room thermometer but it helps a lot with testing, otherwise your room temp can change by a few c and then you don't know if something you changed really helped temps or hurt them, or if it was just the room temp change.

The line method and single blob method of TIM can both work. Everyone's cooler and IHS are different, they are not all shaped the same. Some need more or less TIM than others, that is why you have to do a few tests.

Rss013,
At a higher oc and vCore I think it is a good idea to switch to offset so you are not sending all that voltage all the time. At a lower oc and vCore like you have, it is a matter of personal choice. Personally I like offset, but others are not crazy about it. When you do the offset math Offset=manual Vcore - most common VID under load, then you will have to test that setting again for stability since rounding and such doesn't guarantee it will be perfectly stable. You may end up changing your offset number by a bit.


----------



## rss013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Rss013,
> At a higher oc and vCore I think it is a good idea to switch to offset so you are not sending all that voltage all the time. At a lower oc and vCore like you have, it is a matter of personal choice. Personally I like offset, but others are not crazy about it. When you do the offset math Offset=manual Vcore - most common VID under load, then you will have to test that setting again for stability since rounding and such doesn't guarantee it will be perfectly stable. You may end up changing your offset number by a bit.


Much appreciated your answer thankyou







+rep .
Think that i will stick with fixed then if it seems stable at this low vcore.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rss013*
> 
> Much appreciated your answer thankyou
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +rep .
> Think that i will stick with fixed then if it seems stable at this low vcore.


I know I am a broken record (test, test, test), but I would suggest testing offset, to at least try it. We are all just trying to learn as much as possible about this stuff. Go to offset for just a bit and watch HWMonitor for your high/low temps and vCore at load and idle. Play a game for a little while under manual and offset, and see how much difference it makes.

I usually just take an Alt-Print Screen of HWMonitor then past it in a spreadsheet or word processor. Then I can quickly compare the two window screenshots to see how much difference there is.


----------



## justanoldman

Completely off topic, but just picked up Steam codes for Portal 2 and Left 4 Dead 2, for all of $4 each. Haven't bought games in a long time (kids tend to take up a lot of time for some reason), but now that I have got this rig up and running, need to start picking some up. Big step up from space invaders on an Apple II.
http://www.gamefly.com/download-games/browse/?pf=1100&cat=OnSale
And coupon code GFDMAY20 gives you 20% off.


----------



## phaseshift

how come we don't use Small FFTs instead we use a custom blend profile? Currently OCing my chip

Multipler = 45
Vcore = 1.25
Load Line Calibration = Extreme

Using a H100i cooler and my temps don't go above 65c using the custom blend profile while on FFTs the temps rise up to 79c. So which one should we choose for stability purposes?


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phaseshift*
> 
> how come we don't use Small FFTs instead we use a custom blend profile? Currently OCing my chip
> 
> Multipler = 45
> Vcore = 1.25
> Load Line Calibration = Extreme
> 
> Using a H100i cooler and my temps don't go above 65c using the custom blend profile while on FFTs the temps rise up to 79c. So which one should we choose for stability purposes?


LLC Extreme will overshoot vdroop the other way, so that is why we recommend Ultra High to get as close to zero vdroop as possible to make ocing the chip easier. It is not a bad idea though for people to test different LLC levels for their mobo and chip to see how the reported vCore differs from your manually set vCore in bios.

As far as Prime95 goes we use a custom toruture test so we can change the ram used to 90% of available in order to stress both the chip and ram. We leave the default min and max FFT size and run it for a minimum of 12 hours (18 is better, 24 is best). You want to run through all the FFTs which is why I recommend letting it run longer.


----------



## rss013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> I know I am a broken record (test, test, test), but I would suggest testing offset, to at least try it. We are all just trying to learn as much as possible about this stuff. Go to offset for just a bit and watch HWMonitor for your high/low temps and vCore at load and idle. Play a game for a little while under manual and offset, and see how much difference it makes.
> 
> I usually just take an Alt-Print Screen of HWMonitor then past it in a spreadsheet or word processor. Then I can quickly compare the two window screenshots to see how much difference there is.


Still running at my 12hrs p95 test, 6 hours past now and still everything seems stable @ 4.5 with max temps reached 62C degrees.
But i will def gonna give it a try later.

Another question : In case im gonna use offset mode, do i need also to disable Internal PLL Overvoltage then? are just leave all the other settings at how they are now.


----------



## phaseshift

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> LLC Extreme will overshoot vdroop the other way, so that is why we recommend Ultra High to get as close to zero vdroop as possible to make ocing the chip easier. It is not a bad idea though for people to test different LLC levels for their mobo and chip to see how the reported vCore differs from your manually set vCore in bios.
> 
> As far as Prime95 goes we use a custom toruture test so we can change the ram used to 90% of available in order to stress both the chip and ram. We leave the default min and max FFT size and run it for a minimum of 12 hours (18 is better, 24 is best). You want to run through all the FFTs which is why I recommend letting it run longer.


Thanks, will do a custom torture tests from now on. Going to tweak a little see how low I can get the vcore voltage down.


----------



## gdubc

Thanks for the answers guys...it was kind of a dumb question..i think i have been staying up too late reading forums lately lol. I kinda knew the answer about llc and figured the barb caps were a tedious detail but i guess i thought i had to ask! I got the h220 from swiftech and it is so tempting to loop through the formula just because it is there just asking for it! I know its not really needed though and Bramsli1 from swiftech told me the same about it being hard to bleed unless you feed the pump directly from the res. (I thought the pump should always be fed by the res though.)


----------



## phaseshift

quick question right now im doing prime

Multiplier: 46
Vcore : 1.25
LLC: Set to Extreme

CPUZ shows vcore to be at a steady 1.264v

Had LLC set to Ultra High but BSOD so I went back to Extreme. Should I bring LLC back to Ultra High and bring vcore up or just keep it at extreme and leave vcore the same?


----------



## rss013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phaseshift*
> 
> quick question right now im doing prime
> 
> Multiplier: 46
> Vcore : 1.25
> LLC: Set to Extreme
> 
> CPUZ shows vcore to be at a steady 1.264v
> 
> Had LLC set to Ultra High but BSOD so I went back to Extreme. Should I bring LLC back to Ultra High and bring vcore up or just keep it at extreme and leave vcore the same?


Wich BSOD code it gave?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

No, take llc lower. That seems as if it is overshooting. And then add more vcore


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phaseshift*
> 
> quick question right now im doing prime
> Multiplier: 46
> Vcore : 1.25
> LLC: Set to Extreme
> CPUZ shows vcore to be at a steady 1.264v
> Had LLC set to Ultra High but BSOD so I went back to Extreme. Should I bring LLC back to Ultra High and bring vcore up or just keep it at extreme and leave vcore the same?


I don't think there is any reason to use Extreme. As TD already posted, take LLC down to Ultra High, then increase vCore until you are at least 12 hour Prime95 stable with no WHEA errors.


----------



## Eugenius

Interesting thing happened while trying to push my OC. I got a stable 4.7 but with an offset of +0.065. While idling it jumped between 4700 and 1600 but never stays at 1600 real quickly about for a fraction of a second. The voltage does seem to be idle ones at about 0.9 ish when it jumped between 4700 and 1600. Why won't it stay idling? And does it matter? In other words it seems like it is idling based on the voltage but with the idle voltage it doesn't stay at 1600. Strange?


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eugenius*
> 
> Interesting thing happened while trying to push my OC. I got a stable 4.7 but with an offset of +0.065. While idling it jumped between 4700 and 1600 but never stays at 1600 real quickly about for a fraction of a second. The voltage does seem to be idle ones at about 0.9 ish when it jumped between 4700 and 1600. Why won't it stay idling? And does it matter? In other words it seems like it is idling based on the voltage but with the idle voltage it doesn't stay at 1600. Strange?


You can look at different things, like AI Suite, CPU-Z, and HWiNFO64 and you will see the drop to 1600 and back up at different rates. So how much you see it move depends on what is measuring it. Most people have a lot of stuff running in the background, so you need to see what process are running from task manager. I like to have a minimal setup and don't let much run in the background and even then I will see it pop up from 1600 sometimes just because windows is doing something I can't control. Are you on a balanced power plan?


----------



## Eugenius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> You can look at different things, like AI Suite, CPU-Z, and HWiNFO64 and you will see the drop to 1600 and back up at different rates. So how much you see it move depends on what is measuring it. Most people have a lot of stuff running in the background, so you need to see what process are running from task manager. I like to have a minimal setup and don't let much run in the background and even then I will see it pop up from 1600 sometimes just because windows is doing something I can't control. Are you on a balanced power plan?


Performance power setting. It just seems weird that it stays at idle voltage but not at 1600. I like to have nothing running in the background either. I will do more testing and see if it does it at a lower oc and offset.

For example core temp doesn't even show it go down to 1600. It just stays at 4700 but CPUz shows it drop to 1600 for a fraction of a second then back up... I am pretty sure my windows is idling at the time.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eugenius*
> 
> Performance power setting. It just seems weird that it stays at idle voltage but not at 1600. I like to have nothing running in the background either. I will do more testing and see if it does it at a lower oc and offset.
> 
> For example core temp doesn't even show it go down to 1600. It just stays at 4700 but CPUz shows it drop to 1600 for a fraction of a second then back up... I am pretty sure my windows is idling at the time.


Switch to balanced from performance, or stay on performance and change the advanced settings, Processor power management, Minimum processor state to 5%. Also only have one thing open to monitor the speed, having more than one causes it to jump up as well. Try HWiNFO64 with just the summary open and nothing else running on the machine. With that it should stay at around 1600.


----------



## Chunin

It really depends on what you are doing at any given time. For me it changes to 4.5 Ghz when i open Firefox and my fans speed up for a second and go back to normal but i always have lots of stuff going on it the background. Even when im not doing anything special but have League of Legends client open it changes up and down. I noticed that for some reason even as low as 8-10% CPU usage makes it go to full load speeds of 4.5 Ghz.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Switch to balanced from performance, or stay on performance and change the advanced settings, Processor power management, Minimum processor state to 5%. Also only have one thing open to monitor the speed, having more than one causes it to jump up as well. Try HWiNFO64 with just the summary open and nothing else running on the machine. With that it should stay at around 1600.


this.

Performance is 4.5ghz (or your OC) the WHOLE TIME.
Highly suggest going to offset + balanced power saving.
I changed the HDD sleep time to never on that, and didn't touch anything else.


----------



## qdrummer21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> I used the EVO brackets to mount them on the heatsink. There's a link to a photo of my case right above, see if you can find something wrong with it.


Based on the pictures that looks right to me, and wouldn't be the problem.


----------



## phaseshift

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rss013*
> 
> Wich BSOD code it gave?


BSOD I can't remember but it was a memory dump.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phaseshift*
> 
> BSOD I can't remember but it was a memory dump.


Get bluescreenview - you'll be able to tell - even if they are based BSODs


----------



## rss013

P95 ran stable for 12+ hrs now without any error, also runned some programs while stressing like steam, teamspeak and spotify.

Managed to get:
4.5 Ghz @ 1.180 bios fixed voltage,
1.176-1.180 CPU-Z showoff
Temps average @ 100% load : 62

http://i43.tinypic.com/4qkiva.jpg

Does this seem like a decent chip at all?


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rss013*
> 
> P95 ran stable for 12+ hrs now without any error, also runned some programs while stressing like steam, teamspeak and spotify.
> 
> Managed to get:
> 4.5 Ghz @ 1.180 bios fixed voltage,
> 1.176-1.180 CPU-Z showoff
> Temps average @ 100% load : 62
> 
> http://i43.tinypic.com/4qkiva.jpg
> 
> Does this seem like a decent chip at all?


That is a very nice chip, it is definitely a lot better than decent.
Only issue is you need to use the newest Prime95 which is 27.9.

Since you have room to go to 4.6 with those temps, you can try 1.24v or so for that, and use Prime95 27.9. Or if you know you don't want to go higher, you could switch to offset and use 27.9 to test that. You checked for WHEA errors in event viewer-apps and services-microsoft-windows-kernal WHEA?


----------



## rss013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> That is a very nice chip, it is definitely a lot better than decent.
> Only issue is you need to use the newest Prime95 which is 27.9.
> 
> Since you have room to go to 4.6 with those temps, you can try 1.24v or so for that, and use Prime95 27.9. Or if you know you don't want to go higher, you could switch to offset and use 27.9 to test that. You checked for WHEA errors in event viewer-apps and services-microsoft-windows-kernal WHEA?


Yes checked for errors nothing to see,
When it comes to temperatures everything is fine? Or should there be some things to improve, LLC seems fine aswell


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rss013*
> 
> Yes checked for errors nothing to see,
> When it comes to temperatures everything is fine? Or should there be some things to improve, LLC seems fine aswell


You are good. Good voltage, good temps, no errors, all good. You can choose to go a little higher, or just start enjoying the machine. Remember to keep an eye out for any WHEA or instabilities over the coming days/weeks to make sure you are stable for how you use the rig.


----------



## rss013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> You are good. Good voltage, good temps, no errors, all good. You can choose to go a little higher, or just start enjoying the machine. Remember to keep an eye out for any WHEA or instabilities over the coming days/weeks to make sure you are stable for how you use the rig.


Yeah the coming weeks/months i will run some IBT checks and maybe a P95 24hour run just to be sure it's stable enough


----------



## ChaosAD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Honestly I can't tell you why, since I don't really know. I just know that I would get random instabilities in my rig whenever I changed one to many things in bios with the old version. But on 1707 I have not had any problems. Flashing the newest bios, reentering all the settings, and try again is what I would do before anything else.


Just flashed 1707. Runnng mem at 2400 again, no problem at all. Cant understand what happened with 1408 though.


----------



## Eugenius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> That is a very nice chip, it is definitely a lot better than decent.
> Only issue is you need to use the newest Prime95 which is 27.9.
> 
> Since you have room to go to 4.6 with those temps, you can try 1.24v or so for that, and use Prime95 27.9. Or if you know you don't want to go higher, you could switch to offset and use 27.9 to test that. You checked for WHEA errors in event viewer-apps and services-microsoft-windows-kernal WHEA?


I know of checking for WHEA in event viewer in the warning section. But where is this other area to check... U said services?

By the way changing the power setting fixed my silly issue. Thanks for that!


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eugenius*
> 
> I know of checking for WHEA in event viewer in the warning section. But where is this other area to check... U said services?
> 
> By the way changing the power setting fixed my silly issue. Thanks for that!


There are two places WHEA show up in the Event Viewer. In the Custom Views->Administrative Events folder, and in the Errors folder of Kernal-WHEA which is found under Applications and Services Logs->Microsoft->Windows.

What I do is set up a pop up window to tell me about anything in either folder by clicking Attach a Task To this Log. Lots of stuff shows up under Administrative Events, but I want to know about it so I can tell if it is important.

My reference to running services in task manager was only in reference to background tasks that might be running and keeping a chip above idle.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Where are those fans connected?
> As I said - I couldn't get the fans to control via CPU OPT, but via HEADER I had no problems.
> 
> Wouldn't be bad if you took some pictures of your rig + BIOS + windows and showed them here


The SP120s are connected to CPU FAN and CPU OPT. The case fans are all connected to the fan controller of the case.
Whats a HEADER?
Which components of the rig, menus of the BIOS and windows do you want a photo of? Please specify them and I'll make sure I post them here as soon as possible.
Thanks!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> You just change the 100% for that fan setting in bios to a lower number. You can change both to lower numbers and it won't react to temp changes, or you can put higher and lower % numbers. If you look at the pic below, it shows my CPU fan header set to 25% no matter what the temps does.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I changed the min duty cycle to 20% and the max duty cycle to 50%. The fans are still running at 2200 rpm according to HWMonitor. What do I do now?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Ahnafakeef,
> Couple more points.
> Since we have MVF mobos, you are best using CPU_FAN and CPU_OPT for your cooler. Stick with that, and change the percentage numbers as shown in my pic above. You don't need a room thermometer but it helps a lot with testing, otherwise your room temp can change by a few c and then you don't know if something you changed really helped temps or hurt them, or if it was just the room temp change.
> 
> The line method and single blob method of TIM can both work. Everyone's cooler and IHS are different, they are not all shaped the same. Some need more or less TIM than others, that is why you have to do a few tests.


I changed the percentage but it wont make the fans run any slower.
Okay I'll try out both methods of applying the TIM.
Thanks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qdrummer21*
> 
> Based on the pictures that looks right to me, and wouldn't be the problem.


Thats what I'm thinking too. Thanks!

I'm separating this part because I'm addressing this to both Totally Dubbed and justanoldman. I'm a little confused here. Totally Dubbed is suggesting against using CPU_OPT and justanoldman is suggesting me to use it. What should I do?

Thanks a lot everyone!


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> The SP120s are connected to CPU FAN and CPU OPT. The case fans are all connected to the fan controller of the case.
> *Whats a HEADER*?
> Which components of the rig, menus of the BIOS and windows do you want a photo of? Please specify them and I'll make sure I post them here as soon as possible.
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I changed the min duty cycle to 20% and the max duty cycle to 50%. The fans are still running at 2200 rpm according to HWMonitor. What do I do now?
> I changed the percentage but it wont make the fans run any slower.
> Okay I'll try out both methods of applying the TIM.
> Thanks.
> Thats what I'm thinking too. Thanks!
> 
> I'm separating this part because I'm addressing this to both Totally Dubbed and justanoldman. I'm a little confused here. Totally Dubbed is suggesting against using CPU_OPT and justanoldman is suggesting me to use it. What should I do?
> 
> Thanks a lot everyone!


Header is just name of the socket you plug the fan connector too . It seems a 3 wire fan will only work at 100% plugged into the CPU headers . there meant to use PWM , 4 wire fan and if so will give you more flexibility in settings than case fan headers . you can use 3 wire there .

Here what I would do. I would leave the fan at 100% for now as its easy to move them to chassis ones or get 4 wire fan like stock evo .

Once you reset your HS , what I did no evo since it is direct heatpipe cooler (meaning it is not totally flat much much better than 212+ one where there big gaps that need to get filled with the paste) .
on my 212evo I did very thin lines along the 2 center heatpipes , then mounted it. then removed it and checked . you want a nice even spread but no where it goes past the CPU spreader. that would be to much. once you find right amount redo it. don't just put it back as air can trap . So I would use line method not pea for these types of HS .

Now that you have the HS in place right and max fan speed, see what your temps are with 100% fan . if your into high 80's with 44x I would drop down to 43x to get it no more than like 85c or so . Once you have multiplier and voltage then you can set fan so it lowers and low temps and raises it high .

That how i would do it if in your place with high room temps (80-90F) .


----------



## rss013

Ok so i'm currently running : 4.5GHz @ 1.180 manual vcore bios (Everything seems stable after 13+ hours P95 and temps below 62 @ full load.).
Some minutes ago i checked my VID with CoreTemp @ idle and under load, And i noticed something about the volts.

VID @ Idle : 1.2460~1.2510
VID @ Load : 1.2260~1.2310

As u notice the VID runs lower on idle then on load, Is this actually normal?
Also what would for me the big advantage of using offset in my scenario? Because i hear alot of people complaining it is actually better then running at fixed. ( Sorry im totally new to oc'ing







).
But in my case, with a vcore of 1.180, is it really necessary to use offset or just leave it at fixed?

I also noticed at CPU-Z that my multiplier is continue @ 45 even @ idle, this is because Internal PLL Overvoltage is enabled right? Should i leave it like this or disable it?
Help is very much appreciated thanks


----------



## justanoldman

Ahnafakeef,
TD and I have two differnet mobos, so that might be causing some confustion. On the MVF the CPU_FAN and CPU_OPT headers are designed to work together and are controlled as one unit in bios. I have not heard anyone having trouble with them on the MVF.

Are your fand 4 pin pwm, or are they 3 pin? What about the stock cooler fans, are they 3 or 4 pin? Fan(s) used with a cpu cooler are normally 4 pin pwm.

Rss013,
I think I just posted this recently, but switch to balanced power plan and see if that takes you down to 1600 while idle. Offset is up to you at those relatively low settings, but I would try both offset and manual and then you will be able to see the voltage and temp difference at idle for yourself, then make a decision.

VID under load is the only one that matters but you are not downclocking at idle as you posted that is part of the VID confusion. PLL has nothing to do with it, it is most likely your power setting.


----------



## Chunin

You say your VID while idling is lower than when under load but:

VID @ Idle : 1.2460~1.2510
VID @ Load : 1.2260~1.2310

doesnt represent that. So which is it actually?









Also with such a low voltage needed you probably cant use offset anyways because if your real VID is the 1.2510 then your offset would be something like - 0.071V at which point your idle voltage would be something close to 0.87V and could probably cause instability while idling. I had that problem myself.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunin*
> 
> You say your VID Also with such a low voltage needed you probably cant use offset anyways because if your real VID is the 1.2510 then your offset would be something like - 0.071V at which point your idle voltage would be something close to 0.87V and could probably cause instability while idling. I had that problem myself.


Good point, forgot to mention that.
When you use a negative offset, you can end up with too low a voltage at idle. Every chip is different so the only way to know is test it. Personally I would go up to 4.6 so as not to worry about that, but that is just me.


----------



## rss013

Oke you mean the setting in windows @ Energy Management right? It is now set at "High Performance" as i didn't noticed sry.
So if i take my : VID under load : (1.226) - vcore bios (1.180) =( 0,046) <=== this is my "NEGATIVE-" offset then right?
Sry i ask so much in a short period, but there is just coming alot of information to me atm since i'm new to this








Thanks alot again


----------



## rss013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunin*
> 
> You say your VID while idling is lower than when under load but:
> 
> VID @ Idle : 1.2460~1.2510
> VID @ Load : 1.2260~1.2310
> 
> doesnt represent that. So which is it actually?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also with such a low voltage needed you probably cant use offset anyways because if your real VID is the 1.2510 then your offset would be something like - 0.071V at which point your idle voltage would be something close to 0.87V and could probably cause instability while idling. I had that problem myself.


Sry i had to be more specific :

For the load it is most frequently @ 1.2260
For idle it is @ 1.2460 checked with CoreTemp

I will stick to fixed then if offset may cause stabilty problems, thnx


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rss013*
> 
> Oke you mean the setting in windows @ Energy Management right? It is now set at "High Performance" as i didn't noticed sry.
> So if i take my : VID under load : (1.226) - vcore bios (1.180) =( 0,046) <=== this is my "NEGATIVE-" offset then right?
> Sry i ask so much in a short period, but there is just coming alot of information to me atm since i'm new to this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks alot again


If you want High Performance as your power plan, then go into the advanced power options settings and change Processor Power Management > Minimum processor state Setting from 100% to 5%. Or just switch from High Performance to Balanced in the power plan window.

If 1.2260 is your most common VID under load at 4.5, then yes you would choose a negative offset then type in .045 (since it is in increments of .005 you can't use .046). As Chunin pointed out, you will have to test these offset settings to see if they keep you stable. With a negative offset you may have idle instabilities, but you just have to test it and see.

4.6 would put you at a manual 1.24v or so I think which is above your VID and you wouldn't have to worry about having a negative offset, which is why I mentioned that.

I posted awhile back that this thread is different than some others here. Ask as many questions as you want, as many times as you want until you feel comfortable.


----------



## rss013

Things are slowly seem to get clear for me now.
I think i have to be glad with my current OC atm with these temps and volts, and also to check further stability the coming weeks..
I always can try out some other stuff later if im not happy with my currrent clock.
Anyway, everything i have reached so far, wasn't possible without the help of you guys, +rep for all of you who helped me out thanks


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Ahnafakeef,
> TD and I have two differnet mobos, so that might be causing some confustion. On the MVF the CPU_FAN and CPU_OPT headers are designed to work together and are controlled as one unit in bios. I have not heard anyone having trouble with them on the MVF.
> 
> Are your fand 4 pin pwm, or are they 3 pin? What about the stock cooler fans, are they 3 or 4 pin? Fan(s) used with a cpu cooler are normally 4 pin pwm.
> 
> Rss013,
> I think I just posted this recently, but switch to balanced power plan and see if that takes you down to 1600 while idle. Offset is up to you at those relatively low settings, but I would try both offset and manual and then you will be able to see the voltage and temp difference at idle for yourself, then make a decision.
> 
> VID under load is the only one that matters but you are not downclocking at idle as you posted that is part of the VID confusion. PLL has nothing to do with it, it is most likely your power setting.


he mentioned he running Corsair SP120 performance fans (2200rpm).3 wire . .

http://www.corsair.com/us/cpu-cooling-kits/air-series-fans/air-series-sp120-high-performance-edition-high-static-pressure-120mm-fan.html

The stock CM 212 evo are WPM fans (4 wire)


----------



## Curleyyy

I'm partly curious as to how I am supposed to test for stability at a certain frequency, when the CPU throttles due to hitting the maximum temperatures?


----------



## Edkiefer

If that is happening you need to get better HS or find out why its so high .

What core temps are you getting ?


----------



## Curleyyy

I'm running through voltages at the moment to see which one is stable for 4.6GHz on a 3770k. When I get up to around 1.3v it jumps to around 90c and twenty minutes later it starts throttling at 105c causing the frequency to lower. Cooler is a H100i.


----------



## gumbie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Curleyyy*
> 
> I'm running through voltages at the moment to see which one is stable for 4.6GHz on a 3770k. When I get up to around 1.3v it jumps to around 90c and twenty minutes later it starts throttling at 105c causing the frequency to lower. Cooler is a H100i.


Tried reseating the h100?

That seems very weird to me..

I'm running a basic air cooler set up and I sit at around 83c Max temp if im around 1.3 - 1.35


----------



## Chunin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Curleyyy*
> 
> I'm running through voltages at the moment to see which one is stable for 4.6GHz on a 3770k. When I get up to around 1.3v it jumps to around 90c and twenty minutes later it starts throttling at 105c causing the frequency to lower. Cooler is a H100i.


There must be something wrong with your setup if you are hitting 105C with 1.3V under water cooling. Im using air and not the best one and ive only seen such a temperature with 4.7 Ghz / 1.38V. My 24/7 OC is 4.5 Ghz / 1.28V (close enough to 1.3V) and i never hit higher than 93C with an ambient room temp of around 23 - 25C.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> he mentioned he running Corsair SP120 performance fans (2200rpm).3 wire . .
> http://www.corsair.com/us/cpu-cooling-kits/air-series-fans/air-series-sp120-high-performance-edition-high-static-pressure-120mm-fan.html
> The stock CM 212 evo are WPM fans (4 wire)


Thanks. That could be the issue, I have always used 4 pin pwm fans for my cpu coolers.

Ahnafakeef,
Could you try the stock 4 pin fans, and see if you can control their speed?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Curleyyy*
> 
> I'm partly curious as to how I am supposed to test for stability at a certain frequency, when the CPU throttles due to hitting the maximum temperatures?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Curleyyy*
> 
> I'm running through voltages at the moment to see which one is stable for 4.6GHz on a 3770k. When I get up to around 1.3v it jumps to around 90c and twenty minutes later it starts throttling at 105c causing the frequency to lower. Cooler is a H100i.


I had an h100i and a 3770k setup for a little bit, and I would agree with all the previous posts that something is most likely wrong with your H100i installation. Make sure that it is really seated all the way on the chip and something isn't getting in the way. Did you check the rpm of the pump and fans in the Corsair software?

Don't let your testing temps go over 95c, as the guide says, and for a 24/7 setting I recommend getting testing temps closer to 80c. It is possible that you got a chip with a really bad glue install from Intel. My good chip was really hot before I delidded it because there was way too much glue, but even with that I don't think you would hit 105c.

Go back to stock settings, test your temps, reinstall the H100i, and then test temps again. When you get the cooler install right then you can look to start ocing again. You will need to clean off the TIM on the cooler and chip, then apply new TIM. As we have been discussing here, you need to make sure the TIM application is correct, not too much, not too little, the average person tends to use too much.


----------



## Edkiefer

Yes, I think you need 4 wire PWM fans for CPU to get control out of the CPU headers .
Those AF,SP corsair fans are mainly for radiator or case fans , even though they say HS .

Most new MB I guess expect you to use a PWM type fan on it .


----------



## rss013

hmm i just got my 1st BSOD with code 3b even after 13+ hours of P95.
Should this mean i have to notch up the vcore a bit?


----------



## uncreativelol

Hi there, I have a problem with my Asus p8z68 Gen 3 Pro. I've got the latest bios installed and everything fine, however, I cannot get my cpu ratio to change. Anything higher than 34 (the stock clock) that I put in does not stay once I click/move/etc out of the box. It resets back to 34 and disables turbo mode (when I otherwise enable it). I have not been able to change my ratio any higher than 34, but the cpu will clock as high as 3.8 in turbo mode while gaming. I would love all help as this is my first time overclocking with intel cpus (I come from AMD, hehe).

My rig is the following
i5 3570k 3.4/3.8
Asus p8z68 pro 3
Sapphire 7970 Ghz
8GB DDR3 1600
Corsair 600w PSU


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rss013*
> 
> hmm i just got my 1st BSOD with code 3b even after 13+ hours of P95.
> Should this mean i have to notch up the vcore a bit?


It is possible, I usually need .005 or .010 more to go from a 12 hour test to a 24 hour test. What were you doing at the time? Is it possible that whatever you were doing caused it? You can try increasing voltage but if going up one or two notches in vCore doesn't solve it, then it might be a different issue.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uncreativelol*
> 
> Hi there, I have a problem with my Asus p8z68 Gen 3 Pro. I've got the latest bios installed and everything fine, however, I cannot get my cpu ratio to change. Anything higher than 34 (the stock clock) that I put in does not stay once I click/move/etc out of the box. It resets back to 34 and disables turbo mode (when I otherwise enable it). I have not been able to change my ratio any higher than 34, but the cpu will clock as high as 3.8 in turbo mode while gaming. I would love all help as this is my first time overclocking with intel cpus (I come from AMD, hehe).
> 
> My rig is the following
> i5 3570k 3.4/3.8
> Asus p8z68 pro 3
> Sapphire 7970 Ghz
> 8GB DDR3 1600
> Corsair 600w PSU


I am not really familiar with z68 boards, but changing the multiplier for the 3570k should be straightforward. Are you clicking the box, typing the number, then hitting the enter button? Can you change any other settings, or is it just that one that you are having trouble with? Which bios page are your using to try to change the multiplier?


----------



## Eugenius

I got a comfortable 4.6 oc but my 4.7 oc is requiring a vcore of about 1.289 ish and max temp on prime of about 87C. But I keep getting WHEA errors. With those temps and voltage should I push farther?


----------



## rss013

I just opened my case to see if my heatsink fan was still seated well.
I got 2 bsod's (3b) fast after eachother in like 5 minutes time after i rebooted.
After that i opened my case once more and checked again if everything was seated well in the slots, And now the bsod's seem to be gone.
Maybe i reseated the ram/gpu a little bit while opening the case and that caused the bsod?
The bsod's came in right after starting into the windows task screen after booting.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eugenius*
> 
> I got a comfortable 4.6 oc but my 4.7 oc is requiring a vcore of about 1.289 ish and max temp on prime of about 87C. But I keep getting WHEA errors. With those temps and voltage should I push farther?


87c testing temps are a little high for 24/7 settings in my personal opinion. I don't usually think the extra one notch in multiplier is worth it, and it is not like you will notice it in real life. What exactly was your stable 4.6 vCore?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rss013*
> 
> I just opened my case to see if my heatsink fan was still seated well.
> I got 2 bsod's (3b) fast after eachother in like 5 minutes time after i rebooted.
> After that i opened my case once more and checked again if everything was seated well in the slots, And now the bsod's seem to be gone.
> Maybe i reseated the ram/gpu a little bit while opening the case and that caused the bsod?
> The bsod's came in right after starting into the windows task screen after booting.


I wish I could tell you for sure what any bsod means. People will say that a certain code means something, and usually it does, but that does not apply in every case, and they can be caused by a few different things. It would be a good idea to shut it down and double check that everything is seated well, I have read about numerous problems with ram, video cards, and coolers not seated correctly. If low vCore is your problem it will most likely show up again, and raising vCore will solve it. If the instability doesn't show up again, then I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## rss013

Yeah its just pretty obvious now it don't show up anymore after i re-seated my hardware. I even use my previous usb ports for my mouse and keyboard now, before the bsod's i plugged them into different usb ports.. Rlly don't know if all of this matters for the bsod







. but for me its just obv that its gone now..


----------



## uncreativelol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> It is possible, I usually need .005 or .010 more to go from a 12 hour test to a 24 hour test. What were you doing at the time? Is it possible that whatever you were doing caused it? You can try increasing voltage but if going up one or two notches in vCore doesn't solve it, then it might be a different issue.
> I am not really familiar with z68 boards, but changing the multiplier for the 3570k should be straightforward. Are you clicking the box, typing the number, then hitting the enter button? Can you change any other settings, or is it just that one that you are having trouble with? Which bios page are your using to try to change the multiplier?


Everything else can be changed. I change the number, either by tabbing to it, mousing to it, or the etc, and whether I hit enter, down key, or anything else it's irrelevant..the number changes back to 34 (if the number is higher than 34 obviously)


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uncreativelol*
> 
> Everything else can be changed. I change the number, either by tabbing to it, mousing to it, or the etc, and whether I hit enter, down key, or anything else it's irrelevant..the number changes back to 34 (if the number is higher than 34 obviously)


Does your bios look like the screen shots in the guide here? If yours look different at all, could you hit F12 with a usb stick plugged in to take a screen shot of the page where you are trying to change it, and post it here? I know when I have trouble that doesn't seem to make sense I tend to reflash bios and start over just to see if the problem remains. It sound a little like a corrupt bios which is not a good thing, what method did you use to flash the bios you are on now?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Or it could be a RAM fault - like I had.
Tried running stock + prime for 24hrs?


----------



## Curleyyy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> I had a h100i and a 3770k setup for a little bit, and I would agree with all the previous posts that something is most likely wrong with your H100i installation. Make sure that it is really seated all the way on the chip and something isn't getting in the way. Did you check the rpm of the pump and fans in the Corsair software?


In the Corsair Link software, I can't see any option for the Pump other than the RPM divider. For the rad fans though, I set them to maximum for the stress testing. One thing I did notice is that when I installed the bracket onto the motherboard, it was loose, a gap between the screws, though once I put the unit itself onto the bracket, it became secure. I'll order some new TIM today, and apply that. Is the Arctic Silver stuff still the most recommended?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Don't let your testing temps go over 95c, as the guide says, and for a 24/7 setting I recommend getting testing temps closer to 80c. It is possible that you got a chip with a really bad glue install from Intel. My good chip was really hot before I delidded it because there was way too much glue, but even with that I don't think you would hit 105c.


I'm pretty interested in the de-lidding. Is it somewhat fool-proof/an easy task? With the temps, they are a little worrying - from what I've seen around the forum, people are able to run higher frequencies and voltages with the same cooler at lower temps.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Go back to stock settings, test your temps, reinstall the H100i, and then test temps again. When you get the cooler install right then you can look to start ocing again. You will need to clean off the TIM on the cooler and chip, then apply new TIM. As we have been discussing here, you need to make sure the TIM application is correct, not too much, not too little, the average person tends to use too much.


Before I started overclocking, I did a 'control' test, where I set default settings, and did a 25 minute custom blend test on Prime. The settings were ( 100 x 36 @ 1.160v ) which got temps of 75-75-73-69.


----------



## justanoldman

Curleyyy,
AS5 is not that great, I would get some MX-4.
Delidding is great, and makes Ivy more livable. I did both mine with a razor, but the new hammer and vise method looks pretty easy. Just read through the thread and watch the videos. Two key things are don't hit it too hard at first, tape the pcb so it doesn't fly off by accident, and most importantly get a vise that will not move at all.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1376206/how-to-delid-your-ivy-bridge-cpu-with-out-a-razor-blade

75c on an H100i at stock settings is definitely too high. You have something wrong there. When you get more paste, you will need to install the pump/block a few times to test and when you pull it off take picks of the TIM fingerprint on the block and your chip. We want a nice even spread of the TIM to show that the block is making good contact with your chip.

Uncreativelol,
First off, creative name you got there, second I saw this thread about not being able to change multipliers.
http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?13986-Problem-in-ASUS-P8Z68-V-PRO
One guy says he needed a new bios chip. If you are sure it is not something simple like missing one of the settings to enable the multiplier to change, or something else simple, then I would flash bios with either the machine shut down and the flashback button if you have it, or from bios, not from the os. If flashing the newest or second newest bios does not do anything and you still can't change it then it may need a new bios chip.


----------



## Eugenius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> 87c testing temps are a little high for 24/7 settings in my personal opinion. I don't usually think the extra one notch in multiplier is worth it, and it is not like you will notice it in real life. What exactly was your stable 4.6 vCore?
> I wish I could tell you for sure what any bsod means. People will say that a certain code means something, and usually it does, but that does not apply in every case, and they can be caused by a few different things. It would be a good idea to shut it down and double check that everything is seated well, I have read about numerous problems with ram, video cards, and coolers not seated correctly. If low vCore is your problem it will most likely show up again, and raising vCore will solve it. If the instability doesn't show up again, then I wouldn't worry about it.


The manual stable 4.6 was about 1.226 but I keep having to up my offset value to get it stable and right now I am peakin at 1.240 for 4.6 using offset.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eugenius*
> 
> The manual stable 4.6 was about 1.226 but I keep having to up my offset value to get it stable and right now I am peakin at 1.240 for 4.6 using offset.


You were completely stable with manual 1.22 or so, but now with offset you need 1.24? That sounds a little high. With rounding and such it is possible to need to bump up your offset by a notch or two from the offset math, but needing .020 more sounds high.

Since going from 4.6 to 4.7 usually takes about another .060, and with your current temps it looks like 4.6 is your best 24/7 setting for now. If 1.24 is not stabilizing 4.6 you may need to go back to manual and check that again, since the CPU-Z voltage you see with manual or offset should be close to the same to get either stable.


----------



## Eugenius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> You were completely stable with manual 1.22 or so, but now with offset you need 1.24? That sounds a little high. With rounding and such it is possible to need to bump up your offset by a notch or two from the offset math, but needing .020 more sounds high.
> 
> Since going from 4.6 to 4.7 usually takes about another .060, and with your current temps it looks like 4.6 is your best 24/7 setting for now. If 1.24 is not stabilizing 4.6 you may need to go back to manual and check that again, since the CPU-Z voltage you see with manual or offset should be close to the same to get either stable.


You are probably right. I didn't run the manual stability tests for long enough







Guilty. I don't like to run 10+ hour prime 95 tests with such small incremental changes and so often. I bet the manual stability test wasn't really stable at that voltage and was probably closer to what I am getting with offset.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> Header is just name of the socket you plug the fan connector too . It seems a 3 wire fan will only work at 100% plugged into the CPU headers . there meant to use PWM , 4 wire fan and if so will give you more flexibility in settings than case fan headers . you can use 3 wire there .
> 
> Here what I would do. I would leave the fan at 100% for now as its easy to move them to chassis ones or get 4 wire fan like stock evo .
> 
> Once you reset your HS , what I did no evo since it is direct heatpipe cooler (meaning it is not totally flat much much better than 212+ one where there big gaps that need to get filled with the paste) .
> on my 212evo I did very thin lines along the 2 center heatpipes , then mounted it. then removed it and checked . you want a nice even spread but no where it goes past the CPU spreader. that would be to much. once you find right amount redo it. don't just put it back as air can trap . So I would use line method not pea for these types of HS .
> 
> Now that you have the HS in place right and max fan speed, see what your temps are with 100% fan . if your into high 80's with 44x I would drop down to 43x to get it no more than like 85c or so . Once you have multiplier and voltage then you can set fan so it lowers and low temps and raises it high .
> 
> That how i would do it if in your place with high room temps (80-90F) .


So both CPU_FAN and CPU_OPT are headers? Then what did TD mean when he said that he uses headers instead of CPU_OPT?
If the fans dont work at anything lower than max with 3-pin headers, then how come the fans were running at a lower rpm when I had them connected to the CPU_CHA header?
Okay I'll try the line method and see what temps I get.
Are you using the stock fan of the EVO? What clocks are you running and at what temps?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Ahnafakeef,
> TD and I have two differnet mobos, so that might be causing some confustion. On the MVF the CPU_FAN and CPU_OPT headers are designed to work together and are controlled as one unit in bios. I have not heard anyone having trouble with them on the MVF.
> 
> Are your fand 4 pin pwm, or are they 3 pin? What about the stock cooler fans, are they 3 or 4 pin? Fan(s) used with a cpu cooler are normally 4 pin pwm.


My fans are 3-pin ones. I could take the trouble of reinstalling the stock fan and see if it works. But what good would it do me even if I could control it? I dont plan on using it anyway.
Also, why were the fans running at a lower rpm before and now they wont slow down even with modification of the BIOS settings?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## rss013

Allright, this night it didn't last long with p95 27.9. (With the previous version it seems stable after 13+ hours)
After 5 hours it rebooted with BSOD 101 this morning after i came back to my pc. vcore @ 1.180 fixxed.
I notched it up with 0.010 and running p95 now again. Did i have made the right decision here with notching it up?


----------



## ChaosAD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rss013*
> 
> Allright, this night it didn't last long with p95 27.9. (With the previous version it seems stable after 13+ hours)
> After 5 hours it rebooted with BSOD 101 this morning after i came back to my pc. vcore @ 1.180 fixxed.
> I notched it up with 0.010 and running p95 now again. Did i have made the right decision here with notching it up?


I would set vcore at 1.2v and be done. No need to stress test for 12+ hours to save 0.01v


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> My fans are 3-pin ones. I could take the trouble of reinstalling the stock fan and see if it works. But what good would it do me even if I could control it? I dont plan on using it anyway.
> Also, why were the fans running at a lower rpm before and now they wont slow down even with modification of the BIOS settings?
> Thanks a lot!


I think you should be able to control 3 pin fans in the CPU fan headers, but I know you can with pwm 4 pin fans. I don't know why exactly you are having problems, but there is no fan header called CPU_CHA on the MVF mobo so I don't know which one you are talking about. CPU_FAN and CPU_OPT give the most control in bios, and are designed to work together with you cpu cooler fans. They are located direclty above your chip.

You can try other fan headers and see if there is a difference. Look at page 1-41 of your MVF User Guide and it will give you a diagram and list all the names of the all the fan headers.

I would suggest taking an F12 screen shot of two of your bios pages to help us figure out what is going on. The two we need are on the Monitor tab, first click Fan Speed Monitor and take a screenshot then click Fan Speed Control and take a screen shot.

I am sorry you are having issues with this, it is a little confusing for me since I have used Antec, Corsair, and Swiftech cpu coolers with my MVF mobos and not had any issues like this, nor have I read about anyone having problems controlling their fans. Hopefully we can get this sorted out soon.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rss013*
> 
> Allright, this night it didn't last long with p95 27.9. (With the previous version it seems stable after 13+ hours)
> After 5 hours it rebooted with BSOD 101 this morning after i came back to my pc. vcore @ 1.180 fixxed.
> I notched it up with 0.010 and running p95 now again. Did i have made the right decision here with notching it up?


The Prime version you were using was pretty old, so I can't really say how stable you were. Depends on how serious you are about your stability level - we all have different goals for our stability levels. If it were me I would run the test again with 27.9 and bump up the vCore until you can go at least 12 hours with zero problems or WHEA.


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> So both CPU_FAN and CPU_OPT are headers? Then what did TD mean when he said that he uses headers instead of CPU_OPT?
> If the fans dont work at anything lower than max with 3-pin headers, then how come the fans were running at a lower rpm when I had them connected to the CPU_CHA header?
> Okay I'll try the line method and see what temps I get.
> Are you using the stock fan of the EVO? What clocks are you running and at what temps?
> My fans are 3-pin ones. I could take the trouble of reinstalling the stock fan and see if it works. But what good would it do me even if I could control it? I dont plan on using it anyway.
> Also, why were the fans running at a lower rpm before and now they wont slow down even with modification of the BIOS settings?
> 
> Thanks a lot!


all the fan sockets on the MB are headers , you can call it what you want . What TD meant was try chassis fan headers (1-4) and see how they work .

you will loose some adjustments compared to what is able with 4wire fan in CPU ones. with the CPU headers you can adjust CPU low temp setting which if you use the chassis ones they are 40c and can't be changed lower (this is manual mode in monitor section of bios) .

I have 3570k with 212evo, stock fan it idles at 50% or so and under heavy load does about 85% (prime95 small FTTs) .you can't compare my temps as my room temp is 74F and I am not clocked high but I am at [email protected] and max peak temp i ever got is 62c with prime95 version 279


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> I think you should be able to control 3 pin fans in the CPU fan headers, but I know you can with pwm 4 pin fans. I don't know why exactly you are having problems, but there is no fan header called CPU_CHA on the MVF mobo so I don't know which one you are talking about. CPU_FAN and CPU_OPT give the most control in bios, and are designed to work together with you cpu cooler fans. They are located direclty above your chip.
> 
> You can try other fan headers and see if there is a difference. Look at page 1-41 of your MVF User Guide and it will give you a diagram and list all the names of the all the fan headers.
> 
> I would suggest taking an F12 screen shot of two of your bios pages to help us figure out what is going on. The two we need are on the Monitor tab, first click Fan Speed Monitor and take a screenshot then click Fan Speed Control and take a screen shot.
> 
> I am sorry you are having issues with this, it is a little confusing for me since I have used Antec, Corsair, and Swiftech cpu coolers with my MVF mobos and not had any issues like this, nor have I read about anyone having problems controlling their fans. Hopefully we can get this sorted out soon.


Sorry I made a mistake with the header name. The ones I was using before were CHA_FAN3 and OPT_FAN3. Does that help?
Screenshots of BIOS:


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> all the fan sockets on the MB are headers , you can call it what you want . What TD meant was try chassis fan headers (1-4) and see how they work .
> 
> you will loose some adjustments compared to what is able with 4wire fan in CPU ones. with the CPU headers you can adjust CPU low temp setting which if you use the chassis ones they are 40c and can't be changed lower (this is manual mode in monitor section of bios) .
> 
> I have 3570k with 212evo, stock fan it idles at 50% or so and under heavy load does about 85% (prime95 small FTTs) .you can't compare my temps as my room temp is 74F and I am not clocked high but I am at [email protected] and max peak temp i ever got is 62c with prime95 version 279


I was using the chassis fan headers before using the CPU fan headers. I couldnt get them to run at max rpm then.
I changed the fan duty cycle settings in the BIOS but not the temperature settings (see screenshots above). I still cant get them to run at a lower rpm when the temperature is low.
Why arent you overclocking the CPU higher? Your temps are great and your cooler can push it a little further I think.

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Edkiefer

Ok, that helps . you where using one chassis fan header and one opt fan header . I would either go all CPU or all chassis (no opt ones as I think they need temp probe to work ? )

If you mean when you had your SP120 fan connected to the chassis_x ones you could not get good rpm out of them. then yes that is a problem as you have no low temp setting . you can only change the min duty cycle and max temp limit (you can lower this one to like 50-60c) but there still be issue with lower temp side of cpu not bumping the fan speed up .

you could try this see if it helps of chassis ones .

min duty %=55%
high temp limit = 60deg
max duty %=100%

you could also try turbo on chassis ones .but really I would get 4wire PWM fans for a CPU HS .

See what others say .

Oh, did little search on 3wire fan running in the CPU fan header . looks like no is answer as far as controlling it .

http://rog.asus.com/forum/archive/index.php/t-4640.html

http://forums.anandtech.com/showthread.php?t=2239501


----------



## rss013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> The Prime version you were using was pretty old, so I can't really say how stable you were. Depends on how serious you are about your stability level - we all have different goals for our stability levels. If it were me I would run the test again with 27.9 and bump up the vCore until you can go at least 12 hours with zero problems or WHEA.


1 hour left and i passed 12 hours run with p95 v27.9. @ 1.190 fixed now, seems that the little notch up helped a bit







, max temps not passing 64C..
Wich temps and voltage should i expect if i wanna push it further to let's say 4.8? Or should i better consider a corsair h100i for example instead of my gelid tranquilo rev2.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rss013*
> 
> 1 hour left and i passed 12 hours run with p95 v27.9. @ 1.190 fixed now, seems that the little notch up helped a bit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , max temps not passing 64C..
> Wich temps and voltage should i expect if i wanna push it further to let's say 4.8? Or should i better consider a corsair h100i for example instead of my gelid tranquilo rev2.


If 4.5 needs 1.19, then I would guess: 4.6 at 1.25, 4.7 at 1.31, 4.8 at 1.37. Temps are dependent on many different things so I can only blindly guess that you could be getting close to 90c at 4.8, but only if your cooler keeps up. With temps the only way to know is test because your case, fans, chip, cooler, room temp and humidity are all different than mine or anyone else's. I would try 4.6 or 4.7.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Sorry I made a mistake with the header name. The ones I was using before were CHA_FAN3 and OPT_FAN3. Does that help?
> I was using the chassis fan headers before using the CPU fan headers. I couldnt get them to run at max rpm then.
> I changed the fan duty cycle settings in the BIOS but not the temperature settings (see screenshots above). I still cant get them to run at a lower rpm when the temperature is low.
> 
> Thanks a lot!


Ok so now we know you have the non pwm sp120, so you can try them on two CHA headers, then change the bios just like you did for for the CPU headers and see if you can get the 60 to 100% range of rpm out of them. Traveling right now, but I think there is one just to the right of the CPU headers, and another to the left of the chip that you can reach. You can confirm which ones you plugged them into by looking at that bios page you posted for fan speeds.

If that works then we can get back to getting normal temps for your cooler, and ocing your chip. If not you can get pwm sp120 fans, or you can use quiet adapters if your fans came with them - that will slow them down to a set speed. Keep in mind that people who want some temp control with their CPU cooler fans usually need pwm fans.


----------



## phaseshift

question I've got a Maximus IV Extreme-Z board is it possible to get better overclocks on board like say Maximus V Gene?


----------



## Forceman

The motherboard is rarely the limiting factor for Ivy overclock. As long as you are using a decent board, and you are, it's probably not worth switching. It won't make that much difference.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> Ok, that helps . you where using one chassis fan header and one opt fan header . I would either go all CPU or all chassis (no opt ones as I think they need temp probe to work ? )
> 
> If you mean when you had your SP120 fan connected to the chassis_x ones you could not get good rpm out of them. then yes that is a problem as you have no low temp setting . you can only change the min duty cycle and max temp limit (you can lower this one to like 50-60c) but there still be issue with lower temp side of cpu not bumping the fan speed up .
> 
> you could try this see if it helps of chassis ones .
> 
> min duty %=55%
> high temp limit = 60deg
> max duty %=100%
> 
> you could also try turbo on chassis ones .but really I would get 4wire PWM fans for a CPU HS .
> 
> See what others say .
> 
> Oh, did little search on 3wire fan running in the CPU fan header . looks like no is answer as far as controlling it .
> 
> http://rog.asus.com/forum/archive/index.php/t-4640.html
> 
> http://forums.anandtech.com/showthread.php?t=2239501


Would it help in controlling the rpm if I connect the SP120s to the fan controller and increase/decrease the speed manually as and when required?
CPU_OPT does not count as the OPT header you're suggesting against, does it? Because I'm currently using CPU_FAN and CPU_OPT headers.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Ok so now we know you have the non pwm sp120, so you can try them on two CHA headers, then change the bios just like you did for for the CPU headers and see if you can get the 60 to 100% range of rpm out of them. Traveling right now, but I think there is one just to the right of the CPU headers, and another to the left of the chip that you can reach. You can confirm which ones you plugged them into by looking at that bios page you posted for fan speeds.
> 
> If that works then we can get back to getting normal temps for your cooler, and ocing your chip. If not you can get pwm sp120 fans, or you can use quiet adapters if your fans came with them - that will slow them down to a set speed. Keep in mind that people who want some temp control with their CPU cooler fans usually need pwm fans.


Okay I'll see if connecting them to the CHA headers work or not.
Will I get my desired rpm if I connect the fans to the fan controller of the case and control them via the controller manually?
I'll reapply TIM and reaseat the heatsink today. Hopefully I have enough of the EVO TIM left for a few trials.

This is one of the few components that I didnt pay enough attention to, and now its making me suffer. I'll probably get a new cooler and end up using these non-pwm fans as case fans in the future, but I'll have to make do with what I have for now.

Also, what is the best method of cleaning the existing TIM on the heatsink and IHS? I'll google it, but some professional opinion would really help.

Thanks a lot to both of you!


----------



## rss013

24 Hours of P95 @ 27.9 just finished.

http://i41.tinypic.com/2w4e8hu.jpg

Finally managed to get it running [email protected] without any WHEA or BSOD.
Think im pretty happy with this now , seems that the 0.010 notch up helped alot.
Personally i would like to keep my temps below 75 so on 4.8 i probably need water cooling


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rss013*
> 
> 24 Hours of P95 @ 27.9 just finished.
> 
> http://i41.tinypic.com/2w4e8hu.jpg
> 
> Finally managed to get it running [email protected] without any WHEA or BSOD.
> Think im pretty happy with this now , seems that the 0.010 notch up helped alot.
> Personally i would like to keep my temps below 75 so on 4.8 i probably need water cooling


incredible temps and clock!
That's a keeper.


----------



## rss013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> incredible temps and clock!
> That's a keeper.


I just noticed that im only hitting 59-60 gflops @ IBT with memory set to max usage and temps also not passing 64C..
Are these values normal or is there something wrong maybe?

I'm not having SP1 installed could that cause the problem?


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Would it help in controlling the rpm if I connect the SP120s to the fan controller and increase/decrease the speed manually as and when required?
> CPU_OPT does not count as the OPT header you're suggesting against, does it? Because I'm currently using CPU_FAN and CPU_OPT headers.
> Okay I'll see if connecting them to the CHA headers work or not.
> Will I get my desired rpm if I connect the fans to the fan controller of the case and control them via the controller manually?
> I'll reapply TIM and reaseat the heatsink today. Hopefully I have enough of the EVO TIM left for a few trials.
> 
> This is one of the few components that I didnt pay enough attention to, and now its making me suffer. I'll probably get a new cooler and end up using these non-pwm fans as case fans in the future, but I'll have to make do with what I have for now.
> 
> Also, what is the best method of cleaning the existing TIM on the heatsink and IHS? I'll google it, but some professional opinion would really help.
> 
> Thanks a lot to both of you!


Like I posted above pulling in 3wire fans to the CPU and CPU_opt ones will not get rpm control, there made for 4wire (PWM fan) .your getting full speed out of them , right .

If you mean the fan controller of your case (600T) , if it is like my 500r the fan controller uses special plugs that you may either need to modify the ends . I have not done this but know if you want to switch out fan with newer ones and use fan controller you need to modify the plug end of fan .
I don't know if 600T is the same . I would not plug the CPU fan into that controller though , I think the MB ones would be better as they can be adjusted according to load/temp .

Try it in the chassis headers and see what happens with setting in bios .


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rss013*
> 
> I just noticed that im only hitting 59-60 gflops @ IBT with memory set to max usage and temps also not passing 64C..
> Are these values normal or is there something wrong maybe?
> 
> I'm not having SP1 installed could that cause the problem?


I dont get what's the problem?


----------



## Chunin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rss013*
> 
> I just noticed that im only hitting 59-60 gflops @ IBT with memory set to max usage and temps also not passing 64C..
> Are these values normal or is there something wrong maybe?
> 
> I'm not having SP1 installed could that cause the problem?


I remember someone with the same problem and it turned out that without SP1 you cant use the AVX instructions and your GFLOPS are so low because of that.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> Like I posted above pulling in 3wire fans to the CPU and CPU_opt ones will not get rpm control, there made for 4wire (PWM fan) .your getting full speed out of them , right .
> 
> If you mean the fan controller of your case (600T) , if it is like my 500r the fan controller uses special plugs that you may either need to modify the ends . I have not done this but know if you want to switch out fan with newer ones and use fan controller you need to modify the plug end of fan .
> I don't know if 600T is the same . I would not plug the CPU fan into that controller though , I think the MB ones would be better as they can be adjusted according to load/temp .
> 
> Try it in the chassis headers and see what happens with setting in bios .


I guess I can stop bothering about lowering the fan speed as long as I cant get the temps under control. No use lowering rpm if I cant lower temps.

Anyways, I finally reseated the heatsink and reapplied the TIM (pea in the middle method). Fans are connected to the CPU_FAN and CPU_OPT headers and are running at max rpm.
I'm running prime95 with 13000MB of RAM out of the 16GB with 8 workers in a custom blend. The CPU is at stock speed and volts, I have only increased the min duty cycle of the CPU fan to 100%. Temps according to CoreTemp is being indicated to be in the low 60s (61-63c) on the 1st, 3rd and 4th cores. And the 2nd core is being shown to be in the high 60s (67-69c). The second core was hitting 75c before.

This is not normal in any way, is it? What could be causing this problem? It may be that I need to reapply TIM again to get better temps, but could there be any other cause behind this?
Also, I moved the HDD cage into the ODD cage so the space in front of the 200mm front intake fan has opened up, hopefully allowing more air into the case. Did some minor cable management too with the same end in mind.

Thanks a lot!









*EDIT*: Scratch that. Second core is hitting about 75-76c and the third and fourth one is hitting low 70s. The first core is around ~65c. Guess I'm back to square one.


----------



## rss013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I dont get what's the problem?


Well i saw alot of ppl that are hitting 120-130 gflops @ 4.5 with IBT, that twice as much but it won't affect the performance at all?


----------



## rss013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunin*
> 
> I remember someone with the same problem and it turned out that without SP1 you cant use the AVX instructions and your GFLOPS are so low because of that.


I saw someone having that problem too on this forum. but is it necesary to install sp1 now to gain performance?


----------



## Chunin

I think it just affects the IBT itself. The guy never mentioned having performance issues in anything else than IBT. But i cant tell really since my windows had SP1 installed from the start.


----------



## rss013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunin*
> 
> I think it just affects the IBT itself. The guy never mentioned having performance issues in anything else than IBT. But i cant tell really since my windows had SP1 installed from the start.


Allright then i leave it just as it is right now, have done enough of checks and runs the last couple of days







.
And a few mins ago i played some BF3 and don't notice anything bad about the performance so i think it's good.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rss013*
> 
> Well i saw alot of ppl that are hitting 120-130 gflops @ 4.5 with IBT, that twice as much but it won't affect the performance at all?


Thats just stress testing - nothing else.
Don't worry about it and enjoy the PC!


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> I guess I can stop bothering about lowering the fan speed as long as I cant get the temps under control. No use lowering rpm if I cant lower temps.
> 
> Anyways, I finally reseated the heatsink and reapplied the TIM (pea in the middle method). Fans are connected to the CPU_FAN and CPU_OPT headers and are running at max rpm.
> I'm running prime95 with 13000MB of RAM out of the 16GB with 8 workers in a custom blend. The CPU is at stock speed and volts, I have only increased the min duty cycle of the CPU fan to 100%. Temps according to CoreTemp is being indicated to be in the low 60s (61-63c) on the 1st, 3rd and 4th cores. And the 2nd core is being shown to be in the high 60s (67-69c). The second core was hitting 75c before.
> 
> This is not normal in any way, is it? What could be causing this problem? It may be that I need to reapply TIM again to get better temps, but could there be any other cause behind this?
> Also, I moved the HDD cage into the ODD cage so the space in front of the 200mm front intake fan has opened up, hopefully allowing more air into the case. Did some minor cable management too with the same end in mind.
> 
> Thanks a lot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *EDIT*: Scratch that. Second core is hitting about 75-76c and the third and fourth one is hitting low 70s. The first core is around ~65c. Guess I'm back to square one.


It is totally normal for there to be like 8-10c difference between core temps under load .
Those temps are like 13-15c higher than mine (3570k) at stock clock, auto voltage (1.080 avg) .
So if you room temp is a lot higher than mine (74F) that could be normal .

High room temps are going to lower your OC limit than if they were lower .

On resetting HS, did you check that that size pea spread out good . you need to test size and make sure its good first, if good then reapply with same amount. if not then add more or do line method (I personally like line on these HS ) .


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> It is totally normal for there to be like 8-10c difference between core temps under load .
> Those temps are like 13-15c higher than mine (3570k) at stock clock, auto voltage (1.080 avg) .
> So if you room temp is a lot higher than mine (74F) that could be normal .
> 
> High room temps are going to lower your OC limit than if they were lower .
> 
> On resetting HS, did you check that that size pea spread out good . you need to test size and make sure its good first, if good then reapply with same amount. if not then add more or do line method (I personally like line on these HS ) .


TD said earlier that not even stock coolers on stock clocks get temps as high as 75c. This is what bothers me. Why are my temps worse than that of the stock cooler's?
Limiting my overclocks is one thing, and not letting me overclock at all is another. My temps cant be that bad, right? Even so, arent people in hotter places overclocking their CPUs?
I didnt check if the TIM spread out good or not, but there was a lot of twisting and turning the heatsink when properly setting it on to the CPU so I guess it spread out pretty well.

This is getting very, very frustrating. If I cant fix it soon, I'll probably break and go a buy an H100i or something. [How long does the default TIM on the H100i last btw? Would help making the decision easier.]

Thanks a lot!


----------



## phaseshift

I got a bsod earlier while playing battlefield 3

0x000000d1

DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL

caused by

ntoskrnl.exe

can anyone help me diagnose it?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phaseshift*
> 
> I got a bsod earlier while playing battlefield 3
> 
> 0x000000d1
> 
> DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL
> 
> caused by
> 
> ntoskrnl.exe
> 
> can anyone help me diagnose it?


Try updating your GFX drivers.
I had that with my GTX660ti - it is driver related (usually)


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> TD said earlier that not even stock coolers on stock clocks get temps as high as 75c. This is what bothers me. Why are my temps worse than that of the stock cooler's?
> Limiting my overclocks is one thing, and not letting me overclock at all is another. My temps cant be that bad, right? Even so, arent people in hotter places overclocking their CPUs?
> I didnt check if the TIM spread out good or not, but there was a lot of twisting and turning the heatsink when properly setting it on to the CPU so I guess it spread out pretty well.
> 
> This is getting very, very frustrating. If I cant fix it soon, I'll probably break and go a buy an H100i or something. [How long does the default TIM on the H100i last btw? Would help making the decision easier.]
> 
> Thanks a lot!


I disagree , if your room temp is like 30c I am betting the stock cooler be 85c or around .every deg of c going up is going to increase about 1.4-1.5 on results .

So lets see I am at 23c with max temp of say 60c , your at 30c (7c higher) at 75c . 7x 1.5 =10c . add 10c =60 =70c .so your little higher .
what was your room temps during that test ?

Just remember you can't directly compare temps with me or others as there are differences between every chip . can be voltage changes and heat-spreader issues that can change temps a lot .

All you can do is make sure HS is seated right with correct amount of compound and fans working right ,proper flow an rpm .

check this link on temps
I think you could OC to like 4.1-4.2 and be around low 80's now .

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?144121-How-room-temp.-affects-processor-temp.-%28graphs%29

water would improve but your still running higher room temps there is a efficiency % that a radiator can only give (I think its about 70% )


----------



## phaseshift

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Try updating your GFX drivers.
> I had that with my GTX660ti - it is driver related (usually)


I had the 314 nvidia drivers but just upgraded to the 320 beta drivers will see if it makes a difference.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rss013*
> 
> I saw someone having that problem too on this forum. but is it necesary to install sp1 now to gain performance?


It's necessary to install SP1 to get access to the AVX extensions, so without SP1 anything that can use AVX will have low performance. I don't know what uses AVX, but wouldn't you want SP1 installed anyway? Plus, without AVX you aren't stressing the CPU as hard during testing, so it may not be as stable as you think.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rss013*
> 
> 24 Hours of P95 @ 27.9 just finished.
> 
> http://i41.tinypic.com/2w4e8hu.jpg
> 
> Finally managed to get it running [email protected] without any WHEA or BSOD.
> Think im pretty happy with this now , seems that the 0.010 notch up helped alot.
> Personally i would like to keep my temps below 75 so on 4.8 i probably need water cooling


Pretty happy? That's it? How about super duper happy. You have excellent numbers all around with that chip.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Would it help in controlling the rpm if I connect the SP120s to the fan controller and increase/decrease the speed manually as and when required?
> CPU_OPT does not count as the OPT header you're suggesting against, does it? Because I'm currently using CPU_FAN and CPU_OPT headers.
> Okay I'll see if connecting them to the CHA headers work or not.
> Will I get my desired rpm if I connect the fans to the fan controller of the case and control them via the controller manually?
> I'll reapply TIM and reaseat the heatsink today. Hopefully I have enough of the EVO TIM left for a few trials.
> This is one of the few components that I didnt pay enough attention to, and now its making me suffer. I'll probably get a new cooler and end up using these non-pwm fans as case fans in the future, but I'll have to make do with what I have for now.
> Also, what is the best method of cleaning the existing TIM on the heatsink and IHS? I'll google it, but some professional opinion would really help. Thanks a lot to both of you!


I think your H100i questions got answered in the Hydro thread from what I could see. I used that cooler for a while, and I recommend it for people who don't have any intention of expanding the loop or modifying it - otherwise I would go with the H220 instead.

Let us know if you can control the fans with the other CHA headers. As for your fan controller, sorry I can't answer that, but testing it is probably your best way to know. Isopropyl alcohol, with 90% or higher, and q-tips is what I use to remove most TIMs. Any clean, lint free tissue or paper towel helps to get the majority of it first before the careful cleaning.

Since your room temps are about 10c higher than most of us, you have to be careful when comparing them. Even with that your temps do seem high. The thing to keep in mind is that computer building is a hobby, and you will spend a ridiculous amount of time with the learning curve. So while it can be frustrating you have to remember that you are learning a lot and can use all that info for your next 10 builds.

Otherwise you would just pay up and have someone build the rig for you. It can take 10 different times testing TIM application and cooler mounts to get the right one, that is just part of the "fun" of building and ocing. TIM application is something we all have to learn through experience and testing.

How old is your chip and what is the return policy with the store? You could go try to exchange it and see if the new chip has different temps. I know my two chips had about 10c difference in temps pre delid. I would say one chip had better than average temps and the other worse than average pre delid, and thus the 10c difference. If you got a bad temp chip (just luck of the draw) plus 10c high room temps then you are already 15c higher than many people here.


----------



## Edkiefer

Right, it doesn't take much if you have high room temps, not greatest OC chip and a heat-spreader with large space to core for temps to get out of hand .
Only options are delidding and water cooling , even that you need to make sure pump/block is seated properly .


----------



## Fieldsweeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rss013*
> 
> 24 Hours of P95 @ 27.9 just finished.
> 
> http://i41.tinypic.com/2w4e8hu.jpg
> 
> Finally managed to get it running [email protected] without any WHEA or BSOD.
> Think im pretty happy with this now , seems that the 0.010 notch up helped alot.
> Personally i would like to keep my temps below 75 so on 4.8 i probably need water cooling
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty happy? That's it? How about super duper happy. You have excellent numbers all around with that chip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Would it help in controlling the rpm if I connect the SP120s to the fan controller and increase/decrease the speed manually as and when required?
> CPU_OPT does not count as the OPT header you're suggesting against, does it? Because I'm currently using CPU_FAN and CPU_OPT headers.
> Okay I'll see if connecting them to the CHA headers work or not.
> Will I get my desired rpm if I connect the fans to the fan controller of the case and control them via the controller manually?
> I'll reapply TIM and reaseat the heatsink today. Hopefully I have enough of the EVO TIM left for a few trials.
> This is one of the few components that I didnt pay enough attention to, and now its making me suffer. I'll probably get a new cooler and end up using these non-pwm fans as case fans in the future, but I'll have to make do with what I have for now.
> Also, what is the best method of cleaning the existing TIM on the heatsink and IHS? I'll google it, but some professional opinion would really help. Thanks a lot to both of you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think your H100i questions got answered in the Hydro thread from what I could see. I used that cooler for a while, and I recommend it for people who don't have any intention of expanding the loop or modifying it - otherwise I would go with the H220 instead.
> 
> Let us know if you can control the fans with the other CHA headers. As for your fan controller, sorry I can't answer that, but testing it is probably your best way to know. Isopropyl alcohol, with 90% or higher, and q-tips is what I use to remove most TIMs. Any clean, lint free tissue or paper towel helps to get the majority of it first before the careful cleaning.
> 
> Since your room temps are about 10c higher than most of us, you have to be careful when comparing them. Even with that your temps do seem high. The thing to keep in mind is that computer building is a hobby, and you will spend a ridiculous amount of time with the learning curve. So while it can be frustrating you have to remember that you are learning a lot and can use all that info for your next 10 builds.
> 
> Otherwise you would just pay up and have someone build the rig for you. It can take 10 different times testing TIM application and cooler mounts to get the right one, that is just part of the "fun" of building and ocing. TIM application is something we all have to learn through experience and testing.
> 
> How old is your chip and what is the return policy with the store? You could go try to exchange it and see if the new chip has different temps. I know my two chips had about 10c difference in temps pre delid. I would say one chip had better than average temps and the other worse than average pre delid, and thus the 10c difference. If you got a bad temp chip (just luck of the draw) plus 10c high room temps then you are already 15c higher than many people here.
Click to expand...

maybe you could help me, I cant even get that high with 1.4 volts.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1390653/overclocking-attempt-having-issues-advice-please


----------



## Edkiefer

While have no experience with i7 39xx I think your expectation is to high , that a six core cpu .
try lower OC in the 4.1-4.3 range .


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fieldsweeper*
> 
> maybe you could help me, I cant even get that high with 1.4 volts.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1390653/overclocking-attempt-having-issues-advice-please


replied.


----------



## Curleyyy

Okay, I just reset my h100i cooler, and swapped the fans around. They were sucking air in from the case, and blowing it out; now it sucks air from outside of the case. I'm just running a custom blend test now, and it's sitting at the five minute mark.

Core 1 - 71c
Core 2 - 72c
Core 3 - 70c
Core 4 - 64c

It's an i7 3770k running 100 x 36 @ 1.160v.

Which means, it's a two degree drop since my first post about the temps... So basically nothing has changed.

There's one thing I noticed when resetting the cooler. When I took the block off the CPU, the CPU bracket was loose ( http://i.imgur.com/ng5z8mz.png ) I've marked in red the parts I'm talking about. Though once I screw the block onto the bracket, everything is locked in place nice and sturdy. I'm not sure if that's what is meant to happen or not, but I don't see any other way it is meant to be.


----------



## Eugenius

Who u getting 120-130 gflops on IBT at 4.5ghz? I am getting 103-105 ish at 4.6ghz...


----------



## Chunin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Curleyyy*
> 
> Okay, I just reset my h100i cooler, and swapped the fans around. They were sucking air in from the case, and blowing it out; now it sucks air from outside of the case. I'm just running a custom blend test now, and it's sitting at the five minute mark.
> 
> Core 1 - 71c
> Core 2 - 72c
> Core 3 - 70c
> Core 4 - 64c
> 
> It's an i7 3770k running 100 x 36 @ 1.160v.
> 
> Which means, it's a two degree drop since my first post about the temps... So basically nothing has changed.
> 
> There's one thing I noticed when resetting the cooler. When I took the block off the CPU, the CPU bracket was loose ( http://i.imgur.com/ng5z8mz.png ) I've marked in red the parts I'm talking about. Though once I screw the block onto the bracket, everything is locked in place nice and sturdy. I'm not sure if that's what is meant to happen or not, but I don't see any other way it is meant to be.


I dont want to state the obvious but you are right there is still something wrong with your cooler. Ive recently switched to 4.2 Ghz / 1.13V because of the heat outside and tested yesterday with Prime 95 for 16+ hour and max i hit was 69C on the hottest core and im using air cooler with ambient room temp of around 25C. I never dealt with watercooling so we need someone smarter to share some insight.


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunin*
> 
> I dont want to state the obvious but you are right there is still something wrong with your cooler. Ive recently switched to 4.2 Ghz / 1.13V because of the heat outside and tested yesterday with Prime 95 for 16+ hour and max i hit was 69C on the hottest core and im using air cooler with ambient room temp of around 25C. I never dealt with watercooling so we need someone smarter to share some insight.


I think the issue/question is why so high voltage(1.160v) for 3.6 ghz . Is that lowest voltage or auto ?

normally it should be around 1.050-1.080 ish range for that speed . I guess his VID is very high .


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eugenius*
> 
> Who u getting 120-130 gflops on IBT at 4.5ghz? I am getting 103-105 ish at 4.6ghz...


I have seen 125-130 for 3770 .
The thing I remember is disable HT it slows things down and if you outputs vary a lot raise the vcore up 0.005-0.010 and see if output improves .

check out this thread, a lot of good info . here on page 5 talk about IBT

http://forums.anandtech.com/showthread.php?t=2195063&page=5


----------



## Chunin

If his voltage is set to auto i wouldnt be suprised if it was even closer to 1.2V than it is now.


----------



## Curleyyy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> I think the issue/question is why so high voltage(1.160v) for 3.6 ghz . Is that lowest voltage or auto ?
> 
> normally it should be around 1.050-1.080 ish range for that speed . I guess his VID is very high .


When I initially booted into the BIOS to start tweaking, I used the settings posted in the OP of this thread, and chucked in what the auto setting for the vcore was (1.160v) I know auto settings are always higher than what they're needed to be at, but even then. 1.160v shouldn't be hitting up high seventies in temperatures. I think I chucked it on around 1.3v for 4.6Ghz and the temps skyrocketed to 105c within the first five to fifteen minutes.


----------



## Edkiefer

ok, I see, if you left the voltage on auto but set LLC to ultra high , yes that would raise volts up even stock speeds .

those temps do sound high for h100 and you got big case .

Maybe try removing block. making sure the backplate is tight at each corner than carefully remount block making sure you tighten each corner down small amount to keep it flat on chip .


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Curleyyy*
> 
> When I initially booted into the BIOS to start tweaking, I used the settings posted in the OP of this thread, and chucked in what the auto setting for the vcore was (1.160v) I know auto settings are always higher than what they're needed to be at, but even then. 1.160v shouldn't be hitting up high seventies in temperatures. I think I chucked it on around 1.3v for 4.6Ghz and the temps skyrocketed to 105c within the first five to fifteen minutes.


Your temps are too high, there is something wrong with the TIM application or the cooler is not making good contact with the chip.

It is normal for the backplate to be a little loose before installing the pump/block unit. As Edkiefer posted, make sure to turn each screw a little at a time in a cross diagonal fashion.

It think you will need to pull the cooler off the chip and take pics of the TIM fingerprint on the IHS and the H100i block. We need to check if it is a nice even spread.

Edit: make sure the backplate is facing the right way, those two little cutouts in the top of your picture need to go in the right place on the back of your mobo to fit right.


----------



## Curleyyy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> ok, I see, if you left the voltage on auto but set LLC to ultra high , yes that would raise volts up even stock speeds .
> 
> those temps do sound high for h100 and you got big case .
> 
> Maybe try removing block. making sure the backplate is tight at each corner than carefully remount block making sure you tighten each corner down small amount to keep it flat on chip .


I didn't leave the voltage on auto, I just took the original auto speed (1.160) and set that on manual with LLC on ultra. I always tighten things like that, ever since I was taught how to put on a car tyre by one of my mates, aha. I tightened down the corner which had the most resistance first, then the opposite side. Once they were down a bit, I tightened them all once over.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Your temps are too high, there is something wrong with the TIM application or the cooler is not making good contact with the chip.
> 
> It is normal for the backplate to be a little loose before installing the pump/block unit. As Edkiefer posted, make sure to turn each screw a little at a time in a cross diagonal fashion.
> 
> It think you will need to pull the cooler off the chip and take pics of the TIM fingerprint on the IHS and the H100i block. We need to check if it is a nice even spread.
> 
> Edit: make sure the backplate is facing the right way, those two little cutouts in the top of your picture need to go in the right place on the back of your mobo to fit right.


I just flipped the rad around, so the tubing wasn't going over the memory, and while doing so I noticed the TIM fingerprint was like this ( http://i.imgur.com/hqTPWJY.png ) I think that might be caused by the upper left corner having the most resistance to being on the block, it's like it wanted to get away, but since I flipped the rad, it seems to be a little less resistant, for the angle of the tubing.

At roughly 25 minutes in to a custom blend test, with the same settings ( 100 x 36 @ 1.160v ) I'm getting these temps ( http://i.imgur.com/P6rAS4E.png ) so nothing's really changed.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Curleyyy*
> 
> I didn't leave the voltage on auto, I just took the original auto speed (1.160) and set that on manual with LLC on ultra. I always tighten things like that, ever since I was taught how to put on a car tyre by one of my mates, aha. I tightened down the corner which had the most resistance first, then the opposite side. Once they were down a bit, I tightened them all once over.
> I just flipped the rad around, so the tubing wasn't going over the memory, and while doing so I noticed the TIM fingerprint was like this ( http://i.imgur.com/hqTPWJY.png ) I think that might be caused by the upper left corner having the most resistance to being on the block, it's like it wanted to get away, but since I flipped the rad, it seems to be a little less resistant, for the angle of the tubing.
> 
> At roughly 25 minutes in to a custom blend test, with the same settings ( 100 x 36 @ 1.160v ) I'm getting these temps ( http://i.imgur.com/P6rAS4E.png ) so nothing's really changed.


If your fingerprint look like the CPU one in your pick, then that is pretty bad. Take it off again and see if you are getting a fingerprint like your "what is should look like" pic. You really need a good fingerprint to show the cooler is making good contact.


----------



## Curleyyy

This was a triumph.
I'm making a note here: huge success!
It's hard to overstate my satisfaction.






-giggles-

Okay!! So with the same settings in the BIOS and in Prime95, I'm now running around 58c to 63c, instead of 86c+, which is great! With all of the helpful posts I received, I managed to get the temperatures to drop about ten degrees, then after making sure the contact between the block and the CPU were nice and solid, it lowered by twenty degrees or more, to a normal(ish) temp. Now all that is left to do is to get a fresh batch of TIM, reapply it and see a further decrease in temp. Though that will be in the coming days. Thank you to everyone who helped out, much appreciated n_n


----------



## justanoldman

^Glad it worked out. Now that you have normal temps, you can start trying to find a stable oc.


----------



## Eugenius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> I have seen 125-130 for 3770 .
> The thing I remember is disable HT it slows things down and if you outputs vary a lot raise the vcore up 0.005-0.010 and see if output improves .
> 
> check out this thread, a lot of good info . here on page 5 talk about IBT
> 
> http://forums.anandtech.com/showthread.php?t=2195063&page=5


Okay so you're right. I did some testing and if you disable HT in bios I go from a max gflops of 103ish to about 120ish at 4.5ghz... So does this mean that I should disable hyperthreading in bios? Isn't hyperthreading supposed to be one of the reasons intel chips are so awesome? I am confused a little...


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eugenius*
> 
> Okay so you're right. I did some testing and if you disable HT in bios I go from a max gflops of 103ish to about 120ish at 4.5ghz... So does this mean that I should disable hyperthreading in bios? Isn't hyperthreading supposed to be one of the reasons intel chips are so awesome? I am confused a little...


It's just a quirk of the benchmark. Don't disable hyperthreading for that.


----------



## rss013

@forceman my version is not legit so i think this is the reason it keeps failing every time

@Justanoldman im very happy with these results







thanks alot again for ur help and all the others who helped me out. I was just a little bit frustrated about the low gflops.

Currently typing from my galaxy s3 cuz im a few days from home, sry for the late replies


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eugenius*
> 
> Okay so you're right. I did some testing and if you disable HT in bios I go from a max gflops of 103ish to about 120ish at 4.5ghz... So does this mean that I should disable hyperthreading in bios? Isn't hyperthreading supposed to be one of the reasons intel chips are so awesome? I am confused a little...


As Forceman posted , no don't disable HT , you be losing 4 threads even if they are HT ones .

I only posted to give some insight on why low result in IBT .


----------



## thebigrobbyrob

Quick question for everyone. I followed the guide to get a very modest OC of 4.2 but when idling (and only idling), my temps hover at around 40C. When I game my temps stay between 50 and 65 (depending on the game) and when i was stress testing, i can remember going to the 80s (doesn't seem bad to me). I also noticed that my chip never goes to a powersaving state, its always cranking at 4.2 @ 1.18 V. So my questions are, is my Idle temp high (I was strictly AMD for years so I cant say i know what good idle temps are for Intel)? Also, what is the setting to enable the power saving feature (a nice feature to have in a small case).


----------



## Edkiefer

Ok, If your on manual Vcore then the voltage stays the same even if idle .

If your not seeing 1600mhz at idle times and you didn't disable the Intel SpeedStep and C states in bios , then make sure your windows power config is set to balanced , not high performance as it jumps to full speed with any slight load .


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> I disagree , if your room temp is like 30c I am betting the stock cooler be 85c or around .every deg of c going up is going to increase about 1.4-1.5 on results .
> 
> So lets see I am at 23c with max temp of say 60c , your at 30c (7c higher) at 75c . 7x 1.5 =10c . add 10c =60 =70c .so your little higher .
> what was your room temps during that test ?
> 
> Just remember you can't directly compare temps with me or others as there are differences between every chip . can be voltage changes and heat-spreader issues that can change temps a lot .
> 
> All you can do is make sure HS is seated right with correct amount of compound and fans working right ,proper flow an rpm .
> 
> check this link on temps
> I think you could OC to like 4.1-4.2 and be around low 80's now .
> 
> http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?144121-How-room-temp.-affects-processor-temp.-%28graphs%29
> 
> water would improve but your still running higher room temps there is a efficiency % that a radiator can only give (I think its about 70% )


Didnt check the temps during the run, but my guess would 28-30c.
I know chips vary, but that only means that I have one of the worst chips in the world. It would suck if I could confirm that.
I checked the heatsink and it was pretty tight, any more would have put pressure on the motherboard. Fans are running at max rpm and the amount of TIM looked about right to my eyes.
I ran prime95 again today. The temps were fine for almost about an hour (~65c) but then it went above 70c on all cores. The second core even hit 78c this time.
I even opened up the case to make sure that it wasnt lack of airflow causing the overheating, but that only showed a drop by one single degree and that could have been due to many other factors.
4.2GHz would mean only 300MHz above my Turbo clocks. That wouldnt make too much of a difference and isnt worth all the hassle in my opinion.
Didnt get the part about the radiator having an efficiency of 70%. Could you please explain it a little further?

Thanks a lot!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> I think your H100i questions got answered in the Hydro thread from what I could see. I used that cooler for a while, and I recommend it for people who don't have any intention of expanding the loop or modifying it - otherwise I would go with the H220 instead.
> 
> Let us know if you can control the fans with the other CHA headers. As for your fan controller, sorry I can't answer that, but testing it is probably your best way to know. Isopropyl alcohol, with 90% or higher, and q-tips is what I use to remove most TIMs. Any clean, lint free tissue or paper towel helps to get the majority of it first before the careful cleaning.
> 
> Since your room temps are about 10c higher than most of us, you have to be careful when comparing them. Even with that your temps do seem high. The thing to keep in mind is that computer building is a hobby, and you will spend a ridiculous amount of time with the learning curve. So while it can be frustrating you have to remember that you are learning a lot and can use all that info for your next 10 builds.
> 
> Otherwise you would just pay up and have someone build the rig for you. It can take 10 different times testing TIM application and cooler mounts to get the right one, that is just part of the "fun" of building and ocing. TIM application is something we all have to learn through experience and testing.
> 
> How old is your chip and what is the return policy with the store? You could go try to exchange it and see if the new chip has different temps. I know my two chips had about 10c difference in temps pre delid. I would say one chip had better than average temps and the other worse than average pre delid, and thus the 10c difference. If you got a bad temp chip (just luck of the draw) plus 10c high room temps then you are already 15c higher than many people here.


I realized after posting that question here that it would be better answered in that thread. So I posted there. And I dont plan on water-cooling anything (dont see the need yet) so an H100i will do fine for me. Unless there is something that performs better?
About cleaning the previous TIM, I cleaned it with a tissue paper and nothing else. The CPU was cleaned well enough but there were stains on the heatsink that could not be removed and I did not use any liquid to try and remove it. Could this result in overheating?
This is the first time I have actually taken an attempt to overclocking a CPU. Guess I shouldnt have expected to get results at such a short notice with such limited amount of knowledge.
My chip is like a month old (considering the date of purchase) but there is no return policy. They've provided a three year warranty for the chip but even then they'd harass me a lot to give me another chip, if they actually agree to give me another that is. They were already running low on 3770Ks at the time of purchase.

Okay so I have:
i) Reapplied TIM
ii) Reseated the heatsink
iii) Ensured airflow
and the results are still the same. Is there anything else left to do?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Didnt check the temps during the run, but my guess would 28-30c.
> I know chips vary, but that only means that I have one of the worst chips in the world. It would suck if I could confirm that.
> I checked the heatsink and it was pretty tight, any more would have put pressure on the motherboard. Fans are running at max rpm and the amount of TIM looked about right to my eyes.
> I ran prime95 again today. The temps were fine for almost about an hour (~65c) but then it went above 70c on all cores. The second core even hit 78c this time.
> I even opened up the case to make sure that it wasnt lack of airflow causing the overheating, but that only showed a drop by one single degree and that could have been due to many other factors.
> 4.2GHz would mean only 300MHz above my Turbo clocks. That wouldnt make too much of a difference and isnt worth all the hassle in my opinion.
> Didnt get the part about the radiator having an efficiency of 70%. Could you please explain it a little further?
> 
> Thanks a lot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot!


I only mentioned that as that is how all radiators work they have an efficiency % , its not important to user as long as you get one of better ones if you go AIO , like H100i .

You just have to see and try any increase is free, there no hassle with low OC, hell you can leave everything on auto and get away with it .
but there a point in OC mhz scale where small increases of 100mhz doesn't affect temps or need much voltage increase then you get to a point and you need much more voltage for each step and temps go up a lot more .

Can't say what point that is but its around 4.2.-4.3 I believe for most chips , some can run 4.1 at same voltage as stock voltage so temps hardly go up at all .

See what others say, not sure what more I can help .


----------



## justanoldman

Thebigrobbyrob,
What Edkiefer posted should take care of your issue. Let us know if that doesn't solve it.

Ahnafakeef,
Have you tried the stock cooler that came in the box with the 3770k? Just wondering the temp difference between that and your 212 evo. I ask because if you get the same or better temps with the stock cooler then we know something is wrong with the 212 evo, or it is installed incorrectly.

You definitely have to completely clean off all TIM from both surfaces. Get some isopropyl alcohol with 90%+. That make cleaning TIM easy and effective.

Can you take pics and post them here of the TIM fingerprint when you take the cooler off? We need to see a pic of the cooler and your chip right after you take the cooler off and before you clean anything.

Any chance you know anyone with a 3770k or 3570k that you could borrow for a quick temp test? That would tell us if there is something up with your chip.

You can try to return it to the store if possible, otherwise you would have to go to Intel and try to get an RMA with them. With those temps I think they would give it to you.


----------



## Curleyyy

Few issues:

1.) CPU-Z / HWMonitor shows an increase of ( 0.015 ) of volts to the vCore over the BIOS setting with LLC at 75% - is this okay/normal?

2.) What's the basic rundown on 'what-to-do-when-xxx' with Prime95?

Say for example the computer won't BSOD but programs crash (such as; iTunes, Prime95, Chrome), or the CPU usage is only sitting around 89% instead of 100%

3.) Also I'm sitting at 4.6GHz with 1.305v @ ~91c. If I want to do a 'suicide run' and test out say 4.8/5.0GHz or higher, how can I test that if I hit the throttling temp of 105c?

4.) Is there a way to increase stability, without increasing vCore, or something else I can do to lower temps?

5.) Lastly, I'm going to order some TIM today, just wondering what I should get? I've heard mixed opinions about all of them.


----------



## justanoldman

^CPU-Z is an estimate of voltage and will fucutate slightly. The only way to know your real vCore is get a mulimeter. Your .015 differential is slightly high for that mobo but not too bad.

As soon as you see one of the workers fail in Prime95 you will see the CPU usage drop from 100%. That means you need more vCore usually, so as soon as that happens you can restart and go back to bios and bump up voltage by one notch and try again.

You should not see any instability at all. It is normal to see a program hang or crash when your oc is unstable, so as soon as you see any instability just restart and bump up vCore.

Lots of decent TIMs out there, and everyone has different opinions. For a simple answer I would say MX-4 and don't worry about.

There is no need to do a suicide run, once you get a level stable then we can asses what other multipliers will need. My good chip could not go over 1.3v until I delidded because temps were bad, so the 91c you are seeing at 1.305 is not good, but not unheard of.

If you are seeing any instabilities at all for 1.305, 4.6, and 91c hottest max core temp, then you should go down to 4.5 and get that stable for at least 12 hours with zero instability and no WHEA. Unfortunately there is not much you can do to get stable other than raising vCore if you have properly followed the guide here.


----------



## Lifeshield

Currently at 4.5ghz with my i5 3570k under 1.35v, running Prime95 at the moment, temperatures are around 77c-84c (via corsair link) with an ambient of 25c with H80i with fans on quiet profile and in exhaust.

Are there any specific settings I should be looking at to get my voltages lower on my Sabertooth?

Also what voltage is the maximum recommended voltage for 24/7 stable?

Thanks.


----------



## phaseshift

Multiplier: 45
vcore: 1.22v
LLC: Ultra

Prime stable 12 hours. Wish I could go higher, I'm sure I can do 46 multi with a 1.26 v. I want 5.0ghz though haah


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Currently at 4.5ghz with my i5 3570k under 1.35v, running Prime95 at the moment, temperatures are around 77c-84c (via corsair link) with an ambient of 25c with H80i with fans on quiet profile and in exhaust.
> Are there any specific settings I should be looking at to get my voltages lower on my Sabertooth?
> Also what voltage is the maximum recommended voltage for 24/7 stable?
> Thanks.


Temps usually keep your oc limited until you delid then you worry more about voltage. With your 84c I wouldn't go any higher than 4.5 for 24/7. Following the guide is the best method to get your oc stable at whatever your chip needs for that level.

When temps are not the limiting factor anymore then you will get different answers about max safe voltage for 24/7 depending on whom you ask. One main thing is how you use the rig, if you only use it several hours a day gaming/surfing/etc. that is one thing, but if you fold or stress it doing something else 24/7 then that is different.

Under normal, non 24/7 stress scenarios I believe anything up to 1.35v is no problem, 1.35 to 1.40v is fine if your temp are good, and going over 1.40v requires really good temps. I would not go over 1.5v for 24/7 no matter how good my temps were. My rule of thumb is keep your testing temps as close to 80c or below, that way your normal use temps are closer to 60c.

Overclocking your chip will increase the rate of degradation, but keeping temps and voltage within reason should give you three years without trouble. Also, how much will a replacement chip cost two or three years from now? Not too much and many people here will upgrade by then, so I wouldn't stress over it too much.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phaseshift*
> 
> Multiplier: 45
> vcore: 1.22v
> LLC: Ultra
> Prime stable 12 hours. Wish I could go higher, I'm sure I can do 46 multi with a 1.26 v. I want 5.0ghz though haah


Nice numbers. What are your temps? If they are good then 4.6 or 4.7 seems achievable.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Curleyyy*
> 
> Few issues:
> 
> 1.) CPU-Z / HWMonitor shows an increase of ( 0.015 ) of volts to the vCore over the BIOS setting with LLC at 75% - is this okay/normal?
> 
> 2.) What's the basic rundown on 'what-to-do-when-xxx' with Prime95?
> 
> Say for example the computer won't BSOD but programs crash (such as; iTunes, Prime95, Chrome), or the CPU usage is only sitting around 89% instead of 100%
> 
> 3.) Also I'm sitting at 4.6GHz with 1.305v @ ~91c. If I want to do a 'suicide run' and test out say 4.8/5.0GHz or higher, how can I test that if I hit the throttling temp of 105c?
> 
> 4.) Is there a way to increase stability, without increasing vCore, or something else I can do to lower temps?
> 
> 5.) Lastly, I'm going to order some TIM today, just wondering what I should get? I've heard mixed opinions about all of them.


1. that's fine - you could try LLC at HIGH instead, but I think that would be too low in volts. It is very very slightly overshooting atm

2. When a worker fails - stop prime, and up the voltage. If you leave it overnight, and that happens overnight - and the other workers are still going - often that means you are close to being stable, , but not stable YET. However if you get BSOD, WHEA errors - those are "major" errors, and usually mean you are far off your OC stable. As for CPU % - that just depends on the FFTs of P95 - just test with 90% RAM too, and try not to use your PC intensively.

3. Well you can't in all honesty. You can heavily monitor your temps if you try it. Remember your temps will shoot up in LOAD, not when you just up the voltage, and boot into windows. So just watch out when adding LOAD - ie benchmarks

4. Lowering temps (from simplest to hardest): Reducing your clock speed/OC by reducing vcore, meaning lowered temps - changing TIM to a potentially better one (only around 5c in this one) - getting a better cooler (HUGE difference - especially if you liquid/watercool) - DELIDDING the IB CPU, you get around 20c drop with this, but this is by far the most risqué option, as you are putting to risk your CPU

5. What options have you got? MX4 is the one I'm going to buy next - put it that way. Noctua make good ones and many other brand out there too - I suggest looking up TIM comparisons online, and deciding on that per price to performance ratio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lifeshield*
> 
> Currently at 4.5ghz with my i5 3570k under 1.35v, running Prime95 at the moment, temperatures are around 77c-84c (via corsair link and coretemp) with an ambient of 25c with H80i with fans on quiet profile and in exhaust.
> 
> Are there any specific settings I should be looking at to get my voltages lower on my Sabertooth?
> 
> Also what voltage is the maximum recommended voltage for 24/7 stable?
> 
> Thanks.


Sounds good if you ask me - although 1.35v for that OC is a BAD chip - sorry bro








Max recommended and PERCEIVED (no one knows) at 1.55v - I wouldn't go above 1.45v personally.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phaseshift*
> 
> Multiplier: 45
> vcore: 1.22v
> LLC: Ultra
> 
> Prime stable 12 hours. Wish I could go higher, I'm sure I can do 46 multi with a 1.26 v. I want 5.0ghz though haah


Very nice mate.
No point in going for 4.6 - but 5ghz - if your chip can pull it off, could be worth the trouble.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Sounds good if you ask me - although 1.35v for that OC is a BAD chip - sorry bro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Max recommended and PERCEIVED (no one knows) at 1.55v - I wouldn't go above 1.45v personally.


Heh, as long as it overclocks it's no biggy. I'm happy just to have gotten 4.5ghz out of it as I've really been struggling with getting voltages down.

If its stable, and won't blow anything up, an overclock is an overclock.


----------



## thebigrobbyrob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> Ok, If your on manual Vcore then the voltage stays the same even if idle .
> 
> If your not seeing 1600mhz at idle times and you didn't disable the Intel SpeedStep and C states in bios , then make sure your windows power config is set to balanced , not high performance as it jumps to full speed with any slight load .


My Vcore is on manual and does not jump around. Ill check Intel SpeedStep and C statues to see if they are disabled. Thanks

One more question, does 1.18V seem a bit high for 4.2? I just left it there becuase it was stable but never tried to go much lower.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebigrobbyrob*
> 
> My Vcore is on manual and does not jump around. Ill check Intel SpeedStep and C statues to see if they are disabled. Thanks
> 
> One more question, does 1.18V seem a bit high for 4.2? I just left it there becuase it was stable but never tried to go much lower.


If you copied the settings from the guide, then your chip will downclock to 1600 when idle, but only if you are on a balanced power plan or changed the minimum processor state to 5% under the performance plan.

While you are on manual vcore it will not go down at idle, it will stay where it is. When you find your stable oc for 24/7 and tested it, then you can switch to offset voltage if you wish and your vCore will drop down measurably at idle.

The voltage is a little high for 4.2 yes, but it just depends on your chip. An average chip can do 4.4 around that area of vCore.


----------



## nature1ders

I wanted the opinions of everyone here on this overclock.

3770k 4.6GHz @ Core Voltage of 1.1750 with full load temps of 86C

I have seen people claim 1.3 core voltages and have like 80C which seems impossible. Anyways thanks


----------



## gdubc

Seems like a high temp. for only 1.175 volts. Thats your manual vcore setting? On my old 3570k i couldnt get past 4.3Ghz without going above 1.2 vcore, but i wouldnt hit those temps til i was above 1.3 volts.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

That's extremely high temps for a great chip/oc/volts


----------



## rss013

Just bought Win 7 SP1 and im about to install it now,
Hope that this will solve the low gflops issue.
I have 1 question and it sounds rlly noob but, If i reinstall my OS do i need to configure my bios again? Or will all the OC settings remain the same?
Many thanks.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Oc will remain the same, as it's on the bios of the motherboard


----------



## rss013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Oc will remain the same, as it's on the bios of the motherboard


Allright thanks,
I'm now running 119 Gflops with IBT instead of 59.. Installing SP1 was indeed the issue.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rss013*
> 
> Allright thanks,
> I'm now running 119 Gflops with IBT instead of 59.. Installing SP1 was indeed the issue.


Interesting!
Although I'm still trying to think why you care about those Gflops so much


----------



## rss013

I know i shouldn't care so much about it,
but when i see values like 120-130 from other users im starting to think something is wrong, but thats just me


----------



## qdrummer21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nature1ders*
> 
> I wanted the opinions of everyone here on this overclock.
> 
> 3770k 4.6GHz @ Core Voltage of 1.1750 with full load temps of 86C
> 
> I have seen people claim 1.3 core voltages and have like 80C which seems impossible. Anyways thanks


The OC looks great, the temps could be a bit high for that voltage, depending...

What are you using for CPU cooling? What is the configuration of your case fans? What is the ambient temperature of the environment your PC is running in?


----------



## nature1ders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nature1ders*
> 
> I wanted the opinions of everyone here on this overclock.
> 
> 3770k 4.6GHz @ Core Voltage of 1.1750 with full load temps of 86C
> 
> I have seen people claim 1.3 core voltages and have like 80C which seems impossible. Anyways thanks


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qdrummer21*
> 
> The OC looks great, the temps could be a bit high for that voltage, depending...
> 
> What are you using for CPU cooling? What is the configuration of your case fans? What is the ambient temperature of the environment your PC is running in?


Alright, I ran this on 12 hour testing ok. What I got was apparent stability with this voltage and frequency so it seems fine. I did over 24 hours of testing on full load at 4.5 @ 1.1750 and it was stable so I thought why not bump it up to 4.6 and it seems ok.

My max temp this trial period was 84c, keep in mind I just bought this cooler and maybe it had to burn in a little. My motherboard readings make no sense though, I got 62c full load as a mobo temp. I have no idea what on the p8z77-v thunderbolt it's referring to though. The sensor locked up or seemed to at this temp and rebooting showed me 33c idle.

What do you guys think, any ideas on what the mobo temp is or how to lower it?

I use this ZALMAN CNPS11X

I have 2 intake 120mm fans and 1 exhaust fan that's 140mm on back-top I have them run at like 1100 each during burn in testing and the CPU fan goes up to 1700 but can go higher.

My case is this NZXT Source 220


----------



## Eugenius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rss013*
> 
> I know i shouldn't care so much about it,
> but when i see values like 120-130 from other users im starting to think something is wrong, but thats just me


Are you disabling HT to get that Gflop? That's the only way I found that would boost my IBT gflops from 103ish to 120ish... seems to defeat the purpose though of Intel's claim to fame.


----------



## nature1ders

Alright I totally took everything in my PC apart and re-routed it all to try making airflow better. I also added a 2nd exhaust fan now my temps are more normal, they're around 74C full load. Guess heat just built up to much


----------



## rss013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eugenius*
> 
> Are you disabling HT to get that Gflop? That's the only way I found that would boost my IBT gflops from 103ish to 120ish... seems to defeat the purpose though of Intel's claim to fame.


No i don't have a 3770K but 3570K







Some people had to up their vcore a notch for higher gflops


----------



## Chunin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nature1ders*
> 
> Alright I totally took everything in my PC apart and re-routed it all to try making airflow better. I also added a 2nd exhaust fan now my temps are more normal, they're around 74C full load. Guess heat just built up to much


Ive got the same cooler but the regular version not extreme. Its not the greatest thing ever made but should get the job done up to 1.3V voltage, above that with an ambient room temp of around 25C i hit over 100C during Prime 95 test just couple of minutes into it.


----------



## Eugenius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rss013*
> 
> No i don't have a 3770K but 3570K
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some people had to up their vcore a notch for higher gflops


My 3770 won't get near that gflop at 4.6ghz regardless of the volts. Even when I down lock to 4.5 at about 1.2v. So it's not the volts! U r not telling us something!


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eugenius*
> 
> My 3770 won't get near that gflop at 4.6ghz regardless of the volts. Even when I down lock to 4.5 at about 1.2v. So it's not the volts! U r not telling us something!


Hyperthreading on the 3770k, disabling it would give higher gigaflops, but lower overall performance with anything that can use the extra threads.
Gigaflops aren't everything, higher doesn't necessarily mean better.


----------



## rss013

@Eugenius
Do you have SP1 installed? Also what amount of RAM ur using? Use atleast 90% of your RAM for ibt runs.

Send from my Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## The_Nephilim

Well I just successfully got 4.5ghz with my 3570K.. Weird thing when I bumped up the clock and volts the Volts would stick but the CPU Ratio would declock back to 45 while it booted??

I am not sure why it is declocking the CPU Ratio while booting?? I am setting it a 48?? I have a Asus P8 Z68-V/Gen 3 board..


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Nephilim*
> 
> Well I just successfully got 4.5ghz with my 3570K.. Weird thing when I bumped up the clock and volts the Volts would stick but the CPU Ratio would declock back to 45 while it booted??
> 
> I am not sure why it is declocking the CPU Ratio while booting?? I am setting it a 48?? I have a Asus P8 Z68-V/Gen 3 board..


So you are changing the multiplier in BIOS from 45 to 48 but when you get to your desktop, it is still at 45?

If that is the case, it is a symptom of the Asus BIOS bug. If you are not on the most current BIOS, you should flash that one. You will, however, lose your settings when flashing a new bios and can't use your saved profiles so take screen shots or write them all down.

If you are already on the newest bios then flash that one again, then reload your saved profile. See if that helps the problem.


----------



## phaseshift

Wondering why the rig can't go to sleep mode?


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phaseshift*
> 
> Wondering why the rig can't go to sleep mode?


We have c3/c6 disabled in the guide, those are for the deeper sleep state which actually shut down cores and such. Are you on the balanced or performance power plan? You can adjust sleep in the advanced power settings window.


----------



## Eugenius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rss013*
> 
> @Eugenius
> Do you have SP1 installed? Also what amount of RAM ur using? Use atleast 90% of your RAM for ibt runs.
> 
> Send from my Samsung Galaxy S3


Sp1 yes. And no I run it on standard. I will try more ram. Just upgraded to 2666mhz ram too! We will see.


----------



## phaseshift

I'm on the balance power plan, should I go to performance?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phaseshift*
> 
> I'm on the balance power plan, should I go to performance?


no stay on it


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phaseshift*
> 
> I'm on the balance power plan, should I go to performance?


Using performance power plan, it will basically undo the power-saving features because it keep the CPU running at 100%. If you are using manual vcore without power-saving features, then I recommend you use performance, if not; use balanced power saving plan.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

It would be silly to use performance 24/7
I can't see why you'd need the cpu at 100% all the time to be honest.
Highly suggest balanced.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> It would be silly to use performance 24/7
> I can't see why you'd need the cpu at 100% all the time to be honest.
> Highly suggest balanced.


Yea, that's true because you won't need 100% of your CPU during browsing but there also isn't any point in lowering the clock speed if they are using manual vcore with no power-saving features. They are already running at the highest vcore they set so no point in downclocking. I do recommend you use balanced though. It is better for temps and overall care for your CPU.

I use performance because I fold 24/7 and it won't make a difference between balanced and performance.


----------



## rss013

I've just noticed that my multiplier @ RealTemp jumps from 34-45, while in cpu-z it stays locked @ 45.
What is the actual value?


----------



## Forceman

Realtemp shows the actual real-time value. CPU-Z does not, since it is for validation and not monitoring.


----------



## The_Nephilim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> So you are changing the multiplier in BIOS from 45 to 48 but when you get to your desktop, it is still at 45?
> 
> If that is the case, it is a symptom of the Asus BIOS bug. If you are not on the most current BIOS, you should flash that one. You will, however, lose your settings when flashing a new bios and can't use your saved profiles so take screen shots or write them all down.
> 
> If you are already on the newest bios then flash that one again, then reload your saved profile. See if that helps the problem.


Well I updated to the newest BIOS for my board. I still have the Ratio changing back to 45 if I try and goto 47?? Perhaps I need to boost my volts higher??


----------



## Chunin

What is your motherboard? Where do you put in the multiplier? The Turbo Ratio? The CPU Ratio?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Nephilim*
> 
> Well I updated to the newest BIOS for my board. I still have the Ratio changing back to 45 if I try and goto 47?? Perhaps I need to boost my volts higher??


that's a problem found in Asus board - just reflash the bios (settings won't be saved though) - that's the only way to fix that problem.
Multiplier & volts is a whole different thing.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Nephilim*
> 
> Well I updated to the newest BIOS for my board. I still have the Ratio changing back to 45 if I try and goto 47?? Perhaps I need to boost my volts higher??


Chunin asked good questions.
Let us know your specific mobo, and on what screen exactly are you trying to change the multiplier. Also, what method did you use to flash the newest bios? If you have a flashback usb port and button that is the best way - when the computer is off.

Low vCore will cause instability and maybe not let you boot into windows, but it will not prevent you from changing the multiplier.


----------



## The_Nephilim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Chunin asked good questions.
> Let us know your specific mobo, and on what screen exactly are you trying to change the multiplier. Also, what method did you use to flash the newest bios? If you have a flashback usb port and button that is the best way - when the computer is off.
> 
> Low vCore will cause instability and maybe not let you boot into windows, but it will not prevent you from changing the multiplier.


I have the Following mobo:

1. Asus P8Z68-V/Gen3

I changed the CPU ratio in the CPU management page and I used a USB Flash drive to do the update..I booted into BIOS and used the EZ Flash utility..


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Nephilim*
> 
> I have the Following mobo:
> 
> 1. Asus P8Z68-V/Gen3
> 
> I changed the CPU ratio in the CPU management page and I used a USB Flash drive to do the update..I booted into BIOS and used the EZ Flash utility..


Flashing a new bios from bios is the second best way to do it, so I would think that would have taken care of the issue. Many of us with Asus mobos encountered a bug where things changed in bios (like the multiplier) would not carry through when you got to your desktop. We would just reflash bios, and it would work again.

What happens when you make other changes in bios, do they go through? Is it only the multiplier that won't change? Can you lower the multiplier and that works, but only increasing it doesn't?

I am a lot more familiar with z77 mobos, so with the z68 you have I am just trying to guess what the problem might be. You can try clearing cmos, flashing bios again, then clear cmos again. If you still have the problem then it would appear it is not the bios bug with which we are familiar.


----------



## The_Nephilim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Flashing a new bios from bios is the second best way to do it, so I would think that would have taken care of the issue. Many of us with Asus mobos encountered a bug where things changed in bios (like the multiplier) would not carry through when you got to your desktop. We would just reflash bios, and it would work again.
> 
> What happens when you make other changes in bios, do they go through? Is it only the multiplier that won't change? Can you lower the multiplier and that works, but only increasing it doesn't?
> 
> I am a lot more familiar with z77 mobos, so with the z68 you have I am just trying to guess what the problem might be. You can try clearing cmos, flashing bios again, then clear cmos again. If you still have the problem then it would appear it is not the bios bug with which we are familiar.


Any other change I make in BIOS always had went through and still does.. It is just the multiplier above 45 that will not change I tried 46 and 47 and it would revert back to 45 but the volts would stay at the higher setting??

I may try what you suggest but I am just not sure that will help??


----------



## gdubc

After I updated my bios the thing i noticed that is different is that I cannot even highlight the multiplier section to change it at all unless I go to defaults first then change everything. It just doesnt let me change the multiplier for my saved profiles. I can make other changes such as voltage though. Another strange thing is the temp on a couple of occaisions read weird. Got a warning my motherboard temp was -50°?!? I have aida 64 and if I go there it wont even show the option for the motherboard temp. when all it reports fine otherwise. I was like -50? What? Whats aida 64 report?...oh...nothing...of course.


----------



## virtuman1980

I overclocked my system successfully back in Feb 2013 using offset, ran prime95 24 hours+ with no errors and no whea logger in event log. Everything seemed to work great for 3 months until I checked my event log a few hours ago, the whea logger error came back sparingly starting on May 5, 2013. I was just wondering if the warmer weather has anything to do with it?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> After I updated my bios the thing i noticed that is different is that I cannot even highlight the multiplier section to change it at all unless I go to defaults first then change everything. It just doesnt let me change the multiplier for my saved profiles. I can make other changes such as voltage though. Another strange thing is the temp on a couple of occaisions read weird. Got a warning my motherboard temp was -50°?!? I have aida 64 and if I go there it wont even show the option for the motherboard temp. when all it reports fine otherwise. I was like -50? What? Whats aida 64 report?...oh...nothing...of course.


Ignore those warnings - software is often hard to trust, like the asus crap that's bundled with their boards.

Again, if you can't change certain aspects of your BIOS and it doesn't update - I suggest re-flashing the bios (even if it is the latest one again).
As for selection - could be to do with you not being on manual and/or setting the CPU ratio.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *virtuman1980*
> 
> I overclocked my system successfully back in Feb 2013 using offset, ran prime95 24 hours+ with no errors and no whea logger in event log. Everything seemed to work great for 3 months until I checked my event log a few hours ago, the whea logger error came back sparingly starting on May 5, 2013. I was just wondering if the warmer weather has anything to do with it?


Probably just because your OC wasn't fully stable.
Even though you were 24hr stable (like I was once) - it still leaves room for errors.
I would suggest a one notch up in vocore and/or recalculating your offset.

In my case - the offset for P95 was +0.04, but the offset for FOLDING was +0.07 - that's a huge difference, and that's why I wasn't stable.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Nephilim*
> 
> Any other change I make in BIOS always had went through and still does.. It is just the multiplier above 45 that will not change I tried 46 and 47 and it would revert back to 45 but the volts would stay at the higher setting??
> 
> I may try what you suggest but I am just not sure that will help??


Try it and see if it helps. Otherwise you may need to contact Asus because I don't think what you are describing is normal and an RMA or new bios chip could be needed. Since I am not familiar with z68 boards, are you sure there are no choices in your bios that might be limiting your multiplier? Do you bios screen look like the ones in the guide?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> After I updated my bios the thing i noticed that is different is that I cannot even highlight the multiplier section to change it at all unless I go to defaults first then change everything. It just doesnt let me change the multiplier for my saved profiles. I can make other changes such as voltage though. Another strange thing is the temp on a couple of occaisions read weird. Got a warning my motherboard temp was -50°?!? I have aida 64 and if I go there it wont even show the option for the motherboard temp. when all it reports fine otherwise. I was like -50? What? Whats aida 64 report?...oh...nothing...of course.


You have AI Suite installed? That generates crazy readings sometimes and pops up warnings. You can turn those warnings off if you want in the sensor section.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *virtuman1980*
> 
> I overclocked my system successfully back in Feb 2013 using offset, ran prime95 24 hours+ with no errors and no whea logger in event log. Everything seemed to work great for 3 months until I checked my event log a few hours ago, the whea logger error came back sparingly starting on May 5, 2013. I was just wondering if the warmer weather has anything to do with it?


What were you max temps back then, and what are they now?

I have confirmed that Ivy will generate WHEA errors if the temps go up, but it takes more than a couple degrees.


----------



## gdubc

Yeah i heard asus software was buggy so i figured that was nothing to worry about but i thought it kind of strange other programs that usually show my mb temp. dont report at all when the asus is reporting -50.
I will have to try flashing again I think because I cant even select the box that says manual it skips past it and the multiplyer but it does say it is still on manual.


----------



## phaseshift

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> We have c3/c6 disabled in the guide, those are for the deeper sleep state which actually shut down cores and such. Are you on the balanced or performance power plan? You can adjust sleep in the advanced power settings window.


So now I got it t sleep, however now it wakes up sporadically when it's in sleep mode?


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> Yeah i heard asus software was buggy so i figured that was nothing to worry about but i thought it kind of strange other programs that usually show my mb temp. dont report at all when the asus is reporting -50.
> I will have to try flashing again I think because I cant even select the box that says manual it skips past it and the multiplyer but it does say it is still on manual.


If you are talking about Turbo Ratio on the Extreme Tweaker tab it is normal for the word Manual to be greyed out and you not to be able to change the multiplier on that page.

You change the multiplier on Advanced>CPU Configuration>CPU Power Management. If you change the CPU Ratio on that page to Auto then the Turbo Ratio on the Extreme Tweaker tab stops being greyed out. That is all normal.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phaseshift*
> 
> So now I got it t sleep, however now it wakes up sporadically when it's in sleep mode?


Can't say for sure, but I assume it is some background task waking it up. I tend to switch things I think are unnecessary to disabled or manual in Services:
http://www.blackviper.com/service-configurations/black-vipers-windows-7-service-pack-1-service-configurations/


----------



## virtuman1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Probably just because your OC wasn't fully stable.
> Even though you were 24hr stable (like I was once) - it still leaves room for errors.
> I would suggest a one notch up in vocore and/or recalculating your offset.
> 
> In my case - the offset for P95 was +0.04, but the offset for FOLDING was +0.07 - that's a huge difference, and that's why I wasn't stable.


Thanks TDubbed. I thought 24hr+ of P95 was enough but I guess that still doesn't guarantee anything. Also, I haven't done anything cpu intensive for this month (i.e., just simple web browsing, word processing, etc). The only major thing I did to the system was that I updated the BIOS to the latest version 1908 in the beginning of May and redid all the setting accordingly; not sure if that had anything to do with it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> What were you max temps back then, and what are they now?
> 
> I have confirmed that Ivy will generate WHEA errors if the temps go up, but it takes more than a couple degrees.


Thanks justanoldman. My max temperature back in Feb. was 70c for a 24hr+ P95 test. Now 12hr+ into P95, my max temperature was 81c (no errors in p95 or whea logger so far).


----------



## nature1ders

ASUS Suite II warns me the CPU temp is over 70C then it will go back to 66C and back up to 70C so I'm wondering do I pay attention to this it's TCASEMAX right? So I should lower the voltage? I was testing 4.7 @ 1.225 and this happened. Any thoughts? Cores reached 92C max


----------



## Forceman

Just worry about the core temps, not any other CPU package temp or anything (they are notoriously unreliable). But 92C is awfully hot - what kind of cooling are you using?


----------



## rss013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nature1ders*
> 
> ASUS Suite II warns me the CPU temp is over 70C then it will go back to 66C and back up to 70C so I'm wondering do I pay attention to this it's TCASEMAX right? So I should lower the voltage? I was testing 4.7 @ 1.225 and this happened. Any thoughts? Cores reached 92C max


I would never trust Asus Suite , As it shows my cpu temp at 33c, while @ RealTemp it is actually 10-15C higher (During gaming)


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *virtuman1980*
> 
> Thanks justanoldman. My max temperature back in Feb. was 70c for a 24hr+ P95 test. Now 12hr+ into P95, my max temperature was 81c (no errors in p95 or whea logger so far).


If you haven't already, go into the Errors section of the Kernel-WHEA folder of Event Viewer, then click Attach a Task To this Log, then you can set up a pop up window whenever one shows up. That way you will know immediately and can see if something you are doing right then is causing it, and what your temps are.

An 11c increase is no small amount, but I am not sure that is enough by itself to cause the WHEA errors. It could be but, it is within a margin of error, and we know Ivy like cold so the hotter it gets the less stable it is. I would just keep an eye on it.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *virtuman1980*
> 
> Thanks TDubbed. I thought 24hr+ of P95 was enough but I guess that still doesn't guarantee anything. Also, I haven't done anything cpu intensive for this month (i.e., just simple web browsing, word processing, etc). The only major thing I did to the system was that I updated the BIOS to the latest version 1908 in the beginning of May and redid all the setting accordingly; not sure if that had anything to do with it.
> Thanks justanoldman. My max temperature back in Feb. was 70c for a 24hr+ P95 test. Now 12hr+ into P95, my max temperature was 81c (no errors in p95 or whea logger so far).


Odd to see your temps went UP by 10c.
But yes, try doing another run of P95, and then using your PC - if it crashes etc whilst stress testing and/or using the PC - up the vcore by one notch.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nature1ders*
> 
> ASUS Suite II warns me the CPU temp is over 70C then it will go back to 66C and back up to 70C so I'm wondering do I pay attention to this it's TCASEMAX right? So I should lower the voltage? I was testing 4.7 @ 1.225 and this happened. Any thoughts? Cores reached 92C max


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Just worry about the core temps, not any other CPU package temp or anything (they are notoriously unreliable). But 92C is awfully hot - what kind of cooling are you using?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rss013*
> 
> I would never trust Asus Suite , As it shows my cpu temp at 33c, while @ RealTemp it is actually 10-15C higher (During gaming)


AI Suite shows you the SOCKET temperature.
As for the temps...I got 127c for my CPU socket...in other words - don't trust it.
Use core temp or real temp to monitor your CPU temps - TJ max for IB is 105c, shouldn't realistically go over 95c.
Voltage for that clock is also great, temps are great too (70c)


----------



## unclewebb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Just worry about the core temps, not any other CPU package temp or anything


In the Sandy and Ivy Bridge CPUs, Intel added a new register which tracks the CPU Package temperature. The CPU Package temperature gets data from all of the individual core temperature sensors so the CPU Package temperature will always represent the peak core temperature. If you only want to watch a single number, the CPU Package temperature is the one you should keep an eye on.. Most monitoring software reports the CPU Package temperature.

RealTemp T|I Edition
http://www.overclock.net/t/1330144/realtemp-t-i-edition

The temperature that AI Suite reports is so far away from the peak core temperature that it is useless information.


----------



## nature1ders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Just worry about the core temps, not any other CPU package temp or anything (they are notoriously unreliable). But 92C is awfully hot - what kind of cooling are you using?


ZALMAN CNPS11X

If you think that's bad my Hyper Evo 212 produced worse results by far =/

I"m wondering what else I can do? This chip seems to run hot but offer low voltage/frequency. ANNOYING


----------



## justanoldman

^That is how my good chip was, low voltage requirements but horrible temps pre dedlid. It was going over 90c with 1.29v on an H100i. Intel just happened to put a ton of glue on it, but it made it very easy to delid.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

^ mine was 95c on an antec 920, with SP120's at 1.265v @ 4.5ghz


----------



## nature1ders

I just ordered some Coollaboratory Liquid Pro. I'm not thrilled about having to totally remove the CPU and clean everything again but I will do it to hopefully get these temps under control. My chip is already de-lidded so yeaaaaaaaaaaaa I need to get some sorta boost here in temp loss hopefully this'll do it. I just wanna be able to run this overclock at 4.6GHz with it around 84C not 88C


----------



## Razor 116

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> ^ mine was 95c on an antec 920, with SP120's at 1.265v @ 4.5ghz


Insane temps my 3570k with Hyper 212 EVO(Albeit with makeshift shroud) only reached 82c on the highest core after 15 hours prime95 at 4.7GHz, 1.280v. 3770k pull an extra 10c on a lower OC with lower voltage, I didnt think HT would add that much heat.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Yeah i7s seem to be running hotter than others. But also, my temps are a little higher than most people's due to room temperature, I'm guessing at around 25c


----------



## The_Nephilim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Try it and see if it helps. Otherwise you may need to contact Asus because I don't think what you are describing is normal and an RMA or new bios chip could be needed. Since I am not familiar with z68 boards, are you sure there are no choices in your bios that might be limiting your multiplier? Do you bios screen look like the ones in the guide?
> You have AI Suite installed? That generates crazy readings sometimes and pops up warnings. You can turn those warnings off if you want in the sensor section.
> What were you max temps back then, and what are they now?
> 
> I have confirmed that Ivy will generate WHEA errors if the temps go up, but it takes more than a couple degrees.


Well I did flash it twice didn't seem to effect anything with the ratio??... My Bios looks just like those screens in the Guide..


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Nephilim*
> 
> Well I did flash it twice didn't seem to effect anything with the ratio??... My Bios looks just like those screens in the Guide..


I wish I could tell you what is wrong, but I have not seen anyone with a problem where everything seems ok but they are unable to raise the multiplier beyond a set level. Contacting Asus support would be my next step.


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Nephilim*
> 
> Well I did flash it twice didn't seem to effect anything with the ratio??... My Bios looks just like those screens in the Guide..


Does all the info on main window in advanced mode show proper version info ?

bios version , info , EC and ME

Are any showing N/A ?


----------



## The_Nephilim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> Does all the info on main window in advanced mode show proper version info ?
> 
> bios version , info , EC and ME
> 
> Are any showing N/A ?


Well Everything in BIOS appears to be working properly and as it should be ??


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Nephilim*
> 
> Well Everything in BIOS appears to be working properly and as it should be ??


just odd that it doesn't go up a multiplier.
That's the problem right?

Have you tried flashing an OLDER BIOS?
Maybe the most recent BIOS has a problem with it?
Newer isn't always better.
(I know you've already reflashed the current BIOS)


----------



## nature1ders

Final results using ZALMAN CNPS11X

*4.7GHz @ 1.250 with 77C full load during Prime95 12 hour burn-in.*

Without coolaboratory liquid pro I had 4.5GHz @ 1.180 with 88C full load.

Unachievable previously but now is stable. Clearly the thermal pastes I used on the die of the 3770k were not enough to conduct the heat properly but this liquid pro does it fine.

Update: I've taken the plunge into using it on the heatsink as well. I'll report back my temps after this later when I've run burn-in for awhile.
Here are the screenshots.

Note 1.225 was not enough to keep Prime95 from crashing so I raised it to 1.250 which seems fine now.


----------



## Jaren1

How are these numbers. Im stable in p95 right now for a bit and im at 4.5ghz with 1.240v under full load at 77c being max temp reached. Im not sure if I can lower the voltage any, its at .055+ offset, could potentially get .050+

also How high could I safely overclock on my P8Z77 V-LK mobo?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

numbers sound good guys.
Jaren - I can't comment, but usually 5ghz should be attainable on all boards nowadays.
Problem will be your temps and voltage of your cpu


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jaren1*
> 
> How are these numbers. Im stable in p95 right now for a bit and im at 4.5ghz with 1.240v under full load at 77c being max temp reached. Im not sure if I can lower the voltage any, its at .055+ offset, could potentially get .050+
> 
> also How high could I safely overclock on my P8Z77 V-LK mobo?


Your numbers looks fine, but you don't list your cooling. It is helpful to fill out your rig in your posts:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1258253/how-to-put-your-rig-in-your-sig

As long as you can go at least 12 hours with Prime95 27.9 using 90% of your available ram with no WHEA errors you should be good.

The mobo won't really restrict your oc ability, but your temps will. Non delidded Ivy chips get too hot for a high overclock. You look good for 4.5, and you can try for 4.6 after 4.5 is stable if you want. Normally it takes another .06v or so, but it might not be worth the trouble and added temps.


----------



## Jaren1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> numbers sound good guys.
> Jaren - I can't comment, but usually 5ghz should be attainable on all boards nowadays.
> Problem will be your temps and voltage of your cpu


Ah I see, thank you.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Your numbers looks fine, but you don't list your cooling. It is helpful to fill out your rig in your posts:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1258253/how-to-put-your-rig-in-your-sig
> 
> As long as you can go at least 12 hours with Prime95 27.9 using 90% of your available ram with no WHEA errors you should be good.
> 
> The mobo won't really restrict your oc ability, but your temps will. Non delidded Ivy chips get too hot for a high overclock. You look good for 4.5, and you can try for 4.6 after 4.5 is stable if you want. Normally it takes another .06v or so, but it might not be worth the trouble and added temps.


ok will do

My cooling is just a H55 in push/pull. Its in a fractal R4 so its a little warmer.

went an hour in P95 before I stopped it. Was running at 4.2 prior and most likely will continue to. Im just trying to find what this chip is capable of in its current configuration


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jaren1*
> 
> My cooling is just a H55 in push/pull. Its in a fractal R4 so its a little warmer.
> 
> went an hour in P95 before I stopped it. Was running at 4.2 prior and most likely will continue to. Im just trying to find what this chip is capable of in its current configuration


The mid 1.2s is normal/average for Ivy and 4.5, so you are fine there. If your hottest core has a max temp of 77c with Prime95 that is actually pretty good. I don't see any reason why you couldn't do 4.5 for 24/7, but you will have to test it to see for sure.

Someone with an average chip that can do 4.5 at 1.25v can take the chip up to 4.7 with delidding, but 4.8 would take you over 1.4v so doing that usually take good cooling and a willingness to run that much voltage all the time.


----------



## Jaren1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> The mid 1.2s is normal/average for Ivy and 4.5, so you are fine there. If your hottest core has a max temp of 77c with Prime95 that is actually pretty good. I don't see any reason why you couldn't do 4.5 for 24/7, but you will have to test it to see for sure.
> 
> Someone with an average chip that can do 4.5 at 1.25v can take the chip up to 4.7 with delidding, but 4.8 would take you over 1.4v so doing that usually take good cooling and a willingness to run that much voltage all the time.


right now Its running blend test in P95 and I set it to use 7000mb out of the 8000mb of ram. Currently hottest core is 67 ish and is currently at 1.240v But its also only running around 65watts on blend where as the large ffts are around 70w


----------



## neofury

Thanks for the great guide. I tried a few other tutorials online and they all left me with garbo voltage, high temps and very little stability. I had basically reverted back to stock cause I was so annoyed. Now I have 4.7ghz running stable at 1.23v and around 78-85 degrees on my cores. I'll probably dellid now. I'm using the hyper 212+ and am hoping a phanteks with 3 upgraded fans will let me go to 5.0ghz with a reasonable voltage and safe temps. If not I'll live with 4.7ghz. Just wondering what kind of voltages other people have been able to have running stable from 4.5ghz to 5.0ghz, is there a thread for that lying around somewhere? I'm running the 3770k.

Thanks again for the tutorial it was great.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neofury*
> 
> Thanks for the great guide. I tried a few other tutorials online and they all left me with garbo voltage, high temps and very little stability. I had basically reverted back to stock cause I was so annoyed. Now I have 4.7ghz running stable at 1.23v and around 78-85 degrees on my cores. I'll probably dellid now. I'm using the hyper 212+ and am hoping a phanteks with 3 upgraded fans will let me go to 5.0ghz with a reasonable voltage and safe temps. If not I'll live with 4.7ghz. Just wondering what kind of voltages other people have been able to have running stable from 4.5ghz to 5.0ghz, is there a thread for that lying around somewhere? I'm running the 3770k.
> 
> Thanks again for the tutorial it was great.


4.7 with 1.23v? That is exceptionally good. Have your run Prime95 27.9 with 90% ram usage for at least 12 hours and checked for WHEA errors?

If 1.23v completely stabilizes 4.7 then you could do 5.0 for about 1.41v if your chip doesn't hit the wall.


----------



## neofury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> 4.7 with 1.23v? That is exceptionally good. Have your run Prime95 27.9 with 90% ram usage for at least 12 hours and checked for WHEA errors?
> 
> If 1.23v completely stabilizes 4.7 then you could do 5.0 for about 1.41v if your chip doesn't hit the wall.


I've run intel burn test on the highest setting multiple times in order to find the right voltage but I'm actually running the prime test with 90% ram as we speak. Thus far its been 2 hours and no errors. I'm going to let it run for another 10 but so far so good. If I get errors, I'll bump the voltage a bit and take it from there.

Keep in mind though, after 2 hours of prime 95 72-82-80-76 are my temps and with IBT I even get up to 85 degrees. When I push it up to 1.25v I get upwards of even 95C, the chip seems to run hotter than a lot of peoples but it just seems to require less voltage to OC luckily (so far)

Hopefully I don't get any errors, I'll keep you guys posted.


----------



## nature1ders

My new and final overclock *4.8GHz @ 1.290 Core Voltage @78C*

Tested using Prime95 10 min fft's, 90%ram.

As you will see I was able to get it seemingly-stable at 4.8GHz with 1.290 Core Voltage and max temps of 78C. This is really astounding IMO for both the overclock/voltage but also the temperature changes for regular TIM to Coollaboratory Liquid Pro

To review I started off using the Hyper Evo 212, found those temps were to high even de-lidded. Then bought a ZALMAN CNPS11X which decreased my temperatures slightly more. But at best it gave me 1.180 @ 88C which made absolutely no sense considering other peoples reports. After giving in and buying Liquid Pro that is finally when I saw the temperature drops I expected/wanted.

4.6GHz @ 1.180 Core Voltage @ 88C without liquid pro. Other TIMs averaged between 88C-90C full load nothing remarkable.
4.6GHz @ 1.180 Core Voltage @ 69C with liquid pro on the die only
4.7GHz @ 1.250 Core Voltage @ 77C with liquid pro on die only
4.8GHz @ 1.290 Core Voltage @ 78C with liquid pro on the die and between the heatspreader/heatsink.

My final conclusions are:

1. Normal Thermal Pastes/Greases are not enough to properly conduct the heat away from the Ivy Bridge die. It is clear after these results it should definitely have been soldered. I also don't believe Intel doesn't know their chips drop nearly 20C in some cases using such a process, probably more if it's solder and not liquid pro.

2. The research I did showed negligible gains using liquid pro on the heatsink vs other thermal pastes/greases. This appears to be true because if you look at my results for 4.7 and 4.8 you see they are nearly identical with maybe 5c difference expected using liquid pro vs regular tims. I think I would still use liquid pro though after seeing these results.

To summarize, the heat from the die of Ivy Bridge CPU's IMO cannot be conducted correctly by regular thermal pastes/grease. Only a solder or liquid metal can properly deliver it to the heatspreader. Afterward the tim used becomes less important because the heat has already been dispersed greatly over the spreaders surface.

Thanks!


----------



## neofury

My prime95 ended up crashing after around 5.5 hours. so I'm going to bump the voltage a bit and try again. Shame though, so close









Edit: So I just checked the log, it was actually 6 hours and it crashed, odd though no actual errors were logged just that it stopped. Will bump the voltage now and run it again for 12 hours.

Alright I bumped it up to 1.24 now, if I don't crash after 12 hours I may try 1.235 since at that point it might be my sweet spot. I'm hoping to keep it at 1.24 or below for 4.7. Might just order the phanteks today so I can keep this CPU much cooler.

When I checked my temps in the morning prime had only hit 82 degrees on one core at 1.23, so I'm hoping for max 83 on 1.24. Burn test would easily give me 88-90 on 1.24 and on 1.23 I would get 85 easily. Right now after almost 1 hour at 1.24 prime has only hit 80 on one core. I really need to delid but I'm terrified of losing my processor. I did fine on an old chip no scratches so I don't know why I'm so worried.

Re-Edit: Been checking on it all day, reaching the 5.5 hour point again and still no errors but one core has reached 82. Again, compared to IBT 82 at 1.24 isn't much.

ReRe-Edit: Reached 8 hours now, so it's definitely more stable than before, temps remained the same too since the 5.5 hour mark.

Another edit lol: So it's 11 hours in, pretty sure I'm going to be good to go but one core did spike up to 84 at one point. I think it's safe to call this stable. Thanks for the guide it really helped a lot! Rep added.

Final edit: 12+ hours and it completed with no errors. 4.7ghz, 1.24v, temps reached: 79-84-81-76. I'm upgrading to a Phanteks PH-TC14PE with 3x Thermalright TY-143's and switching to a Thor V2 as soon as I get the stuff. Also going to be using Arctic Silver 5 instead of the stock TIM. I'm hoping it can bring down my temps by around 10C but if I'm nuts let me know lol.


----------



## nature1ders

I think you can bring it down 5C, but let us know


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neofury*
> 
> ...
> 
> Final edit: 12+ hours and it completed with no errors. 4.7ghz, 1.24v, temps reached: 79-84-81-76. I'm upgrading to a Phanteks PH-TC14PE with 3x Thermalright TY-143's and switching to a Thor V2 as soon as I get the stuff. Also going to be using Arctic Silver 5 instead of the stock TIM. I'm hoping it can bring down my temps by around 10C but if I'm nuts let me know lol.


10c is a little too much to hope for, but it will come down some.
I am glad you got it stable, that is a very nice chip you have.


----------



## neofury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> 10c is a little too much to hope for, but it will come down some.
> I am glad you got it stable, that is a very nice chip you have.


Yeah 10c is a lot, but I figured since I'd be using better TIM (1-2c) plus a cooler that is at least 5c less typically and adding a 3rd fan (1-2c), on top of the fact that the fans I'll be using are probably 1-2c better than the stock phanteks ones to begin with, I should be able to come close! Wish me luck









I hear there are people that can get 5.0ghz on 1.2v even? Is there a thread that lists chips tested and what amazing/good/normal/bad/terrible voltage actually is? I'm wondering how good 1.24v at 4.7ghz honestly is.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nature1ders*
> 
> I think you can bring it down 5C, but let us know


I'll let you guys know. Right now I'm using a 212+ which does seem to get poor temps on post sites when compared to the phanteks, bare in mind, I'm also changing cases so that might even squeeze 1 more celcius out of the build.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neofury*
> 
> Yeah 10c is a lot, but I figured since I'd be using better TIM (1-2c) plus a cooler that is at least 5c less typically and adding a 3rd fan (1-2c), on top of the fact that the fans I'll be using are probably 1-2c better than the stock phanteks ones to begin with, I should be able to come close! Wish me luck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hear there are people that can get 5.0ghz on 1.2v even? Is there a thread that lists chips tested and what amazing/good/normal/bad/terrible voltage actually is? I'm wondering how good 1.24v at 4.7ghz honestly is.


Good luck.
I have looked at many, many Ivy ocs, and I can tell you that 4.7 at 1.24v is measurably better than average. I don't think I have seen a stable 5.0 at below 1.3v, and that would be a golden chip. Just booting and validating 5.0 at low voltage is possible, but that is nowhere near 24/7 stable.

Check out the Stable Club link in my sig, that will give you a much better idea of what people need to stabilize Ivy. The spreadsheet lists everyone's multiplier and vCore.


----------



## Ribozyme

Hello everyone, this is my first computer and I want to get into overclocking. The main reason is to increase my PPD in folding at home, but I guess it could net me some extra fps and some benchpoints







Sold my GPU yesterday so that is not that important for now.

I want to have a nice overclock on my 3570k with around 1.2v so that it doesn't consume too much extra power. But I also want all power saving settings still enabled like speedstep and EPU power savings. Is this possible? What would be decent clocks that will boost my PPD significantly in FAH? I have a noctua nh dh 14 and an asus p8z77-i deluxe mITX motherboard. Other specs are in sig. Thanks for the help.


----------



## justanoldman

Welcome Ribozyme,
It all depends on your chip, so you will have to test it to see what it can do. Also they vary in heat because of the poor job Intel does with the glue holding down the IHS which is why some of us choose to delid.

An "average" Ivy chip will do 4.5 at around 1.25v, and with your cooler, and a non delidded chip you should not have any temp issues with voltage in the 1.2 to 1.3v range.

You need to get a first test in to see what kind of chip you ended up with in the silicon lottery. So I would start with 4.4 and 1.25v and see if you can run Prime95, version 27.9, for an hour with the settings shown in the guide. If your temps go over 90c then something is wrong.

Before starting double check that all your bios settings match the guide, the screenshots make it pretty easy, but with all those settings it is completely normal to miss one. Make sure to use your specific ram timings, voltage, and speed - should state them on the box and the sticks.

Based on the guide setting you will be using manual voltage at first because it is much easier, but after you finally find you stable oc for 24/7 you can switch to offset and your voltage will drop at idle. If your chip doesn't drop to 1600 at idle then check that you are on a Balanced power plan setting in windows.


----------



## nature1ders

I would just start at 1.2 @ 4.5 it'll hit 80C or something around there I bet


----------



## Ribozyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Welcome Ribozyme,
> It all depends on your chip, so you will have to test it to see what it can do. Also they vary in heat because of the poor job Intel does with the glue holding down the IHS which is why some of us choose to delid.
> 
> An "average" Ivy chip will do 4.5 at around 1.25v, and with your cooler, and a non delidded chip you should not have any temp issues with voltage in the 1.2 to 1.3v range.
> 
> You need to get a first test in to see what kind of chip you ended up with in the silicon lottery. So I would start with 4.4 and 1.25v and see if you can run Prime95, version 27.9, for an hour with the settings shown in the guide. If your temps go over 90c then something is wrong.
> 
> Before starting double check that all your bios settings match the guide, the screenshots make it pretty easy, but with all those settings it is completely normal to miss one. Make sure to use your specific ram timings, voltage, and speed - should state them on the box and the sticks.
> 
> Based on the guide setting you will be using manual voltage at first because it is much easier, but after you finally find you stable oc for 24/7 you can switch to offset and your voltage will drop at idle. If your chip doesn't drop to 1600 at idle then check that you are on a Balanced power plan setting in windows.


Okay, I'll test that now and report back. But for now it's best to leave the EPU setting on disabled? I want the benefits of an overclock but I also don't wanne use more power than necessary when idling or doing some light browsing/office work.

Best is to have a second computer next to my desktop with all the settings I guess? I'll go and dig out my laptop









1.25v 4.4 ghz , got it. Thanks for your help. And are the ram settings that important? I have 1600mhz corsair vengeance ram, lost the box though. It runs standard on 1333mhz from what I've seen in the bios. Do i need to change the ram settings?


----------



## neofury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Good luck.
> I have looked at many, many Ivy ocs, and I can tell you that 4.7 at 1.24v is measurably better than average. I don't think I have seen a stable 5.0 at below 1.3v, and that would be a golden chip. Just booting and validating 5.0 at low voltage is possible, but that is nowhere near 24/7 stable.
> 
> Check out the Stable Club link in my sig, that will give you a much better idea of what people need to stabilize Ivy. The spreadsheet lists everyone's multiplier and vCore.


Thanks for the link, checking it out now. I wish I had known about this prior to the test, would have taken a screenshot and all that using the correct temp app etc.

Wow you can see how a lot of people got lucky on voltages but unlucky on temps and vice versa. I'm assuming this is due to the hack job intel did with the TIM. Mine seems to get decent voltages for the OC I do but the temps I think are pretty bad. I see a lot of people who on air are pumping more volts to get where I am but keeping it cooler. It might be time to just get the liquid pro and delid.

An example I see is:

MaxT 4700.3mhz 1.280v 23hrs 68-71-74-71 AIR - Noctua NH-D14

More volts by a fair margin but much nicer temps, it's stuff like this that makes me think the Phanteks will improve my cooling greatly but then I think back and realize just how bad Ivy is for heat on some chips, I think in terms of the heat I didn't get lucky.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> Okay, I'll test that now and report back. But for now it's best to leave the EPU setting on disabled? I want the benefits of an overclock but I also don't wanne use more power than necessary when idling or doing some light browsing/office work.
> 
> Best is to have a second computer next to my desktop with all the settings I guess? I'll go and dig out my laptop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.25v 4.4 ghz , got it. Thanks for your help. And are the ram settings that important? I have 1600mhz corsair vengeance ram, lost the box though. It runs standard on 1333mhz from what I've seen in the bios. Do i need to change the ram settings?


The settings in the guide will allow your chip to downclock to 1600 while idle. The voltage to the chip will stay constant while you are on manual, but we will change that to offset when you are done finding your oc.

In other words your chip will run the same as a non-overclocked chip for power savings when we are done. Another computer makes things much easier when you are copying over settings, yes.

I am hoping your chip can do 4.4 at 1.25v easily, then we can work from there, if you start at 1.2v and 4.5 it might work but you may get a number of BSOD while working the voltage up. If you can go an hour of Prime95 testing as the guide shows without any problems and reasonable temps then you can try 4.5 there or work the voltage down for 4.4. It just depends on your chip and what you want out of it.

Ram timings are crucial, look on the sticks, or look up the model number on the web to see what the manufacturer rated speed, timings, and voltage are then type those into bios.

If you haven't already, you will also want to run memtest86+ overnight to make sure you don't have ram issues. I recommend everyone do that with any new machine or ram.


----------



## Ribozyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> The settings in the guide will allow your chip to downclock to 1600 while idle. The voltage to the chip will stay constant while you are on manual, but we will change that to offset when you are done finding your oc.
> 
> In other words your chip will run the same as a non-overclocked chip for power savings when we are done. Another computer makes things much easier when you are copying over settings, yes.
> 
> I am hoping your chip can do 4.4 at 1.25v easily, then we can work from there, if you start at 1.2v and 4.5 it might work but you may get a number of BSOD while working the voltage up. If you can go an hour of Prime95 testing as the guide shows without any problems and reasonable temps then you can try 4.5 there or work the voltage down for 4.4. It just depends on your chip and what you want out of it.
> 
> Ram timings are crucial, look on the sticks, or look up the model number on the web to see what the manufacturer rated speed, timings, and voltage are then type those into bios.
> 
> If you haven't already, you will also want to run memtest86+ overnight to make sure you don't have ram issues. I recommend everyone do that with any new machine or ram.


Okay just got a bsod; it said iql not equal or something. Computer said it was going to recover.Now the screen is black and the computer is on. What should I do? Push the power button so it shuts off and check the bios again?


----------



## Chunin

That means the VCORE was too low for 4.4 Ghz or whatever it was that you tried. Normally it should just reboot by itself after the BSOD and you should be able to get into the BIOS again. If it doesnt just restart manually.


----------



## Ribozyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunin*
> 
> That means the VCORE was too low for 4.4 Ghz or whatever it was that you tried. Normally it should just reboot by itself after the BSOD and you should be able to get into the BIOS again. If it doesnt just restart manually.


So I can't hit 4.4 Ghz with 1.25V ? That is disappointing. Should I try 1.3V ?

If I try to put 1.3V in CPU manual voltage, the 1.300 turns pink. Is this normal?


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> So I can't hit 4.4 Ghz with 1.25V ? That is disappointing. Should I try 1.3V ?


I would not up voltage much, try 4.3 at 1.25. If that doesn't work it probably means you have a bios setting wrong somewhere. We won't know what the chip can do until you can run Prime95 for awhile.


----------



## Chunin

Actually im stupid. That BSOD might also be a memory related one. Are you using the XMP profile for your RAM or putting the settings manually?


----------



## nature1ders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> So I can't hit 4.4 Ghz with 1.25V ? That is disappointing. Should I try 1.3V ?
> 
> If I try to put 1.3V in CPU manual voltage, the 1.300 turns pink. Is this normal?


1.1700 @ 4.4 (Stable)
1.1700 @ 4.5 (10 hour failure)
1.1800 @ 4.5 (Prime95 can't accurately get the core count)
1.1800 @ 4.6 (Stable)
1.1900 @ 4.5 (Stable)
1.225 @ 4.7 (Crashes Prime95)
1.250 @ 4.7 (Stable)
1.280 @ 4.8 (May be unstable)
1.290 @ 4.8 (Stable)

Perhaps it's your chip, but I'd keep trying. Are your settings the same as the guides? I think the pink just means you're approaching the point where degradation would occur above 1.3


----------



## Ribozyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> I would not up voltage much, try 4.3 at 1.25. If that doesn't work it probably means you have a bios setting wrong somewhere. We won't know what the chip can do until you can run Prime95 for awhile.


Alright it is now on start screen with multiplier 43. One thing to note CPU PLL voltage minimum is 1.8000 so I left it at that.
Going to download prime and cpu z now.

Is HWMonitor to be trusted for my temps? Thanks.


----------



## Ribozyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunin*
> 
> Actually im stupid. That BSOD might also be a memory related one. Are you using the XMP profile for your RAM or putting the settings manually?


Just did the settings of the guide, manually set the latencies as rated for my ram. It boots now at 4.3 ghz 1.25V


----------



## Chunin

Yes, CPUID HWMonitor is fine as well as Core Temp and Real Temp. Its just you can also monitor your voltages at the same time with it. PLL usually doesnt matter that much for low overclocks, ive been running 4.5 Ghz for a few weeks and during that time tried everything from 1.6V to 1.8V and i didnt see any difference.

Thats good, my first advice was spot on then


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> Alright it is now on start screen with multiplier 43. One thing to note CPU PLL voltage minimum is 1.8000 so I left it at that.
> Going to download prime and cpu z now.
> 
> Is HWMonitor to be trusted for my temps? Thanks.


I like Real Temp, the TI version for temps. It will also give you your VID which you will later. HWmonitor is ok, you can try Open Hardware Monitor too.


----------



## Ribozyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> I like Real Temp, the TI version for temps. It will also give you your VID which you will later. HWmonitor is ok, you can try Open Hardware Monitor too.


Did some folding while waiting for prime 95 and boom crash after 2 minutes. System memory exception exception or something? Then it reseted 3 times, I kept spamming del but couldn't get into bios. After the 3rd auto reboot I am on the desktop again. Lower clocks to 4.2?


----------



## Ribozyme

while folding temps were 57 celsius.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> Did some folding while waiting for prime 95 and boom crash after 2 minutes. System memory exception exception or something? Then it reseted 3 times, I kept spamming del but couldn't get into bios. After the 3rd auto reboot I am on the desktop again. Lower clocks to 4.2?


Pretty much every chip should do 4.3 at 1.25v, I would say you have a problem somewhere. You were using this machine for folding before trying to oc the chip? For how long, and did you have any problems? Please go through all your bios pages again to check all the settings.


----------



## Ribozyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Pretty much every chip should do 4.3 at 1.25v, I would say you have a problem somewhere. You were using this machine for folding before trying to oc the chip? For how long, and did you have any problems? Please go through all your bios pages again to check all the settings.


Yes I have folded 2 days non stop on cpu stock before. I am now on 4.2 ghz and folding while downloading prime. Mirror is so slow









I'll check bios again.


----------



## justanoldman

Folding for days on end is the true test of stability, more so than any test like Prime95. It is normal for people to be stable with Prime95 or some other test, as well as every program and game they have. Then they try folding and end up needing more voltage.

You can try to use XMP instead of Manual for the ram, and test if that helps. 4.2 and 1.25v means you have something wrong, that would be crazy high voltage.


----------



## Ribozyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Folding for days on end is the true test of stability, more so than any test like Prime95. It is normal for people to be stable with Prime95 or some other test, as well as every program and game they have. Then they try folding and end up needing more voltage.
> 
> You can try to use XMP instead of Manual for the ram, and test if that helps. 4.2 and 1.25v means you have something wrong, that would be crazy high voltage.


Okay I'll dive back into the bios. I have a miniITX motherboard though, could it have anything to do with that? I saw some pretty awful voltages too in teh 4Ghz overclock club or am I wrong here?

So what do you want me to change the ram setings too? XMP mode?

Still folding strong btw







But I don't see a bump in PPD. Am now at 12k, maybe it needs some time to get the average up.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> Okay I'll dive back into the bios. I have a miniITX motherboard though, could it have anything to do with that? I saw some pretty awful voltages too in teh 4Ghz overclock club or am I wrong here?
> 
> So what do you want me to change the ram setings too? XMP mode?
> 
> Still folding strong btw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I don't see a bump in PPD. Am now at 12k, maybe it needs some time to get the average up.


From what I read, you should be able to oc like most other Asus boards of that class. Have you updated to the newest bios? I would try XMP to see if that allows 4.3 at 1.25v. Check CPU-Z to see what speed and voltages it reports.

Sorry, I can't answer any specific folding questions, not my area of expertise.


----------



## Ribozyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> From what I read, you should be able to oc like most other Asus boards of that class. Have you updated to the newest bios? I would try XMP to see if that allows 4.3 at 1.25v. Check CPU-Z to see what speed and voltages it reports.
> 
> Sorry, I can't answer any specific folding questions, not my area of expertise.


Update: kmode exception not handled and attempted execute of no execute memory. Tese 2 messages came up as I enabled internal PLL overvoltage. I had disabled it before because I wanted to keep sleep mode. So I enabled it and put the speed back at 4.4 ghz but then instant bsod with message execute of no execute memory, auto reset, missed the del button, new bsod and message kmode exception not handled. Where do I find this XMP mode? I am going for a jog now. Thanks for the help already, I'll be sure to rep you guys.

See you in a bit.


----------



## justanoldman

^Ai Overclock Tuner on the Tweaker tab has an XMP choice. That should set your ram timings, voltage, and speed to recommended specs. You have to open up every section of the guide to see all the screen shots to make sure you are not missing something. Having trouble at 4.3 and 1.25v makes me think you have some setting off.


----------



## Chunin

Yea there must be something else wrong there. The board being a quality brand and model so it should allow OC as any other ATX board. For comparison im running 4.2 Ghz now with a VCORE of 1.128V so look at how much lower it is than yours.


----------



## tw33k

5GHz stable <1.3v



I sold this chip


----------



## Totally Dubbed

You and your golden chips!!


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> 5GHz stable <1.3v
> 
> I sold this chip


I would have bought that.
Should have put in an entry for the Ivy stability thread, there are none there that have done it. Was the voltage checked with a multimeter?


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> I would have bought that.
> Should have put in an entry for the Ivy stability thread, there are none there that have done it. Was the voltage checked with a multimeter?


Not by me but the guy I sold it would have checked it I would imagine


----------



## Ribozyme

Checked every BIOS setting, tried in XMP mode and still a no go on 4.4 ghz 1.25 V. Got a bunch of new errors though: page fault no page area, system exception and kmode exception not handled. Should I RMA this chip







? I have some BIOS screenshots, should I upload them?

Thanks for reading.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> Not by me but the guy I sold it would have checked it I would imagine


Next time you end up with something like that, let me know. I guess I still haven't a chip 5.0 stable at below 1.3v (rounded).








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> Checked every BIOS setting, tried in XMP mode and still a no go on 4.4 ghz 1.25 V. Got a bunch of new errors though: page fault no page area, system exception and kmode exception not handled. Should I RMA this chip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ? I have some BIOS screenshots, should I upload them?
> 
> Thanks for reading.


You can post them, use a spoiler though. Well my first chip was stable for 4.4 at 1.27v which is pretty bad, so it is possible not to be stable at 4.4, 1.25v. Can you try 4.3 there? Also are you on the newest bios?


----------



## Ribozyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Next time you end up with something like that, let me know. I guess I still haven't a chip 5.0 stable at below 1.3v (rounded).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can post them, use a spoiler though. Well my first chip was stable for 4.4 at 1.27v which is pretty bad, so it is possible not to be stable at 4.4, 1.25v. Can you try 4.3 there? Also are you on the newest bios?


I'll post them. I am on my laptop now so I am done tinkering for today. I tried 4.3 earlier and I could get to the desktop and use the internet but it bsoded while folding. Then I went to 4.2 and everything looked stable, was folding for 10 minutes or so. All of this at 1.25V. I am on the newest bios or at least a 2013 bios. Will check again tomorrow. Damn my luck.


----------



## Ribozyme

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## justanoldman

Looks ok. Any of you guys see anything wrong in those pics?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Yes I see something wrong - the RAM timings (and possibly the voltage of them, depending on the RAM)
You got 2N instead of 1N
1N is FASTER - seems as if your RAM is rated at 1N and your bios is picking it up as 1N - so I would leave it at that, rather than go for 2N.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Yes I see something wrong - the RAM timings (and possibly the voltage of them, depending on the RAM)
> You got 2N instead of 1N
> 1N is FASTER - seems as if your RAM is rated at 1N and your bios is picking it up as 1N - so I would leave it at that, rather than go for 2N.


He used XMP so his ram speed, timings, and voltage are being set automatically by the default profile. He tried typing them in directly too, but nothing seemed to help I believe.

Since he was folding before ocing the chip without issue, I would think his machine and ram are ok. If he was running on auto with the ram before it was probably at 1333, so maybe he should try default auto settings for all the ram settings and see if that is it.

Edit:
Ribozyme,

Try this.
Go into bios, hit F5 to return everything to default. Then change Ai Overclock Tuner to XMP, but don't change anything else. Hit F10 to save and exit, then try folding and Prime95 for a little while. I would like to see if the XMP settings are working with everything else at stock.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Fair play, just pointing out what I saw as an anomaly


----------



## Edkiefer

in CPU-Z what does ram XMP voltage run at .
I would set it to auto if using XMP .

Edit: seems the ram in his sig runs 1.5v at 1600 (XMP timings) . that is if the link is same as his ram .
Also maybe missed it but how is load voltage folding or prime95 and also whats the VID

Maybe the chip has very high VID .


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Fair play, just pointing out what I saw as an anomaly


You are right, I think 1t would be better, I was just saying I think the XMP put that in. I am really not sure what is wrong, we haven't had anybody who couldn't do 4.3 at 1.25v before I think. He did mention that his ram was lower than 1600 before, so maybe there is something wrong with the ram settings now that I told him to type in the recommended specs since he was on auto before.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> in CPU-Z what does ram XMP voltage run at .
> I would set it to auto if using XMP .
> 
> Edit: seems the ram in his sig runs 1.5v at 1600 (XMP timings) . that is if the link is same as his ram .
> Also maybe missed it but how is load voltage folding or prime95 and also whats the VID
> 
> Maybe the chip has very high VID .


Good questions. What is the VID under load at 4.2, and if he puts everything on F5 defaults, but just changes to 4.2, what is the vCore the chip chooses?


----------



## Swag

RAWR
RAWR
RAWR
RAWR


----------



## justanoldman

^^^^^there he is


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> ^^^^^there he is


Hi, I've been reading this thread on my spare time, changing OP to accommodate what people have inputted.







I just don't normally answer individual questions unless they PM me.


----------



## Ribozyme

Good morning everyone and thanks for taking a look at the screenshots and giving some feedback.

I will try the XMP settings with everything else on default and see how folding and prime goes. Then I will try 4.4 at 1.25 again but with 1N instead of 2N.
Yes the ram in the sig is the ram that I have( I have it in blue), and as said before my bios puts it automaticaly at 1333mhz when I load optimized defaults.

Do I need to check the VID at stock? Anf how do I do that? I can fold at 4.4 ghz at 1.25v, should I check VID while doing that?

Thank you all.

Edit: while folding on stock settings my Vcore is 1.072, that is at 3.6 ghz, maybe that indicates something.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> Good morning everyone and thanks for taking a look at the screenshots and giving some feedback.
> 
> I will try the XMP settings with everything else on default and see how folding and prime goes. Then I will try 4.4 at 1.25 again but with 1N instead of 2N.
> Yes the ram in the sig is the ram that I have( I have it in blue), and as said before my bios puts it automaticaly at 1333mhz when I load optimized defaults.
> 
> Do I need to check the VID at stock? Anf how do I do that? I can fold at 4.4 ghz at 1.25v, should I check VID while doing that?
> 
> Thank you all.
> 
> Edit: while folding on stock settings my Vcore is 1.072, that is at 3.6 ghz, maybe that indicates something.


Yes you want to calculate your VID whilst folding - and not whilst prime 95'ing
If you can fold @ 4.4ghz, without any issues (incl in windows event viewer and the folding client logs) then just find out your VID, whilst your PC is folding.
You have to check VID, whilst at 4.5ghz.

Justanoldman was wanting you to check if you are stable on stock settings, before trying to OC.

As for your ram:
http://www.corsair.com/memory-by-product-family/vengeance/vengeance-low-profile-8gb-dual-channel-ddr3-memory-kit-cml8gx3m2a1600c9.html

I can't see it mentioning 1N - so yeah, leave it at 2N, even though the BIOS is picking up 1N as XMP.
1.5v is your rated voltage - I would potentially put it at 1.55v if you have 4 sticks, and leave the timing at 9-9-9-24 with speed @ 1600mhz (yes my bios also downclocked my board to 1333)


----------



## Edkiefer

Thats all good but he can only do 4.2 for any time .

You can use core temp, real temp or HWinfo64 for CPU VID under load .
I think it might shed light if we find what it VID at stock and then higher clock , it might need a lot of volts or give use another data point at least .


----------



## Karac

Hi all,

first of all thanks for this useful guide. I'm completely new to overclocking but thanks to it I managed to bring my i5-3570k to 4.2Ghz @ 1.070 vCore with reasonable temps, since for the time being I have the stock cooler (I've already planned to upgrade it ASAP).



It passed 24 hours of Prime95 27.9 custom blend 90% of available RAM (15 minutes for each FFT) on 1.070 vCore and now I'm testing the offset, that is - 0.010. It already passed 13 hours with 10 minutes for every FFT size (so it can check the 82 FFT in roughly 14 hours).

Every setting that I put in the BIOS is exactly the same as for his guide except for
- CPU PLL Voltage : I can't go lower than 1.80
- CPU Current Capability: I can't go higher than 120%,

plus I miss some of them on my board, like BLCK Recovery, and others.

As you can see from the image, RealTemp (but also CoreTemp) VID reading is completely off, so I had to find a stable offset "manually".

I have a couple of questions for you guys.

1) As for this guide, I've set LLC to Ultra High, but I read on this board that if it's set too high it can damage the CPU because it could overshoot the voltage on load. My vCore, according to CPU-ID, fluctuates between 1.072 and 1.080 on 1.070 manual vCore and on - 0.010 offset (I made sure to match CPU-ID vCore readings on manual with the ones on offset). Do I have to worry about that?

2) RAM timings: if I put the stock timings (9-9-9-27) Prime95 displays a fatal error within 5 minutes of testing. If I leave them on auto (11-11-11-28), I can pass 24 hours. Both tests were made with 1.65v DRAM Voltage and 1600MHz (stock settings). I tried to search on Google for a solution but I didn't find anything. Could it be because my RAM requires 1.2v QPI/VTT for its XMP profile (that is, indeed, 9-9-9-27) and I can't change that setting on my board's BIOS?

3) Do the power saving stuff like EIST and C1E work even if I have the "High Performance" profile on Windows 7?

Sorry for all this questions and for my horrible English and thanks again!
This is my first overclock and I'm still very confused even if I passed the last weeks reading stuff on this subject


----------



## Ribozyme

Update: So I turned the multiplier to 44 and let the board choose the voltage. While folding at 4.4 ghz voltage went to 1.4V which made my processor heat up to 71 degrees so I turned off the PC and rolled back to stock settings. I tried the ram settings at 1333mhz, at 1N and 2N but nothing gets it to work at 4.4 ghz 1.25 V, I just might have the worst OC 3570k chip, could have bought a non k chip









Edit: maybe some useful info: Vid on stock settings while folding is 1.196 V while actual voltage is 1.064


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karac*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> first of all thanks for this useful guide. I'm completely new to overclocking but thanks to it I managed to bring my i5-3570k to 4.2Ghz @ 1.070 vCore with reasonable temps, since for the time being I have the stock cooler (I've already planned to upgrade it ASAP).
> 
> 
> 
> It passed 24 hours of Prime95 27.9 custom blend 90% of available RAM (15 minutes for each FFT) on 1.070 vCore and now I'm testing the offset, that is - 0.010. It already passed 13 hours with 10 minutes for every FFT size (so it can check the 82 FFT in roughly 14 hours).
> 
> Every setting that I put in the BIOS is exactly the same as for his guide except for
> - CPU PLL Voltage : I can't go lower than 1.80
> - CPU Current Capability: I can't go higher than 120%,
> 
> plus I miss some of them on my board, like BLCK Recovery, and others.
> 
> As you can see from the image, RealTemp (but also CoreTemp) VID reading is completely off, so I had to find a stable offset "manually".
> 
> I have a couple of questions for you guys.
> 
> 1) As for this guide, I've set LLC to Ultra High, but I read on this board that if it's set too high it can damage the CPU because it could overshoot the voltage on load. My vCore, according to CPU-ID, fluctuates between 1.072 and 1.080 on 1.070 manual vCore and on - 0.010 offset (I made sure to match CPU-ID vCore readings on manual with the ones on offset). Do I have to worry about that?
> 
> 2) RAM timings: if I put the stock timings (9-9-9-27) Prime95 displays a fatal error within 5 minutes of testing. If I leave them on auto (11-11-11-28), I can pass 24 hours. Both tests were made with 1.65v DRAM Voltage and 1600MHz (stock settings). I tried to search on Google for a solution but I didn't find anything. Could it be because my RAM requires 1.2v QPI/VTT for its XMP profile (that is, indeed, 9-9-9-27) and I can't change that setting on my board's BIOS?
> 
> 3) Do the power saving stuff like EIST and C1E work even if I have the "High Performance" profile on Windows 7?
> 
> Sorry for all this questions and for my horrible English and thanks again!
> This is my first overclock and I'm still very confused even if I passed the last weeks reading stuff on this subject


1) LLC is made to reduce vdroop.
Basically, under LOAD, you CPU should be power hungry.
So if on MANUAL you had say 1.2v in the BIOS - and in CPU-Z, whilst running P95, thus 100% CPU - your vdroop would make your voltage go to say 0.9v (I'm exaggerating) - this woudl be with LLC sert to normal or auto.
In other words, when the CPU NEEDS volts, your motherboard, isn't giving it waht it needs - due to the drop in voltage (known as vdroop), your OC won't be stable.
So to COUNTER that, you have LLC set higher, so that it can bump up the voltage.

Your AIM is simple - to get CPU-ZX showing almost exactly what you put in the BIOS.
ie.1.2v in the BIOS, you want it as CLOSE as possible to 1.2v.
If it start going HIGHER than 1.2v - then your LLC is OVER-compensating the drop, and thus "damaging" your chip by providing it with more voltage that it needs to be stable.

Hopefully that makes sense







!

2) Your RAM SHOULD run at rated timings.
Your fatal errors might be in relation to your OC - a way to check if your RAM is OK and runs at rated timings, is to go to STOCK BIOS (Hit F5) - this will lose all your OC and go back to what the board came with. And with this, you can run P95 with JUST your RAM timings in-putted.
This will allow you to determine what your RAM runs at.
As I said, the 999 timings etc SHOULD run, as that's what you bought it at, and that's what Kingston state that it should run at.

3) I don't think C states are affected when you have it on High performance.
C states are there to save power, however if you are overriding that via high performance, then no the C states, in theory would NEVER come into effect.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> Update: So I turned the multiplier to 44 and let the board choose the voltage. While folding at 4.4 ghz voltage went to 1.4V which made my processor heat up to 71 degrees so I turned off the PC and rolled back to stock settings. I tried the ram settings at 1333mhz, at 1N and 2N but nothing gets it to work at 4.4 ghz 1.25 V, I just might have the worst OC 3570k chip, could have bought a non k chip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: maybe some useful info: Vid on stock settings while folding is 1.196 V while actual voltage is 1.064


Never trust the stupid board's settings.
My friend bought a system from a company, and they had OFFSET on AUTO with a 4.2ghz OC.
It shocked me, as his PC was running with 1.35v - which is WAY HIGHER than he would ever need for a 4.2ghz OC (that chip could have done with under 1.25v).

Please go back to MANUAL voltage settings, and DO NOT trust that stupid Asus OC tuner nor its auto state (unless you run the CPU on STOCK)


----------



## Karac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> 1) LLC is made to reduce vdroop.
> Basically, under LOAD, you CPU should be power hungry.
> So if on MANUAL you had say 1.2v in the BIOS - and in CPU-Z, whilst running P95, thus 100% CPU - your vdroop would make your voltage go to say 0.9v (I'm exaggerating) - this woudl be with LLC sert to normal or auto.
> In other words, when the CPU NEEDS volts, your motherboard, isn't giving it waht it needs - due to the drop in voltage (known as vdroop), your OC won't be stable.
> So to COUNTER that, you have LLC set higher, so that it can bump up the voltage.
> 
> Your AIM is simple - to get CPU-ZX showing almost exactly what you put in the BIOS.
> ie.1.2v in the BIOS, you want it as CLOSE as possible to 1.2v.
> If it start going HIGHER than 1.2v - then your LLC is OVER-compensating the drop, and thus "damaging" your chip by providing it with more voltage that it needs to be stable.
> 
> Hopefully that makes sense
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !


Got it. So I'll try a lower LLC setting and see what happens.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> 2) Your RAM SHOULD run at rated timings.
> Your fatal errors might be in relation to your OC - a way to check if your RAM is OK and runs at rated timings, is to go to STOCK BIOS (Hit F5) - this will lose all your OC and go back to what the board came with. And with this, you can run P95 with JUST your RAM timings in-putted.
> This will allow you to determine what your RAM runs at.
> As I said, the 999 timings etc SHOULD run, as that's what you bought it at, and that's what Kingston state that it should run at.


I tried even with a very low overclock of 3.8 Ghz and it still fails, with 9-9-9-27. What settings could make the RAM fail the test? Because as I said, I can pass 24 hours of Prime and if I change ONLY the timings, it fails within minutes.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> 3) I don't think C states are affected when you have it on High performance.
> C states are there to save power, however if you are overriding that via high performance, then no the C states, in theory would NEVER come into effect.


I saw on CPU-ID that CPU throttled down to 1.6 GHz on idle even with High Performance set on Windows. However I copied the Processor power management settings to match the ones on "Balanced", I guess that should allow the C states and EIST to kick in. Am I wrong?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karac*
> 
> Got it. So I'll try a lower LLC setting and see what happens.
> I tried even with a very low overclock of 3.8 Ghz and it still fails, with 9-9-9-27. What settings could make the RAM fail the test? Because as I said, I can pass 24 hours of Prime and if I change ONLY the timings, it fails within minutes.
> I saw on CPU-ID that CPU throttled down to 1.6 GHz on idle even with High Performance set on Windows. However I copied the Processor power management settings to match the ones on "Balanced", I guess that should allow the C states and EIST to kick in. Am I wrong?
> 
> Thanks a lot!


Of first of all - with your LLC:
I SOUNDS right, with what you got at the moment, but yeah do some testing, see what happens







!
FYI: Higher the LLC, the higher your temps will be.

2) your RAM - honestly, doesn't sound right if you ask me. Maybe someone can fill you in here, but it seems I'm missing something?
It ought to run at the rated speeds and timings. If it does not, as you are suggesting - it could well be the board can't handle the RAM or the RAM is faulty.
Do me a favour, go to STOCK bios - as I said, NO OC, no nothing, everything on AUTO - apart from a few things:
RAM timing set to 9-9-9-27
Ram voltage set to its rated (which I think is 1.5v - if it is 1.5v got to 1.55v, giving it some extra headroom
Ram speed - set it to its rated 1600mhz

The go to prime 95, again everything on STOCK and auto apart from waht I listed above, and see if P95 fails again
If it does....then you better start testing your RAM for HARDWARE faults.

There are a few things about your RAM, that could be causing this:
1. Physically faulty RAM, where you'll need to RMA it
2. Speed that is TESTED is not working well with your board, thus you'll need to lower it
3. The RAM isn't tested on your board and thus means that you'll have to make some compromises

The timings AND voltage should be the same, no matter what board.

3) High performance issue:
Well the processor should NOT throttle down if you have it on high performance - make sure your MIN CPU state is at 100% and max is at 100%.
This means your CPU should NEVER throttle down.

That said, I highly suggest leaving it on balanced.
And within balanced, just changing the HDD sleep time to NEVER.

Leaving it on high performance is not needed, and will reduce the life of your chip faster (as it is always running on a higher voltage than needs be, and constantly at 100% speed)

FYI:
I'm planning on making a video soon explaining some of these things


----------



## neofury

I just noticed something I hadn't seen before. Basically I have my voltage set to 1.24 and I've followed the guide to a tee. When I run windows normally my voltage is 1.24. Under load though, it goes up to 1.256. Is this normal? And does this technically mean that I'm only able to really run 4.7ghz at 1.256 then and not the 1.24 I originally thought?

I'm running another prime test now for fun just to get added to the club


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neofury*
> 
> I just noticed something I hadn't seen before. Basically I have my voltage set to 1.24 and I've followed the guide to a tee. When I run windows normally my voltage is 1.24. Under load though, it goes up to 1.256. Is this normal? And does this technically mean that I'm only able to really run 4.7ghz at 1.256 then and not the 1.24 I originally thought?
> 
> I'm running another prime test now for fun just to get added to the club


No that's called overshooting.
Reduce your LLC.
Your voltage SHOULD be near and JUST under 1.24v, not over it.


----------



## Karac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Of first of all - with your LLC:
> I SOUNDS right, with what you got at the moment, but yeah do some testing, see what happens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> FYI: Higher the LLC, the higher your temps will be.


I did some tests:

- Ultra High LLC, Offset to -0.010 >> vCore 1.072 - 1.080 (occasional 1.088, but it's very rare and only last less than a second)
- High LLC, Offset to -0.010 >> vCore 1.056 - 1.064 (I tested it for only 10 minutes and I didn't watch CPU-ID very often)
- High LLC, Offset to -0.005 >> vCore fluctuates beetwen 1.056, 1.064 and 1.072. Sometimes it even go down to 1.048 for a split second

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> 2) your RAM - honestly, doesn't sound right if you ask me. Maybe someone can fill you in here, but it seems I'm missing something?
> It ought to run at the rated speeds and timings. If it does not, as you are suggesting - it could well be the board can't handle the RAM or the RAM is faulty.
> Do me a favour, go to STOCK bios - as I said, NO OC, no nothing, everything on AUTO - apart from a few things:
> RAM timing set to 9-9-9-27
> Ram voltage set to its rated (which I think is 1.5v - if it is 1.5v got to 1.55v, giving it some extra headroom
> Ram speed - set it to its rated 1600mhz
> 
> The go to prime 95, again everything on STOCK and auto apart from waht I listed above, and see if P95 fails again
> If it does....then you better start testing your RAM for HARDWARE faults.
> 
> There are a few things about your RAM, that could be causing this:
> 1. Physically faulty RAM, where you'll need to RMA it
> 2. Speed that is TESTED is not working well with your board, thus you'll need to lower it
> 3. The RAM isn't tested on your board and thus means that you'll have to make some compromises


I've already did Memtest86+ with 11-11-11-28 timings and 1600Mhz and it made 2 passes (roughly 1.5 hours). But probably that's not enough.
The RAM should be OK for my board, because it's even in the manual under Qualified Vendors List (KHX1600C9D3K2/8GX).
RAM voltage for 1600MHz and 9-9-9-27 is 1.65v

My only guess, as I wrote, is that I can't change QPI/VTT or VCCIO (or whatever is called) to match the requirements. When I put XMP profile in the BIOS, indeed it appears as 1600MHz 1.65/1.2. I supposed that that "1.2" is QPI/VTT.

I will try your test as soon as I finish with LLC tweaking.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> 3) High performance issue:
> Well the processor should NOT throttle down if you have it on high performance - make sure your MIN CPU state is at 100% and max is at 100%.
> This means your CPU should NEVER throttle down.
> 
> That said, I highly suggest leaving it on balanced.
> And within balanced, just changing the HDD sleep time to NEVER.
> 
> Leaving it on high performance is not needed, and will reduce the life of your chip faster (as it is always running on a higher voltage than needs be, and constantly at 100% speed)


I changed MIN CPU state to 5% and left max to 100% (on the High Performance tab) to match the Balanced profile.

Thank you very much!


----------



## neofury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> No that's called overshooting.
> Reduce your LLC.
> Your voltage SHOULD be near and JUST under 1.24v, not over it.


Thanks I'll try that out when I get home. I noticed that I was also running an older version of prime95 which probably fudged up my tests, so I'm trying a new one, I may need more voltage now as well /sigh

It's OK though, I think I'll still be able to get some pretty good clocks on low enough voltages.

My LLC is set to ultra high like in the guide. Does that mean I should bump it down one notch? My old overclocks prior to reading this guide were pretty unstable and I believe LLC was a huge reason why with this guide I have much better voltages and stability. I'm going to try it anyways but I'm just curious what LLC is all about.

Thanks again.


----------



## KnownDragon

I will say this... Not all chips are the same. I would say though make sure you have correct voltage on your ram. If not may cause instability.


----------



## Chunin

For me Ultra High was always the best option. Ive tried to change to both High (which resulted in voltage being too low and i got lots of WHEA erros almost instantly) and Extreme which just overshoot the voltage by a mile.


----------



## Robbieboy

Hi guy's I been playing about today with setting up a Fixed Voltage OC... My VID is showing 1.2360V at full load @ 4.4Ghz.....But in the bios when I try to match the Vcore to the same as the VID it goes red..?

1.200v is as high as I can go without it going red.

I have LLC on ultra high..

Any help would be most Welcome...

Edit:

Just a bit more Info that might help....I have a very stable OC at 4.4Ghz using offset mode but it's at 1.256V Full load and with my VID Showing only 1.236V Full load (I'm not to sure if that's ok (Safe) to have more volts than the VID is Showing)


----------



## neofury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robbieboy*
> 
> Hi guy's I been playing about today with setting up a Fixed Voltage OC... My VID is showing 1.2360V at full load @ 4.4Ghz.....But in the bios when I try to match the Vcore to the same as the VID it goes red..?
> 
> 1.200v is as high as I can go without it going red.
> 
> I have LLC on ultra high..
> 
> Any help would be most Welcome...


Don't worry about the red. Just don't set it above 1.3 for now. For me so far LLC on ultra high works the most stable, but I haven't tested lowering it yet. Setting the vcore from 1.2 to 1.3 should be fine just do some tests and monitor temps. The reason for the red is that under a stock cooler 1.2v would be way too much.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunin*
> 
> For me Ultra High was always the best option. Ive tried to change to both High (which resulted in voltage being too low and i got lots of WHEA erros almost instantly) and Extreme which just overshoot the voltage by a mile.


For me I wasn't changing the LLC before I read this guide, so you can imagine how bad my overclocking had been going, I was on the verge of just giving up. Then I saw this guide and followed it word for word and I must say it's a great guide, I'm going to try lowering the LLC though after I do this prime test just to see if I can keep it stable with lower LLC. For me, I want to find the perfect voltage and LLC for a stable prime95 12 hour run.


----------



## Karac

Little update.

High LLC, Offset to -0.005 failed Prime95 Custom Blend test after 1 hour and 15 minutes. Ultra High, Offset to -0.010 passed 16 hours and 16 minutes.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Do me a favour, go to STOCK bios - as I said, NO OC, no nothing, everything on AUTO - apart from a few things:
> RAM timing set to 9-9-9-27
> Ram voltage set to its rated (which I think is 1.5v - if it is 1.5v got to 1.55v, giving it some extra headroom
> Ram speed - set it to its rated 1600mhz
> 
> The go to prime 95, again everything on STOCK and auto apart from waht I listed above, and see if P95 fails again
> If it does....then you better start testing your RAM for HARDWARE faults.


I did this test. It failed in a minute. But as I said in the previous post, RAM set to 11-11-11-28 passed 24 hours of Prime95 Custom Blend and 1.5 hour of Memtest86+.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neofury*
> 
> Thanks I'll try that out when I get home. I noticed that I was also running an older version of prime95 which probably fudged up my tests, so I'm trying a new one, I may need more voltage now as well /sigh
> 
> It's OK though, I think I'll still be able to get some pretty good clocks on low enough voltages.
> 
> My LLC is set to ultra high like in the guide. Does that mean I should bump it down one notch? My old overclocks prior to reading this guide were pretty unstable and I believe LLC was a huge reason why with this guide I have much better voltages and stability. I'm going to try it anyways but I'm just curious what LLC is all about.
> 
> Thanks again.


I would say bump it down and monitor what the voltage is









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunin*
> 
> For me Ultra High was always the best option. Ive tried to change to both High (which resulted in voltage being too low and i got lots of WHEA erros almost instantly) and Extreme which just overshoot the voltage by a mile.


Really depends on each chip.
Ultra HIgh is better for me too







!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robbieboy*
> 
> Hi guy's I been playing about today with setting up a Fixed Voltage OC... My VID is showing 1.2360V at full load @ 4.4Ghz.....But in the bios when I try to match the Vcore to the same as the VID it goes red..?
> 
> 1.200v is as high as I can go without it going red.
> 
> I have LLC on ultra high..
> 
> Any help would be most Welcome...
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Just a bit more Info that might help....I have a very stable OC at 4.4Ghz using offset mode but it's at 1.256V Full load and with my VID Showing only 1.236V Full load (I'm not to sure if that's ok (Safe) to have more volts than the VID is Showing)


Going red isn't a problem.
MAKE SURE it is 1.2v that you are putting and not something else.
And what your EDIT said, is perfectly fine and perfect!

You can go on offset if you want now - IF you are stable

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karac*
> 
> Little update.
> 
> High LLC, Offset to -0.005 failed Prime95 Custom Blend test after 1 hour and 15 minutes. Ultra High, Offset to -0.010 passed 16 hours and 16 minutes.
> I did this test. It failed in a minute. But as I said in the previous post, RAM set to 11-11-11-28 passed 24 hours of Prime95 Custom Blend and 1.5 hour of Memtest86+.


Yeah, I would first start with your ram, and work out what's going on there - once that's solved, then move to OC.
Please be testing your OC on MANUAL and not offset.
Finding your stability on offset might be something tricky

LADS:
I thought, screw revision and do some videos on OC'ing your system.
Just finished recording 3 CHUNKS of 25min videos!
So yes, I spent around 75mins recording!
Video to come soon, after it finishes rendering and uploading I will post it here. It addresses EVERYTHING - I even am able to show you the effects of LLC and a BSOD (unexpected lol)


----------



## Karac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Yeah, I would first start with your ram, and work out what's going on there - once that's solved, then move to OC.
> Please be testing your OC on MANUAL and not offset.
> Finding your stability on offset might be something tricky


To be honest, I'm fine with 11-11-11-28 timings if it passes Prime95 test







. It's a pity that the RAM doesn't work at its rated timings, but I have absolutely no idea how to fix this since I'm far from being a "tech" guy and I've already tried everything that I could with my limited knowledge.

I tested my OC both on manual (24 hours) and on offset (16 hours) just to be completely sure my system is as stable as possible. So I guess that for me LLC set to Ultra High is the way to go, since it allowed me to be stable on both conditions.

So I guess that that's it! I can start playing videogames finally







. Thank you very very much for all the help!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

That's ok. But I'm not convinced your stable...by that I mean. I think your ram is faulty.
I would be inclined to contact Kingston about it


----------



## justanoldman

That is what I like about this thread, always people here to help. Here is my take on a few issues mentioned.

LLC:
Choosing LLC is going to be up to the individual user once they get a stable oc and learn more about it. We have Ultra High in the guide because that has the closest to zero vdroop for most people, and that makes it easier to find your first stable oc.

As TD has posted, higher LLC settings may or may not be better for you setup. Some motherboards overshoot more than others, so you have to test different levels of LLC yourself and check what the idle and load vCore is for each one. Which one is best for you will depend on how high your oc/voltage are and your particular mobo/chip. I don't think anyone should use Extreme though.

It is best to use Ultra High at first, and when you get your oc stable take note of the vCore that your software reports while running Prime95. Any LLC changes will need to end up having that vCore under load to remain stable.

Personally I use Ultra High because for my mobo it is the closest to zero vdroop, and I use a relatively high vCore. So lowering my LLC will make me have to raise my voltage in bios to account for the vdroop, and thus my idle and occasional spike voltage will be higher. There is one problem with Ultra High though that FtW420 has pointed out. There are miniscule spikes of voltage that are too fast to measure with our rigs that lower vdroop helps lower. Since I haven't found any long term tests showing that those microsecond voltage spikes do more harm than having more voltage all the time with vdroop, I stuck with Ultra High.

RAM:
Your memory should run at the voltage, speed, and timings that the manufacturer states. If those setting cause any issues that would be a cause for RMA, but that is obviously up to the user. As noted by TD, it can take a slight bump up in voltage for your ram while ocing your chip. That is something that must be tested to confirm.

vCore:
Any readings you see from your software are estimates. They will fluctuate slightly while under load, that is normal. The only way to know your actual vCore is get a multimeter. I had one Asus mobo that had a .030 difference in what I typed into bios and what I saw in CPU-Z. Now I just use a multimeter to confirm my voltages.

-->Lots of posts recently, with a ton of info back and forth from multiple people. Since I am old, please post again if any of your questions were not answered by someone.


----------



## neofury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karac*
> 
> To be honest, I'm fine with 11-11-11-28 timings if it passes Prime95 test
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . It's a pity that the RAM doesn't work at its rated timings, but I have absolutely no idea how to fix this since I'm far from being a "tech" guy and I've already tried everything that I could with my limited knowledge.
> 
> I tested my OC both on manual (24 hours) and on offset (16 hours) just to be completely sure my system is as stable as possible. So I guess that for me LLC set to Ultra High is the way to go, since it allowed me to be stable on both conditions.
> 
> So I guess that that's it! I can start playing videogames finally
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Thank you very very much for all the help!


This is probably an obvious one, but did you make sure that not only are your timings set as the rated, but that also:

1) Your voltage is set to the correct voltage for your ram?
2) You're setting it to the right mhz? So if it's 1600mhz, set it to that?

I know these are pretty obvious questions but you never know. My asus mobo seems to sometimes do whatever it feels like lmao.


----------



## Masta Squidge

I've been running at 4.5ghz on my 3770k for a while now, and I was just going through here attempting to bump it up a bit. Very first thing I did was set it to 46 multiplier, and reboot the PC.

Everything loaded as normal, but it still only does 4.5ghz.

Changed it to 4.7, and its still only topping out at 4.5. As far as I can tell it boots normally, doesn't give me any errors about the OC or anything. What gives?


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masta Squidge*
> 
> I've been running at 4.5ghz on my 3770k for a while now, and I was just going through here attempting to bump it up a bit. Very first thing I did was set it to 46 multiplier, and reboot the PC.
> 
> Everything loaded as normal, but it still only does 4.5ghz.
> 
> Changed it to 4.7, and its still only topping out at 4.5. As far as I can tell it boots normally, doesn't give me any errors about the OC or anything. What gives?


Are you on the newest bios? There is known Asus bios bug that causes changes in bios to not go through. If on the newest reflash, if not go to the newest one but you will lose your settings and saved profiles so write them down or take screenshots.


----------



## neofury

I had this problem. It drove me nuts. I'm on 1805 (iirc) and basically it would do that, I don't know if it's Asus AI Suite just being stupid or the bios, but I hit F5 to reset it to optimized settings and just plugged everything back in but with the new multiplier and it fixed it.


----------



## Masta Squidge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Are you on the newest bios? There is known Asus bios bug that causes changes in bios to not go through. If on the newest reflash, if not go to the newest one but you will lose your settings and saved profiles so write them down or take screenshots.


I guess that depends what the newest one is. I updated it about a month or two ago. Either way, all my settings are still there when I reboot and check again.


----------



## justanoldman

Newest for the tooth is 1908 from 4-11-2013. That should fix the issue if you are not on it already.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Newest for the tooth is 1908 from 4-11-2013. That should fix the issue if you are not on it already.


None of them really do.
Just a matter of reflashing the BIOS.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> None of them really do.
> Just a matter of reflashing the BIOS.


That newest one still has the bug in it? You get stuck settings?
Ever since people switched to the 1707 one for ROG mobos we haven't seen the bug come up anymore, it fixed it.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> That newest one still has the bug in it? You get stuck settings?
> Ever since people switched to the 1707 one for ROG mobos we haven't seen the bug come up anymore, it fixed it.


I haven't even flashed the latest one in fact - simply because I don't need "windows 8 stability" lol


----------



## Karac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> LLC:
> Choosing LLC is going to be up to the individual user once they get a stable oc and learn more about it. We have Ultra High in the guide because that has the closest to zero vdroop for most people, and that makes it easier to find your first stable oc.
> 
> As TD has posted, higher LLC settings may or may not be better for you setup. Some motherboards overshoot more than others, so you have to test different levels of LLC yourself and check what the idle and load vCore is for each one. Which one is best for you will depend on how high your oc/voltage are and your particular mobo/chip. I don't think anyone should use Extreme though.
> 
> It is best to use Ultra High at first, and when you get your oc stable take note of the vCore that your software reports while running Prime95. Any LLC changes will need to end up having that vCore under load to remain stable.
> 
> Personally I use Ultra High because for my mobo it is the closest to zero vdroop, and I use a relatively high vCore. So lowering my LLC will make me have to raise my voltage in bios to account for the vdroop, and thus my idle and occasional spike voltage will be higher. There is one problem with Ultra High though that FtW420 has pointed out. There are miniscule spikes of voltage that are too fast to measure with our rigs that lower vdroop helps lower. Since I haven't found any long term tests showing that those microsecond voltage spikes do more harm than having more voltage all the time with vdroop, I stuck with Ultra High.
> 
> RAM:
> Your memory should run at the voltage, speed, and timings that the manufacturer states. If those setting cause any issues that would be a cause for RMA, but that is obviously up to the user. As noted by TD, it can take a slight bump up in voltage for your ram while ocing your chip. That is something that must be tested to confirm.


LLC:
I found with my testings that Ultra High made my rig stable at a lower vCore and offset. If I drop it to High, my system became immediatly unstable even on higher vCore/offset.
I just want to be sure that I'm not damaging my CPU with this setup.

RAM:
Unfortunately, RAM fails Prime95 test even on default settings, no OC at all. There's of course the possibility that the modules are faulty, but why then they have passed two long Custom Blend tests (and memtest86+) without problems?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neofury*
> 
> This is probably an obvious one, but did you make sure that not only are your timings set as the rated, but that also:
> 
> 1) Your voltage is set to the correct voltage for your ram?
> 2) You're setting it to the right mhz? So if it's 1600mhz, set it to that?


Yup, I checked both of them and set them manually.

Guys, you're amazing. Your support is very appreciated.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

8 passes is recommended on memtest. Check out my thread on p95 failing on stock.
I was able to pass 8 passes without fault on all modules, but prime wouldn't last more than 5mins.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karac*
> 
> LLC:
> I found with my testings that Ultra High made my rig stable at a lower vCore and offset. If I drop it to High, my system became immediatly unstable even on higher vCore/offset.
> I just want to be sure that I'm not damaging my CPU with this setup.
> 
> RAM:
> Unfortunately, RAM fails Prime95 test even on default settings, no OC at all. There's of course the possibility that the modules are faulty, but why then they have passed two long Custom Blend tests (and memtest86+) without problems?


We all assume we are not hurting anything buy using Ultra High LLC, so I think you are safe. If you drop to High you have to raise the manual vCore (or offset number if you are on offset) to account for the vdroop.

If your ram passes on loose timings but not the timings/speed/voltage the manufacturer states, then it would appear to be faulty. If you passed with loose timings that doesn't mean the ram is ok, it should pass everything at the manufacturer recommended numbers. Most all memory firms are good with RMA and customer support, you can try emailing or calling them.

And get a cooler my young friend, anyone ocing on the stock cooler makes me nervous.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Here's the thread:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1320660/solved-need-help-with-running-a-stable-system-on-stock-clocks-prime95-failing


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Videos are now live!

Part 1:





Part 2:





Part 3:


----------



## pwspong

I used this guide and completed it all. I did not select XMP for a profile even though I have 1866 (9-9-9-24) 16GB because the guide says manual. Isn't it recommended to select an XMP profile or as long as you insert the right timing, voltage and frequency your fine. Am I missing something?


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pwspong*
> 
> I used this guide and completed it all. I did not select XMP for a profile even though I have 1866 (9-9-9-24) 16GB because the guide says manual. Isn't it recommended to select an XMP profile or as long as you insert the right timing, voltage and frequency your fine. Am I missing something?


Manual and typing in the manufacturer's recommended settings is the best way to go. Additionally, you can usually look in the XMP profile and confirm the numbers you are typing in.
By the way this is how to get your rig in your posts:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1258253/how-to-put-your-rig-in-your-sig


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pwspong*
> 
> I used this guide and completed it all. I did not select XMP for a profile even though I have 1866 (9-9-9-24) 16GB because the guide says manual. Isn't it recommended to select an XMP profile or as long as you insert the right timing, voltage and frequency your fine. Am I missing something?


nop
everything you said is right.
You can do XMP and/or do manual.
If you do manual - then yes set the right settings


----------



## nature1ders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> No that's called overshooting.
> Reduce your LLC.
> Your voltage SHOULD be near and JUST under 1.24v, not over it.


Is this overshoot? Should I lower my LLC because I've set BIOS to use 1.300 Core Voltage?


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nature1ders*
> 
> Is this overshoot? Should I lower my LLC because I've set BIOS to use 1.300 Core Voltage?


No, that looks perfect, not sure how you can get much closer than .004 off.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

No that looks perfect to me. If you see my video, you'll see mine overshoots by 0.01v, however if I reduce llc, I'm under the voltage by 0.03v.
So I chose for it to overshoot a little, for stability purposes


----------



## Robbieboy

After following you're Vid's I to am about 0.004 overshooting....
but if I bumb down LLC I droop about 0.024...(30 Mins of Prime)

So it's better to overshoot....? it wont mess up the chip?

Thanks for them GREAT!! Videos too...


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Nop it won't mess it up








You're good to go!


----------



## Robbieboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Nop it won't mess it up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're good to go!


Thanks again mate...









Oh and thanks for the De-lidding vid too after watching you're vid I did mine...I'm using AS5 for now but have some CLU on the way...


----------



## Totally Dubbed

No problem, and great to hear!


----------



## pwspong

Hey guys, love the guide one question:

I did this from the guide

Internal PLL Overvoltage ► Enabled (Disabled if you want to keep Sleep Mode)

And I was still able to hit "sleep" on my desktop (windows 8) and my comp went into sleep mode. Is this normal? I have Internal PLL Overvoltage enabled 100%.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pwspong*
> 
> Hey guys, love the guide one question:
> 
> I did this from the guide
> 
> Internal PLL Overvoltage ► Enabled (Disabled if you want to keep Sleep Mode)
> 
> And I was still able to hit "sleep" on my desktop (windows 8) and my comp went into sleep mode. Is this normal? I have Internal PLL Overvoltage enabled 100%.


It has caused problems with some people due to the fact that C-state sleep really has a problem. If you followed the guide completely, you probably disabled C-states and this problem will be reduced to 5% because sometimes it causes problems with Windows (OS sleep, not BIOS sleep).

Also, when I made this guide, I was using Windows 7 and it had a problem then, and since a lot of people have stuck to Windows 7; it seemed better to me to have the guide indicate problems for the most general OS used.


----------



## pwspong

Ok Thanks!

Question I just might be reading into things too much but let me know if I am on to something:

I am done OCing I am @ 4.3ghz @ 1.25v and it runs super smooth done prime95 a lot done memtest86

I get like this little lags in Diablo 3 when I am OC'd and when I am not OC'd (Default) I don't get them. I am watching my multiplier and it doesn't dip is this not a CPU issue or am I just reading into things that might be there to with the default but I just have not noticed?


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pwspong*
> 
> Ok Thanks!
> 
> Question I just might be reading into things too much but let me know if I am on to something:
> 
> I am done OCing I am @ 4.3ghz @ 1.25v and it runs super smooth done prime95 a lot done memtest86
> 
> I get like this little lags in Diablo 3 when I am OC'd and when I am not OC'd (Default) I don't get them. I am watching my multiplier and it doesn't dip is this not a CPU issue or am I just reading into things that might be there to with the default but I just have not noticed?


That sounds like microstuttering which normally results in an unstable OC, RAM, GPU, or CPU. Or a combination of one of those. I'd recommend running some games with a higher voltage and see if that gets rid of the microstuttering, if it doesn't, then try to pick up some ideas of what it is.


----------



## pwspong

I don't get it with any other games - must be a diablo 3 - just tested on bunch of other games.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pwspong*
> 
> I don't get it with any other games - must be a diablo 3 - just tested on bunch of other games.


Not sure, I ain't too big of a GPU aficionado, I just buy the GPU that I need for what I do and to me, I needed a 680 for simplicity. So try asking the green bolded guy on the bottom named alancsalt.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pwspong*
> 
> I don't get it with any other games - must be a diablo 3 - just tested on bunch of other games.


http://www.overclock.net/t/1352018/diablo-3-microstutter

seems like ppls can get this overclocked or not, but googling Diablo3 lag fix gets a lot of answers. I just don't know which might work for you. I'm more into FPS..

and this helps others help you.









http://www.overclock.net/t/1258253/how-to-put-your-rig-in-your-sig


----------



## pwspong

Ok Thankyou,

I don't think it is micro suttering - my FPS doesn't move even 1 sits at 60 the whole time with vsync I am probably blowing it out of proportion and its just the server

If it was actually stuttering wouldn't I get an fps drop?


----------



## neofury

Alright so as I already mentioned my stable overclock was 1.255v with ultra high LLC 4.7ghz. Today I decided to try the same settings but on high LLC instead thinking my volts in windows would go from 1.255 to 1.264 instead of all the way up to 1.272.

First off, somehow it's below 1.255 now, it's actually at 1.24v even though in the bios I expressly remember overlooking everything one last time after setting LCC to high and seeing the 1.1255v. Anyways prime95 crashed rather quickly but no bluescreen. I'm assuming I'll need more voltage. Shame cause the temps were nice thus far. Any idea why it would do that?


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neofury*
> 
> Alright so as I already mentioned my stable overclock was 1.255v with ultra high LLC 4.7ghz. Today I decided to try the same settings but on high LLC instead thinking my volts in windows would go from 1.255 to 1.264 instead of all the way up to 1.272.
> 
> First off, somehow it's below 1.255 now, it's actually at 1.24v even though in the bios I expressly remember overlooking everything one last time after setting LCC to high and seeing the 1.1255v. Anyways prime95 crashed rather quickly but no bluescreen. I'm assuming I'll need more voltage. Shame cause the temps were nice thus far. Any idea why it would do that?


Lowering LLC from Ultra will cause the vCore to be lower when you put the chip under load. That is was vdroop does, it lowers vCore under load. So if you lower LLC to High you will then have to increase vCore to compensate - how much exactly depends on your chip, you just need to test it.

A chips needs what it needs for a certain multiplier, changing LLC does not alter that. If you lower LLC the mobo reducing voltage going to the chip while under load, so you will have to raise your manual vCore or offset in bios to compensate.


----------



## Karac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> A chips needs what it needs for a certain multiplier, changing LLC does not alter that. If you lower LLC the mobo reducing voltage going to the chip while under load, so you will have to raise your manual vCore or offset in bios to compensate.


Is it better a lower LLC but a higher vCore, or vice versa?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Lower vcore really


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karac*
> 
> Is it better a lower LLC but a higher vCore, or vice versa?


I am not going to say which is better, since there are benefits and drawbacks of each. My personal opinion is use Ultra High because then you are not dealing with vdroop so much.

I think it depends on your actual oc and voltage, and every chip/mobo combination is a little different. I recommend finding your 24/7 stable oc on Ultra High, switch to offset voltage when ready, then spend some time testing a lower LLC. Take note of your high and low vCore while using the machine with different levels. You will have to raise your offset to compensate for a lower LLC, just take note of what you see in CPU-Z under load with Ultra and change your offset to get that same vCore under load when you lower LLC.

I did those tests and I stuck with Ultra. As I mentioned before the one downside of that is something we can not see or measure. There can be millisecond spikes of vCore going to the chip when going from idle to load with Ultra High - per our expert FtW420, but raising my offset enough to compensate for lower LLC didn't seem worth it to me. It is not like I need to keep my chip for the next 10 years, so I am not worried if it turns out I was taking a risk with Ultra High.

Is that a long and boring enough answer? I guess I could have just said, use Ultra.


----------



## Robbieboy

I think what he means is if you start on high LLC and are at you stable Voltage But Have Vdroop then you put the LLC to Ultra High Then You would have to drop OFFSET not Vcore... to get your stable voltage Again....

But this is only if your using Offset Voltage...( ie if you had 0.060v Offset then you would drop it to say 0.025v say...)

Edit: justanoldman You Beat me to it....


----------



## rss013

Hey guys, it's been a while since i posted here, But im considering to push my 3570k a little more.
First of all i've been stable for the past 3 weeks @ 4.5 at 1.19 fixed bios, with every day pc usage as normal ( Gaming, streaming etc.), also it finished 24 hrs p95 stable and several IBT runs with temps not passing 73c. I've also tried to run offset voltage, but it bsod'ed because @ idle it runned at 1.01 vcore







.
Anyways, now my next goal is to achieve an OC of around 4.7-4.8, what should i expect what my temps will do, and how much vcore would it need to run at 4.8? Is it better to consider water cooling at that OC?
Thanks in advance


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robbieboy*
> 
> I think what he means is if you start on high LLC and are at you stable Voltage But Have Vdroop then you put the LLC to Ultra High Then You would have to drop OFFSET not Vcore... to get your stable voltage Again....
> 
> But this is only if your using Offset Voltage...( ie if you had 0.060v Offset then you would drop it to say 0.025v say...)
> 
> Edit: justanoldman You Beat me to it....


Yep, either way the vCore you need to be stable is not going to change with whatever LLC you choose. It is what it is. I know I need 1.41v for 5.0, so whatever LLC I choose I need CPU-Z to say 1.41v when under load.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rss013*
> 
> Hey guys, it's been a while since i posted here, But im considering to push my 3570k a little more.
> First of all i've been stable for the past 3 weeks @ 4.5 at 1.19 fixed bios, with every day pc usage as normal ( Gaming, streaming etc.), also it finished 24 hrs p95 stable and several IBT runs with temps not passing 73c. I've also tried to run offset voltage, but it bsod'ed because @ idle it runned at 1.01 vcore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Anyways, now my next goal is to achieve an OC of around 4.7-4.8, what should i expect what my temps will do, and how much vcore would it need to run at 4.8? Is it better to consider water cooling at that OC?
> Thanks in advance


If 4.5 is stable at 1.19v then I would guess 4.7 needs about 1.31v, and 4.8 needs 1.37v. With your limited cooling you are going to overwhelm it at some point in there. I am not crazy about stress testing temps much over 80c, so I am guessing you could go to 4.6 at 1.25v, but beyond that your temps are going to rise fast.

Delidding is the only way I know of to get an Ivy chip to clock much higher, and even with delidding most of us have a little higher end coolers.


----------



## rss013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Yep, either way the vCore you need to be stable is not going to change with whatever LLC you choose. It is what it is. I know I need 1.41v for 5.0, so whatever LLC I choose I need CPU-Z to say 1.41v when under load.
> If 4.5 is stable at 1.19v then I would guess 4.7 needs about 1.31v, and 4.8 needs 1.37v. With your limited cooling you are going to overwhelm it at some point in there. I am not crazy about stress testing temps much over 80c, so I am guessing you could go to 4.6 at 1.25v, but beyond that your temps are going to rise fast.
> 
> Delidding is the only way I know of to get an Ivy chip to clock much higher, and even with delidding most of us have a little higher end coolers.


Allright thanks im gonna try some things out tonight, about delidding wich method is the most recommended?
Or is something like the corsair h100i enough in comparison with my current cooler


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rss013*
> 
> Allright thanks im gonna try some things out tonight, about delidding wich method is the most recommended?
> Or is something like the corsair h100i enough in comparison with my current cooler


I had no trouble with the razor method, but the vise/hammer/block of wood method has a lower percentage of failure so far, so I would look at that:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1376206/how-to-delid-your-ivy-bridge-cpu-with-out-a-razor-blade

H100i is fine for cooling the cpu, but if you want to cool the gpu(s) too then the H220 is a good one to think about. It is not really easy or cheap to expand it, but it is cheaper and easier than full custom water.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Higher the voltage = higher the temps.

BTW: justanoldman - crazy you got so much rep now!


----------



## rss013

I think i'm gonna look up for the h100i then, since i'm not rlly in the need for GPU cooling.
I'm gonna check if i can get anything stable tonight @ 4.7/4.8, and see what the temps are gonna do.
I see delidding as my last option, but it won't hold me back doing it if it's necessary


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Higher the voltage = higher the temps.
> 
> BTW: justanoldman - crazy you got so much rep now!


Spending too much time in front of the computer.








Here is something we discussed before, not sure why they don't make some small change to it.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1386334/make-the-rep-button-more-obvious
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rss013*
> 
> I think i'm gonna look up for the h100i then, since i'm not rlly in the need for GPU cooling.
> I'm gonna check if i can get anything stable tonight @ 4.7/4.8, and see what the temps are gonna do.
> I see delidding as my last option, but it won't hold me back doing it if it's necessary


Sounds good, but do me a favor and start slow, I wouldn't let you hottest core go much over 90c while you are stress testing.


----------



## rss013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Sounds good, but do me a favor and start slow, I wouldn't let you hottest core go much over 90c while you are stress testing.


This is strange, when i raise my multiplier to 46 and my vcore manual to 1.25. It shows 45 @ cpu-z, while my vcore shows correctly 1.254


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rss013*
> 
> This is strange, when i raise my multiplier to 46 and my vcore manual to 1.25. It shows 45 @ cpu-z, while my vcore shows correctly 1.254


Flashed to the newest bios yet? Changing something in bios, like the multiplier, and those changes not carrying through when you get to your desktop is a sign of the Asus bios bug.

I show 1902 from 5-21-2013 as the newest for you mobo.


----------



## rss013

Ah i think that is the problem then, since my current bios is the older one.
Is there anything i need to reinstall or take care off when flashing/updating the bios?


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rss013*
> 
> Ah i think that is the problem then, since my current bios is the older one.
> Is there anything i need to reinstall or take care off when flashing/updating the bios?


If you have a flashback button, download it, rename it, put it on a fat32 flash drive, then do it when the computer is off - instructions should be in your owner's manual. If no button, then do it from bios.

You will lose all your bios settings and saved profiles. I would take an F12 screen shot of all the pages where you have changes, that makes putting them all back in much easier.


----------



## rss013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> If you have a flashback button, download it, rename it, put it on a fat32 flash drive, then do it when the computer is off - instructions should be in your owner's manual. If no button, then do it from bios.
> 
> You will lose all your bios settings and saved profiles. I would take an F12 screen shot of all the pages where you have changes, that makes putting them all back in much easier.


Allright i will check it out, thanks alot again for ur help!


----------



## Karac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> I am not going to say which is better, since there are benefits and drawbacks of each. My personal opinion is use Ultra High because then you are not dealing with vdroop so much.
> 
> I think it depends on your actual oc and voltage, and every chip/mobo combination is a little different. I recommend finding your 24/7 stable oc on Ultra High, switch to offset voltage when ready, then spend some time testing a lower LLC. Take note of your high and low vCore while using the machine with different levels. You will have to raise your offset to compensate for a lower LLC, just take note of what you see in CPU-Z under load with Ultra and change your offset to get that same vCore under load when you lower LLC.
> 
> I did those tests and I stuck with Ultra. As I mentioned before the one downside of that is something we can not see or measure. There can be millisecond spikes of vCore going to the chip when going from idle to load with Ultra High - per our expert FtW420, but raising my offset enough to compensate for lower LLC didn't seem worth it to me. It is not like I need to keep my chip for the next 10 years, so I am not worried if it turns out I was taking a risk with Ultra High.
> 
> Is that a long and boring enough answer? I guess I could have just said, use Ultra.


I really appreciated the detailed answer









By the way, i did the tests and stuck with Ultra too. It overshoot a little bit (0.002-0.010 according to CPU-ID) but on High I needed AT LEAST + 0.010 vCore to pass more than 1 hour of Prime95.

On a semi-related note: while gaming, I saw that on CPU-ID vCore and core speed went a little crazy and start going up and down frantically (it was on full screen borderless windowed mode). Is it normal?

Game performance was absolutely good.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karac*
> 
> I really appreciated the detailed answer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, i did the tests and stuck with Ultra too. It overshoot a little bit (0.002-0.010 according to CPU-ID) but on High I needed AT LEAST + 0.010 vCore to pass more than 1 hour of Prime95.
> 
> On a semi-related note: while gaming, I saw that on CPU-ID vCore and core speed went a little crazy and start going up and down frantically (it was on full screen borderless windowed mode). Is it normal?
> 
> Game performance was absolutely good.


Most mobos will be slightly off from whatever we type into bios, that is normal, and software like CPU-Z is just estimating vCore so that fluctuates a little too.

With the settings in the guide we have Speedstep enabled so your speed should stay at 1600 when idle, but jump up when under load. Not very games/programs are like Prime95 where all your cores get maxed out. Usually a game/program doesn't use all the cores so some will jump around more than others causing a lot of fluctuations in your reported speed.

The software has different reporting speeds too. CPU-Z may not show a lot of speed changes while WHiNFO64 will show more - and that program shows your individual core speeds so you will see even more fluctuations. If you are not seeing any problems then there is nothing to worry about.


----------



## nature1ders

Uh so if my info is as follow:

3770k
Core Voltage 1.300 @ 4.8GHz @ 78C
VID Full load 1.1759

1.300-1.1759=0.1241

How's it look?


----------



## pwspong

I am testing different overclocks so I go back to default sometimes to start over and noticed this:

If I use *default* settings on my 3770k + Saber tooth Z77 so 3.9 turbo boost it pushes my voltage to 1.296 at desktop with high performance energy settings is this normal? If I run prime it goes down to 1.264...


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nature1ders*
> 
> Uh so if my info is as follow:
> 3770k
> Core Voltage 1.300 @ 4.8GHz @ 78C
> VID Full load 1.1759
> 1.300-1.1759=0.1241
> How's it look?


You asking what your offset would be? If so, then yes it would be a positive offset with .125.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pwspong*
> 
> I am testing different overclocks so I go back to default sometimes to start over and noticed this:
> 
> If I use *default* settings on my 3770k + Saber tooth Z77 so 3.9 turbo boost it pushes my voltage to 1.296 at desktop with high performance energy settings is this normal? If I run prime it goes down to 1.264...


No, that would be definitely higher than average. You hit F5 then F10 to revert to all stock settings, and then you see 1.264v for Core Voltage in CPU-Z when running Prime95? Could try flashing the newest bios and see if that makes any difference.


----------



## SPiiTFiiRE88

Hi I am pretty new to overclocking but I have followed your guide and Totallydubbed's videos and I seem to get understanding Overclocking allot more than ever before.

Anyway I was just wondering if you could check my numbers out as I have a question on offset mode.

I have found out through testing that my stable voltage at a 4.2 ghz overclock is 1.150v ( I know this is a small overclock but I just wanted to start low before I move onto .5 for example)

But my VID in coretemp is 1.3361 so if I do the math correct which is 1.150v - 1.3361 = an offset of -186. Well first off all this is not possible as it results in an instant crash so what I have done is started at an level 0.00 offset and simply decreased by - 0.010 each time to get my 1.150v. The final number I have gotten to is - 0.115 offset which gets my volts under load at 1.152v in CPU-Z (I also had to lower my LLC to high in the bios to get my volts as close to the 1.150v in CPU-Z as possible.

Have I done this correct? as I was really confused that the maths did not add up on my offset and I have ended up with a completely different number.

I am running on a h80i and my temps run between 55 - 62 on full load max temp after 6 hours Prime 95, I am yet to do a full 24 hour test but I just wanted confirmation that I am doing things right first.

Any help would be greatly appreciated and please do tell me if I need to explain more clearly.


----------



## SPiiTFiiRE88

Sorry forgot the important part! my CPU is an i5 3570K


----------



## Chunin

Thats the problem with smaller overclocks, you cant always follow the math when going offset because if the difference in the VID and VCORE needed is too great youll end up with an instable idle PC because the voltage provided to the CPU then is too low. What you did was correct.


----------



## SPiiTFiiRE88

Ah right good stuff, so if I went to a higher overclock say 4.4 ghz the math is more accurate as your running on a higher clock speed basically?

Sorry if I sound like captain obvious lol


----------



## Chunin

The math is always correct but your VID is extremely high for some reason (thats the first ive seen so high - mine is 1.2009V) which is why you cant use offset calculated value off of it. Once you go higher with your OC youll need move voltage and then your offset value will be smaller and wont make you crash when your PC is idling.


----------



## SPiiTFiiRE88

Thanks for the info, yeah I have not seen anyone else with a VID as high as mine either, its weird


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SPiiTFiiRE88*
> 
> Thanks for the info, yeah I have not seen anyone else with a VID as high as mine either, its weird


Yeah that's a high VID indeed bro.
Sometimes offset doesn't work, oddly enough.
Even though your maths is correct, your offset value is also correct, and your temps are fine, AND you were also stable on manual beforehand...it seems odd.

As the other member said - a Higher OC, will probably lead you to a more stable offset value - weird to say, but that's because your offset and voltage will change.
If you want to remain at the low-OC, then just leave it at manual


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SPiiTFiiRE88*
> 
> Thanks for the info, yeah I have not seen anyone else with a VID as high as mine either, its weird


There are chips out there with VID over 1.3, there are not a lot, but it is not very rare or anything. Chips with a high VID have a problem with offset and low overclocks. As Chunin posted it is not a problem with load voltge it is a problem with idle voltage. You would have such a negative offset that it causes problems.

If 1.15v is good for 4.2, then 1.27v or so is my guess for 4.4. Try that and see what the minimum vCore is you need for 4.4, then the offset math will not cause trouble at idle. It is not that the offset math doesn't work for your 4.2, it is just that you were unlucky with a high VID which prevents the use of offset at low ocs. As TD posted, nothing wrong with manual for a low OC if you want to stay there.

Welcome to OCN by the way. Make sure your temps are ok before moving to higher voltages. Here is how to get your rig in your posts:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1258253/how-to-put-your-rig-in-your-sig

Here is what you want to read to get familiar with the site, number five would be of interest for Totally Dubbed's useful videos, and our guide here in the first post.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1164692/overclock-net-site-features-and-explanations


----------



## neofury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Lowering LLC from Ultra will cause the vCore to be lower when you put the chip under load. That is was vdroop does, it lowers vCore under load. So if you lower LLC to High you will then have to increase vCore to compensate - how much exactly depends on your chip, you just need to test it.
> 
> A chips needs what it needs for a certain multiplier, changing LLC does not alter that. If you lower LLC the mobo reducing voltage going to the chip while under load, so you will have to raise your manual vCore or offset in bios to compensate.


Thank you very much for this info. And I did mean 1.255v and not 1.1255 in my original post just to clarify lol.

But yeah, I didn't realize it would actually go below what I set. So technically if I put it on high and then set it to say 1.264 it may show 1.25v etc then?


----------



## Chunin

Yes, with LLC set to high youll see less actual V than what you put into the BIOS. I for example am now using 1.128V with Ultra High LLC but when i change it to High i get 1.104V which is too low to run 4.2 Ghz stable and that is why i want to use the Ultra High settings.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neofury*
> 
> Thank you very much for this info. And I did mean 1.255v and not 1.1255 in my original post just to clarify lol.
> 
> But yeah, I didn't realize it would actually go below what I set. So technically if I put it on high and then set it to say 1.264 it may show 1.25v etc then?


Different mobo/chip combinations will react a little differently to the LLC levels. Most likely Ultra High will get you close to zero vdroop which means what you see in CPU-Z will be reasonably close to what you type into bios.

So if you type in 1.200v in bios, you might see something in the range of 1.195 to 1.220 when running Prime95. If you drop to High LLC and use 1.200v in bios you might see 1.160 to 1.185 while running Prime95. Those are just example numbers, everyone's will vary some.

So really there is no question in my mind, anyone new to overclocking should use Ultra High, get your chosen multiplier stable for at least 12 hour Prime95 stable, switch to offset voltage (if appropriate), then worry about the LLC level. Once you get to the point of stabilizing your oc all the way then you can try a lower LLC and see what it does, but you will always have to raise your bios vCore to compensate.


----------



## neofury

Just wanted to once again thank everyone for the help. Going to stick with Ultra LLC and now move over to offset mode to keep voltages down on idle. Using the guide as we speak to do that. Testing it out now. I also found out that I may have had heat issues due to some problems in my case, took out some fans that probably did more bad than good and popped a TY-143 in there for the time being just for fun. Seems the air flow helped. I also noticed 2 bent fins on my heatsink, straightened them out. Now I seem to not be spiking up as high anymore, but we'll see. Running a prime95 now as we speak, hopefully I don't crash. The voltage is only spiking up to 1.264 and not 1.272 which has me worried, maybe I did in fact need 1.272 to keep my OC stable.

Edit: Spoke too soon, it is in fact hitting 1.272 now as well. Seems identical to before only difference is I've only hit 80c on each core max so far where as before I'm positive I would've hit 85 already, remember at the end of my last 12hr run I had one core hit 93 lol.

Edit: One core did reach 90, it just took longer than usual this time.


----------



## hurleyef

Crashed after 23 hours custom blend. BSOD 0x7f

Code:



Code:


060213-8875-01.dmp   6/2/2013 1:15:19 PM     UNEXPECTED_KERNEL_MODE_TRAP     0x0000007f      00000000`00000008       fffff880`009cecb0       00000000`0ea9fe20       fffff880`04c70398       nvlddmkm.sys    nvlddmkm.sys+1e1398                                     x64     ntoskrnl.exe+5a440                                      C:\Windows\Minidump\060213-8875-01.dmp  4       15      9200    298,320

4.8 Ghz at 1.47v. Moar volts, or is there maybe something else I can do?

I've caused a few other BSODs that weren't on the list in this guide, is there another more comprehensive list for overclocking, or no?


----------



## neofury

I believe there's an app posted in the OP that can explain each BSOD in greater detail.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neofury*
> 
> Just wanted to once again thank everyone for the help. Going to stick with Ultra LLC and now move over to offset mode to keep voltages down on idle. Using the guide as we speak to do that. Testing it out now. I also found out that I may have had heat issues due to some problems in my case, took out some fans that probably did more bad than good and popped a TY-143 in there for the time being just for fun. Seems the air flow helped. I also noticed 2 bent fins on my heatsink, straightened them out. Now I seem to not be spiking up as high anymore, but we'll see. Running a prime95 now as we speak, hopefully I don't crash. The voltage is only spiking up to 1.264 and not 1.272 which has me worried, maybe I did in fact need 1.272 to keep my OC stable.
> 
> Edit: Spoke too soon, it is in fact hitting 1.272 now as well. Seems identical to before only difference is I've only hit 80c on each core max so far where as before I'm positive I would've hit 85 already, remember at the end of my last 12hr run I had one core hit 93 lol.
> 
> Edit: One core did reach 90, it just took longer than usual this time.


Everyone needs to test different fan configurations in their rig to find the best temps. I am not sure people can just go by basic rules of fan layout. The objective of offset math is to end up with the same vCore while running Prime95 as when you had manual, so it looks like you are on the right track. Keeping testing temps closer to 80c for your 24/7 setting is a good goal, if possible.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurleyef*
> 
> Crashed after 23 hours custom blend. BSOD 0x7f
> 
> 4.8 Ghz at 1.47v. Moar volts, or is there maybe something else I can do?
> 
> I've caused a few other BSODs that weren't on the list in this guide, is there another more comprehensive list for overclocking, or no?


1.47v is quite high, what is your hottest max core temp during the Prime95 test?
I see 7f as more of a driver problem not an overclocking problem, and it would be usual to get a bsod 23 hours into Prime95, usually you get a stopped worker or a WHEA logger. Not saying it can't be oc related, but it seems like it could be something else.


----------



## neofury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Everyone needs to test different fan configurations in their rig to find the best temps. I am not sure people can just go by basic rules of fan layout. The objective of offset math is to end up with the same vCore while running Prime95 as when you had manual, so it looks like you are on the right track. Keeping testing temps closer to 80c for your 24/7 setting is a good goal, if possible.
> 1.47v is quite high, what is your hottest max core temp during the Prime95 test?
> I see 7f as more of a driver problem not an overclocking problem, and it would be usual to get a bsod 23 hours into Prime95, usually you get a stopped worker or a WHEA logger. Not saying it can't be oc related, but it seems like it could be something else.


Thanks. Yeah the reason I ordered the Phanteks and 3x TY-143's is because another thread on here showed that the Phanteks netted them 20c difference. I'm not expecting that much, but I figure by adding superior fans and 3 of them to the Phanteks, I should see at least 10c. Plus I'm using the stock TIM right now and switching to Arctic Silver 5, it may be an overrated TIM but whatever, next time maybe I'll get Tuniq instead or MX-4







I'm also changing the case too, to one that is a full tower with much better air flow, I should have it decked out in good fans too but I'm still considering even upgrading all of the case fans on my new case to Silverstone FM121-B's.

Noise is not really much of an issue for me as I play on a big screen and the case is far enough away, plus I either use surround or a headset. I'm probably even going to be installing an air conditioner in this room which would be much louder than any PC could get barring a delta setup







I know people will say it's a waste of $ to get 1-2c here or there but it's just the type of person I am, when I get into something I go big. Eventually maybe I'll try my hand at water cooling but I'd like to see how far air can take me first.


----------



## hurleyef

BlueScreenView. Excellent program, it's what I'm using. It doesn't really tell me much about what to do to fix the issue though.

This one looks like maybe it's an nvidia issue and not an intel one. Or I just really want to call my oc stable and not try to fiddle with settings and set up another 24hr prime95 run.


----------



## rpg711

I've got a pretty weird chip. I can stabilize it at 4.5ghz @ 1.205vcore. When I moved up to 4.6ghz I needed to give it 1.245vcore to stabilize it.

I'm trying to push towards 4.7ghz and it's proving to be rather nerveracking... my vcore is set at 1.315 in UEFI and is reading 1.328 on CPUZ... max temp 87C

My last 3 BSODs during my custom prime95 stresstesting were 0x00000101, 0x0000001a, 0x0000003b which would appear to denote that I've got to keep on raising vcore, right?

A tad scary, I think I'm maxing my chip's potential at 4.7 oh no


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rpg711*
> 
> I've got a pretty weird chip. I can stabilize it at 4.5ghz @ 1.205vcore. When I moved up to 4.6ghz I needed to give it 1.245vcore to stabilize it.
> 
> I'm trying to push towards 4.7ghz and it's proving to be rather nerveracking... my vcore is set at 1.315 in UEFI and is reading 1.328 on CPUZ... max temp 87C
> 
> My last 3 BSODs during my custom prime95 stresstesting were 0x00000101, 0x0000001a, 0x0000003b which would appear to denote that I've got to keep on raising vcore, right?
> 
> A tad scary, I think I'm maxing my chip's potential at 4.7 oh no


What is weird about it? My chips needed .060 more in voltage to go up multipliers. All chips are different but for me to go from your 4.5 and 1.205v to 4.7, I would need about 1.325v. So trying slightly higher vCore would make sense.

That is assuming you were 24/7 stable at 4.5/1.205v with zero WHEA, zero instabilities, and a lengthy Prime95 run.


----------



## rpg711

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> What is weird about it? My chips needed .060 more in voltage to go up multipliers. All chips are different but for me to go from your 4.5 and 1.205v to 4.7, I would need about 1.325v. So trying slightly higher vCore would make sense.
> 
> That is assuming you were 24/7 stable at 4.5/1.205v with zero WHEA, zero instabilities, and a lengthy Prime95 run.


Dunno, the .5vcore jumps are quickly sending me towards my maximum possible OC, 48 would probably not be feasible on this chip unless I wanted to scramble some eggs








Yeah [email protected] was stable

Well, guess the lid's gotta come off


----------



## hurleyef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> 1.47v is quite high, what is your hottest max core temp during the Prime95 test?


Yeah, I really don't want to go any higher than that. My hottest core peaked at 88c, which is a little hotter than I'd like, but I can live with it. I'm planning on building out a custom loop some time in the next few months, so that would be knocked down a bit when I do.


----------



## neofury

Bahh having to offset to the higher of the two VID numbers now. Just got a BSOD to increase vcore. What's better, having a constant vcore of 1.255 that spikes up to 1.264-1.272 during load, or having a constant vcore of the lowest possible but that spikes all the way up to 1.28 during load? I figure having the vcore lower during idle still makes more sense, even if for some reason during load I need to increase it by 0.008, but I just find it weird because using offset I was getting 1.272 which is what I got during my stable 12 hour prime run, I'd have to imagine it should have worked here too.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rpg711*
> 
> Dunno, the .5vcore jumps are quickly sending me towards my maximum possible OC, 48 would probably not be feasible on this chip unless I wanted to scramble some eggs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah [email protected] was stable
> 
> Well, guess the lid's gotta come off


You have a good chip, plenty out there need more than 1.3v for 4.5. Most all non delidded Ivy chips hit the temp wall first, so that always keeps us limited. Then with delidding, a good chip, and good cooling the voltage limit kicks in. As I posted, I would need at least 1.325v for 4.7 on that chip, but before delidding one of my chips was so bad I couldn't go past 1.29v without temps going crazy.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurleyef*
> 
> Yeah, I really don't want to go any higher than that. My hottest core peaked at 88c, which is a little hotter than I'd like, but I can live with it. I'm planning on building out a custom loop some time in the next few months, so that would be knocked down a bit when I do.


Officially you are supposed to be ok with 88c and 1.47v but that would make me a tad nervous personally. You could always drop one multiplier for 24/7 then use 4.8 for benching and such. It is really up to you, and how long you will keep the chip.

Making it 23 hours, then having what may be an unrelated driver issue means you could be reasonably stable there. Depends what you use your computer for, but if it non critical uses then using it for a week or two and testing all your programs while looking for WHEA or instabilities should be good enough.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neofury*
> 
> Bahh having to offset to the higher of the two VID numbers now. Just got a BSOD to increase vcore. What's better, having a constant vcore of 1.255 that spikes up to 1.264-1.272 during load, or having a constant vcore of the lowest possible but that spikes all the way up to 1.28 during load? I figure having the vcore lower during idle still makes more sense, even if for some reason during load I need to increase it by 0.008, but I just find it weird because using offset I was getting 1.272 which is what I got during my stable 12 hour prime run, I'd have to imagine it should have worked here too.


Keep testing and see what you actually need to get it stable. There are people who do the offset math correctly but still need a notch or two higher vCore when switching to offset. That is why I do another round of testing after switching to offset.


----------



## rpg711

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> You have a good chip, plenty out there need more than 1.3v for 4.5. Most all non delidded Ivy chips hit the temp wall first, so that always keeps us limited. Then with delidding, a good chip, and good cooling the voltage limit kicks in. As I posted, I would need at least 1.325v for 4.7 on that chip, but before delidding one of my chips was so bad I couldn't go past 1.29v without temps going crazy.


Well, I think I've stabilized it with 1.315, it's been running p95 for a couple hours now... max temp 89C. I haven't heard any explosions or seen any sparks either









Well this is it for lid-on. Given the fact that my temps are so reasonable, is it just because my TIM spacing on the IHS is good, or could it also just be due to my chip handling the higher voltages better? It's probably a combination of the two, huh... probably won't see as drastic a temp drop from delidding then.


----------



## neofury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> There are people who do the offset math correctly but still need a notch or two higher vCore when switching to offset. That is why I do another round of testing after switching to offset.


I'm giving it another round as we speak







I've already hit 91 on one core yikes.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rpg711*
> 
> Well, I think I've stabilized it with 1.315, it's been running p95 for a couple hours now... max temp 89C. I haven't heard any explosions or seen any sparks either
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well this is it for lid-on. Given the fact that my temps are so reasonable, is it just because my TIM spacing on the IHS is good, or could it also just be due to my chip handling the higher voltages better? It's probably a combination of the two, huh... probably won't see as drastic a temp drop from delidding then.


I had 88c with 1.35v and 4.7 before delidding on my good temp chip, the other couldn't go over 1.29v without going well into the 90s. Your chip has good voltages, and no matter what you will see a significant drop in temps with delidding if you do everything right and use a liquid metal TIM on the die.

I got a much bigger temp drop on one chip vs the other obviously, but I would guess you could get at least 10c, hopefully closer to 20c. The guys who say they got 25 or 30c had bad temp chips to begin with.


----------



## neofury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> I had 88c with 1.35v and 4.7 before delidding on my good temp chip, the other couldn't go over 1.29v without going well into the 90s. Your chip has good voltages, and no matter what you will see a significant drop in temps with delidding if you do everything right and use a liquid metal TIM on the die.
> 
> I got a much bigger temp drop on one chip vs the other obviously, but I would guess you could get at least 10c, hopefully closer to 20c. The guys who say they got 25 or 30c had bad temp chips to begin with.


Personally I find my chip must be a bad temp chip. The cores are like 7-9c difference from highest to lowest under load, and I'm using a 212+ on it and hitting above 90 on a core or two! This is with only 1.25+ and ultra LLC. I'm sure plenty of people can do 1.3 and not hit 90c


----------



## rpg711

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neofury*
> 
> Personally I find my chip must be a bad temp chip. The cores are like 7-9c difference from highest to lowest under load, and I'm using a 212+ on it and hitting above 90 on a core or two! This is with only 1.25+ and ultra LLC. I'm sure plenty of people can do 1.3 and not hit 90c


Well I'm doing that right now with 1.315vcore and hitting 89c max using a dh14


----------



## Karac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Not very games/programs are like Prime95 where all your cores get maxed out. Usually a game/program doesn't use all the cores so some will jump around more than others causing a lot of fluctuations in your reported speed.


Sorry if I keep asking questions and if it sounds dumb, but if I force my CPU to go at its maximum clock (4.2gHz for me) all the time (only while gaming of course), should I see an increase in performance or doesn't really matter?


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neofury*
> 
> Personally I find my chip must be a bad temp chip. The cores are like 7-9c difference from highest to lowest under load, and I'm using a 212+ on it and hitting above 90 on a core or two! This is with only 1.25+ and ultra LLC. I'm sure plenty of people can do 1.3 and not hit 90c


My temps were with good case cooling, and an H100i at the time. Your 212+ isn't up to the task of taking on the heat fury of this thing we call Ivy. Max temp differences of less than 10c between cores is fine. Even after delidding and applying TIM perfectly you will still have at least 4-6c differences.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rpg711*
> 
> Well I'm doing that right now with 1.315vcore and hitting 89c max using a dh14


Off with its head!
Only if you really want to of course. Nothing is risk free.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karac*
> 
> Sorry if I keep asking questions and if it sounds dumb, but if I force my CPU to go at its maximum clock (4.2gHz for me) all the time (only while gaming of course), should I see an increase in performance or doesn't really matter?


There are no dumb questions in this thread, ask away.
You will see no difference. If you disable Speedstep, go to fixed voltage vs. offset, and disable core parking you would see no difference in real life. Therefore there is no reason to do those things unless you are a max overclocker looking to get a little higher in some benchmark and even then it may or may not help.


----------



## neofury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rpg711*
> 
> Well I'm doing that right now with 1.315vcore and hitting 89c max using a dh14


If I can keep it under 90c with 1.315v once I get my better cooler I'll be happy. I'm hoping I can do that because I figure then I'll be able to hit 4.8 or 4.9 stable, and for me under 90c is fine for now because games won't come close to pushing my cpu the way Prime95 does, I just want to get stable 12 hours with 4.8 to 5.0ghz under 90c with under 1.4v. Preferably less volts even. Not sure it'll be possible but if heat is the only issue and my CPU can clock well enough with low volts I'll likely delid it.

Edit: For reference, right now I had to up my offset to the higher of the two numbers I had based on the vcore minus VID math, and I'm mostly still staying at 1.272 under load and I'm getting 86-92-90-84 after 1.5 hours prime95 using 90% ram. I don't remember if I linked this thread earlier but as you can see from it the 212+ got wrecked by the other coolers:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1289884/finished-assassin-vs-nh-d14-vs-phanteks-vs-cm-v8-vs-hyper-612-vs-hyper-212

I'm hoping I get similar results to this guy but I'm not holding my breath


----------



## Zboy

finally got around to overclocking my cpu - first time overclocking too. i followed this guide, going straight for a multiplier of 45 and voltage of 1.2. ran into zero issues after 8 hours of prime95 (would've been 12, but i woke up and couldn't go back to sleep with the jet engine running lol). i'm on a 3570k / asus p8z77-i deluxe / phanteks ph-tc14pe. throughout the testing, temps would bottom out in the low 70s and peak in the high 80s/low 90s which i thought was weird, but it's stable so whatever.

is there anything else i should try to do now? if it makes a difference, i keep my comp running nearly 24/7

also, is there any reason why it says to leave virtualization technology off? i occasionally run a vm so i'd rather leave it on if there isn't an issue with that


----------



## SPiiTFiiRE88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> There are chips out there with VID over 1.3, there are not a lot, but it is not very rare or anything. Chips with a high VID have a problem with offset and low overclocks. As Chunin posted it is not a problem with load voltge it is a problem with idle voltage. You would have such a negative offset that it causes problems.
> 
> If 1.15v is good for 4.2, then 1.27v or so is my guess for 4.4. Try that and see what the minimum vCore is you need for 4.4, then the offset math will not cause trouble at idle. It is not that the offset math doesn't work for your 4.2, it is just that you were unlucky with a high VID which prevents the use of offset at low ocs. As TD posted, nothing wrong with manual for a low OC if you want to stay there.
> 
> Welcome to OCN by the way. Make sure your temps are ok before moving to higher voltages. Here is how to get your rig in your posts:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1258253/how-to-put-your-rig-in-your-sig
> 
> Here is what you want to read to get familiar with the site, number five would be of interest for Totally Dubbed's useful videos, and our guide here in the first post.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1164692/overclock-net-site-features-and-explanations


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> There are chips out there with VID over 1.3, there are not a lot, but it is not very rare or anything. Chips with a high VID have a problem with offset and low overclocks. As Chunin posted it is not a problem with load voltge it is a problem with idle voltage. You would have such a negative offset that it causes problems.
> 
> If 1.15v is good for 4.2, then 1.27v or so is my guess for 4.4. Try that and see what the minimum vCore is you need for 4.4, then the offset math will not cause trouble at idle. It is not that the offset math doesn't work for your 4.2, it is just that you were unlucky with a high VID which prevents the use of offset at low ocs. As TD posted, nothing wrong with manual for a low OC if you want to stay there.
> 
> Welcome to OCN by the way. Make sure your temps are ok before moving to higher voltages. Here is how to get your rig in your posts:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1258253/how-to-put-your-rig-in-your-sig
> 
> Here is what you want to read to get familiar with the site, number five would be of interest for Totally Dubbed's useful videos, and our guide here in the first post.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1164692/overclock-net-site-features-and-explanations


Thanks for the info, I have taken onboard what Dubbed said and I am keeping it on manual for now but I am going to move it upto 4.4 ghz in the next couple of days and see if I can get it stable using offset mode.

Cheers for the site info I will be looking into it!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SPiiTFiiRE88*
> 
> Thanks for the info, I have taken onboard what Dubbed said and I am keeping it on manual for now but I am going to move it upto 4.4 ghz in the next couple of days and see if I can get it stable using offset mode.
> 
> Cheers for the site info I will be looking into it!


might as well go for 4.5ghz bro - nice rounder number haha








Start from 1.25v @ 4.5ghz, and "move your way up" if needs be.

EDIT:
On another note - I'm completely baffled - a Guy PM'ed me on Youtube, and at first I thought he hadn't enabled a settings, however it seems as if his board is "locked"?
Anyone have any pointers?

Here is what he sent to me:


Spoiler: PM



Wassup totallydubbed,

So i wanted to OC my cpu to 4.5ghz but i have a slight problem. I cannot get to manual in the ai tweaker. Hear me out, i know it sounds really stupid i cannot do something so amazingly simple but when i go to my BioS then go to ai tweaker. There is only one option in the ai tweaker tab. And that is System Level up. When i click the dropdown thing it only shows like intel 3.8 blah blah, and there is no manual option.

I really need help in this as its been bothering me for a long time now and its really pissing me off.

I do have ai suite ii and the other **** that comes with it.I know that ai suite ii is **** but i just keep it. I have coretemp,cpu-z,prime95.

Sooo shd i uninstall ai suite ii?
How do i fix the prob in the BioS?[No manual option in ai tweaker]

mobo: p8z77-m Pro
Computer Model : asus rog cg 8480





Spoiler: 2nd PM



ahhhh i dunno really,i can't/dunno how to change multi to 45.
I guess i could show you some screenshots of my bios.

[SCREENSHOTS]

Advanced\CPU Configuration.

http://prntscr.com/17xjc8

Ai Tweaker

http://prntscr.com/17xj9e

I really dont know XD


----------



## rpg711

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> EDIT:
> On another note - I'm completely baffled - a Guy PM'ed me on Youtube, and at first I thought he hadn't enabled a settings, however it seems as if his board is "locked"?
> Anyone have any pointers?
> 
> Here is what he sent to me:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: PM
> 
> 
> 
> Wassup totallydubbed,
> 
> So i wanted to OC my cpu to 4.5ghz but i have a slight problem. I cannot get to manual in the ai tweaker. Hear me out, i know it sounds really stupid i cannot do something so amazingly simple but when i go to my BioS then go to ai tweaker. There is only one option in the ai tweaker tab. And that is System Level up. When i click the dropdown thing it only shows like intel 3.8 blah blah, and there is no manual option.
> 
> I really need help in this as its been bothering me for a long time now and its really pissing me off.
> 
> I do have ai suite ii and the other **** that comes with it.I know that ai suite ii is **** but i just keep it. I have coretemp,cpu-z,prime95.
> 
> Sooo shd i uninstall ai suite ii?
> How do i fix the prob in the BioS?[No manual option in ai tweaker]
> 
> mobo: p8z77-m Pro
> Computer Model : asus rog cg 8480
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 2nd PM
> 
> 
> 
> ahhhh i dunno really,i can't/dunno how to change multi to 45.
> I guess i could show you some screenshots of my bios.
> 
> [SCREENSHOTS]
> 
> Advanced\CPU Configuration.
> 
> http://prntscr.com/17xjc8
> 
> Ai Tweaker
> 
> http://prntscr.com/17xj9e
> 
> I really dont know XD


I'm going to guess that it's because he bought an asus made PC so his board is locked.

Probably nothing he can do about that. Funny that anyone would put a 3770k in a board with locked firmware tho


----------



## Chunin

So i googled that motherboard and found a review with pictures of the BIOS and it looks normal: http://www.hardocp.com/images/articles/1343294878BWI38mBtwq_3_3_l.gif

I didnt see he bought a prebuilt PC so googled that and this is what i got from the official Asus ROG site:

Instant 4-core CPU overclocking and DEFCON indicator

Dominate the battlefield with one-click Turbo Gear overclocking, which allows users to dynamically overclock the CG8480's Intel® Core™ i7-3770K processor without the need to reboot. The CG8480 instantly overclocks its 4-core to three different modes, while the DEFCON indicator and bottom grill lighting shows system readiness with blue and red LED lights.

- Startup mode: ROG logo + bottom grill lights up blue, with the CPU overclocked to 3.8GHz

- Turbo Gear mode: ROG logo + bottom grill lights up red, with the CPU overclocked to 4.0GHz

- Turbo Gear extreme mode: ROG logo + bottom grill lights up red, with the CPU overclocked to 4.2GHz


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zboy*
> 
> finally got around to overclocking my cpu - first time overclocking too. i followed this guide, going straight for a multiplier of 45 and voltage of 1.2. ran into zero issues after 8 hours of prime95 (would've been 12, but i woke up and couldn't go back to sleep with the jet engine running lol). i'm on a 3570k / asus p8z77-i deluxe / phanteks ph-tc14pe. throughout the testing, temps would bottom out in the low 70s and peak in the high 80s/low 90s which i thought was weird, but it's stable so whatever.
> 
> is there anything else i should try to do now? if it makes a difference, i keep my comp running nearly 24/7
> 
> also, is there any reason why it says to leave virtualization technology off? i occasionally run a vm so i'd rather leave it on if there isn't an issue with that


Careful of the temps, getting into the 90s is a little high.

Is 1.2v the only thing you tried? If so you would want to find the lowest vCore you can for whatever multiplier you are trying to get stable. It takes a really good chip, but they can do 4.5 for lower than 1.2v. After finding the lowest vCore we usually switch to offset voltage.

There are some things, per Swag our guide creator, which virtualization can conflict with so he has it recommended as disabled. You can, of course, enable it and see if that causes any problems. Most don't use/need it so that is why it shows enabled, but no reason you can't try with it enabled.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rpg711*
> 
> I'm going to guess that it's because he bought an asus made PC so his board is locked.
> 
> Probably nothing he can do about that. Funny that anyone would put a 3770k in a board with locked firmware tho


haha yup - but that's ASUS for you
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunin*
> 
> So i googled that motherboard and found a review with pictures of the BIOS and it looks normal: http://www.hardocp.com/images/articles/1343294878BWI38mBtwq_3_3_l.gif
> 
> I didnt see he bought a prebuilt PC so googled that and this is what i got from the official Asus ROG site:
> 
> Instant 4-core CPU overclocking and DEFCON indicator
> 
> Dominate the battlefield with one-click Turbo Gear overclocking, which allows users to dynamically overclock the CG8480's Intel® Core™ i7-3770K processor without the need to reboot. The CG8480 instantly overclocks its 4-core to three different modes, while the DEFCON indicator and bottom grill lighting shows system readiness with blue and red LED lights.
> 
> - Startup mode: ROG logo + bottom grill lights up blue, with the CPU overclocked to 3.8GHz
> 
> - Turbo Gear mode: ROG logo + bottom grill lights up red, with the CPU overclocked to 4.0GHz
> 
> - Turbo Gear extreme mode: ROG logo + bottom grill lights up red, with the CPU overclocked to 4.2GHz


Thanks for the info +repped


----------



## neofury

Regarding that guy who said his multiplier is locked, I had a glitch where mine suddenly locked on my too. I hit F5 to reset back to optimized settings and started from scratch, it then unlocked my multiplier and allowed me to set it again.


----------



## gdubc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neofury*
> 
> Regarding that guy who said his multiplier is locked, I had a glitch where mine suddenly locked on my too. I hit F5 to reset back to optimized settings and started from scratch, it then unlocked my multiplier and allowed me to set it again.


You guys are probably all having the same problem I had were you just have to change the setting in the CPU screen to auto before it will let you change the multiplier on the other screen.


----------



## SPiiTFiiRE88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> might as well go for 4.5ghz bro - nice rounder number haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Start from 1.25v @ 4.5ghz, and "move your way up" if needs be.
> 
> EDIT:
> On another note - I'm completely baffled - a Guy PM'ed me on Youtube, and at first I thought he hadn't enabled a settings, however it seems as if his board is "locked"?
> Anyone have any pointers?
> 
> Here is what he sent to me:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: PM
> 
> 
> 
> Wassup totallydubbed,
> 
> So i wanted to OC my cpu to 4.5ghz but i have a slight problem. I cannot get to manual in the ai tweaker. Hear me out, i know it sounds really stupid i cannot do something so amazingly simple but when i go to my BioS then go to ai tweaker. There is only one option in the ai tweaker tab. And that is System Level up. When i click the dropdown thing it only shows like intel 3.8 blah blah, and there is no manual option.
> 
> I really need help in this as its been bothering me for a long time now and its really pissing me off.
> 
> I do have ai suite ii and the other **** that comes with it.I know that ai suite ii is **** but i just keep it. I have coretemp,cpu-z,prime95.
> 
> Sooo shd i uninstall ai suite ii?
> How do i fix the prob in the BioS?[No manual option in ai tweaker]
> 
> mobo: p8z77-m Pro
> Computer Model : asus rog cg 8480
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 2nd PM
> 
> 
> 
> ahhhh i dunno really,i can't/dunno how to change multi to 45.
> I guess i could show you some screenshots of my bios.
> 
> [SCREENSHOTS]
> 
> Advanced\CPU Configuration.
> 
> http://prntscr.com/17xjc8
> 
> Ai Tweaker
> 
> http://prntscr.com/17xj9e
> 
> I really dont know XD


haha I might just do that, would it be safe to have 4.5 ghz as a 24/7 overclock as long as your 100% stable?


----------



## hurleyef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SPiiTFiiRE88*
> 
> haha I might just do that, would it be safe to have 4.5 ghz as a 24/7 overclock as long as your 100% stable?


Assuming that it is stable, not too hot, and under 1.5v, you should be fine for 24/7. For temps, it should be around 85c (tjmax - 20c) or less while stress testing. Anything above 90c is probably not good.


----------



## SPiiTFiiRE88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurleyef*
> 
> Assuming that it is stable, not too hot, and under 1.5v, you should be fine for 24/7. For temps, it should be around 85c (tjmax - 20c) or less while stress testing. Anything above 90c is probably not good.


Ok thanks, I will get crakin' with it now


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SPiiTFiiRE88*
> 
> haha I might just do that, would it be safe to have 4.5 ghz as a 24/7 overclock as long as your 100% stable?


As LONG as your temps are under 95c under full 100% load (ie folding or P95) - then you can go as high as 6.8GHZ if you want








Do remember 1.55v, is the "safety limit" we ASSUME for longevity in chips.
So basically:
If you can run it at say 1.45v, under 95c - you'll ALWAYS be good to go.

In my case I'm at 4.5ghz @ 1.27v


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SPiiTFiiRE88*
> 
> haha I might just do that, would it be safe to have 4.5 ghz as a 24/7 overclock as long as your 100% stable?


TD summed it up for you, but just wanted to point out that nothing is 100% stable. Look at how many problems, crashes, and bsod people get without ever overclocking their machine.

There are only levels of stability. For the gamer who doesn't care, a few hours of Prime95 is enough. For the average person, who is doing non critical work, 12 hours of Prime95 is recommended, and for stability hounds multiple 24 hour Prime95 runs plus 24 hours of XTU and any other test they can do.

For all of us, we need to use the machine for a week trying every program/game we have to make sure everything works without issue and we don't get and WHEA errors (Event Viewer>Apps and services>Microsoft>Windows>Kernel-WHEA>Errors there should be nothing in that folder).

I am more conservative with my temps because I run over 1.4v 24/7 and electromigration (degradation of your chip) is increased with heat and voltage. Thus more voltage means you should have better temps. I have also seen an oc be stable at 75c but not at 95c with the exact same settings.


----------



## Ghostrider5666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neofury*
> 
> Regarding that guy who said his multiplier is locked, I had a glitch where mine suddenly locked on my too. I hit F5 to reset back to optimized settings and started from scratch, it then unlocked my multiplier and allowed me to set it again.


I have a problem my turbo ratio mode is gone, Asus told me I need a new BIOS Chip and my multiplier only goes to 35 or Auto.I tried to flash the BIOS with ASUS EZ Flash 2 in BIOS but still the same.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghostrider5666*
> 
> I have a problem my turbo ratio mode is gone, Asus told me I need a new BIOS Chip and my multiplier only goes to 35 or Auto.I tried to flash the BIOS with ASUS EZ Flash 2 in BIOS but still the same.


My friend said to me: "why doesn't he just flash the bios chip"
Has a point. One could also do that, although how far that goes with warranties (not like Asus are good with warranties in the first place...







) but still.


----------



## Ghostrider5666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> My friend said to me: "why doesn't he just flash the bios chip"
> Has a point. One could also do that, although how far that goes with warranties (not like Asus are good with warranties in the first place...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) but still.


?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Look up flashing the bios chip (rewriting it)
Probably voids warranty.
Also if you have a pre built pc, with a lock board, it should be possible to flash that board's bios, in order to unlock it, legitimately


----------



## rpg711

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Look up flashing the bios chip (rewriting it)
> Probably voids warranty.
> Also if you have a pre built pc, with a lock board, it should be possible to flash that board's bios, in order to unlock it, legitimately


Well I'd say more the firmware and then having a bios/uefi with the multiplier fields enabled
But I wouldn't do that unless there is already pre-modded firmware with the lock removed, and even then the firmware could just not have the functionality to actually increase the multiplier past what turbo allows, that wouldn't be that far a stretch considering what oems do to lock their systems down.


----------



## Zboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Zboy*
> 
> finally got around to overclocking my cpu - first time overclocking too. i followed this guide, going straight for a multiplier of 45 and voltage of 1.2. ran into zero issues after 8 hours of prime95 (would've been 12, but i woke up and couldn't go back to sleep with the jet engine running lol). i'm on a 3570k / asus p8z77-i deluxe / phanteks ph-tc14pe. throughout the testing, temps would bottom out in the low 70s and peak in the high 80s/low 90s which i thought was weird, but it's stable so whatever.
> 
> is there anything else i should try to do now? if it makes a difference, i keep my comp running nearly 24/7
> 
> also, is there any reason why it says to leave virtualization technology off? i occasionally run a vm so i'd rather leave it on if there isn't an issue with that
> 
> 
> 
> Careful of the temps, getting into the 90s is a little high.
> 
> Is 1.2v the only thing you tried? If so you would want to find the lowest vCore you can for whatever multiplier you are trying to get stable. It takes a really good chip, but they can do 4.5 for lower than 1.2v. After finding the lowest vCore we usually switch to offset voltage.
> 
> There are some things, per Swag our guide creator, which virtualization can conflict with so he has it recommended as disabled. You can, of course, enable it and see if that causes any problems. Most don't use/need it so that is why it shows enabled, but no reason you can't try with it enabled.
Click to expand...

thanks. i tried 1.1 V after reading this but i got a "Prime95 has stopped working" error after an hour. checked my logs and i saw error id 19. would've been cool to see it stable at that voltage but oh well







going at 1.125 V for 2 1/2 hours and the temps are much better, consistently sitting in the mid - low 70s. 2 of the cores haven't even reached 80 C on their max temp yet - and it's worth mentioning that this is on a warm summer day in hawaii, while my testing yesterday was done at night with a cooler ambient temp. i'm pretty surprised at how easily the cpu temps react to a slight change in voltage


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zboy*
> 
> thanks. i tried 1.1 V after reading this but i got a "Prime95 has stopped working" error after an hour. checked my logs and i saw error id 19. would've been cool to see it stable at that voltage but oh well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> going at 1.25 V for 2 1/2 hours and the temps are much better, consistently sitting in the mid - low 70s. 2 of the cores haven't even reached 80 C on their max temp yet - and it's worth mentioning that this is on a warm summer day in hawaii, while my testing yesterday was done with a cooler ambient temp. i'm pretty surprised at how easily the cpu temps react to a slight change in voltage


I am not sure where you are at this point. You said 1.2v was good for 8 hours of Prime95 for 4.5, and that 1.1v was not enough. That makes sense, but I am not sure why you are at 1.25v now. Did you move up to 4.6? Every notch up in voltage will raise your temps, and Ivy get hot, that is why it usually takes delidding to go from being temp limited to voltage limited.


----------



## Zboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Zboy*
> 
> thanks. i tried 1.1 V after reading this but i got a "Prime95 has stopped working" error after an hour. checked my logs and i saw error id 19. would've been cool to see it stable at that voltage but oh well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> going at 1.25 V for 2 1/2 hours and the temps are much better, consistently sitting in the mid - low 70s. 2 of the cores haven't even reached 80 C on their max temp yet - and it's worth mentioning that this is on a warm summer day in hawaii, while my testing yesterday was done with a cooler ambient temp. i'm pretty surprised at how easily the cpu temps react to a slight change in voltage
> 
> 
> 
> I am not sure where you are at this point. You said 1.2v was good for 8 hours of Prime95 for 4.5, and that 1.1v was not enough. That makes sense, but I am not sure why you are at 1.25v now. Did you move up to 4.6? Every notch up in voltage will raise your temps, and Ivy get hot, that is why it usually takes delidding to go from being temp limited to voltage limited.
Click to expand...

whoops, i meant to say that i'm testing 1.125 V, not 1.25. and i know, i'm just surprised that a change of .075 V can alter the temps so much


----------



## SPiiTFiiRE88

Thanks for the info again dubbed and oldman, I have a small issue where when I go to change my settings from 24. ghz to 4.5 ghz it doesn't seem to register the change in coretemp/CPU-Z, it registers the voltage change as I am starting from 1.250 but it seems to be stuck on my previous overclock speed of 4.2ghz but in my bios it says 4.5ghz, anyone had this problem?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SPiiTFiiRE88*
> 
> Thanks for the info again dubbed and oldman, I have a small issue where when I go to change my settings from 24. ghz to 4.5 ghz it doesn't seem to register the change in coretemp/CPU-Z, it registers the voltage change as I am starting from 1.250 but it seems to be stuck on my previous overclock speed of 4.2ghz but in my bios it says 4.5ghz, anyone had this problem?


yup people have had this problem.
Usually bios related.
You might have to just reflash the bios, with the latest bios (via ai suite 2)


----------



## rss013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SPiiTFiiRE88*
> 
> Thanks for the info again dubbed and oldman, I have a small issue where when I go to change my settings from 24. ghz to 4.5 ghz it doesn't seem to register the change in coretemp/CPU-Z, it registers the voltage change as I am starting from 1.250 but it seems to be stuck on my previous overclock speed of 4.2ghz but in my bios it says 4.5ghz, anyone had this problem?


Yes i had this problem aswell, updating the bios seem to fix the problem
Edit. ^ sry Totally Dubbed was faster


----------



## SPiiTFiiRE88

Cheers guys, I will do this later and let you know how the 4.5 ghz overclock goes


----------



## SPiiTFiiRE88

Guys do you think I am OK going up to a 4.5ghz overclock with my mobo & specs, I have just added it to my sig. Cheers


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SPiiTFiiRE88*
> 
> Guys do you think I am OK going up to a 4.5ghz overclock with my mobo & specs, I have just added it to my sig. Cheers


yup totally fine.
Only one you should care about is:
-CPU
-Cooler

And you are fine on both accounts.
Just don't let it exceed 1.55v nor 95c


----------



## hurleyef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SPiiTFiiRE88*
> 
> Thanks for the info again dubbed and oldman, I have a small issue where when I go to change my settings from 24. ghz to 4.5 ghz it doesn't seem to register the change in coretemp/CPU-Z, it registers the voltage change as I am starting from 1.250 but it seems to be stuck on my previous overclock speed of 4.2ghz but in my bios it says 4.5ghz, anyone had this problem?


I've had this issue. To resolve it, you can save your overclock, then activate the auto-overclock feature, then reload your saved overclock. That's always worked for me, and then you don't lose your settings. If that doesn't work, you can save your settings to a usb flash drive before reflashing your bios, so that you don't have to reset everything manually.


----------



## neofury

Good idea. Once I do get something stable after 12 hours prime 95, I always make a profile for it in my bios. It has saved me a lot of pain a few times already









Out of curiosity if I were to upgrade my p8z77-v Pro to one of the higher end maximus boards, outside of a few features would it help overclocking at all? You always see these boards with OC Formula etc as if it helps I was just wondering if anyone has ever seen a benefit in upgrading for OCing.


----------



## Chunin

The P8Z77-V PRO already is a high end motheboard, if anything youll get similar results or just a couple Mhz more if you touch the BCLK.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neofury*
> 
> Good idea. Once I do get something stable after 12 hours prime 95, I always make a profile for it in my bios. It has saved me a lot of pain a few times already
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out of curiosity if I were to upgrade my p8z77-v Pro to one of the higher end maximus boards, outside of a few features would it help overclocking at all? You always see these boards with OC Formula etc as if it helps I was just wondering if anyone has ever seen a benefit in upgrading for OCing.


Saving bios profiles is always a good idea when flashing the same bios, but you also want to save screen shots since when you switch to a new bios you lose all your saved profiles.

Your chips needs what it needs, a better board will not really change that. However, better mobos can be more consistent and precise with regard to voltages. At first I had a less expensive Asus mobo, had some issues with it in regard to voltage accuracy. I returned it for an ROG Asus and liked it enough that I bought another for my second rig.

The higher end mobos will also give you a few more advanced options with ocing and ram settings, but those only help if you really know what you are doing. Many people have used this guide with everything from an inexpensive Asus mobo to the most expensive one, and they all work.

From everything I have read, I would recommend an ROG mobo or a good Gigabyte one. Some ASRock mobos have a tendency to be not very accurate in reporting their voltage. However, I wouldn't say anyone with an inexpensive Asus mobo is not going to be able to oc their chip.


----------



## Zboy

found a low vcore. what's next?


----------



## Chunin

Switch to offset if you havent already, go higher or just enjoy.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zboy*
> 
> found a low vcore. what's next?


That is a really good chip. But your limited cooling, and non delidded chip will keep you from going very far. You definitely have room to go to 4.6, and 4.7 would depend on how high of temps you are comfortable with.

I would try 4.6, I would guess something in the range of 1.17 to 1.185 should do it. Unless of course you just want to stick with 4.5, that is up to you.

Also, it would be a good idea to get your rig in your posts:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1258253/how-to-put-your-rig-in-your-sig


----------



## Chunin

I was about to correct you justanoldman because i somehow saw 1.20V there (at least thats what my eyes wanted to see) but then i went to double check and i saw the voltage... i run 1.128V for 4.2 Ghz... Thats really a golden chip right there if its stable apart from Prime 95.


----------



## hurleyef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zboy*
> 
> found a low vcore. what's next?


God I wish I had your chip. Mine needed like 1.27ish for 4.5, some need even more than that. You could go higher for sure, you have a lot of headroom. Just keep it below 90c and 1.55v. If you delidded, you could probably get 5GHz stable without much issue. Or you could stick with what you've got, which is a great oc on its own.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

You can keep going higher if you want, or stay at your given OC and enjoy the lower temps


----------



## Robbieboy

Yeah I'm on 1.280V for a 100% stable OC at 4.5Ghz...Wow enjoy Mate!!!









Thanks to this guy above me^^^^^^

Totally Dubbed....


----------



## Zboy

thanks everyone









i kinda feel dirty for asking this, but is there anything i should try that may increase the value of my cpu? it's cool to find out that i have a great chip, but the whole reason i finally decided to follow this guide was because i started "multitasking" recently, and i lag while doing so. i was hoping that overclocking would mitigate that a bit...but if i have a chip like this, why not try to sell it and get the real fix to my problem - more cores


----------



## neofury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunin*
> 
> The P8Z77-V PRO already is a high end motheboard, if anything youll get similar results or just a couple Mhz more if you touch the BCLK.


You think? When you see the price comparison between the pro and a maximus ROG V it sure doesn't seem that way. But I've had no complaints thus far with my pro aside from a glitch here or there.

Is BCLK even worth it?


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zboy*
> 
> thanks everyone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i kinda feel dirty for asking this, but is there anything i should try that may increase the value of my cpu? it's cool to find out that i have a great chip, but the whole reason i finally decided to follow this guide was because i started "multitasking" recently, and i lag while doing so. i was hoping that overclocking would mitigate that a bit...but if i have a chip like this, why not try to sell it and get the real fix to my problem - more cores


With Haswell just coming out, it is now probably not worth what it was. First thing to do is see how it goes at a little higher, you might try where you can stabilize 4.7 if your temps are ok trying.

I would classify a golden chip as something that can do 5.0 at closer to 1.3v, so while you appear to have a really good chip, it depends on how it does at higher multipliers.


----------



## Zboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Zboy*
> 
> thanks everyone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i kinda feel dirty for asking this, but is there anything i should try that may increase the value of my cpu? it's cool to find out that i have a great chip, but the whole reason i finally decided to follow this guide was because i started "multitasking" recently, and i lag while doing so. i was hoping that overclocking would mitigate that a bit...but if i have a chip like this, why not try to sell it and get the real fix to my problem - more cores
> 
> 
> 
> With Haswell just coming out, it is now probably not worth what it was. First thing to do is see how it goes at a little higher, you might try where you can stabilize 4.7 if your temps are ok trying.
> 
> I would classify a golden chip as something that can do 5.0 at closer to 1.3v, so while you appear to have a really good chip, it depends on how it does at higher multipliers.
Click to expand...

i understand. i'm just wondering if i could get around what i paid for it - my brother is going to san diego in a month so i could ask him to pick up a $220 3770k at MC. how much cash would i have to add on to afford that?

i...kind of want to keep this chip though lol. for now, i'll just enjoy it. i'll try playing around with 4.7


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zboy*
> 
> i understand. i'm just wondering if i could get around what i paid for it - my brother is going to san diego in a month so i could ask him to pick up a $220 3770k at MC. how much cash would i have to add on to afford that?
> 
> i...kind of want to keep this chip though lol. for now, i'll just enjoy it. i'll try playing around with 4.7


I haven't delt with much used equipment, so I couldn't really tell you what it is worth, and I don't know what you paid. But if it looks like it can do 5.0 at reasonable voltage there will be someone who would buy it. Problem is you need 35 rep to post it for sale here. I would do 4.7, take screen shots of everything, then if you want to sell it there are a few people we can ask.


----------



## Zboy

alright, thanks.

by the way, does anyone know why my keyboard doesn't work properly in the uefi? my '.' and '+' keys don't do what they're supposed to, so i can only type in whole numbers, and i can only increment downwards not upwards


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robbieboy*
> 
> Yeah I'm on 1.280V for a 100% stable OC at 4.5Ghz...Wow enjoy Mate!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to this guy above me^^^^^^
> 
> Totally Dubbed....


No probs


----------



## Curleyyy

So a few posts back I read that lowering your LLC percentage can lower temperature?

What I'm wondering is by how much; will it be a noticeable amount of more than five degrees?


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Curleyyy*
> 
> So a few posts back I read that lowering your LLC percentage can lower temperature?
> 
> What I'm wondering is by how much; will it be a noticeable amount of more than five degrees?


You can try to lower your LLC, but you will have to raise your voltage in bios to account for vdroop. Your chip will still need whatever in needs in terms of voltage when under load. You would have to test your mobo/chip combo to see if a lower LLC plus higher bios voltage helps or not. Lowering LLC doesn't help me with temps, another reason I stayed with Ultra High.


----------



## SPiiTFiiRE88

Ok so I am now at 4.5 ghz, 75 degrees Max temps on prime 95 and volts are at 1.280v, prime has ran for about 8 hours with no errors, I keep getting WHEA errors though, not very often, like every 30-45 mins, do I just keep increasing voltage or can I just ignore them as prime 95 has no errors?


----------



## Chunin

The WHEA errors mean you are on the verge of being stable but just not yet. You might not get crashes while running Prime 95 but it may happen during normal daily use like playing games or browsing the internet. To get rid of them usually a slight VCORE increase is enough.


----------



## SPiiTFiiRE88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunin*
> 
> The WHEA errors mean you are on the verge of being stable but just not yet. You might not get crashes while running Prime 95 but it may happen during normal daily use like playing games or browsing the internet. To get rid of them usually a slight VCORE increase is enough.


Ok cool I will bump it up slightly


----------



## Kyronn94

I'm getting an odd Prime95 issue when running the custom test suggested in the guide:

Min size - 8
Max size - 4096
Times to run - 15
Memory - 12000

'Cannot initialise FFT code, errcode = 1005'

I'm not exactly pushing the OC at the moment, I'm just trying to establish a base OC and go from there, so I'm currently at 4GHz at 1.1V on my 3570K.
The error occurred after about 9 hours.

I'm using the rig in my sig, but it needs to be updated







- Edit Sig is now correct!

Any ideas?

Edit: Temperatures have not exceeded 80 degrees on any cores.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kyronn94*
> 
> I'm getting an odd Prime95 issue when running the custom test suggested in the guide:
> 
> Min size - 8
> Max size - 4096
> Times to run - 15
> Memory - 12000
> 
> 'Cannot initialise FFT code, errcode = 1005'
> 
> I'm not exactly pushing the OC at the moment, I'm just trying to establish a base OC and go from there, so I'm currently at 4GHz at 1.1V on my 3570K.
> The error occurred after about 9 hours.
> 
> I'm using the rig in my sig, but it needs to be updated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Edit Sig is now correct!
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> Edit: Temperatures have not exceeded 80 degrees on any cores.


How much memory do you have on task manager when doing this?
You have to input the amount your have available - 90% of it.
Not 6GB or 16GB, as others have.


----------



## Kyronn94

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> How much memory do you have on task manager when doing this?
> You have to input the amount your have available - 90% of it.
> Not 6GB or 16GB, as others have.


Task Manager is currently at about 49%, with Prime95 still running on 3 cores, the error only occurred on worker #1

I found it odd that i typed in 12000 MB but it only ended up using about 4GB?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

How many GBs have you got on your system...?
Put in 90% of it on p95.
Also stop stress testing after any worker at any time stops working and up the vcore.
Please follow my videos on the op


----------



## Chunin

Is this the hammer method of delidding everyones been talking of?


----------



## SPiiTFiiRE88

When overclocking is it advise-able to up your voltage on your ram like Dubbed has done in his video? I have mine at 1.5v standard still and I keep getting WHEA errors no matter how much I up my CPU Vcore and I am starting to think maybe its the ram, would bumping it upto 1.55v help?


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SPiiTFiiRE88*
> 
> Ok so I am now at 4.5 ghz, 75 degrees Max temps on prime 95 and volts are at 1.280v, prime has ran for about 8 hours with no errors, I keep getting WHEA errors though, not very often, like every 30-45 mins, do I just keep increasing voltage or can I just ignore them as prime 95 has no errors?


We need to look for WHEA errors with our oc even when not running Prim95, sometimes games can cause them. It usually takes upping vCore a bit to fix them. Easiest thing to do is have a pop up window whenever one occurs.

Just go to the errors folder of Kernal-WHEA which is found under Applications and Services Logs->Microsoft->Windows, then click on "Attach Task to this custom view&#8230;" Then you can setup a popup box anytime one occurs.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunin*
> 
> Is this the hammer method of delidding everyones been talking of?


lol, reminds me of the movie Office Space.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SPiiTFiiRE88*
> 
> When overclocking is it advise-able to up your voltage on your ram like Dubbed has done in his video? I have mine at 1.5v standard still and I keep getting WHEA errors no matter how much I up my CPU Vcore and I am starting to think maybe its the ram, would bumping it upto 1.55v help?


Raising dram voltage might be necessary, but it is completely system dependent. Some might benefit from it, others will not. I don't recommend raising voltages just because, but I do recommend testing everything. If you are almost stable but not quite you can try going up .05 in dram voltage and test if it makes a difference, but I don't think people should raise it just to raise it without testing.


----------



## Kyronn94

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> How many GBs have you got on your system...?
> Put in 90% of it on p95.
> Also stop stress testing after any worker at any time stops working and up the vcore.
> Please follow my videos on the op


I've got 16GB or 2 x 8GB in the system
Prime95 seems incapable of using more than 4GB of RAM?

This is what I found odd, as it was not a worker failed error, which I have encountered before with older systems.
It was a Prime error, not a CPU error.
Either way I have increased the voltage and will test again.

Watching the videos now!


----------



## Chunin

Whats your version of Prime 95? Im using v27.9 and i can tell it use all of my ram if i wanted. Last time i tried to make it use 14.5 Gb before looking how much was available (less than 13 Gb was free at that time) and the whole system crashed lol. I could use the mouse to move the cursor around but thas it even CTRL-ALT-DEL didnt work had to hard reset it via the case button hehe.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kyronn94*
> 
> I've got 16GB or 2 x 8GB in the system
> Prime95 seems incapable of using more than 4GB of RAM?
> 
> This is what I found odd, as it was not a worker failed error, which I have encountered before with older systems.
> It was a Prime error, not a CPU error.
> Either way I have increased the voltage and will test again.
> 
> Watching the videos now!


Prime95 can use as much memory as you type in. I have 2x8gb as well and usually use a little over 13000 in the "Memory to use" box. Make sure you are using version 27.9 also.

As TD posted, you should shut down Prime95 and raise vCore anytime one of the Prime95 workers stop, you get a WHEA error, or you see any instability (like a program. It is a waste of time to continue testing if any of those things happen.

I also recommend not doing anything with the machine while stress testing, you can cause it to miss an error trap. It can also cause issues if you have scheduled tasks, like a virus scan, kick in while running the stress test.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

If prime can't handle the ram..it might mean that your ram is faulty too...


----------



## Zboy

whea errors without bsods or anything means the oc is close to stable, right? well i tried a multi of 47 @ 1.17 V and there were no problems minus whea errors. bumped up the voltage but i kept getting errors all the way to 1.2 V before giving up. is there anything else to try or is upping the voltage the only fix?


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Yea, that's true because you won't need 100% of your CPU during browsing but there also isn't any point in lowering the clock speed if they are using manual vcore with no power-saving features. They are already running at the highest vcore they set so no point in downclocking. I do recommend you use balanced though. It is better for temps and overall care for your CPU.
> 
> I use performance because I fold 24/7 and it won't make a difference between balanced and performance.


I've wondered about this, being new to intel. On AMD my overclock stayed where I set it and voltage as well. It doesn't seem like you can turn turbo off so, how do you enable the voltage to adjust to clock speed. Even at 1.6ghz my voltage reads 1.28(my 4.6 oc voltage). May seem noobish, like I said, new to intel things. Is there a way to disable clock fluctuations and keep it hard and fast at oc setting?


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zboy*
> 
> whea errors without bsods or anything means the oc is close to stable, right? well i tried a multi of 47 @ 1.17 V and there were no problems minus whea errors. bumped up the voltage but i kept getting errors all the way to 1.2 V before giving up. is there anything else to try or is upping the voltage the only fix?


If you were at 4.5 and 1.12v stable then I would guess it could take 1.24v for 4.7, maybe up to 1.25v but shouldn't be much beyond that. Keep going up from 1.2v, assuming temps are ok, and see where you can get rid of the WHEA.


----------



## Zboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Zboy*
> 
> whea errors without bsods or anything means the oc is close to stable, right? well i tried a multi of 47 @ 1.17 V and there were no problems minus whea errors. bumped up the voltage but i kept getting errors all the way to 1.2 V before giving up. is there anything else to try or is upping the voltage the only fix?
> 
> 
> 
> If you were at 4.5 and 1.12v stable then I would guess it could take 1.24v for 4.7, maybe up to 1.25v but shouldn't be much beyond that. Keep going up from 1.2v, assuming temps are ok, and see where you can get rid of the WHEA.
Click to expand...









no more playing for me i guess

max temps were in the low 90s @ 1.2 V. aside from other contributing factors like ambient temperature, it probably doesn't help that i have a psu with a fan that doesn't spin, sitting 1 cm below my mobo


----------



## rpg711

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zboy*
> 
> whea errors without bsods or anything means the oc is close to stable, right? well i tried a multi of 47 @ 1.17 V and there were no problems minus whea errors. bumped up the voltage but i kept getting errors all the way to 1.2 V before giving up. is there anything else to try or is upping the voltage the only fix?


Wow you can hit 47 with less than 1.2 lucky one


----------



## Kyronn94

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Prime95 can use as much memory as you type in. I have 2x8gb as well and usually use a little over 13000 in the "Memory to use" box. Make sure you are using version 27.9 also.
> 
> As TD posted, you should shut down Prime95 and raise vCore anytime one of the Prime95 workers stop, you get a WHEA error, or you see any instability (like a program. It is a waste of time to continue testing if any of those things happen.
> 
> I also recommend not doing anything with the machine while stress testing, you can cause it to miss an error trap. It can also cause issues if you have scheduled tasks, like a virus scan, kick in while running the stress test.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> If prime can't handle the ram..it might mean that your ram is faulty too...


I just got another Prime error after about 5 hours at 4.3GHz:

'Cannot initialise FFT code, errcode = 1005
Unable to allocate Memory, One possible cause is that the systems's swap area is too small'

Not sure that it could be the page file, as I haven't changed it from the default, which is currently 16GB.

What do you recommend I do?
I've never seen these errors until today.

I am using Prime V27.9, but it would still only use 4GB.

Thanks in advance.

Edit: I'm going to test again with a bump in VCore.


----------



## justanoldman

Kyronn94,
Uninstall Prime95 if you have it installed, or delete the folder you have.

Go to http://mersenne.org/freesoft/default.php
And make sure to download the Windows 64-bit zip file, not the 32-bit one. You should not have to install anything, just unzip the folder, and try to run it again.


----------



## Kyronn94

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Kyronn94,
> Uninstall Prime95 if you have it installed, or delete the folder you have.
> 
> Go to http://mersenne.org/freesoft/default.php
> And make sure to download the Windows 64-bit zip file, not the 32-bit one. You should not have to install anything, just unzip the folder, and try to run it again.


Thanks, trust me to download the 32 bit version!

Running the test again at 12000 MB usage.

Cheers


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zboy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no more playing for me i guess
> 
> max temps were in the low 90s @ 1.2 V. aside from other contributing factors like ambient temperature, it probably doesn't help that i have a psu with a fan that doesn't spin, sitting 1 cm below my mobo


How's that possible?
1.2v @ 90c?
Something doesn't sound right there.

What cooler do you have?


----------



## Zboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Zboy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no more playing for me i guess
> 
> max temps were in the low 90s @ 1.2 V. aside from other contributing factors like ambient temperature, it probably doesn't help that i have a psu with a fan that doesn't spin, sitting 1 cm below my mobo
> 
> 
> 
> How's that possible?
> 1.2v @ 90c?
> Something doesn't sound right there.
> 
> What cooler do you have?
Click to expand...

-phanteks ph-tc14pe
-cpu isn't delided
-i'm using a prodigy, with a seasonic x650 sitting below the mobo
-it's summer, in hawaii. and my house is actually a lot warmer inside than it is outside

i regularly fluctuate between the 40s/50s with just chrome open, so i'm not surprised. and i just realized how lucky i am to have a chip like this...i wouldn't even be able to OC with other chips lol


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zboy*
> 
> -phanteks ph-tc14pe
> -cpu isn't delided
> -i'm using a prodigy, with a seasonic x650 sitting below the mobo
> -it's summer, in hawaii. and my house is actually a lot warmer inside than it is outside
> 
> i regularly fluctuate between the 40s/50s with just chrome open, so i'm not surprised. and i just realized how lucky i am to have a chip like this...i wouldn't even be able to OC with other chips lol


fair enough man!
Reason I was saying that as I was on 1.27 @ 4.5ghz with the antec 920 and non-delidded I was at 90-95c myself - but as you can see I had a few extra volts than you (which play a huge difference).
But seeing as your ambient must be much higher and your cooler is liquid (although should perform possibly better than mine) I can understand.

Well you know what's next right







?
DELID


----------



## grail05

...GEEK SPECS...
Case: Corsair 800D full tower
Processor: Intel I7-3770K @4.5GHZ
Motherboard: ASUS P8z77-v Deluxe
Memory: Corsair Dominator Platinum W.Light Bar 2133
Cooling: Corsair H100I PUSH/PULL with Corsair SP fans
Power Supply: Corsair HX1050
Hard Drive: 1SSD 128 corsair
OS: Win.7 64BIT Professional
Hardware: Strike 5, Corsair M90, CM Sirus 5.1, Asus 21.5 IPS LED x3 surround, Ergotron LX triple monitor stand.

So about several months back i was successful enough to OC my 3770k to 4.5ghz with a 1.25 V-Core... MB bios 1806 but now i updated it with a new bios 1906 it requires more v-core to 1.28 ran 12 hours and stable. i guess its time to clock this to 5 ghz just a reason for me to buy the HASWELL.. lol

Totally dubbed QQ? with my specs above do you recommend settings the memory manual or set it as XMP? not sure if it will make that much difference. Thanks in advance.


----------



## rpg711

You should always manually set timings especially if you want to oc memory


----------



## neofury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zboy*
> 
> -phanteks ph-tc14pe
> -cpu isn't delided
> -i'm using a prodigy, with a seasonic x650 sitting below the mobo
> -it's summer, in hawaii. and my house is actually a lot warmer inside than it is outside
> 
> i regularly fluctuate between the 40s/50s with just chrome open, so i'm not surprised. and i just realized how lucky i am to have a chip like this...i wouldn't even be able to OC with other chips lol


I have a pretty hot chip myself. Anything above 1.25ish and I start hitting 90-93 on two of my cores, 86-89 on the other two. My ambient temps being 25c right now as its been a killer summer. My temps are considered terrible considering that for around 1.255v + ultra LCC I can hit 4.7ghz stable. (now on offset tho)

That having been said, I use a hyper 212+ which is supposed to be 10-20c worse than your cooler under load overclocked, at least in most of the tests that I've seen. I also have a piss poor case (Antec 1100) with very bad air flow. If I were you, I would re-seat the Phanteks and clean the TIM and re-apply, see if it helps. There's no way you should be getting 90s even with an ambient of 25c+ even on a non delidded 3770k while using the Phanteks. I've seen plenty of bad chips on here but none that ran that hot only after 1.2~ on a high end air cooler. Then again, maybe I'm underestimating Hawaii, if your ambients are 30+ it could definitely be bad news, but that's really hot for a Phanteks + low voltage.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grail05*
> 
> ...GEEK SPECS...
> Case: Corsair 800D full tower
> Processor: Intel I7-3770K @4.5GHZ
> Motherboard: ASUS P8z77-v Deluxe
> Memory: Corsair Dominator Platinum W.Light Bar 2133
> Cooling: Corsair H100I PUSH/PULL with Corsair SP fans
> Power Supply: Corsair HX1050
> Hard Drive: 1SSD 128 corsair
> OS: Win.7 64BIT Professional
> Hardware: Strike 5, Corsair M90, CM Sirus 5.1, Asus 21.5 IPS LED x3 surround, Ergotron LX triple monitor stand.
> 
> So about several months back i was successful enough to OC my 3770k to 4.5ghz with a 1.25 V-Core... MB bios 1806 but now i updated it with a new bios 1906 it requires more v-core to 1.28 ran 12 hours and stable. i guess its time to clock this to 5 ghz just a reason for me to buy the HASWELL.. lol
> 
> Totally dubbed QQ? with my specs above do you recommend settings the memory manual or set it as XMP? not sure if it will make that much difference. Thanks in advance.


Why not flash it back? I'm on 1805 and staying there lol


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grail05*
> 
> ...GEEK SPECS...
> Case: Corsair 800D full tower
> Processor: Intel I7-3770K @4.5GHZ
> Motherboard: ASUS P8z77-v Deluxe
> Memory: Corsair Dominator Platinum W.Light Bar 2133
> Cooling: Corsair H100I PUSH/PULL with Corsair SP fans
> Power Supply: Corsair HX1050
> Hard Drive: 1SSD 128 corsair
> OS: Win.7 64BIT Professional
> Hardware: Strike 5, Corsair M90, CM Sirus 5.1, Asus 21.5 IPS LED x3 surround, Ergotron LX triple monitor stand.
> 
> So about several months back i was successful enough to OC my 3770k to 4.5ghz with a 1.25 V-Core... MB bios 1806 but now i updated it with a new bios 1906 it requires more v-core to 1.28 ran 12 hours and stable. i guess its time to clock this to 5 ghz just a reason for me to buy the HASWELL.. lol
> 
> Totally dubbed QQ? with my specs above do you recommend settings the memory manual or set it as XMP? not sure if it will make that much difference. Thanks in advance.


shouldn't make that much difference if your xmp and motherboard read well. But setting it manually is so easy and suggested. As for your oc...bios wouldn't have caused that to be honest, more to do with stable oc. The reason why you had to up it is probably before when you tested p95 didn't pick up the problems. That's why many people say you are almost close to stable with p95 - it usually irons out 99% of stability problems, but there's always that little bit that it can't test and thus after using your pc for a while you might get bsods etc.
That's why they say, you might be stable, but does it fold (folding being extremely hard on the pc)


----------



## grail05

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> shouldn't make that much difference if your xmp and motherboard read well. But setting it manually is so easy and suggested. As for your oc...bios wouldn't have caused that to be honest, more to do with stable oc. The reason why you had to up it is probably before when you tested p95 didn't pick up the problems. That's why many people say you are almost close to stable with p95 - it usually irons out 99% of stability problems, but there's always that little bit that it can't test and thus after using your pc for a while you might get bsods etc.
> That's why they say, you might be stable, but does it fold (folding being extremely hard on the pc)


oic.. cool thanks for the quick reply... Yea im guessing now that i didnt see much issue before probably cause i didnt test it for 12 hours. assuming 6 hours was stable enough i left it at that.

ok now i just need a little confirmation is to what my offset should be .... since it was different that the last one not sure if i did it correctly..

VID: 1.281 and will fluctuate to 1.286 but 90% of the time is at 1.281
V-Core: 1.28

= -0.001? so does that mean offset will be - 0.000? or +0.000?

before it was easier for me to get the offset since my VID was higher than my V-core but since now its about the same VID and V-core not sure if i should take the higher VID 1.286


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grail05*
> 
> oic.. cool thanks for the quick reply... Yea im guessing now that i didnt see much issue before probably cause i didnt test it for 12 hours. assuming 6 hours was stable enough i left it at that.
> 
> ok now i just need a little confirmation is to what my offset should be .... since it was different that the last one not sure if i did it correctly..
> 
> VID: 1.281 and will fluctuate to 1.286 but 90% of the time is at 1.281
> V-Core: 1.28
> 
> = -0.001? so does that mean offset will be - 0.000? or +0.000?
> 
> before it was easier for me to get the offset since my VID was higher than my V-core but since now its about the same VID and V-core not sure if i should take the higher VID 1.286


Unfortunately you can't have a zero offset, if you try it will go to Auto, which you definitely don't want. You only have a choice of +.005 or -.005, and since the negative might be touch low in some circumstances, you would want +.005.

You didn't mention your temps, but with an H100i there is a chance you could go to 4.6 with 1.34v or so. Obviously that would be up to you and your temps though.

Also, so you don't have to list your specs out I would put your rig in you posts, instructions here:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1258253/how-to-put-your-rig-in-your-sig


----------



## hurleyef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Unfortunately you can't have a zero offset, if you try it will go to Auto, which you definitely don't want.


Heh, I accidentally did that once. Booted up, started coretemp/cpuz/prime95, and almost immediately watched my temps hit 100-103c. I've never turned my computer off so quickly. >.> I'm soooo glad nothing seems to have been damaged.


----------



## grail05

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Unfortunately you can't have a zero offset, if you try it will go to Auto, which you definitely don't want. You only have a choice of +.005 or -.005, and since the negative might be touch low in some circumstances, you would want +.005.
> 
> You didn't mention your temps, but with an H100i there is a chance you could go to 4.6 with 1.34v or so. Obviously that would be up to you and your temps though.
> 
> Also, so you don't have to list your specs out I would put your rig in you posts, instructions here:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1258253/how-to-put-your-rig-in-your-sig


Thanks. ill try that tonight. since i didnt have time to set the offset this morning so still in manual at 1.28

ill try -0.005 hope its stable enough doubt it but hey who knows. if not mostly likely it will be +0.005.

as far as my temps highest is at 76... ive seen it 81 but stays there for only couple seconds and drops to 76 thats running p95 for over 4 hours.

I was hoping to get 4.8 with 1.35 but doubt ill get it... might just push it to 5.0 with 1.50 volts and hoping to get stable results.. ill find out i guess tonight after i set and save my 4.5ghz at stable speed.

THanks for the replies.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurleyef*
> 
> Heh, I accidentally did that once. Booted up, started coretemp/cpuz/prime95, and almost immediately watched my temps hit 100-103c. I've never turned my computer off so quickly. >.> I'm soooo glad nothing seems to have been damaged.


Actually fastest I switched my pc off was with the CPU running without a single cooler on it.
It got to 105c pretty quick...lol


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grail05*
> 
> Thanks. ill try that tonight. since i didnt have time to set the offset this morning so still in manual at 1.28
> 
> ill try -0.005 hope its stable enough doubt it but hey who knows. if not mostly likely it will be +0.005.
> 
> as far as my temps highest is at 76... ive seen it 81 but stays there for only couple seconds and drops to 76 thats running p95 for over 4 hours.
> 
> I was hoping to get 4.8 with 1.35 but doubt ill get it... might just push it to 5.0 with 1.50 volts and hoping to get stable results.. ill find out i guess tonight after i set and save my 4.5ghz at stable speed.
> 
> THanks for the replies.


Just an fyi, temps are going to go up a lot as you go into the 1.3s and you won't be able to do 1.4s without delidding. It normally takes around .060v more for each multiplier to get it stable, so if you need 1.28v for 4.5, then the highest you could go is 4.8 with the mid 1.4v. Your temps would be over 95c before you can get over 1.4v though.


----------



## SPiiTFiiRE88

Ok guys, I have been testing on and off for the last few days and I really can't seem to get my i5 3570k stable at 4.4 ghz, I have been upping the volts from 1.250 and I am at 1.285 right now and I just got this message in P95 after 2 hours - FATAL ERROR: Resulting sum was 6739079128043464, expected: 6665361568436155

Does anyone know what this particular error means? Do I just keep on upping the volts to get stable as I am wary that I am getting closer to 1.3v which is not a good thing right?

I am following Dub's video down to the T just for reference, if I need to post any more info let me know and if anyone can help it would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Chunin

I tried googling the problem and got mixed results, some people report raising VCORE helped other say it was the RAMs fault. Are you running XMP settings or typed them in manually?


----------



## SPiiTFiiRE88

I was running XMP but I decided to go manual about 2 tests ago and I raised my ram volts upto 1.55 from 1.50 but still getting errors


----------



## Chunin

When the RAM was at fault it was the timing, are you sure you didnt make a typo somewhere?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SPiiTFiiRE88*
> 
> Ok guys, I have been testing on and off for the last few days and I really can't seem to get my i5 3570k stable at 4.4 ghz, I have been upping the volts from 1.250 and I am at 1.285 right now and I just got this message in P95 after 2 hours - FATAL ERROR: Resulting sum was 6739079128043464, expected: 6665361568436155
> 
> Does anyone know what this particular error means? Do I just keep on upping the volts to get stable as I am wary that I am getting closer to 1.3v which is not a good thing right?
> 
> I am following Dub's video down to the T just for reference, if I need to post any more info let me know and if anyone can help it would be greatly appreciated


I think that's vcore related - could also be RAM related.
Keep bumping it up.

When you get to 1.3v - and it still is getting errors - Stop testing, go to STOCK (everything) - set RAM timings, voltage and speed ONLY - and then run P95 on STOCK.
This will see if there's any HARDWARE errors with your RAM + CPU, running on STOCK.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SPiiTFiiRE88*
> 
> Ok guys, I have been testing on and off for the last few days and I really can't seem to get my i5 3570k stable at 4.4 ghz, I have been upping the volts from 1.250 and I am at 1.285 right now and I just got this message in P95 after 2 hours - FATAL ERROR: Resulting sum was 6739079128043464, expected: 6665361568436155
> 
> Does anyone know what this particular error means? Do I just keep on upping the volts to get stable as I am wary that I am getting closer to 1.3v which is not a good thing right?
> 
> I am following Dub's video down to the T just for reference, if I need to post any more info let me know and if anyone can help it would be greatly appreciated


Any error in Prime95 means you are unstable, I don't think the actual error will tell you specifically what the problem is. Usually it means more vCore, but you would have to be confident your ram and chip are stable at stock settings.

Have you had any runs of Prime95 for 12 hours with zero errors, stopped workers, or WHEA? There are chips that need more than 1.3v for 4.5 unfortunately, you could have one of those, but you won't know until you finish testing.

Have you run memtest86+ overnight with those manual ram settings but your chip at stock settings? Have you tried running Prime95 with those settings as well?


----------



## SPiiTFiiRE88

I think I have just messed up badly guys, I was upping my voltage after finding out my ram is fine through memtest and my wife was chatting away to me as I was upping the voltage and I have accidently put the core voltage as 1.900v, STUPID ERROR!

My PC turned back on and said "warning over voltage" and now it will not display anything on screeen and it does not do the usual beep on the start up. Have I fried my CPU? if I have I am completely screwed as I have just shelled out alot of money on this build.

I have tried taking out the small battery on the mobo and reseating it but its not changed anything.

Please help me????? I am such an idiot for overclocking with someone talking crap to me......


----------



## Forceman

Have you cleared the CMOS? Unplug the PSU, take out the battery, and then short the clear CMOS jumper for 30 seconds or so. Sounds like you just put it into some kind of self-protection mode, I really doubt the motherboard would allow (or even be able to provide) 1.9V.


----------



## SPiiTFiiRE88

Hi, thanks for your reply what do you mean by short the clear CMOS jumper ? I have taken the PSU cable out and the CMOS battery so far but nothing so far


----------



## justanoldman

I believe Asus mobos have a safty feature that you have to go out of your way to disable that would allow any really high voltages, I know mine does. So even if you type that in, when the rig starts up you will get the overvoltage warning, but the chip never received that voltage - the safety feature prevents it.

Try what Forceman said, unplug everything, take the battery out for a while, then try again. Your mobo owner's manual will have instructions on reseting cmos also.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SPiiTFiiRE88*
> 
> I think I have just messed up badly guys, I was upping my voltage after finding out my ram is fine through memtest and my wife was chatting away to me as I was upping the voltage and I have accidently put the core voltage as 1.900v, STUPID ERROR!
> 
> My PC turned back on and said "warning over voltage" and now it will not display anything on screeen and it does not do the usual beep on the start up. Have I fried my CPU? if I have I am completely screwed as I have just shelled out alot of money on this build.
> 
> I have tried taking out the small battery on the mobo and reseating it but its not changed anything.
> 
> Please help me????? I am such an idiot for overclocking with someone talking crap to me......


hmmm god that's not good...I don';t think you may be able to recover it...
PM valgaur he might know.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally posted by *SPiiTFiiRE88*
> 
> Hi, thanks for your reply what do you mean by short the clear CMOS jumper ? I have taken the PSU cable out and the CMOS battery so far but nothing so far


Just unplugging the PSU and taking out the battery won't do anything unless you also clear the CMOS. Not positive about that board, but normally it is a set of three pins that has a jumper on two of them - you move the jumper to the other two for a short time and it clears the CMOS. Then put the jumper back on the original two pins and you should be good to go. Check the manual for the location of the jumper.


----------



## justanoldman

I believe he has the ASUS P8Z77-V LK. In chapter 2.2.5, page 2-15, of the owner's manual it gives instructions on using the jumper to clear CMOS. Just follow the instructions on that page.

Also make sure you put your video card back in correctly. When people are in a hurry to see if damage has been done, then often forget to check all the other basic connections.


----------



## SPiiTFiiRE88

I have tried jumping the CMOS but it still does not boot up on my screen, my pc turns on and keeps turning off after about 30 seconds and the display is blank, shall i try removing any components?


----------



## rpg711

on a less exciting note, anyone know if C states have anything to do with sleep mode? I disabled C3 and C6 and my computer seems to have come down with insomnia


----------



## paradoxum

Hey guys,
My rig is in my sig.

I am stable after 24hours running P95, my CPU is clocking at 4.4Ghz with 1.2910 VID.

These are my temps, I have watercooling:


The offset value I use is: - 0.090

Question is, should I try to go higher than 4.4Ghz? Is the benefit worth it since I seem to be stable at this voltage? In my past experience when experimenting, going above 4.4Ghz required a LOT more voltage.

Also, what are my temps like? I have a double radiator, a single radiator, and a triple radiator. I feel like they could be better, but I really don't know how to improve the temp. Oh, I also have 4 of my gentle typhoons set to only 900RPM because I find them too loud any higher, so maybe I could shave a few degrees off if I had them running at 1800RPM each.


----------



## neofury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paradoxum*
> 
> Hey guys,
> My rig is in my sig.
> 
> I am stable after 24hours running P95, my CPU is clocking at 4.4Ghz with 1.2910 VID.
> 
> These are my temps, I have watercooling:
> 
> 
> The offset value I use is: - 0.090
> 
> Question is, should I try to go higher than 4.4Ghz? Is the benefit worth it since I seem to be stable at this voltage? In my past experience when experimenting, going above 4.4Ghz required a LOT more voltage.
> 
> Also, what are my temps like? I have a double radiator, a single radiator, and a triple radiator. I feel like they could be better, but I really don't know how to improve the temp. Oh, I also have 4 of my gentle typhoons set to only 900RPM because I find them too loud any higher, so maybe I could shave a few degrees off if I had them running at 1800RPM each.


For starters yes, go higher than 4.4ghz. Just save your current profile in the bios this way you can revert back if necessary. If you delid, you'll probably see an enormous drop, like 20c and then you'll have way more head room. I'm still considering doing it, waiting to see how well my new CPU cooler does before I consider it.


----------



## paradoxum

I don't think I will de-lid.. it seems too risky. I heard that the max temp for this cpu is like 90c or something ridiculously high like that anyway, and after 24hrs running prime 95, 75c seems fine considering it will never get that high under normal load or when playing a game, will it?

Also, I'm not so sure I trust asus's overclock profile system... did they fix that in the 1707 bios update? it seemed very buggy last time I tried it.


----------



## neofury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SPiiTFiiRE88*
> 
> I think I have just messed up badly guys, I was upping my voltage after finding out my ram is fine through memtest and my wife was chatting away to me as I was upping the voltage and I have accidently put the core voltage as 1.900v, STUPID ERROR!
> 
> My PC turned back on and said "warning over voltage" and now it will not display anything on screeen and it does not do the usual beep on the start up. Have I fried my CPU? if I have I am completely screwed as I have just shelled out alot of money on this build.
> 
> I have tried taking out the small battery on the mobo and reseating it but its not changed anything.
> 
> Please help me????? I am such an idiot for overclocking with someone talking crap to me......


When did you buy the rig? Maybe you could return the CPU









But first try doing what people here tell you, you might just be having a ton of trouble starting up at 1.9v.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paradoxum*
> 
> I don't think I will de-lid.. it seems too risky. I heard that the max temp for this cpu is like 90c or something ridiculously high like that anyway, and after 24hrs running prime 95, 75c seems fine considering it will never get that high under normal load or when playing a game, will it?
> 
> Also, I'm not so sure I trust asus's overclock profile system... did they fix that in the 1707 bios update? it seemed very buggy last time I tried it.


I haven't had any issues with my profiles saving properly in 1805. But you could always write down the details just in case.

I've delidded two older CPU's already to test. To be honest, I don't know how people mess up their CPU doing it even with the razor method, but with the vice method it seems very safe.

The max C is actually 105c but if I went above 95 I'd be pretty scared. I've peaked at 93 on some prime95 runs and it's scary even then. This is why I'm getting a better cooler, hopefully it comes tomorrow!


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SPiiTFiiRE88*
> 
> I have tried jumping the CMOS but it still does not boot up on my screen, my pc turns on and keeps turning off after about 30 seconds and the display is blank, shall i try removing any components?


As I posted already, I don't believe your chip ever received any high voltage, that is why the protections are there. I think in your hurry to pull it apart to take the battery out you may have done something to your video. Having nothing come up on your screen would seem to be a video issue not cpu.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rpg711*
> 
> on a less exciting note, anyone know if C states have anything to do with sleep mode? I disabled C3 and C6 and my computer seems to have come down with insomnia


We have c3/c6 disabled in the guide, those are for the deeper sleep state which actually shut down cores and such. Are you on the balanced or performance power plan? You can adjust sleep in the advanced power settings window, but I think you would want to be on the balanced plan.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paradoxum*
> 
> Hey guys,
> My rig is in my sig.
> I am stable after 24hours running P95, my CPU is clocking at 4.4Ghz with 1.2910 VID.
> These are my temps, I have watercooling:
> The offset value I use is: - 0.090
> Question is, should I try to go higher than 4.4Ghz? Is the benefit worth it since I seem to be stable at this voltage? In my past experience when experimenting, going above 4.4Ghz required a LOT more voltage.
> Also, what are my temps like? I have a double radiator, a single radiator, and a triple radiator. I feel like they could be better, but I really don't know how to improve the temp. Oh, I also have 4 of my gentle typhoons set to only 900RPM because I find them too loud any higher, so maybe I could shave a few degrees off if I had them running at 1800RPM each.


You certainly have room to go a little higher, but whether it is worth it to you is all that matters. If you have some reason to think your chip is bottlenecking your system, or you have some need to process something a bit faster then you could consider going higher.

I have been on 1707 since it came out without any issues, and I have not seen anyone complain about it. With that much rad space those temps seem a little high for 4.4 and 1.2v, but there are many factors that play into temps. How many times have your tested different TIM amounts with your cpu block?


----------



## rpg711

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> We have c3/c6 disabled in the guide, those are for the deeper sleep state which actually shut down cores and such. Are you on the balanced or performance power plan? You can adjust sleep in the advanced power settings window, but I think you would want to be on the balanced plan.


Huh. that makes a difference? I'm trying to enter sleep and all that seems to happen is my monitors turn off but everything is clearly still powered and running, just no response from input so I typically have to just power it down with the power button.

I dunno, I guess I'll try balanced


----------



## Forceman

Do you have the BIOS set to allow it to enter S3 sleep, or is it only going to S1 sleep?


----------



## rpg711

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Do you have the BIOS set to allow it to enter S3 sleep, or is it only going to S1 sleep?


All I did was disable the C3 and C6 reporting. S3 resume still enabled.


----------



## OneGun

Ok i was running my 3570k at 4.5 at 1.25 volts with a -.025 offset..I stress tested for like 18hrs and everything was fine..I went to play BF3 and was 25min in and the game froze and shutdown..So i tried again and it let me through a full round and then next round froze again..Now my whole computer didn't freeze just the game..So if this a OC problem?Do i need more voltage?Or did i mess up my offset?I am new to this so any help would be great..Thank you..


----------



## SPiiTFiiRE88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neofury*
> 
> When did you buy the rig? Maybe you could return the CPU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But first try doing what people here tell you, you might just be having a ton of trouble starting up at 1.9v.
> I haven't had any issues with my profiles saving properly in 1805. But you could always write down the details just in case.


I have disconnected my GPU nd all the SATA cables, re-connected them but it still does not start up, when I start it up it does not do the usual beep, it seems to power on for 10 seconds, then power off, then power on again and it remains on but still no beep or anything on the display.

I have read elsewhere that removing the physical chip and reseating may help? also removing the whole mobo from the case and powering it sat on a table for example could help. Is any of this true?


----------



## Forceman

It sounds like it is in a failed CMOS setting mode - that restart loop is what will happen. Did you clear the CMOS with the jumper?


----------



## SPiiTFiiRE88

Yeah I removed the power cable and the CMOS battery, moved the jumper over for like 30 seconds then moved it back, replaced the battery and power cable and its still doing the same old thing.... I am starting to loose hope so any ideas are welcome lol


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> Ok i was running my 3570k at 4.5 at 1.25 volts with a -.025 offset..I stress tested for like 18hrs and everything was fine..I went to play BF3 and was 25min in and the game froze and shutdown..So i tried again and it let me through a full round and then next round froze again..Now my whole computer didn't freeze just the game..So if this a OC problem?Do i need more voltage?Or did i mess up my offset?I am new to this so any help would be great..Thank you..


I would try going on manual and seeing if you still see these problems - if so, then your manual (and thus offset) will need to be changed


----------



## par

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> \\


hi TD, i read your indications for offset.. it's always valid rule ? i'm having some problem but maybe here is OT, so i written about here -> http://www.overclock.net/t/1219588/updated-part-ii-offset-mode-overclocking-starter-guide-and-thread/330

thnx


----------



## paradoxum

I just noticed there is a new bios update available today, 'MAXIMUS-V-FORMULA-ASUS-1802', I actually checked yesterday on the website so it must have came out today. Has anyone flashed it? If I save my BIOS profile, flash the bios, can I load the old profile from 1701 and everything will be peachy, or do I need to set everything up again?

Thanks.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *par*
> 
> hi TD, i read your indications for offset.. it's always valid rule ? i'm having some problem but maybe here is OT, so i written about here -> http://www.overclock.net/t/1219588/updated-part-ii-offset-mode-overclocking-starter-guide-and-thread/330
> 
> thnx


Answered brother.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paradoxum*
> 
> I just noticed there is a new bios update available today, 'MAXIMUS-V-FORMULA-ASUS-1802', I actually checked yesterday on the website so it must have came out today. Has anyone flashed it? If I save my BIOS profile, flash the bios, can I load the old profile from 1701 and everything will be peachy, or do I need to set everything up again?
> 
> Thanks.


Flashing BIOS' don't USUALLY affect performance.
I say usually as 95% of the time nothing is affected. There's no need to update the BIOS unless you need to.

I haven't updated my sabertooth for a while now.


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paradoxum*
> 
> I just noticed there is a new bios update available today, 'MAXIMUS-V-FORMULA-ASUS-1802', I actually checked yesterday on the website so it must have came out today. Has anyone flashed it? If I save my BIOS profile, flash the bios, can I load the old profile from 1701 and everything will be peachy, or do I need to set everything up again?
> 
> Thanks.


Just flashed 1802, I too was wondering whats changed, You will want to copy down your oc settings or something as all profiles will be wiped. If you are referring to copying profiles to usb drive and loading to new bios it wont work either unfortunately.


----------



## neofury

One thing I do is take photos with my phone of each page







Helps to keep the stuff intact.


----------



## grail05

I updated my BIOS over the weekend and seems to be working quite well. overclocked it to 4.5ghz and no issues.

FYI: you will have to start all over cause previous BIOS settings will not work on a new one....


----------



## hurleyef

Hrm, there's an update for my mobo as well. *** does "Optimize BIOS configuration" mean?


----------



## neofury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurleyef*
> 
> Hrm, there's an update for my mobo as well. *** does "Optimize BIOS configuration" mean?


Is that the one that corresponds with F5? I believe that is basically a default setting if you're referring to what I'm thinking of.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurleyef*
> 
> Hrm, there's an update for my mobo as well. *** does "Optimize BIOS configuration" mean?


that's resetting it to default.


----------



## paradoxum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neofury*
> 
> One thing I do is take photos with my phone of each page
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Helps to keep the stuff intact.


haha yeah I was going to do that with my phone just now.. take pictures of each page so I can just put everything back how it was.


----------



## hurleyef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> that's resetting it to default.


No, I'm not referring to the actual bios option "load optimized defaults" or w/e.

Asus' description of the latest bios revision:
Quote:


> P8Z77-V BIOS 2003
> 1.Optimize BIOS configuration
> 2.Add multiple languages support in BIOS setup.


----------



## darwing

amazing I cant wait to pusk my 15 1500K to the limits, it is already at 4.7Ghz easily, maybe get her to 5GHZ with this one


----------



## justanoldman

In honor my 2000 posts, just want to give a special thanks to the following members for helping me out at the beginning. Why I have 2k posts since Jan is anyone's guess, but I guess I need to get out more.

Couldn't be where I am without the help of Swag, Totally Dubbed, Stickg1, VonDutch, and others who I am forgetting to thank - but that's ok since I am old and allowed to forget things.


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SPiiTFiiRE88*
> 
> Yeah I removed the power cable and the CMOS battery, moved the jumper over for like 30 seconds then moved it back, replaced the battery and power cable and its still doing the same old thing.... I am starting to loose hope so any ideas are welcome lol


Does your MB have the test led at each component , next to ram, cup, vid card slot sata etc . it should go red to green for sec then move to next component .

If it stays lit on one that is the issue .
check your manual if you have this feature .


----------



## nature1ders

Is this overshoot 1.2850 Core Volts set in BIOS result 1.288-1.296 Core Volts


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> In honor my 2000 posts, just want to give a special thanks to the following members for helping me out at the beginning. Why I have 2k posts since Jan is anyone's guess, but I guess I need to get out more.
> 
> Couldn't be where I am without the help of Swag, Totally Dubbed, Stickg1, VonDutch, and others who I am forgetting to thank - but that's ok since I am old and allowed to forget things.


You've been a extremely great asset to this community. Thank you
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nature1ders*
> 
> Is this overshoot 1.2850 Core Volts set in BIOS result 1.288-1.296 Core Volts


very slight, yes. What does a lower llc give you? (You're over shooting by a tiny amount so it isn't that bad)


----------



## nature1ders

I just tried High instead of Ultra High, High I undershoot ALOT like 1.2850 becomes 1.2700 or something =X


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Ok then that seems fine to me. I would be curious to know what medium llc gives you though


----------



## nature1ders

Just wanted to add to this thread, I took my die and heatspreader and reapplied the coollaboratory liquid pro to both this time not just the die. My temps are now dropped slightly


----------



## SPiiTFiiRE88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> Does your MB have the test led at each component , next to ram, cup, vid card slot sata etc . it should go red to green for sec then move to next component .
> 
> If it stays lit on one that is the issue .
> check your manual if you have this feature .


Thanks for the reply, I have now tried everything possible and no luck but I have now RMA the PC as I brought it as a barebone bundle, hopefully the mobo or CPU gets replaced.


----------



## Nifelwind

Hi guys! Im just a random gamer in need of some assistance









I bought this high-end pc and I thought it would be a shame not to use (at least close to) its full potential!

i7 3770k
corsair 8gb ram ddr3
asus p8z77-v
asus geforce gtx 680 2gb

So I overclocked my GPU with gpu tweak to optimal settings and I got interested in how to overclock my CPU.
So I followed this guide and altered the BIOS and then when I save&reset my computer just freezes and dies at the windows login screen.

Any ideas what to do? I changed core to x45 and voltage to 1.200 and I checked that all the settings were equal to the ones in the guide.

Cheers!


----------



## neofury

Alright so I'm running the same 1.255v ultra LLC overclock on my 3770K but now I've got the Phanteks + 3x TY-143's installed. I didn't leave it any time to cure the thermal compound (one that comes with Phanteks) and I've just been running prime95 for about 9 hours now.

My temps before on:

hyper 212+: 86-93-90-86 max after 13~ hours.
Phanteks + TY-143 x3: 77-84-81-77 max after 9~ hours. (still running)

However this morning when I checked, temps seemed to be staying around 65-70 degrees for the most part.

I decided since real temp was already running to run a new temp monitor at around 8:20am (now 9am so 40 minutes later): 72-78-76-71 max thus far.

I did this just to see if the original temps were a spike since the stuff didn't have enough time to cure, then again I haven't shut down my PC for a good 10 minutes yet, I will when I get home though









Very pleased with the Phanteks TC14PE (black)

I'm looking at a minimum 10c drop with potential for maybe even 14 or more depending on how well it does with a reseat or more time for the TIM to settle in. I also have AS5 that I could use instead potentially.

In conclusion this chip is probably going to rock my socks off with a delid, I'm buying a vice and block of wood next pay check, along with some CLU


----------



## neofury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nifelwind*
> 
> Hi guys! Im just a random gamer in need of some assistance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought this high-end pc and I thought it would be a shame not to use (at least close to) its full potential!
> 
> i7 3770k
> corsair 8gb ram ddr3
> asus p8z77-v
> asus geforce gtx 680 2gb
> 
> So I overclocked my GPU with gpu tweak to optimal settings and I got interested in how to overclock my CPU.
> So I followed this guide and altered the BIOS and then when I save&reset my computer just freezes and dies at the windows login screen.
> 
> Any ideas what to do? I changed core to x45 and voltage to 1.200 and I checked that all the settings were equal to the ones in the guide.
> 
> Cheers!


Try upping the voltage to 1.25v, if windows boots then you had too low voltage. Then just bring it down to 1.245, 1.24 etc and see how low you can bring it. As soon as you crash again bump it back up one level. Then run prime95 for 12 hours (make sure it's 27.7+ version, old 25~ etc won't work) and if it doesn't crash you're in the clear to start using offset.


----------



## Nifelwind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neofury*
> 
> Try upping the voltage to 1.25v, if windows boots then you had too low voltage. Then just bring it down to 1.245, 1.24 etc and see how low you can bring it. As soon as you crash again bump it back up one level. Then run prime95 for 12 hours (make sure it's 27.7+ version, old 25~ etc won't work) and if it doesn't crash you're in the clear to start using offset.


Upped it to 1.25 and it started just fine but after 1 minute it just died.
Guessing I need even more voltage? Maybe I am too bad at computers to be fiddling with this sort of thing?

Would you say bumping from 3.5 to 4.5 would give me a 10% increase in fps?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Chunin

It really depends on the chip. I need 1.28V to get 4.5 stable. As for performance increase, id say you wont get more than a couple of FPS , something between 3-6 at most.


----------



## Nifelwind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunin*
> 
> It really depends on the chip. I need 1.28V to get 4.5 stable. As for performance increase, id say you wont get more than a couple of FPS , something between 3-6 at most.


Alright! So why would I overclock it? I heard that it was popular to get the 3770k from 3.5 to 4.5 but the reason behind it I dont know!
Why wouldnt you just set the voltage to like, 1.3, to be on the safe side? Whats the point in lowering it to perfection?


----------



## gdubc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nifelwind*
> 
> Alright! So why would I overclock it? I heard that it was popular to get the 3770k from 3.5 to 4.5 but the reason behind it I dont know!
> Why wouldnt you just set the voltage to like, 1.3, to be on the safe side? Whats the point in lowering it to perfection?


For less power usage as well as mainly for less heat/chip degradation.


----------



## neofury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nifelwind*
> 
> Alright! So why would I overclock it? I heard that it was popular to get the 3770k from 3.5 to 4.5 but the reason behind it I dont know!
> Why wouldnt you just set the voltage to like, 1.3, to be on the safe side? Whats the point in lowering it to perfection?


The lower the voltage, the lower the heat. Did you make sure you have ultra LLC setup? Based on other guides I read online, I didn't, and it caused me a ton of problems with overclocking. Then when I changed that, it worked fine. A trick would be to write down all the settings from the guide and go through them again making sure they're OK. Also for some people 3-6fps could be the difference of playing a game 27fps or 30-33 keep in mind, but that having been said, it's fun to overclock. Your system will do other tasks better and of course run benchmarks better.

When you think about the fact that 3.5 to 4.5 is a 1ghz improvement that's like what 25%? If you ask me, it's worthwhile if you can keep it stable with low enough temps.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SPiiTFiiRE88*
> 
> Thanks for the reply, I have now tried everything possible and no luck but I have now RMA the PC as I brought it as a barebone bundle, hopefully the mobo or CPU gets replaced.


Good luck, I hope the RMA takes care of it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nifelwind*
> 
> Hi guys! Im just a random gamer in need of some assistance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought this high-end pc and I thought it would be a shame not to use (at least close to) its full potential!
> i7 3770k
> corsair 8gb ram ddr3
> asus p8z77-v
> asus geforce gtx 680 2gb
> So I overclocked my GPU with gpu tweak to optimal settings and I got interested in how to overclock my CPU.
> So I followed this guide and altered the BIOS and then when I save&reset my computer just freezes and dies at the windows login screen.
> Any ideas what to do? I changed core to x45 and voltage to 1.200 and I checked that all the settings were equal to the ones in the guide.
> Cheers!


Welcome to the thread, and OCN.

GPU tweak? I would recommend following the guide below to get the most out of your 680. The guide is called 670 but everything in it applies to your 680.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1265110/the-gtx-670-overclocking-master-guide

Then you can run the Valley 1.0 bechmark and compare your score to the thread below to see how it does.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1360884/official-top-30-unigine-valley-benchmark-1-0-fill-the-form

When you get a chance please put your rig in you posts, here are the instructions:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1258253/how-to-put-your-rig-in-your-sig

And here is info you will want to learn about the site in general like what flames and rep are, how to manage subscriptions etc:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1164692/overclock-net-site-features-and-explanations

As has already been posted, your chip may need more voltage, we don't know yet, and please double check all the settings to make sure they match. Also you should be using your ram timings/speed/voltage not copying those. I would try 4.4 and 1.25v and see what happens. We would like to get it up and running with something to see how it does.

As to why you would oc the chip, I will say it is not as crucial as ocing the gpu for FPS, but it does help. Also, more and more games now are cpu intensive so that will help as well.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neofury*
> 
> Try upping the voltage to 1.25v, if windows boots then you had too low voltage. Then just bring it down to 1.245, 1.24 etc and see how low you can bring it. As soon as you crash again bump it back up one level. Then run prime95 for 12 hours (make sure it's 27.7+ version, old 25~ etc won't work) and if it doesn't crash you're in the clear to start using offset.


Not sure if that was a typo, but Prime95 27.9 is what you want.


----------



## neofury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Good luck, I hope the RMA takes care of it.
> Welcome to the thread, and OCN.
> 
> GPU tweak? I would recommend following the guide below to get the most out of your 680. The guide is called 670 but everything in it applies to your 680.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1265110/the-gtx-670-overclocking-master-guide
> 
> Then you can run the Valley 1.0 bechmark and compare your score to the thread below to see how it does.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1360884/official-top-30-unigine-valley-benchmark-1-0-fill-the-form
> 
> When you get a chance please put your rig in you posts, here are the instructions:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1258253/how-to-put-your-rig-in-your-sig
> 
> And here is info you will want to learn about the site in general like what flames and rep are, how to manage subscriptions etc:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1164692/overclock-net-site-features-and-explanations
> 
> As has already been posted, your chip may need more voltage, we don't know yet, and please double check all the settings to make sure they match. Also you should be using your ram timings/speed/voltage not copying those. I would try 4.4 and 1.25v and see what happens. We would like to get it up and running with something to see how it does.
> 
> As to why you would oc the chip, I will say it is not as crucial as ocing the gpu for FPS, but it does help. Also, more and more games now are cpu intensive so that will help as well.
> Not sure if that was a typo, but Prime95 27.9 is what you want.


Not a typo, in the ivy stability thread they said 27.7, I could grab 27.9 and try that too, but I'm pretty sure if months back 27.7 was OK for an Ivy, then it is now no?


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neofury*
> 
> Not a typo, in the ivy stability thread they said 27.7, I could grab 27.9 and try that too, but I'm pretty sure if months back 27.7 was OK for an Ivy, then it is now no?


The guy hardly ever updates the stability thread anymore, everyone should use 27.9. I will ask him to update the op in the stability thread if he posts in there again. Not saying if you used 27.7 a few months ago then you are not ok now, just that going forward everyone should use 27.9.


----------



## neofury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> The guy hardly ever updates the stability thread anymore, everyone should use 27.9. I will ask him to update the op in the stability thread if he posts in there again. Not saying if you used 27.7 a few months ago then you are not ok now, just that going forward everyone should use 27.9.


No worries, I started using 27.9 now anyways so I'll let you know the results. Trying for 4.9 on air. Tried 1.3v for fun, booted but prime killed me quickly. Doing 1.325 now. We'll see how it goes. I'm expecting 1.35v+ though.

Alright so I moved it down to 4.8ghz and I'm trying 1.28v+ultra LLC (had 1.255v + ultra for 4.7) but I did try some higher voltages for 4.9 such as 1.35 etc.

Just wondering because before when I was bumping around I would mostly get 001 errors and I'd have to keep bumping it up but now I'm getting 024's. Is it possible I was giving it too much voltage for the overclocks I was doing? I tried 1.3 on 4.9 and it gave me 024...


----------



## Totally Dubbed

OK - something quite odd - updated my Sabretoth to BIOS 2003 (latest) from 1805.
And the DRAM timings seem to have been picked up wrongly?

It seems as if the board wants a 1N command rate, whereas I KNOW beforehand it picked up a 2N command rate and that my RAM is actually rated at 9-9-9-24-2N

Here's the pic:


EDIT 2:
After a reboot, then going bakc into the BIOS - it is now picked it up properly as a 2N command rate.


----------



## Nifelwind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Good luck, I hope the RMA takes care of it.
> Welcome to the thread, and OCN.
> 
> GPU tweak? I would recommend following the guide below to get the most out of your 680. The guide is called 670 but everything in it applies to your 680.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1265110/the-gtx-670-overclocking-master-guide
> 
> Then you can run the Valley 1.0 bechmark and compare your score to the thread below to see how it does.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1360884/official-top-30-unigine-valley-benchmark-1-0-fill-the-form
> 
> When you get a chance please put your rig in you posts, here are the instructions:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1258253/how-to-put-your-rig-in-your-sig
> 
> And here is info you will want to learn about the site in general like what flames and rep are, how to manage subscriptions etc:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1164692/overclock-net-site-features-and-explanations
> 
> As has already been posted, your chip may need more voltage, we don't know yet, and please double check all the settings to make sure they match. Also you should be using your ram timings/speed/voltage not copying those. I would try 4.4 and 1.25v and see what happens. We would like to get it up and running with something to see how it does.
> 
> As to why you would oc the chip, I will say it is not as crucial as ocing the gpu for FPS, but it does help. Also, more and more games now are cpu intensive so that will help as well.
> Not sure if that was a typo, but Prime95 27.9 is what you want.


Thanks! Ive always been a gamer but never the computer nerd (if you dont mind the expression) althought Ive always been interested in computers to a certain degree! So Im somewhere inbetween the Amateur and the casual IT-guy.

So I started over with your guide to the GTX 670 and Ive been using Precision-X to max my GPU and MEMORY offset and it seems my card isnt too overclock-friendly. I managed 110+ (gpu) and 155+ (memory) without any crashes or other problems. It didnt take too long nor was it too hard for me I believe, it seems quite simple to just drag a slider to the right until something crashes








Anyways, the Benchmark in Unigine Heaven 4.0 gave me a minimum fps of 18 while Ive seen others on their GTX 680 a minimum of 28 (All settings max) so that was abit disappointing I guess.
(Seeing as Im gaming alot, FPS is important for me!)

I filled the rig like you told me =)

Im gonna continue with OC'ing the CPU when Im done with the GPU heh. First thing Ill do is set the Voltage to 1.3 I guess!
Thanks for all your help, everyone who replied!


----------



## Chunin

"I filled the rig like you told me =)" - Its not showing up tho so youve messed up somewhere


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Go to your signature, edit and add your rig from there


----------



## Nifelwind

Done and Done!


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> OK - something quite odd - updated my Sabretoth to BIOS 2003 (latest) from 1805.
> And the DRAM timings seem to have been picked up wrongly?
> 
> It seems as if the board wants a 1N command rate, whereas I KNOW beforehand it picked up a 2N command rate and that my RAM is actually rated at 9-9-9-24-2N
> 
> Here's the pic:
> 
> 
> EDIT 2:
> After a reboot, then going bakc into the BIOS - it is now picked it up properly as a 2N command rate.


Command 2 is normal what gets loaded but FWIU you can set to 1 under 2000 speed .

Though i would not do that till you are 100% sure your stable and even then I think it very small improvement .

So wonder what this "Optimize BIOS configuration " is all about .


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> Command 2 is normal what gets loaded but FWIU you can set to 1 under 2000 speed .
> 
> Though i would not do that till you are 100% sure your stable and even then I think it very small improvement .
> 
> So wonder what this "Optimize BIOS configuration " is all about .


Mine did the same thing and I had to manually set it to 2.as after my bios update it detected my ram at 1..


----------



## rss013

Hi all,

I recently tried to change my vcore from manual to offset.
I had it running stable the past 5 weeks at 4.5 @ 1.19 fixed.
I calculated my offset and it resulted at = - 0.050 so i put it in the bios. I rebooted and at cpu-z it showed 1.12 @ idle and after 10 mins it bsod'ed with code : 124.
Is there a way i still can run offset, or is manual my only option right now?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Robbieboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rss013*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> I recently tried to change my vcore from manual to offset.
> I had it running stable the past 5 weeks at 4.5 @ 1.19 fixed.
> I calculated my offset and it resulted at = - 0.050 so i put it in the bios. I rebooted and at cpu-z it showed 1.12 @ idle and after 10 mins it bsod'ed with code : 124.
> Is there a way i still can run offset, or is manual my only option right now?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Just start going up till stable....

start off with -0.040 if not stable go 0.030...And so on...









Also what is your LLC....?


----------



## rss013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robbieboy*
> 
> Just start going up till stable....
> 
> start off with -0.040 if not stable go 0.030...And so on...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also what is your LLC....?


Hi thanks for the reply gonna try it out soon







.
Anyway my LLC is set to Ultra High and at Cpu-z it shows my vcore @ 1.192 during full load, so LLC seems fine.
I was just wondering if changing from manual to offset will lower my temperatures, i'm currently having : 29-33C @ idle with an ambient of 23C, Full load it is @ 67-75 during IBT.


----------



## Robbieboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rss013*
> 
> Hi thanks for the reply gonna try it out soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Anyway my LLC is set to Ultra High and at Cpu-z it shows my vcore @ 1.192 during full load, so LLC seems fine.
> I was just wondering if changing from manual to offset will lower my temperatures, i'm currently having : 29-33C @ idle with an ambient of 23C, Full load it is @ 67-75 during IBT.


No prob's mate....

I'm sure if you bump it up to -0.040v it will work... Because that it about the difference you are getting on you're Vcore....

Edit: as for temps..you might get a small drop... but it is better for you're CPU on offset mode..


----------



## rss013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robbieboy*
> 
> No prob's mate....
> 
> I'm sure if you bump it up to -0.040v it will work... Because that it about the difference you are getting on you're Vcore....


At Cpu-z it fluctuates from 1.040 to 1.160 with an offset off - .040 and after 1 run of IBT it bsods again with 124, even tried -.030 but same result.
Guess i have to stick with manual










It also not seemed to affect my temps at all, average was still around 32


----------



## Robbieboy

What is your VID....and Stable Vcore...?


----------



## rss013

My stable vcore @ bios = 1.190, My VID under load = 1.2410 so i came to an negative offset of 0.051 rounded 0,050~


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rss013*
> 
> My stable vcore @ bios = 1.190, My VID under load = 1.2410 so i came to an negative offset of 0.051 rounded 0,050~


Offset will not change your temps while under load, it will lower them when idle but you would have to test it too see how much.

Your math appears correct but something seems wrong if you are not seeing the exact same vCore in CPU-Z while under load for both manual and offset.

Maybe go back to manual and double check your VID numbers again. It is probably two or three numbers with one more common. You need to make sure you are under load while at 4.5 when looking for it.


----------



## Robbieboy

Try +0.010v and see if it's better.... it should go to about 1.200v Vcore..


----------



## rss013

@ justanoldman, even at idle the temps stay around 29-33C, same temps as at 1.19 when at idle.
I checked my VID @ 1.19 manual again and it appeared once again as 1.2410~ most average.

@ Robbieboy, think im gonna stay with manual as i don't see any temp difference, might aswell gonna delid or water cool ^^


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rss013*
> 
> @ justanoldman, even at idle the temps stay around 29-33C, same temps as at 1.19 when at idle.
> I checked my VID @ 1.19 manual again and it appeared once again as 1.2410~ most average.
> 
> @ Robbieboy, think im gonna stay with manual as i don't see any temp difference, might aswell gonna delid or water cool ^^


Ok, there is no necessity to go to offset, it is usually very easy so most people figure why not. If you are not seeing the same vCore under load in both offset and manual with about at -.050 offset then that usually means something is off like LLC.

With low vCore like you have, offset is much less important in my opinion. When you get up to the high 1.3s or into the 1.4s I think it is more relevant.

I recommend delidding, as long as the person properly prepares and has the right tools. However I know that it is not something everyone wants to risk.


----------



## Robbieboy

No prob's mate....

your VID must be showing up wrong... Because if your blue screening then you must be way under a stable voltage.... But Before you give up I would try a +0.010v Offset just to see....


----------



## rss013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Ok, there is no necessity to go to offset, it is usually very easy so most people figure why not. If you are not seeing the same vCore under load in both offset and manual with about at -.050 offset then that usually means something is off like LLC.
> 
> With low vCore like you have, offset is much less important in my opinion. When you get up to the high 1.3s or into the 1.4s I think it is more relevant.
> 
> I recommend delidding, as long as the person properly prepares and has the right tools. However I know that it is not something everyone wants to risk.


I will just stick with 1.19 fixed then, as i won't see any difference between manual and offset unless i de-lid.
My aftermarket cooler seems more on the budget side then on the high-end side though, so i might consider to buy something like the Swiftech H220 if its worth it.
If i see a temp drop of around ~10 im happy


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rss013*
> 
> I will just stick with 1.19 fixed then, as i won't see any difference between manual and offset unless i de-lid.
> My aftermarket cooler seems more on the budget side then on the high-end side though, so i might consider to buy something like the Swiftech H220 if its worth it.
> If i see a temp drop of around ~10 im happy


The Swiftech H220 is good if you want to expand it or modify it in some way. It is a good way to get your feet wet with water cooling vs. full custom. You could see a 10c drop, but it is more than three times more expensive than your cooler. Depending on the chip most people see a 10 to 20c drop with delidding.

So better cooling and delidding is the only way to get to the point of being more voltage constrained than temperature limited.


----------



## rpg711

I've got this issue where I'm too lazy to take my HSF off again and go through the process of delidding even though I definitely have the room to hit 5ghz. Help


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rpg711*
> 
> I've got this issue where I'm too lazy to take my HSF off again and go through the process of delidding even though I definitely have the room to hit 5ghz. Help


I would guess 4.9, but 5.0 might take close to 1.5v for you to stabilize for 24/7 which is pretty high, and I don't know what your NH-D14 will do with the 4.9 and mid 1.4s of voltage.

I am not sure if I remember anyone who has delidded successfully, and then said it wasn't worth the trouble. I understand if people are not in a position to risk their chip, but vise/hammer/block of wood appears to be pretty straight forward.


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rss013*
> 
> I will just stick with 1.19 fixed then, as i won't see any difference between manual and offset unless i de-lid.
> My aftermarket cooler seems more on the budget side then on the high-end side though, so i might consider to buy something like the Swiftech H220 if its worth it.
> If i see a temp drop of around ~10 im happy


It's worth it, especially if you wanna see how far you can push your chip. I just replaced my cooler master geminii s524 with an H220 and i'm seeing a 10-13c temp difference on each core @48x with a non delidded i5 3570k.
@justinoldman a 10-20c drop with delidding seriously? Damn That's tempting, although I'm kinda scared I feel like i'm pushing it as it is. right now I'm at 49x offset, 1.40 vcore @ full load max temps 76,80,82,82.
Kinda worried I'll damage the chip if I push past 1.40v? Just an excuse to upgrade to an I7 perhaps.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> It's worth it, especially if you wanna see how far you can push your chip. I just replaced my cooler master geminii s524 with an H220 and i'm seeing a 10-13c temp difference on each core @48x with a non delidded i5 3570k.
> @justinoldman a 10-20c drop with delidding seriously? Damn That's tempting, although I'm kinda scared I feel like i'm pushing it as it is. right now I'm at 49x offset, 1.40 vcore @ full load max temps 76,80,82,82.
> Kinda worried I'll damage the chip if I push past 1.40v? Just an excuse to upgrade to an I7 perhaps.


If you are at 4.9 with 1.4v and only have 82c max Prime95 testing temps using version 27.9 and 90% of your ram for 12+ hours, then you have one of the best non-delidded chip I have ever seen as far as temps go. It is also a very good chip as far as voltage.

There would honestly not be much use for you to delid. Most people would hit 82c using an H220 down around 1.3v, thus delidding would let them use more voltage. Since you can already do 1.4v without delidding, it would help you less than most people.

You have temp room to test if 1.46v or so will stabilize 5.0 for 12+ hours with no WHEA, your temps should stay below 90c. Then you could delid and drop your temps at least 10c, but I don't know if you are comfortable with that much voltage 24/7. At 4.9 you already are ahead of most Ivy chips. I think you are ok up to 1.5v if you have really good temps, but if you want to keep the chip five years and run your machine hard all the time then I wouldn't go that high.

Since your chip has such good temps now, I would guess you would get less of temp drop with delidding. The people who get big temp drops are the ones that had chips that were unusually hot before delidding.


----------



## neofury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> If you are at 4.9 with 1.4v and only have 82c max Prime95 testing temps using version 27.9 and 90% of your ram for 12+ hours, then you have one of the best non-delidded chip I have ever seen as far as temps go. It is also a very good chip as far as voltage.


These are the temps I get with 4.7 at 1.255v LOL

I'd like to see if he does have those temps at 12hr prime 95 as well (90% ram) or even just for fun IBT which ramps up the temps faster.

I might re-seat.or try a better thermal compound like PK-1 or something eventually but honestly if he's getting 4.9 at 1.4 at 82c max on 12 hours, that's amazing.

I'm wondering how unsafe it is to go above 1.4v if you have good temps?


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neofury*
> 
> I'm wondering how unsafe it is to go above 1.4v if you have good temps?


I am at 1.41v 24/7 on both rigs, so let's just say I assume it is safe. But I am on water, delidded, and I don't stress my machines all day. Plus the fact that I don't need them to last 5 years, just means I am not worried at all.

I have seen people report measurable degradation above 1.6v, I have not seen any case of real degradation when using less than 1.5v, good temps, and using the rig in a normal manner.


----------



## sdmf74

Those temps I posted were actually from a 1 or 2 hour run with aida64 with boxes ticked for (stress cpu,fpu,cache,system memory). It probably helps Im using 2 G.T. ap30's with shrouds on my rad and have good intake fans as well. I'm pretty sure the results with p95 would be similiar.? I try not to do super long stress runs uneccessarily anymore cause I learned to overclock with this chip (on air) and Its kinda been ragged on with prime95. I was stressing with temps in the mid to low 90's at the higher multis when I had my air cooler and sh^#ty fans.
I will gladly do a p95 run and take screen shots if you guys would like? Let me know what setings to use??? Custom with 90% of available ram right? should I leave everything else at default? It should'nt take a full 12 hours to get to max temps should it?

I doubt I'll attempt a delid. Youre right I dont think It would benefit me as much.


----------



## NitrousX

I probably have one of the most volt hungry 3770k's. 1.264v needed for 4.5GHz and 1.368v needed for 4.6GHz. Going from 4.5-4.6 adds a 12-15c increase in full load temps. Oh well, at least it's stable and it will never get that hot when running normal day to day applications.


----------



## Chunin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NitrousX*
> 
> I probably have one of the most volt hungry 3770k's. 1.264v needed for 4.5GHz and 1.368v needed for 4.6GHz. Going from 4.5-4.6 adds a 12-15c increase in full load temps. Oh well, at least it's stable and it will never get that hot when running normal day to day applications.


Not really, thats a reasonable voltage for 4.5 Ghz. My 3570K needs 1.28V to be stable with 4.5 Ghz. I can boot 4.7 Ghz to get CPU-Z validation link at 1.40V so yea...


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> Those temps I posted were actually from a 1 or 2 hour run with aida64 with boxes ticked for (stress cpu,fpu,cache,system memory). It probably helps Im using 2 G.T. ap30's with shrouds on my rad and have good intake fans as well. I'm pretty sure the results with p95 would be similiar.? I try not to do super long stress runs uneccessarily anymore cause I learned to overclock with this chip (on air) and Its kinda been ragged on with prime95. I was stressing with temps in the mid to low 90's at the higher multis when I had my air cooler and sh^#ty fans.
> I will gladly do a p95 run and take screen shots if you guys would like? Let me know what setings to use??? Custom with 90% of available ram right? should I leave everything else at default? It should'nt take a full 12 hours to get to max temps should it?
> 
> I doubt I'll attempt a delid. Youre right I dont think It would benefit me as much.


Don't stress over it, everyone has different levels of stability goals. If you are happy with your chip and its stability then there is no great hurry to run 12+ hours of Prime95. If you have trouble at some point then you can revisit it.

As for temps just get Prime95 27.9, then run it as the screen shot in the op here shows. Custom torture test and just change the memory used so Task Manger shows 90% usage. Running it for a little over 30 minutes will come close to the max temps you would see over 12 hours.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NitrousX*
> 
> I probably have one of the most volt hungry 3770k's. 1.264v needed for 4.5GHz and 1.368v needed for 4.6GHz. Going from 4.5-4.6 adds a 12-15c increase in full load temps. Oh well, at least it's stable and it will never get that hot when running normal day to day applications.


Every chip has a wall, and they are in different places. Does seem strange that you would hit the wall at 4.5 though. Your 1.26v for 4.5 is about average, but then needing almost 1.37v for 4.6 is quite a big jump.


----------



## rss013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> The Swiftech H220 is good if you want to expand it or modify it in some way. It is a good way to get your feet wet with water cooling vs. full custom. You could see a 10c drop, but it is more than three times more expensive than your cooler. Depending on the chip most people see a 10 to 20c drop with delidding.
> 
> So better cooling and delidding is the only way to get to the point of being more voltage constrained than temperature limited.


I saw a corsair h100i a few days ago for around 90,- euro's so i might pick up that one im just wondering if its as good as the H220.
I see de-liding rlly as my last option since i'm very afraid to damage my chip and not have the money atm to buy another one, i rather spend 60,- more on a cooler then 210,- for a new chip







.
Thanks for the advice anyway.

@sdmf74

I'm not rlly in the need to push my chip as far as it can, i don't perform any heavy tasks on my pc except playing some games sometimes and webbrowsing etc.
i just want some lower temps for my current 24/7 oc, so im doubting about the H220 and H100i, my case only has room for 2x120MM on top.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rss013*
> 
> I saw a corsair h100i a few days ago for around 90,- euro's so i might pick up that one im just wondering if its as good as the H220.
> I see de-liding rlly as my last option since i'm very afraid to damage my chip and not have the money atm to buy another one, i rather spend 60,- more on a cooler then 210,- for a new chip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Thanks for the advice anyway.
> 
> @sdmf74
> 
> I'm not rlly in the need to push my chip as far as it can, i don't perform any heavy tasks on my pc except playing some games sometimes and webbrowsing etc.
> i just want some lower temps for my current 24/7 oc, so im doubting about the H220 and H100i, my case only has room for 2x120MM on top.


H100i and the H220 perform about the same as far as just cooling the cpu, but the stock fans on the H220 are quieter so you get the same performance with less noise. A number of people replace the fans on both units with something else but that obviously increases the cost.

If you want to expand the unit to cool your gpu, or customize the tubing the H220 is the answer. If you just want to cool the cpu, and not expand the loop then the H100i will do the job.


----------



## sdmf74

I wasnt stressing mentally, When I said I was stressin I meant stress testing lol, my bad. Anyway here's a screenshot after a little more than 1 hour with p95 version 27.9. Max temps are 78-85c
It's a little warm but I think I got a decent chip


----------



## rss013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> H100i and the H220 perform about the same as far as just cooling the cpu, but the stock fans on the H220 are quieter so you get the same performance with less noise. A number of people replace the fans on both units with something else but that obviously increases the cost.
> 
> If you want to expand the unit to cool your gpu, or customize the tubing the H220 is the answer. If you just want to cool the cpu, and not expand the loop then the H100i will do the job.


Cooling the CPU is my main priority as i don't oc my GPU or something, think im gonna get the h100i as it seems to be cheaper then the h220


----------



## justanoldman

^Yep, that is really good. You may one of the only people to run 4.9, 1.4v without delidding and acceptable temps. One of my chips had good temps before delidding, but the best I could do was 88c with 1.35v and 4.7.


----------



## OneGun

Should I get tuniq tx4, artic silver 5 or artic silver ceramic 2 for my 3570k?And I was gonna buy the artic silver paste remover and conditioner..


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> Should I get tuniq tx4, artic silver 5 or artic silver ceramic 2 for my 3570k?And I was gonna buy the artic silver paste remover and conditioner..


I would go with MX-4, and as posted in the other thread, I would just use 90%+ isopropyl alcohol instead of buying special cleaner.


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> I would go with MX-4, and as posted in the other thread, I would just use 90%+ isopropyl alcohol instead of buying special cleaner.


Well I already bought the ceramique 2..But I didn't buy the remover as I just bought some alcohol..


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rss013*
> 
> Cooling the CPU is my main priority as i don't oc my GPU or something, think im gonna get the h100i as it seems to be cheaper then the h220


right on you cant go wrong with the h100i (will it fit in your case though?) one of the only reasons I got the h220 was for the pwm pump and fans but I ended up switchin out the fans and run the pump @ full speed anyway.
The h100i is a good AIO. Some might even say its better


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> ^Yep, that is really good. You may one of the only people to run 4.9, 1.4v without delidding and acceptable temps. One of my chips had good temps before delidding, but the best I could do was 88c with 1.35v and 4.7.


Thats pretty good. I think I read some where that K series chips produced in costa rica were better (as opposed to Malaysia or something) probably just an unfounded statement who knows


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> Thats pretty good. I think I read some where that K series chips produced in costa rica were better (as opposed to Malaysia or something) probably just an unfounded statement who knows


unfound - my K chip is a MALAY chip.


----------



## sdmf74

Is it true that cpu pll voltage should be set at 1.80v or auto when using 1.65v ram? I know some oc's can be stabilized by raising or lowering it and lowering
it can help with temps slightly but is it a bad idea to lower it, to say 1.6 - 1.7v when using 1.65v ram?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> Is it true that cpu pll voltage should be set at 1.80v or auto when using 1.65v ram? I know some oc's can be stabilized by raising or lowering it and lowering
> it can help with temps slightly but is it a bad idea to lower it, to say 1.6 - 1.7v when using 1.65v ram?


Not really no.
STOCK.auto is around 1.8v

I would just leave it on auto or 1.8v


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> Thats pretty good. I think I read some where that K series chips produced in costa rica were better (as opposed to Malaysia or something) probably just an unfounded statement who knows


People believe that Costa Rica Ivy chips are a little better with lower voltage requirements, and they think that the new Ivy chips are better also. Now the question as to if those beliefs are fact or just circumstantial is not known, but I have seen some evidence to support both. It will always come down to just luck. My really good chip and a really bad chip were both Costa Rica.

A number of us here have tried various levels of PLL and we could not get it to make much difference to anything. That doesn't means it couldn't help you or someone else, so you can try to lower PLL and see if it helps anything. Otherwise don't worry about it and leave it as the guide shows


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> right on you cant go wrong with the h100i (will it fit in your case though?) one of the only reasons I got the h220 was for the pwm pump and fans but I ended up switchin out the fans and run the pump @ full speed anyway.
> The h100i is a good AIO. Some might even say its better


how did you mount it as H220 has that end tank which is high . With my 550r you normally have option to put rad up top and fans below but with H220 I think only option would be rad below and fans up top .

You have rad and fans mounted on interior of case ?


----------



## Chunin

My 3570K is a Costa Rica chip and im not really happy with the voltages required (1.28V) to stabilize even a moderate OC which 4.5 Ghz is. Above that its even worse because the temps get so high its impossible to use it 24/7.


----------



## Kyronn94

So I thought that I'd post back and show you guys what OC I ended up with:

http://valid.canardpc.com/2829037

I've never used the validate feature of CPU-Z before, so I hope that that worked!
The screen shot is under Prime95 load.

The BIOS VCore for the final OC is 1.14V

I originally had 1.13V, but got 1 WHEA error after 25 hours of a Prime test using 12,000MB.
After increasing it to 1.14V, it has successfully passed a 37 hour Prime test using 13,000MB with no WHEA errors, with a max core temperature of 87C.
I've also used IBT to test for stability, with a max temp of 92C using max memory.

I'm pretty satisfied with the temperatures considering the size of my case and the fact that I only have 1 fan on my D14.

Thanks for everyone responsible for creating this guide, it's really great!


----------



## Chunin

What is your ambient room temperature? Im also running 4.2 Ghz at the moment with 1.12V, room temp of around 23-25C and the max my temp got after 16 hours of Prime 95 was 67C. Your cooler should perform at the same level or even better.


----------



## rpg711

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kyronn94*
> 
> So I thought that I'd post back and show you guys what OC I ended up with:
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2829037
> 
> I've never used the validate feature of CPU-Z before, so I hope that that worked!
> The screen shot is under Prime95 load.
> 
> The BIOS VCore for the final OC is 1.14V
> 
> I originally had 1.13V, but got 1 WHEA error after 25 hours of a Prime test using 12,000MB.
> After increasing it to 1.14V, it has successfully passed a 37 hour Prime test using 13,000MB with no WHEA errors, with a max core temperature of 87C.
> I've also used IBT to test for stability, with a max temp of 92C using max memory.
> 
> I'm pretty satisfied with the temperatures considering the size of my case and the fact that I only have 1 fan on my D14.
> 
> Thanks for everyone responsible for creating this guide, it's really great!


92C max temp at only 4.2g @ 1.13v is ridiculously high... feels like you need to repaste/reseat your d14

I barely break 88C and I'm at 4.7 @ 1.315. now obviously chips are not ever the same but for us having the same cooler you should not have theoretically 20C higher temps(just an arbitrary scale up) compared to me.


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Here's my noob OC. Suggestion accepted.


----------



## OneGun

So if i change my offset from a -.020 to a -.015 does that make my idle voltages higher or lower?


----------



## Forceman

Higher. Instead of 0.8 - 0.02 (0.078) it would be 0.8 - 0.015 (0.0785). For example.


----------



## OneGun

Ok thank you..I think i was freezing in BF3 cause my offset was to low on idle..It was lower then my auto 4.1 settings..I passed 3 hrs of intel burn on maximum..I will run some p95 tonight..But last time i passed those also but for some reason BF3 would freeze..


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Not really no.
> STOCK.auto is around 1.8v
> 
> I would just leave it on auto or 1.8v


I have been running it at 1.7v with no issues, maybe helps with temps 1 or 2c. I read somewhere someone suggested 1.8v with 1.65v ram was the reason I asked


----------



## sdmf74

check out my pics in my sig. I decided to mount my rad to the case with the GT's pushin air out since I have 4 intake fans (2 NB eloop 2000rpm pwm & 2 NB eloop 2400rpm) on the front. I didnt really want to turn the rad upside down with fillport facing down but it worked out good. You could mount the rad the same way but with the fans on top of the case as long as the reservoir dont interfere with the mobo(might look kinda wierd though) or you could just mount everything on top as intake and use good exhaust.

My chip is costa rica. I ended up bumping voltage up one notch, cpuz reads 1.400-1.408v @49x cause I found a couple WHEA errors, but temps stayed the same. I'm completely stable now


----------



## Kyronn94

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunin*
> 
> What is your ambient room temperature? Im also running 4.2 Ghz at the moment with 1.12V, room temp of around 23-25C and the max my temp got after 16 hours of Prime 95 was 67C. Your cooler should perform at the same level or even better.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rpg711*
> 
> 92C max temp at only 4.2g @ 1.13v is ridiculously high... feels like you need to repaste/reseat your d14
> 
> I barely break 88C and I'm at 4.7 @ 1.315. now obviously chips are not ever the same but for us having the same cooler you should not have theoretically 20C higher temps(just an arbitrary scale up) compared to me.


I'm running a Node 304 with a single Noctua F12 on my D14 at very low speeds, it's going to run hot









I'll take some pictures so you can see the case internals.
92C is on IBT load, Prime max core over 37 hours was 87C, do you really think it would be worth a re - seat?

I could try squeezing a fan in the very back...


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> check out my pics in my sig. I decided to mount my rad to the case with the GT's pushin air out since I have 4 intake fans (2 NB eloop 2000rpm pwm & 2 NB eloop 2400rpm) on the front. I didnt really want to turn the rad upside down with fillport facing down but it worked out good. You could mount the rad the same way but with the fans on top of the case as long as the reservoir dont interfere with the mobo(might look kinda wierd though) or you could just mount everything on top as intake and use good exhaust.
> 
> My chip is costa rica. I ended up bumping voltage up one notch, cpuz reads 1.400-1.408v @49x cause I found a couple WHEA errors, but temps stayed the same. I'm completely stable now


right , with that end tank being bigger only way I could mount it is inside like you did but with fans above .The 500r doesn't have room to mount a rad +fans either below or above .I think the top compartment is max of 30mm height .

Anyway it looks good and seems to fit fine in your case.

Of course i could cut out a section on top back(enlarge it) to fit that end tank down into case but rather not cut .


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> Ok thank you..I think i was freezing in BF3 cause my offset was to low on idle..It was lower then my auto 4.1 settings..I passed 3 hrs of intel burn on maximum..I will run some p95 tonight..But last time i passed those also but for some reason BF3 would freeze..


What was the idle voltage you can't go below 0.8 . with 4.1 I think i would just leave auto everything should be fine unless your temps are very high which shouldn't be .

Edit -020 should be fine that shouldn't be to low for idle . I would imagine your around 0.920- 0.930v with -20


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> right , with that end tank being bigger only way I could mount it is inside like you did but with fans above .The 500r doesn't have room to mount a rad +fans either below or above .I think the top compartment is max of 30mm height .
> 
> Anyway it looks good and seems to fit fine in your case.
> 
> Of course i could cut out a section on top back(enlarge it) to fit that end tank down into case but rather not cut .


ok I see now, I just found a pic of your case with the grill on(top). Actually thats not a bad idea if you have a dremmel just get the disc for cutting metal or plastic whichever it is and tape it off before you cut. If you are comfortable with moddin your case it should work great.

Thanx man, I was lucky to get it to fit with the 7mm shrouds between the fans & rad. Been thinkin bout gettin a 650d instead I really like that case, but not sure how everything will fit


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> ok I see now, I just found a pic of your case with the grill on(top). Actually thats not a bad idea if you have a dremmel just get the disc for cutting metal or plastic whichever it is and tape it off before you cut. If you are comfortable with moddin your case it should work great.
> 
> Thanx man, I was lucky to get it to fit with the 7mm shrouds between the fans & rad. Been thinkin bout gettin a 650d instead I really like that case, but not sure how everything will fit


Sorry, I should of posted pic .

here a link to top view with grill off

http://i.imgur.com/9uXd2vQ.jpg

That said there not a lot of height there maybe little over 28-29mm (the grill might need trimming .

All in all i would mount it below if I did switch to water . there I have 1.125 (29-30mm) to ATX 8pin plug as thats highest thing that comes into MB .

Ahh, swifttech shows mounting of H220 in a 500r . they mount it on inside , looks like it just clears top of MB .

http://www.swiftech.com/H220.aspx#tab3


----------



## sdmf74

Yeah it looks like it will fit w/out modding. there you go


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Here's my noob OC. Suggestion accepted.


We don't recommend using software to oc our chips in this thread. The guide in the first post should give you everything you need to manually set your bios and oc the chip. If you have any questions about the guide, just let us know.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> Ok thank you..I think i was freezing in BF3 cause my offset was to low on idle..It was lower then my auto 4.1 settings..I passed 3 hrs of intel burn on maximum..I will run some p95 tonight..But last time i passed those also but for some reason BF3 would freeze..


A negative offset can cause instabilities if the idle vCore is too low, but I think the problems you are having might also be related to the fact that you keep jumping around. I think you started to follow the guide, then copied some other settings from a different thread, then switched back and forth from manual to offset.

The guys in this thread can't really help unless you have every setting in your bios match what the guide in the first post says (except for ram timings/voltage/speed which are specific to you).


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> We don't recommend using software to oc our chips in this thread. The guide in the first post should give you everything you need to manually set your bios and oc the chip. If you have any questions about the guide, just let us know.
> A negative offset can cause instabilities if the idle vCore is too low, but I think the problems you are having might also be related to the fact that you keep jumping around. I think you started to follow the guide, then copied some other settings from a different thread, then switched back and forth from manual to offset.
> 
> The guys in this thread can't really help unless you have every setting in your bios match what the guide in the first post says (except for ram timings/voltage/speed which are specific to you).


The only thing I changed was the PLL to auto..


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Blasphemy! Lol


----------



## Pawtucket

Just to make everyone feel better

I'm at 4.4Ghz and require 1.33v to get WHEA stable at 4.4ghz...so if in fact you need less volts to get to 4.5+ you can always say "At least im not that guy..."


----------



## Chunin

Ugh, i feel ya. I hit the wall at 4.6-7 Ghz tho.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> The only thing I changed was the PLL to auto..


Sent you a pm.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pawtucket*
> 
> Just to make everyone feel better
> 
> I'm at 4.4Ghz and require 1.33v to get WHEA stable at 4.4ghz...so if in fact you need less volts to get to 4.5+ you can always say "At least im not that guy..."


Sorry to hear that. Doesn't seem fair if someone can't get a "k" chip to do 4.5 at under 1.35v.


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> The guys in this thread can't really help unless you have every setting in your bios match what the guide in the first post says (except for ram timings/voltage/speed which are specific to you).


Okay, will mess around witht he BIOS settings. Any advise/tips, should just follow the 1st post settings.

And whats the gains on overclocking? Big performance diff?


----------



## Chunin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> And whats the gains on overclocking? Big performance diff?


No, not really, maybe a couple of FPS at most. Only if the game you are playing is on the verge of being fluid then its worth to OC the CPU else you are better off investing in a higher end GPU. Its also worth if you are using some CPU intensive software that scales well with more Mhz. What its really about for me is the joy of doing it


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Okay, will mess around witht he BIOS settings. Any advise/tips, should just follow the 1st post settings.
> 
> And whats the gains on overclocking? Big performance diff?


Getting a good, stable chip oc is not a quick process so you have to be patient. Go through the first post here, and take your time. Open up each section and look at each screen shot. TD also has his videos in there that you can watch. Once you go through everything in the guide you can ask any questions you want and someone will assist you.

As for gains from ocing, it depends on what you do with your machine. If you just use it causally it will make a small difference but not a large one. If you have some good gpus and oc them, a chip at stock can bottleneck them. Also there a number of games now that are more cpu intensive so a faster chip will help. It also makes a big difference in benchmarks if you into that stuff. Cpu intensive things such as intensive mathematical calculations and video rendering will be faster also.


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Getting a good, stable chip oc is not a quick process so you have to be patient. Go through the first post here, and take your time. Open up each section and look at each screen shot. TD also has his videos in there that you can watch. Once you go through everything in the guide you can ask any questions you want and someone will assist you.
> 
> As for gains from ocing, it depends on what you do with your machine. If you just use it causally it will make a small difference but not a large one. If you have some good gpus and oc them, a chip at stock can bottleneck them. Also there a number of games now that are more cpu intensive so a faster chip will help. It also makes a big difference in benchmarks if you into that stuff. Cpu intensive things such as intensive mathematical calculations and video rendering will be faster also.


Okay, Thanks oldman, REP+ Will see what I can do and understand. This OC is not for beginners really. All I understand right now is increase the CPU speed and raise the volts. ahahah.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Okay, Thanks oldman, REP+ Will see what I can do and understand. This OC is not for beginners really. All I understand right now is increase the CPU speed and raise the volts. ahahah.


Seriously don't worry. We have had people that literally didn't know what bios was or how to get into it follow the guide and end up getting a stable oc.

You don't have to really understand what every settings does or why it is set that way at first. Just copy the guide settings, put in your individual ram settings/timings and start testing it as the guide shows.

This is an active thread and someone will always be around to answer questions. If people already knew how to oc their chip we wouldn't need a guide at all. Any and all question are welcome here.


----------



## Kyronn94

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kyronn94*
> 
> I'm running a Node 304 with a single Noctua F12 on my D14 at very low speeds, it's going to run hot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll take some pictures so you can see the case internals.
> 92C is on IBT load, Prime max core over 37 hours was 87C, do you really think it would be worth a re - seat?
> 
> I could try squeezing a fan in the very back...


Testing time!

So in my normal configuration, after 15 minutes of Prime blend, my max core temps are:
75, 81, 80, 79
Package- 81

Ok, so I re mounted my D14, applying TIM as I would normally, and managed to fit a P14 at the back of my case, and the new temperatures were:
74, 80, 78, 78
Package- 80

Negligible difference









So I tried again, swapped the P14 for another F12 - I now have an F12 at the back of the case and another on the cooler - but this time I used the line method when applying the TIM, I thought that the line method would be best seeing as the IB die is a rectangle.
My new temperatures were:
69, 75, 73, 74
Package - 75

Success!


----------



## sdmf74

Wow thats awesome I use the line method as well, but I had no idea it was that benefical. Do you think it had more to do with the fans or the tim?


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Okay, will mess around witht he BIOS settings. Any advise/tips, should just follow the 1st post settings.


I used the guide as one tool to learn the process, it taught me a lot. This was my first build,first time oc'ing. 6 months ago I knew nothing about it, its quite fun actually and I learned alot in the process. its time consuming just use google and ask questions if you are not sure about something. I'll help anyway I can good luck!


----------



## paradoxum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paradoxum*
> 
> Hey guys,
> My rig is in my sig.
> 
> I am stable after 24hours running P95, my CPU is clocking at 4.4Ghz with 1.2910 VID.
> 
> These are my temps, I have watercooling:
> 
> 
> The offset value I use is: - 0.090
> 
> Question is, should I try to go higher than 4.4Ghz? Is the benefit worth it since I seem to be stable at this voltage? In my past experience when experimenting, going above 4.4Ghz required a LOT more voltage.
> 
> Also, what are my temps like? I have a double radiator, a single radiator, and a triple radiator. I feel like they could be better, but I really don't know how to improve the temp. Oh, I also have 4 of my gentle typhoons set to only 900RPM because I find them too loud any higher, so maybe I could shave a few degrees off if I had them running at 1800RPM each.


Quoting myself so I can ask this; recommended increase steps from my current setup? For example, 4.5ghz, keep voltage the same, test it, if unstable change it from - 0.090 to - 0.095, or should I go back to manual voltage? I'd really like to get stable at 5Ghz without my CPU melting, what would the maximum recommended voltage be for constant daily use with a 5ghz overclock without burning the chip out in 2 years? should I really de-lid if I want to go that high?

Thanks


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> I used the guide as one tool to learn the process, it taught me a lot. This was my first build,first time oc'ing. 6 months ago I knew nothing about it, its quite fun actually and I learned alot in the process. its time consuming just use google and ask questions if you are not sure about something. I'll help anyway I can good luck!


Thanks for the vote of confidence. REP+. Anyway my first try on OC'ing was auto overclocking. That didn't turn out to be stable and I got a blue screen. LOL. Didn't think I'd try OC'ing. What lead me to OC'ing was that when playing Sim City, FPS dropped to 6 fps from 30+ when my population hit 100k and tourist flooding in. Turns out the game is CPU powered because of the sims ai.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paradoxum*
> 
> Quoting myself so I can ask this; recommended increase steps from my current setup? For example, 4.5ghz, keep voltage the same, test it, if unstable change it from - 0.090 to - 0.095, or should I go back to manual voltage? I'd really like to get stable at 5Ghz without my CPU melting, what would the maximum recommended voltage be for constant daily use with a 5ghz overclock without burning the chip out in 2 years? should I really de-lid if I want to go that high?
> 
> Thanks


It is hard to compare temps with non-delidded Ivy chips since they can vary a decent amount, but with all those rads those temps seem high for just 4.4 and about 1.2v. As far as getting better temps it is about getting the exact amount of TIM and cooler installation that works best for your rig.

It can take a few hours to test several TIM application methods and amounts to see what works best. Each time you do it you want to take pics (or at least takes notes) of the TIM fingerprint on the cooler and IHS to see if they are making good contact. You can also try rotating your cooler one quarter turn, if your mobo allows, and see if that helps.

Since you are already at 78c you can't go much higher than 4.5 or 4.6, and at 4.6 your temps would be getting pretty hot. Delidding is the only way to take the chip much higher. Have you confirmed that your manual 1.2v or so was the minimum vCore for 4.4? If so then even with delidding I would guess you might be able to do 4.7 and maybe 4.8.

Very few Ivy chips can be run 24/7 stable at 5.0, it is just pure luck how high your chip can go. I would suggest concentrating on your temps right now though, and see if you can get them lower.


----------



## Ribozyme

Okay so I have tried some overclocking again after being discouraged because my chip was garbage







I am on 4.3 ghz with 1.28 V( I read this voltage in cpu-z, in bios I actually applied 1.29V I think). I was on 1.27V but it crashed. I have been folding all night and it doesn't seem to have crashed. Is this a good indicator of stability? I don't really wanne prime 95 for 24 hours because I don't want to spill valuable folding resources







If It gets through the day then I guess it's stable. Has been folding for 12 hours now. Temps are 70 degree and I can barely hear my fans, great!


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Thanks for the vote of confidence. REP+. Anyway my first try on OC'ing was auto overclocking. That didn't turn out to be stable and I got a blue screen. LOL. Didn't think I'd try OC'ing. What lead me to OC'ing was that when playing Sim City, FPS dropped to 6 fps from 30+ when my population hit 100k and tourist flooding in. Turns out the game is CPU powered because of the sims ai.


Just follow the guide and practice getting the lower overclocks stable testing with prime 95 and checking for WHEA errors to make sure you are completely stable. When you get the hang of it work your way up from there till you find a good 24/7 oc. keep a close eye on your temps in p95,(85c or lower is safe) I usually set realtemp so it will beep at a certain temp in case I'm away from the pc but you will get a good idea of what your temps are within the first 10 min. or so of stress testing. It's fairly easy once you get the hang of it, most settings stay on auto. like I said if you dont know what something means look it up or ask. There are some knowledgeable people here.
You may gain a few FPS and temps will be 15-20c less (when gaming) than stress testing. Also turn your in game settings down, you want AT LEAST 30+ FPS for smooth gameplay.
Thats wierd your auto oc didnt work, my board is similiar (MVF) and the auto's worked fine for me when I tested them but the Voltages were a little high

Thanx for the REP:thumb:


----------



## neofury

Alright so lately I've been trying to push for 4.8, 4.9 seems like a no go for me due to temps and same with 5.0, I'll have to delid for that, but even then 5.0 seems like the max I could achieve on air.

So last night I was running a 5 hour prime at 1.305v for 4.8ghz. I come down this morning my PC is at login, I check, no BSOD. So I had figured I just crashed and for some reason no bluescreen. Then I check when my last pass was in prime results, 3:10am (needed to go till 6am for 12hr







)

Essentially, windows update screwed me. I was passed out and didn't realize









Anyways I don't have the proof of stability because of it but I decided I was probably stable at 1.305v so I'm going to move down to 1.295v today and try it out, if it crashes I'll go 1.3v, if that crashes I'll try 1.305v again.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Patience and persistence is the key to overclocking








Keep at it


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> Okay so I have tried some overclocking again after being discouraged because my chip was garbage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am on 4.3 ghz with 1.28 V( I read this voltage in cpu-z, in bios I actually applied 1.29V I think). I was on 1.27V but it crashed. I have been folding all night and it doesn't seem to have crashed. Is this a good indicator of stability? I don't really wanne prime 95 for 24 hours because I don't want to spill valuable folding resources
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If It gets through the day then I guess it's stable. Has been folding for 12 hours now. Temps are 70 degree and I can barely hear my fans, great!


Folding is a very good indicator of stability. It is not uncommon for people to pass Prime95 then need to bump up vCore in order to fold continuously. You could check for WHEA errors in Even Viewer in the folder: Apps and Services-Microsoft-Windows-Kernel WHEA, but other than that folding is a viable replacement for Prime95.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neofury*
> 
> Alright so lately I've been trying to push for 4.8, 4.9 seems like a no go for me due to temps and same with 5.0, I'll have to delid for that, but even then 5.0 seems like the max I could achieve on air.
> 
> So last night I was running a 5 hour prime at 1.305v for 4.8ghz. I come down this morning my PC is at login, I check, no BSOD. So I had figured I just crashed and for some reason no bluescreen. Then I check when my last pass was in prime results, 3:10am (needed to go till 6am for 12hr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Essentially, windows update screwed me. I was passed out and didn't realize
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways I don't have the proof of stability because of it but I decided I was probably stable at 1.305v so I'm going to move down to 1.295v today and try it out, if it crashes I'll go 1.3v, if that crashes I'll try 1.305v again.


Good point. If you have automatically schedule programs like Windows Update installations, virus scan, defrags, or anything else intensive you should not have them run during your Prime95 test.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Patience and persistence is the key to overclocking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep at it


+10


----------



## neofury

Yeah I don't have anything other than windows update which I thought I had disabled









Will keep it in mind now though. Oh well, at least I know for 9 hours it was stable, which is better than nothing. Hopefully it can do 12 at a lower voltage, the 1.305 was just a guesswork number, I had 1.255v at 4.7ghz so I added 0.05









Does anyone know if you have the right temps if1.4v+ volts 24/7 (offset mode) is actually safe? The way I figure it, shouldn't it be since you aren't going to be above 1.4v all that often? Obviously 1.4v manual could be pretty risky.


----------



## Ribozyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Folding is a very good indicator of stability. It is not uncommon for people to pass Prime95 then need to bump up vCore in order to fold continuously. You could check for WHEA errors in Even Viewer in the folder: Apps and Services-Microsoft-Windows-Kernel WHEA, but other than that folding is a viable replacement for Prime95.


Hah just when I thought I was safe, it crashed after about 15 hours of folding







Bumped up the Vcore with 0.005 Volt. My Vcore used to throttle from 1.280 to 1.272 and now with this bump it stays at 1.280 constantly. I have the Vcore in BIOS set at 1.295 though,is it normal that cpu-z shows other voltages?


----------



## ChaosAD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> Hah just when I thought I was safe, it crashed after about 15 hours of folding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bumped up the Vcore with 0.005 Volt. My Vcore used to throttle from 1.280 to 1.272 and now with this bump it stays at 1.280 constantly. I have the Vcore in BIOS set at 1.295 though,is it normal that cpu-z shows other voltages?


If it crashed you most certainly need more than 0.005v bump on vcore. Because you also have to deal with possible computation errors and whea errors. Thats how i test stability. Folding and gaming with 5-6 open chrome tabs and some other programms in background. You cant be more sure that you are stable than that!

Your cpuz vcore reading depends on your LLC level that you have set in your bios. Im on my phone now and i cant see which mb you use to help you more.


----------



## Ribozyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaosAD*
> 
> If it crashed you most certainly need more than 0.005v bump on vcore. Because you also have to deal with possible computation errors and whea errors. Thats how i test stability. Folding and gaming with 5-6 open chrome tabs and some other programms in background. You cant be more sure that you are stable than that!
> 
> Your cpuz vcore reading depends on your LLC level that you have set in your bios. Im on my phone now and i cant see which mb you use to help you more.


I have an sus p8z77-i deluxe board. It's mini ITX. Yes, I was browsing the web while folding with many chrome tabs open and it suddenly began to report crashed flash player all the time. I could reset the flash player and all was good but it kept crashing often. System never crashed though until hours later. Now I bumped up some more. Cpu-z reading went from 1.28 to 1.288 reading with my Vcore in Bios set at 1.3V. Don't wanne go higher really so I hope it stays stable. Before it crashed I often had issues with internet too. It said limited internet connectivity now and then, but when resetting the Wifi adapter all was good. Could this be due to stability issues?


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neofury*
> 
> Yeah I don't have anything other than windows update which I thought I had disabled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will keep it in mind now though. Oh well, at least I know for 9 hours it was stable, which is better than nothing. Hopefully it can do 12 at a lower voltage, the 1.305 was just a guesswork number, I had 1.255v at 4.7ghz so I added 0.05
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if you have the right temps if1.4v+ volts 24/7 (offset mode) is actually safe? The way I figure it, shouldn't it be since you aren't going to be above 1.4v all that often? Obviously 1.4v manual could be pretty risky.


We are under the assumption that anything under 1.5v on Ivy is safe, depending on whom you ask the top could be 1.52v or 1.55v. However, I wouldn't go over 1.5, and we have to assume some risk by going over 1.4v. Just depends on your temps, how you use the machine, and how long you want your chip to last without measurable degradation.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> Hah just when I thought I was safe, it crashed after about 15 hours of folding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bumped up the Vcore with 0.005 Volt. My Vcore used to throttle from 1.280 to 1.272 and now with this bump it stays at 1.280 constantly. I have the Vcore in BIOS set at 1.295 though,is it normal that cpu-z shows other voltages?


Folding can produce different numbers depending on what it is doing I believe, so for consistency I would want to know what all the vCore numbers you see during a half hour of Prime95. Either way software like CPU-Z is just estimating your voltage, and every mobo is a little different. Some are more accurate than others. You need a multimeter to know for sure what they are.

Stability issues can only be determined through testing. If a little more vCore solves it then that was the issue, but another way to test it is run the chip as F5 defaults and see if you have the same problems or not.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

For folding, your VID is different - that's why your PC crashes under a few hours of it, whilst it lasts 24hrs+ on P95 (I'm talking about being on offset)


----------



## Ribozyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> For folding, your VID is different - that's why your PC crashes under a few hours of it, whilst it lasts 24hrs+ on P95 (I'm talking about being on offset)


I followed this guide so I am on manual I guess. Does this mean that I won't throttle back when I am not folding?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> I followed this guide so I am on manual I guess. Does this mean that I won't throttle back when I am not folding?


No of course you'll throttle back.
You have to just re-calculate your offset based on your folding VID


----------



## Chunin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> For folding, your VID is different - that's why your PC crashes under a few hours of it, whilst it lasts 24hrs+ on P95 (I'm talking about being on offset)


Thats totally true. Just now i spent quite some time wondering why windows is throwing WHEA errors at me all of a sudden... Checked the VID and it was 0.02V lower than when i checked it while running Prime 95 and my VCORE was at 1.096V instead of the 1.12V which in my case is needed for 4.2 Ghz.


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> Hah just when I thought I was safe, it crashed after about 15 hours of folding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bumped up the Vcore with 0.005 Volt. My Vcore used to throttle from 1.280 to 1.272 and now with this bump it stays at 1.280 constantly. I have the Vcore in BIOS set at 1.295 though,is it normal that cpu-z shows other voltages?


If his actually volts are lower then his set volts doesn't he need to adjust his LLC? I am new to this also but I am thinking king this could have something to do with your problem.. Case I run 4.5 at 1.25 set in bios but in cpuz it shows 1.264 volts.. I think you need to set your LLC to extreme but don't quote me on that what for someone with more experience to help you..


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> If his actually volts are lower then his set volts doesn't he need to adjust his LLC? I am new to this also but I am thinking king this could have something to do with your problem.. Case I run 4.5 at 1.25 set in bios but in cpuz it shows 1.264 volts.. I think you need to set your LLC to extreme but don't quote me on that what for someone with more experience to help you..


Depends on the mobo, you have to test it. We usually want Ultra High and that will result in readings close to what you set in bios, maybe a tad more. If he is on Ultra already then he would have to go to Extreme and that would likely overshoot significantly. Again he has to test it, but usually Extreme goes way too far. Better to be as close to what you set in bios, whether it is just above or just below what you set. However, I am assuming he is on Ultra, if not that would change things.


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> I have an sus p8z77-i deluxe board. It's mini ITX. Yes, I was browsing the web while folding with many chrome tabs open and it suddenly began to report crashed flash player all the time. I could reset the flash player and all was good but it kept crashing often. System never crashed though until hours later. Now I bumped up some more. Cpu-z reading went from 1.28 to 1.288 reading with my Vcore in Bios set at 1.3V. Don't wanne go higher really so I hope it stays stable. Before it crashed I often had issues with internet too. It said limited internet connectivity now and then, but when resetting the Wifi adapter all was good. Could this be due to stability issues?


Thats a good question I was having the same issue a while back with a different oc(limitied internet connectivity) but I assumed it was my ISP?
@neofury I hope 1.4v 24/7 offset is safe cause that's where im sittin (fairly new oc)

@CHAOSAD nice avatar, I wish they still had Max & Igor Cavalera


----------



## neofury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> Thats a good question I was having the same issue a while back with a different oc(limitied internet connectivity) but I assumed it was my ISP?
> @neofury I hope 1.4v 24/7 offset is safe cause that's where im sittin (fairly new oc)
> 
> @CHAOSAD nice avatar, I wish they still had Max & Igor Cavalera


If I were you, I'd use offset. The reason being when your PC throttles down, so will the volts, unlike if you set manual.

It may not make any difference, but the way I see it less often being at full voltage can't hurt. Once you do a 12hr+ prime95 on a certain voltage, taking the higher of the two VID's, you should be able to come up with the perfect offset anyways.

1.4v seems a little high. Are you at 4.9-5.0ghz?

EDIT: Just checked your sig. 4.9ghz







Awesome dude. Had you tried tweaking it to like 1.395 etc? I usually do take a somewhat arbitrary number (something sensible) and keep reducing until I get a crash, then I stick with the lowest voltage possible.

PS: How low does the swiftech h220 keep your temps, and are you delidded?


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neofury*
> 
> If I were you, I'd use offset. The reason being when your PC throttles down, so will the volts, unlike if you set manual.
> 
> It may not make any difference, but the way I see it less often being at full voltage can't hurt. Once you do a 12hr+ prime95 on a certain voltage, taking the higher of the two VID's, you should be able to come up with the perfect offset anyways.


You have to test any offset to see if it works, but you would want to take the lowest VID if you want to be safe, not the highest. The lower the VID you use the more vCore you will be using in your offset calculation.


----------



## neofury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> You have to test any offset to see if it works, but you would want to take the lowest VID if you want to be safe, not the highest. The lower the VID you use the more vCore you will be using in your offset calculation.


True, in my case though specifically, the lower = crash, higher = fine. But you are right I should've specified to try lower first. Regardless, offset is better than fixed. For me the higher one is also the VID it stays at much more often, which is a factor from what I hear. If it's 50/50 then you can probably get away with the lower VID more easily but for me it's like 20/80 lol.


----------



## Ribozyme

Help guys, I have been running on 4.3 ghz on 1.288V for a while but I seemed to keep hiving the problem of limited connection now and then which was very annoying. So I just went to the bios and hit f5 to reset to stock but when I restarted and checked my frequency and voltage it showed that I was still on 4.3ghz but with lots of extra voltages at 1.43V ? How can I revert to stock, help requested. Thanks.


----------



## Swag

Evolution of Swag's Venus:
Early 2012:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Mid-Late 2012:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







2013:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> Help guys, I have been running on 4.3 ghz on 1.288V for a while but I seemed to keep hiving the problem of limited connection now and then which was very annoying. So I just went to the bios and hit f5 to reset to stock but when I restarted and checked my frequency and voltage it showed that I was still on 4.3ghz but with lots of extra voltages at 1.43V ? How can I revert to stock, help requested. Thanks.


Sounds like the Asus bios bug. Are you on the most recent bios for your mobo? If so, reflash it, if not go to the most recent. Please note you will lose all your settings and saved profiles when switching to a new bios, so take screenshots or write them down.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Evolution of Swag's Venus:


Nice evolution, extremely clean.
When do you make the switch to full custom water?


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neofury*
> 
> If I were you, I'd use offset. The reason being when your PC throttles down, so will the volts, unlike if you set manual.
> 
> It may not make any difference, but the way I see it less often being at full voltage can't hurt. Once you do a 12hr+ prime95 on a certain voltage, taking the higher of the two VID's, you should be able to come up with the perfect offset anyways.
> 
> 1.4v seems a little high. Are you at 4.9-5.0ghz?
> 
> EDIT: Just checked your sig. 4.9ghz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome dude. Had you tried tweaking it to like 1.395 etc? I usually do take a somewhat arbitrary number (something sensible) and keep reducing until I get a crash, then I stick with the lowest voltage possible.
> 
> PS: How low does the swiftech h220 keep your temps, and are you delidded?


Yeah it is offset 4.9 @1.4v NON delid chip. I had to raise offset one notch because of a few WHEA errors. The swiftech does well with 2 Gentle Typhoon AP30 PWM's

A little more than 1 hour of prime max cores 78,84,85,82


----------



## neofury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> Yeah it is offset 4.9 @1.4v NON delid chip. I had to raise offset one notch because of a few WHEA errors. The swiftech does well with 2 Gentle Typhoon AP30 PWM's
> 
> A little more than 1 hour of prime max cores 78,84,85,82


Nice temps man. I'm going to have to delid. I can get 4.9ghz at around 1.36v~ but the temps are just too much. Hoping delid will get me 20c. My temps have never been great.


----------



## hotrod717

Just received my 2700k, my backup for delidding my 3770k, and am wondering what differences would be for oc'ing this compared to my 3770k. Anything I should do differently in bios? I seemed to remember something abou tone of the settings, that it would crash Sandy, but was recommended for Ivy. Appreciate any help as I would like to make the cpu switch tonight if possible and delid my Ivy tomorrow.










Come on guys.


----------



## tw33k

I'm not aware of any BIOS setting that will work on Ivy but crash Sandy.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> I'm not aware of any BIOS setting that will work on Ivy but crash Sandy.


Just the memory clock as far as I know, trying to boot a sandy cpu with the memory strap over 2133Mhz isn't going to work.
Not sure if pci-e set to get 3 matters, but I'd leave it auto or gen 2 with a sandy in the board.


----------



## hotrod717

Thanks. Reread a couple threads, but there is not a good guide on oc'ing sandy with an asus board other than asus's own, but that is with a p67 chipset. I misunderstood a comment on c states and Eist settings refering to sleep. My bad, just didnt want to screw it. Someone made reference that sandy isn't as tough. Temp wise? I personally don't like seeing 70*, so I should be ok. Just have to ease into it I guess. This only my second intel chip.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Possibly ssd: avhi or what ever it was lol


----------



## hotrod717

you are a funny guy^^^^ Got it installed already, but haven't oc'd it yet. Asus mobo's auto set for ahci. I really dislike the newer backplate XSPC is using for 1155. AM3 is easy, but it almost seems like the studs are too short for 1155. Have to really push down to get the threads engaged and dont need to adjust thumb screws since the springs are totally compressed already.







Makes changing cpu's a pita!


----------



## sdmf74

@neofury Thank you, I too am contemplating a delid. I am very interested to know how it turns out for you, If you decide to delid please keep us informed with the results


----------



## Daredevil 720

I see OP mentions BIOS 1408 for his Maximus V Gene. Is that outdated info or is there any reason to not update the BIOS?

My Maximus V Extreme also has the 1408 BIOS in it, and I'm wondering if I should update it or not.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daredevil 720*
> 
> I see OP mentions BIOS 1408 for his Maximus V Gene. Is that outdated info or is there any reason to not update the BIOS?
> 
> My Maximus V Extreme also has the 1408 BIOS in it, and I'm wondering if I should update it or not.


You should be on bios 1802, that is the newest. You won't have to worry about the Asus bios bug in the new bios.


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Just the memory clock as far as I know, trying to boot a sandy cpu with the memory strap over 2133Mhz isn't going to work.
> Not sure if pci-e set to get 3 matters, but I'd leave it auto or gen 2 with a sandy in the board.


True


----------



## virtuman1980

Hi guys,

I'm having trouble with my OC after changing to 2X4GB Corsair low profile memory which are rated at 1600, 9-9-9-24, 1.5V. Also, I would like to mention that I followed everything from the guide on the first page.

P95 always returns errors as soon as I started it with the following messages "FATAL ERROR: Rounding was 0.5, expected less than 0.4...Hardware failure detected, consult stress.txt file." I have already tried Memtest86+ and Window Memory Diagnostics, one stick, both sticks, without any errors. The only way I can get P95 to run stable is to bump the DRAM voltage a notch to 1.55V. So is this a memory, motherboard, or even a power supply problem? Thanks in advance.


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *virtuman1980*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm having trouble with my OC after changing to 2X4GB Corsair low profile memory which are rated at 1600, 9-9-9-24, 1.5V. Also, I would like to mention that I followed everything from the guide on the first page.
> 
> P95 always returns errors as soon as I started it with the following messages "FATAL ERROR: Rounding was 0.5, expected less than 0.4...Hardware failure detected, consult stress.txt file." I have already tried Memtest86+ and Window Memory Diagnostics, one stick, both sticks, without any errors. The only way I can get P95 to run stable is to bump the DRAM voltage a notch to 1.55V. So is this a memory, motherboard, or even a power supply problem? Thanks in advance.


If you watch the OCing youtube video from the first page he says you should run your 1.5 volt at 1.55 just incase it needs more..I could be wrong but i know thats what he did in video..


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> If you watch the OCing youtube video from the first page he says you should run your 1.5 volt at 1.55 just incase it needs more..I could be wrong but i know thats what he did in video..


AFAIK ,that only if you have all populated slots filled . the 1.5v is spec for 2 sticks, so if you have 4 you might need to bump it to 1.55v .

virtuman1980
What I would do is bring back stock clocks and see if prime95 fails with same as you noted (needs 1.55) . I would test at MB defaults and XMP speeds .
If it still fails I would call Corsair and see what they say .
Also check if others with same memory are having to run 1.55 too .


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *virtuman1980*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm having trouble with my OC after changing to 2X4GB Corsair low profile memory which are rated at 1600, 9-9-9-24, 1.5V. Also, I would like to mention that I followed everything from the guide on the first page.
> 
> P95 always returns errors as soon as I started it with the following messages "FATAL ERROR: Rounding was 0.5, expected less than 0.4...Hardware failure detected, consult stress.txt file." I have already tried Memtest86+ and Window Memory Diagnostics, one stick, both sticks, without any errors. The only way I can get P95 to run stable is to bump the DRAM voltage a notch to 1.55V. So is this a memory, motherboard, or even a power supply problem? Thanks in advance.


OK - first of all GO BACK TO STOCK - something I outlined quite a bit in my videos, to test for HARDWARE errors.
Once you've gone back to stock, set your timings, voltage and speed of your RATED RAM specs, and see if it passes P95 in 24hrs.
If it doesn't - most likely to be RAM HARDWARE related.

If it PASSES - then it is your OC (not your ram settings) that need to be changed.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> AFAIK ,that only if you have all populated slots filled . the 1.5v is spec for 2 sticks, so if you have 4 you might need to bump it to 1.55v .
> 
> virtuman1980
> What I would do is bring back stock clocks and see if prime95 fails with same as you noted (needs 1.55) . I would test at MB defaults and XMP speeds .
> If it still fails I would call Corsair and see what they say .
> Also check if others with same memory are having to run 1.55 too .


I have 2 sticks only, and in the video had two sticks.
I still have it at 1.55v - but yes the principle applies as if you have more sticks, it MIGHT be better to give it a few extra volts.


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> OK - first of all GO BACK TO STOCK - something I outlined quite a bit in my videos, to test for HARDWARE errors.
> Once you've gone back to stock, set your timings, voltage and speed of your RATED RAM specs, and see if it passes P95 in 24hrs.
> If it doesn't - most likely to be RAM HARDWARE related.
> 
> If it PASSES - then it is your OC (not your ram settings) that need to be changed.
> I have 2 sticks only, and in the video had two sticks.
> I still have it at 1.55v - but yes the principle applies as if you have more sticks, it MIGHT be better to give it a few extra volts.


Right , It "should" run fine w/o errors at its rated speed and voltage .


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> Right , It "should" run fine w/o errors at its rated speed and voltage .


no, it HAS TO - if not something is wrong lol


----------



## Ribozyme

So I had this problem that pressing f5 in bios didn't reset my overclock. I reflashed my bios and everything seems okay. But not quite. I thought the boost of a 3670k was 3.8ghz? I am folding and cpu-z shows me that I am on 3.6 ghz.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> So I had this problem that pressing f5 in bios didn't reset my overclock. I reflashed my bios and everything seems okay. But not quite. I thought the boost of a 3670k was 3.8ghz? I am folding and cpu-z shows me that I am on 3.6 ghz.


should be 3.8 indeed


----------



## Ribozyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> should be 3.8 indeed


Okay fixed it, jsut pressed f5 again in bios en rebooted. Now it is at 3.8ghz while folding at 1.168/1.176V, jumps around every second or so. Isn't this kind of high for stock? I know I have a power hungry chip, needed 1.3v for 4.3 ghz.


----------



## Edkiefer

no it shouldn't , 3570k base clock is 3.4 , the turbo clocks are as follows
1 an 2 cores =3.8
3 cores usage=3.7
all 4 cores =3.6
This is stock config w/o asus multi-core enhancement .

example if you run prime95 you will get 3.6ghz with default s (all 4 cores ) on i5 3570k .

Note , the Asus multi-core enhancement is default on but only works on if you set the XMP or manual setting in Ai OC tweaker


----------



## Ribozyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> no it shouldn't , 3570k base clock is 3.4 , the turbo clocks are as follows
> 1 an 2 cores =3.8
> 3 cores usage=3.7
> all 4 cores =3.6
> This is stock config w/o asus multi-core enhancement .
> 
> example if you run prime95 you will get 3.6ghz with default s (all 4 cores ) on i5 3570k .
> 
> Note , the Asus multi-core enhancement is default on but only works on if you set the XMP or manual setting in Ai OC tweaker


I did switch to XMP so you may be right


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> Okay fixed it, jsut pressed f5 again in bios en rebooted. Now it is at 3.8ghz while folding at 1.168/1.176V, jumps around every second or so. Isn't this kind of high for stock? I know I have a power hungry chip, needed 1.3v for 4.3 ghz.


vcore will be high on stock - as it over compensates for itself.
That's why we don't do AUTO offset with a OC
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> no it shouldn't , 3570k base clock is 3.4 , the turbo clocks are as follows
> 1 an 2 cores =3.8
> 3 cores usage=3.7
> all 4 cores =3.6
> This is stock config w/o asus multi-core enhancement .
> 
> example if you run prime95 you will get 3.6ghz with default s (all 4 cores ) on i5 3570k .
> 
> Note , the Asus multi-core enhancement is default on but only works on if you set the XMP or manual setting in Ai OC tweaker


Very correct - forgot about that


----------



## markallen1988

So I finally got around to trying to stabilize 4.5GHz now that I'm delidded. I had it stable to the point of passing IBT no problems, but I would still get WHEA errors while gaming. That was using High LLC with +.025 offset, which gave me 1.28-1.288 Vcore under load. I hadn't followed all the settings in the guide. So last night, I entered all the settings exactly as described in the guide, and I was able to go to -.03 offset with Ultra High LLC, which gives me 1.264-1.272 under load. Was able to pass IBT with as much as -.04 offset, but prime threw out WHEA errors so I lowered it back down. I played Crysis 3 for about 4 hours last night at these settings with no WHEA errors. But Prime fails after 18 minutes with this Vcore. If all I'm doing is gaming and web browsing and such, is passing Prime really necessary when all of the games/programs I use are stable at this overclock? I would rather not feed my 3770k 1.3+ volts just to get Prime stable when it's the only program that gives me WHEA errors. I won't be folding or doing anything other than maybe video encoding that will put a full load on my CPU. Thanks Swag and everyone else for your insight, this guide and the feedback in the 4000+ comments has really helped me with learning how to OC Ivy.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *markallen1988*
> 
> So I finally got around to trying to stabilize 4.5GHz now that I'm delidded. I had it stable to the point of passing IBT no problems, but I would still get WHEA errors while gaming. That was using High LLC with +.025 offset, which gave me 1.28-1.288 Vcore under load. I hadn't followed all the settings in the guide. So last night, I entered all the settings exactly as described in the guide, and I was able to go to -.03 offset with Ultra High LLC, which gives me 1.264-1.272 under load. Was able to pass IBT with as much as -.04 offset, but prime threw out WHEA errors so I lowered it back down. I played Crysis 3 for about 4 hours last night at these settings with no WHEA errors. But Prime fails after 18 minutes with this Vcore. If all I'm doing is gaming and web browsing and such, is passing Prime really necessary when all of the games/programs I use are stable at this overclock? I would rather not feed my 3770k 1.3+ volts just to get Prime stable when it's the only program that gives me WHEA errors. I won't be folding or doing anything other than maybe video encoding that will put a full load on my CPU. Thanks Swag and everyone else for your insight, this guide and the feedback in the 4000+ comments has really helped me with learning how to OC Ivy.


There is nothing that is 100% stable, and how close you try to get to that is completely up to you. There are plenty of people out there that oc and don't run Prime95 for 12 or 24 hours. You just have to be prepared to have the occasional instability, crash, bsod, etc.

A WHEA error does mean your oc is not really stable, so I would suggest following the guide and bumping up the vCore just a bit. However that is just my opinion. If you just game, and other casual stuff you can get by. There is no problem using 1.3v if you are worried about that, as long as your temps are ok.

The reason I recommend following the guide and getting at least 12 hours of Prime with zero issue or WHEA is so you hopefully won't have to worry about it later. If you end up having some random problem with your rig, you will be wondering if it was your chip oc or not.


----------



## markallen1988

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> There is nothing that is 100% stable, and how close you try to get to that is completely up to you. There are plenty of people out there that oc and don't run Prime95 for 12 or 24 hours. You just have to be prepared to have the occasional instability, crash, bsod, etc.
> 
> A WHEA error does mean your oc is not really stable, so I would suggest following the guide and bumping up the vCore just a bit. However that is just my opinion. If you just game, and other casual stuff you can get by. There is no problem using 1.3v if you are worried about that, as long as your temps are ok.
> 
> The reason I recommend following the guide and getting at least 12 hours of Prime with zero issue or WHEA is so you hopefully won't have to worry about it later. If you end up having some random problem with your rig, you will be wondering if it was your chip oc or not.


Thanks for the quick response. I might just try to bump it up a bit more just so I can see if I can get it stable. I didn't enable PLL overvoltage, would that have any impact? I want to save sleep mode if at all possible. Everything else is identical to the guide.

I have 16 GB of the samsung wonder RAM, I kinda want to get the CPU completely stabilized so I can OC the RAM and be sure of what is causing the problems if I do.

I had run my previous 4.5 OC with high LLC and +.025 for the last month with no BSOD or crashes, just the occasional WHEA error when gaming. It is much more stable now following the settings in the guide, no WHEA errors while gaming.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *markallen1988*
> 
> Thanks for the quick response. I might just try to bump it up a bit more just so I can see if I can get it stable. I didn't enable PLL overvoltage, would that have any impact? I want to save sleep mode if at all possible. Everything else is identical to the guide.
> 
> I have 16 GB of the samsung wonder RAM, I kinda want to get the CPU completely stabilized so I can OC the RAM and be sure of what is causing the problems if I do.
> 
> I had run my previous 4.5 OC with high LLC and +.025 for the last month with no BSOD or crashes, just the occasional WHEA error when gaming. It is much more stable now following the settings in the guide, no WHEA errors while gaming.


For 4.5, PLL overvoltage should make no difference whether it is on or off. You would want it enabled for higher overclocks.

The fact that you want to oc ram changes things. I am not a memory oc expert, but I can tell you for sure that ocing ram with a chip oc that "might" be unstable is a bad idea. Get it to go at least 12 hours of Prime95 with zero problems or WHEA, then look at ocing the ram.

Being delidded you should have good temps so there is no danger with voltage under 1.4v, so I don't think you have anything to worry about as far as that goes.


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> vcore will be high on stock - as it over compensates for itself.
> That's why we don't do AUTO offset with a OC
> Very correct - forgot about that


I don't fold but how does it compare with prime95 or IBT ?
1.176 seems high at stock clock .
I am OC to 4.0 on auto and I see [email protected] .
I have my cores staggered like stock .

FWT, if I did plan to go higher I would probably switch to manual/offset at 4.2 mark .


----------



## markallen1988

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> For 4.5, PLL overvoltage should make no difference whether it is on or off. You would want it enabled for higher overclocks.
> 
> The fact that you want to oc ram changes things. I am not a memory oc expert, but I can tell you for sure that ocing ram with a chip oc that "might" be unstable is a bad idea. Get it to go at least 12 hours of Prime95 with zero problems or WHEA, then look at ocing the ram.
> 
> Being delidded you should have good temps so there is no danger with voltage under 1.4v, so I don't think you have anything to worry about as far as that goes.


That's exactly what I was thinking regarding the RAM, and the reason I've left it at stock settings. I will try and get it Prime stable before I even think about touching the RAM.

My highest temp after 2 rounds of IBT with 13500MB of RAM used(which did throw out WHEA errors and probably would have failed the third round, BTW) is 70C, so temps definitely aren't the problem. I'm more concerned about power consumption than temps, to be honest.


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *markallen1988*
> 
> Thanks for the quick response. I might just try to bump it up a bit more just so I can see if I can get it stable. I didn't enable PLL overvoltage, would that have any impact? I want to save sleep mode if at all possible. Everything else is identical to the guide.
> 
> I have 16 GB of the samsung wonder RAM, I kinda want to get the CPU completely stabilized so I can OC the RAM and be sure of what is causing the problems if I do.
> 
> I had run my previous 4.5 OC with high LLC and +.025 for the last month with no BSOD or crashes, just the occasional WHEA error when gaming. It is much more stable now following the settings in the guide, no WHEA errors while gaming.


How did you go from a +.025 and end up at a -.04 offset?


----------



## markallen1988

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> How did you go from a +.025 and end up at a -.04 offset?


going from high to ultra high LLC


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> I don't fold but how does it compare with prime95 or IBT ?
> 1.176 seems high at stock clock .
> I am OC to 4.0 on auto and I see [email protected] .
> I have my cores staggered like stock .
> 
> FWT, if I did plan to go higher I would probably switch to manual/offset at 4.2 mark .


folding is around 5x harder on the PC than P95 or IBT


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *markallen1988*
> 
> going from high to ultra high LLC


By changing your LLC should not change your offset right? You take your set voltage in bios and your VID.. I don't think either would change if you changed your llc.. I could be totally wrong though..


----------



## markallen1988

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> By changing your LLC should not change your offset right? You take your set voltage in bios and your VID.. I don't think either would change if you changed your llc.. I could be totally wrong though..


raising LLC from high to ultra high adds about an extra .05v under load, which took me from having 1.288v with high LLC to over 1.33v with ultra high LLC at the same offset. I'm sure it could vary between mobos, but that is my personal experience.


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *markallen1988*
> 
> raising LLC from high to ultra high adds about an extra .05v under load, which took me from having 1.288v with high LLC to over 1.33v with ultra high LLC at the same offset. I'm sure it could vary between mobos, but that is my personal experience.


But you are suppose to adjust your Offset from you bios voltage setting not your actual voltage..So LLC should have nothing to do with offset.. At least that's how I was taught..


----------



## Totally Dubbed

That's correct LLC shouldn't really be affected by offset vs manual


----------



## virtuman1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> If you watch the OCing youtube video from the first page he says you should run your 1.5 volt at 1.55 just incase it needs more..I could be wrong but i know thats what he did in video..


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> AFAIK ,that only if you have all populated slots filled . the 1.5v is spec for 2 sticks, so if you have 4 you might need to bump it to 1.55v .
> 
> virtuman1980
> What I would do is bring back stock clocks and see if prime95 fails with same as you noted (needs 1.55) . I would test at MB defaults and XMP speeds .
> If it still fails I would call Corsair and see what they say .
> Also check if others with same memory are having to run 1.55 too .


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> OK - first of all GO BACK TO STOCK - something I outlined quite a bit in my videos, to test for HARDWARE errors.
> Once you've gone back to stock, set your timings, voltage and speed of your RATED RAM specs, and see if it passes P95 in 24hrs.
> If it doesn't - most likely to be RAM HARDWARE related.
> 
> If it PASSES - then it is your OC (not your ram settings) that need to be changed.
> I have 2 sticks only, and in the video had two sticks.
> I still have it at 1.55v - but yes the principle applies as if you have more sticks, it MIGHT be better to give it a few extra volts.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> Right , It "should" run fine w/o errors at its rated speed and voltage .


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> no, it HAS TO - if not something is wrong lol


Thanks OneGun, Edkiefer, and Totally Dubbed for your comments. What I have done so far :

-Manually entered 1333, 9-9-9-24, 1.50V: P95 ran fine for 12+ hours.
-Manually entered 1600, 9-9-9-24, 1.50V (rated spec): P95 came back with errors within 10 minutes with the "FATAL ERROR: Rounding was 0.5, expected less than 0.4...Hardware failure detected, consult stress.txt file." message
-Manually entered 1600, 9-9-9-24, 1.55V: P95 ran fine for 12+ hours

Also, I forgot to mention that I only have 2 sticks of ram and the weird thing is both Memtest86+ and Windows Memory Diagnostics didn't find any errors.

Haha...I haven't thought of going back to stock (feel so stupid







)...thanks for the suggestion and I will give it a shot when I have time during the weekend. Thanks again.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *virtuman1980*
> 
> Thanks OneGun, Edkiefer, and Totally Dubbed for your comments. What I have done so far :
> 
> -Manually entered 1333, 9-9-9-24, 1.50V: P95 ran fine for 12+ hours.
> -Manually entered 1600, 9-9-9-24, 1.50V (rated spec): P95 came back with errors within 10 minutes with the "FATAL ERROR: Rounding was 0.5, expected less than 0.4...Hardware failure detected, consult stress.txt file." message
> -Manually entered 1600, 9-9-9-24, 1.55V: P95 ran fine for 12+ hours
> 
> Also, I forgot to mention that I only have 2 sticks of ram and the weird thing is both Memtest86+ and Windows Memory Diagnostics didn't find any errors.
> 
> Haha...I haven't thought of going back to stock (feel so stupid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )...thanks for the suggestion and I will give it a shot when I have time during the weekend. Thanks again.


I would be tempted to RMA it.
I had the same problem memtest didn't pick it up - ended up being 1 faulty module.

So try another thing:
Try putting them in a different slot
and also try getting rid of one module and seeing if it also passes


----------



## markallen1988

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> But you are suppose to adjust your Offset from you bios voltage setting not your actual voltage..So LLC should have nothing to do with offset.. At least that's how I was taught..


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> That's correct LLC shouldn't really be affected by offset vs manual


I wasn't comparing offset to manual, it's the same either way. The more LLC I add, the higher my voltage under load. Isn't that how LLC works? Please, feel free to correct me if I'm wrong, but that is my experience. I get the same voltage under load with +0.025 and high LLC as with -0.030 and ultra high LLC. If I turn ultra high LLC on with my offset at +0.025, I get a Vcore of over 1.33v as read by CPU-Z. High LLC gives me 1.288v in CPU-Z. So I was able to reduce my offset and in turn reduce my idle voltage while maintaining sufficient load Vcore by going to ultra high LLC. I'm using a P8Z77V Pro/thunderbolt mobo, it might be different with a higher end ROG board like a Sabertooth or a MVE.


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *markallen1988*
> 
> I wasn't comparing offset to manual, it's the same either way. The more LLC I add, the higher my voltage under load. Isn't that how LLC works? Please, feel free to correct me if I'm wrong, but that is my experience. I get the same voltage under load with +0.025 and high LLC as with -0.030 and ultra high LLC. If I turn ultra high LLC on with my offset at +0.025, I get a Vcore of over 1.33v as read by CPU-Z. High LLC gives me 1.288v in CPU-Z. So I was able to reduce my offset and in turn reduce my idle voltage while maintaining sufficient load Vcore by going to ultra high LLC. I'm using a P8Z77V Pro/thunderbolt mobo, it might be different with a higher end ROG board like a Sabertooth or a MVE.


What is your manual voltage set to in bios ad your main VID number?


----------



## markallen1988

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> What is your manual voltage set to in bios ad your main VID number?


I haven't used manual voltage with my 4.5GHz OC, so I couldn't tell you. I tried to figure out my offset using that method for my 4.3GHz OC, but the number it gave me didn't supply enough voltage so I just experimented until I found the offset that gave me the correct Vcore under load. My VID at 4.5GHz is 1.271-1.281 running IBT and 1.286-1.291 running Prime95.


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *markallen1988*
> 
> I haven't used manual voltage with my 4.5GHz OC, so I couldn't tell you. I tried to figure out my offset using that method for my 4.3GHz OC, but the number it gave me didn't supply enough voltage so I just experimented until I found the offset that gave me the correct Vcore under load. My VID at 4.5GHz is 1.271-1.281 running IBT and 1.286-1.291 running Prime95.


So you never set your manual voltage like the guide?


----------



## markallen1988

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> So you never set your manual voltage like the guide?


Yes, I did. When I was going for my 4.3GHz OC, which I ran stable for 3 months. Having become experienced with using offset voltage, I didn't feel the need to when I went up to 4.5. My voltage under load is the same as if I were using manual, and I just adjust the offset 0.005v at a time to change my Vcore instead of using manual voltage. I would rather not constantly pump ~1.3v through my CPU when it isn't necessary.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *markallen1988*
> 
> Yes, I did. When I was going for my 4.3GHz OC, which I ran stable for 3 months. Having become experienced with using offset voltage, I didn't feel the need to when I went up to 4.5. My voltage under load is the same as if I were using manual, and I just adjust the offset 0.005v at a time to change my Vcore instead of using manual voltage. I would rather not constantly pump ~1.3v through my CPU when it isn't necessary.


You are correct, if you raise LLC your vCore under load will rise. Therefore if you were on offset with High then switched to Ultra you would have to lower your offset to compensate.

I think the guys were thinking you were mixing offset vs manual and changing LLC. Nothing wrong or unusual about what you have done so far.


----------



## markallen1988

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> You are correct, if you raise LLC your vCore under load will rise. Therefore if you were on offset with High then switched to Ultra you would have to lower your offset to compensate.
> 
> I think the guys were thinking you were mixing offset vs manual and changing LLC. Nothing wrong or unusual about what you have done so far.


Okay, that's what I thought. Thanks for the clarification. I was starting to think there was something wrong with my hardware.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> You are correct, if you raise LLC your vCore under load will rise. Therefore if you were on offset with High then switched to Ultra you would have to lower your offset to compensate.
> 
> I think the guys were thinking you were mixing offset vs manual and changing LLC. Nothing wrong or unusual about what you have done so far.


indeed


----------



## markallen1988

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> indeed










Thanks for the video guide, by the way. Very good explanations.

So I've bumped voltage up to 1.296, running Prime right now. It seems to fail at the end of the second iteration each time, using 10 minutes per test. I'm almost wondering if it my RAM after all, it's running at stock settings though. Would explain why I don't get any WHEA errors except for running Prime95/IBT with 90% RAM. Or maybe I just have a crappy IMC that can't handle 16GBs of RAM at this OC.

EDIT: Had a worker crash after about 15 minutes, but no WHEA error. Stange. What do you guys make of that?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *markallen1988*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the video guide, by the way. Very good explanations.
> 
> So I've bumped voltage up to 1.296, running Prime right now. It seems to fail at the end of the second iteration each time, using 10 minutes per test. I'm almost wondering if it my RAM after all, it's running at stock settings though. Would explain why I don't get any WHEA errors except for running Prime95/IBT with 90% RAM. Or maybe I just have a crappy IMC that can't handle 16GBs of RAM at this OC.
> 
> EDIT: Had a worker crash after about 15 minutes, but no WHEA error. Stange. What do you guys make of that?


As I said, go to stock - by that i mean your whole OC. To determine if it is your RAM or your OC


----------



## markallen1988

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> As I said, go to stock - by that i mean your whole OC. To determine if it is your RAM or your OC


Can I leave all my settings from the guide the same other than frequency and Vcore, or should I save the OC profile and reset the BIOS?

I dropped the RAM to 1333MHz just to check if that solves it. I'm about 15 minutes in, so minutes from where it has failed each time, we will see!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *markallen1988*
> 
> Can I leave all my settings from the guide the same other than frequency and Vcore, or should I save the OC profile and reset the BIOS?
> 
> I dropped the RAM to 1333MHz just to check if that solves it. I'm about 15 minutes in, so minutes from where it has failed each time, we will see!


save the bios and reset everything back to stock.
Do not try anything else like lowering timings etc. You have to figure this out.


----------



## markallen1988

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> save the bios and reset everything back to stock.
> Do not try anything else like lowering timings etc. You have to figure this out.


Alright, everything is back to stock, and Prime95 is running. We shall see! Stock voltage is 1.144, seems a little high for 3.7GHz, considering I was running 4.3 at only .05 higher.

How long should I let Prime run for?


----------



## NitrousX

A friend of mine recently put together an i7 3770K system and he is currently in the process of validating his 4.5GHz overclock. So WHEA Logger errors in event viewers means that his overclock is not stable but what about *Kernal-EventTracing errors,* are they normal? If you click on it, it says *Session "Microsoft Security Client OOBE" stopped due to the following error: 0xC000000D.*

Thanks all.


----------



## markallen1988

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NitrousX*
> 
> A friend of mine recently put together an i7 3770K system and he is currently in the process of validating his 4.5GHz overclock. So WHEA Logger errors in event viewers means that his overclock is not stable but what about *Kernal-EventTracing errors,* are they normal? If you click on it, it says *Session "Microsoft Security Client OOBE" stopped due to the following error: 0xC000000D.*
> 
> Thanks all.


Looking in that section on my event viewer, I see that I have similar logs. *Session "" failed to start with the following error: 0xC0000011* at every startup. But seeing as how I just ran without any overclock at all stock settings to test stability, and still got the same error on startup, I would say it definitely isn't OC related.

http://social.technet.microsoft.com/Forums/en-US/w7itprogeneral/thread/87587aa0-a924-41a8-a050-095b123022a1 There is a related link, although as usual the MS techs have no idea what they are talking about. Good luck with the OC!


----------



## NitrousX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *markallen1988*
> 
> Looking in that section on my event viewer, I see that I have similar logs. *Session "" failed to start with the following error: 0xC0000011* at every startup. But seeing as how I just ran without any overclock at all stock settings to test stability, and still got the same error on startup, I would say it definitely isn't OC related.
> 
> http://social.technet.microsoft.com/Forums/en-US/w7itprogeneral/thread/87587aa0-a924-41a8-a050-095b123022a1 There is a related link, although as usual the MS techs have no idea what they are talking about. Good luck with the OC!


Your " " is relating to Microsoft Security Essentials as well?

Thanks.


----------



## markallen1988

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NitrousX*
> 
> Your " " is relating to Microsoft Security Essentials as well?
> 
> Thanks.


it actually doesn't say what it's related to, that is exactly what it shows. I just copied and pasted. It isn't related to an unstable overclock, it is something different whatever it is.


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NitrousX*
> 
> A friend of mine recently put together an i7 3770K system and he is currently in the process of validating his 4.5GHz overclock. So WHEA Logger errors in event viewers means that his overclock is not stable but what about *Kernal-EventTracing errors,* are they normal? If you click on it, it says *Session "Microsoft Security Client OOBE" stopped due to the following error: 0xC000000D.*
> 
> Thanks all.


http://www.sevenforums.com/general-discussion/275753-microsoft-security-client-oobe-stopped-due-error-0xc000000d-2.html

Would seem to be a MSE malfunction.


----------



## markallen1988

Well, so far so good. It passed an hour of Prime at stock settings, I don't have time to test it at stock for 12 hours and that was sufficient for me. It passed the spot it was failing every time at least. 4 hours into Prime with my Vcore hovering between 1.296 and 1.312 stress testing my 4.5GHz OC. No WHEA errors, 8 hours to go! This is the first .005 voltage bump where it's passed 20 minutes for me without errors, I m halfway expecting it to fail at any minute but I'm trying to stay optimistic. I'll let you guys know how it turns out tomorrow, not sure if I'm going to stop it after 12 hours or 18. It's set to 10 minutes per iteration, so it will finish all the tests after 12 hours at 7:30am PST tomorrow.


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *markallen1988*
> 
> Well, so far so good. It passed an hour of Prime at stock settings, I don't have time to test it at stock for 12 hours and that was sufficient for me. It passed the spot it was failing every time at least. 4 hours into Prime with my Vcore hovering between 1.296 and 1.312 stress testing my 4.5GHz OC. No WHEA errors, 8 hours to go! This is the first .005 voltage bump where it's passed 20 minutes for me without errors, I m halfway expecting it to fail at any minute but I'm trying to stay optimistic. I'll let you guys know how it turns out tomorrow, not sure if I'm going to stop it after 12 hours or 18. It's set to 10 minutes per iteration, so it will finish all the tests after 12 hours at 7:30am PST tomorrow.


I noticed when I put my 3570k to 4.5 ghz that I could pass 18hrs of p95 but I couldn't pass IBT for a hour.. That was while trying to figure out my correct offset.. But once I got everything dialed in I passed both.. Now I am at 4.5 at 1.25 volts with a -.015 offset.. Let us know how your testing goes bro..


----------



## Ribozyme

Is it possible for me to try and drop my voltage on stock settings? I am now on 1.168V for 3.8ghz. I would want to try 1.1V maybe. But I still want to keep the throttling of the Vcore while doing light tasks. How do I do this?


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> Is it possible for me to try and drop my voltage on stock settings? I am now on 1.168V for 3.8ghz. I would want to try 1.1V maybe. But I still want to keep the throttling of the Vcore while doing light tasks. How do I do this?


Use offset mode, and put in a negative offset. Not a whole lot of reason to lower the volts at stock settings though.


----------



## Ribozyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Use offset mode, and put in a negative offset. Not a whole lot of reason to lower the volts at stock settings though.


I am kind of a green guy to put it that way so less volts means less power consumption so why not. If it is stable at lower voltage no need to send heat to the atmosphere for nothing







While we are on this subject I have a question. The 70W or so that a 3570k has as TDP, those watts are used by the processor to convert in cpu cycles. So while doing this heat gets generated as loss. But that means that not all of these 70 watts is converted to heat isn't it? If you punch someone in the face, there is energy lost as heat but most part of the energy goes in to the mechanical movement of the arm and deformation of the face, no?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

You should have tested 24hrs on stock, not 1hr


----------



## markallen1988

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> I noticed when I put my 3570k to 4.5 ghz that I could pass 18hrs of p95 but I couldn't pass IBT for a hour.. That was while trying to figure out my correct offset.. But once I got everything dialed in I passed both.. Now I am at 4.5 at 1.25 volts with a -.015 offset.. Let us know how your testing goes bro..


11 hours in, and no error yet. Thanks bro









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> You should have tested 24hrs on stock, not 1hr


Yes, I know, but I'm impatient. I think I will just let it run for 24 hours instead of 12, just to be sure it's stable.


----------



## Chunin

I run 4.2 Ghz at 1.12V so you probably could do 3.8 Ghz at 1.1V. My auto voltage for 3.4 Ghz (3.8 Ghz boost) was also something around 1.16-8V. You could use offset mode to make voltage go down when idling but youd have to test it because if your VID is high and you calculate your offset value off ot it theres a high chance your CPU wont get enough voltage while idling and will produce WHEA errors or outright BSOD on you.


----------



## thebigrobbyrob

I have noticed something odd. I wanted to try and up my OC to 4.4 but after I updated the settings in the BIOS, cpu-z and RealTemp was still showing 4.2. Thinking I didnt save the BIOS, I restarted and checked it out, sure enough it said 44 (in all 3 locations you can find the CPU clock). Went back to windows and it still said 4.2. Went back to the BIOS and checked to make sure I didnt miss a setting but everything is as it should be. Just for a simple test, I changed Vcore and memory settings and as expected, those changes showed up. Has anyone else experienced this? Im not too upset with being stuck at 4.2, but 4.4 would be a bit better...


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebigrobbyrob*
> 
> I have noticed something odd. I wanted to try and up my OC to 4.4 but after I updated the settings in the BIOS, cpu-z and RealTemp was still showing 4.2. Thinking I didnt save the BIOS, I restarted and checked it out, sure enough it said 44 (in all 3 locations you can find the CPU clock). Went back to windows and it still said 4.2. Went back to the BIOS and checked to make sure I didnt miss a setting but everything is as it should be. Just for a simple test, I changed Vcore and memory settings and as expected, those changes showed up. Has anyone else experienced this? Im not too upset with being stuck at 4.2, but 4.4 would be a bit better...


this has been mentioned a lot mate.
Reflash your BIOS - it is a KNOWN ASUS BIOS bug.


----------



## markallen1988

Would you say that this is a stable OC now?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

^cant see the image (so I'm going to say no) haha


----------



## markallen1988

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> ^cant see the image (so I'm going to say no) haha


Right click it and open it up in a new tab or window, I don't know how to make it bigger, sorry. Opening in a new window will show it full size.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *markallen1988*
> 
> Right click it and open it up in a new tab or window, I don't know how to make it bigger, sorry. Opening in a new window will show it full size.


Ah no it just wasn't showing before at all - by that I mean, no image file.
But I can see it now - great job.
Although DAMN that's a power hungry chip - unlucky in the lottery there my friend


----------



## spidey81

That's pretty much in line with what my 3570k took to reach 4.5. I had to go 1.45V to come close to stable at 4.8. Temps were never a problem, but didn't feel like pushing the volts any higher than that. I settled back down to 4.5 and called it a day! It doesn't go over 65 in P95 under water. Delidded with coollaboratory pro on both die and IHS.

Nice job with that oc Mark. Just don't get bitten by the watercooling bug! You'll never have spare money again.


----------



## markallen1988

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Ah no it just wasn't showing before at all - by that I mean, no image file.
> But I can see it now - great job.
> Although DAMN that's a power hungry chip - unlucky in the lottery there my friend


Tell me about it :/ I guess that's what I get for buying used, although I did get a pretty good deal (CPU, mobo and RAM for $390) so that makes up for it.


----------



## paradoxum

can someone suggest the best de-lidding guide they know of for my specific CPU (if there is one?) i7 3770k ivy bridge


----------



## markallen1988

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paradoxum*
> 
> can someone suggest the best de-lidding guide they know of for my specific CPU (if there is one?) i7 3770k ivy bridge


http://www.overclock.net/t/1376206/how-to-delid-your-ivy-bridge-cpu-with-out-a-razor-blade

http://www.overclock.net/t/1313179/official-delidded-club


----------



## markallen1988

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spidey81*
> 
> That's pretty much in line with what my 3570k took to reach 4.5. I had to go 1.45V to come close to stable at 4.8. Temps were never a problem, but didn't feel like pushing the volts any higher than that. I settled back down to 4.5 and called it a day! It doesn't go over 65 in P95 under water. Delidded with coollaboratory pro on both die and IHS.
> 
> Nice job with that oc Mark. Just don't get bitten by the watercooling bug! You'll never have spare money again.


Thanks! I'm delidded with CLU on the die and NT-H1 on the IHS, under an NH-D14. 77C under load with a 30C ambient at 1.312v is fine with me, don't really NEED to watercool. Although I would like to!









24 hours-


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *markallen1988*
> 
> Thanks! I'm delidded with CLU on the die and NT-H1 on the IHS, under an NH-D14. 77C under load with a 30C ambient at 1.312v is fine with me, don't really NEED to watercool. Although I would like to!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 24 hours-


Glad everything worked out for you bud..


----------



## thebigrobbyrob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> this has been mentioned a lot mate.
> Reflash your BIOS - it is a KNOWN ASUS BIOS bug.


I was going to go there next. Thanks for the help


----------



## neofury

I'm going to be delidding with CLP(U was just too much of a rip in Canada right now, and FrozenCPU is sold out, I can live with 1-2 degrees more anyways) and I'll use AS5 on the IHS.

Will let you all know the results. My Arcticlean and CLP are on the way already









Going to get a vise at home depot along with a block of wood. I could probably use the razor method but I figured why bother, the vise method seems like a joke.

I'm going to try and clean the die as much as possible, remove the glue etc. I'll let you all know my before and after results once I'm done. Right now with just 1.3v I get up to 88c on my hottest core during a 12 hour prime95 run, this is with probably the best air cooling on the market.


----------



## willll162904

willi be able to do this with a non k chip?


----------



## neofury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willll162904*
> 
> willi be able to do this with a non k chip?


No. Non-K chips are locked and thus, you can't do this type of overclocking with them.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

No idea why anyone would buy a non K chip


----------



## .theMetal

This guide is phenomenal thanks for all your hard work









I do have a question though. I've been messing around for the last couple of nights. I got the chip clocked at 4.4 looks like it takes about 1.17 volts under load which isn't bad at all. ( I still have some testing to do though)

but I have insane head room because at that speed with the delid, it runs in the high 50c range while under prime95 load. so I though what the hell and set the volts to 1.3 and started taking the clock up. had it set at 4.7 to start, then 10 minutes of prime, then 4.8, 4.9, 5.0.

turns out it wasn't leaving 44 for some reason. even though it was set to run at 50 in the bios. all 4 cores said 50 in the bios, yet it wouldn't leave 4.4 when stressing. I turned it back down to 49, then 48 and same thing. any advice as to which setting was keeping it in place??


----------



## markallen1988

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> This guide is phenomenal thanks for all your hard work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do have a question though. I've been messing around for the last couple of nights. I got the chip clocked at 4.4 looks like it takes about 1.17 volts under load which isn't bad at all. ( I still have some testing to do though)
> 
> but I have insane head room because at that speed with the delid, it runs in the high 50c range while under prime95 load. so I though what the hell and set the volts to 1.3 and started taking the clock up. had it set at 4.7 to start, then 10 minutes of prime, then 4.8, 4.9, 5.0.
> 
> turns out it wasn't leaving 44 for some reason. even though it was set to run at 50 in the bios. all 4 cores said 50 in the bios, yet it wouldn't leave 4.4 when stressing. I turned it back down to 49, then 48 and same thing. any advice as to which setting was keeping it in place??


there is a bug in the BIOS where if you make enough changes, it gets corrupted and stops saving stuff. The latest BIOS update fixed it for me.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *markallen1988*
> 
> there is a bug in the BIOS where if you make enough changes, it gets corrupted and stops saving stuff. The latest BIOS update fixed it for me.


appreciate it, I will get that updated bios in place and see where it gets me.


----------



## neofury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> appreciate it, I will get that updated bios in place and see where it gets me.


I had that problem once or twice and I just reset my settings and re-did them. Once you do the settings enough times, you get used to what needs to be changed









Good luck and let us know your results.


----------



## willll162904

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> No idea why anyone would buy a non K chip


i was stupid...


----------



## Edkiefer

3570 should be able to OC 4 bins ,that would be 4.0 max by upping turbo multipliers .

At least that is what was posted in some reviews .

http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/cpu/display/core-i5-ivy-bridge_11.html#sect0

Seems Haswell stopped being able unless its K model .


----------



## willll162904

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> 3570 should be able to OC 4 bins ,that would be 4.2 max by upping turbo multipliers .
> 
> At least that is what was posted in some reviews.


Do you need to overclock differently than explained in this review to oc a non k chip? if so do you know how?


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willll162904*
> 
> i was stupid...


But you get bonus points for honesty







can you send it back/exchange it?


----------



## theyoungone10

I've been trying to find my stability point at 4.4 and 4.5.bur I've been having some trouble. What should I take from Prime95 freezing/Windows reporting prime has stopped working? No BSOD or error code. Also, what's the best way to isolate ram issues?


----------



## markallen1988

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theyoungone10*
> 
> I've been trying to find my stability point at 4.4 and 4.5.bur I've been having some trouble. What should I take from Prime95 freezing/Windows reporting prime has stopped working? No BSOD or error code. Also, what's the best way to isolate ram issues?


Go in Event Viewer and check for WHEA errors. If your OC in unstable, you will see a ton of those in the system section. The best way to isolate RAM issues is to test using prime95 running completely stock, at your RAM's rated speed.


----------



## willll162904

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> But you get bonus points for honesty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can you send it back/exchange it?


nope







plus my mobo heatsink popped and fried cpu and board and i had a chance to exchange it and didnt







im bad with cpus gpus r my thing


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willll162904*
> 
> Do you need to overclock differently than explained in this review to oc a non k chip? if so do you know how?


Sorry , I don't really know but i have also seen others posted they can OC in limited way .

What happens in AI tweaker in bios can you set the turbo multipliers highers , like core1=40x, core2=40, core3=39, core4=38 .
You could leave the turbo and just set Ai OC tuner to manual/XMP with Asus multicore enhancement enabled and that would give you 3.8 across all cores at max load (little better than 3.6) .


----------



## neofury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> Sorry , I don't really know but i have also seen others posted they can OC in limited way .
> 
> What happens in AI tweaker in bios can you set the turbo multipliers highers , like core1=40x, core2=40, core3=39, core4=38 .
> You could leave the turbo and just set Ai OC tuner to manual/XMP with Asus multicore enhancement enabled and that would give you 3.8 across all cores at max load (little better than 3.6) .


From what I understand it's so limited in OC that it isn't worth the headache and the heat. That's just what I've heard though.


----------



## rss013

Hey all,
When i open "Event Log" there are 3 different tabs at the WHEA section:
- Errors
- Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-WHEA
- Operational

When i click on the "Errors" tab it shows 0 problems, but when i click at the "Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-WHEA" tab it actually shows 2 happenings.
And at the "Operational" tab it shows 119 conflicts lol, So what i wanna ask is does it matter or do i only have to look at the "Error" tab?
Also i had my first BSOD (code 124) yesterday after 2 months of being stable, (well i thought.. ). It happened when i ran a random IBT run and it crashed at the 5th run.
Temps where all fine and in the past 2 months i didn't had 1 single crash or BSOD. Shall i raise the vcore a bit or leave it just as it is?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## neofury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rss013*
> 
> Hey all,
> When i open "Event Log" there are 3 different tabs at the WHEA section:
> - Errors
> - Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-WHEA
> - Operational
> 
> When i click on the "Errors" tab it shows 0 problems, but when i click at the "Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-WHEA" tab it actually shows 2 happenings.
> And at the "Operational" tab it shows 119 conflicts lol, So what i wanna ask is does it matter or do i only have to look at the "Error" tab?
> Also i had my first BSOD (code 124) yesterday after 2 months of being stable, (well i thought.. ). It happened when i ran a random IBT run and it crashed at the 5th run.
> Temps where all fine and in the past 2 months i didn't had 1 single crash or BSOD. Shall i raise the vcore a bit or leave it just as it is?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I would raise the voltage. As far as I know, any kind of crashing of Prime95 (regardless of the WHEA results) is a bad sign. I have overvolted before and actually had to lower voltage with 124 though, but I'd assume you need to raise it if it was 2 months. For me typically, I get 001 for raising it.


----------



## rss013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neofury*
> 
> I would raise the voltage. As far as I know, any kind of crashing of Prime95 (regardless of the WHEA results) is a bad sign. I have overvolted before and actually had to lower voltage with 124 though, but I'd assume you need to raise it if it was 2 months. For me typically, I get 001 for raising it.


It's just strange because i was stable 24hrs with P95 v 27.9 and i ran multiple IBT runs the past weeks without any problems, its just the single BSOD of yesterday


----------



## markallen1988

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rss013*
> 
> It's just strange because i was stable 24hrs with P95 v 27.9 and i ran multiple IBT runs the past weeks without any problems, its just the single BSOD of yesterday


look for them in the system section near the top. That's whet I find them. They are labeled as warnings. Hope that helps!


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willll162904*
> 
> Do you need to overclock differently than explained in this review to oc a non k chip? if so do you know how?


I think you can just change the multiplier to 4.0 in bios and leave the rest, but you would have to try it and see.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theyoungone10*
> 
> I've been trying to find my stability point at 4.4 and 4.5.bur I've been having some trouble. What should I take from Prime95 freezing/Windows reporting prime has stopped working? No BSOD or error code. Also, what's the best way to isolate ram issues?


Any freezing of any program while Prime95 trys to run usually means you are unstable and need to up voltage. You should not get any freezing, programs shutdowns, stopped workers or anything else unusual. A BSOD usually means you are definitely unstable (if the BSOD is chip oc related of course) but as you get closer to the right vCore you should not get BSOD so much as you get program freezes or stopped workers, and WHEA errors.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rss013*
> 
> Hey all,
> When i open "Event Log" there are 3 different tabs at the WHEA section:
> - Errors
> - Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-WHEA
> - Operational
> When i click on the "Errors" tab it shows 0 problems, but when i click at the "Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-WHEA" tab it actually shows 2 happenings.
> And at the "Operational" tab it shows 119 conflicts lol, So what i wanna ask is does it matter or do i only have to look at the "Error" tab?
> Also i had my first BSOD (code 124) yesterday after 2 months of being stable, (well i thought.. ). It happened when i ran a random IBT run and it crashed at the 5th run.
> Temps where all fine and in the past 2 months i didn't had 1 single crash or BSOD. Shall i raise the vcore a bit or leave it just as it is?
> Thanks in advance.


WHEA issues in the Administrative Events folder, or in the Apps/Services-Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-WHEA-Errors folder mean you are unstable and usually need more vCore. The information under the Operational folder of Kernel-WHEA is not important, those are just informational.

I can't say why you got the BSOD for sure, but a quick search seems to point to power states. Do you have the same C report states as in the guide?


----------



## rss013

I´ve used the same steps as mentioned in this guide for the C report states,
The 2 errors i recently discovered in the Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-WHEA section are from 1 month ago, and that was when i tried to run on offset instead of manual and my system bsod'ed after 5 mins lol.
So i dont have to worry about those Operational errors right? I guess everything is allright then thanks for the help guys.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rss013*
> 
> I´ve used the same steps as mentioned in this guide for the C report states,
> The 2 errors i recently discovered in the Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-WHEA section are from 1 month ago, and that was when i tried to run on offset instead of manual and my system bsod'ed after 5 mins lol.
> So i dont have to worry about those Operational errors right? I guess everything is allright then thanks for the help guys.


Nope, don't worry about the operational ones, but I would set the Event Viewer up to notify you about ones in the Error folder. You can choose a pop up or email notification, that way you will know right away when you get one, and what might have caused it.

One single isolated BSOD is a little hard to diagnose, so I would just wait and see if anything else happens.


----------



## rss013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Nope, don't worry about the operational ones, but I would set the Event Viewer up to notify you about ones in the Error folder. You can choose a pop up or email notification, that way you will know right away when you get one, and what might have caused it.
> 
> One single isolated BSOD is a little hard to diagnose, so I would just wait and see if anything else happens.


A few weeks ago i already set-up a notification task for the WHEA Errors section, it also seems that the BSOD of yesterday (code 0x124) isn't in the WHEA error section aswell and it didnt showed any pop up at that time.. Fortunately i know where the 2 other WHEA errors are from as they where caused by changing from manual to offset so i'm fine with that. Today i gamed for like 5+ hours and did other tasks so i guess i just forget the BSOD of yesterday as my rig seems to run fine after all.

Edit:

I recently flashed my bios to 1902, and pushed my chip a little further, it's stress testing now @ 4.7 at 1.31 fixed with temps max @ 85 average.
I'm already planning to buy a water cooler next week. Shall it be able to go to 5Ghz at lets say 1.45 vcore? and is that safe for a 24/7 oc?


----------



## rss013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rss013*
> 
> I recently flashed my bios to 1902, and pushed my chip a little further, it's stress testing now @ 4.7 at 1.31 fixed with temps max @ 85 average.
> I'm already planning to buy a water cooler next week. Shall it be able to go to 5Ghz at lets say 1.45 vcore? and is that safe for a 24/7 oc?


Forgot to ask, is spending 130$ on a water cooler worth it for a performance gain from 4.7 to 5Ghz?
Daily stuff i do is gaming and watching video's


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I doubt you'll notice a difference on a day to day basis


----------



## rss013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I doubt you'll notice a difference on a day to day basis


But would it be safe to run 24/7 with 1.45-1.48 vcore @ 5ghz with the right temps?


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rss013*
> 
> Forgot to ask, is spending 130$ on a water cooler worth it for a performance gain from 4.7 to 5Ghz?
> Daily stuff i do is gaming and watching video's


I think you will be able to do 4.9 but 5.0 would be pretty hard for 1.45v, and if you hit a wall in there anywhere you would need over 1.5v which I can't recommend. With the right temps I think you are ok in the 1.45v range but your temps need to be good, and you can't complain if you happen to get some degradation before three years is up.

If you are already at 85c with 1.31v I am not sure you can run high 1.4s with just switching to a simple water cooler. Delidding and decent water cooling are usually needed to go over 1.4v with decent temps.

As TD posted, 4.7 is a very nice daily oc, nothing wrong there. But since this in OCN I understand wanting to go higher. I would just say 4.9 is more likely and delidding is usually necessary.


----------



## rss013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> I think you will be able to do 4.9 but 5.0 would be pretty hard for 1.45v, and if you hit a wall in there anywhere you would need over 1.5v which I can't recommend. With the right temps I think you are ok in the 1.45v range but your temps need to be good, and you can't complain if you happen to get some degradation before three years is up.
> 
> If you are already at 85c with 1.31v I am not sure you can run high 1.4s with just switching to a simple water cooler. Delidding and decent water cooling are usually needed to go over 1.4v with decent temps.
> 
> As TD posted, 4.7 is a very nice daily oc, nothing wrong there. But since this in OCN I understand wanting to go higher. I would just say 4.9 is more likely and delidding is usually necessary.


Thanks alot for ur detailed explanation,
I will order the corsair h100i next week and see how far i can push my chip @ 1.45 if my chip lasts another 2-3 years im fine, if i hit my thermal limit @ 1.45 i'm gonna order some old pentium cpu's and start practice my delid


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rss013*
> 
> Thanks alot for ur detailed explanation,
> I will order the corsair h100i next week and see how far i can push my chip @ 1.45 if my chip lasts another 2-3 years im fine, if i hit my thermal limit @ 1.45 i'm gonna order some old pentium cpu's and start practice my delid


H100i is $103.99 on Newegg right now..


----------



## tzvia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rss013*
> 
> Thanks alot for ur detailed explanation,
> I will order the corsair h100i next week and see how far i can push my chip @ 1.45 if my chip lasts another 2-3 years im fine, if i hit my thermal limit @ 1.45 i'm gonna order some old pentium cpu's and start practice my delid


When I went with water, a Raystorm with an RX360 rad and D5 pump, I dropped about 8c over my H100 at a cost of around $300. I then bought Liquid Ultra, delidded and picked up about 18c. The Ultra cost under $20. I tried to resist delidding, as at the time, the hammer/vise method had not been discovered and I had to sweat it out with a razor. Thankfully the chip survived. If overclocking for max clocks with reasonable temps is the goal, delidding makes more sense than an H100i. You will lower the temps much more, and spend much less, even if you have to buy a hammer, block of wood, and vise. Just put a piece of electrical tape across the IHS and PCB, to keep the PCB from flying off when you hit it, and give it good, but not extreme, taps on the wood, placed squarely against the PCB, and it will pop off in 3 or 4 hits. Clean it up, removing the black goo, use Ultra between the die and PCB and whatever fave tim between your existing HSF and chip, and call it a day. The odds of borking your chip is really low with the hammer method as long as the vise is stable, you use a block of wood, and don't wack on it like like you are pile driving. I did my brother's 3770k that way when I built his gamer for him a few months ago, and it was oh so easy.

So if you really want to buy that H100i, hey, it's your money. But throw a few more bucks into the order and get some Liquid Ultra, for when you really want to drop the temperature so that you can push the OC and lower the temps.


----------



## justanoldman

^Very well said Tzvia, +rep.
I advise using a flat vise rather than a more vertical one to reduce the chance of the vise moving at all. Here is one for $19.97:
http://www.homedepot.com/p/Irwin-4-in-Drill-Press-Vise-226340/100578950

I would also say the H100i is very good for cooling just the cpu, but I would look at the H220 if you want to add the gpu to the loop at some point.


----------



## OneGun

I am running my 3570k at 4.5 with a 1.25 voltage..Is it worth it to try and bump the voltage down more then what i am at?What would the benefit be less heat?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Less heat, that's it.


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Less heat, that's it.


ok thank you..


----------



## theyoungone10

In my sleepy state trying to overlook my 3770k I did something bad. I accidentally set voltage to 1.95 instead of 1.295..... I am having trouble getting through the bios to lower it. Any suggestions? I don't want to harm the cpu more than I may have already

EDIT: got into bios and reloaded defaults. Thank god for fail safes that was scary.


----------



## rss013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tzvia*
> 
> When I went with water, a Raystorm with an RX360 rad and D5 pump, I dropped about 8c over my H100 at a cost of around $300. I then bought Liquid Ultra, delidded and picked up about 18c. The Ultra cost under $20. I tried to resist delidding, as at the time, the hammer/vise method had not been discovered and I had to sweat it out with a razor. Thankfully the chip survived. If overclocking for max clocks with reasonable temps is the goal, delidding makes more sense than an H100i. You will lower the temps much more, and spend much less, even if you have to buy a hammer, block of wood, and vise. Just put a piece of electrical tape across the IHS and PCB, to keep the PCB from flying off when you hit it, and give it good, but not extreme, taps on the wood, placed squarely against the PCB, and it will pop off in 3 or 4 hits. Clean it up, removing the black goo, use Ultra between the die and PCB and whatever fave tim between your existing HSF and chip, and call it a day. The odds of borking your chip is really low with the hammer method as long as the vise is stable, you use a block of wood, and don't wack on it like like you are pile driving. I did my brother's 3770k that way when I built his gamer for him a few months ago, and it was oh so easy.
> 
> So if you really want to buy that H100i, hey, it's your money. But throw a few more bucks into the order and get some Liquid Ultra, for when you really want to drop the temperature so that you can push the OC and lower the temps.


Alot thanks for your answer, I still got 5 hrs to go before my P95 run is stable at 4.7 @ 1.32 for 12 hours., I needed to bump it up a notch last night cause it failed after 5 hours.
It seems like i really met my temp limit last night as they where peaking out at 91c. I think ur totally right about the costs part, delidding is way more cost friendly fix and it offers you more temp drop for ur money, if it succeeds at least and i hope it will. Might consider to delid and keep my current air cooler, i still have 1 day to think about it, but it would be more logical for me to spend $20 instead of $140 thanks.









@OneGun, I wish the H100 was $103.99 here, In my country it costs like $140,-


----------



## rss013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tzvia*
> 
> When I went with water, a Raystorm with an RX360 rad and D5 pump, I dropped about 8c over my H100 at a cost of around $300. I then bought Liquid Ultra, delidded and picked up about 18c. The Ultra cost under $20. I tried to resist delidding, as at the time, the hammer/vise method had not been discovered and I had to sweat it out with a razor. Thankfully the chip survived. If overclocking for max clocks with reasonable temps is the goal, delidding makes more sense than an H100i. You will lower the temps much more, and spend much less, even if you have to buy a hammer, block of wood, and vise. Just put a piece of electrical tape across the IHS and PCB, to keep the PCB from flying off when you hit it, and give it good, but not extreme, taps on the wood, placed squarely against the PCB, and it will pop off in 3 or 4 hits. Clean it up, removing the black goo, use Ultra between the die and PCB and whatever fave tim between your existing HSF and chip, and call it a day. The odds of borking your chip is really low with the hammer method as long as the vise is stable, you use a block of wood, and don't wack on it like like you are pile driving. I did my brother's 3770k that way when I built his gamer for him a few months ago, and it was oh so easy.
> 
> So if you really want to buy that H100i, hey, it's your money. But throw a few more bucks into the order and get some Liquid Ultra, for when you really want to drop the temperature so that you can push the OC and lower the temps.


Alot thanks for your answer, I still got 5 hrs to go before my P95 run is stable at 4.7 @ 1.32 for 12 hours., I needed to bump it up a notch last night cause it failed after 5 hours.
It seems like i really met my temp limit last night as they where peaking out at 91c. I think ur totally right about the costs part, delidding is way more cost friendly fix and it offers you more temp drop for ur money, if it succeeds at least and i hope it will. Might consider to delid and keep my current air cooler, i still have 1 day to think about it, but it would be more logical for me to spend $20 instead of $140 thanks.









@OneGun, I wish the H100 was $103.99 here, In my country it costs like $140,-


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theyoungone10*
> 
> In my sleepy state trying to overlook my 3770k I did something bad. I accidentally set voltage to 1.95 instead of 1.295..... I am having trouble getting through the bios to lower it. Any suggestions? I don't want to harm the cpu more than I may have already
> 
> EDIT: got into bios and reloaded defaults. Thank god for fail safes that was scary.


You could also have hit the reset cmos button, if yr mobo has one, or removed the cmos battery to return bios to defaults. Fear is brain numbing.


----------



## rss013

Allright so my OC @ 4.7 at 1.32 seems stable after 12 hours of P95.
I was looking at the website of Coollabaratory and they actually sell the Pro and Ultra version, wich one would be better to get?
Can this be used for the die and the ihs both?


----------



## justanoldman

^Nice job on the oc.









Ultra comes with two brushes and is a little easier to deal with, so go with that. You need to use it on the die of a delidded chip, but there is no need to use it between the IHS and your cooler.

I use it both places but it can be a big pain to clean it all up when you eventually pull apart the cooler. The TIM can get a bit hard, and it takes me about an hour to completely remove all traces of it if need be. I get a few c better by using it with my cooler, but I don't recommend it to people unless they are prepared for what it takes to clean it up.


----------



## rss013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> ^Nice job on the oc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ultra comes with two brushes and is a little easier to deal with, so go with that. You need to use it on the die of a delidded chip, but there is no need to use it between the IHS and your cooler.
> 
> I use it both places but it can be a big pain to clean it all up when you eventually pull apart the cooler. The TIM can get a bit hard, and it takes me about an hour to completely remove all traces of it if need be. I get a few c better by using it with my cooler, but I don't recommend it to people unless they are prepared for what it takes to clean it up.


Allright i will go for the ultra then, i think i dont put it between my IHS and my cooler then, shall i use regular TIM like my previous Gelid GC-2 instead?


----------



## justanoldman

^Any TIM you want on the IHS is fine, most good TIMs don’t vary much at all when used in between the IHS and your cooler. They are usually within a couple c of each other, so just go with what you have, or what you like best.


----------



## steven88

Hi, I'm wondering a few things regarding these two settings

CPU Power Phase Control = Extreme. Isn't it recommended to use "Optimized" instead of "Extreme"? I think I saw JJ say in a video that extreme would produce the most heat and wouldn't be the most efficient, but it would supply full throttle to all the phases. However with optimized, it will only ramp up when needed, thus saving power and heat. Can anybody comment on this?

CPU PLL Voltage. 1.7v is what the OP recommends. Is this voltage value higher equals better? Or can I use 1.7v and safely get 5ghz if I really wanted? I'm just trying to understand this voltage value, thats all.

Thanks in advanced!


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steven88*
> 
> Hi, I'm wondering a few things regarding these two settings
> 
> CPU Power Phase Control = Extreme. Isn't it recommended to use "Optimized" instead of "Extreme"? I think I saw JJ say in a video that extreme would produce the most heat and wouldn't be the most efficient, but it would supply full throttle to all the phases. However with optimized, it will only ramp up when needed, thus saving power and heat. Can anybody comment on this?
> 
> CPU PLL Voltage. 1.7v is what the OP recommends. Is this voltage value higher equals better? Or can I use 1.7v and safely get 5ghz if I really wanted? I'm just trying to understand this voltage value, thats all.
> 
> Thanks in advanced!


PLL doesn't make much difference when I have tested it, and a number of others have commented that changing it didn't do much of anything. You would want a lower number as that is supposed to lower heat, but when I tried lower numbers it didn't do much. So whether you use 1.6, 1.7, or the standard 1.8 you may not see any change to anything, but you have to test your rig.

I claim no expertise on Phase Control, but from what I read we want Extreme for full control and better stability with higher overclocks. I am at 4.8 and 5.0 so that is how I have it set. As for using something else like optimized with a lower overclock, I can only ask that you try it and let us know. Did it stay stable, did you get better temps, etc?


----------



## Essenbe

PLL Didn't do anything for me. I tried it at 1.5 and noticed no difference in stability or temps. I have phase control on extreme and it works well for me there.


----------



## steven88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Essenbe*
> 
> PLL Didn't do anything for me. I tried it at 1.5 and noticed no difference in stability or temps. I have phase control on extreme and it works well for me there.


Phase Control = Extreme and no problems with heat on the VRMs? I'm just kinda paranoid because I'm running a Sabertooth Z77 with the thermal armor on, but no assist fans. Supposedly "Extreme" keeps the VRMs in full throttle mode, and produces the most heat....whereas "Optimized" mode will throttle down and be the most efficient when light loads. On my old board, P8P67 Pro it didnt have thermal armor so that area was exposed to air flow. I didn't mind having mine set to "Extreme". But yeah the Sabertooth kinda makes me iffy....and I don't wanna add those noisy assist fans









justanoldman and essenbe, thanks for the comment regarding PLL. I'll probably just leave it alone. I'm not delidded and the temps aren't too crazy anyway. Around 85-90C PEAK during prime blend. Gaming is easily 20C lower.


----------



## OneGun

The fans aren't even noisy.. You know having the armour on without the fans produces more heat then a normal mobo with no armour..My assist fans run at 4000 rpms and I hear my AX850 fan over them..


----------



## pwspong

What power plan to use with this guide within Windows 8

Balanced or High Performance?


----------



## justanoldman

^Balanced, otherwise the chip doesn’t downclock to 1600 at idle. There is a way to change individual settings in performance to do it also, but the easy way is just choose balanced.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> ^Balanced, otherwise the chip doesn't downclock to 1600 at idle. There is a way to change individual settings in performance to do it also, but the easy way is just choose balanced.


I agree, if you are using the power-saving features, this is the way to go. I recommend however to change the settings of the Hard Drive Sleep in the Balanced settings. That way your SSD will remain active during the idle times and be able to run TRIM instead of powering off and not doing anything productive.


----------



## steven88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> ^Balanced, otherwise the chip doesn't downclock to 1600 at idle. There is a way to change individual settings in performance to do it also, but the easy way is just choose balanced.


Wait, I always had my Windows rigs running "High Performance" in the control panel. And I always saw it drop to 1600mhz if C1E EIST, etc was turned on. Is CPU-Z reading it incorrectly?


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steven88*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> ^Balanced, otherwise the chip doesn't downclock to 1600 at idle. There is a way to change individual settings in performance to do it also, but the easy way is just choose balanced.
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, I always had my Windows rigs running "High Performance" in the control panel. And I always saw it drop to 1600mhz if C1E EIST, etc was turned on. Is CPU-Z reading it incorrectly?
Click to expand...

Shouldn't downclock while in High performance. If it does, it might be due to the fact that your settings for high-perf is set with a minimum CPU performance of 10%.


----------



## steven88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Shouldn't downclock while in High performance. If it does, it might be due to the fact that your settings for high-perf is set with a minimum CPU performance of 10%.


Yup, it sure does downclock to 1600mhz according to CPU-Z. I am using HIgh performance Power Options through the control panel. It's the stock High Performance profile, non modified. Thats the one you're talking about, right?


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steven88*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Shouldn't downclock while in High performance. If it does, it might be due to the fact that your settings for high-perf is set with a minimum CPU performance of 10%.
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, it sure does downclock to 1600mhz according to CPU-Z. I am using HIgh performance Power Options through the control panel. It's the stock High Performance profile, non modified. Thats the one you're talking about, right?
Click to expand...

Well, either your OS is having a problem or your BIOS isn't properly responding to the OS demands or the BIOS is having a problem, then it shouldn't downclock. Try reinstalling your PC and that should probably fix your problems with the fact that the BIOS version is also up to date.


----------



## steven88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Well, either your OS is having a problem or your BIOS isn't properly responding to the OS demands or the BIOS is having a problem, then it shouldn't downclock. Try reinstalling your PC and that should probably fix your problems with the fact that the BIOS version is also up to date.


My BIOS is 2003 which is the most current for the Sabertooth Z77 (June 13)

I'm running Windows 8 Pro 64 bit, completely fresh install. I experienced this with other rigs as well. High Performance in control panel, CPU-Z reports downclock to 1600mhz. Sandy, Ivy, and Haswell. Those are all the rigs I've worked with. I have C1E and EIST turned on in the BIOS, which is a feature that downclocks the CPU when not in use.

You can try it for yourself. I've seen this with Windows 7 as well.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steven88*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Well, either your OS is having a problem or your BIOS isn't properly responding to the OS demands or the BIOS is having a problem, then it shouldn't downclock. Try reinstalling your PC and that should probably fix your problems with the fact that the BIOS version is also up to date.
> 
> 
> 
> My BIOS is 2003 which is the most current for the Sabertooth Z77 (June 13)
> 
> I'm running Windows 8 Pro 64 bit, completely fresh install. I experienced this with other rigs as well. High Performance in control panel, CPU-Z reports downclock to 1600mhz. Sandy, Ivy, and Haswell. Those are all the rigs I've worked with. I have C1E and EIST turned on in the BIOS, which is a feature that downclocks the CPU when not in use.
> 
> You can try it for yourself. I've seen this with Windows 7 as well.
Click to expand...

Oh, I don't know about Win8 but for a fact, Win7 will not downclock with high perf.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steven88*
> 
> My BIOS is 2003 which is the most current for the Sabertooth Z77 (June 13)
> 
> I'm running Windows 8 Pro 64 bit, completely fresh install. I experienced this with other rigs as well. High Performance in control panel, CPU-Z reports downclock to 1600mhz. Sandy, Ivy, and Haswell. Those are all the rigs I've worked with. I have C1E and EIST turned on in the BIOS, which is a feature that downclocks the CPU when not in use.
> 
> You can try it for yourself. I've seen this with Windows 7 as well.


Under the advance settings check what % you have for the "minimum processor state." If it says 100% for min and max, but you see the chip go to 1600 then that would be odd.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Noobtooth fans aren't noisy? Haha, yes they are. Whiney small asus fans that only help with a maximum of 5c, after 72hrs of folding...in other words, save your ear drums, get rid of those fans altogether.


----------



## OneGun

Wow I did like you but I guess my noob tooth board isn't good enough for you.. Have a good day..


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> Wow I did like you but I guess my noob tooth board isn't good enough for you.. Have a good day..


Check my Sig, and check what board I have...then understand that I'm insulting my own board, not yours. Stay Calm and overclock.


----------



## steven88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Under the advance settings check what % you have for the "minimum processor state." If it says 100% for min and max, but you see the chip go to 1600 then that would be odd.


Well I never touched it after setting it to "High Performance"....When I install a fresh copy of windows, I always go into the control panel and change it from Balanced to High Performance. I don't touch anything else in that Power Options.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> Wow I did like you but I guess my noob tooth board isn't good enough for you.. Have a good day..
> 
> 
> 
> Check my Sig, and check what board I have...then understand that I'm insulting my own board, not yours. Stay Calm and overclock.
Click to expand...

Lol, I love Asus, I love my board and I love overclocking. I will tell you the Sabertooth is a piece of **** board that deserves to be discontinued for Z77. Had the privilege to assist TD with his when he was having a problem but no go on the fix. I used a friends and realized why his was acting up, inconsistency and the fact that the board is just some cheap board Asus mustered up together and added a thermal shield to overprice it like crazy. This is a clear sign of pure marketing.


----------



## candy_van

Picked up a 3770K / Maximus V Gene on a good deal. Just waiting for my NH-U12S to arrive and I'll be back


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Yup, and I feel for the marketing and the pretty looks. Never again though. I told my mum to slap me if I ever touch asus products again. I hate them lol


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steven88*
> 
> Well I never touched it after setting it to "High Performance"....When I install a fresh copy of windows, I always go into the control panel and change it from Balanced to High Performance. I don't touch anything else in that Power Options.


I understand. I was just asking you to check what it says, maybe win8 has a different default setting for that than win7. I know both my rigs on win7 will default the min value to 100% under Performance and I have to change that to 5% to get the chip to downclock. You can also check other programs like Open Hardware Monitor, Real Temp, and HWiFO64 to confirm the chip's speed.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *candy_van*
> 
> Picked up a 3770K / Maximus V Gene on a good deal. Just waiting for my NH-U12S to arrive and I'll be back


Nice.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Yup, and I feel for the marketing and the pretty looks. Never again though. I told my mum to slap me if I ever touch asus products again. I hate them lol


We should Skype one day again, we haven't chatted in a while and I got a new mic that doesn't buzz.







Siberas V2 FTW!


----------



## steven88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Under the advance settings check what % you have for the "minimum processor state." If it says 100% for min and max, but you see the chip go to 1600 then that would be odd.


Okay I just checked it right now, and it says 100% for Minimum Processor State

So is CPU-Z wrong? I have the latest one. And like I said earlier, I've seen this happen for both Win 7 & 8. CPU-Z will say 1600mhz as long as I have EIST and C1E running


----------



## Zboy

got some clp in the mail today. i wasn't supposed to delid until the end of the month....but i couldn't resist. i'm not sure if i applied the clp appropriately (it wouldn't spread on the inside of the ihs so i only applied it to the die) and when i clamped down the ihs, it ended up getting slightly off center. still got me a temp drop of 10 C, and right now i'm testing my 3570k with 1.315 V at...4.9 ghz







no whea errors so far, and temps are actually better than when i tried 1.2V prior to delidding. too bad i'm replacing this with a 3770k...hopefully it can get similar clocks at a low voltage

oh yeah, and thanks again to everyone who contributed to this guide/thread. really glad that i finally decided to check it out

12 hours later


----------



## Edkiefer

With respect to power profiles , with all turbo EIST , C1E , C3, C6 all on .
In win7 64bit PRO what I find the difference is with balanced your CPU will scale as it needs to , so it idles at 1600 but then with small loads it might do 1800, 2400 ,2600 and above as load increases .
With high performance power profile it still idles at 1600 if nothing is happening, if any load comes in it will jump right to max turbo speed .
This is with stock values in power profiles under process power management .

I have only slight OC using the per core turbo ratios in AI tweaker . I think if you OC in CPU power management part were it disables turbo mode that might be cause but that is just a guess .
Also in newer version of CPU-Z see if it shows the multiplier range , for example mine shows (16-40) next to the multiplier value .


----------



## neofury

I'm wondering if I should overclock my ram for fun, don't really know what the general idea is with ram overclocking.

I have G.Skill Sniper 4gb x4 at 1866mhz CAS9. (9-10-9-28 2T)

What would it take to get it to 2133mhz in terms of timings? I'm assuming voltage would need to increase too? (I have mine set to standard voltage but I forget the number right now)


----------



## croy

hey guys i'm not sure if you already know. but new BIOS is out (2003). and it fixes the BIOS bug in our mobos! i can now overclock and reset my bios with no worries!


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neofury*
> 
> I'm wondering if I should overclock my ram for fun, don't really know what the general idea is with ram overclocking.
> 
> I have G.Skill Sniper 4gb x4 at 1866mhz CAS9. (9-10-9-28 2T)
> 
> What would it take to get it to 2133mhz in terms of timings? I'm assuming voltage would need to increase too? (I have mine set to standard voltage but I forget the number right now)


Throwing volts at it, keeping it cool, and tightnening timings and tertiaries. Example:Samsung Greens 22nm come stock 1.5v 1600mhz and 11-11-11-28 vs. overclocked to 1.65v 2133 mhz. 9-12-12-28. Most of the trouble is keeping it cool. It's nice to oc ram for benchies and such, but not realistic for 24/7. Here's a link to a guide : http://www.overclockers.com/memory-overclocking-guide-ivy-bridge
Also check out http://www.overclock.net/t/1268061/ocn-ram-addict-club-gallery/1#post_20261704


----------



## error-id10t

Could someone try the mem tweak tool and show the difference between single vs. dual mode please? Not looking at OC results etc etc, just what the DRAM efficiency score difference is between those 2 modes.

You don't need ROG board for it to work (seems to work fine on my Z77-V).


----------



## paradoxum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *croy*
> 
> hey guys i'm not sure if you already know. but new BIOS is out (2003). and it fixes the BIOS bug in our mobos! i can now overclock and reset my bios with no worries!


which board is that exactly? I have an MVF and v1802 seems to still be the latest version?


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paradoxum*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *croy*
> 
> hey guys i'm not sure if you already know. but new BIOS is out (2003). and it fixes the BIOS bug in our mobos! i can now overclock and reset my bios with no worries!
> 
> 
> 
> which board is that exactly? I have an MVF and v1802 seems to still be the latest version?
Click to expand...

He has an ASUS P8Z77-V


----------



## neofury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Throwing volts at it, keeping it cool, and tightnening timings and tertiaries. Example:Samsung Greens 22nm come stock 1.5v 1600mhz and 11-11-11-28 vs. overclocked to 1.65v 2133 mhz. 9-12-12-28. Most of the trouble is keeping it cool. It's nice to oc ram for benchies and such, but not realistic for 24/7. Here's a link to a guide : http://www.overclockers.com/memory-overclocking-guide-ivy-bridge
> Also check out http://www.overclock.net/t/1268061/ocn-ram-addict-club-gallery/1#post_20261704


Thanks a lot for the link. I think I'm just going to try pushing it to 2133mhz. I'm wondering how far this G.Skill Sniper 14900 1866mhz memory can actually go. If I am to understand this guide correctly, it's possible to keep the timings pretty solid while still gaining mhz? Or even potentially lower them? I've only glossed over it a bit, but it seems pretty promising. Thanks +1rep.

Will check it out when I get home for sure.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *croy*
> 
> hey guys i'm not sure if you already know. but new BIOS is out (2003). and it fixes the BIOS bug in our mobos! i can now overclock and reset my bios with no worries!


Mine still freezes as it has always in the past. It just takes longer. I created 3 profiles, played around and then I tried to change back to previous profile - nothing. Froze. Won't exit BIOS and of course turning power off means it doesn't apply them.

Also, bump on the memory program. I would do it if I could but can only run in single mode.. if you have similar RAM as mine, could you run it just stock and show the DRAM efficiency score?


----------



## maneil99

Weird issue here think its related to my motherboard as my asus laptop has the same issue with random freezes. After Sp1 I get random freezes then when it unthaws i get a beep from my SPEAKERS not my MB, I also get much higher vcore ( 1.256v goes to 1.272) with the same offset unless I disable AVX, anyone know if this is win7 or my motherboard? Tried different Bios' and still the same thing, debating windows 8


----------



## Ribozyme

Hello guys, Just sold my terrible 3570k and got an second hand 3770k for 200 euro! So it is now folding and is on 1.12V at 3.9ghz stock. Is this normal stock boost for 3770k? Is there something I need to know with overclocking the 3770k vs the 3570k? I'll just follow the guide then again and hope I had more luck in silicon lottery this time around.


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> Hello guys, Just sold my terrible 3570k and got an second hand 3770k for 200 euro! So it is now folding and is on 1.12V at 3.9ghz stock. Is this normal stock boost for 3770k? Is there something I need to know with overclocking the 3770k vs the 3570k? I'll just follow the guide then again and hope I had more luck in silicon lottery this time around.


yes 3770k boost to 3.9 and 3570k to 3.8..About Ocing I have a 3570k so I can't help you with that question sorry..But I would say follow the guide as it should work on all Ivy bridge K model chips..


----------



## Ribozyme

Yes it boots at 4.5 ghz 1.24V according to cpu-z with 1.25V in bios, previously 3570k needed 1.3V for 4.3. Thanks for videos, they are great. Much better than the written guide. Hopefully it stays stable, I am folding now as a test.

EDIT: just crashed after 15 minutes folding







Added voltage with 0.01V. But now I get limited connection sometimes, really strange, this happened before while overclocking my 3570k but was fixed by reinstalling drivers. Anyone had this happened to them?

EDIT EDIT:wow just had the weirdest thing happening. Instead of bsod, everything went black for a while audio stopped and then computer restarted. Should I be worried or is this an alternative to the bsod if unstable?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

You shouldn't be folding. You first determine your stable voltage via p95 then start folding.


----------



## Ribozyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> You shouldn't be folding. You first determine your stable voltage via p95 then start folding.


No time to lose precious points


----------



## majin662

wanted to say thank you for this guide. Has helped tremendously with my new Maximus V Formula + 3770k. Just came in for my lunch break to check on my 4.7ghz run @ 1.272v and it was 6+ hours in no problems with max temp hitting 81c, stopped that and started to push 4.8ghz at 1.280v and see how that looks when I get home tonight. Once I find a good clock while keeping good temps I'm gonna push for the long tests

3770k
Maximus V Formula
Kraken x60
Gelid Extreme

ot: anyone have issues with FRAPs not taking screen captures? Or know of an alternative. Can't get FRAPs to capture screenies for proof..and cellphone pics suxorz


----------



## Totally Dubbed

No problems here with fraps


----------



## croy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Mine still freezes as it has always in the past. It just takes longer. I created 3 profiles, played around and then I tried to change back to previous profile - nothing. Froze. Won't exit BIOS and of course turning power off means it doesn't apply them.
> 
> Also, bump on the memory program. I would do it if I could but can only run in single mode.. if you have similar RAM as mine, could you run it just stock and show the DRAM efficiency score?


even with the 2003 bios? also what memory program? i didn't install the disc that came with our mobo.


----------



## croy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majin662*
> 
> wanted to say thank you for this guide. Has helped tremendously with my new Maximus V Formula + 3770k. Just came in for my lunch break to check on my 4.7ghz run @ 1.272v and it was 6+ hours in no problems with max temp hitting 81c, stopped that and started to push 4.8ghz at 1.280v and see how that looks when I get home tonight. Once I find a good clock while keeping good temps I'm gonna push for the long tests
> 
> 3770k
> Maximus V Formula
> Kraken x60
> Gelid Extreme
> 
> ot: anyone have issues with FRAPs not taking screen captures? Or know of an alternative. Can't get FRAPs to capture screenies for proof..and cellphone pics suxorz


use Afterburner. i've been using Afterburner and forgotten Fraps. i only use Fraps to bench now. Afterburner is just as good when it comes to screen capturing.

check some of my clips recorded using Afterburner






sorry its OT!


----------



## steven88

Hey guys I'm wondering if somebody could help me with the Sabertooth Z77

I already know what my voltage requirements are for my OC....but I'm wondering, why is load line calibration so weak with this board? I have it set to EXTREME LLC with almost no offset (+0.005 to be exact)....and it only boosts up to 1.24V....thats it??

If I wanted to delid and push 1.45-ish vcore....that means I would have to do EXTREME LLC with +0.2 offset.....yes +*0.2*. That means I'll be idling at +0.2 above stock, which is way too freaking high IMO....anybody know if theres another way around this?


----------



## spidey81

I've been wondering this myself. I came from an Asrock extreme4 and the bios allowed both offset and turbo voltage adjustment. Is there anything similar to the turbo voltage adjustment that I'm just overlooking?


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *croy*
> 
> even with the 2003 bios? also what memory program? i didn't install the disc that came with our mobo.


Yeah, make enough changes and/or change the profiles.. it'll get stuck like it always has in the past too.

Re: the memory program: MemTweakIt. I can only run in Single mode so I'm curious what the Dual mode efficiency score is for similar RAM as mine.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steven88*
> 
> Hey guys I'm wondering if somebody could help me with the Sabertooth Z77
> 
> I already know what my voltage requirements are for my OC....but I'm wondering, why is load line calibration so weak with this board? I have it set to EXTREME LLC with almost no offset (+0.005 to be exact)....and it only boosts up to 1.24V....thats it??
> 
> If I wanted to delid and push 1.45-ish vcore....that means I would have to do EXTREME LLC with +0.2 offset.....yes +*0.2*. That means I'll be idling at +0.2 above stock, which is way too freaking high IMO....anybody know if theres another way around this?


DO NOT use extreme llc. The bios screenshots in the op, are mine, from my noobtooth z77. So follow those and the guide, and you should be fine


----------



## majin662

Looks like I met the cliff for mine. May try again this weekend when I have more time but at 4.8 it was starting to take 1.3+ volts which was a big jump from the 1.2 that 4.5 uses.temps started hitting 83 on hottest core and wasn't stable.

Maybe something I can change this weekend but wasn't liking the big cliff it seemed to start going over.

Am I being too cautious ya think...? Compared to the stable club perhaps I am but I definitely value temps ans reasonable volts more than a couple hundred extra mhZ


----------



## steven88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> DO NOT use extreme llc. The bios screenshots in the op, are mine, from my noobtooth z77. So follow those and the guide, and you should be fine


lol, why not? I need to reach 1.30v. Extreme LLC gets me the closest, which is around 1.24v and +0.005 offset (lowest you can possibly select)....if I set it to Ultra High it would drop way too low of my target 1.30v. I'm not sure why you selected Ultra High and added a pretty high +0.070 offset. You could have done something like Extreme LLC with a much lower offset...lower offset = lower idle volts

And yes I read your guide and swags guide and watched your videos long ago. I just don't know why this Ivy Bridge Extreme LLC doesn't boost up real high. The 2500k and 2600k I worked with both boosted about 1.45v with an Extreme LLC....it pretty much gave you a huge spectrum to work with....not sure why this one is so limited and I have to feed it such a high offset.


----------



## tw33k

Using extreme LLC can cause the CPU voltage to spike above safe levels. vdroop is designed to prevent possible dangerous voltage spikes so allowing a little is a good thing.
Quote:


> As intended, Voffset and Vdroop ensure that the supply voltage never exceeds CPU VID



Quote:


> Voltage oscillations while leaving heavy load can cause problems with no Voffset




Is vdroop Really Bad?


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steven88*
> 
> lol, why not? I need to reach 1.30v. Extreme LLC gets me the closest, which is around 1.24v and +0.005 offset (lowest you can possibly select)....if I set it to Ultra High it would drop way too low of my target 1.30v. I'm not sure why you selected Ultra High and added a pretty high +0.070 offset. You could have done something like Extreme LLC with a much lower offset...lower offset = lower idle volts
> 
> And yes I read your guide and swags guide and watched your videos long ago. I just don't know why this Ivy Bridge Extreme LLC doesn't boost up real high. The 2500k and 2600k I worked with both boosted about 1.45v with an Extreme LLC....it pretty much gave you a huge spectrum to work with....not sure why this one is so limited and I have to feed it such a high offset.


Using Ultra vs. Extreme has more to do with what you can't see, for me at least. As FtW420 has pointed out, your chip will send transient spikes of voltage that are too fast for our software to monitor. Over time those high spikes could potentially take a toll on your chip, and this is one reason to have vdroop at all.

With Extreme it is true that I can lower my offset, but only by .03, so I don't really think a chip cares that it idles at .03v higher vs. the risk of those transient spikes which are higher under Extreme than under Ultra. This is all just speculation of course, because I have never seen a truly scientific test of what chips like and don't like with regard to long term use of various LLC levels and offset vs. manual. We just use our best judgment based on what we know.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Well said by the above posters.
I would have explained it but I'm on holiday and only on my phone.


----------



## steven88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Using Ultra vs. Extreme has more to do with what you can't see, for me at least. As FtW420 has pointed out, your chip will send transient spikes of voltage that are too fast for our software to monitor. Over time those high spikes could potentially take a toll on your chip, and this is one reason to have vdroop at all.
> 
> With Extreme it is true that I can lower my offset, but only by .03, so I don't really think a chip cares that it idles at .03v higher vs. the risk of those transient spikes which are higher under Extreme than under Ultra. This is all just speculation of course, because I have never seen a truly scientific test of what chips like and don't like with regard to long term use of various LLC levels and offset vs. manual. We just use our best judgment based on what we know.


Thanks for the reply....I see what you're saying now









So is there an alternative? Because if I set my LLC to Ultra High, it seriously doesn't boost up enough. Like I said earlier, I need a target of 1.30 vcore under load. Extreme will get me to 1.24v with no offset. Ultra High would get me 1.18v, it's just way too little....and that means I have to add much higher offsets....I personally don't mind adding a higher offset "under load"....but adding that huge of an offset to my idle is just plain stupid. I'd have to go 0.120v. Plus what if I plan to delid and shoot for 1.45v? I would have to do Ultra LLC and +0.27 offset.....freaking +0.27 offset in my idle??? Damn ***


----------



## Totally Dubbed

more vcore, simply put.
As for your luck, you just might be out of luck in that respect, meaning you can't oc that chip that much. Silicone lottery.


----------



## steven88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> more vcore, simply put.
> As for your luck, you just might be out of luck in that respect, meaning you can't oc that chip that much. Silicone lottery.


lol, what you mean "more vcore"?? How do I add more vcore? Through what? Offset? LLC? Please be more descriptive.

And I'm not sure what you mean by your 2nd sentence. I'm thermally limited because at 1.35v I hit 100C....with a delid I'm sure I can easily bring those temps down and probably shoot for 1.45v. My chip does 4.7ghz at 1.29v easily without a delid.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Did you follow the guide at all?
Vcore = voltage for cpu.
Leave llc to ultra high, and keep voltage to manual NOT offset.
As for you being thermally limited, well you just have to reduce your overclock then. Silicone lottery, is your luck with chips. In other words 4.5ghz with a 1.45v is extremely bad chip. Almost worth taking that chip back and getting another one.


----------



## steven88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Did you follow the guide at all?
> Vcore = voltage for cpu.
> Leave llc to ultra high, and keep voltage to manual NOT offset.
> As for you being thermally limited, well you just have to reduce your overclock then. Silicone lottery, is your luck with chips. In other words 4.5ghz with a 1.45v is extremely bad chip. Almost worth taking that chip back and getting another one.


LOL, wow I'm at a loss of words....are you even reading any of what I'm typing? Apparently not cuz you have absolutely no idea what you're talking about

Go back and re read please.


----------



## chefproject

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steven88*
> 
> lol, what you mean "more vcore"?? How do I add more vcore? Through what? Offset? LLC? Please be more descriptive.
> 
> And I'm not sure what you mean by your 2nd sentence. I'm thermally limited because at 1.35v I hit 100C....with a delid I'm sure I can easily bring those temps down and probably shoot for 1.45v. My chip does 4.7ghz at 1.29v easily without a delid.


Look, it's not that your idle voltage will rise the same amount than the offset value you put in the BIOS. I am running a +0.110 offset in the BIOS for a base x48 OC.
Then i tune up my system in windows with Intels XTU with another 78,125 mvolts of Turbo Voltage to get it 24 hours prime stable. But still i am iddling at 0,986 v.


With XTU i also achieved all my higher OC's until x 52 http://www.hwbot.org/submission/2395066_
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2844934

Greetings and regards Chefproject


----------



## steven88

For those of you just coming in and reading....I am at 4.7ghz and 1.29-1.30v....I need a target vcore of 1.29-1.30 to be stable at 4.7ghz

Now some of you folks say don't use extreme LLC....which is fine, but that means I have to raise my offset WAY higher than usual. I have to go +0.120 offset to achieve a target vcore of 1.30v under load, using the Ultra High LLC. Thats just way too much, adding +0.120 in idle? Theres no way around this? I know I can do Extreme LLC to boost up my vcore higher, then go with a smaller offset....but lets say in the future I want to shoot for 4.9-5ghz....what if I need 1.45v? Well that means I would have to add an ATROCIOUS amount of offset in order to achieve this target vcore of 1.45v. My idle voltage would sky rocket.....so I'm asking if there is anyway around this?


----------



## steven88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chefproject*
> 
> Look, it's not that your idle voltage will rise the same amount than the offset value you put in the BIOS. I am running a +0.110 offset in the BIOS for a base x48 OC.
> Then i tune up my system in windows with Intels XTU with another 78,125 mvolts of Turbo Voltage to get it 24 hours prime stable. But still i am iddling at 0,986 v.
> 
> 
> With XTU i also achieved all my higher OC's until x 52 http://www.hwbot.org/submission/2395066_
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2844934
> 
> Greetings and regards Chefproject


When I add an offset voltage, it raises both my load voltage, and idle voltage.....my chip idles around 0.976....so if I add an offset of +0.060, it will idle 0.060 higher (around 1.040), and it will also boost 0.060 higher under load, plus whatever the LLC is

So you are using another software in windows to lower the voltage at idle? Because according to what I tried in Asus' bios alone, thats not possible and as long as you add an offset, it will ALWAYS idle whatever that offset is.


----------



## chefproject

So tell me what software are you using in windows to read your voltages?


----------



## steven88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chefproject*
> 
> So tell me what software are you using in windows to read your voltages?


CPU-Z and RealTemp TI edition for temps


----------



## neofury

So you're worried about having a higher idle voltage that is in a borderline insignificant level, but you aren't worried about Extreme LLC which spikes your voltage to extreme levels here and there? Sorry, but I just don't understand your logic there. I would do what people have been telling you, raise your vcore and set your LLC to Ultra high.

It's better to have a higher idle voltage than to have a lower idle voltage that spikes up to extreme levels when under load. There are folks who don't even use offset and are at 1.2+ all the time even at idle, and their chips are fine.

Sorry if I'm not understand your logic here, but this is just what I've understood from what you posted. If you follow the guide to a tee, you'll be fine.


----------



## chefproject

Ok if you really want to test it , go and download the Intel Xtreme tuning Utility (XTU) and try a x 47 with an offset +0,070 and boot into windows. There you open XTU and add a 40 mvolts Turbo voltage and check your idle voltage after that. Let me know about it.....

Greetings and regards Chefproject


----------



## steven88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neofury*
> 
> So you're worried about having a higher idle voltage that is in a borderline insignificant level, but you aren't worried about Extreme LLC which spikes your voltage to extreme levels here and there? Sorry, but I just don't understand your logic there. I would do what people have been telling you, raise your vcore and set your LLC to Ultra high.
> 
> It's better to have a higher idle voltage than to have a lower idle voltage that spikes up to extreme levels when under load. There are folks who don't even use offset and are at 1.2+ all the time even at idle, and their chips are fine.
> 
> Sorry if I'm not understand your logic here, but this is just what I've understood from what you posted. If you follow the guide to a tee, you'll be fine.


Thanks for the reply....at least you understand what I'm saying....Totally Dubbed I don't know whats up with him....he's just assuming certain things like, yeah 4.5ghz, follow my guide, read my guide....lol, it's like did you even read what I just wrote?

The reason why I bring this up is because, yes like you said....the idle vcore will stay at 1.2 all the time....it's just totally inefficient. Will it kill my chip tomorrow if I always left it idle at 1.2+ vcore? No, and I understand that....but thats why I'm asking is there any way around this? I'm guessing there isn't anyway. I'll just have to add a huge +offset once I go delid and shoot for 1.45 and 5ghz....I guess I'll just have to settle with idling super high


----------



## chefproject

your idle voltage will not be that high try it out...


----------



## neofury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steven88*
> 
> Thanks for the reply....at least you understand what I'm saying....Totally Dubbed I don't know whats up with him....he's just assuming certain things like, yeah 4.5ghz, follow my guide, read my guide....lol, it's like did you even read what I just wrote?
> 
> The reason why I bring this up is because, yes like you said....the idle vcore will stay at 1.2 all the time....it's just totally inefficient. Will it kill my chip tomorrow if I always left it idle at 1.2+ vcore? No, and I understand that....but thats why I'm asking is there any way around this? I'm guessing there isn't anyway. I'll just have to add a huge +offset once I go delid and shoot for 1.45 and 5ghz....I guess I'll just have to settle with idling super high


I have to use an offset of I think it's 0.13 (they're different for everyone) for my 4.8ghz, but when it's idle I'm at 1.016v, that's the whole point of offset versus manual. If I were you, I'd redo your OC following the guide entirely making sure you have a stable offset. Then run CPU-Z and wait for idle. Post us what your idle vcore is. I've never heard of anyone going even close to 1.2v using Ultra LLC in offset mode. Try it out and let us know what happens.

Even if it is idling at 1.2v for some reason (doubt it would) it's still probably safer than using extreme LLC.

Did you first find a stable manual OC and then use the method in the OP using realtemp to obtain your offset? Because something sounds fishy if you're using offset and idling at 1.2v~, something is definitely up.


----------



## steven88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neofury*
> 
> I have to use an offset of I think it's 0.13 (they're different for everyone) for my 4.8ghz, but when it's idle I'm at 1.016v, that's the whole point of offset versus manual. If I were you, I'd redo your OC following the guide entirely making sure you have a stable offset. Then run CPU-Z and wait for idle. Post us what your idle vcore is. I've never heard of anyone going even close to 1.2v using Ultra LLC in offset mode. Try it out and let us know what happens.
> 
> Even if it is idling at 1.2v for some reason (doubt it would) it's still probably safer than using extreme LLC.
> 
> Did you first find a stable manual OC and then use the method in the OP using realtemp to obtain your offset? Because something sounds fishy if you're using offset and idling at 1.2v~, something is definitely up.


So you are 4.8ghz, with a +0.13 offset, and Ultra High LLC? What is your target vcore? And what I mean by target vcore, what is the vcore you are shooting for while under load in prime95?

EDIT: I just read your sig....I'm assuming 1.30V is your target vcore. But let me know anyway.


----------



## neofury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steven88*
> 
> So you are 4.8ghz, with a +0.13 offset, and Ultra High LLC? What is your target vcore? And what I mean by target vcore, what is the vcore you are shooting for while under load in prime95?
> 
> EDIT: I just read your sig....I'm assuming 1.30V is your target vcore. But let me know anyway.


My target vcore is 1.3v, and it spikes up to 1.328v when ultra LLC kicks in. Any tips for what vcore I would need for 4.9ghz and 5.0ghz would be greatly appreciated. In past overclocks I've had bluescreens but I seem to get freezing issues when I try 1.4v for 5.0ghz. Maybe I'll just go back to trying 1.35v for 4.9 and work my way from there.


----------



## steven88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neofury*
> 
> My target vcore is 1.3v, and it spikes up to 1.328v when ultra LLC kicks in. Any tips for what vcore I would need for 4.9ghz and 5.0ghz would be greatly appreciated. In past overclocks I've had bluescreens but I seem to get freezing issues when I try 1.4v for 5.0ghz. Maybe I'll just go back to trying 1.35v for 4.9 and work my way from there.


Sorry I don't have any tips regarding 4.9 or 5.0ghz. I currently stock and plan to delid later. I definitely see my chip as having some potential...it's not golden by any means, but it certainly has potential if I can do 4.7ghz at only 1.29-1.30v without any delidding. With a delid, I plan to shoot around 1.40 to 1.45 and see how the temps are and work it out from there

I just tried your settings. Ultra High LLC, +0.13 offset, 4.7ghz. I'm idling at 1.112 according to CPU-Z. And when I run a quick prime95 it goes up to 1.328v like you mentioned above

But this is exactly what I was expecting....becuz my idle vcore is 0.976-0.984. So adding a +0.13 offset will bring up to where I am now, 1.112v. But what happens if I delid and wanna shoot for 1.450v? I would have to go offset +0.26....and that means my vcore at idle will be at 1.244v (0.984v + 0.26v).


----------



## neofury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steven88*
> 
> Sorry I don't have any tips regarding 4.9 or 5.0ghz. I currently stock and plan to delid later. I definitely see my chip as having some potential...it's not golden by any means, but it certainly has potential if I can do 4.7ghz at only 1.29-1.30v without any delidding. With a delid, I plan to shoot around 1.40 to 1.45 and see how the temps are and work it out from there
> 
> I just tried your settings. Ultra High LLC, +0.13 offset, 4.7ghz. I'm idling at 1.112 according to CPU-Z. And when I run a quick prime95 it goes up to 1.328v like you mentioned above
> 
> But this is exactly what I was expecting....becuz my idle vcore is 0.976-0.984. So adding a +0.13 offset will bring up to where I am now, 1.112v. But what happens if I delid and wanna shoot for 1.450v? I would have to go offset +0.26....and that means my vcore at idle will be at 1.244v (0.984v + 0.26v).


Yeah I see what you mean. I don't get why your idle vcore is so high. I remember mine being pretty low at stock. I did delid recently and it shaved 20c off my CPU at 4.8ghz, not bad and definitely a worthwhile venture. That said, I think you should be fine if it's idling at 1.25v~, I wouldn't recommend idling higher than 1.3 but I'm sure some folks do have 1.25v fixed voltage and are fine. I think it depends on the cooling more than anything, you don't want it idling at 80c.

But yeah, I can understand your worries. I definitely would prefer to idle at where I'm at. Have you tried resetting your settings to default and following the guide step by step? I know it sounds silly but my bios has been pretty weird, and sometimes a reset has fixed certain things for me. Never had that problem mind you, but I have had issues where my vcore or my multiplier seemed to be stuck. When I used F5 to reset and re-did the steps 1 by 1, it fixed it.

Also, what bios version are you on? I'm on 1805. I just noticed you're on Sabertooth and have heard mixed reviews of that board for OCing around here. Maybe try and ask people in the sabertooth owners club if they've had similar issues? It could help.


----------



## steven88

I'm on BIOS 2003. I'll give it a shot and post in the Sabertooth thread and see if I can get any help. And yes every time I play with the BIOS, I like to F5 and reset everything. And make sure I don't accidentally over look a setting or two. Yeah its a little OCD, but I like F5ing and just starting fresh.

I'm just scratching my head because past platforms I've worked with....you can easily go offset 0.030 or 0.040, with an ultra high LLC and still crack around 1.40v no problem....and an extra 0.040 at idle doesn't bother me because its not much by any means.....however with an extra *+0.26* at idle....heck yeah thats a ton....super inefficient


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Sorry for helping write the guide and you trying to get stable by using extreme llc, not doing your research and then blaming me for not reading.
It's like hypocritical. Good luck with your ocI lol. won't help you, if that's the attitude you'll be taking towards people giving you advice and clear cut answers. More so I'm on holiday, replying to you on my phone using free WiFi.
Edit: I'm exactly right on what I said. You're ignoring the guide. You need to test on ultra llc and manual vcore. NOT extreme, nor via offset


----------



## steven88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Sorry for helping write the guide and you trying to get stable by using extreme llc, not doing your research and then blaming me for not reading.
> It's like hypocritical. Good luck with your ocI lol. won't help you, if that's the attitude you'll be taking towards people giving you advice and clear cut answers. More so I'm on holiday, replying to you on my phone using free WiFi.
> Edit: I'm exactly right on what I said. You're ignoring the guide. You need to test on ultra llc and manual vcore. NOT extreme, nor via offset


Umm, yeah you go right ahead and enjoy your holiday...why waste money & time by replying with half ass answers on the forum during your holiday? Pretty dumb if you ask me

Maybe you should try reading what I wrote before replying with your half assed answers. I'm not shooting for 4.5ghz like in your guide...did that get into your head? Probably not, because you don't bother reading....I'm also not shooting for the same vcore as you....did that cross your mind as well? Probably not either, cuz you simply didn't bother reading, since you're on holiday leave and don't have any time to put effort into your replies.

I appreciate people who help me out....I give you props for making the video....but your replies to me are worthless thus far....you don't even have a grasp on my situation....you basically keep telling me to go read the guide, read what vcore means....umm yeah okay, thats pretty helpful of you....when that was never my question to begin with. At least neofury and chefproject know what I'm talking about, because they actually took the time to READ


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Let's put it this way you're lucky people are replying with that type of attitude.
Ps. I'm helping out here as I'm one of the creators of the guide and one of the people who quite know what they're talking about. Go ahead, go for extreme llc, then burn your chip at an oc that I haven't quite grasped why you're going for and then come and cry more


----------



## steven88

lol, you're quite funny TD....others are helping me because they took the time to read and at least understand whats going on....you on the other hand didn't bother reading and just gave a generic answers....."read what vcore is, read the guide, do this do that"....umm yeah, nice and helpful....you never even touched upon my question so good job with that

And please, stop bringing up that you created this guide....I know how to read unlike a certain somebody....and seriously, your guide is not an "end all be all" guide....its a very generic and baseline guide....I'm past 4.5ghz....stop saying "follow the guide" when my settings don't even pertain to the OC in your guide.


----------



## croy

i also get high idle voltage when i up my vcore offset that's why i use a mix of High LLC +0.080 offset. idk why it doesn't work for you steven. is your bios flashed to the latest? it could be the bios not making your LLC to work because of the known bios bug in our mobos.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Actually multiplier problems are known problems. Never heard, at least on here, of people reporting llc variations from idle and on load. I actually would like to see how you guys are calculating your llc, on Windows, in idle mode.
The vcore might be higher than normal, but that's natural if you have a high offset.
I also wouldn't worry about your idle voltages. If anything a higher than average idle voltage won't cause you any problems, maybe only a few centigrade higher in temps. However a lacking vcore and more so chip hungry oc that can't get enough voltage, will fail under load, could cause bsods
and problems along the way.
Again all of this is covered in the guide. If you can't hit 5ghz, then tough luck, buy another chip and pray to the silicone gods. I don't honestly see the point in going over 4.5ghz, especially if you're struggling to get it stable past that point. Unless you bench or do certain tasks will you actually realise a proper oc gain I your applications.


----------



## steven88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *croy*
> 
> i also get high idle voltage when i up my vcore offset that's why i use a mix of High LLC +0.080 offset. idk why it doesn't work for you steven. is your bios flashed to the latest? it could be the bios not making your LLC to work because of the known bios bug in our mobos.


I'm running 2003 BIOS which is the latest one from Asus. I believe its dated June 13

So what is your target vcore with High LLC + 0.080 offset? I can't imagine it being a high vcore because High LLC isn't really that aggressive....Remember I'm trying to shoot for 1.40v range


----------



## steven88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Actually multiplier problems are known problems. Never heard, at least on here, of people reporting llc variations from idle and on load. I actually would like to see how you guys are calculating your llc, on Windows, in idle mode.
> The vcore might be higher than normal, but that's natural if you have a high offset.
> I also wouldn't worry about your idle voltages. If anything a higher than average idle voltage won't cause you any problems, maybe only a few centigrade higher in temps. However a lacking vcore and more so chip hungry oc that can't get enough voltage, will fail under load, could cause bsods
> and problems along the way.
> Again all of this is covered in the guide. If you can't hit 5ghz, then tough luck, buy another chip and pray to the silicone gods. I don't honestly see the point in going over 4.5ghz, especially if you're struggling to get it stable past that point. Unless you bench or do certain tasks will you actually realise a proper oc gain I your applications.


I use CPU-Z to calculate my voltage in idle and load. I have EIST and C1E enabled and Balanced mode in windows power options. CPU-Z reports my voltages DO idle down once in a idle scenario.

And not to be rude by any means....but c'mon, this is OVERCLOCK.net.....saying stuff like "I don't honestly see the point in going over 4.5ghz", is just blasphemous on this forum....seriously....and FYI, my chip is 4.7ghz confirmed...I'm not sure why you mention "struggling to get past that point", because I'm not....I tried doing 4.8ghz at 1.35v but was thermally limited (100C)....I need a delid before proceeding but I have confidence in hitting 4.9ghz or possibly 5ghz....depends on whose gonna tap out first, the thermals or the voltage.....But I know there is headroom left in this chip....I'm not like some folks who only get 4.5ghz and require 1.45V.....those folks are pretty much tapped out, or very close to tapping out


----------



## chefproject

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Actually multiplier problems are known problems. Never heard, at least on here, of people reporting llc variations from idle and on load. I actually would like to see how you guys are calculating your llc, on Windows, in idle mode.
> The vcore might be higher than normal, but that's natural if you have a high offset.
> I also wouldn't worry about your idle voltages. If anything a higher than average idle voltage won't cause you any problems, maybe only a few centigrade higher in temps. However a lacking vcore and more so chip hungry oc that can't get enough voltage, will fail under load, could cause bsods
> and problems along the way.
> Again all of this is covered in the guide. If you can't hit 5ghz, then tough luck, buy another chip and pray to the silicone gods. I don't honestly see the point in going over 4.5ghz, especially if you're struggling to get it stable past that point. Unless you bench or do certain tasks will you actually realise a proper oc gain I your applications.


^ This

Actually, i think TD did a great job on this guide and it's written that way also for people who starts with ocing as well. Still if you are aming for a higher OC than the x 45 in the guide it is very helpfull to get your settings right. I really don't know why you you are idling so high, because even if i am on my x 52 oc the pc is still idling at 0.986 volts.
But how TD already said for normal use it's not really necesaary to go over x45. Yeah if you wanna benchmark or get a little more frames in your favorite game it's ok to try to get higher than that.

Somebody also did ask about voltages for higher OC's can give you my numbers but you know that every chip is different

x 48 
x 49 
x 50 
x 51  still tweaking this one have to get the voltages more down

All the voltages are taken on 100% prime95 load

Greetings and regards Chefproject


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I know it's ocn, but that doesn't grant you the ability of being over the top and burning your chip, or doing something for no reason. Up to you to go higher, I'm not saying don't, but at least if you want to go higher don't start going higher via offset. At not one point did I see you talking about your manual voltage at a higher oc. You keep talking about your offset and how you are thermally bound.
Delidding will help you in reducing your temps, just be careful when cutting or hammering that chip.


----------



## steven88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I know it's ocn, but that doesn't grant you the ability of being over the top and burning your chip, or doing something for no reason. Up to you to go higher, I'm not saying don't, but at least if you want to go higher don't start going higher via offset. At not one point did I see you talking about your manual voltage at a higher oc. You keep talking about your offset and how you are thermally bound.
> Delidding will help you in reducing your temps, just be careful when cutting or hammering that chip.


Well to each their own I guess? I understand where you're coming from regarding overkill....But 1.45 vcore is perfectly reasonable and not over the top by any means....the chip is rated for 1.52v.....this is assuming the temps are cool obviously. I won't know until I try, so we will have to see.

As for manual voltage....of course I use manual voltage....I always try to find my "target" vcore for that certain clock speed...once I confirm it stable, I will go ahead and tinker with the offset so I don't waste efficiency. And I am thermally bound at 4.8ghz because I need at least 1.35v....and at 1.35v, I'm hitting 100C with my D14....so theres no point in pushing more voltage because I'm already at TJ MAX. A delid or a full blown custom water cooling loop would be the solution.....I personally want to stick with high end air, so delid for me.

Are you on offset voltage right now TD? If you are, can you tell me what + offset value you are using? And what is your idle vcore?


----------



## neofury

I just wanted to chime in here.

Guys, bury the hatchet and make up already. It was a misunderstanding. Go back and read the posts that led to this.

TD made a great guide and for the record it isn't generic and designed purely for a 4.5ghz OC, if you use the guide and common sense, you can get up to 5ghz pretty easily.

Steven, I understand you're having some issues that aren't normal and I'm sorry to hear that, but I can see how TD is annoyed with how you responded, you could have been more tactful in your response. Understand that he's using his phone to reply over a wifi connection and doing the best he can, if he misinterpreted what you said it's only fair to be a bit more understanding, I really doubt he was trying to be a dick and obviously answering questions over a phone isn't ideal.

The guide isn't the problem, the problem is you guys just need to kiss and make up and get past this fiasco. OC.net is a great resource for this type of stuff and TD's guide has helped a lot of people. I can understand your frustration but just try being a bit more tactful in the future, I have no doubt TD didn't intend to give you an answer you felt wasn't up to snuff. He can't help everyone all the time with every issue but he does make an effort.

Finally, lets just move past this and get along, TD can help you and I think you both should just try and get along and figure out your problem.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Ok my p95 manual vcore was 1.265
My folding vcore was 1.27
My offset for p95 was +0.045
My offset for folding was +0.070
I can't tell you my idle right now, but from memory it was around 1.1v

Hope that helps


----------



## steven88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neofury*
> 
> I just wanted to chime in here.
> 
> Guys, bury the hatchet and make up already. It was a misunderstanding. Go back and read the posts that led to this.
> 
> TD made a great guide and for the record it isn't generic and designed purely for a 4.5ghz OC, if you use the guide and common sense, you can get up to 5ghz pretty easily.
> 
> Steven, I understand you're having some issues that aren't normal and I'm sorry to hear that, but I can see how TD is annoyed with how you responded, you could have been more tactful in your response. Understand that he's using his phone to reply over a wifi connection and doing the best he can, if he misinterpreted what you said it's only fair to be a bit more understanding, I really doubt he was trying to be a dick and obviously answering questions over a phone isn't ideal.
> 
> The guide isn't the problem, the problem is you guys just need to kiss and make up and get past this fiasco. OC.net is a great resource for this type of stuff and TD's guide has helped a lot of people. I can understand your frustration but just try being a bit more tactful in the future, I have no doubt TD didn't intend to give you an answer you felt wasn't up to snuff. He can't help everyone all the time with every issue but he does make an effort.
> 
> Finally, lets just move past this and get along, TD can help you and I think you both should just try and get along and figure out your problem.


I'm cool, if he's cool. I'm willing to start off anew if he's willing to do so as well.

I give him props for making the long videos....I give him props for being helpful to others....thats cool and all, but please understand....his response directly to me, have not been helpful. I was being polite at first because I knew he was on his phone...so I asked him to read it again....but he still did the same by telling me to read the guide....I'm not purposely trying to be rude by any means....but please understand, any normal human would get a little ticked if they were told to read the guide, when it doesn't even pertain to you.

But like I said earlier, I'm willing to put it all behind if he's willing to put it all behind as well.


----------



## steven88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Ok my p95 manual vcore was 1.265
> My folding vcore was 1.27
> My offset for p95 was +0.045
> My offset for folding was +0.070
> I can't tell you my idle right now, but from memory it was around 1.1v
> 
> Hope that helps


Thank you good sir.

Neofury, see even TD is getting a higher *idle vcore* just like me. TD is using the offset +0.070....that will raise his load voltage plus whatever LLC hes using....but at the same time it will raise his idle voltage +0.070 as well. How are you guys able to drop down FULLY to 0.976-ish range without using a negative offset? I'm just scratching my head how you guys can drop down in voltage that low, even with a very high offset like +0.13

I also looked through some other guides from other sites....read through the sabertooth thread as well....and from what I've concluded, offset effects both idle and load voltage....ie, if you add a +0.10, it will be +0.10v above idle AND load......no matter what....theres no way to drop down anywhere near the stock idle (+0 offset) of 0.976-ish, if you have that high of an offset.


----------



## neofury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steven88*
> 
> Thank you good sir.
> 
> Neofury, see even TD is getting a higher *idle vcore* just like me. TD is using the offset +0.070....that will raise his load voltage plus whatever LLC hes using....but at the same time it will raise his idle voltage +0.070 as well. How are you guys able to drop down FULLY to 0.976-ish range without using a negative offset? I'm just scratching my head how you guys can drop down in voltage that low, even with a very high offset like +0.13
> 
> I also looked through some other guides from other sites....read through the sabertooth thread as well....and from what I've concluded, offset effects both idle and load voltage....ie, if you add a +0.10, it will be +0.10v above idle AND load......no matter what....theres no way to drop down anywhere near the stock idle (+0 offset) of 0.976-ish, if you have that high of an offset.


Offset does effect idle voltage. At 4.8ghz 1.3v target (offset being 0.13) I was having very good idle voltage. But at 5ghz 1.44v target (offset being 0.265) I'm at 1.14v for idle. A big difference indeed. If I am to understand correctly, VID from realtemp is different for everyone and thus, some people even may actually require a negative offset. I'm not really sure how it works but kind of like the thermal/voltage walls, I'd have to assume some people get luckier than others in regards to idle voltage based on their offset. Maybe somebody in the know could chime in and educate me on this. I'm pretty confident that before I was getting sub 1.0 idles at 4.8, but I'd need to load my 4.8 profile and check again to be certain.


----------



## OneGun

I know for my 4.5ghz oc I need a -.015 offset and I think I idle right at.93 volts.. And under load I am at 1.264volts


----------



## neofury

Just went back to 4.8ghz to check, had a bsod anyways. 1.008v idle. Not bad for 4.8ghz I don't think. But it really scales when I go to 5.0ghz


----------



## Solonowarion

I love lamp


----------



## steven88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neofury*
> 
> Offset does effect idle voltage. At 4.8ghz 1.3v target (offset being 0.13) I was having very good idle voltage. But at 5ghz 1.44v target (offset being 0.265) I'm at 1.14v for idle. A big difference indeed. If I am to understand correctly, VID from realtemp is different for everyone and thus, some people even may actually require a negative offset. I'm not really sure how it works but kind of like the thermal/voltage walls, I'd have to assume some people get luckier than others in regards to idle voltage based on their offset. Maybe somebody in the know could chime in and educate me on this. I'm pretty confident that before I was getting sub 1.0 idles at 4.8, but I'd need to load my 4.8 profile and check again to be certain.


Damn, target vcore 1.44v and offset being +0.265.....and ONLY 1.14v during idle? Thats super low and just wondering how the heck you got that? Because idle volts for a bone stock Ivy is somewhere in the 0.968-0.976 range. So lets add that offset and we get...

0.976 + 0.265 = 1.241v

I'm just scratching my head at how the heck you get 1.14v idle, even with that huge +0.265 offset. I know for damn sure if I added +0.265v offset, it will add exactly that to both my idle and load voltage. Not sure how?


----------



## BMWillis

Just wanted to say thanks to everyone that contributed to the guide!

Went from a completely OC noob to a stable 4.2ghz with my i5 3570k in no time at all.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steven88*
> 
> Damn, target vcore 1.44v and offset being +0.265.....and ONLY 1.14v during idle? Thats super low and just wondering how the heck you got that? Because idle volts for a bone stock Ivy is somewhere in the 0.968-0.976 range. So lets add that offset and we get...
> 
> 0.976 + 0.265 = 1.241v
> 
> I'm just scratching my head at how the heck you get 1.14v idle, even with that huge +0.265 offset. I know for damn sure if I added +0.265v offset, it will add exactly that to both my idle and load voltage. Not sure how?


Have you checked some other programs like HWiNFO64 and Open Hardware Monitor to see if they confirm your unusually high idle vCore while all cores are at 1600? Also have you tested raising you offset more to see if the idle vCore continues to rise as you are thinking? You don't have to run any program but your monitoring software so it not like you have to worry about temps when doing a quick boot test with a higher offset - just do a quick one with a higher offset and check your idle voltage.

I can't say that Extreme will hurt your chip, but most of us don't want to take the chance and use Ultra or lower. It is your chip you can run it how you want, but most here are not sure of too things. We are not sure why you have a higher than average idle vCore and we don't understand why you are worried about a high idle vCore.

There are people running manual who use 1.2v or 1.3v all the time and their chips are fine. You should worry about temps and load vCore but a higher than average idle vCore doesn't see to be worrisome in and of itself. However, if your higher than normal idle vCore is a symptom of some other problem that could be an issue.

To show you what my mobo does:
At 5.0 I need 1.41v manual, and with software reporting (which is not all that precise) I use a +.230 offset with Ultra which gives me 1.424 max vCore, 1.064 min vCore.

Switching to Extreme I can go down to +.200 offset which gives me 1.424 max vCore again, but a 1.032 min vCore. The risk of Extreme vs. Ultra is not worth it for me to drop from 1.064 to 1.032 at idle.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Basically, I think you're wondering about offset values. That ALL depends on your chip. The vid on every chip is different. That's what affects offset.
So if you have a high vid, but low vcore then your offset will be high and more so negative.
I wouldn't worry too much about it. It is all based on luck of your chip and limits.
You're limited right now to go any higher in oc. I would personally drop your oc, or delid, or get better cooling or buy a new chip


----------



## steven88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Have you checked some other programs like HWiNFO64 and Open Hardware Monitor to see if they confirm your unusually high idle vCore while all cores are at 1600? Also have you tested raising you offset more to see if the idle vCore continues to rise as you are thinking? You don't have to run any program but your monitoring software so it not like you have to worry about temps when doing a quick boot test with a higher offset - just do a quick one with a higher offset and check your idle voltage.
> 
> I can't say that Extreme will hurt your chip, but most of us don't want to take the chance and use Ultra or lower. It is your chip you can run it how you want, but most here are not sure of too things. We are not sure why you have a higher than average idle vCore and we don't understand why you are worried about a high idle vCore.
> 
> There are people running manual who use 1.2v or 1.3v all the time and their chips are fine. You should worry about temps and load vCore but a higher than average idle vCore doesn't see to be worrisome in and of itself. However, if your higher than normal idle vCore is a symptom of some other problem that could be an issue.
> 
> To show you what my mobo does:
> At 5.0 I need 1.41v manual, and with software reporting (which is not all that precise) I use a +.230 offset with Ultra which gives me 1.424 max vCore, 1.064 min vCore.
> 
> Switching to Extreme I can go down to +.200 offset which gives me 1.424 max vCore again, but a 1.032 min vCore. The risk of Extreme vs. Ultra is not worth it for me to drop from 1.064 to 1.032 at idle.


I haven't tried any other software besides CPU-Z....but to answer your question, yes....my idle voltage will respond to exactly what I input in offset.

If I go +0.1 offset, my idle will go 1.076v - ish.

If I go +0.2 offset, my idle will go 1.176 - ish

If I go +0.3 offset, my idle will go 1.276 - ish

So as you can see, it will increase to whatever the offset I input. Thats why I'm wondering how you guys are able to get it to idle so low, basically near stock idle voltage....with such a huge offset like +0.2

Even TD's offset overclock, he says he idles around 1.10 vcore...which definitely relates to his +0.070 offset....if I inputted +0.070 offset, I'm sure I would idle around 1.10 vcore as well. Gah, I'm totally jealous of you guys able to output huge offsets like +0.2 and get it to idle down into the low 1.0's.


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steven88*
> 
> I haven't tried any other software besides CPU-Z....but to answer your question, yes....my idle voltage will respond to exactly what I input in offset.
> 
> If I go +0.1 offset, my idle will go 1.076v - ish.
> 
> If I go +0.2 offset, my idle will go 1.176 - ish
> 
> If I go +0.3 offset, my idle will go 1.276 - ish
> 
> So as you can see, it will increase to whatever the offset I input. Thats why I'm wondering how you guys are able to get it to idle so low, basically near stock idle voltage....with such a huge offset like +0.2
> 
> Even TD's offset overclock, he says he idles around 1.10 vcore...which definitely relates to his +0.070 offset....if I inputted +0.070 offset, I'm sure I would idle around 1.10 vcore as well. Gah, I'm totally jealous of you guys able to output huge offsets like +0.2 and get it to idle down into the low 1.0's.


What's your VID in core temp show under full load?


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solonowarion*
> 
> I love lamp


Anchorman 2 trailer: "I like the parts of your face that are covered with skin."
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BMWillis*
> 
> Just wanted to say thanks to everyone that contributed to the guide!
> 
> Went from a completely OC noob to a stable 4.2ghz with my i5 3570k in no time at all.


Glad it worked well for you. With that H100i you have you could do 4.5 if you want I think.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steven88*
> 
> I haven't tried any other software besides CPU-Z....but to answer your question, yes....my idle voltage will respond to exactly what I input in offset.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> If I go +0.1 offset, my idle will go 1.076v - ish.
> 
> If I go +0.2 offset, my idle will go 1.176 - ish
> 
> If I go +0.3 offset, my idle will go 1.276 - ish
> 
> So as you can see, it will increase to whatever the offset I input. Thats why I'm wondering how you guys are able to get it to idle so low, basically near stock idle voltage....with such a huge offset like +0.2
> 
> Even TD's offset overclock, he says he idles around 1.10 vcore...which definitely relates to his +0.070 offset....if I inputted +0.070 offset, I'm sure I would idle around 1.10 vcore as well. Gah, I'm totally jealous of you guys able to output huge offsets like +0.2 and get it to idle down into the low 1.0's.


If you can, please try HWiNFO64 and Open Hardware Monitor just to confirm that the vCore is what you see in CPU-Z and to make sure all cores are going to 1600 at idle.

But, honestly, I wouldn't be overly concerned with idle voltage. I have read a lot about Ivy ocing and idle voltage has never come up as an area of concern.


----------



## steven88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> What's your VID in core temp show under full load?


Do you want me to run it 4.7ghz, with an offset, and Ultra High LLC?


----------



## sdmf74

yeah I was gonna suggest the same thing like Aida64 CPUID is a good one, I have been using it cause C*PU-Z freezes up on me* (anyone else ever have that problem?)
I see that you want to stay with high end air cooling, IMO you should try and sell your noctua or maybe reseat it or different TIM. I dont think you should be getting quite that high of temps with that cooler but then again
I have never been much of a fan of Noctua.
I was in a similiar situation as you a couple of weeks ago steven88 with my I5 and cooler master Geminii s524 ( I know what you're thinkin, youre Noctua is way better than any Cooler Master cooler)
but I was hittin 79c lowest core & 85c highest core (real temp) @ 47x and a few more C @48x, but nowhere near 100c. I admit I was using upgraded fans but I think you could be doing much better on different air.

I too wanted to go higher so I purchased an H220 and could'nt be happier, No delid and getting awesome temps @ 49x 24/7. Also I agree you should'nt worry about idle v-core too much.
I just flashed bios so right now I'm only using 48x oc. Cpu-z and aida64 cpuid are reading 1.048 ~ 1.360v
note: The oldman scored with his I7, lucky bastard, but my I5 isnt far behind lol.


----------



## Robbieboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steven88*
> 
> Do you want me to run it 4.7ghz, with an offset, and Ultra High LLC?


Best thing to do is do your 4.7 Ghz on your MANUAL V-Core voltage (that you Know it stable)... Then wright down your V-core Voltage then wright down your VID Voltage... Then do the math to get your own Offset Voltage...

With my chip at 4.4Ghz i only need a -0.005V Offset to be stable and my Vcore and VID are only 0.001V different at Idle (Vcore = 0.985 and VID = 0.984)

But with a 4.5Ghz i need a +0.040v Offset to be stable and my vcore and VID are around 0.036V different at Idle (Vcore = 1.035V and VID = 0.984)

LLC On Ultra High...

So i think you just need to choose your poison..... I went for the 4.4Ghz Overclock because i like the fact that they are the same Voltages....









Butt with that said there is still nothing wrong with the 4.5Ghz Overclock...


----------



## OneGun

My 3570k idles at .928 and my VID at idle is .940..


----------



## steven88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robbieboy*
> 
> Best thing to do is do your 4.7 Ghz on your MANUAL V-Core voltage (that you Know it stable)... Then wright down your V-core Voltage then wright down your VID Voltage... Then do the math to get your own Offset Voltage...
> 
> With my chip at 4.4Ghz i only need a -0.005V Offset to be stable and my Vcore and VID are only 0.001V different at Idle (Vcore = 0.985 and VID = 0.984)
> 
> But with a 4.5Ghz i need a +0.040v Offset to be stable and my vcore and VID are around 0.036V different at Idle (Vcore = 1.035V and VID = 0.984)
> 
> LLC On Ultra High...
> 
> So i think you just need to choose your poison..... I went for the 4.4Ghz Overclock because i like the fact that they are the same Voltages....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butt with that said there is still nothing wrong with the 4.5Ghz Overclock...


I already validated my OC's for 4.5, 4.6, 4.7ghz using manual voltage. And i also already know what offset to use to achieve my target vcore using offset mode


----------



## NitrousX

I'm using +0.090 (1.376v full load) and mine idles at around 1.08v.


----------



## steven88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NitrousX*
> 
> I'm using +0.090 (1.376v full load) and mine idles at around 1.08v.


And what LLC are you using with that +0.090 offset?

And if I added +0.090 offset myself, I would prob get around 1.08 idle voltage as well. So I'm not sure how these guys are adding like +0.2 or higher offsets, yet idle lower than us....lol. I'm not saying they are lying by any means....I'm just wondering if theres a setting I missed or something that prevents me from fully dropping down in idle.


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steven88*
> 
> And what LLC are you using with that +0.090 offset?
> 
> And if I added +0.090 offset myself, I would prob get around 1.08 idle voltage as well. So I'm not sure how these guys are adding like +0.2 or higher offsets, yet idle lower than us....lol. I'm not saying they are lying by any means....I'm just wondering if theres a setting I missed or something that prevents me from fully dropping down in idle.


All chips are different..How did you figure out your offset?Whats your VID under full load?


----------



## error-id10t

Weird question.. but hoping someone is actually doing this lol.

Anyone running stock intel cooler and what max. OC could you get? I'm about to give this setup to my dad (Z77-V and 3770K with the RAM) and am running it at 4.1G @ 1.1v. Of course it's cool enough in my WC setup but have no idea what stock intel cooler would do?


----------



## sdmf74

I agree if core ratio sync control is enabled in bios and you are using a balanced windows power profile with a 5% minimum processor state Your
vcore should drop at idle similar to the rest of us


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Weird question.. but hoping someone is actually doing this lol.
> 
> Anyone running stock intel cooler and what max. OC could you get? I'm about to give this setup to my dad (Z77-V and 3770K with the RAM) and am running it at 4.1G @ 1.1v. Of course it's cool enough in my WC setup but have no idea what stock intel cooler would do?


Why is he using stock intel cooler?


----------



## steven88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> All chips are different..How did you figure out your offset?Whats your VID under full load?


I figure out my offset by playing around with it. I input an LLC, then try to hit my target vcore....obviously before I play with the offset voltage, I always play with manual voltage first to figure out my target vcore.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Get the arctic pro 7 cooler AT LEAST for an oc...
Stock cooler is dangerous. I would not go over boost clock


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steven88*
> 
> I haven't tried any other software besides CPU-Z....but to answer your question, yes....my idle voltage will respond to exactly what I input in offset.
> 
> If I go +0.1 offset, my idle will go 1.076v - ish.
> 
> If I go +0.2 offset, my idle will go 1.176 - ish
> 
> If I go +0.3 offset, my idle will go 1.276 - ish
> 
> So as you can see, it will increase to whatever the offset I input. Thats why I'm wondering how you guys are able to get it to idle so low, basically near stock idle voltage....with such a huge offset like +0.2
> 
> Even TD's offset overclock, he says he idles around 1.10 vcore...which definitely relates to his +0.070 offset....if I inputted +0.070 offset, I'm sure I would idle around 1.10 vcore as well. Gah, I'm totally jealous of you guys able to output huge offsets like +0.2 and get it to idle down into the low 1.0's.


Does your motherboard have a setting for Additional Turbo Voltage (which some of the boards' BIOSes seem to have added)? If so, you can use that and it'll only add that voltage under load, and not at idle. That's how people with ASRock boards can get low idle voltages even with high offsets, because ASRock boards have settings for both offset (applied all the times) and ATV (applied only under load).


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Does your motherboard have a setting for Additional Turbo Voltage (which some of the boards' BIOSes seem to have added)? If so, you can use that and it'll only add that voltage under load, and not at idle. That's how people with ASRock boards can get low idle voltages even with high offsets, because ASRock boards have settings for both offset (applied all the times) and ATV (applied only under load).


Good question, was wondering that myself. Is there a setting in Asus bios to accomplish this? Also is there any trick to getting 4 sticks of ram to work together with ivy? Is speed of 4 sticks of ram limited and does overclock effect ability to run 4 sticks of ram? I'm having a little trouble getting sets to work together. Yes, they are exact same model and super close batches.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steven88*
> 
> And what LLC are you using with that +0.090 offset?
> 
> And if I added +0.090 offset myself, I would prob get around 1.08 idle voltage as well. So I'm not sure how these guys are adding like +0.2 or higher offsets, yet idle lower than us....lol. I'm not saying they are lying by any means....I'm just wondering if theres a setting I missed or something that prevents me from fully dropping down in idle.


There is a huge variety in Ivy chips, and every mobo is different as well. I had a P8Z77-V Pro that sent .030v more than I typed in bios. I returned that for a MVF which sends less than .005v more.

As for you not sure if you believe it or not, how is this pic showing 1.032 min and 1.416 max for three different monitoring programs. This is my second 4.8 chip.


----------



## Robbieboy

Ok

So what is your LLC and VID....?

Your VID must be low to have to have such a high offset...?

Edit: I just went back and read the last 4-5 pages of this thread...

and i understand what you are saying... And there is no real answer to your question...But it's down to the chip, motherboard and bios we have!!!

I would say just be happy with what you have... some on here can't get a stable 4.4 on there setup..at any voltage...


----------



## neofury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steven88*
> 
> Damn, target vcore 1.44v and offset being +0.265.....and ONLY 1.14v during idle? Thats super low and just wondering how the heck you got that? Because idle volts for a bone stock Ivy is somewhere in the 0.968-0.976 range. So lets add that offset and we get...
> 
> 0.976 + 0.265 = 1.241v
> 
> I'm just scratching my head at how the heck you get 1.14v idle, even with that huge +0.265 offset. I know for damn sure if I added +0.265v offset, it will add exactly that to both my idle and load voltage. Not sure how?


Not sure. I'm not an overclocking guru like the rest of the guys here, but I do use offset mode to help with voltage. But I do know when it idles I get that.

In fact, it was better than 1.14, I don't know why I said 1.14, originally I had written 1.44 realized it was a typo (see edit) and changed it to 1.14 for some reason, kind of just assumed.

See pic:



Really not sure why though, maybe I got a lucky chip that idles a lot lower on stock volts?? Check it out ^ my idle at 4.8ghz offset 0.13

I have a busy weekend but PM a reminder and I'll screenshot all of my bios so you can compare my settings with yours. I've never had a problem with idle volts until I started trying 5ghz. Once I get 5ghz stable I'll post it in the stable thread along with my idle for 5ghz. For 4.8ghz though, as you can see, it's very good.

EDIT: Sorry after reading my original post, I realize now that was at 5ghz. But yeah for 4.8ghz its practically nothing. Sorry for the confusion, I haven't been focused on my OC at all for the last couple days.

EDIT2: Now that I'm caught up, I noticed you do some kind of process of elimination type style to get your offset, why not just use the guide method? I've used it in the past and it gives you two potential numbers, for me one always works perfectly once I've narrowed down my vcore for manual. That having been said, I'll post up some pics of my bios in a day or two just to see if you missed a setting. I have a feeling something is amiss. I can't explain why I get such idle voltage, but I do see a lot of people who do. Again though, you may just have a bad chip. Like my chip was great for voltages but terrible for heat, other people seem to have a good chip for heat but require much more voltage. It's the lottery


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Guys, can anyone help me out here? Nothing to do with oc, but I know there are some clever people on this thread that might shed some more light
http://www.overclock.net/t/1404313/lenovo-y500-laptop-gpu-problem-geforce-gt-750m#post_20294707


----------



## Mms60r

I was tweaking my OC just now, running p95. I heard my fans spin up and noticed my temps had crept up about 10c. The realtemp bclk was showing 104 putting my 3770k to 5.2 Ghz. In CPU-z it was still showing bclk 100 50x multiplier. I haven't touched the bclk setting at all in the uefi. I was in the midst of lowering my PLL voltage after reading here it could help with stability. That was the only tweak I made to the OC I've been using for about 2 months now. I was hoping someone could explain what it's doing? I took a screenshot showing what it was doing.


----------



## justanoldman

^Which bios are you on?


----------



## gdubc

Just got a warning for event id 1014 in the administration events window after nine and a half hours of prime 95 running 4.3 at 1.20 manual v core. From what I can gather this has something to do with the DNS client? This isn't something from instability is it?
I hit 75c for the max and 25c for the minimum during that time and the hi and low were both on the same core. I was at 22.5° ambient at the beginning of the test and about 25° ambient right now. I only have the one warning so far.


----------



## justanoldman

^Were you surfing the web when the 1014 came up?


----------



## gdubc

No I had just got home from work and turned on the display to see how it was doing and it popped up right then. My kid has probably been playing online games all day in his room, and I have noticed that looking for servers in BF 3 on PlayStation has been slow lately, sometimes coming back with no servers found. Maybe it's a router issue as I am on wifi up here


----------



## NitrousX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steven88*
> 
> And what LLC are you using with that +0.090 offset?
> 
> And if I added +0.090 offset myself, I would prob get around 1.08 idle voltage as well. So I'm not sure how these guys are adding like +0.2 or higher offsets, yet idle lower than us....lol. I'm not saying they are lying by any means....I'm just wondering if theres a setting I missed or something that prevents me from fully dropping down in idle.


I'm using *Very High LLC.*

To be honest, idle volts don't really mean much. Temps will be great whenever the CPU is idling at 1600MHz.


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> Just got a warning for event id 1014 in the administration events window after nine and a half hours of prime 95 running 4.3 at 1.20 manual v core. From what I can gather this has something to do with the DNS client? This isn't something from instability is it?
> I hit 75c for the max and 25c for the minimum during that time and the hi and low were both on the same core. I was at 22.5° ambient at the beginning of the test and about 25° ambient right now. I only have the one warning so far.


Read what it says ,it about something timing out , I have many warning 1014 and nothing to do with OC IMO .


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> No I had just got home from work and turned on the display to see how it was doing and it popped up right then. My kid has probably been playing online games all day in his room, and I have noticed that looking for servers in BF 3 on PlayStation has been slow lately, sometimes coming back with no servers found. Maybe it's a router issue as I am on wifi up here


I asked because I recommend not using the machine while running Prime95 to eliminate potential issues. I get a 1014 when a website decides to hang for whatever reason. If that is the only thing that comes up, and no other instabilities or WHEA, it is not something I would be concerned about with regard to your chip oc.


----------



## gdubc

I thought as much. I just thought I'd ask here where there's people with much more experience than I. I don't do anything with the PC while its stress testing I just leave it alone and check on it every now and then.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> Why is he using stock intel cooler?


Because this will be a hand me down, I'm running WC so of course can't just chuck that there and secondly, well it's my dad who has no interest in OCing. Now, when I compared his old system (X58 with 940 I think?) at stock vs. this at stock, this is ~45% faster in Cinebench and uses less power.

However, this runs x39 @ 1.144-1.152v. I can make it do x42 @ 1.12v so it runs faster and uses less juice than stock .. making it now 55% faster in Cinebench.

Fairly sure the stock cooler can cope with that, otherwise it wouldn't be able to cope with stock settings but figured I ask if anyone actually knew.


----------



## Mms60r

I'm on 1707 still. Wasn't sure if the new 1803 was needed. I switched Internal PLL overvoltage to disabled (not sure how it got enabled, must have clicked it by mistake) and thats seems to have helped. I ran p95 again for about an hour and the bclk stayed at 100. Here's my settings right now:

CPU: 5 Ghz
LLC: 100%
VID: 1.26v
Offset: +.195
CPU PLL: 1.6v


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Because this will be a hand me down, I'm running WC so of course can't just chuck that there and secondly, well it's my dad who has no interest in OCing. Now, when I compared his old system (X58 with 940 I think?) at stock vs. this at stock, this is ~45% faster in Cinebench and uses less power.
> 
> However, this runs x39 @ 1.144-1.152v. I can make it do x42 @ 1.12v so it runs faster and uses less juice than stock .. making it now 55% faster in Cinebench.
> 
> Fairly sure the stock cooler can cope with that, otherwise it wouldn't be able to cope with stock settings but figured I ask if anyone actually knew.


I would definately at least get a basic air cooler for him. something cheap without the "snap in" install method, even if he is not oc'ing


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mms60r*
> 
> I was tweaking my OC just now, running p95. I heard my fans spin up and noticed my temps had crept up about 10c. The realtemp bclk was showing 104 putting my 3770k to 5.2 Ghz. In CPU-z it was still showing bclk 100 50x multiplier. I haven't touched the bclk setting at all in the uefi. I was in the midst of lowering my PLL voltage after reading here it could help with stability. That was the only tweak I made to the OC I've been using for about 2 months now. I was hoping someone could explain what it's doing? I took a screenshot showing what it was doing.


what version of real temp is that?


----------



## Mms60r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> what version of real temp is that?


RealTemp_TI Tech Inferno Edition Here


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Because this will be a hand me down, I'm running WC so of course can't just chuck that there and secondly, well it's my dad who has no interest in OCing. Now, when I compared his old system (X58 with 940 I think?) at stock vs. this at stock, this is ~45% faster in Cinebench and uses less power.
> 
> However, this runs x39 @ 1.144-1.152v. I can make it do x42 @ 1.12v so it runs faster and uses less juice than stock .. making it now 55% faster in Cinebench.
> 
> Fairly sure the stock cooler can cope with that, otherwise it wouldn't be able to cope with stock settings but figured I ask if anyone actually knew.


I had to use the stock Intel cooler while I waited for parts, and what you are saying is true. You can do a mild oc assuming your chip can do it with low voltage. However 3770k can run hot even at stock, and some chips are definitely hotter than others. It can work, but you will have to test it to be sure.

Though the difference in real world performance between 3.9 and 4.1 or 4.2 will not be really noticeable. As the guys have said, you can get some pretty good, cheap, air coolers, and personally I would do that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mms60r*
> 
> I'm on 1707 still. Wasn't sure if the new 1803 was needed. I switched Internal PLL overvoltage to disabled (not sure how it got enabled, must have clicked it by mistake) and thats seems to have helped. I ran p95 again for about an hour and the bclk stayed at 100. Here's my settings right now:
> 
> CPU: 5 Ghz
> LLC: 100%
> VID: 1.26v
> Offset: +.195
> CPU PLL: 1.6v


I have not heard anyone having problems on 1707, so the BLCK changing somehow is strange to say the least. If it is working now than you should be ok, but I would carefully check all your bios settings to make sure they are correct. I would flash to the newest bios if you have any more issues.

Normally you want PLL overvoltage enabled for higher overclocks like 5.0, but if it works for you I guess that is ok.


----------



## sdmf74

cool thanks, optimized for IVY


----------



## sdmf74

That surprised me, if I remember correctly I had all kinds of Issues with my MVF with IPLL OV disabled, as a matter of fact I dont think it would even post among other things.
Auto should work too and with the right tweaking you can still use sleep that way


----------



## Mms60r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> That surprised me, if I remember correctly I had all kinds of Issues with my MVF with IPLL OV disabled, as a matter of fact I dont think it would even post among other things.
> Auto should work too and with the right tweaking you can still use sleep that way


I changed IPLL to Auto...

Here are some prelim results all at 5.0Ghz
CPU PLL set to 1.65v
I turned offset mode back to manual And dropped vcore as low as it would go which was 1.425v bios, CPUz load 1.448v
p95 ran for 4min
CPU PLL set to 1.60v
p95 ran for 23min, I was happy with that so I turned offset mode back on
Now vcore is 1.2310v +.195v bios, CPUz load 1.456/64v

Maybe 2/3c cooler on temps. -.030v lower...not bad

Will run a long term p95 overnight


----------



## sdmf74

I'm guessing p95 will fail within the first hour but I could be wrong, My I5 needs +.210 to be 100% stable @ 4.9 and it's a pretty good chip.
After you are able to do a successful long run with p95 then make sure you go to your event log and check for WHEA errors.
Once you eliminate BSOD, WHEA errors, and games (or whatever programs you use frequently) run without issue, that's when you know
you are completely stable.
Also make sure you have correct settings in DIGI+ control panel, i.e you should use ultra high LLC instead of extreme. that's probably why you are able to be somewhat stable with a lower offset than me.

normally CPU PLL has little effect on stability


----------



## neofury

OK now that I've followed the guide to a tee and found my perfect settings for 4.5ghz, 4.6ghz, 4.7ghz, 4.8ghz and 5.0ghz, are there any changes that stray from the guide I could potentially do to lower my temps while maintaining stability? In the past at 4.7ghz I tried lowering Ultra LLC one notch which failed. Are there any other settings in the bios I can try changing to help temps? And if so, which ones should I try and what increments should I try lowering them by?

Thanks!


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> I'm guessing p95 will fail within the first hour but I could be wrong, My I5 needs +.210 to be 100% stable @ 4.9 and it's a pretty good chip.
> After you are able to do a successful long run with p95 then make sure you go to your event log and check for WHEA errors.
> Once you eliminate BSOD, WHEA errors, and games (or whatever programs you use frequently) run without issue, that's when you know
> you are completely stable.
> Also make sure you have correct settings in DIGI+ control panel, i.e you should use ultra high LLC instead of extreme. that's probably why you are able to be somewhat stable with a lower offset than me.
> 
> normally CPU PLL has little effect on stability


Just a heads up. It is impossible to speak with regards to offset in and of itself. When you say you can do something at a certain offset, it doesn't mean anything because everyone's VID is different. You want to say what specific vCore you are using - and it can be helpful, as some do, to mention bios vCore and CPU-Z vCore.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neofury*
> 
> OK now that I've followed the guide to a tee and found my perfect settings for 4.5ghz, 4.6ghz, 4.7ghz, 4.8ghz and 5.0ghz, are there any changes that stray from the guide I could potentially do to lower my temps while maintaining stability? In the past at 4.7ghz I tried lowering Ultra LLC one notch which failed. Are there any other settings in the bios I can try changing to help temps? And if so, which ones should I try and what increments should I try lowering them by?
> 
> Thanks!


There is not much you can change from the guide. You can try lowering PLL from the guide's 1.7 and see if that affects stability and/or temps. People have tried and haven't gotten much out of changing PLL, but it is something you can try.

Ivy doesn't have a lot of tweaking that can be done. Haswell, however, has more that can be changed, adjusted, and tweaked. That can make ocing more interesting and flexible, but also more difficult.


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Was able to succesfully OC my 3770k to 4.5 but only saw a 2 FPS increase in Sim City. Does performance differ on what type of games?


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Was able to succesfully OC my 3770k to 4.5 but only saw a 2 FPS increase in Sim City. Does performance differ on what type of games?


FPS in most games comes primarily from your gpu. You don't have anything listed in your rig, but the more powerful your gpu(s) the more important a chip oc will be to them. Ocing a chip with a single 660 vs two 780s is a completely different situation.

Some games perform better than others when your chip is oced as well, so it depends on the game and on your gpu(s).


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Agreed. Take borderlands, and then you'll notice a bigger increase in fps, due to it relying a lot more than other games on the CPU.


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Thanks old man and also totally dubbed for the OC video. REP+

Yes, sim city relies on the CPU a lot. From the start its fine but when I have 3 cities going with 150k sims running around, its taxing the CPU. Currently only getting 5 fps unless i destroy the city and do a sim village LOL. I was hoping the OC would help boost it to at least 10 fps.

Whoops, didn't update my card, it's a evga titan.

Ohh question, what's this term about folding?

So with an OC of 4.5, it increases the performance of the GPU?


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Thanks old man and also totally dubbed for the OC video. REP+
> 
> Yes, sim city relies on the CPU a lot. From the start its fine but when I have 3 cities going with 150k sims running around, its taxing the CPU. Currently only getting 5 fps unless i destroy the city and do a sim village LOL. I was hoping the OC would help boost it to at least 10 fps.
> Whoops, didn't update my card, it's a evga titan.
> Ohh question, what's this term about folding?
> So with an OC of 4.5, it increases the performance of the GPU?


Are you saying you only get 5 fps total or 5 fps more? A Titan should be able handle most games at 1080p. If you are only getting 5 fps that sounds strange. How does it do in other games? Is your Valley 1.0 score in line with other Titans in the spreadsheet?

An overclocked cpu will help your gpu and game performance. However, it can range from only helping a tiny bit, to helping quite a lot. Just depends on the game, your gpu, the settings etc. As far as folding, are you asking what it is, or something else?


----------



## WiLd FyeR

I'm getting about 5 fps more with CPU OC'ed to 4.5. Sim City is something, It runs around 200 fps when I have less then 100k sims running around. But when I get to 150k and 100k plus tourist sims running around the city, it's a slide show status.

The other game I have is BF3 (depending on the settings) and SC2, no problem, can get 200 fps easily.

Folding, I have no idea what it is or anyting. I just hear the term used a lot when people are OC'ing.


----------



## justanoldman

^BF3 is a tough game on oced chips, so if you have no problem there then I guess it would be a case of Sim City specifically giving you issue when you have a lot of people.

Folding is basically running a computer program on your rig that does work or calculations to do drug or disease research. A very large number of personal computers doing that acts a one giant supercomputer. People volunteer their computer processing power for a good cause.

You will see people with folding points to show how much they have done. It can be rather taxing on your machine, and when running it for 24/7 days at a time it can be more taxing than Prime95 or any other stress program. So you will see in TD's signature, the question of whether your oc is stable enough to fold.

So your oc may pass 24 hours of Prime95 and countless hours of gaming, then end up failing and needing more vCore with folding.


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> ^BF3 is a tough game on oced chips, so if you have no problem there then I guess it would be a case of Sim City specifically giving you issue when you have a lot of people.
> 
> Folding is basically running a computer program on your rig that does work or calculations to do drug or disease research. A very large number of personal computers doing that acts a one giant supercomputer. People volunteer their computer processing power for a good cause.
> 
> You will see people with folding points to show how much they have done. It can be rather taxing on your machine, and when running it for 24/7 days at a time it can be more taxing than Prime95 or any other stress program. So you will see in TD's signature, the question of whether your oc is stable enough to fold.
> 
> So your oc may pass 24 hours of Prime95 and countless hours of gaming, then end up failing and needing more vCore with folding.


I had more issues getting my OC stable on BF3 then on anything else..


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> I had more issues getting my OC stable on BF3 then on anything else..


I only play multiplayer and on low settings capped at 200 fps so I can twitch on a 144hz monitor. Sorry, i'm no help with OC'ing. I just followed the steps on the video.

Thank you oldman for the explaination of folding. Now I can get the the folding clothes/paper out of my head. But darn, I was hoping the OC to 4.5 would at least help a bit, was dissapointed.

Ohh and the blue screens, doesn't that damage the hard drive/components whenever that happens??


----------



## neofury

Tried overclocking my ram and had a mess of problems. Computer would freeze in windows, before getting into it or even at the MS logo. I'm finally again able to use stock settings and get into windows but certain apps aren't working and my system is running terribly. The CPU seems to be OK, I can boot with or without my standard OC.

I tried each stick individually and each had issues still (on stock) and I tried each stick in a different slot individually. All of them seemed to be problematic. I uninstalled Asus AI Suite as I had a feeling it was changing my bios settings on me. Comp started to work again with all 4 sticks, however it runs very slow, certain apps don't work now, etc









I'm wondering if I fried my ram, mobo or both.

Edit: So basically I had to downclock my memory to 1600mhz instead of 1866mhz now. My PC (so far) seems OK but I did some serious damage. I'm pretty sure it is the ram. The only good thing is I was already planning to upgrade to 2133mhz. I just wonder if it's the mobo still. I don't want to buy ram and then find out the mobo is the issue lol. If I can keep it at 1600mhz stable I guess I will, just a shame, my 3dmark score suffered already. Never imagined the ram would really effect it that drastically.

Edit2: Decided to go back into the bios with current settings and just set it to XMP. It seems to have worked. Scary stuff, I don't exactly know what was going on, cause I had already tried XMP several times.


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Ran Prime 95 and CPU got to 80C and Prime closed. Something wrong?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Sometimes prime crashes. Nothing to do with oc, from what I'm aware of


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Sometimes prime crashes. Nothing to do with oc, from what I'm aware of


It mostly likely is due to the fact that the OC caused the IMC to become unstable. The only reason why most programs close is because there is a problem with RAM, either not enough or crashing. Prime closing is a sign of unstable IMC because the IMC controls the RAM sending information to it. With unstable IMC, unstable RAM becomes apparent causing a program to automatically shut off and close.


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> It mostly likely is due to the fact that the OC caused the IMC to become unstable. The only reason why most programs close is because there is a problem with RAM, either not enough or crashing. Prime closing is a sign of unstable IMC because the IMC controls the RAM sending information to it. With unstable IMC, unstable RAM becomes apparent causing a program to automatically shut off and close.


Re-ran prime95 after an apparent closure of the program. This time I got this Blue screen 0x00000050, any way to remedy this error? Let me know if you need more information from the blue screen error file.

Seems like its super unstable after 10 minutes of Prime95


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> It mostly likely is due to the fact that the OC caused the IMC to become unstable. The only reason why most programs close is because there is a problem with RAM, either not enough or crashing. Prime closing is a sign of unstable IMC because the IMC controls the RAM sending information to it. With unstable IMC, unstable RAM becomes apparent causing a program to automatically shut off and close.
> 
> 
> 
> Re-ran prime95 after an apparent closure of the program. This time I got this Blue screen 0x00000050, any way to remedy this error? Let me know if you need more information from the blue screen error file.
> 
> Seems like its super unstable after 10 minutes of Prime95
Click to expand...

There is a BSOD list on the OP, as it states, 0x50 is unstable RAM as I deduced earlier. Assuming you didn't OC the RAM like you're supposed to, the IMC is the one at fault. The only way to fix IMC problems is to increase vcore. Increase vcore until it passes 12h prime.

TD or Oldman should be able to help you from here.







It's all basic.


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> There is a BSOD list on the OP, as it states, 0x50 is unstable RAM as I deduced earlier. Assuming you didn't OC the RAM like you're supposed to, the IMC is the one at fault. The only way to fix IMC problems is to increase vcore. Increase vcore until it passes 12h prime.
> 
> TD or Oldman should be able to help you from here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's all basic.


Got it but not sure how to fix it. I double checked that I have the same DRAM settings.


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Got it but not sure how to fix it. I double checked that I have the same DRAM settings.


Isn't your Dram command mode suppose to be set to 2?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I was just about to say the same. What ram do you have? I know the bios might pick up 1n, but your actual ram might be rated at 2n


----------



## WiLd FyeR

I hav the corsair dom 8x8 1600hz. Let me go ahead and try chanel 2


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> I hav the corsair dom 8x8 1600hz. Let me go ahead and try chanel 2


For some reason when i updated my bios on Sabertooth it sets my Dram command mode to 1 also..But it is suppose to be set at 2..


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Ok kul, let try re-runnung prime95. REP+ for chiming in


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Ok kul, let try re-runnung prime95. REP+ for chiming in


Glad to try and help bud..


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Yeah you should follow the ram manufacturer's spec, and not rely on the motherboard








I think that might be your problem with p95. Of course, if it isn't, then more vcore as swag maister said


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Darn prime95, crashes agen and stopped after 30 mins. At least no blue screen.


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Darn prime95, crashes agen and stopped after 30 mins. At least no blue screen.


More Vcore..Sounds like it fixed the memory blue screen at least..


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> More Vcore..Sounds like it fixed the memory blue screen at least..


Yea true. Wel its getting late here in sunny arizona. Will rerun prime agen and see if prime is the issue. Then will call it a nite.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Yeah you should follow the ram manufacturer's spec, and not rely on the motherboard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that might be your problem with p95. Of course, if it isn't, then more vcore as swag maister said


Man, we gotta play a game soon.







I'm actually getting bored because no one plays games anymore.









@*Everyone else*
I do read all the posts that come here, if there is something that seems that needs to be addressed or helped, I normally just post a quick solution to it. If you want one-on-one help, you guys are welcome to add me on Skype. I don't mind.


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Well gotta call it a nite. Prime wont run past 20 mins, keeps shutting down. Also got a notice that the mobo reached 60C


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Good morning.. Well at work so I can't really do anything but would gather information and think about it.

What VCore amount should I bump it up to? Currenlty at 1.27 Should I increase by increments of .01 fromm 1.27 to 1.28?


----------



## neofury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Good morning.. Well at work so I can't really do anything but would gather information and think about it.
> 
> What VCore amount should I bump it up to? Currenlty at 1.27 Should I increase by increments of .01 fromm 1.27 to 1.28?


I would bump by .005 even. Sometimes I do by .01 and then if it's stable I try and minus by .005 after to see how low the voltage can go, but hey do whatever makes you comfortable. Just take it slow.

EDIT: Ahh need to l2r, noticed it was ram. I'm not 100% certain about ram, but I'm done OCing ram lol.


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neofury*
> 
> I would bump by .005 even. Sometimes I do by .01 and then if it's stable I try and minus by .005 after to see how low the voltage can go, but hey do whatever makes you comfortable. Just take it slow.
> 
> EDIT: Ahh need to l2r, noticed it was ram. I'm not 100% certain about ram, but I'm done OCing ram lol.


Great, Thanks for the suggestion. Will try 1.275 VCore. REP+


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Great, Thanks for the suggestion. Will try 1.275 VCore. REP+


Have you run memtest86+ overnight (or while you are at work) on your ram at any point? If not I would do that as soon as you get a chance. Ram problems can cause havoc when trying to oc your chip, so you want to make sure your ram is ok first. Just put your chip at default settings (no overclock) and enter all the manufacture's recommended settings (which I think you have done already), then run memtest86+ for eight hours or so.

Once you know your ram has no issues or errors, then you can be more confident in finding your chip oc. If any program closes, crashes, or freezes then it could simply mean more vCore as others have stated. What multiplier are your trying for with 1.275v?


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Have you run memtest86+ overnight (or while you are at work) on your ram at any point? If not I would do that as soon as you get a chance. Ram problems can cause havoc when trying to oc your chip, so you want to make sure your ram is ok first. Just put your chip at default settings (no overclock) and enter all the manufacture's recommended settings (which I think you have done already), then run memtest86+ for eight hours or so.
> 
> Once you know your ram has no issues or errors, then you can be more confident in finding your chip oc. If any program closes, crashes, or freezes then it could simply mean more vCore as others have stated. What multiplier are your trying for with 1.275v?


Darn.. I should of done that before I went to the office. Thank you oldman.

Sorry I don't understand what multiplier is so I can't answer your question.

What's the max vCore voltage again so I know when to stop increasing?


----------



## neofury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Darn.. I should of done that before I went to the office.
> 
> Sorry I don't understand what multiplier is so I can't answer your question.
> 
> What's the max vCore voltage again so I know when to stop increasing?


When overclocking a CPU, it will ask you for a multiplier. So for example if you were trying 4.8ghz at 1.3 vcore, your multiplier in the bios would be 48. 48 x 100 = 4800mhz.


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neofury*
> 
> When overclocking a CPU, it will ask you for a multiplier. So for example if you were trying 4.8ghz at 1.3 vcore, your multiplier in the bios would be 48. 48 x 100 = 4800mhz.


ok makes sense. I'm trying to get 45 x 100 with the 1.275 vcore.

prime95 is crashing at 1.27 vcore at around 20 minutes of testing. You think my CPU is not ment to hit 4.5 and just go for a lower clock like 4.2?


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Darn.. I should of done that before I went to the office. Thank you oldman.
> 
> Sorry I don't understand what multiplier is so I can't answer your question.
> 
> What's the max vCore voltage again so I know when to stop increasing?


Multiplier is the oc you are trying to get 45, 46, etc. You will see it written as 45 or 4.5, but they mean the same thing. With Ivy most use a BCLK of 100, so you overclock is multiplied by that. My chips are at 4.8 and 5.0 because in bios I have a multiplier of 48 for one chip and 50 for the other chip.

Pre-delid chips are limited by temps, so most people can't go much over 1.3v or 1.35v depending on their cooling. After delidding, and if you have good cooling, then you can be voltage limited. Depending on whom you ask, 1.5 to 1.55v is the max, but I recommend not going over 1.5v and you should only go over 1.4v if you have really good temps.


----------



## neofury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> ok makes sense. I'm trying to get 45 x 100 with the 1.275 vcore.
> 
> prime95 is crashing at 1.27 vcore at around 20 minutes of testing. You think my CPU is not ment to hit 4.5 and just go for a lower clock like 4.2?


Well first of all, I wouldn't overclock the ram at the same time as the CPU, that can cause a ton of issues. I would hit F5 to reset to default if I were you, then I'd go back to the OP and read the guide.

Take screenshots with your phone if you have to. Start out at multiplier 45 with a manual vcore of 1.25 imo. Then if p95 crashes bump it up and so on. If you've deviated in anyway from the guide or made a mistake in your first attempt, it could be causing your crashes.

To be honest, I find ram overclocking is a PITA and have decided to just buy good ram in the future and be done with it. So I'd say reset your settings and follow the guide, I was able to hit 4.8ghz at 1.3v manual, but every chip is different. 1.25v at 4.5ghz should be easy though. I'd even guess a lot of people can get that at 1.2v.

Then once you're satisfied and double checked that you followed the guide to a tee, save your OC profile in the bios, save your bios settings, reboot and try p95 again.

Like oldman says, make sure your ram timings/settings are identical to what it comes as. So for example if it says 9-10-9-28 1.5v 1866mhz on your ram stick, make sure that's how it's set in the bios too.

Don't try to OC ram and CPU together, make sure you're happy with your CPU OC first and then go for ram, though honestly, I'd steer clear of ram overclocking altogether, but that's just me.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Multiplier is the oc you are trying to get 45, 46, etc. You will see it written as 45 or 4.5, but they mean the same thing. With Ivy most use a BCLK of 100, so you overclock is multiplied by that. My chips are at 4.8 and 5.0 because in bios I have a multiplier of 48 for one chip and 50 for the other chip.
> 
> Pre-delid chips are limited by temps, so most people can't go much over 1.3v or 1.35v depending on their cooling. After delidding, and if you have good cooling, then you can be voltage limited. Depending on whom you ask, 1.5 to 1.55v is the max, but I recommend not going over 1.5v and you should only go over 1.4v if you have really good temps.


Well said. Me for example, I hit my thermal wall around 1.3v with high end air cooling, my temps were reaching 88c, so I knew 4.9 and 5.0ghz would've been impossible without a delid. Other people can handle higher volts than I could and some can't, all chips aren't created equally, it's luck of the draw. That having been said, I seriously think you should reset your bios and start all over. You'll probably see the best results if you follow the guide to a tee.


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Multiplier is the oc you are trying to get 45, 46, etc. You will see it written as 45 or 4.5, but they mean the same thing. With Ivy most use a BCLK of 100, so you overclock is multiplied by that. My chips are at 4.8 and 5.0 because in bios I have a multiplier of 48 for one chip and 50 for the other chip.
> 
> Pre-delid chips are limited by temps, so most people can't go much over 1.3v or 1.35v depending on their cooling. After delidding, and if you have good cooling, then you can be voltage limited. Depending on whom you ask, 1.5 to 1.55v is the max, but I recommend not going over 1.5v and you should only go over 1.4v if you have really good temps.


I've had my computer for about 2 months, first build and always had a console. Thought I'd try PC gaming and almost went the Alienware route. I never thought I'd be doing all this overclocking, water cooling GPU. CPU water cooled by H100i (100% load temp 66*C on the 2nd highest temp)

I'm not sure about de-lidding, I had the hardest time convincing myself to build a computer or take apart the GPU and doing a customer water cooling.

Here's a picture of my setup so you can put a face on the computer you guys are helping to OC.


----------



## neofury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> I've had my computer for about 2 months, first build and always had a console. Thought I'd try PC gaming and almost went the Alienware route. I never thought I'd be doing all this overclocking, water cooling GPU. CPU water cooled by H100i (100% load temp 66*C on the 2nd highest temp)
> 
> Here's a picture of my setup so you can put a face on the computer you guys are helping to OC.


Nice, so for your first build you got a custom loop with an EVGA waterblock? That's nice man.

Is your h100i giving you 66c load temp at stock CPU clock?


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> I've had my computer for about 2 months, first build and always had a console. Thought I'd try PC gaming and almost went the Alienware route. I never thought I'd be doing all this overclocking, water cooling GPU. CPU water cooled by H100i (100% load temp 66*C on the 2nd highest temp)
> 
> I'm not sure about de-lidding, I had the hardest time convincing myself to build a computer or take apart the GPU and doing a customer water cooling.


Not sure what "second highest temps mean", when we talk about chip temps we always refer to the maximum temp reached of our hottest core temp - some software shows that as the "Package" temp.

There is a large range of what is needed for 4.5, some chips can do it at 1.15v and some need 1.35v. Anything below 1.3v would be considered fine.

Personally I would go back to F5 defaults, then manually enter the ram timings, voltage, and speed that are the recommended settings from the manufacturer. Then run memtest86+ overnight. Assuming you have no errors then go back to the guide here and triple check that every setting matches perfectly (except your ram settings which are individual to you).

That is nice rig, by the way, water cooling is great.


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neofury*
> 
> Nice, so for your first build you got a custom loop with an EVGA waterblock? That's nice man.
> 
> Is your h100i giving you 66c load temp at stock CPU clock?


Well here's how it looked when I was done with the build. GPU was on air for awhile.


CPU temp was at 66*C on 4.5ghz OC with 100% load. That was when I was doing stress testing last night.

Oldman, 2nd highest temp, I got that from linustech on youtube LOL. okay, I'll make sure to use the highest temp. I agree, water cooling brings nice temps (especially living in Arizona) and for asthetics.

So to help me understand, programs crashing means undervoltage to the vcore and need to go higher. And or could be a bad memory.


----------



## neofury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Well here's how it looked when I was done with the build. GPU was on air for awhile.
> 
> 
> CPU temp was at 66*C on 4.5ghz OC with 100% load. That was when I was doing stress testing last night.
> 
> Oldman, 2nd highest temp, I got that from linustech on youtube LOL. okay, I'll make sure to use the highest temp. I agree, water cooling brings nice temps (especially living in Arizona) and for asthetics.
> 
> So to help me understand, programs crashing means undervoltage to the vcore and need to go higher. And or could be a bad memory.


It could be any number of things, in the original post there's actually a BSOD list. Typically if you follow the guide and don't overclock your memory etc, it will be the CPU telling you it needs more vcore. Problem is that once you start trying to overclock ram it can be any number of things.


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neofury*
> 
> It could be any number of things, in the original post there's actually a BSOD list. Typically if you follow the guide and don't overclock your memory etc, it will be the CPU telling you it needs more vcore. Problem is that once you start trying to overclock ram it can be any number of things.


Uhm.. Soo many variables







but will try oldmans suggestion tomorrow morning when I head of to the office. And will try increasing the vCore to 1.275 when I get home this evening.

CPU Tempe correction: CPU reached 72*C on the hottest core.

Will blue sceens prematurely degrade the computer?


----------



## alancsalt

Not in and of themselves. Volts and temps mean more there. What blue screens can do on occasions is corrupt disk data, so keep an image so you can restore it to uncorrupted state if that happens.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I would try to keep increasing vcore till 1.3v
If it is still failing, then go to stock bios, set your ram parameters, and run prime on stock.
As old man said. If that also fails, then you got a hardware problem. Ie.ram


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I would try to keep increasing vcore till 1.3v
> If it is still failing, then go to stock bios, set your ram parameters, and run prime on stock.
> As old man said. If that also fails, then you got a hardware problem. Ie.ram


Okay, will mess around with the vCore when I get home and see if I at least past 20 minutes of prime95.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Try and also look where it fails. At what type of fft.
Also ensure you got the latest prime version, and have the two options ticked in the advanced options (as shown in the OP)


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Try and also look where it fails. At what type of fft.
> Also ensure you got the latest prime version, and have the two options ticked in the advanced options (as shown in the OP)


Okay, will take a look at what point the the prime95 test just crashes. What is FFT? What's the lastest prime95 version is out? Correction on the prime95 failing, i ment crashing.

Yes sir, made sure the 2 optins were ticked. Just to make sure I got the memory test correction correct. If it shows 14500 memory availalbe, I enter in 14000 correct?

Again, thanks guys/gals for putting up with me and helping out. This experience was like water cooling. ahahah.. Had soo many questions.


----------



## gdubc

I would try at 13000 for memory. That should be closer to 90% of ram usage. It will show under the performance tab of task manager and you can see the usage as you run prime.


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> I would try at 13000 for memory. That should be closer to 90% of ram usage. It will show under the performance tab of task manager and you can see the usage as you run prime.


Ahh great 90% I think I missed that when wifey was talking to me. Thak you for the clarification. REP+


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I don't know what fft stands for I fact, but basically, depending on the size of the fft, you'll be able to see what was the cause. Ie. Ram or CPU. It isn't a guaranteed pointer, but it helps understanding what it COULD BE.
As for the latest prime, just the latest off their website , and as for memory usage, 13k is good as pointed out above


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I don't know what fft stands for I fact, but basically, depending on the size of the fft, you'll be able to see what was the cause. Ie. Ram or CPU. It isn't a guaranteed pointer, but it helps understanding what it COULD BE.
> As for the latest prime, just the latest off their website , and as for memory usage, 13k is good as pointed out above


Thanks for verfiying the information. Should I also reverse the left rear 140 fan to intake air to the DRAM/mobo so it can be at least cooled? I noticed the mobo temp reach 60*C when I was running Prime95.


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Thanks for verfiying the information. Should I also reverse the left rear 140 fan to intake air to the DRAM/mobo so it can be at least cooled? I noticed the mobo temp reach 60*C when I was running Prime95.


If you want to rule out ram as instability factor download and run superpi32m. If ram is at fault it will show with incomplete calculation. It is what most people use to comfirm ram stability, oc'd or stock, btw.I highly doubt a dram command rate of 1t with stock timings are to blame.


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> If you want to rule out ram as instability factor download and run superpi32m. If ram is at fault it will show with incomplete calculation. It is what most people use to comfirm ram stability, oc'd or stock, btw.I highly doubt a dram command rate of 1t with stock timings are to blame.


On default it was on channel 1 but changed it to 2. Should I change it back to 1?


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> On default it was on channel 1 but changed it to 2. Should I change it back to 1?


Leave it a 2, one is faster but two is likely easier to stay stable so you don't have to worry about it.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Check your ram manufacturer spec sheet for that.


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> On default it was on channel 1 but changed it to 2. Should I change it back to 1?


Use superpi32m to verify that ram is the source of instability. This will put that possibility to rest. First order of business is finding or eliminating sources of instability.


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Check your ram manufacturer spec sheet for that.


Uhm???.. Doesn't show the channel. Just 9-9-9-24 nothing about 1 or 2.

So the channel, am I suppose to put a T next to the 2 like this 9-9-9-24-2T?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

What ram is it?
I'm sure you can find it on the website or on the ram itself.


----------



## CodyF86

.


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> What ram is it?
> 
> I'm sure you can find it on the website or on the ram itself.


Its a corsair dom 8x8 1600hz


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Its a corsair dom 8x8 1600hz


Looking at your rig info - You have them at 1633mhz??


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Send me a link to the ram that you have. I'm pretty sure those run at 2n


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Send me a link to the ram that you have. I'm pretty sure those run at 2n


Here's the link

http://www.corsair.com/us/catalogsearch/result/?q=CMD16GX3M2A1600C9

http://www.amazon.com/Corsair-Dominator-Platinum-Desktop-CMD16GX3M2A1600C9/dp/B007Z1CVJA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1372811279&sr=8-1&keywords=corsair+dominator+platinum

Ran prime95 again and got a BSOD 124 at vCore 1.28. Should I increase or decrease vCore?


----------



## neofury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Here's the link
> 
> http://www.corsair.com/us/catalogsearch/result/?q=CMD16GX3M2A1600C9
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Corsair-Dominator-Platinum-Desktop-CMD16GX3M2A1600C9/dp/B007Z1CVJA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1372811279&sr=8-1&keywords=corsair+dominator+platinum
> 
> Ran prime95 again and got a BSOD 124 at vCore 1.28. Should I increase or decrease vCore?


I got a lot of those when I actually needed to reduce vcore, but I can't speak for your chip, if I recall correctly it could mean either. One thing you can try is dropping to 1.25 and see if suddenly you get 001 or are fine suddenly. Then if you get the raise vcore error you know between 1.25 and 1.28 might work. I have had to lower it before oddly, I never thought that would be necessary but apparently too much and too little is a fine line.


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neofury*
> 
> I got a lot of those when I actually needed to reduce vcore, but I can't speak for your chip, if I recall correctly it could mean either. One thing you can try is dropping to 1.25 and see if suddenly you get 001 or are fine suddenly. Then if you get the raise vcore error you know between 1.25 and 1.28 might work. I have had to lower it before oddly, I never thought that would be necessary but apparently too much and too little is a fine line.


I tried VC1.25 but prime95 stopped running after 15 minutes.

Jus to make sure everything is ok, ran stock prime for half an hour and it was ok.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Here's the link
> 
> http://www.corsair.com/us/catalogsearch/result/?q=CMD16GX3M2A1600C9
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Corsair-Dominator-Platinum-Desktop-CMD16GX3M2A1600C9/dp/B007Z1CVJA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1372811279&sr=8-1&keywords=corsair+dominator+platinum
> 
> Ran prime95 again and got a BSOD 124 at vCore 1.28. Should I increase or decrease vCore?


Seems to be 2N command rate.
As for the vcore - increase.
You can have more vcore than you need, and that won't affect your OC, if anything you'll just be supplied with more volts/temps than needed.

Also BSOD 124 is more vcore needed


----------



## neofury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Seems to be 2N command rate.
> As for the vcore - increase.
> You can have more vcore than you need, and that won't affect your OC, if anything you'll just be supplied with more volts/temps than needed.
> 
> Also BSOD 124 is more vcore needed


In the OP it does say it could be reduce vcore, this is why I figured that might be the case.


----------



## paradoxum

Quick question, and I know it will vary by chip, but what would be a standard / OK vcore for 4.8Ghz with i7 3770k Ivy? Just to get an idea where I should start or aim for, and adjust accordingly.

Thanks


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paradoxum*
> 
> Quick question, and I know it will vary by chip, but what would be a standard / OK vcore for 4.8Ghz with i7 3770k Ivy? Just to get an idea where I should start or aim for, and adjust accordingly.
> 
> Thanks


My estimate for an average chip would be 1.43v, so basically the 1.4-1.45 range. If you know where you are stable at a lower multiplier, you can estimate by adding another .06v for each multiplier higher. However, as you know chips vary wildly, and all hit a wall at different places.


----------



## neofury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> My estimate for an average chip would be 1.43v, so basically the 1.4-1.45 range. If you know where you are stable at a lower multiplier, you can estimate by adding another .06v for each multiplier higher. However, as you know chips vary wildly, and all hit a wall at different places.


Mine was great until going past 4.8ghz. Had 1.3v for 4.8ghz stable. Needed 1.45v for 5ghz. I guess I was hoping for 1.4v.


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neofury*
> 
> In the OP it does say it could be reduce vcore, this is why I figured that might be the case.


Was worth a try. Well, I'm going to put OC'ing on hold for now, temps getting a little hot. I will need to re-apply TIM or when I go full custom water cooling. De-lidding is not in my territory, I do tend to break things.

Thanks for all the help..


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Try going to stock and testing. If you get problems then it isn't a oc problem but a hardware problem


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Try going to stock and testing. If you get problems then it isn't a oc problem but a hardware problem


Yes sir, changed it back to stock and had no issues stress testing for about 3 hours. Max temp at stock was 73C but when OC'ing was going in the 80-90's


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Go for 24hrs on stock.
Make sure you input your ram settings.


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Yes sir, changed it back to stock and had no issues stress testing for about 3 hours. Max temp at stock was 73C but when OC'ing was going in the 80-90's


Make sure you mounted the water block flat on chip, not canted as 73c is way hot for a stock 3770 with H100i , unless your ambient temps are way high my guess you should be at around 55c at stock speeds .


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> Make sure you mounted the water block flat on chip, not canted as 73c is way hot for a stock 3770 with H100i , unless your ambient temps are way high my guess you should be at around 55c at stock speeds .


You could be right, my CPU probably doesn't like the TIM straight down the middle. I'm going to try a pea size TIM this time.


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> You could be right, my CPU probably doesn't like the TIM straight down the middle. I'm going to try a pea size TIM this time.


I know Intel recommends the line method to get coverage over all the cores. I use the line method but I have never tried the pea method so I have nothing to compare to..Let me know if you get better tempo with pea method and maybe I will try it..


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I did a mini line method


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> Make sure you mounted the water block flat on chip, not canted as 73c is way hot for a stock 3770 with H100i , unless your ambient temps are way high my guess you should be at around 55c at stock speeds .


My idle temps is at 30C so I figured it was okay. But will re-apply TIM just to be sure.

I will let you know my results TOPGUN.


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> My idle temps is at 30C so I figured it was okay. But will re-apply TIM just to be sure.
> 
> I will let you know my results TOPGUN.


when you remove the block, try and loosen each corner very little at time so you get a good fingerfrint of old TIM , this way can can judge what you did wrong or right .

Just to give idea on temps , here with ambient of 25c they getting low 50's at stock speeds (3770) .

http://www.hardocp.com/article/2013/06/13/nzxt_kraken_x40_x60_sealed_liquid_cpu_cooler_review/4#.UdSrqfQ__0M


----------



## gdubc

After starting 3.5 days ago at 4.2 on my 3770k,I am now at 4.5 with 1.295 vcore with 88°c 18 hrs prime stable. I swithed to +.045 offset and we will see how that goes.


----------



## paradoxum

Alright, I am stable at 1.41v with +0.110 offset / 4.8Ghz

when stressing in P95 it goes to 80-85c, playing games 71c (gpu and motherboard are watercooled in the same loop)

I think these temps are high so i'm going to drain my loop and rearrange some fans on my radiators and also re-seat the CPU block with as little paste as possible. I don't think i'm going to de-lid either because I too tend to break things.. anyone know a good video guide or picture that shows how much TIM should be on my specific cpu? I think I probably put too much on every time which can cause problems?

anyway thanks.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paradoxum*
> 
> Alright, I am stable at 1.41v with +0.110 offset / 4.8Ghz
> 
> when stressing in P95 it goes to 80-85c, playing games 71c (gpu and motherboard are watercooled in the same loop)
> 
> I think these temps are high so i'm going to drain my loop and rearrange some fans on my radiators and also re-seat the CPU block with as little paste as possible. I don't think i'm going to de-lid either because I too tend to break things.. anyone know a good video guide or picture that shows how much TIM should be on my specific cpu? I think I probably put too much on every time which can cause problems?
> 
> anyway thanks.


I don't know how much rad space you have, or your room temps, but 85c in Prime95 at 4.8 and 1.41v is pretty darn good for non-delidded chip. On my chip with good temps pre-delid I was hitting 88c at only 4.6 and 1.35v with an H100i and the case open.

Applying just the right amount of TIM is as much art as science. People use a thin line, two thin lines, a single small blob, a few dots, and the spread method. There are those who will swear by each method, even though they are all different. Personally I like the thin vertical line or one small blob in the middle when using standard TIM.

It can take a few hours of testing to find the right application method and amount that works best for your rig. No two IHS are the same, and most coolers vary a little, so there is no perfect amount for every setup. Testing is your best friend in this instance. I would try slightly different amounts, test temps, then carefully take off the cooler and check the TIM fingerprint on both surfaces. You want to see a nice even spread with not too much or too little.


----------



## paradoxum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> I don't know how much rad space you have, or your room temps, but 85c in Prime95 at 4.8 and 1.41v is pretty darn good for non-delidded chip. On my chip with good temps pre-delid I was hitting 88c at only 4.6 and 1.35v with an H100i and the case open.
> 
> Applying just the right amount of TIM is as much art as science. People use a thin line, two thin lines, a single small blob, a few dots, and the spread method. There are those who will swear by each method, even though they are all different. Personally I like the thin vertical line or one small blob in the middle when using standard TIM.
> 
> It can take a few hours of testing to find the right application method and amount that works best for your rig. No two IHS are the same, and most coolers vary a little, so there is no perfect amount for every setup. Testing is your best friend in this instance. I would try slightly different amounts, test temps, then carefully take off the cooler and check the TIM fingerprint on both surfaces. You want to see a nice even spread with not too much or too little.


I have 3 radiators, a single, double and triple (triple is in the roof with 3x slipstreams on each side in push/pull, the double has 2 in push and the single in the front bays has one fan in pull. don't remember the exact types off the top of my head but they're XSPC rads.

http://i.imgur.com/7j1Nr.jpg

http://i.imgur.com/lqBPbh.jpg


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> I don't know how much rad space you have, or your room temps, but 85c in Prime95 at 4.8 and 1.41v is pretty darn good for non-delidded chip. On my chip with good temps pre-delid I was hitting 88c at only 4.6 and 1.35v with an H100i and the case open.
> 
> Applying just the right amount of TIM is as much art as science. People use a thin line, two thin lines, a single small blob, a few dots, and the spread method. There are those who will swear by each method, even though they are all different. Personally I like the thin vertical line or one small blob in the middle when using standard TIM.
> 
> It can take a few hours of testing to find the right application method and amount that works best for your rig. No two IHS are the same, and most coolers vary a little, so there is no perfect amount for every setup. Testing is your best friend in this instance. I would try slightly different amounts, test temps, then carefully take off the cooler and check the TIM fingerprint on both surfaces. You want to see a nice even spread with not too much or too little.


I was thinking same thing , those temps look very good for voltage and speed .
Yes paradoxum has heavy water cooled system but with that IHS I don't think he is getting the full affect of it till you delid chip .


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Ok, finally got the ball rolling. Been running over an hour. 4.5hz at Vcore 1.27, max temp 87C.

Shod i stop at 3 hours if it makes it to that point?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

No you should go till 24hrs


----------



## neofury

I'd say 12 is fine tbh. But for extreme stability 24hr of that would be necessary. I haven't ever had any crashes after having done 12 tho.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I had crashes after 24hrs even. So up to you. The longer you test, the more stability you gain


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Man.. Only made it to 4 hours at 4.5mhz, 1.27 vcore. I went all the way up to 1.35 from 1.27 and all bsod.

If it bsod's 00000125 in a couple of minutes, does that mean to increase?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

As I said, test on stock for 24hrs....


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Got it, will do.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Don't forget to input those ram parameters in the bios: speed, timing and voltage. Leave everything else at stock


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Don't forget to input those ram parameters in the bios: speed, timing and voltage. Leave everything else at stock


This is not good, it's been running over 12 hrs. I was hoping its the DRAM that is not overclockable. Stock CPU and speed time 9-9-9-24-2 and 1.55 Voltage. It's looking more like the 3770k is not overclockable.


----------



## neofury

What voltages/ghz have you tried? You did follow the guide to a tee right? I just want to see what voltages you've tried with each overclock to get a better idea, temps as well if you have them.

And you did enable Ultra LLC?


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neofury*
> 
> What voltages/ghz have you tried? You did follow the guide to a tee right? I just want to see what voltages you've tried with each overclock to get a better idea, temps as well if you have them.
> 
> And you did enable Ultra LLC?


Been trying to get 4.5ghz stable.

Volts tried:
1.20 - 1.30 vCore - 1.27 was the only one that ran over an hour. The rest was like 15 minutes average. The higher I went like 1.30 it would BSOD right away.

No, I haven't tried ultra LLC yet. I have it set to high LLC, the idle volts is at 1.272, So I figured a higher LLC is going to overshoot my vCore of 1.27? On load the volts drops to 1.224 on high LLC. Do I have it wrong, should I be at load trying to get as close to 1.27 vCore???

I do find it that my vCore at 1.27, LLC on high is the most stable, fails Prime95 at around 4-5 hours. Other voltages just doesn't last. You think it could be the LLC being low?

I thought 1.25 vcore was going to work but a worker failed on prime95


----------



## neofury

For starters I would use Ultra LLC. Before I did that I had tons of issues/crashes, after I started using it I had no problems. Secondly I would reset all my settings (if I were you) and redo the guide from scratch following every instruction 100%. Make sure your ram timings and volts are set to their specification.


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neofury*
> 
> For starters I would use Ultra LLC. Before I did that I had tons of issues/crashes, after I started using it I had no problems. Secondly I would reset all my settings (if I were you) and redo the guide from scratch following every instruction 100%. Make sure your ram timings and volts are set to their specification.


So I finished testing the DRAM at 9-9-9-24-2 at 1.55 volts. No problems running for 12 hours.

I'll start over again and this time at Ultra high LLC.


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neofury*
> 
> For starters I would use Ultra LLC. Before I did that I had tons of issues/crashes, after I started using it I had no problems. Secondly I would reset all my settings (if I were you) and redo the guide from scratch following every instruction 100%. Make sure your ram timings and volts are set to their specification.


So I finished testing the DRAM at 9-9-9-24-2 at 1.55 volts and stock CPU. No problems running Prime95 for 12 hours.

I'll start over again and this time at Ultra high LLC.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Well it's not that it can't be oced, just that you got a bad chip.


----------



## neofury

Exactly, but I can't stress this enough, follow the guide 100% or you're just setting yourself up to be disappointed. Not having Ultra LLC imo is a deal breaker, what else did you do differently than the guide, just out of curiousity. Once you find you're stable at a certain setting, only then should you try differing from the guide imo. Lowering LLC is possible, just saying try lowering it AFTER you find a stable OC, not before.

I have no doubt you'll be able to get a stable 4.5ghz but it starts with the guide







Good luck.


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neofury*
> 
> Exactly, but I can't stress this enough, follow the guide 100% or you're just setting yourself up to be disappointed. Not having Ultra LLC imo is a deal breaker, what else did you do differently than the guide, just out of curiousity. Once you find you're stable at a certain setting, only then should you try differing from the guide imo. Lowering LLC is possible, just saying try lowering it AFTER you find a stable OC, not before.
> 
> I have no doubt you'll be able to get a stable 4.5ghz but it starts with the guide
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck.


Alright, I guess i was confused with the LLC guide. That was the only setting that I changed from the guide. Well, still have hope. REP+

What if I set it to Ultra LLC and my vcore bios setting is at 1.27. Then on CPU-Z it shows a volt of 1.28 at idle, will that be okay?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Literally copy and paste every setting from the guide, apart from ram settings and PLL.
I can't quite comprehend why people choose to ignore the guide.
Ultra llc + 1.27v - go
And yes, if you watched my video you'll see mine overshoots by that much too...


----------



## neofury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Alright, I guess i was confused with the LLC guide. That was the only setting that I changed from the guide. Well, still have hope. REP+
> 
> What if I set it to Ultra LLC and my vcore bios setting is at 1.27. Then on CPU-Z it shows a volt of 1.28 volts at idle, will that be okay?


You'll be fine, but I would at that point switch to offset. I'm running 1.45v offset (.27) 24hr at the moment and no signs of issues or degradation. Not saying it won't happen mind you, but I haven't had to up vcore yet or anything. If it suddenly happens after a few months I'd probably just drop back down to 4.8ghz or even buy a new upgrade. (Offset idles me at 1.,144v)

But I've been OC'ing this thing since around May 15th on CPU and GPU slowly going up and upgrading cooling as I go.

Seen no issues so far. When I move up I usually choose a somewhat arbitrary voltage number based on what my current stable voltage is, and I take it from there. Once you hash out the settings 100% you're going to see man, you'll be fine. It's a little bit weird at first but once you've got it, you've got it.

I was very new to OC'ing CPU's when I first read this guide. So say I had 1.2v stable 12hr with safe temps for 4.5ghz, for 4.6ghz I try 1.22v and play around until I found the exact moment I lowered it too much or too high. (by the 0.005 up.down, maybe even 0.01 if it crashed quickly)

Before this guide though I read some "other" places and I couldn't accomplish jack, thought I had a bad chip. Sound familiar to you?









So just double check everything in the guide to be certain 1 setting can be a difference maker. My chip is actually pretty good and yours might be too.









And yes like mentioned by Totally Dubbed overshoot is fine, that's what probably keeps you the most stable. It adds voltage when needed. At 5ghz its going to be a bit more scary but for 1.2 to 1.4ish it's fine. Use it to your advantage.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Please don't move to offset until you're stable on manual.
There's no rush, and ocing via offset can take weeks more.
The hardest part of ocing, using a guide like this one, is patience and persistence


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Literally copy and paste every setting from the guide, apart from ram settings and PLL.
> I can't quite comprehend why people choose to ignore the guide.
> Ultra llc + 1.27v - go
> And yes, if you watched my video you'll see mine overshoots by that much too...


Ahahah, my fault. I misunderstood the video regarding the explaination of the LLC. Hopefully it works this time around. The way I took it was that the BIOS volt should be close to the volts on CPU-Z on idle.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

No I specifically showed on the video, my cpuz reading whilst running prime


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Check out my volt on CPU-Z underload. This is on high LLC.


----------



## neofury

What kind of cooling do you have?


----------



## Edkiefer

he running H100i


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> he running H100i


Yup, the H100i


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Please don't move to offset until you're stable on manual.
> There's no rush, and ocing via offset can take weeks more.
> The hardest part of ocing, using a guide like this one, is patience and persistence


The one thing the guide doesn't give is learned knowledge of overclocking. It's a great copy and paste guide, but If you don't understand the basic function of the settings and what effect it will have, some are going to be lost. It might be a good idea to sticky or add some links to general information on how the cpu functions and works with other hardware to assist people new to overclocking. Just a suggestion.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> The one thing the guide doesn't give is learned knowledge of overclocking. It's a great copy and paste guide, but those chips that don't fall into the parameters, will give novices fits. If you don't understand the basic function of the settings and what effect it will have, some are going to be lost. It might be a good idea to sticky or add some links to general information on how the cpu functions and works with other hardware to assist people new to overclocking. Just a suggestion.


Having read many, many pages of this thread, I am not sure what you mean exactly. You would have to link the post where someone had a chip that is somehow different than others where the guide didn't help.

Most of the problem come from people not following the guide. If however, people want to learn much more advanced settings that their mobo allows, that is beyond the scope of a guide such as this. I had zero problems following the guide to oc three Ivy chips.


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Prime95 has been running for an hour now. Hav to go to church, hopefuly its stil running wen i get home.


----------



## Chunin

If you want to use lower LLC and want to see a 1.27V while under load youd have to compensate with higher BIOS voltage as you can clearly see the vdroop is making your stress voltage be lower by 0.04V than what you put in the BIOS. So either set it to 1.31-2V or just change the LLC to Ultra High like everyone else, set the voltage to 1.27-8V and test it then. Its not the idle voltage that matters so i dont really know why you want your idle voltage at 1.27V, it fails because your stress voltage is so low.


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Lets go... Currently at 5 hours with prime95. 5 hours is my record soo far.

Update, 6 hours of prime95


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Having read many, many pages of this thread, I am not sure what you mean exactly. You would have to link the post where someone had a chip that is somehow different than others where the guide didn't help.
> 
> Most of the problem come from people not following the guide. If however, people want to learn much more advanced settings that their mobo allows, that is beyond the scope of a guide such as this. I had zero problems following the guide to oc three Ivy chips.


I see where you were confused. Sorry was quite tired and got some words mixed . Edited. I was trying to get at the hardware working together properly. If you don't understand how the components work together and how to test them, you could have faulty ram or graphics and blaming cpu oc. Learned knowledge is the experience of trial and error and learning working parameters of cpu and other hardware. I'm not knocking the guide by any means. But, there's a big difference between punching in settings someone else came up with and overclocking a cpu without a recipe.

Give a man a fish, and you feed him for a day; show him how to catch fish, and you feed him for a lifetime.


----------



## Edkiefer

Thats why you should run tests on stock config , make sure system is stable and then OC one thing at a time .
When OC CPU have ram set to stock or what manufacture values say. Once you find stable speeds you can then move to ram, graphic etc .
Same goes for graphics OC core first then just ram so you get baseline on each then try both to get best depending on card type an usage .


----------



## neofury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Lets go... Currently at 5 hours with prime95. 5 hours is my record soo far.
> 
> Update, 6 hours of prime95


Congrats on finally getting it going without a crash. Even if it crashes at 10hr now, you're still closer than before and can bump up the voltage a tiny bit.

If it doesn't crash after 12hr, you can try lowering the voltage and if it still doesn't crash rinse repeat until it does. Once it does, go back to the lowest voltage you had stable 12hr, save the profile of your OC in the bios as 45p95man12hr, then figure out your offset using the guide, switch to offset mode, plug in the offset number boot up and test for 12hr again, if it's good, save it on your OC profile as 45p95offset12hr.

It's always good to have a stable profile to revert back to.

So was it the LLC or was another setting different?

Was I right that 1.28 was too high and you went for a lower vcore like 1.2~ + ultra LLC? I don't know why but my chip is the same, there's a window where I can boot up but sometimes if it's too high for the clock I get BSOD.


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neofury*
> 
> Congrats on finally getting it going without a crash. Even if it crashes at 10hr now, you're still closer than before and can bump up the voltage a tiny bit.
> 
> If it doesn't crash after 12hr, you can try lowering the voltage and if it still doesn't crash rinse repeat until it does. Once it does, go back to the lowest voltage you had stable 12hr, save the profile of your OC in the bios as 45p95man12hr, then figure out your offset using the guide, switch to offset mode, plug in the offset number boot up and test for 12hr again, if it's good, save it on your OC profile as 45p95offset12hr.
> 
> It's always good to have a stable profile to revert back to.
> 
> So was it the LLC or was another setting different?


Thank you and thanks for the help. So far so gud.. 7 hours and counting. Changd the LLC to ultra high and had to chang the vCore to 1.24. Crashed at 1.22, 1.225, 1.25 and 1.27

Update 7 hours


----------



## gdubc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neofury*
> 
> I don't know why but my chip is the same, there's a window where I can boot up but sometimes if it's too high for the clock I get BSOD.


I have found this as well. Totallydubbed said you cant get too much vcore but mine is the same. Just playing around trying to hit a 48 multiplier I would crash and then up the volts. Then run a little longer and crash. Up the volts and get a little further again. Then I would hit this point where more vcore caused me to crash even faster. Makes me think I wont be getting much higher than 4.5 on mine.


----------



## neofury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> I have found this as well. Totallydubbed said you cant get too much vcore but mine is the same. Just playing around trying to hit a 48 multiplier I would crash and then up the volts. Then run a little longer and crash. Up the volts and get a little further again. Then I would hit this point where more vcore caused me to crash even faster. Makes me think I wont be getting much higher than 4.5 on mine.


What errors were in the BSOD? I've found with my chip sometimes too much crashes me and a lower offset works. At times I've overestimated what I had need and when I tried lower voltage I was able to become stable. Seems it's pretty rare though, but the BSOD list for the error I was getting did mention it could mean lower voltage, and most of the time when I got that error, it was right.


----------



## gdubc

It was the 0x124 error for me as well. Thats what started making me question just adding vcore to solve the problem. The problem is that I was increasing only by .005 at a time on manual voltage not even messing with offset voltage yet.
When I got stable with a 45 multiplier and switched to offset I had to use a notch higher offset than what my figured amount was in order to get stable.


----------



## neofury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> It was the 0x124 error for me as well. Thats what started making me question just adding vcore to solve the problem. The problem is that I was increasing only by .005 at a time on manual voltage not even messing with offset voltage yet.
> When I got stable with a 45 multiplier and switched to offset I had to use a notch higher offset than what my figured amount was in order to get stable.


That's fine actually. I had that problem when switching to offset too.Just keep at it and try going up by 100mhz each time you try to bump it up, and of course don't bump it if you're closing in on 90c. My chip scaled well early on but then required a huge bump to go from 4.8 to 5.0 Just take it easy like you have bumping it up slowly, though you could probably try 0.05 bump to go to 4.6 and be pretty close to what you need imo. Depending on what BSOD you get, move the voltage up or down.

4.5ghz is still nice though. I had to delid to get above 4.8.


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Wow.. What a bummer, X124 around 10 hours


----------



## Totally Dubbed

You're getting closer. Also check for whea errors in event viewer too


----------



## neofury

Anyone have any opinions on this board:

http://www.ncix.ca/products/?sku=72922

I need a new board /walkofshame


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neofury*
> 
> Anyone have any opinions on this board:
> 
> http://www.ncix.ca/products/?sku=72922
> 
> I need a new board /walkofshame


I would try to fix it first, just be very careful:
http://www.overclock.net/t/336090/howto-fix-bent-lga-socket-pins

As to the MVF mobo, I have two and can't say anything bad about them.


----------



## sdmf74

Love my MVF, it overclocks great


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Do you guys think its having AI Suite 2 installed is causing the instability overclocking?


----------



## Chunin

No. I have most of the package that comes with AI Suite 2 installed and i never had any problems with it other than internet issues caused by one thing that i had to remove, forgot what its name was.


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunin*
> 
> No. I have most of the package that comes with AI Suite 2 installed and i never had any problems with it other than internet issues caused by one thing that i had to remove, forgot what its name was.


Thanks for chiming in. REP+

Maybe I'll test my DRAM again.


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunin*
> 
> No. I have most of the package that comes with AI Suite 2 installed and i never had any problems with it other than internet issues caused by one thing that i had to remove, forgot what its name was.


Network iControl ?

I saw a lot of reports on Google with this running seems it slows down connection from what I remembered .
I remember them just disabling it .

Here one link , I didn't install Asus Suite so don't know but looks bad for that one .

http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/312236-30-beware-asus-network-icontrol-kill-upload-speeds


----------



## Chunin

Yea, that. It took me several days to figure it out...


----------



## WiLd FyeR

For the MVE mobo, you guys think I should try to connecting the additional 4 pin power to the mobo? Will that will help Overclocking?


----------



## neofury

Actually my AI suite kept overriding my overclocks from the BIOS even after I would set them the same repeatedly, so I uninstalled it and just kept FanXpert 2.

Was having no issues prior to that and it just started happening.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> For the MVE mobo, you guys think I should try to connecting the additional 4 pin power to the mobo? Will that will help Overclocking?


I have read different views on that, but the bottom line was I am not sure anyone actually confirmed it helped. No harm in trying it though.

Can you refresh my memory, where exactly are you in the process? You followed the guide with every setting including Ultra High LLC correct? What have voltages and oc have you tried so far?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I would uninstall ai suite, to be safe.
It's a horrible program that actually leaves software residue, illegally


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> I have read different views on that, but the bottom line was I am not sure anyone actually confirmed it helped. No harm in trying it though.
> 
> Can you refresh my memory, where exactly are you in the process? You followed the guide with every setting including Ultra High LLC correct? What have voltages and oc have you tried so far?


OC progress:

*4.5mhz*
1.24 vCore = BSOD X124 at 2 minutes
1.23 vCore = BSOD X124 at 7 hours
1.22 cCore = BSOD x124 at 1 hour
1.225 vCore = Currently running at 1:21 minutes


----------



## Totally Dubbed

You're lowering your voltage....?


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> You're lowering your voltage....?


Yes, thought it was a quick BSOD on vCore 1.25 so thought I'd go down.

1.27 vCore = BSOD x124 at 1 second
1.26 vCore= BSOD x124 at 14 minutes
1.25 vCore = BSOD x124 at 14 minutes
1.24 vCore = BSOD X124 at 2 minutes
*1.235 vCore = Last run, Pending*
1.23 vCore = BSOD X124 at 7 hours
1.225 vCore = BSOD x124 at 6 hours
1.22 cCore = BSOD x124 at 1 hour
1.21 vCore = *BSOD X50* - *Does that confirm the RAM is bad?*
1.20 vCore = BSOD X124 14 minutes


----------



## Edkiefer

Have you tried anything near 1.3v , I would give that a shot just as test case .
Looking at your data even if you found a voltage 1.237 (I just made that up) that ran stable or I should say passed prime95 x hrs I would be very leery of it as any delta of voltage running may cause a issue from your data points .

Maybe back down to 4.4 and see if it is stable over wider range of voltages .

Thats just my opinion .


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Yes, thought it was a quick BSOD on vCore 1.25 so thought I'd go down.
> 
> 1.27 vCore = BSOD x124 at 1 second
> 1.26 vCore= BSOD x124 at 14 minutes
> 1.25 vCore = BSOD x124 at 14 minutes
> 1.24 vCore = BSOD X124 at 2 minutes
> *1.235 vCore = Last run, Pending*
> 1.23 vCore = BSOD X124 at 7 hours
> 1.225 vCore = BSOD x124 at 6 hours
> 1.22 cCore = BSOD x124 at 1 hour
> 1.21 vCore = *BSOD X50* - *Does that confirm the RAM is bad?*
> 1.20 vCore = BSOD X124 14 minutes


Have you done memtest86+ for 8+ hours, and Prime95 for 12+ hours with your chip at F5 defaults (no chip oc at all), and the ram set to the manufacturer's recommended speed, timings, and voltage?

If you have not, do both, if you have then you should try to increase vCore, and see what happens. There are plenty of chips that need more than 1.3v for 4.5.


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Have you done memtest86+ for 8+ hours, and Prime95 for 12+ hours with your chip at F5 defaults (no chip oc at all), and the ram set to the manufacturer's recommended speed, timings, and voltage?
> 
> If you have not, do both, if you have then you should try to increase vCore, and see what happens. There are plenty of chips that need more than 1.3v for 4.5.


I'll do some more testing with the DRAM.

Just to make sure I do it right. Any other settings that I need to change to test out the DRAM?
Memory Frequency = 1600mhz
Dram Timing Control = 9-9-9-24-2
DRAM Voltage = 1.50


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Go to 1.40v, make sure temps don't exceed and let me know the result. No idea why you're going down with voltage, you should be going UP


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> I'll do some more testing with the DRAM.
> 
> Just to make sure I do it right. Any other settings that I need to change to test out the DRAM?
> Memory Frequency = 1600mhz
> Dram Timing Control = 9-9-9-24-2
> DRAM Voltage = 1.50


Those are the settings you need, yes.
Just hit F5 to go to defaults, then type those ram settings into bios. Then run memtest86+ for 8 hours to make sure there are no errors. If there are none then run Prime95 for 12 hours. You should get not instabilities or WHEA issues whatsoever.

After that we can see about ocing the chip.


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Those are the settings you need, yes.
> Just hit F5 to go to defaults, then type those ram settings into bios. Then run memtest86+ for 8 hours to make sure there are no errors. If there are none then run Prime95 for 12 hours. You should get not instabilities or WHEA issues whatsoever.
> 
> After that we can see about ocing the chip.


Okay, great. testing now. Will check back in after 12 hours or when it crashes. I"m kinda hoping its a bad DRAM, cheap to replace. If not, guess I'm stuck with an 3770k that isn't suppose to have a K. LOL..


----------



## neofury

Just curious how much the ASUS P8Z77-V LK is a downgrade over my current ASUS P8Z77-V Pro. Been trying to figure out the major differences, would it effect my OC?

From what I understand, it's basically Wifi GO and a few SATA ports? The sata ports could definitely be troubling for me as I have 4 HDD's installed and a DVD-RW.

Reason I ask is because a local store has one available that I could get on my way home. I've read the VRM's on the LK make it crap for OCing but I'm not really a mobo guru.

EDIT: I can also get this board too:

http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130686

Seems like it might be a better fit. To be honest I despise MSI but I need a quick fix.


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Okay, great. testing now. Will check back in after 12 hours or when it crashes. I"m kinda hoping its a bad DRAM, cheap to replace. If not, guess I'm stuck with an 3770k that isn't suppose to have a K. LOL..


Do you have all 4 ram slots populated if so raise Vdram to 1.55v


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> Do you have all 4 ram slots populated if so raise Vdram to 1.55v


I don't believe there is any need to do that when running no chip oc for his testing. When he is testing his chip oc after confirming there is no problem at stock settings, then he can try raising the voltage on the ram if needed.


----------



## neofury

So I ended up finding another p8z77-v Pro from a local retailer, just going to go get it after work. If I do manage to fix the other one using the pencil method I'll just build my wifes PC with it, but I seriously have my doubts. I'm just happy the CPU looks perfect. Talk about scary. So I guess I'll be sticking with Asus, the other brands just didn't scream out to me and I wanted what I could get today, not in a week from now.


----------



## WiLd FyeR

I was looking at my data, I did run my DRAM at 1.55 V and vCore at 1.24. I got to at least 9 hours.

Will clocking down to 4.3mhz help with stability or will it make no difference??


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> I was looking at my data, I did run my DRAM at 1.55 V and vCore at 1.24. I got to at least 9 hours.
> 
> Will clocking down to 4.3mhz help with stability or will it make no difference??


You need to confirm that everything is OK at stocks, and as I wrote, that will take about 20 hours of testing.

As to your question, of course 4.3 will require measurably less vCore than 4.5 so it will be easier to stabilize as far as voltage goes. However, until you have done the testing at stock settings you don't know if you have an underlying problem which may cause you trouble no matter what multiplier you choose.


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> You need to confirm that everything is OK at stocks, and as I wrote, that will take about 20 hours of testing.
> 
> As to your question, of course 4.3 will require measurably less vCore than 4.5 so it will be easier to stabilize as far as voltage goes. However, until you have done the testing at stock settings you don't know if you have an underlying problem which may cause you trouble no matter what multiplier you choose.


Okay, still running Prime95, 4 hours. Do I really have to run memtest even though Prime95 is testing it out?


----------



## justanoldman

^You don't have to do anything, I am just posting what I think you should do. I always run memtest86+ on ram when I get it to make sure I don't see any errors. I just do it overnight when I am sleeping so it is not an inconvenience or anything. Theoretically Prime95 should find ram problems while you are doing your test at stock settings, but ram issues are not always easy to spot so double checking with memtest86+ is important in my opinion.

I would also suggest checking for WHEA issues in your Event Viewer anytime you are running Prime95.

Also hitting Print Screen, pasting it in MS Paint, then saving as a png or jpg file would make your screenshots a lot easier to read.


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> ^You don't have to do anything, I am just posting what I think you should do. I always run memtest86+ on ram when I get it to make sure I don't see any errors. I just do it overnight when I am sleeping so it is not an inconvenience or anything. Theoretically Prime95 should find ram problems while you are doing your test at stock settings, but ram issues are not always easy to spot so double checking with memtest86+ is important in my opinion.
> 
> I would also suggest checking for WHEA issues in your Event Viewer anytime you are running Prime95.
> 
> Also hitting Print Screen, pasting it in MS Paint, then saving as a png or jpg file would make your screenshots a lot easier to read.


Was just checking, thank you.



Just an update.. Prime95 has been running for about 9 hours now to test the DRAM. That is not good, bad sign for my 3770K.


----------



## neofury

Ended up replacing my mobo but I had cleaned my CPU when I thought it was the problem previously, didn't have enough CLP left (had a lot of trouble spreading it the first time and noobed it)

So now I'm using AS5 and I'm even close to TJ max at 4.8ghz, had to drop to 4.5.









This time I'm ordering CLU since it will be in stock. Now I understand why people said the application is easier. CLP is a nightmare, two cotton swabs that all they do is pick it up not spread it.

I do have safe temps at 4.5 but its annoying.


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Update with Prime95 memory test.

*Settings:*
Memory Frequency = 1600mhz
Dram Timing Control = 9-9-9-24-2
DRAM Voltage = 1.50


----------



## neofury

Alright new but same mobo, new PC is up and running again, infact I think I need slightly lower voltage for the same 4.7ghz OC.

Problem is I'm thermally limited until I clean the CPU, IHS, block, and put CLU on. Man do I regret cleaning it off. I wish I had realized sooner that it wasn't the chip.

I'm getting slightly lower temps now than when I had the same OC with a 212+. This is just plain terrible. I really hope with the CLU and a proper re-seat, I can get back to 5ghz.

I do have one problem also though. For some reason my PC can't pass an IBT without giving me an error if I'm using stock settings for my ram, I need to set it to 1600mhz







I don't know if it's the ram, my new mobos ram slots, or if maybe I put them in the wrong order??? It's 2x 2x4gb kits, identical type. Shouldn't it be fine in whatever order?

Tomorrow I'm going to try 1 stick at a time and memtest them, then after that if all is fine I'm going to test each slot. I was having some ram issues prior to my mess up when I was trying to OC my ram, but I set it back to normal and was fine since then. I feel pretty down right now.


----------



## WiLd FyeR

What do you guys suggest? Almost to the 12 hour Prime95 test with an OC of 4.2 at 1.20 VCore. Do i keep going and try for 24 hours?


----------



## neofury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> What do you guys suggest? Almost to the 12 hour Prime95 test with an OC of 4.2 at 1.20 VCore. Do i keep going and try for 24 hours?


I personally don't mind 12hr. Screen shot it with a notepad doc that shows your settings for memory purposes. Then I would move on to higher overclocks, maybe going 100mhz at a time and bumping up the voltage.

Once you get to a ghz you're satisfied with, then I would spend 24 hours testing it. If a lower OC is good for 12 hours you at least know you're very close to 24hr stable voltage.


----------



## WiLd FyeR

4.2mhz OC will be gud for now. Want to establish my first OC, just one more step to go.

Okay so I hit the 12 hour mark on Prime95, Finally..







So how do I finalize this OC?? Why this OC, just want to make sure CPU isn't a dudd..

*OC Settings:*
4.2mhz, vCore 1.20


----------



## drnilly007

I have a P8Z77-V and when I try to change the multiplier in the bios, exit and save it never changes. In cpu-z it says multiplier (16-46) and running at 4.6ghz when it should say 47 when I input 47. Then I go into bios and it says 47.

Why isnt my bios setting being applied?


----------



## EnthusiastG4m3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drnilly007*
> 
> I have a P8Z77-V and when I try to change the multiplier in the bios, exit and save it never changes. In cpu-z it says multiplier (16-46) and running at 4.6ghz when it should say 47 when I input 47. Then I go into bios and it says 47.
> 
> Why isnt my bios setting being applied?


Theres a good chance your bios is corrupted. reflash and redo your settings and it should fix it. I experienced that with my sabertooth awhile back, had to either A) Clear cmos and redo settings or reflash the bios

I don't know what causes it. But its really annoying having to redo settings when it bugs out like that


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drnilly007*
> 
> I have a P8Z77-V and when I try to change the multiplier in the bios, exit and save it never changes. In cpu-z it says multiplier (16-46) and running at 4.6ghz when it should say 47 when I input 47. Then I go into bios and it says 47.
> 
> Why isnt my bios setting being applied?


There is a known bug in some Asus bios versions where some bios change don't carry through. I would suggest updating to the newest one for your mobo. When you switch to a new bios you will lose all your settings and saved profiles, so it is a good idea to write them down or take F12 screenshots you can access from another device while you setup bios again.

I recommend against flashing bios from your os though. Best way is to use the flashback button and usb port if your mobo has them, or if you don't then do it from within bios.


----------



## drnilly007

Wow, ASUS finally released a new bios for my mobo, its been almost a year! From 1806 to 2003 hopefully when I decide to make changes it will save them. So far my initial OC is what I inputted. I had tried to reflash the 1806 and same issue. +rep anyways made me look for new bios!

I remember all my bios settings


----------



## neofury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drnilly007*
> 
> I have a P8Z77-V and when I try to change the multiplier in the bios, exit and save it never changes. In cpu-z it says multiplier (16-46) and running at 4.6ghz when it should say 47 when I input 47. Then I go into bios and it says 47.
> 
> Why isnt my bios setting being applied?


Do you have AI Suite II installed? It was causing it for me, as soon as I uninstalled it fixed it.


----------



## WiLd FyeR

No love with an OC of 4.2







, running Prime95 at 4.4.

What settings to use on intelburn test to test OC?


----------



## neofury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> No love with an OC of 4.2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , running Prime95 at 4.4.
> 
> What settings to use on intelburn test to test OC?


Try the one that uses all your available ram.


----------



## EnthusiastG4m3r

20hrs into my Prime 95 Custom Blend 80% ram usage, 0 errors in prime and 0 whea errors so far.









Right now i am running at 4.7 1.415v (Ultra High LLC, so load voltage is about 1.422 1.430 occasionally, anything lower on LLC and i get vdroop







)

Max temp i have seen so far was 73c, but that had to do with the ambient temp getting a little too warm. AC kicked in and it dropped back down. Mostly 48-55c across all cores until it hits a Small FTT test then it jumps into the 65's

So far i can do these numbers

4.6 @ 1.370v
4.7 @ 1.415v
4.8 @ 1.500v?

Seems pretty terrible that i am looking at a .085v jump to get 4.8, Isn't the average .030?

I'm starting to think at 4.8 i'm being limited by my memory. To my knowledge Ivy really doesn't like ram voltage that requires 1.6v +. That being said my ram is rated for 1.6v but i have it running at 1.5v, which could be causing me issues in the 4.8+ range, but id still have issues because it really doesn't like 1.6v either.

*Another thing is i have 16GB vs a traditional 8GB that 80% of gamers use. Could having more memory also be contributing to my instability? More memory equal more strain on the IMC cause it needs more voltage to be a happy camper*


----------



## neofury

I'm not really certain, but I noticed with my new board my ram is causing me some issues with OCing even on stock, which pisses me off cause on my old board it was fine.

For me I didn't have to jump too far to get to 4.8, I believe I had 1.3v at 4.8, but the jump from 4.8 to 5.0 was massive. 1.45v


----------



## EnthusiastG4m3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neofury*
> 
> I'm not really certain, but I noticed with my new board my ram is causing me some issues with OCing even on stock, which pisses me off cause on my old board it was fine.
> 
> For me I didn't have to jump too far to get to 4.8, I believe I had 1.3v at 4.8, but the jump from 4.8 to 5.0 was massive. 1.45v


Yeah i just passed a 24hr prime 95 custom blend @ 4.7 1.415. And i've been trying to get 4.8 now and within a few tests into the blend from 1.45+ all the way up to 1.490 i have had whea errors. I have it at 4.8 1.505v in bios atm. My temps are absolutely fine, honestly my temps barely jumped 3-4c from 1.415 to 1.505v.

Will have to see if i get any whea errors in the first little bit here. Haven't had any workers fail or anything with previous tests. Just whea errors. I'm really tempted at this point to buy another 3770k. It seems like even the average run of the mill chip people get these days can get 4.8 without the voltage that i am pumping into mine.









I'm not sure what to make of this. Do most IB's experience a clock where its a massive jump in voltage? Or could this be a memory issue.

Edit :

Scratch that just got a whea error after the first pass of workers. Bumped it to 1.515 temps still in check too. Roughly 59-63c across all cores. Pretty nuts seeing 1.51+ v being put into it right now. But the cooling is handling like a breeze lol. If i start notcing any degradation (ie instability making me use more and more voltage), then i will lower the clock. Rules are meant to be broken overclocking. Hell i was running an i5 2500k @ 5GHz on a H100 with like 1.49v going into it. Had it running like that for months. Eventually i realized my computer turned into a space heater so i lowered it to 4.8 at 1.38v lol

Edit again: 4.8 at 1.515v whea error., im pulling my hair out at this point. Going to try and raise my cpu pll some. It was at 1.55 from 1.8. Setting it at 1.9 and will lower it from there to see if it helps get things stable. Also lowered voltage a bit, no point on going up still at this point. Right now i'm 9 tests in and no whea error yet. If i pass the first set of workers on this voltage, and an increased CPU PLL voltage ill be happy. Very odd tho, cause i'm fairly sure i have experimented with this at 1.8 cpu pll before and produced a whea error. Who would of thought bumping it from 1.8 to 1.9 would show signs of stability









Edit: Looks like i may be making progress now. Apparently bumping my PLL voltage up to 1.9 allowed me to lower my voltage down to 1.470 and is also letting me pass prime 95 blend tests. Will see what happens. But it appears that my pll voltage was or is the culprit, nothing for sure yet. And if that's the case i guess my chip isn't a total waste. Was a massive pos if i actually needed 1.520v+ for 4.8

Edit : Yeah it looks like the pll voltage had a lot to do with it i just ran back to back tests with IBT (cause i can produce a whea error faster with it) and when i have it set at say 1.55 ill whea error, if i bump it to 1.85v i dont


----------



## justanoldman

Couple things.
PLL at 1.9 is high, I would read what we have in the guide where it shows recommended 1.5 to 1.8. So I can see 1.55v being too low, not sure why you were using that, but I wouldn't go too much over 1.8.

Every chip is different, but all three of my 3770k needed about .06v to go up multipliers over 4.5 until they hit the wall. I think all Ivy have a wall, it just comes in at different places, and then you need a well above average jump in voltage to get that next multiplier. It is usually not worth it to push a chip beyond the wall.

You sound fine at 4.7, and then your chip hits the wall. It is unfortunate but my chip hits the wall in the same voltage area. Current multiplier at 1.41v is fine but if I try to go up one multiplier not even 1.5v will do it, so it is not worth it.


----------



## EnthusiastG4m3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Couple things.
> PLL at 1.9 is high, I would read what we have in the guide where it shows recommended 1.5 to 1.8. So I can see 1.55v being too low, not sure why you were using that, but I wouldn't go too much over 1.8.
> 
> Every chip is different, but all three of my 3770k needed about .06v to go up multipliers over 4.5 until they hit the wall. I think all Ivy have a wall, it just comes in at different places, and then you need a well above average jump in voltage to get that next multiplier. It is usually not worth it to push a chip beyond the wall.
> 
> You sound fine at 4.7, and then your chip hits the wall. It is unfortunate but my chip hits the wall in the same voltage area. Current multiplier at 1.41v is fine but if I try to go up one multiplier not even 1.5v will do it, so it is not worth it.


If i don't pass this current prime 95 blend at 4.8 1.49v 1.75cpu pll then i'm just going to go back to 4.7 @ 1.415.


----------



## Daredevil 720

How does 4.5GHz at 1.200V on a 3770K look? It's actually 1.192V, but unless stressed to the max (Prime95 8K FFT length) it stays at 1.200V.

I've been running a custom blend on Prime95 for 7+ hours so it seems pretty stable for my needs. No WHEA errors either.


----------



## justanoldman

^1.2v for 4.5 is good, that is better than average.
As long as you are checking and don't have any WHEA issues in the Administrative folder or in the Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-WHEA folder and can make it 12 hours in Prime95 then you are good to go.


----------



## EnthusiastG4m3r

Yeah looks like i'm going to be sticking to 4.7 @ 1.415 24hr prime95 blend stable :/ Oh well. I know i can do 4.8 if i go 1.500 but is it worth it?


----------



## Daredevil 720

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> ^1.2v for 4.5 is good, that is better than average.
> As long as you are checking and don't have any WHEA issues in the Administrative folder or in the Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-WHEA folder and can make it 12 hours in Prime95 then you are good to go.


Passed the 10 hour mark, still running.

Checked for WHEA errors both in the Administrative Events and Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-WHEA folder and there's none.

Will go to sleep now. Since I'll be busy tomorrow I'll let it run for 24+ hours to make sure it passes every single FFT length.

Update: Crashed a little after the 12 hour mark. I think I'll just bump the voltage by 0.005V and call it all good.


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EnthusiastG4m3r*
> 
> 20hrs into my Prime 95 Custom Blend 80% ram usage, 0 errors in prime and 0 whea errors so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right now i am running at 4.7 1.415v (Ultra High LLC, so load voltage is about 1.422 1.430 occasionally, anything lower on LLC and i get vdroop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Max temp i have seen so far was 73c, but that had to do with the ambient temp getting a little too warm. AC kicked in and it dropped back down. Mostly 48-55c across all cores until it hits a Small FTT test then it jumps into the 65's
> 
> So far i can do these numbers
> 
> 4.6 @ 1.370v
> 4.7 @ 1.415v
> 4.8 @ 1.500v?
> 
> Seems pretty terrible that i am looking at a .085v jump to get 4.8, Isn't the average .030?
> 
> I'm starting to think at 4.8 i'm being limited by my memory. To my knowledge Ivy really doesn't like ram voltage that requires 1.6v +. That being said my ram is rated for 1.6v but i have it running at 1.5v, which could be causing me issues in the 4.8+ range, but id still have issues because it really doesn't like 1.6v either.
> 
> *Another thing is i have 16GB vs a traditional 8GB that 80% of gamers use. Could having more memory also be contributing to my instability? More memory equal more strain on the IMC cause it needs more voltage to be a happy camper*


Those are some pretty good temps.
I think it has more to do with your chip than memory, I too have 16gb (Trident X) which I run @ 1.60v and can hit 4.9 @ 1.392-1.4v package temp 85c
(my package temp @ 4.7 = 74c)


----------



## EnthusiastG4m3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> Those are some pretty good temps.
> I think it has more to do with your chip than memory, I too have 16gb (Trident X) which I run @ 1.60v and can hit 4.9 @ 1.392-1.4v package temp 85c
> (my package temp @ 4.7 = 74c)


Yeah delidding does wonders. I'm just gonna do 24/7 4.7 @ 1.415v, If i see the 3770k go on sale for a decent price i will probably pick another up


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EnthusiastG4m3r*
> 
> Yeah looks like i'm going to be sticking to 4.7 @ 1.415 24hr prime95 blend stable :/ Oh well. I know i can do 4.8 if i go 1.500 but is it worth it?


I think most all would agree that it is not worth it. 4.7 is a nice oc, more than most have with an Ivy.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daredevil 720*
> 
> Passed the 10 hour mark, still running.
> 
> Checked for WHEA errors both in the Administrative Events and Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-WHEA folder and there's none.
> 
> Will go to sleep now. Since I'll be busy tomorrow I'll let it run for 24+ hours to make sure it passes every single FFT length.
> 
> Update: Crashed a little after the 12 hour mark. I think I'll just bump the voltage by 0.005V and call it all good.


Sounds good. Unless you are doing critical work on your machine, you should be fine. You will still have to use the machine for a little while though testing out all your programs/games to see if you have any issue or WHEA to make sure it is stable enough for you.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> Those are some pretty good temps.
> I think it has more to do with your chip than memory, I too have 16gb (Trident X) which I run @ 1.60v and can hit 4.9 @ 1.392-1.4v package temp 85c
> (my package temp @ 4.7 = 74c)


It is normal for it to take more vCore to stabilize your chip with more memory. If I pull out one of my sticks I can lower vCore a notch or so. More memory, more sticks equals more stress on the chip and IMC so it is not unusual for a rig with more memory to need a tad more vCore.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EnthusiastG4m3r*
> 
> Yeah delidding does wonders. I'm just gonna do 24/7 4.7 @ 1.415v, If i see the 3770k go on sale for a decent price i will probably pick another up


I had to go through three chips to get one good one.


----------



## EnthusiastG4m3r

If i buy the second one, and i don't see any initial improvement for voltage / oc headroom before delidding, I'll probably just turn around and resell it


----------



## neofury

That's what I would do. No point in delidding a weak chip. I should get my CLU Monday and be back to 5ghz finally. Once you get a good chip and CLU it I think you'll be pretty impressed with how far you can take it.


----------



## Daredevil 720

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> It is normal for it to take more vCore to stabilize your chip with more memory. If I pull out one of my sticks I can lower vCore a notch or so. More memory, more sticks equals more stress on the chip and IMC so it is not unusual for a rig with more memory to need a tad more vCore.


Does higher memory frequency also require more vCore? Or is it some other voltage?


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daredevil 720*
> 
> Does higher memory frequency also require more vCore? Or is it some other voltage?


There are a few things with that question. First, if you have more memory/more sticks of ram it is not uncommon to need more vCore to stabilize your chip oc. Second, some people have had to up the voltage on their ram by just a bit (as in the recommended is 1.5v and you raise it to 1.55v) when overclocking their chip.

Third, your question also brings into the fact that faster ram usually needs more DRAM voltage to get there. For example my 2400 ram is factory oced and uses 1.65v. I am not a ram ocing expert but there are many things that can be adjusted when ocing ram, but normally faster speed usually requires more DRAM voltage. But I am not sure there is a need more for vCore by switching from two sticks of 8gb 1600 ram to two sticks of 8gb 2400 ram.


----------



## Daredevil 720

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> There are a few things with that question. First, if you have more memory/more sticks of ram it is not uncommon to need more vCore to stabilize your chip oc. Second, some people have had to up the voltage on their ram by just a bit (as in the recommended is 1.5v and you raise it to 1.55v) when overclocking their chip.
> 
> Third, your question also brings into the fact that faster ram usually needs more DRAM voltage to get there. For example my 2400 ram is factory oced and uses 1.65v. I am not a ram ocing expert but there are many things that can be adjusted when ocing ram, but normally faster speed usually requires more DRAM voltage. *But I am not sure there is a need more for vCore by switching from two sticks of 8gb 1600 ram to two sticks of 8gb 2400 ram.*


That's what I would like to know.


----------



## maneil99

I have a few issues. Really tired had surgery feeling drousy. Basicly before i left i ran a 24 hour prime test @+0.005v 1.7 pll and auto vrm. Came home noticed a few wheas errors. Rebooted noticed the bios flash screen was low res which shouldnt be happening at the bios version so i reflashed and decided to try -0.005v 1.8pll and 350 vrm. Whea errors. So i decided to try +0.005v 1.8pll and auto vrm it passes. Now i tried a 10 prime test at +0.005v 1.7pll auto vrm things seem okay. Just confused if my motherboard is acting wierd.

Other weird thing is after doing the updates that added avx normally without it at +0.005v i hit 1.248v in prime and 1.264 in games at 75% llc. Now after the win7 sp1/win8 i hit 1.28v prime 1.264v gaming. This normal? Also my max vcore hits 1.280v when im at +0.005 or 0.010v. This seemd to happen all the time. As if moving it up by certain notches reports increased vcore. Ive prob done 500 hours of testing last few months have a noticbly decreased chip life.


----------



## Daredevil 720

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maneil99*
> 
> I have a few issues. Really tired had surgery feeling drousy. Basicly before i left i ran a 24 hour prime test @+0.005v 1.7 pll and auto vrm. Came home noticed a few wheas errors. Rebooted noticed the bios flash screen was low res which shouldnt be happening at the bios version so i reflashed and decided to try -0.005v 1.8pll and 350 vrm. Whea errors. So i decided to try +0.005v 1.8pll and auto vrm it passes. Now i tried a 10 prime test at +0.005v 1.7pll auto vrm things seem okay. Just confused if my motherboard is acting wierd.
> 
> Other weird thing is after doing the updates that added avx normally without it at +0.005v i hit 1.248v in prime and 1.264 in games at 75% llc. Now after the win7 sp1/win8 i hit 1.28v prime 1.264v gaming. This normal? Also my max vcore hits 1.280v when im at +0.005 or 0.010v. This seemd to happen all the time. As if moving it up by certain notches reports increased vcore. Ive prob done 500 hours of testing last few months have a noticbly decreased chip life.


Don't know about your first issue (BIOS update _could_ make your CPU more stable), but higher voltage reported in games rather than prime seems totally weird.

Having the same voltage reported in CPU-Z or other monitoring programs when bumping up the voltage by a single step is possible though. On my MVE, ASUS AI Suite II reports different vCore than CPU-Z / AIDA64. These programs only measure voltage in steps of 0.008V, while the AI Suite does it in steps of 0.002V. So theoretically a 0.005V increase in voltage _could_ end up showing the same voltage, not at every level of LLC interference though.

I don't know what your setup is, but if you're worried about your CPU's lifespan you should just sit back and enjoy what you got. No point in chasing numbers if it puts that kind of stress in your head.


----------



## maneil99

Right now i get higher vcore in prime then games. Thats normal right? Ai suite and hwinfo aswell as openhardwareinfo all show the same vcore.


----------



## maneil99

Also what do you guys do with your vrm. Do you set it to 350 or leave it. Does it matter much life wise. How much did my stress testing do damage wise. Should i just play around in a few weeks if i get whea issues notch the cpu pll up to 1.8v and move the vrm to 350 or go to 0.010v since it reports the same vcore


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daredevil 720*
> 
> That's what I would like to know.


No, you should not need anymore vcore for faster ram. 2400mhz ram kits require 1.65v of dram voltage. Haven't seen any that are 1.5v. for that speed. With that being said there is a possibility of having a IB chip with a weak imc that won't be able to do 2600mhz and a horribly bad, possibly faulty imc not doing 2400 mhz. Are you having issues with your ram?


----------



## Daredevil 720

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> No, you should not need anymore vcore for faster ram. 2400mhz ram kits require 1.65v of dram voltage. Haven't seen any that are 1.5v. for that speed. With that being said there is a possibility of having a IB chip with a weak imc that won't be able to do 2600mhz and a horribly bad, possibly faulty imc not doing 2400 mhz. Are you having issues with your ram?


I'm just asking. Planning on getting some 2400MHz rated memory and I'm curious about how it will affect my CPU's OC.

So more DIMMs require little more Vcore, and higher frequency DIMMs don't, am I right?


----------



## sdmf74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maneil99*
> 
> Also what do you guys do with your vrm. Do you set it to 350 or leave it. Does it matter much life wise. How much did my stress testing do damage wise. Should i just play around in a few weeks if i get whea issues notch the cpu pll up to 1.8v and move the vrm to 350 or go to 0.010v since it reports the same vcore


I'm kinda curious to hear others take on vrm, but I believe I have mine raised (up to 500Khz) for 4.8+ oc. it seems to help stability. I know it can potentially create more heat but i havent noticed any excess heat or degradation.


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daredevil 720*
> 
> I'm just asking. Planning on getting some 2400MHz rated memory and I'm curious about how it will affect my CPU's OC.
> 
> So more DIMMs require little more Vcore, and higher frequency DIMMs don't, am I right?


Yes. If you plan on populating 4 dimm slots, you will probably need a little more vcore for stability. Using faster memory does not require any more vcore. However, faster memory usually requires more dram voltage. 2400mhz is the sweet spot for ivy. Most can run 2600mhz, but for cost and latency 2400mhz is usually the way to go. I like to bench ram, so I have multiple sets. Having tried 1600,1866,2000,2133,2400, and 2600mhz ram, 2400 is usually the sweet spot. I do have a set of ripjaw 2133 are actually better than my 2600 MHz tridents in bandwidth per sec, but the 2600 set has a lower latency.


----------



## Daredevil 720

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Yes. If you plan on populating 4 dimm slots, you will probably need a little more vcore for stability. Using faster memory does not require any more vcore. However, faster memory usually requires more dram voltage. 2400mhz is the sweet spot for ivy. Most can run 2600mhz, but for cost and latency 2400mhz is usually the way to go. I like to bench ram, so I have multiple sets. Having tried 1600,1866,2000,2133,2400, and 2600mhz ram, 2400 is usually the sweet spot. I do have a set of ripjaw 2133 are actually better than my 2600 MHz tridents in bandwidth per sec, but the 2600 set has a lower latency.


Thanks for the info, I'll probably go for some 2400MHz Trident X when I finally get to buy new RAM.

Do you think getting a CL9 kit over a CL10 one of 2400MHz Trident X memory is worth it?


----------



## neofury

I would go for the lowest rated CL possible. I think it is worth it. Better timings for the same memory frequency.


----------



## sdmf74

got my 16gb 2400mhz cl10 Trident X kit @ newegg. Every now and then they go on sale for $139.95


----------



## gdubc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> got my 2400mhz cl10 Trident X kit @ newegg. Every now and then they go on sale for $139.95


Or even cheaper. I paid 105 for 16gb dual channel set. Made me buy two it was such a steal.


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daredevil 720*
> 
> Thanks for the info, I'll probably go for some 2400MHz Trident X when I finally get to buy new RAM.
> 
> Do you think getting a CL9 kit over a CL10 one of 2400MHz Trident X memory is worth it?


I would go for the Trident X 2400 MHz cl9 kit for $99 or a Team 2400mhz cl 10 kit for $75. Don't quote me on the prices, but thats what I recall on those 2 kits. Also you may get lucky and loosen the timings to be able to do 2600mhz with the 2400mhz kit.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sdmf74*
> 
> got my 16gb 2400mhz cl10 Trident X kit @ newegg. Every now and then they go on sale for $139.95


That's what I paid for my 2600mhz Trident X cl10 kit.


----------



## neofury

I've been looking into this ram: http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231503

If I buy a haswell + mobo for the wife I'll give her my G.Skill sniper 1866mhz. Pretty sure these will fit under my heatsink otherwise I'll get this:

http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231555

But hey, the sniper fits so I'm guessing the ripjaws will too. Anybody have any info on this 2133mhz ram they'd like to share? Most of the higher frequency ram is either: A) Higher CL or B) Lower CL but expensive as hell or C) Expensive and also has massive heat spreaders.


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neofury*
> 
> I've been looking into this ram: http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231503
> 
> If I buy a haswell + mobo for the wife I'll give her my G.Skill sniper 1866mhz. Pretty sure these will fit under my heatsink otherwise I'll get this:
> 
> http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231555
> 
> But hey, the sniper fits so I'm guessing the ripjaws will too. Anybody have any info on this 2133mhz ram they'd like to share? Most of the higher frequency ram is either: A) Higher CL or B) Lower CL but expensive as hell or C) Expensive and also has massive heat spreaders.


I have the Ripjaw kit that matches timings with those that you linked and they are great. Not sure if the ics are the same, so they may perform differently. Most higher frequency kits are using Samsung ic and while they are able to go faster, actually perform slower than others at 2133mhz. My Trident 2600 get 25.5 gb/s, while my ripjaw 2133's get 28 gb/s.


----------



## gdubc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neofury*
> 
> I've been looking into this ram: http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231503
> 
> If I buy a haswell + mobo for the wife I'll give her my G.Skill sniper 1866mhz. Pretty sure these will fit under my heatsink otherwise I'll get this:
> 
> http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231555
> 
> But hey, the sniper fits so I'm guessing the ripjaws will too. Anybody have any info on this 2133mhz ram they'd like to share? Most of the higher frequency ram is either: A) Higher CL or B) Lower CL but expensive as hell or C) Expensive and also has massive heat spreaders.


I got *this* for my sons build. It is very nice but a little expensive right now. On sale it goes for 119 if I remember. Its 9-11-11 but runs awesome and its rated a little lower power wise at 1.6v. I know someone who got better performance out of tweaking this kit than he did with the same 2400 trident set that I also have. I personally havent compared the two in any tests though.


----------



## neofury

Thanks for the quick responses guys.

For 875$~ (maybe 775$ if I go through my supplier) I can get the following:

Ram kit I linked above
4770k
asus z87 pro
Phanteks TC14PE

I already have a case, a working 650w psu, plenty of fans and even 2 spare phanteks fans.

I was thinking of taking this ram, giving my wife the 1866mhz and building her the haswell since it's got a better GPU on the chip.

I would instant delid and CLU since I'm getting CLU tomorrow and should have enough left. I'm guessing the CPU will run anywhere from equivalent to my 5ghz ivy to slightly better. I'm hoping I can OC it to at least 4.8ghz but we'll see what chip I end up with.

So it would be a pretty good PC considering the money invested. I'm definitely considering it because I want better ram anyways.

How much better would the 2x8 be versus the 4x4, I doubt I'll upgrade to 32gb in the future.


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neofury*
> 
> Thanks for the quick responses guys.
> 
> For 875$~ (maybe 775$ if I go through my supplier) I can get the following:
> 
> Ram kit I linked above
> 4770k
> asus z87 pro
> Phanteks TC14PE
> 
> I already have a case, a working 650w psu, plenty of fans and even 2 spare phanteks fans.
> 
> I was thinking of taking this ram, giving my wife the 1866mhz and building her the haswell since it's got a better GPU on the chip.
> 
> I would instant delid and CLU since I'm getting CLU tomorrow and should have enough left. I'm guessing the CPU will run anywhere from equivalent to my 5ghz ivy to slightly better. I'm hoping I can OC it to at least 4.8ghz but we'll see what chip I end up with.
> 
> So it would be a pretty good PC considering the money invested. I'm definitely considering it because I want better ram anyways.
> 
> How much better would the 2x8 be versus the 4x4, I doubt I'll upgrade to 32gb in the future.


2 diimms usually perform better than 4. Take a look at what a lot of benchers still use : 2x2 or 2x4 kits. Only reason I didn't go 2x8 was cost and that I never see more than 4gb of ram usage. I would test ram usage before spending the extra cash. You may not even need 16gb.


----------



## gdubc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> 2 diimms usually perform better than 4. Take a look at what a lot of benchers still use : 2x2 or 2x4 kits. Only reason I didn't go 2x8 was cost and that I never see more than 4gb of ram usage. I would test ram usage before spending the extra cash. You may not even need 16gb.


That is also because those small kits have great timings (usually). You usually pay for it though. That was my original plan as well, but the cost put me off, then the great deals on high speed 16gb kits lured me in to the point of getting 32gb I will probably never use! Oh well, guess I just have to build another rig to put the other 16gb to use now. (i wish)


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> That is also because those small kits have great timings (usually). You usually pay for it though. That was my original plan as well, but the cost put me off, then the great deals on high speed 16gb kits lured me in to the point of getting 32gb I will probably never use! Oh well, guess I just have to build another rig to put the other 16gb to use now. (i wish)


I wish I would have picked up a Gskill Turbulance 2 2133 kit when thay were available. 7-8-7 @ 2133!! Fortunately I do have 2 sets of Flares 7-8-7 @ 2000 MHz







I see a set of PIS in my future.


----------



## EnthusiastG4m3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neofury*
> 
> That's what I would do. No point in delidding a weak chip. I should get my CLU Monday and be back to 5ghz finally. Once you get a good chip and CLU it I think you'll be pretty impressed with how far you can take it.


Yeah the only reason i delidded my current one (which is pretty weak), Was just to see if i could get it into a range that i want. Which i still think i can. I just need to get over the recommended boundaries and go to where no sane man has gone before. Which is breaking the 1.5v barrier. My cooling can handle it, that's not even the issue, not even remotely lol. Its just making myself go ok you can do this YOU CAN DO THIS


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EnthusiastG4m3r*
> 
> Yeah the only reason i delidded my current one (which is pretty weak), Was just to see if i could get it into a range that i want. Which i still think i can. I just need to get over the recommended boundaries and go to where no sane man has gone before. Which is breaking the 1.5v barrier. My cooling can handle it, that's not even the issue, not even remotely lol. Its just making myself go ok you can do this YOU CAN DO THIS










No crying if you scorch it!


----------



## candy_van

Crying!? There's no crying in overclocking!


----------



## maneil99

OOPS I meant CPU Voltage Frequency, I have it set t auto. Also if you could check out my thread http://www.overclock.net/t/1409517/odd-overclocking-giving-me-ocd


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Going to try Intel Burn Test, what settings do I set it to for testing stability? How long does it run for?


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neofury*
> 
> I've been looking into this ram: http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231503
> 
> If I buy a haswell + mobo for the wife I'll give her my G.Skill sniper 1866mhz. Pretty sure these will fit under my heatsink otherwise I'll get this:
> 
> http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231555
> 
> But hey, the sniper fits so I'm guessing the ripjaws will too. Anybody have any info on this 2133mhz ram they'd like to share? Most of the higher frequency ram is either: A) Higher CL or B) Lower CL but expensive as hell or C) Expensive and also has massive heat spreaders.


If the heatsink has clearance similar to a d-14 the ripjaws should fit, it may be tight but can be done. It isn't a bad kit at all, it can do 2400Mhz without much difficulty on z77.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> I have the Ripjaw kit that matches timings with those that you linked and they are great. Not sure if the ics are the same, so they may perform differently. Most higher frequency kits are using Samsung ic and while they are able to go faster, actually perform slower than others at 2133mhz. My Trident 2600 get 25.5 gb/s, while my ripjaw 2133's get 28 gb/s.


The higher frequency kits are mostly using Hynix ICs, the samsung ICs go up to about the 2666Mhz kits. Samsung usually has the tighter CL in the higher frequency kits (2400mhz c10 = hynix, 2400 c9 = samsung, 2600/2666 c11 hynix, 2600/2666 c10 samsung). Pretty sure anything over 2666Mhz are using Hynix.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Going to try Intel Burn Test, what settings do I set it to for testing stability? How long does it run for?


It takes longer the more memory that is used, & using more memory is better for testing stability. For me it is usually about 1/2 hour to run 10 passes using max memory with an 8Gb kit.


----------



## WiLd FyeR

So in ibt it wodnt let do max so i did custom 90% ram.

Is there a big performance between 4.3 vs 4.5 OC?


----------



## neofury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EnthusiastG4m3r*
> 
> Yeah the only reason i delidded my current one (which is pretty weak), Was just to see if i could get it into a range that i want. Which i still think i can. I just need to get over the recommended boundaries and go to where no sane man has gone before. Which is breaking the 1.5v barrier. My cooling can handle it, that's not even the issue, not even remotely lol. Its just making myself go ok you can do this YOU CAN DO THIS


I don't know that temps being low will save your chip at 1.5v. If I remember correctly, there were people on this forum saying extended use at 1.4v killed their chip, but I don't know what kind of heat they had and if they were on manual or offset.

I'm going to run this chip at 5ghz offset as long as I can. Will let everyone know how it goes lol.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> So in ibt it wodnt let do max so i did custom 90% ram.
> 
> Is there a big performance between 4.3 vs 4.5 OC?


There's a performance difference between 4ghz and 4001mhz technically. But 200mhz should be decent. At 5ghz I must say I do notice a major difference when running benchmarks, certain games and anything physics related like 3dmark11. I would think noticeable differences would be 300-500mhz before it would be noticeable. If you think about the fact that stock is 3.9 and you'll be at 4.5, you should notice a difference.


----------



## maneil99

if somebody could help get me straight that would be great http://www.overclock.net/t/1409517/odd-overclocking-giving-me-ocd

What settings for CPU Voltage Frequency does everyone here use. will switching it from auto (300) to 350 make a difference at all temp/life wise?


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> So in ibt it wodnt let do max so i did custom 90% ram.
> 
> Is there a big performance between 4.3 vs 4.5 OC?


As Neofury said, I don't think people would really notice a difference in another 100 or 200 mhz, but ocing is really a personal thing. It is not like a 3770k at 3.9 is slow or bad, and if you are not benching it would be pretty hard to notice a one or two multiplier difference.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maneil99*
> 
> if somebody could help get me straight that would be great http://www.overclock.net/t/1409517/odd-overclocking-giving-me-ocd
> 
> What settings for CPU Voltage Frequency does everyone here use. will switching it from auto (300) to 350 make a difference at all temp/life wise?


I use all the settings in the guide here. I have had no problems.


----------



## EnthusiastG4m3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neofury*
> 
> I don't know that temps being low will save your chip at 1.5v. If I remember correctly, there were people on this forum saying extended use at 1.4v killed their chip, but I don't know what kind of heat they had and if they were on manual or offset.
> 
> I'm going to run this chip at 5ghz offset as long as I can. Will let everyone know how it goes lol.
> There's a performance difference between 4ghz and 4001mhz technically. But 200mhz should be decent. At 5ghz I must say I do notice a major difference when running benchmarks, certain games and anything physics related like 3dmark11. I would think noticeable differences would be 300-500mhz before it would be noticeable. If you think about the fact that stock is 3.9 and you'll be at 4.5, you should notice a difference.


If their chip died at 1.4 they had some serious problems. I'd assume there's probably a very good margin of people using 1.45v on their 3770k's right now. With all that being said If 1.5v+ can kill my chip then ill let it run its course, it will be a learning experience and in return info to share with others. If it doesn't die, then hey i can prove the theory wrong about 1.5v degradation.


----------



## error-id10t

For what it's worth and this is just my chip and what I found on my chip.. I use Optimal (instead of extreme or whatever the setting is, don't have BIOS screen in front of me) for both CPU and MEM and VRM frequency on auto instead of manually setting to X value. PLL I keep at 1.63, hasn't caused instability etc but I haven't tried figuring out what the "best" value would be for PLL.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EnthusiastG4m3r*
> 
> If their chip died at 1.4 they had some serious problems. I'd assume there's probably a very good margin of people using 1.45v on their 3770k's right now. With all that being said If 1.5v+ can kill my chip then ill let it run its course, it will be a learning experience and in return info to share with others. If it doesn't die, then hey i can prove the theory wrong about 1.5v degradation.


No one knows what the max Ivy voltage is to get 3 or so years of problem free use. I know I have seen people hurt chips with over 1.6v, but I have not seen confirmed reports of people with good temps using less than 1.5v having problems. Most commonly mentioned max voltages are 1.52v and 1.55v, but those have never been tested extensively so no one really knows for sure.

I believe it would also have to do with your temps and how you use the machine. Someone running 1.5v folding 24/7 with 85c temps all the time, would be a lot different than a casual user not stressing it 24/7 and using 1.5v with 60c daily max temps.


----------



## neofury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EnthusiastG4m3r*
> 
> If their chip died at 1.4 they had some serious problems. I'd assume there's probably a very good margin of people using 1.45v on their 3770k's right now. With all that being said If 1.5v+ can kill my chip then ill let it run its course, it will be a learning experience and in return info to share with others. If it doesn't die, then hey i can prove the theory wrong about 1.5v degradation.


What I figure might happen is your PC (or mine at 1.45v) will run great for months and then suddenly won't be able to run stability tests, at which point we can either try upping the voltage or lowering our overclocks back down below 1.4v.

I'm pretty sure it won't just crap the bed out of nowhere. I can't be certain though. It would be great if somebody with a dead chip could give us some info on their experiences having pushed the voltage too high.

When I run at 5ghz 1.45v it spikes up pretty close to 1.5 under load. So if it will degrade the chip rapidly, I'll know about it. My temps weren't going above 61c during gaming when I had my old mobo with properly setup CLP. I should get my CLU by latest tomorrow but I'm hoping for today. The tracking says at 5am it got to the Canada Post office and usually that means today or tomorrow. Once I'm back on track I'll redo my 5ghz stable OC and redo my stress tests. It should hit around 87c on the hottest core but never break 70 when doing normal tasks. Though I'm not sure if temps are the issue really or just voltage (or both),

I mean, if somebody had a 1500$ ridiculous water cooling custom loop keeping 5ghz at around 50-60c max, I have to imagine it would definitely help to work against degradation.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> No one knows what the max Ivy voltage is to get 3 or so years of problem free use. I know I have seen people hurt chips with over 1.6v, but I have not seen confirmed reports of people with good temps using less than 1.5v having problems. Most commonly mentioned max voltages are 1.52v and 1.55v, but those have never been tested extensively so no one really knows for sure.
> 
> I believe it would also have to do with your temps and how you use the machine. Someone running 1.5v folding 24/7 with 85c temps all the time, would be a lot different than a casual user not stressing it 24/7 and using 1.5v with 60c daily max temps.


True, folding will push it as if you're stress testing 24/7 and thus push the chip to its thermal maximum frequently. So I can't say for that, but I'm guessing if you're using offset at below 1.5v and have fairly good temps (70~ tops) when using for gaming and other tasks, it should be OK, but again, I'm not an expert on chip degradation. Like I just wondered, if somebody has ridiculous cooling, like best custom loop on the market installed properly, and has 1.5v offset 24/7, I wonder if the degradation would be little to non-existant, or if the voltage would still be enough to eventually degrade the chip. This is why I use offset though, because I'm scared even with good temps keeping the voltage that high constantly will cause my chip to degrade.

EDIT: My CLU came







Pretty happy now, definitely want work to end soon! This time I'm going to really take my time with it, I hope it gets me back to 5ghz with good temps again.

EDIT2: http://www.overclock.net/t/1247869/official-the-ivy-bridge-stable-suicide-club-guides-voltages-temps-bios-templates-inc-spreadsheet/3520#post_20416956

Just had another question, didn't want to re-post here.


----------



## YounGMessiah

Ive gotten my system real stable now along with temperatures! My new PSU for sure is doing a lot better than my others..

I have 4.5GHz at 1.2V solid and im sure I can lower it 

Thanks for the guide truly helpful


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YounGMessiah*
> 
> Ive gotten my system real stable now along with temperatures! My new PSU for sure is doing a lot better than my others..
> 
> I have 4.5GHz at 1.2V solid and im sure I can lower it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the guide truly helpful


that's great news - well done!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neofury*
> 
> EDIT2: http://www.overclock.net/t/1247869/official-the-ivy-bridge-stable-suicide-club-guides-voltages-temps-bios-templates-inc-spreadsheet/3520#post_20416956
> 
> Just had another question, didn't want to re-post here.


Did you find a solution to your problem?
It can be a few things:
1. Bad ram
2. Motherboard can't handle it
3. Motherboard hasn't got it on their QVL
4. Too low timings for your board

Sorry for the slow reply - I was away.


----------



## neofury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> that's great news - well done!
> Did you find a solution to your problem?
> It can be a few things:
> 1. Bad ram
> 2. Motherboard can't handle it
> 3. Motherboard hasn't got it on their QVL
> 4. Too low timings for your board
> 
> Sorry for the slow reply - I was away.


Hey man no worries on the slow reply, appreciate that you took the time to go back and respond to an older post.

The ram is the same ram it was on my old motherboard, which incidentally my new one is the same as the old one too. I bent some pins like an idiot and had to replace it.

It ran fine and stable on my old mobo but doesn't on this one.

The timings and all worked fine as did the speed. Seems I can only get it stable at 1600mhz now though. I think it might be the new motherboard, although the ram did act weird when I overclocked it on the old motherboard, at first it won't work on stock settings again but then I cleared everything out and did the XMP and it started to work fine. Now, neither XMP 1 or 2 or using the stock settings will work


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neofury*
> 
> Hey man no worries on the slow reply, appreciate that you took the time to go back and respond to an older post.
> 
> The ram is the same ram it was on my old motherboard, which incidentally my new one is the same as the old one too. I bent some pins like an idiot and had to replace it.
> 
> It ran fine and stable on my old mobo but doesn't on this one.
> 
> The timings and all worked fine as did the speed. Seems I can only get it stable at 1600mhz now though. I think it might be the new motherboard, although the ram did act weird when I overclocked it on the old motherboard, at first it won't work on stock settings again but then I cleared everything out and did the XMP and it started to work fine. Now, neither XMP 1 or 2 or using the stock settings will work


you tried memtesting it?
Or going to stock OC on CPU and testing RAM via P95?

You should be able to iron out the problems.
I would also highly suggest trying to sort it out.


----------



## neofury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> you tried memtesting it?
> Or going to stock OC on CPU and testing RAM via P95?
> 
> You should be able to iron out the problems.
> I would also highly suggest trying to sort it out.


I haven't done memtest86 yet but I do plan to.

I've done win32 memtesting with no issues.

The problem happens when I prime95 which I can do fine with 5ghz and ram on stock. The moment I bring it up it fails.

I should also mentioned I've tried stock with no overclock and using the XMP#1/2 as well as trying using manual settings (the right ones) and it will fail even without a CPU overclock involved. It only stops failing at 1600mhz with standard timings used usually for 1866mhz. I did manage to lower my timings at 1600mhz but that fails also. (Though my PC seems stable, just can't p95, can even do IBT which failed every other which way I had it before too)

It'll fail on the second pass of IBT unless I have it 1600mhz lowered timings or 1600mhz stock settings. But p95 won't pas with the lowered timings. I sure hope it isn't the second board, but I'm leaning in that direction.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *neofury*
> 
> Hey man no worries on the slow reply, appreciate that you took the time to go back and respond to an older post.
> 
> The ram is the same ram it was on my old motherboard, which incidentally my new one is the same as the old one too. I bent some pins like an idiot and had to replace it.
> 
> It ran fine and stable on my old mobo but doesn't on this one.
> 
> The timings and all worked fine as did the speed. Seems I can only get it stable at 1600mhz now though. I think it might be the new motherboard, although the ram did act weird when I overclocked it on the old motherboard, at first it won't work on stock settings again but then I cleared everything out and did the XMP and it started to work fine. Now, neither XMP 1 or 2 or using the stock settings will work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you tried memtesting it?
> Or going to stock OC on CPU and testing RAM via P95?
> 
> You should be able to iron out the problems.
> I would also highly suggest trying to sort it out.
Click to expand...

I agree with this, try memtesting it.

Memtest for around 8 hours (sounds long but this is actually cutting it). Some might even suggest to test each DIMM and DIMM slot which I only do this when I get new parts.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neofury*
> 
> I haven't done memtest86 yet but I do plan to.
> 
> I've done win32 memtesting with no issues.
> 
> The problem happens when I prime95 which I can do fine with 5ghz and ram on stock. The moment I bring it up it fails.
> 
> I should also mentioned I've tried stock with no overclock and using the XMP#1/2 as well as trying using manual settings (the right ones) and it will fail even without a CPU overclock involved. It only stops failing at 1600mhz with standard timings used usually for 1866mhz. I did manage to lower my timings at 1600mhz but that fails also. (Though my PC seems stable, just can't p95, can even do IBT which failed every other which way I had it before too)
> 
> It'll fail on the second pass of IBT unless I have it 1600mhz lowered timings or 1600mhz stock settings. But p95 won't pas with the lowered timings. I sure hope it isn't the second board, but I'm leaning in that direction.


I suggest USB memtest 86+
Seems odd that it is failing - maybe try getting it off XMP - ie manual? Might need some more VOLTS.
What is your ram and what voltage is it rated at?


----------



## Loktar Ogar

Hi, i'm just new here and just reading the guide and just want to share my experience in Ivy Bridge OC. Btw, thanks for the great guide...

My OC issue with ram solved by increasing VCCSA to 1.035V from auto... At first i didn't noticed any BSOD issue while using SPD @ 1600Mhz 1.50v until i ran XMP Profile 1.

Tried and tested under Prime95 blend test for 30mins. Manual voltage... I'm trying the offset voltage settings but still learning to do it.. i'm still getting BSOD.

4.2 Ghz @ 1.115V (still need to test again)
4.3 Ghz @ 1.175V (getting around 70-77C)
4.4 Ghz @ 1.205V (still need to test again getting around 80C)
4.5 Ghz @ 1.255V (getting around 73-86)
4.6 Ghz @ 1.325V (getting around 80-94C)

for reference...

i5 3570K
P8Z77-V LK
Trident X (F3-2400C10D-8GTX) XMP # 1
Noctua NH-D14
Corsair TX750W V2


----------



## neofury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I suggest USB memtest 86+
> Seems odd that it is failing - maybe try getting it off XMP - ie manual? Might need some more VOLTS.
> What is your ram and what voltage is it rated at?


It's 9-10-9-28 2T 1866mhz g.skill sniper. 4x4gb

I've tried manual, XMP 1/2

And I've tried giving it more volts just to be safe and with standard 1.5v. It worked fine on the other motherboard.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neofury*
> 
> It's 9-10-9-28 2T 1866mhz g.skill sniper. 4x4gb
> 
> I've tried manual, XMP 1/2
> 
> And I've tried giving it more volts just to be safe and with standard 1.5v. It worked fine on the other motherboard.


so 1866 doesn't work, but 1600 does? hmmm...
Have you tried only 2 out of 4 slots, just out of curiosity?

Volts, timings and compatibility is all that comes to mind.
I also see you got an Asus board....which might explain a lot, when it comes to compatibility.


----------



## neofury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> so 1866 doesn't work, but 1600 does? hmmm...
> Have you tried only 2 out of 4 slots, just out of curiosity?
> 
> Volts, timings and compatibility is all that comes to mind.
> I also see you got an Asus board....which might explain a lot, when it comes to compatibility.


It was perfectly compatible with my last Asus motherboard which was the exact same board though









I've tried even using 1 stick of ram (each one) and had the same issue on this board. Might have to try different slots to be sure.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neofury*
> 
> It was perfectly compatible with my last Asus motherboard which was the exact same board though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've tried even using 1 stick of ram (each one) and had the same issue on this board. Might have to try different slots to be sure.


try different slots, but memtest it.
It would suggest that the RAM is faulty, from what you're saying.


----------



## neofury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> try different slots, but memtest it.
> It would suggest that the RAM is faulty, from what you're saying.


Yeah it's just odd, did 12hr p95 90% ram several times with my old motherboard without any issues. I actually hope it is the ram because if it's the motherboard I'm going to be pissed.

I always wanted to upgrade to this anyways:

http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231571

Maybe it is two of the slots and if it is, this will at least solve my problem. I can live with 16gb of ram, no need for 32gb. I just want fast memory.


----------



## gdubc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neofury*
> 
> Yeah it's just odd, did 12hr p95 90% ram several times with my old motherboard without any issues. I actually hope it is the ram because if it's the motherboard I'm going to be pissed.
> 
> I always wanted to upgrade to this anyways:
> 
> http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231571
> 
> Maybe it is two of the slots and if it is, this will at least solve my problem. I can live with 16gb of ram, no need for 32gb. I just want fast memory.


That is the ram i put in my sons pc. I like it a lot.


----------



## malmental

where's 'two cables' at fellas, have you seen him lately.?


----------



## NitrousX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neofury*
> 
> Yeah it's just odd, did 12hr p95 90% ram several times with my old motherboard without any issues. I actually hope it is the ram because if it's the motherboard I'm going to be pissed.
> 
> I always wanted to upgrade to this anyways:
> 
> http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231571
> 
> Maybe it is two of the slots and if it is, this will at least solve my problem. I can live with 16gb of ram, no need for 32gb. I just want fast memory.


I have a set of these running in my system. No problems whatsoever.


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Loktar Ogar*
> 
> Hi, i'm just new here and just reading the guide and just want to share my experience in Ivy Bridge OC. Btw, thanks for the great guide...
> 
> My OC issue with ram solved by increasing VCCSA to 1.035V from auto... At first i didn't noticed any BSOD issue while using SPD @ 1600Mhz 1.50v until i ran XMP Profile 1.
> 
> Tried and tested under Prime95 blend test for 30mins. Manual voltage... I'm trying the offset voltage settings but still learning to do it.. i'm still getting BSOD.
> 
> 4.2 Ghz @ 1.115V (still need to test again)
> 4.3 Ghz @ 1.175V (getting around 70-77C)
> 4.4 Ghz @ 1.205V (still need to test again getting around 80C)
> 4.5 Ghz @ 1.255V (getting around 73-86)
> 4.6 Ghz @ 1.325V (getting around 80-94C)
> 
> for reference...
> 
> i5 3570K
> P8Z77-V LK
> Trident X (F3-2400C10D-8GTX) XMP # 1
> Noctua NH-D14
> Corsair TX750W V2


Just curious what was temps in prime95 with 4.2 or lower clocks ,if you remember ?


----------



## Loktar Ogar

I did not test this setting in detail since it was not my OC goal but it was getting below 65C... probably around 60-65C... Our ambient temp is not good since we do not have AC in my room.

Finally I've managed to do offset voltage settings, after multiple tries... I got confused in some guides and i did some trial and errors until i got familiarized with the voltage VCORE load and VDROOP and VID. Also, i think it is not possible to do offset if the C3 and C6 state is enabled.


----------



## neofury

With my current ambient I'm getting 85c tops in p95 90% ram at 5ghz







Glad those killer hot days are over for now.

Probably going to have to buy new ram if anything just to see what happens.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Loktar Ogar*
> 
> Hi, i'm just new here and just reading the guide and just want to share my experience in Ivy Bridge OC. Btw, thanks for the great guide...
> 
> My OC issue with ram solved by increasing VCCSA to 1.035V from auto... At first i didn't noticed any BSOD issue while using SPD @ 1600Mhz 1.50v until i ran XMP Profile 1.
> 
> Tried and tested under Prime95 blend test for 30mins. Manual voltage... I'm trying the offset voltage settings but still learning to do it.. i'm still getting BSOD.
> 
> 4.2 Ghz @ 1.115V (still need to test again)
> 4.3 Ghz @ 1.175V (getting around 70-77C)
> 4.4 Ghz @ 1.205V (still need to test again getting around 80C)
> 4.5 Ghz @ 1.255V (getting around 73-86)
> 4.6 Ghz @ 1.325V (getting around 80-94C)
> 
> for reference...
> 
> i5 3570K
> P8Z77-V LK
> Trident X (F3-2400C10D-8GTX) XMP # 1
> Noctua NH-D14
> Corsair TX750W V2


thanks for sharing your experience and results (sorry this post slipped my mind as I was replying to others!)


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Need help, ran memtest and got this message.

DRAM: Corsair Dominator 1600hz 16gb 9-9-9-24-2, 1.5


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Need help, ran memtest and got this message.
> 
> DRAM: Corsair Dominator 1600hz 16gb 9-9-9-24-2, 1.5


If I'm not mistaken that's faulty ram. Weird you haven't got RED ERRORS showing though...
Might suggest wrong settings in the BIOS (which you haven't by the looks of what you said) and board/ram related.


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> If I'm not mistaken that's faulty ram. Weird you haven't got RED ERRORS showing though...
> Might suggest wrong settings in the BIOS (which you haven't by the looks of what you said) and board/ram related.


I ran it as overclock timing per guide. Should I change it back to stock?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

You should run it on the rated timings by the manufacturer. Is your ram rated at 9_9_9_24 with 1.5v @ 1600mhz?


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> You should run it on the rated timings by the manufacturer. Is your ram rated at 9_9_9_24 with 1.5v @ 1600mhz?


Yes but in BIOS it's defaulted to 1333. Here's my DRAM specs.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Bios does that sometimes. What you inputted then is correct. If it is more than 2 modules, maybe try raising the voltage to 1.55v for the ram, and then retest.
Making sure you also got the latest memtest on your usb.
If that also comes with a error or that, that you got. Then contact corsair or your reseller for an rma. That's my take on it, I'm no expert though!


----------



## WiLd FyeR

I'll re-run it in XMP mode.


----------



## lucas.vulcan

I'm stable at 4.9GHz to 1.39V, This is my cpu 3


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Good job!


----------



## Loktar Ogar

I've been trying to see what's the best stable settings for my i5 3570K @ 4.5Ghz and i made some minor changes in the BIOS VCORE now at 1.265V from 1.255V (Manual Mode) and CPU-Z load @ 1.272V. For this setting i found no WHEA errors but below 1.272V or voltage drop the WHEA error is sometimes showing up, so i'm OK with 1.265V as my final voltage.

Prime95 Custom settings @ 90% memory load

i5 3570K @ 4.5Ghz (Delided)
TridentX 2400 C10 XMP
Noctua NH-D14

ASUS Multicore Enhancement = Disabled
Internal PLL Overvoltage = Disabled
EPU Power Saving Mode = Enabled
CPU Voltage = 1.265V (Manual)
DRAM Voltage = 1.65V
VCCSA Voltage = 1.035V (To get a stable XMP)
CPU PLL Voltage = Auto (Other option is +0.10V)
PCH Voltage = Auto
CPU Spread Spectrum = Disabled
EIST = Enabled
CPU C1E = Enabled
CPU C3 Report = Enabled
CPU C6 Report = Enabled
Package C State Support = Enabled
-
DIGI+ Power Control Settings
CPU LLC = Ultra High
CPU Fixed Frequency = 250
CPU Power Phase = Optimized
CPU Power Duty Control = T.Probe
CPU Current Capability = 120% (Max)

Temps:








Min 40-35-36-44
Avg 67-73-76-84
Max 72-79-84-90

I'll get some H100i next time... If you have any other tips, please let me know.


----------



## Daredevil 720

When checking for WHEA errors, aside from the Kernel-WHEA folder people say you should also check the Administrative Events folder (under Custom Views).

After pushing for 4.8GHz I keep getting this WMI 10 error in the Administrative Events folder. It shows up on every boot, without even stress testing or starting up any programs, no other errors show up while stress testing though. Does anyone know what this is? I think I read somewhere that it's OS related and nothing to worry about. Is this true?


----------



## Edkiefer

WMI event 10 error is pretty common , do a Google search and you get a lot of hits . IMO nothing to do with OC .

Here some info , I had them to but can't remember what I did to resolve them . There is a fix to stop them in link .

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/950375


----------



## Daredevil 720

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> WMI event 10 error is pretty common , do a Google search and you get a lot of hits . IMO nothing to do with OC .
> 
> Here some info , I had them to but can't remember what I did to resolve them . There is a fix to stop them in link .
> 
> http://support.microsoft.com/kb/950375


I run the script that's on the Microsoft support page and I think it's gone now.

Thanks a lot! +Rep!


----------



## malmental

Intel updates microcode to block H87/B85 overclocking
http://www.bit-tech.net/news/hardware/2013/07/25/intel-overclocking-block/1


----------



## Totally Dubbed

That's disappointing from Intel. Won't be updating my bios anyway, even though it doesn't effect me


----------



## malmental

more reason to stay with Ivy even for my upcoming HTPC build.
I liked the idea of at least playing with the BCLK..


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Need help trying to get 4.5 OC stable at 1.23 vCore. Followed the guide.

Got Whea error at 4 hours and then BSOD at 7 hours.

Currently trying the DRAM voltage at 1.55 from 1.50. Are there any other tweaks that affects overclock stability?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Need help trying to get 4.5 OC stable at 1.23 vCore. Followed the guide.
> 
> Got Whea error at 4 hours and then BSOD at 7 hours.
> 
> Currently trying the DRAM voltage at 1.55 from 1.50. Are there any other tweaks that affects overclock stability?


you need to increase your vcore - start at 1.25v and go up.


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> you need to increase your vcore - start at 1.25v and go up.


Yes, did that. Went from 1.20 - 1.33 vCore. Most stable was at 1.23.

CPU might be a bad overclocker, I think it hit a wall at 4.3mhz.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Yes, did that. Went from 1.20 - 1.33 vCore. Most stable was at 1.23.
> 
> CPU might be a bad overclocker, I think it hit a wall at 4.3mhz.


Hmm I think you are getting confused - the higher your vcore the more stable it should be.
As for mhz - you mean GHZ.


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Hmm I think you are getting confused - the higher your vcore the more stable it should be.
> As for mhz - you mean GHZ.


Running Prime95, when the volts are increased from 1.23 and on, it just does the BSOD X124 either from windows startup or after 15 minutes of Prime95. Not even WHEA error pops up, just BSOD.

The most stable volt is 1.23 that runs Prime95 for 7 hours and a WHEA error at 5 hours. Other volts just crash after a few minutes, not hours.

Weird chip or unless something is screwy. Will try a fresh install of OS and flash bios.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Running Prime95, when the volts are increased from 1.23 and on, it just does the BSOD X124 either from windows startup or after 15 minutes of Prime95. Not even WHEA error pops up, just BSOD.
> 
> The most stable volt is 1.23 that runs Prime95 for 7 hours and a WHEA error at 5 hours. Other volts just crash after a few minutes, not hours.
> 
> Weird chip or unless something is screwy. Will try a fresh install of OS and flash bios.


Nah probably just "luck" that it didn't crash at higher volts - you need to either reduce your OC or increase ur volts (making sure u don't hit 95c)


----------



## Coldsnap

My i5 3750k seems to like a lot of voltage but temperatures are decent. I'm at 4.7ghz with 1.4v at 30*C idle and 73-79 *C load. My radiator fans are running at 1,200rpm right now and I can bump them up to 1,700rmp to 2,000rpm (then they stop being silent) so I can get some better cooling, but I'm cautious about going over 1.4v.

Is this okay as long as I stay under 85*c?

tldnr: is it okay to go over 1.4v if temperatures are still under 85*C, if so what's the next step 1.45v?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I personally wouldn't go over 1.45 myself, to be safe, but we estimate the limit before degradation is 1.55v
Temps on the other hand shouldn't go over 105c, and again my personal preference is not to go over 95c.
Do bear in mind though that nothing will put so much load on your pc than prime/ibt and folding. Other than that, expect much lower load temps (like whist gaming)


----------



## steven88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coldsnap*
> 
> My i5 3750k seems to like a lot of voltage but temperatures are decent. I'm at 4.7ghz with 1.4v at 30*C idle and 73-79 *C load. My radiator fans are running at 1,200rpm right now and I can bump them up to 1,700rmp to 2,000rpm (then they stop being silent) so I can get some better cooling, but I'm cautious about going over 1.4v.
> 
> Is this okay as long as I stay under 85*c?
> 
> tldnr: is it okay to go over 1.4v if temperatures are still under 85*C, if so what's the next step 1.45v?


If you are stress testing, then I would personally take it up to *95*C....yeah it's hot, but since it is a stress test, I wouldn't worry too much under real world usage.

As for you 85C question....I would try my best to stay below 85C in real world usage.....because 85C real world is probably about 100C+ in prime95....and 100C is obviously way too close for comfort (TJ Maxx is 105C). 1.45v and below is what most would recommend. You're definitely gonna need a delid if you plan to pursue 1.40v and higher though.


----------



## Coldsnap

Thanks for the feedback. I fixed my radiators fan profile and at 4.7 with 1.4v my cpu is only getting to 69-75*C under 100% full load prime 95. Seems like I should try and see what 1.45V can get me if my temps are this low. So It seems like I could swing 4.8 at 1.45v with temps in the 75-81 area. Then I can consider a delid to bump it up to 4.9.


----------



## YounGMessiah

4.6 at 1.2V


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YounGMessiah*
> 
> 4.6 at 1.2V


pics or it didn't happen


----------



## SeD669

Subbed. Will be so useful in the coming weeks


----------



## YounGMessiah

I ran prime95 and intel burn test, each 12 hours.. didnt get those screenshots, highest temp. was 85-86


----------



## SeD669

Hey I have a bit of an issue with my OC.
I got it pretty stable on 4.2GHz but whenever I try to go higher with the multiplier in BIOS it doesn't apply when I reset.
I try x44 but when I get into windows its 4.2GHz still. I restart and go into BIOS to find it back on x42.. Have I missed something? I followed the guide closely.


----------



## maneil99

Guys I have an Issue, I had what I thought was a rock solid OC for a month, did 24 hour prime runs ect. its 4 months old I have OCed it since day 1. Now I get alot of whea errors in Crysis 3 and sometimes prime95 aswell? Is this degradation? Only things that changed is I added a new GPU and I am running it 16x instead of 8x and it uses more power. Its been acting weird since I went from Windows 8 cracked to legal but I also added a new GPU at the same time... It was running fine for the 3 days I used igpu ( tested prime 95 ) Also since switching the vcore has been hitting 1.288v instead of 1.280v even though its the same offset.

What do you think happened

Gene V 3570k 4.5GHZ 1802 Bios


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeD669*
> 
> Hey I have a bit of an issue with my OC.
> I got it pretty stable on 4.2GHz but whenever I try to go higher with the multiplier in BIOS it doesn't apply when I reset.
> I try x44 but when I get into windows its 4.2GHz still. I restart and go into BIOS to find it back on x42.. Have I missed something? I followed the guide closely.


Known asus problem. Reflash the bios, and then you'll be able to change the values again, thus nothing hard to do








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maneil99*
> 
> Guys I have an Issue, I had what I thought was a rock solid OC for a month, did 24 hour prime runs ect. its 4 months old I have OCed it since day 1. Now I get alot of whea errors in Crysis 3 and sometimes prime95 aswell? Is this degradation? Only things that changed is I added a new GPU and I am running it 16x instead of 8x and it uses more power. Its been acting weird since I went from Windows 8 cracked to legal but I also added a new GPU at the same time... It was running fine for the 3 days I used igpu ( tested prime 95 ) Also since switching the vcore has been hitting 1.288v instead of 1.280v even though its the same offset.
> 
> What do you think happened
> 
> Gene V 3570k 4.5GHZ 1802 Bios


that's odd, what's your llc and voltage in bios at?
My guess would be to increase vcore a little.
24hr prime is usually extremely good for stability, however even I had bsods after 2 months of being 24hr stable, and it ended up being faulty ram related.
Check your whea errors and see if they link to anything. Who knows, could be oc related, ram hardware or even faulty gpu. Best way to check, would be to go back to stock, input your ram settings, set the gpu, then play for about a week and see if you get any problems, if you do, then it isn't oc related, but one of the other components. oh and that's nothing to do with degradation


----------



## SeD669

Quote:


> Known asus problem. Reflash the bios, and then you'll be able to change the values again, thus nothing hard to do smile.gif


Thanks Dubbed







I just upgraded my BIOS like 2 days ago so its a bit annoying. But if it has to be done.... it has top be done.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Yeah, just flash the latest bios again, it solves it (happens on a lot of bios versions and types from Asus)


----------



## neofury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeD669*
> 
> Hey I have a bit of an issue with my OC.
> I got it pretty stable on 4.2GHz but whenever I try to go higher with the multiplier in BIOS it doesn't apply when I reset.
> I try x44 but when I get into windows its 4.2GHz still. I restart and go into BIOS to find it back on x42.. Have I missed something? I followed the guide closely.


Uninstall AI Suite 2. Mine was being a little jerk and doing the same thing. Once I uninstalled it all was fine.


----------



## malmental

I don't use AI Suite at all anymore...


----------



## neofury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> I don't use AI Suite at all anymore...


But is it installed? I wasn't using it either, but it kept overriding my bios settings. I do have it installed but purely for fan xpert, the rest is uninstalled and it works fine now. It kept putting me back to previous settings even when I would manually set it to equivalent to my bios lol.


----------



## malmental

it's no longer installed either.

when it was installed it did cause some issues because some parts of it were in the start-up
even after using msconfig it would still be in the start-up.
because of it my hwmonitor readings were off as well as some alarm sensors going off for no reason.
if I kept it installed then I would have to go and close the remaining running parts individually with task manager.

so yes, the only way is to uninstall it completely..


----------



## neofury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> it's no longer installed either.
> 
> when it was installed it did cause some issues because some parts of it were in the start-up
> even after using msconfig it would still be in the start-up.
> because of it my hwmonitor readings were off as well as some alarm sensors going off for no reason.
> if I kept it installed then I would have to go and close the remaining running parts individually with task manager.
> 
> so yes, the only way is to uninstall it completely..


Yeah if fanxpert didn't work so well for me, I would completely remove it. AI Suite is absolute rubbish. It would tell me warnings that I've hit 70c when my monitors were already above 80 for a long time lol.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neofury*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> it's no longer installed either.
> 
> when it was installed it did cause some issues because some parts of it were in the start-up
> even after using msconfig it would still be in the start-up.
> because of it my hwmonitor readings were off as well as some alarm sensors going off for no reason.
> if I kept it installed then I would have to go and close the remaining running parts individually with task manager.
> 
> so yes, the only way is to uninstall it completely..
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah if fanxpert didn't work so well for me, I would completely remove it. AI Suite is absolute rubbish. It would tell me warnings that I've hit 70c when my monitors were already above 80 for a long time lol.
Click to expand...

THAT EXACTLY....
LOL


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Yup, and it leaves behind services that shouldn't be allowed by software. It is the prime example of Asus and their crap software


----------



## maneil99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Known asus problem. Reflash the bios, and then you'll be able to change the values again, thus nothing hard to do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's odd, what's your llc and voltage in bios at?
> My guess would be to increase vcore a little.
> 24hr prime is usually extremely good for stability, however even I had bsods after 2 months of being 24hr stable, and it ended up being faulty ram related.
> Check your whea errors and see if they link to anything. Who knows, could be oc related, ram hardware or even faulty gpu. Best way to check, would be to go back to stock, input your ram settings, set the gpu, then play for about a week and see if you get any problems, if you do, then it isn't oc related, but one of the other components. oh and that's nothing to do with degradation


The Whea errors say its CPU related. Really weird, I am thinking it must be degradation if its this unstable. I got 31 wheas after doing a prime95 test, reflash bios and redid the settings and couldn't get it again. But I still get wheas in crysis 3. Maybe I'll claim my free intel replacement with the tuning plan I have. My chip is going to take 1.29v, the old chip I had needed 1.35v for 4.4.ghz What are the chances I get something worse. I know its a lottery


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Yeah that seems unfortunate. Try going to stock and then seeing if you still have problems


----------



## maneil99

Never thought my CPU would degrade after 4 months. Only other things that changed since it was stable was the GPU ( 16x instead of 8x, uses more power ) and OS ( Got a legal copy of Win8 )


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Do I need to register my OS for the BlueScreenViewer to work? Overclocking on a secondary HDD instead of the Primary SSD with registered OS.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maneil99*
> 
> Never thought my CPU would degrade after 4 months. Only other things that changed since it was stable was the GPU ( 16x instead of 8x, uses more power ) and OS ( Got a legal copy of Win8 )


Please stop saying you have degradation, as you'll confuse people. More often than not it's oc/ chip related.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Do I need to register my OS for the BlueScreenViewer to work? Overclocking on a secondary HDD instead of the Primary SSD with registered OS.


no you don't have to register, but how will you boot into Windows if you don't have an os? Bit confusing.


----------



## SeD669

Thanks again for the info guys. I flashed my BIOS last night and it was still being difficult but I will try a few more things that have been suggested.


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> no you don't have to register, but how will you boot into Windows if you don't have an os? Bit confusing.


On a HDD I had laying around, I installed the same OS I had on my Primary SSD so I can just use the extra HDD just for Overclocking. This will help from having to re-install everything again if the OS gets corrupted.

I will try to re-install BlueScreenViewer again and see if it works.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> On a HDD I had laying around, I installed the same OS I had on my Primary SSD so I can just use the extra HDD just for Overclocking. This will help from having to re-install everything again if the OS gets corrupted.
> 
> I will try to re-install BlueScreenViewer again and see if it works.


if your os gets corrupted, something isn't right. I wouldn't worry about that,nor bsods whilst trying to get a stable voltage.
I can understand where you are coming from though, but it's a little too much precaution if you ask me. More hassle than anything.
Haven't come across anyone in the years I've read pages and oc'ed pcs to notice any data loss.
Usually you should not do anything with your pc, whilst you're testing.
When I was trying to get stable for such a long time, my friends were always saying: 'when will you start actually using your pc, instead of constantly priming?' Haha.
Furth


----------



## SeD669

Hey I got a semi-stable 4.8GHz at 1.33v but I needed 1.47v to get 5GHz... I didn't run Prime for more than 10 minutes tho :/
Is this on par?
I'm back to 4.2 @ 1.23v and I will be dropping the Vcore soon but I have to ask about the offset.....
If I set the Vcore to 1.23 manually and in CoreTemp I'm reading a value of 1.331 for the VID does this mean:
1.23 - 1.33 = -0.1? Isn't that a little high?


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> if your os gets corrupted, something isn't right. I wouldn't worry about that,nor bsods whilst trying to get a stable voltage.
> I can understand where you are coming from though, but it's a little too much precaution if you ask me. More hassle than anything.
> Haven't come across anyone in the years I've read pages and oc'ed pcs to notice any data loss.
> Usually you should not do anything with your pc, whilst you're testing.
> When I was trying to get stable for such a long time, my friends were always saying: 'when will you start actually using your pc, instead of constantly priming?' Haha.
> Furth


Ahaha yup.. Being overly cautious, jus want a clean OS.

Anyway, finally got past 4.3ghz OC and now at 4.5ghz at 1.23vCore. Running 1.22 vCore to see if i can go lower. Serious, overclocking does take sometime.


----------



## maneil99

What do you guys consider an average vcore for a 3570k? I had one that needed 1.35v for 4.4ghz that got fried from the MB, thinking about claiming my current chip until my intel tuning plan, it needs 1.288v it seems to be stable, which isn't bad at all but considering I used to have it stable at 1.272 for awhile, then needed to increase it to 1.280v, now even that gives me whea errors I think its degrading

Also considering I had 31 whea errors in a 9 hour prime run then either reflashed the bios or redid the settings and did what I am 99% sure is the same settings and not getting a single error in 12 hours is that a motherboard issue or CPU/Setting issue? Either way it was unstable while playing crysis 3 which seems to be the quickest way for me to get wheas but the fact that I couldn't get any in prime while using what I am pretty sure was the same settings is confusing to say the least. One test was during the day one was at night, temps were maybe 3-5c cooler


----------



## DeOmZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maneil99*
> 
> What do you guys consider an average vcore for a 3570k? I had one that needed 1.35v for 4.4ghz that got fried from the MB, thinking about claiming my current chip until my intel tuning plan, it needs 1.288v it seems to be stable, which isn't bad at all but considering I used to have it stable at 1.272 for awhile, then needed to increase it to 1.280v, now even that gives me whea errors I think its degrading
> 
> Also considering I had 31 whea errors in a 9 hour prime run then either reflashed the bios or redid the settings and did what I am 99% sure is the same settings and not getting a single error in 12 hours is that a motherboard issue or CPU/Setting issue? Either way it was unstable while playing crysis 3 which seems to be the quickest way for me to get wheas but the fact that I couldn't get any in prime while using what I am pretty sure was the same settings is confusing to say the least. One test was during the day one was at night, temps were maybe 3-5c cooler


There's really no average vcore for 3570k because it really depends how good the chip is.

My 3570k is in 4.9Ghz w/ only 1.376v and passed 12hours of Prime.


----------



## maneil99

yea I know there is no average but is luck on my side that the RMA chip would be better then 1.288v/4.5 or worse


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeD669*
> 
> Hey I got a semi-stable 4.8GHz at 1.33v but I needed 1.47v to get 5GHz... I didn't run Prime for more than 10 minutes tho :/
> Is this on par?
> I'm back to 4.2 @ 1.23v and I will be dropping the Vcore soon but I have to ask about the offset.....
> If I set the Vcore to 1.23 manually and in CoreTemp I'm reading a value of 1.331 for the VID does this mean:
> 1.23 - 1.33 = -0.1? Isn't that a little high?


That's a very high VID, but there's nothing you can do about that. As for the voltage, yeah huge step up for higher than 4.5, bit like my chip that I consider a little lower than average in terms of lottery
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Ahaha yup.. Being overly cautious, jus want a clean OS.
> 
> Anyway, finally got past 4.3ghz OC and now at 4.5ghz at 1.23vCore. Running 1.22 vCore to see if i can go lower. Serious, overclocking does take sometime.


nice one! Yeah ocing doesn't really take skill no more, especially with such fully covered guides as this one, but time and patience can't be really taught to users, and often people rush these things, when in all honestly they have to sit, read and learn and more so patiently test their pc's


----------



## scorpscarx

Mine is 1.328 stable 4.5, tried to push farther and it 4.6 only booted at 1.37, but still unstable after about 10 minutes of Prime. Yall should consider yourselves lucky







. I also can't quite get offset to be stable after 4.5 when I need those higher volts probably because the low end (vdroop) is just too low. Maybe I should bring my cpu pll up more than 1.7....

In any case I'm pretty jelly of you guys with such low vcores







.

Since I'm delidded.... wondering if it would be worth it to try another 3570 or 3770 in order to run something more respectable around 4.8, because my chip is effectively maxed out (although quite stable) at 4.5 in offset mode as well. I'm thinking those 300MHZ aren't enough performance to justify a new chip.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

They aren't indeed, I would stick with your chip and use it


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SeD669*
> 
> Hey I got a semi-stable 4.8GHz at 1.33v but I needed 1.47v to get 5GHz... I didn't run Prime for more than 10 minutes tho :/
> Is this on par?
> I'm back to 4.2 @ 1.23v and I will be dropping the Vcore soon but I have to ask about the offset.....
> If I set the Vcore to 1.23 manually and in CoreTemp I'm reading a value of 1.331 for the VID does this mean:
> 1.23 - 1.33 = -0.1? Isn't that a little high?
> 
> 
> 
> That's a very high VID, but there's nothing you can do about that. As for the voltage, yeah huge step up for higher than 4.5, bit like my chip that I consider a little lower than average in terms of lottery
Click to expand...

SeD669 has a 3930K SB-E, if that makes any difference...


----------



## scorpscarx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> They aren't indeed, I would stick with your chip and use it


Cheers, thanks a lot







. Time to start saving for haswell-E, going to be boring waiting so long without an OC project but I'll figure something out lol.


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> nice one! Yeah ocing doesn't really take skill no more, especially with such fully covered guides as this one, but time and patience can't be really taught to users, and often people rush these things, when in all honestly they have to sit, read and learn and more so patiently test their pc's


Thanks, got fortunate in the IVY lotter. Almost sold it to. Here's a pix of the 4.5ghz OC at 1.23 vCore. It's not an overclock unelss there is a pix.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scorpscarx*
> 
> Mine is 1.328 stable 4.5, tried to push farther and it 4.6 only booted at 1.37, but still unstable after about 10 minutes of Prime. Yall should consider yourselves lucky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I also can't quite get offset to be stable after 4.5 when I need those higher volts probably because the low end (vdroop) is just too low. Maybe I should bring my cpu pll up more than 1.7....
> 
> In any case I'm pretty jelly of you guys with such low vcores
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Since I'm delidded.... wondering if it would be worth it to try another 3570 or 3770 in order to run something more respectable around 4.8, because my chip is effectively maxed out (although quite stable) at 4.5 in offset mode as well. I'm thinking those 300MHZ aren't enough performance to justify a new chip.


At first I thought I had a crappy chip but turns out its good to go after a few tweaks in the BIOS setting. Well you can stick with it but since your bored. You can reconsider.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Nice, good voltage and temps for that oc


----------



## SeD669

Whats an SB-E? Im clueless lol


----------



## gdubc

Sandy bridge-e...2011 socket.


----------



## SeD669

Oh yer lol thats right. So does that make a difference VID-wise?


----------



## Spurlove

Hey guys! New to overclocking, quite exciting times. I believe I've spent about a week researching all the things I need to know and got things rolling.
My issue: When I overclock (starting at 4.2 for now, just to move up incrementally), the value in CPU-Z stays at 4500 or 4499.

Is there something in the bios or on my comp that's forcing the clock to 4.5 regardless of my bios settings? Keep in mind, I've followed the guide to a T and have everything set up according to the guide and my research.

My specs:
i7-3770k
p8z77-v lk Asus Mobo
16gb G.Skill Ripjaws
AMD HD 7970 3gb
liquid cooling (unit from ibuypower, not sure of brand)
just applied new antec thermal paste

Overclocking on this should be a cinche, but issues...
Any help greatly appreciated!


----------



## Loktar Ogar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spurlove*
> 
> Hey guys! New to overclocking, quite exciting times. I believe I've spent about a week researching all the things I need to know and got things rolling.
> My issue: When I overclock (starting at 4.2 for now, just to move up incrementally), the value in CPU-Z stays at 4500 or 4499.
> 
> Is there something in the bios or on my comp that's forcing the clock to 4.5 regardless of my bios settings? Keep in mind, I've followed the guide to a T and have everything set up according to the guide and my research.
> 
> My specs:
> i7-3770k
> p8z77-v lk Asus Mobo
> 16gb G.Skill Ripjaws
> AMD HD 7970 3gb
> liquid cooling (unit from ibuypower, not sure of brand)
> just applied new antec thermal paste
> 
> Overclocking on this should be a cinche, but issues...
> Any help greatly appreciated!


Try uninstalling AI Suite first and/or re-flashing your BIOS (load optimized defaults first). I think it was a BIOS bug from ASUS. We have the same motherboard by the way and there is a new BIOS 1103. Also, check again the guide on the first page.


----------



## DeOmZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spurlove*
> 
> Hey guys! New to overclocking, quite exciting times. I believe I've spent about a week researching all the things I need to know and got things rolling.
> My issue: When I overclock (starting at 4.2 for now, just to move up incrementally), the value in CPU-Z stays at 4500 or 4499.
> 
> Is there something in the bios or on my comp that's forcing the clock to 4.5 regardless of my bios settings? Keep in mind, I've followed the guide to a T and have everything set up according to the guide and my research.
> 
> My specs:
> i7-3770k
> p8z77-v lk Asus Mobo
> 16gb G.Skill Ripjaws
> AMD HD 7970 3gb
> liquid cooling (unit from ibuypower, not sure of brand)
> just applied new antec thermal paste
> 
> Overclocking on this should be a cinche, but issues...
> Any help greatly appreciated!


Make sure that the "BCLK/PEG Frequency" in Bios is set to 100.


----------



## DeOmZ

Just want to share my 12 hour prime test @ 4.9Ghz / 1.376 - 1.384v. Here also include some of my OC settings in Bios.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Very simple, if you followed everything from the guide, it would suggest that your Windows power options are set to performance.
You need to set it to balanced in order for it to throttle down.
Without that, the pc will stay at your max oc all the time.
I should also note that it is normal for your pc to run at its max oc for 2mins from a cold boot.
Hope that clears things up


----------



## ltg2227

quick question. I am trying to achieve a 4.5Ghz oc with my sig rig. I am follwing the guide and video but i want my rig to run at the desired OC all the time,no power saving features. Can i disable "Enhanced Intel SpeedStep Technology" and the other "CPU C1E"& C state options? That being said,once i find a stable OC can I just leave voltage on manual instead of messing around with offset?


----------



## neofury

Sure you can, but why would you want to? When it's idle, it may as well be 1600mhz and low voltage no? Once you find a stable OC for 4.5ghz on manual, finding an offset is typically one or two attempts at most, it's easy and probably better for your CPU. Plus whenever you want that 4.5ghz to kick in, it will.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Exactly what neo said. No idea why you wouldn't want it to throttle down. Waste of power and increases the temps


----------



## ltg2227

ok, i will give this a go with power saving!


----------



## Shaba

First, thanks for the great guide!! I never thought OC could be this easy









Since OC my Sandy Bridge i5 to 4.5 ghz at 1.37v, I have been having a strange issue that didn't show up until recently. Whenever I COLD BOOT my PC, it doesn't look like I am posting. The board will try to post, shut down, then reboot itself as if nothing happened. This does not occur during restarts but only from a cold boot, typically after the computer being shut down for 18 hours or so. I have seen it occur after as little as 8 but I only tested that 1 time. Any one have any ideas? I can post pics of my bios once I get home to show my settings.

I will most likely drop back to stock and test it for a few days to see if the issue happens at stock settings. My hope is that the issue lies with my OC because if it happens at stock, that means there is a bigger issue. My Asus board is not running the most up to date BIOS so that will be another test.

Any ideas are welcome!!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Could be down to a few things. First point of call would be to run at stock.
That type of behaviour I've noted from a few things:
Not properly seated cooling on the CPU
Not enough power to the PC
Surges of power
OC failure - more vcore needed
Change of hardware noted
Corrupted bios
Faulty ram
Static within the system

Some of the above are educated guesses.
Try stock, see what that brings, then report back. I don't know why any setting or correctly done/stable oc would do such a thing


----------



## maneil99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shaba*
> 
> First, thanks for the great guide!! I never thought OC could be this easy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since OC my Sandy Bridge i5 to 4.5 ghz at 1.37v, I have been having a strange issue that didn't show up until recently. Whenever I COLD BOOT my PC, it doesn't look like I am posting. The board will try to post, shut down, then reboot itself as if nothing happened. This does not occur during restarts but only from a cold boot, typically after the computer being shut down for 18 hours or so. I have seen it occur after as little as 8 but I only tested that 1 time. Any one have any ideas? I can post pics of my bios once I get home to show my settings.
> 
> I will most likely drop back to stock and test it for a few days to see if the issue happens at stock settings. My hope is that the issue lies with my OC because if it happens at stock, that means there is a bigger issue. My Asus board is not running the most up to date BIOS so that will be another test.
> 
> Any ideas are welcome!!


Thats from Cstates isn't it? I think Thats normal


----------



## Totally Dubbed

If he followed the guide, c states have nothing to do with it.


----------



## maneil99

Some PSU's power cycle?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

No idea, that's not normal behaviour though


----------



## Pheozero

Hello, I've been trying to overclock my 3570K and the last error code I got was: 0x7E = Corrupted OS file. However, when I reset my BIOS to default, the OS was still working just fine? What should I do in case I get that code again?


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shaba*
> 
> First, thanks for the great guide!! I never thought OC could be this easy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since OC my Sandy Bridge i5 to 4.5 ghz at 1.37v, I have been having a strange issue that didn't show up until recently. Whenever I COLD BOOT my PC, it doesn't look like I am posting. The board will try to post, shut down, then reboot itself as if nothing happened. This does not occur during restarts but only from a cold boot, typically after the computer being shut down for 18 hours or so. I have seen it occur after as little as 8 but I only tested that 1 time. Any one have any ideas? I can post pics of my bios once I get home to show my settings.
> 
> I will most likely drop back to stock and test it for a few days to see if the issue happens at stock settings. My hope is that the issue lies with my OC because if it happens at stock, that means there is a bigger issue. My Asus board is not running the most up to date BIOS so that will be another test.
> 
> Any ideas are welcome!!


If you followed the guide then disable PLL, it's useless until you actually try and push it...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pheozero*
> 
> Hello, I've been trying to overclock my 3570K and the last error code I got was: 0x7E = Corrupted OS file. However, when I reset my BIOS to default, the OS was still working just fine? What should I do in case I get that code again?


run "sfc /scannow" (cmd prompt and as admin) and see what it shows. OS can load-up just fine with corrupted files.


----------



## DeOmZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pheozero*
> 
> Hello, I've been trying to overclock my 3570K and the last error code I got was: 0x7E = Corrupted OS file. However, when I reset my BIOS to default, the OS was still working just fine? What should I do in case I get that code again?


Check this out.

http://www.overclock.net/a/common-bsod-error-code-list-for-overclocking


----------



## ltg2227

I have vcore in bios @ 1.26, when running P95 it's showing 1.264 in cpu-z and occasionally jumps to 1.272 all at 75% LLC! Should I set LLC to 50% or is this a sign i may need to up the voltage a notch in bios to 1.265? or do nothing at all and keep checking for errors? btw, in coretemp the vid is 1.236 and jumps to 1.24 occasionally and temps are topped out so far at 87C but are hoovering around 80C atm, kinda high?

going for 4.5 OC


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ltg2227*
> 
> I have vcore in bios @ 1.26, when running P95 it's showing 1.264 in cpu-z and occasionally jumps to 1.272 all at 75% LLC! Should I set LLC to 50% or is this a sign i may need to up the voltage a notch in bios to 1.265? or do nothing at all and keep checking for errors? btw, in coretemp the vid is 1.236 and jumps to 1.24 occasionally and temps are topped out so far at 87C but are hoovering around 80C atm, kinda high?
> 
> going for 4.5 OC


temps are ok, for that voltage and OC
As for the LLC, try HIGH (50%) - but I think it will be too low.

LLC is overshooting your vcore a little, but it isn't something to be greatly worried about - mine does the same.

Please don't get me wrong - you need to try and ensure the vcore in CPUZ is a little lower than what you have set in the BIOS - but sometimes it is the case that, when you set LLC a notch lower, it goes WAY below what you had - thus the overshooting becomes "normal"


----------



## Pheozero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> run "sfc /scannow" (cmd prompt and as admin) and see what it shows. OS can load-up just fine with corrupted files.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeOmZ*
> 
> Check this out.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/a/common-bsod-error-code-list-for-overclocking


When I ran /scannow, the cmd line said I had no integrity violations.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pheozero*
> 
> Hello, I've been trying to overclock my 3570K and the last error code I got was: 0x7E = Corrupted OS file. However, when I reset my BIOS to default, the OS was still working just fine? What should I do in case I get that code again?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pheozero*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> run "sfc /scannow" (cmd prompt and as admin) and see what it shows. OS can load-up just fine with corrupted files.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DeOmZ*
> 
> Check this out.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/a/common-bsod-error-code-list-for-overclocking
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When I ran /scannow, the cmd line said I had no integrity violations.
Click to expand...

I take it this is what you're talking about...?
when running your CPU at stock settings you can even game and stress test your unit without errors.?


----------



## Pheozero

Yeah, I can do those just fine.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pheozero*
> 
> Yeah, I can do those just fine.


please go through and list your BIOS settings....


----------



## Pheozero

As of right now, all of my setting are back at stock after I received the error message. However, when I was trying to OC last night, all of my setting were the same as in the OP's post except for DRAM speed which was left at auto, and my ratio and volts which were at 4.4GHz @1.27V respectively. If you actually do need screens, I'll go look around for my USB somewhere around here.


----------



## Shaba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Could be down to a few things. First point of call would be to run at stock.
> That type of behaviour I've noted from a few things:
> Not properly seated cooling on the CPU
> Not enough power to the PC
> Surges of power
> OC failure - more vcore needed
> Change of hardware noted
> Corrupted bios
> Faulty ram
> Static within the system
> 
> Some of the above are educated guesses.
> Try stock, see what that brings, then report back. I don't know why any setting or correctly done/stable oc would do such a thing


Set bios back to stock settings and booted my comp this morning cold and didn't have any issues. I am going to go back through my OC and see if there were any mistakes. i ran prime95 for 19 hours without error on my initial run. what i may do is start from scratch and just go with 4.3 instead of 4.5 and test that for a few weeks. ill report back my findings after awhile. thanks for the assist


----------



## neofury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shaba*
> 
> Set bios back to stock settings and booted my comp this morning cold and didn't have any issues. I am going to go back through my OC and see if there were any mistakes. i ran prime95 for 19 hours without error on my initial run. what i may do is start from scratch and just go with 4.3 instead of 4.5 and test that for a few weeks. ill report back my findings after awhile. thanks for the assist


One thing I did at one point is I screen capped the guide using my phone and then I double checked all my settings. Could be useful for debugging a wrong setting.


----------



## Shaba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neofury*
> 
> One thing I did at one point is I screen capped the guide using my phone and then I double checked all my settings. Could be useful for debugging a wrong setting.


i have a separate laptop that I can use to double check. my gut instinct is that i have an error somewhere but ill find out eventually.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Then in that case sounds as if you didn't have enough vcore.
When you had the problem, in Windows were you at stock or at the desired oc? As if you were back at stock that would indicate the bios declining the oc and reverting you back to stock


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pheozero*
> 
> As of right now, all of my setting are back at stock after I received the error message. However, when I was trying to OC last night, all of my setting were the same as in the OP's post except for DRAM speed which was left at auto, and my ratio and volts which were at 4.4GHz @1.27V respectively. If you actually do need screens, I'll go look around for my USB somewhere around here.


coming back to you, got a little busy at work this morning..


----------



## Loktar Ogar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ltg2227*
> 
> I have vcore in bios @ 1.26, when running P95 it's showing 1.264 in cpu-z and occasionally jumps to 1.272 all at 75% LLC! Should I set LLC to 50% or is this a sign i may need to up the voltage a notch in bios to 1.265? or do nothing at all and keep checking for errors? btw, in coretemp the vid is 1.236 and jumps to 1.24 occasionally and temps are topped out so far at 87C but are hoovering around 80C atm, kinda high?
> 
> going for 4.5 OC


Mine is stable at 4.5ghz @ 1.265V and raise up to 1.272 when loading up prime95. Try increasing your volts a little. My LLC settings are Ultra High (75%), so far it gives more stability and less vdrops. I disabled PLL unless i'm going 4.8ghz...


----------



## Pheozero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> coming back to you, got a little busy at work this morning..


Not a problem, I'm gonna be gaming for most of today, so I'll check back here later,


----------



## ltg2227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Loktar Ogar*
> 
> Mine is stable at 4.5ghz @ 1.265V and raise up to 1.272 when loading up prime95. Try increasing your volts a little. My LLC settings are Ultra High (75%), so far it gives more stability and less vdrops. I disabled PLL unless i'm going 4.8ghz...


thanks, but when you say you disable PLL are you talking about "CPU PLL voltage"? In the guide it suggests 1.7 but I set it to 1.6! Can that be disabled? It's on auto by default! I just want to make sure before i make that change!


----------



## Loktar Ogar

Sorry for not being clear.

Internal PLL Overvoltage ► Enabled (Disabled if you want to keep Sleep Mode) and for the PLL voltz it's just Auto for me...


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pheozero*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> coming back to you, got a little busy at work this morning..
> 
> 
> 
> Not a problem, I'm gonna be gaming for most of today, so I'll check back here later,
Click to expand...

ready when you are..


----------



## ltg2227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Loktar Ogar*
> 
> Sorry for not being clear.
> 
> Internal PLL Overvoltage ► Enabled (Disabled if you want to keep Sleep Mode) and for the PLL voltz it's just Auto for me...


Oh ok, appreciate it!


----------



## ltg2227

So far, i'm almost 9 hours in to P95 and everything is looking good! Unfortunately, i cant run P95 for 24 hours because i will be doing some gaming and other things but i'm hoping to squeeze at least 12 hours. Then, i'll start messing with the offset :}


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ltg2227*
> 
> So far, i'm almost 9 hours in to P95 and everything is looking good! Unfortunately, i cant run P95 for 24 hours because i will be doing some gaming and other things but i'm hoping to squeeze at least 12 hours. Then, i'll start messing with the offset :}


what's the temps and voltage.?
we have similar rigs and I just upgraded from GTX 670 a few months ago.


----------



## ltg2227

Edit: well, looks like at the 9 hour mark i came inside and noticed this:

worker 1
Fatal Error: rounding was 0.5 , expected less than 0.4
Hardware failure detected csonsult stress.txt file

so, do i need to raise the cpu voltage a notch?


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ltg2227*
> 
> Edit: well, looks like at the 9 hour mark i came inside and noticed this:
> 
> worker 1
> Fatal Error: rounding was 0.5 , expected less than 0.4
> Hardware failure detected csonsult stress.txt file
> 
> *so, do i need to raise the cpu voltage a notch?*


what was s running then.?


----------



## ltg2227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> what was s running then.?


In BIOS i had 1.265 cpu voltage ( in cpu-z it was 1.272 when stressing) temps topped out at 87C but averaged 75C or so! P95 was running!

I did go back into BIOS and raise the voltage to 1.270 and will stress test later!

btw, when you guys stress test, can you do anything else on your pc's?


----------



## malmental

you can I suppose but I do not, I just let it go.
I'm not a P95 fan however, I game on it and run AIDA64 Extreme, P95 is illogical.

what clock are you running 4.6GHz..?


----------



## ltg2227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> you can I suppose but I do not, I just let it go.
> I'm not a P95 fan however, I game on it and run AIDA64 Extreme, P95 is illogical.
> 
> what clock are you running 4.6GHz..?


i'm going for 4.5

I really only game on my rig too, but i'll still shoot for at least 12 hours stabilty.


----------



## malmental

I'm at 4.4GHz currently in the summer and 4.7GHz in the cooler months..

4.4GHz settings:
LLC - medium
Phase Control - Optimized
Voltage Freq - auto
Pwer Duty control - Thermal
CPU @ 140%


----------



## Kurio

I have this problem with my 3570K. It cant go over 4.4ghz. on 4.4 i need 1.44v which means my temps goes up to 80. :/


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kurio*
> 
> I have this problem with my 3570K. It cant go over 4.4ghz. on 4.4 i need 1.44v which means my temps goes up to 80. :/


you should RMA for another chip, that's just bad...


----------



## Totally Dubbed

You can do other things whist stress testing, but it will be extremely slower than without anything running.


----------



## Spurlove

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spurlove*
> 
> Hey guys! New to overclocking, quite exciting times. I believe I've spent about a week researching all the things I need to know and got things rolling.
> My issue: When I overclock (starting at 4.2 for now, just to move up incrementally), the value in CPU-Z stays at 4500 or 4499.
> 
> Is there something in the bios or on my comp that's forcing the clock to 4.5 regardless of my bios settings? Keep in mind, I've followed the guide to a T and have everything set up according to the guide and my research.
> 
> My specs:
> i7-3770k
> p8z77-v lk Asus Mobo
> 16gb G.Skill Ripjaws
> AMD HD 7970 3gb
> liquid cooling (unit from ibuypower, not sure of brand)
> just applied new antec thermal paste
> 
> Overclocking on this should be a cinche, but issues...
> Any help greatly appreciated!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Loktar Ogar*
> 
> Try uninstalling AI Suite first and/or re-flashing your BIOS (load optimized defaults first). I think it was a BIOS bug from ASUS. We have the same motherboard by the way and there is a new BIOS 1103. Also, check again the guide on the first page.


1103 eh? I did update the bios about 2 months ago, but I'll have to check what Bios version I'm on.
I did uninstall Suite II (which was a nightmare process). I saw too about the power suggestion and I'm going to try that as well. That might be what is overriding my multiplier input.
Either way, thank you everyone for all of the great responses, the community here really is great!


----------



## gdubc

Has anyone used that ai suite removal tool that raja from asus put up?


----------



## malmental

nope, just uninstall it and if it leaves a few things in the start-up or whatever use 'msconfig' and/or task manager to close those then delete or uninstall them then.
not time for fancy removal tools, just like using drivesweeper for uninstalling graphics drivers,
can do more hard then good if you do not watch it...


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I was going to take them to court for that. Maybe they realised their idiotic gestures. No idea, what tool is it?


----------



## gdubc

I don't know if the *link* will work but is on asus forum.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Yup I would use this tool, if you have installed ai suite. Simply because services are stored on the PC. Unless you want to run on custom boot the whole time, I suggest using the tool.


----------



## Coldsnap

Can someone explain to me the difference between offset over clocking and this way (constant voltage). I understand that offset overclocking the volts will ramp up with the core while in constant it's across the board one volt. What I do not understand is which one will give you a better over clock and which one is better for overall CPU health. Thank you.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Offset is better for your pc health, and if you're always at max (say folding) then it's in theory more stable to stay on a constant voltage (thus it being the better overclock)
With that in mind, anyone not benchmarking daily or folding, should stick to offset.
I folded quite regularly, and yet I was on offset, which is what I suggest for you.


----------



## enigma7820

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Offset is better for your pc health, and if you're always at max (say folding) then it's in theory more stable to stay on a constant voltage (thus it being the better overclock)
> With that in mind, anyone not benchmarking daily or folding, should stick to offset.
> I folded quite regularly, and yet I was on offset, which is what I suggest for you.


I thought when you go into c3 or c6 on manual voltage the chip receives the same amount of voltage as an offset would do when at rest. Lets face it if we are on these beast computers lol when we are using it we are pushing it enough to need the voltage and clocks speeds at that point.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Same amount of voltage with load, indeed. But at idle, that's a different story. At least that's my understanding and what I've noted with voltages whilst playing around with offset and manual







!
C states just permit the CPU to go into sleep or hibernation periods of inactivity.
I should note that some argue that if the CPU keeps going into sleep or hibernation, it becomes less efficient to have c states on. This is a simple principle of constantly turning on and off the CPU. This theory isn't proven, but makes some logical sense. Thus what I do, when I know I won't be using the PC for more than 1hr away from it, I switch it off completely (seeing as it only takes 1min to boot back up!)


----------



## ltg2227

update: i upped voltage to 1.275 ran for 19 1/2 hours on P95! No errors or crashes! I'm gonna call that good! Then sett the offset voltage! Hopefully i'm good to go now @ 4.5

sorry , I took the snip-it after i stopped P95, so it didnt show 4.5, but did show how long the stability test was!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Good job


----------



## Zboy

I reset my bios and followed this guide again. the correct voltage shows up in cpuz, but now my max clock is the default 3.9 instead of what I set it to. I reset the bios and redid everything a couple more times and I still don't get the anything higher than 3.9 while priming. It's manually set to 4.5 and that's what i've been running 24/7 on. any idea of what's wrong?

multiplier in cpuz is 39


----------



## Loktar Ogar

If the multiplier stays at 39 in CPU-Z, probably the AI suite is causing the issue if you installed it. Try to uninstall and restart and see if it worked, if not then reset the BIOS. Hope that cures the problem. I had almost the same issue before.


----------



## syn1c

So I'm feeling pretty stumped at this point. Even trying to get a stable 4.2 Overclock results in BSOD errors for me (and that's bring the my VCore up to 1.24), setting my LLC on Medium, running Prime95 small FFT.

Here's my rig:

Intel 3770k CPU
Noctua NH-D14 Cooler
Asus Maximus V Formula (latest Bios)
EVGA GTX 770 x 2
16 Gb G. Skill Ripjaws X (timing of 10-10-10-30)
Samsung 256 SSD
Western Digital 1TB Hard drive x 2
Corsair 850 Gold PSU
NZXT Switch 810 Case

I tried following the guide in the first post (using those settings, and I couldn't get anything that wouldn't fail. I tried letting Turbo V Evo overclock to 4.4, still BSODs about the VCore running Prime95.

I'm not sure what else to do at this point. I just feel like I got a seriously hampered CPU for overclocking.

Any assistance would be appreciated, though I'm not feeling very hopeful.


----------



## Loktar Ogar

Try the Memory settings set to auto and increase your VCCSA volts up to 1.1V and lower it down until you get the lowest voltage without BSOD after every 15-30 mins of Prime95 blend test. Also, it would be easier if have have the AI Suite installed so you can change the VCCSA or VCORE voltage while in Windows.


----------



## syn1c

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Loktar Ogar*
> 
> Try the Memory settings set to auto and increase your VCCSA volts up to 1.1V and lower it down until you get the lowest voltage without BSOD after every 15-30 mins of Prime95 blend test. Also, it would be easier if have have the AI Suite installed so you can change the VCCSA or VCORE voltage while in Windows.


Is this directed towards me? Just want to make sure.


----------



## Loktar Ogar

Yes... Also, in addition.. Prime small FFTs to stress test your overclock without having too much issues with memory settings.


----------



## syn1c

I can reinstall AI Suite right now. What options should I install? Also, what other settings should I use? (I currently have the F5 Optimized Defaults enabled).


----------



## Loktar Ogar

DIGI+VRM and TurboV EVO are the basics that you need... Yes, Optimized to defaults first and follow the steps on the 1st page... leave the memory settings to auto first... I assume that was the issue on your overclocking problems... That was my issue before until i got the right VCCSA voltage on my system. Use manual VCORE first to get the stable voltage on your specified multiplier.


----------



## syn1c

More dumb questions:

Should I start out for 4.5 (my ideal if possible), or more conservative?
What should I set the vCore and the LLC to?


----------



## Loktar Ogar

Try these: 4.5 @ 1.265V or lower, VCCSA 1.1V or lower

and from page 1...

Internal PLL Overvoltage ► Enabled (Disabled if you want to keep Sleep Mode)

CPU Load-line Calibration ► Ultra High

CPU Voltage Frequency ► Manual

CPU Fixed Frequency ► 350

CPU Power Phase Control ► Extreme

CPU Power Duty Control ► T-Probe

CPU Current Capability ► 140%

CPU Power Thermal Control ► 130

CPU Power Response Control ► Auto

DRAM Current Capability ► 100%

DRAM Voltage Frequency ► Auto

DRAM Power Phase Control ► Auto

DRAM Power Thermal Control ► 110


----------



## syn1c

As soon as I tried to run Prime95 with those settings I got BSOD with 0X3B


----------



## Loktar Ogar

I'm not quite familiar with BSOD codes. Try small FFTs first to find out the optimized/best VCORE setting.


----------



## syn1c

I did try small FFTs. According to the first post it means increase VCore.


----------



## Loktar Ogar

Time to increase it, i would suggest 2 steps up just to minimize testing times... and lower it down once you got it stable for maybe 30mins?


----------



## syn1c

BSOD again with 2 steps up.


----------



## Loktar Ogar

Try again until 1.35V... or safer to try getting 4.4 or 4.3 stable first... it will be time consuming... be patient.


----------



## syn1c

If I do 4.3 at 1.3 volts it seems to run. My temps get to 90+ though. Is that too high?It seems high to me.


----------



## Loktar Ogar

Try to lower down your VCORE and the temps will go down a bit... I would personally not go over 85C on Prime95 for my peace of mind.







Try reseating your NH-D14 and reapply the TIM... A good TIM should do the trick... If still not satisfied... Join the Delidded Club: http://www.overclock.net/t/1313179/official-delidded-club and think it carefully before deciding to do it. Personally i would not suggest to do it unless you will go over 4.5ghz.


----------



## syn1c

Reapplied my TIM.

Running Prime95 with the following:

4.4 Ghz with 1.275 Core Voltage.
VCSSA is at 1.1
Temperatures have maxed at 70, 77, 79, 73 (granted this has been about 10 minutes, but it is way better than I was getting).

If this holds for another 15 or so, should I focus on dropping the VCSSA or the Core Voltage? What would be ideal for VCSSA? Also, when should I focus on manually tuning my memory?


----------



## Loktar Ogar

Get the best voltage first on your VCORE on 4.4ghz, mine is 1.215V (1.224V on load). VCCSA set to auto by default is the best setting unless you are having stability issues caused by RAM...


----------



## syn1c

Crashed on 1.275. Retrying on 1.28. My chip is not an overclocking beast, that's for sure.

Is it possible that just to get to 4.4 I'd have to stay at 1.28? I know threshold tends to be around 1.35+, but I just want to make sure I'm not going to screw my CPU up.

If I can't get it any lower after this test, I am going to then try to get VCCSA back to Auto, and manually set my memory timings.

Thank you so much for all of your help. I'd have never gotten this far without you.


----------



## Loktar Ogar

No problem man! Glad i could help. I'm sure that there are more people here can help a lot more... I only shared what's my experience so far and just so happen that i'm online...







If you have other questions just give me a message and i'll try to respond when i'm back online. I think the threshold is around 1.45V... Good luck!


----------



## trojan92

Overclocked to 4.4ghz @1.276, 24hour prime stable. Trying to OC higher results in me having to input more than 1.35v's for a 4.6ghz oc


----------



## Loktar Ogar

What's your temps? If it's still not over 70C it's alright. I got my 4.6Ghz working at 1.335V.


----------



## trojan92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Loktar Ogar*
> 
> What's your temps? If it's still not over 70C it's alright. I got my 4.6Ghz working at 1.335V.


Max temps during Prime @4.4 = 85c max.
Even if I ramp up my H80i's fans to max, the temps don't really decrease. But gaming, the temps don't go past 70


----------



## Loktar Ogar

Yes, in real world gaming it will not push the CPU so hard. Try replacing a very good TIM like CLU? or going extreme and delid? Though i would not recommend it unless going extreme overclocks.


----------



## trojan92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Loktar Ogar*
> 
> Yes, in real world gaming it will not push the CPU so hard. Try replacing a very good TIM like CLU? or going extreme and delid? Though i would not recommend it unless going extreme overclocks.


I'm not confident enough to delid lol, I'd probably wreck it and have to buy another CPU. Although, I might try to overclock it to 4.5/6 again and see if I can lower the volts, if not, I guess 4.4 is enough


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I didn't delid for extreme oc, quite the opposite, did it for just lower noise whilst on max cpu usage


----------



## Loktar Ogar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I didn't delid for extreme oc, quite the opposite, did it for just lower noise whilst on max cpu usage


The best way to explain it!


----------



## neofury

To be honest I wouldn't worry about delidding. I was so anxious about it prior to doing it, then when I did the vice method it was laughable how easy it was.

I'm not stating this as fact but just from what I've noticed around these forums, I'd say razor method is 75-80% success rate and hammer and vise method is like 97%.

There have been a fair number of people who have had issues, but if you check the lists, there's over 150+ people just for ivy bridge who did it successfully, and those are just the ones that posted about it and joined the club. I bet a fair number of lurkers did it too. And typically people often are more open to write about it when something goes wrong, seems it's just human nature.

Still, I would make sure you're willing to replace your chip if the unthinkable does happen.


----------



## NitrousX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trojan92*
> 
> Overclocked to 4.4ghz @1.276, 24hour prime stable. Trying to OC higher results in me having to input more than 1.35v's for a 4.6ghz oc


Thanks to the silicon lottery we both have volt hungry chips.







I need 1.368v for 4.6GHz (I have a 3770k tho).


----------



## ltg2227

Got a problem here, after a successful OC at 4.5GHz and set the offset voltage, i noticed today that cpu-z said i had 1.4+ voltage!!!!! on load. so i go into bios and for reason it is changeing my offset voltage to AUTO after i set it. any ideas? For now i just changed to my stable OC voltage

Edit: when i changed the voltage to manual and entered 1.275 and exited bios then come back in, it is even changing that to auto as well


----------



## malmental

make sure you hit F10 and yes to save your changes....


----------



## ltg2227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> make sure you hit F10 and yes to save your changes....


I did, but it seems that if I type the voltage in manually like 1.275 it doesnt save the change! HOWEVER, it i use the + and - buttons to change the numbers, it seems to save it! I'll have to keep my eye on it!


----------



## Forceman

Asus board? There's a bug where it stops saving BIOS changes at some point, and you have to reflash it.


----------



## malmental

re-flash it or clear CMOS...


----------



## ltg2227

will it delete my OC profile?

which is better? flash it or clear cmos


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ltg2227*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> make sure you hit F10 and yes to save your changes....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did, but it seems that if I type the voltage in manually like 1.275 it doesnt save the change! HOWEVER, it i use the + and - buttons to change the numbers, it seems to save it! I'll have to keep my eye on it!
Click to expand...

Press ENTER after changing voltage?


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ltg2227*
> 
> will it delete my OC profile?
> 
> which is better? flash it or clear cmos


If it's the Asus BIOS bug you need to flash it, clearing the CMOS doesn't help. And yes, flashing will delete your profile, but you should be able to save it to a USB drive.


----------



## malmental

clear CMOS worked for me on my P8Z77-M Pro when it was stuck @ a certain clock and wouldn't boot if I tried to raise it,
I didn't need to flash then..


----------



## Syxes

Hey guys, new OCer here, having a little bit of difficulty. First off:
i5 3570k, ([email protected] at the moment in stress test)
ASUS Z77 LX
Crucial 4x4GB RAM [email protected], 11-11-11-28-2 timings
Corsair H60

Now here's my dilemma. I've been running P95 on Blend and I always crash with no error message of any kind nor a BOSD. Before, I got sum errors, rounding errors and Page fault non-paged area BOSD's and then I increased DRAM voltage and those problems subsided. But now, there's just a P95 crash. Am I to keep upping Vcore til P95 proves stable? I started at 1.225 and have been upping in 0.005 increments to the current 1.250v and I just dunno what to do if this Prime crashes as well.

I'm doing a Manual overclock, LLC set to Ultra high. Anything lower and my voltage actually drops lower than what I set in BIOS. Any ideas? Thanks in advance if you read all that lol x.x


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syxes*
> 
> Hey guys, new OCer here, having a little bit of difficulty. First off:
> i5 3570k, ([email protected] at the moment in stress test)
> ASUS Z77 LX
> Crucial 4x4GB RAM [email protected], 11-11-11-28-2 timings
> Corsair H60
> 
> Now here's my dilemma. I've been running P95 on Blend and I always crash with no error message of any kind nor a BOSD. Before, I got sum errors, rounding errors and Page fault non-paged area BOSD's and then I increased DRAM voltage and those problems subsided. But now, there's just a P95 crash. Am I to keep upping Vcore til P95 proves stable? I started at 1.225 and have been upping in 0.005 increments to the current 1.250v and I just dunno what to do if this Prime crashes as well.
> 
> I'm doing a Manual overclock, LLC set to Ultra high. Anything lower and my voltage actually drops lower than what I set in BIOS. Any ideas? Thanks in advance if you read all that lol x.x


for a clock of only 4.3GHz then set your LLC to medium, phase control to optimized.
auto voltage with a positive offset of +35.
boot into windows and open up CPU-Z and monitor your voltage, report back what it is.
I'm just going on a hunch as to see how your chip may run.









and those RAM timings suck...








what are the specs of the RAM and are you using the XMP function.?


----------



## Syxes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> for a clock of only 4.3GHz then set your LLC to medium, phase control to optimized.
> auto voltage with a positive offset of +35.
> boot into windows and open up CPU-Z and monitor your voltage, report back what it is.
> I'm just going on a hunch as to see how your chip may run.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and those RAM timings suck...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what are the specs of the RAM and are you using the XMP function.?


XMP is enabled, unfortunately that's the specs listed for these sticks x.x Should I try tightening the timings and changing to 1600mhz?

My test run of P95 crashed 3 hours in. Upped to 1.255 and fired another run. If that fails, I'll try your approach. Should I be checking voltage in CPUZ at idle or full load? Thanks


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syxes*
> 
> Hey guys, new OCer here, having a little bit of difficulty. First off:
> i5 3570k, ([email protected] at the moment in stress test)
> ASUS Z77 LX
> Crucial 4x4GB RAM [email protected], 11-11-11-28-2 timings
> Corsair H60
> 
> Now here's my dilemma. I've been running P95 on Blend and I always crash with no error message of any kind nor a BOSD. Before, I got sum errors, rounding errors and Page fault non-paged area BOSD's and then I increased DRAM voltage and those problems subsided. But now, there's just a P95 crash. Am I to keep upping Vcore til P95 proves stable? I started at 1.225 and have been upping in 0.005 increments to the current 1.250v and I just dunno what to do if this Prime crashes as well.
> 
> I'm doing a Manual overclock, LLC set to Ultra high. Anything lower and my voltage actually drops lower than what I set in BIOS. Any ideas? Thanks in advance if you read all that lol x.x


I don't recommend doing for what malmental recommended.
I would stick to the guide for the time being.

First and foremost, as mentioned in the video guide:
-TEST your RAM on STOCK BIOS -> this eliminates you having RAM problems.

So here's what I suggest you do:
1. Re-download prime (latest version)
2. Make sure you have core temp and monitor your temps
3. Go to your bios - hit F5 and RESET to stock values
4. Get the RAM manufacturer specs (see sticker on ram) and input them in your bios: timings, voltage & speed - so if your specs are [email protected], 11-11-11-28-2 - INPUT that directly into your bios - don't do XMP for the time being - as mal seaid - those ram specs are horrible...CL11 @ 1333 with 1.6...really no headroom and bottlenecking.
USUALLY I would suggest upping the voltage 0.05v on RAM if you have 4 sticks...but 1.6v is really the most I would ever want to go to.
5. If that passes, report back and then we will continue with the OC (make sure you enabled the two options in P95, as shown in the guide)
6. If it fails, do a memtest86+ via USB - if it comes with errors, RMA or chuck that given RAM in the bin lol.


----------



## malmental

try it my way if you can't get it your way...
it will work..

and it's not the final settings to use, it's merely a starting point to see where your chip is at.
my way gives you an idea of what the chip wants and not what you want to tell it to run..









edit:
also right as the unit gets to Windows open up CPU-Z and monitor voltage during the rest of the boot process as well as
some test or bench.


----------



## Syxes

The stock voltage is 1.5, I upped due to errors in previous P95 tests (rounding, sum). And damn, I wish I had done more research prior to buying this RAM. Friend of mine recommended it and so I went with it.

Anyways, I ran HCI Memtest using 13250MB, passed 100% with 0 errors. I then ran IBT at Max for 20 runs, passed that as well. At that point, I was pretty convinced that my RAM is fine. This was all prior to applying the overclock.

If I did get new RAM, would it be better to get 2x8GB sticks? (Does that even exist?) Thanks


----------



## malmental

what do you do that makes you think you need 16GB of RAM.
if this is all about gaming primarily then an 8GB kit will do.
DDR3 16600 or 1866MHz is all you really need, anything more is for show..


----------



## Syxes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> what do you do that makes you think you need 16GB of RAM.
> if this is all about gaming primarily then an 8GB kit will do.
> DDR3 16600 or 1866MHz is all you really need, anything more is for show..


Mostly video editing/rendering. I generally have multiple apps running in the background, sometimes multiple games. Am I wrong in saying that more RAM will increase performance in said programs?


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syxes*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> what do you do that makes you think you need 16GB of RAM.
> if this is all about gaming primarily then an 8GB kit will do.
> DDR3 16600 or 1866MHz is all you really need, anything more is for show..
> 
> 
> 
> Mostly video editing/rendering. I generally have multiple apps running in the background, sometimes multiple games. Am I wrong in saying that more RAM will increase performance in said programs?
Click to expand...

didn't say your wrong, just ask about your required usage.
if I had the option between 8GB of DDR3 1600 and 16GB of DDR3 1333 (example)
then I would have to look at actual current usage and see if the 8GB kit is enough *(if your trying to save a little money)*...


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syxes*
> 
> The stock voltage is 1.5, I upped due to errors in previous P95 tests (rounding, sum). And damn, I wish I had done more research prior to buying this RAM. Friend of mine recommended it and so I went with it.
> 
> Anyways, I ran HCI Memtest using 13250MB, passed 100% with 0 errors. I then ran IBT at Max for 20 runs, passed that as well. At that point, I was pretty convinced that my RAM is fine. This was all prior to applying the overclock.
> 
> If I did get new RAM, would it be better to get 2x8GB sticks? (Does that even exist?) Thanks


don't worry about new ram right now - please just follow my steps as outlines...then determine where to start.

Starting with an OFFSET voltage, especially seeing as you have been trying on manual is a complete and utter waste of time. More so, it shouldn't be something you should be doing in the first place, unless you want more headache.

As for RAM wise:
I video render and edit a lot - I never surpass 8GB usage.
I have 1600mhz @ 1.5v - 9-9-9-24-2 Corsair Vengeance 4x4GB - however, I realised I wasn't utilising 8GB of RAM by rendering/gaming etc - so I put 2x4GB of my own ram into my more recent PC build, that I did for my mum.
Long story short I run 1.55v (as I upped it a little just to be sure) @ 1600mhz (as over 1600 our IB chips don't handle more than 1600mhz) and 9-9-9-24-2N (because overcloking ram can prove useful for benchmarking, but for real world performance going to CL8/7 for me, would just be a huge pain in the backside to find stability) with 2x 4GB running dual channel on my motherboard.

People need to understand a few principles in overclocking:
1. You do one thing at a time and not 2 or 10 things at a given time to figure out stability
2. You need patience
3. You need to read up and understand what you are doing

That's why Swag created this guide, how I learnt a lot of overclocking, and how I created a video guide for users like myself and yourself.


----------



## malmental

Isn't this a definition of oxymoron...?










and just because 'swag' wrote a guide doesn't mean it's the only guide...


----------



## malmental

also you can save several profiles in your BIOS, so it's not like you have to start over every-time..
save your current profile then default the BIOS and try another set of changes, you can then save that one too.


----------



## Syxes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> also you can save several profiles in your BIOS, so it's not like you have to start over every-time..
> save your current profile then default the BIOS and try another set of changes, you can then save that one too.


Ahh, didn't know that, thanks!

As I said previously, I'm going to allow P95 to run and if crashes occur, I will try the Offset method. If I do pass, then I'll have the right Vcore to apply in Offset mode, right?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> Isn't this a definition of oxymoron...?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and just because 'swag' wrote a guide doesn't mean it's the only guide...


A few things:
1. Swag's guide helped me and tons of other people getting stability
2. I don't get what you are referring to in that picture - you are just shooting yourself in the foot:
-in my signature I have an explanation to OFFSET usage - I clearly state that you should go to offset AFTER, yes AFTER determining your STABLE 24hr (i prefer going for 24hrs) P95 MANUAL VOLTAGE.
Yet you are recommending to a guy, that seems to be having problems on MANUAL voltage to go to freaking OFFSET voltage, at a RANDOM number, not even knowing his VID. YOU ARE JUST CAUSING THE POOR GUY MORE CONFUSIONS. It infuriates me, instead of telling him to go on offset, wouldn't it be logical to first find the root of the problem (ie what I told him to do and seems to being ignored by him for god knows what reason) and THEN try and find a MANUAL OC and AFTER that find a OFFSET.
3. Ask any folder, who has overclocked - OC'ed PC's that fold have a lot more trouble being "stable" because folding is harder than any sort of stress test can be.
Out of interest, have you folded? What type of stability did you get? Did you stress test at all? If so, for how long? Got proof?
Yes these are all directed to you. I'm curious.


----------



## Syxes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> (ie what I told him to do and seems to being ignored by him for god knows what reason) and THEN try and find a MANUAL OC and AFTER that find a OFFSET.


I believe there is some confusion here. I am running P95 in order to find my stable Vcore while using Manual mode. After I find a stable Vcore, I can switch Offset mode, check my Vcore at full load and subtract my VID from it to determine my offset. I'm full aware that in Offset mode, my temps will be lower at idle and run cooler as well, making it the superior method to be using. I don't understand why you think I've ignored your suggestions ;


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syxes*
> 
> I believe there is some confusion here. I am running P95 in order to find my stable Vcore while using Manual mode. After I find a stable Vcore, I can switch Offset mode, check my Vcore at full load and subtract my VID from it to determine my offset. I'm full aware that in Offset mode, my temps will be lower at idle and run cooler as well, making it the superior method to be using. I don't understand why you think I've ignored your suggestions ;


I'm not referring to you for the offset - more towards mal who was suggesting you should use offset first, to find "what your chip can do"

As for "ignoring my suggestions" - it is because I didn't see any inclination of you trying to do what I suggested, but isntead you being worried about your RAM specs


----------



## gdubc

Can't we all just get along?

Seriously though, I see both points here. Dubbed prefers the slow and steady method, and what malmental is suggesting is to set auto with offset in order to watch what it wants for that speed and then switch back to manual and dial it in. The only real difference is method, results should be the same.

Malmentals method will give a ballpark figure to work with, but I noticed with any of my chips that on auto voltage it will try to set the voltage much higher than it actually needs.

If you have tested your memory already, as Dubbed said to do, and you are already that close to stable, I would probably keep on the slow and steady method as you can't be to far off now. After you get a stable run on a lower oc and you wanted to get a ballpark idea of what it wants for higher clocks then you could use malmentals method to help you with that.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> Can't we all just get along?
> 
> Seriously though, I see both points here. Dubbed prefers the slow and steady method, and what malmental is suggesting is to set auto with offset in order to watch what it wants for that speed and then switch back to manual and dial it in. The only real difference is method, results should be the same.
> 
> Malmentals method will give a ballpark figure to work with, but I noticed with any of my chips that on auto voltage it will try to set the voltage much higher than it actually needs.
> 
> If you have tested your memory already, as Dubbed said to do, and you are already that close to stable, I would probably keep on the slow and steady method as you can't be to far off now. After you get a stable run on a lower oc and you wanted to get a ballpark idea of what it wants for higher clocks then you could use malmentals method to help you with that.


the problem is - when suggesting someone who might not be stable in the first place to jump straight into offset...feels really "rushed".
If you want to know what your chip can or can't do OC'ing wise - why not just set it to 1.25v manual, and see how long prime take to fail. The sooner it fails (most cases than not), means your chip needs more power.
Offset causes confusions, that's all I'm saying.

For the record:
It isn't the first time, nor the last time I've been saying this to people about offset. I'm also not the only one telling people to stick with manual before going to offset (at least I may seem for the time being because I'm able to reply)


----------



## gdubc

I agree with you, that's what i meant by when a stable, lower oc was reached, Malmentals method could be used for a ballpark figure. I also agree with you on the other point of just setting a higher manual voltage and experimenting that way, as auto voltage behaves strangely enough without the offset.

I see Malmentals method as just a rough ballpark figure to work with.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> I agree with you, that's what i meant by when a stable, lower oc was reached, Malmentals method could be used for a ballpark figure. I also agree with you on the other point of just setting a higher manual voltage and experimenting that way, as auto voltage behaves strangely enough without the offset.
> 
> I see Malmentals method as just a rough ballpark figure to work with.


understood







!


----------



## neofury

Also the guy is having stability issues, so your idea is to tell him to use medium LLC instead of ultra? Really? That makes absolutely no sense what-so-ever.

If you follow the guide 100% it'll work.


----------



## SeD669

I know im a little late for this discussion but:
@ ltg2227
I had the same problem mate. I kept typing the multiplier values in BIOS instead of pressing + and -, and then asking for help in the forums by just saying my chip wont OC past 4.2GHz lol. I flashed CMOS and installed new BIOS, and then realised what was happening. To save yourself trouble just use + and -


----------



## Syxes

I'm happy to say that I've passed 9 hours so far on P95, gonna let it run for 3 more hours.

Though I am a little disappointed, my friends chip got him [email protected] stable whereas I'm at [email protected] Oh well, all luck I suppose. At least my temps are nowhere near as bad as his XD


----------



## malmental

as long as you get a stable clock is all that matters.
the 3570K @ 4.3GHz on 1.265v is like my first 3570K, I sold that for the one I got now.

and after you get the 'ballpark number'







for your voltage is when the real tweaking starts.
using an offset will let you get it exact and the reason why I do it so.
I have done manual clocks as well.

game on..


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syxes*
> 
> I'm happy to say that I've passed 9 hours so far on P95, gonna let it run for 3 more hours.
> 
> Though I am a little disappointed, my friends chip got him [email protected] stable whereas I'm at [email protected] Oh well, all luck I suppose. At least my temps are nowhere near as bad as his XD


quite high voltage for the OC.
What's your temps? and what cooler?


----------



## Syxes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> quite high voltage for the OC.
> What's your temps? and what cooler?


Using Corsair H60, average temps are low 60s, hottest was 71c (during 8K FFT).


----------



## malmental

odds are that's an earlier batch 3570K though every chip can be a winner or loser individually.
as stated I needed voltage like that on my first 3570K.
my second one is a later batch and I'm thinking the latter batches got better then the first.

so that voltage doesn't surprise me, it's just not the normal or average.


----------



## malmental

I got some + reps for my offset approach I mentioned earlier...
Much appreciated.


----------



## Syxes

My 12 hours will be up soon. Before I try go into Offset method later tonight, I just wanna make sure I'm going with the right approach:

CPUZ shows 1.264v, Core Temp VID fluctuates from 2 values: 1.2810 and 1.2860. Rounding up, I can use an offset of -0.020 or -0.025. Will it matter which?

Also, I have LLC set to Ultra high. If Vcore in CPUZ shows higher than 1.264, do raise or lower LLC? Thanks


----------



## Daredevil 720

Would 49x100 require the same voltage as 48x102 to be stable? What about the temps?


----------



## Syxes

So I tried the negative offset of 0.025 and that was much too low. Turns out I made an error in my formula. You take full load Vcore and subtract idle VID. This led me to a postive offset of 0.055 and it hit the proper Vcore. Now all that's left is 12 hours of P95, here we go.


----------



## gdubc

Nope, you want to run p95 on your manual voltage for a few and then look at the vid while under full load. Then use the full load vid for your calculations. Offset is a little harder to stabilize...at least it was for me.


----------



## Syxes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> Nope, you want to run p95 on your manual voltage for a few and then look at the vid while under full load. Then use the full load vid for your calculations. Offset is a little harder to stabilize...at least it was for me.


I don't believe this to be correct. In my previous post I stated that I had 1.2810 and 1.2860 VID at full load. With a Manual Vcore of 1.265, my offset would be -0.020 or -0.025. I used both of these values when I went to Offset mode. Started up, ran P95, Vcore peaked at 1.198, which I know is unstable. So I kept increasing the offset til it produced the same stable Vcore I got in Manual mode. And it hasn't crashed as of yet, will comment back tomorrow afternoon or if it crashes, whichever comes first.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syxes*
> 
> I don't believe this to be correct. In my previous post I stated that I had 1.2810 and 1.2860 VID at full load. With a Manual Vcore of 1.265, my offset would be -0.020 or -0.025. I used both of these values when I went to Offset mode. Started up, ran P95, Vcore peaked at 1.198, which I know is unstable. So I kept increasing the offset til it produced the same stable Vcore I got in Manual mode. And it hasn't crashed as of yet, will comment back tomorrow afternoon or if it crashes, whichever comes first.


what's your vcore when running prime, in windows, on manual? And are you on ultra high LLC?
Take screenshots.


----------



## Syxes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> what's your vcore when running prime, in windows, on manual? And are you on ultra high LLC?
> Take screenshots.


CPUZ showed 1.264, my input in BIOS was 1.265. Using Medium LLC.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syxes*
> 
> CPUZ showed 1.264, my input in BIOS was 1.265. Using Medium LLC.


on load?
That's fine.


----------



## Daredevil 720

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daredevil 720*
> 
> Would 49x100 require the same voltage as 48x102 to be stable? What about the temps?


Bumpity bump.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daredevil 720*
> 
> Bumpity bump.


Well, why do you want to raise the BCLK?
You CAN DO so, but I suggest against it.
It is recommended (unlike the old days) to keep it at 100.00

As for temps - the temps would be the same. The only change you are having (apart from a few mhz difference) is the board to CPU ratio. Which doesn't affect CPU temps, and will hardly effect motherboard temps.

When you raise to 102 - that can also cause problems with other parts of the board. For example RAM - will now run at x102 rather than x100 too - meaning RAM settings would have to be tweaked etc.
Long story short - keep it at 100x49.


----------



## Swag

I stalk this thread like a pedophile in an elementary school.







*Thanks Dubbed for keeping it alive!* I don't have enough time to post detailed answers anymore.









A lot of posts back, I highly recommend you go find your stable *MANUAL* vcore and then switch over to offset. Putting AUTO as the value for the voltage and using the Vcore taken from that as a "ballpark figure" is *definitely* not ideal and honestly, a complete waste of time. In the guide, I stated that this is for people who want to learn how to OC, not just be given preset values or cheats to get there faster. If you want to do it right, be patient and go slowly about the OCing process. There is no rush to this, it can be a 1 week venture or a 4 year venture, it's up to you on how you pace yourself but cheating is not a way to help yourself OC. In most cases, cheating will lead to more frustration because you won't understand why something doesn't work.

Do *NOT* raise BCLK. Raising BCLK on Ivy Bridge or Sandy Bridge is only if you are doing Extreme OCing. Extreme OCing is stepping beyond 5GHz, it is not meant to be used in normal day-to-day OCs like the one you have. Increasing BCLK on Ivy Bridge can lead to damaging not only your CPU but your RAM and also your GPU. In some cases, this "damage" can lead to even frying all the components connected to your motherboard. Keep BCLK at 100 and OC only via raising multiplier (ratio).


----------



## Daredevil 720

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Well, why do you want to raise the BCLK?
> You CAN DO so, but I suggest against it.
> It is recommended (unlike the old days) to keep it at 100.00
> 
> As for temps - the temps would be the same. The only change you are having (apart from a few mhz difference) is the board to CPU ratio. Which doesn't affect CPU temps, and will hardly effect motherboard temps.
> 
> When you raise to 102 - that can also cause problems with other parts of the board. For example RAM - will now run at x102 rather than x100 too - meaning RAM settings would have to be tweaked etc.
> Long story short - keep it at 100x49.


With just 102MHz BCLK the memory would run at 1632 instead of 1600 which would most likely be stable.

My main concern is if I'll be able to reach higher clocks this way with less voltage. If not then I'm all for the multi.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Do *NOT* raise BCLK. Raising BCLK on Ivy Bridge or Sandy Bridge is only if you are doing Extreme OCing. Extreme OCing is stepping beyond 5GHz, it is not meant to be used in normal day-to-day OCs like the one you have. Increasing BCLK on Ivy Bridge can lead to damaging not only your CPU but your RAM and also your GPU. In some cases, this "damage" can lead to even frying all the components connected to your motherboard. Keep BCLK at 100 and OC only via raising multiplier (ratio).


So you're saying BCLK overclocking is more dangerous on Sandy/Ivy Bridge than on older platforms? Components could blow from excessive BCLK from the dawn of time IIRC.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I stalk this thread like a pedophile in an elementary school.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Thanks Dubbed for keeping it alive!* I don't have enough time to post detailed answers anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of posts back, I highly recommend you go find your stable *MANUAL* vcore and then switch over to offset. Putting AUTO as the value for the voltage and using the Vcore taken from that as a "ballpark figure" is *definitely* not ideal and honestly, a complete waste of time. In the guide, I stated that this is for people who want to learn how to OC, not just be given preset values or cheats to get there faster. If you want to do it right, be patient and go slowly about the OCing process. There is no rush to this, it can be a 1 week venture or a 4 year venture, it's up to you on how you pace yourself but cheating is not a way to help yourself OC. In most cases, cheating will lead to more frustration because you won't understand why something doesn't work.
> 
> Do *NOT* raise BCLK. Raising BCLK on Ivy Bridge or Sandy Bridge is only if you are doing Extreme OCing. Extreme OCing is stepping beyond 5GHz, it is not meant to be used in normal day-to-day OCs like the one you have. Increasing BCLK on Ivy Bridge can lead to damaging not only your CPU but your RAM and also your GPU. In some cases, this "damage" can lead to even frying all the components connected to your motherboard. Keep BCLK at 100 and OC only via raising multiplier (ratio).


thanks man!
It is funny you are the only one to give me a rep in a while from this thread!
Seems that people giving the RIGHT advice seem not to be getting anything (yourself included) - so have a rep on me and cheers for repping my post









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daredevil 720*
> 
> With just 102MHz BCLK the memory would run at 1632 instead of 1600 which would most likely be stable.
> 
> My main concern is if I'll be able to reach higher clocks this way with less voltage. If not then I'm all for the multi.


see swag's reply - couldn't put it better myself.
It is just "safer" to keep it at 100.
I remember having the same discussion - as I got confused about the setting too.
I was curious as to why back on 775 we used to raise the BCLK to over 350-450, but yet keep the ratio as low as possible.
Now it is the opposite - one stays fixed, the other moves.
In essence less control of your parts, but also safer. I know a few people that have fried their GPU's because they forgot that they booted with an abnormally high BCLK that the CPU and RAM could take...but the GPU - heck no.
My friend lost his £80 GPU like that. (Again this was on socket 775, not on 1155)


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daredevil 720*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Do *NOT* raise BCLK. Raising BCLK on Ivy Bridge or Sandy Bridge is only if you are doing Extreme OCing. Extreme OCing is stepping beyond 5GHz, it is not meant to be used in normal day-to-day OCs like the one you have. Increasing BCLK on Ivy Bridge can lead to damaging not only your CPU but your RAM and also your GPU. In some cases, this "damage" can lead to even frying all the components connected to your motherboard. Keep BCLK at 100 and OC only via raising multiplier (ratio).
> 
> 
> 
> So you're saying BCLK overclocking is more dangerous on Sandy/Ivy Bridge than on older platforms? Components could blow from excessive BCLK from the dawn of time IIRC.
Click to expand...

Yes and no.

Each platform is designed differently, where Sandy/Ivy was meant to use ratios rather than BCLK. If we look into the past generations, we have Bloomfield (1366) which overclocked using BCLK. For example, my i7 930 overclock: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2087106
With Sandy/Ivy, instead of increasing BCLK, we leave it at the stock 100 MHz and increase the multiplier to accomplish our overclocks. The exact same way how Intel uses their SpeedStep technology, they increase the multiplier to increase the stock 3.4GHz to 3.7GHz for their 'boosted' clock. We look a bit further from Sandy/Ivy generation technology, we have Haswell. Haswell combines both BCLK and ratio overclocking together. By increasing the BCLK moderately, they can achieve stable clocks by slowly increasing the multiplier.

With this explanation, you might get confused thinking, well if they can increase the BCLK and achieve a higher stable clock, then why can't I do that. Simple answer is, it isn't the same technology and they aren't made the same. Increase BCLK to 102 and try overclocking with that. You will slowly realize that it will not work as fine as ratio overclocking (for Sandy/Ivy) and you will probably come back to ratio overclocking in probably 30 minutes. I've tried almost every different possibility for this guide to make it as best as possible.

Max recorded BCLK for Ivy was around 110MHz vs my i7 930 which was reaching 210+MHz for BCLK. The difference is the tech and how it's meant to be boosted. Not every tech generation will be the same and they can't be handled the same way.


----------



## Daredevil 720

Thanks for your time and answers. +rep


----------



## Syxes

Have any of you guys noticed fluctuations in Vcore using offset mode while at full load? My stable manual was 1.265. In offset mode, at times Vcore would drop to 1.250 and as high as 1.27. Is this natural? If not, what can I do to stabilize this? My LLC is at Medium still.


----------



## benjamen50

this guide has everything I need to overclock my intel core it 3570k!


----------



## candy_van

Have you guys found that higher frequency / voltage kits affect your OCs much?

I've got a 2x4GB kit 1600MHz Snipers (1.25v)
They worked great with my i5-750, low voltage put a lot less stress on the IMC.

Been thinking of getting a 2x4GB 2133MHz kit of Snipers (CAS 11 kit is 1.6v, CAS 9 kit is 1.65v)
Would these limit my OC much at all or not much difference?

Also how about density? Was also tempted to get a 2x8GB kit of 1866MHz 1.5v (if I do some more VM stuff).


----------



## malmental

candy_van - we got the same mobo.
1866MHz CL9 1.5v should now be considered the standard to get, a few years ago it was 1600MHz
I have the GSkill Sniper Series @ XMP 1.3, 9-10-9-29-37-2T 1866MHz


----------



## candy_van

Yea I know my new setup can actually make better use of it, just wondering if a higher voltage kit (1.65v) would impact the cpu OC much?

The 2133MHz kits I'm looking at are all 1.6-1.65v since I like having timings in the CL9-11 range at that speed.
The 1.5v kits I've seen are all with 1866Mhz, which if I don't need 16GB I could probably just OC the set I have now (provided they push as well as the ECOs did).


----------



## malmental

I was always told that 1.5v to stay with as 1.65v will be negative in the long term.
but then why do I see all these 1.65v sticks for like you said over 1866MHz speeds.?
1.65V RAM is also on the QVL.

so I do not know what to believe.
I will say that 1866MHz holds minimal benefit over 1600MHz so it's best to shoot high like you are..
so why not..


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> I was always told that 1.5v to stay with as 1.65v will be negative in the long term.
> but then why do I see all these 1.65v sticks for like you said over 1866MHz speeds.?
> 1.65V RAM is also on the QVL.
> 
> so I do not know what to believe.
> I will say that 1866MHz holds minimal benefit over 1600MHz so it's best to shoot high like you are..
> so why not..


I also find thatodd, I've read 1333 and 1600mhz (1.5v) responds well to IB but people have been getting good OC's with 1.6v and over 1600hz


----------



## Artistar

Ive followed the guys instructions on the video, however there's a problem: I can't find BCLK Recovery, it's not on my BIOS screen for me to Disable? Does it need to be Disabled?


----------



## gdubc

Not really. All that does is reset your baseclock back to stock if you crash and you aren't going to be changing baseclock so you should be fine.


----------



## Artistar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> Not really. All that does is reset your baseclock back to stock if you crash and you aren't going to be changing baseclock so you should be fine.


That's good news, thanks. One other matter regarding the PLL. It is on Auto and I don't seem to be able to work out the PLL with the +/_ 0.10 business?


----------



## gdubc

Do you mean cpu pll? You aren't able to type in 1.7?


----------



## Artistar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> Do you mean cpu pll? You aren't able to type in 1.7?


Don't think so...I think he suggested 1.8 V


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Auto, will make it go to 1.8v, thus leaving it as it is, is OK







!
That's what I suggested


----------



## gdubc

I knew 1.8 was what was recommended, but the spoiler here in this guide says 1.7, that's why I mentioned 1.7.


----------



## Artistar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Auto, will make it go to 1.8v, thus leaving it as it is, is OK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> That's what I suggested


Excellent! Cheers for that T.D.!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> I knew 1.8 was what Raja at Asus recommended, but the spoiler here in this guide says 1.7, that's why I mentioned 1.7.


No worries gdubc


----------



## Artistar

I've started her on 4.1 Ghz and intend on ramping up slowly. Had a nasty experience with my first CPU (a i7 2700K)


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> I knew 1.8 was what was recommended, but the spoiler here in this guide says 1.7, that's why I mentioned 1.7.


yup!
If you can get it a little lower, sometimes it helps with temps (not verified but suggested)!
That said in the guide, swag did say to keep it on auto or 1.8







!


----------



## Artistar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> yup!
> If you can get it a little lower, sometimes it helps with temps (not verified but suggested)!
> That said in the guide, swag did say to keep it on auto or 1.8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !


I wrote down all the setting from the video so I wouldn't make any cockups!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artistar*
> 
> I wrote down all the setting from the video so I wouldn't make any cockups!


haha don't worry - you can easily check the settings after, even if you screw up.
Only thing dangerous in OC'ing is exceeding temps and voltage - the rest is just "getting stable" - which can't really "burn your pc"


----------



## Artistar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> haha don't worry - you can easily check the settings after, even if you screw up.
> Only thing dangerous in OC'ing is exceeding temps and voltage - the rest is just "getting stable" - which can't really "burn your pc"


I've already been stung by the Voltage on my last CPU.....1.9 V........


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artistar*
> 
> I've already been stung by the Voltage on my last CPU.....1.9 V........


oh dear







!


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artistar*
> 
> I've already been stung by the Voltage on my last CPU.....1.9 V........


ln2 cooling or just an accidental voltage set?

If not ln2 cooled, I can see where the cpu may not have been happy with that...


----------



## gdubc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> yup!
> If you can get it a little lower, sometimes it helps with temps (not verified but suggested)!
> That said in the guide, swag did say to keep it on auto or 1.8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !


We are talking about the same thing, right? CPU PLL voltage? In the spoiler, both in the picture and in the printup it says 1.7000.
Or am I looking at something else? Not that there's much difference or anything I just want to be sure I'm thinking the same thing.


----------



## trojan92

Guys I'm really stumped here, I used the guide to change my manual Vcore to offset and it bluescreen'd in 1 minute under prime.
As for my settings, my CPU is 30hour prime stable @ 4.6ghz using 1.4v's. My VID is 1.2560, so 1.400-1.2560 = 0.144 which I then applied in the BIOS and it crashed within seconds. One thing I did notice was after finding out the offset, under prime, the vcore is only 1.344 which isn't what it's supposed to be.
Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trojan92*
> 
> Guys I'm really stumped here, I used the guide to change my manual Vcore to offset and it bluescreen'd in 1 minute under prime.
> As for my settings, my CPU is 30hour prime stable @ 4.6ghz using 1.4v's. My VID is 1.2560, so 1.400-1.2560 = 0.0144 which I then applied in the BIOS and it crashed within seconds. One thing I did notice was after finding out the offset, under prime, the vcore is only 1.344 which isn't what it's supposed to be.
> Am I doing something wrong?


1.4 - 1.256 isn't 0.0144, it's 0.144. But if 0.014 gave you 1.344, then it sounds like you may need an actual offset of 0.07 instead.

Best way to figure it though, is put in an offset (like you did) and then either add or subtract from that offset to make what you saw (1.344) into what you need (1.40). So you need an additional 0.06V added to whatever you have set for your offset now. If you actually entered 0.144 (and the 0.0144 was a typo) then you want to add +0.06 to that to make 0.20V instead.


----------



## trojan92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> 1.4 - 1.256 isn't 0.0144, it's 0.144. But if 0.014 gave you 1.344, then it sounds like you may need an actual offset of 0.07 instead.


Damn, added a 0 too many. It's what you said yet still unstable, any ideas?


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trojan92*
> 
> Damn, added a 0 too many. It's what you said yet still unstable, any ideas?


Yeah, add 0.06V to whatever you have set for the offset now, and see if that brings you back up to 1.4V. I ninja edited my post.


----------



## trojan92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Yeah, add 0.06V to whatever you have set for the offset now, and see if that brings you back up to 1.4V. I ninja edited my post.


My offset is now at 0.210 which makes 1.4v. I just don't understand why Vcore - VID didn't work for me? I've been Google-ing it for ages and it doesn't seem like anyone else had/has the same problem as me.


----------



## gdubc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trojan92*
> 
> My offset is now at 0.210 which makes 1.4v. I just don't understand why Vcore - VID didn't work for me? I've been Google-ing it for ages and it doesn't seem like anyone else had/has the same problem as me.


I did. Mine was basically that way. It didn't immediately blue screen but it didn't last long and I had to do the same as you, see what it was actually running then adjust it accordingly.


----------



## trojan92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> I did. Mine was basically that way. It didn't immediately blue screen but it didn't last long and I had to do the same as you, see what it was actually running then adjust it accordingly.


Glad I'm not the only one


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trojan92*
> 
> My offset is now at 0.210 which makes 1.4v. I just don't understand why Vcore - VID didn't work for me? I've been Google-ing it for ages and it doesn't seem like anyone else had/has the same problem as me.


Either the software wasn't reading the VID correctly, or your setting for LLC was messing it up. It's normal for it to be a little off, but yours was a little more off than usual.


----------



## Artistar

Well, the rig is running at 4.4GHz now, only a freeze occured. I then upped the Vcore to 1.255 V (Vcore reading CPU-Z 1.256) Should I up the voltage to 1.26v ? Am running fine for the moment. Haven't tested yet. Temp is 32.9' from Corsair Link 2.


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> I was always told that 1.5v to stay with as 1.65v will be negative in the long term.
> but then why do I see all these 1.65v sticks for like you said over 1866MHz speeds.?
> 1.65V RAM is also on the QVL.
> 
> so I do not know what to believe.
> I will say that 1866MHz holds minimal benefit over 1600MHz so it's best to shoot high like you are..
> so why not..


1.5v spec is like 1333/1600 Intel spec for ram. If we all listened to manufacturers spec, then no one would have ever started overclocking. I've ran 1.65v ram from day one. It seems like a lot of people tend to have a narrow mind set and follow one person or another's advice too closely. Read and research, you'll be surprised how many times the advise one gets is not entirely correct or misled. Even ram not listed on a particular mobo's QVL can work. QVL is just the ram that a given manufacturer has tested and found to work on a given mobo.
Overclocking was once about pushing the envelope, now it seems lately to be reduced to following this or that person's guide and opinion. If you offer anything other than that, your wrong and/or black balled. This thread should have "Beginner" or "Lazyman's" in it's name.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> I was always told that 1.5v to stay with as 1.65v will be negative in the long term.
> but then why do I see all these 1.65v sticks for like you said over 1866MHz speeds.?
> 1.65V RAM is also on the QVL.
> 
> so I do not know what to believe.
> I will say that 1866MHz holds minimal benefit over 1600MHz so it's best to shoot high like you are..
> so why not..
> 
> 
> 
> 1.5v spec is like 1333/1600 Intel spec for ram. If we all listened to manufacturers spec, then no one would have ever started overclocking. I've ran 1.65v ram from day one. It seems like a lot of people tend to have a narrow mind set and follow one person or another's advice too closely. Read and research, you'll be surprised how many times the advise one gets is not entirely correct or misled. Even ram not listed on a particular mobo's QVL can work. QVL is just the ram that a given manufacturer has tested and found to work on a given mobo.
> Overclocking was once about pushing the envelope, now it seems lately to be reduced to following this or that person's guide and opinion. If you offer anything other than that, your wrong and/or black balled. This thread should have "Beginner" or "Lazyman's" in it's name.
Click to expand...

agreed...


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> 1.5v spec is like 1333/1600 Intel spec for ram. If we all listened to manufacturers spec, then no one would have ever started overclocking. I've ran 1.65v ram from day one. It seems like a lot of people tend to have a narrow mind set and follow one person or another's advice too closely. Read and research, you'll be surprised how many times the advise one gets is not entirely correct or misled. Even ram not listed on a particular mobo's QVL can work. QVL is just the ram that a given manufacturer has tested and found to work on a given mobo.
> Overclocking was once about pushing the envelope, now it seems lately to be reduced to following this or that person's guide and opinion. If you offer anything other than that, your wrong and/or black balled. This thread should have "Beginner" or "Lazyman's" in it's name.


+1 man.. funny.. True


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Ok, what's the real world benefit of ocing your ram from cl9 to cl8 and even more so, explain to me why the heck I would want to run my ram at a higher voltage than needed to run. Unneeded heat and voltage through the ram.
The same thing can be said to your remark about certain guides: people who listen to quite hilarious 'advice' end up short with blown or knackered equipment.
Sure overclocking used to be about pushing as much as you could, because pc's used to be MUCH WEAKER than they are.
Easy example for you: nothing really benefits from my hyper threading, apart from my video making on Sony vegas.
Long story short: we don't have to push that hard anymore to get a lot more performance. Furthermore, getting 5ghz is an easy as cracking up your volts and ensuring you're cool enough to run it, but silicone lottery isn't in your hands. Even the best overclockers in the world know that...

No one is stopping anyone to go higher with their ocs or voltages, but I won't be responsible for people taking advice that could render their hardware dead weight.


----------



## candy_van

On an Intel setup, not much.
IMCs inherently reduce latency, so (since Nehalem) higher frequency has been more important for most things than tighter timings.

I might give a crack at OCing my sticks before I buy some more (when I finally get around to OCing anything on this new setup







)
Pretty sure they can handle up to 1.6-1.65v, so I should be able to get them to 2000MHz and loosen the timings up.


----------



## benjamen50

Would High LLC be good enough for a 4.5 GHz i5 3570K 4.5 GHz OC at 1.25v?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benjamen50*
> 
> Would High LLC be good enough for a 4.5 GHz i5 3570K 4.5 GHz OC at 1.25v?


medium could also be enough - really depends on your chip. Check what CPU-Z says vs what you have in the bios.
Ideally:
Bios = 1.25
CPU-Z/windows: 1.245/1.25 on full load


----------



## Loktar Ogar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benjamen50*
> 
> Would High LLC be good enough for a 4.5 GHz i5 3570K 4.5 GHz OC at 1.25v?


I had some instability issues on High and Very High LLC @ 4.5 Ghz... While gaming Skyrim or WOW, sometimes it crashes and goes back to Desktop and i've tried Medium LLC and it went away so far...

I had no problems on manual voltage @ 1.265V. Weird ASUS offset settings and stuff...


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Loktar Ogar*
> 
> I had some instability issues on High and Very High LLC @ 4.5 Ghz... While gaming Skyrim or WOW, sometimes it crashes and goes back to Desktop and i've tried Medium LLC and it went away so far...
> 
> I had no problems on manual voltage @ 1.265V. Weird ASUS offset settings and stuff...


Those problems don't sound LLC related.
Higher the LLC, the higher the voltage will be - the only reason you might want to REDUCE LLC - is to reduce the overshoot (if any) - that said, overshooting, as far as I'm concerned doesn't cause instability, rather higher temps and voltages running through the CPU.
However with a too low LLC, it causes instability due to the voltage not being at the required voltage whilst in Windows.


----------



## malmental

all three of my ASUS boards I'm running my LLC on medium..
when my 2500K is @ 4.8GHz is when I switch it to high LLC.


----------



## Loktar Ogar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Those problems don't sound LLC related.
> Higher the LLC, the higher the voltage will be - the only reason you might want to REDUCE LLC - is to reduce the overshoot (if any) - that said, overshooting, as far as I'm concerned doesn't cause instability, rather higher temps and voltages running through the CPU.
> However with a too low LLC, it causes instability due to the voltage not being at the required voltage whilst in Windows.


That's what i've thought as well... LLC settings in my part is acting weird... So far OC @ 4.5 with Medium LLC and offset voltage works for me without game crashes.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Loktar Ogar*
> 
> That's what i've thought as well... LLC settings in my part is acting weird... So far OC @ 4.5 with Medium LLC and offset voltage works for me without game crashes.


happy days!
If I reduce my LLC to high - it doesn't supply enough voltage.


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> all three of my ASUS boards I'm running my LLC on medium..
> when my 2500K is @ 4.8GHz is when I switch it to high LLC.


Medium to high LLC provides the closest related voltage between bios and Cpuid or other monitored voltage. High usually overshoots at load slightly and medium undershoots slightly. Depends on the board and chip, but using very high or extreme is buffering for too low of a voltage setting.


----------



## RickRockerr

After little tweaking







Running stable now! I tested with 10h prime after IBT


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Great to hear


----------



## Gaupz

I think my 3770K kind of sucks. Can't boot windows at 4.8Ghz / can't pass 5 minutes of prime95 4.7ghz(1.350v with LLC)

I'm stable 4.4ghz 1.225v though. anything else takes much more voltage


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gaupz*
> 
> I think my 3770K kind of sucks. Can't boot windows at 4.8Ghz / can't pass 5 minutes of prime95 4.7ghz(1.350v with LLC)
> 
> I'm stable 4.4ghz 1.225v though. anything else takes much more voltage


that's medium, not horrible


----------



## Gaupz

Hahah okay, a bit disappointing. 4.6 didn't make it past 20 mins of blend test with 1600mhz ram 1.312v







Guess it's not really worth it to run anything other that what I have since it takes so much more voltage.


----------



## borgpyro

Need help not sure if its normal but I have my bios set to 3.9 ghz and in turbo v evo and in cpu-z it fluctuates between 1600mhz and 3900mhz and sometimes it goes to 2600mhz I am kind of new to this and probably sound retarted. Btw check out my rig


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *borgpyro*
> 
> Need help not sure if its normal but I have my bios set to 3.9 ghz and in turbo v evo and in cpu-z it fluctuates between 1600mhz and 3900mhz and sometimes it goes to 2600mhz I am kind of new to this and probably sound retarted. Btw check out my rig


that's to do with windows power options - set to balanced - which is what you should leave it and set it to.
Basically that's the CPU throttling down - no need to run it at MAX OC the whole time.


----------



## hotrod717

Normal.


----------



## borgpyro

cool good to know it did the same thing when I had it set to 4.6 ghz and was stable does this mean its safe to keep my 4.6 settings?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *borgpyro*
> 
> cool good to know it did the same thing when I had it set to 4.6 ghz and was stable does this mean its safe to keep my 4.6 settings?


safe at any OC - that's just normal when it happens, as I said before.


----------



## Artistar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RickRockerr*
> 
> After little tweaking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Running stable now! I tested with 10h prime after IBT
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TD, like RickRockerr, I've used IBT, it passed on High
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> am running another on Maximum as i write.......


----------



## Artistar

I got this after testing on Maximum:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







thought it was going great then this!!!!!!!!!!!!









What do I do now? Increase voltage to 1.3v?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artistar*
> 
> I got this after testing on Maximum:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thought it was going great then this!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do I do now? Increase voltage to 1.3v?


Yup.
Also - use prime for stability IBT is short-term stability testing.


----------



## Artistar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Yup.
> Also - use prime for stability IBT is short-term stability testing.


Cheers for that TD. I'll up the Vcore and try again, but still won't be able to run a Prime for the next few days!


----------



## JamASharpe

I love this thread. Lots of useful info.

I've unfortunately had my i7 3770k on 4.6GHz on automatic voltage within the ASUS UEFI Bios for a couple of months and when I started rendering some 3d images I noticed my CPU temp was sky high. Unsurprisingly the PC kept switching itself off. When I looked into it further I saw the Vcore was up to 1.5(ish)v.

Since I found that out, I was desperately searching for was to O/C porperly and came across this thread. Now, I've followed the tutorial to the letter and now I can only get my O/C to 4.3GHz and it's just about stable at 1.28v

I cannot get it any higher and stable. I think a combination of my stupidity and ASUS auto voltage being so high have seriously limited my chip. Would this sound about right?

Having said that, the renders are perfect and the CPU temp (CPUTIN) is around 50degs with each core roughly 68-70degs. This is way better than the CPUTIN of 82degs and the cores off the scale that it was before!

Specs:

i7 3770k
P8Z77 Pro/Thunderbolt
16 GB Corsair Vengeance LP RAM
H100 closed watercooling
D650 Case
Vertex 4 256GB SSD
2x1TB HDD
Corsair AX850 PSU
EVGA GTX680 Classified 4GB

I am hoping to go over all this again because maybe I've missed something. I don't quite fully understand all the minor tweaks I could be making to improve things but I'm sure over time I'll get there!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JamASharpe*
> 
> I love this thread. Lots of useful info.
> 
> I've unfortunately had my i7 3770k on 4.6GHz on automatic voltage within the ASUS UEFI Bios for a couple of months and when I started rendering some 3d images I noticed my CPU temp was sky high. Unsurprisingly the PC kept switching itself off. When I looked into it further I saw the Vcore was up to 1.5(ish)v.
> 
> Since I found that out, I was desperately searching for was to O/C porperly and came across this thread. Now, I've followed the tutorial to the letter and now I can only get my O/C to 4.3GHz and it's just about stable at 1.28v
> 
> I cannot get it any higher and stable. I think a combination of my stupidity and ASUS auto voltage being so high have seriously limited my chip. Would this sound about right?
> 
> Having said that, the renders are perfect and the CPU temp (CPUTIN) is around 50degs with each core roughly 68-70degs. This is way better than the CPUTIN of 82degs and the cores off the scale that it was before!
> 
> Specs:
> 
> i7 3770k
> P8Z77 Pro/Thunderbolt
> 16 GB Corsair Vengeance LP RAM
> H100 closed watercooling
> D650 Case
> Vertex 4 256GB SSD
> 2x1TB HDD
> Corsair AX850 PSU
> EVGA GTX680 Classified 4GB
> 
> I am hoping to go over all this again because maybe I've missed something. I don't quite fully understand all the minor tweaks I could be making to improve things but I'm sure over time I'll get there!


Hi there,

First of all, I would ignore using any ASUS programs for OC'ing.

Now in terms of your voltage - have you checked if you are stable via prime? As It doesn't seem you have.
As much as rendering is useful benchmark - it isn't a consistent one.

It also seems as if your chip is very power hungry, thus you didn't get lucky with the silicone lottery it seems. Which is just the luck of the draw really.


----------



## JamASharpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> It also seems as if your chip is very power hungry, thus you didn't get lucky with the silicone lottery it seems.


Drops to his knees with his hands to the heavens........"WHY MEEEEEEEE!!!"

Hehehe.

That sucks though. It was an expensive chip. I wonder if I can get it switched for a better one?

back on topic....

I know now not to use the ASUS stuff. I didn't realise before hand though.

I tested the current settings with P95 for 15 mins and it seemed stable. I've not tested it for a considerable amount of time yet though. I want to try dropping the voltage in very small increments until I get a decent voltage working. Ideally I'd like to try and get 4.5GHz out of it but to be completely honest, I'm not really fussed about getting a super high O/C, just a safe and stable one that isn't going to cook my chip.

I just hope I've not damaged the chip by having the auto voltage on for so long at those high voltages.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JamASharpe*
> 
> Drops to his knees with his hands to the heavens........"WHY MEEEEEEEE!!!"
> 
> Hehehe.
> 
> That sucks though. It was an expensive chip. I wonder if I can get it switched for a better one?
> 
> back on topic....
> 
> I know now not to use the ASUS stuff. I didn't realise before hand though.
> 
> I tested the current settings with P95 for 15 mins and it seemed stable. I've not tested it for a considerable amount of time yet though. I want to try dropping the voltage in very small increments until I get a decent voltage working. Ideally I'd like to try and get 4.5GHz out of it but to be completely honest, I'm not really fussed about getting a super high O/C, just a safe and stable one that isn't going to cook my chip.
> 
> I just hope I've not damaged the chip by having the auto voltage on for so long at those high voltages.


I said that out in the same-esk voice and put my hands in the air as I read that hahahha

You could switch the chip - depending on the reseller. You could ask for a exchange or refund. I know a few people in this thread have exchanged their chips for others.

As for OC wise - 4.5ghz is very good, that's what I run at. I don't want to cause extra heat for the time being.

Now for those voltages - don't think you have damaged it, but 1.5v is bloody high.
As for it switching off - that's due to its thermal limit which is extremely dangerous.

*OC'ing has a few basic principles:*
1. Don't overvolt
2. Watch temps
3. Patience
4. Luck

*I suggest you do the following:*
-Install core temp
-Install CPU-Z
-Copy and paste the settings in the OP for your motherboard
-Make the RAM settings fit your actual ram settings from the manufacturer
-Input 1.25v for your vcore on your CPU
-Go to prime, make sure you tick the two options in advanced and test for 24hrs - if it fails (worker stops) go to the bios and up the voltage and re-test.


----------



## JamASharpe

Cool - cheers dude.

I'm just watching your youtube clip. quick question...... Totally off topic here. [email protected] is a peptide structural prediction thingy is it not? I'm a molecular biologist and am having problems trying to get constraints for a fusion peptide I've been working on. Small world!!!!!

Ignore it if that's not what folding at home is!!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JamASharpe*
> 
> Cool - cheers dude.
> 
> I'm just watching your youtube clip. quick question...... Totally off topic here. [email protected] is a peptide structural prediction thingy is it not? I'm a molecular biologist and am having problems trying to get constraints for a fusion peptide I've been working on. Small world!!!!!
> 
> Ignore it if that's not what folding at home is!!


I don't think so dude - it is protein research - in order to come up with cures for things such as cancer etc.


----------



## JamASharpe

LOL - that's what I'm doing too - peptides are small proteins! Same field also!

So now you know the kinds of things I want my PC to do.

At home now so will be going through all the steps you suggested. I'll post my results later


----------



## JamASharpe

Still struggling to get a stable OC with all settings as suggested and 43 multiplier @ 1.3v.

It would appear this chip is not a very good one. I wonder what the RMA limits are. Does anyone know what I can test to see if it's a bad chip?


----------



## JamASharpe

The temps are getting well above 95deg too. I need to look at my cooling and sort that out. Higher temps mean higher voltage I presume?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Best to test if everything else is ok.
Go to stock, test your ram and chip at stock via prime.
Make sure you input the correct ram settings


----------



## JamASharpe

Cheers TD. I just watched your delidding tut. Man, you're brave! I may give that a go at some stage. It may help my temps somewhat. If I can get the temps down then I think the voltage will be able to be pushed a bit more. Plus I believe the voltage requirements go up as temp increases due to inefficiency.

I have recently done a mem test on my RAM and it passed fine. I will possibly try it again to see what else could be causing problems.

Thanks for your input mate. I appreciate it


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JamASharpe*
> 
> Cheers TD. I just watched your delidding tut. Man, you're brave! I may give that a go at some stage. It may help my temps somewhat. If I can get the temps down then I think the voltage will be able to be pushed a bit more. Plus I believe the voltage requirements go up as temp increases due to inefficiency.
> 
> I have recently done a mem test on my RAM and it passed fine. I will possibly try it again to see what else could be causing problems.
> 
> Thanks for your input mate. I appreciate it


I am brave now - but if you noticed from the video: at the time my hands were shaking - and by the end of it I had wet gloves lol.
It definitely brings temps down.

As for volts/temps - the higher volts you get, the more volts run through the processor (up and down it) and because of this, almost like rubbing your hands together, it creates heat.
After a certain amount of heat (105c) you start burning and melting capacitors within the CPU.
That's why OC'ing is extremely important to check temps at all times.

That said, unlike the old days, now PC/BIOS/CPU/Motherboard, auto-switch off your PC, if you reach that temperature, as a safety precaution. Doesn't matter if it happens a few times, but if it happens all the time, then you are really pushing the fine line.

As for memtest - try prime - my faulty ram passed 18hrs of memtest, but failed 5mins of prime - no idea why - it just did lol.


----------



## JamASharpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I am brave now - but if you noticed from the video: at the time my hands were shaking - and by the end of it I had wet gloves lol.


Hahaha - I saw that at the beginning before it was sped up! I'd be the same though!!

Well I have it settled at a -0.03 offset at 4.3GHz and the CPUTIN is 42deg and the cores don't exceed 70 deg. This has been stable now overnight and I'll see what it looks like after work. I have just ordered some Arctic 5 paste and I shall look at delidding over the weekend.

Just one thing that concerns me. If the IHT glue is removed, will that alter the height of the chip and hence make the contact between chip and water block less effective? I saw a youtube clip of someone who had totally got rid of the IHT and just put the water block directly onto the bare cores. He had to remove the levered part that clips the chip onto the mobo and the chip was held in place by the pressure of the waterblock. His temps were insanely low. Watch here 




It doesn't show exactly what he did - just the result of what he did!


----------



## benjamen50

I'm using Very High LLC, should I put it down to High LLC?


----------



## JamASharpe

You can try it. When I did that it reduced my Vcore fractionally with everything else the same (and thus the temps).


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JamASharpe*
> 
> Hahaha - I saw that at the beginning before it was sped up! I'd be the same though!!
> 
> Well I have it settled at a -0.03 offset at 4.3GHz and the CPUTIN is 42deg and the cores don't exceed 70 deg. This has been stable now overnight and I'll see what it looks like after work. I have just ordered some Arctic 5 paste and I shall look at delidding over the weekend.
> 
> Just one thing that concerns me. If the IHT glue is removed, will that alter the height of the chip and hence make the contact between chip and water block less effective? I saw a youtube clip of someone who had totally got rid of the IHT and just put the water block directly onto the bare cores. He had to remove the levered part that clips the chip onto the mobo and the chip was held in place by the pressure of the waterblock. His temps were insanely low. Watch here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't show exactly what he did - just the result of what he did!


First of all - refund that AS5 - get something like MX2/MX4 - AS5 is very out-dated, and doesn't perform as well as other pastes out there now.

Now for the glue - the whole point of delliding is to get rid of the space between the ihs and the die - yet you want to make sure there something liquid enough protecting metal to metal contact. Thus you have something like CLU in there.
If you put "normal" paste in there, then you'll see no temp difference.

As for the waterblock - it has nothing to do with it - it does make the height a LITTLE different, but not to the point that it will effect waterblock/coolers.
If you go DIRECT DIE - then yes, as you won't have an IHS between your waterblock and die (extremely dangerous btw).
Ah yes - that video - direct die - temps get better, but it is dangerous.
Too much pressure on the die, you damage the CPU.
Too little pressure, temps aren't good.
Not enough paste/ wrong application bad temps.

If you get it right though - amazing temps.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benjamen50*
> 
> I'm using Very High LLC, should I put it down to High LLC?


depends on your chip.
You have to check your voltage depending on what you got in the bios in CPU-Z.
by that i mean:
inputting 1.25v in bios
you should hope to get 1.25v in cpu-z (ideally) - you doin't want to be overshooting by much ie: 1.27v nor want to be falling short by a lot ie. 1.23v


----------



## malmental

AS5 for me can be bought locally at my local Radio Shack for $8 on a Sunday if needed.
yes there are better products then AS5 but you can't go wrong with AS5 as long as your not delidding with it.
I always say get AS5 or better but that's not the reason I'm saying this and I agree since your ordering paste on-line then get something better.
but AS5 will always be a safe choice.


----------



## LeoKislev

Can someone tell me what I can do to lower my CPU temp?

My i5 3570k is currently overclocked to 4.4GHZ with a manual Vcore of 1.26v (CPU-Z Displays 1.28v)
I'm using exactly OP (Swag Guide) settings in my BIOS, Prime95 Blend hits 91C, Intel Burn Maximum Test hits 101C, BF3 and other games hit 75-80C.
I can't lower Vcore since it will become unstable, should I try lowering CPU PLL Voltage from 1.7 to 1.65 or 1.6? Or what else can I do?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LeoKislev*
> 
> Can someone tell me what I can do to lower my CPU temp?
> 
> My i5 3570k is currently overclocked to 4.4GHZ with a manual Vcore of 1.26v (CPU-Z Displays 1.28v)
> I'm using exactly OP (Swag Guide) settings in my BIOS, Prime95 Blend hits 91C, Intel Burn Maximum Test hits 101C, BF3 and other games hit 75-80C.
> I can't lower Vcore since it will become unstable, should I try lowering CPU PLL Voltage from 1.7 to 1.65 or 1.6? Or what else can I do?


you only got a few options:
1. Lower your OC, thus lower your vcore
2. GET A BETTER COOLER
3. Delid your CPU


----------



## Loktar Ogar

To my fellow *Asus P8Z77-V LK* users, there is a new BIOS update came out (09/02/2013) version *1104*. I hope this post is OK since it's not purely related to Asus overclocking guide but it may probably help on having compatibility issues with memory modules like mine.


----------



## Artistar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Loktar Ogar*
> 
> To my fellow *Asus P8Z77-V LK* users, there is a new BIOS update came out (09/02/2013) version *1104*. I hope this post is OK since it's not purely related to Asus overclocking guide but it may probably help on having compatibility issues with memory modules like mine.


Thanks for that: I'm not having memory compatibility issues, but for some reason my rig does crash out of a specific game still, even with the most recent update!


----------



## Artistar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> you only got a few options:
> 1. Lower your OC, thus lower your vcore
> 2. GET A BETTER COOLER
> 3. Delid your CPU


TD.,
been running my rig since yesterday(1614 PM) at 4.5GHz with no problems so far. The highest indicated temp is 87' C, so within the range by 8'C. Vcore is staying at 1.224 V (1.296 V) being its highest, so also still not reached 1.3 V.


----------



## Artistar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> you only got a few options:
> 1. Lower your OC, thus lower your vcore
> 2. GET A BETTER COOLER
> 3. Delid your CPU


T.D. ,
been running my rig since yesterday(16.14 PM) at 4.5GHz with no problems so far. The highest indicated temp is 87' C, so within the range by 8'C. Vcore is staying at 1.224 V (1.296 V) being its highest, so also still not reached 1.3 V.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artistar*
> 
> T.D. ,
> been running my rig since yesterday(16.14 PM) at 4.5GHz with no problems so far. The highest indicated temp is 87' C, so within the range by 8'C. Vcore is staying at 1.224 V (1.296 V) being its highest, so also still not reached 1.3 V.


What do you mean by those two vcore readings?
Is that your fluctuations?

As for in your BIOS - what voltage do you have set?
Other than that, seems good


----------



## Artistar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> What do you mean by those two vcore readings?
> Is that your fluctuations?
> 
> As for in your BIOS - what voltage do you have set?
> Other than that, seems good


Going by CPUID HWMonitor readings at the Max it says 1.296 V, could be fluctuations, but if by fluctuations you're referring to changes between two voltages then no. 1.216 - 1.224 V keeps changing between these two.

My BIOS set at 1.3 V


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artistar*
> 
> Going by CPUID HWMonitor readings at the Max it says 1.296 V, could be fluctuations, but if by fluctuations you're referring to changes between two voltages then no. 1.216 - 1.224 V keeps changing between these two.
> 
> My BIOS set at 1.3 V


if your BIOS is set to 1.3v and yet your reported vcore (whilst on load I hope?) is between 1.216 and 1.224 - it would indicated that your LLC is set too low, as your desired voltage target is far off.


----------



## Artistar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> if your BIOS is set to 1.3v and yet your reported vcore (whilst on load I hope?) is between 1.216 and 1.224 - it would indicated that your LLC is set too low, as your desired voltage target is far off.


That is on Full Load!

So what setting on LLC would you suggest?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artistar*
> 
> That is on Full Load!
> 
> So what setting on LLC would you suggest?


I would try playing around with it.
I would start by increasing the LLC by one notch.

Your temps are quite high at the moment.
I'm not quite sure what your target voltage is.

What I'm saying:
If you had 1.3v in the bios (that's not what your chip actually needs - as it seems "stable" on 1.224v in windows).

here's what I would do if I was in your shoes:
1. Save your BIOS OC profile so that you can easily revert back to it if needs be
2. Increase your LLC by one notch - thus from high to ultra high for example.
3. Set your vcore back down to 1.25v
4. Test on prime and monitor what your CPU-Z reading for vcore is whilst prime'ing and furthermore insure your temps are OK (Under 95c preferably)


----------



## Artistar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I would try playing around with it.
> I would start by increasing the LLC by one notch.
> 
> Your temps are quite high at the moment.
> I'm not quite sure what your target voltage is.
> 
> What I'm saying:
> If you had 1.3v in the bios (that's not what your chip actually needs - as it seems "stable" on 1.224v in windows).
> 
> here's what I would do if I was in your shoes:
> 1. Save your BIOS OC profile so that you can easily revert back to it if needs be
> 2. Increase your LLC by one notch - thus from high to ultra high for example.
> 3. Set your vcore back down to 1.25v
> 4. Test on prime and monitor what your CPU-Z reading for vcore is whilst prime'ing and furthermore insure your temps are OK (Under 95c preferably)


Right, OK. So stop the Prime. How do I save BIOS OC profile please? and adjust LLC and Vcore. Then start again? CPU-Z indicates 1.216 - 1.224 V


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artistar*
> 
> Right, OK. So stop the Prime. How do I save BIOS OC profile please? and adjust LLC and Vcore. Then start again?


In the asus "monitor" tab - I think it is - you should have a page for ASUS OC PROFILES.
When you enter that, you should be able to save your OC profile









As for adjust the LLC and vcore - yes indeed and yes start again. If I had known the vocre was well off the started vcore in your bios, I would have told you earlier bro!

Please print screen when you are prime'ing, so that I can see what your voltage in CPU-Z is - and please state your BIOS voltage too with that print screen on here


----------



## Artistar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> In the asus "monitor" tab - I think it is - you should have a page for ASUS OC PROFILES.
> When you enter that, you should be able to save your OC profile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for adjust the LLC and vcore - yes indeed and yes start again. If I had known the vocre was well off the started vcore in your bios, I would have told you earlier bro!
> 
> Please print screen when you are prime'ing, so that I can see what your voltage in CPU-Z is - and please state your BIOS voltage too with that print screen on here


OK, cheers for that T.D. You were the one who advised me to raise the voltage to 1.3V in BIOS, so it would work using IBT(I'm guessing you can't keep track of ALL posts) ...









Will do the above after I've been for a walk to clear my mind.........


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artistar*
> 
> OK, cheers for that T.D. You were the one who advised me to raise the voltage to 1.3V in BIOS, so it would work using IBT(I'm guessing you can't keep track of ALL posts) ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will do the above after I've been for a walk to clear my mind.........


haha yes I did tell you to raise your vcore, but never knew about your CPU-Z voltage and furthermore your LLC.
I assumed your LLC was on ultra high already, but it doesn't look like it.


----------



## Artistar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> haha yes I did tell you to raise your vcore, but never knew about your CPU-Z voltage and furthermore your LLC.
> I assumed your LLC was on ultra high already, but it doesn't look like it.


I've saved the BIOS profile to a USB stick.

T.D.

I've upped LLC from AUTO to Ultra High.

I've taken the Voltage in BIOS down to 1.224 but the CPU Z says it's 1.232 V(this is all Idle)

So is it safe to do the Prime?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artistar*
> 
> I've saved the BIOS profile to a USB stick.
> 
> T.D.
> 
> I've upped LLC from AUTO to Ultra High.
> 
> I've taken the Voltage in BIOS down to 1.224 but the CPU Z says it's 1.232 V(this is all Idle)
> 
> So is it safe to do the Prime?


It is always safe to prime - but you should really follow the guide - I hope your other settings as are indicated bro.
AUTO LLC is just horrible - that's why you were really off with your voltage.

Turn on prime for 5mins - see what your CPU-Z goes to and report back.
Preferably if you can take a screenshot of you prime + CPUZ for me, that would be helpful

You really need to know your voltage ON LOAD and compare the ON LOAD vs BIOS


----------



## Artistar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> It is always safe to prime - but you should really follow the guide - I hope your other settings as are indicated bro.
> AUTO LLC is just horrible - that's why you were really off with your voltage.
> 
> Turn on prime for 5mins - see what your CPU-Z goes to and report back.
> Preferably if you can take a screenshot of you prime + CPUZ for me, that would be helpful
> 
> You really need to know your voltage ON LOAD and compare the ON LOAD vs BIOS


Doing that, now.


----------



## Artistar

That's done! 

Don't know whether this relevent, forgot to mention Core 1 reached 87'C, but leveled off to 80'C


----------



## Fanboy88

I think Totally Dubbed wanted a picture while Prime was running...


----------



## Artistar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fanboy88*
> 
> I think Totally Dubbed wanted a picture while Prime was running...


As far as I could see the Voltage stayed at 1.232V on full load.

Thanks for that Fanboy, I think you're right......Doh!

I'll do it again!


----------



## Artistar

The pic on Load:



as I was watching, I noticed it fluctated between 1.232 - 1.240 Vs

Is this what you're after T.D. ?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artistar*
> 
> The pic on Load:
> 
> 
> 
> as I was watching, I noticed it fluctated between 1.232 - 1.240 Vs
> 
> Is this what you're after T.D. ?


that's the screenshot I was after.
Ok - well you have 1.25v in BIOS - correct?
And ULTRA HIGH LLC?

If that's right- then you are perfect.
1.25V in BIOS
1.24V in CPU-Z (can't really get any closer than that)

NOW you can conduct your PRIME tests.
Leave it running fro 12hrs minimum, any failures, go back to the BIOS - and increase the VCORE ONLY by ONE NOTCH by pressing "+" on the keyboard.
Once you get 12hrs, and it is still running, I would personally suggest going for 24hrs - some people disagree, but I found PRIME can fail at 16hrs (failed often in fact at around 15-16hrs for me).

Once you get 12-24hrs stable (up to you which) - print screen prime running with CPU-Z (like you did) and show the time the workers have been running (bottom prime tab) - then you can prove you were "24hrs prime stable"









Once you've done all that, come back to me, then we'll put you on OFFSET
PLEASE make sure you have core temp or real temp (preferably real temp to you can see your UP TIME) running at ALL times when prime'ing - so that you can monitor temps.
Nothing above 95c. (max limit is 105c)


----------



## Artistar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> that's the screenshot I was after.
> Ok - well you have 1.25v in BIOS - correct?
> And ULTRA HIGH LLC?
> 
> If that's right- then you are perfect.
> 1.25V in BIOS
> 1.24V in CPU-Z (can't really get any closer than that)
> 
> NOW you can conduct your PRIME tests.
> Leave it running fro 12hrs minimum, any failures, go back to the BIOS - and increase the VCORE ONLY by ONE NOTCH by pressing "+" on the keyboard.
> Once you get 12hrs, and it is still running, I would personally suggest going for 24hrs - some people disagree, but I found PRIME can fail at 16hrs (failed often in fact at around 15-16hrs for me).
> 
> Once you get 12-24hrs stable (up to you which) - print screen prime running with CPU-Z (like you did) and show the time the workers have been running (bottom prime tab) - then you can prove you were "24hrs prime stable"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once you've done all that, come back to me, then we'll put you on OFFSET
> PLEASE make sure you have core temp or real temp (preferably real temp to you can see your UP TIME) running at ALL times when prime'ing - so that you can monitor temps.
> Nothing above 95c. (max limit is 105c)


Sorry, 1.232 V is in BIOS. I think it wouldn't accept 1.232 and upped it to 1.24 V Should I go and reset to 1.25 V?


----------



## Artistar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artistar*
> 
> Sorry, 1.232 V is in BIOS. I think it wouldn't accept 1.232 and upped it to 1.24 V Should I go and reset to 1.25 V?


So I'm assuming 1.24 V is good in BIOS. Going to run Prime and Real Temp 3.70.Keeping a eye on Temp

Going by Real Temp the hottest Core is 72'C


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artistar*
> 
> So I'm assuming 1.24 V is good in BIOS. Going to run Prime and Real Temp 3.70.Keeping a eye on Temp
> 
> Going by Real Temp the hottest Core is 72'C


that looks perfect mate
1.232 or 1.24 in bios with 1.232 - 1.240 in CPUZ - what more could you ask for







!

Just to be sure - make sure cpuz is at those values when running prime!


----------



## Artistar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> that looks perfect mate
> 1.232 or 1.24 in bios with 1.232 - 1.240 in CPUZ - what more could you ask for
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> 
> Just to be sure - make sure cpuz is at those values when running prime!


CPU-Z shows a flat 1.232 V.....but could be due to playing a game at the same time?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artistar*
> 
> CPU-Z shows a flat 1.232 V.....but could be due to playing a game at the same time?


Could be - just run prime, nothing open and see what happens








I dont really suggest using the PC whilst prime runs (although you can do so)


----------



## Buehlar

Hey Swag...what happened to your guide from the OP man?
It was there just the other day and now its gone


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Wow that's very odd! I'll ask him!


----------



## alancsalt

This is a test; All code is still in first post, previews OK, but refuses to display on posting.....???
EDIT: OK, displays properly in a new post. Will attempt repair of first post.

EDIT2: Removed from here, now showing in first post.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Thanks a lot alancsalt!


----------



## alancsalt

Fixed.


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Fixed.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Wow that's very odd! I'll ask him!


Whew...all is right in world once again







great guide!

Thanks for the quick fix


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> Whew...all is right in world once again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> great guide!
> 
> Thanks for the quick fix


Had to do the same for my Antec thread !


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Thanks a lot alancsalt!


Thanks as usual for helping the people in this thread. I browse through it to see if everyone's problems is getting answered and only normally reply back when it's something not completely trivial and when no one replies back to them so having you answer most of the questions is a big help to keeping this thread alive! +rep again.







On your road to almost 250 rep!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alancsalt*
> 
> Fixed.


Thanks alan. I got some PMs about what happened to the guide and good to hear that after a long day of golfing, the problems were fixed without me having to panic because I didn't save any of the code at all. I guess it's time to email myself the code just in case it disappears again and I need to repost it!







I would rep you if you had that darn rep button!


----------



## Buehlar

@Swag
Man I've known you for several months then I just found this guide existed the other day and then it was gone LOL I wanted to get a little deeper into tweaking and it's good stuff man, a lot of work.
I've just been OCing from what I already knew and with the M5F manual had to say but the way you got it all lay'd out it really teaches ya what's going on







good Job

READ THIS GUIDE PEOPLE









Rep+


----------



## Artistar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> that looks perfect mate
> 1.232 or 1.24 in bios with 1.232 - 1.240 in CPUZ - what more could you ask for
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> 
> Just to be sure - make sure cpuz is at those values when running prime!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Had to do the same for my Antec thread !


Heh T.D., been 16 hours now and NO sign of problems: still at a flat 1.240 V


----------



## Totally Dubbed

No workers stopped ? If so, looks really promising!


----------



## Artistar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> No workers stopped ? If so, looks really promising!


Not that I can see. All still going!


----------



## Artistar

T.D. I think we can safely say a PASS!!!!!!!!


sorry bout the last minute foul-up with the Real Temp reading on Load, but you can see that it's been going for over twenty four hours and the temps were 75 max 67min.

So what about that Offset, now.........?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artistar*
> 
> 
> T.D. I think we can safely say a PASS!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> sorry bout the last minute foul-up with the Real Temp reading on Load, but you can see that it's been going for over twenty four hours and the temps were 75 max 67min.
> 
> So what about that Offset, now.........?


EXCELLENT!
You are sure they were all running before you stopped them correct?

Now for offset - check my sig bro!








Very simple.
You need to get core temp - find out your VID whilst your PC is on full load (launch prime again for just 5mins) - then once you have that, tell me your VID, your BIOS vcore and then it is a simple maths









Offset helps temps a bit and is more "power saving" friendly








I'm on offset all the time myself.


----------



## Artistar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> EXCELLENT!
> You are sure they were all running before you stopped them correct?
> 
> Now for offset - check my sig bro!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very simple.
> You need to get core temp - find out your VID whilst your PC is on full load (launch prime again for just 5mins) - then once you have that, tell me your VID, your BIOS vcore and then it is a simple maths
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Offset helps temps a bit and is more "power saving" friendly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm on offset all the time myself.


All indicate NO ERRORS!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artistar*
> 
> All indicate NO ERRORS!


Really happy it all worked out dude!


----------



## Artistar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Really happy it all worked out dude!


Cheers T.D., the info you wanted. My Vid from Core temp is 0.9006 V and I couldn't find Vid in BIOS but took a pic of all the other voltages.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artistar*
> 
> Cheers T.D., the info you wanted. My Vid from Core temp is 0.9006 V and I couldn't find Vid in BIOS but took a pic of all the other voltages.


our VID in core temp - is that whilst it is on load?
As for the VID - you won't find it in the BIOS mate








Your vcore is 1.235v though


----------



## Artistar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> our VID in core temp - is that whilst it is on load?
> As for the VID - you won't find it in the BIOS mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your vcore is 1.235v though


doing another 5 min run to find Vid under Load.............................slight fluctuation between 1.1259 and 1.1309 V

sorry T.D., have just re-read that part of the thread........Doh!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artistar*
> 
> doing another 5 min run to find Vid under Load.............................slight fluctuation between 1.1259 and 1.1309 V
> 
> sorry T.D., have just re--read that part of the thread........Doh!


That sounds more like it.
I was going to say 0.9 is what I get on idle - but as every chip is different I refrained from making assumptions - glad my gut instinct was right







!

So:
VID = 1.1259 and 1.1309 V
BIOS = 1.235 V

1.235 - 1.1259 = +0.1091
1.235 - 1.1309 = +0.1041

Looks like a +0.10 (or if you can do a +0.105) - is your offset!
Go to your BIOS - change the Vcore to OFFSET
Then make sure the sign is "+"
And then input +0.105

That's a very LARGE offset I must say!


----------



## Artistar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> That sounds more like it.
> I was going to say 0.9 is what I get on idle - but as every chip is different I refrained from making assumptions - glad my gut instinct was right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> 
> So:
> VID = 1.1259 and 1.1309 V
> BIOS = 1.235 V
> 
> 1.235 - 1.1259 = +0.1091
> 1.235 - 1.1309 = +0.1041
> 
> Looks like a +0.10 (or if you can do a +0.105) - is your offset!
> Go to your BIOS - change the Vcore to OFFSET
> Then make sure the sign is "+"
> And then input +0.105
> 
> That's a very LARGE offset I must say!


So is that good?

Got into BIOS and changed from Manual to Offset............and couldn't change the voltage which was indicating 1.240V.............









You've got a + or the - sign, which you can't write over and the only place would be on the line above but that isn't enabled either.............?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artistar*
> 
> So is that good?
> 
> Got into BIOS and changed from Manual to Offset............and couldn't change the voltage which was indicating 1.240V.............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've got a + or the - sign, which you can't write over and the only place would be on the line above but that isn't enabled either.............?


take a picture of it - that doesn't make sense to me lol
Check my screenshots (same as in the OP):
http://www.overclock.net/t/1291703/ivy-bridge-overclocking-guide-asus-motherboards/800#post_18498293

You'll see the offset set there. That's how it should look like.


----------



## Artistar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> take a picture of it - that doesn't make sense to me lol
> Check my screenshots (same as in the OP):
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1291703/ivy-bridge-overclocking-guide-asus-motherboards/800#post_18498293
> 
> You'll see the offset set there. That's how it should look like.


sorry, yet again.....it's been ONE of _those_ days. Have adjusted it so it's running at 0.105 Offset!

Anything else?

Vcore is 1.136 V on idle!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artistar*
> 
> sorry, yet again.....it's been ONE of _those_ days. Have adjusted it so it's running at 0.105 Offset!
> 
> Anything else?
> 
> Vcore is 1.136 V on idle!


sounds perfect bro - I think you're all set!
You COULD if you wanted to re-test 12-6hrs of prime...but in all honesty, best stress test now...is top actually use the PC for daily use.

Don't forget to go into windows power options (within windows) and make sure you put the mode to "balanced" - if it is set to max performance, it will stay at your max oc 24/7 - which is unneeded.

Also ensure all other BIOS settings are set as instructed in the guide. Especially the C states.

Thanks for the reps btw dude!


----------



## Artistar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> sounds perfect bro - I think you're all set!
> You COULD if you wanted to re-test 12-6hrs of prime...but in all honesty, best stress test now...is top actually use the PC for daily use.
> 
> Don't forget to go into windows power options (within windows) and make sure you put the mode to "balanced" - if it is set to max performance, it will stay at your max oc 24/7 - which is unneeded.
> 
> Also ensure all other BIOS settings are set as instructed in the guide. Especially the C states.
> 
> Thanks for the reps btw dude!


Just reward for the help. You've been instrumental in assisting me in achieving a *STABLE* 4.5MHz 3770K so once again thank you!.

I had the machine on load and it was saying 1.360 - 1.368 V Vcore

Vid was 1.1259 on load.

It was set to balanced anyway!

So hows about 4.6 GHz....? or do you think that's about as far as I can take it, safely for now?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artistar*
> 
> Just reward for the help. You've been instrumental in assisting me in achieving a *STABLE* 4.5MHz 3770K so once again thank you!.
> 
> I had the machine on load and it was saying 1.360 - 1.368 V Vcore
> 
> Vid was 1.1259 on load.
> 
> It was set to balanced anyway!
> 
> So hows about 4.6 GHz....? or do you think that's about as far as I can take it, safely for now?


woohoo wait a minute 1.360?
I hope that was a typo - because that's different from 1.26 that you had before.

Ah you want to increase more?
You can do so - if so, you should go back to manual.
I thought you were content on 4.5ghz







!
To be honest, I would settle on 4.5ghz, just like I did. You can go higher if you want - but 100mhz isn't going to be a huge performance increase, in fact you won't even notice it.

As for the reps - thanks for the comment man!
Just realised I'm now at 250reps - that means 3 flames for me







! YAY!


----------



## Artistar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> woohoo wait a minute 1.360?
> I hope that was a typo - because that's different from 1.26 that you had before.
> 
> Ah you want to increase more?
> You can do so - if so, you should go back to manual.
> I thought you were content on 4.5ghz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> To be honest, I would settle on 4.5ghz, just like I did. You can go higher if you want - but 100mhz isn't going to be a huge performance increase, in fact you won't even notice it.
> 
> As for the reps - thanks for the comment man!
> Just realised I'm now at 250reps - that means 3 flames for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ! YAY!


T.D. Does that mean a change in Vcore BIOS, or change Offset even or stay the same?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artistar*
> 
> T.D. Does that mean a change in Vcore BIOS, or change Offset even or stay the same?


first of all, please state your current volatge.
What you just said, is a little worrying.

1.36v - 33333

You were on 1.26 (and near) - 1.36 is radically different.

As for changing: I don't quite understand dude.
What is your desired OC?

You should start with what clock you want to go for (for example 4.5ghz) and then try and find stability.
Sometimes it is impossible for certain chips, and thus you need to drop the clock.

So say for example you radically wanted 5ghz, but then your voltage nears 1.45v and your temps are near 105c - you'll have to drop your desired OC to 4.8ghz and re-test etc.

I say, stick to 4.5ghz, with your stable 1.235v voltage.


----------



## Artistar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> first of all, please state your current volatge.
> What you just said, is a little worrying.
> 
> 1.36v - 33333
> 
> You were on 1.26 (and near) - 1.36 is radically different.
> 
> As for changing: I don't quite understand dude.
> What is your desired OC?
> 
> You should start with what clock you want to go for (for example 4.5ghz) and then try and find stability.
> Sometimes it is impossible for certain chips, and thus you need to drop the clock.
> 
> So say for example you radically wanted 5ghz, but then your voltage nears 1.45v and your temps are near 105c - you'll have to drop your desired OC to 4.8ghz and re-test etc.
> 
> I say, stick to 4.5ghz, with your stable 1.235v voltage.


I'm playing a game which at times goes up to 1.376 V!

Thing is, that was on LOAD, so doesn't that make a difference?

On contemplating the situation, I'll go with 4.5 and be happy


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artistar*
> 
> I'm playing a game which at times goes up to 1.376 V!
> 
> Thing is, that was on LOAD, so doesn't that make a difference?
> 
> On contemplating the situation, I'll go with 4.5 and be happy


makes a huge difference dude.
Something isn't right.

Go back to BIOS - set it back to manual ( your stable voltage u had for 24hrs) and see what goes on.

You shouldn't be overshooting by a whole +0.1 - either offset is wrong, but according to calculations it isn't or LLC is too high, but according to manual voltage, it seems correct.


----------



## Artistar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> makes a huge difference dude.
> Something isn't right.
> 
> Go back to BIOS - set it back to manual ( your stable voltage u had for 24hrs) and see what goes on.
> 
> You shouldn't be overshooting by a whole +0.1 - either offset is wrong, but according to calculations it isn't or LLC is too high, but according to manual voltage, it seems correct.


OK, doing that now.....


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artistar*
> 
> OK, doing that now.....


Just doesn't make sense to me, why your offset value would change your CPU-Z voltage to 1.36v, something doesn't seem right in that respect.
You sure you gave me the VID of CORE TEMP, whilst you were on load?
And then put +0.105 as value in the BIOS?

If so, I'll ask Swag to intervene, see if he can shed light.
Good news is that you are stable on MANUAL voltage though







!


----------



## Artistar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Just doesn't make sense to me, why your offset value would change your CPU-Z voltage to 1.36v, something doesn't seem right in that respect.
> You sure you gave me the VID of CORE TEMP, whilst you were on load?
> And then put +0.105 as value in the BIOS?
> 
> If so, I'll ask Swag to intervene, see if he can shed light.
> Good news is that you are stable on MANUAL voltage though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !


There's no fool, like an Old fool! so the saying goes!

Been running Prime for 5 mins with + 0.105 dialled in on the Offset.. Is reading in CPU-Z 1.195-1.200 V..........don't think I pressed Enter......thank you for your patience...









on idle....0.968 V


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artistar*
> 
> There's no fool, like an Old fool! so the saying goes!
> 
> Been running Prime for 5 mins with + 0.105 dialled in on the Offset.. Is reading in CPU-Z 1.195-1.200 V..........don't think I pressed Enter......thank you for your patience...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on idle....0.968 V


haha!
What was it set to before? Auto i presume?
1.2v is a little lower than your target of 1.235v - but I think you should be fine.
You haven't change your LLC by any chance, since your manual stable on manual have you?

Realistically, the offset value should be identical to your manual voltage in CPU-Z, whilst on full load.


----------



## Artistar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> haha!
> What was it set to before? Auto i presume?
> 1.2v is a little lower than your target of 1.235v - but I think you should be fine.
> You haven't change your LLC by any chance, since your manual stable on manual have you?
> 
> Realistically, the offset value should be identical to your manual voltage in CPU-Z, whilst on full load.


Yes indeed, it was on Auto~(hangs his head in shame)....

I haven't changed anything since including LLC (which IS on ultra High).other than the Vcore values and Offset!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artistar*
> 
> Yes indeed, it was on Auto~(hangs his head in shame)....
> 
> I haven't changed anything since including LLC (which IS on ultra High).other than the Vcore values and Offset!


Understood!


----------



## Agoniizing

How much of a temp difference can I expect if I use CLP on the IHS instead of PK-1?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agoniizing*
> 
> How much of a temp difference can I expect if I use CLP on the IHS instead of PK-1?


less than 5c ON the IHS
(not worth the hassle)


----------



## Agoniizing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> less than 5c ON the IHS
> (not worth the hassle)


Have you tried it before? Are we talking 3c?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agoniizing*
> 
> Have you tried it before? Are we talking 3c?


others talked and confirmed it - you can check the de-lidding thread, you'll get better responses there.
As for me, no I want to keep my markings on my IHS, thus never tried it.

As I said, a lot of people reported less than 5c differences, and that's about what I would have expected it to do.
I wouldn't do it, unless you don't care about your CPU's warranty.


----------



## Agoniizing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> others talked and confirmed it - you can check the de-lidding thread, you'll get better responses there.
> As for me, no I want to keep my markings on my IHS, thus never tried it.
> 
> As I said, a lot of people reported less than 5c differences, and that's about what I would have expected it to do.
> I wouldn't do it, unless you don't care about your CPU's warranty.


Well im delidded so my warranty doesnt even matter


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agoniizing*
> 
> Well im delidded so my warranty doesnt even matter


Then go ahead dude







!


----------



## Artistar

Heh T.D., whilst playing World of Tanks, the screen went black and everything froze. So I upped the LLC to Extreme, restarted Prime for 5 mins. The max temps I was getting were 76'C and Vcore 1.224, sound more promising wouldn't you say? Also, seems more responsive to me and acts quicker.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artistar*
> 
> Heh T.D., whilst playing World of Tanks, the screen went black and everything froze. So I upped the LLC to Extreme, restarted Prime for 5 mins. The max temps I was getting were 76'C and Vcore 1.224, sound more promising wouldn't you say? Also, seems more responsive to me and acts quicker.


bad idea, take that off EXTREME.
EXTREME, is something that you shouldn't be using, ultra is the highest anyone should go to.

Go to ultra, and then go to MANUAL voltage.
For some reason offset seems to be causing you problems.

I'll ask swag to intervene.


----------



## Artistar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> bad idea, take that off EXTREME.
> EXTREME, is something that you shouldn't be using, ultra is the highest anyone should go to.
> 
> Go to ultra, and then go to MANUAL voltage.
> For some reason offset seems to be causing you problems.
> 
> I'll ask swag to intervene.


OK, will do.


----------



## Artistar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artistar*
> 
> OK, will do.


That's done.

The Vcore is now saying 1.248 V on idle and on load 1.256 V.

Temps didn't reach more than 80'C at one point and leveled out to high seveties.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artistar*
> 
> That's done.
> 
> The Vcore is now saying 1.248 V on idle and on load 1.256 V.
> 
> Temps didn't reach more than 80'C at one point and leveled out to high seveties.


something doesn't seem right - either you have changed something, or you didn't give me the right readings beforehand?
Look at your older posts, you'll see what I mean.

As for voltage, you are on manual now? What vcore is in-putted?
I highly suggest taking pics of every single screen in the BIOS (like in the OP) and showing me.


----------



## Artistar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> something doesn't seem right - either you have changed something, or you didn't give me the right readings beforehand?
> Look at your older posts, you'll see what I mean.
> 
> As for voltage, you are on manual now? What vcore is in-putted?
> I highly suggest taking pics of every single screen in the BIOS (like in the OP) and showing me.


As far as I'm aware, should be set at 1.235V in BIOS.

OK, I'll take some snaps after I've finished writing this.


----------



## Artistar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artistar*
> 
> As far as I'm aware, should be set at 1.235V in BIOS.
> 
> OK, I'll take some snaps after I've finished writing this.


Have taken the snaps, waiting for my iPhone to send them............which would appear to be forever...


----------



## Artistar

T.D., Finally the pics













Spread Spectrum Disabled


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Few suggestions:
1.
Input your RAM voltage that's meant for your RAM.
Send me a link - product link to your RAM.

2.
Change the CPU fixed frequency to 350 from 250

3.
Your CPU voltage is 1.24.
You stated it was 1.235

With a VID of 1.1259 or 1.1309.

What were you STABLE at for 24hrs?
1.235?
If answer is yes, set it back to 1.235.

Then do the suggestions as above and then launch prime for 5mins and let me know what your vcore is in CPU-Z


----------



## Artistar

First off.

KHX16C10B1BK2_16X.pdf 198k .pdf file


----------



## Totally Dubbed

If I'm not mistaken:
"CL10-10-10 @1.5V"

It looks like it can managed CL9, but I couldn't see it on resellers' descriptions:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820104361
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Kingston-Technology-KHX16C10B1BK2-16X-1600MHz/dp/B00A3VO9TY

So go into RAM timings, set that to 10, 10, 10 with 2N command rate
Then in DRAM voltage, set it to 1.55v (give it an extra 0,05v)


----------



## Artistar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> If I'm not mistaken:
> "CL10-10-10 @1.5V"
> 
> It looks like it can managed CL9, but I couldn't see it on resellers' descriptions:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820104361
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Kingston-Technology-KHX16C10B1BK2-16X-1600MHz/dp/B00A3VO9TY
> 
> So go into RAM timings, set that to 10, 10, 10 with 2N command rate
> Then in DRAM voltage, set it to 1.55v (give it an extra 0,05v)


this is what I found.

1.248V on load

Max temp of 82'C

Vid 1.259

Am off to sort out the RAM.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artistar*
> 
> this is what I found.
> 
> 1.248V on load
> 
> Max temp of 82'C
> 
> Vid 1.259
> 
> Am off to sort out the RAM.


1.248v on load, what's in your BIOS?
Please set it to 1.235v, seems as if you were 24hrs stable on that.
So do that as well.

Unless what you said above is relating to you being on 1.235v, and if it is, then reduce your LLC to HIGH and see what readings you get.


----------



## Artistar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> 1.248v on load, what's in your BIOS?
> Please set it to 1.235v, seems as if you were 24hrs stable on that.
> So do that as well.
> 
> Unless what you said above is relating to you being on 1.235v, and if it is, then reduce your LLC to HIGH and see what readings you get.


Done the RAM. The Vcore I set to 1.235V( in RED)but indicates 1.240V in BIOS

So reduce LLC then?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artistar*
> 
> Done the RAM. The Vcore I set to 1.235V( in RED)but indicates 1.240V in BIOS
> 
> So reduce LLC then?


try reducing LLC yes - 1.24v it is showing?
Hit SAVE BIOS and then reboot and then re-enter the bios - see if it has changed.


----------



## Artistar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> try reducing LLC yes - 1.24v it is showing?
> Hit SAVE BIOS and then reboot and then re-enter the bios - see if it has changed.


Had a look after I restarted (having reduced LLC to High) The Vcore was indicating 1.232V, I have it set to 1.235: it won't let me set the exact Vcore. Also set the RAM to 1600 MHz!

However, on idle, Vcore is 1.240!


----------



## Artistar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artistar*
> 
> Had a look after I restarted (having reduced LLC to High) The Vcore was indicating 1.232V, I have it set to 1.235: it won't let me set the exact Vcore. Also set the RAM to 1600 MHz!
> 
> However, on idle, Vcore is 1.240!


After Priming for 5

Vcore -1.216 - 1.224 V

Temp max was 79'C


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artistar*
> 
> Had a look after I restarted (having reduced LLC to High) The Vcore was indicating 1.232V, I have it set to 1.235: it won't let me set the exact Vcore. Also set the RAM to 1600 MHz!
> 
> However, on idle, Vcore is 1.240!


that's really odd.
I would almost suggest re-flashing the bios (either via USB or via the suite) looks like the "famous" asus bug, that everyone gets because you've been tinkering a lot in the bios.

When you set the bios, it should go to what you set it to, unless you are doing a typo which it won't let you do.

Long story short:
you want to set your bios to 1.235v as that's what you were stable at, and looks like HIGH LLC will suit you as it goes to 1.232v in CPUZ.
You're even starting to confuse me at this point. SO many number, so many different voltages in such a short time, that's why I asked for the pictures lol.

Just aim for what I said in the above.
If VOLTAGE in BIOS is HIGHER than what's being shown in CPU-Z UNDER FULL LOAD, then that's normal. However you don't want it TOO LOW.
If the voltage in the bios is LOWER than what's being shown in CPU-Z, you want to reduce LLC, basically vice versa of the statement above.

My videos should give you more explanations and make more sense.
I can't really help any more if each time you're coming back with different voltage readings. It just confuses and clouds my own judgement








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artistar*
> 
> After Priming for 5
> 
> Vcore -1.216 - 1.224 V
> 
> Temp max was 79'C


THIS is fine as long as the BIOS is set to 1.235v - as that's as close as you might get to your desired target voltage :


----------



## Artistar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> that's really odd.
> I would almost suggest re-flashing the bios (either via USB or via the suite) looks like the "famous" asus bug, that everyone gets because you've been tinkering a lot in the bios.
> 
> When you set the bios, it should go to what you set it to, unless you are doing a typo which it won't let you do.
> 
> Long story short:
> you want to set your bios to 1.235v as that's what you were stable at, and looks like HIGH LLC will suit you as it goes to 1.232v in CPUZ.
> You're even starting to confuse me at this point. SO many number, so many different voltages in such a short time, that's why I asked for the pictures lol.
> 
> Just aim for what I said in the above.
> If VOLTAGE in BIOS is HIGHER than what's being shown in CPU-Z UNDER FULL LOAD, then that's normal. However you don't want it TOO LOW.
> If the voltage in the bios is LOWER than what's being shown in CPU-Z, you want to reduce LLC, basically vice versa of the statement above.
> 
> My videos should give you more explanations and make more sense.
> I can't really help any more if each time you're coming back with different voltage readings. It just confuses and clouds my own judgement
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS is fine as long as the BIOS is set to 1.235v - as that's as close as you might get to your desired target voltage :


That is what it's set in RED in BIOS 1.235V. So we cool?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artistar*
> 
> That is what it's set in RED in BIOS 1.235V. So we cool?


indeed we are!
LLC is on high atm?

Why is it that LLC has changed since your prime'ing you did before and were 24hrs stable?


----------



## Artistar

sorry


----------



## Artistar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> indeed we are!
> LLC is on high atm?
> 
> Why is it that LLC has changed since your prime'ing you did before and were 24hrs stable?


LLC was set to Ultra, as you suggested during the 24 Prime.

LLC IS on High at the moment.

Cheers once again fella!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artistar*
> 
> LLC was set to Ultra, as you suggested during the 24 Prime.
> 
> LLC IS on High at the moment.
> 
> Cheers once again fella!


so during prime 24hrs, your CPU-Z voltage was at what?
Do you know?

I'm just hoping it was going over the desired voltage, meaning high is a better solution for you.

You could try offset again.
With +0.105 and HIGH LLC, and see what that yields?


----------



## Swag

Artistar,

Reading the last page of 50 posts to the most recent, it seems your problem is that although you were completely stable with Prime95 on a manual vcore; you are not stable once you converted to an offset vcore. The problem with this is that like all new technology, there are going to be a few bugs that aren't going to be weeded out for a while because of either difficulty to have precise I/O or compromise. This technology in question is Load-Line Calibration (LLC). What LLC does is it predicts the appropriate vcore based on your "max vcore" and "vid" to the intensity of the program running. Assuming you are running Prime95 on offset, you shouldn't have any problem or maybe a minor problem with a quick fix because since Prime95 is a very intensive program, it will utilize the allowed max set by your input in the Vcore box in BIOS. Now, if you haven't ran Prime95 on offset and based the crash on the game WoT, then I suggest you run Prime95 to see if there is a problem there.

With these tests, please refer back to the guide using Ultra LLC and everything else set properly according to the guide. Post your updates to what occurs on this problem after these updates. I'll reply and look for the answer once I get the update.

Thanks.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I appreciate Swag chimming in.
Yeah didn't quite make sense to me.

Either:
-LLC was on ULTRA and it was overshooting whilst you were testing on prime

OR:
-LLC was on ULTRA and it was fine, but your voltage reading was incorrect

One or the other.
I would personally say go on high, and not ultra and see what your voltage gives.
Chips vary.


----------



## Artistar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Artistar,
> 
> Reading the last page of 50 posts to the most recent, it seems your problem is that although you were completely stable with Prime95 on a manual vcore; you are not stable once you converted to an offset vcore. The problem with this is that like all new technology, there are going to be a few bugs that aren't going to be weeded out for a while because of either difficulty to have precise I/O or compromise. This technology in question is Load-Line Calibration (LLC). What LLC does is it predicts the appropriate vcore based on your "max vcore" and "vid" to the intensity of the program running. Assuming you are running Prime95 on offset, you shouldn't have any problem or maybe a minor problem with a quick fix because since Prime95 is a very intensive program, it will utilize the allowed max set by your input in the Vcore box in BIOS. Now, if you haven't ran Prime95 on offset and based the crash on the game WoT, then I suggest you run Prime95 to see if there is a problem there.
> 
> With these tests, please refer back to the guide using Ultra LLC and everything else set properly according to the guide. Post your updates to what occurs on this problem after these updates. I'll reply and look for the answer once I get the update.
> 
> Thanks.


Thank you for looking into it Swag. I'm truly, not the most technically minded (a stroke when I was 26 didn't help much) so please excuse my 'ambling', if I ask you to explain or a confirmation, it's just so I know for sure.

May I offer another possible reason for the WoT crash: put simply I'd adjusted the core clock and left the mem clock(using Afterburner), so I suspect that that could be the reason for the graphics crash.


----------



## Artistar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I appreciate Swag chimming in.
> Yeah didn't quite make sense to me.
> 
> Either:
> -LLC was on ULTRA and it was overshooting whilst you were testing on prime
> 
> OR:
> -LLC was on ULTRA and it was fine, but your voltage reading was incorrect
> 
> One or the other.
> I would personally say go on high, and not ultra and see what your voltage gives.
> Chips vary.


My LLC is on High right now.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artistar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Artistar,
> 
> Reading the last page of 50 posts to the most recent, it seems your problem is that although you were completely stable with Prime95 on a manual vcore; you are not stable once you converted to an offset vcore. The problem with this is that like all new technology, there are going to be a few bugs that aren't going to be weeded out for a while because of either difficulty to have precise I/O or compromise. This technology in question is Load-Line Calibration (LLC). What LLC does is it predicts the appropriate vcore based on your "max vcore" and "vid" to the intensity of the program running. Assuming you are running Prime95 on offset, you shouldn't have any problem or maybe a minor problem with a quick fix because since Prime95 is a very intensive program, it will utilize the allowed max set by your input in the Vcore box in BIOS. Now, if you haven't ran Prime95 on offset and based the crash on the game WoT, then I suggest you run Prime95 to see if there is a problem there.
> 
> With these tests, please refer back to the guide using Ultra LLC and everything else set properly according to the guide. Post your updates to what occurs on this problem after these updates. I'll reply and look for the answer once I get the update.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for looking into it Swag. I'm truly, not the most technically minded (a stroke when I was 26 didn't help much) so please excuse my 'ambling', if I ask you to explain or a confirmation, it's just so I know for sure.
> 
> May I offer another possible reason for the WoT crash: put simply I'd adjusted the core clock and left the mem clock(using Afterburner), so I suspect that that could be the reason for the graphics crash.
Click to expand...

Turn back everything to whatever it had been before you attempted to fix the crash. So, offset whatever you had determined it before. LLC back to Ultra. Right now, I am almost dead-certain it was a graphics crash due to the nature of the crash. The crash occurred when the GPU was being mostly stressed (WoT) and the crash was a black screen meaning that the computer was probably running but the graphics just stopped working.

Conclusion: Instability caused by unstable graphics OC, unrelated to CPU OC. Advise to return all settings prior to tweaking due to crash.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Turn back everything to whatever it had been before you attempted to fix the crash. So, offset whatever you had determined it before. LLC back to Ultra. Right now, I am almost dead-certain it was a graphics crash due to the nature of the crash. The crash occurred when the GPU was being mostly stressed (WoT) and the crash was a black screen meaning that the computer was probably running but the graphics just stopped working.
> 
> Conclusion: Instability caused by unstable graphics OC, unrelated to CPU OC. Advise to return all settings prior to tweaking due to crash.


Was going to reply - swag beat me to it.
Absolutely agreed.

Go to offset +0.110 with LLC to ULTRA, see what the voltage reading is in CPU-Z - it shouldn't really exceed 1.235v
Let me know what your voltage is.

Remember to test voltage, launch prime for 5mins.

Please screenshot CPU-Z ON LOAD, whilst on offset +0.110 and with prime open AND with core temp showing the VID

EDIT:
VID = 1.1259 and 1.1309 V
BIOS = 1.235 V

1.235 - 1.1259 = +0.1091
1.235 - 1.1309 = +0.1041

Swag just informed me you should use the LOWEST VID value - thus go for +0.110 instead of +0.105







!


----------



## Artistar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Was going to reply - swag beat me to it.
> Absolutely agreed.
> 
> Go to offset +0.110 with LLC to ULTRA, see what the voltage reading is in CPU-Z - it shouldn't really exceed 1.235v
> Let me know what your voltage is.
> 
> Remember to test voltage, launch prime for 5mins.
> 
> Please screenshot CPU-Z ON LOAD, whilst on offset +0.110 and with prime open AND with core temp showing the VID
> 
> EDIT:
> VID = 1.1259 and 1.1309 V
> BIOS = 1.235 V
> 
> 1.235 - 1.1259 = +0.1091
> 1.235 - 1.1309 = +0.1041
> 
> Swag just informed me you should use the LOWEST VID value - thus go for +0.110 instead of +0.105
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !


OK guys, thanks for that. Just going to revert.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artistar*
> 
> OK guys, thanks for that. Just going to revert.


Glad to hear it.
Yeah you should first determine each part individually before moving unto the next.
It used to be harder in the "old days" where RAM also caused huge problems - but now it is really easy.
Make sure your ram timings and voltages are correct, as instructed before, then move to the CPU settings as said, and see what that give sin prime.


----------



## Artistar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Glad to hear it.
> Yeah you should first determine each part individually before moving unto the next.
> It used to be harder in the "old days" where RAM also caused huge problems - but now it is really easy.
> Make sure your ram timings and voltages are correct, as instructed before, then move to the CPU settings as said, and see what that give sin prime.


My present Voltage in BIOS is at 1.064 - 1.072V with Offset of + 0.110V

Having just Primed for 5 Vcore at 1.200-1.208V slight fluctuation which then appeared to settle on 1.200V

The Temp didn't go above 73'C


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artistar*
> 
> My present Voltage in BIOS is at 1.064 - 1.072V with Offset of + 0.110V
> 
> Having just Primed for 5 Vcore at 1.200-1.208V slight fluctuation which the appeared to settle on 1.200V
> 
> The Temp didn't go above 73'C


when you say your present value in BIOS - I don't quite get that.
You mean the written thing on the left hand side of the offset value - something you can't change and is a bit "faded"?

You LLC is on ULTRA?


----------



## Artistar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> when you say your present value in BIOS - I don't quite get that.
> You mean the written thing on the left hand side of the offset value - something you can't change and is a bit "faded"?
> 
> You LLC is on ULTRA?


Quote:


> You mean the written thing on the left hand side of the offset value - something you can't change and is a bit "faded"?


YES if you're referring to numerals.....

My LLC is now ON Ultra.


----------



## Agoniizing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> when you say your present value in BIOS - I don't quite get that.
> You mean the written thing on the left hand side of the offset value - something you can't change and is a bit "faded"?
> 
> You LLC is on ULTRA?


I put CLP on my IHS and my temps dropped 8c!


----------



## Artistar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agoniizing*
> 
> I put CLP on my IHS and my temps dropped 8c!


Good for you!


----------



## Agoniizing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artistar*
> 
> Good for you!


Dont be a smartass


----------



## Artistar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agoniizing*
> 
> Dont be a smartass


I WASN'T!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

If you can't accept a positive response then why post?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agoniizing*
> 
> Dont be a smartass


don't know what's with that sort of reply. I would have replied the same. Good for you or nice one.


----------



## Agoniizing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> don't know what's with that sort of reply. I would have replied the same. Good for you or nice one.


Well it sounds like he was being smart


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artistar*
> 
> YES if you're referring to numerals.....
> 
> My LLC is now ON Ultra.


something is just out of place here.
I'll wait for swag to come and comment.
For the time being then, go back to manual 1.235v.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agoniizing*
> 
> Well it sounds like he was being smart


no that's your interpretation mate!
Anyway, good news on the clp, what paste did you have on there before?


----------



## Artistar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agoniizing*
> 
> Well it sounds like he was being smart


Not even an appology: of course not because you're beyond reproach!!!!!!


----------



## Artistar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> something is just out of place here.
> I'll wait for swag to come and comment.
> For the time being then, go back to manual 1.235v.


SO back to Manual then.....









All done.

Don't need to change LLC, do I?


----------



## Agoniizing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> no that's your interpretation mate!
> Anyway, good news on the clp, what paste did you have on there before?


PK-1


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artistar*
> 
> SO back to Manual then.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All done.
> 
> Don't need to change LLC, do I?


I think its best to see what Swag says.
You're 24hr stable at 1.235v.

With ULTRA LLC, you are at what voltage whilst being on manual mode, whilst on load?
I think you did P95 on ultra, if I'm not mistaken.

To just check, do this:
-ULTRA LLC
-1.235v manual
-RAM settings inputted (and the rest of the guide followed)
-Launch prime for 5mins.

And tell me what your voltage is








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agoniizing*
> 
> PK-1


That's a considerable gain! Nice one!


----------



## Artistar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I think its best to see what Swag says.
> You're 24hr stable at 1.235v.
> 
> With ULTRA LLC, you are at what voltage whilst being on manual mode, whilst on load?
> I think you did P95 on ultra, if I'm not mistaken.
> 
> To just check, do this:
> -ULTRA LLC
> -1.235v manual
> -RAM settings inputted (and the rest of the guide followed)
> -Launch prime for 5mins.
> 
> And tell me what your voltage is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :


Sorry T.D. but I've kinda of lost track of yesterday, and the day before was .......will need to look back.
Have done all of the above
1.248 V in CPU-Z with the Temp not above 77'C


----------



## Agoniizing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I think its best to see what Swag says.
> You're 24hr stable at 1.235v.
> 
> With ULTRA LLC, you are at what voltage whilst being on manual mode, whilst on load?
> I think you did P95 on ultra, if I'm not mistaken.
> 
> To just check, do this:
> -ULTRA LLC
> -1.235v manual
> -RAM settings inputted (and the rest of the guide followed)
> -Launch prime for 5mins.
> 
> And tell me what your voltage is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a considerable gain! Nice one!


It sure is! I was so surprised how much of a difference it made!


----------



## Artistar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artistar*
> 
> Sorry T.D. but I've kinda of lost track of yesterday, and the day before was .......will need to look back.
> Have done all of the above
> 1.248 V in CPU-Z with the Temp not above 77'C


Could only find mention of setting it to Ultra before the 24 hour Prime, so assuming it wasn't changed because I had no reason/instruction to do so.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agoniizing*
> 
> It sure is! I was so surprised how much of a difference it made!










!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artistar*
> 
> Could only find mention of setting it to Ultra before the 24 hour Prime, so assuming it wasn't changed because I had no reason/instruction to do so.


OK so you are at 1.235v on ultra LLC supposedly stable after 24hrs prime.
In CPUZ with 1.248v - lets wait for swag to reply







! (as I think the LLC is a little high)


----------



## Agoniizing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> OK so you are at 1.235v on ultra LLC supposedly stable after 24hrs prime.
> In CPUZ with 1.248v - lets wait for swag to reply
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ! (as I think the LLC is a little high)


Look at my temps


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Nice dude!


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Artistar*
> 
> SO back to Manual then.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All done.
> 
> Don't need to change LLC, do I?
> 
> 
> 
> I think its best to see what Swag says.
> You're 24hr stable at 1.235v.
> 
> With ULTRA LLC, you are at what voltage whilst being on manual mode, whilst on load?
> I think you did P95 on ultra, if I'm not mistaken.
> 
> *To just check, do this:
> -ULTRA LLC
> -1.235v manual
> -RAM settings inputted (and the rest of the guide followed)
> -Launch prime for 5mins.*
Click to expand...

Suggestions are correct right here. So to reiterate:
Checklist:
LLC --> Ultra High
RAM --> Settings inputted for what your stock RAM settings should be
Voltage:
I am under the assumption that your stable voltage with 24 hours Prime95 is 1.235,
if that is correct then take your Vcore - Vvid and you get your Offset value.
So it should be *+0.110* (as my discussion with TD).

Run Prime95 and see if your voltage goes to 1.235 or 1.240. It should be either one of those values with Prime95 running.


----------



## Artistar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Suggestions are correct right here. So to reiterate:
> Checklist:
> LLC --> Ultra High
> RAM --> Settings inputted for what your stock RAM settings should be
> Voltage:
> I am under the assumption that your stable voltage with 24 hours Prime95 is 1.235,
> if that is correct then take your Vcore - Vvid and you get your Offset value.
> So it should be *+0.110* (as my discussion with TD).
> 
> Run Prime95 and see if your voltage goes to 1.235 or 1.240. It should be either one of those values with Prime95 running.


After Prime for 5 = 1.248 - 1.256 V.....







Sitting idle CPU-Z says it's at 1.248 VI went into BIOS and altered Vcore setting to match the 1.248, which was adjusted to 1.250.
Primed for 5 1.256 - 1.264 V

Went back into BIOS and changed Vcore to 1.225 V (which was indicated above as being 1.232 V) then Primed for 5 = 1.240 V, solid.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

OK, fist of all, please do not touch that vcore.
1.235 is what you should be at, and that's what you should always leave it at.
You should NOT be changing the values.

So you were on MANUAL 1.235 with ULTRA and you ended up with 1.248v in prime?
That's where you went wrong before then. You told me the wrong value whilst you were on ultra + 1.235v.

Go now and input 1.235v in your BIOS and do NOT change that for the time being, to figure our what your chip requires.
Go then and put LLC to HIGH.

Now go prime again. Give me your voltages.
My guess is that you'll now end up at around 1.225v in CPU-Z

Again, I'll re-iterate, do not change your STABLE prime value.


----------



## Artistar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> OK, fist of all, please do not touch that vcore.
> 1.235 is what you should be at, and that's what you should always leave it at.
> You should NOT be changing the values.
> 
> So you were on MANUAL 1.235 with ULTRA and you ended up with 1.248v in prime?
> That's where you went wrong before then. You told me the wrong value whilst you were on ultra + 1.235v.
> 
> Go now and input 1.235v in your BIOS and do NOT change that for the time being, to figure our what your chip requires.
> Go then and put LLC to HIGH.
> 
> Now go prime again. Give me your voltages.
> My guess is that you'll now end up at around 1.225v in CPU-Z
> 
> Again, I'll re-iterate, do not change your STABLE prime value.


Did all of the above ....to the letter!

Prime for 5 = 1.216 - 1.224 V

CPU-Z on idle = 1.240 V


----------



## Coldsnap

What do you guys think of a voltage of my voltage?

i5 3570k delid
4.8ghz through offset
volts 1.49-1.501 at load, low voltage web browsing
temps at full load prime95 60-69*C
H100i w/ 4 fans push/pull

as you can see my CPU is a voltage hog, but with delidding and my cooler I can handle the voltage with low temps.

Is this ok? or am I going to degrade my chip?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artistar*
> 
> Did all of the above ....to the letter!
> 
> Prime for 5 = 1.216 - 1.224 V
> 
> CPU-Z on idle = 1.240 V


now that's perfect.
OK now - leave LLC to HIGH, then go and set your voltage to OFFSET +0.110.
Also please take a picture of your bios again with that inputted OFFSET.
Pictures I want to see:
-OFFSET value/voltage
-RAM voltage
-RAM TIMINGS
-Digi power control (where you see 350 inputted)

Then go to prime and do the test again - 5mins and print screen your CPU-Z, CORE TEMP and prime whilst on LOAD.

Cheers buddy!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coldsnap*
> 
> What do you guys think of a voltage of my voltage?
> 
> i5 3570k delid
> 4.8ghz through offset
> volts 1.49-1.501 at load, low voltage web browsing
> temps at full load prime95 60-69*C
> H100i w/ 4 fans push/pull
> 
> as you can see my CPU is a voltage hog, but with delidding and my cooler I can handle the voltage with low temps.
> 
> Is this ok? or am I going to degrade my chip?


temps are good, if it wasn't for a delid, you would be probably looking at 90c.
Yes that's high volts running through your CPU, borderline safety.
I wouldn't personally go over 1.45v for 24/7 usage.
If I were you, I would drop the OC to 4.5ghz and not run so many volts through your CPU.

Also no one knows about degradation, but we ASSUME 1.55v is where it starts degrading the chip.


----------



## Coldsnap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> temps are good, if it wasn't for a delid, you would be probably looking at 90c.
> Yes that's high volts running through your CPU, borderline safety.
> I wouldn't personally go over 1.45v for 24/7 usage.
> If I were you, I would drop the OC to 4.5ghz and not run so many volts through your CPU.
> 
> Also no one knows about degradation, but we ASSUME 1.55v is where it starts degrading the chip.


Yea without a delid I was looking at 4.6ghz or so. I'm on an offset though so the voltage is not 24/7. I'm like 1.00 volts when browsing the web, so like 90% of the time. I only really play games at like 3 hour chunks at the most.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coldsnap*
> 
> Yea without a delid I was looking at 4.6ghz or so. I'm on an offset though so the voltage is not 24/7. I'm like 1.00 volts when browsing the web, so like 90% of the time. I only really play games at like 3 hour chunks at the most.


up to you bro!
That's my personal opinion.
You ARE still safe with your given voltage, but that little extra clock sin't going to grant you that much speed.
I personally wouldn't risk it.


----------



## Coldsnap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> up to you bro!
> That's my personal opinion.
> You ARE still safe with your given voltage, but that little extra clock sin't going to grant you that much speed.
> I personally wouldn't risk it.


I do see your point. 4.7ghz vs 4.8ghz i prob won't see much of a difference. I could run fans lower too.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coldsnap*
> 
> I do see your point. 4.7ghz vs 4.8ghz i prob won't see much of a difference. I could run fans lower too.


that's the reason why I personally settled on 4.5ghz - 1.27 manual is my voltage.
Realistically if I wanted to get 4.8ghz stable, I would be probably like you, around 1.5v. I rather a quieter PC and a presumably safer voltage.


----------



## Artistar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> now that's perfect.
> OK now - leave LLC to HIGH, then go and set your voltage to OFFSET +0.110.
> Also please take a picture of your bios again with that inputted OFFSET.
> Pictures I want to see:
> -OFFSET value/voltage
> -RAM voltage
> -RAM TIMINGS
> -Digi power control (where you see 350 inputted)
> 
> Then go to prime and do the test again - 5mins and print screen your CPU-Z, CORE TEMP and prime whilst on LOAD.
> 
> Cheers buddy!
> temps are good, if it wasn't for a delid, you would be probably looking at 90c.
> Yes that's high volts running through your CPU, borderline safety.
> I wouldn't personally go over 1.45v for 24/7 usage.
> If I were you, I would drop the OC to 4.5ghz and not run so many volts through your CPU.
> 
> Also no one knows about degradation, but we ASSUME 1.55v is where it starts degrading the chip.


T.D. the pics you wanted.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artistar*
> 
> T.D. the pics you wanted.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


OK give it 10 more mins and see what the voltage is on prime.

ONLY thing wrong in yours BIOS is that you didn't set the 24 timing , and left it on auto. That won't cause a problem, but might as well set it to 24







!

Other than that, everything looks correct, but your voltage in CPU-Z seems a little low, lets see what happens.


----------



## Artistar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> OK give it 10 more mins and see what the voltage is on prime.
> 
> ONLY thing wrong in yours BIOS is that you didn't set the 24 timing , and left it on auto. That won't cause a problem, but might as well set it to 24
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> 
> Other than that, everything looks correct, but your voltage in CPU-Z seems a little low, lets see what happens.


24 timing is now set to 24

The pics. One at 10 mins the second at 15 mins. Wasn't entirely sure which(you said 'give it 10 more minutes' so 5+10....) so took both to save confusion! ....I know, chance would be a fine thing...tehehe


----------



## Coldsnap

What does the PPL do? Most guides have it set to 1.75. but what does it do?


----------



## YounGMessiah

Could anyone help me out? Im trying to achieve a 4.7 OC, but for 4.7 and higher I cant seem to find anything stable with NO help. All I get is the 124 code which is very general and serves no purpose in helping me pin point.

Ive always had my PLL at 1.7, but after reading around I bumped it to 1.83 and it seems to have helped actually.

Ive followed everything on this guide except the PLL as I described above, and I kept C3 and C6 enabled since im using a manual voltage.

4.5 & 4.6 let me stable at 1.21-1.23 for days

4.7 I was stable using 1.28 for about 6.5 hours, but then it did a BSOD of 124..

And since that I did the PLL increase and vcore slowly

Not sure what to do, ive been upping my VCore by .01 every time it blue screens...

I have no idea on how else to try and find my issues and maintain stability.

Details of my build are:

Asus P8Z77-V Pro

i5-3570K DELIDDED

Kraken X60 AIO CPU Cooling kit

OCZ HX1250W

GTX 780 ACX SC

Main Boot - SSD

Secondaries - 5TB total by mechanical

Im sure thats all you need


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coldsnap*
> 
> What does the PPL do? Most guides have it set to 1.75. but what does it do?


I'll let Swag respond to this one, I think he explained it once in this thread before (might be worth searching it, could be there)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YounGMessiah*
> 
> Could anyone help me out? Im trying to achieve a 4.7 OC, but for 4.7 and higher I cant seem to find anything stable with NO help. All I get is the 124 code which is very general and serves no purpose in helping me pin point.
> 
> Ive always had my PLL at 1.7, but after reading around I bumped it to 1.83 and it seems to have helped actually.
> 
> Ive followed everything on this guide except the PLL as I described above, and I kept C3 and C6 enabled since im using a manual voltage.
> 4.5 & 4.6 let me stable at 1.21-1.23 for days
> 
> 4.7 I was stable using 1.28 for about 6.5 hours, but then it did a BSOD of 124..
> And since that I did the PLL increase and vcore slowly
> 
> Not sure what to do, ive been upping my VCore by .01 every time it blue screens...
> 
> I have no idea on how else to try and find my issues and maintain stability.
> 
> Details of my build are:
> Asus P8Z77-V Pro
> i5-3570K DELIDDED
> Kraken X60 AIO CPU Cooling kit
> OCZ HX1250W
> GTX 780 ACX SC
> Main Boot - SSD
> Secondaries - 5TB total by mechanical
> 
> Im sure thats all you need


124 usually is vcore related dude, at least from my experience.
Are you stress testing to test?


----------



## YounGMessiah

Yes I try to at least do a 9 hour p95 test and 2 hour IBT test, p95 lets me get to 6.5 hours, IBT only goes to 2nd or 3rd run of using max settings of my 8GB ram.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YounGMessiah*
> 
> Yes I try to at least do a 9 hour p95 test and 2 hour IBT test, p95 lets me get to 6.5 hours, IBT only goes to 2nd or 3rd run of using max settings of my 8GB ram.


that suggest vcore mate.
Either drop the clock, or increase the vcore (if your temps allow you to)


----------



## Artistar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artistar*
> 
> 24 timing is now set to 24
> 
> The pics. One at 10 mins the second at 15 mins. Wasn't entirely sure which(you said 'give it 10 more minutes' so 5+10....) so took both to save confusion! ....I know, chance would be a fine thing...tehehe


Heh T.D., sent this message yesterday in response to your request: wasn't sure you saw it, so here it is for your delectation...


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artistar*
> 
> Heh T.D., sent this message yesterday in response to your request: wasn't sure you saw it, so here it is for your delectation...


Must have missed it, sorry. Right well, it is a little odd.
What LLC are you set on again, at the time of that screenshot?

As this is what doesn't make sense to me:
"Prime for 5 = 1.216 - 1.224 V"

Your quote above, whilst on MANUAL voltage @ HIGH LLC.
Yet, when you set it to ULTRA LLC on MANUAL, you seem to be overshooting by quite a margin.

HIGH LLC is perfect for you on MANUAL VOLTAGE

From the above two screenshots, it would SEEM that ULTRA LLC would be best for your OFFSET voltage.
Could you do me a favour (and this is bearing in mind that you are at HIGH LLC right now):
Set it to ULTRA (don't touch your offset or anything else in the bios, just the LLC) - then launch prime for 5mins, and tell me what the voltage is there.

I'll need Swag to not only explain to you, but also to me, why the values seem to be off each other.
Usually:
ULTRA LLC on MANUAL = ULTRA LLC on OFFSET = stable
Yours:
HIGH LLC on MANUAL = ULTRA LLC on OFFSET = stable


----------



## Artistar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Must have missed it, sorry. Right well, it is a little odd.
> What LLC are you set on again, at the time of that screenshot?


As you said High, so it's on High. Also had another crash in WoT, twice, with identical sytptoms: the screen goes Black and lightens a little, a strobing effect from what appears to be the corners of the TV! That's it...nothing works after that.

I made a fresh install of Invidias Geforce Experience, and made sure I wiped all Invidia stuff prior to that(even in the registry).


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artistar*
> 
> As you said High, so it's on High. Also had another crash in WoT, twice, with identical sytptoms: the screen goes Black and lightens a little, a strobing effect from what appears to be the corners of the TV! That's it...nothing works after that.
> 
> I made a fresh install of Invidias Geforce Experience, and made sure I wiped all Invidia stuff prior to that(even in the registry).


Is your GPU clocks on STOCK?


----------



## Artistar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Is your GPU clocks on STOCK?


No, I've been messing around in Afterburner, obviously no pro.......lol the core clock is +81 the mem clock is +65 with the power limit set to 110%....core voltage NOT adjustable..

The pic you requested.
 That picture doesn't show the full story. It was 1.200 - 1.208 was on 1.208 most of the time.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artistar*
> 
> No, I've been messing around in Afterburner, obviously no pro.......lol
> 
> The pic you requested.
> That picture doesn't show the full story. It was 1.200 - 1.208 was on 1.208 most of the time.


As I said, stop messing with your GPU, whilst you are figuring out your CPU clock...
You raised LLC and you got a LOWER voltage now?
That's near impossible.
I'll wait for Swag, if that's the case.


----------



## Artistar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> As I said, stop messing with your GPU, whilst you are figuring out your CPU clock...
> You raised LLC and you got a LOWER voltage now?
> That's near impossible.
> I'll wait for Swag, if that's the case.


Sorry bout the GPU. I'll just set it to standard.

You did say, near impossible....


----------



## gdubc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> As I said, stop messing with your GPU, whilst you are figuring out your CPU clock...
> You raised LLC and you got a LOWER voltage now?
> That's near impossible.
> I'll wait for Swag, if that's the case.


I would think that if that was the case, then the board may be faulty.


----------



## Artistar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> As I said, stop messing with your GPU, whilst you are figuring out your CPU clock...
> You raised LLC and you got a LOWER voltage now?
> That's near impossible.
> I'll wait for Swag, if that's the case.


1.176 V is higher than 1.208 V.....I know my Physics was never great so excuse my ignorance but isn't that higher, or does it work 'in reverse'?


----------



## gdubc

Umm....1.176 is lower than 1.208


----------



## Artistar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> Umm....1.176 is lower than 1.208


You raised LLC and you got a LOWER voltage now? no I haven't


----------



## Artistar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> As I said, stop messing with your GPU, whilst you are figuring out your CPU clock...
> You raised LLC and you got a LOWER voltage now?
> That's near impossible.
> I'll wait for Swag, if that's the case.


T.D., I think you've got a little befuddled. The amount I gave you was more not less when I upped the LLC......


----------



## gdubc

I was referring to your other post.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artistar*
> 
> 1.176 V is higher than 1.208 V.....I know my Physics was never great so excuse my ignorance but isn't that higher, or does it work 'in reverse'?


----------



## Artistar

]Sorry gdubc, I meant to make give that as an example. missed a qeustion mark out after the 1.176 is higher than 1.208 V ????????


----------



## gdubc

Oops, sorry lol!!


----------



## Artistar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> Oops, sorry lol!!


I know I'm bad at maths......but this is plain dumb! That isn't to suggest your dumb T.D., I'm sure you know that already. It's just a error has occurred which, probably due to your 'workload' has been mistaken.

I'm also glad to disprove your thought regarding my board being at fault.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artistar*
> 
> I know I'm bad at maths......but this is plain dumb! That isn't to suggest your dumb T.D., I'm sure you know that already. It's just a error has occurred which, probably due to your 'workload' has been mistaken.
> 
> I'm also glad to disprove your thought regarding my board being at fault.


Ok - so at manual voltage you are at HIGH LLC and you have near enough the same voltage in CPUZ as inputted in the BIOS - correct?

However with OFFSET, when you put HIGH LLC, and put it to +0.110 the voltage is very low.

So try: OFFSET + ULTRA LLC - see what that gives and screenshot that with CPUZ


----------



## Artistar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Ok - so at manual voltage you are at HIGH LLC and you have near enough the same voltage in CPUZ as inputted in the BIOS - correct?
> 
> However with OFFSET, when you put HIGH LLC, and put it to +0.110 the voltage is very low.
> 
> So try: OFFSET + ULTRA LLC - see what that gives and screenshot that with CPUZ


Is that Offset still at +0.110 V T.D.?


----------



## Artistar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Ok - so at manual voltage you are at HIGH LLC and you have near enough the same voltage in CPUZ as inputted in the BIOS - correct?
> 
> However with OFFSET, when you put HIGH LLC, and put it to +0.110 the voltage is very low.
> 
> So try: OFFSET + ULTRA LLC - see what that gives and screenshot that with CPUZ


T.D., it is set on Offset at 0.110 V and it's already been set to Ultra. The last pic I took gave you the outcome.......


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artistar*
> 
> T.D., it is set on Offset at 0.110 V and it's already been set to Ultra. The last pic I took gave you the outcome.......


So why, was it changed to ultra, from high. I'm just getting really, really confused.
Show me the print screens and related each with what LLC you had and what voltage you had.
I'm starting to think your "stable" 1.235v wasn't actually stable, thus why the offset is refusing to work properly.
You don't HAVE to go on offset, there's no real need, but it would be best if you could.


----------



## Swag

I have been reading this back and forth and honestly, I don't know where to begin. Seems like too many things going on for a closed system to occur.

First things first:
*DO NOT OC ANYTHING OTHER THAN THE CPU!* - This should be common sense.

Next, make your BIOS stock, so use the option in the last page of the BIOS to change everything to Default values.
After that, follow the guide to make everything as is.
To make this simple, we are going to find your stable manual voltage. Run Prime95 for 12 ~ 24hrs on Blend with voltage at 1.235Vcore.

After that, I will only continue to help you if you take a screenshot of the following:
CPU-Z with the clock running at the clock you want it to run at and the voltage when Prime95 is running
Prime95 in that screenshot too

Next screenshot:
Prime95 ended with the time stamp at the bottom saying that you have successfully run Prime95 for XX hours with no errors or crashes.
CPU-Z as well

So this indicates I want a screenshot of both the load and idle of them at specific points.


----------



## malmental

LOL....


----------



## Artistar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I have been reading this back and forth and honestly, I don't know where to begin. Seems like too many things going on for a closed system to occur.
> 
> First things first:
> *DO NOT OC ANYTHING OTHER THAN THE CPU!* - This should be common sense.
> 
> Next, make your BIOS stock, so use the option in the last page of the BIOS to change everything to Default values.
> After that, follow the guide to make everything as is.
> To make this simple, we are going to find your stable manual voltage. Run Prime95 for 12 ~ 24hrs on Blend with voltage at 1.235Vcore.
> 
> After that, I will only continue to help you if you take a screenshot of the following:
> CPU-Z with the clock running at the clock you want it to run at and the voltage when Prime95 is running
> Prime95 in that screenshot too
> 
> Next screenshot:
> Prime95 ended with the time stamp at the bottom saying that you have successfully run Prime95 for XX hours with no errors or crashes.
> CPU-Z as well
> 
> So this indicates I want a screenshot of both the load and idle of them at specific points.


OK Swag, I shall do as you've asked.


----------



## Artistar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> So why, was it changed to ultra, from high. I'm just getting really, really confused.
> Show me the print screens and related each with what LLC you had and what voltage you had.
> I'm starting to think your "stable" 1.235v wasn't actually stable, thus why the offset is refusing to work properly.
> You don't HAVE to go on offset, there's no real need, but it would be best if you could.


Thank you for all your assistance T.D. , it's much appreciated.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artistar*
> 
> Thank you for all your assistance T.D. , it's much appreciated.


No problem, but both Swag and I are a little baffled from your OC'ing.


----------



## Artistar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> No problem, but both Swag and I are a little baffled from your OC'ing.


You two aren't alone in your bewilderment, believe me. Athough mine is from a different perspective........


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artistar*
> 
> You two aren't alone in your bewilderment, believe me. Athough mine is from a different perspective........


I can imagine it being a little frustrating, but we need to understand what's going on.
I think you are the first to have a problem like this, since the guide was created. Swag can quote me wrong though.


----------



## Artistar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I can imagine it being a little frustrating, but we need to understand what's going on.
> I think you are the first to have a problem like this, since the guide was created. Swag can quote me wrong though.


I'm serious now about sorting this OC out. So no WoT, no net, in fact nothing other than Prime and CPU-Z.
At the moment it's at 4.589 GHz with BCLK default at 102 and the temps are max 73'C. It's been eight and a hf hours so far.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artistar*
> 
> I'm serious now about sorting this OC out. So no WoT, no net, in fact nothing other than Prime and CPU-Z.
> At the moment it's at 4.589 GHz with BCLK default at 102 and the temps are max 73'C. It's been eight and a hf hours so far.


well that explains another thing...
*Please stop messing with the settings*

BCLK to 102 can cause problems...
Go back to what Swag said and follow that. Other than that we can't help you


----------



## Artistar

I have been reading this back and forth and honestly, I don't know where to begin. Seems like too many things going on for a closed system to occur.

First things first:
DO NOT OC ANYTHING OTHER THAN THE CPU! - This should be common sense.

Next, make your BIOS stock, so use the option in the last page of the BIOS to change everything to Default values.
After that, follow the guide to make everything as is.
To make this simple, we are going to find your stable manual voltage. Run Prime95 for 12 ~ 24hrs on Blend with voltage at 1.235Vcore.

After that, I will only continue to help you if you take a screenshot of the following:
CPU-Z with the clock running at the clock you want it to run at and the voltage when Prime95 is running
Prime95 in that screenshot too

Next screenshot:
Prime95 ended with the time stamp at the bottom saying that you have successfully run Prime95 for XX hours with no errors or crashes.
CPU-Z as well

So this indicates I want a screenshot of both the load and idle of them at specific points.

I HAVEN'T messed with ANYTHING other the multipliers. Have I misread Swags message?


----------



## gdubc

BCLK should be 100.


----------



## Artistar

*After that, follow the guide to make everything as is.* by this are you saying I need to have the BCLK at 100 not default, and the other alteration made in the guide? Because I honestly thought you meant everything Default apart from the multipliers...


----------



## Fanboy88

Follow the guide as it is set up. For example, if Swag manually set his BCLK to 100, do the same.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artistar*
> 
> *After that, follow the guide to make everything as is.* by this are you saying I need to have the BCLK at 100 not default, and the other alteration made in the guide? Because I honestly thought you meant everything Default apart from the multipliers...


Can you get on Skype, on a phone and then call me and we can go through your BIOS whilst you show it?


----------



## Artistar

If you want to give me your Skype name?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artistar*
> 
> If you want to give me your Skype name?


TotallydubbedHD
I'm on right now


----------



## Artistar

TD, sorry I couldn't take up your offer of going on Skype last night. The only way I'd presently be able to do so is via this, my rig: thus defeating the primary objective of going into BIOS 'live'.

I watched the 'how to' videos (all 3), over and over and took relavent notes accordingly.

I'm Priming with the BCLK at 100, my multipliers set to 45. LLC is set to High. The temp is at 78'C max, with the Vcore at FLAT 1.248 V( set to 1.235 V in BIOS) in CPU-Z(this is what it indicated before I started Prime).

I also ran a Diagnostic of my RAM, which came back as no faults or problems detected.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

And what voltage is in your bios?


----------



## Artistar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> And what voltage is in your bios?


( set to 1.235 V in BIOS) as per Swags instructions.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artistar*
> 
> ( set to 1.235 V in BIOS) as per Swags instructions.


OK that's fine - and whilst on prime you are at 1.248 V or even more?


----------



## Artistar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> OK that's fine - and whilst on prime you are at 1.248 V or even more?


Just a flat 1.248 V.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artistar*
> 
> Just a flat 1.248 V.


OK.
Could you do me a favour:
Give me your ON LOAD voltage in CPU-Z - whilst in the BIOS you are on 1.235v

When:
LLC is on MEDIUM
LLC is on HIGH = 1.248v
LLC is on ULTRA

=> You have to go into the BIOS and change the LLC each time.


----------



## Artistar

OK T.D., I'll stop Prime and do that.

When I went into BIOS it was on Ultra High. Will have the readings shortly.


----------



## Artistar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> OK.
> Could you do me a favour:
> Give me your ON LOAD voltage in CPU-Z - whilst in the BIOS you are on 1.235v
> 
> When:
> LLC is on MEDIUM
> LLC is on HIGH =
> LLC is on ULTRA = 1.248v
> 
> => You have to go into the BIOS and change the LLC each time.


When:
LLC is on MEDIUM = 1.232v
LLC is on HIGH = 1.240v
LLC is on ULTRA = 1.248v

ON LOAD voltage in CPU-Z = Medium = 1.192 - 1.200v
High = 1.216 - 1.224v
Ultra = 1.248v


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artistar*
> 
> When:
> LLC is on MEDIUM = 1.232v
> LLC is on HIGH = 1.240v
> LLC is on ULTRA = 1.248v
> 
> ON LOAD voltage in CPU-Z = Medium = 1.192 - 1.200v
> High = 1.216 - 1.224v
> Ultra = 1.248v


I don't get this:
LLC is on MEDIUM = 1.232v
LLC is on HIGH = 1.240v
LLC is on ULTRA = 1.248v

What's that all about?


----------



## Artistar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I don't get this:
> LLC is on MEDIUM = 1.232v
> LLC is on HIGH = 1.240v
> LLC is on ULTRA = 1.248v
> 
> What's that all about?


LLC on medium with this manual voltage indicated in BIOS


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artistar*
> 
> LLC on medium with this manual voltage indicated in BIOS


I still don't understand what you mean.
Take a picture...


----------



## Artistar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I still don't understand what you mean.
> Take a picture...


This is what I mean by Manual Voltage Indicated.


On looking at the pic, I can see why you were confused......my mistake. CPU Voltage (in BIOS) would have been what I was referring to.....

terminology some times drives me bonkers!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## YounGMessiah

You mean the VCore


----------



## Artistar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YounGMessiah*
> 
> You mean the VCore


Or that.....grrrrrrrrrrr...


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artistar*
> 
> This is what I mean by Manual Voltage Indicated.
> 
> 
> On looking at the pic, I can see why you were confused......my mistake. CPU Voltage (in BIOS) would have been what I was referring to.....
> 
> terminology some times drives me bonkers!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I kind of guessed that's what you were talking about.
Don't worry about that voltage too much mate!

I'll see what Swag says for your voltages.
I THINK Ultra is best for you, even though you overshoot.

Now do that SAME test but with OFFSET @ +0.110


----------



## YounGMessiah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artistar*
> 
> Or that.....grrrrrrrrrrr...


Hopefully you didnt think I was making fun of you , I just learned all the terms myself lol..

It was just my wake up morning fun lol


----------



## Artistar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YounGMessiah*
> 
> Hopefully you didnt think I was making fun of you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , I just learned all the terms myself lol..
> It was just my wake up morning fun lol


No worries, it's just anger at myself for not remembering the terms...


----------



## Edkiefer

From that bios pic , why is EPU power saving enabled ?

Also might as well enter ram voltage instead of auto .


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> From that bios pic , why is EPU power saving enabled ?
> 
> Also might as well enter ram voltage instead of auto .


well spotted out.
Yup - that shouldn't be enabled I don't think.


----------



## Artistar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> well spotted out.
> Yup - that shouldn't be enabled I don't think.


Disabled EPU, and now my RAM is shown as 1600MHz with 1.550v .


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artistar*
> 
> Disabled EPU, and now my RAM is shown as 1600MHz with 1.550v .


Well that's good.
Any other setting that's in there that you can't see in the guide?


----------



## Artistar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Well that's good.
> Any other setting that's in there that you can't see in the guide?


You mean the EPU setting....


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> well spotted out.
> Yup - that shouldn't be enabled I don't think.


I never used EPU but from what I remember JJ spoke of it, I think it down clocks clock speed with lower voltages applied .

I am kind of surprised it doesn't get auto disabled once OC is set , but maybe bios doesn't know that .

Artistar: make sure you don't have the EPU or TPU switch enabled as you don't want any of those on .

Best is to use second system to go through bios setting as in guide or if you don't have that write them down, its not to bad .

I did that as a hard backup , just in case my pics got lost .

Also, not sure you know but F12 will take pics of bios if you insert USB stick .(stick needs to be in before entering bios ) .


----------



## Artistar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> I never used EPU but from what I remember JJ spoke of it, I think it down clocks clock speed with lower voltages applied .
> 
> I am kind of surprised it doesn't get auto disabled once OC is set , but maybe bios doesn't know that .
> 
> Artistar: make sure you don't have the EPU or TPU switch enabled as you don't want any of those on .
> 
> Best is to use second system to go through bios setting as in guide or if you don't have that write them down, its not to bad .
> 
> I did that as a hard backup , just in case my pics got lost .
> 
> Also, not sure you know but F12 will take pics of bios if you insert USB stick .(stick needs to be in before entering bios ) .


Thanks for that Edkiefer, I hadn't realized the obvious....it was in yellow, glaring at me!


----------



## Edkiefer

CPU Current Capability ► 140%
you have 100%


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artistar*
> 
> Thanks for that Edkiefer, I hadn't realized the obvious....it was in yellow, glaring at me!


Man - I can't emphasise it enough - just follow the guide.
Here's all the screenshots in one - mine (identical to the ones used in the guide, because that's the ones Swag used):
http://www.overclock.net/t/1291703/ivy-bridge-overclocking-guide-asus-motherboards/800#post_18498293

EPU DISABLED
As Edkiefer rightfully said: CPU capability 140% and NOT 100%.
If you followed/follow the guide, we wouldn't have had over 10 pages of going back and forth for this OC.


----------



## Artistar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> CPU Current Capability ► 140%
> you have 100%


Wasn't too sure of that one......but mine only goes up to 130%..I'm wrong...again...it's 120%


----------



## Artistar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Man - I can't emphasise it enough - just follow the guide.
> Here's all the screenshots in one - mine (identical to the ones used in the guide, because that's the ones Swag used):
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1291703/ivy-bridge-overclocking-guide-asus-motherboards/800#post_18498293
> 
> EPU DISABLED
> As Edkiefer rightfully said: CPU capability 140% and NOT 100%.
> If you followed/follow the guide, we wouldn't have had over 10 pages of going back and forth for this OC.


I'm running Prime now for 24 hours.


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artistar*
> 
> Wasn't too sure of that one......but mine only goes up to 130%..I'm wrong...again...it's 120%


That is highest it goes ?

On my P8Z77-v pro it would set it to 130% as soon as I made any OC in Aitweaker .

Well if 120% is highest there not much you can do , did you ever reflash bios yet with latest one ?

What model do you have of Z77 ?
While your running prime95 what does HWmonitor say for package power wattage ?
If you have 3770 which is 77w TDP (AFAIK) 120% would allow up to 92w if I calculated right

PS: take your time changing things and after editing, save bios and reenter to check all is well, then boot to windows .


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Sorting this out via PM's.
On ULTRA and MANUAL he is actually at 1.36v and NOT 1.248v as he was saying.


----------



## Buehlar

Ok guys, I've followed the guides wanting to learn more about the offset

my RAM set to factory specs (1866mhz 9-10-9-27 n2)
CPU 4.5ghz
Vcore to 1.25
LLC = ultra
all other setting as per guide

With prime loaded for 1.5 hours my high ~ low fluctuations are
coreV = 1.256 ~ 1.248 (via CPIZID)
VID = 1.276 ~ 1.271
offset = 0.02 ~ 0.023
maths = (0.02 + 0.023) / 2
this gives me an average of my high ~ low offsets of 0.0215 for the fluctuations

Can someone please check my math?



BTW after reading the last 10 or so pages I just had to REP+ you TD...bless you man!









EDIT
Or is it my "MANUAL" Vcore set in BIOS that I should subtract from VID? In that case it would be as follows:
(highest VID) 1.276 - 1.25 = 0.026 (highest offset)
(lowest VID) 1.271 - 1.25 = 0.021 (lowest offset)
average of highest & lowest offset = (0.026 + 0.021) / 2 = 0.0235


----------



## Artistar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> That is highest it goes ?
> 
> On my P8Z77-v pro it would set it to 130% as soon as I made any OC in Aitweaker .
> 
> Well if 120% is highest there not much you can do , did you ever reflash bios yet with latest one ?
> 
> What model do you have of Z77 ?
> While your running prime95 what does HWmonitor say for package power wattage ?
> If you have 3770 which is 77w TDP (AFAIK) 120% would allow up to 92w if I calculated right
> 
> PS: take your time changing things and after editing, save bios and reenter to check all is well, then boot to windows .


I did reflash BIOS with the most recent version.

I have the P8Z77 V LK model.

Package = max 61.13 W??????


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artistar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> That is highest it goes ?
> 
> On my P8Z77-v pro it would set it to 130% as soon as I made any OC in Aitweaker .
> 
> Well if 120% is highest there not much you can do , did you ever reflash bios yet with latest one ?
> 
> What model do you have of Z77 ?
> While your running prime95 what does HWmonitor say for package power wattage ?
> If you have 3770 which is 77w TDP (AFAIK) 120% would allow up to 92w if I calculated right
> 
> PS: take your time changing things and after editing, save bios and reenter to check all is well, then boot to windows .
> 
> 
> 
> I did reflash BIOS with the most recent version.
> 
> I have the P8Z77 V LK model.
> 
> Package = max 61.13 W??????
Click to expand...

part of your problem right there...
Z77 V LK has a weak digital 4+1+1 VRM system..


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> Ok guys, I've followed the guides wanting to learn more about the offset
> 
> my RAM set to factory specs (1866mhz 9-10-9-27 n2)
> CPU 4.5ghz
> Vcore to 1.25
> LLC = ultra
> all other setting as per guide
> 
> With prime loaded for 1.5 hours my high ~ low fluctuations are
> coreV = 1.256 ~ 1.248 (via CPIZID)
> VID = 1.276 ~ 1.271
> offset = 0.02 ~ 0.023
> maths = (0.02 + 0.023) / 2
> this gives me an average of my high ~ low offsets of 0.0215 for the fluctuations
> 
> Can someone please check my math?
> 
> 
> 
> BTW after reading the last 10 or so pages I just had to REP+ you TD...bless you man!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT
> Or is it my "MANUAL" Vcore set in BIOS that I should subtract from VID? In that case it would be as follows:
> (highest VID) 1.276 - 1.25 = 0.026 (highest offset)
> (lowest VID) 1.271 - 1.25 = 0.021 (lowest offset)
> average of highest & lowest offset = (0.026 + 0.021) / 2 = 0.0235


hehe yo dude!
Your offset calculation is a little wrong.
You take the BIOS input - thus 1.25 and then subtract it from the lowest VID.
1.25v - 1.271v = -0.021
Thus you need to go NEGATIVE offset with -0.020
You have an abnormally high VID - I must say!
That VID reading is when ON LOAD correct?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artistar*
> 
> I did reflash BIOS with the most recent version.
> 
> I have the P8Z77 V LK model.
> 
> Package = max 61.13 W??????


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> part of your problem right there...
> Z77 V LK has a weak digital 4+1+1 VRM system..


Something is radically wrong with his PC atm.
Ultra LLC gives him 1.36v
High LLC gives him 1.176 - 1.184v

Whilst his real voltage is 1.235v
I need Swag to intervene here.


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Something is radically wrong with his PC atm.
> Ultra LLC gives him 1.36v
> High LLC gives him 1.176 - 1.184v
> 
> Whilst his real voltage is 1.235v
> I need Swag to intervene here.


That MB may not be best for stable voltage , though he is well below on wattage .
I wonder if a smaller OC (4.2-4.3) would yield more stable voltages (from manual>offset )

See what Swag reply's


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> That MB may not be best for stable voltage , though he is well below on wattage .
> I wonder if a smaller OC (4.2-4.3) would yield more stable voltages (from manual>offset )
> 
> See what Swag reply's


You could well be right.
I'm trying to figure out with him, what manual + high LLC yields.
He seems to have gotten the reading wrong beforehand


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> You could well be right.
> I'm trying to figure out with him, what manual + high LLC yields.
> He seems to have gotten the reading wrong beforehand


Yup , you may just find bigger delta on voltage that we are used to with better Z77 MB .

The ultra seems to be overshooting a lot with offset mode . He might have to either run manual mode (if that works ok ) or run high on LCC and just compensate on Vcore till proper core voltage is made during load , if that can produce stable load voltage .


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> Yup , you may just find bigger delta on voltage that we are used to with better Z77 MB .
> 
> The ultra seems to be overshooting a lot with offset mode . He might have to either run manual mode (if that works ok ) or run high on LCC and just compensate on Vcore till proper core voltage is made during load , if that can produce stable load voltage .


Indeed.
We did tests on ULTRA + manual - but his BIOS settings were wrong - and because of that, I want to re-test his STABLE manual voltage.
So I'm starting from 1.235v MANUAL + high - seems to be the best solution for him.


----------



## Loktar Ogar

I own ASUS P8Z77V-LK with latest BIOS and so far no problems on Manual or Offset voltage. The only issue i had in offset setting is the LLC... Currently i'm running at 4.5Ghz and it is more stable at Medium rather than High or Ultra High settings while playing games. I think i will pass on 4.6Ghz - 5.0Ghz because of the higher voltage requirement and i'm only using NH-D14 at the moment.

Manual Voltage:

4.2Ghz @ 1.120V
4.3Ghz @ 1.175V
4.4Ghz @ 1.215V
4.5Ghz @ 1.265V
4.6Ghz @ 1.335V


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Loktar Ogar*
> 
> I own ASUS P8Z77V-LK with latest BIOS and so far no problems on Manual or Offset voltage. The only issue i had in offset setting is the LLC... Currently i'm running at 4.5Ghz and it is more stable at Medium rather than High or Ultra High settings while playing games. I think i will pass on 4.6Ghz - 5.0Ghz because of the higher voltage requirement and i'm only using NH-D14 at the moment.
> 
> Manual Voltage:
> 
> 4.2Ghz @ 1.120V
> 4.3Ghz @ 1.175V
> 4.4Ghz @ 1.215V
> 4.5Ghz @ 1.265V
> 4.6Ghz @ 1.335V


thanks a lot for the input!


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> hehe yo dude!
> Your offset calculation is a little wrong.
> You take the BIOS input - thus 1.25 and then subtract it from the lowest VID.
> 1.25v - 1.271v = -0.021
> Thus you need to go NEGATIVE offset with -0.020
> You have an abnormally high VID - I must say!
> That VID reading is when ON LOAD correct?


Ah thanks...I knew something wasn't right.
Yea, that VID is under 100% load.
Does having an abnormaly high VID = a good thing or bad?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> Ah thanks...I knew something wasn't right.
> Yea, that VID is under 100% load.
> Does having an abnormaly high VID = a good thing or bad?


Nothing special - but it is jsut the voltage that your chip needs to power on - without any OC or help etc. That's its "starting" point so to speak.
Most people's VID will be in the region of around 1.1v.

End of the day, if you aren't on AUTO and are OC'iung, you'll maybe need a higher voltage than normally needed and change your offset to a more likely negative one.


----------



## Kenpachi7

Hey guys!

It's been a while since i've posted here but i'm having a strange issue... I erased my OC settings when i updated my bios (stupid me) and now with my system stock again i decided to start the OC process again. SO the problem is now that i'm stock again for some reason i can not pass prime95 at all! It gives me a rounding error within 30 minutes! I ran memtest86+ 24 hours no problems. So now i don't know where to go from here.. Any advice is much appreciated


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kenpachi7*
> 
> Hey guys!
> 
> It's been a while since i've posted here but i'm having a strange issue... I erased my OC settings when i updated my bios (stupid me) and now with my system stock again i decided to start the OC process again. SO the problem is now that i'm stock again for some reason i can not pass prime95 at all! It gives me a rounding error within 30 minutes! I ran memtest86+ 24 hours no problems. So now i don't know where to go from here.. Any advice is much appreciated


Is your voltage set and the LLC etc - and is the CPUZ reading similar?
I might suggest to reflash the bios and input your settings again.


----------



## Kenpachi7

I already re-flashed the bios. So are you saying I should change LLC and voltage during my stock tests? It said in the beginning to leave everything default at first to make sure your stable at stock..


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kenpachi7*
> 
> I already re-flashed the bios. So are you saying I should change LLC and voltage during my stock tests? It said in the beginning to leave everything default at first to make sure your stable at stock..


NO I meant on your desired OC = Is the input voltage + LLC sticking to your bios settings after you apply them?
Known asus bug, that's all, which is solved via reflashing the bios.

As for what you just said:
Are you telling me you are on STOCK bios with default settings and prime is failing?
Is so:
Have you imputed your ram settings?


----------



## Kenpachi7

Yeah it's failing under stock settings. But I didn't change the ram settings. Everything is auto.. I don't know for sure the stock settings of my ram. They are corsair 2x8 =16gb vengeance 1866. I think it's 9-9-9-24 at 1333 but I'm not 100% I think I might go crazy..


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kenpachi7*
> 
> Yeah it's failing under stock settings. But I didn't change the ram settings. Everything is auto.. I don't know for sure the stock settings of my ram. They are corsair 2x8 =16gb vengeance 1866. I think it's 9-9-9-24 at 1333 but I'm not 100% I think I might go crazy..


FIRST get your ram settings don't be "unsure" about these things.
Secondly, would be to input them and then do another trial run - if prime still fails - RAM could be faulty.
And yes I did 24hrs (even pushing 30hrs) of memtest86+ on my ram, and no failures - prime wouldn't survive for 5mins.
RMA'ed that RAM as that was the only logical explanation after various prime tests and removing and inserting ram in different slots etc.
=> turned out to be a faulty RAM module, that memtest couldn't pick up in over 24hrs, but prime picked up in 5mins.

Food for thought.


----------



## Kenpachi7

Ok I will find out for sure the correct timings! I think it is the ram too. I will keep you posted and thank you for the speedy responses! You are awesome totally dubbed!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kenpachi7*
> 
> Ok I will find out for sure the correct timings! I think it is the ram too. I will keep you posted and thank you for the speedy responses! You are awesome totally dubbed!


pleasure - keep us posted


----------



## Edkiefer

I don't know if corsair has multiple models with different timeing, but if you have hard time finding info .
Just run CPU-Z and look at SPD tab, it will have timings and voltage supported .

You could also run those timings but at 1333 as that should be super stable (should be stable to at XMP )


----------



## Kenpachi7

1333 seems so slow.. I will try the XMP profile to see if it changes anything. Thanks for the info on the SPD edkiefer.


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kenpachi7*
> 
> 1333 seems so slow.. I will try the XMP profile to see if it changes anything. Thanks for the info on the SPD edkiefer.


The idea was not for you to run memory at that timing for normal use but for testing .
Since your having issue at stock clock and was good before bios update .
Check to see if timings match in bios and you can check main timings (first 5 values ) in CPU-Z memory tab .
Maybe it alter command rate to 1 but that should work as long as below 2000mhz generally .


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Indeed 1333 is the fail safe for most boards, if not all.


----------



## Kenpachi7

Ok so far i found out that my ram only seems stable at 1333 at 9-9-9-25-1 which is what i ran memtest at for 13 hours with no errors. And that is the spd timing i found. I decided to run prime95 and it failed within 5 minutes. Other than the ram settings everything is at stock. I guess my ram is crap?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kenpachi7*
> 
> Ok so far i found out that my ram only seems stable at 1333 at 9-9-9-25-1 which is what i ran memtest at for 13 hours with no errors. And that is the spd timing i found. I decided to run prime95 and it failed within 5 minutes. Other than the ram settings everything is at stock. I guess my ram is crap?


remove 1 ram and try again - and try different slots.
DOn't know how many GB's you got, how many sticks etc.
Yes that would point towards ram - especially if you have 2 sticks or more - and you remove 1 and no errors show.


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kenpachi7*
> 
> Ok so far i found out that my ram only seems stable at 1333 at *9-9-9-25-1* which is what i ran memtest at for 13 hours with no errors. And that is the spd timing i found. I decided to run prime95 and it failed within 5 minutes. Other than the ram settings everything is at stock. I guess my ram is crap?


You sure thats right, with command at 1 ??
most use 2 .

Are these the ones

http://www.corsair.com/en/memory-by-product-family/vengeance-pro-series-memory/vengeance-pro-series-16gb-2-x-8gb-ddr3-dram-1866mhz-c9-memory-kit-cmy16gx3m2a1866c9.html

If so try 1600-1866 @9-10-9-27-2
or
1333 @ 9-9-9-24-2

Edit : they do make many models one has [email protected] with comb type HS's
CORSAIR Vengeance 16GB (2 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1866 Desktop Memory Model CMZ16GX3M2A1866C10
then the other tow are [email protected]
CMZ16GX3M2A1866C9
newer type CORSAIR Vengeance Pro 16GB (2 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1866 Desktop Memory Model CMY16GX3M2A1866C9R
these are Cas9 like link I posted above .


----------



## Kenpachi7

No the ram i have is http://www.corsair.com/en/memory-by-product-family/vengeance/vengeance-16gb-dual-channel-ddr3-memory-kit-cmz16gx3m2a1866c10r.html

I removed one stick and it is already lasting longer on prime. Also in cpu-z it said the timing for xmp is 10-11-11-30-2 but on the ram sticks themselves it says 10-11-10-30-2
Since it is working better i could go in and change it to 9-9-9-24-2 or even see if the xmp works right?


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kenpachi7*
> 
> No the ram i have is http://www.corsair.com/en/memory-by-product-family/vengeance/vengeance-16gb-dual-channel-ddr3-memory-kit-cmz16gx3m2a1866c10r.html
> 
> I removed one stick and it is already lasting longer on prime. Also in cpu-z it said the timing for xmp is 10-11-11-30-2 but on the ram sticks themselves it says 10-11-10-30-2
> Since it is working better i could go in and change it to 9-9-9-24-2 or even see if the xmp works right?


yes try 1333 SPD first 9, 9, 9, 24.2 see if it passes .
then go with timings on stick that match web link to 10-11-10-30-2
http://www.corsair.com/en/memory-by-product-family/vengeance/vengeance-16gb-dual-channel-ddr3-memory-kit-cmz16gx3m2a1866c10r.html

what does it show when you use XMP profile , it should match and should be command rate 2 .

Does it take long to error out ? or you have to run it many hrs before it was erroring ?

Since your using just 2 sticks , do you have them in slot 2 (slot A2) and 4(slot B2) counting from left to right , starting at CPU .


----------



## Kenpachi7

Quote:


> Since your using just 2 sticks , do you have them in slot 2 (slot A2) and 4(slot B2) counting from left to right , starting at CPU


Yes thats how it was now i have 1 in slot A2.
Quote:


> Does it take long to error out ? or you have to run it many hrs before it was erroring ?


Within 5 minutes with prime. rounding error 0.4 expecting 0.5 or something.
Quote:


> what does it show when you use XMP profile , it should match and should be command rate 2


XMP on bios is 10-11-11-2 and on the stick it is 10-11-10-2 and cpu-z says the xmp is 10-11-11-30-2T

Also JEDEC #3 next to it says 9-9-9-25 and the command rate is blank


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I suggest 1333 as well : 1.55v with 9-9-9-24-2N timings.
At a certain limit, you could go for 1600MHZ - but stick to 1333 for the time being.

Edkiefer also made great points too.


----------



## Kenpachi7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I suggest 1333 as well : 1.55v with 9-9-9-24-2N timings.
> At a certain limit, you could go for 1600MHZ - but stick to 1333 for the time being.
> 
> Edkiefer also made great points too.


I will do that. Thank you guys for being so helpful!


----------



## Kenpachi7

Should i be testing with memtest or prime?


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kenpachi7*
> 
> Should i be testing with memtest or prime?


yes, do it at 1333 as in your above post and if all good you can try the XMP 9loser timings its really not going to make big difference once you get to 1600 .

If prime95 was erroring out in 5 min try that first as that is very fast to error out .
and as TB said bump Vdram a bit will help and not hurt with such small amount .


----------



## Kenpachi7

Update: Found some other ram and put in the stock timings with 1.55v and so far prime has ran for 3hrs without errors! Im going to RMA my ram tomorrow. I really want to start folding so i'm going to make sure everything is perfect! Thank you again for being so helpful guys! Overclock.net is my favorite website!!!


----------



## Kenpachi7

OK so i woke up this morning after letting prime run all night and i had a blank screen with q code 55 and she wouldn't post.. I guess i fried a ram stick? I took both out and tried one at a time and one just gets that 55 code and the other one starts up fine. What do you think happened?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kenpachi7*
> 
> OK so i woke up this morning after letting prime run all night and i had a blank screen with q code 55 and she wouldn't post.. I guess i fried a ram stick? I took both out and tried one at a time and one just gets that 55 code and the other one starts up fine. What do you think happened?


"Code 55 is "memory not installed""
You can't have fried it, but for it not to work screams memory problem.
Is this with your "other" ram or is it the Corsair?


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kenpachi7*
> 
> OK so i woke up this morning after letting prime run all night and i had a blank screen with q code 55 and she wouldn't post.. I guess i fried a ram stick? I took both out and tried one at a time and one just gets that 55 code and the other one starts up fine. What do you think happened?


try on first page bluescreen viewer app ,may give info on it .

Either way RMA the sticks to Corsair if you can , unless you just bought it ,then return there .


----------



## Kenpachi7

Quote:


> "Code 55 is "memory not installed""
> You can't have fried it, but for it not to work screams memory problem.
> Is this with your "other" ram or is it the Corsair?


This was with the new ram i bought and it was running prime just fine for like 6 hours before i went to bed. So to wake up to a code 55 is really strange.. Im running prime right now with just one stick.
Quote:


> try on first page bluescreen viewer app ,may give info on it .


I will pull that up when i get home and see if it says anything.


----------



## Edkiefer

One thing I forgot to add in above post .
Check that both MB slots are ok by switching position of ram to make sure same results are ok .

Check the ok ram works in both slots ok .

Oh, and as TD said you didn't do anything, if its bad now its just defective ram .


----------



## Kenpachi7

I checked BSOD viewer and it had 019 and 0a codes. I did check the other mb slot and it seems to be working fine with the good ram stick.


----------



## Kenpachi7

Quick question and an update!

Question, why do you think when i run aida64 and do a benchmark on my pc i get all unstable and jittery? Maybe because the memory is running at 1333? Or my overclock isn't stable with the current voltage? I ask because so far at 1.29v and at 4.6ghz i am passing prime95 just fine!(14hrs in) But i'm concerned about the aida64 and it getting all unstable when running the benchmark.. My ram is at 9-9-9-24-2 and it is running at 1.53v


----------



## Edkiefer

Not sure i understand what jittery means to you or unstable in AIDA64 , is the app getting laggy with user input ?
is it crashing or erroring and how does your scores show compared to others . (I don't use AIDA but I believe there are benchmarks ) .

So now your running dual channel memory, (2 slots used ) ?

Do you have any game BM you can run or just play and see how smooth and performance is , you could play them with vsync off and at lower res to tax the CPU a bit more .

Another thing with AIDA , does it act the same at 4.5 or even stock with same memory settings .
If you want to test just memory you could run memtest or run prime95 with blend>custom and set memory amount to like 80% of system memory and run test. This will use more memory as the small FFT tend to stress CPU L1/L2 more .


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kenpachi7*
> 
> Quick question and an update!
> 
> Question, why do you think when i run aida64 and do a benchmark on my pc i get all unstable and jittery? Maybe because the memory is running at 1333? Or my overclock isn't stable with the current voltage? I ask because so far at 1.29v and at 4.6ghz i am passing prime95 just fine!(14hrs in) But i'm concerned about the aida64 and it getting all unstable when running the benchmark.. My ram is at 9-9-9-24-2 and it is running at 1.53v


You should test one thing at a time.
First test your ram, then OC.

I also have no idea about AIDA - I use Prime, and suggest you use it too, to avoid any confusions or problems with this guide.


----------



## Kenpachi7

Quote:


> Not sure i understand what jittery means to you or unstable in AIDA64 , is the app getting laggy with user input ?
> is it crashing or erroring and how does your scores show compared to others . (I don't use AIDA but I believe there are benchmarks ) .


Just when the benchmark is testing the window moves around a bit and sometimes stops responding. My scores seem ok though. Just weird..
Quote:


> So now your running dual channel memory, (2 slots used ) ?


No i'm just using one stick right now.. One stick died on me and i cant return the dead stick since they don't have anymore to exchange at the moment. I rma my good ram so it should be back next week. Is it ok that i use one stick right now for testing? It shouldn't change anything once i put in a second stick right?
Quote:


> Do you have any game BM you can run or just play and see how smooth and performance is , you could play them with vsync off and at lower res to tax the CPU a bit more .


Yeah ive ran a few BM and played a couple games and everything was good.
Quote:


> Another thing with AIDA , does it act the same at 4.5 or even stock with same memory settings .
> If you want to test just memory you could run memtest or run prime95 with blend>custom and set memory amount to like 80% of system memory and run test. This will use more memory as the small FFT tend to stress CPU L1/L2 more .


The ram seems ok since i've been running prime95 for 24 hours a day on custom with 90% ram used and reducing voltage after 24hrs with no problems. I haven't tried other settings yet on aida though.


----------



## PainKiller89

Guys i have some few questions if anyone can help that would be great.

Before following the guide. I only had ram timings, requency set in the bios and cpu voltage manual set to 1.185. I had ran Prime no crashing no errors. I did notice with prime that if i go lower then 1.185 prime would crash or one of the workers would stop.

After looking through the guide, i set the options i needed to in the bios. Currently i have manual voltage set to 1.185 LLC is on high atm, when i had llc on high my voltage was at 1.176 and when it was on ultra high it was at 1.200. My question is so i should be ok at 1.185? Or do i need to raise the voltage? Please let me know. Or what would my offset would be?

Currently i am on high LLC.

My question is should i also be on ultra llc or high is fine? i did crash when playing bf3 at manual voltage 1.185


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PainKiller89*
> 
> Guys i have some few questions if anyone can help that would be great.
> 
> Before following the guide. I only had ram timings, requency set in the bios and cpu voltage manual set to 1.185. I had ran Prime no crashing no errors. I did notice with prime that if i go lower then 1.185 prime would crash or one of the workers would stop.
> 
> After looking through the guide, i set the options i needed to in the bios. Currently i have manual voltage set to 1.185 LLC is on high atm, when i had llc on high my voltage was at 1.176 and when it was on ultra high it was at 1.200. My question is so i should be ok at 1.185? Or do i need to raise the voltage? Please let me know. Or what would my offset would be?
> 
> Currently i am on high LLC.
> 
> My question is should i also be on ultra llc or high is fine? i did crash when playing bf3 at manual voltage 1.185


depends on your chip.
Run prime + have your LLC set (say high) + manual voltage + all other settings as indicated in the guide
And then look at your voltage when PRIME IS RUNNING.
If the variance in voltage is a lot BIOS vs CPUZ, then u have to raise your LLC.
If the voltage in CPUZ is over what you put in the BIOS, then you have to REDUCE LLC.


----------



## PainKiller89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> depends on your chip.
> Run prime + have your LLC set (say high) + manual voltage + all other settings as indicated in the guide
> And then look at your voltage when PRIME IS RUNNING.
> If the variance in voltage is a lot BIOS vs CPUZ, then u have to raise your LLC.
> If the voltage in CPUZ is over what you put in the BIOS, then you have to REDUCE LLC.


Variance in the voltage is a alot by how much? Because currently when i had the voltage set to 1.185 and llc to high was playing bf3 it gave me a bsod. Now I changed the voltage to 1.190 and Ran prime it comes up to 1.176 or 1.184 switches back and fourth when running prime at 100 load. So what do i need to do? LLC is still at high. So do i need to raise the llc to ultra high?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PainKiller89*
> 
> Variance in the voltage is a alot by how much? Because currently when i had the voltage set to 1.185 and llc to high was playing bf3 it gave me a bsod. Now I changed the voltage to 1.190 and Ran prime it comes up to 1.176 or 1.184 switches back and fourth when running prime at 100 load. So what do i need to do? LLC is still at high. So do i need to raise the llc to ultra high?


state it like this - as I don't quite get what you are at - this is mine:
BIOS: 1.27v
CPU-Z: 1.28v
LLC: Ultra High
Load: 100% via PRIME 95

I overshoot on my chip, but if I don't put ultra LLC, I go down to 1.22v or so


----------



## PainKiller89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> state it like this - as I don't quite get what you are at - this is mine:
> BIOS: 1.27v
> CPU-Z: 1.28v
> LLC: Ultra High
> Load: 100% via PRIME 95
> 
> I overshoot on my chip, but if I don't put ultra LLC, I go down to 1.22v or so


Before:
Bios: 1.190
CPUZ- 1.208
LLC ultra high
Load 100% via prime95

Just Changed:
Bios: 1.200V
CPU-Z: 1.216
LLC: Ultra High
Load 100% via Prime 95

Am i ok?


----------



## LeoKislev

Guys I have just noticed that when I load default settings on my BIOS my DRAM COMMAND Mode its set to 1, should I ignore the "DRAM COMMAND Mode ► 2" from the guide, and keep it at 1?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PainKiller89*
> 
> Before:
> Bios: 1.190
> CPUZ- 1.208
> LLC ultra high
> Load 100% via prime95
> 
> Just Changed:
> Bios: 1.200V
> CPU-Z: 1.216
> LLC: Ultra High
> Load 100% via Prime 95
> 
> Am i ok?


That's fine dude!
Keep raising that vcore until you are 12-24hrs stable on prime
BSOD playing BF3 would suggest you aren't stable.

What OC you running at?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LeoKislev*
> 
> Guys I have just noticed that when I load default settings on my BIOS my DRAM COMMAND Mode its set to 1, should I ignore the "DRAM COMMAND Mode ► 2" from the guide, and keep it at 1?


If your RAM is 1N then yes.
Some BIOS' get it wrong.
So make SURE your ram is 1N and not 2N command rate.
If it is indeed 1N, then yes put it to 1N


----------



## benjamen50

Would it matter if I set a ram timing to 2T?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benjamen50*
> 
> Would it matter if I set a ram timing to 2T?


No it wouldn't but 1N is faster. So if it IS 1N, I would use the actual speed increase and set it to 1.

However if you have 2N ram and you set it to 1N - you'll most likely get prime errors


----------



## PainKiller89

Quote:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> That's fine dude!
> Keep raising that vcore until you are 12-24hrs stable on prime
> BSOD playing BF3 would suggest you aren't stable.
> 
> 
> 
> Just Changed:
> Bios: 1.200V
> CPU-Z: 1.216
> LLC: Ultra High
> Load 100% via Prime 95
> 
> Ran prime with those settings did not crash at all day run. So what should i do next? Change LLC? Lower Vcore? Please let me know. I know if i put it to offset it would bring down the temps, please let me know.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PainKiller89*
> 
> Just Changed:
> Bios: 1.200V
> CPU-Z: 1.216
> LLC: Ultra High
> Load 100% via Prime 95
> 
> Ran prime with those settings did not crash at all day run. So what should i do next? Change LLC? Lower Vcore? Please let me know. I know if i put it to offset it would bring down the temps, please let me know.


what's your OC?
And "all day" how many hrs is that?

You can go to offset - see the OP for an offset explanation.
You need your VID + vcore from bios.


----------



## PainKiller89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> what's your OC?
> And "all day" how many hrs is that?
> 
> You can go to offset - see the OP for an offset explanation.
> You need your VID + vcore from bios.


4.5Ghz and i ran it for 15 hours. Should i keep it to ultra llc? Or should i try to lower the voltage to see if its stable re run prime?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PainKiller89*
> 
> 4.5Ghz and i ran it for 15 hours. Should i keep it to ultra llc? Or should i try to lower the voltage to see if its stable re run prime?


your voltage is already super low, you can try going lower if you want - but I wouldn't bother if it was my chip.
You could even push for 5ghz, depending on your temps


----------



## PainKiller89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> your voltage is already super low, you can try going lower if you want - but I wouldn't bother if it was my chip.
> You could even push for 5ghz, depending on your temps


ok, For Offset

in my bios its set to 1.200 and my VID on load is 1.2260

1.200-1.2260= -0.026 That would be my off set, correct?

my vid goes from 1.2209 to 1.2260 so i took the 1.2260 am i right?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PainKiller89*
> 
> ok, For Offset
> 
> in my bios its set to 1.200 and my VID on load is 1.2260
> 
> 1.200-1.2260= -0.026 That would be my off set, correct?
> 
> my vid goes from 1.2209 to 1.2260 so i took the 1.2260 am i right?


Usually you take the lowest VID.
Thus : -0.020 in BIOS for offset


----------



## PainKiller89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Usually you take the lowest VID.
> Thus : -0.020 in BIOS for offset


Round figure? Because i get -0.0209 So put it to -0.020?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PainKiller89*
> 
> Round figure? Because i get -0.0209 So put it to -0.020?


Indeed because you can't put that in your BIOS - so it has to be rounded


----------



## PainKiller89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Indeed because you can't put that in your BIOS - so it has to be rounded


Thank you for your help btw.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PainKiller89*
> 
> Thank you for your help btw.


No worries


----------



## PainKiller89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> No worries


Btw, quick question. I noticed my clocks at idle randomly drop to 1599 and then to 4599 is that because of C1E? Cause in windows i have it set to high performance.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PainKiller89*
> 
> Btw, quick question. I noticed my clocks at idle randomly drop to 1599 and then to 4599 is that because of C1E? Cause in windows i have it set to high performance.


that's because of Cstates AND windows power options AND speedstep
It is normal and recommended that the CPU clocks down when not in use







!
So I suggest leaving it to balanced, unless for some odd reason you want it running 24/7 on max clock?


----------



## PainKiller89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> that's because of Cstates AND windows power options AND speedstep
> It is normal and recommended that the CPU clocks down when not in use
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> So I suggest leaving it to balanced, unless for some odd reason you want it running 24/7 on max clock?


I been trying to test few games, Saints Row IV Crashed, bf3 ran but sometime i felt a heavy dip in frames. Vcore not enough? Also in DMC i felt a little freeze rarely as well. What do you suggest?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PainKiller89*
> 
> I been trying to test few games, Saints Row IV Crashed, bf3 ran but sometime i felt a heavy dip in frames. Vcore not enough? Also in DMC i felt a little freeze rarely as well. What do you suggest?


freezing won't be to do with CPU - that sounds like GPU


----------



## benjamen50

You have to customize the power options for the balanced setting such as PCI power management set to off. It may help with fps.


----------



## PainKiller89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> freezing won't be to do with CPU - that sounds like GPU


After changing to 1.200 without offset, it was a bit better. But i am still trying to find out. Maybe push the voltage to 1.25? to see if that helps.


----------



## PainKiller89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benjamen50*
> 
> You have to customize the power options for the balanced setting such as PCI power management set to off. It may help with fps.


Thanks, i will check the PCI management in windows.


----------



## JamASharpe

Just got my new chip back after RMAing my old one and its running stable at 4.5GHz @ 1.165v . That's better than my old one which struggled to get 4.3 @ 1.3v!!!

Happy bunny 

Thanks all for this thread. Cheers for your help TD.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Glad I could help


----------



## YounGMessiah

4.6GHz @ 1.24V

Almost 14 hours of stress and max load temp was 61 C 

Soon going to try 4.8GHz and if I can get it stable will stay there forever


----------



## MatheriA

Hi gyus! And thank you for the thread.

So i have a question about offset.

I found that my Ivy is quite stable at 1.280 Vcore for 4.6 with custom blend test and max.90C +- for the cores
My VID is (like most on this thread) 1.2159-1.2209 at max load for the 4.6

If i set up me offset +0.060 (simple math) with LLC Ultra High i dont get 1.280 i get 1.256(floating) and get stop workers in prime after some time meaning im not stable. To get 1.280 with offset at max. load i have to set up offset at +0.080. Why it happes so? Simple math does not work?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MatheriA*
> 
> Hi gyus! And thank you for the thread.
> 
> So i have a question about offset.
> 
> I found that my Ivy is quite stable at 1.280 Vcore for 4.6 with custom blend test and max.90C +- for the cores
> My VID is (like most on this thread) 1.2159-1.2209 at max load for the 4.6
> 
> If i set up me offset +0.060 (simple math) with LLC Ultra High i dont get 1.280 i get 1.256(floating) and get stop workers in prime after some time meaning im not stable. To get 1.280 with offset at max. load i have to set up offset at +0.080. Why it happes so? Simple math does not work?


Depends usually.
I was at +0.045 and yet needed +0.07 when I was folding.
VID changed that's why.

Just making sure, how many hrs stable were you with manual 1.28v?


----------



## MatheriA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Depends usually.
> I was at +0.045 and yet needed +0.07 when I was folding.
> VID changed that's why.
> 
> Just making sure, how many hrs stable were you with manual 1.28v?


More than 6 hours.


----------



## Loktar Ogar

I Just wanted to share my i5 3570K OC experience going from 4.5 1.265V to 4.7 1.380V... This is the max safe OC i can achieve on air. Going 4.8 needed 1.5V stable Prime95 for 30min. Also, i managed to have a 5.0 OC 1.5V++ and Windows boot until desktop and restart loops... I'm not sure if i still want to upgrade to AIO watercooler like H100i since i know now i cannot go past 4.7 with good volts.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MatheriA*
> 
> More than 6 hours.


That explains it.
Try going for 24hrs - then see what you get, I can almost bet that it will fail, and thus you have to increase your voltage - thus increasing the offset value.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Loktar Ogar*
> 
> I Just wanted to share my i5 3570K OC experience going from 4.5 1.265V to 4.7 1.380V... This is the max safe OC i can achieve on air. Going 4.8 needed 1.5V stable Prime95 for 30min. Also, i managed to have a 5.0 OC 1.5V++ and Windows boot until desktop and restart loops... I'm not sure if i still want to upgrade to AIO watercooler like H100i since i know now i cannot go past 4.7 with good volts.


Looks like you are going to need over 1.65v for 5ghz.
I wouldn't risk it nor get a new cooler for it.


----------



## Loktar Ogar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> That explains it.
> Try going for 24hrs - then see what you get, I can almost bet that it will fail, and thus you have to increase your voltage - thus increasing the offset value.
> Looks like you are going to need over 1.65v for 5ghz.
> I wouldn't risk it nor get a new cooler for it.


Thanks for the tip TD







Looks like my next upgrade soon will be for a good 3770K!


----------



## trojan92

Hey guys, I could use some help with my OC, currently, I've overclocked it to 4.6ghz using 1.394v's on manual. Trying to switch to offset using

Code:



Code:


(MANUAL vcore) MINUS (VID on 100% load) = offset value

didn't work for me, as the offset it gives me is way lower than what I actually need. So right now I'm using a + offset of 205 which gives me 1.4 under load.
I've got it on high LLC using an offset of +205 and if I switch that to mid LLC + same offset, I get a voltage lower than what I need (1.394), if I keep the LLC on high, and reduce the offset to 200, it still gives me lower than 1.394v.

My question is whether there's anything I can do to make the offset give me exactly 1.394v?
I know there's really no difference between the voltage I want vs what I achieve using offset but seeing 1.4v under load doesn't feel good lol.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trojan92*
> 
> Hey guys, I could use some help with my OC, currently, I've overclocked it to 4.6ghz using 1.394v's on manual. Trying to switch to offset using
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> (MANUAL vcore) MINUS (VID on 100% load) = offset value
> 
> didn't work for me, as the offset it gives me is way lower than what I actually need. So right now I'm using a + offset of 205 which gives me 1.4 under load.
> I've got it on high LLC using an offset of +205 and if I switch that to mid LLC + same offset, I get a voltage lower than what I need (1.394), if I keep the LLC on high, and reduce the offset to 200, it still gives me lower than 1.394v.
> 
> My question is whether there's anything I can do to make the offset give me exactly 1.394v?
> I know there's really no difference between the voltage I want vs what I achieve using offset but seeing 1.4v under load doesn't feel good lol.


Man this post was confusing to read lol!
How is the normal offset "lower" than what you need - where are you getting that reading from?

Also what is your VID under load?

Make it simple for me and say it like this:
When I'm on manual voltage:
BIOS = 1.394
CPU-Z = 1.38 under 100% load - P95
VID = 1.2 under 100% load - P95

Offset = 1.38 - 1.2 = +0.160
Offset in bios = +0.160
CPUZ under 100% load WITH offset = 1.38
(the above is an example)


----------



## Loktar Ogar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trojan92*
> 
> Hey guys, I could use some help with my OC, currently, I've overclocked it to 4.6ghz using 1.394v's on manual. Trying to switch to offset using
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> (MANUAL vcore) MINUS (VID on 100% load) = offset value
> 
> didn't work for me, as the offset it gives me is way lower than what I actually need. So right now I'm using a + offset of 205 which gives me 1.4 under load.
> I've got it on high LLC using an offset of +205 and if I switch that to mid LLC + same offset, I get a voltage lower than what I need (1.394), if I keep the LLC on high, and reduce the offset to 200, it still gives me lower than 1.394v.
> 
> My question is whether there's anything I can do to make the offset give me exactly 1.394v?
> I know there's really no difference between the voltage I want vs what I achieve using offset but seeing 1.4v under load doesn't feel good lol.


In my experience, using Medium LLC gives me a stable offset voltage compared to High or Ultra High but it still depends on the system. It's nice to hear that you experienced the difference between LLC's and the required voltage. Using High LLC +205 which i think is best for your setup and the voltage are always changing for offset setting anyway.


----------



## trojan92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Man this post was confusing to read lol!
> How is the normal offset "lower" than what you need - where are you getting that reading from?
> 
> Also what is your VID under load?
> 
> Make it simple for me and say it like this:
> When I'm on manual voltage:
> BIOS = 1.394
> CPU-Z = 1.38 under 100% load - P95
> VID = 1.2 under 100% load - P95
> 
> Offset = 1.38 - 1.2 = +0.160
> Offset in bios = +0.160
> CPUZ under 100% load WITH offset = 1.38
> (the above is an example)


Sorry about that, was in a rush









Okay, well the manual voltage I need is 1.394, my VID in Core temp is 1.2560. 1.394 - 1.2560 = 0.138. Adding that as my + offset results in a load voltage of 1.3~. *NOT* the 1.394 I need.

Manual;
BIOS = 1.394
CPU-Z = 1.394 under 100% load - P95
VID = 1.2560 under 100% load - P95

Offset = 1.394 - 1.2560 = +0.138
Offset in bios = +0.138
CPUZ under 100% load WITH offset = doesn't go higher than 1.36ish


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trojan92*
> 
> Sorry about that, was in a rush
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, well the manual voltage I need is 1.394, my VID in Core temp is 1.2560. 1.394 - 1.2560 = 0.138. Adding that as my + offset results in a load voltage of 1.3~. *NOT* the 1.394 I need.
> 
> Manual;
> BIOS = 1.394
> CPU-Z = 1.394 under 100% load - P95
> VID = 1.2560 under 100% load - P95
> 
> Offset = 1.394 - 1.2560 = +0.138
> Offset in bios = +0.138
> CPUZ under 100% load WITH offset = doesn't go higher than 1.36ish


Ok 2 things:
1.
It is hard to believe that your MANUAL CPU-Z voltage is exactly what you input in the BIOS - I've NEVER seen that myself.
It is always under what it shoudl be, that's just because of how load work and reduces the voltage.

2.
CPU-Z with offset @ 1.36 is good. With that said, you are on HIGH LLC with that? If so - that might also explain it.

Long story short you'll never get your BIOS voltage in CPUZ - there will always be a slight difference.


----------



## benjamen50

Thanks for the info, you've made CPU manual voltage very clear now.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benjamen50*
> 
> Thanks for the info, you've made CPU manual voltage very clear now.


Think of it this way:

1) BIOS vcore sets a base reference point for what the real voltage will be. You can only get the exact real voltage by measuring directly from the board with a multimeter. The BIOS is reporting what the sensor on the motherboard is telling it.

2) LLC controls the amount of variance of that base voltage. If it's fluctuating too much while under load (vdroop), use a higher LLC level.

To be honest, vdroop is not always a bad thing. It can be used to control temps better in some cases. However, it can be tricky to OC with a lot of vdroop, especially higher OC's. Using LLC you can achieve higher more stable OCs more easily. This usually comes with higher temps since the voltage is more constant (less vdroop).

FWIW, my current OC of 4.6 has LLC disabled and PLL overvoltage also disabled. It's 100% stable and temps are great!







The chip is not delidded and I'm using a $30 cooler on what is considered a very hot CPU.


----------



## benjamen50

I use manual offset with OC's, because it takes time to get offset voltage and effort lol


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benjamen50*
> 
> I use manual offset with OC's, because it takes time to get offset voltage and effort lol


The ASUS BIOS allows for a lot of different ways to get a good OC, that's for sure!


----------



## JamASharpe

I Thought I would lower the Vcore on my o/c. When testing with P95, I get a message after about half an hour it says P95 has stopped working. Any ideas?


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JamASharpe*
> 
> I Thought I would lower the Vcore on my o/c. When testing with P95, I get a message after about half an hour it says P95 has stopped working. Any ideas?


Increase your Vcore...


----------



## Pheozero

Hello, slight problem. I tried using the setting in the OP besides the cpu volts, but after trying to save settings and loading with a 4.5 - 4.6 ratio, my PC blackscreens, my peripherals turn off except for the screen and tower, and it stays like that until I reset. I have no idea what's happening and was wondering if I can get help? Was trying to get a dirty OC for the BF4 beta







.


----------



## benjamen50

Work from 4.2 ghz and build the settings up gradually with stress testing.

Edit: Oh and by the way, which CPU and motherboard + power supply are you using?


----------



## Pheozero

It's in my sig: i5 3570K, P8-Z77V, and an AX850.


----------



## gdubc

What cpu volts did you use with the 4.5 attempt? Just curious.


----------



## Pheozero

Like I said, I was trying to get it somewhat stable for the beta, so I gave it 1.25 then 1.3 after.


----------



## gdubc

Didn't see where you said what volts you tried before, thats why I asked. I started at 4.2 and it took like 3 days to get it stable up at 4.5 with 1.295 volts with my 3770k. All cpus are of course different, but it gives you an idea that it could take even more vcore than you expect. Depending on how you did in lottery you might not even hit 4.5.


----------



## Pheozero

Yeah, I'll give it a more serious try sometime this weekend and just leave it at stock for now. 1200/1600 on my 7950 should be able to get me through for now.


----------



## Swag

I am not a fan of Dirty OCing. It is a dumb way to try to get a quick OC. My reasons are, I made this guide for people to LEARN how to OC, not just OC. I specifically made sure I didn't give people rough estimates where their voltage would be or anything like that because when they think there is a quicker way to OC, they take a shortcut and end up having more problems that they convey in a rude manner against me or anyone else helping them with the matter.

Saying that, I don't mean that you were rude when you were talking, just saying that a lot of people do this and I don't want another person doing it here. So let me outline what you should do:

Steps:
1) Set all settings other then CPU ratio and CPU voltage to what the guide says
2) Set CPU ratio to desired OC (so 45 if you want 4.5GHz) and set Vcore to manual 1.20
3) Run Prime95 for 15 minutes, if pass, lower voltage; if fail, increase voltage 2 notches (so 1.20 --> 1.21)
4) If you kept failing, keep doing it until you pass 15 minutes; if you kept passing, keep doing it until you fail
5a) If you kept failing and now you pass, attempt to run Prime95 for 12 hours; increase voltage when fail
5b) If you kept passing and now you fail, increase voltage by 2 notches and attempt to run Prime95 for 12 hours; increase voltage when fail

These steps will lead you to slowly learn how OCing works and also giving you the proper directions to getting a stable OC at the lowest possible vcore. Please follow these steps to a T and ask when you reach a stonewall. I probably won't be the one answering but a lot of other very experience OCers will gladly help you. I honestly back all their answers and if there really is a problem and no one seems to be able to solve it (which I doubt since I left this guide to *TD* for like 6 months and no one has been dissatisfied yet), you can PM me or have TD PM me.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

A jump form 1.25v to 1.3v is HUGE!
Do as Swag said above - another thing is that your chip might not like that OC because it needs high volts - which would suggest you are unlucky on the silicone lottery.


----------



## neofury

I just wanted to comment on what Swag said. This is the best Ivy Bridge overclocking guide online, period. If you have an Asus motherboard, even better, but generally speaking this is _the_ guide for overclocking ivy. If you aren't getting the results you want out of it, it simply means you aren't following the instructions properly. I've seen some folks come on here and be rude like Swag mentioned, and it isn't Swag they should be mad at, it's themselves. The guide is pretty easy and explained very well, if you are having problems be polite and ask for help, but you only have yourself to blame if it doesn't work.

Forgetting to flip one switch, or doing one thing wrong can compromise your entire OC. Follow the guide to a tee and you'll be fine.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> Didn't see where you said what volts you tried before, thats why I asked. I started at 4.2 and it took like 3 days to get it stable up at 4.5 with 1.295 volts with my 3770k. All cpus are of course different, but it gives you an idea that it could take even more vcore than you expect. Depending on how you did in lottery you might not even hit 4.5.


It might be an idea for me to go through the ivy stable club list, write down and sort all the overclocks based on clock speed and voltage, and then for each step (4ghz, 4.1ghz, 4.2ghz etc) I could show lowest recorded voltage X to highest recorded voltage Y, just to give people somewhat of an idea of where they are in the "lottery" and how on/off base they are in the type of voltage they're trying.

I'm not saying this in order to help people "dirty OC", but rather just so they can see where they're at and maybe potentially why they're struggling.

Also one thing I'd like to add is that for me and some other folks, too much voltage causes crashes too. For me it's a fine line between stable and not, either too much or too little voltage. Luckily for me, when it's too much voltage I always get the same error, which corresponds perfectly with the BSOD list, but some folks may not realize they're actually trying too much voltage for their clocks.

I know about 80% of the people here are OK when they go higher volts than needed, but for me, it's a disaster, I only have a small range where it works, if I go too high or too low, its won't be stable. The stable range is perfectly stable though, 12 hours of prime each and every time.


----------



## Pheozero

Oh no, please understand. This guide is amazing, no doubt about that, and the work you gentlemen have done is spectacular.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pheozero*
> 
> Oh no, please understand. This guide is amazing, no doubt about that, and the work you gentlemen have done is spectacular.


Haha, I and everyone else appreciate the sentiment.







But we just wanted to convey our feelings on how things should be done. So, anyway, follow what I said earlier and you will definitely be on the road to a nice stable OC. As I previously stated, I probably won't be the one answering all your questions but you're in capable hands. Ask when you get stuck on something because although it may seem humiliating to ask a question, humiliation is 100x better than being stuck with a $300 paperweight because you were plugging values and blew up your CPU and maybe anything else connected to that motherboard.


----------



## Pheozero

Well, it doesn't seem to matter what I do, even after following the instructions in the OP to the letter, my PC just gets stuck in a bootloop with a screen saying that "Windows failed to start. I recent hardware or software change might be the cause." Then it just stays on a black screen.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pheozero*
> 
> Well, it doesn't seem to matter what I do, even after following the instructions in the OP to the letter, my PC just gets stuck in a bootloop with a screen saying that "Windows failed to start. I recent hardware or software change might be the cause." Then it just stays on a black screen.


So normally, you change the settings to whatever you want, in this case plugging in the values of what the guide says. You don't change the values for the clock or the voltage yet. Just plug in the other non-direct OC values. Make sure you set the RAM timings and speed to whatever it was rated for on the box. So 1600 9-9-9-24 is what you put in if that's what the box of your RAM says. Boot up; if it boots up, then you know the other settings are fine and there is no problem.


----------



## Pheozero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> So normally, you change the settings to whatever you want, in this case plugging in the values of what the guide says. You don't change the values for the clock or the voltage yet. Just plug in the other non-direct OC values. Make sure you set the RAM timings and speed to whatever it was rated for on the box. So 1600 9-9-9-24 is what you put in if that's what the box of your RAM says. Boot up; if it boots up, then you know the other settings are fine and there is no problem.


Well, I seem to have booted up just fine.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pheozero*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> So normally, you change the settings to whatever you want, in this case plugging in the values of what the guide says. You don't change the values for the clock or the voltage yet. Just plug in the other non-direct OC values. Make sure you set the RAM timings and speed to whatever it was rated for on the box. So 1600 9-9-9-24 is what you put in if that's what the box of your RAM says. Boot up; if it boots up, then you know the other settings are fine and there is no problem.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I seem to have booted up just fine.
Click to expand...

In your first test, did you change your RAM settings to something other than what it was marked as by the box? Normally, black screens like what you experienced are caused by RAM.

However, if that is not the case, then the problem lies in your CPU. I assume there was insufficient voltage to hold the CPU on and it crashed leaving you with the motherboard running.


----------



## Pheozero

When I changed the setting the first time, I only changed the RAM speed to 1600 (recommended settings) from auto and left the timings alone.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pheozero*
> 
> When I changed the setting the first time, I only changed the RAM speed to 1600 (recommended settings) from auto and left the timings alone.


What was the difference between the settings you first tried and the working settings now?

I ask this because I assumed you started OCing already and that's why it didn't boot up, however, with your post there; I feel like you didn't actually start OCing and you just started changing the other values.


----------



## Pheozero

Settings were the the exact same as the OP except I had the RAM timings @auto and the ratio as 4.5GHz at 1.25-1.3v


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pheozero*
> 
> Settings were the the exact same as the OP except I had the RAM timings @auto and the ratio as 4.5GHz at 1.25-1.3v


Ok, then we can safely say it was the overclock. So, do the steps I said above with the new working settings. Slowly work your OC up and you'll find a good place to stop OCing because the benefits are nice and the voltage is perfect!


----------



## philnguyen712

I has a question. So reading the guide and trying to absorb all this information as a noob overclocker, my i5 3570k at 4.8 GHz and 1.360v is doing okay with prime95 on as i'm typing this, running torture test, and maximum temps reached only 88 degrees celcius...? Or should I tone down some settings..? I have an H100i in push pull configuration with 2 fans outside of my Corsair Obsidian 650D case.

Please help D: advice, scolding, anything! brutal honesty is much preferred.

Real Temp 3.70

Minimum
35 32 28 38

Maximum
86 88 88 86


----------



## benjamen50

Temperatures look ok, it's unfortunate that your i5 3570k at 4.8 requires 1.36v compared to mine at 4.7 ghz 1.27v. If you're going to convert videos or render videos, temperatures are likely to reach 80C~ for you


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philnguyen712*
> 
> I has a question. So reading the guide and trying to absorb all this information as a noob overclocker, my i5 3570k at 4.8 GHz and 1.360v is doing okay with prime95 on as i'm typing this, running torture test, and maximum temps reached only 88 degrees celcius...? Or should I tone down some settings..? I have an H100i in push pull configuration with 2 fans outside of my Corsair Obsidian 650D case.
> 
> Please help D: advice, scolding, anything! brutal honesty is much preferred.
> 
> Real Temp 3.70
> 
> Minimum
> 35 32 28 38
> 
> Maximum
> 86 88 88 86


temps seem fine - but 1.360v is reasonably high. I wouldn't push it over 1.4v - as you'll probably start hitting triple digit temps!


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philnguyen712*
> 
> I has a question. So reading the guide and trying to absorb all this information as a noob overclocker, my i5 3570k at 4.8 GHz and 1.360v is doing okay with prime95 on as i'm typing this, running torture test, and maximum temps reached only 88 degrees celcius...? Or should I tone down some settings..? I have an H100i in push pull configuration with 2 fans outside of my Corsair Obsidian 650D case.
> 
> Please help D: advice, scolding, anything! brutal honesty is much preferred.
> 
> Real Temp 3.70
> 
> Minimum
> 35 32 28 38
> 
> Maximum
> 86 88 88 86


If it's the newest version of P95 with AVX support, you're fine on temps...


----------



## neofury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philnguyen712*
> 
> I has a question. So reading the guide and trying to absorb all this information as a noob overclocker, my i5 3570k at 4.8 GHz and 1.360v is doing okay with prime95 on as i'm typing this, running torture test, and maximum temps reached only 88 degrees celcius...? Or should I tone down some settings..? I have an H100i in push pull configuration with 2 fans outside of my Corsair Obsidian 650D case.
> 
> Please help D: advice, scolding, anything! brutal honesty is much preferred.
> 
> Real Temp 3.70
> 
> Minimum
> 35 32 28 38
> 
> Maximum
> 86 88 88 86


That's fine imo. Now what you need to do is delid and you'll get 5ghz


----------



## benjamen50

Does this Prime 95 have AVX support? 'Prime 95 21.11 build v2'


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benjamen50*
> 
> Does this Prime 95 have AVX support? 'Prime 95 21.11 build v2'


_27.1 alphaDecember 5, 2011 Intel AVX support (32 bit only)
27.2 alphaDecember 19, 2011 Includes all FFT lengths; first Linux/MPrime test version
27.3 betaFebruary 16, 2012 64 bit AVX support
_
So anything newer than 27.3 Beta has full 32/64-bit AVX support.


----------



## neofury

Yeah you have to use the newest version. I saw a 10c increase from I think it was v27 to v29? At work now, don't remember the exact versions but the heat was a massive difference.


----------



## Garzhad

I've got my 3570k finally stable @ 4.2GHz using the settings you suggested here with voltage changed to 1.23(1.232-1.248 min/max reported in hwmonitor) and running prime95 for awhile, the max temp was 81C... is this normal for my setup or do i have a lemon-CPU? From all the reviews ive come across it seems 4.7-4.8 on air is very plausible with this board but my temps would be absolutely nuclear at that point.
Granted my case cooling isnt exactly what i want it to be right now as im still trying to decide, i'm using the stock HAF XM fans and stuff cannibalized from my old antec 900(2x120mm 79CFM front intakes, the two stock 200mm fans on top exhaust, the 140mm rear exhaust and the 900's 180mm top fan zip-tied to the side... it looks like a cop car right now) and the paste that came with the HSF, though im considering getting the Liquid Pro TIM for things.


----------



## benjamen50

What's your CPU cooler? That looks like terrible temps unless your using the stock intel heatsink....


----------



## Garzhad

check my rig drop down. phanteks tc14pe


----------



## benjamen50

I'm surprised how your max temperature as 81C, slightly abnormal temperatures with that voltage... My Thermaltake Frio with i5 3570k 4.7 GHz, 1.27v only goes up to 71C max and it sure looks like a lemon cpu (not really knowing what you mean there) but you're supposed to get lower temperatures than me with that cooler... Lol. My computer set-up is somewhat similar to yours.

I hope you're running your fans around 50% / Medium to 100% Max speed and (if you can) test the temperatures you get there with Prime 95 latest version on the Maximum Power consumption test.

Edit: One question, what's your ambient temperature where your computer is in your room? That can also play a big role in temperatures, it's like winter here in my room in lower parts of Australia


----------



## Edkiefer

81C for around 1.24-5 is not bad . I say about normal but you could check seating contact footprint to make sure its good fit . your clock is a bit low for that voltage but if that is what it takes I guess not much you can do .

What was your voltages at stock and what are they now VID .

benjamen50: 71c at [email protected] is extremely good temp , that is like delid temps . you must have very small gap on your IHS .


----------



## Garzhad

From what I recall the ivybridge chips have a variable 'gap' between the die and heatspreader, which is another thing that influences temperatures besides the norml 'silicon lottery', and also largely accounts for the variation in temp decreases from delidding, where people with Bad gaps can drop up to 20C while others barely drop 5C.

I'd call the 'bad gap' cpu's 'lemons'.

The fans are running at max speed. P95 now is showing a max of 77-78C, which is expected; the ambient now is ~20C, it was a few higher last night.

For what its worth, Asus goofy 'Level-up' feature got me to like 4338MHz once, 103BClk X 42 but gave it an udderly ridiculous voltage of 1.38...needless to say i reset everything to default after that lmao.

Just kinda soured by the crappy OC, seems most people get at least 4.4-4.5GHz at that voltage.

Coming from a Q6600 system... man, that was so much easier to mess with. No Digi+ crap or offset stuff to try and wrap your head around.

I plan on getting soon a set of 4 identical 200mm fans and 3 140mm fans to max out the case. Probably NZXT FN-200 or BitFenix Specter Pros... both have similar CFM ratings but the specters are supposedly Considerably quieter... and probably TY-143's for the 140mm fans or something equivalent.

And of course, probably a tube or two of the Liquid Pro TIM, unless theres something better out there; might help my GPU temps some too, though 78C full kombustor load @970MHz and 1.087v aint bad at all . Would try applying it normally first, then maybe a de-lid if necessary, though i'd prefer to catch another 3570k on a half off sale and give that a try before going through that, to have a backup/possibly much cooler chip so i can avoid it entirely.

Thought about lapping too, but all that work for a Celsius or two just seems silly, especially when the liquid metal pastes supposedly do better Without mirror-like finishes.


----------



## benjamen50

Yeah my CPU is without delid, the annoying thing is that my 2nd core is 10C higher than any other core at IDLING....


----------



## malmental

that could be something as simple as your thermal paste..
could be something else.


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benjamen50*
> 
> Yeah my CPU is without delid, the annoying thing is that my 2nd core is 10C higher than any other core at IDLING....


That is normal as it depends on layout of the cores on die . you get one that is higher by like 8-10c or so .
Just about everyone gets this with just a slight difference in the delta of it .


----------



## benjamen50

Well I've reapplied different types of thermal paste and remounted heatsink and I'll conclude its a uneven IHS


----------



## Garzhad

I've heard that the temperature wrecks more havoc on stability then nearly anything else with these chips, do you think the temp drop from delidding it would let me up the multiplier another notch or two at 1.24v?

Also, much as I want to pump this thing up as high as it can go, is there any real benefit going from 4.2 to 4.5 or 4.8GHz when it comes to high end games, like Metro: Last Light and the cpu-intensive Skyrim?


----------



## benjamen50

Well higher temps = higher voltage needed, so I guess so.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Garzhad*
> 
> For what its worth, Asus goofy 'Level-up' feature got me to like 4338MHz once, 103BClk X 42 but gave it an udderly ridiculous voltage of 1.38...needless to say i reset everything to default after that lmao.


Yeah, OC Tuner is always overestimating the required voltage.


----------



## gdubc

Oc tuner=Oc ruiner


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> Oc tuner=Oc ruiner


haha THIS.


----------



## neofury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Yeah, OC Tuner is always overestimating the required voltage.


OC tuner is like "4.4ghz? cool 1.6v should do it"


----------



## hypoxicbb

I've been running prime95 at night and at some point my computer crashes and restarts... I downloaded the BSOD viewer program but it never displays any dump files. I have also checked out the minidump folder in windows and nothing ever shows up...

Is there something I am missing in terms of finding out whats causing the crash and why its not creating a dump file?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

No idea why it isn't. Bluescreenview should show it. You sure it was a bsod?
One can only presume you need more vcore


----------



## hypoxicbb

Im assuming its bsod but.im asleep when it happens. Ive raised my vcore several times now its at 1.265


----------



## PainKiller89

Got a question,

My voltage in the bios was set to 1.200, running on desktop its at 1.208 and on load its at 1.216 on ultra high LLC. When i changed it to high LLC on desktop its at 1.200 but when testing the CPU it goes to 1.192 in prime 95. I am stable and i have not crashed. What do i put the LLC to?


----------



## dino78

Anyone have any idea why cpu-z shows my Multiplier at 46 while it is set as 45 in the bios. I am still running everything else per the guide. I have a 3770K. Thanks.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PainKiller89*
> 
> Got a question,
> 
> My voltage in the bios was set to 1.200, running on desktop its at 1.208 and on load its at 1.216 on ultra high LLC. When i changed it to high LLC on desktop its at 1.200 but when testing the CPU it goes to 1.192 in prime 95. I am stable and i have not crashed. What do i put the LLC to?


No need to PM me and post here.
Here's my reply to your PM, for everyone to see:

Personally looks like "high" is better.
As it is better to be JUST under rather than JUST over









However when you start going for higher voltages/OC's you might find the variation larger - meaning you might have to resort back to ultra









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dino78*
> 
> Anyone have any idea why cpu-z shows my Multiplier at 46 while it is set as 45 in the bios. I am still running everything else per the guide. I have a 3770K. Thanks.


Usually that's the asus bios bug - where the bios isn't displaying the right multiplier - but usually it is the other way round:
ie. you set x45 and in the bios it doesn't update to x45, yet in cpuz it does.
Either way, i suggest reflashing the bios just to be on the safe side and being sure about your multiplier being set correctly.


----------



## PainKiller89

Totally Dubbed,

Can you please get on steam.


----------



## Garzhad

Mileage may vary or whatever, but ive had overnight BSODs related to vCore under heavy load that were remedied putting LLC to Ultra High without actually having to increase the base voltage itself. Upping vCore or upping LLC, whichever works for a given clock, I guess. I'm hoping a better, non-cobbled-together case cooling solution and better TIM might let me hit 4.3-4.4GHz at least XD

Nother oddity, even though my RAM's tested out fine on every metric on multiple over-night runs, I cant overclock it to save my life for whatever reason, tried setting it from 1600 to 1833(motherboard supported frequency) with the voltage upped from base operating V of 1.35 to 1.5. Adjusting timings has similar results, just endlessly reboots.

I'd also tried the virtu mvp thing. Got it working, but really didnt seem to have any Real benefit in Any game, so uninstalled and turned the iGPU off again. Seems lik that lowered the cpu temp a tad too, heh.


----------



## dino78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> No need to PM me and post here.
> Here's my reply to your PM, for everyone to see:
> 
> Personally looks like "high" is better.
> As it is better to be JUST under rather than JUST over
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However when you start going for higher voltages/OC's you might find the variation larger - meaning you might have to resort back to ultra
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Usually that's the asus bios bug - where the bios isn't displaying the right multiplier - but usually it is the other way round:
> ie. you set x45 and in the bios it doesn't update to x45, yet in cpuz it does.
> Either way, i suggest reflashing the bios just to be on the safe side and being sure about your multiplier being set correctly.


Ok. Flashed bios and you were right it was bugged..went with 4.5 via a 1.250 vcore...temps hit 90 in prime but stable...no crashes or anything. Bf3 never got over 65 after hours...what are the thoughts. It's higher for some reason temp wise, than it was at 1.275. At least I think it is...does that make sense. Could my temps go up with a lower vcore?? I will check and make sure it is set exactly like your guide when I get home. Thanks for the insight. You are a huge help!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dino78*
> 
> Ok. Flashed bios and you were right it was bugged..went with 4.5 via a 1.250 vcore...temps hit 90 in prime but stable...no crashes or anything. Bf3 never got over 65 after hours...what are the thoughts. It's higher for some reason temp wise, than it was at 1.275. At least I think it is...does that make sense. Could my temps go up with a lower vcore?? I will check and make sure it is set exactly like your guide when I get home. Thanks for the insight. You are a huge help!


That's a little high for a h100i. That said I was at 1.27v on an antec 920 non-delidded at 93c whilst P95'in
Temps wouldn't go higher with a lower vcore. Unless you changed the LLC?


----------



## iwalkwithedead

When playing BF3, my OC at 4.4 on 1.29v is only using around 57watts, normal?

*Yes I know 1.29v is too high for 4.4, I'm just messing around trying to figure out why BF3 keeps crashing on me.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Bf3 can crash due due to multiple reasons, such as ea sucking hard to graphics drivers


----------



## dino78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> That's a little high for a h100i. That said I was at 1.27v on an antec 920 non-delidded at 93c whilst P95'in
> Temps wouldn't go higher with a lower vcore. Unless you changed the LLC?


I know right?? This H100 has never really performed up to par for me. I went in knowing that though...a simple solution for the time being. I am working on a water loop at the moment, picking parts and what not..

I will check all settings and the LLC. I do not think I made any changes. What about 67 after hours of gaming....all good?? I don't want to get too obsessive about it if not needed. Thanks again for your time.


----------



## dino78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iwalkwithedead*
> 
> When playing BF3, my OC at 4.4 on 1.29v is only using around 57watts, normal?
> 
> *Yes I know 1.29v is too high for 4.4, I'm just messing around trying to figure out why BF3 keeps crashing on me.


Crashing BF3 is what brought me back to my overclock settings. I was at 4.6 but bf3.exe was crashing non-stop at random. Double checked all settings and backed down to 4.5 - has been rock solid. I gamed it up for over 5 hours yesterday with not a single crash.....BF3 can be a mystery as stated above - drivers have given me problems in the past as well. Nothing like trying to sort out an issue that could very well be caused by 1 of 20 different things. I guess I got lucky finding my issue...


----------



## DJ_Reason

I'm just starting to read the guide and in the process of overclocking my 3770K right now...
Is it normal for my cpu clock to go back down to 1600.00 MHz after the stress test is over?
even when I'm using Manual mode instead of Offset mode??


----------



## benjamen50

Manual and offset just affects voltages. And it's normal to go down to 1600 MHz due to power saving windows/bios settings, better to leave it that way if you have no problems.

Edit: if you want it on the overclocking setting either set the enhanced intel speed step technology or set windows power saving setting to high performance mode.


----------



## DJ_Reason

ahh i see and my other question is what is a good ratio to increase the voltage by? 0.025 v for 100 Mhz?
and also my realtemp 3.70 window seems to lag / stutter during my prime 95 test @ 4.4ghz on 1.200v
is this a sign of a test failure? or is it normal for programs to stutter during full load prime95 test?


----------



## benjamen50

Check the windows event log for WHEA (e.g processor core) errors. That will indicate if your overclock is stable or not. I've never used a ratio on increasing by 100 mhz, i just put it up by 100 mhz and keep pushing the voltage up enough until it's stress test stable.


----------



## DJ_Reason

oops sorry my question came out wrong
I was meant to ask how much increment do I need to increase the vcore by when I do get the BSOD with WHEA error.
I was testing 4.5 @ 1.20 and I got a immediate BSOD with WHEA error so I increased the voltage by 0.025
and this time I got a BSOD and WHEA error again when I was around 6 minutes into the prime test.
Should I keep increasing the voltage by 0.025? or should I use smaller increments?


----------



## benjamen50

Just push it up by a notch and by the way I use manual voltage when stress testing/benchmarking.


----------



## DJ_Reason

How much do you mean by a notch??
because for some reason in my BIOS, I can't choose from a list of voltages.
I have to enter the number for the vcore myself.
and yes, I am currently using manual voltage for prime95 testing.


----------



## UnderscoreHero

Question: what if my bios is frozen when trying to boot into it after overclock?

Specs:
Ga-z77x-d3h rev1 f18g
i5-3570k
Hyper 212 evo with twin sp120
750w PSU
16gb 1600mhz ram

I'm trying to oc to 4.5ghz, started at 1.45v and 1.7pll with llc set to extreme. Dropped it to 1.41v, but after I restart to lower vcore again, it freezes within the bios.

Any tips or suggestions?


----------



## iwalkwithedead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dino78*
> 
> Crashing BF3 is what brought me back to my overclock settings. I was at 4.6 but bf3.exe was crashing non-stop at random. Double checked all settings and backed down to 4.5 - has been rock solid. I gamed it up for over 5 hours yesterday with not a single crash.....BF3 can be a mystery as stated above - drivers have given me problems in the past as well. Nothing like trying to sort out an issue that could very well be caused by 1 of 20 different things. I guess I got lucky finding my issue...


I dropped it down to 4.2ghz, all is well. I hope BF4 is better.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DJ_Reason*
> 
> How much do you mean by a notch??
> because for some reason in my BIOS, I can't choose from a list of voltages.
> I have to enter the number for the vcore myself.
> and yes, I am currently using manual voltage for prime95 testing.


You press "+" on your keyboard and that increases it by a notch.
You don't have to enter it manually.

As for the variances in how much you need - that's based on a chip by chip basis - so one can't say you'll need X voltage to solve X issue.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UnderscoreHero*
> 
> Question: what if my bios is frozen when trying to boot into it after overclock?
> 
> Specs:
> Ga-z77x-d3h rev1 f18g
> i5-3570k
> Hyper 212 evo with twin sp120
> 750w PSU
> 16gb 1600mhz ram
> 
> I'm trying to oc to 4.5ghz, started at 1.45v and 1.7pll with llc set to extreme. Dropped it to 1.41v, but after I restart to lower vcore again, it freezes within the bios.
> 
> Any tips or suggestions?


Freezes WITHIN the bios - that's a bit odd.
Try reflashing the bios - and also try dropping that vcore down a little to 1.25v - and not starting from 1.45v, which is insanely high.


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> You press "+" on your keyboard and that increases it by a notch.
> You don't have to enter it manually.
> 
> As for the variances in how much you need - that's based on a chip by chip basis - so one can't say you'll need X voltage to solve X issue.
> Freezes WITHIN the bios - that's a bit odd.
> Try reflashing the bios - and also try dropping that vcore down a little to 1.25v - and not starting from 1.45v, which is insanely high.


As TD noted above here ,You could also try resting bios by either the jumper or pulling battery , you could try that first before reflashing .

But if you don't happen to have latest bios already, might as well reflash .

Don't really know this MB (Ga-z77x-d3h rev1 f18g) ,maybe it has other means of bring back a bad OC .

Edit: this should of posted to UnderscoreHero


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> As TB noted above here ,You could also try resting bios by either the jumper or pulling battery , you could try that first before reflashing .
> 
> But if you don't happen to have latest bios already, might as well reflash .
> 
> Don't really know this MB (Ga-z77x-d3h rev1 f18g) ,maybe it has other means of bring back a bad OC .
> 
> Edit: this should of posted to UnderscoreHero


TD"


----------



## UnderscoreHero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Freezes WITHIN the bios - that's a bit odd.
> Try reflashing the bios - and also try dropping that vcore down a little to 1.25v - and not starting from 1.45v, which is insanely high.


Every time it freezes I have to reset the cmos.
This freezing was happening on the last bios version, updated to the latest "beta" bios, same issues.
Should I try an older version?

Right now, I have it running fairly stable at 4.4ghz at 1.320v


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UnderscoreHero*
> 
> Every time it freezes I have to reset the cmos.
> This freezing was happening on the last bios version, updated to the latest "beta" bios, same issues.
> Should I try an older version?
> 
> Right now, I have it running fairly stable at 4.4ghz at 1.320v


I would try and see if this happens on STOCK clocks.
Your chip is SUPER power hungry
OR
Something is wrong - hardware wise
OR
The CPU isn't being cooled properly and shutting down (you checked your temps in the BIOS? See what they get to on idle?)


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> TD"


Ah, fixed


----------



## Edkiefer

Yes, go back to basic's , run stock everything and see if any issue with bios .
If ok go slowly up the clocks and voltages (don't touch memory clocks till you get CPU sorted ) , leave memory at default 1333 or what every the default is . Don't try XMP or manual editing it yet .

Just curious , how does your MB OC the multipliers , do you run with turbo disabled and high multiplier or are you using turbo .

reason I mention this is I think if you use turbo your clock speed won't be high in bios but only when you load OS .


----------



## d0mini

I have a question for anyone who is interested, it requires some explanation first:

I have a 3570k, and recently decided to see how high I could get it to clock, because I was bored.

After 16 hours of a custom Blend test in Prime95 with 80+% of RAM used, I found that the cpu was stable @ 5.0GHz with ~1.448 (1.440-1.456v), but that temperatures had risen to 101 Degrees Centigrade. That is very close to TjMax. A little uncomfortably close. But the point is that it passed the test, without even any WHEA errors. I am using a WATER Performer 2.0 cooler btw, and this was with the default fans on max.. and all the other fans on max..... and the window open........

Right, so, despite these ridiculous temperatures, I decided to see what kind of temperatures I would get if I used it for normal 24/7 use.. I got the offset sorted out (it now has a VCORE of between 1.120-1.464v, so actually a little more than before..), and benchmarked it with Passmark, 3DMark 13's Firestrike, played some Crysis 3 for an hour, that sort of thing. I also dialled down the fan to around 1350RPM from the fairly noisy 2000RPM it was while in Prime95.
The max temperature I have seen recorded while using it for gaming and everyday use is 78 Degrees, idling at 30.

My question then: Is this alright for 24/7 use? Will there be anything that will utilise my CPU as much as Prime95 did when it nearly got cooked, bearing in mind that I use my computer for gaming, text-based work, and internet?


----------



## Edkiefer

This is just my opinion but that is way to much voltage and even temp for 24/7 .
Sure "normal" games might not push CPU anywhere near prime95 but your way over what I would be comfortable with for 24/7 , that might be ok for short term bench marketing .

Here little info , with BF4 beta my temps were within 4c of prime95 as my usage on each core avg about 80-85% so new games do push CPU more than old ones, but again it totally depends on the game .
I would try and keep temps not going above 90c in prime95, better in the 80's but that not going to happen if your trying for 5ghz .

If it was temp only being high deliding the IHS might help up to 20c .


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d0mini*
> 
> bearing in mind that I use my computer for gaming, text-based work, and internet?


You will be fine, you hardly hear of any IVY's die from OC's yet. I for myself have an OC at 1.35v at 4.8ghz for almost a year and no issues.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d0mini*
> 
> I have a question for anyone who is interested, it requires some explanation first:
> 
> I have a 3570k, and recently decided to see how high I could get it to clock, because I was bored.
> 
> After 16 hours of a custom Blend test in Prime95 with 80+% of RAM used, I found that the cpu was stable @ 5.0GHz with ~1.448 (1.440-1.456v), but that temperatures had risen to 101 Degrees Centigrade. That is very close to TjMax. A little uncomfortably close. But the point is that it passed the test, without even any WHEA errors. I am using a WATER Performer 2.0 cooler btw, and this was with the default fans on max.. and all the other fans on max..... and the window open........
> 
> Right, so, despite these ridiculous temperatures, I decided to see what kind of temperatures I would get if I used it for normal 24/7 use.. I got the offset sorted out (it now has a VCORE of between 1.120-1.464v, so actually a little more than before..), and benchmarked it with Passmark, 3DMark 13's Firestrike, played some Crysis 3 for an hour, that sort of thing. I also dialled down the fan to around 1350RPM from the fairly noisy 2000RPM it was while in Prime95.
> The max temperature I have seen recorded while using it for gaming and everyday use is 78 Degrees, idling at 30.
> 
> My question then: Is this alright for 24/7 use? Will there be anything that will utilise my CPU as much as Prime95 did when it nearly got cooked, bearing in mind that I use my computer for gaming, text-based work, and internet?


In short: Yes that's fine and you got yourself a really good chip there!
The temps via prime are ALWAYS more than it would ever be realistically, because absolutely nothing, be it BF4 (as that's quite CPU intensive) or video rendering will ever push your CPU temps to that limit.
The ONLY thing, and I really do mean the ONLY thing that might push it HARDER than prime would be if you were to FOLD with your PC. That's where you would/should be worried about temps.

You can alternatively de-lid for better temps, but that's dangerous


----------



## UnderscoreHero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> Yes, go back to basic's , run stock everything and see if any issue with bios .
> If ok go slowly up the clocks and voltages (don't touch memory clocks till you get CPU sorted ) , leave memory at default 1333 or what every the default is . Don't try XMP or manual editing it yet .
> 
> Just curious , how does your MB OC the multipliers , do you run with turbo disabled and high multiplier or are you using turbo .
> 
> reason I mention this is I think if you use turbo your clock speed won't be high in bios but only when you load OS .


Stock runs fine, I was running 4.2ghz for a while before yesterday with good temps. Also with xmp 1600mhz.

I like to run with turbo enabled, so it's 1.6ghz at idle.

The bios will show cpu frequency at 4.5ghz


----------



## d0mini

Wow, thank you for the replies! Based on my idiot brain, and what more intelligent people than I have said, I think I'm going to keep this OC, as mad as it may be.. I'll keep a close eye on temps, use realtemp's overheating protection to make sure it hibernates before getting to, say, 95 degrees, and basically keep using it as normal... I will tell you if it fails spectacularly, but I feel I may need to invest in better cooling.. Or perhaps delidding...

Another question. Is it possible to...glue the IHS back on for reselling after delidding..? Or is that impossible / a dick-move for the next innocent buyer?

And rest assured, I am completely aware that if I damage/blow up my cpu, my motherboard, my room, and everyone I hold dear that it is My fault, and not anyone else's.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d0mini*
> 
> Wow, thank you for the replies! Based on my idiot brain, and what more intelligent people than I have said, I think I'm going to keep this OC, as mad as it may be.. I'll keep a close eye on temps, use realtemp's overheating protection to make sure it hibernates before getting to, say, 95 degrees, and basically keep using it as normal... I will tell you if it fails spectacularly, but I feel I may need to invest in better cooling.. Or perhaps delidding...
> 
> Another question. Is it possible to...glue the IHS back on for reselling after delidding..? Or is that impossible / a dick-move for the next innocent buyer?
> 
> And rest assured, I am completely aware that if I damage/blow up my cpu, my motherboard, my room, and everyone I hold dear that it is My fault, and not anyone else's.


Yes you can re-glue it - however it is utterly pointless de-lidding then re-gluying.
The point of delidding is to get rid of the SPACE created between the die and the IHS







!
So effectively, you'll not want to re-glue it on brother!

As for "the next buyer" - if you were thinking of selling it in the future -> i presume the warranty would have been over by then.
As the warranty is not valid after you delid - with that said, people have failed delidding have successfully RMA'ed with intel, by NOT lying to intel and saying: Yes I delidded, will you replace? And Intel have done.

If you were to sell your CPU in the future, you would definitely want to mention it was delidded. Or else that would be a false description.
With that said, if you got a chip, like yours, deliided with an excellent OC - that's in other words a GOLDEN chip - probably more valuable AFTER you delid + have that STABLE OC @ 5ghz.
People will be interested in buying your chip, for more money rather than LESS, after you delid - as you took the risk doing it - and once the risk is done, all you do is profit from lower temps.

Hopefully, that makes sense.


----------



## neofury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d0mini*
> 
> I have a question for anyone who is interested, it requires some explanation first:
> 
> I have a 3570k, and recently decided to see how high I could get it to clock, because I was bored.
> 
> After 16 hours of a custom Blend test in Prime95 with 80+% of RAM used, I found that the cpu was stable @ 5.0GHz with ~1.448 (1.440-1.456v), but that temperatures had risen to 101 Degrees Centigrade. That is very close to TjMax. A little uncomfortably close. But the point is that it passed the test, without even any WHEA errors. I am using a WATER Performer 2.0 cooler btw, and this was with the default fans on max.. and all the other fans on max..... and the window open........
> 
> Right, so, despite these ridiculous temperatures, I decided to see what kind of temperatures I would get if I used it for normal 24/7 use.. I got the offset sorted out (it now has a VCORE of between 1.120-1.464v, so actually a little more than before..), and benchmarked it with Passmark, 3DMark 13's Firestrike, played some Crysis 3 for an hour, that sort of thing. I also dialled down the fan to around 1350RPM from the fairly noisy 2000RPM it was while in Prime95.
> The max temperature I have seen recorded while using it for gaming and everyday use is 78 Degrees, idling at 30.
> 
> My question then: Is this alright for 24/7 use? Will there be anything that will utilise my CPU as much as Prime95 did when it nearly got cooked, bearing in mind that I use my computer for gaming, text-based work, and internet?


I had been using 1.45v (target) on offset for like 4~ months or so, and I'm pretty sure I did get degradation. Dialed it back to 4.8ghz now instead of 5ghz and less voltage.

That's with barely breaking 85c on p95 for 12 hours+ and almost never breaking 65c (keeping realtemp on for days at a time) even when gaming.

I definitely think I wouldn't push 1.35 to 1.4v on my next chip. I wasn't even giving it too much heat heck often times the CPU was running around ambient temps +2-3c during idle. Be careful is all I'm saying.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d0mini*
> 
> Wow, thank you for the replies! Based on my idiot brain, and what more intelligent people than I have said, I think I'm going to keep this OC, as mad as it may be.. I'll keep a close eye on temps, use realtemp's overheating protection to make sure it hibernates before getting to, say, 95 degrees, and basically keep using it as normal... I will tell you if it fails spectacularly, but I feel I may need to invest in better cooling.. Or perhaps delidding...
> 
> Another question. Is it possible to...glue the IHS back on for reselling after delidding..? Or is that impossible / a dick-move for the next innocent buyer?
> 
> And rest assured, I am completely aware that if I damage/blow up my cpu, my motherboard, my room, and everyone I hold dear that it is My fault, and not anyone else's.


If I were you, I'd delid it using the vice method. Those temps are just plain bad for 24/7. I would never run my chip 24/7 if during p95 it was hitting those temps, regardless of what I was getting during normal use. It's just way too high.


----------



## DF is BUSY

hey guys, question here

i was checking for my 3770k's stock voltage and it seems to be around 1.168 on 100% load, is this normal for all 3770k? how does 1.168 stock vid compare to other chip averages?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DF is BUSY*
> 
> hey guys, question here
> 
> i was checking for my 3770k's stock voltage and it seems to be around 1.168 on 100% load, is this normal for all 3770k? how does 1.168 stock vid compare to other chip averages?


sounds about right- i have a 3770k myself.
That said your VID - is that reading with full load or idle?
On idle I sit around 0.9-1v and with full load my vid goes to around 1.2v


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Yes you can re-glue it - however it is utterly pointless de-lidding then re-gluying.
> The point of delidding is to get rid of the SPACE created between the die and the IHS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> So effectively, you'll not want to re-glue it on brother!
> 
> As for "the next buyer" - if you were thinking of selling it in the future -> i presume the warranty would have been over by then.
> As the warranty is not valid after you delid - with that said, people have failed delidding have successfully RMA'ed with intel, by NOT lying to intel and saying: Yes I delidded, will you replace? And Intel have done.
> 
> If you were to sell your CPU in the future, you would definitely want to mention it was delidded. Or else that would be a false description.
> With that said, if you got a chip, like yours, deliided with an excellent OC - that's in other words a GOLDEN chip - probably more valuable AFTER you delid + have that STABLE OC @ 5ghz.
> People will be interested in buying your chip, for more money rather than LESS, after you delid - as you took the risk doing it - and once the risk is done, all you do is profit from lower temps.
> 
> Hopefully, that makes sense.


I'd hardly call a chip that runs 5GHz @ 1.46 "golden"


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> I'd hardly call a chip that runs 5GHz @ 1.46 "golden"


+1


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> I'd hardly call a chip that runs 5GHz @ 1.46 "golden"


Agreed, but quite good nevertheless dude.


----------



## neofury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> I'd hardly call a chip that runs 5GHz @ 1.46 "golden"


Well, if it hits 5ghz at under 1.5v it seems to be average.

Linked from the stable club:

Bigdale7 5006.2mhz 1.448v 12hrs 79-93-91-88 WATER - Corsair H100 3570k Z77 L221A962 8GB 1866mhz LINK Delidded
beniroc 5005.4mhz 1.458v 24hrs 73-80-80-78 WATER - Corsair H100 3770k HT Z77 3219B383 16GB 1600mhz LINK Delidded
Arkaridge 5001.1mhz 1.376v 13hrs 88-92-96-89 AIR - NZXT Havik 140 3570k Z77 L214C192 8GB 1600mhz LINK -
alex_tpc 5000.4mhz 1.312v 24hrs 80-89-89-83 WATER - Swiftech XT CPU / Custom 3770k HT P67 L215B620 16GB 1600mhz LINK -
PuffinMyLye 5000.3mhz 1.368v 16hrs 68-74-75-69 WATER - DT Sniper 3770k HT Z77 3230B370 8GB 1600mhz LINK -
justanoldman 5000.3mhz 1.416v 24hrs 73-77-74-73 WATER - Swiftech H220 3770k HT Z77 3232A610 16GB 2400mhz LINK Delidded
Solonowarion 5000.2mhz 1.528v 23hrs 71-77-75-71 WATER - EK Supreme 3570k Z77 16GB 1866mhz LINK Not Delidded
chronicfx 5000.1mhz 1.432v 12hrs 69-75-76-73 AIR - Noctua NH-D14 3570k Z77 3210C023 8GB 1600mhz LINK Delidded
lilchronic 5000.0mhz 1.368v 12hrs 59-63-62-59 WATER - Corsair H100

Seems a lot of people needed anywhere from 1.31(golden imo) to 1.53(mediocre for sure)

Just for fun though, here are the 4.9ghz entries:

captvizcenzo 4902.2mhz 1.416v 13hrs 67-77-74-72 WATER - DangerDen M6 3770k HT Z77 L152B567 8GB 2000mhz LINK Delidded
QatarMo 4901.6mhz 1.416v 13hrs 61-72-71-67 WATER - HK V3 Custom 3770k HT Z77 L220B294 8GB 2133mhz LINK -
McDown 4900.3mhz 1.400v 14hrs 67-76-77-79 WATER - EK Supreme HF Classifed 3770k HT Z77 L206B351 16GB 2133mhz LINK -
legends0 4900.2mhz 1.376v 18hrs 80-89-84-80 WATER - Corsair H100 3570k Z77 3205C109 16GB 1600mhz LINK -
joker927 4900.1mhz 1.440v 23hrs 74-76-73-72 WATER - Thermaltake Water 2.0 Pro

As you can see, plenty of people needed in the 1.4 to 1.44 range for 4.9ghz.

And here are a few extreme cases below...

sakerfalcon 4600.1mhz 1.400v 14hrs 83-90-91-84 AIR - Noctua NH-D14 (bad)
alex-tpc 5146.9mhz 1.456v 12hrs 79-88-91-80 WATER - Swiftech XT (golden)
punceh 4800.6mhz 1.232v 13hrs 72-74-76-70 AIR - Megahalem (Curious what he needs for 5ghz, that chip is nice)
theguz4l 4800.0mhz 1.272v 28hrs 86-92-89-84 WATER - Corsair H80 (Curious about 5ghz for this guy as well)

So as you can see, some people needed 1.4v to get 4.6ghz, others needed only 1.232 for 4.8ghz, and this guy needs 1.46 for 5ghz, it's maybe not golden, but if it hits 5ghz at under 1.5v (i.e. its capable of 5ghz without being derptastic on voltage) its definitely a good chip. Better than say rolling a dice on a retail one that could do 4.6ghz at 1.4v


----------



## DF is BUSY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DF is BUSY*
> 
> hey guys, question here
> 
> i was checking for my 3770k's stock voltage and it seems to be around 1.168 on 100% load, is this normal for all 3770k? how does 1.168 stock vid compare to other chip averages?
> 
> 
> 
> sounds about right- i have a 3770k myself.
> That said your VID - is that reading with full load or idle?
> On idle I sit around 0.9-1v and with full load my vid goes to around 1.2v
Click to expand...

everything left at stock, full load vid goes to 1.168 (cpu-z)

i idle anywhere from 1 - 1.1 or so


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neofury*
> 
> So as you can see, some people needed 1.4v to get 4.6ghz, others needed only 1.232 for 4.8ghz, and this guy needs 1.46 for 5ghz, it's maybe not golden, but if it hits 5ghz at under 1.5v (i.e. its capable of 5ghz without being derptastic on voltage) its definitely a good chip. Better than say rolling a dice on a retail one that could do 4.6ghz at 1.4v


+rep for mentioning that useful info and having my back








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DF is BUSY*
> 
> everything left at stock, full load vid goes to 1.168 (cpu-z)
> 
> i idle anywhere from 1 - 1.1 or so


Sounds fine to me then!
But question is why is it at stock







?


----------



## d0mini

Interesting.. With regards to gluing it back on - I meant so I could resell it with the IHS on as opposed to reselling it delidded, but you answered my question anyway, so thank you Totally Dubbed - if I ever do sell I will say it is delidded, if I ever do









I will give this some more thought... It would be.. Bad if I cooked this cpu just for a few mhz.

I look into the eyes of malmental and I feel small and afraid.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d0mini*
> 
> Interesting.. With regards to gluing it back on - I meant so I could resell it with the IHS on as opposed to reselling it delidded, but you answered my question anyway, so thank you Totally Dubbed - if I ever do sell I will say it is delidded, if I ever do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will give this some more thought... It would be.. Bad if I cooked this cpu just for a few mhz.
> 
> I look into the eyes of malmental and I feel small and afraid.


haha no worries!


----------



## DF is BUSY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *neofury*
> 
> So as you can see, some people needed 1.4v to get 4.6ghz, others needed only 1.232 for 4.8ghz, and this guy needs 1.46 for 5ghz, it's maybe not golden, but if it hits 5ghz at under 1.5v (i.e. its capable of 5ghz without being derptastic on voltage) its definitely a good chip. Better than say rolling a dice on a retail one that could do 4.6ghz at 1.4v
> 
> 
> 
> +rep for mentioning that useful info and having my back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DF is BUSY*
> 
> everything left at stock, full load vid goes to 1.168 (cpu-z)
> 
> i idle anywhere from 1 - 1.1 or so
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds fine to me then!
> But question is why is it at stock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?
Click to expand...

haha havent had much time to overclock yet, busy with classes









this thing still flies regardless, my god


----------



## alancsalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Yes you can re-glue it - however it is utterly pointless de-lidding then re-gluying.
> The point of delidding is to get rid of the SPACE created between the die and the IHS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> So effectively, you'll not want to re-glue it on brother!
> 
> As for "the next buyer" - if you were thinking of selling it in the future -> i presume the warranty would have been over by then.
> As the warranty is not valid after you delid - with that said, people have failed delidding have successfully RMA'ed with intel, by NOT lying to intel and saying: Yes I delidded, will you replace? And Intel have done.
> 
> If you were to sell your CPU in the future, you would definitely want to mention it was delidded. Or else that would be a false description.
> With that said, if you got a chip, like yours, deliided with an excellent OC - that's in other words a GOLDEN chip - probably more valuable AFTER you delid + have that STABLE OC @ 5ghz.
> People will be interested in buying your chip, for more money rather than LESS, after you delid - as you took the risk doing it - and once the risk is done, all you do is profit from lower temps.
> 
> Hopefully, that makes sense.


As Valgaur has repeatedly posted in the delid thread, your warranty is not void. He has posted his conversation with Intel a few times. As long as the writing on your IHS is intact they told him warranty would still be honored. There is no need for sneaky shenanigans. (as long as the damage was not done delidding...like no big razor gouges in the chip or crushed silicon)


----------



## lightsout

Hey guys my pc has been freezing on me. Will just randomly stop and I have to reset it.

My OC was stable for 12 hours of prime the other day. 4.6 @ 1.3v. I dropped the multi and it happened again. Upped the voltage two notches a minute ago we will see how it goes. Any ideas what it could be? Didn't happen when I ran stock for a few days. THis cpu and ram is new so I am getting the OC dialed in. Well I bought them off someone here.

Running manual voltage fwiw. Rig in my sig except running igpu for now. Temps are high 30's low 40's idle. SO don't think thats it.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

You might just need more vcore - that's it








Make sure ram timings are set as per instructed buy your manufacturer - don't OC that, for the time bieng


----------



## lightsout

My ram is OC'd I have the samsung green ram running it at 2133 10-10-10. 1.55v. You think I should put that to stock to see if I get any freezes?

For now since I already upped the vcore I will see if it happens again before I mess with ram. I don't want to change multiple variables.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I suggest only doing one thing at a time. So yes, put the ram to stock and do your CPU tests, once that's stable then move unto ram. Ram can easily have an effect on it, especially oced. That Samsung one, if I'm not mistaken is not really an overclockers choice for ram. More like an efficient and yet cheap one


----------



## Edkiefer

try and look to see when it froze and what caused it (app/exe) , was it in idle/sleep time .
Event viewer might give clues to time it happened as graphic driver could do it among other things .


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I suggest only doing one thing at a time. So yes, put the ram to stock and do your CPU tests, once that's stable then move unto ram. Ram can easily have an effect on it, especially oced. That Samsung one, if I'm not mistaken is not really an overclockers choice for ram. More like an efficient and yet cheap one


Actually this ram is great for OCing. THats why it was so popular. Stock voltage is 1.35v so it had a bunch of headroom. Pretty much all sets ran fine at 2133mhz. Stress testing was fine, just web browsing is where the freezes came from. I have already upped the vcore, so if I drop the ram now I will not know which it was if it freezes again. For now I will leave the ram OC'd and see if I get any freezes.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> try and look to see when it froze and what caused it (app/exe) , was it in idle/sleep time .
> Event viewer might give clues to time it happened as graphic driver could do it among other things .


Thanks I'll have a look.


----------



## UnderscoreHero

Freezes here, 4.2ghz with 1.25v. Boots into windows but freezes in bios. I don't get it.


----------



## UnderscoreHero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UnderscoreHero*
> 
> 
> 
> Freezes here, 4.2ghz with 1.25v. Boots into windows but freezes in bios. I don't get it.


ok, did some tweaking and decided to try offset voltage.

Right now stress testing a 4.4ghz clock with 1.320v (+0.015v offset)

Goes into the BIOS no prob. Locks up at 4.5ghz, can't even get into bios or windows. I think my card is a lil power hungry like stated above.


----------



## Garzhad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UnderscoreHero*
> 
> ok, did some tweaking and decided to try offset voltage.
> 
> Right now stress testing a 4.4ghz clock with 1.320v (+0.015v offset)
> 
> Goes into the BIOS no prob. Locks up at 4.5ghz, can't even get into bios or windows. I think my card is a lil power hungry like stated above.


Never messed with the offset stuff much, seemed like a bigger hassle to setup right for no gain save a couple watts here and there. From the sound of it your chips another practically bottom of the barrel one like mine lol, mine needs that much for 4.3ghz and wont go any higher. Power hungry chips when combined with the heat-induced instability really hurt the OC, and intels crappy paste job under the IHS doesnt help things at all.
Intel, Y U NO SOLDER?!?! Cheap bastards.
Oh, btw, whats your LLC set to? I've had to set my to Ultra to get Anywhere, even at Medium vdroop was so bad it'd instantly crash doing IBT


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UnderscoreHero*
> 
> ok, did some tweaking and decided to try offset voltage.
> 
> Right now stress testing a 4.4ghz clock with 1.320v (+0.015v offset)
> 
> Goes into the BIOS no prob. Locks up at 4.5ghz, can't even get into bios or windows. I think my card is a lil power hungry like stated above.


Something doesn't sound right.
Yeah try dropping your OC - you must have possibly one of the worst chips I've ever seen, if that's really the case.

You sure temps are fine yeah? I mean the sitting of your cooler is done properly?


----------



## UnderscoreHero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Something doesn't sound right.
> Yeah try dropping your OC - you must have possibly one of the worst chips I've ever seen, if that's really the case.
> 
> You sure temps are fine yeah? I mean the sitting of your cooler is done properly?


Going to swap coolers soon, but I'm pretty sure I did it correctly the first time.

H100i on the way.


----------



## UnderscoreHero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Garzhad*
> 
> Never messed with the offset stuff much, seemed like a bigger hassle to setup right for no gain save a couple watts here and there. From the sound of it your chips another practically bottom of the barrel one like mine lol, mine needs that much for 4.3ghz and wont go any higher. Power hungry chips when combined with the heat-induced instability really hurt the OC, and intels crappy paste job under the IHS doesnt help things at all.
> Intel, Y U NO SOLDER?!?! Cheap bastards.
> Oh, btw, whats your LLC set to? I've had to set my to Ultra to get Anywhere, even at Medium vdroop was so bad it'd instantly crash doing IBT


I have llc set to high, pll set to 1.7 I think.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UnderscoreHero*
> 
> I have llc set to high, pll set to 1.7 I think.


leave pll it auto/1.8
put LLC to ultra unless your chip isn't that hungry


----------



## DF is BUSY

hey guys, is there a way for me to get into bios by just restarting the computer and not having to fully shut it down each time? when I restart, my computer skips the bios/post screen and goes straight to the windows 7 splash so I have to fully shutdown and power on to get to bios

inefficient for my over clocking tests


----------



## lightsout

Have you looked in the boot options of your mobo? There is a wait time (I think its some sort of check remember what its called.) I set mine to like 5 seconds. And make sure the splash screen is not disabled.


----------



## gdubc

So I have to do a little more investigating, but for some reason I have been blue screening on my offset oc. The weird thing is my offset gives more vcore under load than I actually needed for 24hrs p95 stable with manual.

What makes me post here is that it seems to be triggered by powering on my pioneer receiver. Not immediately from the power on but mores like when it gets the hdmi signal bump.

I am gonna troublesome some more with some things like separating the two from the power conditioner they are both plugged into, but I don't think that it will make a difference as it really seems to be related to that hdmi bump. Just thought I would post here and maybe get some of you guys thinking.


----------



## DF is BUSY

hmmmm

I'm getting bsod with error code 0x50 which relates to ram timings/frequencies? but I have them at stock though.....

edit
I double checked and had my timings messed up. false alarm

edit
so it happened again, bsod 0x50... what the?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DF is BUSY*
> 
> hey guys, is there a way for me to get into bios by just restarting the computer and not having to fully shut it down each time? when I restart, my computer skips the bios/post screen and goes straight to the windows 7 splash so I have to fully shutdown and power on to get to bios
> 
> inefficient for my over clocking tests


Spam DEL like there's no tomorrow. Nothing else lol.
Also you can change the post screen time via the BIOS from 1sec to 10sec etc.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> So I have to do a little more investigating, but for some reason I have been blue screening on my offset oc. The weird thing is my offset gives more vcore under load than I actually needed for 24hrs p95 stable with manual.
> 
> What makes me post here is that it seems to be triggered by powering on my pioneer receiver. Not immediately from the power on but mores like when it gets the hdmi signal bump.
> 
> I am gonna troublesome some more with some things like separating the two from the power conditioner they are both plugged into, but I don't think that it will make a difference as it really seems to be related to that hdmi bump. Just thought I would post here and maybe get some of you guys thinking.


Doesn't make logical sense to me, in all honesty - unless the receiver is feeding off the PCs power draw or something


----------



## gdubc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Doesn't make logical sense to me, in all honesty - unless the receiver is feeding off the PCs power draw or something


Me either. I tried plugging the pc into a different spot/circuit of the conditioner but that didn't help. Its weird cuz the pc is at idle when it blue screens but if I run p95 my offset vcore goes to 1.314, so there should be plenty of voltage there. I am at work forever so who knows if I will be able to even play around with it anytime soon. I want to see if it does it with stock settings as well.


----------



## neofury

I just wanted to say this because I've seen many people mentioning OC stability issues recently, some are OC expert, others are new to overclocking like I once was.

Two things to help your OC find stability that has been mentioned time and time again, but I'll say it again in case, if it helps one person then it was worth it.

1) Find your exact ram timings, do not use XMP, manually set all your timings and frequency to their specific settings.
2) Set your LLC to Ultra, not medium, not high, but Ultra.

Then as soon as you've done that, go back to the guide and double check your settings.

In my experience, not having LLC set to ultra when trying to gain stability and find your proper voltage is like shooting yourself in the foot.

Not having the correct ram timings is just asking for trouble as well.

If you follow those key things and follow the other guide instructions to a tee, you should be able to find stable voltage for your frequency pretty quickly.

Then once you've found what voltage you need, you can save that profile as your "12hourprimestable" in the bios, and from there you can try tweaking things, changing settings, etc.

The guide is designed so that beginners can OC their ivy, that isn't to say you can't change to High LLC later, all I'm saying is find your target voltage before playing around with other things. It not only makes it easier for you to OC but it makes it easier for the OP and others in this thread to debug your issues.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> So I have to do a little more investigating, but for some reason I have been blue screening on my offset oc. The weird thing is my offset gives more vcore under load than I actually needed for 24hrs p95 stable with manual.
> 
> What makes me post here is that it seems to be triggered by powering on my pioneer receiver. Not immediately from the power on but mores like when it gets the hdmi signal bump.
> 
> I am gonna troublesome some more with some things like separating the two from the power conditioner they are both plugged into, but I don't think that it will make a difference as it really seems to be related to that hdmi bump. Just thought I would post here and maybe get some of you guys thinking.


When you found your VID # and did the math, you should have seen two numbers fluctuating, one that was more common than the other. I'm assuming you used that to make your calculation. Try using the VID # you saw less frequently to make that calculation. I've had issues like this with offset as well, and it just required some slight tweaks. Most of the time it did give me a tad higher voltage but it was stable.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Very much agreed neo!


----------



## gdubc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neofury*
> 
> When you found your VID # and did the math, you should have seen two numbers fluctuating, one that was more common than the other. I'm assuming you used that to make your calculation. Try using the VID # you saw less frequently to make that calculation. I've had issues like this with offset as well, and it just required some slight tweaks. Most of the time it did give me a tad higher voltage but it was stable.


To get my offset stable I had tried a couple different settings and it does go slightly higher on offset than it did for manual in order to get 24hrs prime stable, but it doesn't bluescreen on load, bluescreen only happens about 5 seconds after I power on my receiver. I thought I was totally stable but I hadn't been leaving my pc on all the time. Leaving it on made me see the issue that seems to be related to the hdmi signal between the receiver and the pc.


----------



## DF is BUSY

i noticed in the guide that it says to leave C1E and EIST on, is that correct? i always thought those should be off in regard to overclocking

1.250 manual vcore in the bios with LLC @ ultra high and 1.8 PLL

during p95, cpuz says vcore is 1.264 though. no big deal? something I should double check?


----------



## UnderscoreHero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> leave pll it auto/1.8
> put LLC to ultra unless your chip isn't that hungry


thx, I'll try that tonight


----------



## mr1hm

hi guys,

i had a question regarding which voltages are significant factors as far as RAM stability goes?

so far, I've been noticing that raising VCCSA/VCCIO voltages can sometimes help in stabilizing high RAM overclocks but, it seems to be really hit or miss where it'll help at once instance but, in another instance, it'll do absolutely nothing but raise temperatures of the CPU.

I'm looking for a 2400MHz stable 24/7 overclock on my Samsung RAM modules but, it seems like it's rather a difficult task. During the first few months of having the motherboard, it held 2400MHz without problems but, at one point my PC had a hard time cold booting; I dropped the overclock to 2133MHz and haven't had problems since but, would like to kick it back up.

if there are any suggestions on which voltages to mess around with, I'd highly appreciate it.


----------



## DF is BUSY

i just got hit with a bsod during prime95

error code 0xFC

what is xFC bsod code? anyone?


----------



## Loktar Ogar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr1hm*
> 
> hi guys,
> 
> i had a question regarding which voltages are significant factors as far as RAM stability goes?
> 
> so far, I've been noticing that raising VCCSA/VCCIO voltages can sometimes help in stabilizing high RAM overclocks but, it seems to be really hit or miss where it'll help at once instance but, in another instance, it'll do absolutely nothing but raise temperatures of the CPU.
> 
> I'm looking for a 2400MHz stable 24/7 overclock on my Samsung RAM modules but, it seems like it's rather a difficult task. During the first few months of having the motherboard, it held 2400MHz without problems but, at one point my PC had a hard time cold booting; I dropped the overclock to 2133MHz and haven't had problems since but, would like to kick it back up.
> 
> if there are any suggestions on which voltages to mess around with, I'd highly appreciate it.


I use 1.035V on VCCSA to get a stable system OC on my 2400 ram modules. Yours maybe different but this maybe a starting point.


----------



## DF is BUSY

how safe of an overshoot for LLC is okay?

I set 1.290 bios vcore

ultra high llc, load vcore (cpuz) is 1.304-1.312

high llc, load vcore (cpuz) is 1.26-1.27

should I set high LLC and bump vcore in bios to avoid ultra high overshooting my vcore? or the slight overshoot isnt a problem?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DF is BUSY*
> 
> how safe of an overshoot for LLC is okay?
> 
> I set 1.290 bios vcore
> 
> ultra high llc, load vcore (cpuz) is 1.304-1.312
> 
> high llc, load vcore (cpuz) is 1.26-1.27
> 
> should I set high LLC and bump vcore in bios to avoid ultra high overshooting my vcore? or the slight overshoot isnt a problem?


overshoot isn't always a problem - I overshoot, because if I go to high - my vcore will go to 1.25v when I have set it to 1.27v.

In your case, both seem fine to me - maybe wait to see others input.

I have a question for any other user:
If prime crashes a lot - what would you do?
Not the workers stopping. Just prime crashing.

A person commented on my youtube video asking what they should do.
Apparently he has required prime several times to no avail.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DF is BUSY*
> 
> how safe of an overshoot for LLC is okay?
> 
> I set 1.290 bios vcore
> 
> ultra high llc, load vcore (cpuz) is 1.304-1.312
> 
> high llc, load vcore (cpuz) is 1.26-1.27
> 
> should I set high LLC and bump vcore in bios to avoid ultra high overshooting my vcore? or the slight overshoot isnt a problem?


I would go with Ultra High LLC and the lowest possible stable vcore.


----------



## DF is BUSY

finally got my 4.5 stable with 1.320 vcore and 1.7 pll (set in bios)

temps max at 85 and down at most (during IBT)

i think i might see if i can reach 4.6 or 4.7 without breaking 1.350 vcore


----------



## megawatz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DF is BUSY*
> 
> finally got my 4.5 stable with 1.320 vcore and 1.7 pll (set in bios)
> 
> temps max at 85 and down at most (during IBT)
> 
> i think i might see if i can reach 4.6 or 4.7 without breaking 1.350 vcore


Mine on air is running 4.5 @ 1.33 and 1.8pll.

Sent from my "Mini Tablet Lookin Thing" from random place in the US


----------



## DF is BUSY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *megawatz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DF is BUSY*
> 
> finally got my 4.5 stable with 1.320 vcore and 1.7 pll (set in bios)
> 
> temps max at 85 and down at most (during IBT)
> 
> i think i might see if i can reach 4.6 or 4.7 without breaking 1.350 vcore
> 
> 
> 
> Mine on air is running 4.5 @ 1.33 and 1.8pll.
> 
> Sent from my "Mini Tablet Lookin Thing" from random place in the US
Click to expand...

nice! getting stable on that 4.5 hump was bit of work but rewarding eh?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Both of yours are horrible silicone lottery lol.
The jump after 4.5ghz can be really high by the way.
I had trouble booting at 1.45v with a 4.8ghz oc, whilst 1.27v was rock solid and stable at 4.5ghz


----------



## neofury

I had to dial back my 1.45v 5ghz to 4.8ghz and less voltage because after several months I was experience degradation









But now it's actually been running great so whatever. I just hope it doesn't happen again. In a few months if it happens again I'm just going to dial back to stock


----------



## Totally Dubbed

How did you measure or notice any degradation?


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neofury*
> 
> I had to dial back my 1.45v 5ghz to 4.8ghz and less voltage because after several months I was experience degradation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But now it's actually been running great so whatever. I just hope it doesn't happen again. In a few months if it happens again I'm just going to dial back to stock


If you're mostly gaming just set it to 4.5 at the lowest stable vcore. It's really all you need for gaming.


----------



## gdubc

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> So I have to do a little more investigating, but for some reason I have been blue screening on my offset oc. The weird thing is my offset gives more vcore under load than I actually needed for 24hrs p95 stable with manual.
> 
> What makes me post here is that it seems to be triggered by powering on my pioneer receiver. Not immediately from the power on but mores like when it gets the hdmi signal bump.
> 
> I am gonna troublesome some more with some things like separating the two from the power conditioner they are both plugged into, but I don't think that it will make a difference as it really seems to be related to that hdmi bump. Just thought I would post here and maybe get some of you guys thinking.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> Me either. I tried plugging the pc into a different spot/circuit of the conditioner but that didn't help. Its weird cuz the pc is at idle when it blue screens but if I run p95 my offset vcore goes to 1.314, so there should be plenty of voltage there. I am at work forever so who knows if I will be able to even play around with it anytime soon. I want to see if it does it with stock settings as well.






So I am suspecting either the power conditioner or dirty wall power at this point. It still blue screens at stock settings with kernel power.

I tried plugging into a different outlet of the conditioner but that didn't change anything. The conditioner is supposed to give a clean study signal so I am not sure what is happening, especially since none of the other 8 devices connected to the conditioner have any bad symptoms. I guess I am at least happy it was not the overclock causing the issue, & that my original offset was okay. I didn't like running it higher than I knew it needed!

When I figure out the problem I will post what it was, but I won't clutter the thread anymore since it seems its not o.c. related.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> 
> So I am suspecting either the power conditioner or dirty wall power at this point. It still blue screens at stock settings with kernel power.
> 
> I tried plugging into a different outlet of the conditioner but that didn't change anything. The conditioner is supposed to give a clean study signal so I am not sure what is happening, especially since none of the other 8 devices connected to the conditioner have any bad symptoms. I guess I am at least happy it was not the overclock causing the issue, & that my original offset was okay. I didn't like running it higher than I knew it needed!
> 
> When I figure out the problem I will post what it was, but I won't clutter the thread anymore since it seems its not o.c. related.


we established it isn't faulty ram, right? Or any other part in your pc? Ie. Psu


----------



## gdubc

Yeah. I can pretty much trigger it. I left the receiver on and turned the tv off earlier. Got home and turned on the tv and once the hdmi signal bump happened the pc crashed.

Otherwise it runs like a champ. Thought I could get by leaving the receiver on but that doesn't work either. About all I have left I can try is a different hdmi cable. After that I guess I just shutdown after each use. Or maybe see if it happens in sleep mode, which I don't currently use.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Receiver off, you primed it for 24hrs (or even fold) to see if it lasts? I'm speaking, on stock.


----------



## gdubc

I ran prime on stock initially for 24 hrs. before the oc then for 24hrs with oc but no prime on stock this last time. I just switched to stock to see if it would blue screen and it did. I left it overnight then turn stuff on to check it in the morning and it crashes it. That's the only crash is after turning other stuff on.

I think I'm going to try hooking it up to a separate monitor and not use the HDMI and then see if it ever happens then; still leaving it plugged into the power conditioner.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> I ran prime on stock initially for 24 hrs. before the oc then for 24hrs with oc but no prime on stock this last time. I just switched to stock to see if it would blue screen and it did. I left it overnight then turn stuff on to check it in the morning and it crashes it. That's the only crash is after turning other stuff on.
> 
> I think I'm going to try hooking it up to a separate monitor and not use the HDMI and then see if it ever happens then; still leaving it plugged into the power conditioner.


if you crash whilst on stock - then that would suggest something hardware related is faulty.
-PSU
-RAM
-Motherboard

I highly suggest trying to run stock, with your receiver off for a little while, stress test/fold and see what happens.


----------



## gdubc

Will do.


----------



## DF is BUSY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neofury*
> 
> I had to dial back my 1.45v 5ghz to 4.8ghz and less voltage because after several months I was experience degradation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But now it's actually been running great so whatever. I just hope it doesn't happen again. In a few months if it happens again I'm just going to dial back to stock


i am also curious, how did you note the degradation?


----------



## THEStorm

Big thanks to totally dubbed and swag, made overclocking my 3770k easy! And swag I love how clean and simple your rig looks!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THEStorm*
> 
> Big thanks to totally dubbed and swag, made overclocking my 3770k easy! And swag I love how clean and simple your rig looks!


glad we could help


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> if you crash whilst on stock - then that would suggest something hardware related is faulty.
> -PSU
> -RAM
> -Motherboard
> 
> I highly suggest trying to run stock, with your receiver off for a little while, stress test/fold and see what happens.


Yes, but if I am following his issue . If the TV receiver is at all affecting his system (turning it on or off ) to me it sounds like the line voltage is being affected to his system .
First I would run overnight tests with the TV receiver off , unpluged and see if system works ok . could be something in the wiring that the TV reciever switch is affecting the voltage, bring it down to much for system PSU to handle . Only fix would be a UPS battery backup type unit .


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> Yes, but if I am following his issue . If the TV receiver is at all affecting his system (turning it on or off ) to me it sounds like the line voltage is being affected to his system .
> First I would run overnight tests with the TV receiver off , unpluged and see if system works ok . could be something in the wiring that the TV reciever switch is affecting the voltage, bring it down to much for system PSU to handle . Only fix would be a UPS battery backup type unit .


indeed.
But to establish it is nothing else. It is worth doing a test on stock and seeing if everything is in check.
If it is - then you can easily pin it down to PSU/receiver/power related


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> indeed.
> But to establish it is nothing else. It is worth doing a test on stock and seeing if everything is in check.
> If it is - then you can easily pin it down to PSU/receiver/power related


Sure, I totally agree there


----------



## neofury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> How did you measure or notice any degradation?


The fact that suddenly I was getting crashes, odd issues with hardware/software (example, bluetooth wouldn't remain stable), was getting whea errors and while I could pass burn test, I couldn't keep my system stable beyond 24hrs where before, I could run it 24/7.

I tried adding voltage to no avail. Then when I dialed it back it worked perfectly again.

Regarding the guy having crashes even on stock due to the HDMI, is it possible his crashes are related to driver issues and not anything to do with OC, settings in the bios, etc?

From what I gather, it could either be PSU or his actual electricity? Could be his PC isn't getting the required amount constantly, possible dips. But if it's only happening with the HDMI when he turns on his system, one would have to imagine it's related to the power draw and is probably related to PSU or some sort of power issue. Someone else mentioned getting a UPS, I agree with trying that out. However could it not be also that the drivers are causing a crash when HDMI is being used?

I missed a bit of the story, what error codes were they?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

That could be a sign but also could simply be your stability test needing a bit more tweaking. Stability testing is great and usually ensures 98% stability, however some people, myself included have found that to get it utterly perfect, especially under heavy load and intensive applications like folding, you'll find that you need to tweak your pc that extra little bit


----------



## gdubc

Thanks to anyone trying to help with this situation! I seem to have a gremlin that runs from my vehicle to my pc. My car is having weird intermittent charging issues also. (I think I have that tracked down to the pcm itself, as that's where the manufacturer decided to put the voltage regulator...doh!)

But more on topic, I am currently running prime, stock, without hdmi connected.

Everything is plugged into an *apc h15* power conditioner/surge protector.
The apc is designed to give steady voltage regardless of wall power conditions. The only physical connection between the pc and the receiver was hdmi.

The driver issue is interesting as I didn't seem to have this problem initially and it does seem hdmi related as it never happens right at power up, it happens after the 2-3 second delay of the hdmi talking to each other.

I did change to a 'better' hdmi cable a while back also. It could maybe be a small short in that cable somewhere. I will be trying another monitor and not using hdmi off of the gpu to troubleshoot some more after the prime run. I think I will try connecting if the hdmi of the mobo itself and see if it still happens as well.

Now I just have to wait 11 more hours for this prime run to finish!

Edit: I forgot to mention for neofury that it is kernel power error at time of blue screen, but more voltage made no difference and it even blue screened at stock.


----------



## neofury

Do you have the exact error code? I think drivers could be possible. I have an APC too and while it does regulate the power, if your wall dips for an extended period of time it won't be able to regulate it.

That having been said, I do get dips and I have no issues, but your case might be different. Unless you have an actual battery APC (Uninterrupted Power Supply Backup) I do believe there's a chance it could dip and cause issues.

That having been said, it could very well be your PSU having issues dishing the power out. I do feel driver is a possibility though. Try reinstalling drivers for anything HDMI related. So if you're using a video card, try reinstalling the drivers. If it's your mobo HDMI, try reinstalling.

Recently I updated my GTX 680 drivers and suddenly Sc2 of all games started crashing. I decided to downgrade back to the previous version and all is well now.

EDIT: Just checked your build, we seem to have similar setups. Last generation NVIDIA going to a TV. Well for me it goes from PC GTX 680 --> Surround Sound (Pioneer) --> TV.

Is this also what you're doing? And when you power up your surround it blue screens???


----------



## gdubc

Yeah that's how I have mine. The apc never shows any fluctuations either. It has before and there is an audible click when it does but that has never happened with the blue screen. I can get the exact codes after the prime run. It also blue screened when I had left the receiver on but turned the tv off. Not when I turned it off, but when I got home from work and turned on tv to check it, after a couple seconds of tv being turned on it blue screened. Definitely seems hdmi related. Hdmi is such a finicky b.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> Thanks to anyone trying to help with this situation! I seem to have a gremlin that runs from my vehicle to my pc. My car is having weird intermittent charging issues also. (I think I have that tracked down to the pcm itself, as that's where the manufacturer decided to put the voltage regulator...doh!)
> 
> But more on topic, I am currently running prime, stock, without hdmi connected.
> 
> Everything is plugged into an *apc h15* power conditioner/surge protector.
> The apc is designed to give steady voltage regardless of wall power conditions. The only physical connection between the pc and the receiver was hdmi.
> 
> The driver issue is interesting as I didn't seem to have this problem initially and it does seem hdmi related as it never happens right at power up, it happens after the 2-3 second delay of the hdmi talking to each other.
> 
> I did change to a 'better' hdmi cable a while back also. It could maybe be a small short in that cable somewhere. I will be trying another monitor and not using hdmi off of the gpu to troubleshoot some more after the prime run. I think I will try connecting if the hdmi of the mobo itself and see if it still happens as well.
> 
> Now I just have to wait 11 more hours for this prime run to finish!
> 
> Edit: I forgot to mention for neofury that it is kernel power error at time of blue screen, but more voltage made no difference and it even blue screened at stock.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neofury*
> 
> Do you have the exact error code? I think drivers could be possible. I have an APC too and while it does regulate the power, if your wall dips for an extended period of time it won't be able to regulate it.
> 
> That having been said, I do get dips and I have no issues, but your case might be different. Unless you have an actual battery APC (Uninterrupted Power Supply Backup) I do believe there's a chance it could dip and cause issues.
> 
> That having been said, it could very well be your PSU having issues dishing the power out. I do feel driver is a possibility though. Try reinstalling drivers for anything HDMI related. So if you're using a video card, try reinstalling the drivers. If it's your mobo HDMI, try reinstalling.
> 
> Recently I updated my GTX 680 drivers and suddenly Sc2 of all games started crashing. I decided to downgrade back to the previous version and all is well now.
> 
> EDIT: Just checked your build, we seem to have similar setups. Last generation NVIDIA going to a TV. Well for me it goes from PC GTX 680 --> Surround Sound (Pioneer) --> TV.
> 
> Is this also what you're doing? And when you power up your surround it blue screens???


That was my point:
Get rid of everything and use it as it should be used.
No APC, no receiver, no HDMI, no nothing.

Please have a straight cable from your wall socket to your PC - and nothing else.
A monitor + keyboard + mouse - as simple as it gets.

Then do your STOCK tests.
"kernel power" can be anything, as stated before - from PSU, motherboard, or RAM.
I HIGHLY suggest making your life easier and eliminating any EXTERNAL FACTORS to your tests.


----------



## neofury

I agree definitely. Removing as many factors as possible makes it better once it comes to do process of elimination.

Say for example it suddenly works perfectly, you know something you removed was causing it. But if it still has issues, you then narrowed it down to just a few things.


----------



## gdubc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> That was my point:
> Get rid of everything and use it as it should be used.
> No APC, no receiver, no HDMI, no nothing.
> 
> *Please have a straight cable from your wall socket to your PC - and nothing else.
> A monitor + keyboard + mouse - as simple as it gets.*
> 
> Then do your STOCK tests.
> "kernel power" can be anything, as stated before - from PSU, motherboard, or RAM.
> I HIGHLY suggest making your life easier and eliminating any EXTERNAL FACTORS to your tests.


That's what I figured, that's how I have it


----------



## UnderscoreHero

Just got my H100i installed.

Using a push/pull with 2 more SP120's, no PWM though so they run at 2000rpm, but it's not too loud.

Prime test at 4.4ghz and 1.344v: 70C max.
Aida64 test at same: 55C max.

High idle temp at 34C, lowest idle temp at 19C.

I really like Corsair Link, and the custome LED color on the cpu block, nice touch.


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UnderscoreHero*
> 
> Just got my H100i installed.
> 
> Using a push/pull with 2 more SP120's, no PWM though so they run at 2000rpm, but it's not too loud.
> 
> Prime test at 4.4ghz and 1.344v: 70C max.
> Aida64 test at same: 55C max.
> 
> High idle temp at 34C, lowest idle temp at 19C.
> 
> I really like Corsair Link, and the custome LED color on the cpu block, nice touch.


So what did you gain ?
What was it before with 212evo ?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

That voltage though lol


----------



## UnderscoreHero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> So what did you gain ?
> What was it before with 212evo ?


78C max on Aida64
92C max on prime
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> That voltage though lol


She power hungry.


----------



## Edkiefer

Wow, that is a lot most times I see around 8-10c in the 4.5ghz range going to H100i from others/reviewers .
your voltage is on high side so thats probably one reason .


----------



## UnderscoreHero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> Wow, that is a lot most times I see around 8-10c in the 4.5ghz range going to H100i from others/reviewers .


yah, I was shocked, but not dissapointed.


----------



## lightsout

I got a new cooler last night and have been very pleased. Running 4.5 on a delidded 3570k. Cooler is an H80 with the stock fans intaking into the case.

Prime temps with 4.5 @ 1.31v max is 63c. And some of the cores don't break 60c. About to see what more I can get out of this chip.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I got a new cooler last night and have been very pleased. Running 4.5 on a delidded 3570k. Cooler is an H80 with the stock fans intaking into the case.
> 
> Prime temps with 4.5 @ 1.31v max is 63c. And some of the cores don't break 60c. About to see what more I can get out of this chip.


looks good..


----------



## Garzhad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I got a new cooler last night and have been very pleased. Running 4.5 on a delidded 3570k. Cooler is an H80 with the stock fans intaking into the case.
> 
> Prime temps with 4.5 @ 1.31v max is 63c. And some of the cores don't break 60c. About to see what more I can get out of this chip.


Sounds good. Thinking if I ever want to hit 4.5 ill have to delid myself and get some more/better TIM. Just havent felt like devoting the time to it. And im still kinda leery about it, would prefer to have a back-up chip just in case but im not shelling full price out for another 3570k, lol. Dosnt look like they'll be on sale any time soon either.

Anyways decided ill probably get 3 of the bitfenix specter pro 200mm fans for top exhaust/front intake and a slew of rosewill hyperboreas for side intake/rear exhaust, might even replace the tc14pe's fans with them, since they have better flow and roughly twice(2.76mmH20) the static pressure they might actually help cool the cpu better. Have considered the B-Gears B-Blaster fans too, since they boast nearly thrice the static pressure of the stock fans at 3.5mmH20, but they are currently out of stock at my preferred retailer.
The PWM Spectre Pro 140's are nice too with pressure matching the rosewills and an extra 30CFM to boot, but they are also OOS at both retailers i usually use.
Which sucks, had intended on getting the two fans i narrowed things down to from Amazon since they do refunds no questions asked, could test them all, see what was best and send the other stuff back.


----------



## lightsout

I agree. I would not have done it myself I picked up mine used so the previous owner did it. Priming my chip now 4.7 @ 1.36v. Not the greatest voltage but temps are right at 70 so I'm going to roll with it.


----------



## gdubc

Update:
24hrs prime stable at stock.
24hrs prime stable at offset.

12 of 24hrs passed without issue so far at stock with pc drawing power through conditioner but no hdmi.

Seems to be as I suspected and hdmi related. Whether it is a cable or driver or my graphics card or even maybe a bad cap on the mobo somewhere remains to be discovered....


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Update all drivers. Install blue screen view to also to check out the bsod codes


----------



## DF is BUSY

had this answered by Dubbed before, but still looking/wanted other members input on this

*what is generally better/safer?*

*-have a ultra LLC with a lower bios vcore*

*-have a high LLC and a higher bios vcore?*

i didnt feel "right" having set 1.38 in the bios but having the ULTRA LLC overshoot my vcore to like 1.4 (during a p95 blend test)

but setting a HIGH LLC kind of reduced it too low at times, fluctuates 1.368-1.372 (during a 95 blend test)


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DF is BUSY*
> 
> had this answered by Dubbed before, but still looking/wanted other members input on this
> 
> *what is generally better/safer?*
> *-have a ultra LLC with a lower bios vcore*
> *-have a high LLC and a higher bios vcore?*
> 
> i didnt feel "right" having set 1.38 in the bios but having the ULTRA LLC overshoot my vcore to like 1.4 (during a p95 blend test)
> but setting a HIGH LLC kind of reduced it too low at times, fluctuates 1.368-1.372 (during a 95 blend test)


For me either is fine I just account for it. I would probably prefer it to be lower than what the bios says. I know that when I set the vcore in the bios and adjust accordingly. My board is similar people recomend ultra LLC but it shoots the vcore too high above what I set it for.


----------



## DF is BUSY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DF is BUSY*
> 
> had this answered by Dubbed before, but still looking/wanted other members input on this
> 
> *what is generally better/safer?*
> *-have a ultra LLC with a lower bios vcore*
> *-have a high LLC and a higher bios vcore?*
> 
> i didnt feel "right" having set 1.38 in the bios but having the ULTRA LLC overshoot my vcore to like 1.4 (during a p95 blend test)
> but setting a HIGH LLC kind of reduced it too low at times, fluctuates 1.368-1.372 (during a 95 blend test)
> 
> 
> 
> For me either is fine I just account for it. I would probably prefer it to be lower than what the bios says. I know that when I set the vcore in the bios and adjust accordingly. My board is similar people recomend ultra LLC but it shoots the vcore too high above what I set it for.
Click to expand...

hah, yeah. seems these asus boards love overshooting that ultra llc vcore.

although swag and a lot of people recommend ultra, i think i'll stick to high personally

thanks for reply too


----------



## Garzhad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DF is BUSY*
> 
> had this answered by Dubbed before, but still looking/wanted other members input on this
> 
> *what is generally better/safer?*
> *-have a ultra LLC with a lower bios vcore*
> *-have a high LLC and a higher bios vcore?*
> 
> i didnt feel "right" having set 1.38 in the bios but having the ULTRA LLC overshoot my vcore to like 1.4 (during a p95 blend test)
> but setting a HIGH LLC kind of reduced it too low at times, fluctuates 1.368-1.372 (during a 95 blend test)


Dunno about your board but on mine even at high under load the vcore drops by a large amount and locks the system up during P95. With Ultra I don't get that; it always stays at least to what i set the vcore to exactly in the bios though under heavy load it might go up between 0.01-0.02v over what i set it to, but remains stable unlike high where it'll often drop 0.03-0.04v and cause a BSOD.


----------



## Mummel

Guys, I dont know what's going on with my PC. I cant seem to get it stable. I overclocked it about 8 months ago and had it at 4.6ghz with 1.35v with temps at about 79C at load. I followed the guide word for word and it worked fine. It was holding nicely, but for some reason, for the last 3-4 weeks, its become unstable. I dont know *** is going on and as I use my PC as a HTPC, I keep missing recordings of vital TV content when the system fails. Im so frustrated.

I checked my crash reports and I cant remember the codes, but it eluded to a driver problem. I updated all my drivers and BIOS, but now the most I can get is 4.2ghz at 1.35v with 79C at max (and even this fails in Prime 95, doesnt reboot, just fails). I dont know what's going on. Anything you guys can help out with? Thanks all.









UPDATE:
-so I ran a quick small FFTs test for 10 min (short test I know, but Im doing things in real time), and it appears to be stable at 4.1ghz at 1.28v, max temps at 77C.
-I just ran a large FFTs test and it failed after 5min (temps around 70C)
-I just finished a blend test and it failed after 15min with temps ~69C.

Guys, 1.28v at 4.1ghz is a joke. Any idea *** is going on?

UPDATE:
-so I switched gears and tried this guys settings (basically setting everything to full auto)
-on auto voltage, it sets the vcore at 1.88v at 4.1ghz, with temps topping out at 68C, but it fails after 6min.



UPDATE:
-I randomly tried 1.28v at 3.7ghz, and Prime failed after 1min. Im completely stumped........

UPDATE:
-I even tried 1.35v at 3.7ghz. It failed after 1min. Something is seriously wrong. Please let me know if you guys can help out. I really appreciate it.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Sounds like ram to me mate. Run memtest on it
As for your multiplier being locked re flash the bios


----------



## Edkiefer

Yes, if small FFT passes and blend and large fail . I would check ram one by one .

Also was that a typo auto=1.88v @4.1?? , if so I would also reflash bios .

Edit: while that guy in vid has many options set to auto like LLC, his vcore was set to 1.280 or something ,was not auto .
I don't think auto would work past 4.2 or so (you'll need to add offset or run higher manual voltage) .


----------



## Mummel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Sounds like ram to me mate. Run memtest on it
> As for your multiplier being locked re flash the bios


Ok thanks. This is a good idea. I was up till 3am last night trying to fix the problem but eventually had to call it quits. I left the machine unstable. I flashed the BIOS yesterday with the latest BIOS so it's not that. I fixed the locked multiplier issue I had a while back with another flash so that's no longer an issue. If it's the RAM, its still under warranty and I can have it replaced. But what would could the RAM to suddenly start randomly failing? Is it possible for corrupt drivers to cause RAM problems or is this clearly a hardware issue?

About that typo, I does seem crazy high. I may have made a mistake, perhaps should have been 1.28. I will double check.

In the interim to just get a stable machine, shall I set everything to auto and just go 4.1ghz? But I guess if its the RAM is doesnt matter what I do. I just dont want to miss TV recordings....... Again, why would the RAM suddenly fail now?

Also, how do I reset all my settings to pure stock (3.5ghz) so that I can start from scratch? Thanks guys! I really appreciate this. I have to get my machine fixed ASAP. This site is really helpful.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

You could ask yourself why would any computer part be malfunctioning out the factory when it's being mass produced. You could also wonder why a motherboard would short itself and cause dimm slots to no longer work. There's no real answer to that, just happens. Could be anything from it being over stressed to it just deciding not to work anymore.
I suggest you follow the video in the OP and swags guide. I wouldn't rely too much on others. I'm not saying that to be arrogant but I've seen and read some really funny stuff on the internet.


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mummel*
> 
> Ok thanks. This is a good idea. I was up till 3am last night trying to fix the problem but eventually had to call it quits. I left the machine unstable. I flashed the BIOS yesterday with the latest BIOS so it's not that. I fixed the locked multiplier issue I had a while back with another flash so that's no longer an issue. If it's the RAM, its still under warranty and I can have it replaced. But what would could the RAM to suddenly start randomly failing? Is it possible for corrupt drivers to cause RAM problems or is this clearly a hardware issue?
> 
> About that typo, I does seem crazy high. I may have made a mistake, perhaps should have been 1.28. I will double check.
> 
> In the interim to just get a stable machine, shall I set everything to auto and just go 4.1ghz? But I guess if its the RAM is doesnt matter what I do. I just dont want to miss TV recordings....... Again, why would the RAM suddenly fail now?
> 
> Also, how do I reset all my settings to pure stock (3.5ghz) so that I can start from scratch? Thanks guys! I really appreciate this. I have to get my machine fixed ASAP. This site is really helpful.


To get bios back to stock defaults , in the exit page/window there a option "load optimized defaults" (F5) and click yes after and should bring bios back to orginal state .

FWIW on my system auto everything and auto on voltages gives about 1.12-1.13v @4.1 but each chip will be different depending on VID . I would leave it stock till you get it stable then go back to settings on first page here . If you set LLC to high or ultra then auto voltage might go real high but thats not good thing to do IMO .


----------



## UnderscoreHero

If you're using AI suite, try the auto overclock mode first, see if their settings are stable. Then after it's stable, start modifying manually.


----------



## Mummel

Guys, I've just started troubleshooting and tried Memtest. After 22min it said one error. I still need to run it overnight, but something appears to be fishy. How can I be sure its the RAM and not other settings or mobo related issues causing the problem? Thanks for the help.


----------



## Mummel

Ok, so I dont know if this is important, but it's strange. CPU-Z shows my timings for this RAM at 9-10-9-29, BUT, this is the RAM I have:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231615

Check the specs. This RAM should be timed at 9-10-9-28. Could this be causing the problem (recall my BIOS settings are 9-10-9-28). Is this a big deal? Also, why the difference? Why would CPU-Z have something different? Could this have changed in the last few months? Im sure I would have caught this type of error when I first built my PC. Thoughts? TY guys.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mummel*
> 
> Guys, I've just started troubleshooting and tried Memtest. After 22min it said one error. I still need to run it overnight, but something appears to be fishy. How can I be sure its the RAM and not other settings or mobo related issues causing the problem? Thanks for the help.


Looks like loosened timings.
Go into your BIOS and ENSURE that every RAM setting is as set from your manufacturer of RAM = to your BIOS.
This includes volts, speed and timings. (with that said, if you ram is rated lower than 1.65v I would bump it up a notch - so in my instance I have it set to 1.55v when it's rated to 1.5v)
Yes this CAN be a cause for BSODs from sensitive RAM.

And error in memtest = not good.
Either faulty ram and/or bad settings in bios


----------



## Mummel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Looks like loosened timings.
> Go into your BIOS and ENSURE that every RAM setting is as set from your manufacturer of RAM = to your BIOS.
> This includes volts, speed and timings. (with that said, if you ram is rated lower than 1.65v I would bump it up a notch - so in my instance I have it set to 1.55v when it's rated to 1.5v)
> Yes this CAN be a cause for BSODs from sensitive RAM.
> 
> And error in memtest = not good.
> Either faulty ram and/or bad settings in bios


Yeah I watched all your videos (they are great BTW, thanks), and I already bumped up the voltage to 1.55v on the RAM. I tried the exact timings as specified by the manufacturer, and I also loosened them a notch. Both times goes errors. Oh and this was when I reset everything in the BIOS to my optimal defaults as you suggested in the video. Cant remember what my stock vcore voltage was at 3.9ghz (will check again tonight), but I'm starting to sincerely think this is a RAM failure issue. First time it's ever happened to me. Thats why I was so stumped. I just couldnt get *** was going on! Let me inquire about RMA my G Skills. I hope they can ship me new RAM before I send back the broken sticks. I cant be without my PC....... Thanks for all your help. I REALLY appreciate it.


----------



## Mummel

Oh one last thing, is there anything I can do to make sure it's the RAM and not a mobo issue or something else. If I RMA the sticks and they are functioning properly, then it's going to cost me time and money. I want to be 100% sure the sticks are defective. Any other steps I can take to get confirmation? Thanks.


----------



## Edkiefer

test one stick at a time .
If one passes then switch it to the other MB slot are retest .
If it passes ,then you have one bad stick .


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mummel*
> 
> Oh one last thing, is there anything I can do to make sure it's the RAM and not a mobo issue or something else. If I RMA the sticks and they are functioning properly, then it's going to cost me time and money. I want to be 100% sure the sticks are defective. Any other steps I can take to get confirmation? Thanks.


if memtest fails it's very certain it is RAM.
You can take a picture of the error and send it to gskillz as proof.

Another way to test would be to take your ram and put it in another computer and test it.


----------



## Mummel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> if memtest fails it's very certain it is RAM.
> You can take a picture of the error and send it to gskillz as proof.
> 
> Another way to test would be to take your ram and put it in another computer and test it.


I just spoke to G Skill. The guy was very friendly. He said it would take about a week to get it back to me from when they receive it. That completely sucks but nothing I can do at this stage. I will test each stick individually tonight but as they only guarantee kits (i.e. 2 sticks at a time), they dont advise sending in individual sticks. Thanks all for the help.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mummel*
> 
> I just spoke to G Skill. The guy was very friendly. He said it would take about a week to get it back to me from when they receive it. That completely sucks but nothing I can do at this stage. I will test each stick individually tonight but as they only guarantee kits (i.e. 2 sticks at a time), they dont advise sending in individual sticks. Thanks all for the help.


yup at least test which one it is - so that you can at least have your PC working.


----------



## Mummel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> yup at least test which one it is - so that you can at least have your PC working.


So last night I opened up my PC and tried to test one stick at a time. I tried stick 1 in slot 1. MEMTEST failed after a few minutes. I then put stick 2 in slot 1. The PC would not boot. Nothing showed up on my monitor. I could just hear the fans running at full speed. The red DRAM LED light was on my mobo, a continuous red light. I then switched back to stick 1 and put it in slot 2, and no boot up again. I then tried stick 2 in slot 2, no boot up. Same story, red DRAM LED light.

But what was weird is that when I went back to stick 1 in slot 1, the one which previously booted but failed in MEMTEST, the second time I tried it, there was no boot at all?????? What the heck? Did both sticks suddenly fail completely while I was testing them????? Anyway, I filled out the RMA forms. Im convinced its the RAM, but both sticks all of a sudden? I hope its not the mobo. What do you guys think?


----------



## Edkiefer

AFAIK you can only test one stick in the A2 slot , the blue one closest to CPU (slot 2 , if you count out from CPU) . That is single channel mode .
not sure why your getting random errors booting ,it should either boot or not .

What timings are you running now , the XMP or default 1333 ?

The mem LED is indeed saying memory is not right somewhere , you could try holding the MEMOK button till led flashes during boot , might help with timings .


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mummel*
> 
> So last night I opened up my PC and tried to test one stick at a time. I tried stick 1 in slot 1. MEMTEST failed after a few minutes. I then put stick 2 in slot 1. The PC would not boot. Nothing showed up on my monitor. I could just hear the fans running at full speed. The red DRAM LED light was on my mobo, a continuous red light. I then switched back to stick 1 and put it in slot 2, and no boot up again. I then tried stick 2 in slot 2, no boot up. Same story, red DRAM LED light.
> 
> But what was weird is that when I went back to stick 1 in slot 1, the one which previously booted but failed in MEMTEST, the second time I tried it, there was no boot at all?????? What the heck? Did both sticks suddenly fail completely while I was testing them????? Anyway, I filled out the RMA forms. Im convinced its the RAM, but both sticks all of a sudden? I hope its not the mobo. What do you guys think?


If you ask me - sounds JUST like my Asus Noobtooth Z77.
Have you got no other RAM to test?

Doesn't matter the speed or anything - just the fact that it is DDR3.
If you ask me - sounds RAM related, but can very much be motherboard.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mummel*
> 
> So last night I opened up my PC and tried to test one stick at a time. I tried stick 1 in slot 1. MEMTEST failed after a few minutes. I then put stick 2 in slot 1. The PC would not boot. Nothing showed up on my monitor. I could just hear the fans running at full speed. The red DRAM LED light was on my mobo, a continuous red light. I then switched back to stick 1 and put it in slot 2, and no boot up again. I then tried stick 2 in slot 2, no boot up. Same story, red DRAM LED light.
> 
> But what was weird is that when I went back to stick 1 in slot 1, the one which previously booted but failed in MEMTEST, the second time I tried it, there was no boot at all?????? What the heck? Did both sticks suddenly fail completely while I was testing them????? Anyway, I filled out the RMA forms. Im convinced its the RAM, but both sticks all of a sudden? I hope its not the mobo. What do you guys think?


Test the RAM in another computer. Do you have a friend who can help you? You can also go to a store such as Fry's to have them test it. Once the RAM is tested by someone else, you'll know.


----------



## Edkiefer

Yes, chances of both sticks going bad same time would be rare unless a bad batch or something .


----------



## Mustang58lx

Does this guide apply to the Ivy Bridge-E 4930k CPU?

It's been a while since I have overclocked. Alot of changes in the BIOS.

Thanks


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mustang58lx*
> 
> Does this guide apply to the Ivy Bridge-E 4930k CPU?
> 
> It's been a while since I have overclocked. Alot of changes in the BIOS.
> 
> Thanks


This guide is for socket 1155 ASUS motherboards and Ivy CPU's. The BIOS for your motherboard is probably a bit different. The general guidelines presented here are the same and can be applied, but you might have more options to fine tune the OC with your board.


----------



## chip94

Using LLC on Ultra High is okay right?


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chip94*
> 
> Using LLC on Ultra High is okay right?


Yes, a lot of people do so it's fine...


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chip94*
> 
> Using LLC on Ultra High is okay right?


Ultra is the recommended - check the OP.
But sometimes some have it at HIGH, as that works best for their CPUs


----------



## mr1hm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Ultra is the recommended - check the OP.
> But sometimes some have it at HIGH, as that works best for their CPUs


is it ok to use @ ultra even with offset vcore?

just confused cause i thought the asus rog forum guide for offset vcore overclocking was to set LLC to ultra high :/


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr1hm*
> 
> is it ok to use @ ultra even with offset vcore?
> 
> just confused cause i thought the asus rog forum guide for offset vcore overclocking was to set LLC to ultra high :/


Yup -as said again, check the OP.


----------



## chip94

But I've seen my vcore increase on load with Ultra high whereas it decreases on load with high. Why is that?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chip94*
> 
> But I've seen my vcore increase on load with Ultra high whereas it decreases on load with high. Why is that?


LLC counters load basically. You need it to be as close to your target vcore as possible. Please read the OP and/or watch my videos.


----------



## mr1hm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Yup -as said again, check the OP.


i thought there was a setting below ultra high called ultra, my mistake


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr1hm*
> 
> i thought there was a setting below ultra high called ultra, my mistake


low, medium, high, ultra high, extreme

I would only use high or ultra


----------



## mr1hm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> low, medium, high, ultra high, extreme
> 
> I would only use high or ultra


agreed









as far as CPU power phase control go, i know the extreme setting is recommended but, will this still allow offset vcore overclocking?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr1hm*
> 
> agreed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as far as CPU power phase control go, i know the extreme setting is recommended but, will this still allow offset vcore overclocking?


Indeed the ONLY thing needed to change for offset is really the offset value from manual.
Apart from that, offset = manual settings int he BIOS.
One could argue with the C States - but leave everything as it is mentioned in the guide


----------



## mr1hm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Indeed the ONLY thing needed to change for offset is really the offset value from manual.
> Apart from that, offset = manual settings int he BIOS.
> One could argue with the C States - but leave everything as it is mentioned in the guide


awesome, seems to have dropped my max temps just a few degrees









thanks


----------



## Mustang58lx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> This guide is for socket 1155 ASUS motherboards and Ivy CPU's. The BIOS for your motherboard is probably a bit different. The general guidelines presented here are the same and can be applied, but you might have more options to fine tune the OC with your board.


Shyster thanks for the response.

If anyone can point me in a direction to a good guide about overclocking the LGA 2011 socket processor or Asus X79 Deluxe motherboard it would be much appreciated.

System spec's
Asus X79 Deluxe
Intel I7-4930k Ivy Bridge-E
32 GB GSKILL Trident 8x4 DDR3-2666
EVA GTX 770
Samsung 840 256GB SSD
TT AIO water cooler


----------



## neofury

Just curious to the people in this thread who are on Asus mobo's, would you get an Asus on a future build? Are you brand loyal, or would you strongly consider another brand?

For me personally, I definitely would consider Gigabyte, but next time I do buy a mobo I'm going all out and for me, it looks like Asus kills it in the high end market, at least on paper.

Before buying this current mobo (the pro) I was an Asus defector who had moved on over to Gigabyte. I had a string of bad motherboards from Asus, and this one isn't without its faults either that's for sure.

For me right now, I'd probably still go with Asus based on what their current offerings are for Ivy-E and Haswell, but I must say Gigabyte could sway me. I've had better luck with Gigabyte boards in the past. Would never touch MSI or AsRock personally.

Was looking at this for

1150: http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131974

and this for

2011: http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131802

Wondering if people think these are the best mobo's you can get given the features.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neofury*
> 
> Just curious to the people in this thread who are on Asus mobo's, would you get an Asus on a future build? Are you brand loyal, or would you strongly consider another brand?
> 
> For me personally, I definitely would consider Gigabyte, but next time I do buy a mobo I'm going all out and for me, it looks like Asus kills it in the high end market, at least on paper.
> 
> Before buying this current mobo (the pro) I was an Asus defector who had moved on over to Gigabyte. I had a string of bad motherboards from Asus, and this one isn't without its faults either that's for sure.
> 
> For me right now, I'd probably still go with Asus based on what their current offerings are for Ivy-E and Haswell, but I must say Gigabyte could sway me. I've had better luck with Gigabyte boards in the past. Would never touch MSI or AsRock personally.
> 
> Was looking at this for
> 
> 1150: http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131974
> 
> and this for
> 
> 2011: http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131802
> 
> Wondering if people think these are the best mobo's you can get given the features.


I'll never, ever buy another Asus product in my life again. I stand strongly on that.
I've been through:
Monitors, motherboards, soundcards and even laptops. Their customer service is absolutely APPALLING in the UK - in fact there's 0 internal components support here in the UK. I'll never touch and/or buy and/or recommend another Asus product ever again. Each time I see a deal on a GPU and it has ASUS written on it, I glance over it immediately.
I used to love the products Asus made, but now, I utterly hate them in every single fashion.

If I had the chance to roll back time I would have bought the Gigabyte UH series and/or the MSI Mpower or in fact the ASRock series.
I bought gigabyte for my mum's PC build and it has been excellent. No complaints and it was a CHEAP BOARD in comparison to my Noobtooth Z77.


----------



## benjamen50

Gigabyte because I'm friends with a gigabyte sales rep


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neofury*
> 
> Just curious to the people in this thread who are on Asus mobo's, would you get an Asus on a future build? Are you brand loyal, or would you strongly consider another brand?
> 
> For me personally, I definitely would consider Gigabyte, but next time I do buy a mobo I'm going all out and for me, it looks like Asus kills it in the high end market, at least on paper.
> 
> Before buying this current mobo (the pro) I was an Asus defector who had moved on over to Gigabyte. I had a string of bad motherboards from Asus, and this one isn't without its faults either that's for sure.
> 
> For me right now, I'd probably still go with Asus based on what their current offerings are for Ivy-E and Haswell, but I must say Gigabyte could sway me. I've had better luck with Gigabyte boards in the past. Would never touch MSI or AsRock personally.
> 
> Was looking at this for
> 
> 1150: http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131974
> 
> and this for
> 
> 2011: http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131802
> 
> Wondering if people think these are the best mobo's you can get given the features.


I love Asus mobo's. And will usually go with the barring a great deal from someone else. I have had good experiences with them. Their customer service is not the greatest. I live in the US so nothing like the UK guy but they are a bit slow. I have been very pleased with the mobo's I have had. Bought a Gigabyte P67 at the Sandy launch and quickly returned in, tons of problems.

A lot of time a person has one bad experience, or maybe the rma process didn't go how they felt it should, so they said brand "x" is the worst company ever. Have to take either opinion good or bad with a grain of salt and look at the overall opinion.


----------



## UnderscoreHero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benjamen50*
> 
> Gigabyte because I'm friends with a gigabyte sales rep


Hello *friend*!

LOL, I would love to upgrade to a G1 or OC, I have trouble OC'ing my 3570K, not sure if it's my mobo or the chip.


----------



## Swag

I decided I must post something on this thread so here it is:

Thank you for helping the noobs and pros alike, Sir Chris (You know who you are). Very much thank you. For thanks, I will leave you a +1 rep and this:


Spoiler: Stereotypical for you. :) Hahahahahaha! I'm bored once again.


----------



## UnderscoreHero

Question:

Does a quality motherboard overclock much better than a mainstream mobo?

I have the GA-Z77X-D3H, which is about $150, will I see any performance increase with something 2x the price?

I'm stuck at 4.4ghz at 1.35v


----------



## Swag

I'm going to leave it at this right now but I'm editing as you read this to show a full answer to motherboards, I just don't know how much I'll be going into it.









In general, you should keep in mind there are three tiers of motherboard qualities. This is strictly my opinion and based on my own knowledge and not by any means the absolute answer. Please PM me privately if you feel the need to express your dissatisfaction with my answer.

*Tier 1 (Normal price <$150)*: This will be addressed as budget or mainstream. This is the type of motherboard quality you would find in a build that limits its budget to around $600 or pre-built computers that are aimed for a low price of around $800 - $1000. This type of motherboard is only ideal to run at stock although it can be used to mildly overclock as well. Physical limitations of this type of motherboard is normally shown by its lack in RAM slots (2 slots despite the normal 4), lack of expansive PCIE slots, and few SATA ports. In addition, there are limitations to the board's build quality which include low-quality capacitors and transistors. Even the lining of the board is really low-quality probably using recycled material. Software limitations is the BIOS. BIOS in these types of boards are limited dramatically and the most common is the lack of the feature for voltage change and ratio change. This means you won't be able to overclock properly and if you had a board which didn't allow you to change ratio, you could only overclock using BCLK which isn't recommended for Ivy boards!

*Tier 2 (Normal price <$250)*: This will be addressed as enthusiast. This is the type of motherboard quality you would find in a build that limits its budget to around <$2000 or pre-built computers built by enthusiast builders like Alienware or CyberPC for around the price of $2500. This tier will be able to overclock very well and they are very good at them. Physical limitations aren't really apparent in this tier and the most common argument against this type is the lack of even more PCIE slots or the lack of USB ports and stuff like that. Board quality is very good consisting of high-quality capacitors and transistors. The lining of the board is really good and will handle most situations. Software limitations are semi-completely pulled away and the BIOS allows you to change almost everything.

*Tier 2-1 (Normal Price <$300)*: The only difference between this and Tier 2 is the fact that in this tier, you can change even the smallest obscure voltages! Compare motherboards like the Sabertooth and the Maximus V motherboards. There are extra voltages you can change in the Maximus line versus the Sabertooth.

*Tier 3 (Normal Price >$300)*: This will be addressed as Extreme. This is the type of motherboard quality you would find in builds normally built for LN2 runs or really big computer rigs. This will have everything that Tier 2-1 has and in addition to that, it will have a reinforced PCB allowing it to withstand extreme temperatures well below the freezing point. Sometimes it will also have additional PCIE slots allowing for a quad-GPU setup with additional PCIE slots for audio cards and things like that.

My recommendation: For most people, you will only need a Tier 2 motherboard. This is ideal to bring out the max performance of your build (including the OC of your CPU) under normal circumstances. By normal circumstances, I mean not LN2 cooling. If you do have a Tier 1 motherboard, I will gladly help you in overclocking your CPU (privately and not in this thread so it isn't flooded with OT motherboards), but if you really want to pull out the maximum performance of your CPU; I recommend you getting a new motherboard that fits the Tier 2 qualifications.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I decided I must post something on this thread so here it is:
> 
> Thank you for helping the noobs and pros alike, Sir Chris (You know who you are). Very much thank you. For thanks, I will leave you a +1 rep and this:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Stereotypical for you. :) Hahahahahaha! I'm bored once again.


de mada amigo







!
I want tea now


----------



## Swag

I just edited that other post to include my answer so read that if you have any concerns about motherboards.









Also, I love British Tea. In my Tea ranking, it is second best. Mainly because they combine both milk and tea together and in a lot of places, that's just not normal. I have a lot of Middle-Eastern friends who look at me like I'm crazy when I put milk in my black tea.







My favorite tea is Japanese. I LOVE Japanese Milk Tea. Like black tea with milk. When I went to a tea house in London, I remember them using Darjeeling leaves while in Japan, we used Ceylon. They're both India born but Ceylon produces a stronger taste and isn't as overpowered by the milk and that's why I prefer that. And I just realized, why am I talking about tea in a OC site...







CHHHHHHHEEEEEEEEEEEERS


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I just edited that other post to include my answer so read that if you have any concerns about motherboards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I love British Tea. In my Tea ranking, it is second best. Mainly because they combine both milk and tea together and in a lot of places, that's just not normal. I have a lot of Middle-Eastern friends who look at me like I'm crazy when I put milk in my black tea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite tea is Japanese. I LOVE Japanese Milk Tea. Like black tea with milk. When I went to a tea house in London, I remember them using Darjeeling leaves while in Japan, we used Ceylon. They're both India born but Ceylon produces a stronger taste and isn't as overpowered by the milk and that's why I prefer that. And I just realized, why am I talking about tea in a OC site...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHHHHHHHEEEEEEEEEEEERS


I think you ruin the tea with milk - good tea - should be drank RAW








Especially oriental tea - My favourite is iranian/armenian tea leaves.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I'm going to leave it at this right now but I'm editing as you read this to show a full answer to motherboards, I just don't know how much I'll be going into it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In general, you should keep in mind there are three tiers of motherboard qualities. This is strictly my opinion and based on my own knowledge and not by any means the absolute answer. Please PM me privately if you feel the need to express your dissatisfaction with my answer.
> 
> *Tier 1 (Normal price <$150)*: This will be addressed as budget or mainstream. This is the type of motherboard quality you would find in a build that limits its budget to around $600 or pre-built computers that are aimed for a low price of around $800 - $1000. This type of motherboard is only ideal to run at stock although it can be used to mildly overclock as well. Physical limitations of this type of motherboard is normally shown by its lack in RAM slots (2 slots despite the normal 4), lack of expansive PCIE slots, and few SATA ports. In addition, there are limitations to the board's build quality which include low-quality capacitors and transistors. Even the lining of the board is really low-quality probably using recycled material. Software limitations is the BIOS. BIOS in these types of boards are limited dramatically and the most common is the lack of the feature for voltage change and ratio change. This means you won't be able to overclock properly and if you had a board which didn't allow you to change ratio, you could only overclock using BCLK which isn't recommended for Ivy boards!
> 
> *Tier 2 (Normal price <$250)*: This will be addressed as enthusiast. This is the type of motherboard quality you would find in a build that limits its budget to around <$2000 or pre-built computers built by enthusiast builders like Alienware or CyberPC for around the price of $2500. This tier will be able to overclock very well and they are very good at them. Physical limitations aren't really apparent in this tier and the most common argument against this type is the lack of even more PCIE slots or the lack of USB ports and stuff like that. Board quality is very good consisting of high-quality capacitors and transistors. The lining of the board is really good and will handle most situations. Software limitations are semi-completely pulled away and the BIOS allows you to change almost everything.
> 
> *Tier 2-1 (Normal Price <$300)*: The only difference between this and Tier 2 is the fact that in this tier, you can change even the smallest obscure voltages! Compare motherboards like the Sabertooth and the Maximus V motherboards. There are extra voltages you can change in the Maximus line versus the Sabertooth.
> 
> *Tier 3 (Normal Price >$300)*: This will be addressed as Extreme. This is the type of motherboard quality you would find in builds normally built for LN2 runs or really big computer rigs. This will have everything that Tier 2-1 has and in addition to that, it will have a reinforced PCB allowing it to withstand extreme temperatures well below the freezing point. Sometimes it will also have additional PCIE slots allowing for a quad-GPU setup with additional PCIE slots for audio cards and things like that.
> 
> My recommendation: For most people, you will only need a Tier 2 motherboard. This is ideal to bring out the max performance of your build (including the OC of your CPU) under normal circumstances. By normal circumstances, I mean not LN2 cooling. If you do have a Tier 1 motherboard, I will gladly help you in overclocking your CPU (privately and not in this thread so it isn't flooded with OT motherboards), but if you really want to pull out the maximum performance of your CPU; I recommend you getting a new motherboard that fits the Tier 2 qualifications.






as for your motherboards- generally agreed. Apart from the first category.
My mum's cheap £80 gigabyte motherboard has every functionality an OC'er would need - this is where the CHIPSETS come in. Z77 vs other - for example. That defines the quality of the options you get.
Long story short for me - on ivy: Any Z77 board will do you fine. When you start paying for more you are paying for a few things:
-Brand
-Some extra features (like on/off button on the board itself)
-Extra USBs
-3.0 USBs
-More PCIE x16 slots
-Optical sound
-HDMI output
-Dual (or more) Ethernet connections (like a bridged connection)
-Built in soundcards
-Looks (like the noobtooth z77's armour)
-Cooling capabilities via heatsinks

The above defines the difference between a £80 and a £200 board.
Anything above the £200 mark for me is for the EXTREME OC'ers that bench - the need CERTAIN tools to OC


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I just edited that other post to include my answer so read that if you have any concerns about motherboards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I love British Tea. In my Tea ranking, it is second best. Mainly because they combine both milk and tea together and in a lot of places, that's just not normal. I have a lot of Middle-Eastern friends who look at me like I'm crazy when I put milk in my black tea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite tea is Japanese. I LOVE Japanese Milk Tea. Like black tea with milk. When I went to a tea house in London, I remember them using Darjeeling leaves while in Japan, we used Ceylon. They're both India born but Ceylon produces a stronger taste and isn't as overpowered by the milk and that's why I prefer that. And I just realized, why am I talking about tea in a OC site...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHHHHHHHEEEEEEEEEEEERS
> 
> 
> 
> I think you ruin the tea with milk - good tea - should be drank RAW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Especially oriental tea - My favourite is iranian/armenian tea leaves.
Click to expand...

Teas I drink with milk are only black teas. White tea or green tea or ginseng are pure. When I see my brother put milk in green tea, I'm like... What the hell.







I guess we all got our own preferences.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Teas I drink with milk are only black teas. White tea or green tea or ginseng are pure. When I see my brother put milk in green tea, I'm like... What the hell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess we all got our own preferences.


Indeed







!
(PS check my edit above)


----------



## Swag

200 Pounds is $330 USD. That's definitely in the extreme OC territory.









Man, UK prices are crazy... 80 pounds is $140. For a mom-build, I'd have spent $120 max, probably have spent like $90.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> 200 Pounds is $330 USD. That's definitely in the extreme OC territory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man, UK prices are crazy... 80 pounds is $140. For a mom-build, I'd have spent $120 max, probably have spent like $90.


haha! Well Prices are indeed different


----------



## Swag

1 USD = 1.63 Pounds... That's crazy.

Well I guess I'm happy living on this side of the Atlantic.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> 1 USD = 1.63 Pounds... That's crazy.
> 
> Well I guess I'm happy living on this side of the Atlantic.


Other way round


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> 1 USD = 1.63 Pounds... That's crazy.
> 
> Well I guess I'm happy living on this side of the Atlantic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other way round
Click to expand...

Oops, yea I meant the other way around.


----------



## UnderscoreHero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to leave it at this right now but I'm editing as you read this to show a full answer to motherboards, I just don't know how much I'll be going into it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In general, you should keep in mind there are three tiers of motherboard qualities. This is strictly my opinion and based on my own knowledge and not by any means the absolute answer. Please PM me privately if you feel the need to express your dissatisfaction with my answer.
> 
> *Tier 1 (Normal price <$150)*: This will be addressed as budget or mainstream. This is the type of motherboard quality you would find in a build that limits its budget to around $600 or pre-built computers that are aimed for a low price of around $800 - $1000. This type of motherboard is only ideal to run at stock although it can be used to mildly overclock as well. Physical limitations of this type of motherboard is normally shown by its lack in RAM slots (2 slots despite the normal 4), lack of expansive PCIE slots, and few SATA ports. In addition, there are limitations to the board's build quality which include low-quality capacitors and transistors. Even the lining of the board is really low-quality probably using recycled material. Software limitations is the BIOS. BIOS in these types of boards are limited dramatically and the most common is the lack of the feature for voltage change and ratio change. This means you won't be able to overclock properly and if you had a board which didn't allow you to change ratio, you could only overclock using BCLK which isn't recommended for Ivy boards!
> 
> *Tier 2 (Normal price <$250)*: This will be addressed as enthusiast. This is the type of motherboard quality you would find in a build that limits its budget to around <$2000 or pre-built computers built by enthusiast builders like Alienware or CyberPC for around the price of $2500. This tier will be able to overclock very well and they are very good at them. Physical limitations aren't really apparent in this tier and the most common argument against this type is the lack of even more PCIE slots or the lack of USB ports and stuff like that. Board quality is very good consisting of high-quality capacitors and transistors. The lining of the board is really good and will handle most situations. Software limitations are semi-completely pulled away and the BIOS allows you to change almost everything.
> 
> *Tier 2-1 (Normal Price <$300)*: The only difference between this and Tier 2 is the fact that in this tier, you can change even the smallest obscure voltages! Compare motherboards like the Sabertooth and the Maximus V motherboards. There are extra voltages you can change in the Maximus line versus the Sabertooth.
> 
> *Tier 3 (Normal Price >$300)*: This will be addressed as Extreme. This is the type of motherboard quality you would find in builds normally built for LN2 runs or really big computer rigs. This will have everything that Tier 2-1 has and in addition to that, it will have a reinforced PCB allowing it to withstand extreme temperatures well below the freezing point. Sometimes it will also have additional PCIE slots allowing for a quad-GPU setup with additional PCIE slots for audio cards and things like that.
> 
> My recommendation: For most people, you will only need a Tier 2 motherboard. This is ideal to bring out the max performance of your build (including the OC of your CPU) under normal circumstances. By normal circumstances, I mean not LN2 cooling. If you do have a Tier 1 motherboard, I will gladly help you in overclocking your CPU (privately and not in this thread so it isn't flooded with OT motherboards), but if you really want to pull out the maximum performance of your CPU; I recommend you getting a new motherboard that fits the Tier 2 qualifications.


So..would you categorize the GA-Z77X-D3H as a Tier 1 or a Tier 2? I bought it for $145. I'm assuming Tier 2, cause it allows me to change every setting.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UnderscoreHero*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to leave it at this right now but I'm editing as you read this to show a full answer to motherboards, I just don't know how much I'll be going into it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In general, you should keep in mind there are three tiers of motherboard qualities. This is strictly my opinion and based on my own knowledge and not by any means the absolute answer. Please PM me privately if you feel the need to express your dissatisfaction with my answer.
> 
> *Tier 1 (Normal price <$150)*: This will be addressed as budget or mainstream. This is the type of motherboard quality you would find in a build that limits its budget to around $600 or pre-built computers that are aimed for a low price of around $800 - $1000. This type of motherboard is only ideal to run at stock although it can be used to mildly overclock as well. Physical limitations of this type of motherboard is normally shown by its lack in RAM slots (2 slots despite the normal 4), lack of expansive PCIE slots, and few SATA ports. In addition, there are limitations to the board's build quality which include low-quality capacitors and transistors. Even the lining of the board is really low-quality probably using recycled material. Software limitations is the BIOS. BIOS in these types of boards are limited dramatically and the most common is the lack of the feature for voltage change and ratio change. This means you won't be able to overclock properly and if you had a board which didn't allow you to change ratio, you could only overclock using BCLK which isn't recommended for Ivy boards!
> 
> *Tier 2 (Normal price <$250)*: This will be addressed as enthusiast. This is the type of motherboard quality you would find in a build that limits its budget to around <$2000 or pre-built computers built by enthusiast builders like Alienware or CyberPC for around the price of $2500. This tier will be able to overclock very well and they are very good at them. Physical limitations aren't really apparent in this tier and the most common argument against this type is the lack of even more PCIE slots or the lack of USB ports and stuff like that. Board quality is very good consisting of high-quality capacitors and transistors. The lining of the board is really good and will handle most situations. Software limitations are semi-completely pulled away and the BIOS allows you to change almost everything.
> 
> *Tier 2-1 (Normal Price <$300)*: The only difference between this and Tier 2 is the fact that in this tier, you can change even the smallest obscure voltages! Compare motherboards like the Sabertooth and the Maximus V motherboards. There are extra voltages you can change in the Maximus line versus the Sabertooth.
> 
> *Tier 3 (Normal Price >$300)*: This will be addressed as Extreme. This is the type of motherboard quality you would find in builds normally built for LN2 runs or really big computer rigs. This will have everything that Tier 2-1 has and in addition to that, it will have a reinforced PCB allowing it to withstand extreme temperatures well below the freezing point. Sometimes it will also have additional PCIE slots allowing for a quad-GPU setup with additional PCIE slots for audio cards and things like that.
> 
> My recommendation: For most people, you will only need a Tier 2 motherboard. This is ideal to bring out the max performance of your build (including the OC of your CPU) under normal circumstances. By normal circumstances, I mean not LN2 cooling. If you do have a Tier 1 motherboard, I will gladly help you in overclocking your CPU (privately and not in this thread so it isn't flooded with OT motherboards), but if you really want to pull out the maximum performance of your CPU; I recommend you getting a new motherboard that fits the Tier 2 qualifications.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So..would you categorize the GA-Z77X-D3H as a Tier 1 or a Tier 2? I bought it for $145. I'm assuming Tier 2, cause it allows me to change every setting.
Click to expand...

Yea, that's Tier 2. Price is a bit trickier to categorize because brand and marketing comes into play!


----------



## neofury

Thanks for the responses guys. I think I'll probably end up with Asus or Gigabyte on my next build. I definitely would probably get a tier 3 now simply because of the build quality. I'll be reading lots of reviews.


----------



## Mummel

Hey TD, I just wanted to say thanks for your help. Recall I posted last week regarding my system's instability (it just happened all of a sudden, continuous crashing). Well you were right. It was a RAM issue. I RMA'ed my RAM to GSkill and it took exactly 1 week to get two brand new sticks back. What great customer service. I am very pleased.

I ran them in MEMTEST for about 2 hours and no errors. I am assuming they are good to go. Will test for 24 hours down the road when I have time.

I also watched your vids again to make sure I have the right BIOS settings. I tried some various configs overclocking wise. Its been months since I've looked at it but here were my results.

Full auto (3.9ghz):
-V core = 1.26v
-max temps = 68C
-Average FPS in Handbrake (5min test clip) = 87.8
-power draw from wall = 1.12 amps on load

Your settings (4.5ghz):
-V core = 1.256v (overshot by 0.006v)
-max temps = 67C
-average FPS = 98.6 (a 12.3% increase in encoding speeds using just about the exact same power settings)
-power draw = 1.22 amps on load (8.9% more power drawn)

My max stable overclock (4.7ghz)
-V core = 1.35v
-max temps = 82C (22.3% higher)
-average FPS = 101.8 (a 3.2% increase over your settings)
-power draw = 1.48 amps (21.3% more that your settings)

So in short, to get 3.2% faster encoding times (the primary purpose of my PC), I need to run 22.3% hotter and spend 21.3% more on electricity per month than your standard 4.5ghz overclock. This is a serious *** to me? I dont get why these chips scale so poorly with increases in vcore. So I am much happier running at 4.5ghz and waiting 3% longer for my encodes, but saving 21% on my electricity bill and extending the life of my chip. Also, an increase in 8% of electricity bill from the full auto settings is worth it for 12.3% faster encoding times. So to me, it looks like 4.5ghz is the smart choice.

Is 1.25v basically the max vcore before the next incremental marginal benefit from a bump up in vcore falls off the map? Thanks again for your help!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mummel*
> 
> Hey TD, I just wanted to say thanks for your help. Recall I posted last week regarding my system's instability (it just happened all of a sudden, continuous crashing). Well you were right. It was a RAM issue. I RMA'ed my RAM to GSkill and it took exactly 1 week to get two brand new sticks back. What great customer service. I am very pleased.
> 
> I ran them in MEMTEST for about 2 hours and no errors. I am assuming they are good to go. Will test for 24 hours down the road when I have time.
> 
> I also watched your vids again to make sure I have the right BIOS settings. I tried some various configs overclocking wise. Its been months since I've looked at it but here were my results.
> 
> Full auto (3.9ghz):
> -V core = 1.26v
> -max temps = 68C
> -Average FPS in Handbrake (5min test clip) = 87.8
> -power draw from wall = 1.12 amps on load
> 
> Your settings (4.5ghz):
> -V core = 1.256v (overshot by 0.006v)
> -max temps = 67C
> -average FPS = 98.6 (a 12.3% increase in encoding speeds using just about the exact same power settings)
> -power draw = 1.22 amps on load (8.9% more power drawn)
> 
> My max stable overclock (4.7ghz)
> -V core = 1.35v
> -max temps = 82C (22.3% higher)
> -average FPS = 101.8 (a 3.2% increase over your settings)
> -power draw = 1.48 amps (21.3% more that your settings)
> 
> So in short, to get 3.2% faster encoding times (the primary purpose of my PC), I need to run 22.3% hotter and spend 21.3% more on electricity per month than your standard 4.5ghz overclock. This is a serious *** to me? I dont get why these chips scale so poorly with increases in vcore. So I am much happier running at 4.5ghz and waiting 3% longer for my encodes, but saving 21% on my electricity bill and extending the life of my chip. Also, an increase in 8% of electricity bill from the full auto settings is worth it for 12.3% faster encoding times. So to me, it looks like 4.5ghz is the smart choice.
> 
> Is 1.25v basically the max vcore before the next incremental marginal benefit from a bump up in vcore falls off the map? Thanks again for your help!


1.25v is a starting base for the OC - not a definite value for your chip.
Mine runs at 1.27cv @ 4.5ghz
We recommend you tart testing at 1.25v @ your desired oc (say 4.5ghz) - then if anything fails with prime95, keep increasing the vcore until you have no problems.
You might not have to touch it and run 1.25v (or lower) for 4.5ghz or you might run 1.45v for that same OC - it all depends on your silicone lottery.

Be patient and do tests with it, see what you achieve - don't get frustrated at power draw and/or what voltage YOU need to run vs others.
Glad to hear it was a RAM issue all along - they can be pesky.


----------



## Mummel

Yeah its just that from what I can see, to get a really small increase in performance (3%), I need to run 20% hotter and spend 20% more on electricity bills. This just doesnt seem worth it to me. Im going to try and lower my vcore from 1.25 and try stay stable at 4.5ghz, or increase my ghz at 1.25v to see how high I can get (hopefully 4.6ghz). But it seems like increasing the vcore to anything over 1.25 isnt worth the extra heat/cost. What a bummer. We were so spoiled with Core2Duo, my last chip. I loved overclocking that thing!


----------



## Mummel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> 1.25v is a starting base for the OC - not a definite value for your chip.
> Mine runs at 1.27cv @ 4.5ghz
> We recommend you tart testing at 1.25v @ your desired oc (say 4.5ghz) - then if anything fails with prime95, keep increasing the vcore until you have no problems.
> You might not have to touch it and run 1.25v (or lower) for 4.5ghz or you might run 1.45v for that same OC - it all depends on your silicone lottery.
> 
> Be patient and do tests with it, see what you achieve - don't get frustrated at power draw and/or what voltage YOU need to run vs others.
> Glad to hear it was a RAM issue all along - they can be pesky.


Hey TD, I've lowered my vcore in 0.1 increments to 1.22 and running 5min tests in Prime 95 just to check it out. So far so good. But for some reason, Prime95 sleeps (it never did that before). Only thing I can think of is that I enable C1E in the BIOS as per your settings. Could this be the problem? Thanks.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mummel*
> 
> Hey TD, I've lowered my vcore in 0.1 increments to 1.22 and running 5min tests in Prime 95 just to check it out. So far so good. But for some reason, Prime95 sleeps (it never did that before). Only thing I can think of is that I enable C1E in the BIOS as per your settings. Could this be the problem? Thanks.


c states shouldn't have anything to do with it. Not sure what you mean by sleeps?


----------



## benjamen50

C states are supposed to have no problems after the core 2 generation of CPUs, as I have all vagaries on with eist and intel virtual technology all enabled with no issues on a 4.7 ghz overclock


----------



## Mummel

I meant to say that my PC goes to sleep even while Prime95 is running. Really weird. I changed no settings in Windwows so it must have been something in the BIOS. Any ideas?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mummel*
> 
> I meant to say that my PC goes to sleep even while Prime95 is running. Really weird. I changed no settings in Windwows so it must have been something in the BIOS. Any ideas?


to sleep? Almost like it isn't being run - the PC won't even go to sleep if it is being USED at 100%


----------



## chip94

Can anyone please explain how the LLC works on my board? I've tried reading the OP but still haven't got it.

Like, When I set mine to Ultra high, it boosts my vcore on load.

When I set it on high, it reduce the vcore on load. What kind of LLC is this?


----------



## gdubc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chip94*
> 
> Can anyone please explain how the LLC works on my board? I've tried reading the OP but still haven't got it.
> 
> Like, When I set mine to Ultra high, it boosts my vcore on load.
> 
> When I set it on high, it reduce the vcore on load. What kind of LLC is this?


They are both boosting on load actually, ultra high just boosts more. When there is a load on the pc, the vcore will drop. LLC is designed to accommodate the drop by boosting the vcore as needed. So with your high setting it just isn't boosting enough so you still see a drop.

Update to my problem:
So i thought it was a driver issue. I ran a week without problems after updating gpu drivers. No crashes whatsoever. I had the pc going to the tv through the receiver via hdmi and power going through the conditioner. I still had the vga monitor attached also. All seemed good in the world.

Then I wanted to clean up my room a bit so I took the vga monitor back out. Now the crashes are back in effect. Just like before it happens with the hdmi bump.

I'm getting bug check code 126 (or 7E). When I search Microsoft for this I only get fixes related to Vista or windows xp and involving other stuff I do not use. Any ideas?


----------



## Mummel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> to sleep? Almost like it isn't being run - the PC won't even go to sleep if it is being USED at 100%


I know, weird right. When I turned the PC back on I signed in and the workers continued. Happened a few times? But it's not happening anymore in Handbrake now that I've up'ed the voltage to 1.24. Very weird.

So the final piece of my re-tuned overclock is the Offset. I checked my VID just like you said in your videos. It comes in at 1.3711v. If I have a vcore of 1.256v at Prime95 load, and my BIOS vcore is 1.24v, what should I set my offset to? Thank you! PS my volts dont fluctuate at load like in your vids. My figures stay fixed?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mummel*
> 
> I know, weird right. When I turned the PC back on I signed in and the workers continued. Happened a few times? But it's not happening anymore in Handbrake now that I've up'ed the voltage to 1.24. Very weird.
> 
> So the final piece of my re-tuned overclock is the Offset. I checked my VID just like you said in your videos. It comes in at 1.3711v. If I have a vcore of 1.256v at Prime95 load, and my BIOS vcore is 1.24v, what should I set my offset to? Thank you! PS my volts dont fluctuate at load like in your vids. My figures stay fixed?


1.24 - 1.3711 = -0.1311
Rounded to -0.13 offset

Glad I looked at Edkiefer's comment to correct myself there!
It is BIOS vcore minus VID


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mummel*
> 
> I know, weird right. When I turned the PC back on I signed in and the workers continued. Happened a few times? But it's not happening anymore in Handbrake now that I've up'ed the voltage to 1.24. Very weird.
> 
> So the final piece of my re-tuned overclock is the Offset. I checked my VID just like you said in your videos. It comes in at 1.3711v. If I have a vcore of 1.256v at Prime95 load, and my BIOS vcore is 1.24v, what should I set my offset to? Thank you! PS my volts dont fluctuate at load like in your vids. My figures stay fixed?


Once correct offset is set it needs to be same voltage under load as before in manual mode (might need tiny bit more).
So , Vcore - VID = offset voltage

try 1.24 - 1.371 = -0.130v offset
using other value 1.256 - 1.371 = -0.115v offset

The only issue you might run into with larger than - 0.1 offset values is your idle might get to low to support stable use (hopefully you will be in the 0.8xx range, not below that ).
So try the higher one (meaning the 0.130 offset ,actually will be lower value) first and see if load voltage is same as before .


----------



## Swag

I updated the OP slightly.

*New additions*:
FFT sizes. I put up the FFT sizes that are run by Prime95 when using Blend and in the exact order it runs each FFT size.

*Very important addition*:
Verbally indicate that EACH FFT size should be run at 10 minutes each as opposed to the stock setting of 15 minutes per FFT.
There are a *total of 70 FFT sizes* and if you leave it at 15 minutes each, it will take at least 17 1/2 hours for all FFTs to run completely. That will not result in a solid test environment because it leaves important tests out!
Running each FFT at 10 minutes each, it will take at least 11 2/3 hours to finish and with the generally accepted run time of 12 hours, this fits it perfectly. Please note that lowering the time per each FFT too drastically *WILL* result in a shoddy test environment!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I updated the OP slightly.
> 
> *New additions*:
> FFT sizes. I put up the FFT sizes that are run by Prime95 when using Blend and in the exact order it runs each FFT size.
> 
> *Very important addition*:
> Verbally indicate that EACH FFT size should be run at 10 minutes each as opposed to the stock setting of 15 minutes per FFT.
> There are a *total of 70 FFT sizes* and if you leave it at 15 minutes each, it will take at least 17 1/2 hours for all FFTs to run completely. That will not result in a solid test environment because it leaves important tests out!
> Running each FFT at 10 minutes each, it will take at least 11 2/3 hours to finish and with the generally accepted run time of 12 hours, this fits it perfectly. Please note that lowering the time per each FFT too drastically *WILL* result in a shoddy test environment!


that's why i tell people to run for 24hrs - always


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I updated the OP slightly.
> 
> *New additions*:
> FFT sizes. I put up the FFT sizes that are run by Prime95 when using Blend and in the exact order it runs each FFT size.
> 
> *Very important addition*:
> Verbally indicate that EACH FFT size should be run at 10 minutes each as opposed to the stock setting of 15 minutes per FFT.
> There are a *total of 70 FFT sizes* and if you leave it at 15 minutes each, it will take at least 17 1/2 hours for all FFTs to run completely. That will not result in a solid test environment because it leaves important tests out!
> Running each FFT at 10 minutes each, it will take at least 11 2/3 hours to finish and with the generally accepted run time of 12 hours, this fits it perfectly. Please note that lowering the time per each FFT too drastically *WILL* result in a shoddy test environment!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's why i tell people to run for 24hrs - always
Click to expand...

I know, I actually run Prime95 for 48 hours nowadays. Just leave it on continuously for 2 days isn't hard and since my PC is always in a cold room, temps don't escalate over 58C. God bless the delid.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I know, I actually run Prime95 for 48 hours nowadays. Just leave it on continuously for 2 days isn't hard and since my PC is always in a cold room, temps don't escalate over 58C. God bless the delid.


amen brother!


----------



## MontalvoMC

Hey guys I have a question. I have a p8Z77-V LK and a 3570K I am running into an issue where the Overclock settings for increasing the Turbo speed in my Bios I use to set the turbo mode to manual and now the Turbo settings is completely gone. I all I didn't was update my Bios using the ASUS AI Suite to 1104 and it was working fine for about a month just noticed my Overclock of 4.4 went missing two days ago and I re-flashed my BIOS to 995 and the issue persists. Anyone seen this before? I can take screenshots and post them if you guy need more info on that.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MontalvoMC*
> 
> Hey guys I have a question. I have a p8Z77-V LK and a 3570K I am running into an issue where the Overclock settings for increasing the Turbo speed in my Bios I use to set the turbo mode to manual and now the Turbo settings is completely gone. I all I didn't was update my Bios using the ASUS AI Suite to 1104 and it was working fine for about a month just noticed my Overclock of 4.4 went missing two days ago and I re-flashed my BIOS to 995 and the issue persists. Anyone seen this before? I can take screenshots and post them if you guy need more info on that.


usually reflashing the bios to the latest version should work.

Just an FYI: turbo gets disabled once you pass 3.9ghz - so that's normal.


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> usually reflashing the bios to the latest version should work.
> 
> Just an FYI: turbo gets disabled once you pass 3.9ghz - so that's normal.


Doesn't that only happen when you adjust the CPU multiplier and not the turbo ratio >per core multiplier (right under the asus multicore enhancement option ) .


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> Doesn't that only happen when you adjust the CPU multiplier and not the turbo ratio >per core multiplier (right under the asus multicore enhancement option ) .


not sure what you mean. Basically when you pass a certain clock the turbo frequency gets disabled. At least that's my understanding of it.


----------



## DF is BUSY

@Totally Dubbed @Swag

rather odd question i think;

my manual vcore is 1.315 and my load vid is 1.2009

using the offset formula; that would mean: 1.315 - 1.2009 = 0.1141

does that mean my offset is +114 ....... that sounds so extreme


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Nop, +0.110 is your offset


----------



## DF is BUSY

@Totally Dubbed

ah i see..... the exact difference was 0.1141, so you used the 0.004 as the rounder right? making it 0.110 total. (i thought i was to round using the 0.0001 [last digit])

is there a difference between 0.110 offset and 0.115 offset?

my asus board has 0.110 as a "yellow font color" while 0.115 is a "red font color"


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DF is BUSY*
> 
> @Totally Dubbed
> 
> ah i see..... the exact difference was 0.1141, so you used the 0.004 as the rounder right? making it 0.110 total. (i thought i was to round using the 0.0001 [last digit])
> 
> is there a difference between 0.110 offset and 0.115 offset?
> my asus board has 0.110 as a "yellow font color" while 0.115 is a "red font color"


only did rounding, you'll find that you can't go that precise on the motherboard. I would go with +0.115 as that's closer to your offset value.


----------



## gdubc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DF is BUSY*
> 
> @Totally Dubbed
> 
> is there a difference between 0.110 offset and 0.115 offset?
> my asus board has 0.110 as a "yellow font color" while 0.115 is a "red font color"


The color changes with the 'danger level'.


----------



## DF is BUSY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DF is BUSY*
> 
> @Totally Dubbed
> 
> is there a difference between 0.110 offset and 0.115 offset?
> my asus board has 0.110 as a "yellow font color" while 0.115 is a "red font color"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The color changes with the 'danger level'.
Click to expand...

yeah i figured, it just made me do a double take because the values are rather close


----------



## MontalvoMC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> usually reflashing the bios to the latest version should work.
> 
> Just an FYI: turbo gets disabled once you pass 3.9ghz - so that's normal.


Hey Dub I reflashed my BIOS to the lasted version 1104 and I have everything to default and the option to change my turbo speed is still missing. I've checked all my setting and turbo mode is enabled but i can't adjust the speed to clocks at I disabled it and same thing. ALSO if I try to adjust the CPU speed with the BLCK it doesn't let me clock it past 3.4GHz. I really am not sure what to do at this point. you think the Mobo/CPU is bad? Or am i missing something here? I can post screenshots of the BIOS tomorrow when I get access to my PC.


----------



## benjamen50

I would leave blck at 100.00mhz and change the clock speed via multiplier. Changing blck speed can cause many problems in hardware.


----------



## MontalvoMC

I never like to mess with the BLCK ether but my ASUS board AUTO sets it to 103 and I always change it back to 100. Also thats my Issue the Multipler is missing when I used to have that option for my Mobo which allowed me to get a 4.4GHz overclock in the past.

I got screenshots btw.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://s117.photobucket.com/user/adeadsnipermatt/media/131116005449.png.html
http://s117.photobucket.com/user/adeadsnipermatt/media/131116005442.png.html
http://s117.photobucket.com/user/adeadsnipermatt/media/131116005426.png.html
http://s117.photobucket.com/user/adeadsnipermatt/media/131116005407.png.html
http://s117.photobucket.com/user/adeadsnipermatt/media/131116005432.png.html
http://s117.photobucket.com/user/adeadsnipermatt/media/131116005437.png.html
http://s117.photobucket.com/user/adeadsnipermatt/media/131116005417.png.html
http://s117.photobucket.com/user/adeadsnipermatt/media/131116005356.png.html


----------



## Edkiefer

It seems the ME section of your bios is corrupted .

Try this , set optimized defaults in bios .
Shut down system ,use jumper to reset bios (yes I know we did this already ) , then unplug power to PS , let it sit a bit .

Now use flashback option to reflash bios and hopefully it will work and you have settings again .

If not there a tool to update only the ME part, some others had issue where reflash didn't work but using 3rd party tool did .

I think tool an instructions are on first page .
Edit; not on this first page but Asus MB thread . First link in this page .
http://www.overclock.net/t/1248928/asus-z77-series-information-thread-drivers-bioses-overclocking-reviews-updated-4-22
anyway here the tool an instructions if needed . Hopefully someone with experience will help if you need more info .
I never used it so can't really give first hand info on it (other than read if fixed for many) .

http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?p=1039296628#post1039296628


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MontalvoMC*
> 
> I never like to mess with the BLCK ether but my ASUS board AUTO sets it to 103 and I always change it back to 100. Also thats my Issue the Multipler is missing when I used to have that option for my Mobo which allowed me to get a 4.4GHz overclock in the past.
> 
> I got screenshots btw.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s117.photobucket.com/user/adeadsnipermatt/media/131116005449.png.html
> http://s117.photobucket.com/user/adeadsnipermatt/media/131116005442.png.html
> http://s117.photobucket.com/user/adeadsnipermatt/media/131116005426.png.html
> http://s117.photobucket.com/user/adeadsnipermatt/media/131116005407.png.html
> http://s117.photobucket.com/user/adeadsnipermatt/media/131116005432.png.html
> http://s117.photobucket.com/user/adeadsnipermatt/media/131116005437.png.html
> http://s117.photobucket.com/user/adeadsnipermatt/media/131116005417.png.html
> http://s117.photobucket.com/user/adeadsnipermatt/media/131116005356.png.html


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> It seems the ME section of your bios is corrupted .
> 
> Try this , set optimized defaults in bios .
> Shut down system ,use jumper to reset bios (yes I know we did this already ) , then unplug power to PS , let it sit a bit .
> 
> Now use flashback option to reflash bios and hopefully it will work and you have settings again .
> 
> If not there a tool to update only the ME part, some others had issue where reflash didn't work but using 3rd party tool did .
> 
> I think tool an instructions are on first page .
> Edit; not on this first page but Asus MB thread . First link in this page .
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1248928/asus-z77-series-information-thread-drivers-bioses-overclocking-reviews-updated-4-22
> anyway here the tool an instructions if needed . Hopefully someone with experience will help if you need more info .
> I never used it so can't really give first hand info on it (other than read if fixed for many) .
> 
> http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?p=1039296628#post1039296628


*exactly as Edkiefer said. Edkiefer +rep to you bro - as I doubt anyone at the moment knows what that means or will use it*
And just to check you DO HAVE an UNLOCKED CPU right?
*I mean you don't have a 3770 and have the 3700K right?*
As if you have a LOCKED CPU then you won't be able to change the multiplier no matter what you do.


----------



## Edkiefer

TD , check his last pic closely, he is missing turbo ratio option .
Also in first pic you can see he has a 3570k ,listed in info section .

OP, one thing to try which I forgot to mention first, though I doubt it will change and running defaults should give same thing .
Under CPU ratio's (I think there 2 places it shows) set it to auto in both and save and see if turbo ratios come up .

For me, if memory is right when I set cpu ratio higher it disabled the turbo ratios , Though not sure if it grayed out options or removed them . I think just grayed out .

Worth a check though .


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> TB , check his last pic closely, he is missing turbo ratio option .
> Also in first pic you can see he has a 3570k ,listed in info section .
> 
> OP, one thing to try which I forgot to mention first, though I doubt it will change and running defaults should give same thing .
> Under CPU ratio's (I think there 2 places it shows) set it to auto in both and save and see if turbo ratios come up .
> 
> For me, if memory is right when I set cpu ratio higher it disabled the turbo ratios , Though not sure if it grayed out options or removed them . I think just grayed out .
> 
> Worth a check though .


Again, it's "TD"
and yeah-but you never know, was worth asking if he has the unlocked version or not.
Other than that, I agree with you


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Again, it's "TD"
> and yeah-but you never know, was worth asking if he has the unlocked version or not.
> Other than that, I agree with you


Yup , worth a check .

Man not sure why i keep typing TB instead of TD , anyway edited post, hope it will sink in now


----------



## MontalvoMC

Hey there so I took a look at the FTK editor and I want to say I will leave that last as I'm a little worried about compatibility issues with my board. I have the P8Z77-v LK version so I'm worried I will will mess up the BIOS with the wrong image or something.

So the question I wanted to ask was the Flashback utility. From what I see so far that is X79 only for ASUS board and the only flash utility I see with my manual is the EZFlash 2 which uses USB as well. Only problem I'm running into right now is when I use EZFlash from the BIOS when I use the .CAP file from ASUS's website, EZFlash tells me its not a proper file to load from so I'm not sure where to go from here.


----------



## Edkiefer

No, many Z77 MB support flashback, but your seems to not .

First get manual for your MB
http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA1155/P8Z77-V_LK/E8534_P8Z77-V_LK.pdf

On, bios update did you place it in root folder of USB stick , There is a bios renamer you could try in tools , maybe that will help but I thought it was for flashback usage .

http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/P8Z77V_LK/#support

all it does is rename bios to common name for your MB .

How were you doing it before ,from windows ?


----------



## mr1hm

does anyone know if the samsung "wonder" ram can use the G.Skill TridentX profiles for the Asus MVE? are the timings worse compared to the 2x4GB Samsung tight & medium profiles? much tighter?

the reason i ask is because i thought i heard someone mention that the same ram modules are used in the G.Skill TridentX kits


----------



## Gil80

Hi

I own a 3770K, Asus P8Z7-V-Deluxe and 4x4GB of Corsair Vengeance 1600.

I've hit a block where I can only get the CPU at 4.5GHz. Any attempt to get it to 4.6 and over, fails.
I'm using a water cooling system for my CPU.

Could the RAM be the blockage? Do I need 1800 and above if I want the CPU higher than 4.5?

Lastly, if I want the CPU at 5GHz, which RAM would be best for that? (thinking of delidding as well)

Thanks


----------



## chefproject

I don't think, you can blame the ram. Could be silicon-lottery, that you can't go higher. But first of all, did you follow the guide of the OP at the beginning of this thread and if yes, post some screenshots with your settings, like voltages etc.


----------



## DF is BUSY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gil80*
> 
> Hi
> 
> I own a 3770K, Asus P8Z7-V-Deluxe and 4x4GB of Corsair Vengeance 1600.
> 
> I've hit a block where I can only get the CPU at 4.5GHz. Any attempt to get it to 4.6 and over, fails.
> I'm using a water cooling system for my CPU.
> 
> Could the RAM be the blockage? Do I need 1800 and above if I want the CPU higher than 4.5?
> 
> Lastly, if I want the CPU at 5GHz, which RAM would be best for that? (thinking of delidding as well)
> 
> Thanks


-generally the more dimms you use, the higher your imc and chip in general has to work

-ram speeds have like no effect on overclocking ceilings, i can hit 4.7 and probably higher using 1600 just fine

-if you followed Swag's guide, and you seem to hit a wall at 4.5, you just need to pump that VCORE until you get over the wall

-some chips are just better than others

-delid is fine but only if you run into temp problems, but if you are using water- i think most members agree its a waste not to delid


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gil80*
> 
> Hi
> 
> I own a 3770K, Asus P8Z7-V-Deluxe and 4x4GB of Corsair Vengeance 1600.
> 
> I've hit a block where I can only get the CPU at 4.5GHz. Any attempt to get it to 4.6 and over, fails.
> I'm using a water cooling system for my CPU.
> 
> Could the RAM be the blockage? Do I need 1800 and above if I want the CPU higher than 4.5?
> 
> Lastly, if I want the CPU at 5GHz, which RAM would be best for that? (thinking of delidding as well)
> 
> Thanks


by hit a block with 4.5ghz - what do you mean?
Temp + voltage is your old wall:
1. 95c to be safe - 105c thermal limit -> to help the thermal limit you can delid
2. Voltage should not exceed 1.55v (1.45v (to be safe) on a 24/7 OC.
3. I wouldn't worry about RAM - if you really want to change then you can get some low timing @ 2100+ speed with only 2 sticks rather than 4. But that will NOT affect your OC performance.

If you exceed the voltage trying to OC, which is very rare for 4.5ghz, but is still possible, then I suggest dropping the OC or buying another chip.


----------



## sonarctica

What is the problem with my pc? My cpu has 1.185-95V when doing prime, but when i set the voltage to 1.2 windows freezes when the boot logo appears... How come? (Trying to do a 4.6ghz)


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sonarctica*
> 
> What is the problem with my pc? *My cpu has 1.185-95V when doing prime*, but when i set the voltage to 1.2 windows freezes when the boot logo appears... How come? (Trying to do a 4.6ghz)


Need more info , how are you running prime with 1.185-95v , is this auto volts and what speed/multiplier are you trying .
with manual at 1.200 did you set LLC like in guide too ?

We need to know your multiplier, your VID , vcore under prime load .


----------



## sonarctica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> Need more info , how are you running prime with 1.185-95v , is this auto volts and what speed/multiplier are you trying .
> with manual at 1.200 did you set LLC like in guide too ?
> 
> We need to know your multiplier, your VID , vcore under prime load .


Stock clock volt was bumping between 1.185 and 1.195v in prime, and i saw a few videos of overclocking, so i tried first 1.2-1.225 and also a 1.275, but same results.. Windows freezing when the boot logo went from color dots to the logo itself.

No idea what VID is, but the mp was 35 (stock clock) and voltage at 1.85 and 1.95

Cause no matter what i try the volt i set it to, windows will allways freeze at the boot logo.


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sonarctica*
> 
> Stock clock volt was bumping between 1.185 and 1.195v in prime, and i saw a few videos of overclocking, so i tried first 1.2-1.225 and also a 1.275, but same results.. Windows freezing when the boot logo went from color dots to the logo itself.
> 
> No idea what VID is, but the mp was 35 (stock clock) and voltage at 1.85 and 1.95
> 
> Cause no matter what i try the volt i set it to, windows will always freeze at the boot logo.


Ok, so lets understand this , stock bios setting you were seeing 1.185-95 in CPU-Z with prime95 under load ?

When you raise voltage in bios with manual option you need to raise the multiplier too
so follow guide raise multiplier to 44-45x raise voltage to 1.25v and set LLC to high or Ultra high .

don't just raise voltage w/o other settings .


----------



## sonarctica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> Ok, so lets understand this , stock bios setting you were seeing 1.185-95 in CPU-Z with prime95 under load ?
> 
> When you raise voltage in bios with manual option you need to raise the multiplier too
> so follow guide raise multiplier to 44-45x raise voltage to 1.25v and set LLC to high or Ultra high .
> 
> don't just raise voltage w/o other settings .


Yes

I tried that and i saw that "cpu current capability was at a red 140% and set it to 100

And the rest of stuff you told there to the setup, but still freeze


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sonarctica*
> 
> Yes
> 
> I tried that and i saw that "cpu current capability was at a red 140% and set it to 100
> 
> And the rest of stuff you told there to the setup, but still freeze


Don't worry about 140%, that doesn't change current setting its just a max limit setting .

What multiplier are you on now and what voltage ?
try 43x @1.20-25v , that should work fine .

On VID that is voltage of CPU table , you can see it with core temp for one app . that would help to see how much voltage CPU needs or at least a guide .


----------



## sonarctica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> Don't worry about 140%, that doesn't change current setting its just a max limit setting .
> 
> What multiplier are you on now and what voltage ?
> try 43x @1.20-25v , that should work fine .
> 
> On VID that is voltage of CPU table , you can see it with core temp for one app . that would help to see how much voltage CPU needs or at least a guide .


I have tried 46 multi all from 1.25 to current 1.33, but no luck


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sonarctica*
> 
> I have tried 46 multi all from 1.25 to current 1.33, but no luck


well that might not be enough for 46x .
try 43-44x with same voltage , this way you can work up .
I would not rtry 46x right off the bat w/o knowing how and what range of voltage is needed with 44-45x


----------



## Gil80

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chefproject*
> 
> I don't think, you can blame the ram. Could be silicon-lottery, that you can't go higher. But first of all, did you follow the guide of the OP at the beginning of this thread and if yes, post some screenshots with your settings, like voltages etc.


Yes I did follow the OP. It's not the first time I'm OCing and I now have a new chip but I didn't test over 4.5 with the new one.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DF is BUSY*
> 
> -generally the more dimms you use, the higher your imc and chip in general has to work
> -ram speeds have like no effect on overclocking ceilings, i can hit 4.7 and probably higher using 1600 just fine
> -if you followed Swag's guide, and you seem to hit a wall at 4.5, you just need to pump that VCORE until you get over the wall
> -some chips are just better than others
> -delid is fine but only if you run into temp problems, but if you are using water- i think most members agree its a waste not to delid


So water + delid =









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> by hit a block with 4.5ghz - what do you mean?
> Temp + voltage is your old wall:
> 1. 95c to be safe - 105c thermal limit -> to help the thermal limit you can delid
> 2. Voltage should not exceed 1.55v (1.45v (to be safe) on a 24/7 OC.
> 3. I wouldn't worry about RAM - if you really want to change then you can get some low timing @ 2100+ speed with only 2 sticks rather than 4. But that will NOT affect your OC performance.
> 
> If you exceed the voltage trying to OC, which is very rare for 4.5ghz, but is still possible, then I suggest dropping the OC or buying another chip.


System becomes unstable. That's the block I'm having at 4.5
In any case, I'll post some screenshots from my BIOS later on this day. I hope this will help with getting over 4.7Ghz with my 4 DIMMS.


----------



## Gil80

Guys, these are the screenshots from my BIOS.
What do you think I should change now in order to try 4.7?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

^Why don't you follow the guide?
There's a LOT wrong in that BIOS that has to be changed.
OP = all your answers are dealt with - don't be lazy.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> ^Why don't you follow the guide?
> There's a LOT wrong in that BIOS that has to be changed.
> OP = all your answers are dealt with - don't be lazy.


+rep!


----------



## YounGMessiah

Guys im not having luck finding stability now... I used to be able to do 4.5GHz @ 1.22V now I cant (Prime95 torture test for 14 hours and no errors).. And when I stress test using Prime95 now it will run for about 5-7 hours and BSOD (124). All I get is the 124 code which isnt helpful.. Ive tried bumping down my OC and get the same error and last night before I went to bed I had it at 4.5GHz with 1.24V and failed after 6 hours (with 124).. So my question is how do I find out the issues? I mean I know youre going to say to torture test it, but its getting annoying I got to wait at least 6 or more hours to see if I need to bump up my voltage or something..

There was one point I tried 4.5 @ 1.3V and I got a BSOD, but I cant remeber if it was a 124 code or not.

Oh I delidded my CPU if that matters for anything


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YounGMessiah*
> 
> Guys im not having luck finding stability now... I used to be able to do 4.5GHz @ 1.22V now I cant (Prime95 torture test for 14 hours and no errors).. And when I stress test using Prime95 now it will run for about 5-7 hours and BSOD (124). All I get is the 124 code which isnt helpful.. Ive tried bumping down my OC and get the same error and last night before I went to bed I had it at 4.5GHz with 1.24V and failed after 6 hours (with 124).. So my question is how do I find out the issues? I mean I know youre going to say to torture test it, but its getting annoying I got to wait at least 6 or more hours to see if I need to bump up my voltage or something..
> 
> There was one point I tried 4.5 @ 1.3V and I got a BSOD, but I cant remeber if it was a 124 code or not.
> 
> Oh I delidded my CPU if that matters for anything


Make everything stock, run prime95 in an attempt for 12 hours, report back if you pass or fail. If fail, please remember to note what the BSOD code is because without it, no one can actually help you.


----------



## SkitzoPhr3nia

Wow. Late to the party but that LLC explanation in the OP is pure gold. Thank you


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkitzoPhr3nia*
> 
> Wow. Late to the party but that LLC explanation in the OP is pure gold. Thank you


Haha! I remember posting that a long time ago when this thread was just getting started.







Thank you for the compliment.


----------



## YounGMessiah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Make everything stock, run prime95 in an attempt for 12 hours, report back if you pass or fail. If fail, please remember to note what the BSOD code is because without it, no one can actually help you.


Thanks man ill do that, it will have to wait till later, but for now ill revert back to stock now.


----------



## Gil80

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> ^Why don't you follow the guide?
> There's a LOT wrong in that BIOS that has to be changed.
> OP = all your answers are dealt with - don't be lazy.


You are right but I did go over the OP and I guess I just got overwhelmed with info and that is why I got things wrong (?)


----------



## YounGMessiah

Just look at the steps they are straight forward, then from there the guys are great at pin pointing issues AFTER you followed the guide.


----------



## Swag

I made the guide to guide novice and experts alike, and to guide them towards learning. I don't want to just list out random values and someone just puts them in. I want them to learn to overclock because is there a point to doing something without knowing what you're actually doing? This is why I appreciate Totally Dubbed's contribution to this thread because he doesn't just list out random values for someone to follow, he leads them a certain route and they figure it out themselves.

For the most part, I will help you, but I'd prefer to help someone who's tried the obvious routes himself. If the guide is overwhelming, remember, overclocking isn't meant to be rushed. Take your time, if it takes you a week to completely understand the basics of the guide and overclocking, then it takes you a week. Don't rush it, just absorb the material and apply it slowly. Once you get the hang of it, it'll be easier for everyone. If you hit a wall like you don't know why you keep crashing when you've done everything or looked at the BSOD codes, then ask away. There are a lot of people knowledgeable in overclocking that can help you in this thread and in this entire site.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Well said!


----------



## Gil80

Thanks guys.
I'll reset my BIOS and start fresh using the OP step by step again and I'll note all the points I didn't get or didn't know how to apply correctly.
Appreciate the help and effort


----------



## Totally Dubbed

CPU ratio was set to auto, speedstep was disabled and offset was used instead of manual - to name a few


----------



## Gil80

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> CPU ratio was set to auto, speedstep was disabled and offset was used instead of manual - to name a few


Offset - I was under the impression that offeset is the better way to go when OCing. When system in idle, there's less requirement for CPU power and therefore less Ghz -> Less voltage -> less heat

Speedstep - I wanted the CPU to go from 1600 at idle to 4.5 at load without going through all the steps in between.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gil80*
> 
> Offset - I was under the impression that offeset is the better way to go when OCing. When system in idle, there's less requirement for CPU power and therefore less Ghz -> Less voltage -> less heat
> 
> Speedstep - I wanted the CPU to go from 1600 at idle to 4.5 at load without going through all the steps in between.


that's right for offset, but you don't start your oc on offset, it's just going to lead you into frustration trying to figure it out. As described in the OP, start on manual and one you've figured it out, then go to offset.
For the speedstep, why would you want to force your pc to be on the max oc, either all the time or without throttling? It's like the counter argument to offset even.


----------



## Gil80

Oh I see what you mean. I started with manual voltage and when it got stable I switched to offset.

As for speedstep, I wanted the CPU to switch from low to high without the in between and the voltage will be minimal at idle and maximum at load. But I get your point 

Edit:
So after about 20 minutes of testing, here is a screenshot to show voltages, temps and the rest (I used the settings as in OP but with lower Vcore):
Full size image - http://img132.imageshack.us/img132/7646/2ctj.jpg



What should I try now? Raise to 4.6?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

What's your desired oc? 20 mins doesn't give you any sort of stability, you're looking at over 12 to 24 hrs of prime on order to determine you're stable, follow my video guide, honestly I cover everything in it.


----------



## Edkiefer

20min is to short of test , even short side for Linx .
IMO at least 4hrs for quick test(If you plan to bump multiplier) , but full test would be like 8-12hrs .

Swag just made post on this page or so ago , I think he suggested 10min per FFT (but check post ) .

http://www.overclock.net/t/1291703/ivy-bridge-overclocking-guide-asus-motherboards/5840#post_21179641


----------



## YounGMessiah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Haha! I remember posting that a long time ago when this thread was just getting started.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the compliment.


 Here you go Prime95 with the 15 minutes changed to 10 minutes, ran it for 12 hours 10 minutes

Everything stock, except I changed my gpu in x4 mode 

Whats next now ?


----------



## Gil80

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> What's your desired oc? 20 mins doesn't give you any sort of stability, you're looking at over 12 to 24 hrs of prime on order to determine you're stable, follow my video guide, honestly I cover everything in it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> 20min is to short of test , even short side for Linx .
> IMO at least 4hrs for quick test(If you plan to bump multiplier) , but full test would be like 8-12hrs .
> 
> Swag just made post on this page or so ago , I think he suggested 10min per FFT (but check post ) .
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1291703/ivy-bridge-overclocking-guide-asus-motherboards/5840#post_21179641


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> What's your desired oc? 20 mins doesn't give you any sort of stability, you're looking at over 12 to 24 hrs of prime on order to determine you're stable, follow my video guide, honestly I cover everything in it.


You told me to follow the OP so that's what I did.
He stated 10 minutes test to determine if the system is stable enough to try a frequency raise... until a point where the system has to be tested for 12 or 24 hours.

As far as you can see from the screenshot, does it seem ok to you? Can I start raising the frequency until I reach BSOD and then raise voltage?

I will try to get to 4.8 and when I'll delid I'll try 5.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gil80*
> 
> You told me to follow the OP so that's what I did.
> He stated 10 minutes test to determine if the system is stable enough to try a frequency raise... until a point where the system has to be tested for 12 or 24 hours.
> 
> As far as you can see from the screenshot, does it seem ok to you? Can I start raising the frequency until I reach BSOD and then raise voltage?
> 
> I will try to get to 4.8 and when I'll delid I'll try 5.


yup that's fine.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YounGMessiah*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Haha! I remember posting that a long time ago when this thread was just getting started.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the compliment.
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go Prime95 with the 15 minutes changed to 10 minutes, ran it for 12 hours 10 minutes
> Everything stock, except I changed my gpu in x4 mode
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whats next now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
Click to expand...

The purpose of this test is to see if the system is not defective in any way. That means your problem is either the IMC or the memory. Did you overclock your memory before or no?


----------



## YounGMessiah

No I do not overclock memory


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YounGMessiah*
> 
> No I do not overclock memory


Then it is the IMC. Reflash BIOS to get rid of any possible problems and reflash it to the most current BIOS version. Re-evaluate your entire OC, don't assume just because it worked before, it'll work now. Start again trying to find a stable voltage for 12 hours.


----------



## YounGMessiah

Alright ill give it a go again, I normally reflash the current BIOS before I OC. Ill try again


----------



## Gil80

Hi guys,

Need help understanding this BSOD. Not sure if this one is exactly as described in OP.



So I'm running 3770K @ 4.7Ghz
VID: 1.1609v
Vcore (load): 1.168v
Memory profile: X.M.P 4x4GB




I was able to run 4.6Ghz for 20 minutes just to see if I can get 4.7 at the same voltage values.
The settings I use in the BIOS are EXACTLY like in the OP besides the voltage settings and memory timings since I have XMP.

The common sense is to raise Vcore by 0.05v but I just want to be sure since this BSOD is not something that the OP mentions, or it does (Unstable RAM/IMC)


----------



## Totally Dubbed

4.7 @ 1.1v is either an incredible chip or needs more power.
I think you need a lot more vcore


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> 4.7 @ 1.1v is either an incredible chip or needs more power.
> I think you need a lot more vcore


I agree.


----------



## Loktar Ogar

New BIOS update 11/22/2013 for *ASUS P8Z77-V LK* (BIOS 1301) users like me.









http://support.asus.com/Download.aspx?SLanguage=en&p=1&s=39&m=P8Z77-V%20LK&os=8&ft=3&f_name=P8Z77-V-LK-ASUS-1301.zip#P8Z77-V-LK-ASUS-1301.zip


----------



## mr1hm

maybe a stupid question but, is it ok to flash your BIOS from version 1707 to 1903 and skip version 1802 on the maximus v extreme?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr1hm*
> 
> maybe a stupid question but, is it ok to flash your BIOS from version 1707 to 1903 and skip version 1802 on the maximus v extreme?


yup that's fine mate - don't worry about that


----------



## mr1hm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> yup that's fine mate - don't worry about that


wonderful, thanks


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Hey guys - thought it would be nice to mention swag over here:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1444861/nominations-the-most-helpful-people-on-oc-net

If it weren't for him the OC, for many people would have been unresolved.
Go give him a shout on that thread and give him a healthy thumbs up


----------



## Azzinoth

First time posting on these forums and I would like to thank Swag for the awesome guide however I still have been having issues with my overclock. I have an i5 3570k which I have had for a year and a half, and decided to finally overclock. The motherboard I have is an Asus P8 Z77-V LE Plus, and I have a Hyper 212 evo for aftermarket cooling. *My desired overclock is 4.5 GHz* I was able to achieve it with *1.315 vcore* and even though I passed a 12 hour prime test (actually it went 17 hours with no errors or BSOD's) applications I have been using are still crashing. Before all that though I set it to offset mode after the 17 hour prime test. My VID was 1.2810v so my offset was +0.035 after rounding it up. After my apps crashed I went back in the bios and increased the offset by a notch till I had it stable with no apps crashing which my offset is now +0.045 and still having apps crash. The max temps I had during prime were 75,80,82,78 which I don't think are that great, but most of the time my temps fluctuated from mid 60's to mid 70's. Now my question is should I continue to increase my offset by a notch until apps stop crashing or do I just have a bad chip, and in which case should I try to get a new one from Intel even though I have had this chip for a year and a half?

Edit: Another question I have is should the core speed be going from 4500 to 1600 when idling in offset mode? I just want to make sure this is normal.


----------



## Gil80

Hi everyone,

First let me thank you for helping me out with the OC process.

Second, I'd like to share with you my last OC update results and have your thoughts about it.

CPU: 3770K @ 4.7Ghz not delidded yet
MB: Asus P8Z77-V-Deluxe
RAM: 4x4GB Corsair Vengeance 1600
Cooling: Swiftech H220
Manual Vcore: 1.205v
Ran PRIME95 for 29 hours on Blend mode, 10 minutes small FFT and 13500MB allocated (much like the OP suggested)

Temps:
Outside temp was 35deg and the room was about 30~32deg.
Highest temp recorded on noon time was 83deg.



As a side note, after I calculated the correct offset voltage which is 0.055v, I see that 10 minutes after boot, the CPU voltage and frequency are bouncing up and down but the Task Manager shows System Idle Process 99% but it never really settles down to 1600MHz.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gil80*
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> First let me thank you for helping me out with the OC process.
> 
> Second, I'd like to share with you my last OC update results and have your thoughts about it.
> 
> CPU: 3770K @ 4.7Ghz not delidded yet
> MB: Asus P8Z77-V-Deluxe
> RAM: 4x4GB Corsair Vengeance 1600
> Cooling: Swiftech H220
> Manual Vcore: 1.205v
> Ran PRIME95 for 29 hours on Blend mode, 10 minutes small FFT and 13500MB allocated (much like the OP suggested)
> 
> Temps:
> Outside temp was 35deg and the room was about 30~32deg.
> Highest temp recorded on noon time was 83deg.
> 
> 
> 
> As a side note, after I calculated the correct offset voltage which is 0.055v, I see that 10 minutes after boot, the CPU voltage and frequency are bouncing up and down but the Task Manager shows System Idle Process 99% but it never really settles down to 1600MHz.


that's absolutely fine and your voltage for your OC is EXCELLENT!
Great job buddy


----------



## Azzinoth

Okay so I went and increased my offset to two notches from 0.050 to 0.060 I have been able to get cod not to crash when starting it up. I played one and no crashes so far.

Is it worth continuing to increases my offset by a notch if apps still crash? Also sitting in the menus of cod my cpuz is showing my core speed at 1600 even though I have it overclocked to 4.5ghz is that normal, and when I go into a game will the core speed increase to 4.5ghz when it needs to or should it be constantly at 4.5ghz?

Any insight on this would be very much appreciated I just want to make sure I did my overclocking right or if I need to start over again with my testing.


----------



## benjamen50

You should keep increasing until you find stability. In my way means no random hard freezing or WHEA errors in windows event logger a.k.a Processor Core Hardware correction error 19 in windows system logs. If you get errors there it means that your close to getting stable but not quite and yes idles at 1.6 ghz is normal it is part of intel speedstep technology. This saves energy and high temperatures at idle usage. Better to leave in on like that because it saves lifespan of your chip and unneeded use of power on idle.


----------



## Azzinoth

Thank you for the answer on the core speed down clocking when idling. When I look at the event viewer the WHEA errors I have been getting are showing an event ID 20.

Should I continue to up my offset a notch till those disappear altogether?
Should I go back to manual mode to increase my voltage or is it all the same if I just increase my offset by a notch?


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azzinoth*
> 
> Thank you for the answer on the core speed down clocking when idling. When I look at the event viewer the WHEA errors I have been getting are showing an event ID 20.
> 
> Should I continue to up my offset a notch till those disappear altogether?
> Should I go back to manual mode to increase my voltage or is it all the same if I just increase my offset by a notch?


Does it only happen when OC, cause I saw some reports a windows update gave someone the ID 20 error .
And from that link it seemed to fix his issue .

http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/forum/windows_7-gaming/windows-7-kernal-whea-event-id-20-error/fed13880-7309-4c1c-bf19-01f8945cc1d6

http://www.infoworld.com/t/microsoft-windows/microsoft-needs-your-help-fix-botched-patch-kb-2859537-225314


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azzinoth*
> 
> First time posting on these forums and I would like to thank Swag for the awesome guide however I still have been having issues with my overclock. I have an i5 3570k which I have had for a year and a half, and decided to finally overclock. The motherboard I have is an Asus P8 Z77-V LE Plus, and I have a Hyper 212 evo for aftermarket cooling. *My desired overclock is 4.5 GHz* I was able to achieve it with *1.315 vcore* and even though I passed a 12 hour prime test (actually it went 17 hours with no errors or BSOD's) applications I have been using are still crashing. Before all that though I set it to offset mode after the 17 hour prime test. My VID was 1.2810v so my offset was +0.035 after rounding it up. After my apps crashed I went back in the bios and increased the offset by a notch till I had it stable with no apps crashing which my offset is now +0.045 and still having apps crash. The max temps I had during prime were 75,80,82,78 which I don't think are that great, but most of the time my temps fluctuated from mid 60's to mid 70's. Now my question is should I continue to increase my offset by a notch until apps stop crashing or do I just have a bad chip, and in which case should I try to get a new one from Intel even though I have had this chip for a year and a half?
> 
> Edit: Another question I have is should the core speed be going from 4500 to 1600 when idling in offset mode? I just want to make sure this is normal.


throttling from 4500 to 1600 is completely normal - it is related to your windows power options and speedstep in the BIOS. I recommend leaving it like that, as you save power and there's no need for your CPU to be at max OC at all times.

Your temps are fine for that voltage, but that voltage is INSANELY HIGH.
Could you do us a favour, go to stock, and double check that you're passing without any errors on stock voltage and stock bios?
I have a feeling that it might not be your CPU throwing up errors in prime, but something else.

Your offset calculation is correct, but again, I think something else is wrong on your PC (hardware wise) - could very well be RAM.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azzinoth*
> 
> Okay so I went and increased my offset to two notches from 0.050 to 0.060 I have been able to get cod not to crash when starting it up. I played one and no crashes so far.
> 
> Is it worth continuing to increases my offset by a notch if apps still crash? Also sitting in the menus of cod my cpuz is showing my core speed at 1600 even though I have it overclocked to 4.5ghz is that normal, and when I go into a game will the core speed increase to 4.5ghz when it needs to or should it be constantly at 4.5ghz?
> 
> Any insight on this would be very much appreciated I just want to make sure I did my overclocking right or if I need to start over again with my testing.


Apps shouldn't crash at all, if they do (by that I don't mean like bf4.exe has stopped working) I mean - a BSOD or a PC crash (restart) - then you need to increase vcore.
As for the frequency - yes that's normal as said above. COD barely challenges the PC's nowadays - so it's natural for it to sit at 1600 when you're in the menus.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benjamen50*
> 
> You should keep increasing until you find stability. In my way means no random hard freezing or WHEA errors in windows event logger a.k.a Processor Core Hardware correction error 19 in windows system logs. If you get errors there it means that your close to getting stable but not quite and yes idles at 1.6 ghz is normal it is part of intel speedstep technology. This saves energy and high temperatures at idle usage. Better to leave in on like that because it saves lifespan of your chip and unneeded use of power on idle.


agreed.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azzinoth*
> 
> Thank you for the answer on the core speed down clocking when idling. When I look at the event viewer the WHEA errors I have been getting are showing an event ID 20.
> 
> Should I continue to up my offset a notch till those disappear altogether?
> Should I go back to manual mode to increase my voltage or is it all the same if I just increase my offset by a notch?


Event 20 - I looked it up, seems hardware related?
Not quite sure- but as I said before - I think it might be worth running prime for 24hrs on STOCK - to determine if you've got any problems. I stated this quite clearly in my video guides, as I had problems OC'ing at first.


----------



## Azzinoth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> throttling from 4500 to 1600 is completely normal - it is related to your windows power options and speedstep in the BIOS. I recommend leaving it like that, as you save power and there's no need for your CPU to be at max OC at all times.
> 
> Your temps are fine for that voltage, but that voltage is INSANELY HIGH.
> Could you do us a favour, go to stock, and double check that you're passing without any errors on stock voltage and stock bios?
> I have a feeling that it might not be your CPU throwing up errors in prime, but something else.
> 
> Your offset calculation is correct, but again, I think something else is wrong on your PC (hardware wise) - could very well be RAM.
> Apps shouldn't crash at all, if they do (by that I don't mean like bf4.exe has stopped working) I mean - a BSOD or a PC crash (restart) - then you need to increase vcore.
> As for the frequency - yes that's normal as said above. COD barely challenges the PC's nowadays - so it's natural for it to sit at 1600 when you're in the menus.
> agreed.
> Event 20 - I looked it up, seems hardware related?
> Not quite sure- but as I said before - I think it might be worth running prime for 24hrs on STOCK - to determine if you've got any problems. I stated this quite clearly in my video guides, as I had problems OC'ing at first.


Yeah I don't plan on messing with any of the power options at all. I agree with the voltage as well I though it was the chip, but you're saying it could be some other hardware issue.
I just put the BIOS back to the optimized default and will run Prime for 24 hrs and see how things go.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azzinoth*
> 
> Yeah I don't plan on messing with any of the power options at all. I agree with the voltage as well I though it was the chip, but you're saying it could be some other hardware issue.
> I just put the BIOS back to the optimized default and will run Prime for 24 hrs and see how things go.


I had faulty ram myself (brand new corsair ram as well) so it can be anything. Hopefully you'll be able to determine it. If you pass prime, then yes you've got a very hungry chip and if prime fails, then it has something to do with your hardware, or possibly software (very rare to be software)


----------



## Azzinoth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I had faulty ram myself (brand new corsair ram as well) so it can be anything. Hopefully you'll be able to determine it. If you pass prime, then yes you've got a very hungry chip and if prime fails, then it has something to do with your hardware, or possibly software (very rare to be software)


I am currently running the test right now and should I even worry about WHEA errors? I have seen Swag mention in this thread to not worry about them at all.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Certain errors you can ignore - as event viewer will pull up anything that it doesn't like (ie cd rom not being plugged in, even if you disconnected it) but all the errors are useful. I always aim for no errors or minimal.
Some whea errors are serious and should be taken seriously too - basically like experiencing a bsod (some can be overcooked as they're driver related, but others are serious)


----------



## benjamen50

Event id 19 also mean instability but increasing the vcore fixed it. I used manual offset because of the stability issues at a high overclock


----------



## Azzinoth

Okay so I ran the 24 hour prime test as requested Totally Dubbed and everything was fine no errors, or bsods. It looks like I might have a voltage hungry chip which is some what disappointing.

My temps are fine if I put it back to 4.5ghz however should I just settle for a lesser overclock seeing how voltage hungry the chip is?

Edit: For now I am going to leave it at default settings till I get some advice. If I set back to 4.5ghz and continue to get the whea error id 20 I don't think it would be worth increasing the voltage to stabilize since it is already in the 1.340 range. What are your opinions on this?


----------



## NFSFAN

i've been 24/hrs prime blend stable at 90% memory, 12 hrs stable large fft, and 4 hrs stable IBT. yet i get whea event 19 warnings in event viewer when i play battlefield 4. there are no whea errors present when I ran prime or IBT. Any ideas guys?
I'm running my 3570k delidded at 1.4v temps are under 70 celsius on all cores I tried upping the voltage all the way to 1.43v still get whea events. It eats a lot of voltage just to get to 4.6 ghz my chip is a dud :/


----------



## CyBorg807

So I decided to give this guide a shot with OCing my 3770K, Normally I just set then manual multi, Vcore and LLC to Very High and leave everything else. Anyways I followed the guide and I noticed that now my voltage in CPUz bounces higher than it is set rather than lower like with my method, always by about 0.010 from what it was set to, I ended up with 1.335V for a 4.7GHz OC. In CPUz the Vcore bounces from 1.336 to 1.344 under load. Is this normal with this guide?


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CyBorg807*
> 
> So I decided to give this guide a shot with OCing my 3770K, Normally I just set then manual multi, Vcore and LLC to Very High and leave everything else. Anyways I followed the guide and I noticed that now my voltage in CPUz bounces higher than it is set rather than lower like with my method, always by about 0.010 from what it was set to, I ended up with 1.335V for a 4.7GHz OC. In CPUz the Vcore bounces from 1.336 to 1.344 under load. Is this normal with this guide?


You can't stop the changing because what you are using to check the voltage is a software. Just use the the higher one to be the voltage you are taking into account.







If your old settings worked, then use your old settings. There is no absolute need for you to use this guide.


----------



## mr1hm

has anyone experienced an issue regarding a "CPU Fan Error!"

seems to only happen when i'm cold booting or whenever the PC has been turned off for 4-5 hours+. it happens during the POST phase, i'll see the ROG logo come up and then the next screen is where it shoots me the "CPU Fan Error!" instead of booting into windows.

sometimes it'll give me the message once and on the next reboot it boots up fine but, other times it seems to persist for over 5 reboots. my fans seem to be spinning up fine and i can't really tell what's causing the issue









if anyone has an idea, i'd appreciate any suggestions, i'm on BIOS v1707


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr1hm*
> 
> has anyone experienced an issue regarding a "CPU Fan Error!"
> 
> seems to only happen when i'm cold booting or whenever the PC has been turned off for 4-5 hours+. it happens during the POST phase, i'll see the ROG logo come up and then the next screen is where it shoots me the "CPU Fan Error!" instead of booting into windows.
> 
> sometimes it'll give me the message once and on the next reboot it boots up fine but, other times it seems to persist for over 5 reboots. my fans seem to be spinning up fine and i can't really tell what's causing the issue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if anyone has an idea, i'd appreciate any suggestions, i'm on BIOS v1707


Go to monitor page and disable monitoring for the CPU Fan. What's happening is that it isn't detecting a CPU cooler because aftermarket coolers don't use the plug that Intel's stock cooler uses and this is what happens.


----------



## mr1hm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Go to monitor page and disable monitoring for the CPU Fan. What's happening is that it isn't detecting a CPU cooler because aftermarket coolers don't use the plug that Intel's stock cooler uses and this is what happens.


ahhh i see, so the correct setting for this would be "Ignored," under "Fan Speed Monitor" correct?

i just took a look in the manual for the MVE and "Ignored" seems to be the closest to disabled.

really appreciate it, this error had me so confused...


----------



## Edkiefer

You could also go into monitor of bios and lower the CPU fan limit .

I leave the error set but lowered the RPM, As Swag said when cold the PWM fan runs its lowest and can go lower than the stock low limit .
I had this with CM 212evo as the fan was like 400rpm cold . I think I made mine low limit 600 or something .

Edit: I got that backwards, you lower the limit below the rpm it runs so no error and normal fan operations , if fan goes bad then it should still give you warning .
I think I ended up setting it to 400 rpm which is always lower than the evo fan .


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azzinoth*
> 
> Okay so I ran the 24 hour prime test as requested Totally Dubbed and everything was fine no errors, or bsods. It looks like I might have a voltage hungry chip which is some what disappointing.
> 
> My temps are fine if I put it back to 4.5ghz however should I just settle for a lesser overclock seeing how voltage hungry the chip is?
> 
> Edit: For now I am going to leave it at default settings till I get some advice. If I set back to 4.5ghz and continue to get the whea error id 20 I don't think it would be worth increasing the voltage to stabilize since it is already in the 1.340 range. What are your opinions on this?


That's fortunate and unfortunate to hear.
I guess your chip is very much hungry. You could dial down your OC.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFSFAN*
> 
> i've been 24/hrs prime blend stable at 90% memory, 12 hrs stable large fft, and 4 hrs stable IBT. yet i get whea event 19 warnings in event viewer when i play battlefield 4. there are no whea errors present when I ran prime or IBT. Any ideas guys?
> I'm running my 3570k delidded at 1.4v temps are under 70 celsius on all cores I tried upping the voltage all the way to 1.43v still get whea events. It eats a lot of voltage just to get to 4.6 ghz my chip is a dud :/


BF4 is super buggy - and also super picky with OC's - try raising it a little and monitoring temps and you should be fine. 1.43 is borderline dangerous for 24/7 use.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CyBorg807*
> 
> So I decided to give this guide a shot with OCing my 3770K, Normally I just set then manual multi, Vcore and LLC to Very High and leave everything else. Anyways I followed the guide and I noticed that now my voltage in CPUz bounces higher than it is set rather than lower like with my method, always by about 0.010 from what it was set to, I ended up with 1.335V for a 4.7GHz OC. In CPUz the Vcore bounces from 1.336 to 1.344 under load. Is this normal with this guide?


Bouncing under load or even on idle is normal even on stock bios settings.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr1hm*
> 
> has anyone experienced an issue regarding a "CPU Fan Error!"
> 
> seems to only happen when i'm cold booting or whenever the PC has been turned off for 4-5 hours+. it happens during the POST phase, i'll see the ROG logo come up and then the next screen is where it shoots me the "CPU Fan Error!" instead of booting into windows.
> 
> sometimes it'll give me the message once and on the next reboot it boots up fine but, other times it seems to persist for over 5 reboots. my fans seem to be spinning up fine and i can't really tell what's causing the issue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if anyone has an idea, i'd appreciate any suggestions, i'm on BIOS v1707


CPU fan error can be eliminated from the bios - by putting ignore CPU fan.
That said the STOCK intel cooler should NOT be giving you any sort of errors.


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azzinoth*
> 
> Okay so I ran the 24 hour prime test as requested Totally Dubbed and everything was fine no errors, or bsods. It looks like I might have a voltage hungry chip which is some what disappointing.
> 
> My temps are fine if I put it back to 4.5ghz however should I just settle for a lesser overclock seeing how voltage hungry the chip is?
> 
> Edit: For now I am going to leave it at default settings till I get some advice. If I set back to 4.5ghz and continue to get the whea error id 20 I don't think it would be worth increasing the voltage to stabilize since it is already in the 1.340 range. What are your opinions on this?


Do you know what voltage is needed for 4.4 , if it is a lot lower it may pay to try it 100mhz your not going to notice .


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFSFAN*
> 
> i've been 24/hrs prime blend stable at 90% memory, 12 hrs stable large fft, and 4 hrs stable IBT. yet i get whea event 19 warnings in event viewer when i play battlefield 4. there are no whea errors present when I ran prime or IBT. Any ideas guys?
> I'm running my 3570k delidded at 1.4v temps are under 70 celsius on all cores I tried upping the voltage all the way to 1.43v still get whea events. It eats a lot of voltage just to get to 4.6 ghz my chip is a dud :/


BF4 is good test for CPU it really pushes all cores (most I have seen in a game) , since your pretty much maxed out on voltage for 24/7 use IMO . only thing would be to try one notch down and see how it goes .

how many errors are we talking about in say hrs time , some guys don't mind errors I but my worry would be in time need to reformat but I have no proof of this .


----------



## mr1hm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> You could also go into monitor of bios and lower the CPU fan limit .
> 
> I leave the error set but lowered the RPM, As Swag said when cold the PWM fan runs its lowest and can go lower than the stock low limit .
> I had this with CM 212evo as the fan was like 400rpm cold . I think I made mine low limit 600 or something .
> 
> Edit: I got that backwards, you lower the limit below the rpm it runs so no error and normal fan operations , if fan goes bad then it should still give you warning .
> I think I ended up setting it to 400 rpm which is always lower than the evo fan .


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> CPU fan error can be eliminated from the bios - by putting ignore CPU fan.
> That said the STOCK intel cooler should NOT be giving you any sort of errors.


thanks guys









i set the fan monitor to ignored for now but, Edkiefer, i'll try your settings after i confirm the ignored setting works tomorrow cause i'm using a CM heatsink as well, the TPC812.


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> BF4 is super buggy - and also super picky with OC's - try raising it a little and monitoring temps and you should be fine. 1.43 is borderline dangerous for 24/7 use.
> .


Yes, its very unstable now and you can't judge OC by how it runs now as it randomly freezes or just closes but I don't think it should ever produce WHEA errors ,ot me that would be OC issue .
After last patch which improved on crash rate , I to lowed OC thinking maybe that was cause too but its not in my case .
It just so random depending on map and how long you play ,sometimes get lucky with crash free for few hrs, than bam the next time could be 15min .


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> Yes, its very unstable now and you can't judge OC by how it runs now as it randomly freezes or just closes but I don't think it should ever produce WHEA errors ,ot me that would be OC issue .


My system is fully stable - even my GPU OC now.
But BF4 will stop working after a certain amount of games for unknown reasons.

People on the BF4 thread sometimes say to me: That's because your system is unstable.
I can't help but laugh and say: Have you ever you folded?

BF4 intensive? Sure for a game.
Try folding for intensive lol.


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> My system is fully stable - even my GPU OC now.
> But BF4 will stop working after a certain amount of games for unknown reasons.
> 
> People on the BF4 thread sometimes say to me: That's because your system is unstable.
> I can't help but laugh and say: Have you ever you folded?
> 
> BF4 intensive? Sure for a game.
> Try folding for intensive lol.


Yes, I read same stuff from BF4 forum . The last patch has helped a lot but its still buggy . I did lower OC just to see but to me if it crashes/stops working and windows is fine and event viewer just says BF4exe then its not OC (especially if you lowered it for test) .

I never folded but BF4 comes up close to temps of prime95 on my system, which is a lot for game as most are like a good 10c lower than prime and don't push each core to 80%+ .

Hopefully they fix remaining issues .


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> Yes, I read same stuff from BF4 forum . The last patch has helped a lot but its still buggy . I did lower OC just to see but to me if it crashes/stops working and windows is fine and event viewer just says BF4exe then its not OC (especially if you lowered it for test) .
> 
> I never folded but BF4 comes up close to temps of prime95 on my system, which is a lot for game as most are like a good 10c lower than prime and don't push each core to 80%+ .
> 
> Hopefully they fix remaining issues .


absolutely agreed with the temps.
But folding pushes it even further (goes harder than prime)


----------



## Lionheart1980

Hey i have a question regarding bus speed. I setted the bus speed at like 47 and in my cpuz it shows my bus speed of 99.98 therefore making my cpu lower than 47.. like 4698? why is that? should i upped the blck a bit to compesate it?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lionheart1980*
> 
> Hey i have a question regarding bus speed. I setted the bus speed at like 47 and in my cpuz it shows my bus speed of 99.98 therefore making my cpu lower than 47.. like 4698? why is that? should i upped the blck a bit to compesate it?


leave bus speed to 100.


----------



## Lionheart1980

Ok, can u tell me why it does shows that? cpuz not updated for ivy? is that y?


----------



## Lionheart1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lionheart1980*
> 
> Ok, can u tell me why it does shows that? cpuz not updated for ivy? is that y?


I meant, i did leave the bus speed at 100, but the muliti is at 47 and in cpuz it shows 4698 and vcore little lower than what i setted in bio like i set 1.23, it shows 1.224... wlhy?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lionheart1980*
> 
> I meant, i did leave the bus speed at 100, but the muliti is at 47 and in cpuz it shows 4698 and vcore little lower than what i setted in bio like i set 1.23, it shows 1.224... wlhy?


man 0.002 ghz isn't going to kill you lol.
CPUZ also will display the vcore differently, depending on load - Look up LLC - If I'm not mistaken it is explained already in the OP


----------



## Lionheart1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> man 0.002 ghz isn't going to kill you lol.
> CPUZ also will display the vcore differently, depending on load - Look up LLC - If I'm not mistaken it is explained already in the OP


Ok i reread the OP about LLC, i understand it. I want to clear one thing up last time, since i'll ingore the cpuz .002 mhz and lttle vcore difference, once i find my stable clock and manuel vcore, do i *use the current vid minus vcore i set in bio or what's shown in cpuz then?*


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lionheart1980*
> 
> Ok i reread the OP about LLC, i understand it. I want to clear one thing up last time, since i'll ingore the cpuz .002 mhz and lttle vcore difference, once i find my stable clock and manuel vcore, do i *use the current vid minus vcore i set in bio or what's shown in cpuz then?*


set in bios - not the CPUZ one.
CPUZ vcore shouldn't be ignored either - as that determines how much LLC you need.


----------



## Edkiefer

CPU-Z is software based so its not 100% accurate ,especially with vcore as TD said don't worry about it you don't want to mess with blck .Asus used to even bump it up a fraction so the MB would be faster than others (not sure that happens anymore now) .

Yes, you load the CPU at the speed you want and use that VID and Vcore that you set in bios using manual mode . those two numbers will give you offset ,if that is what your looking for .

Vcore - VID = offset voltage


----------



## Lionheart1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> CPU-Z is software based so its not 100% accurate ,especially with vcore as TB said don't worry about it you don't want to mess with blck .Asus used to even bump it up a fraction so the MB would be faster than others (not sure that happens anymore now) .
> 
> Yes, you load the CPU at the speed you want and use that VID and Vcore that you set in bios using manual mode . those two numbers will give you offset ,if that is what your looking for .
> 
> Vcore - VID = offset voltage


The VID info i get from is *RealtempTI*... good to use for calculation?


----------



## Edkiefer

It should be ok, but I use either core-temp or HWMonitor.

Don't worry to much as there will be a variance in both readings(high an low range) and you will probably have to tweak the offset once you get a value .


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I use core temp personally.
And yes VID can only really be gotten via software in that respect.


----------



## Lionheart1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I use core temp personally.
> And yes VID can only really be gotten via software in that respect.


K much appreciated, I'll start doing test runs and such to find stable satisfied OC. cheers


----------



## NFSFAN

I reran prime95 blend just to see whats going on, i was getting whea warnings every 25-30 min, at the same settings and voltage that was stable before installing my 780 gtx into my system. Right now im at 1.432v and its been running prime blend almost 12 hrs now without any whea warnings so far. I don't know why its doing this, I had it stable 24hrs at 1.416-1.42v before. Is the chip degrading already? My temps are low barely hit 70 celsius on core 3 and hasn't gone over. Intel spec sheet says max voltage is 1.52v, and I'm well below that


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFSFAN*
> 
> I reran prime95 blend just to see whats going on, i was getting whea warnings every 25-30 min, at the same settings and voltage that was stable before installing my 780 gtx into my system. Right now im at 1.432v and its been running prime blend almost 12 hrs now without any whea warnings so far. I don't know why its doing this, I had it stable 24hrs at 1.416-1.42v before. Is the chip degrading already? My temps are low barely hit 70 celsius on core 3 and hasn't gone over. Intel spec sheet says max voltage is 1.52v, and I'm well below that


I would try to figure out app were running when you got the errors .
It can be that prime95 passes and no errors in event viewer but then you run a app that pushes some point that prime95 doesn't .
1.43v is pretty high , you plan on using this 24/7 ?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFSFAN*
> 
> I reran prime95 blend just to see whats going on, i was getting whea warnings every 25-30 min, at the same settings and voltage that was stable before installing my 780 gtx into my system. Right now im at 1.432v and its been running prime blend almost 12 hrs now without any whea warnings so far. I don't know why its doing this, I had it stable 24hrs at 1.416-1.42v before. Is the chip degrading already? My temps are low barely hit 70 celsius on core 3 and hasn't gone over. Intel spec sheet says max voltage is 1.52v, and I'm well below that


show us the WHEA errors you're getting in a screenshot.
Could be GTX driver related?


----------



## Edkiefer

game wise performance if he had slower GPU before the GPU was the bottleneck but now with faster GPU more free;s up what the CPU can do , but that's just in GPU intensive app like games .


----------



## Lionheart1980

Sorry for being a noob, what is whea error?

Another question regarding stable test runs, while i do the prime95 runs, i see one or two core stopped and said error found, it don't stop or bsod yet.. does it mean still error and i should stop it and increase vcore again.. should it be no error at all in all worker's windows? Trying to understand here regarding the test runs and finding stable overclock pass 4.6 ghz.. i'm at 4.7 now with 1.265v so far.. has been 20mins til i found 2 workers stopped and said error found.. but didn't crashed.. care to explain?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lionheart1980*
> 
> Sorry for being a noob, what is whea error?
> 
> Another question regarding stable test runs, while i do the prime95 runs, i see one or two core stopped and said error found, it don't stop or bsod yet.. does it mean still error and i should stop it and increase vcore again.. should it be no error at all in all worker's windows? Trying to understand here regarding the test runs and finding stable overclock pass 4.6 ghz.. i'm at 4.7 now with 1.265v so far.. has been 20mins til i found 2 workers stopped and said error found.. but didn't crashed.. care to explain?


WHEA:
http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/windows/hardware/gg463286.aspx

Prime:
When 1 worker stops- you have to stop the test and up the vcore - completely pointless carrying on.


----------



## Lionheart1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> WHEA:
> http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/windows/hardware/gg463286.aspx
> 
> Prime:
> When 1 worker stops- you have to stop the test and up the vcore - completely pointless carrying on.


Ahh i see, thanks for the clarification. Also thanks for the heads up about any workers stop, means same as crashed basically.. i'll shall bump the vcore then. Thanks.


----------



## NFSFAN

So far I played a few games of bf4 and it didn't throw any whea. it seems i wasn't fully stable at the previous voltage after installing the 780 gtx. yes i plan to run this voltage 24/7 because going under 4.6ghz will drop frames under 60 on max, at this speed it never drops below 60. if i had an i7 this most likely wouldn't be the case. temps are good they don't go above 70 celsius in prime and stay under 65 in bf4
EDIT: i ran blend @ 90% memory for 12 hrs and large fft for 12 hrs. no whea. final voltage is 1.432v. i don't know how safe it is but i read that high voltage is fine as long as temps don't go above 80


----------



## Epsi

I have a weird thing going on.

Got my 3770k running at 4.6 stable for a while now. But after i rebuilding my hardware into a new case, i suddenly having WHEA errors.

Weird thing is, i didn't changed anything, all the hardware is the same. Settings are the same, only the case is different.

Does anyone experienced the same sort of thing before? I dunno where i need to look.

I did try some extra Vcore, but it didn't help. It's frustrating me.


----------



## NFSFAN

yea it seems the slightest of changes can make or break the overclock. its one of those set it and leave it kind of thing. the bios on the z77 which is a bit newer than the z68 is somewhat buggy. i remember before the 2104 update, after fiddling with bios settings too much, some refused to save. I had my 3570k stable at 1.4v before installing the 780 gtx. it was stable prime blend/largefft. i didn't even think installing a new video card would make a difference in OC stability, it shouldn't right? well for me it did. I had to bump up volts to 1.43 to get it stable again.
EDIT: I would flash the latest bios using USB Flashback method, clear the cmos then boot and put in the old settings you were stable at. Make sure the EPU and TPU switches are both disabled. Maybe you accidentaly flipped them when moving the board into the new case


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Epsi*
> 
> I have a weird thing going on.
> 
> Got my 3770k running at 4.6 stable for a while now. But after i rebuilding my hardware into a new case, i suddenly having WHEA errors.
> 
> Weird thing is, i didn't changed anything, all the hardware is the same. Settings are the same, only the case is different.
> 
> Does anyone experienced the same sort of thing before? I dunno where i need to look.
> 
> I did try some extra Vcore, but it didn't help. It's frustrating me.


Looking at your HW , only thing can think of is your H100 block .
I see many can have issue of it not being flat on the chip .
one corner tighter than it should .
That is only thing I can think of , might be worth a check .


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Epsi*
> 
> I have a weird thing going on.
> 
> Got my 3770k running at 4.6 stable for a while now. But after i rebuilding my hardware into a new case, i suddenly having WHEA errors.
> 
> Weird thing is, i didn't changed anything, all the hardware is the same. Settings are the same, only the case is different.
> 
> Does anyone experienced the same sort of thing before? I dunno where i need to look.
> 
> I did try some extra Vcore, but it didn't help. It's frustrating me.


Might not be OC related- check your other hardware - maybe even drivers.
Happens sometimes, especially when it comes to reseating (ie RAM)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFSFAN*
> 
> yea it seems the slightest of changes can make or break the overclock. its one of those set it and leave it kind of thing. the bios on the z77 which is a bit newer than the z68 is somewhat buggy. i remember before the 2104 update, after fiddling with bios settings too much, some refused to save. I had my 3570k stable at 1.4v before installing the 780 gtx. it was stable prime blend/largefft. i didn't even think installing a new video card would make a difference in OC stability, it shouldn't right? well for me it did. I had to bump up volts to 1.43 to get it stable again.
> EDIT: I would flash the latest bios using USB Flashback method, clear the cmos then boot and put in the old settings you were stable at. Make sure the EPU and TPU switches are both disabled. Maybe you accidentaly flipped them when moving the board into the new case


agreed that can be one thing.


----------



## Epsi

Thanks for ur comments. Will check them wen im back from work.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## benjamen50

Getting to 4.7 GHZ was an ass for an i5 3570K in my situation, I needed over 1.34v to run semi-stable, I may have to increase vcore to enliminate these WHEA errors, but it's not even worth it due to the insane amout of voltage and the heat generated from getting 4.7 GHZ stable, so I just ended up going to 4.5 GHz with a 1.25v VCore...

(4.5)70°C at full load is a LOT better than (4.7)89°C at full load.


----------



## NFSFAN

well it seems im still getting whea errors when i play battlefield 4. i don't know why that is. its really confusing me. they're event id 19 warnings, nothing has changed. this is the same settings and config that passed prime 95 blend and large fft for 12 hrs both.


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFSFAN*
> 
> well it seems im still getting whea errors when i play battlefield 4. i don't know why that is. its really confusing me. they're event id 19 warnings, nothing has changed. this is the same settings and config that passed prime 95 blend and large fft for 12 hrs both.


It can be because prime95 does one thing and BF4 is doing many things, all different type of data .

I see you say large FTT , have you tried small FTT or blend for long time to cover all sizes(like in the guide here) ?
AFAIK , large pushes more MB and memory subsystems where small is more CPU with L1/L2 etc .

I would say add 10mv but your so high now , did you ever try 4.5 first with BF4 ?


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFSFAN*
> 
> well it seems im still getting whea errors when i play battlefield 4. i don't know why that is. its really confusing me. they're event id 19 warnings, nothing has changed. this is the same settings and config that passed prime 95 blend and large fft for 12 hrs both.


BF4 and FC3 push the CPU harder than Prime95, believe it or not.







I had to increase vcore by .05 to prevent WHEA errors while running BF4.


----------



## NFSFAN

i can up it all the way to 100000v it still throws warnings in bf4. probably gonna ditch this platform and switch to ivy bridge e. 3570k bottlenecks my 780 gtx at anything under 4.6. should've known not to mix mainstream components with premium ones.


----------



## NFSFAN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> It can be because prime95 does one thing and BF4 is doing many things, all different type of data .
> 
> I see you say large FTT , have you tried small FTT or blend for long time to cover all sizes(like in the guide here) ?
> AFAIK , large pushes more MB and memory subsystems where small is more CPU with L1/L2 etc .
> 
> I would say add 10mv but your so high now , did you ever try 4.5 first with BF4 ?


yes i ran both blend @ 90% memory and large fft for 12 hrs both passed no warnings. bf4 i play one game and it throws whea after 10 minutes


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFSFAN*
> 
> yes i ran both blend @ 90% memory and large fft for 12 hrs both passed no warnings. bf4 i play one game and it throws whea after 10 minutes


Can you run BF4 with stock clocks w/o crashing?
3770K here and stable at 4.5, 4.6 and 4.7 via prime but crashig BF4.
Here's the kicker....
I crash at random with stock clocks also...







so yea, I'm pretty sure it's not the OC, just buggy game/gpu drivers IMO. Maybe they'll get it iorned out soon.
Don't keep chasing your tail if you can't run it at stock clocks.


----------



## NFSFAN

crashes are crashes. however whea is another story


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat

That are not crashes from instabil components CPU / Memory.
BF4 is that probem, you all have to wait for the next patches, thats all i can say.


----------



## NFSFAN

really not sure what to make of it tbh. even tried folding for a few hrs and its fine. i dropped voltage to 1.416 as well. really weird that bf4 throws whea errors. its either 1 or 2 whea in one full 30 min round. playing siege of shanghai on full 64 player servers is what im testing on btw. is anyone else getting whea while playing this game? running windows 8.1 btw


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFSFAN*
> 
> really not sure what to make of it tbh. even tried folding for a few hrs and its fine. i dropped voltage to 1.416 as well. really weird that bf4 throws whea errors. its either 1 or 2 whea in one full 30 min round. playing siege of shanghai on full 64 player servers is what im testing on btw. is anyone else getting whea while playing this game? running windows 8.1 btw


I'm on win7. It's difficult to help if you don't answer questions, but I'll ask you once more...Can you run BF4 without a crash at stock clocks?
If so, load optimized defaults via BIOS then play the game for 30 min to see if you get WHEA. Easy way to tell if the OC is the problem or not.









EDIT
Found some related info that may be of use to you







SOURCE
Quote:


> Ivy Bridge tends to generate a lot of "WHEA-logger Event ID 19" when OC is on the edge or unstable.
> The general format is:
> - A corrected hardware error has occurred.
> - Reported by component: Processor Core
> - Error Source: Corrected Machine Check
> - Error Type: Internal parity error
> - Processor ID: &#8230;
> 
> For Ivy Bridge owners it's important to watch out for WHEA-logger events, even though Prime95 etc. may seemingly run Ok. Occasionally it may cause weird BSODs and other headaches so it's not to ignore. Windows 8 is particularly sensitive to WHEA-logger events, and running WEI (WinSat) can help to detect instability related to this (it would typically crash around event 19).
> 
> The general advice about handling WHEA-logger issues is to bump the VCore&#8230; It works but it'll raise the CPU temperatures etc. so it's generally undesirable when everything else is Ok.
> 
> I discovered that bumping the VCCIO a little, e.g. to 1.075-1.100V (stock value is 1.050V), may help in getting rid of the WHEA-logger events, and it may even allow you to lessen the VCore without hurting the OC stability! (I've tested this on two different machines with Win7/Win8 and it has the same effect).


----------



## NFSFAN

it crashes at stock clocks just like it would with the oc. however it doesn't throw whea 19 warnings. i don't have vccio on my board only vccsa which is at 0.925 stock


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFSFAN*
> 
> it crashes at stock clocks just like it would with the oc. however it doesn't throw whea 19 warnings. i don't have vccio on my board only vccsa which is at 0.925 stock


If it crashes at stock clocks, then your chip may either be defective or really close to being defective that it can't run properly. I would request an RMA instantly from Intel. If you have $25, there is a cross-ship service so you can get your chip that much faster. Around 2 - 3 days.


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFSFAN*
> 
> it crashes at stock clocks just like it would with the oc. however it doesn't throw whea 19 warnings. i don't have vccio on my board only vccsa which is at 0.925 stock


I'm pretty sure it's the game, drivers or both and not your OC. Join the club








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> If it crashes at stock clocks, then your chip may either be defective or really close to being defective that it can't run properly. I would request an RMA instantly from Intel. If you have $25, there is a cross-ship service so you can get your chip that much faster. Around 2 - 3 days.


Another posibility...running at >1.4v 24/7 passes lots of current


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat

BF4 is the problem not any hardware. Wait for some patches and then you will see.


----------



## NFSFAN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> If it crashes at stock clocks, then your chip may either be defective or really close to being defective that it can't run properly. I would request an RMA instantly from Intel. If you have $25, there is a cross-ship service so you can get your chip that much faster. Around 2 - 3 days.


I wouldn't be able to RMA it considering its delidded. Maybe its damaged, maybe its the game, I don't know. Other games don't crash or give whea either


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFSFAN*
> 
> I wouldn't be able to RMA it considering its delidded. Maybe its damaged, maybe its the game, I don't know. Other games don't crash or give whea either


De-lidded? You can still RMA - give the captain a shout (val) and he'll let you know how to deal with intel.


----------



## Edkiefer

Bf4 crashing is known issue , some maps it happens fast , others not much . there last patch didn't address stability but AFAIK next one will . the previous one did help a lot . Its usable now .

But It should not produce WHEA errors ,that to me means CPU not stable in long run , I would drop down a notch if voltage didn't help .
See how that goes .


----------



## NFSFAN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> De-lidded? You can still RMA - give the captain a shout (val) and he'll let you know how to deal with intel.


funny enough i did rma a 3570k for no reason whatsoever besides that it was a dud with ocing as well. that one wouldn't even do 4.5 ghz. got the one i have now and this one is just slightly better but its still ****. who is val?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFSFAN*
> 
> funny enough i did rma a 3570k for no reason whatsoever besides that it was a dud with ocing as well. that one wouldn't even do 4.5 ghz. got the one i have now and this one is just slightly better but its still ****. who is val?


leader of the clan (delidding







)


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *NFSFAN*
> 
> funny enough i did rma a 3570k for no reason whatsoever besides that it was a dud with ocing as well. that one wouldn't even do 4.5 ghz. got the one i have now and this one is just slightly better but its still ****. who is val?
> 
> 
> 
> leader of the clan (delidding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
Click to expand...

Oh Captain, my Captain.


----------



## Gil80

131210_080149.zip 320k .zip file

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gil80*
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> First let me thank you for helping me out with the OC process.
> 
> Second, I'd like to share with you my last OC update results and have your thoughts about it.
> 
> CPU: 3770K @ 4.7Ghz not delidded yet
> MB: Asus P8Z77-V-Deluxe
> RAM: 4x4GB Corsair Vengeance 1600
> Cooling: Swiftech H220
> Manual Vcore: 1.205v
> Ran PRIME95 for 29 hours on Blend mode, 10 minutes small FFT and 13500MB allocated (much like the OP suggested)
> 
> Temps:
> Outside temp was 35deg and the room was about 30~32deg.
> Highest temp recorded on noon time was 83deg.
> 
> 
> 
> As a side note, after I calculated the correct offset voltage which is 0.055v, I see that 10 minutes after boot, the CPU voltage and frequency are bouncing up and down but the Task Manager shows System Idle Process 99% but it never really settles down to 1600MHz.


Hi all,

I just ran Small FFT because I wanted to show you guys the temps before and after delidding and OCing.
But I got BSOD and I'm not sure if it's OC related or not.
From the screenshot above you can see that I used PRIME95 according to OP suggestions.
This time I used small FFT and after several minutes I got *BSOD bugcheck was: 0x000000fc*

I have uploaded logs to this post and I hope if someone can take a look and tell me if it's OC related or not. If it's not then I'll take it to another forum.

Thanks for the help


----------



## benjamen50

I doubt 1.2005v is stable with 4.7 GHz on a i7-3770k. Try pushing the vcore voltage up a notch and see if that helps. Also check for Whea errors in the windows event logger. That is a pretty impressive over clock.


----------



## Gil80

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benjamen50*
> 
> I doubt 1.2005v is stable with 4.7 GHz on a i7-3770k. Try pushing the vcore voltage up a notch and see if that helps. Also check for Whea errors in the windows event logger. That is a pretty impressive over clock.


Did you see the screenshot?

I ran PRIME95 for 29 hours with these settings and not a single issue.
It's only with Small FFT

Event Viewer error is:
The computer has rebooted from a bugcheck. The bugcheck was: 0x000000fc (0xfffff8800b367470, 0x8000000293b7c963, 0xfffff8800b367280, 0x0000000000000002). A dump was saved in: C:\Windows\Minidump\121013-6052-01.dmp. Report Id: 121013-6052-01.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gil80*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *benjamen50*
> 
> I doubt 1.2005v is stable with 4.7 GHz on a i7-3770k. Try pushing the vcore voltage up a notch and see if that helps. Also check for Whea errors in the windows event logger. That is a pretty impressive over clock.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you see the screenshot?
> 
> I ran PRIME95 for 29 hours with these settings and not a single issue.
> It's only with Small FFT
> 
> Event Viewer error is:
> The computer has rebooted from a bugcheck. The bugcheck was: 0x000000fc (0xfffff8800b367470, 0x8000000293b7c963, 0xfffff8800b367280, 0x0000000000000002). A dump was saved in: C:\Windows\Minidump\121013-6052-01.dmp. Report Id: 121013-6052-01.
Click to expand...

Looks like RAM due to the 0x0fc code. If your RAM is overclocked, turn off RAM overclock; if it isn't, most likely your OC is barely stable and there are times when under severe load it isn't stable causing the IMC to crash and lead to RAM problems like that.


----------



## Gil80

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Looks like RAM due to the 0x0fc code. If your RAM is overclocked, turn off RAM overclock; if it isn't, most likely your OC is barely stable and there are times when under severe load it isn't stable causing the IMC to crash and lead to RAM problems like that.


I think I have a lead...

When running blend mode test using the OP settings, I notice that CPU-Z shows the expected Vcore which is 1.200v, HOWEVER when running Small FFT (Maximum heat), CPU-Z shows that the Vcore is 1.982v

I wonder why


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gil80*
> 
> I think I have a lead...
> 
> When running blend mode test using the OP settings, I notice that CPU-Z shows the expected Vcore which is 1.200v, HOWEVER when running Small FFT (Maximum heat), CPU-Z shows that the Vcore is 1.982v
> 
> I wonder why


What do you have LLC on , is it set as in guide ?

For whatever reason your getting slight vdroop , not real bad amount .
I would raise vcore 18-20mv as your way low compared to most 4.5 users . So raise it 0.018-0.020 and retest .

As Swag mention to it be good to run ram at factory spec or even straight 1600 (defaults )


----------



## Imprezzion

Just droppin' in here to share my OC and to see if I can improve on anything.

Hardware used:
ASUS P8Z77-V Pro @ 2104 BIOS (Latest)
Intel Core i7 3770K Delidded with CLU between IHS and die.
4x4GB Crucial Ballistix Elite @ 2133Mhz 9-10-10-21-120-1T @ 1.6750v (Samsung HCH9 chips, binned to do 2400C9, on SB-E they did 2400 9-11-10-24-120-1T 1.725v stable)
Swiftech H320 watercooling with a MCR320 360mm rad @ push pull Noiseblocker BlackSilentFan XL-P 2000RPM PWM fans.

Settings: (*bold* what I changed from the original posts settings)


Spoiler: Entire BIOS setup under here ;)



*AI Tweaker*
Ai Overclock Tuner ► Manual
BCLK/PEG Frequency ► 100.0
ASUS MultiCore Enhancement ► *Enabled*
Turbo Ratio ► Manual
Ratio Synchronizing Control ► Enabled
1-Core Ratio Limit ► *50*
Internal PLL Overvoltage ► Enabled
CPU bus speed : DRAM speed ratio mode ► Auto
Memory Frequency ► *2133Mhz*
EPU Power Saving Mode ► Disabled
CPU Voltage ► *Offset Mode*
CPU Manual Voltage ► *+0.240 which is 1.440v load / 1.464v idle*
DRAM Voltage ► *1.6750v*
VCCSA Voltage ► *1.050v*
CPU PLL Voltage ► *1.81250v*
PCH Voltage ► *1.100v*
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA ► *0.500*
Next 4 Entries (DRAM DATA, DRAM CTRL) ► *0.500*
CPU Spread Sectrum ► Disabled
BCLK Recovery ► Disabled

*DRAM Timing*
9-10-10-21-120-1T, rest Auto.

*CPU Power*
CPU Ratio ► *Auto, This on Auto with 1-core ratio on 50 and no EIST will ensure 5Ghz all the time as well.*
Enhanced Intel SpeedStep Technology ► *Disabled so it won't underclock*
Turbo Mode ► Enabled
Next 5 entries ► *All as high as they go so they don't limit in any way*
*All C-States Disabled*

*DIGI+ Power*
CPU Load-line Calibration ► *High, has always given a more stable voltage for me as Ultra High overvolts under load.*
CPU Voltage Frequency ► Manual
CPU Fixed Frequency ► 350
CPU Power Phase Control ► Extreme
CPU Power Duty Control ► T-Probe
CPU Current Capability ► 140%
CPU Power Thermal Control ► *Max*
CPU Power Response Control ► *Ultra Fast*
DRAM Current Capability ► *130% / Max*
DRAM Voltage Frequency ► *350*
DRAM Power Phase Control ► *Extreme*
DRAM Power Thermal Control ► *Max*



This results in 5Ghz being stable on 1.440v load in Prime95 (ran it 10.5 hours on Custom Blend @ 14GB RAM) and LinX with AVX as well.

Max temps with CLU between Die-IHS and IHS-Waterblock were 66-72-70-68. Pump and fans PWM controlled but probably like, 90-100% speed most of the time. They are quite quiet even for 6 2000RPM fans and a 3000RPM pump..

Now, I tried Offset voltage with EIST and all C-States enabled and while this was stress stable it would crash applications / BSOD when load changed rapidly like, it would play a round of BF4 just fine, but as soon as the loading screen hit the frequency would jump wildly between 1600-3000-5000Mhz and this would cause crashes or BSOD's.
I just turned EIST and C-States off but left Offset voltage enabled as I couldn't be bothered finding the setpoint which gave 1.440v load again on Manual mode lol.

ALso, The CPU needs a hella lot of VCCSA / VCCIO (which is linked on these boards I believe?) to run 4 DIMM's on 2133 C9. I don't see myself making the 2400Mhz again even though i'd really love to reach that again.

So, how does she look?


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Just droppin' in here to share my OC and to see if I can improve on anything.
> 
> Hardware used:
> ASUS P8Z77-V Pro @ 2104 BIOS (Latest)
> Intel Core i7 3770K Delidded with CLU between IHS and die.
> 4x4GB Crucial Ballistix Elite @ 2133Mhz 9-10-10-21-120-1T @ 1.6750v (Samsung HCH9 chips, binned to do 2400C9, on SB-E they did 2400 9-11-10-24-120-1T 1.725v stable)
> Swiftech H320 watercooling with a MCR320 360mm rad @ push pull Noiseblocker BlackSilentFan XL-P 2000RPM PWM fans.
> 
> Settings: (*bold* what I changed from the original posts settings)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Entire BIOS setup under here ;)
> 
> 
> 
> *AI Tweaker*
> Ai Overclock Tuner ► Manual
> BCLK/PEG Frequency ► 100.0
> ASUS MultiCore Enhancement ► *Enabled*
> Turbo Ratio ► Manual
> Ratio Synchronizing Control ► Enabled
> 1-Core Ratio Limit ► *50*
> Internal PLL Overvoltage ► Enabled
> CPU bus speed : DRAM speed ratio mode ► Auto
> Memory Frequency ► *2133Mhz*
> EPU Power Saving Mode ► Disabled
> CPU Voltage ► *Offset Mode*
> CPU Manual Voltage ► *+0.240 which is 1.440v load / 1.464v idle*
> DRAM Voltage ► *1.6750v*
> VCCSA Voltage ► *1.050v*
> CPU PLL Voltage ► *1.81250v*
> PCH Voltage ► *1.100v*
> DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA ► *0.500*
> Next 4 Entries (DRAM DATA, DRAM CTRL) ► *0.500*
> CPU Spread Sectrum ► Disabled
> BCLK Recovery ► Disabled
> 
> *DRAM Timing*
> 9-10-10-21-120-1T, rest Auto.
> 
> *CPU Power*
> CPU Ratio ► *Auto, This on Auto with 1-core ratio on 50 and no EIST will ensure 5Ghz all the time as well.*
> Enhanced Intel SpeedStep Technology ► *Disabled so it won't underclock*
> Turbo Mode ► Enabled
> Next 5 entries ► *All as high as they go so they don't limit in any way*
> *All C-States Disabled*
> 
> *DIGI+ Power*
> CPU Load-line Calibration ► *High, has always given a more stable voltage for me as Ultra High overvolts under load.*
> CPU Voltage Frequency ► Manual
> CPU Fixed Frequency ► 350
> CPU Power Phase Control ► Extreme
> CPU Power Duty Control ► T-Probe
> CPU Current Capability ► 140%
> CPU Power Thermal Control ► *Max*
> CPU Power Response Control ► *Ultra Fast*
> DRAM Current Capability ► *130% / Max*
> DRAM Voltage Frequency ► *350*
> DRAM Power Phase Control ► *Extreme*
> DRAM Power Thermal Control ► *Max*
> 
> 
> 
> This results in 5Ghz being stable on 1.440v load in Prime95 (ran it 10.5 hours on Custom Blend @ 14GB RAM) and LinX with AVX as well.
> 
> Max temps with CLU between Die-IHS and IHS-Waterblock were 66-72-70-68. Pump and fans PWM controlled but probably like, 90-100% speed most of the time. They are quite quiet even for 6 2000RPM fans and a 3000RPM pump..
> 
> Now, I tried Offset voltage with EIST and all C-States enabled and while this was stress stable it would crash applications / BSOD when load changed rapidly like, it would play a round of BF4 just fine, but as soon as the loading screen hit the frequency would jump wildly between 1600-3000-5000Mhz and this would cause crashes or BSOD's.
> I just turned EIST and C-States off but left Offset voltage enabled as I couldn't be bothered finding the setpoint which gave 1.440v load again on Manual mode lol.
> 
> ALso, The CPU needs a hella lot of VCCSA / VCCIO (which is linked on these boards I believe?) to run 4 DIMM's on 2133 C9. I don't see myself making the 2400Mhz again even though i'd really love to reach that again.
> 
> So, how does she look?










Love the voltage, although it is high, I love it when people push their chips to the limit!


----------



## Imprezzion

Hmm wierd problems..

I can stresstest for as long and hard as I want, LinX, Prime95, HCI Memtest (8 of them running 1.8GB each so all 8 threads are fully loaded and RAM is tested hardcore), they all passed at least 60 minutes and in case of prime 3 hours with one single lonely WHEA (19, ''Processorcore'') error in all those hours of testing but as soon as I play a game like BF4 the WHEA errors just come pouring out of the system with 10th's of them per hour.. Hell, sometimes even multiple per minute..

Now, what exactly is happening here?

Game isn't crashing or whatever but it clearly isn't stable...

EDIT: It appears I got pretty close to solving them.

The previous owner told me that he ran 4.95Ghz on it in stead of 5Ghz as the CPU appeared to somehow dislike the x50 multiplier.
So, I thought, ooh to hell with it i'm just going to try that out and run 4.95Ghz (49x101) and see what happens.

Results are baffling.. Stresstest stable (for 10 minutes..







) and WHEA error free in LinX / Prime95 / HCI Memtest and even BF4 on 1.416v load which is much much less then 5Ghz took to even get *close* to stable.

I cannot comprehend this really.. I know the old Nehalems would be whiny about certain (especially the x21) multi but Ivy doing this as well??


----------



## Totally Dubbed

^60mins or 3hrs isn't "as long and hard as I want".
That's barely any time.

No wonder BF4 pours errors (possibly one of the most CPU intensive games out there right now)
Sort out your OC, before gaming.
OP states, 12hrs minimum and shows you what P95 settings to use.

I do 24hr testing.


----------



## Imprezzion

Yeah well i'm not speding 24 hours of electricity and degradation on my CPU on these voltages by bombarding it with stresstests that after 60 minutes of being WHEA error free have a 95% chance of being stable.

It's just not my style. Plus, 3 hours of Prime95 and 45 minutes of LinX consecutive without a single error and litterly 15 minutes of BF4 with 106 errors?
You aint tellin' me that's pure instability.


----------



## Gil80

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> What do you have LLC on , is it set as in guide ?
> 
> For whatever reason your getting slight vdroop , not real bad amount .
> I would raise vcore 18-20mv as your way low compared to most 4.5 users . So raise it 0.018-0.020 and retest .
> 
> As Swag mention to it be good to run ram at factory spec or even straight 1600 (defaults )


LLC is set like the OP guide.

I never OC the RAM so it's on default 1600 (but instead of XMP profile, I set the profile to manual like the OP guide).

My aim is to get 5GHz and I wonder if all I need is to raise Vcore until I get stability at 5GHz or do I need to alter other settings.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Yeah well i'm not speding 24 hours of electricity and degradation on my CPU on these voltages by bombarding it with stresstests that after 60 minutes of being WHEA error free have a 95% chance of being stable.
> 
> It's just not my style. Plus, 3 hours of Prime95 and 45 minutes of LinX consecutive without a single error and litterly 15 minutes of BF4 with 106 errors?
> You aint tellin' me that's pure instability.


well then best of luck with that OC then, you'll need it, especially at 5ghz


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gil80*
> 
> LLC is set like the OP guide.
> 
> I never OC the RAM so it's on default 1600 (but instead of XMP profile, I set the profile to manual like the OP guide).
> 
> My aim is to get 5GHz and I wonder if all I need is to raise Vcore until I get stability at 5GHz or do I need to alter other settings.


Ok, well thats good and with ram at 1600 I am pretty sure the guide will due it "if" the chip can do it .

Bump up vcore Like I said an retest .
Give it 0.020+ volts


----------



## Imprezzion

Thanks hehe.

Yeah well i've so far found out 5Ghz, while attainable with proper temps, is not worth the extra voltage it takes.

I'll stick to what has now ran the majority of the evening without a single WHEA error in all sorts of programs.
4.95Ghz @ 1.416v aint all that bad either hehe. Plus, even in Prime or LinX my average temps are <70c.

Once it ran like, a week orso without errors i might just run a 24h test to confirm it.


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Hmm wierd problems..
> 
> I can stresstest for as long and hard as I want, LinX, Prime95, HCI Memtest (8 of them running 1.8GB each so all 8 threads are fully loaded and RAM is tested hardcore), they all passed at least 60 minutes and in case of prime 3 hours with one single lonely WHEA (19, ''Processorcore'') error in all those hours of testing but as soon as I play a game like BF4 the WHEA errors just come pouring out of the system with 10th's of them per hour.. Hell, sometimes even multiple per minute..
> 
> Now, what exactly is happening here?
> 
> Game isn't crashing or whatever but it clearly isn't stable...
> 
> EDIT: It appears I got pretty close to solving them.
> 
> The previous owner told me that he ran 4.95Ghz on it in stead of 5Ghz as the CPU appeared to somehow dislike the x50 multiplier.
> So, I thought, ooh to hell with it i'm just going to try that out and run 4.95Ghz (49x101) and see what happens.
> 
> Results are baffling.. Stresstest stable (for 10 minutes..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and WHEA error free in LinX / Prime95 / HCI Memtest and even BF4 on 1.416v load which is much much less then 5Ghz took to even get *close* to stable.
> 
> I cannot comprehend this really.. I know the old Nehalems would be whiny about certain (especially the x21) multi but Ivy doing this as well??


I think your just at the brink of that chip ,by lowering multiplier and bumping blck a notch helped to stabilize it but ram might have some issue now to check as your OC bus .

Bf4 is great on one hand as it pushes the system in many modules , you can't go by its stability yet but system WHEA errors you can .


----------



## Gil80

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> Ok, well thats good and with ram at 1600 I am pretty sure the guide will due it "if" the chip can do it .
> 
> Bump up vcore Like I said an retest .
> Give it 0.020+ volts


That's +0.020 volts on top of the manul Vcore I currently have, isn't it?

P.S. - Currently, my offset volatge is +0.060 (used to be +0.055) for my 4.7Ghz. But I know that for stress testing I must use manual Vcore and only after I achieve stability I can set the Offset voltage


----------



## benjamen50

Changing DDR3 from 1333 to 1600, does it help with overclocking the i5 3570K?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benjamen50*
> 
> Changing DDR3 from 1333 to 1600, does it help with overclocking the i5 3570K?


the ideal of the ivy chips is 1600 - that's why many (like myself choose it).
Why are you on 1333 anyway?


----------



## benjamen50

Well all of my Ram chips are rated at 1333mhz. I've set it to 1600 MHz anyway.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benjamen50*
> 
> Well all of my Ram chips are rated at 1333mhz. I've set it to 1600 MHz anyway.


oh







!
Well make sure you are stable on 1600mhz - but usually RAM that's 1333 can run at 1600 (at least most of the newer OC'er ones)


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gil80*
> 
> That's +0.020 volts on top of the manul Vcore I currently have, isn't it?
> 
> P.S. - Currently, my offset volatge is +0.060 (used to be +0.055) for my 4.7Ghz. But I know that for stress testing I must use manual Vcore and only after I achieve stability I can set the Offset voltage


yes, on top of what you had . I say this cause you posted before you were getting more Vdroop and was like 18mv lower with small FTT than with prime95 in blend mode , plus your really low on Vcore for avg ,especially at 4.7 .

You can try 0.010+ in each test but IMO I would go 15-20mv+


----------



## CyBorg807

OK so I have a couple sets of RAM, 2400 MHz C9 and 1600 MHz C8 (XMP profiles). Would it be better for me to use my 1600 MHz for better stability and if I use the 2400 MHz should I run stress tests with it set to the XMP (2400 MHz) or the SPD speed (1333 MHz)?


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CyBorg807*
> 
> OK so I have a couple sets of RAM, 2400 MHz C9 and 1600 MHz C8 (XMP profiles). Would it be better for me to use my 1600 MHz for better stability and if I use the 2400 MHz should I run stress tests with it set to the XMP (2400 MHz) or the SPD speed (1333 MHz)?


You should be absolutely fine with 2400Mhz RAM.


----------



## CyBorg807

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> You should be absolutely fine with 2400Mhz RAM.


Just for reference I am using a 3770k with a Maximus V Extreme and 16 GB (4x4) of 2400 MHz RAM. Last night I left P95 running (90% ram usage and all that) with the CPU at 4.6 GHz, 1.340 V and the Ram running the XMP profile (2400 MHz) and I had one worker fail after 18 hours, would this still be considered "stable" since it made it past 12 hours?


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CyBorg807*
> 
> Just for reference I am using a 3770k with a Maximus V Extreme and 16 GB (4x4) of 2400 MHz RAM. Last night I left P95 running (90% ram usage and all that) with the CPU at 4.6 GHz, 1.340 V and the Ram running the XMP profile (2400 MHz) and I had one worker fail after 18 hours, would this still be considered "stable" since it made it past 12 hours?


I have the same CPU, same board, and did not have to change my CPU overclock when I OC'd my 2133Mhz RAM to 2400Mhz RAM. Honestly, I'm a perfectionist so I say no that is not stable, but some people would consider it stable. Did you check for any WHEA errors in event viewer?


----------



## CyBorg807

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> I have the same CPU, same board, and did not have to change my CPU overclock when I OC'd my 2133Mhz RAM to 2400Mhz RAM. Honestly, I'm a perfectionist so I say no that is not stable, but some people would consider it stable. Did you check for any WHEA errors in event viewer?


I just checked and i have no WHEA errors from last night, I could try running it again at 1.345V although I feel like my voltage is already high for 4.6, I guess I just have a worse then average chip though.


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CyBorg807*
> 
> I just checked and i have no WHEA errors from last night, I could try running it again at 1.345V although I feel like my voltage is already high for 4.6, I guess I just have a worse then average chip though.


That voltage isn't bad at all for 4.6Ghz! Its not amazing, but you have a lot of breathing room. No WHEA errors is a great sign. Try 1.345v and you should be fine!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CyBorg807*
> 
> OK so I have a couple sets of RAM, 2400 MHz C9 and 1600 MHz C8 (XMP profiles). Would it be better for me to use my 1600 MHz for better stability and if I use the 2400 MHz should I run stress tests with it set to the XMP (2400 MHz) or the SPD speed (1333 MHz)?


use it at the XMP speed (2400) but set the speed + frequency + voltage + timings yourself (all shown on the sticker of your ram)


----------



## CyBorg807

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> use it at the XMP speed (2400) but set the speed + frequency + voltage + timings yourself (all shown on the sticker of your ram)


Sure I'll try that, is there any specific reasons for doing this though?


----------



## Imprezzion

XMP is wrong on more then one occasion and manually setting the most important stuff means you have more control over it and you can be sure that they are correct I guess.

Plus, XMP loves to set VCCIO/VCSA way too hgh and sometimes even on dangerous levels..

Like my Crucials 2133-CL9 profile which put VCCSA / VCCIO as high as 1.20v..


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CyBorg807*
> 
> Sure I'll try that, is there any specific reasons for doing this though?


so that you can ensure what you want is actually set. Instead of worrying if xmp has set it properly. There's only a few settings, it isn't hard to do


----------



## benjamen50

I required more than 1.365v to run my i5 3570K at 4.7 GHz stable, so I just backed down to 4.5 GHz and just entered in 1.25v, should I bother to lower the voltages? I know that my i5 3570K runs 4.2 GHz at 1.22v.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat

Get 1,4 V and 4,8 GHz and all is fine, that what would i do.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benjamen50*
> 
> I required more than 1.365v to run my i5 3570K at 4.7 GHz stable, so I just backed down to 4.5 GHz and just entered in 1.25v, should I bother to lower the voltages? I know that my i5 3570K runs 4.2 GHz at 1.22v.


Up to you really - you don't have to, but temps will be lower on lower voltages.
Do you know if you're stable at 1.25v at 4.5ghz? Or did u copy and paste the OP setting in that respect (which is wrong to do)


----------



## benjamen50

I didn't copy and paste the settings, I did all the settings manually. I've ran Prime95 and seen the temperatures never go higher than 65°C. Checked the Windows Event Logs for WHEA errors, found none since the last few days.

@MehlstaubtheCat 1.4V is crazy to run on air, if I was rendering something, the temperatures would just sky rocket..


----------



## Edkiefer

That seems little odd to me, if you where stable at 4.2 with 1.22v as lowest voltage stable , then 4.5 i would think would need much more than 1.25 to be stable .

Most chips can run stock voltage up to around 4.1- 4.2, then after that it starts needing bigger voltage steps , but again each chip is its own sample .


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benjamen50*
> 
> I didn't copy and paste the settings, I did all the settings manually. I've ran Prime95 and seen the temperatures never go higher than 65°C. Checked the Windows Event Logs for WHEA errors, found none since the last few days.
> 
> @MehlstaubtheCat 1.4V is crazy to run on air, if I was rendering something, the temperatures would just sky rocket..


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> That seems little odd to me, if you where stable at 4.2 with 1.22v as lowest voltage stable , then 4.5 i would think would need much more than 1.25 to be stable .
> 
> Most chips can run stock voltage up to around 4.1- 4.2, then after that it starts needing bigger voltage steps , but again each chip is its own sample .


that was exactly my thoughts, thus why I asked.


----------



## RavageTheEarth

I'm always telling people to just "bump up their voltage" a little bit and that 1.425v is fine etc. etc. but I never think that they are going to get bad temps from that voltage because I delidded my 3770k almost a year ago and 4.8Ghz @1.473v never goes above 58c


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benjamen50*
> 
> I didn't copy and paste the settings, I did all the settings manually. I've ran Prime95 and seen the temperatures never go higher than 65°C. Checked the Windows Event Logs for WHEA errors, found none since the last few days.
> 
> @MehlstaubtheCat 1.4V is crazy to run on air, if I was rendering something, the temperatures would just sky rocket..


Ok on air, sorry i think you are under water.


----------



## UnderscoreHero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> I'm always telling people to just "bump up their voltage" a little bit and that 1.425v is fine etc. etc. but I never think that they are going to get bad temps from that voltage because I delidded my 3770k almost a year ago and 4.8Ghz @1.473v never goes above 58c


I need about 1.4 to even get stable at 4.5 on my 3570k


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat

Fuuu, thats a really bad one


----------



## UnderscoreHero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MehlstaubtheCat*
> 
> Fuuu, thats a really bad one


tell me about it :/


----------



## head9r2k

What do you mean "delidded" what is this? my english is bad but google cant find that word ^^

delidded = death?

Anyone Can tell me if i can use this 24/7? [email protected] on 1.36-1.37v temps on Battlefield 4 max 62°c


----------



## Fanboy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *head9r2k*
> 
> What do you mean "delidded" what is this? my english is bad but google cant find that word ^^
> 
> delidded = death?


http://www.overclock.net/t/1313179/official-delidded-club

Delidded cpu's mean the IHS has been removed. People have done it on Ivy Bridge and Haswell chips to get lower temperatures.


----------



## head9r2k

Ahhhhh thank you









And what do you think over my voltage?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *head9r2k*
> 
> Ahhhhh thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what do you think over my voltage?


quite high for that type of OC - but you can't do anything about that - that's just silicone lottery (what you get from intel).
Have you OC'ed it using the guide or using auto voltage though? Never, ever use auto voltage.


----------



## head9r2k

I have use the settings from the guide , offset +

I have an Really BAD Chip. 4.4ghz on 1.36-1.37v when i lower the voltage than not more stable.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Damn dude, unlucky! As long as temps are under 95c for 24/7 use I wouldn't worry about the voltage


----------



## head9r2k

Yes its under 95°c when i play any hours Battlefield 4 on 64slot Server with Ultra settings my cpu has max 63°c


----------



## Fanboy88

Temps are not bad, but that's an unlucky chip...reminds me of my 3770k


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *head9r2k*
> 
> I have use the settings from the guide , offset +
> 
> I have an Really BAD Chip. 4.4ghz on 1.36-1.37v when i lower the voltage than not more stable.


Sorry, to hear that, 4.4 is better that nothing, keep you headhigh


----------



## head9r2k

Hehe









I will buy next Year 3770K i hope thats better to Overclock


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat

Buy a Haswell not the old 3770k ivy, thats stupid !


----------



## head9r2k

Than i must buy a new board right?

i5-4670K or i7-4770K ?


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat

Yes, better than a old platform. More effectiv and better OC.


----------



## head9r2k

Okay







and thank you









Have a Nice Day !


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Still high temps on haswell though...And delidding that is new dangerous


----------



## UnderscoreHero

If you're upgrading, might as well go socket 2011, since you're getting a new cpu and board, why not?

Unless cost is holding you back of course, the 4930K is gonna be a better performer. A lil more "futureproof", and by that I mean at least 1-2 years lol

No idea what socket the Haswell hexacore will be, hopefully 2011 stays. I hate the change from 1150 to 1155, not sure why they did it, but I'm not familiar with the microarchitecture......


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UnderscoreHero*
> 
> If you're upgrading, might as well go socket 2011, since you're getting a new cpu and board, why not?
> 
> Unless cost is holding you back of course, the 4930K is gonna be a better performer. A lil more "futureproof", and by that I mean at least 1-2 years lol
> *
> No idea what socket the Haswell hexacore will be, hopefully 2011 stay*s. I hate the change from 1150 to 1155, not sure why they did it, but I'm not familiar with the microarchitecture......


Here some info , it is based off X79 but not compatible ,DDR4 ,USB3 SATA6 etc .

http://vr-zone.com/articles/heres-first-look-haswell-e-engineering-sample/66688.html

The only good thing it may bring down 6 core price as the 8 core will probably take same top price point .


----------



## UnderscoreHero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> Here some info , it is based off X79 but not compatible ,DDR4 ,USB3 SATA6 etc .
> 
> http://vr-zone.com/articles/heres-first-look-haswell-e-engineering-sample/66688.html
> 
> The only good thing it may bring down 6 core price as the 8 core will probably take same top price point .


Thanks for the info

So same socket, but won't work on an x79 board, hrrrmmm....

Well assuming it will be DDR4 and a new X99 chipset, I would just get a new X99 board at that time, otherwise I'd keep Ivy bridge, x79, and DDR3.


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UnderscoreHero*
> 
> Thanks for the info
> 
> So same socket, but won't work on an x79 board, hrrrmmm....
> 
> Well assuming it will be DDR4 and a new X99 chipset, I would just get a new X99 board at that time, otherwise I'd keep Ivy bridge, x79, and DDR3.


Yes ,all new the new CPU notches that fit socket are different positioned .

If you want high end MB, quad channel etc then X99 for sure .
The only thing we don't know is how long lide this X99 will be , X79 lasted real long time and I am not sure same will happen here .


----------



## Gil80

Hi all,

So as you know, thanks to your great help here on the forum, I was able to OC my Ivy to 4.7Ghz @ 1.205v reaching tops of 83deg with 30deg ambient temps.



I've delidded the CPU and I'm running on Swiftech H220 water cooling kit.
My next goal is to reach 5Ghz









Before I try this, I'd like to know if:

1. CPU-Z shows that my BUS is x99 but the BIOS is set to 100, to what should I believe? (see screenshot)

2. What would you say is a normal manual Vcore range for Ivy in 5Ghz or 5.1Ghz?

3. Do I only need to take care of the Vcore?

4. Is it OK to disable PLL overvoltage if I want to maintain Sleep Mode while trying to OC for 5Ghz?

Many Thanks!


----------



## Imprezzion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gil80*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> So as you know, thanks to your great help here on the forum, I was able to OC my Ivy to 4.7Ghz @ 1.205v reaching tops of 83deg with 30deg ambient temps.
> 
> 
> 
> I've delidded the CPU and I'm running on Swiftech H220 water cooling kit.
> My next goal is to reach 5Ghz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before I try this, I'd like to know if:
> 
> 1. CPU-Z shows that my BUS is x99 but the BIOS is set to 100, to what should I believe? (see screenshot)
> - CPU-Z. It's slread spectrum that lets it deviate a bit. Not a real problem but if you want to ensure 100Mhz disable SS or run something like 100.2Mhz
> 
> 2. What would you say is a normal manual Vcore range for Ivy in 5Ghz or 5.1Ghz?
> - 1.42-1.45v for a good chip. Anything higher isn't worth it.
> 
> 3. Do I only need to take care of the Vcore?
> - The temps will become a huge issue at those clocks and voltages so, lower PLL to 1.70v and try to keep VCCIO / VCCSA as low as possible.
> 
> 4. Is it OK to disable PLL overvoltage if I want to maintain Sleep Mode while trying to OC for 5Ghz?
> - Afaik, no. Above 4.5Ghz it's very important to keep Internal PLL Overvoltage enabled. At least it was with Sandy...
> 
> Many Thanks!


----------



## Gil80

@Imprezzion Thanks for the the answers.

As for PLL - it's already set to 1.70v when I'm at 4.7Ghz.
But Internal PLL Overvoltage is disabled and no issues so far.

VCCIO / VCCSA - These are values which I've never really played with and I'm not too confident with altering them since I have got no experiece as to what is low / high or ratio and their affect.

What is slread spectrum? This is something to disable in CPU-Z ir BIOS? (This questions makes me feel even more noob them I really am







)


----------



## head9r2k

Hello ,

Thats so Crazy ^^

for 4.2Ghz i need 1.23v and vor 4.4ghz 1.36v

I dont know , if is better i stay on 4.2ghz or i stay for 4.4ghz

When Intel say 1.52v is max vcore than its actually 1.36v no problem or what do you think about it ?

I overclock only for Battlefield 4 because my Cpu is bottleneck my R9 290 Cpu Goes often 100% load and than i get lower fps.


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gil80*
> 
> @Imprezzion Thanks for the the answers.
> 
> As for PLL - it's already set to 1.70v when I'm at 4.7Ghz.
> But Internal PLL Overvoltage is disabled and no issues so far.
> 
> VCCIO / VCCSA - These are values which I've never really played with and I'm not too confident with altering them since I have got no experiece as to what is low / high or ratio and their affect.
> 
> What is slread spectrum? This is something to disable in CPU-Z ir BIOS? (This questions makes me feel even more noob them I really am
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Don't worry about bus saying 99-100 in CPU-Z , as long as bios is 100 that is the speed .

Quote "VRM Spread Spectrum: Assigns enhanced modulation of the VRM output in order the peak
magnitude of radiated noise into nearby circuitry. This setting should only be used at stock
operating frequency, as the modulation routines can impact transient response."

So leave it disabled .
Next step I would try is 4.9 , you might be able with that chip to do 1.35 range ,which is very low .


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat

4.4GHz and 1.36V will be fine


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *head9r2k*
> 
> Hello ,
> 
> Thats so Crazy ^^
> 
> for 4.2Ghz i need 1.23v and vor 4.4ghz 1.36v
> 
> I dont know , if is better i stay on 4.2ghz or i stay for 4.4ghz
> 
> When Intel say 1.52v is max vcore than its actually 1.36v no problem or what do you think about it ?
> 
> I overclock only for Battlefield 4 because my Cpu is bottleneck my R9 290 Cpu Goes often 100% load and than i get lower fps.


Its up to you, how are temps with each one, as that is what I would use to judge where to stop .
If you cap your FPS that will help with GPU and CPU temps and usage , with 290 something high would work good IMO, like 80-100 depending on res and settings of course .


----------



## Dunan

Ok I'm fairly new to overclocking so I used the Asus suite 2 to see what I could achieve and by the time it was done, it has given me a 4944GHz overclock using an ASUS P8Z77-V LE PLUS motherboard and an Intel 3570k.

IS THIS NORMAL? it seems to run stable so far, I'll post some screens when I get off of work. This is also using a Cooler Master Hyper 212g EVO cooler.

Can you guys let me know what you need to know to make sure this isn't some bogus crazy OC from the Asus suite. I saw the Asus video on YouTube with JJ explaining that the method is safe and that the suite just acts like a front-end for the BIOS.


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunan*
> 
> Ok I'm fairly new to overclocking so I used the Asus suite 2 to see what I could achieve and by the time it was done, it has given me a 4944GHz overclock using an ASUS P8Z77-V LE PLUS motherboard and an Intel 3570k.
> 
> IS THIS NORMAL? it seems to run stable so far, I'll post some screens when I get off of work. This is also using a Cooler Master Hyper 212g EVO cooler.
> 
> Can you guys let me know what you need to know to make sure this isn't some bogus crazy OC from the Asus suite. I saw the Asus video on YouTube with JJ explaining that the method is safe and that the suite just acts like a front-end for the BIOS.


I assume you mean the auto OC feature of Asus suite 2 .
No that is not normal ,especially for air .
While I never used it but from others and general feedback something in 4.5-4.6 is normal for air .
run CPU-Z and then load CPU up with something like prime95 and note the voltage CPU-Z says, i bet it will be high side .
report back .
Also CPUZ should give 4944 speed when load is on CPU .
Note due to your speed not being in 100's means it upped bus speed to 103mhz


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> I assume you mean the auto OC feature of Asus suite 2 .
> No that is not normal ,especially for air .
> While I never used it but from others and general feedback something in 4.5-4.6 is normal for air .
> run CPU-Z and then load CPU up with something like prime95 and note the voltage CPU-Z says, i bet it will be high side .
> report back .
> Also CPUZ should give 4944 speed when load is on CPU .
> Note due to your speed not being in 100's means it upped bus speed to 103mhz


Yes, that's the one, and yes it does show 4944 speed when launching anything, otherwise it shows 1684.

Here is a screenshot of everything, vcore toppoed out @ 1.344 bouncing from 1.308. Is that high, I would suspect so.

And yes the bus is @ 103.0 MHz


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat

A little bit to hot the cores


----------



## benjamen50

Have you tried the very high preset on Intel burn test? Also the prime 95 latest version stress tests? You might want to over clock your CPU manually via bios espically for the CPU voltage. Generally I'd like to keep voltages under 1.4V and temperatures under 85°C max for 24/7 use.


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunan*
> 
> Yes, that's the one, and yes it does show 4944 speed when launching anything, otherwise it shows 1684.
> 
> Here is a screenshot of everything, vcore toppoed out @ 1.344 bouncing from 1.308. Is that high, I would suspect so.
> 
> And yes the bus is @ 103.0 MHz


Thats pretty good voltage for clock speed .

But I would run prime95 many hrs to see if it is stable , try blend, 10min intervals and see if it passes 12hrs . since you have ran it already once you find good voltage for speed and stable then manually set bios . I am not sure what the auto OC changes in bios compared to guide , you have to check .

You can save/make profile and then comapre with guide .

Your temps are little on high side but not bad at all for linpack , Prime95 should be less thermal stress .


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MehlstaubtheCat*
> 
> A little bit to hot the cores


I thought so too

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benjamen50*
> 
> Have you tried the very high preset on Intel burn test? Also the prime 95 latest version stress tests? You might want to over clock your CPU manually via bios especially for the CPU voltage. Generally I'd like to keep voltages under 1.4V and temperatures under 85°C max for 24/7 use.


No, not yet, my PC isn't on for more than a few hours a day at any time. And I just ran it on the standard, not the very high, I'm afraid I'll burn something up







. LOL I'm a newb like I said, how do I go about setting the voltage? Like I'd like to get it down to 4.6-4.7GHz or so if possible.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> Thats pretty good voltage for clock speed .
> 
> But I would run prime95 many hrs to see if it is stable , try blend, 10min intervals and see if it passes 12hrs . since you have ran it already once you find good voltage for speed and stable then manually set bios . I am not sure what the auto OC changes in bios compared to guide , you have to check .
> 
> You can save/make profile and then comapre with guide .
> 
> Your temps are little on high side but not bad at all for linpack , Prime95 should be less thermal stress .


See above reply


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunan*
> 
> I thought so too
> No, not yet, my PC isn't on for more than a few hours a day at any time. And I just ran it on the standard, not the very high, I'm afraid I'll burn something up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . LOL I'm a newb like I said, how do I go about setting the voltage? Like I'd like to get it down to 4.6-4.7GHz or so if possible.
> See above reply


Just follow the guide, there it tells you how to edit bios .
I would set blck bus back to 100mhz too and the just set multipliers down to 4.5-4.7 along with voltage .
Just go by the guide on first page .


----------



## gdubc

^this. Go to the guide and follow it closely and you will learn more about the whole oc scene along the way! Also, that 90° isnt too bad for a stress test as you wouldnt really be putting your pc through that 24/7. What the Asus auto tuning achieved shows some real promise for your chip being a good one.


----------



## head9r2k

Hey Guys ,

I understand it right ? when i make an Prime95 Stress Test than i make a Fixed Vcore?


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat

No, fixed or Offest you can test both.


----------



## Gil80

It's better to test with Vcore until you reach a stable value when stress testing, then usually users will switch to offset voltage if they wish to use this feature.


----------



## DF is BUSY

odd, just had a bsod x7e, which means a corrupted OS, or corrupted OS file, but sfc scan and chkdsk both came back clean

hmmmm?


----------



## DF is BUSY

@Swag

@Totally Dubbed

is there such thing as too much offset?

im currently at around +.185 [which asus boards have as "red" territory]


----------



## ino8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DF is BUSY*
> 
> is there such thing as too much offset?
> 
> im currently at around +.185 [which asus boards have as "red" territory]


Careful.. That is probably something like 1.5+V







I made the same mistake when I first started using offset. Start with something like +0.05V and see where you're at, then go from there.


----------



## DF is BUSY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ino8*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DF is BUSY*
> 
> is there such thing as too much offset?
> 
> im currently at around +.185 [which asus boards have as "red" territory]
> 
> 
> 
> Careful.. That is probably something like 1.5+V
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made the same mistake when I first started using offset. Start with something like +0.05V and see where you're at, then go from there.
Click to expand...

nah, i calculated everything already. once on load, it gets to 1.360 ish [cpuz]


----------



## Totally Dubbed

You calculate your offset based on your vid within Windows and your vcore within the bios. That offset is ridiculously high.


----------



## DF is BUSY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> You calculate your offset based on your vid within Windows and your vcore within the bios. That offset is ridiculously high.


i need 1.385 (bios) for stable, my load vid is 1.2059 or 1.2009

so.....

1.385 minus 1.2059 = .1791

OR

1.385 minus 1.2009 = 1.841

either way im in the range of .180 offset or so.

assuming I did the math right, either way results in this pretty big offset, is it safe to assume that offset is not appropriate for high bios/overclocks then??


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DF is BUSY*
> 
> @Swag
> 
> @Totally Dubbed
> 
> is there such thing as too much offset?
> 
> im currently at around +.185 [which asus boards have as "red" territory]


I got an email saying someone needed my help on OCN. Hahaha! Anyway, what is your VID, your target vcore, and what is your LLC set at?


----------



## DF is BUSY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DF is BUSY*
> 
> @Swag
> 
> @Totally Dubbed
> 
> is there such thing as too much offset?
> 
> im currently at around +.185 [which asus boards have as "red" territory]
> 
> 
> 
> I got an email saying someone needed my help on OCN. Hahaha! Anyway, what is your VID, your target vcore, and what is your LLC set at?
Click to expand...

my load vid is 1.2059

bios vcore is 1.385

LLC at High

these things give me 12 hours stable, but once i calculate offset settings, it gives me +.1791, i round to +.180 for simplicity.

just wondering if huge offsets like these are safe?


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DF is BUSY*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DF is BUSY*
> 
> @Swag
> 
> @Totally Dubbed
> 
> is there such thing as too much offset?
> 
> im currently at around +.185 [which asus boards have as "red" territory]
> 
> 
> 
> I got an email saying someone needed my help on OCN. Hahaha! Anyway, what is your VID, your target vcore, and what is your LLC set at?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> my load vid is 1.2059
> bios vcore is 1.385
> LLC at High
> 
> these things give me 12 hours stable, but once i calculate offset settings, it gives me +.1791, i round to +.180 for simplicity.
> 
> just wondering if huge offsets like these are safe?
Click to expand...

Change LLC to Ultra-high and the re-evaluate. It should be lower a bit and having a high offset won't do anything bad by itself but it does show that your settings aren't optimized and that your chip actually needs more vcore than what it thinks (VID).


----------



## DF is BUSY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DF is BUSY*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DF is BUSY*
> 
> @Swag
> 
> @Totally Dubbed
> 
> is there such thing as too much offset?
> 
> im currently at around +.185 [which asus boards have as "red" territory]
> 
> 
> 
> I got an email saying someone needed my help on OCN. Hahaha! Anyway, what is your VID, your target vcore, and what is your LLC set at?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> my load vid is 1.2059
> bios vcore is 1.385
> LLC at High
> 
> these things give me 12 hours stable, but once i calculate offset settings, it gives me +.1791, i round to +.180 for simplicity.
> 
> just wondering if huge offsets like these are safe?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Change LLC to Ultra-high and the re-evaluate. It should be lower a bit and having a high offset won't do anything bad by itself but it does show that your settings aren't optimized and that your chip actually needs more vcore than what it thinks (VID).
Click to expand...

not to sass your advice, but all the times (in the past and even now) i had LLC to ultra-high..... it overshot the snot out of my cpu.

for instance,

having 1.380 in bios.... during load with ULTRA-HIGH LLC results in 1.4volts (cpuz)

having 1.380 in bios.... during load with HIGH LLC results in 1.36-1.37ish volts (cpuz)

even though, i know this is your expertise and that you might say it is fine to overshoot, i just cant live with the fact that ultra high is just overcompensating way too much for my liking

lets say increasing to ultra high results in me being able to drop my vcore to 1.365, doing offset math: that results in about a +0.160 offset, which would still seem "ridiculously high" as per Totally Dubbed


----------



## Swag

Your offset may be high but unless you are willing to lower your overclock, you aren't going to be able to do anything with your offset.

What do you mean it is overcompensating?
Are you using manual or offset voltage during the tests?


----------



## DF is BUSY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Your offset may be high but unless you are willing to lower your overclock, you aren't going to be able to do anything with your offset.
> 
> What do you mean it is overcompensating?
> Are you using manual or offset voltage during the tests?


-i have no problem with high offset----- just wondering if its "safe" or "okay" to be at such at high amount. the fact that Totally Dubbed said that this offset seems "ridiculously high" made me a bit nervous i guess.

-i meant to say that its overshooting the vcore (at least way too much for my own liking)- if i set it to ultra-high LLC. I set it to 1.380vcore in bios but after reaching full load in p95 (after the 1st pass) cpuz says my vcore is 1.40, so personally i dont like the overshooting. and after several tests, i found that high LLC is pretty good to me. 1.380 in the bios results in load vcore of about 1.360-1.376 (depending on which pass p95 is up to). meaning high LLC results in a slight vdroop but at least it wont overshoot my vcore by .02

-manual vcore testing of course. i only use offset once I am stable (thats how i arrived at my high number offset mentioned in the previous posts)

so, in my case at least-- is it possible that offset is useless once you reach higher overclocks because of how the math and calculations work out?

lets say i was able to reach 4.9ghz overclock with 1.450 bios vcore and *high LLC*; stable.

if my load vid (core temp) says 1.2059, then after doing the math (1.450-1.2059) my offset value would be +0.2441; which *HAS* to be stupidly, ridiculously high/suicide.

or

lets say i was able to reach 4.9ghz overclock with 1.415 bios vcore and *ultra-high LLC*; stable.

if my load vid (core temp) says 1.2059, then after doing the math (1.415-1.2059) my offset value would be +0.2091; which *STILL* sounds stupidly, ridiculously high/suicide.

do i have a point in this, or am i just not seeing something?


----------



## Edkiefer

whether offset ot manual voltage or high or ultra high LLC . In the end if the load Vcore is same whichever combo you use it should come out ok .

But with very high speeds (high multiplier) and high vcore setting there a big jump from no load to load with offset .
Some get better stability with manual voltage as its more constant ,and only has to deal with currents up an down .

Me personally I rather have higher vcore and lower LLC (high) but you have to test if and which gives best results .


----------



## mr1hm

just a quick question for ya guys,

does "C1E" c-state have anything to do with Intel Speedstep? is it possible to turn off C1E and still utilize speedstep?

i've been wondering for the longest time if these 2 power saving options had dependencies with each other; i've always thought disabling C1E would disable speedstep as well but, i thought i remembered speedstep still working while C1E was disabled... its been buggin the hell outta me, thanks for any answers


----------



## p33k

Quick stupid question, a friend has an asus z77 motherboard with a 2600k cpu. Can I follow this guide or since it's not an ivy cpu would the settings need to be different? Thanks!


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr1hm*
> 
> just a quick question for ya guys,
> 
> does "C1E" c-state have anything to do with Intel Speedstep? is it possible to turn off C1E and still utilize speedstep?
> 
> i've been wondering for the longest time if these 2 power saving options had dependencies with each other; i've always thought disabling C1E would disable speedstep as well but, i thought i remembered speedstep still working while C1E was disabled... its been buggin the hell outta me, thanks for any answers


You need C1E to have speedstep working at least that is what manual says, never tried to disable either .


----------



## mr1hm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> You need C1E to have speedstep working at least that is what manual says, never tried to disable either .


yeah, the manual does seem to say that but, i feel like i did at one point try C1E disabled and just Speedstep enabled and i saw CPU frequencies dropping when idle through RealTemp.

guess i'll just have to see hehe ^_^ thanks


----------



## johns36j

C1E and EIST work independently of each other. C1E is at the hardware level and EIST is at the software level. You do not need C1E enabled to utilize EIST.
I always leave C1E disabled because it really can hinder your ssd 4K writes and also it can cause some nasty stutter in some programs.
If you only use EIST, make sure minimum processor state in power options is 5% or w/e you want so that the CPU will drop its VID and multi.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

How does c1 effect your ssd write speeds? I'm curious.
My understanding of it was c1 effects the voltage and speedstep effects the frequency


----------



## johns36j

C1E halt is a hardware based sleep state(drops multi and vid). That means programs(i.e. OS, Benchmark utilities) have no control over it. It can drop the multi and VID whenever, even if you are in the middle of transferring files, playing games, etc. You can test this for yourself with a benchmark utility and watch your 4K writes drop dramatically. EIST is controlled by the OS and it also drops both multi and vid.


----------



## Edkiefer

Talking bios only settings , could it be it depends on how you setup your multipliers if you can run C1E and Speedstep (EIST ) .

Let me try an explain , Say you set your turbo ratio core multipliers (in AI Tweaker ) , this way you need turbo mode and both settings working .

But lets say you set your multipliers in CPU ratio , under CPU configuration , now you have turbo disabled when set and maybe now you can set each of speedstep and C1E because your not using turbo . If I am not mistaken if you set multiplier in CPU ratio it by default disables turbo (grayed out) .
Maybe that is just how bios is setup , When I first messed with bios I tried CPU ratio and say it disabled turbo , I didn't go and save it to see how settings changed . I went back to turbo ratios and did it there were you have finer control over each core if needed .


----------



## johns36j

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> Talking bios only settings , could it be it depends on how you setup your multipliers if you can run C1E and Speedstep (EIST ) .
> 
> Let me try an explain , Say you set your turbo ratio core multipliers (in AI Tweaker ) , this way you need turbo mode and both settings working .
> 
> But lets say you set your multipliers in CPU ratio , under CPU configuration , now you have turbo disabled when set and maybe now you can set each of speedstep and C1E because your not using turbo . If I am not mistaken if you set multiplier in CPU ratio it by default disables turbo (grayed out) .
> Maybe that is just how bios is setup , When I first messed with bios I tried CPU ratio and say it disabled turbo , I didn't go and save it to see how settings changed . I went back to turbo ratios and did it there were you have finer control over each core if needed .


This is correct. If you are using offset, you should be using turbo anyway.


----------



## RedWabbit

So I got my chip in yesterday and have been playing with it all today. I was able to get a stable overclock(45minutes of p95, I'll run it longer later) of 4.5 at 1.264v. when i tried to overclock to 4.7 bios would recognize it but when booted into windows it still would read 4.5. am I missing something here?


----------



## smartguy044

Wanna say thanks for the guide helped me out a lot. I got my 3570k @ 4.5 ghz with 1.34 vcore. Ran prime for 16 hours (at work for 14 of the hours thats why it went so long) no errors or warnings and highest temp was 73c which came within 45 mins of the test. Thanks again


----------



## clevelandownz

Right now I'm running stress test for about an hour at 4.5 and 1.32 -- the temps are averaging about 50-60 but did spike up to 70 at one point. Is this just a really crappy chip, or is there anyway i can get the Voltage down?

my chip is a 3770k

EDIT: Great, and as I just type this.... i get "PRIME95 APPLICATION HAS STOPPED WORKING" wompwomp









looks like I'm going to kick it up more volts gahhhh why did i get a ****ty chip.


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedWabbit*
> 
> So I got my chip in yesterday and have been playing with it all today. I was able to get a stable overclock(45minutes of p95, I'll run it longer later) of 4.5 at 1.264v. when i tried to overclock to 4.7 bios would recognize it but when booted into windows it still would read 4.5. am I missing something here?


First would check if you have Asus Suite II installed, make sure you have no OC profiles set .

Asus bios sometimes comes up with a bug were multiplier is not recognized by OS if you changed bios setting a lot .
First thing would be check for latest bios version . reset defaults in bios (you can write down any settings or use F12 to flash drive to save pics).
Then flash new bios , I would do that either within bios or flash-back option if your MB supports it .


----------



## Essenbe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> First would check if you have Asus Suite II installed, make sure you have no OC profiles set .
> 
> Asus bios sometimes comes up with a bug were multiplier is not recognized by OS if you changed bios setting a lot .
> First thing would be check for latest bios version . reset defaults in bios (you can write down any settings or use F12 to flash drive to save pics).
> Then flash new bios , I would do that either within bios or flash-back option if your MB supports it .


Good suggestion. Those are symptoms of a bad bios Asus had out a while back and has been fixed. It strangly only affected some boards. There's a long thread about it on the ROG forums.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clevelandownz*
> 
> Right now I'm running stress test for about an hour at 4.5 and 1.32 -- the temps are averaging about 50-60 but did spike up to 70 at one point. Is this just a really crappy chip, or is there anyway i can get the Voltage down?
> 
> my chip is a 3770k
> 
> EDIT: Great, and as I just type this.... i get "PRIME95 APPLICATION HAS STOPPED WORKING" wompwomp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looks like I'm going to kick it up more volts gahhhh why did i get a ****ty chip.


Ivy just doesn't OC like Sandy.... This is well known. My old Sandy would easily hit 5+ GHz. I really can't go higher than 4.6 with my current chip.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Ivy just doesn't OC like Sandy.... This is well known. My old Sandy would easily hit 5+ GHz. I really can't go higher than 4.6 with my current chip.


that's a misconception. Sandy oc'ed better, simply because it didn't have a thermal limit like ivy or haswell. Apart from temperature ceilings, you're talking about silicone lottery.


----------



## RedWabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> First would check if you have Asus Suite II installed, make sure you have no OC profiles set .
> 
> Asus bios sometimes comes up with a bug were multiplier is not recognized by OS if you changed bios setting a lot .
> First thing would be check for latest bios version . reset defaults in bios (you can write down any settings or use F12 to flash drive to save pics).
> Then flash new bios , I would do that either within bios or flash-back option if your MB supports it .


actually Im doing this all through bios no os overclocking at all, so no asus suite II software at all.

but the issue was the bios, I updated and it now recognizes the 4.7ghz oc, though the voltages seemed a little high for my liking and whenever I tried to lower and adjust it just would not take it. so Im gonna leave it at 4.5 for now. though I noticed before the bios update the vid was always a rock steady 1.311 under load but after the update it went up to 1.321, seemed a little weird with all the settings the same that it would change.


----------



## edsai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> that's a misconception. Sandy oc'ed better, simply because it didn't have a thermal limit like ivy or haswell. Apart from temperature ceilings, you're talking about silicone lottery.


Agreed.

I found this quote in another forum:
Quote:


> Assuming you get lucky with the right chip, the H70 is more than enough.
> 
> A quote from an ASUS technical specialist regarding the K CPUs:
> "1. Approximately 50% of CPUs can go up to 4.4~4.5 GHz
> 2. Approximately 40% of CPUs can go up to 4.6~4.7 GHz
> 3. Approximately 10% of CPUs can go up to 4.8~5 GHz (50+ multipliers are about 2% of this group)"
> 
> Every K CPU has a "multiplier wall" that they will not go beyond no matter how much cooling or voltage you apply. My 2500K maxes out at 48x multiplier. So don't count on getting any certain speed out of an overclock.


----------



## clevelandownz

After making some adjustments. I'm 6 hours in to my 4.5 overclock at 1.33 -- temps still around 55-60 .... Keeping fingers crossed.


----------



## NitrousX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clevelandownz*
> 
> Right now I'm running stress test for about an hour at 4.5 and 1.32 -- the temps are averaging about 50-60 but did spike up to 70 at one point. Is this just a really crappy chip, or is there anyway i can get the Voltage down?
> 
> my chip is a 3770k
> 
> EDIT: Great, and as I just type this.... i get "PRIME95 APPLICATION HAS STOPPED WORKING" wompwomp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looks like I'm going to kick it up more volts gahhhh why did i get a ****ty chip.


Don't feel bad. My chip needs 1.28v for 4.5GHz and a whopping 1.36v for 4.6GHz. Quite a big jump in voltage for a 100MHz increase


----------



## durakamerikan

I'll be making my first foray into oc next weekend, and this guide has given me a very good idea of what I'll be doing. My build: i7-4930k on Asus Sabertooth x79, Samsung EVO 840 500gb, 32gb Corsair Vengeance 1600mhz, H100i cooler, HX850 PSU, Zotac GTX 780 amp, in a Phanteks enthoos primo case.

Thanks for taking your time to create and publish this series!


----------



## clevelandownz

Now that I have my CPU overclocked (4.5 GHz at 1.33 voltage - Temps 55-60 C) -- How do I go about overclocking my memory on the ASUS Motherboard.

I have Corsair Dominator Platinum 16GB (2x8GB) DDR3 1600 MHz (CMD16GX3M2A1600C9)


----------



## RedWabbit

Ugh so I went to sleep last night with p95 running since I figured after 3-4 hours it should be ok. Well I woke this morning to it being restarted I wasn't sure if it crashed or just restarted since I didn't see a bsod message. So I tried to start Firefox and it immediately crashed, multiple times. Yesterday it was minecraft that was crashing, sometimes immediately, sometimes after playing for a couple moments. Any ideas what is going on?

I also started up p95 again and rain it for 20 minutes and nothing happened, but I did notice the VID dropped back down to 1.311v.

Sent from under my car.


----------



## Socks keep you warm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedWabbit*
> 
> Ugh so I went to sleep last night with p95 running since I figured after 3-4 hours it should be ok. Well I woke this morning to it being restarted I wasn't sure if it crashed or just restarted since I didn't see a bsod message. So I tried to start Firefox and it immediately crashed, multiple times. Yesterday it was minecraft that was crashing, sometimes immediately, sometimes after playing for a couple moments. Any ideas what is going on?
> 
> I also started up p95 again and rain it for 20 minutes and nothing happened, but I did notice the VID dropped back down to 1.311v.
> 
> Sent from under my car.


Load Line Calibration to Level 1 or 5 whichever keeps it at the voltage you set when under load.
If that doesn't work add more CPU voltage simple as that.


----------



## RedWabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Socks keep you warm*
> 
> Load Line Calibration to Level 1 or 5 whichever keeps it at the voltage you set when under load.
> If that doesn't work add more CPU voltage simple as that.


voltage is at 1.280 and llc is on (4)ultra high at 1.700 I havent had issues with it until after the bios update. you think I should raise the llc? when I first got the chip it wold hold the voltage rock steady at 1.280 but now it fluctuates between 1.272-1.280 and the only thing ive changed is a bios update.

I dropped it .005v on the offset since it was fluctuating between 1.264v-1.272v and I had seen some issues with it at 1.264 so maybe by keeping it up at 1.272-1.280 it will be more stable?


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clevelandownz*
> 
> Now that I have my CPU overclocked (4.5 GHz at 1.33 voltage - Temps 55-60 C) -- How do I go about overclocking my memory on the ASUS Motherboard.
> 
> I have Corsair Dominator Platinum 16GB (2x8GB) DDR3 1600 MHz (CMD16GX3M2A1600C9)


Memory OC is very time comsuming and IMO not worth the effect for normal usage , BM is different story .

First though I would make sure you enable XMP and then manually edit the timings
,at least the top 5 values Cas to command ) . then raise voltage a bit with loser timings and raise speed then test, then tighten up timings till its still stable and keep going .
You might end up with say example , XMP 1600 - Cas9 timings , 1866 - cas10 timings ,2000 - Cas11 timings
Then you have to decide do you want lose timings with faster speed or slightly tighter timings with less speed . You have to run a lot of tests to see sweet spot .

There are guides to these online , google for Z77 MB , there all basically the same with memory timings .
here a few , 5 an 6 post

http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=366942


----------



## Edkiefer

RedWabbit

I would stay on same LLC and raise vcore till its stable long term .

Also on app crashing as soon as you start, did this happen to after a reboot from that over night prime95 test ?


----------



## RedWabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> RedWabbit
> 
> I would stay on same LLC and raise vcore till its stable long term .
> 
> Also on app crashing as soon as you start, did this happen to after a reboot from that over night prime95 test ?


minecraft was crashing before so I decided to start p95 to see if there was a stability issue. afterwards firefox started crashing


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedWabbit*
> 
> minecraft was crashing before so I decided to start p95 to see if there was a stability issue. afterwards firefox started crashing


Ok , well if apps are crashing right at start , to me in means your vcore is way low , try raising a decent amount 0.015-0.020+ range and retest , if stable you can back it down maybe a bit .

I am surprised Windows loads fine .


----------



## Roy360

1.360 VCore
LLC on 75%
Voltage freq @ 400.

Overclocks to 4.9GHz.

Push that multiplier up by 1 . and all hell breaks out. NO BSODs, but Prime95 crashes after a few minutes, and chrome refuses to stay open longer than a second. Firefox is fine though....
Pushed my voltage as high as 1.464 and no luck. Once I know my 4.9 is solid I'm going to try for 5.0Ghz again, but man is this annoying. Why does that 100mhz taunt me so much

temps at 1.360 on prime95: 47,64,64, 57

temps at 1.464. on prime95, 50, 71, 69, 65


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I wouldn't run at over 1.45v for 24/7 stability, due to fear of degradation, for a measly 100mhz. I know it's pride at stake, but think of the long run at least.


----------



## Roy360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I wouldn't run at over 1.45v for 24/7 stability, due to fear of degradation, for a measly 100mhz. I know it's pride at stake, but think of the long run at least.


Yea, I was hoping to find some magic setting, but now I see even 4.9 isn't stable at 1.36. Although I know it's around there.

I think I'll just go with the default overclock buiit into my motherboard.
4.8Ghz @ 1.35

I"ll just see how low I can bring down the voltage, currently testing 1.320V (after LLC at Ultra High). Good right?


----------



## clevelandownz

I've noticed since I have over clocked my pc (4.5 at 1.34) that when I play BF4 the bottom half of the screen kinda gets shaky. What is going on and how do I fix this?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clevelandownz*
> 
> I've noticed since I have over clocked my pc (4.5 at 1.34) that when I play BF4 the bottom half of the screen kinda gets shaky. What is going on and how do I fix this?


doubt that's oc related, sounds gpu driver, tearing/vsyns related.


----------



## clevelandownz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> doubt that's oc related, sounds gpu driver, tearing/vsyns related.


When I turned my overclock off, it stopped doing it so It has to be from it.


----------



## Roy360

you should add CoreTemp to the list of stability testers, right next to Prime95.

PC runs 4.8GHz at 1.335V. LLC on Very High. Tested Prime95 for ~20hrs with no crash. This is while browsing and watching Youtube videos. Yet when I run CoreTemps, my PC becomes very very slow.

Whether it be on startup or 10hours in. And no amount of voltage seems to fix this problem.

Any other ways to check VID? I really think this issue has to do with CoreTemp, interestly enough, if I use a different version of core temp. It works fine. but starting that same application on the next startup causes the PC to freeze


----------



## Edkiefer

If core temp give you trouble you can try these two .

HWMonitor has VID , HWinfo64 also has vid and Vcore .

Last but not least CPU-Z can display VID if you change config file CPU-Z.ini line

Sensor=1 >0


----------



## Roy360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> If core temp give you trouble you can try these two .
> 
> HWMonitor has VID , HWinfo64 also has vid and Vcore .
> 
> Last but not least CPU-Z can display VID if you change config file CPU-Z.ini line
> 
> Sensor=1 >0


was looking for something like this. But I found if I deleted the .ini file after every bios change. I have no problems opening it.

Run 4.8Ghz at a bit higher than what I should be running it at. For stability stake. Vcore readout from mobo is ~ 1.326V. (I"m assuming that's including the Ultra High LLC and offset)
1600 CL9 ram running at 2000 11-11-11-34 @ 1.556V

Only I just have to find where the instability is coming from. PC randomly freezes but Prime95 doesn't catch anything. I'm betting it's ram though. I already upped the vcore up +0.15V from what I should need.

Anyone know if Intel's 1.575 limit includes the offset or not. I would like to just set my ram to 1.575 and call it a day, instead of stress testing after each 0.05V increase


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat

If you mean the memory voltage ! I run my memory with a voltage of 1,675V and i have no problem with it.


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roy360*
> 
> was looking for something like this. But I found if I deleted the .ini file after every bios change. I have no problems opening it.
> 
> Run 4.8Ghz at a bit higher than what I should be running it at. For stability stake. Vcore readout from mobo is ~ 1.326V. (I"m assuming that's including the Ultra High LLC and offset)
> 1600 CL9 ram running at 2000 11-11-11-34 @ 1.556V
> 
> Only I just have to find where the instability is coming from. PC randomly freezes but Prime95 doesn't catch anything. I'm betting it's ram though. I already upped the vcore up +0.15V from what I should need.
> 
> Anyone know if Intel's 1.575 limit includes the offset or not. I would like to just set my ram to 1.575 and call it a day, instead of stress testing after each 0.05V increase


I would put memory back down to 1333/1600 until I finalized OC .
And you can run memory to 1.65v w/o issue ,some run it higher but 1.65 is general max memory manufactures go .


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MehlstaubtheCat*
> 
> If you mean the memory voltage ! I run my memory with a voltage of 1,675V and i have no problem with it.


it is NOT recommended to do that.
1.65v is really the most any RAM should run at.


----------



## Roy360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> it is NOT recommended to do that.
> 1.65v is really the most any RAM should run at.


Intel's warranty only covers 1.57 right? That's voltage guide in the OP says it's safe to go up to 1.7V. But then why is Intel's voltage so low?

And how does Intel know if you exceeded 1.57? I tested mines at 1.6, but brought it down to 1.55V.

At 1.65V I could run my ram at 2400Mhz.
At 1.6V I could run it at 2133MHz

For a 24/7 (and I literary mean 24/7) I chose 2000 @ 1.55 (going to reattempt getting it lower)

Should I go for 2133 or 2400?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roy360*
> 
> Intel's warranty only covers 1.57 right? That's voltage guide in the OP says it's safe to go up to 1.7V. But then why is Intel's voltage so low?
> 
> And how does Intel know if you exceeded 1.57? I tested mines at 1.6, but brought it down to 1.55V.
> 
> At 1.65V I could run my ram at 2400Mhz.
> At 1.6V I could run it at 2133MHz
> 
> For a 24/7 (and I literary mean 24/7) I chose 2000 @ 1.55 (going to reattempt getting it lower)
> 
> Should I go for 2133 or 2400?


Intel won't even allow you to OC - that voids the warranty too.
1.57v possibly on AUTO voltage and AUTO speeds etc.
End of the day for ram - you should listen to the RAM manufacturer - ram has to run. Sure the voltage is important for the IMC on the CPU, but when it comes down to it - the RAM has to run and be stable, in order to communicate in the first place with the CPU.

Run at 1.65v @ 2400mhz.
A LOT of ram don't like over 1.65v - is is like going over 1.55v on the CPU - there's no DIRECT proof but indirect proof showing degradation in chips over time.
1.65v is WIDELY used in RAM by manufacturers who:
-Cut costs
-Have a really low timing/speed

ie. 2400mhz @ 1.65v is almost a norm
Better 2400 ram sets will run at 1.55/1.5v

Or
1600/1866mhz ram that runs at CL4 or so might require 1.65v at stock from the manufacturer.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat

All of my 3930k build´s run since 2011 with 1,65V+ memory voltage, no problems.
Intel spec is ok, but overclocking is all out of spec and iám sur nothing will happen with this voltage in the future years. 1,65V is 24/7.


----------



## Roy360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Intel won't even allow you to OC - that voids the warranty too.
> 1.57v possibly on AUTO voltage and AUTO speeds etc.
> End of the day for ram - you should listen to the RAM manufacturer - ram has to run. Sure the voltage is important for the IMC on the CPU, but when it comes down to it - the RAM has to run and be stable, in order to communicate in the first place with the CPU.
> 
> Run at 1.65v @ 2400mhz.
> A LOT of ram don't like over 1.65v - is is like going over 1.55v on the CPU - there's no DIRECT proof but indirect proof showing degradation in chips over time.
> 1.65v is WIDELY used in RAM by manufacturers who:
> -Cut costs
> -Have a really low timing/speed
> 
> ie. 2400mhz @ 1.65v is almost a norm
> Better 2400 ram sets will run at 1.55/1.5v
> 
> Or
> 1600/1866mhz ram that runs at CL4 or so might require 1.65v at stock from the manufacturer.


Alright then. 2133 @ 1.6V it is. (I don't want to chance running the ram. It's only a 70$ kit)

Intel doesn't support any overclocking at all? So they are just charging a premium for -k cpus and then not cover overclocking, unless you buy an additional warranty?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roy360*
> 
> Alright then. 2133 @ 1.6V it is. (I don't want to chance running the ram. It's only a 70$ kit)
> 
> Intel doesn't support any overclocking at all? So they are just charging a premium for -k cpus and then not cover overclocking, unless you buy an additional warranty?


well it's a little bit hit and miss:
http://www.overclock.net/t/388605/does-overclocking-void-intel-warranty

You have to be using a stock cooler etc - it's like anything in the world - modify it from its original state and you are in theory not using as the manufacturer intended.
Have an unlock K chip allows you to OC - but intel is NOT responsible to replace that chip if you: burn it, degrade it etc.
It would be then in their right and thus by law able to reject any warranty claims. EVEN IF the K version is specifically designed to have an OPEN multiplier for you to fiddle with.

As for your ram what timings you running it at, what make is it etc.
2133 and 2400 is very fast regardless and probably more than you'de ever notice, over 1600, unless you bench or use certain apps/games (apparently bf4 benefits from faster ram, but I'm still dubious about their claims)


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roy360*
> 
> Alright then. 2133 @ 1.6V it is. (I don't want to chance running the ram. It's only a 70$ kit)
> 
> Intel doesn't support any overclocking at all? So they are just charging a premium for -k cpus and then not cover overclocking, unless you buy an additional warranty?


Just curious , What ram are you using with such big overhead on OC , going from 1600 >2400 ?


----------



## Roy360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> well it's a little bit hit and miss:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/388605/does-overclocking-void-intel-warranty
> 
> You have to be using a stock cooler etc - it's like anything in the world - modify it from its original state and you are in theory not using as the manufacturer intended.
> Have an unlock K chip allows you to OC - but intel is NOT responsible to replace that chip if you: burn it, degrade it etc.
> It would be then in their right and thus by law able to reject any warranty claims. EVEN IF the K version is specifically designed to have an OPEN multiplier for you to fiddle with.
> 
> As for your ram what timings you running it at, what make is it etc.
> 2133 and 2400 is very fast regardless and probably more than you'de ever notice, over 1600, unless you bench or use certain apps/games (apparently bf4 benefits from faster ram, but I'm still dubious about their claims)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> Just curious , What ram are you using with such big overhead on OC , going from 1600 >2400 ?


http://www.memoryexpress.com/Products/MX41030

Got that ram for ~70$last year. From amazon. My timing are 2000 9-10-9-30 @ 1.6v.

I read something where they said for Has well CPUs that anything lower than 1866 would affect performance in real life applications. And for Ivy, 1600 is the absolute minimum. I'll update this with the source as soon as I find it

Apparently 2133 is supposed to offer the most bang for buck

Here's the Ivy one, there a Haswell one too where they say 1600 should be avoided
http://www.anandtech.com/show/6372/memory-performance-16gb-ddr31333-to-ddr32400-on-ivy-bridge-igp-with-gskill/14

Unless of course they are lying. But it's Anandtech


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roy360*
> 
> http://www.memoryexpress.com/Products/MX41030
> 
> Got that ram for ~70$last year. From amazon. My timing are 2000 9-10-9-30 @ 1.6v.
> 
> I read something where they said for Has well CPUs that anything lower than 1866 would affect performance in real life applications. And for Ivy, 1600 is the absolute minimum. I'll update this with the source as soon as I find it
> 
> Apparently 2133 is supposed to offer the most bang for buck
> 
> Here's the Ivy one, there a Haswell one too where they say 1600 should be avoided
> http://www.anandtech.com/show/6372/memory-performance-16gb-ddr31333-to-ddr32400-on-ivy-bridge-igp-with-gskill/14
> 
> Unless of course they are lying. But it's Anandtech


I highly doubt that the 1600 was the "avoided" one - more like the 1333 one - that's because the difference, back a year ago between 1333 and 1600 was minimal.
But the difference between 1600 and 1866+ was huge (not so much nowadays)

Are you prime stable with that huge OC?
-30 timing is very loose I must say.


----------



## Roy360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I highly doubt that the 1600 was the "avoided" one - more like the 1333 one - that's because the difference, back a year ago between 1333 and 1600 was minimal.
> But the difference between 1600 and 1866+ was huge (not so much nowadays)
> 
> Are you prime stable with that huge OC?
> -30 timing is very loose I must say.


I could try bringing it down but even the official 2133 patriot ram runs at 11-11-11-30. Plus the tut I followed said to add up the 3 timings and add one if it isn't an even number. And then he said few found that he got better pefromance by adding 2 to his final 4th timing. I just took his word for it. I didn't see any differences in benchmarks either when I listed it to 28 or increased to 32


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roy360*
> 
> I could try bringing it down but even the official 2133 patriot ram runs at 11-11-11-30. Plus the tut I followed said to add up the 3 timings and add one if it isn't an even number. And then he said few found that he got better pefromance by adding 2 to his final 4th timing. I just took his word for it. I didn't see any differences in benchmarks either when I listed it to 28 or increased to 32


fair enough - but are you stable?
I mean I can run my un-willing corsair vengeance at 2100, but it BSODs or even at 1866 and it fails in prime.


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roy360*
> 
> I could try bringing it down but even the official 2133 patriot ram runs at 11-11-11-30. Plus the tut I followed said to add up the 3 timings and add one if it isn't an even number. And then he said few found that he got better pefromance by adding 2 to his final 4th timing. I just took his word for it. I didn't see any differences in benchmarks either when I listed it to 28 or increased to 32


Got a link to ram guide, I like to read it .

For Ivy in real world app there not much increase once you get above 1866 , even 1600 if timings are tight .
Now if you want bench marks then yes, faster ram helps , and if your using Igpu too .

On Haswell once you get into 2400 range it can affect your CPU OC so best not to push it to far for everyday use , At least that is what I take from all reviews around .
Haswell can run higher memory speeds but will or can affect OC, just like OC your Kepler GPU , if you go to high on ram side it can affect core side .

Edit: Just checked your ram link , since your populating all memory slots I would definitely run 1.55v+ on ram .

Very surprised you can clock like 4 levels of OC on these, generally just one or 2 is very good .


----------



## bkirk

Recently swapped out my 3570k for this 3770k. Pretty happy with the overclock and temps







.10 minute ftt lengths 12+ hours. No WHEA warnings or errors. 20-22C ambient.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bkirk*
> 
> 
> 
> Recently swapped out my 3570k for this 3770k. Pretty happy with the overclock and temps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .10 minute ftt lengths 12+ hours. No WHEA warnings or errors. 20-22C ambient.


very nice man! Out of interest what cooler do you use and what were your max temps on your i5? @ what voltage?
Just curious to see temp difference of the i5 & i7.


----------



## bkirk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> very nice man! Out of interest what cooler do you use and what were your max temps on your i5? @ what voltage?
> Just curious to see temp difference of the i5 & i7.


I'm using a noctua nh-d14 with the included nt-h1. I didnt push my 3570k very far because i was using the zalman cnps9700 that i recycled through multiple builds. I only took my 3570k up 4.3 @ ~1.17 with the old cooler due to high temps. I don't recall my max temps because it had been so long since i had stress tested it. Didn't have a chance to test it out with the noctua because it sold almost instantly on ebay. I really did not need to upgrade, but it hardly cost me anything to upgrade to this 3770k.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bkirk*
> 
> I'm using a noctua nh-d14 with the included nt-h1. I didnt push my 3570k very far because i was using the zalman cnps9700 that i recycled through multiple builds. I only took my 3570k up 4.3 @ ~1.17 with the old cooler due to high temps. I don't recall my max temps because it had been so long since i had stress tested it. Didn't have a chance to test it out with the noctua because it sold almost instantly on ebay. I really did not need to upgrade, but it hardly cost me anything to upgrade to this 3770k.


fair enough - how much was your cost of upgrades?
I7 is beautiful - especially with recent games nowadays utilising more threads, that extra cost will pay itself off, trust me







!

You might want to look into de-lidding btw.
I know you're fine at that voltage and under extreme (p95) conditions, only hitting around 80c - but you could hit around 60c or possibly 55c whilst being de-lidded, under the same conditions


----------



## Roy360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> Got a link to ram guide, I like to read it .
> 
> For Ivy in real world app there not much increase once you get above 1866 , even 1600 if timings are tight .
> Now if you want bench marks then yes, faster ram helps , and if your using Igpu too .
> 
> On Haswell once you get into 2400 range it can affect your CPU OC so best not to push it to far for everyday use , At least that is what I take from all reviews around .
> Haswell can run higher memory speeds but will or can affect OC, just like OC your Kepler GPU , if you go to high on ram side it can affect core side .
> 
> Edit: Just checked your ram link , since your populating all memory slots I would definitely run 1.55v+ on ram .
> 
> Very surprised you can clock like 4 levels of OC on these, generally just one or 2 is very good .


Yea, I was expecting to crash just like in that author's video. But mines actually booted.
Wasn't actually a written up guide like this one. Just a beginner's youtube video.




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bkirk*
> 
> I'm using a noctua nh-d14 with the included nt-h1. I didnt push my 3570k very far because i was using the zalman cnps9700 that i recycled through multiple builds. I only took my 3570k up 4.3 @ ~1.17 with the old cooler due to high temps. I don't recall my max temps because it had been so long since i had stress tested it. Didn't have a chance to test it out with the noctua because it sold almost instantly on ebay. I really did not need to upgrade, but it hardly cost me anything to upgrade to this 3770k.


Arghh I'm so jealous of you guys and your low voltages. My CPU takes up 1.348V to run 4.8GHz. and over 1.45V to go to 5.0GHz, and one of my core's thermal sensor seems to be off. (It's 10 degrees lower than the rest).


----------



## bkirk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> fair enough - how much was your cost of upgrades?
> I7 is beautiful - especially with recent games nowadays utilising more threads, that extra cost will pay itself off, trust me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> 
> You might want to look into de-lidding btw.
> I know you're fine at that voltage and under extreme (p95) conditions, only hitting around 80c - but you could hit around 60c or possibly 55c whilst being de-lidded, under the same conditions


cost of upgrade was $40 USD







. I have looked into de-lidding and i am considering it at some point.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bkirk*
> 
> cost of upgrade was $40 USD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I have looked into de-lidding and i am considering it at some point.


give-away at that price - nice!


----------



## Roy360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> fair enough - but are you stable?
> I mean I can run my un-willing corsair vengeance at 2100, but it BSODs or even at 1866 and it fails in prime.


I can run prime95 for hours, or memtest.

But certain programs like CPUZ Validate and Coretemp cause my CPU overclock to become unstable. (PC doesn't crash but runs very very slowly.)

CPUZ Validate will validate, and send me an e-mail, but shortly after opening my browser to show the results, it freezes...but the mem overclock by itself is fine. While be re-installing Windows soon,


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roy360*
> 
> I can run prime95 for hours, or memtest.
> 
> But certain programs like CPUZ Validate and Coretemp cause my CPU overclock to become unstable. (PC doesn't crash but runs very very slowly.)
> 
> CPUZ Validate will validate, and send me an e-mail, but shortly after opening my browser to show the results, it freezes...but the mem overclock by itself is fine. While be re-installing Windows soon,


doesn't seem stable to me if that happens...!


----------



## Roy360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> doesn't seem stable to me if that happens...!


Your are probably right. Dropped my ram down to 1866. And reduced the voltage back to 1.55. (I don\t want to go pass this for 4 sticks.)

1866 still gives me similar benchmarks so I"ll keep it there.

And all there's left to do is see if I get another crash when I validate. Just to make sure, I need LLC even if I set an offset right?

....

and she runs!
I'm getting I wasn't supplying enough volts for the 2133 and 2000 setups. Part of me wants to go back into the bios and try to get 2000 working again.....
http://valid.canardpc.com/slj5nr

and she crashes again... I'm starting to think this has to do with transitions between states.

Am I supposed to turn off LLC after setting an offset?

went to manual vcore and no crashes, even on 2000.


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roy360*
> 
> Your are probably right. Dropped my ram down to 1866. And reduced the voltage back to 1.55. (I don\t want to go pass this for 4 sticks.)
> 
> 1866 still gives me similar benchmarks so I"ll keep it there.
> 
> And all there's left to do is see if I get another crash when I validate. Just to make sure, I need LLC even if I set an offset right?
> 
> ....
> 
> and she runs!
> I'm getting I wasn't supplying enough volts for the 2133 and 2000 setups. Part of me wants to go back into the bios and try to get 2000 working again.....
> http://valid.canardpc.com/slj5nr
> 
> and she crashes again... I'm starting to think this has to do with transitions between states.
> 
> Am I supposed to turn off LLC after setting an offset?
> 
> went to manual vcore and no crashes, even on 2000.


no , you leave LLC as it was with manual voltage , offset just lets voltage to scale down when not needed at lower clocks .

If you ever do lower LLC ,then you would have to raise voltage to CPU so you get same voltage at load .

So offset you just set the amount, leave all other settings the same .


----------



## Roy360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> no , you leave LLC as it was with manual voltage , offset just lets voltage to scale down when not needed at lower clocks .
> 
> If you ever do lower LLC ,then you would have to raise voltage to CPU so you get same voltage at load .
> 
> So offset you just set the amount, leave all other settings the same .


thanks, then I wonder my PC freezes all the time.

I just set it to auto, and now I"m fine. Going to call it a day now.

Got a free 1GHz on the CPU and 400MHz on the ram. temps are slightly temp that on manual but they should go done once I install that Black Ice radiator. Or if I decide to de-lid my CPU. Anyone know if you HAVE to you Coollabs Ultra? Would the Noctua silver paste that comes with their heatsyncs good enough?


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roy360*
> 
> thanks, then I wonder my PC freezes all the time.
> 
> I just set it to auto, and now I"m fine. Going to call it a day now.
> 
> Got a free 1GHz on the CPU and 400MHz on the ram. temps are slightly temp that on manual but they should go done once I install that Black Ice radiator. Or if I decide to de-lid my CPU. Anyone know if you HAVE to you Coollabs Ultra? Would the Noctua silver paste that comes with their heatsyncs good enough?


be careful with auto voltage once you raise other settings, like 45x and LLC , it will go way up on load then , better to just lower multiplier a notch or two IMO .

And as i mention before do the CPU OC first with ram at stock clocks, then once that is squared away and stable move to memory OC .


----------



## Roy360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> no , you leave LLC as it was with manual voltage , offset just lets voltage to scale down when not needed at lower clocks .
> 
> If you ever do lower LLC ,then you would have to raise voltage to CPU so you get same voltage at load .
> 
> So offset you just set the amount, leave all other settings the same .


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> be careful with auto voltage once you raise other settings, like 45x and LLC , it will go way up on load then , better to just lower multiplier a notch or two IMO .
> 
> And as i mention before do the CPU OC first with ram at stock clocks, then once that is squared away and stable move to memory OC .


What would be a reliable way to check how much voltage auto is giving after LLC? Ai suite and CPU Z report a Vcore of 1.390(Prime95) when I set it to auto. but I guess I could go back to figuing out what kind of offset I need

I"m not going to touch it for now, atleast until I get a GPU. I"m starting to thinking using the iGPU while overclocking isn't such a good idea

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> So offset you just set the amount, leave all other settings the same .


Doesn't that I mean I could just off LLC and use a big offset? I ask because with LLC and offset on, my voltage varies between 4 different values


----------



## Curleyyy

I seem to be having a little problem with my current config. Thought I'd step up my output for some extra juice in BF4, though *once I go past a certain point, everything seems to fail on me.* Here's the problem. In the testing config, when it hits that fifteen minute mark, the temps sky rocket between 95c and 105c, thus causing the CPU to throttle from 4.6GHz down to 3.8GHz, rendering the stress invalid. I wouldn't even be able to increase the voltage if it was unstable, as it currently is, it seems to be too much for my cooling. *I'm wondering what I could do to achieve at least 4.6GHz*, where I'd love to be sitting at 4.8GHz. I did a little testing, and with my stable config, I get a high seventies frame rate, but when I leave almost everything on auto, I'm sitting in the high nineties and temps are acceptable.

System:
Intel 3770k
Corsair H100i
Asus Maximus V Gene
Corsair 1866 Platinum
EVGA 670GTX 4GB SC+

Configurations:

Stable: 45 x 100 // 1.3v // 80c // 45 minute prime (stable enough to use heavily)
Testing: 46 x 100 // 1.375v // 89c // 15 minute prime.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

105c on the h100i?
Make sure it's getting enough power and ramps with load. Also check it's seated properly. If not, then rma the cooler


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roy360*
> 
> What would be a reliable way to check how much voltage auto is giving after LLC? Ai suite and CPU Z report a Vcore of 1.390(Prime95) when I set it to auto. but I guess I could go back to figuing out what kind of offset I need
> 
> I"m not going to touch it for now, atleast until I get a GPU. I"m starting to thinking using the iGPU while overclocking isn't such a good idea
> Doesn't that I mean I could just off LLC and use a big offset? I ask because with LLC and offset on, my voltage varies between 4 different values


Yes, use any software to monitor voltage under load , CPU-Z is fine .

You maybe could use lower LLC and just compensate with Vcore till you get what ever voltage is needed to be stable .
There is a lot of controversial veiwpoints on this . I have seen reports that a very high LLC settings is not good , meaning as far as voltage spikes goes there greater variance between low load and high load (this also probably depends on MB) .
The reason to raise it is the greater the load the more voltage droops . Intel designed it with certain level of droop is good but when you OC and raise voltage it droops much more .
Also having slightly higher LLC is easier to set up voltages as the bios setting will be closer to what load is . I would use a LLC were its not overshooting but not drooping to much , basically what guide says .
It also depends on the OC if your not OC high or should say low OC then LLC won't be needed , but this guide is for 4.5+ ghz .


----------



## Curleyyy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> 105c on the h100i?
> Make sure it's getting enough power and ramps with load. Also check it's seated properly. If not, then rma the cooler


There's a little amount of dust build up on the radiator, so I'll clean that off tomorrow, and check back. Ambient temperature in my room is fairly cold at the moment, with a cool breeze from the window. It is seated correctly, I've had to redo it before, and I manually ramped up the fan speed as well.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Curleyyy*
> 
> There's a little amount of dust build up on the radiator, so I'll clean that off tomorrow, and check back. Ambient temperature in my room is fairly cold at the moment, with a cool breeze from the window. It is seated correctly, I've had to redo it before, and I manually ramped up the fan speed as well.


that's very odd then - make surer everything is fine before OC'ing last thing u want is burning that chip.


----------



## 7ha7a5ian

If anyone has broken 5ghz for i7 3770k that can lend some advise towards settings? Water cooling is in my future and I'm feeling bold.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *7ha7a5ian*
> 
> If anyone has broken 5ghz for i7 3770k that can lend some advise towards settings? Water cooling is in my future and I'm feeling bold.


5Ghz is pretty much in the chip (depending how much vcore it needs for 5ghz), & the cooling to keep the temps under control. Some can do 5ghz pretty easily & some just need to much voltage & temps go out of control.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> 5Ghz is pretty much in the chip (depending how much vcore it needs for 5ghz), & the cooling to keep the temps under control. Some can do 5ghz pretty easily & some just need to much voltage & temps go out of control.


been a while - nice to have you back ftw!
Hope you had a good holiday







!


----------



## Essenbe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *7ha7a5ian*
> 
> If anyone has broken 5ghz for i7 3770k that can lend some advise towards settings? Water cooling is in my future and I'm feeling bold.


Just about +everything you need to know is in this thread http://www.overclock.net/t/1291703/ivy-bridge-overclocking-guide-asus-motherboards#
Just follow the guide and walk your way up. Just keep watch on your temps and don't push it too hard. It isn't worth ruinung your chip for.


----------



## 7ha7a5ian

So much for being lazy lol.


----------



## Roy360

Looks like overclocking to 5.0GHz while using iGPU was the source of all my problems. I set a manual offset again today, and PC "froze" after a CPU Validation. But instead of turning off the PC, I went on my laptop and opened up TeamViewer, and voila!. PC is running fine according to Teamviewer, it's just that the iGPU voltage or the frequency or something else with it is off. Going to have to wait for atleast one of my R9 290s to come in, before continuing


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roy360*
> 
> Looks like overclocking to 5.0GHz while using iGPU was the source of all my problems. I set a manual offset again today, and PC "froze" after a CPU Validation. But instead of turning off the PC, I went on my laptop and opened up TeamViewer, and voila!. PC is running fine according to Teamviewer, it's just that the iGPU voltage or the frequency or something else with it is off. Going to have to wait for atleast one of my R9 290s to come in, before continuing


I would definitely set bios to dGPU and uninstall Intel drivers if you have them , though it probably not a problem once your not using iGPU .


----------



## Roy360

Kk I give up on 5.0Ghz. I installed a 6950 in my third PCIe slot today (the first two are for my R9 290s), set the CPU voltage to auto, and the screen still freezes during validation.
Fresh OS, only video drivers besides the AMD one, no memory OC., Only 2 ram sticks installed

I've decided that I will just settle for 4.7GHz or rather 4698.90MHz (My blck is never 100, always 99.98 even when I set it to 100)

Offset of 1.05, LLC on 50%, max Vcore is ~1.280
Temps cap at 40 degrees

Currently CPU mining, browsing and running Prime95 to test stability.

Already bought CLU and scratched the surface of my IHS(warranty out the door), so I might as well de-lid


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roy360*
> 
> Kk I give up on 5.0Ghz. I installed a 6950 in my third PCIe slot today (the first two are for my R9 290s), set the CPU voltage to auto, and the screen still freezes during validation.
> Fresh OS, only video drivers besides the AMD one, no memory OC., Only 2 ram sticks installed
> 
> I've decided that I will just settle for 4.7GHz or rather 4698.90MHz (My blck is never 100, always 99.98 even when I set it to 100)
> 
> Offset of 1.05, LLC on 50%, max Vcore is ~1.280
> Temps cap at 40 degrees
> 
> Currently CPU mining, browsing and running Prime95 to test stability.
> 
> Already bought CLU and scratched the surface of my IHS(warranty out the door), so I might as well de-lid


So it not even getting to windows load screen , 5ghz may just be to much but maybe 4.8 or 4.9 is ok .

The blck wandering around 100mhz is normal AFAIK , mine avg mostly 100 but will see brief 99.99 and even 100.01mhz .


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Likewise on the blck


----------



## Roy360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> So it not even getting to windows load screen , 5ghz may just be to much but maybe 4.8 or 4.9 is ok .
> 
> The blck wandering around 100mhz is normal AFAIK , mine avg mostly 100 but will see brief 99.99 and even 100.01mhz .


well no I meant the CPUZ validation. It boots into Windows fine, and runs perfectly fine, no errors in Prime95, but programs like CPUZ Validation, Core Temps and this other memory benchmark application, as soon as I open them the PC freezes. On Auto voltage. Maybe it's just the number 50, I'll try 51 and see what happens


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roy360*
> 
> well no I meant the CPUZ validation. It boots into Windows fine, and runs perfectly fine, no errors in Prime95, but programs like CPUZ Validation, Core Temps and this other memory benchmark application, as soon as I open them the PC freezes. On Auto voltage. Maybe it's just the number 50, I'll try 51 and see what happens


Oh, thought you meant boot screen memory check .
That is odd but i hope your not trying auto voltage with 50x multiplier ?

I would guess it would be very high depending on where LLC is set .


----------



## Roy360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> Oh, thought you meant boot screen memory check .
> That is odd but i hope your not trying auto voltage with 50x multiplier ?
> 
> I would guess it would be very high depending on where LLC is set .


Actually I am, since my offsets wouldn't work. I set it to auto with LLC on 75%. Vcore caps around 1.48ish, according to CPUZ.

On an offset of 0.105V I can run 4.7GHz no issues, LLC @ 50%, 100% stable. (under 0.100 and chrome's tabs occasionally crashes)

I tried booting 5.0GHz on 0.145 offset and it won't boot, black screen after the windows loading screen. (Monitors are still on, so not too sure what it is doing at that point)


----------



## truk

Hi everyone,

First of all I would like to express my thanks for the amazing guide and all the great information going around in this thread.







I have been doing as much reading as I can so as to avoid making a post, but I do not think I understand everything correctly in that I still have a few questions.

I am new to overclocking and I have followed all the steps exactly. I want to make sure I am understanding/doing everything correctly so that I can repeat this process in the future. I am running an i5-3570k, 3.4GHz stock, on with the Asus P8Z77-V LK. I also have the Hyper 212 EVO cooler attached to the CPU.

Since I am new to this, I wanted to start small. My current setting is at 4.4GHz. I ran a 12 hour Prime95 test at 1.205v, a value I found by working down from the recommended 1.250v, and had no problems. Max temperature was around 77C at the end.

At this point I wanted to move in to Offset mode. Under load my VID, according to RealTemp TI, reads 1.2760v most frequently, which would give me an offset of manual VCore - VID under load ~ -0.070v. When I use this offset and perform a load test my vcore in CPU-Z shows to be 1.152v. _Should this voltage be so far off from the manual vcore, 1.205v, I was using?_

I found that if I set offset to -0.020v the vcore under load will show to be 1.208v. With this setting I have also passed a 12 hour Prime95 test with no problems. _Would this be a better offset to use since it is closer to the voltage I used for the manual vcore?_

My last question is this: _Since the manual vcore I am using is pretty low, would it be better to just use the fixed voltage of 1.205v?_

Please let me know if I was not clear or if I need to provide additional information, and thank you for the help.


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *truk*
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> First of all I would like to express my thanks for the amazing guide and all the great information going around in this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been doing as much reading as I can so as to avoid making a post, but I do not think I understand everything correctly in that I still have a few questions.
> 
> I am new to overclocking and I have followed all the steps exactly. I want to make sure I am understanding/doing everything correctly so that I can repeat this process in the future. I am running an i5-3570k, 3.4GHz stock, on with the Asus P8Z77-V LK. I also have the Hyper 212 EVO cooler attached to the CPU.
> 
> Since I am new to this, I wanted to start small. My current setting is at 4.4GHz. I ran a 12 hour Prime95 test at 1.205v, a value I found by working down from the recommended 1.250v, and had no problems. Max temperature was around 77C at the end.
> 
> At this point I wanted to move in to Offset mode. Under load my VID, according to RealTemp TI, reads 1.2760v most frequently, which would give me an offset of manual VCore - VID under load ~ -0.070v. When I use this offset and perform a load test my vcore in CPU-Z shows to be 1.152v. _Should this voltage be so far off from the manual vcore, 1.205v, I was using?_
> 
> I found that if I set offset to -0.020v the vcore under load will show to be 1.208v. With this setting I have also passed a 12 hour Prime95 test with no problems. _Would this be a better offset to use since it is closer to the voltage I used for the manual vcore?_
> 
> My last question is this: _Since the manual vcore I am using is pretty low, would it be better to just use the fixed voltage of 1.205v?_
> 
> Please let me know if I was not clear or if I need to provide additional information, and thank you for the help.


Use whatever offset is needed to bring load core voltages back to same stable manual voltage you had while testing (1.205v) , so yes use -0.020v offset if that gives you same load voltage .
Then recheck for stability to make sure all is still good .

I would keep offset voltage type if at all possible .


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *truk*
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am new to overclocking and I have followed all the steps exactly. I want to make sure I am understanding/doing everything correctly so that I can repeat this process in the future. I am running an i5-3570k, 3.4GHz stock, on with the Asus P8Z77-V LK. I also have the Hyper 212 EVO cooler attached to the CPU.
> 
> Since I am new to this, I wanted to start small. My current setting is at 4.4GHz. I ran a 12 hour Prime95 test at 1.205v, a value I found by working down from the recommended 1.250v, and had no problems. Max temperature was around 77C at the end.
> 
> At this point I wanted to move in to Offset mode. Under load my VID, according to RealTemp TI, reads 1.2760v most frequently, which would give me an offset of manual VCore - VID under load ~ -0.070v. When I use this offset and perform a load test my vcore in CPU-Z shows to be 1.152v. _Should this voltage be so far off from the manual vcore, 1.205v, I was using?_
> 
> I found that if I set offset to -0.020v the vcore under load will show to be 1.208v. With this setting I have also passed a 12 hour Prime95 test with no problems. _Would this be a better offset to use since it is closer to the voltage I used for the manual vcore?_
> 
> My last question is this: _Since the manual vcore I am using is pretty low, would it be better to just use the fixed voltage of 1.205v?_
> 
> Please let me know if I was not clear or if I need to provide additional information, and thank you for the help.


Hi there!
Ok I'll go through the post and reply:
1. Decent cooler, nice OC target of 4.4 (you can try 4.5) - that's a medium and excellent OC - a low OC would be near 4.2 - a high OC would be 4.8-5ghz
2. I'm glad you are doing 12hr prime - I would aim for 24hrs to be 100% sure you're stable (I used to fail at the 17hr mark each time)
3. Your offset is correct - however the voltage, as you said shouldn't be far off the manual voltage. A little variance is fine though. I would check your LLC settings in that respect - could be linked to that
4. The closer to the target offset is correct. In my humble opinion, I think it might be that your CPU isn't 100% stable. Thus your manual voltage, to begin with is false. I bet you'll need a few more volts to make it fully stable (24hr mark) - thus changing your offset to a more correct value. That's an educated guess, not a fact.
5. You could indeed use a fixed voltage, but offset usually gives you a more efficient power saving "curve". Instead of fixing it on a certain voltage the whole time, offset allows your CPU to throttle that CPU voltage down. In principal, expanding its lifetime and reducing heat. Although both aren't really confirmed to be concrete evidence.


----------



## truk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> Use whatever offset is needed to bring load core voltages back to same stable manual voltage you had while testing (1.205v) , so yes use -0.020v offset if that gives you same load voltage .
> Then recheck for stability to make sure all is still good .
> 
> I would keep offset voltage type if at all possible .


Thank you for the response, I feel that I understand what do do with the offset better.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Hi there!
> Ok I'll go through the post and reply:
> 1. Decent cooler, nice OC target of 4.4 (you can try 4.5) - that's a medium and excellent OC - a low OC would be near 4.2 - a high OC would be 4.8-5ghz
> 2. I'm glad you are doing 12hr prime - I would aim for 24hrs to be 100% sure you're stable (I used to fail at the 17hr mark each time)
> 3. Your offset is correct - however the voltage, as you said shouldn't be far off the manual voltage. A little variance is fine though. I would check your LLC settings in that respect - could be linked to that
> 4. The closer to the target offset is correct. In my humble opinion, I think it might be that your CPU isn't 100% stable. Thus your manual voltage, to begin with is false. I bet you'll need a few more volts to make it fully stable (24hr mark) - thus changing your offset to a more correct value. That's an educated guess, not a fact.
> 5. You could indeed use a fixed voltage, but offset usually gives you a more efficient power saving "curve". Instead of fixing it on a certain voltage the whole time, offset allows your CPU to throttle that CPU voltage down. In principal, expanding its lifetime and reducing heat. Although both aren't really confirmed to be concrete evidence.


I will increase my voltage incrementally and run some stress tests to see if there is stability between my current setting, 1.205v, and the initial setting, 1.250v.

Thanks for the information.


----------



## GTXtreme

Great guide guys,very informative and detailed !

I am at a bit of a loss though. When i try to determine my offset which is Vcore 1.240 - VID 1.2810 = -0,041 my pc does not even post. However if i change the offset from - to + then it posts and the voltage is correct as in its at 0,041 @ 4.4 which is the stable voltage @ 4.4.

anyone care to explain ?


----------



## Edkiefer

Did you change LLC between settings ?
What MB and LLC are you using ?
It should work out close but your way off with -0.041v offset it seems , but in the end as long as your load voltage matches your load voltage when you had manual voltage it should be ok .


----------



## GTXtreme

No LLC was @ high (50%) on both settings, i'm using an Asus P8Z77-v pro, its just weird that the offset working for me is the exact opposite of what it should be.


----------



## truk

I have an update after some testing.

This time I tried increasing my manual voltage to 1.230v, which was found to be stable for 24hrs. While under load the voltage jumps to 1.240v, but temperatures stayed around high 70s and low 80s (Celsius). Using offset mode I found that an offset of +0.005v gave me a vcore of 1.240v while under load with approximately the same temperatures.

I am considering a few more 24hr tests at lower range of voltages, but would that really be needed given the information above?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTXtreme*
> 
> Great guide guys,very informative and detailed !
> 
> I am at a bit of a loss though. When i try to determine my offset which is Vcore 1.240 - VID 1.2810 = -0,041 my pc does not even post. However if i change the offset from - to + then it posts and the voltage is correct as in its at 0,041 @ 4.4 which is the stable voltage @ 4.4.
> 
> anyone care to explain ?


that's a bit odd, as the value should be minus...


----------



## neofury

I'm done with Asus motherboards. I should have learned my lesson not just from last time, but from a whole lifetime









First one, the chip was in and hadn't been moved, and I decided to try tightening my block a bit more, crushed pins which had been fine for months.

Second one, the clip on my second video card wouldn't unlatch no matter which way I pressed/turned it. In the past this has happened to me once or twice, but usually the clip would either finally come undone or snap off. This time as I start to try and get this card out (had been using gentle force for quite some time) it finally felt like it was coming out. I look, the actual slot as pulled out from the motherboard almost like it was butter sliding off a slanted plate. It was really not very much force, I guess since I had been trying to get it out for some time it weakened the seal on it and it came right out with the card. By the time I noticed (1/2 pulled out) it was too late.

The board won't turn on now









Don't get me wrong, I'm not denying user error played a part, but I've been building and taking apart comps since I was around 6 years old being that my father was in the hardware business. I have tons of old motherboards that work still, from Asus primarily to boot. Plenty of Intel, Gigabyte, etc boards that had no issues. All the CPU holders have perfect pins, all the PCI slots are on solidly, some do have a broken clip here or there but we aren't talking about any damage that effects the boards. Worst I've had is son P4 motherboards with blown caps.

Anyways, now I have a 5ghz chip and no motherboard, it broke at the absolute worst possible time, completely broke. Going from an ivy bridge 5ghz back to a sandy bridge 2.4ghz mobile gpu is quite honestly cringe-worthy.

I want a cheap board that is around the same cost as the Asus 77v Pro and has similar functionality, but isn't made by Asus. I do know some folks in this thread have also decided to stop buying Asus motherboards (last time my mobo broke, some folks mentioned it) so what should I get? What's the best alternative? I've been a Gigabyte fan for a while but just kept getting Asus for price vs quality, I'm not a very big fan of MSI and never buy AsRock ever.

I want a board that can overclock well, is dependable, etc. If a similar board isn't mentioned I'll be forced to spring for a higher end board, prefer not to with my cash situation.


----------



## UnderscoreHero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neofury*
> 
> I'm done with Asus motherboards. I should have learned my lesson not just from last time, but from a whole lifetime
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First one, the chip was in and hadn't been moved, and I decided to try tightening my block a bit more, crushed pins which had been fine for months.
> 
> Second one, the clip on my second video card wouldn't unlatch no matter which way I pressed/turned it. In the past this has happened to me once or twice, but usually the clip would either finally come undone or snap off. This time as I start to try and get this card out (had been using gentle force for quite some time) it finally felt like it was coming out. I look, the actual slot as pulled out from the motherboard almost like it was butter sliding off a slanted plate. It was really not very much force, I guess since I had been trying to get it out for some time it weakened the seal on it and it came right out with the card. By the time I noticed (1/2 pulled out) it was too late.
> 
> The board won't turn on now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I'm not denying user error played a part, but I've been building and taking apart comps since I was around 6 years old being that my father was in the hardware business. I have tons of old motherboards that work still, from Asus primarily to boot. Plenty of Intel, Gigabyte, etc boards that had no issues. All the CPU holders have perfect pins, all the PCI slots are on solidly, some do have a broken clip here or there but we aren't talking about any damage that effects the boards. Worst I've had is son P4 motherboards with blown caps.
> 
> Anyways, now I have a 5ghz chip and no motherboard, it broke at the absolute worst possible time, completely broke. Going from an ivy bridge 5ghz back to a sandy bridge 2.4ghz mobile gpu is quite honestly cringe-worthy.
> 
> I want a cheap board that is around the same cost as the Asus 77v Pro and has similar functionality, but isn't made by Asus. I do know some folks in this thread have also decided to stop buying Asus motherboards (last time my mobo broke, some folks mentioned it) so what should I get? What's the best alternative? I've been a Gigabyte fan for a while but just kept getting Asus for price vs quality, I'm not a very big fan of MSI and never buy AsRock ever.
> 
> I want a board that can overclock well, is dependable, etc. If a similar board isn't mentioned I'll be forced to spring for a higher end board, prefer not to with my cash situation.


GA-Z77X-UD3H?

I personally have the GA-Z77X-D3H, and it's been rock solid for the past 2 years. Only gripe with the lower end D3H model is the lack of more USB and fan headers.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neofury*
> 
> I'm done with Asus motherboards. I should have learned my lesson not just from last time, but from a whole lifetime
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First one, the chip was in and hadn't been moved, and I decided to try tightening my block a bit more, crushed pins which had been fine for months.
> 
> Second one, the clip on my second video card wouldn't unlatch no matter which way I pressed/turned it. In the past this has happened to me once or twice, but usually the clip would either finally come undone or snap off. This time as I start to try and get this card out (had been using gentle force for quite some time) it finally felt like it was coming out. I look, the actual slot as pulled out from the motherboard almost like it was butter sliding off a slanted plate. It was really not very much force, I guess since I had been trying to get it out for some time it weakened the seal on it and it came right out with the card. By the time I noticed (1/2 pulled out) it was too late.
> 
> The board won't turn on now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I'm not denying user error played a part, but I've been building and taking apart comps since I was around 6 years old being that my father was in the hardware business. I have tons of old motherboards that work still, from Asus primarily to boot. Plenty of Intel, Gigabyte, etc boards that had no issues. All the CPU holders have perfect pins, all the PCI slots are on solidly, some do have a broken clip here or there but we aren't talking about any damage that effects the boards. Worst I've had is son P4 motherboards with blown caps.
> 
> Anyways, now I have a 5ghz chip and no motherboard, it broke at the absolute worst possible time, completely broke. Going from an ivy bridge 5ghz back to a sandy bridge 2.4ghz mobile gpu is quite honestly cringe-worthy.
> 
> I want a cheap board that is around the same cost as the Asus 77v Pro and has similar functionality, but isn't made by Asus. I do know some folks in this thread have also decided to stop buying Asus motherboards (last time my mobo broke, some folks mentioned it) so what should I get? What's the best alternative? I've been a Gigabyte fan for a while but just kept getting Asus for price vs quality, I'm not a very big fan of MSI and never buy AsRock ever.
> 
> I want a board that can overclock well, is dependable, etc. If a similar board isn't mentioned I'll be forced to spring for a higher end board, prefer not to with my cash situation.


Gigabyte boards are solid, but their customer service is little to be admired (so I've heard).
MSI's support is good, but their boards, not as good as Gigabyte.

And yes I'll never, ever consider ANY ASUS products in my life, ever again.
I don't care what it is. After my poor experience with their utterly crap customer service, I'm done with them.

I personally had 2 motherboards (both crap customer service and both times they were useless and never fixed my issue)
laptop (again same issue with customer service)
soundcards (worst driver support in the world)
monitors (with them having faults on them and asus refusing to help me figure out a solution)

All-in-all, I don't care what it is, laptop, components, monitors, laptops - I'm done, completely done with that crap company. I don't care if someone buys them out and changes their horrible work ethics, but I'll never touch Asus products personally, nor ever recommend them to anyone.


----------



## neofury

It's funny you mention that model, it's the one I was looking at. I'm guessing the GA-Z77X-UD3H is the Gigabyte equivalent then? From what I've seen, it seems to be.

@Totally Dubbed I feel you man, I'm the type that gives companies a few chances, so when I'm done with you, it's because you done messed up big time.

Again, not saying user error didn't play a part, I just don't feel user error would have been as much of a factor if the build quality wasn't so schwaggy.

Anyways I'm done with Asus now. I hope EVGA starts making more motherboards that end up being good, because like it or not right now if you want a high end OC motherboard, Asus seems to be the only game in town. I'm not trying to detract from the stuff Gigabyte and MSI have come out with (or AsRock) but really, given the reviews and the specs, they just don't seem to compare.

If I don't go with the GA-Z77X-UD3H and end up going with a higher end motherboard that isn't Asus, something with better overclock ability and just an overall better build quality, what should I go for then?

Pretty sure I'll have the GA-Z77X-UD3H before the end of the month, but it's nice to keep your options open.

Can the z87 motherboards still use a 3770K? I thought I read somewhere that they could, but it might have been that Sandy Bridge CPU's could use ivy cpu's or something, may have it backwards. I might just buy a z87 board with a 4770K once I get the money. Then if the chip is a piss poor OCer I'll sell it and switch back to my 3770K in the meanwhile.

http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128617

Maybe I could get this board with a 4770K, then once I know it OC's well I can sell my delidded 3770K 5ghz 1.45v chip.


----------



## UnderscoreHero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neofury*
> 
> It's funny you mention that model, it's the one I was looking at. I'm guessing the GA-Z77X-UD3H is the Gigabyte equivalent then? From what I've seen, it seems to be.
> 
> @Totally Dubbed I feel you man, I'm the type that gives companies a few chances, so when I'm done with you, it's because you done messed up big time.
> 
> Again, not saying user error didn't play a part, I just don't feel user error would have been as much of a factor if the build quality wasn't so schwaggy.
> 
> Anyways I'm done with Asus now. I hope EVGA starts making more motherboards that end up being good, because like it or not right now if you want a high end OC motherboard, Asus seems to be the only game in town. I'm not trying to detract from the stuff Gigabyte and MSI have come out with (or AsRock) but really, given the reviews and the specs, they just don't seem to compare.
> 
> If I don't go with the GA-Z77X-UD3H and end up going with a higher end motherboard that isn't Asus, something with better overclock ability and just an overall better build quality, what should I go for then?
> 
> Pretty sure I'll have the GA-Z77X-UD3H before the end of the month, but it's nice to keep your options open.
> 
> Can the z87 motherboards still use a 3770K? I thought I read somewhere that they could, but it might have been that Sandy Bridge CPU's could use ivy cpu's or something, may have it backwards. I might just buy a z87 board with a 4770K once I get the money. Then if the chip is a piss poor OCer I'll sell it and switch back to my 3770K in the meanwhile.
> 
> http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128617
> 
> Maybe I could get this board with a 4770K, then once I know it OC's well I can sell my delidded 3770K 5ghz 1.45v chip.


Unless you're willing to shell out a couple more bills for the GA-Z77X-UP7 or GA-Z77X-UD5H (or find a used one), the UD3H is a good buy.

Haswell CPU's use 1150 socket, while Sandy/Ivy use 1155 socket, so no compatibility between the 4th gen and the rest.

If you plan to go to a 4770K, the Gigabyte GA-Z87X-OC is a good board for overclocking.

I also run 2 MSI boards, no big issues, but haven't used them for overclocking.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neofury*
> 
> It's funny you mention that model, it's the one I was looking at. I'm guessing the GA-Z77X-UD3H is the Gigabyte equivalent then? From what I've seen, it seems to be.
> 
> @Totally Dubbed I feel you man, I'm the type that gives companies a few chances, so when I'm done with you, it's because you done messed up big time.
> 
> Again, not saying user error didn't play a part, I just don't feel user error would have been as much of a factor if the build quality wasn't so schwaggy.
> 
> Anyways I'm done with Asus now. I hope EVGA starts making more motherboards that end up being good, because like it or not right now if you want a high end OC motherboard, Asus seems to be the only game in town. I'm not trying to detract from the stuff Gigabyte and MSI have come out with (or AsRock) but really, given the reviews and the specs, they just don't seem to compare.
> 
> If I don't go with the GA-Z77X-UD3H and end up going with a higher end motherboard that isn't Asus, something with better overclock ability and just an overall better build quality, what should I go for then?
> 
> Pretty sure I'll have the GA-Z77X-UD3H before the end of the month, but it's nice to keep your options open.
> 
> Can the z87 motherboards still use a 3770K? I thought I read somewhere that they could, but it might have been that Sandy Bridge CPU's could use ivy cpu's or something, may have it backwards. I might just buy a z87 board with a 4770K once I get the money. Then if the chip is a piss poor OCer I'll sell it and switch back to my 3770K in the meanwhile.
> 
> http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128617
> 
> Maybe I could get this board with a 4770K, then once I know it OC's well I can sell my delidded 3770K 5ghz 1.45v chip.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UnderscoreHero*
> 
> Unless you're willing to shell out a couple more bills for the GA-Z77X-UP7 or GA-Z77X-UD5H (or find a used one), the UD3H is a good buy.
> 
> Haswell CPU's use 1150 socket, while Sandy/Ivy use 1155 socket, so no compatibility between the 4th gen and the rest.
> 
> If you plan to go to a 4770K, the Gigabyte GA-Z87X-OC is a good board for overclocking.
> 
> I also run 2 MSI boards, no big issues, but haven't used them for overclocking.


Agreed with the above.

I should state that most boards are quite similar in OC'ing functionalities.
As you'll know from this thread, you don't actually need MUCH to OC your CPU/GPU

To me a lot of the boards (even the cheaper ones) all OC well.
It just comes to fine tuning is when you might be limited, but we're talking about settings that you and I might not even know or use.

Finally the boards only have another difference - and that is how many ports they got (ie usb), what VRM cooling they have and whatnot and the look of the board (ie sabertooth).

So if I were you, I wouldn't even consider paying more for boards.
I regret buying the sabertooth:
1. I paid for the looks, that I don't care about
2. I paid for a crap asus product.


----------



## UnderscoreHero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Agreed with the above.
> 
> I should state that most boards are quite similar in OC'ing functionalities.
> As you'll know from this thread, you don't actually need MUCH to OC your CPU/GPU
> 
> To me a lot of the boards (even the cheaper ones) all OC well.
> It just comes to fine tuning is when you might be limited, but we're talking about settings that you and I might not even know or use.
> 
> Finally the boards only have another difference - and that is how many ports they got (ie usb), what VRM cooling they have and whatnot and the look of the board (ie sabertooth).
> 
> So if I were you, I wouldn't even consider paying more for boards.
> I regret buying the sabertooth:
> 1. I paid for the looks, that I don't care about
> 2. I paid for a crap asus product.


Yup, my D3H is running an i5-3570K @ 4.4ghz, couldn't get any more without going past 1.4v. Probably a midranged chip, nothing special.


----------



## neofury

Thanks for all of your input. I think I'll just stick to a normal board from Gigabyte then. The only reason I was curious about overclocking on different boards is because I had two asus p8z77v pro's, and while one overclocked perfectly at 5ghz 1.45v with my ram stable on stock settings, the other one won't even run my ram at stock if I'm running my CPU at stock. It was probably defective all along but I figured it was the ram, I noticed other people saying they had similar issues with their G.Skill Sniper ram being very poor overclockers and often times not running properly with manual or XMP done properly.

My guess though, my second Asus motherboard was just crap.


----------



## Roy360

I just de-lidded my cpu and while i was going back to install it, I noticed that there was a pin out of place. I bent it back a bit, applied pressure with the cpu. And it when back in place, not perfect but it lines up.

Applied clu under the IHS, ran out of gelid so i had to use Noctua N1 H1. On the IHS.

Booted into Windows, temps are 10 degrees higher (loop hasnt been bled properly) but more importantly my week old oc isnt stable anymore. Core temps are ~ 50, 70, 77, 60

Chrome keeps crashing, the same thing happenwd when i tired to overclock fo 5GHz

Could it be my bent pin? Maybe something is off?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roy360*
> 
> I just de-lidded my cpu and while i was going back to install it, I noticed that there was a pin out of place. I bent it back a bit, applied pressure with the cpu. And it when back in place, not perfect but it lines up.
> 
> Applied clu under the IHS, ran out of gelid so i had to use Noctua N1 H1. On the IHS.
> 
> Booted into Windows, temps are 10 degrees higher (loop hasnt been bled properly) but more importantly my week old oc isnt stable anymore. Core temps are ~ 50, 70, 77, 60
> 
> Chrome keeps crashing, the same thing happenwd when i tired to overclock fo 5GHz
> 
> Could it be my bent pin? Maybe something is off?


possibly the bent pins
As for temps - you should use CLU/P nothing else under the IHS and on the Die - if you want to see better temps


----------



## Roy360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> possibly the bent pins
> As for temps - you should use CLU/P nothing else under the IHS and on the Die - if you want to see better temps


Yup, fixed the bent pins, now you can't tell that they were bent, and the oc is stable.

But I gotta say, I didn't see much of an improvement after de-liding. My load temps are about the same as they were before the delidding, keep in mind the loop isn't completely bled and I've reduced the flow rate.

Old Setup
D5 Vario at full speed, 280+240mm radiator, Gelid Thermal Paste

New Setup
D5 Vario at 3rd speed, 280+240+240(NO FANS), CPU block, 290 Block, and a universal block that is a part of the loop, but isn't connected to anything. Using Noctua N1-H1

I'm using the least amount of CLU as possible under the IHS. (I didn't even squeeze the tube. I just used the brush and got the paste that was around the tip)

Temps are almost exactly the same. and this is while the R9 is on idle.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roy360*
> 
> Yup, fixed the bent pins, now you can't tell that they were bent, and the oc is stable.
> 
> But I gotta say, I didn't see much of an improvement after de-liding. My load temps are about the same as they were before the delidding, keep in mind the loop isn't completely bled and I've reduced the flow rate.
> 
> Old Setup
> D5 Vario at full speed, 280+240mm radiator, Gelid Thermal Paste
> 
> New Setup
> D5 Vario at 3rd speed, 280+240+240(NO FANS), CPU block, 290 Block, and a universal block that is a part of the loop, but isn't connected to anything. Using Noctua N1-H1
> 
> I'm using the least amount of CLU as possible under the IHS. (I didn't even squeeze the tube. I just used the brush and got the paste that was around the tip)
> 
> Temps are almost exactly the same. and this is while the R9 is on idle.


then something is wrong with your setup. Every single person that delids, and has done it right, WILL see a 20c difference, if not a 30-35c difference.
You're better off asking in the delid club thread tbh.

->You said no fans!? Why isn't there any fans?


----------



## Roy360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> then something is wrong with your setup. Every single person that delids, and has done it right, WILL see a 20c difference, if not a 30-35c difference.
> You're better off asking in the delid club thread tbh.
> 
> ->You said no fans!? Why isn't there any fans?


Still waiting for them to ship. I guess I'll give the de-lidding group a shout


----------



## Totally Dubbed

No fans would explain all of it. How can you run a radiator with no fans, that's dangerous if you ask me, very dangerous, if I've understood correctly


----------



## UnderscoreHero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> No fans would explain all of it. How can you run a radiator with no fans, that's dangerous if you ask me, very dangerous, if I've understood correctly


----------



## Roy360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> No fans would explain all of it. How can you run a radiator with no fans, that's dangerous if you ask me, very dangerous, if I've understood correctly


Why is that bad? I still have fans on the other two radiators. I plan on installing fans once i get them in the mail. Why is that bad?

only one of the 240 that is fanless


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roy360*
> 
> Why is that bad? I still have fans on the other two radiators. I plan on installing fans once i get them in the mail. Why is that bad?
> 
> only one of the 240 that is fanless


No fans would explain all of it. How can you run a radiator with no fans, that's

you might need to describe it better.
But having 0 fans on the radiator, is like running a fan cooler without its fans...
I mean it is madness to do that - literally you are risking burning your chip.


----------



## Roy360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> No fans would explain all of it. How can you run a radiator with no fans, that's
> 
> you might need to describe it better.
> But having 0 fans on the radiator, is like running a fan cooler without its fans...
> I mean it is madness to do that - literally you are risking burning your chip.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> No fans would explain all of it. How can you run a radiator with no fans, that's dangerous if you ask me, very dangerous, if I've understood correctly


Why is that bad? I still have fans on the other two radiators. I plan on installing fans once i get them in the mail. Just wondering why it's so bad

I used to passively cool my CPU before, so I thought it would be the same time.

I have a 280 on top with two Noctua FLX fans, on the ULN adapter.

Then 2 Gentle Typhoons on the 240.(As shown in the pic)

Once I get my GTs from tankguys, I'll fill out the rest of the ports

Better since you commented that a fan was necessary, I stood a 140mm fan against the 240mm rad.









I'm wondering if it's my paste. My N1H1 is alot dryer than I remember.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

^Because you are literally cooling HALF the radiator! Think...


----------



## Roy360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> ^Because you are literally cooling HALF the radiator! Think...


Okay, I'll check the temps again after finishing the loop. but I may not have to anymore.









I was playing around with my PLL settings, dropped it down to 1.5 from Auto (1.8), my load temps dropped from 40 to 30.







10 degree drop









20 degrees across my highest core









and all I did was lower the PLL. Unfortunately, I still can't run 5.0GHz on my system. Caps out at 4998 and doesn't pass CPU validation.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Pll has little to nothing in terms of affecting temps. Something else must have happened. Llc maybe, or the radiator working in a different way


----------



## Roy360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Pll has little to nothing in terms of affecting temps. Something else must have happened. Llc maybe, or the radiator working in a different way


well whatever it was, my temps are ~30 on full load and I can't see it going any lower. I'm happy

thanks for taking the time to responding.


----------



## gdubc

My guess is your temp issue was more related to your tim application because if you were getting good temps before delid with the same setup and all you did was delid and then add a radiator, even without fans, that radiator is not going to make your temps increase. Radiators can be used passively but not very effectively, but you wouldn't see an increase, so unless something else was wrong they should still be lower after the delid.


----------



## Roy360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> My guess is your temp issue was more related to your tim application because if you were getting good temps before delid with the same setup and all you did was delid and then add a radiator, even without fans, that radiator is not going to make your temps increase. Radiators can be used passively but not very effectively, but you wouldn't see an increase, so unless something else was wrong they should still be lower after the delid.


lol, looks like my N1H1 expired. The suggested storage time was 2years. I bought mines off eBay 5 years ago. I'm going to try the stuff that came with my EK GPU waterblock (The runny one)

EDIT: no difference with the generic EK paste. Temps actually rose a few degrees. Went from 30-33 to 34-37.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> My guess is your temp issue was more related to your tim application because if you were getting good temps before delid with the same setup and all you did was delid and then add a radiator, even without fans, that radiator is not going to make your temps increase. Radiators can be used passively but not very effectively, but you wouldn't see an increase, so unless something else was wrong they should still be lower after the delid.


TIM application wouldn't affect 20c difference.
Pump not running at full speed, fans not cooling the radiator, block not properly fitting, bubbles in the loop - could all cause 20c difference.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roy360*
> 
> lol, looks like my N1H1 expired. The suggested storage time was 2years. I bought mines off eBay 5 years ago. I'm going to try the stuff that came with my EK GPU waterblock (The runny one)
> 
> EDIT: no difference with the generic EK paste. Temps actually rose a few degrees. Went from 30-33 to 34-37.


C.L.U
Nothing else - comprende?
Trust me bro


----------



## gdubc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> TIM application wouldn't affect 20c difference.
> Pump not running at full speed, fans not cooling the radiator, block not properly fitting, bubbles in the loop - could all cause 20c difference.


I thought he said he was getting no changes after delid, I didn't see where he said he had a 20c difference.

Edit: I reread his post and...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roy360*
> 
> I just de-lidded my cpu and while i was going back to install it, I noticed that there was a pin out of place. I bent it back a bit, applied pressure with the cpu. And it when back in place, not perfect but it lines up.
> 
> Applied clu under the IHS, ran out of gelid so i had to use Noctua N1 H1. On the IHS.
> 
> Booted into Windows, *temps are 10 degrees higher (loop hasnt been bled properly)* but more importantly my week old oc isnt stable anymore. Core temps are ~ 50, 70, 77, 60
> 
> Chrome keeps crashing, the same thing happenwd when i tired to overclock fo 5GHz
> 
> Could it be my bent pin? Maybe something is off?


So the increase was before bleeding and with bent pins. Later he posts
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roy360*
> 
> Yup, fixed the bent pins, now you can't tell that they were bent, and the oc is stable.
> 
> But I gotta say, I didn't see much of an improvement after de-liding. My load temps are about the same as they were before the delidding, keep in mind the loop isn't completely bled and I've reduced the flow rate.
> ....................................
> Temps are almost exactly the same. and this is while the R9 is on idle.


I know tim won't bring about a 20c change, however(even though a 20c change wasn't mentioned) poor tim application could result in higher temps.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> I thought he said he was getting no changes after delid, I didn't see where he said he had a 20c difference.
> Edit: reread his post


http://www.overclock.net/t/1291703/ivy-bridge-overclocking-guide-asus-motherboards/6190#post_21652264


----------



## gdubc

Oops there it is, haha! If he didn't change anything else then it was more than likely a nasty air pocket in the loop?


----------



## Roy360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> TIM application wouldn't affect 20c difference.
> Pump not running at full speed, fans not cooling the radiator, block not properly fitting, bubbles in the loop - could all cause 20c difference.
> C.L.U
> Nothing else - comprende?
> Trust me bro


CLU on the die? or on the top of the IHS? Doesn't CLU make copper go bad? and erase the font on the IHS?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> Oops there it is, haha! If he didn't change anything else then it was more than likely a nasty air pocket in the loop?


Very much possible. I haven't made any serious attempts to bleed, since I will be taking my loop apart on Wednesday, and possiblely again if blindly gluing heat syncs to my third video card doesn't work.


----------



## mr1hm

hey guys,

was wondering if it's true that the performance of hyperthreading on the 3770k doesn't scale much after 4.5GHz, does anyone know if this is valid?


----------



## Imprezzion

Guys, does anyone have an idea why my CPU will run 49x102 (4998Mhz) any day at 1.4v but it just will not for the love of god run x50 multiplier stable..?

It's a delidded 3770K. CLU used on both the die-IHS and IHS-waterblock connection. Runs on a P8Z77-V Pro with the latest BIOS. Max temps in LinX / Prime AVX are about 68c at 1.41v.

Also, stresstests pass at 1.36v for my 24/7 OC, 4.95Ghz which is 49x101.
Ran 20 runs of LinX on 14GB RAM and 16 hours of Prime Blend AVX on 14GB. Passed. Seemingly.
But, on that voltage nothing else works stable, games crash and such and when I went on a search for the cause I found out that the Windows logs where full and full of errors. (Id 19 - "A corrected hardware error has occurred")

The WHEA errors only went away at 1.41v and i'm now running fully 100% stable without a single error or crash in months.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat

Run a test longer then 30h,
be sure you have the 64 bit Verion.
Prime 95 Custom > Memory to use 14000MB Time to run each FFT size 5min.
I have see often many errors after 24h but no over 30h anymore so you have to do a very long run.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roy360*
> 
> CLU on the die? or on the top of the IHS? Doesn't CLU make copper go bad? and erase the font on the IHS?
> Very much possible. I haven't made any serious attempts to bleed, since I will be taking my loop apart on Wednesday, and possiblely again if blindly gluing heat syncs to my third video card doesn't work.


CLU on the die + under the IHS - you should take a look at my guide in the delid OP....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr1hm*
> 
> hey guys,
> 
> was wondering if it's true that the performance of hyperthreading on the 3770k doesn't scale much after 4.5GHz, does anyone know if this is valid?


Don't think that's valid at all to be honest - what makes you say that?
I have a 3770k @ 4.5ghz
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Guys, does anyone have an idea why my CPU will run 49x102 (4998Mhz) any day at 1.4v but it just will not for the love of god run x50 multiplier stable..?
> 
> It's a delidded 3770K. CLU used on both the die-IHS and IHS-waterblock connection. Runs on a P8Z77-V Pro with the latest BIOS. Max temps in LinX / Prime AVX are about 68c at 1.41v.
> 
> Also, stresstests pass at 1.36v for my 24/7 OC, 4.95Ghz which is 49x101.
> Ran 20 runs of LinX on 14GB RAM and 16 hours of Prime Blend AVX on 14GB. Passed. Seemingly.
> But, on that voltage nothing else works stable, games crash and such and when I went on a search for the cause I found out that the Windows logs where full and full of errors. (Id 19 - "A corrected hardware error has occurred")
> 
> The WHEA errors only went away at 1.41v and i'm now running fully 100% stable without a single error or crash in months.


could be the BCLK at 101/102 causing problems maybe?
Try x100.


----------



## Imprezzion

I tried mate. 49x102 is stable as a rock, 50x100 won't stabilize even at 1.50v while the core clock is exactly the same.


----------



## Roy360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> CLU on the die + under the IHS - you should take a look at my guide in the delid OP....


Like this?









Temps peak to 34 on full load now.

Lowest core drops as low as 15 and peaks at 37
Hotted core drops as low as 46 and peaks at 50

Vcore :1.298V


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> I tried mate. 49x102 is stable as a rock, 50x100 won't stabilize even at 1.50v while the core clock is exactly the same.


That is simple you hit the wall that's all







and by the way 1,5V Vcore is way to far for 24/7 use,
stay around 1,4V and then you have fun for years...


----------



## Imprezzion

I know, I wouldn't dare to use that much vocre but it is just a bit wierd that one multi, even with equal clocks, kills it









I am running 4.95Ghz (101x49, RAM doesn't like 102 with CL9-10-10-21 and I have to drop to 9-11-10-24) on 1.408v load now.
LinX temps at around 68c hottest core, daily usage is usually around 55-58c under my H320. That's with pump and fans on mobo PWM which is running around 50% at those temps.
If I max my pump and fans it barely even goes above 50c but it makes qutie some noise with 6 2000RPM Noiseblockers


----------



## Roy360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> I know, I wouldn't dare to use that much vocre but it is just a bit wierd that one multi, even with equal clocks, kills it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am running 4.95Ghz (101x49, RAM doesn't like 102 with CL9-10-10-21 and I have to drop to 9-11-10-24) on 1.408v load now.
> LinX temps at around 68c hottest core, daily usage is usually around 55-58c under my H320. That's with pump and fans on mobo PWM which is running around 50% at those temps.
> If I max my pump and fans it barely even goes above 50c but it makes qutie some noise with 6 2000RPM Noiseblockers


Same situation here, can go up til x49. Under 1.4V. Bump up to 5.0GHz and all sorts of crazy things happen.

Currently running 47x with 1.298V after 50% LLC


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roy360*
> 
> Like this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Temps peak to 34 on full load now.
> 
> Lowest core drops as low as 15 and peaks at 37
> Hotted core drops as low as 46 and peaks at 50
> 
> Vcore :1.298V


yeah that's brilliant


----------



## mr1hm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Don't think that's valid at all to be honest - what makes you say that?
> I have a 3770k @ 4.5ghz


i remembered some random posts i found a while back that mentioned logical cores didn't perform as well as the actual physical cores after "x" overclocked speed (i think it may have been 4.5 come to think of it).

i can't remember where i found the posts but, it made me want to try an confirm the idea. imo, i don't think it's valid either, but then again, i'm just making guesses out of my own experience


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr1hm*
> 
> i remembered some random posts i found a while back that mentioned logical cores didn't perform as well as the actual physical cores after "x" overclocked speed (i think it may have been 4.5 come to think of it).
> 
> i can't remember where i found the posts but, it made me want to try an confirm the idea. imo, i don't think it's valid either, but then again, i'm just making guesses out of my own experience


a lot of people make up things for the i7's...because they don't own them and thus try and make them look bad vs their i5's

As I said I personally have the i7 3770k myself.
Over 4.5ghz on ANY chip is a big mountain to climb - but for "scaling" nothing really anything to do with it.


----------



## mr1hm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> a lot of people make up things for the i7's...because they don't own them and thus try and make them look bad vs their i5's
> 
> As I said I personally have the i7 3770k myself.
> Over 4.5ghz on ANY chip is a big mountain to climb - but for "scaling" nothing really anything to do with it.


works by me









thanks.


----------



## Roy360

Searched this up in a lot of forums but even found a proper answer.

How low can I bring the CPU PLL voltage? I'm currenting running 4.8GHz with PLL of 1.250. After a limit will i damage the CPU? According to that chart the limit was 1.5V


----------



## Imprezzion

Hmm. Lower is better. It'll just get unstable when it's too low.

It's voltage for the clock generator afaik so it'll start getting unstable or fluctuate bclk very badly.

I ran my 2500K as low as 1.40v as well.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roy360*
> 
> Searched this up in a lot of forums but even found a proper answer.
> 
> How low can I bring the CPU PLL voltage? I'm currenting running 4.8GHz with PLL of 1.250. After a limit will i damage the CPU? According to that chart the limit was 1.5V


depends on the motherboard.
Leave PLL at 1.8 - lower is better usually, but really depends.


----------



## mr1hm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> depends on the motherboard.
> Leave PLL at 1.8 - lower is better usually, but really depends.


hmm i've always left this at default which is around 1.8v (maybe a tad higher) on the Maximus V Extreme but, why is lower better? less heat?


----------



## Imprezzion

Yeah. 1.5v vs 1.8v gives you about 2-3c lol.


----------



## mr1hm

Damn, sounds good. I'll aim for 1.5v but, how low it'll go is dependent on the chip right?


----------



## Edkiefer

It used to be raising it would sometimes help with high OC's , this is with Sandy , with ivy don't hear much about it being needed .

As far as how low, well I would guess lower OC could maybe go lower than very high ones , I wouldn't go below 1.5 personally , when I tested going from 1.8 to 1.6 I didn't see any diff , but that was either stock or very low OC (did that when I first built system) .


----------



## mr1hm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> It used to be raising it would sometimes help with high OC's , this is with Sandy , with ivy don't hear much about it being needed .
> 
> As far as how low, well I would guess lower OC could maybe go lower than very high ones , I wouldn't go below 1.5 personally , when I tested going from 1.8 to 1.6 I didn't see any diff , but that was either stock or very low OC (did that when I first built system) .


thanks for the explaination, i'll start by setting it to 1.6v and start lowering it if i don't see stability issues arise









and a quick question, has anyone tried the latest BIOS version 1903 on the maximus v extreme? i was contemplating whether or not i should update my current BIOS which is 1707 i believe.


----------



## neofury

I'm sort of in the same position I was last time I messed up my motherboard. I can either wait until I've cleared up some of my CC, order online, wait for the mobo to come, hope it isn't DOA and use it, or I can go to a local retailer now, buy one, and use it right away, and if it's DOA I'll return it right away.

Problem is the only local places around have limited z77 selection.

I can go with a really cheap Asus LK, or Asus V (not pro like my last one) or I can choose from some solid Gigabyte boards that don't have SLI support









If the voltage regulators on the V aren't going to be a problem versus the Pro, I may have to just suck it up and give Asus some more of my $$$. I hate not having a PC and having to use my stupid laptop. I'm also a very impatient person. I know user error screwed up my last two boards but I also know from past experience that the quality of those boards was cheap as all hell.

Really having trouble deciding which way to go but I think out of desperation I'll go with the Asus







Heck, I'd have even rolled the dice on an MSI at this point and I hate MSI.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neofury*
> 
> I'm sort of in the same position I was last time I messed up my motherboard. I can either wait until I've cleared up some of my CC, order online, wait for the mobo to come, hope it isn't DOA and use it, or I can go to a local retailer now, buy one, and use it right away, and if it's DOA I'll return it right away.
> 
> Problem is the only local places around have limited z77 selection.
> 
> I can go with a really cheap Asus LK, or Asus V (not pro like my last one) or I can choose from some solid Gigabyte boards that don't have SLI support
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the voltage regulators on the V aren't going to be a problem versus the Pro, I may have to just suck it up and give Asus some more of my $$$. I hate not having a PC and having to use my stupid laptop. I'm also a very impatient person. I know user error screwed up my last two boards but I also know from past experience that the quality of those boards was cheap as all hell.
> 
> Really having trouble deciding which way to go but I think out of desperation I'll go with the Asus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heck, I'd have even rolled the dice on an MSI at this point and I hate MSI.


never, ever rush purchasing decisions.
I suggest you wait and/or buy from a different source (ie online)


----------



## mocboy123

Hey I have a question. I'm currently in the process of overclocking my 3570k. Right now it is sitting at 4 Ghz. Currently, in the BIOS my motherboard says it is running at 4.3, which is what I am trying to overclock to at this point. The problem is that CPU-Z doesn't acknowledge that it is at 4.3 and says it is still at 4. Any suggestions? I have upped the voltage to 1.15, but nothing has changed.


----------



## neofury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> never, ever rush purchasing decisions.
> I suggest you wait and/or buy from a different source (ie online)


It isn't so much the decision I'm rushing to make but rather my PC I'm rushing to get back together. I'd need to pay off some CC to order online, then wait until it gets here, then hope it isn't DOA etc.

The one thing about purchasing locally, if it's DOA I'm going straight back for a refund.

I don't disagree rushing the decision isn't great, but if this board will OC just as well as the Pro, I should be OK.


----------



## Imprezzion

I just scored me some awesome RAM!
Avexir 2800Mhz CL11 2x4GB kit.

Bought them primarily for the looks as they are awesome but still, wanna maximize performance eh.

Any chance my 3770k is going to run that on it's rated speeds or is 2800C11 a bridge (haha ivy bridge.. bad pun..) too far.?

And if that chance does exist, how much VCCSA can I safely run? I mean, as this is a ASUS thread we all know VCCIO is tied to VCCSA on these boards so.. I'm at 1.05v now for my 4x4GBs at 2150C9.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mocboy123*
> 
> Hey I have a question. I'm currently in the process of overclocking my 3570k. Right now it is sitting at 4 Ghz. Currently, in the BIOS my motherboard says it is running at 4.3, which is what I am trying to overclock to at this point. The problem is that CPU-Z doesn't acknowledge that it is at 4.3 and says it is still at 4. Any suggestions? I have upped the voltage to 1.15, but nothing has changed.


reflash the bios - its a known asus bug bro
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neofury*
> 
> It isn't so much the decision I'm rushing to make but rather my PC I'm rushing to get back together. I'd need to pay off some CC to order online, then wait until it gets here, then hope it isn't DOA etc.
> 
> The one thing about purchasing locally, if it's DOA I'm going straight back for a refund.
> 
> I don't disagree rushing the decision isn't great, but if this board will OC just as well as the Pro, I should be OK.


In my years of PC building I've yet to come across DOA products. There can be present but it is very rare.
I would go via online and buy the board you exactly want, no compromises.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> I just scored me some awesome RAM!
> Avexir 2800Mhz CL11 2x4GB kit.
> 
> Bought them primarily for the looks as they are awesome but still, wanna maximize performance eh.
> 
> Any chance my 3770k is going to run that on it's rated speeds or is 2800C11 a bridge (haha ivy bridge.. bad pun..) too far.?
> 
> And if that chance does exist, how much VCCSA can I safely run? I mean, as this is a ASUS thread we all know VCCIO is tied to VCCSA on these boards so.. I'm at 1.05v now for my 4x4GBs at 2150C9.


2800 is mental.
As for your other questions - no idea lol
I presume it should run fine


----------



## neofury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> In my years of PC building I've yet to come across DOA products. There can be present but it is very rare.
> I would go via online and buy the board you exactly want, no compromises.


The reason it scares me quite frankly is the reviews section at newegg.ca

I'd have to imagine there are a lot of real idiots out there if the reviews aren't representative of the number of DOA's.

I must admit, when I see one person posting that they had 3 straight DOA, major red flags pop up. But often times I do see numerous reviews of DOA even for the highest rated boards.

I guess over the years it makes sense, it just sketches me out about buying online.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neofury*
> 
> The reason it scares me quite frankly is the reviews section at newegg.ca
> 
> I'd have to imagine there are a lot of real idiots out there if the reviews aren't representative of the number of DOA's.
> 
> I must admit, when I see one person posting that they had 3 straight DOA, major red flags pop up. But often times I do see numerous reviews of DOA even for the highest rated boards.
> 
> I guess over the years it makes sense, it just sketches me out about buying online.


good thing with those sites though is that their return policy and procedure is excellent.
So I wouldn't worry - but hey your money your PC, your call.


----------



## UnderscoreHero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neofury*
> 
> The reason it scares me quite frankly is the reviews section at newegg.ca
> 
> I'd have to imagine there are a lot of real idiots out there if the reviews aren't representative of the number of DOA's.
> 
> I must admit, when I see one person posting that they had 3 straight DOA, major red flags pop up. But often times I do see numerous reviews of DOA even for the highest rated boards.
> 
> I guess over the years it makes sense, it just sketches me out about buying online.


They probably aren't handling the components correctly. Something small like using the anti-static bag as a test bench, or forgetting to remove an extra mobo standoff. They can possibly short out the board.

If you installed correctly, and had 3 DOA, what can I say, tough luck LOL.


----------



## neofury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UnderscoreHero*
> 
> They probably aren't handling the components correctly. Something small like using the anti-static bag as a test bench, or forgetting to remove an extra mobo standoff. They can possibly short out the board.
> 
> If you installed correctly, and had 3 DOA, what can I say, tough luck LOL.


I think so too, it's probably user error in those instances, but there are tons of other examples of one off's too, but if you guys order online regularly maybe I'll give it a shot.

I typically only order online for cooling stuff, cases, etc, not actual parts like motherboards, etc.


----------



## mocboy123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> reflash the bios - its a known asus bug bro


Thanks so much for the help. Just reflashed the BIOS, watched your vids after starting fresh and it is way better than any other guide on the net. Thank you so much. She's currently sitting at 4.3, 4.5 @ 1.25 gave a BSOD, but no matter. +Rep to you, sir!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mocboy123*
> 
> Thanks so much for the help. Just reflashed the BIOS, watched your vids after starting fresh and it is way better than any other guide on the net. Thank you so much. She's currently sitting at 4.3, 4.5 @ 1.25 gave a BSOD, but no matter. +Rep to you, sir!


thanks bud


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> good thing with those sites though is that their return policy and procedure is excellent.
> So I wouldn't worry - but hey your money your PC, your call.


I live in NY so I could get stuff locally but I end up buying online a lot . Use newegg here in states and "if" you have problem they are really great on returns with no questions asked .
My first MSI 660ti PE/OC was a random boot with vid , returned it with few days and got back good card within week or so .


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neofury*
> 
> I think so too, it's probably user error in those instances, but there are tons of other examples of one off's too, but if you guys order online regularly maybe I'll give it a shot.
> 
> I typically only order online for cooling stuff, cases, etc, not actual parts like motherboards, etc.


You have to also remember all the people that installed w/o issue don't post anything .
So a very high % are just people with issues , that is just how it goes with feedback/reviews online .


----------



## mocboy123

4.5 @ 1.355 looking pretty stable...


----------



## UnderscoreHero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neofury*
> 
> I think so too, it's probably user error in those instances, but there are tons of other examples of one off's too, but if you guys order online regularly maybe I'll give it a shot.
> 
> I typically only order online for cooling stuff, cases, etc, not actual parts like motherboards, etc.


I get all of my parts from Amazon (amazon's warehouse, not reseller) and I've had no issues so far.

I would get from Newegg, but they don't offer free shipping. I'm in Hawaii.


----------



## neofury

Well, thanks for all your input. I do agree that people are more likely to complain than they are to give a good review, so that does make sense.

In the end, I took your advice and honestly I'm probably just going to save up and get that GIgabyte board we were discussing in the thread earlier.

Thanks again all.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neofury*
> 
> Well, thanks for all your input. I do agree that people are more likely to complain than they are to give a good review, so that does make sense.
> 
> In the end, I took your advice and honestly I'm probably just going to save up and get that GIgabyte board we were discussing in the thread earlier.
> 
> Thanks again all.


good decision


----------



## neofury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> good decision


I'm glad you guys talked me out of it. I'm severely ADD and honestly not having a desktop hurts big time. But I'm too rash and impulsive, I would have bought another Asus p8z77-V (non-pro this time) as it was available to me, and actually costs about the same as that good Gigabyte board anyways.

At least now I'll get to see what a quality board feels like. Sigh, no rig for a little while now though.


----------



## FlyingSolo

Do you need to use offset when overclock the cpu. The thing is i have an ivy bridge 3570k that does 4.5ghz at 1.220v but my VID is 1.2460V. now when i go to offset and put -0.026 offset the offset automatically goes to -0.030 is that normal


----------



## DF is BUSY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlyingSolo*
> 
> Do you need to use offset when overclock the cpu. The thing is i have an ivy bridge 3570k that does 4.5ghz at 1.220v but my VID is 1.2460V. now when i go to offset and put -0.026 offset the offset automatically goes to -0.030 is that normal


- you dont NEED to use offset, but it is a nice feature. why have 1.22 volts running to your chip when you are idle or just web browsing right?

- asus boards have offset increments of .005 per notch. so its like 0.010, 0.015, 0.020 and etc.


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DF is BUSY*
> 
> - you dont NEED to use offset, but it is a nice feature. why have 1.22 volts running to your chip when you are idle or just web browsing right?
> - asus boards have offset increments of .005 per notch. so its like 0.010, 0.015, 0.020 and etc.


Thanks. I have in my bios 1.220v for me to run 4.5ghz on my ivy bridge 3570k and with that volt my overclock is stable. Only use that volt when gaming tho. Before used that for everything


----------



## ahnafakeef

Hi everyone!

(Recap: Tried overclocking my 3770K during last summer but CPU temps were shown to be ridiculously high by CoreTemp, so I had to go back to stock. I suspect it was the high ambient temperature of the summer that was causing the high temperature on the CPU and want to see if I can get comparatively better temps in winter, ruling out ambient temperature as a cause for high temps on the CPU. So I want to give it another go.)

I'm currently running F5 default settings in BIOS.

I have compiled the instructions on the OP of this thread into

Overclocking 3770K on Maximus V Formula.doc 59k .doc file
.

I know that I'm required to change the settings in BIOS as per the instructions. But is there any other setting that I should change that I haven't mentioned yet?

Please provide me with necessary precautions so that I don't end up damaging my hardware.

Thanks a lot! I really appreciate your help!


----------



## graemeakerby

Hello and thank you for the guide!

I have followed your guide to the letter (as much as possible) but I have a different board on the same chipset, the ASUS P8Z77-V LX. I have got a stable overclock of 4.3ghz at 1.300v manual vcore. This is fine for me as I don't want to wear the board out too fast and the system seems fast enough for me! Cooling isn't an issue as I have a Corsair H100.

The issue I have is when trying to switch to offset mode I am encountering instability. I followed your instructions of manual vcore minus VID on 100% load and came with a calculation of -0.0361. I have chosen minus offset and input 0.0400 as you said to round the number. I find the system to crash quite a lot so I am back on manual Vcore settings.

I'm wondering if its because my board has 2 different options than yours:

My CPU Current Capability only goes up to 120%, which is how I've set it
My board doesn't have BCLK Recovery as an option so I can't disable it.

Any help is appreciated! Please help as I'd like to allow this system to lower the voltage when I'm not using it for demanding tasks.


----------



## UnderscoreHero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *graemeakerby*
> 
> Hello and thank you for the guide!
> 
> I have followed your guide to the letter (as much as possible) but I have a different board on the same chipset, the ASUS P8Z77-V LX. I have got a stable overclock of 4.3ghz at 1.300v manual vcore. This is fine for me as I don't want to wear the board out too fast and the system seems fast enough for me! Cooling isn't an issue as I have a Corsair H100.
> 
> The issue I have is when trying to switch to offset mode I am encountering instability. I followed your instructions of manual vcore minus VID on 100% load and came with a calculation of -0.0361. I have chosen minus offset and input 0.0400 as you said to round the number. I find the system to crash quite a lot so I am back on manual Vcore settings.
> 
> I'm wondering if its because my board has 2 different options than yours:
> 
> My CPU Current Capability only goes up to 120%, which is how I've set it
> My board doesn't have BCLK Recovery as an option so I can't disable it.
> 
> Any help is appreciated! Please help as I'd like to allow this system to lower the voltage when I'm not using it for demanding tasks.


Have you tried rounding to the thousandth place? like 0.035?

I used 0.025 on my 3570K.


----------



## Roy360

trying for 5.0GHz again. Question is having LLC on 100% dangerous? I'm still watching my vcore so it doesn't go too high. But is it stressful on the motherboard or CPU?


----------



## DF is BUSY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roy360*
> 
> trying for 5.0GHz again. Question is having LLC on 100% dangerous? I'm still watching my vcore so it doesn't go too high. But is it stressful on the motherboard or CPU?


for me personally as long as LLC doesn't overshoot your manual vcore numbers..... its all good


----------



## Roy360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DF is BUSY*
> 
> for me personally as long as LLC doesn't overshoot your manual vcore numbers..... its all good


good to hear, cuz here's my last stable boot.

http://valid.canardpc.com/6t1bwk

But I do get the occasionally program crash, (Chrome and prime95) so I still have some tweaking to do


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Hi everyone!
> 
> (Recap: Tried overclocking my 3770K during last summer but CPU temps were shown to be ridiculously high by CoreTemp, so I had to go back to stock. I suspect it was the high ambient temperature of the summer that was causing the high temperature on the CPU and want to see if I can get comparatively better temps in winter, ruling out ambient temperature as a cause for high temps on the CPU. So I want to give it another go.)
> 
> I'm currently running F5 default settings in BIOS.
> 
> I have compiled the instructions on the OP of this thread into
> 
> Overclocking 3770K on Maximus V Formula.doc 59k .doc file
> .
> 
> I know that I'm required to change the settings in BIOS as per the instructions. But is there any other setting that I should change that I haven't mentioned yet?
> 
> Please provide me with necessary precautions so that I don't end up damaging my hardware.
> 
> Thanks a lot! I really appreciate your help!


Nothing really missed - just follow the guide you should be fine.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *graemeakerby*
> 
> Hello and thank you for the guide!
> 
> I have followed your guide to the letter (as much as possible) but I have a different board on the same chipset, the ASUS P8Z77-V LX. I have got a stable overclock of 4.3ghz at 1.300v manual vcore. This is fine for me as I don't want to wear the board out too fast and the system seems fast enough for me! Cooling isn't an issue as I have a Corsair H100.
> 
> The issue I have is when trying to switch to offset mode I am encountering instability. I followed your instructions of manual vcore minus VID on 100% load and came with a calculation of -0.0361. I have chosen minus offset and input 0.0400 as you said to round the number. I find the system to crash quite a lot so I am back on manual Vcore settings.
> 
> I'm wondering if its because my board has 2 different options than yours:
> 
> My CPU Current Capability only goes up to 120%, which is how I've set it
> My board doesn't have BCLK Recovery as an option so I can't disable it.
> 
> Any help is appreciated! Please help as I'd like to allow this system to lower the voltage when I'm not using it for demanding tasks.


Those options shouldn't be the problem.
The offset : try -0.035 or -0.03

People have reported problems with offset - usually has come because they didn't really find the pure stable clock for the chip on manual.
Ie. Even 24hr prime sometimes isn't enough.

To give you an example:
I went from -0.045 to -0.07 for folding, over my prime settings.
Prime is basically 99% stable, but when it comes to that extra bit, it needed more, way more in my situation.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roy360*
> 
> trying for 5.0GHz again. Question is having LLC on 100% dangerous? I'm still watching my vcore so it doesn't go too high. But is it stressful on the motherboard or CPU?


don't use 100%.
I remember Swag once telling me it's horrible on the chip.
Never use extreme/full LLC.


----------



## Roy360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Nothing really missed - just follow the guide you should be fine.
> Those options shouldn't be the problem.
> The offset : try -0.035 or -0.03
> 
> People have reported problems with offset - usually has come because they didn't really find the pure stable clock for the chip on manual.
> Ie. Even 24hr prime sometimes isn't enough.
> 
> To give you an example:
> I went from -0.045 to -0.07 for folding, over my prime settings.
> Prime is basically 99% stable, but when it comes to that extra bit, it needed more, way more in my situation.
> don't use 100%.
> I remember Swag once telling me it's horrible on the chip.
> Never use extreme/full LLC.


75%? Or 50%? (nvm I'll just check the OP)


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roy360*
> 
> 75%? Or 50%? (nvm I'll just check the OP)


Use 75%.


----------



## Roy360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Use 75%.


Finally reached 5.0GHz, but getting it stable is another story. Already at 1.46V(LLC at 75) and still have programs crash on me while Prime95 is running. That voltage guide in the OP says 1.3-1.45 is safe. So I guess I've reached my limit


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roy360*
> 
> Finally reached 5.0GHz, but getting it stable is another story. Already at 1.46V(LLC at 75) and still have programs crash on me while Prime95 is running. That voltage guide in the OP says 1.3-1.45 is safe. So I guess I've reached my limit


for 24/7 yeah 1.45 - they go up to 1.55v safely, but it isn't really recommended for 24/7 use.


----------



## graemeakerby

Thanks for the prompt help; I'll try those different settings and report back! So far so good.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Okay so I've changed the settings in BIOS as per the instructions in the OP. After 10 minutes of Prime95 testing (settings as per OP), I'm seeing 89c on the hottest core.

Is this high of a temperature normal? I'm asking since it is mentioned in the guide that upto 95c when stress testing is okay.

If not, what can I do get temperature to a more safe level? (other than upgrading my cooling system, obviously)

I'll be awaiting further instructions before bumping up the ratio. I'm 20mins into the Prime95 test, and still no crashes.

Thanks a lot!









EDIT: Also, please ask me for any necessary information that might be required to advise me.


----------



## DF is BUSY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roy360*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Use 75%.
> 
> 
> 
> Finally reached 5.0GHz, but getting it stable is another story. Already at 1.46V(LLC at 75) and still have programs crash on me while Prime95 is running. That voltage guide in the OP says 1.3-1.45 is safe. So I guess I've reached my limit
Click to expand...

sounds like a pretty good chip anyway


----------



## DF is BUSY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Okay so I've changed the settings in BIOS as per the instructions in the OP. After 10 minutes of Prime95 testing (settings as per OP), I'm seeing 89c on the hottest core.
> 
> Is this high of a temperature normal? I'm asking since it is mentioned in the guide that upto 95c when stress testing is okay.
> 
> If not, what can I do get temperature to a more safe level? (other than upgrading my cooling system, obviously)
> 
> I'll be awaiting further instructions before bumping up the ratio. I'm 20mins into the Prime95 test, and still no crashes.
> 
> Thanks a lot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Also, please ask me for any necessary information that might be required to advise me.


at what vcore are you getting 89c?


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DF is BUSY*
> 
> at what vcore are you getting 89c?


1.2v with multiplier at 43.

I've noticed something else that I should mention. The temperature doesn't always stick to 89c. I've seen it drop to below 75c on certain occasions during the 50mins that I ran Prime95 for, and again rise up to 89c.

Should I bump the multiplier up to 45 and go for a 12 hour stress test?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> 1.2v with multiplier at 43.
> 
> I've noticed something else that I should mention. The temperature doesn't always stick to 89c. I've seen it drop to below 75c on certain occasions during the 50mins that I ran Prime95 for, and again rise up to 89c.
> 
> Should I bump the multiplier up to 45 and go for a 12 hour stress test?
> 
> Thanks a lot!


That sounds a little high for cooler fan combo ,are the SP120's rpm getting spun up ok under load (like at least 75% or so ).
Voltage is the major thing with temps so if you don't plan to upgrade cooler then i would first make sure cooler is firmly contact with IHS (good compound coverage ).
The you just have to see where your lowest voltage is for each multiplier and pick best since your cooler limited .

Did you try lower voltage for 4.3 , 1.2v sound on high side but I don't know what your stock voltage was or VID is .


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> That sounds a little high for cooler fan combo ,are the SP120's rpm getting spun up ok under load (like at least 75% or so ).
> Voltage is the major thing with temps so if you don't plan to upgrade cooler then i would first make sure cooler is firmly contact with IHS (good compound coverage ).
> The you just have to see where your lowest voltage is for each multiplier and pick best since your cooler limited .
> 
> Did you try lower voltage for 4.3 , 1.2v sound on high side but I don't know what your stock voltage was or VID is .


The fans are connected to CPU_OPT and CPU_FAN headers on the motherboard.
I did redo the thermal paste last time, and tried the line method. It felt quite tightly attached to the motherboard to me. But this is all subjective in the end.

The guide instructed me to start from 1.2v so that's what I did. If I got safer temps I would have tested 4.5GHz @1.2v and then lower voltage if my chip allowed. But I cannot figure out the high temperature part yet. So I'm kind of stuck where I had left off in the summer.

Thank you for your input! Much appreciated!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Okay so I've changed the settings in BIOS as per the instructions in the OP. After 10 minutes of Prime95 testing (settings as per OP), I'm seeing 89c on the hottest core.
> 
> Is this high of a temperature normal? I'm asking since it is mentioned in the guide that upto 95c when stress testing is okay.
> 
> If not, what can I do get temperature to a more safe level? (other than upgrading my cooling system, obviously)
> 
> I'll be awaiting further instructions before bumping up the ratio. I'm 20mins into the Prime95 test, and still no crashes.
> 
> Thanks a lot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Also, please ask me for any necessary information that might be required to advise me.


Up till 95c it is safe.
Remember you are stress testing. Usually applications won't even get 1/3rd as hot as Prime does.

Only 2 things I knwo that push your CPU as hard as prime:
Folding
BF4
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DF is BUSY*
> 
> sounds like a pretty good chip anyway


indeed
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> 1.2v with multiplier at 43.
> 
> I've noticed something else that I should mention. The temperature doesn't always stick to 89c. I've seen it drop to below 75c on certain occasions during the 50mins that I ran Prime95 for, and again rise up to 89c.
> 
> Should I bump the multiplier up to 45 and go for a 12 hour stress test?
> 
> Thanks a lot!


nop see below.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> The fans are connected to CPU_OPT and CPU_FAN headers on the motherboard.
> I did redo the thermal paste last time, and tried the line method. It felt quite tightly attached to the motherboard to me. But this is all subjective in the end.
> 
> The guide instructed me to start from 1.2v so that's what I did. If I got safer temps I would have tested 4.5GHz @1.2v and then lower voltage if my chip allowed. But I cannot figure out the high temperature part yet. So I'm kind of stuck where I had left off in the summer.
> 
> Thank you for your input! Much appreciated!


CPU OPT doesn't work properly usually.
Put it into a case fan header.

1.2v @ 83c is ridicolously high - something isn't running properly. What cooler do you have?
EDIT:
CM Hyper 212 EVO w/ Corsair SP120s in P/P

If it is that - then try one in case header.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DF is BUSY*
> 
> at what vcore are you getting 89c?


I should have asked thisa- good question.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Up till 95c it is safe.
> Remember you are stress testing. Usually applications won't even get 1/3rd as hot as Prime does.
> 
> Only 2 things I knwo that push your CPU as hard as prime:
> Folding
> BF4
> indeed
> nop see below.
> CPU OPT doesn't work properly usually.
> Put it into a case fan header.
> 
> 1.2v @ 83c is ridicolously high - something isn't running properly. What cooler do you have?
> EDIT:
> CM Hyper 212 EVO w/ Corsair SP120s in P/P
> 
> If it is that - then try one in case header.
> I should have asked thisa- good question.


Here is a HWmonitor screenshot, if it helps.


What is the name of the case header on the motherboard? And can I change it on the fly, or do I have shut down my PC first?

Thanks a lot!









EDIT: If it is CHA_FAN then I've already changed the fan from OPT to CHA.

Here is the screenshot after changing the header. An extra fan is showing up now.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Here is a HWmonitor screenshot, if it helps.
> 
> 
> What is the name of the case header on the motherboard? And can I change it on the fly, or do I have shut down my PC first?
> 
> Thanks a lot!


Always shut down the PC to avoid getting electrocuted.
One fan seems to be running faster than the other - to give you an idea here's mine
In red are my two SP120 quiet editions with no load and the other two are my case fans:



Below is when I'm on load:
You'll be able to note - voltage wise: I'm stable on 1.27v manual - but my offset makes me overshoot a little.


----------



## Edkiefer

What is your room temp

running the 3 wire fans in the CPU header plugs will/should give you 100% speed, no rpm control , hence the 2k rpm , that is ok with your setup if you can bare the sound , if fan are loud .

You sure the fans are pointed right way and not fighting each other , run each fan by itself to check both pushing air same direction .


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> What is your room temp
> 
> running the 3 wire fans in the CPU header plugs will/should give you 100% speed, no rpm control , hence the 2k rpm , that is ok with your setup if you can bare the sound , if fan are loud .
> 
> You sure the fans are pointed right way and not fighting each other , run each fan by itself to check both pushing air same direction .


they usually have an arrow indicating the direction








2k rpm is OTT


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Always shut down the PC to avoid getting electrocuted.
> One fan seems to be running faster than the other - to give you an idea here's mine
> In red are my two SP120 quiet editions with no load and the other two are my case fans:
> 
> 
> 
> Below is when I'm on load:
> You'll be able to note - voltage wise: I'm stable on 1.27v manual - but my offset makes me overshoot a little.


Okay so my fans are definitely spinning at the required RPM. All good on the fan side then.

Although why the two fans are spinning at different rates I do not know. Maybe it is because of the different headers.

How do you recommend I proceed now?

Thank you!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> What is your room temp
> 
> running the 3 wire fans in the CPU header plugs will/should give you 100% speed, no rpm control , hence the 2k rpm , that is ok with your setup if you can bare the sound , if fan are loud .
> 
> You sure the fans are pointed right way and not fighting each other , run each fan by itself to check both pushing air same direction .


Room temperature should not be any higher than low 20s. I do not have a thermostat so I cannot tell you the exact temperature, but my smartphone says it's 20c so I think low 20s is a safe assumption. (I have no AC yet, windows remain open at all times)

I'm totally fine with the high RPM and the noise. I wear an earphone at all times. Besides I've gotten used to it.

Also, I've tested the airflow by putting my hand in front of the fans. The flow is in the correct direction.

Thank you!


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> they usually have an arrow indicating the direction
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2k rpm is OTT


yes ,they do but not sure he can see them w/o pulling cooler . I didn't check what case he's running .

OTT ?

Corsair SP120 run 2350 RPM 62.74 CFM at full speed .

ahnafakeef

I forgot to mention on 212 evo they use direct contact heat pipes so you generally need a little more paste because of the slight groves in between each pipe (the evo is a lot better than 212+ in this regard ) .
Just make sure contact is good across all 4 pipes with paste . meaning mount it, remove it and see contact area of paste .

Do you remember what temps were with stock clocks in prime95 ?
Just trying to get idea on how hot your chip runs .


----------



## Ziglez

Do i use fixed voltages? even though the cpu changes speed, is it fine for the cpu to be running at li ke 1600mhz at 1.25v

Btw i got 4.6ghz stable with 1.25v.

Also im getting around 76c max on my highest core, if say my ambient temps are 10+c in my room, how much does temps scale lol.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Okay so my fans are definitely spinning at the required RPM. All good on the fan side then.
> 
> Although why the two fans are spinning at different rates I do not know. Maybe it is because of the different headers.
> 
> How do you recommend I proceed now?
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Room temperature should not be any higher than low 20s. I do not have a thermostat so I cannot tell you the exact temperature, but my smartphone says it's 20c so I think low 20s is a safe assumption. (I have no AC yet, windows remain open at all times)
> 
> I'm totally fine with the high RPM and the noise. I wear an earphone at all times. Besides I've gotten used to it.
> 
> Also, I've tested the airflow by putting my hand in front of the fans. The flow is in the correct direction.
> 
> Thank you!


as said, get it out of cput opt and put it into header.

the cpu opt seems to be running atr max rpm, but not ramping up or down with the cpu load.
common problem with cpu opt connection.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> yes ,they do but not sure he can see them w/o pulling cooler . I didn't check what case he's running .
> 
> OTT ?
> 
> Corsair SP120 run 2350 RPM 62.74 CFM at full speed .
> 
> ahnafakeef
> 
> I forgot to mention on 212 evo they use direct contact heat pipes so you generally need a little more paste because of the slight groves in between each pipe (the evo is a lot better than 212+ in this regard ) .
> Just make sure contact is good across all 4 pipes with paste . meaning mount it, remove it and see contact area of paste .
> 
> Do you remember what temps were with stock clocks in prime95 ?
> Just trying to get idea on how hot your chip runs .


over the top








they don't need to be running at full speed.
Hopefully, as you said he has them in one direction - not countering each other.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ziglez*
> 
> Do i use fixed voltages? even though the cpu changes speed, is it fine for the cpu to be running at li ke 1600mhz at 1.25v
> 
> Btw i got 4.6ghz stable with 1.25v.
> 
> Also im getting around 76c max on my highest core, if say my ambient temps are 10+c in my room, how much does temps scale lol.


fixed is good, but if you're stable - go to offset









good oc and temps btw


----------



## Edkiefer

Yes, that is a problem with trying to use 3 wire with newer MB, you lose fan profile in CPU header plugs .
I don't like using 3wire for a HS cause only the CPU headers have good fan profile in bios. the other case fan headers are very limited to controlling fan speed . Unless you run 3rd party software , which I try not to use if possible .


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> Yes, that is a problem with trying to use 3 wire with newer MB, you lose fan profile in CPU header plugs .
> I don't like using 3wire for a HS cause only the CPU headers have good fan profile in bios. the other case fan headers are very limited to controlling fan speed . Unless you run 3rd party software , which I try not to use if possible .


My Sabertooth Z77 has 3pin fan headers.
I use the 3pin SP120s

The motherboard perfectly control my fans - CPU OPT doesn't work though - just keeps the fans at full blast


----------



## Ziglez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> fixed is good, but if you're stable - go to offset
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good oc and temps btw


So i did that, running at 1.6ghz it runs at 1v? i ran prime95 just to make sure, and it ran at 1.24-1.25v.
I imminently jumped to 1.25v, as it's what i saw people using, should i try and lower my volts? or should i try and go for higher o.c with same volts, idk if i wanna go higher,
as Australia gets really hot randomly, so atm it's what 28c, but tomorrow day time, it could be 40c







. How much do ambient temps affect temps?


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> yes ,they do but not sure he can see them w/o pulling cooler . I didn't check what case he's running .
> 
> OTT ?
> 
> Corsair SP120 run 2350 RPM 62.74 CFM at full speed .
> 
> ahnafakeef
> 
> I forgot to mention on 212 evo they use direct contact heat pipes so you generally need a little more paste because of the slight groves in between each pipe (the evo is a lot better than 212+ in this regard ) .
> Just make sure contact is good across all 4 pipes with paste . meaning mount it, remove it and see contact area of paste .
> 
> Do you remember what temps were with stock clocks in prime95 ?
> Just trying to get idea on how hot your chip runs .


Last time I attempted to overclock, I remember testing stock clocks with Prime95. I'm not certain of it, but I think temps ran as high as 80c+. I can test again if you want me to.

Checking the thermal paste will have to wait for a while. I have to get someone to help me with it.

But last time I did it, I followed the instructions down to the letter. I was told that too much paste could be the reason for overheating, so I just used one line of paste on it.

But the application before that one involved A LOT of paste (I even spilled some on my mobo's heatsink). So I guess I have tested with excess thermal paste, and with normal amount of paste. None of them worked.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> as said, get it out of cput opt and put it into header.
> 
> the cpu opt seems to be running atr max rpm, but not ramping up or down with the cpu load.
> common problem with cpu opt connection.
> over the top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they don't need to be running at full speed.
> Hopefully, as you said he has them in one direction - not countering each other.
> fixed is good, but if you're stable - go to offset
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good oc and temps btw


I edited my last post, you probably didn't notice it. I have already switched the CPU_OPT fan to the CHA_FAN header. As such, an extra fan also showed up in HWMonitor.

Now what do I do?

Thanks a lot to the both of you!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ziglez*
> 
> So i did that, running at 1.6ghz it runs at 1v? i ran prime95 just to make sure, and it ran at 1.24-1.25v.
> I imminently jumped to 1.25v, as it's what i saw people using, should i try and lower my volts? or should i try and go for higher o.c with same volts, idk if i wanna go higher,
> as Australia gets really hot randomly, so atm it's what 28c, but tomorrow day time, it could be 40c
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . How much do ambient temps affect temps?


That's the speedstep (ramping up and down) - which is normal and intended
Both the voltage and the frequency will go up and down, depending on load. 1.6ghz seems to be the lowest it goes to.

Ambient temps effect the temps a lot.
If you're at 40c ambient - which is mental - then expect very high CPU temps.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Last time I attempted to overclock, I remember testing stock clocks with Prime95. I'm not certain of it, but I think temps ran as high as 80c+. I can test again if you want me to.
> 
> Checking the thermal paste will have to wait for a while. I have to get someone to help me with it.
> 
> But last time I did it, I followed the instructions down to the letter. I was told that too much paste could be the reason for overheating, so I just used one line of paste on it.
> 
> But the application before that one involved A LOT of paste (I even spilled some on my mobo's heatsink). So I guess I have tested with excess thermal paste, and with normal amount of paste. None of them worked.
> I edited my last post, you probably didn't notice it. I have already switched the CPU_OPT fan to the CHA_FAN header. As such, an extra fan also showed up in HWMonitor.
> 
> Now what do I do?
> 
> Thanks a lot to the both of you!


Shows up - but why is your CPU fan still ramped to max?
Is it on load in that pic or something?
Have you configured it in the BIOS at all?


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> My Sabertooth Z77 has 3pin fan headers.
> I use the 3pin SP120s
> 
> The motherboard perfectly control my fans - CPU OPT doesn't work though - just keeps the fans at full blast


Ok, on my P8Z77v pro only the CPU have bios adjustment for low temp scaling of fan .
here what values CPU has

CPU lower temp [20c]
CPU upper temp [70c]
CPU fan max duty% [100]
CPU fan min duty % [20]
Now on the chassis you can't alter the
Chassis low temp limit [40c]
So this means fans stay till 40c before any ramp up , that 40c is socket temp, not cpu core temps , which would be ok if so.

I find just useing turbo option as trying to make profile with values is very limiting and not working good .

For water cooling it probably doesn't matter much


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I have exactly the same in my bios, works perfectly for me I'll take a picture wait up


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I have exactly the same in my bios, works perfectly for me I'll take a picture wait up


Ok , well I am little OCD , I like to have spin up as soon as chip get hot at all , my profile makes fan go from 50%(1000rpm) at idle to 75%(1500rpm) at full load .
Same 212evo but stock fan 2000rpm PWM .


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Shows up - but why is your CPU fan still ramped to max?
> Is it on load in that pic or something?
> Have you configured it in the BIOS at all?


No, I haven't. Can you please provide me with instructions on how to do it? Thank you.

Please help me with the following matters, so I can hopefully make some progress with the overclocking.

i) Please provide me with a guide that accurately explains the method of applying thermal paste. (switching to MX-4 from the one that came with the 212)
ii) I'm going to install two AF120s in positions A and B (see image below). Will the AF120 be better than the stock fan in position B?

iii) Also, which headers should I connect the AF120s to? (the stock fans are currently connected to the fan controller of the case). I should note that I currently have 4 AF120s in total, if you want to suggest a more suitable fan configuration.
iv) "Anything other than BF4 and Folding will make the CPU only one-third as hot as BF4 or Folding" - Totally Dubbed. Is it because nothing pushes/requires the CPU as much as BF4? Also, if it doesn't get too hot in any case other than BF4, need I be alarmed about the temperature being 89c in Prime95?
v) Please link me to a tool/application that will help me monitor CPU temps while playing. (I already have AB installed, if it helps)

I will edit this post or post a new post if I come up with any further questions. Thank you!


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> No, I haven't. Can you please provide me with instructions on how to do it? Thank you.
> 
> Please help me with the following matters, so I can hopefully make some progress with the overclocking.
> 
> i) Please provide me with a guide that accurately explains the method of applying thermal paste. (switching to MX-4 from the one that came with the 212)
> ii) I'm going to install two AF120s in positions A and B (see image below). Will the AF120 be better than the stock fan in position B?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iii) Also, which headers should I connect the AF120s to? (the stock fans are currently connected to the fan controller of the case). I should note that I currently have 4 AF120s in total, if you want to suggest a more suitable fan configuration.
> iv) "Anything other than BF4 and Folding will make the CPU only one-third as hot as BF4 or Folding" - Totally Dubbed. Is it because nothing pushes/requires the CPU as much as BF4? Also, if it doesn't get too hot in any case other than BF4, need I be alarmed about the temperature being 89c in Prime95?
> v) *Please link me to a tool/application that will help me monitor CPU temps while playing*. (I already have AB installed, if it helps)
> 
> I will edit this post or post a new post if I come up with any further questions. Thank you!


I've used this for over the years. and there are others in the same pages you can look at also.
Intel Sidebar gadget

Sorry, the site is in German, but the tool is in English!!!!!!!!


----------



## DF is BUSY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> No, I haven't. Can you please provide me with instructions on how to do it? Thank you.
> 
> Please help me with the following matters, so I can hopefully make some progress with the overclocking.
> 
> i) Please provide me with a guide that accurately explains the method of applying thermal paste. (switching to MX-4 from the one that came with the 212)
> ii) I'm going to install two AF120s in positions A and B (see image below). Will the AF120 be better than the stock fan in position B?
> 
> iii) Also, which headers should I connect the AF120s to? (the stock fans are currently connected to the fan controller of the case). I should note that I currently have 4 AF120s in total, if you want to suggest a more suitable fan configuration.
> iv) "Anything other than BF4 and Folding will make the CPU only one-third as hot as BF4 or Folding" - Totally Dubbed. Is it because nothing pushes/requires the CPU as much as BF4? Also, if it doesn't get too hot in any case other than BF4, need I be alarmed about the temperature being 89c in Prime95?
> v) Please link me to a tool/application that will help me monitor CPU temps while playing. (I already have AB installed, if it helps)
> 
> I will edit this post or post a new post if I come up with any further questions. Thank you!


1) if you using cm212 heatsink, apply TIM this way > http://archive.benchmarkreviews.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=170&Itemid=38&limitstart=5

2) depends what fans are those. probably wont make a huge difference anyway

3) i connected my fans to the mobo headers (and adjust via software) or my fan controller so theres that

4) keep your cpu cool, getting 89c in p95 isn't dangerous per say.... if going strictly by bf4/gaming temps... keep those 75(?) or below

5) do you have a dual monitor setup? its much easier that way. if not go to AB settings and turn on "show cpu temps" for the OSD


----------



## Edkiefer

+1 ^

With that case and fans you have now I don't think changing those fan will make big difference ,On my case 500R I have all case fans using stock case fan header and only the exhaust fan in rear pluged into MB chassis fan header set to turbo .

The above paste link is good , What i did on my evo was experiment, apply, remove etc .
I ended up putting a very small line on each heat pipe , can't remember if I did all same length but a single pea size didn't spread good for me . Evo has very small gap, its better than 212+ as in link .

Just use beta 3.0 AB if you use AB and set cpu temps for graph .
If not I found OpenHardware very good temp monitor , but HWinfo64 works too , along with Hwmonitor . If you run more than one monitor app ,try not having them monitor same thins as conflicts in reading can happen giving wrong readings .


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> I've used this for over the years. and there are others in the same pages you can look at also.
> Intel Sidebar gadget
> 
> Sorry, the site is in German, but the tool is in English!!!!!!!!


I already have the CoreTemp Gadget installed that lets me monitor temp when I'm on the desktop. But I need something that works like the AB OSD, and lets me monitor temperature when I'm playing a game.

Does this tool have an in-game OSD?
Thank you!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DF is BUSY*
> 
> 1) if you using cm212 heatsink, apply TIM this way > http://archive.benchmarkreviews.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=170&Itemid=38&limitstart=5
> 
> 2) depends what fans are those. probably wont make a huge difference anyway
> 
> 3) i connected my fans to the mobo headers (and adjust via software) or my fan controller so theres that
> 
> 4) keep your cpu cool, getting 89c in p95 isn't dangerous per say.... if going strictly by bf4/gaming temps... keep those 75(?) or below
> 
> 5) do you have a dual monitor setup? its much easier that way. if not go to AB settings and turn on "show cpu temps" for the OSD


1) I'm actually using an EVO. I had totally forgotten about it. I had to check and find out whether it is as EVO or a 212. Sorry about that. Is the guide still applicable? Or is there a separate one just for EVO?
2) I already have the fans (they're Corsair AF120s). So I'll install them anyway.
3) Sorry I should have clarified. Exactly which motherboard headers should I connect the fans to? (CPU_OPT? CHA_FAN?)
4) That temp was recorded while running P95. I haven't played any game yet with the overclocked CPU fearing I might damage my hardware. (Will it, though? I really want to play some FIFA.)
5) Sorry I only have one monitor.

Thank you very much!







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> +1 ^
> 
> With that case and fans you have now I don't think changing those fan will make big differance ,On my case 500D I have all case fans using stock case fan header and only the exhaust fan in rear pluged into MB chassis fan header set to turbo .
> 
> The above paste link is good , What i did on my evo was experiment, apply, remove etc .
> I ended up putting a very small line on each heat pipe , can't remember if I did all same length but a single pea size didn't spread good for me . Evo has very small gap, its better than 212+ as in link .
> 
> Just use beta 3.0 AB if you use AB and set cpu temps for graph .
> If not I found OpenHardware very good temp monitor , but HWinfo64 works too , along with Hwmonitor . If you run more than one monitor app ,try not haveing them monitor same thins as conflicks in reading can happen giving wrong readings .


I know that it might not make much of a difference but I already have the fans so I'm going to install them anyway. Besides I've been told that the 200mm fans that came with my case absolutely suck.

AB has CPU temp monitoring, I know. But it monitors all 8 threads separately. Just four readings for four cores would be much more convenient to monitor for me.

As for TIM application, would you recommend studying up on it first? If so, please provide me with an article that you think might help me.

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Edkiefer

You don't need to study anything , the article and what I said is enough , just try it out .
remove HS, wipe both IHS off and HS clean . Apply very thin line (like in article ) on 2 center and then shorter on end heat pipes .
Mount HS, pull it off and look at how it spread on IHS , it should not be to much were its over side and it needs to be eough were it covers good .
If that happened then just reapply same as befor and your good to go .
On fans you need to use 2 chassis fan headers on MB for your CPU HS SP120 , and set them both the same .
The other case fans I would just hook up to case fan controller "if" it plugs in and works (I don't know on 600T , but my case you have to modify the plugs to fit ) , Corsair wire there case fans differently cause of LED lights , again I don't know on your case .

But if you had to you got 2 more fan header plugs on MB to use if needed (there are 4 chassis fan headers ).

The AF120 you could use in the CPU ones if there 4 wire fans PWM , which I believe they are , then you could adjust each of them how you like .
Edit, the AF120 are not PWM, so don't use CPU header as they will run 100% all the time .

Should of gotten these SP120 which are PWM , so you could of used in CPU MB plugs
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835181040

You could run 2 SP120 off one fan header with a splitter if needed to or if you need more length .


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> You don't need to study anything , the article and what I said is enough , just try it out .
> remove HS, wipe both IHS off and HS clean . Apply very thin line (like in article ) on 2 center and then shorter on end heat pipes .
> Mount HS, pull it off and look at how it spread on IHS , it should not be to much were its over side and it needs to be eough were it covers good .
> If that happened then just reapply same as befor and your good to go .
> On fans you need to use 2 chassis fan headers on MB for your CPU HS SP120 , and set them both the same .
> The other case fans I would just hook up to case fan controller "if" it plugs in and works (I don't know on 600T , but my case you have to modify the plugs to fit ) , Corsair wire there case fans differently cause of LED lights , again I don't know on your case .
> 
> But if you had to you got 2 more fan header plugs on MB to use if needed (there are 4 chassis fan headers ).
> 
> The AF120 you could use in the CPU ones if there 4 wire fans PWM , which I believe they are , then you could adjust each of them how you like .
> Edit, the AF120 are not PWM, so don't use CPU header as they will run 100% all the time .
> 
> Should of gotten these SP120 which are PWM , so you could of used in CPU MB plugs
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835181040


Just to be clear, I am to apply to the bottom of the heatsink in the following manner. Do I apply any on the CPU, or will applying only on the heatsink suffice?


So I should connect the both the SP120s and the AF120s to CHA_FAN headers. Got it.

Should a 10-minute test suffice in checking if the proper application of the thermal paste helped reduce the temperature? If not, for how many minutes should I check?

Also, I haven't configured fan settings in BIOS. What do I change in order to get the best performance from the fans?

Also, is it safe to play FIFA 14 with the modified BIOS settings and not having proven stability yet?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Just to be clear, I am to apply to the bottom of the heatsink in the following manner. Do I apply any on the CPU, or will applying only on the heatsink suffice?
> 
> 
> So I should connect the both the SP120s and the AF120s to CHA_FAN headers. Got it.
> 
> Should a 10-minute test suffice in checking if the proper application of the thermal paste helped reduce the temperature? If not, for how many minutes should I check?
> 
> Also, I haven't configured fan settings in BIOS. What do I change in order to get the best performance from the fans?
> 
> Also, is it safe to play FIFA 14 with the modified BIOS settings and not having proven stability yet?
> 
> Thanks a lot!


Only have to apply on HS , and if you want to test the amount to see if it covers good. You only have to mount it for a min and remove to see if all good . If good ,wipe it off both surfaces and apply same way/amount again . then test temps should be fine .when mounting HS, only turn each screw small amount in a criss cross ,like you tighten a wheel lugs on car .
As far as bios settings try turbo mode on the fans and see how temps are and if max fan speed are ok (it won't go to max but should give decent amount when CPU gets hot .
As far as running game, if prime95 is stable for at least few hrs it should be fine . Just try it, most that can happen is game crashes and you then make adjustments (either lower multiper or raise Vcore voltage , depending on temps .


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> Only have to apply on HS , and if you want to test the amount to see if it covers good. You only have to mount it for a min and remove to see if all good . If good ,wipe it off both surfaces and apply same way/amount again . then test temps should be fine .when mounting HS, only turn each screw small amount in a criss cross ,like you tighten a wheel lugs on car .
> As far as bios settings try turbo mode on the fans and see how temps are and if max fan speed are ok (it won't go to max but should give decent amount when CPU gets hot .
> As far as running game, if prime95 is stable for at least few hrs it should be fine . Just try it, most that can happen is game crashes and you then make adjustments (either lower multiper or raise Vcore voltage , depending on temps .


What is the least amount of time I have to run Prime95 for after reapplying TIM to check if I get more decent temps?

Okay I'll check the BIOS and change the fan settings.

Exactly how many hours should I run Prime95 for to know that the overclock is game-stable? (I saw 12 hours being advised in the OP, is it really necessary?)

Thank you!


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> What is the least amount of time I have to run Prime95 for after reapplying TIM to check if I get more decent temps?
> 
> Okay I'll check the BIOS and change the fan settings.
> 
> Exactly how many hours should I run Prime95 for to know that the overclock is game-stable? (I saw 12 hours being advised in the OP, is it really necessary?)
> 
> Thank you!


MX4 can check right away , if it is AS5 , you can still check right away but it may get better a few c after a day or so . Either way you check right away, no need to wait .

It depends on the game , some are more GPU then CPU usage and depends on your settings too . In general, I found if prime95 passes 4-8hrs most games are stable but to really test for stability 12 at least . even then you can get app that might not like it so just run everything you would normal run .

FWIW , I run a 3570k and with stock 212evo fan and normal fan profile was around 58c in prime .
I run it now at 4.2 right now at 1.12v with modified fan profile and it goes to 62-63c in prime and in BF4 it goes to mid to high 50's .
I could go higher but I like to keep temps and voltage down, both my CPU and GPU don't go above 60c during gaming .


----------



## Ziglez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> What is the least amount of time I have to run Prime95 for after reapplying TIM to check if I get more decent temps?
> 
> Okay I'll check the BIOS and change the fan settings.
> 
> Exactly how many hours should I run Prime95 for to know that the overclock is game-stable? (I saw 12 hours being advised in the OP, is it really necessary?)
> 
> Thank you!


From what i've seen, after running about an hour, you will see your max temps, even running for another 3 hours, i never saw my temps go past the highest, sometimes they even came down.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> MX4 can check right away , if it is AS5 , you can still check right away but it may get better a few c after a day or so . Either way you check right away, no need to wait .
> 
> It depends on the game , some are more GPU then CPU usage and depends on your settings too . In general, I found if prime95 passes 4-8hrs most games are stable but to really test for stability 12 at least . even then you can get app that might not like it so just run everything you would normal run .
> 
> FWIW , I run a 3570k and with stock 212evo fan and normal fan profile was around 58c in prime .
> I run it now at 4.2 right now at 1.12v with modified fan profile and it goes to 62-63c in prime and in BF4 it goes to mid to high 50's .
> I could go higher but I like to keep temps and voltage down, both my CPU and GPU don't go above 60c during gaming .


4.2 with 1.12v? That helps me to be optimistic about getting a high overclock.

Okay then, I'll get back to you after I'm done testing.

Thank you!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ziglez*
> 
> From what i've seen, after running about an hour, you will see your max temps, even running for another 3 hours, i never saw my temps go past the highest, sometimes they even came down.


Thanks a lot for the input. I'll check for at least an hour then.


----------



## Edkiefer

Yes, temps will probably stabilize fast with his large case , if you have bad case cooling or small case it can creep up after time , after 1/2 hr to hr i doubt it will go much higher, what will determine heat amount is what FTT size your running, small size = higher temps .
If you just want to see high temps use small FTT but to test for system stability use blend like in OP guide .


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> No, I haven't. Can you please provide me with instructions on how to do it? Thank you.
> 
> Please help me with the following matters, so I can hopefully make some progress with the overclocking.
> 
> i) Please provide me with a guide that accurately explains the method of applying thermal paste. (switching to MX-4 from the one that came with the 212)
> ii) I'm going to install two AF120s in positions A and B (see image below). Will the AF120 be better than the stock fan in position B?
> 
> iii) Also, which headers should I connect the AF120s to? (the stock fans are currently connected to the fan controller of the case). I should note that I currently have 4 AF120s in total, if you want to suggest a more suitable fan configuration.
> iv) "Anything other than BF4 and Folding will make the CPU only one-third as hot as BF4 or Folding" - Totally Dubbed. Is it because nothing pushes/requires the CPU as much as BF4? Also, if it doesn't get too hot in any case other than BF4, need I be alarmed about the temperature being 89c in Prime95?
> v) Please link me to a tool/application that will help me monitor CPU temps while playing. (I already have AB installed, if it helps)
> 
> I will edit this post or post a new post if I come up with any further questions. Thank you!


OK:
1. I highly highly suggest you do the 1 LINE method down the CPU - like so:



The DIE under the IHS is like that - so you want it exactly like that - on either IVY or HASWELL - no matter the cooler.
small PEA DOT SIZE is also another recommended one, but after dismounting my cooler for around 10-15x - I foudn the paste spread was horrible with the pea sized dot.
Line method was the BEST.

2. I would honest get rid of "fan A" ALL TOGETHER.
You have an intake from the front, then your air is getting pushed through your cooler and then pushed out by "fan B"
When adding Fan A you are directing the air in the wrong direction - in fact, the top fan should either take air OUT or do absolutely nothing.

In fact I suggest you FLIP the SP120s and fan B - you will get better temp results (because you are sucking air from OUTSIDE the case, rather than INSIDE the case) and then pushing it through your EVO.

Here's what's happening now (green is a hot pocket of air - one can only presume):


If you FLIPPED it - it would look something like this (which i think is better):



On another note - why on earth do you have a EVO in there, and have a BEAST GPU and CPU?
You cheapped out on the cooler?

I would suggest a liquid cooler if I were you - would solve a few things:
-air flow
-better CPU cooling
-less noise

ie. an Antec 920 in there would do you justice.

3. You have a fan controller? A fan controller is only useful if YOU want to control the flow yourself.
I connect my AF140's and even SP120s directly to the motherboard.

-My SP120s are BOTH connected to FAN HEADER (chassis) mounts
-My AF140s are BOTH also connected in the same way.
-My 2x Fractals are connected to the in-built fan controller at the FRONT of my case to a 12/7/3v fan controller switch in my Fractal R4.

So my suggestion is: Connect them to the motherboard. the ones you want to be "fan controlled" would be the INTAKE single AF140 - which determines your AIR FLOW in your case.

here's my build (I got a SIDE panel fan as well):



_iv) "Anything other than BF4 and Folding will make the CPU only one-third as hot as BF4 or Folding" - Totally Dubbed. Is it because nothing pushes/requires the CPU as much as BF4? Also, if it doesn't get too hot in any case other than BF4, need I be alarmed about the temperature being 89c in Prime95?_

Right now the ONLY GAME that I know of to PUSH the CPU so hard is BF4.
It utilises your threads of your CPU and more so the cores to a full extent:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1433904/comparison-of-windows-7-vs-windows-8-i7-3770k-with-ht-enabled-vs-disabled-on-battlefield-4

You'll be able to see me documenting it.
EVEN HT effects it HUGELY (load wise on each core)

I wouldn't be alarmed your temps are hitting that high - but just don't be surprised if when you paly BF4 for 2hrs straight that your temps will be near the P95 temps of around 85-89c.
BF3 on the other hand - no where near - you would have been maybe at 70c max temp.

5.
-HW monitor is good for fan speeds
-CORE TEMP is good for CPU temps (so is real temp)
-CPUZ is needed for "accurate" CPU voltage and speeds
-Afterburner is great for setting GPU FAN profiles - but you don't need that unless you OC your GPU.

Hope that helps









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DF is BUSY*
> 
> 1) if you using cm212 heatsink, apply TIM this way > http://archive.benchmarkreviews.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=170&Itemid=38&limitstart=5
> 
> 2) depends what fans are those. probably wont make a huge difference anyway
> 
> 3) i connected my fans to the mobo headers (and adjust via software) or my fan controller so theres that
> 
> 4) keep your cpu cool, getting 89c in p95 isn't dangerous per say.... if going strictly by bf4/gaming temps... keep those 75(?) or below
> 
> 5) do you have a dual monitor setup? its much easier that way. if not go to AB settings and turn on "show cpu temps" for the OSD


1. Agree to disagree there bro
2. Will do - especially on ambient temps.
3. Ditto
4. Agreed
5. You don't even need it - can run in the taskbar









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> +1 ^
> 
> With that case and fans you have now I don't think changing those fan will make big difference ,On my case 500R I have all case fans using stock case fan header and only the exhaust fan in rear pluged into MB chassis fan header set to turbo .
> 
> The above paste link is good , What i did on my evo was experiment, apply, remove etc .
> I ended up putting a very small line on each heat pipe , can't remember if I did all same length but a single pea size didn't spread good for me . Evo has very small gap, its better than 212+ as in link .
> 
> Just use beta 3.0 AB if you use AB and set cpu temps for graph .
> If not I found OpenHardware very good temp monitor , but HWinfo64 works too , along with Hwmonitor . If you run more than one monitor app ,try not having them monitor same thins as conflicts in reading can happen giving wrong readings .


See above.

Other replies thus far I agree with - CHAS FAN is the one you want.
In fact for your EVO if you decide to keep it - I might even suggest getting a 3pin PWM SPLITTER.
That way you have two SP120's running off the SAME CPU HEADER (as you need a fan in the CPU header to boot) - and they will both ramp at the same rate.


----------



## DF is BUSY

trying to improve my overclock, just had the weirdest bsod error code "BE"? lmao.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DF is BUSY*
> 
> trying to improve my overclock, just had the weirdest bsod error code "BE"? lmao.


BE only?
Surely it was a code and then terminated with BE or something?
Check via bluescreenview


----------



## DF is BUSY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DF is BUSY*
> 
> trying to improve my overclock, just had the weirdest bsod error code "BE"? lmao.
> 
> 
> 
> BE only?
> Surely it was a code and then terminated with BE or something?
> Check via bluescreenview
Click to expand...

yeah man, its weird as hell

code 0x000000be

ATTEMPTED_WRITE_TO_READONLY_MEMORY

not sure what to make of it.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DF is BUSY*
> 
> yeah man, its weird as hell
> 
> code 0x000000be
> 
> ATTEMPTED_WRITE_TO_READONLY_MEMORY
> 
> not sure what to make of it.


LMAO no idea myself!


----------



## Ziglez

As soon as i try to go from 4.6-4.7 on 1.25v my catalyst drivers fail, is this a normal sign of fail o.c?


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> OK:
> 1. I highly highly suggest you do the 1 LINE method down the CPU - like so:
> 
> 
> 
> The DIE under the IHS is like that - so you want it exactly like that - on either IVY or HASWELL - no matter the cooler.
> small PEA DOT SIZE is also another recommended one, but after dismounting my cooler for around 10-15x - I foudn the paste spread was horrible with the pea sized dot.
> Line method was the BEST.
> 
> 2. I would honest get rid of "fan A" ALL TOGETHER.
> You have an intake from the front, then your air is getting pushed through your cooler and then pushed out by "fan B"
> When adding Fan A you are directing the air in the wrong direction - in fact, the top fan should either take air OUT or do absolutely nothing.
> 
> In fact I suggest you FLIP the SP120s and fan B - you will get better temp results (because you are sucking air from OUTSIDE the case, rather than INSIDE the case) and then pushing it through your EVO.
> 
> Here's what's happening now (green is a hot pocket of air - one can only presume):
> 
> 
> If you FLIPPED it - it would look something like this (which i think is better):
> 
> 
> 
> On another note - why on earth do you have a EVO in there, and have a BEAST GPU and CPU?
> You cheapped out on the cooler?
> 
> I would suggest a liquid cooler if I were you - would solve a few things:
> -air flow
> -better CPU cooling
> -less noise
> 
> ie. an Antec 920 in there would do you justice.
> 
> 3. You have a fan controller? A fan controller is only useful if YOU want to control the flow yourself.
> I connect my AF140's and even SP120s directly to the motherboard.
> 
> -My SP120s are BOTH connected to FAN HEADER (chassis) mounts
> -My AF140s are BOTH also connected in the same way.
> -My 2x Fractals are connected to the in-built fan controller at the FRONT of my case to a 12/7/3v fan controller switch in my Fractal R4.
> 
> So my suggestion is: Connect them to the motherboard. the ones you want to be "fan controlled" would be the INTAKE single AF140 - which determines your AIR FLOW in your case.
> 
> here's my build (I got a SIDE panel fan as well):
> 
> 
> 
> _iv) "Anything other than BF4 and Folding will make the CPU only one-third as hot as BF4 or Folding" - Totally Dubbed. Is it because nothing pushes/requires the CPU as much as BF4? Also, if it doesn't get too hot in any case other than BF4, need I be alarmed about the temperature being 89c in Prime95?_
> 
> Right now the ONLY GAME that I know of to PUSH the CPU so hard is BF4.
> It utilises your threads of your CPU and more so the cores to a full extent:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1433904/comparison-of-windows-7-vs-windows-8-i7-3770k-with-ht-enabled-vs-disabled-on-battlefield-4
> 
> You'll be able to see me documenting it.
> EVEN HT effects it HUGELY (load wise on each core)
> 
> I wouldn't be alarmed your temps are hitting that high - but just don't be surprised if when you paly BF4 for 2hrs straight that your temps will be near the P95 temps of around 85-89c.
> BF3 on the other hand - no where near - you would have been maybe at 70c max temp.
> 
> 5.
> -HW monitor is good for fan speeds
> -CORE TEMP is good for CPU temps (so is real temp)
> -CPUZ is needed for "accurate" CPU voltage and speeds
> -Afterburner is great for setting GPU FAN profiles - but you don't need that unless you OC your GPU.
> 
> Hope that helps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Agree to disagree there bro
> 2. Will do - especially on ambient temps.
> 3. Ditto
> 4. Agreed
> 5. You don't even need it - can run in the taskbar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See above.
> 
> Other replies thus far I agree with - CHAS FAN is the one you want.
> In fact for your EVO if you decide to keep it - I might even suggest getting a 3pin PWM SPLITTER.
> That way you have two SP120's running off the SAME CPU HEADER (as you need a fan in the CPU header to boot) - and they will both ramp at the same rate.


Thank you very much for the informative reply!









1) I tried the line method last time and I'm getting the 89c from that. I'll try it out again with the MX-4, hoping that it is the TIM that is responsible for the high temps and not the method of application.

What do you suggest I do if I find out that the spread isn't reaching the corners with the line method? Or worse, if the temps still run that high even after the re-application?

2) I like your idea of flipping the fans. Is there any chance that it will increase the ambient temp inside the case? Because my GPU is overclocked (running 1.225v) and I don't want to it's temps to increase. It already runs temps between 70c and 80c.

As for the EVO, I saw a user here getting 4.6GHz on a 3770K with the exact same cooling setup. I really wanted to avoid watercooling (found it too risky) so I went for this setup. But with the money that I've spent on the EVO, the fans and the TIM, I could probably get a liquid cooler.

3) Actually I don't want to control the fans myself if it is possible for them to be controlled by the computer itself. (Also, the controller is known not to function when 3 or more fans are connected to it. The controller came with the case attached to the front of the case.) I'll connect the two SP120s and two AF120s to the CHA_FAN headers on the motherboard. The front intake 200mm will remain connected to the controller though, unless you suggest otherwise.

4) I'm currently playing BF4, and I tend to play for a couple of hours when I do. So I guess that will be a problem. But it's good that no other game will run temps that high.

5) But do any of these tools/apps allow for monitoring when I'm playing? That is what I need - to monitor how high temps run when gaming.

And I already have a custom fan profile set for my GPU in AB.

Thank you very much for all the help! I am looking forward to solving all the issues with your help!









EDIT: Speaking of liquid coolers, would an H100i be better? The store I'm going to buy from are currently out of stock but will have them in stock by the end of this month.


----------



## ahnafakeef

UPDATE:
i) Reapplied TIM (used line method as per TD's recommendation)
ii) Changed fan configuration (intake from the back, exhaust from the top)
iii) Changed minimum fan duty cycle to 100 for all four fans in BIOS
iv) Switched the stock fans to AF120s
v) Connected three fans to CHA_FAN headers and the top exhaust one to CPU_FAN (there were no more CHA_FAN headers)

HWmonitor screenshot:


Running Prime95 for 40mins with 13500 RAM usage and 10mins for each FFT, I've already seen the hottest core (c1) hit 90c and two other cores (c2 and c3) hit 82c. The last core (c0) stays comparatively cooler, hitting 75c when c1 hits 85c or above. This is all at 1.2v at 4300MHz.

How do you guys suggest I proceed now?

Thank you!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Thank you very much for the informative reply!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1) I tried the line method last time and I'm getting the 89c from that. I'll try it out again with the MX-4, hoping that it is the TIM that is responsible for the high temps and not the method of application.
> 
> What do you suggest I do if I find out that the spread isn't reaching the corners with the line method? Or worse, if the temps still run that high even after the re-application?
> 
> 2) I like your idea of flipping the fans. Is there any chance that it will increase the ambient temp inside the case? Because my GPU is overclocked (running 1.225v) and I don't want to it's temps to increase. It already runs temps between 70c and 80c.
> 
> As for the EVO, I saw a user here getting 4.6GHz on a 3770K with the exact same cooling setup. I really wanted to avoid watercooling (found it too risky) so I went for this setup. But with the money that I've spent on the EVO, the fans and the TIM, I could probably get a liquid cooler.
> 
> 3) Actually I don't want to control the fans myself if it is possible for them to be controlled by the computer itself. (Also, the controller is known not to function when 3 or more fans are connected to it. The controller came with the case attached to the front of the case.) I'll connect the two SP120s and two AF120s to the CHA_FAN headers on the motherboard. The front intake 200mm will remain connected to the controller though, unless you suggest otherwise.
> 
> 4) I'm currently playing BF4, and I tend to play for a couple of hours when I do. So I guess that will be a problem. But it's good that no other game will run temps that high.
> 
> 5) But do any of these tools/apps allow for monitoring when I'm playing? That is what I need - to monitor how high temps run when gaming.
> 
> And I already have a custom fan profile set for my GPU in AB.
> 
> Thank you very much for all the help! I am looking forward to solving all the issues with your help!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Speaking of liquid coolers, would an H100i be better? The store I'm going to buy from are currently out of stock but will have them in stock by the end of this month.


1) It makes less than 5c difference in all honesty
2) Don't get me wrong the EVO is a great cooler - but for a setup like that - it is like getting a Lamborghini and then putting a set of £200 tires on it. Nothing wrong - but why would you?
Liquid coolers have nothing to worry about - literally plug and play - hardest part is their mounting. You would keep the SP120s as they are better than both corsairs and antecs stock fan offerings and just use the liquid cooler instead.
Fan direct - It could increase ambient, but your AF140 fan at the TOP should care for that - by sucking air out. Right now I feel you would have higher ambient than after my flip.
3) Good
4) -
5) Nop - BF4 has an in-built thing that you can overlay to see the CPU and GPU performance. As for the temps and whatnot - AB I think won't work on 64bit games - so you have to use other things. I can't remember the name of them - just look them up, they're free.

Note: Yes a H100i is better has it has a bigger rad - but I don't think, looking at your case that you can fit a H100i - unless I'm mistaken.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> UPDATE:
> i) Reapplied TIM (used line method as per TD's recommendation)
> ii) Changed fan configuration (intake from the back, exhaust from the top)
> iii) Changed minimum fan duty cycle to 100 for all four fans in BIOS
> iv) Switched the stock fans to AF120s
> v) Connected three fans to CHA_FAN headers and the top exhaust one to CPU_FAN (there were no more CHA_FAN headers)
> 
> HWmonitor screenshot:
> 
> 
> Running Prime95 for 40mins with 13500 RAM usage and 10mins for each FFT, I've already seen the hottest core (c1) hit 90c and two other cores (c2 and c3) hit 82c. The last core (c0) stays comparatively cooler, hitting 75c when c1 hits 85c or above. This is all at 1.2v at 4300MHz.
> 
> How do you guys suggest I proceed now?
> 
> Thank you!


Looks fine - at least now you have two of your CPU fans at the same speed - and you have the case fans also similarly at the same speeds as each other.
Nothing other to do than just proceed with stability testing - just keep an eye out for your CPU OC.
I would even suggest to be on the safe side - to drop your GPU OC all together and stress test your CPU only.
Once it is stable then OC both GPU and CPU and see how it fairs.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 1) It makes less than 5c difference in all honesty
> 2) Don't get me wrong the EVO is a great cooler - but for a setup like that - it is like getting a Lamborghini and then putting a set of £200 tires on it. Nothing wrong - but why would you?
> Liquid coolers have nothing to worry about - literally plug and play - hardest part is their mounting. You would keep the SP120s as they are better than both corsairs and antecs stock fan offerings and just use the liquid cooler instead.
> Fan direct - It could increase ambient, but your AF140 fan at the TOP should care for that - by sucking air out. Right now I feel you would have higher ambient than after my flip.
> 3) Good
> 4) -
> 5) Nop - BF4 has an in-built thing that you can overlay to see the CPU and GPU performance. As for the temps and whatnot - AB I think won't work on 64bit games - so you have to use other things. I can't remember the name of them - just look them up, they're free.
> 
> Note: Yes a H100i is better has it has a bigger rad - but I don't think, looking at your case that you can fit a H100i - unless I'm mistaken.
> Looks fine - at least now you have two of your CPU fans at the same speed - and you have the case fans also similarly at the same speeds as each other.
> Nothing other to do than just proceed with stability testing - just keep an eye out for your CPU OC.
> I would even suggest to be on the safe side - to drop your GPU OC all together and stress test your CPU only.
> Once it is stable then OC both GPU and CPU and see how it fairs.


I actually have the GPU at stock settings at all times other than when gaming. I just activate a profile from AB before running a demanding game (the likes of FIFA 14 are run at completely stock settings)

Question is, how did the temps get worse even after so many changes?

What do you mean by "keep an eye out for your CPU OC"?

But is it safe to run Prime95 for 12 hours straight with temps as high as 90c?

So the only way to decrease temps is to get a better cooler?

Thanks a lot! I really appreciate your taking the time to help me!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> I actually have the GPU at stock settings at all times other than when gaming. I just activate a profile from AB before running a demanding game (the likes of FIFA 14 are run at completely stock settings)
> 
> Question is, how did the temps get worse even after so many changes?
> 
> What do you mean by "keep an eye out for your CPU OC"?
> 
> But is it safe to run Prime95 for 12 hours straight with temps as high as 90c?
> 
> So the only way to decrease temps is to get a better cooler?
> 
> Thanks a lot! I really appreciate your taking the time to help me!


Worse?
Just the fact that you're probably running prime longer than you did before.
Expect it to hit 95c or so with 1-2hrs of P95 testing.

And yes better cooler, lower ambient temps is really the only way to get a cooler CPU at the same clock/voltage.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Worse?
> Just the fact that you're probably running prime longer than you did before.
> Expect it to hit 95c or so with 1-2hrs of P95 testing.
> 
> And yes better cooler, lower ambient temps is really the only way to get a cooler CPU at the same clock/voltage.


I'll have to wait till mid-February before I can get an H100i. In the meantime, is there any way I can run an overclocked CPU while playing BF4? Or should I return to stock settings and just wait till I get the H100i?

I don't think that lower ambient temps are going to be possible. It's cold outside and I have to keep my windows closed in order to keep myself warm enough.

Thank you!









EDIT: Just to be clear, I will get better temps with an H100i even if my ambient temperature doesn't decrease, right?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> I'll have to wait till mid-February before I can get an H100i. In the meantime, is there any way I can run an overclocked CPU while playing BF4? Or should I return to stock settings and just wait till I get the H100i?
> 
> I don't think that lower ambient temps are going to be possible. It's cold outside and I have to keep my windows closed in order to keep myself warm enough.
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Just to be clear, I will get better temps with an H100i even if my ambient temperature doesn't decrease, right?


H100i will give you better results.
Again, make sure you can fit a dual rad in your case.

I think you should be fine gaming with your current cooler and settings - just make sure it doesn't exceed 105c.
We say 95c for a safety margin - 105c is the real break off point.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> H100i will give you better results.
> Again, make sure you can fit a dual rad in your case.
> 
> I think you should be fine gaming with your current cooler and settings - just make sure it doesn't exceed 105c.
> We say 95c for a safety margin - 105c is the real break off point.


Okay. Is there any chance I could try for 4.5GHz at the current voltage?

Guess I'm going to give in and get that H100i this time. And yes, I've checked with other 600T owners, the H100i will fit.









Thanks a lot!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Okay. Is there any chance I could try for 4.5GHz at the current voltage?
> 
> Guess I'm going to give in and get that H100i this time. And yes, I've checked with other 600T owners, the H100i will fit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot!


Well I can't tell you if it will or won't - only your CPU will be able to tell you that.
I highly doubt it - as 4.5ghz will need a little more voltage, from experience. But who knows!


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Well I can't tell you if it will or won't - only your CPU will be able to tell you that.
> I highly doubt it - as 4.5ghz will need a little more voltage, from experience. But who knows!


Thanks for the quick replies TD! I hope I'm not bothering you too much!

I'll leave it be for now then and play some games. Thanks again!


----------



## Ziglez

Quote:


> Okay. Is there any chance I could try for 4.5GHz at the current voltage


What are your current voltages?, i did 4.5 at 1.25v, though it doens't mean yours will do t hat, but can try?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Thanks for the quick replies TD! I hope I'm not bothering you too much!
> 
> I'll leave it be for now then and play some games. Thanks again!


No worries mate - thanks fore the reps btw - I appreciate it - good to see members rep


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ziglez*
> 
> What are your current voltages?, i did 4.5 at 1.25v, though it doens't mean yours will do t hat, but can try?


I'm running 1.2v at the moment and still running temps of 90c. I would test for stability for 12 hours like the OP instructs, but I am going to wait till I get myself an H100i and then do the testing. I would only bump it up to 4.5GHz if it didn't require any more voltage, but the consensus seems to be in opposition of that possibility.

But yes, you have a point. I could try.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> No worries mate - thanks fore the reps btw - I appreciate it - good to see members rep


It's the least I can do, considering how much I get to learn from you.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> I'm running 1.2v at the moment and still running temps of 90c. I would test for stability for 12 hours like the OP instructs, but I am going to wait till I get myself an H100i and then do the testing. I would only bump it up to 4.5GHz if it didn't require any more voltage, but the consensus seems to be in opposition of that possibility.
> 
> But yes, you have a point. I could try.
> It's the least I can do, considering how much I get to learn from you.


I think it would push the temps a lil high.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I think it would push the temps a lil high.


I see. Then I'm going to stick to my decision of not tinkering with it anymore right now. Thank you!


----------



## ahnafakeef

Hi!

I tried out BF4 for one hour. I played the last mission from the campaign mode (Suez) twice. CPU was overclocked to 4.3GHz @1.2v.

I was told by TD that the CPU would be the hottest in BF4, but according to AB readings, I hardly ever saw the temp go above 60c (only once, and that too on threads (?) 1 and 2 only).

What is the explanation for the discrepancy above?

I should note that I had the GPU overclocked and graphics settings was such (150% resolution scale, no AA) that the FPS was near about 60 most of the time. Could it be that the CPU didn't push itself hard enough because the game was already running at the maximum limit of 60FPS?

The fans are also set from BIOS to run at 100% at all times, if it helps.

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

First of all you were playing campaign, it doesn't get pushed as much as multiplayer does.
Second, use core temp as suggested before to monitor your cpu temps not AB.
AA also hits the cpu hard and even the gpu, so that could be another thing.
Finally, can you cope with 100% fans? Any reason you're doing that?


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> First of all you were playing campaign, it doesn't get pushed as much as multiplayer does.
> Second, use core temp as suggested before to monitor your cpu temps not AB.
> AA also hits the cpu hard and even the gpu, so that could be another thing.
> Finally, can you cope with 100% fans? Any reason you're doing that?


Thanks for the quick response, TD! Much appreciated!









I guess that is a good thing. Because I don't plan on playing multiplayer.
Should I turn down Resolution Scale and turn up AA so I'm using AA (affecting the CPU) but still getting a playable framerate?
How do I use CoreTemp to monitor temperature? AFAIK, it doesn't have an in-game monitoring utility.
As for the 100% fans, I had configured them like that when testing with Prime95 since the temps were getting way out of hand. I haven't lowered the RPM since. If by coping you mean the noise, I wear earphones almost always, so it's not much of a problem for me.

Thank you!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Thanks for the quick response, TD! Much appreciated!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess that is a good thing. Because I don't plan on playing multiplayer.
> Should I turn down Resolution Scale and turn up AA so I'm using AA (affecting the CPU) but still getting a playable framerate?
> How do I use CoreTemp to monitor temperature? AFAIK, it doesn't have an in-game monitoring utility.
> As for the 100% fans, I had configured them like that when testing with Prime95 since the temps were getting way out of hand. I haven't lowered the RPM since. If by coping you mean the noise, I wear earphones almost always, so it's not much of a problem for me.
> 
> Thank you!


First of all you were playing campaign, it doesn't get pushed as much as multiplayer does.
Second, use core temp as suggested before to monitor your cpu temps not AB.
AA also hits the cpu hard and even the gpu, so that could be another thing.
Finally, can you cope with 100% fans? Any reason you're doing that?

Why do you even have your res scale up by interest?
Res scale is f or more than 1080P monitors. You got a TITAN - it should handle everything on ultra with over 90-100FPS averages.

Core temp: You don't need to "monitor temps" so to speak - just look at the "max temp" in core temp. Ie what the core has reached.
You don't need to monitor it in-game - and the end of a game you can just ALT tab.

As for fans - up to you I guess - what earphones do you use out of interest?

As for not playing BF online - that's criminal, absolutely criminal.
SP really really sucks and always has done in BF. It's just put there to up reviews a little and cater for an extremely small percentage of people that want to play the game offline.
With that said, in BF4 you use the campaign to get used to the game, learn about it and try weapons.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> As for not playing BF online - that's criminal, absolutely criminal.
> SP really really sucks and always has done in BF. It's just put there to up reviews a little and cater for an extremely small percentage of people that want to play the game offline.
> With that said, in BF4 you use the campaign to get used to the game, learn about it and try weapons.


That's funny, because I get the BF series games ONLY for the campaign, the MP sucks. But, I also only buy the COD games for the MP and almost never play the campaign in those games.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> That's funny, because I get the BF series games ONLY for the campaign, the MP sucks. But, I also only buy the COD games for the MP and almost never play the campaign in those games.


BF never used to be a SP game, ever.
Only for the campaign? Lol dude...

And play ONLY COD MP and never the SP?
I worry about some people


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Hi!
> 
> I tried out BF4 for one hour. I played the last mission from the campaign mode (Suez) twice. CPU was overclocked to 4.3GHz @1.2v.
> 
> I was told by TD that the CPU would be the hottest in BF4, but according to AB readings, I hardly ever saw the temp go above 60c (only once, and that too on threads (?) 1 and 2 only).
> 
> What is the explanation for the discrepancy above?
> 
> I should note that I had the GPU overclocked and graphics settings was such (150% resolution scale, no AA) that the FPS was near about 60 most of the time. Could it be that the CPU didn't push itself hard enough because the game was already running at the maximum limit of 60FPS?
> 
> The fans are also set from BIOS to run at 100% at all times, if it helps.
> 
> Thanks a lot!


Are you capping fps to 60 or using Vsync on , either one will lower temps in both CPU and GPU (your usage with Titan is probably down from 99% )
Here to give idea of my temps .
With prime95 I get like max of 63c ,In BF4 MP if I leave Vsync off (which I always do) with no FPS cap limit (my fps avg about 75-80's) my max core temps is 59-60c .
I normally use a slightly lower cap to smooth things out (70 fps limit) , this gives core max temps of 56-58c around .

Thats with 212evo custom fan profile , [email protected] .


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> BF never used to be a SP game, ever.
> Only for the campaign? Lol dude...
> 
> And play ONLY COD MP and never the SP?
> I worry about some people


Huh? Every battlefield I've played has had sp/mp.

And worry not, some day you will understand.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Huh? Every battlefield I've played has had sp/mp.
> 
> And worry not, some day you will understand.


you haven't played long enough then


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> you haven't played long enough then


Yeah, I've only been gaming since 1996.

Unless you count leisure suit Larry and myst, then it's about 1986.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Yeah, I've only been gaming since 1996.
> 
> Unless you count leisure suit Larry and myst, then it's about 1986.


BF2142 and BF1943, both never had campaigns.

This is off topic - so all I'm going to say is COD was the better campaign shooter than BF.
BF always concentrated on the MP more.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> BF2142 and BF1943, both never had campaigns.
> 
> This is off topic - so all I'm going to say is COD was the better campaign shooter than BF.
> *BF always concentrated on the MP more.*


Lol, ok.


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Hi, I need some help OC'ing my 3770k.

It's delidded and under water. I can hold 4.7GHz with +.12 offset, around 1.3v after droop under load, 1.39v without load. Max temps are 61c so that's not a problem. I feel like I can get a higher OC, but I'm not sure how. I've read a few guides but the ones on this thread won't open for me.

I tried going for 4.8GHz, I went up to +.16v offset, 1.32v under load and 1.42v unloaded but I get crashes Prime95 failing. Should I keep adding voltage? I tried messing with some settings (power phase, etc) but no difference.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> Hi, I need some help OC'ing my 3770k.
> 
> It's delidded and under water. I can hold 4.7GHz with +.12 offset, around 1.3v after droop under load, 1.39v without load. Max temps are 61c so that's not a problem. I feel like I can get a higher OC, but I'm not sure how. I've read a few guides but the ones on this thread won't open for me.
> 
> I tried going for 4.8GHz, I went up to +.16v offset, 1.32v under load and 1.42v unloaded but I get crashes Prime95 failing. Should I keep adding voltage? I tried messing with some settings (power phase, etc) but no difference.


Start with MANUAL voltage, not offset - that's the root of your problems.


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

OK- what voltages are safe for daily use? I hit 4.8GHz at 1.365v currently trying 4.9 @ 1.38v.

Temps are below 70c at full load on the package, my cores are each 5-10c lower.


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Also, how would I go about transferring this OC to an offset? I don't want to run full voltage all the time. I looked at the guide in your sig but I don't really understand... I suck at OCing CPUs, I'm much better with GPUs. I can't even begin to understand how to OC RAM with my Sabertooth...

I would have edited my above post but OCN's been acting up lately.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> OK- what voltages are safe for daily use? I hit 4.8GHz at 1.365v currently trying 4.9 @ 1.38v.
> 
> Temps are below 70c at full load on the package, my cores are each 5-10c lower.


under 95c at around 1.45v is what I wouldn't personally go over for 24/7 use.
I wouldn't 'transfer it' . Start at 1.3v and prime it, see how you do.
I'm telling you to start on manual 1.3v, because that's the low end of the scale of what you'll need for 4.8 / 5ghz. You might need more than 1.45v, like in my case, so bear that in mind, not every chip is capable of running that safely.
Oc'ing ram is as simple as it gets. Watch my video guides to understand ocing your cpu better. I cover EVERYTHING


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> First of all you were playing campaign, it doesn't get pushed as much as multiplayer does.
> Second, use core temp as suggested before to monitor your cpu temps not AB.
> AA also hits the cpu hard and even the gpu, so that could be another thing.
> Finally, can you cope with 100% fans? Any reason you're doing that?
> 
> Why do you even have your res scale up by interest?
> Res scale is f or more than 1080P monitors. You got a TITAN - it should handle everything on ultra with over 90-100FPS averages.
> 
> Core temp: You don't need to "monitor temps" so to speak - just look at the "max temp" in core temp. Ie what the core has reached.
> You don't need to monitor it in-game - and the end of a game you can just ALT tab.
> 
> As for fans - up to you I guess - what earphones do you use out of interest?
> 
> As for not playing BF online - that's criminal, absolutely criminal.
> SP really really sucks and always has done in BF. It's just put there to up reviews a little and cater for an extremely small percentage of people that want to play the game offline.
> With that said, in BF4 you use the campaign to get used to the game, learn about it and try weapons.


I checked max temp readings with CoreTemp. It was 66c on the hottest core.
I like Res Scale (and SSAA) better than other AA solutions, because I believe it affects the overall image quality rather than just the jagged edges. I enjoy the enhanced image quality more. Besides I don't get the time to appreciate the smooth edges when playing games like BF4.
Why do you say that Res Scale is for resolutions over 1080p?
Everything maxed out (Res scale 200% and AA 4x) brings FPS down to below 20. So no, a Titan cannot handle everything maxed out at 90-100 FPS.

As for the fans, I'll turn them down a bit once I figure out an equilibrium between temp, volts and fan speed.
As for the earphones, I am currently using the earphones that came with my S4. But I am going to upgrade very soon.

I am sorry, but I won't explain why I do not play BF4 online. I don't want to make that mistake again. I hope you understand. But I really enjoyed the campaign mode.

This question is probably getting repetitive, but could you please tell me what game and what graphics settings I should use to measure max temp in games? If 66c is the highest that games are going to hit, I want to overclock further, and maybe even reconsider getting that H100i.

Thank you very much for all your help!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Are you capping fps to 60 or using Vsync on , either one will lower temps in both CPU and GPU (your usage with Titan is probably down from 99% )
> Here to give idea of my temps .
> With prime95 I get like max of 63c ,In BF4 MP if I leave Vsync off (which I always do) with no FPS cap limit (my fps avg about 75-80's) my max core temps is 59-60c .
> I normally use a slightly lower cap to smooth things out (70 fps limit) , this gives core max temps of 56-58c around .
> 
> Thats with 212evo custom fan profile , [email protected] .


I am using D3DOverrider to force Triple Buffering and vSync. I would use a frame limiting tool if I had one, would save me the trouble of using D3DOverrider.

What volts are you using and what is your ambient temp? I think those have a lot to do with your Prime95 temps, because 63c is very impressive compared to my temps of 90c.

Thank you!


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> I checked max temp readings with CoreTemp. It was 66c on the hottest core.
> I like Res Scale (and SSAA) better than other AA solutions, because I believe it affects the overall image quality rather than just the jagged edges. I enjoy the enhanced image quality more. Besides I don't get the time to appreciate the smooth edges when playing games like BF4.
> Why do you say that Res Scale is for resolutions over 1080p?
> Everything maxed out (Res scale 200% and AA 4x) brings FPS down to below 20. So no, a Titan cannot handle everything maxed out at 90-100 FPS.
> 
> As for the fans, I'll turn them down a bit once I figure out an equilibrium between temp, volts and fan speed.
> As for the earphones, I am currently using the earphones that came with my S4. But I am going to upgrade very soon.
> 
> I am sorry, but I won't explain why I do not play BF4 online. I don't want to make that mistake again. I hope you understand. But I really enjoyed the campaign mode.
> 
> This question is probably getting repetitive, but could you please tell me what game and what graphics settings I should use to measure max temp in games? If 66c is the highest that games are going to hit, I want to overclock further, and maybe even reconsider getting that H100i.
> 
> Thank you very much for all your help!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am using D3DOverrider to force Triple Buffering and vSync. I would use a frame limiting tool if I had one, would save me the trouble of using D3DOverrider.
> 
> What volts are you using and what is your ambient temp? I think those have a lot to do with your Prime95 temps, because 63c is very impressive compared to my temps of 90c.
> 
> Thank you!


BF4 is one of few that utilize all cores (at least 4+) to a pretty high % , I avg like 75-80% usage , so its pretty good at getting temps as hot as that can for a game .Many other games I get like 10- 15+c less than prime95 .

My ambient temp is 73F/23c and I only need 1.12v , that is sweet spot for this chip (high clock with no increase much of voltage) .

to do 4.3 @1.15 prime goes to 68c , the higher you go larger the voltage for each step .


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> I checked max temp readings with CoreTemp. It was 66c on the hottest core.
> I like Res Scale (and SSAA) better than other AA solutions, because I believe it affects the overall image quality rather than just the jagged edges. I enjoy the enhanced image quality more. Besides I don't get the time to appreciate the smooth edges when playing games like BF4.
> Why do you say that Res Scale is for resolutions over 1080p?
> Everything maxed out (Res scale 200% and AA 4x) brings FPS down to below 20. So no, a Titan cannot handle everything maxed out at 90-100 FPS.
> 
> As for the fans, I'll turn them down a bit once I figure out an equilibrium between temp, volts and fan speed.
> As for the earphones, I am currently using the earphones that came with my S4. But I am going to upgrade very soon.
> 
> I am sorry, but I won't explain why I do not play BF4 online. I don't want to make that mistake again. I hope you understand. But I really enjoyed the campaign mode.
> 
> This question is probably getting repetitive, but could you please tell me what game and what graphics settings I should use to measure max temp in games? If 66c is the highest that games are going to hit, I want to overclock further, and maybe even reconsider getting that H100i.
> 
> Thank you!


1. Res scale for BF4 is linked with your resolution. A with 200% you are basically asking a titan to UPSCALE to 4k on ultra graphics. Of course it won't max it out, you need 3x SLI TITANs for that. Put your res scale to 1080P aka: 100%, if you monitor is 1080P.
2. Fans - fair enough
3. Earphones: Those are very mediocre - when you get in the market for earphones, PM me. I've a lot of experience in that domain (possibly the most in these forums)
4. BF4 online - I know it is infuriating at times
5. Only other game I can think that pushes your OC would be crysis. But so far, nothing beats BF4 multiplayer in pushing/stress testing your PC.


----------



## Edkiefer

Agree, I don't see why you would want/need both rescaling to 200% and 4x , I could see one or other and 200% is huge amount, taxing wise .

BF4 MP really focus on CPU performance , BF4 is not so much graphical , Crysis and FC3 are more GPU taxing (good to test GPU OC ) .

That said, I would not base your OC on BF4 stability , while it has improved a lot with patches, it still can be buggy and crash .the latest patch introduced some issues with vehicles/tanks etc .


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> Agree, I don't see why you would want/need both rescaling to 200% and 4x , I could see one or other and 200% is huge amount, taxing wise .
> 
> BF4 MP really focus on CPU performance , BF4 is not so much graphical , Crysis and FC3 are more GPU taxing (good to test GPU OC ) .
> 
> That said, I would not base your OC on BF4 stability , while it has improved a lot with patches, it still can be buggy and crash .the latest patch introduced some issues with vehicles/tanks etc .


agreed


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> BF4 is one of few that utilize all cores (at least 4+) to a pretty high % , I avg like 75-80% usage , so its pretty good at getting temps as hot as that can for a game .Many other games I get like 10- 15+c less than prime95 .
> 
> My ambient temp is 73F/23c and I only need 1.12v , that is sweet spot for this chip (high clock with no increase much of voltage) .
> 
> to do 4.3 @1.15 prime goes to 68c , the higher you go larger the voltage for each step .


I'm guessing you are talking about BF4 multiplayer. How do you measure CPU usage?
My ambient temp is something similar (I haven't exactly measured it). I think you are getting better temps mostly because of the lower voltage.

I wish I could test stability without pushing the CPU to temps like 90c. I am getting satisfactory temps in games (66c max in BF4 campaign, 62c max in AC4) and I think I can overclock it a little more even before I upgrade the cooler.

Thank you!







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Res scale for BF4 is linked with your resolution. A with 200% you are basically asking a titan to UPSCALE to 4k on ultra graphics. Of course it won't max it out, you need 3x SLI TITANs for that. Put your res scale to 1080P aka: 100%, if you monitor is 1080P.
> 2. Fans - fair enough
> 3. Earphones: Those are very mediocre - when you get in the market for earphones, PM me. I've a lot of experience in that domain (possibly the most in these forums)
> 4. BF4 online - I know it is infuriating at times
> 5. Only other game I can think that pushes your OC would be crysis. But so far, nothing beats BF4 multiplayer in pushing/stress testing your PC.


1. I think 200% is actually 2K (since 100% is 1080p). I am using 150% and no AA at the moment and getting satisfactory FPS in campaign mode (near about 60 at all times).
3. I am actually planning to buy some audio equipment. I'll PM you right after I am done writing this post.
And you don't have to be so modest about the earphones - they are ****ty, I know. Even the Beats earphones that came with my HTC Sensation XE was far better. Too bad they broke.
5. Far Cry 3 stresses GPU a lot too. Too bad I don't have it at the moment, I could have used it to test my GPU OC (yes, that too is still in progress, but hopefully almost stabilized)

Thank you!







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Agree, I don't see why you would want/need both rescaling to 200% and 4x , I could see one or other and 200% is huge amount, taxing wise .
> 
> BF4 MP really focus on CPU performance , BF4 is not so much graphical , Crysis and FC3 are more GPU taxing (good to test GPU OC ) .
> 
> That said, I would not base your OC on BF4 stability , while it has improved a lot with patches, it still can be buggy and crash .the latest patch introduced some issues with vehicles/tanks etc .


Technically speaking, 200% and 4x AA is what maxing out means. But I get what you are saying.

I would be extremely happy if I got 60FPS at 200% scaling and no AA. Games look much better when upscaled imo. Besides, like I mentioned, I never get the chance to notice the smooth edges of the textures that is achieved through AA. So I'd rather upscale and make the game look better. I really hope devs make SSAA and/or Resolution Scale a regular feature in games from now on.

I am really regretting not having Far Cry 3 right now. I could have tested my GPU OC stability. I guess I'll have to use Crysis 3 instead.

That actually makes a lot of sense. BF4 was constantly crashing in a level where I had to use a tank to get through. It hasn't crashed once since.

Okay, so FC3 or Crysis 3 for GPU OC stability. Is FC3 Blood Dragon as good as FC3 for GPU OC stability? Because I FC3 BD right now, not the original one.

Also what game other than BF4 MP can I use to test CPU stability?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Edkiefer

For cpu % you can use many monitors , even task-manager but I use OpenHardwareMonitor , I like there graph output and it doesn't conflict with AB , its pretty flexible .
It also gives same results as HWmonitor (temps, voltage wise .

Yes, I posted before temps are more connected to voltages , though temps do go up with clocks alone but voltage makes big changes in wattage .
My chip runs fairly low on voltage , I have not tried high OC as I go for sweet spot mainly .

your voltages for clocks seem little on high side but if you tested lower voltages and its not stable then its just the luck of the draw so to speak .

PS: the bug in BF4 from last patch on the jan30 with mantle support , on some maps when you get into seat of tank it crashes , also sound bug in TDM matches .

Any modern game that is fairly stable .

You can use BF4, try indoors with Operation locker map , I haven't crashed in that one in long time .


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> I'm guessing you are talking about BF4 multiplayer. How do you measure CPU usage?
> My ambient temp is something similar (I haven't exactly measured it). I think you are getting better temps mostly because of the lower voltage.
> 
> I wish I could test stability without pushing the CPU to temps like 90c. I am getting satisfactory temps in games (66c max in BF4 campaign, 62c max in AC4) and I think I can overclock it a little more even before I upgrade the cooler.
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. I think 200% is actually 2K (since 100% is 1080p). I am using 150% and no AA at the moment and getting satisfactory FPS in campaign mode (near about 60 at all times).
> 3. I am actually planning to buy some audio equipment. I'll PM you right after I am done writing this post.
> And you don't have to be so modest about the earphones - they are ****ty, I know. Even the Beats earphones that came with my HTC Sensation XE was far better. Too bad they broke.
> 5. Far Cry 3 stresses GPU a lot too. Too bad I don't have it at the moment, I could have used it to test my GPU OC (yes, that too is still in progress, but hopefully almost stabilized)
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Technically speaking, 200% and 4x AA is what maxing out means. But I get what you are saying.
> 
> I would be extremely happy if I got 60FPS at 200% scaling and no AA. Games look much better when upscaled imo. Besides, like I mentioned, I never get the chance to notice the smooth edges of the textures that is achieved through AA. So I'd rather upscale and make the game look better. I really hope devs make SSAA and/or Resolution Scale a regular feature in games from now on.
> 
> I am really regretting not having Far Cry 3 right now. I could have tested my GPU OC stability. I guess I'll have to use Crysis 3 instead.
> 
> That actually makes a lot of sense. BF4 was constantly crashing in a level where I had to use a tank to get through. It hasn't crashed once since.
> 
> Okay, so FC3 or Crysis 3 for GPU OC stability. Is FC3 Blood Dragon as good as FC3 for GPU OC stability? Because I FC3 BD right now, not the original one.
> 
> Also what game other than BF4 MP can I use to test CPU stability?
> 
> Thanks a lot!


1. You could be right about 2K - end of the day - if you're gaming on a 1080P monitor, there's absolutely no need for you to put it above 100%, believe me








2. Beats earphones, as much as I hate to say it - would beat (pun intended) those stock S4 ones.

You know one other "game" you could "play"?
Folding.

It isn't a game, but is by far the most stress you'll put your CPU and GPU under (at the same time).
Folding is actually amazing - it's for a cause.

You basically let your PC run and calculate certain things for CANCER research







!
The more you do, the more "points" you get. Points mean absolutely nothing, but it's satisfactory to see those points go up and know you're possibly helping to cure some diseases in the world

Before BF4 came out, nothing came close to folding.
You can even see in my signature: "But does it fold?"
That's because folding pushed the GPU and CPU so hard, that if there was any slight instability (and we're talking about 0.05v even) - it would point it out, by not "registering" your points.

I went from +0.045 offset (24hr prime stable) to +0.07 offset (folding).
That should give you an idea of how prime or even BF3 (yes no3) were good stress testers, but not guarantees.
Folding on the other hand was mentally challenging!

BF4 came out - and that REALLY stresses the CPU and GPU (MP though not SP as much).
That's as Edkiefer pointed out: It puts the THREADS of your CPU to use - here's a good example of an i5 vs an i7:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1433904/comparison-of-windows-7-vs-windows-8-i7-3770k-with-ht-enabled-vs-disabled-on-battlefield-4

(I was one of the very first to test this and give out SO MANY results) - after I did my tests and came to my conclusions of win7 vs win 8 and HT, a lot of articles in the world started cropping up with their own methodologies and tests.
Not going to lie - feels damn good for bragging rights


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> under 95c at around 1.45v is what I wouldn't personally go over for 24/7 use.
> I wouldn't 'transfer it' . Start at 1.3v and prime it, see how you do.
> I'm telling you to start on manual 1.3v, because that's the low end of the scale of what you'll need for 4.8 / 5ghz. You might need more than 1.45v, like in my case, so bear that in mind, not every chip is capable of running that safely.
> Oc'ing ram is as simple as it gets. Watch my video guides to understand ocing your cpu better. I cover EVERYTHING


I'll take a look today after classes.

I got 4.8GHz entirely bench stable at 1.39v using manual, I set up an offset so I get 1.39v under load with no vdroop and 1.065v idle and it seems to be working great.

I'm gonna go for 5GHz just to say I did it, I'm gonna need probably 1.45-1.47v for this chip as 1.42v was not stable for 4.9GHz... No way that's gonna be a daily OC.

Then I'm gonna go for RAM oc... Thanks for your help.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> I'll take a look today after classes.
> 
> I got 4.8GHz entirely bench stable at 1.39v using manual, I set up an offset so I get 1.39v under load with no vdroop and 1.065v idle and it seems to be working great.
> 
> I'm gonna go for 5GHz just to say I did it, I'm gonna need probably 1.45-1.47v for this chip as 1.42v was not stable for 4.9GHz... No way that's gonna be a daily OC.
> 
> Then I'm gonna go for RAM oc... Thanks for your help.


For 5ghz - you might need 1.5v or an excess of it.
The jump between 4.5ghz and 4.8ghz is huge for the chip (voltage wise). And so is that jump between 4.8 and 5ghz.
At least this is the case for the majority of people. You could be an anomely


----------



## DF is BUSY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chiknnwatrmln*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> under 95c at around 1.45v is what I wouldn't personally go over for 24/7 use.
> I wouldn't 'transfer it' . Start at 1.3v and prime it, see how you do.
> I'm telling you to start on manual 1.3v, because that's the low end of the scale of what you'll need for 4.8 / 5ghz. You might need more than 1.45v, like in my case, so bear that in mind, not every chip is capable of running that safely.
> Oc'ing ram is as simple as it gets. Watch my video guides to understand ocing your cpu better. I cover EVERYTHING
> 
> 
> 
> I'll take a look today after classes.
> 
> I got 4.8GHz entirely bench stable at 1.39v using manual, I set up an offset so I get 1.39v under load with no vdroop and 1.065v idle and it seems to be working great.
> 
> I'm gonna go for 5GHz just to say I did it, I'm gonna need probably 1.45-1.47v for this chip as 1.42v was not stable for 4.9GHz... No way that's gonna be a daily OC.
> 
> Then I'm gonna go for RAM oc... Thanks for your help.
Click to expand...

my chip can do 4.8 at 1.385. tried reaching 4.9 and even 1.45 couldnt keep it fully stable. the wall between 48,49 and 50 is a killer.

what was your offset for your 4.8 setup? I was like +175 offset or something lmao.


----------



## chiknnwatrmln

My offset is +.100v with very high LLC. This gives me 1.39v under load.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> For cpu % you can use many monitors , even task-manager but I use OpenHardwareMonitor , I like there graph output and it doesn't conflict with AB , its pretty flexible .
> It also gives same results as HWmonitor (temps, voltage wise .
> 
> Yes, I posted before temps are more connected to voltages , though temps do go up with clocks alone but voltage makes big changes in wattage .
> My chip runs fairly low on voltage , I have not tried high OC as I go for sweet spot mainly .
> 
> your voltages for clocks seem little on high side but if you tested lower voltages and its not stable then its just the luck of the draw so to speak .
> 
> PS: the bug in BF4 from last patch on the jan30 with mantle support , on some maps when you get into seat of tank it crashes , also sound bug in TDM matches .
> 
> Any modern game that is fairly stable .
> 
> You can use BF4, try indoors with Operation locker map , I haven't crashed in that one in long time .


I don't have multiple monitors so I am going to have to stick with OHM.

I actually haven't tried lower voltages since the guide said to start at 1.2v. I'd rather increase the multiplier and see how high it can go on 1.2v.

Thank you!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 1. You could be right about 2K - end of the day - if you're gaming on a 1080P monitor, there's absolutely no need for you to put it above 100%, believe me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Beats earphones, as much as I hate to say it - would beat (pun intended) those stock S4 ones.
> 
> You know one other "game" you could "play"?
> Folding.
> 
> It isn't a game, but is by far the most stress you'll put your CPU and GPU under (at the same time).
> Folding is actually amazing - it's for a cause.
> 
> You basically let your PC run and calculate certain things for CANCER research
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> The more you do, the more "points" you get. Points mean absolutely nothing, but it's satisfactory to see those points go up and know you're possibly helping to cure some diseases in the world
> 
> Before BF4 came out, nothing came close to folding.
> You can even see in my signature: "But does it fold?"
> That's because folding pushed the GPU and CPU so hard, that if there was any slight instability (and we're talking about 0.05v even) - it would point it out, by not "registering" your points.
> 
> I went from +0.045 offset (24hr prime stable) to +0.07 offset (folding).
> That should give you an idea of how prime or even BF3 (yes no3) were good stress testers, but not guarantees.
> Folding on the other hand was mentally challenging!
> 
> BF4 came out - and that REALLY stresses the CPU and GPU (MP though not SP as much).
> That's as Edkiefer pointed out: It puts the THREADS of your CPU to use - here's a good example of an i5 vs an i7:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1433904/comparison-of-windows-7-vs-windows-8-i7-3770k-with-ht-enabled-vs-disabled-on-battlefield-4
> 
> (I was one of the very first to test this and give out SO MANY results) - after I did my tests and came to my conclusions of win7 vs win 8 and HT, a lot of articles in the world started cropping up with their own methodologies and tests.
> Not going to lie - feels damn good for bragging rights


1. I'm sorry but I am compelled to ask for an explanation for that statement since I seem to be able to see a difference between different Resolution Scale settings (and SSAA settings, which is supposed to be the same thing).
2. Yes, I know. It sucks that they broke and that they cost a huge chunk of money in the current market.

As for folding, I have read a little about it but have never tried it. Could you please provide me with instructions on how I can use it to check for instabilities?

Also, what amount of voltage is considered safe for 24/7 usage if I want my CPU to last for at least another 3 years?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> I don't have multiple monitors so I am going to have to stick with OHM.
> 
> I actually haven't tried lower voltages since the guide said to start at 1.2v. I'd rather increase the multiplier and see how high it can go on 1.2v.
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. I'm sorry but I am compelled to ask for an explanation for that statement since I seem to be able to see a difference between different Resolution Scale settings (and SSAA settings, which is supposed to be the same thing).
> 2. Yes, I know. It sucks that they broke and that they cost a huge chunk of money in the current market.
> 
> As for folding, I have read a little about it but have never tried it. Could you please provide me with instructions on how I can use it to check for instabilities?
> 
> Also, what amount of voltage is considered safe for 24/7 usage if I want my CPU to last for at least another 3 years?
> 
> Thanks a lot!


1.
I know this is for batman - but it is incredibly good at explaining everything you need to know:
http://www.geforce.com/whats-new/guides/batman-arkham-origins-graphics-and-performance-guide

Res scale wise - a Titan should be able to do 150% with max AA.
It really is a trial and error - you have to see what's best for you.

I don't suggest 200% though.

2.
Folding - there's guides on setting it up out there - check the respective forums.

3.
Personally, I wouldn't go over 1.45v for 24/7 usage.


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> I don't have multiple monitors so I am going to have to stick with OHM.
> 
> I actually haven't tried lower voltages since the guide said to start at 1.2v. I'd rather increase the multiplier and see how high it can go on 1.2v.
> 
> Thank you!


I guess I worded that post wrong, I meant multiple monitoring apps can be used .
The guide is for 45x so that is why it is 1.20 ?

for lower x multipliers it varies with clock , for example (this is avg, might not work for you ) 42x doesn't need any voltage increase added (you could run auto with no LLC for this ) , say 1.10-1.12v , for 43x very slight increase something like 1.13-1.14v , then for 44x slightly more of bump 1.17-1.2v . so you see as clock go up a slightly larger increase is needed compare to lower (38-42x)which requires hardly any increase . Of course each chip is unique so YMMV .


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 1.
> I know this is for batman - but it is incredibly good at explaining everything you need to know:
> http://www.geforce.com/whats-new/guides/batman-arkham-origins-graphics-and-performance-guide
> 
> Res scale wise - a Titan should be able to do 150% with max AA.
> It really is a trial and error - you have to see what's best for you.
> 
> I don't suggest 200% though.
> 
> 2.
> Folding - there's guides on setting it up out there - check the respective forums.
> 
> 3.
> Personally, I wouldn't go over 1.45v for 24/7 usage.


1. I'm sorry but the article doesn't say anything about Resolution Scale settings. Which part of the article in particular would answer my questions?

2. I found this list of guides in the Folding section. Which guide do you suggest I follow? From a quick overview, I thought this one might be good enough.

3. Although I doubt that I'll ever go that high with voltage, how much do 3770Ks overclock to at 1.45v? Also, what about 1.3v? How much can I expect from that much, since that is probably the highest I can go with my current cooler.

Thanks a lot Chris! Sorry to have to make you go through those folding guides.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I worded that post wrong, I meant multiple monitoring apps can be used .
> The guide is for 45x so that is why it is 1.20 ?
> 
> for lower x multipliers it varies with clock , for example (this is avg, might not work for you ) 42x doesn't need any voltage increase added (you could run auto with no LLC for this ) , say 1.10-1.12v , for 43x very slight increase something like 1.13-1.14v , then for 44x slightly more of bump 1.17-1.2v . so you see as clock go up a slightly larger increase is needed compare to lower (38-42x)which requires hardly any increase . Of course each chip is unique so YMMV .


Really? I don't remember seeing any mention of 45x anywhere in the guide. Sorry I must have missed it.

Yes, I was told that 4.2GHz doesn't require any voltage increase and can be achieved with default voltage.

Thank you! I'll go and try out 45x with 1.2v and increase voltage if required.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> 1. I'm sorry but the article doesn't say anything about Resolution Scale settings. Which part of the article in particular would answer my questions?
> 
> 2. I found this list of guides in the Folding section. Which guide do you suggest I follow? From a quick overview, I thought this one might be good enough.
> 
> 3. Although I doubt that I'll ever go that high with voltage, how much do 3770Ks overclock to at 1.45v? Also, what about 1.3v? How much can I expect from that much, since that is probably the highest I can go with my current cooler.
> 
> Thanks a lot Chris! Sorry to have to make you go through those folding guides.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really? I don't remember seeing any mention of 45x anywhere in the guide. Sorry I must have missed it.
> 
> Yes, I was told that 4.2GHz doesn't require any voltage increase and can be achieved with default voltage.
> 
> Thank you! I'll go and try out 45x with 1.2v and increase voltage if required.


1. It explains about AA and what it does. Res scale - is a BF4 thing - google it.
2. http://www.overclock.net/t/1340606/guide-simple-v7-guide-for-windows-gpu-cpu
3. No idea, depends on chip.

No worries bro


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Really? I don't remember seeing any mention of 45x anywhere in the guide. Sorry I must have missed it.
> 
> Yes, I was told that 4.2GHz doesn't require any voltage increase and can be achieved with default voltage.
> 
> Thank you! I'll go and try out 45x with 1.2v and increase voltage if required.


You know, i had to check, its been so long .
You are right it states 42x- 45x

But most reply's from Swag and TD that i remember are like [email protected] and [email protected] .
That is what a remember most values to start with .


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> You know, i had to check, its been so long .
> You are right it states 42x- 45x
> 
> But most reply's from Swag and TD that i remember are like [email protected] and [email protected] .
> That is what a remember most values to start with .


Yeah I got the 43x @1.2v starting point from someone here as well. Maybe it was justanoldman who told me that. Speaking of, where is he? I haven't seen him post here during this winter. Last time I talked to him was summer last year.


----------



## gdubc

I've been wondering were he was for a bit now. He was always ready to help!


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> I've been wondering were he was for a bit now. He was always ready to help!


Last Online: on 8/14/13









i hope he is well.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I pm'ed him several times (few months ago), I haven't heard from him - I'm genuinely worried, I don't know where he is, if he is OK and whatnot


----------



## gdubc

I know he mentioned maybe not being around for a while (like he felt his advice hadn't been helpful at the time or something along those lines), so hopefully he is just taking a break. After all, this forum can be tough on the wallet! Definitely miss seeing him around here though.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Yeah, he was a good man and a good mentor. I really am thankful to him for all that he taught me about overclocking my CPU. I sincerely hope that he is well.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> Last Online: on 8/14/13


People's personal situation changes; new job, new GF, new wife. It's not always bad when people stop using Internet forums. There are more important things in life after all...


----------



## Ziglez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> People's personal situation changes; new job, new GF, new wife. It's not always bad when people stop using Internet forums. There are more important things in life after all...


More important than internet, HAHAHHAHAHAHA, good joke sheyster.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> People's personal situation changes; new job, new GF, new wife. It's not always bad when people stop using Internet forums. There are more important things in life after all...


it's a little more sinister.
For someone who was online almost every day (and active), not to be online for such a long time...might mean something more grave has happened. That's my thoughts behind it and hope they're false.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> People's personal situation changes; new job, new GF, new wife. It's not always bad when people stop using Internet forums. There are more important things in life after all...


thank you for pointing out the how life works - after 50 years of breathing air on this planet, i had *NO IDEA* . .









so if you don't mind - there are some people that have grown fond of the guy and are concerned that his lack of presence, w/o any previous mention to many/any, does not mean he is facing an unfortunate circumstance.

btw, me simply posting his last log on has nothing to do with speculating the circumstances.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Okay so I gave in to my impatience and proceeded with trying to overclock my CPU even further from the 43x @ 1.2v that was apparently stable through one hour of Prime95 and two hours of BF4.

At first I tried 45x at 1.25v. But I got a BSOD in less than 15 minutes.

So I bumped up the voltage to 1.27v. But Prime95 showed temps of 105c on the hottest core in less than 10 minutes (but no signs of shutting down), so I quit Prime95 and instead tried BF4. Below is what CoreTemp stats looked like after around an hour of BF4 campaign.


Resolution Scale was 150% and AA was 4x, in the hope of pushing the CPU harder. But vSync was on, limiting FPS to 60.

I hit a max temp of 81c as you can see above. Is this temp safe for gaming for many hours at a stretch?

Also, I have another question about CPU temps. If a certain amount of load is put on the CPU for a few hours at a stretch, will the max temp at the end of the second hour be higher than the max temp at the end of the first hour? Will it keep increasing with every hour that passes?

Please ask me for any necessary info that I haven't provided here.

Thank you very much!


----------



## Ziglez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Okay so I gave in to my impatience and proceeded with trying to overclock my CPU even further from the 43x @ 1.2v that was apparently stable through one hour of Prime95 and two hours of BF4.
> 
> At first I tried 45x at 1.25v. But I got a BSOD in less than 15 minutes.
> 
> So I bumped up the voltage to 1.27v. But Prime95 showed temps of 105c on the hottest core in less than 10 minutes (but no signs of shutting down), so I quit Prime95 and instead tried BF4. Below is what CoreTemp stats looked like after around an hour of BF4 campaign.
> 
> 
> Resolution Scale was 150% and AA was 4x, in the hope of pushing the CPU harder. But vSync was on, limiting FPS to 60.
> 
> I hit a max temp of 81c as you can see above. Is this temp safe for gaming for many hours at a stretch?
> 
> Also, I have another question about CPU temps. If a certain amount of load is put on the CPU for a few hours at a stretch, will the max temp at the end of the second hour be higher than the max temp at the end of the first hour? Will it keep increasing with every hour that passes?
> 
> Please ask me for any necessary info that I haven't provided here.
> 
> Thank you very much!


i've ran prime95 for 5 hours, after the first hour i never saw temps go higher, 81c 24/7 is a bit hot, but doable.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ziglez*
> 
> i've ran prime95 for 5 hours, after the first hour i never saw temps go higher, 81c 24/7 is a bit hot, but doable.


81c isn't the 24/7 temperature. It's the maximum the CPU hit during an hour long session of BF4. Currently idling (with Chrome and Media Player running) at 40c.

What is your ambient temperature? And what temps do you get in Prime95 with your H100i and at what volts and speed?

Thank you for your input!


----------



## Chunin

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Okay so I gave in to my impatience and proceeded with trying to overclock my CPU even further from the 43x @ 1.2v that was apparently stable through one hour of Prime95 and two hours of BF4.
> 
> At first I tried 45x at 1.25v. But I got a BSOD in less than 15 minutes.
> 
> So I bumped up the voltage to 1.27v. But Prime95 showed temps of 105c on the hottest core in less than 10 minutes (but no signs of shutting down), so I quit Prime95 and instead tried BF4. Below is what CoreTemp stats looked like after around an hour of BF4 campaign.
> 
> 
> Resolution Scale was 150% and AA was 4x, in the hope of pushing the CPU harder. But vSync was on, limiting FPS to 60.
> 
> I hit a max temp of 81c as you can see above. Is this temp safe for gaming for many hours at a stretch?
> 
> Also, I have another question about CPU temps. If a certain amount of load is put on the CPU for a few hours at a stretch, will the max temp at the end of the second hour be higher than the max temp at the end of the first hour? Will it keep increasing with every hour that passes?
> 
> Please ask me for any necessary info that I haven't provided here.
> 
> Thank you very much!






I think there must be something wrong with the way your cooler is seated on the CPU... 105 C with dual SPs on the 212 EVO at only 1.27V is ridiculous unless your ambient is like 30+ C.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunin*
> 
> 
> I think there must be something wrong with the way your cooler is seated on the CPU... 105 C with dual SPs on the 212 EVO at only 1.27V is ridiculous unless your ambient is like 30+ C.


I really don't know what I am doing wrong with my cooler. I reapplied the thermal paste several times and reseated the cooler several times. I tried during the summer and the winter, to make sure that ambient temp wasn't playing a role in raising the temperature. But the temps didn't get better. So now I have decided to overclock so far as to keep gaming temps under control and stop bothering about Prime95 temps.

I hope to get an H100i soon so that I can overclock the CPU even further.

Thank you!


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Okay so I gave in to my impatience and proceeded with trying to overclock my CPU even further from the 43x @ 1.2v that was apparently stable through one hour of Prime95 and two hours of BF4.
> 
> At first I tried 45x at 1.25v. But I got a BSOD in less than 15 minutes.
> 
> So I bumped up the voltage to 1.27v. But Prime95 showed temps of 105c on the hottest core in less than 10 minutes (but no signs of shutting down), so I quit Prime95 and instead tried BF4. Below is what CoreTemp stats looked like after around an hour of BF4 campaign.
> 
> 
> Resolution Scale was 150% and AA was 4x, in the hope of pushing the CPU harder. But vSync was on, limiting FPS to 60.
> 
> I hit a max temp of 81c as you can see above. Is this temp safe for gaming for many hours at a stretch?
> 
> Also, I have another question about CPU temps. If a certain amount of load is put on the CPU for a few hours at a stretch, will the max temp at the end of the second hour be higher than the max temp at the end of the first hour? Will it keep increasing with every hour that passes?
> 
> Please ask me for any necessary info that I haven't provided here.
> 
> Thank you very much!


Did you install OpenHaredwareMonitor ? if so it displays a graph of temps, voltages whatever you like .
So you be able to see how the values change over time .
Max xx is not great value to really help you much other than it hit that temp at one point .could of been a spike , could of been at start, ending etc . its not very helpful for further optimizing system IMO .
A graph output gives so much more info in realtime .

Oh, and by setting up your graphics setting so hard for GPU with Vsync on it tends to try an bottlnect GPU, hense holding back CPU , that's why CPU temps are so much lower .
Try removing the rescale and vsync either both or one at time to see how it affects CPU temps in BF4 .

Maybe try [email protected] if you want cooler temps , 80c is not that bad but I would see what it does in above configs to .


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Did you install OpenHaredwareMonitor ? if so it displays a graph of temps, voltages whatever you like .
> So you be able to see how the values change over time .
> Max xx is not great value to really help you much other than it hit that temp at one point .could of been a spike , could of been at start, ending etc . its not very helpful for further optimizing system IMO .
> A graph output gives so much more info in realtime .
> 
> Oh, and by setting up your graphics setting so hard for GPU with Vsync on it tends to try an bottlnect GPU, hense holding back CPU , that's why CPU temps are so much lower .
> Try removing the rescale and vsync either both or one at time to see how it affects CPU temps in BF4 .
> 
> Maybe try [email protected] if you want cooler temps , 80c is not that bad but I would see what it does in above configs to .


Could you please tell me under which menu the graphs are in OHM?

I know that max temp is not a good indicator, but if max temp is within the safety limit, I should have no problem. This is why I'm going by max temps.

What settings do you suggest I use to accurately obtain max CPU temps? Lowering Resolution Scale or AA will make the FPS stay at/near 60 most of the time, which is why I turned them up so high in the first place.

Is the difference in performance between 44x and 45x/46x not that significant? Because I am currently aiming for a high overclock (currently trying for 46x).

Speaking of, I needed 1.34v (jumped from 1.32v to 1.34v) to get through two 10-minute self-tests in prime95 @46x (didn't test any longer, switched to BF4). Below is what temps looked after half of a campaign mission in BF4.


Since nothing will push the CPU as hard as BF4, 89c max is supposed to be okay, right?

Also, it took me 1.27v for 45x, but 1.34v for 46x. Is the required increase in voltage normal for the increase of just one multiplier?

On another note, I really am limited by my cooler (or the fact that something is wrong with it) at this voltage and temperature.

Thank you very much!


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Could you please tell me under which menu the graphs are in OHM?
> 
> I know that max temp is not a good indicator, but if max temp is within the safety limit, I should have no problem. This is why I'm going by max temps.
> 
> What settings do you suggest I use to accurately obtain max CPU temps? Lowering Resolution Scale or AA will make the FPS stay at/near 60 most of the time, which is why I turned them up so high in the first place.
> 
> Is the difference in performance between 44x and 45x/46x not that significant? Because I am currently aiming for a high overclock (currently trying for 46x).
> 
> Speaking of, I needed 1.34v (jumped from 1.32v to 1.34v) to get through two 10-minute self-tests in prime95 @46x (didn't test any longer, switched to BF4). Below is what temps looked after half of a campaign mission in BF4.
> 
> 
> Since nothing will push the CPU as hard as BF4, 89c max is supposed to be okay, right?
> 
> Also, it took me 1.27v for 45x, but 1.34v for 46x. Is the required increase in voltage normal for the increase of just one multiplier?
> 
> On another note, I really am limited by my cooler (or the fact that something is wrong with it) at this voltage and temperature.
> 
> Thank you very much!


Ok, Open OHM , under view menu pick "show plot" , this will bring up graph and in main window you will notice checkboxes now next to data that you are able to plot .
Check off ones you want to monitor (less is better as size of graph gets smaller the more you enable .

A few hundred mhz is not going to make big deal, even in BF4 MP . with your chip I would not go above 44x with your temps , but thats me .

Try BF4 with 4x AA and no resize res or v sync on , that will show real CPU usage (main thing is remove V sync ,FPS limit ) .

Yes normal for after 44x ,each step needed in voltage is higher than low OC . .050-070v is common in 44-46x range .


----------



## Chunin

Its normal jump in voltage. I need 1.28V for 4.5 GHz and then 1.34V for 4.6 GHz but temps jump to 80 - 90C in games which im not comfortable with.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunin*
> 
> Its normal jump in voltage. I need 1.28V for 4.5 GHz and then 1.34V for 4.6 GHz but temps jump to 80 - 90C in games which im not comfortable with.


That's typical Ivy Bridge, unless you have a great/golden chip!


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> Ok, Open OHM , under view menu pick "show plot" , this will bring up graph and in main window you will notice checkboxes now next to data that you are able to plot .
> Check off ones you want to monitor (less is better as size of graph gets smaller the more you enable .
> 
> A few hundred mhz is not going to make big deal, even in BF4 MP . with your chip I would not go above 44x with your temps , but thats me .
> 
> Try BF4 with 4x AA and no resize res or v sync on , that will show real CPU usage (main thing is remove V sync ,FPS limit ) .
> 
> Yes normal for after 44x ,each step needed in voltage is higher than low OC . .050-070v is common in 44-46x range .


Found the graph tool. I'll turn it on the next time I play.

I'm thinking the same thing - back down the overclock a bit for now, and then go up again when I get an H100i.

As for a few hundred MHz not making a difference, I read that a highly overclocked CPU helps keep the sudden FPS dips at bay, and helps keep the minimum FPS high. This is why I am keen on getting a high overclock.

But if I remove vSync and disable Resolution Scale, FPS will go above 60 more often than not. That would cause tearing if I'm not wrong. Should I just bear the pain and keep playing through the tearing?

That is a lot of voltage! I really thought that I could do 5.0GHz at/under 1.4v. But I guess that is not happening.

Thanks a lot!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunin*
> 
> Its normal jump in voltage. I need 1.28V for 4.5 GHz and then 1.34V for 4.6 GHz but temps jump to 80 - 90C in games which im not comfortable with.


What cooler are you using? What is your ambient temperature? What temps do you get in Prime95?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> That's typical Ivy Bridge, unless you have a great/golden chip!


You're using an H80. What overclock are you running on your CPU? And what temps are you getting? Is it significantly better than air coolers?


----------



## Chunin

Im using a Zalman 11x Performa cooler with single 1.3k RPM fan and my ambient is around 22C. While Prime95 is running i get around 90-95C peak which is why i settled with 4.5 GHz that allows temps to sit at 65C max in games.

As for tearing in games i found that the Adaptive V-Sync greatly reduces it.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunin*
> 
> Im using a Zalman 11x Performa cooler with single 1.3k RPM fan and my ambient is around 22C. While Prime95 is running i get around 90-95C peak which is why i settled with 4.5 GHz that allows temps to sit at 65C max in games.
> 
> As for tearing in games i found that the Adaptive V-Sync greatly reduces it.


65c at 1.28v? That sounds really impressive compared to my 81c at 1.27v. I really wish that I could find out the fault of my cooler and use it to its full potential.

Okay, I'll try out adaptive vSync.

Thank you!


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Found the graph tool. I'll turn it on the next time I play.
> 
> I'm thinking the same thing - back down the overclock a bit for now, and then go up again when I get an H100i.
> 
> As for a few hundred MHz not making a difference, I read that a highly overclocked CPU helps keep the sudden FPS dips at bay, and helps keep the minimum FPS high. This is why I am keen on getting a high overclock.
> 
> But if I remove vSync and disable Resolution Scale, FPS will go above 60 more often than not. That would cause tearing if I'm not wrong. Should I just bear the pain and keep playing through the tearing?
> 
> That is a lot of voltage! I really thought that I could do 5.0GHz at/under 1.4v. But I guess that is not happening.
> 
> Thanks a lot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What cooler are you using? What is your ambient temperature? What temps do you get in Prime95?
> You're using an H80. What overclock are you running on your CPU? And what temps are you getting? Is it significantly better than air coolers?


I don't want you to run w/o Vsync for normal usage (setup game the way you like) but disable Vsync and res scale will show true max that could happen, as your now limiting it by fps limit . Its only a test for max temps in BF4 . Play it for 15-30min should show decent temp , of course if case flow is not good , longer time could raise it .

That why I say graph is best, so you see over time whats happening .


----------



## Edkiefer

For BF4 use either fps limiter (I use BF4 internal fps limiter , I set to 70fps for my 60hz monitor) , I don't notice tearing much (50+ old eyes).
If tearing is very noticeable to you try adaptive Vsync, I use that to on other games and it works well .


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> I don't want you to run w/o Vsync for normal usage (setup game the way you like) but disable Vsync and res scale will show true max that could happen, as your now limiting it by fps limit . Its only a test for max temps in BF4 . Play it for 15-30min should show decent temp , of course if case flow is not good , longer time could raise it .
> 
> That why I say graph is best, so you see over time whats happening .


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> For BF4 use either fps limiter (I use BF4 internal fps limiter , I set to 70fps for my 60hz monitor) , I don't notice tearing much (50+ old eyes).
> If tearing is very noticeable to you try adaptive Vsync, I use that to on other games and it works well .


Okay I'll try out the limiter and adaptive vSync. Thank you!


----------



## Stigma

Hello everyone! I am completely new to overclocking and yesterday I attempted my first overclock.

I am running an i7 3770k, cooled by Cooler Master V8 (air cooling) on an Asus P8P67Evo with Kingston PnP 16GB(2x8) Memory @ 1866Ghz.

My first overclock attempt was @ 4.5Ghz with Vcore @ 1.3V. I tested with Intel Burn Test (10 tests on High settings) and it was stable BUT my temps where hitting 92˚C. I was completely scared and right after then stress test I went to the BIOS and loaded defaults









My second overclock attempt was just raising the multiplier to 42 without changing any other setting. Again I tested with Intel Burn Test (10 tests on High settings and 10 tests on Extreme settings), the system was again stable. Now the computer is running prime95 (12 hours have passed already) and it is still stable but I have a small issue, on CPUZ my bus speed is dancing between 99.98 and 101.10. I am aware that bus speed should be stable but I cant understand what is causing the issue.

I am also not very happy with the 4.2Ghz , I would like to get more out of my CPU. Will I be able to get more speed with my current cooler? If yes what settings do you recommend (I am all in for trying anything that will not ruin my CPU







). Should I play with other settings appart from multiplier and Volts?

Thanks in advance for your help guys!! I hope that with your help I will be able to achieve my goal (4.5Ghz) or at least get close to it!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stigma*
> 
> Hello everyone! I am completely new to overclocking and yesterday I attempted my first overclock.
> 
> I am running an i7 3770k, cooled by Cooler Master V8 (air cooling) on an Asus P8P67Evo with Kingston PnP 16GB(2x8) Memory @ 1866Ghz.
> 
> My first overclock attempt was @ 4.5Ghz with Vcore @ 1.3V. I tested with Intel Burn Test (10 tests on High settings) and it was stable BUT my temps where hitting 92˚C. I was completely scared and right after then stress test I went to the BIOS and loaded defaults
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My second overclock attempt was just raising the multiplier to 42 without changing any other setting. Again I tested with Intel Burn Test (10 tests on High settings and 10 tests on Extreme settings), the system was again stable. Now the computer is running prime95 (12 hours have passed already) and it is still stable but I have a small issue, on CPUZ my bus speed is dancing between 99.98 and 101.10. I am aware that bus speed should be stable but I cant understand what is causing the issue.
> 
> I am also not very happy with the 4.2Ghz , I would like to get more out of my CPU. Will I be able to get more speed with my current cooler? If yes what settings do you recommend (I am all in for trying anything that will not ruin my CPU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). Should I play with other settings appart from multiplier and Volts?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help guys!! I hope that with your help I will be able to achieve my goal (4.5Ghz) or at least get close to it!


Hi there!

Your 4.2ghz OC and 4.5ghz OC, in theory should give you the same temps as they're both at 1.3v.
For lower temps: You have to get a better cooler or reduce the amount of volts (why did you start at 1.3v?)

Do remember though, that not many (if any) applications will really push your temps to the P95 levels/IBT levels.


----------



## Roy360

Going to be upgrading my HTPC soon. can't decide between the


ASUS Maximus V Extreme - 350$
ASUS Deluxe Z87 - 285$
ASUS Z87-A -157
If I get a Z77 I will be using a de-lidded 3570k otherwise I'll get a normal 4570k.

Plan on populating all the 16x PCIe slots with R9 290s. CPUs will be under water. I'm leading towards the Deluxe, but not sure how much 8x/8x/4x will hurt me

sorry for going off topic


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roy360*
> 
> Going to be upgrading my HTPC soon. can't decide between the
> 
> 
> ASUS Maximus V Extreme - 350$
> ASUS Deluxe Z87 - 285$
> ASUS Z87-A -157
> If I get a Z77 I will be using a de-lidded 3570k otherwise I'll get a normal 4570k.
> 
> Plan on populating all the 16x PCIe slots with R9 290s. CPUs will be under water. I'm leading towards the Deluxe, but not sure how much 8x/8x/4x will hurt me
> 
> sorry for going off topic


Nothing Asus related - that's my input


----------



## ahnafakeef

Hi Chris! I have a few questions for you.

1. If a game is not using 100% of a stock 3770K at any point in the game, does it mean that an overclocked 3770K will not benefit that game at all?

2. How much does CPU speed matter to minimum FPS in games? This is what I was provided with by another member here on OCN. See post #143 and onward if you want to take a look.

3. Do you know how much humidity, temperature and the overall weather/climate of a country affects coolers like H100i? I was told that an H100i is not suitable for the climate of my country so I am now hesitating to get one.

Thank you very much!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Hi Chris! I have a few questions for you.
> 
> 1. If a game is not using 100% of a stock 3770K at any point in the game, does it mean that an overclocked 3770K will not benefit that game at all?
> 
> 2. How much does CPU speed matter to minimum FPS in games? This is what I was provided with by another member here on OCN. See post #143 and onward if you want to take a look.
> 
> 3. Do you know how much humidity, temperature and the overall weather/climate of a country affects coolers like H100i? I was told that an H100i is not suitable for the climate of my country so I am now hesitating to get one.
> 
> Thank you very much!


Yo dude!

1. Are you talking about if a game uses the full 3.8ghz of a core?
If so - no that theory doesn't apply. A OC'ed chip would perform better, no matter if the game is fully utilising it or not. Simply because the clock speed is faster - thus is (literally) processes the game better/faster.

2. It matters greatly, but also depends on the game. The benches you see there (ie the 5ghz one vs stock) should give you a clear indication of what I meant in point 1.
The game also does affect it - some games require more GPU power than others, and others prefer more CPU.
For example: BF4 and even Borderlands 2 - are more CPU intensive than most games out there.

3. Humidity: Doubt it would effect it at all.
Climate + temp - greatly. This is because of the AMBIENT temperatures in your room. If it is cooler in your room, then your PC will run cooler, it's as simple as that.
Put your PC in the sahara and it won't perform the same as if it was in the north pole.

I don't know why someone has told you the H100i isn't "suitable" for your country. Seems utterly stupid as to who told you that.
It might not PERFORM as good as if it was in England for example, but that's literally nothing you can do about that, as that's to do with the weather climate outside.
I get worse temperatures than most people I see on the internet, as for some reason people have cold rooms and/or live in colder places than England.


----------



## Stigma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Hi there!
> 
> Your 4.2ghz OC and 4.5ghz OC, in theory should give you the same temps as they're both at 1.3v.
> For lower temps: You have to get a better cooler or reduce the amount of volts (why did you start at 1.3v?)
> 
> Do remember though, that not many (if any) applications will really push your temps to the P95 levels/IBT levels.


Hello and thank you for your answer. On the 4.2Ghz OC I did not mess with the voltages at all. As I mentioned in the post I was scared by the temps and went in the bios and restored defaults before I OCed to 4.2Ghz. For the 4.2 Ghz OC the only thing I messed with was the multiplier nothing else.

Edit: Also as I mentioned in my previous post with the 4.2 OC (that is 24 hours stable in P95 now) I am getting bus speed spiking among the following values in CPUZ: 99.98-101.10, is this something to worry about or not?

P.S: What voltage should I start off? Do I have to mess with any other settings apart from multiplier and Vcore?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stigma*
> 
> Hello and thank you for your answer. On the 4.2Ghz OC I did not mess with the voltages at all. As I mentioned in the post I was scared by the temps and went in the bios and restored defaults before I OCed to 4.2Ghz. For the 4.2 Ghz OC the only thing I messed with was the multiplier nothing else.
> 
> Edit: Also as I mentioned in my previous post with the 4.2 OC (that is 24 hours stable in P95 now) I am getting bus speed spiking among the following values in CPUZ: 99.98-101.10, is this something to worry about or not?
> 
> P.S: What voltage should I start off? Do I have to mess with any other settings apart from multiplier and Vcore?


ah that's kind of pointless then. Follow the guide








1.25v on 4.5ghz.


----------



## Stigma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> ah that's kind of pointless then. Follow the guide
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.25v on 4.5ghz.


What about the bus speed spikes on CPUZ? :S Is the bus speed moving from 99.98 to 101.10 instead of being steady at 100.00 something to worry about?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stigma*
> 
> What about the bus speed spikes on CPUZ? :S Is the bus speed moving from 99.98 to 101.10 instead of being steady at 100.00 something to worry about?


nothing to worry about set it to auto and/or 100.


----------



## Stigma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> nothing to worry about set it to auto and/or 100.


I am sorry for all my questions but since I am a total newbie in overclocking I tend to missunderstand things









When you say set it to auto you mean I should set my BCLK frequency to auto in BIOS?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stigma*
> 
> I am sorry for all my questions but since I am a total newbie in overclocking I tend to missunderstand things
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you say set it to auto you mean I should set my BCLK frequency to auto in BIOS?


indeed OR 100.
100 = auto really.

See the OP...everything is explained and laid out.


----------



## TheChankWhoGank

Hello, Is prime 95 Good enough to check my stability ? and if it passes does that mean it will be stable with gaming?


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat

Yes, let it run 12h for stability and 24h+ for rockstable !


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheChankWhoGank*
> 
> Hello, Is prime 95 Good enough to check my stability ? and if it passes does that mean it will be stable with gaming?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MehlstaubtheCat*
> 
> Yes, let it run 12h for stability and 24h+ for rockstable !


"24hr for stability.

Folding for 24hrs for rock stability.


----------



## TheChankWhoGank

One question, Why does LinusTechtips only change like 4 things in his bios and this one reqiures more work? is this because he used a MSI mobo ? So far using this guide I am at 4.6 GHZ with 1.18V Ran Prime 95 for 18 hours Temps using a H220 Siwiftech AIO gives me 31 Idle and 75 Load With push Noctua Nf F12 config, FIRST TIME OC and im pretty satisfied


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat

Great overclock, and yeah you don´t need really more then 4 things to change.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheChankWhoGank*
> 
> One question, Why does LinusTechtips only change like 4 things in his bios and this one reqiures more work? is this because he used a MSI mobo ? So far using this guide I am at 4.6 GHZ with 1.18V Ran Prime 95 for 18 hours Temps using a H220 Siwiftech AIO gives me 31 Idle and 75 Load With push Noctua Nf F12 config, FIRST TIME OC and im pretty satisfied


Linus changes 4 things, as that's the most simplest way to OC, and to BENCH - but most probably not for 24hr stability


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Yo dude!
> 
> 1. Are you talking about if a game uses the full 3.8ghz of a core?
> If so - no that theory doesn't apply. A OC'ed chip would perform better, no matter if the game is fully utilising it or not. Simply because the clock speed is faster - thus is (literally) processes the game better/faster.
> 
> 2. It matters greatly, but also depends on the game. The benches you see there (ie the 5ghz one vs stock) should give you a clear indication of what I meant in point 1.
> The game also does affect it - some games require more GPU power than others, and others prefer more CPU.
> For example: BF4 and even Borderlands 2 - are more CPU intensive than most games out there.
> 
> 3. Humidity: Doubt it would effect it at all.
> Climate + temp - greatly. This is because of the AMBIENT temperatures in your room. If it is cooler in your room, then your PC will run cooler, it's as simple as that.
> Put your PC in the sahara and it won't perform the same as if it was in the north pole.
> 
> I don't know why someone has told you the H100i isn't "suitable" for your country. Seems utterly stupid as to who told you that.
> It might not PERFORM as good as if it was in England for example, but that's literally nothing you can do about that, as that's to do with the weather climate outside.
> I get worse temperatures than most people I see on the internet, as for some reason people have cold rooms and/or live in colder places than England.


1. I see, so any amount of extra overclocking on the CPU will help all games.

I was actually comparing the situation to an overclocked GPU. If a game is never using 100% of a stock GPU, it will not see any FPS increase when the GPU is overclocked. (This is of course considering that there is a limit set on FPS e.g. 60,120 etc.).

So I think for games that run only on one core, it would be a game using the 3.9GHz that a 3770K runs at at stock, and for games that utilize more cores it would be 3.9GHz on all cores.

2. Don't most games nowadays utilize GPU power way more than CPU power? That is the situation I'm more concerned about. Will minimum FPS increase with CPU overclocking in games that use the GPU 100% at all times but never use the CPU 100%?

3. So it all depends on ambient temperature? Okay, I'll ask him what specific problems about the H100i he was talking about.

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> 1. I see, so any amount of extra overclocking on the CPU will help all games.
> 
> I was actually comparing the situation to an overclocked GPU. If a game is never using 100% of a stock GPU, it will not see any FPS increase when the GPU is overclocked. (This is of course considering that there is a limit set on FPS e.g. 60,120 etc.).
> 
> So I think for games that run only on one core, it would be a game using the 3.9GHz that a 3770K runs at at stock, and for games that utilize more cores it would be 3.9GHz on all cores.
> 
> 2. Don't most games nowadays utilize GPU power way more than CPU power? That is the situation I'm more concerned about. Will minimum FPS increase with CPU overclocking in games that use the GPU 100% at all times but never use the CPU 100%?
> 
> 3. So it all depends on ambient temperature? Okay, I'll ask him what specific problems about the H100i he was talking about.
> 
> Thanks a lot!


all games pretty much use gpu, there may be a very few (old) games that don't. As far as I can remember, all games I've played in my lifetime have used gpu primarily. Cpu on the other hand, has been used, but not really there to aid the fps or anything. Nowadays, cpu is becoming increasingly used and therefore very important for your fps count and overall performance (less stuttering for example)


----------



## Edkiefer

It depends on the game , most modern games because of graphic quality that is to be expected are more GPU limited . The type of game has a lot to do to ,if its FPS , CPU is used less times cause your viewing/shooting distances tend to be smaller , exceptions like .BFx has larger maps with many objects that need detecting and damage values needed .

Simulation games like helo, flightsims can use a lot more CPU usage as they generally have more code for kinetics of weapons and model vehicles more realistic than general FPS . The distances will be more so most times more objects in view to be damaged and have there state stored . How good or how dynamic is the AI in game has a lot to do too, if game is mainly online, then AI will most times be weak in SP modes . More advanced AI will use CPU % and how many AI are there . Some games combine simulation with strategy to be able to use more CPU cycles .

OC CPU will tend to help min fps , were the CPU would spike to full , faster cores help a lot compared to many smaller ones .


----------



## Stigma

Hello again!

I have achieve my goal for 4.5Ghz @ 1.235V (stability only tested with Intel Burn Test so far) but I have a few questions. Bellow I will be posting some images followed by my questions:



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








In the images above you can see my CPUZ bus speed going from 99.98 to 100.01 (during the IBT it even went up to 101.48). Is this normal? If no what should I do to stabilize it?



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







In the image above you can see that after I finished stressing with IBT I received 16 Kernel-WHEA errors, I have read in the forum somewhere that if you get WHEA error it indicates instability and I should pump up the voltage, is this true? I have tested with up to 1.260V and I still received WHEA errors should I go even higher to stop receiving them?



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








In the images above you can see the IBT stress test running and its validation, you can also see that even though I have set my VCore manually to 1.235 CPUZ and HWMonitor indicate VCore values from 1.208V to 1.240V, why this happened? Is this normal? Does this indicate instability? If yes what should I do to fix it?

I am very sorry for all this questions but as I mentioned before I am pretty new to over-clocking and I wanna learn more about it, also I have to mention that I have read many guides so far but I can't still grasp the meaning behind every bios option.

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat

Wow, your temps are high, i recommend don't go over 80°C, not for 24/7 use.
Go to 4,4GHz and lower your Vcore, use Offest and LLC (Load Line Calibration) on high that's the best compromise.
The voltage is going down on load tast normal ! With activate LLC this will get better.
And also the bus frequeny is normal at 99.98 to 100.01 don´t worry about it !
I have find out that WHEA errors comeing from internal cache errors in the prozessor on to high temps over 80°C.
And for real stability you have to test more the 12h+ with LinX to be sure thats really stabil.


----------



## Stigma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MehlstaubtheCat*
> 
> Wow, your temps are high, i recommend don't go over 80°C, not for 24/7 use.
> Go to 4,4GHz and lower your Vcore, use Offest and LLC (Load Line Calibration) on high that's the best compromise.
> The voltage is going down on load tast normal ! With activate LLC this will get better.
> And also the bus frequeny is normal at 99.98 to 100.01 don´t worry about it !
> I have find out that WHEA errors comeing from internal cache errors in the prozessor on to high temps over 80°C.
> And for real stability you have to test more the 12h+ with LinX to be sure thats really stabil.


How can I edit offset? I know offset is supposed to be the difference between VCore on load and VID but when I set my VCore to manual I am unable to manage the offset value, it is either offset mode and I can have access to offset or manual mode and I can have access to VCore. By the way the KKC is on Ultra high, should I lower it to high?


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat

Lower LLC to high, then activate Offset +, look how high is your VID and then to this voltage you can give the extra voltage 0,050V or higher.
If you VID is for example 1,2V + 0,070 + LLC on high, is round about 1,3V Vcore, hope you understand,
check it out and test, you can´t make it wrong slowly with the voltage


----------



## Stigma

ok so instead of manual voltage i have set it to offset + and I gave manually 0.050V, the system is the same, what is the difference with what i did to what i had before?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stigma*
> 
> Hello again!
> 
> I have achieve my goal for 4.5Ghz @ 1.235V (stability only tested with Intel Burn Test so far) but I have a few questions. Bellow I will be posting some images followed by my questions:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the images above you can see my CPUZ bus speed going from 99.98 to 100.01 (during the IBT it even went up to 101.48). Is this normal? If no what should I do to stabilize it?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the image above you can see that after I finished stressing with IBT I received 16 Kernel-WHEA errors, I have read in the forum somewhere that if you get WHEA error it indicates instability and I should pump up the voltage, is this true? I have tested with up to 1.260V and I still received WHEA errors should I go even higher to stop receiving them?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the images above you can see the IBT stress test running and its validation, you can also see that even though I have set my VCore manually to 1.235 CPUZ and HWMonitor indicate VCore values from 1.208V to 1.240V, why this happened? Is this normal? Does this indicate instability? If yes what should I do to fix it?
> 
> I am very sorry for all this questions but as I mentioned before I am pretty new to over-clocking and I wanna learn more about it, also I have to mention that I have read many guides so far but I can't still grasp the meaning behind every bios option.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help!


Ok I'll go through it:
1. IBT isn't a sufficient test. Run Prime, as again, stressed in the OP. Read the OP, follow it.
2. Bus as AGAIN stated (are you reading my comments at all?) is fine. Set it to 100 in the BIOS if you want to stop "worrying" about it.
3. WHEA errors aren't good - up your voltage.
4. Stay on manual and NOT offset - you're not currently stable.
5. CPUZ fluctuations, are AGAIN covered in the OP AND my videos IN THE OP. That's to do with LLC - which is normal.

There's a difference by being NEW to overclocking and simply ignoring previous advice and/or information posted in the OP of this very thread - incl videos and explanations.
I suggest you take a lot of time reading and watching my videos and then coming back with questions.

It annoys me when people are lazy AND even confess in being "noobs"
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MehlstaubtheCat*
> 
> Wow, your temps are high, i recommend don't go over 80°C, not for 24/7 use.
> Go to 4,4GHz and lower your Vcore, use Offest and LLC (Load Line Calibration) on high that's the best compromise.
> The voltage is going down on load tast normal ! With activate LLC this will get better.
> And also the bus frequeny is normal at 99.98 to 100.01 don´t worry about it !
> I have find out that WHEA errors comeing from internal cache errors in the prozessor on to high temps over 80°C.
> And for real stability you have to test more the 12h+ with LinX to be sure thats really stabil.


*I wouldn't spread misinformed posts.*
80c is NOT HIGH for a IBT runs. ESPECIALLY at 1.235v
80c won't ever be on 24/7 use.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MehlstaubtheCat*
> 
> Lower LLC to high, then activate Offset +, look how high is your VID and then to this voltage you can give the extra voltage 0,050V or higher.
> If you VID is for example 1,2V + 0,070 + LLC on high, is round about 1,3V Vcore, hope you understand,
> check it out and test, you can´t make it wrong slowly with the voltage


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stigma*
> 
> ok so instead of manual voltage i have set it to offset + and I gave manually 0.050V, the system is the same, what is the difference with what i did to what i had before?


Do not follow this advice. Follow the advice SHOWN in the OP


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stigma*
> 
> ok so instead of manual voltage i have set it to offset + and I gave manually 0.050V, the system is the same, what is the difference with what i did to what i had before?


IF you have enabled speed step (or have not disabled it) AND have the min power setting for the processor in windows as 0% it will allow the chip to lower voltage during idle and give it a break from excessive heat.

the +/- offset will adjust accordingly and that is a good thing.


----------



## Stigma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Ok I'll go through it:
> 1. IBT isn't a sufficient test. Run Prime, as again, stressed in the OP. Read the OP, follow it.
> 2. Bus as AGAIN stated (are you reading my comments at all?) is fine. Set it to 100 in the BIOS if you want to stop "worrying" about it.
> 3. WHEA errors aren't good - up your voltage.
> 4. Stay on manual and NOT offset - you're not currently stable.
> 5. CPUZ fluctuations, are AGAIN covered in the OP AND my videos IN THE OP. That's to do with LLC - which is normal.
> 
> There's a difference by being NEW to overclocking and simply ignoring previous advice and/or information posted in the OP of this very thread - incl videos and explanations.
> I suggest you take a lot of time reading and watching my videos and then coming back with questions.
> 
> It annoys me when people are lazy AND even confess in being "noobs"
> *I wouldn't spread misinformed posts.*
> 80c is NOT HIGH for a IBT runs. ESPECIALLY at 1.235v
> 80c won't ever be on 24/7 use.
> 
> Do not follow this advice. Follow the advice SHOWN in the OP


I do read and respect your comments, I have already set the bus speed in bios on 100 but it still goes up and down on its own









I do not know what the "OP" is I am sorry :S Does it stand for "original post"? I am really sorry for being so dump lol









I am using IBT only to test if the system is initially stable with the volts I have given since a 10 minutes Prime test as suggested was not giving me errors with 4.5GHz @ 1.21V when IBT gave me an error, off course I am testing with Prime after!









I will start reading the post again as I suspect the OP is original post, I can't go up in my voltages since if I do so I will get 90+ temps. By the way the PC is running Prime for like 13 hours so far and the system is stable, but I believe you about the WHEA so I will stop it and try with 4.4Ghz and see if I still get them.

P.S I am using the final version of Prime since I have read in here that it uses AVX and it stresses the CPU more, I should keep going with it right?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stigma*
> 
> I do read and respect your comments, I have already set the bus speed in bios on 100 but it still goes up and down on its own
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do not know what the "OP" is I am sorry :S Does it stand for "original post"? I am really sorry for being so dump lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am using IBT only to test if the system is initially stable with the volts I have given since a 10 minutes Prime test as suggested was not giving me errors with 4.5GHz @ 1.21V when IBT gave me an error, off course I am testing with Prime after!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will start reading the post again as I suspect the OP is original post, I can't go up in my voltages since if I do so I will get 90+ temps. By the way the PC is running Prime for like 13 hours so far and the system is stable, but I believe you about the WHEA so I will stop it and try with 4.4Ghz and see if I still get them.
> 
> P.S I am using the final version of Prime since I have read in here that it uses AVX and it stresses the CPU more, I should keep going with it right?


OP = original post.

And yeah that's fine.
Final version of prime makes your PC hotter


----------



## jdstock76

Hey Dubbed .... Long time no see. Any advice on the H100i? Thinking about pushing my CPU further than 4.6.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> Hey Dubbed .... Long time no see. Any advice on the H100i? Thinking about pushing my CPU further than 4.6.


hmm unless it's silicone lottery - there's not much I can say lol


----------



## Swag

Whoa, thanks for maintaining this thread TD, so I'll do a lot of +rep of your posts.









Also, what that guy said about the LLC and offset, that's wrong. Explained by TD, it shouldn't be followed.


----------



## killer121

Hello all , I am able to get a descent overclock with my [email protected] 4.5ghz with 1.28v ,
but the problem is that when i enable C3 state and C6 state in my bios, the overclock goes unstable.
I was wonder for a 24/7 system, would more voltage, at around 1.3v with C3 and C6 more power saving or that with a 1.28v with out C3 and C6.

Thank you all


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Whoa, thanks for maintaining this thread TD, so I'll do a lot of +rep of your posts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, what that guy said about the LLC and offset, that's wrong. Explained by TD, it shouldn't be followed.


No worries brother - doing my bit to inform people.
Thanks for the reps brother!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killer121*
> 
> Hello all , I am able to get a descent overclock with my [email protected] 4.5ghz with 1.28v ,
> but the problem is that when i enable C3 state and C6 state in my bios, the overclock goes unstable.
> I was wonder for a 24/7 system, would more voltage, at around 1.3v with C3 and C6 more power saving or that with a 1.28v with out C3 and C6.
> 
> Thank you all


In the OP:
"CPU C3 Report ► Disabled
CPU C6 Report ► Disabled"

Why are you enabling C3 or C6?
Those are used for (deep) sleep and thus when enabled can cause problems with the OC as the chip is hungry for power and you're starving it of power by enabling those options.


----------



## killer121

Wouldn't enable C3 / C6 state , allow the PC to have a lower draw when idle?
I thought it would only need the full vcore during load, and transiting from idling to a small load would be sufficient.

Just hoping to lower the power bill by the penny if possible with a 24/7 OC.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killer121*
> 
> Wouldn't enable C3 / C6 state , allow the PC to have a lower draw when idle?
> I thought it would only need the full vcore during load, and transiting from idling to a small load would be sufficient.
> 
> Just hoping to lower the power bill by the penny if possible with a 24/7 OC.


a lower draw on idle - means that a lower voltage which in turn means the OC'ed CPU needs more draw.

A OC'ed CPU isn't going to cost you much on your electricity bills.
A PC running 24/7 will do, but that's at stock or OC'ed, doesn't really matter.

OC'ed GPUs is another story.


----------



## killer121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> a lower draw on idle - means that a lower voltage which in turn means the OC'ed CPU needs more draw.
> 
> A OC'ed CPU isn't going to cost you much on your electricity bills.
> A PC running 24/7 will do, but that's at stock or OC'ed, doesn't really matter.
> 
> OC'ed GPUs is another story.


Oh , so i doesnt really do much but end up with a worst overclock.
thank you


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> all games pretty much use gpu, there may be a very few (old) games that don't. As far as I can remember, all games I've played in my lifetime have used gpu primarily. Cpu on the other hand, has been used, but not really there to aid the fps or anything. Nowadays, cpu is becoming increasingly used and therefore very important for your fps count and overall performance (less stuttering for example)


Sorry for the delay in replying Chris. I was going to check with my friend about the problems with the H100i, but I found out that the audio equipment that I am going to buy is going to eat up my budget so I won't be able to get an H100i now. Will settle for 4.4GHz at 1.22v for now.

Thank you very much for all the help Chris!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> It depends on the game , most modern games because of graphic quality that is to be expected are more GPU limited . The type of game has a lot to do to ,if its FPS , CPU is used less times cause your viewing/shooting distances tend to be smaller , exceptions like .BFx has larger maps with many objects that need detecting and damage values needed .
> 
> Simulation games like helo, flightsims can use a lot more CPU usage as they generally have more code for kinetics of weapons and model vehicles more realistic than general FPS . The distances will be more so most times more objects in view to be damaged and have there state stored . How good or how dynamic is the AI in game has a lot to do too, if game is mainly online, then AI will most times be weak in SP modes . More advanced AI will use CPU % and how many AI are there . Some games combine simulation with strategy to be able to use more CPU cycles .
> 
> OC CPU will tend to help min fps , were the CPU would spike to full , faster cores help a lot compared to many smaller ones .


As much as that makes me want to overclock my CPU to 5.0GHz, I cannot simply because I am doing something wrong with my cooler (it is supposed to perform much better) and won't be upgrading to an H100i right now. I just hope that 4.4GHz is enough for the upcoming games.

Will get back to you people once I end up getting the new cooler though.

For people like Stigma, please use

Overclocking 3770K on Maximus V Formula.doc 59k .doc file
 and set your BIOS settings accordingly. It has a lot of info from the OP compiled into one file. It also has some tips by justanoldman (another OCing Guru) himself that were very useful for me since I am a beginner as well. I have a copy of it on my phone and I look it up on my phone when I am on the BIOS screen and cannot access it on the computer.

The images and some particular tips might be applicable for just the Maximus V, but the BIOS settings were all just copied from the OP so those values should be directly replaceable.


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> As much as that makes me want to overclock my CPU to 5.0GHz, I cannot simply because I am doing something wrong with my cooler (it is supposed to perform much better) and won't be upgrading to an H100i right now. I just hope that 4.4GHz is enough for the upcoming games.
> 
> Will get back to you people once I end up getting the new cooler though.
> 
> For people like Stigma, please use
> 
> Overclocking 3770K on Maximus V Formula.doc 59k .doc file
> and set your BIOS settings accordingly. It has a lot of info from the OP compiled into one file. It also has some tips by justanoldman (another OCing Guru) himself that were very useful for me since I am a beginner as well. I have a copy of it on my phone and I look it up on my phone when I am on the BIOS screen and cannot access it on the computer.
> 
> The images and some particular tips might be applicable for just the Maximus V, but the BIOS settings were all just copied from the OP so those values should be directly replaceable.


No , its not going to make any difference in game between 44x and 45x . If you check some BM with BF4 at stock vers 4.5 it is not huge boost but it is there .thats from 3.6 to 4.5 (900mhz OC ) so your just be a bit below but hardly noticeable IMO .

On your issue with heat, since you reseated HS many times I think its just your chip, it probably has slightly more gap between dies and IHS ,causing a higher load temp .


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Sorry for the delay in replying Chris. I was going to check with my friend about the problems with the H100i, but I found out that the audio equipment that I am going to buy is going to eat up my budget so I won't be able to get an H100i now. Will settle for 4.4GHz at 1.22v for now.
> 
> Thank you very much for all the help Chris!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As much as that makes me want to overclock my CPU to 5.0GHz, I cannot simply because I am doing something wrong with my cooler (it is supposed to perform much better) and won't be upgrading to an H100i right now. I just hope that 4.4GHz is enough for the upcoming games.
> 
> Will get back to you people once I end up getting the new cooler though.
> 
> For people like Stigma, please use
> 
> Overclocking 3770K on Maximus V Formula.doc 59k .doc file
> and set your BIOS settings accordingly. It has a lot of info from the OP compiled into one file. It also has some tips by justanoldman (another OCing Guru) himself that were very useful for me since I am a beginner as well. I have a copy of it on my phone and I look it up on my phone when I am on the BIOS screen and cannot access it on the computer.
> 
> The images and some particular tips might be applicable for just the Maximus V, but the BIOS settings were all just copied from the OP so those values should be directly replaceable.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> No , its not going to make any difference in game between 44x and 45x . If you check some BM with BF4 at stock vers 4.5 it is not huge boost but it is there .thats from 3.6 to 4.5 (900mhz OC ) so your just be a bit below but hardly noticeable IMO .
> 
> On your issue with heat, since you reseated HS many times I think its just your chip, it probably has slightly more gap between dies and IHS ,causing a higher load temp .


agreed there's not much difference at all in it.
H100 was really for temps more than anything though - not as much to do with the desired OC.

When he gets money, I suggest he gets a new cooler.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> No , its not going to make any difference in game between 44x and 45x . If you check some BM with BF4 at stock vers 4.5 it is not huge boost but it is there .thats from 3.6 to 4.5 (900mhz OC ) so your just be a bit below but hardly noticeable IMO .
> 
> On your issue with heat, since you reseated HS many times I think its just your chip, it probably has slightly more gap between dies and IHS ,causing a higher load temp .


Well, my initial expectation from the cooler was 4.6GHz at decent temps. Seeing that the chip itself might be faulty, 4.4 doesn't seem to bad. At least I'm getting 500MHz more than what it would run at stock settings.

I still plan on getting the H100i in the near future and see if I can hit higher clocks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> agreed there's not much difference at all in it.
> H100 was really for temps more than anything though - not as much to do with the desired OC.
> 
> When he gets money, I suggest he gets a new cooler.


Yes, the new cooler would definitely be to tame the high temps. If that were a non-issue, I could have kept the 4.6GHz @1.34v overclock. But it was hitting 89c (max temp in CoreTemp) in BF4, so I decided to back down. Besides, 1.22v will hopefully keep the chip alive for a few more days than 1.34v would.

Although, I did see similar max temps in AC4 and BF4 at 1.2v 4.3GHz (62c and 66c max in CoreTemp). Wonder why that happened since BF4 is supposed to push the CPU like no other game.

Anyway, from how my chip overclocked, 1.45v (recommended by TD for 24/7 use) wouldn't have given me any more than 4.7GHz, which is a bit disappointing to be honest. Had the chip overclocked better, I could have probably made it last a year or two more than what it will last now.

Thank you both very much. I learnt a lot from you guys, and that is not a debt that I can repay with just reps.


----------



## bambino167

@Totally Dubbed ive been using your video overclocking guided with no problems at 4.5 smooth but i just upgraded my mb and cpu to 1150, so i was wondering if i can follow your overclocking guild with my Haswell i5 4670k to get that 4.5 again with no problems ?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Well, my initial expectation from the cooler was 4.6GHz at decent temps. Seeing that the chip itself might be faulty, 4.4 doesn't seem to bad. At least I'm getting 500MHz more than what it would run at stock settings.
> 
> I still plan on getting the H100i in the near future and see if I can hit higher clocks.
> Yes, the new cooler would definitely be to tame the high temps. If that were a non-issue, I could have kept the 4.6GHz @1.34v overclock. But it was hitting 89c (max temp in CoreTemp) in BF4, so I decided to back down. Besides, 1.22v will hopefully keep the chip alive for a few more days than 1.34v would.
> 
> Although, I did see similar max temps in AC4 and BF4 at 1.2v 4.3GHz (62c and 66c max in CoreTemp). Wonder why that happened since BF4 is supposed to push the CPU like no other game.
> 
> Anyway, from how my chip overclocked, 1.45v (recommended by TD for 24/7 use) wouldn't have given me any more than 4.7GHz, which is a bit disappointing to be honest. Had the chip overclocked better, I could have probably made it last a year or two more than what it will last now.
> 
> Thank you both very much. I learnt a lot from you guys, and that is not a debt that I can repay with just reps.


No worries brother.
And yeah my chip is worse than yours - 4.8ghz @ 1.45v BSODs - so don't worry!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bambino167*
> 
> @Totally Dubbed ive been using your video overclocking guided with no problems at 4.5 smooth but i just upgraded my mb and cpu to 1150, so i was wondering if i can follow your overclocking guild with my Haswell i5 4670k to get that 4.5 again with no problems ?


Indeed you can - but the VOLTAGES are different. No idea what they are for Haswell, just make sure you don't exceed the max voltage.
Other than that, everything is identical.

Glad to know my vids helped


----------



## bambino167

i followed your video to the T, i even pass it on to a few of my friends and we all pass prime 95 with np, so if i use your same start off voltage i should be fine than?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bambino167*
> 
> i followed your video to the T, i even pass it on to a few of my friends and we all pass prime 95 with np, so if i use your same start off voltage i should be fine than?


Best check and look around at the max haswell voltage


----------



## Edkiefer

For Haswell I would look for guide with your MB , there been some changes in haswell with more feature options in bios , off top of my head there a ring bus voltage and cache multiplier .
So IMO best to find one for your MB .


----------



## Ukkooh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ukkooh*
> 
> Is there any way to lower idle voltage without using turbo offset? My mobo has only one offset option which affects idle voltages too and for 5.0 I need around +0.20V offset which makes it idle at about ~1.15V with all power saving settings enabled. I'd be satisfied if I got it to idle at around 1V.


Posting my problem here too incase someone knows how to solve this.


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ukkooh*
> 
> Posting my problem here too incase someone knows how to solve this.


your going to have hard time doing that as there no option in bios for it with Asus Z77 MB .
Some MB have option to add voltage to turbo core mode only ,that would help here . you could have a lower offset then add the added voltage needed to turbo to get 5.0ghz stable .

Only work around I can think of but not worth it IMO .
Set in bios offset you want for idle voltage , you have to lower multiplier to find highest stable one .
Install Intel XTU and set up turbo added voltage to what you need to get 5.0 with 50x multiplier .

It would be nice if Asus added that option to bios .


----------



## Ukkooh

Thanks edkiefer! I guess I'll just stick with 4.8 for daily oc. I messaged Asus about the possibility of adding the bios option and the reply I got was "we don't support overclocking". This definitely will be the last Asus product I'll ever own and I'll stop recommending them to my friends too.


----------



## Sunii

Hello, I was hoping if anyone could help me out with an offset/VID problem. I watched through the videos and double checked about the VID and vcore math though I'm unsure why I am BSODing. My motherboard is an Asus P8Z77-LK. I'm currently overclocking my 3570K at 4.3GHz at 1.255v which has been running stable 24+ hours so far (This is my second stress test on the same voltage to make sure there isn't any issues with stability). I did the math in which my BIOS voltage was set to 1.255v and my VID is frequently around 1.2810/1.2860v which comes out to a -0.030 or -0.035. I've tried other offsets lower or higher between -0.020 to -0.040 and no luck. Whenever it BSOD, BlueScreenViewer would not catch that specific BSOD, but it would for others when I was trying out different overclocks.

EDIT: Currently I'm having BSOD of

021914-4212-01.dmp 2/19/2014 6:58:56 PM ATTEMPTED_EXECUTE_OF_NOEXECUTE_MEMORY 0x000000fc fffff880`02f65180 80000005`b92a7963 fffff880`02f8d2e0 00000000`00000000 x64 C:\Windows\Minidump\021914-4212-01.dmp 4 15 7601 289,615 2/19/2014 6:59:14 PM

I'm currently looking into solving the problem for the BSOD.

Also, I've read that someone on this thread has a very similar problem as me in which TD replied about two weeks ago saying "People have reported problems with offset - usually has come because they didn't really find the pure stable clock for the chip on manual". as well as trying to increase the increments of the offset voltage. I'm assuming by what TD replied to this person, I should try uping the manual voltage to 1.26v then stress test?

Thank you :]


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunii*
> 
> Hello, I was hoping if anyone could help me out with an offset/VID problem. I watched through the videos and double checked about the VID and vcore math though I'm unsure why I am BSODing. My motherboard is an Asus P8Z77-LK. I'm currently overclocking my 3570K at 4.3GHz at 1.255v which has been running stable 24+ hours so far (This is my second stress test on the same voltage to make sure there isn't any issues with stability). I did the math in which my BIOS voltage was set to 1.255v and my VID is frequently around 1.2810/1.2860v which comes out to a -0.030 or -0.035. I've tried other offsets lower or higher between -0.020 to -0.040 and no luck. Whenever it BSOD, BlueScreenViewer would not catch that specific BSOD, but it would for others when I was trying out different overclocks.
> 
> EDIT: Currently I'm having BSOD of
> 
> 021914-4212-01.dmp 2/19/2014 6:58:56 PM ATTEMPTED_EXECUTE_OF_NOEXECUTE_MEMORY 0x000000fc fffff880`02f65180 80000005`b92a7963 fffff880`02f8d2e0 00000000`00000000 x64 C:\Windows\Minidump\021914-4212-01.dmp 4 15 7601 289,615 2/19/2014 6:59:14 PM
> 
> I'm currently looking into solving the problem for the BSOD.
> 
> Also, I've read that someone on this thread has a very similar problem as me in which TD replied about two weeks ago saying "People have reported problems with offset - usually has come because they didn't really find the pure stable clock for the chip on manual". as well as trying to increase the increments of the offset voltage. I'm assuming by what TD replied to this person, I should try uping the manual voltage to 1.26v then stress test?
> 
> Thank you :]


If you passed 24hr at 1.255 with manual then its pretty stable . What was the lowest voltage under load for vcore with bios at 1.255v ?
What ever that value ends up thats what you need to get at with offset under load .
lower minus offsets raise voltage .

FWIW, 1.255 seems pretty high voltage for 4.3 but if that is what it take your going to be limited higher up .


----------



## Sunii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> If you passed 24hr at 1.255 with manual then its pretty stable . What was the lowest voltage under load for vcore with bios at 1.255v ?
> What ever that value ends up thats what you need to get at with offset under load .
> lower minus offsets raise voltage .
> 
> FWIW, 1.255 seems pretty high voltage for 4.3 but if that is what it take your going to be limited higher up .


My lowest would be according to CPU-Z be 1.264v. Bounces between 1.264v-1.272v with manual on.

I'll try minusing 1.264v if I get another BSOD. After updating windows and other drivers it seems to be holding out longer than before. My offsets are currently -0.030. And I'm seeing my volts jumping between 1.10-1.20v maxed.

Yeah I thought that too, but I had stability issues at 1.25v with LLC Ultra High which happened 9 hours in, on one of my cores. So I bumped it up a notch and it seems to be working fine so far. I tried 1.255v with High LLC which had Prime95 crashing frequently. So far 1.255v with LLC Ultra High has been doing it for me. I've tried out 4.5GHz and it's instant fail at 1.26v-1.265v. It was actually running at 1.27v, but I doubt it might have been stable. So not so lucky in the lottery.

EDIT: Just got a new BSOD
021914-4290-01.dmp 2/19/2014 8:08:42 PM KMODE_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED 0x0000001e 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 rasl2tp.sys rasl2tp.sys+f163690 x64 ntoskrnl.exe+75b90 C:\Windows\Minidump\021914-4290-01.dmp 4 15 7601 289,683 2/19/2014 8:09:00 PM

According to the OP, I'll have to increase the vCore so I'll be taking your suggestion @[email protected]

Setted my offset to -0.020 and volts are currently jumping between 1.1v-1.208v not sure if that's normal. Currently only at like 20%-30% load though my CPU is running at 4.3GHz on balance power options.


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunii*
> 
> My lowest would be according to CPU-Z be 1.264v. Bounces between 1.264v-1.272v with manual on.
> 
> I'll try minusing 1.264v if I get another BSOD. After updating windows and other drivers it seems to be holding out longer than before. My offsets are currently -0.030. And I'm seeing my volts jumping between 1.10-1.20v maxed.
> 
> Yeah I thought that too, but I had stability issues at 1.25v with LLC Ultra High which happened 9 hours in, on one of my cores. So I bumped it up a notch and it seems to be working fine so far. I tried 1.255v with High LLC which had Prime95 crashing frequently. So far 1.255v with LLC Ultra High has been doing it for me. I've tried out 4.5GHz and it's instant fail at 1.26v-1.265v. It was actually running at 1.27v, but I doubt it might have been stable. So not so lucky in the lottery.
> 
> EDIT: Just got a new BSOD
> 021914-4290-01.dmp 2/19/2014 8:08:42 PM KMODE_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED 0x0000001e 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 rasl2tp.sys rasl2tp.sys+f163690 x64 ntoskrnl.exe+75b90 C:\Windows\Minidump\021914-4290-01.dmp 4 15 7601 289,683 2/19/2014 8:09:00 PM
> 
> According to the OP, I'll have to increase the vCore so I'll be taking your suggestion @[email protected]
> 
> *Setted my offset to -0.020 and volts are currently jumping between 1.1v-1.208v not sure if that's normal. Currently only at like 20%-30% load though my CPU is running at 4.3GHz on balance power options*.


So I don't know why the offset formular not working, but in manual if 1.264-1.270 is what you got in load with CPU=Z and offset gets you 1.208 you need another 0.060 volts .

So try offset of +0.055-0.060 and see if that gets you the needed 1.264 that you got in manual .


----------



## Sunii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> So I don't know why the offset formular not working, but in manual if 1.264-1.270 is what you got in load with CPU=Z and offset gets you 1.208 you need another 0.060 volts .
> 
> So try offset of +0.055-0.060 and see if that gets you the needed 1.264 that you got in manual .


I'll try it out and have a close eye on my voltage. I'm unsure as well why it isn't working, but even though it may make sense to add 0.060v, to follow strictly by OP/TD's quote "If you VID is larger than your vcore, then you'll have a NEGATIVE offset: ". I hope he may clarify what the problem might be.

EDIT: I went with the safe +0.030 offset and with some load my volts are hitting 1.20-1.264 Volts at 20%-40% load I'm guessing that's where I'm suppose to be at. Thank you Ed :]


----------



## Edkiefer

I think it might be the MB model , there have been a few others where the offset formula didn't work . I could be wrong But I think they were on the lower priced LK , LX, LE MB too .

Even when the offset formula ( Vcore - VID = offset voltage ) gets voltage close you still need to check you get same and stable time as you had with manual voltage .


----------



## Sunii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> I think it might be the MB model , there have been a few others where the offset formula didn't work . I could be wrong But I think they were on the lower priced LK , LX, LE MB too .
> 
> Even when the offset formula ( Vcore - VID = offset voltage ) gets voltage close you still need to check you get same and stable time as you had with manual voltage .


Ah well that might be a possibility and meaning another 24 hour stress test?


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunii*
> 
> Ah well that might be a possibility and meaning another 24 hour stress test?


It wouldn't be bad idea since you are working with new offset .
If voltage is stable under load with same level it will probably be ok, but it would be good to run a last test on it and also check for WHEA errors during test .


----------



## Dogen

If someone could please give me some assistance I would appreciate it.
I have an i5-3570k on a p8z77-v, had everything set up as in the 1st post. Was running AIDA for about 10-15 minutes then crashed to bluescreen. Here are my numbers from coretemp.Frequency - 4399.48MHz (99.99x44.0) ; VID - jumped from 1.2410/1.2460/1.2510 ; Temps - Highest core was 73C before crash. What do I need to adjust to stabilize this?
Thanks.


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dogen*
> 
> If someone could please give me some assistance I would appreciate it.
> I have an i5-3570k on a p8z77-v, had everything set up as in the 1st post. Was running AIDA for about 10-15 minutes then crashed to bluescreen. Here are my numbers from coretemp.Frequency - 4399.48MHz (99.99x44.0) ; VID - jumped from 1.2410/1.2460/1.2510 ; Temps - Highest core was 73C before crash. What do I need to adjust to stabilize this?
> Thanks.


Which test was that ,the normal CPU stabilty test or FPU one .
What happens in prime95 ?
I would just bump up your Vcore 10-20mv and retest as your temps are still cool .


----------



## Dogen

I reset everything to default and updated my BIOS. Regarding prime, I can see that most people here use it, but I was watching this video


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!










and the asus guy said prime is not ideal and that he recommends AIDA instead. Is there really much difference between the 2 programs, and is 1 better than the other for these purposes? Also, is there any reason I should not be using the AI suite II program that came with my motherboard? Sure I don't get the same kind of control I would get by overclocking manually, but I like the simplicity of it. If you guys recommend against it though I'll certainly consider your advice.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dogen*
> 
> I reset everything to default and updated my BIOS. Regarding prime, I can see that most people here use it, but I was watching this video
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the asus guy said prime is not ideal and that he recommends AIDA instead. Is there really much difference between the 2 programs, and is 1 better than the other for these purposes? Also, is there any reason I should not be using the AI suite II program that came with my motherboard? Sure I don't get the same kind of control I would get by overclocking manually, but I like the simplicity of it. If you guys recommend against it though I'll certainly consider your advice.


there are 3 excellent videos (yes by me) in the OP - why don't you follow them? And instead choose to follow a reseller "overcloking" guide??


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dogen*
> 
> I reset everything to default and updated my BIOS. Regarding prime, I can see that most people here use it, but I was watching this video
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the asus guy said prime is not ideal and that he recommends AIDA instead. Is there really much difference between the 2 programs, and is 1 better than the other for these purposes? Also, is there any reason I should not be using the AI suite II program that came with my motherboard? Sure I don't get the same kind of control I would get by overclocking manually, but I like the simplicity of it. If you guys recommend against it though I'll certainly consider your advice.


What JJ says is pretty much correct but you have to remember hes there to sell Asus stuff , reason to buy Asus .
Thats no guide its just a feature description with some limiters mentioned (voltages) .

I don't use AIDA mainly cause its not free but from my understanding the standard CPU test is not real stressful .
HardOCP did a review of either Iry or Haswell were Asus suggests to use AIDA only , and he ran into trouble with Handbrake , would crash right away even though it passes AIDA tests .

On AIsuite II, you could use it to speed up getting a OC setting and then switch over to bios but that would need retesting again IMO, plus AI suite can be problematic and pain to remove (there a 3rd party remover app) .


----------



## Dogen

Thanks guys.
I'll be sure to watch your videos TD and work with my BIOS and my settings over this weekend and see how things go.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

AIDA is brilliant, but it isn't free and thus not easily accessible - so forget it.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> I don't use AIDA mainly cause its not free but from my understanding the standard CPU test is not real stressful .
> HardOCP did a review of either Iry or Haswell were Asus suggests to use AIDA only , and he ran into trouble with Handbrake , would crash right away even though it passes AIDA tests .


Yes, AIDA really isn't great for CPU stressing. You're better off with Prime95 Blend at least for Ivy and Sandy CPUs.


----------



## Ziglez

Does anyone else get this but when stress testing my cpu, my temps can be anywhere from 62c to 78c, even after hours of running.

1hour in my temps are at 75, 2 hours in my temps are at 65, 3 hours in 68 etc etc lol. my room temp hasn't changed that drastically.


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ziglez*
> 
> Does anyone else get this but when stress testing my cpu, my temps can be anywhere from 62c to 78c, even after hours of running.
> 
> 1hour in my temps are at 75, 2 hours in my temps are at 65, 3 hours in 68 etc etc lol. my room temp hasn't changed that drastically.


I assume your talking about prime95 , the reason the big temp differance is because of the test running at the time .
Small FTT increase cpu core temps and large tend to increase overall load on system , but cpu temps goes down .


----------



## Ziglez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> I assume your talking about prime95 , the reason the big temp differance is because of the test running at the time .
> Small FTT increase cpu core temps and large tend to increase overall load on system , but cpu temps goes down .


Oh ok, i thought so.


----------



## Essenbe

I think Handbrake is the best stability test there is. I love AIDA and use it a lot. But, I also use Prime and IBT. I can pass all 3 of them and crash on Handbrake.


----------



## Stigma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Essenbe*
> 
> I think Handbrake is the best stability test there is. I love AIDA and use it a lot. But, I also use Prime and IBT. I can pass all 3 of them and crash on Handbrake.


Sorry for my ignorance but I have searched google and the only "handbrake" I found was a video converter, is that the handbrake you are referring to? If yes is that a stability test?


----------



## Essenbe

No it isn't a stability test as such, it is a video encoding program. But, it is absolutely brutal on a CPU in a real world application. Personally, I prefer real world applications to artificial programs like prime95 and IBT. However, I do use Prime, IBT and AIDA. But, how likely are you to use your computer for finding Prime numbers and how likely are you to need a real world application like Handbrake? I encode a lot of videos and find it a real world program that serves as a stability test. In fact, the ROG forums have a benchmark program that Handbrake is a part of the benchmark. As I said I have passed 18 hours of Prime, 18 hours of AIDA and 20 passes of IBT on high and have crashed within 30 seconds of starting Handbrake. Last month I encoded 300 DVD movies once I got Handbrake stable. I can pass any stability test now. I know a lot of people will disagree with me, but try it for yourself and you'll see what I am talking about.


----------



## Stigma

Sure I will give it a shot







thanks for the info. As for Prime95 you can always also download the newest version that includes AVX instructions as well


----------



## neofury

Hey guys, haven't posted in a while but I ended up getting a solid deal on an AsRock board and using all the same information as in this guide (and a little common sense heh) I was able to get my AsRock Extreme3 board (paid 95$ for it) to overclock just as well as my Asus.

In other words, this guide will work perfectly for that mobo too, just the way AsRock names LLC is different, that's it basically. Funny part is, the AsRock board seems to negate the need to do certain steps that on the Asus seemed redundant. (They weren't, but appeared to be)

Here it's a bit more basic but all the necessary options are available. If ever your board dies and you need a cheap replacement, check it out. I'm actually quite impressed with this board as it was 129$ + 35$ mail in rebate. The features aren't rich, but it does what it advertises perfectly and feels a lot better than my Asus, in terms of build quality.

Can't really describe it, but the board just feels less flimsy. It might be psychological after the hell I went through with Asus crap.

Thanks again for all the help over the last many months, it turns out this guide has basically taught me everything I need to know about overclocking ivy, regardless of Asus motherboard.

This is a great *general* guide one could use even without an Asus mobo, but again I have to say a little common sense is obviously needed.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neofury*
> 
> Hey guys, haven't posted in a while but I ended up getting a solid deal on an AsRock board and using all the same information as in this guide (and a little common sense heh) I was able to get my AsRock Extreme3 board (paid 95$ for it) to overclock just as well as my Asus.
> 
> In other words, this guide will work perfectly for that mobo too, just the way AsRock names LLC is different, that's it basically. Funny part is, the AsRock board seems to negate the need to do certain steps that on the Asus seemed redundant. (They weren't, but appeared to be)
> 
> Here it's a bit more basic but all the necessary options are available. If ever your board dies and you need a cheap replacement, check it out. I'm actually quite impressed with this board as it was 129$ + 35$ mail in rebate. The features aren't rich, but it does what it advertises perfectly and feels a lot better than my Asus, in terms of build quality.
> 
> Can't really describe it, but the board just feels less flimsy. It might be psychological after the hell I went through with Asus crap.
> 
> Thanks again for all the help over the last many months, it turns out this guide has basically taught me everything I need to know about overclocking ivy, regardless of Asus motherboard.
> 
> This is a great *general* guide one could use even without an Asus mobo, but again I have to say a little common sense is obviously needed.


good man - glad to hear it the AS3 is well known for providing a good stable OC too.
Customer returns aren't great though - so I've heard.
Good price nevertheless!


----------



## jeay86

MSI mpower z77 mb
2x4gb corsair vengeance pro 2133mhz (via xmp 1.3)
i7 3770k @ h90 watercooler corsair
3d club GTX 670 royal queen 2gb

right now i do pll @ 1.6v and 1.2v vcore and stable at 4.6ghz. Im not sure how to check wea faults. that was question 1. question 2 is, is this stable and possible? I could even run 4.8 ghz @ 1.29v vcore and temps didn't go over 82degrees
I disabled the common things that need to be off when overclocking, but most things are at auto
I run prime95 without errors or runners going to stop.. also burn test i succeed.
The reason I doubt things a bit (but didnt play for a while on pc) is because of stuttering in FPS while gaming for example Far cry 3 or crysis 3 at load points. But when standing still the fps is stable so its not like stuttering. just i notice well when there's the so called load point.


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeay86*
> 
> MSI mpower z77 mb
> 2x4gb corsair vengeance pro 2133mhz (via xmp 1.3)
> i7 3770k @ h90 watercooler corsair
> 3d club GTX 670 royal queen 2gb
> 
> right now i do pll @ 1.6v and 1.2v vcore and stable at 4.6ghz. Im not sure how to check wea faults. that was question 1. question 2 is, is this stable and possible? I could even run 4.8 ghz @ 1.29v vcore and temps didn't go over 82degrees
> I disabled the common things that need to be off when overclocking, but most things are at auto
> I run prime95 without errors or runners going to stop.. also burn test i succeed.
> The reason I doubt things a bit (but didnt play for a while on pc) is because of stuttering in FPS while gaming for example Far cry 3 or crysis 3 at load points. But when standing still the fps is stable so its not like stuttering. just i notice well when there's the so called load point.


Check for WHEA errors via event viewer , open it go to application and service logs >Microsoft>windows>kernel WHEA errors .

On if it is stable, if it passes all BM for long time (prime95 , ITB etc) and not crashing in any games/app I say it stable enough for you (make sure no WHEA errors ).
Now it might be you try to do folding or video encoding (Handbrake) and then it craps out , you can try those if you like .

On your games stuttering , not sure on that . I would try lower back to stock and retry (make a profile of your OC first in bios if it supports so you can switch easy) and see if stuttering goes away .
Thats generally has more to do with vid card and settings/drivers most times .


----------



## Imprezzion

I'll post this here as well.



Finally got to 5Ghz actually stable without any WHEA errors or anything.
This CPU refuses to run x50 multiplier for some reason.

She's delidded and lapped IHS with both IHS-Die and IHS-Block contacts made with CLU.

Cooled by a Swiftech H320 kit with 6 Noiseblocker XL-P PWM fans in push pull. On this result she's running at about 65% PWM speed.

This RAM also clocks like a dream lol. I have a 2800C11 kit of Avexir Core as well but the poor IMC refuses to run anything over 2400Mhz stable.
Even for this 2179Mhz 9-10-10-21-120-1T clock it needs 1.05v VCCSA (and the corresponding linked 1.15v VCCIO).

Still trying to get CL8 stable on 2179Mhz but there's errors all over the place even at 1.80v VDIMM and 1.10v VCCSA / 1.20v VCCIO.

Should I push even higher for 5.1Ghz or something? Plenty of room in the temps but i'm a bit worried of the voltage. I'm already at 1.448v and knowing how SB / IB scales it will probably take ~1.48-1.49v to get 5.1Ghz stable... Is that even remotely safe for a IB?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> I'll post this here as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Finally got to 5Ghz actually stable without any WHEA errors or anything.
> This CPU refuses to run x50 multiplier for some reason.
> 
> She's delidded and lapped IHS with both IHS-Die and IHS-Block contacts made with CLU.
> 
> Cooled by a Swiftech H320 kit with 6 Noiseblocker XL-P PWM fans in push pull. On this result she's running at about 65% PWM speed.
> 
> This RAM also clocks like a dream lol. I have a 2800C11 kit of Avexir Core as well but the poor IMC refuses to run anything over 2400Mhz stable.
> Even for this 2179Mhz 9-10-10-21-120-1T clock it needs 1.05v VCCSA (and the corresponding linked 1.15v VCCIO).
> 
> Still trying to get CL8 stable on 2179Mhz but there's errors all over the place even at 1.80v VDIMM and 1.10v VCCSA / 1.20v VCCIO.
> 
> Should I push even higher for 5.1Ghz or something? Plenty of room in the temps but i'm a bit worried of the voltage. I'm already at 1.448v and knowing how SB / IB scales it will probably take ~1.48-1.49v to get 5.1Ghz stable... Is that even remotely safe for a IB?


It is safe - and my god do u have good chips!
But I personally wouldn't go over that voltage for 24/7 use - think about it - what's the point?


----------



## Imprezzion

Absolutely nothing lol.

The hardest load I put on it is either when producing music with FL Studio which is limited by my Xonars buffer memory, not the CPU, or BF4 which due to Mantle has a CPU load of just 60% ish max.


----------



## neofury

My chip is basically identical to that. I need 1.45v instead of 1.448







I'm almost positive you'll need 1.55v for 5.1ghz just because for me anyways, the jump from 4.7 to 4.8 to 4.9 to 5.0 indicates it will. I can't remember but I believe 4.8 was 1.3v so.... 200mhz was already 0.15v more. To me that indicates I'd need at the very least 1.525 to hit 5.1ghz and not a 0.01 less. Plus realistically I'd even imagine it would require 1.55v. For the 100mhz, considering I'm stable with no degradation running 5ghz on offset for months... I'm not going to push further lol.

Like mentioned, there is not point other than epeen measuring. For sure it's fun for that purpose, but why not just set the voltage to 1.6v, post at 5.5ghz and verify using CPU-Z and call it a day then?


----------



## DF is BUSY

question-

the recommended safe range on air is 1.3-1.45 right?
so this 1.45, is this before or after vdroop is involved?
like, 1.45 set in bios or setting a higher vcore in bios until you see numbers close to 1.45 on load as shown in CPU-Z? (after vdroop kicks in)


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DF is BUSY*
> 
> question-
> 
> the recommended safe range on air is 1.3-1.45 right?
> so this 1.45, is this before or after vdroop is involved?
> like, 1.45 set in bios or setting a higher vcore in bios until you see numbers close to 1.45 on load as shown in CPU-Z? (after vdroop kicks in)


Recommended on air, is not to pass 95c lol - doesn't matter what voltage it is really.
As for 24/7 usage, I wouldn't go above 1.45v personally.

And this is without vdroop - thus without LLC "activated".

In other words: Your target is 1.45v in bios. In CPUZ you'll probably be UNDER 1.45v - but that doesn't mean you aren't loading the chip with 1.45v, it is just the way the voltage is being affected with load (dropping). So in other words, don't pass 1.45v in BIOS.


----------



## DF is BUSY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DF is BUSY*
> 
> question-
> 
> the recommended safe range on air is 1.3-1.45 right?
> so this 1.45, is this before or after vdroop is involved?
> like, 1.45 set in bios or setting a higher vcore in bios until you see numbers close to 1.45 on load as shown in CPU-Z? (after vdroop kicks in)
> 
> 
> 
> Recommended on air, is not to pass 95c lol - doesn't matter what voltage it is really.
> As for 24/7 usage, I wouldn't go above 1.45v personally.
> 
> And this is without vdroop - thus without LLC "activated".
> 
> In other words: Your target is 1.45v in bios. In CPUZ you'll probably be UNDER 1.45v - but that doesn't mean you aren't loading the chip with 1.45v, it is just the way the voltage is being affected with load (dropping). So in other words, don't pass 1.45v in BIOS.
Click to expand...

but what if my ultra LLC kicks my vcore in CPUZ over 1.45 even though my bios was manually set to the target 1.45 or lower? i.e; 1.44(safe) in bios but cpuz says 1.46(over) on load.

do the same guidelines still apply?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DF is BUSY*
> 
> but what if my ultra LLC kicks my vcore in CPUZ over 1.45 even though my bios was manually set to the target 1.45 or lower? do the same guidelines still apply?


well then you should be monitoring it !








Yeah that's overshooting - so if it overshoots, that's no good either.


----------



## Imprezzion

On most ASUS boards High or Very High does best in terms of minimizing difference between setpoint and actual value.

High comes closest to the setpoint but has a still quite large drop from idle - load.
Very High has a higher value then setpoint, but difference between load and idle / low loads is much smaller.

I do have a wierd issue with my 3770K.

It needs a bit of volts to run 5Ghz but thanks to delid temps are great. <70c with watercooling in LinX / Prime95 Small FFT w/ AVX.

Problem is, 50x100 is unstable as hell and cannot be stabilized with any voltage.
49x102.1 is stable as a rock on 1.448v load. (+0.225v offset, Very High LLC 75%). Low load voltage is 1.456v.

It's so wierd how Ivy seems ot have certain multi / bclk combo's that run better then others as well.. Thought this kinda ended with Nehalem (S1366)


----------



## neofury

I've never had it run better with a BCLK of any kind, always was more stable without it. Just up the voltage and test until it's stable.

It probably isn't that "any" voltage won't work for 5ghz, it's likely you hit a wall or it needs a lot more. I needed +0.15 to go from 4.8 to 5.0, so I'd imagine I'd need similar to +0.1 to go up to 5.1ghz. For me, +0.1 would be 1.55v + very high LLC. Not saying this would be stable though, it might be that I hit a wall too that requires 1.65v to be stable at 5.1ghz, I haven't tried. Bottom line is, it's probably not that no amount of voltage will work for 5ghz, it's more than likely that the voltage required to run it at 5ghz is simply way too high.


----------



## Imprezzion

Well, that's the fun part. i AM running 5Ghz stable. At 1.448v load. 16 hours of Prime 95 14GB AVX, 5 hours of LinX AVX, 1000% memtest. Not even 1 error. Event viewer is clean as well.
This is on 49x102.1.

Whenever I run 50x100 it will not even pass 20 minutes of LinX on 1.448v. Hell, it needs like, 1.496-1.504v to even complete the first hour...

That's why I find it so odd.. lol.

Just like gaming. 50x100 @ 1.448v is crash every 10-15 minutes of BF4.
49x102.1 = no crashes at all. None.


----------



## Lionheart1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Well, that's the fun part. i AM running 5Ghz stable. At 1.448v load. 16 hours of Prime 95 14GB AVX, 5 hours of LinX AVX, 1000% memtest. Not even 1 error. Event viewer is clean as well.
> This is on 49x102.1.
> 
> Whenever I run 50x100 it will not even pass 20 minutes of LinX on 1.448v. Hell, it needs like, 1.496-1.504v to even complete the first hour...
> 
> That's why I find it so odd.. lol.
> 
> Just like gaming. 50x100 @ 1.448v is crash every 10-15 minutes of BF4.
> 49x102.1 = no crashes at all. None.


Strange







I thought increasing or change the BLCK isn't wise to do or it damage something i'm told?


----------



## Imprezzion

Not entirely true. To ~104Mhz there's no issues. From 104-107 there's a risk of data loss as SATA can become unstable. >107mhz is not wise to do. But.. Extreme benchers run up to 110+ so..

For 24/7 i find that, if it's stable, everything up to 104Mhz is fine.


----------



## Propanelgen

I've just recently tried overclocking my 3770k on a M5F motherboard, and I have a question regarding vcore setup.
At the moment I am running a light OC with a 42 ratio, but trying to see how low I can run the voltage.
Right now I am testing 1.165v vcore and 1.55v CPU PLL, with vcore set to Manual.
So far ran stability testing with AIDA64, maxing temps out at 70,70,69,71 over a 12 hour run.
With Prime95 28.4, running blend (using AVX). temps max out at 72,73,71,74 during a 12 hour run.
Using a H80 cooler right now (My MCP655 broke some weeks ago).

I am building a new rig, and I am looking to delid the CPU and use custom water cooling in a Caselabs Merlin ST10 case.
I will aim for a 4.6 GHz 24/7 overclock.

So my question, most guides say to check for stability with Manual vcore setting, and then switch to Offset.
My question then is; Are there any benefits to using Offset instead of Manual, as long as everything is stable with the Manual setting and using a relatively low vcore voltage (other than possibly saving a few bucks on the power bill) ?


----------



## Essenbe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Propanelgen*
> 
> I've just recently tried overclocking my 3770k on a M5F motherboard, and I have a question regarding vcore setup.
> At the moment I am running a light OC with a 42 ratio, but trying to see how low I can run the voltage.
> Right now I am testing 1.165v vcore and 1.55v CPU PLL, with vcore set to Manual.
> So far ran stability testing with AIDA64, maxing temps out at 70,70,69,71 over a 12 hour run.
> With Prime95 28.4, running blend (using AVX). temps max out at 72,73,71,74 during a 12 hour run.
> Using a H80 cooler right now (My MCP655 broke some weeks ago).
> 
> I am building a new rig, and I am looking to delid the CPU and use custom water cooling in a Caselabs Merlin ST10 case.
> I will aim for a 4.6 GHz 24/7 overclock.
> 
> So my question, most guides say to check for stability with Manual vcore setting, and then switch to Offset.
> My question then is; Are there any benefits to using Offset instead of Manual, as long as everything is stable with the Manual setting and using a relatively low vcore voltage (other than possibly saving a few bucks on the power bill) ?


Actually, yes. When you are using little stress on the CPU, the frequency drops to 1.6GHz, but with manual your Vcore is what you have set it to in bios. You are running unnecessary voltage through your CPU, creating unnecessary heat and using unnecessary power. With offset when the frequency drops to 1.6, the Vcore drops also, usually to 1V or less. When you need the power, it will automatically jump up to what it needs. So, with offset, you get nothing that is unnecessary but all the advantages when you need them.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Propanelgen*
> 
> I've just recently tried overclocking my 3770k on a M5F motherboard, and I have a question regarding vcore setup.
> At the moment I am running a light OC with a 42 ratio, but trying to see how low I can run the voltage.
> Right now I am testing 1.165v vcore and 1.55v CPU PLL, with vcore set to Manual.
> So far ran stability testing with AIDA64, maxing temps out at 70,70,69,71 over a 12 hour run.
> With Prime95 28.4, running blend (using AVX). temps max out at 72,73,71,74 during a 12 hour run.
> Using a H80 cooler right now (My MCP655 broke some weeks ago).
> 
> I am building a new rig, and I am looking to delid the CPU and use custom water cooling in a Caselabs Merlin ST10 case.
> I will aim for a 4.6 GHz 24/7 overclock.
> 
> So my question, most guides say to check for stability with Manual vcore setting, and then switch to Offset.
> My question then is; Are there any benefits to using Offset instead of Manual, as long as everything is stable with the Manual setting and using a relatively low vcore voltage (other than possibly saving a few bucks on the power bill) ?


Ok - your thing is you have a really, really low PLL at 1.55.
Leave it on auto / 1.8 for the time being, then tinker with that.

As for testing - do 24hrs on prime, and forget aida.

Temps seem fine.

As for offset - reduces power consumption and reduces temps(usually) - Also low voltage + offset is a little pointless


----------



## Propanelgen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Ok - your thing is you have a really, really low PLL at 1.55.
> Leave it on auto / 1.8 for the time being, then tinker with that.
> 
> As for testing - do 24hrs on prime, and forget aida.
> 
> Temps seem fine.
> 
> As for offset - reduces power consumption and reduces temps(usually) - Also low voltage + offset is a little pointless


Yeah I was running with PLL on auto (BIOS then sets it to 1.8v), and then I have tried lowering both vcore and PLL to see how low I could set them while system still being rock stable.
I don't really want to play with a higher overclock until I get my new rig up and running, still waiting for Caselabs to send my case (9 days on "awaiting fullfillment" now).
Seems my CPU is good, so hoping I won't brick it while delidding (going for hammer and vise)


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Propanelgen*
> 
> Yeah I was running with PLL on auto (BIOS then sets it to 1.8v), and then I have tried lowering both vcore and PLL to see how low I could set them while system still being rock stable.
> I don't really want to play with a higher overclock until I get my new rig up and running, still waiting for Caselabs to send my case (9 days on "awaiting fullfillment" now).
> Seems my CPU is good, so hoping I won't brick it while delidding (going for hammer and vise)


just take your time delidding and you should be fine


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Propanelgen*
> 
> Yeah I was running with PLL on auto (BIOS then sets it to 1.8v), and then I have tried lowering both vcore and PLL to see how low I could set them while system still being rock stable.
> I don't really want to play with a higher overclock until I get my new rig up and running, still waiting for Caselabs to send my case (9 days on "awaiting fullfillment" now).
> Seems my CPU is good, so hoping I won't brick it while delidding (going for hammer and vise)


Yes, leave PLL on auto as others have said.
On 42x, you should be able to get that running stable with slightly over stock voltage, something like 1.100-1.112v .


----------



## neofury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Well, that's the fun part. i AM running 5Ghz stable. At 1.448v load. 16 hours of Prime 95 14GB AVX, 5 hours of LinX AVX, 1000% memtest. Not even 1 error. Event viewer is clean as well.
> This is on 49x102.1.
> 
> Whenever I run 50x100 it will not even pass 20 minutes of LinX on 1.448v. Hell, it needs like, 1.496-1.504v to even complete the first hour...
> 
> That's why I find it so odd.. lol.
> 
> Just like gaming. 50x100 @ 1.448v is crash every 10-15 minutes of BF4.
> 49x102.1 = no crashes at all. None.


That is really bizarre man. But hey if it works, it works.


----------



## Imprezzion

Still hasn't given a single error and I played a lot of BF4









Also ran a few different FFT's through prime for ~30 minutes a piece and none gave a error. Not in eventvwr either.


----------



## Gravytrain

"3b. If fail, increase voltage by a notch and re-test or lower ratio
4. If passed 15 minutes and happy with overclock, stress-test for 12 hours for stable confidence
5. If passed 15 minutes and unhappy with overclock, repeat steps 2 to 5
6a. If fail 12 hour Prime95 (Worker stopped, BSOD or any error), increase voltage by a notch and re-test"

What exactly does a "notch" mean?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gravytrain*
> 
> "3b. If fail, increase voltage by a notch and re-test or lower ratio
> 4. If passed 15 minutes and happy with overclock, stress-test for 12 hours for stable confidence
> 5. If passed 15 minutes and unhappy with overclock, repeat steps 2 to 5
> 6a. If fail 12 hour Prime95 (Worker stopped, BSOD or any error), increase voltage by a notch and re-test"
> 
> What exactly does a "notch" mean?


Voltage PLUS by one "click" with your "+" sign.


----------



## cliophate

Hi guys,

Before I start I wanted to say that I have literally no clue on how to overclock CPUs without killing them.
My CPU is overclocked, but I had a friend of mine who did it for me, unfortunately we don't live in the same countries anymore.

Now I wanted to know if I can still overclock my CPU to a higher ratio and get some additional free perfomance out of it.
My hardware is:
Mainboard : MSI Z77A-G43 (MS-7758)
CPU: Intel Core i5 3570K @ base 3400 MHz (clocked to 4300 MHz)
CPU Fan: Alpenföhn Himalaya
Power Supply: Seasonic P-520 FL

And you also probably want to see this: (CPU clock speed and current temperature)
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/1122327/overclock.png

Now my question is: what is the best way to still get some perfomance out of it without killing Windows nor my CPU.
Should I even further overclock it or is my clock speed good enough?

Thanks for your help guys.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cliophate*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> Before I start I wanted to say that I have literally no clue on how to overclock CPUs without killing them.
> My CPU is overclocked, but I had a friend of mine who did it for me, unfortunately we don't live in the same countries anymore.
> 
> Now I wanted to know if I can still overclock my CPU to a higher ratio and get some additional free perfomance out of it.
> My hardware is:
> Mainboard : MSI Z77A-G43 (MS-7758)
> CPU: Intel Core i5 3570K @ base 3400 MHz (clocked to 4300 MHz)
> CPU Fan: Alpenföhn Himalaya
> Power Supply: Seasonic P-520 FL
> 
> And you also probably want to see this: (CPU clock speed and current temperature)
> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/1122327/overclock.png
> 
> Now my question is: what is the best way to still get some perfomance out of it without killing Windows nor my CPU.
> Should I even further overclock it or is my clock speed good enough?
> 
> Thanks for your help guys.


Read the opening post








Literally all you need to know and do is written there.
If you don't want to read and watch instead, you can watch my guides, again in the OP.


----------



## cliophate

I read the Opening Post and got my CPU up to 4,4. Not a load but if I set it to 4,5 I keep getting a BSOD every time.
To be honest I guess 4,4 is enough, since it is 1GHz more than the original clocking speed.

And I am a bit too scared to change voltage settings.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cliophate*
> 
> I read the Opening Post and got my CPU up to 4,4. Not a load but if I set it to 4,5 I keep getting a BSOD every time.
> To be honest I guess 4,4 is enough, since it is 1GHz more than the original clocking speed.
> 
> And I am a bit too scared to change voltage settings.


4.5 - you need to UP the voltage.

You never stated your voltage.


----------



## cliophate

According to the BIOS it is set to auto and according to HWMonitor it jumps between 1.072 with 1.104 being the max.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cliophate*
> 
> According to the BIOS it is set to auto and according to HWMonitor it jumps between 1.072 with 1.104 being the max.


Again, read the OP


----------



## DF is BUSY

temps have finally stopped me from further overclocking

been hitting around 100c or so during the 2nd self-test of p95

its either stop at 4.8 or delid for better temps so i can continue overclocking for 4.9

im satisified, chip seems real solid regardless.


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cliophate*
> 
> According to the BIOS it is set to auto and according to HWMonitor it jumps between 1.072 with 1.104 being the max.


If you want to go over 4.2-4.3 you will need to raise LLC or voltage or both depending on how far you want .
MSI MB will be simular changes but AFAIK 2 things are/maybe different .
1) LLC is numbered/rated oposite to Asus MB, Asus as you go up you get more voltage and less voltage droop .
MSI are oposite LLC #1 is highest setting and LLC #7 the least .
2) some MSI don't have offset mode or its either manual , auto or auto +LLC for voltage .

read first page on settings here and then read this or maybe you can find OC guide for your specific MSI model .
http://forum.overclock3d.net/showthread.php?t=45604


----------



## Propanelgen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Propanelgen*
> 
> At the moment I am running a light OC with a 42 ratio, but trying to see how low I can run the voltage.
> Right now I am testing 1.165v vcore and 1.55v CPU PLL, with vcore set to Manual.
> So far ran stability testing with AIDA64, maxing temps out at 70,70,69,71 over a 12 hour run.
> With Prime95 28.4, running blend (using AVX). temps max out at 72,73,71,74 during a 12 hour run.
> Using a H80 cooler right now (My MCP655 broke some weeks ago).


Ok, so I went ahead and delidded my CPU this morning.
I used Gelid GC-Extreme on both the die and the IHS, and I must say the results are amazing.
Been running Prime95 for 8 hours now with the exact same overclock, and CoreTemp shows max temps as 58,58,58,59.
This is awesome! I shall attempt higher clocks!


----------



## gagac1971

hello for all i have i7 4770k and asus z 87 saber tooth. for 4.5 GHz i use 1.317v rock solid on adaptive voltage and for 4.6 ghz whit 1.368v.i didnt mess whit anything else but just ratio on all core and adaptive voltage,my memories are corsair vengeance pro 1866 MHz .
my question is if is safe 4.6 GHz whit 1.368v for all of the time usage?
i have swiftech h 220 whit one more radiator and temp on 4.6 GHz don't pass 65c.
and another question is if whit some bios tweak i can low a little bit voltage on 4.6 ghz?
thanks for all...


----------



## DF is BUSY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gagac1971*
> 
> hello for all i have i7 4770k and asus z 87 saber tooth. for 4.5 GHz i use 1.317v rock solid on adaptive voltage and for 4.6 ghz whit 1.368v.i didnt mess whit anything else but just ratio on all core and adaptive voltage,my memories are corsair vengeance pro 1866 MHz .
> my question is if is safe 4.6 GHz whit 1.368v for all of the time usage?
> i have swiftech h 220 whit one more radiator and temp on 4.6 GHz don't pass 65c.
> and another question is if whit some bios tweak i can low a little bit voltage on 4.6 ghz?
> thanks for all...


you might want to look at the haswell overclocking thread


----------



## Propanelgen

I've been trying some clocks, and I've landed on 4.5 GHz.
Running stable with vcore 1.272v and CPU PLL 1.6v.
Thanks to Swag for this excellent guide, I've got it running in offset mode with a -0.050 offset (VID is 1.3210v for some reason).

I needed 1.345v for a stable 4.6 without WHEA errors, so I'll be running it at 4.5.

Also running my ram at DDR3-1600 (They are Corsair Dominators rated at 1866).
From what I understand, there is no benefit from running a higher ram clock on Ivy Bridge? (capped at 1600 on the on-chip controller?)


----------



## DF is BUSY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Propanelgen*
> 
> I've been trying some clocks, and I've landed on 4.5 GHz.
> Running stable with vcore 1.272v and CPU PLL 1.6v.
> Thanks to Swag for this excellent guide, I've got it running in offset mode with a -0.050 offset (VID is 1.3210v for some reason).
> 
> I needed 1.345v for a stable 4.6 without WHEA errors, so I'll be running it at 4.5.
> 
> Also running my ram at DDR3-1600 (They are Corsair Dominators rated at 1866).
> From what I understand, there is no benefit from running a higher ram clock on Ivy Bridge? (capped at 1600 on the on-chip controller?)


you can and should run them at their native rated speeds, no need to slow them down to 1600.

a lot of ivy users even run 2133 and more.


----------



## MR-e

To setup Offset voltage, am I correct in doing the following?

Find fixed vcore needed for "x" oc - ie 1.3V for 4500mhz oc
*Get VID at fixed* 1.3V under full load,4500mhz
Subtract vid with fixed 1.3V to get the offset value


----------



## Propanelgen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> To setup Offset voltage, am I correct in doing the following?
> 
> Find fixed vcore needed for "x" oc - ie 1.3V for 4500mhz oc
> *Get VID at fixed* 1.3V under full load,4500mhz
> Subtract vid with fixed 1.3V to get the offset value


If you need 1.25v for stable and your VID shows as 1.3v the calculation would be: 1.25 - 1.3 = -0.050 offset


----------



## MR-e

hmm, maybe I wasn't clear. What I'm wondering is, with my fixed voltage set to 1.3V, I run prime95 and it loads my cores to 4500mhz. From there, I would get my VID reading and use that to determine my offset. Correct?


----------



## Propanelgen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> hmm, maybe I wasn't clear. What I'm wondering is, with my fixed voltage set to 1.3V, I run prime95 and it loads my cores to 4500mhz. From there, I would get my VID reading and use that to determine my offset. Correct?


Yeah you read your vcore and VID while running prime95, then use that in your calculation. vcore - VID = offset


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> hmm, maybe I wasn't clear. What I'm wondering is, with my fixed voltage set to 1.3V, I run prime95 and it loads my cores to 4500mhz. From there, I would get my VID reading and use that to determine my offset. Correct?


My sig and/or the OP should show it and explain it well enough.
What Propanelgen said is bang on anyway


----------



## MR-e

thank you gentlemen


----------



## Lionheart1980

What happen if your realtemp is showing VID and your cpuz is showing lower voltage than i setted in bios? Do i use the vcore i set minus vid shown from realtemp?


----------



## DF is BUSY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lionheart1980*
> 
> What happen if your realtemp is showing VID and your cpuz is showing lower voltage than i setted in bios? Do i use the vcore i set minus vid shown from realtemp?


cpuz is showing lower voltage than what you set in bios due to vdroop, it is normal.

if you are talking about your offset calculation then you do:

voltage number you set in bios minus load vid you see in your real temp

example, you set 1.310 in your bios, and you see a load vid of 1.250 in real temp, so 1.310 - 1.250 = .06 offset (positive)


----------



## neofury

@Propanelgen I bet you'd shave off 10-20c more if you used Coollaboratory Liquid Ultra. Imo delidding isn't even worthwhile without getting liquid metal, yeah 10c is nice, but I busted open my CPU to get the 25-30c not just 10c.


----------



## Letmefly

Hey peeps, i have been hoggin 4.6ghz with 1.35vcore LLC ultra for a while with nice temps 65-70max on my h100 cooler + sp120s. Just for fun i have decided to try aim for 4.7ghz i am currently hitting just over 1.41~ vcore and max temps i hit is 73c prime is stable for 1hour + which i am happy just the only thing that crashes is bf4 25mins+ which has led me to notch up the vcore to 1.42v with 1.6pll + extreme LLC. I feel that i am gonna hit stable but would like to know if it is safe 24/7 > vcore @ 1.4 - 1.45?

Cheers.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Letmefly*
> 
> Hey peeps, i have been hoggin 4.6ghz with 1.35vcore LLC ultra for a while with nice temps 65-70max on my h100 cooler + sp120s. Just for fun i have decided to try aim for 4.7ghz i am currently hitting just over 1.41~ vcore and max temps i hit is 73c prime is stable for 1hour + which i am happy just the only thing that crashes is bf4 25mins+ which has led me to notch up the vcore to 1.42v with 1.6pll + extreme LLC. I feel that i am gonna hit stable but would like to know if it is safe 24/7 > vcore @ 1.4 - 1.45?
> 
> Cheers.


it is indeed.
1.45v is my personal safe limit for 24/7 usage.

Chip can supposedly go to 1.55v, but I wouldn't use that for 24/7 usage


----------



## Letmefly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> it is indeed.
> 1.45v is my personal safe limit for 24/7 usage.
> 
> Chip can supposedly go to 1.55v, but I wouldn't use that for 24/7 usage


Cheers man! you've put my worries to rest seem stable now on 1.42vcore atm, the power of mind over matter







n1


----------



## DF is BUSY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Letmefly*
> 
> Hey peeps, i have been hoggin 4.6ghz with 1.35vcore LLC ultra for a while with nice temps 65-70max on my h100 cooler + sp120s. Just for fun i have decided to try aim for 4.7ghz i am currently hitting just over 1.41~ vcore and max temps i hit is 73c prime is stable for 1hour + which i am happy just the only thing that crashes is bf4 25mins+ which has led me to notch up the vcore to 1.42v with 1.6pll + extreme LLC. I feel that i am gonna hit stable but would like to know if it is safe 24/7 > vcore @ 1.4 - 1.45?
> 
> Cheers.










extreme llc?

what is your cpu-z load vcore with 1.42 (bios) and extreme llc ?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Letmefly*
> 
> Cheers man! you've put my worries to rest seem stable now on 1.42vcore atm, the power of mind over matter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> n1


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DF is BUSY*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> extreme llc?
> 
> what is your cpu-z load vcore with 1.42 (bios) and extreme llc ?


and yes, don't use EXTREME LLC - max you should go to is ULTRA


----------



## Lionheart1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DF is BUSY*
> 
> cpuz is showing lower voltage than what you set in bios due to vdroop, it is normal.
> 
> if you are talking about your offset calculation then you do:
> 
> voltage number you set in bios minus load vid you see in your real temp
> 
> example, you set 1.310 in your bios, and you see a load vid of 1.250 in real temp, so 1.310 - 1.250 = .06 offset (positive)


Ah thanks for the heads up. I"ll keep that in mind.


----------



## Letmefly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DF is BUSY*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> extreme llc?
> 
> what is your cpu-z load vcore with 1.42 (bios) and extreme llc ?


1.38vcore in bios with extreme hits 1.42vcore







n1 i'll use high see how it goes.
Thanks for spotting that


----------



## Letmefly

EDIT

1.40 in bios with extreme and boosts up to 1.42vcore i'll try ultra high and see how it pans out.

Cheers


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Letmefly*
> 
> EDIT
> 
> 1.40 in bios with extreme and boosts up to 1.42vcore i'll try ultra high and see how it pans out.
> 
> Cheers


that's overshooting, yeah ultra should be perfect.


----------



## Propanelgen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neofury*
> 
> @Propanelgen I bet you'd shave off 10-20c more if you used Coollaboratory Liquid Ultra. Imo delidding isn't even worthwhile without getting liquid metal, yeah 10c is nice, but I busted open my CPU to get the 25-30c not just 10c.


Yeah, this was just me doing a test run, so used Gelid since that was what I had laying around.
I'm building my new rig right now (well, moving everything into a Caselabs Merlin ST10), and I will take everything apart, including applying CLU to the die.


----------



## SnugglyTheCrow

Hello I'm getting frequent 0x0a, 0x1a, 0x50, and not so frequent 0x3d, 0x1e (both once) errors during P95 custom test (80% of memory used, 10 min test length, default FFT size). I'd like to find the cause. I'm (pretty?) sure it's not the RAM, (while all the BSOD-s point in its direction), for I've ran memtest86+ on both my individual sticks for 1 pass, and both inserted for 8 hours, without errors reported.

Here is my setup:
CPU: i5 3570k - aiming for 4.4ghz, not sure what voltage anymore, stopped getting voltage related bsod-s at 1.27volts, VID is 1.3611 V (not the best I think)
RAM: G.Skill F3-12800CL9D-8GBXL (1600mhz, 1.5v, 2x4GB, 9- 9- 9- 24- 2T)
MOBO: Asus P8Z77-V Pro (relatively new, got the old one RMA-d for this for free)
PSU: Corsair HX750 (coil whine during Passmark ****, and 3dsMax)

Additional info:
-Followed the guide for setting up BIOS and everything else, learned about stuff too.
-Windows 7 64 bit.
-CPU Temps are fine, highest was 73°c in Prime.

Please help, thanks in advance!


----------



## DF is BUSY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SnugglyTheCrow*
> 
> Hello I'm getting frequent 0x0a, 0x1a, 0x50, and not so frequent 0x3d, 0x1e (both once) errors during P95 custom test (80% of memory used, 10 min test length, default FFT size). I'd like to find the cause. I'm (pretty?) sure it's not the RAM, (while all the BSOD-s point in its direction), for I've ran memtest86+ on both my individual sticks for 1 pass, and both inserted for 8 hours, without errors reported.
> 
> Here is my setup:
> CPU: i5 3570k - aiming for 4.4ghz, not sure what voltage anymore, stopped getting voltage related bsod-s at 1.27volts, VID is 1.3611 V (not the best I think)
> RAM: G.Skill F3-12800CL9D-8GBXL (1600mhz, 1.5v, 2x4GB, 9- 9- 9- 24- 2T)
> MOBO: Asus P8Z77-V Pro (relatively new, got the old one RMA-d for this for free)
> PSU: Corsair HX750 (coil whine during Passmark ****, and 3dsMax)
> 
> Additional info:
> -Followed the guide for setting up BIOS and everything else, learned about stuff too.
> -Windows 7 64 bit.
> -CPU Temps are fine, highest was 73°c in Prime.
> 
> Please help, thanks in advance!


i had this problem alllll the time back then.

increase ram voltage to 1.55 and or increasing cpu vcore (despite the bsod's that are suppose to indicate ram problems) will great rid of your problems.


----------



## SnugglyTheCrow

Thanks gonna try that when I get home, will report results.


----------



## neofury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Propanelgen*
> 
> Yeah, this was just me doing a test run, so used Gelid since that was what I had laying around.
> I'm building my new rig right now (well, moving everything into a Caselabs Merlin ST10), and I will take everything apart, including applying CLU to the die.


Nice







That case will be epic. The CLU will easily get you a bunch of c knocked off.


----------



## SnugglyTheCrow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DF is BUSY*
> 
> i had this problem alllll the time back then.
> 
> increase ram voltage to 1.55 and or increasing cpu vcore (despite the bsod's that are suppose to indicate ram problems) will great rid of your problems.


Yah this worked, though I got rid of it because I needed to increase vcore for stability anyway, now it's no longer happening. Also using manual and not X.M.P. helped with rounding errors. Rep'd you.


----------



## Curleyyy

Friend of mine needs help working out what this CPU is, I have no idea either.

2L 115172A
3746

001

think it says that, 1151 isn't released tho?


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Curleyyy*
> 
> Friend of mine needs help working out what this CPU is, I have no idea either.
> 
> 2L 115172A
> 3746
> 
> 001
> 
> think it says that, 1151 isn't released tho?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Well, the actual S-Spec identifier on that CPU is SR04B and using the intel ARK it says it is an i5-2410M mobile CPU

Here's the specs for it.

STATUSLaunched
LAUNCH DATEQ1'11
PROCESSOR NUMBERi5-2410M
# OF CORES2
# OF THREADS4
CLOCK SPEED2.3 GHz
MAX TURBO FREQUENCY2.9 GHz
CACHE3 MB
SYSTEM BUS5 GT/s
INSTRUCTION SET64-bit
INSTRUCTION SET EXTENSIONSAVX
EMBEDDED OPTIONS AVAILABLENo
LITHOGRAPHY32 nm
MAX TDP35 W
RECOMMENDED CUSTOMER PRICEN/A
Memory Specifications
MAX MEMORY SIZE (DEPENDENT ON MEMORY TYPE)16 GB
MEMORY TYPESDDR3-1066/1333
# OF MEMORY CHANNELS2
MAX MEMORY BANDWIDTH21.3 GB/s
ECC MEMORY SUPPORTED ‡No
Graphics Specifications
PROCESSOR GRAPHICS ‡Intel® HD Graphics 3000
GRAPHICS BASE FREQUENCY650 MHz
GRAPHICS MAX DYNAMIC FREQUENCY1.2 GHz
GRAPHICS OUTPUTeDP/DP/HDMI/SDVO/CRT
INTEL® QUICK SYNC VIDEOYes
INTEL® INTRU™ 3D TECHNOLOGYYes
INTEL® WIRELESS DISPLAYYes
INTEL® FLEXIBLE DISPLAY INTERFACE (INTEL® FDI)Yes
INTEL® CLEAR VIDEO HD TECHNOLOGYYes
MACROVISION* LICENSE REQUIREDNo
# OF DISPLAYS SUPPORTED ‡2
Expansion Options
PCI EXPRESS REVISION2.0
PCI EXPRESS CONFIGURATIONS ‡1x16, 2x8, 1x8+2x4
MAX # OF PCI EXPRESS LANES16
Package Specifications
TJUNCTION100 C
PACKAGE SIZE37.5mmx37.5mm (rPGA988B); 31mm x 24mm (BGA1023)
GRAPHICS AND IMC LITHOGRAPHY32 nm
SOCKETS SUPPORTEDFCBGA1023, PPGA988
Advanced Technologies
INTEL® TURBO BOOST TECHNOLOGY ‡2.0
INTEL® VPRO TECHNOLOGY ‡No
INTEL® HYPER-THREADING TECHNOLOGY ‡Yes
INTEL® VIRTUALIZATION TECHNOLOGY (VT-X) ‡Yes
INTEL® VIRTUALIZATION TECHNOLOGY FOR DIRECTED I/O (VT-D) ‡No
INTEL® VT-X WITH EXTENDED PAGE TABLES (EPT) ‡Yes
INTEL® 64 ‡Yes
INTEL® MY WIFI TECHNOLOGYYes
4G WIMAX WIRELESS TECHNOLOGYYes
IDLE STATESYes
ENHANCED INTEL SPEEDSTEP® TECHNOLOGYYes
INTEL® DEMAND BASED SWITCHINGNo
THERMAL MONITORING TECHNOLOGIESYes
INTEL® FAST MEMORY ACCESSYes
INTEL® FLEX MEMORY ACCESSYes
INTEL® IDENTITY PROTECTION TECHNOLOGY ‡Yes
Intel® Data Protection Technology
AES NEW INSTRUCTIONSNo
Intel® Platform Protection Technology
TRUSTED EXECUTION TECHNOLOGY ‡No
EXECUTE DISABLE BIT ‡Yes
ANTI-THEFT TECHNOLOGYYes
Disclaimers


----------



## Curleyyy

AH, thank you so much! I completely forgot about the Intel ARK page.


----------



## majnu

Great guide and I really appreciate the videos,

Can you please, please, please do an advanced video for RAM overclocking, timings including secondary and if possible go into more detail what each of the C States and fields in the first page of the Z77 Sabertooth settings do (PLL, VCCIO etc)

The videos helped me out so much and are brilliant. Much better than that Australian guy who did a video in his underpants lmao.

I can't seem to find VCCSA in my sabertooth settings which helps with overclocking memory, where is that please?

Thanks

edit - core temp seems to hog my system down for some reason, so I'm using real temp which works fine. However it does not have the VID field, is there any other application I can use to monitor this so I can work out my Offset, as you explained in your video?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majnu*
> 
> Great guide and I really appreciate the videos,
> 
> Can you please, please, please do an advanced video for RAM overclocking, timings including secondary and if possible go into more detail what each of the C States and fields in the first page of the Z77 Sabertooth settings do (PLL, VCCIO etc)
> 
> The videos helped me out so much and are brilliant. Much better than that Australian guy who did a video in his underpants lmao.
> 
> I can't seem to find VCCSA in my sabertooth settings which helps with overclocking memory, where is that please?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> edit - core temp seems to hog my system down for some reason, so I'm using real temp which works fine. However it does not have the VID field, is there any other application I can use to monitor this so I can work out my Offset, as you explained in your video?


#

Hey buddy!
I'm the creator of the videos.

Unfortunately I don't know enough about RAM OC'ing in order to help you there.
I also never saw the point in OC'ing my ram - never really seen the gains. I saw benchmark gains - but game gains and load speeds etc - were barely affected for me.

Sure if I got some CAS7 2100+ ram, then that would be a different story.

Real temp is fine - but core temp works.
It really shouldn't hog your system - never heard of anyone having problems with it.

VID is best via core temp - maybe HWmonitor also shows it, but I honestly can't remember.


----------



## Edkiefer

HWmonitor and HWinfo64 both show both Vcore and VID , HWinfo64 shows VID for each core , not that that is super important .


----------



## majnu

Thanks guys. Managed to get it working in the end. For some reason it didn't like being opened whilst RealTemp was running.

@Totally dubbed - Thanks to your videos which were very thorough I managed to get a 4.5Ghz overclock using Offset.









Shame my CPU is rubbish, as I needed 1.305V to get stable compared to your 1.27V. Well, they call it silicon lottery for a reason.









If you ever do an advanced video explaining the other options and how they can help reduce temps (as I am not brave enough to de-lid and re-apply solder TIM) then let us know please.









Oh one thing I suggest is that when you've overclocked save it to a profile in the Bios and to USB stick.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majnu*
> 
> Thanks guys. Managed to get it working in the end. For some reason it didn't like being opened whilst RealTemp was running.
> 
> @Totally dubbed - Thanks to your videos which were very thorough I managed to get a 4.5Ghz overclock using Offset.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shame my CPU is rubbish, as I needed 1.305V to get stable compared to your 1.27V. Well, they call it silicon lottery for a reason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you ever do an advanced video explaining the other options and how they can help reduce temps (as I am not brave enough to de-lid and re-apply solder TIM) then let us know please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh one thing I suggest is that when you've overclocked save it to a profile in the Bios and to USB stick.


Delid video is already up and it's the "official" video for the delid club


----------



## looniam

Just an FYI on saving bios settings: a saved profile is only good for that version. an updated or changed version can't use it.

that is why my settings, along with other pc related info, are written in a notebook that sits in a file cabinet drawer.


----------



## somethingbrite

Hi all.
Looking for a little overclocking advice here.

My delidded + watercooled Ivy 3570K seemed relatively stable at 4.9Ghz - 1.285vcore 69°c average temp under load (Intel Burn test - Max 10 passes / 20 passes. again and again and again.)

Once I get to 5,0Ghz however I start to see BSOD's flagging 0x1a, and 0x50
I have also seen vcore related BSOD codes, but I am at about 1.315 right now and the most recent BSOD codes have all been memory related.

Is my Corsair Vengeance LP 1600 holding my overclock back?

At present I get to desktop fine. Intel Burn Test or Prime are what provoke the BSOD's, its far from stable yet. But these memory related BSOD codes have got me wondering.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *somethingbrite*
> 
> Hi all.
> Looking for a little overclocking advice here.
> 
> My delidded + watercooled Ivy 3570K seemed relatively stable at 4.9Ghz - 1.285vcore 69°c average temp under load (Intel Burn test - Max 10 passes / 20 passes. again and again and again.)
> 
> Once I get to 5,0Ghz however I start to see BSOD's flagging 0x1a, and 0x50
> I have also seen vcore related BSOD codes, but I am at about 1.315 right now and the most recent BSOD codes have all been memory related.
> 
> Is my Corsair Vengeance LP 1600 holding my overclock back?
> 
> At present I get to desktop fine. Intel Burn Test or Prime are what provoke the BSOD's, its far from stable yet. But these memory related BSOD codes have got me wondering.


1.3v for 5ghz would be a golden chip. Try a higher voltage


----------



## somethingbrite

Slowly increasing the vcore is underway.
My target 5.1 stable - as upper limit test.

Whatever OC I can get stable at an acceptable voltage and upper temp range under stress load of <65c - gaming <50c is what I will probably settle on for daily use.

At present this looks like 4.9Ghz


----------



## neofury

After 4.8ghz, at least for me, the steps on the voltage were significant in order to get it running stable, whereas the previous voltages and steps required very little increase for a huge gain. I'd have to imagine you'll likely need 1.4v for 5.0-5.1ghz and that's at the bare minimum.

If you are happy with 4.9ghz though, keep it.


----------



## PachAz

1.4 after vdrop at 100% load yes, thats for 4.9-5ghz game stable.


----------



## Imprezzion

Hmm.. I just hit some random MEMORY_MANAGEMENT BSOD's after being reasonably stable for months on 5Ghz.. I did find out what the problem was. VCCIO / VCCSA.

I run my 3770K (delidded) at 102.1x49 with RAM at 2179Mhz 9-10-10-21-120-1T 1.70v. I used to run 1.05v VCCSA / 1.15v VCCIO. Linked on these Z77 ASUS boards so...

Now, I figured out those BSOD's only happened in very high memory intensive loads like BF4 using Mantle. This puts quite a load on the memory controller really.

I solved the BSOD's but I had to boost VCCSA / VCCIO to 1.10v VCCSA and 1,20v VCCIO. Is that even considered safe? Not that I care all that much about ''safe'' limits but I don't wanna ruin my CPU just yet







At 5Ghz with HT enabled the 3770k is still a absolute beast so I see no need to upgrade anytime soon.

And before someone asks why 102.1x49, that's becasue for some reason my CPU won't stabilize at x50 multi. 100x50 needs at least 0.05v more to be stable somehow..


----------



## neofury

Yeah you have a really odd CPU. I had the same issue in that my 5ghz ran fine for months and I suddenly started getting ram issues.

In the end I tried so many things, ended up doing a memtest on default ram settings, then I did a memtest on standard ram settings, both came back clean but the ram was still being a little jerk.

Finally I tried bumping up my CPU voltage a tick (had tried this in the past in manual mode with no success, but for some reason when doing it in offset, it worked!)

I typically use offset, but when testing sometimes I switch to manual. I couldn't believe this was the problem







At least now I'll know for the future.

It seems once you get above 4.7-4.8ghz or even 1.3v~ each chip seems to act very different. Each one is like a child all grown up with its own personality









Anyways I'm back stable now, hopefully your settings are good to go, I can't say for sure.

The thing I find funniest about my chip is some folks can just slap their 3770K in, set it to manual mode 1.3v and slap a 4.6ghz oc on it and call it a day. It won't crash even though there's more voltage than necessary, and they'll be fine. My chip is VERY odd. If I give the chip even +0.05v too much or -0.05v too little, it won't run stable. It literally needs to be at the EXACT number, too much voltage doesn't work for me I don't get why.

It was like this every step of the way, at first I thought I was doing something wrong but then I learned from the BSOD codes that sometimes it means you need to lower voltage, I tried that bump by bump until I gained stability, who would have thought? So it's no wonder to me that yours responds better to BCLK, it isn't the norm but these chips seem to be more of a case by case situation.


----------



## PachAz

When you get up to those high clocks you will need to run all manual settings and llc and vcrop compensation to max to get the cpu stable. There are not too many low voltage stabile clocked ivy cpus at 4.7-5ghz if any at all. I think the cpu needs much more vcore to be stable than many people believe and often you will have to fiddle with it over time. These settings I run now has been stable for 1.5 years or more and it required 1.4vcore in bios.


----------



## Imprezzion

Yeah well, this 3770K @ 5Ghz needs more volts then my old 2600K did at the same 5Ghz lol. That ran it at 1.416v, this needs 1.448v.


----------



## KnownDragon

Runnin .005 + on the off set 3770k at 4400 mhz. Maximus v Formula and a 212 evo. Going to get a top for my d5 and put it under water. I would like to say Asus is awesome and does not let down.


----------



## Swag

Asus is my favorite motherboard producer and their support is very good. Their support tends to be answered from the US (based on their accent) and it's just nice to hear that if you fight hard enough, they will send you a prepaid package label (personal experience).

I've been reading through the past posts and I see that a lot of you have overcome your problems by yourself or by a small assistance by other members. Hopefully, the next CPU family by Intel, I will be able to get one and an Asus motherboard to create a similar guide as to this one. I was planning to do one for Haswell, however, a lot of people were straying away from it due to the intense heat generated from them and I decided to just wait. Depending on my budget, I may end up creating a guide for the 8-core family for the next generation.

Hope to create a worthy guide for OCN again and thanks for all the help from everyone keeping this guide alive. Both the people answering and the people asking the questions!









PS: Have not been able to post or answer a lot recently because of the fact that I've been extremely busy with school and I've gotten really addicted to watching/reading Anime/manga/LNs again!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Asus is my favorite motherboard producer and their support is very good. Their support tends to be answered from the US (based on their accent) and it's just nice to hear that if you fight hard enough, they will send you a prepaid package label (personal experience).
> !


I don't think there's one single good thing I can say about Ass-us's customer support in the UK.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Asus is my favorite motherboard producer and their support is very good. Their support tends to be answered from the US (based on their accent) and it's just nice to hear that if you fight hard enough, they will send you a prepaid package label (personal experience).


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I don't think there's one single good thing I can say about Ass-us's customer support in the UK.


I'm with Dubbed, asus customer support is trash, especially in the U.S. I've never found them to actually want to help, and I'm sorry, but I shouldn't have to "fight hard enough" to get a company to actually stand behind their products and warranties!!


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Asus is my favorite motherboard producer and their support is very good. Their support tends to be answered from the US (based on their accent) and it's just nice to hear that if you fight hard enough, they will send you a prepaid package label (personal experience).
> !
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think there's one single good thing I can say about Ass-us's customer support in the UK.
Click to expand...

Yea, we talked about this before.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Asus is my favorite motherboard producer and their support is very good. Their support tends to be answered from the US (based on their accent) and it's just nice to hear that if you fight hard enough, they will send you a prepaid package label (personal experience).
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I don't think there's one single good thing I can say about Ass-us's customer support in the UK.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm with Dubbed, asus customer support is trash, especially in the U.S. I've never found them to actually want to help, and I'm sorry, but I shouldn't have to "fight hard enough" to get a company to actually stand behind their products and warranties!!
Click to expand...

Hmm, I didn't have a trouble, maybe I might just be a lone case.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Yea, we talked about this before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, I didn't have a trouble, maybe I might just be a lone case.


have you ever had to deal with them though?


----------



## neofury

I look forward to your next guide Swag. This one was a grand slam home run if you ask me. This guide deserves more credit and I personally would recommend it to anyone.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Yea, we talked about this before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, I didn't have a trouble, maybe I might just be a lone case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> have you ever had to deal with them though?
Click to expand...

Haha, yea. I had my motherboard replaced free of charge and they paid for my package label.







That's why I like them, but I have heard for a long time that people don't get the same experience.


----------



## KnownDragon

Passmark This is my current score! I guess it isn't too bad need to beef up my drive though.


----------



## KnownDragon

I am running my 3770k at 4.6 with 1.285 vcore temps staying under 74 under load. Now I wish to see if I can squeak out another 200mhz with out losing my temps.


----------



## LeoKislev

What happens if Offset = 0, using the formula?


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LeoKislev*
> 
> What happens if Offset = 0, using the formula?


Offset +0.000 reverts it to auto and therefore, you will not know what the maximum offset voltage will be. It can run at 1.40v and you wouldn't know unless you check CPU-Z or with a voltmeter.


----------



## Roy360

Since most programs only use two cores, I thought about overclocking my first two cores to 5.0GHz while the other 2 stay run at 4.4GHz (it would use less voltage than all at 5 right?)

But every program I've used in Windows shows all the cores running at the slowest speed. (4.5Ghz?) do I need to do anything to get Windows to realize that the cores are running at different speeds?


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roy360*
> 
> Since most programs only use two cores, I thought about overclocking my first two cores to 5.0GHz while the other 2 stay run at 4.4GHz (it would use less voltage than all at 5 right?)
> 
> But every program I've used in Windows shows all the cores running at the slowest speed. (4.5Ghz?) do I need to do anything to get Windows to realize that the cores are running at different speeds?


See if you have turned off Eist or speedstep.


----------



## Roy360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> See if you have turned off Eist or speedstep.


I don't quite get that. Do I want them on or off? and what is EIST? I followed this guide exactly to get my 5.0Ghz overclock, so I am currently using Turbo to overclock my CPU. To set separate clocks, I set turbo to auto and disabled the sync.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roy360*
> 
> Since most programs only use two cores, I thought about overclocking my first two cores to 5.0GHz while the other 2 stay run at 4.4GHz (it would use less voltage than all at 5 right?)
> 
> But every program I've used in Windows shows all the cores running at the slowest speed. (4.5Ghz?) do I need to do anything to get Windows to realize that the cores are running at different speeds?


It doesn't work like that.. in theory you will see that when 1 or 2 cores are used only then it'd be 5.0 and if 3 or 4 cores are used then it'd use the 4.4 (or 4.5 whatever you set). However, windows will never run with just 2 cores humming, let alone 1. That's why you'll always see the lower core multi.


----------



## Edkiefer

right, but OS will try an schedule work across all cores . In practice you probably see the mhz jump all around and this might cause issues with stability at 5 ghz point .

In theory you should have less Vdroop and voltage needs but that probably very dependent on app running .

I can see running staggered clocks but not that much staggered , maybe few 100 mhz max it just so much easier to test stability with all core same speed .


----------



## zacker

hello guys i have some questions i would be glad if i get them answered:

i have 3570k oc at 4.7 1.43v on h100i watercooling
can i touch bclk ? what is the max i can use safe for 24/7
the guide here says that max volt for ivy is 1.52 1.55 with watercooling my temp never rise max temp is 75c when benching

should i push it more or stay as i am ?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zacker*
> 
> hello guys i have some questions i would be glad if i get them answered:
> 
> i have 3570k oc at 4.7 1.43v on h100i watercooling
> can i touch bclk ? what is the max i can use safe for 24/7
> the guide here says that max volt for ivy is 1.52 1.55 with watercooling my temp never rise max temp is 75c when benching
> 
> should i push it more or stay as i am ?


Don't touch BCLK.
As for what to do - stay on where you are.
MAX to do is 1.55v - but for 24/7 usage, I wouldn't go above 1.45v


----------



## Curleyyy

What's CPU PLL actually do, and why does everyone's "ideal" value differ? I read mixed recommended values at 1.65, 1.7, 1.8

How do I actually know what to set mine too?


----------



## zacker

People reduce that to 1.7 v for better temps or leave it auto 1.8 v


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Curleyyy*
> 
> What's CPU PLL actually do, and why does everyone's "ideal" value differ? I read mixed recommended values at 1.65, 1.7, 1.8
> 
> How do I actually know what to set mine too?


I don't know if this is true as it hard to test on Z77 + MB, but from what i remember reading it is voltage needed to up each multiplier , so stock you can leave it or maybe lower it but at very high clocks like 5.0 you might need to raise it .
That was how it was on Z67 MB, some needed 1.9v for high OC, but with Z77 I don't think it is needed much, and why just leave it on stock .

I lowered mine to 1.65v I think, I didn't notice any temp change but I am not real high OC at all , so I put it back to 1.8v .


----------



## Fred B

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Curleyyy*
> 
> What's CPU PLL actually do, and why does everyone's "ideal" value differ? I read mixed recommended values at 1.65, 1.7, 1.8
> 
> How do I actually know what to set mine too?


Got my set on 1.8 it does not go lower on my P 8Z77 M board , but i think higher like 1.9 could be to much and can cause instability . Been trying 2 CPU on this board 3770K and now 3570K and both have about the same settings for certain clocks . Now have stable 3570K 4.8 GHz with v core 1.416V , it is high v core but a system that is not stable is no good . I rather go 4.1 stable than 4.2 or higher unstable , but 4.9GHz is my goal









For Asus there is the EVO turbo utility , it is easy to try different settings without rebooting and can perform group tuning , found stability in going from CPU voltage frequency from 300 to 250 .

Got these voltages and using offset v core to go to 1.416 to go to 5GHz only the Vcore must set to 1.5v , for me to much for 24/7 for now











My Prescott needs less volts and that is a heat beast


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I would leave it at 1.8 / auto


----------



## Roy360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Curleyyy*
> 
> What's CPU PLL actually do, and why does everyone's "ideal" value differ? I read mixed recommended values at 1.65, 1.7, 1.8
> 
> How do I actually know what to set mine too?


mines is at the absolute lowest it can go (1.2? I think). I have seen no performance issues what so ever

On an underrelated note. I no longer have any Ivy Bridge platform. Went down to Sandy Bridge-E. Should methods still be the same? Or is there a guide for LGA2011?

Just to play around, I upped the multipler on my 3820 to 44 and booted to 4.4GHz. I've seen some people put the BLCK up to 125 while leaving the multiplier at 38 to get 4.7GHz. Any reason why I can't do both? With Ivy bridge I found that upping the BCLK got me better overclocks without increasing voltage.

My motherboard is still an ASUS, just not a ROG one







- ASUS P9X79X Deluxe


----------



## zacker

people in this forum say never touch bclk maybe will damage your hardware but from the other side i know people that use blck 103 104 max


----------



## Imprezzion

Up to 103Mhz is pretty safe. Nothing is going to physically break from a bclk overclock if you keep it at reasonable value's (<110Mhz) only you might experience very unstable behavior and even data loss due to SATA speed scaling with bclk as well.

I have benched as high as 107Mhz on my 3770K and I run 102.1Mhz 24/7 with x49 multi. Not a single issue whatsoever in over a year of usage / random benching.


----------



## Roy360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Up to 103Mhz is pretty safe. Nothing is going to physically break from a bclk overclock if you keep it at reasonable value's (<110Mhz) only you might experience very unstable behavior and even data loss due to SATA speed scaling with bclk as well.
> 
> I have benched as high as 107Mhz on my 3770K and I run 102.1Mhz 24/7 with x49 multi. Not a single issue whatsoever in over a year of usage / random benching.


there doesn't seem to be a thread for LGA2011, so I"ll mention it here. But it looks like BCLK acts differently with the locked CPU.
http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?15400-(Overclocking)-ASUS-Rampage-IV-formula-i7-3820.&s=e9338819b986625af57a848381ac98ce
^For the ASUS LGA2011 boards, the strap and BCLK are seperate. I can pump up the BCLK without having to worry about the rest of the system. or atleast that's what I got out of it.

nvm: found Kiwan's post. Just gonna follow his instructions for a quick 4.4GHz overclock.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1287471/3820-p9x79-deluxe-overclock-help


----------



## Imprezzion

Hmm.. This is wierd..

Ambients in Holland went up quite high again this week and I am getting the same issues as I had last summer..

When it's colder here (ambient room of 15-20c) it's stable as a rock on the settings in my sig.

When it gets hotter, say like now, 30c ambient, the CPU becomes massively unstable. Can't run a bench / stresstest or game for any longer then 5-10 minutes. Load strength doesn't matter. Even CSGO crashes within 10 minutes.

When I drop CPU to stock (Auto) and leave bclk at 101.1 and leave both GPU and RAM at max clocks it's stable as a rock so it has to be CPU related.

Well, thanks to my watercooling CPU doesn't go very far past 60c under game load even with 30+c ambients. Currently happy in BF4 on stock clocks at 47c load with 60% fan and pump speed.
So, I doubt it's my CPU. Also, it has ran several LinX / Prime95 runs on much higher temps (high 70's / low 80's) and not once did temp indicate unstable behavior.

So, is my board at it's end or something? VRM's overheating? Something else on the board? Outtake of my rad is pointed INTO the case (back and front 5'25 is outtake for that again) so there's proper airflow over my VRM sinks.

I have to admit, I have abused the crap out of it over the years i've had the board. It ran subzero once or twice, ran a golden 2500K @ 1.6v benches and 1.52v 24/7 (5.3Ghz stable), ran several 5Ghz 2600K's at insane voltages (>1.5v) and now it has been running this delidded 3770k @ 1.45v for months on end.


----------



## shizwack

I have been using this guide for a long time now and I want to give my thanks for it. It has been absolutely helpful in every way for the intermediate overclocker that I am.

I am wondering if I could still follow the settings (ASUS) given in this guide if I were to push my 3770k past the 4.5 the guide recommends onto 4.7.

If there is anything I should change, what would it be? I would appreciate guide reference, as I have the exact same UEFI as the OP.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## shizwack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shizwack*
> 
> I have been using this guide for a long time now and I want to give my thanks for it. It has been absolutely helpful in every way for the intermediate overclocker that I am.
> 
> I am wondering if I could still follow the settings (ASUS) given in this guide if I were to push my 3770k past the 4.5 the guide recommends onto 4.7.
> 
> If there is anything I should change, what would it be? I would appreciate guide reference, as I have the exact same UEFI as the OP.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Other than voltage, of course. Sorry, I didn't mention that.


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shizwack*
> 
> Other than voltage, of course. Sorry, I didn't mention that.


Well we would need a bios setting but you can follow this guide up to the cooling limits or safe voltage limits. I am at 4.7 Validation I want to go further but think I need more radiator to bring my delta temps down. I can push a 4.8 but temps are just too hot for me at 95 under load. So I would say go for it.


----------



## Imprezzion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> Well we would need a bios setting but you can follow this guide up to the cooling limits or safe voltage limits. I am at 4.7 Validation I want to go further but think I need more radiator to bring my delta temps down. I can push a 4.8 but temps are just too hot for me at 95 under load. So I would say go for it.


Are you delidded? If not, then a bigger rad's the least of your worries


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Are you delidded? If not, then a bigger rad's the least of your worries


No I am not delidded, I have thought about it for a while but have chosen to stick with it for now. My water cooling is ghetto though. It consists of 2 120 laser cooling radiators off Amazon, A d5 xspc res/pump and a raystorm cpu block.


----------



## shizwack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> Well we would need a bios setting but you can follow this guide up to the cooling limits or safe voltage limits. I am at 4.7 Validation I want to go further but think I need more radiator to bring my delta temps down. I can push a 4.8 but temps are just too hot for me at 95 under load. So I would say go for it.


Thank you for the info! I just want to talk a bit about voltages on my 3770k, since you seem to be in the same predicament as I. I am cooling with an H100i running 4 fans on a push/pull config which are connected to PWM headers on the mobo so they can run directly from my BIOS (I hate Corsairs firmware). I was running 4.5 @ 1.245v stable for a very long time and was happy with it. Probably could have gone lower on the voltage, but temps were good, so no complaints...

I have now pushed it up to 4.6 @ 1.345v - I ran P95 for a couple hours with no errors or crashes but still need to do more testing before I call it stable, I will be lowering the voltages from there to see if I can get it any cooler. It peaked at 91 degrees.

Now let's talk about 4.7. I gave it a go @ 1.360v but it did crash after the 10th test on P95 (running P95 as per instructions in the guide). At this point I am not sure if it was because of temps or undervoltage, as it was hitting ~93 degrees on some tests. While it was in the more stressful part of the tests, I did blue screen. This was all about 10-15 mins into P95 testing.

So, what do you think of the voltages I am running? Can you give any tips for modification on my 4.6 and 4.7 clocks? I know you may say my voltages seem high, but I don't think I was blessed with a very "cool" chip. Going too low (i.e. 4.6 @ 1.245v hangs windows on start up and I am forced to do a hard-shutdown).

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Roy360

does speedstep and those other power saving things get disabled if you use a negative offset? The only settings I changed was the multiplier and offset mode. I have the offset at -.085. The motherboard is highlighting it in yellow, but I can still go lower. Should I just leave it on auto? Any reason why my CPU doesn't lower its multiplier?


----------



## KnownDragon

What is your llc set at? Pll? These will come into play with higher clocks IMO. I have noticed I can set llc to max and run a lower vcore in bios but cpu-z reads a little higher I.E. Max llc in bios with 1.34 bios vcore shows as 1.36 in in Os. Also I have been trying to lower my voltages as well. I have taken my pll down to 1.50 In bios to see if it helps with temps. If it does it isn't by much. I did notice when I first set my waterblock on the 3770 k I was intimidated to tighten it all the way down giving me higher temps. Finally snugged it up to get better temps. I myself have been reading into the different setting trying to find a way to lower vcore. Then again I guess it is like delving further into the abyss you are always scared at first but the rewards can be worth it. I am trying to go from a intermediate to the next level as well.


----------



## shizwack

I have set all of my settings to exactly what the guide says at the beginning of the thread. 1.7, I think it was...


----------



## KnownDragon

I know in the old days people would change the skews in order to gain stability. I am actually trying that out at a very low overclock say 4000 mhz. I am trying to learn what all the skews do. I have searched and have come up empty handed. I am going to see if changing skews will save me from bumping vcore to gain stability. I was running 1.65 in bios with ultra high llc. Prime didn't like it. I bumped my pll skew to a +3 and gain stability for a fifteen minute run. I am curious if I hadn't bumped the pll skew (timing) if I am not mistaken. How much more bumps of voltage would I have thrown to get stability. I haven't found enough info about the skew part of bios to give anyone advice and I am doing this at my own risk. I believe some are for baseclock overclocking and are for basic timings withing the cpu itself. So what I am going to do is try and see if I can reach 4.7 with a lower voltage leaving my cpupll skew at +3 and be stable.


----------



## KnownDragon

Also has anyone messed with the turbo power settings? Maybe a bump in these will actually allow for less vcore and better temps?


----------



## ThornTwist

I have a question. When we do our 12h test are we suppose to monitor the temp the whole time?

thanks,

TT


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThornTwist*
> 
> I have a question. When we do our 12h test are we suppose to monitor the temp the whole time?
> 
> thanks,
> 
> TT


Not the whole time, just try to note it down to see what your temps get to - run it for 15mins, monitoring it (being on your PC) and if they don't exceed 85c - then you can safely leave it overnight or on its own to run its own tests.
However if it is exceed 85c, then you might need to monitor it closely, so that it doesn't get to the 105c threshold.


----------



## ThornTwist

Thanks!

I got BSOD at x47 @1.2V. Here is a screenie.



Can someone tell me what to look for in this thing so i know what to do next?


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThornTwist*
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> I got BSOD at x47 @1.2V. Here is a screenie.
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone tell me what to look for in this thing so i know what to do next?


0x101 = increase vcore
0x124 = increase/decrease vcore
0x0A = unstable RAM/IMC
0x1E = increase vcore
0x3B = increase vcore
0x3D = increase vcore
0x50 = RAM timings/Frequency unstable
0x109 = Not enough or too Much memory voltage
0x116 = Low IOH (NB) voltage, GPU issue
0x7E = Corrupted OS file

It looks like you got the dreaded IRQL not less or equal too. I want to say it has to do with a ram error or memory error I could be wrong. Ask around or run mem test maybe some settings on the ram isn't set in. 4.7 @ 1.2 is a hell of a chip if you ask me. Some of these guys might trade the wife for that. J/k


----------



## ThornTwist

its a GPU issue? How could that be? How much should I up the I/O Vs?


----------



## KnownDragon

I would give it a bump and try that!


----------



## TLM-610

I have my i7 chip at 4800Mhz offset overclock (BF3 stable), the bios has its BCLK at 100.0Mhz but CPUz reads its speed at 4798.9Ghz? Why is this? Is there a fix to this?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TLM-610*
> 
> I have my i7 chip at 4800Mhz offset overclock (BF3 stable), the bios has its BCLK at 100.0Mhz but CPUz reads its speed at 4798.9Ghz? Why is this? Is there a fix to this?


Lol don't worry bout it - it's fine.


----------



## Edkiefer

Yes, If you ever check others CPU-Z bus speeds it almost always 99.9x for bus speed . Not positive but i think it might be bug with CPU-Z as how much it stays at 99.9 .
If you run HW64 monitor you see more steady 100mhz bus but you do still see min cpu speeds of 1599.9 so it is going below 100 sometimes even here .

CPU-Z goes as low as 1599.63 for me , Anyway its so small that won't matter but on the Bclk you could raise it IMO as long as you stay below a 103mhz , though that should only happen after you have best multiplier, if you really want extra 50-100mhz for BM it should be ok, but other than that just leave it at 100mhz.

Also if you optimized memory speed/timings , there good chance it won't be stable as your bus speed is higher now and hence more OC on memory now.

Your not going to notice it in real apps .


----------



## TLM-610

Yes I agree. What's funny is Realtemp has the accurate reading matching the bios of 4800Mhz but CPUz has the weird reading. I am 100% completely stable on 4.8Ghz and anything I throw at it it just shreds to pieces. I realized I can add a 0.1Mhz making it 4805.6Ghz but that makes me very unstable and start racking up WHEA logger errors in a matter of minutes, at the moment I feel quite content with a vcore of 1.376v for 4.8Ghz flat. Though this oc feels very very heavy coz I had to set the LLC to extreme, phase control - optimized otherwise I won't be stable at all for an offset overclock. Am idling at 28°C courtesy of PH-TC14PE_BK. My ram is at 1866Mhz (OCed and completely stable too).

The reason why Gigabyte is able to pull a oc of +1Mhz above your desired oc (like 4501Mhz or 4801Mhz ) is because it allows you to set a finer overclock of 0.01MHz unlike Asus that only allows 0.1Mhz.
I prefer sticking to 100Mhz as I attain best stability with lowest vcore. I just can't wait to get CLP to put between my IHS and die!


----------



## ThornTwist

I see there is an option to change the timings of my RAM in the BIOS. Is this viable to get a better OC? How can I tell if I am able to do this? My default timings are not the best (I think because lower is better?) so I was wondering if I could get more out of an OC if I change them.


----------



## ThornTwist

Ok, so now I need to know about RAM timings because I am at 4.8 GHz @ 1.3V and I got code x50. Should I down my RAM frequency? Increase RAM Voltage? Help me out please I want to take my CPU as far as it will go stabley.


----------



## TLM-610

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThornTwist*
> 
> Ok, so now I need to know about RAM timings because I am at 4.8 GHz @ 1.3V and I got code x50. Should I down my RAM frequency? Increase RAM Voltage? Help me out please I want to take my CPU as far as it will go stabley.


If your rams are at defaults have you run memtest (at least full 7 passes) to eliminate that there could be a problem with them from the start?
What are you using to stabilize your cpu?


----------



## ThornTwist

What do you mean by stabilize CPU? I have not run a mem test. Is there a link to one in the OP?


----------



## TLM-610

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThornTwist*
> 
> What do you mean by stabilize CPU? I have not run a mem test. Is there a link to one in the OP?


How do you know your 4.8Ghz OC is stable? What did you test it with?


----------



## ThornTwist

I don't know that. I am trying to follow the directions of this guide. I have ran the Prime95 test for 15 min with 4.7 GHz @ 1.25 V. Once I get 4.8 down I want to move on and on until I get to 5 GHz stable 2h test. I don't know if my PC can do this or not but I want to find out.


----------



## Edkiefer

until you get a good stable OC on CPU, leave ram at default, 1600 . I mean stable by passing 12+ hrs of prime95 .
You should make sure stock baseline speed is stable before even OC system with prime something in 12-24hr test .

Then start cranking the multiplier up with voltage if needed till you hit temp issue or stability one , once you find CPU speed , then move to ram .

FWIW ram OC and tweeking timings is not going to get much performance in real apps, in BM yes like SuperPi , so take that into consideration .
trying to tighten up the ram timings for given speed takes time and a lot testing if you want it to be stable .


----------



## Edkiefer

Question I accidentally hit sleep button when I wanted to restart at the shutdown options . System didn't wake correctly it seems (CPU fan speed up when clicked mouse ) and had to use power button on case to shutdown .
Now I did have sleep and harddisk set to never so system never goes to sleep by itself and don't have internal PLL over voltage turned off .

Is there a way to remove the option ?
If I disable C3 and C6 will that remove option , I still have them on default (auto) .Seems C3 has to do with sleep modes .

I know guide has it off but would like to know if it removes or stops windows from having the option .


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> Question I accidentally hit sleep button when I wanted to restart at the shutdown options . System didn't wake correctly it seems (CPU fan speed up when clicked mouse ) and had to use power button on case to shutdown .
> Now I did have sleep and harddisk set to never so system never goes to sleep by itself and don't have internal PLL over voltage turned off .
> 
> Is there a way to remove the option ?
> If I disable C3 and C6 will that remove option , I still have them on default (auto) .Seems C3 has to do with sleep modes .
> 
> I know guide has it off but would like to know if it removes or stops windows from having the option .


C3 and 6 should be disabled already - that is what might have caused it.
Both are deep sleep - and for the CPU too


----------



## TLM-610

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThornTwist*
> 
> I don't know that. I am trying to follow the directions of this guide. I have ran the Prime95 test for 15 min with 4.7 GHz @ 1.25 V. Once I get 4.8 down I want to move on and on until I get to 5 GHz stable 2h test. I don't know if my PC can do this or not but I want to find out.


If you think that is stable, fire up BF3 and play it at least 4 hrs and also check if your eventviewer has logged any whea errors.

First you have to understand what type of stress test app prime is. It has 96 different test sets all which run a period of 15min each. What you've effectively proved is that your system is 1/96 stable. Which is actually 1.04% stable. Prime is a very high patience app if you can afford. It needs to run all 96 sets to prove that you are stable, you only just run one. That is practically 24hrs of non stop back to back stress testing. But even then it did disappoint me here on overclock.net because it allowed me to be entered amongst those who have 4.5Ghz prime stable overclock at 1.26v (right here) with my first former i5 that I sold . I still wasn't stable at all coz I fired up BF3 and crashed before 2hrs of gameplay were over even with that prime stable test. So do I trust prime as much? Not so much. So even with 96/96 test runs you still will not be stable. This app called Handbrake especially particularly v0.9.5 {when converting a 8GB VIDEO_TS file to 700MB mkv} also brought out instability after priming stable with 1.260v and had to up the vcore to 1.272v to stop the eventviewer from logging in whea errors when it was running. I also needed to run atleast 3 heavys simultaneously to really bring out more whea errors and flush them out by upping the vcore to 1.288v. For that your cooling must be top notch too. That was it! no matter what else I threw at it no more errors, lockups or crashes. So I usually take prime's results with a grain of salt especially the full run tests. So you might make it to the suicide club but the fact remains you are not stable.

You must throw hell at your PC with the meanest heaviest apps around to really deem it as stable. Mine is completely good to go at 4.8Ghz 4C/8T but was also quite nerve racking making sure all the settings were right to eliminate any form of instability whatsoever. My RAM is also overclocked to 1866Mhz and is also good, made 7 passes of memtest to be completely sure nothing is amiss. So about 2 weeks of real hell is what your PC needs not 15min of prime and that's it. If you don't have prior experience in 24hr stability testing with prime you need to start with a modest overclock of 4.5Ghz using the tutorials given here so that you can learn your processor's characteristics because each processor is as unique as the owner who owns it then upping your OC gradually after it passes prime then throwing hell at it to really be stable. That way you will have a good idea of what your chip likes at what particular setting. Striking off high from stock will really frustrate you. I have experienced 3 chips so I have a good picture of what means when.


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> C3 and 6 should be disabled already - that is what might have caused it.
> Both are deep sleep - and for the CPU too


Yes, I know, I left it cause I use very mild OC 4.2ghz .

Can you tell me if you still have option under restart for sleep with C3/C6 disabled ?

I have no issue with system stability, it only happened when I manually hit the sleep by accident .
In fact first time I still had hybrid sleep enabled (this copys last system state from ram to disk ). the first time after it didn't wake, hitting power button restarted system and did bring system to last state I left it , of course it shouldn't have to restart .
second time after checking bios and disabling hybrid sleep, just normal sleep, data to ram , this time after trying to wake and not waking, hitting power button, restarted with bad shutdown screen coming up . so, it seems hybrid is better if by accident I hit it . 2 yrs with system and first time I did it , but If I can get ride of sleep option from showing, that be even better .


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> Yes, I know, I left it cause I use very mild OC 4.2ghz .
> 
> Can you tell me if you still have option under restart for sleep with C3/C6 disabled ?
> 
> I have no issue with system stability, it only happened when I manually hit the sleep by accident .
> In fact first time I still had hybrid sleep enabled (this copys last system state from ram to disk ). the first time after it didn't wake, hitting power button restarted system and did bring system to last state I left it , of course it shouldn't have to restart .
> second time after checking bios and disabling hybrid sleep, just normal sleep, data to ram , this time after trying to wake and not waking, hitting power button, restarted with bad shutdown screen coming up . so, it seems hybrid is better if by accident I hit it . 2 yrs with system and first time I did it , but If I can get ride of sleep option from showing, that be even better .


my pc sleeps, once it reaches 1hr idle. I restart, with no issues !


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> my pc sleeps, once it reaches 1hr idle. I restart, with no issues !


Ok, then I take it C3, C6 disabled have no change on sleep options .

When you say it sleeps after one hr, you have the sleep time value in power cfg set to one hr , your not talking monitor or harddisk ?

I have not tested if stock if it works but i think I will just leave it alone as I never use it .

many have same issue on win7 and claim its a update doing it, fresh install it works but after updates no longer works .
not going to do format for sure .

Oh, one last thing when your goes to sleep don't you just move mouse, or hit a key/button to bring it back , just like when monitor shuts down .


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> Ok, then I take it C3, C6 disabled have no change on sleep options .
> 
> When you say it sleeps after one hr, you have the sleep time value in power cfg set to one hr , your not talking monitor or harddisk ?
> 
> I have not tested if stock if it works but i think I will just leave it alone as I never use it .
> 
> many have same issue on win7 and claim its a update doing it, fresh install it works but after updates no longer works .
> not going to do format for sure .
> 
> Oh, one last thing when your goes to sleep don't you just move mouse, or hit a key/button to bring it back , just like when monitor shuts down .


1. I have it set like that in Windows 7 - of course I'm talking about the PC, not the monitor...common man
2. Stock might work
3. Win7 pro - my mum's pc has had troubles on her PC after certain updates (fails to login) - I've stopped all updates on her PC unfortunately
4. No - as I said above. I have to hit the power button. We're talking about CPU state here, not monitor lol


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> 1. I have it set like that in Windows 7 - of course I'm talking about the PC, not the monitor...common man
> 2. Stock might work
> 3. Win7 pro - my mum's pc has had troubles on her PC after certain updates (fails to login) - I've stopped all updates on her PC unfortunately
> 4. No - as I said above. I have to hit the power button. We're talking about CPU state here, not monitor lol


Ok, Thanks, I thought hitting mouse button or keyboard would bring it out of sleep , I know you can set your power switch to shutdown, sleep etc , what do you have it set to ?

Sorry about newbee questions, I never used sleep or any power saving stuff on desktop and come from XP before this , i probably disabled everything there to, can't remember .

I'll give the C3 and C6 disabled a shot just for good measure, as long as it will still idle down with same voltage ( I am at 0.945v at idle-1600mhz ) , that be fine .


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> Ok, Thanks, I thought hitting mouse button or keyboard would bring it out of sleep , I know you can set your power switch to shutdown, sleep etc , what do you have it set to ?
> 
> Sorry about newbee questions, I never used sleep or any power saving stuff on desktop and come from XP before this , i probably disabled everything there to, can't remember .
> 
> I'll give the C3 and C6 disabled a shot just for good measure, as long as it will still idle down with same voltage ( I am at 0.945v at idle-1600mhz ) , that be fine .


1. Don't have that set - requires ERP and "Keyboard to power on" Which I don't have.
2. Should be fine with C3 and C6 disabled - as stated in guide.


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> 1. Don't have that set - requires ERP and "Keyboard to power on" Which I don't have.
> 2. Should be fine with C3 and C6 disabled - as stated in guide.


Yes, i have that disabled to ErP and PS/2 keyboard power on , but I thought that was to power/start system from cold system.
I do have mouse and keyboard to" allow this device to wake computer" on under power management in device manager .

Anyway, thanks for help and so many questions .
I'll give the C3/6 disabled next time i am in bios .


----------



## RedWabbit

It's been a while since I messed with my overclock. The overclock failed and it reset a lot of stuff I got a lot of it back to where it was but I forget which setting locked in the clock to 45 and held it there. I don't want it to idle down, I want it to stay at 4.5ghz at all times. Any help?


----------



## Swag

Turn off power saving features and the C-states to keep it at the overclocked speed.


----------



## ZeppeMan

I have my new 3770k since a couple of days and this is what I got so far..

4.5Ghz @ 1.125v
CPU PLL @ 1.60v
CPU LLC @ Ultra High



I'm pretty happy with the results although my temps could be better at this voltage? Hottest core was 79°C during 12h Prime95, but the other cores stayed around 70°C.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

That's a low pll. You got a good chip, if that's prime stable


----------



## ZeppeMan

Well, Prime95 ran for 12h without any errors, also IBT and Linx no errors, and a couple of hours gaming.

I hope to get 4.7Ghz if the temps allow it. Maybe need to upgrade my Corsair H60.. Or maybe delid it, but I find it a bit to risky


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeppeMan*
> 
> Well, Prime95 ran for 12h without any errors, also IBT and Linx no errors, and a couple of hours gaming.
> 
> I hope to get 4.7Ghz if the temps allow it. Maybe need to upgrade my Corsair H60.. Or maybe delid it, but I find it a bit to risky


Check to see if your getting any WHEA kernel errors in event viewer , if Vcore is little on low side you can get them so check before going up again .


----------



## Ghostrider5666

Why is my bus speed in CPUZ at 99.98MHz? It's set in the BIO at 100. My 3770K is at 4.7Ghz at 1.27V max temp is 65.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghostrider5666*
> 
> Why is my bus speed in CPUZ at 99.98MHz? It's set in the BIO at 100. My 3770K is at 4.7Ghz at 1.27V max temp is 65.


It's normal - it's how windows reports it - that's as close to 100 as you'll get.


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> It's normal - it's how windows reports it - that's as close to 100 as you'll get.


Yes , That is what CPU-Z reports, what I found if you leave CPU spread spectrum on auto , CPU-Z outputs 99.99 to 100.00 bouncing back an forth .
Setting CPU spread spectrum off as in guide and you get steady 99.98 in CPU-Z then .

Either is right as it is set to 100 and just how it gets recorded by CPU-Z

OP on't try to compensate with bclk clock as there nothing wrong


----------



## mrtbahgs

Hopefully this is a fine place to post instead of starting a new thread.

Long story short, my BIOS was updated 6 or so months back and I guess it changed some settings around, I only noticed a few days ago that my RAM was running slower than rated so it lead me to redo all of my settings and now i need some OC clarification for my 3770K on a Sabertooth Z77.

Ive come across a few guides when looking for suggested settings in the BIOS and while most agree with each other, there are a few settings that can differ either a bit or be complete opposites. I was hoping to see which settings are the most up to date suggested choices for a basic OC of 4500.

I will revisit any addition discrepancies when i have more time, but here are the ones i recall right now:
~~AI Tweaker Menu
1) AI Overclock Tuner to Manual or XMP?
2) ASUS MultiCore Enhancement to Disable or Enable?
3) CPU Voltage Manual or Offset? (Is this what allows voltage to drop a lot when at idle? Mine is currently on manual and my voltage is highest when in idle over full load, seems wrong to me)
4) CPU PLL Voltage, currently at 1.70000 is it something worth trying to lower when dialing things in or just stick with voltage changes only?
~~DIGI+ Power Control Menu
5) CPU Load Line Calibration High or Ultra High or in what scenario would I want which setting?
6) CPU Voltage Frequency Manual or Auto
7) If #6 is manual, what Fixed Frequency, i've seen 350 and 500, maybe more suggested too
8) CPU Current Capability to 100 or 140%? Ive only seen the extremes shown and no middle suggestions, is it worth trying at 100 but if it fails go back to 140 or just do 140 period?
~~Advanced - CPU Configuration - CPU Power Management Configuration
9) C values all disabled from the start or only if you have issues?

Sorry if this gets brought up a lot, i just see different answers out there so am trying to get an up to date reply without reading through 400+ pages on multiple threads to see if eventually people agree.

Lastly if you can chime in briefly on my current settings and how much more I should keep trying to tweak them beyond waiting for the previous answers Id appreciate that as well.

10) Currently CPU Load Line Calibration is on High, when I had it on Ultra high i noticed my 100% load voltage was at the manual setting i used like 1.27 for example and I believe Idle voltage was the same, but when I switched down to High, my idle voltage is now equal to my manually set value, but my 100% load voltage actually drops and stays at like 1.235 during the load. Shouldn't my Idle voltage be able to be that low or lower as well then?

11) My most recent setup is 100x45, CPU Load Line = High, Current Capability = 140%, CPU PLL = 1.7000, Manual Voltage = 1.25...
When idle i show a voltage of 1.248 and temperatures of 31, 34, 35, 30 C
When under 100% load (Prime95 FFT) my voltage drops to 1.216 and has max temperatures of 73, 78, 79, 69 C
This is only when doing a short run of Prime95 as I am still trying to do basic dialing in of all those other settings before I decide to run a long test, but no issues yet so once the other stuff is locked in, I plan to keep dropping voltage bit by bit to see how low I can get.
Just curious if any comments can be made at this point to see where I fall in terms of my chip and if I should keep finalizing the 4500 setting, or if I am in a good situation, be worth pushing for 4700 or something higher before doing long stability tests?

Thanks in advance for any assistance you can provide.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> 1) AI Overclock Tuner to Manual or XMP?
> 2) ASUS MultiCore Enhancement to Disable or Enable?
> 3) CPU Voltage Manual or Offset? (Is this what allows voltage to drop a lot when at idle? Mine is currently on manual and my voltage is highest when in idle over full load, seems wrong to me)
> 4) CPU PLL Voltage, currently at 1.70000 is it something worth trying to lower when dialing things in or just stick with voltage changes only?
> ~~DIGI+ Power Control Menu
> 5) CPU Load Line Calibration High or Ultra High or in what scenario would I want which setting?
> 6) CPU Voltage Frequency Manual or Auto
> 7) If #6 is manual, what Fixed Frequency, i've seen 350 and 500, maybe more suggested too
> 8) CPU Current Capability to 100 or 140%? Ive only seen the extremes shown and no middle suggestions, is it worth trying at 100 but if it fails go back to 140 or just do 140 period?
> ~~Advanced - CPU Configuration - CPU Power Management Configuration
> 9) C values all disabled from the start or only if you have issues?


1. Manual
2. Disable
3. When it is manual, regardless of what you are using the PC for, the voltage is the same. When it is offset, it depends on the intensity of the program you are currently using and determine an appropriate voltage, although, sometimes the voltage it picks is wrong and results in under or over voltage.
4. Some people have experienced it has lowered their CPU temps and I personally use mine at 1.7000.
5. Ultra High for every scenario. This doesn't really affect anything if you are using manual voltage
6. Manual
7. Set to 350
8. 140%
9. C states all disabled regardless of scenario unless you plan on using hibernation in Windows


----------



## mrtbahgs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> 1. Manual
> 2. Disable
> 3. When it is manual, regardless of what you are using the PC for, the voltage is the same. When it is offset, it depends on the intensity of the program you are currently using and determine an appropriate voltage, although, sometimes the voltage it picks is wrong and results in under or over voltage.
> 4. Some people have experienced it has lowered their CPU temps and I personally use mine at 1.7000.
> 5. Ultra High for every scenario. This doesn't really affect anything if you are using manual voltage
> 6. Manual
> 7. Set to 350
> 8. 140%
> 9. C states all disabled regardless of scenario unless you plan on using hibernation in Windows


All changes applied as suggested, thanks for the speedy response. I am curious on #3 though because before my fully loaded voltage would indeed drop below my set manual 1.25v to 1.216 if on "High" and idle would return to the set 1.248, now when back to "Ultra High" it is locked in at 1.248v for both situations. I assume having that voltage back up there when loaded is the main reason my temperatures now increased by 3-4C for all cores.
So basically its running noticeably warmer when all i changed was the Load Line Calibration and now the CPU Voltage Frequency is manually locked in at 350. Perhaps my old, slightly cooler setup wasn't completely stable or something, but it'd be interested to see if someone else's setup is cooler and still stable with only the Load Line down to High.

Quick run shows new loaded temps at 76/82/83/74 and idle at 32/35/35/29 C.

It also seems like idle will change voltage a bit for a short moment from 1.248 to 1.256v and then return, so again for whatever reason my idle has the potential to run a higher voltage than my loaded cpu, but this time its a smaller difference and only for a random spurt.


----------



## Swag

Setting it to Ultra-High decreases the amount of pivot points the voltage uses. So basically, it fluctuates less. If you use the lowest LLC, you will have more pivot points resulting in more frequent fluctuations in voltage depending on the intensity of the program. However, on manual and offset, the optimal setting when overclocking is Ultra High. There have been a few problems where setting to High has fixed the problem, but unless your chip has a problem running stable with Ultra High, I recommend you don't change it to High.

It will run slightly hotter since it will always now be in its static voltage. I run manual voltage as well since I don't need offset. My PC runs 100% load 24/7 and having offset just causes problems with the slight dips in voltage sometimes. However, if you use your PC casually, offset is an option for you. Just for me, it isn't an option.


----------



## mrtbahgs

Alright that makes sense, thanks.

So now the only thing left for me to play with settings wise would be to keep lowering my voltage while it remains stable or to try and bump up the multiplier until I don't want to get any hotter?
I don't think I want to permanently run a bus higher than 100 so I dont see a point in trying 103 or something else although It was set to a higher value at one point (103 or 105) when I let the BIOS do its own optimal OC originally, but the multiplier was like 41 back then too and im not sure on the voltage. Also I probably dont want it messing with my RAM for a minor change in core speed.

Once im feeling good enough on my settings then is the suggested full stability test still with the setup on page 1 of this thread for Custom Prime95 (10mins and set my available memory etc) or has there been changes?

I will have to touch base with you later regarding the offset path since I will probably want to switch to it since I leave my computer idle for like 16 hours a day and don't see a need in forcing the voltage to sit up high that long for no reason, but that can all come after i finalize my stable OC setup currently.


----------



## Swag

Prime95 should still be set with custom settings running each FFT size at 10 minutes each. So click blend, and then custom so you can have the same FFT sizes blend uses at the same time you can change the FFT run time.

Running higher than 100 can result in permanent damage to your PCIE slots and sometimes, even the devices connected to the PCIE slots (GPU and sound cars and stuff). I do not recommend increasing above 100. This should only be changed for extreme overclocking such as LN2 or DICE.

If you want, you can try to max out the clock with the voltage. However, 4.5GHz is actually the highest point where the OC is worth it. What I mean is that anything above 4.5 results in much higher voltages than the previous increases and not worth the extra heat/voltage. I run my CPU at a higher speed (4.8GHz) because I can run it with very low vcore. However, if this was not the case, I would stop at 4.5.


----------



## Synesteria

Overclocked 3570K to 4,4 GHz according to this guide. When I run mprime torture test on Ubuntu, CPU-G shows that CPU frequencies are at 3,4 GHz. What's going on?


----------



## Edkiefer

Are you running straight 44x cpu multiplier or you doing it with turbo ?

I know Linux GPU don't do turbo clocks so maybe same with CPU turbo .


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synesteria*
> 
> Overclocked 3570K to 4,4 GHz according to this guide. When I run mprime torture test on Ubuntu, CPU-G shows that CPU frequencies are at 3,4 GHz. What's going on?


flash your bios again. It's a bug that sometimes happens.


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Prime95 should still be set with custom settings running each FFT size at 10 minutes each. So click blend, and then custom so you can have the same FFT sizes blend uses at the same time you can change the FFT run time.
> 
> Running higher than 100 can result in permanent damage to your PCIE slots and sometimes, even the devices connected to the PCIE slots (GPU and sound cars and stuff). I do not recommend increasing above 100. This should only be changed for extreme overclocking such as LN2 or DICE.
> 
> If you want, you can try to max out the clock with the voltage. However, 4.5GHz is actually the highest point where the OC is worth it. What I mean is that anything above 4.5 results in much higher voltages than the previous increases and not worth the extra heat/voltage. I run my CPU at a higher speed (4.8GHz) because I can run it with very low vcore. However, if this was not the case, I would stop at 4.5.


Hi Swag

Can you give some info on how Digi+ CPU power phase affects CPU temps , why ?
I have a system with only 4.2ghz and raised power phase up a notch and noticed CPU temps went up 1-2c with 1-2w added under load (prime95).

I know higher values raises system temps, but I thought it would affect MB VRM , not CPU itself .
Maybe cpu gets hotter cause more voltage at a lower load , as min and max voltages have not changed as far as i can see software wise .

Just trying to understand whats going on and how it affects CPU .


----------



## Swag

*Purely theoretical and may be wrong as I will assume certain factors*

What is Power Phase and how does it affect the CPU?
Power phase are regulators that carry voltage from the PSU -> Motherboard -> CPU (through channels). The more regulators you have, the smoother the electricity travels when it makes its way from the PSU to the CPU. Because it is used to power the CPU, this will affect the CPU mostly.

Why does it cause higher system temps?
Let's assume that each regulator can hold a certain amount of power and that continuous power is being fed into the system. Assume that each block can hold 5 watts (purely arbitrary).
4 regulators vs 8 regulators. As each has continuous power being fed and they can hold a certain amount of energy, then since there are more regulators in the second system, there would be more heat produced. Even though the CPU uses the same amount of energy, the regulators are 'holding' more energy in the 8 regulator system vs the 4 regulator system. You may say that this seems less productive and a waste of energy, however, the electricity as it travels from the PSU / Motherboard to the CPU will be more consistent as it has many more 'holders' of the energy. As well, you can assume that if there were to be a blip (spacing) between the energy delivered from the PSU, the extra energy being held can hold the CPU up for even a few milliseconds for the next energy packets to arrive.

I'm using layman's terms here because there are some words I do know concerning electricity, however, I am lacking in knowledge is proper application and may result in misinterpretation of what I wanted to convey.


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> *Purely theoretical and may be wrong as I will assume certain factors*
> 
> What is Power Phase and how does it affect the CPU?
> Power phase are regulators that carry voltage from the PSU -> Motherboard -> CPU (through channels). The more regulators you have, the smoother the electricity travels when it makes its way from the PSU to the CPU. Because it is used to power the CPU, this will affect the CPU mostly.
> 
> Why does it cause higher system temps?
> Let's assume that each regulator can hold a certain amount of power and that continuous power is being fed into the system. Assume that each block can hold 5 watts (purely arbitrary).
> 4 regulators vs 8 regulators. As each has continuous power being fed and they can hold a certain amount of energy, then since there are more regulators in the second system, there would be more heat produced. Even though the CPU uses the same amount of energy, the regulators are 'holding' more energy in the 8 regulator system vs the 4 regulator system. You may say that this seems less productive and a waste of energy, however, the electricity as it travels from the PSU / Motherboard to the CPU will be more consistent as it has many more 'holders' of the energy. As well, you can assume that if there were to be a blip (spacing) between the energy delivered from the PSU, the extra energy being held can hold the CPU up for even a few milliseconds for the next energy packets to arrive.
> 
> I'm using layman's terms here because there are some words I do know concerning electricity, however, I am lacking in knowledge is proper application and may result in misinterpretation of what I wanted to convey.


Ok, thanks for input . It would be nice if Asus or other manufactures went into more detail what some of these options due and were best used .
Doing search on web shows very little, mostly marketing stuff .
Yes, I know the more regulators the smoother, less ripple output you get . I do have some experience with electricity .
The best I found was these settings affect how many phases are energized for a given load .
Seems defaults is Intel spec on a balanced amount and setting to extreme give full amount always .

PS: I didn't even change to extreme option , this was Asus optimized one , which is suppose to be efficient in power . but i guess it is more aggressive than Intel spec under load .
Probably don't even need to run anything higher than auto for 4.2-4.3 range but was just seeing how or what affects it does . If I planned to go higher with more voltage I of course would go by guide, extreme setting but I want low voltage, temps and free OC









Edit: I run 4.2 with 1.12v and max peak temp with hottest core is 65c with prime95 , something like BF4 gets 58-60c (highest temp game I have) .


----------



## ramnesia

Thank you for making this thread, It is very very helpful.
Started my first overclock thanks to you and everyone who helped.
I started with 1.25 vcore @4.5 @4.6 then @4.7(stable 15 min stress test).
@4.7 (15 min stress test) my temps hit 89 degree. What do you think?


----------



## mr1hm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ramnesia*
> 
> Thank you for making this thread, It is very very helpful.
> Started my first overclock thanks to you and everyone who helped.
> I started with 1.25 vcore @4.5 @4.6 then @4.7(stable 15 min stress test).
> @4.7 (15 min stress test) my temps hit 89 degree. What do you think?


that's really good if it's stable imo









if you play some games like BF4, Crysis 3 or any other CPU intensive game, you can give them a go and check for crashing or any weird things going on. you could also try different stress tests (if you haven't already) to confirm; i like using AIDA64's FPU stress test but, watch your temperatures, it'll make it sky rocket.


----------



## ramnesia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr1hm*
> 
> that's really good if it's stable imo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if you play some games like BF4, Crysis 3 or any other CPU intensive game, you can give them a go and check for crashing or any weird things going on. you could also try different stress tests (if you haven't already) to confirm; i like using AIDA64's FPU stress test but, watch your temperatures, it'll make it sky rocket.


Yeah i played bf4 @ 4.6 for an hour and it was stable.
I tried 4.8 on 1.25v but prime95 stopped.
I think im gonna stay @4.7 and try to see how much i can lower the voltage.


----------



## ramnesia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Prime95 should still be set with custom settings running each FFT size at 10 minutes each. So click blend, and then custom so you can have the same FFT sizes blend uses at the same time you can change the FFT run time.
> 
> Running higher than 100 can result in permanent damage to your PCIE slots and sometimes, even the devices connected to the PCIE slots (GPU and sound cars and stuff). I do not recommend increasing above 100. This should only be changed for extreme overclocking such as LN2 or DICE.
> 
> If you want, you can try to max out the clock with the voltage. However, 4.5GHz is actually the highest point where the OC is worth it. What I mean is that anything above 4.5 results in much higher voltages than the previous increases and not worth the extra heat/voltage. I run my CPU at a higher speed (4.8GHz) because I can run it with very low vcore. However, if this was not the case, I would stop at 4.5.


Can you tell me how low your vcore is @ 4.8.


----------



## Swag

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2461336

Same OC, but now I have 2 GPU's in this system and instead of 4 DIMMs of RAM, I have 2 DIMMs.


----------



## ramnesia

I am gonna try ≤1.27v @4.8 cause on 1.25v and 1.26v wasn't stable, but before that and after i read that past 4.5 is not beneficial, i am gonna costumise it @ 4.5 and stable of course.


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2461336
> 
> Same OC, but now I have 2 GPU's in this system and instead of 4 DIMMs of RAM, I have 2 DIMMs.


Just curious, what voltage would it take to run just say 4.5 for that chip ?
like 1.19-1.20 ?


----------



## Swag

Here you go:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2635857


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Here you go:
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2635857


So its stable at such low voltage, thats very good chip as that is around 4.2-4.3 voltage range .


----------



## Swag

Man, I thought I had the picture still of me running it for 24 hours.







So sad.

Yea, it's stable at that, but I prefer to use my 4.8 since it makes really no difference for me. Also, my PC is always in a cooled room so I don't really have a hard time maintaining temps.


----------



## DeHollander

I have read that some people have change the CPU PLL to = 1.7V
I have the AsusP8Z77-M Pro and not able to get another setting then auto.
The biosversion are bios v.1016


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeHollander*
> 
> I have read that some people have change the CPU PLL to = 1.7V
> I have the AsusP8Z77-M Pro and not able to get another setting then auto.
> The biosversion are bios v.1016


If you are on the updated bios version for your motherboard and you can't input a different value, then you will have to stay with Auto. This was to reduce temperatures when it was at stock 1.8, however, there have been mixed reviews as to if this actually works for every PC. It worked for mine, and it worked for others, however, not for everyone.









Try just selecting the box and typing a number, sometimes that's how it works rather than looking for a drop-down menu.


----------



## DeHollander

No it's not working typing a number. How can i read de PLL voltage in windows?
It's on auto, i am scared that it set to high automaticly.


----------



## Edkiefer

Don't worry about it being to high, that is default for all Z77 MB but you can see values using HWinfo64 , they even have some Asus section in sensor data .

PS the voltages might be off from real values, as any software is only so good .
Don't freakout if you see memory at 1.48v when it should be 1.5v


----------



## Swag

Auto sets it to 1.80000. Do not worry.







In addition to that, the values an Asus board will use for PLL is low compared to the recommended maximum for an Ivy Bridge so you do not have to worry. The only voltage that using auto really hurts is vcore.


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Auto sets it to 1.80000. Do not worry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In addition to that, the values an Asus board will use for PLL is low compared to the recommended maximum for an Ivy Bridge so you do not have to worry. The only voltage that using auto really hurts is vcore.


I was one that didn't see a change, but at the time I was on mild OC, think it was 4.0 with most settings on auto vcore=1.10-1.11 v , all LLC on auto along with phase control .

I just tried it with higher OC and "seems" it might be 1c cooler , one note, reason why I posted .

When changing CPU PLL at first I just entered 1.700 , hit F10 , yes and restarted and nothing changed .
back to bios setting and its still auto , Ok try this again ,hit enter on field change to 1,700 but i used the -/+ to change it a bit, see if it would even .
It went to a higher decimal length , like 1.70000 or something . hit F10 ,and it saved right.
So make sure you try it again , I am on P8Z77V-pro if that maters .


----------



## Swag

A lot of people have seen no change in temperatures, however, there are still some that do see a change. Of course, it is hard to get a full study on it since most people don't use delta temperatures, most people use just the temperature they read from a program.


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> A lot of people have seen no change in temperatures, however, there are still some that do see a change. Of course, it is hard to get a full study on it since most people don't use delta temperatures, most people use just the temperature they read from a program.


I am using either HWinfo64 or Openharwaremonitor , they all generally give very close same reading , With CPU temps though how else would you monitor it, I do have means to use external sensors (IR gun or thermo wire to DVM ) ?

Oh, how much did it lower for you about ?

Edit: On measuring temps, I see what you mean now , amount over ambient /room temp .


----------



## ramnesia

All right i got every thing stable 18h+ prime 95 i also used IBT, BF4 @4.5 with 1.14v Vcore jumps to 1.15v with LLC 75% CPU PLL 1.8v and using offset of -0.030v, max temp 68,75,73,70c.
http://valid.x86.fr/imknvr


----------



## ramnesia

Oh man







i crached @ 19h with a bluescreen code 124 could it be from the offset or my vcore?


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ramnesia*
> 
> Oh man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i crached @ 19h with a bluescreen code 124 could it be from the offset or my vcore?


Check first page of guide for info . Bluescreen list .

0x124 = increase/decrease vcore

That is very low voltage and I am surprised BF4 ran ok, I find that more sensitive than prime95 .
Bump it up 10-20mv , Try -10 to -15 offset , your probably getting close .

Also you can check if you were getting WHEA errors in event viewer when running load tests .


----------



## ramnesia

I found out i wasn't stable with 1.14v, i ran prime 95 again on 1.14v manual voltage without offset and after 40 min i crashed. The 1st time i didn't crash on that voltage with 12h prime 95.
I am trying now with 1.15v.
I awlays check for WHEA errors and none so far. I only got these when i was trying 4.7GHz and 4.8GHz.


----------



## Edkiefer

you probably need to bump it good amount then , like 20mv .


----------



## ulysses721

Hello everyone, a noob here with an OC dilemma.

The past couple of days I've been trying to overclock my i5-3570k to at lest 4.5ghz, but it is only overclocking to 3.7ghz. I followed the Asus Guide to overclocking on Overclock.net.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1291703/ivy-bridge-overclocking-guide-asus-motherboards

I am not sure what I am doing wrong, any help would be appreciated.

Screenshot of current OC: http://i.imgur.com/K64ZZMy.png

My specs:

i5-3570k

Noctua NH-D14

Asus P8z77-VLK

16GB Ram

2x GTX 760 SLI

650watt Rosewill Capstone

I am not sure what I am doing wrong. Any help would be appreciated!

Thank you


----------



## mrtbahgs

I dont know a ton on the OC yet, but im pretty sure its your voltage. CPU-Z shows it at 1.088 during that screen shot. Try going to 1.300 or something and then backing it down bit by bit to find a stable 4.5 OC


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtbahgs*
> 
> I dont know a ton on the OC yet, but im pretty sure its your voltage. CPU-Z shows it at 1.088 during that screen shot. Try going to 1.300 or something and then backing it down bit by bit to find a stable 4.5 OC


i noticed the low Vcore also and wondered if they are saving their changes when exiting the BIOS since the multi is just 38.


----------



## ulysses721

Thank you for the responses. I changed the vcore to about 1.25, but it is still OCing at 3.7ghz. I will try and increase the voltage to 1.3. How high should I go? Is the voltage usually the problem? Is my CPU faulty?


----------



## looniam

are you raising the multiplier?


----------



## mrtbahgs

Are you changing the multiplier to like 42 or something a bit higher to try that? The core ratio limit, all of them should change together when you change just one. Same with CPU power management -> CPU ratio. The voltage is to help stablize the higher multiplier.

*edit: basically you set like 95% of the settings and dont touch them again, the other 5% you change at times to fine tune.*


----------



## ulysses721

I have the multiplier set to 45 for 4500mhz. @mrtbahgs and looniam, I think I might have changed something I should not have changed. I watched the video in the post and many things seemed to change. I will post a few screen shots of the changes I made in the BIOS.

http://i.imgur.com/MiS5LDI.png

http://i.imgur.com/q13DVXd.png

http://i.imgur.com/u3iyxvD.png

http://i.imgur.com/RIKQeqf.png

http://i.imgur.com/PgmkN8V.png

I think something is wrong with those settings, but I am not sure what it is.

I thought I was forgetting to save the changes, but that is not the case. I made sure to save the changes.

Edit: One more screen shot of the CPU Power Management Config

http://i.imgur.com/rKL0nNl.png


----------



## mrtbahgs

According to the guide Screenshots, your differences are:

First image - ASUS Multicore Enhancement should be disabled.
Third image - CPU PLL Voltage should be 1.70000
Fifth image - CPU Current Capability should be 140%

Thats just comparing, im not sure how much a difference those make, i think the CPU PLL one is important though at least. Maybe re-read those definitions to understand them more if you need to.

A few screens were possibly missing so might have 1 or 2 other settings off. Just take pics with your phone if you dont have a 2nd PC to compare every single setting again. And yes remember to save after.


----------



## ulysses721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtbahgs*
> 
> According to the guide Screenshots, your differences are:
> 
> First image - ASUS Multicore Enhancement should be disabled.
> Third image - CPU PLL Voltage should be 1.70000
> Fifth image - CPU Current Capability should be 140%
> 
> Thats just comparing, im not sure how much a difference those make, i think the CPU PLL one is important though at least. Maybe re-read those definitions to understand them more if you need to.
> 
> A few screens were possibly missing so might have 1 or 2 other settings off. Just take pics with your phone if you dont have a 2nd PC to compare every single setting again. And yes remember to save after.


I took a look at those screen shots again and compared on my laptop. I disabled the ASUS Multicore Enhancement. However, the other two options, CPU PLL Voltage I cannot even change and CPU Current Capability is only at 120%. I posted a couple of screen shots to show my BIOS won't allow me to change those values:

http://i.imgur.com/gVJbWSj.png

http://i.imgur.com/zOId6ZI.png


----------



## mrtbahgs

Hmm I'm not sure what else then as I only recently OCed mine and it just happened to work fine and I could change everything. My only random guess would be if potentially its an old BIOS version or something and the settings can be changed with a more recent version?

I'd say suggest posting what version BIOS you have and the date of its release if possible and someone more experience might be able to help if its something different.


----------



## ulysses721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtbahgs*
> 
> Hmm I'm not sure what else then as I only recently OCed mine and it just happened to work fine and I could change everything. My only random guess would be if potentially its an old BIOS version or something and the settings can be changed with a more recent version?
> 
> I'd say suggest posting what version BIOS you have and the date of its release if possible and someone more experience might be able to help if its something different.


Now that you mention it, my BIOS isn't up to date. How on earth do I update my BIOS? Never thought I would be asking this.

Edit: I followed the guide and tried to update the BIOS, but I am unable to open the CAD file? What is this?

I have to say thanks for all the trouble you are going through to help me with these issues, I really appreciate your responses.


----------



## ramnesia

Do u have aisuite installed? Cause if you do, it will be easy for you to do it from there. Or you can put the bios files on a fat32 flash drive and from bios go to asus ez flash 2 utility. Flash the new bios from there


----------



## ulysses721

Update time. This morning I decided to use the Asus Suite and try to OC from there with their Auto Tuning function and it worked, I was able to OC to 4.2ghz, but at 103.5 BCLK. That's great an all, but I don't want Auto Tuning settings.

So I decided to go into the BIOS, set everything to default and only change the multiplier to 45 while leaving the BCLK @ 100 and everything else at Auto and it worked!

I am now able to OC to 4.5ghz @ 1.280 volts.

My next question regards OCing temperatures when running Prime 95. How high is too high? Is +90 degrees C dangerous?

One of my cores hit 87 C and went yellow on Core Temp. Is that too high?

Edit: Nvm, temps dropped to around 62/70/75/68 on each core when running Prime 95.

Edit: Are these temps too high when running Prime 95? I am thinking no since it is a stress test. Normal temps when not doing a stress test are never this high.

Edit: I guess I am just trying to understand what these results are telling me.

Edit: According to those videos the temps should not exceed the Tj. Max which is 105 C. So if I don't exceed that or come to close, I am good?

So many edits! Damn, OC is fun and exciting stuff. Wish I had done this sooner!

Thanks for all your help guys!


----------



## mr1hm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ulysses721*
> 
> Update time. This morning I decided to use the Asus Suite and try to OC from there with their Auto Tuning function and it worked, I was able to OC to 4.2ghz, but at 103.5 BCLK. That's great an all, but I don't want Auto Tuning settings.
> 
> So I decided to go into the BIOS, set everything to default and only change the multiplier to 45 while leaving the BCLK @ 100 and everything else at Auto and it worked!
> 
> I am now able to OC to 4.5ghz @ 1.280 volts.
> 
> My next question regards OCing temperatures when running Prime 95. How high is too high? Is +90 degrees C dangerous?
> 
> One of my cores hit 87 C and went yellow on Core Temp. Is that too high?
> 
> Edit: Nvm, temps dropped to around 62/70/75/68 on each core when running Prime 95.
> 
> Edit: Are these temps too high when running Prime 95? I am thinking no since it is a stress test. Normal temps when not doing a stress test are never this high.
> 
> Edit: I guess I am just trying to understand what these results are telling me.
> 
> Edit: According to those videos the temps should not exceed the Tj. Max which is 105 C. So if I don't exceed that or come to close, I am good?
> 
> So many edits! Damn, OC is fun and exciting stuff. Wish I had done this sooner!
> 
> Thanks for all your help guys!


if it's staying above 90C+ for long periods of time, imo it's dangerous. there may be a possibility of CPU throttling as well as CPU degradation. if you saw it in a stress test for a split second, it should be just fine.

your temps look good in P95 but, those differences in the cores seem quite big to me. not sure if it's a bad thing though.


----------



## ulysses721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr1hm*
> 
> if it's staying above 90C+ for long periods of time, imo it's dangerous. there may be a possibility of CPU throttling as well as CPU degradation. if you saw it in a stress test for a split second, it should be just fine.
> 
> your temps look good in P95 but, those differences in the cores seem quite big to me. not sure if it's a bad thing though.


The difference in core temperature is quite big I agree. I have core 1 @ 63, everything else is above 70 C. Core 3 is always the one that is the highest.

I am wondering if I have to reapply thermal paste or maybe I have too much? Not sure.


----------



## mr1hm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ulysses721*
> 
> The difference in core temperature is quite big I agree. I have core 1 @ 63, everything else is above 70 C. Core 3 is always the one that is the highest.
> 
> I am wondering if I have to reapply thermal paste or maybe I have too much? Not sure.


it definitely wouldn't hurt, i remember reapplying thermal paste at least a few times the first time i picked up my 3770k









my temps between cores don't vary more than a degree or two; for me, if i saw any core vary by more than 5C, i reapplied thermal paste/remounted the heatsink.


----------



## mrtbahgs

I know after my 12hour stress test I was at 76, 81, 82, 73 and figured it was fine, core 3 was also my max temp.

Im wondering now though if my heatsink isn't sitting as good as it could if you are getting all temps below 80 on air, im using an H100.


----------



## ulysses721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtbahgs*
> 
> I know after my 12hour stress test I was at 76, 81, 82, 73 and figured it was fine, core 3 was also my max temp.
> 
> Im wondering now though if my heatsink isn't sitting as good as it could if you are getting all temps below 80 on air, im using an H100.


I have a slight larger differential in temps than you. The difference between my 1st and 3rd is 13 degrees. Way too much. I probably have to reset my heat sink and buy better thermal paste.

And yes I am using air cooling, Noctua NH-D14.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ulysses721*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mrtbahgs*
> 
> I know after my 12hour stress test I was at 76, 81, 82, 73 and figured it was fine, core 3 was also my max temp.
> 
> Im wondering now though if my heatsink isn't sitting as good as it could if you are getting all temps below 80 on air, im using an H100.
> 
> 
> 
> I have a slight larger differential in temps than you. The difference between my 1st and 3rd is 13 degrees. Way too much. I probably have to reset my heat sink and buy better thermal paste.
> 
> And yes I am using air cooling, Noctua NH-D14.
Click to expand...

though 1.28 is some pretty decent voltage see if you can't get it a bit lower. that will make more of a difference than re-applying thermal paste.

anything at or below 75c is excellent but try to stay below 80c. and don't worry, on the avg i get a 10c difference between my lowest and highest core - and thats having a locked i5-2400.


----------



## Edkiefer

having #3 core run hotter is normal , my core 3 can run like 8c higher than others and temps do jump around with load, that is normal .
Your max temps are on the high side of what i would use 24/7 .
what are temps in normal app, like some games, BF3/4 is good one for that as it uses all cores pretty high % .


----------



## mrtbahgs

BF4 played a few rounds, max temps from Real Temp = 63, 62, 61, 55. So decent enough but i wonder how it compares to others with H100 or on air, id assume id be a few C under anyone on air if its setup right.


----------



## PachAz

The temps will highly depend on the ambient temps, for example in sweden it has been crazy hot in the summer, which is unusual making the temps rise alot. Since homes in sweden dont have AC (due to the generaly cold weather), the warm temperature has been a real pain.


----------



## ulysses721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> though 1.28 is some pretty decent voltage see if you can't get it a bit lower. that will make more of a difference than re-applying thermal paste.
> 
> anything at or below 75c is excellent but try to stay below 80c. and don't worry, on the avg i get a 10c difference between my lowest and highest core - and thats having a locked i5-2400.


I'll try to go lower and report back.

@ every one who helped, thank you very much. +rep for you all


----------



## Goggle Eye

Very new at over clocking and want to thank you for the post and videos. Took a lot of notes. Have a P8Z77-V Deluxe Mother Board and a I7 2600K CPU. V Core is 1.315v at 4.5GHz O.C.. Old computer and thought it would be a good computer to learn O.C. on.

Current BIOS.

Can not locate in BIOS the CPU Bus Speed/Dram Speed Ratio Mode to set at 100:100. Any clues if it exist in BIOS for this M/Board? Is the BIOS doing an auto set when set to Manual?

BSOD at 2 hours of Prime 95 100 percent set to 10. Code 00024, 0000101, Increase V Core Volts.

Is this Code caused by to high of a V Core Voltage? 00001e KMODE_EXCEPTION_NOT_ HANDELD

Tried dropping the PLL set at 1.80v dropped to 1.70v did not help.

The VID in Core Temp Window is not changing when running Prime 95 per instructions. It always reads the following. Windows Power settings on Balanced or High performance does not matter must have a wrong setting?

The Load Line Calibration set to Ultra High is this OK should the LLC settings be set to High? Set to High but did not notice changes it was early early morning and this old man was taking power naps. LOL

Default Settings:

VID____________VCore BIOS____________CPUZ Window

1.3311v___________ Auto__________________1.216v

Ran Prime 95 for 2 Hours no issues then BSOD see above.

O.Clock Settings The LLC setting on Ultra Hugh OK Is this over shooting?

VID____________ BIOS Vcore ____________CPUZ Window

1.316v___________1.315v___________________1.320v

Nine degree c heat spread. Air Cooled Prolimatech Megahalems. Push/Pull Configuration Fans San Ace 2700 RPM Static Pressure 45.2 Delta Temp at Cooler intake? Case Intake Ambient Temps 26c _ 27c .

Core Temps O.C. Prime 95 100 percent at 2 hours of run time.

V Corte 1.35v

0________1_______2________3

66c______72c_____75c______66c

Should the thermal Prolimatech Thermal Grease be reapplied or de lid the CPU? The cooler has been installed for 3 years. Will push to 85c.

Thank You


----------



## Goggle Eye

Edit to orginal post:

Did not get a BSOD with default settings.

With O.C..

Ran Prime 95 for 2 Hours no issues then BSOD see above


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goggle Eye*
> 
> Very new at over clocking and want to thank you for the post and videos. Took a lot of notes. Have a P8Z77-V Deluxe Mother Board and a I7 2600K CPU. V Core is 1.315v at 4.5GHz O.C.. Old computer and thought it would be a good computer to learn O.C. on.
> 
> Current BIOS.
> 
> Can not locate in BIOS the CPU Bus Speed/Dram Speed Ratio Mode to set at 100:100. Any clues if it exist in BIOS for this M/Board? Is the BIOS doing an auto set when set to Manual?
> 
> BSOD at 2 hours of Prime 95 100 percent set to 10. Code 00024, 0000101, Increase V Core Volts.
> 
> Is this Code caused by to high of a V Core Voltage? 00001e KMODE_EXCEPTION_NOT_ HANDELD
> 
> Tried dropping the PLL set at 1.80v dropped to 1.70v did not help.
> 
> The VID in Core Temp Window is not changing when running Prime 95 per instructions. It always reads the following. Windows Power settings on Balanced or High performance does not matter must have a wrong setting?
> 
> The Load Line Calibration set to Ultra High is this OK should the LLC settings be set to High? Set to High but did not notice changes it was early early morning and this old man was taking power naps. LOL
> 
> Default Settings:
> 
> VID____________VCore BIOS____________CPUZ Window
> 
> 1.3311v___________ Auto__________________1.216v
> 
> Ran Prime 95 for 2 Hours no issues then BSOD see above.
> 
> O.Clock Settings The LLC setting on Ultra Hugh OK Is this over shooting?
> 
> VID____________ BIOS Vcore ____________CPUZ Window
> 
> 1.316v___________1.315v___________________1.320v
> 
> Nine degree c heat spread. Air Cooled Prolimatech Megahalems. Push/Pull Configuration Fans San Ace 2700 RPM Static Pressure 45.2 Delta Temp at Cooler intake? Case Intake Ambient Temps 26c _ 27c .
> 
> Core Temps O.C. Prime 95 100 percent at 2 hours of run time.
> 
> V Corte 1.35v
> 
> 0________1_______2________3
> 
> 66c______72c_____75c______66c
> 
> Should the thermal Prolimatech Thermal Grease be reapplied or de lid the CPU? The cooler has been installed for 3 years. Will push to 85c.
> 
> Thank You


This guide is mostly for IB CPU's you have SB chip .

CPU Bus Speed/Dram Speed Ratio Mode , that option is for IB only so don't worry .

what multiplier was the default , do you mean stock optimized bios , no OC ?

Anyway, SB can run higher voltages than IB , so with your low temps, try 10mv increase and see if that helps or hinders , I am guessing it will help with VID of 1.3v

PS: VID is a voltage table it only goes up or down with multiplier value . so it should stay constant on same multiplier of 45 .


----------



## Goggle Eye

Thank you Ediefer for the fast reply:

This guide is mostly for IB CPU's you have SB chip .

Was not aware this is a Sandy bridge Chip:









Please help me get this correct.







Just information not purchasing a new CPU for this M/Board new build in progress.

Mother Board Asus P8Z77-V Deluxe LGA 1155 BIOS version 2104, LGA 1155

Installed I 7 2600K Sandy Bridge. 2nd Generation

Could install a I 7 3770K Ivy Bridge? 3rd Generation

Ivy Bridge is smaller than Sandy Bridge?

CPU Bus Speed/Dram Speed Ratio Mode , that option is for IB only so don't worry

To me that does not make since. BIOS version 2104. If a Ivy bridge Chip was installed I7 3770K on this mother board then the option CPU Bus Speed /Dram Speed Ratio Mode would magically appear? Not saying you are wrong it just does not make since.

what multiplier was the default , do you mean stock optimized bios , no OC ?

On default settings Base Clock 100 x 38 = 3.8GHz in BIOS Auto settings. Not manually set. V Core 1.216v auto default setting. F-5.

Saved the settings.

Anyway, SB can run higher voltages than IB , so with your low temps, try 10mv increase and see if that helps or hinders , I am guessing it will help with VID of 1.3v

With a 2600K Sandy Bridge what is the maximum number of V Core Volts?

Temps should not go over 85c on a I 7 990x or 4930K to be on the safe side. Same rule of thumb for a I7 2600K?

VID is a voltage table it only goes up or down with multiplier value . so it should stay constant on same multiplier of 45 .

Reset every thing in BIOS to Default settings except the memory 10-10-10-24-2 and voltage for the memory at 1.50v

Should I drop the memory from 1600MHz to 800MHz while O.C.. Then set back to 1600 MHz when stable?

Ran prime 95 for 24 hours on default settings Passed. First test on default settings would not pass computer tried to do a up date and BSOD.

Ready to try the over clocking. will try the higher voltages on V core and post results.

Settings per guide I is doted and the T has been crossed.

Thanks for the help.









.


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goggle Eye*
> 
> Thank you Ediefer for the fast reply:
> 
> This guide is mostly for IB CPU's you have SB chip .
> 
> Was not aware this is a Sandy bridge Chip:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please help me get this correct.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just information not purchasing a new CPU for this M/Board new build in progress.
> 
> Mother Board Asus P8Z77-V Deluxe LGA 1155 BIOS version 2104, LGA 1155
> 
> Installed I 7 2600K Sandy Bridge. 2nd Generation
> 
> Could install a I 7 3770K Ivy Bridge? 3rd Generation
> 
> Ivy Bridge is smaller than Sandy Bridge?
> 
> CPU Bus Speed/Dram Speed Ratio Mode , that option is for IB only so don't worry
> 
> To me that does not make since. BIOS version 2104. If a Ivy bridge Chip was installed I7 3770K on this mother board then the option CPU Bus Speed /Dram Speed Ratio Mode would magically appear? Not saying you are wrong it just does not make since.
> 
> what multiplier was the default , do you mean stock optimized bios , no OC ?
> 
> On default settings Base Clock 100 x 38 = 3.8GHz in BIOS Auto settings. Not manually set. V Core 1.216v auto default setting. F-5.
> 
> Saved the settings.
> 
> Anyway, SB can run higher voltages than IB , so with your low temps, try 10mv increase and see if that helps or hinders , I am guessing it will help with VID of 1.3v
> 
> With a 2600K Sandy Bridge what is the maximum number of V Core Volts?
> 
> Temps should not go over 85c on a I 7 990x or 4930K to be on the safe side. Same rule of thumb for a I7 2600K?
> 
> VID is a voltage table it only goes up or down with multiplier value . so it should stay constant on same multiplier of 45 .
> 
> Reset every thing in BIOS to Default settings except the memory 10-10-10-24-2 and voltage for the memory at 1.50v
> 
> Should I drop the memory from 1600MHz to 800MHz while O.C.. Then set back to 1600 MHz when stable?
> 
> Ran prime 95 for 24 hours on default settings Passed. First test on default settings would not pass computer tried to do a up date and BSOD.
> 
> Ready to try the over clocking. will try the higher voltages on V core and post results.
> 
> Settings per guide I is doted and the T has been crossed.
> 
> Thanks for the help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Ok , i7 -2600 is sandy bridge , 1155 socket supports up to IB (3 gen) , 4th gen 4xxx use Z87 , 1150 socket .
So yes you could install 3770 , smaller ? I take it you mean die size, so yes IB is made on 22nm process .

I never had SB so my comments are from reading , I just happened to read a OC pdf guide for Z77 MB, it mentions the option only for IB and not SB . I am going to assume it has something with improvements in memory controller , I know IB has more divider steps .
Yes, for 24/7 use I would try to keep max temps with prime95 or other similar (OCCT, Linx ,etc) below the 80-85c range .
Voltage , that depends on who you ask , but in general for everyday use most say for IB 1.35v is about it for daily use . Sandy bridge can handle little more since its larger process (32nm) . you have to check what suggested voltage range but think 1.4v is doable and fine as long as temps are in check but check with others .
On memory if you don't enter XMP mode or do manual setting speed most times it defaults to 1333 , but 1600 should be fine to, just don't try 2400 memory right out of gate before you get CPU stable , do memory last .

This statement is confusing "
Ran prime 95 for 24 hours on default settings Passed. First test on default settings would not pass computer tried to do a up date and BSOD."

System should be stable before trying to OC , it should pass prime95 test on optimized defaults in bios, if not it might be memory issue or something else , double check all connections , making sure all plugs are in all the way .
As I posted before I think raising voltage 10-20mv should help you, that would still be below 1.35v , your temps are fine .


----------



## ulysses721

Update. I OC to 4.5ghz @ 1.250 volts. I think I can go lower. The temperatures are a lot lower now, just like looniam predicated.

I still have yet to do a 24 hr test, which I'll probably get to this weekend, but so far the results look promising.

My 3rd core is still the hottest by far, but it is staying below 76 degrees while everything else is below 66 degrees when running Prime95.

Regular use when gaming or doing anything else, temps go up to around 55 degrees. Not too bad.

I also noticed I am getting WAY more FPS in games such as CSGO and WoW, I am wondering if that is also due to the CPU OC? I was reading games that are more CPU driven that will happen, but is this true? Any other explanations for this boost in FPS?


----------



## Goggle Eye

Before O.C. Auto Tune in BIOS Base Clock 102 x 41 = 41.82 GHz V core volts at 1.34 timing on the memory was 9-9-9-24 at 1.59v Power watts 105w thru 112w. System would not pass 5 runs of Intel burn Test Prime 95 BSOSD with in 2 minutes.

Edkifer.

Very good information thank you. Was reading on OCN the highest safe voltage for 24/7 on Sandy Bridge is 1.39v on V Core for 24/7 (1.45v top.)

2nd Prime 95 24 hour test.
Running Prime 95 24 hours on default settings (F-5) passed. Intel Burn Test x 30 Passed. a second time for confirmation.

Did the Over clock per this guide:

Memory set at stock settings 1600 MHz 10-10-10-27-2N with 1.550v

CPU I7 2600K, V core from 1.350v down to 1.335v on Manual Mode could not get below 1.335v V Core apparently have a Bad Chip for over clocking? PLL 1.80v tried to lower to 1.70v did not help.

Ran Prime 95 for 12 hours and 30 runs of Intel Burn test. The O.C. passed.

Changed from manual Mode to Off Set. BIOS V Core 1.3350v - VID 1.3611 = Minus -0.025 Off Set

3rd run Prime 95 24 hour test.

Settings:

Changed from manual Mode to Off Set. BIOS V Core 1.3350v - VID 1.3611 = Minus -0.025 Off Set

VID: 1.3561v, 1.3611v, BIOS V Core 1.335v, Window V Core 1.336v, LLC Ultra High

Basic settings per guide:
AI Tuner manual
Base Clock 100
Multiplier 45
v core 1.335v
PLL 1.80
Off Set Mode Minus 0.025
Memory 10-10-10-27-2T at 1.50v Per Label

12 hours to 20 hours no errors.

Temps: o______1_____2_____3
57c___61c____60c__58c Hour 1
68c___75c____79c__72c Hour 2
67c___75c____79c__72c Hour 3
67c___75c____80c__71c Hour 4 Note Core three bumped 81c for 2 seconds then Temps dropped back down.

Power Volts 95w thru 101.2 watts

BSOD 21 Hours of Prime 95 software tried to up date and caused the BSOD?

0x00000124 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`11042028 00000000`be200000 00000000`0005110a ntoskrnl.exe ntoskrnl.exe+75bc0 NT Kernel & System Microsoft® Windows® Operating System Microsoft Corporation 6.1.7601.18409 (win7sp1_gdr.140303-2144) x64 ntoskrnl.exe+75bc0 C:\Windows\Minidump\080614-13431-01.dmp 8 15 7601 304,168 8/6/2014 5:31:28 AM

V core be bumped? Change the Offset + or minus? would bumping the VCLIO to 1.20 help? Does the v on the memory need to be bumped up to 1.55v?

Thank You


----------



## Goggle Eye

Update. I OC to 4.5ghz @ 1.250 volts. I think I can go lower. Nice chip.

721 the chip was sent to the wrong address? LOL


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goggle Eye*
> 
> Before O.C. Auto Tune in BIOS Base Clock 102 x 41 = 41.82 GHz V core volts at 1.34 timing on the memory was 9-9-9-24 at 1.59v Power watts 105w thru 112w. System would not pass 5 runs of Intel burn Test Prime 95 BSOSD with in 2 minutes.
> 
> Edkifer.
> 
> Very good information thank you. Was reading on OCN the highest safe voltage for 24/7 on Sandy Bridge is 1.39v on V Core for 24/7 (1.45v top.)
> 
> 2nd Prime 95 24 hour test.
> Running Prime 95 24 hours on default settings (F-5) passed. Intel Burn Test x 30 Passed. a second time for confirmation.
> 
> Did the Over clock per this guide:
> 
> Memory set at stock settings 1600 MHz 10-10-10-27-2N with 1.550v
> 
> CPU I7 2600K, V core from 1.350v down to 1.335v on Manual Mode could not get below 1.335v V Core apparently have a Bad Chip for over clocking? PLL 1.80v tried to lower to 1.70v did not help.
> 
> Ran Prime 95 for 12 hours and 30 runs of Intel Burn test. The O.C. passed.
> 
> Changed from manual Mode to Off Set. BIOS V Core 1.3350v - VID 1.3611 = Minus -0.025 Off Set
> 
> 3rd run Prime 95 24 hour test.
> 
> Settings:
> 
> Changed from manual Mode to Off Set. BIOS V Core 1.3350v - VID 1.3611 = Minus -0.025 Off Set
> 
> VID: 1.3561v, 1.3611v, BIOS V Core 1.335v, Window V Core 1.336v, LLC Ultra High
> 
> Basic settings per guide:
> AI Tuner manual
> Base Clock 100
> Multiplier 45
> v core 1.335v
> PLL 1.80
> Off Set Mode Minus 0.025
> Memory 10-10-10-27-2T at 1.50v Per Label
> 
> 12 hours to 20 hours no errors.
> 
> Temps: o______1_____2_____3
> 57c___61c____60c__58c Hour 1
> 68c___75c____79c__72c Hour 2
> 67c___75c____79c__72c Hour 3
> 67c___75c____80c__71c Hour 4 Note Core three bumped 81c for 2 seconds then Temps dropped back down.
> 
> Power Volts 95w thru 101.2 watts
> 
> BSOD 21 Hours of Prime 95 software tried to up date and caused the BSOD?
> 
> 0x00000124 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`11042028 00000000`be200000 00000000`0005110a ntoskrnl.exe ntoskrnl.exe+75bc0 NT Kernel & System Microsoft® Windows® Operating System Microsoft Corporation 6.1.7601.18409 (win7sp1_gdr.140303-2144) x64 ntoskrnl.exe+75bc0 C:\Windows\Minidump\080614-13431-01.dmp 8 15 7601 304,168 8/6/2014 5:31:28 AM
> 
> V core be bumped? Change the Offset + or minus? would bumping the VCLIO to 1.20 help? Does the v on the memory need to be bumped up to 1.55v?
> 
> Thank You


Ok, first leave CPU Pll to 1.8v , I think SB needs higher amounts than IB .

What does memory modules say on them for timing and voltage , might as well post what memory your using too . leave memory stock settings .
Also how much memory are you using, if your populating all 4 slots raise memory voltage to 1.55v might help but would do this last .

I would say up voltage 10mv+ (0.010+v ) , sounds like your close .
Only change one thing at time, changing to many things you never know what was cause or fix .

I would also leave it on manual voltage till you get stable system . then try offset .
Once you have manual voltage stable for 24hr, when moving over to offset you sometimes need a bit more added cause the system is running at lower voltage of idle load and then you load CPU up, it takes time for voltage controller to catch up which can cause issue .


----------



## SuperToast

I'm at 1.28V to get 4.5 on mine without WHEAs. I've tried tweaking several times without success. It's funny how I give in with the settings I have now, but then get the "picky" itch and see where I can improve a few months later. I'm hitting 85+C using OCCT after about 10 minutes, with an h100i even.







(Though I am on quiet profile, using a Fractal Design Define R4 case.)

I've repasted several times, mounting the cooler with and without extra washers. Same temps every time. It makes me wonder if the paste under my IHS is a bit borked. Then again, my vcore is up there. :s

Ambients for me are around 24C.


----------



## Goggle Eye

Ok, first leave CPU Pll to 1.8v

OK,

What does memory modules say on them for timing and voltage

Corsair Vengeance 16 GB Installed 2 x 8 GB sticks (32 GB Kit) 10-10-10-27 1.50v

I would say up voltage 10mv+ (0.010+v ) , sounds like your close

OK will bump v-core from 1.335v to 1.345v

I would also leave it on manual voltage till you get stable system . then try offset .

OK

Once you have manual voltage stable for 24hr, when moving over to offset you sometimes need a bit more added cause the system is running at lower voltage of idle load and then you load CPU up, it takes time for voltage controller to catch up which can cause issue.

OK, will do the bump change from Offset Mode to Manual and another Prime 95 for 24 hours.

Thank You.


----------



## Tesshin

So its no problem running offset on the vcore as long you use manual when you stress test? Being able to have iffset would really help eith my idle temps which is around 37


----------



## Edkiefer

If you follow the guide, the object is to use offset if possible , at 45x there good chance of it working fine but if your doing real high OC it might not be stable .
You have to check with your chip to see .
The reason to do manual is with LLC raised so your bios voltage matches load voltage, using manual simplifies finding right stable voltage .

If you tried using offset first it would be more time consuming .


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tesshin*
> 
> So its no problem running offset on the vcore as long you use manual when you stress test? Being able to have iffset would really help eith my idle temps which is around 37


you use manual to find what voltage works for your chip. then look at the VID in core/real temp. (VID is what voltage intel "programmed" into the chip for the given clock speed). if the VID is higher that the stable vcore, you would use a negative (-) offset. if the VID is lower, you would use a positive(+) offset. don't switch to manual to stress and then offset for gaming, ect. (if i read that right) the end result ought to be both are the same under load.

and yes, if you have speedstep enabled AND have windows power management for the minimum prossor state to be 0% (or less than 100%) using offset will lower your voltage when idle and decrease your temps


----------



## Goggle Eye

Bumped the V- Core to 1.345v. Changed from off-set to manual mode. 24 hours + 43 minutes with out errors. LLC Ultra High: Stable O.C. Thank You Edikefer







First time this computer has passed a 24 Hour Test with Prime 95....

CPU-Z Window Core Voltage Windows. Is this ok?

The reason to do manual is with LLC raised so your bios voltage matches load voltage, using manual simplifies finding right stable voltage .

At the start I am getting V Drop with the LLC set at Ultra High for the first 15 minutes or am I mistaken?

BIOS V-Core 1.345v (Really bad chip)

CPU-Z Window:

1.354___1.352 first 15 minutes Prime 95 then changed to 1.342 stayed at 1.342v thru out the remainder of the test.

VID: 1.3611 remained the same thru out the 24 hour test. After running Prime for 24 + Hour set to Off Set Mode: Minus - 0.0161

Noticed the temps jumped some V-Core bump to be expected. Temps are ok.

0_______1_______2_______3
61c____66c_____68c_____62c____ Start
72c____77c_____80c_____75c____4 Hour Mark
68c____72c_____77c_____71c____8 Hour Mark
64c____68c_____72c_____77c____12 Hour Mark
77c____84c_____86c_____80c____16 Hour Mark Stayed at this temp for 15 minutes then dropped. Ambient Temp raised to 28c.
66c____71c_____74c_____68c____20 Hour Mark
62c____65c_____69c_____62c____24 Hour Mark

With Off-Set Mode will run another 24 hour stability test. will post final results. Thank You


----------



## Edkiefer

That is fine on vdroop, you seem to get slight boost with Ultra and then it levels out ,so not bad and its staying pretty stable , voltage wise .
The main take here it seems you need at least 1.345voltage so while testing offset see how your voltage matches that and of course if it passes .


----------



## Goggle Eye

That is fine on vdroop, you seem to get slight boost with Ultra and then it levels out ,so not bad and its staying pretty stable , voltage wise .
The main take here it seems you need at least 1.345voltage so while testing offset see how your voltage matches that and of course if it passes .

OK was curious about the V-Droop, will start the test another 24 hours. Will post results when completed.


----------



## Edkiefer

I forgot to mention while in manual mode, you pass prime95 test but did you run through few games or other app to make sure there ok too ?

If you have say BF3/4 that would be good test ,1 hr or 2 on that if you got time .


----------



## Goggle Eye

Ran Flight Simulator X is CPU bound. Recognizes Hyper threading, does not recognize SLI. Have the frame rates limited to 30 FPS. Modification FEX, GEX, UTX, High settings, Real Weather Engine, A2A B-17. Task Manager CPU usage 60 percent thru 72 percent for 3 hours. Line was pretty flat few spikes. Very good for a Sandy Bridge 2600k first time this system could run FSX for longer than 5 minutes with out crashing to the desk top or BSOD..


----------



## Edkiefer

good to see flight simulators are still used









Back in the day i helped with development on Falcon4 AF .

Sadly many don't seem to have the time for the learning curve .


----------



## Goggle Eye

good to see flight simulators are still used smile.gif

Back in the day i helped with development on Falcon4 AF .

Sadly many don't seem to have the time for the learning curve

That would be interesting to be part of a development team unfortunately not that techy tech. Have always been interested in airplanes. Flight Sims and Fly RC aircraft.

Back to the O.C.. on this computer. Forgot to get a screen shot.









When testing make sure Power Option mode is set to High Performance then remember to change back to Balanced Mode after test have completed.

On the first test forgot to set the Power Options to High Performance/BSOD at 23 Hours. Code 00024. Started the testing over. First 24 hours pass, continued with the testing at 48 hours Pass, Continued testing at 68 hours BSOD. Code 00024. Wanted to see if the computer was stable on a 72 hour test.









With a O.C. and no BSOD for 68 hours call this one stable unless I need to do another V Core bump. LOL.

BIOS V Core 1.345v__ VID 1.3611v (This Is A Bad Chip)

Offset: Minus 0.0161v

Prime 95 First 24 hours pass, 48 hours Pass, 57 hours BSOD.

Temps remained pretty close to the same previously posted except for the Maximum temps. 77c, 84c, 86c, 80c.

Average temps for : 69c, 72c, 76c, 69c These temps will be ok.

Very happy with this over clock and thank you very much.







Will be starting a new build the end of this week. Ivy Bridge E. After windows installed, all up dates and software then will do a O.C..


----------



## mend0k

Dang man I don't think I will ever do a p95 for that long ....

How hard is BCLK to increase for these chips? I have never really touched this aspect and a slight increase of +2 yielded me with a BSOD 10secs in









How much would I have to increase VTT/VCCSA for a slight OC on the BCLK?
Thanks


----------



## looniam

never touched anything when i have raised BCLK to 103.


----------



## Goggle Eye

Dang man I don't think I will ever do a p95 for that long ....

LOL 72 Hours of Prime95 is a little bit over the top.

This is my first serious over clock did not change the Base Clock left it at 100 and followed this guide crossed the Ts and doted the i. When I used the Asus Tune it would change the Base Clock to 102 or 103 don't remember but would always get a BSOD with Prime95 with in 10 seconds with a 4.2GHz clock. leaving the B/Clock at 100 worked out well with some help with a 4.5GHz O.C.. Been running the computer for about 10 days it is rock solid. No issues running any apps.

Very new at over clocking my knowledge is very limited ***note very****. It is my understanding on Sandy or Ivy bridge changing the Base Clock causes a number of issues. Wish some one would go more into detail about changing the B/Clock.


----------



## Edkiefer

The thing to remember is base clock affects all things on that bus , so PCI-e , memory , etc all get affected .

According to Asus rep's (JJ) ,Sandy bridge was very limited to Bclk only few mhz would be safe , In IB that got extended to like 105-107 .

I know switching TPU or the quick overclock gives a 103 bus , I am surprised if this is not stable with F5 being used first for defaults . I think your memory could be first place to look if your having issues with higher than 100mhz .
It is best to just keep 100mhz bus, safer all around but higher should work , you just have to remember you could pork your install because of bus raised, there also a small % HW could be damaged .

I have very limited testing with bclk, just to see results and how it affects BM , I think most I did was 2.3 over 100 , but I don't run that 24/7 ,was just a test .

Also if you are running a max stable OC with highest clock and memory you will be pushing all HW already, try to bump blck at this stage would be hard way and probably very limited what will run stable .


----------



## MaCk-AtTaCk

hey guys do you think its worth upgrading to a 3770k over my 2500k? I think pcie3.0 and the extra ht might be usufull in the future? or should I sell it all and go x99?


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat

Go for X99 and a 5280K 16GB DDR4 then make a little oc then you will be fine for years









From 2500k to 3770k this step ist to small.


----------



## looniam

imo, there is no reason to "upgrade" to anything while using a single gpu. (or even SLI in many cases)


----------



## Saviour

Hello,

I have an Asus MB (P8Z77-V) and i5 3570k which was clocking fine untill today. Yesterday I installed SSD (Samsung 840 EVO) as my system drive. I did clean install (Windows 8.1 Pro) and also formatted my old HDD (WD Black 1TB) which I will use for storage, installed all newest drivers and utilities.
The problem is that I get BSOD whenever I try to OC my CPU, the Windows logo pops and instantly gives me BSOD. I tried different frequencies and voltages but the problem still occurs.
I wasn't having any sort of BSOD with my old HDD while overclocking my CPU.
The picture below is from BlueScreenView (I can upload dump file too if you want).
Can you help me fix this issue?



Thank you in advance!


----------



## Curleyyy

3770k not de-lidded.

x47 @ 1.4v stable, 90c
x48 @ 1.4v - 1.55v unstable 89 - 98c

What can I do to get it stable at x48? Post is fine, boot is fine, however a few programs crash such as Chrome/XFire, and sometimes P95 gets through the first ten minutes, other times it doesn't reach two minutes.


----------



## looniam

imo ~90c is not desirable at all and i wouldn't run any cpu that high.

delid and/or lower voltage. it will give you what it can but unfortunately it might not be what you want.


----------



## Goggle Eye

90c is not desirable at all and i wouldn't run any cpu that high.

have to agree 80c maximum to be on the safe side.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat

80c green zone
85c orange zone
90c red zone = death zone


----------



## Curleyyy

Remember that's only on stress testing. I don't do anything that brings the CPU anywhere near 100% usage so really the actual temps are 20 - 30 degrees cooler.


----------



## looniam

yes we know its stress testing and how real world applications won't go that high.

*AGAIN* lower your voltage! (or reapply TP)


----------



## peekeesh

hey guys, i'm new here and i'm trying to overclock my rig. I have the P8Z77-V mobo with latest bios version and i-3770k processor. I've read and watched the vid tutorial here and they're great. Now, i have a problem with my rig, for some reason, i can't get the CPU ratio over 35. It maxes out at 35. I've read some threads about this issue and none of the solutions they provided worked for me. I tried clearing the CMOS, disabling hyperthreading, etc but no luck.

I also noticed in the BIOS OC profiles, there's an option to save the OC profiles to USB. I'd like to ask you guys a favor, can anyone send me an OC profile with 45 CPU ratio? I'll try to load it up on my end to see if it will override the issue i have with the CPU ratio. bios defaults + 45 CPU ratio is fine with me as long as I can upload it on my end.

I'd really appreciate your help guys. i just really want to OC this cpu. TIA.


----------



## looniam

are you adjusting the ratio here:


and i wouldn't recommend using someone else's OC profile. it might not be the same bios #, which would make it useless but, unless you have the same exact hardware configuration, something will go flonky . or worse.


----------



## peekeesh

Yes, that's where i'm changing it. If type 45 and press enter, it goes back to 35. Hitting the plus key on the keypad does nothing too. I'm stumped. Well if someone who has the same board, p8z77-v, can load a profile with everything set to default and cpu ratio set to 45, i can try loading it. Oh and let me know what bios version you have as well so i can flash the same version.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> are you adjusting the ratio here:
> 
> 
> and i wouldn't recommend using someone else's OC profile. it might not be the same bios #, which would make it useless but, unless you have the same exact hardware configuration, something will go flonky . or worse.


----------



## looniam

ok something is amiss and even though i can't change the multi myself because i have a "locked" i5, i still would be hesitent to send you my bios. again you could be potential asking for problems.

i am sure you reflashed the bios(?) made sure you hit F10 to save/exit?

i am strongly suggesting you don't do anything extraordinary until someone else pops up to help. i believe this has happen before but forgot the solution. -sorry.

edit: enabled/disabled turbo boost?


----------



## peekeesh

No prob man. Yes, i've done enabling/disabling turbo boost. Didn't work for me. Ill try to upload an older bios and see if that'll fix it.


----------



## GoldenboyXD

Just re-flash the latest BIOS. Works for me.


----------



## peekeesh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenboyXD*
> 
> Just re-flash the latest BIOS. Works for me.


using ez flash? I re-flashed the bios yesterday using one version lower but it didn't fix it. but let me reflash right now. hopefully that will fix it..


----------



## GoldenboyXD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *peekeesh*
> 
> using ez flash? I re-flashed the bios yesterday using one version lower but it didn't fix it. but let me reflash right now. hopefully that will fix it..


I forgot the name in BIOS, i think it is and using a USB drive for the image file to load. Sometimes the ASUS bios is buggy and I'm not sure why.


----------



## peekeesh

i just tried it but the CPU ratio is still locked. i'm using USB bios flashback now to install an older version, 1805. hopefully this one works.


----------



## peekeesh

tried downgrading bios, reseating CPU but still the CPU ratio is maxed at 35. this is my first asus board and it's giving me a hard time to OC. i used to have a gigabyte z77 board and it never gave me an issue OCing the same i7-3770 cpu i have.


----------



## GoldenboyXD

PM sent. If you still cannot change the CPU ratio. Try removing the motherboard BIOS battery and clear the jumper settings for 2-5 mins, then return the battery and the jumper settings to default and update to latest BIOS.


----------



## Curleyyy

I ran into two problems with following this guide and would like some help please.

After applying the settings from the first page, and having a stable/solid overclock of 4.5GHz at 1.3v with my 3770k I decided to overclock my graphics card, this is where I had troubles.

1.) My graphics card wasn't able to be stable at the frequency/voltage I set, and Heaven benchmark crashed.
2.) I actually had a lower minimum and maximum frame rate while applying the overclock from this thread on the CPU

Resetting the BIOS to default, I was able to achieve that frequency/voltage on the GPU, and I saw an increase in frame rate.

What's going on here, and what can I do to keep my graphics card overclocked with my CPU as well?


----------



## Edkiefer

Try this , make sure you do F5 defaults first , save bios .enter bios go to AItweaker tab , scroll down to OC tuner, set it to manual/XMP and then below that set turbo ratio to manual and set all your cores to 45x .
Just make sure your turbo mode is enabled (which it should from F5 defaults )


----------



## peekeesh

fixed the locked CPU ratio issue. Seems the bios it had was corrupt and reflashing the latest one using AMI flasher fixed it. Steps are listed here:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1270792/asus-p8p67-rev3-0-bios-3207-missing-turbo-ratio


----------



## looniam

glad you got that sorted









and thanks for posting the solution that fixed it.


----------



## SPLWF

Ok, I have followed this guide to the "T" and for some reason when setting vcore, it doesn't go past 1.224v. I've tried increasing and lowering vcore, I even tried 1.3v and when running prime95, it only holds at 1.224v. I also hit "F5" many times to load defaults and still nothing. I'm trying to achieve 4.4ghz. Am I doing something wrong?

I currently have:

Sabertooth Z77 with latested bios update (2104)
i5 3570k

Thank you very much for the help.

A little history:

I was running 4.2ghz at 1.200v with proper offset voltage. I always held at 1.200v. Now, I think my R290 Red Mod kind of damaged my PCIE slot, so I RMA'ed another one from ASUS. I am currently on my newly RMA'ed motherboard. Something wrong with this board?


----------



## sakae48

i know this is dumb..but i'm planning to upgrade, and my choice is Maxumus V Forumula + Xeon E3 1230 Ivy as they're cheaper than i7








if i oc using the bclk, i heard the maximum is around 105..is that true?..and why can damage anything connected to pcie bus?


----------



## SPLWF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SPLWF*
> 
> Ok, I have followed this guide to the "T" and for some reason when setting vcore, it doesn't go past 1.224v. I've tried increasing and lowering vcore, I even tried 1.3v and when running prime95, it only holds at 1.224v. I also hit "F5" many times to load defaults and still nothing. I'm trying to achieve 4.4ghz. Am I doing something wrong?
> 
> I currently have:
> 
> Sabertooth Z77 with latested bios update (2104)
> i5 3570k
> 
> Thank you very much for the help.
> 
> A little history:
> 
> I was running 4.2ghz at 1.200v with proper offset voltage. I always held at 1.200v. Now, I think my R290 Red Mod kind of damaged my PCIE slot, so I RMA'ed another one from ASUS. I am currently on my newly RMA'ed motherboard. Something wrong with this board?


When in doubt, reload/re-install bios firmware. All is good, it's holding assigned vcore, now I'm just trying to get a stable clock at 4.5. Will chime in once I am able to, thanks.


----------



## SPLWF

ok, So it's been about 12hrs, so far so good. I feel that these settings will be final.

Here's what I got:

Freq: 4.5ghz

Bios vcore setting: 1.280
CPUZ: 1.288
CPUZ on load: 1.296
VID: 1.2860 or 1.2910 (It stays mostly on this)

Max temp:

77c/86c/84c/83c

Are these temps ok for an H100 with fans on max? Fans used are COUGAR CF-V12HP x2 in Pull config. Case is Corsair 500R with all fans on max. Room Temp is 26c

What should I set my *offset* to?

Thanks


----------



## badkarma3059

So after reading this guide I decided to try my hand and oc my 3770k. Taking it bit by bit after work for the past couple days I am finally 1.5 hours away from running prime95 for 24 hours @ 4.5ghz without errors. Arrrrrrgggg are we there yet?

Great guide, very simple and straight forward.
I will report back when I reach 24 hours

Update
24 hours on p95


Set offset (1.31 bios voltage -1.2910 VID= 0.019 offset) rounded up to 0.020. I am hoping I understood the way to do it correctly. After that i started having games not fire up and chrome crashes. Have bumped it up twice up to 0.030 and still can't get things to start properly. Suggestions?


----------



## Curleyyy

Can I get some help overclocking my ram? Pretty please.

I'm at 2400, 11-12-11-29-2, 1.65v

Stock 1866, 9-10-9-27, 1.5v

I want to get to 2800 or higher if possible. Though I'm struggling to get to 2600.


----------



## Imprezzion

You could just be at the limit for what your IMC can handle.

What version number does your Domi Platinum have? V4.13 would be ideal since those are binned Samsung chips


----------



## Curleyyy

I was trying to find information on the IC's from Corsair, but I could only find other brands like G.Skill. I've got version 5.12.

EDIT: Finally found it!! 5.1X are Hynix.

http://forum.corsair.com/forums/showthread.php?t=68811


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SPLWF*
> 
> ok, So it's been about 12hrs, so far so good. I feel that these settings will be final.
> 
> Here's what I got:
> 
> Freq: 4.5ghz
> 
> Bios vcore setting: 1.280
> CPUZ: 1.288
> CPUZ on load: 1.296
> VID: 1.2860 or 1.2910 (It stays mostly on this)
> 
> Max temp:
> 
> 77c/86c/84c/83c
> 
> Are these temps ok for an H100 with fans on max? Fans used are COUGAR CF-V12HP x2 in Pull config. Case is Corsair 500R with all fans on max. Room Temp is 26c
> 
> What should I set my *offset* to?
> 
> Thanks


use the BIOS vcore of 1.280
then look at the VID of 1.2910

since the VID is larger than the BIOS vcore:

1.280-1.2910= *-0.011*

if you blue screen then use the lesser:

1.280-1.286= *-0.006*

you have LLC set pretty high/extreme?


----------



## Imprezzion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Curleyyy*
> 
> I was trying to find information on the IC's from Corsair, but I could only find other brands like G.Skill. I've got version 5.12.
> 
> EDIT: Finally found it!! 5.1X are Hynix.
> 
> http://forum.corsair.com/forums/showthread.php?t=68811


Hynix can reach very high frequencies but has bad timings. So, at the 11-12-11-29 timings your pretty much maxed. Any higher will see a CAS of 12 or even 13. You can try 12-13-12-30 at 2600/2666Mhz but in my opinion a 2133/2200Mhz clock with lower timings is better and more balanced for Ivy. 2133/2200Mhz on CAS 9 is not easy to reach tho on Hynix.. What you can try is to see if they will run 2133 on the stock 1866 timings with 1.65v.


----------



## caymandive

Many thanks to the OP for putting together such a great overclocking guide for the Ivy Bridge! I followed this guide last night for my 3770k with the below manual VCORE and offset and appear to be good to go!

MANUAL vcore: 1.265 for 4.5ghz
Ran MANUAL VCore only for stability testing then changed to OFFSET afterwards.
OFFSET: 1.265 - 1.2610 = 0.004 <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<< Very small offset!!!


----------



## SPLWF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> use the BIOS vcore of 1.280
> then look at the VID of 1.2910
> 
> since the VID is larger than the BIOS vcore:
> 
> 1.280-1.2910= *-0.011*
> 
> if you blue screen then use the lesser:
> 
> 1.280-1.286= *-0.006*
> 
> you have LLC set pretty high/extreme?


Works like a charm. I used -0.011 but defaulted to -0.010. It's currently holding 1.288 on load and clocks down as well as voltage on idle.

I have LLC on Ultra-High. It sometimes goes to 1.296. Should be fine right?

Thank you very, very much +rep


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SPLWF*
> 
> Works like a charm. I used -0.011 but defaulted to -0.010. It's currently holding 1.288 on load and clocks down as well as voltage on idle.
> 
> I have LLC on Ultra-High. It sometimes goes to 1.296. Should be fine right?
> 
> Thank you very, very much +rep


the LLC on ulta-high *might* be a little much - as you see it actually adds vcore. your temps are a little warm; personally i would want mine a little lower. but don't worry, its not like you're in the danger zone.

you could lower the LLC a notch but if you blue screen you might be better off setting it back. anything is fine under 1.3vcore imo and if you like that speed enough then you're good to go.


----------



## xeks

I was trying to re-OC my CPU (3770k on Z77 Sabertooth) and followed the instructions per OP for the bios settings and my computer just kept boot looping before the boot logo. Not sure what went wrong. Will re-read/look at other guides again.


----------



## SPLWF

I tried lowering LLC but BSOD right away. My chip is one of those extremely low bin ones. My temps have gotten a lot better though. I swapped out my cougar fans yesterday and replaced it with Corsair SP120 high performance. Temps never go above 75c now. These SP120 are amazing.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SPLWF*
> 
> I tried lowering LLC but BSOD right away. My chip is one of those extremely low bin ones. My temps have gotten a lot better though. I swapped out my cougar fans yesterday and replaced it with Corsair SP120 high performance. Temps never go above 75c now. These SP120 are amazing.


4.5 just under 1.3 isn't all that bad and 75c is sweet.


----------



## caymandive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SPLWF*
> 
> I tried lowering LLC but BSOD right away. My chip is one of those extremely low bin ones. My temps have gotten a lot better though. I swapped out my cougar fans yesterday and replaced it with Corsair SP120 high performance. Temps never go above 75c now. These SP120 are amazing.


I'm running the Corsair SP120 Quiet edition fans with my H100i and agree the Corsair fans perform well! I recently conducted a test between my Corsair SP120 quiets vs some Noctua NF-F12 fans and the results favored the Corsairs! The high performance SP120's don't really perform any better than the Quiets and you end up with extra noise due to the high rpms.

Details: http://www.overclock.net/t/1516468/corsair-sp120-quiet-fans-vs-noctua-nf-f12-fans-on-the-corsair-h100i


----------



## SPLWF

The high performance was a bit to loud, so I used the attenuators that came with them. They are very quiet now and still flow a lot of air compared to my old cougars. I do wish these corsairs were pwm


----------



## Curleyyy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Hynix can reach very high frequencies but has bad timings. So, at the 11-12-11-29 timings your pretty much maxed. Any higher will see a CAS of 12 or even 13. You can try 12-13-12-30 at 2600/2666Mhz but in my opinion a 2133/2200Mhz clock with lower timings is better and more balanced for Ivy. 2133/2200Mhz on CAS 9 is not easy to reach tho on Hynix.. What you can try is to see if they will run 2133 on the stock 1866 timings with 1.65v.


You sound right on that.

Stock: 9-10-9-27
2400: 11-12-11-29
2600 or higher I haven't been able to get it to boot.

I was able to get 10-12-11-*X* bootable and pass memtest, I played BF4 as well without errors, and *where X is displayed*, I brought that down 28, 27, 26, 25, 24 and nothing seemed to change each time, what's going on there?


----------



## Mord




----------



## MehlstaubtheCat

And what exactly you want to show us here ? A unstable CPU ? Why ?


----------



## Mord

No No No this is just probe with new memory and Nepton culer. This is tested many times before. Just one example nothing more compare to this


----------



## caymandive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caymandive*
> 
> Many thanks to the OP for putting together such a great overclocking guide for the Ivy Bridge! I followed this guide last night for my 3770k with the below manual VCORE and offset and appear to be good to go!
> 
> MANUAL vcore: 1.265 for 4.5ghz
> Ran MANUAL VCore only for stability testing then changed to OFFSET afterwards.
> OFFSET: 1.265 - 1.2610 = 0.004 <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<< Very small offset!!!


I tried some Folding the past two days and running into some issues.

Running with OFFSET the CPU will fold for a few hours then crash. Is it best to not run with OFFSET for folding and stick with a MANUAL vcore?

I may go back in the BIOS and set it for MANUAL vcore again to see if I have better luck and/or I may run Core Temp again while folding to see if my VID is different requiring a different OFFSET.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Mord

Perhaps you need more voltage? For me on Gene there is no difference between offset or manual.


----------



## SPLWF

Weird issue. Every time I power down my PC and unplug from wall (I'm always tinkering in my PC). My OC cpu vcore resets. It's keeps all the other settings. Not sure what is going on. I even tried to manually set vcore, doesn't work. It keeps vcore at max of 1.224 but multiplier at 45. Only way to fix this is to re-flash the bios. Any idea what is causing this?


----------



## Imprezzion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Curleyyy*
> 
> You sound right on that.
> 
> Stock: 9-10-9-27
> 2400: 11-12-11-29
> 2600 or higher I haven't been able to get it to boot.
> 
> I was able to get 10-12-11-*X* bootable and pass memtest, I played BF4 as well without errors, and *where X is displayed*, I brought that down 28, 27, 26, 25, 24 and nothing seemed to change each time, what's going on there?


Hmm. That is a tad wierd but yeah.. lower is better..









My samsungs (Crucial Ballistix Elite) can run as low as 21 on 2200Mhz and 24 on 2400Mhz but those are completely different chips so..

What happens when you try 2600Mhz or 2666Mhz with high timings? Like, 14-14-14-40 or something? Just to see if your CPU IMC can handle the speed. If not, then it's probably not your RAM holding you back anyway in terms of raw Mhz power and then you'll really need to work on the timings like I had to do.


----------



## Curleyyy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Hmm. That is a tad wierd but yeah.. lower is better..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My samsungs (Crucial Ballistix Elite) can run as low as 21 on 2200Mhz and 24 on 2400Mhz but those are completely different chips so..
> 
> What happens when you try 2600Mhz or 2666Mhz with high timings? Like, 14-14-14-40 or something? Just to see if your CPU IMC can handle the speed. If not, then it's probably not your RAM holding you back anyway in terms of raw Mhz power and then you'll really need to work on the timings like I had to do.


It's strange how lower MHz is better (because lower timings) in almost every application. I booted 2600Mhz at 12-13-12-30 - 1 which also ran Memtest86+ and Prime95 okay, though IBT gets to about 9/10 passes and says it's unstable. However Chrome, BF4, CSGO, Lightroom/Photoshop, and other applications seem to run without a hitch so. IBT also says my system is unstable when I drop from 4.5 GHz at 1.320 to 3.5GHz at 1.260v so yeah, dunno.

I feel like it's my settings that I apply, because before I wasn't able to boot at 2600 no matter what I tried, but now I can? It seems like my system is capable, I'm just not doing something right :smconfused:


----------



## Imprezzion

IBt isn't everything eh









And if it does prove to be slightly unstable with the high RAM settings then it's probably just 1 timing that is 1 step too low.
I had that when running 2200 9-10-10-21-1T. My second timing will run stresstests at 10 but it is not 100% stable and will randomly cause crashes once every few days. You'll figure it out


----------



## Mord

May be battery is on low voltage. Try to change it.


----------



## caymandive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caymandive*
> 
> Many thanks to the OP for putting together such a great overclocking guide for the Ivy Bridge! I followed this guide last night for my 3770k with the below manual VCORE and offset and appear to be good to go!
> 
> MANUAL vcore: 1.265 for 4.5ghz
> Ran MANUAL VCore only for stability testing then changed to OFFSET afterwards.
> OFFSET: 1.265 - 1.2610 = 0.004 <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<< Very small offset!!!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caymandive*
> 
> I tried some Folding the past two days and running into some issues.
> 
> Running with OFFSET the CPU will fold for a few hours then crash. Is it best to not run with OFFSET for folding and stick with a MANUAL vcore?
> 
> I may go back in the BIOS and set it for MANUAL vcore again to see if I have better luck and/or I may run Core Temp again while folding to see if my VID is different requiring a different OFFSET.
> 
> Any suggestions?


I just completed 12 hours of folding without issue with my vcore set to manual 1.265 at 4.5ghz. So this leads me to believe that the reason I have issues folding while using OFFSET is that my OFFSET value was incorrect. My offset was 0.004 which I thought seemed a little low, but it is what I calculated taking my Manual Vcore - VID. Any suggestions on what I should do with my OFFSET value? Should I try and just set it to 0.045 and see how it does?


----------



## Mord

You should put some value by offset in bios and after restart check in bios what is value for cpu voltage! If corect good if not repeat.


----------



## caymandive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mord*
> 
> You should put some value by offset in bios and after restart check in bios what is value for cpu voltage! If corect good if not repeat.


So you are saying try an OFFSET value in bios, log into windows, reboot back into bios and check cpu voltage there? I'm confused.


----------



## Mord

It depends on the BIOS. It is better to check it, after a reboot, in Windows in CPUZ. CPUz is only vald about cpu voltage and safest too. Than you correct valu in offset.


----------



## caymandive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mord*
> 
> It depends on the BIOS. It is better to check it, after a reboot, in Windows in CPUZ. CPUz is only vald about cpu voltage and safest too. Than you correct valu in offset.


Ok so I reboot after I apply an offset value and go into CPUZ to check the cpu voltage which should match my manual stable voltage? I'm assuming I have to run prime during this check to see if the cpu voltage matches man manual stable voltage? Sorry I'm learning here and appreciate everyone's patience and those who are coaching me along.


----------



## Mord

In my bios this is value in offset

And this is what cpuz show

Because voltage is too big I must go in bios to correct valu in offset.
After restart I correct value in bios

And CPUz in Win show this what is ok for my cpu...


----------



## caymandive

Thanks! So to be clear your manual stable voltage was 1.296 V for a core speed of 4505.4 MHz? In order to match your manual stable voltage of 1.296 using OFFSET, you had to adjust your OFFSET from 0.025 to 0.015? I'm assuming also that the screenshots of your CPUZ are taken while the system is under load?


----------



## Curleyyy

I don't understand the offsetting. If it's stable with a manual voltage why offset?


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Curleyyy*
> 
> I don't understand the offsetting. If it's stable with a manual voltage why offset?


to lower the voltage when idle









the VID is the "programmed" voltage that is needed for a given clock speed. as the clock speed lowers so would the necessary voltage. when using manual then the voltage stays the same regardless of clock speed.


----------



## Mord

No it is taken on idle. On load is 1.288V according to cpuz. But it is ok, because on manual stable is 1.288V for 4.5 ghz. More on less litlle voltage is not important for me. For anything else you are right. On manual voltage is like in picture


----------



## GoldenboyXD

Hi guys, I've recently found out and experienced better stability on my OC settings. I just wanted to share my experiences on my OC 4.5Ghz on 3570K @ 1.288V - 1.296V max stable both manual and offset voltage and my goal was under 1.3V only and it was successful!









But surprisingly not so so stable in DOTA2 (sometime crashing and returning to desktop) and checked WHEA errors in windows and found out some instability issues while gaming even though I'm super stable in other games and Prime.









So in order to get fully stable in my DOTA2 and WHEA i need to increase the voltage one step a time while gaming until I've reached 1.336V to be fully stable and out of errors and it's already over my target.









The end result was lowering down my OC to 4.4Ghz to meet my target of under 1.3V and there is no significant performance difference between 4.4Ghz and 4.5Ghz other than increased my temps and keeping my room warm. lol









My final OC settings is 4.4Ghz @1.280V High-Offset and been stable and happy since.









Hope this helps others and check their WHEA errors in event viewer from time to time to find out. Peace!


----------



## Mord

For 4.6 Ghz I need 1.336V


----------



## mchenhouse

is this normal? I read in other forums that 10 degrees difference btwn cores is still acceptable.

Pic.jpg 69k .jpg file


----------



## looniam

yeah, its normal


----------



## Goggle Eye

Very new at over clocking used this guide in the past for a Sandy Bridge at 4.5 GHz. Pardon me this is a Newbie Question. Was wondering if this guide could be used on a LGA 2011 Asus Rampage 4 Black Edition. Ivy Bridge E. with a I7 4930K? The system is a month old at this point and ran Prime 95 for 24 hours on default settings rock solid.

Thank You

Larry


----------



## mchenhouse

what is the difference btwn manual v core and the voltage displayed in prime95 that you used to determine llc? How do you determine what ghz is safe to overclock ur processor to?


----------



## Curleyyy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mchenhouse*
> 
> what is the difference btwn manual v core and the voltage displayed in prime95 that you used to determine llc? How do you determine what ghz is safe to overclock ur processor to?


There isn't a voltage displayed in Prime95, not that I've seen anyway.

Auto voltage = the BIOS automatically applies voltage from the voltage tables programmed into the CPU chip in regards to frequency clock speed - often applying more than required.
Manual = you manually set the voltage to what you require.

*** How to determine LLC ***
1.) Set a manual voltage in your BIOS.
2.) Set Ultra High LLC in your BIOS.
3.) In windows, run Prime95 to stress your CPU, and open CPU-Z
4.) Take note of your voltage being displayed in CPU-Z
5.) If your voltage displayed in CPU-Z is more than what you set in your BIOS, than your LLC is too high, if it's lower, than try increasing your LLC.

Example: If you set 1.2 volts in your BIOS with Ultra High LLC - and CPU-Z shows 1.9 voltage increase your LLC to extreme. If it's showing 1.21 volts, try decreasing.

If decreasing, or increasing still doesn't show the 1.2 volts, select which ever is closest.

*** How to determine what GHz is safe ***

- Read guides on your specific CPU. IE the first post in this thread.
- Know the safe voltage limits for your specific cooling.

Generally this is what I do.

1.) My CPU stock is 3.5 GHz.
2.) I want to run at 4.5 Ghz as I know others can run at that frequency.
3.) I select 4.5 GHz.
4.) I select a low voltage to start with.
5.) If it doesn't boot, increase voltage by a few notches
5a) If it doesn't boot, do it again.
6.) If it boots, but doesn't make it to Windows log on, increase voltage by a few notches.
6.a) If it boots, makes it to Windows logon, but your programs crash, your voltage is close, increase voltage again.
7.) You're now able to run Prime95.
7.a) Run Prime95 for 15 minutes on a blend test with 90 % of your available ram ( task manager > available ram times 0.9 = amount to enter in Prime95 )
7.b) If it BSOD's or crashes or any other programs crash, increase voltage till it doesn't.
7.c) If you pass 15 minutes without issues. Run for 12 hours.
7.d) If it crashes, BSOD's, etc, after a few hours, your system might be stable, but for absolute stability, increase voltage and try again, until you're happy.

In regards to know what GHz is safe to run, just keep increasing the GHz until it either doesn't boot and then back off a step, or you need to use insane amounts of voltage to keep it stable.

With Ivy Bridge, after 4.5 GHz the voltage required to keep it stable sky rockets.

For example with my chip, at 4.5 GHz I'm stable at 1.260 vcore, but at 4.6 I need 1.320 to be absolute stable. At 4.8 I need 1.45 or higher, and I can't test anything above 1.320 properly due to cooling limitations, I hit 105c within 10 minutes.

EDIT: I'm still learning, so don't take what I say as the proper way, this is just what I've learned. If a more experienced clocker could verify this or anything that would be wonderful c:


----------



## Curleyyy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mchenhouse*
> 
> is this normal? I read in other forums that 10 degrees difference btwn cores is still acceptable.
> 
> Pic.jpg 69k .jpg file


From what I understand, if there's a large variation between each core's temperatures, it _might_ mean that your thermal paste isn't applied correctly or evenly.

Try reapplying your thermal paste and make sure your heat sink / block is evenly making contact.


----------



## Edkiefer

8-10c higher in one core is normal .
If you don't run Intels internal graphic then most like the 3rd core is hottest, if you do run integrated graphics off cpu then one of the end cores gets hotter (forget if its 1 or 4th ) .


----------



## Tomo VK

Hi guys, need some advice
I have a 4930k and RIVBE, 2 GTX Titans in SLI, Corsair ax1200 psu and 16gb corsair dominator platinum 2400mhz kit. I can get 4.6 Ghz with 1.376v vcore (in hwmonitor at load) to get stable. Also it needs 1.25 VTT and 1.25 VCSSA to solve coold boot. Should I activate Intel Performance Tuning plan and change my cpu or not? What is the feedback on the performance of replacement cpus? What would you advise? My other problem with this chip is the temps, I have EK Supremacy EVO full nickel waterblock, 2 480 XTX EK radiators (with 4 120mm Scythe Glide Stream vents @2000rpm on each) and EK sbay (reservoir and 2 pumps ) but when I test with prime on blend i get max temps around 90C. I checked for air in the loop but it seems to be none. Applied paste about 4 times always the same temps Any thoughts?


----------



## NIK1

Did some testing on my I5 3570k 4.8 oc at 1.390 volts.All seems good with prime 2hrs 68-70 cel top temps,and idle is 29-30 cel.Is my voltage safe to run 24-7.I have it on offset voltage now.Also,what voltage and temps should I not go over if I try 4.9 and 5.0.Any info appreciated.


----------



## Lionheart1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NIK1*
> 
> Did some testing on my I5 3570k 4.8 oc at 1.390 volts.All seems good with prime 2hrs 68-70 cel top temps,and idle is 29-30 cel.Is my voltage safe to run 24-7.I have it on offset voltage now.Also,what voltage and temps should I not go over if I try 4.9 and 5.0.Any info appreciated.


IMO, The max safe voltage range for me is up to 1.45v. But imo everyday usage i generally go to around the 1.3v range to keep great cooling and less wear n tear on the cpu.









IMO, the max safe temp range for me is up to 90c, since i'm already watercooled and i never reach that high.. the highest i have got on my rig was something like 73c i believe









Oh btw, my rig is overclocked to 4.7ghz 24/7 stable at 1.3v


----------



## HITTI

Heya asus users.

I am in need of some guidance.

I found that the vrm's on my board is a major wall for my processor.

Would this board be ok to get to 5Ghz+ without vrm throttling? Or be able to get to 5Ghz without any hesitations?

ASUS Z77-A LGA
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131965

Thanks


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HITTI*
> 
> Heya asus users.
> 
> I am in need of some guidance.
> 
> I found that the vrm's on my board is a major wall for my processor.
> 
> Would this board be ok to get to 5Ghz+ without vrm throttling? Or be able to get to 5Ghz without any hesitations?
> 
> ASUS Z77-A LGA
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131965
> 
> Thanks


sorry NO.
Quote:


> Whilst looking at the boards specification, it has to be noted that the 4+1 power phase design does leave little hope for gaining a high overclock and typically with this arrangement, I would expect to see no more than 4.6/4.6GHz possible, let alone stable. Not going to be deterred by this, the Z77-A does surprise me in the fact that it was able to boot to Windows at a whopping 4.8GHz, which for a board of this calibre is quite an achievement. Sadly this was not as stable as one would have hoped for and even pushing the vCore to the limits and adding some load-line calibration and vDroop saw a non-stable chip when it came to benchmarking.
> 
> Dropping the chip back down to 4.7GHz resulted in a stable platform and the vCore within BIOS could be set to 1.42v. To be honest I am very surprised that this board managed this level considering the fact that the P8Z77-V LK that I looked at a few weeks ago only just managed this speed with a push.


Asus Z77-A (Z77) Motherboard Review

you'll be looking at the V (pro, deluxe, premium or WS), rampage series or sabertooth with 8 power phases to get a substantial OC like that - if the chip can do it.


----------



## HITTI

Great info.

I found a pro.
ASUS P8Z77-V PRO
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=5401130&CatId=6976


----------



## looniam




----------



## Fawkesguy

Quick question, hopefully someone can point me in the right direction. I've recently had a few BSOD's with a 116 code (Low IOH (NB) voltage, GPU issue). I'm running an X79 Sabertooth. Anyone know what I need to adjust in BIOS to raise that voltage?


----------



## HITTI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*


Waterblock set I found, just makes me jolly.

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/20827/ex-blc-1490/Heatkiller_MB-SET_ASUS_P8Z77-V_LT_-_Full_Coverage_Water_Block_Kit_-_Acetal_Top_11404.html#blank


----------



## Fawkesguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fawkesguy*
> 
> Quick question, hopefully someone can point me in the right direction. I've recently had a few BSOD's with a 116 code (Low IOH (NB) voltage, GPU issue). I'm running an X79 Sabertooth. Anyone know what I need to adjust in BIOS to raise that voltage?


Anybody?


----------



## looniam

you might want to ask in an ivy bridge*-E* thread.


----------



## Fawkesguy

OK, thanks.


----------



## ramnesia

Would an overclock increase POST time?
On stock i get normal POST time like 3 sec.
[email protected] GHz POST is longer, 6 sec.


----------



## MonarchX

I was just reading Ivy Bridge Overclocking Guide and realized I was doing a few things differently to achieve stable 4.8Ghz on 3770K @ 1.31v with CM Hyper 212 EVO (pathetic, yes):
*AI Overclock Tuner:* I set mine to XMP because and then edited the rest of the settings. Is there any reason to use Manual instead of XMP? XMP set the right settings for system RAM, but then I edited them.
*ASUS MultiCore Enhnacement:* I set mine to Enabled AFAIK, MultiCore Enhancement from ASUS simply synchronizes all the cores to make them work at the same clock speed. Why would I want that Disabled?
*CPU PLL Voltage:* I think mine is set to Auto, while the Guide recommends using 1.7v. Should I set mine to 1.7v also or is it OK to leave it on Auto? Is 1.7v some ultimate voltage for PLL?

There are a few other settings under Load-Line Calibration that are recommended to set to Auto, but I set them to Ultra-Fast or Ultra-High. I need to check which ones they were exactly...


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> I was just reading Ivy Bridge Overclocking Guide and realized I was doing a few things differently to achieve stable 4.8Ghz on 3770K @ 1.31v with CM Hyper 212 EVO (pathetic, yes):
> *AI Overclock Tuner:* I set mine to XMP because and then edited the rest of the settings. Is there any reason to use Manual instead of XMP? XMP set the right settings for system RAM, but then I edited them.
> *ASUS MultiCore Enhnacement:* I set mine to Enabled AFAIK, MultiCore Enhancement from ASUS simply synchronizes all the cores to make them work at the same clock speed. Why would I want that Disabled?
> *CPU PLL Voltage:* I think mine is set to Auto, while the Guide recommends using 1.7v. Should I set mine to 1.7v also or is it OK to leave it on Auto? Is 1.7v some ultimate voltage for PLL?
> 
> There are a few other settings under Load-Line Calibration that are recommended to set to Auto, but I set them to Ultra-Fast or Ultra-High. I need to check which ones they were exactly...


Its been a while but i think inputting ram timings manually is just to make sure MB always uses those settings , some ram have multiple XMP speeds and I guess it might get mixed up , setting manual should stop that from having .
MCE ,as long as you know whats it does and when it gets enabled, if you set core clocks then it shouldn't matter if on , I personally have it off .

CPU Pll can leave it auto on IB, you can try lower value if you like, some mixed results from others, some got tiny cooler , others not .


----------



## Curleyyy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> I was just reading Ivy Bridge Overclocking Guide and realized I was doing a few things differently to achieve stable 4.8Ghz on 3770K @ 1.31v with CM Hyper 212 EVO (pathetic, yes):
> *AI Overclock Tuner:* I set mine to XMP because and then edited the rest of the settings. Is there any reason to use Manual instead of XMP? XMP set the right settings for system RAM, but then I edited them.
> *ASUS MultiCore Enhnacement:* I set mine to Enabled AFAIK, MultiCore Enhancement from ASUS simply synchronizes all the cores to make them work at the same clock speed. Why would I want that Disabled?
> *CPU PLL Voltage:* I think mine is set to Auto, while the Guide recommends using 1.7v. Should I set mine to 1.7v also or is it OK to leave it on Auto? Is 1.7v some ultimate voltage for PLL?
> 
> There are a few other settings under Load-Line Calibration that are recommended to set to Auto, but I set them to Ultra-Fast or Ultra-High. I need to check which ones they were exactly...


4.8 stable at 1.31v isn't pathetic. At 4.5 to 4.6 I require 1.320v to be perfectly stable.

1.) I'd advise against using XMP profiles. Generally they'll set sub-timings as well, so if you go in and change something from there it might not be stable and you won't know which value is causing the instability.
2.) Haven't heard of that setting before, but yeah, keep all the cores at the same speeds.
3.) Using anywhere between 1.5 and 1.8 you probably won't notice a difference. It's said that 1.5 produces slightly cooler temps, while a higher voltage will provide stability, and I believe it's most noticeable towards memory overclocking when going for high frequency 2600 +
4.) With LLC it's easy to figure out what to use.

Manually set your CPU Voltage let's say in your situation 1.31v.
Manually set your LLC, let's say to High.
Boot to Windows, and open CPU-Z
Open Prime95 and turn it on so your CPU is stressed.
Open CPU-Z and have a look at the voltage.
-if the voltage is displayed lower than in the BIOS, lower the LLC
-if the voltage is displayed higher than in the BIOS, raise the LLC

if you set it to 1.31 voltage in BIOS, and CPU-Z shows 1.4, set your LLC from High to Ultra High
if you set it to 1.31 voltage in BIOS, and CPU-Z shows 1.2, set your LLC from High to Low

You basically want to see the same, if not similar voltage that you set in your BIOS to be displayed in CPU-Z. Sometimes it will be out by a small amount, just chose whatever is closest. Like, if setting it to Ultra High overshoots the voltage by 0.01, and setting it to low undershoots it by 0.1, then set it to Ultra High, because it's a closer value.


----------



## MonarchX

Yeah, I set voltage to 1.31v in BIOS and CPU-Z shows 1.32v, so its all good in that regard. I want to try to push this CPU further, but is it worth it with it NOT being de-lidded and me using CM Hyper 212 EVO? I have good case cooling though with plenty of fans. I heard of people killing their 3770K's by setting them to 1.4v, so I am very reluctant. What would the highest voltage to try for me? I want to get the msot out of this CPU - be it 4.8Ghz or 4.9Ghz or 5.0Ghz! I was REALLY hoping that if I were to de-lid it and then install H240-X from Swiftech, which is the absolute best of the best AIO WC units out there, then I could reach my dreamy 5.0Ghz! On air - feels dangerous as it already gets as hot as 95C after 4 hours of Prime95, but games never get it hotter than 80C!


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Yeah, I set voltage to 1.31v in BIOS and CPU-Z shows 1.32v, so its all good in that regard. I want to try to push this CPU further, but is it worth it with it NOT being de-lidded and me using CM Hyper 212 EVO? I have good case cooling though with plenty of fans. I heard of people killing their 3770K's by setting them to 1.4v, so I am very reluctant. What would the highest voltage to try for me? I want to get the msot out of this CPU - be it 4.8Ghz or 4.9Ghz or 5.0Ghz! I was REALLY hoping that if I were to de-lid it and then install H240-X from Swiftech, which is the absolute best of the best AIO WC units out there, then I could reach my dreamy 5.0Ghz! On air - feels dangerous as it already gets as hot as 95C after 4 hours of Prime95, but games never get it hotter than 80C!


Your basically at limit now IMO any jump will most likely need a fair jump in voltage at this point .
I wouldn't go above 1.35 and that would be on water or large HS .

I also have 212evo and I am very surprised your temps are not even higher , 95's under load in prime95 is limit .

I would be happy with results you have now, not worth pushing more IMO , unless you just want to see what it does, but not for 24/7 .


----------



## Curleyyy

With the 3770k after 3.5GHz, so 3.6GHz and on wards, the scaling of ( voltage required for stability * heat that's produced ) skyrockets.

Once you're reaching 1.35 + voltage you're going to want to either have a high end HSF or AIO cooler. Thereafter you're reaching into water cooling territory.

Also, a quick way to test how hot Prime95 will get ( can be done in a matter of minutes ) is to load up Intel Burn Test. However, being that you're on 95c on P95 I wouldn't go any further till you get better cooling.


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Curleyyy*
> 
> With the 3770k after 3.5GHz, so 3.6GHz and on wards, the scaling of ( voltage required for stability * heat that's produced ) skyrockets.
> 
> Once you're reaching 1.35 + voltage you're going to want to either have a high end HSF or AIO cooler. Thereafter you're reaching into water cooling territory.
> 
> Also, a quick way to test how hot Prime95 will get ( can be done in a matter of minutes ) is to load up Intel Burn Test. However, being that you're on 95c on P95 I wouldn't go any further till you get better cooling.


I agree, with most but on voltage to clock speeds .
What i found, at least on my sample is voltage needed is pretty flat up to around 4.3 (slight slope upwards ) after 4.3 though you need decent jumps for each step above .
You can generally run auto with auto LLC up to 4.2 w/o issue .


----------



## Curleyyy

Sorry, yeah 4.x* not 3.x*

My bad.


----------



## Vipershell

Hi I have a i7 3770k with sabertooth z77
I'm oc to 4.5ghz with 1.25v still testing if stable. But at the moment in cpu-z my core voltage is at 1.256v and jump up to 1.264v but only for a second then it goes back to 1.256v is this ok? I'm on llc ultra high. Also in core temp my VID is 1.3461v to 1.25v so that's a offset of +0.10 any help would be appreciated cheers


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vipershell*
> 
> Hi I have a i7 3770k with sabertooth z77
> I'm oc to 4.5ghz with 1.25v still testing if stable. But at the moment in cpu-z my core voltage is at 1.256v and jump up to 1.264v but only for a second then it goes back to 1.256v is this ok? I'm on llc ultra high. Also in core temp my VID is 1.3461v to 1.25v so that's a offset of +0.10 any help would be appreciated cheers










*WELCOME TO OCN!*









if you have a minute to please put the rest of your system specs in your sig - i have a link below that shows how to do it. it helps us help you









do you know the temps of the cpu?

it is very desirable to keep it below 80c if possible. even though intel specs it at ~100c the cooler the chip, the longer it will last.

besides that, you might want to consider lower the llc one step. iirc ultra is for higher OCs to keep the *voltage up* and can cause a bit of a *spike* as you see now - which is normal. dropping it to high would decrease the chance of having a spike.

but @ 1.256v i am pretty sure you are doing well unless the temps are high because of not having the heatsink/TIM applied properly.


----------



## Vipershell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *WELCOME TO OCN!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if you have a minute to please put the rest of your system specs in your sig - i have a link below that shows how to do it. it helps us help you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> do you know the temps of the cpu?
> 
> it is very desirable to keep it below 80c if possible. even though intel specs it at ~100c the cooler the chip, the longer it will last.
> 
> besides that, you might want to consider lower the llc one step. iirc ultra is for higher OCs to keep the *voltage up* and can cause a bit of a *spike* as you see now - which is normal. dropping it to high would decrease the chance of having a spike.
> 
> but @ 1.256v i am pretty sure you are doing well unless the temps are high because of not having the heatsink/TIM applied properly.


Hi i have put my system specs in my sig.
This is my temps as i am still testing to see if its stable 5 hours now no problems so far.



As for the LLC if i put it on High i get a lot of Vdroop but if its on ultra my voltage is alot more stable just every now and then it will spike by .008v for less then a second and drop to 1.256v.

The thing im worried about is my VID as its very high and if i want to change my core voltage to offset its going to be +0.10.

if you required anymore info just let me know cheers.


----------



## looniam

are you set to manual 1.256?

then i believe you would use *-*0.10 offset. you _subtract_ from the VID if it is higher in coretemp.


----------



## Vipershell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> are you set to manual 1.256?
> 
> then i believe you would use *-*0.10 offset. you _subtract_ from the VID if it is higher in coretemp.


Im am manually set to 1.250v. And cheers would of been a disaster if i put in +0.10 lol


----------



## looniam

you're doing fine









and to be honest, you're at a point where i don't know much more to help. maybe someone with more hands on experience can suggest a few tweaks for you.


----------



## Gellimac

Hi everyone,

I followed all the steps in the video but my PC keep doing BSOD.
I'l currently at 1.33 V core for 4.5GHz and still unstable. The PC crashes when windows is opening (the desktop).

Do you think it's because of the hardware or something I did bad in the bios?

Thanks in advance

dmp.txt 1k .txt file


----------



## GoldenboyXD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gellimac*
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> I followed all the steps in the video but my PC keep doing BSOD.
> I'l currently at 1.33 V core for 4.5GHz and still unstable. The PC crashes when windows is opening (the desktop).
> 
> Do you think it's because of the hardware or something I did bad in the bios?
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> dmp.txt 1k .txt file


What is your CPU, MB, MEM and Power Supply?


----------



## Gellimac

Well, I got a I7 3770k, Asus P8Z77-V, Corsair DDR3 PC3-17000, OCZ 850W


----------



## GoldenboyXD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gellimac*
> 
> Well, I got a I7 3770k, Asus P8Z77-V, Corsair DDR3 PC3-17000, OCZ 850W


Check again if the Memory was overclocked to 2133. Try it first using the default MEMORY speed and voltage. If everything is okay. Get the stable CPU overclock and voltage and OC the memory later on.


----------



## Gellimac

I'm finaly stable at 1.36V but sometimes Prime stop responding and crash (no BSOD). Do I have to increase the Vcore again? I already reach 95°C

My RAM is at 1600MHz with 9-9-9-24 even if corsair tested it at 9-11-10-30.


----------



## GoldenboyXD

Try increasing the voltage first... or memory at 1333 9-9-9-24

But i would suggest getting it stable from 4.4... going 4.5 onwards requires more voltage increases...


----------



## Gellimac

Ok thanks, I'll increase the volatage. Prime that stopp responding is due to a low voltage?

I think I might have a bad chip


----------



## GoldenboyXD

I would suggest to get it stable first at 4.3 or 4.4... With standard memory speeds.

If still unstable.. You need to increase the VCCSA voltage in BIOS for the memory. Mine is 1.035V to run the TridentX 2400Mhz. Get back to you later. Good luck!









Also, make sure you have a good CPU cooler, because stock cooler is now OK for high overclocks.


----------



## Gellimac

I'm trying to reach 4.4GHz now. I think my chip is too bad to try 4.5.

I set the VCCSA voltage at 1.0V

Prime is passing the first step but in the second step it crashes. But no BSOD. Do I have to increase the Vcore (currently at 1.29V)?


----------



## GoldenboyXD

Try this:

*CPU Load-line Calibration ► High*
CPU Voltage Frequency ► Manual
CPU Fixed Frequency ► 350
CPU Power Phase Control ► Extreme
CPU Power Duty Control ► T-Probe
CPU Current Capability ► 140%
CPU Power Thermal Control ► 130
CPU Power Response Control ► Auto

If still fails. Increase Vcore to 1.35V and VCCSA at 1.035V.

What is your CPU cooler?


----------



## XEKong

Is anyone getting an error USB over voltage, system will shut down?

I get this every now and then, and when I power down and restart the board is fine. I am using the P8-Z77 Pro.


----------



## Gellimac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenboyXD*
> 
> Try this:
> 
> *CPU Load-line Calibration ► High*
> CPU Voltage Frequency ► Manual
> CPU Fixed Frequency ► 350
> CPU Power Phase Control ► Extreme
> CPU Power Duty Control ► T-Probe
> CPU Current Capability ► 140%
> CPU Power Thermal Control ► 130
> CPU Power Response Control ► Auto
> 
> If still fails. Increase Vcore to 1.35V and VCCSA at 1.035V.
> 
> What is your CPU cooler?


I tried that for 4.5 GHz but still BSOD

I came back at *CPU Load-line Calibration ► Ultra High* and Vcore to 1.3V and VCCSA at 1.0V. Then Vcore offset to -0.2 and now stable at 4.4GHz.

My cooler is a COOLERMASTER Hyper 212 EVO


----------



## GoldenboyXD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gellimac*
> 
> I tried that for 4.5 GHz but still BSOD
> 
> I came back at *CPU Load-line Calibration ► Ultra High* and Vcore to 1.3V and VCCSA at 1.0V. Then Vcore offset to -0.2 and now stable at 4.4GHz.
> 
> My cooler is a COOLERMASTER Hyper 212 EVO


Good to know that it's stable now. I thought you are testing it on a Manual voltage initially and i think this is better to test out the stability of the OC and getting to know the max stable voltage first and then setup on offset afterwards. What is your max voltage reading in CPU-Z or HW Monitor? If 1.3V is should be around 1.306V or something?


----------



## Gellimac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenboyXD*
> 
> Good to know that it's stable now. I thought you are testing it on a Manual voltage initially and i think this is better to test out the stability of the OC and getting to know the max stable voltage first and then setup on offset afterwards. What is your max voltage reading in CPU-Z or HW Monitor? If 1.3V is should be around 1.306V or something?


no i was on manual initially, i did Vcore - VID to have the offset voltage.


----------



## neuroxia

Hi guys, a Happy New Year to everyone; This is my first time overclocking, put together my rig last week and i've managed to get my 3570k to 4.7ghz. Voltage under heavy load like prime95 is 1.208v/1.216v and sometimes spikes for a fraction to 1.224 when unloading/before going to idle; Idle voltage goes as low as 0.904, temp max 74 in prime ffs, 65 or lower in realbench/aida/cinebench, and 49/low50's during gaming, 25-27 idle;

Configuration: Asus Sabertooth P67 b3 latest bios / 8gb (2x4) Corsair XMS3 1333 CL9 / PSU Sirtec High Power 750w / cooling DeepCool Gamer Storm Lucifer; I'm planning to add 3 more fans to my case and another fan to my cpu cooler in push/pull, so temps are going to get lower;

Settings:

Manual->Offset mode
BCLK: 100.0;
Turbo: On
EPU Power Saving: Disabled;
PLL Overvolt: Enabled;
LLC: Ultra High (this one seems to be the most stable, as everything lower would severely drop my vcore, and extreme would cause spikes);
Phase Control: Extreme;
Duty Control: T Probe;
CPU Current Capability: 140%;
Offset: +0.070;
VCCSA & VCCIO: auto (0.925/1.050);
CPU Spread Spectrum: Disabled;
Enhanced Speed Step: Enabled;
Additional Turbo Voltage: 0.004;
The rest of turbo settings are on auto;
C1E: Enabled;
C3: Disabled:
C6: Disabled;

As i am new to this i have some questions:
Do you think anything in the settings could be changed for better?
I'm not planning to do more that 4.7ghz on daily use, but do you think i should give it a try for 5.0ghz?
And last and most important: I have tried to activate the rest of the power saving options (C3, C6 and EPU) and with +0.070 offset i would get bsod right after the windows loading screen; Pushing the offset higher to +0.075/0.080 would get me into windows but every program would crash as i try to run it; +0.085 i can start stuff as long as my CPU is not idling, ramdom bsod and lots of WHEA errors; The voltage would get as high as 1.240 peak and 1.224 load, and as low as 0.672 on idle; Should i try to get my voltage even higher or is it better to forget about the rest of the power saving modes and leave it as it is now?

Thx;


----------



## XEKong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neuroxia*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys, a Happy New Year to everyone; This is my first time overclocking, put together my rig last week and i've managed to get my 3570k to 4.7ghz. Voltage under heavy load like prime95 is 1.208v/1.216v and sometimes spikes for a fraction to 1.224 when unloading/before going to idle; Idle voltage goes as low as 0.904, temp max 74 in prime ffs, 65 or lower in realbench/aida/cinebench, and 49/low50's during gaming, 25-27 idle;
> 
> Configuration: Asus Sabertooth P67 b3 latest bios / 8gb (2x4) Corsair XMS3 1333 CL9 / PSU Sirtec High Power 750w / cooling DeepCool Gamer Storm Lucifer; I'm planning to add 3 more fans to my case and another fan to my cpu cooler in push/pull, so temps are going to get lower;
> 
> Settings:
> 
> Manual->Offset mode
> BCLK: 100.0;
> Turbo: On
> EPU Power Saving: Disabled;
> PLL Overvolt: Enabled;
> LLC: Ultra High (this one seems to be the most stable, as everything lower would severely drop my vcore, and extreme would cause spikes);
> Phase Control: Extreme;
> Duty Control: T Probe;
> CPU Current Capability: 140%;
> Offset: +0.070;
> VCCSA & VCCIO: auto (0.925/1.050);
> CPU Spread Spectrum: Disabled;
> Enhanced Speed Step: Enabled;
> Additional Turbo Voltage: 0.004;
> The rest of turbo settings are on auto;
> C1E: Enabled;
> C3: Disabled:
> C6: Disabled;
> 
> As i am new to this i have some questions:
> Do you think anything in the settings could be changed for better?
> I'm not planning to do more that 4.7ghz on daily use, but do you think i should give it a try for 5.0ghz?
> And last and most important: I have tried to activate the rest of the power saving options (C3, C6 and EPU) and with +0.070 offset i would get bsod right after the windows loading screen; Pushing the offset higher to +0.075/0.080 would get me into windows but every program would crash as i try to run it; +0.085 i can start stuff as long as my CPU is not idling, ramdom bsod and lots of WHEA errors; The voltage would get as high as 1.240 peak and 1.224 load, and as low as 0.672 on idle; Should i try to get my voltage even higher or is it better to forget about the rest of the power saving modes and leave it as it is now?
> 
> Thx;


Have you checked for WHEA errors after running a stress test?


----------



## neuroxia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XEKong*
> 
> Have you checked for WHEA errors after running a stress test?


Yup, everything stable and no errors; As i have written, i only get WHEA errors if i activate C3/C6, but without them i have no problems;


----------



## duceduc

Hi guys. I found the post and saw all 3 videos. Very informative. First time for OC my intel i7 2600K. I am manually inputting cpu voltage in bios. When I boot in Windows and check my cpu voltage using cpu-z, I always seen the same voltage setting of 1.28. It seems whatever voltage I change to, it always shows 1.28 under load. When idle, it is .984.

I have manually tried setting a range between 1.25-1.38v in bios. Is this not normal?

CPU: Intel i7 Core 2600K
MB: Asus p8Z77-Pro (bios updated to latest firm 2104)
RAM: Patriot Sector 5, 9-9-9-24 (4x4GB)
Cooling: Corsair H20
Power: Antec 650W

Monitor Software
CPU-z
realtemp
Aida64


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duceduc*
> 
> Hi guys. I found the post and saw all 3 videos. Very informative. First time for OC my intel i7 2600K. I am manually inputting cpu voltage in bios. When I boot in Windows and check my cpu voltage using cpu-z, I always seen the same voltage setting of 1.28. It seems whatever voltage I change to, it always shows 1.28 under load. When idle, it is .984.
> 
> I have manually tried setting a range between 1.25-1.38v in bios. Is this not normal?
> 
> CPU: Intel i7 Core 2600K
> MB: Asus p8Z77-Pro (bios updated to latest firm 2104)
> RAM: Patriot Sector 5, 9-9-9-24 (4x4GB)
> Cooling: Corsair H20
> Power: Antec 650W
> 
> Monitor Software
> CPU-z
> realtemp
> Aida64


Is the voltage changing in the bios readings ?
Maybe try a reflash of bios, sometimes settings get stuck , go back to default and reflash with latest .
Do it in bios or flashback feature , not in windows .


----------



## duceduc

Hello. Thanks for the reply. It was my current bios that was causing the settings not to be save. I just reset the cmos and not it's ok.
Here are my results in screenshots. I have OC it to 44, used voltage offset, and initial run with prime95 for 30 minutes without BSOD finally. However, my temp is a bit high under load. Is there anything I can do to lower my temp. I have a top fan mounted on top of the case, but it's not directly over the cpu. I will move it. Also on the side of the case, do we mount the fan to blow out or suck in air?

As you can see from my temp shot, the 2 middle cores runs hotter then the 2 outer. Would reseating and reapplying thermal grease help?
I noticed when I am running prime, ever 10 minutes the software runs harder, thus, giving me a temp of 85c. It will throttle down afterwards and I get a temp of 73c. Is my temp high as it is? My idle temp is seats at about 30c at an idle voltage of .968v.


----------



## Edkiefer

those temps are not that bad but I think there high for Sandybridge chips at that clock and voltage .

You didn't say how your cooling CPU, HS model .

On case airflow I generally opt for front fans blowing in (intake) rear fans out, top fan out(exhaust) and side fans in .

prime95 does that, you get work loads in cycles and temps go up an down .


----------



## HyeVltg3

Built my rig Sept'12.
Just now started OC'ing for the first time.

Been at this for about 4 days, my shameless pride has kept me from asking for help but now I'm concerned that may be one of my RAM sticks (4x8gb) is defective.
Again this system has been purring like a kitten ( well..not really. I leave it on >72hrs weekly and Only BSODs I've seen where during the build back in '12 and none for the past <2 years!)

I've followed the guide, watched the vids, getting my i5-3570K to max x45 I have no reason to go further, I just wan' ma 4.5 jigas.

Been trying for days, different methods different notching-ups. but I'm always stumped by a 0x1A BSOD which goes away if I bump up vcore(CPU Vltg) or VCCSA but comesback after a 0x50 or BAD_POOL_CALLER, and again, first time, seeing these BSODs, OC'ing really brings the blue out of my rig.
Did some googling, Ran Windows Memory Diag, "No Errors.
Ran Memtest86+ , took 3hrs, 1 pass. "0 Errors" Should I go for more passes? 32gb takes a hecka long time just for one pass.

Gave OC another go, all previous Oc-ing was, Start at 1.2v then go up. bsod reboot, come back bump whatever according to the BSOD List
Read a 2012-2013 article talking about how the IVB CPUs OC weirdly, and that if you go from Stock directly up to a high vcore, you some how ruin your OC and may get it stable at the higher clock, but at the cost of a unnecessarily high vcore, oppose to going up in 100Mhz and 0.1v increments. (trailing off topic a but here, will check my history if anyone needs source, but this sounds like the OC I've read about before SB & IVB.)

Headed for Round...20+
Just now got vcore up to 1.265 before I got hit with 0x1A BSOD

Code:



Code:


012615-34710-01.dmp  1/26/2015 6:13:00 AM    MEMORY_MANAGEMENT       0x0000001a      00000000`00041287       00000000`000001c6       00000000`00000000       00000000`00000000       ntoskrnl.exe    ntoskrnl.exe+76e80      NT Kernel & System  Microsoft® Windows® Operating System    Microsoft Corporation   6.1.7601.18700 (win7sp1_gdr.141211-1742)        x64     ntoskrnl.exe+76e80                                      C:\Windows\Minidump\012615-34710-01.dmp 4       15      7601    313,360 1/26/2015 6:16:36 AM

Been up all night OC'ing and trying to figure this out, started Thursday, and still no dice.
I even followed TotallyDubbed's advice and ran P95 for 12hrs+ (~14hrs) on Stock, Blend > Custom > 28000 (taskmgr said I had 288## Available)
I have 2x Kingston HyperX Blu 1600MHz 16GB (2x8GB) Memory Kit
http://www.kingston.com/datasheets/khx1600c10d3b1k2_16g.pdf
I ran the P95 test with Stock + Timings from that pdf, DRAM Voltage to 1.55 and 1600Mhz
According to Event Viewer I get WHEA errors when ever I get hit with the 1A , but hard to tell since the logs dont point at what sparked it.

Code:



Code:


A corrected hardware error has occurred.

Reported by component: Processor Core
Error Source: Corrected Machine Check
Error Type: Internal parity error
Processor ID: 2  ( <<< a few WHEAs have ID: 0 )

The details view of this entry contains further information.

Any help would be greatly appreciated, heading to bed, while I leave Memtest running


----------



## GoldenboyXD

For getting 4.5Ghz. Set your ram on default settings and default voltage and VCORE @ 1.32v (manual) and VCCSA @ 1.035V and work on getting the VCORE and/or VCCSA lower down 2 steps every after 15-30min stress test and increase 1 step if you got an error.

or

Set your ram on default settings and default voltage and VCORE @ 1.32v (manual) and work on getting the VCORE lower down 2 steps every after 15-30min stress test and increase 1 step if you got an error. While using only 1 stick of ram. So you wont have to increase VCCSA at this time while working on getting the stable CPU OC.

Step # 2 is preferred unless you don't like to remove your RAM and i hope you don't have any heat issues on your processor or you need to delid it.


----------



## HyeVltg3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenboyXD*
> 
> Set your ram on default settings and default voltage and VCORE @ 1.32v (manual) and work on getting the VCORE lower down 2 steps every after 15-30min stress test and increase 1 step if you got an error. While using only 1 stick of ram. So you wont have to increase VCCSA at this time while working on getting the stable CPU OC.
> 
> Step # 2 is preferred unless you don't like to remove your RAM and i hope you don't have any heat issues on your processor or you need to delid it.


Actually going to try this. Jumped through a ton of loops figuring it out with google-fu, being told it could be bad ram, ran an 8hr memtest to no errors, ran 14hr P95 90% ram test, no errors, read its best to run memtest more than once, on 32g it takes like 4-5hrs for 1 pass! So much time wasted today waiting on 2 memtest passes , found someone to bring clarity to this by checking my memory DMP file from the BSODs told me "nope" just unstable clock the CPU was skipping on some writes so bsod. Back full circle to square one. Yesterday I bought a new bigger case been planning to move my build to a roomier space plus I can fix my cable management and fix the air pressure think my fans are pulling and pushing air back out without sending fresh air to the ram sticks and Gpu but CPU max temps at stock are <60c and idle is 40-35-35-34. Assumed GPU was safe theres a empty fan grill next to the GPU heatsink fan(can't fit a fan there ****ty thermal take didn't plan for aftermarket cooler sizes So perfect time to oc with one stick.
Typed way more than needed. Question: when i get stable oc do I need to do anything special when I go back to 4 sticks?

going to let p95 run overnight, started ~2hrs ago
(img from aida, hwmon real temp and core temp were started too late, after p95 so they show 50c mins, no point in showing those)


----------



## GoldenboyXD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyeVltg3*
> 
> Question: when i get stable oc do I need to do anything special when I go back to 4 sticks?


When going back to 4 sticks. Try to set the timings or XMP profile according to RAM specs and voltage. If unstable, increase the VCCSA.


----------



## wh0kn0ws

Can someone tell me what voltage offset I need, so my idle voltage goes down? Last time I tried on my 2500k, I ended up pushing over 1.4 volts on accident and I don't know what I did wrong so I put it back to stock.

In the bios I have the manual voltage set to 1.275 volts, I have the cpu pll set to 1.7.

Here is a screenshot at idle



Here is a screen shot while running prime 95



Thanks


----------



## HyeVltg3

Says right in the first post, guide to offsets.
Vcore - VID = offset value
Vcore from BIOS
VID from Core Temp while at 100% load.
If offset value is positive, set offset to + or just plain numbers, if negative add the - in bios.
So
Manually set bios vcore minus 1.1709 = ?

MAKE SURE that 1.272v in that cpuz pic is what you have set in bios, if not, reduce or up-notch the LLC


----------



## wh0kn0ws

That's what I thought, but wouldn't having +.1 voltage offset make my core voltage 1.375ish? I know this is pretty simple, but for some reason I can't grasp the idea.


----------



## looniam

that would give you ~1.271 (depending on your LLC setting)

your VID is 1.1709 so +0.1 is 1.271ish


----------



## wh0kn0ws

Hmm, ok cool.

+ rep for both of you

edit:

I figured it out. I didn't read everything properly


----------



## DifiT

Hi,

I have some problems with the correct setting of the offset.It's really annoying me and my CPU goes crazy

BIOS Manual VCore: 1.250V
CPU-Z Core Voltage: 1.256V (sometimes 1.248-1.256)
VID @100% Load: 1.2660-1.2910V
Aiming for @4,5GHz

My BIOS settings below.

Thanks!

DifiT


----------



## MrfingerIII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DifiT*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I have some problems with the correct setting of the offset.It's really annoying me and my CPU goes crazy
> 
> BIOS Manual VCore: 1.250V
> CPU-Z Core Voltage: 1.256V (sometimes 1.248-1.256)
> VID @100% Load: 1.2660-1.2910V
> Aiming for @4,5GHz
> 
> My BIOS settings below.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> DifiT


Your in manual mode

In Offset mode you should be able to run at 0.120-0.125 in Offset that is roughly 129.6 volts 0.120 offset and the 0.125 offset is 1.3volts on the money try those offsets and see what you get i am running a higher core and use these volts i am sure you could use the first offset and be done with it

I know all chips aren't the same so your might take a little more just saying


----------



## Wallgrind

Just asking
Can i enable all the c states again when i got my stable offset running>?


----------



## MrfingerIII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wallgrind*
> 
> Just asking
> Can i enable all the c states again when i got my stable offset running>?


I don't think you need to disable them but i wouldn't turn them all on it might effect power draw


----------



## looniam

you are best off to disable them when finding a stable overclock.

its up to you if you wish to save a few volts/watts while idling to enable them afterwards, i do.


----------



## Wallgrind

Thanks,

I'm using offset -0.015 and all c states enable, run prime95 for more then 14 hours
everything is running very well


----------



## M11C

So i'm tring to see how far i can take my 4820K.

4.5GHz is rock solid at 1.2 Vcore and LLC at high

4.8GHz at 1.3 Vcore and LLC at ultra BSOD at windows loadup

at 1.35 Vcore windows starts, but Intel Burn Test fails after 2 passes

My guess is that i need to adjust other voltages like VCCSA, VCCPL, VCCIO, but i don't know wich...


----------



## CODELESS

so i have been running my i5 3570k @ 4.5ghz with an offset of 0.095 (1.35volts when prime) for a long time.
i cant remember why i set it to this but iv been gradually turning down the offset and now im at +0.040 which give me a stable 1.280volts and flaps down every now and then to 1.272v when im prime testing.

All other setting are the same as the guide except for the setting that allows for down clock on idle.

Running on Asus sabertooth Z77 and im cooling my CPU with H100i

My goal is to get 4.8


----------



## GoldenboyXD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CODELESS*
> 
> so i have been running my i5 3570k @ 4.5ghz with an offset of 0.095 (1.35volts when prime) for a long time.
> i cant remember why i set it to this but iv been gradually turning down the offset and now im at +0.040 which give me a stable 1.280volts and flaps down every now and then to 1.272v when im prime testing.
> 
> All other setting are the same as the guide except for the setting that allows for down clock on idle.
> 
> Running on Asus sabertooth Z77 and im cooling my CPU with H100i
> 
> My goal is to get 4.8


"An offset of 0.095 (1.35volts when prime) for a long time" which is best overall for me especially when getting out of WHEA errors. Try testing WHEA errors on your current setting and see if it's really error free.


----------



## rss013

It's been a while since i've posted here,
but my [email protected] has been running stable for more than 2 years now thanks to this thread!
I want to thank everyone here who helped me out especially (JustAndOldMan)
since i was totally clueless about overclocking and he litteraly helped me out with everything back then







.


----------



## gdubc

@justanoldman was always very helpful. He hasn't been around for a long time....miss the guy.


----------



## sliguy0827

I need help! I followed this guide to the letter, and i am still failing. Everything looks good, with the multiplier set at 4.2 but in cpuZ under load i still can't get over 3.5. Has anyone seen this before?


----------



## SPLWF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SPLWF*
> 
> Weird issue. Every time I power down my PC and unplug from wall (I'm always tinkering in my PC). My OC cpu vcore resets. It's keeps all the other settings. Not sure what is going on. I even tried to manually set vcore, doesn't work. It keeps vcore at max of 1.224 but multiplier at 45. Only way to fix this is to re-flash the bios. Any idea what is causing this?


I'm quoting my own post, lol.

Sorry for taking so long on keeping you guys updated.

I had to RMA my motherboard. The RMA board has been running smooth since this last post. Constant 4.5ghz and 1.280vcore. Restarting and unplugging PC, my OC still reamins.


----------



## Swag

I've read quite a few past posts and I'm extremely grateful to everyone who's helped run this thread.

In addition, I'm happy and thankful to everyone who's used this guide to help them in their OC adventure. I'm honored for your trust in me and my guide!









Thanks so much guys; I hope to have a similar response when I decide to create another guide for a different socket/chipset!


----------



## jdstock76

Bah! Re doing the OC on my 3770K for testing before jumping to my new X99 and its stuck on 4.4Ghz and doesn't downclock while not under load. Grrrr

I disabled Internal PLL Overvoltage. Oh well. I'll have the 5820K up and running tomorrow night. LoL!


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> Bah! Re doing the OC on my 3770K for testing before jumping to my new X99 and its stuck on 4.4Ghz and doesn't downclock while not under load. Grrrr
> 
> I disabled Internal PLL Overvoltage. Oh well. I'll have the 5820K up and running tomorrow night. LoL!


In your OS, make sure you're on balanced. If you're on performance, it will maximize the CPU performance 100%.

There's an option in "Power Options" in Windows. If you search the options, you will find minimum and maximum CPU performance and you can tweak it around for your balance. For most users who want to reduce their CPU speed while not under load, default Balanced is perfect.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> In your OS, make sure you're on balanced. If you're on performance, it will maximize the CPU performance 100%.
> 
> There's an option in "Power Options" in Windows. If you search the options, you will find minimum and maximum CPU performance and you can tweak it around for your balance. For most users who want to reduce their CPU speed while not under load, default Balanced is perfect.


Didn't think of that. I'll take a look when I get home.


----------



## Goggle Eye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I've read quite a few past posts and I'm extremely grateful to everyone who's helped run this thread.
> 
> In addition, I'm happy and thankful to everyone who's used this guide to help them in their OC adventure. I'm honored for your trust in me and my guide!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much guys; I hope to have a similar response when I decide to create another guide for a different socket/chipset!


Used this guide as a great learning tool to O.C. on air Sandy Bridge 2600K 4.5 Ghz and Ivy Bridge E 4930K 4.4 Ghz. Still trying to get a 4.5 Ghz stable IVBE is a bit picky.

+ 1 Thank you







for putting in so much time and effort looking forward to another guide.

Larry


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> In your OS, make sure you're on balanced. If you're on performance, it will maximize the CPU performance 100%.
> 
> There's an option in "Power Options" in Windows. If you search the options, you will find minimum and maximum CPU performance and you can tweak it around for your balance. For most users who want to reduce their CPU speed while not under load, default Balanced is perfect.


I played around with that setting. It drops the 1599 but then immediately goes back to 4399, wash and repeat. Weird. Never had it do that before.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I've read quite a few past posts and I'm extremely grateful to everyone who's helped run this thread.
> 
> In addition, I'm happy and thankful to everyone who's used this guide to help them in their OC adventure. I'm honored for your trust in me and my guide!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much guys; I hope to have a similar response when I decide to create another guide for a different socket/chipset!


+1 to you sir for all your work! Can't wait for the next one. Perhaps Skylake.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> In your OS, make sure you're on balanced. If you're on performance, it will maximize the CPU performance 100%.
> 
> There's an option in "Power Options" in Windows. If you search the options, you will find minimum and maximum CPU performance and you can tweak it around for your balance. For most users who want to reduce their CPU speed while not under load, default Balanced is perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> I played around with that setting. It drops the 1599 but then immediately goes back to 4399, wash and repeat. Weird. Never had it do that before.
Click to expand...

Just wondering, did it work?

If not, I can look into seeing what the problem is.


----------



## SPLWF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I've read quite a few past posts and I'm extremely grateful to everyone who's helped run this thread.
> 
> In addition, I'm happy and thankful to everyone who's used this guide to help them in their OC adventure. I'm honored for your trust in me and my guide!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much guys; I hope to have a similar response when I decide to create another guide for a different socket/chipset!


Thank you for your amazing tutorial, it helped me tons. REP+

Any plans on making an AMD tutorial or are you just doing Intel?


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Just wondering, did it work?
> 
> If not, I can look into seeing what the problem is.


It did seem to work. I think the fluctuations I was seeing was just apps running in the back ground. When I closed everything I had running it worked like a champ. Steady at 1599. Thanks again!!!


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SPLWF*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I've read quite a few past posts and I'm extremely grateful to everyone who's helped run this thread.
> 
> In addition, I'm happy and thankful to everyone who's used this guide to help them in their OC adventure. I'm honored for your trust in me and my guide!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much guys; I hope to have a similar response when I decide to create another guide for a different socket/chipset!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your amazing tutorial, it helped me tons. REP+
> 
> Any plans on making an AMD tutorial or are you just doing Intel?
Click to expand...

I can do an AMD guide in the future when someone in my family buys one. I personally don't buy AMD because I've had bad experience with them, but my family adores some of their products. I will try to continue making guides as it does seem many are finding these helpful.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Just wondering, did it work?
> 
> If not, I can look into seeing what the problem is.
> 
> 
> 
> It did seem to work. I think the fluctuations I was seeing was just apps running in the back ground. When I closed everything I had running it worked like a champ. Steady at 1599. Thanks again!!!
Click to expand...

No worries. Glad to hear it is working. It may just be the applications. For brief moments, even small applications may need more power. This results in "blipping" the signals thus increasing clock speed for a couple seconds and dropping it back down. I wouldn't worry about it too much unless if you're running a high-intensity program like [email protected] or P95 and it won't go to full clock speed.


----------



## 1Wolf

Hello!

I've been working my way through overlocking my 3770K/ASUS Z77 with the information in this guide. I'm fairly new to overclocking. I've overclocked a couple PC's before a few years ago on with a Q6600/680i and it was a nightmare. My current machine, that I built in 2012, I've just got around to overclocking using this guide. It has gone SOOOOO much smoother and between the CPU, ASUS board, and this guide....I've been pretty successful so far.

I'm on the final stages of the overclock here and have run into something that I just had a question on and was hoping I could borrow from the experience of those here.

I'm at the point now where I'm 24 Hour Prime95 stable at 1.260v set in the BIOS. Thing seems bulletproof. Not a hiccup in P95 or anything else. So for the final step, I've returned it from "Manual" mode to "Offset" mode following the instructions. After 5-10 minutes of P95 I got my VID out of Coretemp (1.2810) and, following the instructions, perform the following calculation:

[Manual VCORE set in BIOS] - [Most commonly appearing VID after 5-10 mins of P95] = [Offset to set in BIOS]

1.260 - 1.2810 = -0.021 (Negative number)

So in the BIOS I set offet to negative ("-") and set the offset to 0.021 which, after pressing enter, set it to 0.025.

I re-tested in P95 for these settings and it was stable for about an hour and a half at this setting. But I haven't retested the entire 24 hour against his setting yet. It was stable in gaming, and everything seems good.

However....

Sometimes on a restart or on a cold start, I'm now getting the error where Windows 7 didn't start correctly and its asking me to start in normal mode or repair it, etc.

So, maybe I'm wrong, but I'm thinking maybe my system needs a smidge more tweaking to get stable again under Offset but I'm not sure how to do it?

Should I reduce the amount of negative Offset to -0.020? Should I reduce it even further? I'm not quite sure what my next move should be to get it as stable as it was under "Manual".

I originally set it back to Offset Mode because the videos in the bottom of the guide led me to believe it was a good thing to do. Maybe I should just be leaving it manual mode?

Thanks!


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1Wolf*
> 
> Hello!
> 
> I've been working my way through overlocking my 3770K/ASUS Z77 with the information in this guide. I'm fairly new to overclocking. I've overclocked a couple PC's before a few years ago on with a Q6600/680i and it was a nightmare. My current machine, that I built in 2012, I've just got around to overclocking using this guide. It has gone SOOOOO much smoother and between the CPU, ASUS board, and this guide....I've been pretty successful so far.
> 
> I'm on the final stages of the overclock here and have run into something that I just had a question on and was hoping I could borrow from the experience of those here.
> 
> I'm at the point now where I'm 24 Hour Prime95 stable at 1.260v set in the BIOS. Thing seems bulletproof. Not a hiccup in P95 or anything else. So for the final step, I've returned it from "Manual" mode to "Offset" mode following the instructions. After 5-10 minutes of P95 I got my VID out of Coretemp (1.2810) and, following the instructions, perform the following calculation:
> 
> [Manual VCORE set in BIOS] - [Most commonly appearing VID after 5-10 mins of P95] = [Offset to set in BIOS]
> 
> 1.260 - 1.2810 = -0.021 (Negative number)
> 
> So in the BIOS I set offet to negative ("-") and set the offset to 0.021 which, after pressing enter, set it to 0.025.
> 
> I re-tested in P95 for these settings and it was stable for about an hour and a half at this setting. But I haven't retested the entire 24 hour against his setting yet. It was stable in gaming, and everything seems good.
> 
> However....
> 
> Sometimes on a restart or on a cold start, I'm now getting the error where Windows 7 didn't start correctly and its asking me to start in normal mode or repair it, etc.
> 
> So, maybe I'm wrong, but I'm thinking maybe my system needs a smidge more tweaking to get stable again under Offset but I'm not sure how to do it?
> 
> Should I reduce the amount of negative Offset to -0.020? Should I reduce it even further? I'm not quite sure what my next move should be to get it as stable as it was under "Manual".
> 
> I originally set it back to Offset Mode because the videos in the bottom of the guide led me to believe it was a good thing to do. Maybe I should just be leaving it manual mode?
> 
> Thanks!


Offset vs Manual, this is a personal choice. I prefer to keep mine on Manual because of the simple fact that I run my PC almost at 100% load all the time.

Now, assuming you calculated the offset correctly, I would run a couple notches 'higher voltage' for offset than what is calculated. So if it is -0.021, I would run -0.016.

The main reason is because you need MORE power. This is due to the fact that the BIOS is not always 100% bulletproof. There are times where you will see in CPU-Z where the voltage drops down 1 notch and goes back up immediately. These tiny drops actually cause an effect on your OC because if you are running just enough voltage to keep the PC stable, the slight drop will cause it to be unstable. Increasing voltage slightly will compensate for these drops and in turn keep it stable.

EDIT: Like with everything, patience is extremely important. I would always be prepared to tweak it if the situation arises. Hopefully this helped you. In addition, if you find your OC still unstable, I'd run manual. Offset isn't perfect and sometimes for some chips, it doesn't work at all. I'd recommend to switch to manual if this comes up.


----------



## 1Wolf

Swag,

Thanks so much for the help and info!

I followed your advice and it definitely seems to have helped, I'll include the info below. However, it did also lead me to some additional questions to ask you.

When setting the offset in the BIOS it seems to round to the next hundredth. So -0.021 becomes -0.020 and -0.016 becomes -0.020. etc. According to my calculation to determine the offset from the guides here (provided I was doing it right and I THINK I was, I included the formula I used in my post above) my offset was originally calculated to be -0.021. The BIOS rounds that to -0.025 (it won't let me enter exactly -0.021) As detailed in my last post, with the offset to -0.025 it would not reliably boot into Windows 7.

At -0.025 with the CPU at idle the LOWEST reported VCORE from CPU-Z was .944 with a VID (as reported by coretemp) of 1.2760. At Load under P95 the VCORE in CPU-Z varied between the following 3 values: 1.272, 1.264, and 1.256. The most common value was 1.272. Second most common was 1.264. And it only hit 1.256 occasionally. Also under load, the VID as reported by coretemp was 1.2810.

So, following your advice, I bumped that just one notch to -0.016 (Which the BIOS rounds to -0.020). With the offset set at -0.020 it would now reliably boot into windows every time. Yay! I ran P95 to do some stress testing and in less than 1 hour it locked up windows. So it looks like that still wasn't quite stable.

At -0.020 with the CPU at idle the LOWEST reported VCORE from CPU-Z was .944 with a VID of 1.2710. Under load with P95 the VCORE in CPU-Z varied between 1.272 and 1.280 with the most common value being 1.272 and the VID was 1.2810. This kind of surprised me as when using MANUAL voltage, my CPU seemed to be very stable as long as it was getting 1.272 VCORE reported in CPU-Z and 1.280 seemed to be overshooting just a smidge. It was very stable under manual with these values. However, under offset, with CPU-Z reporting the exact same values (1.272 and 1.280) it seemed just slightly unstable.

So, I bumped it one more notch to -0.015. Once again, it would boot reliably into windows. I'm currently stress testing this in P95 and its been going stable for 12 hours now.

At -0.015 with the CPU at idle the LOWEST reported VCORE was 0.952 with a VID of 1.2710. Under load with P95 the VCORE in CPU-Z varied between 1.280, 1.272, and 1.264. 1.280 occurred slightly more than 1.272, and 1.264 appeared only for a short time when CPU was hottest. The hottest the CPU ever got was 80*c under water cooling.

So what do you think, what are your opinions about the above numbers?

So here is my question....

Under MANUAL mode with the VCORE set in BIOS to 1.260 it shows in CPU-Z under P95 load: 1.272 and 1.280 VCORE with 1.272 occurring the MOST often. Its 24 Hour P95 stable. The highest temp it ever hit was 79*c.

Under OFFSET mode with the OFFSET set in BIOS to -0.015 it shows in CPU-Z under P95 load: 1.280 and 1.272 VCORE with 1.280 occurring slightly more than 1.272. So far its 12 Hour P95 stable (My stress test is still running as I write this) and the highest temp hit so far was 80*c.

So if BOTH modes, offset & manual, are stable. In your opinion, which is it better for me to run in? Offset or Manual? MANUAL seems to give slightly lower VCORE under load (1.272 and 1.280 with 1.272 being more common) and a tiny bit lower temp (Highest temp hit was 79*c). OFFSET seems to give slightly higher VCORE under load (also 1.272 and 1.280 but here 1.280 occurs slightly more often) and a tiny bit higher temp (Highest temp hit was 80*c).

I use my PC for work and to play games....a few hours here and there. I don't do any 24x7 folding or anything like that. So I was thinking OFFSET would be best for my uses...but I was really surprised when, under load, the offset numbers seemed a teensy tiny bit higher.

What are your observations, advice, and opinions?

Thanks!

EDIT - Please forgive the length of this post. I wanted to make sure I included all the data and facts.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1Wolf*
> 
> Swag,
> 
> Thanks so much for the help and info!
> 
> I followed your advice and it definitely seems to have helped, I'll include the info below. However, it did also lead me to some additional questions to ask you.
> 
> When setting the offset in the BIOS it seems to round to the next hundredth. So -0.021 becomes -0.020 and -0.016 becomes -0.020. etc. According to my calculation to determine the offset from the guides here (provided I was doing it right and I THINK I was, I included the formula I used in my post above) my offset was originally calculated to be -0.021. The BIOS rounds that to -0.025 (it won't let me enter exactly -0.021) As detailed in my last post, with the offset to -0.025 it would not reliably boot into Windows 7.
> 
> At -0.025 with the CPU at idle the LOWEST reported VCORE from CPU-Z was .944 with a VID (as reported by coretemp) of 1.2760. At Load under P95 the VCORE in CPU-Z varied between the following 3 values: 1.272, 1.264, and 1.256. The most common value was 1.272. Second most common was 1.264. And it only hit 1.256 occasionally. Also under load, the VID as reported by coretemp was 1.2810.
> 
> So, following your advice, I bumped that just one notch to -0.016 (Which the BIOS rounds to -0.020). With the offset set at -0.020 it would now reliably boot into windows every time. Yay! I ran P95 to do some stress testing and in less than 1 hour it locked up windows. So it looks like that still wasn't quite stable.
> 
> At -0.020 with the CPU at idle the LOWEST reported VCORE from CPU-Z was .944 with a VID of 1.2710. Under load with P95 the VCORE in CPU-Z varied between 1.272 and 1.280 with the most common value being 1.272 and the VID was 1.2810. This kind of surprised me as when using MANUAL voltage, my CPU seemed to be very stable as long as it was getting 1.272 VCORE reported in CPU-Z and 1.280 seemed to be overshooting just a smidge. It was very stable under manual with these values. However, under offset, with CPU-Z reporting the exact same values (1.272 and 1.280) it seemed just slightly unstable.
> 
> So, I bumped it one more notch to -0.015. Once again, it would boot reliably into windows. I'm currently stress testing this in P95 and its been going stable for 12 hours now.
> 
> At -0.015 with the CPU at idle the LOWEST reported VCORE was 0.952 with a VID of 1.2710. Under load with P95 the VCORE in CPU-Z varied between 1.280, 1.272, and 1.264. 1.280 occurred slightly more than 1.272, and 1.264 appeared only for a short time when CPU was hottest. The hottest the CPU ever got was 80*c under water cooling.
> 
> So what do you think, what are your opinions about the above numbers?
> 
> So here is my question....
> 
> Under MANUAL mode with the VCORE set in BIOS to 1.260 it shows in CPU-Z under P95 load: 1.272 and 1.280 VCORE with 1.272 occurring the MOST often. Its 24 Hour P95 stable. The highest temp it ever hit was 79*c.
> 
> Under OFFSET mode with the OFFSET set in BIOS to -0.015 it shows in CPU-Z under P95 load: 1.280 and 1.272 VCORE with 1.280 occurring slightly more than 1.272. So far its 12 Hour P95 stable (My stress test is still running as I write this) and the highest temp hit so far was 80*c.
> 
> So if BOTH modes, offset & manual, are stable. In your opinion, which is it better for me to run in? Offset or Manual? MANUAL seems to give slightly lower VCORE under load (1.272 and 1.280 with 1.272 being more common) and a tiny bit lower temp (Highest temp hit was 79*c). OFFSET seems to give slightly higher VCORE under load (also 1.272 and 1.280 but here 1.280 occurs slightly more often) and a tiny bit higher temp (Highest temp hit was 80*c).
> 
> I use my PC for work and to play games....a few hours here and there. I don't do any 24x7 folding or anything like that. So I was thinking OFFSET would be best for my uses...but I was really surprised when, under load, the offset numbers seemed a teensy tiny bit higher.
> 
> What are your observations, advice, and opinions?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> EDIT - Please forgive the length of this post. I wanted to make sure I included all the data and facts.


Don't worry about the length, I did read it all.

With your current usage, I would tell you to just stick with offset. If your usage is less than 75% of the day, then offset would be for you. If you use your computer more than 75% of the day, then I would go with manual.

As long as the PC is stable, you're golden either way. Just make note of the settings for each one, and alternate if you feel like the current isn't suiting your needs.

Now, good thing you bumped it down to -0.015. It has been a while since I touched offset so I forgot the little rules in it. I recall having notches so that's why I wanted you to pull back a couple notches. I definitely would have gone to -0.015 or -0.010 so good job. In addition, the troubleshooting you did with your OC has allowed you to expand your knowledge in overclocking tremendously. Now you know how it works. Just slight improvements here and there can make a world of difference!

If you need anything else, feel free to ask here or shoot me a PM.


----------



## 1Wolf

Swag,

You're awesome







Thank you very much. Combing through forums and sponging knowledge is one thing, but its actually pretty rare to find someone that not only throws some posts up to help, but is willing to teach and share knowledge. Thank you. Makes it easier for less experienced folks like myself to learn.

Seems I've run into a bit of a stumbling block. Stability-wise everything seemed fine. However, after 14 hours of P95 testing I needed to use my PC for some work stuff which required me to stop my test and reboot. No big deal, I figured it was already 24 Hour stable at MANUAL of 1.260 and 14 hours P95 stable at offset so 14 hours would have to do for the time being. I finished my work and shut my PC down.

Came back a couple hours later and fired it back up and, to my surprise, it wouldn't boot into windows. The problem is that after I got a stable MANUAL P95 test and before I switched to offset, I also upgraded my Geforce video card with a new 980TI. So I can't be sure whether it was a hardware problem with the new card, a driver problem from the new card install, or it was instability caused by being in "Offset" mode.

To be safe, I booted into BIOS and switched it back to MANUAL at 1.260. After that it booted fine into windows. It ran fine for gaming the rest of the night.

So to avoid introducing any more variables into my overclock testing with OFFSET mode, I'm thinking that maybe the best bet is to leave it at MANUAL for a week or so and then, if its stable and I don't get those "boot into windows" issues, then maybe revisit my OFFSET mode testing. If it was indeed the OFFSET mode settings causing an instability that stopped me from booting into windows, maybe I need to drop it one more notch from -0.015 to -0.010?

Either way, at this point, I'm thinking its probably best to leave it run a week or two in MANUAL to make sure it wasn't the video card causing it. What do ya think? Running in MANUAL won't "hurt" it will it?


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1Wolf*
> 
> Swag,
> 
> You're awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you very much. Combing through forums and sponging knowledge is one thing, but its actually pretty rare to find someone that not only throws some posts up to help, but is willing to teach and share knowledge. Thank you. Makes it easier for less experienced folks like myself to learn.
> 
> Seems I've run into a bit of a stumbling block. Stability-wise everything seemed fine. However, after 14 hours of P95 testing I needed to use my PC for some work stuff which required me to stop my test and reboot. No big deal, I figured it was already 24 Hour stable at MANUAL of 1.260 and 14 hours P95 stable at offset so 14 hours would have to do for the time being. I finished my work and shut my PC down.
> 
> Came back a couple hours later and fired it back up and, to my surprise, it wouldn't boot into windows. The problem is that after I got a stable MANUAL P95 test and before I switched to offset, I also upgraded my Geforce video card with a new 980TI. So I can't be sure whether it was a hardware problem with the new card, a driver problem from the new card install, or it was instability caused by being in "Offset" mode.
> 
> To be safe, I booted into BIOS and switched it back to MANUAL at 1.260. After that it booted fine into windows. It ran fine for gaming the rest of the night.
> 
> So to avoid introducing any more variables into my overclock testing with OFFSET mode, I'm thinking that maybe the best bet is to leave it at MANUAL for a week or so and then, if its stable and I don't get those "boot into windows" issues, then maybe revisit my OFFSET mode testing. If it was indeed the OFFSET mode settings causing an instability that stopped me from booting into windows, maybe I need to drop it one more notch from -0.015 to -0.010?
> 
> Either way, at this point, I'm thinking its probably best to leave it run a week or two in MANUAL to make sure it wasn't the video card causing it. What do ya think? Running in MANUAL won't "hurt" it will it?


Running in Manual is perfectly, 100% safe. Normally, we recommend people going to Offset for the sole reason to save energy. However, the saving of energy with Offset versus Manual is actually very minimal. You will save maybe less than $0.50 a month. The constant up-and-down acting of voltage actually causes an increase in Offset electricity usage. It does save you money, however, it's very, very minimal.

In addition, remember that CPUs are made to last you 10+ years with "heavy" usage. They aren't going to die any time soon and running at 1.260 24/7 will last you years. Most chips come out of the factory running 1.25 vcore and that's on stock. They even jump up to 1.30 - 1.34 sometimes. I remember from my second Ivy Bridge, it ran at 1.32 vcore from the factory.

Personally, I would just keep the Manual settings and leave Offset forever. If Offset requires -0.010, then it isn't worth the extra "energy saving".


----------



## 1Wolf

Manual it is then.

I've got a feeling it was indeed the OFFSET overclock causing enough system instability to get into windows. Now that I've set it back to manual, even with the new video card I haven't had it fail to go into windows yet.

Thanks again for all your help and advice Swag. And thanks for being willing to teach a bit. I wish I'd started posting here and reading stuff here LONG ago.

Thank you sir.


----------



## Swag

No worries man. Honestly, many people do this to help people because we've been there once. I'm fairly young and when I did my first overclock, I was about 12. Almost fried a chip because I was just plugging in random values for everything!

Hope to see you around this forum. I think if you're truly looking into becoming an enthusiast, OCN is a great resource with amazing members who are always willing to help. Sometimes, they will tell you when you're wrong and you may feel as if you're lower, but trust me, they're just trying to help you.







I've experienced the same thing and it has helped me grow as an enthusiast and as a person in general.

Hope to make a guide in the future and you can drop by.







Probably going to be a while since I'm in the hole right now from school debt, but I think I can muster up some monies for the next architecture or the one after.


----------



## M11C

I'm a bit stuck at 4.875 GHz on my 4820K.

using 1.45 Vcore, goes up to 1.488 with LLC.

haven't found a way to stabilize when lowering the Vcore, be it VTT, PLL, CPU skew, or voltage switching frequenzy :/


----------



## M11C

Helped a lot, thanks


----------



## Swag

Sounds good!









I'm not sure if this guide helped you much, but I appreciate the thankfulness!


----------



## M11C

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Sounds good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if this guide helped you much, but I appreciate the thankfulness!


well, if nothing else, it confirmed some things









i'm just a bit scared of the 93C on the hottest core (even though i have custom watercooling )







and i probably need even more Vcore to get it stable.

i guess i'll just stick with 4.85GHz for now, heh


----------



## DrNoSense

Hi









please look at my other post: http://www.overclock.net/t/1273640/official-rog-maximus-v-owners-club/3930#post_24291420
Don't want to double post, found this thread later than the other one


----------



## boristofu

Asus z77m pro, Corsair H100i, i7-3770k.

Overclocking to 4.5ghz at 1.22v - I get a maximum 86c running the standard prime95 blend test.

I cannot tweak PLL voltage, everything else I did according to the guide.

I ran at 4.4ghz with offset and prime95 test with nice 77c as highest temp.

Is something wrong with my cooling or what ?


----------



## Swag

Assuming the voltages are the same, the increase in clock will only increase temperatures very minimally, if at all. I'd recommend checking your cooling.


----------



## boristofu

I wonder why I cannot lower the CPU PLL voltage under 1.8v ? (I have asus z77m pro) not in BIOS, not in the application TurboEVO... suggestions ?

@Swag, I just installed new H100i, new build... what could possibly go wrong ?

Could it be because I got a small case (Corsair air240) and only 2 fans on radiator, and only 1 fan on top for exhaust ?

Thanks.


----------



## Swag

For CPU PLL, I'm not sure. You can try to flash BIOS to newest version and hopefully it works.

For the cooling, if that's the only thing you changed, then most likely, that is the culprit. Many things can go with a new cooling system. A bad seat/connection, a bad pump in that H100, or even not enough TIM.


----------



## jason4207

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1Wolf*
> 
> Manual it is then.
> 
> I've got a feeling it was indeed the OFFSET overclock causing enough system instability to get into windows. Now that I've set it back to manual, even with the new video card I haven't had it fail to go into windows yet.
> 
> Thanks again for all your help and advice Swag. And thanks for being willing to teach a bit. I wish I'd started posting here and reading stuff here LONG ago.
> 
> Thank you sir.


Do you have turbo voltage option? If so you can increase offset voltage to -0.010, -0.005, or more for more idle/mid-range load vcore. Then lower turbo voltage to get lower vcore under load (same or closer to your manual vcore-under-load setting).


----------



## boristofu

EDIT: I turned my fans to about 50% power to check my pump unit & tubes. of course while prime95 testing for thermal.

** Generally, I tried OC'ing from scratch. Now it's on 1.15v at 4.3ghz with top temperature of about 75c.

Anyhow, I touch the tubes and pump and I feel a very mild-vibration, the fans are still at 50% so it could be from them. The tubes and the unit are a bit hot/warm.

What does it mean ? should a working pump-unit vibrate dominantly so you can tell for sure it's working ?


----------



## TheMagician16

Hello, I am new here and I followed this guide to get 4200 MHZ at 1,2v. I have not had any crashes or anything yet, and it has been 1-2 weeks since I overclocked. I am sitting on ASUS P8Z77-V LE and i5 3570K motherboard with the Hyper 212 EVO CPU Cooler.

I feel like I am getting a bit high temps but it is mostly fine. Under stress test for 1 hour it never went past 78 degrees. When gaming, it only reaches 68 degrees usually, but I havent played anything other than Witcher 3 to this day.









Should I try 4,5 at 1,2 voltage and hope for the best, or should I just keep it at 4,2 and drop the voltage a little bit?

At idle, with Google Chrome and a few tabs plus a few applications I am getting 30-40 degrees average, and when launching chrome, it jumps up to 60+ degrees.


----------



## looniam

raising core speed will raise your temps even w/o touching the voltage so, i'd vote for lower voltage to lower temps. then get another fan for the EVO for a push/pull config before raising core speed and most likely voltage.

just my


----------



## TheMagician16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> raising core speed will raise your temps even w/o touching the voltage so, i'd vote for lower voltage to lower temps. then get another fan for the EVO for a push/pull config before raising core speed and most likely voltage.
> 
> just my


Wouldn't lovering voltage and increasing the multiplier to 45 work, you think?


----------



## looniam

that would be ideal; the goal is to get the highest clock with the least amount of vcore.


----------



## simple93

hi
recently i bought a used cpu and motherboard as my old set up gave me a low fps in csgo anyway

new is:
i5 3330
gigabyteh61M S2p
8gb ram
500gb hdd
650W PSU

i know you might say its not good with quad core (thats if it isnt) but even tho it should at least boot up right ?

i get nothing, i try booting up and it restarts around 7 times or sometimes more then starts up but no output just black screen and thats with motherboard display

any ideas guys please ??

thanks


----------



## mrtbahgs

So you don't see POST or BIOS even, just pure black 100% of the time?

Any LEDs on the mobo indicating an error or a beep code if it does that at all?

Try moving the ram around to different slots, if more than one stick, just try 1 at a time even.

Perhaps the onboard graphics are turned off in the bios from the previous owner, but I dont know if that would mean you never get to see anything until its changed or would at least get BIOS access, I have never disabled mine. If you have access to any dedicated GPU I would maybe try adding that into the system as well and then hook the monitor up to the GPU.


----------



## Compucanuck76

Hi All,

Posted this in another thread but thus far, no reply. I thought I would take a chance here.

First off: THANK YOU, Swag! This was an amazing resource! Followed your instructions to the letter and was really easy and fairly quick to get to my maximum Multiplier and Voltages required to run it stable for 24 hours @ load. Essentially, my target was the highest stable OC I could get with my cooler set the to absolute quietest it could be.

After owning my i7 3770k for a few weeks, finally put some work into it and installed an H80i GT H2O cooler, and over the past few days, managed to get a mediocre 4.4GHz OC @ 1.205v (highest temp 81 degrees C @ load) . Pics of my settings below. Machine passes (no errors, no warnings) 24 blend test using Prime95 v28.7, build 1.

Prime95 Settings used:
Custom Test
Number of torture test threads to run: 8
Min FFT size: 8k
Max FFT size: 4096k
Memory to use: 12500MB (roughly 90% of my available memory)
Time to run each FFT: 10Mins

I could not stabilize 4.5GHz, using Manual CPU Voltages up to 1.265v in steps of 0.005v increments. The machine would post, and I would not get any BSODs, but Prime95 would either "Stop Working" and shut down, or workers would "stop" and report errors. Also, by 1.265v I was seeing temps hit 90 degrees C @ load, and I was hoping to keep the rig running cooler than that.

1. I was wondering if anyone could take a look at my settings and suggest any improvements that would allow me to get any further. I'm happy with 4.4GHz, but anything I can push out further than that will only make it easier for me to keep OBS running for Twitch and stream captures while playing games, all on the same rig.

2. In addition to this, I plan to tighten timings on my memory as much as I can to increase the performance I am getting from my 16GB kit. Is there a guide on this somewhere I can review to help me with how to proceed doing so?

3. I've read on a few threads, that after acheiving my desired results, I should try re-enabling settings like Multicore Enhancement, CPU Spread Spectrum, C3, C6, and C State, but opinions vary and I'm not sure who to listen to. Exactly what effect would this have on overall performance?

4. I've heard Offset can lower temps, and I understand that the calculation is VID minus Core Voltage. I also understand I should do this AFTER achieving my target Multiplier and FIXED CPU Voltage, but my question is what states do I take the readings from - Idle? Load? a combination? Note, on my board I can set an offset value (offset mode), but the only thing it lets me do is put an offset voltage in and then choose "+/-" condition. It doesn't let me put in a base CPU Voltage...this one threw me.





Sorry for the noob questions, I haven't done an OC since my i7 970, and OCing BLCK was simpler for me to wrap my head around IMHO.

Thank you kindly for your considerations and I appreciate any feedback and suggestions I can get.

Compucanuck


----------



## Swag

The silicon lottery plays a huge part in OCing. Unfortunately, sometimes, we aren't all lucky.









For settings wise, I pretty much did different versions of testing and took a lot of other people's inputs over the months updating the guide to fit what truly reflects a great OCing experience. If any thing pops up or I remember something special to try, I'll shoot you a PM.


----------



## Compucanuck76

Hi Swag!

Actually, as an update, I have started again from scratch and used your guide at the beginning of this thread. Then I used Totallydubbed's video guide from your post to check my settings in bios and retested and retested and VIOLA: 4.5GHz!!!! I've even moved to offset mode and had to do some additional bumps to the calculated offset voltage and managed to get 24 hour stability with the following numbers:

Manual CPU voltage: 1.27v
Offset Voltage: +0.090v

Then just for giggles, I decided to run prime95 and Furmark on crazy high settings (GPU can handle it), and I was disappointed to get a bluescreen 2 hours in. Looked at my vcore in CPUz and noticed that for whatever reason, it was running one notch lower than when I wasn't running furmark. Bumped offset to *+0.095* and VIOLA: as of 3am this morning, I passed a 24 hour stability test running BOTH furmark and prime95 at scorching settings!

I even now have reason to believe I can get 4.6-4.8 out of this chip, but heat is a factor, and I'm considering de-lidding, so I can play in the 1.3-1.35v arena. But, I'm gonna get some burnt CPUs to practice on first, so this will be a few weeks/months hence. I'm using a Corsair H80i GT H2O cooler because I need to keep the sound level down, so my pump is running at the quietest speed possible, as are its fans.

I had a lot of fun doing this, and I'm glad I could draw on this particular resource. Thank you to both you and Totallydubbed for this thread, it saved my life (and likely my CPU!)!

Regards,

Comp

EDIT - I also re-pasted the CPU/cooler contact with MX-4 TIM. Temps dropped 3-4 degrees, so whatever you do, don't use the pre-applied paste on current Corsair cooling products...clean it off and replace with Arctic Silver 5 or Arctic MX-4. I prefer MX-4, I have gotten better results out of this paste, personally.


----------



## majnu

Surprised people are still using Prime95. I thought everyone moved onto Realbench.


----------



## Compucanuck76

Hi Majnu,

I haven't used Realbench. However, since the system has been running stable now for about 2 weeks (absolutely no issues), I'll give it a go and see what my numbers look like.

Thanks for the advice.

Comp


----------



## crafty615

Hello, I am in need of some help. This is my first time overclocking and i have an i7 3770k and an asus z77 sabertooth mobo. I can pass the 15 minute test with 4.7GHz @ 1.25V. When I bump it up to 4.8GHz I failed so I have been bumping up the vcore, but all I am getting are memory related blue screens. I am not overclocking my memory, just setting it to the tested values of 10-11-10-30-2 @1866MHz. The errors I get are either prime95 stops responding or I get a lot of 0x0C5 blue screens and other blue screens not on the list supplied.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Swag

Due to the IMC being integrated into the CPU, CPU instability can result in memory BSOD.

I recommend increasing vcore until it stops occurring.


----------



## crafty615

I went from 1.25 to 1.285 in .005v increments and it kept occurring, most of the time i didnt even get to start prime95 before blue screens


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crafty615*
> 
> I went from 1.25 to 1.85 in .05v increments and it kept occurring, most of the time i didnt even get to start prime95 before blue screens


Ok, if you're talking about CPU vcore with 1.85, I highly recommend you go back to your 4.7GHz overclock. That is insanely high and I didn't even know that the motherboard would allow you to do that. I personally think it's the IMC and sometimes, it's very difficult to overclock certain chips past a certain point because they can't sustain running its own calculations and the IMC.


----------



## crafty615

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Ok, if you're talking about CPU vcore with 1.85, I highly recommend you go back to your 4.7GHz overclock. That is insanely high and I didn't even know that the motherboard would allow you to do that. I personally think it's the IMC and sometimes, it's very difficult to overclock certain chips past a certain point because they can't sustain running its own calculations and the IMC.


Sorry, typo. I meant 1.285V and .005V increments


----------



## looniam

for what it's worth:

IIRC both my 3770K and now 2600K seemed to need a hefty vcore increase to get over a hump. from 1.25ish to 1.3 for 4.5 to 4.6 and about the same bump for 4.4 to 4.5 respectively.

or maybe i was doing something wrong . . .


----------



## crafty615

I just would think I would be able to at least start prime95 or load windows before the crashes start happening, but I;m new to overclocking so i'm not sure.


----------



## looniam

pretty sure based on my experience:

crashing/not loading windows took a hefty bump - freezing prime meant i was getting close - workers stopped in prime meant closer. sometimes that was an SSA (system agent - IMC) increase..


----------



## crafty615

freezing prime was first for me, then it was just random if i could get into windows


----------



## Swag

Bump it up to 1.30v. If it still doesn't work, contemplate whether you really need that extra power. Remember that for IB-chips, the biggest performance gains stop after 4.5GHz. The 4.5GHz was the sweet spot for most chips, and some varying lower and higher.


----------



## Bazilli

I wonder can my chip realy be that bad. I can't get past 4.2GHz even with 1.35v. It always get BSOD 0x00000101 or 0x00000124.

My motherboard is: Asus P8Z77-V LX
Settings as i remember are:

AI Overclock Tuner - Manual
BCLK/PEG frequency - 100
Turbo Ratio - By All Cores
EPU Power Saving Mode - Disable
VRM Frequency - Manual and 350
CPU Current Capability - 120%
CPU PLL Overvoltage - (Disabled or enabled, does not make any difference)
Load-Line Calibration - Ultra High
Phase Control and Duty Control - Both -> Extreme

Voltages

CPU Voltage - manual 1.25v - 1.30v
DRAM Voltage - stock 1.50v
VCCSA - Auto
VCCIO - Auto
CPU PLL Voltage - Auto or 1.80v
PCH Voltage - Auto
CPU Spread Spectrum - disabled or enabled, does not make any difference

CPU configurations

CPU Ratio - Auto
Intel Adaptive Thermal Monitor - disabled
Active Processor Cores - All
Limit CPUID Maximum - Disabled
Execute Disable Bit - Enabled
Intel Virtualization Technology - disabled
Enhanced Intel Speedstep Technology - Enabled
Turbo Mode - Enabled
CPU C1E - Enabled/Auto
CPU C3 Report - Auto
CPU C6 Report - Auto

changing C-states can't make any difference

I have run MEMTEST86 over night and it shows no errors. My power suppsy should be fine, model is XFX 550 Core Edition. My computer is stable at stock locks, but even small OC is almost impossible.

Sorry my bad english.


----------



## Swag

No worries about the English. I did some translating for some International students last year so I completely understand when English isn't a person's native tongue. If you don't mind, what time zone are you in?

Currently, I'm on a reading week break from school so until the end of this week, I'm free from school work to a certain extent. I do not mind setting up a time one of these days to do some Skype IM or call to get your OC sorted out for you.

Now, if that's not possible for you, I can try to help you as best as I can here.

For the sake of your overclock, set the C-states to what's shown in the guide. This is to minimize the external effects on the overclock so we can deductively figure out what's causing the instability.

Listing out my assumptions:
1. *Your system can be run by your power supply without any problem. I do not know what graphics card you have and therefore I will assume your PSU can handle running the PC with an overclock.*
2. *Your PC is 100% stable without any overclock settings. I will assume that your PC does not crash and is completely stable when none of your PC's components are overclocked.*

*DO NOT OVERCLOCK MULTIPLE COMPONENTS WHEN TESTING STABILITY OF ANOTHER COMPONENT!*
If your memory/GPU is overclocked, change it back to stock speeds/timings.

This is what I want you to do:
Set all settings in your BIOS to what is shown in the guide.
Set DRAM Voltage to 1.60v (This is 100% acceptable, I have ran my RAM with 1.65v for the last few years since I made this guide and no problem whatsoever, we will change this back after everything is set)
Set C-state C1E to *Enabled*
Set C-states (C3,C6) to *Disabled*
Set CPU PLL Overvoltage to *Enabled*

Boot into Windows and run Prime95 for 1 - 2 hours using Blend (or Custom Blend with proper memory size).

If no problems are found and the PC is stable, we can begin overclocking the CPU.

Steps:
Set multiplier to 42 (Overclock CPU to 4.2GHz)
Set CPU voltage (vcore) to 1.3v
Boot into Windows and run Prime95 for 1 - 2 hours using Blend

If it works, bump down voltage 2 notches and test using Prime95 for 1 - 2 hours.
Repeat bumping down voltage and running Prime95 for 1 - 2 hours *UNTIL* unstable.
Once unstable, bump up voltage 2 notches and run Prime95 for 12 hours.
If error occurs, bump up voltage 1 notch until stable for 12 hours running Prime95.

If you have any questions or concerns, post here and I will get back to you as soon as I am available!
This includes if you have any issues in my directions (ie understanding). I will explain to you in a different way until you can understand.

Remember, overclocking is all about patience. I do not mind helping anyone out when it comes to this as long as I have time. Just ask questions because asking questions is better than damaging your CPU/PC. If I don't answer, there are plenty of knowledgeable people in this forum that is always willing to help out!


----------



## Bazilli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> No worries about the English. I did some translating for some International students last
> For the sake of your overclock, set the C-states to what's shown in the guide. This is to minimize the external effects on the overclock so we can deductively figure out what's causing the instability.
> 
> Listing out my assumptions:
> 1. *Your system can be run by your power supply without any problem. I do not know what graphics card you have and therefore I will assume your PSU can handle running the PC with an overclock.*
> 2. *Your PC is 100% stable without any overclock settings. I will assume that your PC does not crash and is completely stable when none of your PC's components are overclocked.*
> 
> This is what I want you to do:
> Set all settings in your BIOS to what is shown in the guide.
> Set DRAM Voltage to 1.60v (This is 100% acceptable, I have ran my RAM with 1.65v for the last few years since I made this guide and no problem whatsoever, we will change this back after everything is set)
> Set C-state C1E to *Enabled*
> Set C-states (C3,C6) to *Disabled*
> Set CPU PLL Overvoltage to *Enabled*
> 
> Boot into Windows and run Prime95 for 1 - 2 hours using Blend (or Custom Blend with proper memory size).
> 
> If no problems are found and the PC is stable, we can begin overclocking the CPU.
> 
> Steps:
> Set multiplier to 42 (Overclock CPU to 4.2GHz)
> Set CPU voltage (vcore) to 1.3v
> Boot into Windows and run Prime95 for 1 - 2 hours using Blend
> 
> If it works, bump down voltage 2 notches and test using Prime95 for 1 - 2 hours.
> Repeat bumping down voltage and running Prime95 for 1 - 2 hours *UNTIL* unstable.
> Once unstable, bump up voltage 2 notches and run Prime95 for 12 hours.
> If error occurs, bump up voltage 1 notch until stable for 12 hours running Prime95.


Thanks for helping me!

I tested your settings and Prime Blend test crashes after 20 min. My power supply should be good enough, I already tested my system with another PSU with same results. GPU is stock low power 750 Ti without OC:s.

I am starting to wonder if my motherboard is quilty one. I have noticed for a while that it makes double post on cold boot, but i did not paid attention until now since it is not first mobo what does that. Maybe some VRM problem then?

Still stranges thing is that my system is 110% stable even with prime when CPU is stock settings.
I quess i'm conna borrow some differend RAM sticks for my friend and see does it makes any difference.


----------



## Swag

Ok, that sounds a bit strange.

I'd definitely recommend trying out different RAM sticks, however, if your PC is stable without an overclock, it seems like a steep jump to say it's the RAM.

It might be your motherboard and CPU. Hopefully it is the RAM, but if not, a new chip or mobo might be needed.


----------



## MaFi0s0

I want to add some corrections. I havent posted here in quite a while but I was one of the 1st here to do an Ivy Bridge DIE removal. One of the first if not 1st to fry an IB on water. I also have a build thread of this with pics. I am not trying to brag only giving credibility to my corrections because this is a major thread with multiple contributers.

CPU Spread Sectrum Enabled (only if bclk is staying at 100 which is typical, this prevents the whole system locking up instead of only an app crashing)
Internal PLL Overvoltage disabled
Dram phase control Extreme
Dram thermal control 120

OP you can check my post here:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1250090/official-ivy-bridge-owners-thread/2080#post_17488806


----------



## Madmaxneo

Hey all I was just recently directed to this thread. I have not read all the guides on the first page yet because I wanted to see if there was anything new that changed and let you all know my issue.
FYI, My system is in my sig.
I am on windows 10 64 bit

My cpu is watercoooled by a Swiftech H240-X but I will be adding a XPSC water block set to the loop soon enough to help cool the MB. I may also be getting the H320-X2 prestige AIO and swap out my other AIO.

I can get my 4930k up to 4.3 ghz and it is pretty stable (no crashes or errors of any kind) but my vcore is at 1.38.
If I try 4.4 ghz I get a BSOD within 20mins on OCCT and probably less than that if I tried prime95.

I have had some people help me on the RIVBE owners club thread but it seems I have lost the silicon lottery with this chip.

But one of the things I noticed when someone else posted the screenshots of their BIOS is they had different settings in their BIOS like the VCSSA and some others. I once tried setting those differently one by one but it didn't work out so I assume I did something wrong.

Any help would be appreciated or should I just go with getting a replacement chip and hoping for at least an average 4930k overclocker.....


----------



## HyeVltg3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> 4930k .


I could be wrong , but Sandy(2xxx) and Ivy Bridge(3xxx) are pretty much the same architecture, but doesnt Haswell(4xxx) have its own OC thread seeing as how its a different architecture?

Onto why I'm here(back):

Somewhere back in late '13 I attempted my first i5-3570k OC adventure and failed horribly, some how added too much voltage to the chip and had to get another one, I could never get a stable overclock because I run 4x8GB DDR3-1333 RAM.
(http://www.kingston.com/datasheets/KHX1600C10D3B1K2_16G.pdf)

And I kept reading that OC'ing with 4 sticks is a lot harder than just 2. so I quit trying after the fail and financial setback.

has anyone successfully OC'd their SB/IB to at least 4.3/4.5 with 4 sticks?
Seeing as how Going IB to Skylake really isnt beneficially, was thinking of taking a crack at OC'ing again, but would really love it if someone had better tips on my..."Different" scenario I really dont want to have to pull out 2 of the RAM modules to make it "easier" , feels like wasting money.


----------



## looniam

try raising the VCCSA voltage. the safe parameters are 0.925-1.1



i had four sticks (a 8[4*2] and 16[8*2] gig kit) of crucial 1600 VLP ram running w/i7-3770K @4.5Ghz. pretty sure i goosed it to 0.975 or maybe 0.980 or something like that. giving the imc a little more juice helps with the four sticks.

sorry my rig got stolen and didn't replace everything exactly - so not exactly sure.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyeVltg3*
> 
> I could be wrong , but Sandy(2xxx) and Ivy Bridge(3xxx) are pretty much the same architecture, but doesnt Haswell(4xxx) have its own OC thread seeing as how its a different architecture?
> 
> Onto why I'm here(back):
> 
> Somewhere back in late '13 I attempted my first i5-3570k OC adventure and failed horribly, some how added too much voltage to the chip and had to get another one, I could never get a stable overclock because I run 4x8GB DDR3-1333 RAM.
> (http://www.kingston.com/datasheets/KHX1600C10D3B1K2_16G.pdf)
> 
> And I kept reading that OC'ing with 4 sticks is a lot harder than just 2. so I quit trying after the fail and financial setback.
> 
> has anyone successfully OC'd their SB/IB to at least 4.3/4.5 with 4 sticks?
> Seeing as how Going IB to Skylake really isnt beneficially, was thinking of taking a crack at OC'ing again, but would really love it if someone had better tips on my..."Different" scenario I really dont want to have to pull out 2 of the RAM modules to make it "easier" , feels like wasting money.


The 4930k is Ivy E. If your running anything socket 2011 I have heard that it all runs better in quad channel and to run in quad channel you need 4 sticks of RAM. OTOH I have heard of many people running a decent OC with only two sticks of RAM.
OCing is like playing the lottery. Sometimes you get a great chip but other times you
get just the opposite.

EDIT: I am at 4.3ghz and have been for quite some time on this 4930k (Ivy-E). That OC is quite honestly a low OC for these chips. But as you read I can reach no higher.


----------



## xilent21

I tried overclocking my 4930k,runs prime95 with 1344 for an hour plus it doesn't crash with cinebench r15 + 3dmark.

But I tried to put my voltage up a bit to around 1.45v to see if it would boot with 4.8ghz.

Problem is, it didn't but when I rolled back to the 1 hour prime settings it crashes immediately with cinebench r15 with a 0x124 error.

Didn't touch vtt or vccsa, just the core voltage and enabled pll overvoltage.

Is this the cause of something else?

I'm running xmp on a rampage iv extreme.


----------



## HyeVltg3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> try raising the VCCSA voltage. the safe parameters are 0.925-1.1
> i had four sticks (a 8[4*2] and 16[8*2] gig kit) of crucial 1600 VLP ram running w/i7-3770K @4.5Ghz. pretty sure i goosed it to 0.975 or maybe 0.980 or something like that. giving the imc a little more juice helps with the four sticks.
> 
> sorry my rig got stolen and didn't replace everything exactly - so not exactly sure.


Going to try later today. (just got home from work going to relax/games/netflix before I begin to tinker and drudge through the waiting for a crashing via running stress tests.
Quote:


> 0x101 = increase vcore
> 0x124 = increase/decrease vcore
> 0x0A = unstable RAM/IMC
> 0x1E = increase vcore
> 0x3B = increase vcore
> 0x3D = increase vcore
> 0x50 = RAM timings/Frequency unstable
> 0x109 = Not enough or too Much memory voltage
> 0x116 = Low IOH (NB) voltage, GPU issue
> 0x7E = Corrupted OS file


Which error(s) would best signal that I should increase the VCCSA

Using a Asus Sabertooth Z77 so my bios pretty much looks exactly the same as the guide.(lucky)


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyeVltg3*
> 
> Going to try later today. (just got home from work going to relax/games/netflix before I begin to tinker and drudge through the waiting for a crashing via running stress tests.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> 0x101 = increase vcore
> 0x124 = increase/decrease vcore
> 0x0A = unstable RAM/IMC
> 0x1E = increase vcore
> 0x3B = increase vcore
> 0x3D = increase vcore
> 0x50 = RAM timings/Frequency unstable
> 0x109 = Not enough or too Much memory voltage
> 0x116 = Low IOH (NB) voltage, GPU issue
> 0x7E = Corrupted OS file
> 
> 
> 
> Which error(s) would best signal that I should increase the VCCSA
> 
> Using a Asus Sabertooth Z77 so my bios pretty much looks exactly the same as the guide.(lucky)
Click to expand...

i used blend in prime95. if a worker failed pretty quickly and i was sure i had enough vcore i touched the VCCSA and it straightened out. mind you this was close to two years ago so my recollection may not be the best.

ya know though, that 1333 ram is holding you back.if you're looking to get comparable to skylake, some 2300+ ram would help tremendously. just saying.


----------



## HyeVltg3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> i used blend in prime95. if a worker failed pretty quickly and i was sure i had enough vcore i touched the VCCSA and it straightened out. mind you this was close to two years ago so my recollection may not be the best.
> 
> ya know though, that 1333 ram is holding you back.if you're looking to get comparable to skylake, some 2300+ ram would help tremendously. just saying.


Ya it probably is, but cant really replace it at the moment, would need to replace the 32gb for 32gb, not that cheap an upgrade/change.
going to start my tests right after dinner (~an hour).

Side-Q: Does a HDD Sata cable still..work/detect if theres no Power cable in the HDD, I clearly remember having to deal with a dying 4TB Seagate last time I tried OC'in, with all the BSODs and power cycles the drive corrupted and had to be replaced, so going to OC-test with all drives unplugged except Boot drive, but to keep from confusing myself I would like to keep the Sata cables hooked up, just unplug sata-Power...dont know if thats enough of a countermeasure against HDD fails/problems.
(I have 2 SSDs and 4 HDDs)


----------



## looniam

no power = no disc.









so yeah, you can keep the data connected.


----------



## HyeVltg3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> no power = no disc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so yeah, you can keep the data connected.


Good, saves remembering something else.

Dont hate me for procrastinating....but Just STOLE a DDR3 32GB kit, DDR3 - 2400! for dirt cheap just searched through some near by stores (phoned) and was able to grab 32GB well below my budget ($131cad...$95usd) G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 32GB 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 2400 PC3 19200 Model F3-2400C11Q-32GXM

I'm super excited now, kept seeing them for $210+tx (153usd) online and wasnt really comfortable with it.

Guess now I'm going to wait till tomorrow or day after, before OC'ing.

is there anything special to note about going 1333 >>> 2400 ? will my DRAM problems be remedied (previous problems OC'ing CPU, kept having DRAM preventing me from a stable clock)


----------



## Swag

Hello

I would like to say that I currently have 4 sticks / 32GB RAM on my 3570k build and it is running fantastically with a 4.8GHz overclock.

My advice is to try doing it this way if the RAM issues persist:

1. Reset ALL settings to stock (factory settings for the components)
2. Run a stress-test using the tester you personally want to use, I personally still use P95, but each to their own.
3. If passed, overclock CPU to desired overclock speed setting voltage to a decent voltage.
4. Slowly decrease/increase voltage until stable.
5. Be patient

Many times through this thread will you see me asking for your patience when overclocking. Yes, it is a pursuit of speed. And yes, it is fun, however, we all must be careful. Do not assume it is all good unless proven otherwise. I normally take 1 - 2 days to verify an overclock is 100% stable, and I'll be honest, the time is worth it regardless of the length.


----------



## HyeVltg3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Hello
> 
> I would like to say that I currently have 4 sticks / 32GB RAM on my 3570k build and it is running fantastically with a 4.8GHz overclock.
> 
> My advice is to try doing it this way if the RAM issues persist:
> 
> 1. Reset ALL settings to stock (factory settings for the components)
> 2. Run a stress-test using the tester you personally want to use, I personally still use P95, but each to their own.
> 3. If passed, overclock CPU to desired overclock speed setting voltage to a decent voltage.
> 4. Slowly decrease/increase voltage until stable.
> 5. Be patient
> 
> Many times through this thread will you see me asking for your patience when overclocking. Yes, it is a pursuit of speed. And yes, it is fun, however, we all must be careful. Do not assume it is all good unless proven otherwise. I normally take 1 - 2 days to verify an overclock is 100% stable, and I'll be honest, the time is worth it regardless of the length.


Wow thanks for the tips, may get my new ram tomorrow (working late).

Did your mobo have anything to do with the 4.8 or are you just lucky with an awesome chip.
Going to be air cooling with a Hyper 212 Evo, so my goal/ideal is to at least get 4.5, 4.8 seems too scary. (But I see that H100i)


----------



## Madmaxneo

@HyeVltg3 If I were you I would look into the Intel Tuning plan to see if you can get a warranty for the chip you want to OC.

FYI the Intel tuning plan was developed for those that OC their chip and it fails because of that. I got the warranty for my chip and it only cost me $25. I will probably be sending my chip to them for verification and then replacement within the next couple of weeks.


----------



## HyeVltg3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> @HyeVltg3 If I were you I would look into the Intel Tuning plan to see if you can get a warranty for the chip you want to OC.
> 
> FYI the Intel tuning plan was developed for those that OC their chip and it fails because of that. I got the warranty for my chip and it only cost me $25. I will probably be sending my chip to them for verification and then replacement within the next couple of weeks.


too late?
Quote:


> Intel® Core™ i5
> Intel® Core™ i5-6600K $25.00
> Intel® Core™ i5-5675C $20.00
> Intel® Core™ i5-4690K $20.00
> Intel® Core™ i5-4670K $20.00
> Intel® Pentium®
> Pentium G3258 $10.00


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyeVltg3*
> 
> too late?


I'd email them just to see if you can still do it or not....


----------



## Rayce185

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> The 4930k is Ivy E. If your running anything socket 2011 I have heard that it all runs better in quad channel and to run in quad channel you need 4 sticks of RAM. OTOH I have heard of many people running a decent OC with only two sticks of RAM.
> OCing is like playing the lottery. Sometimes you get a great chip but other times you
> get just the opposite.
> 
> EDIT: I am at 4.3ghz and have been for quite some time on this 4930k (Ivy-E). That OC is quite honestly a low OC for these chips. But as you read I can reach no higher.


Quad Channel is better?

I need a reason to upgrade


----------



## HyeVltg3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> i used blend in prime95. if a worker failed pretty quickly and i was sure i had enough vcore i touched the VCCSA and it straightened out. mind you this was close to two years ago so my recollection may not be the best.
> 
> ya know though, that 1333 ram is holding you back.if you're looking to get comparable to skylake, some 2300+ ram would help tremendously. just saying.


Well geez.

Finally got the ram today, took out the Kingstons 1333s (they are actually 1600, I just never set their proper speeds in Bios *doi*)

Installed the G.Skill 2400s ... cannot boot into windows/back into bios (says "Overclock Failed! Press F1" after hard reset) on XMP (2400mhz) Currently typing while 1333mhz. -sadface- uhh am I missing something? should I up the CPU VTT / IMC vltg?

The G.Skills are
CL11
11-13-13-31
v1.65


----------



## looniam

you *sure* the dimm (ram) voltage is 1.65? i believe thats in the bios just under the cpu voltage settings. there has been times XMP went flonky on me and had to set the speed manually. the spd ought to use the correct timings.

actually post a screen shot you cpu-z like so:


oh yeah you sure you have the last bios? 2104 or something like that . .


----------



## HyeVltg3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> you *sure* the dimm (ram) voltage is 1.65? i believe thats in the bios just under the cpu voltage settings. there has been times XMP went flonky on me and had to set the speed manually. the spd ought to use the correct timings.
> 
> actually post a screen shot you cpu-z like so:
> 
> 
> oh yeah you sure you have the last bios? 2104 or something like that . .




Currently on 1333, "Optimized Defaults" of bios.


----------



## looniam

optimized would default to 1333. have you flashed the bios to 2104? (the last from asus)

if you don't know open a command prompt as administrator and run *msinfo32* which opens :


i looked around on the gskill site and more than a few folks have had problems running XMP 1.3 2400 ram. you may need to copy the settings and enter them in manually. but i'd suggest after checking you have the latest/last bios, is just put in one stick in the slot furthermost away from the cpu socket., boot into the bios, set XMP profile for 2400 and see if that works out.

sorry - didn't think you would have this much "fun," eh.


----------



## HyeVltg3

I'm on 2401.
Dont worry about that, going to have a "fun" weekend ahead getting RAM+CPU at stable OCs =D
I keep reading people saying they are stable on 3570k w/2400mhz RAM but at OC CPU clocks. Also Google hits of people saying you need 3770 (i7) to be safe on 2400 freq RAM. This contradicts the ones already stable at 2400mhz but they all have higher-than-stock-cpu-speeds.
Is that verified? Do you need to OC CPU to use 1600mhz+ RAM?
[Can't do so now, need to be up at 6am (22:30 ATM) so will try more tomorrow+weekend. PC is off ATM,typing on phone]


----------



## looniam

had a i5-2400 (non K cpu) with 1600 ram OC'd to 1866 on my Z77-v pro . so i don't think you need an i7 OC'd for 2400 RAM.


----------



## HyeVltg3

welp the highest I could run stable was 2 sticks (16gb) @2200

stopped wasting time on that and got back to my initial goal of Overclocking the 3570k. I really only have the weekends free enough to do this. so MUST get stable by sunday night or going to have to try again some time next week... =(

Following the guide on pg1 and a few google hits.

Currently at(on) 4.5Ghz @1.320v
not stable, but runs like it is for browsing, BSODs about 8-10mins into P95. Temps on load 65-70c, ATM 30-35c, audible fans, believe its all default, no fan profiles changed. (I reset everything)

is 1.320v too high?
I see people saying >1.3 is high, others say 1.45 is a "good" max, so is 1.32 "too high" for 45

following totally dubbed's guide exactly.

last BSOD was a 0x101 (increase vcore)

Currently installed/connected:
Asus Sabertooth Z77 + i5-3570K
Ram at stock/default 1333mhz (3x8GB, actually got 24GB in atm, been OC'ing CPU this entire time I've forgotten why only 3 sticks, think I got all 3 at 2200 then started CPU-OC)
AMD R9 390
Corsair 120GB SSD (Win10 boot)
Sound card
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> had a i5-2400 (non K cpu) with 1600 ram OC'd to 1866 on my Z77-v pro . so i don't think you need an i7 OC'd for 2400 RAM.


I am not the only one having trouble with 2400Mhz, almost every google hit with 3570k and 2400Mhz has come back with people (think I said this already) complaining they cant boot/run stable at 2400 and thats followed by people posting they're at 2400Mhz but they are running OC'd 3570s .. PLUS one of the tips about OC-ing is to OC CPU before Ram =P so going to OC CPU first then fiddle with ram, heck who knows maybe I'm wrong and no change OR this is the proper way with the i5-3570k, gotta OC for its IMC to be able to handle 2400Mhz Ram. =P


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyeVltg3*
> 
> welp the highest I could run stable was 2 sticks (16gb) @2200
> 
> stopped wasting time on that and got back to my initial goal of Overclocking the 3570k. I really only have the weekends free enough to do this. so MUST get stable by sunday night or going to have to try again some time next week... =(
> 
> Following the guide on pg1 and a few google hits.
> 
> Currently at(on) 4.5Ghz @1.320v
> not stable, but runs like it is for browsing, BSODs about 8-10mins into P95. Temps on load 65-70c, ATM 30-35c, audible fans, believe its all default, no fan profiles changed. (I reset everything)
> 
> is 1.320v too high?
> I see people saying >1.3 is high, others say 1.45 is a "good" max, so is 1.32 "too high" for 45
> 
> following totally dubbed's guide exactly.
> 
> last BSOD was a 0x101 (increase vcore)
> 
> Currently installed/connected:
> Asus Sabertooth Z77 + i5-3570K
> Ram at stock/default 1333mhz (3x8GB, actually got 24GB in atm, been OC'ing CPU this entire time I've forgotten why only 3 sticks, think I got all 3 at 2200 then started CPU-OC)
> AMD R9 390
> Corsair 120GB SSD (Win10 boot)
> Sound card
> I am not the only one having trouble with 2400Mhz, almost every google hit with 3570k and 2400Mhz has come back with people (think I said this already) complaining they cant boot/run stable at 2400 and thats followed by people posting they're at 2400Mhz but they are running OC'd 3570s .. PLUS one of the tips about OC-ing is to OC CPU before Ram =P so going to OC CPU first then fiddle with ram, heck who knows maybe I'm wrong and no change OR this is the proper way with the i5-3570k, gotta OC for its IMC to be able to handle 2400Mhz Ram. =P


I am not sure if I mentioned this to you but have you checked for bent pins on the CPU connections? I had somewhat a similar problem with my RAM where it was reading one less RAM stick than what I would try and the speeds were not right, but my CPU was still working normally. I checked the CPU connections and was barely able to see one bent pin. I straightened out and all was back to normal.


----------



## HyeVltg3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> I am not sure if I mentioned this to you but have you checked for bent pins on the CPU connections? I had somewhat a similar problem with my RAM where it was reading one less RAM stick than what I would try and the speeds were not right, but my CPU was still working normally. I checked the CPU connections and was barely able to see one bent pin. I straightened out and all was back to normal.


Bent pin?
I've been using this CPU for the past ~2years, no problem, if it had a bent pin wouldnt some error come up? I havent had BSOD(due to overclocking) since the last time I tried, way back in early 2014.

the bent pin would be on the mobo right?


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyeVltg3*
> 
> Bent pin?
> I've been using this CPU for the past ~2years, no problem, if it had a bent pin wouldnt some error come up? I havent had BSOD(due to overclocking) since the last time I tried, way back in early 2014.
> 
> the bent pin would be on the mobo right?


Yes it would be on the MB. Like I said I had a bent pin and the only indication was my RAM sticks not be reported correctly. I also forgot to mention that was only in XMP, when I turned off XMP it read all 4 sticks but at the default setting of 1333mhz. With me I somehow bent one of the pins when I had to take my CPU out to get the serial numbers and what not for the Intel tuning plan.


----------



## looniam

yeah a bent pin where the IMC is on the chip would cause a problem with reading dimm slots properly.

it can be fixed . . w/small enough tools.


----------



## HyeVltg3

I really dont want to have to take off the CPU if I REALLY have to, atm running 16gb (2x8GB) 2200Mhz, 11-13-13-31 1.65v <<< is the 2400Mhz thats written on the sticks and packaging, atm I'm just tightening timings, @2200, 9-11-11-27-2 1.65v
Just taking a break from CPU OC...>_> at least with the ram I can "feel" something sticking lol.

whats best ram stability test? memtest or blend on p95?


----------



## looniam

memtest = FTW!

but hey, 2200 is a good step up from 1333.


----------



## HyeVltg3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> memtest = FTW!
> 
> but hey, 2200 is a good step up from 1333.


I would need to gt msdos and load memtest from USB right? havent used it in ages.


----------



## looniam

just put it on a flash drive and boot off of it:

http://www.memtest86.com/

warning it takes a long time.


----------



## Slink3Slyde

Just going to pitch in and say that my CPU couldnt run 2400mhz C11 on 2 sticks. It would boot and ran seemingly fine but when I tried to do [email protected] it would fail work units. I decided to try and get as high as I could get with C9 and 1T rather then 2 and ended up with 2000 9 10 10 31 1T.

My chip is a pretty bad clocked at 4.4ghz taking 1.32 volts to be Prime 95 blend 80% of RAM stable. Its been at that for a long time with no issues. So I do wonder if the quality of the IMC is linked to the quality of the rest of the silicon. I dont think overclocking the CPU helps the RAM run faster, in fact I believe its the opposite : that at higher overclocks you are less likely to get higher RAM clocks. Thats why you overclock the CPU with the RAM at 1333mhz and once you have that stable enable XMP and start on the RAM

I used Hyper PI set to 32 million in realtime to test my RAM settings, its pretty fast and the settings turned out to be Prime blend stable as well, and Ive never had any issues in about a year and a half with these settings.


----------



## HyeVltg3

Wow thanks for the tip Slink think take a note of that when I get back on RAM OC.

tried so much yesterday, following the guide and having exactly the same settings, but just too many BSODs.

Today I tried again, "accidentally" chose Asus OC Tuner and PC shut off, I thought it would come back but it didnt after waiting 2-3mins, couldnt turn it back on so cleared CMOS.
after resetting CMOS, I tried to aim for 45 again but this time I followed a small "inquery" onr of the posters near the first page of this thread mentioned, about messing with LLC and all that is really only good for the Extreme overclockers aiming for 47+ .

So I am right now trying (with the cleared CMOS)
Currently:
@4.5Ghz (well, 45x99.98 according to CPUZ, 4498.95Mhz)
Bios CPU Manual - 1.310v
PLL - 1.7
Everything else is pretty much on Auto

and running P95 for about 20mins now (has been running longer than it ever did using this Thread's settings)
CPUZ: 1.312-1.320v
Coretemp: VID-1.301-1.306
Temps: Max: 73-78-79-72c

good? bad? CPU voltage too high for 45?


----------



## HyeVltg3

Dont mean to double post.
Update:
Not sure how stable my ram is, but followed another RAM OC guide and so far it is stable at 2200Mhz was able to run a few runs in SuperPI, passed in 7m30sec about.
Got back onto CPU OC, so far really good.
Testing Vcore @1.320v (think I'll post a pic later just for future people that like to see OCs with what settings and numbers they chose, instead of just reading "@x.yGhz on x.yzV" =P)

So atm set Cpu Voltage = 1.320 (Manual).
Been running Prime96 on custom Blend since 3:23am (atm 2:11pm)
Weirdly in CPUZ my voltage is 1.328-1.336 (think my LLC is UH) 1.336 more often, changes to 1.328 for MORE intense moments (Can only tell by the sound of my fans, the rev down on 1.336 which correlates with the temp at the time, lower. then when temps go back up 1.328, could something be drawing power away? fans? PSU is Corsair AX850)
CoreTemp VID = 1.3010-1.3060 (mainly 1.3010)

Going to test Offset next.
My offset would be +0.019, right?
1.320-1.3010= 0.019
Also tested OCCT, my VID there can sometimes reach 1.31v ...no idea if CoreTemp is more accurate than OCCT, mainly because 1.3010 VID is a constant kept seeing it after I passed 1.3v in bios.
Still can anyone tell me if 1.32v is too high for 4.5Ghz (keep asking, but so far no response, haha)
At the moment my Core Temp Max = 80-89-87-81
I am hoping the Core#1 and #2 temps get to low 80s.
comfortable with that. Dont like it getting near 90c, mainly because its winter and Amb temp is 16-18c probably colder with my door open.


----------



## looniam

i'd suggest re-appling the thermal paste. _personally_ i like to avoid anything over 75c but will take ~78c w/o going over 80c for more than a few seconds while stressing.

you may have either too much or not enough TIM and was able to get away with it while on stock settings. it seems with ivy that when you start going over 1.32v the temps can shoot up almost exponentially (well, because power draw increases exponentially). anything below 1.45 is "safe" as long as those temps are tame.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyeVltg3*
> 
> Dont mean to double post.
> Update:
> Not sure how stable my ram is, but followed another RAM OC guide and so far it is stable at 2200Mhz was able to run a few runs in SuperPI, passed in 7m30sec about.
> Got back onto CPU OC, so far really good.
> Testing Vcore @1.320v (think I'll post a pic later just for future people that like to see OCs with what settings and numbers they chose, instead of just reading "@x.yGhz on x.yzV" =P)
> 
> So atm set Cpu Voltage = 1.320 (Manual).
> Been running Prime96 on custom Blend since 3:23am (atm 2:11pm)
> Weirdly in CPUZ my voltage is 1.328-1.336 (think my LLC is UH) 1.336 more often, changes to 1.328 for MORE intense moments (Can only tell by the sound of my fans, the rev down on 1.336 which correlates with the temp at the time, lower. then when temps go back up 1.328, could something be drawing power away? fans? PSU is Corsair AX850)
> CoreTemp VID = 1.3010-1.3060 (mainly 1.3010)
> 
> Going to test Offset next.
> My offset would be +0.019, right?
> 1.320-1.3010= 0.019
> Also tested OCCT, my VID there can sometimes reach 1.31v ...no idea if CoreTemp is more accurate than OCCT, mainly because 1.3010 VID is a constant kept seeing it after I passed 1.3v in bios.
> Still can anyone tell me if 1.32v is too high for 4.5Ghz (keep asking, but so far no response, haha)
> At the moment my Core Temp Max = 80-89-87-81
> I am hoping the Core#1 and #2 temps get to low 80s.
> comfortable with that. Dont like it getting near 90c, mainly because its winter and Amb temp is 16-18c probably colder with my door open.


Those temps are a little high for me, but if your on air then I believe that is normal. I water cool my CPU (and soon the MB chipset) and I have noticed a lower high temp max when I have run my tests.

FYI, a vcore of 1.32 is really good for that OC on an IVY-e.

I am not sure on your chip and MB but I was told to use either manual vcore setting or offset, but not both. I am not sure on this so hopefully someone else can chime in.


----------



## Rayce185

Would it make sense to sand down the CPU and polish the cooling surface of the cooler? I'm thinking that the phase change head should have more potential...


----------



## HyeVltg3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> i'd suggest re-appling the thermal paste. _personally_ i like to avoid anything over 75c but will take ~78c w/o going over 80c for more than a few seconds while stressing.
> 
> you may have either too much or not enough TIM and was able to get away with it while on stock settings. it seems with ivy that when you start going over 1.32v the temps can shoot up almost exponentially (well, because power draw increases exponentially). anything below 1.45 is "safe" as long as those temps are tame.


Yes, I would like to change the TIM but maybe after a bit more testing. high 80c seems a bit normal for Stressing, especially on Air (Hyper Evo) from all the different posts I've read. going to finish this Prime 95 run in a few mins, woot 12hr run! (in 20mins)
Then I'll play some Withcher 3 and Rise of the tomb raider for a few and see how that goes, they are the only two most "intensive" games I have atm.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> Those temps are a little high for me, but if your on air then I believe that is normal. I water cool my CPU
> 
> FYI, a vcore of 1.32 is really good for that OC on an IVY-e.
> 
> I am not sure on your chip and MB but I was told to use either manual vcore setting or offset, but not both. I am not sure on this so hopefully someone else can chime in.


CPU: i5-3570K
Cooling: Air, Hyper Evo 212, Just one fan in Pull, other end is pointed at Back fan that's pulling air INTO the case, Top Case fan is Exhaust.
1.32 still good if not Ivy-E? you're making me scared if 1.32 is "normal" for Ivy EXTREME processor, arent they ment to be the AMD-like power draw-ers in the Intel line
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rayce185*
> 
> Would it make sense to sand down the CPU and polish the cooling surface of the cooler? I'm thinking that the phase change head should have more potential...


Just a heads up, dont know if you care, sanding or any sort of wear on the IHS will void warranty, Intel wont even take it. happened to me, was using IC Diamond TIM and it fadded out the markings on the IHS and Intel would not RMA the chip (if no one's been keeping up, fried my previous 3570K, scared me off OC-ing for a good two years)
Couldnt you just Delid if you're fine with voiding warranty.

Side-Note: Is it normal if in P95, some cores are a Test ahead or behind?
C0 is on Test 7. C1 is on Test 4, C2 is on Test 5, C3 is on Test 6


----------



## HyeVltg3

Great.
thought I was stable at 4.5 @+0.020 offset.
But I checked Event Viewer, and see a few WHEA Errors.

Been bumping voltages and checking, I'm at 1.4v !!! and not seeing any for now but getting a bit scared as temps are hitting 92c.

Please help, been googling this all morning. will post my bios screenshots when I get back home, left PC on Idle.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyeVltg3*
> 
> Great.
> thought I was stable at 4.5 @+0.020 offset.
> But I checked Event Viewer, and see a few WHEA Errors.
> 
> Been bumping voltages and checking, I'm at 1.4v !!! and not seeing any for now but getting a bit scared as temps are hitting 92c.
> 
> Please help, been googling this all morning. will post my bios screenshots when I get back home, left PC on Idle.


TBH it sounds like you want to push this chip till it fails. After that I hope you have a back up. Note that not every chip can achieve greatness no matter how much you tweak and tune the settings. At some point your CPU will fail if you keep trying to push beyond what it can actually handle.
I would back off with temps that high but that is me.

When I first started OCing I was warned about the safe limits on my chip. I stuck with those, maybe when I am more financially abundant I will push whatever beyond those limits.


----------



## looniam

if the temps are high because of voltage (like 1.4) back down to 4.4Ghz or put some water on that.


----------



## HyeVltg3

Currently at +0.060 (1.361v)
I never said I was staying at 1.4v, Home now, did a quick 5-10min test at 1.4v temps climbed near 96c O_O
reboot, knocked offset from 0.095 to 0.060 going to test again.

But in my honest opinion I have never been gaming and seen my CPU hit >80% Usage. so I dont ever think I'll see +90c temps, maybe high 70s, low 80s. I dont game for like 5hrs+ (dont have the time for that haha, work work work play sleep work work work)

But I mainly wanted to know more opinions on 1.4v for x45 is that just bad chip or its in the ball park of pretty normal on Air, considering temps factor into OC stability, I'm sure the high temps sway some factor in getting stable, from all the tips I've read thus far.

temps can be managed if I get a AIO Liquid cpu cooler. Can only fit a 120mm rad in the case's back, not enough space up top for a 240mm rad + two 120mm fans. Mid-Tower, bad choice on my end, mobo is right close to the top fans, like I only have about 26-29mm of space between edge of mobo and case, just enough to fit a standard 120mm fan,tightly.

So far havent seen any WHEA errors. very happy. I'm at 0.060 because pervious testing went from my old "stable" P95 no-errors (but WHEA), 0.020 up notch by notch to 0.050 where it was 11pm last night and I HAD to sleep. tested at 1.4 (0.095) this morning out of curiosity for the brief moments between coffee and getting ready to leave, haha and saw no WHEA errors, so asked if those were "ok" voltages.

Thank you looniam for basically answering my query on if 1.4v is bad/good. So its fine, but my temps are bad, hence I should water. ...correct?


----------



## looniam

yep.









i don't know if one could say you have a "bad chip." granted some silicone needs more juice than others. but i also look at how long the chip has been running X amount of voltage, OCed or not.

a hundred years ago i was under volting a sandy i3 and had someone make a comment about getting the voltage down early to get the etching prime. since all mobos have the habit of giving more vcore than necessary on auto - that leads me to believe it will cause a need for higher voltage when OCing later on; aside from the silicone lottery.

granted this is speculation based on ONE sample.

google found the thread. so 4 years ago:
http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/327800-28-undervolting-2120

yeah - i wasn't considering being gpu bound in a few of those benches and the images of the excel sheets/graphs went bye bye









E: btw, iicr not that many games get a boost over 4.0Ghz and even less over 4.4Ghz. you can get a little compensating for the IPC of a haswell/skylake but thats more benchmarking.


----------



## HyeVltg3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> E: btw, iicr not that many games get a boost over 4.0Ghz and even less over 4.4Ghz. you can get a little compensating for the IPC of a haswell/skylake but thats more benchmarking.


THIS!
Was going to post the following:
Just spent a boat load of time crying in the shower that 4.5Ghz was just not working, and I was teeter-totting on the balance of scary temps Vs. If-I-kill-CPU-I'm-going-to-have-a-$350-paperweight-on-my-hands and no PC till my next paycheck+shipping time haha

So after a lot of reading of people on stock versus OC, and the gains only being about 5-10fps (most cases 1-3fps), making me decide if all the extra stress I'm adding to the CPU makes it all worth it or not.

Annnd Nope. think I'm gonna back off, I tried x44 but sadly I needed about 1.385v just to poof any WHEA errors. I think 4.4 is probably the OC wall on my chip. but temps reach about 85-87c

Thinking of keeping my 3570k at x43 because I so far am able to keep it stable at about 1.295 (still testing) but the temps are LOW 70s, which is amazing coming from 90c-96c. still going to do a bit more testing hopefully I can get the temps lower and/or lower voltage =D

EDIT: Is there any settings I can leave at Auto seeing as I wont really be going over 4.5 like the thread's settings are really meant for.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyeVltg3*
> 
> THIS!
> Was going to post the following:
> Just spent a boat load of time crying in the shower that 4.5Ghz was just not working, and I was teeter-totting on the balance of scary temps Vs. If-I-kill-CPU-I'm-going-to-have-a-$350-paperweight-on-my-hands and no PC till my next paycheck+shipping time haha
> 
> So after a lot of reading of people on stock versus OC, and the gains only being about 5-10fps (most cases 1-3fps), making me decide if all the extra stress I'm adding to the CPU makes it all worth it or not.
> 
> Annnd Nope. think I'm gonna back off, I tried x44 but sadly I needed about 1.385v just to poof any WHEA errors. I think 4.4 is probably the OC wall on my chip. but temps reach about 85-87c
> 
> Thinking of keeping my 3570k at x43 because I so far am able to keep it stable at about 1.295 (still testing) but the temps are LOW 70s, which is amazing coming from 90c-96c. still going to do a bit more testing hopefully I can get the temps lower and/or lower voltage =D
> 
> EDIT: Is there any settings I can leave at Auto seeing as I wont really be going over 4.5 like the thread's settings are really meant for.


I believe the basic formula is lower voltage equals lower temps. But if you were to go with a good water cooling setup then you could reduce your temps even further.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyeVltg3*
> 
> Thinking of keeping my 3570k at x43 because I so far am able to keep it stable at about 1.295 (still testing) but the temps are LOW 70s, which is amazing coming from 90c-96c. still going to do a bit more testing hopefully I can get the temps lower and/or lower voltage =D
> 
> EDIT: Is there any settings I can leave at Auto seeing as I wont really be going over 4.5 like the thread's settings are really meant for.


it seemed both my i3770K and now 2600K got much warmer when i went over 1.3-1.32.

you are asking about speed step in the bios along with C states and setting the minimum processor state to 0% in windows power management?


----------



## Curleyyy

I just got the BSOD code x101 which says to increase vcore. I'm curious though I'm running a 3770k @ 45x100 @ 1.320v and my H100i Corsair cooler struggles with the temps it produces (about 70c - 90c in games) is there anything I can do other than increase vcore?


----------



## Gruelius

Delidded and thought I would wind it up, have always run it at 1.25v for 4.2ghz with temps of 80 to 85 stress testing, now I can really push it as with 1.4v it barely goes to 75 deg. I am having one issue though, anything above 4.3 and the Cpu will start to throttle itself when stress testing e.g. at 4.6 the chip will cycle from 4.3 to 4.5 and sometimes hit 4.6. Tried lowering voltage to 1.3 and it still happens.

board is a P8Z77-I Deluxe and chip is a 3570k

DIGI VRM settings are as as per the guide, I have put a fan on high to try and get more airflow over the VRM and have also tried "Extreme" power duty ontrol to rule out vrm heat issues and it still keeps happening... any ideas?

Thanks!

--edit--

Turning LLC to regular and adjusting voltages accordingly has made it fluctuate much less, and at higher speeds... so do I need to cool the VRMs better? or is this a limitation of the board?

--second edit--

After say 10 mins of stress testing it begins to fluctuate with reg llc.. any ideas?

--final edit--

did some googling and found my way to the power limit settings for the CPU. wound those right up and its happy at 4.6! will be interesting to see how fast it can go with copious voltage, always thought it was a lame duck with my 1.25v 4.2 overclock


----------



## Curleyyy

Gruelius, you have all the standard OS tweaks to maintain performance, and your BIOS settings don't have anything enabled that reduces or automatically changes anything depending on stress / heat?


----------



## mrtbahgs

I've had my 3770k and Z77 Sabertooth since Oct 2012 (3.5 years now) and had an H100 cooling it since day one.
I forget when I did my true OC but lets say 2 years ago and its at 4.5 Ghz and 1.23v Vcore.
I feel like this was a decent voltage to get a stable 4.5Ghz OC, but dont recall my temps back then.

The reason for this post is that I am curious if I need to re-seat my H100 and apply fresh thermal paste or not.
It is still on the stock (I think it was Shin Etsu) paste that came applied to the heatsink and has never needed to be removed.

I guess is there an in general time-frame to redo your TIM? Or anything time specific for an AIO?

I was running some Autodesk Inventor rendering so it maxes out the CPU and noticed my temps will climb up to 85C max on 2 of the cores (usually sitting around 82C).
Overnight idle is 29-33C depending on the core and ambient temp is about 23.5C.

I have a feeling this is not cooling as well as it had in the past (I don't remember what my maxes used to be) and want to know if fresh paste will help out for sure or not.
I really don't want to take off the cooler, clean everything, and apply new paste if it isn't pretty heavily leaning towards a for sure noticeable decrease in temps.

Please give me some input, hopefully with real personal experience, on the longevity of TIM (and AIOs i guess too).


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtbahgs*
> 
> I've had my 3770k and Z77 Sabertooth since Oct 2012 (3.5 years now) and had an H100 cooling it since day one.
> I forget when I did my true OC but lets say 2 years ago and its at 4.5 Ghz and 1.23v Vcore.
> I feel like this was a decent voltage to get a stable 4.5Ghz OC, but dont recall my temps back then.
> 
> The reason for this post is that I am curious if I need to re-seat my H100 and apply fresh thermal paste or not.
> It is still on the stock (I think it was Shin Etsu) paste that came applied to the heatsink and has never needed to be removed.
> 
> I guess is there an in general time-frame to redo your TIM? Or anything time specific for an AIO?
> 
> I was running some Autodesk Inventor rendering so it maxes out the CPU and noticed my temps will climb up to 85C max on 2 of the cores (usually sitting around 82C).
> Overnight idle is 29-33C depending on the core and ambient temp is about 23.5C.
> 
> I have a feeling this is not cooling as well as it had in the past (I don't remember what my maxes used to be) and want to know if fresh paste will help out for sure or not.
> I really don't want to take off the cooler, clean everything, and apply new paste if it isn't pretty heavily leaning towards a for sure noticeable decrease in temps.
> 
> Please give me some input, hopefully with real personal experience, on the longevity of TIM (and AIOs i guess too).


I do not have the personal experience you are looking for but I can tell you that it is recommended to replace your TIM at least once a year if not sooner.


----------



## mrtbahgs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> I do not have the personal experience you are looking for but I can tell you that it is recommended to replace your TIM at least once a year if not sooner.


Thanks for the reply, I feel like everywhere I have ever looked it has said to not reapply unless you obviously remove the heatsink for some reason, or if the temps seem to be a lot higher than you remember, otherwise just let it be.
I guess it falls into the "if it ain't broke, don't fix it" mantra, but in my case, I cant recall if its running a lot hotter or not.
I have a feeling back when I checked stability with Prime95 for like 12 hours it was at 80-85C, but I am not sure if rendering full loads are at the same stress and heat as Prime95 maxed out.
If it is, then I'm at the same temps probably.

Your opinion is like a complete 180 to what I was thinking which may certainly be true in some cases, but I personally am thinking yearly or sooner is a bit extreme.
I appreciate you chiming in though and hopefully a few others add their thoughts.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtbahgs*
> 
> Thanks for the reply, I feel like everywhere I have ever looked it has said to not reapply unless you obviously remove the heatsink for some reason, or if the temps seem to be a lot higher than you remember, otherwise just let it be.
> I guess it falls into the "if it ain't broke, don't fix it" mantra, but in my case, I cant recall if its running a lot hotter or not.
> I have a feeling back when I checked stability with Prime95 for like 12 hours it was at 80-85C, but I am not sure if rendering full loads are at the same stress and heat as Prime95 maxed out.
> If it is, then I'm at the same temps probably.
> 
> Your opinion is like a complete 180 to what I was thinking which may certainly be true in some cases, but I personally am thinking yearly or sooner is a bit extreme.
> I appreciate you chiming in though and hopefully a few others add their thoughts.


Ok, just keep an eye on your temps.
Is there any gaming or what not that you do? If so did you check your temps way back then? Check them now and compare or at least see what your CPU is hitting during the games.

FYI, TIM does deteriorate over time. Some much quicker than others, you apparently used a good one.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtbahgs*
> 
> I appreciate you chiming in though and hopefully a few others add their thoughts.


85C is warm, but its not critical. Part of me wants to tell you just let it ride and keep an eye on temps, but the application is kind of old, and there are newer and better pastes on the market now. If it was me I would replace the TIM with some of the new Thermal Grizzly stuff, or NT-H1. It is not but a 15 minute job, buy some now and change it the next time you go to clean out the dust bunnies.


----------



## mrtbahgs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> Ok, just keep an eye on your temps.
> Is there any gaming or what not that you do? If so did you check your temps way back then? Check them now and compare or at least see what your CPU is hitting during the games.
> 
> FYI, TIM does deteriorate over time. Some much quicker than others, you apparently used a good one.


I'll have to check closer next time to get an accurate temp because I have taken a bit of a break from gaming, but I believe it would run around 60 to 65C max in something like BF4.
I do not recall the temps from years back to compare.
I was never really worried with the temps until I looked at them while running 10+ minute renders today.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> 85C is warm, but its not critical. Part of me wants to tell you just let it ride and keep an eye on temps, but the application is kind of old, and there are newer and better pastes on the market now. If it was me I would replace the TIM with some of the new Thermal Grizzly stuff, or NT-H1. It is not but a 15 minute job, buy some now and change it the next time you go to clean out the dust bunnies.


Yea I guess one of the main problems would be if its dried out after all this time.

There must be a lot of new TIM manufacturers because I haven't heard of either of the ones you mentioned.
I know I have some left over MX-4 that I used on my secondary PC so I'd likely try that first just because I own it.
It's been closed up tightly and stored indoors for maybe a year so I think it'd work similarly to a fresh tube.

Like you mentioned, I wont make this a huge deal if I change it, just plan it around a deeper cleaning of the system.


----------



## rexbinary

That's all I use is MX-4 since it's rated for 8 years of use without having to reapply. Your temps don't sound high enough to me to bother, but for piece of mind it might be worth it just to redo it with your MX-4 and be done with it.


----------



## Vipershell

Hi,

I have followed your instructions and i am stable a 1.25v @ 4.5 the only trouble im having is the offset my vid is 1.3461v so i have done 1.250-1.3461 is -0.0961 but if i put that in it auto corrects it to -0.100 (in red) and my voltage shoots up to 1.4v am i doing something wrong?


----------



## Vipershell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vipershell*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I have followed your instructions and i am stable a 1.25v @ 4.5 the only trouble im having is the offset my vid is 1.3461v so i have done 1.250-1.3461 is -0.0961 but if i put that in it auto corrects it to -0.100 (in red) and my voltage shoots up to 1.4v am i doing something wrong?


I have sorted this problem offset kept on changing to auto for some reason. But I now have a new problem with the -0.100 in the offset my computer is unstable I have tryed -0.095 with the same results programs keep crashing. Should I try -0.105 or should I just keep my computer in manual as it was stable then.


----------



## Rikus78

Hi, i have this PC:

Antec Nine Hundred
Corsair TX 650 V2
Asus P8Z77-V LE
3570K @ 4.200 mhz. with a Coolermaster 212 EVO
G.Skill Ares 2x4GB DDR3-1600Mhz 9-9-9-24
GTX 780 WINDFORCE 3X

- With 1,12v i have 4.200 mhz and 67º max temp in Prime95:

Link

- To do 4.300 i need 1,20v the problem is that in Prime95 the temps goes up to 77-80º:

Link

100 mhz gives me 13º more, is this normal?

Cheers


----------



## rexbinary

It's not the 100MHz that's causes the heat. it's the voltage required to hit 100MHz which varies from chip to chip. It looks like you have hit the wall of the silicon lottery. I am pretty sure if you tried 4.4GHz the voltage required to make that stable would exceed the maximum temp of 105º. 80º max is perfectly fine. If it's stable at 4.3GHz I'd just call it day. If it's not stable, you probably still have some room to increase the voltage a bit. Otherwise 4.2GHz is a decent OC.


----------



## Rikus78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rexbinary*
> 
> 80º max is perfectly fine. If it's stable at 4.3GHz I'd just call it day. If it's not stable, you probably still have some room to increase the voltage a bit. Otherwise 4.2GHz is a decent OC.


4.300 mhz with 1,21v it is pretty stable

The key is that i have a Dell u2515h 1440p so im going to change the GTX 780 to a GTX 1070, and that´s the reason i increase to 4.300 mhz

But if the temps increase from 67º to 80º, i think that is not worth to oc to 4.300 mhz.

Thanks.

P.D. I thought for an Ivy that more than 75º starts to be not dangerous but yes worrying


----------



## Slink3Slyde

There are temps, and there are Prime 95 temps.

I can hit over 90 c on a warm day doing Prime, it doesn't bother me because in gaming it never goes over 70. Good case airflow helps too, limits the amount of GPU exhaust the CPU inhales.

Ive been running 4.4 GHz at 1.32ish volts under Prime basically 4 years at those temps, no problems at all.


----------



## 7ha7a5ian

Normal day with my i7 3770k at 4.7ghz jumps from 30-84c on water depending on load. With prime I'm comfy seeing temps around 90-100c on water though this is really just stability testing. Currently running this with two Asus GTX 780 DCII 3gb cards with an Asus 1440p 60hz monitor.


----------



## tw33k

my Maximus V Formula and i7 3770K is slowly dying. I'll be using it and all of a sudden, the monitor goes black...no signal. It's happening with increasing frequency lately.

I thought it might be the video card but I was doing some printing and it happened and the printer stopped as well so it's more than just losing video signal.

I've tried re-flashing the BIOS, reseating the RAM but I'm out of ideas.

I've got a new i7 6700K, a Sapphire R9 380 and waterblock here. Just waiting to get some other parts and I'll swap it out.

This 3770K has been awesome but I think it's time is done


----------



## Dragonsyph

1.27v for 4.7ghz 3770k?


----------



## Rikus78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rexbinary*
> 
> It's not the 100MHz that's causes the heat. it's the voltage required to hit 100MHz which varies from chip to chip. It looks like you have hit the wall of the silicon lottery.


Not sure about that.

I set the same voltage i need for 4.300 but i leave at 4.200 mhz. and run Prime95:

The max temps with this settings between 70-73º

8-9 degrees less than same voltage and 4.300 mhz.

Cheers


----------



## 7ha7a5ian

1.45v for 4.7ghz for i7 3770k... I'm a mad man


----------



## mrtbahgs

Perhaps someone can save me some time in hunting down good information.
I have no desire to spend the cash on a full system update yet and my 3770k is still running strong at 4.5Ghz at 1.24v.

My question is, is it worth taking the time to see how much higher I can push my OC now that it might be starting to show it's age?
Basically will I see much real world performance (gaming) if I can achieve a 4.7 or so OC or what point will it seem beneficial?

Obviously the battle will be to see if I hit a temperature or voltage wall to reach the next OC step and I will have to kind of weigh that on my own, but if we are talking about a minor performance change it will likely not be worth the effort to even begin the journey of finding a new stable and higher OC on this chip. If it helps, I believe my max temp while gaming for the CPU is in the high 60s, like 67C.


----------



## rexbinary

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rikus78*
> 
> Not sure about that.
> 
> I set the same voltage i need for 4.300 but i leave at 4.200 mhz. and run Prime95:
> 
> The max temps with this settings between 70-73º
> 
> 8-9 degrees less than same voltage and 4.300 mhz.
> 
> Cheers


That's with your chip, not his. Hence silicon lottery.


----------



## rexbinary

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtbahgs*
> 
> Basically will I see much real world performance (gaming) if I can achieve a 4.7 or so OC or what point will it seem beneficial?


No. Maybe if you are running SLI/Crossfire it might help push more data to your GPUs, but no I doubt you'll have any noticeable performance increase going from 4.5 to 4.7. Not that it wouldn't be fun to try.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rexbinary*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Rikus78*
> 
> Not sure about that.
> 
> I set the same voltage i need for 4.300 but i leave at 4.200 mhz. and run Prime95:
> 
> The max temps with this settings between 70-73º
> 
> 8-9 degrees less than same voltage and 4.300 mhz.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's with your chip, not his. Hence silicon lottery.
Click to expand...

that would be cooling solution; heatsink, TIM and how TIM is applied will vary.

regardless, power increase (=heat) is linear with clock speed and exponential with voltage.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtbahgs*
> 
> Perhaps someone can save me some time in hunting down good information.
> I have no desire to spend the cash on a full system update yet and my 3770k is still running strong at 4.5Ghz at 1.24v.
> 
> My question is, is it worth taking the time to see how much higher I can push my OC now that it might be starting to show it's age?
> Basically will I see much real world performance (gaming) if I can achieve a 4.7 or so OC or what point will it seem beneficial?
> 
> Obviously the battle will be to see if I hit a temperature or voltage wall to reach the next OC step and I will have to kind of weigh that on my own, but if we are talking about a minor performance change it will likely not be worth the effort to even begin the journey of finding a new stable and higher OC on this chip. If it helps, I believe my max temp while gaming for the CPU is in the high 60s, like 67C.


Downgrade your CPU clock to say 4.2 ghz and see how much of a difference "you' can tell between that and 4.5. In fact you may see only a small difference if you left your CPU at stock. You will obviously see a small difference in benchmarks from 4.2 to 4.5 and than possibly a smidgen up to 4.7, but not much else. Your FPS might go up a few frames (possibly less than 10) so it will not really matter.


----------



## rexbinary

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> that would be cooling solution; heatsink, TIM and how TIM is applied will vary.
> 
> regardless, power increase (=heat) is linear with clock speed and exponential with voltage.


Sure that's all part of it, but it still comes down to the chip itself for how far it will OC and how much voltage it will take. If that wasn't the case we would all be running the same speed with the best cooling.


----------



## mrtbahgs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rexbinary*
> 
> No. Maybe if you are running SLI/Crossfire it might help push more data to your GPUs, but no I doubt you'll have any noticeable performance increase going from 4.5 to 4.7. Not that it wouldn't be fun to try.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> Downgrade your CPU clock to say 4.2 ghz and see how much of a difference "you' can tell between that and 4.5. In fact you may see only a small difference if you left your CPU at stock. You will obviously see a small difference in benchmarks from 4.2 to 4.5 and than possibly a smidgen up to 4.7, but not much else. Your FPS might go up a few frames (possibly less than 10) so it will not really matter.


Thanks for the input, if I get to a point where 6-10 frames will make me think its a huge gain, then I will tackle the new OC, but until then I am personally happier just leaving things alone and not invest the time in finding a stable increase.
I suppose if I was playing an MMO or other CPU intensive game it would make more sense, but currently I am more for GPU heavier games.

I think the main reason I went with 4.5 in the first place was because it was kind of the sweet spot for Ivy and anything more was likely not worth the heat, voltage, etc.


----------



## Dragonsyph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *7ha7a5ian*
> 
> 1.45v for 4.7ghz for i7 3770k... I'm a mad man


Ya lol, it only took me 1.27 for 4.7ghz


----------



## 7ha7a5ian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonsyph*
> 
> Ya lol, it only took me 1.27 for 4.7ghz


Sooo jealous! That silicon lottery!


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonsyph*
> 
> Ya lol, it only took me 1.27 for 4.7ghz


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *7ha7a5ian*
> 
> Sooo jealous! That silicon lottery!


No kidding, sending some envy waves in his direction. My 4930k has a max OC of 4.3 ghz at 1.38 vcore and I can run that all day on stress tests with no problems, but as soon as I set it to 4.4ghz it will crash within 10 mins of a stress test, no matter the vcore.


----------



## Derek1

Hello, a new member here and am slowly going through the site trying to get caught up. A monumental task but have found a couple of niches that I fit in, this thread being one. As a beginner but enthusiastic clocker I would appreciate any insight or suggestions that might help me better understand and get the best or most out of my 3 year old rig.

Asus x79 Deluxe
i7 4820k @3.7
16GB Dominator Platinum 1866 CL9
EVGA GTX1080 FTW ACX3.0
Corsair H60 Hydro
Corsair AX760 Platinum
EVO 850 Pro 256GB
WD Black 500Gb
WD Blue 500Gb
NZXT 410 Phantom

Right, now the issue.
At the moment I have the UEFI set to 'Performance'. This results in a reported Turbo of 4.3. And there is no stability issues. Now, I have just run Prime for about 15 minutes. The reported CPU-Z Core speed was 4.199 and peak Vcore of 0.608. Temps measured by Real Temp did not exceed 70 C.

The Question.
Should I go manual and see if increasing Vcore and multiplier will get me to 4.5 and beyond? It seems to me I have a lot of headroom left in Vcore and the temps are still under 70C. I should say that one day while clumsily playing around in bios I bumped the RAM target to 2133 which resulted in the CPU going to Turbo 4.5, however when I looked in Task Manager Performance on the Memory tab I saw that one of my modules was not registering. So I think I did something ass backwards there. I would like to try and push the memory to 2133 as well if possible.

I would appreciate any suggestions and recommendations. (I am in the market for a 4930k or 4960x realizing that 6 core CPU would probably be better)
Thanks


----------



## Ambushiz

I''ve been wondering if i can push my CPU a little farther to 4.6/4.8ghz range without reaching 1.3v. Right now its running at 4.4ghz on 1.230v with idle temp around 38-42c and load max at 72-76c. I ran prime95 and aida64 and both are stable around 74c each. I've read that temps on these chips go up to 105, but ill have my PC on 24/7 and would like to keep it around 85-90c. Thanks for the help!

My pc specs -
i5 3350k
z77x-up5 TH-CF
hyper evo 212
XFX pro-series 850w
corsair Vengeance 2x4 sticks


----------



## MicGGGGGG

My 3770k would fail the 8k prime95 test within seconds to minutes, as I increasing the Vcore.
It finally stopped failing, and hit 95C in 2-3 minutes in 8k test.
I use CM 212 air cooling, and don't want to invest a water cooling just to go from 4.6GHz to 4.8GHz or 5GHz. Also I am happy with current 1.295v Vcore.
I think people are moving towards 6700k, but just to update cuz 3770k is still a strong processor.
Thanks to OP, I can move from 1.22v 4.4GHz to current 1.295v 4.6GHz without any issue, except prime95 8k test. I don't think I will touch this again, unless I want a water cooling and 5GHz, otherwise, it is not worth it.
BTW, if anyone happens to see my post, and you have or had a 3770k, can you share your max frequency and Vcore please?


----------



## looniam

i can pass ~30 minutes (longest i tested) prime95 4.6Ghz @1.288vcore (this includes high LLC)

i get through cinebench 15 4.9Ghz @1.44 anything less w/vcore would have the bench fail or bluescreen - haven't tested prime.

tried cinebench 5.0Ghz @1.515 fail the bench and my cores were hitting ~80c on water so i stopped. if i want more for benching - i guess i'll have to delid.

imo, if you're gaming and whatnot, anything over 4.5Ghz isn't going to make a difference. i just push mine to benchmark. go into bios select the 4.9 profile, bench, reboot back to the stable 4.6Ghz.


----------



## inedenimadam

MX-4 is pretty good stuff.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ambushiz*
> 
> I''ve been wondering if i can push my CPU a little farther to 4.6/4.8ghz range without reaching 1.3v. Right now its running at 4.4ghz on 1.230v with idle temp around 38-42c and load max at 72-76c. I ran prime95 and aida64 and both are stable around 74c each. I've read that temps on these chips go up to 105, but ill have my PC on 24/7 and would like to keep it around 85-90c. Thanks for the help!
> 
> My pc specs -
> i5 3350k
> z77x-up5 TH-CF
> hyper evo 212
> XFX pro-series 850w
> corsair Vengeance 2x4 sticks


Estimate .040 for each multiplier, a bit more for higher multipliers. I would think 1.310 should get you 46x. For 4.8 I would guess 1.400. Your mileage may vary, this is just a semi-educated guess from owing and running Z77 on a couple boards, and listening to what others have gone through.

Crank it up and find out yourself


----------



## 9colai

Thanks for this guide, it has been very useful and it has helped me a lot getting started with my first experience with overclocking!

I have a question though.
When I'm trying to go from 4,6 to 4,7 ghz on my 3770k, I have to bump the vcore with approximately 0,13V in order to get I stable without WHEA errors, that's a huge step! I'm going from 1,29 to 1,42 vcore.

I have followed this guide and applied all the settings from the guide.

My setup:
Motherboard: Asus sabertooth z77 (latest bios)
CPU: 3770k
RAM: 16GB (4x4GB) Corsair vengeance ddr3 @ 1866 MHz
GPU: Msi gtx 1070 gaming x
PSU: Corsair AX860
CPU cooler: corsair h80i gt

My temps at 4,6 are 75 Celsius at prime95 test and around 70 at gaming. The cpu is delidded.

So my question is: Is there something else that I can adjust in the bios in order to get the 4,7 overclock stable before my vcore gets this high?

Best regards
Nicolai


----------



## 7ha7a5ian

When you find the answer to that question. Let me know.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *9colai*
> 
> Thanks for this guide, it has been very useful and it has helped me a lot getting started with my first experience with overclocking!
> 
> I have a question though.
> When I'm trying to go from 4,6 to 4,7 ghz on my 3770k, I have to bump the vcore with approximately 0,13V in order to get I stable without WHEA errors, that's a huge step! I'm going from 1,29 to 1,42 vcore.
> 
> I have followed this guide and applied all the settings from the guide.
> 
> My setup:
> Motherboard: Asus sabertooth z77 (latest bios)
> CPU: 3770k
> RAM: 16GB (4x4GB) Corsair vengeance ddr3 @ 1866 MHz
> GPU: Msi gtx 1070 gaming x
> PSU: Corsair AX860
> CPU cooler: corsair h80i gt
> 
> My temps at 4,6 are 75 Celsius at prime95 test and around 70 at gaming. The cpu is delidded.
> 
> So my question is: Is there something else that I can adjust in the bios in order to get the 4,7 overclock stable before my vcore gets this high?
> 
> Best regards
> Nicolai


I am by no means anything but a beginner but have you tried offset voltage?


----------



## looniam

personally if it took ~1.4v (when temps seem to really skyrocket!) to go from 4.6 to 4.7, i would go back to 1.29v. 100Mhz will hardly make a difference benchmarking let alone games.

one can try to slightly lower the PLL from 1.8 to decrease temps but that can lead to instability. but give it a go; lowering a tick or two at a time.


----------



## rexbinary

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> personally if it took ~1.4v (when temps seem to really skyrocket!) to go from 4.6 to 4.7, i would go back to 1.29v. 100Mhz will hardly make a difference benchmarking let alone games.


Agree


----------



## 9colai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *7ha7a5ian*
> 
> When you find the answer to that question. Let me know.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> personally if it took ~1.4v (when temps seem to really skyrocket!) to go from 4.6 to 4.7, i would go back to 1.29v. 100Mhz will hardly make a difference benchmarking let alone games.
> 
> one can try to slightly lower the PLL from 1.8 to decrease temps but that can lead to instability. but give it a go; lowering a tick or two at a time.


Thanks for the replies all of you! I found out what did the trick. I reduced the PLL Voltage from 1.8 (auto) to 1.55V (at 1.5 my computer couldn't boot), and after that i could get my overclock at 4,7 GHz stable at 1,38 V. What a huge improvement!

Temps are not a big issue as i have Delidded my CPU and relidded with CLU. I'm getting max 70 degrees celcius when i game BF1 at 120 FPS.

Seems like I've hit a good spot for my CPU now.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> I am by no means anything but a beginner but have you tried offset voltage?


It's allright, yes i tried that .


----------



## looniam

had no idea lowering PLL would help lower vcore, just temps.

nice job!


----------



## 9colai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> had no idea lowering PLL would help lower vcore, just temps.
> 
> nice job!


Me neither. Don't know if it's common or I just got lucky. It seems like it's quite random with the PLL voltage, but it's definitely worth to play with it, if you don't see any progress in terms of stability when you increase Vcore, at higher clocks.


----------



## Gdourado

Hello,
Yesterday I installe my new 3770k.
The board is a P8Z68-V/Gen3.
I haven't had much time with it yet, but so far I settled for 4.6 ghz at 1.296v and memory at 2400 CL10-12-12-31-1T.

Is the voltage too high?
Thanks.
Cheers!


----------



## Slink3Slyde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gdourado*
> 
> Hello,
> Yesterday I installe my new 3770k.
> The board is a P8Z68-V/Gen3.
> I haven't had much time with it yet, but so far I settled for 4.6 ghz at 1.296v and memory at 2400 CL10-12-12-31-1T.
> 
> Is the voltage too high?
> Thanks.
> Cheers!


Most people used to recommend 1.35 volts maximum for daily use, although others have pushed more for a long time. If your cooling solution can handle it at decent temps around 1.3 volts is no problem. I ran my 3570K at 1.32v or thereabouts for 4 years and it still does that today for reference.


----------



## Gdourado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slink3Slyde*
> 
> Most people used to recommend 1.35 volts maximum for daily use, although others have pushed more for a long time. If your cooling solution can handle it at decent temps around 1.3 volts is no problem. I ran my 3570K at 1.32v or thereabouts for 4 years and it still does that today for reference.


I am cooling it with a Noctua NH-D14 triple fan.
I still haven't tested all that much, but so far temps seem to be in check.

To go for 4.7, I think my chip will require more than 1.3v.

This is my cooling setup:


Cheers!


----------



## Slink3Slyde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gdourado*
> 
> I am cooling it with a Noctua NH-D14 triple fan.
> I still haven't tested all that much, but so far temps seem to be in check.
> 
> To go for 4.7, I think my chip will require more than 1.3v.
> 
> Cheers!


Looks pretty good to me, you might even be able to squeeze 4.7 if youre lucky and you fancy it.


----------



## Gdourado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slink3Slyde*
> 
> Looks pretty good to me, you might even be able to squeeze 4.7 if youre lucky and you fancy it.


When I get more time, I might try that.
I am still waiting on my new monitor.

Also, I am still at fixed voltage with C-states disabled.
I will try to fine tune the bios settings and VRM settings and then try offset voltage.

My previous 2500k needed 1.4 to be rock solid at 4.8 and a bit more and I could use it at 5.0 stable.
Temps were in check with this same setup, but from what read, Sandy Bridge with the 32nm fab and the solderes heatspreader is cooler.

Cheers!


----------



## Slink3Slyde

Sandy bridge was on a larger node, having a larger die and less transistors, but also soldered as you say, so that combined made it easier to cool overall. I dont think the voltages are comparable across architectures like that, but I'm certainly not qualified to tell you exactly why









I used mine with all the C-states enabled and with offset. It takes a bit more time to do but I think its worth it. Some people dont though, and I think its fine to stick with manual voltage too if you cant be bothered. GL


----------



## Imprezzion

It's been 3 years now since owning my 3770K + P8Z77-V Pro + Crucial Ballistix Elite 2133 CL9.
Still going very strong with a delid and a voltage many people told me was suicidal and would degrade the CPU badly. No signs of any degradation at all. Still rock solid, zero crashes, no WHEA errors, can run any stress test for 24 hours straight.

Running a delid with Liquid Ultra between both the die-IHS and IHS-block. Blocks a swiftech H320 with an additional 240 rad from a H220 kit and push-pull Noiseblocker XL-P fans. Set to a pretty conservative PWM profile. (Max speed for fans and pump is 60% when under 80c).

I also run 4.8 @ 1.384v or 4.6 @ 1.296v depending on the ambients when they get really high here in the summer. I could run these clocks but it will run mid 70's in games and that's a tad high maybe but yeah. With these settings and normal 22c ambients it runs mid to high 60's in games.


----------



## Gdourado

Was playing some battlefield today.
Hottest cores went to 65-67 degrees during gameplay.
Vcore at 1.297.
Are these Temps okay?

Cheers


----------



## Imprezzion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gdourado*
> 
> Was playing some battlefield today.
> Hottest cores went to 65-67 degrees during gameplay.
> Vcore at 1.297.
> Are these Temps okay?
> 
> Cheers


About the same as i'm getting with 4.95 1.448v in BF1, GTA V and other demanding titles. Usually 65-68c hottest core. Fans and pump don't really spin up at those temps so.


----------



## Gdourado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> About the same as i'm getting with 4.95 1.448v in BF1, GTA V and other demanding titles. Usually 65-68c hottest core. Fans and pump don't really spin up at those temps so.


Guess that is the delid difference.








I am getting these Temps at 1.297v with a NH-D14 in Lisbon. It's a hot day of high 20s today.

Cheers


----------



## PixelMonster

Just created account to post my thanks to Swag, Totally Dubbed and others for making such an awesome guide.
This was my first time successfully overclocking my Ivy Bridge CPU.
I ended up changing some settings that where in the guide but that part of the overclock journey.









My rig:
MB: P8Z77-V LE PLUS
CPU: Core i5 3750k
Cooler: Hyper 212 EVO
RAM: Corsair 16GB DDR3 1600MHz
PSU: Corsair CX600M PSU
No GPU at the moment - thinking of buying RX 580, doing research atm.

Following the guide I managed to get Prime85 8h stable OC of my i5 3750k @4.5GHz on 1.25Volts. Great!
I did the offset math and switched to offset mode. But my system didn't like it and started BSOD like a madman. I didn't understand what was going on.

I checked my offset math:
Formula: (MANUAL vcore) MINUS (VID on 100% load) = offset value
My manual vcore was 1.25Volts
VID was fluctuating between 1.2159V and 1.2209V. 1.2209V was most frequent.
So 1.25 - 1.2209 = 0,0291 that makes it 0.030 for offset right?
Or 1.25 - 1.2159 = 0,0341 that is 0,035 for offset volts

With 0.030V I got BSOD before I could reach desktop and 0.035V I only had time to run Bluescreen viewer before BSODed again. Info from bug check files revealed not enough volts so I started adding notch by notch. About 0.045 offset mark I could run Cinebench. CPU-Z showed ~1.2V peak while running Cinebench. That meat that my CPU was craving for more power. As I up volts notch by notch BSOD went away and my 3750k was 6h stable with Prime95 at 0.080V offset. That's a lot right? However WHEA errors still persisted and offset value was uncomfortably high already.

Turning point was when I discovered running AIDA64 or Prime95 for about 10min and then ran Cinebench my CPU got massive drop on volts - that's Vdroop? When my CPU drop below 1,24V that's when Windows registered WHEA error. To counter balance that I up the LLC to extreme setting and then could lower my offset volts to 0.60V. I ran Prime95, AIDA64, Cinebench, IntelBurn Test all came out clean and my system is fast with no BSOD or WHEA errors. With extreme LLC and 0.060 offset my peak volts are somewhere 1.264 which are considered safe.

I had lots of help reading this thread and I hope my journey will help someone else. (If someone else is late for the Ivy OC party)

I really couldn't have done it without this guide.
So thank you again!


----------



## hapanaka

Hi All, newbie here with some questions using offset mode for overclocking.

Clocked i5 3570k @ 4.4GHz. Ran Prime95 for 12 hours and achieved stability with a manual Vcore of 1.280V.

At load I am seeing VID bounce between 1.256-1.261V. With LLC set to high (50%) my Vcore is 1.280V at idle and 1.256-1.264V when at full load.

I would like to lower my voltage at idle so I'm assuming that's where offset mode comes into play but I'm not too confident how to set it up. Any suggestions? Thanks

Intel i5 3570K
Asus P8Z77-M Pro


----------



## mrtbahgs

You guys with the mid 60s under load in BF1 (or anyone similar) is this typically water cooled, delided, or not 100% usage?
For BF1 I am usually like 90-100% CPU usage I think with my 3770k at 4.5 Ghz, but I will run in the 90s for CPU temps.
I am sure part of it is either old thermal paste or a worn down H100 for many years of continuous use, but when I originally OCed and stress tested with prime95 ran in the 90s then as well I believe (CPU pegged at 100% usage).


----------



## Slink3Slyde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtbahgs*
> 
> You guys with the mid 60s under load in BF1 (or anyone similar) is this typically water cooled, delided, or not 100% usage?
> For BF1 I am usually like 90-100% CPU usage I think with my 3770k at 4.5 Ghz, but I will run in the 90s for CPU temps.
> I am sure part of it is either old thermal paste or a worn down H100 for many years of continuous use, but when I originally OCed and stress tested with prime95 ran in the 90s then as well I believe (CPU pegged at 100% usage).


I used to hit mid 70's running [email protected] on my 3570K at 1.32 volts 4.4GHZ when the room temperature was around 30C in the summer. I never played at game that put my CPU over 70 even then. Prime 95 temps were around 90C.

I think you have a problem with your cooler.


----------



## Edkiefer

I run about mid 60's in BF1 (that's 100fps cap) with a [email protected] with Vcore at 1.185-1.200(prime95 load), I think voltage is around 1.170-1.180 in bf1 max and i am cooled with 212evo.


----------



## mrtbahgs

Alright thanks guys, I will reach out and see what Corsair says since I should still be within the warranty period if it is 5 years.
Running basically 24/7 (idle a lot, not full load) may have reduced the amount liquid inside to a point it is now very noticeable.

I am 4.5 Ghz at something like 1.263 volts iirc so nothing too crazy, but BF1 is the first game to really push the processor usage/load.


----------



## Slink3Slyde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtbahgs*
> 
> Alright thanks guys, I will reach out and see what Corsair says since I should still be within the warranty period if it is 5 years.
> Running basically 24/7 (idle a lot, not full load) may have reduced the amount liquid inside to a point it is now very noticeable.
> 
> I am 4.5 Ghz at something like 1.263 volts iirc so nothing too crazy, but BF1 is the first game to really push the processor usage/load.


I should have mentioned that I wasnt delidded and I was using a Cryorig R1 Ultimate and I5's do run a bit cooler, but anyway









I'd re-do the thermal paste just to rule it out, but if you were hitting 90C in Prime before and now you're hitting that in a game, no matter how much CPU it uses something is wrong. Prime 95 is like Furmark for a GPU, there's no game out there that will stress a CPU as much as it does regardless of the % load shown.


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtbahgs*
> 
> Alright thanks guys, I will reach out and see what Corsair says since I should still be within the warranty period if it is 5 years.
> Running basically 24/7 (idle a lot, not full load) may have reduced the amount liquid inside to a point it is now very noticeable.
> 
> I am 4.5 Ghz at something like 1.263 volts iirc so nothing too crazy, but BF1 is the first game to really push the processor usage/load.


BF1 does run hotter than say BF4, even at 4.5ghz all cores get pegged pretty high, If I tried to run 1.26x I bet i would be around 70-75c in BF1.

I lucked out I don't need to much voltage to run 4.5, in fact for long time I ran 4.3 with like 1.113v and never really tried higher cause i don't like running much over 60's, I just assumed the CPU would need around 1.250, goes to show I should of tested.

Also what can help a lot for stable fps and temps is adding a cap in fps .My user.cfg has this line
GameTime.MaxVariableFps 100.000000

you can change it to whatever you like, I set it so it caps the spikes so fps are pretty flat line with just few random spikes down. Of course if you use G-sync or even V sync might not help but you be capped at monitor refresh then.


----------



## b0uncyfr0

Hmm do i have a good chip - 4.6 Ghz @ 1.21v?


----------



## Edkiefer

Yes, IMO


----------



## s3inks

Hi, new to the site and to overclocking. I'm running an i5 3570k on a p8z77 v lk asus board with 32gb corsair 2400mhz ram. I've got a mild oc of 4.3ghz with a 1.176V using an offset of.030 and no llc. I've got a fresh install of win10 on a Samsung 840 ssd.

The system seems stable other than boot times. Windows reports a bios time of 45 sec but it takes the machine almost 3 minutes to get to a desktop. Before overclocking I could be at the desktop in 45seconds flat.

Any ideas on what's taking so long in the boot process? Every time I return to default settings my boot time returns to normal.


----------



## Slink3Slyde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s3inks*
> 
> Hi, new to the site and to overclocking. I'm running an i5 3570k on a p8z77 v lk asus board with 32gb corsair 2400mhz ram. I've got a mild oc of 4.3ghz with a 1.176V using an offset of.030 and no llc. I've got a fresh install of win10 on a Samsung 840 ssd.
> 
> The system seems stable other than boot times. Windows reports a bios time of 45 sec but it takes the machine almost 3 minutes to get to a desktop. Before overclocking I could be at the desktop in 45seconds flat.
> 
> Any ideas on what's taking so long in the boot process? Every time I return to default settings my boot time returns to normal.


If you set your CPU overclock to what it normally is but change the RAM at stock 1600 settings does the same thing happen?

I'm wondering whether its your motherboard trying to train the lower timings on 32GB of RAM at that speed when youre booting. That's a lot of RAM on a fairly low end motherboard at a pretty high speed for Ivy Bridge. If that's what it is, I'm not sure what you can do. Someone else still might


----------



## s3inks

Thanks for the reply! I know this is an old thread, but my chip is still going strong. Glad there's still community support. You're right, I started noticing this issue when I upgraded my ram sticks. They were free so I wanted to take advantage. I'll try booting with just two sticks and see if there's a difference.


----------



## Slink3Slyde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s3inks*
> 
> Thanks for the reply! I know this is an old thread, but my chip is still going strong. Glad there's still community support. You're right, I started noticing this issue when I upgraded my ram sticks. They were free so I wanted to take advantage. I'll try booting with just two sticks and see if there's a difference.


No problem







If youre using 2 mixed kits of RAM I would guess that its taking more time for the RAM training to find secondary and tertiary timings that are stable. Sometimes 2 different kits even of the same brand and primary timings wont work together without setting all timings manually. Its due to differences in the actual RAM chips on the sticks, even if the primary timings are all the same it doesnt mean that the lower timings are that they dont show.

I'm afraid secondary and tertiary RAM timings are only something Ive touched the surface of, but in theory if you could manually set all the RAM timings to something they all liked you could probably get it to work better. That would take a lot of time and effort. But if you sold up what you have and bought a 32GB 4 stick kit then it might well boot faster.

One thing I could suggest before that is setting fast boot to disabled/enabled and testing it to see if it helps. I dont recall if my old motherboard had an MRC fast boot setting under DRAM timings, but if you do that could also be worth a try at toggling. I would want to run a bit of HCI Memtest to check its all working stable if it does help at all with boot times. You'd need to run one instance per CPU thread and a quarter of your RAM in each window, 500% coverage should mean its good.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Hey all, I need some help.
First thing is my system is in my sig. This was my first real system to OC (though I really started with a Core 2 quad, but that really doesn't count).
I first OC'd this system about two years ago and was only able to hit a max of 4.3ghz (on 1.38 vcore) on my old 4930k as when I hit 4.4ghz it would BSOD (no matter how high the vcore) within 20 minutes of a stress test and eventually wouldn't even boot. Then last October I couldn't even run any kind of OC and it seemed to be stuck in turbo mode (3.9ghz) all the time, a couple of months ago I started having issues with booting on 4 sticks or RAM, had to go down to two then it would not boot at all. I temporarily switched to my e2650(?) and suffered a little performance decrease.
So I had my CPU replaced under the Intel tuning plan.
I got my replacement 4930k last weekend and immediately after installing it noticed some improvements over my original 4930k. First, the reported vcore in CPU-Z is only .54 (I don't remember but I know it was higher before) and it is not running in turbo full time. I also noticed that OCCT and Intel Burn tests temps were about 5 to 8 degrees cooler than before (on water).
Also note that I am not running in XMP due to the Xeon chip I had in not supporting XMP, so I set the timings manually. My RAM is running at it's rated 2133mhz.

So I want to attempt to OC this chip. But I have forgotten all the basic settings except to turn off the spread spectrum on both the CPU and PCIe... The only reason I remember this is because I didn't do this at first and couldn't even boot...lol.

If you guys are willing to help I need to know the base settings to start with for OCing.

My goal is to get a stable +1ghz (4.4) and my dream is to hit 4.7/4.8 ghz (or more).....lol.


----------



## s3inks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slink3Slyde*
> 
> No problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If youre using 2 mixed kits of RAM I would guess that its taking more time for the RAM training to find secondary and tertiary timings that are stable. Sometimes 2 different kits even of the same brand and primary timings wont work together without setting all timings manually. Its due to differences in the actual RAM chips on the sticks, even if the primary timings are all the same it doesnt mean that the lower timings are that they dont show.
> 
> I'm afraid secondary and tertiary RAM timings are only something Ive touched the surface of, but in theory if you could manually set all the RAM timings to something they all liked you could probably get it to work better. That would take a lot of time and effort. But if you sold up what you have and bought a 32GB 4 stick kit then it might well boot faster.
> 
> One thing I could suggest before that is setting fast boot to disabled/enabled and testing it to see if it helps. I dont recall if my old motherboard had an MRC fast boot setting under DRAM timings, but if you do that could also be worth a try at toggling. I would want to run a bit of HCI Memtest to check its all working stable if it does help at all with boot times. You'd need to run one instance per CPU thread and a quarter of your RAM in each window, 500% coverage should mean its good.


That makes sense. Thanks, again. I'll post my findings tonight.


----------



## zipper17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b0uncyfr0*
> 
> Hmm do i have a good chip - 4.6 Ghz @ 1.21v?


what/how did you do while stress test stability your cpu? what software did you use? how long did it run?

Look for whea error in Event viewers, if you have Whea Error then your cpu needs more vcores. http://www.overclock.net/t/1317335/whea-error-alert-guide-or-how-i-got-out-of-wheaville

Make sure there is no whea error, bsod, crashes, etc while using any kind of programs.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> Hey all, I need some help.
> First thing is my system is in my sig. This was my first real system to OC (though I really started with a Core 2 quad, but that really doesn't count).
> I first OC'd this system about two years ago and was only able to hit a max of 4.3ghz (on 1.38 vcore) on my old 4930k as when I hit 4.4ghz it would BSOD (no matter how high the vcore) within 20 minutes of a stress test and eventually wouldn't even boot. Then last October I couldn't even run any kind of OC and it seemed to be stuck in turbo mode (3.9ghz) all the time, a couple of months ago I started having issues with booting on 4 sticks or RAM, had to go down to two then it would not boot at all. I temporarily switched to my e2650(?) and suffered a little performance decrease.
> So I had my CPU replaced under the Intel tuning plan.
> I got my replacement 4930k last weekend and immediately after installing it noticed some improvements over my original 4930k. First, the reported vcore in CPU-Z is only .54 (I don't remember but I know it was higher before) and it is not running in turbo full time. I also noticed that OCCT and Intel Burn tests temps were about 5 to 8 degrees cooler than before (on water).
> Also note that I am not running in XMP due to the Xeon chip I had in not supporting XMP, so I set the timings manually. My RAM is running at it's rated 2133mhz.
> 
> So I want to attempt to OC this chip. But I have forgotten all the basic settings except to turn off the spread spectrum on both the CPU and PCIe... The only reason I remember this is because I didn't do this at first and couldn't even boot...lol.
> 
> If you guys are willing to help I need to know the base settings to start with for OCing.
> 
> My goal is to get a stable +1ghz (4.4) and my dream is to hit 4.7/4.8 ghz (or more).....lol.


Bump.....


----------



## mrtbahgs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtbahgs*
> 
> Alright thanks guys, I will reach out and see what Corsair says since I should still be within the warranty period if it is 5 years.
> Running basically 24/7 (idle a lot, not full load) may have reduced the amount liquid inside to a point it is now very noticeable.
> 
> I am 4.5 Ghz at something like 1.263 volts iirc so nothing too crazy, but BF1 is the first game to really push the processor usage/load.


Sorry, its 4.5Ghz at 1.24v.
I just cleaned off the original TIM from the H100 and put on some Arctic MX4 (or MX2) or something similar that I had lying around.

How long does it usually take to set up/cure and show best results?
I more or less immediately ran Prime95 for a few minutes just to see how it would react and it reached temps of 94, 99, 97, 92.

I found an old screenshot I had after what looks to be a 12 hour Prime95 run back when I was checking stability (July 2014) and temps were max of: 76, 81, 82, 73.
So there is still a chance the cooler is not performing at its original best and I will continue to follow up with Corsair, but wanted to check on how long it should run and game before I can consider the TIM to be at its best to report to them?


----------



## Slink3Slyde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtbahgs*
> 
> Sorry, its 4.5Ghz at 1.24v.
> I just cleaned off the original TIM from the H100 and put on some Arctic MX4 (or MX2) or something similar that I had lying around.
> 
> How long does it usually take to set up/cure and show best results?
> I more or less immediately ran Prime95 for a few minutes just to see how it would react and it reached temps of 94, 99, 97, 92.
> 
> I found an old screenshot I had after what looks to be a 12 hour Prime95 run back when I was checking stability (July 2014) and temps were max of: 76, 81, 82, 73.
> So there is still a chance the cooler is not performing at its original best and I will continue to follow up with Corsair, but wanted to check on how long it should run and game before I can consider the TIM to be at its best to report to them?


MX2 and MX 4 dont have a cure time, they work straight away. Unless you have 10-15 degree hotter ambient temps, or you're running some particularly hot hardware inside your case that you weren't before I think there's probably something up with the cooler.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> Hey all, I need some help.
> First thing is my system is in my sig. This was my first real system to OC (though I really started with a Core 2 quad, but that really doesn't count).
> I first OC'd this system about two years ago and was only able to hit a max of 4.3ghz (on 1.38 vcore) on my old 4930k as when I hit 4.4ghz it would BSOD (no matter how high the vcore) within 20 minutes of a stress test and eventually wouldn't even boot. Then last October I couldn't even run any kind of OC and it seemed to be stuck in turbo mode (3.9ghz) all the time, a couple of months ago I started having issues with booting on 4 sticks or RAM, had to go down to two then it would not boot at all. I temporarily switched to my e2650(?) and suffered a little performance decrease.
> So I had my CPU replaced under the Intel tuning plan.
> I got my replacement 4930k last weekend and immediately after installing it noticed some improvements over my original 4930k. First, the reported vcore in CPU-Z is only .54 (I don't remember but I know it was higher before) and it is not running in turbo full time. I also noticed that OCCT and Intel Burn tests temps were about 5 to 8 degrees cooler than before (on water).
> Also note that I am not running in XMP due to the Xeon chip I had in not supporting XMP, so I set the timings manually. My RAM is running at it's rated 2133mhz.
> 
> So I want to attempt to OC this chip. But I have forgotten all the basic settings except to turn off the spread spectrum on both the CPU and PCIe... The only reason I remember this is because I didn't do this at first and couldn't even boot...lol.
> 
> If you guys are willing to help I need to know the base settings to start with for OCing.
> 
> My goal is to get a stable +1ghz (4.4) and my dream is to hit 4.7/4.8 ghz (or more).....lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bump.....
Click to expand...

would love to help but since you have an ivy bridge-E (which i have never owned/used) and this is a socket 1155 thread . . . sorry.


----------



## zipper17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> Bump.....


Basically Intel Overclocking are usually the same ...Cmiiw

- make sure RAM speed already operational just fine at desired frequency, timings, voltage, type of memory channel. (might use Memtest to make sure, same module kit might be more easier)
- be friend & learn your insight BIOS
- Try Bump the cpu multiplier (step by step per 100mhz, example from 4GHZ then 4.1ghz then 4.2ghz and so on)
- decide to use Fixed voltage or offset voltage? (if you choose fixed voltage usually you dont need power-saving features)
- decide to disabled or enabled power-saving features on the cpu? Intel speedstep? (on idle cpu will lower it's own frequency)
- Configure the Load line calibration (this is important if use power-saving features, to make cpu volt more stable at idle/full load usage)
- Try Bump cpu Voltage, If boot into windows, do Stability testing with Prime95 or so (maybe this is the real challenge on overclocking, the tricky part, configuring the right voltages and the right stress test software/method to use. And also how long you run the test.)
- if there is crashes, bsod, WHEA error, usually bump cpu voltage 1 step or so
- you definitely need look into bsod code error meaning, guides to overclocking according to your system, etc
- if cpu get too hot, (+90c-95c), you need better cooling. or stop the overclocking.

Make sure until there is no crashes, bsod, WHEA error, no overheating, etc in all kind of programs you use.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> would love to help but since you have an ivy bridge-E (which i have never owned/used) and this is a socket 1155 thread . . . sorry.


Oh my bad, I assumed that since it said Ivy Bridge that it also meant Ivy Bridge-E
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zipper17*
> 
> Basically Intel Overclocking are usually the same ...Cmiiw
> 
> - make sure RAM speed already operational just fine at desired frequency, timings, voltage, type of memory channel. (might use Memtest to make sure, same module kit might be more easier)
> - be friend & learn your insight BIOS
> - Try Bump the cpu multiplier (step by step per 100mhz, example from 4GHZ then 4.1ghz then 4.2ghz and so on)
> - decide to use Fixed voltage or offset voltage? (if you choose fixed voltage usually you dont need power-saving features)
> - decide to disabled or enabled power-saving features on the cpu? Intel speedstep? (on idle cpu will lower it's own frequency)
> - Configure the Load line calibration (this is important if use power-saving features, to make cpu volt more stable at idle/full load usage)
> - Try Bump cpu Voltage, If boot into windows, do Stability testing with Prime95 or so (maybe this is the real challenge on overclocking, the tricky part, configuring the right voltages and the right stress test software/method to use. And also how long you run the test.)
> - if there is crashes, bsod, WHEA error, usually bump cpu voltage 1 step or so
> - you definitely need look into bsod code error meaning, guides to overclocking according to your system, etc
> - if cpu get too hot, (+90c-95c), you need better cooling. or stop the overclocking.
> 
> Make sure until there is no crashes, bsod, WHEA error, no overheating, etc in all kind of programs you use.


Ahh one thing you said, "Load Line Calibration" That is one of the things I need to change!! Thanks for reminding me! There are other tweaks I need to do to this MB before adjusting voltage and all and Load Line Calibration was one of them.

I had a cheat sheet with all the OC features for this MB with the areas highlighted that I needed to change, but I can't find it....lol...

EDIT:
On my original OC I did not use voltage offset and just went straight for the bump in the cpu multiplier up to 43, which gave me a 4.3 ghz max OC.


----------



## mrtbahgs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slink3Slyde*
> 
> MX2 and MX 4 dont have a cure time, they work straight away. Unless you have 10-15 degree hotter ambient temps, or you're running some particularly hot hardware inside your case that you weren't before I think there's probably something up with the cooler.


Thanks for the help, I got an RMA approved from Corsair, will likely switch it to an advanced RMA or w/e they call the one where I receive the replacement first so that I don't have downtime.
Worst case, this will run about the same, but hopefully have an extended life and best case it brings me back down to 60s/70s.


----------



## mrtbahgs

Just to place an update to my post above in case anyone was interested, I thought the overall process with Corsair customer support was very good and handled in a timely and fair manner.
I will be utilizing their express RMA process so that I receive my replacement first and do not have downtime (just charges a hold on my credit card).
They will be sending me a H100i V2 which means I will get the most recent 240mm version of the cooler I purchased 4 years ago which was good news to hear.


----------



## Madmaxneo

So how do you use voltage offset to reduce temps?
Update: I seem to run fine with 1.3 vcore at 4.3 ghz. I ran the intel burn test and the standard OCCT test and so far so good. The interesting part is both CPU-Z and OCCT is reporting my vcore at between .66 to .68, which is great compared to what it was with my old chip. For me to run 4.3 on my old chip vcore had to be set to 1.38, and that is also what was the reported voltage in CPU-Z before.

The only issue is my temps reached a peak of 75 deg on two of the cores so I am looking for a way to decrease the temp on load like that. I have already set custom fan curves and I also need to move the PC out from under the desk because the top or the case is almost touching the underside of the desk. This could be causing my temps to stay up when my rad fans are trying to keep the cpu cool at higher temps. But even before with my old CPU my temps never got that high from what I remember though it's max OC was 4.3ghz.. My idle temps are in the high 30's low 40's.....

So can someone help with offset voltage? Or at least give me an idea?


----------



## ttnuagmada

Random report:

My delided 3770K is still running strong, degredation free, at [email protected] It's now water cooled, but I used an NH-D14 up until a couple of months ago.


----------



## mrtbahgs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ttnuagmada*
> 
> Random report:
> 
> My delided 3770K is still running strong, degredation free, at [email protected] It's now water cooled, but I used an NH-D14 up until a couple of months ago.


I was just starting to consider the idea of a delid on my 3770k. Do you recall your temp drop from before and after delid on air cooling?
I assume you put the cap back on, what did you put under it?
When done properly, I assume a delid is going to work fine like 99 out of 100 times, is that correct or is it riskier?
I would only consider going through with it if I have a good chance of raising my OC from like 4.5 to 4.7 Ghz to keep it competitive with the newer architecture.
I would say I am currently heat limited more than voltage since I've been running 4.5 @1.24V so closing in on 1.4V shouldn't make it too unsafe and minor degradation wouldn't be much of a concern since I would likely rebuild in 2 to 3 years anyway.


----------



## ttnuagmada

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtbahgs*
> 
> I was just starting to consider the idea of a delid on my 3770k. Do you recall your temp drop from before and after delid on air cooling?
> I assume you put the cap back on, what did you put under it?
> When done properly, I assume a delid is going to work fine like 99 out of 100 times, is that correct or is it riskier?
> I would only consider going through with it if I have a good chance of raising my OC from like 4.5 to 4.7 Ghz to keep it competitive with the newer architecture.
> I would say I am currently heat limited more than voltage since I've been running 4.5 @1.24V so closing in on 1.4V shouldn't make it too unsafe and minor degradation wouldn't be much of a concern since I would likely rebuild in 2 to 3 years anyway.


Hitting 4.7 with yours would be very realistic, if not higher than that. Mine will do 4.7, but I gotta give it 1.45v (i might do it now that im under water)

My temps dropped over 20C. I was thermally limited to 4.3ghz. 4.4ghz would get me to 90C on a couple of cores. After deliding, 4.6ghz with 1.38v tops out in the low 70's on the NHD-14.

I use CLU between the core and IHS. I didn't glue the IHS back on, i just set it on the chip and let the mobo clamp hold it on.

As far as risk factor, I know I've seen cases of people messing it up, but as a whole I think it's pretty rare.


----------



## Swag

Hey guys and gals!

First things first; I am extremely sorry for not being able to keep up with maintaining this thread and answering your questions. It's been a huge struggle trying to even get some personal time with trying to balance school and work! Who knew growing up would mean so many sacrifices to my hobby of overclocking.

In addition, I would like to thank everyone who has used this guide to overclock their CPU. I occasionally read the thread, once in a blue moon anyway. I would like to also thank everyone who have helped people throughout their own adventure and plights of overclocking their CPU.

It's inspiring that although I made this guide a few years ago, it's still going strong with people still using it and helping each other along the way. In addition, the kind words that y'all have posted has led me to believe that y'all are some of the nicest people.

Thanks!


----------



## mrtbahgs

Looks like the old H100 was certainly reaching its last leg, my RMA unit is keeping it below 70 in BF1 so I am good to go again.


----------



## b0uncyfr0

Hmm so my 3770k at 4.6Ghz (1.22v) is pretty good. Ive been trying to get 4.7 stable and it seems anything under 1.3v wont do it. I have the strangest suspicion that my chip might be delidded - how would i confirm?


----------



## ttnuagmada

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b0uncyfr0*
> 
> Hmm so my 3770k at 4.6Ghz (1.22v) is pretty good. Ive been trying to get 4.7 stable and it seems anything under 1.3v wont do it. I have the strangest suspicion that my chip might be delidded - how would i confirm?


temps would be the easiest way. What kind of temps do you get on yours and with what kind of cooling? If it's delided and you have a good air cooler, I imagine you'd be seeing high 60's/low 70's. If it's not, you're probably in the mid-80's.

Don't be afraid of going higher than 1.3v, mines been chugging along at 1.38v for over 4 years without any degradation.


----------



## b00n

Hello !

Thanks to the guide posted here, I was able to OC my 3770K to 4.4GHz @ 1.250v. Did 12 hours Prime95 test without BSODs. 4.5GHz and more requires to go above 1.3v which I don't want to do at the moment because I'm little bit worried about temperatures. Even at 4.4GHz @ 1.250v they seem a bit too high. In idle it's about 35-38C, but in stress-testing it reached 99C on one core (around 95C on others), but it happened about 2 hours after the test was started and it never got above that value. Usually the temps were about 85-90C. However, after Prime95 test I ran Adobe Premiere rendering which was using 100% CPU/RAM and temp on one core reached 90C at some point.

My specs: 3770K + P8Z77-V + Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B (but with very low RPM/noise NOISEBLOCKER fan which may be causing temp issues in my case).

Anyway, is it still safe to run those settings for now if I don't use my PC for hardcore rendering all the time (only once a week for 2-3 hours) ? I don't play games as well. However, I work a lot in Adobe Premiere.


----------



## looniam

imo, hitting ~90c with _"just"_ 1.25 is a little concerning. i'd suggest checking your cooling solution; TIM application, mount, ect.

80c- 85c feels more like 1.35 voltage. but other than that, nice job


----------



## b00n

Just switched to original Mugen 2 fan and temps dropped a bit. Now, in idle it's around 30-33C and with 100% cpu use - 80C (85 max on one core). Still a bit too high, but I'm gonna leave those settings.


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b00n*
> 
> Just switched to original Mugen 2 fan and temps dropped a bit. Now, in idle it's around 30-33C and with 100% cpu use - 80C (85 max on one core). Still a bit too high, but I'm gonna leave those settings.


You know you can setup a custom fan profile for your CPU in your P8 Z77 bios, there no graph type but you can easy modify a slope better than stock.


----------



## b00n

Ok, so after delidding my 3770K, temps dropped by ~20C. Now, in stress mode (Prime95) I get around 73-80C on 1.29 vcore (4.5GHz). It seems stable (more than one hour in Prime95 without BSOD, but I will do 10-12 hour test in the night time).

Now I would like to move on to the next step which would be offset settings. Like I said, my bios vcore is 1.290 (cpu-z shows 1.288 or 1.296) and vid is 1.2310 or 1.2360 (not sure which one is more frequent tho). So that would give an offset of -0,02, right ? Also, do I need to enable/disable some features in bios for offset to work correctly ?


----------



## looniam

if your core voltage via bios/cpu-z (whatever) is HIGHER than VID your offset would be POSITIVE.

e:
oh yeah, been awhile. keep an eye on your LLC when changing manual to offset.


----------



## Curleyyy

Hey guys, thought I'd post here and ask.

Q.) I'm having trouble overclocking at the moment, when I set everything to default it sits stable but when I apply those same auto settings manually, it crashes. Also I cannot set my stock ram timings and frequency without any issue.

i7 3770k > x39 multi > 1.2v is the auto setting with prime running, putting these in manually crashes, not instantly but after a few hours

corsair dom plat 2x4gb 1866 9-10-9-27-2 1.5v > doesn't like to be put in, ive tried up to 1.65v and 1.7 but nope, it boots but produces a slower super pi time than auto settings by ~1 second and causes chrome to crash after a few hours


----------



## rengar123

One question,I dont know if I understood the offset voltage well.

I have I7 3770K.
I set core ratio to 42.
I have set Vcore voltage to 1.200V

When i run computer normaly my Vid is 0.8306V

When i start Prime 95 my Vid is 1.2109V. How long do I have to test with prime 95 15min or more?

In this case is the offset 1.200v-1.2109= - 0.0109 ??

Now i have stock cooler,which cooler would YOU recommend, I think between
Cooler Master Seidon 120M
NOCTUA NH-D15
NOCTUA NH-D14

I have Antec 9000 case with 4 vents,m goal is 4.5ghz or 4.4ghz


----------



## b00n

Ok, one more try from me. I'm into 4th hour of Prime95 stress-testing and my PC seems to be stable. If anything happens during the next 8 hours, a bump of 0.05 on vcore should fix it, I think.

Anyway, my current settings on 4.5ghz:

cpu vcore: 1.28
cpu pll: 1.5 (figured out that changing it from 1.7 allowed me to have lower vcore; with cpu pll 1.7 I needed 1.3 vcore to achieve stable 4.5ghz)
temps: 71, 79, 82, 75 (these are the highest values when running prime95)

I'd like to play with offset now, but not sure which vcore value should I use (the one in bios is 1.28, but cpu-z shows 1.288). The guide says MANUAL vcore, so I guess 1.28 would be the one, right ? Core Temp says my VID is 1.2310 / 1.2360 (not sure which one is more frequent). Again, which value should I use to calculate offset vcore ?

1.28 - 1.2360 = 0,044
1.28 - 1.2310 = 0,049

Should I just set offset to 0,05 and that would be all or are there any other settings I need to change for offset to work properly ?


----------



## flame1626

So im trying to go from a stable manual oc to an offset oc. At full load, my VID is 1.2159v and i need a vcore of 1.28 on ultra high llc to get a stable 4.5ghz on my i5 3570k. i do the math: 1.28-1.2159 to get an offset of +0.065.But when i set it to +0.065v in the bios and test it under load, i get a voltage of 1.24 instead of 1.28???? i have to push the offset to about +0.105 to get close to the 1.28v i need to be stable. Is that offset safe? its alot bigger than most offsets i've seen on the forum. thanks!


----------



## rexbinary

The offset is just a way to produce the needed vcore. As long as the vcore is correct for what you need to be stable, and is not going too high under load you're fine. For reference I need .080 for 1.224, so .105 does not seem unusual for 1.28 anyway.


----------



## jayfkay

Maybe wrong thread cuz I have an MSI mobo (z77g43), but did I hit a lucky cpu or what?
My 3570k goes to 4.4ghz no issues by simply upping the core speed to 44 in the bios, voltage still on auto. Temps 57° C max.
Checked with CPU-Z and voltage is stable at 1.2.


----------



## d3v0

I am necroing this thread since I did an upgrade of my 6 year old sig rig with a delidded 3770K. Since I am cooling with an H320 X2, I have basically limitless headroom temperature wise and I want to push my chip as far as it can go for the next 2-3 years.

At the moment, I am able to get 4.8ghz prime stable (9 hours, latest version) at 1.43v, (Temperatures on the hottest core hitting 66c) but I get random game lockups. I am curious if anyone has a similar situation with their Asus motherboard and Ivy Bridge, and if they found out how to solidify the overclock when its prime stable, but not real life stable. Thanks guys! I dont want to just go around poking settings if theres the knowledge already out there.


----------



## 9colai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d3v0*
> 
> I am necroing this thread since I did an upgrade of my 6 year old sig rig with a delidded 3770K. Since I am cooling with an H320 X2, I have basically limitless headroom temperature wise and I want to push my chip as far as it can go for the next 2-3 years.
> 
> At the moment, I am able to get 4.8ghz prime stable (9 hours, latest version) at 1.43v, (Temperatures on the hottest core hitting 66c) but I get random game lockups. I am curious if anyone has a similar situation with their Asus motherboard and Ivy Bridge, and if they found out how to solidify the overclock when its prime stable, but not real life stable. Thanks guys! I dont want to just go around poking settings if theres the knowledge already out there.


I've experienced that these stability testing programs are not enough for proving stability for certain games. Far cry 3 and 4 and bf1 for instance are good games to test stability. So what I do to stability test is the more fun approach: gaming...

Check your windows event viewer for WHEA events. If you find one or more WHEA events at the time where the game crashed, your system is not stable.

Also you're overclocking to a point where other bios settings might have a beneficial effect for stability, like VRM/mosfet frequencies for instance, have a look on the advanced tweaking parameters and see if it helps.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *9colai*
> 
> I've experienced that these stability testing programs are not enough for proving stability for certain games. Far cry 3 and 4 and bf1 for instance are good games to test stability. So what I do to stability test is the more fun approach: gaming...
> 
> Check your windows event viewer for WHEA events.


This is pretty much my experience too.

I have a 3570k that will run prime 95 at 5.0 for days on end with 1.35V, but load up BF4 and eventually it will crash. I found with Ivy, after I get done P95 testing, adding an additional .025 or so makes it 'set it and forget it' . I do that on all of my systems, because things change, radiatiors get dog hair, VRMs get dusty, pumps become less efficient, silicon degrades, season change...all leading to necessitating extra voltage, which I conveniently already have applied.

There is a way in Windows 7 to set up an event trigger to warn you when a WHEA has occurred, but I haven't tried on W10.


----------



## d3v0

Thanks guys!

I did a few mods to my overclock after reading the guide in this thread and plan on testing it out tonight. Looks like a nudge in vcore and changing a few of the more minor settings might get me there. Would love to have this baby at 4.8.


----------



## Madmaxneo

I need some help with an issue that may not really be an issue.
My system is in my sig but to summarize.
I have a 4930k ( 4.2ghz @ 1.32 vcore) on an Asus Rampage IV Black Ed MB
32 GB of G.Skill Trident X (4x8gb strips) running at 2133mhz via XMP.

I can run at 4.4ghz with no issue but reduced it to 4.2ghz when I started having the issue described below.

A few months ago I started getting these odd system freezes where my screen would also go black and I would have to restart my machine. The times this would happen were completely random and could happen anytime. It didn't matter if I left my PC sit at idle, was surfing the web, or playing any game.
I ran Memtest, SFC Scan now (and the other one I can't remember the name of), OCCT, and the Intel Burn Test. Every test ran fine, except for one. When I run the Intel Burn test at normal it runs fine, but when I run it at any of the higher settings I get multiple freezes where the freezes last longer the higher the test. But it was never a complete system freeze. I also ran the OCCT Linpack test for an hour with no issues and no freezes whatsoever which is odd because I was told that test is basically the same as the Intel Burn Test (not sure on this though). I recently looked through some old OC guides for my MB which led me to increase my 2 VTTCPU voltage. I increased it from auto to 1.2v, with the advice to keep a 300mv delta between the VTTCPU voltage and the 2 VTTCPU voltage. So far so good but lately the system freezes only happen once or twice a week, so I have like 5 days left before I can uncross my fingers. I also uninstalled the Intel Burn Test I had just in case it was a bad download.
Note that nothing shows up in Event Viewer and my system passes all benchmarks and stress tests with no issues.

If all is good, then good. Which brings me to my next quest and where you all come in.

First, anyone know somewhere I can get a good unaltered download of the latest version of the Intel Burn Test? I'd like to try that again just to see if it works on a fresh download.

So far my CPU has been limited to 4.4 ghz, whereas at 4.5 ghz I would get bsods within minutes of any testing. But the only thing I was tweaking was the vcore to get that score. Note that I even tried a vcore of 1.42v but it didn't seem to help any. I'd really like to try and hit 4.6ghz if not 4.8ghz and at least be able to run Firestrike all the way through. I am trying to achieve a much better physics score, which is dependent on the CPU.

What do you think I should look to increasing for better stability in trying to reach higher OC's?

One last thing, my system is watercooled with the GPU and CPU in different loops. My CPU is cooled by a Swiftech H240-X and the temps never go above 67 degs on hot days during stress tests/benchmarks.


----------



## d3v0

Played for a while tonight after a slight vcore bump. No issues for a long time, then got an error code 1000 hang in dark souls 3. I checked and it looks like I am getting those pesky Event viewer "warning" errors, where it corrects the issue. Bumping vcore did not help. Bumping vccio to 1.15v did not help. Man I have such great temps for 4.8ghz, it just passed 16 hours prime stable on v29.3 (latest prime95) blend test with 96% of available ram tested.


----------



## 9colai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d3v0*
> 
> Played for a while tonight after a slight vcore bump. No issues for a long time, then got an error code 1000 hang in dark souls 3. I checked and it looks like I am getting those pesky Event viewer "warning" errors, where it corrects the issue. Bumping vcore did not help. Bumping vccio to 1.15v did not help. Man I have such great temps for 4.8ghz, it just passed 16 hours prime stable on v29.3 (latest prime95) blend test with 96% of available ram tested.


You are trying to achieve something that either is impossible or very difficult for everyday usage on many 3770k CPU's. It seems like you are close though so have patience and keep on trying . You really need to play around with all the advanced parameters for an overclock like this, especially if you don't see any progress by bumping the vcore.

You could try achieving the last 100 MHz by adjusting base clock slightly instead (that would be: 47 multiplier and 102 base clock), BUT only do that when you know enough about base clock and how it affects the other components (like RAM PCI-E and so on) and if you are willing to take the risks that it involves.

RAM can also affect stability even though you are successful with memtests. Try with higher and lower overclock on the RAM as well.

This is really a trial and error approach and it takes time. Remember to study what you do before you try it out in order to avoid frying your machine ;-).

This guide aims for the more extreme overclocks, you should try to read section Step #3 Optimizing the OC/GIGABYTE OC Profiles:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1247413/ivy-bridge-overclocking-guide-with-ln2-guide-at-the-end


----------



## zipper17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jayfkay*
> 
> Maybe wrong thread cuz I have an MSI mobo (z77g43), but did I hit a lucky cpu or what?
> My 3570k goes to 4.4ghz no issues by simply upping the core speed to 44 in the bios, voltage still on auto. Temps 57° C max.
> Checked with CPU-Z and voltage is stable at 1.2.


Check if there is Whea error in event viewer, if there an errors, usually it need more vcore

do stability test p95, and then gaming.

if there's no error whatsoever, time to overclock further ..

check temperature also

btw my 3570k also did it, below 4.5ghz it still boot no problem w/o even touch vcore, probably its still common for 3570k
but as soon as hit 4.6ghz or above, it start screaming for a correct vcore, etc..
or it will bsod or crashing, whea error all over the place..

My most stable & easy OC actually at 4.5GHZ with only little bump on vcores (+1.212V or little more if i remember correctly)..

Currently overclocked to 4.7ghz, actually only 200mhz increase over 4.5ghz, but the effort to stabilize can make a challenge

For 4.8ghz or above I need delidded my cpu or go watercooling.


----------



## Thrindil

Hello everyone,

just made an account for this post.
I tried my very first overclock last week to keep up with today's more modern cpu's.
However, I found out that I'm a pretty unlucky guy when it comes down to the silicon lottery.

Currently, I'm running this stable: 4.3Ghz at vCore 1.360...
As soon as I try a X44 multiplier it'll crash, but I could run it before for 15min at vCore 4.110, and then it crashed aswell.

As far as I can see by scrolling in this thread, my OC/vCore ratio is very poor.
However, even at 4.110V, my temps only went up to 77°C under full prime95 load.

So here come my questions:

1) Should I push the vCore even further, considering my temperatures? Many things I've read about voltages vs temperatures seem to contradict eachother.
2) Are there any settings I should try to hit higher oc's with less voltage? I'm running all recommended settings from the OP. I'm also running the latest BIOS version: V2104 (P8Z77-V)

Thanks in advance!


----------



## inedenimadam

Thrindil said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> just made an account for this post.
> I tried my very first overclock last week to keep up with today's more modern cpu's.
> However, I found out that I'm a pretty unlucky guy when it comes down to the silicon lottery.
> 
> Currently, I'm running this stable: 4.3Ghz at vCore 1.360...
> As soon as I try a X44 multiplier it'll crash, but I could run it before for 15min at vCore 4.110, and then it crashed aswell.
> 
> As far as I can see by scrolling in this thread, my OC/vCore ratio is very poor.
> However, even at 4.110V, my temps only went up to 77°C under full prime95 load.
> 
> So here come my questions:
> 
> 1) Should I push the vCore even further, considering my temperatures? Many things I've read about voltages vs temperatures seem to contradict eachother.
> 2) Are there any settings I should try to hit higher oc's with less voltage? I'm running all recommended settings from the OP. I'm also running the latest BIOS version: V2104 (P8Z77-V)
> 
> Thanks in advance!



It does sound like you have a poor overclocking chip, but only marginally. 43 to 44 is less than a 3% overclock. Not enough to push high voltage IMO. Temperature and Voltage kill processors. If you can go low enough on one, you can go higher on the other...which is why you can use really crappy cooling on a low volt chip (i.e. laptop) and it will run for years, or you can dump liquid nitorgen on it and pump 2.0V without any notable degradation. Stick with 4.3.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Thrindil said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> just made an account for this post.
> I tried my very first overclock last week to keep up with today's more modern cpu's.
> However, I found out that I'm a pretty unlucky guy when it comes down to the silicon lottery.
> 
> Currently, I'm running this stable: 4.3Ghz at vCore 1.360...
> As soon as I try a X44 multiplier it'll crash, but I could run it before for 15min at vCore 4.110, and then it crashed aswell.
> 
> As far as I can see by scrolling in this thread, my OC/vCore ratio is very poor.
> However, even at 4.110V, my temps only went up to 77°C under full prime95 load.
> 
> So here come my questions:
> 
> 1) Should I push the vCore even further, considering my temperatures? Many things I've read about voltages vs temperatures seem to contradict eachother.
> 2) Are there any settings I should try to hit higher oc's with less voltage? I'm running all recommended settings from the OP. I'm also running the latest BIOS version: V2104 (P8Z77-V)
> 
> Thanks in advance!





inedenimadam said:


> It does sound like you have a poor overclocking chip, but only marginally. 43 to 44 is less than a 3% overclock. Not enough to push high voltage IMO. Temperature and Voltage kill processors. If you can go low enough on one, you can go higher on the other...which is why you can use really crappy cooling on a low volt chip (i.e. laptop) and it will run for years, or you can dump liquid nitorgen on it and pump 2.0V without any notable degradation. Stick with 4.3.


I agree. You should try some watercooling to help with those temps. If you'd like a recommendation and if you can get one I highly recommend a Swiftech AIO to help keep temps on your CPU down when OCing. I am running off a H240-X on my cpu 2+ years running and a H140-X on my GPU. They run great and are configurable. I think they are great for someone first getting into watercooling.I use the AIOs simply because they take up less space and maintenance is so much easier. Plus the best point is the Swiftech AIOs are so much less expensive than going with a full on water loop.


----------



## Thrindil

Thanks guys,

didn't know it worked that way.
I always thought you had to keep temperature AND voltage as low as possible, didn't know you could make a trade-off.

I'm not planning on running watercooling anytime soon.
I have this idea that it's potentially dangerous for my hardware, and that watercooling needs maintenance once in a while.
That's why I installed a Hyper 212 Evo last year: once installed, you don't have to look at it anymore.

Also, seems like my chip sucks more than I thought.
I ran Prime95 again after a game crashed multiple times on me, and after 5 hours my pc bsoded, throwing a 0x3b code (voltage too low)
since I'm not comfortable enough to push it even further, I'll go back down to 4.2Ghz.
Pretty sad.


----------



## inedenimadam

Thrindil said:


> Thanks guys,
> 
> didn't know it worked that way.
> I always thought you had to keep temperature AND voltage as low as possible, didn't know you could make a trade-off.
> 
> I'm not planning on running watercooling anytime soon.
> I have this idea that it's potentially dangerous for my hardware, and that watercooling needs maintenance once in a while.
> That's why I installed a Hyper 212 Evo last year: once installed, you don't have to look at it anymore.
> 
> Also, seems like my chip sucks more than I thought.
> I ran Prime95 again after a game crashed multiple times on me, and after 5 hours my pc bsoded, throwing a 0x3b code (voltage too low)
> since I'm not comfortable enough to push it even further, I'll go back down to 4.2Ghz.
> Pretty sad.



Watercooling is a scary and expensive cliff to dive off, but once you make the plunge, you pretty much never want to go back. Maintaince on my loop is pretty simple...I dont use dyes, or mix metals, just distilled. My 3570k has been under the same setup for a number of years now. Once a year has been good for me. I pretty much just rebuild it, wash all the little bits, and put it back together. The machine runs 24/7. Using the EK naked kit, I have run the processor at 5.2 at 1.5V for extended periods of time with no noticeable degradation. Since it's now my wife's work PC, it runs at a more stable 5.0 at 1.37. It didn't run that high on those volts air cooled.


AIOs can be a good first step into watercooling...but you cant reuse anything from an AIO when you decide to go full loop because mixed metals and no fittings. Stick with that 212 until you are ready to get wet, darn fine air cooler for the money CM asks for it.


----------



## Madmaxneo

inedenimadam said:


> Watercooling is a scary and expensive cliff to dive off, but once you make the plunge, you pretty much never want to go back. Maintaince on my loop is pretty simple...I dont use dyes, or mix metals, just distilled. My 3570k has been under the same setup for a number of years now. Once a year has been good for me. I pretty much just rebuild it, wash all the little bits, and put it back together. The machine runs 24/7. Using the EK naked kit, I have run the processor at 5.2 at 1.5V for extended periods of time with no noticeable degradation. Since it's now my wife's work PC, it runs at a more stable 5.0 at 1.37. It didn't run that high on those volts air cooled.
> 
> 
> AIOs can be a good first step into watercooling...but you cant reuse anything from an AIO when you decide to go full loop because mixed metals and no fittings. Stick with that 212 until you are ready to get wet, darn fine air cooler for the money CM asks for it.


Note that the Swiftech AIOs are configurable and come with fittings that you can change out as you see fit. They are designed to be able to be used in a full loop if you so desire. But there is no need because they do an excellent job as it. Like in my sig I have two AIOs cooling my system and I have changed the fittings and tubing out with no issues whatsoever. 
The hate for AIOs (especially Swiftech AIOs is unfounded).


----------



## Thrindil

Thanks guys, I'll definitely keep those suggestions in mind when doing my next build in the next couple of years.
For my current overclock: I settled with the stock clock, and an undervolt to keep cpu lifespan and temperature even more in check.
I don't think pushing my cpu for those few extra Mhz performance is worth it.
I've accepted the poorness of my cpu, and decided to caress it for the rest of its life.

Regarding the temperature vs voltage balance thing, is there a more scientific or proven side to this, other than peoples experience?
I'd like to read about it to learn more, since I currently don't fully understand why you can go higher voltages with lower temperatures.
So if you guys got any articles/good reads, feel free to share them with me


----------



## inedenimadam

Thrindil said:


> Thanks guys, I'll definitely keep those suggestions in mind when doing my next build in the next couple of years.
> For my current overclock: I settled with the stock clock, and an undervolt to keep cpu lifespan and temperature even more in check.
> I don't think pushing my cpu for those few extra Mhz performance is worth it.
> I've accepted the poorness of my cpu, and decided to caress it for the rest of its life.
> 
> Regarding the temperature vs voltage balance thing, is there a more scientific or proven side to this, other than peoples experience?
> I'd like to read about it to learn more, since I currently don't fully understand why you can go higher voltages with lower temperatures.
> So if you guys got any articles/good reads, feel free to share them with me



Electromigration is the enemy, Sir! Errant electrons break down the 'pathway' which they travel. Higher voltage means more of them running along the pathway. Higher temperatures means that they are running in a more sporadic way...bouncing off the walls so to speak. I am not knowledgeable enough on the topic to make any type of formulation. Keeping the electron pathway cool and with low traffic means the electrons are more likely to stay on their path and not tear the road up so bad. Mostly, as an gaming overclocker, its trial and error, and leaning on the backs of the pro guys that have fried more chips than are in a bag of Doritos. 





Wiki has a short blip about thermal effects of electromigration. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Electromigration#Thermal_effects


----------



## looniam

electromigration is a fact of life, no way around it. the specs intel puts out 1.5v for the core is fine _!given the operating temps!_

you'll be hard pressed to find any controlled testing done over a period of time (years) the best you'll get is sporadic threads/posts throughout the internet such as:

http://www.overclock.net/forum/5-intel-cpus/1673657-cpu-overvolt-death-degradation-stories.html

personally i'll take what ever 1.28-1.35 below 85c peak one core 82c peak on all cores. could be 4.3 or 4.7 depends on the ivy chip.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Thrindil said:


> Thanks guys, I'll definitely keep those suggestions in mind when doing my next build in the next couple of years.
> For my current overclock: I settled with the stock clock, and an undervolt to keep cpu lifespan and temperature even more in check.
> I don't think pushing my cpu for those few extra Mhz performance is worth it.
> I've accepted the poorness of my cpu, and decided to caress it for the rest of its life.
> 
> Regarding the temperature vs voltage balance thing, is there a more scientific or proven side to this, other than peoples experience?
> I'd like to read about it to learn more, since I currently don't fully understand why you can go higher voltages with lower temperatures.
> So if you guys got any articles/good reads, feel free to share them with me


FYI, if you did not know the Intel Tuning Plan is specifically designed for chips that get messed up when overclocking. The only thing is that you have to send in the damaged chip first then wait for a replacement (which usually takes a total of about 7 days), though you can pay for a chip (through them) until they determine yours is a valid chip at which time they will refund you. I did this with my 4930k as when attempting to OC it and running Prime95 something went bad and I was stuck with a max OC of 4.2 ghz. I went with that for a couple of years until the chip died. I had gotten the Intel Tuning plan shortly after it got stuck at 4.2ghz for $25. It was pretty easy to replace when it died. My replacement chip was much better as I can hit 4.4ghz with no issues and a much much lower vcore.

Like I said the Intel Tuning Plan is designed for people who mess up their chips when OCing. I found this out when discussing it with their customer support.


----------



## PurE GaminG

Hey guys, late to the party, I need help with my offset I'm currently stable at 4.7 Manual 1.365v, cpu ppl 1.7v. Ultra high. 
I'm using aida 64, Intel burntest, realbench and OCCT all stable. Running ran at 1333mhz. Rated for 2133mhz.

Vid on load in Intelburn and real bench 127.60 -127.10 and get 129.10 -1.2960 when running 2133mhz. 

Should I use offset if +0.070 or leave it on 1.365 manual and check if its stable with 2133mhz first and than make changes to the offset?

Volt load 1.368

127.60 -1.365 = _0.089 is that correct?

I'm not sure whether to do 0.010 or 0.090



My motherboard allows increments of 5.
If you need more information please do ask.


----------



## PurE GaminG

I think I may have figured it out but need approval that im correct.

Manual voltage set at 1.365 for 4.7. Vid on load is is 1.2910v-1.2960v voltage on load is 1.360v- 1.368v. 

On ideal at 1337mhz ram/ cpu freq 1600 speed vid is 0.9707 - 0.9757 and cor voltage is 1.376.

On load 4.7Ghz vid is 1.2910v -1.2960v and core voltage is 1.360 -1.368.

Using +70 offset, the only thing that changes is idle core voltage to 1.056v from 1.376 non offset.

So is offset working does every thing look wright.

Next going enable co to 2133mhz


----------



## ttnuagmada

How many still rocking their IB? I still have a 3770K running 1.44v @4.7ghz with DDR3 2133 CL9. Been at or near these settings for over 5 years (ran it at 1.408 @4.6 for a couple of years) cooling with an NH-D14 (delidded). I also have one in a custom loop running 4.9ghz @ 1.408 with DDR2400 CL10 (also delidded). Still running strong! Haven't experienced any degradation yet. Hard to justify an upgrade until more games start utilizing 6-8 cores effectively.


----------



## crafty615

ttnuagmada said:


> How many still rocking their IB? I still have a 3770K running 1.44v @4.7ghz with DDR3 2133 CL9. Been at or near these settings for over 5 years (ran it at 1.408 @4.6 for a couple of years) cooling with an NH-D14 (delidded). I also have one in a custom loop running 4.9ghz @ 1.408 with DDR2400 CL10 (also delidded). Still running strong! Haven't experienced any degradation yet. Hard to justify an upgrade until more games start utilizing 6-8 cores effectively.


Had mine from release up until earlier this year. Switched to an 8700k after I started seeing bottlenecking with my 1080TI I upgraded to. Mine was a monster overclocker with 1.35V @4.8GHz not even breaking 65C on load. Could have pushed further but I believe my mobo was faulty because any further OC no matter what I bumped Vcore to would blue screen in seconds.

Wanted to keep it around for the plex server I was building out of spare parts but needed a micro atx or mini itx board and couldn't find anyone selling z77 boards I liked. So sold 3770K and z77 sabertooth for $320 and bought a gigabyte gaming 5 mini itx and 6700k for $300 so got a solid deal out of that.


----------



## sinnedone

Still running 3770k at 4.7ghz 1.3v. (might try for 4.8 😁)

It's actually starting to show its age with a highly overclocked Vega 64. It's actually holding the GPU back some. 

Figure it's reached an age where it's better paired with a midrange card rather than high end.


----------



## Madmaxneo

crafty615 said:


> Had mine from release up until earlier this year. Switched to an 8700k after I started seeing bottlenecking with my 1080TI I upgraded to. Mine was a monster overclocker with 1.35V @4.8GHz not even breaking 65C on load. Could have pushed further but I believe my mobo was faulty because any further OC no matter what I bumped Vcore to would blue screen in seconds.
> 
> Wanted to keep it around for the plex server I was building out of spare parts but needed a micro atx or mini itx board and couldn't find anyone selling z77 boards I liked. So sold 3770K and z77 sabertooth for $320 and bought a gigabyte gaming 5 mini itx and 6700k for $300 so got a solid deal out of that.


Do you have proof of this Bottleneck? 

I ask because I am in this discussion on the Ivy Bridge E Owners Club and they say the Ivy Bridge CPUs do not Bottleneck GPUs. I remember a similar conversation months ago where someone showed me different charts from some test a site did and it showed significant gain when using a newer CPU (8700K) with the more powerful GPUs in comparison to the older CPUs (like Ivy E). But I could find nothing at all that supported what I had learned like 6 months ago.

Note that I did take a look at the 3DMark Firestrike tests and the GPU scores where pretty much the same across the board between the different CPUs (old like the Ivy E and new like the Coffee Lake 8700K), although it did seem like the ones with the 8700Ks were able to OC their GPUs higher.


----------



## ForNever

ttnuagmada said:


> How many still rocking their IB? I still have a 3770K running 1.44v @4.7ghz with DDR3 2133 CL9. Been at or near these settings for over 5 years (ran it at 1.408 @4.6 for a couple of years) cooling with an NH-D14 (delidded). I also have one in a custom loop running 4.9ghz @ 1.408 with DDR2400 CL10 (also delidded). Still running strong! Haven't experienced any degradation yet. Hard to justify an upgrade until more games start utilizing 6-8 cores effectively.


Still chugging along with delidded 3770k 4.6 @ 1.29vdc. No sign of degradation here either. Single threaded performance just hasn't gone up enough to justify the upgrade IMO. I even went ahead and bought a backup motherboard betting it would go before CPU lol.


----------



## crafty615

Madmaxneo said:


> Do you have proof of this Bottleneck?
> 
> I ask because I am in this discussion on the Ivy Bridge E Owners Club and they say the Ivy Bridge CPUs do not Bottleneck GPUs. I remember a similar conversation months ago where someone showed me different charts from some test a site did and it showed significant gain when using a newer CPU (8700K) with the more powerful GPUs in comparison to the older CPUs (like Ivy E). But I could find nothing at all that supported what I had learned like 6 months ago.
> 
> Note that I did take a look at the 3DMark Firestrike tests and the GPU scores where pretty much the same across the board between the different CPUs (old like the Ivy E and new like the Coffee Lake 8700K), although it did seem like the ones with the 8700Ks were able to OC their GPUs higher.


I do not have any proof. I just noticed fps was struggling at 2k-4k resolutions on newer games a while ago and when I made the switch to an 8700k I was maintaining 60+ at 4k much more reliably with the only difference being new motherboard and 8700k. 8700k was not overclocked at all either while the 3770k was at 4.8GHz


----------



## ForNever

crafty615 said:


> I do not have any proof. I just noticed fps was struggling at 2k-4k resolutions on newer games a while ago and when I made the switch to an 8700k I was maintaining 60+ at 4k much more reliably with the only difference being new motherboard and 8700k. 8700k was not overclocked at all either while the 3770k was at 4.8GHz


Makes sense. I'm still running 1080 144 hz. I have no doubt there would be a noticeable difference at higher resolutions.


----------



## Madmaxneo

crafty615 said:


> I do not have any proof. I just noticed fps was struggling at 2k-4k resolutions on newer games a while ago and when I made the switch to an 8700k I was maintaining 60+ at 4k much more reliably with the only difference being new motherboard and 8700k. 8700k was not overclocked at all either while the 3770k was at 4.8GHz


Then I am apt to agree with the people on the other forum. The way they've explained it to me is that what you experienced is not your GPU being bottlenecked but more so a better throughput on CPU intensive tasks, which is more apparent at running higher resolutions.


----------



## [email protected]

I am running 4.4ghz at stock volts and everything automatic and XMP ram. I took all this advice from a friend on Steam and I don't trust him. I need more performance and stability. Can someone help me step by step how to overclock this perfectly to 4.5 and maybe higher? I wanna try 4.5ghz for now.

Here are my current specs at the moment.

CPU: Intel Core i5-3570K 4.4ghz stock volts
GPU: Nvidia GTX 1060-6GB SSC
Cooler: Corsair H100iv2 (Using Arctic Mx-4 thermal)
SSD: Samsung 830 256GB
HDD: WD Black 1TB 7.2rpm
HDD: Seagate FireCuda SSHD 1TB 5.4 rpm
RAM: Corsair Vengeance DDR3 1600 C9 4x4GB -XMP settings.
MBD: Asus SABERTOOTH Z77 (Seven years old now) runs solid.
PSU: EVGA 850 BQ (I know it's overkill) This is only 5 months old and I need a better PSU. Plan to get a Seasonic gold prime version 750 watt for this build and the new build. 

(I have an i7 8700k on the way and still researching a perfect build so it can run like a champ on demanding PC games today. I wanna be able to be prepared for Star Citizen and no I won't be overclocking it perhaps because I am a noob at this!)

https://valid.x86.fr/axaqb8

So help a gamer out here please so I can enjoy the true power of this processor. 

Temps link here https://imgur.com/a/QOnPvO9

Dunno what else you need but hope I get the best help here. Teach me Obi-Wan Kenobi! I suck at math by the way. I seriously can't do this unless it's step by step help 100% Wish I can hire someone to come over my house and overclock this contraption. I am so not overclocking the new build unfortunately lol.


----------



## sinnedone

Did you use the auto overclock feature of the board?

When under a CPU stress test,what is your voltage at?


----------



## [email protected]

I manually clocked everything on stock voltages only. I did not do any stress test at all which I should have done but so far no BSOD and everything is stable.

This is my current build.
CPU: Intel Core i5-3570K 
GPU: Nvidia GTX 1060-6GB 
SSD: Samsung 830 256GB 
HDD: Seagate FireCuda 1TGB 5400RPM
RAM: Corsair Vengeance DDR3 1600 C9 4x4GB 
MBD: Asus SABERTOOTH Z77
PSU: EVGA 850 BQ Watts

https://valid.x86.fr/xtnsh1

https://ibb.co/YdNzyW9

Mind you these are idle temps at the moment but load temps only get up to 50c and 60c and never anything higher. I never did ANY voltage tweaking. I have XMP on also. Dunno what else I am missing. Could use some advice. I just don't wanna damage my stuff if I decide to go any further. I know my PSU is probably crap but meh.


----------



## sinnedone

So your voltage under load is?


----------



## Marlene89

hi all, hoping someone can help me, been reading over all of this guide and replies alot trying to get my overclock to 4.5 on my i5 3570k on the asus sabertooth z77 board, i currently have it set exactly as it is in the guide, my multiplier is 42 and i needed 1.205 to get to boot and stable 12 hours on prime 95, i followed the guide one step at a time trying to get up to 45 but i cant for the life of me get it stable or to even boot, i got up 1.33v and still bsod after a few minutes, or prime crashes after a few minutes, nearly all of the bsod i get lead towards RAM, i have done memtest and all passed fine, my ram is corsair vengeance 2x8gb 1866mhz 1.5v, its making me unsure if i would even need 1.33v for 45 just because i dont know if i should change ram voltage or not? any help would be much appreciated.

sorry i forgot to mention i delidded too and temps on prime at 1.205 rarely touch 50 degrees


----------



## rexbinary

I never liked going over 1.3v on Ivy Bridge. Try shooting for 44 next. Somewhere between 42 and 45 there will most likely be a large voltage increase needed to try to stabilize. I'd settle on the speed before the large increase.


----------



## Marlene89

rexbinary said:


> I never liked going over 1.3v on Ivy Bridge. Try shooting for 44 next. Somewhere between 42 and 45 there will most likely be a large voltage increase needed to try to stabilize. I'd settle on the speed before the large increase.



thanks for the reply, i have been trying for 44 and stopped at 1.265 because the blue screens i was getting was still ram related, ie QPI,VTT or ram voltage, im at a loss as to what to do lol, going to go back and try to see what Voltage i can get at 43, 42 to 44 went from 1.205 to 1.265 and that blue screened, thats a big jump isnt it?


----------



## rexbinary

You might want to see if you can even get 43 stable. If not, 42 is your number which is not shabby. You going from 38 on one core to 42 on 4 cores if 42 ends up being your number. That's a nice increase for nothing but some time.


----------



## Marlene89

rexbinary said:


> You might want to see if you can even get 43 stable. If not, 42 is your number which is not shabby. You going from 38 on one core to 42 on 4 cores if 42 ends up being your number. That's a nice increase for nothing but some time.


i got 43 at 1.240 with a negative offset of 0.070 using the method in the guide, just need to run prime a little longer now to double check its stable, max temp after a quick 15 minutes of testing in prime95 was 56 degrees, temps are fine, just a shame i cant get any higher without bumping vcore up over 1.3, never mind, ill settle for 4.3, its only for gaming anyway and general computer usage, just found myself enjoying playing around with the overclocking trying to get it to work lol, would have been nice to get it stable at 4.5 without a high vcore, i worry that leaving it running over 1.3 is going to kill my cpu,
thanks for all your help


----------



## [email protected]

sinnedone said:


> So your voltage under load is?


That's the problem. I suck at voltage tuning. I have zero experience. I only was taught how to do overclocking on stock volts. I could learn how it works but I never get any accurate information how to do this step by step to do proper voltage tuning. I have crappy mathematic skills lol. Nobody is perfect but we all can learn eventually. Which is why I am resorting for your help and guide what to do. I am running 4.4ghz stock clocks for a long time now but not even that long. Probably close to a year but barely. It's been months. So far no issues but I wonder if I do need voltage tuning at all. How do I know what voltage loads are? I have HWMonitor.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Marlene89 said:


> thanks for the reply, i have been trying for 44 and stopped at 1.265 because the blue screens i was getting was still ram related, ie QPI,VTT or ram voltage, im at a loss as to what to do lol, going to go back and try to see what Voltage i can get at 43, 42 to 44 went from 1.205 to 1.265 and that blue screened, thats a big jump isnt it?


Try dropping your RAM down to basic 1333mhz and see how high of an overclock you can get with that. Once you reach your max try increasing the RAM speeds until it goes unstable....This should give you an idea of what your CPU is capable of.


----------



## Marlene89

Madmaxneo said:


> Try dropping your RAM down to basic 1333mhz and see how high of an overclock you can get with that. Once you reach your max try increasing the RAM speeds until it goes unstable....This should give you an idea of what your CPU is capable of.


Should i adjust the timings to 9-9-9-9-24 aswell or just leave them as they are wrote on the ram Stickers? 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Madmaxneo

Marlene89 said:


> Should i adjust the timings to 9-9-9-9-24 aswell or just leave them as they are wrote on the ram Stickers?
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


Try leaving them at the base... but you may or may not get better results either way. The only way to find out is to try.


----------



## sinnedone

[email protected] said:


> That's the problem. I suck at voltage tuning. I have zero experience. I only was taught how to do overclocking on stock volts. I could learn how it works but I never get any accurate information how to do this step by step to do proper voltage tuning. I have crappy mathematic skills lol. Nobody is perfect but we all can learn eventually. Which is why I am resorting for your help and guide what to do. I am running 4.4ghz stock clocks for a long time now but not even that long. Probably close to a year but barely. It's been months. So far no issues but I wonder if I do need voltage tuning at all. How do I know what voltage loads are? I have HWMonitor.



Watch this:







You can use whatever monitoring programs and stress tests you like but he explains it pretty good and is the way you should be overclocking manually.


----------



## Farside24

Hello guys

I am trying to overclock my 3770k using offset mode.
I am able to get it stable with Prime95 at 4.5Ghz @1.32v (Offset +0.030) and 66C for the hottest core.
Cannot get it stable at 4.6Ghz even @1.344v...

I must say that either I am unlucky with my chip for requiring this much Vcore for 4.5Ghz or there are big mistakes in my bios settings.

Can you please advised on either bad luck or bad settings ?

Thanks 


My rig :

- Asus Z77 Sabertooth (bios 2104)
- i7 3770K Delided
- Noctua NH-U12S
- G.Skill 2x8Go 2400Mhz CL10
- Gainward GTX 1080
- SSD for Windows 10 x64
- SSD for games
- 2x HDD for storage


My bios settings :

*Ai Tweaker*
Ai Overclock Tuner > *XMP*
XMP Profile > *Profile #2 - 2399Mhz - 10.12.12.2 - 1.65v*
BCLK > *100.0*
ASUS MultiCore Enhancement > *Enabled*
Turbo Ratio > *Manual (cannot change)*
Ratio synchronizing Control > *Enabled (cannot change)*
Cores #1/ #2/ #3/ #4 > *45 (cannot change)*
Internal PLL Overvoltage > *Auto*
CPU bus speed : DRAM speed ratio mode > *Auto*
Memory Frequency > *DDR3-2400Mhz (set to 1866Mhz for overclocking tests)*
EPU Power Saving Mode > *Disabled*
CPU Voltage > *Offset Mode*
Offset Mode Sign > *+*
CPU Offset Voltage > *0.030*
DRAM Voltage > *1.65*
VCCSA Voltage > *Auto*
CPU PLL Voltage > *1.80000*
PCH Voltage > *Auto*
DRAM DATA/CTRL REF Voltage on CHA/CHB > *Auto*
CPU Spread Spectrum > *Auto*
BCLK Recovery > *Auto*

*Ai Tweaker\CPU Power Management*
CPU Ratio > *45*
Enhanced Intel SpeedStep Technology > *Enabled*
Turbo Mode > *Enabled (cannot change)*
Turbo Mode Parameters > *Auto*

*Ai Tweaker\DIGI+ Power Control*
CPU Load-Line Calibration > *Ultra High*
CPU Voltage Frequency > *Manual*
CPU Fixed Frequency > *350*
CPU Power Phase Control > *Opimized*
CPU Power Duty Control > *T.Probe*
CPU Current Capability > *140%*
CPU Power Thermal Control > *130*
CPU Power Response Control > *Auto*
DRAM Current Capability > *100%*
DRAM Voltage Frequency > *Auto*
DRAM Power Phase Control > *Auto*
DRAM Power Thermal Control > *110*

*Advanced\CPU Configuration*
Intel Adaptive Thermal Monitor > *Enabled*
Hyper-threading > *Enabled*
Active Processor Cores > *All*
Limit CPUID Maximum > *Disabled*
Execute Disable Bit > *Enabled*
Intel Virtualization Technology > *Disabled*
Hardware Prefetcher > *Enabled*
Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch > *Enabled*

*Advanced\CPU Configuration\CPU Power Management Configuration*
CPU Ratio > *45*
Enhanced Intel SpeedStep Technology > *Enabled*
Turbo Mode > *Enabled (cannot change)*
CPU C1E > *Enabled*
CPU C3 Repport > *Disabled*
CPU C6 Report > *Disabled*
Package C State Support > *Disabled*


----------



## rexbinary

MultiCore Enhancement should be Disabled, but I believe setting a manual core ratio does that anyway regardless of the setting. Have you tried 44?


----------



## Madmaxneo

Farside24 said:


> Hello guys
> 
> I am trying to overclock my 3770k using offset mode.
> I am able to get it stable with Prime95 at 4.5Ghz @1.32v (Offset +0.030) and 66C for the hottest core.
> Cannot get it stable at 4.6Ghz even @1.344v...
> 
> I must say that either I am unlucky with my chip for requiring this much Vcore for 4.5Ghz or there are big mistakes in my bios settings.
> 
> Can you please advised on either bad luck or bad settings ?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> My rig :
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> - Asus Z77 Sabertooth (bios 2104)
> - i7 3770K Delided
> - Noctua NH-U12S
> - G.Skill 2x8Go 2400Mhz CL10
> - Gainward GTX 1080
> - SSD for Windows 10 x64
> - SSD for games
> - 2x HDD for storage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My bios settings :
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> *Ai Tweaker*
> Ai Overclock Tuner > *XMP*
> XMP Profile > *Profile #2 - 2399Mhz - 10.12.12.2 - 1.65v*
> BCLK > *100.0*
> ASUS MultiCore Enhancement > *Enabled*
> Turbo Ratio > *Manual (cannot change)*
> Ratio synchronizing Control > *Enabled (cannot change)*
> Cores #1/ #2/ #3/ #4 > *45 (cannot change)*
> Internal PLL Overvoltage > *Auto*
> CPU bus speed : DRAM speed ratio mode > *Auto*
> Memory Frequency > *DDR3-2400Mhz (set to 1866Mhz for overclocking tests)*
> EPU Power Saving Mode > *Disabled*
> CPU Voltage > *Offset Mode*
> Offset Mode Sign > *+*
> CPU Offset Voltage > *0.030*
> DRAM Voltage > *1.65*
> VCCSA Voltage > *Auto*
> CPU PLL Voltage > *1.80000*
> PCH Voltage > *Auto*
> DRAM DATA/CTRL REF Voltage on CHA/CHB > *Auto*
> CPU Spread Spectrum > *Auto*
> BCLK Recovery > *Auto*
> 
> *Ai Tweaker\CPU Power Management*
> CPU Ratio > *45*
> Enhanced Intel SpeedStep Technology > *Enabled*
> Turbo Mode > *Enabled (cannot change)*
> Turbo Mode Parameters > *Auto*
> 
> *Ai Tweaker\DIGI+ Power Control*
> CPU Load-Line Calibration > *Ultra High*
> CPU Voltage Frequency > *Manual*
> CPU Fixed Frequency > *350*
> CPU Power Phase Control > *Opimized*
> CPU Power Duty Control > *T.Probe*
> CPU Current Capability > *140%*
> CPU Power Thermal Control > *130*
> CPU Power Response Control > *Auto*
> DRAM Current Capability > *100%*
> DRAM Voltage Frequency > *Auto*
> DRAM Power Phase Control > *Auto*
> DRAM Power Thermal Control > *110*
> 
> *Advanced\CPU Configuration*
> Intel Adaptive Thermal Monitor > *Enabled*
> Hyper-threading > *Enabled*
> Active Processor Cores > *All*
> Limit CPUID Maximum > *Disabled*
> Execute Disable Bit > *Enabled*
> Intel Virtualization Technology > *Disabled*
> Hardware Prefetcher > *Enabled*
> Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch > *Enabled*
> 
> *Advanced\CPU Configuration\CPU Power Management Configuration*
> CPU Ratio > *45*
> Enhanced Intel SpeedStep Technology > *Enabled*
> Turbo Mode > *Enabled (cannot change)*
> CPU C1E > *Enabled*
> CPU C3 Repport > *Disabled*
> CPU C6 Report > *Disabled*
> Package C State Support > *Disabled*


Shouldn't CPU Spread Spectrum be disabled when overclocking? Shouldn't the other (name eludes me right now, brain fart) Spread Spectrum also be disabled?


----------



## Farside24

rexbinary said:


> MultiCore Enhancement should be Disabled, but I believe setting a manual core ratio does that anyway regardless of the setting. Have you tried 44?


The description in the bios does not suggest that it is disabled by setting a manual core ratio.
I set that to disabled just in case.
Yes, I tried 44 and it was stable with similar temps close to 66C.




Madmaxneo said:


> Shouldn't CPU Spread Spectrum be disabled when overclocking? Shouldn't the other (name eludes me right now, brain fart) Spread Spectrum also be disabled?


OK yes indeed according to the guide, CPU Spread Spectrum should be disabled. Also, BLCK recovery should also be disabled still according to the OP guide.


=-=-=-=-=-=--=-=-=-=-=-=-=

Updated settings with stable 4.5 @1.312v (offset +0.025) No change on temps still max ~66C for hotest core

Any opinions? Bad luck? Poor settings? Some people saying 4.6 @1.2v on Ivy "optimising" the truth ?

*Ai Tweaker*
Ai Overclock Tuner > *XMP*
XMP Profile > *Profile #2 - 2399Mhz - 10.12.12.2 - 1.65v*
BCLK > *100.0*
*updated* ASUS MultiCore Enhancement > *Disabled*
Turbo Ratio > *Manual (cannot change)*
Ratio synchronizing Control > *Enabled (cannot change)*
Cores #1/ #2/ #3/ #4 > *45 (cannot change)*
*updated* Internal PLL Overvoltage > *Enabled*
CPU bus speed : DRAM speed ratio mode > *Auto*
Memory Frequency > *DDR3-2400Mhz (set to 1866Mhz for overclocking tests)*
EPU Power Saving Mode > *Disabled*
CPU Voltage > *Offset Mode*
Offset Mode Sign > *+*
*updated* CPU Offset Voltage > *0.025*
DRAM Voltage > *1.65*
VCCSA Voltage > *Auto*
CPU PLL Voltage > *1.80000*
PCH Voltage > *Auto*
DRAM DATA/CTRL REF Voltage on CHA/CHB > *Auto*
*updated* CPU Spread Spectrum > *Disabled*
*updated* BCLK Recovery > *Disabled*

*Ai Tweaker\CPU Power Management*
CPU Ratio > *45*
Enhanced Intel SpeedStep Technology > *Enabled*
Turbo Mode > *Enabled (cannot change)*
Turbo Mode Parameters > *Auto*

*Ai Tweaker\DIGI+ Power Control*
CPU Load-Line Calibration > *Ultra High* Tried "High" to reduce idle voltage but BSOD on startup
CPU Voltage Frequency > *Manual*
CPU Fixed Frequency > *350*
CPU Power Phase Control > *Opimized*
CPU Power Duty Control > *T.Probe*
*updated* CPU Current Capability > *130%*
CPU Power Thermal Control > *130*
CPU Power Response Control > *Auto*
DRAM Current Capability > *100%*
DRAM Voltage Frequency > *Auto*
DRAM Power Phase Control > *Auto*
DRAM Power Thermal Control > *110*

*Advanced\CPU Configuration*
Intel Adaptive Thermal Monitor > *Enabled*
Hyper-threading > *Enabled*
Active Processor Cores > *All*
Limit CPUID Maximum > *Disabled*
Execute Disable Bit > *Enabled*
Intel Virtualization Technology > *Disabled*
Hardware Prefetcher > *Enabled*
Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch > *Enabled*

*Advanced\CPU Configuration\CPU Power Management Configuration*
CPU Ratio > *45*
Enhanced Intel SpeedStep Technology > *Enabled*
Turbo Mode > *Enabled (cannot change)*
CPU C1E > *Enabled*
CPU C3 Repport > *Disabled*
CPU C6 Report > *Disabled*
Package C State Support > *Disabled*


----------



## Madmaxneo

Farside24 said:


> The description in the bios does not suggest that it is disabled by setting a manual core ratio.
> I set that to disabled just in case.
> Yes, I tried 44 and it was stable with similar temps close to 66C.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK yes indeed according to the guide, CPU Spread Spectrum should be disabled. Also, BLCK recovery should also be disabled still according to the OP guide.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> =-=-=-=-=-=--=-=-=-=-=-=-=
> 
> Updated settings with stable 4.5 @1.312v (offset +0.025) No change on temps still max ~66C for hotest core
> 
> Any opinions? Bad luck? Poor settings? Some people saying 4.6 @1.2v on Ivy "optimising" the truth ?
> 
> *Ai Tweaker*
> Ai Overclock Tuner > *XMP*
> XMP Profile > *Profile #2 - 2399Mhz - 10.12.12.2 - 1.65v*
> BCLK > *100.0*
> *updated* ASUS MultiCore Enhancement > *Disabled*
> Turbo Ratio > *Manual (cannot change)*
> Ratio synchronizing Control > *Enabled (cannot change)*
> Cores #1/ #2/ #3/ #4 > *45 (cannot change)*
> *updated* Internal PLL Overvoltage > *Enabled*
> CPU bus speed : DRAM speed ratio mode > *Auto*
> Memory Frequency > *DDR3-2400Mhz (set to 1866Mhz for overclocking tests)*
> EPU Power Saving Mode > *Disabled*
> CPU Voltage > *Offset Mode*
> Offset Mode Sign > *+*
> *updated* CPU Offset Voltage > *0.025*
> DRAM Voltage > *1.65*
> VCCSA Voltage > *Auto*
> CPU PLL Voltage > *1.80000*
> PCH Voltage > *Auto*
> DRAM DATA/CTRL REF Voltage on CHA/CHB > *Auto*
> *updated* CPU Spread Spectrum > *Disabled*
> *updated* BCLK Recovery > *Disabled*
> 
> *Ai Tweaker\CPU Power Management*
> CPU Ratio > *45*
> Enhanced Intel SpeedStep Technology > *Enabled*
> Turbo Mode > *Enabled (cannot change)*
> Turbo Mode Parameters > *Auto*
> 
> *Ai Tweaker\DIGI+ Power Control*
> CPU Load-Line Calibration > *Ultra High* Tried "High" to reduce idle voltage but BSOD on startup
> CPU Voltage Frequency > *Manual*
> CPU Fixed Frequency > *350*
> CPU Power Phase Control > *Opimized*
> CPU Power Duty Control > *T.Probe*
> *updated* CPU Current Capability > *130%*
> CPU Power Thermal Control > *130*
> CPU Power Response Control > *Auto*
> DRAM Current Capability > *100%*
> DRAM Voltage Frequency > *Auto*
> DRAM Power Phase Control > *Auto*
> DRAM Power Thermal Control > *110*
> 
> *Advanced\CPU Configuration*
> Intel Adaptive Thermal Monitor > *Enabled*
> Hyper-threading > *Enabled*
> Active Processor Cores > *All*
> Limit CPUID Maximum > *Disabled*
> Execute Disable Bit > *Enabled*
> Intel Virtualization Technology > *Disabled*
> Hardware Prefetcher > *Enabled*
> Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch > *Enabled*
> 
> *Advanced\CPU Configuration\CPU Power Management Configuration*
> CPU Ratio > *45*
> Enhanced Intel SpeedStep Technology > *Enabled*
> Turbo Mode > *Enabled (cannot change)*
> CPU C1E > *Enabled*
> CPU C3 Repport > *Disabled*
> CPU C6 Report > *Disabled*
> Package C State Support > *Disabled*


I remembered the other one. Ensure PCIE spread spectrum is also disabled. 

I've been looking through the OC guide for my board and am researching a few things. If I find anything relevant I will let you know.


----------



## Farside24

Madmaxneo said:


> I remembered the other one. Ensure PCIE spread spectrum is also disabled.
> 
> I've been looking through the OC guide for my board and am researching a few things. If I find anything relevant I will let you know.


There is nothing that looks like "PCIE Spread Spectrum" in my Z77 Sabertooth 2104 BIOS.

EDIT :
I managed to get stable at 4.5Ghz @1.296v (offset +0.005) and CPU PLL at 1.70v.

I do not understand why my Vcore is most of the time 1.288v (and sometime at 1.296v) with an offset of "only" +0.005?
For example, this guy here has an offset of +0.055 (which is way higher than mine) and his Vcore is ~1.23v. He has an Asus Z77 motherboard + i7 3770k just like me.
https://www.overclock.net/forum/5-i...g-guide-asus-motherboards-6.html#post18014966
Can anyone help me understand?


----------



## Madmaxneo

Farside24 said:


> There is nothing that looks like "PCIE Spread Spectrum" in my Z77 Sabertooth 2104 BIOS.
> 
> EDIT :
> I managed to get stable at 4.5Ghz @1.296v (offset +0.005) and CPU PLL at 1.70v.
> 
> I do not understand why my Vcore is most of the time 1.288v (and sometime at 1.296v) with an offset of "only" +0.005?
> For example, this guy here has an offset of +0.055 (which is way higher than mine) and his Vcore is ~1.23v. He has an Asus Z77 motherboard + i7 3770k just like me.
> https://www.overclock.net/forum/5-i...g-guide-asus-motherboards-6.html#post18014966
> Can anyone help me understand?


The simple explanation is that not all chips are created equal. So far I have had two exact same chips and one of them was barely stable at 4.2ghz whereas the 2nd one was able to hit 4.4ghz with no issues whatsoever. Yet others with the same chips have hit numbers as high as 5.0ghz. It's what they call the silicon lottery...


----------



## pantsaregood

So, not an ASUS board, but this appears to be the best source on Ivy Bridge information at the moment.

I've been trying to bin 3770Ks to find one that will do 4.9 GHz or more, but I haven't had much luck. The four 3770Ks I've had have all landed at 4.7 GHz or less. The two Costa Rica CPUs from week 13 of 2013 I've tried both do 4.7 GHz at around 1.36V.
I decided to see what it actually took to manage 4.8 GHz or 4.9 GHz - I pushed these two to 1.515V and 4.9 GHz still failed stress tests almost immediately. 4.8 GHz passes stress tests at just under 1.4V, but still got WHEA errors at 1.515V.
Using a Z77 OC Formula with a garbage power supply. The CPU is running off of one 8-pin CPU power connector - the extra 4-pin is not being used.
Temperatures aren't out of control causing instability - CPU temperatures are staying under 70°C under load. I have no intention of running 1.515V daily, but the fact I can't stabilize an extra 100 MHz with an 11% increase in voltage is a little bit unusual to me. Could something else be going on, or did I run into an absolutely absurd voltage wall?


----------

